#ubuntu+1 2008-03-17
<TimothyP> don't know, don't know the package name, just noticed it while installing 8.04 , and tought waaw this is great, exactly what a lot of people might need.
<TimothyP> and now it's gone :p
<maccam94> jimmygoon: system -> preferences -> appearance -> visual effects -> none?
<alex_mayorga> savvas: thanks let me try the reboot
<maccam94> TimothyP: i had it yesterday
<TimothyP> It's a good way to manage services on other hosts :) or at least to get to them
<ethana2> TimothyP: package name?  Why?
<maccam94> i'll check again tho
<ethana2> TimothyP: not using a GUI?
<ethana2> i'll search it in add/remove
<TimothyP> ethana2 yes, but it's gone from the UI, and I don't know what it was called (except for the menu list)
<TimothyP> I'll have a look as well
<ethana2> ohhhh
<TimothyP> it's not that it's a hard app to write yourself, but still, would be nice if it was included
<maccam94> TimothyP: so you're saying in Places -> network, you don't see ssh servers?
<ethana2> it's there
<TimothyP> Avahi Zeroconf browser?
<ethana2>  Avahi Zeroconf Browser
<ethana2> Service discover user interface for avahi
<savvas> omg, they fixed places > network!!!
<savvas> just noticed it :P
<ethana2> savvas: they did that a while ago
<ethana2> oh, heh
<TimothyP> I installed hardy to get my dvb working, but still not working, oh well
<ethana2> gahh, doesn't do fonts:///
<TimothyP> hmm ethana2 that's not the tool I meant
<TimothyP> doh :(
<ethana2> oh
<TimothyP> the tool I had upon default install was really good, under the category Internet
<TimothyP> and then you got a list of SSH services, and you could connect to them right away
<TimothyP> the only problem was that you could not specify your own credentials
<TimothyP> anyway I'm off to bed, I'll check it out tommorow, thank you for your time
<DanaG> TimothyP: try vinagre
<jimmygoon> maccam94, right, it looses affect after rebooting
<maccam94> DanaG: vinagre is VNC afaik
<maccam94> jimmygoon: weird
<alex_mayorga> savvas: no luck back at a command promt
<ionstorm> its been awhile since updates for hardy
<alex_mayorga> how do I go back to vesa or have ubuntu redetect the whole thing?
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, sudo of course
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<savvas> dpkg, not dpk :P
<DanaG> wtf?  my taskbar is showing stuff from all 4 sides of my cube.
<DanaG> I have it set to show only 1 side.
<alex_mayorga> it never asked me what video driver to use :(
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: which nvidia card do you have?
<savvas> geforce 440 go
<savvas> maccam94: i tried to help him didn't work installing nvidia-glx
<savvas> alex_mayorga: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maccam94> he needs the legacy driver
<maccam94> nono
<ethana2> I wish I didn't have to have userful installed
<savvas> scroll down until you find Driver "nvidia" or Driver "vesa"
<savvas> uh..
<jimmygoon> wth where is nautilus soring trash now????
<maccam94> savvas: no
<savvas> maccam94: no he doesn't
<ethana2> I don't even know where it /keeps/ my xorg configuration file
<alex_mayorga> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/146706
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 146706 in xserver-xorg-video-nv "[Hardy alpha 6] Live cd graphics fail with nvidia geforce4 440 go " [High,Triaged]
<savvas> maccam94: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/README/appendix-a.html
<savvas> GeForce4 440 Go 0x0174
<maccam94> yup
<maccam94> legacy
<savvas> ..
<maccam94> Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver. These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA GPU driver releases. The 1.0-96xx driver supports the following set of GPUs:
<savvas> 1.0-96xx driver ?
<savvas> $ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx
<savvas> nvidia-glx: Installed: (none) Candidate: 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.11-12.31
<savvas> $ apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-legacy
<savvas> nvidia-glx-legacy: Installed: (none) Candidate: 71.86.04+2.6.24.11-12.31
<savvas> ok? :P
<maccam94> bah, ubuntu has a different naming scheme
 * maccam94 forgot
<savvas> the legacy is the 1.0-71xx driver
<savvas> alex_mayorga: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alex_mayorga> savvas: the xserver.conf doesn-t even have a Driver line, what gives?
<savvas> alex_mayorga: ok give me a sec
<TimothyP> maccam94 no I'm saying they removed 2 tools from the menu Applications/Internet, called Avahi SSH Server Browser and Avahi VNC Server Brower, two great tools .... nowhere to be found after the update :) anyway really got to go now
<maccam94> ah
<maccam94> gotcha
<savvas> alex_mayorga: sudo wget http://pastebin.ca/raw/945227 -O /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jimmygoon> seriously. :( Where did   ~/.trash go?
<savvas> alex_mayorga: be SURE you copy the number well
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: no, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maccam94> not xserver.conf
<savvas> we confused the poort guy
<savvas> :p
<savvas> *poor
<EruditeHermit> hey, can anyone help me with getting compiz to work with the radeon driver. Ubuntu blacklists it for some reason but I know it works
<savvas> alex_mayorga: also, use capital "o" for -O, i mean copy it EXACTLY as you see it :)
<alex_mayorga> savvas, let me give that a try
<savvas> alex_mayorga: after it's done, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jimmygoon> Well I found the biggest hardy bug yet... I can't customize my screensaver options!
 * jimmygoon ducks
<alex_mayorga> hope that paste wouldn-t have an ugly payload, kidding
<savvas> alex_mayorga: just be sure you typed it well
<savvas> every dot is important :p
<savvas> well nap time, i'm out
<savvas> later guys
<savvas> and girls
<savvas> :)
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: once you do that let me know how you turn out
<alex_mayorga> maccam94: well I guess I'm back where I started, a rainbow of flashing colors on my screen
<maccam94> oooh pretty
<alex_mayorga> makes me a bit dizzy after a while, but is pretty
<alex_mayorga> is the power of ubuntu unleashed I guess :)
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: ok, get back to the command line, and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: then run "sudo dexconf"
<alex_mayorga> done
<alex_mayorga> savvas: thanks anyway
<maccam94> now "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: once it's open, hit ctrl + w and search for nvidia
<alex_mayorga> not found
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: ctrl + w
<maccam94> Section "Device"
<maccam94> exactly that, including quotes
<maccam94> and look about two lines down, to the driver line
<alex_mayorga> maccam94: there's the oddity, theres no Driver line
<jimmygoon> I don't have a driver line either...
<maccam94> ok
<alex_mayorga> only Identifier    "Configured Video Device"
<alex_mayorga> that's it
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: for kicks, close the xorg.conf
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: sudo rmmod nvidia
<alex_mayorga> let me revert to a week old copy and see if I get video back
<maccam94> sudo modprobe nvidia
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: h/o
<maccam94> er hold on
<alex_mayorga> OK
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: xorg.7.3 is special
<alex_mayorga> I'll do as you tell me
<maccam94> it can supposedly run purely on autodetection
<maccam94> so
<maccam94> close the xorg.conf
<maccam94> sudo rmmod nvidia
<maccam94> ohhhhhhh
<maccam94> wait
<maccam94> i got it
<alex_mayorga> ??
<maccam94> i think i do anyway
<maccam94> the nvidia driver won't modprobe if it's not in xorg.conf
<alex_mayorga> OK, first thing first, should I reinstall legacy here?
<maccam94> no
<maccam94> you've got nvidia-glx installed already, correct?
<maccam94> not nvidia-glx-legacy
<alex_mayorga> wait the pizza guy is here
<maccam94> ok
<maccam94> alex_mayorga: for when you get back
<maccam94> sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maccam94> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<maccam94> then try restarting gdm
<maccam94> i g2g now too
<maccam94> sorry
<Black_Magic> Can No one Help me get internet Working in Ubuntu? Ive resorted to reinstalling windows and using it and ive grown to HATE Windows...so can someone help Card is Atheros AR5006EG
<Black_Magic> Can No one Help me get internet Working in Ubuntu? Ive resorted to reinstalling windows and using it and ive grown to HATE Windows...so can someone help Card is Atheros AR5006EG
<wastrel> hi
<Black_Magic> Hi
<Balaams_Miracle> Black_Magic: From one BM to another; have you tried the howto at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202834 ?
<Black_Magic> :P
<Black_Magic> Well it says i am connected
<Black_Magic> But i cannot Browser or Ping any IP
<Black_Magic> Operation not Permitted even if i do with root privs
<Ienorand> Anybody know anything more about wired network refusing to connect? I tried the "alias net-pf-10 off" -fix that was suggested here, but that didn't work...
<Black_Magic> Balaams_Miracle: I dont use WPA
<Balaams_Miracle> It's at times like this that i would wish i knew anything about wireless. But alas, i've no experience with it.
<nemo> Black_Magic: ... erm. you're not using that windows driver wrapper are you?
<Balaams_Miracle> Black_Magic: What kind of security do you use then?
<Black_Magic> No im not
<Black_Magic> WEP
<Black_Magic> Madwifi
<Black_Magic> it says its connected but i cannot browse ping any ip or use any Internet Dependant Application
<nemo> Black_Magic: you on a network with mac filtering perhaps?
<Black_Magic> No
<Black_Magic> if i switch to Windows
<Black_Magic> Or Backtrack
<Black_Magic> i can connect to the same exact AP
<Black_Magic> in the same exact spot
<Black_Magic> and acctually browse ping and use interner programs
<Black_Magic> or even a Ubuntu Live CD
<nemo> ... ubuntu live CD works??
<Black_Magic> Yea..
<Black_Magic> By Default i just need to select an AP
<Black_Magic> this has only been happning for 2months
<jimmygoon> sudo iwconfig <interface> essid "YOUR_WIRELESS_NETWORK_NAME"
<Black_Magic> it originally worked till some weird thing
<Black_Magic> i tried that
<Black_Magic> same thing either that or it wont even connect
<Black_Magic> i have my dmesg right here
<Balaams_Miracle> Black_Magic: Are you on 32 or 64bit architecture?
<Black_Magic> 32
<Balaams_Miracle> Good, have you seen this topic yet? : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723435
<Black_Magic> mines Atheros 5006EG
<Balaams_Miracle> Black_Magic: And in what way are they different? Apart from that one digit of course.
<Black_Magic> 5007EG is a newer card
<Black_Magic> and lesser supported
<Balaams_Miracle> Did you read the madwifi bit in that topic?
<Black_Magic> Yea
<Black_Magic> i dont have that card and my card was working earlier in my Ubuntu Installs life
<Black_Magic> if you visit madwifi sites
<Black_Magic> Atheros AR5006EG is in the supported list
<Black_Magic> Here is my Dmesg its verry interneting at the bottom..
<Black_Magic> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/59880/
<Black_Magic> Thats when im supposably Connected to an AP
<Black_Magic> And windows reconizes it as 5006EG too
 * DanaG wonders why ATHeros is called MADwifi.
<DanaG> It's not MADtheros.
<DanaG> And it's not ATHwifi.
<DanaG> Either way, it makes no sense.
<Balaams_Miracle> "ath0: no IPv6 routers present" Maybe disable ipv6 and try again?
<DanaG> the module isn't called mad-anything, either; it's ath_hal.
<Black_Magic> nice i remeber that..
<Black_Magic> i did disable it with
<Black_Magic> about:config
<Black_Magic> and then found the inet.ip6 thing
<Black_Magic> and disabled
<Balaams_Miracle> Okay, so you've disableds it in FF, but not system-wide.
<Black_Magic> :/...
<Black_Magic> Commands so i can write them down in a notepad then reboot to Ubuntu
<Balaams_Miracle> Here's the topic on how to disable ipv6 system-wide (oh, the forum is such a great, non-volatile resource of info!) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<Black_Magic> i know that much ive been working on this for a couple months..
<Black_Magic> here was what i meant for you to see
<Black_Magic> [  601.271691] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): ath0: link becomes ready
<Black_Magic> #[  611.457966] ath0: no IPv6 routers present
<Black_Magic> [  715.618341] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): ath0: link is not ready
<Balaams_Miracle> "ath0: no IPv6 routers present" Maybe disable ipv6 and try again?
<Black_Magic> the # is not to look at like your a terminal :P
<Black_Magic> i know that part
<Black_Magic> i meant the ath0 link not ready
<Black_Magic> ath0 link becomes ready
<Black_Magic> i was wondering if that eant card was halfway on or disabled..?
<Balaams_Miracle> Black_Magic: You wanted commands to write down so that you can disable ipv6 system-wide. I gave you the topic where you can find those commands.
<tgm4883> in gnome in 8.04, where do you set the default player to open when an ipod is connected?  It seems to have changed places since 7.10
<danage> my wifi doesn't work anymore since the -12 distro upgrade. anybody have ideas?
<danage> i have a wpa network. it gets associated, but i don't get an ip. i suspect wpa-supplicant and the new wireless settings editor
<Black_Magic> i see that i have it
<Lunks> MP3 playback is not going well, how to solve it? =P
<Balaams_Miracle> Black_Magic: Also, what happens in those dmesg lines is analogue to "hey, someone's knocking at my door", "I don't recognize the guy, so i won't open the door".
<Black_Magic> oh i see
<Black_Magic> Like when i watch my router connecting packets in wireshark i see
<Black_Magic> Who is <Insert Client IP Here> Tell <insert Ip Here>
<Lunks> It's choppy
<Balaams_Miracle> I've never used Wireshark, but i guess that might be similar
<Black_Magic> Its a Local Packet Sniffer
<Black_Magic> Ever heard of Ethereal?
<Black_Magic> its interesting to watch the packets that appear when trying to connect
<Pici> Wireshark is Ethereal.
<Balaams_Miracle> Lunks: I get the same thing with portaudio enabled.
<Balaams_Miracle> Black_Magic: I know what WS is, i've just never used it
<Black_Magic> Oh i also noticed when i cannot connect the Wicd or Network-Manager for wicd it doesnt have the lights on the computers comming on and off
<Balaams_Miracle> :-)
<Black_Magic> if they do i can browse and things
<Lunks> Balaams_Miracle: what's portaudio? =P
<Black_Magic> with network manager
<Lunks> Let me extend my problem
<Black_Magic> it just stays still...
<Lunks> It's only when I do something on the computer.
<Lunks> Like, maximize firefox.
<Balaams_Miracle> Lunks: ... or pulseaudio... i keep forgetting (the names are so similar)
<Lunks> Balaams_Miracle: how to disable it? =P
<Black_Magic> whats pulse audio..
<Balaams_Miracle> Lunks: In System => Preferences => Sound (i'm using the Dutch language pack, so it could be sound preferences, or audio preferences, something like that). Anyway, there you should be able to change your sound server.
<Balaams_Miracle> Black_Magic: Pulseaudio is the default sound server in Hardy Heron
<Lunks> ok
<cwillu> pulse
<Lunks> I chose ALSA instead
<cwillu> why?
<Black_Magic> oh
<Lunks> same way
<cwillu> (and you're using alsa still)
<Black_Magic> i didnt notice because after Upgrading i still had sound..
<Black_Magic> just had to change PCM to Digital
<Black_Magic> what is PCM Anyways?
<Balaams_Miracle> Pulse Code Modulation
<Lunks> Got choppy MP3 when maximizing firefox, for example.
<cwillu> not running a weird kernel or messed with the nice levels of the pulseaudio processes did you?
<cwillu> if not, report a bug
<Black_Magic> and PCM Does...
<Balaams_Miracle> Sorry guys, got to go. I mean now. Sorry for cutting this short, but i am urgently needed elsewhere.
<LeerokTheLacerta> PCM is Wav audio, basically.
<LeerokTheLacerta> Raw and uncompressed.
<cwillu> Black_Magic, iirc, it's the dac on the card
<Lunks> got choppy, still
<Black_Magic> :/
<LeerokTheLacerta> Your sound card handles PCM audio.
<Black_Magic> i get no sound when PCM is Selected
<Black_Magic> I have a Digital card so i only get sound when Digital is Selected
<LeerokTheLacerta> Your MP3's need to be decoded to PCM before they can be played.
<Black_Magic> also it seems like i have an OSS and Alsa Card
<LeerokTheLacerta> Hmm?
<LeerokTheLacerta> What card is it?
<cwillu> alsa and oss are the kernel drivers; pulse/esd is what lets you play more than one sound at a time
<DanaG> Actually, you can already do that with dmix.
<RAOF> DanaG: Yup, another sound server :)
<DanaG> PulseAudio really shines at stuff with networked audio devices, and multiple audio devices.
<DanaG> You can do all sorts of nifty stuff with it.
<cwillu> and handling apps that don't handle their own sound very well
<DanaG> However, the "restore streams to card on hotplug (in, not out)" feature doesn't work for my Audigy2.
<cwillu> (i.e., you can set the volume independantly for each app that uses it)
<Black_Magic> Err...
<Black_Magic> *scratches head*
<Black_Magic> wish linux commands worked on windows :/
<DanaG> ... except for pidgin, because the streams disappear too quick.y
<DanaG> quickly.
<cwillu> :p
<DanaG> Hmm: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=715530&page=7
<DanaG> I posted a few of my themes there.
<Black_Magic> lol i guess Loging in as Root Doesnt work in Hardy :/
<Black_Magic> well it does but all it shows is a background..
 * Black_Magic Says sorry for all the questions and chattings but everysince Ubuntu  ive been
 * Black_Magic Hooked on Linux
<jordan_> How is audacity going to be dealt with in Hardy with pulseaudio enabled by default?
<niocholas_jones> okay guys, something really weird happened and this is the second time this has happened, all the borders to my windows have suddenly disappeared and I cannot move, minimize any windows, any clue on what's going on here?
<crimsun> well, your window manager crashed
<niocholas_jones> ah
<niocholas_jones> ctrl+alt+backspace is the only way to fix that?
<niocholas_jones> this seems to be happening 1-2 times a week :/
<crimsun> no, you can start metacity using alt+f2
<niocholas_jones> not working
<crimsun> are you using normal/advanced effects?
<niocholas_jones> advanced
<crimsun> choose none
<crimsun> (disable compiz)
<niocholas_jones> where do I do this?
<danage> hey crimsun... can you help me fix my wifi? you seemed to have a fix the other day
<Jordan_U> niocholas_jones, System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Desktop Effects
<crimsun> danage: for which WiFi chipset?
<danage> atheros 5212
<crimsun> danage: no.
<danage> it is broken since the -12 parial upgrade
<niocholas_jones> hrm
<danage> do you know what is causing the problem?
<niocholas_jones> seemed like that worked crimsun
<crimsun> danage: I only know about ssb+b43, which I'm currently debugging.
<niocholas_jones> why did this work?
<Jordan_U> danage, 'Broken' in what way, have you tried anything other than network-manager?
<niocholas_jones> seems like a crazy bug
<danage> Jordan_U: kinda. i know it's associated. iwconfig tells me
<danage> it doesnt get ip address
<danage> dhclient works on eth0 though
<Jordan_U> niocholas_jones, Because compiz is still somewhat buggy and without desktop effects enabled you aren't using compiz
<danage> SO i am suspecting wpa_supplicant something
<niocholas_jones> Jordan_U, interesting
<danage> i use wpa2-psk networ
<niocholas_jones> so, what is compiz exactly?
<danage> niocholas_jones: gives 3d effects to your x.org
<crimsun> danage: why would wpa-supplicant be at fault?  dhclient doesn't know about WPA2 at all.  You have to use iwpriv or wpa-supplicant for that.
<Jordan_U> niocholas_jones, It's like Vista's aero on steriods :)
<niocholas_jones> interesting
<niocholas_jones> yea
<niocholas_jones> hrm
<danage> i know, but i can a) associate and b) dhcp works fine on eth0... thus it should be somewhere inbetween, and that would be encryption, correct?
<Jordan_U> niocholas_jones, This is a video of an older version of Compiz: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4Fbk52Mk1w
<niocholas_jones> so...how could I map ctrl+alt+11 to switch to none and control+alt+12 to go to Advanced effects
<crimsun> danage: association would require manual iwpriv or use of wpa-supplicant.
<niocholas_jones> because I know this will happen again, and I like my advanced effects :)
<niocholas_jones> but that quick fix won't bother me once a week
<danage> really? i thought wpa always associates with ap, just doesnt transmit if key is incorrect
<niocholas_jones> is there a command I could run in order to switch everything to "none effect mode" ?
<niocholas_jones> if I could do that, then I could mape ctl+alt+f11 to the script
<Jordan_U> niocholas_jones, metacity --replace
<niocholas_jones> cool
<niocholas_jones> and how would I bring it back to advanced ?
<danage> crimsun: look ath this http://www.pastebin.ca/945607
<Jordan_U> niocholas_jones, I am guessing "compiz --replace" would do it
<niocholas_jones> interesting
<danage> is that only for wep?
<niocholas_jones> let's give it a shot! :)
<danage> crimsun: the same when i do wpakeys
<danage> ---> no keys!!!
<niocholas_jones> well
<niocholas_jones> Jordan_U, that somewhat worked :P
<niocholas_jones> it can't find my theme when I do compiz --replace
<niocholas_jones> but it goes back into advanced mode
<Jordan_U> niocholas_jones, Does it give an error?
<niocholas_jones> Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Outcrop": Failed to find a valid file for theme Outcrop
<niocholas_jones> /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<crimsun> danage: no, it's not only for WEP
<crimsun> danage: e.g., my keys appear correctly
<niocholas_jones> Jordan_U, any clue ?
<Jordan_U> niocholas_jones, No, I don't use compiz ( ATI card :( )
<danage> it seems like a bug in network manager
<danage> it doesnt store keys
<danage> yup, it asks me for key now every time
<danage> when i reconnect through network manager
<danage> in the network manager editor, it shows no saved keys
<niocholas_jones> crazy
<danage> i deleted the key in keyring now
<danage> and it stays gone
<danage> hello?
<danage> argh
<danage> network manager disconnected me
<Jordan_U> danage, We could see what you were saying :)
<danage> well, here is the deal: network manager doesnt store keys
<danage> ah
<Jordan_U> danage, I was just about to respond when you quit :)
<RAOF> Man, my laptop's sound sucks.  I get a small, quiet hiss on every keypress :(
<crimsun> s/sound/shielding/
<RAOF> Right.  Sound hardware design, then. :P
<niocholas_jones> hrm
<niocholas_jones> I am searching around on forums and I still can't seem to find the answer
<DanaG> My laptop has a wonderfully clear line-in.
<crimsun> RAOF: it's not specific to sound, however
<DanaG> So clear that I can actually pick up the noise of the backlight inverter if I stick a cut-off headphone wire in the mic jack and turn the input volume all the way up (in Windows, of course).
<RAOF> crimsun: But it's only ever going to show up in the sound, since that's pretty much the sole analog output this lappy has, right?
<alpha-one> I have a problem involving my laptop screen turning on and off (random intervals, but no more than 60 seconds apart) but it only happens AFTER I close the lid and open it again, furthermore, restarting either the computer (and therefore the xserver) does nothing, so far the only solution I have so far is a reinstall... I've checked the forums, but so far no luck
<RAOF> And it's not a significant enough flaw to actually corrupt bits, hopefully :)
<x-ip> hi ... i did a fresh hardy heron install and dont have /usr/include/linux ... how can i get them ?
<RAOF> x-ip: Install the linux-headers package.
<RAOF> x-ip: Like always :)
<crimsun> RAOF: got a VGA-out?
<x-ip> if i didnt see bad ... :S
<RAOF> crimsun: I think so.
<RAOF> crimsun: Oh, yeah.  It's just I never use it :P
<x-ip> linux-headers-2.6.24-12-generic is already the newest version.
<RAOF> x-ip: Sorry, I was looking in the wrong place.  You actually want linux-libc-dev
<x-ip> ouu thanks ... lets check
<RAOF> So the VGA out will be badly shielded, too, and I won't care :)
<shirish> hi all,
<shirish>  is there a way to install a .deb file with dpkg into a user specified location, say I want to install something in /usr/local/bin
<shirish> would it be sudo dpkg -i /usr/local/bin somedeb.deb
<Jordan_U> shirish, -x ( I think, check the man page before trying it )
<shirish> Jordan_U: if I do -x it will just extract it, it won't install & make them executables or would it?
<x-ip> well ... i cant with this problem ... someone could help me with this? http://x-ip.co.nr/log
<x-ip> i cant find what i am missing >.<'
<RAOF> x-ip: It might be worth telling us what you're trying to do (and posting more context)
<x-ip> sure RAOF ... i'm trying to get working a buildout ... i used virtualenv to set up a local python2.4 env
<x-ip> then ... i run the bootstrap.py from the buildout with the python2.4 from the virtualenv
<bluecake> how to start rdesktop in run level, so that no gnome desktop is executed
<RAOF> "buildout"?
<bluecake> ?
<bluecake> which run level should i place rdesktop line?
<x-ip> a buildout its like a 'chroot' plone + zope
<x-ip> the problem here is when it try to compile zope2
<x-ip> i cant figure out what is gcc saying me >.<'
<RAOF> Aaah, right.
<RAOF> Well, it kinda looks like a problem in the build scripts.  Maybe.
<wastrel> --instdir=dir
<wastrel> shirish:
<shirish> wastrel: thanx
<RAOF> wastrel: Instdir won't actually do what he wants, though :)
<RAOF> x-ip: You've got libc6-dev installed?
<x-ip> RAOF: the most strange thing its ... i installed yesterday night hardy heron in this machine where i could install and now have the buildout running perfectly .. and in other machine, same hardware, same iso cd, i cant make it work ...
<wastrel> ok
<maccam94> is anyone using glib 2.16.x able to compile glibmm?
<maccam94> sry wrong window
<dsprague> anyone know of any problems where 8.04 gnome does not show window borders at all?  i.e. can't resize/move windows.  Config is geforce4 mx 420 with an IBM L200P monitor.  Any ideas?   I'm using the nvidia restricted drivers
<x-ip> yes RAOF, i installed it and now have /usr/include/linux
<Jordan_U> dsprague, Probably compiz
<shirish> RAOF: than you have a better idea?
<alpha-one> any ideas on why my laptop screen keeps turning on and off?  completely off, blank black screen, no backlight?
<RAOF> x-ip: Oh, no.  _That_ was linux-libc-dev.  I'm talking about libc-dev :)
<x-ip> but for example .. in this machine, that i am using now, at /usr/include i have a lot of *.h files, and in the other hardy heron fresh setup, they arent
<shirish> !h263
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h263 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x-ip> ups ... RAOF ... let me check that
<RAOF> shirish: Extract it using dpkg -x, as suggested, then copy files around.
<shirish> anybody knows which packages to install h.263 codecs
<shirish> !h.263
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h.263 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> 263?
<jimmygoon> !h264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h264 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimmygoon> !h.264
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about h.264 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<x-ip> RAOF: this is a difference between the 'working buildout machine' and 'not working buildout machine' ... in 'not working buildout machine' it wasnt installed libc6-dev
<x-ip> installing it right now
<x-ip> iaaaaajuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!
<x-ip> here it goes !! sweeet ^.^''
<x-ip> libc6-dev was missed
<wastrel> if you have a working hardy system you can apt-cache search h.263
<savvas> it's the helix player but...
<savvas> the sound won't work in any case, however in realplayer plays well
<wastrel> sound doesn't work in vlc for me
<savvas> i
<savvas> I'm talking about the videos i take with my mobile phone camera :)
<x-ip> RAOF: 2008-03-16 23:35:55 INFO Zope Ready to handle requests <-- yahooooo! :,D
<x-ip> thanks so much for your help ^.^'
<JohnPhys> does anyone in here deal with nvidia packages or the restricted driver manager?
<JohnPhys> I found a bug in the gnome font preferences applet, but I'm not sure what source package it comes from.  Does anyone know?
<JohnPhys> Is anyone else in here having issues with the font rendering in Gnome Terminal and QT apps not respecting the settings set in the gnome font preferences?
<mitch_> anyone have alteritives to the gui wireless app that comes with ubuntu
<DanaG> Is there any way to get gnome-power-manager not to try to fade when changing brightness?  It's annoyingly flickery due to having too few brightness levels.
<JohnPhys> I know in gutsy we were able to change the "% brightness" setting or something like that in teh power preferences, which helped, but I'm not sure about when changing the brightness manually
<Dex-Freudii> which medibuntu repos should I use in Heron?
<JohnPhys> Does anyone else have issues with how the fotn in Gnome terminal looks?
<jcsteele> JohnPhys: w/ compiz?  what driver?
<JohnPhys> doesn't matter if I use nvidia or nv, compiz or no
<JohnPhys> basically, gnome terminal and qt apps don't follow the subpixel hinting guidelines in the "Fonts" tab in the "Appearances" app
<JohnPhys> the program is not modifying ~/.fonts.conf correctly
<JohnPhys> I can manually edit that file and get things to look right
<JohnPhys> I'm wondering if anyone else in here is haivng teh same issue
<jcsteele> none here....on intel w/ compiz.
<JohnPhys> crazy
<JohnPhys> I'm guessing you've got all updates for Hardy?
<jcsteele> yeah
<JohnPhys> mind pasting your ~/.fonts.conf?
<jcsteele> JohnPhys: sorry, testing something for you real quick and had to log out.
<jcsteele> does .fonts.conf even get modified?
<JohnPhys> I'm not sure, I just know that if I change it, things work again
<JohnPhys> and the one in the home directory seems like it should get modified based on user preferences
<JohnPhys> which is the one I ended up changing
<jcsteele> i dont think it does
<jcsteele> at least not for me
<JohnPhys> can you paste it so I can see what it looks like and compare?
<jcsteele> JohnPhys: thats the issue, i dont have one.
<JohnPhys> odd
<JohnPhys> I tried renaming mine to see if the issue was fixed, but that didn't do it
<jcsteele> JohnPhys: i could be totally wrong, but i was thinking .fonts.conf was depreciated and not used...did you create yours manually?
<JohnPhys> my gutsy installs don't have one
<JohnPhys> not to my knowledge
<JohnPhys> maybe it was created when I installed msttcorefonts?
<JohnPhys> I can't remember if I had the issue before that though
<jcsteele> JohnPhys: no, not through msttcorefonts
<JohnPhys> ok
<JohnPhys> nmm
<JohnPhys> maybe when I ran nvidia-xconfig?
<JohnPhys> I know that renaming .fonts.conf caused the issue to still remain
<JohnPhys> that's what made me think it has to be there
<JohnPhys> I could certainly be wrong though
<jimmygoon__> It always takes me a long time, but once I get the font rendering just right I love it as much as ANY font rendering OS X, cleartype you name it
<jcsteele> anyone having problems with gdmsetup ?
<Javid> it threw me an error on install last night, but nothing wound up broken
<jcsteele> i think its having problems with policykit
<Javid> considering the system I put it on, installing with only one error was a miracle
<jcsteele> Javid: i keep getting a critical error in .xsession-errors about a file not found...then it starts up (before it wasn't even starting up)
<Javid> I'm about to go easy on it and merely put it in vmware XD
<DeepB> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Javid> !ninjas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ninjas - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DeepB> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<DanaG> how about the aptitude-create-state-bundle thingy?
<DanaG> I wonder... is it possible to replicate the Nodoka engine with Murrine?
<jcsteele> and getting debug symbols into gdm is apparently a pita
<RAOF> Apparently so, but I've never tried it.
<RAOF> jcsteele: What, really?
<RAOF> jcsteele: There isn't a nice, handy gdm-dbgsym package or other shininess?
<jcsteele> RAOF: not that my repositories are finding... :(
<jcsteele> RAOF: trying both -dbg and -dbgsym
<jcsteele> RAOF: strace works though
<jcsteele> its trying to load up /etc/ld.so.nohwcap
<RAOF> jcsteele: Do you have the Hardy ddeb repository enabled?
<jcsteele> hardy deb?  yes
<RAOF> (As in deb http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/ddebs hardy main universe)
<jcsteele> RAOF: nope, i dont think I have that...
<RAOF> Well, that's where all the -dbgsym packages are, so... :)
<jcsteele> RAOF: ah, thx...i just realized it mentions it on a wiki page...
 * jcsteele feels dumb.
<RAOF> Eh.  It's not too hard to miss.
<DanaG>  The requested URL /~ubuntu-archive/ddebs was not found on this server.
<jcsteele> DanaG: its deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com gutsy main universe
<jcsteele> where gutsy should be hardy
<DanaG> Oh, so that's where all the -dbg things went.
<DanaG> Hmm, -dbgsym are untrusted.
<RAOF> Oh, it's ddebs.ubuntu.com now?
 * RAOF updates his sources.list.d
<jcsteele> according to the DebuggingProgramCrash wiki
<jcsteele> i didnt get much info from gdb though since the program is technically not crashing anymore...
<jcsteele> and strace complaining about a file being missing is not something to worry about
<jcsteele> so unless it happens again, i am dropping this i think.
<DanaG> !debuggingprogramcrash
<DanaG> okay, what's that wiki link?  I need to get the apt key for that thing.
<jcsteele> DanaG: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash is the full url
<DanaG> aah, I got it from google.
<DanaG> Apparently there is no apt key for that repo.
<lancerocke> Hi.... Is there any way to change widget styles i GNOME how you do it in KDE?
<Smegzor> Should I upgrade early to avoid suffering a slow upgrade on release day?  7.10 took 24 hours to upgrade :O  How close to release date should I do it?
<danage> a week later? :)
<Smegzor> later!? :O  You want me to wait once its out?  Not a chance :)
<danage> i upgraded already
<danage> and no my WIFI DONT WORK
<danage> :)
<danage> when is release day, anyways
<Smegzor> If I upgrade early, will I have lots less to download on release day or does it not work like that?
<danage> Smegzor: yes, very likely so
<danage> depending on how much they still working on
<Griswold> Smegzor, Of course, then you have alpha software that might break.  :P
<danage> well, on release day you will have all your alpha versions updated to the release versions
<Griswold> danage, Yeah
<danage> but many pkgs will be done before that
<Griswold> Of course, you could just *download* all the packages before release day w/o installing them.
<Griswold> That would fix both problems.  :)
<danage> good idea
<lancerocke> Hi.... Is there any way to change widget styles i GNOME how you do it in KDE?
<Smegzor> I do all my work on XP which I run in VirtualBox on Ubuntu.  Is VirtualBox broken atm in Hardy?  It runs great atm and its the one application I must have.
<Smegzor> I'm thinking of upgrading a week early, maybe less if a weekend falls < 7 days prior.
<Griswold> Smegzor, I run VirtualBox - seems to work for me.
<Smegzor> yay! :D
<Griswold> Might have to fiddle with the kernel module a bit, since it will upgrade your kernel.
<Griswold> But shouldn't really be hard to get working and will most likely "just work" for you.
<Smegzor> I think I'll take the cautious approach and wait till the weekend prior to release.
<Griswold> Yeah
<RAOF> lancerocke: Yes.  System->Preferences->Appearance.  There are any number of themes available.
<Adys> is there a way to restart xkb from the commandline?
<Galga> hi
<Galga> i am using dist 8.04 Alpha 6. facing graphic refresh rate and lower resolution problem
<Galga> the reported refresh rate and screenresolution or too low
<Galga> screen resolution manager doesn't display higher options to select. can anyone help to fix, thanks
<wshaddix> how do i get the ath5k drivers with 8.04? My atheros 5211 wireless card works with fedora 8 and now with the new kernel of ubuntu 8.04 i was thinking it would work also, but it doesn't
<ethana2> so...
<ethana2> i'm not seeing touchpad preferences on our laptops
<ethana2> why is this?
<vox> hey, im using hardy, and mousekeys keeps activating every 2-3 days of its own accord. how do i stop it permanently?
<Ali_ix> hi
<Ali_ix> how can i get nautilus to sshow drive labels or mount point?
<Ali_ix> now it shows drives as 'X gb volum'
<calc> thats a good way to annoy people
<calc> heh
<shahrukh> I just wanted to ask: when is the release planned?
<rsk> april
<Flannel> shahrukh: April 24
<rsk> 8.04 = month 0.4 and 8th release
<Flannel> rsk: no, not 8th release, 8th year.
<Flannel> 2008
<rsk> ye
<rsk> got that wrong
<shahrukh> Cool naming convention
<shahrukh> Thanks guys
<shahrukh> :)
<rsk> yea
<rsk> simple
<Rasi> hey
<rsk> he
<rsk> y
<Rasi> i get a kernel panic on boot of desktop cd of alpha6.. at least i think it is one (flashing lights above numpad)
<Rasi> any boot param i could try?
<rsk> tried the noapci flag?
<rsk> um sure :P
<Rasi> can you name the most important ones?
<Rasi> dont want to reboot to my system every 2 minutes to ask :P
<rsk> can'
<rsk> t think of anything else really
<Rasi> alright..
<Rasi> ubuntu is grub, right?
<Rasi> so "e" should let me remove the splash screen
<rsk> yea grub
<Rasi> fine
<Rasi> alright
<Rasi> http://carnager.dyndns.org/~carnager/panic.jpg
<Rasi> this is what i get when booting with noacpi
<Rasi> hmm
<Rasi> link not working
<Rasi> http://85.182.62.230/~carnager/panic.jpg
<rsk> ok
<rsk> have you md5verified the media?
<pen> hi
<rsk> hey
<Rasi> not the media itself, but the iso
<Rasi> i will check
<Galga> hi
<Galga> is there any command to update install package list with a distro ?
<Galga> anyways, my sound card is not being detected properly by 8.04 Alpha 6. Any help will be appreciated
<rsk> what do you mean bu that
<rsk> the first question
<rsk> by*
<Galga> rsk: well i was trying to reinstall gstreamer so it uninstalled some other programs along like totem, gnome applets and couple of more
<Galga> rsk: apt-get autoremove was suggested in the end which removed some packages
<pen> I have some questions regarding FF3 Beta 4 for gmail and flash
<pen> how should I improve the speed?
<rsk> just re-install them then ?
<Galga> rsk: thats what i m doing now but was looking for a better way
<Galga> rsk: anyways how can you help me with my soundcard not being detected issue. I am not using onboard, instead pci chip ES1371
<rsk> cheked alsamixer?
<rsk> so that's nothing is muted
<Galga> rsk: how can i do that :)
<rsk> run alsamixer in a terminal
<Galga> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<rsk> ok and you have the latest kernel and rebooted into it?
<Galga> yup
<rsk> some versions have broken sound
<rsk> ok try to ask in #alsa
<Galga> ok thanks
<J-_> anyone ever try simple-ccsm?
<J-_> !info simple-ccsm
<Galga> rsk: is there any command to redetect sound device ?
<ubotu> simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 352 kB
<rsk> no Galga
<rsk> alsaconf has been removed from ubuntu
<rsk> it's a shame.
<Galga> rsk: oh
<ogre> hey guys, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade no workie for me right now. any suggestions?
<hackel> Where can one set X mouse pointers now?
<Galga> ogre: update-manager -d
<rsk> ogre: not wroking how?
<Galga> oops sorry
<ogre> rsk:  its saying 0 upgraded
<rsk> that's working
<rsk> not not-working :)
<ogre> so i haver to  update-manager -d?
<rsk> not if you are already using 8.04 branch.
<Galga> ogre: no i thought you were looking for dist upgrade for alpha release. sorry my appologize
<ogre> so what should i do to upgrade?
<rsk> ogre: you aren't on 8.04 branch ?
<ogre> sorry im in the middle of a 32 game winning streak in snipers in halo2
<ogre> heh
<ogre> rsk:  im currently on gutsy trying to test out hardy
<rsk> right.
<rsk> then run update-manager -d
<Rasi> ok.. that md5sum was a total mess
<rsk> ask the correct questions!
<Galga> rsk: so there is no solution for the sound problem ?
<rsk> not that i know of
<Galga> hmm
<ogre> sorry sorry. im just going nuts on this sniper game. this is awesome. i just got lvl 28 and won 33 games in a row
<gluer> ogre: which sniper game?
<ogre> gluer:  halo2
<gluer> on hardy?
<Galga> rsk: how about repluging the pci device ? will trick work ?
<ogre> gluer:  nah, sorry its sorta offtopic. on original xbox
<elmargol> Is it a bug or a feature that ubuntu detects 96dpi for my display?
<rsk> elmargol: you want another dpi?
<elmargol> rsk: xdpyinfo says that I have 132DPI
<elmargol> gnome says that i have 96dpi
<rsk> does it look bad?
<elmargol> How should it look?
<pen> hi
<Galga> rsk: is there any package to watch cctv ?
<Galga> sorry catv
<rsk> dont know what that is
<Galga> rsk: i mean cable tv. i have hardware (capture card) but unsure what packages do i need
<rsk> sorry never used one
<Kemayo> I just updated from gutsy to hardy, and my sound hardware doesn't seem to be detected.  Any pointers?
<bardyr> Kemayo, what sound card?
<Galga> Kemayo: welcome please beseated next to me :)
<catweazle> Kemayo: latest kernel in hardy is a little bit broken for sound
<Kemayo> bardyr: Motherboard sound, nvidia nforce 2, I think.
<bardyr> laptop?
<Kemayo> Desktop
<catweazle> original kernel from alpha 6 works
<Kemayo> Actually, nForce 4.  I went and checked the box.
<elmargol> rsk: I'm just wondering.... 10 chars at font size 10point should be 3,7cm on my display
<elmargol> rsk: font=monospace
<ogre> why no nessus support in hardy? anyone know?
<Kemayo> So the sound problem advice is basically "wait and see", right?
<Lynoure> It seems Amarok no longer connects my mp3/ogg player. Anything I can do about it?
<Lynoure> ogre: what do you mean by "no nessus support"? It seems to be in Universe repos (sure, not supported like the main, but resources are limited)
<ogre> Lynoure:  im installing right now aqnd it says its no longer supported
<ogre> dunno exactly what they mean by it. just glad to upgrade :)
<fromport> hi, anyone here with experience with ubuntu-xen-server ? my domU's dont recognise their "harddrive" and thus wont boot
<nacer> hello
<nacer> i have a bug with my headset bluettoth
<nacer> it work with the 386 kernel but not the generic
<nacer> Mar 17 10:51:08 PtiPanda kernel: [ 4729.620991] hci_scodata_packet: hci0 SCO packet for unknown connection handle 1
<ionstorm> nacer, fill a bug report
<nacer> ionstorm, yup
<ionstorm> wrd
<nacer> i am looking on launchpad first
<nacer> ionstorm, cool its already reported
<nacer> ionstorm, i will complet it
<ionstorm> the more detailed the better, they will fix it quicker
<nacer> ionstorm, reboot time
<Rasi> hmm
<Rasi> is it intended that "screens and resolutions" reports fglrx as my driver?
<Rasi> this is surely not the default one :)
<Rasi> also does screens and resolutions detect TV via svhs?
<Rasi> it _seems_ to find something there (also restricts resolution to 800x600), but i cant activate it
<Rasi> eh,... "screens and graphics" i mean
<niklas> after install of Alpha6 I directly booted into recovery mode and upgraded with apt-get. Problem is that configuration of "hal" is failing. This leads to that other packages also cannot be configure. The error message I get fromn hal upgrade is "Cannot access '/var/run/hal': No such file or directory".
<Rasi> create it
<Rasi> sudo mkdir /var/run/hal
<niklas> Ok, so I can make a "touch" on that file. The error message when I rerun upgrade is "Failed to open connection to system message bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: no such file or directory"
<niklas> aha, mkdir!
<niklas> nupp, same error about socket not found
<niklas> I have never started the X yet. Can it be because of this?
<Tengu> hello world.
<Rasi> sudo /usr/sbin/hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes
<Rasi> what does this say?
<Tengu> I have some question about kickstart on ubuntu hardy : is options "partition / --onpart sda2 --noformat" supposed to work ??
<Tengu> *option
<niklas> Rasi, here is the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5762/
<niklas> Also, I have got tons of "BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 11s! [swapper:0]" under the upgrade process before.
<niklas> When I say "upgrade process" I mean installation of Alpha6 on clean system and running apt-get upgrade
<niklas> Rasi, I do not have a /var/run/dbus directory
<Rasi> ls -l /etc/init.d/dbus-1
<Rasi> you dont possibly have a 0kb file there?
<niklas> ls: cannot access /etc/init.d/dbus-1: No such file or directory
<niklas> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4546 2008-02-29 10:21 /etc/init.d/dbus
<niklas> Rasi, I found a solution!
<niklas> Rasi, First adding directory /var/run/hal and then manually starting dbus "/etc/init.d/dbus start" and then run apt-get upgrade. Now hal is being configured correctly
<Rasi> hey, cool
<niklas> Rasi, Why did not dbus start under recovery boot?
<niklas> Clearly it was needed
<Rasi> how can i mount my harddisk from a livecd?
<Rasi> it says i dont have permission
<Rasi> and prompts for a password
<niklas> Rasi, Have you tried without writing "sudo"?
<Rasi> lol
<Rasi> i just have to hit "enter"
<niklas> Rasi, Oh :-)
<meyellow> would anybody be able to explain to me how i can get into ubuntu with my geforce 8600m GS as when i try to load the xorg.conf file does not seem to find it
<niklas> meyellow, heard something about xorg.conf is being depressed by a newer way to handle X graphics. But I don't know...
<niklas> meyellow, I have a xorg.conf after alpha6 installation for example...
<meyellow> right
<meyellow> so do we know if this will be fixed when 8.04 is on full release?
<niklas> no ;)
<meyellow> as am having to use vesa configuration for xorg.conf
<meyellow> lol theres a suprise
<bullgard4> I heard rumors that Hardy is going to simplify the X server configuration. Can you recommend an account on that.
<TheInfinity> bullgard4: xorg7.3 simplifys it, yes
<unenough> what's this about "user space file system" and why is it useful?
<unenough> i mean i know what that means, technically
<unenough> but why is it good?
<TheInfinity> unenough: wikipedia also lists pros and cons
<bullgard4> unenough: In user space, the processor regulates direct access to hardware and unauthorized access to memory. So it is more safe to have such a file system. A security measure.
<Tengu> is there any REAL doc about preseed ?
<Tengu> 'cause doc on help.ubuntu.com is... well... -.- not really full of help.
<shirish> guys how do I know which JVM am I running ?
<shirish> If I'm doing java --version I get
<shirish> Unrecognized option: --version
<shirish> Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
<shirish> Error: A fatal exception has occurred. Program will exit.
<shirish> Anybody any ideas, I'm on Ubuntu 8.04
<Ng> shirish: try -version
<Ng> also update-alternatives --list java
<shirish> Ng: thanx, I've got icedtea :)
<shirish> Ng: another thing the update-alternatives --list java doesn't tell me which version I'm running
<Ng> shirish: it should tell you where /usr/bin/java points
<Ng> -(cmsj@kodachi)-(~)- update-alternatives --list java
<Ng> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Ng>  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Ng> is what mine shows
<shirish> Ng: sorry not version it should have been which java implementation ts running
<shirish> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-icedtea/jre/bin/java
<shirish> /usr/bin/gij-4.1
<shirish> /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<shirish> /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<shirish> this is what mine shows
<shirish> any idea how do I get rid of gij-4.1 & 4.2 or do I need them?
<Ng> dpkg -S /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<shirish> Ng: ^
<Ng> will show you what package owns it
<Ng> search for the package in synaptic and ask it to remove it. it will tell you what else will be removed, if anything
<Ng> you only need one jvm, most likely
<shirish> gij-4.2 & gij-4.1 respectively
<Ng> I'd guess you don't need either, but I'm no java expert :)
<shirish> Ng: thanx, same here, no java nobody ;)
<shirish> Ng: hmm... gij-4.2 does have quite a few dependencies
 * shirish goes hunting what's what
<unenough> bullgard4, i know the theoretical advantages, i'm asking about practically, what is it used for (because there was some note about sharing data with windows)
<bullgard4> unenough: You better cite the piece of text so that one better can understand your problem.
<unenough> it was a tooltip that appeared on the screen when i upgraded last time
<unenough> it disappeared before I could read it :)  so i can't cite  it
<savvas>  bash-completion 20060301-3ubuntu1 <- i wonder what they've changed :)
<Pici> savvas: I personally have apt-listchanges installed, so I don't have to wonder when I get new updates.
<savvas> Pici: apt-listchanges bash-completion ?
<Pici> savvas: apt-listchanges hooks into your apt-get/aptitude upgrades and gives you the proper changelongs for each update you will be installing.
<savvas> so you mean upon upgrading i get the info automatically?
<Pici> Indeed.
<savvas> sweet!
<Galga> ;p
<Galga> its sour
<savvas> it's an uncle ben sauce :)
<Galga> indeed
<Galga> but its without sound
<savvas> :P
<Galga> so if you feel spicy and want to yell for water. alas (ALSA) won't be there to hear you
<savvas> alas in greek means salt ;)
<Galga> sudo alsaconf ENTER bash-- bad command or file name
<savvas> all this food related talk made me hungy :\
<unenough> eat
<savvas> Pici: I just found a crash, type apt-listchanges bash-completion :)
<Pici> savvas: I dont think its supposed to work that way.
<savvas> unenough: for that i'd have to get out of bed, clear all the hunkies surrounding me, and cook. I can get out of bed, but don't have the strength to cook yet, when i get sick, i get really sick :P
<Pici> Mine invokes automagically when I do my upgrades.
<savvas> i know, but still.. it shouldn't crash :)
<savvas> Pici: is works the way as the update manager changelog info?
<savvas> because most of the times there is no changelog
<Pici> savvas: Yes, but I've never had the 'missing changelog' issue with apt-listchanges
<heanol> Pici: i installed apt-listchanges and then did an apt-get dist-upgrade
<heanol> but didn't get any changelog info
<savvas> hm very well
<heanol> i saw a progress for reading changelogs
<heanol> but nothing displayed in the install process
<heanol> do i need to enable it somehow?
<Pici> heanol: It doesnt display the changes until after you choose to install the packages.
<savvas> hrm, the core dumps are sometimes huge for apps like firefox or deluge-torrent or such
<Pici> heanol: but it that still didn't work, you can: sudo dpkg-reconfigure apt-listchanges for some options
<heanol> Pici: Hmm, ok
<heanol> now i just need to wait until there's updated packages to test it again ;)
<Some_Person> How stable is Hardy right now? I'm thinking about trying the live cd, but I don't want to screw up my system.
<rsk> Some_Person: the live wont screw up your system
<Some_Person> Excellent, I'll try it.
<savvas> Pici: do you know if changelogs.ubuntu.com is updated at the same time with a package release?
<Some_Person> o.o kde4 kubuntu, i've got to try that too
<Pici> savvas: I *think* theres a bit of a delay, which is why update manager doesnt always get the changelogs, but apt-listchanges does.
<Galga> Pici: do you know how to enable voice on Alpha 6 ?
<Pici> Galga: No idea, sorry.
<Galga> Pici: aah ok
<typhox> I have a question
<typhox> i tried to backtrace today
<dine-o-mite> is PeaZip to be in Hardy Heron?
<ader10> Is there a way to make the progress bar for copying files only be at 100% when it's safe to unmount (ex: you copy a file from your hard drive to your usb flash drive and the copy dialog says complete, but the file isn't completely written)
<typhox> i did it how described in the wiki
<typhox> but after the point (gdb) continue
<typhox> in my terminal just stands "Continuing..."
<typhox> Although the application has crashed now
<typhox> how do I input now (gbd) backtrace full?
<Leerok> cat > recurse.sh
<Leerok> ./recurse.sh
<Leerok> ^D
<Leerok> chmod +x recurse.sh
<Leerok> ./recurse.sh
<savvas> dine-o-mite: there isn't any package in debian for peazip either, I very much doubt it will be included in hardy the freeze has already been applied if I'm not mistaken
<dine-o-mite> savvas, tyvm
<savvas> dine-o-mite: there's an already compiled deb on their page though: http://downloads.sourceforge.net/peazip/peazip_1.11.bin.LINUX.GTK2.i586-2.deb
<dine-o-mite> savvas, yes ty, have you tried it? i have, it is the best compression frontend for simple uses
<savvas> never tried it, but I have to admit it looks nice from the screenshots :)
<savvas> ah bummer
<savvas> no amd64 :p
<dine-o-mite> savvas,  i would like peazip to be in next ubuntu version, it is nice frontend to compression programs, including 7zip
<dine-o-mite> i found it when looking for 7zip guis
<savvas> dine-o-mite: I really don't know the process about that action, maybe http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com - or contact the developer to submit it to debian/ubuntu?
<dine-o-mite> savvas, ty
<savvas> dine-o-mite: if you do contact its developer, ask him for a 64-bit edition too :)
<dine-o-mite> savvas, you too please
<savvas> I'm on my way
<spiderfire> you think maybe 64bit has a long way to go until portable devices become 64bit
<spiderfire> nm that
<ccooke> dine-o-mite: doesn't file-roller in hardy now support 7zip natively?
<ccooke> (ah. Yes, it does)
<bod_> when is the beta likely to be released?
<dine-o-mite> ccooke, how do the features compare between the two and ty for this mention
<ccooke> dine-o-mite: file-roller is the default gnome archive manager
<ccooke> I've never used peazip
<dine-o-mite> ccooke, yes
<Leerok> I wonder, what is everyone's favourite music player here?
<rsk> xmms
<Leerok> Hmm.
<flipstar> audacious :)
<TrioTorus> Banshee
<Leerok> Banshee?
<rsk> it's a unit in warcraft3
<rsk> also a music player for linux
<ccooke> Banshee is good.
<homa_rano> amarok
<Leerok> How does it compare to the likes of XMMS, Amarok, and Audacious?
<Leerok> I'm currently trying audacious.
<Leerok> It seems to be a good XMMS replacement.
<Leerok> The plugins seem to come in a nice set, too.
<Leerok> apt-get install audacious-plugins-extra audacious-plugins-ugly and it plays everything.
<rsk> there's no such thing as an XMMS replacement..
<rsk> nothing comes close
<Leerok> Oh?
<Leerok> XMMS doesn't seem to be updated often.
<Leerok> And it doesn't handle UTF, or so it seems.
<rsk> it is
<rsk> it's just propaganda that it's dead and buried
<Milos_SD> is there any media library for audacious?
<Milos_SD> I would like to use audacious, but I need media library
<Leerok> Plus, apt-getting plugins is relatively cumbersome.
<Leerok> Speaking of plugins, how does one get PSF and PSC plugins for Amarok?
<Leerok> If I could get those in Amarok, I would just use Amarok.
<homa_rano> The one thing that makes me unable to use anything by Amarok is global keyboard shortcuts
<Leerok> Any way to disable the global shortcuts?
<homa_rano> yes, but they all use the Win key
<homa_rano> with only minor collisions with compiz
<Leerok> Hmm.
<Leerok> Linux makes the Win key useful.
<sergiu87> hello, i want to test the hardy heron, how can i upgrade gutsy to hardy? just to change the sources.list?
<sergiu87> =]
<rsk> update-manager -d
<flipstar> update-manager -d might be a better choise
<orkun> still being afraid of os updates(thx to microsoft) - i am thinking whether i should update from gutsy or hardy alpha6 or 3 days later hardy beta to hardy final - or whether i should wait. need to install ubuntu the next days(best would be today) - but with windows i would definitly wait one month for the final release to perform a full install and NEVER would first install win98 and then use xp update. should i be worried the same way wi
<orkun> th ubuntu? i am only(!) worried about stability one month later - not right now.
<rsk> orkun: anything in particular you need in hardy?
<rsk> if not wait for it to be released
<orkun> got me - im just impatient and want to help testing(i think i will install alpha anyway). i probably should've asked whether you guys recommend a clean reinstall one month later or if it simply makes no change ^^
<flipstar> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Leerok> Ubuntu has been rather stable for me, as far as I know.
<orkun> for me 2 :>
<Leerok> People have been coming in to use the Hardy computers.
<Leerok> No major problems thus far.
<orkun> thx 2 microsoft i just prefer clean installs rather than updates. but with ubuntu i already assumed it should make no change. emphasis on should ^^
<Leerok> When the final version comes out, I'm going to upgrade all of them.
<orkun> thanks you guys
<Leerok> Did I accidentally answer a question?
<orkun> kind of. u mentioned you will just finally upgrade everything in the end so i got your opinion on this :)
<Leerok> Ah.
<eklof> Hi.
<eklof> What's the recommended way to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 ?
<rsk> eklof: updata-manager -d
<eklof> Thinking about upgrading my laptop now.
<Leerok> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<ccooke> eklof: *technically* it's not recommended that you upgrade, yet.
<eklof> Leerok: that wont's do it :)
<Leerok> Really?
<Leerok> It did it for me.
<eklof> ccooke: I know. But, I have always upgraded a month before release or so.
<ccooke> Leerok: you need to make other alterations first. It's also not the official way
<rsk> not unless you change sources.list
<rsk> that couldn't have worked
<eklof> Leerok: you need to change repos first in your example-
<Leerok> Ah, which I did.
<ccooke> eklof: *nod*. Needs to be said, though :-)
<eklof> Ok, then I understand :)
<Leerok> There's an official way?
<eklof> Yes.
<ccooke> Leerok: the update-manager handles it better than manual editing in almost all cases
<eklof> apt-get is also considered depricated i think. aptitude should be used
<ccooke> and it's the update-manager method that needs testing
<Leerok> Hmm!
<ccooke> eklof: no.
<Leerok> Interesting to know.
<eklof> ccooke: it's not? Ok, just rumors then.
<eklof> There we go.
<eklof> No turning back now :)
<Tengu> can someone tell me WHY this doc is wrong : https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html   ?? I'm trying for hours to just pass first debian-installer step [choose language], but nothing works with preseed...........
<eklof> I really need the new network layer of Gnome 2.22, that's why I'm eager to upgrade
<Tengu> I just doubt hardy will change everything in preseed functions....
<ccooke> eklof: aptitude is a better text-based front-end, but apt-get is no worse as a pure command-line app - and it's the tool that'll be mentioned in hundreds of other pages.
<Leerok> Ah, aptitude is like a text menu.
<eklof> ccooke: yes I'm aware of that, however I read that aptidute is prefered over apt-get by the Ubuntu developers.
<ccooke> (I suspect apt-get *will* be deprecated, but it doesn't make sense to do that until the balance of documentation *within ubuntu itself* uses aptitude instead
<eklof> Leerok: no. It's a front-ent to dpkg, just lika apt-get
<ccooke> Leerok: it's usable on the command line, as well.
<eklof> ccooke: ok then.
<ccooke> eklof: it's a bit silly saying "don't use that, it's deprecated" when 90% of the examples for installing something use it
<Leerok> Ah, more features and stuff?
<k1dugar> Hello Everyone
<Leerok> Hello no one.
<eklof> ccooke: I said i _thought_ it was considered depricated. J
<eklof> Not that it was :)
<eklof> Big difference.
<ccooke> eklof: oh, don't mind me. Just following my train of thought
<k1dugar> Compiz had blacklisted ati cards. Can anyone tell me why its done so?
<eklof> I just don't like when people interpret things from what I've said, and the interpetation is wrong :)
<eklof> But now we know. It's widely used still and is _not_ depricated :)
<ccooke> eklof: I wasn't making any negative interpretation of what you said - just thinking out-loud
<eklof> i know.
<eklof> :)
<alpha-one> does anyone know why my laptop screen keeps turning off?  it does it at random, but my only (tested and working) solution is to reinstall kubuntu and never shut my laptop
<ccooke> eklof: (and you're right: People *should* be using aptiture. I need to re-train my fingers to type it :-/)
<eklof> ccooke: Yes me too. My debian-habits are very hard to de-train.
<Leerok> Power settings?
<Lunks> XChat-xsys is not working on hardy, any workarounds?
<Leerok> Use irssi.
<ccooke> eklof: indeed. And hey, I recall people trying to convince me that aptitude was better before Ubuntu existed.
<ccooke> Leerok: Seconded :-)
<Lunks> other than not using the program itself anymore. ;P
<Leerok> Compile from source?
<Leerok> apt-get build-dep xchat
<Leerok> apt-get source -b xchat
<orvokki> ccooke: Better than apt-get? Yeah, I've heard it was.
 * Leerok is actually using a programme called "irc".
<k1dugar> can some one tell me why Compiz does not work on new alpha update on ATI card??
<eklof> ccooke: I'v even be told that when using ubuntu as a server, one should _not_ use the old "subtitute repos", aptitude update/dist-upgrade, but a new form of script. Can't remember the name though.
<Leerok> New form of script?
<Leerok> Sounds like vital to be known.
<ccooke> eklof: hmm. I'd just use the update manager. Over ssh.
<orvokki> ccooke: In de olde days apt-get didn't keep history of installed packages while aptitude did. Thus systems maintained with apt-get instead of aptitude slowly gathered excess dependencies that weren't automatically removed. :)
<eklof> Not sure if it is new, but nothing I've ever head of.
<ccooke> Just because a server has no *local* X server doesn't mean it shouldn't have X libs...
<ccooke> (and a load of vendor stuff has an X front-end)
<k1dugar> need some answer here!!
<ccooke> k1dugar: I understand that they're not stable enough to enable automatically
<ccooke> especially ion laptops
<orvokki> ccooke: Did anyone claim it shouldn't?
<eklof> ccooke: I have a 6.06 server i want to upgrade when hardy is released.
<eklof> However, I really hope they will let me upgrade directly, and not through 6.10, 7.04,7.10
<eklof> :(
<k1dugar> ccooke: I have enable it by editing /usr/lib/compiz but its was working normal on my 7years old laptop and even now its working fine
<ccooke> orvokki: It's an old guiding principle
<putti> I think they were working on that eklof, but not sure if they managed to get it to work
<eklof> Ok.
<orvokki> ccooke: *shrug* I haven't heard of anyone who follows that.
<eklof> That's kinda worrying.
<ccooke> orvokki: I'm a sysadmin - I deal with people like that all the time :-)
<orvokki> Ah, right. :)
<eklof> Because that means, reinstalling the server and restoring from backup. And that will have me think twice about _not_ choosing Ubuntu again for my server.
<orvokki> ccooke: Heck, even our school's solaris shell servers for thousands of people have X libraries. :)
<ccooke> eklof: if it helps, I upgraded a system from 6.06 to 7.10 in November... and it worked.
<k1dugar> ccooke: I know its not right place to through complain and suggestion but is there a irc room to do that?
<eklof> That have always been working ok, if you don't have X on it :)
<ccooke> k1dugar: the problem is, Ubuntu have to make the right decision for *most people*.
<ccooke> k1dugar: it's good that it works for you, but the combination is, over a large number of systems, not reliable enough to be on by default
<savvas> communism and democracy in one :P
<Leerok> That's Linux for you.
<ccooke> k1dugar: basically, if disabling it gets X people irritated (but with working systems), but *enabling* it breaks Y people's systems such that they can't log in... :-)
<Leerok> For those who can't use the console.
<ccooke> and if (X * irritation(X)) > (Y * irritation(Y))... yeah, I'll stop now :-)
<k1dugar> ccooke: but there can be gui with warning saying it might cut down or make there system unstable rather then just disabling it. Its one of the most amazing thing about linux and awn is also works on compiz
<ccooke> k1dugar: It's possible someone's already thought of that and is coding it - remember, hardy isn't released yet! But if not, that would be a really good thing to submit as a bug/feature request
<ccooke> be aware that doing it would necessitate the coding of a system for handling the recovery of a broken login, though
<k1dugar> ccooke: I understand you view and its right thing to do but its can be disabled by default and can be enables from compiz settings menu
<ccooke> k1dugar: the problem is recovery, as I said.
<k1dugar> ccooke: I think on gdm one can press F10 and select failsafe gnome session. the problem maybe documentation's details and make new user read them by making them interactive rather then simple text mode.(there option to select interactive and test mode documentation's)
<ccooke> k1dugar: and all of that is interface design and coding time. The system you've just described wouldn't be ready in time for hardy - it'd be hardy+1
<savvas> Do I have to manually add avant-window-navigator in sessions?
<savvas> or does it start on its own?
<flipstar> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<k1dugar> savvas: yes, you can do that.
<savvas> flipstar: i know how to add it, just if it starts on login on its own :)
<savvas> ok
<flipstar> its start if session was saved/restored i guess
<k1dugar> savvas: add "avant-window-navigator" on command line.
<savvas> k1dugar: any idea on how to massively add my own launchers? i hate to re-add them one by one :\
<teabag4> Hi - is the latest Hardy alpha stable enough for personal use?
<Tengu> can someone show a working preseed file for hardy ?
<Tengu> going to be crazy with this fscking non-working thing....
<Tengu> [or some real working doc.... as debian and feisty doc doesn't seem to apply to hardy........]
<JohnPhys> teabag4:  its an alpha, so it may be stable enough today, but it may break the next time there's an update to one of the packages
<teabag4> JohnPhys: I was just wondering whether it was worth installing on an old disk to experiment with. However, there are reports of broken Alsa sound on some h/w.
<JohnPhys> teabag4:  I threw it on a spare partition I had, it mostly works ok, though I've encountered a few bugs.
<teabag4> JohnPhys: I'll give it a try. Thanks for the confidence boost :-)
<savvas> haha awn is fun :)
<savvas> the problem is.. how do i move it? it clashes with my window panel
<savvas> ah ok fixed
<eklof> yay, upgrading to hardy worked flawless for med.
<eklof> -d
<eklof> Like the new Firefox.
<Leerok> The new Firefox is nice!
<Leerok> Less sustained CPU usage.
<Leerok> The old one used to use CPU for no apparent reason.
<eklof> However, I didn't get the orange borders in the menu that the live-cd has, not even if I choose human as a theme?
<putti> Yeah I really like the new firefox. It made me switch from opera
<putti> it should integrate with your gtk theme
<eklof> Ok. Doesn't here :)
<JohnPhys> eklof, I think you need to customize the theme, and select "Human-Murrine" for the controls
<eklof> JohnPhys: will try
<eklof> Oh yes there it was. Thanks
<JohnPhys> np
<eklof> The controls are nicer, indeed. My orange/black desktop is looking nice :)
<eklof> synaptic still need some new look I think :)
<binarical-app> has anyone here got a macbook running hardy, i am experiencing keyboard problems> repetitive key locking. other then that where do i find the at symbol
<Leerok> Shift 2?
<Leerok> What country are you from, anyway?
<Leerok> Maybe that's relevant.
<orvokki> At symbol is altgr+2 in my keyboard so yeah, that is relevant. ^^
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
<binarical-app> yeah thats the problem with the macbook keyboard layout> mac uses > apple key g as a replacement > shift 2
<iter> that's my biggest beef w/my macbook
<orvokki> binarical-app: Remap your keyboard.
<iter> no delete key!??!!
<orvokki> You are going to want an altgr.
<binarical-app> I have an altgr key
<orvokki> What on earth?
<Leerok> Altgr?
<orvokki> I've never seen a mac that has it. Odd.
<Leerok> What is that?
<orvokki> Leerok: It's the right alt. Different functionality than the left alt.
<Leerok> Oh, like in the Serbian keyboard layout.
<binarical-app> I believe there is a keyboard map for the mac intel keyboard
<binarical-app> no i dont have a right alt key
<DanaG> I have my laptop (ordinary keyboard) set to "US International (AltGr Dead Keys)".
<orvokki> binarical-app: Well, that's just it. Macs don't have one, you want it.
<DanaG> Isn't "Option" the same as Alt?
<DanaG> I mean, as AltGr.
<binarical-app> yes it is
<binarical-app> the macbook intel never had a need for the altgr key for os X
<DanaG> When I boot OS X (call it "Hackintosh"), my left-alt key does the same thing.
<orvokki> DanaG: Hmm, I didn't know there was a replacement. I just did an override to the keyboard layout in my ibook Xubuntu to get an altgr.
<binarical-app> i thought of getting an external keyboard as a solution to this problem , since even the fancy mac external keyboards have an altgr key
<Leerok> A Macintosh needs plenty of alt keys.
<Leerok> Bloody hell, there's only one button on the mouse!
<DanaG> Take a look around in Gnome's keyboard settings ... or KDE's, if that's what you use.
<Leerok> Can you imagine playing Black and White on a Macintosh?
<DanaG> That's one of the reasons I will never buy an Apple laptop.  Another is that OS X just doesn't DO anything for me; I prefer Ubuntu.
<Leerok> See if you can find xkb or "regional settings".
<orvokki> Leerok: Actually Macintosh supports a mouse with more than one button.
<Leerok> I know.
<DanaG> That doesn't help the touchpad.
<orvokki> True.
<DanaG> I use touchpad because it's better for my hands than my MX700 mouse.
<orvokki> Though touchpad has three buttons, technically.
<binarical-app> yeah thats what im thinking too
<Leerok> But Macintosh mice come with one button, and you need to ggo out to get another mouse if you want one with more than one button.
<orvokki> One finger, two fingers and three fingers all count as separate buttons.
<DanaG> And there's two-finger scrolling, too.  Spiffy.
<Leerok> Oh?
<DanaG> I have it set so 1-finger tap does nothing, 2-finger is middle, and 3-finger is right.
<Leerok> This is news to me.
<binarical-app> im using a usb mouse for so as not to have to hassle myself with gui based options
<Leerok> I must try this.
<DanaG> Look at my xorg.conf for nifty stuff:  www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/xorg.conf
<DanaG> I really need to comment each of those things.
<orvokki> Leerok: It requires a bit of practice to get learn how to do the clicks properly.
<orvokki> At least it did for me.
<Leerok> Interesting, though, to know that multiple contact points means something to the computer.
<MrKeuner> hi, GNOME 2.22?
<binarical-app> thats something mac has been inovative about
<orvokki> Leerok: The funny thing is that with OS X ibook can only take benefit of one and two fingers. Linux can also take benefit of three. :)
<orvokki> (With the OS X version I had anyway)
<MrKeuner> also, is it possible to enable verbose in nautilus?
<orvokki> So the laptop was technically better than their current operating system.
<Leerok> What aboutr four?
<Leerok> Or perhaps a fist?
<Leerok> It would be rather hilarious if a "panic" function were linked to the placement of a fist upon the touchpad.
<Leerok> Perhaps resetting the computer or something.
<binarical-app> Leerok : with each "new" macbook that comes out... the mouse pad is modified. just like the pinch option for the macbook air is something only the maccbook air can do
<Leerok> Hmm!
<Leerok> Tell me when the fisting function is released.
<Ng> shame they still haven't worked out how to put another mouse button on
<binarical-app> ..... that really is just a dumb think to keep mac users away from alternatives
<binarical-app> think > (x mac user) gosh what do i do with 2 mouse buttons ..... its so compilcated
<binarical-app> oh zeah
<binarical-app> i remeber now why i switched back to 7.10.....there seems to be a bug with xmodmap
<Kemayo> It's the sound that's doing it for me.
<Kemayo> Well, the lack of sound.  Until hardy can detect my sound card, it's not quite for me.
<savvas> wav is open source?
<binarical-app> Kemayo: why dont you try using a different mixer
<Griswold> Kemayo, The real problem is the current hardy kernel is broken.
<Griswold> Downgrade that (and all your modules) and it should come back
<DanaG> Hmm, -12?  That's been fixed.
<binarical-app> the bug seems to be in one of the following > libxklavier lib , x server >or x server is incompatible with libxkb file implamentation
<Kemayo> Griswold: I don't suppose you know of the last-working kernel version?
<Griswold> Kemayo, I don't.
<Kemayo> Eh, I can try trial-and-error.
<binarical-app> Kemayo: terminal > sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<binarical-app> ummm first dist-upgrade then update ...srry
<rocky> don't suppose anyone's made any progress on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/194214 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
<rocky> i'm in X with my keyboard stuck right now :(
<binarical-app> go ubotu go
<Kemayo> binarical-app: I will certainly give it a try again when I'm back at the machine in question.
<DanaG> rocky: temporary fix: go back to xserver-xorg-core 1.4 (not 1.4.1).
<binarical-app> Kemayo: can you ssh?
<DanaG> It doesn't fix the later packages, but it does unbreak your own system.
<Kemayo> binarical-app: Nope, forgot to open the port on the router.
<DanaG> However, with nvidia, I've lately been getting complete lockups that require alt-sysrq-k to kill X.
<binarical-app> Kemayo: dyndns
<savvas> !list factoids
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list factoids - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> heh
<binarical-app> seriously ubotu rocks
<rocky> DanaG: anyway to see what versions are available?  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core=1.4 doesn't seem to find the version
<DanaG> You have to download the deb manually, from the launchpad page I linked to in my bug comments.
<rocky> oh
<rocky> ah yes
<rocky> i see it
<DanaG> I've got to go somewhere, actually; I'll be back some undefined time later.
<binarical-app> thanks danaG
<dine-o-mite> DanaG, I love undefined times
<binarical-app> hehehe
<dine-o-mite> and peazip
<savvas> is there a free alternative for parallels' plesk?
<savvas> except cpanel :)
<binarical-app> osx? > Q(kju)
<savvas> um no, for a gnu/linux server, probably debian
<dine-o-mite> is there any camel wallpaper for ubuntu? i like camels
<savvas> hehe dine-o-mite :) await the "cordon camel" 15.04 :P
<dine-o-mite> savvas, camels are beautiful animals
<dine-o-mite> savvas, they touch me in special place
<savvas> I know
<savvas> well.. that i do not know :P
<binarical-app> cringe ..... wine works well for me. but non gui based... no clue dude
<flipstar> dine-o-mite: try http://dearcomputer.nl/gir/?q=camel&s=6&b=Rip+Google!
<binarical-app> camels taste good too
<savvas> binarical-app: now i understood what you meant, i wasn't talking about parallels, i was talking about plesk that parallels makes, it's just like cpanel for easier server gui manipulation
<binarical-app> savvas: my server has no gui. it bloats the system. im giving webmin a whirl.
<hydrogen> webmin as an alternative to bloat.. now theres a fairly strange concept
<binarical-app> hydrogen: i really dont like gui options for servers
<binarical-app> however im more noobish the not, so  follow hot toos and wikis and the like.....where the gurus like to subsitute awsome cli based apps for gui based ones with minimalistic options
<pippeus> hallo, i am using hardy 8.04. alpha 6 and after  "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" i cant set driver for my xorg  configurazion, and any resolution, Hz setting at all... can  anyone explain me why?
<bastid_raZor> pusleaudio is now the default in heron.. no more alsa?
<pippeus> i can set framebuffer keyboard layout variants and option
<dine-o-mite> they have heroin now in ubuntu?
<dine-o-mite> oh.. heron
<pippeus> but then the config just ends
<dine-o-mite> sorry
<pippeus> any idea?
<binarical-app> pippeus: you wouldnt by any chance happen to have a back up of your previous configuration would you ?
<jimmygoon> Is there a way of determining when I last updated a package?
<dine-o-mite> jimmygoon, do it sober?
<jimmygoon> dine-o-mite, huh?
<binarical-app> hehe
<dine-o-mite> jimmygoon, lay off the weed
<flipstar> you might check the timestamp in /var/apt/cache
<dine-o-mite> flipstar, it's always 420
<jimmygoon> no such file or dir
<jimmygoon> dine-o-mite, ironically thats my birthday
<dine-o-mite> jimmygoon, that is beautiful, i just wiped a tear
<bastid_raZor> only gay boys cry
<binarical-app> whos the one shaving here
<savvas> jimmygoon: run update-manager it says on the top right corner
<jimmygoon> savvas, flipstar, thanks. the dir was /var/cache/apt/archives but it worked
<savvas> n/p :)
<lightrush> Does pulse audio replace ALSA completely or does it use ALSA to output sound ?
<awalton__> it uses alsa
<orvokki> (Which creates latency)
<awalton__> application -> esound/alsa/whatever api -> pulseaudio->alsa-> ears
<orvokki> (Which is bad for games)
<awalton__> then again PA is extremely low latency.
<serengeti> hi, is the fglrx driver supposed to work with radeon hd2600 in 64-bit hardy? it's been suggested to me by the restricted drivers manager but all I get after a restart is a blank screen
<lightrush> awalton__, then please give me some possible explanation to this
<orvokki> awalton__: Not as low as native ALSA. ;>
<awalton__> lightrush, I just did.
<lightrush> awalton__, on Hardy my SB Live 5.1 controls for Front and Rear channels dont work any more - in fact they have no effect whatsoever and there is no output to the rear channel
<lightrush>  ( alsamixer)
<jimmygoon> my computer is still beeping at me when I close and open the screen and the power button still does nothing
<lightrush> if pulseaudio uses ALSA to output - then alsamixer shoyuld still control the volume levels
<awalton__> it should. sounds like you've found a bug.
<lightrush> ugh
<lightrush> sooo
<lightrush> maybe I wuld try svnv ersion of ALSA
<binarical-app>  jimmygoon: that is a result of a configuration that is network base> the beep is the network pinging you
<dine-o-mite> fuck bugs
<dine-o-mite> fucking bugs i hate them
<dine-o-mite> every day another bug
<binarical-app> drink some coffee
<dine-o-mite> IT SHOULD BE CRIMINAL!
<jimmygoon> binarical-app, what? its the exact instace I close the lid on my laptop... and the exact moment I open it...
<binarical-app> with lots of milk
<awalton__> lightrush, you might try playing with the drivers a bit, insuring you're loading the right model, etc.
<LjL> dine-o-mite, language please
<lightrush> awalton__, one more Q - since sun-java is broken for hardy - is icedtea a reasonable replacement?
<awalton__> there's plenty of alsa debugging procedures out there.
<awalton__> you've got me.
<dine-o-mite> LjL, what language
<dine-o-mite> LjL, I can speak four languages
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<awalton__> I don't use java/.net.
<awalton__> I'm allergic to VMs.
<lightrush> awalton__, kay - 10x
<awalton__> ;)
<lightrush> debugging now .,...
<jimmygoon> grr, this intel driver is soo slow (and buggy)... seriously, its like my pc is 4 years older than it really is with this driver
<jimmygoon> why can't we edit our launchpad posts?
<dine-o-mite> oh, ya
<dine-o-mite> oops
<awalton__> lp doesn't facilitate revisionist historians.
<binarical-app>  jimmygoon: i had the same instance and all i found on the subject was located in networking> beep when i am pinged
<jimmygoon> binarical-app, where is that at?
<jimmygoon> oh I see it. its turned off
<jimmygoon> and it happens when my internet is disconnected ;P
<binarical-app> i think it was part of ubuntu tweak , or network tools
<binarical-app> im not sure but i think network tools comes with ubuntu tweak
<jimmygoon> Thank GOD for knowing when fsck is occuring at boot, being able to stop it AND having a progress indicator. I already want to kill myself 100x times less than with gutsy
<jimmygoon> compiz still ignores me turning it off
<flipstar> just run another window manager
<binarical-app> restart x
<Wartorn> Why does evolution-data-server-2.22 keep running at 100% cpu all the time? it happened after i ran the ubuntu hardware test it seems, odd enough
<jimmygoon> flipstar, what do you mean?
<flipstar> try metacity --replace or whatever your window manager is
<jimmygoon> flipstar, well, no , I can go back into the appearance dialog and shut it off but it forgets that after reboot
<jimmygoon> actually, its fusion-icon's fault I bet. I set the preference in appearance but on reboot fusion-icon remembers its last setting (which was ON) and then turns compiz on
<flipstar> maybe editing /usr/bin/compiz helps or whereever it is
<MrKeuner> hi, what does this message mean? WARNING **: Hit unhandled case 19 (Not a directory) in fm_report_error_loading_directory
<henryvps> I am running ubuntu 8.04 alpha 6. i have the latest nvidia drivers installed. dual monitor with extended view works perfectly, but when i install glx-server to enable fast rendering possibilities the nvidia-settings won't work and i'm also not able to restore the former dual monitor view (anything but faulty twin view isn't possible).. what could be the problem here?
<henryvps> when glx-server is not installed and i try to enable normal or extra effects under preferences>appearance an error is shown: The composite extension is not available.
<Ienorand> My network (wired) connection is bust after a fairly recent (2-3 days) upgrade, anybody know if this has been reported, and what things I could do to troubleshoot?
<Ienorand> ifconfig shows eth0 and I see no specific trouble there, but it does refuse to connect, neither firefox nor upgrades, and its missing from the right-click menu for the network-manager "icon"
<ader10> Is there a way to make the progress bar for copying files only be at 100% when it's safe to unmount (ex: you copy a file from your hard drive to your usb flash drive and the copy dialog says complete, but the file isn't completely written)
<carwash> Hi, I'm having problems with slow 2d on a nvidia 570m with the newest 169.12 drivers.  The problem was also apparent in Gutsy with the previous drivers.
<carwash> ader10, if you turn of caching you should be ok.
<carwash> i think its the "sync" option in fstab
<ader10> carwash: ok
<frank_> ader10: performance will be affected though.
<ader10> frank_: how
<frank_> ader10: slower write speed. not sure by how much.
<frank_> ader10: some people did benchmarks on this I'm google can find them
<frank_> ader10 I'm *sure google can find them
<finfin82> hi :) i have fglrx installed and use aiglx with compiz so far so good.... I have to insert the kernelmod fglrx @ every time I boot
<finfin82> I added an entry to /etc/modules but it doesn't work
<ader10> frank_: That's disappointing :P I would have guessed that somebody would have already implemented a way to do this without slower write speed
<finfin82> it seems to use the wrong module while booting
<Jaded_Jackal> i seek a text mode installer for HH, is this exist?
<frank_> ader10: well that's the trade off
<finfin82> modprobe fglrx doesn't load the module and give no error
<finfin82> any ideas?
<frank_> Jaded_Jackal: the alternate install cd is a text installer
<Jaded_Jackal> frank_, it is? good thank you
<ader10> frank_: I'm sure there's a simple workaround somewhere but it doesn't matter too much
<Jaded_Jackal> frank_, is HH good enough to use right now?
<Jaded_Jackal> frank_, i make livecd for my company i need newest material of ubuntu
<frank_> !hardy | Jaded_Jackal
<ubotu> Jaded_Jackal: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Jaded_Jackal> frank_, i thought it was beta freeze tho
<frank_> Jaded_Jackal: that doesn't mean things can't go to hell before the release
<Jaded_Jackal> frank_, alright, what do I use instead I don't want to use gutsy as a base it's old
<Pici> Jaded_Jackal: You wait for it to be released then.
<frank_> Jaded_Jackal: well if you want to use a stable ubuntu, that's gutsy
<Jaded_Jackal> Pici, I cannot wait that long, I desire the next version beyond all human comprehension
<finfin82> <--- no problem with hardy
<Jaded_Jackal> frank_, alright thank you
<finfin82> except the one I told ;-)
* Amaranth changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | libc6 broke your install?: see workarounds: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886 and  https://launchpad.net/bugs/201673
<finfin82> anybody knows how to solve the problem, that modprobe tries to load the wrong fglrx-mod?
<Jaded_Jackal> finfin82, HH works for you now?
<Jaded_Jackal> finfin82, so I make livecd for my company from it?
<finfin82> well it works pretty much, no problems so far
<finfin82> but I don't know if it is general workin without problems ;-)
<Jaded_Jackal> finfin82, i download it anyway i cannot wait
<finfin82> ;-9
<finfin82> )
<Jaded_Jackal> finfin82, the world cannot handle my excitement and desire for HH
<Ienorand> Anybody know about broken wired network?
<finfin82> what's so special about HH? @ Jaded_Jackal
<Jaded_Jackal> finfin82, it is our gift!
<Jaded_Jackal> finfin82, no one can handle its power!
<finfin82> ;-)
<finfin82> bbl
<finfin82> the update-app shows me, that there are updates fglrx-kernel-source, xorg-driver-fglrx... but I installed those from the ati-website
<finfin82> are this the same?
<finfin82> is this channel set to moderated? :-) and I have no voice
<UB`> or none knows the answer
<crdlb> finfin82: apparently you used the ati installer right on top of an existing fglrx installation
<crdlb> which is a rather bad thing to do
<finfin82> ic
<finfin82> I installed the restricted stuff....
<crdlb> installing those updates will either give you back the repo version of fglrx or break your fglrx driver
<finfin82> and in /etc/default/linux-rest-mod I told that fglrx is disabled
<flipstar> you might consider uninstalling unneded packages
<Kemayo> Will installing older linux-kernel packages with apt add them to the grub menu, but leave the existing boot options alone?
<finfin82> flipstar: how to do so?
<crdlb> finfin82: uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<crdlb> that should be enough
<crdlb> fglrx-kernel-source shouldn't break anything
<finfin82> crdlb: this would uninst my installed driver
<crdlb> well, yes
<crdlb> but that's your fault
<finfin82> I need my build driver to run ati in aiglx with compiz
<crdlb> you'll have to re-run the ati installer after you're done
<finfin82> I already dit this
<finfin82> uninstalled everything concerning fglrx
<finfin82> set driver to vesa... rebooted
<finfin82> and began in step 1 :)
<finfin82> same problem...
<crdlb> you have xorg-driver-fglrx installed; that's the only possible reason that apt would want to upgrade it
<finfin82> the original-ati-stuff builds an xorg-driver-fglrx
<finfin82> this is what I have installed
<crdlb> eww, don't use that method
<finfin82> this is the only way to get aiglx to work with ati?!
<finfin82> (and compiz with 3d-support I mean)
<crdlb> use the real xorg-driver-fglrx package or use the ati installer
<crdlb> finfin82: the real xorg-driver-fglrx package in hardy has a new enough fglrx for AIGLX to work
<finfin82> realy?
<finfin82> this sounds good
<crdlb> of course it does
<finfin82> so I can use the update I get offered?
<crdlb> you'll have to remove fglx from DISABLED_MODULES
<crdlb> fglrx*
<finfin82> ahh okay
<crdlb> it _should_ work
<finfin82> I hope this would work... it was a hard way to get my x1600 aiglx and compiz to work
<finfin82> ;-)
<crdlb> well, if it doesn't, you can always use the ati installer again
<finfin82> in tux we trust
<ReL1K> anyone run into any issues with hardy as host and windows as guest with vmware?
<finfin82> is there a way to let the ati-installer do all the nasty things?
<finfin82> thanks so far... I give it a try now
<finfin82> ;-)
<finfin82> back again :-)
<finfin82> it didn't work :(
<Raspberry> anybody else having issues printing from the Firefox Beta 4?  Crashes on "preparing"
<Raspberry> I can't find anybody registering a bug on it
<flipstar> yep same here
<Raspberry> can't even print to PDF
<flipstar> printing to file works..
<ActiveOne> OMG I have a laptop that actualy supports hardy :)
 * IdleOne is so freaking happy.
<Raspberry> I didn't have problems with beta 3 although it's a marked as a bug in ff3b3
<Raspberry> bug #194486
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194486 in firefox-3.0 "printing in Firefox 3 Beta 3 is broken" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194486
<ReL1K> hows the intel gm965 support in hardy?
 * IdleOne will be running ubuntu again soon :)
<chrisork> hey there. i think i broke my apt. :( can someone please send me a working sources.list?
<finfin82> dcc?
<finfin82> accept my offer
<DanaG> Woah, one of my bootchart images is 23800x9213 pixels.
<DanaG> What the heck?
<DanaG> And it says it took 15 minutes to boot that time.
<flipstar> not a little over-the-top ?
<DanaG> (60 gigabytes) / (42 (megabytes per second)) = 24.3809524 minutes
<DanaG> er, 43GB, actually.
<DanaG> (43 gigabytes) / (42 (megabytes per second)) = 17.4730159 minutes
<Ienorand> Anybody else know anything about broken (wired) network?
<Milo_Minderbinde> hello
<Ienorand> hey
<Milo_Minderbinde> Can anyone tell me, how i'm getting this fail during working on the ubuntu 7.10 ?
<Milo_Minderbinde> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/6b6b1e458df96e80.html
<Milo_Minderbinde> i'm working without problems ... then suddenly this screen is comeing
<Milo_Minderbinde> and then system is returning to the point in starting system, when i have to log in
<Raspberry> Milo_Minderbinde: ask 7.10 questions in #ubuntu
<Ienorand> ...May be hibernation because of low power
<Milo_Minderbinde> ok, thank you, i'll visit that channel
<Ienorand> But seriously, what steps do I take to troubleshoot non-working networking?
<Raspberry> look at dmesg
<Raspberry> does it ever work?
<Ienorand> nope
<Ienorand> at least not the wired
<Raspberry> you're running hardy?
<Ienorand> yes
<Raspberry> which alpha?
<Raspberry> which kernel?
<Raspberry> what model / mfg of wired network card?
<Ienorand> update 2-3 days ago broke it, aplha 6, kernel 12
<Ienorand> hang on for network model...
<Raspberry> you installed alpha6 or you've upgraded to alpha 6?
<Ienorand> That was from alpha6 livecd, and alpha6 has been working for a while I think, but now no network, and no updates...
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash-completion/+bug/194860
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194860 in bash-completion "Hardy regressions [bash-completion]" [Low,Fix released]
<DanaG> hah, touch file\ 1, then touch file\ 2, then ls fi<tab>
<DanaG> you get file\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<Raspberry> wow
<Raspberry> ouch
<Raspberry> Ienorand: so you installed from the alpha 6 live CD? or what  Alpha 6 is only a week old or less
<Raspberry> again... what is the MODEL AND MANUFACTURER of your network card and are you running Hardy on a laptop or desktop machine?
<Ienorand> yes, installed from alpha6 livecd, worked for a while, and after recent updates networking stopped.
<Ienorand> network card is realtek...
<Raspberry> ok... there are 100s of models, which one?
<Ienorand> RTL9139 "Family fast ethernet NIC"
 * DanaG predicts that one of the most frequently asked questions in Hardy will be:
<DanaG> Why the $EXPLETIVE does tab-completion not work anymore?
<Raspberry> they took tab completion out of bash?
<DanaG> (the answer: somebody separated tab-competion into a separate package.)
<Ienorand> oh no that should be RTL8139 with an 8
<DanaG> !info bash-completion
<Raspberry> DanaG: it's still working for me right now :)
<ubotu> bash-completion (source: bash-completion): programmable completion for the bash shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060301-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 120 kB, installed size 464 kB
<Raspberry> I can't believe they'd separate it out
<Raspberry> some of the stuff that they're doing in Hardy doesn't make any sense
<flipstar> 194860 was fixed today
<flipstar> along with few others
<Raspberry> like the SCIM stuff... I'm only writing in one language ... why give me three by default and then change my keyboard mappings seemingly at random while I'm in the middle of typing in an application just because I happen to still be holding shift when pressing SPACEBAR to split two words
<Raspberry> yeah, I know the SCIM stuff is getting pulled from final release, but man, was that annoying
<Ienorand> Isn't that suposed to be changed for final though?
<Ienorand> ah...
<Raspberry> it's changed now
<skeetbadger> quick question: my hardy broke in virtualbox and i cant be arsed to repair, waiting for a working iso instead for a fresh install. is the current daily working ?
<Raspberry> Ienorand: type this in a terminal window... what are the results...
<Raspberry> Ienorand: lspci | grep -i eth
<chrisork> i've got a problem with apt/synaptiv/dpkg: i dont get any updates anymore (for at least 30 hours now). sources.list is ok (original + medibuntu servers). 'sudo apt-get update' downloaded 11megs recently - but apt says nothings going to be updated.
<Ienorand> ah, in that case I'll have to boot into ubuntu then...
<chrisork> something i can do?
<Raspberry> Ienorand: wait
<Ienorand> Okays
<Raspberry> Ienorand: look at this bug #35683  -- yeah, it's old, but the last comments are from February apparently this is happening again
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 35683 in linux "Realtek 8139 ethernet card defect (acpi related)" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/35683
<Raspberry> and there have been acpi changes in the last few days
<Raspberry> Ienorand: here's another comment "It looks like the range that gets reported in the error during the loading of 8139too in your dmesg output is one of the ranges that was allocated to pnp earlier in your dmesg output, and the error is similar. The responder there suggests trying the boot flags: noisapnp pnpacpi=off pnpbios=off but note that the reporter claims that this didn't work for him. Still, you might want to try those."
<Raspberry> Ienorand: that's from this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=607953&page=2
<Raspberry> Ienorand: apparently the more I read -- people are being pointed here to fix the realtek issue... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448&highlight=RTL8139
<Raspberry> try that and see if that fixes it
<Ienorand> Ok, at least something that speaks of the problem, haven't found anything myself
<DanaG> How do I re-enable SCIM by default?  I happen to like it, once you unbind the stupid defaults.
<Raspberry> Ienorand: they're specifically noting that it has to do (or can be caused by) dual booting between Windows and Ubuntu on the same machine
<Raspberry> DanaG: say it ain't so
<DanaG> I do like SCIM.
<DanaG> It lets you do nifty stuff like this:
<DanaG> R∠Θ
<Raspberry> DanaG: after you install the scim packages... is it located in the Services option under System -> Administration menu item
<Raspberry> yeah, I don't need to do that
<Ienorand> Right... off into ubuntu then...
<DanaG> I don't see SCIM in Services.
<Raspberry> DanaG: not sure then
<DanaG> DVD±R/RW
<DanaG> see, handy.
<HardyOne> woooooooooooohooooooooooooooo hardy racks !
<HardyOne> rocks also lol
<savvas> could be racks, could be :)
<HardyOne> yeah could be
<HardyOne> now all I need is to figure out how to disable this mouse pad and use usb mouse
<chrisork> i dont get any updates anymore (for at least 30 hours now). sources.list is ok (original + medibuntu servers). 'sudo apt-get update' downloaded 11megs recently - but apt says nothings going to be updated.
<flipstar> try sudo apt-get upgrade
<chrisork> erm. did that. nothing.
<flipstar> maybe there are no updates for you..?
<flipstar> its freeze before beta..
<chrisork> oh. maybe thats a solution. :-[
<flipstar> not a solution..but a possible reason :)
<DBO> my alsasound init script does not work, can any give advice?
<KEBA> hello, what packages ive to install for awn? i ionly found tuts how to make it in gusty(with gusty sources...)
<HardyOne> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<HardyOne> KEBA: I think you can try building it yourself using the gutsy debs
<savvas> KEBA: sudo apt-get install awn-manager
<savvas> ah.. gutsy?
<savvas> no idea
<HardyOne> KEBA: see if the awn site has hardy debs you can try
<flipstar> it exists in hardy!
<flipstar> !info  awn-manager hardy
<ubotu> awn-manager (source: avant-window-navigator): A manager for the preferences of avant-window-navigator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 27 kB, installed size 320 kB
<HardyOne> there ya go
<KEBA> HardyOne: oh there i havnet lookd, im an idor, thx
<KEBA> savvas: ill try it
<savvas> i know it exists in hardy
<savvas> didn't he want it for gutsy?
<savvas> :p
<HardyOne> not sure
 * HardyOne is dazed and confused
<flipstar> guess not - doesnt make sense
<savvas> KEBA: you have hardy or gutsy?
<KEBA> other question: when will getdeb.net have hardy files, when the first one uppload or when hardy final is relases
<KEBA> savvas: i think in #ubuntu+1 have everyone hardy, yes
<HardyOne> packages.ubuntu.net has hardy files I believe
<flipstar> yep
<HardyOne> or .com
<DBO> ok, i got the init script to work (a bit hacky) but does anyone know why also dies on suspend/resume?
<savvas> KEBA: yes, but from what you said i couldn't make sense, we have some 'gutsyers' running around :)
<KEBA> oh they are a litte bit freaky, i mean its easier to find #ubuntu or #ubuntu-their-state than #ubuntu+1
<savvas> i know hehe
<fromport> anyone succeeded in using xen on hardy ?
<KEBA> fromport: xen under gusty is hard enaugh:P
<savvas> fromport: sudo apt-get install linux-xen linux-restricted-modules-xen ?
<fromport> :-) true. I like the idea of LTS on hardy.
<savvas> never tried it though
<KEBA> hmm im to silly to find the hp of awn, or have they "only" a sourceforge page?
<fromport> savvas: that part works flawless, after reboot xend is running etc. i can do things like xm info and xm list etc
<savvas> so you managed to get it working :p
<fromport> than i make a guest (xen-create-image) and that finishes without errors.
<fromport> but then when i try and start a guest , the domU can't find it's "harddrive" and barfs and gets thrown in a busybox.
<macogw> any breakage in today's updates?
<flipstar> beta freeze has begun
<Black_Magic> Could my Wireless problem have something to do with loopback?
<Black_Magic> well my ::1 Ip in Network-Admin shows ip4-localhost ip6-loopback
<KEBA> hmm i havnt found awn.. can you send me a link, please
<flipstar> apt-get install awn-manager didnt worked ?
<savvas> this is weird.. i can't boot freebsd in vbox
<KEBA> yes and no, it works it looks great, but i cant choose other launches, i need the desk switcher
<flipstar> vbox >>#vbox
<flipstar> vbox >> #vbox
<savvas> on my way
<KEBA> hmm other question, iv nobody can help: i cant open links with fiefox-2(if i click on a link in pidgin)
<flipstar> you have to set this in pidgin itself
<flipstar> anyone ever get audacious 1.5.0 working ?
<IdleOne> hehe cool I have wobbly windows
<flipstar> congratz
<IdleOne> oh oh I interupted an update and now I seem to have issues
<IdleOne> this is what I got /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another ...
<IdleOne> process i believe is th last word
<flipstar> !apt-fix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<IdleOne> how do I unlock it
<IdleOne> ty
<IdleOne> yup that helped thank you flipstar
<IdleOne> should I keep the local version of smb.conf or use the new one?
<IdleOne> kept local version hopefully that was right choice
<flipstar> of you made changes keep the old
<flipstar> of=if
<IdleOne> I didnt make any changes but it must be different from new
<flipstar> probably with some frontend
<manchicken> Anybody know if the gvfs thing is fixed yet?
<HardyOne> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Caesar> Is there any chance we can get cryptsetup 1.6 into Hardy?
<Caesar> Sorry. 1.0.6
<jimmygoon> what is that?
<Caesar> It's the package that provides disk encryption
<jimmygoon> lvm does full drive encryption - you have to use the live disc though
<Caesar> We need a feature that was added in 1.0.6
<Caesar> Hardy is currently at 1.0.5
<fromport> caesar: contact the author the package.. he'll probably can tell you ;-)
<Caesar> fromport: it's coredev maintained
<johanbr> Hmm. Does anyone have a guess why my panel keeps crashing and spewing "(gnome-panel:29717): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -15 and height 24" in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<flipstar> have a nice day.. im out
<pen> hi
<Ayabara> how can I prevent rhythmbox from launching automatically when I insert an audio-cd?
<lamalex> anyone know if they've fixed the java plugin bug yet?
<macogw> jimmygoon: what? the alternate is the one that does lvm.  the live cd doesnt do lvm at all
<pen> Ayabara: try preferred application
<pen> lamalex: what bug?
<Ayabara> pen, didn't help. I set sound-juicer, but rhythmbox still launches.
<lamalex> pen: it would install but firefox wouldn't recognize it
<pen> lamalex: you need some ln hack
<lamalex> yeah, did they fix that
<pen> Ayabara: I'm not sure about this, but maybe you can disable that in the settings?
<pen> lamalex: I managed to install sun java to my FF3
<Ayabara> pen, can't find it. since I use amarok I could just remove rhythmbox :-)
<lamalex> pen: recently?
<pen> lamalex: yea
<pen> lamalex: just a few days ago
<lamalex> pen: ok then maybe they did, I could have checked on launchpad but uh.. lazy :P
<pen> lamalex: :) I will give you the page later if I have time :P
<pen> Ayabara: then why don't you remove it?
<Ayabara> pen, guess I will, but I was looking for a more elegant solution. thanks for the tip
<jimmygoon> macogw, thats what I meant... whoops
<pen> Ayabara: youre welcome :)
<DBO> Anyone experience alsa failing after suspend/resume?
<fromport> DBO: my guess is that they 're not done yet with tweaking of the kernel...
<pen> DBO: that happens to me all the time
<pen> DBO: but I have no solution to that yet
<DBO> pen, does it happen every time?
<DBO> because mine does
<DBO> fromport, we are entering beta freeze... Im not sure many more changes are going in
<pen> DBO: yea, and the wireless and network doesn't work either
<DBO> pen, what wireless card do you have?
<pen> DBO: intel
<pen> DBO: it's a long name
<pen> DBO: :p
<DBO> pen, iwl3945 driver?
<pen> DBO: yea
<pen> DBO: that's it
<DBO> pen, adding it to my /etc/default/acpi-support whitelist fixed it here
<pen> DBO: well, Maybe, but ipw3945 it's probably the one I'm using
<DBO> ipw3945 does not come with hardy afaik
<pen> DBO: oh
<pen> DBO: I see
<jimmygoon> bug fixes!! are still needed :(
<pen> DBO: thx for the tip
<DBO> pen, =)
<IdleOne> Seveas, do I need to logout and back in for compiz changes to take effect?
<DBO> IdleOne, no
<IdleOne> hmmm because I dont see no cube
<Seveas> DBO!
<Seveas> Haven't seen you in fricken ages
<DBO> Seveas my lover!
<DBO> I know!
<DBO> fix my alsa!
<Seveas> kiss my butt!
<IdleOne> hahaha
<Amaranth> whoa it's DBO
<DBO> on it baby!
<Amaranth> !amaranth | DBO
<ubotu> DBO: Stabbity stab
<Amaranth> :p
<DBO> wow
<DBO> you're the new hobsee eh?
<Amaranth> hehe
<Seveas> err, I think we can fit four hobbsees in one Amaranth
<Amaranth> i dunno, she is kind of tall, isn't she?
<DBO> so when can I find crimsun?
<Amaranth> i don't remember, everyone looks short to me :P
<Seveas> DBO, next to maroon
<DBO> not that I am saying crimsun's name to ping him or anything
<DBO> so how has life been Seveas?
<Seveas> hell
<KEBA> under nautilus does fonts:/// not funk! its a meta-dir for all fonts, is this a big?
<KEBA> *bug
<Seveas> KEBA, yes, it's known not to work in hardy
<DBO> or gnome for that matter
<Seveas> DBO, my job has been killing almost all my ubuntu contributions
<DBO> why?
<Seveas> told my boss today that that has to end. I want more colleagues
<DBO> Seveas, you need to learn to kill your boss and take his money
<Seveas> DBO, neh, boss is useful, he takes care of crap
<KEBA> Seveas: does so work on it?
<lamalex> pen_: do you know what the ln was?
<pen_> !ln
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<lamalex> pen_: I mean the ln hack for java
<lamalex> :P I know what ln is
<pen_> lamalex: ok, I will show you the page in a sec
<lamalex> haha I hope that everyone running hardy knows ln
<pen_> lol
<unenough> hi, are there plans for ubuntu to support an optimized parallel boot? ("make" boot)
<lamalex> pen_: I got it
<pen__> got it?
<pen__> I sent you the link
<lamalex> pen_: yeah
<lamalex> pen_: oh, no. I didn't get that
<lamalex> pen_: but I found it myself
<pen__> oh
<pen__> great
<pen__> :)
<lamalex> thanks
<jin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jin> how do you upgrade from 7.10 to the beta release?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sudo update-manager -d
<jin> command not  found
<jin> oh, worked
<DanaG> Ugh, "transmission" upnp doesn't work.
<DanaG> "Transmission" torrent client sucks -- its UPnP implementation does not work.
<DanaG> How do I fix it, without going to Azureus?
<TheInfinity> writing bug report?
<ogre> what is command to upgrade to hardy? thatnks in advance :)
<ogre> nevermind got it :)
<protonchris> ogre: let me know how the upgrade goes.  I was planning on doing the same in the near future :)
<ogre> protonchris:  i upgraded last night but ditched windows and decided on a fresh install. it was working great for me
<protonchris> ogre: good to hear
<ogre> upgrade again in process. i couldnt bring myself to have windows on this box
<ogre> dual boot or not
<ethana2> we need a 'cannibalize windows' script
<ethana2> to take all the artwork and useful .dll files
<ethana2> and rip them over to an ubuntu install
<ethana2> "Ok, so once you have ubuntu installed, click the NOM button on the deskto-- yup, ok, now wait 30 minutes."
<ogre> and better dev in wine
<ethana2> codecs and all
<ethana2> well WINE would get most of it
<ethana2> all the .dll's that it can handle properly
<Warbo> Hi, apt-get and aptitude aren't installing packages for me all of a sudden, they download but then they just stop outputting. Anyone know what's up?
<ader11> Transmission is very, very slow compared to azureus on the same computer, at the same time, with the same torrents. Does anybody else have this problem or does anybody else know if there is a solution?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ader11, dont use it then ;P
<AmyRose> So... when is Hardy going to be pushed back to June? :D
<eklof> AmyRose: hopefully... never.
<Warbo> AmyRose: Well SPARC's already gone :P
<ader11> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I'm not using it anymore, I'm just wondering if anyone else has the problem or knows a soulution :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's y pulse audio is a bad idea
<ethana2> !info git
<ethana2> meh
<ethana2> PA is great
<jpatrick> !info git-core | ethana2
<ethana2> oh, thanks
<ethana2> ....uh......
<ethana2> i think it's dead
<ubotu> git (source: git): GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-12 (hardy), package size 259 kB, installed size 992 kB
<ubotu> ethana2: git-core (source: git-core): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.4.3-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 3007 kB, installed size 6496 kB
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !botsnake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsnake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> !life
<ubotu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ethana2> heh, nice!
<ubuntutnubu> hallo ppl i am trying to understand why i cant "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" on my brand new hardy
<ubuntutnubu> i can just set keyboard options
<ubuntutnubu> and thatz all
<ubuntutnubu> no monitor, resolution debconf pages
<ubuntutnubu> it saves and everything seems to be fine.. but it has always been different before... am i missing some package?
<AmyRose> Warbo: Good thing I don't have SPARC, then. :D
<ethana2> SPARC is superior
<ethana2> and Open
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i wanna buy a sparc lap from sun
<ethana2> sparcbook?
<AmyRose> Well, why do they call it Slowlaris then?
<ethana2> I want to by a sparc laptop from canonical.
<ethana2> they need to start selling hardware
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ethana2, they have those stuff before
<ethana2> TuTUXG: ..what?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sun
<Warbo> ethana2, no they don't. Just given a -1 to a similar idea on Brainstorm :P
<crimsun> erg.  I broke PA.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> not canonical
<calc> does anyone still make sparc laptops?
<calc> some *pad company used to iirc but that was many years ago
<Warbo> heard on LugRadio that they're completely terrible
<calc> ah tadpole
<calc> http://www.tadpole.com/products/notebooks.asp
<calc> tad... pad... whats the difference ;-)
<nrp> wow, thats nuts.  i wonder what kind of battery life that thing gets :p
<calc> laptop that weighs 20lbs
<calc> "Mobile server consolidation - the 20 lbs Bullfrog replaces a typical 450 lbs server box (with power backup modules) with no loss in performance or connectivity"
<calc> thats the marketing angle ;-)
<nrp> heh the other two look almost normal sized
<calc> it weighs less than a whole rack, so its cool ;-)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> http://www.sun.com/desktop/workstation/ultra3/
<nrp> though, i suppose its the only way to have 16gb of ram in a notebook :p
<calc> hp already makes an 8GB laptop
<calc> 16GB probably isn't too far away
<calc> but that would take 8 dimm slots, since afaik 4gb dimms are very rare (maybe non-existant for sodimms)
<Warbo> calc: But of course it'll come with Vista SP1 which only uses 3 of if :P
<Warbo> *it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Warbo, good joke
<calc> Warbo: thats just vista 32bit with PXE off
<calc> er not pxe
<calc> pae
 * calc got his acronyms confused
<Warbo> anyone know why aptitude and apt-get aren't installing packages, only downloading them? Or am I forced to dpkg -i from now on? :(
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Warbo, how about synaptic
<nrp> Warbo: did you try apt-get -f install
<Warbo> nrp: It downloads the packages then just stops outputting, doesn't seem to start dpkg
<Warbo> [Hardy]TuTUXG, I'll try once dpkg has finished
 * enyc wonders where the rigth places to look for info / current problems are... i would actually like to simply know for my planning purposes approximately when to expect a beta release
<Black_Magic__> I fixed my internet problem it was simple but
 * Black_Magic__ Somtimes the simplest thing is the hardest to figure out
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sony/ibm should release a cell laptop
<ethana2> YES
<ethana2> cell laptop, absolutely
<Warbo> Ah, I see the problem. I'm trying etckeeper which stores /etc in git, and it's asking me questions which weren't coming up through aptitude
<Black_Magic> cell labtop..
<ronandi> uh
<ethana2> ha¡
<ronandi> I need help with a chan admin, I cant send msgs in #ubuntu
<ethana2> oh
<ronandi> and I wasnts in the channel for several hours
<ethana2> is there an #ubuntu-admin?
<IdleOne> ompiz fusion ubuntu
<IdleOne> errrr
<Dr_willis> ronandi,  did you have away messages set to on?
<Dr_willis> possibially you got a gagg ban - if you were spamming 'away' type messages
<ronandi> hmm
<ronandi> perhaps
<ronandi> lemmie check
<ronandi> yeah that could be it
<ronandi> how long does the ban last/
<unbanRONANDI> ?
<RainCT> enyc: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<RainCT> ethana2: there's #ubuntu-ops (iirc)
<RainCT> enyc: beta should be available around the 20th March
<ethana2> RainCT: i was just responding to the other guy..
<enyc> RainCT: thankyou!!!!
<enyc> RainCT: i get idea beta release often ok if dont then keep doing uphates.. just ignore them and install pkgs instead... for stuff that want to test/use... then re-install system with release....
<IdleOne> what package do i need to install to manage / setup wifi?
<clusty> was just curious what are the 3 ACPI sensors i am getting for the my core 2 duo
<clusty> IdleOne, gnome?
<IdleOne> yes
<clusty> it works out fo the box
<clusty> not very well...
<IdleOne> clusty, I cant seem to setup my wifi
<clusty> NetworkManager is the process
<IdleOne> is there a GUI ?
<clusty> this is the gui
<IdleOne> hmmm
<clusty> put everything in roanming mode
<clusty> plug out wired network
<clusty> turn on wireless
<clusty> and it should show wireless networks in rage
<IdleOne> how do I turn on the wirless?
<clusty> range*
<clusty> laptop?
<IdleOne> yes
<clusty> what care you have?
<clusty> card*
<clusty> intel/broadcom/atheros?
<IdleOne> Atheros AR242x
<clusty> have the right module?
<IdleOne> beats me
<clusty> think its not supported by default in the kernel
<clusty> madwifi drivers i think is your way
<clusty> .....just heard
<clusty> never had a atheros
<IdleOne> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<clusty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/201180
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201180 in linux "[hardy] kernel 2.6.24-12 breaks wireless (atheros)" [Undecided,New]
<clusty> some dude reported a bug
<IdleOne> you know I have not tried kde
<clusty> http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=4492814
<clusty> check if module is there
<clusty> thing is supposed to blink at least
<clusty> scanning
<clusty> thats kernel stuff
<clusty> then check if it behaves right
<clusty> lsmod |grep ath
<IdleOne> I dont know how to check for module
<clusty> just gave you
<clusty> lsmod
<IdleOne> yeah saw that
<clusty> lsmod=list modules
<clusty> ...loaded ones
<IdleOne> there are 3
<clusty> have them?
<IdleOne> ath_pci wlan and ath_hal
<clusty> what does ifconfig say?
<IdleOne> ath_pifconfig
<clusty> have eth0/ath0/wifi0
<IdleOne> lmao
<clusty> ?
<IdleOne> to many pc's in front of me
<IdleOne> says eth0
<IdleOne> but it is plugged in wired now
<clusty> do iwconfig
<IdleOne> no wireless extensions
<IdleOne> lo and eth0
<clusty> do a dmesg|grep ath
<clusty> do you get unknown symbols?
<IdleOne> unknown symbols?
<IdleOne> ummm no
<clusty> any responses?
<clusty> one suggestion: you are in way over your league :D
<IdleOne> gimme a sec
<clusty> hardy is not for people that can't troubleshoot
<HardyOne> ok Im here
 * HardyOne is IdleOne 
<clusty> dmesg|grep ath
<HardyOne> [   30.488138] ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
<HardyOne> [   30.547466] ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
<HardyOne> [   30.812973] ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.3.3)
<clusty> hmm
<HardyOne> hmmm that is good bad indiffrent?
<clusty> looks good
<HardyOne> :)
<clusty> strange though...
<clusty> kernel saw it
<clusty> modules loaded
<clusty> but interface is not there
<clusty> normally you get an when device pops up
<HardyOne> is there a way of restarting the interface or scanning for it?
<HardyOne> knudging it!
<clusty> its there
<clusty> :D
<clusty> kernel seems to have done its job
<clusty> think its over my competences....
<clusty> hang around more and some guys will ask
<clusty> i mean answer
<clusty> damn
<clusty> 1AM here
<clusty> :)
<HardyOne> ok thanks clusty
 * clusty 's brain feels mushy
<clusty> gnite
<HardyOne> nite
<hmuller> any klibc heroes present?
<Black_Magic> Anyone else get: ** (nautilus:8197): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported When running nautilus from terminal?
<Black_Magic> i dont have any other monitors attached to computer..
<hmuller> Black_Magic: I'm not getting any errors, and am using the daily-live amd64 desktop
<Black_Magic> Im x32
<lime4x4> anyone got a wireless card that uses a broadcom chip set to work with the bcm43 drivers?
<Ienorand> Test...
<AmyRose> !test | Ienorand
<ubotu> Ienorand: Failed.
<Ienorand> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<DanaG> !test > ubotu
<vox> anyone know why mousekeys would be turning itself on every 2-3 days?
<bmk789> who broke virtualbox?
<lime4x4> virtualbox is working fine here on hardy 64
<bmk789> it didnt want to upgrade correctly
<bmk789> had to remove the modules packages then install
<lime4x4> don't know what to tell ya
<bmk789> its good now
<burner> anyone know if the new rhythmbox made it before beta freeze?
<DanaG> Odd.. when I hotplugged my Audigy, pulseaudio didn't move my "QuodLibet" media player's stream back to it, even though that's where I put the stream last time I used the device.
<nemo> hm. why would my laptop be ripping a CD 3 times faster than my ubuntu desktop?
<nemo> given the desktop is newer and has fewer power constraints
<nemo> laptop is gentoo
<nemo> drives appear roughly comparable. 48x or whatever
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-18
<spide1> quick question: does anyone know if the support for the broadcom 43xx wireless card is any better in 8.04?
<unbanRONANDI> anyone know how long bans taking away ur right to talk last in #ubuntu?
<DanaG> Heh, gnome-system-monitor's sorting leaves a lot to be desired.
<DanaG> It thinks 20 MB > 1.2 GB; apparently it ignores units.
<aaron__> i am having a lot of trouble with wireless on hardy.  Is anyone else?
<Ienorand> I'm having a lot of trouble with _wired_ network at the moment.
<KalEl> ohh
<aaron__> I think that the problems probably came with the recent updates
<DanaG> NetworkManager sucks at roaming between different APs of the same SSID.
<DanaG> Oh heck, it sucks at roaming, period.
<KalEl> oh no i recently updated
<aaron__> What is weird is that I set the hex password for my ssid, and it says that the reception is at 100%
<spide1> I really like using wicd, but the wireless drivers have been my issue
<DanaG> Try using your laptop while riding a bus, and you'll see that it stops updating the list of networks after a while.
<Ienorand> Yea, I've heard there were some changes in acpi recently, which may cause trouble...
<DanaG> For example, I'll pass an area with 20 networks, then go into an area with zero, and it'll still show the 20.
<spide1> yeah
<DanaG> Then I'll go into another area with 15 or so, and it'll show none at all.
<spide1> what if you refresh the list, does it update correctly?
<DanaG> There is no manual refresh.
<Ienorand> At the moment I can't get connection at all, and thus cannot do updates...
<AirBender> DanaG: I think that's not only Networkmanager, I's more likely the scanning process itself, wich is part of the wireless driver I think
<DanaG> I end up having to killall NetworkManager (what the heck kind of person names their thing in caps?)
<DanaG> Often I'll start NetworkManager again and it'll work again.
<DanaG> Sometimes, though, the card will have mysteriously broken -- and then, if I try to modprobe -r iwl3945, modprobe will hang and eat 100% of one of my CPU cores, and be completely unkillable.
<spide1> what if you do a "iwlist scanning"
<DanaG> I'm not having the issue right now, but it'll sometimes work and sometimes not work.
<DanaG> Easy way to run into the issues: use suspend, and then move elsewhere.  Oh, or ride a bus with your laptop and repeatedly open and close the applet's menu.
<DanaG> (the point of using a bus is that you aren't driving it.)
<KalEl> yes
<theunixgeek> Does Hardy have a new usplash? :S
<DanaG> Not currently.
<AirBender> I think that's the scanning algorithm... It seems like the scanning algorithm has some kind of memory that acts like a dumping effect...
<theunixgeek> I just upgraded to Alpha 6 and now the usplash is like the live cd one, where the progerss bar bobs back and forth
<DanaG> Oh, I guess that part is new; the theme just hasn't changed.
<theunixgeek> ok
<Ienorand> it does in the beginning at least
<theunixgeek> Ienorand: does that mean after first boot it stops that?
<theunixgeek> Ienorand: or just after a while?
<Ienorand> is that like the "detecting hardware stage" or something?
<DanaG> It "throbs" until root is mounted.
<theunixgeek> ok
<DanaG> I think that's it.
<theunixgeek> DanaG: does it take too long for root to mount?
<Ienorand> Nah, at least for me it does at every boot
<theunixgeek> Ienorand: ok, for how long? because it's taking quite a while.
<Ienorand> for me... maybe ~10 seconds
<theunixgeek> yay it's going!
<theunixgeek> ....
<theunixgeek> something about BusyBox appeared
<Ienorand> at least not more than 20.
<theunixgeek> it's doing suff
<theunixgeek> Ienorand: well, it's my first boot with Hardy :)
<Ienorand> Oh, pray !
<DanaG> Argh, quodlibet is buggy.
<theunixgeek> hmm... it keeps repeating something about Emask status DRDY
<DanaG> It's stopped showing any contents of any folders.
<KalEl> for me it searches for a non-existent /dev/rtc during boot, which keeps it busy for a couple of seconds
<theunixgeek> I'm gonna force shutdown
<theunixgeek> reboot
<DanaG> Argh, had to restart quodlibet.
<Ienorand> Raise the elephants...
<theunixgeek> hmm.... upgrading to hardy broke my install I think
<DanaG> Well, try an old kernel.
<Ienorand> theunixgeek: If it doesn't completely halt for a minute or so, don't restart yet...
<theunixgeek> Ienorand: oh
<theunixgeek> woops
<theunixgeek> Ienorand: already did
<theunixgeek> loong time ago
<Ienorand> yea...
<Ienorand> At some points I get a bit of errors but the whole thing turns out okay in the end...
<KalEl> ok i'm going to restart now after a long update... hope the computer reboots right... otherwise... goodbye cruel world!
<Ienorand> Although i haven't seen the errors you're desscribing...
<theunixgeek> Ienorand: it keeps bleating [NUMBER] ata2.00:status:{DRDY}
<DanaG> [NUMBER] is a timestamp.
<Ienorand> As I said, I have no good clue about the actual errors, but I just know that it might work if one leaves it for a while to run through all the errors.
<KalEl> it... worked! :)
<theunixgeek> DanaG: like [416.659279] ?
<theunixgeek> KalEl: not for me :(
<DanaG> So when you google for the error, leave out the timestamp.  Yes.
<Ienorand> but then again, it might just be broken....
<DanaG> Hmm, what kernel?
<theunixgeek> How do I fix this? :(
<theunixgeek> DanaG: whichever one Hardy has
<DanaG> Linux GLaDOS 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DanaG> Try booting the old .22-14-generic one.
<theunixgeek> ok
<theunixgeek> it reboot
<theunixgeek> *rebooted
<theunixgeek> i went into recovery mode
<spide1> I wouldn't use 2.6.24-12
<spide1> sound stopped working for me with that one, still using 24-11
<DanaG> sound in -12 has been fixed, actually.
<theunixgeek> How can I get my resolution up to 1280 x 1024? It's not available in either Screen Resolution nor Screens and Graphics
<Ienorand> Think you have to set another default screen
<theunixgeek> Ienorand: how?
<Ienorand> In administration -screens and graphics, or something like that
<theunixgeek> Ienorand: not there
<Ienorand> You weren't able to set a different screen there?
<theunixgeek>  no
<Ienorand> um... there should be some screen selection in the admin menu I think, might be just in preferences...
<theunixgeek> hmm... I'll try installing nvidia-settings
<theunixgeek> I hate how GTK tries to oop C...
<theunixgeek> doesn't work
<theunixgeek> should just use D or C++
<theunixgeek> or C#
<theunixgeek> I know they exist
<theunixgeek> but by default
<Ienorand> and you could probably edit xorg.conf manually somehow, but I am not the one to tell you how...
<RAOF> theunixgeek: On the other hand, interop with !C is really, really hard.
<theunixgeek> interop?
<RAOF> As in "I'd like to write some python bindings".
<theunixgeek> ok
<RAOF> Replace python with $LANGUAGE_OF_CHOICE
<theunixgeek> I love the new login screen
<theunixgeek> I'm surprised how early the artwork came in!
<theunixgeek> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts the x server, right?
<RAOF> Yup
<theunixgeek> RAOF: I installed nvidia-settings and it told me to run nvidia-xconfig and restart the x server and it still says I didn't do that.
<RAOF> theunixgeek: What did running "nvidia-xconfig" say?
<RAOF> (Hint: probably something along the lines of "permission denied" :))
<theunixgeek> no
<RAOF> So what _did_ it say?
<RAOF> Pastebin is your friend.
<RAOF> !pastebin | theunixgeek
<ubotu> theunixgeek: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<theunixgeek> RAOF: it said it wrote the new xorg.conf file well and that all is fine :)
<theunixgeek> but it isn't :(
<RAOF> Wanna pastebin /etc/
<RAOF> X11/xorg.conf?
<theunixgeek> h/o
<theunixgeek> (hold on)
<theunixgeek> RAOF: http://theunixgeek.pastebin.com/m7b710662
<theunixgeek> gotta go
<theunixgeek> bye
<Ienorand> bye
<icesword> god
<icesword> is beta out
<Ienorand> not yet I think
<icesword> so when
<Ienorand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<virtuald> so every time my computer boots, according to dmesg it takes 13 seconds to initialize the console
<Ienorand> scheduled on the 20th, today be 18th
<virtuald> any thoughts on how to make that shorter?
<icesword> hmm,ok
<Black_Magic> Err...
<Black_Magic> is it good for compiz.real and compiz to be running at same time...?
<Black_Magic> i thought they where same thing...
<virtuald> granted its not a huge issue -- cept its my carputer, and I'm trying to make the boot time as small as possible
<willis_> compiz is a script hat runs the real.. i thought
<Black_Magic> i dont think its good for two compizes to be running at same time..
<willis_> I doubt if there are 2 running at the same time
<Black_Magic> i thought the official name for compiz is
<willis_> Thers a lot of toosl that do a similer thing.
<Black_Magic> compiz.real
<willis_> try  cat `which compiz` see if its a script..
<icesword> so next LTS release will be 9.10?
<Black_Magic> when is that?
<Black_Magic> also will there be a 8.10?
<Flannel> Black_Magic: yes
<Jordan_U> Anybody know where the tab completion scripts for apt-get are stored?
<Black_Magic> you where right :P Compiz Manager wrapper script
<Flannel> icesword: probably not
<Black_Magic> will it be LTS?
<Flannel> Black_Magic: No
<icesword> then?
<Black_Magic> since its Hardy just updated...?
<Black_Magic> so its like
<Black_Magic> ubuntu gusty...?
<willis_> Jordan_U,  in /etc/bash-completion or somthing liek that i recall.
<Black_Magic> Since 7.04 was Fiesty and its LTS
<Flannel> Black_Magic: Its just another release
<Flannel> Black_Magic: feisty was not LTS
<willis_> :/etc/bash_completion.d
<Black_Magic> oh
<Black_Magic> so it skipped a err...
<Black_Magic> generation
<Black_Magic> thats why Gusty was LTS
<Flannel> Gutsy isn't LTS either.
<Flannel> The only other LTS is 6.06
<Black_Magic> :/...
<Black_Magic> nice...
<virtuald> they're quite far apart
<Jordan_U> willis_, I don't see apt-get in there
<J-_> <3 Hardy
<Black_Magic> hmm my labtop company skipped me out..
<Flannel> They'll never be more than 3 years (and actually, can't realistically be more than 2.5 years) apart
<Black_Magic> they only gave my labtop 438.6MIB
<Black_Magic> same with my friends Comp he was supposed to have 1GIG
<Black_Magic> and it was 900MB
<virtuald> Black_Magic: video memory takes up the "missing" part
<Black_Magic> is there a way to replace ram sticks..
<virtuald> and various caching
<Black_Magic> Video memeory...?
<virtuald> yep
<virtuald> you're using an integrated video card
<Jordan_U> willis_, nvm, I think it's all in the single /etc/bash_completion file
<virtuald> theres no seperate RAM for those
<virtuald> it eats out of system memory
<Black_Magic> @ math calc 438.6+64
<Black_Magic> @math calc 438.6+64
<Black_Magic> lol
<virtuald> yeah, various caching options too -- video BIOS and normal BIOS too
<Black_Magic> why am i always using 84.1% Of Memeory..
<icesword> hoho,it is normal
<Black_Magic> Hmm im gunna get another 512 Stick of ram
<looksie> werd up yall
<icesword> why linux uses so much mem,you should ask #kernel
<looksie> werd up y'all
<virtuald> werd to your momma
<Jordan_U> That was surprisingly easy :)
<Milos_SD> Why I don't have Screens And Graphic in Administration menu?
<Milos_SD> :S
<Black_Magic> also is it impossible to login as root in Hardy?
<Black_Magic> because if i try and startx from root terminal in recovery mode
<looksie> werd to my momma
<virtuald> Black_Magic: logging in as root is bad
<looksie> ya'll
<Black_Magic> i get xserver errors
<virtuald> if you want to be root, then sudo su
<Black_Magic> virtuald, i know i disabled everything and the kitchen sink for root i just want to see the default hardy
<Black_Magic> themes and such
<Black_Magic> because i upgraded instead of a new install
<virtuald> create a new user then?
<Black_Magic> :/...
<virtuald> or mv -R ~/ /home/tmp
<Black_Magic> nty with the chome moving thing
<Black_Magic> *home
<virtuald> looksie: your momma
<gamergod131> Err...hello. I joined #ubuntu and they told me to come here for help.
<virtuald> you must be using hardy
<gamergod131> Well, I followed this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=658523&highlight=ipod+classic
<gamergod131> to get my ipod working, and it gave me some massive partial update
<DanaG> instead of sudo su, you can sudo -i
<Black_Magic> i know that
<gamergod131> When I rebebooted, it gave me some busybox thing
<gamergod131> They told me to f1 into grub menu, and apparently i upgraded to hardy, and it I can't get back to the gui logon screen :(
<virtuald> nice
<virtuald> sounds like you partially upgraded though
<gamergod131> and my keyboard doesn't work after I select an option in grub
<gamergod131> and I have no idea what to do
<lethalamby> can neone help me with my webcam prob.. forum didn't help much :(
<gamergod131> yeah, I was using 7.10 before
<Black_Magic> anyone get something like this
<gamergod131> so, how do I get back to the gui logon?
<Black_Magic>  (nautilus:10813): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<Black_Magic> or shounldnt i be worried about it
<looksie> virtuald: your your momma
<gamergod131> ?
<looksie> jk
<gamergod131> can anyone help me, or would it be better to turn to the forums
<virtuald> gamergod: sounds annoying. what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<virtuald> probably some error at the end
<looksie> just to clarify, you can log on as yourself, but cannot startx?
<looksie> gamergod131
<gamergod131> I can't use my keybored...
<virtuald> even better
<Black_Magic> nvm cya
<looksie> can you connect to via SSH?
<gamergod131> me?
<virtuald> yes
<looksie> yeah?
<looksie> yes
<looksie> i mean
<gamergod131> Err...no I just installed my first linux distro about a week ago, so I have no idea what you are talking about anyway
<virtuald> ah, so you don't have any data on there that you care about?
<gamergod131> Let me guess, a format
<virtuald> well thats the non-fun way of doing it
<virtuald> you could boot into the livecd you installed with
<gamergod131> all right, I'll see if i can find it
<gamergod131> give me a sec
<gamergod131> booting now
<gamergod131> which option
<gamergod131> just the first one?
<virtuald> probably. i've used linux since 2002, but only ubuntu for awhile :)
<virtuald> lil while*
<lethalamby> virtuald, can u tell me how to use my webcam on lappy
<gamergod131> Woah, say hello 800x600
<gamergod131> What the
<lethalamby> I've installed uvcvideo module of kernel
<gamergod131> there are three loading bars on my screen
<lethalamby> and I can see my image in gstreamer-properties
<gamergod131> err...
<lethalamby> but other applications are unable to find a channel
<lethalamby> for the webcam
<gamergod131> It just shows me a tan screen
<gamergod131> nvrm
<virtuald> the livecd can be slow :)
<gamergod131> Okay, I'm at the desktop
<virtuald> lethal: i've not used a webcam in linux
<lethalamby> k :(
<gamergod131> Have you tried the forums?
<lethalamby> ya
<gamergod131> Well, guess it's time to pay up then ;)
<lethalamby> and then the forum started redirecting me back to login after showing logged in.
<lethalamby> pay up
<lethalamby> ???
<gamergod131> for professional support
<virtuald> google is your friend too
<gamergod131> that works
<lethalamby> ya tried that
<lethalamby> can get input in test mode
<lethalamby> no application I could find is able to detect the device though
<gamergod131> so what should i be looking for?
<ogre> hey guys, just wanted to mention something scary. fresh ubuntu install fresh hardy upgrade. all of the sudden I was in the middle of a full root account
<virtuald> gamergod: good question. :) see, if i was in gentoo, I would chroot into the hard drive, and then run an update
<virtuald> fix things up and such
<virtuald> i would say you need to mount the drive though, remove that line from that file
<gamergod131> which file
<virtuald> the link to the forum mentioned you updated a file... /etc/apt something or other
<virtuald> /etc/apt/sources.list
<virtuald> you added a hardy repository to it
<virtuald> so it needs to be removed
<lethalamby> disconnected :(
<virtuald> the last line, it'll have hardy in it
<lethalamby> hey virtuald
<virtuald> hi
<lethalamby> whats new in 8.1 release
<lethalamby> I mean Hardy Heron
<virtuald> well, my touchscreen works better :)
<lethalamby> u have a tablet
<lethalamby> nice :)
<virtuald> no, a carputer
<gamergod131> All right, what now
<eegore> Hardy is Alpha 6 but is acting like beta 3
<virtuald> you removed the line?
<lethalamby> eegore, nice
<enigma-patrol> I have had Hardy for a few days and it has been very nice to me!
<gamergod131> yeah
<virtuald> i would open a terminal then, and do a
<lethalamby> I had a prob with reloading GRUB
<virtuald> chroot /dev/<devicename> /bin/bash
<virtuald> where <devicename> is your hard drive device file
<lethalamby> the live CD's never wanted to recognise my hd0
<lethalamby> not mine actually
<eegore> KDE 4 isa going in too
<lethalamby> ne suggestions
<lethalamby> kewl
<virtuald> gamergod: then do a
<eegore> all this on an old Toshiba believe it or not
<lethalamby> whoaaa
<virtuald> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<lethalamby> thats the power of linux for u (Y)
<virtuald> possibly a sudo apt-get upgrade
<lethalamby> that takes a long long time with my connection :(
<virtuald> then reboot and see what happens
<virtuald> unless the above commands didn't actually appear to do anything
<lethalamby> virtuald, what can be a problem when live cd not able to write MBR
<lethalamby> ???
<virtuald> lethal: do you have "Virus warning" enabled in BIOS? might cause that
<virtuald> or "MBR protection"
<lethalamby> hmm
<lethalamby> ne other possibility
<lethalamby> ??
<virtuald> tons
<virtuald> i never liked the ubuntu installers
<gamergod131> hmm
<gamergod131> chroot says i dont have permission
<lethalamby> thats not ubuntu specific
<LeerokLacerta> I love the Ubuntu installers.
<Dr_willis> You need to setup the /dev/ thing properly when you chroot.
<LeerokLacerta> Compare it to Windows.
<virtuald> sudo
<Dr_willis> othereise you cant write to the /dev/ entries.
<lethalamby> I love apt-get in linux
<lethalamby> nothing like on necessity applications :)
<lethalamby> and that too customisable
<LeerokLacerta> apt-get makes installers almost obsolete.
<LeerokLacerta> No more InstallShield.
<lethalamby> still I am now preferring source codes
<lethalamby> ya
<virtuald> when i said installers, i meant the initial install
<virtuald> apt is nice
<LeerokLacerta> apt-get build-dep
<LeerokLacerta> apt-get source -b
<LeerokLacerta> Aye, the initial install of Ubuntu is excellent compared to Windoze.
<lethalamby> virtuald, u mean booting by a live CD and then installing
<gamergod131> ughh
<virtuald> yep
<LeerokLacerta> Make it install and browse the internet in the meantime.
<lethalamby> ya
<virtuald> gamergod131: not working?
<lethalamby> and it gives no interrupts in between
<gamergod131> I caznt update since i have no internet w/ wifi rt73 drivers
<virtuald> ah
<virtuald> well... theres probably a way to do it from the livecd... not sure what that is, however
<lethalamby> virtuald,  do wat ??
<lethalamby> gamergod131, wats the prob on urs ??
<virtuald> gamergod: no hard wire available?
<lethalamby> whoa
<gamergod131> not booting right
<lethalamby> not booting right
<lethalamby> u mean grub having problems
<lethalamby> or no grub ?
<virtuald> he added a hardy repository
<gamergod131> nope, nearest outlet is over 50ft away
<virtuald> without actually upgrading
<lethalamby> and finally he suffers
<gamergod131> this will be the third time this week that I've had to format
<virtuald> haha, well.. gotta learn somehow
<lethalamby> gamergod131, u say u cannot update
<lethalamby> coz no drivers
<gamergod131> yeah
<lethalamby> how come chatting
<lethalamby> ??
<lethalamby> different pc
<lethalamby> ??
<gamergod131> using dads vista laptop
<virtuald> thats one thing i liked about gentoo... really forced you to learn how to make things work
<virtuald> way annoying though
<virtuald> lol
<lethalamby> ya
<lethalamby> u learn a lot abt making things work in linux ;)
<gamergod131> is there an idiot proof linux distro
<lethalamby> esp coz of such good worldwide tech support
<lethalamby> gamergod131, ya there is
<LeerokLacerta> Idiot proof?
<lethalamby> :)
<LeerokLacerta> Nothing is idiot proof.
<lethalamby> proofs the comp from idiots
<lethalamby> and not let them do anyhting
<lethalamby> :D
<lethalamby> biggrin
<virtuald> gamergod: ubuntu is IMHO closest to idiot proof
<virtuald> my friends gf uses it... and shes a moron
<LeerokLacerta> Get DOS.
<virtuald> YES!
<lethalamby> DOS
<HardyOne> hahahaha
<LeerokLacerta> Idiots cannot do anything.
<lethalamby> good old days
<hydrogen> no, it's just dangerous enough for idiots to hurt themselves.
<lethalamby> ha ha
<LeerokLacerta> Write protect the floppy.
<lethalamby> I had a pc that had a lock
<lethalamby> turn it off and it won;t boot
<lethalamby> 1992
<lethalamby> good old times
<lethalamby> :)
<savvas> has anyone noticed that the replace command is missing?
<LeerokLacerta> Oivey.
<LeerokLacerta> What is replace?
<lethalamby> has neone noticed that there is no op on the channel :O
<savvas> woops false alarm :P
<HardyOne> lethalamby, there never is any
<lethalamby> hmm
<savvas> lethalamby: don't try anything funny :)
<HardyOne> except if you provoke them'
<lethalamby> nice :)
<savvas> woops false alarm :P LeerokLacerta: I wanted the rename command
<savvas> bad habit of re*forgetting commands :P
<lethalamby> really bad :P
<HardyOne> brasero is not working for me
<HardyOne> :/
<retarded> what does it mean when somebody used to look down on my dick like my sister used to? and i got angry at her for that and police called me the one for sexual harassments. this concept has destroyed my life
<HardyOne> !OPS
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow or nickrud!
<lethalamby> wasn't working for me
<HardyOne> thank you
<Pici> welcome.
<lethalamby> wat was dat :O
<HardyOne> lethalamby, see what I mean
<gamergod131> idiot proff as in i can't mess it up for the 4 time thiss week
<HardyOne> that was a provocation
<lethalamby> I have never been a spammer
<lethalamby> specially banning spams on my DC hub
<lethalamby> a big one at that
<lethalamby> Pici is a user or bot ??
<HardyOne> yes
<HardyOne> lol
<HardyOne> he is a user
<Pici> lethalamby: bot I think, I saw him spew similar meaningless rants in #defocus the other day.
<Pici> lethalamby: oh.. you mean me.. hah.
<lethalamby> thanks Pici
<HardyOne> !botsnack | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Pici> HardyOne: :p
<HardyOne> :)
<lethalamby> :)
<ethana2> :)
<HardyOne> Hobbsee, is another bot you dont want to upset
<ethana2> on engadget I'm known as 'the linux zealot'
<HardyOne> evening Hobbsee
<ethana2> heh
<Hobbsee> hiya
<lethalamby> HardyOne, u using Hardy Heron release ??
<HardyOne> yes
<ethana2> i think their writers all use macs
<HardyOne> installed it today on laptop
<ethana2> HardyOne: did you see touchpad prefs?
<lethalamby> me using ubuntu ultimate 1.6 :(
<ethana2> i have a laptop that doesn't have them
<HardyOne> ethana2, have not
<ethana2> ...does that mean that touchpad..
<ethana2> doesn't support.... that kind of thing?
<ethana2> i have another, newer laptop that does
<lethalamby> hmm
<ethana2> same software, exactly
<lethalamby> HardyOne, how can I strip off ubuntu ultimate to basically ubuntu
<lethalamby> I do not want to format
<HardyOne> fresh install
<ethana2> no.
<ethana2> change repos
<lethalamby> just want to remove beryl
<ethana2> swap out your list of apt sources
<lethalamby> really frustrates me
<HardyOne> changing repos might do it
<ethana2> sudo apt-get remove beryl
<LeerokLacerta> dpkg --remove beryl
<ethana2> or that
<lethalamby> or removing modules from kernel
<LeerokLacerta> Same thing.
<lethalamby> new installer
<lethalamby> or old
<ethana2> lethalamby: i'd swap apt servers first
<ethana2> they may do most of the work for you when you update
<lethalamby> ethana2, how to update a specific application
<lethalamby> more than 400 updates available
<ethana2> lethalamby: i'd update all of them
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> yeah, i'd go ahead and do it
<ethana2> today's a good day
<lethalamby> and I do not have patience to update all with my slow speed
<ethana2> tomorrow may not be
<ethana2> ohhhh
<ethana2> i'm sorry
<ethana2> get a new disk via shipit
<ethana2> and when it asks you if you want to install the packages on it
<ethana2> say yes
<lethalamby> hmm
<lethalamby> nice Idea
<ethana2> or ask someone else to burn you one, may be faster
<lethalamby> but it takes abt 25 days
<ethana2> you may have another linux user in your neighborhood
<lethalamby> college connection
<lethalamby> same story everyone
<ethana2> i'd recommend that if so
<ethana2> ohhhh, i'm sorry
<ethana2> what city?
<ethana2> even mail is faster
<lethalamby> Gandhinagar India
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> ok, there i have no clue
<lethalamby> its india server rite ??
<ethana2> i'm in alaska
<lethalamby> u will be having speeds in MBPS
<ethana2> how fast is your connection, exactly?
<ethana2> yes
<lethalamby> here its good if I get 10kbps
<lethalamby> :(
<ethana2> .75Mbps
<ethana2> holy--
<lethalamby> ya I know
<ethana2> shipit
<ethana2> worth the wait
<lethalamby> ya
<ethana2> ...probably about the same anyway
<lethalamby> neways gtg now
<HardyOne> how do I kill brasero I have 3 pids
<ethana2> might as well not tie up your isp
<lethalamby> bye all
<ethana2> sudo killall brasero
<ethana2> bye, lethal
<HardyOne> ethana2, they are still there
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> wierd
<HardyOne> yeah'
<ethana2> i'd restart X
<HardyOne> again
<DanaG> Best speeds I've ever seen: 30 megabytes per second, on gigabit ethernet in the Cal Poly computer science lab, downloading from mirrors.kernel.org.
<HardyOne> lol
<DanaG> You haven't seen fast until you've seen 5-digit numbers of kilobytes per second.
<ethana2> I had 12Mbit from Cox for two months
<ethana2> never got to use more than like 3 though
<ethana2> still, 3Mbit solid is fast, for me
<ethana2> torrents were amazing
 * DanaG wishes Ubuntu would install the gsynaptics touchpad-preferences thingy by default
<HardyOne> hmmm brasero is messed up but not giving me any errors
<DanaG> And if you're going to use pulseaudio, INSTALL THE GUI!
<ethana2> DanaG: heh
<DanaG> Pulseaudio without GUI is nearly useless.
<ethana2> DanaG: i'm running dual seat, one mono sink for each
<DanaG> You figured that one out now?  Cool.
<ethana2> DanaG: NEVER say PA is useless without it's utils
<ethana2> yes ^_^
<DanaG> How'd you do that?
<ethana2> some fine folks on that channel
<M__> hey just upgraded to hardy from gutsy and shen it starts up on my x60 lenovo laptop about 50% of the cpu is being used by compiz and it is dang slow to use. If I do metacity --replace compiz goes away and all is good. What should I do? was working great in gutsy.
<ethana2> step by step help from a ninja
<DanaG> Aah, I have the opposite thing: one user (me), multiple audio devices.
<ethana2> I still want to combine gnome's panel and window decorator
<ethana2> i want the volume applet in each title bar
<ethana2> for that app
<ethana2> with a sink chooser
<DanaG> I want PulseAudio to remember where I last put my audio apps.
<DanaG> If the card is not present at start, then it does not remember.
<ethana2> DanaG: go on their channel and ask them about it
<ethana2> Don't start feeling resentment until they dismiss your idea as horrible
<ethana2> like the amarok folks with my variable tempo playback for classical music and rap
<rhs> hi, there's no xmms in hardy
<rhs> where did it go ?
<RAOF> It was (finally) removed from Debian, on the basis that it's been unmaintained for _years_.
<rhs> ah, thanks
<RAOF> rhs: You're probably after beep, or xmms2, or whatever.
<DanaG> Argh, I just got a random, complete, hard lockup.
<DanaG> With black screen.
<Nilbus> ?wc
<ogre>  if i wanted to see what driver my wireless card is using what do I do?I was using ipw3945 in gutsy and now when i go to driver section in "administration" it says no proprietary drivers.
<M__> hey just upgraded to hardy from gutsy and shen it starts up on my x60 lenovo laptop about 50% of the cpu is being used by compiz and it is dang slow to use. If I do metacity --replace compiz goes away and all is good. What should I do? was working great in gutsy.
<wastrel> hi
<M__> anyone?
<ethana2> M__: rub your head and pat your belly
<ethana2> M__: seriously though, I don't know how to work startup scripts
<ethana2> BUM, perhaps?
<M__> ethana2, I have been still no good... Should I just uninstall and install from source?
<ethana2> no
<ethana2> there's a file that tells ubuntu what to load when you log in
<ethana2> you need to go there and replace compiz with metacity
<ethana2> ..but i don't know what file it is
<ethana2> nor how to manipulate it
<M__> ethana2, I want compiz working not metacity!
<ethana2> you could /try/ BUM
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> ...metacity has compositing now
<ethana2> ..hmm
<ethana2> is it actually compiz that's using all that CPU?
<ethana2> what all effects do you have turned on?
<ethana2> heh
<M__> ethana2, nothing has changed except upgrading and it worked fine before
<ethana2> check to see if it's raining in your root window
<ethana2> hmm
<ethana2> yeah, i don't know
<ethana2> you may consider filing a bug
<ethana2> in fact, go ahead and do that
<ethana2> someone else can help you fine tune it and isolate the exact package
<M__> ok thx
<Javid> Anyone else notice Hardy taking ages to boot?
<Hobbsee> Javid: dist-upgraded from gutsy/
<Javid> nope, clean install
<Javid> it's taking probably 4x as long as a fresh install of Debian on the same configuration
<Hobbsee> what does bootchart show?
<Javid> what
<Javid> I don't know what that is
<Hobbsee> it's a package.  apt-cache show bootchart
<Javid> hmm
<Javid> I'll install it in a week or so when this boot finishes
<Javid> :v
<shirish> Anybody here having single soundcard?
<shirish> I'm just looking for output they get from  cat /proc/asound/cards
<Hobbsee>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<Hobbsee>                       HDA Intel at 0xdfebc000 irq 20
<shirish> Hobbsee: thanx
<shirish> Hobbsee: nice seeing u here as well
 * shirish out
<Javid> .
<Javid> 6 minutes of booting now
<Hobbsee> ouch
<Hobbsee> did you boot it without quiet and splash?
<DanaG> Argh, if I use vga=anything, my consoles are blank.
<Javid> Hobbsee, I have not altered any boot-related settings since installing it
<Javid> if I knew how to grease up the boot sequence I'd do it to my main machine :v
<Hobbsee> Javid: if you boot without quiet and splash, it should give you an idea of what it's stopping on
<jimmygoon> DanaG how random are your crashes? I get full crashes when logging out, restarting gdm, swithcing to ttys... etc...
<DanaG> I was messing around in my console and got a lockup, and then once I got some oops or panic or something on trying to modprobe -r fbcon.
<DanaG> In addition, the "don't use blacklists in initramfs for vesa" change hasn't taken effect, despite being listed in changelogs!
<DanaG> When I go to a console, I have to manually setupcon every time I chvt anywhere.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, if I do 'cacafire' while in the no-text state, I can see the background colors.
 * DanaG ponders trying uvesafb.
<mooboo1> want 10-15 times better file system performance in Ubuntu? vote up this idea on Brainstorm - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4983/
<nomasteryoda> Johnnie Cochran died
<nomasteryoda> sometime last year i think
<void^> mooboo1: i've read that linzxgazette link again (had already seen it before), where do you get "10-15 times" from? :-)
<mooboo1> :(
<mooboo1> void^, WIKIPEDIA!
<nomasteryoda> he could do the work while doing time
<mooboo1> As of 2004, synthetic benchmarks performed by Namesys show that Reiser4 is 10 to 15 times faster than its most serious competitor ext3 working on files smaller than 1 KiB. Namesys's benchmarks suggest it is typically twice the performance of ext3 for general-purpose filesystem usage patterns.
<void^> haven't been so blatantly trolled in a while :(
<mooboo1> http://www.namesys.com/benchmarks.html
<nomasteryoda> lol
<mooboo1> oh website is down :(
<RAOF> mooboo1: With the small problem of it not being in the mainline kernel, nor apparently likely to get there soon.
<mooboo1> RAOF, yeah we need to merge it in mainline
<void^> filesystem doesn't make a difference for the "typical ubuntu user" anyway
<mooboo1> void^, if it was 10-15x faster, it would :)
<void^> yes, but apart from marketing, it still wouldn't
<RAOF> Not necessarily.
<RAOF> I mean, 10-15x faster than really fast is still... really fast.
<DBO> does anyone know why scripts in /etc/acpi/resume.d are not being run at all (as far as I can tell)
<DanaG> Dangit, if I use uvesafb, then exiting the console reboots my machine!
<DanaG> What the heck?  That's just plain weird.
<Agrajag-> g'day, i've done a dist-upgrade to hardy, just wondering if there's a howto or anything on setting up pulseaudio?
<Black_Magic> Anyone have a !worksforme Java situation can they load the applet at the site www.runescape.com press already have account then choose random world see if ti asks for plugin. If so and there using Firefox Tell me what java related packages you have installed please
<Black_Magic> *it
<dashua> +OK 1boNn/RBKvW/OBTR3/kvNyE.AGZ7b0PO32q1WKiz8/5dwq8.DUgAe1x6hoS/R/Se1.7tWsO070hee1xWSfL.TdJbn0rOiKD/
<DanaG> Why are my TTYs blank when I use any framebuffer drivers?
<Hobbsee> dashua: ?
<dashua> +OK TdMqG1At.AN.fazxK1PWihz0LwQSD.r./qO0
<DanaG> z?
<DanaG> What's that mode?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: a nice one :)
<Hobbsee> DanaG: means ops can read people who are quieted
<tonyyarusso> DanaG: known bug...want the link?
<DanaG> The "Blank Consoles" one?  I've seen it.
 * DanaG wonders why the Ubuntu kernel includes uvesafb module when v86d isn't packaged.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Medium,Fix released]
<DanaG> Oddly enough, they didn't acutally remove "-Qb" in initramfs-tools!
<DanaG> It's NOT fixed.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, once I manually modprobe vesafb, then I get my consoles working only until I chvt or logout.
<DanaG> Then they go blank.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, cacafire still is visible!
<jimmygoon> does blank = crash/
<setuid> RAOF, ping
<setuid> RAOF, How did you manage to work with/work around the dm-crypt 90% performance/disk/IO hit?
<setuid> I may reformat to unencrpyted partitions because it's *IMPOSSIBLE* to function using vmware with kcryptd taking almost all of the processors
<RAOF> setuid: I have to say that I don't notice it.
<RAOF> By 90% performance hit, what do you mean?
<setuid> I mean files that normally copy at 30-40M/sec across unencrypted partitions, are 3M/sec. over the encrypted oine
<setuid> If you google 'dm-crypt performance' there are hundreds of people complaining about it
<setuid> Mostly with Debian and Ubuntu distros, unfortunately
 * RAOF doesn't actually notice it.  Maybe x86-64 FTW?
<jimmygoon> I didn't notice it when I was using it a few months back. I got tired of typing in my password though
<setuid> I have two 2.4Ghz Intel procs in here, and when I load up vmware, it takes a good 15 minutes before it's usable
<RAOF> And I get plenty of read/write performance; all the stuff I've been doing lately has been network limited by rsync's 10MB/sec limit.
<setuid> 100% processor usage, grinding the drive the whole time, system load at 7.00+
<RAOF> Right.  I don't see *anything* like that.
<setuid> Lots of people are though, so it's a real problem
<RAOF> I don't doubt it.  But your question was how *I* work with it, and I don't :)
<setuid> heh
<RAOF> And I do quite a bit of disc-io heavy stuff, like packages building, on this lappy
<setuid> I just doubled the RAM today, it didn't help at all
<jimmygoon> maybe its a HD-vendor or interface specific problem, though that makes very little sense as dmcrypt probably isn't THAT low level
<cge> Does anyone here happen to have a vfat partition and the desire to help confirm that a gedit bug has been squished?
 * jimmygoon just reformatted his jump drive to ext2 for rsync'ing ~
<setuid> I'm going to test this 2.6.25-rc5 kernel and see if that changes performance
<Black_Magic> still scared to reboot :P
<`sam`> cge, what's the bug?
<cge> `sam`: 69184
<Black_Magic>  i finnaly fixed my wireless problem after 2months..
<Black_Magic>  and it worked a couple weeks ago i upgraded to Hardy
<Black_Magic>  and then rebooted..
<Black_Magic>  and vralla back to square one..
<Black_Magic>  hopefully it stays fixed but too scared to restart..
<`sam`> cge, it's working for me, no error message, it creates the backup file
<cge> `sam`: great
<DanaG> Oh no, there's something stuck on my fące.  (it's a joke.)
<jimmygoon> oh god, libc6 updates
<ethana2> jimmygoon: ubuntu2+ is fine
<ethana2> relax
<jimmygoon> I was only slightly serious ;0
<voidmage> is anyone else having problems with bash tab completion?
<voidmage> it works for some commands but for others it doesn't
<DanaG> !info tab-completion
<DanaG> !info bash-completion
<ubotu> Package tab-completion does not exist in hardy
<ubotu> bash-completion (source: bash-completion): programmable completion for the bash shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060301-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 120 kB, installed size 464 kB
<voidmage> why did they separate that?
<Black_Magic> mmhmm can some one get me to Reboot lol im really scared that im gunna get a "go to jail DO NOT pass go Do NOT Collect 2,000,000 Dollars"
<pen> hi
<pen> I have a problem with alsa
<pen> I can't have mltiple sound sources simultaneously
<Black_Magic> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pen> even after I install alsa-oss
<voidmage> pen: tried telling your apps to use pulseaudio?
<pen> Black_Magic: please let me finish my problem plz
<pen> voidmage: how?
<Black_Magic> ok
<voidmage> app-specific.
<pen> any app, like amarok
<Black_Magic> hmm woudl you happen to have a Toshiba
<Black_Magic> ?
<pen> no
<pen> ASUS
<Black_Magic> with digital audio... oh
<Black_Magic> because i didnt have sound with ALSA
<Black_Magic> i had to use Digital instead of PCM
<pen> Well, my problem is that I can't have multiple sound sources
<pen> and usually that will result my amaork to crash
<pen> or warning saying xine lost control of the sound device I think
<pen> so it will produce no sound whatsoever
<pen> any solutions?
<siriusnova> time to install ubuntu hardy on my thinkpad
<siriusnova> lol
<siriusnova> wish me luck
<pen> I wonder why isn't alsa-oss installed on default in hardy?
<Black_Magic> siriusnova: iF you already have gusty installed just run update-manager -c -d
<siriusnova> i dont
<Black_Magic> oh ok
<Flannel> Black_Magic: you don't need the -c
<siriusnova> its running windows xp
<siriusnova> :P
<pen> someone said pulseaudio
<Black_Magic> Flannel: What does the C Do anyways...? someone told me it got the most recent upgrades..
<pen> how can I use that?
<Black_Magic> i have no idea mines worked by default when i upgraded..
<Flannel> Black_Magic: It upgrades you out of an LTS to a non LTS (like dapper -> edgy)
<Black_Magic> Flannel, Well i was using Gusty and its not an LTS
<Flannel> Black_Magic: right, the -c didn't do anything.
<Black_Magic> the last LTS was dapper i think
<Flannel> Black_Magic: that's correct.  In fact, I told you that earlier today.
<Black_Magic> How come they only do LTS once in a while...?
<Black_Magic> Dapper is old as dirt in the ubuntu timeline..
<pen> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<pen> hm
<jimmygoon> LTS = long term support... too expensive to give LTS for every version
<Black_Magic> !ESD
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<pen> how to replace it correctly?
<jimmygoon> Dapper is also very stable
<Flannel> Black_Magic: Because LTS requires a lot more resources, and inhinits the amount of change that can go into a version if it needs to be rock solid
<Black_Magic> jimmygoon: Hmm...too much money how so...?
<jimmygoon> hows the upgrade path from dapper -> hardy looking for those LTS'ers?
<Black_Magic> oh ok
<Flannel> jimmygoon: It works.  Could use some more testers, but its working.
<Black_Magic> ill be keeping hardy for about 6 Years then :P
<Flannel> Black_Magic: 3 years on the desktop.
<Black_Magic> 3 years then
<jimmygoon> Flannel, I suppose its not terribly useful to go from fresh dapper -> hardy is there? otherwise I might test it out
<Flannel> Black_Magic: in two years, you'll say the same about Hardy that you just said about DApper.
<Black_Magic> Flannel...huh...?
<Flannel> jimmygoon: it is!  Yes.  If you're feeling adventurous and needing to install fresh, yes, go dapper-> hardy
<pen> anyone?
<jimmygoon> Flannel, alright. I'll test it out on thursday when the beta disc comes out
<Flannel> Black_Magic: In two years you'll be saying "Hardy is as old as dirt in the ubuntu timeline"
<Lynoure> Black_Magic: assuming ubuntu and not kubuntu (which I think is not LTS this time)
<Black_Magic> lol no i wouldnt...
<Black_Magic> isnt dapper like 6 years old..?
<Flannel> Black_Magic: its two.
<Black_Magic> oh...
<jimmygoon> ... ubuntu isn't 6 years old
<Black_Magic> well im slow didnt know ubuntu developed so fast...
<Black_Magic> its had
<jimmygoon> well the distribution isn't... the concept/word ubuntu is...
<Black_Magic> Dapper Egy Gusty Fiesty and now hardy
<Flannel> Black_Magic: F then G
<jimmygoon> 6 month release schedule ;) 6.04  (6.10)  7.04  (7.10)   8.04   see a pattern
<jimmygoon> YEAR.MONTH
<Flannel> jimmygoon: 6.06 though
<Black_Magic> doesnt ubuntu mean "too beautiful to translate to english"....
<jimmygoon> Flannel, well, that one doesn't count, I forgot about that... that year was actually supposed to be on my birthday but they ended up delaying for LTS
<Black_Magic> lol i accedentally installed java 4 times over..
<pen> will pulseaudio fix the multiple sound bug?
<Black_Magic> now when i do java -version i get
<Black_Magic> "1.6.0_04"
<DanaG> you know, 'sudo gedit' is bad; that wiki page says 'sudo gedit'.
<DanaG> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<voidmage> is mysql-server still broken?
<voidmage> i think my system is in a weird state and i forget how to recover.
<pen> no one know how to fix this?
<Black_Magic> hmm that didnt give me the error i usualy get when using sudo nautilus!
<Black_Magic> using gksu
<ethana2> DanaG: thanks, i didn't know that
<voidmage> oh derf.
<voidmage> reinstall changed my debian-sys-maint password
<DanaG> Somebody should have ubotu trigger on anybody saying "sudo <gui app>" for a list of common GUI apps.
<DanaG> like nautilus and gedit and such.
<voidmage> what about a patch to sudo to recognize gui apps and run them with gksu?
<Flannel> voidmage: Like everything in linux, the OS assumes you know what you're doing.
<Black_Magic> lol
<Black_Magic> Err i have problems with Miro i cant watch Youtube videos in it it just shows
<voidmage> was worth a try. :P
<Black_Magic> a blackish blue screen
<Black_Magic> with the video title at the bottom
<Black_Magic> it may be all Videos i just have downloaded test Youtube ones ATM
<RAOF> Black_Magic: Does _any_ video player work?
<Black_Magic> What you mean...?
<Amaranth> Black_Magic: can you watch a regular video in totem?
<Black_Magic> for youtube videos or just any video...
<voidmage> doesn't totem play youtube in hardy?
<voidmage> this gives me a chance to check that now
<Amaranth> voidmage: err, i don't think that is enabled
<RAOF> Black_Magic: Just any video at all, in any player.
<voidmage> edit->plugins->youtube doesn't let me enable that?
<Black_Magic> mmhmm totem played that Experience.ogg in the examples file
<Black_Magic> alsom on some tsites like
<voidmage> ah
<voidmage> it needs python-gdata
<voidmage> which totem-plugins suggests but doesn't depend.
<Black_Magic> IETV.CO.UK it shows a black with grey outline lil papaer or somthine
<Black_Magic> *paper Somthing also *sites
<Black_Magic> anyone knwo how to revert to original drivers if you have ATI right now..
<Ali_ix> hi, any one having problem with mono-based apps in hardy?
<Ali_ix> i get 'Segmentation fault' and cant start any mono-based app (eg f-spot, gnome-do)
<calc> well evince doesn't seem to work for me
<calc> but thats not mono based afaik
<Ali_ix> some libmono-thing might be broken :(
<lightrush> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<lightrush> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Black_Magic> Here i go im breaking my fear to reboot..
 * Black_Magic Hears Angels Sing I have internet after reboot :P
<gluer> cant get my broadcom b43 wireless restricted driver working tried everything, maybe someone can give me a fresh perspective on what to do?
<Black_Magic> Are there  any Benifits to having more then one DNS server enabled...?
<Black_Magic> Because i have Enabled OpenDNS for my Ubuntu install and wondering how it helps..
<DarkMageZ> Black_Magic, if the first dns server fails then the second one will be used.
<DarkMageZ> Black_Magic, also if the first dns server doesn't have the record for a name then it'll ask the secondary.
<Black_Magic> oh ok
<Black_Magic> i have the default DNS enabled when it connects to an AP
<Black_Magic> and OpenDNS
<chris062689> Does anyone here run Hardy on their Eee?
<Sonicadvance1> I've had a strange error for a while now that I finally feel like bringing up. When booting up my Desktop, it just shows black forever unless I hit CTRL+Alt+Delete, then it loads up GDM and I have to go to a virtual terminal to mount all my partitions Manually
<Sonicadvance1> Anyone know the cause or willing to give me some insight?
<h3sp4wn> Is it normal for networkmanager to just not work with keys with certain chars in
<h3sp4wn> 6eb8`f62bc61c311b09\92dadbd3;5a835ca4:6aab4be23ca
<Sonicadvance1> o.O
<Sonicadvance1> Is that the key?
<h3sp4wn> (wpa_supplicant has no problems with keys like that)
<h3sp4wn> few numbers changed
<Sonicadvance1> scary
<h3sp4wn> Well I copy and paste it and have it in a file on a flash drive
<Sonicadvance1> I've only used WEP so I'm not sure about WPA
<Black_Magic> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Black_Magic> if i hibernate for more than
<Black_Magic> 5mins it just becomes a blinking cursor ontop of a black backthing
<Black_Magic> if i just gfoset it to standby or hibernatye for as second
<Black_Magic> then come back wiggle mouse or touchpad
<Black_Magic> it comes back up
<bod_> hey guys,. im gettin impatient now, so how can i make a 10 gig partition on my hd and install hardy on it?
<Sonicadvance1> You in windows or live CD bod_?
<bod_> gutsy 64
<Sonicadvance1> bod_, use gparted
<bod_> ok,. will i have to download the hardy live cd or something?
<Sonicadvance1> bod_, yes, you will need the live CD
<bod_> damn,. i long download ahead,. ok cheers,. oh and whats the name of that program that can let you build your own live cd,.,.lets you add other things
<Sonicadvance1> I'm not sure myself :D
<fromport> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<bod_> no, its a program that lets you add files to the iso
<bod_> ok it may be me being stupid, but i can only see 6.6 and 7.10 on the ubuntu download page,.,. any thoughts Sonicadvance1 ? a link would be handy,.,.hehe
<DanaG> Too many choices:
<DanaG> kqemu, kvm, xen, virtualbox, vmware, parallels.
<DanaG> I use VirtualBox.
<DanaG> !alpha6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha6 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sonicadvance1> bod_, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha6
<DanaG> !alpha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !much
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about much - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !much of anything
<DanaG> !much_of_anything
<DanaG> I give up on that.
<Lynoure> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<bod_> Sonicadvance1, cheers dude
<DanaG> It would be good to add factoids for the latest alphas.
<Lynoure> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Lynoure> DanaG: there you go.
<DanaG> I meant for the specific download links.
<DanaG> But that works.
<bod_> is there an expected date for the beta release?
<Lynoure> DanaG: that page has them... too many to list in factoids
<DanaG> Hmm, perhaps just make "alpha" be an alias to "hardy"
<DanaG> That'd be enough right there.
<Lynoure> DanaG: then same woulb be needed to beta, and needed to upgrade every time for new release.
<DanaG> aah.
<Lynoure> The path of least maintenance :)
<DanaG> They could have !{alpha,beta}->!ubuntu+1->!hardy and then only ever change that last one.
<Lynoure> Feel free to propose that :)
<bod_> why not have !list that links to the page for all download links?
<J-_> will the brightness applet work when Hardy is released, or will there be a fix?
<h3sp4wn> It works on my thinkpad (overriding the proper keys)
<h3sp4wn> which work flawlessly in cli
<bod_> http://www.cenda.cz/downSources/KillerTux.html
<fromport> J-_: what hardware do you have ?
<jin> ello, I have no sound after an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<Galga> :)
<jin> kernel version is 2.6.24-12-386
<Galga> jin: you using onboard sound ?
<jin> 00:10.2 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<jin> yes, it is onboard sound
<arpu> hi all
<arpu> i update to hardy and now i have the problem
<arpu> does my home and end keys
<arpu> jump always on start and end of the line
<arpu> and not only one char
<Galga> jin: well i fixed mine yesterday, with help of guys from #alsa
<arpu> (macbook)
<arpu> all other keys like @ works
<jin> Galga: mind to tell what you did to get it working?
<Ali_ix> any one having prblem with mono on hardy?
<Galga> jin: well the trick that worked for me was to download the alsa-drivers, alsa-utils, alsa-lib and some tips from this link
<Galga> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<coz_> oo I have never used the --with -kernel= option
<jin> lsmod | grep snd gives nothing back :(
<Galga> jin: follow the link it worked for me I am sure it will work for you
<coz_> jin  also you can go to #alsa   to ask questions on installation
<oxigen> Ali_ix: i prefer stereo :P
<coz_> jin also just try lsmod   in terminal
<oxigen> stereo is as twice as good as mono!
<Ali_ix> oxigen: :D
<savvas> anyone tried the latest updates?
<coz_> savvas, not yet let me get dist-upgrade to see whats there
<jin> at the configure  command, shouldn't I replace --with-cards=hda-intel with somehting else?
<oxigen> savvas: can we fear another libc like strike?
<coz_> jin,   depends on the card you use   I use a layla24 so mine is   --with -cards=layla24
<jin> how to find out what mine is?
<savvas> oxigen: nothing like the libc6 problem :)
<oxigen> ok :)
<savvas> except maybe a kernel panic, I surely hope not
 * oxigen apt-get update
<savvas> but that's easy to switch to an older one hehe
<coz_> savvas, what have the current updates done?  broken anything?
<coz_> jin,  here is a link  to for debugging sound problems... it may come in handy
<coz_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<savvas> Need to get 14.2MB of archives.
<savvas> I'll get back at you when it's done :)
<jin> --with-cards=hda-intel
<jin> /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<jin> doesn't hardy use a new sound system?
<coz_> jin,  you may want to go to #alsa channel  while doing this
<Ali_ix> jin: yeah, it is called Pulse Audio (PA in short)
<Galga> jin: well i used my chip number from the soundcard. It was reported ens5880 but was actually ens1371
<jin> Galga: how do you find the chip nummer?
<Galga> jin: well its not recommended but i opened side cover, pulled out he sound module and used a magfyglass to read the number :)
<oxigen> haha
<coz_> :)
<oxigen> cool, that's how was my first debian installed
<Galga> :)
<Galga> jin: but you should know some cmdline commands to find ur chip nubmer
<oxigen> yea, but not /quit
<Galga> anyone using anysoftware to watch TV ?
<savvas> oxigen: everything's peachy :)
<Galga> i am using mplayer, but dono how to change channel
<jin> alsa is not even loaded in the kernel
<Ali_ix> how can i debug (get more details on crash) mono-based apps?
<savvas> Galga: maybe mythtv
<jin> how do you reconfigure alsa with apt?
<jin> or dpkg
<savvas> maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base
<savvas> never tried it though, i used to reinstall it
<savvas> sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base :)
 * oxigen starting install 65Mb of stuff, huh
<jin> this is weird
<jin>  /dev/asound does not even exist :\
<savvas> jin: lspci | grep -i audio
<jin> 00:10.2 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 AC97 Audio Controller (rev a2)
<savvas> nvidia?
<savvas> haven't seen that in a long time :)
<savvas> um
<Galga> jin: http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<Galga> jin: perhaps more appropriate http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-intel8x0
<jin> thanks Galga
<jin> compiling the driver :-)
<Galga> jin: you welcome :)
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> shouldn't jockey-gtk get that?
<oxigen> hmm, everything's ok so far..
<jin> :-)
<jin> sounds works again :-)
<h3sp4wn> You could have just used module-assistant
<h3sp4wn> (alsa source is 1.0.16)
<jin> mhh that program should be installed by default :\
<h3sp4wn> Most of the time its not that useful for Ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> (Unless there is a newer version in Debian some time later)
<h3sp4wn> They don't even have gcc by default
<Galga> how to kill a running instance of a program
<savvas> Galga: ps x
<savvas> and kill -9 pidnumber
<Galga> k thanks
<savvas> or ps ax (for all the programs
<savvas> you can use the system monitor to kill it too
<jin> I have a folder with .VOB and .NFO files. how do I encode these video files to avi?
<Galga> ok
<h3sp4wn> Don't use kill -9
<Galga> well
<h3sp4wn> unless all else fails using it straight away is a bad idea
<Galga> its too late i already did and program is killed
<ccooke> Galga: if it's a graphical program with a recognisable window, the easiest way to kill it is to run "xkill". Then click on its window.
<h3sp4wn> Its very rare that I would have to use -9
<savvas> i.e. when virtualbox hangs while running freebsd 7 on boot :P
<Galga> ccooke: thanks
<h3sp4wn> savvas: speaking of Freebsd - I switched my server to it just yesterday
<savvas> ccooke: thanks for the tip too ;)
<ccooke> NP :-)
<h3sp4wn> savvas: The thing about -9 is it doesn't even try to exit gracefully and leaves whatever crap around
<savvas> h3sp4wn: i know, but as you said, when everything else fails.. :P
<Galga> xkill is cool but i just killed the creator of resource 0xe0003, while i was trying to maximize a window
<savvas> some person at #vbox told me that it works in the new svn, but I'm not doing so well with compilations :)
<h3sp4wn> I use pgrep / pkill most of the time
<ccooke> savvas: it's useful when everything else fails, yes. But you should try something else, first :-)
<ccooke> Galga: you can *right* click to exit the xkill
<Galga> ok, next time i will remember that
<savvas> be back in a while
<h3sp4wn> Galga: Depends what program it is but because of kill -9 I have spent hours looking for a wierdly named lock file
<ccooke> I try to avoid kill -9 whenever I can... Mostly, I use it as 'kill -9 -1', to clear up remote systems with astronomical loads
<ccooke> (like the time the devs at $employer[-4] loaded an entire DB table into memory, then forked about two hundred times... Every single time someone clicked search on our rather busy web site...
<Galga> hmm so kill -9 is strongest of all
<ccooke> (that was fine initially, but every single search appended a row to the DB table... until eventually ten concurrent searches on a box would make a search take longer than the time between searches...))
<ccooke> Galga: Unix defines a set of signals that can pass between processes. For every signal other than KILL(9), the process can install a handler. The default handler is usually to kill the process.
<h3sp4wn> That usually means it gets cleaned up though
<ccooke> the KILL signal, however, is handled by the kernel and cannot be overridden. It forcibly destroys the process without ever passing control back to it
<ccooke> so the killed process has no way to do anything.
<ccooke> (there are times, however, when a process cannot be KILLed - when it's blocking waiting for a read call to return is the most common. This is seen a lot when NFS mounts die)
<ccooke> (anything reading from the NFS blocks on that read until the NFS comes back or a minutes, hours or *days* long timeout expires
<Galga> nice
<sergiu87> hey
<Galga> hi
<sergiu87> i have installed ubuntu hardy and the sound card was not installed :D
<sergiu87> :(
<ccooke> (for anyone interested: The ability to suspend processes in a unix shell comes from the default handler installed on the STOP and CONT signals - namely, one stops the process and the other tells it to continue ;-)
<sergiu87> no volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<ccooke> sergiu87: which alpha did yuo install?
<sergiu87> ccooke: how do i know
<sergiu87> i think the latest
<h3sp4wn> ccooke: whatabout nohup (which signal does that use)
<ccooke> h3sp4wn: when your terminal exits, it sends a HUP signal to everything in its process group (basically, everything that was started by it).
<ccooke> h3sp4wn: the default HUP handler kills the process, so they die
<h3sp4wn> Yeah I know that but
<h3sp4wn> nohup (must do something to make that not happen)
<ccooke> nohup installs a handler that ignores the HUP signal, the exec()s the program you wanted.
<sergiu87> ccooke don't you know how to repair the sound =]
<sergiu87> the ubuntu hardy hearon is totaly unstable :D
<ccooke> sergiu87: well, yes. It's supposed to be at this point
<ccooke> sergiu87: There were some sound problems a few days ago
<h3sp4wn> I think its not so bad in terms of stability
<ccooke> sergiu87: Could you try updating to the latest packages?
<sergiu87> ccooke, how to know what alpha i use
<h3sp4wn> (Too many issues for a month to go and a LTS though)
<sergiu87> ccooke: sergiu87: Could you try updating to the latest packages? - how to do this..
<sergiu87> dist-upgrade?
<ccooke> h3sp4wn: Dapper was delayed until .06, remember
<ccooke> sergiu87: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<h3sp4wn> ccooke: Yep - still needed loads of updates shortly after release though
<sergiu87> it says that system is up to date
<sergiu87> :D
<Galga> sergiu87: :)
<Galga> sergiu87: start with finding your soundcard
<Galga> sergiu87: i mean do you have onboard or not
<sergiu87> sergiu@ubuntu:~$ lspci | grep Audio
<sergiu87> 00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
<sergiu87> found this command on the net
<Galga> nice
<sergiu87> )
<sergiu87> alsamixer alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<sergiu87> ok, trying to resolve thjis problem with google..
<Galga> http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-VIA
<Galga> http://alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Module-via82xx
<Galga> how can i kill a connection to website / remote host.
<Galga> kill -9 will work here as well ?
<theunixgeek> How do I upgrade to GNOME 2.22 in Ubuntu without upgrading to Hardy?
<theunixgeek> I tried that yesterday... didn't work out too well ;)
<sergiu87> can anyone connect to my pc with remove desktop and to help
<sergiu87> :>
<Galga> sergiu87: anyone can ?
<theunixgeek> sergiu87: with what?
<sergiu87> theunixgeek, no volume control gstreamer plugins and/or device found ..
<sergiu87> music dosen't work
<theunixgeek> sergiu87: I'm not good with sound drivers :P
<sergiu87> =]
<Galga> sergiu87: u need to follow the website. it worked for me yesterday
<Galga> sergiu87: i remember i downlaoded libasound2 or something
<sergiu87> just to install libasound2
<sergiu87> ?
<sergiu87> =]
<sergiu87> the package is installed
<sergiu87> ok..
<Galga> ok
<nacer> hi i have some dirty image rendering into firefox3
<jscinoz> can't wait untill i finally install hardy alpha this weekend :D
<nacer> thereis a reported bug for this ?
<jscinoz> nacer dirty images eh?
<jscinoz> :P
<nacer> picture ?
<nacer> :)
<jscinoz> I assume you mean distortion or graphical corruption of some kind
<nacer> jscinoz, its not what tou thinking
<nacer> ::)
<jscinoz> :P
<nacer> jscinoz, somethink like that yeah
<jscinoz> one second
<nacer> i can make a screen if you want to see it
<Galga> sergiu87: have you tried to compile with alsa-lib-1.0.16rc2.tar.bz2 ?
<nacer> jscinoz, the seem to be only with png
<jscinoz> have you tried reinstall libpng or whichever lib it is
<nacer> jscinoz, w8 i try
<sergiu87> Galga :D
<sergiu87> nope
<Galga> sergiu87: well keep trying, something will definitely work for you :)
<jscinoz> nacer couldnt find anything on it >_<
<nacer> jscinoz, mmm
<h3sp4wn> A newer alsa-lib probably won't you
<bod_> what is the command to upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<nacer> bod_, update-manager -d
<nacer> somethink like thaht
<Galga> update-manager 0d
<bod_> ty
<bod_> 0d??
<Galga> -d
<bod_> ok,.ty
<jscinoz> hmm
<nacer> jscinoz, not better faster reinstall of the libs
<nacer> s/faster/after
<jscinoz> if i get something added to debian before intrepid, will that package be in ubuntu too?
<bod_> this little dist upgrader thingy is nifty ;~)
<jscinoz> nacer ugh sorry, not sure >_< my hardy install seems to work fine (but then again its only in vbox right now)
<bod_> should i have backed up my files first?
<nacer> jscinoz, yep oki
<nacer> jscinoz, perhaps you dont have website with png
<jscinoz> let me make sure
<bod_> ouch 1095 files to download,. il go put the kettle on
<jscinoz> nacer just to be sure, can you link a page that shows this issue
<bod_> why cant i see the terminal thingy while its downloading? like you can when synaptic is downloading something?
<jscinoz> bod_ not sure, its always been like that >_<
<bod_> weird,. the drop down arrow thing is there,. just greyed out,.
<bod_> can i ask opinions plz,.,. on a scale of 1 to 10    how stable is hardy?
<nacer> bod_, 5
<jscinoz> i would have said 8
<nacer> jscinoz, its in developppement :)
<jscinoz> but mine isn't running on real hardware yet
<jscinoz> i know
 * bod_ thinks this could be interesting,. 
<bod_> im upgrading my only os to hardy (good idea/bad idea)??
<jscinoz> hmm
<jscinoz> bod_ are you going to be majorly screwed over if you bork your install?
<bod_> yeah huh
<jscinoz> nacer, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:PNG_transparency_demonstration_2.png and other png display fine in my hardy vbox
<arkygeek> hi.  any opinions on moving from gutsy to hardy on my 24" imac?
<nacer> jscinoz, this one seem fine for me
<bod_> nacer, u said 5,. you have major problems with hardy?
<jscinoz> nacer can you give me a link of the png that fails to display properly
<nacer> bod_, some kernel problem
<nacer> and some unxeptected crash of app
<bod_> nacer, is that universal or unique? (the kernal)
<bod_> e*
<nacer> bod_, univesal ?
<nacer> bod_, i dont understand
<bod_> nacer, has everyone got the same problem or just you?
<nacer> bod_, yeah the kernel bug was reported
<jscinoz> mine is working fine, but its not on real hardware (vbox)
<nacer> i have a lot of bug after the upgrade from gusty
<jscinoz> going to clean install mine on weekend
<nacer> i have to reinstall all the kernel
<bod_> so im about to experience some kernel problems ,.,.nacer?
<jscinoz> my gutsy install is majorly borked after some kernel hackery i did a while ago
<nacer> bod_, perhaps :)
<bod_> sounds like fun fun fun
<nacer> bod_, i have a persistent bug about my bluetooth headset
<nacer> bod_, but its dont seem to be a ubuntu bug
<bod_> i have no bluetooth headset and bluetooth dongle was major difficult to get working on gutsy
<theunixgeek> I can't get a resolution over 800x600. How do I fix this?
 * arkygeek is watching the d-u happen now, crossing his fingers
<bod_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg     ???
 * bod_ is in the same position as arkygeek 
<arkygeek> heh
<jscinoz> theunixgeek, graphics card?
<bod_> arkygeek, eta 45 mins
<arkygeek> hopefully my wifi, iSight, and graphics card will recompile
<nacer> jscinoz, http://www.facebook.com/home.php?
<arkygeek> took me about 14 minutes to download everything
<nacer> the facebook is dirty with pixel
<bod_> arkygeek, damn you and your fast internet
<nacer> facebook logo
<bod_> i dont like facebook, bebo,. and all that malarky
<arkygeek> bod_: heh.  this is slow compared to what i used to have.  but 16 mbit adsl is ok
 * bod_ starts crying,. he hates his 2mb virginmedia internet
 * jscinoz hates australian internet
<arkygeek> bod_: virginmedia offers 20mbit
<arkygeek> thats what i had to give up but went with sky
<jscinoz> 150gb per month limit on an ADSL connection is horrible
<jscinoz> unlimited data please :P
<Galga> lol
<Galga> 150 gbbbbbbbbbbbbb wow
<jscinoz> i can nuke that in a week :P
<nacer> bod_, i have 20mbit + TV + illimited national and international phone for 30 euro
<jscinoz> we're one block from the exchange and get 21mbit
<Galga> i m using 10gb pm only :)
<jscinoz> 21mbit + 4TB NAS + torrents = bye bye 150gb limit
<bod_> arkygeek, im aware,. but that wont stop the fact that the bandwidth is majorly overcrowded,. youll only get 10 mb max if we paid for 20mb,.,.switching to sky in a few weeks,. cause i wanna wach terry pratchets colour of magic
<bod_> nacer, ^^^^
<nacer> bod_, sure i dont have any quota
<arkygeek> bod_: i was getting consistently 18+
<bod_> im getting constant .8 mb
<bod_> 0.8
<arkygeek> but sky is pretty good
<nacer> so i go eat
<arkygeek> ouch that sucks
<jscinoz> well hthat was unexpected, my hardy vbox just paniced while idling at the desktop
<bod_> wait,.,. how many mb is 200kb?
<jscinoz> 0.2
<Galga> 1.5
<bod_> ur joking?
<jscinoz> no
<jscinoz> 200kb is 0.2mb
<bod_> omg who do i listen to??
<arkygeek> 2 megabit
<bod_> i thought it was 2megabit
<jscinoz> oh
<arkygeek> well, 1.5 probably
<bod_> thats the fastest ive ever seen my network go
<arkygeek> 8 bits in a byte
<Galga> 2mb is 250Kilo Byte ?
 * jscinoz needs to pay more attention to capitalisation
<jscinoz> yeah i know what you mean
<jscinoz> didnt see it was b not B
 * bod_ wants a terabyte connection speed ,.,.;~) heheheh
 * jscinoz needs more coffee
<orvokki> bod_: 100Mbps is still fairly enough.
<bod_> oh coffee,. good idea,. brb
<Galga> but what will you do with a terrabyte connection ?
<jscinoz> Galga, i think we both know the answer to that.
<Galga> jscinoz: well there is a limit to everything :) don't you think
<jscinoz> porn.. oh wait i mean host a repository mirror
<Galga> ok
<jscinoz> upgrade your collection to 1080p with 7.1ch sound :P
<jscinoz> make good use of that connection :P
<jscinoz> lol
<bod_> orvokki, dont be silly watch this,.,. Galga il do this -- http://www.w3schools.com/downloadwww.htm -- ;~)
<jscinoz> true
<Exilant> I'm wondering if that is a common problem, youtube videos don't play if amarok is open (sound however plays fine)
<Tengu> does someone has a real doc on automatic install of hardy using preseed ?
<Galga> lol
<sergiu87> i have resolved the problem with spund
<jscinoz> exilant,  hmm is ff3 pulse audio aware?
<sergiu87> needed to install linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-386
<sergiu87> =]
<Tengu> debian doc is nice, but doesn't work with hardy... -.-
<sergiu87> was needed*
<Galga> sergiu87: congrats
<jscinoz> exilant if so you could try setting FIREFOX_DSP="pulse" in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<Galga> sergiu87: it took 18 hours for me to fix :)
<Exilant> jscinoz: don't know, i'm using konqueror (sorry, forgot that)
<jscinoz> oh
<jscinoz> >_<
<jscinoz> never used it, can't really help you
<sergiu87> thanks
<sergiu87> :D
<sergiu87> Galga, maybe you had the another problem=]
<Exilant> also, i'm not sure, sound plays fine anyway, just the video or controls don't show up if amarok is open
<Galga> well 8.04 is the first version that really convinced me to switch to linux
<Exilant> rather weird
<bod_> what would happen if windows went open source? (dont linkme to the blog post) do you think people would still switch to linux?
<sergiu87> Galga :D
<sergiu87> the 8.04 is unstable
<Galga> bod_: well as far as window is concerned, i think its better if it don't switch to opensource
<sergiu87> you better use 7.10
<Galga> bod_: if window does, the competition will be over
<willis_> what if bill gates started handing out candy bars with golden tickets in them.....
<bod_> Galga, what do you mean the competition will be over?? who wins?
<fromport> will he also built the elevator ? ;-)
<Galga> bod_: the technology must win :)
<willis_> fromport,  and Free the Ooompa-loompas from their coding  cubes!
<bod_> is that us or them Galga ??
<Galga> its neither, its for all
<jscinoz> Well, the coffee isn't doing to for me, night guys :) happy debugging :P
<jscinoz> doing it*
<bod_> is tux an Ooompa Lumppaa?
 * arkygeek hands jscinoz some speed :P
<jscinoz> see what lack of coffee makes you do
<willis_> but why discuss whats not going to ever ever happen..
<jscinoz> o noes
<Galga> jscinoz: night night
<bod_> Galga, you still havent answered my question
<arkygeek> heh  g'nite jscinoz
<bod_> nite
<jscinoz> i want one of those tux droids arstechnica reviewed, python programmable tux robot = awesome minion
<jscinoz> night guys :)
<bod_> bod thinks everyone should watch this ,.,. -- http://www.cenda.cz/downSources/KillerTux.html
<Galga> bod_: well i think i did dude. Lets take ubuntu for example
<bod_> ok
<Galga> the login screen
<bod_> yer
<Galga> the compiz
<bod_> yer
<Galga> beautiful icons and so on
<bod_> yer
<willis_> Now if all the manafactures started opensourcing their drivers...  that would be an interesting turn of events.. but thats proberly not going to happen any time soon either.
<Galga> windows is defining infact progressing and so is linux
<bod_> willis_, you ruined the 1.2.1.2.1.2.1 answer thing we had going
<bod_> Galga, so who wins?
<willis_> windows is very good at taking 2 steps forward and 3 back...
<Galga> US
<sergiu87> yeah. the movie player in ubuntu 8.04 is more mature
<sergiu87> like it
<sergiu87> :>
<bod_> 4 back,.,.,.lol
<sergiu87> :d
<Galga> the new generation
<bod_> can i ask,. whats with all the orange?
<willis_> vista was about 5 steps back in many areas.
<willis_> Orange?
<bod_> Galga, who is the new generation?
<ccooke> bod_: why not orange?
<bod_> willis_, the ubuntu orange
<willis_> The Littigation Generation.
<willis_> :)
<bod_> ccooke, i think its too 'in ya face' and not at all modern,.
<Exilant> willis_: with vista and 64-bit, hardware support in win isn't as good anymore
<ccooke> bod_: what's 'modern', then?
<willis_> 64bit hardware support in most OS;'s is not that good.. like a chicken and egg problem. :) but its slowly progressing
<willis_>  the turning point i guess will be when people start needing more then 4gb of ram
<bod_> ccooke, damn,.errm,.,. not bright orange
<Exilant> yeah, probably
<Galga> bod_: students, investors, scientists, doctors, teachers.....
<ccooke> bod_: but it looks good.
<Exilant> can't really see that coming
<Galga> bod_: all having access to good and mateure tools
<bod_> ccooke, when i installed gutsy,.,. the first thing on my mind was getting rid of the horrible them,.
<Exilant> maybe with hd-video-devices at low cost?
<Galga> willis_: i think the next version of windows will be another OS of choice for many
<ccooke> willis_: 64 bit is already good enough on Linux. The *only* downside remaining is the lack of java support in the web browser.
<ccooke> that's the only remaining reason to run a 32bit browser (and hence to have a horrible mess that makes everything fragile)
<bod_> the refresh rate in npveiwer.bin is crap!!
<ccooke> bod_: looks fine to me. Besides, it's themable - what's the problem with it?
<spiroo> Wondering, I know there is no support for Hardy just wonder. I wondering the wubi package for Windows. After I installed it, the OS does not appear when I boot. Maybe I did forgot to update grub :P Well I wondering, is it not possible to install it on a free partition or overwrite another GNU/Linux dist.
<spiroo> After I installed Hardy inside Wubi I mean ,)
<bod_> ccooke, what npviewer? the refresh rate is really slow
<ccooke> bod_: no, the theme.
<willis_> wubi installes to a file on the windows drive, and i thought tweraked the windows bootloader to boot the wubu-ubuntu  thing.
<spiroo> I thought it was to install without to boot from LiveCD inside WIndows.
<willis_> I think.. I dont plan on EVER using wubi. :)  so i may be wrong.
<willis_> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://wubi-installer.org/
<bod_> human theme isnt themable ccooke,.,. not in gutsy,. you have to theme a different theme then change,.,. i think the orange and whitegrey dont compliment eachother,. a more black and silver is to my liking,. i dont mind that its orange i just dont like it,.,. it gives a childish impression to it,. well human gutsy theme does,. i havent seen hardy theme yet ;~)
<h3sp4wn> The ubuntustudio theme is ok
<Galga> bod_: try this blackwhite theme its really cool
<ccooke> bod_: in general, *themes* are not themable themselves. That would be silly.
<spiroo> Why not a beige and coffe latte color theme?
<bod_> Galga, i have a black and silver theme,. with black and white 2 icons
<ccooke> bod_: but *ubuntu* is themable. There are several other choices you could use.
<h3sp4wn> I dunno whether it would be silly
<h3sp4wn> Other wm's allow it
<bod_> what?
<Galga> bod_: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/SlicknesS+Emerald?content=73972&PHPSESSID=1bf2671782c3f065e6e3c229c89c317a
<Galga> its awesome
<bod_> Galga, that is the exact theme i have ,.,.;~) hehe
<Galga> great
<Galga> but i m still searching how to change the icons
<bod_> Galga, did you get the icon set they recommended?
<willis_> the massive flexiabilty of gnome and  the other desktops/wms in linux - can be amazingly confuseing to ex-windows-xombies.. err.. users..
<willis_> :)
<Galga> yeah i have neon, style perhaps others as well
<bod_> Galga, i no how
<Galga> bod_: i would really appreciate if you guide me :)
<willis_> Fire up the gnome theme settings tool. download new icon theme, drag/drop it to the theme tool.
<willis_> It should install them in your .icons dir.
<Galga> willis_: where is gnome theme settings tool ?
<willis_> the gnome-art tool/program 'used' to work.. but its a bit broken now. It can download, but not install the parts last i tried it.
<bod_> Galga, System--> Pref--> Appearence--> select your theme then click 'customize'-->icon tab
<willis_> Galga,  look in your menus..
<Galga> ok
<willis_> explore, learn, try things out.
<willis_> its amazing all the 'drag and drop' things that you dont realize exist in gnome.
<bod_> to true!!
<willis_> 'How do you add a directory to your places' -> drag and drop it to the sidebar.
<spiroo> willis_: Allright, well I think it could be quite handy in some cases.
<bod_> how do you install a them,. drag and drop into appearences menu
<spiroo> willis_: I mean Wubi
<willis_> themes install that way also.  NOW some will only get added to the  settings only when you CUSTOMIZE the theme you are using.
<Galga> ok customize clicked
<willis_> spiroo,  I imagine when this gets officially out. there will be WAY too many wubi questions.
<bod_> Galga, go to the 'icons' tab
<arkygeek> is kde4 installed by default with hardy?
<willis_> you dont even need to go to the icons tab to drag/drop the icon themes. :)  you can do it on the first tab.
<willis_> arkygeek,  its to be optional i think
<bod_> willis_, i think were talking about changing an icon theme that is already there
<arkygeek> willis_: ok thx
<willis_> bod_,  :)
<Galga> bod_: i have downloaded icon.tar.bz2 packages in a desktop folder
<bod_> ;~)
<bod_> Galga, what does the readme say?
<Galga> i mean those icons from the website link
<bod_> Galga, yer,. what does the readme say?
<Galga> bod_: no readme, yet
<bod_> pastebin it
<bod_> why?
<Galga> i think i need to extract to get that readme
<Galga> hmm ok
<bod_> Galga, thats isnt thesame theme as me actually,. i have SlicknesS u haave SlicknesS Emerald
<bod_> Galga, is this icons or the gtk theme? link me to the download and il download and try aswell
<Galga> ok wait
<bod_> no
<bod_> hehe
<bod_> ok
<bod_> 11 mins then my attention goes on my hardy install
<bod_> it has to reboot im afraid
<arkygeek> things are still installing and srtting up here...
<Galga> bod_: the links on the page i posted. i think i downloaded most from these
<bod_> im still downloading ,.,.lol
<bod_> Galga, i see no links to icons?
<Galga> 71993-SlicknesS.tar.gz, black_white_2_Gloss_big_by_DBGthekafu.tar etc
<bod_> oh thats the one i have,.,.hang on
<amon__> i have a tricky question
<arkygeek> close now i think - update initramfs
<amon__> how can i prevent the copy files dialog from getting focus everytime i copy more files?
<arkygeek> hald restarated
 * arkygeek is getting scared :P
<Galga> bod_: its left to last line LICENSE: GPL
<bod_> Galga, im downloading now
<Galga> bod_: k
<arkygeek> wow. all done
<arkygeek> any bets on whether it is going to work or not when i reboot? hehehe
<arkygeek> here goes.... talk to you all again in a few days ;-)
<bod_> Galga, OMG that readme is crap!!! just drag the tar.gz   into the icons bit of the appearence window
<Galga> :)
<willis_> [14678.776926] sshfs[28161]: segfault at 00001287 eip b7dbf39c esp b42fcf18 error 4
<willis_> Ick!
<bod_> hah
<willis_> bod_,  :) drag and drop - so intuituve in ways,., and so hard to actually rember its doable..
<willis_> then theres cases where it should work and it dont
<Galga> bod_: cann't
<bod_> willis_, lol,.
<bod_> Galga, why?
<Galga> the folder flys back to its original window
<bod_> 1 sec
<willis_> and sshfs crashes again.. *sigh*
<willis_> you may be dropping it in the wrong place..
<willis_> its the kind of thing thats hard to describe in words. OR it may be the archive is packed in a funny way
<willis_> ive only isntalled the icon pacs ive downloaded with gnome-art
<bod_> Galga, i got it,.,. unpack untill u have just the folder,.,. untarred
<bod_> Galga,  then put it into /home/galga/.icons
<bod_> 10 secs till download finished
<bod_> ok now its gonna install for an hour,.,.lol
<willis_> 'there are 254 packages avialable for updateing' :)
<willis_> dare i update?
<fromport> updated this morning (laptop) and everything is still working ;-)
<willis_> Been testing out SidUX disrto on my other machines this week.. debating tossing it on this box as well. :P
<fromport> does sidux do xen of kvm ?
<willis_> Ive never messed with xen. or kvm. so no idea. :)
<bod_> "" "" heard of """"""""""""
<arkygeek> hehe - hi all
<arkygeek> i had to recompile my video driver
<bod_> hehe hi arkygeek
<arkygeek> but other than that, all seems well
<arkygeek> sound, wifi...
<bod_> arkygeek, that cant be good, i dont know how to do that......
<willis_> Hmm.. Hardy just lost my dvd burner.. after i burnt one disk...
<willis_> :)
<Leerok> There's no day like today.
<arkygeek> oops.  lost my iSight
<bod_> willis_, that damn Hardy,. where did he put it this time..
<arkygeek> guess i have to recompile that too :-(
<Leerok> Get a text-to-speech programme.
<willis_> K3bDevice::Device) Unable to do inquiry. /dev/scd0 is not a cdrom device
<willis_> Oh YES it is! :0
<willis_>  heh heh
<bod_> Leerok, dont start me on that,.,. the women in this house went mental when they found out windows had one of those,. hours of irritating voices
<Leerok> Wow.
<Leerok> Quite funny.
<bod_> willis_, thats what you get for using kde apps,.,.;~)
<Leerok> What about KDE apps?
<Leerok> I've had no trouble with them.
<willis_> It seems its more of a kernel issue then a kde issue
<bod_> Leerok, tbh im using amarok atm but i just think most of them r clunky
<Leerok> Hmm.
<Leerok> I rather like KDE apps.
<willis_> I wont be mean and say.. 'the more i use gnome, the more i perfer kde' :)
<Leerok> Kate, k3b, Konqueror, and all that.
<willis_> Of course this week ive been twiddling/tweaking my own fluxbox desktop
<bod_> i like gnome apps,. just because the name is like gnasher and i like denace the menace
<Leerok> I wish it were called Dwarf.
 * willis_ has no idea who anyone/what bod_  just mentioned is....
<willis_> :)
<willis_> im wondering if the  Hardy release date will get pushed back..   but it will get done when its done.. so why worry.
<willis_> i always wait about 2 weeks after a new releae to install anyway. Heh.
<bod_> willis_, the person in front is dennis  -- http://www.noblepr.co.uk/Press_Releases/liberation/images/beano/pack.jpg
<Leerok> I generally install upon release if I have time.
<bod_> i havent used linux long enough to see a *release* yet
<bod_> i think we should have a big party in here,. on release day,. bring the bots and have a laugh
<willis_> this channel normally gets closed after the release. for a few days. :)
<willis_> Then repopens for the NEXT release...  heh
<bod_> 10 mins till install is done
<bod_> lol
<willis_> Then you will have 4 hrs of updates
<fromport> and 24 hours of debugging ;-)
<bod_> sounds like fun
<cwillu> bod_, should have been here for the big libc crash of ought-eight
<bod_> cwillu, i dont understand what you said so it wouldnt affect me ,.,.hehe ;~)
<willis_> the sound shortage of 06
<willis_> :)
<cwillu> bod_, if you had tried this a week ago, you'd be crying pretty hard in ten minutes :p
<willis_> in the last few weeks.. thers been some MAJOR bug/update problems..
<bod_> cwillu, lol,.,. i cant be bothered to wait anymore,.,.
<cwillu> bod_, I'll just tell you what I told the last dozen folk
<cwillu> bod_, just because it works perfectly today doesn't mean it'll work at all after you update tomorrow :p
<cwillu> so don't update until beta if everything works, unless you like digging around in single user mode :p
<bod_> cwillu, its ok ,., me and my machine have an understanding,.,. he is the holder of all worldly knowledge........and i have a huge hammer!!!!
<bod_> omg,.,.the install said 10 mins ten mins ago,. it still says 10 mins
<flipstar> afair its downloading packages during install..
<bod_> my mozilla just died??
<bod_> damn,.,. i get this error when trying to load mozilla from terminal        Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9b4 and 1.9b4.
<bod_> maybe the install of hardy is screwing things up already
<flipstar> you are upgrading ..?
<Leerok> GRE?
<Leerok> What is a GRE?
<bod_> flipstar, yes
<bod_> Leerok, dunno
<flipstar> wikipedia says its kind of networkprotocoll
<Pici> I vaguely remember that error from one of the early Hardy alphas, check LP.
<bardyr> W00T
<bod_> cleaning up, then the maic reboot moment
<bod_> magic*
<bardyr> i just installed gnome-do and played with it for a little time
<bardyr> and i LOVE it :D
<bod_> nice knowin yall,.,. brb maybe,.lol
<cwillu> gnome-do?
<flipstar> !info gnome-do hardy
<ubotu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 50 kB, installed size 216 kB
<bardyr> its like alt+f2 on steroids with bling bling
<bardyr> and plugins :D
<bod_> ok,. whats different?
<bardyr> the feel and look, behaviour, and it can connect to ssh, find files, etc
<bod_> i have a theme
<bod_> it looks the same??
<bardyr> nope
<bod_> ok,.,. the only difference i have noticed is the login screen looks better
<h3sp4wn> so its a katapult rip off
<h3sp4wn> dunno why people never come up with new ideas
<Oli``> is the "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon." error a beta thing or a "Oli broke it thing"?
<h3sp4wn> Its happened to me before
<h3sp4wn> didn't make any difference that I noticed though
<Oli``> I'm getting it every boot - and yeah it doesn't have any noticeable effect
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, its better then katapult, its gnome ;)
<Oli``> I don't see why it has to be a "new idea" to be better?
<hydrogen> gnome has to copy kde
<hydrogen> It has for a long time
<hydrogen> Just accept it and use kde to get new features in a timely fashion
<h3sp4wn> The thing I find funny about gnome is people say how simple it is
<h3sp4wn> But to do normal day to day stuff you have to mess around in gconf-editor
<h3sp4wn> (because its not at all obvious where stuff is)
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, define normal?, it has been ages since i was in gconf-editor
<h3sp4wn> if its even in the gui at all
 * Oli`` uses gnome *all* the time for about a year and has only used gconf twice
<bardyr> i just prefer gnome's much less bloated interface compered to KDE
<bardyr> and the look and feel of gnome
<hydrogen> I find it funny how people say that
<pen> hi
<hydrogen> and yet
<h3sp4wn> putting a wpa_passphrase in because for some reason its trunkated by the gui
<hydrogen> people go and put all sorts of doodads in gnome
<hydrogen> because the default isn't good enough for them
<h3sp4wn> Sun's gnome is pretty nice
<pen> How to start using pulseaudio?
<bardyr> defaults work pretty good for me
<pen> I can't have multiple sound source
<h3sp4wn> Ubuntu's isn't its the little things
<hydrogen> if the defaults worked you wouldn't be after installing gnome-do, and gdesklets, and everything else
<Oli``> hydrogen: I've got to say that the only thing I've done to really customise gnome is move the panels about and change the applets - than add programs like Do and conky
<pen> Do is quite nice
<bardyr> hydrogen, the only thing i have installed is gnome-do, and the reason its not included is because its new
<h3sp4wn> Having loads of python junk around makes the desktop sluggish
<h3sp4wn> at least with kde its written in C++ (and you can avoid the kubuntu python)
<hydrogen> its not just python
<hydrogen> it's also mono (slow and stupid)
<h3sp4wn> any interpretted crap
<Oli``> Mono isn't *that* slow.. It's not interpreted for starters
<h3sp4wn> sawfish was quite good though
<hydrogen> and
<hydrogen> if all you install is gnome-do
<h3sp4wn> lisp is an ideal language for extending
<hydrogen> I'm really interested to hear how kdes default desktop is more congested than gnomes default desktop
<hydrogen> Gnome comes with two panels, kde comes with one
<hydrogen> other than that, they have the same things
<Oli``> hydrogen: it's not the desktop for me - it's the UI
<pen> for me gnome is more artistically pleasing than KDE
<hydrogen> same thing
<Galga> i prefer one panel, it leaves more space to display, unless using large display
<hydrogen> gtk is pretty horridable
<h3sp4wn> I never ever use any gnome apps
<h3sp4wn> They are just so simplistic as to be useless
<Oli``> <hydrogen> gtk is pretty horridable < we'll have to agree to disagree on that point - and that probably answers your question
<hydrogen> look at the options... xchat vs. konversation...
<hydrogen> epihany vs konqueror.. about even
<h3sp4wn> Oli``: gtk is horrible to program properly thats why they use python and mono etc
<hydrogen> amarok vs. any of the gnome options that come right out and say "a gtk _clone_ of amarok"
<Oli``> pish, everybody uses firefox =)
<h3sp4wn> konqueror4 is much nicer than fireox
<hydrogen> firefox isn't a gnome app, so it's not a valid point of discussion
<Oli``> h3sp4wn: oh sure - but I'm also a .net programmer so I'm not going to fly too far from the nest =)
<h3sp4wn> I just don't want kde3 and kde4 services at once
<pen> why hardy can't have multiple sound sources?
<h3sp4wn> It can
<pen> or how do I enable it?
<Oli``> hydrogen: I wasn't saying it was - just that everybody uses firefox so why compare two browsers that practically nobody uses?
<h3sp4wn> It can pipe the same stuff through both as well
<pen> I use both
<hydrogen> Oli``: because we are comparing their respective desktop environments
<hydrogen> unless you have other applications that can be compared across the two ... ?
<h3sp4wn> konqueror4 is exactly what I want from a browser really
<h3sp4wn> If there was a build everything in build of that I would swap it for firefox in an instant
<Oli``> One place I will bend - Kaffeine and even SMplayer beat the living daylights of any GTK+ media player
<h3sp4wn> and k3b and amarok are in similar situations
<Oli``> ... though I've gone back to using xine-ui
<Oli``> Amarok yes (though there are 3 gtk alternatives that are improving at massive speeds) and I've never seen why people think k3b is all that.
<h3sp4wn> All the gtk alternatives are written in python
<Oli``> and mono
<Galga> can i reclaim my swap partition ? i have like 2gb and noticed it never being used
<Oli``> But I'm not running this PC with a 133mhz P2 and 64megs of RAM... I don't need to be stingy about the technologies things use
<h3sp4wn> Everything should be lightning fast with the processing power we have these days
<Ng> we're not running C64 apps though
<orvokki> h3sp4wn: With the ever-increasing amount of eye candy, not really.
<h3sp4wn> orvokki: Why should I care about eye candy
<Ng> it's not even just eye candy
<Ng> look at OpenOffice
<bmk789> Galga: you should probably run with at least 256mb or so swap MINIMUM
<orvokki> Heh, true.
<orvokki> Ng: Or even FF2. ;>
<Ng> it's a huge application suite
<h3sp4wn> The stuff IRIX did 10 years ago impressed me more and there is certain things even now that a high end geforce gets wrong
<h3sp4wn> (and that was with a 200 mhz mips)
<Ng> your PC might be 10 times faster than the last one, but your software is 10 times bigger ;)
<orvokki> At least 10 times bigger.
<Oli``> h3sp4wn: No that's silly things only need to run as fast as you can use them.. Audio playback just isn't important enough to require it be programmed in ASM
<Galga> bmk789: ok thanks, i was looking for how to reduce swap size from 2gb to 1gb, since i already have 1gb ram. making it 1:1
<orvokki> Sometimes it feels that when the PC gets 10 times faster, software gets 15 times bigger.
<h3sp4wn> Oli``: look at imlib2
<orvokki> So performance decreases all the time.
<h3sp4wn> that uses mmx / see assembler and its lightyears ahead of the alternatives
<h3sp4wn> orvokki: There is no reason for it to be like that other than programmers becoming lazy
<orvokki> h3sp4wn: Why should the programmers not be lazy if they can?
<Galga> how about cell processors ?
<h3sp4wn> orvokki: Forcing people to pay intel / amd money to run their junk
<Galga> 9 core procs. 1 Main and 8 parallel
<orvokki> h3sp4wn: That's not away from the programmers.
<orvokki> Nor the software companies.
<orvokki> End user is the only one who complains.
<orvokki> Everyone else either benefits or isn't affected by the situation.
<h3sp4wn> I don't benefit from people ramming stuff down my neck I don't want
<orvokki> Then again, you are probably an end user. ;>
<h3sp4wn> I hope OpenSolaris takes off
<orvokki> Heh, OpenSolaris is mostly Solaris - stable proprietary server software. :P
<h3sp4wn> (Sun does have closer to my interests at heart - If I could get my engineering apps on Solaris x86 I would be very happy)
<h3sp4wn> s/OpenSolaris/Nevada
<h3sp4wn> People use Solaris for visualisation also
<h3sp4wn> My sparc if it had texture_from_pixmap would probably run compiz well
<Galga> 8.04 supports HT ?
<h3sp4wn> hyperthreading ?
<h3sp4wn> or highres timers
<Oli``> h3sp4wn: I see your point that bloat is evil but I don't see how people are ramming stuff down your throat. You've got as much choice as anybody on Linux ever what you run. If you want to use ultra-efficient apps on Enlightenment, please be my guest. I play games. I'm going to keep upgrading my PC until I die. And, hell, I'd like it if using a few extra cycles made my desktop a little nicer and easier to use. I'm also a programmer and I know how much faster
<Oli``>  it is to get things done (and deploy them) if you're using a framework (Mono) or common runtime/interpreter. I would rather apps were improved faster than them running at inperceivably super fast. Lunchtime.
<Galga> when i run system monitor i see only one proc. but in previous 7.10 i had two procs
<Galga> h3sp4wn: yup hyperthreading
<pen> Anyone know how can I start using pulseaudio in hardy?
<h3sp4wn> Galga: uname -r ?
<Galga> pen: there is an ongoing session in #alsa about pulseaudio howto
<h3sp4wn> I wish the pulseaudio was compiled against the soundcard.h from oss4
<Galga> 2.6.24-12-386
<pen> Galga: ok
<h3sp4wn> install the -generic
<Galga> k
<h3sp4wn> aptitude / apt-get install linux-generic
<h3sp4wn> (it uses 686 specific features so cannot work on a 386 kernel)
<Galga> already the newest version
<h3sp4wn> well remove the 386 kernels then
<Galga> o.O
<h3sp4wn> or just select the right one from grub
<Galga> oh, will removing the kernel means no voice again ?
<pen> Galga: are you sure? I see only no one talking
<Galga> < KFP> Zider: ...And when I try "aplay -vv file.wav", it says "*** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused    aplay: main:546: audio open error: Connection refused".
<Balaams_Miracle> I see that xmms has disappeared from the repos, does anyone know why this is?
<pen> is pulseaudio enabled by default in hardy?
<Galga> < Thingol> KFP: pulseaudio not running? run "pulseaudio -D --log-target=syslog".
<Galga> pen: you should wait a while
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I have downloaded the cd image from:
<sobersabre> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/hardy/alpha-6/
<sobersabre> and I compared the md5sum, and it's different from what is in the MD5SUMS file.
<sobersabre> can somebody check if the md5sum in the file is correct ?
<bardyr> sobersabre, the md5sum is correct
<bardyr> sobersabre, if you are on a unix box use rsync to complete the download
<Balaams_Miracle> Nevermind the question about XMMS, guys. I've found this answer: http://people.debian.org/~terpstra/message/20070702.155802.ad2e5b7d.en.html
<bardyr> Balaams_Miracle, try audacious instead, its just like xmms there is even a xmms theme, it just works much better
<Galga> how to check which XSERVER version is inuse
<Balaams_Miracle> bardyr: I know Audacious, but i was quite attached to XMMS.
<bardyr> Balaams_Miracle, with the xmms theme i cant tell the difference between xmms and audacious
<bardyr> and wow they actually killed xmms :O
<bardyr> its been a long time overdue
<Balaams_Miracle> bardyr: I've already installed Audacious, it's better than BMPx (to me, at least) but still my second choice.
<h3sp4wn> Balaams_Miracle: For xmms 4front oss is king
<lootoo> what linux developers think about moving drivers to userspace?
<h3sp4wn> lootoo: They like the idea
<axisys> how do I make a usb a bootable ubuntu? my laptop bios is capable of booting off of usb
<h3sp4wn> lootoo: especially for non-free anyway
<lootoo> h3sp4wn: so it was not a wrong decision which MS done with transition to Vista? cuz kernel latency tester show latency increased from 50 in XP to 1000
<Galga> axisys: perhaps making an image of the partition and copy it to usb ?
<h3sp4wn> lootoo: I think some things belong in the kernel
<hereliesjoe> axisys, use remastersys
<h3sp4wn> axisys: I made a bootable alpha 4 using nothing but the iso
<h3sp4wn> and syslinux
<axisys> Galga: that wont work
<bardyr> shoudnt it be possible to mount the iso and use dd to copy everything from the iso including bootloader etc to a flash device?
<h3sp4wn> I just used cp and installed syslinux correctly
<axisys> h3sp4wn: I get this when I run syslinux /dev/sdb1: Cluster sizes larger than 16K not supported
<bardyr> you will lose all space above 700mb but you should have a quick and dirty install media
<Exilant> is there a way to comfortably remove some packages and their dependencies other than deborphan/autoremove fiddling?
<h3sp4wn> axisys: I think I needed some options to syslinux
<axisys> bardyr: its a 2GB usb.. i like to keep the space
<bardyr> axisys, then you need to copy the file and install syslinux correctly, there are tons of guides on google
<h3sp4wn> It didn't take a long time though
<axisys> bardyr: syslinux gave me the following message..
<axisys> /dev/sdb1: Cluster sizes larger than 16K not supported
<bardyr> h3sp4wn, yea but you are a uber l33t linux g33k :)
<h3sp4wn> axisys: take a look at the grml2usb script
<hereliesjoe> axisys, use remastersys, it works !
<h3sp4wn> axisys: (search for it grml is a similar thing squashfs etc and they use syslinux
<hereliesjoe> axisys, http://loscompanion.com/forums/index.php?board=58.0
<h3sp4wn> If you just read that shell script and apply the steps to ubuntu by hand then it will work
<hereliesjoe> axisys, http://www.remastersys.klikit.org/
<Galga> well how about a virtual box ? copy paste to usb will work ?
<axisys> hereliesjoe: looking at your last link.. remasterkeys link
<h3sp4wn> If you want it on usb (I at least) would want the livecd possibly with some packages changed
<hereliesjoe> axisys, it works, it's simple, cd/dvd or usb and the guy behind it responds in the forum to questions
<h3sp4wn> In this case there was too much stuff infront of the place where my external cd was
<hereliesjoe> axisys, you can also make a small usb distro by installing command line system, followed by gdm, then a window manager of your choice and your packages, then use remastersys
<h3sp4wn> there is live-package as well thats pretty easy to use
<hereliesjoe> axisys, i made my own usb distro for pen testing
<h3sp4wn> I think if I wanted to use it for anything really though I wouldn't base it on ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> or if I did I would use some stuff from somewhere else for hardware detection
<axisys> i like knoppix
<h3sp4wn> I like grml
<hereliesjoe> h3sp4wn, why go with something else? you can customize your ubuntu install how you want then run remastersys
<h3sp4wn> Probably you could base a knoppix remaser on ubuntu
<h3sp4wn> hereliesjoe: Is there a toram option ?
<axisys> h3sp4wn: which is based on knoppix
<hereliesjoe> h3sp4wn, I haven't checked
<h3sp4wn> axisys: grml was now its based on sid
<axisys> h3sp4wn: still looking for the grm2usb script
<axisys> grml2usb that is
<h3sp4wn> http://hg.grml.org/grml2usb/raw-file/tip/grml2usb
<lootoo> did hardy upgraded to gnome 2.22 already?
<h3sp4wn> the packages are -0
<Ng> lootoo: yes
<h3sp4wn> so I would think its a RC (I didn't check though)
<h3sp4wn> or were
<lootoo> and Xorg? it was release candidate for all latest alphas
<h3sp4wn> I dunno - people have different definitions of RC though anyway
<lootoo> you may check Xorg --version
<lootoo> probably
<lootoo> it was labeled as prerelease version
<h3sp4wn> Some people its we really think its almost perfect
<h3sp4wn> (e.g emacs)
<h3sp4wn> Some people intend to have loads of point releases within only a few weeks
<axisys> when I try to wget anything for example http://hg.grml.org/grml2usb/raw-file/tip/grml2usb  I get this error
<axisys> Error parsing proxy URL http://localhost:4001 : Bad port number
<axisys> how do I remove the proxy
<h3sp4wn> env
<axisys> I was playing with tor and privproxy and now I am not sure what I did *sigh*
<axisys> i can browse thru ff fine
<h3sp4wn> be in there somewhere (grep for 4001)
<axisys> but i cannot even apt-get now *sigh*
<h3sp4wn> or try with wget --no-proxy
<h3sp4wn> env | grep 4001 and it will tell you the culprit almost certainly
<axisys> (root)@ghar:~$ env | grep 4001
<axisys> http_proxy=http://localhost:4001
<h3sp4wn> http_proxy= I would guess
<h3sp4wn> beat me
<axisys> h3sp4wn: u r good .. amazingly impressive
<h3sp4wn> now to find where its defined
<axisys> h3sp4wn: now let me find how I get that set
<h3sp4wn> be somewhere in /etc
<axisys> wget --no-proxy works like a chame
<axisys> champ*
<h3sp4wn> maybe /etc/environment  (but just grep -r http_proxy /etc will find it eventually)
<axisys> h3sp4wn: yep.. it is exactly that file
<axisys> h3sp4wn: dude u r too smart
<axisys> now I do I clear it from memory or do I need to restart the ubuntu?
<axisys> how do I?
<h3sp4wn> You have to logout and back in
<h3sp4wn> (because /etc/environment is sourced by the initial login shell
<axisys> i just exported the variable for now
<axisys> that cleared it from memory atleast for this terminal
<axisys> until I reboot I will just keep doing it on new terminal *shrug*
<axisys> thnx
<h3sp4wn> yep those type of things are annoying
<axisys> h3sp4wn: heh
<h3sp4wn> I was messing around getting rxvt-unicode working to a bsd box earlier
<h3sp4wn> (and some stuff uses termcap and some terminfo) and when its not working you cannot even use vi properly
<axisys> h3sp4wn: oh yeah
<h3sp4wn> FreeBSD took a long term view (around when I last worked with it) and its come to fruition properly now 7 years or so later)
<axisys> brb
<hereliesjoe> Let's talk about marijuana http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/opinion/2004288440_kathleentaylor18.html
<h3sp4wn> !drugs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drugs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h3sp4wn> You shouldn't talk about drugs in here
<h3sp4wn> Its not family friendly
<Arand> Hardy is the only legal drug here.
<hereliesjoe> sorry wrong window, it's a plant btw
<hereliesjoe> nature is family friendly
<h3sp4wn> Is it ?
<h3sp4wn> I think alot of parents are scared of things happening to their kids these days
<hereliesjoe> microsoft's software should be at the front of their worries
<hereliesjoe> microsoft office - remember, the first hit is free
<h3sp4wn> Yeah you can see that with the ultimate steal offer to students
<h3sp4wn> (for Office 2007 Ultimate)
<Tengu> 24
<h3sp4wn> Matlab is worse though £50 for the student version - £5000 for the commercial (Without any of the toolboxes)
<jimqode> alpha 6 users. Does clicking on the clock applet hang gnome-panel?
<Galga> jimqode: the clock panel is the one which displays day, date, time ?
<Galga> jimqode: if so, no it doesn't
<jimqode> Galga, yes. Do you have a location set? Do you see a world map on the applet?
<Galga> no
<lootoo> omg it still hangs?
<lootoo> with gnome 2.22 release?
<oxigen> if i try to set pulseaudio i get this error: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<oxigen> hmm, maybe i should reboot after today's apt :P
<jimqode> hmm weird. I installed from the alpha 6 image and updated today
<Galga> jimqode: ok done it
<Galga> jimqode: its working like a charm
<beerockxs> Anyone know of a bug that would cause single mouse clicks to register as doubleclicks?
<jimqode> clicking on the clock applet when there are no locations set hangs the panel
<jimqode> When I add a location it does not hang anymore
<AutoMatriX_> ghost AutoMatriX viper
<Galga> jimqode: no, it was working fine before without settings and even working fine after i set it
<Galga> although i don't see any weather updates or wind speeds
<beerockxs> anyone?
<Arand> no, sorry.
<Galga> beerockxs: perhaps checking for mouse click settings ? configured for double click or single click
<ConstyXIV> anyone had a bug where NetworkManager simply wouldn't work after suspend/resume?
<Galga> ConstyXIV: yes the network manager is not responsive. the icon disappeared and reappeared after 3 to 4 time boot
<Galga> ConstyXIV: and if opened, all options are grayed out
<beerockxs> Galga: they're configured for single click, but the "test your doubleclick settings" lightbulb thing show I make a double click each time I single click. And the mouse is not broken, it works in Windows.
<lootoo> i cant belive beta is in 3 days
<oxigen> no luck with pulseaudio :(
<oxigen> what's the trick anyway?
<beerockxs> xev shows 2 ButtonPress events when I click just once
<Galga> beerockxs: well, try to clean it hope it helps ? or check if its plug well
<Galga> oxigen: #alsa :)
<beerockxs> Galga: As I said, it's working fine in Windows, so it must be a software issue
<oxigen> Galga: oh yea, they will be happy with pulseaudio questions, huh?
<lootoo> beerockxs: not an exactly correct logic, but high chance it is true
<Arand> It may be that the particular mouse disagrees with ubuntu, do you have any others to test with?
<Galga> oxigen: well, if you can join another channel i can post something, a previous session from #alsa
<Galga> oxigen: but at your own risk, since i m newbie
<oxigen> why can't we talk here?
<Galga> sure
<Galga> oxigen: because that include a copy paste from another channel
<oxigen> ok
<Galga> oxigen: i dono whether its allowed or not
<Arand> you have some copypaste thing... http://cl1p.net so you can just have a link.
<Galga> ok
<Galga> thanks for tip
<setuid> Can someone show me how to get more than 3GB of RAM on an Intel C2D laptop? I've tried adding the mem=4096M to the kopt line in grub's menu.lst, no luck.
<setuid> The BIOS sees 4096M, but Linux does not
<setuid> MemTotal:      3114612 kB
<setuid> MemFree:         14948 kB
<henkjan> setuid: install 64bit ubuntut
<setuid> henkjan, I tried running a 64-bit kernel, that didn't help either
<setuid> So I doubt a 64-bit OS would either
<setuid> Seems to be an Intel chipset limitation, from what I'm reading
<setuid> i.e. hard-wired.
<setuid> Current kernel I'm running is a 64-bit "server" kernel with PAE enabled, still only sees 3.1G
<lootoo> what devices you have in PC? and what video card
<setuid> lootoo, It's a discrete adapter (i.e. separate, not "shared" RAM).
<setuid> It's an NVidia
<setuid> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Quadro FX 570M (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<lootoo> it may take address space
<setuid> henkjan, It'll take me about a day and a half to convert from this 32-bit install to a 64-bit build
<setuid> lootoo, Over 1GB of address space?
<DanaG> Argh, I left my computer on overnight to run a torrent, and then this morning I found that it had mysteriously locked up with a black screen overnight.
<lootoo> but doubt it is matter for 64 bit... do you have 4 gb remapping or something enabled in BIOS?
<setuid> lootoo, No such option in my BIOS... (it's a Thinkpad, 1 week old)
<Wobbo> currently the splash screen still has a wrong aspect ratio on widscreen monitors, the logo and the progressbar are stretched horizontally, will that be fixed?
<setuid> Wobbo, Did you edit your usplash.conf?
<DanaG> wtf?  my computer just randomly beeped at me!
<DanaG> ohhh, it's that stupid gnome-power-manager "make sounds on errors"
<Wobbo> setuid: yes, the resolution it's using is ok but the 2 items are stretched
<DanaG> CLosing and opening the lid is NOT an error!
<setuid> henkjan, Is there a 64-bit bootable ISO somewhere with the alternate installer?
<setuid> Wobbo, I don't have that problem with 1920x1200 res here.
<setuid> Looks great
<jimqode> boot splash look weird on my laptop too. 1280x800
<Wobbo> i have an 1680*1050 and 1280*800
<Wobbo> i have an 1680*1050 and 1280*800
<Wobbo> sowwy
<DanaG> Oh yeah, vga=anything breaks consoles for me.
<setuid> I use vga=37D here, again, works great
<jimqode> setuid, well i didn't change anything. it is supposed to work great by default
<jimqode> jimqode, it does in gutsy
<Galga> 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
<setuid> jimqode, Try editing your usplash.ocnf
<setuid> er, conf
<jimqode> talking to myself again? :)
<Pici> Galga: dont do that...
<Galga> 11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111h111o11w111 11t11o1111 1111d1111o111w1111111111111111111111111s11n1111t11o1111p111 111t111h11a11t1111111111111111111111111111111111
<setuid> Pici, Could be a keyboard issue, latest 64-bit kernels have this probvlem
<setuid> Repeating keys at a very rapid rate
<Pici> *sigh*
<Pici> Galga: pick a different kernel when you reboot and join again.
<Galga> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111h111o1w1111 1t111o111 1111s111111t111o111p1111111111 1111t11h1a11t1111
<Galga> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111i1t111s11 1111n11t1o11111 111s111t11o111111p1111p111i11n1111g11
<orvokki> Could you please dump your core already?
<setuid> Galga, Use a 32-bit kernel
<Galga> 1111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111h111o1w1111 1t111o111 1111s111111t111o111p1111111111 1111t11h1a11t111111111111111111111111111111111111111111110111111111111
<DanaG> setuid: can you take a look at /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/init-top/framebuffer to see whether 'modprobe fbcon' has "-Qb" ?
<setuid> henkjan, Would an AMD64 kernel work on an Intel C2D?
<Galga> 111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111h11a11r11111d 11111111111b1111111o1111o11t1111 111111111111
<TheInfinity> what an idiot
<setuid>         modprobe -Qb fbcon
 * setuid answers his own question 
<DanaG> Hmm, they said they'd changed the package to "not respect blacklists on fb modules", but that didn't change.
<tgelter> is it just me or is selinux pretty much useless on ubuntu because of an overly-undeveloped policy?
<beerockxs> ok, fixed my mouse. The InputDevice section in xorg.conf was not setup quite right.
<beerockxs> It was either the wrong protocol or the missing CorePointer option
<setuid> I hate Intel processors and chipsets, they're so broken and buggy
<setuid> Buying 4GB for a machine that is hard-wired to only see 3GB max is fraud.
<DanaG> My 965+ICH7 laptop works fine for me; better than my old nforce2 ever did.
<DanaG> Perhaps Lenovo is the one at fault.
<DanaG> HP offers a workstation laptop that supports 4 gigs of RAM/
<lootoo> <setuid> if BIOS see it, its not hardware issue probably... try other distros, OSes or something
<DanaG> Or wait, maybe even 8.
<setuid> Sure, and Lenovo claims that it supports 4GB, and it does, until you load a 32-bit or 64-bit OS on it
<lootoo> setuid: and its not intel fault, same problem i had with AMD
<lootoo> system
<DanaG> Yup, it supports 8.
<setuid> lootoo, Nope, there's only 1 version of 1 OS that claims to see it, and that's Vista 64-bit Ultimate
<setuid> Not even 64-bit 2003 Server supports iut
<DanaG> 8 is ungodly expensive, though:  http://h71016.www7.hp.com/dstore/MiddleFrame.asp?page=config&ProductLineId=539&FamilyId=2623&BaseId=23735&jumpid=re_R2515_store/smProdCat/PSG/notebooks/HP_8510w_notebook_CFG9
<setuid> Nor Gentoo 64-bit, Ubuntu or SuSE
<lootoo> setuid: did you tried vista?
<lootoo> just to know if it see it
<lootoo> and kernel options like HIGHMEM64G or something
<lootoo> dunno
<setuid> I could pop the original drive that came with this laptop (default Lenovo Vista install), and see
<setuid> But I'm willing to bet they fraudulently change the displayed value to reduce customer complaints, because Vista *DOES NOT* support 4GB RAM on Intel C2D chipsets.
<lootoo> also you may try bios update
<setuid> Latest bios as of a week ago
<setuid> I'll see if they released one in the last few days
<tgelter> I've got a C2D w/ 4 GB RAM (all recognized and used)...
<setuid> Looks like it'll be 44 hours before the hard-amd64 alternate ISO is downloaded
<setuid> cdimage is *CRAWLING*
<tgelter> setuid: using the torrent?
<setuid> tgelter, no
<tgelter> setuid: I'd recommend the torrent, it usually screams compared to direct DL
<DanaG> setuid: run 'cpuid' (google for it) under Vista, then.
<setuid> No torrents for these
<tgelter> setuid: ah, that makes a difference =)
<setuid> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<DanaG> Oddly enough, the usually wicked-fast mirrors.kernel.org is currently being slow, for some reason.
<LibertyShadow> Torrents are so much better for the servers too
<setuid> LibertyShadow, I've been a production torrent tracker for a handful of OSS projects for about 6 years, I'm aware of the benefits ;)
<DanaG> OOh, 8 gigs of RAM in a laptop.... would you use it?
<LibertyShadow> setuid: Just saying :D
<DanaG> For 1200 bucks (over base 1x2GB DIMM)
<setuid> DanaG, Use Crucial, they were 1/2 the cost of the same RAM from Lenovo directly
<DanaG> My current laptop just has dirt-cheap RAM from newegg.  It came with 1x512, and I added a second one.
<setuid> cdimage is at 5.3k/sec now
<DanaG> But the fact that that HP supports 8 gigs is pretty cool... though I wouldn't use it.
<nemo> DanaG: would be good for a dev laptop
<Ayabara> hey. I use FF3b4 in Ubuntu with a dark theme, and I'm having problems with dark letters on dark background in dialog boxes. I had a userContent.css that fixed this on FF2, but it doesn't seem to work on FF3b4. Anyone know the why of this?
<setuid> Would be horrible for battery life though
<nemo> DanaG: say, one running oracle database, a java application server, an IDE and other memory hogs...
<DanaG> You'd be able to get an extended 12-cell battery that adds on to the existing 8-cell.
<nemo> those all get pretty greedy on my system :-/
<setuid> adds onto? For a total of 20 cells?
<DanaG> I believe so.
<setuid> That's the same weight as a second laptop! :)
<nemo> luggable
<DanaG> Base laptop is 6 pounds.
<setuid> +4 pounds for batteries
<DanaG> 1.77 pounds, says Newegg.
<DanaG> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834998017
<Galga> hi
<Galga> my keyboard was locked and '1' key was auto-pressed
<Galga> was it because of a bug or something ? i was playing with mplayer
<nemo> Galga: there are several bugs on this
<nemo> Galga: the older one having been duped on a newer one
<Galga> nemo: ok. But i think it was due to mplayer
<nemo> if you want the annoying workaround, turn off keyboard repeat in keyboard settings
<setuid> 91.189.88.{34|39} must be getting hammered
<nblracer> hello, i have a problem, i dont think it is is a bug, just user error
<nblracer> or me beeing a n00b
<nemo> Galga: well, I could be misunderstanding you, but if it is same bug, it isn't mplayer.
<DanaG> Is it this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194214
<nemo> seems to have a variety of triggers.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed]
<DanaG> the stuckage.
<setuid> nemo, it's a load issue
<DanaG> ?
<nemo> setuid: ... load.
<DanaG> (sorry, I'm a bit obsessive-compulsive about my own punctuation)
<nemo> setuid: you're joking.
<setuid> Under heavy load, the kreyboard goes nuts and repeats
<Galga> thanks for the link DanaG
<nemo> setuid: ok. I have a dual core system
<nemo> setuid: I open gedit
<nemo> I hold down a key while clicking on the mouse
<nemo> my CPUs don't even crack 1%
<nemo> and it sticks.
<DanaG> AAh, keyboard+mouse is exactly the trigger.
<setuid> That's intentioanl
<setuid> er, intentional
<nemo> DanaG: yep. that's what does it for me. just found the idea of "load" to be amusing
<DanaG> Temporary workaround: go back to xserver-xorg-core 1.4
<setuid> It doesn't stick, it stops if you let go of the mouse
<nemo> setuid: not at all
<setuid> I just tested it here, it stops when I release the mouse
<nemo> setuid: it sticks. every single time, it sticks.
<setuid> Linux version 2.6.24-12-server (buildd@palmer) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu4)) #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:34:17 UTC 2008
<nemo> setuid: USB mouse, USB keyboard, FWIW
<DanaG> PS/2 for me.
<setuid> Thinkpad here, so PS2 as well
<nemo> but, yeah, turning off keyboard repeat fixes - if you know of a way to turn that "feature" off completely though.
<nemo> if indeed the idea was to make it do that, and it isn't picking up a keyboard release.
<nemo> I'd prefer to have keyboard repeat than turning everything off just to avoid some silly feature like "repeat keys while mouse down" that appears to be broken :)
<nemo> 'cause there isn't any way for me to solve it except to disable repeat in menu if I can reach it (even clicking on a gconf disable script I made didn't help) or restarting.
<DanaG> Restarting Xorg alone will fix it, too: use alt-sysrq-k instead of ctrl-alt-backspace.
<setuid> Any one have a faster mirror for http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/hardy-alternate-amd64.iso
<nemo> DanaG: interesting.
<nemo> DanaG: well, I can usually get to a terminal. you can restart Xorg without killing gnome?
<DanglyBits> how do i do a remote desktop session with my hardy box at home , from work computer (windowsXp)?
<DanaG> Nope, that's not possible -- killing Xorg kills everything under it.
<setuid> DanaG, rdesktop
<DanaG> Wrong tab-complete?
<setuid> DanaG, Assuming your RDP host allows external connections and firewall rules permit the port across
<DanaG> DanglyBits: That's a funny nickname.
<DanglyBits> do i need to look at freenx?
<setuid> DanglyBits, Why?
<DanglyBits> how do i do a remote desktop session with my hardy box at home , from work computer (windowsXp)?
<setuid> Do you have the ability to punch holes through the firewall?
<DanglyBits> yes
<setuid> uh
<setuid> Wait, you can't
<DanglyBits> work firewall or home?
<setuid> If you're at work, sitting at your XP machine, you can't initiate an rdesktop connection from there to your Hardy box at home, back into your XP machine at work.
<DanglyBits> so what can i use to do that ?
<DanaG> There are no RDP host applications for Linux; use that FreeNX instead.
<DanglyBits> what software?
<setuid> vnc over ssh, probably
<Wobbo>  is there a new usplash human theme incomming? Perhaps in the same style as the new login screen
<nemo> DanaG: sooo. what whould be the point in not using ctrl-alt-backspace? :)
<setuid> I'm not even sure why you'd want to do that
<nemo> DanaG: anyway, I usually can manage to sign out normally using mouse...
<DanaG> Ctrl-alt-backspace won't be working under the stuck keyboard.
<setuid> You're already at the XP machine, why go out and back in, just to get to the same machine
<nemo> DanaG: works under my stuck keyboard. I think.
<nemo> DanaG: hard to remember. lately I have just signed out normally.
<nemo> or disabled keyboard repeat :-p
<DanglyBits> does anyone know if there is a freenx 0.7.2 version for hardy yet?
<DanglyBits> gentoo has one
<setuid> I don't think you're describing your problem accurately
<DanglyBits> setuid: i am at work and want to visually see my hardy linux desktop on my home computer...how can i accomplish that?
<setuid> Ah, that's different
<setuid> So you can use vnc/tightvnc to do that
<setuid> and install vncviewer on the Windows machine
<DanglyBits> is tightvnc just as fast as nx?
<setuid> Fast or faster, yes.
<DanglyBits> ok...ill try tightvnc
<Galga> DanaG: yes, i did pressed '1' key for quite sometime and this happened. secondly, whenever i try to run apt-get install in a terminal. it jumps to 5 blank lines and usually 3 to 5 cmdline ENTER
<DanaG> Same for me: it'll spam 'enter' and cause the "are you sure" thingy to appear multiple times on unauthenticated packages.
<Galga> but i m happy i haven't pressed the del key for that long :)
<Galga> ok repeat key is disabled now
<flipstar> Galga: theres a bug report for that.. #203573
<DanaG> bug 203573
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203573 in apt "apt-get produces empty space/lines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203573
<Galga> flipstar: yes i am already reading one
<nemo> setuid: "fast or faster"  - not in my experience :-/
<nemo> setuid: plus, interfaces are more responsive and natural.
<setuid> nemo, Depends on your configuration. In my experience, FreeNX was slower.
<setuid> but then again, my systems are optimized for that kind of usability
<nemo> setuid: remote over web. nxserver/nxclient running ssh connection, compressed.
<setuid> Which ssh crypt algo?
<nemo> vnc, even with tightvnc with bgr233 and jpeg compression, was significantly laggier
<setuid> blowfish is MUCH faster
<Galga> bbl
<nemo> setuid: that's not really relevant once the connection is established
<setuid> Sure it is
<nemo> PKE is only for setting up the private key session alg...
<setuid> Nope, read up on it. What do you think encrypts the session data?
<nemo> private key random number streams are all about equally fast
<setuid> Or run libgcrypt's tests on your machine and see
<setuid> Nope, completely false. See above.
<nemo> I have read up on it in past in context of HTTPS. perhaps ssh does differently. which seems foolish
<setuid> I just did benchmarks on 32/64 bit Linux and 32/64-bit SunOS yesterday. The results were shocking.
<nemo> PKE algs are all horribly slow compared to a private key stream
<nemo> setuid: example test you ran?
<setuid> The stock libgcrypt tests in this particular case
<nemo> setuid: 'cause, yeah. initially it may be slower...
<setuid> The Sun box took 8 hours to run them ;)
<nemo> setuid: that doesn't necessarily invalidate what I said
<setuid> Of course, that's just an aside that Sun hardware sucks ;)
<nemo> can you link me to where ssh does not use private keys for the stream? since you said I should read up on it, perhaps you have a resource?
<nemo> since, well, I *am* only familiar with it in another context.
<nemo> s/private keys/private key exchange/
<lepta> having great problems over ubuntu hardy with xorg .. cant dpkg-reconfigure it properly,.. anyone can explain me why i cant configure the driver and resolution section?
<setuid> Look at the -c option to ssh
<nemo> setuid: I'm aware of what that does
<setuid> Then  you should be clear
<setuid> Not -C
<nemo> setuid: dude. that's for the PKE. I've already said that most SSL only uses PKE to setup the connection
<nemo> you disagree
<nemo> so. I'm requesting more info than "-c"
<setuid> I don't use SSL for ssh sessions...
<nemo> I said that was the context I was familiar with it in.
<nemo> I'm still waiting for your information. I'm not being hostile, you just said I was "completely wrong" so I'd like to learn more about why ssh would do things the inefficient way.
<setuid> It doesn't... We were talking in the context of "more responsive", and using a faster crypt algo will make that experience smoother...
<setuid> I didn't say it "compresses better" or anything like that
<nemo> setuid: and I noted the algorithm you use only matters in initial setup of the stream.
<nemo> so, say the first 30 seconds of the session
<nemo> tops
<nemo> well. cypher block chaining might vary a bit between algs
<setuid> And how are all packets after that sent across the connection?
<nemo> setuid: using a private alg exchanged during initial public encryption
<nemo> public key encryption is horribly inefficient
<nemo> requires a lot of modulus operations just for small chunks of data
<nemo> at least, that is how it is normally done. maybe ssh is different - since you seem to know, you must have a resource
<setuid> I didn't say I was an expert, but several years of anecdotal usage of various crypt algos remotely, blowfish is SIGNIFICANTLY faster and "smoother" (to use your word), than the others.
<nemo> ok. so annecdotal.
<nemo> fair 'nuff.
<setuid> And not just the initial 30 second handshake
<Exilant> anyone else experiences problems with logout from X?
<flipstar> setuid: i thing this depends on the cpu you use
<setuid> flipstar, Sure, and if I change what -c I pass, the results differ
<setuid> On the same target and source cpus
<nemo> setuid: and wasn't saying you said you were an expert either. although you did say I was "completely wrong" :)
<flipstar> amd or intel i mean..mostly blowfish is faster on amd..aes faster on intel..
<nemo> that I take exception to, since I thought I had some understanding of how public key encryption is normally used
<setuid> I'll have to write up some actual benchmarks and publish them
<setuid> We use a thing at work, some web-based, java-based RDP client, and it's at least 2x faster than the standard Remote Desktop Connection. I don't know what they're using, or how they did it, but it's almost identical to working local. No lag.
<setuid> It's this: http://www.hobsoft.com/
<nemo> anyway, RTFMing the openssl crypt man pages now
<savvas> you got two more like that setuid, like nomachine.com and loginsomething, can't remember the exact name
<nemo> setuid: it does appear that blowfish does efficient CBC
<nemo> setuid: I find it hard to believe it would be noticeable. but, ok. :)
<nemo> setuid: anyway. I guess my point is.  I found VNC to be a LOT slower - and neither machine was close to maxing out its CPU
<nemo> plus, of course, nomachine isn't polling the display, it is smarter
<nemo> thus no clipping artifacts or missed polls
<DanaG> damnit, I just had another one of those hard lockups.
<DanaG> Ohh great, now my fat32 partition will be screwed up, and I'll likely lose my Firefox bookmarks.
<DanaG> Lovely.
<Galga> there are other partitions on drive. whenever i try to open them, message says you are not privileged to mount drive. they were accessible in 7.10
<Wobbo> anyone having hickups with synergy?
<nemo> DanaG: um. your bookmarks *are* backed up :)
<nemo> DanaG: you know, I've been thinking of ditching my FAT32 partition - NTFS-3g seems pretty stable lately
<DanaG> Aah, it didn't lose bookmarks this time; just lost my session.
<savvas> i use ext3 with http://www.fs-driver.org/
<nemo> savvas: hm.
<nemo> savvas: that direction worries me more :)
<nemo> I'd care less if my NTFS partition was corrupted.
<savvas> well... it's easier to manage :P
<nemo> heh.
<nemo> actually, what I should do is move my user data on both NT and Linux into separate partitions
<nemo> then mount those
<savvas> i use ubuntu as my main o/s, and once or twice per fortnight i use windows xp
<nemo> I can back up, say, the D:\Program Files  and if it gets corrupted, restore it without worrying about that registry crap
<savvas> ah
<nemo> and I guess D:\Documents and Settings
<savvas> well true :P
<DanaG> ext2ifs doesn't work very well.
<DanaG> For example, if it's uncleanly unmounted, it'll ask you to format the volume,
<savvas> DanaG: it works if you use a read only :P
<DanaG> instead of just read-only.
<savvas> urm..
<DanaG> You can't set it to do read-only on failure.  Same with ntfs-3g.
<DanaG> It's all or nothing: rw or nothing.
<savvas> i generally have another hard disk for windows, and I don't really need anything else besides stuff that I download while i'm on ubuntu :P
 * DanaG wonders how big is big enough to back up a 40GB ext3 partition with multiple snapshots.
 * DanaG likes his Hitachi 7k200-200.
<Splex> I am having troubles with the acpi-support 0.106 package.  Is there a way for me to downgrade to 0.105?
<nemo> DanaG: ... snapshots?
<DanaG> I want to keep backups of multiple points in time.
<nemo> DanaG: btw, have you heard of the idea of checking in $HOME in subversion (and before that, CVS)?  I thought that was neat :)
<DanaG> I have lots of stuff in /etc, though.
<DanaG> Lots of customized stuff, I mean.
<nemo> mmm. but that tends to be tied to system
<nemo> DanaG: you should perhaps use RCS in /etc
<nemo> since that disassociates it from your backup policy
<nemo> ... or even check /etc into subversion too :)
<DanaG> My xorg.conf has sections for intel and nvidia (current) and vboxvideo.
<DanaG> RCS?
<nemo> the precursor to CVS
<nemo> DanaG: very lightweight, so you can just use RCS inside /etc
<DanaG> If I have one section for each type of video device, then it's interchangable.
<nemo> no need for separate repo.
<Exilant> whenever I logout of X, my system crashes
<Exilant> any idea where to find out sth. about that?
<Ayabara> is it possible to have FF2 and FF3 installed at the same time, with different config directories?
<nemo> Ayabara: sure.
<nemo> Ayabara: ... now. what do you mean by config directories. do you mean profiles?
<Ayabara> nemo: I think that's what I mean :-)
<nemo> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_Manager#Linux
<Ayabara> thanks
<nemo> Ayabara: you can then have your firefox 2 shortcut pass the -P for its custom profile
<nemo> is indeed often necessary with custom extensions, unless you don't mind stuff vanishing when you have FF2/FF3 share a profile :)
<Ayabara> nemo: got it
<ant30> hi all
<DanaG> What's the best blocksize to use to make dd unobtrusive to the system?  I'm dd'ing between two hard drives.
<vallhalla81> having sound card can anyone advise?
<vallhalla81> issues*
<minimec> vallhalla81: I would do lspci | grep -i audio in a terminal and search for your chip in combination with hardy
<LaserJock> anybody know what things you have to change if the UUID of your swap partition changes?
<LaserJock> I've already changed the fstab entry and did an update-initramfs but still no swap
<LaserJock> bah, I just found it: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume
<vallhalla81> minimec: i will lookin to it now ty
<Galga> grep stands for gnome report right ?
<ReL1K> anyone ran into any issues with hardy and vmware 6+?
<ReL1K> thinking about updating
<flipstar> ReL1K: you cant compile vmware on the latest kernel..
<flipstar> need a patch for that
<LaserJock> Galga: I'm pretty sure it doesn't. grep doesn't have anything to do with gnome
<ReL1K> flipstar, gotchya thanks
<Galga> LaserJock: yes, reading on wiki now
<savvas> ReL1K: you could try virtualbox, the gutsy compiled release works fine here
<Seamus> Hello, I'm looking for a suspend/resume solution for a thinkpad t61p
<Seamus> nvidia 570m proprietary drivers seem to be the issue
<Seamus> the VESA drivers are annoyingly slow but suspend works fine with them.
<ReL1K> savvas: been having some major issues with USB and virtualbox..would pick virtualbox in a heartbeat but because of the USB support ive steered away
<LCID_Fire> Hi
<LCID_Fire> How does one replace the current running kernel - with one built from git?
<ccooke> LCID_Fire: 1) use kernel-package. 2) Is there a reason you need that? should you be submitting a bug against the hardy kernel?
<LCID_Fire> ccooke: I changed a driver and I'd like to try it out - problem is since it's the same kernel version the install script appearently does not replace the current running modules :(
<askand> I understand that aticards are being blacklisted in compiz in current hardy, can someone explain why?
<Amaranth> askand: If you are using a laptop and using the ati driver (not fglrx) compiz will not load for you because of problems with basically all of the mobility cards
<Amaranth> Well, it's actually a problem with the ati driver but since we're going on 9 months or so of it being broken and no fix in sight we're just blocking the cards
<Amaranth> askand: the 'fix' is to install the fglrx driver
<Seamus> Amaranth: don't I know you? P
<Seamus> *:P
 * Amaranth hides
<Seamus> Oh, he left.  Oh well.
<Amaranth> ?
<Seamus> Amaranth: have you ever been in a channel that sounds like "word"?
<askand> Amaranth:  ok..cause the restricted drivers manager tells me I dont need restricted drivers..is that a bug then?
<Amaranth> Seamus: I don't think so
<Amaranth> askand: No, this is something I still need to fix
<Amaranth> askand: You have a very old mobile ati chip that fglrx no longer supports, these are also the ones that work fine with the ati driver
<Seamus> I think you have some friends in this channel.  or "friends", I dunno.
<Amaranth> I hoped to get the fix in yesterday but it's going to have to wait until after the beta release
<Amaranth> Seamus: lateralus?
<Seamus> Yeah.
<askand> Amaranth: fglrx is the same drivers as you download from atisite? cause them support my card..
<Amaranth> I imagine he has not good things to say about me :)
<Amaranth> askand: yes
<Amaranth> askand: I just answered this
<Seamus> Those guys need to lighten up a little anyway.
<askand> Amaranth: Ah ok.. well I wish you luck in fixing :)
<Amaranth> askand: you have a radeon mobility 9000 or something, right?
<Seamus> I think he mentioned you being "retarded" or something
<askand> nono x600
<Amaranth> askand: oh, in that case you won't get fixed
<askand> :O
<askand> :(
<Amaranth> askand: the x600 mobility is one that is known broken
<Amaranth> and the fglrx driver does support it
<Seamus> Anyway, I saw your blog, so you're working on ATI drivers now?
<Amaranth> Seamus: yeah, he is a very angry man :)
<Seamus> how about making the nvidia VESA drivers not suck?
<Amaranth> Seamus: nah, I don't work on drivers
<Amaranth> i work on compiz :)
<Seamus> oh that's right.
<askand> Amaranth: hrm..what will happen when hardy is released? is there a way I can fix that manually then?
<Amaranth> askand: you can start compiz with SKIP_CHECKS=yes
<Amaranth> Seamus: I know a lot of high-level stuff about driver though, that's kind of required for this stuff :)
<Seamus> Amaranth: Do you know what's wrong with emerald?  When I enable compiz it causes poor tab performance in firefox.
<askand> Amaranth:  hm..but there must be a reason I must use skipchecks? what is wrong? im just curious :)
<Amaranth> Seamus: the nouveau driver is getting very good, it's already better than nv (and nvidia) for 2D stuff
<Amaranth> Seamus: emerald is a dead project, no one cares for it anymore
<Seamus> does it support the quadro 570m laptop chip?
<franek> hi
<Amaranth> ah, you have an NV5x chip
<Amaranth> in that case you'd be better off using the vesa driver, i think :P
<Amaranth> they don't have any acceleration for NV5x yet
<Seamus> uh, the performance with it sucks unless I dumb down the res
<franek> i have lite problem :/
<Amaranth> and they don't have any support (officially) for 3D
<Amaranth> and it'll be quite some time before compiz works on nouveau
<franek> i update my ubuntu 7.1 to 8.4 and
<Seamus> and when I enable the nvidia drivers performance isn't much better, I think this is related to the stupid ass frequency scaling
<franek> nautillus is now dead
<Amaranth> askand: the driver is buggy, most people with your chip get random lockups or X crashes when compiz starts
<Seamus> Amaranth: do you have any idea how to turn that frequency scaling BS off?
<franek> I kant go to any directory....
<askand> Amaranth: Oh I see, so the best would perhaps be to stay in gutsy? :)
<franek> why is this?you know?
<Amaranth> askand: no, it's actually broken in gutsy too :P
<askand> :S
<Amaranth> franek: can't say i've heard that one before
<askand> Amaranth: it have worked flawless since gutsy alpha :O
<Amaranth> askand: we actually tried to block the x600 mobility in gutsy too but there are too many variations and we missed a bunch
<askand> Amaranth: thats good...cause it works great :)
<Amaranth> so for hardy i took a hammer to it
<Amaranth> Seamus: there is something, let me see if i can find it
<franek> alpha for testing:)
<Seamus> Amaranth: I did some google searches, forum searches, etc, one solution seems to be install drivers without the scaling.
<franek> thanks this os is installed in pendrive:)
<Seamus> But ideally I'd like to be able to increase the sensitivity so it isn't noticeable when it switches.
<Seamus> or have it run at the middle performance level and then go to high when necessary.
<Amaranth> Seamus: it's hard to search for this thing :P
<franek> when to be final HH?
<Amaranth> it's a option you pass to the kernel module to lock it to full performance
<Amaranth> franek: april 24th
<Seamus> Amaranth: ah.  Maybe there's something in /proc ?
<franek> 37 days only hihi
<askand> Amaranth: A last question..my ATI X600 card has worked very well with compiz in gutsy..will it work as well in hardy if I use the skipcheck thing? :)
<Amaranth> askand: should
<askand> Amaranth: great
<Amaranth> Seamus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3873077&postcount=22
<Seamus> Amaranth: if there's something in proc I can use I might be able to make it go full performance when I plug it in, enable the scaling when it's on battery
<Seamus> by editing an acpi script.
<Amaranth> Seamus: nope, you have to do it at module load time
<franek> i'm new user and i'm so happy so using linux :)
<Seamus> Doh.  Well thanks for the help anyway, Amaranth.
<Seamus> this should suffice for now
<franek> how to repair nautillus?
<savvas> franek: if you're new to linux, you shouldn't use hardy, it's not stable yet
<franek> I have hardy id hdd I wond only try hh:)
<franek> achehh :P
<franek> where there's a will, there's a way
<savvas> < franek> how to repair nautillus? <- not with that kind of questions :)
<savvas> have you updated?
<ysth1> recently when I select a url in a terminal window and try to "Open Link", I get Could not open the address "...":
<ysth1> There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location.
<franek> savvas hahahah
<savvas> ysth1: a problem to link firefox, choose it from preferred applications at system > preferences > preferred applications
<savvas> i think it's not reported
<ysth1> gah, it's set to look for b3 still
<franek> savvas you misadvise to use widwos?:P
<savvas> franek: i was serious if you have updated
<savvas> and you're using the main server in apt sources.list
<ysth1> thanks
<franek> i change repositorium 7.1 to 8.4 and update
<savvas> franek: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop | grep -i "installed\|ubuntu\.com"
<franek> 500 http://pl.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<franek> this shell give me
<savvas> franek: system > administration > software sources > download from: main server > close > reload
<franek> problem if i kant open software source i click an not work
<franek> in desktop i dont have icons and right clic mouse 	be out of kilter
<franek> encounter
<askand> Is  xorg-driver-fglrx based on latest driver from ati? Is it updated when a new driver is released over there
<franek> savvas thx:)
<franek> by
<jimmygoon> The Vinagre menu item text is decieving
<jimmygoon> It implies more than simple VNC connections. How is this better than the Terminal Service Client? TSC supports liek 6x as many protocols
<oxigen> my hd run on 46 celsius, is this normal?
<jimmygoon> thats like around 100 degrees
<oxigen> 100 degrees?
<jimmygoon> F
<oxigen> aha
<jimmygoon> just saying
<jimmygoon> 120F to be more exact
<oxigen> 115F
<savvas> celcius?
<savvas> :)
 * savvas shuts up :p
<oxigen> :)
<pen> I installed mplayer and mozilla-mplayer, when I stream a video it has no sound
<pen> how can I solve this?
<flipstar> you could try a different audio device.. mplayer -ao alsa for e.g.
<pen> I tried
<flipstar> you stream this video or watch this stream ?
<pen> watch this stream
<flipstar> does other clients have sound? like vlc or so
<pen> before I install mplayer totem xine was doing a good job except it was laggy
<pen> it is faster with mplayer but with no sound
<flipstar> you already tried oss or pulse ?
<flipstar> maybe codecs for mplayer are missing ..
<pen> I have no idea
<pen> pulse I'm not sure
<pen> codecs missing? but I can watch mov files
<pen> just no sound
<pen> I think use alsa because I haven't changed any sound settings so I assume it uses alsa
<savvas> pen: what video? real media? avi?
<nerdygirl_ellie> Hi!
<pen> well, real media is still problematic, avi I think I can, but no sound in streaming
<savvas> pen: try with realplayer: http://www.real.com/linux
<savvas> it worked for me for some mobile videos and real media stuff i have
<pen> savvas: ok, but let me solve the sound in mplayer first
<pen> I don't understand
<pen> why
<nerdygirl_ellie> Does anyone have the linux-restricted-modules-nvidia driver working in hardy?  I had it working under Gutsy, but X won't start with it enabled in 8.04.  Something in the glx module is dying with an error message that I can now not recall.
<pen> no sound in mplayer
<savvas> pen: maybe restricted codecs, try get w64codecs or w32codecs from www.medibuntu.org
<flipstar> pen: are local files of same format working ?
<savvas> also you have to change your codecs in the preferences to make it work with mplayer i think
<pen> well, for local files I use totem
<flipstar> just try with mplayer once
<pen> aha, no sound in mplayer on local files too
<pen> it says can't open DirectShow codec wmvdmod.dll
<flipstar> then see the tip above :)
<pen> what is that?
<pen> savvas: but is threre a repository for hardy?
<gregory_> savvas: sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<savvas> pen: gutsy works for now
<pen> are u using hardy?
<savvas> yessir
<pen> then how do I add the repository? with gusty?
<savvas> yep
<pen> ok, I will try
<savvas> if it says gutsy, it doesn't mean it doesn't work on hardy :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> are you looking for the hardy medibuntu repository?
<pen> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/gutsy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<pen> like this?
<savvas> there is one?
<savvas> hold a sec pen
<savvas> nerdygirl_ellie: they opened the hardy repo at medibuntu?
<nerdygirl_ellie> (checking)
<nerdygirl_ellie> http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy free non-free
<savvas> well i'll be
<nerdygirl_ellie> stick that in your System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> third party software
<savvas> pen: do as nerdygirl_ellie suggested, press add and add the line: http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy free non-free
<nerdygirl_ellie> Then you can see what's available via systeem -> administration -> synaptic -> The origin button in the lower left -> select packages.medibuntu.org (free/non-free/main)
<pen> ok
<pen> that's nice
 * nerdygirl_ellie installed acroread, w32codecs, and non-free-codecs (in suspected violation of a number of federal laws)
<savvas> pen: don't forget to add the key btw
<pen> is it the same as the gusty one?
<pen> if so then it's already added
<savvas> yep
<savvas> ok
<pen> well
<pen> still have no sound
<pen> and now it says there is no sound device
<pen> savvas: how do you configure your pulse?
<savvas> easy, I use less salt in my diet
<savvas> :p
<pen> pulseaudio :p
<savvas> and i try not to strain myself lol
<pen> I'm a bit unhappy with it
<pen> I have waste all this morning trying to make this work
<savvas> also, a good effector to increase it is adrenaline aka epinephrine :P
<savvas> hum
<savvas> well.. I don't use pulseaudio :)
<pen> are you using hardy?
<savvas> yes
<pen> holycow, the sound is up!!
<pen> shit, firefox is taking the sound device
<pen> that's why
<savvas> according to volume control, i use oss mixer
<pen> you can change that
<pen> in sound settings
<savvas> neah
<savvas> it works
<savvas> :)
<pen> :)
<pen> savvas: thx you and the other guy for the repo
<pen> now I'm happy
<pen> :D
<savvas> *girl
<savvas> :P
<savvas> I suppose nerdygirl_ellie is a girl :)
<nerdygirl_ellie> (Thanks for noticing! :) )
<nerdygirl_ellie> the L-r-m nvidia driver/module... is it working for anyone?
<Gnine> is libc6 safe to update from 2.6.24-11-generic x86_64  yet
<savvas> Gnine: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache policy libc6
<flipstar> libc6 version 2.7-9ubuntu2 should be safe
<Gnine> 104
<Gnine> that was 10-4 message acknowledged, flip
<savvas> hehehe
<clusty> hey
<clusty> some weird stuff is going on with the python-wx package
<clusty> it won;t install cleanly
<clusty> ....update
<clusty> is it just me?
<savvas> try reinstall it
<clusty> apt-get install -f?
<flipstar> no changes to python-wx ..
<clusty> Setting up python-wxgtk2.8 (2.8.7.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<clusty> file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/wxaddons/__init__.py
<clusty> file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/wxaddons/setup.py
<clusty> file does not exist: /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/wxaddons/sized_controls.py
<clusty> its wxgtk
<clusty> sorry
<Gnine> if system is still operational i suggest wait 'til next update
<clusty> i can wait no sweat
<clusty> no idea who needs the wx stuff
<clusty> ...also, was curious of another thing:
<clusty> my ACPI reports 3 sesors and i have no idea which is what
<clusty> DTS01 ATF0
<clusty> is there some standard naming scheme?
<clusty> DTS0/DTS1
<Gnine> i run with noacpi so cant help you there
<clusty> probably the DTS stuff are the 2 cores
<clusty> anyways
<Gnine> perhaps
<clusty> ...yet another mystery :D
<flipstar> i have no systemsetting>advanced>system services :(
<flipstar> it always say some problem occured and hangs at 0%
<Gnine> i dont have those menus at all
<Gnine> recap. i do have Services in system>administration
 * flipstar running kde
<nerdygirl_ellie> clusty: I have the same problem, and have for the last couple of updates.  I am ignoring it.
<Gnine> gnome here
<clusty> nerdygirl_ellie, cute
<nerdygirl_ellie> does anyone have the restricted nvidia module working in hardy?
<RAOF> nerdygirl_ellie: Yes.
<clusty> mine
<clusty> but with envy
<Galga> hmm the service manager authentication / unlock idea is cool :)
 * RAOF wonders why people use envy on testing systems.  Especially when nvidia-glx-new is the latest released driver.
<clusty> a bit too suse-like :(
<nerdygirl_ellie> RAOF: X won't start when I enable it here.  Are you using nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new?
<clusty> RAOF, because somehow the modules screw up
<RAOF> nerdygirl_ellie: nvidia-glx-new.
<clusty> RAOF, ...constantly
 * nerdygirl_ellie admits she has no idea, but that her WoW performance sucks without nv.
<RAOF> clusty: Generally, because you've used Envy, yes :)
<clusty> nope
<clusty> this is first time i use envy
 * flipstar uses binary packages from nvidia.com
<clusty> growing tired switching to the intel card till new update comes out
<Galga> besides which services i can safely turn off ? power management ?
<nerdygirl_ellie> flipstar: do they still used the .sh installer, or did they publish a repository.  For the record, since my issue is with GLX, that won't help me.
<flipstar> they provide a binary..but with a nice installer script..
<clusty> Galga, you that strapped on resources?
<Galga> acpid, apmd
<nerdygirl_ellie> RAOF: thanks, I'll try it tonight...
<Gnine> nvidia Go6100 with nvidia-glx-new. ok. no issues
<dr_evil> I'm dist-upgrading right now, installing the last 324 updates. X just shut down/crashed/quit, doesn't appear to be normal. anyone got an idea?
<Galga> clusty: not really, but wanted to test any performance gain.
<clusty> dr_evil, check X logs
<flipstar> dr_evil: use update-manager/upgrade without X
<nerdygirl_ellie> Grine:  Do you know if it will an nVidia G72M [GeForce Go 7400]  (from lspci)
<nerdygirl_ellie> s/will/'will work'
<dr_evil> i'll check, can still login on console :)
<flipstar> dr_evil: X doesnt work anymore ?
<clusty> nerdygirl_ellie, i have a 7400
<nerdygirl_ellie> clusty:  Could I sweet talk you out of a dpkg -l and a copy of your x config?  Pretty Please?
<clusty> anything for nerdy galz
<clusty> not a lot of those in the linux world :D
<Gnine> i assume that should be the case, nerdygirl_ellie .. otherwise my testing with nvidia has always been succesful
<nerdygirl_ellie> clusty: Did you get my pm?
<clusty> yah
<clusty> in preocess
<nerdygirl_ellie> Gnine: Thanks.  Clusty has it working, I'm going to see what's different between our configs.
<nerdygirl_ellie> Gnine Clusty RAOF:  Thanks all.
<Raspberry> any suggestions for more stability with the npviewer flash plugin for firefox?  seems to crash after each use
<dr_evil> flipstar I'm not sure what happened. but I now completed the update using dpkg --update -a
<dr_evil> and I try a reboot
<dr_evil> but yes, X wasnt running anymore
<RAOF> Raspberry: Are you up-to-date?  The -2ubuntu1 version should offer loss crashes :)
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> patched up as of an hour ago
<Raspberry> it doesn't say it crashed every time -- flash just stops working
<dr_evil> uahhh, its alive and running again
<Agrajag-> g'day, is anyone else getting some webpages rendered with huge fonts in ff3b4? e.g. twinklephone.com
<Agrajag-> didn't happen with beta 3
<spideylinux> Agrajag`: are the icons huge too?
<Agrajag-> spideylinux: what icons? images on the webpages are normal size
<spideylinux> Agrajag`: like the back button and the status bar
<Agrajag-> no, they're normal
<Agrajag-> just fonts
<lepta> having great problems over ubuntu hardy with xorg .. cant dpkg-reconfigure it properly,.. anyone can explain me why i cant configure the driver and resolution section?
<Agrajag-> on some webpages. e.g. google.com is fine, twinklephone.com is not
<spideylinux> Agrajag`: ok, that's a different issuse than I had
<spideylinux> Agrajag`: You might need to set your font size max, google uses their own
<Agrajag-> spideylinux: i've tried changing the font size, doesn't seem to change much. even unchecking "Allow pages to use their own fonts ..." doesn't fix it
<clusty> Agrajag-, tried ctrl and spin mouse wheel? :D
<spideylinux> Agrajag`: that's weird
<Agrajag-> yes, but that makes pages look horrible, as the aspect of other elements does not change
<Black_Magic> how do i get this package for hardy
<Black_Magic>  openssl-devel
<flipstar> Agrajag-: maybe forcing 96dbi helps..
<Agrajag-> flipstar: force 96dbi where?
<jpatrick> !info openssl-devel hardy | Black_Magic
<ubotu> black_magic: Package openssl-devel does not exist in hardy
<clusty> sudo apt-get install libssl
<clusty> pick version
<Black_Magic> :/...
<clusty> !info libssl-dev
<ubotu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): SSL development libraries, header files and documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8g-4ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1896 kB, installed size 5532 kB
<Black_Magic> E: Package libssl has no installation candidate
<flipstar> Agrajag-: dont know where it is in gnome..under apereance somewhere i guess
<spideylinux> Agrajag`: check your about:config, layout.css.dpi
<Agrajag-> default, -1
<spideylinux> Agrajag`: I think you can set that to 96 to force the dpi for firefox
<Agrajag-> ok.. gnome dpi is already 96dpi
<wurst> hardy <3
<wurst> good job, guys ;)
<Agrajag-> hmm.. now fonts are tiny
<Black_Magic> thx
<Agrajag-> wait.. that might just be firefox remembering that i changed the font size
<Agrajag-> yeah. looks good now
<Agrajag-> wonder why it's getting the gnome dpi wrong
<spideylinux> Agrajag`: don't know but I had a similar problem with Beta3 and had to force it
<wurst> what about language files for firefox 3?
<wurst> will they get included soon?
<Agrajag-> does anyone here happen to use twinkle? i just can't get it to work with pulseaudio. twinkle uses alsa, and other alsa apps work fine, but twinkle blocks the device, and wont work if other apps are using the device
<ethana2> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/5047/
<ethana2> Any thoughts on this?
<flipstar> i dont get it
<ethana2> flipstar: two users, one machine, same time
<ethana2> flipstar: with 2 of everything else you'd expect, but i made due with one stereo out
<ethana2> ...and just split it into two mono sinks, giving one to each user
<flipstar> usally you can play different things at the same time..you tried using alsa instead ?
<ethana2> oh wait, sorry
<ethana2> ...what?
<ethana2> no alsa
<ethana2> one user has one speaker from my stereo set
<ethana2> the other user has the other speaker
<ethana2> ....there are no exceptions to that policy
<ethana2> it's as good as hardware, from the userland
<flipstar> oh..then setting on channel to left and on the other users channel to right doesnt work..?
<ethana2> i made two virtual sound devices that things can use
<ethana2> one is the right speaker
<ethana2> one is the left speaker
<ethana2> ...each user has their own ... i think it's like
<ethana2> default.pulse or something
<ethana2> in their home, that tells them which one to use
<flipstar> okay..this is probably more advanced
<ethana2> it's not as elegant as it could be, that is.. each user has to use the same seat
<ethana2> or they're not placed properly
<ethana2> but we haven't had any issues
<ethana2> how are updates liking us all today?
<ethana2> safe?
<flipstar> more or less
<ethana2> more or less?
<ethana2> well, as long as nothing completely explodes
<ethana2> and leaves me with my livecd to clean it up
<ethana2> ..it's good enough for me, i guess
<flipstar> at least i didnt had critical issues
<Splex> I am unable to load thunderbird, not sure why... anyone else having this trouble?
<Splex> When i run 'thunderbird' from console, nothing happens, no errors are shown, no window comes up
<flipstar> hm there were no changes to thunderbird in the last few weeks..
<Splex> Yeah I know,  it makes no sense
<Splex> it was working yesterday
<flipstar> just try reinstalling ..
<Splex> i did twice
<flipstar> you probably didnt changed any ?
<Niklas_E> is there any fix for /dev/null device? it makes the login go crazy
<Splex> and i tried moving my ~/.mozilla-thunderbird dir
<Splex> nothing comes up
<flipstar> Niklas_E: what do you mean ?
<Splex> im not sure where to check for any logs/errors for that prog.
<flipstar> Splex: try backup all you settings then purge it and reinstall ..
<Splex> what do you mean by purge?
<Niklas_E> well, when I login (as my normal user, in terminal) it says something about /dev/null, and repeating that and it goes away if I do chmod o+rw /dev/null
<Splex> 'mark for complete removal' ?
<flipstar> Splex: sudo apt-get purge.. or sudo apt-get remove --purge
<flipstar> yep
<Niklas_E> the null is only crw-rw----
<kumarphilly> whens the beta suppose to be out?
<flipstar> two days
<kumarphilly> nice
<flipstar> testing isos are already out
<kumarphilly> alpha users wont have to do anything
<kumarphilly> correct
<kumarphilly> ?
<flipstar> alpha isnt beta..so we have to update..
<kumarphilly> will i have to redownload an iso
<kumarphilly> and install it
<kumarphilly> or distribution upgrade?
<Splex> flipstar:  I just purged it, and installed again.   Same problem =/
<flipstar> wired thing
<flipstar> kumarphilly: just update as usual
<kumarphilly> ah
<kumarphilly> and at final release
<kumarphilly> smae thing?
<protocol1> when does hardy release?
<flipstar> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<flipstar> yep
<flipstar> protocol1: on 8.04 ..
<protocol1> flipstar, yeah
<kumarphilly> thanks
<kumarphilly> anyone use hosting serce
<protocol1> flipstar, April?
<flipstar> yep,april
<protocol1> cool
<flipstar> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule for details
<kumarphilly> does anyone know a good hosting servicwe
<Niklas_E> where can I download the cd ?
<flipstar> "the cd"..which cd..?
<Niklas_E> 8.04
<kumarphilly> like iso image to burn?
<Niklas_E> dev, iso
<kumarphilly> torrents!
<Niklas_E> yeah
<wurst> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com
<flipstar> or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Niklas_E> thanks
<kumarphilly> if you use http:/ftp to download it then get a eureopean server
<kumarphilly> torrents only use if you have settings and know what your doing
<kumarphilly> anyone notice that the main server was being as slow as hell
<kumarphilly> i was installing azureus a few days ago
<kumarphilly> and it was going 20 b/s
<kumarphilly> im like screw this.... then i changed it to some randome one:-p
<flipstar> i dont like azureus anyway
<gregcha117> my sound isnt working anymore can anyone help?
<Splex> what is the best/fastest torrent client for linux?
<kumarphilly> speed all are same
<kumarphilly> i use azreus
<kumarphilly> ** azureus
<Splex> ahh ok, yeah i do also
<flipstar> no ..some support extra features..
<kumarphilly> ah...
<Splex> i use vuze
<kumarphilly> my ISP blocks torretns
<kumarphilly> so i have to edit ip tables
<kumarphilly> :-(
<flipstar> just change port and use encryption
<Splex> wow, they block torrents??
<flipstar> some isp just *****
<kumarphilly> flipstar, nah that doesnt work..
<kumarphilly> they block rsd or something..
<flipstar> impossible
<flipstar> if you use encryption..everything is encrypted
<gregcha117> can anyone help me get my sound back?
<spideylinux> gregcha117: what kernel are you running?
<gregcha117> 2.6.24-12-386
<crimsun> why are you running -386?
<crimsun> (vice -generic)
<gregcha117> it was the default entry when i updated
<ethana2> *sigh*
<spideylinux> gregcha117: try going back to 2.6.24-11, people are having problems with sound on -12
<ethana2> no wait
<ethana2> -12 had two releases
<ethana2> the second one sound works fine
<flipstar> try the generic one first..
<ethana2> yeah
<gregcha117> alright ill test out the generic one then
<crimsun> ethana2: right, because -386 won't pull in l-u-m
<gregcha117> k thanks ill try that
<crimsun> alsa now sits in l-u-m and not in l-i
<flipstar> l-u-m ?
<flipstar> oO
<crimsun> linux-ubuntu-modules
<flipstar> oh
<Splex> flipstar:  it was suggested to me that i try running strace thunderbird....  i am seeing a lot of 'No such file or directory' when it is trying to open libc.so.6
<Splex> so, im thinking maybe what is in the title of this channel happened to me
<flipstar> you still running an older vesion?
<Splex> i ran all updates
<Splex> i think it broke when i ran today's libc upgrade
<K4k-work> Does anyone know about a problem with any of the updates for 8.04 breaking the network connection?
<K4k-work> I have checked resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces and everything is set properly, however, ifconfig says that I don't have an IP
<K4k-work> and I have tried restarting the network interface
<Splex> k4k, what network device do you use?
<Splex> I had that problem too
<K4k-work> wired
<K4k-work> it's built into my laptop
<Splex> ohh, is it intel?
<K4k-work> yes
<Ward1983_> how's hardy these days? nothing for users yet i presume?
<K4k-work> Splex: o, it's broadcom
<K4k-work> sorry
<K4k-work> brain fart
<K4k-work> I have IPW wireless and broadcom wired
<Splex> im using the ipw3945,  had troubles as soon as i updated acpi-support from 0.105 to 0.106
<K4k-work> so just role back acpi-support then?
<Splex> only have the problem when i run 2.6.24-12
<Splex> when i run 2.6.22, seems to work fine
<K4k-work> I had it with *-11 too
<K4k-work> it doesn't matter which I boot to
<K4k-work> it worked before I updated though with *-11
<Splex> that is all you updated before it broke?
<K4k-work> no, I just ran apt-get upgrade and then rebooted
<K4k-work> it got like 300 something updates
<raul> hallo pple i cant configure my radeon hd 2400 pro on hardy
<raul> because i cant install ati drivers fglrx on hardy
<Splex> k4k-work: do you know which intel module you use?
<raul> because dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg cant configure the driver section
<J-_> Is wireless broke?
<K4k-work> Splex: for the wireless it's ipw3945 and for the wired it's a broadcom...something
<raul> can anybody help me please?
<Splex> J-:  which wireless do you use?
<Ward1983_> how's hardy these days? nothing for users yet i presume?
<raul> iwl3945 by the way\
<J-_> Splex: how can I find out?
<Splex> me too
<raul> is newer
<Splex> seems we are all having similar problem here
<K4k-work> I'm currently trying to downgrade acpi-support but I can't seem to force version on it
<K4k-work> is there a way to restore the version from the CD?
<gregcha117> well restarting using the generic kernel didnt help my sound problems at all
<J-_> can I go down a kernel version to see if wireless is still broke, or, will it not work like that?
<raul> first of all.. just be sure to switch on the hardware button
<raul> for you wireless
<raul> your*
<raul> however anyone willing to help on a radeon hd on brand new hardy xorg?
<K4k-work> raul: is there just no fglrx package for hardy yet or something?
<raul> is not a matter of fglrx.. but a matter of xorg
<raul> i installed fglrx
<K4k-work> ah
<K4k-work> I have experience with fglrx, what do you need to know?
<Splex> J-:  you can find what model by running 'lspci' in console
<Ward1983_> please ignore me
<K4k-work> Ward1983_: to answer you question you all but need to read everything we're saying. YMMV
<Splex> J-: when i run 2.6.22-14 my wireless works, if i run 2.6.24-12, then it doesn't work...  but i think the problem is related to acpi-support 0.106
<Ward1983_> K4k-work, i qssume people without trouble dont come here :)
<Pici> Splex: What arch are you running in .24?
<Ward1983_> doesnt mean they dont exist
<Splex> before i updated from 0.105 to 0.106, wireless was fine
<K4k-work> Ward1983_: more then likely
<Splex> right when i updated that package, wireless went offline
<Pici> Make sure you're on -generic not -i386
<K4k-work> Ward1983_: you could always try it. It seems to work pretty well, the only gripe I have is this network being broken at the moment
<K4k-work> it seems to be a lot faster then Gutsy
<J-_> Splex: my wireless card is an Intel Prop/ Wireless 3945ABG
<J-_> pro*
<Splex> and every time i start, i get : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60104/
<Splex> J-: same as me, except mine is not pro
<Ward1983_> i was thinking of trying it for my little home server (unimported server)
<Ward1983_> unimporTANT server
<J-_> hmm
<Splex> for some reason, radio frequency kill switch is on... but i don't have any physical 'switch' on my notebook
<K4k-work> Ward1983_: for a server application I would recommend sticking with the current stable dist
<J-_> my wireless switch is always on
<Ward1983_> K4k-work, but its not an important server, its just to fool around and try out stuff
<K4k-work> Then this might be what you want
<Splex> J:  i think this is nothing to do with the actual switch... it is some sort of hw thing
<K4k-work> it's just a matter of what you're looking for
<J-_> Splex: yep
<Ward1983_> this way i could do two things at the same time
<Ward1983_> test the new ubuntu, and setup my little server
<J-_> Splex: have you tried updating today?
<Splex> yes, i am totally up-to-date
<J-_> so no new updates have been released today?
<J-_> hmm
<Splex> earlier today there were some updates
<K4k-work> Actually, has the beta been released publicly yet?
<Splex> with libc6
<K4k-work> I see that the beta freeze happened a few days ago
<J-_> I wonder if that aspci update messed up the laptop, not yesterday, but day before
<flipstar> K4k-work: only for testing yet
<Splex> that is when i hate the problem
<J-_> hmmm
<Splex> there was a time where i updated one thing, it was acpi-support
<Splex> and right after the update finished, my wireless stopped working
<K4k-work> hm...2 days...maybe I can live without my laptop till then
<J-_> I'm gonna go update, there might be a fix, brb
<Ward1983_> K4k-work, you should get a spare (old second hand) laptop if you got the money :)
<K4k-work> Ward1983_: negative
<K4k-work> ...I'm in college
<K4k-work> since when do college kids have money
<Ward1983_> K4k-work, im unemployed, even worse
<K4k-work> ouch
<Ward1983_> doing a course though
<Ward1983_> CCNA 1 and 2 included, some server stuff, hardware, ...
<Ward1983_> every damn day for 4 months, and then 2 months "stage" dunno the correct term in english, but its working in a company for free to get experience in the field
<K4k-work> hm...I'm curious, maybe the driver didn't stay put when I updated the kernel...I'm going to see if I can't find a deb package for my broadcom driver'
<K4k-work> gah, bugger I guess I'll just live with it till Thursday
<Arand> does anybody know what fglrx vresion that's durrently supplied by jockey?
<Arand> I am not really sure what the version numbers actually mean
<Arand> there's a 8-3 something at the end, does that imply that it is indeed v. 8.3 that's in the repos?
<J-_> hmm, wireless is still broke
<thompa> does anyone know how to fix the sound in ubuntu 64 I am 2.6.24-11-generic
<thompa> i mean no sound card issue
<Arand> wasn't that due to kernel? tried *.12 ?
<thompa> Arand: that the one that dont work here
<J-_> will backing down a kernel get wireless working for now?
<thompa> yes
<J-_> k
 * J-_ tries
<thompa> -11 if its atheros
<thompa> maybe worked for me
<J-_> I'm on an Intel hehe
 * J-_ tries
<thompa> there is something wrong with the acpi in acer plastic box
<thompa> like there is no acpi
<Arand> I heard there was a lot of dabbling in the acpi lately, my network was broken just recently for example, so that might be it...
<thompa> i think there are two bugs on the atheros wireless and it broke after something about backporting acer_acpi
<mithraic> Do I have any reason to believe that a HH install will fix my Xorg, open-source ATI driver, and xrandr so that rotating my display doesn't freeze the machine?
<thompa> what is the new module for acer_acpi?
<Flannel> mithraic: Its got an updated xorg.  So possibly.  You could try a liveCD (although failure on liveCD isn't sufficient to mandate failure on install)
<Splex> J-_: my ipw3945 works in 2.6.22-14 with all the current updates installed.
<mithraic> It's too bad there's no straightforward way to downgrade Hardy to Gutsy (or is there?)
<Splex> seems things broke with acpi-support package 0.106, im not sure what exactly....
<Flannel> mithraic: no, downgrading is a messy process (although not technically impossible)
<mithraic> Thanks, Flannel.
<mithraic> This is a pretty expendable machine (basically just runs a VNC client), so I'll just upgrade and see what happens. :)
<Flannel> mithraic: that's the spirit ;)
<alex_mayorga> savvas: ping
<J-_> weird, I only kernel's -8 and -12 I think it was
<J-_> wireless no workie, either.
<J-_> =S
<mithraic> Incidentally, running Synergy + VNC is a lovely combo. Gives me an extended desktop from machine 1 (a laptop, which otherwise supports only 1 external display), but if I keep moving left, synergy kicks in and I'm controlling machine 2!
<Splex> J-_ which arch?
<J-_> x86
<J-_> I hope my router isn't borked
<J-_> it's weird, lsat night my wireless, just stopped working. I'm not sure if it was from an update or not
<flipstar> probably yes
<chaosrl> does anyone know how to configure sound in hardy?
<Dr_willis> I thought it was the same as in gutsy - the alsa tools.
<chaosrl> mm, i just updated from gutsy and when i try to open the volume control, i get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Arand> has anybody experienced mounted media permissions not working, as decribed in Bug #198403
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198403 in ubuntu "file permissions not working for mounted media" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198403
<J-_> I was having problems before, but I think I fixed them. Although, I didn't know what I was doing.
<J-_> with the mounted midea issue
<J-_> media*
<Raspberry> hmm
<Raspberry> the inconsistancies with dual displays and gdm / X has really gotta get fixed
<Raspberry> I need to go find a bug on this or file it
<Raspberry> when I can CTRL+ALT+BKSP and get the display to pop up on both monitors and then do it again and only get it on one... then do it again and only get it on 1 then do it again and get it on both and do it again and get it on both... and then restart and it works on both... it just makes no sense
<Arand> The media permissions thing has folowed me all through alpha 4-6 and is still there, I'm getting a bit worried...
<J-_> Arand: I'd turn my external drive on, it worked, and wouldn't. Then wanted to change permissions so I right clicked /media/disk as root in nautilus, fooled around with the gui and figured out permissions whereas I could only write as root, but when copying the file to my desktop, it wa sstill protected.   And I lefti t like that.
<Arand> Mo problem is with an internal, ntfs partition...
<J-_> ah
<Arand> And the permissions when i click properties or do a "ls -l" clearly shows up as non-writable for non-root users, but yet I can write all I want as non-root!
<Dr_willis> Im thinking thats becuase the ntfs-3g drivers are set to allow it that way.
<Dr_willis> You normally dont set permissions on the mountpoint for ntfs/vfat filesystems.
<J-_> I got rid of ntfs as fast as I could. I don't know much about the filesystem, but I know it's in relation to windows. And there's only 1 Vistabox in this house, and 3 Linux, 1 Linux server here. The Vistabox isn't mine though =)
<Arand> hmm, I've set permissions in fstab... That worked just fine in Gutsy.
<J-_> Yeah I did that by following a tutorial a while ago with my destop pc before getting this laptop, and I didn't like how I did it
<Dr_willis> I rarely mess with ntfs-3g much. So i havent checked its docs.
<Arand> ntfs is beacause I use XP as main system.
<Dr_willis> you could always just not automount the ntfs filesystems, that way only root can mount them.
<J-_> I like sudoing into a drive to remove, or add anything to it. Reading as user.
<Arand> But it worked fine to do this in Gutsy! That's what's bothering me, it should work in hardy to in my opinion...
<shirish> guys after today's updates, my power-manager doesn't function
<J-_> I wish WPA2 worked on my router/ Hardy, but I haven't got it to work so I use WPA. Maybe I'm having these problems because someone is cracking the connection, I don't know. Like last night before changing the password, I didn;t have a secure router until I changed the password. Before when it worked it was always secure.
<Arand> shirish: in what way
<shirish> Arand: I have gnome-power-preferences set up as Put display to sleep when inactive for more than 2 minutes
<shirish> its been 5 hours & it still hasn't put the display to sleep :(
<Dr_willis> shirish,  perhaos its using the webcam to see that you are watching it.... (kidding!)
<Dr_willis> :)
<shirish> :)
<RainCT> hey
<Arand> shirish: Hum... for me it seems to think the computer is "idle" all the time, and runs on constant low brightness.
<Arand> mebbe something's up with power-m
<RainCT> I've just upgraded to Hardy and I can't get my 3G modem to work anymore (I'm on another PC with Gutsy right now)...
<RainCT> any idea?
<Arand> I'm going to check if I get any low-battery messages...
<shirish> Arand: I'm on a desktop
<Arand> aha...
<shirish> somebody filed that bug about 12 hours ago
<shirish> Bug #203513
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203513 in gnome-power-manager "display doesn't go to sleep after today's gnome-power-manager update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203513
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-19
<Raspberry> heh my display won't wake up :)
<Arand> nope, no low-power messages for my power-manager, I think it definitely needs a hug.
<shirish> guys, there was a g-p-m update
<mcphail> Will nvidia 8400GS cards be supported by the binary nvidia driver in hardy?
<mcphail> Anyone any idea which iteration of the binary nvidia drivers we will have in hardy?
<Flannel> !info nvidia-glx
<Flannel> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.11-12.31)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.11-12.31 (hardy), package size 3761 kB, installed size 11992 kB
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.11-12.31)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31 (hardy), package size 5125 kB, installed size 15228 kB
<mcphail> Thanks Flannel
<mcphail> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<alex_mayorga> E: python-wxgtk2.8: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1 ???
<alex_mayorga> looks like jockey-gtk is dead on arrival
<crimsun> -D1337 please
<crimsun> and the spew will be enormous, so pastebin it
<crimsun> jocket* upgraded fine here
<shirish> !botsnack
<alex_mayorga> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: you mean me?
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: yes
<crimsun> alex_mayorga: I want the spew from python-wxgtk2.8, ofcourse
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: can you dumb it down a notch for me?
<crimsun> ?
<alex_mayorga> I can't copy from the error on update-manager :(
<alex_mayorga> spew??
<RAOF> crimsun: -DLEET?? :)
<crimsun> no, this is sudo dpkg -i -D1337 /var/cache/apt/archives/python-wxgtk2.8(whichever version).deb
 * RAOF didn't know dpkg had a leet-speak option.
<alex_mayorga> where is the log of u-m?
<jimmygoon> Whats wrong with jockey-gtk?
<alex_mayorga> refuses to install over here
<DanaG>                1000   Lots of drivel about e.g. the dpkg/info dir
<DanaG>                 200   Lots of output for each configuration file
<DanaG>                 100   Lots of output for each file processed
<DanaG>                  20   Output for each configuration file
<DanaG>                  10   Output for each file processed
<DanaG> gaaack, didn't mean to do that.
<alex_mayorga> crimsun, the output for that is huge
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60107/ hope it helps
<crimsun> welcome to 13 minutes ago.
<alex_mayorga> ??
<crimsun> my connection is horribly aggy ATM
<crimsun> I can't look right now, because something's up with this connection
<alex_mayorga> crimsun: did you get the paste?
<J-_> yep, an update must have broke wireless. It's enabled, looks like it's working proper on the router.
<m1r> evening
<m1r> is HH 8.04 alpha 6 latest version to download ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ive been testing out various live cd's this week. and ONE of them had a stand-alone flash player from adobe, which was handy. But i cant seem to find it in any other disrtos/flash  anyone know was it part of the flash installs or a stand alone app?  Was there one in Hardy?
<m1r> does anyone know when does beta 1 coming out ?
<Flannel> m1r: Thursday is when it's scheduled
<m1r> ok many tnx Flannel , think i can wait till then then to try :)
<tonyyarusso> Can anyone else see http://java.freenode.net/index.php?go=1 okay?  I'm getting a message about needing the java plugin, but I have one installed.
<m1r> tonyyarusso: works here
<tonyyarusso> m1r: any idea what packages you're using for it?
<m1r> all default
<m1r> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<m1r> but i am on 7.10 atm
<tonyyarusso> Oh.
<gravemind-hardy> I am about to do an update
<gravemind-hardy> and libc6 is one of the packages being updated
<xnix> Hey guys, can anyone tell me if there is a way to make ubuntu unmount a certain hard drive before going to sleep....its fine if i have to manually remount it on resume
<gravemind-hardy> should I just not install it
<tonyyarusso> gravemind-hardy: should be fine now, provided your mirror is up to date
<gravemind-hardy> alright
<ogre> hey guys, having issues with the iwl3945 drivers and monitor mode. any suggestions?
<Arand> what does xorg-video-driver 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.11.12.31 mean in terms of ATI:s naming convention, what version?
<ogre> err im getting the wlan0_rename for the name of my wireless card as well which is kinda irritating
<ogre> eth1 is still there but doing nothing (which was my wireless card with ipw3945 drivers) some sort of collision is suppose?
<protonchris> Probably a silly question, but you don't happen to have both drivers loaded?
<ionstorm> can someone apt-get install python-wxgtk2.8 because I think that package is broken
<ionstorm> http://pastebin.ca/948351 im getting a crzy install error http://pastebin.ca/948351
<ionstorm> shit pasted twice lol
<protonchris> ionstorm: I get the same.
<ionstorm> rly
<ionstorm> bug report I guess
<ogre> protonchris:  its telling me i have no proprietary drivers installed and ipw3945 (my previous driver) was the proprietary intel one
<ogre> issue is somewhere with the new iwl3945 driver
<ionstorm> found out how to fix it
<ionstorm> gotta install wx addons
<ionstorm> *but* shouldnt the deb auto install that as a dep?
<protonchris> It should.  I think there is active wx dev work going on.
<ionstorm> ah
<ogre> oops sorry i just realized you probably werent talking to me :/
<protonchris> ionstorm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxwidgets2.8/+bug/203526
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 203526 in wxwidgets2.8 "python-wxgtk2.8 uninstallable due to post-installation script error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<protonchris> ogre: I probably can't help you.  I haven't used the 3945 drivers on hardy yet.  I do use them on gutsy though.
<ionstorm> thnx chris
<virtuald> so, i want the system to hibernate by default when i press the power button -- any thoughts on how one would enable that?
<protonchris> ogre: the lsmod command will list all of the loaded modules (just to make sure).
<ogre> protonchris:  actually looking through forums it is an issue with the iwl3945 drivers. i may just have to switch back to ipw3945 drivers and blacklist the iwl3945 as I have no problem using proprietary drivers
<protonchris> ogre: good to know.  I plan to switch my laptop to hardy soon and it has a 3945 wireless chipset.
<ogre> other than the weird interface name and inability to switch to/from monitor mode properly it seems to work okay\
<ogre> just not good enough for my tatses
<ethana2> virtuald:
<ethana2> hold on a minute...
<Arand> what does xorg-video-driver 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.11.12.31 mean in terms of ATI:s naming convention of versions, anybody knows?
<ethana2> laptop?
<virtuald> no, carputer
<levander> What's the status of hardy?  Is it pretty much ready for everyone to start using it?
<Arand> I'
<Dr_willis> I would say..'if you have to ask' then no its not. :)
<Arand> I'd say no...
<protonchris> levander: not yet.
<ethana2> oh
<levander> damn, i'm excited, but don't have time for testing
<levander> thanks guys
<ogre> levander:  still alpha but works for me. release is scheduled for the 24th of next month\
<Dr_willis> i find it safer to wait a week or 2 after the release happens. :) to be on the safe side
<levander> Dr_willis: i see you all over the place, we must have a lot of the same interests in software
<virtuald> i found the scripts in /etc/acpi and stuff in /etc/default, but it seems like i could just change a setting instead of screwing with the scripts
<Arand> For me it works to and fro.
<ogre> levander:  i see him too
<levander> ogre: maybe he's just everywehere?
<levander> the omnipresent dr. willis...
<Arand> virtuald: gnome-power-manager under general tab
<ogre> ya prolly just lurks alot of places and answers questions he knows
<guspad> does anyone know the procedure and how hard will be pushing a core2 optimized ubuntu for ubuntu+1+1 ?
<levander> guspad: your just talking about how easy the dist-upgrade will be?
<ogre> to ibex i believe he means
<guspad> levander,  and entire new CD
<guspad> ogre, yes
<ogre> guspad:  dont you think thats a little premature?
<virtuald> Arand: is there just some global thing instead of gnome-specific?
<guspad> ogre, maybe, i was just curious
<DanaG> Oh hey, a fix for that wlan0_rename: dig around in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<ogre> DanaG:  I love you
<ogre> ahahah thx
<DanaG> They really should fix that thing.
<virtuald> since, hibernate is about twice as fast starting up as a normal startup would be
<ogre> that should go in the wiki somewhere
<ogre> DanaG:  yes they shout as its a very popular chipset
<Arand> virtuald: sorry, no clue as to that.
<donomo> all audio apps work except flash in firefox. any ideas?
<ogre> DanaG:  so i should just rename to iwl3945 right?
<ogre> i noticed it said IPW3945 there
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Cpudan80> Will Hardy roll out with Gnome 2.22 ?
<donomo> Cpudan80: its already there, so yes
<ccharles`> is nvidia-glx-new busted right now, or is it just me?
<Cpudan80> :-)
<Cpudan80> Great ty ty
<Cpudan80> What's the release data again?
<Cpudan80> April 21 ?
<Flannel> Cpudan80: 24
<Cpudan80> oh
<Flannel> Thursdays are the days Ubuntu goes 'round.
<Cpudan80> 1 week after my birthday :-)
<Cpudan80> A belated gift from the good folks at Ubuntu :-)
<ogre> my birthday is march 24th I wish they'd push it up a month ;P
<DanaG> Actually, instead of changing driver, change the interface name.
<DanaG> rename wlan0_rename to wlan0
<ccharles`> is there an easy way to disable the bulletproof X stuff temporarily? i.e., if X doesn't start with my config, I'd like it just to die like it used to.
<ogre> DanaG:  thanks. what about non working eth1 interface? should I just delete it?
<DanaG> If it's not present, it won't do anything but reserve the space for itself.
<ogre> DanaG: eth1 is actually there but no wlan0_rename there
<myk_> hello, all.
<myk_> i need help with the Kubuntu Hardy Alpha 6 live cd. If i boot in normal mode, the graphics/fonts are HUGE to where i cannot use it. If i boot into safe graphics mode, it boots to console
<myk_> is there an issue with Intel graphics chipset? i945GM
<ogre> DanaG:  heres a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60117/
<myk_> anyone around tonight?
<DanaG> Dinner time for me.
<myk_> i'll have some....
<hmuller> I have a usb smartcard reader that stopped working within the last week.  Uses libccid, but is no longer creating the device when inserted.  Is this related to any current breakage, or should  I create a bug?
<HardyOne> sound stopped working after I installed VBox last night. any ideas what it could of caused this and how to fix it?
<HardyOne> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Lunks> I can't seem to use multimedia keys from my notebook
<Lunks> I'd like to know how to find if they're being recognized by ubuntu
<Lunks> or if it's just exaile problem
<DanaG> Gnome recently changed the multimedia-keys interface somehow; many apps are now broken.
<DanaG> "quodlibet" is one that still works.
<Lunks> ok, I'll install and see if it works. :)
<Raspberry> another network-manager update
<Raspberry> wow
<DanaG> Get the -ext, too.
<Lunks> DanaG: don't work =P
<Lunks> oh ok
<DanaG> And then go to plugins and enable ones you want, including multimedia keys.
<h3sp4wn> Raspberry: Well the last one wouldn't even take my key
<Raspberry> h3sp4wn: I don't use secured wireless networks
<Raspberry> information should be free
<Raspberry> I provide free wireless to my neighborhood
<Lunks> DanaG: yeah, it's working.
<Raspberry> I was complaining about the poor quality of the flash plugin ... I see there's a flash plugin update :p
<DanaG> The only annoying thing: File Browser view is buggy.  It sometimes stops showing folder contents.
<Lunks> DanaG: thanks for help, hopefully there's a fix somewhere for exaile. ;P
<h3sp4wn> Raspberry: I don't disagree with it but I don't like being legally accountable for something I have no control over
<Kl4m> Is sun-java6-plugin not registering with Firefox right now (hardy)
<tgelter> since ya'll are talking about this anyway...are flash/java supposed to be working on amd64 w/ firefox right now?
<Kl4m> Oh. Am I the annoying guy who's asking this for the millionth time? I'd understand
<Raspberry> h3sp4wn: you're not legally accountable
<Raspberry> h3sp4wn: it's kinda like how they don't fine the mother when the children download music on the internet, even though the mother pays the bill
<Raspberry> h3sp4wn: congress also passed a law recently that defined who would be responsible... and basically the law states you're only responsible if you keep logs... if you don't keep logs of the internet traffic they you're not responsible
<Jordan_U> Kl4m, I think it's just low traffic right now :) But check current bugs anyway
<h3sp4wn> Raspberry: I am in England though
<Raspberry> h3sp4wn: good luck with that then :P
<Raspberry> weird ... it updated my network-manager and didn't even drop the connection ... that's odd... the last half a dozen net-man updates have dropped the connection
<Kl4m> I usually upgrade around the end of alpha (yesterday), to make sure I can voice particular issues with my hardware or usage patterns in time to make a difference. I'm confident this Java thing will get noticed by someone else (or the java team is really asleep on the switch)
<RichW> python-wxgtk2.8 is broken?
<RichW> or is it just me?
<Kl4m> RichW: What is the app choking up?
<ScottK2> There was a new upload of it today.
<bwlang_> i'm having some keyboard trouble... the caps lock key is stuck on.... anybody know how to reset the keyboard without having to restart X?
<Kl4m> My shift keys get stuck sometimes... just saying...
<RichW> apt error here: http://pastebin.ca/948451
<bwlang_> Kl4m: there's a bug #190934
<RichW> plz look :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190934 in libgnomekbd "[hardy] keyboard modifiers randomly forgotten" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190934
<bwlang_> but my usual fix of changing the keyboard mapping from 104 to 105 is not working at the moment.
<RichW> I suppose developers dont put much effort into testing a package on an alpha os
<bwlang_> on an unrelated note i can't seem to nominate that bug for hardy.
<RichW> Kl4m: any ideas?
<HardyOne> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory   what do I do with this error?
 * HardyOne sticks it in his hat with all the other errors
<Kl4m> RichW: I really don't know. I really never focused on understanding the GNOME or X structure so I don't even know where to begin
<troxor> ah ha, here we go
<troxor> so, the hardy background looks really cool, but it looks like the heron's neck has been slit o.O
<Administrador> hi guys, i need some help with remounting a usb with read-write permisions after suspend (8.04 alpha6)
<LibertyShadow> troxor, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-wallpapers/+bug/196543
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196543 in ubuntu-wallpapers "[Hardy] Bloody Heron on background wallpaper" [Undecided,Fix released]
<LibertyShadow> troxor, I didn't notice that until someone pointed it out.
<troxor> oh sweet, who knew it would actually be considered a bug?
<troxor> LibertyShadow: same here :)
<troxor> the black one is REALLY cool looking
<InadeArg> hi guys, i need some help with remounting a usb with read-write permisions after suspend (8.04 alpha6)
<Stormx2> First ubuntu release in a while which seems to make my computer more responsive. Nice work.
<Stormx2> Though I can't get my keyboard into british english
<Stormx2> pound signs etc.
<RichW> system --> preferences --> keyboard --> layouts
<RichW> I'm british too.
<J-_> Has wireless been fixed yet?
<troxor> J-_: wireless is an adjective ;)
<J-_> I'm pretty sure that sentence made sense...
<h3sp4wn> Its fundementally broken
<h3sp4wn> Maybe wimax will fix it eventually
<HardyOne> where is the theme manager?
<h3sp4wn> Its a bit better if you use the a band
<J-_> h3sp4wn: When will that be? Hopefully not too long. =)
<h3sp4wn> J-_: well the n standard is not finalised either (That doesn't seem like it will help much either)
<InadeArg> hi guys, i need some help with remounting a usb with read-write permisions after suspend - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=728331
<J-_> h3sp4wn: I don't think I use wireless N. I'm using DSL.
<J-_> Not sure what type of device, but I
<J-_> 'm pretty sure I don't use N
<kumarphilly> dang
<kumarphilly> they just banned me on #ubuntu
<tritium> kumarphilly: you clearly wanted me to, by provoking
<kumarphilly> no
<kumarphilly> i am just
<kumarphilly> trying to prove a point
<tritium> You failed to do so.
<LibertyShadow> jbond00747, I like your nick
<kumarphilly> tritium, yes
<kumarphilly> and you failed to follow the code of conduct
<tritium> No, that would be you.
<kumarphilly> yes
<tritium> kumarphilly: this is offtopic here.
<kumarphilly> it would be
<kumarphilly> i admit it
<tritium> kumarphilly: take it to #ubuntu-ops, if you want to discuss it further
<kumarphilly> i cursed 2 times
<kumarphilly> ok
<kumarphilly> meet me there
<hydrogen> this discussion is going places.
<kumarphilly> tritium, PING!
<jimmygoon> I'm sure that we all have something better to do that lurk #ubuntu/#ubuntu+1 and troll
<jbond00747> I just installed the alpha/beta of 8.04 (it was from the alpha6 cd, but it's updated to current at this point. I'm not sure what the current rev is) on a new Dell D830. That machine has point a trackpoint and a touchpad. Is there any way to configure the acceleration for each of them independently? If I adjust the acceleration so the touchpad is good the trackpoint is way to fast. I get the reverse problem if I try to adjust the
<jbond00747>  other way.
<jimmygoon> jbond00747, do they appear as separate devices in your xorg.conf file
<jbond00747> don't think so, but I'm not sure
<jbond00747> I have a "Configured mouse" and "Synaptics Touchpad"
<jbond00747> but there is no device listed under configured mouse
<jbond00747> and under serverlayout it seems to be using the synaptics touchpad
<nhaines> I have perhaps an interesting problem.
<nhaines> Okay, I am running hardy on my desktop machine.  With kernel 2.6.24-12.13, the system booted fine (twice).  This last time, it warned that /dev/hdb1 was unclean and paused.
<vox> anyone able to shed some light on why mouse-keys would be turning itself on every 2-3 days?
<nhaines> So I rebooted and booted into recovery mode and ran fsck, which found nothing.  I rebooted again, and the boot process freezes early on.
<nhaines> Booting back into 2.6.22-14 will work, but X drops back to failsafe mode for some reason.  I don't want to reconfigure it there.
<nhaines> In recovery mode with 2.6.24-12, it does the raid6 stuff, then the md stuff, then it runs /scripts/init-premount, then Mounting root file system...
<nhaines> Then running /scripts/local-top..., then it says: 'Begin: Waiting for root file system...' and that's it.  Nothing more.
<nhaines> Aha, I think I know what the problem is.  Maybe.
<nhaines> (I'll share once I verify.)
<nhaines> I may have been still running the -386 kernel.  I ran 'update-initramfs -k 2.6.24-12-generic -u' and am rebooting right now.
<nhaines> Aha, fixed!  And sound too!  :D
<nhaines> Okay, hopefully that helps someone else.
<RichW> Is python-wxgtk2.8 broken? I am having trouble installing it. http://pastebin.ca/948451
<RichW> Shall i file a bug?
<Lunks> How to change what closing lid does? I'm getting an error beep on lid closing/opening. I'd like to lock the screen, but 'blank screen' does this.
<DanaG> damnit, hard lockup again.  If I turn out not to get that hard lockup with the 'nv' driver, then I'm going to be SOOOO pissed off at nvidia.
<DanaG> The open-source NV driver sucks -- doesn't even accelerate 2D video.  In fact, it may even be slower than VESA!
<DanaG> That's it.... next time, I AM getting ATI.  Period.  At least they help open-source now.
<DanaG> Is "nouveau" usable for desktop right now?
<Hobbsee> !help
<George> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DanaG> !nouveau
<George> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<DanaG> yay, that'll ping.
<DanaG> Sucks having your nickname in a commonly cited thing, like Seveas was a while back.
<Hobbsee> heh, yeah
 * J-_ wonders if there are any wireless updates
<J-_> =\
<J-_> Is anyone else having any problems with Intel wireless?
<Hobbsee> which card?
<RAOF> DanaG: Yes.
<J-_> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<Lunks> How to change what closing lid does? I'm getting an error beep on lid closing/opening. I'd like to lock the screen, but 'blank screen' does this.
<Hobbsee> J-_: mine works
<RAOF> DanaG: Or rather, yes, depending on what your card is.  nv5x support isn't good, nv4x support is better than the blob at 2d, and nv2x & nv3x are both pretty well supported.
<J-_> Lunks: preferences > power management
 * DanaG has a G73 (GeForce Go 7600).
<Lunks> J-_: I'm getting a beep error when opening/closing, which tells me it must be happening an error.
<DanaG> nvXX to GXX is confusing.
<RAOF> DanaG: Welcome to "awesome support" (that's probably an nv4b)
<DanaG> I just want to see if it fixes that damn freezing.
<J-_> Hobbsee: weird, I think my network got owned last night, since then, it hasn't worked proper. It's either from updates, or that. I'm not sure.
<RAOF> Well, it will... because you can't run Compiz on it.
<J-_> Is WPA crackable? I do have encryption on the router enabled.
<DanaG> Oddly enough, I'll even get freezing with the lid down.
<DanaG> Perhaps even under Metacity.
<calc> J-_: wpa/aes shouldn't be afaik
<DanaG> I'll go back to nvidia binary for a while after that, to see if metacity freezes.
<vox> anyone know why mouse-keys would start itself every 2-3 days?
<RAOF> DanaG: You can play with the gallium branch of mesa, and get respectable framerates with OpenArena.  But no compiz, and no Wow.
<Amaranth> unless you have a weak password
 * DanaG doesn't play WoW, anyway.
<calc> J-_: looks like it might be brute force crackable but that isn't really a vulnerability persay
<J-_> bleh /me shakes fist.
<Amaranth> DanaG: also, no suspend support and no power management
<J-_> I'm using TKIP
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  I may want to mention that :)
<DanaG> Which is worse: hard lockup, or stuck keys?
<Lynoure> J-_: everything is bruteforcable, excluding stuff that blocks you out or self-destructs :)
<DanaG> Both are quite horribly annoying.
<calc> J-_: not sure about tkip
<DanaG> I'm on xserver-xorg-core 1.4 because it doesn't get stuck keys.
<calc> J-_: wpa is crackable if the user picks a bad password
<Lynoure> J-_: tkip, with long enough key, also ok, afaik
<J-_> hmm
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how can I "Prove" to my dad that WPA2-PSK with AES is essentially "competely" secure?
<Lynoure> J-_: 20+ was currently the "not in your lifetime" lenght
 * J-_ doesn't get the problem then. =|
<J-_> Maybe I need to reset the router, and set it up again
<Lynoure> DanaG: heh, study cryptography and show him the math, then teach him what it meant :)
<DanaG> My passphrase is 1234567890123456789012345 characters long (one digit per character... that's 25, I think), and it has mixed case and some punctuatuin.
<DanaG> yup: *************************
<calc> eg:
<calc> "Yes Aircrack and coWPATTY are considered brute force methods as they stematically attempt to crack the WPA-PSK by testing numerous passwords, in order, one at a time. Obviously this can be a time consuming process. coWPATTY can only try 30-60 words per second with the possibilities in the realm of 200 billion!"
 * DanaG goes to restart Xorg.
<J-_> I've used about 12 alphanumeric characters
<Lunks> J-_: You shoudln't have a problem with long passwords.
<Lunks> Unless someone knows it, you should be fine
<calc> easy way to make hard to crack passwords is take a sentence and abbreviate it
<calc> assuming you take a long enough sentence
<Lynoure> Getting a long passphrase bruteforces is less likely than someone entering your network through your house window, with cable
<J-_> I just go crazy on the keyboard, and numbers and copy the password on paper. =P
<Lynoure> and wlans are a bit like bicycles
<DanaG> Okay... kernel module didn't load.
<DanaG> Missing or wrong-version symbols.
<Lynoure> What normally makes a difference is having yours less yummy and better locked than the ones next to it :)
<calc> on my i have wpa2/aes/11g only/mac address
<RAOF> DanaG: Yeah, I'm going to have to make some dpkg-divert magic.
<calc> i used to have it set not to broadcast ssid as well but haven't bothered with it since it seemed to cause problems with NM
<RAOF> DanaG: For the moment, manually insmodding the version in /extra will get you the right drm module.
<RAOF> DanaG: (Note that this doesn't happen to me at all.  Maybe x86-64 is better :))
<DanaG> What should I dpkg-divert?
<J-_> Lynoure: I did have a problem last night where I was having problems with my router, looked at nm-applet, and there was a 'shield' symbol beside my wireless name. That's why I figure someone cracked the darn thing
<RAOF> No, *I* should dpkg-divert.  So that my packages replace Ubuntu's drm kernel module, so the problem you see doesn't happen.
<J-_> I quickly changed it, and with the secure symbol back up it hasn't worked
<J-_> I also live in a big city, so it is possible
<calc> J-_: er the shield symbol means your connection is secured
<J-_> yes
<DanaG> yay.
<calc> J-_: did you mean the shield went away?
<J-_> yes
<calc> J-_: ah ok, you said the shield was there so you thought you were cracked ;-)
<J-_> whoops =P
<DanaG> oops, forgot to kill finch.
<calc> J-_: so with security on the wireless connection stopped working?
<DanaG> (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/nouveau_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<DanaG> (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<DanaG> Hmm, where can I get that file?
<RAOF> DanaG: That's meant to happen. :/
<DanaG> I saw that in the package description.
<calc> J-_: you can right click on nm-applet and edit wireless networks and try to delete the settings for the connection and see if it works after entering the password again
<DanaG> Oh yeah, what is backingstore?
<Lynoure> J-_: no idea what a shield symbol means, I think I still get just a lock. Could be up to your icon theme, too
<RAOF> DanaG: No, you'd be thinking of the DRM kernel module; that error is about not being able to find the mesa userspace-module.
<J-_> calc: Yes, it was previously secured, then I had a lot of problems(still have). while the problems were persistent the security went away, then I reset my password which in turn put the security back up and it hasn't worked since then
<J-_> Lynoure: ah sorry
<RAOF> DanaG: Since I'm not particularly interested in overwriting people's whole 3d stack with a git snapshot of a kinda-working Gallium, you don't get 3d from my packages :)
<J-_> I've changed the password about 3 or 4 time since then too
<J-_> brb
<RAOF> DanaG: Backingstore would be the offscreen buffer.
<Lynoure> J-_: try a firmware upgrade (but not really a topic for this channel)
<DanaG> I guess I'm better off using nvidia binary with metacity, perhaps.
<RAOF> DanaG: What, it didn't start X?
 * calc gone to ubuntu-meeting
<DanaG> It did, but software rendering.
<DanaG> As expected.
<RAOF> Right.  Yes, if you want 3d, nouveau is still not really for you :)
<DanaG> Well, at least for a test, I can leave the laptop on overnight and see if it freezes.  If it doesn't, then next time I'll test nvidia binary with metacity.
<DanaG> At least metacity composite works.
<Jordan_U> Is fglrx supposed to work with AIGLX by default in hardy?
<RAOF> Jordan_U: Yes.
<RAOF> Jordan_U: As I understand it.
<Jordan_U> RAOF, option "composite" "false" was added to my xorg.conf automatically when I enabled fglrx
<DanaG> And at least 2D is not painful with nouveau.
<RAOF> DanaG: Damn straight.
<DanaG> And with xorg core 1.4, I don't get keys sticking.
<RAOF> DanaG: You're not even seeing it at its best.  It's quite a lot faster with xorg > 1.4 :)
<DanaG> Do keys get stuck under it?
<RAOF> Jordan_U: You may wish to file a bug :)
<crdlb> Jordan_U: it shoudn't do that
<DanaG> But I'm still pretty certain I'm going to go ATI next time I buy a laptop (perhaps end of June).
<RAOF> DanaG:  Not for me, but then I can only stick keys under Compiz anyway.
<Amaranth> RAOF: but i thought it already had the fastest render accel
<Amaranth> you're telling me it got even faster?
<Amaranth> Sticking keys is never compiz's fault
<RAOF> Amaranth: Yeah, but EXA got much faster in newer Xorgs.
<RAOF> Amaranth: I know.  It's just easier for me to trigger when compiz is running.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, you said something about Nouveau not supporting suspend?
<Amaranth> I have to fight people to leave that bug assigned to xorg :P
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/194214
<ubotu> DanaG: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: not enough arguments for format string
<Amaranth> DanaG: doesn't support it at all
<RAOF> DanaG: That's right.  It doesn't support suspoend.  At all.
<DanaG> daaang.
<RAOF> Someone's looking at adding it.
<Amaranth> as in don't even try it you might break the hardware ;)
 * DanaG wonders what'd happen if he tried anyway... hang on shutdown?
<RAOF> This should be easier with kernel modesetting :)
 * DanaG wishes nvidia wouldn't make such sucky VBE modes.
<DanaG> I don't have a native-res VBE mode -- and consoles are blank if I use vga=anything, anyway.
<Amaranth> RAOF: when is that happening?
<Amaranth> RAOF: intel already has experimental multi-master drm and kernel modesetting
<Amaranth> oh, and dri2
 * DanaG goes to try suspend just for the heck of it.
<RAOF> Amaranth: Dunno.
<Amaranth> all the cool features i keep saying will be available by the end of the year have experimental versions right now :P
<J-_> freakin hilarious
<J-_> I had to reset my security on my router
<J-_> I should actually set a bigger password
<J-_> 17 characters long though
<Amaranth> J-_: dude
<J-_> yes sir?
<Amaranth> J-_: you just gave away important information about your password and dramatically narrowed down the number of passwords i have to try to brute force it
<J-_> Amaranth: Yeah, but I doubt you live around herem or does that matter?
<Amaranth> i'd have to live next door or something :P
<J-_> exactly. =D
<crdlb> unless you enabled remote administration, but nobody's _that_ stupid
<J-_> Yeah, but that's not the point I suppose
<Lynoure> Amaranth: people try the shorter ones first normally anyway. :)
<Lynoure> and even saying it's 64 characters would only cut off a fraction of the keyspace, it would still be too long to be unfeasible
<DanaG> It does support suspend..........................
<DanaG> It just doesn't support resume.  Bwahahahaha.
<DanaG> (yes, I know that's lame.)
 * J-_ high-fives DanaG 
<Lynoure> DanaG: does not make you lame...
<Lynoure> DanaG: makes you part of the majority, that's all :)
<DanaG> Deliberately lame jokes can still be amusing, as long as you know they're lame.
<Lynoure> same here, I bet, but going to try anyway. Should experiment with blacklisting
<DanaG> What's bad is people who make really lame jokes and then think they're funny.
<J-_> that's why I don't make jokes. I is not funneh!
<DanaG> Anyway, back to nvidia binary, but this time with metacity.
<J-_> oh man, here I am blaming Ubuntu when my wireless flattens, and then reset security, and it works again. /me is ashamed of himself.
 * DanaG is glad to use dd-wrt.
<J-_> I have a wrt54gl
<J-_> but dd-wrt firmware would be nice
<DanaG> WHR-G125 is what I have.
<DanaG> Viva la QoS!  I can run BT on one specific port, and de-prioritize it.
<J-_> ohh man, that's a good idea, and I have QoS
<J-_> hmm
<DanaG> Then you can still use encryption, too.
<J-_> Before even taking a look at QoS I figured, I would let either my server, or laptop have most of the connection and leave the rest of the computers on the network to be. But then I looked at how QoS is arranged(settings and so) and I quickly said no. But, I need to figure how to use it since it's effective.
<DanaG> The wiki can help.  Do try to prioritize by port, since the other (packet-inspection) method is CPU-intensive.
<J-_> neat, thanks for the info. Hopefully I can remember it. =)
 * J-_ unplugs lappy, and moves to a more comfy spot in the house(kitchen table)
 * DanaG leaves the laptop on the desk and goes to a more comfy spot: bed.  To sleep.
<J-_> I need to do that too. But, sadly I am really awake and won
<J-_> won't be able to sleep
 * DanaG randomly points at the HP laptop that supports up to 8 gigs of RAM, and asks.... would any of you use that?
<J-_> supports 8gb of ram? what the hell
<Amaranth> DanaG: I could use it
<Amaranth> virtual machines
<J-_> I thought 4 was large and up to Laptop limit.
<DanaG> http://h71016.www7.hp.com/dstore/MiddleFrame.asp?page=config&ProductLineId=539&FamilyId=2623&BaseId=23735&jumpid=re_R2515_store/smProdCat/PSG/notebooks/HP_8510w_notebook_CFG9
 * J-_ only uses 2gb of RAM, supports 4gb
<DanaG> Do 4GB SODIMMS exist?
<J-_> dunno
<DanaG> Note that preconfigured (up a level) is cheaper than custom-configured.  They also offer freedos, but make it tricky (due to stickers, of all things) to get an Intel wifi card with FreeDOS.
<J-_> I don't know much about hardware, but it did say this lappy supports up to 4gb.
<J-_> that thing is a beaut
<J-_> double the price of mine =P
<J-_> I should have bought one with a nvidia card in it. But I don't game too much anymore anyway
 * DanaG is actually going ATI next time, for the sake of true open-source now.
<Daisuke_Ido> DanaG, i wish you the best of luck in your lollipop and ice cream land of make believe and fairy tales :)
<J-_> Nice, I just have an Intel chipset, not sure how well games like cs:s will perform on it
<J-_> I haven't played that in years anyway, probably a waste of cash anyway
<Daisuke_Ido> i really hope ati's drivers do get better in a hurry though
<J-_> If they're open or some are they will
<J-_> They have to =P
<Daisuke_Ido> that's what they said about networkmanager
<Daisuke_Ido> *rimshot*
<J-_> =(
<J-_> I just figured the more people going open source, the more technical things are talked about and the more interest people will get.
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm a bit of a pessimist when it comes to AMD/ATI keeping their promises :\
<Amaranth> Daisuke_Ido: already got specs for everything except the r600 3d
<Daisuke_Ido> i really do hope things get better with ati - i've been running nvidia for years, but if good open 3d drivers come out, i'll switch :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Amaranth, which is a really impressive step, but what's been done with those specs so far?
<Amaranth> nvidia is crap
<Daisuke_Ido> nvidia's drivers are a boatload better than fglrx.
<Amaranth> Daisuke_Ido: full RenderAccel for r200-r500
<J-_> I asked Amaranth what to get, and he said yay to this chipset and Hardy so I bought it. And, I can't be more happier.
<Amaranth> no, not really
 * J-_ wiggles
<fromport> i've got a laptop with ati raden 9600 and boy... it took some convincing to let it run fglrx/compiz on hardy...
<Amaranth> since the fglrx rewrite fglrx has less features but seems to have less problems
<Daisuke_Ido> Amaranth, whereas nvidia still has the features, and still very few problems*
<Amaranth> ha
<Daisuke_Ido> *for the vast majority of users
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> hahahaha
<Amaranth> no, because the vast majority of _our_ users use compiz and that is where the problems are
<DreadKnight> hello
<Daisuke_Ido> there will always be a VERY vocal minority whining about how they can't get this and that to work, then blame the drivers or the OS when in reality it's their inability to read
<J-_> Next I want to get a firewire port for the lappy, and get a m-audio external soundcard, and some kickarse m-audio studio monitors for the bedroom.
<DreadKnight> last time i tried upgrading to hardy alpha 6, installation went smooth
<DreadKnight> but after reboot, it kept hanging during booting.... loading and loading...
<DanaG> I sure am sick of my nvidia issues.
<DanaG> Even in Windows, in fact, I've had my own share there.
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't speak for everyone, but i've had no problems with my nvidia
<DreadKnight> (i use kubuntu btw)
<J-_> My desktop with a nvidia 5200fx card is smooth, but dying. Although, I don't have Hardy on it
<BadRobot> hi there
<Amaranth> Daisuke_Ido: memory leaks, random lockups, random display corruption, etc
<DanaG> Failure to suspend.... some of the time.
<Daisuke_Ido> Amaranth, nope, nope, and nope.
<RAOF> Black flashes all the time.
<Daisuke_Ido> haven't had issues with any of that
<BadRobot> will be there an upgrade from Alpha 6 to Beta?
<RAOF> DanaG: Failure to resume... more often :)
<Daisuke_Ido> this in really new cards?
<DanaG> I actually haven't had the blinking in a while.
<DanaG> That's what I meant, actually.
<Amaranth> Daisuke_Ido: you have the memory leak
<fromport> dreadnight: change the boot options to boot without splash screen and look what's going wrong.
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, there is a graphics chipset i do have big problems with though
<DanaG> I can suspend reliably, but only resume perhaps 2/3 of the time.
<Daisuke_Ido> Amaranth, glad you told me, or i never would have known
<DanaG> And no native-resolution framebuffer.
<DanaG> Does radeonhd get along with radeonfb?
<Daisuke_Ido> because from where i'm sitting, everything's peachy
<Amaranth> everyone has the memory leak, you just won't notice it if you don't use compiz, don't open many windows, or have tons of VRAM
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't, i DO, and i don't.
 * Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<Daisuke_Ido> the chipset i do have a problem with is the satanic intel 965.
<Daisuke_Ido> major resume problems, getting compiz working was such a pain that i just said screw it...
<posingaspopular> hey all, im running kubuntu hardy, and im looking for the place which determines what runs on boot and what doesnt'
 * J-_ barely used compiz, but since it is working a lot better on this lappy I enabled the extra settings a few days ago
<BadRobot> have the libc6 been fixed already?
<posingaspopular> i have a kde printer applet that is always booting and running on it's own, but I've bever printed with it before
<BadRobot> Amaranth
<Amaranth> BadRobot: yes, long ago
<Amaranth> Daisuke_Ido: funny, 965 works perfectly for everyone else :)
<Amaranth> aside from us blacklisting it in compiz in gutsy
<fromport> posingpopular: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<BadRobot> so is it save to update the libc6?
<Amaranth> BadRobot: yes
<BadRobot> what about the kernel?
 * J-_ didn't want to say anything about lib6 it could have been problematic for others. =)
<Daisuke_Ido> Amaranth, the compiz problems i understand, but the resume issues are what i have trouble with
<J-_> libc6*
<Daisuke_Ido> however, i'm going to do a fresh install of hardy (that laptop was upgraded from feisty to gutsy) when it goes final
<BadRobot> so i am going to the libc6 and kernel updates ,wish me luck
<J-_> luck has been given
 * DanaG has only 128MB of VRAM.
<DreadKnight> BadRobot: +1 Luck Granted!
<BadRobot> aha
<J-_> How much RAM do EeePC's have? Or, much can be put in them?
<BadRobot> last time a updated my hardy box ,it got very messed
<DreadKnight> last time i upgraded my kubuntu gutsy to hardy alpha 6 it didn't boot, stoped at the "loading..." part
<DreadKnight> >_<
<BadRobot> i am using Ubuntu Hardy
<BadRobot> on my laptop
<BadRobot> no so fun of Kubuntu's
<BadRobot> or kde
<damo22> is there going to be hardy xubuntu?
<BadRobot> xfce is so ugly,i hope they make xubuntu a bit nicier
<calc> xfce is supposed to be ugly
<calc> its a clone of cde
<damo22> i like xfce
<damo22> it uses less memory than gnome
<BadRobot> it can't be as much ugly the Darwin or freeBSD
<BadRobot> i know,but gnome 2.22 rocks
<J-_> xfce is quite nice, I just don't like some of default programs in the DE
<BadRobot> Gnome-DO,Epiphany WebKit, and many other new cools features
<calc> BadRobot: what gui does darwin/freebsd use by default?
<J-_> I like the look  better than Gnome, but I like gnome better. =)
<calc> well xfce isn't nearly as ugly as real cde
<BadRobot> none
<calc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Desktop_Environment
<BadRobot> you have to install one
<damo22> the thing i like most about xfce is switching desktops by scrolling off the screen
<calc> BadRobot: so why did you say the gui for darwin/freebsd is ugly? ;-P
<calc> damo22: i'm pretty sure you can configure compiz to do that also
<J-_> damo22: workspaces you mean?
<BadRobot> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Darwin_(operating_system)
<J-_> yeah compiz-fusion does it
<damo22> yeah workspaces
<calc> BadRobot: shows it running gnome
<calc> BadRobot: looks almost identical to ubuntu
<J-_> updates yay!
<BadRobot> http://gnu-darwin.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=screenshots
<damo22> where can i post a screenshot?
<J-_> xshot.org
<J-_> don't have to register.
<BadRobot> you can get gnome to run on FreeBSD,but i am not sure on Darwin
<damo22> cool
<calc> BadRobot: today.png is just windowmaker
<BadRobot> last time i used Darwin it was Darwin 7 and now they are on Darwin 9.1
<calc> BadRobot: the screenshot on wikipedia for darwin was running gnome
<J-_> yikes
<J-_> that update killed my connection =P
<BadRobot> Did you update the kernel J-_ ?
<J-_> no
<J-_> No header update there.
<BadRobot> i am afraid to update my box and have to install everything again
<J-_> I did that when libc6 had its trouble
<BadRobot> so is it stable now?
<J-_> But, I know I can use the livecd and fix whatever breaks. With a little bit of guidance of course.
<BadRobot> libc6
<BadRobot> so guys,should i update my box?
<J-_> BadRobot: I haven't had any problems so far, but I'm not really with the technical of things.
<Amaranth> i am completely up-to-date
<J-_> Same here =D (I think)
 * DanaG goes to bed NOW.
<DanaG> yup.
<damo22> http://www.xshot.org/files/screenies/20080319010344Screenshot.png
<BadRobot> http://flycharlles.deviantart.com/
 * Hobbsee wonders how that was possibly ontopic.
<gordonjcp> is it possible to roll the version of Ubuntu in Hardy back to a 2.0.0.x version?
<Hobbsee> ?
<Hobbsee> think.  read again.  try again.
<gordonjcp> Hobbsee: is that aimed at me?
<Hobbsee> gordonjcp: yes.  ubuntu never did version 2.0.0.x
<oxigen> :)
<gordonjcp> Hobbsee: <sig>
<gordonjcp> Hobbsee: ok, the previous version that *worked properly*
<Hobbsee> gordonjcp: of what?
<gordonjcp> firefox
<Hobbsee> gordonjcp: all the versions of ubuntu worked properly
<Hobbsee> oh.  now that you actually *say* that....
<Hobbsee> you can try firefox-2 in the repos.  i've not had success in it being coworkable (mine always uses 3.0 to launch), but it's worth a shot.
<gordonjcp> Hobbsee: sorry, what did I start off asking about?
<Hobbsee> gordonjcp: the version of ubuntu in hardy. :)
<gordonjcp> well 3.0 is totally broken for me anyway
<gordonjcp> Hobbsee: haha, oops, sorry
<Hobbsee> hence the "think.  read.  try again"
<gordonjcp> uptime > 36 hours
<gordonjcp> and firefox crashing and hammering memory like nothing I've ever seen isn't really helping here
<Hobbsee> gordonjcp: new profile?
<damo22> i reckon theres memory leaks in firefox 2.0.0.12
<gordonjcp> damo22: it's quite likely
<gordonjcp> I'm going to have to make this PC dual-boot
<gordonjcp> at the moment too much stuff doesn't work properly in Hardy, not that I mind testing it
<gordonjcp> but sometimes I don't want to test my OS, I want to get some work done
<damo22> i'll never go back to microsoft
<gordonjcp> damo22: microsoft?
<gordonjcp> oh, windows
<gordonjcp> is it any good?
<damo22> lol, its crap
<gordonjcp> one of the guys at work seems quite keen on it
<damo22> have you never used it?
<gordonjcp> I actually have a real genuine bought-and-paid for copy sitting on my bookshelf
<gordonjcp> but I think the mail-in rebate for the upgrade to 3.11 is probably expired by now
<damo22> hahaa
<gordonjcp> other than that, not really, no
<damo22> 3.11? ancient
<gordonjcp> I pretty much went from DOS to various Unixes
<damo22> nice move
<damo22> i only used xp for gaming
<gordonjcp> damo22: started out with SCO Unix on some horking great machine at Uni
<gordonjcp> when SCO was SCOC the really good software company, not SCOX the patent troll
<damo22> now i dont play games anymore i have switched to ubuntu
<gordonjcp> linux has *lots* of games, as long as you like FPSes
<J-_> damo22: There are much greater things to learn than games. =) it happened to me, but it benefits.
<damo22> yah
<damo22> ive been playing around with php and mysql, its amazing what you can build
<gordonjcp> damo22: you should look at Django, too
<damo22> gordonjcp: wow i never knew stuff like this exists
<gordonjcp> damo22: it's a framework, rather than a CMS
<damo22> yeah cool
<gordonjcp> damo22: it takes the hassle out of things like dealing with the database and templates, but you've got to make the clever stuff yourself
<gordonjcp> damo22: a website is like a house, you've got to get the foundations right
<gordonjcp> PHP + MySQL is like having a wheelbarrow and a shovel
<gordonjcp> Django is like having a JCB
<damo22> lol
<gordonjcp> right, it's off to work I go
<damo22> thx cya
<finfin82> hi, anybody here owning an ati using aiglx with that on 2 monitors???
<BadRobot> does someone in here uses Midori Web browser?
 * gordonjcp returns
<J-_> How well does firewire play with Hardy?
<BadRobot> it plays nicely
<J-_> f/me needs an external soundcard
<BadRobot> there is no problem with firewire on hardy
<J-_> nice
<finfin82> hardy rulz
<finfin82> ;-)
<BadRobot> yep
<finfin82> the first version where ati+aiglx+compiz work out of the box for me
<flowOver> i took a chance and installed it.  it runs stable where i was having random reboots and freezing on gutsy
<BadRobot> anyone using the Midori WebKit webrowser?
<flowOver> :D
<BadRobot> or Midori Web Browser
<finfin82> i will give it a try with 2 monitors today.... if it works fine, it will become my new working os
<flowOver> i have nvidia twinview up fine
<finfin82> well this worked allready fine in 6.1
<J-_> mmm two monitors
<finfin82> well this worked allready fine in 6.1 @ flowOver
<fromport> badrobot: just installed it, when on a webpage i used middle mouse to open link in new tab at wich point midori simply crashed...
<BadRobot> ok,yep.I am using it too,it's nice and fast,but it crashes if i try to download something
<BadRobot> now i am using Epiphany 2.22 with WebKit
<Amaranth> you compiled it yourself?
<Amaranth> there is only epiphany-gecko in ubuntu
<Amaranth> which is really worthless in hardy as firefox 3 is nearly as good plus has all the extensions
<MM2> I installed ubuntu+1 server (LAMP) and /etc/apache2 has some weard directories: them are visible, but none characters on their names
<MM2> ah... I think them are black text on black background in terminal... annoying...
<MM2> I installed ubuntu-desktop and login to graphical login freezes. Should I install something else too?
<BadRobot> no there is with webKit too.
<BadRobot> sorry,it was one debian
<BadRobot> anyone knows how to set up Gnome DO
<BadRobot> i mean a shortcut on the keyboard for it
<m1r> win key + space = gnome do
<Amaranth> how do you configure gnome-do :)
<Amaranth> it seems to be setup almost perfect already but i want to change a couple things
<RAOF> Amaranth: The current setup is: don't.
<Amaranth> haha
<Amaranth> good thing my only complaint is that i can't type 'bug 99508' into it and go to the launchpad bug :)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99508
<RAOF> Oh.  You can mess around in gconf to change the keybinding, but I've never tried :)
<BadRobot> http://raulsimon.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Linux-Wallpaper-35369039
<BadRobot> does someone hows how install a new usplash?
<cwillu> is gnome-do worth while?
<cwillu> (coming from someone who really wants to use the deskbar, but has yet to find a use for it)
<BadRobot> yep
<BadRobot> it's nice and easy to find stuff with Gnome-do
<explicitly> am I right in thinking that "Version 2.7-9ubuntu2" of libc is OK to install -- ie is not the version that caused many people to have problems?
<Amaranth> explicitly: yes, it's alright
<cwillu> intriguing
<explicitly> thanks Amaranth -- been holding back the update...
<BadRobot> me too
<Ng> Amaranth: I'm pretty sure I've seen a launchpad plugin for it floating around somewhere
<cwillu> explicitly, just make sure you update if you haven't since that debacle, if you're set up to download the updates automatically even if they're not installed
<BUGabundo> humm lets see
<BUGabundo> nothing on the # topic about python probs...
<BUGabundo> so it must be a local or very fresh...
<BUGabundo> I just hope its not a new libc6 bug update
<Amaranth> Ng: whiprush wrote one
<jimqode_> hardware test hang at lshw for me. does anybody have the same problem?
<explicitly> cwillu, thanks for the heads up
<Rasi> hi
<Rasi> is the totem youtube plugin broken?
<Rasi> it always says "ffflv_dec the data cannot be handled" or seomthing like that
<Rasi> (german system)
<BadRobot> rasi just use vlc plugins
<BadRobot> or flashplayer plugins
<BadRobot> vlc play flv formats nicely
<Rasi> but not directly from youtube.com :)
<Rasi> just see its broken not only on ubuntu
<Rasi> doesnt work on arch too
<Rasi> funny.. on gnome homepage this is one of the new key-features :P
<darx> hi, is some one here on kubuntu kde4? how good is it? I'd like to get the hell out of gnome but the last time I tried KDE4, it was buggy as hell and not very space efficient.
<Rasi> space efficient?
<jimqode_> hardware test hangs at lshw for me. does anybody have the same problem? (Dell XPS M1330)
<Rasi> well kdelibs are 30+
<darx> Rasi: generally linux desktops feel constrained compared to windows and macs
<jimqode_> contrained?
<darx> constrained..
<jimqode> What do you mean by constrained?
<darx> wastes space
<jimqode> screen real estate? disk space? memory space?
<darx> screen
<Rasi> ah that you mean
<Rasi> darx: you havent tried openbox
<jimqode> just remove the top bar on gnome and you have the same workable screen size with windows
<Rasi> i guess?
<darx> Rasi: nope
<Rasi> you should
<darx> i did run fluxbox on gentoo
<Rasi> same with fluxbox
<jimqode> I work with wmii
<darx> it was pretty good but then i got tired of emerge
<Rasi> much more space than on windows
<Rasi> darx: openbox/fluxbox exist for ubuntu too of course
<Rasi> m
<darx> Rasi: I know but I'd like KDE4 if it wasn't so buggy. I'm eagerly waiting for the beta
<darx> thats tomorrow isn't it?
<Rasi> kde4 wont feel much better before 4.1
<darx> dang..
<Rasi> ubuntus version will be 4.0.2
<Rasi> ehm
<Rasi> 4.0.3
<Rasi> all major changes for kde have been made in 4.1 trunk
<Rasi> and only little parts of it were backported to 4.0.x
<darx> Rasi: :-(
<vallhalla81> when trying to use sound i get this msg The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plug-ins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured. please help
<jimqode> vallhalla81, could you pastebin the output of lspci
<Rasi> vallhalla81: vallhalla81
<Rasi> lsmod|grep '^snd'
<vallhalla81> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vallhalla81> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60140/
<Rasi> what about lsmod command?
<vallhalla81> it di nothing when i typed it
<jimqode> hmm weird? Rasi, do you know how to restart the sound server in hardy?
<jimqode> it might help
<ionstorm> hmm
<Rasi> /etc/init.d/pulse restart
<ionstorm> having an issue with my nvidia, with movies, i get screen ripping sometimes during the movie
<ionstorm> what could cause that
<vallhalla81> still no change
<vallhalla81> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60141/
<ionstorm> its tearing
<Rasi> vallhalla81: try sudo modprobe snd-cmipci
<vallhalla81> FATAL: Module snd_cmipci not found.
<Rasi> thats bad
<vallhalla81> reinstall all bad or fixable?
<Rasi> the kernel should include that module normally
<vallhalla81> ah
<Rasi> try reinstalling kernel
<Rasi> after that run alsaconf
<vallhalla81> ok how do i do that?
<Rasi> dont know how the kernel in ubuntu is called
<Rasi> apt-get install kernel26 i would guess
<Rasi> but i am not sure
<Rasi> just look in synaptic
<Rasi> the package is installed already
<Rasi> just force a reinstall of it
<vallhalla81> ok cool  i will let you know how it goes
<vallhalla81> ok reinstalled kernal and tryed alsa config
<vallhalla81> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<Amaranth> vallhalla81: sounds like you have pulseaudio running so you should either setup alsa to use pulseaudio or setup gstreamer to use pulseaudio
<Rasi> that should be standard in hardy....
<Rasi> apart from that having pulse runnig doesnt prevent you from using alsa directly
<Rasi> it should work just fine
<Amaranth> Rasi: only if pulse is setup to release the sound device on inactivity and nothing is using pulse to play something
<Rasi> vallhalla81: lsmod | grep snd
<vallhalla81> i dont seem to be able to find pulse
<Rasi> any output?
<vallhalla81> i cant get any sound at all
<catweazle> vallhalla81: what kernel?
<Hobbsee> Ubot6: quit
<vallhalla81> 2.6
<catweazle> more numbers please
<catweazle> uname -a
<vallhalla81> 2.6.24
<catweazle> show complete name with uname -a
<vallhalla81>  2.6.24-12-386 #1 Wed Mar 12 22:30:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<catweazle> aha, install the generic kernel
<catweazle> or test this
<catweazle>  "sudo aptitude install module-assistant" followed by "sudo module-assistant auto-install alsa-source" should do it.
<vallhalla81> i will give it a test
<catweazle> vallhalla81: the -386 kernel is not the hit
<vallhalla81> how do you meen sorry
<catweazle> vallhalla81: install better the 2.6.24-12-generic
<catweazle> sound should be fixed in latest version
<vallhalla81> ok then i will look it up now
<vallhalla81> how is best to install?
<Rasi> synaptic
<vallhalla81> and search for 2.6.24-12-generic?
<Rasi> search for kernel
<Rasi> it should list it
<vallhalla81> linux image 2.6.24-12-generic i am guesing
<Rasi> yea
<vallhalla81> ok thank  you
<vallhalla81> ok just rebooting wish me luck
<snakeman> (-_-")
<radone> how can I get to know on which port mysql listens?
<radone> I am sure that Mysql is running
<Pici> radone: check /etc/mysql/my.cnf and/or sudo netstat -tanp | grep mysql
<radone> thanks
<radone> netstat responed: tcp        0      0 147.229.144.38:3306     0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     31167/mysqld
<radone> but telnet localhost  3306 respondes:
<radone> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Rasi> what does /etc/hosts.allow say?
<radone> hosts.allow is empty (each line is commented)
<Rasi> mysqld: ALL
<Rasi> add that
<Rasi> then restart mysql
<arcticpenguin380> why does every tune2fs change force fsck?
<radone> please, what does it do? Will this hit a security of the server?
<Leerok> Always nice being here.
<Leerok> #i2p-chat is too quiet these days.
<Rasi> radone: it will allow access to your mysql
<Rasi> which is needed to use it :P
<Rasi> opening services always pulls in security issues
<Rasi> nothing to worry about tho
<Rasi> you can of course add an IP instead of ALL
<Rasi> but normally computers are behind a router anyway
<Rasi> ;P
<radone> opened & restarted, but without success. Mysql client works, telnet and my application fails with message: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<edgy> Hi, yesterday I downloaded hardy kubuntu dvd and tried to burn it using k3b but it couldn't burn it, any one met this?!
<Rasi> radone: probably telnet access is blocked
<Rasi> which is wise to do anyway :P
<Rasi> have you set up a user for mysql?
<radone> yes of course. Using a mysql -u xxx -pxxx xxx I am able to connect
<radone> when I do the same with my JAVA application the connection refused is reported
<h3sp4wn> Personally when I have needed to do that I have tunneled over ssh
<Rasi> radone: honestly this doesnt make sense
<Rasi> :P
<Rasi> have you executed mysql -u etc.. on the server itself?
<Rasi> or remotely
<radone> sure
<radone> locally
<radone> both - mysql client & JAVA app
<Rasi> sure the java app knows the password?
<Rasi> if mysql connects, mysql access is fine
<radone> Rasi: checked out, yes, everything correct, but: java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused :-/
<Rasi> maybe as in #mysql
<radone> ok, thanks or help
<edgy> I now see the error is: Data doesn't fit on disk!!
<kozure> hi! Does Heron package gnome 2.22?
<Pici> kozure: yes
<kozure> cool. thanks!
<kozure> where can I find a list of "major" packages? (Xorg, gcc, etc)
<Pici> http://packages.ubuntu.com  would be a good place to start, provided you know the package names.
<kozure> ah, ok. thanks again.
<h3sp4wn> kozure: depends what you want to do
<kozure> I'll just browse packages.ubuntu.com for now :)
<slipttees> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<slipttees> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<slipttees> wtf ?
<Leerok> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<Leerok> If you know you're not currently using apt or any related programme.
<h3sp4wn> You don't always know unless you check
<slipttees> Leerok: thx work apt-get update now :D
<Leerok> You're welcome.
<h3sp4wn> s/always/ever (That damn gui updater just keeps coming back)
 * slipttees install in other machine ubuntu warty :D
<Leerok> Warty?
<Leerok> That sounds like plain Debian?
<slipttees> :-
<slipttees> =-/
<h3sp4wn> You can upgrade woody -> warty
<slipttees> h3sp4wn: true ?
<Amaranth> not supported at all
<Amaranth> but it will probably work
<slipttees> muahahah
<nemo> This is odd.
<nemo> In Gutsy I had no trouble using ffmpeg to convert videos for my SO's iphone.
<nemo> In Hardy, it seems AAC support was removed?
<Leerok> What?
<nemo> or maybe I'm halucinating and AAC support wasn't in Gutsy and I used my Gentoo machine
<Ng> nemo: if it was, it would have been for legal reasons because the AAC libraries are in multiverse
<nemo> my memory isn't that great.
<nemo> Ng: faac is legally encumbered?
<Ng> nemo: afaik, yes
<slipttees> my hardy broken :-(
<nemo> Ng: anyway, enabling a codec isn't same as installing
<Ng> it's a patented codec
<slipttees> update manager ehehee
<Leerok> Use mplayer.
<Ng> nemo: indeed, you'd need to rebuild it I suspect
<nemo> Ng: otherwsie totem would be unable to link to any of its legally encumbered codecs
<nemo> Leerok: tried that :(
<Leerok> What?
<Leerok> Mplayer doesn't play AAC?
<h3sp4wn> Depending on where you live you may not have to care
<Leerok> This is an outrage!
<nemo> Leerok: not once was I able to create something itunes would accept - and that was after many many many frustrating attempts.  I would prefer mencoder - it allows more sophisticated encoding
<Leerok> Then again, I don't have any AAC.
<nemo> Leerok: looking around, it appears mencoder might be weak on the container format more than the vid/sound codecs
<Ng> Leerok: I fully expect mplayer can link against libfaac, but we almost certainly don't build it that way
<Leerok> Hmm.
<Ng> patents for the lose
<nemo> Ng: I am rebuilding it, just, I thought I had done my ffmpeg encoding on the ubuntu box
<nemo> so, was a little surprised is all.
<h3sp4wn> Ng: Why is that they use the one from Debian Multimedia not the plain Debian one
<Ng> h3sp4wn: hmm?
<h3sp4wn> Ng: Its based on the package from debian-multimedia
<nemo> ok. so, I'm a little unfamiliar with ubuntu build-dep.
<nemo> I did it once, but totally forgot since what the next thing to do is
<nemo> I'd like to rebuild ffmpeg with --enable-faac
<nemo> I believe I have all *-dev deps installed
<nemo> ubuntu automates this right?
<slipttees> hey update manager broken my complete system
<slipttees> tty 1 tty2 broken too
<slipttees> :-)
 * slipttees report bug now!
<slipttees> :O
<slipttees> This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed.
<slipttees> wtf ?
<Leerok> Hardy: try at your own risk.
<nemo> n/m. I remember
<nemo> apt-get source
<Leerok> apt-get remove linux
<Leerok> I wonder what that would do.
<nemo> Package linux is not installed, so not removed
<nemo> probably
<caffeine> 'lo all i'm having some strange sound issues
<caffeine> like echoing sounds
<nemo> caffeine: that can happen with some sound systems...
<Leerok> Oh, you probably need to disable all your recording devices.
<nemo> yep :)
<nemo> Leerok: I screwed that up once.  Set one of my sound outputs as an input :)
<Leerok> I've done that many times.
<nemo> that is a very cross-OS bug
<nemo> but maybe in this case ALSA or something misdetected his sound card.
<Leerok> Imagine doing that with a rock-concert quality speaker!
<nemo> owie
<caffeine> like in system sound?
<nemo> haha. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ffmpeg <- looks like my problem is a common one :-p
<nemo> that one may burn a lot of people as apple products get popular
<nemo> ubuntu has bent on linking to (unused but installable) libs of uncertain legal status.
<nemo> perhaps it should do so again with ffmpeg
<Leerok> Burn the Apple products!
<nemo> but they are just so darn elegant :-p
<nemo> iphone is like a miracle of circuitry origami
<Leerok> Burn the cranes!
<stefano_> nemo, here's a tip: don't start that discussion :>
<nemo> heh
<nemo> didn't know there were enough strong feelings about it :)
<nemo> stefano_: certainly it pisses me off that my wife has to reboot into linux to use the iphone... at least until I A) get itunes working under wine with iphone or B) [preferably] get the latest libgpod working with jailbroken iphone
<nemo> Even better would be (C) Someone start a hackint0sh firmware for iphone :)
<stefano_> hehe
<Ng> nemo: you could stop buying proprietary lockin phones too ;)
<nemo> Ng: hey. do you own a qtopia greenphone?
<nemo> no?
<nemo> well then.
<nemo> iphone is closest thing to an open phone in the entire damn market :(
<nemo> grep: /var/tmp/qgVXeafFGgZGRqlGLGPGo/newfile: No such file or directory
<nemo> Copying files to the temporary directory... FAILED!
<Dr_willis> I keep hearing about that Linux open phone, whatever its called... every so often. If it does come out... it will be my next phone. :)
<Dr_willis> assuming its not some nasty $$$ like 300+
<nemo> Dr_willis: ditto
<nemo> Dr_willis: I came that close to getting one last year
<Dr_willis> My current cellphone cost me $20
<Dr_willis> :)
<nemo> could not convince boss to shell out for a dev phone.
<nemo> my current cellphone cost me $0 since I as planning to renew my contract anyway
<Dr_willis> Id have to convince my wife.
<Dr_willis> then after she saw all the neat things.. i bet she would take it from me
<nemo> Dr_willis: I've seriously considered using a subnotebook as a "phone" :)
<nemo> with one of those cell system cards of course :)
<Dr_willis> Well this winter shes mainly at home. The Skype Phone is her main phone,
<nemo> if it can fit in my large inner jacket pocket, I'm set.
<nemo> no idea how well that would work with linux though
<nemo> Sooo. Anyone happen to know why checkinstall failed ?
<Ng> nemo: I didn't say an open phone, I said a proprietary lockin phone ;p
<nemo> with this whole "newfile" missing thing?
<nemo> Ng: whatever. same applies to every phone on the market
<Ng> nemo: nonsense
<nemo> Ng: Nokia locks their phone
<nemo> and gives FAR less access to subsystems
<Ng> nemo: also nonsense, I can run anything I like on my n95, including python scripts
<nemo> hell. you can't even write an app to get CELLID without a signature
<nemo> Ng: and I can run apache on my iphone. your point?
<Ng> self-sign
<Ng> my point is that i don't have to void my warranty to do it
<Ng> you do
<nemo> Ng: can't do it with self-sign
<Ng> => proprietary lockin
<nemo> Ng: revirginising is trivial.
<Ng> why would you want cellid anyway? the thing has gps
<nemo> and in terms of modification, that flimsy legal protection is hardly comparable with the things one can do to an iphone. it is like a mini mini subnotebook
<nemo> I'm cheering on the linux ones anyway
<nemo> Ng: Even in the blackberries, enabling GPS is a stupid idea
<nemo> Ng: but not all nokia phones have gps assuming one wanted to enable it
<nemo> none of the ones I developed on did
<Ng> why is it stupid?
<Ng> I quite like knowing where I am ;)
<nemo> giant waste of battery life - pisses off users when your app "kills their blackberry"
<Ng> haha
<nemo> using cell ID for positioning usually allows placing person within 100-200 metres in most urban areas.
<nemo> sometimes less
<nemo> in fact, in most urban areas, it is more reliable than gps
<Ng> err, no
<nemo> heck. even works in buildings, while GPS requires a clear LOS
<nemo> Ng: um. look ok. I was testing on a dozen friggen phones
<nemo> Ng: we always had GPS issues.
<Ng> nemo: be that as it may, to say "you can't get CELLID therefore iphone is win" is a bit of a thin argument. unless you void your iphone warranty, you can't do anything useful with them
<Ng> the same is not true of lots of other phones
<nemo> Ng: I already argued that that flimsy legal protection you get for "not voiding your warranty"  (as if revirginising the iphone isn't a mouse-click away) is hardly comparable to what the iphone DOES allow.
<Ng> and good luck getting apple to bless a python interpreter
<nemo> things you can never never do with other phones.
<nemo> Ng: but yes, apple blessed apps is another issue
<nemo> but at least they don't have a 12 stage signing program
<Ng> it's an issue of proprietary lockin!
<nemo> there is faaaar more of that with other phones
<nemo> if you try to get anything done with them
<nemo> and many times you get to negotiate with the networks too. insane
<jussio1> hmmm, gps on n95 apps :) company I work for has made one of those :D
<Ng> I don't have to negotiate with anyone to run anything on my phone
<nemo> hell. AT&T/Cingular did not even know what their own code signing levels were
<ConstyXIV> beta out today?
<Ng> I'm not talking about being an ISV, because I'm not an ISV
<nemo> it took us 3 months to get a simple app on it
<nemo> and of course, J2ME - limited, Symbian - a !@#$ed up nightmare.
<nemo> I am still cheering on Android though
<Lunks> I've got a dv6000 series notebook. If Ubuntu starts with Wi-Fi switch turned off, it seems to ignore it. No problem if it starts with it on, then I switch it off.
<nemo> I think it is the best hope for us all.  The other linux phones don't seem to be gaining traction
<Ng> then stop buying proprietary nonsense phones, support the linux phones
<jussio1> nemo: go have a look at navicron :)
<Lunks> !offtopic
<nemo> Ng: I tried. do you own one?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nemo> Ng: couldn't even get boss to approve the $$$ for a phone.
<nemo> Lunks: he started it :-p
<nemo> aaanyway
<nemo> anyone happen to know why checkinstall failed with something about a missing temp dir?
<Zampaktu> hi, does anybody know if i can get my intel 3945 card to work in monitor mode using the iwl3945 that comes with hardy?
<edgy> Any one managed to burn hardy dvd?
<Dr_willis> I dont bother with the dvds :)
<Lunks> I've got a dv6000 series notebook. If Ubuntu starts with Wi-Fi switch turned off, it seems to ignore it. No problem if it starts with it on, then I switch it off.
<Stormx2> Hey. ALSA is broken since my upgrade to Hardy, it says it doesn't have an audio device to output to. Things like alsamixer don't work. And suggestions on what to do now?
<Lunks> edgy: where to get? and where to check the changes?
<Dr_willis> Stormx2,  check what kernel you are booting. Make sure  a 386 kernel dident get installed/booted by default.
<Stormx2> 2.6.24-12-386
<Stormx2> Is that wrong?
<h3sp4wn> use generic
<Stormx2> Eek
<Stormx2> how?
<Stormx2> linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic ?
<Dr_willis> heh - lucky guess on my part.
<Dr_willis> I had to remove  the 386 kernel like 4 times in the last few weeks..
<Stormx2> Why did it install the wrong one?
<Lunks> edgy: I've found the DVDs, but no input from what difference it has from a CD
<Stormx2> What's the procedure for switching? install linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic and remove the other one?
<Dr_willis> Stormx2,  thats what i did
<Stormx2> Okay, thanks
<Stormx2> linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic is already the newest version.
<Stormx2> :|
 * Stormx2 reboots
<Dr_willis> remove the 386, or move it down the grub list :)
<Leerok> Don't Macs come with Python?
<Dr_willis> I imagine you can get Python for OSX . but not sure whats default on macs :)
<edgy> Lunks: the problem with me it didn't burn because it's too big for the dvd disk!
<edgy> Dr_willis: I spent days downloading it and now it's too big for my disk! It's 4.5 G and my dvd disk is 4.7G and still k3b complains it doesn't fit!
<Leerok> I believe that Python comes by default.
<Leerok> My superiors certainly didn't install it explicitly.
<slipttees> yo
<Dr_willis> edgy,   I cant even thinkof a reason to use the dvd. :)
<slipttees> cat /etc/issue
<slipttees> Ubuntu 4.10 "Warty Warthog" \n \l
<slipttees> MUAHAHAAHAHA
<slipttees> :D
<Lyricaldogg> Hey guys, wot do i need to make my computer to host a web page ?
<Stormx2> Dr_willis, it never gets past "Loading, please wait..."
<Dr_willis> install a webserver :)
<Pici> edgy: Did you download a daily iso?
<Pici> edgy: did it by chance have the word OVERSIZE in the filename?
<Dr_willis> Stormx2,  No idea on that. Theres some odd.. issue wehre the 386 kennels keep getting installed  when they are not needed.
<Lyricaldogg> Dr_Willis : thak you... wot about naming the site ? wot can i name it ?
<edgy> Pici: I downloaded yesterday iso and it has no OVERSIZE in the filename
<edgy> Pici: any solution to my case now?
<Dr_willis> Lyricaldogg,  If you are wnting your own website on the internet,, YOu got a lot of reading/research to do. :) those comercial hosting sites will do it for you for a minimal fee.
<Dr_willis> Lyricaldogg,  or for a toy to play with. You can install a web server, and connect to your ip# and play with the site.
<Pici> edgy: Download a new iso, Daily builds are hit and miss.
<edgy> Dr_willis: I will give you my reason for the record. I have a very sloooow connection at home so I asked a friend with a good connection to download the dvd so I can install all my programs. I have no other option
<Dr_willis> i agree with Pici
<Pici> edgy: Don't get a daily iso then, get one of the milestone releases.
<edgy> Pici: can I download a CD and then mount the files on the dvd as a repository?
<Lyricaldogg> Dr_willis: that is what i want, just a toy that i can play with and keep building up.
<Pici> edgy: Only for the alternate CDs.
<Dr_willis> Lyricaldogg,  check out the various apache docs/guides, install apache, go to http://localhost
<edgy> Pici: why can't I define a repository for the liveCD?
<Pici> edgy: Because they arent setup the same way.
<Lyricaldogg> Dr_willis : thank you very much
<edgy> Pici: do you mean during the installation or even after the installation I cannot define the dvd as the repository for both of the them?
<Lyricaldogg> Dr_willis: so Apache will be my web server?
<eklof> Hrm, is it possible to install firefox2 on Hardy?
<eklof> my webmail at work requires that unfortunately
<slipttees> http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/5306/telacapturadais8.png
<eklof> I want to keep 3 also
<Leerok> Does your webmail tell you to "upgrade your browser"?
<arvindenriq> join irc.freenode.net
<eklof> Leerok: no some sort of SOAP:: error
<eklof> Web 2.0 crap
<Dr_willis> Lyricaldogg,  apache is one web server you could use. theres apache, and apache2, and proberl others you can toy with.
<eklof> :)
<Leerok> What?
<Dr_willis> !find webserver
<ubotu> Found: libpod-webserver-perl
<Leerok> Put a rough surface in your tub.
<eklof> Leerok: no kidding, hang on
<Leerok> You'll have no more soap errors if you rough the surface of your tub.
<Dr_willis> Put the soap on a rope.
<eklof> Leerok: "There was no SOAP:ENV:body in the XML payload sent by the server"
<eklof> when trying to log in
<Lyricaldogg> Dr_wilis: not pestering you, but what is your suggestion of the best one ?
<Leerok> No idea.
<eklof> Leerok: http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/SOAP_in_Gecko-based_Browsers
<eklof> Way beyond my comprehension anyway
<eklof> So i thought installing fx 2 would be faster
<Leerok> Ah, Firefox 3 doesn't have soap.
<Leerok> A sticky problem.
<eklof> Why not?
<Leerok> Native WSDL and SOAP support has been removed from Mozilla 1.9/Firefox 3.
<eklof> Crazy, would probably break lots f stuff
<slipttees> Leerok: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7) Gecko/20041013 Firefox/0.9.3 (Ubuntu)
<Dr_willis> Lyricaldogg,   I dont use any.  and sinceyou are totally starting out on this.  I would say go find some 'web server for begeinners' guides :) and see what they say.
<Dr_willis> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<eklof> I have another question. In previous versions when I typed ssh://server I was able to just browse around and do stuff. But know it mounts it as sft all the time. I find it quite annoying.
<eklof> In nautilus that is
<eklof> What is up with that?
<Dr_willis> Theres  a lot of...'issues' with some of the network/remote/mounting stuff..
<eklof> Hm ok
 * Leerok just uses console ssh and sftp.
<Dr_willis> sshf was doing some nasty crashing on me yesterday
<Dr_willis> sshfs i mean.
<Leerok> sshfs?
<eklof> sshfs is the future and needs to be rock-solid :)
<Dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubotu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7-2.1 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Leerok> Mounting volumes with ssh?
<eklof> Leerok: secure shell fils system, all I use these days.
<Dr_willis> You 'mount' a remote server as if it ws a local directory
<Leerok> Very interesting!
<Dr_willis> Its handy
<eklof> NFS and samba - crap!
<Dr_willis> when it dident crash. :)
<eklof> sshfs - beaty
<eklof> +u
<Dr_willis> i wish all the fuse tools would get their names together..
<Dr_willis> its sshfs but smbfuse, and fuseiso, or isofuse
<Leerok> beatyu?
<Leerok> Are you threatening me?
<eklof> Oh
<eklof> Yes!
<eklof> :)
 * Leerok hides behind the LAMP.
<eklof> Leerok: transfers are fully encrypted aswell in sshfs.
<eklof> So some overhead it is.
<Leerok> Hmm, rather like sftp, but easier to use.
<Dr_willis> Yep.
<Dr_willis> Ive been practicing my scp - skills today. :) but sshfs is handy
<Leerok> Is Windoze able to mount sshfs devices?
<Dr_willis> I need to get my ssh skills up ..  theres some things i know it can do.. i just dont know hows
<Dr_willis> Leerok,  not that i am aware of.
<eklof> Dr_willis: like what?
<Leerok> Hmm.
<Leerok> I'm very interested in Linux/Windows interoperability.
<eklof> Leerok: windows is depricated!
<eklof> :)
<Leerok> Not when your superiors say it isn't.
<Dr_willis> eklof,  likei gotta rember how to set up scp/ssh where i dont need to keep entering my password.. :)
<Leerok> And when the customers don't know what Linux is.
<Dr_willis> i forget how.. somthingto do with the right keys copied over.. time to dig out my ssh book/guides
<eklof> Dr_willis: ok, just use public key authentication then
<Dr_willis> Yep. on my todo list.
<eklof> I still use passwords.
<Dr_willis> Heck. today was the frst time i dident have to google for scp notes to remeber how to use scp.
<Leerok> SCP, another protocol for file transfers?
<eklof> Leerok: then tell your bosses a few things and educate the customer :)
<Dr_willis> im just on a local lan.
<Dr_willis> scp is 'ssh cp' :)
<eklof> Leerok: yes. copy using ssh
<Leerok> Hmm.
<eklof> WinSCP
<Dr_willis> scp thisfile username@server:/place/to/copy/to
<Leerok> I do tell my bosses, but not all of them know Linux.
<eklof> A client for windows to connect to a ssh server and copy file-
<Leerok> I'm slowly introducing it to them, though.
<Dr_willis> winscp is a gui interface to scp :)
<Dr_willis> its handy also.
<eklof> All I use
<eklof> No FTP here. Just SCP from windows.
<eklof> And sshfs from linux
<Dr_willis> it would be neat if you could find somting like sshfs for windows.
<eklof> ssh is all you need :)
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<Sami88> is lib6 safe to upgrade yet?
<Sami88> libc6*
<Leerok> Anyone read reddit here?
<darx> yup
<darx> Leerok: whats up?
<Leerok> Not much.
<Leerok> Just enjoying my time on Linux.
<Leerok> Always a pleasure compared to Windows, with the sole exception of games.
<darx> Leerok: why did you ask?
<Leerok> Just wondering.
<nemo> Leerok: games don't do too bad either. at least the ones I play
<darx> Leerok: are you sniffing IP's?
<Leerok> Nope.
<Leerok> Why do you ask?
<darx> Just wondering. IRC is an easy way to sniff IPs
<Leerok> Ah, I see.
<Sami88> Hey everyone, I <3 Hardy!
<Leerok> Though not when they register as "nat/canonical/x-ae64da79bbaeee3e"
<Leerok> And other similar things.
<Leerok> Hardy will be rather nice.
<Leerok> It's been working well for me thus far, on the two computers I've installed it on.
<Sami88> Yeah, its worked better for me than gutsy did!
<insomninja> Is there a way to manually mount an eos 350d, I'm not running gnome atm, so I can't make use of the automatic image import functions
<Leerok> What is an eos 350d?
<fromport> apt-get install gphoto2
<fromport> gphoto -P
<Leerok> A camera?
<fromport> gphoto2 -P
<insomninja> a canon camera
<insomninja> yes
<Sami88> How is that camera?
<Leerok> Shooting people with cameras isn't nice.
<fromport> insomnia: that's how i read my canon eos20d ;-)
<Sami88> I've got a Nikon D40, and love it.
<insomninja> thanks
<J-_> I have a D50
<darx> sami88: nikons are awesome i've a d80
<J-_> i want to learn how to do HDR pictures.
<insomninja> I were hoping to be able to mount it as a regular drive but couldn't find anything likely in /dev/
<Sami88> Do you guys mount your cameras or just use the memory sticks?
<Leerok> lsd /dev/s*
<J-_> memory card reader
<Leerok> ls /dev/sd*
<darx> j-_: its pretty easy just take 3 or more pictures with different exposures and hdr em under photoshop. there are tons of tutorials. just ask google.
<insomninja> Leerok, I tried, that only showed me my regular drives
<J-_> darx: cool. I don't use photoshop =P
<Sami88> Can't GIMP do it too, =P
<J-_> don't know =)
<Wobbo> what are the system specs on this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=g-s-m-alpha6.png
<Sami88> dual quad core?
<Sami88> Is there such a thing?
<flipstar> rather 2x quad
<savvas> and only 2.5gb memory, that's a shame :P
<Sami88> Sorry, thats what I meant.
<darx> true hdr needs 16 bit or more per channel methink
<Sami88> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<insomninja> well it could be a server
<insomninja> or just overkill ;)
<Sami88> lol
<darx> i don't know if gimp does that. but most hdr are tone mapped into a pretty narrow field.
<darx> it appears nice thats about it
<Sami88> Does gimp have downloadable filters?
<NeuroStuMIT> Does anybody here know the estimated Hardy Heron release date?
<Sami88> looks like it http://registry.gimp.org/list_content
<savvas> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<savvas> NeuroStuMIT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<NeuroStuMIT> Thanks!
<Lunks> Hibernation is not working on me, can anyone help? I've got an HP laptop.
<Leerok> Lower your body temperature to 5 C.
<savvas> hehehe
<Lunks> lol
<Lunks> for me
<savvas> actually, you can't do that, our body is homothermic
<Lunks> Gotta pay more attention on how I'm writing... too much time without English lessons. :P
<Leerok> If a body can suffer from hypothermia, its temperature can be lowered.
<savvas> Lunks: have you tried with uwsusp ?
<Lunks> I haven't tried anything per say.
<Lunks> Just Hibernate button.
<Sami88> Whats the difference between Hibernate and Sleep?
<savvas> sorry http://sourceforge.net/projects/swsusp
<savvas> swsusp :)
<Sami88> err Suspend*
<arvindenriq> i have prob in gutsy ,if i install hardy will the prob be solved?
<Lunks> Sami88: suspend is just a low-power state
<arvindenriq> alpha 6?
<savvas> or http://suspend.sourceforge.net/ - uswsusp
<Sami88> Lunks: Thanks
<darx> suspend to ram, suspend to disk.
<darx> sleep, hibernate respectively
<Lunks> Sami88: hibernate you can remove your battery and it will work after. ;P
<Sami88> Oh, Awesome!
<darx> arvindenriq: what problem?
<arvindenriq> cant right click on desktop and no icons on desktop.
<Lunks> savvas: how to use it with ubuntu? and btw, suspend is working
<savvas> Lunks: suspend.sf.net has an introduction page, and the man uswsusp has enough info to help you
<savvas> i don't guarantee it'll work though :P
<Lunks> savvas: I'd like to do it 'ubuntu' way
<NeuroStuMIT> will FF3 ship with HH?
<savvas> hey how do we view the manually installed packages? the ones that aren't marked auto
<Leerok> apt-get install <package name>
<savvas> Lunks: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com then, I expect a good suggestion about hibernation :)
<darx> arvindenriq: open the terminal, and type killall nautilus and hit enter see if it works now
<cccharles> is nvidia-glx-new broken right now?
<savvas> cccharles: apt-cache policy nvidia-glx-new | grep "Installed\|Candidate"
<arvindenriq> it says no process killed
<darx> are you sure you spelled it correctly?
<darx> "killall nautilus"
<savvas> arvindenriq: run it in terminal: nautilus ,then hit ctrl-c
<cccharles> savvas: thanks, but I'm more wondering if the package itself is known to be broken.
<savvas> cccharles: i can't help you if i don't know the version you're using
<savvas>   Installed: 169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31
<savvas>   Candidate: 169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31
<savvas> this one works for me
<arvindenriq> yes i did it but no effect
<darx> ps -A | grep nautilus
<Bashtoni> I know it's not the 'official' virtualisation technology for hardy, but is Xen going to be supported in hardy?
<cccharles> savvas: now I gotcha. unfortunately, my nvidia box is at home, and I'm currently at work. Maybe I'll bring it in tomorrow (it's a laptop).
<Bashtoni> At the moment it's completely broken :(
<arvindenriq> darx Then
<darx> arvindenriq: what does the last command output?
<savvas> cccharles: what's wrong with it? :)
<Leerok> The last ten lines of the file.
<darx> arvindenriq: what did it say?
<arvindenriq> no msgs
<savvas> how come i'm the only one that has an nvidia working graphics card? :P
<catweazle> savvas: me too :)
<cccharles> savvas: the package installs fine, but doesn't show up in jockey-*. that's not a huge problem, since I'm pretty good at editing xorg confs (I used to be a Gentoo guy). but even manually editing the xorg.conf, the X server fails to start. I'm finding the bulletproof X stuff quite annoying--ideally I'd like it to just die nicely :-).
<darx> arvindenriq: that means that the process which is supposed to display icons and stuff (nautilus) is not running.
<arvindenriq> k
<arvindenriq> how to solve it?
<darx> type "nautilus" and hit enter see what it does
<cccharles> savvas: I don't recall the exact X.org errors right now. do you know of a way to disable bulletproof X temporarily?
<Lunks> savvas: do you use uswsusp?
<darx> arvindenriq: type "nautilus" without the quotes that is
<arvindenriq> this is shown:nautilus: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libeel-2.so.2: undefined symbol: gnome_bg_new
<savvas> no Lunks, a friend of mine does why?
<Lunks> savvas: I've got a question about a configuration step: "The device node through which uswsusp can talk to the kernel"
<darx> arvindenriq: I think you'll have to reinstall nautilus. I'm not sure though. You can try "sudo aptitude reinstall nautilus"
<arvindenriq> i ll try that later
<savvas> cccharles: I don't know how to disable it.. but try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to load in the default vesa-driver settings, then configure your graphics card from the system > administration > screens and graphics window
<savvas> cccharles: which graphics card are you using?
<cccharles> savvas: thanks for the tip, I'll try that tonight. it's a 7400 Go.
<savvas> cccharles: ok, just checking if you have the right driver pack :)
<cccharles> savvas: It worked beautifully on Gutsy. 1280x800, plus 1024x768 over the VGA or S-Video. Compiz was smooth, everything was perfect :-). But, then again, I like the unpredictability of running alpha software. Gives me something to do :-).
<savvas> Lunks: no idea, sorry, i just know it works in some cases :)
<Lunks> savvas: ok =P
<savvas> cccharles: you should've been here a week ago when there was a problem with the glibc/libc6 :P
<Sami88> Lucky guys with your Nvidia and ATI... I have an intel g965...
<Lunks> savvas: I'll try some stuff here. :)
<cccharles> savvas: I wasn't in this channel, but I was dealing with it :-). w00t chroot!
<savvas> aye heheh
<savvas> i was feeling like a cripple for a couple of hours
<savvas> (no offense to anyone)
<Leerok> I wonder, is there a way to open .docx in Linux besides unzipping and stripping tags?
<Sami88> I'm pretty sure OpenOffice has a plugin/extension for it.
<KrimZon> when i click the gnome clock panel applet it freezes the whole of gnome
<hydrogen> novel released a docx to useful converter I think..
<Leerok> Hmm.
 * Leerok seeks.
<KrimZon> i have about 3 extra timezone clocks in it under the calendar
<hydrogen> which of course depends on mono
<hydrogen> because mono is definatly the best thing since sliced bread
<hydrogen> and everything should be rewritten in it
<hydrogen> I heard they were rewriting the kernel in mono
<KrimZon> but i have to go out anyway... bbl
<savvas> Leerok: http://www.sigmundvoid.com/?p=81 - might work
<DanaG> Oh hey, something new:
<DanaG> Even rss-glx screensaver Flux can cause my hard lockup.
<savvas> pfff... great, microsoft has a converter for mac, but not for gnu/linux :P
<Sami88> cest la vie.
<Lamego> Leerok, there is an odf converter
<Lamego> Leerok, http://katana.oooninja.com/w/odf-converter-integrator
<Sami88> My gnome-do is acting funny.
<Sami88> oops.
<Sami88> spoke too soon.
<h3sp4wn> I still get evolution-data-server taking a full cpu at 100%
<h3sp4wn> (pretty often)
<savvas> how do we view the manually installed packages? the ones that aren't marked auto?
<h3sp4wn> ! is not
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<savvas> hm?
<DanaG> ¡exclamation point!
<h3sp4wn> aptitude search \~i~n\!~M
<savvas> wow, so many :)
<h3sp4wn> installed and not manually installed
<h3sp4wn> s/manually/automatically
<savvas> ah ok
<savvas> ty sir :)
<h3sp4wn> aptitude search '~i~n!~M'
<h3sp4wn> that looks maybe nicer but I just always use \
<Johan-_> is there some easy way to free up space on /? Ive already done "apt-get clean"
<hydrogen> you need to know whats taking up the space first.
<hydrogen> check out filelight for showing you that
<savvas> Johan-_: your packages? use synaptic to remove some installed packages that you don't need
<Johan-_> don't think I have that many packages :)
<Johan-_> but checking filelight out
<dwidmann> Ack! This is maddening! My keyboards up key is acting like printscreen.........
<savvas> dwidmann: maybe someone tampered with system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<Johan-_> or is it reasonable for / to take up almost 7GB? Having gnome and xfce installed along with the basic stuff from ubuntu-desktop. Not counting /home
<dwidmann> savvas, not likely, I'm the only person who uses this computer
<dwidmann> xev reports that it's print ..... my laptop keyboard is behaving normally though, very strange
<dwidmann> Johan, I'd check your /var/cache/apt/archives ..... that can eat a lot of space
<savvas> KeyRelease event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x3a00001, root 0x1a6, subw 0x0, time 84454785, (-277,202), root:(397,253), state 0x10, keycode 98 (keysym 0xff52, Up), same_screen YES, XLookupString gives 0 bytes: XFilterEvent returns: False
<savvas> dwidmann: try it on some other operating system, check if the keyboard is actually working :)
<dwidmann> savvas, it worked this morning ..... maybe the evdev driver is having issues in hardy?
<savvas> similar to that happened to me once, the problem was that the cable wasn't attached correctly heh :P
<dwidmann> or maybe kde 3.5.9 isn't liking it ... doubtful, but hard to tell
<tomasko> hi. just started to play with hardy. quick question: why is opera kept at 9.25 while firefox went up to firefox 3 beta?
<tomasko> opera 9.5 has a nifty full history search feature that's somewhat like the firefox 3 beta feature (though, imho, the opera version is better [though, with a large enough history, it comes with more lag])
<Johan-_>  /usr takes up 4GB, /usr/lib/ 2GB and /usr/share/ 1GB. Can I remove anything there?
<tomasko> dabble with /usr/share first, then /usr/, then /usr/lib
<Johan-_> or is it easier to use gparted to resize it?
<savvas> tomasko: opera isn't even included in my repositories
<tomasko> savvas: oh, right, hmm. i wonder why the canonical repositories don't yield 9.5 then
<dwidmann> savvas: you can't get opera 9.5 through the repos, you'd have to get it from labs.opera.com IIRC
<tomasko> so what's keeping it out of canonical / ubuntu repositories?
<savvas> Johan-_: my / is 3.7 gb, without /home :)
 * tomasko has a bad habit of typing suppos^H^H^H^H^H^Hrepositories
<dwidmann> tomasko: license
<tomasko> dwidmann: 9.25 is allowed, what changed with 9.5?
<dwidmann> come to think of it ..... it is, in the partner repo
<dwidmann> Though, 9.5 isn't out yet
<dwidmann> and I don't think there's a specific timeline of when it will be released either.
<tomasko> dwidmann: i think it's supposed to be late 2008, early 2009, but even still, why is firefox's beta allowed but 9.5's not?
<tomasko> 9.5 beta 1 is out
<Stormx2> Hey
<savvas> tomasko: plus, opera doesn't have 64-bit, right?
<tomasko> hi
<tomasko> savvas: so?
<dwidmann> savvas: it does, as of opera 9.5
<tomasko> savvas: i don't know if it does or doesn't, but even if it didn't, so what?
<Stormx2> Sorry I left earlier without checking to see if I had an answer. My -generic kernel won't boot, gets stuck on "loading, please wait..."
<savvas> well i have 64-bit, i can't install it
<tomasko> savvas: why would that exclude it from the repositories?
<tomasko> okay..
<dwidmann> savvas.
<savvas> i didn't say that that is the reason :P
<dwidmann> you have to get it from their ftp .... it's buried somewhere, but it's there
<savvas> ask mark, how am i supposed to know :)
<dwidmann> savvas: and to install the 32-bit one you would need to sudo dpkg --force-architecture install opera*.deb it.
<dwidmann> and it would work fine
<savvas> dwidmann: i know, but i want 64-bit :P
<tomasko> savvas: mark as in marko?
<savvas> tomasko: I meant mark shuttleworth :) and your suggestion could be here already: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<dwidmann> savvas: I forget where it's buried, but google for +case_f +opera and you'll find what you're looking for
<savvas> thanks dwidmann ;)
<dwidmann> tomasko:  doesn't matter much to me .... I stopped using opera 9.5b after my bookmarks&config got nuked the third time.
<tomasko> dwidmann: how did that happen? it's never happend to me before
<tomasko> also, imho, the theme for hardy is less tasteful than for gutsy
<dwidmann> tomasko: If I knew, it wouldn't have happened the second and third times
<savvas> http://ftp.tiscali.nl/opera/linux/950b/final/en/x86_64/opera_9.50-20071024.2-shared-qt_amd64.deb
<tomasko> dwidmann: oh well, the problem i remember reading about was that some people used 9.25 and 9.5 together with the same profile
<savvas> found it hehe
<dwidmann> tomasko: I'm somewhat guilty of that, though, I uninstalled 9.2x before installing 9.5
<dwidmann> tomasko: used the same profile though
<savvas> hm
<dwidmann> Can someone paste/pm me a "regular"/"default" keyboard section (that doens't involve evdev)?
<savvas> http://www.opera.com/download/index.dml?custom=yes <- they don't even include it in the architectures
<dwidmann> savvas ... yeah, they buried it pretty good
<Stormx2> Okay. I need some help seeing what the problem is with my kernel. I have 3 versions available in GRUB, a -386 and two -generics. The on -386 my sound doesn't work. the newer -generic doesn't boot at all (get stuck on Loading, please wait) and the older can't detect my video card and won't let me get resolutions above 800x600. Any ideas on a fix?
<Stormx2> I just want a working version.
<savvas> Stormx2: it could help if you provided the versions of the kernel images
<Stormx2> One moment.
<Stormx2> 2.6.22-14-generic (bad video) 2.6.24-12-generic (won't boot) and 2.6.24-12-386 (no sound)
<tomasko> wow. does it work with a livecd at least?
<savvas> you're using grub boot menu to switch from one to the other?
<Stormx2> I don't know, I haven't got a hardy live cd.
<Stormx2> I upgraded.
<savvas> ouch
<Stormx2> savvas, yeah.
<savvas> Stormx2: how about the recovery option?
<Stormx2> recovery mode works for all but the -12-generic
<savvas> jolly good, you're on the machine right now
<savvas> ?
<Stormx2> Yeah. Under 22-14-generic
<Stormx2> Dr_Willis recommended I use -generic to fix my sound problems, so I'd like to focus on getting .24-12-generic working, even though it's the one which works least at the moment
<savvas> Stormx2: apt-cache policy linux-generic
<Stormx2> Installed: 2.6.24.12.13
<savvas> paste it in http://pastebin.ca
<Stormx2> K.
<savvas> i need the whole bit
<Stormx2> savvas, http://pastebin.ca/949041
<savvas> which graphics card by the way? :)
<Stormx2> Uhg
<Stormx2> I can't remember the exact name
<Stormx2> I use the nvidia-legacy driver normally.
<savvas> model of your nvidia card?
<Stormx2> It's like a nvidia RIVA TNT2
<Stormx2> or something.
<Stormx2> video[nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] @ Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] AMD-760 [IGD4-1P] System Controller]
<Stormx2> There we go.
<savvas> ok the driver is correct, your archive mirror is a great choice.. hm..
<savvas> apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<savvas> just the installed part
<Stormx2> Installed: 2.6.24.11-12.31
<Stormx2> remember that that one is the one which won't boot at all
<Stormx2> Actually I might quickly go and fiddle with grub a bit, see if I can't find out what's going wrong
<Stormx2> Be back in a jiffy.
<savvas> upload your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file at pastebin.ca - let's have a look at that
<savvas> meh
<savvas> well i'll have to go now, i bet it's his xorg.conf
<savvas> Someone tell Stormx2 when he's back to keep a backup of his /etc/X11/xorg.onf and to substitute it with this one: http://pastebin.ca/raw/945227 - then to reboot to the 24-12 kernel, and go to system > administration > screens and graphics to configure monitor and driver
<Stormx2> Hey back. For some reason recovery mode worked this time on the non-booting generic.
<Stormx2> It hands on "Waiting for root filesystem ... ..."
<ConstyXIV> anyone in here running hardy on something with an atheros 5007-based wifi (like the Eee)?
<Johan-_> Stormx2:
<Johan-_> Someone tell Stormx2 when he's back to keep a backup of his /etc/X11/xorg.onf and to substitute it with this one: http://pastebin.ca/raw/945227 - then to reboot to the 24-12 kernel, and go to system > administration > screens and graphics to configure monitor and driver
<Johan-_> from savvas
<Johan-_> Stormx2: "< savvas> well i'll have to go now, i bet it's his xorg.conf"
<Stormx2> Tbh I'm not worries about that kernel version
<Stormx2> I'm more interested in getting the more recent -generic to boot
<ConstyXIV> anyone have any insight on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/197177 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197177 in network-manager "[atheros] Wireless stops working after sleep (wubi-hardy-alpha5)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<e\ectro_> with regards to the libc6 issue, how can I resolve this to update my machine?
<e\ectro_> libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.7-9ubuntu1) but 2.7-5ubuntu2 is to be installed
<kim_> Consty: I am, used this http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=10470&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=atheros to get it running, don't know about sleep though...
<ConstyXIV> yeah, i've got the drivers installed, but they break completely upon suspend
<ConstyXIV> when i try to rmmod the ath_pci for the 5007, i get a segmentation fault, and everything goes downhill from there
<e\ectro_> is libc6 2.7-9 fixde?
<e\ectro_> fixed?
<jin> what tool do you install to get more compiz configurations?
<tomasko> so it's nice that apparmour is in hardy and all, but how do i actually use it? do i need to fiddle with it at all?
<KrimZon> gnome panel clock applet crashed even without any locations in it
<KrimZon> well... not crashed but frozen the whole of gnome
<Dragon2> How can i install ubuntu from iso?
<KrimZon> as in the panels - alt-tab still works
<KrimZon> so do ctrl-alt-left and ctrl-alt right, so presumably just the panels
<KrimZon> they also don't reappear until i reboot - ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't fix that
<KrimZon> no idea where to look for new information though - gonna reboot anyway
<KrimZon> i dont know what time it is
<KrimZon> oh... its in the timestamps
<KrimZon> so much for being melodramatic
<lufis> what should I do if I change my screen resolution and xorg henceforth is broken? In hardy, xorg pretty much ignores xorg.conf, so sudo dpkg-reconfigure doesn't work anymore. What to do, besides completely reinstalling?
<ConstyXIV> i thought x had some sort of "bullet-proof" safe mode.  that isin't coming up?
<lufis> um, apparently not... i sat with a black screen for about 3 hours last night ;)
<lufis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't do anything
<lufis> i finally broke down and just reinstalled
<lufis> xorg.conf apparently has nothing about video drivers in it anymore
<lufis> and short of that, i have no idea how to fix it
<lufis> (not that it's an issue anymore, but just for future reference)
<dwidmann> lufis, that really doesn't do anything any more? Ouch. ....... I wonder if there's an equivalent somewhere
<lufis> it didn't for me
<lufis> I even copied all of the contents of /etc/X11 from the livecd system to the local one, just to make sure i was running cleanly, and nothing
<steph__> hi everybody. If I have a alpha 4 image, wich I have installed, then upgraded, will it be the same as alpha 6?
<dwidmann> steph__: pretty much
<romulo> hi there
<romulo> there is some guide on how to get ati fglrx 8.47.3 to work with hardy ?
<steph__> dwidmann: not the desktop setup (desktop, gdm, blablabla), but the packages (ltsp, kernel, blablabla)
<dwidmann> steph__: yes, the packages, right down to the version. Granted, you should probably do a dist-upgrade, maybe.
<Pici> !final | steph__
<ubotu> steph__: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<steph__> thanks
<steph__> would it be the same for the final release?
<dwidmann> steph__: yes
<steph__> in april?
<steph__> ok
<steph__> thanks
<steph__> If I don't want to use restricted modules for video card, wich one do I have to install (except ATI and NVIDIA, is there something else ;)
<dwidmann> steph__: which card?
<steph__> Well, I have to build a server for school, and I don't know wich card to buy. I would like to buy one who has respect for linux'users
<steph__> *who has drivers ;)
<steph__> Does it exist :|
<romulo> intel?
<dwidmann> steph__: integrated intel (like x3100 or better) would be pretty linux friendly, ootb, no restricted drivers needed.
<LibertyShadow> My sound is really wacky.
<steph__> what about 3d acceleration?
<dwidmann> steph__: 3d accel is decent on it
<romulo> yeah
<romulo> you arent getting advanced pixel shaders but it works fine
<Amaranth> you can't buy an intel card though
<dwidmann> steph__: I woudln't count on it for playing the latest games, but it'll work fine
<Amaranth> it has to be on the mobo
<dwidmann> Amaranth: which is why I said integrated :P
<Amaranth> which means you have to use intel processors
<romulo> yeah, but you can get nice fps on not so old games :D
<Amaranth> and an intel chipset
<dwidmann> Amaranth: what's wrong with intel procs?
<Amaranth> nothing, i love them
<dwidmann> Amaranth: and intel chipsets?
<Amaranth> but some people are weird
<romulo> i like em too
<dwidmann> Granted, I like AMD too .... but performance-wise they've got a while until they catch up with the "Core" Cpus ....
<steph__> Ok for the video card. Now the motherboard/cpu. I saw that hardy will not support kvm (who needs special features in the cpu). Can you help. I will build a server for 15 thin clients (LTSP).
<steph__> Is there something that I have to care of , or all new cpu...
<steph__> has those instruction's set
<romulo> get the q6600 :D
<LibertyShadow> Does anyone have an idea as to why my system sounds stop working after I log in?
<dwidmann> romulo: sounds expensive ........... I want one :D
<fromport> hardy NOT support kvm ? you're not reading it right: look again at the announcements
<LibertyShadow> (in hardy a6)
<dwidmann> LibertyShadow: probably some sort of esd issue, maybe
<steph__> sorry. I tried to say will support
<fromport> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/alpha6 : KVM is now officially maintained within the Ubuntu kerne
<romulo> dwidmann, im getting one in one month
<romulo> my friend has one and he said its awesome
<steph__> *steph_ try really hard to speak/write in english
<romulo> btw, anyone is running fglrx with hardy from repo?
<LibertyShadow> dwidmann: Its crazy because the beats sound fine, but the Startup sound fails... and the testing fails as well
<fromport> yep: i'm running fglrx, with compiz on my ati radeon 9600 : works perfect
<romulo> hmm i installed fglrx here and its not running, i dunno why....custom instalation though....whats your version? 8.47.3?
<dwidmann> LibertyShadow: search UF, I know I've seen that one on there before
<LibertyShadow> dwidmann, it was working until I started trying to get suspend going :(
<LibertyShadow> dwidmann, thanks
<steph__> To be *more* clear, does all the new cpu will support kvm? (is it eally clear :| )
<fromport> ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.11-12.31    Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<romulo> fromport, you are using the one from ubuntu right?
<dwidmann> romulo,fromport: ati cards ..... poor guys :(
<fromport> steph: yes: all newer one does exept celeron (likes) probably
<steph__> and does the motherboard makes any differnces
<fromport> [food]
<romulo> fromport, will try to use the ubuntu one instead of custom ;)
<LibertyShadow> dwidman: I try to install esound and it tries to remove ubuntu-desktop O.o
<dwidmann> LibertyShadow: fun fun
<LibertyShadow> another fun thing is when I use the sleep command it works, but when I press the suspend button it doesnt :(
<fromport> romulo: when i tried the ati-driver-installer-8-3-x86.x86_64.run i end up with a all white screen with only a mouse outline that moves...
<fromport> hmm he's gone allready ;-)
<dwidmann> fromport: you might need to kill X and run that from a virtual terminal
<fromport> i've got that after a fresh boot, and the text-console are "stripes" so i cant use it (only over the ethernet)
<hackeron> hey, can someone please tell me how to record from the right channel of line-in from the command line? - I tried arecord -c1 but that only records the left channel - I need the right one only :(
<dwidmann> fromport: wow, that sucks ...............
<dwidmann> hackeron: what if you use --seperate-channels and only keep the one you want
<hackeron> dwidmann: I have 2 different microphones I want to be able to open from different processes so I only want to open 1 channel
<naranha> is there an easy way to give a user all authorizations in hardy? do I have to add it to a certain group?
<hackeron> naranha: add the user to the suduers file in /etc/?
<taupter_nb_> Hello. Hardy doesn't create /dev/input/mice here. Somebody could help me?
<tomasko> edit udev rules
<naranha> hackeron: the user is in the admin group which is in sudoers
<taupter_nb_> tomasko: Could you please guide me through it?
<naranha> another strange thing: when i run users-admin as root, I can't modify anything. seems even root is not allowed to do everything
<fromport> dwidmann: adduser [username] admin
<dwidmann> fromport: hmmm?
<taupter_nb_> tomasko: Strange. /etc/udev/rules.d/20-names.rules , line 29, already contains KERNEL=="mice",                         NAME="input/%k"
<fromport> than the user can use /do sudo and is capable of doing *anything* ;-)
<naranha> fromport: was that an answer for my question?
<taupter_nb_> tomasko: just like it is in 7.10
<jimmygoon> Yay. my most annoying bugs got fixed. hopefully I can switch to tty's without a crash and I'll be ecstatic!
<dwidmann> jimmygoon: life without ttys must be hard
<jimmygoon> dwidmann, well. Its not every time
<LibertyShadow> Woot, I finally got suspend going
<taupter_nb_> Still no luck with my mouse.
<jimmygoon> What time will the beta be out tomorrow?
<spideylinux> is it going from Alpha 6 to Beta 1 tomorrow?
<yuriy> hmm an n-m upgrade broke my network connection
<jimmygoon> spideylinux, according to the schedule it should be
<yuriy> i bet restarting would help, but i really don't want to
<jimmygoon> Would it be awful for "Human" theme to include  a background for gnome-apenl?
<jimmygoon> too late. artwork deadlines was last wednesday
<jimmygoon> my firefox looks nothing like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=fx3alpha6.png
<Stormx2> I can not get ubuntu to remember to use the british keyboard layout
<Stormx2> Every time I want to use it I need to go to Keyboard Preferences > Layouts. Remove the current layout, even if it's already British English, then re-add it.
<m1r> hello
<m1r> beta 1 coming out tomorow ?
<kumarphilly> yep!
<kumarphilly> i think
<m1r> i heard but not sure
<m1r> !ops beta1 release time ? :)
<Stormx2> m1r: Err.
<Stormx2> That's asking for a kick
<m1r> srys :)
<m1r> stormx2 , do you know when beta 1 is out ?
<jpatrick> m1r: many of us ops have !---ops on hilight
<m1r> i dont see :/
<Stormx2> m1r, just check the release scedual in the wiki
<m1r> srys for joke
<Stormx2> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<m1r> ok many tnx Stormx2
<irelinquish> stormx2, you little waffler you
<asdrubal> when do you guys think alsa problems will be fixed?
<asdrubal> I can't use my tv card
<asdrubal> cx88-alsa.ko won't load... and now it doesn't even exist in ubuntu-modules package.
<PriceChild> !ops > m1r
<PriceChild> m1r: read that factoid in the pm with ubotu.
<PriceChild> m1r: what does it say? (besides pinging a whole lot of ops?)
<finfin82> hi how do I get german local for ff3 installed?
<m1r> PriceChiled , tnx , i learned lesson
<finfin82> in synaptic I only see the locale for ff2
<TheInfinity> finfin82: moz website
<irelinquish> its still in beta, they might not have it
<TheInfinity> until now
<finfin82> k
<finfin82> ;-) I don't remember, but I think I already got it for windows
<PriceChild> m1r: When the beta is released, there will be a mail sent to ubuntu-announce@l.u.c and an op will change topic etc.
<finfin82> I will have a look
<m1r> ok many tnx  pricechild
<dholbert> PriceChild: Is that happening today?
<PriceChild> dholbert: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule indicates that it is scheduled some time tomorrow. It will be released when it is released.
<dholbert> PriceChild: Kthanks
<finfin82> is there a way to build .deb packages from tar.gz?
<m1r> has anyone tested any MFPrinters on 8.04 ?
<dholbert> finfin82: Usually, you do this:  extract the .tar.gz, run "./configure", and then run checkinstall
<finfin82> this will build an deb-package?
<dholbert> finfin82: yes, usually
<finfin82> thanks;-)
<dholbert> finfin82: it basically makes the package think it's installing, and captures it all in a .deb
<dholbert> finfin82:  which ends up in the current directory
<dholbert> finfin82: It'll try to install the deb for you, too (but that part will fail unless your root. (but that's ok))
<dholbert> s/your/you're
<finfin82> kay, ;-)
<jimmygoon> checkinstall builds  a deb :D
<jimmygoon> I didn't know that
<finfin82> its cause I don't like manually installed stuff flying around
<crdlb> it's also pure evil :(
<finfin82> checkinstall also builds rpms ..... seems to depend on your default package-format
<finfin82> I guess on suse it will build rpms?
<jimmygoon> crdlb, why is it evil :(
<finfin82> ahh there is an option to tell checkinstall which package-architecture to use
<Stormx2> irelinquish: Nice to see you here ;D
<irelinquish> Ha, i bump into you in all the cool places
<irelinquish> have you tried xbmc for linux yet?
<Stormx2> yep
<Stormx2> I have actually
<Stormx2> I put it on my xbox a couple of months back
<irelinquish> its amazing, i can't wait to get a better pc to use
<jimmygoon> is xbmc for linux out? like even a dev version?
<jimmygoon> I use it on the xbox and its pure bliss
<irelinquish> yeah, its in beta
<irelinquish> well dev
<Stormx2> i haven't used it
<Stormx2> haven't had the need
<jimmygoon> whats going on between xbmc for windows and MediaPortal
<jimmygoon> my understanding was MediaPortal was a spinoff of XBMC and/or included some of the devs
<irelinquish> you have to build xbmc from source and intall it, but its really easy
<irelinquish> umm the guy that thought of xbmc moved on to media portal
<irelinquish> xbmc will eventually be ported to windows/osx/linux fully
<danage> yeeeha... network manager fixed atheros today!!!
<b47619> I can only start gnome in a failsafe gnome session. can you think of a possible cause? I am using ubuntu 80.4 alpha 6 I start a normal session and it evetually goes back to the login page
<twinkie_adict> seems after an up grade my sound stoped working . whats the best way to fix it ? reinstalling asla-utils ?
<fromport> b47619: look in your homedir (on text console) in the .xsession-errors file
<flipstar> b47619: or try reinstalling graphic driver
<b47619> I never installed a graphicsa driver and graphics driver caused errors
<b47619> what is the command to check the log
<b47619> ?
<fromport> less [filename]
<fromport> b47619: if you have a video-driver issue you will probably find it in : /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<b47619> i noticed this: ** (nautilus:7227): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported
<b47619> gnome-screensaver: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0.
<b47619> ** (gnome-settings-daemon:7192): WARNING **: Error opening directory '/etc/gnome/config': No such file or directory
<twinkie_adict> i get this error after upgradeing to Hardy " No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<twinkie_adict> i have All the plugins installed
<jester7> anyone here happen to be running hardy on an inspiron 1525?
<irelinquish> i ran in on a 1501, whats up?
<irelinquish> it*
<jester7> i dont' think they are that close.  the 1525 is the one that dell sells with ubuntu on it.
<b47619> what do those errors sound like?
<irelinquish> i know but what is your problem?
<jester7> there is a backport that gets all of the mics and jacks working on 7.10, but they are not (yet) available for hardy
<jester7> just wanted to know if it works out-of-the-box with hardy
<jester7> otherwise, i have to choose.  do i want the mics to work (gutsy) or do i want compiz to work (hardy)
<irelinquish> or wait a month
<irelinquish> and you can use envy and get your latest video drivers
<irelinquish> and get compiz like that
<jester7> on gutsy?
<irelinquish> yeah
<irelinquish> thats your problem right the drivers?
<jester7> not sure exactly what it is.  i just know that gutsy doesn't support compiz on teh intel x3100
<jester7> and the "hacks" that get it to work don't work very well
<jester7> but it's supported perfectly on hardy
<irelinquish> not sure, i would just wait a month for 8.04 official
<irelinquish> envy updates nvidia and ati drivers i'm not sure about intel
<flipstar> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<twinkie_adict> lspci shows my sound card listed , as  Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2, so i'm wandering why its not working
<flipstar> twinkie_adict: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<jester7> irelinquish: maybe i'll do that.  of all the pretty things that compiz does, what i'm going to struggle with is not having the zoom.  i use it so much
<irelinquish> ohh well i read on barinstorm.ubuntu.com that there going to implement a ZUI zoomable user interface
<irelinquish> thats pretty cool though
<jester7> nice, i assume that means witout compiz?
<irelinquish> i think so
<jester7> awesome.  thats the one.  is so nice to zoom in on tiny text or even fullscreen a youtube video in seconds
<marlun> Just intalled Ubuntu HH and I can't seem to find where I change the settings for multiple monitors?
<irelinquish> i'll brb, i'm going to try that with my 50 inch tv : )
<wshaddix> when will kernel 2.6.25 make it into ubuntu 8.04?
<tuvook> !kernel | wshaddix
<ubotu> wshaddix: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<fromport> what happened to xmms btw ?
<fromport> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<fromport> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<fromport> is only available from another source
<fromport> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<tuvook> don't paste here
<tuvook> !paste |fromport
<ubotu> fromport: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tuvook> !xmms | fromport
<ubotu> fromport: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<fromport> 4lines ?
<tuvook> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fromport> are you a bot or a human ?
<marlun> There is nothing about monitors in the System > Preferences... :/
<wshaddix> I understand, but phrased a different way, is updating to the 2.6.25 kernel planned for ubuntu 8.0.4? It has a lot of wireless drivers and fixes and I happen to need one of them. I'm trying to decide if I should use the files provided by linuxwireless or wait for the updated kernel (when they will be part of the kernel)
<jester7> irelinquish: in case you don't know, it's superkey+scrollwheel
<Stroganoff> fromport, ubotu=bot, tuvook=human
<fromport> well in that case: he is certainly not helping.
<Stroganoff> you should use pastebin.
<fromport> only operating the bot is not helping
<fromport> for 4 lines ?
<Stroganoff> yes.
<fromport> next time i'll put them all on one line
<fromport> happy ?
<Stroganoff> no+
<Stroganoff> thats rather unreadable.
<Stroganoff> xmms is deprecated
<fromport> now that's an answer, and not refering to stupid general knowledge what xmms is. i know that...
<Stroganoff> audacious (fork) replaces it. or use xmms2 (wholly new server/client architecture)
<fromport> i tried xmms2 but couldn't get it to work,will try audacious. znaks
<ethana2> yarr
<ethana2> i'm trying to get a list of my music collection
<fromport> thanks! looks nice
<ethana2> cd Music && ls -R | vim music
<ethana2> ..that didn't work
<Stroganoff> by the way, fromport. "xmms is not in the repos anymore" would be sufficient, no need for 4 lines.
<flipstar> btw audacious 1.5.0 was released a weed ago
<Stroganoff> scnr
<flipstar> *week
<fromport> it's a bug that another package is refering to it....
<ethana2> so how do I pipe that ls -R to a text file?
<fromport> i thought this channel is for interaction to fix hardy ?
<Stroganoff> yes, file the bug.
<Stroganoff> ;)
<fromport> ehtan ls -l > [filename]; vi [filename] ?
<ethana2> ok, it didn't complain
<ethana2> yarr, it's still blank
<Stroganoff> ls -l is not recursive, fromport
<ethana2> -R
<fromport> ls -lR
<ethana2> i know
<ethana2> why -lR
<ethana2> ?
<fromport> long list, recursive
<ethana2> ahhhhh
<ethana2> thanks, fromport
<tonyyarusso> Anyone else having trouble getting java plugins for firefox/epiphany recognized?
<fromport> it's not easy, that's for sure : i have java6 installed. that seems to work best (for me)
<fromport> iced-tea7 is definatly not working for me
<tonyyarusso> So do I, but it's not showing up in about:plugins
<fromport> you have to restart your browser before you see it...
<tonyyarusso> did that
<flipstar> tonyyarusso: maybe you have to link it into the ff plugin dir
<fromport> al windows ?
<tonyyarusso> flipstar: maybe?
<fromport> including all minimised windows ?
<fromport> or use "force quit"
<tonyyarusso> fromport: most definitely
<tonyyarusso> anthony@experimental:/usr/lib/firefox-plugins/plugins$ ls
<tonyyarusso> libjavaplugin.so
<tonyyarusso> that should be all it needs I would have thought
<flipstar> tonyyarusso: did you enabled java in ff ?
<tonyyarusso> flipstar: define "enable"
<flipstar> setting>content>check java or somewhere else there
<Stroganoff> tonyyarusso, u need that package: icedtea-java7-plugin
<Stroganoff> ths works for me in hardy.
<tonyyarusso> Stroganoff: why icedtea?
<tonyyarusso> flipstar: looking...
<Stroganoff> because sun-jre is broken at the moment
<flipstar> ..works here..
<Stroganoff> at least at default
<tonyyarusso> flipstar: yes, that's checked
<flipstar> hm
<flipstar> maybe you should give icedtea a try then
<tonyyarusso> all righty...
<tonyyarusso> lol @ how much package cruft I build up...  :P
<Stroganoff> yes. some1 should write a script for that ;)
<tonyyarusso> Well, you could always dpkg --get-packages after a fresh install and revert later.
<tonyyarusso> Re-installing's more fun though, right?
<Stroganoff> re-installing with the created script, yes.
<tonyyarusso> uh, what?
<Stroganoff> nvm
<Stroganoff> <-- just talking
<hmuller> any takers for a few seahorse-agent questions?
<Stroganoff> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tonyyarusso> icedtea seems to be working.  All right then.
<indomiti> hi
<indomiti> after upgrading from gutsy to hardy i can no longer mount ntfs ;\
<fromport> what's the error ?
<Stroganoff> have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure ntfs-3g'
<hmuller> How do I link my ~/.gnupg directory to a directory on a usb flashdrive without borking seahorse?
<Burn> hello, are the fglrx drivers and an ATI1400 working yet?
<Stroganoff> hmuller: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_link
<hmuller> Stroganoff: you don't understand the question, I want to know how to do it without breaking seahorse
<hmuller> Stroganoff: I know how to link
<Stroganoff> move the dir to the usb drive and create a symbolic link at ~/.gnupg
<Stroganoff> why would that be borking searhorse?
<hmuller> Stroganoff:  Let me paint the picture in a few lines
<Stroganoff> k :))
<hmuller> Stroganoff:  I'm using an openpgp card with a usb smartcard reader, and I was testing to ensure that I had properly stubbed by secret keys ...
<hmuller> Stroganoff:  Then I linked ~/.gnupg to /media/<usbdrive>/.gnupg
<hmuller> Stroganoff:  And then I was unable to use the smartcard reader again, and had to reinstall completely to access it
<hmuller> Stroganoff:  seahorse-agent is the culprit if I am to believe the straces before and after.
<hmuller> Stroganoff:  The only way to complete the test successfully, is to first kill seahorse-agent, do the linking and then test
<hmuller> Stroganoff:  Similar results are experienced when just copying the contents of /media/<usbdrive>/.gnupg to ~/.gnupg, the reader will not work afterwards
<Stroganoff> sry hmuller, i don't quite get it. could it be related to bug 99231?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99231 in seahorse "seahorse-agent gets confused by Xgl startup script" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/99231
<Burn> is there a page with fglrx/ati problems?
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<hmuller> Stroganoff: np, but no, it's not related.  I guess I'm trying to understand why seahorse-agent hijacks gpg keys and gpg.conf in ~/.gnupg, and if there is a way around that
<spiroo> Do you guys know how to change language in Hardy?
<spiroo> I have installed swedish packages but I cannot use them.
<Stroganoff> spiroo you could use the gnome control panel
<spiroo> Ah, well I use KDE4 :P
<hmuller> spiroo: System > Administration > Language Support ... Is that what you are looking for, never mind, that's gnome
<Stroganoff> try installing language-pack-XX then, spiroo
<spiroo> I am there but in KDE. I can only find english/USA language support ./
<spiroo> I already have
<spiroo> I just have to switch to the isntaleld language
<jepler> I notice that python-tk uses tk8.4, but tk8.5 is also in hardy.  will python-tk get tk8.5 before release, or will it be stuck at tk8.4?
<Burn> thx Stroganoff
<spiroo> And I cannot find out how to do
<Gnine> feature freeze is in effect.. whats there most likely wont change
<jepler> how far into the past do I need to send my complaint about this, then?
<jepler> just one month?
<spiroo> Well I gotta ask one thing, I am not requesting you guys to fix it though. I wondering when you install an application, the icon does not appear in menu :P Only if you re-login or restart computer.
<Stroganoff> jepler, file a bug and see what happens.
<Stroganoff> spiroo, ask in #kde
<Stroganoff> kde4 is quite between alpha and beta yet
<spiroo> I see, or depends how you see it ;) But yes it is kind of an alpha version for Hardy.
<Stroganoff> you could restart kicker i suppose, spiroo
<flipstar> spiroo: you can manually run kbuildsycoca
<Gnine> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Stroganoff> so that's kde! i see ;)
<spiroo> flipstar: Thanks
<flipstar> np
<nixternal> OK, I don't use Ubuntu/Gnome at all, and it is obviously showing right now...where the heck do you setup your video card and monitor with the latest Hardy iso's?
<nixternal> is there something missing from these recent installs?
<Stroganoff> have you installed a proper driver yet, nixternal?
<nixternal> umm, I haven't installed any other drivers than the ones that come with ubuntu
<Stroganoff> display setup should be somewhere in the settings menu (duh)
<nixternal> i just need to setup my monitor easily
<nixternal> well it isn't
<Stroganoff> thats a shame ;)
<flipstar> systemsetting>monitor (in kde)
<nixternal> I know how to do it in KDE, it is this gnome that is a bugger
<spiroo> Must say Hardy is well done. Works a lot faster. Only wish it could boot faster also :P Now with SP1 for Vista it goes faster :P Quite a shame. GNU/Linux should be the less taking resources :P
<Stroganoff> spiroo, try bum (boot up manager)
<Stroganoff> disable some services (be careful!)
<spiroo> Stroganoff: What does it do for speed up?
<jepler> hm, seems that tk8.4 is in main and tk8.5 is in universe, so it's not reasonable to ask that python-tk be linked against tk8.5
<jepler> in this case, no use filing a bug
<Stroganoff> spiroo: it offers you to disable unneeded startup services and scripts like bluetooth.
<Gnine> you think vista boots up faster.. ?  blah
<Stroganoff> uh oh, here comes the cavalary
<Gnine> :-P
<spiroo> Gnine: It does now with SP1 :P
<Stroganoff> spiroo: and almost no software installed ;)
<spiroo> Stroganoff: Allright :) Well, of course you can do different things, but I think it should/could be faster even with everything in start.
<flipstar> spiroo: go to ##windows please
<Stroganoff> that may be right
<Stroganoff> but not that simple, spiroo.
<spiroo> flipstar: why?
<flipstar> this here is ubuntu related..?
<spiroo> Yes, I understand of course. Just making the point :P
<Stroganoff> this is not general discussion
<spiroo> flipstar: Bootup is regarding ubuntu too ;P
<spiroo> Well sorry for my OT.
<Stroganoff> read something about upstart
<lucasvo> Hi
<lucasvo> I've been using Hardy for a while now. I did an update today and the sound stopped working.
<lucasvo> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Gnine> screenlets is installed but does not show (as installed) in synaptic; i'd like to remove it, any suggestions?
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get remove screenlets
<Gnine> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Gnine> ;-)
<spiroo> gah, how do I install flash in Konqueror or Firefox. It does not work as usual
<jnkq> !synatpic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synatpic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hmuller> spiroo:  sudo apt-get install -y flashplugin-nonfree
<Gnine> no results.. i had a feeling about that..
<spiroo> hmuller: thanks
<hmuller> spiroo: np
<burken> my bootloader is corrupted :(
<Stroganoff> Gnine, me too
<hmuller> spiroo:  and you will have to restart FF3
<spiroo> I know, thanks
<burken> help me :(
<Gnine> i know the location of the files.. but what intrigues me is that the system seems not to be aware it is there
<flipstar> burken: you mean grub is brocken..?
<Gnine> thats what happens on upgrade vs fresh install
<Stroganoff> lucasvo, you could try sudo alsaconf
<Gnine> !grub | burken
<ubotu> burken: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<burken> ubotu: thank ya!:)
<fromport> burken: download the "alternate" cd image, during but is has a "rescue" option and you can re-install grub from the menu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank ya!:) - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hmuller> !ubotu | hmuller
<burken> gotta check this up thx guys
<lucasvo> Stroganoff: sudo: alsaconfig: command not found
<Stroganoff> alsaconf
<lucasvo> Stroganoff: same
<Stroganoff> sry
<lucasvo> it's the same error
<Stroganoff> i got that, lucasvo
<Burn> Stroganoff: there is no info about ATI binary drivers and Hardy
<Stroganoff> whats your problem then?
<Burn> Stroganoff: the binary driver crashes, somehow, but my installation is an update of gutsy
<Gnine> !ati | Burn
<ubotu> Burn: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lucasvo> Stroganoff: in the terminal the alarm sounds work
<Burn> Gnine: did that
<Rumpsteak> ; /me waves!
<Stroganoff> have you tried reinstalling xorg-driver-fglrx, Burn?
<Gnine> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Stroganoff> thats some heavy bot spamming ;)
<Gnine> spamming is this
<Gnine> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Stroganoff> !deliciouscake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deliciouscake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lucasvo> ubotu: cake is delicious
<lucasvo> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Gnine> stop
<Stroganoff> lucasvo, more info plz
<lucasvo> oh, you can't do it yourself anymore
<lucasvo> Stroganoff: on my sound issue or on the cake?
<jpatrick> !cake-#ubuntu-offtopic | lucasvo
<ubotu> lucasvo: The cake is a lie.
<Stroganoff> lol wut?
<lucasvo> Stroganoff: do you know what could have caused my sound config to break?
<Stroganoff> nope
<lucasvo> any recent updates of the sound stuff?
<Gnine> you mentioned you are currently using gutsy..
<lucasvo> Stroganoff: the stuff should be in syslog, right?
<Stroganoff> rather in apt log
<Stroganoff> have you installed any OSS packages?
<Gnine> support for gutsy is in #ubuntu not #ubuntu+1
<lucasvo> Stroganoff: not that i know of
<Stroganoff> try asoundconf
<lucasvo> Gnine: talking to me?
<Stroganoff> Gnine, he upgraded from gutsy
<Burn> Stroganoff: no, but I got 2 -> xorg-driver-fglrx and xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<Stroganoff> uninstall *ati
<Stroganoff> lucasvo, try sudo asoundconf
<Burn> Stroganoff: regex compilation error
<Stroganoff> ..
<Stroganoff> uninstall xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get remove ...
<Gnine>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting might have some clues
<lucasvo> Stroganoff: sudo asoundconf tells me about unintended consequences
<Stroganoff> nice :D
<lucasvo> asoundconf list doesn't say anything at all
<lucasvo> I'm running hardware testing right now
<lucasvo> it might have caused the sound to break
<lucasvo> that's the other thing I did apart from upgrading
<lucasvo> (I was running hardy heron before, I just ran an apt-get upgrade today)
<Burn> Stroganoff: did that, should I reinstall something?
<Stroganoff> Burn: sudo dpgk-reconfigure xorg-driver-fglrx
<Gnine> hardware testing is a poll, not meant to fix issues
<lucasvo> !paste > lucasvo
<Burn> Stroganoff: [drm] failed to remove DRM signal handler I got now
<pwuertz> firefox3 + flash-player + pulseaudio-hack + nvidia
<Stroganoff> Burn: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-restricted-modules
<binarical> oh to be like ubotu
<pwuertz> this combination is crashing almost everytime you open/close flash sites like youtube
<McAbre> hmm, update busted wifi...
<pwuertz> anyone experiences this instability too?
<binarical> yes lock the package so that it dosnt update
<flipstar> pwuertz: lol you using hacks and wondering why its instable..
<pwuertz> flipstar: just to let you know.. this hack is the default configuration in hardy
<flipstar> hm why you call it hack then
<pwuertz> because its a hack
<Gnine> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<flipstar> oh wait thats the package name ?
<pwuertz> the flash-player is using alsa for sound, and ubuntu installs/preloads a library for hijacking alsa-lib calls from libflashplugin
<Black_Magic> Does VMWare Workstation Work in Hardy?
<ciplogic> Hi all, I have a video card issue: one screen resolution my video card supports, I cannot setup in xorg.conf cause of BulletProof X (exactly 1280x800), where I may be able to setup it? The X server setups a lower resoltion which still works
<ciplogic> I have an Ati mobility card
<pwuertz> pushing pulseaudio as default audio library is one stupid kind of idea anyways...
<Black_Magic> it keeps asking me to reconfigure and theres an error during the building of a vmmon module for my system
<lucasvo> what driver do I need for this soundcard: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60219/
<flipstar> Black_Magic: theres a patch for that..
<ciplogic> pwuertz: pulse audio is more advanced, so it has to replace an older concept API like ALSA one
<Black_Magic> ive never had to use the patch before
<ader10> is there a way to synchronize with time servers?
<Black_Magic> it stopped working after upgrading..
<lucasvo> something is wrong with the modules it tries to load: lucasvo@mrburns:~$ lsmod | grep snd -> no output
<Stroganoff> i wouldn't expect sound and binary drivers to work until rc ^^
<Black_Magic> same was for virtualbox but installing the modules package for VBox fxed that
<Black_Magic> *fixed
<ciplogic> does anyone know how to specify a specific resolution for the X server in 8.04?
<pwuertz> ciplogic: pulseaudio isn't advanced enough to get alsa-applications running
<Gnine> pulseaudio is NOT alsa
<pwuertz> didn't say that
<lucasvo> anyone has an idea what driver I need for an intel 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)  sound card?
<flipstar> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<pwuertz> ciplogic: after so many years... finally almost every OSS application has been ported for Alsa-usage... I got a system running smoothly with multiple applications running seamlessly and just fine
<Gnine> pulseaudio is "A sound server is basically a proxy for your sound applications. It allows you to do advanced operations on your sound data as it passes between your application and your hardware"
<lucasvo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/122560 << it matches exactly my situation, though I am on hardy now
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122560 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22 "no sound with 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller" [Medium,Fix released]
<lucasvo> flipstar: well, it stopped working only after an apt-get upgrade today
<pwuertz> now... some wiseguys are telling me or all those developers: "nice work porting your applications from oss to alsa... but we decided that alsa is deprecated... please port all your stuff to pulseaudio now"
<pwuertz> thats just stupid
<flipstar> lol
<lucasvo> flipstar: why should they suddenly stop including intel HDA drivers into the ubuntu packages?
<Gnine> sounds like you should wait 'til the stupid send you another update
<RAOF> pwuertz: Except that's not what's happening.  Applications that use ALSA (properly) are supported just fine under PulseAudio.  As are OSS applications, for that matter.
<Stroganoff> pwuertz #pulseaudio ;)
<flipstar> lucasvo: just check which packets wre updated and maybe use an older version of sound related staff
<gordonjcp> just as long as it's possible to permanently and completely disable pulseaudio, that will be just fine
<jin> if you have made a very usefull utility, how do you get it included in the next Ubuntu release?
<Gnine> thats a dev question
<Stroganoff> jin, go to debian.
<lucasvo> flipstar: 4hrs ago I updated my installation, can you spot any package that might trigger the problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60221/
<lucasvo> (I can't)
<lucasvo> snmp is some kernel related stuff, is it?
<flipstar> why not (/var/log/dpkg.log or similar)
<Gnine> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<lucasvo> flipstar: would you prefer the dpkg log?isn't it the same as the apt log?
<flipstar> probably not
<flipstar> since apt based on dpkg
<Stroganoff> lucasvo, smp is dualcore support. hardy stock kernels have this already included.
<lucasvo> well, I am not sure what really is the problem
<Burn> Stroganoff: I find this now -> fglrx(0): could not detect X server version
<Stroganoff> in xorglog?
<Burn> Stroganoff: Xorg.0.log
<lucasvo> the wikipage /SoundTroubleshooting says I should search on the alsa wiki for my driver. I can't find it there
<Burn> Stroganoff: he tells fglrx doesn't know my ATI X1400 card :|
<lucasvo> but there must be one, otherwise it wouldn't have been working before
<ulo> hi everybody
<ulo> Is there a CLI command to get a video settings dump such as contrast settings?
<ader10> is it just me or is ntp not installed by default
<lucasvo> ader10: I have it. Mine isn't a clean install though
<Burn> Stroganoff: AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support viaual 0x46....
<Stroganoff> fall back to hardy, wait for RC.
<Stroganoff> i mean gutsy
<ulo> Is there a CLI command to get a video settings dump such as contrast settings please?
<Burn> Stroganoff: yes, this was only a test, fglrx or X issue?
<Stroganoff> ulo, this question is not related to hardy
<Stroganoff> ask in #ubuntu, #xorg or #linux
<ulo> Stroganoff: ok, sorry, thanks for the redirect
<Ruroni> help :O
<Stroganoff> help.
<Ruroni> :D
<Lamego> !anyeone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyeone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lamego> ops
<gnubuntu> I have a problem with eclipse 3.2 in hardy. embedded browser don't work with mozilla.
<Stroganoff> gnubuntu, possible solution would be to install firefox-2
<gnubuntu> i still can't find a solution for that problem.
<gnubuntu> ah. i did installed firefox-2. should i deinstall firefox3?
<Stroganoff> maybe
<Stroganoff> are u using eclipse from the ubuntu repos?
<gnubuntu> yes. i can start eclipse. the only issue is the embedded browser
<Stroganoff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/199271
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199271 in eclipse "[hardy] Eclipse needs to depend on libxul0d" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<gnubuntu> i have seen that. libxul0d is installed.
<Stroganoff> thx for the info ^^
<Stroganoff> are there no error messages? try to start eclipse from terminal
<gnubuntu> no errors from terminal
<gnubuntu> i get only i blank welcome page
<Black_Magic> How do i use a S-Video Cord to connect my computer to a TV and show my Desktop screen on the TV?
<Stroganoff> gnubuntu, are there no errors in terminal if you try to access browser view in eclipse
<Stroganoff> (sry i dont use eclipse)
<Stroganoff> Black_Magic, plug it in. go to settings -> display and set it up
<gnubuntu> Stroganoff: i get this error: No more handles [NS_InitXPCOM3 /usr/lib/firefox error -2147467259]
<gnubuntu> org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [NS_InitXPCOM3 /usr/lib/firefox error -2147467259]
<Stroganoff> Black_Magic, nvidia gfx card?
<Black_Magic> Stroganoff: ATi
<Stroganoff> gnubuntu, try this 'MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/firefox eclipse'
<gnubuntu> Stroganoff:with export command?
<Stroganoff> not yet
<Stroganoff> Black_Magic: sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle
<Black_Magic> Stroganoff: I already have all that
<Stroganoff> thx for the info then
<Stroganoff> !elaborate
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<gnubuntu> Stroganoff:  with this 'MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/firefox eclipse' i have i normal welcome html page. it seems browser is working
<Stroganoff> Black_Magic, what was your problem again?
<Black_Magic> Stroganoff: Nvm i asked in 6 channels someone gave an answer
<gnubuntu> Stroganoff: but in preferences i can't select 'use internal Web browser'. It's deactivated!
<Black_Magic> S-Video
<atlef> is it possible to remove firefox , completly, without loosing plugins and such?
<Black_Magic> http://www.joshgerdes.com/blog/2007/10/29/s-video-tv-out-with-ubuntu-710-on-dell-xps-m140-laptop/
<atlef> *ff3
<Stroganoff> so someone asked you to give out more hardware information, Black_Magic?
<Stroganoff> I should have done that, too ;)
<Stroganoff> atlef, yes.
<Black_Magic> nope
<atlef> oh really pray tell
<Black_Magic> i just said Ati Was my card
<Stroganoff> ok
<Black_Magic> and they took about 15mins and came back with that..
<Stroganoff> nice
<Stroganoff> btw Black_Magic, you might be interested in grandr
<Stroganoff> atlef, for example: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/flashplugin-nonfree
<Stroganoff> as you see, the plugin does not depend on firefox
<atlef> Stroganoff: mplayer plugin does
<atlef> and it has twice changed my ff2 profile, because some program called on ff3
<atlef> no luck in synaptic
<Stroganoff> atlef: the mplayer plugin works in other browser, too, right?
<atlef> when they both are installed yes
<Stroganoff> maybe you should file a bug about an unnecessary dependency
<Stroganoff> i couldn't imagine why mplayer-plugin would need firefox
<atlef> i'll look into it
<Stroganoff> other than it's name which would have been chosen unwisely (mozilla-mplayer)
<atlef> it wants mozilla-mplayer and mozplugger
<atlef> to remove
<jscinoz> is it just me or is the alpha-6 ISO oversize?
<Stroganoff> atlef, you could write the maintainer of the package
<TheInfinity> jscinoz: it is not
<jscinoz> strange...
<jscinoz> i just wget'd it from cdimage.ubuntu.com came in at 1.1gb.
<gnubuntu> Stroganoff: What does that means: 'add libxul0d to the explicit package dependencies' ?
<Stroganoff> something the package maintainer should do
<gnubuntu> ah ok. then i will wait for the fix. I can live without internal browser now, thx for help.
<lucasvo> Firefox keeps crashing when I try to open my online banking, can someone else try it out: https://directnet.com
<hmuller> lucasvo:  sure, give my your account and login information!  =)
<atlef> lucasvo: problem loading page
<lucasvo> hmuller: well, it crashes BEFORE logging in
<hmuller> lucasvo:  That was made in jest
<lucasvo> atlef: what happens if you go there without SSL?
<lucasvo> just directnet.com?
<lucasvo> hmuller: I hope so
<atlef> lucasvo: no problem
<lucasvo> strange
<lucasvo> is there some debug thing I can use ?
<lucasvo> ok, I opened the error console
<lucasvo> it was throwing up a number of errors
<lucasvo> but it closed again
<lucasvo> I should probably contact my bank
<lucasvo> thanks for testing
<coz_> any issues with the most recent updates ?
<hmuller> lucasvo: It's probably at their end, I just logged in through ssl to my company webmail with no problem
<atlef> you are welcome
<Stroganoff> maybe its firefox3-related?
<hmuller> Stroganoff:  I'm using FF3, no problem here
<atlef> i am using ff2
<hmuller> coz: none that I've bumped into....    yet!
<coz_> hmuller, oh cool  thanks  I was just slightly concerened  :)
<coz_> ok updating then
<hmuller> coz: np, just remember it's not polished until April.  But it seems to be getting shinier.
<hmuller> seahorse is losing it's luster though
<soto> Anybody have gnome multimedia keys working in Amarok?
<hmuller> Not using Amarok, but my MM keys work fine with Rythmbox.
<spz> how big is ff3 ?
<spz> i have 182 MB free space but when i click on ff3 link i get "disk is full" lol
<soto> spz: How partitions do you have? (What does df -h say?)
<theunixgeek> How can I get GNOME 2.22 installed on Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon? I know Hardy's coming out next month, but I want to test out the new features. :)
<spz> i have two partitions but 1 is irrelevant to ubuntu and the other one got 182 mb left
<spz> anyone knows how big ff3 is ?
<HowardTheDuck> http://torrentfreak.com/vlc-player-vulnerable-remote-hijack-080318/
<hmuller> theunixgeek: I recommend you try what I'm doing then, and use a separate partition to install Hardy for testing/review
<HowardTheDuck> is this fixed in +1?
<theunixgeek> hmuller: ooh, that's a good idea! :)
<theunixgeek> thanks
<hmuller> np!
<hmuller> spz:  don't know.  did a "which firefox" and followed the trail to a shell script.
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-20
<jepeltw> has anyone found that installing ubuntu-restricted-extras does not enable MP3 playback, or is there an additional step required?
<Dr_willis_> jepeltw,   some programs may need addational libs/files
<HowardTheDuck> Hardy isn't going to ship with the VLC version mentioned here, is it?:http://torrentfreak.com/vlc-player-vulnerable-remote-hijack-080318/#comment-314759
<HowardTheDuck> according to that link, the remote hijack issue still exists
<HowardTheDuck> sorry, proper link: http://torrentfreak.com/vlc-player-vulnerable-remote-hijack-080318/
<HowardTheDuck> link 2 advisory http://secunia.com/advisories/28233/
<Dr_willis_> If its considered a security updates. ubuntu tends to  update  when thats the issue.
<HowardTheDuck> Dr_willis, even so close to final?
<HowardTheDuck> "Initially it was reported that the flaws in version 0.8.6d were fixed in the latest release, but this turns out not to be the case. Auriemma writes: “The old buffer-overflow in the subtitles handled by VLC has not been fully patched in version 0.8.6e.”" so the problem still exists in both gutsy and hardy?
<hmuller> Does debuild have problems signing where an openpgp smartcard is used to store secret keys, or is their a configuration step I am missing?
<Dr_willis_> HowardTheDuck,  ages ago thee was a big firefox 'bug' that  caused some grief. Ubuntu patched the older firefox,  so it dident have the bug. :) but all these web sites still thought ya had the older version with the bug. so reported you as still having the bug.
<Dr_willis_> HowardTheDuck,  i dont see that vlc explot as being a huge deal.  I  imagine  it will get fixed rather quickly
<carwash> Anyone here have the nvidia-driver working acceptably with fullscreen flash and general 2D?
<HowardTheDuck> Dr_willis, thanks, I trust the ubuntu developers, believe me, but I wasn't sure how these things are addressed so late in the game. Thanks!
<hmuller> carwash: define fullscreen flash
<carwash> hmuller, fullscreen youtube videos. I get watchable framerates with the VESA driver, but something that looks like 3-4 fps with nvidia.
<Dr_willis_> HowardTheDuck,   i would not be suprised if the release gets delayed.. id rather them delay it then rush the thing.
<HowardTheDuck> Dr_willis, I hope not!
<hmuller> carwash:  The nvidia driver works well for me, but I haven't tried youtubing full screen, I get 3000fps with glxgears
<carwash> I get ~10 000 fps with glxgears, but all 2d-operations make xorg eat cpu. (scrolling, flash video, resizing windows etc.)
<carwash> I would use the vesa driver if only i could get suspend/resume to work with it.
<hmuller> carwash:  vesafb doesn't work for me, I'm trying to get uvesafb to work (amd64), gimme a minute or two and I'll test youtube full screen
<carwash> hmuller, what card do you have?
<h3sp4wn> I don't really have issues with the nvidia driver - I can run ut2004 60 fps on 1920x1200
<hmuller> carwash: nvidia 8400M GS
<hmuller> carwash:  scratch the test, I seem to be having problems with flashplugin-nonfree.  It installed, but FF3 doesn't recognize it as such.
<jester7> anybody have hardy running with an ati x1250 graphics card?
<carwash_> sorry,. the b43-drivers aren't exactly very stable... :/
<h3sp4wn> Things don't happen that quickly if there is no specs
<J-_> woo, just made my first script with a notification. First script ever, and in Hardy. =D
<J-_> Thought I'd share.
<Jordan_U> For some reason I am getting flickering with openGL applications when compiz is on, even when they are full screen ( and therefore should not be redirected )
<locomo> for me opengl apps fail to go fullscreen if compiz on
<RAOF> Jordan_U: I suppose you really _do_ have unredirect-fullscreen-windows on? :)
<Jordan_U> RAOF, Yes
 * RAOF is therefore out of comments.
<mcquaid> anyone know if the beta release is on schedule for tomorrow?
<Ahmuck> any idea when kubuntu hardy beta is out ?
<hmuller> carwash:  I got flash working, now how do you identify the fps in fullscreen mode?
<Stroganoff> mcquaid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<carwash_> hmuller, well, i count :P it's so slow i can see it paint each frame
<Stroganoff> oops sorry mcquaid
<Ahmuck> kewl, thx
<Ahmuck> looks like tomorrow or tonight
<Stroganoff> kde4 wont be much better until then, Ahmuck ;)
<hmuller> carwash:  it seems normal to me at high quality, sound is good but an artifact every now and then in the video
<carwash_> hmuller, what card do you have?
<hmuller> carwash: 8400M GS  (Inspiron 1420 w/core2duo)
<hmuller> carwash: it's understood we're talking nvidia cards
<Ahmuck> Stroganoff: until the beta?
<Stroganoff> or even the final
<Ahmuck> is is kde4 slated for hardy, or a dual option install?
<carwash_> hmuller, yes, i was just curious if you had an 8-series card or not
<hmuller> carwash: pretty happy with it.  bad news is there is no splash lovin for the adventurous amd64ers
<mcquaid> i have a friend who i setup with the last alpha and told him to wait for the next beta release before upgrading again.
<mcquaid> if it's released tomorrow, and say he only gets to updating 3 days from now, well he doesn't really have the beta, he has the beta +2 days of any newer releases
<mcquaid> is there a way to ensure updating to a release that might not be necessarily release day?  the only way I can think of is grab an alt cd and use it only has a repository
<mcquaid> but i was curious if there was a apt-get way.
<Lord_VaMpyro> i want to download beta release
<Lord_VaMpyro> isn't it again out
<mcquaid> probably not.  maybe they should have that though.  a separate during devel. that only has snapshots of releases and not day to day additions
<mcquaid> a separate repository...
<Jordan_U> mcquaid, I think the only thing unique about any of the development 'releases' is that there are no known huge problems with the installer. in which case there is no reason to stick with the beta after install ( or at all when upgrading )
<mcquaid> but they do usually list known issues with each release, not just the installer
<locomo> did you tried to erase dvd+rws with brasero? it seems it formatting them instead of erasing
<Jordan_U> mcquaid, What's your point?
<mcquaid> for ex. alpha 4 has the note about instability using the new gvfs. whereas alpha5 did not
<lufis> does hardy have an smp kernel?
<locomo> you=anybody
<Flannel> locomo: Most people do.
<Flannel> er, lufis
<mcquaid> and each release has the note about some issues with some rom drives.  but for ex if the beta release notes tomorrow dropped that notice, I would assume it's a corrected issue
<lufis> what do you mean?
<Flannel> lufis: Oh.  Sorry.  Yes, Hardy has a SMP kernel, just like all Ubuntu versions.
<lufis> Where is it?
<Flannel> lufis: -generic
<RAOF> lufis: The default one.
<Jordan_U> mcquaid, Yes, but that was true about anything < Alpha 4 also, and will not ( hopefully ) be true of anything > Alpha 5
<lufis> okay, could have said that...
<Flannel> lufis: You didn't ask that.
<Jordan_U> mcquaid, If you are trying to avoid bugs, documented or not, you should not be using any version of Hardy but the final
<lufis> I asked if it had an smp kernel, because i wasn't aware it has since been merged in with the default
<Jordan_U> mcquaid, And not having the most recent updates means you may be reporting old bugs
<Jordan_U> mcquaid, old fixed bugs that is
<Flannel> old, potentially fixed, bugs
<mcquaid> Jordan_U,  for me anything < al5 was a showstopper with the warning about gvfs so once al5 was released I came on board
<Prometheus> is the beta still coming out tomorrow.
<carwash__> My b43-driver is acting up on me. Is this actually working for anyone? Has anyone tried suspend the the iwl4965?
<locomo> i will wait for gamma
<mcquaid> I see your point about bugs though
<locomo> fedora 9 beta laso 20th
<locomo> also
<Prometheus> I thought they were going later
 * Jordan_U wonders if his XO will be upgraded to fedora 8 automatically when it comes out
<Jordan_U> probably won't
<Prometheus> hmmmm... what to test first, ubuntu or fedora
<fangorious> is there no libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2 for hardy?
<Jordan_U> Is there a command that I can use to determine the current window manager?
<fangorious> i need it for juniper vpn
<fangorious> launchpad seems to think there is (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2/1:2.95.4-24) but I can't find it in apt with all the restricted/universe/multiverse repos enabled
<carwash_> Has anyone tried suspending with the iwl4965-driver?
<aldarsior> is there a sample sources.list for hardy?
<tsukasa__> hey i downloaded the wubi heron alpha 6 and did a full apt-get upgrade and it wont boot, complains about the filesystem being readonly
<Amaranth> fangorious: are you using amd64?
<fangorious> Amaranth: no
<tsukasa__> i dont think its actually mounting the loop filesystem correctly
<Flannel> aldarsior: Just use update manager to upgrade
<aldarsior> huh
<Amaranth> fangorious: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/gcc-2.95/libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2_2.95.4-24_i386.deb
<Amaranth> dunno why it isn't showing up
<fangorious> guess I'll post in the hard forum
<snerfu> I was looking at the hardy heron release schedule on the wiki. It says the first beta release is supposed to be tomorrow but there is an exclamation point next to it, does that mean it will be delayed a bit?
<Flannel> snerfu: No, those are just decoration
<snerfu> ah
<tsukasa__> anyone?
<Jordan_U> tsukasa__, Anyone what?
<tsukasa__> Jordan_U, i installed heron alpha 6 via wubi, first thing i did was a full apt-get update/upgrade, rebooted and it complains about read only filesystem
<tsukasa__> Jordan_U, i think the loopmounted filesystem isnt working somehow
<tsukasa__> Jordan_U, this is amd64 if that matters
<Adlai> anyone know what I should be using instead of xmonad-rebuild in hardy?
<tsukasa__> Jordan_U, i also redid the installation and the apt-get upgrade again, produced the same error
<Adlai> there's a note of its removal in launchpad referring to an 'upstream solution', but I can't find any information on such a thing
<Jordan_U> tsukasa__, Have you filed a bug report? ( make sure to mention that it is reproducible and how to reproduce it )
<tsukasa__> Jordan_U, not yet, i wanted to check and see if this was known first
<tsukasa__> Jordan_U, ill do that right now
<tsukasa__> Jordan_U, where should i file at?
<Jordan_U> !bugs | tsukasa__
<ubotu> tsukasa__: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<awen_> anybody here using hardy with iptables + NAT? ... have used it before; but seems to be broken now
<awen_> nm... packet-manager just messed with my sysctl.conf
<pen> hi, how can I fix my power button acpi event? Before I upgrade to hardy power button actually works, now it's not responding
<locomo> what you have selected in power applet?
<richard__> hardy heron beta fever! :D
<pen> in power applet I select ask me
<locomo> mm try to change maybe?
<pen> you mean change it and change it back will work?
<locomo> yeah, or another action
<pen> ok
<locomo> i dont know if it will work btw :/
<pen> btw
<pen> have you tried looking glass?
<pen> lg3d
<pen> it's written in java
<locomo> no
<Dr_willis> thats somthing i havent heard mentionedin ages.. :)
<pen> :)
<pen> Then it must be obsolete
<pen> lol
<Dr_willis> it always was
<Dr_willis> :)
<tsukasa__> is the beta being released in 2 hours? midnight rather
<tsukasa__> or is it some random time tomorrow
<locomo> dude midnight was 7 hours ago lol
<ScottK2> It's released when the release managers are satisfied it's done.
<abarbaccia> i found a bug which has been confirmed on launchpad in the lirc package. An upgrade to a more recent version of SVN is required to fix it. How can I help this get implemented?
<abarbaccia> it also exists in gutsy which is why I want to help becuase it was overlooked for taht release as well.
<Stroganoff> abarbaccia, write an email to the maintainer of the package
<Stroganoff> or to the guy commited to the bug, abarbaccia
<Stroganoff> DO IT ******
<locomo> abarbaccia, i have seen somewhere in ubuntu wiki how to make a bug fix requiest after development freeze
<abarbaccia> Stroganoff: how do i find the package maintainer
<abarbaccia> it's not a terribly difficult fix, i don't think. but without it the package is pretty much useless
<Stroganoff> packages.ubuntu.com, abarbaccia
<abarbaccia> great. ill let ya know what i fine
<abarbaccia> find
<RAOF> abarbaccia: Really, you want to comment on the bug.
<RAOF> abarbaccia: For added bonus points, attach a patch to the bug which fixes it.
<RAOF> abarbaccia: For _super_ bonus points, attach a debdiff against the current package :)
<Stroganoff> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess
<abarbaccia> i commented on the bug and showed how i fixed it
<abarbaccia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/182530
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182530 in lirc "lirc_serial loads but does not work (Gutsy 7.10 + Hardy 8.04)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<abarbaccia> its not just lirc serial anymore either - its almost (i didnt test everything) all lirc transmitters and a few receivers
<abarbaccia> they are all fixed in the latest SVN
<locomo> well i dont know what is freezed in hardy and what not, maybe this bug will be fixed with normal process
<abarbaccia> i would rebuild the package with the latest source but i don't know how in a good way
<abarbaccia> when i tried -- err, well, we won't go there
<abarbaccia> i should really learn though
<abarbaccia> so the package maintainers are listed as core developers + 5 others
<abarbaccia> so should i email them?
<Jordan_U> Is there a way to detect the currently running VM from a script?
<abarbaccia> so the maintainers all have debian email addresses - should i file to debian?
<ScottK2> abarbaccia: No.
<RAOF> abarbaccia: No.  The correct way to contact the developers is by a launchpad bug.
<ScottK2> abarbaccia: Listen to what RAOF is telling you.  He's an Ubuntu developer.
<RAOF> abarbaccia: Sometimes, bugs on LP get neglected, or seem to get neglected.  This generally indicates that either people are busy, or they haven't seen that it can be easily fixed, or no one who is confident of fixing it has seen it, or...
<RAOF> abarbaccia: Generally, the bug should get looked at, _sometime_.  It's reasonably easy to make it more likely, by attaching a patch, or doing the packaging work required to fix it, etc.
<abarbaccia> alright i just got a response from it by Mario. He was looking for a specific patch because a full recompile is time consuming but i don't know where to find that or how to provide that to him...
<LibertyShadow> Is anyone else experiencing a 404 on the default Firefox 3 b4 homepage? The ubuntu partner page?
<abarbaccia> alright everyone - work very early. see ya
<abarbaccia> thanks for the recommendations and help
<odla> where are the new icons for update-notifier located?  i am trying to find them and all i can see are the old ones
<Seb> how is the gutsy->hardy dist-upgrade on i386 these days ?
<RAOF> Seb: Should be reasonable.  Why don't you test it and file bugs? :)
<Seb> i'm rea
<Seb> oopswell
<Seb> just read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=722886 ands that looks bad ;)
<Seb> but i'm asking because i'm about t odo it *remotely* for a friend
<LibertyShadow> Seb, I did a fresh install.  After some tweakage it runs fabulously.
<Seb> so if it doesn't come abck up i'm toast
<Seb> LibertyShadow: no can do fresh install here, though
<Seb> dist-upgrade is the only option at hand
<LibertyShadow> Seb: backup backup backup
<Seb> if it 1) manages to boot the new kernel and start sshd, and 2) doesn't fail catastrophically with a libc problem or something, i'm good to go
<Seb> i can fix anything through ssh
<Seb> but that link in the topic is scaring me right now
<LibertyShadow> I had a libc segmentation fault.
<RAOF> Seb: A remote install is not _really_ the best idea :)
<Seb> hrm it seems to be fixed
<LibertyShadow> It was not pleasant.
<RAOF> Seb: Do you have any local access to the box?
<Seb> RAOF: it's a remote *upgrade*, to be precise :>
<Seb> RAOF: nah, it's on another continent
<Seb> RAOF: and my friend ain't quite the command-line type heh
<RAOF> I would therefore suggest "no" is a good answer.
<lamalex> Is ther a pulse audio configuration app? Firefox will only play sound out of laptop speakers, instead of through discrete sound card like the rest of the system
<LibertyShadow> Seb, if its on another continent... well I have to agree with RAOF
<Seb> ok
<Seb> main reason i want to upgrade him is because of an alsa problem
<Seb> is there any way to get a newer alsa on gutsy ?
<RAOF> Seb: You could get the hardy alsa-source package, and build it using module-assistant.
<Seb> ok
<Seb> RAOF: i'll try that
<RAOF> Seb: It's not guaranteed to build, but it should.  And if it *does* build, it should work.
<Galga> hi
<Galga> so when is beta expected ?
<lungten> hi everyone, is hardy beta out yet?
<LibertyShadow> lungten, I am watching http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/ like a hawk
<Galga> LibertyShadow: hmm nice link :)
<lungten> there's a download link in hardy beta wiki: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04
<lungten> but its dead.
<LibertyShadow> Keep an eye on torrent sites as well.
<LibertyShadow> of course, "March 20" is relative to what time zone?
<lungten> i think its GMT.
<Galga> hey, how do you fix that font thing for most of apps ? my font are quite small, specifically in firefox
<LibertyShadow> try changing the font size / rendering
<LibertyShadow> and in firefox you can use Ctrl + mouse wheel to change text sizes
<Galga> LibertyShadow: thanks
<Galga> LibertyShadow: that rendering thing goes with appearence right ?
<LibertyShadow> Font size /rendering is in System>Preferences>Appearance
<LibertyShadow> btw
<LibertyShadow> Yes.
<LibertyShadow> XD
<Galga> thanks
<Galga> well i must say i m really enjoying 8.04. its quite stable even unexpected shutdowns (power failures) don't come in way to smooth restart
<lungten> Galga, did you get the beta?
<Galga> nop
<Galga> alpha 6
<lungten> oh!
<RAOF> Not that there'll be any difference between the beta and a fully updated system, of course.
<lungten> yes. that's roght.
<lungten> right, RAOF.
<Galga> is there any feature like undo-disk changes expected in newer version of ubuntu
<Flannel> Galga: not in Hardy, but in future versions, probably.
<Galga> just like firefox offering restore previous session i am sure the restore session for OS will increase stability
<LibertyShadow> Does OSX have that? Time machine?
<LibertyShadow> I read about it, but never actually seen it.
<Stroganoff> yes it does
<Stroganoff> Galga: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474973
<Galga> thanks
<LibertyShadow> Another wine update
<LibertyShadow> The wine project amazes me.
<Stroganoff> its dazzling win(e)
<LibertyShadow> Wine Is Not (and) Emulator
<LibertyShadow> XD
<LibertyShadow> (an)*
<DanaG> Oh hey, new info on my hard lockups:
<DanaG> It happens in Windows, too.
<DanaG> (Running HL2 under Vista).
<Splex> HD lockups?
<DanaG> Hard lockups where not even my BIOS-level "toggle LEDs" hotkey will work.
<Splex> when does it lockup?
<DanaG> Randomly, but only when using 3D functionality (even something as basic as the rss-glx Flux screensaver).
<DanaG> Argh, PulseAudio doesn't like remembering where I put audio streams.
<DanaG> I sure don't want to live alone.
<Galga> when i try to mount another partition, message says you are not authorize. i added my account in authorization to mount unmount partitions
<Galga> am i missing some steps ?
<Jordan_U> Is hardy going to have any utilities that take advantage of pulseaudio's features like per-application volume control installed by default? Without them it seems kind of pointless to use pulseaudio by default, all it does is break audacity :)
<DanaG> PulseAudio also still doesn't very well remember where I put streams.
<iskin> I'm running 8.04 and when I try to use effects I loose the window border. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<loa> hello, why hardy say me that my computer failed to hibernate, when i resume?
<loa> :D
<Jordan_U> loa, File a bug report ( my guess would be something like it takes longer than expected to hybernate so it gives that warning *before* you hybernate and you only see it after )
<loa> oh)
<loa> thank you.
<Jordan_U> loa, You should still file a bug report :)
<Jordan_U> And that was still nothing more than a guess :)
<Galga> exit
<ethana2> Updates liking us all about now?
 * ethana2 runs updates
 * DanaG wonders how readable 1920x1200 at 15" is.
<Amaranth> DanaG: buy a microscope
<DanaG> Pondering for future, actually.
<ethana2> The eye is pretty high res
<ethana2> if you have a screen with a higher resolution at a given distance than your eyes
<ethana2> you have a perfect window into wherever you please
<ethana2> resolution independence on the desktop is important though
<ethana2> to not lose any usability while doing that kind of thing
<ethana2> Man, I can just imagine Halo in WINE at some 4MP res
<ethana2> sniping would be awesome fun
<ethana2> It'll be sweet when WINE uses a gallium shim for directX instead of glsl
<ethana2> i'll bet we can outperform windows by a solid 15% ^_^
<DanaG> I want OpenAL emulation, myself.
<DanaG> Like the "Host OpenAL" thingy by Creative, but hopefully less broken EAX, if possible.
<DanaG> At the very least, I wish that Host OpenAL thingy would work under Wine.
<ethana2> yeah
<DanaG> Gaack, all my kanji-filename files are missing on my ntfs volume.
<DanaG> Skipping unrepresentable filename (inode 31417): Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<DanaG> Aah, apparently calling mount with -o overrides, rather than appends to, fstab options.
<DanaG> Here's a bug in QuodLibet: information thingy doesn't track song changes.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, how so?
<DanaG> Try going to "Info" on one song, and then skip to the next song.  There's no way to make it follow the change.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> like ... ctrl + i?
<DanaG> Yeah, but you have to do that for each new song, and then close the old one, and then click to the "Lyrics" tab, for example, on the new one.
<DanaG> And you can't use it with the main window in the background.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um..
<Galga> is there anyway to disable this keystroke repeat bug ? i have disabled keystroke repeating option in preferences>keyboard>settings but even then its happening from time to time
<DanaG> Galga: bug 194214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<Galga> doing ALTGR+SysReq+E goes to blackscreen
<DanaG> K is less destructive.
<DanaG> It kills just X.
<DanaG> Oh, and a temporary workaround is to go back to xserver-xorg-core 1.4 (current is 1.4.1-something)
<Galga> ok thanks
<Galga> brb
<DanaG> That was odd: I got a hard X lockup with QuodLibet still playing the song it was on.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> will the beta be out on time?
<bazhang> how to disable the kde wallet in Hardy? set one up for knetwork manager and promptly forgot the password
<jscinoz> is it just me or is sun-java6-plugin broken?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jscinoz, how broken?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jscinoz, 64bit?
<jscinoz> 32bit
<jscinoz> install through synaptic or the firefox apt frontend, restart firefox, acts as if java not installed
<jscinoz> tried gcjwebplugin, same thing
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> there's the xcb bug (as always), but other thing should be fine
<jscinoz> hmm
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how about other java program
<bazhang> this is the kde4 iteration of Hardy btw
<jscinoz> tutuxg, i've tried gcj and sun-java6 i'll give sun-java5 a try, one moment
<jscinoz> aside from this java issue, hardy is leaps and bounds better than gutsy :D
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jscinoz, if other java program could run, it's mostly like ur java-plugin is not installed correctly
<jscinoz> hmm
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> do u have the java bittorren client? the az.... stuff
<jscinoz> yep it works
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i never remember its name...
<jscinoz> and its using sun-java6
<jscinoz> its just the firefox plugin i cant get going
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jscinoz, i sec let me find a command
<bazhang> must only be gnome users hereabouts
<jscinoz> sorry bazhang :(
<Lynoure> bazhang: missed your question, or something...
<bazhang> no worries jscinoz ;]
<bazhang> Lynoure: my saviour!
<jscinoz> oh wow, rhythmbox is nice now
<jscinoz> the stores
<Lynoure> bazhang: might work just to delete the saved settings for those networks in knetworkmanager.
<bazhang> how to reset kdewallet in Hardy kde4? I set a password for knetwork-manager
<bazhang> ah okay
<bazhang> thanks Lynoure
<Lynoure> bazhang: kwallet is nice, but yep, not good to forget the passphrase.
<bazhang> haha stupid me
<Lynoure> bazhang: you can also just delete the wallet, and make new one. Haven't tried it in kde4 yet, though
<Lynoure> (in kde3.5.9 currently, switching between those two occasionally)
<bazhang> Lynoure: than ks much; will try all ;]
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jscinoz, try this: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libjavaplugin.so /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b4/plugins/
<jscinoz> cheers looks like it works now
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sweet
<jscinoz> looks likewhoever made the download and extract script for sun-java6-plugin forgot about firefox 3 having a different libdir >_<
<jscinoz> firefox 3 is so fast :D
<jscinoz> i should have upgraded to hardy earlier
<jscinoz> hmm there's no audio output for java >_<
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> link?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> never tried audio yet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> tuxguitar?
<jscinoz> i was testing java audio with runescape :P
<savvas> woohoo openoffice crash :)
<ethana2> man
<ethana2> brainstorm is great
<ethana2> but it'd take the resources of canonical, novell, /and/ redhat to do all of them
<ethana2> which is fine, because according to google trends, ubuntu is stomping all of them
<ethana2> ...do you think novell will ditch suse?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ethana2, y would they?
<ethana2> because suse is getting owned
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<ethana2> (according to google trends)
<ethana2> ubuntu is more searched than mac in one country i saw
<ethana2> the czech republic
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ethana2, suse still has lots of followers
<ethana2> hmm...
<ethana2> less than debian or fedora though
<ethana2> ...both of which ubuntu is over by a factor of about eight
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oh, do u mean the suse enterprise version?
<ethana2> no
<ethana2> suse
<ethana2> ok, i'll try with suse /and/ sled
<ethana2> ...in caps
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> for opensuse, it more depends on the community, so i dont think novel need to spend a lot on it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and it's still very popular in German (at least)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> but i d like to see suse switch to deb tho, lol
<ethana2> http://www.google.com/trends?q=fedora%2C+debian%2C+suse%2C+SLED%2C+RHEL&ctab=0&geo=all&date=all&sort=0
<ethana2> I think novell should embrace ubuntu :)  ..but of course i'm partial
 * DanaG ditched SuSE because both the package manager and the repos sucked.
<ethana2> wait... how do .deb and .rpm differ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, agree
<ethana2> I've heard .deb is better, but i don't know why
<DanaG> That's the backend.
<DanaG> YaST is the package manager.
<ethana2> well, i know synaptic, yast, and yum..
<ethana2> i've had bad experiences with two of them  *cough*
<ethana2> ...but as far as package formats, why .deb?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> YaST is much better than other rpm pm for me, basically it's rpm's problem imo
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ethana2, check the wiki page
<ethana2> 'the wiki page'?
 * ethana2 goes to google
<foxiness> ethana2: rpm vs deb
<DanaG> Try YaST in 10.3 under X... it sucks.   YOu have to go to the ncurses version  to get the dependencies and such.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, ya, suse 10 is a joke
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i remember under suse 10.2, yum is even better than yast
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> or smart
<ethana2> ok, so this looks like .deb has more handy features...
<ethana2> i don't see deltas
<ethana2> yeah, what about delta-deb?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ethana2, the problem with rpm imo, is that it needs to be more scandalized
<DanaG> Wow, Timidity as a daemon as root really sucks.
<ethana2> scandalized?
<DanaG> It gets way uneven.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> standalize...*
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> my spell check did that
<DanaG> hah!
<ethana2> sorry, that still makes no sense
<ethana2> heh, you using pidgin too?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no, xchat...
<ethana2> oh
<ethana2> well spell check is awesome
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> standardized* should be the word i want to say...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> or type*
<ethana2> Would we benefit from a second .deb spec, or is it not possible to do that without introducing compat issues?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> "On most Debian based distros, apt and its related tools are the preferred wrapper and on rpm based distros, there is a wider selection e.g. yum, urpmi, yast, smart, apt etc."
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> see what i mean?
<ethana2> I think the .rpm and .deb people should come together at the next major FOSS conference and lay out a spec for a next generation package that merges most of the strengths of each
<ethana2> and does away with all the division
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ethana2, the problem is they generally hate each other
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> hell, even some debian users hate ubuntu
<ethana2> *sigh*
<ethana2> emotion is worthless
<ethana2> we're only supposed to hate /proprietary/ software projects
<ethana2> ^_^
<fromport> alien++  :-)
<Gnine> process kacpi_notify is giving me 36% cpu load on fresh install (i386 alpha 6/2.6.24-11).
<Gnine> process cannot be killed. sudo is not cooperating
<Gnine> had to kill compiz and compiz.real processes and do metacity --replace just to get borders and a working terminal
<akke> just a stupid question. If i install this alpha6 release.. will I be able to upgrade to the final release without complete re-install?...
<Gnine> and i thought upgrading was not better than fresh install..  however; 64bit is working and updating/upgrading just fine
<Gnine> yes, akke
<Gnine> you will be prompted by update-manager even
<akke> okay, thanks ;)
<BUGabundo> or just force it
<BUGabundo> by doing #update-manager -d
<cyphase> aaaahh, USB controller + emulators = fun
<cyphase> :)
<DanaG> Yup.  Except with Windows guests and USB 2.0 hard drives in Virtualbox 1.5.2; I haven't tried with 1.5.6.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, now VBox can emulate Intel Gigabit Ethernet.
<clusty> so whats the story with the ipw3945 module?
<clusty> is it replaced by something else?
<DanaG> And you can even use teaming, I think, if you set up tap devices on the host correctly, or bound the two to separate physical interfaces.
<cyphase> DanaG: i think you may have misunderstood me
<DanaG> Actually, I was going off on a tangent, partly.
<DanaG> I do that sometimes.
<cyphase> i meant a game controller, and a console emulator :)
<BadRobot> hi there
<BadRobot> is the Hardy beta released today?
<cyphase> no bots allowed in this channel
<cyphase> especially bad ones
<cyphase> ;)
<DanaG> How does Timidity use OSS without padsp?
<BUGabundo> BadRobot: it shedule for today
<clusty> how can I get my intel 3495 working again?
<BUGabundo> so my guess it will be available around 22h GMT
<clusty> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<clusty> i want my wireless back
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, 3495 works here
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the driver is integrated in the kernel i think
<clusty> well i get no eth1
<clusty> just some wlan0)_renamed interface
<clusty> also the LED does not blink as for scanning for networks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> shouldnt it be wlan0?
<clusty> usually it is eth1
<clusty> but they might have changed it
<Gnine> wireless is wlan
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mine is wlan0 and it works well
<clusty> which module?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and they added wpa support for network-manager
<clusty> wpa was before with the supplicant?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> iwl3945
<Gnine> have you checked  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<clusty> Gnine, nope. thanks. this seems to be it. lemme try it out
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, 3495 or 3945?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mine is 3945
<clusty> that one
<clusty> :D
<clusty> i always get tio wrong
<clusty> only one exists
<BadRobot> has someone update the libc6 and updated to the new kernel 2.24-12?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> BadRobot, read topic
<BadRobot> oki donkey
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<BadRobot> sorry i mean ok
<Gnine> libc6 issues are worked out already .. upgrade should be safe now
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> indeed
<Gnine> for all issues topic is the starter guide
<Gnine> pre-existing.. that is
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> exactly
<ogre> java issues with hardy?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> java is not woking well with xlib-xcb, yes
<ogre> yeah i noticed that
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and other issue?
<ogre> thats it. great distro overall
<ogre> err except ipw3945
<ogre> i think its being worked on though
<ogre> err i meant iwl3945
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ogre, http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=6532373
<ogre> [Hardy]TuTUXG:  already did that ;P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cool
<clusty> Gnine, now the right interfaces show up
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> although i dont know y they tag that bug as fixed, it is not
<clusty> Gnine, but still no blinky light and no connection
<fw0127> hello, is there someone have the problem with pop-menu with gui in hardy? when I click on the menu bottun, no menu item pop out :(
<Tesla|Work> is beta already out?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> not likely
<Tesla|Work> okies
<clusty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, could you tell me which modules you have loaded?
<clusty> iwl related
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> except iwl3945?
<clusty> yes
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> a sce
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sec*
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> iwlwifi_mac80211
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's it
<clusty> i also have cfg80211
<clusty> because of the mac
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya i have that too
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> which is used by iwlwifi_mac80211
<fw0127> anyone use hardy now?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> yes...
<clusty> not very good question
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> shockwave is dead?
<clusty> the flash thing?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stupid adobe
<clusty> there was never a plugin for linux
<clusty> as far as I know
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya, they offers flash but no shockwave
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i know
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's y they are stupid
<clusty> so what does it matter then? :D
<clusty> if its dead
<clusty> or dead and buried
<clusty> :D
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> cuz i have a shockwave file which have to be open with shockwave player
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> huh, gnash opens it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> stupid adobe
<clusty> install some windows emulator
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya..
<Silvercircle> moin wollte mal fragen wann die erste beta version released wird ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<clusty> Silvercircle, lool
<explicitly> Does anyone have any experience with evolution-addressbook-export?  I have used it successfully in gusty but when I try in hardy i get an warning: "** (evolution-addressbook-export:16195): WARNING **: FIXME: wait for completion unimplemented"
<clusty> a dude from Bremen
<clusty> :D
<Silvercircle> was daran so lustig ?^^
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Bremen?
<alesan> hi, was there an announce for Ubntu+2 yet?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
<clusty> sprich english
<Silvercircle> aso ok :D
<clusty> tonight
<clusty> was funny cause its something to recognize bremers allover
<clusty> :D
<alesan> Hardy Heron was announced on august 29th, more than one month before gutsy release
<alesan> now, we are about one month from Hardy release, did they already announce the next one?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ibex something?
<clusty> guess its 2 versions/year
<clusty> he he
<clusty> the biatch connected
<clusty> :D
<clusty> yeeepppiiieee
<clusty> long live ubuntu
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sweet
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> how did u solve that?
<clusty> i killed network manager
<clusty> restaretd it
<clusty> and attached to essid manually
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um...
<clusty> iwconfig
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> not autodetected?
<clusty> weird part is my twinkly lights are always off :(
<clusty> i liked my twinkles
<clusty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, it was trying for 20min to connect
<clusty> and would fail
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um, reboot?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no help?
<clusty> nope
<clusty> guess its still just buggy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> um...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya..
<clusty> also my suspends are all buggered for now :(
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mine is not working
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> never
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> s2ram or s2disk
<Silvercircle> here i'm fw0127 ;)
<clusty> both were working
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i had suspend working once when on edgy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> just that one time then nothing
<clusty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, try to pass this to the kernel
<clusty> acpi_osi!=Linux
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> wiped my swap couple of times
<clusty> acpi_apic_instance=2
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> sudo?
<clusty> no
<oxigen> netscape died :( R.I.P.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> already?
<oxigen> yea
<clusty> you either stuck them in defoptions in /boot/grub/menu.lst (dont kill the #)
<clusty> oxigen, were you still on netscape?
<fw0127> hallo, i have a strange problem when i click the menu button on top of the window bar, there is no menu list pop out, and the right button of mouse does not work...
<oxigen> no, i just tried to import old mails..
<fw0127> adf
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> command not found, clusty
<clusty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, its not a command
<fw0127> adsf
<clusty> its a kernel param
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, oh
<clusty> boot time
<clusty> write that on a piece of paper
<clusty> reboot
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok, so put them in menu.list?
<clusty> when grub asks you press e
<clusty> for edit
<fw0127> 
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> k
<clusty> and after splash add that stuff
<fw0127> adf
<oxigen> i have no idea how to import my old mails (2001), i have no luck with evolution either :(
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> both off them?
<clusty> fw0127, hey kollege. we have no idea
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> of*
<clusty> yes
<fw0127> adsf
<fw0127> afds
<clusty> fw0127, du kriegst ein ban sehr schnell
<Silvercircle> clusty, er sieht nix von dem was hier geschrieben wird;)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, /vmlinuz-2.6.24-12-rt root=UUID=8379d98e-71a1-462c-879e-cfc144fa3738 ro quiet splash acpi_osi!=Linux acpi_apic_instance=2 like this?
<clusty> yah
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, sweet
<clusty> first add it by hand
<clusty> just to make sure it wont make the sys unbootable
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok
<oxigen> hmm, where to find old netscape mail client?
<oxigen> will it work on hardy? :P
<cwillu> probably not, depending on how old
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> brb
<oxigen> fcuk, i can't open my old mails :/
<locomo> did you notice how alpha 6 trashing hdd?
<locomo> you=anyone
<clusty> nope
<ionstorm> trashing hdd?
<ionstorm> what do u mean locomo
<locomo> uses hdd with no reason and it seems lag occur
<clusty> locomo, is it not the tracker?
<locomo> i was scared and switched to another os
<locomo> dunno
<locomo> have not seen this with kubuntu
<ionstorm> nah dont notice it
<clusty> locomo, you scare to easilly
<ionstorm> I dist upgraded from gutsy
<clusty> :D
<clusty> if smoke does not come out its fine
<ionstorm> pretty much
<ionstorm> ur hdds can get up to 55c I think
<ionstorm> and it will be ok eh?
<clusty> my drive never got hotter than 40
<clusty> and then with clogged ventilation
<ionstorm> 55c is the max
<ionstorm> they are rated at 55c i think
<ionstorm> so maybe 60
<ionstorm> but right now normally im running at 30-40
<ionstorm> with hardy
<ionstorm> shitty fan too
<clusty> ionstorm, i was talking laptop drive
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, sweet it works
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> but seems not working well with compiz
<fw0127> hi, is somebody meet the problem with the window-menu pop problems, i cannot use the menus and right mouse button after upgrade to hardy
<clusty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, ohh well
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, get back to gdm screen and it works
<clusty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, thats not much of an improvement
<clusty> cause gnome takes same amount of time to load as the sys to boot
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, u know what's the command for suspend?
<clusty> graphical or txt?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, no i use the switch user
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, i wanna try to switch to tty1 and suspend there
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, switch user doesnt kill ur session i think
<clusty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, cant remember
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, ur suspend works with compiz?
<clusty> you basically had to do something like a :
<clusty> cat 1 > /proc/acpi.....
<clusty> some place
<clusty> cant find the file where you need to do it
<ion> isnt beta 1 due today?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, that's fine i will check google
<benplaut> 2 q's: about how long till the beta, and how stable is the current alpha compared to, say, 5.04 early alpha and 6.06 early alpha?
<benplaut> haven't used ubuntu in a while :P
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, so ur compiz works with suspend?
<clusty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, not with hardy
<ion> clusty there is a search engine named after u
<clusty> this one chokes always
<ion> clusty rox
<clusty> :D
<clusty> lool
<clusty> i know
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, thanks a lot that's a big improvement for me already
<clusty> that is prolly "clusty the cluster"
<clusty> :D
<clusty> and I am "clusty the clown" :D
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya, u r
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ;P
<clusty> whats cool about this channell:
<clusty> as long as you dont annoy the hell out of ppl theya re willing to help
<clusty> no matter how noobish the question
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> haha, right on
<locomo> yeah, i was not banned here yet
<arvindenriq> apport is not working
<clusty> the debian guys are way more knowledgeble
<clusty> but also snotty as hell
<arvindenriq> amaranth apport is not working
<clusty> arvindenriq, how is it behaving?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<clusty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, easier :D
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ya
<clusty> last time I did a console sleep was in debian
<clusty> like 4 years ago
<clusty> after patching the kernel
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ok i gonna try it from tty1
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> brb
<arvindenriq> it says this problem report is damaged and cannot be processed
<arvindenriq> i ve even reinstalled it
<fw0127> no one knows?
<clusty> fw0127, we dont like you :D
<fw0127> i am too hurry :((
<fw0127> i believe new one is better than the old, but it seems wrong :((
<locomo> clusty: this channel supposed to be "family frendly", but i dunno if it involve family violence too
<clusty> locomo, i was not suggesting genocide :D
<arvindenriq> anyother bug reporting tools?
<locomo> my mother making death threats to me last month, dunno what "family friendly" mean
<locomo> lol
<fw0127> perhaps i should try later :((
<locomo> try what?
<fw0127> ask the qustion about the menu popout problems in hardy gui window
<locomo> ah window menu popup...
<clusty> he has some issue with menues
<arvind> how to make nautilus as default
<fw0127> i am new to ubuntu
<locomo> dunno, try searching bugs.launchpad.net
<locomo> and i never believed in OS upgrades... always making a clean install
<savvas> same here, but clean as in keeping the /home intact :)
<clusty> why might that be?
<clusty> i install only when i get bored or some serious failure occurs
<fw0127> yes, but i am afraid of a lot of installing other packages and configuations such like mutt, xmgrace, paraview..etc, they make me very hard...
<locomo> menus a probably related to messed gnome config
<fw0127> but under kde4 and xfce, now i cannot change the default x-window manager, while the menus at login not allowed :((
<fw0127> the default session cannot be changed
<tvnz> hello all, any news about beta ?
<locomo> no bad news is good news
<locomo> nvm
<BadRobot> does someone knows @ what time hardy beta will be up the the servers for download?
<Galga> hi
<BadRobot> ("Ⓟⓡⓔⓥⓔⓓ")
<Oli``> And will the beta be a set of rolling updates for Alpha users or will we need to distro-update?
<savvas> I need someone to test a bug for me, need 64k-128k or less upload bandwidth (not download)
<fw0127> i don't know, it seens there is no developer here :
<savvas> BadRobot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Lynoure> Hibernate seems to work perfectly for me, suspend not at all (suspends, but does not even start resuming), it's a HP NC8230, any ideas?
<BadRobot> i hope there will be an upgrade,like the Alpha 5 to 6
<Lynoure> savvas: tell more.
<BadRobot> yep,tell us more savvas
<savvas> Oli``: no need to distro-upgrade, if you have alpha, you'll already have beta
<savvas> tell more about what?
<savvas> I'm not a dev :)
<savvas> and it says the dates, when it is EXPECTED :)
<Lynoure> savvas: "I need someone to test..." but there was no details.
<savvas> ah
<savvas> sure
<Lynoure> Not promising to test anything before knowing what it entails :)
<savvas> Lynoure: ok http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/196439
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 196439 in linux "hardy: uploading causes network lag" [Medium,Confirmed]
<savvas> i need someone to start an upload of a big file, just to keep the upload busy
<savvas> and then go to a site in firefox, like www.flickr.com or a site that wasn't archived by dns
<arvind> how to make nautilus as default
<Lynoure> savvas: hmm, all those things you list as getting lagged need upload too, so it just seems natural
<Galga> has anyone experienced where they were unable to access some partitions and later were able to access them by deleting a .bmp file
<Lynoure> savvas: no QoS in place by default, I think
<savvas> Lynoure: it shouldn't get 100% and stop me from browsing other sites
<Oli``> savvas: this sounds like a common networking issue... By uploading you're filling all the available upstream bandwidth. So when you "upload" requests to web servers asking for a page, it's going to take longer.
<arvind> <arvind> register iglesias
<savvas> Oli``: that's the point, it takes *too* long
<savvas> unresolvable websites every time
<Lynoure> savvas: without QoS it's a free-for-all grab-fest, really. yes, QoS slightly favouring interactive things might be nice.
<BadRobot> In Systems - Preferred Applications ,i guess.Arvind
<savvas> Lynoure: what's qos ? :\
<Oli``> savvas: you might be able to install some sort of QOS (Quality of Service) to prioritise DNS over HTTP over FTP traffic. Take a look at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7990
<savvas> hm..
<Lynoure> savvas: Quality of Service. Priorisation of bandwidth use, basicly
<savvas> i think I saw that in my router, be right back
<Johan-_> any one have a guide for how to connect bluetooth keyboard. All guides are for 7.10 and uses hidd that seems to be missing in 8.04
<savvas> Enable Quality Of Service
<savvas> Enabling packet level QoS for a PVC improves performance for selected classes of applications.  QoS cannot be set for CBR and Realtime VBR.  QoS consumes system resources; therefore the number of PVCs will be reduced. Use Advanced Setup/Quality of Service to assign priorities for the applications.
<savvas> This one?
<savvas> woohoo!
<savvas> restarting the router, I'll reconnect in a jiffy
<arvind> bug reporting tools in HH alpha 6?
<Lynoure> arvind: yes, apport.
<arvind> its broken
<savvas> Oli`` & Lynoure - thanks :) now to read up on how to limit it
<Lynoure> arvind: report one on Launchpad, then?
<arvind> Lynourne,it says "This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed."
<arvind> any other?
<Lynoure> arvind: you can you Launchpad with your browser at least...
<arvind> any other tools?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, still there?
<Lynoure> arvind: I don't use other, there might be some
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> switch to tty1 and suspend does work, but unable to switch back to x
<Lynoure> [Hardy]TuTUXG: another suspend debugger... :) I just get mine to suspend, no resume even starting :/
<coz_> hey all
<coz_> noticed that gcursor does not work on hardy with libglade-warnings not being able to find signal handler   am I missing something
<mattik> Hello, sometimes my wireless network works sometimes not. I have reported it in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/186237 It had to be fixed
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186237 in linux "No wireless connection with 2200 BG in Hardy Alpha 3" [Medium,Fix released]
<Galga> ubotu how about keyrepetition ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lynoure, try to add acpi_ost!=Linux acpi+instance=2 under the kernel options within /boot/grub/menu.list, that makes me be able to suspend from gdm
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Lynoure, however, no luck with compiz
<burken_> anyone know if i can reach a windows network from livecd?
<Lynoure> [Hardy]TuTUXG: what do those do? My hibernation (suspend-to-disk) does work, so I'm a bit careful of stuff that might break it
<DanaG> Yay, I figured out a way to hack around the godawful secondary fan in my laptop!
<DanaG> I've connected the active-low "Sense" pin of my primary fan to the active-high "Control" pin of the secondary fan.
<savvas> Lynoure: do you know if windows systems have this QoS integrated in its operating system?
<DanaG> That way, when the primary fan is on, it slows down the secondary fan.
<Lynoure> savvas: I don't use MS Win much anymore
<xopher> Hi, I got a pulseaudio related question; after I've installed it, programs can't seem to be able to use Alsa anymore, I just get random errors when trying to listen to music etc. System sounds work fine though, and movies if pulseaudio driver is used
<DanaG> xopher: try the wiki:
<DanaG> !pulseaudio
<Lynoure> savvas: I just know they too have some implementation of QoS available, no idea about their defaults
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<DanaG> "perfect setup"
<burken_> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DanaG> The current PulseAudio inclusion is incomplete; it needs a few more packages and settings to really work well.
<savvas> Lynoure: ok thanks :) this should definitely fix it up
<xopher> DanaG, well ok, I'll wait then ツ
<mattik> burgen: bug is bug
<DanaG> ACtually, you can install the stuff yourself.
<xopher> oh, where can I find the stuff required?
<Lynoure> savvas: :)
<DanaG> The wiki explains it.
<DanaG> libasound2-plugins
<DanaG> I just install almost all *pulse* packages, except the LIRC ones.
<xopher> got 'em, and eh, got it working too, just changed to ALSA to PulseAudio in Preferences -> Sound .. And now I feel stupid for thinking it was more difficult than that ツ
<KrimZon> i seem to be having some trouble with sound - mostly with audacity which, whenever i enter preferences, doesnt respond for about 10 seconds, then it has a big list of audio devices to choose from with no indication of which will actually work
<xopher> But I still can't get any sound from my LFE or surround, and I only get sound from my front speakers if I enable 'duplicate front'
<xopher> it's an ALC850 integrated card, via_82xx
<DanaG> PulseAudio doesn't do surround for me on my Audigy2, either.
<xopher> snd_via82xx actually
<xopher> ok
<h3sp4wn> Pulse here sounds really thin
<KrimZon> audacity also does a big pause of non-responsiveness when starting up
<xopher> well, I can live without that for a while, now that I got music playing .. ツ
<h3sp4wn> (Identical soundcards 2 laptops one has OSS this has alsa + pulse)
<h3sp4wn> well its the same soundcard (usb) dunno whether pulse is doing any unnecessary resampling or what but its annoying me
<DanaG> Check /etc/pulse/daemon.conf for the resample method.
<h3sp4wn> What are the choices ?
<DanaG> man pulse-daemon.conf
<h3sp4wn> I didn't change it (speex-float-3)
<DanaG> Comment out the default, for reference.
<h3sp4wn> so we don't have dump-resample-methods
<DanaG> manpages have the list.
<DanaG> wait
<DanaG> yeah resample-method=  in man pulse-daemon.conf
<h3sp4wn> Its not guaranteed that its compiled with all of them though
<DanaG> I believe they are all.
<DanaG> all are.
<DanaG> whatever.
<burken> what can i do when synaptics is trying to fetch a file version that is not in the archive?
<DanaG> Yell at it?
<DanaG> (joking.)
<burken> :s
<DanaG> If it's trying to install old versions, you may just need to update the package lists.
<burken> DanaG: Ok gotta check that one
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: can I just kill -HUP to reload the settings ?
<burken> DanaG: it worked :) ty
<DanaG> I'm not sure about that for pulseaudio -- you may have to restart the daemon and apps.  Let me see what it does when I 'HUP' pulseaudio.
<DanaG> Beats me; it didn't quit, at least.
<KrimZon> can anyone help me with audacity?
<Lynoure> KrimZon: ask the specific question
<KrimZon> when it starts up, theres about 10 to 20 seconds unresponsiveness, same when i edit preferences or try to record or play
<KrimZon> then it doesn't record or play
<KrimZon> and it says: "Error while opening sound device. Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate."
<wxPython> hello
<DanaG> That's be Audacity not getting along with PulseAudio.  You may have to 'pasuspender audacity'
<DanaG> I don't get why PulseAudio is installed by default without any of the advantages (such as the tools!).
<mattik> ok, I have to change router from wpa2 to wpa. Then it maybe works with ubuntu
<wxPython> please explain to me why does some code have self.parent=parent in its lines?
<h3sp4wn> mattik: I can use wpa2 if I use raw wpa_supplicant
<Lynoure> wxPython: some code? Wrong channel?
<h3sp4wn> network manager just messes up the key
<wxPython> Lynoure where can i get help on that?
<wxPython> which channel?
<KrimZon> aha, it keeps saying "Expression 'ret' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 1034
<KrimZon> Expression 'AlsaOpen( hostApi, parameters, streamDir, &pcm )' failed in 'src/hostapi/alsa/pa_linux_alsa.c', line: 1066
<KrimZon> " in the console
<Lynoure> wxPython: assuming from your nick, #python, maybe?
<Lynoure> wxPython: or #theprojectthecodeisfrom
<wxPython> Lynoure i'm banned there
<wxPython> on #python
<wxPython> the mother-fuckers banned me
<Pici> !language | wxPython
<ubotu> wxPython: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wxPython> the mother-fuckers banned me
<Lynoure> wxPython: no surprise, based on the lines above.
<wxPython> is hardy beta out?
<Pici> !guidelines > wxPython (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Pici> No surprise there...
<KrimZon> DanaG: it still hangs when i run it as "pasuspender audacity"
<DanaG> Odd.
<bazhang> ouch language
<KrimZon> i'm tempted to uninstall pulseaudio
<DanaG> PulseAudio is unnecessary if you don't use the multiple-device or networked-device features.
<KrimZon> yeah, i just have one soundcard, and only use it from this machine
<h3sp4wn> I dunno why its all done in userspace either
<coz_> hey guys just noticed , after doing the current updates, that gtk is no longer working under compiz fusion   did something break?
<KrimZon> hmm... trouble is, trying to remove libpulse also wants to remove stuff like dgen, dosbox, dosemu, vdrift, vlc and a bunch of other games, libraries and players
<Johan-_> sorry for spamming, but does anyone have a good guide for connecting a bluetooth keyboard to ubuntu? All guides I can find is for 7.10 and hidd seems to be missing in 8.04. The gui for the bluetooth wont work :/
<Lamego> simam0rr
<coz_> Johan-_, you may want to check the bug reports on this    there is most likely a few entries there
<DanaG> You can leave pulse library but leave the daemon.
<DanaG> I mean, leave the libraries, remove the daemon.
<Johan-_> coz_: checked what I can find. It seems to be working, but not for me so I'm guessing I'm missing something
<KrimZon> what package is the daemon?
<coz_> Johan-_,  oh mm  well  not sure what to suggest here other than maybe reporting this yourself or waiting a bit for updates but I think reporting it might prove to be better
<Johan-_> coz_: but I don't realy thing it's a bug. More stupidity from my side.
<DanaG> -
<coz_> Johan-_, oh :)
<coz_> Johan-_, well then keep asking here  every so often so you dont appear to be flooding :)
<Johan-_> that's the problem, don't like to spam :)
<DanaG> By "missing" , do you mean "not packaged", or "not installed"?
<KrimZon> this is headwrecking, its still showing it in the sound options, and audacity is still hanging
<KrimZon> so i wonder if any of the devices in audacity's preferences are really installed, and what to pick to actually play sound
<h3sp4wn> Its still not much better with remixing disabled entirely
<DanaG> h3sp4wn: try with just bare ALSA.
<h3sp4wn> Is there a plug I can use to bypass pulse ?
<coz_> h3sp4wn, you want to disable pulse audio?
<KrimZon> aha, now it's gone
 * DanaG must sleep 'ze' laptop.
<h3sp4wn> Not really - I want to test whether the issue is alsa or not
<KrimZon> but audacity still hangs
<burken> should i be able to use SUDO on livecd?
<h3sp4wn> yep#
<coz_> h3sp4wn, you can go to system/preferences/sound
<burken> i get "sudo: unable to reolve host ubuntu"...
<h3sp4wn> KrimZon: The docs implies if you remove pulseaudio-esound-compat then pulse won't be started when you go into a gnome session
<KrimZon> aha, i'll restart x then
<KrimZon> brb
<h3sp4wn> (But I dunno whether the docs are accurate I would guess quite unlikely not
<h3sp4wn> s/unlikely/likely
<nandemonai> Hi peoples. Does anyone know if VLC is going to be updated to support pulseaudio properly by release?
<h3sp4wn> I really don't know what is happening here - The sound is distorted really easily
<h3sp4wn> (On the headphone output) - could be the outputs are at +4dbu  (as should be or at least selectable) so they do that for the headphone output also
<KrimZon> audacity also blocks all sound still
<h3sp4wn> KrimZon: What apps do you use often ?#
<h3sp4wn> (For sound)
<KrimZon> i play media in the default media player because others dont seem to have worked
<KrimZon> but i need a decent wave editor for making music
<KrimZon> i got jeskola buzz working in wine
<KrimZon> oh, i also watch youtube and iplayer in firefox
<KrimZon> and i like having a startup sound
<KrimZon> and all my games need sound - primarily darkplaces, fte, and guildwars under wine
<h3sp4wn> I have noticed ut2004 is alot smoother if I use OSS not alsa
<h3sp4wn> I am not bothered for all the sounds being of high quality so I might try to build the oss4 pulse
<DanaG> Is there an OSS4 pulse?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, OSS4 hard-locks on my Audigy2.
<burken> anyone happens to know how to get root privlieges on livecd?
<Johan-_> burken: it should work with sudo su or just use sudo
<Johan-_> burken: but I had some problems with that on the alpha6 disk
<burken> Johan-_: but it doesnt.. i get "unable to resolve host.."
<burken> Johan-_: yep also have alpha 6..
<Johan-_> burken: try sudo xterm or something
<Johan-_> burken: But I'm just guessing. Have no idea on how to solve it
<burken> i get the same error..
<humbolto> Is emerald still in use for theming compiz in Hardy?
<humbolto> If not, what else?
<humbolto> How do I theme compiz?
<Dr_willis> You can use emerald i imagine.
<Dr_willis> if you want., or use the gnome, or kde widget things for compiz and use those themes.
<humbolto> But what is used by default?
<Johan-_> humbolto: the packages is in synaptic atleast
<Dr_willis> I dont use compiz :) i imagine its set to use the gtk/gnome stuff.
<humbolto> Johan-_: I know
<AutoMatriX> hi folks
<co0lingFir3> hi, is the hardy beta already available?
<lasta> everyones waiting...
<co0lingFir3> lasta, but it should be released today, shouldnt it?
<co0lingFir3> is there any ETA when the beta will be released?
<Johan-_> will it actually be any huge changes from the last alpha?
<h3sp4wn> Johan-_: Nothing has noticibly changed for me recently
<Johan-_> the gdm change from 5 to 6 so
<aetaric> if hardy is still alpha then will it be ready for release?
<aetaric> in april?
<eklof> Sure. It's a month left.
<Johan-_> aetaric: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Johan-_> 24 april
<gweep> hello .... i have a little problem. i use hardy heron. i will install my printer (canon mp160) on this, but i have the problem, i can't the path /dev/usb/usbpl0 .... what is now the same? - sry for my bag english :)
<gweep> bad
<Typhox> Can you tell me how to add a template to the rightclick>new Document-menu?
<Typhox> oO my Firefox doesn't like apachefriends...
<jrib> Typhox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/175365  check if Bruce's comment applies to you
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 175365 in nautilus "Templates not working" [Low,Incomplete]
<Bergcube> Now with the beta out, I wonder about something.  Will a fully dist-upgraded alpha be equal to the current beta?  Or should I download the beta and reinstall to be completely current?
<Typhox> ok, thx
<Pici> !final | Bergcube
<ubotu> Bergcube: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<h3sp4wn> Bergcube: never reinstall Debian or Ubuntu
<Bergcube> Thanks a lot people!
<mohkohn> Upgrade to Hardy has broken my LUKS/ Dm-Crypt
<Typhox> cd ~/.config/
<Typhox> no
<Typhox> wrong window^^
<Typhox> Haha, yes, it is how bruce said.
<mohkohn> I finish up with a busybox shell which says (initramfs)
<Typhox> there is a bit too much translated, i think
<Typhox> jrib: Thank you very much
<h3sp4wn> mohkohn: I take it you worked out how to recover prior to starting to use it right ?
<h3sp4wn> Boot from working live cd
<mohkohn> h3sp4wn, ?
<h3sp4wn> Dunno why anyone would use a volume manger or raid impliementation if would make it more difficult to actually recover if there was an issue than without
<h3sp4wn> Take appart the initramfs and put some set -x 's in there so you can see what its doing
<h3sp4wn> Is there a way I can dump simply what is being piped out of pulse
<mohkohn> thanks for the pointer h3sp4wn I will try
<XceII> Morning: With all the problems I had with 7.10 / is now resolved with hardy: Thank you.
<XceII> Have a super day folks.
<h3sp4wn> mohkohn: You might look for a live cd with particularly good hardware detection
<h3sp4wn> knoppix maybe ? if you have no idea how to manually mount it
<mohkohn> h3sp4wn, and with dm-crypt!
<noelferreira> hi. how do i upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<GiddyGlipper> noelferreira, carefully
<GiddyGlipper> noelferreira, wouldn't you rather wait until next month?
<noelferreira> :(
<GiddyGlipper> noelferreira, no sad face! it makes me sad !
<noelferreira> lol
<noelferreira> i am not the type of waiting
<GiddyGlipper> there we go
<GiddyGlipper> let's see that smile
<noelferreira> :)
<GiddyGlipper> I know you can do it
<h3sp4wn> mohkohn: When I first started using lvm2 I spent ages trying to find out how I would recover if it messed up - it is worth it - what use is more secure or reliable data if when there actually is a problem you cannot get to it
<Johan-_> noelferreira: if your setup works my opinion is to keep it
<GiddyGlipper>  \o/ Woot
<noelferreira> lol
<noelferreira> works perfectly :)
<noelferreira> lol
<GiddyGlipper> noelferreira, it's difficult for me to wait, but you know something, it's worth it!
<fuzzy76> Is Hardy beta released as a cd image, or is it just a generic milestone?
<GiddyGlipper> noelferreira, then you can get out your hardy twister mat and right foot left arm with all of us together!
<Johan-_> fuzzy76: everything is both i belive
<noelferreira> ok
<h3sp4wn> mohkohn: Did it get broken for all kernels or do any previous ones work
<noelferreira> lol
<GiddyGlipper> I would like to see all of the ubuntu animals dance together
<GiddyGlipper> behind door #1, it's breezy badger!
<GiddyGlipper> behind door #2, wearing a smashing gown with flower hat, it's edgy eft!
<DanaG> I liked the nice eft-theme usplash theme from usplash-dev package; where are the feisty and gutsy and hardy equivalents?
<J-_> GiddyGlipper: lol
<h3sp4wn> I would laugh actually probably at the reaction of the warthog
<GiddyGlipper> h3sp4wn, he comes out dressed in a dirty bib, he stuffed his face before door #0 opened
<indomiti> hey
<noelferreira> GiddyGlipper, the problem is that i am compiling now glib-2.15.6 and maybe it is already in the beta release of hardy
<GiddyGlipper> h3sp4wn, oh and high heels made from diamond
<DanaG> wtf? brightness keys broken.
<h3sp4wn> The best usplash theme I ever saw was never actually supposed to be used (was just a half finished mockup)
<DanaG> The spinny one, or the "minimal" one?
<J-_> DanaG: They've been broken for me for a longgg while.
<DanaG> I wish ubuntu would use fbsplash!
<indomiti> i upgraded from gutsy to hardy and now i have some problems.... first of forward/back mouse buttons do not work in nautilus or firefox anymore
<GiddyGlipper> noelferreira, go with whatever you want, just remember anything is possible in alpha and beta
<noelferreira> lol
<noelferreira> sure
<DanaG> Brightness keys are sporadic for me.
<GiddyGlipper> I want brightness keys on my brain
<h3sp4wn> I wish gnome wouldn't interfere with stuff ibm has designed and works perfectly
<J-_> They worked with the first kernel available, after that they've been broken.
<DanaG> Oh.... an ACPI exception:
<h3sp4wn> My brightness keys are not working on this HP
<DanaG> ACPI Exception (battery-0306): AE_ERROR, Evaluating _STA [20070126]
<DanaG> BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at virtual address 00000028
<J-_> where's been broken, he's been grindin'!
 * GiddyGlipper pelvis thrusts the air
<GiddyGlipper> J-_, elvis has left the building!
<J-_> hehehe
<m1r> hello
<GiddyGlipper> hello!
<GiddyGlipper> the heron cookies are fresh today
<DanaG> They've worked up until the latest -12 change.
<DanaG> The slidey applet works, though.
<J-_> DanaG: hrm, all I remember is trying them with the first kernel(no updates) and they works =S
<askand> Is it correct that the beta should come sometime 20 april?
<DanaG> I think g-p-m is what's broken, actually.
<J-_> "they works" lol, ohlawd. My english is quite good.
<DanaG> Perhaps console-setup broke keys.
<DanaG> Ugh, also try scrolling over the brightness applet... it flickers 95%-100%-95%...
<J-_> mine is just really delayed, and doesn't do anything. Same with the applet for the panel
<DanaG> Aah, the Input events are being lost.
<mohkohn> h3sp4wn, my 2.6.24-1 kernel boots :)
<DanaG> Maybe Xorg is grabbing the keys.
<h3sp4wn> g-p-m is a waste of time its stupid
<insomninja> Is there a way to get sound working in wine? It seems to not like pulseaudio...
<J-_> Have the left and right page keys work for anyone? the ones on laptops just above the right and left arrow keys on thinkpads?
<J-_> is that the right description for the keys?
<J-_> I've never used them
<h3sp4wn> xrandr is annoying also in that it defines another interface when thinkpad-acpi / ibm-acpi had all this stuff working properly ages ago
<DanaG> Brightness works on console before Xorg grabs it, so Xorg must be doing something wrong.
<J-_> !info xrandr
<ubotu> Package xrandr does not exist in hardy
<GiddyGlipper> "bright light!" - gizmo
<h3sp4wn> DanaG: My thinkpad has the same issues
 * J-_ swoons
<DanaG> Xorg must be killing the keys somehow.
<h3sp4wn> Well even it X it works but it gets reset by that crap
<DanaG> It works for a while, and then breaks.
<DanaG> And the keys stop appearing even to acpid.
 * DanaG goes to try stopping gdm, then go to bed.  Good night.
<mthode> hardy is still on for later today right?
<mohkohn> I put it on nospash so I can see what is happening.
<J-_> mthode: Not sure what you mean?
<GiddyGlipper> J-_, beta
<mthode> ya bete
<mthode> beta*
 * GiddyGlipper hands J-_ some coffee
<J-_> I know it's Beta...
 * J-_ needs a tea
<J-_> I should make one
<GiddyGlipper> J-_, use teatimer
<mthode> the beta for hardy is supposed tot come out today, I was just wondering if it was still on track
<J-_> GiddyGlipper: S&D?
<GiddyGlipper> J-_, ?
<J-_> I thought Beta was already Beta?
<J-_> GiddyGlipper: Stupid windows program. I'm surprised I remember the name. Had to think about it.
<GiddyGlipper> the topic should be amended to mention beta imo
<mthode> available to the public
<GiddyGlipper> J-_, what is the name? is there a teatimer for windows?
<mthode> I agree on the topic change
<J-_> GiddyGlipper: S&D, Search and Destroy. But I'm pretty sure windows programs are offtopic. =)
<orkun> hey there firefox runs perfectly on gutsy(v3 and v2) - with hardy scrolling is REALLY jerky and slow. if i keep scrolling cpu1 goes to about 90%(oscillating) and cpu2 to about 40%(diagram looks like a mountain). surfing is no fun right now. im not talking about japanese ads in youtube. i am talking about search results @ google. smooth scrolling is disabled any hints?
<lethalamby> ne vim expert over here :)
<orkun> i messed around with gtk2 to install global menu a little. rest should be clean and unbloated
<h3sp4wn> orkun: There is the thing for /etc/environment that disables pango
<DanaG> Okay, even my power button is broken.  Great.
<hwilde> anybody have a resolution for   BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!
<DanaG> And no events are reaching anywhere, even if I cat the bare device, or tail acpid log.
<J-_> uh oh, that's not good
<orkun> thanks trying out disabling pango h3sp4wn, but i read at google that it is only a minor performance tweak
<DanaG> I unloaded button; if I quit within, say, 10 seconds, then reloading it has worked.
<DanaG> Nope.  No power button.
<DanaG> Correction: it sees the button but does nothing.
<mohkohn> It seems when I boot into the new kernel I get cryptsetup: source device bladiblah not found
<DanaG> Lid doesn't work, either.  Nor does brightness.
<mohkohn> is it possible that a module for dm-crypt is not loading with the 2.6.24-12-386?
<DanaG> This issue goes deper than gnome; right now, I'm going to bed rather than dealing with it.
<lungten> hi everyone, what time is hardy beta getting released?
<DanaG> Good night.!.
<lethalamby> good ques lungten
<lethalamby> what date
<mthode> it seems more like dm-crypt is not recognising your device
<h3sp4wn> Only solution I found for that was use AcceleratedX
<lungten> its supposed to be today AFAIK
<J-_> !release
<ubotu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<J-_> darn =\
<orkun> okay metacity --replace solves it for firefox.(totally) so firefox 3 at hardy conflicts with compiz and did not with gutsy(it is an improvement by a factor of 20 at least) - has pango anything to do with compiz?
<mthode> ya, later today, I just want it on my laptop
<mohkohn> mthode, was tht comment for me?
 * J-_ has hardy on the lappy.
<mthode> mohkohn yes
<h3sp4wn> orkun: dunno (or really care) about compiz
<mohkohn> I can boot into 2.6.24-1
<orkun> `maybe better this way :>
<mthode> compiz adds a little functionality but not much
<orkun> but just too beautiful :>
<h3sp4wn> Well at least until it uses my video card effectively
<richard__> beta 1 fever!!! :D
<orkun> for me it is the difference between windows and linux :) the thing i miss at redmond :>
<mthode> same here richard__
<richard__> :D
<orkun> by the way with hardy my speakers stop automatically when plugging in headphones! nice. worked on years for any way stopping the speakers with gutsy. so does fullscreen with flash work now :>
<mohkohn> So what might be a work around. Boot into the 2.6.24-1-generic and edit a file to tell the 2.6.24-12 to load the modules?
<richard__> orkun, hotplugging doesnt work for me, but fullscreen flash does
<richard__> too bad rendering is painfully slow when in fullscreen
<h3sp4wn> mohkohn: The workaround probably involves taking both initramfs's appart with - gzip and cpio
<richard__> flash in general is really slow in linux
<h3sp4wn> If its just like a missing module then there is a quite easy manual fix (/etc/initramfs-tools/modules)
<mthode> WE NEED BETTER SUPPORT ADOBE
<h3sp4wn> We don't really
<orkun> yes but i noticed huge improvements :>
<mthode> it would be nice to have a nice flash player that doesnt lock up a computer when playing fullscreen
<h3sp4wn> Look at acrobat reader
<mthode> xpdf?
<h3sp4wn> or any of the alternatives are better in 90% of cases
<orkun> i think he means it is the same thing with acroread :>
<mthode> if more people help out with gnash that would work
<orkun> programm performance very slow. rendering speed maybe a little bit faster. but i still stick to evince :>
<richard__> documents = yawn
<orkun> teach me programming - i will help :)
<GiddyGlipper> bring on the beta
<GiddyGlipper> beta ! beta ! beta !
<richard__> GO GO BETA FEVER!
<richard__> :D
<h3sp4wn> The Sun plugin for flash is rock solid
<h3sp4wn> (I think su
<h3sp4wn> n forces it to be properly tested or gets the code or something
<richard__> sun plugin = solaris only?
<h3sp4wn> yep
<rpedro> will I get kicked if I ask when beta coming out?
<richard__> TODAY! :D
<richard__> join the beta fever squad! :D
<rpedro> :P
<mthode> we should start a club
<vistakiller> when the beta comes?
<h3sp4wn> I think Canocial should start a similar scheme to Sun has where they pay for people to go in and fix their software to work properly (but keeping it non free)
<mthode> soon
<lungten> very soon.
<Pici> !f5
<ubotu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<vistakiller> :P
<h3sp4wn> Those things are of questionable value
<tgillespie> hi all, is rhytmbox broken for anyone else?
<GiddyGlipper> hit refresh on microsoft's site instead
<GiddyGlipper> tgillespie, upgrade to banshee
<orkun> no tgillespie works like a charm
<tgillespie> darn
<orkun> any upgrades on banshee?
<h3sp4wn> The thing is for the most part you will just be hitting your isp's netcache anyway
<henkjan> isp's netcache?
<mthode> isp cache the web to make it cheaper on themselves
<richard__> banshee eh... need to see how well that works with my player
<mthode> I'm just refreshing the ftp servers
<richard__> vs amarok and its podcast sync magic
<GiddyGlipper> h3sp4wn, what is this isp cache you speak of?
<GiddyGlipper> h3sp4wn, thanks to tor,  my isp caches nothing, unless it's encrypted
<h3sp4wn> I only worked for 2 different ones but both used transparant caching
<orkun> GiddyGlipper: has banshee finally got a plugin to clean up the library? i mean the programm is awesome but without any rhythmbox-like categories like artist or album in the library for me it is simply useless
<mthode> they use transparent proxies and cache the most commonly accessed data
<GiddyGlipper> orkun, You may be better answered on #banshee, or irc.gnome.org, #banshee
<h3sp4wn> Its usually done in hardware though with netapps / netcaches (or was)
<GiddyGlipper> h3sp4wn, they can smell my onion layers :)
<henkjan> mthode: most isp's dont
<mohkohn> Will drinking Anghor Beer help me solve the dm-crypt program or just make me feel better about it?  :)
<GiddyGlipper> mohbana, why not try truecrypt?
<Galga> whus the command to install java vm, sudo apt-get install ?????
<mthode> really, I thought they did
<h3sp4wn> henkjan: How many have you seen ? (i worked at 3 and they all did)
<henkjan> h3sp4wn: i'm working at an isp and we don't
<mthode> mohkohn most definitely
<h3sp4wn> maybe its no longer economical
<henkjan> h3sp4wn: afaik most dutch isp's dont
<henkjan> h3sp4wn: most have an proxy wich u can use
<mohkohn> GiddyGlipper, I think you mean me. Truecrypt does have some value. It is now crossplatform with linux, osx and windoze
<mohkohn> But to my knowledge it does not do full disk encryption.
<henkjan> h3sp4wn: but with todays broadband connections its not that usefull anymore
<mthode> only on windows does it do full disk encryption atm but they are fixing that I think
<GiddyGlipper> mohbana, oh, sorry. :) It does fde on windows only atm as far as I know
<h3sp4wn> henkjan: Most isp's still give crap latency even now
<mthode> I know aol still uses cacheing
<tgillespie> actually no, its my sound thats broken, i get "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument"when trying to play sound..... anyone got any ideas?
<henkjan> aol....
<henkjan> h3sp4wn: not that i'm aware of in the netherlands
<mthode> they are a big company but are going down
<mohkohn> Although you could run one os, create a hidden volume and run your os in virtualbox
<mthode> we should throw a party when they go offline
<h3sp4wn> henkjan: compare a consumer connection to an 8mb baseband
<richard__> hm...
<richard__> slow?
<h3sp4wn> Nope just really poor latency
<h3sp4wn> and up and down are not the same
<mthode> we need more synchronous connection imo
<sebbar> hi, kubuntu 8.04 isn't out yet, is it?
<GiddyGlipper> sebbar, that depends, are you going 88 miles per hour?
<richard__> sebbar, beta 1 fever!!
<indomiti> after upgradring to hardy it does no longer mount ntfs volumes from usb-drives..... any fix?
<mthode> do you have 1.21 jiggawatts?
<indomiti> i have a 500gb usb drive, with 400gb reiserfs and ~100gb ntfs partitions...
<sebbar> GiddyGlipper: miles, what's that? :)
<mthode> sebbar: 141.622272 kph
<sebbar> mthode: ah ok thanks. not right now, maybe tomorrow on the german autobahn :)
<Galga> indomiti: you have to open the drive using some windows env, and then click show all files. there will be .bmp file approx 260 kb or so. when you will view it, it will show a long black bar, having stupid icons. once you are sure you have the right one found. delete it. then empty trash bin. message will say do u want to delete 2 files, click yes. after that you will be able to mount the partition. I am not sure whether this trick will work for you,
<mthode> ok lol
<r0ll3> hi. i have a problem. i try to translate it in english: "E: the package linux-headers-2.6.24-8 have to be reinstalled, but i can't find an archive." can anybody help me please?
<r0ll3> i try to make a dist-upgrade but everytime i get this error...
<mthode> is hardy gonna support ext4?
<rsk> mthode: ext4 is still in development so i dont think soo
<rsk> filesystem is kinda critical.. dont want that broken :)
<bazhang> LTS with ext4? o_0
<mthode> I know that fedora 9 is coming out with it
<orvokki> Heh, isn't Fedora mostly the test-bed for RHEL? :P
<mthode> yes lol
<orvokki> It's allowed to be buggy.
<jimqode> not mostly, that what fedora is all about :)
<mthode> the next version of RHEL will include it too
<bazhang> umm #fedora then?
<jimqode> the next version of RHEL will include it if it works :)
<mthode> of course
<h3sp4wn> Its no more buggy than ubuntu
<jimqode> I don't think releasing beta stuff with LTS release is a good idea.
<h3sp4wn> and they fix stuff in the released version
<mthode> probably in the next lts release
<stefano_> the youtube plugin for totem doesnt work anymore, or, to be precise, totem doesnt want to play the videos, it says i don't have sufficient rights to play them
<h3sp4wn> I dunno to do those things requires more people being paid to do them
<jimqode> setting up package sacks... ... ... ... ... :)
<jimqode> stefano_, there is a bug report for that in launchpad
<oxigen> Non, je ne regrette rien
<stefano_> jimqode, i'll look it up thanks
<Galga> i have installed jre6, but firefox is still unable to use it ? am i missing somethin
<Galga> reboot ?
<oxigen> reboot!
<Lamego> reboot will not do anything with firefox
<oxigen> that always help if you use windows
<Galga> hmm
<oxigen> :)
<Galga> so what are my options then ?
<oxigen> aaa jre6!?
<Galga> yup
<oxigen> java, huh?
<oxigen> that sucks
<oxigen> i can't run it either
<Galga> lol
<oxigen> this is 5 years old bug!
<oxigen> sun sucks
<fw0127> adf
<jimqode> can't be. Java is working on my gutsy
<jimqode> I didn't try it on hardy though
<oxigen> 32bit huh?
<BeBoo_> Galga: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/firefox-linux.html#install-java
<Galga> oxigen: yes
<jimqode> yup. working on 32 here
<oxigen> http://bugs.sun.com/bugdatabase/view_bug.do?bug_id=4802695
<BeBoo_> ya know, google is a great resource when you actually use it... that page was teh first result when i searched for "firefox linux jre"
<oxigen> 14-JAN-2003 :/
<mthode> lol
<jimqode> But IRC also is a great resource when you whine :P
<oxigen> yea, i can run it on 32 bit FF too
<BeBoo_> lol jimqode
<BeBoo_> that's all people do on here
<BeBoo_> whine, bitch, moan and complain
<BeBoo_> lol
<oxigen> :)
<oxigen> that's why are we here!
<BeBoo_> yup
<oxigen> annoying bug reporters!
<oxigen> noobs
<savvas> why.. thank you :p
<oxigen> & savvas is our hero!
<savvas> lol
<savvas> you'll be hearing less from once this baby goes stable
<savvas> *from me
<oxigen> :) cool!
<onlinelli> Hi everyone, I'm trying to do the upgrade from gutsy to hardy - but I'm stuck at installing the linux-headers... can anyone please give me a hint on troubleshooting?
 * oxigen hugs savvas
<savvas> onlinelli: can you give us a hint of the problem? :)
<oxigen> onlinelli: do fresh install man, that's at least tested enough..
<onlinelli> im stuck here:
<onlinelli> Entpacke Ersatz für discover1 ...
<onlinelli> Wähle vormals abgewähltes Paket linux-headers-2.6.24-12.
<oxigen> oOo
<oxigen> kemeletme cuncokat hunderege o kishtulo
<jimqode> Wasn't this an english only channel?
<oxigen> -> hu ubuntu
<Pici> yes
<jimqode> oops that was the message. sorry :)
<oxigen> ubuntu is international!
<GiddyGlipper> jimqode, sometimes i can't tell if it's a foreign language or the strong tea
<Pici> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<onlinelli> haha
<oxigen> :) pici ok, ok, we love you too!
<Pici> :)
<jimqode> GiddyGlipper, or too much radition from crt monitors
<RainCT> Hey
<jimqode> GiddyGlipper, radiation even
<GiddyGlipper> jimqode, did you know crts were intentional? to paint the people so they would show up anywhere/everywhere
<Skiessi> today is the beta release day?
<oxigen> it is?! beta!
<oxigen> yeepee!
<GiddyGlipper> jimqode, with radiation
<jimqode> GiddyGlipper, I'm a marked man now
<jimqode> No. I think 30th is the beta release day
<bazhang> 27th
<Skiessi> why there isn't anything about beta in the topic?... or is this inaccurate? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<oxigen> we'll get full of new packages then! \o/
<bazhang> beta freeze today
<oxigen> gimme new glibc7!
<mthode>  21
<mthode> 	
<mthode> March 13th
<mthode> 	
<mthode> 	
<mthode> 	
<mthode> <!> Rebuild Test
<mthode> 22
<mthode> 	
<mthode> March 20th
<mthode> 	
<bazhang> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<oxigen> huh
<jimqode> That was a bit intense. maybe he didn't know about pastebin?
<bazhang> mmm nice! moved it up a week!
<mthode> linky link is linked https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<oxigen> you are fast Pici! how you can do that? do you use xchat?
<bazhang> we can click the link no need to paste it here
<mthode> probably a setting on the server for flood control
<Pici> oxigen: No, irssi.  I have aliases setup to op me and then do some action, mute/ban/kick/ etc.
<Pici> mthode: no, it was me.
<RainCT> bazhang: beta freeze ends today
<mthode> nice
<oxigen> i need 7 minutes to set ban in xchat
<mthode> lol
<jimqode> oxigen, you can always make aliases
<oxigen> huh, how?
<MenZa> Am I the only one whose python-wxgtk2.8 package is borked?
 * oxigen is irc noob too!
<MenZa> brb.
<oxigen> hurry up!
<jimqode> oxigen, tcp or perl plugin for xchat
<jimqode> tcl even
<oxigen> oh, perl...
<GiddyGlipper> jimqode, google stasi radiation painting tagging, interesting stuff
<hwilde> umm I've got BUG: soft lockup detected on CPU#0!    so I guess that package is also borked for me.
<oxigen> did you see song 99 bottles written in perl?
<jimqode> there was a web site with 99 bottles written in every computer language
<mthode> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<Four23619> Any idea how much longer until Hardy beta?
<oxigen> check THIS out! http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-perl-737.html
<jpatrick> Four23619: been prepared I think
<oxigen> you can paste this in file.pl and try
<Four23619> Cool.
<oxigen> & it work!
<Skiessi> !utc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mthode> just needs to be put on the servers
<GiddyGlipper> jimqode, "The Stasi files reveal that dissidents were labelled with radioactive substances in a number of ways. If people could not be sprayed with a radioactive solution the spies would label their cars, documents or paper money, Becker reports.
<GiddyGlipper>  A favourite radio-nuclide was the beta and gamma emitter scandium-46. If floors in dissident meeting rooms were treated, he says, the Stasi could follow anybody who attended. And the Stasi also developed an airgun that could fire radio-labelled silver wire into a car tyre from 25 metres away."
<Pici> !ot | GiddyGlipper
<ubotu> GiddyGlipper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GiddyGlipper> sorry
<clusty> any1 here using vmplayer under hardy?
<Galga> mplayer yes :)
<clusty> Galga, very funny :D
<Skiessi> I tried but then I had to mess around with the modules, but I didn't
<oxigen> guys i can tell you that is very hard in hardy to import old mails from 2001
<clusty> Skiessi, well it wont work with the new kernel
<Skiessi> yeah
<clusty> oxigen, still netscape stuff?
<oxigen> yeah :/
<clusty> any important emails from 2001?
<oxigen> it looks we have bug in thunderbird!
<oxigen> clusty: yea, i have all porfolio in there :(
<clusty> oxigen, you an artist?
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | If you are here to ask questions such as: "What repositories do I use?" "Is Hardy going to break for me" or do not know how to deal with dependencies in apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta is "Coming Soon"
<oxigen> not all but... important
<oxigen> clusty: artist! :)
<clusty> joking
<bazhang> heh coming soon
<oxigen> i can draw nice frogs and spiders!
<clusty> oxigen, and happy stickmen
<clusty> :D
<clusty> now really. what kind of portofol;io?
<oxigen> some advertising i need to show to one guy who want to pay me good
<clusty> now you have a reason to dig deep :D
<clusty> money/gals or rock 'n roll
<clusty> :D
<clusty> make the world go round
<oxigen> dang, i'll ask him if i can skip that one, because i use only linux now..
<clusty> can't you like wine the windoes ancient netscape?
<oxigen> doh, i hate wine
<clusty> so you would rather lose 1/2 day than use wine?
<oxigen> i want normal import! i'm hardy user now!
<oxigen> it's 2008 already! :)
<oxigen> wine is evil!
<locomo> really? i was sure 2029
<Skiessi> :I
<Skiessi> *:|
<oxigen> wine is probably invented by some evil corporation
<Skiessi> umm why
<locomo> what you mean? linux should patent breakage?
<oxigen> to track your warez!
<Skiessi> :o umm what?
<Four23619> Wine is awesome.
<oxigen> users run warez usually with wine
<Pici> !piracy
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<scizzo-> hmmm wine is planing the release for 1.0.0 in 6th of june according to the release notes on 0.9.57
<Four23619> Everyhting I run with Wine, I legaly own.
<Skiessi> anyway, oxigen, did you have some sort of problem?
<oxigen> no, i dont use wine
<orvokki> Also Wine conversations belong to #winehq
<oxigen> i'm clean as angel!
<orvokki> Or even #winehq-social or whatever it was.
<clusty> i also done use wine
<oxigen> gpl only
<clusty> i use vmware :D
<clusty> and i agree wine blows
<oxigen> stallman is my guru!
<h3sp4wn> oxigen: I don't believe you
<oxigen> it's true!
<clusty> oxigen, who's he?
<h3sp4wn> X isn't under the GPL
<Four23619> It isn't?
<oxigen> stallman!?
<oxigen> http://www.stallman.org
<oxigen> who dont know who stallman is should not use ubuntu at all!
<locomo> <oxigen> you one of these religious fanatics?
<clusty> stallman looks like a linux guerilla guy
<clusty> :D
<h3sp4wn> stallman has publicly stated he hates ubuntu
<oxigen> :)
<oxigen> nah..
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, i wish i dont know who he is
<h3sp4wn> binary blobs in the kernel
<oxigen> [Hardy]TuTUXG: why???!!!??
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> oxigen, he's a toll
<oxigen> oh? :)
<oxigen> what do you mean?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> troll*
<GiddyGlipper> if this keeps up, i'll go back to talking about stasi and radiation ;P
<h3sp4wn> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Not really
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> watever
<h3sp4wn> Think about he actually did stuff about it
<Pici> If you want to talk randomly, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to go. Not here.
<h3sp4wn> like wrote gcc and emac
<oxigen> stallman has publicly stated he hates ubuntu?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so he turned into a troll
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> he hates linux in general
<scizzo-> [Hardy]TuTUXG: do not talk like that about stallman
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> he said it's GNU/Linux not linux
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> am i wrong?
<h3sp4wn> Fortunately because of that the Linux will eventually be replaced
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and where is Hurd or GNU/Hurd?
<h3sp4wn> nexenta is getting better if they got the nvidia drivers working when OSS4 is merged to Solaris
<Pici> Ahem.
<h3sp4wn> then they will be no reason anymore
<richard__> BETA FEVER!!
<orvokki> I would seriously recommend listening to Pici.
<bazhang> what is the /topic?
<bazhang> has this become #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Pici> I realize that this channel isn't very busy, but its still not an offtopic channel.
 * scizzo- agrees with Pici 
<Pici> I can't tell one person not to talk about radation poisoning (or whatever that was) and then allow someone else to rant about why RMS is a troll.
<h3sp4wn> Is Nexenta offtopic ?
<bazhang> aye
<h3sp4wn> (I would help them if it was with apt etc)
<orkun> hey there. is there any change 8.04 and 7.10 handled my intel card? my onboard intel is being used with the module intel_agp and i experience video issues right now
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: fluxbuntu ?
<orkun> its a mobile graphics adapter 945
<levmatta> hello all, I am having problems suspending my Hardy Alpha6 on a Dell Inspiron 1525
<h3sp4wn> Both are ubuntu plus changes
<bazhang> orkun: I have that same card and the difference between gutsy and hardy is extreme ;]
<XceII> I have only 1 question: How do and or can I make my audio louder.
<XceII> in hardy
<scizzo-> has anyone else been experiencing problems with dual monitors being detected in alpha 6? I have 1 samsung 226CW (not in list but 226BW is) and 1 SyncMaster 920T but only the 226CW is detected in the graphics tools....
<bazhang> sorry h3sp4wn I thought nexenta was solaris
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: Solaris kernel
<leftyfb> so does anyone know if there will be more updates for people running alpha 6 today or will the beta release just be alpha6 + the updates we have already?
<Pici> Any non Hardy questions are offtopic
<bazhang> h3sp4wn: just dont mention radiation..oops
<scizzo-> leftyfb: probably package updates if you use the alpha 6 already
<h3sp4wn> When does it cease to be hardy ?
<orkun> any progress on that bazhang? i cannot scroll with firefox :(
<orkun> too slow :>
<scizzo-> leftyfb: the main changes will be on the CD/DVD if there is any "major" code changes
<orkun> turning off compiz helps for me. but i cannot miss expose and zoom
<bazhang> well orkun I am using kubuntu-kde4, so your gnome (presumably) experience might be a lot different--but thus far it is superb in all ways
<orkun> so yours works even better than with gutsy?
<XceII> ya, my hardy is and has resolved all my issues with compiz
<bazhang> orkun: also I'm not using compiz as kde4 has the open gl goodness built in ;]
<scizzo-> leftyfb: you will probably notice later tonight when the release is out
<XceII> works great
<levmatta> my compiz-fusion Negative feature is all messed up, besides that compiz is fine
<XceII> and firefox, is very speedy
<levmatta> any one on fixing my suspend ????
<orkun> same for me but scrolling with firefox AND opera has become impossible
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: Does kubuntu still use pulseaudio ?
<bazhang> orkun: the wireless, the video, the startup, suspend, hibernate, they all just amaze (never had the last two ever, on any distro)
<orkun> everything else has been resolved thanks to hardy :>
<XceII> ya, i have a feeling that hardy is going to set some standards for the linux community.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> levmatta, only suspend not working? how about hibernate?
<levmatta> bazhang: my wireless required a lot of work to run
<orkun> yes same for me... pc speakers work(woohoo). but "metacity --replace" feels soo freee... unless i want to change my window :>
<bazhang> levmatta: as this is still alpha/beta; it is mostly fixit diy--bug hunting and reporting
<levmatta> hibernate works
<ader11> Is there a wma decoder available? I'd prefer mp3 or ogg
<h3sp4wn> ader11: You can buy one from fluendo
<levmatta> g-p-m suspend failed it says
<XceII> Good day folks.
<bazhang> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<levmatta> I looovvvee Hardy
<orkun> then im gonna say hello to launchpad
<orkun> thanks for any help :>
<bazhang> it truly rocks
<St0n3-C0l> hmm
<St0n3-C0l> is hardy beta out?
<bazhang> read the /topic
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> beta is "coming soon"
<ader11> h3sp4wn: Do you know of any freely available ones?
<mthode> soon
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> as on topic
<h3sp4wn> ader11: Dunno ffmpeg can do it
<bazhang> ader11: the medibuntu codecs for gutsy work with hardy for now
<levmatta> on a side note when the beta/final version does come out can I just apt-get dist-upgrade ???
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> levmatta, there is a bug with compiz and suspend
<jane_> ader11, yes i use the medibuntu too
<h3sp4wn> But just comparing the gstreamer mp3 plugin from fluendo (that is free) against the normal gstreamer one
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> levmatta, no u dont need
<bazhang> levmatta: you have it already instaled? then just keep updating
<h3sp4wn> If I had alot of wma I would buy it
<St0n3-C0l> hmm
<St0n3-C0l> Guys...how much memory is recommended for Hardy? I've 256mb ?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> or convert them with itunes
<St0n3-C0l> I am thinking to try out Alpha today ;)
<levmatta> [Hardy]TuTUXG: how can I check if this bug is the problem. In the  message file it just says "suspend failed"
<Skiessi> levmatta, if you're using already the hardy repository, dist-upgrade only
<h3sp4wn> Skiessi: Probably not very wise
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> levmatta, i really dont know..
<Skiessi> huh why?
<h3sp4wn> St0n3-C0l: ^^
<bazhang> 384MB for Hardy was it? or 512 now?
<h3sp4wn> sorry
<levmatta> I will try to disable Compiz-Fusion and give it a try
<Skiessi> h3sp4wn, why?
<St0n3-C0l> noo :(
<St0n3-C0l> 384mb :'(
<St0n3-C0l> RAM ?
<levmatta> thanks, people I will try things out and come back
<h3sp4wn> my tab completion failed me but dist-upgrade implies apt-get (or not reading the aptitude docs recently)
<h3sp4wn> St0n3-C0l: On that hardware I would go for FreeBSD 7
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<St0n3-C0l> h3sp4wn: I am running Gutsy fine :) and for lnog time
<St0n3-C0l> long*
<St0n3-C0l> I've dedicated 1.5 GB swap
<Belisarivs> Why does upgrade to Hardy remove restricted-manager?
<Skiessi> it has a new program for that
<MenZa> Am I the only one whose python-wxgtk2.8 package is borked?
<ader11> thank you, h3sp4wn, bazhang, and jane_
<bazhang> all the drivers are now open source?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> MenZa, i got that too
<Belisarivs> <Skiessi>May I ask which one?
<bazhang> MenZa: yeah same here
<MenZa> [Hardy]TuTUXG: ah ok - as long as it isn't just me.
<Skiessi> jockey
<h3sp4wn> St0n3-C0l: You could probably get much better use of your memory with bsd
<clusty> oxigen, with all due respect, stallman looks like a wacko
<clusty> he goes over board
<bazhang> clsuty offtopic
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> MenZa, it's installed, just apt-get complains stuff
<Belisarivs> I use Intel 3945 wifi tard, so it needs proprietary firmware.
<bazhang> clusty even
<St0n3-C0l> h3sp4wn: Hmm...but i've long associated with deb :( I am sort of in Love :D
<Skiessi> !info jockey-gtk
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, lol but well said
<ubotu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 96 kB
<St0n3-C0l> h3sp4wn: I will give BSD a try, but my cd-rw is out of order. Is there any other way? Floppy?
<clusty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, works suspend?
<bazhang> net install
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, sort of, switch to tty doesnt help tho
<h3sp4wn> St0n3-C0l: Probably - take a look at the Freebsd handbook
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, have to do switch user then suspend
<h3sp4wn> St0n3-C0l: Its actually accurate and well written (as even are the manpages)
<clusty> [Hardy]TuTUXG, no clue
<St0n3-C0l> Hmm oki thanks :P
<St0n3-C0l> h3sp4wn: Thanks
<savvas> Does anyone have a straightforward solution to limit every output/outgoing connection on port 80 to 6 kb/s using iptables or such? (spare me the man iptables etc please, I couldn't find my way through)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> clusty, good enough, consider i havent been able to suspend for a longggg time
<savvas> *6 kilobytes per second :P
<levmatta> hello, I am back (I have a problem with suspend)
<h3sp4wn> savvas: tc but its not really straight forward
<savvas> I'm going to need the whole command :)
<bazhang> traffic shaping with firestarter?
<savvas> hm.. worth a shot bazhang
<levmatta> [Hardy]TuTUXG: I tested it with and without the Compiz-Fusion and both times it worked (but my wireless is currently disabled), so I'll have to test at home
<h3sp4wn> savvas: No way it takes me a few days to get so I can use it myself
<bazhang> or perhaps /j #comcast ?
<savvas> hehe :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> levmatta, so lost wireless connection after resume?
<bazhang> that's a joke btw
<h3sp4wn> Its complicated and even then when everything is write the isp messes with the connection
<levmatta> [Hardy]TuTUXG: no no, I had the problem  at home with my  Wireless ON. At work, my wireless must be OFF
<h3sp4wn> Is there any high quality QOS things in ubuntu
<levmatta> I have a complicated network setup, here at work
<mthode> are we allowed swear here?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> dont know
<hydrogen> no
<bazhang> mthode: sure but then a quick kick/ban
<levmatta> be polite
<Pici> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mthode> you an official ubuntu guy [hardy]?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> no
<bazhang> official?
<mthode> EXPLETIVE COMCAST
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and dont swear on me
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mthode, bazhang  is the op so...
<levmatta> is the NEW default firewall going to have a GUI, I am using firestarter but it cannot handle my ever changing of network interfaces
<mthode> QQ
<h3sp4wn> Who is official for Ubuntu as far as I know there is no one who works for them who is not working for Canocial not Ubuntu
<bazhang> [Hardy]TuTUXG: haha not me
 * bazhang points to pic-i
<mthode> lol
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i want to work for canocial tho
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it seems like a cool company
<mthode> that it does
<insomninja> (Reask from >1h ago) Is there a way to get sound working in wine? It seems to not like pulseaudio...
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> insomninja, try alsa
<bazhang> #alsa
<bazhang> they are amazing
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> amazing the bad way?
<bazhang> haha no
<savvas> levmatta: which new firewall?
<levmatta> why do wee need yet another level of indirection on the sound stack (ALSA, GSTREAMER) and now Pulse???
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> levmatta, pulse is cool
<savvas> bazhang: firestarter doesn't have an option to limit bandwidth
<levmatta> savvas: Hardy comes with a building firewall
<savvas> levmatta: does it have a name?
<levmatta> [Hardy]TuTUXG: G-Streamer is also very cool
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> levmatta, pulse is cooler
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: Really I need to ask them something - similar issue 4front were very helpful with
<tgillespie> hi all, how do i get the good bash completion that was available in previous ubuntus?
<levmatta> I guess it is really cool, bbut why? why? linux audio just seams messed up
<h3sp4wn> Yep layers and layers of abstraction
<tgillespie> i installed bash-completion, but it doesnt have anything that the preivous ubuntus had, such as apt-get completion and sudo completion
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> levmatta, someone made the decision, ppl have to follow even if it maybe not a good one
<bazhang> h3sp4wn: aye; and so many folks in #ubuntu feel like they are being shunted off when directed to #alsa or #compiz, but they are very good
<Artimus> tgillespie: Install bash-completion and edit /etc/bash/bash.bashrc and uncomment the bash-completion lines
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: My ice17?? issues are still not fixed years later
<levmatta> Why bash-completion does not come as default??
<tgillespie> Artimus ah thats great thanks, is it a bug that ts not there by default?
<bazhang> h3sp4wn: what issues are those? could you be more precise?
<savvas> hm..
<levmatta> I am using Fish, it is much better than Bash
<savvas> levmatta: it seems that the new uncomplicated firewall is ufw - command line for now :)
<tgillespie> not necessarily the package installed, but if the package is installed completion should surely be activated yes?
<Artimus> tgillespie: I think it is...  If you look at it, it will check to see if /etc/bash_completion exists first.
<Artimus> tgillespie: So if bash completion isn't installed, /etc/bash_completion shouldn't exist...  Unless someone install bash-completion and then removes it.  Then the config file will probably still be around
<tgillespie> yes, but its commented out by default
<h3sp4wn> bazhang: selecting between +4dbu and -10dbu
<mthode> ufw is just ezmode iptables
<tgillespie> at least on my install, which is fresh as of yesterday
<bernier> Hi, my HDA intel soundcard is not detected in hardy, can someone help me get it working?
<h3sp4wn> The hardware supports one somewhere in the middle also
<Artimus> tgillespie: Correct.  There's only that one problem.  What if you remove bash-completion?  /etc/bash_completion might not be removed by apt (unless you purge the files)
<tgillespie> Artimus good point, but surely there is another way to see if it is installed
<savvas> bernier: find a bug report, if not one, report it: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<tgillespie> by reading some other installed files, that are removed on removal
<Artimus> tgillespie: Let's see what happens when I remove bash-completion without touching /etc/bash_completion.
<Artimus> tgillespie: After uninstalling, /etc/bash_completion exists, as does bash_completion.d
<tgillespie> Artimus what files are removed?
<Artimus> tgillespie: Good question, I'm trying to load up Adept...
<MenZa> Wiat, the Screena and Graphics tool isn't in Hardy?
<MenZa> Wait*
<rsk> MenZa: its called monitor resolution settins now :=
<Artimus> tgillespie: /usr/share/bash/bash_completion is installed by the package and is removed when the package is uninstalled.
<MenZa> Where?
<Artimus> tgillespie: I'm not sure if a check like that would be allowed, though...
<MenZa> Where can I find it*
<rsk> or Screen resolution
<tgillespie> Artimus why not?
<rsk> in system preferences
<MenZa> Well, I'm trying to configure my X, so shouldn't it be in Administration?
<Artimus> tgillespie: It's checking for the location of a default config file.  Seems kind of...  hackish to me.
<tgillespie> Artimus only as hackish as the way it does it now
<tgillespie> Artimus and it works lol
<Artimus> tgillespie: If anything, I'd have it do a double check.  IF /usr/share/bash/bash_completion exists AND IF /etc/bash_completion exists
<mananan2> how do i change the startup disk when running ubuntu from the live cd?
<MenZa> AH
<MenZa> I see what the problem is
<mananan2> anyone?
<bohsain> in hardy, i get an error say that i may be out of diskspace, but i have enough space!!
<Artimus> tgillespie: You going to submit a bug report about it?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, u mean boot from livecd?
<mananan2> ya
<mananan2> booting from live cd
<tgillespie> Artimus yea, that could work, there must be an even better way, what happens if it sources the file when it isnt installed?
<tgillespie> Artimus and yes i will i think
<Artimus> tgillespie: Alright, feel free to PM me the bug report, I can put my two cents in on the report.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, u have to enable boot from cdrom from the bios
<mananan2> mac os x
<bazhang> mananan2: this is gutsy or hardy
<mananan2> eh?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, macbook?
<mananan2> mini
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ctrl+c when booting
<bazhang> mananan2: you were just asking in #ubuntu
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> or ctrl+a
<mananan2> tried that
<mananan2> no joy
<Kuni> sweet so beta's out?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, ya, check apple.com
<mananan2> grub hard disk error?
<Skiessi> Beta isn't out.
<bazhang> Kuni: check /topic
<MenZa> oh dear.
<Kuni> oh
<MenZa> gnome-display-properties is segfaulting
<Kuni> hah, didn't see that
<bardyr> Happy beta day :)
<Kuni> the site's up, so I figured so was the beta
<tgillespi1> Artimus: already a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/+bug/25096
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 25096 in bash "bash completion enabled by default (or move to another package)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Kuni> lol
<Kuni> not that it really affects me, I've been on alphas since 4 anyway
<GiddyGlipper> topic still says beta coming soon
<bazhang> Kuni: exactly ;]
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> beta is out?
<mananan2> is there anyway of changing the startup disk when running ubuntu?
 * Kuni facepalms
<mananan2> yes / no?
<moose__> was it released yesterday and then pulled or something? a couple of sites claim it's out and link to http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04 (which doesn't exist.) Maybe they are just LYING.
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta try for yourself ;]
<Kuni> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> YEAH
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> BETA is OUT!
<mananan2> tried apple no joy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, so u can get into the livecd or not?
<Kuni> mananan2: I dunno. For me, to change disk is done in bios
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> Kuni, he's on a mac
<bazhang> they have efi
<Kuni> mananan2: but apple thinks they're too good for a bios, so I dunno.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> hahaha
<mananan2> there is bios but i cant get at it
<mananan2> when i startup without the live cd it keep just giving grub hard disk error
<MenZa> I have a TwinView setup, but I'm forced to scroll on one of my screens if I want to see the full area. What gives?
<bazhang> mananan2: this is the alpha5 disk or 4 or beta or which one?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, u installed ubuntu?
<mananan2> no
<bazhang> mananan2: which disk
<mananan2> basically i cant control the ubuntu startup screen
<bazhang> mananan2: please; which disk
<mananan2> i cant select the option run from first hdd
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, that one won't work on a mac
<mananan2> so i'm screwed
<bazhang> mananan2: which release version?
<mananan2> newest 7.10
<bazhang> heh
<levmatta> I have inserted a comment in Bug #25096 so they verify it.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 25096 in bash "bash completion enabled by default (or move to another package)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/25096
<bazhang> #ubuntu mananan2
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, 1. run the 1st option if u wanna try livecd, 2. eject live cd and boot into macosx 3. u should ask quesitons about 7.10 on #ubuntu
<mananan2> ya but i cant do anything else
<bazhang> wrong channel mananan2 thanks
<mananan2> is there anyway i could select another option or change the startup disk/
<bazhang> oy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ...
 * enyc looks around in search of hardy beta disk ;-)
<mananan2> i'm sure the question i ask is common to all versions
<bazhang> not so mananan2
<bohsain> how can i add more space from the ntfs partition in hardy?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mananan2, go to #ubuntu i will try to help u there
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> bohsain, no u cant do that in hardy
<bohsain> i have to reinstall?
<bohsain> i didnt face this problem 'til i upgrade from 7.10
<Seb> hrm
<Seb> i'm trying to dist-upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<Seb> i've gotten most of the package, but for a couple of them (the generic kernel and gimp-help, to name a few), aptitude is stuck on "0% [Waiting for headers]"
<Skiessi> bohsain I guess you could install gparted when running from livecd if you have enough ram and then edit the partition sizes with the program
<Seb> what does that mean ?
<Seb> most of the packages*
<fw0127> i have just upgrade to hardy yesterday, it happens that all menus cannt be selected by mouse, and the right button is no reaction, should i wait to the next alpha or beta version?
<savvas> Seb: change your mirrors in /etc/apt/sources.list to http://archive.ubuntu.com
<Seb> savvas: i have done that already
<Seb> savvas: no matter the mirror I choose, I get the same message
<Skiessi> bohsain, and gparted may be already installed because it's kinda useful tool to run from a CD
<Seb> savvas: and I've tried a bunch of them, both from big official mirros nere whaere I am, and also from the *ubuntu.com
<bohsain> Skiessi: th.x
<savvas> Seb: well you could browse the packages.ubuntu.com and download it manually in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bohsain> i think there's other thing wrong, it say i may be out of diskspace, and in the same time i have about 80 GB free !!
<Seb> savvas: a bit backwards, but would probably do, indeed
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what a fool
<Seb> savvas: after waiting for a long time, it eventually says (for instance, for that package): Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic 2.6.24-12.22 Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<bazhang> [Hardy]TuTUXG: and nary a thank you
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> bazhang, hehe
<bazhang> accidentally erased osx and did not know it? o_0
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> apple fanboys
<bazhang> not so much that but just non-thinking users
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> apple is for those ppl, that's y i bought a macbook to my gf
<savvas> Seb: well as you can see, http://91.189.88.31/ubuntu/ is pretty much alive
<Seb> savvas: yeah, so i'm surprised as to why it only fails for *those* packages
<Seb> savvas: it can get to Packages/Release just fine
<Seb> savvas: and it got the rest of them without flinching
<Seb> savvas: and my wget is going strong right now
<savvas> Seb: architecture? x86 or amd64?
<Seb> savvas: so aptitude/apt-get are definitely fucking up here
<Skiessi> bohsain, what says you may be out of diskspace?
<Seb> savvas: x86
<Skiessi> *disk space
<Seb> savvas: hrm I might have to take that back, it stopped after 4,200,071 bytes
<savvas> Seb: is your connection metered / limited to several GB per month?
<savvas> maybe a firewall is installed.. ?
<Seb> savvas: no firewall installed, and i don't know of any firewall that'd stop an established TCP connection after a given number of bytes, this makes no sense
<Seb> savvas: i don't think i'm being metered either
<Seb> savvas: i'll try with curl, and -C -
<Seb> savvas: is there a way you know of to have apt-get/aptitude automatically attempt to resume the download of a .deb ?
<savvas> Seb: for the sake of it, try the mirror http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com then exit and sudo aptitude update;sudo aptitude upgrade
<savvas> Seb: i think apt does that automatically
<Seb> savvas: i think something's wrong with that file, even curl can't seem to resume
<Seb> savvas: would you do me a favor and try "curl http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic_2.6.24-12.22_i386.deb"
<Seb> savvas: meanwhile i'll try the french mirror
<savvas> ok i'm downloading
<savvas> full 56kilobytes per second
<Seb> heh
<Seb> savvas: thanks a lot
<savvas> it seems it's going fine
<Seb> savvas: out of curiosity, why the french one ?
<savvas> Seb: because i know it's updated and working :)
<Seb> heh fair enough
<savvas> 35% and still full bandwidth, should i continue? :P
<Seb> ok then it's my connection
<savvas> i'll take it to the end, maybe there is a problem
<Seb> savvas: why is it i can't download the rest of this file, but i can get the first 20% of it as many times as I want ??
<flipstar> worked here fine
<Seb> savvas: i mean, what kind of ISP limitation is that ??
<Seb> it's not like it's saving them anything, akaics
<richard__> BETA FEVER! ;D
<savvas> Seb: I would check a router/modem first, then firewall, iptables -L (or delete all the rules with iptables -F), then check if anyone is using a bittorrent, check the web/mysql/some service that maybe eats bandwidth, then check with the ISP :)
<x1101> maybe you connection to the download is dropping briefly
<Seb> x1101: it's always after the same exact number of bytes, so i doubt it
<x1101> ok, your probably right then
<Seb> savvas: all of this would be easier if it was actually my box; i'm remotely dist-upgrading a friend, and know nothing about his DSL setup :\
<GiddyGlipper> i'm hungry for beta
<x1101> well that doesnt help much
<savvas> Seb: well i'd check this: sudo netstat -nep | head -n 20
<savvas> Seb: ignore from the "Active UNIX domain sockets" line and down, check the outgoing connections
<savvas> if he's downloading anything else, kill it :)
<Seb> savvas: I have already done that, and apart from an IM client, nothing
<Seb> savvas: and then again, even if he was downloading, why could I always get the first 4M of that file ?
<x1101> the isp might have up/download cap
<Seb> x1101: which doesn't seem to fit with the scanario i'm seeing: I'm being denied the ability to resume a large file download, but I can get the 1st 4M as many times as I want...
<x1101> what i mean is an "at a time" up/down cap, which makes no sense, but when do ISP have to make sense
<BunnyRevolution> Seb: wget ?
<savvas> Seb: have you tried with wget and packages?
<Seb> savvas: yes, as I've said i've tried with curl -C -
<savvas> ah true
<Seb> savvas: and it won't get *one byte* when I try to resume after those 4M have been downloaded
<flipstar> Seb you have no problem with other packages ?
<flipstar> (that are above 4mb)
<savvas> Seb: well i think there are some ISPs with a burst rule, it gets a lot at first, then gets limited by time, if they don't have credits left then they don't have any download bandwidth, breaking up their downloads
<orkun> hi - there was one part where i could select v4l 1 or v4l 2 for my webcam in the settings menu. i cannot seem to find it anymore with hardy. help?
<jester7> the beta iso should be released today, correct?
<savvas> this way they make sure you get nothing more than internet website browsing
<Seb> flipstar: i'd say so, yes; gimp-help is also quite large, and seems to fail
<Seb> savvas: i've managed to access his dsl router with links, and the'res nothing funny with his firewall, nor is QoS setup
<flipstar> Seb can you download stuff in general from the web? or does it always fail after 4mb ?
<savvas> Seb: try this one, with wget: wget http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.7-9ubuntu2_i386.deb
<GiddyGlipper> i'm hungry for beta
<savvas> it's about 4 mb
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> GiddyGlipper, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta#head-8845f7d03a79ba22bbc3993ed0ffc8395651a9a0
<kristjan_> is there a way to limit fps in kde4 then vsync is off?
<GiddyGlipper> [Hardy]TuTUXG, thx what does that say
<Seb> savvas: aight
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> GiddyGlipper, to dl beta
<GiddyGlipper> [Hardy]TuTUXG, thx why hasn't topic changed?
<Seb> savvas: worked fine
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> GiddyGlipper, um..
<savvas> Seb: now this one: wget http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/alpha-6/hardy-alternate-i386.iso
<GiddyGlipper> it still says beta coming soon
<Seb> heh, exponential size increase eh ? :>
<savvas> Seb: just checking with small and big files, this one is 669mb :)
<savvas> Seb: out of curiosity, can you tell me the port netstat told you that IM is using?
<Seb> savvas: i've already gotten more than 6M with this one
<Seb> savvas: this makes no fucking sense at all :(
<Seb> savvas: 5050
<x1101> how odd
<Stev> GiddyGlipper: not released yet :P
<GiddyGlipper> Stev, :)
<savvas> Seb: keep it going
<GiddyGlipper> i'm hungry for beta
<savvas> Seb: until 30mb, then stop it
<Seb> savvas: maybe theu're using a web proxy, and their cached version of the kernel package is fucked
<Seb> savvas: i'll try to switch my sources.list to using ftp
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> GiddyGlipper, eat some alpha
<savvas> Seb: good idea :)
<jussi01> !ohmy | Seb
<ubotu> Seb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ionstorm> is there problems with dist upgrading to hardy
<Seb> ubotu: sorry about the language
<savvas> Seb: wget ftp://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic_2.6.24-12.22_i386.deb
<ionstorm> from gutsy
<ionstorm> its better to do a fresh install right?
<flipstar> not necessesary
<ionstorm> im running hardy now and my startup scripts are fuqd, im using bum to manage my startup apps
<ionstorm> doesnt that work anymore?
<ionstorm> or sysv-rc-conf?
<Seb> savvas: yeah, that'll be a more meaningful test, let me try that
<flipstar> ionstorm: sysv-rc-conf doesnt work ?
<Seb> savvas: same exact problem
<ionstorm> it works fine, but I had installed preload and de-activated it with sysv-rc-conf and then re-activated
<ionstorm> didnt come back
<Seb> savvas: can i try rsync sources
<savvas> Seb: be my guest :) limit his bandwidth too
<savvas> --bwlimit=50 will limit it to 50 kilobytes per second
<Seb> savvas: i've only ever used http and ftp, is is it just perl -i -pe 's/deb .*:/deb rsync:/' ?
<savvas> Seb: hold a sec, let's try with a single package first
<Seb> savvas: k, then i'm trying wget through ftp, with bw limiting
<IcemanV9> totem-gstreamer is missing x-zip decoder plugin?? i am trying to watch ncaa tourney online on hardy (all up to date 1 hr ago)
<savvas> rsync -P --progress --bwlimit=50 archive.ubuntu.com::ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic_2.6.24-12.22_i386.deb ./
<Seb> savvas: no dice with wget/ftp/bwlimiting
<ionstorm> I had to update-rc,d preload defaults
<savvas> Seb: the bw limit for wget is --limit-rate=50 :)
<ionstorm> because sysv-rc-conf didnt reenable preload
<ionstorm> also
<ionstorm> i cant get bootchart to work
<Seb> savvas: yeah, that i know ;)
<ionstorm> it never makes an image
<Seb> savvas: but it didn't get any further than the rest
<ionstorm> anyone have this issue?
<savvas> Seb: ok, try this: rsync -P --bwlimit=50 --progress archive.ubuntu.com::ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic_2.6.24-12.22_i386.deb ./
<flipstar> ionstorm: the sysv-rc-conf is only for next boot..
<ionstorm> flipstar, oh, how do you make the settings perm,
<Seb> savvas: doing this now, but i'm afraid it won't work. It tried to resume and didn't go nowhere, so I removed my local (truncated) copy and started over
<Seb> savvas: same thing
<Seb> time to scp from a remote shell account i think
<flipstar> ionstorm: when you set it in sysv-rc-conf it will load this on boot, not on actually running system
<savvas> Seb: how are you connected to him? vnc ?
<Seb> savvas: ssh
<flipstar> Seb i would try to download local and transfer from local to the remote
<Seb> yep, my plan
<Seb> after that i will be running out of ideas :)
<flipstar> good luck then :)
<ionstorm> anyone have an issue with bootchart in hardy?
<Seb> savvas,flipstar: heh, his ISP can't do nothing against scp :>
<Seb> it's going string right now
<Seb> strong*
<asdrubal> what is the time frame on fixing linux kernel?
 * Seb may have spoken too soon
<Seb> stalled at 79%
<asdrubal> Why didn't ubuntu try to get Linus to include the alsa updates? at least that way the kernel developers would fix all the problems
<savvas> heh
<Seb> and i don't know of any resuming cpabilities for scp :\
<Seb> or are there any ?>
<Seb> asdrubal: i doubt ubuntu could strong-arm linus into doing anything about the kernel, man
<GiddyGlipper> i'm hungry for beta
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> GiddyGlipper, eat some alpha
<GiddyGlipper> [Hardy]TuTUXG, mm
<GiddyGlipper> [Hardy]TuTUXG, k now i need beta :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<Galga> beta will include kernel i686 or 686 ? instead of 386 ?
<savvas> Galga: here you go http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the generic kernel is for 686
<savvas> you'll be the tester for beta :)
<Galga> savvas: nice
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> and there is also amd64
<Galga> savvas: thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> GiddyGlipper, go yell at #ubuntu-dev
<savvas> Galga: by tester, i mean it's not official ;)
<Galga> savvas: its ok i can understand.
<Gnine> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ader11> Is it possible to remove drm in wma
<asdrubal> Why did ubuntu get rid of the cx88-alsa module?
<asdrubal> now I don't get sound with my tv card
<savvas> Seb: check if the hard disks/filesystem you're transferring to is full: df -h
<savvas> but wait,  it went through with the 600gb
<savvas> *mb
<savvas> ignore that :P
<strabes> what time is beta scheduled to be out?
<savvas> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta ;)
<savvas> strabes: in 7 days
<Galga> savvas: i m x-window user :). your link opens another link, which one should i downlaod :)
<asdrubal> Does ubuntu plan on keeping cx88-alsa out of the kernel forever?
<Gnine> digital rights management questions should be directed to ##windows
<strabes> savvas: on the hardyheronreleaseschedule it says it's today
<savvas> Galga: i386 or amd64 ?
<asdrubal> because they removed the bug from launchpad
<Galga> i386
<asdrubal> so now nobody even knows the module is gone
<savvas> strabes: yeah, well i mean be patient, and /topic
<strabes> savvas: ooh ok. "coming soon"
<Galga> i386, desktop
<savvas> Galga: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/1428 - next to the tile there is an image with a cd and an arrow
<GiddyGlipper> what could it mean!!
<Galga> savvas: nice :) thats more like it.
<GiddyGlipper> a cd and an arrow! (mysterious glances)
<Gnine> Galga: do .torrent files when/if possible
<Galga> wow cool dl speed, almost 400kb
<savvas> oh for the love of god, http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/info/1428
<savvas> :P
<IcemanV9> is there x-gzip decoder plugin for totem?? i got an error message that it is missing. yes, i am using totem-gstreamer.
<GiddyGlipper> IcemanV9, totem sucks, use vlc
<savvas> GiddyGlipper: vlc sucks, smplayer
<Gnine> false
<IcemanV9> GiddyGlipper: no kidding. i am trying to stay "default" as much as i can.
<Gnine> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<savvas> let people use what they like, you might not like it, opinions matter
<Gnine> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<GiddyGlipper> IcemanV9, have you tried vlc? it's better
<GiddyGlipper> savvas, indeed but perhaps he hadn't tried it yet
<savvas> i step back then :)
<GiddyGlipper> there is no !best but there is !better
<GiddyGlipper> savvas, then step forward
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> lol
<IcemanV9> i installed hardy past week; i am trying to see if everything works without giving up and install something else, such as, vlc, mplayer, etc ...
<GiddyGlipper> savvas, and back
<GiddyGlipper> savvas, then step forward
<GiddyGlipper> and we're dancing!
<GiddyGlipper> :D
<GiddyGlipper> IcemanV9, it's not giving up, it's upgrading
<savvas> I'd still love hardy if they included deluge-torrent instead of transmission for bittorrent
<omar> Guys I have a problem with the desktop, I can't see the background, nor the right-click menu, nor the icons. Please help.
<IcemanV9> GiddyGlipper: ha. in your OWN words. ;-)
<GiddyGlipper> IcemanV9, :)
<savvas> and that the firewall ufw had bandwidth / traffic shaping :(
<omar> Guys I have a problem with the desktop, I can't see the background, nor the right-click menu, nor the icons. Please help.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> omar, can u open a terminal?
<Gnine> transmission allows to control how many leechers and how much bandwidth you share per leech
<savvas> omar: try press alt-f2 and run: gnome-terminal
<IcemanV9> hmm. xine would be the next step before install 3rd pty media player
<omar> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Yes
<savvas> omar: then: killall nautilus
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> omar, on terminal, run nautilus
<omar> I can run the teminal
<omar> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Done
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> omar, got the desktop?
<omar> [Hardy]TuTUXG: Nope, I got the file browser
<omar> [Hardy]TuTUXG: On the file browser, there's the Desktop folder, but it seems empty.
<Gnine> is compiz running
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> omar, sorry, by desktop, i mean wallpaper
<omar> Gnine: Yes Compiz is running.
<Gnine> on terminal, do 'metacity --replace'
<omar> [Hardy]TuTUXG: No, nothing seemed to have happened
<asdrubal> Why did ubuntu get rid of the bug report for cx88-alsa?
<asdrubal> there is no cx88-alsa module anymore
<asdrubal> what happened?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> omar, try what gnine said
<Gnine> omar: is that a fresh install
<omar> Gnine: Yes, I just upgraded it a couple oif hours ago.
<Gnine> no output on metacity?
<omar> Gnine: I just replaced it with Metacity, but it didn't solve the problem.
<Gnine> are you using ATI?
<omar> ATI graphic card you mean?
<Gnine> yes
<omar> Gnine: Nope, I have Intel.
<Gnine> do you get window borders on your terminal?
<omar> Gnine: Everything was just fine a couple of minutes ago.
<omar> Gnine: Yes
<omar> Gnine: I can see everything except for the Background, Icons, and the right-click menu.
<Gnine> check system>preferences>appereance
<is_it_done_yet> is it done yet
<niekie> No.
<is_it_done_yet> why not
<IcemanV9> wicked!!! totem-xine works!! totem-gstreamer NEVER works since hoary (at least for me)!
<niekie> is_it_done_yet: don't ask me.
<is_it_done_yet> niekie, OK
<is_it_done_yet> i need it
<is_it_done_yet> my body is in pain without it
<_ajw_> it seems like "evolution-addressbook-export" isn't working with hardy yet -- when I try " evolution-addressbook-export -l" it throws up a list of my addressbooks and the warning "** (evolution-addressbook-export:xxxx): WARNING **: FIXME: wait for completion unimplemented" where the xxxx are some numbers (different every time {job no.?})
<Gnine> by the way, omar, since compiz does not seem to be the problem then, in terminal, do 'compiz --replace' or just restart X to get compiz back
<_ajw_> Any ideas?
<omar_> Gnine: Thanks a lot, the problem is now fixed, all I had to do was "sudo killall nautilus", I got my desktop back. :)
<Gnine> thank savvas for that
<omar_> Well, thank you all! :D
<BadRobot> hi there
<BadRobot> does anyone knows when Hardy Beta will be on the servers for download?
<UnNaturalHigh> BadRobot, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<Gnine> no matter. you still a tester.
<omar_> Guys, apparently, it seems like Alpha 6 is due today, is it out yet or what?
<omar_> Gnine: Yeah, sure. But by the release of the Beta version, dozens of problems will be tackled, ya know..
<IcemanV9> will most stuff from hardy be backported to dapper since both are LTS??
<Galga> Gnine: i can seed when download is finished or should i look for the torrent now ?
<omar_> Okay, I'm not sure if Alpha 6 is released yet or not. But one thing 100000000% sure about is that I LOVE UBUNTU (and Linux in general)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XD
<IcemanV9> where can i enable the closed-captioning in totem-xine?? i'm watching live ncaa tourney game online.
<Gnine> you need a .torrent file for that, Galga
<BadRobot> what is ncaa tourney?IcemanV9
<Dazgard> hi
<IcemanV9> BadRobot: college men's basketball tournament (March Madness). it's a BIG event in USA.
<richard__> beta fever!! :D
<Dazgard> i've an error with my install "cannot open display: "
<Dazgard> how can i get around this ?
<Dazgard> abyone knows ?
<BadRobot> ok
<IcemanV9> Dazgard: what were you installing??
<Dazgard> nothing
<BadRobot> i am waiting for the beta to arrive
<Dazgard> i hapen some time
<Dazgard> i just loose my display
<BadRobot> anyone waiting for Hardy Beta?
<Dazgard> every working soft are ok, but i can't launch no apps nomore
<IcemanV9> BadRobot: ha. i am waiting for the release. ;-)
<Dazgard> guys, i've to restart X to but able to lauch apps, so brb :(
<Dazgard> im back
<Dazgard> :)
<IcemanV9> problem solved??
<Galga> hmm
<Dazgard> nope
<Galga> is there default firewall running on alpha 6 ? if so how can i check for status
<Dazgard> example :
<Dazgard>  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin X11 error: Can't open display: :0.0
<Dazgard> echo $DISPLAY -> :0.0
<flipstar> !info uwf hardy | Galga
<ubotu> galga: Package uwf does not exist in hardy
<flipstar> !info ufw hardy | Galga
<ubotu> galga: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a netfilter firewall. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16 (hardy), package size 21 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Dazgard> perhaps this has something to do with my netbeans installation
<sebbar> BETA FEEEEVEEERRR :D
<Dazgard> brb killing X .....
<Galga> ok thanks
<Dazgard> :(
<Dazgard> i'll try not to lauch netbeans and see what happen
<Belisarivs> Hi all.
<Dazgard> hi
<Belisarivs> Could someone help me with wifi card intel 3945 in Hardy?
<Belisarivs> I just upgraded. All seems to be OK. However my wifi doesn't work.
<flipstar> was it working before ?
<Belisarivs> It is detected by lspci properly. But it doesn't turn on. No blue light.
<Belisarivs> Yes,  It was.
<flipstar> you did a dist upgrade or just updated some packages ?
<Belisarivs> dist upgrade via "update-manager -d"
<Dazgard> no display loose, seems to be related to java/netbeans !!
<jester7> Belisarivs: i have to ask. "no blue light"  are you sure the switch isn't turned off? i've seen people actually bump that switch and troubleshoot their wireless for days :p
<Belisarivs> <jester7>No, I tried to turn it on.
<Belisarivs> I'm not such moron. But that happens. :)
<Belisarivs> I did follow this manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDriver) to switch to iwl3945 drivers
<BunnyRevolution> so did kubuntu release a beta today?
<TheImp> until now: no.
<kristjan_> any kde4 experts here?
<sami88> Can I update my libc6?
<kristjan_> sami88: sure
<sami88> is it safe to do so yet?
<TheImp> sami88: if you ask this question: no ;)
<sami88> lol
<kristjan_> sami88: yeah it's safe
<sami88> I've been leaving that unchecked in the update manager for the past week, since everyone had an issue (and it was documented in the forums)
<kristjan_> ok I'm going to ask this again: is there a way to limit fps in kde4 then vsync is off? (if nobody knows, then I guess I give up on this channel)
<sami88> sorry, I don't use kde that much :(
<kristjan_> sami88: lol, you don't have to apologize
<kristjan_> it's the harsh reality of kde user, no distro likes it more than gnome :-(
<flipstar> kde4 > #kubuntu-kde4 :)
<sami88> I tried Kubuntu with kde4... it was frustrating.
<kristjan_> flipstar: nice I thought alpha6 questions come here
 * kristjan_ moves away in hope to get the answer
 * kumarphilly off to get ritas
<Belisarivs> I'm back. Something froze my screen. Could use Magic key, though.
<Belisarivs> Any ideas what to do with that intel 3945?
<Belisarivs> I spotted, that wireless network is among those available in Network manager. Also ifconfig -a displays wlan0 properly with its correct mac address.
<Galga> xserver included with 8.04 is as good as metro-x and accelerated-x or, those commercial products perform better ? thanks
<GhotiPhud> hi all
<Skiessi> are they going to release the beta today? ¬_¬ it's kinda late already...
<flipstar> remember utc ..
<fuzzy76> it's nearly 19:00 utc, so it's late any way you see it :)
<Skiessi> 6:49 PM
<Four23619> It is almost 4 AM here, I need sleep. Am waiting for the Beta.
<ilyaromanenko> hi all! can anyone help me? i need to find one man with certain nickname, how can i do that?
 * fuzzy76 is at UTC + 1
<ilyaromanenko> maybe private message or such sing?
<Four23619> GMT +9 here.
<fuzzy76> ilyaromanenko: /whois nickname
<ilyaromanenko> thanks a lot
<ilyaromanenko> :)
<flipstar> ilyaromanenko: if he isnt there anymore type /msg seenserv seen <nick>
<fuzzy76> It only works if he's logged on though
<ilyaromanenko> if there is no output that means he is offline?
<fuzzy76> or that the output wound up in your status/server window
<ilyaromanenko> ahaha :) thanks :)
<ilyaromanenko> :No such nick/channel
<ilyaromanenko> i found it
<ilyaromanenko> output ;)
<flipstar> means offline, yep
<flipstar> or typo :)
<GhotiPhud> how would I check out the latest version of xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<GhotiPhud> I'd like to build it from git
<rebelThor_> hey, does sound work in 2.6.24-12-generic ?
<Galga> yup
<rebelThor_> well, it doesn't for me, worked in 2.6.24-11 though
<omar> How can I find out which version of Compiz I'm using?
<Galga> rebelThor_: #alsa :)
<rebelThor_> i'm on pulseaudio, audacious seems to be playing, but there is no sound output
<flipstar> compiz --version
<rebelThor_> Galga: #alsa for pulseaudio ?
<omar> Thanks
<flipstar> rebelThor_: in audacious you can also try alsa or oss
<GhotiPhud> sound is working for me in 2.6.24-12-generic
<rebelThor_> flipstar, i did, same result, no sound coming out of the speakers, but also no error
<flipstar> try mplayr for more output ..
<rebelThor_> why would i try to find some alternate output method and not try to see what's causing pulse audio not to function?
<rebelThor_> riiight. so. it just *started working*
<rebelThor_> changed in audacious to OSS, let it play for about half a minute, then it started spitting sound.
<rebelThor_> like.. wtf?!
<rebelThor_> out of nowhere?
<ilyaromanenko> oh maybe someone helps me with one problem: when i've installed xserver to fix problems with graphical effects it seems to be all ok but new problem starts: when i'm watching films through totem powersave turns off my monitor after 5 or 10 minutes :((
<flipstar> ilyaromanenko: did you disabled the screensaver/power management ?
<ilyaromanenko> i've disabled all screensaver and power management
<flipstar> this happens only with totem ?
<ilyaromanenko> hmm :) i haven't test it with others
<rebelThor_> ilyaromanenko, try mplayer, it is supposed to have a "disable screensaver" switch somewhere
<KalEl> hi...i've got hardy heron accidentally installed. but now that i have it is there any way i can somehow help the community in the release process?
<KalEl> nothing will make me happier than contributing whatever little i can to the ubuntu community.
<KalEl> thanks
<rebelThor_> KalEl,  use it like you would normally would, see what doesn't work properly, and report it i guess
<ilyaromanenko> thanks - i will try :)
<KalEl> ok
<budmang> Can anyone help/point me in the right direction for dual monitor?
<budmang> Intel GMA.
<rebelThor_> KalEl: also, if you have a laptop, there is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam which would be happy to accept your report about different stuff in your laptop (start with another laptop as an example)
<Johan-_> so "Soon" isn't yet :)
<Johan-_> any ideas on when the beta will come?
<KalEl> ok thanks... but i have a desktop only at this moment. i'll check that site still though.
<KalEl> and btw, just for information as of now i've seen no problem at all with my setup :)
<len_> The ubuntu wiki page shows 8.04 beta as being ready and and gives download links to it, but the links aren't valid yet.  I guess the documentation is a few hours ahead of the beta itself.
<flipstar> len_: this is always like this..dont worry
<rebelThor_> maybe it depends on the time-zone :D
<rebelThor_> just as a parenthesis, having an Alpha4 updated with dist-upgrade is no different from a fresh install of Beta, right?
<flipstar> right
<flipstar> except for your settings
<len_> Not so much worried as eager.  :) I was running that alpha on a machine up until a week or so again when one of the updates rendered my machine unbootable.  I decided, at that point, to wait until beta to reinstall it.
<flipstar> probably the libc thing..
<flipstar> we only had one of this afair
<richard__> BETA FEVER :D
<fromport> Dont Panic! :-)
<len_> I was having major video problems up until shortly after alpha6, then most of the problems went away and it was starting to look solid; then a day or two after that, I got hosed? :)   I figured there'd be some big issues involved in switching to xorg 7.3, but it looks like those were fixed recently.
<aetaric> beta is out today?
<bardyr> it should be
<len_> Today was the target day on the roadmap anyway.
<richard__> yep
<richard__> im waiting eagerly
<Dazgard> hi there
<Dazgard> just to let you know
<aoupi> anyone comments on updating with update-manager?
<Dazgard> i installed the jdk provided by ubuntu, and everything gone ok ;)
<aoupi> has any*
<Dazgard> so here's the equation hardy + jdk1.6.0_10 + netbeans 6.0.1 = PROBLEMS !!!
<len_> I'm pretty sure the ubuntu beta will be pretty solid.  I'm crossing my fingers on kubuntu though.  I have much worse problems with the kubuntu alphas than the ubuntu ones for some reason.
<Galga> Dazgard: jdk is java development kit ?
<Dazgard> yes Galga
<flipstar> update-manager will disable all third party resources ..
<flipstar> if you had any
<Galga> flipstar: how about re-enabling :)
<Dazgard> time for me to leave
<Dazgard> bye everyone
<flipstar> most sources arent for hardy yet i guess
<Galga> k
<aoupi> is the beta still on schedule for today?
<flipstar> most non-ubuntu sources of course
<flipstar> aoupi: sure..
<aoupi> great :)
<len_> Was anything updated recently to break nx?  Up through alpha 6 I was running the version on nomachines site for gutsy without any problems.
<Galga> flipstar: you mean beta is not available on ubuntu servers ? but on non-ubuntu. nice :)
<flipstar> w00t? no
<Galga> aaah ok, language barrier
<flipstar> i was talking about reposetorys for hardy
<slipttees> install hardy alfa6 in my other computer selected kemap "br" and clicked in  Next"restart Xsever
<Galga> k
<slipttees> clicked in "next" the Xserver Restart
<slipttees> keymap*
<len_> I hope they changed the default wallpaper in the beta.  That heron wallpaper in heron is god-awful ugly. :)
<flipstar> slipttees: using a live cd ?
<len_> in alpha, I mean
<slipttees> flipstar: yes
<flipstar> len_: wont change anyting anymore in any alpha
<richard__> I love the default wallpaper
<richard__> I just wish the theme would lighten up a bit
<richard__> the window manager theme that is
<flipstar> slipttees: if this happend only once i would try again..
<slipttees> try again and don't work
<flipstar> slipttees: did you checked the cd for errors? if yes you might try the alternate installer ..
<slipttees> flipstar: ckeck m5sum it's ok
<len_> So that ugly heron wallpaper is planned for final?  Default wallpaper makes no real difference of course, but I gives a bad inital aesthetic reaction.  That was my  reaction, anyway.   Glad to hear someone loves it.  It is probably one of those things you either love or hate.
<flipstar> len_: maybe it will changed in beta but artwork deadline is still over ..
<fromport> many more choices available:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Hardy/Alternate
<slipttees> i kown
<slipttees> :-)
<spideylinux> I like the crazy heron wallpaper, but I changed it right away
<fuzzy76> Are there anyone here that can actually say anything about the progress of the beta images?
<fromport> when they are ready, they are ready
<gregory> fromport: can i continue using a6 with updates or do i need to reinstall from the iso?
<fromport> updating will be just fine (is my personal believe)
<flipstar> ubotu believes that too :)
<flipstar> !final
<ubotu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<slipttees> flipstar: iso it's ok
<mirak> hi
<slipttees> ckecked now!
<mirak> this command fails
<mirak> mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb9 -f
<mirak> mkfs.xfs: cannot open /dev/sdb9: Périphérique ou ressource occupé
<noelferreira> hi. i just upgrade to hardy and i have this error when running gnome-setings-daemon : The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
<noelferreira>   (Details: serial 89 error_code 1 request_code 151 minor_code 6)
<flipstar> slipttees: i have no idea whats wrong then..you might try the alternate installer instead
<aoupi> mirak: make sure it isn't mounted or anything (run "mount" to see mounted disks)
<flipstar> mirak: try with sudo
<mirak> flipstar: I do it as root ...
<mirak> aoupi: nothing is mounted
<slipttees> flipstar: ok, i want test alternative cd install
<slipttees> thx
<flipstar> np
<MethodOne> what cd has the wubi installer, the live or alternate one?
<fromport> mirak: ls -l /dev/sda9
<mirak> fromport: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 25 2008-03-20 21:01 /dev/sdb9
<flipstar> MethodOne: the live probably since the alternate dont have an X
<fromport> mirak: are you using a live cd ? alternate ?
<mirak> fromport: no it's a new hard drive
<fromport> did you recently add sda9 ? did you reboot after partioning it ?
<noelferreira>   (Details: serial 89 error_code 1 request_code 151 minor_code 6)
<noelferreira>   (Details: serial 89 error_code 1 request_code 151 minor_code 6)
<noelferreira> hi. i just upgrade to hardy and i have this error when running gnome-setings-daemon : The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
 * fromport feels a use pastebin warning popping up :-)
<noelferreira>   (Details: serial 89 error_code 1 request_code 151 minor_code 6)
<noelferreira> hi. i just upgrade to hardy and i have this error when running gnome-setings-daemon : The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
<zcat[1]> Are the alphas supposed to get better over time, because I don't recally alpha1 being particularly buggy and alpha6 is really terrible (imho) .. I'm a bit worried since there's only a month to release
<Johan-_> zcat[1]: in the alpha new things are introduced aswell
<zcat[1]> ahh cool...
<zcat[1]> I'll wait for the beta then :)
<zcat[1]> I'm staying with gutsy for my regular desktop.. hardy's way to buggy for me yet :(
<Johan-_> zcat[1]: it should come tonight :)
<Johan-_> zcat[1]: I've only hade one serious problem so far
<zcat[1]> Oh! Cool... how old is a6? I only installed it last night and didn't want to do another 360M of updates ..
<gregory> zcat[1]: starting from beta there are only bugfixes (exceptions possible)
<zcat[1]> Johan-_: stuff like screenlets seem very flakey .. third time it booted up, only one screen came on.. and not the one with the login prompt... those are awful bugs!
<zcat[1]> I'm hoping hardy ends up much better that gutsy .. I had a few issues with that when it came out... the sound mixer was terrible. The printer dialog was a regression from the nice friendly one in Feisty ... (I ended up finding and installing the older one!)
<Johan-_> it should become better
<Johan-_> but it's still a alpha so...
<zcat[1]> If it's not, I may consider debian this time :-)
<Johan-_> you cant except it to work right now
<Johan-_> 8.04 is going to me LTS so it will be stable
<zcat[1]> gutys is pretty sweet now... if hardy works as well I'll be very happy
<zcat[1]> just wondering if the developers can clean it up enough in a month!
<budmang> I have a toshiba laptop ith intel gma graphics I need my extended desktop to work, any direction? if I change anything in the screens/graphics, a reboot goes to failed X.
<K4k-laptop> I found a fix to the network bug I was having
<EdwardXp3> can someone teach me how to install a kernel?
<K4k-laptop> I'm not sure yet what caused it though
<K4k-laptop> EdwardXp3, why do you need a custom kernel?
<EdwardXp3> so i can stay uptodate with the latest trends, get my feel :)
<K4k-laptop> haha
<K4k-laptop> ok, well there are plenty of tutorials online
<EdwardXp3> i wanna be like you tried 14???  thats' years old, i've been on 22
<zcat[1]> EdwardXp3: sudo apt-get install linux-image-whatever
<fromport> edwardxp3: google is your friend ;-)
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: ubuntu updates the kernel for you
<Johan-_> if needed
<EdwardXp3> i was on google i want to learn how to do it manual
<zcat[1]> EdwardXp3: ummmm... gentoo is your friend :)
<EdwardXp3> i tried looking online for the site, i lost it and now im confused on what to follow
<zcat[1]> EdwardXp3: I'd start with sudo aptitude install build-essential and a kernel source package .. have it build the binary as a package and things won't break as bad the next time you upgrade the system
<EdwardXp3> linux-2.6.24.3  <-- isn't this 44 MB kernel the new thing though?
<zcat[1]> you won't generally see any changes in the kernel that directly affect userspace anyhow
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: why would you want to compile yourself?
<slipttees> see ya
<EdwardXp3> i have to be universal
<EdwardXp3> i have to be able to jump on anycomputer and do it myselfd
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: back in the days you could get more speed if you compiled it yourself, now you will only have troble
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: the vanilla kernel will run better then anything you compile for yourself
<EdwardXp3> really?
<Johan-_> unless you're really good and have a really old computer
<EdwardXp3> lol
<Johan-_> the vanilla has everything, more or less
<zcat[1]> EdwardXp3: well; first you need build tools. Then you untar kernel source. Then as root you type ./configure ; make ; make install and wait. Then you reboot and nothing seems the slightest bit different...
<EdwardXp3> man times have changed
<chdst> As zcat[1] said, Gentoo's more what you're looking for if you're looking to "Do it yourself"
<Johan-_> zcat[1]: as I can remember you need to configure i a bit more than so :)
<EdwardXp3> its' just i like having control over my hardware
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: then go for gentoo
<zcat[1]> EdwardXp3: slackware hasn't. even gentoo is userfriendly. ubuntu is designed for ppl who don't want to deal with this stuff; we don't even include gcc by default!
<EdwardXp3> trying to find speakers' whats' best, and audio drivers' things like that
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: I actually thing you had to compile your own kernel there a couple of years ago
<cwillu> stay awake for another 8 hours, or go to bed and wake up in 2 hours
<cwillu> decisions decisions
<zcat[1]> EdwardXp3: in ubuntu 99% of the time you plug something in and it works. the other 1% it's probably not supported well in any distro.
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: but sure I can see why you want to learn
<cwillu> bah, not #ubuntu-offtopic, sorry
<EdwardXp3> i've always been new to linux and i never really had time to figure out how; and now im on here
<Johan-_> cwillu: stay up, the beta should be here :D
<cwillu> really?
<cwillu> that settles it :p
<EdwardXp3> bam! things are crazy easy but i still lack the terminology
<Johan-_> cwillu: or not
<zcat[1]> EdwardXp3: you won't learn anything through compiling a kernel
<cwillu> is it scheduled for today?
<Johan-_> cwillu: they've update the site atleast
<cwillu> zcat[1], that's an interesting view
<EdwardXp3> i'll just default install what i have... how can i upgrade the kernel?
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: but if you actually wants to learn linux from scratch try gentoo
<EdwardXp3> alright
<zcat[1]> EdwardXp3: ctrl-alt-F1, log in, start digging through /etc/ and see if you can do things like reconfigure your network, install and configure a webserver. You'll leran more that way
<Johan-_> cwillu: scheduled for 20 march
<Johan-_> cwillu: there's a link to the download but it's dead
<EdwardXp3> and start x to come back here?
<EdwardXp3> i wonder if that would work
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: but if you do try to change stuff don't expect it to work
<zcat[1]> gentoo doesn't really teach you much more... if you want to learn, try slackware or lfs
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: expect the entire computer to burst into flames :D
<Johan-_> zcat[1]: gentoo rocks!
<EdwardXp3> i just bought this computer
<Johan-_> zcat[1]: all you got was your tarball
<zcat[1]> EdwardXp3: install slackware, if you can even find your way back here after that I'll be impressed
<EdwardXp3> lol 500gb sata, 5600+ amd 64
<Johan-_> zcat[1]: you had to compile everything from scratch
<EdwardXp3> 2gb ram
<EdwardXp3> hehe
<EdwardXp3> okay
<EdwardXp3> arggg i want to learn hwo to install a kernel though first
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: if you have a new computer vanilla is the best choice, I would say
<chdst> If you want a free (beer/speech) OS that's easy to use where you don't have to worry about much of anything, while still giving you the best chance of hardware compatibility, Ubuntu is the place to be, in my opinion.
<EdwardXp3> i heard great things about slackware, and gentoo actually
<chdst> EdwardXp3: apt-get install linux-image-2.6... :P
<zcat[1]> Johan-_: I started with SoftLanding .. 30 floppy disks. I wasn't quite up to building a linux filesystem from within minix
<Johan-_> :)
<Johan-_> zcat[1]: I started in crux, many many years ago
<chdst> EdwardXp3: Slackware is the sparse desert wasteland of Linux distros. Bring your survival gear. You will definitely learn a lot with it, though.
<Johan-_> after that gentoo and now I'm so lazy I come here for help
<EdwardXp3> chdst:  how about doing some sort of autoconfig on the currently installed linux? like add/remove different devices
<chdst> Most of that is broken out into kernel modules
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: start by checking /etc out
<EdwardXp3> whoa, okay
<EdwardXp3> okay
<chdst> heh
<zcat[1]> I come here to tell the developers how broken hardy still is .. you'd think after braving slackware for my first 4 years I'd be able to fix things myself :)
<InadeArg> hi guys, maybe its a stupid question but... Is the beta going to be release today?
<Johan-_> InadeArg: its scheduled for today
<zcat[1]> InadeArg: I heard tomorrow. Guess it depends what timezone you're in
<cwillu> zcat[1], define broken
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: http://beginlinux.com/index.php/desktop_training/ubuntu/ubfile_m/ub_compile
<Johan-_> this seemed to be a good tutorial
<InadeArg> Johan-_: Thanks
<Jordan_U> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<zcat[1]> cwillu: booted up. One screen worked, the one with the login window was black. it came on when I did alt-F1 so not unplugged....
<Johan-_> zcat[1]: it's still a alpha. It's supposed to be broken
<cwillu> zcat[1], what video card?
<zcat[1]> cwillu: and screenlets don't start consistently.. although they don't in gutsy either.. I had to hack a script for that
<Johan-_> ah, I keep on forgeting the ! commands
<zcat[1]> cwillu: Ummmm... a nvonfree one with binary drivers..
<cwillu> zcat[1], parse error, sorry?
<chdst> zcat[1]: My experience with screenlets has always been one of hacking and fiddling, Ubuntu or no ubuntu.
<zcat[1]> I like my compiz... must have binary drivers !!
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: but you should read _alot_ of info about what does what before compiling
<cwillu> (haven't played with screenlets at all yet, seemed pretty raw, and I'm opposed to the concept to begin with :p)
<chdst> I could just be unlucky though.
<Johan-_> EdwardXp3: you need to know exactly what you need for your system to work
<cwillu> zcat[1], but, what video card?
<cwillu> ati nonfree is a different ballgame from nvidia
<EdwardXp3> i remember being in there menuconfig sounds soo familiar
<chdst> cwillu: Not in hardy (for me, at least)!
<EdwardXp3> thats' what i wanted to know
<zcat[1]> nvidia 8500gt
<cwillu> chdst, ?
<EdwardXp3> usr/src/ :)
<cwillu> zcat[1], fresh install?  nothing further for configuration yet?
<Johan-_> could be fun... to compile again
<cwillu> (i.e., no manual driver install?)
<Lynoure> Johan-_: nothing stopping you, if you really want to
<Johan-_> se how much smaller you can get it
<chdst> cwillu: Setting up the ati nonfree drivers was as easy for me as the nonfree nvidia drivers in hardy...very much the same ballgame in my experience. :)
<Johan-_> Lynoure: no i know :)
<zcat[1]> I'll grab the beta today and start submitting bugfixes .. lots of config cwillu and no updates, if I updated I'd probably see some of this stuff fixed already :)
<cwillu> chdst, different manufacturers, different ideas of what constitutes driver support, and it working for you is much like hardy working for somebody a couple weeks ago:  doesn't mean other people don't have big problems :)
<cwillu> zcat[1], I mean, first boot of a fresh install gave you a black logon screen?
<zcat[1]> Probably do a presentation at the end of the week 'what's coming in hardy' for our lug ... I like the new features, I just hope you guys deal with the new bugs before release  ...
<chdst> cwillu: Some background...I've been running compiz since dapper on ATI hardware. I definitely know what you mean. It's so much better than it was, though.
<zcat[1]> cwillu: third boot.. it was fine the first two.. random bug?
<cwillu> chdst, yes, but the trick is to forget how bad it used to be so that you can accurately see how bad it is now :p
<xnox> Is OOo 2.4 gonna make it into hardy final?
<chdst> cwillu: Too many scars to do that ^^
<cwillu> zcat[1], the xorg.log file is probably still around if you haven't rebooted a bunch of times since then
<zcat[1]> compiz was crap when it first came out.. now I can play games and video with compiz running and everything works how it's supposed to
<cwillu> pastebin'ing it would be useful
<b47619> is the beta released yet?
<albinou> hy
<cwillu> not yet
<chdst> cwillu: That's not entirely true...I also have an SLI'd nvidia setup at home that _just keeps working_.
<Jaymac> i read an announcement on planet yesterday but it wouldn't seem so
<xnox> Well wiki does already list it :P
<zcat[1]> cwillu: probably not .. I'll reinstall with the beta when I get it and if it happens again I'll file a bug
<cwillu> chdst, what's not entirely true?
<chdst> It servers as an excellent reminder
<b47619> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta  it has a list but they download links go to 404s
<Jaymac> yeah i saw that too, but the releases.ubuntu.com is still a hardy free zone
<chdst> cwillu: What I said about not being able to still see how bad it is now...the nvidia experience reminds me every time I leave work. Sorry to be so disjointed.
<cwillu> heh
<b47619> maybe it is on a mirror...
<chdst> Long day :)
<cwillu> was hoping I wasn't missing stuff and making an ass of myself ;p
<zcat[1]> I love nvidia .. never had a problem with any of them
<Jaymac> b47619, I doubt it - look at the topic
<zcat[1]> they handle compiz better than anything else
<chdst> It's very likely my fault, I'm also straying pretty far into the offtopic area :)
<Lynoure> to me, one non-free driver is about as sad as another.
<cwillu> I'm a recent convert; I still have a few dozen pci radeons that I'm in love with though
<zcat[1]> find me a good video card that has free drivers. perhaps I need to try some of the later intel cards? I dunno..
<cwillu> Lynoure, that's why I still use the radeon's :p
<ogre> hey is update-manager -d to upgrade right?
<cwillu> -c -d
<zcat[1]> ati are free now?
<Lynoure> cwillu: same here... I'll sure rejoice if nvidia ever turn their boat, but unlikely to happen
 * chdst quietly prays for AIGLX support in RadeonHD for his chipset...
<cwillu> no, but radeon (open driver) works fine for older cards
<Lynoure> zcat[1]: no, but they have commitment to specs
<zcat[1]> next best thing... cool
<cwillu> zcat[1], I do multiseat machines, and the radeons are one of the few cards that I've found both cheap and reliable when you put 4 in the same machine
<Jaymac> what version of the nvidia drivers are in hardy? getting bored of black screen bug
<cwillu> 169.12 if that means anything
<cwillu> !info nvidia-glx-new
<cwillu> !info nvidia-glx
<cwillu> ubotu, ?
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.11-12.31)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 169.12+2.6.24.11-12.31 (hardy), package size 5125 kB, installed size 15228 kB
<ubotu> nvidia-glx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.11-12.31)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.11-12.31 (hardy), package size 3761 kB, installed size 11992 kB
<chdst> teh lagz!
<cwillu> indeed
<zcat[1]> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<zcat[1]> no lag for me
<cwillu> moo
<chdst> No lag on that one, had a 12 second pause on the nvidia package info
<Jaymac> cwillu, thanks
<zcat[1]> yeah ... bot asleep?
<Gnine> compiz is b0rked on my machine
<Gnine> metacity was the saving grace
<Johan-_> what timezone do the ubuntu devs use?
<PsySine> do you think the beta will be out today?
 * cwillu is tempted to say next week at the earliest
<Lynoure> PsySine: which today?
<Gnine> !pony | PsySine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pony - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<EdwardXp3> im in the Y/N/M ?  when trying to configure the system,
<cwillu> seriously, anybody who knows is busy working on it, probably not spending time here :p
<EdwardXp3> whats' the m for?
<zcat[1]> !timezone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xnox> I just hope it will have OO.o RC5 or RC6
<Jaymac> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 151 kB, installed size 572 kB
<ant30> beta isn't out now ?
<PsySine> Lynoure: march 20 :)
<zcat[1]> !info openoffice.org
<ubotu> openoffice.org (source: openoffice.org): OpenOffice.org Office suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.4.0~rc2-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Gnine> !tz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ant30> guau, ubotu have a apt inteface ?
<chdst> I've been hyping the whole office on 3/20 for the beta, there's a chance I'll get lynched tomorrow if it doesn't appear. :D
<Lynoure> PsySine: I'd say unlikely, it being almost gone, less than one hour left. :)
<ant30> !info gazpacho
<ubotu> gazpacho (source: gazpacho): GTK+ User Interface Designer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.1-1 (hardy), package size 506 kB, installed size 2040 kB
<jeroen-> after upgrading from gutsy to hardy (via internet) I can't start mysql anymore - it gives only a [fail] - how to have a verbose output?
<ant30> :)
<Gnine> run it from terminal, jeroen-
<chdst> Erm...there's formally 3 hours left, iff'n I can do math right (there is some question).
<PsySine> Lynoure: depends on your timezone ^^
<chdst> UTC, that is
<zcat[1]> so beta is only hours away? or days?
<jester7> left until what?  beta release?
<jester7> oh
<xnox> I do wanna try beta, cause I didn't manage it with alphas but i think I'll be alright =D
<Lynoure> PsySine: Yes, that's why the answer. :) No idea where you are.
<cwillu> if they said today, it'll probably be today (judging from the slow down in updates, I'd agree)
<chdst> zcat[1]: I'd say hours based on experience...Ubuntu's ability to make deadlines is astonishing, in my opinion.
<chdst> Canonical's, I suppose
<jeroen-> Gnine: I do
<zcat[1]> yeah .. dapper was only two months overdue :)
<jeroen-> I do a sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<xnox> chdst: same difference canonical or ubuntu
<jester7> i was told that the beta is just a snapshot of the repos, so if you were to install alpha 6 and install all of the updates....that's the beta
<cwillu> chdst, it's amazing what you can accomplish when you have a willingness to slip features (I mean that in a good way)
<cwillu> jester7, yep
<chdst> xnox: True, but Canonical is the proper name
<cwillu> although alpha weirdness may not be completely expunged
<cwillu> zcat[1], dapper was scheduled for that at the beginning of the cycle though
<chdst> jester7: Both debian and ubuntu's named released are always exactly that...a snapshot of the state of the repository at a specific point in time.
<chdst> Exception are made, of course, for security fixes and the like.
<xnox> chdst: I guess but it's like Mark said. We had all Canonical's employees in one room for a couple of hours only once. That's google tech talk he gave. So really it's the whole ubuntu community that maters
<cwillu> chdst, that's a bit over simplified, as they do distinguish between named repositories
<jester7> cwillu: so what "weirdness" could be left behind?
<cwillu> jester7, well, extreme example, libc6 won't fix itself unless you do it by hand :p
<xnox> cwillu: lol =D
<Johan-_> cwillu: but if you have a working install and then update you should endup with the beta :)
<cwillu> depending on what updates you installed, and which bugs they had;  I'm uptodate on packages, but I've got a wxpython build error for about a week now
<cwillu> Johan-_, that's the idea
<jester7> really?  because on my test box i put alpha 6 on, updated before the lib6 issue, then waited intuil it was resolved before updating again.  i didn't have any problems
<cwillu> the 'partial upgrade' thingy you see occasionally is basically fixing up known weirdness
<cwillu> jester7, exactly, you didn't update to a version with an issue
<jester7> so that's my point, if you were to install alpha 6, then install ALL updates, it should be exactly like the beta, right?
<chdst> cwillu: I did simplify it a little bit, I didn't mean to leave such ambiguity in my use of the word releases...I really did mean a formal release, with regard to all of the freezes the are required to make any one of them work.
<xnox> I did gksudo gnome-system-monitor and find out that I'm running quite a bit of K stuff on my ubuntu. But I'm not running any k applications as far as I know. How come?
<chdst> But, again, my communication skills are sub-par right now, as I wind down from a work day. :)
<cwillu> jester7, that's the ideal, and it'll probably be nearly indistinguishable
<jester7> ok
<cwillu> xnox, those a kernel processes
<cwillu> a=are
<cwillu> kswapd, ksnapd, ksuspend-usbd, etc?
<xnox> cwillu: ok, I got scared how did that thing got there.
<xnox> cwillu: aha
<cwillu> aka, don't go killing them :p
<cwillu> although I don't think you can anyway
<xnox> cwillu: I decided to ask here first
<chdst> xnox: Good call. :)
<xnox> shall I try?
<zcat[1]> I bet you can.. doing anything after that might be a problem
<xnox> damnit
<jester7> what's the worst that can happen :P
<cwillu> jester7, well, killing kswapd would stop most any writes to the drive
 * Gnine had to kill kacpi_notify for 48% cpu load
<chdst> xnox: A plain kill (pid) will likely not do anything. Sending an actualy KILL signal though...that's probably where the scary starts. :)
<tsukasa> isnt the beta supposed to be released today? o.0
<cwillu> this calls for a test
<xnox> sound like fun =D
<chdst> Though I must admit I'm ashamed that I've never actually tried to do this
<xnox> tsukasa: so what? =D
 * Gnine resorted to do acpi=off on grub 
<cwillu> kill -KILL 2 (kthread) didn't do anything
<zcat[1]> should I kill kswapd and see what happens?
<cwillu> I just tried
<cwillu> didn't affect it
<chdst> zcat[1]: I say go for it! :)
 * chdst was too slow :(
<zcat[1]> nothing
<cwillu> zcat[1], same process id, etc
<zcat[1]> dissappointed!
<cwillu> I told ya :p
<zcat[1]>   183 ?        S<     0:00 [kswapd0]
<zcat[1]> zcat@mandela:~$ sudo kill -9 183
<cwillu> might be a safety built into the kill command though
<zcat[1]>   183 ?        S<     0:00 [kswapd0]
<chdst> I'll just have to resort to a "while true kill some gettys"...
<zcat[1]> tragic!
<cwillu> lol
<DanaG> kswapd is a kernel process.
<DanaG> Killing it would be bad.
 * cwillu looks at the scroll back
<DanaG> Why are you trying to kill it?
<xnox> DanaG: it seems that you can't kill it at all
 * cwillu thought he heard an echo
<chdst> DanaG: We know that...we were just trying to see 1.) If we could kill it and 2.) How bad it would be.
<Amaranth> you cannot kill kernel threads
<xnox> Danag: we are getting rid of all "K"
<DanaG> aah, curiosity.
<zcat[1]> DanaG: my gusty is too stable anyhow.. I need to rough it up a bit
<Gnine> not having swap is not that bad.. if you have enuff physical memory
<cwillu> DanaG, somebody thought kde had gotten itself entangled in his gnome install
<cwillu> Gnine, kswap isn't just swap though
<xnox> that was me =D
<cwillu> Gnine, it's paging anything out to disk that was backed in memory
<cwillu> any mmaps, writes that are buffered or cached, etc
<zcat[1]> while true; do kill -9 $RANDOM ; done
<DanaG> Don't you love naming collisions?
<chdst> zcat[1]: Nice.
<Gnine> good, i dont mess with obscure stuff like that .. unless necessary ..
<zcat[1]> just like running 'doze
<Amaranth> if it has [] around it you cannot kill it, try as hard as you wish
<Amaranth> that is not a real process, it is a kernel thread
<cwillu> ahem, oomkiller, ahem
<ryanakca> jeroen-: try /var/log/mysql.log
<zcat[1]>     1 ?        Ss     0:01 /sbin/init   --- no []'s! Sweet!
<jeroen-> ryanakca: nothing in there
<cwillu> Gnine, honestly, in most situations, running without swap is just silly
<chdst> Alt+SysRq+i :)
<chdst> (Don't do that)
<ryanakca> jeroen-: /var/log/mysql.err
<cwillu> any user mode task could cause the system to start killing random processes (although I think they've improved the oomhandlers logic a bit recently)
<xnox> cwillu: I don't have swap, cause i have no disk space =D Gigs of photos
<chdst> Actually...here's a fair question. Does Ubuntu catch those SysRq events?
<cwillu> xnox, when you measure disk space in hundreds of gigs, why care about half a gig?
<jeroen-> ryanakca: empty
<chdst> I have never needed to use them in Ubuntu to find out.
<zcat[1]> I have 2G ram here, and I don't think I've ever seen any of it get swapped
<xnox> cwillu: not really hundreds I have only 310
<poamj> Hi there. Does anybody know how i can configure the fonts for kde applications on ubuntu (I am using gnome). I've downloaded qt3-config and qt4-config and configured the font size and style in both, however i can't see the results on applications like Kile and Ktorrent.
<zcat[1]> Swap:      4803392          0    4803392
<Gnine> i didnt say anything about not having swap being a good choice..
<zcat[1]> see! 0!
<ryanakca> jeroen-: I don't know, sorry, but ask in here :)
<cwillu> it gives you a clue that something is going wrong before it causes a problem, and lets you optimize for situations where you can use the physical memory for more important things (although swap-prefetch was a wonderful thing that sadly will never see the light again)
<cwillu> xnox, if you're to the point where you need one more gig on 300gb, then you're not buying yourself any real time
 * xnox dreams about installing Ubuntu on ZFS
<cwillu> Gnine, I know, just a pet peeze
<cwillu> ve
<jeroen-> ryanakca: I did
<xnox> cwillu: I guess I'm trying to sort it out........
<cwillu> zcat[1], what's uptime?
<zcat[1]> not much, Just booted back from hardy
<cwillu> rest my case
<cwillu> or rather, dismiss yours :p
<richard__> BETA FEVER :D
<cwillu> ff3b4 is certainly helping with my vm usage though, amazing improvement
<cwillu> it's been 260mb resident and 385 vm for days now
<cwillu> where I used to routinely sit at 750mb resident
<zcat[1]> even when it's been up a few days I don't think I touch swap though
<juank_prada> hello guys?.... when is beta being released?
<Gnine> FF is very responsive on metacity
<cwillu> juank_prada, sometime in 2008
<juank_prada> o_O
<KalEl> is it better than compiz on metacity?
<cwillu> Gnine, I'm honestly tickled
<juank_prada> i was expecting a more specific date
<cwillu> juank_prada, probably today
<cwillu> juank_prada, confidence or specificness, pick one :p
<juank_prada> lol
<juank_prada> maybe a mixture of both?
<KalEl> how'bout with 95% confidence it is today?
<cwillu> juank_prada, 'probably' is a mixture :p
<KalEl> bewarned that's my confidence level though
 * xnox counting down 2.5 hours
<juank_prada> yeah.. that answer was enough for me
<_ajw_> has anyone else experienced nautilus crashing recently -- it is very unstable for me at the moment
<st33med> Hello. I wondering if I could Upgrade to Hardy Heron (when it is released) via CLI.
<Gnine> compiz kills my window borders and terminal goes white. oldschool bug if you ask me...
<juank_prada> another question.. is it being released with network manager 0.6.5 or 0.7?
<cwillu> _ajw_, have you restarted nautilus?  I don't think the updates will do that
<xnox> st33med yes you can see LTS upgrade wiki page
<cwillu> !info network-manager
<ubotu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 151 kB, installed size 572 kB
<chdst> xnox: Pardon the lag on this, but Look at BtrFS. It's like ZFS, but without evil licensing and much more likely to show up in Ubuntu as a result.
<Gnine> thats on i386 too.. 64bit version didnt give me that (fresh install)
<_ajw_> it has crashed maybe 10 times today... and has been restarted every time
<juank_prada> oh good thank you :)
<_ajw_> is there something more i should do a
<DanaG> poamj: if you want to configure kde stuff, you can use kcontrol (a package)
<cwillu> _ajw_, what type of folders do you have open?
<st33med> xnox, can you point me to it?
<_ajw_> only /home/username
<cwillu> _ajw_, only problems I've had is running it against sftp hosts where I already have an ssh session open, and control-session enabled
<xnox> st33med: one sec
<b47619> has anyone else had an issue where they can only start ubuntu 8.04 in a failsafe gnome session?
<_ajw_> cwillu: i haven't been doing anything fancy -- just trying to go one level down in my folders
<jeroen-> etc/init.d/mysql start: debug said:
<jeroen-> connect to server at '\''localhost'\'' failed
<jeroen-> error: '\''Can'\''t connect to local MySQL server through socket '\''/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
 * cwillu points to b47619 as an example of weirdness that may not just go away with an upgrade (not sure who I was talking to before about that)
<cwillu> _ajw_, try running it in a terminal, see if anything interesting shows up there
<cwillu> (killall nautilus; nautilus)
<poamj> DanaG, thanks for the hint. I'll download it right now
<b47619> the issue has been present since an earlier alpha...
<b47619> how do I report a bug?
<_ajw_> cwillu: will do
<cwillu> b47619, try a new user, probably just config corrupted;  what kind of errors do you get in the normal gnoem session?
<b47619> I get no errors the xserver just seems to restart
<cwillu> dumps you back at the logon window
<cwillu> ?
<b47619> yes
<cwillu> I _think_ this is the log file, can you pastebin ~/.xsession-errors
<_ajw_> cwillu: nothing shows up and the problem is repeatable...is there a way I can get more detailed info to help me fix the problem?
<hydrogen> .xsession-errors is probably gigantic
<hydrogen> you might want to trim it
<martalli> I upgraded from kubuntu 7.10 to 8.04...now I have the 2.24 kernel, but when I boot into it, I get tons of errors...something like ata errors, and it never boots, even to a cli.  However, I can strangely still boot into the 2.22 kernel, even with the gui
<martalli> Is this happening to everyone else?
<cwillu> hydrogen, b47619 could just delete it, log in, and paste that
<b47619> can i just send the log file?
<cwillu> !pastebin | b47619
<ubotu> b47619: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<b47619> i am using a failsafe session right now
<martalli> I used the "update-namager -d" command
<_ajw_> cwillu: I can acess the files/folders fine from the command-line
<poamj> DanaG, it worked! thanks!
<martalli> Is there a way to email a pastebin file or upload through ftp?  That might work for b47619
<_ajw_> cwillu: after stalling for a while it pops up a dialog box with `"foldername - File Browser" is not responding'
<KalEl> martalli, which kernel version are you running? 2.6.24-12 is the latest i believe
<b47619> what is the command to view a log again?
<cwillu> _ajw_, what do you have mounted?
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> Hello Guys..so Hardy isnt a beta yet ? or am i wrong?
<cwillu> I have a hunch that it's looking at a mount that went away without the kernel knowing about it
<KalEl> YgorAbreu_ESP_BR, it is scheduled sometime around today/tomorrow
<cwillu> b47619, move ~/.xsession-errors to a different name, log into the normal session, let it crash, log back in failsafe, and copy ~/.xsession-errors (will have been recreated) to a pastebin
<martalli> My unae -s output is: Linux jose-charley 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux, but checking my grub menu, the other kernels are 2.6.24-12-386 and 2.6.24-12-generic
<_ajw_> cwillu: output of mount --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60343/
<martalli> KalEl: I should say that was my uname output
<YgorAbreu_ESP_BR> kalEl: hmm thanks superman! xD
<b47619> suwhere is it located?
<cwillu> _ajw_, can you unmount /media/MEDIA and /media/XP, restart nautilus (kill it, etc), and see if it still happens?
<cwillu> just playing elimination right now
<mphill> was the beta released today?
<KalEl> martalli, hmm... mine still shows 2.6.24-12-generic in uname -a, probably the 2.6.24-14 is not stable yet
<b47619> where is ~/.xsession-errors located?
<xnox> mphill: not yet
<cwillu> somebody want to set the motd to "beta not out yet, stop asking"? :p
<cwillu> b47619, ~ means your home folder
<_ajw_> cwillu: one of my disks (/media/XP) should be mounted with ntfs but mount reports it as mounted withfuseblk
<cwillu> _ajw_, that's normal
<b47619> oh thanks
<cwillu> _ajw_, I just want to eliminate it as a source of confusion, mostly
<b47619> oh yeah tilde=home folder I forgot
<jeroen->  /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<cwillu> _ajw_, have you relogged in the last couple weeks?
<martalli> No, the one I am running right now is left over from 7.10 (kernel 2.6.22, not 2.6.24)
<jeroen-> anyone?
<KalEl> mphill, it's not out yet, i believe the topic will be changed once the beta is out
<cwillu> jeroen-, sounds like it's not running
<_ajw_> cwillu: what does relogged mean?
<cwillu> logged out, and back in
<_ajw_> ah yes
<cwillu> _ajw_, might be an interaction with a dbus update or something along those lines
<_ajw_> cwillu: this is a laptop
<b47619> when i try to open the log I get permission denied
<b47619> and su won't work
 * cwillu hasn't shut his laptop (other than suspend) in a few weeks :p
<cwillu> b47619, what does ls -l .xsession-errors say?
<b47619> sudo works but give me command noit dound
<_ajw_> cwillu: ;-)
<cwillu> b47619, what command are you running with su or sudo?  (and don't use su)
<jeroen-> cwillu: thats the problem, it can't start - that is a output of a /usr/bin/mysqladmin --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/debian.cnf ping
<b47619> ~/.xsession-errors
<_ajw_> cwillu: problem is still occuring... terminal reports "** (nautilus:14320): WARNING **: Unable to add monitor: Not supported"
<cwillu> b47619, it's a text file, not a command
<b47619> oh
<b47619> ok
<cwillu> _ajw_, that should be fine, does the same on mine
<b47619> perhaps that why...
<cwillu> jeroen-, what does /etc/init.d/mysq<tab> give you?
<cwillu> bah
<cwillu> jeroen-, what does /etc/init.d/mysq<tab> restart give you?
<lascado> alguém pode me ajduar?
<amar-ze> when can we expect beta ?
<cwillu> this year
<cwillu> maybe today if you're lucky
<KalEl> definitely
<b47619> now hopw cn I open it...
<_ajw_> cwillu: ...anyway I have to go now -- if it keeps reoccuring i'll be back here
<_ajw_> cwillu: thanks for your time
<b47619> I am not that good with linux yet
<cwillu> b47619, in a terminal, tell me what ls -l .xsession-* says
<Jaymac> b47619, if you are not good with linux yet then you should probably be in #ubuntu
<jeroen-> cwillu: mysql          mysql-ndb      mysql-ndb-mgm
<cwillu> mysql
<jeroen-> yes
<b47619> -rw-r--r-- 1 username username 2624 2008-03-20 07:12 .xsession-errors
<cwillu> (wasn't dead sure what the command was)
<b47619> username replace swith username
<jeroen->  /etc/init.d/mysql restart gives [fail]
<cwillu> b47619, mv .xsession-errors xsession-errors-old
<b47619> -rw-r--r-- 1 username username 2624 2008-03-20 07:12 .xsession-errors is what it gives me
<john__> What is a good app to try and recover files from a disk that was just formated? Some how all my disks got relabeled and now i lost my storage disk which now is my boot disk somehow
<b47619> done
<cwillu> b47619, don't worry about masking the username, if you're hackable, you were hackable regardless of your username (unless it's also your password, which would just be silly)
<b47619> it took me to the prompt thing
<cwillu> jeroen-, sec
<cwillu> b47619, okay, now log out, log back in under the normal session, and then log back in again under the failsafe after it crashes
<ubuntu2> how to install firefox-3.0b4.tar.bz2 ?
<b47619> brb
<cwillu> ubuntu2, you're running hardy?  don't.
<cwillu> ubuntu2, afaik, the normal updates are running b4 already (even though they're not labelled as such)
<Jaymac> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b4+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 61 kB, installed size 116 kB
<cwillu> ah, it's even labelled now :)
<Jaymac> :)
<Gnine> i dont think ubotu is hardy savvy
<Gnine> yet
<b47619> ok now what?
<cwillu> jeroen-, memory is failing me, I can't remember where the relevant debug info goes (/var/log/mysql.{log/err} is blank on mine)
<cwillu> b47619, copy the text of that file to pastebin
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<b47619> how dop i open the file?
<b47619> how exactly do I open the file?
<cwillu> b47619, gedit ~/.xsession-errors from a terminal will work
<cwillu> b47619, you can also do it by opening your home folder, hitting ctrl+h to show hidden files, and double clicking it
<cwillu> (b47619, idle curiosity, how did you find yourself running hardy while it was still in alpha)
<jeroen-> I wait I think in messages, cause my.cnf gives: Error logging goes to syslog. This is a Debian improvement :)
<cwillu> yay
<cwillu> because logging everything into one giant file is an improvement
<b47619> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60344/
<cwillu> /var/log/syslog I guess\
<cwillu> looking
<jeroen-> no messages?
<b47619> no messages here just follo wthe link: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60344/
<cwillu> jeroen-, no, I meant b47619;  pastebin your syslog if you want though
<b47619> ok
<cwillu> b47619, in the terminal, what happens if you run 'compiz'?
<martalli> pastebinit is a client for posting to pastebin from cli (sudo apt-get install pastebinit)
<martalli> just thought I would pass it along as I was curious
<jeroen-> cwillu: audit(1206028979.284:3): operation="inode_create" request_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" name="/data2/.mysqldata/k-uptown.lower-test" pid=5826 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" namespace="default"
<b47619> it started before compiz
<cwillu> martalli, yep, and I look forward to the day when I can just assume it's installed :p
<jeroen-> denied_mask?
<b47619> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<jeroen->  /data2/.mysqldata is my datadir
<b47619> the screen momentarilt goes black
<cwillu> jeroen-, when did it break?
<cwillu> b47619, ls /etc/gnome/config show anything?
<jeroen-> cwillu: it is in syslog
<cwillu> jeroen-, when did it last work?
<b47619> ls: cannot access /etc/gnome/config: No such file or direc
<cwillu> b47619, how did you end up running hardy?
<b47619> i wanted to.
<b47619> oh how
 * tsukasa_ wants beta
<cwillu> b47619, you seem to have a fairly broken install
<martalli> cwillu: When traipsing into alpha territory, it is always nice to have some cli tools around =)
<martalli> and a hardline
<b47619> i installed it on an almost 6gb partition
<b47619> i have reinstalled it many times
<b47619> it did the same with wubi
<cwillu> b47619, I'm thinking it'd be best for you to do it again :p
<b47619> and earlier alphas.
<cwillu> b47619, any idea how /etc/gnome/config could have disappeared?
<b47619> the live cd will not even load
<b47619> maybe i typed it wrond let me find it manually
<jeroen-> cwillu: I think this is the main error:  /usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't find file: './mysql/host.frm' (errno: 13)
<cwillu> b47619, what about the memcheck tool on the live cd?
<martalli> if the livecd won't load, maybe something is wrong with your cd (or drive)
<b47619> i tried the cd verify and that was fine
<cwillu> jeroen-, could you answer my question though?  it actually matters :p
<cwillu> b47619, what about the memtest?
<cwillu> b47619, there's also a known bug about livecd boots failing on some ide controllers, not sure if they have it fixed yet
<b47619> i hav eno /etc/gnome/config
<cwillu> jeroen-, I think you might be running afoul of apparmor (root folders are locked out)
<cwillu> b47619, yes, but you should :)
<KalEl> well, after the first few days of craze for compize wore off now i actually like metacity, among other things it also allows blender to run in windowed mode
<b47619> i wonder why not...
<cwillu> me too :)
<EdwardXp3> cannot open root device "<null>"     --- kernel panic not syncing VFS unable to mount root fs on unknown  <--- i get these kernel errors i did make make install on the extracted contents of thekernel :0
<cwillu> :/
<jeroen-> cwillu: apparmor?
<martalli> I am happy waiting for kde4...I have found compiz is more gee-whiz than useful (probably the same can be said for more of the kde4 stuff, too.)
<b47619> i do wonder why i don't have /etc/gnome/config
<b47619> I am using the graphical install
<cwillu> jeroen-, kernel security module to prevent applications from doing things that they generally shouldn't, and might only do to take advantage of security vulnerabilities
<b47619> in /ts/gnome all there is the defaults file
<cwillu> jeroen-, root folders wouldn't be allowed by default, so if it worked previous to hardy, I'd blame it on that (updated profiles being more strict)
<cwillu> jeroen-, can you pastebin the syslog file?
<jeroen-> cwillu: yes
<jeroen-> cwillu: where's the pastebin link
<cwillu> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<b47619> are there known bugs with a compaq presario sr1620nx?
<b47619> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<b47619> i didn't know that worked...
<bicchi> Is there a beta CD for hardy.
<b47619> is there a !time command?
<b47619> no beta yet...
<b47619> whcih I need...
<amar-ze> !beta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beta - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> b47619, honestly, I don't think you're at the point where we can get good bug info out of your system
<b47619> !alpha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alpha - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> !motd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> """f you are here to ask questions such as: "What repositories do I use?" "Is Hardy going to break for me" or do not know how to deal with dependencies in apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY"""
<b47619> 1bug
<b47619> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jeroen-> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60346/
<jeroen-> do we have SElinux now!?
<b47619> sounds like no sql database?
<cwillu> we've had apparmor for a while now
<aetari1> SElinux is an annoyance
<cwillu> SElinux has been implicated in the stopping of several bug exploits in the last few months
<cwillu> security is an annoyance, but it's one I'm happy to deal with
<cwillu> jeroen-, I'm not dead sure if this will work, but I _think_ you can try running sudo /etc/init.d/apparmor stop, and then restarting mysql
<cwillu> jeroen-, it'd be best if /data2 could be moved to something under /var, /media/, etc
<jeroen-> cwillu: yes that works
<cwillu>  /opt, even
<cwillu> jeroen-, okay
<cwillu> DON'T LEAVE IT LIKE THAT ;p
<jeroen-> cwillu: should that be the problem
<jeroen-> no no
<jeroen-> :-)
<cwillu> you can drop a config file into /etc/apparmor.d/ (not /etc/apparmor/) to set up exceptions (usr.sbin.cupsd exists, for instance), but personally I'd just suggest moving the db
<cwillu> creating new files and folders under / is a bad habit to get into)
<jeroen-> cwillu: ok, I can move the database to /var/lib/mysql
<jeroen-> but why shouldnt it expect a database in another location
<cwillu> repeat after me: putting things in the standard locations is a good thing!
<jeroen-> yes
<jeroen-> but
<cwillu> jeroen-, it's red flag to the kernel when it sees stuff being written to folders from apps it doesn't expect to see such things from
<cwillu> jeroen-, if you needed to have it there (and you don't), you could look up apparmor, and figure out how to do it
<jeroen-> cwillu: I normally do /home on a separate partition
<cwillu> that's another matter though
<jeroen-> to be able to reinstall linux from scratch
<cwillu> jeroen-, what does that have to do with putting things in the root folder?
<jeroen-> its from the old days :-)
<cwillu> you can make /var/lib/mysql a mount
<cwillu> even a rebind mount
<jeroen-> cwillu: /data2 is also another partition, it was just to make sure the database was not overwritten
<jeroen-> cwillu: thats an option
<cwillu> it's a better option
<jeroen-> yes I know
<jeroen-> this setup is from years ago
<jeroen-> one moment
<cwillu> even /media/data2, with a rebind to mysql would work (or a symlink)
<jeroen-> a soft link you advice or a hard link
<cwillu> personally, I'd mount it to /media/disk2, and then symlink /var/lib/mysql/<db> to whereever you want in on disk2
<cwillu> principle of least surprise
<jeroen-> ok
<jeroen-> cwillu: with a symlink won't work
<jeroen-> I try with a copy
<b47619> what are the possible causes of not having an /etc/gnome/config folder?
 * xnox is my mobile JmIrc rules
<cwillu> b47619, running an alpha version?
<b47619> yes
<b47619> oh that's why
<cwillu> :p
<b47619> is there a general chat channel here?
<cwillu> b47619, honestly, I'd say wait until it goes final, and reinstall (or at least beta (later today), and still reinstall)
<b47619> !generalchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about generalchat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cwillu> #ubuntu is the general tech support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is the general chat
<jeroen-> cwillu: yes that works
<jeroen-> so even a symlink will not work
<jeroen-> grrrr
<cwillu> does it fail the same way?
<jeroen-> the symlink?
<cwillu> yees
<cwillu> yes
<jeroen-> cwillu: kernel: [ 5779.692616] audit(1206051973.891:41): operation="inode_permission" request_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" name="/media/data2/.mysqldata/mysql/host.frm" pid=11064 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" namespace="default"
<jeroen-> so the answer is ye
<jeroen-> s
<richard__> BETA FEVER! :D
<m1r> :)
<jeroen-> cwillu: oh well, I will keep it here
<xnox> Maybe if we start chanting beta it will happen faster?
<jeroen-> in the past I had also a few wikis over there, but thats now external, so the database is much smaller and /var is also another partition
<jeroen-> anyone how, good thing to remember
<jeroen-> for everyone! :-)
<DanaG> β! β! β! ...
<DanaG> heh.
<jeroen-> ß
<jeroen-> alt r s
<jeroen-> alt gr s
<DanaG> ßβßβßβ
<DanaG> What's up with that?
<DanaG> One is the SCIM thingy of "Latex"
<jeroen-> I dont know
<jeroen-> the first one is the ss
<jeroen-> ringel-s
<jeroen-> is that the name?
<richard__> rigel 5?
<DanaG> ô˛ô
 * jepler upgrades and hopes there are no gotchas today
<spiderfire> hello
 * DanaG randomly lobs a ☄ at somebody.
<spiderfire> ☄ = a rock?
<DanaG> Comet.
<DanaG> Run gucharmap and explore -- it's fun.
<DanaG> ⌥⎇⌫ is ctrl-alt-backspace
<tsukasa_> BETA!!!!
 * tsukasa_ wants
<EdwardXp3> can someone help me install a kernel image?
<EdwardXp3> so far i extracted the folder' i did ln -s "linux
<EdwardXp3> 'on the this one linux-2.6.24.3
<DanaG> One-character word: ℻
<Shadow_mil> Hey, there is a blind user, he is using a older version
<Shadow_mil> but #ubuntu moves to fast for him to follow
<J-_> I just had a weird freakin deal. my Y key kept on repeating, and the key wasn't even pressed
<Shadow_mil> do you mind if he comes here and gets some help installing ubuntu
<andre3> "Coming Soon" means soon today, or soon some day?
<Shadow_mil> he does not know if his braille device is supported or not
<DanaG> bug 194214
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 194214 in xorg-server "Keys get "stuck" down" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/194214
<dholbert> beta is up at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/, for those who hadn't already seen
<dholbert> er, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/   (no comma at end of URL :) )
<richard__> SWEET BETA FEVER!!! :D
<dholbert> Yup :)
<axisys_> i see /usr/lib/firefox-plugins dir
<axisys_> is that where ff 304b keeps plugins?
<Muelli> uh. I think I just bricked my Ubuntu :( I just switched to hardy by a sed -i s/gutsy/hardy/g and now cryptsetup within initramfs doesn't find my /dev/sda3 to unlock it :( Any hints?
<axisys_> Muelli: boot from a live cd and reverse it may be one option
<dholbert> axisys_: I think that's where Ubuntu keeps its firefox plugins, yeah
<Muelli> well axisys_. I can boot another kernel, and it works fine. I don't have an optical drive anyway :P
<dholbert> axisys_: the ones you install via package manager
<axisys_> dholbert: yep.. cool
<axisys_> dholbert: thnx
<Shadow_mil> axisys_, NP
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<EdwardXp3> :(   i don't know what the hell this is....   fakeroot make-kpkg –initrd –append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers
<EdwardXp3> no description
<axisys_> Muelli: cool! then just use updated-manager -d if you want to uprade to hardy
<EdwardXp3> no how too, no samples
<ulisse> is it happening also to you to not have any audio device configured in hardy? I tried with two cards that were working nice in gutsy...
<axisys_> ulisse: the .12 kernel had that problem
<axisys_> ulisse: i had same issue
<axisys_> ulisse: they fixed it
<ulisse> axisys_: is the fix already in the repos?
<Muelli> axisys_: it doens't do anything (e.g. updating anything). In fact, I have hardy packages already. My problem is, that /scripts/local-top/cryptroot fails.
 * ulisse tries another kernel...
<axisys_> Muelli: did you follow the /topic url when upgraded to hardy beta?
<Muelli> axisys_: probably not. I pinned hardy packages for a long time and I just switched them over. Like giving hardy 700 and gutsy 650. Just as I do since 5.04.
<oxigen> ok , i have 32 & 64bit firefox on 64bit ubuntu, but java(s?) just dont wrok :/ what can i do, will be this install fixed before 'real' release of 8.04? :(
<axisys_> oxigen: u will need 64 bit java lib
<oxigen> mm!
<oxigen> msut check if isn't there already
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Welcome to #ubuntu+1 "Home of the Hardy Heron" | If you are here to ask questions such as: "What repositories do I use?" "Is Hardy going to break for me" or do not know how to deal with dependencies in apt, DO NOT RUN HARDY | Help test LTS upgrade: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSUpgradesHowto | Beta Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<AnswerGuy> EdwardXp3: fakeroot is a Debian developer/maintainer utility to perform certain operations as if you were root without actually becoming the root user; make-kpkg is a utility to make a kernel package from pristine kernel sources; initrd is the "initial RAMdisk" used by the kernel as a temporary root filesystem while booting (so that driver modules and the like can be loaded); append-to-version is just telling the make-kpkg to append the string "-cus
<Arand> Does anybody know how to make Brasero NOT ignore hidden files?
<AnswerGuy> (as reported by uname -r).
<AnswerGuy> My question would be: why are you encountering this gobbledy-gook when you don't understand any of it?
<axisys_> oxigen: when you run file libjavaplugin_oji.so it needs to show 64-bit.. but you may already know that
<oxigen> axisys_, no, i must admit that i'm a bit confused about all this java mumblejumble... how do i check if it is 32 or 64 bit libjavaplugin_oji.so?
<m1r> wohoo PICI
<oxigen> some say that is better to use 32 bit ff. some say 64, i dont know now..
<oxigen> and wrappers!?
<sleepy554> Could someone please pastebin their Hardy Sources.list?
<Flannel> sleepy554: You don't need one, you can rebuild in software sources
<oxigen> sleepy554: i'm on http://gd.tuwien.ac.at
<twosouls82> whewhen I try to login I get "Cannot enter home directory. Using /"
<twosouls82> -when
<twosouls82> what does this mean?
<axisys_> twosouls82: grep your username in /etc/passwd
<axisys_> twosouls82: look for the home dir
<oxigen> sleepy554: set it in system > administration > software sources
<axisys_> twosouls82: then check if you have the dir available and owned by you
<axisys_> twosouls82: it should have all been there .. i wonder if you removed it by mistake..ouch!
<twosouls82> axisys_: those things were checked already
<twosouls82> it is still there
<twosouls82> no problems at all
<twosouls82> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/KDE/kdebase/workspace/kdm/backend/client.c?r1=696289&r2=696290
<twosouls82> might be that $HOME is unset?
<sleepy554> its annoying when people read backlogs and somehow think theyre clever by abstractly telling you something about yourself
<Flannel> twosouls82: Could be permissions
<Muelli> my problem seems to be, that /sbin/udevsettle doesn't exist in my new initrds :(
<Flannel> oh, er, nevermind.
<axisys_> oxigen: cd to the dir where your actual java library is
<axisys_> oxigen: and then use the file command against the lib
<Flannel> twosouls82: so, $HOME is funky, or chdir isn' working.  Check the logs, those are more verbose.
<twosouls82> Flennel, my VC's are black.. still thinking of a way to get to read them (the logs)
<axisys_> oxigen: you will have better time using 32bit ff.. try ff 3.04beta
<oxigen> axisys_ /usr/bin/java? or /usr/lib/java /usr/lib64/java /usr/share/java? :)
<axisys_> oxigen: /usr/lib/j***
<Arand> How can you set Brasero to include hidden files when burning??
<Flannel> twosouls82: TTYs are black?  Intruiging.  This might just be a visible indication of larger problems then.  Try rebooting into recovery mode.
<Arand> or is Brasero to stubborn for that?
<flipstar> cool, the beta is out
<zenlunatic> flipstar: says who?
<flipstar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/
<jer132> and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta
<flipstar> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/
<Jaymac> beta's now out?
<flipstar> yep
<oxigen> axisys_, hmm, so, should i amke symlink form /usr/lib/jvm/ia32-java-6-sun-1.6.0.04/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so to /usr/lib/j***? namely there isn't one atm..
<Jaymac> cool
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-21
<oxigen> dang, my bronken en: :)
<oxigen> why java need so many symlinks anyway!? :/
<oxigen> oh, yea and there is also blackdown java!
<Flannel> oxigen: Because java is a behemoth
<oxigen> well,  file libjavaplugin_oji.so libjavaplugin_oji.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<Dr_willis_> its amazing how complex java can be.
<oxigen> is 32bit obviously
<oxigen> but where is 64 bit then!?
<oxigen> gee
<Muelli> can anyone explain update-initramfs to me? I have a script called local-top/cryptroot and it contains calls to "udevadm". In all my current initrds, I have calls to "udevsettle". So I run "sudo update-initramfs -u" in order to update my initrds, e.g. updating that cryptroot script to not call udevsettle anymore. But it doesn't work: If I unpack the newly created initrd, calls to udevsettle are the
<Muelli> re
<RAOF> oxigen: 64bit Java browser plugin?  There isn't one.
<RAOF> oxigen: Well, not an official one.
<oxigen> blackdown, huh?
<RAOF> And, I think, icedtea (which should work better)
<ogre> is java fixed?
<RAOF> ogre: Is java broken?
<ogre> RAOF:  i had issues with it
<oxigen> icedtea is some new thing?
<setuid> Anyone seeing this? http://rafb.net/p/t1MnRf27.html
<oxigen> oh, java --version gives me error, that's new here i think!
<oxigen> Error: Could not create the Java Virtual Machine. :/
<flipstar> try java -version
<twosouls82> why doesn't /dev/disk/by-uuid exist when I boot into recovery mode?
<jer132> I was under the impression that Sun Java was going to be broken (for some people) in Hardy final due to issues that sun aren't going to fix until Java 7.
<savvas> hm..
<savvas> beta source on cdimage?
<martalli> wow, a broken java would be a really big deal, especially for an lts release
<flipstar> savvas: also images
<martalli> I doubt that's the case for the final release
<martalli> kubuntu is only on dvd images currently
<setuid> hrmph, this is weird
<oxigen> err, that was my syntax..
<oxigen> i have IcedTea 64-Bit Server VM (build 1.7.0-b24, mixed mode)
<savvas> flipstar: the only thing i see is the source iso, is that it?
<bazhang> kubuntu beta is on cd
<flipstar> savvas: oh, right but they say releasing is in progress
<setuid> apt-file is broken (again), as is libapt-pkg-perl
<setuid> crap
<savvas> ah oki doki
<flipstar> i just looked for the kde version
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/beta/
<savvas> also the countdown in the wiki release info isn't working: https://www-admin.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<flipstar> on http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ are more images
<savvas> sweet :)
<savvas> thanks
<martalli> the kde-4 version has cd images, but the kde-3 has only dvd images
<martalli> Well, why looka gift horse in the mouth?  I have a dvd drive
<martalli> I'll bet there will be cd images before my dvd is downloading =)
<jer132> I'm confused by this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730343
<flipstar> martalli: see https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HardyHeron/Beta/Kubuntu
<jer132> Is the beta out or not?
<martalli> well, you are right...I was looking at: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/hardy/beta/
<martalli> hmmm
<martalli> thx, flipstar
<flipstar> hm wired i didnt get an announce mail yet
<jer132> That's what I was wondering.
<jer132> Are we downloading the wrong version?
<Jaymac> no
<Jaymac> there was nothing there until an hour or two ago; if it's up, it's the beat
<Jaymac> beta*
<jer132> Then why does the forum admin say otherwise: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=730343
<flipstar> maybe there still syncing or so
<Jaymac> he doesn't want people breaking the servers
<Jaymac> like happened with the release of gutsy
<jer132> well it's not a final.  So I wouldn't be that worried
<andre3> I just tried today's daily DVD ISO, and the keyboard doesn't work at the boot screen. So I can't boot neither in live mode nor the installation.
<andre3> Anyone else seen that?
<savage_machine> hi. i just upgrade to hardy and i have this error when running gnome-setings-daemon : The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'.
<flipstar> andre3: yes..with a ms keyboard on some distros..
<andre3> flipstar: This is a Logitech keyboard. Gutsy works fine.
<oxigen> i have ln -s /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so which is also 32bit, but still no luck, what's wrong with it?
<b47619> beta has been released!
<b47619> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE PRE BETA (ALPHA) SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<b47619> The Beta haas been Released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<flipstar> cool down its still not official
<oxigen> axisys_ & RAOF: do you use 64 bit release?
<RAOF> Yup.
<oxigen> RAOF: and you have working ff java plugin?
<b47619> still something!
<RAOF> I don't know.  Websites seem to work, but I don't know if any of them use Java :)
<savvas> b47619: thanks, we know :)
<Jaymac> there's an announcement on the planet: http://planet.ubuntu.com/
<oxigen> RAOF: can you see this chessboard? http://www.chessgames.com/perl/chessgame?gid=1415886
<b47619> i can't
<setuid> Jaymac, I hope you don't mean a beta of Hardy went out
<setuid> it's terribly broken right now, because their version of perl was compiled wrong
<Jaymac> setuid, i'm just watching the fun from the sidelines :)
<Jaymac> the beta is up, but not officially released
<setuid> Oh, it'll get colorful shortly... like the glibc breakage a few days ago
<Jaymac> heh
<Jaymac> i'll upgrade next week I think
<Jaymac> just running it in a vm at the moment
<setuid> try running apt-file
<setuid> The version of perl build here was built threaded... BAD move on 64-bit arch
<setuid> So everything breaks... gzip, compress, scalars, everything
<Jaymac> you've just upgraded recently?
<Jaymac> to the new perl
<jer132> *puts Hardy back in the oven*
<setuid> A few hours ago
<Jaymac> ouch
<setuid> it was a new install
<jer132> has the issue been flagged?
<setuid> No idea
<b47619> Hardy isn't done yet...
<b47619> juet beta1
<oxigen> huh, that perl thing sound scary
<b47619> it is just a programming language
<jer132> there's only one beta.
<Jaymac> b47619, if the perl libraries are broken
<setuid> b47619, Sure, and the same one used to run about 80% of the udev, init scripts and other things on the system
<setuid> perl -MScalar::Util -MData::Dumper -e 'print Dumper(\%INC)'
<setuid> Run that, and tell me the path where Scalar/Util.pm is seen
<setuid> Ok, fixed...
<Jaymac> '/usr/lib/perl/5.8/Scalar/Util.pm
<setuid> The version of Scalar::Util shipped with 64-bit Hardy, was built with a 32-bit threaded perl
<Jaymac> but then again, i'm on gutsy and it's working fine :)
<setuid> And it was in /usr/local/lib/perl5/.../Util.pm
<setuid> I blew it away, and the one in /usr/lib/perl5/ was also failing
<setuid> so I force-installed the latest via CPAN, and now it works
<flipstar> when i tested the 18.03 build it was okay ..
<setuid> perl -MCPAN -e 'force install "Scalar::Util"'
<ethana2> my mom is making me pillow cases
<ethana2> one's going to have Tux embroidered on it
<agroker> after playing with compiz, gtk widgets under gnome dissappeared - how to get them back?
<ethana2> the other, the ubuntu logo
<oxigen> agroker: did you try to disable compiz and enable it again?
<agroker> oxigen, I purged it, it did nto help
<jer132> Is the Ubuntu Logo copyright protected?  :)
<oxigen> oh, purge?!
<agroker> oxigen, yes, purged
<EdwardXp3> what the hell
<EdwardXp3> why would it matter
<EdwardXp3> hehe
 * agroker puzzled
<oxigen> agroker: why? system > preferences > appearance
<oxigen> is better way probably
<ccooke> ... No updates to hardy? since some time yesterday? gosh.
<agroker> oxigen, where exactly under appearance - no option would bring the widgets back
<oxigen> you purged .. :)
<agroker> I'll bring it back in a moment...
<agroker> oxigen, playing with visual effects helped, thanks
<oxigen> np
<oxigen> some 64 bit java guru around? :)
<oxigen> at least my 64 bit blender work!
<oxigen> but not smooth with compiz :(
 * oxigen hopes that will be blender & compiz issue fixed soon
 * oxigen likes both
<agroker> what does compiz really bring? I mean, who needs it for everyday work?
<RAOF> agroker: Faster UI, useful window management.
<benplaut> wait, hold on a sec... the beta is out?!
<benplaut> waste of a disk, i just burned a6 ten minutes ago...
<agroker> benplaut, ;-)
<agroker> RAOF, ok, I'll bring it back and give it another try
<benplaut> well... that makes me much more comfortable using a pre-release
<RAOF> benplaut: Just upgrade your A6 install.  It's (very nearly) exactly the same thing.
<brian__> Hmm I only see the source on the cdimages site must be a while longer yet for the binaries..
<benplaut> RAOF, luckily, i didn't install yet... just burned
<flipstar> benplaut: thats why i use cd+rw's :)
<benplaut> but then you won't be able to go back in twenty years and say "Oh, the 8.04 alpha!  I remember when they screwed up........"
<ethana2> benplaut: i may just remember libc6 when i'm 30
<flipstar> thats why we have the internet :P
<ethana2> yeah, pretty much
<benplaut> -.-
<ethana2> a lesson on the meaning of 'alpha'
<ethana2> ...so 'cause its beta now, that won't happen again, right?
<flipstar> this happens from time to time also to an final
<setuid> Did someone figure out the key repeat bug?
<setuid> Or is that still outstanding?
<setuid> Hrm, gnome-appearance-properties is also broken on 64-bit. Can't change wallpapers or themes.
<ethana2> thank goodness for potrace
<ethana2> ...ok, got the ubuntu icon ready for my mom to embroider, color wise, 6 scans
<leftyfb> fucking comcast
<leftyfb> hardy beta probably had hundreds of people downloading/seeding ... yet i'm only connected to 40 at 30k/s
<ethana2> they'll get theirs, lefty
<ethana2> ..and by the way
<ethana2> !ohmy
<leftyfb> no they won't
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<leftyfb> sorry
<ethana2> they will, we'll make sure of it
<ethana2> www.copowi.com
<flipstar> im speading kde via p2p ..
<ethana2> if they're available in your area, switch
<leftyfb> even if the FCC wins their legal case, the FCC has no legal authority to force comcast to make any changes to their network
<skwashd> hi
<skwashd> where can i get a hardy iso from atm?
<skwashd> alpha6 has gone from cdimage ... and the beta isn't there yet
<cmorgan> kde4 doesn't appear to be performing any of the desktop effects. running nvidia proprietary driver and latest hardy, how can i debug further?
<flipstar> skwashd: just wait a second or use http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<skwashd> flipstar: thanks ... would have been nice to delete the old versions _after_ uploading the new
<flipstar> skwashd: the mirrors are syncing now i guess
<skwashd> this was cdimage.ubuntu.com ... anyway ... i have what i need now ... thanks for the info
<eklof> Oh, beta is out ?
<eklof> Anyone using Landscape btw ?
<flipstar> okay..beta is now official released (still 14 minutes ago) :)
<benplaut> (torrenting...)
<Martinp23> Something strange just happened to me while browsing through g-s-m.  An (porn) image flashed up for a fraction of a second, taking up the whole right side of the screen as far as I could see.
<setuid> Anyone know if there is a fix for the key repeat bug?
<setuid> Turning off key repeat in GNOME doesn't help
<benplaut> Martinp23, contextual advertising
<benplaut> that's what was on your mind
<RAOF> setuid: Yes: downgrade to xserver-xorg-core 2:1.4-3
<setuid> This seems to help also:
<setuid> xset r rate 1000 50
<Martinp23> benplaut: hah
<Martinp23> benplaut: No it's just strange.  I wondered if I'd imagined it, but part of the gnome-panel is still "cut through" by it.
<benplaut> lol
<benplaut> uh... spyware?
<setuid> RAOF, Where can I pick up that older package?
<RAOF> setuid: Um, somewhere.  You may be able to find it on launchpad.
<Martinp23> Mmm maybe - there was a dodgy "explorer.exe" process running, location "c:/[.....]", which seemed *very* strange.
<agroker> Martinp23, you must be enlightened enough to distinguish porno image from erotic one in a fraction of a second :-)
<setuid> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/x11/xserver-xorg-core
<flipstar> Martinp23: this is probably wine
<Martinp23> Although I wonder if that's actually part of wine
<Martinp23> yeah
<Martinp23> agroker: :p
<agroker> Martinp23, I guess Ralph Yarro would be happy to built you in into his CP80 matrix :-))
<Martinp23> agroker: Haha it wasn't that bad. :D
<Martinp23> s/it wasn't/I'm not/
<setuid> RAOF, I can't seem to find it in the repo
<RAOF> setuid: You may wish to ask DanaG; they found the old package.  I'm simply git-bisecting Xorg now.
<setuid> Thatt's what I'm about to do
<Martinp23> Though this image flashing looked like something like xteddy (ie didn't have a window border around it - that I saw)... strange.
 * Martinp23 will wait to see if anyone else experiences it, as a bug report would probably be ridiculed :p
<slavi1> why does tracker get paused by system?
<setuid> RAOF, http://altruistic.lbl.gov/mirrors/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xorg-server/xserver-xorg-core_1.4-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<setuid> Will that work on x86_64?
<agroker> Martinp23, what's g-s-m anyway?
<jscinoz> i hate regressions >_<
<Martinp23> gnome-system-monitor , agroker
<jscinoz> did anyone else notice in the most recent alsa update, the option with the snd-hda-intel driver "use microphone as output" went away?
<jscinoz> i need that option but its gone now :(
<agroker> Martinp23, whatever you are smoking I want the same!
<sleepster> would anyone know how to get ubuntu VNC server to see both monitors
<sleepster> I am connecting to my machine through VNC and it only reads one
<Martinp23> agroker: lol :D
<Martinp23> agroker: It did happen... it's just slightly unbelieveable :(
<Dr_willis__> sleepster,  what vncserver are you using?  vnc is a ratehr complex thing. You mean you are using the gnome-vnc stuff to share the existing desktop?  thats not quite the same as running a vncserver.
<sleepster> oh :) well I am running the vnc server thing provided with ubuntu :)
<agroker> Martinp23, if you can't recreate it resist from submitting a bug report for a while
<sleepster> dr_willis meaning, I went to the remote_desktop configuration and enbalbed it
<agroker> Martinp23, may be an Easter egg, who knows
<Dr_willis__> sleepster,  its possible your vnc client needs to  have some scroll bars/settings to scale. I always go the Other way. :) i have the vnc session of the remote box on the 2nd monitor.
<Martinp23> agroker: Yeah I will.  I've no idea what process caused it so a bug report would offer no value anyway.
<Martinp23> haha how appropriate
<m1r> i have little problem , i downloaded beta1 and i dont have emty cd's at hand , only dvd's , can i install iso on dvd normaly ?
<flipstar> yes
<leftyfb> yes
<m1r> tnx
<Dr_willis__> i have never been able to  burn a cd iso to a dvd disk.
<Dr_willis__> at least not and have them WORK. :)
<Saraphim> Is it possible to upgrade to Hardy without using a cd/dvd?
<leftyfb> it works just fine
 * agroker wonders if that would work with LAser Disk?
<leftyfb> yes
<flipstar> Saraphim: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<leftyfb> Saraphim: gksudo update-manager -d
<leftyfb> remove all non-official repositories first
<flipstar> no need for gksudo
<flipstar> no need for that either
<leftyfb> and preferably uninstall non-standard packages as well
<leftyfb> it certainly helps
<flipstar> update-manager will do this on its own
<leftyfb> lets it go much smoother
<setuid> RAOF, Reading the bugreports on this, it seems a kernel update fixed it, then broke it again for hundreds of people
<Saraphim> Thank you kindly :)
<ViO> hello fellow ubuntu'ers
<Saraphim> Okay, that update -d bit is reaaally smooth
<ViO> the question was.. "hi guys, how do i fix my cpu speedstep in oh-holy-ubuntu 8.04 ?"
<LeerokLacerta> What is update -d?
<Saraphim> sorry, update-manager -d
<LeerokLacerta> Ah.
<Saraphim> Was expecting to sift through my sources.list forever
<leftyfb> man update-manager
<leftyfb> LeerokLacerta: man update-manager
<DanaG> RAOF: any news on the bisecting?  I hadn't heard anything about it.
<LeerokLacerta> Hmm!
<LeerokLacerta> It appears that I do not have update-manager installed.
<ViO> sry to intrude.. just buzz me when some1 has the answer.. or knows where to find it.. it's draining my laptop battery quickly
<leftyfb> of course you do
<LeerokLacerta> No man entry.
<LeerokLacerta> leerok@MagnaLacerta:~$ man update-manager
<LeerokLacerta> No manual entry for update-manager
<leftyfb> what OS are you running?
<LeerokLacerta> Ubuntu.
<LeerokLacerta> Kubuntu 7.04, specifically.
<leftyfb> what version?
<RAOF> DanaG: I'm doing it now.  But git is composed _entirely_ of rough edges, and the X server doesn't exactly build in moments.
<leftyfb> ah
<leftyfb> kubuntu
<leftyfb> there's the issue
<LeerokLacerta> 7.10, actually.
<leftyfb> I don't know the update manager in kubuntu
<LeerokLacerta> I had installed it from a CD at 6.10 and upgraded.
<flipstar> update-manager is also in kde
<LeerokLacerta> I just use apt-get.
<LeerokLacerta> Easiest thing ever.
<ViO> lmao
<flipstar> update-manager gives you a nicer overview :)
<Saraphim> Taste and preference. :-)
<LeerokLacerta> I love not needing to go to a website to manually download, then run a programme to install everything.
<flipstar> says what changed and stuff
<DanaG> How long does it usually take, anyway?  I've never built Xorg myself.
<Saraphim> LeerokLacerta: update-manager does that too
<LeerokLacerta> I don't care what changed and stuff, I just want to install.
<DanaG> Just one build, I mean.
<RAOF> DanaG: A couple of minutes, give or take
<LeerokLacerta> I'm sure update-manager does, but I've used apt-get for years.
<Saraphim> LeerokLacerta: The thing is, you need new repositories and things, apt-get does not handle that for you afaik.
<LeerokLacerta> I was once on Knoppix, before I found Ubuntu.
<LeerokLacerta> Nope, but I can handle that.
<ViO> <-- having HUGE issues with his battery coz of the speedstep..
<LeerokLacerta> Besides, I use apt-proxy so I need to do it manually anyway.
<ViO> buzz me.. i'm impatient..
<flipstar> ViO: sudo /etc/init.d/laptop-mode start .. ?
<hackeron_> is there anyway to record from line-in and use skype or any other voip at the same time? - It seems I have to select my source to be either the microphone or line-in - is there no way to do both?
<Flannel> hackeron_: It's rude to cross post
<ViO> flipstar: might be the magic words..
<hackeron_> Flannel: why, it broadens the audience
<Dr_willis__> hackeron_,  you want to record your skype session?
<flipstar> ViO: probably wont change anything to the cpu
<hackeron_> Dr_willis__: no, I want to record from line-in and I don't want it to interfere with my skype session
<setuid> There's a tool to do that
<ViO> flipstar: oh? got a c2d 2.2ghz
<ViO> could use the cpu-cool-down mode
<ViO> ^^
<ViO> it did something though
<ViO> the usage went down to 15w from almost 19
<DanaG> powertop is cool.
<ViO> got a led screen & other nifty stuff on my santarosa platform here..
<ViO> could use the "save some power" mode =)
<ViO> do i have to go laptop-mode on every restart?
<hackeron> Dr_willis__: sorry got disconnected
<flipstar> you could just enable it in services
<flipstar> ViO: ↑
<ViO> flipstar: i'm just a ubuntu noob..
<ViO> linux in general..
<ViO> yet the alpha is very stable..
<ViO> for me
<flipstar> just search for services or so in menu..i dont run gnome..
<nikrud> any pointers, gotchas anyone has seen in the beta install yet?
<Martinp23> agroker: I suspect it could be in some way related to this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311783 , just by the fact it could easily have been something in a banner popup or whatever.  At least now I'm able to feel for myself that I'm not totally insane :p
<ViO> really starting to like services..
<ViO> i mean the search BAR
<Martinp23> Looks fairly rare whatever it is, and I doubt it's reproducable
<ViO> flipstar: seems like i don't have the su enabled to modify things there.. like non su mode (everything is gray'ed)
<agroker> Martinp23, it seems this bug really discloses your recent browsing history :-)))
<Martinp23> agroker: lies.  :p
<asdrubal> Why did ubuntu get rid of the bug report for cx88-alsa?
<asdrubal> there is no cx88-alsa module anymore
<asdrubal> cx88-alsa.ko was removed from the kernel
<asdrubal> I don't understand why
<Martinp23> agroker: I didn't recognise the image.... so I suppose it probably came form sometihng I ignore, like an ad.  Ahh well
<agroker> Martinp23, you make it worse, realize? ;-))
<Martinp23> :p
<agroker> asdrubal, I think ALSA has been replased with pulse-audio
<RAOF> No matter how many people say that, it's _still_ not the case ):
<asdrubal> uhm.. pulse audio is a layer on top of alsa
<nikrud> yummy, no more alsa ;)
<agroker> RAOF, what ppl and what not the case?
<DanaG> Why is PulseAudio installed by default, if none of the GUI tools are installed?
<asdrubal> I want to know if ubuntu plans on dropping support for a linux kernel module I use every day?
<jimmygoon> the "beta" didn't include many update
<RAOF> DanaG: Because it's still a better ESD than ESD, so you can have system sounds?
<jimmygoon> thats a crazy bug
<DanaG> They should also add the libasound2-plugins and asoundconf set-pulseaudio, then.
<nikrud> jimmygoon: thats actually a good thing, probably means all that's left is polishing with only a few serious bugs
<asdrubal> I don't like the way ubuntu is forking the linux kernel
<asdrubal> it is causing way too many problems
<Saraphim> Say what now?
<jimmygoon> nikrud, absolutely. a few of my major show stopper problems ( that have really been problems since feisty) have been resolved. tomorrow I hope to test a couple of other things and test dist-upgrade on a friend's pc to see how "seemless" it is
<jimmygoon> forking the kernel?
<DanaG> More like 'remixing' than 'forking'
<asdrubal> alsa is completely hosed
<nikrud> jimmygoon: been checking the release page practically every hour today, finally the beta is out. I'm ready to try this one
<jimmygoon> nikrud, I ran alpha 6 and it was fine I just had to use a workaround that I had been using (and a lot of 855gm users were apparently) and actually now that I think about it... I've still got a few hackish bits in my xorg.conf that I had to add manually. I'll have to see what happens if I remove those. but alas, I need a stable system tonight. need to do some drupal prototypign
<nikrud> jimmygoon: same reason I stuck with gutsy. I am so done with running unstable software these days. Let you whippersnappers deal with it :)
<nikrud> download will be done by the time I head home. excellent
<Saraphim> Gutsy never was stable for me on my Mac Mini.
<Saraphim> Graphics driver is funky.
<nikrud> gutsy was fine for me, best since breezy.
<jimmygoon> Saraphim, what card?
<Saraphim> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS
<jimmygoon> feisty was better than gutsy for a few bugs that plagued me but feature wise was worth it
<ViO> ok.. more speedstep info (for my laptop w/drainig battery issues due to my cpu) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60367/
<jimmygoon> Saraphim, thats the brother of my damned card... is it doing better in hardy as of the last couple days
<Saraphim> jimmygoon: I'll let you know in 30. :-)
<Saraphim> Though i don't have high hopes, I tried manually getting the newest driver and it was still funky.
<Saraphim> Console  + framebuffer is stricly verboten.
<Saraphim> And don't even think about changing resolution. *grins*
<nikrud> probably still the same with my ati,but oh well.
<ViO> some1 give me a pointer ;)
<nikrud> don't know a thing about centrinos, I use amd
<andre3> Is there a solution for the problem of Firefox not remembering it's window position next time it's launched?
<andre3> It always appears in the upper left corner
<andre3> I can see that the localstore.def file is correctly set if I move it to the new location and close firefox, but that file is rewritten with the window's X parameter set to 0 next time I start firefox.
<Saraphim> I don't have that issue on firefox 3, but maybe it's a hardy + ff3 issue
<LeerokLacerta> Alt-F3?
<andre3> Saraphim: Are you sure? Drag the window to the upper right corner. Then restart firefox.
<agroker> my bad, pulse-audio is replacement for ESD, not ALSA
<Saraphim> andre3: I can't test right now, my current window manager does not allow floating windows.
<nikrud> Saraphim: dwm?
<Saraphim> Once I'm done updating I'll give it a go.
<LeerokLacerta> What is a "floating" window?
<Saraphim> nikrud: Yessit
<nikrud> geek ;-P
<Saraphim> Terminally. ;)
<DanaG> argh, my pager is broken.
<nikrud> LeerokLacerta: a window you can move around with the mouse on the screen
<DanaG> Somehow I have 4 sides to my cube AND 4 desktops.
<nikrud> LeerokLacerta: overlapping is another term
<DanaG> Yet, compiz is set to only ONE desktop.
<DanaG> WTF?
<flipstar> wow you have 4 cubes then ?
<flipstar> thats pretty impressive
<Saraphim> Figures that someone wouldn't be satisfied with a cubic, bouncy, rotating desktop and end up multiplying them.
<Saraphim> Soon there will be extradimensional desktops.
<nikrud> I'm looking forward to trying a 3x4 matrix, compiz was unusable on xgl and early aiglx ati. Got lazy about upgrading.
<DanaG> I don't find it impressive; I find it broken.
<Saraphim> DanaG: Sorry, I was kidding. :p
<DanaG> It means that my taskbar shows all 4 sides even though it's set to show only 1.
<DanaG> How do I fix it?
<nikrud> ask me tomorrow, testing that will be high on my list
<flipstar> maybe impressive broken
<Saraphim> I wish apt-get would parallelize a bit.
<setuid> Saraphim, it does
<Saraphim> really? Seems it goes package by package.
<Dr_willis__> Saraphim,  so it hammers the hd even more! :)
<Saraphim> In config, that is.
<Saraphim> Yes please!
<Dr_willis__> I need to set up an apt-cacheing server for my homelan..
<Dr_willis__> that would help me out a bit.
<hmuller> All I want for my birthday (Apr21) is a seahorse-agent that plays nice with pcscd, so that I don't have to run gpg --no-use-agent in a terminal just to decrypt
<RAOF> Dr_willis__: apt-zeroconf (mostly) works (generally).
<hmuller> Especially since seahorse is now mandatory in ubuntu-desktop
<ViO> flipstar: is there a way to get the cpu speed down (it's enabled in the bios)
<setuid> Dr_willis__, I do that with Squid on a BSD machine
<Dr_willis__> yea - thers several ways to do it.. but i only rember to do it.. after i got my machines all updating at the same time.. :)
<setuid> It's a transparent proxy, sitting there... no client configuration at all, it all happens on my Buffalo Wireless WAP (running Linux) with 3 iptables commands.
<Dr_willis__> !info apt-zeroconf
<ubotu> Package apt-zeroconf does not exist in hardy
<Saraphim> Well there you have it. ;-)
<setuid> hahaha
<flipstar> ViO: i bet there are ways to do so..i just dont have a laptop
<ViO> ok =( thx for the help flipstar
<flipstar> you can use google if it doesnt take too much power :)
<ViO> flipstar: i did b4 i came here..
<Prometheus> are we able to install with dm-crypt?
<ViO> flipstar:  but i either sux at googlin or google just doesn't like me..
<LeerokLacerta> What is dm-crypt?
<setuid> LeerokLacerta, A very useful and necessary thing ;)
<Prometheus> it encrpts the root partition
<setuid> Well, not quite
<setuid> It -can- encrypt the root partition
<Prometheus> symatics
<LeerokLacerta> Hmm!
<LeerokLacerta> I use cfs myse.f
<LeerokLacerta> *self
<Prometheus> it didn't come up as an option on install
<setuid> My entire laptop is an encrypted LVM
<Saraphim> LVM seems to be all the rage now
<Prometheus> you boot from usb?
<flipstar> ViO: you might try "sudo echo 1000 > /proc/cpu/frequency" where 1000 is the cpu speed you want but dont blame me if anything breaks :P
<setuid> Prometheus, Nope, it's encrypted root
<ViO> flipstar: will blame you ;)
<setuid> flipstar, No such var
<setuid> stat: cannot stat `/proc/cpu/frequency': No such file or directory
<Prometheus> setuid, is there some option I'm missing on install to enable dm-crypt
<setuid> Prometheus, Nope, you need to do it at partitioning time
<Prometheus> setuid: I did it with manual partitioning do I need to do it with automatic
<ViO> yiikes
<setuid> You need to do it with manual partitioning
<Prometheus> setuid: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EncryptedFilesystems?highlight=%28dm-crypt%29 says otherwise
<Prometheus> now that I use google
<flipstar> ViO: just try emifreq-applet
<ViO> kk
<flipstar> !info emifreq-applet hardy | sounds like this is what you want
<ubotu> sounds like this is what you want: emifreq-applet (source: emifreq-applet): CPU Frequency Scaling applet. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.18-3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 312 kB
<setuid> Prometheus, Dunno how they do theirs, but I have a 200M /boot/ which is unencrypted, and a dm-crypt LVM that holds swap, / and /home.
<Prometheus> I'm gonna try to boot from usb first then put it on the laptop if it doesn't work out
<setuid> Prometheus, Beware of the serious performance degradation though
<setuid> Security always comes at a price
<Prometheus> setuid: I heard it was 5-10%
<Saraphim> Except for, you know.. Linux.. O:-)
<setuid> Depends on hardware
<Prometheus> setuid: using loop-aes on my server
<DanaG> Oh yeah, another random note: I'm using git compiz.
<setuid> Use twofish, it's faster and more secure than aes and blowfish
<DanaG> That probably affects the wnck interaction.
<ViO> flipstar: i don't have that applet..
<ViO> flipstar: do i need to dl it?
<Saraphim> ViO: apt-get install emifreq-applet
 * Prometheus loves loop-aes
<setuid> dm-crypt superceded it, didn't it?
<ViO> invalid..
<Saraphim> Invalid?
<Prometheus> setuid: yes and no
<ViO> nvm
<flipstar> ViO: with sudo before of course
<Saraphim> :-)
<setuid> neat
<ViO> ye, ;)
<setuid> emifreq is neat
<Prometheus> setuid: they do the same thing different ways
<ViO> wicked
<setuid> Prometheus, Not quite, one was shown to have an attack vector...
<setuid> I remember this
<setuid> I just can't remember which one ;)
<Prometheus> setuid: it was loop-ase if I remember right but if you use a keyfile it doesn't work
<setuid> Oh weird... emifreq doesn't support all of the mhz that my proc supports
<Prometheus> lol
<ViO> lal dropped to 5.0Watts!!!
<setuid> Goes down to 1200Mhz, but mine goes to 800Mhz
<ViO> now that's better
 * Prometheus runs off to restart his ubuntu install
<Saraphim> Beat me to it, damn you
<Saraphim> :P
<Prometheus> 1.21 jiggawatt jive
<RAOF> DanaG: Found a git revision later than 1.4 that doesn't exhibit our bug.  3 builds to go.
<ViO> =)
<setuid> ViO, 5W?
<setuid> What did?
<Prometheus> a ULV processor me thinks
<ViO> laptopmode & emifreq-applet
<setuid> But how did he see/measure the wattage?
<ViO> not a ulv..
<setuid> emifreq only shows the temp
<ViO> if i right click the battery icon i can choose power history
<setuid> battery icon? In the battery applet? or something else?
<setuid> ViO, You running KDE?
<ViO> ViO doesn't know..
<ViO> prob kde
<ViO> i'll take a screenshot
<Prometheus> are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ViO> ubuntu
<setuid> Is there a start bar at the bottom? or a grey one at the top/bottom?
<ViO> top/bottom thingy (yet modified by me)
<setuid> GNOME then
<Prometheus> gnome
<ViO> =)
<ViO> cheers
<Prometheus> beat me to it
<setuid> Right-click the battery applet and go to About
<setuid> What applet is it called?
<Saraphim> Oho! Upgrade complete. Here goes nothing. See you soon. I hope. :-)
<ViO> power manager 2.22.0 (gnome)
<setuid> Weird, must be old or legacy... the new version is "Battery Charge Monitor"
<flipstar> setuid: there is powertop ..
<setuid> flipstar, Sure, but it isn't an applet with wattage history and such
<ViO> it has that capabillity
<setuid> I'd love a power/charging graph like Windows has
<ViO> it show's me different graphs
<setuid> ViO, What package owns it?
<ViO> i dunno.. how can i check
<ViO> it came pre installed
<ViO> hmm hmm my fan is still running..
<setuid> Weird, it's not in Hardy at all
<ViO> it's usually quite inside windows
<Prometheus> setuid: the automatic install is not bringing up the encryption dialog
<setuid> Prometheus, You have to choose it as a filesystem type
<setuid> When partitioning
<setuid> You can do guided w/encrypted LVM or manua
<setuid> *manual
<setuid> I choose manual
<Prometheus> I saw it in neither
<Prometheus> you use the desktop install?
<setuid> I had to use the alternate installer
<DanaG> Only three builds to go?  Cool.
<Prometheus> then that is my reason
<setuid> DanaG, clone them
<DanaG> (was for RAOF)
<RAOF> DanaG: It would be a bit easier if there weren't some revisions around the critical point which broke the build :(
<ViO> how do i enable more effects on hardy =D
<ViO> like cube.. etc
<ViO> need to prob dl a package..
<Dr_willis__> install the ccsm tool and have fun
<Dr_willis__> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ViO> sweet dr!
<Dr_willis__> and yes. the ccsm tools interface is a bit over-whemling at times.. explore it.
<Saraphim> Mkay, graphics driver is definitely still funky.
<Saraphim> But nothing seems to be -worse- than in Gutsy.
<ViO> i've done that on 7.10
<ViO> ;)
<andre3> Saraphim: You're using metacity now? If so, can you try to reproduce the Firefox bug?
<Saraphim> andre3: Yep, hang on
<ViO> no wonder linux is fear'd
<ViO> it has no competition
<LeerokLacerta> No competition?
<Saraphim> andre3: Aye, size gets saved but position gets reset.
<LeerokLacerta> That's a bold statement.
<Dr_willis__> Competition in the 'useelss eye candy market' :)
<andre3> Saraphim: Right, that's my experience as well. Thanks for testing.
<andre3> Saraphim: I've reported the bug in launchpad.
<LeerokLacerta> Hmm.
<Saraphim> andre3: bugid?
<ViO> Dr_willis_ how do i find ccsm
<andre3> Saraphim: bug 204480
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204480 in firefox-3.0 "Window position is not remembered between starts" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204480
<Dr_willis__> ViO,  ubuntu 101 --- rember this .. 'apt-cache search ITEM'
<Saraphim> andre3: Thanks
<ViO> nvm
<ViO> =)
<Dr_willis__> ViO,  the bot just gave the name of the package earlier also...
<Dr_willis__> !ccsm | ViO
<ubotu> ViO: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ViO> ye it's installed
<ViO> just couldn't find it while searching ..
<ViO> had to push my enter button
<Dr_willis__> Egads! :)
<Dr_willis__> hehheh
<Dr_willis__> 'wheres the anykey!'
<ViO> ^^
<ViO> it's compizfusion right?
<flipstar> yep compiz and beryl are melted
<ViO> about time
<ViO> both were very unstable in the old days
<Prometheus> AH the olde days
<Prometheus> I remember those
<ViO> hehe
<Dr_willis__> i rember when "enlightment" was the hard-core eye candy window manager/desktop
<Dr_willis__> and was bloated.
<Dr_willis__> now its called 'light and fast'
<raidium> oh man those were the days
<raidium> 8 desktops OMG lol
<ViO> hehe
<LeerokLacerta> Compiz and Beryl have merged?
<ViO> Dr_willis_ i can't seem to enable 4 desktops.. only1
<Dr_willis__> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<ViO> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<LeerokLacerta> Ah, I see.
<Dr_willis__> ViO,  use the ccsm tool. the general tab.
<LeerokLacerta> No wonder why Compiz was acting like Beryl.
<jester7> anybody here having problems with low volume?
<Dr_willis__> NOT the gnome   desktop panel widget
<ViO> jester7: YES
<raidium> just got all 4 LCDs working not to long ago myself
<raidium> yes low volume here
<jester7> ViO: ok...glad to know it's not just me
<jester7> wait, that came out wrong :p
<ViO> Dr_willis_ can't seem to enable more than 1 there (inside general)
<ViO> number of desktops: 1 .. not possible to make it 4.. etc
<ViO> reboot?
<flipstar> i can make up to 32 or so ..
<m1r> :)
<jester7> ViO: you its not under desktops...its something else like "horizontal windows"
 * ViO ignoring flipstar
<Dr_willis__> I dont mess with compiuz much.. and i HATE the cube thing.. so guess ya just play with it...
<ViO> =)
<raidium> getting them all active with gl acceleration is what took me a bit of work
<flipstar> 32 desktops are pretty awesome :P
<jester7> lmfao
<raidium> flip, you have 32lcds, or just 32 virtual desktops ?
<flipstar> lol virtual of corse
<jester7> there can't possibly be a use for 32, other than a pretty...uh..32agon
<raidium> :D
<DanaG> Oh hey, I fixed my compiz.  The problem: wrong ccp backend.
<ViO> need a decent cpu for that to run
<raidium> one of mine just makes pretty pictures to music most of the time lol
<ViO> smoothly
<ViO> *reboot* time
<jester7> for those with low volume, what type of soundcard
<jer132> Wow.  Just thought to give Hardy Beta a try.  What a mess!  Any idea if Flash and Java will work out of the box upon final?
<jester7> jer132: do you mean the installs aren't working correctly?
<raidium> ihave an nvidia 680i board
<jer132> The install for Java doesn't work.  And once flash is installed it just crashes Firefox.
<BunnyRevolution> i've heard it's a mess this time around.  devs get to aggressive?
<jer132> I should be more clear.  This is all in relation to Firefox.
<BunnyRevolution> isn't this supposed to be the LTS edition?
<Flannel> BunnyRevolution: It will be, except Kubuntu
<jer132> In my mind, Gutsy was a lot more stable at this point in time during development.
<Dr_willis__> poor kubuntu.. left out in the cold.. like a ...err... somthing you leave out in the cold...
<BunnyRevolution> except kubuntu?
<BunnyRevolution> because of kde4 ?
 * BunnyRevolution uses kubuntu
<BunnyRevolution> which is why i ask
<LeerokLacerta> RealPlayer plugin crashes Firefox.
<Flannel> BunnyRevolution: yeah, Kubuntu is splitting KDE4 and KDE3.5, so no LTS.  You'll still be able to upgrade from dapper, it just wont be supported longer than 18 months
<ViO> weirD!
<ViO> hmrf
<ViO> screen goes 800x600..
<ViO> everytime i reboot
<jer132> ViO: same here
<jer132> nvidia?
<ViO> ye
<ViO> what computer ?
<flipstar> hm ?
<jer132> P4
<ViO> k
<ViO> laptop here.. dell xps m1330
<jester7> flash is working just fine for me
<ViO> *testing* 2advanced
<jester7> but volume is still so low :(
<jer132> jester7: youtube works?
<jester7> yep, exactly what i tried first...LOL
<ViO> haha
<jester7> i'm 1:30 into a video
<jer132> hehe  same here.  results weren't the greatest
<ViO> yup
<ViO> g00d results
<ViO> for flash
<jer132> Firefox crashed on my end.
<jester7> yikes
<asdrubal> I have a question about /lib/firmware
<asdrubal> If I compile my own kernel, how do I get /lib/firmware stuff?
<jer132> and my wirless that worked in Gutsy doesn't want to work in Hardy
<jester7> ViO: what soundcard do you have?
<ViO> HDA intel
<jester7> wow, we all have different soundcards
<ViO> flash ain't to good
<jester7> yet all have low volume
<Dr_willis__>  HDA intel - is like the old days of saying "creative compatiable" it seems. :)
<flipstar> im out
<Dr_willis__> only theres 100 variants it seems. :)
<ViO> i actually have hi def audio from intel.. (santa rosa thingy)
<ViO> hmm
<ViO> i can look deeper into it
<ViO> but my vista kinda locked it self
 * DanaG has an Sound Blaster 16 ISA PnP (with IDE controller) around here somewhere.
<ViO> no wifi bug or somethin
<DanaG> HDA Intel is a standard; Realtek or SigmaTel or Analog Devices (ADI) or other such things are the actual chips.
<jester7> i have an ATI "Azalia" soundcard
<jer132> I like how my video defaulted to 1280x1024 instead of taking the max resolution.
<ViO> ye... that's true
<jer132> Bluetooth crashes when I pull the dongle out.
<ViO> hmm
<ViO> the wifi icon on my laptop is missing.. yet the brightness/soundlevel osd are showing..
<ViO> physicly that is.. not inside ubuntu it self..
<ViO> so strange
<ViO> the bluetooth does show
<jer132> do you have a switch to kill the bluetooth?
<ViO> it's the same as wi-fi/BT
<jer132> (hardware switch)
<ViO> so if i shut down bt the wifi is integrated..
<ViO> (hardware swith with both not cingular)
<ViO> switch*
<jer132> ahhhh
<ViO> both on/off
<ViO> yet the led lamp on my comp shows only bT (in ubuntu)
<jer132> If you hit the switch I wonder if the Bluetooth will crash
<ViO> let's try
<jer132> Probably the wireless driver isn't loaded.
<ViO> back
<ViO> the bt icon dissapeard
<ViO> in ubuntu
<ViO> & on my laptop
<jer132> No crash report icon appeared?
<ViO> nope
<ViO> there it is
<ViO> it poped up
<jer132> hehe
<ViO> the bluetooth i mean ;)
<ViO> not the crash report
<jer132> ahhhh
<ViO> indeed
<ViO> =)
<jer132> I wonder what the deal is with your wifi...   did you take a look in the restricted drivers?
<ViO> i didn't have to..
<ViO> it was only for my graphics..
<ViO> didn't show up on the list
<jer132> hrmmmm
<jer132> that's strange.
<ViO> YE iknow
<ViO> it works.. otb
<ViO> just no icon on my laptop.. who cares eh?
<ViO> but my wifi catcher doesn't work (hardware switch)
<jer132> Icon on the taskbar or indicator light?
<jester7> ViO: same here
<Saraphim> Hmm. How do I completely reset my gnome settings so that I start with the "hardy defaults" on next login?
<ViO> ye i have the indicator
<ViO> and % of signal lvl
<ViO> it simply works.. (the wifi)
<ViO> i did see some error messages on startup
<ViO> so i expected it dead
<LeerokLacerta> rm -rf ~/.gnome ?
<Saraphim> LeerokLacerta: Tried it, and .gnome2, and .gconf. Doesn't seem to make a difference.
<LeerokLacerta> Hmm?
<ViO> my computer is in general more hot in ubuntu than vista
<m1r> i have download ubuntu alternate cd and insert it in pc, but it not asking me that it found updgrade cd. how can i start it manually ?
<jer132> That's always been my complaint.
<crweb> ViO: thats cause ubuntu you can actually do things...
<leftyfb> Saraphim: delete ~/.?*  ... that'll delete ALL app settings
<ViO> crweb: i do prefere a silent and deadly computer..
<ViO> the specs are decent..
<Saraphim> leftyfb: I tried moving all ~/.* to a safe place - no go either. It's quite strange.
<leftyfb> m1r: you put the cd in while ubuntu is running in order to do an upgrade
<Saraphim> leftyfb: I also tried logging out and moving them all from console, thinking that gnome somehow might save them on logout
<crweb> Vista has time to cool off while you're trying to navigate  to next page of the network settings 10 times to change IP ;)
<LeerokLacerta> rm -rf /*
<Saraphim> The best I can gather it's not in my home dir
<Saraphim> LeerokLacerta: Great idea.
<ViO> hehe
<ViO> i so wanna try the x64.
<leftyfb> Saraphim: what does ls -al ~/ show you?
<ViO> can't use my 4gb's of ram in 86
<Saraphim> leftyfb: Well, quite a bit now, but nothing when I was last logged out.
<crweb> ViO i have 6gigs. but am hit with disk I/O problem in hardy
<XceII> Is there an audio program that i can use to increase my audio?
<crweb> if i even copy a file between to sataII 10k rpm drives,  GUI completely halts till cp is done
<ViO> oh =/ bummer
<Saraphim> XceII: alsamixer?
<LeerokLacerta> Hmm, it seems that I've been banned.
<XceII> I have it
<leftyfb> XceII: ubuntu has audio controls very similar to windows
<LeerokLacerta> Or not.
<ViO> get a raptor ;)
<leftyfb> LeerokLacerta: for your rm comment
<crweb> 6gig 800mhz ram, Core 2 Duo E6700... that shouldn't happen
<LeerokLacerta> I guess that common, harmful command is taboo.
<LeerokLacerta> Yes, I realised.
<ViO> crweb: lal.. dual cpu ?
<crweb> ViO: dual core 2.66ghz.. it doesn't get much faster...
<nalioth> ban evasion
<ViO> ye i got the old 2,2ghz (mobile) cpu c2d ;)
<Saraphim> Very odd. I would assume all gnome config was in my home dir. Gonna completely move it away now.
<Amaranth> eep
<Amaranth> stupid script
<Saraphim> o_o
<ViO> it's the T7500  ? can't be
<XceII> I must say: with an asus mobo and a nvidia card, this os is rockin its butt off, i never had a linux setup run so fast and be to fruitful, nice job folks.
<ViO> is there a similar cpuz prog from ubuntu?
<ViO> for*
<m11> sry my wlan reset
<m11> how can i make cd rom upgrade autostart when i put cd in drive ?
<ViO> LAL
<ViO> cube finally workin
<corevette> will this be in Hardy? http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=r500_glxgears&num=1
<sarah> Okaaay. I moved my entire homedir away now and made a clean one while being logged out of gnome. It still somehow recovers the gnome settings.
<sarah> *goes nuts*
<leftyfb> corevette: "As this work is still quite early, don't expect it being merged to master immediately and right now the only PCI ID inside his Mesa code is for the RV530 (0x71C4) M56 FireGL GPU."
<Saraphim> Clearly there's something sinister at work here. Must be gconfd.
<leftyfb> Saraphim: what settings exactly?
<virtuald> whats the accepted method for submitting patches on a bug?
<Saraphim> leftyfb: Everything! For instance, I removed my bottom bar ages ago.
<jer132> corvette: open source ati/nvidia 3d drivers are still in their infancy from what I understand.
<corevette> leftyfb: do you know if there is graphical improvements for ATI X1xxx
<Saraphim> Sure, I can recreate it, but I just want to start with a completely fresh gnome config.
<Saraphim> And now it's annoying me that it is evading destruction. ;-)
<ViO> night guys =)
<ViO> take care
<jer132> night!
<leftyfb> Saraphim: sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ....  this will uninstall anything gui along with their global settings and reinstall it.
<Saraphim> Good idea.
<Saraphim> I can't believe there's no better way to clear gnome settings though. I imagine gconftool, but then again, I'm no wiz at that.
<m11> leftyfb: taht will restore all original desktop settings , right ?
<leftyfb> m11: global ... I'm pretty sure it doesn't touch any user settings.
<leftyfb> but I would backup just in case you're concerned
<m11> leftyfb: probably will leave applications i installed and showed them in program list ?
<leftyfb> huh?
<leftyfb> mind you, this suggestion was meant for Saraphim's issue
<m11> ok
<Saraphim> Solved
<Saraphim> I.. think
<Saraphim> Actually, maybe that was a bad idea. xD
<leftyfb> ?
<Saraphim> Nope, it solved it.. Just needed to relog. gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /
 * DanaG hates nvidia and wants ATI next time, frankly -- at least they've open-sourced stuff!
<Saraphim> I wonder where it saves all its blah.
<leftyfb> DanaG: i'd tend to disagree with that opinion
<XceII> me 2
<leftyfb> ATI has not open sourced it's video drivers
<DanaG> Yeah, but they've open-sourced the specs!
<leftyfb> :/
<Saraphim> I've had naught but problems with ATI on Linux, Nvidia worked out of the box every time.
<DanaG> And they're actively working with the community.
<leftyfb> as is nvidia
<DanaG> I've had my fair share of nvidia issues, even under Windows, too.
<XceII> me 2 Saraphim
<DanaG> Plus, I kinda' like to play devil's advocate.
<leftyfb> nvidia has always worked with the community. ATI has just recently said they would
<DanaG> NVIDIA hasn't released any specs, though!
<XceII> although i installed 7.10 on my brothers stuff, he had an ati 9200se, and it worked flawlessly
<XceII> weird
<DanaG> Oh yeah, why does PulseAudio not remember where I put audio streams?
<leftyfb> DanaG: part of the reason is, nvidia's current drivers actually work, as opposed to ATI's
<DanaG> *blink*
<DanaG> *freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*ze...unfreeze.
<XceII> kinda looks like amd (ati) is tanking.
<DanaG> *blink*
<DanaG> No native-resolution framebuffer!
<XceII> they are losing 5% of the work force.
<m11> how can i sstart cd rom upgrade from alternate cd ? it is not autrostarting anymore ?
<DanaG> I'm a bit odd... you want to know what bugged me most (at least at first) when AMD bought ATI?
<XceII> ya
<DanaG> They changed ATI's website from red to green!
<XceII> they should have bought (merged) with nvidia
<DanaG> That's what bugged me most.  It's supposed to be Red (ATI) versus Green (NVIDIA), not Green versus Green.
<XceII> pretty dunb
<XceII> lol
<XceII> i really was shocked, when that 9200se workes like mit did, after reading all the dox saying ati stunk
 * DanaG is currently using an orange Aurora theme.
<XceII> *worked like it did
<DanaG> Aurora is the GTK engine I'm using.
<Saraphim> The new background really does wonders. Maybe next time we'll get more than one shade. :-)
<DanaG> I want a variant of that wallpaper against HP's business laptops' very specific color on the lids.
<Saraphim> *eyes*
<DanaG> hp.skinit.com -- I want that Heron on the back of my next laptop.
<XceII> lol
<DanaG> s/that/this/
<Saraphim> Well. Looks like Heron is bug-free to me. Except the firefox bit.
<XceII> what is the issue
<Saraphim> Doesn't remembe position between restarts.
<XceII> plugins?
<leftyfb> it's not bug free
<Saraphim> None.
<Saraphim> leftyfb: Bug free to me. Nothing that affects me. :)
<leftyfb> try double-clicking a .deb on your desktop
<XceII> mine seems very nice, im glad i did it, all my stuff works faster / evenly / and complete.
<Saraphim> mmmlemme find one
 * DanaG wishes Ubuntu kernels would incorporate the HP MDPS (Mobile Data Protection System, also known as 3D DriveGuard) kernel module.
<XceII> compize even seems extremely lite on its feet.
<Saraphim> leftyfb: Ok, what's the issue?
<XceII> compiz in 7.10 had me pulling my hair out.
<leftyfb> worked for you?
<Saraphim> leftyfb: Yep.
<leftyfb> hm
<leftyfb> maybe it was a .deb ... let me try a different one
<Saraphim> XceII: Can you try checking if you have that firefox bug too though?
<XceII> the only bug i have is sound in flash, i have to use flash 1rst so as to get all audio working.
<XceII> in the browser
<Saraphim> XceII: So it DOES remember the last position when you close and reopen it?
<XceII> ya
<Saraphim> Okay, strange.
<XceII> yta
<XceII> ya
<Saraphim> Beta 4?
<XceII> ill say this, ff, is so fast, i cant beleive it
<XceII> ya
<XceII> 4
<Saraphim> Mkay. Very strange.
<XceII> but, i did install libdvdcc
<XceII> libdvd
<XceII> thats the (only) bug i have
<XceII> ill trace it down tho
<XceII> any way, ill leave for now, take care folks.
<Saraphim> Was it the deb leftyfb?
<DanaG> wtf?  All my utf-8 filenames on my ntfs partition are missing.
<DanaG> Skipping unrepresentable filename (inode 66333): Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<DanaG> WTF?  I have 'nls-utf8' in fstab!
<DanaG> er, nls=
<leftyfb> Saraphim: looks like it, trying another one now and it seems ok
<DanaG> And I even manually ro-mount that with the SAME options if it didn't mount the first time as RW.
<DanaG> "/dev/sda2 on /media/XP type fuseblk (ro,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<DanaG> /dev/sda3 on /media/Vista type fuseblk (ro,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096)"
<snerfu> Did I read somewhere that they are working on livecd persistance in this version or is that for the next version? or is that another distribution.
<nikrud> they were talking about how to notify people about saving stuff before ending the live cd session in devel for a while
<KalEl> hi... if i'm upgrading from alpha 6 to beta, is it still supposed to show up as a distribution upgrade with update-manager -d?
<KalEl> how can i confirm that i'm running a beta versus alpha 6?
<nikrud> KalEl: no it won't show up as a new distro, and you'd be up to date to beta when you upgrade (when the packages propagate to your mirror)
<crweb> KalEl: it doesn't.  if you apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade you will always be current
<crweb> KalEl:  many of the time, you are more up to date than the beta release is.  Its just a flow of packages
<KalEl> great, thanks
<Tuv0k> KalEl, yes
<KalEl> ok
<nikrud> 42 seconds and counting
<hrlr> I can't seem to get Java to work in Firefox no matter what I do.  It's like Firefox 3 isn't finding the plugin and keeps asking to install it.  Any ideas?
<alex_mayorga> hrlr: check Bug #201143 for my workaround
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201143 in sun-java6 "no Java plugin for Firefox with sun-java-6 installed in Hardy alpha 6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201143
<hrlr> thanks alex!
<Tuv0k> KalEl, I gave you the short of it
<Tuv0k> some like to be verbos
<Tuv0k> 42 sec til what exactl?
<alex_mayorga> how do I clean up all the menu mess after installing kubunutu-desktop?
<Positronic> what do I have to do to upgrade from 8.04 alpha to 8.04 beta?
<hrlr> alex_mayorga: with a symlink like that.  If Firefox or Java were to be updated the symlink would need to be updated every time.  Wouldn't it?
<nikrud> Positronic:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<jimmygoon> hrlr, use icedtea-java7-plugin instead of java6
<Positronic> thanks
<alex_mayorga> there should be a better way, why mix KDE and GNOME stuff like that when installing another desktop on top of ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> Positronic: if you need to ask that, you should never have been running the alhpas.
<Hobbsee> alex_mayorga: so that people can use gnome apps on kde and vice versa.
<Positronic> yeah but I do that and it says 0 to be installed
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, you can install just kde without reseting your usplash, gdm->kdm etc...
<nikrud> Positronic: then you are already there, or the latest packages haven't hit your mirror yet
<Hobbsee> Positronic: then you've already upgraded....
<alex_mayorga> Hobbsee: but why not ask me? do you want all combined or do you want to switch sessions at startup?
<Positronic> I have not
<jimmygoon> there weren't a lot of updates for alpha 6 (today) to beta (Today)
<Hobbsee> alex_mayorga: because it already gets stored in the same place, basically
<Hobbsee> Positronic: how do you know you have not?
<jimmygoon> like if you had your updates yesterday/ last night... you may not have had any updates
<nikrud> Positronic: it's just a nother upgrade, like any other for you.
 * nikrud is looking forward to installing it tomorrow, seeding now :)
<alex_mayorga> Hobbsee: I've seen a couple of ideas about this in brainstorm, but never found the bug to subscribe to
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, I don't understand. if you don't want to convert to kubuntu then just install kde packages to get that session option for gdm.... :S
<alex_mayorga> say I don't want kubuntu anymore, would removing kubuntu-desktop get me back a clean gnome? I don't think so
<jimmygoon> gr update/upgrade are conflicting terms.... I would consider gutsy->hardy an "upgrade" and package changes to be "updates"
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, oh. yeah. doubtful. what about "sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop" ... it will leave the kubuntu crap behind but maybe a combination of the two?
<Positronic> well it appears to be fine, then, but for some reason launching "Restricted Drivers Managers" forces me to Force Quit it
<nikrud> jimmygoon: think update package list, and upgrade installing updated packages ;p
<jimmygoon> Positronic, "sudo aptitude reinstall jockey-gtk" .... post a bug if you still have problems afterward
<jimmygoon> nikrud, nah, I understand its just not what most users are used to
<hrlr> Would Hardy eventually get Java 7 or would they stick with having a broken Java in there?
<hrlr> Sorry...  Sun Java 7
<nikrud> isn't that listed as a bug already? I thought I read something about that on the hardy beta wiki page
<jimmygoon> hrlr, did you see my comment above... java 7 is available... its based off of openjdk and I think it works fine :(
<alex_mayorga> jimmygoon, it is messy IMHO, but I guess it is what it is, I've never get to file the actual bug, because I have not much clue, but I know it irks some other peoble besides me
<alex_mayorga> hrlr: Java 7 is not even out yet
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, I'm just not sure what the alternative would be, I agree though, I've made the kubuntu-desktop install mistake before and regretted it FULLY until I wiped/reinstalled
<hrlr> Right.  So when it does come out, would they include that in Hardy?
<jimmygoon> I'm using some version of java 7 with icedtea/openjdk.... :O
<alex_mayorga> hrlr: an the breakage you're seing is more llikely a Firefox bug at that
<Positronic> jimmygoon: The reinstall was successful, but still a crash
<jimmygoon> Positronic, run it from a terminal see if there's any feedback
<jimmygoon> ii    icedtea-java7-plugin    7~b24-1.5+20080118-1
<alex_mayorga> jimmygoon: so not hope for a cleanup here?
<hrlr> From what I've read on the forums, it's something to do with Sun's Java.
<Positronic> restricted-drivers-manager?
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, I was too incompetent to figure anything out... after that I just tried kde4 for the heck of it and then wiped it. I'm not saying its not possible.. it just wasn't worth the effort/time for me
<jimmygoon> Positronic, jockey-gtk or that
<alex_mayorga> hrlr: the plugin register to all known mozilla based browsers prior to FF3
<nikrud> jimmygoon: what does the sun java test site report it as?
<jimmygoon> nikrud, link? I'll google and try
<nikrud> jimmygoon: google what I typed, first hit
<jimmygoon> so far its taken everything I've throw atit
<alex_mayorga> jimmygoon: just do "java -version" on a terminal
<jimmygoon> nikrud, alright.
<andre_pl> whats the proper way to configure the nvidia driver in hardy? I dont see the restricted driver manager anymore
<jimmygoon> nikrud: Vendor: Sun Microsystems Inc. Version: 1.7.0  O/S: Linux OS Version: 2.6.24-12-generic
<jimmygoon> andre_pl, run jockey-gtk and install it if you don't have it
<jimmygoon> andre_pl, its called "Hardware Drivers" now too... Under System-> Administration
<nikrud> jimmygoon: interesting. I wouldn't expect sun to report iced tea as sun. Unless it is the open source sun? I'm not up on the latest news there
<alex_mayorga> so icedtea is running the development version of java 7
<jimmygoon> nikrud, my understanding is its the package based of of openjdk
<jimmygoon> IcedTea Runtime Environment (build 1.7.0-b24)
<jimmygoon> IcedTea Client VM (build 1.7.0-b24, mixed mode, sharing)
<jimmygoon> Is what java -version says
<andre_pl> jimmygoon: says jockey-gtk is already the newest version, but I dont have 'hardware drivers' in my admin menu
<alex_mayorga> jimmygoon, upvote http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/4778/ just for the kicks :)
<jimmygoon> grr I hate registrations... OpenID?
<alex_mayorga> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9/ :)
<Positronic> jimmygoon: it gives me an error: 'NameError: global name 'KernelModuleHandler' is not defined'
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, nice
<alex_mayorga> jimmygoon: so register and upvote :)
<jimmygoon> Positronic, above my head. bug filing time maybe.. (plus make sure you have your updates...)
<jimmygoon> alex_mayorga, haha. okay
<nikrud> why don't they use the launchpad id?
<jimmygoon> or ubuntuforums
<jimmygoon> drupal has auth bridges for that sort of thing though launchpad would probably be harder since its externally maanged
<nikrud> still don't have a forum login.
<DreadKnight> anyone with a wacom on kubuntu hardy (beta) ?
<andre_pl> I can't get the nvidia driver to load, Xorg.0.log says 'Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)' but the nvidia module is loaded
<crdlb> andre_pl: "X driver"; apparently you're using nv or vesa
<crdlb> it could be that bulletproofX is throwing you to vesa though
<andre_pl> crdlb: It is indeed.
<andre_pl> i found something..
<andre_pl> API mismatch: the client has the version 169.12, but
<andre_pl> [  406.205624] NVRM: this kernel module has the version 169.09.  Please
<andre_pl> [  406.205625] NVRM: make sure that this kernel module and all NVIDIA driver
<crdlb> if you look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old, it _might_ show the real error
<andre_pl> sorry about that
<RAOF> crdlb: Actually, you _can_ load the nvidia blob and not get 3d :)
<andre_pl> though it would be cleaner
<crdlb> RAOF: since when? :o
<crdlb> andre_pl: that works too :)
<RAOF> Since nvidia started shipping xorg/modules/libglx.so :)
<andre_pl> so, can I roll back the X Driver?
<RAOF> andre_pl: It sounds like your using an older kernel?
<andre_pl> RAOF: Oh, you might be right actually, I'm dual booting with gutsy and using gutsy's grub, it has an entry directly to this kernel.
<andre_pl> that explains it
<dbmood1> how is the alpha to beta movement atm - is it safe and how much space do i need ?
<crdlb> RAOF: so nvidia + xorg glx "works"?
<RAOF> crdlb: Yup.
<andre_pl> RAOF, crdlb Thanks. rebooting. I'm sure I'll be right back. :)
<nikrud> dbmood1: its just a package update, less than 100mb download I hear
<RAOF> crdlb: As someone who's been installing xorg glx _all day_, I guarantee this :)
<dbmood1> ok
<crdlb> but that doesn't have anything to do with his problem :)
<RAOF> True
<crdlb> it's the nvidia glx that's giving him the error
<dbmood1> doesn't like the new kernel ?
<crdlb> RAOF: my only wish is that the nvidia driver could function without the kernel module
<m1r> i am installing beta4 alternate cd and i cant see any data of installing but on screen1 , is that ok ?
<RAOF> crdlb: Keep a wishin' :)
<nikrud> silly crdlb ;)
<RAOF> crdlb: For what it's worth, reasonably soon you won't be able to use intel or ati drivers without the kernel module.
<crdlb> :o
<crdlb> RAOF: but they generally don't die if the version isn't exactly right :)
<crdlb> and they're not in l-r-m
<RAOF> Yes; more important.
<RAOF> And they're easier to keep in sync, yes.
<DanaG> Heh, my CPU runs far cooler under Linux than under Vista, even when not completely idle (i.e. not entering sleep states) -- Vista doesn't let the CPU drop down to low speed; instead, it bounces all over the place.
<alex_mayorga> what's the package for the new clock? looks like I've managed to crash it
<andre_pl> ok, nvidia driver is loaded, yay.
<andre_pl> but
<andre_pl> i think its running at 1280x800 instead of 1440x900 and its panning to 1440x900
<andre_pl> its gross
<andre_pl> this "new" screen-resolution applet is kinda crappy.
<alex_mayorga> and looks like it took my panels with it :(
<DreadKnight> andre_pl: are you having problems with the mouse?
<andre_pl> DreadKnight: no. that seems ok.. why?
<crdlb> andre_pl: blame nvidia :)
<andre_pl> do I still have to configure dual displays through nvidia-settings?
<DreadKnight> andre_pl: i had in alpha 6 of kubuntu, it's like the movement of the mouse was calculated for a different lower resolution.. eh
<andre_pl> ah, no, the mouse movement is fine
<andre_pl> its doing that virtual-resolution thing that X does
<m1r> i am installing beta4 alternate cd and i cant see any data of installing but only on screen1 , is that ok ?
<DreadKnight> anyone with a wacom tablet around here? D
<andre_pl> i dunno what its called, viewports or some nonsense
<andre_pl> DreadKnight: I have one, but not working. :)
<DreadKnight> andre_pl: ubuntu or kubuntu? not working just in hardy?
<andre_pl> its a bamboo, so there is no driver in gutsy
<alex_mayorga> how do I recover my panels?
<andre_pl> haven't tried hardy yet
<flowOver> i have an mx revolution.  when i installed hardy studio it was working. even when i rebooted it would work.
<DreadKnight> andre_pl: as i recall, the latest wacom-linux drivers have (at least some) support for bamboo
<andre_pl> Yeah, i think it works a little, but most of the features dont
<andre_pl> it's my gf's, so I don't really know
<DreadKnight> :-)
<flowOver> when i turned the mouse off one night, it stopped behaving with the wheel modes and i lost the middle mouse to toggle modes.  how can i configure this back?
<RAOF> andre_pl: Yeah, the new screen resolution applet really would like your driver to not suck.  Sadly, nvidia don't provide the "don't suck" interface
<andre_pl> hahahha
<hrlr> lol
<andre_pl> RAOF: What's my alternative? doesn't ATI Suck just as bad for linux drivers?
<flowOver> for now
 * hrlr can't wait for nouveau
<RAOF> andre_pl: Specifically, the resolution applet would really like XRandR 1.2 support.  The radeon drivers, and possibly fglrx (but I'm not sure here) support it, as do intel & nouveau.
<andre_pl> i had hardy working with the nvidia driver a few weeks ago, but its been that long since I came back and did some updates.
<andre_pl> RAOF: is nouveau usable?
<andre_pl> i don't care about 3d performance, I just want tv-out
<RAOF> andre_pl: If you don't want 3d, and don't need to suspend.
<andre_pl> well, and vga out
<andre_pl> nvidia module is required to suspend?
<andre_pl> i would think it would interfere if anything
<RAOF> I'm not totally sure about TV out.  But nouveau is actually one of the best 2d drivers going around right now.
<andre_pl> oh, nouveau won't suspend?
<RAOF> andre_pl: You just plain can't suspend with nouveau.  Or rather, you can suspend, but it won't resume.
<andre_pl> that sucks, half the reason I want hardy is because its the first version to successfully suspend/resume my laptop
<RAOF> Yeah.  None of the suspend/resume stuff is hooked up in nouveau at all.  Someone's working on it.
<andre_pl> what about nv? will it do dual monitors?
<andre_pl> apparently the nvidia driver wont at the moment anyway.
<flowOver> i'm using nvidia driver
<andre_pl> flowOver: I always do... and its worked up until now
<RAOF> andre_pl: nv will, with a sufficiently new nvidia card (it supports xrandr1.2 as long as you've got an nv5x, ie: 8 series or higher).
<andre_pl> hmm... Go 7600
<andre_pl> no good?
<RAOF> andre_pl: Nope.
<RAOF> andre_pl: But you're in the sweetspot for nouveau support, at least :)
<andre_pl> ok how do I try it out?
<andre_pl> its better than this crap
<RAOF> !nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<RAOF> Hang on a sec, I'll upload a new snapshot while I think of it :)
<hrlr> I get the feeling that nouveau will be like wine though.
<andre_pl> so it looks like I found the right guy to help me with this at least :)
<hrlr> Never quite "there".
<andre_pl> hrlr: I doubt that.. wine has dozens of moving targets.. nouveau has one, and its not moving THAT fast.
<RAOF> hrlr: No, I don't think so.  There was a time where the free ATI drivers were _faster_ than fglrx, and nouveau has better infrastructure to work with (gallium is really, really awesome)
<RAOF> This was while there was no documentation, too.  There's no reason for the nouveau drivers to not outperform the blob.  It just takes developer-time.
<hrlr> But will it be relevant when it is eventually released?
<RAOF> I'm still going to have a 7600Go and a 6600GT when it's released.
<hrlr> I mean, will it run great on old GPUs but lack the new hardware support?
<RAOF> It'll always lag behind the cutting edge hardware, yes.  But so does the blob, for that matter.
<VanDyke> sup yal
<RAOF> hrlr: But nvidia don't drasticly change their hardware very often (nv5x excepted).
<andre_pl> RAOF: i added the repo, did you upload the latest yet?
<hrlr> So any new hardware would be easily adapted?
<RAOF> Generally, yes.
<RAOF> The differences between the various nv5x parts aren't particularly huge.
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: would that work on a GeForce go 440?
<RAOF> alex_mayorga: Yes, probably.
<locomo> why alternate CD required for upgrade (in case of offline upgrade) and normal live cd cant be used?
<alex_mayorga> I was recently left without video :(
<RAOF> locomo: Because the live CD doesn't have any packages on it :)
<hrlr> I just wish we could ask users to run a REnouveau dump every time they activate their proprietary nvidia driver in Ubuntu.  :)
<locomo> RAOF: and what it have on it?
<RAOF> locomo: The process of installing from the livecd is basically just copying over the livecd's filesystem.  From the alternate CD you install from packages (which is why it's a lot slower)
<RAOF> andre_pl: I've just uploaded a new snapshot.  It'll be about half an hour before the PPA builds it, though.
<locomo> <RAOF> mmm i see, thanks, but i should notice live cd install to slow for just copying image of cd or something, always wondering why its slow...
<alex_mayorga> what's the name for the new fancy clock process?
<locomo> RAOF: i think it can be tested if you compare copying livecd in installed os to live cd install time
<RAOF> locomo: I don't understand what you are saying.  Are you saying that copying ~600MB of data off the livecd takes longer than you'd expect?
<locomo> what installing is longer than just copying 700 MB data
<locomo> well its still reasonable
<alex_mayorga> RAOF: how do I make my gnome-panel crash?
<Dog> Is the upgrade procedure the same for Ubuntu Server as it is in the desktop versions?
<alex_mayorga> it is already irresponsive/unusable, but is not crashing yet
<locomo> so all filesystem now mounted with relatime? and access time updates once a day?
<andre_pl> RAOF: i installed it, but how to I use it?
<andre_pl> it wasn't an option to choose from the driver list when bulletproof X came up... AGAIN
<andre_pl> i hate that thing
<m1r> finally loading up 8.04 :)
<RAOF> andre_pl: You want need to put "nouveau" as your driver in xorg.conf, and preferably "option" "xrandr12" "true".
<andre_pl> RAOF: but my card doesn't support that?
<RAOF> andre_pl: See http://cooperteam.net/xorg.conf.nouveau for an example.
<locomo> how good nouveau work these days? its kind of pre-alpha, no?
<RAOF> andre_pl: Oh, no.  Nouveau supports XRandR12 _everywhere_.  The _nv_ drivers only support it on nv5x
<RAOF> locomo: nouveau on an nv4x is pretty much the fastest 2D X driver available right at the moment.
<m1r> omg , whos decision is to put bird on desktop wallpaper ? :D
<RAOF> For all those interested in nouveau: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Nouveau_Companion_37
<hrlr> lol@mlr  :)
<elkbuntu> m1r, it's better than the flat boring stuff we've had, isnt it
<m1r> it is nice :D
<locomo> you expected to see Hardy Heron on wallpaper ? :)
<m1r> oliver hardy acctualy :D
<andre_pl> RAOF: I put it in my Xorg and restarted, but I dont see a difference. I'm stuck at 800x600 still.
<andre_pl> how can I verify its running?
<RAOF> andre_pl: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  Also, try the screen resolution tool; it should have many more options.
<m1r> hmm , in 7.10 my usb wlan was working perfectly , on 8.04 not working
<alex_mayorga> anyone that knows how to make gnome-panel to crash for good, it is unusable and non responsive, but has not crashed as far as I can tell
<andre_pl> RAOF: only 2 options... no mention of 'nouveau' in my Xorg.0.log
<RAOF> andre_pl: Right.  That suggests that it's not working :)
<RAOF> andre_pl: So, installing xserver-xorg-video-nouveau should have pulled in a kernel module (linux-nouveau-modules) - you should make sure that this is an apporpriate version.
<stefg> I'm looking for the (previously so called) msttcorefonts package. Did the name change? No longer available? Any repo to add ?
<m1r> how can i post bug on wireless card ?
<stefg> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<stefg> !find masttcorefonts
<ubotu> No packages matching 'masttcorefonts' could be found
<stefg> !find msttcorefonts
<ubotu> Found: msttcorefonts, ttf-liberation
<stefg> ???
<jussi01> stefg: ?
<locomo> stefg: its in multiverse
<stefg> locomo: ah, thanks
<Dog> !find res
<ubotu> Found: freeradius-postgresql, jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde, kaddressbook (and 227 others)
<jussi01> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB
<andre_pl> RAOF: I dont see anything in /var/log/messages about that module
<andre_pl> the nvidia module is still loaded though :S
<RAOF> andre_pl: Well, that's going to break it :)
<Dog> Is the upgrade procedure the same for Ubuntu Server as it is in the desktop versions? Can't do update-manager -d, obviously
<stefg> Dog: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RAOF> andre_pl: So, you can do this without rebooting, as follows: stop X, modprobe -r nvidia, modprobe nouveau, start X.
<DanaG> Oh, and the DRI module, too.
<RAOF> Dog: There's a do-release-upgrade (or possibly do-distribution-upgrade) thing, which you should use.
<RAOF> DanaG: No, I don't distribute the DRI module.  You're thinking of the DRM module :)
<Dog> sweet.
<stefg> Dog: given that your /etc/apt/sources.list points to the hardy repos already
<DanaG> Whatever.
<DanaG> Stupid acronym.
<andre_pl> atal, module nouveau not found
<Dog> It does?
<DanaG> I mean, it collides with some evil thing now.
<Dog> I just installed 7.10 server half an hour ago o.O
<stefg> Dog: not by default... and this is not the orthodox way to do it, so better keep a backup before you do it
<RAOF> andre_pl: Have you actually installed the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package?  If so, check that you've got the *correct* linux-nouveau-modules-2.6.24-whatever package installed.
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dog> stefg: if I pooch this, I won't lose anything meaningful, fresh install anyway
<RAOF> Dog: The do-release-upgrade program _is_ the orthodox way to do it.
<KalEl> i suppose the artwork will be released only in the final version?
<Dog> that link should have it, thanks
<Dog> The hardy alpha wallpaper is frickin awesome, actually.
<Danaman5> I just upgraded to Haredy, and everything is slow as molasses now
<KalEl> which one... i've been using it since alpha 4
<Danaman5> apologies for typos, I can barely type at all
<KalEl> this one's for Hardy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<andre_pl> RAOF: should I be using generic or rt module?
<RAOF> andre_pl: Which kernel are you using?  uname -r should tell you what you need.
<Danaman5> Xgl is using a ton of memory and cpu.  I didn't have this problem in gutsy, does anyone know what is going on?
<andre_pl> RAOF: ok, I got the right module loaded, restarted X, and still stuck at 800x600
<RAOF> andre_pl: Try the resolutions thing again?
<andre_pl> same
<musikgoat> anyone know where to get the countdown banner?  The information here points to an authentication page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta?action=show#head-40b980f7f681f54481d6e7fff6a44daf4a742f7e
<RAOF> andre_pl: Does Xorg.0.log say anything about nouveau?
<andre_pl> nada
<andre_pl> and its in my xorg.conf
<RAOF> Could you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<andre_pl> sure
<andre_pl> http://rafb.net/p/xJe6O488.html < Xorg.0.log
<andre_pl> ttp://rafb.net/p/hXkKR918.html xorg.conf
<matyy> is it a know bug that in Hardy Compiz doesn't drow shadows?
<Danaman5> oh thank god, I turned off visual effects and my computer runs at a decent speed again
<musikgoat> sorry, got lost... anyone know of another location for the hardy countdown banner?
<RAOF> andre_pl: Hm.  Do you deliberately have two Screen sections? :)
<andre_pl> RAOF: I did,  yes, for TV Out
<stefg> I'm unsure wether i should file a regression bug about my DVB-T card (digital Tv) not working anymore. dmesg says 'firmware found' and 'frontend registered', but if i try to watch TV with vlc i get  "DVB: frontend 0 frequency 11954000 out of range". This was working in feisty/gutsy
<RAOF> Can you try with a really minimal xorg.conf?  Get rid of the modelines (which may freak out the randr12 code), get rid of the second screen sections, etc?
<RAOF> Because your Xorg.0.log tells me that bulletproof X is kicking in and loading VESA for you :)
<DanaG> oh hey, can somebody open gparted and see if it can move the beginning of ntfs volumes?
<stefg> DanaG: This is asking for trouble.... i wouldn't trust gparted
<DanaG> aah.
<RAOF> andre_pl: Failing that, posting Xorg.0.log.old may be useful, because it should be the failing X log.
<RAOF> I HATE YOU, XORG GIT.
<stefg> hehe
<DanaG> I realized that I have a 40-gig partition for Ubuntu (moy primary OS, actually), a 60-gig for Vista (which I use when I need Windows), and a 60-gig for XP; I'm considering trimming down that XP since I rarely ever ever use it.
<Danaman5> have there been any bugs reported for the gnome-settings-daemon?
<Danaman5> it refuses to start in Hardy for me
<stefg> DanaG: use some windows backup software to take images of the partitions, do a clean repartitioning of your hd and restore the backups... and gain a backup along the way
<m1r> can someone help with bug report ? under which project should i post wireless bug ?
<KalEl> now i only wish foxmarks and gmail manager extensions authors upgrade them to support ff3b4
<andre_pl> RAOF: nothing in xorg.0.log about nouveau either
<DanaG> I have only my old 75GB drive to back up into.... but then again, I'll probably get a big backup drive anyway, soon.
<stefg> DanaG: the trouble is that ntfs support in linux is limited.... i consider resizing ntfs with a reverse engineered file system driver too dangerous
 * stefg is off for a reboot to try another firmware for his DVB card
<DanaG> Oh hey, how much space should I reserve for a "just for the sake of curiosity" installation of Ubuntu on a PS3?
<DanaG> It's a friend's PS3, but I'll be using my old 75GB drive, that I'll also be putting my MyDocs stuff on.
<DanaG> And how about swap size?
<DanaG> Eeh, from the wiki, it looks like I should do the PS3 thaaaang first.
<Lynoure> DanaG: hardy on PS3? That's funny way to test the beta :)
<DanaG> Is there even a PS3 version of Hardy?
<jimmygoon> What arch is PS3?
<DanaG> PPC.
<jimmygoon> ubuntu doesn't maintian ppc anymore does it
<jimmygoon> stefg, if it makes any difference I've resized my ntfs partitions amny times... the read/write is actually stable now (its been included for a year now I think) allbeit slow at times and the resizing is a separate process anyhow
<DanaG> Eeh, I'll wait until I get a backup drive.
<DanaG> But I can at least move stuff around, first.
<musikgoat> can anyone tell me if there is a secret username/password needed for https://www-admin.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<_ruben> musikgoat: it being an admin page, im guessing its ubuntu council/canonical access only
<stefg> jimmygoon: YMMV .... i saw quite a few people in #ubuntu who had their data eaten by gparted, especially when the partition table was in bad shape before. I don't say it's impossibel, i say i wouldn't advise it
<musikgoat> I'd guess as well,  but why is it offered here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta#head-40b980f7f681f54481d6e7fff6a44daf4a742f7e
<DanaG> Hmm, remember testdisk first.
<jimmygoon> huh. well. its your data after all ;)
<DanaG> Who created that software, anyway?
<_ruben> musikgoat: someone put the wrong url there
<richard__> go go beta paaaartey! FD
<richard__> ;D
<DanaG> It's saved my data (and others', too) soooo many times.
<_ruben> should www instead of www-admin
<jimmygoon> jesus firefox is hard to get around security cert problems
<DanaG> jesus firefox?
<DanaG> Sorry, making a joke.
<jimmygoon> haha
<richard__> christian ubuntu?
 * jimmygoon rolls eyes
<DanaG> my variant is 'jeeez'
<_ruben> musikgoat: looks like the url on the website itself is also wrong
<musikgoat> _ruben: thanks, fixed the wiki
<richard__> I wonder why sound wont work...
<richard__> pulseaudio *mumble*
<_ruben> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown also shows that poup, but can be canceled, but wont show the countdown
<musikgoat> _ruben: hmmm...
<Johan-_> no beta yet?
<Johan-_> :(
<stefg> BTW .. to whom it may concern. VLC disabled some playlist parsing features for security reasons, so anyone using it for TV will need a new playlist for zapping thru the channels
<richard__> therei s a beta!!! :D
<_ruben> Johan-_: it *is* out
<richard__> GET IT AND JOIN THE BETA PARTAY! :D :D :D
<Johan-_> oh, not in my apt-get ./
<Johan-_> :/
<DanaG> What party?
<richard__> ah
<richard__> the one in my house
<matyy> does someone with a nvidia card have shadows with compiz?
<DanaG> Must quit to muck around with removing drive letters (in windows).
<mmmiiikkkeee> i am getting this error when i run "sudo apt-get upgrade"   http://pastebin.com/m1018a09c    is this the right place to ask how to resolve this?
<stefg> mmmiiikkkeee: i'm VERY tempted to just mumble /topic .... :-)
<Johan-_> so how to get the beta? What sources do I need do add to get it NOW? :)
<stefg> Johan-_: so what do you have now?
<Johan-_> stefg: running latest alpha, and use the swedish sources
<stefg> Johan-_: so if you did your updates you should already be on the beta...
<Johan-_> stefg: but shouldn't there be any new updates from the latest alpha up to the beta?
<Hobbsee> mmmiiikkkeee: run a dist-upgrade.
<Hobbsee> mmmiiikkkeee: and where did you come from?
<Hobbsee> as in, gutsy, or?
<stefg> Johan-_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... There is no formal beta release except for the CD images to be rebuilt. so if you got your latest updates, say. yesterday, then you probably have it already
<Hobbsee> stefg: that may be a problem with the upgrader.
<Hobbsee> stefg: as for why he's not doing a dist-upgrade to resolve it, i've got NFI, and suggest the /topic, but...
<mmmiiikkkeee> i had read else-where that the issues with "libc6" were resolved;  I was just confused why i am having an issue with it.  Are you saying this is not the right place for me to look to resolve this? If so Please let me know I will search/ask some where else. I did read the topic and i do believe that i now how to deal with the listed things.  dist-upgrade does the exact same thing
<Johan-_> stefg: I know the beta is just a snapshot but I was sort of hoping for some more updates of something :)
<stefg> Hmmm... don't know. I did a fresh alpha 5 install, did a dist-upgrade yesterday, got no updates today. everything works, and i *think* i have the beta now
 * stefg is stressing the fact that this is the first ubuntu beta release where stefg has nothing to really moan about .... quite unusual :-)
<stefg> mmmiiikkkeee: would a fresh install be an option ?
<DanaG> Ugh, no "tell me what's using the drive" feature.
<mmmiiikkkeee> Hobbsee: I was upgrading from gutsy(kubuntu).  the graphical updated crashed and I tryed to 'finish it' in the terminal but it won't install anything at all
<DanaG> That's another thing sorely missing in Windows, that's in Hardy now.
<Hobbsee> mmmiiikkkeee: did the graphical updater let you file a bug?
<Hobbsee> stefg: dist-upgrades are usually a pain
<Hobbsee> mmmiiikkkeee: and if you're in the middle of a dist-upgrade, then run 'sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade'
<marlun> I've got a extern monitor connected to my laptop. When I installed ubuntu it was connected and everything was shown at it but the first time I restarted and got into gnome everything is shown on the laptop screen. The progressbar before gnome is opened is shown on the extern screen. How can I use the extern screen now?
<mmmiiikkkeee> i click the bug report button but then some thing "core dumped" and i got LOTS of errors.  and nothing loaded to report the error
<marlun> I can't find any Monitor settings in System > Preferences.
<mmmiiikkkeee> i think you mean sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade ??? that give the same problem: libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.7-5ubuntu2) but 2.7-9ubuntu2 is installed
<RAOF> marlun: Tried system->Preferences->Screen Resolution?
<RAOF> marlun: You should be able to set up dual-head there
<marlun> RAOF: all I have there is my laptop screen and I see no option for dual screen.
<RAOF> marlun: Hm.  What card/driver?
<stefg> RAOF: checking that on my box the item seems to have disappeared here, too. we had a xorg update, and i swear it was there before
<marlun> RAOF: Nvidia
<RAOF> marlun: Right.  If you haven't installed the binary drivers (System->Hardware Drivers), then you're using the nv drivers which are (A) crap and (B) don't support dual head (IIRC).
<marlun> What is prefered to have the extern screen connected when installing or connect it after the install? (could that make any difference?)
<marlun> RAOF: I have installed those and they are enabled.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, would I really be better off with ATI?
<DanaG> In summer, I mean -- end of June.
<RAOF> marlun: In that case, you want to install the "nvidia-settings" package, and then System->Administration->Nvidia Settings
<richard__> functionality wise I think they are mostly the same
<marlun> RAOF: ok, will try :) thanks.
<RAOF> Man, nouveau + xserver git is _fast_.
<m1r> what i need to do to get installed sun-java6 ? ubuntu restricted extras ?
<RAOF> m1r: I'd suggest installing the "sun-java6-jre" package :)
<RAOF> m1r: In fact, "aptitude search sun-java" should give you some pointers :)
<m1r> ok
<marlun> RAOF: it worked :) thank you very much,
<m1r> RAOF , search shows nothing :/
<RAOF> marlun: nVidia are special.  Basically nothing but their tolls will do anything.
<m1r> do i need to enable some repositoryes ?
<RAOF> m1r: "aptitude search sun-java" doesn't return anything?
<DanaG> tolls?
<DanaG> tools?
<m1r> RAOF, no
<DanaG> trolls?
<Dr_willis_> !find sun-java
<marlun> RAOF: their trolls? :) Their own software?
<arvind> I have reinstalled Firefox beta 4 and when i open it , it says process is already running. I restarted my system and when i opened it again , it says the same. What should i do now?
<ubotu> Found: sun-java5-bin, sun-java5-demo, sun-java5-doc, sun-java5-fonts, sun-java5-jdk (and 12 others)
<RAOF> tOOls :)
<RAOF> m1r: It's in multiverse (being non-free and all).
<Johan-_> any one have netatalk working? I had it working fine in 7.10 upgraded to 8.04 and still working. Now I'm on a new install of 8.04 with my old configfiles but it still doesn't work
<mmmiiikkkeee> running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" i get:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60389/
<marlun> hmmmm :) I read trolls... weird :P
<m1r> ok tnx i try enable
<mneptok> m1r: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<RAOF> He'll need multiverse enabled, of course.
<arvind> pls help
<mneptok> RAOF: he could be a machine telepath.
<mneptok> RAOF: those guys are *all over* IRC
<Dr_willis_> arvind,  you could try moving your .firefox dir, then restarting firefox
<DanaG> I use the java7 plugin, even though it's not guaranteed functional.
<m1r> i have hardy multiuniverse  enabled , but still no luck with java
<mneptok> m1r: sudo apt-get update
<Dr_willis_> I normally install the ubuntu-restricted-extras  package and it grabs it as well.
<Dr_willis_> Yes. a update/upgrade , and try again.. may help
<m1r> ok tnx guys i try
<m1r> so should i install ubuntu restricted after upgrade ?
<m1r> does ubuntu have gnu java installed by default ?
<marlun> ls
<marlun> whops :)
<Dr_willis_> ls -al
<Dr_willis_> :
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> file not found.
<stefg> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marlun> Dr_willis_: not sure why it wouldn't work :P
<stefg> Anyone has a repo for w32codecs and libdvdcss for hardy already ?
<marlun> When connecting to a windows computer with the remote desktop viewer, what port should I use? I can't seem to connect.
<Dr_willis_> Not in the  medibuntu repos yet?
<stefg> Dr_willis_: no, seems not. skimming over the site just tells me about gutsy
<m1r> what is Seahorse ?
<henkjan> m1r: ssh agent
<Dr_willis_> stefg,  check the actual ftp site?
<m1r> henkjan: i did 1st upgrade and on installing it seems it's stoped on setting up seahorse
<stefg> Dr_willis_: they have Feisty packages, and i'm reluctant to try these
<Dr_willis_> for the codecs. you could grab the ones from the mplayer site. and the dcss stuff has a script that can install it...
<m1r> can someone confirm : seahorse 2.22.0-0ubuntu2 cant update ? or is it really taking it 5 min to updgrade ?
<cwillu> !info transmission
<ubotu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<stefg> Dr_willis_: just took individual packages from medibuntu... works for know.
<stefg> know == now
<stefg> ARRRGGHHHH .... how to get rid of that blinking cursor in gnome terminal... the checkbox to turn it off is gone!!! my eyes hurt!!!
<Dr_willis_> I like the blinky thing. :)
<Dr_willis_> set the blink rate to 100000000000000000000 times a sec!
<Dr_willis_> :)
<m1r> do i need seahorse package for system to work ?
<stefg> NO! if i can't turn the blinking cursor off, i'll move over to fedora :-). If there's one thing i can't stand it's a blinking cursor !! :-)
<DanaG> One thing I can't stand: text boxes that look like they have focus, but really don't.
<cwillu> stop putting spaces between the last word of the sentence and the punctuation, and maybe I'll help you :p
<stefg> cwillu: plenking is one of my trademarks
<richard__> but uhhh | woot
<cwillu> stefg,  blinking cursors is ubuntu's :p
<m1r> oh my, 5 min setting up seahorse , like it is xserver :)
<richard__> is alsa still the default in +1 beta?
<RAOF> richard__: Yes, and will be for the forseeable future.
<marlun> To be able to see my windows computer that is also connected to my home network, do I need to tell Ubuntu which workgroup it should look in?
<richard__> RAOF, :o really?
<cwillu> stefg, configuration editor (gconf-editor), /desktop/gnome/interface/cursor_blink
<bazhang> better to upgrade to kde4 in gutsy then do the dist-upgrade, or the reverse? am currently running kde3 gutsy
<Dr_willis_> marlun,  normally it shows all the workgroups here. from what ive seen
<richard__> I thought pulse would be the next big thing! THE FUTURE!
<m1r> oh finaly managed to get to restricted extras :) tnx guys
<marlun> Dr_willis_: hmmm ok, here it finds nothing and I can't use Virtual Desktop Viewer to connect to it, connection fails.
<morphir> evolution consumes a lot of cpu on idle (100%), and I can't see any issues on launchpad that adresses this.
<marlun> Dr_willis_: I've got windows installed on this computer to and it works from there. :)
<Dr_willis_> marlun,   that only prioves you got good wireing. ;0
<RAOF> richard__: Pulse doesn't replace ALSA.  ALSA is an audio-driver system, pulse is a sound server.
<morphir> have evolution been replaced with thunderbird?
<richard__> Ohh..
<lacostej> hi. Does anyone know what creates the /dev/disk entries ? Is that udevd ? at what time ?
<marlun> Dr_willis_: yeah, thought that wouldn't tell you much :P
<Dr_willis_> thers a dozen ways to browse the samba networks.. marlun  i have had MAJOR issues with hardy finding remote networks.. it will work one week, then updates happen and it breaks again.
<richard__> Ohhh..
<Dr_willis_> marlun,  i perfer the fusesmb tools
<richard__> I'm stumped
<Dr_willis_> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb (source: fusesmb): filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7-1 (hardy), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<stefg> cwillu: ok, i give up. I looked in gconf-editor, but it's not there either. So where is it?
<cwillu> stefg, I gave you the path
<Dr_willis_> but even that was broken for me a week or so ago.
<cwillu>  /desktop/gnome/interface/cursor_blink
<richard__> I think I'll have to visit the wikipedia...
<stefg> cwillu: ah, yes
<richard__> ahhh ESD replacement..
<richard__> software mixing..
 * stefg feels *much* better now
<marlun> Dr_willis_: is it easy to use? :)
<Dr_willis_> marlun,  yes. google for 'ubuntu fusesmb wiki' to learn how to use it. :)
<cwillu> marlun, nautilus issues?
<richard__> hmm there is no ubuntu +2
<richard__> I thought I could contact the future
<richard__> ask them where I left my slippers, and when an X replacement will appear
<marlun> cwillu: no, home network/windows and remote desktop issues :)
 * Dr_willis_ installs the Y windowing system
<cwillu> marlun, care to elaborate (again)?
<Dr_willis_> Ive had severe problems with samba networking/browsing not working in  the testing releases.. its possible its broke again.
<PFA> what's a heron?
<RAOF> A bird.
<PFA> is it like heroin?
<PFA> is that drug slang?
<bazhang> so no clue about the path to kde4Hardy from kubuntu gutsy? best to dist-upgrade then go for kde4 or the reverse?
<Dr_willis_> google.com is our friend.
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> lots of bird pictures!
<PFA> are people going to ask for "ubuntu hardy heron" and get a light orange variety of smack?
<marlun> cwillu: won't see my windows computer on my home network when browsing the windows network in nautilus and I can't find my computer in Vinagre or connect to it if i give it the address.
<PFA> is it for pornography?
<cwillu> marlun, xp or vista?
<marlun> cwillu: server 2008
<elkbuntu> PFA, stop now.
<Hobbsee> PFA: google is your friend?
 * DanaG is going to bed now.
<stefg> Any hints on how to import a bookmarks.html file from FF2 into firefox 3? i didn't upgrade an existing profile, i just want to copy over my bookmarks from the gutsy install. But no import wizard, no bookmark manager anymore???
<DanaG> Try just copying the file and then restarting Firefox.
<DanaG> I mean, copy the file into the new profile.
<stefg> Doesn't work
<DanaG> Dang.
<stefg> Doesn't work
<m1r> firefox , if i remove bookmarks toolbar , where does home icon go ?
<cwillu> stefg, open the bookmarks, import and backup, from file
<DanaG> Away, unless you move the button somewhere else.
<Johan-_> Anyone got netatalk to work with ssl in 8.04? Even if it actually compiles with ssl support it won't start the necessary stuff.
<DanaG> !info netatalk
<ubotu> netatalk (source: netatalk): AppleTalk user binaries. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.3-7 (hardy), package size 701 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<DanaG> Never used it, actually; thus, I had to ask what it was.
<Dr_willis_> stefg,  i use one of those online bookmark keeper-extensions normally :) saves me a lot  of hassles
<flowOver> i use googletoolbar
<stefg> cwillu: thanks again. i wonder why they needed to put new labels on old boxes. so the wizard is there, it's just called differently
<DanaG> You should see the Windows version -- it's quite fugly.
<DanaG> Oh, and Home can be dragged off the Bookmarks toolbar.
<cwillu> stefg, more people figure it out the first time the new way.  Honestly, it wasn't _that_ hard to find :p
<andre3> Fonts are much smaller in Firefox 3 in Hardy compared to Gutsy. Anyone else seen that? I have to change the "Minimum font size" in the preferences to get decently sized fonts.
<stefg> cwillu: i'm too old to constantly track the wierd ideas of FF dev's to push things around. So 'open all bookmarks' isn't exactly descriptive for the bookmark manager. i would have expected FF to open /all/ bookmarks in tabs
<flowOver> andre3,  its the new font rendering
<andre3> flowOver: Aha. Something new in firefox 3?
<flowOver> new rendering engine in ubuntu
<andre3> Aha. Rendering of fonts?
<andre3> What's it called, and how can it be configured somehow?
<flowOver> appearance > fonts
<andre3> I've changed that to Subpixel smothing
<andre3> What do you mean was changed there? Some rendering option?
<cwillu> andre3, if you previously had the zoom set to enlarge it a bit, that works differently now
<DanaG> Good night
<askand>  Is it correct that the restricted drivers manager wont show that I need restricted drivers when running from livecd? It shows up after I have installed and rebooted?
<andre3> cwillu: No, I didn't have any zoom setting done. I was using default settings.
<andre3> Setting "Minimum font size" in Firefox fixes it, but it feels like a bad solution.
<clusty> weirdest thing happens: if i try to resize the thunderbird compose email window X crashes
<andre3> flowOver: What was changed actually? Can I set it back? DPI was different?
<gribelu> andre3: try setting layout.css.dpi to 0 in about:config
<andre3> gribelu: Sorry, no noticable difference.
<gribelu> restared ff?
<andre3> yes
<gribelu> ah
<gribelu> :/
<andre3> What does that setting do?
<gribelu> http://kb.mozillazine.org/Layout.css.dpi
<andre3> thanks
<gribelu> maybe try setting it to 96
<andre3> -1 Use the host system’s logical resolution or 96, whichever is greater, for interpreting dimensions specified in absolute units. (Default)
<andre3> That's what I have
<andre3> And 96 DPI is set in Gnome
<gribelu> my firefox used to have smaller font too but i configured too much stuff.. i don't remember what did the trick
<andre3> It sort of sucks that defaults are changed without any info on how to change it back
<gribelu> it's a beta.. :)
<andre3> True..
<andre3> But I'm pretty sure this won't be documented in release notes once final either;-)
<cwillu> andre3, report a bug.  I haven't seen any weird font size changes, so I'm guessing it wasn't deliberate
<andre3> Will do that. Thanks.
<jin> I cna't go back in firefox  the back button is disabled why?
<jin> bug?
<gribelu> ubuntuforums has quite a few threads on the subject.. some people have large fonts, others small
<cwillu> ubuntuforums fosters an interesting approach to problem solving :p
<cwillu> tweak first, ask questions later
<cwillu> makes for an interesting set of problems months down the line in my experience :p
<cwillu> I've seen a few bugs (a hal issue with a vantec external usb enclosure is the latest that sticks out in my mind) where the solution that was eventually found on page 18 didn't work for anybody just tuning in, because of what somebody else tried on page 13 that didn't seem to fix it, but ended up being required to make the solution work
<gribelu> so only 18 pages to read
<gribelu> sweet
<cwillu> :)
<cwillu> it was a short topic :p
<Unksi> hmm, can anyone edit any documents with openoffice?
<Unksi> suddenly, i can't seem to be able to edit any documents because it thinks the content is read only
<Hestv4> with the latest kernel my computer just reboots when X should start
<Hestv4> known bug?
<Dr_willis_> be sure it dident install the 386 kernel when you want the -generic kernel
<Hestv4> I didn't choose anything ;)
<Hestv4> I just follow the updates
<Dr_willis_> double check what you are using
<Dr_willis_> the 386 kernel kept getting reinstalled as the default for me last few weeks
<Hestv4> -2.6.24-12-generic
<Hestv4> 2.6.24-11 works
<Hestv4> sometimes I can get the system up if I choose recovery and start X from there
<Hestv4> this is a "strange" via epia mini-itx
<Hestv4> if that matters
<theunixgeek> Where can I get the Hardy wallpaper without the heron?
<Hestv4> Dr_willis: root_dev 0x6801 instead of root_dev 0x801, can that matter?
<Dr_willis_> Hestv4,  no idea on that..  sorry.
<Dr_willis_> i wonder if the hd is slow to spinup?
<Hestv4> no no
<Hestv4> it's already spinning when X should start you know...
<Hestv4> hmm.. I can try with nosplash to see if that helps
<Dr_willis_> i alwyas disable the splash and framebuffer
<theunixgeek> Can anyone send me their /usr/share/pixmaps/wallpaper as a tar.gz or zip file? :)
<Hestv4> Dr_willis: it helped.
<Hestv4> but that's not the way to run it :(
<Hestv4> "everything should work", right?
<Hestv4> theunixgeek: cannot access /usr/share/pixmaps/wallpaper: No such file or directory
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: backgrounds instead of wallpaper, sorry
<luke__> Hello, I have a rendering error and I don't know what is causing it, I just upgraded from 7.04 and it's been doing it ever since, here is a screeny
<Hestv4> theunixgeek: I have nothing special there...
<luke__> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y69/TheFuzzball/Kubuntu%20Hardy%20problems/snapshot3.png
<[mbm]> anyone try xen in hardy yet?
<jessica> i need help with my webcam i can get it working but when i put it on my whole system freeze's
<[mbm]> noticing some odd glitches trying
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: if you go into system > preferences > appearance > wallpaper, hold the mouse cursor over the wallpaper and that's the directory :P
<luke__> does anyone know how to fix this problem, it is intolorable
<Hestv4> theunixgeek: /usr/share/backgrounds then
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: ah, that's it :)
<jessica> my system freezes when i put my webcam
<jessica> how can i stop it freezes
<theunixgeek> jessica: more detail, please?
<theunixgeek> jessica: what do you mean by "it freezes" ?
<jessica> my whole system stops i carnt move my mouse my music playing stops and i to retart it by the restart button
<[mbm]> luke__: Option "AccelMethod" "XAA" in your xorg.conf and see if that fixes it (looks like an EXA bug)
<Hestv4> theunixgeek: either you're not accepting the dcc, or there's a damn firewall somewhere...
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: probably a firewall.
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: citiskyline@yahoo.com
<lintel> hi, I just tried the new 8.04ß KDE4 Live CD. My QN: If my Atheros AR5007eg isn't supported => then the same occurs for Ubuntu and I can 4get Hardy for my laptop?
<luke__> [mbm]: thanks, I'll try it
<theunixgeek> lintel: have you tried the regular, non-alpha ubuntu? (7.10)
<Hestv4> theunixgeek: ahh, I'm not registered on the irc network.. that's it
<theunixgeek> oh ok
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: /msg nickserv register [NICKNAME] [PASSWORD]
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: type that in ^
<[mbm]> lintel: there are some unofficial madwifi patches for that -- is this an eeepc?
<lintel> theunixgeek: AR5007eg was never supported so far
<theunixgeek> lintel: ok
<[mbm]> (seems to be the most common use of those chips)
<luke__> [mbm]: where am I putting this option?
<Hestv4> theunixgeek: I know.. but I'm registered on too many networks already...
<theunixgeek> ok
<Hestv4> theunixgeek: mail sent...
<lintel> [mbm]: I know there are, but I report here, since IMHO UBU should support this quite common device "out of the box"
<[mbm]> luke__: device section
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: ok thanks
<luke__> ta
<[mbm]> lintel: well, issue is actually that madwifi hasn't accepted the 5k patches
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: hmm... I'm not getting it. can you try citiskyline@gmail.com :)
<lintel> [mbm]: indeed, but I really wonder how Mandriva Beta did it then?
<[mbm]> lintel: presumably by hacking together an unsupported madwifi release, which imho is not the way to do it
<lintel> [mbm]: NB his is NO nagging, but I want UBU to work for many pple
<[mbm]> (that's fine for personal use, but don't distribute something and expect the madwifi team to support it)
<lintel> [mbm]: in fact I tried the last madwifi hack as posted @ UBU-forums but it never worked
<[mbm]> lintel: ditto, I have an eeepc that happens to have one of those cards, but I'm being patient with the madwifi teamand understand their reasons for rejecting a new hal binary blob which may introduce more bugs
<[mbm]> lintel: mbm.openwrt.org/eee .. I have a patched madwifi sources posted there
<lintel> [mbm] avail. via apt-get?
<[mbm]> sources. not packages
<lintel> [mbm]: :( I tried these in vain, thanks nevertheless
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: hm... I'm not receiving it. What's the subject?
<Hestv4> backgrounds.tgz
<Hestv4> Mar 21 11:25:10 bunke postfix/smtp[27987]: 5E8CC1FF81CD: to=<citiskyline@gmail.com>, relay=gmail-smtp-in.l.google.com[64.233.183.27]:25, delay=144, delays=1.3/0/1.3/141, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 OK 1206095110 f4si11130355nfh.26)
<[mbm]> lintel: it's trivial to compile, but out of the scope of this particular channel
<[mbm]> and yes it does have the atheros 5k support
<Hestv4> theunixgeek: check yahoo again. they were greylisting me
<[mbm]> some time when I'm not so lazy I may be inclined to compile the hardy packages you require
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: no, still not there
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: let me empty my spam and then resend it in case it went into spam
<[mbm]> anyone play with xen yet?
<lintel> [mbm]: please link
<Hestv4> theunixgeek: http://ambricka.se/tmp/backgrounds.tgz
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: thanks :) it's downloading
<[mbm]> lintel: subdirectory of what I linked before, specifically http://mbm.openwrt.org/eee/kernel/wifi/madwifi-src-patched.tar.gz
<[mbm]> (make sure to remove your existing madwifi modules first so you don't mix them up)
<theunixgeek> Hestv4: thank you very much :)
<Hestv4> next box will be a mythbuntu
<hardytestrun> hello there
<hardytestrun> had some trouble with hardy beta, is does not detect my nvidia card with restricted hardware manager
<hardytestrun> any one has the same experience?
<hardytestrun> i had to resort to envy to get it up and running
<hardytestrun> for the rest , it look pretty good
<hardytestrun> looks
<hardytestrun> just wondering why they keep those gnome games in gnome
<hardytestrun> hehe
<hardytestrun> :P
 * [mbm] noticed several xen bugs but nobody here seems interested
<fromport> everybody is interested but it doesn't seem to have priority :-(
<hardytestrun> yes i see
<hardytestrun> maybe the wrong time?
<[mbm]> doubt it, there have been bugs opened in launchpad for awhile with no official response
<hardytestrun> all are at a conference some how?
<hardytestrun> :P
<fromport> xen-3.2 was updated this week. there is response ;-)
<hardytestrun> does it have an decent gui frontend now? ( xen )
<[mbm]> fromport: hardly; the xen kernel is compiled with everything xen as modules and yet initramfs is completely clueless about xen, as if nobody had even bothered trying to boot hardy under xen
<[mbm]> and assuming you look past that *cough* minor oversight, the networking is broken
<fromport> i filed the bugreport about "networking notworking" ;-)
<[mbm]> noticed that one
<hardytestrun> well there still is some time before final release
<fromport> i'm using KVM right now. that is working really nice. Only thing that's unclear to me is how to get public ip bridging enabled: the wiki's aren't clear at all/dont work: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KvmWithBridge
<hardytestrun> lets hope for you they take a look at the xen issue
<hardytestrun> and the restricted hardware not detecting nvidia cards...
<hardytestrun> any way got to call it a rap, see you all next time
<hardytestrun> :P
 * [mbm] has a few colo servers running xen and ubuntu domUs under .. users can't upgrade to hardy because it breaks xen
<henkjan> [mbm]: does it break the dom0?
<drainman> if i install hardy now, will it upgrade to the rls version?
<[mbm]> henkjan: likely, although I haven't been crazy enough to switch a dom0 over to hardy when it won't even run as a domU
<drainman> when it comes out i mean
<fromport> hardytestrun: my wife's laptop with a nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce Go 6600] is recognised perfecty and running accelerated X ;-)
<fromport> drainman: sure, why not?
<henkjan> [mbm]: talk to zul in #ubuntu-server
<drainman> i just dont want to reinstall it and stuff
<fromport> henkjan: i'm talking for the last few days to zul on #xen ;-)
<fromport> he's starting to dislike me ;-)
<DarkMageZ> anyone used usenet on ubuntu? which client would you recommend ?
<henkjan> fromport: :)
<foxiness> hi,am working with GPRS conn ,the epiphany change to workoffline often when am online ,how can i tell the network manager am online or is there workaround ?
<foxiness> am using Gnome-ppp to conn
<jng>  i just installed hardy and in the install it spotted my gutsy install and offered to import accounts -- neat.  I passed on the option (not sure how much it would have done) but wonder if there is any way to do this post-install -- or any doc of what it would have done?
<caffeineguy> Realtek ALC268 just won't work. whenever any sound is played it just goes into an eternal echo thing.
<caffeineguy> on latest backports to
<caffeineguy> login sound just repeats five or six times tough
<caffeineguy> *drinks coffee and tinkers on*
<mollitz> wie kann ich von hardy alpha auf beta upgraden? apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<mollitz> wie kann ich von hardy alpha auf beta upgraden? apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<coz_> any issues with todays updates/
<orkun> compiz nukes my webbrowser's rendering speed(opera and firefox) - will i be able to avoid that effect using xserver-xephyr to open another xsession in a window?
<Hobbsee> mollitz: ja.
<foxiness> the output of badblocks are "Pass completed, 37 bad blocks found." ,what i need to do next?
<TheInfinity> foxiness: buy a news hdd ;)
<TheInfinity> -s
<foxiness> lol
<foxiness> ok cancel -- i will select cancel
<TheInfinity> you can still use this hdd, but you will get more and more bad blocks which means more and more data loss
<foxiness> even if i will delete all partition and start form 0
<TheInfinity> this has nothing to do with partitions
<mollitz> ohh this is english i am sorry ;)
<mollitz> ok the problem is, nothing happens
<mollitz> on update he is downloading 7 MB of new sources but on upgrade and dist-upgrade nothing happens!
<mollitz> how can i check the ubuntu version ?
<neoset> anyone here successfully installed (k)ubuntu hardy on nvraid with installed XP on it?
<foxiness> TheInfinity, k thank u a lot
<TheInfinity> neoset: nvraid is fake raid
<neoset> i know
<TheInfinity> -> makes no sense and is simulated in xp
<TheInfinity> so you cant use it
<mollitz> is it possible to use a fake raid with both, linux and windows
<TheInfinity> yes linux can use its own soft raid
<TheInfinity> but this can be done without nvidia
<mollitz> ok
<mollitz> im off bye
<neoset> so you have to install linux first and then windows?
<glowy> hey guys, my 8.04 beta installation is stuck at 100%. what should i do?
<mollitz> ^^
<TheInfinity> neoset: windows cant use linux soft raid
<TheInfinity> because its soft raid ans simulated by linux kernel
<neoset> so it is impossible dualbooting windows and linux on fake raid?
<TheInfinity> you can set up for every os an own fake raid
<TheInfinity> but soft raid has no sense on user systems
<glowy> any1 know what to do with stuck installation?
<fromport> glowy: The five R's of windows tech support: Retry, Reboot, Reinstall, Replace & Resign
<glowy> fromport: well i thought i'd install ubuntu to not have windows probs
<fromport> glowy: got you! ;-)
<fromport> what do you mean with "stuck at 100%" the graphical progress indicator?
<glowy> fromport: so is there no other solution than totally reinstalling it?
<fromport> dunno, but you're not giving much detailed info, so nobody is responding
<glowy> ok what should i tell u? os: ubuntu 8.04beta
<glowy> partitioning worked flawlessly
<fromport>  < fromport> what do you mean with "stuck at 100%" the graphical progress indicator?
<glowy> and at the step "installation protocolls are being copied" (100%) it's stuck
<x1101> how long has it been stuck?
<minimec> Hi. I am setting up a sources.list for hardy. What do you think, should I add the medibuntu repo or is hardy good enough, when it comes to multimedia and codeces...
<soto> foxiness: You can specify -c to mkfs so it avoids using detected bad blocks. But your drive might be failing: Strongly consider replacing it or returning it as defective under warranty.
<glowy> x1101, about 30 minutes
<x1101> glowy: any install went normally up till now?
<glowy> x1101: exactly, everything went smoothly
<x1101> glowy: is this a clean install (sorry if i'm asking things you have already said, i just joined the channel)
<glowy> x1101: what do u mean with clean install?
<foxiness> soto, thanks , i think i will replace it soon
<x1101> glowy: are you installing the fresh, or are you upgrading from a previous version of Ubuntu>
<glowy> x1101: fresh install and have also gutsy and vista on other partitions
<x1101> glowy: have you tried the install more than once?
<glowy> x1101: no it's the first time with hardy
<glowy> so shall i abort it and try it again?
<x1101> glowy: yes, and when it boots, if there is an option to check the disk, do that before you install, there might be an error in your download
<glowy> ok ill do that
<x1101> glowy: good luck
<glowy> x1101: thx
<marlun> Anyone have any idea why rdesktop would give me "ERROR: recv: Connection reset by peer" when started? I'm trying to connect to a windows server and I've got remote desktop setup.
<freexe> I ran am upgrade to hardy and have had a few issues, it seems to use the 386 kernal and the generic ones causes my system to fail to book
<freexe> boot*
<glowy> x1101: it booted without problems with the (incomplete) install
<glowy> so should i really reinstall?!
<x1101> glowy: is anything acting odd?
<glowy> x1101: didnt notice til now...
<glowy> x1101: what would u do?
<savvas> kernel gurus around? do i need the fuseiso package to mount isos in hardy?
<x1101>  glowy if it booted on a (partial) install, and everything seems to be working fine, i would try to run 'sudo aptitude update' just to make sure everything is up to date, the try to use it, but be ready for it to fail @ any time, and have to re-install then
<_ruben> mounting isos requires loop only
<glowy> x1101: ok that sounds reasonable
<x1101> glowy: this is a beta after all, we can't expect it to be perfect
<glowy> true indeed
<x1101> glowy: the other thing you could do is just go to your gusty partition, install virtualbox and try it in there...
<glowy> x1101: maybe the install gui wasnt updated but the installation process was already finished
<x1101> glowy: or it could have been a bug in the X server
<glowy> x1101: could be. as i dont already had some probs with xserver...
<x1101> glowy: what kinds of problems
<minimec> There are definitly some progresses in Hardy since alpha5. Starts to be quiet nice our new baby...
<glowy> problems with the resolution
<x1101> glowy: ah
<x1101> glowy: widescreen monitor?
<madgod> oi anyone here?
<minimec> glowy: I have a virtual hardy running here. Guest additions work well... You can test hardy the hard way in Virtualbox...
<MenZa> madgod: several people.
<madgod> well i need a little help
<combat> madgod, why dont you just ask?
<madgod> the title bar for firefox is gone or somthing
<madgod> i never had this happen before
<x1101> glowy: do you have a widescreen monitor, those have always been problematic in linux
<glowy> x1101: 16:10 laptop screen
<minimec> madgod: >view<sidebar?
<madgod> the title menu is gone
<madgod> err
<madgod> everything above the address bar is missing
<tux> anyone else having issues sending email in evolution via gmail's smtp ?
<madgod> hold on i have an idea
<madgod> nvm that didnt work
<combat> madgod, maybe you pressed some f-keys like f11
<madgod> nah it was after i used wine to test css
<x1101> glowy: that would be the issue
<madgod> counter strike was in fullscreen @ 1024x768 and it was gone then and i closed it and its still missing
<madgod> err i started firefox when it was in fullscreen
<glowy> x1101: but it worked for some time and then the login screen was at 800x600
<x1101> glowy: now that is odd, is it right now (post install)?
<combat> madgod, did u restart firefox or reboot your pc/notebook?
<madgod> yeah both
<glowy> x1101: no right now the resolution is okay. another question: which package do i need to install in order to open jar files
<madgod> first things i had done
<madgod> i installed opera just to fix it
<madgod> but eh
<arvind> hi
<madgod> oh major lulz i fixed it
<madgod> thanks anyways
<x1101> glowy: i think you need at least the java jre installed
<x1101> glowy: do you install vai command line or GUI
<glowy> x1101: both :D im downloading the java 6 webstart via gui now
<arvind> i installed HH alpha6 but i still hav my old kernel shown at the start up
<arvind> why?
<glowy> arvind: why didnt u install the new beta?
<minimec> arvind: Di dyou do an upgrade from gutsy? In this case it is logic.
<x1101> glowy: sounds good
<arvind> is the beta out?
<glowy> arvind: i guess thats just the string in grub loader
<arvind> its on 27 th
<stefg> Hi, can someone help me remember the name of the compiz-plugin that zooms out and shows your desktops/viewports side by side ... i had that on ubuntu gutsy, but can't remember the name or find out if i have it already
<arvind> glowy ,i upgraded frm gutsy o
<combat> stefg, maybe expo?
<arvind> when is HH beta release?
<minimec> arvind: As you upgraded from gutsy, hardy keeps the latest gutsy kernel to have a running system in case of fail... I guess with sudo apt-get autoclean you can remove it.
<glowy> arvind: so i'm pretty sure u have the new kernel installed. the string at startup doesnt check the kernel but just display the predefined
<arvind> i have 2.6.24.12 kernel
<arvind> glowy,wat abt beta
<stefg> combat: thx.. #compiz-fusion got me going
<Wicks> Hi all - just upgraded to hardy beta... when logging into gnome, I'm getting "gnome-settings-deamon" not starting...
<Wicks> i have a feeling it has something to do with XGL on previous installation - anyone else had the same problem?
<vega--> Wicks: yes, occasionally
<vega--> Wicks: .. and started from terminal works ok
<vega--> i vaguely remember a workaround in some bugreport
<Wicks> vega--, so just tyoe gdm at the terminal?
<arvind> i am using hardy alpha,but not sure which version i m using
<arvind> how to find which version of HH i m using?
<combat> arvind, Hary is 8.04
<combat> ^^
<sebr> dudes, i have a problem when updating to hardy
<sebr> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libc6
<arvind> i want to know whether i m using alpha 5 or 6
<vox> anyone know why mousekeys would turn itself on every 2-3 days for no apparent reason?
<combat> arvind, after installing hardy you are permanently getting updates, so you cant exactly find out which alpha-version you are using
<arvind> i m not getting updates
<spawn57> then the same one you were using ..
<combat> arvind, you should, open the update-manager or type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Davo_Dinkum> Will KDE4 be in hardy?
<vega--> Davo_Dinkum: no
<arvind> i m not getting updates on HH
<minimec> arvind: Whe you just did the upgrade, you should be up to date...
<arvind> i upgraded to HH yesterday
<arvind> is beta released?
<sebr> i can't upgrade :(
<sebr> E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on libc6
<sebr> what am i supposed to do about that
<combat> arvind, yesterday, so maybe there are no updates yet
<minimec> arvind: verify your /etc/apt/sources.list.
<minimec> arvind: You should be up to date...
<arvind> any new repository for HH?
<combat> arvind, yesterday beta was released, so most exactly you are running the beta version
<arvind> how to find?
<arvind> combat ,how to find whether i m using alpha or beta
<combat> arvind, you cant find out
<combat> arvind, the updates between these minor versions are very smooth
<combat> sometimes there are daily updates
<combat> the ubuntu-team only releases some minor versions
<minimec> arvind: Once you have the hardy repos in /etc/apt/sources.list you are hardy 'bleeding edge' ;)
<arvind> what r the hardy repositories?
<bazhang> arvind: you going to dist-upgrade?
<arvind> bazhang,yes
<minimec> bazhang: He did ...
<bazhang> arvind: then what is your question?
<WelshDragon> Hi, i've got a slightly wierd and annoying problem. I can't open any new internet connections. If i open my browser everything times out. (Including my router)...Updates are not working, none of the online games are working either. But before it all broke, i was already on IRC and had an ssh session open with my server and thye are still working. Any idea how i can get it wroking properly again? (Without Restarting)
<minimec> bazhang: He was not sure, what he is running...
<arvind> do i want 2 add any new links to my repos?
<minimec> arvind: Medibuntu could be your friend.
<arvind> k
<bazhang> arvind: you want to add 2 new links to your repos? which ones?
<arvind> is there any new ones?
<MenZa> Medibuntu doesn't have Hardy yet, I believe.
<MenZa> Although the Gutsy packages might work.
<stefg> WelshDragon: checked if your DNS is working?
<WelshDragon> Yes, All my other computers are working fine, Use the same DNS
<minimec> MenZa: It does. Just activated it.
<arvind> bazhang,are there any new ones?
<bazhang> gutsy mediubuntu does work so far with hardy
<WelshDragon> Oh nevermind sorry...moblock....
<stefg> WelshDragon: Does 'ping www.google.com' work ?
<WelshDragon> Fixed
<bazhang> arvind: official or not?
<WelshDragon> Thanks anyway stefg
<arvind> anything?
<MenZa> minimec: Oooh.
<minimec> MenZa: ...But you have to copy/paste the gutsy line and change manually to 'hardy'
<MenZa> minimec: Yeah; I can tell
<MenZa> Just browsing the files
<arvind> bazhang,anything
<arvind> has any one tried swiftweasel
<bazhang> arvind: official or not? what do you want to add? in terms of software etc
<arvind> bazhang,both
<MenZa> minimec: added, updated. :)
<bazhang> arvind: that really depends on you; there are some unstable repos you could add; but I will let you find those on your own
<arvind> bazhang,give me the official links
<slavik> are there issues with keyboards in hardy?
<Davo_Dinkum> is there a list of mirrors hosting hardy ISOs?
<ompaul> Davo_Dinkum, no - they are not on mirrors you have to go to the cdimage.ubuntu.com to get the sources you want reason - it is not released yet
<ompaul> at least that is my understanding
<Davo_Dinkum> oh ok
<Davo_Dinkum> hi ompaul :D
<ompaul> Davo_Dinkum, hi
<Davo_Dinkum> :/ sloooow download
<arvind> bazhang, give me some official links
<vox> any issues with update manager at present? my appears to not be workink
<arvind> Vox,it is fine
<vox> mmm
<arvind> combat, give me some official repos links
<vox> my update manager starts and shows what's to be updated. Click on Update, and it just sits... and doesnt bring up the gksudo password box
<arvind> vox, reboot ur system and try it again
<vox> arvind: i just did
<arvind> vox, try updating via Terminal
<vox> using apt-get?
<arvind> ya
<vox> yeah that works fine
<minimec> how do you handle RealPlayer streams?
<vox> minimec: with realplayer or vlc
<arvind> minimec,install mediaplayerconnectivity plugin in firefox
<arvind> minimec,i dont know the exact name
<minimec> vox: Evry time I do a Ubuntu installation the struggle starts with a good RealPlayer deb. Do you have a good repo?
<minimec> arvind: I tried that once too...
<vox> i.. just turn uni and multiverse on and install realplayer *shrug*
<minimec> Helix doesn't play the streams that I want to watch...
<minimec> vox: Hmmm? I have no realplayer...
<minimec> no 'realplay' too
<mc-george> hey guys, where do I check if a new comp I'm thinking of buying will be compatible with Ubuntu
<vox> mc-george: im not aware of any current machines that arent
<drainman> anyone have crash when autocompleting in terminal with tab?
<vox> there's some older intel chipsets that have issues, thats about it
<drainman> i have to force rebook
<mc-george> vox: could I paste the specs in here, just to e safe?
<vox> mc-george: paste into a pastebin
<mc-george> ok
<drainman> and the information notification makes my computer crash to...
<mc-george> vox: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60408/
<ubuntu> hi everyone
<ubuntu> I have problems installing hardy 64 bit, it says errno 5
<amikrop> In a Feisty installation how could I use Hardy's repos for a while, only for installing a single package, and then change back to the Feisty's repos?
<vox> mc-george: looks pretty run-of-the-mill stuff
<captainm> amikrop: That's not a good idea
<mc-george> vox: thanks
<mc-george> vox: I was also wondering if Hardy beta is good for "new linux" users?
<tdoggette> ubuntu is reacting as though i am continuously pressing the up button, and the shift and capslock keys do not work. i assume i hit a key combination of some kind, because this happened suddenly.
<mc-george> as in safe
<vox> mc-george: friend of mine has a similar setup, but quad-core and 8gig of ram
<amikrop> captainm: why?
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey guys what is the best way to upgrade from alpha to beta
<tdoggette> i cannot reboot, as i cannot save data in open applications
<vox> mc-george: i wouldnt use hoary until it's officially released
<mc-george> vox: still problems?
<arvind> sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<captainm> amikrop: there's a good chance it'll mess up you're system
<vox> mc-george: it's a work-in-progress, it hasnt been officially released yet
<vbabiy-laptop> thanks arvind
<amikrop> captainm: even a single package (a game)?
<mc-george> vox: ok, I had a lot of people telling me to get it, so as to not have to do a huge upgrade in a month, and that it was pretty much usable
<amikrop> I will immediatelly change back to Feisty's repos.
<luca85> amikrop: the problem is, that that game will have MANY dependencies
<luca85> in system libraries
<amikrop> yes
<arvind> vbabiy-laptop,dont use that command use this sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luca85> trust me, I did things like these before, it just becomes a horrible mess
<vbabiy-laptop> thanks arvind I will try that
<luca85> amikrop refrain and wait for hardy :)
<amikrop> luca85: ok :-)
<arvind> bazhang,tell me the official repos for HH
<mc-george> luca85: he could just get beta
<bazhang> arvind: do you have hardy installed now?
<arvind> yes i have
<arvind> i m not sure its beta or alpha
<vbabiy-laptop> How can I check what version I am running
<bazhang> arvind: is there some program you cannot install?
<chdst> dist-upgrading from a6 to beta...with me luck ^^
<arvind> no
<chdst> wish, too
<minimec> as usual I use the realplayer package from debian-multimedia... You have to put the plugin files in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b4/plugins
<bazhang> vbabiy-laptop: well if you are fully updated then it is beta, assuming you installed hardy at some point
<combat> arvind, why dont you wanna know which version you are running?
<combat> aeh
<combat> why do you
<arvind> vbabiy-laptop,i m also trying how to find it
<vox> mc-george: it's definately usable, but it's not 100% stable yet, and there's daily updates
<tdoggette> incidentally, replacing the keyboard doesn't help
<vbabiy-laptop> bazhang: Yeah I am fully updated
<bazhang> vbabiy-laptop: welcome to beta ;]
<tdoggette> \
<slavik> anyone know anything about RT?
<vox> slavik: the ticketing system?
<tdoggette> ubuntu is reacting as though i am continuously pressing the up button, and the shift and capslock keys do not work. i assume i hit a key combination of some kind, because this happened suddenl
<mc-george> vox: if there aren't serious problems, just minor ones most people can live with... I'm just afraid of security problems, and other serious stuff, and seems a lot of people are using it OK
<arvind> slavik,what is RT?
<slavik> request tracker
<slavik> yes, vox
<vbabiy-laptop> bazhang: it was only a 8 meg upgrade ?
<vox> mc-george: nah no real issues there
<arvind> bazhang,i have nt received any updates
<vox> slavik: yeah i've used it for a year or so
<chdst> slavik: I use it extensively at work. PM if you want
<mc-george> vox: so its reasonable safe :p
<vox> mc-george: yep
<vox> slavik: personally i prefer cerberus
<slavik> do you know if it's possible to change the pages? and get it to accept users with same e-mail addresses?
<mc-george> vox: then I think I'm gonna download the beta and burn it to cd once I get new comp
<bazhang> vbabiy-laptop: how about sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get upgrade? does that have nothing else?
<vistakiller> i still have problem with nvidia driver in kubuntu kde 3.5.9
<vbabiy-laptop> bazhang: np
<vbabiy-laptop> no
<chdst> slavik: Not trying to be smart here, but it's open source Perl. It's definitely possible.
<bazhang> vbabiy-laptop: and this was from the alpha 6?
<vistakiller> the hardware manager dont regognize my 8800gts and the only way is to install the driver with envyng
<vbabiy-laptop> bazhang: yeah
<arvind> vistakiller,try updating KDE to 4
<MenZa> vistakiller: nvidia-glx-new should work.
<vox> vistakiller: why not use the nvidia binaries?
<vistakiller> is not working
<slavik> chdst: I am mainly looking for guides ...
<bazhang> vistakiller: kde4 will not change anything contrary to what arvind is saying
<vistakiller> i have try to manual install the driver but then the xserver crash
<vistakiller> i dont like kde 4 like ti is now :P
<vistakiller> it*
<vistakiller> i try to reinstall all nvidia packages and restricted modules but still nothing
<vistakiller> and finally once more time i have install driver with envy
<bazhang> vistakiller: best to learn how to recover from the terminal then; envy could lead to some issues when you have a kernel update for example
<vistakiller> i have go to recovery and from there the option to recover the xserver or like that
<vbabiy-laptop> bazhang: is there a way to check what version you are running?
<arvind> i cant install flash plugin in FF3 b4
<vistakiller> in hardy the command sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is not working to change driver :(
<arvind> it says it has some issues
<luca85> arvind: it is not in the repos, neither of the two possible choices
<vistakiller> arvind the have ton upload addons for ff3
<luca85> arvind: as far as I know, we will have to install it manually (i.e. from the tar.gz from the official site) until it is added to the repos
<arvind> k
<luca85> arvind: I MIGHT be wrong
<luca85> but that's my pov :)
<vistakiller> bazhang it seems to be the only way to install the driver
<vistakiller> i use kubuntu 2 years and this system is from 2 upgrades
<vistakiller> i know to use the tools to install driver or to recover my system
<vistakiller> i have to say that something is wrong with the nvidia driver in repositories or how to load to kernel
<Pres-Gas> Okay, I installed Hardy Beta on a Dell Latitude D630 and having issues with the new wireless drivers.  I am gathering logs for a bug report.  Anyone know of quick links for iwl3945 drivers?
 * Pres-Gas thanks the gods he repartitioned and still has 7.10 as well
<edgy> Hi, how can I connect to a wireless router with no WEP or WAP encryption? there is no none option?
<TheImp> edgy: if your router supports this yes ...
<edbash> ubuntu hard users. I'm with a litlle problem with my dsl conection. In the boot, sometimes the dsl conection is up correctly. But to set up the dsl conection after the boot i have to do this: ~cd /etc/init.d; sudo ./networking restart. How can i fix it?
<irelinquish> are you using a router?
<Lilacor> Pres-Gas: that sounds like a intel card, you should be able to wipe your /etc/network/interfaces clean [back it up first] and then restart to get it working. I have an intel card and this works for me. [not the same model however]
<bazhang> vistakiller: well as long as you know how to recover; this is still beta however and there will be some breakage likely in the next month or so
<edbash> irelinquish, no
<edbash> Lilacor, my network interfacer is ok. not wrong with it
<edgy> TheImp: yes my router supports this but knetworkmanager deson't give me this option
<TheImp> is it activated in your router?
<irelinquish> well i'm about to install 8.04 kde, wish me luck you guys : )
<edgy> TheImp: yes
<bazhang> good luck irelinquish
<TheImp> then networkmanager should do it. otherwise make a bug report with everything you need to analyze it
<jessica> i am having a problem updating to hardy
<jessica> when i do update-manager -d on gutsy i get a error
<jessica> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60409/
<edbash> please, in what log file the dsl errors is?
<prometheus> when I boot up the alternate cd I get a blank screen
<prometheus> is there a kernel switch to bot use X?
<jessica> can some one help me update to hardy
<edgy> TheImp: any way you can try this yourself?
<prometheus> or the kernel switch for text mode
<prometheus> or disable the framebuffer
<cwillu> prometheus, alternate cd doesn't bring up x as far as I know;  the usual kernel switch though is 'single'
<prometheus> ok
<cwillu> prometheus, if its just the splash screen causing trouble, just remove 'splash' from the boot line
<prometheus> I think loading the framebuffer is locking it up
<cwillu> and remove quiet as well if you want to see more debugging info
<sachael> hi! where can i get a torrent for the 8.04 beta? site seems down? :/
<davek> How's the installer working in HH beta? I'm running it live right now the it looks good, would like to install on hdd if the installer can see my other drives.
<prometheus> is goes blank after syslog starts
<noelferreira> hi. i just upgraded to hardy and i get this error running gnome-settings-daemon :The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.
<noelferreira> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<noelferreira> The error was 'BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)'. My themes, icons ... don't work! any help?
<davek> how's the new installer?
<thompa> i just did a fresh install but now no walkman device is showing up, only as usb
<thompa> and it is unmountable
<flipstar> anyone else had problems with the inet ?
<arcticpenguin380> should i mount my /home if i have to reinstall Hardy? I have to use gutsy to get to hardy
<flipstar> would make sense
<arcticpenguin380> wont the older programs mess up the config files?
<vistakiller> ok i was afk, I can live with manual nvidia driver install :)
<vistakiller> is np
<flipstar> you are updating from gutsy to hardy? so everything including the config files would get updated(except you keep them)
<arcticpenguin380> Im on my laptop My computer with hardy got mest up
<Seb> hi fellows
<T1m0thy> I was just reading through the Beta wiki page and it says "Ubuntu 8.04 Beta includes ufw (Uncomplicated Firewall), a new host-based firewall application configurable from the command line which is designed to make administering a firewall easier for end users while not getting in the way of network administrators." Shouldn't end users and network administrators be switched?\
<Seb> after dist-upgrading from gutsy to hardy, I can't seem to enter the administrator mode in kde, any idea why that could be ? It doesn't even ask for my password anymore, just says "please wait", and then comes back to regular-mode...
<Arand> Hey, anybody know what version of fglrx currently in hardy repos (for jockey) or knows how to find out (interpret version numbers...)?
<nikrud> !info xorg-driver-fglrx hardy
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.11-12.31)): Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.11-12.31 (hardy), package size 9716 kB, installed size 29352 kB
<nikrud> argh
<nikrud> 8.3 , the latest fglrx
<nikrud> argh, cannot read, thought I couldn't type
<prometheus> if you have trouble with a blank screen on install add "vga=791" to your kernel params
<Arand> ok so the 8-3 does mean 8.3, that's basically what I wanted to make sure, cheers.
<nikrud>  7.1 X 8.3 ati on 2.6.24 kernel
<nikrud> burn is done, time to install
<jessica> is hardy nerly stable yet
<Flannel> jessica: Its beta software, so not quite
<Arand> Depends on your hardware I'd say.
<raidium> i find it very solid so far
<raidium> running some new high end hardware as well in a non standard config
<jessica> i tryed it about a month ago and some things that didnt work in gutsy worked but somethings didnt work that worked in gutsy
<Seb> no idea, eh ? :)
<nikrud> burn don't put away messages in notices
<trappist> ok I'm about to upgrade from gutsy, anything I should know first?
<jessica> im upgrading now
<jessica> i tryed it when it was still in developer edition and now its beta im expecting most of the problems have been fixed and there just fixing the last things
<BUGabund1> hi thre
<Seb> trappist: apart from the fact that kde won't let you go into admin mode, no :>
<BUGabund1> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/beta/source/
<BUGabund1> can someone explain this to me?
<trappist> Seb: ew.
<flipstar> Seb in which menu you have this ? or in general
<trappist> as long as sudo works I should be ok though
<BUGabund1> why is there the source?
<Seb> trappist: it's actually happening to a friend
<BUGabund1> shouldt there be the beta iso?
<Seb> trappist: had him over the phone yesterday, need to find out more about whether sudo still works
<Flannel> BUGabund1: there is.  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Arand> BUGabund1: The beta's at a different place...
<trappist> Seb: oh, that's an important distinction from the way I heard it
<jessica> you should be able to get hardy by using update-manager -d
<trappist> Seb: I suspect if sudo was busted I'd have heard about it :)
<Arand> Flannel: exactly...
<prometheus> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<raidium> i had some issues with compiz and xinerama and menus running slow when my desktop got larger than 8000pixels and spanned 2 video cards
<Seb> trappist: i assume so
<jessica> dose hardy come with beryl or do you have to put that in your self
<K4k> sudo works just fine for me and I just updated so it's not broken I'm pretty sure
<raidium> and the synaptic package manager hangs once and a while but is resolved with the dpkg --configure -a
<captainm> jessica: It's called compiz now and it's included in hardy
<flipstar> at least in gnome
<Flannel> captainm, jessica, its now called compiz-fusion
<BUGabund1> thanks prometheus
<raidium> confirm sudo works great for me
<Seb> ok cool
<K4k> raidium, interesting note about that dpkg command you just mentioned. When I updated my install of hardy, I had to run that in order to get my eth0 back...somehow the updates foobared it, idk what happened but dpkg --configure -a somehow fixed it
<flipstar> did anyone else had issues with firestarter..?
<flipstar> i just had no internet today until i killed firestarter ..
<prometheus> np
<jessica> when the developer edition was realsed i had problems with compliting things is that still a issus ?
<K4k> flipstar, it might be conflicting with the included firewall program...erm, can't remember the name, but it's new in 8.04
<raidium> k4k: i have been playing with ALOT of packages , uninstalling and reinstalling. i dont think its a fluke. its resolved network problems , sound problems and install hangs for me
<matjan> hi, is libdvdcss2 already installed in hardy to be able to play dvd's?
<K4k> raidium: the biggest install hang I keep running into is with the kernel images, I setup a separate /boot and on this machine since I have limited hard drive space I can only have one image installed at a time so it hangs unless I go in and manually remove the old kernel if there is a kernel update
<flipstar> K4k: hm ufw isnt enabled here..nvm i will just use this from now on
<jessica> is it recomended to update to hardy now or wait for the stable realse
<flipstar> stable is always better
<K4k> jessica: depends on your use
<raidium> k4k: i have a few installed, no hangs here but I have load of space and memory
<K4k> I have it on all my machines and after a few initial bugs it works just fine, only a few hiccups, but you have to be able to figure out what breaks when it does
<HardyOne> jessica, if you dont want to have to deal with things possibly breaking then wait
<jessica> i dont mind working around problems and trying to get my system working as long as main things like graphic's and wireless works
<flipstar> im running hardy since first alpha or so and still had no major problems
<HardyOne> jessica, then go for it
<jessica> ok thanks
<K4k> jessica: I have found that the graphics stuff actually works better in hardy then feisty
<raidium> jessica: i have been on since around alpha 4 and the largest problems are really just nuisance , havent hit a deal breaker yet
<K4k> only thing that sorta is broken is some wireless cards
<raidium> also some USB Drives are not mounting
<K4k> like my ipw3945 on my laptop, the light doesn't come on for the wifi card, but it works
<K4k> it's weird
<Arand> Anyone knows why "screens and graphics" settings is moved to applications menu all of a sudden?
<jessica> well my graphics are still problamatic in gutsy but when i tryed it in hardy in alpha 1 it worked fine just everything else didnt seem to
<MenZa> Arand: I'd say it's a bug, Took me ages to find it yesterday
<HardyOne> Arand, been there for a couple days now
<flipstar> hm no gui for ufw availible..?
<raidium> jessica: i have 2x 8800gts cards in my box. 3d aps perform well IF i disable compiz, when it is on and you have multiple displays you have to do a little hacking to keep the fx and not slow framerate or menu response
<K4k> flipstar, it's cli only I believe, yes
<flipstar> okay just checking out man ufw its pretty easy :)
<Arand> Oky, it's undobtedly odd.
<simion314> hi, i just install 8.04 beta and i can't run compiz, it sais that Xgl is not present,Found laptop using ati driver, what can i do?
<Skiessi> #ubuntu-offtopic
<K4k> I like how they fixed the radeon oss driver, made me much happier on my laptop since the fglrx driver is broken
<HardyOne> simion314, #compiz-fusion
 * Skiessi wasn't going to say that
<jessica> i have a file server that runs gutsy perfect no problems at all and i dont know if i should update it to hardy i so no real point but i like all my computers to run the latest stuff
<Skiessi> me too
<K4k> for server apps I always stick with stable
<K4k> and then I usually even wait a little after that sometimes
<jessica> i put gutsy on it when it was on developer edition and it worked perfect and i just kept it running but i dont know if its time to update it to hardy
<raidium> simion314: you probably need to use something like envy to install your latest ATI driver
<HardyOne> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<simion314> raidium: compiz worked on 7.10, then i do not had this driver installed?
<K4k> raidium, is that how everyone is getting the fixed fglrx driver?
<K4k> the one that can do suspend and all that jazz
<Arand> Either envy or manual install (see "cchtml" guides) but in Hardy the default driver (installed via "hardware drivers" (jockey)) should be the latest 8.3 from ati. (Or so I've recently been told.)
<K4k> it gave me the oss radeon driver
<K4k> ...i think
<K4k> what is the default terminal app for xfce, I can't remember
<theblue> K4k, don't know, qemu crashes as soon as i run the terminal app.
<jimmygoon> ah crap. my laptop still beeps at me when I open/close it
<alex-weej> anyone know of some kind of guide to getting a Dapper VM going in Hardy with Xen or QEmu or something?
<flipstar> alex-weej: you might try kvm
<alex-weej> does that work even if i don't have VT on my CPU?
<flipstar> vt on cpu..?
<alex-weej> is that the wrong name?
<soto> How do I move the location of the desktop-switcher in gnome?
<alex-weej> the virtualization features on new CPUs
<flipstar> oh..yes of corse
<alex-weej> i only have a Pentium 4 Northwood 'C' from like 5 years ago
<flipstar> alex-weej: cool :) same here
<alex-weej> hehe
<alex-weej> hey what motherboard are you on?
<flipstar> a cheap asrock
<alex-weej> does it work with S3 suspend?
<alex-weej> i have an Asus P4P800 which just enters suspend then immediately wakes back up (even the fans power down for a fraction of a second) :(
<flipstar> guess yes
<flipstar> ouch
<ace_ace121> When i login, i get a dialog saying: HAL not started. I have to manually start it each time. how to start HAL at startup?? i tried sudo update-rc.d hal defaults,which gives this message " System startup links for /etc/init.d/hal already exist"
<Chokes> hi all
<J-_> Anything break with the new updates?
<alex-weej> flipstar: no go, kvm doesn't wanna load with my CPU :'(
<alex-weej> Ubuntu does not support running KVM without hardware acceleration. Sorry.
<Chokes> ok now ubuntu + Fakeraid on ubuntu is starting to piss me of......
<Chokes> i try to follow the how to but it wont work....
<flipstar> alex-weej: what kind of type the vm is? you might use qemu or vbox
<flipstar> Chokes: whats the problem ?
<alex-weej> flipstar: i just want a Dapper VM
<Chokes> i dont understand why ubuntu cant setup a fake raid
<flipstar> Chokes: the installer doesnt support it..
<Chokes> when almost all other distro can
<flipstar> you can use as a workaround debootstrap
<Chokes> k
<Chokes> ok
<Chokes> but i tried to follow the how to...
<flipstar> had to do it by myself
<Chokes> but i wont work
<flipstar> Chokes:  i used this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Chokes> i used this one too
<flipstar> where does it fail ?
<Chokes> Mount the Temporary File Structure
<Chokes> are you a dev here?
<flipstar> nope
<Chokes> mmm
<Chokes> welll
<Chokes> ill retry i later
<Chokes> it*
<Chokes> but i think that we dont have to do all this
<theunixgeek> I'm surprised at how much faster the torrent download for the Xubuntu Hardy Beta. 15 KB/s for the server, 300 KB/s bittorrent :)
<Chokes> it supposed to be the easyest distro
<theunixgeek> Chokes: easiest
<theunixgeek> not easyest ;)
<Chokes> ok
<Chokes> easiest ;)
<flipstar> Chokes: you might ask in #ubuntu-dev if they will support it someday
<jessica> why is it taking so long to update to hardy last time it only took about a hour its taking me about 4 this time and its working at the same speed
<jpatrick> flipstar: #ubuntu-devel is the channel name :)
<flipstar> Chokes: ↑
<Chokes> ya im on it ;)
<Chokes> thanx
<jessica> why is hardy taking so long to update last time i did it 4x quicker but its downloading at the same speed
<jessica> it carnt have that many things added to it sins alpha 1 can it ?
<Chokes> maybe its because it have more updates?
<jussi01> yes...
<gribelu> maybe you're more impatient this time
<jessica> quite possably
<gribelu> :p
<ViOlent_p0rn> any new ffox updates?
<ViOlent_p0rn> i got this PINK glow around my windows.. :/
<ViOlent_p0rn> so gay..
<ViOlent_p0rn> any way to change it?
<jessica> dont use gay as a insult
<Skiessi> ccsm?
<Skiessi> what?
<ViOlent_p0rn> that's just the way you interperit it jessica
<gribelu> i remember seeing some threads about the pink stuff on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=305
<ViOlent_p0rn> thanks Skiessi
<ViOlent_p0rn> =)
<Solarion> what do I use to figure out what packages are conflicting?
<Solarion> dist-upgrade to hardy beta wants to un-install ubuntu-desktop, which seems Very Wrong.
<jpatrick> Solarion: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should say them
<gribelu> Solarion: if that's the only removed package you can always reinstall it later
<gribelu> it's a metapackage anyway
<Solarion> lots of stuff wants un-removed
<gribelu> ah
<gribelu> sucks
<Solarion> restricted-manager?
<flipstar> hm ufw blocks even localhost ?
<gribelu> are you using the main servers as your package sources? sometimes it takes a while to update all the mirrors and you get missing packages and what not
<ViOlent_p0rn> hi flipstar
<ViOlent_p0rn> did the low sound bug get fixed?
<Skiessi> does GF 8600GT work well with Ubuntu?
<ViOlent_p0rn> Skiessi: i think so
<Skiessi> good
<gribelu> Skiessi: slowish when it comes to some 2D stuff.. especially if using kde.. but i think it's pretty much fixed with the latest drivers
<Skiessi> so I'm buying one
<gribelu> should be fine
<ViOlent_p0rn> i got the 8400 works like a charm..
<gribelu> firefox3 is very slow on some pages with nvidia cards ATM :/
<gribelu> some cairo bug thing
<gribelu> or is it xorg
<simion314> how can i install the ati proprietary driver ? iis there a menu launcher ?an applet?
<flipstar> anyone here confirm with ufw ?
<flipstar> im trying to access services on localhost :/
<flipstar> now thats wired it doesnt even work when ufw is disabled
<henkjan> flipstar: # allow all on loopback
<henkjan> -A ufw-before-input -i lo -j ACCEPT
<henkjan> -A ufw-before-output -i lo -j ACCEPT
<henkjan> flipstar: that are default rules from ufw
<ulisse> 'lo guys
<ulisse> is there any known workaround for the kernel-soundcard issue? I'm using 2.6.24-12-i386 and I get no audio devices...
<alex_mayorga> !sysreq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysreq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alex_mayorga> !requirements
<ubotu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<amiralul> hello.  I was trying to select nvidia propietary driver from the Administrator section on Hardware/monitor window, but the radio buttons are grey
<amiralul> I'musing Kubuntu beta 8.04
<amiralul> *I'm using
<amiralul> it's weird, but I don't have restricted drivers under system setting / advanced
<LibertyShadow> What kernel is beta using.
<amiralul> 2.6.24-12-generic
<LibertyShadow> 2.6.24-13 ?
<LibertyShadow> oh
<LibertyShadow> 2.6.24-12.13
<LibertyShadow> Right
<LibertyShadow> I am wondering if I should test wubi
<simion314> how can i install the ati proprietary driver ? iis there a menu launcher ?an applet?
<LibertyShadow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<LibertyShadow> The wiki's are pretty good.
<simion314> thx
<LibertyShadow> Spec is no longer a function of x
<amiralul> LibertyShadow: and for NVIDIA?
<LibertyShadow> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<LibertyShadow> That helped me
<LibertyShadow> Read everything carefully.
<ViOlent_p0rn> bug noticed..
<ViOlent_p0rn> the "pink glow" (shadow)
<ViOlent_p0rn> upon color changeing the pink'nes removes itself
<ViOlent_p0rn> leaving no window glow left..
<ViOlent_p0rn> even though the color is originally choosen black
<amiralul> LibertyShadow: that is for 7.10 and for Ubuntu. I'm using Kubuntu 8.04. Will it work?
<flipstar> henkjan: thx but works now
<asdrubal> j #linux
<LibertyShadow> You will probably need restricted--manager-kde, amiralul
<LibertyShadow> restricted-manager-kde *
<stefg> Nice one... switched on my printer/scanner (Epson DX 3850) and before i even had the chance to configure something i was greeted with a 'printer configured' and 'scanner working' message. Hardy rocks! i hope there's still something which needs to be configured, otherwise i would get bored :-)
<LibertyShadow> Unfortunately, my experience with KDE is limited. I am a gnome type of guy.
<LibertyShadow> stefg, agreed
<LibertyShadow> Suspend and wireless are always a challenge.
<LibertyShadow> amiralul there is a section on that link for Kubuntu 7.10. Do that
<alex_mayorga> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<stefg> LibertyShadow: true, but for suspend not working in my case is to blame to nvidia... still the same driver issue after all that years :-(
<alex_mayorga> !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubotu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<LibertyShadow> stefg NvAgp 1 ?
<stefg> yup
<LibertyShadow> POST_VIDEO = false?
<LibertyShadow> SAVE_VBE_STATE = false ?
<LibertyShadow> in /etc/default/acpi-support
<LibertyShadow> I also added "force" to the QUIRKS in /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux/hal-system-power-suspend-linux
<stefg> I might try to get it working later... i spent days on feisty and gutsy to make my (Desktop) machine suspend without success, and in reality i don't use that feature often. For the moment i'm really impressed by Hardy, and don't want to spoil that
<LibertyShadow> Oh.... a desktop
<LibertyShadow> XD
<LibertyShadow> Well I have a calculus midterm in 2 hours... good luck stefg
<stefg> Good look to you!
<chdst> I've gone from having a working fglrx driver in Alpha 6 to a broken one in the Beta after a dist-upgrade. Does anyone have any quick recommendations on resolving by using only my mouse (i.e. Am I missing something obvious/known)?
<luca> hi everyone
<luca> I have just realized that while pm-suspend functions, the default acpi suspend does not
<stefg> chdst: we had a kernel update. might be you need to reinstall the driver/wait for the ati driver to be ready also
<steph_> Hi everybody! I can't set up vbox'addon with hardy. Anyone had succes?
<luca> I am going to write a launchpad bug, but in the meantime, is it possible to rig the system so that it uses pm-suspend as default?
<chdst> stefg: I've tried reinstalling, but no luck so far. I'm probably just going to let it simmer over the weekend and deal with it Monday.
<stefg> chdst: sounds reasonable
<spiderfire> hello
<ulisse> I tried with kernel -generic and audio worked, but this time was the video not working...
<spiderfire> ulisse: are you using the glx?
<ulisse> is there any specific package for -generic kernel to get nvidia-glx working?
<ulisse> yep
<mp_> hi all., Ive installed kubuntu w KDE4 using the Wubi which means that my Windows partition should be accessible from Kubuntu I suppose.. But I cant find it, where would it be located?
<spiderfire> try the glx-new package
<spiderfire> well what card you have?
<spiderfire> legacy?
<spiderfire> old
<ulisse> spiderfire: I already have it installed, and works nicely with -386 kernel
<ulisse> no, no, it's a -new one
<spiderfire> ok
<spiderfire> do  you have startup manager?
<spiderfire> what does your uname -a say?
<ulisse> Linux Albus 2.6.24-12-386 #1 Wed Mar 12 22:30:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ulisse> and now I have glx working but no audio
<spiderfire> so you are using the 386 kernel now?
<ulisse> yes
<ulisse> the issue is with the -generic one
<ulisse> that gives me back the audio, but I lose the video :)
<spiderfire> yes i had issues but their fixed
<spiderfire> you nvidia module doesnt load?
<spiderfire> whats your video card?
<ulisse> nope, and trying with modprobe returns an error
<spiderfire> i had this prob
<ulisse> my card is a geforce 7600gs
<spiderfire> i have the same card
<spiderfire> hehe
<setuid> Any showstopper bugs in today's update?
<thehumanerror> If I install 8.04 beta, and it doesn't blow up my face, will I have to reinstall it to get a clean system when it's released?
<thehumanerror> please
<spiderfire> ulisse: maybe install the startup-manager
<setuid> The keyboard repeat issue is still there, and Network Manager is still as useful as a box of hair.
<thehumanerror> NetworkManager is well useful! :)
<ulisse> spiderfire: what is it, something like BUM ?
<setuid> thehumanerror, It does _absolutely nothing_
<flipstar> thehumanerror: nope
<mp_> thehumanerror / I don\t think so. You can just update through ubuntu
<spiderfire> ulisse: yes but i dont think it will fix your problem
<setuid> It certainly doesn't "manage networking"
<thehumanerror> no but it means I don't have to configure text files when I want to connect to a wireless network
<setuid> I still have to stop and start my networking with shell scripts, because Network Manager is braindead
<thehumanerror> which is what I had to do in Slackware
<thehumanerror> :D
<thehumanerror> okay, thanks guys for the beta question
<dennis> hello everyone  i am new one
<flipstar> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1!
<marlun> When compiz (normal) is enabled, how do I remove that the inactive windows' titlebar is transparent?
<thehumanerror> I don't mind doing dist-upgrade if that's what it takes to go from beta to 8.04, so as long as that's it, I think I'll install it on a machine that I don't have much access too
<marlun> I've looked in the compiz setting manager but can't find it.
<spiderfire> ulisse: do you have the restricted-manager and -core installed?
<dennis> so .... how about ubuntu 8.04  ?
<mp_> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ulisse> spiderfire: is it in the default packages?
<ulisse> spiderfire: I updated a standard gutsy
<luca> hi everyone again
<dennis> gutsy  for what ?
<fromport> marlun: i found al lot of help at http://www.futuredesktop.com/
<spiderfire> ulisse: manage non-free hardware drivers - GNOME frontend
<dennis> what type user ?
<luca> I have some problems with pm-suspend
<ulisse> spiderfire: yep, already there
<spiderfire> ulisse: and your xorg.conf says nvidia instead of nv?
<ulisse> yep
<dennis> ??
<dennis> when u restart  can u see nv logo
<luca> if I check /usr/lib/hal/scripts/linux I see that the system uses pm-suspend to go into S2RAM, but
<dennis> i had some question  ... like that ,,,   can't start 3d desktop
<spiderfire> brb restart
 * ulisse tries to reboot, cul
<marlun> fromport: unfortunately it didn't have what I wanted...
<luca> if I use pm-suspend from command-line it resumes ok; not if I suspend with the graphical options
<luca> that somehow buffles me...
<dennis> finally  i install latest dirver version
<dennis> i found some detail about X 200 can't support 3d
<Arand> dennis: mean radeon express 200M ?
<dennis> yes
<dennis> Arand: yes
<ulisse> ok, reconfiguring the kernel image after having installed restricted-modules worked for me, now i get either audio and glx :)
<Arand> I'm running on that card, and using the proprietary ATI drivers 3d Compiz and stuff like that works.
<prometheus> yes it does
<prometheus> I use it
<spiderfire> ulisse: its working?
<ulisse> yep
<prometheus> with fglrx
<ulisse> i have to run now, see you
<ulisse> and thanks
<spiderfire> np take care
<Arand> dennis: I think it's the open-source "radeonhd" which does not support 3D along with the card X200.
<prometheus> yes
<dennis> yes
<Arand> But if you're okay with using fglrx it "should" work.
<dennis> nv is best choice
<Arand> If only one had the luxury...
<dennis> but  can't just for a system to change graph card ....
<setuid> Weird, 8.04 doesn't light up my CapsLock, but it does change the state of the caps
<setuid> Man, 8.04 is getting more and more unstable
<setuid> They should seriously put off the release
<setuid> Stuff is just cascaaadng all over the place
<Arand> It's still beta...
<setuid> it's not even beta ;)
<dennis> who know  www.getacoder.com  ?
<flipstar> setuid: same here
<dennis> who are  java programmer
<XceII> Question 1: How can I (if it is possible) increase my audio output, it seems 30% lower.
<prometheus> nice to see you around setuid
<setuid> prometheus, hola hola
<dennis> i looking for a java programmer
<setuid> dennis, rentacoder.com
<setuid> getafreelancer.com
<infbliss> is the hibernate problem fixed in Hardy yet
<dennis> no la  .... just want make a friend ...
<prometheus> lol
<fromport> not @ my laptop with fglrx
<dennis> infbliss: hello  ?
<dennis> infbliss,hello  ?
<dennis> infbliss, hello  ?
<XceII> ok
<prometheus> he left
<dennis> what the fuck  ........
<dennis> how to use irc .....
<mneptok> !language > dennis
<dennis> lol
<Tuv0k> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<XceII> nice
<dennis> ....
<XceII> t/y
<savetheWorld> Lol
<dennis> lol
<XceII> dennise, get a job (son).
<dennis> sorry
<xray7224> hi
<dennis> ssh  ?
<mneptok> yes please
<XceII> grow up
<XceII> I stifle.
<savetheWorld> dennis - FYI all the ubuntu related channels (and most large mainstream channels) have the same language policy.
<XceII> crappy language comes from crappy minds.
<mneptok> +1/whois dennis
<mneptok> fjklsdagha
<dennis> hi
<mneptok> dennis: malay? sg?
<dennis> malay
<mneptok> k la
<dennis> u ?
<mneptok> USA. euro most.
<dennis> o
<mneptok> anglogermanoirish
<XceII> Have a super day folks, ./ignore the trolls. God bless.
<mneptok> dennis: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. +1 should (try) to be a support channel.
<dennis> ....
<dennis> what's that ?
<mneptok>  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dennis> let me change channel  ?
<mneptok> same language policy, but not a support channel
<mneptok> !sg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * mneptok burns ubotu 
<J-_> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<J-_> =D
<dennis> i know
<Arand> What is the project associated with mounting/permissions handling for partitions in ubuntu, I'm trying to file a bug...
<Arand> or rather, spacify an existing one...
<mneptok> Arand: that would tend to be the kernel
<Arand> okay...
<dennis> +1/whois <mneptok>
<dennis> +1/whois mneptok
<mneptok> lol
<dennis> hehe
<mneptok> dennis: http://irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html
<dennis> i dont real know that mean
<Arand> mneptok: so if I still can write on a partition that is set to non-writable and shows up as non-writable (ls -l) it would be the kernel that's the offender?
<dennis> mneptok: thanks
 * dennis hello everyone im new hewre
 * dennis hello everyone im new here
<harking> anyone else have issues logging in after a fresh install of 8.04?
<coz_> harking,  well I no longer have a fresh install so i really cant answer that with confidence
<Arand> harking: what kind of issues, fresh beta?
<dennis> hahahaha
<dennis> mneptok: how long u used hibernate  ?
<harking> Arand: fresh install, login fails to work.
<harking> i tried a reinstall
<harking> trying it again
<clusty> beta has been released?
<flipstar> yup
<clusty> i see a big chunk of updates
<clusty> great stuff
<Oli``> Is it possible to let `make` use both of my cores? Seems a bit of a waste it only using one
<daian> die
<clusty> Oli``, do a make -j3
<clusty> that starts 3 threads
<clusty> you can also do just a -j
<clusty> that will start one thread for each file :D
<marlun> How can I share a folder in ubuntu through command line?
<clusty> assume your machine frozen D:
<marko-_-> why in hardy sound doesn't work ??
<clusty> marlun, you gotta mnodify your smb.conf file
<harking> marko-_-: i think they used a new sound engine
<marko-_-> yes..
<marko-_->  ?
<marko-_-> and ?
<marko-_-> what should i do ?
<clusty> harking, well there is something fishy with it
<clusty> cant have 2 apps accessing card
<clusty> just like 10 years ago :D
<harking> lol
<harking> i'm glad they switched then
<marlun> clusty: so when sharing between ubuntu machines it's still samba? Saw something about NFS.
<harking> gutsy was doing too well.
<marko-_-> harking,
<clusty> marlun, nfs surely
<clusty> marlun, dunno much about it though
<marlun> clusty: ok. :)
<clusty> marlun, better use ssh and you can do sftp from other machine
<marko-_-> how do i have sound back?:>
<clusty> marko-_-, write santa a big letter
<clusty> :D
<marko-_-> i already did
<marko-_-> the bastard didn't response
<harking> marko-_-: dunno, you'll have to describe the issue in more depth. what kind of sound card? have you had any issues before? maybe post to the forms or file a bug
<clusty> means you were a bad boy :D
<marko-_-> harking the problem is that i don't know excatly which sound card is in this computer... and it didn't had any issues on gutsy
<clusty> marko-_-, lspci tells you card
<marko-_-> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<clusty> very specific :D
<flipstar> thats a bug with that card i heard
<marko-_-> damn you hardy !
<marko-_-> i need sound
<marko-_-> :<
<flipstar> also in gutsy
<flipstar> !intelhda | but see here
<ubotu> but see here: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<marko-_-> flipstar, it worked fine
<marko-_-> in gutsy
<clusty> flipstar, i have a intel hda and is just fine
<thompa> i have my walkman mount and show up in 64, but not in 386 only as unmountable usb?
<federico> in ubuntu 8.04 beta, when i press the <tab> key on a terminal, it doesn't autocomplete the commands... any ideas of how can I activate this function?
<thompa> federico: ive had that problem for a while, and I sudo -s for the time being
<federico> hmm let me check..
<thompa> federico: it will work as root
<federico> wow its true, it works in that way
<thompa> federico: are you running 64?
<harking> yay, third time is the charm for my password
<federico> thank you... i didn't think about that
<federico> no, i'm using i386
<mcquaid> is wubi limited to 4 gig size virt disks because of grub4dos?
<thompa> federico: are your usb devices mounting
<thompa> federico: like ipod walkman and stuff
<mcquaid> i saw it mention because of a fat limitation, but fat32 has the 4 gig limit, not ntfs
<federico> dont have my pendrive here.. but my usb mice works :S
<thompa> federico: im having a weird issue, in 386 It wont detect my walkman, but will in 64
<tnnc> can someone tell me where i can get libcss2 and win32codecs as it doesnt seem to be avaialbe
<thompa> just want to drag and drop files
<federico> let me try with the camera
<thompa> tnnc: media ubuntu
<thompa> federico: thanks
<thompa> federico: what kerenl you got?
<Paavo> hmm, "*** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/perl terminated" while upgrading libc during the 7.10->8.04 upgrade.
<tnnc> thompa i try that i think where is it do you have an link
<federico> thompa: 2.6.24-12-generic
<federico> thompa: and nope,m it doesnt detect my dig. camera
<Paavo> and not packages are failing their pre-depends on libc
<Paavo> s/not/now/
<thompa> federico: good, i mean bad. we got the same issues
<thompa> federico: did you upgrade or clean beta?
<federico> thompa: i did a clean beta
<federico> thompa: im trying to mount manually now.. i dont remember how thou :P
<thompa> federico: thanks you saved me some time
<thompa> federico: look for usb device in computer
<thompa> i gotta run.. good luck
<thompa> it wount mount here htough
<jessica> hardy is taking a long time to update
<tnnc> can someone tell me where i can get libdcss2 and win32codecs as it doesnt seem to be avaialbe as i cant seem to get to play wmv files etc
<thompa> jessica: servers are ver slow right now
<co0lingFir3> hey there, how do i encrypt a folder?
<jessica> its been running for the last 2 hours and its still telling me there is 6 hours remaning
<federico> thompa: bye, and thanx 4 ur help :)
<thompa> well me too
<flipstar> !win32codecs | tnnc
<ubotu> tnnc: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<thompa> thanks
<Paavo> any idea if it's a better idea to abort the upgrade now and try to fix the libc problem first, or to let it continue with the other packages?
<jessica> it seems as though its stuck on "fetching file  799"
<co0lingFir3> can someone help me to encrypt a folder coz i dont seem to get it...
<oly> hi, i have been testing hardy on the eeepc, i have hit 2 problems wireless not working fixed by compiling drivers, and more annoying a 3 minute pause in booting up, anyone hit this problem or know whats causing it ?
<tnnc> flipstar i mean the w32codecs
<flipstar> co0lingFir3: tar -cf - <dir> | gpg -c > <name>.tgp
<flipstar> !medibuntu > tnnc
<co0lingFir3> flipstar: what about the "right-click" -> "encrypt"? does that work too?
<flipstar> sure
<flipstar> but thats too easy
<flipstar> :P
<jessica> ok my updates picking up again
<tnnc> flipstar ok i try the repo but it said it couldnt do it
<marlun> I've created a nfs share on my server computer and run exportfs -a but I still can't see it from this computer when I go to Network in Nautilus. Do I need to do something else?
<co0lingFir3> flipstar: ^^ but there are no keys shown... and i dont know how to create 1.
<flipstar> co0lingFir3: gpg --gen-key
<co0lingFir3> flipstar: is it possible to use a keyfile on a usb-stick?
<tnnc> flipstar maybe i had the wrong link for the repo do you have it
<flipstar> co0lingFir3: the gpg keys are stored in a local keyring afaik
<flipstar> tnnc: see http://www.medibuntu.org/
<co0lingFir3> flipstar: so no way to use a keyfile on a usb?
<tnnc> flipstar thanks
<flipstar> co0lingFir3: not that i know
<flipstar> doesnt have to mean any
<co0lingFir3> flipstar: hmmm. i guess i will continue using truecrypt
<co0lingFir3> thanks anyway
<tnnc> flipstar ok i looked at that site i see how to add for all but hardy how do i get it for hardy
<flipstar> co0lingFir3: the experts are probably in ##crypto
<flipstar> tnnc: there is no repo for hardy yet just use this one for gutsy
<tnnc> flipstar ok use the lastest one
<flipstar> co0lingFir3: i also used truecrypt once but had much better performance with cryptsetup/LUKS
<federico> thompa: i found that if u install bash-completion, the <tab> key will work normally.
<federico> thompa: this is like a regression :S but well.. after doing that, it works
<jessica> dose hardy come with my wireless driver i have a realtek RTL8187B
<fromport> are other peoples gnome-panel also crashing a lot ? i have compiz enabled but this is not funny: # dmesg | grep gnome-panel | grep segfault | wc -l  gives 16 times (in 10 hours)
<jessica> dose hardy come with my wireless driver i have the realtek RTL8187B
<ompaul> !hardy | jessica
<ubotu> jessica: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ompaul> woops :)
<fromport> jessica: hardy comes with 2.6.24 kernel, better check if it's in there ;-)
<jessica> ok thanks
<ompaul> jessica, get a live CD and check
<Niklas_E> anyone know which driver to use to get xvideo for ati radeon card?
<fromport> ompaul: clever ;-)
<ompaul> fromport, not something I would have claimed
 * fromport has ati radeon 9600 and am using fglrx
<jessica> im upgrading now but i just wanted to know in advance
<gnubuntu> Niklas_E: just activate the restricted driver. or desktop effects. ati 8.3 working fine with xv here.
<fromport> ompaul: i keep forgetting about the live cd, i really hate it (for install),always use the alternate. but for testing it's perfect
<ompaul> fromport,  97.3% of the time :)
<theunixgeek> Where can I download all the docs at http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/, preferably in a PDF?
<jessica> how would i find out if the drivers is in the kernal
<jimmygoon> jessica, not direct support: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709802
<jimmygoon> jessica, but ndiswrapper supposedly works
<fromport> rtl8187 is in hardy but it's _not_ compatible with rtl8187B
<jessica> sorry im a bit of a noobie if the driver is in hardy why wouldnt it work with a card that requres the driver
<flipstar> its rtl8187 not rtl8187B
<jimmygoon> the driver is not in hardy. the driver for the model's brother is.... but you can use something called ndiswrapper with the windows driver to get it wokring. The link I sent you details how to do so :)
<jessica> thanks
<fromport> The catch is that the Linux drivers for the RTL8187 chipset don't include the B model.
<jessica> is there anyway of putting the driver inplace
<fromport> http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/
<steph_> I would like to report a *bug* for the first time. I thought I have to use launchpad, but I gives me this message: "UbuntuStudio Artwork does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker". Where do I have to report the bug?
<fromport> if you have the knowledge: yes, but it's not "out of the box"
<jessica> so if i use that it will just put the driver inplacce and that will be it
<LibertyShadow> Wireless is a challenge to get going.
<flipstar> steph_: try in #ubuntu-bugs
<fromport> *lol* indeed it is (launchpad)
<jessica> because with 7.10 i have to compile the driver every time on boot
<steph_> flipstar: thanks
<fromport> jessica: probably will be the same with hardy, until 2.6.25 comes out ;-)
<fromport> mayby with 8.10
<jessica> o right
<jessica> ok
<flipstar> wow more than 1000 peers on ubuntu beta torrent
<jessica> thanks
<jimmygoon> gr, why am I not seeding. silly me
<_dan_> nvidia seems broken for latest upgrade, anyone has a workaround for that?
<LibertyShadow> Did you rebuild the kernel module?
<benanzo> brightness controls and NetworkManager break for anyone on latest updates?
<_dan_> LibertyShadow ofcorse not since they come packaged with ubuntu
<LibertyShadow> oh, sorry I don't use the restricted driver manager :(
<jessica> what is the irc channel for the developers of ubuntu
<flipstar> #ubuntu-devel
<jessica> thansk
<fromport> better try and report a "bug" to the hardy kernel on www.launchpad.net
<flipstar> there is also an suggestion box somewhere
<AlexLatchford> Hey guys, just installed Hardy Beta1, firing up Firefox noticed that the Home Button has disappeared in the icon toolbar.. It is also not on the customise list, anyone have any ideas on how to get it to return?
<_dan_> since -12 kernel nvidia is not working for me anymore
<borschty> does somebody else have problems with NetworkManager after one of the recent updates?
<flipstar> AlexLatchford: look closely :) its the first entry in the bookmark bar here
<AlexLatchford> flipstar: Ah yes, I disabled that, I keep my bookmarks over at del.icio.us.. (Sorry should have specified)
<Stormx2> Hey. Flash in Firefox seems to block my sound card. Any suggestions on a fix
<Stormx2> ?
<AlexLatchford> Thus I wanted more screen space..
<Skiessi> I didn't even notice that the home button is missing :/
<flipstar> oh..then its probably gone
<AlexLatchford> hmm.. great
<jimmygoon> that home button is the stupidest thing ever IMO
<AlexLatchford> off to mozillateam then
<AlexLatchford> well I use it alot :P
<jimmygoon> enable the bookmarks bar then move goto customize then drag the menu button back
<flipstar> ask the dudes in #firefox :)
<jimmygoon> AlexLatchford, no, I'm on your side, the moving of the button was lame
<AlexLatchford> jimmygoon: doesn't appear to work
<AlexLatchford> I will go talk to asac
<minimec> AlexLatchford: That works. Did that too...
<jimmygoon> can you see the home button when you enable the bookmark toolbar?
<AlexLatchford> ahhh jimmygoon I see
<AlexLatchford> thanks
<borschty> currently NetworkManager is using 99%cpu and sudo takes several minutes to show the password-input - after killing NetworkManager it is fast again
<AlexLatchford> just written a wifi guide on getting the WG111T to work, easy enough.. Now just need to work out how to get it to stay connected after a restart.. Anyone have any ideas?
<borschty> and NetworkManager does not establish any connection
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> I tried to upgrade, but I didn't have much free disk space
<JohnFlux> There is a check at the start of the upgrade for enough free space to download the packages
<alex_mayorga> anyone using Yahoo! Mail new version that's experiencing repeated crash of Firefox 3?
<JohnFlux> but this isn't enough disk space to actually install
<JohnFlux> I get the error:  failed in buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)       for example for some of the packages
<nikrud> does someone have a pointer to getting broadcom 4311 up and running? NetworkManager goes ballistic if I have any firmware in /lib/firmware
<borschty> nikrud: does it use 99% cpu?
<nikrud> borschty: as much as 101% , requires kill -9
<jessica> dose hardy work better with laptops than gutsy because some of the power options is a little tempromental
<dr_evil> must be a pretty powerful CPU if it can source 101%
<nikrud> :) probably rounding error
<borschty> ok, i'm experiencing the same problem, but i have a ipw2200 from intel
<borschty> did the problem start recently, but it worked some days ago?
<nikrud> fresh, brand new beta install
<nikrud> tried the bc43-fwcutter , which dropped bc43 and bc43legacy in /lib/firmware , the issue started then.
<nikrud> so I moved them out, and Network manager worked fine, with plugging & unplugging ethernet
<nikrud> after reboot
<borschty> hmm i think i'll try unloading the ipw2200 driver and starting NM again
<borschty> does logging in using sudo take several minutes when NM is going insane?
<nikrud> no. But that's another issue. bash completion fails with sudo <anything>Tab
<borschty> without the ipw2200 NM does not use 99% cpu
<borschty> however neither the kernel nor NM got changed since the last time it worked
<nikrud> haven't had a chance to look it over, or check bugs. I've got a small list already for checking tomorrow.  I was just hoping someone had a 'Oh, yeah here's the workaround' right now. Off to work now
<borschty> i'll try a hal downgrade
<hydrogen> you're a hal downgrade.
<noelferreira> i upgraded to hardy and now i am having some problems playing avi files with i haven't in gutsy. do you now what is the problem?
<vistakiller> what problems you have?
<noelferreira> vistakiller, the freezes and cuts in the screen. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/173663
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173663 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] compiz will not launch with fglrx driver - falls back to metacity on xserver 1.4 (1.3 is ok)" [High,Fix released]
<vistakiller> what driver you have?
<noelferreira> fglrx
<noelferreira> for ati xpress200 m
<simion314> in 7.10 compiz work from Live Cd in 8.04 the compiz is not working. error is: Xgl not found, Found ati driver
<simion314> any sugestion?
<vistakiller> ati difficult situation
<noelferreira> vistakiller, so how i downgrade to xserver 1.3 vistakiller ? or there is any solution?
<SeveredCross> Strange, compiz works for me.
<SeveredCross> With fglrx.
<SeveredCross> However, I'm using the latest version from ATI that I built for myself, rather than the UBuntu packages.
<steph_> Is there someone here who use hardy with vbox?
<noelferreira> compiz works for me too. but i can't play avi files without freezes and crashes
<vistakiller> i use hardy with vb
<simion314> SeveredCross:  but in 7.10 the compiz worked from CD, witjhout any installation
<vistakiller> and i use hardy with vb inside hardy :P
<SeveredCross> simion314: The fglrx version might have changed and that broke something?
<simion314> SeveredCross:  and my card ati radeon m6 ly is not on the list of suported cards
<steph_> vistakiller: (pretty name :) I try to install the addon, but it gives me an error. Did you succeed with that?
<SeveredCross> Actually, IIRC, there was a Compiz bug that allowed it to work on fglrx in Gutsy, that was fixed by a later compiz update/upgrade.
<vistakiller> what addon guest additions?
<oxigen> i dont know why my hd run so hot!?
<SeveredCross> Also, they probably have fglrx blacklisted in Compiz.
<_dan_> since -12 kernel i cnat get nvidia to work, neither with ubuntu package nior with envy
<_dan_> can anyone give me a hint pls
<SeveredCross> Because techically it does not work very well.
<locomo> i clicked "Login Window" administration entry and Ubuntu "trashing" my hard drive for 3 minutes before applet showed itself. :/ second, network manager still forgeting to write "auto eth0" line to /etc/network/interfaces
<SeveredCross> _dan_: I think they broke nvidia in the -12 kernel, but I thought it was fixed.
<vistakiller> _dan i have the same problem
<vistakiller> use envyng
<flipstar> oxigen: maybe a fan died @_@
<steph_> vistakiller: VirtualBox 1.5.0 Guest additions
<oxigen> flipstar: my hd dont have fan
<vistakiller> steph i can i have install them
<vistakiller> where is the prob?
<flipstar> oxigen: maybe its getting old ..
<_dan_> SeveredCross  hm dont think so, not even envy is working thats weird
<SeveredCross> Hmm. Then it's probably still broken.
<vistakiller> _dan i have the same problem try to install not the simple envy but envung
<vistakiller> envyng
<oxigen> flipstar: ~10.000 hours isn't that old yet, i guess..
<steph_> It tells me: "kernel configuration is invalid"
<vistakiller> i try to install driver with differnet way but only this works
<vistakiller> steph try to update the distro
<flipstar> oxigen: it can be nearly everything..maybe sensors doesnt work correct ..
<oxigen> hmm
<steph_> I'll do my homework :)
<locomo> "Put display to sleep..." started at 11 minutes, but i read on launchpad it is bug, and it is really not 11 minutes... why 11 minutes anyway? still not fixed since 7.10
<steph_> vistakiller: it says that my system is up-to-date. My kernel is 2.6.24-12-386. I already installed linux-headers-`uname -r`INSIDE my virtual machine. Could be a problem with the host (or the guest)? :|
<vistakiller> no i have this problem the sam prob with xubuntu in vm
<vistakiller> but it works in ubuntu and kubuntu kde4
<noelferreira> can i downgrade to xserver 1.3?
<LaserJock> anybody having problems with NetworkManager after recent updates?
<locomo> it seems ubuntu use vesa driver and not nv for 8800 GTS 512 (G92)... and it had not autodetected my native resolution 1680x1050... only 1280x1024
<_dan_> does anyone have a workaround for the nvidia not working on -12 kernel?
<flipstar> _dan_: did you do an kernel update ?
<_dan_> yep, since a few weeks when -12 kernel came
<borschty> downgrading hal worked
<_dan_> nvidia inst working anymore
<flipstar> _dan_: you need to reinstall nvidia drivers
<_dan_> already did
<flipstar> with running -12 kernel ?
<_dan_> purged restriced modules purged nvidia-glx
<noelferreira> vistakiller, what should i do?
<_dan_> reinstalled everything
<_dan_> which package did u mean to reinstall?
<flipstar> i dont use the packages provided by ubuntu..so i dont know which package exactly
<raidium> dan: did you use envy ?
<locomo> what is this "hardware testing" tool? i followed few pages and cant stand it anymore... does it look like Everest if you made it to the end?
<vistakiller> i have the same problem with _dan
<_dan_> raidium no, i tried envy yesterday that didint wortk either
<vistakiller> and i use envy to install the driver
<_dan_> i usually try to avoid envy
<vistakiller> it works fine to me
<vistakiller> me to but was the only way
<_dan_> wierd thing, it works now
<_dan_> after installiny envy, end removing it again
<raidium> i pulled the installed glx stuff , ran envy and now both my 8800gts work great (in same box)
<_dan_> thx envy for fixing my ubuntu install ;)
<raidium> the updater is running so slow today , must be getting hit hard
<_dan_> beta was released lately
<_dan_> many ppl upgrade with beta
<vistakiller> yes
<locomo> New theme should have its own entry and not "Custom". i switched to Human and cant switch back to default theme, "Custom" dissapeared
<vistakiller> dan the have fix the problem with nvidia in 12 kernel
<vistakiller> but they have break it again when they fix the problem with audio :P
<dotpavan> hi.. anybody experiencing FF3b4 freezing issues on 8.10? I couldnt find any bug report either
<locomo> where you got 8.10? :/
<locomo> time machine?
<noelferreira> does anyone knows what should i do with ati driver to play avi files? can i downgrade to xserver 1.3?
<dotpavan> sorry 8.04
<dotpavan> :) cross breed of 7.10 and 8.04 ;)
<locomo> :)
<cwillu> locomo, just change the controls theme to human-murrine
<flipstar> noelferreira: do you have ubuntu-restriceted-extras installed ?
<noelferreira> yes flipstar
<cwillu> noelferreira, what problem are you seeing?
<locomo> cwillu: thanks
<flipstar> noelferreira: which player are you using ?
<cwillu> locomo, afaik, I think there's still discussion as to whether that's the final theme or not
<jamestoy> howdy
<flipstar> noelferreira: with mplayer you could use different video drivers
<noelferreira> evrything was perfect in gutsy. its seems is a poblem with the new server xorg
<cwillu> noelferreira, lets not be jumping to conclusions
<cwillu> noelferreira, what is the exact problem you're seeing?
<noelferreira> i read the bug. i'm not jumping
<locomo> cwillu: i liked human buttons more, they was 3D and cool, and new are flat
<noelferreira> cwillu, i can't play avi files. freezes and crashes like before when we need XGL server to use compiz
<cwillu> did you still need xgl under gutsy?
<noelferreira> no cwillu
<cwillu> you can probably run gstreamer-properties and changes the video output method, but that approach is far from ideal
<cwillu> noelferreira, have the bug number handY?
<noelferreira> in gutsy everything was ok using aiglx
<noelferreira> yes 1 second
<noelferreira> cwillu, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/173663
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173663 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[fglrx] compiz will not launch with fglrx driver - falls back to metacity on xserver 1.4 (1.3 is ok)" [High,Fix released]
<ethana2> How feasible would it be for a fresh ubuntu dual boot to rip proprietary codecs right off of windows and run them in WINE?
<cwillu> ethana2, afaik, the 'ugly' codecs _are_ the windows codecs
<cwillu> at least, there's a gstreamer wrapper that lets you do that, if it's not installed by ubuntu-restricted-extras already
<ethana2> oh
<cwillu> noelferreira, they claim its fixed?
<noelferreira> cwillu, i can't put it working here
<cwillu> k, I'm still reading the bug, just not sure if you saw that
<cwillu> you get the same fallback to metacity?
<cwillu> or are you using skip_checks to force it despite a blacklist?
<Johan-_> anyone got ssl to work with netatalk?
<borschty> cwillu: ugly codecs are not the windows codecs, they are codecs which can not be licensed under lgpl, lame for example which is gpl
<jessica> i dont think this is normal my ubuntu 7.10 is freezing and i think its because im in the middle of upgrading to hardy but when i upgraded from other editions of ubuntu it never happend
<borschty> pitfdll + w32codecs are the windows codecs
<cwillu> jessica, this is still a beta, there's still problems
<flipstar> jessica: afaik you can break the update at downloading and resume later
<cwillu> jessica, is the update freezing, or is it just slowing down other things you're doing?
<noelferreira> cwillu, yes i have the same problem with metacity. even worst i guess
<jessica> no the update carrys on when it freezes its just i am unable to move the mouse and or use keyboard input it lasts about 10 seconds then returns back to normal
<noelferreira> cwillu, i will restart my xorg. one minute
<cwillu> borschty, ugly is just anything that has distribution problems;  but either way, pitfdll is included in restricted-extras
<borschty> however ugly does not include the windows codecs
<jessica> it seems to be picking up now
<EruditeHermit> hey I did an upgrade today and network manager is now unable to connect to a network and eats 100% cpu. I've been trying to track it down to network manager, hal but I've not had any success. Has anyone experienced similar?
<Niklas_E> is there any tool like xf86cfg or something for ubuntu? Need top change the drivers but don't find any tool for it
<jessica> did that happen with anyone else i just found that odd
<EruditeHermit> Niklas_E: displayconfig-gtk
<noelferreira> cwillu, :( no good luck. any idea. should i change something in xorg.conf?
<cwillu> noelferreira, how are you running compiz?
<noelferreira> what you mean cwillu. compiz is not the problem.
<noelferreira> cwillu, the problem is worst without compiz
<cwillu> noelferreira, then that bug you posted isn't the same bug
<cwillu> may be related, but its not the same
<cwillu> noelferreira, other than video, what issues are you seeing?
<noelferreira> i thought it was. can i downgrade to xserver 1.3?
<noelferreira> compiz a little slow cwillu
<cwillu> noelferreira, it'd be more useful to figure out why it's broken
<cwillu> bug 197639 sounds like it might be related
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 197639 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "[hardy] fglrx xv output not available for video playback" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/197639
<EdwardXp3> i got error on my kernel upgrade
<noelferreira> cwillu, i use other instead of xv and i have the same problem.
<EdwardXp3> kernel panic not syncing VFS .. unable to mount root
<cwillu> pastebin me your xorg.conf file
<cwillu> noelferreira, what videocard do you have, and which arch of ubuntu are you running? (x86, amd64, ?)
<noelferreira> amd64, ati radeon xpress 200 M cwillu
<cwillu> noelferreira, is that xorg.conf coming?
<noelferreira> cwillu, http://pastebin.com/m3cfc49f4
<cwillu> thx
<cwillu> noelferreira, did you see that bug I posted?  does that sound like it?
<noelferreira> maybe cwillu
<noelferreira> not sure
<cwillu> k
<cwillu> did you modify xorg.conf recently?
<cwillu> noelferreira,
<noelferreira> cwillu, should i try Option "AGPMode" "4"
<cwillu> noelferreira, :)  no, unless somebody has reported it makes a difference (preferably on a bug report, not ubuntuforums)
<cwillu> doubt its related
<Johan-_> sorry for spaming, anyone got ssl to work with netatalk?
<cwillu> don't be sorry, just don't spam :p
<cwillu> noelferreira, how are you in a terminal?
<Johan-_> cwillu: have to spam a couple of times/h to get any respons :/
<noelferreira> i'm using tilda ok cwillu
<cwillu> noelferreira, can you backup your current xorg.conf, and then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and see what you get then?
<tobylane> Can I use this with wubi?
<cwillu> noelferreira, might need to manually reset fglrx as the driver, but don't add any other options to the device
<noelferreira> ok cwillu
<noelferreira> cwillu, by the way: http://pastebin.com/m182680e7
<noelferreira> some info
<cwillu> thx
<cwillu> noelferreira, you're an upgrade, right?
<noelferreira> yes
<tobylane> Can I use ubuntu8 with wubi?
<jimmygoon> has anyone else dealt with the ccsm csm-simple appearance dialog problems?
<jimmygoon> tobylane, the ubuntu 8.04 beta includes wubi yes
<noelferreira> yesterday. first problem was running gnome-daemon-settings. but i delete xrand on gconfig and now it is ok
<noelferreira> yesterday. first problem was running gnome-daemon-settings. but i delete xrand on gconfig and now it is ok cwillu
<cwillu> tobylane, I'd advise waiting for hardy to go final if you're not comfortable with troubleshooting
<tobylane> No, im not really
<jimmygoon> g-d-s / xrandr problems were (mostly to my knowledge) fixed as of updates two days ago
<tobylane> I have livecds with install cds, can I use something off them for wubi with ubuntu 7?
<jimmygoon> tobylane, what?
<tobylane> I have live cds, install cds, an awful internet connection, and wubi without its iso
<tobylane> Can I use an iso off either cds for wubi
<cwillu> tobylane, you could just boot off the livecd
<tobylane> Isn't wubi like live cd, testing without installing
<noelferreira> one minute cwillu i'll restart X
<cwillu> k
<cwillu> tobylane, no, it's an install to a file on the drive, without repartitioning
<cwillu> it's still a bit experimental (this will be the first release that actually supports it in any way)
<tobylane> Ok... so ill stick to live cds
<tobylane> So in 32 days I can shipit order ubuntu 8?
<cwillu> tobylane, you should be able to just put the cd in the drive and reboot, and have it run off the cd;  you can install from there if you want (although it'll have to repartition to install)
<cwillu> tobylane, probably, although I don't know for sure
<tobylane> Ok, thanks
<thompa> federico: hey thanks for the tip
<cwillu> is exa on by default across the board, or are some drivers still xaa by default?
<noelferreira> cwillu, :( nothing
<noelferreira> cwillu, any idea?
<cwillu> was hoping you'd give me a bit more to go on :p
<cwillu> what does your xorg.conf look like right now?
<cwillu> (after the reconfigure at least)
<noelferreira> i change  to the  previous configuration.
<noelferreira> can i downgrade to xserver 1.3 cwillu ?
<cwillu> noelferreira, is that newer or older than an x1050, do you know?
<noelferreira> its the previous one in gutsy
<cwillu> no, the video card
<EruditeHermit> hey I did an upgrade today and network manager is now unable to connect to a network and eats 100% cpu. I've been trying to track it down to network manager, hal but I've not had any success. Has anyone experienced similar?
<noelferreira> cwillu, i don't know.
<thompa> anyone know whats up with usb devices, they all worked in alpha and are now not showing up
<borschty> EruditeHermit: downgrade hal
<noelferreira> but it was working so good in gutsy
<EruditeHermit> borschty: I did but it didn't work
<borschty> EruditeHermit: to which version?
<EruditeHermit> borschty: 0.5.9
<borschty> and libhal, too?
<EruditeHermit> borschty: yep libhal1 libhal-storage hal hal-info
<cwillu> noelferreira, that's what I'm trying to figure out, because everything I've read says it shouldn't have been working there at all unless it was under xgl, or it'll work just as well under the latest with the right config
<zcat[1]> Woohoo!! the difference between alpha6 and beta1 is awesome!
<Odd-rationale> I'm testing out the beta. I got this message: Could not install 'libc6' Is this ok?
<noelferreira> cwillu, i will try drivers from ati
<nikrud> borschty: just checked in, what doesn downgrading hall fix?
<cwillu> noelferreira, fglrx is the driver from ati
<zcat[1]> well, I assume I have beta1 -- I upgraded last night.
<borschty> EruditeHermit: i solved it by downgrading to 0.5.10+git20080301-1ubuntu2
<noelferreira> cwillu, a new one
<EruditeHermit> borschty: where did you get that hal?
<cwillu> noelferreira, you can try theirs, but you'll be beyond the point where you'll get much willing help here (i.e., no longer contributing towards getting hardy working for as many people as possible before it's released)
<borschty> EruditeHermit: still had those in my /var/cache/apt/archives folder
<cwillu> noelferreira, do you have a copy of xorg.conf from before the upgrade?
<EruditeHermit> borschty: is there a snapshot.debian.net equivalent for ubuntu?
<benplaut> hehehe
<noelferreira> no
<noelferreira> i lost them in the upgrade
<borschty> nikrud: you had the NetworkManager-problem, too?
<zcat[1]> screenlets still flakey as, they need to wait until compiz is launched before they try to run is all
<EruditeHermit> borschty: somewhere where I can find old versions of packages
<nikrud> borschty: yeap
<cwillu> noelferreira, give me a sec, I'm making a device section for you to try
<noelferreira> ok
<borschty> nikrud: did you try downgrading hal?
<noelferreira> thanks
<zcat[1]> I hacked a script that waits 10s and then runs the screenlets.
<benplaut> i install, fglrx is broken at first glance, and i think to myself "i've done this before, but is it really worth it?!"
<xtknight> there's still no sw raid LiveCD config right?
<nikrud> borschty: I'll take a look. I do believe I got some hal stuff in an upgrade from the beta disk
<benplaut> and now i'm rebooted, back to an old OS :P
<borschty> EruditeHermit: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/
<borschty> EruditeHermit: maybe even downgrading only hal or only libhal would be enough, but i downgraded both at the same time
<nikrud> borschty: nope, no hal even in my archives. git 20080301-1ubuntu2 you said fixes that?
<borschty> nikrud: thats a working version for me, maybe ...ubuntu3 works, too
<borschty> did not try it
<nikrud> no problem for me really. I'll just wire up until some fixes roll downstream. I try to keep these as close to actually released as I can
<Ergo^> hello just installed hardy, everything is working good so far - but there is a small problem, when i installed 7.10 and had compiz-config-manager - there was additional entry "custom effects" - in "visual effects" tab in apperance preferences - its gone now and i dont know how to get my custom effects to load on logon. any hints ?
<cwillu> noelferreira, http://pastebin.com/mfd91157
<noelferreira> ok
<cwillu> copy that into xorg.conf, and restart x.  If it doesn't work, comment out the Textured2d line, and try again
<noelferreira> cwillu, i will try
<EruditeHermit> borschty: ok let me try; thanks
<simion314> compiz vorked on my laptop without ATI proprietary drivers in 7.10 but is not working in 8.04 beta(it worked when i tested alpha 4) so what changed?
<noelferreira> cwillu, what is the difference from mine?
<ethan961> Ergo^, do any affects load?
<cwillu> simion314, blacklisted on laptops due to power management issues
<ethan961> *effects
<Ergo^> ethan961: everything works , and loading my config manually via "advanced desktop effects" works fine too
<cwillu> noelferreira, the disabled videooverlay (deprecated), added texturedvideo, et al
<cwillu> noelferreira, and deleted all the repeated options that confuse matters
<simion314> cwillu:  can i modify the start script for compiz to work? i must install other packages?
<noelferreira> here i go
<cwillu> simion314, iirc, you lose significant battery life by forcing it on
<cwillu> simion314, there's a manner to disable the blacklist, I'm not dead sure what it is offhand (somebody else here probably knows, chime in if you do :p)
<Ergo^> ethan961: if i right click desktop , select "change desk.. bgr..."  and ho to visual effects there are 3 options : none , normal , extra. I had one more in 7.10 - custom
<simion314> i seen compiz using less then 1or 2 % of CPU  and not all the time so not so much power saving
<nikrud> cwillu: simion314 http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<noelferreira> cwillu, nope
<cwillu> noelferreira, how so...
<EruditeHermit> borschty: thanks it worked
<EruditeHermit> borschty: someone should put it in the topic
<noelferreira> same problem cwillu and i can't notice difference. one thing i see is that the movie in fullscreen have more problems for rendering. in original size it is almost ok
<cwillu> noelferreira, is that with or without compiz?
<noelferreira> with cwillu . with metacity it is even worst :)
<EruditeHermit> borschty: also does the ubuntu archive keep old versions of packages in the pool so you can downgrade easily?
<cwillu> noelferreira, is gstreamer-properties set back to autodetect?
<noelferreira> i think yes
<cwillu> noelferreira, can you check?
<borschty> EruditeHermit: i don't know how long packages are kept on the server
<noelferreira> should i have v4l or v4l2 in input plugin of cideo?
<noelferreira> *video
<cwillu> noelferreira, input doesn't matter unless you're doing video capture
<noelferreira> so it is ok
<noelferreira> autodetect
<cwillu> okay
<noelferreira> cwillu, the problem is that this is the only system i have :)
<noelferreira> i didn't bakcup gutsy
<noelferreira> and like always i never can wait for the stable releases
<noelferreira> :)
<cwillu> noelferreira, that's, um, uh...
<cwillu> it's not a great combination of habits
<cwillu> noelferreira, okay, came across some new info
<cwillu> one sec though
<noelferreira> ok
<EruditeHermit> thanks borschty btw
<cwillu> no, that doesn't make any sense
<noelferreira> one last check
<noelferreira> 1 minute
<stephans> I just installed alpha 4... still no way to join a windows domain like SUSE?
<stephans> I thought I read that this was supposed to be included in this release?
<cwillu> stephans, might try installing the beta instead of a 3 month old alpha :p
<cwillu> but no idea, sorry
<Ergo^> ok, anyone maye has a clue what caused the custom configuration for compiz missing ?
<AlexHoover> Hmm, has anyone else had issues updating from 6.04?
<cwillu> almost certainly can join a domain via terminal, but I don't know if we have a gui yet
<chdst> 6.06?
<AlexHoover> Dapper Drake
<AlexHoover> Whatever it is. :p
<cwillu> AlexHoover, if you had done extensive customization, you may have all sorts of fun
<AlexHoover> My update manager or whatever gets to the "calculation" phase and then errors.
<AlexHoover> cwillu, nothing changed except I installed LAMP.
<cwillu> AlexHoover, as much as possible, remove 3rd party packages and repositories
<AlexHoover> I don't know if this is the problem
<AlexHoover> But in the terminal it says,
<stephans> cwillu... beta?
<AlexHoover> "WARNING: Failed to read mirror file"
<stephans> ok.. wait
<J-_> So, not it starts hurting, wth!
<J-_> s/not/now
<J-_> whoops, thought it was #ubuntu-offtopic
<J-_> (finger btw) frozen turkey landed on it
 * Ergo^ wonders why he is always the only one who never receives help on irc :]
<bjwebb> hi
<Ergo^> hello
<bjwebb> Ergo^: awwwww
<simion314> the reson that compiz blacklisted my card is that something bad happen and now it is not working  fine, on 7.10 worked ok, a bug appeared in some place and i hope they will find it
<lamalex> Did they move the location of the beta isos?
<Ergo^> simon what gf card do you have ?
 * bjwebb is lucky
<cwillu> Ergo^, just means you have more interesting problems :p
<bjwebb> my card works out of the box in the beta, but didn't in the alphas
<Johan-_> sorry for spaming (yet again), anyone got ssl to work with netatalk?
<bjwebb> Ergo^: what are these interesting problems of yours?
<simion314> i have an ATI radeon
<Ergo^> cwillu: lol ;-)
<cwillu> Ergo^, I haven't gotten meaningful assistance in, well, a couple years :p
<Brent^> I'm installing Ubuntu 8.04 from inside Windows Vista and the window for the installer seems to have frozen up. It says "setup was completed succesfully" but the install progress bad is only about 2/3 there. Can I close the window or will this mess up the install?
<Ergo^> bjwebb: small problem, cant seem to find configuration setting for compiz for custom effects.. it was in 7.10 - maybe ill try reload ? :D
<cwillu> Ergo^, not installed by default (wasn't in gutsy either)
<stephans> OK OK -- i did not knwo that a beta was available..
<calc> Ergo^: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Ergo^> i installed it the same way as in gutsy (synaptic)
<Ergo^> calc its there
<stephans> So I intend to install it using a preseed file.. anything I need to think about?
<noelferreira> cwillu, news?
<cwillu> noelferreira, puzzlement
<Ergo^> i can load the compiz profile with it - it works
<calc> maybe gnome-compiz-manager too, i'm not sure
<Brent^> anyone know?
<calc> i don't use compiz as it is too limited
<Ergo^> the problem is  i have only 3 settings in visual settings : none, normal, extra ... on 7.10 i had "custom" also
<stephans> 7.10 would refuse to use local sources... we will see if this one will do better.
<noelferreira> what cwillu
<Ergo^> ok maybe its something that is integrated deeply
<Ergo^> ill try to reboot and see if it helps (yes naive... )
<cwillu> noelferreira, jumped through 4 bug reports, a couple wiki pages, settled on an update which should solve it, which is apparently already in mainline
<noelferreira> and...
<cwillu> x200 you said, right?
<noelferreira> yes cwillu
<noelferreira> radeon xpress 200 M
<Brent^> hmm... forcing that window to close then restarting, good idea or bad idea?
<cwillu> noelferreira, what does xvinfo give you?
<tgelter> is there a reason that my gdm theme hasn't been updated like everyone else's?
<alex_mayorga> throw me a bone here, not audio at all
<b47619> I installed the beta and am still having the same issue!
<b47619> the xserver restarts in a normal gnome session and i have no /etc/gnome/config
<sectech> Has anyone had any luck getting Java working in Firefox3b4 on hardy yet?
<SeveredCross> Has anyone had problems with Totem not playing DVD's?
<noelferreira> cwillu, http://pastebin.com/m72043474
<fromport> sectech: 32 or 64 ?
<alex_mayorga> sectech: check bug 201143 for my workaround
<cwillu> noelferreira, um
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201143 in sun-java6 "no Java plugin for Firefox with sun-java-6 installed in Hardy alpha 6" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201143
<cwillu> noelferreira, xgl shouldn't be showing up there
<SeveredCross> I just installed icedtea's JDK, then Java worked.
<cwillu> noelferreira, is xserver-xgl installed in synaptic?
<sectech> ok :) thanks alex_mayorga
<sectech> fromport, 32
<b47619> does anyone know of a cause for this: the xserver restarts in a normal gnome session and i have no /etc/gnome/config
<cwillu> b47619, is this still an update, or a fresh reinstall?
<Ergo^> back
<b47619> fresh reinstall
<Ergo^> still no "custom" setting for compiz :D
<cwillu> Ergo^, where are you looking?
<cwillu> Ergo^, system | preferences | advanced desktop effects settings?
<Ergo^> cwillu: thats the compizconfig-manager , yes ? i have that
<alex_mayorga> any known workaround for the "no audio" situation?
<cwillu> Ergo^, commas and question marks have no spaces before them :p
<cwillu> Ergo^, do you have that menu entry?
<fromport> sectech: i have java working in my browser: i used sun-java6-jre. to run non browser java i had to install icedtea-java7-jre
<Ergo^> im looking in " right click desktop > change backround >visual effects
<Ergo^> cwillu: yes i have that menu entry
<cwillu> Ergo^, that's the settings for compiz
<noelferreira> cwillu, yes
<cwillu> unless you're looking for something else
<cwillu> noelferreira, that shouldn't be installed
<cwillu> but
<noelferreira> let me see
<noelferreira> ah wait no
<noelferreira> xgl no
<fromport> b47619 try a clean install and make sure you have no old "data": wipe your partions
<noelferreira> it uses AIGLX no
<noelferreira> now
<cwillu> noelferreira, what does ps aux|grep X give you?
<b47619> i format EVERY time
<b47619> and can ubuntu 8.04 write to ntfs as a clena install?
<cwillu> b47619, yes
<noelferreira>  19407 30.9 17.9 227104 161332 ?       S    21:52   5:13 Xgl :1 -accel xv:pbuffer -accel glx:pbuffer -nolisten tcp -fullscreen -br +xinerama
<noelferreira>  :)
<fromport> and everytime it's not working ? you dont restore any old config /home dir ?
<sectech> fromport, I just tried the work around that was posted.... The applet tries to load (using a popular java game site)
<b47619> i thought so
<cwillu> noelferreira, caught you :p
<Ergo^> cwillu: yes i have the setting manager for compiz installed, i just cant get it to rememver what settings i set ;-)
<noelferreira> lol
<fromport> sectech: url ?
<cwillu> Ergo^, ahhhh, looking for what you had set before
<noelferreira> i will remove and restart X
<cwillu> Ergo^, was it a synaptic install before, or did you run a compiled or thirdparty compiz?
<sectech> actually wait a sec.... I think something got mixed up here....
<cwillu> Ergo^, but you might be out of luck, although you can dig around your home dir
<b47619> and I can't resize an ntfs partition...
<sectech> heh,  lets try removing firefox2 and 3
<Ergo^> cwillu: it was synaptic install
<sectech> didn't realize I had both installed
<cwillu> b47619, run a scandisk from windows, reboot twice CLEANLY, and then boot into ubuntu's live cd (again, clean restart, no power buttons)
<cwillu> b47619, ubuntu knows better than to try to mess with a partition that might have errors on it :p
<cwillu> Ergo^, :/
<b47619> I can't boot into the live cd it retsarts there also
<b47619> the xserver also restarts on the live cd.
<cwillu> b47619, what video card?
<b47619> onboard ati radeon xpress 200
<cwillu> :/
<cwillu> I think you have hardware problems
<Brent^> I installed ubuntu 8.04 beta but when I boot to that partition it doesn't give me a GUI. Is their something I have to type?
<b47619> i think so
<b47619> also what should I do get another hard drive or a cd drive?
<cwillu> b47619, noelferreira has the same chipset, but it doesn't kill it
<b47619> I am burning to sony dvd since I think I am out of cds
<b47619> should I try a cd?
<b47619> I have had issues with these dvds before
<cwillu> b47619, it's really hard to say;  if the iso test worked fine, then it's probably not the drive, but there's so many possible places a problem could arise
<freexe> My sound has stopped working since I've upgraded, is there a way to get Ubuntu to re autodetect my sound drivers?
<b47619> 2 sound cards and 2 network cards
<b47619> 1 onboard and an add-on
<freexe> Anyone?
 * cwillu wishes he had a couple clones
<cwillu> freexe, run this in a terminal: lspci|grep -i audio
<flipstar> not Audio ?
<freexe> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<cwillu> flipstar, I just use -i to ignore case and ignore the fact that the case may vary :p
<flipstar> oh right oversaw that
<freexe> I get the error No Volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found if I double click on the speak on the toolbar
<Brent^> Ubuntu 8.04 hates me ;_;
<nikolas_> Hi all
<nikolas_>  I have trouble connecting to my wireless network (wep encrypted) after upgrading today to hardy beta
<SeveredCross> Brent^: Why, what's wrong?
<SeveredCross> nikolas_: Any errors?
<nikolas_> so here it goes
<nikolas_> before the dist-upgrade to trouble at all
<SeveredCross> nikolas_: A good way to look for errors is to tail -f /var/log/daemon.log and see what happens there, look for anything NetworkManager related.
<Brent^> it wont show any kind of GUI when I try and use it and I dont know what commands to type to get it to do so
<nikolas_> I upgraded and still no trouble with the network
<freexe> cwillu, is there anything else I can look for?
<Ergo^> cwillu: http://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotub5.png - can you confirm you dont have "custom" setting too ?
<nikolas_> then i did the proposed updates and lost the wireless netwrking
<cwillu> one sec
<flipstar> !intelhda | freexe did you looked at this ?
<ubotu> freexe did you looked at this ?: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nikolas_> give me a sec to check for the error messages
<Ergo^> compiz guys say its probably a bug in ubuntu not compiz
<sectech> The work around worked great
<sectech> thank you
<nikolas_> I checked the syslog 5 minutes ago and there were tons of messages on wlan0
<Brent^> how do I check if I accidentally installed the server version of ubuntu?
<napsy_> hm something strange is happening with my system after the latest upgrades
<napsy_> the system gets very unresponsive for a short period of time
<cwillu> Brent^, just install ubuntu-desktop, that'll get you a normal desktop install (server install is really just a barebones)
<nikolas_> rebooting the laptop and fetching the daemon.log
<Brent^> cwillu: I know, but how do I check what is already installed
<cwillu> Ergo^, where you just looking for the fourth option?
<cwillu> Brent^, package manager?
<Brent^> dont know what that is
<cwillu> Brent^, it'll have whatever you've installed
<Ergo^> on that screenshot it was under "extra" , at least in 7.10
<insomninja> Brent^, if you installed the server version, you wouldn't have a graphical environment
<insomninja> from the beginning at least
<b47619> do you think 2 sound cards and 2 network cards is causing my issue? or is it the sony dvds instead of cds?
<cwillu> Ergo^, ya, I remember that;  my laptop just shows the three with none selected
<freexe> Does hardy still use asla, what is all the pulse audio stuff about
<cwillu> Ergo^, feel free to report a bug :p
<Ergo^> bah :D
<Brent^> only graphics I saw when I booted it was "ubuntu" and a load bar. then no GUI
<cwillu> freexe, yes;  alsa hasn't been replaced, esd has
<cwillu> freexe, alsa is the low level drivers (alternative to oss), where esd is the mixer that allows more than one app to use sound at a time (and which is replaced by pulse)
<cwillu> Brent^, log in, and then type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<freexe> cwillu, how do I find out if alsa is broken
<cwillu> freexe, look at the link flipstar pointed you at
<insomninja> Brent^, if it went/stayed in terminal mode, without any xserver error messages I would suppose you have the server version installed
<eklof> Is there a regexp-wizkid around? How do I extract only v4 ip-addresses out of any logfile?
<b47619> woulkd 2 sound cards and 2 network cards cause my issues or sony dvds?
<freexe> cwillu, I have, it's quite long winded, and I wanted to be sure before moving away from the package manager
<eklof> Can't print columns using cut or awk since the ip is not on a specific column
<cwillu> eklof, /d+\./d+\./d+\./d+\ is approximately what you want
<insomninja> Brent^, (since a wrongly configured xserver would also drop you to terminal, but leave messages)
<eklof> cwillu: hm ok.
<zcat[1]> ever since I installed nvidia drivers, I get no loading splash, just grub, black screen until gdm loads
<cwillu>  /d = digit, +=at least once, \. = literal dot, etc
<Brent^> alright I'll try that. Gotta reboot this machine to find out
<Brent^> so I type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" correct?
<cwillu> zcat[1], odd, I wouldn't expect it to affect that off a clean reboot
<zcat[1]> Brent^: that'll work
<cwillu> Brent^, it might take a little while though
<cwillu> Brent^, might be quicker to just reinstall
<zcat[1]> I think it was working b4 the nvidia drivers.. it might have been broken from the start
<cwillu> zcat[1], did you install any fb stuff, or change the grub lines?
<TobiasTheCommie> anyone running hardy beta with fglrx driver? X keeps crashing whenever i right click with the mouse....
<zcat[1]> nope
<nikolas_> ok
<TobiasTheCommie> still playing with stuff to see if i can find a cause...
<TobiasTheCommie> but, the fglrx driver crashes
<TobiasTheCommie> http://rafb.net/p/MeXvKd88.html
<cwillu> I'm starting to think fglrx might be the bane of hardy
<nikolas_> The problem with the wireless propably starts with the line wlan0 fully supported using driver '(null)'
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: haha, so i take it this isn't the only problem with fglrx
<pej> I'm having troubles with my LUKS encrypted partitions not being recognized by Hardy. Whenever I boot the computer, I'm never asked for the passphrase, and I get an error message saying cryptsetup can't find the partition. Any ideas as to what might be wrong?
 * cwillu glances at noelferreira 
<zcat[1]> oh well, gtg move some files about, bbl...
<Brent^> cwillu: last time I installed (from instide windows) the window froze up and I couldn't do anything like task manager or shutdown. so I had to hold the power button for 6 secs. bad idea?
<cwillu> Brent^, it's not ideal
<cwillu> Brent^, sorry, I haven't played with wubi much at all
<nikolas_> after a bunch of lines on wlan0 activation stages i have a <WARN> tag
<Brent^> cwillu: it said "installation completed" so I assummed it was finw
<Brent^> fine*
<MasterScript> hi
<Brent^> well I'll try the other thing and be back when its done
<cwillu> ahhhh, I get it
<atlef> anyone experience this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayerplug-in/+bug/204203
<MasterScript> can somebody help me with shoutcast?
<cwillu> sorry, too many conversations I'm trying to have :0
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204203 in mplayerplug-in "difficult to remove FF3 beta, and keep FF2 functionality" [Undecided,New]
<nikolas_> nm_signal_handler(): Caught signal 11. Generating backtrace
<cwillu> Brent^, ya, if you've gotten that far, the ubuntu-desktop will work
<TobiasTheCommie> hehe, also middle button crashes it
<noelferreira> cwillu, sorry. i was eating sometinhg
<cwillu> noelferreira, no problem, I was just pointing people at you to commiserate with
<flipstar> MasterScript: whats the prob with shoutcast ?
<noelferreira> ah ok cwillu thanks
<MasterScript> flipstar: -bash: ./sc_serv: No such file or directory
<flipstar> youre in the right directory ?
<MasterScript> yup
<nikolas_> any help on getting the wireless network back up?
<MasterScript> masterscript@masterscript-desktop:~/shell$ cd sc
<flipstar> ls lists it ?
<MasterScript> README.TXT  sc_serv  sc_serv_1.9.8_Linux.tar.gz  sc_serv.conf
<TobiasTheCommie> wow, there are indeed many bug reports regarding fglrx
<TobiasTheCommie> though none that seem to have anything to do with my problem...
<TobiasTheCommie> sadly
<flipstar> MasterScript: try with full path and autocomplete (tab)
<Skiessi> I think the default channel should be set to #ubuntu+1 in testing versions of ubuntu and then set to #ubuntu after the release
<MasterScript> flipstar: for example?
<freexe> Cheers, that fixed my sound, I presume that I don't need to file a bug report or anything?
<flipstar> MasterScript: $HOME/sc/sc_serv_1.9.8_Linux/sc_serv or wherever it is
<flipstar> freexe: nope
<MasterScript> /home/masterscript/shell/sc
<flipstar> then type /home/masterscript/shell/sc/sc_serv
<flipstar> use autocomplete to make sure its correct
<flipstar> btw this is not a hardy topic -_-
<MasterScript> :(
<flipstar> nothing..?
<MasterScript> i am tired
<MasterScript> i dont know how to do it
<MasterScript> shit
<TobiasTheCommie> well, doesn't crash with vesa
<nikolas_> anyone on the network manager bug?
<borschty> nikolas_: 99%cpu usage?
<nikolas_> I tailed the daemons.log and dumped it on a file,anyone willing to take a look?
<nikolas_> yes
<nikolas_> thats one symptom
<MasterScript> flipstar: can u tech me step by step?
<borschty> downgrade hal to 0.5.10+git20080301-1ubuntu2
<flipstar> MasterScript: copy & paste /home/masterscript/shell/sc/sc_ into a terminal..
<flipstar> then press tab
<nikolas_> capable of scanning but not connecting to the network
<borschty> maybe you need to downgrade libhal aswell
<borschty> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/ there are the packages
<nikolas_> any guidelines on that?
<nikolas_> ok will try that
<borschty> and wait till new hal packages will be released
<tgelter> ummm...anyone else have cpu usage jump to around 50% per cpu when gnome-system-monitor is open?
<mneptok> MasterScript: what is sc_serv?
<nikolas_> any bugreport fied on it yet?
<flipstar> mneptok: shoutcast server
<borschty> 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2 might fix that issue, it will be on the archive in a few hours
<borschty> yes
<nikolas_> can I have the link ?
<nikolas_> i want to contribute :P
<MasterScript> flipstar: -bash: /home/masterscript/shell/sc/sc_serv: No such file or directory
<hmuller> Is the 3-19 daily live iso the same as the beta?
<borschty> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/204773
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204773 in hal "Latest HAL breaks NetworkManager (dup-of: 204768)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204768 in kde-guidance "[hardy] Latest HAL breaks guidance powermanager" [Undecided,In progress]
<flipstar> MasterScript: you used tab this time ?
<nikolas_> ok tnx a lot!
<MasterScript> flipstar: i dont understand
<flipstar> !tab | MasterScript
<ubotu> MasterScript: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Angelus> guys
<Angelus> any major bugs in kubuntu-beta?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's beta, i'd say that's a given...  but check the release notes and such
<hmuller> Angelus: Depends on your definition of major.
<axisys> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<axisys> looking for steps on how to setup mod_perl with apache2?
<Angelus> Daisuke_Ido: the things is that on its page there only 2 bugs listed, the microsoft bug wihich is bug #1 and the kde-4 bug
<TobiasTheCommie> hm, oki, i need some help debugging this
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 1 in ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<flipstar> axisys: try in #apache
<axisys> sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-perl2 <-- i did that
<axisys> flipstar: ok thnx
<TobiasTheCommie> Xorg[6540]: segfault at 58 rip 7f808e2bda16 rsp 7fffa73bb150 error 4 <- it is kinda hard to find this problem when all the numbers(except "error 4") changes, which they do
<TobiasTheCommie> Xorg[6530]: segfault at 51 rip 7f2c73043a16 rsp 7fff8c2dc210 error 4 <- this is another crash
<MasterScript> flipstar: yup
<flipstar> MasterScript: is it executeable ?
<cwillu> TobiasTheCommie, welcome to the joy of proprietary drivers.  Go forth and complain to amd
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: hehe, yeah, trying to change to normal radeon drivers... but, tv-out is no worky for me on it, i have filed a bug report...
<cwillu> TobiasTheCommie, there's a trick to that (I have it working on a mythtv box, but it's a bit hacky)
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: i just wasn't sure if those registers were fglrx or if they were xorg...
<MasterScript> flipstar: i see file .bash ....
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: well, i can get tv-out to work with the opensource drivers in ntsc mode, but that gives me black and white output.. with pal mode the display is in colour, but it flickers..(or rather, moves rapidly from left to right)
<flipstar> MasterScript: right click on that file and go to properties or so and check if its executeable
<cwillu> TobiasTheCommie, http://nokia.cwillu.com/radeon.txt is what I run on logon (not all the options have xorg.conf equivilents, annoyingly)
<MasterScript> flipstar: type:executeable
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: well, i could give it a go with the xrandr i guess.... though i believe i have tried taht before :D
<TobiasTheCommie> but, it does work for me in ntsc mode, as i said, though being in b/w(but that is because my telly is only pal)
<flipstar> MasterScript: please ask in #ubuntu , i dont have gnome
<TobiasTheCommie> still weird that the mouse buttons crash xorg.....
<TobiasTheCommie> wait a minute...
<cwillu> TobiasTheCommie, might still need some xorg.conf settings
<cwillu>  Option "TVStandard" "ntsc",  Option "ForceTVOut" "on"
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: no, my problem is not settings... it is the driver
<TobiasTheCommie> i'm on an r530
<TobiasTheCommie> :D
<cwillu> TobiasTheCommie, no, I just mean for the open radeon driver
<TobiasTheCommie> trust me, it isn't...
<TobiasTheCommie> not an xorg setting...
<TobiasTheCommie> the problem is the frquency on the tv out for my specific card.. in some way or another....
<TobiasTheCommie> HAH
<TobiasTheCommie> yes
<TobiasTheCommie> the problem i am having is NOT fglrx
<TobiasTheCommie> :D
<TobiasTheCommie> it is evdev
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: so you can relax now, i don't have an fglrx problem ;)
<cwillu> TobiasTheCommie, did I mention that I like 9250's because I can put 4 in a machine and get an 8 seat computer if I screw around with evdev enough? :p
<TobiasTheCommie> nope
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: http://rafb.net/p/u2siEU52.html <- this is the crash, not fglrx :D
<TobiasTheCommie> ehm, what was the link to the hardy bugs?
<Brent^> alright I ubuntu 8.04 working (thanks cwillu) but my wireless card wont connect to my wireless network
<TobiasTheCommie> launcpad something i think
<cwillu> Brent^, you know what chipset?
<Brent^> no but I can look that up... example?
<Brent^> of what I'm looking for
<TobiasTheCommie> found it
<cwillu> lspci|grep -i net
<insomninja> When I run screen my backspace key doesn't work, any ideas?
<cwillu> (Brent^, that was for you)
<Brent^> oh, alright :P
<Brent^> sorry
<TobiasTheCommie> insomninja: i seem to remember it is a screenrc problem
<Brent^> I have to reboot to get to ubuntu :P I'm gonna go borrow my brothers computer while I'm waiting so I don't have to keep switching between
<TobiasTheCommie> once my computer is rebooted i'll see if i can find it...
<cwillu> k
<marlun> My TAB completion is not working when using "aptitude install xxxTAB or with apt-get. What could be the cause of this?
<Ergo^> guys
<budmang> Anyone know how to get extended desktop working?
<cwillu> budmang, depends on the videocard
<TobiasTheCommie> insomninja: can't find anything in my screenrc file
<TobiasTheCommie> damn
<cwillu> although it's getting better
<budmang> The screen resolution has been getting better with each update.
<Ergo^> i have a problem with antoher pc, that has uses a wifi card - the networkmanager seems to use 100% of cpu when it tries connecting to AP
<budmang> But I can only mirror currently, I want extended.
<budmang> Intel GMA cwillu
<cwillu> :/, the one chipset I haven't done this with yet
<insomninja> TobiasTheCommie, thanks anyway
<RAOF> budmang: It's pretty easy; there's just one real trick.
<budmang> RAOF: what trick?
<budmang> cwillu: I can test for you if you would like.
<TobiasTheCommie> insomninja: try here http://www.cs.brown.edu/~dnr/the-almost-perfect-backspace-solution.txt
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: disabled evdev, playing now :D
<insomninja> thanks
<RAOF> budmang: The trick is that, by default, X will only allocate a framebuffer as large as the screen you have plugged in, and it can't make it bigger.  You need to set the Virtual size in xorg.conf, or otherwise specify things in there.  This is a good reference: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Brent^> cwillu: it gave me Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)         Network controller: Intel Corperation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN Network Connection (rev 61)
<Brent^> from typing in "lspci|grep -i net"
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: yup, no more crashes.. :D
<cwillu> Brent^, okay, intel chipset
<Brent^> grr nevermeind
<cwillu> unfortunately, that also falls under the category of things I don't know much about :p
<Brent^> I fixed it
<cwillu> oh, goodie :)
<cwillu> I was under the impression intel wireless just worked :)
<Brent^> I guess everytime I get a problem I just have to reboot to fix it :P
<cwillu> there's almost always a way to do it without rebooting if its important, but learning all the ways isn't always worth the effort :p
<Brent^> :P exactly
<mneptok> Brent^: the 4965 should "just work" with Hardy
<Brent^> it did
<Brent^> It just needed a restart
<budmang> sorry was disconnected I didnt get either replies!
<mneptok> sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I am reading wubi site and I am wondering what it actually does? It allows the user to install ubuntu from inside windows but does it work as a virtual machine or you can boot into ubuntu alone without windows presence? Thanks
<cwillu> K_Dallas, it's standalone, but installed as a file in the windows filesystem instead of partitioning, afaik
<budmang> cwillu: would I be able to test something on my card for extended desktop for you?
<cwillu> ?
<budmang> anyone know the extended desktop trick for an intel gma?
<cwillu> oh, ya
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> budmang, I'm working on it
<cwillu> budmang, my laptop is intel, just hadn't played with it yet
<[mbm]> budmang: you want the virtual desktop with screen panning?
<budmang> Someone else had mentioned they knew a trick.  I do not need virtual desktops per say, really just another mointor with its own desktop. 2 real desktops no virtuals.
<RAOF> budmang: The trick is that, by default, X will only allocate a framebuffer as large as the screen you have plugged in, and it can't make it bigger.  You need to set the Virtual size in xorg.conf, or otherwise specify things in there.  This is a good reference: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<[mbm]> oh, dual monitor
<cwillu> budmang, it needs a oneline adjustment in xorg.conf, I'm just working it out :p
<K_Dallas> cwillu, thanks
<budmang> cwillu: working it out now? or in the future?
<cwillu> now
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: i found a patch that fixes my problem, it is in upstream, but anyway i can get it into the final hardy before it launches?
<budmang> I see, let me know when you come up with something.
<budmang> Would be a life saver to have that :)
<mi> can i do upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 with envy driver or i must first uninstall evny ?
<cwillu> TobiasTheCommie, not sure; launchpad and the mailing lists would be your best bet
<budmang> anyone have any TOUCHPAD tips? scrolling, click and drag
<TobiasTheCommie> cwillu: oki, thanks
<cwillu> budmang, what resolution are you running right now?
<budmang> my laptop screen is 1440x900 my external vga lcd is 1280x1024
<cwillu> budmang, are you attached to compiz?
<budmang> its not needed, but nice.
<cwillu> budmang, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, add the line Virtual 2720 1024 to the screen>device section
<budmang> Virtual 2720 1024 ?
<cwillu> yep
<cwillu> 1440+1280
<jessica> ok i have just updated and im getting error messages when i try and compile my wireless drivers
<jessica> please help me with my wirelss
<jessica> *wireless
<jessica> i need it to work
<J-_> !wireless | jessica
<ubotu> jessica: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jessica> it dosnt have my device ive looked on the web
<cwillu> heh
<cwillu> my laptops max texturesize is 56 pixels smaller than my laptop's screen size + 800x600
<cwillu> aka, I have to run at 640x480 on the external monitor if I want compiz :)
<jessica> i have the realtek RTL8187B
<jessica> it wont work i have tryed compiling the driver but it comes up with errors
<RAOF> jessica: Why aure you compiling the drivers?
<RAOF> jessica: And what Ubuntu version are you using, and what card do you have?
<jessica> because there is no driver in the kernal
 * mneptok whispers "kernel"
<b47619> I gave up with trying get it working and will just us ea failsafe session
<b47619> there is no drive rin the xolonal
<b47619> there is no driver in the colonal
<RAOF> jessica: So, what is your wireless card, where did you get the drivers from, etc
<b47619> ndiswrapper.
<jessica> my drivers came from http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/
<alex__> I'm connect to the internet but, my wireless network-manager-kde is "saying connecting", anyone have this problem?
<RAOF> jessica: So, what network card is this, and did you notice the line on that page saying "this may work with 2.6.24, but the only person who has tested said that it kernel panics"?
<jessica> well basicly i have just upgraded from 7.10 and when i was upgrading someone told me to use the same driver
<jessica> so i am and i get errors
<b47619> what kernel version r we at?
<RAOF> Right.  So, the first thing to check would be: is that driver really not in our kernel?
<b47619> 2.16.24
<b47619> ?
<jessica> well ive been told its not in the kernal and it hasnt picked up my carnt and im on hardy now
<jessica> im pretty sure its not in ther kernal
<RAOF> jessica: Apparently you can use ndiswrapper to load the windows drivers.
<jessica> do they not have a native linux driver
<RAOF> Apparently not.
<jessica> wow ok ill try ndiswapper
<jessica> is it pre-install or do i have to download it and install it
<jf> Flipped my screen upside down and now it does not start gnome anymore. Where does it save this setting?
<jessica> its ok i done sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<ToHellWithGA> is it possible that a kernel module for my wireless chipset is causing my desktop to wifi at pitifully slow speeds?
<ToHellWithGA> i can't think of any other reason that i can't get 300 kb per second on only this machine which had that rate on dapper drake
<orkun> hey there. i fixed a bug using the most up 2 date alpha. compiz conflicts with EXA acceleration mode - which makes desktop effects kind of work but drastically effect scrolling speed at firefox and other gtk tools. how can i contribute?
<budmang> cwillu: that works :)
<budmang> How can I change the position of them :)
<ToHellWithGA> the network card has an rt2500 chip.  i'm pretty sure ubuntu switched to a free/open source module some time after dapper
<budmang> compiz disappeared :)
<RAOF> orkun: How did you fix this?
<ToHellWithGA> orkun: really really?
<zcat[1]> Hmmmm password dialog works OK except afterward the screen stays dark.. I can drag one of the windows around and 'paint' wherever I drag it so it goes back to normal again
<xnox> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<ToHellWithGA> i've been wondering wy firefox has been dead slow
<RAOF> budmang: Yes.  Your card can't run compiz with a display size > 2048 in either dimension.
<cwillu> budmang, you can change the virtual line to 2048 2048, and get compiz back
<jessica> how do i install the driver on ndiswrapper
<cwillu> budmang, but you'll have to run a lower resolution on at least one screen for it to still work okay
<Dandel> Any ideas on how to fix the install where users don't have access to their home directories even though permissions state they do?
<cwillu> budmang, you can use xrandr from a commandline to adjust which is where
<orkun> yes. desktop effects were simply unusable. i preferred "metacity --replace". with my laptop the used acceleration method should not be EXA -  if i change to i810 or use XAA as the acceleration method(one line in xorg.conf) everything works smooth as ice. how can i contribute?
<cwillu> orkun, swithc it back to exa, but add this line
<RAOF> orkun: On the other hand, using XAA breaks video+compiz :)
<Dandel> i just updated today and all of my users on the box i setup with it can't access the home directories i had configured before.
<orkun> it is not like a performance upgrade or something. this issue made surfing almost impossible
<orkun> really RAOF ? let me check
<cwillu> orkun, Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<stefg> ToHellWithGA: i vaguely remember that on some box i set up in the past i had trouble with the rt2500 drivers as well. That was around feisty time and iirc the fix was to disable the faulty native driver, recompile the (then current) ndiswrapper and use the win-driver
<cwillu> orkun, that'll fix your video+compiz and scrolling
<ToHellWithGA> stefg: i'll give that a go
<orkun> thanks let me try
<thompa> anyone know how to get the automount feature to work
<orkun> but its an intel not an ati
<ToHellWithGA> stefg: i had that issue with feisty alpha as well.  iirc the driver was outright dropped during a transitional period so i downgraded to edgy :(
<Dandel> oh nvr mind... somehow the permissions /home prevented access to sub directories within home.
<ToHellWithGA> orkun: do you know how to reconfigure the video side of xorg?  it used to be something like dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that only gives me non-video options now
<thompa> i wonder of permissions is the problem here too. I can't access my usb devices anymore
<orkun> i used my old backup and copy pasted
<thompa> alpha6 no problem also 64 beta of heron automounts my devices. not the beta
<orkun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/204308 there you can find my configs
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204308 in ubuntu "html rendering speed WAY decreased. conflict opera / firefox vs compiz" [Undecided,New]
<orkun> and try to adjust them
<orkun> cwillu, just curious. i can zoom etc using XAA right now
<thompa> tons of updates coming now. one for hal
<orkun> should this not be possible?
<stefg> thompa: so you should have a look at dmesg, lshw and the syslog to get a clue what's going on
<cwillu> orkun, it'll work, but you'll have issues with some things
<thompa> stefg: ive been looking at dmesg
<jimmygoon> What should I reinstall to find out why in god's name my laptop beeps at me every time I open close the lid
<orkun> hmm k - let me check out your method. maybe ill come back
<orkun> i add this to the section i adjust acceleration method?
<thompa> stefg: the walkman  eg shows up as usb in computer
<jessica> every time i try and do something on ndiswrapper i get this "Error: no ndiswrapper utils found!"
<stefg> thompa: so are you able to mount manually ?
<cwillu> orkun, I used to run xaa, I took out every option, and left it with just that migrationheuristic, works great
<thompa> stefg: im going to try that again,
<orkun> but it comes to the same spot where i set xaa right?
<orkun> in my config :>
<orkun> trying it out anyway brb :>
<thompa> stefg: wierd because i can boot to the 64 version which has been upgraded and my usb devices show up
<jf> Do someone know where the setting is for flipping back my X?
<thompa> stefg: i cant find the device to mount
<stefg> thompa: lsusb ?
<thompa> it says only usb, and lots of unknowns
<jessica> if you have just plugged it in try dmesg
<thompa> stefg: Bus 002 Device 005: ID 054c:0325 Sony Corp.
<thompa> that did it
<jessica> wht did it
<andymillar> hi guys, I`m seeing "kernel: [ 9560.954583] audit(1206140623.583:14): operation="inode_permission" request_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" name="/var/lib/named/etc/bind/named.conf" pid=10875 profile="/usr/sbin/named" namespace="default"" when trying to chroot named in Ubuntu 8.04 :/
<andymillar> anyone seen that before?
<thompa> stefg: lots of upgrades coming in for vital stuff
<andymillar> google shows up loads for cups causing that
<andymillar> just nothing for bind that i can see :(
<thompa> stefg: so how do i mount that
<thompa> stefg: i have hiddendevice0, soemthings amiss, going to reboot after upgrade
<stefg> thompa: so if you just upgraded and possibly got a new kernel a reboot would be necessary. the lsusb command was only to check if the hardware is seen
<thompa> stefg: this was from beta install
<thompa> thats why its a regression for me to go back a kernel
<JohnFlux> the dist upgrade to hardy heron crashed on me after installing everything
<thompa> on my other partition i have 64 alpha upgraded and it pops up and loads window so i can drag and drop
<JohnFlux> were there any further steps that it does?
<JohnFlux> i've run  apt-get upgrade -f    to clean it up, anything else I should do?
<JohnFlux> it seems okay
<thompa> JohnFlux: try plugging stuff in
<thompa> JohnFlux: like usb devices
<JohnFlux> "system policy prevents mounting internal media"
<JohnFlux> and asks for my password
<JohnFlux> this is new
<thompa> heh
<JohnFlux> typing in my password work
<JohnFlux> how do I turn that off :-D
<Dandel> hmm... where's the system policy manager located at?
<thompa> adnin authorizations maybe
<JohnFlux> where's admin authorizations? :)
<Dandel> would that explain why users can't login to the xsession?
<thompa> *administration authorizations
<thompa> apt-get update then upgrade for a while first
<JohnFlux> Dandel: what do you mean specifically?
<Dandel> nvr mind.
<Dandel> it's somewhat workin now.
<Dandel> but every click is a double click ><;
<thompa> im going to reboot there were like 50 updates just now including hal
<JohnFlux> thompa: sorry for being ignorant...  but where is 'administration authorizations' ?
<JohnFlux> thompa: I have nothing like that in system settings
<JohnFlux> thompa: and I can't see that elsewhere on the kmenu
<sectech> I'm having a problem with network manager (hardy) and I need some help trying to debug it so I can submit a bug report.
<JohnFlux> kde3, if that matters
<Dandel> hmm... policy is broken... >< i think... upgrade from fiesty does not seem to prove very clean.
<thompa> JohnFlux: in ubuntu heron beta from the menu
<sectech> When it loads my CPU load goes right up to 100% and it won't connect to the network
<RAOF> Dandel: Did you upgrade Feisty->Hardy without going through Gutsy?  That's not supported.
<thompa> JohnFlux: i dont understand all the options though
<JohnFlux> Dandel: hmm
<Dandel> i was at 7.10
<JohnFlux> Dandel: I went Feisty->Hardy, fwiw
<sectech> I just did an update and that's when network manager broke
<thompa> Dandel: no the authorizations for xsession should not be a problem there
<thompa> JohnFlux: i have one clean install and it is there
<JohnFlux> thompa: under what menu?
<thompa> system admin
<JohnFlux> thompa: system?
<thompa> yes
<thompa> there are only 3
<JohnFlux> hmm
<JohnFlux> thompa: maybe I need to install it
<thompa> JohnFlux: two little keys icon
<JohnFlux> or restart even
<thompa> JohnFlux: no
<JohnFlux> thompa: click on KMenu, then "System"   right?
<thompa> JohnFlux: eh? gnome
<JohnFlux> oh
<JohnFlux> heh
<Dandel> hmm... how do i reset the mouse settings to how gutsy had it... they keep going about making everything double click
<thompa> JohnFlux: i thin my problem is there so this conversation helped me
<thompa> usb issue that is
<JohnFlux> thompa: cool
<sectech> How can I install a previous version of a package?
<thompa> time to reboot first
<Tuv0k> sectech, synaptic, force version
<sectech> and is there a way to tell what packages were updated during the last update?
<flipstar> sectech: you could download it from archive.ubuntu.com
<sectech> flipstar, does update manager keep a log of what was updated last?
<flipstar> sectech: theres a log file in /var/log/dpkg.log or so
<mneptok> remove the package, specify the previous version explicitly during a reinstall, pin the package
<sectech> ok
<insomninja> =_= x just restarted, I think a "usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 3" message was left in dmesg at the time
<luca> hi everyone
<digitalfox> Has anyone on Hardy noticed a regression wherein extended mouse buttons don't work? the "buttons" option in the xorg.conf simply... doesn't work?
<luca> am I the only one for which last update batch broke wireless networking?
<luca> digitalfox: maybe it's related to the new xorg (7.3)
<mesilliac> Can anyone tell me a website with some flash on it that should work correctly with the gnash plugin in firefox?
<digitalfox> luca: I'm not sure how though. In any case, if the option really is gone, it shouldn't silently drop it.
<JohnFlux> mesilliac: youtube
<flipstar> mesilliac: youtube :)
<flipstar> damn
<luca> mesilliac: here not even youtube functions
<mesilliac> oh really? I guess it's definitely not working correctly then :/
<luca> uhm...new batch of updates
<luca> among which, libhal
 * luca hopes that wireless connection will be restored
<digitalfox> it doesn't complain about the option line in question
<luca> ok let's try it...
<digitalfox> (**) Option "Buttons" "8" <--- in my Xorg.0.log
<luca> probably gonna be kicked out, bye
<noelferreira> cwillu, are you there? i resolved the problem of the avi. Hoewever i installed some updates and now my network applet manager (nm-applet) hangs up my system on the start up. i had to remove it from the startup sessions. you know any workaround?
<thompa> i rebooted after updates and still can mount any devices
<digitalfox> (**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 12 <--- it even says this later
<luca> noelferreira: it's just the wireless
<digitalfox> yet the button in question reports as button 2
<digitalfox> (normally it reports as button 8
<noelferreira> what should i do luca ?
<luca> noelferreira: disable the wifi radio and it should function
<cwillu> noelferreira, not yet, I've seen a few people with that problem, but I haven't run into it yet (updates are still downloading on my end)
<thompa> is the default for authorizations for user
<luca> if you have a cable, that is :-/
<luca> ok gonna try wifi connection, wish me luck
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> good luck
<noelferreira> lol i don't have cable
<flipstar> thompa: modprobe sd_mod then try again
<cyclonut> Serious Hardy issues w/broadcom card. Have tried b43-cutter, to no avail
<digitalfox> no one's run into this problem? :/
<cyclonut> I have all the latest updates
<cyclonut> can anyone give input?
<alex_mayorga> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<digitalfox> I'd file a bug but I suspect I'm doing something wrong.
<noelferreira> cwillu, so the solution is wait, right?
<luca__> yes!
<luca__> it functions
<cwillu> noelferreira, well, probably :p
<cwillu> noelferreira, I have no solution myself to give
<luca__> noelferreira, re-update and NM will be fixed
<luca__> can confirm this on my end :)
<noelferreira> :)
<noelferreira> ok
<luca__> uff now hardy is almost perfect for me
<luca__> flash, skype, wine, connection, and suspension...all work flawlessly
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> \
<cyclonut> any advice on getting this blasted broadcom working with hardy?
<luca__> thx to today updates :D
<JohnFlux> luca__: awesome :)
<noelferreira> luca__, i have no updates
<luca__> JohnFlux: yep :)
<luca__> strange
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> luca__, suspend works with compiz?
<luca__> yes indeed
<luca__> nvidia 169.12 here
<luca__> by the way, rechecking suspend
<luca__> cul
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> luca__, it just worked after today's update or it's always working since hardy for u?
<cwillu> cyclonut, b43-fwcutter
<cwillu> cyclonut, hardy's the first release that actually works with broadcom without going through ndis for me
<cyclonut> cwillu, tried installing that, no dice
<Dandel> ok... this is weird... sound was working before upgrade, and now it does not detect any of my sound cards.
<cwillu> cyclonut, did you run it
<cwillu> ?
<cyclonut> cwillu, hrmm, let me try again
<cwillu> I carry a screwdriver :(
<noelferreira> luca__ how can i re-update ?
<cyclonut> I ran it, not sure what Im supposed to be doing with the output though
<luca__> awesome - suspend functioned with no problems, internet again up
<luca__> noelferreira: try to update the information
<luca__> noelferreira: I updated less than 10 minutes ago
<noelferreira> what information, luca__ ?
<cyclonut> cwillu: apparently bcm43xx is installed by default.... is that an issue?
<luca__> besides, if you are using local (not main) servers, maybe the updates have still to arrive
<luca__> noelferreira: update-manager, then click on "update" :)
<Brent^> I've seen videos on youtube of something called "beryl". Is there somewhere I can download this?
<noelferreira> lol
<cyclonut> Brent^, it is installed by default in hardy.
<bazhang> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cwillu> cyclonut, odd
<cyclonut> Brent^, err, compiz is
<cwillu> cyclonut, could have sworn we were on b43
<cwillu> cyclonut, old driver is really troublesome
<cyclonut> cwillu, yes, can you do modprobe -l | grep bcm and tell me what comes up?
<noelferreira> luca, i don't have. maybe i should try main server
<cwillu> cyclonut, I only have rt2x00's and b43's
<cwillu> let me check my blacklist
<cyclonut> k
<cwillu> cyclonut, upgrade or fresh install?
<Brent^> how do I use compiz?
<cyclonut> cwillu, well, I upgraded and got completely borked, so this is a fresh install
<cwillu> cyclonut, my /etc/modules.d/blacklist has a blacklist bcm43xx line, which I didn't add (it has a boilerplate comment on it)
<cyclonut> Brent^, you are using it. you might want to look for compiz settings manager
<cyclonut> cwillu, mine has that line too, yet it still installed that driver.
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-22
<Brent^> cyclonut: :P thats what I meant
<cwillu> cyclonut, that shouldn't be possible
<cyclonut> cwillu, haha, no, it shouldnt be.
<cwillu> cyclonut, did you add it to /etc/modules?
<luca__> noelferreira: definitely :)
<cwillu> check it
<noelferreira> luca__,can you give me a copy of your sources.list? i think i messed up mine
<cyclonut> Brent^, use synaptic, install compiz config settings manager
<luca__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cyclonut> cwillu, I did, it is there, and modprobe points to the bcm43xx driver
<Prometheuss> anyone know where the restricted driver manager is on the alternate install?
<cwillu> cyclonut, kill it
<cwillu> cyclonut, /etc/modules will load despite the blacklist
<luca__> noelferreira: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60473/
<luca__> uhm by the way I am actually downloading from locale servers :)
<cyclonut> cwillu, just did modprobe -r bcm43xx... what would you recommend next (should we take this to PM)
<luca__> you might wanna change that later, after you have put the new sources.list in place
<Prometheuss> invite me too I need to get that set up
<Prometheuss> bcm43xx
<flipstar> Prometheuss: the restriceted driver manager is now calles driver manager
<Prometheuss> k
<cwillu> cyclonut, was it in /etc/modules though?
<cwillu> missed that
<gew> after upgrading 125 packages wifi died :) i am using b43
<cwillu> prometheus, check that as well, you shouldn't have bcm-anything in /etc/modules
<cyclonut> cwillu - nope
<noelferreira> thanks luca__
<luca__> no problem
<cwillu> cyclonut, that's really weird
<luca__> gew: it's not the driver
<Dandel> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gew> luca__: k
<gew> luca__: i was gona google but is too early
<gew> unless bugzilla is on
<luca__> gew: it's probably the same problem as for me and noelferreira - set to download from main repos and update
<cyclonut> cwillu: :-P
<gew> luca__: k , i'll give it a try
<luca__> gew: you should update, among others, libhal1 - I *think* that should do the trick
<cyclonut> cwillu: well, im not entirely sure what to do with b43-fwcutter after install
<cwillu> sudo b43-fwcutter
<noelferreira> luca__ here they come :)
<luca__> noelferreira: nice and smooth :)
<Prometheuss> driver-manager is not installed
<cyclonut> cwillu, it wants options
<luca__> you won't need to reboot either I think
<noelferreira> luca__ i think the problem was 'hal'
<cwillu> cyclonut, :/
<luca__> yes indeed
<cwillu> cyclonut, try -w /lib/firmware
<Brent^> I'm new to Ubuntu/linux/unix/whatever. Anything special commands I should know about? any bad advice I should watch out for (like the "delete system32" advice for windows)?
<mcquaid> can i delete an existing partition and resize another with the alt cd?
<mcquaid> or does that require the gui?
<cyclonut> cwillu: hrmm, nothing yet
<luca__> Brent^: first thing, if you are new, you should NOT be using this beta
<Brent^> cool
<luca__> Brent^: it's safer to use the default system, ubuntu 7.10 "gutsy gibbon" :)
<TuTUXG_> mcquaid, yes u can
<cwillu> Brent^, be wary before running commands that strangers tell you to run in the terminal
<mcquaid> TuTUXG_, thx
<cyclonut> cwillu: excuse the newbie question, but could you tell me how to get the ID of my of my driver from modprobe?
<cwillu> Brent^, rm -rf is a bad one (it's a recursive delete)
<luca__> Brent^: here it is home of the brave, curious and stupid (like myself ;) )
<TuTUXG_> mcquaid, wait what fs do u want to resize?
<luca__> cyclonut: try lsmod
<luca__> and then grep for probable names
<luca__> cyclonut: for example, for nvidia, lsmod |grep nvidia
<mcquaid> actually shouldn't have said resize, destroy two parts (one ext3 one resier) and reformat together as one ext3
<luca__> ok cool
<mcquaid> no moving required, the parts are beside each other
<luca__> going to bed, ye
<TuTUXG_> mcquaid, ya, u can do that
<Dandel> sheesh... any idea on why /dev/null keeps changing permissions?
<cwillu> Dandel, are you chmodding it?
<cyclonut> cwillu, hrmm, I've got a listing for 'b44'
<cwillu> if so, why?
<cwillu> cyclonut, yep
<Brent^> is there a book of all the commands or something I can look at somewhere?
<cwillu> cyclonut, I've got that too
<flipstar> !bash | Brent^
<ubotu> Brent^: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Dandel> cwillu, no, but i haft to chmod it to remove errors with bash.
<cwillu> Brent^, man <command name>, apropos <general topic to find commands about>
<cwillu> Dandel, it doesn't actually exist, it'll get regenerated by udev on every boot
<flipstar> Brent^: you probably in the wrong channel.. try #linux or #ubuntu
<Dandel> well then why the heck is it set to where only root can read and write to it by default?
<Brent^> every time I've asked a question so far I get redirected here :P
<bastid_raZor> anyway to see which repo a package came from?
<noelferreira> cwillu, that's it just re-update. everything works now
<cyclonut> cwillu, lol, modprobe -l | grep 43 yields the b43 driver, the bcm43xx, and b43legacy drivers
<cwillu> Brent^, the problem being that hardy is still veteran territory;  just consider this a crash course :p
<cwillu> noelferreira, yay :)
<cwillu> Dandel, sec, let me glance at it
<flipstar> Dandel: here i have no problem accessing it via normal user ..
<Dandel> auto detect on sound cards is also busted... i haft o manually detect my sound card every time.
<gew> i guess luca left
<Brent^> cwillu: if I can learn a programming language in a week, I'm sure I'll have the hang of this in no time
<cwillu> Dandel, after it resets itself, can you do a ls -l /dev/null and paste the output here?
<Dandel> flipstar: i did a fresh upgrade from gutsy and i'm currently trying to debunk what goes wrong with that... last time i did this it killed the install completely.
<cwillu> Brent^, it's the libraries stupid :)
<tomd123> brent^: point and click is easy, master the command line if your up for a challenge :P
<gew> noelferreira: did u have a problem with b43
<Dandel> cwillu: i already changed it.... but i know what it's merms where before.
<gew> cause i am having hte same problem
<cwillu> Brent^, you can learn java in a day or two, but it takes months to get comfortable with the basics of the api
<gew> or wireless
<Dandel> the permissions went... crw-rw---- or somethin like that
<noelferreira> yes gew with nm-applet
<gew> noelferreira: how did u fix it
<gew> my applet would spin 4ever
<gew> and i had to reboot sao i can use eth0
<noelferreira> just re-update and there was a new hal release. that's all
<Brent^> cwillu: I was already using the windows terminal for everything so I figured this can't have too many more commands then that (yes, I know I was very very wrong)
<gew> got it
<gew> thanks
<cwillu> Brent^, tab is your friend :)
<Dandel> other note is i am having issues with sound cards on auto detect...><; ... haft to manually probe em each time... namely cmipci for starters.
<noelferreira> gew that's it
<gew> noelferreira: thanx
<noelferreira> update from main server
<cwillu> Brent^, you can add a command to /etc/bash.bashrc that makes tab completion case insensitive, which is really useful
<Dandel> cwillu: i am doing a fresh reboot... i'll give you the details in a sec.
<cwillu> k
<Dandel> it's not related to that, but i need to figure out why the sound cards are not auto detecting alsao.
<cyclonut> cwillu, what are your thoughts on my trying ndiswrapper in hardy?
<gew> i am doing it now
<cyclonut> cwillu, its what I've used since edgy
<HorizonXP> hey, I just installed the Hardy AMD64 beta on my laptop, and the Nvidia drivers under "Hardware Drivers" shows a red light, and Not in use
<cyclonut> gew - and it works fine?
<HorizonXP> any way to fix this?
<gew> let it finish
<gew> :D
<cwillu> cyclonut, it'll work, although I've had troubles with wpa;
<cyclonut> cwillu, hrmm, wpa always worked for me and ndiswrapper... Ill try it out
<cwillu> cyclonut, depends on the card
<Dandel> cwillu: it reads this exactly: crw-rw---- 1 root root 1, 3 2008-03-21 17:06 /dev/null
<cwillu> Dandel, this is a fresh install?
<gew> brb
<coz_> guys if any of you are running compiz fusion and have the show mouse plugin enabled could you run it to see if it is being pixeleated   I want to find out if it is something on my system or a hardy issue
<TuTUXG_> i assume the new hal will fix suspend?
<Dandel> cwillu: upgrade from gutsy.
<cwillu> no /etc/udev jiggery pokery?
<cyclonut> I will say that ndisgtk stinks so far though ;)
<Dandel> funny, but i got a whole bunch of em that do that junk.
<cwillu> Dandel, what does this give you:  grep -i null /etc/udev/rules.d/*
<HorizonXP> any ideas on how to enable the NVidia driver?
<cwillu> HorizonXP, should be about 3 clicks, unless you've upgraded and previously done envy'ish bad things
<cyclonut> HorizonXP, systems > admin > hardware drivers?
<HorizonXP> guys, none of those
<Dandel> cwillu: it gives this as an output: /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules:KERNEL=="null",                         MODE="0666"
<HorizonXP> fresh install, Hardware Drivers shows a red light, and Not in Use
<flipstar> just goto admin mode and click enable ..
<HorizonXP> the checkbox is checked
<jessica> i need help with my networking i have use ndiswrapper to install drivers for my realtek RTL8187B card yet i carnt see it in my network manager
<cyclonut> ruh roh
<coz_> HorizonXP,   in terminal   gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common tell me waht DISABLED_MODULES says
<cyclonut> jessica, dont tell me that, I was just about to try ndiswrapper for basically the same problem :-P
<cwillu> sorry, one sec, work on the phone :p
<wastrel> hi
<HorizonXP> coz_: DISABLED_MODULES=""
<jessica> dose anyone know how i can fix my network
<coz_> HorizonXP,  and did you install the drivers thorugh restricted manger or did you install this manually from nvidia
<HorizonXP> coz_: fresh install, so I guess thru Restricted Manager/Hardware Drivers
<coz_> HorizonXP,   in terminal      nvidia-xconfig
 * cwillu , some this program won't open.    """Okay, that means you unplugged a network cord"""
<cyclonut> jessica, your network card seems to be being very problematic in hardy at the moment.
<cwillu> why do people need to unplug things?
<HorizonXP> coz_: apparently I have to apt-get it, so doing that now
<flipstar> jessica: you tried ndiswapper?
<cwillu> Dandel, did you say you had scripts or something that touch /dev/null?
<Dandel> no.
<Joe__> I just had a few questions about Hardy... what's the testers general feeling on it so far?
<jessica> yes im using ndiswrapper
<jessica> it wont show in my network manager
<bazhang> Joe__: some would say awesome
<cwillu> it's been out for 1 day as a beta, but 90% of the people in this channel are here because they're having problems :p
<Dandel> it's called bash when i login errors heavily about that and when that is enabled i can't get in to gnome either( and the later is still iffy on non root logins )
<HorizonXP> coz_: came up with a VALIDATION ERROR, but then wrote a new xorg.conf, and saved a backup; is that what I want?
<Joe__> what version of gnome are they using?
<bazhang> Joe__: kde4
<wastrel> hey i've been having problems for way longer than 1 day
<cwillu> Dandel, sudo grep -r -i null /etc/*
<cwillu> Dandel, it'll take a few minutes
<coz_> HorizonXP, well is shouldnt have done that for sure
<cwillu> Dandel, but I'm suspecting your old install is doing something silly, because that udev line is creating it with the right permissions
<coz_> HorizonXP, you know how to use the back up right
<HorizonXP> coz_: this a bug I should file?
<cwillu> Dandel, aka, something is changing it after it's created
<coz_> HorizonXP, restart x if it doesnt boot properly use the back up xorg
<HorizonXP> sure thing
<cwillu> Dandel, aka, something is changing it after it's created
<cwillu> bah
<HorizonXP> easy enough, thanks for the help, brb
<coz_> HorizonXP, well it didnt work for me either and I just installed the official nvidia driver from nvidia
<cwillu> wrong window to hit <up><enter> in :p
<coz_> oi
<Dandel> cwillu: i'll need to put it up on pastebin since it seem sto be long along with a few errors.
<cwillu> yep
<gluer> when was the beta released?
<cwillu> yesterday
<gluer> cheers! downloading now :-)
<Dandel> cwillu: it's a huge list... ><;
<cwillu> gluer, good at troubleshooting?
<gluer> hopefully
<bazhang> ;]
<cwillu> Dandel, :/, ya, I see that now
<Joe__> KDE4 looks nice too... any of you using multiple monitors?  If so, how many and any issues so far?
<cyclonut> jessica - I can confirm that ndiswrapper is not working for me, either.
<Dandel> cwillu: nothin there that looks like it might modify it.
<automat> anyone having problems with networkmanager eating 100% cpu?
<cwillu> automat, update again
<cyclonut> im not getting ANY notice of my wireless card in wlan. Not only that, my card wont even turn on.
<cwillu> afaik there's an update already for that
<jessica> ok at least i know that im not alone with this problem
<automat> cwillu: in the lsat half hour?
<Dandel> only the one that sets the mode to 0666.
<automat> *last
<cwillu> maybe not then;  somebody told me a few minutes back that an update had fixed it, but it's off the scrollback already, so I can't find it
<automat> hrm.  i should have come earlier :)
<jessica> no my wireless carnt isnt on ether
<cwillu> I haven't updated my laptop to beta yet, but it worked when I updated it two days ago
<jessica> i have posted a post on LQ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/realtek-rtl8187b-wont-show-in-hardy-629765/#post3096482
<flipstar> you can still see on http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<jessica> if you want to keep track of it cyclout
<cyclonut> jessica, yep, thanks
<cyclonut> jessica, have you tried b43-fwcutter?
<jessica> no i havnt
<EruditeHermit> to all having problems with wireless, downgrade hal and libhal1 to 0.5.10 version
<cyclonut> jessica, you might try removing ndiswrapper and trying sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<jessica> im installing it now
<jessica> thanks
<cyclonut> dont do it through synaptic
<cyclonut> apparently there is a problem doing it graphically
<HorizonXP> coz_: didn't work, had to revert to backup
<jessica> i dont like synaptic i prefer command line
<coz_> HorizonXP, ok  you left before I said that
<Tuv0k> whats the cmd to get the preset server package list?
<coz_> HorizonXP,   not sure what the  issue is I know i had the same problem with hardy and thats why I installed the nvidia driver from nvidia however I dont suggest that unless you know what to do
<Tuv0k> I always forget
<jessica> how do i use b43-fwcutter
<HorizonXP> coz_: well, I'd need to look up the instructions to install the driver, but I'm sure I could do it...
<automat> flipstar: thanks.  it sounds like it was a problem with hal and networkmanager.  an update for hal was just pushed out.  i'm not sure if it's fixed, though.
<HorizonXP> coz_: but ultimately, that's the only solution?
<coz_> HorizonXP, hold on
<cyclonut> jessica, Ive read that simply installing it and going through the little terminal gui will fix things for some folk
<EruditeHermit> you can download from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/
<coz_> HorizonXP, that I cant answer unless someone here has a different approach
<orkun> where do i set how many viewports i have?
<Dandel> EruditeHermit: do you have any idea why the upgrade from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 will stop detecting sound cards?
<jessica> terminal GUI its probly me because im a noobie but its terminal command line and everything else GUI
<EruditeHermit> Dandel: nope it works with mine
<HorizonXP> coz_: ok, that's fine, that's what I'll do
<coz_> HorizonXP,  you can read here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<EruditeHermit> orkun: right click the window selector in bottom right corner and click preferences
<alex_mayorga> has bug 200338 fix been released already?
<cyclonut> jessica, correct, but sometimes they put gui-ish things in the terminal... i.e. you can select from two options (yes or no)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<HorizonXP> coz_: I'll give Hardy this though, the only thing that didn't work was the video card; but that's because it's proprietary, so totally understandable for a beta :D
<coz_> HorizonXP,  the DISAB LED_MODULES we checkd earlier you will need to change as that tell on that link but you have to uninstall the driver you have onboard now first
<orkun> okay i had deleted the applet - should not this be found in the menu too?
<jessica> ooo i know what you mean
<orkun> i just do not use the bottom panel anymore :)
<coz_> HorizonXP,  and you will most likely have to run nvidia-xconfig as well
<cyclonut> jessica, that said, b43-cutter didnt work for me.
<jessica> no i carnt get it working
<Dandel> hmm... ok... is /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base still the center for sound card detection?
<coz_> HorizonXP,  just read thorugh that several times first
<Raspberry> since I ran the updates today I can't connect to my wireless networks ... I've got the Intel 965 a/b/g card ... any thoughts?
<EruditeHermit> orkun: right click the panel and click "Add to panel" then click on the workspace switcher
<jessica> our card seems to be causing a lot of problems
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: do you get 100% cpu usage too?
<cyclonut> jessica, yes, it does. Our cards suck.
<automat> well, there are no further updates and networkmanager is still hanging with nearly 100% cpu
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, I was just going to mention that it seems like the machine is running REALLY hot for just idling
<automat> jessica: which card?
<cyclonut> jessica, they are based off the broadcom chipset, and they wont release drivers
<EruditeHermit> automat: downgrade hal and libhal1 to 0.5.10 versions
<jessica> the realtek RTL8187
<janusDK> how do I upgrade from Ubuntu 8.04 alpha6 -> beta1?
<orkun> nono found and done that :> thanks a lot - but just saying. this is one very important feature - adjusting it effects the whole desktop and the pref should not be hidden inside one of maybe 30 applets one could add - even though that applet is enabled by default :>
<EruditeHermit> from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/
<cyclonut> automat, and I have the bcm4328 - no luck anywhere for either of us.
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: if you get 100% cpu usage too, you should do the same
<jessica> o great i have a card that the people wont realse drivers for
<Brent^> how do you get that cube effect using compiz? whenever I try to use it I get some flat desktops that are really chopy and the shading is really messed up
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, I can see the wireless networks, but trying to connect to them network-manager just spins and  spins
<HorizonXP> coz_: the first sentence in that link says this is not the recommended way..... you did it anyway?
<orkun> jerks like me tend to disable stuff - especially stuff that gets easily replaced by hotkeys
<HorizonXP> coz_: and what's wrong with envy
<automat> cyclonut: using the b43legacy driver?
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, alright, I'll downgrade hal and libhal1
<EruditeHermit> wow lag
<coz_> HorizonXP, well 6 months agi would have said nothing is wrong with it today I suggest not using it
<automat> EruditeHermit: i'll wait on the downgrade. manual config is working for the moment, so I'll just keep killing networkmanager
<cyclonut> automat, at the moment, not really using anything. I've tried b43-fwcutter, bcm43xx-fwcutter, and ndiswrapper to no avail
<HorizonXP> coz_: your reasoning is?
<coz_> HorizonXP, it changes too many things on the system for anyone to do support if someting goes wrong
<janusDK> possible to upgade alpha6->beta1 without downloading new ISO?
<ryanpg> hi all... seems like gphoto2 file system is borked atm, anyone else experiencing this?
<coz_> HorizonXP, no way to track all the changes down or too many to bother with
<HorizonXP> coz_: ok, fair enough, I won't do it then
<void^> janusDK: you can always update your system.
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, ubuntu seems to completely lose the NIC too.. and booting into windows will show it as "powered off" even though it wasn't the last time I booted... I can boot back into linux... fail to connect to a wireless network and boot back into windows and the WLAN NIC is powered off again... If I turn the NIC back on and  reboot right back into Windows... it's still powered on
<coz_> HorizonXP,  it works for some  but otheres usually a reinstall is in order
<automat> cyclonut: i have the bcm4306 chipset.  the b43legacy driver is practically useless for me at an average of << 1kB/s
<jessica> i would get a new card but if i take my laptop apart i brake my worenty
<automat> cyclonut: however, ndiswrapper seems to work for me.
<cyclonut> automat, humm. I followed typical ndiswrapper install, and I got no love.
<jessica> i carnt get ndiswrapper working for me ether
<coz_> HorizonXP,  you are safer using the downloaded driver from nvidia at least with that it can be uninstalled
<cyclonut> automat, and it doesnt sound like I want the b43legacy.
<automat> i had to try a number of different drivers.
<cyclonut> automat, could you send the ones you are using?
<jessica> well i hird the 98 driver was the only one that would work
<janusDK> void: Simply run normal update manager?
<cyclonut> jessica, I used the XP drivers in all previous ubuntu installs :-\
<jessica> when i type lsusb: Bus 007 Device 003: ID 0bda:8197 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
<automat> cyclonut: what kind of laptop?
<void^> janusDK: yes.
<cyclonut> automat, dell 640m (e1405)
<jessica> in past ubuntu's ive used a linux driver
<automat> jessica: same here.  something is horribly broken with the new b43legacy.
<cyclonut> jessica, I will say that in gutsy, my card worked out of the box
<Dandel> exit brb
 * cyclonut contemplates his lost gutsy install...
<automat> cyclonut: i'll have to see if i still hvae the drivers floating around.
<jessica> in gutsy i had to compile a modified driver every time for boot
<TuTUXG_> jessica, what driver?
<wastrel> this channel got exciting
<jessica> er hold on ill have a look for it
<TuTUXG_> ok...
<jessica> http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: any luck?
<Raspberry> alright I'm downgrading libhal and hal to 0.5.10+git20080301-1ubuntu2
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, network mgr is sitting at 100% cpi
<Raspberry> cpu
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, should I reboot or just bounce it?
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: kill it
<dandel> ok... on the box with the issues... first step might as well be fixing the mouse always being double click ><;
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: if you know how to restart hal and network manager you don't need to restart. If in doubt though, just restart
<ryanpg> and perhaps related, when I restart dbus I get: * Starting System Tools Backends system-tools-backends                                                     run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/70system-tools-backends exited with return code 1
<jessica> i need to get my wireless working i carnt go around plugging a ethernet cable in everyware i go it sorta takes away the idea of a laptop as you carnt take it anyware
<gluer> how do i use the b43-fwcutter?
<jessica> just follow the GUI like display in terminal
<coz_> jessica, did you downlgrade those two things mentioned earlier for wireless?
<jessica> what two things
<coz_> jessica, hold on let me copy paste
<jessica> ok
<coz_> jessica,    downgrade hal and libhal1 to 0.5.10 versions
<jessica> no i have not tryed that
<jessica> how would i go about downgrading
<EruditeHermit> jessica: scroll back and look at my posts
<jessica> ok
<jessica> thanks
<Palintheus> does the network issue being discussed also relate to the Intel 3945ABG ?
<coz_> EruditeHermit, I dont think she was here you may have to copy paste or repeat the posts for her
<nickrud> EruditeHermit: there are new packages in the repo that fixed my hal issues
<coz_> but I have to break here   be nice share what you know
<bazhang> Palintheus: nay; those work very well ;]
<Palintheus> hrm
<EruditeHermit> nickrud: I'm not sure they have propagated to all mirrors yet
<TuTUXG_> Palintheus, what issue?
<EruditeHermit> nickrud: good to know
<nickrud> EruditeHermit: nope. I just pointed at the main archive
<Palintheus> nm-applet just spinning and spinning
<Palintheus> won't connect to my WPA2 network
<nickrud> EruditeHermit: that is, they hadn't hit us a half hour ago
<Palintheus> Im currently running off the beta liveCD and it connected fine
<EruditeHermit> jessica:  downgrade libhal1 and hal to 0.5.10 versions from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/
<cyclonut> EruditeHermit, I would just deb install from the packages I find there?
<J-_> Does anyone else have a problem with panels freezing when they're set to autohide?
<jessica> ok thanks ill give it a go and tell you my outcome
 * nickrud wonders why people don't simply switch to the archive.ubuntu.com and get the most recent. 
<EruditeHermit> jessica: or if nickrud is right, there is a fix already
<jessica> i get error later package is allready installed
<jessica> and if there is a fix ware may i find it
<nickrud> EruditeHermit: using it now :)
<EruditeHermit> jessica: sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb>
<J-_> I made a script to killall gnome-panel, restart nm-applet, and show a message I clicked on the the script iwth libnotify.
<wastrel> Palintheus: i have the 3945 it works super
<jessica> ah right thanks
<J-_> Palintheus: same here
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, since I downgraded HAL I can't log into a Gnome Session... strange I know
<Raspberry> it logs in... but just sits at the tan background
<Palintheus> wastrel, J-_ thanks...
<nickrud> jessica: system->admin->software sources, choose the Main Archive. Then update your sources. Then run in a terminal, sudo apt-get upgrade
<jessica> thanks
<Raspberry> Palintheus, same thing here
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, I tried rebooting too but that didn't solve it
<cyclonut> hrmm
<automat> cyclonut: did you get my message?
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: ok, get the latest libhal1 and hal from us archive and install it from terminal
<Palintheus> thanks Raspberry, wonder what my issue is then :|
<syke> heya
<syke> just wanted to quickly pop in and say that ndiswrapper is broken again as of yesterday or so
<syke> working great, dist-upgraded, and now it's busted again
<jessica> i dont understand ware to find main archive
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, I'll have to bring it over on
<nickrud> jessica: once you've updated your hal stuff from the main archive, you should probably change back to the archive you were using before
<Raspberry> a usb drive ;)
<syke> my wireless light isn't coming on, so it's not even contacting the hardware correctly
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: ok
<Raspberry> I can log into KDE4 fine
<Raspberry> :P
<syke> wanted to mention just in case no one noticed yet
<syke> also, powernowd won't stay started but doesn't report any errors either
<syke> this is on amd64
<syke> bbl
<jessica> do you mean main server
<EruditeHermit> syke: upgrade again in an hour or so
 * Raspberry is running AMD64
<dandel> i wonder if doing a fresh cd based install might fix the issue ><;
<Palintheus> Raspberry, J-_, wastrel: are you guys on amd64?
<Raspberry> Palintheus, yes
<Palintheus> yeah just saw, thanks
<EruditeHermit> jessica: us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> lol "Sorry, the program "firefox" closed unexpectedly Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers."
<wastrel> 2.6.22-14-generic
<EruditeHermit> nickrud: what version are you using?
<EruditeHermit> nickrud: and do you know which version is broken?
<mcquaid> normally, when i upgrade to a new version, i usually remove all manually compiled debs (like say via checkinstall or grabbed from getdeb.org)
<gluer> 43 mins then i can burn the beta iso, do a fresh install..wax the lot :-)
<mcquaid> is that really necessary?
<EruditeHermit> gluer: do you have the wireless problem?
<nickrud> EruditeHermit: the version on the cd was broken for me (don't have it at hand) and  0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2  is what I'm running now
<TuTUXG_> gluer, u finally got it, huh
<gluer> wireless and also graphics issue, running a compaq nx6320
<EruditeHermit> nickrud: cocol
<nickrud> Jordan_U: buy some memory. sheesh.
<Raspberry> hmm
<nickrud> mcquaid: a very good technique.
<Jordan_U> nickrud, 1 GIG + 1.5 GIG swap isn't enough ? :)
<Raspberry> I can't find the wireless network util for KDE4 now ... I had it installed... they must be changing theings around
<nickrud> Jordan_U: apparently not in the context of your usage?
<nickrud> :)
<mcquaid> nickrud, ya, i've found one needs to in the past, was hoping it was no longer necessary
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: did you install 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2
<Jordan_U> nickrud, Firefox was literally the only thing open at the time ( other than gnome )
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, no i installed 0.5.10 per your instructions
<nickrud> mcquaid: that's been the case forever, even in debian. You can only rely on distro integrated packages in an upgrade
<mcquaid> true
<jessica> i dont know how to update them ive put the package name in a basicly i just dont understand
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: ok, sorry try installing 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2. Download it, put it on the flash drive and install it if you can
<nickrud> Jordan_U: heh. I was laughing inside the whole time. It's a lovely message though :)
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, I have hal_0.5.10+git20080301-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb and hal_0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<mcquaid> should be a way in pinning or something to say, hardy is the latest no matter what.  which i believe is what's indicated during an upgrade, but somehow manually installed software can sometimes be recognized as the latest
<Raspberry> I started having problems after updating to hal_0.5.11~rc2 today
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2 <--look at the ubuntu2
<dandel> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, duh! ;)  thx
<jessica> i want to downgrade my hal but i dont understand how to
<jessica> im also having problems with my sound i just want my wireless working fist
<EruditeHermit> jessica: don't downgrade, sorry upgrade to 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2
<jessica> o ok
<nickrud> EruditeHermit: the update I received had libhal1 , libhal1-storage , and hal
<jessica> ill have a look
<EruditeHermit> jessica: notice the ubuntu2 at the end of that version. ubuntu1 version is broken
<nickrud> mcquaid: it's about the version number, that's how the 'later' version is determined.
<EruditeHermit> nickrud: can you take over for a sec, I have to pop out
<EruditeHermit> brb
<nickrud> jessica: what wireless card do you have?
<nickrud> jessica: I ask because I am barely adequate with only a couple. The hal fix, I do know how to walk you through.
<jessica> realtek RTL8187B
<mcquaid> nickrud, in pref distribution in synpatic there is 'always prefer highest version' which is checked but there is also 'prefer versions from'
<nickrud> jessica: hm, that one I don't know. But, I can get you to the point where hal is not the problem
<alex_mayorga> how to get audio back if supposedly the fix for bug 200338 has already been released?
<jessica> well ive just finished upgrading my hal
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<jessica> do i need to restart or anything for it to work
<mcquaid> you'd think that could be used to ensure it grabs all gutsy hardy whatever and update remove local or obsolete pkgs where necessary
<nickrud> mcquaid: true. But, dependencies come into play.
<nickrud> jessica: I did
<jessica> dose it work when you restart
<nickrud> jessica: sometimes I'm too lazy to figure out the manual way, I just restart. It did for me, but I have a bcm4311 and I used b43-fwcutter to get it working properly.
<jessica> o ok
<jessica> ill do a restart and come back and tell you my situation
<nickrud> luck
<jessica> well hold on i have 62 updates
 * nickrud looks at a nice regression
<jessica> maby one of these will help
<alex_mayorga> nickrud, any suggestions to get audio back?
<EruditeHermit> nickrud: just upgraded too and it works nicely
<nickrud> alex_mayorga: I haven't even touched audio in hardy. I've been running it for about 3 hours now total.
<jessica> whilst im wating dose anyone know how to get my sound working
<dandel> hmm... found a interesting issue.
<dandel> /dev/disk/blah is missing.
<emma> People in here are Ubuntu power users?
<jessica> some are
<jessica> this channel is for hardy
<wastrel> my sound works
<wastrel> except in vlc
<jessica> my sound dosnt
<alex_mayorga> jessica as per bug 200338 seems like we should use generic latest kernel
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/200338
<dandel> wastrel: set vlc to use pulse audio.
<gew> hey guys my network-manager freezes after a recent upgrade , i need to force reboot
<flipstar> jessica: an intelhda ?
<dandel> wastrel: It should be an advanced option.
<gew> i was told to unmask repos
<gew> that did not work
<wastrel> k, thanks
<jessica> im totally lost
<hmuller> not having any sound problems here with latest updates, using snd-hda-intel
<gew> i am using b43
<EruditeHermit> gew upgrade to  0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2
<EruditeHermit> gew: upgrade hal to  0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2
<flipstar> jessica: lspci|grep -i Audio
<gew> EruditeHermit: let me give it a shot
<EruditeHermit> gew: hal libhal1 libhal-storage to  0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2
<gew> k
<gew> brb
<jessica> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<EruditeHermit> jessica: what specifically is not working with the audio
<flipstar> jessica: the guide didnt helped ?
<dandel> EruditeHermit: how do i rebuild /dev/disk and /dev/input ?
<flipstar> !intelhda | jessica this here>
<EruditeHermit> dandel: they should be created by the kernel
<jessica> im readying the guide and nothing works with my sound
<dandel> well they are not.
<dandel> it's not there at all
<dandel> kernel version: 2.6.24-12-generic
<Raspberry> I had to connect to archive.ubuntu.com to get the new hal ... none of the other mirrors have it
<flipstar> Raspberry: maybe its still in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<EruditeHermit> dandel: I'm sorry I don't know what is wrong with your install
<dandel> ><; sheesh... upgrade from gutsy to hardy is broken.
<dandel> i'm downloading the cd right this minute to burn that, hopefully i can get it to work.
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: is it working now?
<gew> EruditeHermit: done with the upgrade , i am gona try and connect to my wifi
<gew> brb
<Raspberry> wow
<Raspberry> it is very slow to log into gnome now
<Raspberry> it used to take 30 seconds to load gnome ... now it's about 4.5 minutes and it's still no loading... no CPU activity or HDD
<Raspberry> still not loading
<dandel> Raspberry: try logging in to the terminal.
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: have you upgraded the hal yet?
<Raspberry> hal is upgraded
<Raspberry> and terminal login is instant
<EruditeHermit> Raspberry: is wireless working?
<dandel> EruditeHermit: i followed down to the letter the upgrade information for going from gutsy to hardy... that's all i did.
<Raspberry> EruditeHermit, yes :)  thx!
<yaccin> i dont have wireless and sound :(
<EruditeHermit> dandel: its a beta. . . sorry
<T1m0thy> Hello, I installed 8.04 and was able to connect to the internet through my wireless card the first time I booted. I started installing updates, and then everything but the updates froze. So I finished installing the updates, then restarted. Ever since, my network manager always says network disabled. I've tried restarting, and also when I try to go into the "Network" tool, it just stays all gray like it's loading, and I have to kill 
<whuyt> upgraded to 8.04, but can only get gnome failsafe to work. gnome errors and reverts back to login.
<dandel> I'm downloading the cd and hopefully that'll fix it.
<Raspberry> it's after the gdm login ... when it's still on the GDM background... it takes about 90 seconds to change to my gnome session desktop background... then it's about another 90 seconds for desktop icons to appear and then another 60+ seconds for the gnome panels to appear
<EruditeHermit> T1m0thy: whuyt: please upgrade hal , libhal1 libhal-storage to version  0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2
<Raspberry> I have tried rebooting and the behavior seems consistant... although now there are a few new updates (7) -- so I'll try it again
<whuyt> sudo apt-get hal ?
<T1m0thy> EruditeHermit: Both of us..?
<EruditeHermit> whuyt: sudo apt-get install hal libhal1 libhal-storage NOTE: it may not be in your local mirror yet so if you can't wait, get it from the central mirror
<EruditeHermit> T1m0thy: yes
<T1m0thy> Okay.
<whuyt> hal is already the newest version.
<T1m0thy> uhh, brb
<EruditeHermit> whuyt: is it version 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2?
<EruditeHermit> whuyt: or  0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu1?
<whuyt> its ubuntu1, how do i get 2?
<whuyt> i didnt see a central mirror option in repositories?
<EruditeHermit> whuyt: wait till it gets to your mirror or get it from http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/h/hal/
<whuyt> thank you!
<EruditeHermit> whuyt: it takes some time for all the mirrors to sync
<whuyt> good to know
<hmuller> EruditeHermit: Are all these problems you are helping with a result of upgrading to Hardy from Gutsy?
<EruditeHermit> hmuller: yes
<EruditeHermit> hmuller: well they are all hal problems
<EruditeHermit> hmuller: it just so happened that the update broke hal today of all days
<hmuller> EruditeHermit: Yikes, that's why I backup, reinstall and reinstore!
<hmuller> restore that is
<EruditeHermit> hmuller: well hal has been fine in hardy till today =p
<EruditeHermit> hmuller: just bad timing
<EruditeHermit> hmuller: it is a beta so you have been warned
<hmuller> EruiditeHermit:  I count myself lucky then, no HAL problems
<automat> EruditeHermit: so, it turns out the latest updates to hal _did_ fix my problem.  unfortunately I never issued /etc/init.d/hal restart, so I was still having the problem.  everything is hunky-dory now.
<dandel> hmuller, your lucky at least your system didn't break heavily... ><; mine has heavy issues.
<hmuller> EruditeHermit: I know, this is a testing parition I'm installed on
<hmuller> dandel: Does a reinstall help?
<dandel> still downloading
<dandel> it's heavy weird actions... hmm.
<EruditeHermit> dandel: does your mouse work?
<EruditeHermit> dandel: what exactly are your problems
<dandel> 1) sound cards don't detect at all.
<dandel> i haft to manually detect each of those.
<AlexHoover> If I installed the Ubuntu BETA, is there a way to get Kubuntu-desktop from the Kubuntu 8.x BETA
<EruditeHermit> AlexHoover: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<automat> AlexHoover: all it should take is `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`
<Hydrogen> DELTA
<dandel> eruditehermit: i have 3 modules that detect my sound cards: snd-cmipci, snd-bt78x, and snd-intel8x0
<EruditeHermit> dandel: something seems to be wrong with your kernel
<AlexHoover> automat, but will it get the kubuntu-desktop from the Kubuntu beta or the one from 7.x?
<dandel> then 2 is that /dev/null keeps staying with the wrong permissions.
<EruditeHermit> dandel: can you revert back to an older kernel image?
<cyclonut> jessica, I found a fix, I think
<Timmy> can anyone tell me where in hardy i'll find the screen resolution settings for X? it doesn't appear to be in xorg.conf anymore
<dandel> luckily, yes.
<EruditeHermit> dandel: try reinstalling the kernel packages
<whuyt> eurdite, just to confirm. i installed hal_0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2_i386, libhal1_0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2_i386, and libhal-storage1_0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2_i386
<hmuller> Timmy: Are you using GNOME?
<dandel> i'll try that.
<automat> AlexHoover: as long as you sources.list has all the "hardy" repositories you should be fine.  you're probably fine.
<whuyt> gnome should be ok now?
<Timmy> hmuller: yes
<dandel> and hte third one is a weird one.
<EruditeHermit> whuyt: yes
<whuyt> thanks again
<dandel> the mouse always thinks i am doing a double click
<jessica_> i have my wireless picked up on my network network manage
<jessica_> *manager
<EruditeHermit> dandel: just try reinstalling the kernel image
<hmuller> Timmy: Look under System > Preferences > Screen Resolution and ...
<cyclonut> jessica, woo!
<dandel> EruditeHermit: will do once the file iso finish downloading.
<hmuller> Timmy: And you can also run displayconfig-gtk from a terminal, I seem to be missing the icon in the System > Administration menu
<Timmy> hmuller: i'm specifically after the .conf file; i'm having issues with setting up a game in wine, and i need to confirm that X recognises a certain resolution/frequency
<EruditeHermit> jessica_: cool
<jessica_> i am still having problems with wireless now it detects my networks and things when i go to connect it only gets the the one green light not both then the bar
<hmuller> Timmy:  My xorg.conf is still in /etc/X11/
<dandel> EruditeHermit: i'll reboot in to the gutsy kernel image, hopefull that won't be broken... 2.6.22-14
<EruditeHermit> dandel: I hope so
<T1m0thy> Sorry, ErudtieHermit, but which version of hal did you specify?
<automat> Timmy: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  if there are no resolutions listed in xorg.conf, X is autoprobing for them.  all supported (and unsupported) resolutions should be listed in the log.
<dandel> it was working just before i upgraded.
<T1m0thy> meh, typo
<Timmy> hmuller: so is mine, however; you may notice that the settings for resolutions are no longer stored in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dandel> luckily my linux install partition tends to be kept clean.
<EruditeHermit> T1m0thy: 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2
<T1m0thy> thanks
<jessica_> how do i get my wireless to connect
<hmuller> Timmy:  I haven't used xorg.conf since I've been testing with Hardy since the beginning of the year ...
<jessica_> it has picked up my network it just dosnt connect
<dandel> i cancelled the file download... brb... gonna reboot.
<automat> Timmy: i believe the autoprobing is controlled by Option "
<automat> oops.
<hmuller> Timmy:  I have had to use displayconfig-gtk on occasion
<automat> Timmy: controlled by Option "DPMS".  if you remove that, you can (or have to) explicitly specify resolutions.
<automat> Timmy: or at least that's how I understand it.  i could be entirely wrong.
<jessica_> how can i get my wireless to connect
<ryanpg> oddly gphoto2 on the command line seems to work fine
<automat> jessica_: try ndiswrapper drivers.  but before they will work you have to first rmmod b43legacy, rmmod ssb, rmmod ndiswrapper (just for good measure) and then modprobe ndiswrapper
<jessica_> ok thanks
<automat> it worked for cyclonut after some tinkering
<automat> if you can get the proper windows *.inf driver and ndiswrapper -l shows hardware present, you should be able to make it work.
<Timmy> automat: my xorg.conf doesn't have an option for DPMS set. thanks however.
<automat> Timmy: hmm.  did you see all the lines of resolutions in the log?
<thompa> usb stuff don't work anymore. They come up as usb in gui, but cant mount or unknown
<whuyt> erudite. gnome works now but is incredibly unresponsive
<ToHellWithGA> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg does nothing
<ToHellWithGA> it is as if video is no longer configurable
<hmuller> thompa:  I had that problem earlier, take a look at /etc/fstab and ensure that /dev/sd# hasn't been autoset to cdrom
<thompa> ToHellWithGA: try sudo -s just in case, but i still had that
<automat> Timmy: i guess i can't confirm.  i have my resolutions explicitly specified in my xorg.conf so my laptop will work with external monitors.  i know at some point i saw a ridiculously long list of resolutions from the x server startup.
<ryanpg> also, seems like gtkam only works when run as root
<thompa> hmuller: what does cdrom do, its walkman and ipod, no os only storage disks
<hmuller> automat:  I used to see that in the log ( the long list of resolutins ), but now it's autoset
<ToHellWithGA> thompa: that just caused it to barf a lot
<automat> hmuller: thanks for confirming... i was starting to think i made the whole thing up.
<Timmy> automat: there's a few lines relating to resolution, however it's not as i expected to appear -> log file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60488/
<hmuller> thompa:  You are just looking to make sure that /etc/fstab doesn't think your  /dev/sdb(or above) are cdroms
<hmuller> thompa:  I'll copy and paste a line to show you what I had to do
<ToHellWithGA> i am disappointed with the video performance of hardy and i heard it could be due to improperly selected video for xorg
<thompa> ToHellWithGA: ya its gone anything with dpkg-reconfigure x*
<ToHellWithGA> my xorg.conf is pretty much empty
<automat> Timmy: no, that's definitely different than what i used to see.  it could be that the output reported is driver specific.  i'm using the open ati drivers.
<thompa> hmuller: cheers
<hmuller> thompa: #/dev/sdb1       /media/cdrom0 ...
<hmuller> thompa: I had two lines like that I had to comment out
<automat> Timmy: if you aren't specifying DPMS and you know your resolutions, just add them to Section "Screen" SubSection "Display" Modes "1280x1024", etc.
<ToHellWithGA> it doesn't have anything hardware specific
<hmuller> Timmy: $ sudo displayconfig-gtk still works for me too
<automat> Timmy: yeah, that's probably the easiest way.
<Timmy> sudo displayconfig-gtk
<Timmy> oops
<automat> if the desired resolution works in displayconfig-gtk, it should be fine
<automat> lol
<cyclonut> jessica_, did you get things working?
<jessica_> no
<hmuller> automat: exactly!
<automat> ;)
<thompa> ToHellWithGA: something else is used maybe, i cant remember . are you using nvidia?
<jessica_> it stops when trying to connect
<automat> jessica_: can you make it connect manually?
<jessica_> no
<jessica_> nothing
<automat> what drivers?
<cyclonut> jessica_, ah, well at least you got it there... perhaps you should try wicd?
<jimmygoon> My system crashing-hard everytime I log out is unacceptable
<Timmy> automat, hmuller: thanks for you help. i think the issue may be that my problem with wine depends on having the resolutions specified in xorg.conf
<whuyt> after gnome failing to start it was recommended i upgrade hal, libhal1, and libhal-storage to 5.11 rc2 ubuntu2. gnome is now working but is incredibly unresponsive
<jessica_> im using the 98 drivers in ndiswrapper
<Timmy> so i'll give that a try :)
<ToHellWithGA> thompa: i am using intel integrated video
<ToHellWithGA> it worked great since forever ago
<automat> jessica_: and ndiswrapper -l shows hardware present and the interface is listed in iwconfig?
<thompa> hmuller: i only hav e cdrom and floppy in there and they are already commented out
<hmuller> thompa:  did you just recently upgrade to Hardy from Gutsy?
<jessica_> yes it shows it in iwconfig
<thompa> hmuller: not really. my hard drive has 2 partitions. one is upgraded from alpha and is 64, the other is fresh beta..this one beta fresh no usb
<thompa> i386
<thompa> no sound on the 64 side no matter what i do
<jessica_> yet when i try and join my network with the correct authentication and everything it dosnt
<automat> jessica_: so frustrating.  i was having that problem a few hours ago, but the update to hal fixed networkmanager.  even so, in the meantime i was able to set it up manually.
<thompa> hmuller: could be bad install, does your camera show up?
<automat> jessica_: can you scan with `iwlist wlan0 scan` (with your proper interface name, of course)
<dandel> No good... both are broken... same way.
<hmuller> thompa: the usb thing is interesting, but I probably can't help.  I wonder if it's a PolicyKit issue or HAL.  What sound card do you have?
<thompa> its HAL
<thompa> almost positive
<cyclonut> jessica_, you downgraded your HAL. try re-upgrading it
<jessica_> wlan0 interface dosne't support scan
<jessica_> i could try the xp drivers rather than the 98 drivers
<hmuller> thompa: I don't have a camera.  It could be a bad install.  I'm downloading the BETA now (I'm running Alpha6) and install it fresh tomorrow.
<dandel> hmuller: i reinstalled the kernel, but it didn't matter, both had the exact same faults ><;
<dandel> the upgrade scripts broke the kernel.
<automat> jessica_: might be worth a try.  although you'd expect it to work if ndiswrapper shows the hardware present.  well maybe not with an old driver. who knows.  try it.
<automat> smoke break.
<hmuller> automat:  nicotine lozenges are great, but you lose the break
<cyclonut> hmuller, you dont get the nice process though
<hmuller> cyclonut: I still go out for 'fake' smoke breaks
<thompa> automat: used to be, the only way they would give you a break was if you smoked
<cyclonut> hmuller: haha
<Bsims> Got a simple question, I upgraded and it appears to have broken sudo
<cyclonut> thompa, ironically, that is how I started smoking in the first place
<Bsims> anyone got any ideas
<thompa> cyclonut: me too air force
<hmuller> dandel: I'm sorry I can't help you further.  I'll bet the breakage will be fixed tomorrow ...
<cyclonut> thompa, subway for me ;)
<thompa> heh
<jessica_> no nothing seems to work
<dandel> hmuller: at least it was better than last time where the box would not even boot... lol.
<thompa> cyclonut: i used to remember smoking on planes, clouds of it
<thompa> outside and inside
<hmuller> dandel:  I had that problem in one of the earlier releases
<cyclonut> thompa, haha, I dont reach that far back. Thats when first class was actually classy though, eh? ;)
<automat> i have nicotine gum, but it doesn't work.  it's all in the process :)
<thompa> nothing ever works
<automat> lol
<hmuller> I still remember the first airplane ride I ever took (6yrs) had a parachute under the seat
<thompa> cool
<cyclonut> does FF not having a home button bug the hell outta anybody else?
<dandel> hmuller: I know this happens... so it's not too much of a big deal... best to find out sooner than later ^.^
<thompa> took me 22 hours to get from NY to Germany
<hmuller> automat: try the lozenges
<thompa> prop job
<hmuller> dandel:  that's why I'm testing too
<hmuller> thompa: You might be a year or two older than me =)
<thompa> no maybe 15 hours
<hmuller> turbo prop I imagine
<thompa> hmuller: im not that old
<automat> hmuller: i may.  i'd still need blanks though.  maybe a bic pen or a cinnamon stick.
<dandel> hmuller: I wonder if i haft to reinstall or if tomorrows update will fix it fully lol.
<hmuller> thompa: lmao
<hmuller> dandel:  when I have problems with one release, I just try the next day's daily-live
<hmuller> dandel: The brick wall always win against your head
<thompa> dandel: reinstall day after
<dandel> hmuller: It's more like... what's that pile of rubble doing behind me ^.^
<wastrel> cyclonut: i miss the "go" button
<cyclonut> wastrel, that one too.
<thompa> xubuntu looks real cool
<hmuller> dandel:  there's nothing like Obsessive-Compulsive persistence to get you through a mountain!  =)
<dandel> hmm... should i have the mouse set to vmmouse or what i had in fiesty?
<thompa> kubuntu is running faster right now
<Blazeix> Hi, is evolution-exchange broken in the beta release?
<hmuller> thompa:  gcc -omg-optimized
<Blazeix> I can't find any official information about it, but its broken for me, and I've found a few threads about it as well.
<mneptok> hmuller: you need a --
<thompa> hmuller: im just pulling files off my walkman from other partition which has the device
<thompa> hmuller: are you running kde?
<hmuller> thompa: I've been noticing real improvements since the beginning of the year, yet a few glitches.  No I'm a gnomester
<Dr_willis> gnomnaista!
<hmuller> thompa: but I like how the system is becoming more integrated through HAL, D-BUS, and gang
<thompa> ive been using gnome, but kubuntu seems faster right now. not so pretty maybe
 * mneptok lives in a DE neutral household
<mneptok> i'm a GNOME-ist. she uses KDE.
<hmuller> mneptok: Mine still uses XP, still trying to get her to convert.  Maybe Hardy Final!
<mneptok> hmuller: my job ensures Ubuntu usage for all household occupants.
<hmuller> mneptok:  that's a job I'd like to have
<fitoria> hello
<hmuller> get paid for my interest!
<fitoria> Lib6c --configure error
<mneptok> hmuller: careful what you wish for
<fitoria> during upgrade
<cyclonut> hmuller, I guess I have it okay... mine uses osX. cant quite get her to take the linux plunge yet
<mneptok> hmuller: you'd have to work with me. any of my present colleagues will warn you off that road.
<hmuller> cyclonut: osX is *nix isn't it?
<Dr_willis> hmuller,  barely. :)
<thompa> i use xp only for flight sim stuff
<hmuller> mneptok: I spent 11 in the military ...
<cyclonut> hmuller, enough for them to call it that :-P
<thompa> but i am bored with that now that x-plane works so well
<Dr_willis> ITs like takin a Supped up Motorbike and putting training wheels on it. :)
<hmuller> thompa:  I use XP on occasion in kvm
<hmuller> Dr_willis: you're killing me
<Dr_willis> i couldent think of a better analogy
<hmuller> have a good day/night folks, time to put the 3yr old down for bed.  And good luck all of you who upgraded early from Gutsy to Hardy!
<wastrel> 3yo <3
<mneptok> OSX's relationship to Unix is thus. imagine a chainsaw that can cut *anything*. now, paint it cerulean. give it a drop shadow. make any surfaces brushed metal. dull the blade. re-brand it as "iCut." sell blade separately. that's OSX.
<Tuv0k> lol
<automat> hilarious.
<cyclonut> haah
<kindofabuzz> just installed hardy beta on another hard drive, while logging on it told me that /home/# could not be found and would use /root as the home directory.  i did have a seperate partition for /home
<whuyt> what could cause gnome to be unresponsive in hardy?
<mneptok> whuyt: you installed Ubuntu server? *bah dum tish*
<kindofabuzz> but then i hit ok and it gave me some other error, forgot what it is
<Tuv0k> did /home get mounted?
<wastrel> presumably not
<mneptok> kindofabuzz: df -h > pastebin
<kindofabuzz> oh i dunno, i don't see why it shouldn't have
<mneptok> kindofabuzz: fdisk -l > pastebin
<wastrel> well either that or the homedir on the home partition is owned by a different UID than the user logging into hardy
<kindofabuzz> well i deleted it all and gonna start over
<Tuv0k> ouch
<kindofabuzz> can i use the home partition on this install?
<Tuv0k> repeating the same mistake won't help
<Tuv0k> you might want to know what happened before wasting your time
<kindofabuzz> it had it's own /home partition
<kindofabuzz> tuvok, that's why i'm here
<Tuv0k> if nothing else it will be an experience
<Tuv0k> do what the above guys suggested
<kevin_> hello, i was wondering if compiz-fusion will be included by default in ubuntu 8.04?
<Mark_Milliman> Does anyone know what happened to the multimedia keys plugin in Banshee after this update?
<mneptok> kevin_: yes
<kevin_> ok thanks
<kindofabuzz> i can't get banshee to find anything, dunno what's wrong
<kindofabuzz> it will just search and search
 * mneptok "yays!" as a pre-spun Dell Ubuntu restore DVD saves his weekend
<kindofabuzz> i'm gonna try to install hardy without any seperate boot and home partitions, be back later =)
<thompa> cool kubuntu has compiz installer
<thompa> kubuntu looks awsome, so does xubuntu
<mneptok> thompa: you should see OpenBox on my Mac68K ;)
<thompa> need sunglasses.
<savvas> at night? :p
<cyclonut> (so I can, so I caaaan)
<mneptok> thompa: no, not me. my Mac68K. if you look at me you don't want sunglasses. you want a scalpel.
<thompa> the 3d windows are pretty intense with compiz, i had effects off and thought it was awsome
<thompa> whats a mac68k?
<thompa> sounds old
<cyclonut> about 4k better than the mac64k
<cyclonut> (harr.)
<thompa> it looks kinda arthur clarkish
<cyclonut> mneptok, are you one of those folks who serves up static HTML on the oldest mac you can find?
 * cyclonut hummms @ increased mem usage over gutsy
<thompa> im running 1440x900 lcd here like 2 pages up
<thompa> ubuntu always has best looking fonts
<mneptok> cyclonut: nah, i just kept my old Quadra 605 and refuse to let it die
<mneptok> cyclonut: but yes, for a while, http://montreal.canonical.com was served from thttpd on a Mac68K ;)
<Andre_Gondim> when i am installing hardy heron in pt_BR always crash in the keyboard screen =/
<thompa> im going to ditch gnome for kde losers
 * nikrud always wondered why users of kde call all others losers
<mneptok> nikrud: they like seeing "sets mode +b"?
<nikrud> nah, it happens in email also
<thompa> dolphin is working really well and I seem to have just enough options
<thompa> heh
<nandemonai> Anyone had troubles nabbing the latest bunch of updates from mirrors?
<hustan> hello i got a dependacy error for libc6 can anyone help?
<nikrud> nandemonai probably the mirror wasn't synced up completely
<nosrednaekim> for my info (i'm from #kubuntu) is libc6 broken in hardy?
<nandemonai> nikrud, Yeah I was assuming the same, I'll contact my ISP and see what's up.
<hustan> shouldent be
<hustan> can anyone help?
<nikrud> nandemonai no, I mean the ubuntu mirror you're using. my mirror was in that sate earlier today, back to normal now
<nikrud> s/sate/state/
<automat> thompa: i did the same, for a single reason.  no one is bothering to fix the 3D bug in the free ati drivers.  gnome without compiz is lacking.  how could it not be possible (without brightside) to drag windows across desktops?!?
<nandemonai> nikrud, Oh yes I understand, it's my ISP mirror you see :)
<nosrednaekim> automat: use kde
<nikrud> nandemonai ah, nice isp :)
<automat> nosrednaekim: that's what i was saying.  i made the switch.
<nandemonai> nikrud, Yups, unmetered too :)
<hustan> so no one can help with a dependacy error for libc6?
<nosrednaekim> automat: :)
<savvas> hustan: apt-cache policy libc6 | grep "Installed\|Candidate"
<automat> that, and kate is the best editor.  not that i couldn't use it in gnome, but the kde panel app that lets you open any of your saved sessions is nice.
<hustan> im on 7.04 not 7.10
 * automat hides after making a "best editor" comment
<nosrednaekim> hustan: oh sorry, for telling you to come here then..... uhhh come back to #kubuntu
<savvas> hehe
<hustan> ok
<nosrednaekim> sorry guys ;)
<savvas> nosrednaekim: point him to http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/libc6
<savvas> all the dependencies are there if he needs to download one
 * automat kicked out of the coffee shop
<nosrednaekim> s/gutsy/fiesty
 * automat detaches
<savvas> oh
<savvas> yeah true
<savvas> :)
<philipjfry> yay!!!
<Mark_Milliman> Does anyone use Banshee?  The multimedia keys plugin is gone
<nosrednaekim> thinking about upgrading, any huge show stoppers ATM? I like missing the final release craze ;)
<philipjfry> after installing hardy gnome has become very slow menus take upwards of ten seconds to respond, i have no idea what could be causing this?
<mneptok> automat: GNOME supports window movement between workspaces natively, and well
<savvas> philipjfry: graphics card?
<philipjfry> radeon 9600xt
<savvas> philipjfry: system - admin - hardware drivers
<philipjfry> was working fine in 7.10
<T1m0thy> Hey, about 10 minutes after being logged in and online, in the middle of a Skype call and chatting on Pidgin, my internet just stops working and I have to restart in order to get it working again. Any resolutions?
<philipjfry> is enabled!
<savvas> philipjfry: do you have compiz enabled?
<mneptok> T1m0thy: DHCP?
<T1m0thy> mneptok: Yeah.
<philipjfry> i did in 7.10 so most likely it still is
<mneptok> T1m0thy: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<savvas> philipjfry: try disable and re-enable it, system - preferences - appearance - visual effects
<philipjfry> savvas, will try thanks
<savvas> philipjfry: maybe something is eating up your resources, check out the system monitor, ctrl alt del
<T1m0thy> mneptok: http://pastebin.com/m4a74089b
<mneptok> T1m0thy: there's your problem
<philipjfry> i was just double checking and the device driver for ati was not enabled. foolishly assumed it would be because it was in gnome failsafe
<mneptok> T1m0thy: wireless or wired?
<T1m0thy> mneptok wireless
<nosrednaekim> !info xserver-xgl hardy
<ubotu> xserver-xgl (source: xserver-xgl): GL-based X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.99.1~git20080115-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1839 kB, installed size 4572 kB
<mneptok> T1m0thy: you have no entries in "interfaces" for anything other than the loopback interface
<nosrednaekim> philipjfry: you might want to remove xgl as well.
<nosrednaekim> philipjfry: its not longer required for ati cards +compiz
<T1m0thy> mneptok: Alright.. I know nothing about that file. Could you tell me what I would need? :\
<mneptok> T1m0thy: you might want to see if a future update populates that file for you
<T1m0thy> Okay.
<mneptok> T1m0thy: there's no "silver bullet" answer guaranteed to work. depends on your hardware.
<T1m0thy> Alright..
<wastrel> T1m0thy: what card?
<savvas> hm..
<T1m0thy> intel 3945
<philipjfry> nosrednaekim, thanks, sudo apt-get remove xorg-server-xgl i assume?
<wastrel> i have that card,
<T1m0thy> What does yours say?
<wastrel> it's been droppin connection sporadically
<nosrednaekim> philipjfry: xserver-xgl
<T1m0thy> :\
<philipjfry> ok!
<savvas> I have the same in /etc/network/interfaces and a wired eth0, no problems here :p
<T1m0thy> hmm..
<wastrel> i thought it was my access point
<T1m0thy> Same.
<wastrel> you don't have to reboot to fix tho.   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<wastrel> works for me anyway
<mneptok> T1m0thy: try with a Gutsy Live CD. if it "just works," write the b0rkeness in Hardy off to beta woes, and be patient :)
<philipjfry> tim0thy, did erudites suggestion of upgrading hal work for you as well?
<T1m0thy> Yes.
<T1m0thy> I coudln't get it at all before HAL.
<mneptok> wastrel: for fewer keystrokes, 'sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart'
<mneptok> :)
<philipjfry> worked for me too!
<T1m0thy> Wastrel: Thanks.
<wastrel> alias nr=""
<mneptok> wastrel: "crontab -e yadda yadda" ;)
<myk> hey, guys.
<savvas> <guys> hello myk
<myk> Anyone using the b43 driver for Broadcom wifi? i have some questions before filing a bug report
<savvas> um..
<savvas> myk: crashing up ?
<T1m0thy> Is the linux-ubuntu-modules for 'x86/x86_64' just for both i386 and 64 bit?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | myk
<ubotu> myk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<myk> It seems the range is severely decreased. i usually use my laptop in the living room, maybe 100 feet from the router
<savvas> myk: there was a "caveat" in the ubuntu beta documentation about a broadcom wifi
<mneptok> does anyone know anybody who know anyone that knows anybody that knows the !anyone factoid?
<myk> I can only stay connected if i sit in the same room as the router.
<savvas> www.ubuntu.com/testing
<myk> i will take a look at it
<philipjfry> savvas, disable compiz was the solution. thanks!
<savvas> philipjfry: no problemo :)
<philipjfry> system is still a little sluggish though
<myk> those qho are being helpful, i appreciate it...
<savvas> philipjfry: checked the system monitor?
<HardyOne> mneptok, I dont know anyone who knows anyone that knows anybody who knows about the !anyone factoid
<savvas> philipjfry: click on the "CPU" column, i mean on the label where it says "CPU"
<savvas> this way you'll see what's eating up your processor
<Jordan_U> myk, It may be that you have a lot of interference and the driver doesn't support an interference robustness feature of the card
<myk> savvas: this is not the issue I am having.
<savvas> it could be a heavy memory usage too
<savvas> myk: ok sorry
<myk> Jordan_U: thanks. is there a way to get ndiswrapper to work properly
<Jordan_U> myk, Are there other networks in the area that are on the same channel?
<myk> savvas: no problem, i appreciate all info that may help me get this sorted
<myk> Negative. Everything worked fine with ndiswrapper in 7.10 and 7.04
<myk> I have two routers, one public, on private, both on different channels.
<savvas> well he's right about that, it should "just work" :P
<Jordan_U> myk, I don't know much about ndiswrapper ( I try to avoid it :)
<philipjfry> savvas, cpu is 20% at idle
<philipjfry> its xgl!
<savvas> philipjfry: where's the rest of it going?
<Bsims> Got a question, I upgraded to heron beta and it lost my music DB what file do I need to restore from back up to recover it?
<Raspberry> Bsims, what music program?
<Bsims> Doh sorry amarok
<savvas> philipjfry: well there you go :p kill it, see if it "calms down" and file a bug about it
<nosrednaekim> Bsims: the amarok DB is in .kde/share/apps/amarok
<savvas> myk: there was a gui for ndiswrapper.. ndisgtk, maybe it's easier to install the drivers?
<Bsims> nosrednaekim: but why did it disappear though
<nosrednaekim> Bsims: are you now using kde4?
<Bsims> no
<myk> i have installed the driver using ndiswrapper, but for whatever reason, it doesnt seem to activate the device like it used to. may need to do some blacklisting
<philipjfry> savvas, removing xgl fixed
<myk> of the other driver9s)
<Bsims> 3.59
<nosrednaekim> Bsims: thats weird then... did you have anything valuable in the database that can't be gotten back?
<Bsims> tons of music
<Bsims> I can re import it but its a pain in the arse
<Bsims> I am gonna try moving it back in
<savvas> eh
<nosrednaekim> well, if thats all that broke, I'd say you are fairly lucky:)
<Bsims> heh
<savvas> a database should be cleared every once and a while
<Bsims> nosrednaekim: sudo was broken too
 * Bsims had to reboot and force a dist-upgrade manualy
<nosrednaekim> savvas: the silver lining eh? lol
<savvas> nosrednaekim: more or less.. :D
<savvas> i like my stuff nice and tidy
<savvas> total clearance and reindexing :P
<savvas> my home is a bit messy, but i'll see to that
<savvas> i mean /home the dir :)
<nosrednaekim> I was about to say that was quite allowed....
<emma> anyone who uses Hardy right now is a power user.
<savvas> I'm a power user!
 * nosrednaekim 1$ l337
<savvas> wow, that felt good :p
<philipjfry> im not a power user and im using hardy :(
<nosrednaekim> philipjfry: thats probably not fun
<Bsims> Fsck it didn't copy the collection over
 * Bsims pounds the model M
<mneptok> Bsims: language, please.
<philipjfry> lots of fun! it didnt go smoothly but thanks to very kind helpful people on irc i got it working and learned
<Bsims> mneptok: sorry but fsck was the command that auto ran
<Bsims> said some inodes had changed
<savvas> hahaha
<mneptok> Bsims: please.
<savvas> Bsims: is it that hard to leave it populate the database in the background?
<Bsims> sorry mneptok I'll be good
<Bsims> savvas: there is no database
<mneptok> thankee sahib.
<Bsims> I'll have to reimport the folders into it
<savvas> Bsims: that's why i said populate, fill it up with your song info
<savvas> apps such as amarok or rhythmbox can do that in the background, can't they?
<Bsims> I suppose
 * Bsims giggles was hopping to just restore and forget though
<savvas> ah.. believe me, sometimes it's good to erase and recheck
 * Bsims grrs off to re-emport
<savvas> lovely quit message :P
<telexicon> did something happen to break network manager?
<savvas> telexicon: like what? :)
<telexicon> i did an upgrade 2 or 3 days ago and my atheros stopped working, a friend of mine upgraded today and his intel wireless stopped working
<savvas> i'm glad i use wired then :)
<Raspberry> telexicon, yeah
<Raspberry> telexicon, hal broke
<telexicon> Raspberry, oh ok
<telexicon> i downgraded that update and it seemed to work though
<Raspberry> telexicon, I had the same problem today... go out and get the latest 0.5.11-???????-1ubuntu2
<Raspberry> telexicon, it's fixed if you're using archive.ubuntu.com as your package mirror, but the fix hasn't been populated out ot all mirrors... it was fixed ~ 4hrs ago or so
<nikrud> Well I used the latest update to hal, started up network manager, everything was fine. Rebooted, back to old behavior.
<Raspberry> nikrud, right ... update to the new 0.5.11 1ubuntu2 hal
<nikrud> Raspberry did. That's what failed on the reboot
<overridex> I'm getting an unresolved symbol in /usr/lib/libGLcore.so.1  _nv000040gl   since upgrading to hardy... anyone run into this?  can't run any 3d without glx :)
<Raspberry> you also need to update libhal1
<nikrud> Raspberry I was the one that told everyone to use the main archive, that the fix was out ;)
<Raspberry> nikrud, really?  I had that problem and updating hal fixed it ... I rebooted a few times since then
<Raspberry> nikrud, are you up to date on all your packages?  I plugged into a wired connection and updated everything
<Raspberry> there have been ~7 more updates since the hal fix
<Raspberry> most if not all had to do with gnome
<nikrud> was up to date as of a couple hours ago. No, not since then. This is worse than unstable :)
<Raspberry> it is unstable
<Raspberry> :P
<RAOF> overridex: That suggests a driver version mismatch, basically.  Have you manually installed a driver or something?
<nikrud> Oh well, I'm in gutsy getting a little work done. I'll try the fresh updates when I get home
<gluer> ok installed LTS still b43 not working
<nikrud> at least unstable didn't push every couple hours, it was once a day :)
<overridex> RAOF: not that I can remember... :)
<Raspberry> nikrud, I switched to Ubuntu because I was tired of fixing everything in Unstable :)
<Raspberry> brb
<nikrud> otherwise I'm really happy, only real bug I've found today is bash completion fails with sudo
<nikrud> Raspberry likewise
<Raspberry> nikrud, did you install the bash-completion package?
<Raspberry> heh
<nikrud> Raspberry I've got bash completion without sudo , but it fails with.
<Raspberry> strange
<Raspberry> does Wireless N work with Linux?  I'm only getting 54mbps on my 5Ghz connection
<nikrud> I should rephrase that, sudo gedi<tab> fails, but sudo gedit .bash<tab> succeeds
<Raspberry> my new WRT600N dual-band wireless router showed up today :)  And I thought it was the router's problem when I couldn't connect... only to find it was the HAL bug
<IcemanV9> Raspberry: just curious. what's the mbps speed with wrt600n? (i'm sure more than 54mbps)
<Raspberry> it's like the nic doesn't know it can use both 2.4ghz and 5ghz
<Raspberry> IcemanV9: 300mbps
<IcemanV9> wow. nice.
<Raspberry> yeah it will be when it works :P
<Raspberry> it works when I dualboot into Vista
<AlexHoover> Hmm- I upgraded from Ubuntu 6 (Dapper) the Ubuntu 8 (BETA) and when I start it up, it gets to the loading screen then it shows a terminal-like screen. But wait, it's not bash. It's "initramfs". What am I supposed to do? O_o
<IcemanV9> can iwconfig tells the card to use 5ghz?
<nandemonai> AlexHoover, Upgrading more than one version isn't generally wise I hear.
<IcemanV9> haven't use iwconfig in a long time since it works so well :)
<Raspberry> The strange thing is I'm connected to the 5Ghz band SSID ... but I'm only connected at 54mbps according to Network Manager ... so maybe it just doesn't understand it can go faster
<DanaG> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<HardyOne> dumpsterdiver, bring me back some cheese burgers :P
<IcemanV9> nandemonai: it is okay to upgrade from LTS to LTS
<AlexHoover> Which I did,
<DanaG> hmm, trying to find the thing that says LTS-to-LTS is supposed to be supported.
<nandemonai> Oh? Well there ya go.
<AlexHoover> And now it's fuuuucked.
<Flannel> !language | AlexHoover
<ubotu> AlexHoover: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<HardyOne> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Flannel> DanaG: it is.  Let me grab the link for you
<dumpsterdiver> HardyOne, LOL
<IcemanV9> AlexHoover: i tried last week. it didn't work well.
<HardyOne> dumpsterdiver, ")
<AlexHoover> HardyOne, I followed those-
<IcemanV9> i guess i could try it again later.
<AlexHoover> Everything went smooth but it's just not loading the UI,
<dumpsterdiver> HardyOne, they don't have them too much in the dumpster .. not at the back of grocery stores
<dumpsterdiver> =D
<Flannel> DanaG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-db224ea9add28760e373240f8239afb9b817f197
<AlexHoover> And, well, it doesn't even load bash -_-
<philipjfry> i stopped dumpstering when i got a job :(
<mcopple> It would only make sense that one should be able to upgrade from LTS to LTS, huh?
<Raspberry> IcemanV9: apparently actual REAL usage nets about 60MB/sec on the n/a 5ghz spectrum
<Raspberry> mcopple: I agree
<IcemanV9> AlexHoover: you could fix it in the terminal. sudo aptitude reinstall bash ... something likes that
<Raspberry> mcopple: it would be smarter however to keep your data and OS separate and do a clean install
<IcemanV9> mcopple: yes it is.
<IcemanV9> and i agreed with Raspberry's suggestion on backup the data (as always no matter what)
<nandemonai> Much cleaner that way anyway :)
<AlexHoover> IcemanV9, but I cant. It gets to the loading screen, then after about 5m it goes to "initramfs".
<IcemanV9> AlexHoover: can you go to recovery mode?
<AlexHoover> Nope.
<mcopple> I think that is smarter, too, but if one is trying to upgrade a large number of machines at once, being able to do an upgrade-in-place could be a useful thing.
<nandemonai> AlexHoover, Maybe you can try chroot from a live disc?
<mcopple> That probably means it is trying to load initramfs and either cannot find it or cannot read it.
<AlexHoover> Yeah, I just booted from a live disc
<AlexHoover> mcopple, it goes TO initramfs after the loading screen
<IcemanV9> yea. live cd is the way to go, then.
<mcopple> Since one is skipping several kernel versions, that is not entirely surprisin
<AlexHoover> But initramfs does not allow me to run any commands
<AlexHoover> "Busybox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built in shell (ash)"
<mcopple> initramfs is a ram disk -- a filesystem created and mounted in memory. It isn't interactive. It performs a lot of your kernel initialization. The contents of initramfs has to match your current kernel version.
<gew> i have a little problem with my wifi (network-manager) it will not connect after the recent upgrades  , i already have  0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2
<gew>  
<gew> also i am using b43 , if that makes any diff ... that version is for hal libhal1
<gluer> compaq nx6320, cannot enable the B43 restricted driver? anyone can help?
<gew> gluer: i dont knopw much but u wanna check /etc/apt/source.list
<gew> and uncheck a few
<gluer> gew: what will that do? someone told me about b43 cutter or something
<pwnguin> gew: network manager is also consuming 100 percent cpu
<pwnguin> i hear they've identified and fixed it
<gew> pwnguin: thats my problem also
<gew> my fan is going crazy
<pwnguin> the challenge is how to download the update if you have no network connection ;)
<gew> gluer: that will let u install fw-cutter
<gew> pwnguin: i google for that just now
<gew> i have no clue
<wastrel> another reason to hate network-manager
<gew> i guess we can wait
<pwnguin> gew: mostly, i think the answer is chroot
<gew> thank god eth0 works
<pwnguin> or disable nm
<gew> how do u disable it
<T1m0thy> This is going to sound really stupid, but where do you change your fonts in gnome?
<pwnguin> /etc/network/interfaces
<gew> T1m0thy: nothing is stupid
<pwnguin> T1m0thy: apperances?
<pwnguin> system->preferences->appearances
<wastrel> yeah they stuck that in appearance now
<T1m0thy> ah, i was looking at something else in there
<T1m0thy> thanks
<pwnguin> gew: if you can, try updating again ;)
<pwnguin> gew: it's fixed for me
<gew> pwnguin: really
<gew> let me do it again
<DanaG> Aaargh!
<DanaG> Hard lockups!
<wastrel> i've had a couple of those on gusty lately
<gew> k let me try my wifi again
<gew> brb , pwnguin do not go please
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> i should change my nick. it'd be funny
<gluer> pwnguin: how did u get wifi working?
<pwnguin> gluer: i lied =(
<pwnguin> i forgot to unplug the cable
<pwnguin> and mistook it for working
<gluer> k.
<pwnguin> https://launchpad.net/bugs/204897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204897 in network-manager "[hardy] Network manager causes CPU load to go to 100% (dup-of: 204768)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204768 in kde-guidance "[hardy] Latest HAL breaks guidance powermanager" [Undecided,In progress]
<wastrel> way to go, hal
<pwnguin> hmm. he musta really broke it
<gluer> what command to i use to download / install hal 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2?
<pwnguin> apt-get update?
<pwnguin> then apt-get upgrade
<gluer> k.
<gluer> pwnguin: says everything is up to date
<gluer> must already have it
<pwnguin> is it broke?
<pwnguin> you can use apt-cache policy hal to see what you've got
<gluer> yep got it
<gluer> thanks
<pwnguin> and fwiw, it is fixed
<pwnguin> upgrading hal via chroot breaks, as the scripts want to restart things that arent running
<pwnguin> so chroot, download, then boot into the install and upgrade with the download in cache ^_^
<wers> subpixel font rendering is enabled by default on hardy?:)
<Mark_Milliman> Does anyone know what happened to the multimedia keys in Banshee 0.13.2?
<DanaG> Oh hey, is there anything interesting you can do with S3 Savage video?  I have an old laptop around here, with "S3 TwisterK" graphics.  Even 2-D composite seems quite slow.
<DanaG> Hmm, seems like NVIDIA 3D + heavy disk activity == hard lock for me.
<matyy> hej, is it a known bug right now, that compiz doesn't draw shadows? (At least when you use ccsm)
<matyy> DanaG, that makes my pc really slow, too
<DanaG> Oh, and by "2D Composite", I mean Metacity.
<DanaG> _In_ Metacity, I mean.
<TuTUXG_> lol 2d composite
<TuTUXG_> doesnt metacity's composite need 3d accelerator?
<matyy> DanaG, if you use Nvidia and have compiz - could you please tell me if it draws shadows foryou?
<ogre> updates broke my internet connection
<DanaG> It draws very very slight shadows for me.
<vbabiy-laptop> hey guys will 8.04 have a vmware server package from the gecko
<gluer_> bugger! everything but wifi is working
<Meshezabeel> if I install hardy testing 6, will there be any problems upgrading to the full version when it comes out?
<jdh6403> Meshezabeel: no
<jdh6403> i installed r6 and it is doing fine and catches all updates
<Meshezabeel> tx jdh6403
<jdh6403> np
<jdh6403> i have the 64 bit version and no probs
<pwnguin> so with the beta out, does the topic still apply?
<ogre> anything i can do to fix my install? anyway to roll back updates with no internet connection at all?
<ogre> im on live gutsy cd right now. anyone have any clue? if there isnt just say "no" plz and ill reformat
<pwnguin> ogre: i can help, i hope
<ogre> pwnguin:  me too hehe
<pwnguin> ogre: get networking up with your live cd. mount the hardy install.  chroot into it. apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-cache policy hal
<ogre> last update borked my internet. its not just the iwl3945 package because my wired connection isnt working either
<pwnguin> huh
<pwnguin> skip that policy part
<pwnguin> ogre: need more details?
<ogre> pwnguin:  yes please
<ogre> cd media
<ogre> oops
<vbabiy-laptop> hey guys will 8.04 have a vmware server package from the gecko
<pwnguin> ogre: can you access the hardy install?
<pwnguin> via nautiluis
<ogre> pwnguin:  its not in media
<ogre> i tried sudo mount -a
<ogre> no luck
<pwnguin> ok, make dir /media/hardy
<strabes> I just have to celebrate; fglrx finally suspends correctly without tweaking after upgrading to the beta release!
<strabes> I AM SO HAPPY NOW
<pwnguin> any idea what /dev/ hardy is on?
<ogre> k folder was made
<pwnguin> ogre: any idea which device the hardy partition is?
<ogre> pwnguin:  i can check w/ gparted
<ogre> sudo gparted
<overridex> anyone having issues mounting samba shares in hardy? (mount error 22 = Invalid argument, refer to mount.cifs man page)
<ogre> oops again
<DanaG> Heh, smartctl temperature for my hard drive:
<DanaG> Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   130   130   000    Old_age   Always       -       42 (Lifetime Min/Max 16/45)  --
<ogre> /dev/sda1
<pwnguin> ogre: ok, mount /dev/sda1 /media/hardy
<Dr__Willis> i have had issues with samba and network shares for ages in hardy
<ogre> ok. did that dont see anything in there though
<pwnguin> thats not good
<ogre> w00t! now its up
<ogre> i did mount -a after
<pwnguin> magic.
<pwnguin> whatever.
<pwnguin> here's the real magic: sudo chroot /media/hardy
<overridex> Dr_willis: that's good news hehe
<ogre> pwnguin:  ok done
<pwnguin> so, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Dr__Willis> overridex,  i even had the sshfs and fusesmb tools crashing on me.
<ogre> sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu
<Dr__Willis> overridex,  Hopefully it will get better soon. :) but im not on  hardy right now - so cant verify anything
<pwnguin> ogre: is networking up?
<ogre> bizzzarrrrreee now it looks like its moving
<ogre> pwnguin:  not sure what u mean. im connected of course
<ogre> pwnguin: Errors were encountered while processing:
<ogre>  /var/cache/apt/archives/hal_0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ogre> that bad? or no big deal?
<pwnguin> ok, so it downloaded them all at least
<ogre> ya
<pwnguin> if i were smarter i'd tell you to just use --download-only or whatever
<pwnguin> ok, so reboot back into hardy
<pwnguin> then apt-get upgrade acan
<pwnguin> again
<ogre> pwnguin:  you are a freakin' genius as far as im concerned
<ogre> thank you for yr help
<ogre> ill bbias to tell u if it worked
<overridex> Dr__Willis: hmm.. yeah i use sshfs on my laptop, i was assuming that'd be better hehe
<Dr__Willis> sshfs was crashing in a bad way for me last week.
<pwnguin> when you say smb problems, serving smb or browsing smb?
<Dr__Willis> pwnguin,   The testing box could not browse the samba network.. i dident try it the other way.
<Dr__Willis> gnome/kde/smbfuse, all - had issues..
<pwnguin> interesting. ive not had problems
<Dr__Willis> It may  of gotten fixed by now. :)
<pwnguin> ive been running hardy since... november?
<pwnguin> in fact, ive been surpised to find that mplayer now handles smb when launched by nautilus
<DanaG> Hmm, I'd say it's probably bad to run gparted while my system is being prone to random hard-lockups.
<DanaG> MMmmmyeah.
<charles___> I just upgraded to the hardy heron beta; my soundcard no longer works, I have an maudio delta that uses the ice1712 driver; when I do an lsmod it isn't loaded, and when I do modprobe ice1712 it says not found, however locate ice1712 yields several snd-ice1712.ko files
<charles___> /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/kernel/sound/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko , /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/pci/ice1712/snd-ice1712.ko
<charles___>  uname -r  gives  2.6.24-12-386, could the problem be that those are in /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/ instead of /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-386/  ?
<ogre> wireless still down but at least wired works
<ogre> i hope its fix for my bday ;P
<gluer_> whats the ubuntu replacement for winamp?
<ogre> gluer_:  u can run winamp in wine if ya want
<teamcobra> hrm, grub-installer seems b0rked when using raid5 :/
<gluer_> ogre: will it let me play the shoutcast radio?
<ogre> it should. i dunno i dont play w/ that stuff usually
<gluer_> k.
<ogre> i just use last.fm
<DanaG> Argh, my consoles are blank!
<DanaG> If I log in blindly and run cacafire, I see the colors but not the text.
<DanaG> I have to setupcon every single time I chvt; it then gives me an error about invalid keyboard config.
<pwnguin> well, i donno what you broke, but hey, i found a neat new program ;)
<gregcha117> can someone help me, my sounds messed when i type alsamixer i get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default
<ogre> pwnguin:  whats that?
<ogre> pwnguin:  what program?
<TuTUXG_> hoho, ubuntu is no.1 again in distrowatch.org
<gluer_> Tutuxg: prefer if my wireless was working
<TuTUXG_> gluer_, what card?
<gluer_> b43
<TuTUXG_> ?
<gluer_> broadcom
<pwnguin> ogre: cacafire
<ogre> sounds interesting
<ogre> heh
<teamcobra> b43 works great on this laptop, I do remember manually fwcutting the firmware though
<TuTUXG_> what's cacafire?
<teamcobra> gluer: type dmesg in a console, look @ the b43 firmware errors
<DanaG> Oh god, I just did something really funny:
<DanaG> combined sink with master is combined-out on remote computer, and slave is combined-out on local computer.
<teamcobra> and go to the url that the error tells you to visit, it has the instructions + firmware
<jimmygoon> Should I be worried/annoyed that some bugs I've posted have not been resolved / looked into :(
<DanaG> It took a while of seemingly randomly changing speed.
<jimmygoon> wtf pclinuxos is #2? lame
<gluer_> teamcobra:  b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found or load failed.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, apparently PCLinuxOS is really popular.
<SeveredCross> I WTF-ed as well.
<teamcobra> gluer: yeah, there should be another error right under that with a url
<gluer_> got it
<tritium> Fryguy (Bryan Alves) is ban evading.
<jimmygoon> holy crap. there is a load of updates
<mneptok> if you want to not be surprised, just remember distrowatch doesn't measure quality
<mneptok> (oops, was that out loud)
<SeveredCross> Did anyone's NetworkManager break today/yesterday?
<jimmygoon> SeveredCross, several people mentioned it in here yesterday... not mine though
<jimmygoon> (knock on wood)
<SeveredCross> Trying WPA earlier today made it go to 99% CPU usage.
<SeveredCross> My core temps started tweaking out.
<tsukasa__> hey i need some help getting xen to work.. it just sits at (XEN) booting processor 1/1 eip 8c000
<pwnguin> https://launchpad.net/bugs/204897
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204897 in network-manager "[hardy] Network manager causes CPU load to go to 100% (dup-of: 204768)" [Undecided,Fix released]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204768 in kde-guidance "[hardy] Latest HAL breaks guidance powermanager" [Undecided,In progress]
<gluer_> severedcross: happened to me also, and my laptop fans went mental
<SeveredCross> Mine too gluer_
<SeveredCross> Ah, there are Launchpad bugs. :)
<tsukasa__> anyone?
<SeveredCross> I guess I'll just have ot download the HAL package manually.
<OmnipotentEntity> Has anyone else been having issues with ktorrent failing to connect to trackers?
<DanaG> Odd... I took moved some cables around (causing a momentary disconnection), and upon reconnection, PulseAudio doesn't reconnect over the network.
<teamcobra> heh, my headaches involve raid5 :p the amd64 alternate dies @ grub/lilo install, and the server install cd dies during package installation ;p
<tsukasa__> aaanyone
<LimCore> ubuntu sucks about security, can this be changed?
<teamcobra> tsukasa: sorry, never had much luck with xen
<tsukasa__> teamcobra, :(
<DanaG> I guess I should file a bug about networked "combine" sinks being broken.
<teamcobra> and LimCore, what sucks in regards to its security
<SeveredCross> Yeah, what exactly is wrong with Ubuntu security?
<teamcobra> must..... get...... phenom..... working ;p
<DanaG> phenom?  AMD?
<LimCore> teamcobra: PriceChild: -did you know about this cool program called "scponly"   -no.. hmm ok I will install it. [3 minutes] -omg, how you hacked into my box? I never run an sshd server WTF
<teamcobra> DanaG: yeah, sweet box ;)   phenom 9500, 780g motherboard, 8gb ram, 2tb raid, 500gb non-raid
<SeveredCross> LimCore: What?
<SeveredCross> teamcobra: Hot diggety. Only thing wrong with that box is the processor. :D
<teamcobra> LimCore: I do agree that much has to be done in regards to educating people about security
<DanaG> How do ATI chipsets work under Linux nowadays?
<teamcobra> SeveredCross: heh, the 780g is a _MEAN_ chipset though
<DanaG> I refuse to buy nvidia chipsets.
<SeveredCross> DanaG: ATI video cards?
<SeveredCross> They're okay, the latest fglrx works pretty nice.
<DanaG> Motherboard chipset also, I mean.
<tsukasa__> DanaG, whats wrong with nvidia
<teamcobra> DanaG: better than a few years ago ;)  Compiz works fine, ET:QW works nice @ 1024x768
<SeveredCross> It'll even hibernate (not suspend to RAM though, at least not on my lappy)
<SeveredCross> Uh, not sure ATI makes motherboard chipsets anymore.
<teamcobra> Severed: yes they do, 780g ;)
<gluer_> teamcobra: got lost on the firmware_install_dir
<LimCore> teamcobra: one step would be to warn:  YOU ARE ABOUT TO START AN OPEN AVAILABLE SERVER!!!!!!!   user can log into your box!  do you confirm yes/no
<teamcobra> it's a radeon hd 3200, I believe
<DanaG> Closed-source ethernet, prone to data corruption (Windows), prone to network corruption (windows), and other such things.
<SeveredCross> Oh, they do? Had no idea.
<DanaG> And lots more powerful.
<SeveredCross> LimCore: Uh, you really should know all that before you install software.
<SeveredCross> Also, no matter what server you start, nobody will be able to log in without a user name and a password.
<LimCore> SeveredCross: no
 * DanaG wonders how good AMD's next processors will be.
<LimCore> why not just login as root?
<SeveredCross> And if you are running a server that enables that, then you're an idiot.
<teamcobra> gluer: 1 sec, it's easier than you think ;) you've clicked the checkbox to use the restricted firmware for b43, right?
<gluer_> yes
<teamcobra> ok, 1 sec
<LimCore> SeveredCross: no, user just INSTALLS a TOOL name "scponly", he do not RUN a server. he didnt even request to install a server
<SeveredCross> Uh, they user should read what scponly says.
<pwnguin> LimCore: so maybe harden-servers?
<SeveredCross> It provides a way for remote users to log in without any execution privileges.
<HorizonXP> hey, question about Evolution in Hardy: I'm trying to add my Google Calendar to it, but it's only synchronizing to the main calendar; any idea how to fix this?
<LimCore> SeveredCross: and there should be no wars and poverty... wtf, get grip on reality
<DanaG> Odd... my other box (the über-hot Athlon XP notebook) just hard-locked.
<LimCore> SeveredCross: btw, Bob's user name will be bob, and his password probably too. So just ask bob install this new "game" called "scponly" and one can own his box
<SeveredCross> LimCore: I really think you've got nothing to complain about, to be honest.
<tritium> LimCore: please calm down, and treat people kindly
<SeveredCross> LimCore: That's why you don't give bob sudo privileges. :-)
<teamcobra> maybe something could be added so that debconf pops up a dialog when users install new servers for the first time
<LimCore> SeveredCross: stupid people that think that every user is an admin with 2+ years in security
<LimCore> SeveredCross: it is bob's computer
<teamcobra> LimCore does have a point ;)
<kindofabuzz> ran across this: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware to get wireless working in hardy beta, how do i found out which set of directions to follow?
<SeveredCross> teamcobra: Yes, but I have a feeling that what he's talking about doesn't happen nearly as often as he makes it sound like it happens.
<pwnguin> LimCore: for every stupid user you protect with warnings, confirmation dialogs and refusuals to cooperate, two developers bitch that it's getting in the way.
<pwnguin> "The price of freedom is eternal vigilence."
<SeveredCross> And no amount of security is going to stop that, short of flashing red warnings "You are about to install a server blah blah blah," and even then, people tend to click through though blindly.
<LimCore> anyone could own #ubuntu's users boxes in matter of hours
<SeveredCross> Do you know WHY people click through them blindly?
<LimCore> using this simple method
<SeveredCross> Because that's the kinda crap they're used to from Windows.
<LimCore> no
<SeveredCross> Endless security nagging, etc, etc.
<LimCore> because ubuntu totally sucks, as much as windows,
<pwnguin> heh
<LimCore> for not displaying a freaking warning sign
<SeveredCross> LimCore: Then don't use it. Leave, go away.
<SeveredCross> Go use Slackware.
<LimCore> how the hell is it hard to dispaly a confirmation box
<SeveredCross> Go use SuSE, CentOS, Red Hat, Fedora.
<SeveredCross> None of them display any warnings.
<LimCore> yes, most of the systems are retarded in this area
<teamcobra> kindofabuzz / gluer_: after checking the b43 checkbox in restricted drivers , open a console. Next, "wget http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2 ; tar xjf broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0.tar.bz2 ; cd broadcom-wl-4.80.53.0/kmod ; sudo b43-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware wl_apsta.o"  without quotes
<HorizonXP> hey, question about Evolution in Hardy: I'm trying to add my Google Calendar to it, but it's only synchronizing to the main calendar; any idea how to fix this?
<pwnguin> SeveredCross: i'd argue they're worse, because they require more 3rd party untrusted repos
<SeveredCross> I've never seen a distro that displays a warning that says "Hey, you're installing a server!"
<SeveredCross> pwnguin: I agree.
<HorizonXP> also, how do I download the extra themes for Emerald?
<LimCore> SeveredCross: why ubuntu can't be better then them
<SeveredCross> LimCore: Then do something about it--add the code to the apps.
<teamcobra> after all of that, reboot, b43 should work ;)
<SeveredCross> LimCore: There's not a demand for it? It's never been an issue?
<teamcobra> lemme know how it goes
<LimCore> I know that many people are too close minded to come up with any change, but common people
<kindofabuzz> i don't have that in restricted drivers
<SeveredCross> HorizonXP: There should be a button in Emerald that says "Download GPL themes" or something like that.
<LimCore> SeveredCross: would the attack I described work or not work?
<SeveredCross> LimCore: If it's scponly, it shouldn't work.
<kindofabuzz> and i can't do a wget if i don't have wireless on
<SeveredCross> Because scponly shouldn't give you any execution privileges.
 * pwnguin still isn't sure why scponly is dangerous
<SeveredCross> Unless there's some sort of fundamental flew.
<LimCore> SeveredCross: but it works, install scponly and you have ssh running
<HorizonXP> SeveredCross: I know, that's what I've been looking for. But it's not there!
<SeveredCross> LimCore: Yeah, but scponly gives you NO EXECUTION PRIVILEGES FOR THE LOVE OF GOD.
<SeveredCross> Read the package description.
<LimCore> pwnguin: apt-get install scponly - bam - you have sshd server running and if I just guess your username+password I win
<SeveredCross> You can't run programs.
<pwnguin> LimCore: what do you win?
<LimCore> SeveredCross: just read what I written, jesus
<SeveredCross> !info scponly
<ubotu> scponly (source: scponly): Restricts the commands available to scp- and sftp-users. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6-1.2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 32 kB, installed size 168 kB
<LimCore> SeveredCross: installing scponly RUNS FULL SSHD SERVER FOR ALL USERS IN SYSTEM
<SeveredCross> LimCore: Then that's an scponly bug, or the package description is lying.
<LimCore> jesus
<LimCore> it depends on openssh-server
<LimCore> and installing openssh-server  RUNS IT IMMEDIATELLY
<pwnguin> about the best you can do is upload a secret ls to homedir on the assumption that its in path somehow
<SeveredCross> The package description leads me to believe that it restricts the commands available to users who log in.
<SeveredCross> pwnguin: Well, if the user is stupid enough, you can sudo.
<gluer_> teamcobra: ok done, whats next
<HorizonXP> Anyone know what happened to that Fetch Themes button in Emerald
<HorizonXP> ?
<SeveredCross> Thing is, you can do that with ssh, yes, if the user is stupid enough.
<teamcobra> gluer: you reboot? if not, that's all that's next, and the wireless should be working
<pwnguin> LimCore: so pop up a warning, saying not to trust something. what's a user to do now?
<teamcobra> gotta let me know how it works for you though ;)
<LimCore> SeveredCross: installing scponly instals openssh-server, which IMMEDIATELLY, WITHOUT ANY CONFIRMATION  *RUNS*  FULL SSHD SERVER (not scponly server) FOR ALL ACCOUNTS IN THE FREAKING SYSTEM!
<gluer_> teamcobra: ahh its ticked now
<SeveredCross> They're gonna ask the person who told them to install scponly, and they'll say "Just click it through, it's ok."
<SeveredCross> Putting big flashing warnings doesn't help.
<pwnguin> a) your precious users dont read. b)many of them won't know enough to adaquately judge the problem
<SeveredCross> Because users have the Windows mentality of "Ignore the warnings, they're so common."
<teamcobra> gluer: working?
<gluer_> gimme a sec i'll reboot and see
<pwnguin> LimCore: why are you worried about all accounts?
<SeveredCross> A better solution would be to make libpam-cracklib default installed, and make users have secure passwords.
<HorizonXP> no one knows?
<SeveredCross> But then we'd annoy the Windows converts who want to use "bob" as their password.
<pwnguin> LimCore: the two threats to worry about there are exploiting the sshd server and the limited set of programs scponly provides
<LimCore> ther is no scponly jesus
<LimCore> guys, just concenterate and read simple sentence
<LimCore> SeveredCross: installing scponly instals openssh-server, which IMMEDIATELLY, WITHOUT ANY CONFIRMATION  *RUNS*  FULL SSHD SERVER (not scponly server) FOR ALL ACCOUNTS IN THE FREAKING SYSTEM!
<dandel> i got it fixed... involved doing a fresh reinstall from the cd though.
<pwnguin> LimCore: i can read, thank you very much.
<SeveredCross> pwnguin: I'm gonna vote we stop feeding the troll.
<tritium> LimCore: calm down, please
<tritium> Running sshd doesn't auto-compromise your system.
<DanaG> Try ssh-ing into it.
<DanaG> From another PC, I mean.
<SeveredCross> I'd try it on my server box but it's running regular ssh right now and I'm not sure how that'd screw things up, if at all.
<LimCore> DanaG: I did, it works, why it shouldnt?
<HorizonXP> http://www.compiz.org/FAQ/Users <-- That look like someone hacked it to you?
<DanaG> Try running commands.
<SeveredCross> LimCore: What commands are accessible?
<SeveredCross> Can you sudo?
<LimCore> for the love of retarded ok
<LimCore> ok I will try to it exacly
<LimCore> one minute/
<SeveredCross> HorizonXP: Yes.
<SeveredCross> Wait, you didn't even try any commands?
<SeveredCross> WTF?
<tritium> LimCore: read the description of what scponly does
<SeveredCross> For the love of $DEITY, you go on this huge rant about security, but you don't even try to see the side-effects of scponly.
<pwnguin> is this a tirade about scponly or users installing applications?
<LimCore> tritium: read what openssh-server does
<SeveredCross> LimCore: Why is running sshd a security issue?
<tritium> LimCore: you don't install scponly unless you intend to run sshd
<pwnguin> SeveredCross: well, you could hack open-ssh server itself and gain some privledges remotely?
<LimCore> installing scponly EXECUTES  FULL   SSHD   *NOT* scponly, it runs  FULL REAL SSHD.
<DanaG> Oh hey, are there any easy zero-config LAN file transfer apps?
<HorizonXP> SeveredCross: Yes?
<SeveredCross> pwnguin: I have a feeling that's EXTREMELY difficult.
<mneptok> LimCore: lay off the <capslock>
<tritium> LimCore: you're not reading.  Please
<SeveredCross> HorizonXP: Yes, it looks like someone hacked it.
<tritium> apt-cache show scponly, LimCore
<SeveredCross> tritium: Why is sshd a security issue?
<pwnguin> but if your threat model is hacking openssh, well, you're right. linux is insecure
<tritium> SeveredCross: why do you suggest that it is?
<pwnguin> bury the box, unplug the cable, turn the power off, and maybe it's safe
<SeveredCross> I'm not, that was an incorrect tab-complete.
<SeveredCross> I meant LimCore: why is sshd a security issue?
<SeveredCross> sshd is one of the most picked at and prodded pieces of software in the Linux community.
<LimCore> SeveredCross: sshd is a security issue if the user is not 100% aware that he is about to execute open server. because he may be thinking he will not run full ssh, and he may used idiotic passwords.  and by default login to all users is allowed (including root)
<SeveredCross> LimCore: 1. root is disabled on Ubuntu machines.
<DanaG> Including root?
<HorizonXP> SeveredCross: Talking to the guys in #compiz-fusion, they said they're actually trying to get compiz.org shutdown, since they use compiz-fusion.org now
<pwnguin> what?
<tritium> LimCore: again, you don't install scponly unless you intend to run sshd
<SeveredCross> 2. you'd have to be a total moron to give out your password and username to someone online.
<pwnguin> im reasonably certain root cant ssh in with no password set
<bazhang> wow that was a big dist-upgrade from gutsy ;]
<LimCore> SeveredCross: no problem, then ssh into users account, gues his stupid password, then use the same password for sudo. or just steal his files without sudo
<SeveredCross> I'm sorry, but no user in the world is dumb enough to give out their password.
<pwnguin> SeveredCross: depends
<SeveredCross> LimCore: Yeah, but that requires guessing an account name and guessing a password.
<LimCore> SeveredCross: get real
<nikrud> SeveredCross that's a silly thing to say
<nikrud> SeveredCross you were on a roll there :)
<pwnguin> SeveredCross: there's the passwords for chocolate survey. but mostly their corporate passwords.
<LimCore> SeveredCross: oh wow, what can be user name of my coworker Bob Doe? probably not "bob".
<SeveredCross> I have a feeling after all the horror stories and warnings they see on TV and such about giving out passwords online and crap.
<SeveredCross> LimCore: If you're hacking into a coworker's computer, just sit down at the physical machine FFS.
<pwnguin> SeveredCross: mjg recently had someone hack his tv computer.
<LimCore> what can be his password? probably not "desktop" or "secret" or "bobbob" or "1980"
<SeveredCross> You're blowing this WAY out of proprtion.
<bazhang> over 1000 packages! ;]
<pwnguin> SeveredCross: username "media" password "media"
<tritium> LimCore: again, that's a user issue.
<bazhang> hi LimCore
<nikrud> bazhang having any networkmanager issues?
<LimCore> SeveredCross: his HOME computer. the one he never suspects anyone will be able to   ***TRY*** to log into
<DanaG> Are there any avahi-based file transfer thingies?
<pwnguin> nobody's above stupid mistakes :)
<gluer> teamcobra: ok i can see my wap's now, but when i try and connect i get max cpu! and no connection
<LimCore> yes, users are not trained in security
<DanaG> My user password is ********** letters long.
<bazhang> nikrud: not so far! had back around alpha 5 but now am good; how about you?
<LimCore> and system should warn when theyu are about to do something stupic
<SeveredCross> I suppose if you're really dedicated you could guess the username and password, but I feel like that's a huge leap to think that someone could go thorugh #ubuntu and take over every user's computer.
<tritium> LimCore: you're not listening.
<teamcobra> gluer: hrmmmmmmm..... no idea there, I'm using wpa here no problems
<SeveredCross> Without anyone figuring things out.
<DanaG> And my WPA passphrase is ************************* characters long, with punctuation and mixed case.
<LimCore> tritium: I am, yes it IS user issue. which good system would HELP to fix
<pwnguin> LimCore: how about a package that you can install that conflicts with network services and yells real loud if a conflict resolution would remove it?
<SeveredCross> My user account password is 12 letters, mixed lower case, upper case, and punctuation.
<bazhang> LimCore: but getting a bit offtopic
<LimCore> pwnguin: this exists already.  run konqueror
<pwnguin> what?
<SeveredCross> What?
<tritium> LimCore: scponly is a wrapper to ssh server functions.  You don't install scponly without knowing you plan to run sshd
<nikrud> bazhang signal 11. Was working for a while today, with the latest updates.
<pwnguin> how does konquerer conflict with tellnet?
<LimCore> konqueror browser is smarter about security - it even warns when using cookies or sending a form (ok this is a bit extream :P)
<bazhang> nikrud: I hope you dont have the bcm43xx card
<pwnguin> LimCore: ff3 has much better cert security. annoynig as hell. but not germane to the subject you raised;
<nikrud> bazhang yup. I that another issue I haven't found yet?
<LimCore> konqueror warns about sending a form to webpage... and scponly do not even mention it just EXECUTED SSHD.  wtf
<tritium> LimCore: read teh scponly package description.
<LimCore> tritium: I did, and?
<tritium> LimCore: and stop with the foul-language acronyms
<SeveredCross> LimCore: I think it's pretty clear that scponly is going to install sshd.
<SeveredCross> It provides remote users access.
<mneptok> LimCore: you cannot have scp without ssh.
<tritium> LimCore: and it's OBVIOUS that you'll be running sshd, or you wouldn't use or need it.
<SeveredCross> It's pretty clear it's going to install some sort of server.
<pwnguin> LimCore: it also installs a seperate shell with limited capacity to exploit. but even if a user is told they're running sshd, why would they stop and think twice?
<bazhang> nikrud: apparently someone was using ndiswrapper and not the fw-cutter and could not understand why it was not working; once that was installed her problem went away ;]
<tritium> LimCore: ssh | openssh-server are also listed in the package dependencies
<LimCore> hey bob, check out this new linux game "scponly".  what will bob do probably  "read scponly description, study man pages, read sources"  -or- apt-get install scponky
<nikrud> nope, using b43-fwcutter
<tritium> LimCore: that is *not* an ubuntu security issue.  That is a user issue.
<SeveredCross> And I still hold my ground that users who see security warnings will just breeze through them.
<bazhang> nikrud: the hal pre-update seems to have caused some issues; not sure if that affected you or not
<LimCore> each time friend tells me to check program X, I can't wait to go to my computer and check all the dependencies. Right after that I read entire sources of it, and then I create world peace and invent cure for cancer..... you really think this happens for typical newbie user?
<ogre> im using *3945 wireless card and it got borked w/ latest network-manager update
<pwnguin> LimCore: and there is no good solution to that user education
<SeveredCross> ogre: It's actually HAL.
<bazhang> SeveredCross: aiya; let it go ;]
<mneptok> LimCore: what do you expect to install?
<SeveredCross> Grab the latest HAL, it's launchpad bug 204879
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204879 in ubuntu "[hardy] Network Manager is sluggish in making wireless connection and sometimes fails. When failure, it sends CPU usage skyhigh." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204879
<tritium> LimCore: again, not a security issue.  That's a user and/or administrator issue.
<ogre> SeveredCross:  ahh i see. i hope it gets fixed soon
<pwnguin> LimCore: no. propose to me what SHOULD happen when someone tries to social engineer a single user
<DanaG> The solution: read package descriptions.
<DanaG> The user has to know to do that.
<nikrud> bazhang strange thing is I was having that issue early, then got the latest hal stuff. Things worked great. Rebooted into gutsy for work, back into hardy and again, no network manager. Oh weill, it's an excuse to try out manual stuff. Had to learn it some day
<bazhang> oh wait today is a full moon ;]
<LimCore> pwnguin: there is:  "You are about to install and RUN ssh server. This will allow anyone to log into your computer FROM LAN AND INTERNET! If only he can guess your user password. Make sure you have a good user password. Type is 'execute' in the box below if you understand that users will be eable to execute any commands and actions on your box"
<tritium> LimCore: you'd have your opportunity to troll.  Please stop now.
<pwnguin> THE INTERNAET!!!!!
<LimCore> tritium: every new idea is trolling, yes.
<bazhang> pwnguin: your internet connection alright?
<pwnguin> bazhang: fine
<pwnguin> bazhang: after i repaired it
<LimCore> pwnguin: the above box should happen.
<bazhang> pwnguin: nice! ;]
<SeveredCross> If a user is socially engineerable enough to believe something like that, you could easily convince them that it's so they can play the game on the internet with others and they'll type execute for you.
<pwnguin> LimCore: well a) its' incomplete
<pwnguin> b) nobody reads it
<ogre> bazhang:  pwnguin helped me repair mine too
<pwnguin> you've proposed an annoyance
<pwnguin> ogre: im surprised you're not fully up and running
<bazhang> LimCore: take 'er easy, eh?
<LimCore> pwnguin: b) is they don't read it then they will not install it :) because it requires to input that word, so.
<bazhang> ogre: nice! that pwnguin is a helpful type ;]
<ogre> pwnguin:  yeah i waited a few minutes to connect but no luck
<ogre> bazhang:  yeah he is
<tritium> LimCore: people need to take responsibilities for their own actions.  If they're going to install a package, they need to at least know why they're installing it, and know what it's for.  Reading the package description is not too much to ask.
<LimCore> tritium: not true - most people trust ubuntu packages, and they also think that if they do not EXECUTE anything directly, then nothing can brake
<teamcobra> I'm at a loss :/
<bazhang> teamcobra: this argument, or your install?
<teamcobra> bazhang: this install :p :p the argument is getting long in the tooth too
 * [hardy]ogre passes around cookies for everyone
<DanaG> Does gvfs not support WebDAV?
<tritium> LimCore: no, quite true.  People *are* responsible for their own actions -- fact of life, my friend.
<bazhang> s/brake/bork/
<LimCore> tritium: ok, so windows is secure by that definition
<LimCore> I think your definition is not very good for this reason
<bazhang> teamcobra: is it network stuff as well? or something else?
<teamcobra> I've done my fair number of linux installs (debian/slack/gutsy/hardy), made a custom hardy dvd, now I need to tackle raid5 ;p
<pwnguin> not so much
<[hardy]ogre> now i am off to watch ALL harry potter movies for the first time
<agroker> [hardy]ogre, http://www.noisebot.com/come_to_the_dark_side_we_have_cookies_t-shirt
<bazhang> [hardy]ogre: have fun! ;]
<tritium> LimCore: that definition had *NOTHING* to do with security of an OS
<pwnguin> even with windows users being intelligent, you're reliant on a reluctant vendor to provide patches in the face of mere disclosure
<jester7> what kind of negatives do i get from booting with the noapic switch?
<charles___> what is the difference between a generic kernel and a 386 kernel?
<nikrud> yawn
<bazhang> charles___: well the generic supports SMP
<teamcobra> naah, just raid5.... makes the amd64 server install cd b0rk at about 70% installing packages, and makes the grub/lilo install break on the amd64 alternate cd
<pwnguin> charles___: two things mostly: build's optimized for 686 or better, and smp support
<teamcobra> jester: noapic will disable hyperthreading on your cpu
<LimCore> pwnguin: most of windows insecurity comes from the fact how easly one stupid action can get box owned.  with scponly or other programs that open widelly system without warning, ubuntu is the same way
<bazhang> LimCore: join ##windows then ;]
<tonyyarusso> LimCore: This channel is for discussion of Hardy issues only.  Please stick to that topic.
<LimCore> bazhang: and? this insecurity is in ubuntu
<LimCore> tonyyarusso: it would be nice to path that in hardy
<teamcobra> LimCore: and imagine the attacker planting ssh keys in the user's trusted keystore via network shares ;) ;)
<bazhang> haha
<teamcobra> hola gluer
<tritium> LimCore: that does not follow.  Nothing about installing openssh-server makes it weak on security, unless there is a vulnerability in sshd that has not been fixed.
<pwnguin> LimCore: write up a spec and milestone it for intrepid ;)
<LimCore> teamcobra: how this attack you proposed will get around user's passphrase
<gluer> teamcobra: thanks man, worked for me
<pwnguin> tritium: weak passwords, but you solve that by adding in a password strenth checker ;)
<pwnguin> not by lecturing users
<bazhang> gluer all good?
<LimCore> pwnguin: that should be added too indeed
<gluer> yeh all good
<bazhang> nice
<tritium> pwnguin: ?
<teamcobra> gluer: _awesome_ :D
<gluer> very
<gluer> latest version of hardy all working
<LimCore> tritium: the weaknes comes from fact that user is not aware that he just, indirectly, installed and executed sshd
<teamcobra> gluer: the b43 drivers are _sooooo_ much nicer than using ndiswrapper
<tritium> LimCore: we've discussed this.  His own fault for not reading the package description before installing.
<teamcobra> my laptop stays up 24x7 thanks to b43, it used to crash every few hours of heavy wireless usage before ;p
<simion314> something changed from alpha 4 to beta with compiz or the open source driver for ATI, i succesfuly enabled compiz but it works very bad, in 7.10 and 8.04 alpha 4 worked ok, What changed? maybe i can go to the old package
<LimCore> tritium: you tink how many people do that
<gluer> teamcobra: so weird it was all working fine in alpha 4-5
<tritium> LimCore: we're all going to stop discussing this now.
<jester7> teamcobra: do you get decent speeds with the b43 drivers?
<LimCore> tritium: yes, you are too closed minded, many people are this way
<Hydrogen> could yo two take this to a private message?
<teamcobra> jester: 1.1M/s, yes
<Hydrogen> It's getting kind of tiresome
<tritium> LimCore: watch it with the insults, buddy
<mneptok> LimCore: we're all going to stop discussing this now. many people are this way.
<jester7> teamcobra: thats a horrible speed
<LimCore> it's not an insult, it's just a fact, you are not willing to discuss any idea that would change existing approach to security
<bazhang> thanks to this channel and fine folks here I have waited and avoided many of the breakage updates ;]
 * DanaG uses iwl3945, and it sucks.
<mneptok> LimCore: i'm sure such a discussion on a developer mailing list is more appropriate
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> iwl works fine for me
<teamcobra> jester: no, not Mbit/s, mega_bytes_ per second ;)
<mneptok> LimCore: we're all going to stop discussing this now.
<bazhang> DanaG: really? I have success with that now; other than forgetting my wallet password ;]
<jester7> i see...
<LimCore> mneptok: you said that last time and failed btw ;)
<agroker> what did you discuss guys, am i late/
<DanaG> For me, I can only connect at 24 or 36 megabits at home; in Windows, I get 54.
<mneptok> LimCore: i will not next time.
<LimCore> mneptok: you just did.
<tritium> LimCore: we've discussed it for quite some time now.  Time to stop.
<bazhang> agroker: some network issues
<DanaG> I also get the card locking up sometimes after a resume from sleep.
<jester7> teamcobra: i just notice that in the network manager it registers either 1 or 2 Mbit/s.  maybe that's a network manager bug?
<DanaG> If I try to modprobe -r the module, moprobe hangs and devours CPU.
<pwnguin> did anyone even suggest ubuntu-offtopic?
<DanaG> And becomes unkillable with ANY signal (I've tried them all), even from root.
<bazhang> wow
<pwnguin> i know it's about as mean as kickbanning someone, but it migth be more constructive
<teamcobra> jester: I just checked, and you're right.... but it's a netmanager bug ;)
<jester7> teamcobra: ok, cool
<DanaG> Oh hey, how do you change UI language after installing the packages with the Language Support thingy?
<jester7> now, anybody know about this noapic thing?
<charles___> how can I tell which driver is currently being used by X?
<teamcobra> aww, and I was just about to msg him w/ a shockwave video of someone getting r00ted via network share and ssh keys, and the pwned box happens to be ubuntu :p
<teamcobra> jester: yeah, noapic will disable hyperthreading on your cpu
<Lynoure> charles___: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester7> doh
<bazhang> charles___: open a terminal and cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jester7> teamcobra: i'm interested in that shockwave vid
<bazhang> charles___: then look for the driver name
<pwnguin> Lynoure: what if you're using bulletproofX at the time?
<pwnguin> failsafe mode has a seperate xorg.conf
<hiredgoon> is there an easy grub switch to disable hyperthreading?
<teamcobra> jester: I'll have to dig it up, gimme a few mins
<Lynoure> pwnguin: ask the channel about that, I've never used that. Does it ship with Ubuntu?
<pwnguin> Lynoure: ....yes? since gutsy?
<pwnguin> /var/log/Xorg.0.log will have an accurate hint at what you're currently using, if you know what to look for
<Lynoure> pwnguin: if it is the default (apt-cache search bulletproof did not give any X), that's still the confic file
<pwnguin> its not a package
<jester7> so does using noapic mean i'm not using one of my dual cores?
<pwnguin> its an alternative configuration provided with gdm in case X fails to start
<BlueLaguna> I just upgraded to Hardy...and my sound stopped working
<BlueLaguna> KMix says "Mixer cannot be found" :-/
<Lynoure> pwnguin: oh, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BulletProofX  , any idea if it also works with kdm?
<gluer> teamcobra: my wireless is connected and working but my CPU is at 100%, when i turn off wireless its fine again?
<pwnguin> dont quote me on this, but i think it doesnt have any provisions for it
<pwnguin> kdm is kinda suck
<bazhang> is the bulletproof x recovery mode?
<BlueLaguna> Any idea what's causing my sound problem?
<teamcobra> gluer: I'm not sure, someone else said something about that earlier, and I think it was wpa or wpa2 related
<gluer> yeh im using wpa2
<teamcobra> jester: no, it'll still use both cores
<bazhang> im using wpa2 as well, but Hardy says it is wpa, no problems connecting though
<Lynoure> pwnguin: Seems to work pretty reliably otherwise, *shrug*
<pwnguin> Lynoure: it doesnt work with thinkfinger either
<teamcobra> jester7, ready for some football? here's the vids: http://www.metasploit.com/research/conferences/  , Check out the videos from Black Hat Briefing 2007
<pwnguin> Lynoure: if i recall, there's a problem with it not actually using pam or some such
<teamcobra> does /boot have to be on a non-raid drive for grub to work?
<SeveredCross> It might.
<Lynoure> pwnguin: I think that got changed some time back, unless it has broken again
<pwnguin> Lynoure: well then, one less reason to hate it i guess
<teamcobra> Severed: sweet, I'll give it a shot after smoking..... my body needs nicotine
<jester7> teamcobra: thanks for the link, i completely forgot i'm on using a cellphone-as-a-modem connection.  128k really won't cut it for checking those vids :)
<jester7> but i've got it bookmarked so i'll check it out
<pwnguin> jester7: wget ;)
<teamcobra> jester: they're small
<jester7> oh, ok...i'll give it a shot
<pwnguin> 3.1M
<teamcobra> yeah, 1-5mb for each, ssh_masher = 1.7mb
<Lynoure> pwnguin: But thanks for giving a reason. Too much general  "foobar sucks because I don't like it" in the world, makes it hard to improve stuff
<teamcobra> brb, smoking my face off
<jester7> ok, good call.  16K/s not bad for 1xrtt
<snerfu> hmm my installer got hung up on the last part "writing system logs.." so I closed it down but luckily everything booted up fine after that.
<jester7> any chance they are going to fix the low volume a lot of computers are having before the final release?
<Hobbsee> probably the same chance of fixing the high volume my computer has before release.
<pwnguin> jester7: have you tried alsamixer?
<DanaG> I'd need a shrink-ray to reduce the volume of my computer.
<jester7> pwnguin: what do you mean?
<jester7> i'm just dealing with the default hardy install...alsamixer isn't default i guess?
<jester7> well, alsamixer seems to be the default
<DanaG> I use touchpad, myself.
<DanaG> In fact, if I had to get a desktop again, I'd probably actually get a touchpad for it!
<DanaG> Odd, but true.
<DanaG> oops, wrong tab.
<DanaG> Dang tabbed chat.
<jester7> lmao
<jester7> i agree anyway....touchpad all the way :p
<SeveredCross> Touchpads suck.
<SeveredCross> Give me a good mouse any day.
<DanaG> Mmmm, RSI.
<DanaG> At least with my MX700, when playing HL2:ep2 when it's "frickin' cold".
<telexicon> oh, whats the plan for firefox?
<telexicon> seems like ff3 wont be done until june
<HorizonXP> anyone use the new evolution yet?
<telexicon> HorizonXP, not yet, but im definitely planning on it
<HorizonXP> hmm...
<HorizonXP> Google Calendar support is good, but it only syncs to my main calendar
<HorizonXP> doesn't seem to pick up on the fact that I have more than 1
<pwnguin> touchpads do suck, but on the airplane your choices are limited
<pwnguin> which is why i have a tablet ;)
<teamcobra> yeah, one of my pet projects is designing a tablet
<pwnguin> thats quite a project ;)
<pwnguin> lemme give you a suggestion: lighter is better
<teamcobra> yeah, it's pocket-based ;)
<teamcobra> for music tracking and stuff ;)
<pwnguin> music tracking
<pwnguin> like .it?
<pwnguin> or like iPod
<teamcobra> like .it , I'm a happy Renoise owner ;) www.renoise.com
<pwnguin> ever seen nitrotracker?
<teamcobra> no, googling now :)
<teamcobra> haha, nice
<teamcobra> I wanted to do the same thing, but never got around to buying a  ds + devkit
<pwnguin> yea, you can record your own instruments with the mic
<teamcobra> the killer app for such a tracker would be a stylus-based scratching utility ;)
<pwnguin> well, the ds is expensive, but you can get microsd tools to run ds software for like 40
<pwnguin> teamcobra: there's also electroplanton ;)
<teamcobra> yeah, my buddy's brother does a lot of ds dev, he also wrote a snes debugger/resourcer
<teamcobra> he still has his superwildcard dx in the snes ;)
<teamcobra> last I talked to him, he was building a starfox 2 cartridge :p
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> thats quite old
<teamcobra> yeah, but it was an unreleased beta
<teamcobra> that uses a modified superfx chip
<teamcobra> he got it working on the swcDX, and wanted to get it working on a physical cart ;)
<pwnguin> i meant the swc
<pwnguin> oh, and apparently korg is making ds cartr
<pwnguin> http://www.aqi.co.jp/product/ds10/en/index.html
<teamcobra> wow, now akai has to follow suit ;)
<pwnguin> teamcobra: you mentioned scratch on the DS, how's this? http://gorgull.googlepages.com/home2
<teamcobra> mpc-ds ;)
<DanaG> Heh: http://lenovoblogs.com/designmatters/?p=58
<teamcobra> wowowowowow, it sends midi over WIFI?
<pwnguin> teamcobra: yep
<teamcobra> for scratching!? wowowowo, ds + traktor = pwn pwn pwn
<DanaG> Anybody here have a Logitech DiNovo Edge (the one with the circular touchpad)?
<DanaG> I'm curious whether it works with the Synaptics driver.
<pwnguin> why's that keyboard say IBM?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DanaG, there are two drivers for touchpads
<DanaG> What I mean is, it's possible that Logitech has chosen not to expose the touchpad device directly.
<xjjk> DanaG: yes, I have it
<xjjk> DanaG: I don't know, I've not tried...
<xjjk> that is going to be a sophisticated xorg.conf I have to write, since I've another mouse I use
<xjjk> DanaG: those would be fantastic if they were wireless
<HorizonXP> hey, i'm having trouble with google calendar in evo 2.22
<HorizonXP> in my account, i have more than one calendar. How do I add calendars to evo other than my default one?
<DanaG> xjjk: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log   -- look for Synaptics.
<gluer_> how do i get scrolling icons in bottom of screen?
<DanaG> A dock?
<gluer_> dg: yeh
<xjjk> DanaG: hrm, I need to startup X with the keyboard connected for something to be in there, won't I...
<DanaG> I'm not sure on that, actually.
<xjjk> I hotplugged it, and all I got were two XINPUT lines telling me I connected a new keyboard and mouse
<DanaG> aah.
<xjjk> DanaG: what did you want to do with the synaptics driver, just wondering?
<DanaG> There are cool things I already do with my laptop touchpad: two-finger scrolling, circular scrolling, multi-finger tapping, and such.
<birmaan> morning
<DanaG> ⍤⍥⍤⍥⍤⍥⍤⍥⍤⍥⍤⍥!
<xjjk> the edge trackpad is sort of small for that IMHO...
<xjjk> it does it's circular edge scrolling already, which I suppose is implemented in hardware
 * xjjk types a line with no meaning just because it's fun to type on this keyboard
<pwnguin> do the nvidia binaries work with vts reliably?
<pwnguin> ive been told before they don't, but ive never personally hit that bug
<pwnguin> so the new hal supposedly added support for tabletPC awareness
<pwnguin> any idea what that means in visible features?
<telexicon> the features are nice
<telexicon> hows the push for stability going?
<VanDyke> anyone here tried the alternate x64 CD ?
<teamcobra_> back, looks like the update broke b43, owell ;p
<nickrud> glad to see I'm not the only casualty of b43
<nickrud> well, not glad exactly
<VanDyke> b43 ?
<bazhang> broadcom wireless
<VanDyke> ooooh
<VanDyke> hehehehe
<VanDyke> that's a fun one
<VanDyke> I tried the x64 KDE4 cd here
<VanDyke> no luck with that one
<VanDyke> KDE4 came broken by default
<bazhang> not so here; worked like a charm
<VanDyke> did the splash screen work for you, bazhang ?
<VanDyke> at boot time
<bazhang> for kde4? or 64bit?
<VanDyke> the kde4 x64 cd
<VanDyke> splash at boot time
<bazhang> bad burn?
<VanDyke> no it's after being installed
<VanDyke> my screen was blank
<bazhang> hmm that is odd
<VanDyke> then when it loaded kdm it showed up
<bazhang> video card all right?
<VanDyke> yeah
<VanDyke> 8800GT, 15" screen
<bazhang> strange
<bazhang> oh yeah that card..some users have reported problems
<VanDyke> I changed vga modes on menu.lst, with no success
<VanDyke> interesting
<bazhang> first adopters always suffer ;[
<VanDyke> I also installed NVIDIA official driver, but it would conflict in NVRM kernel module
<VanDyke> I had always to first do rmmod / modprobe then load kdm
<bazhang> ouch
<teamcobra_> bbiab all
<bazhang> cya
<VanDyke> cya
<VanDyke> really weird
<DanaG> My consoles are also blank if I use vga=anything, or if I use savagefb (on an old laptop).
<VanDyke> I'm getting the x86 cd now
<DanaG> Oddly enough, running aptitude or cacafire shows colors, but no text.
<DanaG> I have to setupcon every time I change VT.
<bazhang> very odd
<VanDyke> very very odd
<VanDyke> also KDE4 wouldn't load here
<VanDyke> it shows that initial splash with loading stuff, then crash the plasma desktop and bam, stay there
<bazhang> that stinks, because kde4 is really nice in Hardy
<VanDyke> well
<VanDyke> let's see with the 32bit cd
<simi> hi, after a ctrl+alt+backspace the gnome panels had disapered and i can't make them appear, i can't launch anything because the alt+f2 is not working
<gluer_> which music player is best to use?
<pwnguin> i like guitars
<pwnguin> my roommate is fond of drums, but i say thats not music
<gluer_> want a player with internet radio
<pwnguin> a player, or player and browser?
<pwnguin> if you've got a url in mind, i think totem can accomodate you
<gluer_> yeh i was thinking something like real player
<pwnguin> thats not an answer anymore =/
<pwnguin> real player has shitty promotional crap that gets in the way now
<pwnguin> did you want that?
<gluer_> just the music :-)
<pwnguin> totem might be all you need
<pwnguin> what's the url?
<bazhang> www.deezer.com for internet streaming
<pwnguin> rhythmbox also handles it now it seems
<pwnguin> but i have to say, as great as I've found rhythmbox for my personal needs, it seems to be very poorly maintained
<gluer_> will try totem
<DanaG> I use QuodLibet or Exaile.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs27/i/2008/070/a/a/Funny_T_Shirt_Wallpaper_by_WhatevaAccount.jpg
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> what's the random wallpaper app's name?
<DanaG> For one thing, that's NSFW; for another thing, can you say, back pain?
<Belisarivs> HI all.
<Belisarivs> I have problem with wifi card Intel 3945 in Hardy. Could someone help me?
<bluebanana>  Hello. I'm installing Xubuntu 8.04 beta on a computer. In final stage (Step 8 of 8), the advanced option has a check mark on the box beside "Install Boot Loader". The following line has "Device for Boot loader installation.". In the dropdown list, "(hd0)" is what was preselected. Is this correct? Or should I change from (hd0) to "/dev/sda" or to "dev/sda1". Please help! Thanks
<Belisarivs> I'd like to fill bugreport in launchpad, but I'd like to ask for help to make it as accurate as possible.
<Belisarivs> Do you use SATA?
<kebinusan> so I started messing around with hardy, but Im noticing some studders in audio playback in things that use xine (kaffeine for example) any ideas on how to fix that
<Belisarivs> Well, if you don't find solution, you cal still use mplayer as backend in kaffeine.
<Belisarivs> Instead of xine.
<Belisarivs> -cal +can
<kebinusan> yeah I'll try gstreamer and see if it happens as well
<Belisarivs> mplayer is imho better
<kebinusan> Also, I had a similar problem in gusty and I cant find the way I fixed it but I dont get usplash or text during the boot process, just a black screen and fonts on my consoles (alt+f1) is missing I just have a blinking cursor
<salty-horse> hi. the gworldclock applet has v's marked on "show weather" and "show temprature" but all I see is whitespace to the left of the time and date. should that feature work?
<Belisarivs> <kebinusan>which is your graphic card?
<kebinusan> nvidia 8600 gt
<Belisarivs> <kebinusan>then it is known issue to be fixed.
<Belisarivs> AFAIK
<DanaG> I also have blank consoles if I use vesafb or nvidiafb OR savagefb.
<Belisarivs> Your monitor goes to stand by during the boot and when is boot finished, it turns on.  OK?
<DanaG> Oddly enough, try running cacafire on the blank console, and you'll get colors but no text.
<DanaG> Run setupcon, and you'll get text back.
<DanaG> "blinking cursor" implies "monitor on".
<Belisarivs> ah
<Belisarivs> mea culpa
<Belisarivs> I read about something like that. So, I thought, that that's it.
<kebinusan> yeah I mean after hitting enter a few times
<kebinusan> I can login and run commands my typing isnt terrible
<DanaG> I love having a 7200RPM notebook drive.
<DanaG> I can get 20 to 40 megabytes per second, depending on position (start→end) of the drive.
<kebinusan> I'll have to remember that setupcon thing DanaG, at least I'll be able to see what I type
<DanaG> You have to setupcon every time you vt-switch.  It's annoying.
<MFen> are there any known issues with encoding mp4a audio on hardy?
<MFen> i can't get any tool to do it
<Belisarivs> Then it doesn't have to be issue.
<MFen> i have the gstreamer0.10-{bad,ugly}{,-multiverse}-plugins installed
<Belisarivs> I'm quite sure mencoder can deal with it.
<MFen> many many posts saying it works (on some indeterminate version of ubuntu), and many many saying it doesn't
<MFen> i seem to be in the "doesn't" camp
<MFen> well, do you know the options to use? i've tried mencoder and vlc
<MFen> maybe i'm using it wrong
<Belisarivs> BTW, why do you use mp4 when there is ogg. Your flash player doesn't support it?
<MFen> what is this flash player you speak of?  i'm trying to use an ipod
<Belisarivs> aha
<Belisarivs> I try to avoid name "mp3 player"
<Belisarivs> perhaps portable player is more accurate
<MFen> sure
<MFen> but this particular portable player only supports mp4 afaik
<Belisarivs> Or mp3, but mp4 is imho better
<MFen> i guess that's the "container format".  i don't know what codecs the container supports, nor whether or not the ipod supports any other codecs than mp4[va]
<MFen> but mp4a is broken here, that's all i know
<Belisarivs> I think, that faac is what you seek.
<Belisarivs> mp4 is aac in mp4 container IMHO
<MFen> Belisarivs: the mp4 container won't contain mp3, it seems
<Belisarivs> I think so, too.
<MFen> interesting. faac wasn't installed
<MFen> installing it now.
<Belisarivs> I think, that ipod supports mp3 as well.
<MFen> they certainly do. but this is for ipod *video*
<Belisarivs> faac is aac encoder and faad is decoder
<Belisarivs> btw, these are cli
<MFen> the video container has to contain some combination of compatible codecs
<MFen> yeah, that's fine
<DanaG> I would only ever consider buying an iPod Touch if I could find software to do following two things:
<DanaG> 1.  Playback by folders! (iPod software uses tags)
<DanaG> 2.  Ogg (Vorbis) support
<DanaG> Oh, and FLAC too, but that's less critical for me.
<[hardy]ogre> DanaG:  try rockbox firmware
<DanaG> On iPod Touch? I don't think so.
<DanaG> I already have my iAudio6 that does both of those; I'd just want a mobile internet thingy.
<[hardy]ogre> ya notsure if they have anything for ipod touch yet
<MFen> hmm
<MFen> i went with avidemux, which is able to use faac automatically it seems
<MFen> and it looks like "Auto > IPOD" created a file with mp4v and mpga
<MFen> that seems plausible. i'll try it on the ipod now.
<jindal2> hey guys, i ant to upgrade from gutsy to latest hardy beta, is replacing gutsy to hardy in sources.list and update + dist-upgrade is the right way?
<Belisarivs> :)
<Belisarivs> NO!!!!!!!!
<jindal2> then?
<Belisarivs> sudo update-manager -d
<Belisarivs> You could screw your system pretty much.
<DanaG> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<jindal2> Belisarivs, are not both the same? :-)
<Belisarivs> <jindal2>I think so.
<Belisarivs> gksudo is just graphical sudo
<Belisarivs> at ubuntuguide.org they use both
<jindal2> Belisarivs, i just don't like gui tools that much
<musikgoat> anyone know if there is really 124 updates since the beta release?
<musikgoat> i'm getting this listing of updates, but I try to Install Updates, and the update manager just hangs
<Belisarivs> <jindal2>Me too. Perhaps apt-get dist-upgrade wouldhelp, you too. But changing repos and doing apt-get upgrade could screw your system as some apps need to be removed, some need to be installed and so. Apt can't handle it that well.
<Belisarivs> <musikgoat>try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Belisarivs> Personally, I installed all updates minutes ago by synaptic.
<musikgoat> Belisarivs: i'm waiting to see if update manager will follow my instructions to close, as its not responding to selecting the X
<Belisarivs> try to kill it by xkill (as root), but not sure if it will not hang and lock pid and so preventing you form use of another updater
<musikgoat> killed a gksu process and that fixed
<Belisarivs> ok
<musikgoat> testing upgrading though term
<jindal2> Belisarivs, heh i don't hav update-manager installed :-)
<Belisarivs> <MFen>Did Ipod play your files?
<MFen> Belisarivs: now i'm having trouble finding a linux application that will actually transfer the damn thing
<MFen> i've been using gpodder to put video podcasts onto the ipod, which works fine. but this isn't from a podcast, so gpodder can't do anything with it.
<Belisarivs> <jindal2>then install it.It is really suggested way of updating. Perhaps adept or so could work, too. I'm not sure. But it is necessary to handle dependencies better than apt-get can, therefore is suggeste update-manager, but Kubuntumay have own updater.
<MFen> and gtkpod is just buggy
<jindal2> Belisarivs, ohh yeah am on kubuntu .. wats it called here?
<musikgoat> hmm, i found the reason,  oddly sudo was failing:
<musikgoat> tim@Central:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get update
<musikgoat> sudo: unable to resolve host Central
<musikgoat> fixed hosts, and now its working,  but it hadn't even gotten to attempting to download the updates,  sudo failed
<Belisarivs> <MFen>Problem is, that Apple isn't OS friendly. They just abuse BSD license and give nothing back. They often change transfer protocol to prevent reverse engineering and so.
<MFen> yes, well, it was free
<Belisarivs> <jindal2>try to google for suggested way to upgrade. update-manager should work for you, too. It uses same repos and it si same distro IMO, anyway.
<MFen> i happen to agree with you, i still want to use my ipod.
<musikgoat> any one know what package the gnome clock is in? gnome-panel?
<jindal2> Belisarivs, thanks :-)
<jindal2> MFen, check if your ipod model is supported by gtkpod
<Belisarivs> <musikgoat>I'd guess it some applets or so. Try to use apt-cache and apt-file
<Belisarivs> <jindal2>np
<DanaG> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<MFen> jindal2: it is. gtkpod asks me which model my ipod is, and my model is in the list.  of course, it asks me this EVERY TIME IT STARTS, which is part of the reason i think it's buggy
<Belisarivs> ubotu is not quite accurate. Also synaptic takes care about unused dependencies.
<DanaG> aptitude does dist-upgrading better than 'apt-get', especially if you use the ncurses UI.
<DanaG> Run 'aptitude' with no parameters to get that UI.
<Belisarivs> <MFen>There is no other app to handle it? Try amarok. I think, that it offers management of ipod.
<Belisarivs> <DanaG>I'm not quite sure about dist-upgradehandling by aptitude.
<flowOver> anyone have experience with mx revolution?
<Belisarivs> It is great, I use it often, but if it could be used for dist upgrade I'm not sure.
<musikgoat> I'm trying to file a bug report, can anyone help me identify if the new clock applet is in a particular package?
<musikgoat> i searched with aptitude search clock and do not see it
<jindal2> mebbe check out gnome-applets
<musikgoat> i saw online it referred to as intlclock but that doesn't bring up anythign
<rinaldi_> hi I upgraded yesterday, everything went fine except now my wireless card fails to work. I had it installed last time through ndiswrapper and nmapplet seemed to find it ok. Now the power light stays flashing. It finds my access point too. It just doesn't connect. Connection information comes up with no driver whereas before it was ndiswrapper before. Any ideas?
<jindal2> or kicker-applets if using kde :-)
<musikgoat> jindal2: thanks, i'll look at that, its gnome
<DanaG> I think the original clock applet has changed; it's not a new package.
<DanaG> Right-click on it and select Preferences.
<chuy_max> I just installed 8.04 and started to get bugs since the installation, I don't know where to start :S, I've got two bugs with installer, and 1 with xorg/dpkg-reconfigure
<musikgoat> DanaG: whats preferences going to get me?
<DanaG> You can add locations and such.
<musikgoat> DanaG: you didn't read my question, but thanks
<MFen> amarok won't even acknowledge the existence of the ipod
<MFen> it just keeps telling me to connect it
<chuy_max> any help that gets me on the right track?
<MFen> i think i need to update this post.. http://strongdynamic.blogspot.com/2007/07/reasons-why-some-podcast-players-suck.html
<MFen> podcast players still suck 8 months later.
<jindal2> rinaldi_ , your kernel upgraded i guess .. your previous kernel version and wifi card chipset?
<musikgoat> seems that its indeed in the gnome-panel package,  so my bug report is correct
<Lynoure> MFen: meanwhile you have busily contributed to the projects, I hope
<rinaldi_> jindal2: um dunno the kernel but the chipset is marvell 88w8335 libertas. (netgear card)
<chuy_max> uhm
<rinaldi_> jindal2: could it be that hardy now supports the card so now there are conflicting drivers?
<chuy_max> 4 bugs
<MFen> Lynoure: i have my own open source apps to maintain.  you can't guilt me into contributing to projects that are stalled on the basics.  besides, which one? they're all fighting with each other.
<chuy_max> what package should I file if I've got 2 bugs in the installer?
<jindal2> rinaldi_, some of the wifi stack was re-written (atleast for my broadcom chipset bcm43xx)
<jindal2> try to boot into the old kernel from grub
<rinaldi_> jindal2: ok thanks
<Lynoure> MFen: Not guilting anyone, just saying it is the best way to get results. I use Amarok myself, I can easily look at metadata and it's not too slow for me (downloads sometimes are, but not Amarok's fault), but I should maybe contribute some day to it too
<MFen> it seems faster now than when i wrote that, but then i have a faster computer now
<MFen> the interface is still confusing
<MFen> and it doesn't do the one thing i need it for
<MFen> ostensibly need it for
<Lynoure> MFen: Which one thing?
<MFen> recognize my ipod so i can transfer a file to it
<Lynoure> oh, dunno about ipods, recognized my DAP fine. But I chose a linux-friendly one.
<MFen> i've got at least 3 other apps on here which do that much, at least
<Lynoure> If your ipod mounts, and has a directory where podcasts can be put, easy enough to tell Amarok the mount point
<Lynoure> But, good luck with the search.
<MFen> well, it's not a filesystem interface
<MFen> it's got some whacky database on it
<MFen> so it needs applications which understand that database format
<MFen> i guess amarok doesn't
<Lynoure> Apple probably meant it to be hard, higher cost of changing
<Lynoure> My Vibez also uses a database, but it builds it itself
<MFen> very, very few companies actually "mean it to be hard"
<Lynoure> so one can just drop files in.
<MFen> i work for a software company. we do things the easiest way possible. it's not always the way everyone else wants it to be done
<Lynoure> MFen: not hard in general, hard without their products. There is a strong business benefit to forcing people to use iTunes
<MFen> that said, apple consistently chooses user interface over development ease, every single time
<MFen> that's their bread and butter, so you can't blame them, but it's frustrating. they need to find a happier medium.
<MFen> Lynoure: sure, but that's not why it is the way it is
<rinaldi1> jindal2: no the old kernel doesn't let it work either
<MFen> it is the way it is because that was what they needed to get their features onto the device
<MFen> not because of some artificial goal of screwing others
<Lynoure> MFen: I just think "best used with iTunes" was one such feature.
<MFen> and i say that as someone who is currently being screwed by it
<Lynoure> MFen: :)
<MFen> in any case, itunes is free and already compiles on unix and non-mac os.  why not port it to linux if "best used with itunes" is the primary goal?
<MFen> feh.
<Lynoure> MFen: too expensive for such reasonably small group of users, I bet
 * DanaG dislikes how Apple goes "above and beyond" in their efforts to lock out some things.
<DanaG> Including the allegedly-deliberate bricking.
<DanaG> And the iTunes7 breaking DAAP.
<Lynoure> MFen: seems you look at it from sw point of view and I look at it from the business point of view. Most Linux users like things free... they are not the ideal Buy-it-from-iTunes crowd and a small crowd at that.
 * DanaG uses file-based browsing -- Amarok does it, QuodLibet does it, and Exaile does it.  Oh, and Cowon's audio devices do it.
<MFen> Lynoure: i'm not sure your business analysis is correct, although apple may perceive it that way
<MFen> Lynoure: one or two of the guys on my team could probably port it in a month, 3 tops.
<MFen> they only have to sell 25k songs to make that back. what is that, a day's worth of purchasing?
<Lynoure> MFen: Make them an offer?
<MFen> i should. i'll talk my boss into it
<Belisarivs> I'm back. So, anybody who could help me to solve problem with iwl3945 or do some tests to provide them to launchpad bugreport?
<sebner> Belisarivs: ?? iwl3945? what problem?
<MFen> hmm, i think gtkpod-aac may be what i need
<Belisarivs> <sebner>I have no blue light (it is turned on) and cannot connect to wifi network.
<Belisarivs> It does detects wireless networks however. Iwconfig displays device wlan0 and its MAC address.
<sebner> Belisarivs: I have the same problem. but only since the latest avahi update
<Belisarivs> hm
<MFen> yeah, gtkpod-aac ft
<MFen> gtw
<Belisarivs> so it might ba caused by avahi?
<MFen> ftw
<sebner> Belisarivs: dunno. have you had problems before the update?
<MFen> dammit
<MFen> video transferred, and no sound
<MFen> so the ipod does not grok mp4{mp4v + mpga}
<MFen> i guess no mpga codec
<Belisarivs> <sebner>Which update do you mean? That today?
<pwnguin> ok, so i just noticed hald-addon-input suddenly leaped to 100percent cpu
<MFen> maybe vlc will use faac now that it's installed
<Belisarivs> I upgraded from gutsy few days ago and in Gutsy it worked OK with ipw3945
<sebner> Belisarivs: hmm yes. I recieved some avahi updates. And I think all the other updates haven't anything todo with wlan
<Belisarivs> <sebner>So it worked for you before? Interesting.
<slytherin> anyone using dual boot with os x on a powerpc machine here?
<sebner> Belisarivs: yep
<Belisarivs> That is weird. For me it ceased to work just after upgrade via "sudo update-manager -d".
<sebner> Belisarivs: strange. and what did you say about a bugreport?
<Belisarivs> But after update I was still using ipw3945. But I found howto to migrate to iwl.
<pwnguin> is ipw3945 even in hardy?
<pwnguin> i think its iwl or bust
<sebner> it should be in the kernel
<Belisarivs> no, it isn't. There are just firmwares.
<Belisarivs> try "apt-file search ipw3945"
<sebner> Belisarivs: damn
<Belisarivs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/iwlwifi_Intel_3945_4965/gutsy?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDriver)
<Belisarivs> <sebner>About that bugreport, I wanted to find some relevant data to make it usefull.
<slytherin> Does anyone know hoa can I find group name from group id?
<sebner> Belisarivs: well it seems that we doesn't have the same problem
<Belisarivs> hm
<MFen> success!
<MFen> needed faac, faad, avidemux, and gtkpod-aac
<pwnguin> slytherin: /etc/groups?
<Belisarivs> <sebner>So, you use ipw3945?
<Belisarivs> not iwl3945?
<pwnguin> is there a reason not to use iwl3945?
<sebner> Belisarivs: iwl
<MFen> also 8 CUBIC METERS OF PURE LIQUID HATE
<Belisarivs> <MFen>:)
<slytherin> pwnguin: the group I am looking for is not there.
<Belisarivs> <sebner>Hm, what problem do you have, then?
<pwnguin> then the mapping doesnt exist
<sebner> Belisarivs: the same as you. I can't connect to my wlan
<Belisarivs> exellent. Damn it.
<pwnguin> a number of people have reported that iwl isn't working for them
<pwnguin> i can gleefully report its working fine with MY wpa2
<sebner> Belisarivs: :(
<Belisarivs> <sebner>no blue light?
<sebner> Belisarivs: orange. but it's also when I turn it off ^^
<Belisarivs> Or whetever colour your indicator has
<sebner> Belisarivs: damn it
<jessica> i need help with my wirless
<jessica> i have the Realtek RTL8187B and im using nidswrapper with it
<Belisarivs> <sebner>So when you turn your wifi on or off, indicator doesn't glow?
<jessica> it picks up the networks just it wont connect to them
<jessica> i know i have the network key correct
<rinaldi1> jessica: i have the same problem as you but with a netgear. Did you upgrade?
<Gnea> jessica: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709802
<jessica> i upgeded to hardy yesterday and i upgraded my hal
<marko-_-> does someone know why sound doesn't work ? the card is listed in lspci
<Gnea> jessica: it's a known issue with the .inf
<slytherin> marko-_-: which card?
<jessica> yes i have modified the inf file
<marko-_-> slytherin, Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller (rev 10)
<slytherin> marko-_-: What is the error?
<Gnea> jessica: did you rebuild the ndiswrapper to include it?
<marko-_-> slytherin, you know the icon for sound in the upper right corner... it's crossed with an X and when i want to configure it or someting i get this error "The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured."
<jessica> yes
<e-r-c-e> hello! i was upgrading to edubuntu hardy and now my resolution was gone, so i enabled fglrx. next, x show VERY bad resolution, so in console i uninstalled it... and now, my X doesn't start!?!?!?!?! HELP!!!
<slytherin> marko-_-: ahh, I had seen that error some days ago. When was the last time you updated the system?
<jessica> my ndiswrapper includes the modified inf file
<e-r-c-e> i uninstalled fglrx**
<marko-_-> slytherin, few minutes ago
<Gnea> does it work without encryption?
<marko-_-> should i restart the box ?
<jessica> and erce boot up in fail safe and type startx and tell us the error
<slytherin> marko-_-: any chance you are using us.archive.ubuntu.com mirror?
<marko-_-> hm i must check
<nomentero> I use latest hardy beta after upgrade via "sudo update-manager -d". I monitoring costant trafic on port 2979 tcp since that upgrade....is a normal insue during beta phase
<slytherin> e-r-c-e: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<e-r-c-e> jessica: i already did. cuz i uninstalled fglrx in console, my X says no displays were found
<marko-_-> slytherin, where can i check what i'm using ?
<jessica> o ok follow what erce says then
<slytherin> marko-_-: /etc/apt/sources.list
<marko-_-> slytherin, i'm using this http://si.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<jessica> how will my i get my wireless working i have tryed most of what people say on forums
<e-r-c-e> jessica: is your wireless card supported on ubuntu?
<e-r-c-e> and do you have m$ drivers  for it?
<slytherin> marko-_-: Ok. Try restarting the machine. The device nides for your sound card should get created at next bootup. If it doesn't file a bug.
<jessica> no the wireless card dose not have drivers in the kernal
<marko-_-> 'file a bug' what do you mean by that ?
<jessica> i asked on the developers channel and they said it wont be supported for a while
<slytherin> marko-_-: launchpad.net is the site where you can report a bug
<marko-_-> ah ok
<marko-_-> i'm restarting the machine then
<marko-_-> brb
 * Gnea decides to continue going unnoticed
<e-r-c-e> jessica: not in kernel, on CD (drivers for m$ windows)
<jessica> no its not
<Gnea> jessica: it could be a problem with the way it's trying to translate the keys - if you can get it to get an IP and ping without any encryption then you'll at least know where the real problem is at.
<jessica> ubuntu dose not support my card at all
<e-r-c-e> you don't have any cd?
<e-r-c-e> in the box with wireless card?
<jessica> no my card is in built in my laptop that was shipped with vista
<jessica> i have a vista disk that has them
<e-r-c-e> oh... try google for your model and wget them
<marko-_-> slytherin, it didn't worked
<e-r-c-e> :\
<jessica> i have and it brings up loads of forums and ive been though what everyone has said and nothing worked
<e-r-c-e> no, NO!!
<jessica> and gnea i wasnt ignoring your help i researched it because i had no idea what to do
<e-r-c-e> try search for "(model) driver"
<slytherin> marko-_-: Before filing make sure that the archive you are using is up-to-date. Or you can simply try using archive.ubuntu.com, then do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<jessica> i have i have the right windows dirver it just dose not work
<marko-_-> slytherin, how do i change the archive so that i don't have to one by one in the sources.list file ?
<jessica> im thinking of just taking the encription of my network and seeing if it will work then
<e-r-c-e> jessica: so your wireless card doesn't work at vista even?
<jessica> no vista it will work it
<jessica> but i hate vista
<jessica> like really hate it
<IndyGunFreak> jessica: what card is it again?
<e-r-c-e> jes, we all
<jessica> my card is the realtek RTL8187B
<TheInfinity> i also have probs with my wireless adapter - atheros 802.11 a/b/g/n :)
<e-r-c-e> try google "drivers for realtek rtl8187b"
<slytherin> marko-_-: I don't know that part. :-)
<marko-_-> heh ok:)
<TheInfinity> again compiling svn sources like in gutsy? :/
<e-r-c-e> TheInfinity: for what?
<rinaldi1> yep my ndiswrapper doesn'nt work here either
<TheInfinity> atheros 802.11 a/b/g/n wireless adapter
<e-r-c-e> XD
<e-r-c-e> usb, right?
<jessica> im having really big problems
<IndyGunFreak> jessica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsRealTek
<marko-_-> ok slytherin i changed it and then i updated it... what now ?
<jin> when closing an application, I think that application should also kill all the process that it has created.
<jessica> sorry erce i carnt reply i havnt registerd with freenode yet
<jin> but it seems dvd::rip doesn't do that
<e_r_c_e> oh
<e_r_c_e> :D
<jessica> and thanks indygunfreak ill take a look
<jin> when closing dvd::rip, I end up with lots of processes in the background
<slytherin> marko-_-: Are there any upgrades available? Did you do apt-get dist-upgrade
<marko-_-> yea i did
<marko-_-> upgrades no
<marko-_-> but updates were
<Gnea> jessica: what's this linux driver here? http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#1432
<slytherin> marko-_-: what do you mean?
<jessica> ive tryed it it dosnt work
<e_r_c_e> he did apt-get update
<Gnea> ok
<e_r_c_e> & apt-get upgrade
<marko-_-> when i changed the server... i did sudo apt-get update and i updated someting but when i do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade nothing happened
<marko-_-> should i go and boot with kernel 11 ? i'm reading that there is sound
<Gnea> *headdesk* would help if i actually scrolled to the bottom of the page...
<slytherin> marko-_-: Ok. So now you should file a bug. :-)
<marko-_-> heh
<marko-_-> what's the site again ?
<slytherin> marko-_-: launchpad.net
<marko-_-> ok
<nomentero> I use latest hardy beta after upgrade via "sudo update-manager -d". I monitoring costant trafic on port 2979 tcp since that upgrade....is a normal insue during beta phase???
<e_r_c_e> jessica: so you haven't got driver's CD?
<e_r_c_e> ...
<e_r_c_e> complicated
<e_r_c_e> my howto is for cards with driver's CD
<e_r_c_e> :|
<e_r_c_e> sorry i cant help ya........
 * e_r_c_e wants some choco
<e_r_c_e> :D
<jessica> no i dont have a cd with drivers
<jessica> its one toshiba made with vista and the drivers as well
<jessica> but i have to install vista to get the drivers which i dont want to do
<IndyGunFreak> jessica: that link i gave you has a link to the win98 drivers, which apparently work better
<e_r_c_e> then, try phone your seller and ask for cd????? (i doubt this is good :/)
<jessica> the drivers i can download from the realtek site
<jessica> yes am using the windows 98 drivers
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<e_r_c_e> try to unpack them in ubuntu
<e_r_c_e> jessica: try /join #driverz
<jessica> i dont see why you want me to get the windows vista drivers for it
<e_r_c_e> jessica: try /join #driverz
<e_r_c_e> =)
<Gnea> e_r_c_e: yes, why? it requires the win98 version.
<e_r_c_e> there we'll have nice talk :D
<J-_> Is there a way to rename my sftp folder do a different name rather just <sftp on IP>
<J-_> s/do/to
<Gnea> ugh, need sleep
<jessica> the older driver is more stable
<Belisarivs> Hi. Just wanted to tell you, that mi iwl3945 works.
<Belisarivs> -mi +my
<jessica> i need my wireless working
 * DanaG wonders if ndiswrapper'd Windows drivers would work any better than iwl3945.
<Belisarivs> However, Hardy could use diff for apt-get update
<jessica> i know i keep sayin this but its quite important
<DanaG> iwl3945 is annoying.
<e_r_c_e> jessica: #DRIVERS !!!!!
<jessica> ok
<e_r_c_e> :D
<Belisarivs> <DanaG>why?
<DanaG> For a while, it had a bug where suspending and then resuming with wifi hotkey off (killswitch "on") would cause an oops.
<DanaG> Sometimes that'll still happen.
<Belisarivs> <DanaG>iwl3945 or ipw3945?
<DanaG> Or networkmanager (and even iwlist) will stop showing new access points.  If i try to unload the driver, modprobe will hang, become unkillable, and eat CPU like crazy.
<DanaG> iwl3945.
<enyc> ok im confused....  iso images of hardy beta are on  releeases.ubuntu.com but not cdimage.ubuntu.com  -- whats that about?
<_Shade_> hi there
<Belisarivs> <DanaG>Hm, so it isn't better than ipw3945?
<DanaG> Not for me, that's for sure.
<_Shade_> i have just installed kubuntu-kde4 beta image and - to my suprise - all i got is kde3
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Festor> Does anyone know why the command update-mozilla-firefox-chrome is not available in beta 4 of firefox 3?
<Festor> I am in the beta of Hardy now
<Festor> I am trying to do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/204719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204719 in firefox "Firefox 3 language packs missing" [Undecided,In progress]
<amerio> hey guys
<amerio> I've updated from gutsy to hardy last night and sound stopped working , though my card is detected
<amerio> its SB Live EMU10k1
<Festor> Is there anyone ...?
<IndyGunFreak> man, the default wallpapers for Hardy are horrible
<IndyGunFreak> i'd rather have the crap brown ones from 7.10..lol
<Festor> Does anyone know why the command update-mozilla-firefox-chrome is not available in beta 4 of firefox 3?
<Festor> I am trying to do this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/204719
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204719 in firefox "Firefox 3 language packs missing" [Undecided,In progress]
<vincen1> Allright, here comes a question: I'm unable to succesfully install new fonts under 8.04 BETA. I can install the fonts through 'sudo nautilus' and drag them to the fonts folder. I have also changed the permissions, so that ROOT can acces them. In 7.10, that worked fine. But now it doesn't. Does anybody have a clue?
<vincen1> HI, by the way! :)
<jin>  hi, any way to add multiple custom application menu?
<DanaG> !gksu
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<rsk> hello im having massive problems with my computer hanging after the last reboot
<rsk> i have to switch from tty1>tty7 where X is when i a) start gdm b) login to gnome
<rsk> if i dont switch it just sit's there for an infinite ammount of time
<rsk> and even when im in X i get completely random freezes
<rsk> wich i have no idea about what's causing it
<frandavid100> hiya
<rsk> any pointers?
<frandavid100> I've just read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<frandavid100> do you know if newer hardy installs preserve existing /home directories indeed?
<pwnguin> is /dev/snd/seq a midi device?
<Dr_willis> Hmm I normally keep /home on its own partition.
<Ergo^> guys, can anyone confirm that launching system monitor utilises 100% of a cpu ?
<Ergo^> i have top running and xorg uses a fraction of time, when i lauch system monitor it uses 100% cpu
<frandavid100> Dr_willis: yeah I do that too
<frandavid100> I was just wondering if that's become unnecessary now
<pwnguin> Ergo^: i cant dupe that
<pwnguin> but it is graphing REALLY fast
<fromport> ergo: if you have a very slow cpu that could be the case. mine uses between 20-40%
<Johan-_> as an extra for UbiquityPreserveHome it would be cool if ubuntu could check what programs is already installed, remember that and then present that to the user
<pwnguin> on a weaker CPU, that might be crushing
<Ergo^> i have dual core intel 6400 ;-)
<Ergo^> its quite fast :P
<HardyOne> Ergo^, appears to be doing the same for me 100% cpu
<Johan-_> giving the user an option to install all apps
<pwnguin> Ergo^, HardyOne which video cards are you guys using?
<frandavid100> That would be cool Johan-_
<Ergo^> gf 8800gts
<Ergo^> but it was fine in 7.10 for sure
<Ergo^> ill check another pc with ati
<Ergo^> 1 sec
<HardyOne>  VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<pwnguin> ok, not much common there
<pwnguin> which screen?
<pwnguin> tab
<pwnguin> which tab triggers the behavior?
<Ergo^> pwnguin: even better , at the other pc there is evolution-data- process that uses 100%
<HardyOne> pwnguin, wich tab? I dont understand
<Ergo^> pwnguin: its the resources tab for me
<HardyOne> oh yeah resources
<Ergo^> now afrr restarting it uses 50%
<pwnguin> here's a random question
<pwnguin> uname -a
<kjozsa> hi
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, hardy is working awesome form e.
<HardyOne> Linux idleone-laptop 2.6.24-12-386 #1 Wed Mar 12 22:30:29 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<levander> There's no songbird package in hardy either?
<Ergo^> Linux ergo-desktop 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<HardyOne> dont get me wrong hardy is running awsome for me also but untill Ergo^ asked for a confirm on cpu usage....
<Ergo^> heh, my pc is workih "fairly well" but my wife's pc is nightmare
 * DanaG hates gnome-system-monitor.
<pwnguin> ok, if you can manage it, go to edit-> preferences->resources
<kjozsa>  I've upgraded to hardy beta today, my sound (emu10k1) has gone completely. modprobe also says cannot find its modules.. anyone experienced something similar?
<IndyGunFreak> Ergo^, iv'e not booted my PC yet, just my laptop.. but the laptop has been a pain cuz of some of its newer hardware.. my PC is about 2-2.5yrs old, so I think it will be fine
<pwnguin> what's the update interval set to?
<DanaG> Here's what it does for me (and I have a fast CPU, though nvidia+compiz):
<DanaG> slideLURCH slideLURCH slideLURCH slideLURCH
<DanaG> slideLURCH
<DanaG> slideLURCH slideLURCH
<kjozsa> also, double clicking the volume applet says No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found
<Ergo^> 0.25
<RAOF> DanaG: This is because the nvidia driver sucks.  Try it with nouveau :)
<DanaG> sliiiiiiiideLURCH
<pwnguin> if you set that to 2.00
<pwnguin> does cpu usage drop?
<Ergo^> changed it to 0.5 and there seems to be progess
<Ergo^> well it dropped
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<Ergo^> now i have everything at about 25%
<DanaG> Odd: with my firewire DVD burner, brasero hangs and gets a kernel error of some sort about being unable to "get performance"; yet, with the old burner app, it works fine.
<HardyOne> no change here. still at 100% after changing from 1.00 to 2.00
<Ergo^> pwnguin: you are associated with developement ? do i have to file a bug for that ?
<pwnguin> im not strictly associated with development
<Ergo^> HardyOne: do a top  and see what is taking cpu time
<Ergo^> just asking to see if i have to file bugs on that
<pwnguin> i bother developers from time to time though ;)
<pwnguin> if you dont file a bug i doubt it'll be fixed
<pwnguin> you've already found two important bugs, terrible performance and an overactive graph
<HardyOne> Ergo^, setiathome is using 70%
<Ergo^> well what is process "evolution-data-" ? on another pc i have its using 100%
<Ergo^> its a low end 1.5ghz athlon machne but still it was fine before...
<kjozsa> I need some alsa/modprobe help, please. modprobe says it cannot finds the snd_emu10k1 module while it clearly exists at /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/
<kjozsa> the -386 kernel should be able to load modules from -generic, right?
<Ergo^> launchpad is down ...
<RAOF> kjozsa: No.
<kjozsa> RAOF, it means I should use the -generic kernel and load it from grub instead of the default -386 one?
<RAOF> kjozsa: -386 is not binary compatible with -generic (there are a bunch of interestingly different kernel options used)
<RAOF> kjozsa: Yes, very much so.  Very, very few people should be using the -386 kernel at all anyway.  Most people only use it by mistake.
<kjozsa> RAOF, upgrading to hardy beta made the -386 the default in my grub setup. should I change this to -generic then?
<pwnguin> almost certainly
<kjozsa> RAOF, also in that case, shall I file a bug report about getting -386 being the default kernel in grub after the upgrade?
<pwnguin> if your system is 686 compatible, you should use it
<kjozsa> pwnguin, intel core quad here
<pwnguin> yea i think you can handle it
<pwnguin> in fact
<RAOF> pwnguin: Or, rather, if your system doesn't need one of the tiny number of drivers that isn't SMP-safe.
<pwnguin> you're sorely missing out, heh. 386 is not smp enabled ;)
<pwnguin> RAOF: i used to have a amd k6-2 500mhz
<kjozsa> I really wonder how this could made it to the default then: Ubuntu hardy (development branch), kernel 2.6.24-12-386
<kjozsa> that made it to the top of my kernel list in grub
<pwnguin> i had all kinds of fun after people in #gentoo told me it was 686 compatible
<RAOF> pwnguin: Oh, does that not work with -generic?
<kjozsa> that's clearly wrong then, aint it?
<pwnguin> RAOF: it doesnt work at all anymore.
<RAOF> Not even with -386?
<pwnguin> RAOF: it died long ago
 * DanaG likes 'htop'
<pwnguin> but no, it doesnt run pentium pro instructions
<RAOF> That's quite true :)
<pwnguin> therefore is not 686
<kjozsa> DanaG, too colourful for me :)
<DanaG> It's pretty nifty-spiffy (I think I'm starting to overuse that word)/
<pwnguin> unless the 686 kernel is merely optimized for advanced pipelines, but still uses 386 instructions, it would not run it even if it were not fried
<HardyOne> how do I switch from -386 to generic?
<pwnguin> install linux-image-generic
<Pirate_Hunter> how can i access my apps menu without using a mouse and what are the commands to check current processes and kill them?
<Rotlaus> Pirate_Hunter, Alt-F1 opens the menu
<Pirate_Hunter> Rotlaus: thanx very much that has been bugging me for a while now what about the rest would you know?
<rsk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4563642
<rsk> halp me i stuck! ;(
<elmargol> is there a kown bug in libthread_db? I try to connect to a wireless network and get 100% cpu from Networkmanager
<elmargol> known
<muszek> Pirate_Hunter: ps lets you find programs... for example ps -Al | grep fire will find you firefox and give you  all relevant data.  kill $pid or killall firefox will close it
<muszek> Pirate_Hunter: also, theres a neat little app called xkill (you might need to install it, I don't know if it's installed by default).  just run it and click on a faulty  window to kill it.
<muszek> Pirate_Hunter: xkill used to change the mouse cursor to the skull-and-bones pirate-like thingy... you'd like it... but now it's just a regular cross :/
<HardyOne> muszek, xkill is not in repos
<Ergo^> it has to be.... just typed xkill and it worked
<Ergo^> :P
<Hobbsee> HardyOne: it's in x11-utils
<muszek> muszek@bobek:~$ apt-cache search xkill
<muszek> x11-utils - X11 utilities
<HardyOne> yeah got it lol
<Pirate_Hunter> muszek: nice info but since im not using a mouse that will be a problem and its weekend so buying one will be hard especially thanx to good friday and monday being bank holiday :/ so now im doing everything either cli or using alt+f2 however i need to close a download manager but dont know how to do it through cli
<HardyOne> Pirate_Hunter, I can send you a few if you like
<seezer> if something goes wrong on gutsy->hardy upgrade, should that be reported as a adept_manager bug?
<HardyOne> got 2 sitting right next to me here
<muszek> Pirate_Hunter: use the ps & kill(all) combo
<Pirate_Hunter> HardyOne: send what?
<HardyOne> mouse
<seezer> (it's probably kubuntu specific)
<Pirate_Hunter> muszek: wouldnt that just close every window and app ive got open, it may do the jb but will case a lot of hassle
<Ergo^> heh... so far as i observe how 2 pc's act on fresh install of beta... hardy doesnt look good :(
<HardyOne> killall will killall application
<Pirate_Hunter> HardyOne: thats sweet but nah ill buy one its my fault for leaving it this long and DIY my broken mouse, was being quite cheap but meh thats what i get for doing that
<muszek> Pirate_Hunter: no, it will only close that dnl manager... just do ps -Al | grep {some string that might be part of that dnl manager's process name}, for example ps -Al | grep kget
<HardyOne> hehe
<HardyOne> they are cheap enough anyhow
<Pirate_Hunter> muszek: will try
<muszek> and then killall {process_name} or killall -s 9 {process_name} if the first one doesn't work
<Pirate_Hunter> HardyOne: I know, i know everyone says that but its cold and i was being lazy :(
<HardyOne> ps aux will list all running processes fine the download manager and then kill pid#
<HardyOne> fine=find
<elmargol> synaptic shows me my update history is there a way to jump back to a old status? Or do I have to manually undo every update?
<Pirate_Hunter> muszek: do you know whats the download manager that epiphany uses, I thought it was gwget but it isnt
<rsk> ok whoever replied to my thread, i just posted a reply
<Pirate_Hunter> HardyOne: just used px aux and i cant even scroll up with pageup :/ got any suggestion how i cna scrollup
<muszek> Pirate_Hunter: sorry, I don't know... in case it's some built-in thing, killing epiphany might help
<drainman> why dont u use keybord mouse thing?
<Pirate_Hunter> muszek: yeha thats what i also thought but its such a hassle and i have to design a template site by wednesday this 4 day weekend is getting better by the second
<muszek> Pirate_Hunter: also, top lists all processes (ordered by CPU usage by default).  if it's something that gets ~100% of the CPU, you'll see it on the top
<Pirate_Hunter> drainman: my keyboard is a standard one it only has the standard key and no other extra functions :(
<drainman> Pirate_Hunter, but i think it works with a standard, its a app that moves the mouse with user defined keys
<jin> I should not have upgraded my Feisty install to Hardy :(
<CRaMLiNG> Hi, i think i found a... ehm.. bug(?) in the hardy heron beta
<drainman> if u got hardy then its installed by default
<HardyOne> Pirate_Hunter, ctrl+shift+arrow up
<pwnguin> or try ps aux | less
<bjwebb> hi
<Ergo^> http://www.playwielkanoc.pl/ - rotfl
<jin> how to NOT use puleaudio?
<pwnguin> (q to quit)
<jin> puleseaudio
<Pirate_Hunter> HardyOne: that wont work in terminal but thanx
<Skiessi> jin why not pulseaudio?
<Ergo^> jin: so far audio works fine for me
<pwnguin> Pirate_Hunter: "ps aux | less" should work on your term
<HardyOne> Pirate_Hunter, it works for me in terminal
<jin> Skiessi: when I maximize a window, I get a weird sound effect
<Ergo^> apart non working volume control (but that was in notes )
<Pirate_Hunter> HardyOne: its control+shift+pageup on my system
<HardyOne> ok
<Pirate_Hunter> pwnguin: hope so cause i had a lot of processes
<HardyOne> whatever works :)
<Skiessi> you  can set them eff
<Skiessi> *off
<bjwebb> why is pidgin 2.3.1 in hardy
<bjwebb> when 2.4 has been released?
<pwnguin> because nobody asked to update it?
<Skiessi> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.3.1-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 488 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<CRaMLiNG> the live system doesn't start, i only get a prompt with (initramfs)
<pwnguin> 2.3.1 was released on 12/7/07
<jin> they should include 2.3.1 in hardy :(
<pwnguin> they do
<pwnguin> you want 2.4 :P
<jin> pwnguin: got it wrong :D
<bjwebb> what I really want is msn personal messages, but i don't think thats even in 2.4 :(
<jin> yea, I meant 2.4
<Skiessi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule maybe because 2.4 was released after FeatureFreeze
<bjwebb> Skiessi: okies
<Skiessi> or that debianimportfreeze
<Skiessi> I think it will be included in 8.10
<raw-bin>  Greets. Am currently throwing caution to the winds and trying an upgrade from gutsy -> hardy beta. Am facing "dhcdbd: symbol lookup error: dhcdbd: undefined symbol: dbus_watch_get_unix_fd". Any clues on this one ? This prevents network-manager from doing its thing
<Skiessi> or some newer version
<Skiessi> where you get that "dhcdbd: symbol lookup error: dhcdbd: undefined symbol: dbus_watch_get_unix_fd"
<Skiessi> ?
<raw-bin> Skiessi, I get that in syslog. network-manager seems to go haywire as a consequence : the tray applet flickers itself to death.
<Johan-_> has anyone got netatalk with ssl to work in 8.04?
<pwnguin> !info pidgin gutsy
<raw-bin> I don't know if this is related but the gnome-settings-daemon fails to start as well. I'm basically reporting off of an emergency KDE session.
<ubotu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<HardyOne> need some quick html help. how do I center a bit of java script on the page?
<raw-bin> While this is premature, has anyone sailed through an upgrade from gutsy to hardy beta ?
<Pirate_Hunter> ive just started to realise how useful a mouse is after losing my one, my gosh surfing the net nowadays is so difficult, why couldnt they go back to the text version of it :D
<pwnguin> i saw someone report a few days ago that it worked flawlessly
<pwnguin> not exactly something that helps you though
<rsk> i would like some more input if possible http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4563642
<Johan-_> raw-bin: done one from 7.10 to alpha
<raw-bin> pwnguin, Johan-_ : Interesting. Looks like I've gone and broken something fundamentally. I thought that my configs were messed up and so created a new user and tried gnome sessions but I get the same result : gnome-settings-daemon spawns out of control and the session eventually dies.
<oxigen> i wonder why people still buying ati cards for using them on linux?
<raw-bin> Am wondering if a clean install of hardy beta is worth trying ?
<hmuller> raw-bin: I saw all kinds of problems with upgrades from Gutsy to Hardy in the channel yesterday.  If you run into problems download and install today's daily-live at cdimage.ubuntu.com
<pwnguin> oxigen: becuause they promised 3d docs really hard
<raw-bin> hmuller, that's an excellent suggestion. Thanks.
<Johan-_> raw-bin: did an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and it all worked great. Later I decided I wanted to run 32-bit so did a clean install of alpha6 and that works fine aswell
<pwnguin> rsk: does it really take your computer 5 minutes to boot?
<simonvc> Hey all, just installed 8.04 beta (saw it on slashdot) and installed the nvidia restricted drivers and its only offering me 640x480 as my max resolution. non-nvidia drivers work fine. Any suggestions?
<Johan-_> raw-bin: I haven't had any problems but cant say you wount :)
<raw-bin> Johan-_, agreed! :)
<raw-bin> hmuller, was wondering if this channel is "archived" so I could read up on what people were facing ? Sorry am a bit of a noob with IRC.
<hmuller> Johan-_:  I think an individuals hardware determines their success with upgrading from Gutsy to Beta.  I personally prefer to backup all personal stuff, install new, and restore.  Seems to present fewer problems.
<pwnguin> raw-bin: it is
<amerio> hey guys I've installed Hardy heron and sound doesnt work , any help?
<hmuller> raw-bin:  I think they are at irclogs.ubuntu.com, but I'll have to check
<oxigen> upgrading isnt tested enough on all possible custom configurations
<Johan-_> hmuller: I have my /home on a different drive so if anythings breaks I can allways reinstall
<Johan-_> hmuller: but If one person is able to upgrade it's proof it atleast works for some
<oxigen> it's always better to make fresh install
<bjwebb> yeah
 * bjwebb had trouble reusing his home partition
<rsk> pwnguin: no more like hm.. 1minute to boot+login
<hmuller> raw-bin: I told you the truth, just navigate to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com and then to yesterday's date, and find #ubuntu+1
<pwnguin> rsk: the timestamps are wierd
<jin> any one knows where I can download uslab for Hardy?
<jin> nvm
<rsk> ok :)
<raw-bin> hmuller, Yes, I got those. Many thanks!
<jin> rsk: do you know here to get it?
<raw-bin> I still seem to be the only bloke hitting these problems though!
<rsk> get what jin ?
<jin> slab
<rsk> i't in the git kernel afaik
<locomo> previously Brasero formatted my DVD+RW (and to wrong size) instead of Fast blanking erase (LOL?). well i trying this again, dunno about wrong size this time, but it still not fastblanking (CD-RW ok). operation should take < 20 seconds and i waiting for few minutes now
<rsk> locomo: try k3b
<locomo> well... "i have a problem with ubuntu", "try windows then"
<rsk> ok sorry for opening my mouth
<amerio> anyway just a noobish question , whats the different between apt-get and aptitude?
<locomo> k3b have different options for format and erase BUT its called "erase CD-RW" and "format DVD-RW" or so. LOL?
<HardyOne> LOL? why LOL?
<HardyOne> what is so funny
<locomo> where format CD-RW and erase DVD-RW?
 * HardyOne finds the unwarranted use of LOL very aggravating
 * HardyOne goes now LOL
<locomo> sense of humor help to keep me alive
<locomo> its like what you prefer: to do suicide or to become idiot
<locomo> lol
<locomo> i made my choise
<bjwebb> lol
<bjwebb> lol
<bjwebb> lol
<raw-bin> A question : I have a daily snapshot CD iso image. However I only have DVD R/Ws. Is it possible/safe to put a CD ISO onto a DVD ?
<yaccin> i installed it yesterday and it works, but i dont have sound or wlan
<yaccin> (macbook)
<bobbo> Which packages do you install to try out KDE4 on Hardy?
<gregory> bobbo: maybe kde4?
<jpatrick> bobbo: kde4-core
<bobbo> gregory, jpatrick; thanks
<jpatrick> bobbo: or kubuntu-desktop-kde4 or kubuntu-kde4-desktop...
<davek> has anyone installed beta on a hard drive yet? does the installer work to find other distros on the PC?
<bjwebb> davek: yeah, i installed
<gregory> jpatrick: core is only the core, not many applications
<bjwebb> it found my other kubuntu install as well as my windoze
<jpatrick> gregory: I know :) but it's enough to try it out
<b47619> What do you reccommend to edit partitions?
<dr_evil> fucking Brasero :( Tried to use it for the first time, to burn an ISO image "An unknown error occured. Check your disc."
<gregory> davek: i dont know exactly, the installer will find all partitions, not sure if it will parse the bootloader-config and check for strings like windows or ubuntu.. anyone else?
<bjwebb> does apturl work with ff3 in hardy?
<dr_evil> log shows: "stopped because of an error error = 0 message = "no message"
<Dekans> dr_evil: wich image ?
<dr_evil> a windows xp ISO image
<dr_evil> but thats not really important
<bjwebb> it knows apt: is a special link
<Dekans> ah
<bjwebb> but asks me what app to open them with :/
<Dekans> because i didn't manage to burn correctly the kubuntu hardy beta amd64
<dr_evil> wow, and now Brasero crashed
<gregory> bjwebb: apturl is a program?
<bjwebb> yeah
<bjwebb> i know
<bjwebb> but it shouldn't ask me what program
<bjwebb> it should really know to use apturl
<bjwebb> if you get what i mean
<davek> thank gregory, I just wanted to make sure the beta installer works as well as the Gutsy installer.
<gregory> davek: if you have enough resources (RAM), just setup a virtual machine and try beta in that secure environment
<gregory> bjwebb: can you give me the url that you are trying to open?
<davek> I never have used a virtual machine, how do i one up?
<bjwebb> well, i was just wondering and was making my own urls
<bjwebb> like
<bjwebb> apt:test
<gregory> davek: how much ram do you have?
<bjwebb> or apt:inkscape
<davek> 1.25 gb
<bjwebb> which works fine know ive navigated to /usr/bin/apturl and told it to use that
<bjwebb> but if you want to make apturl an easy way to install software
<bjwebb> it needs to just work "out of the box"
<davek> would I install vmware or something like that?
<gregory> davek: 1.25 is really RAM (flushed if you shut down the computer) or is it harddisk memory?
<gregory> davek: yes, f.e.
<davek> 1.25 gb RAM is what is installed I have three hdds on this test box
<gregory> davek: great, that should be enough ram for a vm
<davek> I don't know what the hdd memory is. my third hdd is a 320gb Maxtor that is a brand new
<davek> Do I install Vmware from Synaptic?
<gregory> davek: you need to install qemulator or any other emulator. just search in package manager for "qemu" as search string
<gregory> davek: vmware is closed source, but costs no money. i recommend using open source only.
<yaccin> can anybody please help with wlan/sound?
<gregory> bjwebb: i can confirm that it doesnt work from ff3
<bjwebb> i think thats something that ought to be fixed for release
<gregory> bjwebb: gnome knows how to open "apt" url, but ff3 seems to ignore gnome-registry (use gconf-editor to edit and view)
<bjwebb> ah
<gregory> bjwebb: yes, please file a bug, i already filed a similar for one of the multimedia protocols
<bjwebb> oh
<davek> I found qemu. Is that all I have to install. is it similar to Vmware
<bjwebb> well, if its a firefox behaving badly problem
<bjwebb> then isn't it the same bug?
<gregory> davek: qemu is the core, you should install a frontend. try qemulator
<yaccin> davek: its more complicated
<jin> why is the package awn-extras not available in the repo? :(
<Dekans> does someone have trouble with kdm in kubuntu hardy ??
<gregory> bjwebb: basically yes, though i havent submitted in the past concerning all external url types
<davek> I figure it would be complicated, I should read up on it. Thanks.
<gregory> bjwebb: you could file a new "meta" bug, and refer to the others.
<bjwebb> yeah
<dpossner> hi, can someone help me with a network-problem?
<gregory> davek: just try, you cannot brake anything because its all virtual
<dpossner> i have these things: http://www.devolo.com/co_EN_cs/produkte/dlan/mldlanhsethernet.html
<dpossner> and i can ping my router and also google, but i can not get websites to open in my browser
<dpossner> i tried dhcp and also static, as well as the roaming mode, but nothing changes
<dpossner> any ideas?
<davek> I'll install qemu and qemulator and try it out . Once its installed I can install any OS into it?
<gregory> davek: yes, you can create unlimited virtual machines. the max is the hd space on your hd in reality
<gregory> gregory: unlimited number of
<dpossner> anybody out there? it worked perfectly in gutsy, but seems to be broken in hardy
<davek> I'll give it a try. Thank you.
<ShackJack> Hi all - since upgrade Gutsy to Hardy, the gnome settings daemon will not start. I get a slightly broken desktop (which has desktop effects running), and when rebooting the X session breaks. Tried to kill desktop effects (compiz --kill) to see if that might causing the issue but it won't stay dead. Any thoughts?
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: killing a window manager won't really help you.  use metacity --replace &
<dr_evil> Dekans the CD-R was still completely empty. I'm burning it again (in another computer, with Nero)
<dpossner> no ideas? how can it be possible to ping google in a terminal but not get google.com to show up in a browser???
<Curtman> I tried upgrading to Hardy beta from Gutsy, and now when I try to log in with Gnome it just hangs.  If I run 'strace gnome-session' it seems to be hanging while reading from the Gnome keyring socket.
<dbmoodb> did you have pgp stuff setup ?
<ShackJack> Thanks Hobbsee - alas trying to them start gnome-settings-daemon complains of X window system errors - does anyone know how to manually turn of desktop effects so it doesn't start on startup.. I can't find it in gconf anywhere
<Curtman> dbmoodb: Me?  I've never set any up.  It does this even when I create a brand new account and try to log in.
<dbmoodb> oh really ... interesting ... apt-get install kdm ? kde ?...
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: (re)start g-s-d after metacity.
 * dbmoodb wonders if that works
<Curtman> dbmoodb: 282 packages to install for KDE.
<dbmoodb> Hobbsee: how is the upgrading from alpha to beta doing ? apt-get update anything else ?
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: I did - it complains of X windows issues - I can give you error message in a sec... I figured if I can have it *not* start desktop effects to begin with, that might smooth things over
<Hobbsee> dbmoodb: fine, afaik.  i installed beta 5, iirc
<Hobbsee> then upgraded
<dbmoodb> beta 5 ?
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: can't you set that in appearances, last tab or so?
<Hobbsee> er, alpha 5
<dbmoodb> oh i was on alpha 6 before, compiz-fusion buggy ? -- what graphics card
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: No - it won't "take" - evidentally because of the lack of gnome-settings-daemon... Didn't know how to manually set (via gconf or otherwsie)?
<dbmoodb> so apt-get update, dist-upgrade all ?
<Hobbsee> ShackJack: hmm
<ShackJack> Bleh - metacity --relace && gnome-setting-daemon freezes desktop - should've run separately so I can see the error message... I have to shut down and restart as if I logout/in, the X session won't stay up... Just wondeing if there have been other reports of this issue, as there's nothing exotic about my settup (I did see a big in the tracker)
<ShackJack> Also my wireless won't find a network :P
<dbmoodb> shackjack which wireless network card is it ? broadcom
<dbmoodb> how is the state of the restricted drivers manager atm ?
<ShackJack> dbmoodb: No - it's an intel I think - never have any problems, but whenever I upgrade to beta Ubuntu, I always seem to have that problem
<ShackJack> Hobbsee: Restarting X it says the gnome-settings-daemon received an X Windows System Error. This probably reflects a bug in the program (duh!)
<dbmoodb> ah i see yeah maybe change the setting in x.org --> to your  card instead of just intel
<ShackJack> dbmoodb: Worked a little spotty after the upgrade, now not at all...
<dbmoodb> oh ..really
<dbmoodb> so ... maybe i will get this bug - you are on the beta yeah ?
<ShackJack> dbmoodb: Yep - on the beta... I dunno I always seem to have better luck with "fresh" installs vs. an upgrade... I didn't fresh install as *supposedly* (according to fsck) I have a disk error on my data partition and I didn't want the installer check to hang on it...
<Crusader_Tech> Hello all.  New Linux user, and I've been running 7.10 inside virtualbox on windows.  I just downloaded and installed 8.04 beta in it's own virtualbox, but I can't seem to pick a resolution higher than 800x600.  Any suggestions?
 * ShackJack goes to get ISO for fresh install :)
<dbmoodb> there is an beta iso ?
<ShackJack> Oh yeah, for sure (at least there usually is)
 * ShackJack looks on web
<prutsert> Crusader_Tech: you should install the Vbox guest additions
<dbmoodb> meh not on my   ftp server so no go atm
<Crusader_Tech> prutsert: Thanks for the help.  Is that a seperate download on virtualbox.org?
<ShackJack> dbmoodb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta#head-8845f7d03a79ba22bbc3993ed0ffc8395651a9a0
<ShackJack> I'm not equipped to deal with "exotic" gnome settings/X server problems and it'll be interesting to see if a fresh install solves those issues (though I part of me hopes it *doesn't*)
<dbmoodb> ShackJack: the solution is hardly ever to install again
<prutsert> I am m not around a box running Vbox, but if I remember correctly, you can choose to install the guestadditons when running the guest, and they will be downloaded automatically
<noelferreira> cwillu, are you there?
<ShackJack> dbmoodb: Weeell... I dunno - with Windows sometimes it is :)  Some of the interactions just seem to get messed up with an upgrade for some reason... I mean if I'm experiencing this, why aren't scads of other people - there's nothing exotic about my setup to say the least...
<dbmoodb> i will see what happens with my own setup, windows is special
<savvas> Crusader_Tech & prutsert: they're not downloaded, it's an iso, virtualboxadditions.iso or something like that
<savvas> it gets mounted and autoruns in windows guest systems
<ShackJack> dbmoodb: "Special" - ya, that's what Windows is :)
<hydrogen> dbmoodb: Unfortunatly, it is a lot easier most of the time to install again than to trace down both how xorg and gnome are designed and how ubuntu customizes these designs
<dbmoodb> savvas: doesn't it depend on what version of windows it is ? lvista addons thing there is a
<dbmoodb> bah curse my touchpad
<ShackJack> hydrogen: True 'dat
<savvas> dbmoodb: i think windows 2000 and up, i don't believe they support 98
<ShackJack> hydrogen: Especially if you have a separate home partition :)
<hydrogen> ShackJack: yep
<dbmoodb> --- i do not believe there is a vista addons back...... in non -free ? i could be wrong (remembers using something... not sure what)
<savvas> dbmoodb: what do you need?
<ShackJack> hydrogen: dbmoodb: I may give a fresh install a try anyway - it'll be interesting to see if it fixes it (and my wireless issues)
<dbmoodb> eh -- sorry i am being very vague and hard to follow
<dbmoodb> ShackJack: dmesg ?....
<ShackJack> dbmoodb: Wait restarting - should I grep for anything in particular?
<savvas> dbmoodb: i think i know, hm.. you need a windows xp to vista transformation pack? http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.130.htm ?
<Crusader_Tech> savvas: Thanks.  I'll check it out.
<Silvercircle> hej, i search a deb packet from vmware-player. anybody knows ?
<dominikpossner> come on. ubuntu community, are you already tired of networking problems? :-)
<dbmoodb> yeah -- get firmware from blah
<dbmoodb> that kind of thing
<Hobbsee> dominikpossner: wfm.
<savvas> dominikpossner: what problems?
<prutsert> anyone have trouble with hal package when running updates after installing hardy?
<dominikpossner> i explained it already, i can ping eg google but can not open google.com in a browser
<dominikpossner> with this stuff: http://www.devolo.com/co_EN_cs/produkte/dlan/mldlanhsethernet.html
<clusty> hey
<dbmoodb> have you got the correct dns entered dominik ?
<jf_> Where did the font Terminal go?
<savvas> Silvercircle: try www.getdeb.net
<clusty> was curios what FS would you recommend using for an external drive
<[B00]> well heres fingers crossed if ubuntu runs like kubuntu i should be able to get it running on one of my desktops at last
<dominikpossner> im currently using the roaming mode, so that should do it?
<dbmoodb> ext3 ..... unless you want something faster
<clusty> so far its ext3 but i always run into trouble mounting it form windows
<dbmoodb> ah then perhaps ntfs
<clusty> windows driver is ext2
<clusty> and linux always thinks its screwed up
<clusty> is ntfs support reliable?
<ccharles`> When my laptop comes back from suspend, it emits about 6 rapid, high-pitched beeps sounding a little bit like a smoke detector. Then it shuts up, and everything seems fine. I do sometimes get a message in the notification area that it didn't suspend properly, but aside from the beeping it's working fine. Any thoughts?
<dbmoodb> .... apparently the windows driver is ok but windows keeps wanting to fragment it or blah
<Silvercircle> savvas, No results found for your search. (vmware) ;)
<dominikpossner> what DNS should i enter, dbmoodb?
<dbmoodb> the correct one for you
<dominikpossner> ah :-)
<dbmoodb> the one of your isp or your modem / router
<dbmoodb> depending on your setup
<clusty> dbmoodb, meaning?
<dominikpossner> so, something like 192.168.1.1?
<[B00]> omg yessssssssssssssss at last :)
<ShackJack> dominikpossner: No - you need a domain name server - out on the internet (unless you have one running in your house)... Your ISP can provide or there are public ones: http://www.tech-faq.com/public-dns-servers.shtml
<savvas> Silvercircle: then http://www.vmware.com/download/player/ - i think they have an ./install script included
<dbmoodb> well you use the isps .... if you can ping you should be able to go there ...
<dbmoodb> unless you are not on your own network and blah
<ShackJack> dbmoodb: I can find anything in dmesg relating to my gnome setting daemon/X problem any thoughts of should I be grepping for something specific?
<gregory> davek: /quit
<Silvercircle> savvas, yes they have.. but it doesnt work. i get an error while creating the "vmware-module"  for my kernel
<dbmoodb> -- nothing relating to x ? ... what about firmware try grep firmware
<flipstar> klipper seems to be resetted on every login..anyone else ever had this ?
<savvas> Silvercircle: sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<savvas> Silvercircle: they might not work with hardy yet
<[B00]> woooohooo finally ubuntu works on my desktop :)
<ShackJack> dbmoodb: Nope (dmesg | grep X) nothing related to X, gnome, or firmware
<dbmoodb> B00 and it did not before ?
<[B00]> nope
<dbmoodb> any reason why ?
<[B00]> not sure thought it was the sata drives at first
<[B00]> then i tried an ide and also a scsi
<[B00]> tried loading in safe graphics mode cos of the ati card
<dbmoodb> really...
<Silvercircle> ok thank you savvas. maybe it works with the headers ;)
<[B00]> however never had a prob installing ubuntu on a lappy they always worked lol
<[B00]> current lappy is a dell d410
<savvas> Silvercircle: if it doesn't work, get the gutsy package for virtualbox, www.virtualbox.org is another app for virtual machines
<[B00]> so i am really happy i can get it to run on the desktop at last
<[B00]> well one of my desktops :)
<dbmoodb> a dell d410 should work nicelly
<[B00]> and i tried all the gutsy installs 32 bit 64 bit text only lol
<dbmoodb> d400 here :)
<[B00]> yeah the d410 is great
<Curtman> dbmoodb: Very strange.. I think I found the problem.  /dev/null was set to chmod 0660.  I changed it to 0666 and all seems well.
<[B00]> i installed it on a d600 d610 d620 d630
<dbmoodb> oh and ..... why ....
<Silvercircle> savvas, i have virtualbox ;) but the xserver from the vmwareimage doesnt work with virtualbox... if vmwareplayer doesnt work with the headers i try to configure the xserver for virtualbox ;)
<dbmoodb> wait why would that matter for starting up gnome and blah
<savvas> Curtman: try chmod 0664 first, don't make your system more vulnerable :)
<Pirate_Hunter> what kernel image does hardyheron use I want to test it in vbox
<XiXaQ> are you people able to use apturls with firefox?
<Curtman> savvas: Vulnerable by writing to /dev/null?
<flipstar> Pirate_Hunter: 2.6.24-12
<dbmoodb> Curtman: /dev/null ---> other places
<Pirate_Hunter> flipstar: thanx
<savvas> Curtman: woops, didn't see what was it, that's ok :P
<dbmoodb> for example cat /dev/null /dev/XDSDsda (so no one tries it by accident)
<Curtman> savvas: Every box I've ever seen has /dev/null with world writable perms.
<dbmoodb> yeah but owned by who Curtman ?
<savvas> Curtman: i know, my mistake
<Curtman> savvas: Yeah, it seems dbmoodb is attempting to convince me otherwise though.
<dbmoodb> no i'm not - just wanting to know what it normally is - i don't pay enough attention to it
<savvas> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2008-03-21 13:50 /dev/null
<savvas> :)
<cwillu> noelferreira, ping
<dominikpossner> dbmoodb, thank you a thousand times, now it's working
<napsy_> what's wrong with hardy beta? the system becomes all shugish after a while.
<regel> nothing's wrong with hardy
<dbmoodb> napsy_: its not optimised at all so ...yeah
<regel> more stable than gutsy ever was for me
<regel> :)
<napsy_> well it was fine before the updates two days before
<[B00]> deffo works better thsn gutsy at least i caninstall it lol
<napsy_> but now ... desktop gets laggy and I have to restart x
<noelferreira> n
<b47619> I have no /etc/config/gnome and also whenever I try to login to a normal session the xserver restarts (system stops outputting video and dumps me back at login)  I also have 2 sound cards and 2 network cards 1 onboard of each (built in to mainboard) and also an add-on card for each if that could be a cause this issue is only present in 8.04 alpha and beta onboard ATI card restricted driver for it causes more issues...
<b47619> should I us ethe alternate install cd?
<savvas> hm... crw-rw-rw- what does that c mean?
<[B00]> b47619 if you are not using onboard they should be disabled
<[B00]> via the bios so you dont get conflicts
<dbmoodb> lovely gdm segfaults as i'm updating
<b47619> I switch between the onboard and add-on...
<b47619> ubuntu doesn't like the add-on
<[B00]> you should use one or the other not both
<dbmoodb> -- wifi ?
<b47619> ok...
<[B00]> try disabling the onboard and see what happens
<b47619> the one is a creative audi pci...
<b47619> doesn't work in ubuntu...
<dbmoodb> beta ?
<[B00]> i know i had probs with ethernet with onboard so i disabled it and shoved in a pci one worked fine
<b47619> works fine in the final release of 7.04 and 7.10
<b47619> i wonder if I can disable the onboard card...
<dbmoodb> oh ah might be using firmware from elsewhere -- the restricted driver manager is being weird atm (i'm not update with it and all tho)
<b47619> ubuntu doesn't even seem to find the add-on
<[B00]> its easy normally found in the bios under advanced and onboard
<b47619> audio card it is a Creative Audio PCI card from a computer made in 2000 on a computer from 2005 same qwith network card...
<[B00]> could be because you got both enabled so they are conflicting
<[B00]> i have a 5.1 live
<[B00]> in the other pc works fine
<b47619> probably...
<[B00]> and that is old
<b47619> now to disable the add-on with out removing it...
<[B00]> you cant
<b47619> better just remove it...
<[B00]> yus
<b47619> Though it has worked fine with 7.04 and 7.10?
<[B00]> disable the onboard and leave the add on
<b47619> ok
<[B00]> see if it works fully
<b47619> I will try to get the creative card to work in ubuntu...
<[B00]> creative will work fine m8
<b47619> ok must be a conflict then...
<b47619> it is an ols card...
<b47619> old
<Infecto> hello
<[B00]> well ya do have 2 different types of soundcard running lol
<[B00]> hi
<b47619> true...
<Infecto>  i just install fres 8.04 alpha
<b47619> Hello what is your issue?
<Infecto> and :) i see only 3g of ram
<Infecto> but i have 4g
<[B00]> did you get the 64 bit version?
<Infecto> do i need to recompile kernel?
<b47619> do you have a built in video card?
<Infecto> [B00]: no i dont
<b47619> ok
<Infecto> b47619: no i have nv 8600
<Infecto> its not buiilt in
<b47619> ok
<bjwebb> i can no longer add new users :/
<Curtman> savvas: Any idea what package I could reinstall or reconfigure to reset all permission in /dev?  It seems lots of stuff is screwed up in there for some reason.
<dr_evil> without PAE you won't see the full 4 GB
<theunixgeek> I got the beta and now during usplash startup the little loading bar keeps bobbing back and forth instead of progressing like usual. Then a BusyBox thing pops up. What do I do?
<[B00]> well my 4 gig shows up fine using the 64 bit version but do you have a 64 bit processor.......... sorry should have asked that
<dr_evil> with 32 bit that is
<Infecto> dr_evil: yes i read it, i havrt t9300 core duo 2
<Infecto> i have
<b47619> sounds like a corrupted file system or corrupte dinstall if you only get a busybox shell...
<[B00]> you need the 64 bit m8
<Infecto> hmm
<Infecto> just install kernel or reinstall all system?
<dr_evil> the PCI cards need some memory ranges in the 4GB space, thus not the full 4GB RAM are useable
<b47619> theunix geek read above
<theunixgeek> Infecto: system
<bjwebb> user settings is broke :S
<Infecto> hmm
<theunixgeek> should I try booting with kernel 2.6.24-12-generic instead of  -386?
<dr_evil> PAE isn't relyable on most consumer boards, i don't know if it is included in any kernel by default
<theunixgeek> yay it's going! :D
<theunixgeek> I decided to boot with kernel 2.6.24-12-generic.
<theunixgeek> Oooh I like the new xubuntu login screen
<[B00]> theunixgeek me too :)
<Infecto> so dl new iso 64bit and reinstall it yes?
<Infecto> but what will be better if i have 32bit cpu
<Infecto> i dont lose anything?
<savvas> Curtman: well.. I could give you my list and you compare with a diff file1 file2 ?
<Infecto> i mean speed
<[B00]> should improve
<Curtman> savvas: Sure.  I wish I knew what happened to it.  It was fine before the Hardy dist-upgrade.
<[B00]> its runnning pretty fast on my amd xp 64 bit 4200 with 4 gig
<Infecto> ok
<Infecto> thanks a loot
<[B00]> no prob
<[B00]> but i am still a linux noob most guys here should be able to help you more :)
<b47619> disabled the onboard and the live cd still win't boot... the same thing happens on live cd and on the install... so I though I would try the live cd...
<[B00]> what happens when you try the live cd? blank screen?
<savvas> Curtman: ls -l1 /dev/ at http://pastebin.ca/raw/952747
<b47619> no same tthing xserver restarts
<[B00]> try taking out the pci sound card and enabling the onboard see if that works?
<b47619> everytime or almost everytime I turn on my computer I get this weird distorted image i have hit the computer a few times to stop this buzzing sound that usb devices sometimes make though... that was a while ago and now the issue is becoming more frequent...
<Curtman> savvas: Strange.. Mine is very different. http://curtman.mine.nu:8080/~curtis/devlist.txt
<[B00]> b47619 i just got it running on my desktop where 7.10 would not work
<b47619> .i think it is the video card...  is fine
<[B00]> what vid card?
<b47619> hold on xchat-gnome ran into an error
<sayers> Hello. I can't seem to get java to work properly , .jnlp extended files do not wokr.
<savvas> Curtman: try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall base-files udev
<thompa> i got this usb device but wont mount anymore Bus 002 Device 005: ID 054c:0325 Sony Corp.
<thompa> only device i have is cdrom
<savvas> Curtman: if that doesn't work, I've never done the next command, but it could work: sudo dpkg-reconfigure udev
<Curtman> savvas: I tried that one already.. Trying the reinstall now.
<noelferreira> cwillu, are you there?
<thompa> savvas: that might work for me too come to think of it
<thompa> anybody having usb device problems?
<savvas> thompa: well.. give it a shot :)
<Curtman> savvas: I don't think it changed anything.  I'll continue manually comparing for now.
<thompa> the beta install broke usb but the upgrade works for some reason
<savvas> Curtman: how about this.. cp -R /dev/ to some backup dir, and reinstall udev
<overridex> i don't think copying /dev/zero and /dev/urandom, etc. will go well
<savvas> Curtman: sorry, backup with sudo, remove its contents and reinstall
<savvas> Curtman: it's risky btw :)
<Curtman> I think it may be time to admit defeat and download a live CD..
<savvas> true
<Curtman> I can't open a gnome terminal, the panel doesn't work..  This thing is very sick.  Euthanize it before it suffers any more.. Haha
<thompa> take a daily build, there are lots of updates already
<Skiessi> I think the wallpaper should be centered when it's zoomed to fill the screen, :| now it shows only the left part and cuts the rest with 16:9 wallpapers in 4:3 screen
<jimmygoon> The intel driver n 855gm is simply slow. The redraw time for gtk apps is pathetic :(
<thompa> jimmygoon: did you try no effects
<jimmygoon> thompa it is darn near impossible to use if I DONT turn them off :(
<Curtman> thompa: This one?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20080322/
<thompa> Curtman: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<thompa> one im downloading ?
<Curtman> thompa: Just found that one.. Good stuff.
<thompa> i think all the hal updates are there probably. i hope
<kbrooks_> hi
<kbrooks_> um
<bjwebb> hi
<Skiessi> hi
<Tuv0k> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<thompa> kubuntu looks awsome and has desktop effects setting
<kbrooks_> when will the oldest supported ubuntu release (which?) be EOL'd
<Curtman> Ouch.. 40KB/sec.  I hope there's a faster mirror.
<thompa> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/hardy-desktop-i386.iso
<gew> hey guys ... how do i disable NetworkManager  .... i cant connect to wifi , cpu goes crazy .. i wanna do it manually till the fix up shows off
<thompa> 56 minutes remaining  120kbs
<catweazle> gew: apt-get --purge remove network-manager
<gew> catweazle: thank you
<thompa> Curtman: 243kbs from cdimage but lots of users
<gew> do i need to stop it first
<abarbaccia> gew: that will remove it. you might just want to kill it since that'll probably remove ubuntu-desktop
<jhaig> I have just installed Hardy (beta downloaded yesterday).  I have tried setting the networking to take DHCP and a static IP address and in both cases, the networking doesn't get set up properly on boot.  With "roaming mode" set, the networking gets set up properly when I log in, but this is no good for me as I need to set up NIS and NFS at boot time.  Has anyone else seen this issue?
<abarbaccia> gew: and with the changes being pushed you might lose out on some packages, etc
<cwillu> noelferreira ping
<Skiessi> lol gnome system monitor disappeared from the administration menu by the last upgrade
<lopov> hey guys im having issues upgrading from dapper to hardy. my upgrade tool crashes when i run the cdromupgrade script and i cant seem to find the adept_manager in my install but i do have adept... any ideas?
<ailean> upgrade to hardy has stopped my sound working - can anyone help?
<abarbaccia> ailean: check to make sure all the volumes are turned up
<ailean> abarbaccia, done that
<abarbaccia> ailean: theres a script on the wiki which will generate a huge debug file for you - then submit it as a bug
<ailean> k thanks
<abarbaccia> for debugging sound
<abarbaccia> ailean: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<ailean> excellent, thanks abarbaccia
<maney> So from time to time I accidentally make a "gesture" that Hardy interprets to mean "oh, switch tot he other workspace and really confuse him".  Where can I turn that stupidity off?
<mcquaid> ok how do i permanently disable trackerd?
<mcquaid> not just for this user
<nevoeiro> does anyone know when this bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/153195) is going to be fixed? it's really annoying to have the computer using almost 30% cpu all the time...
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153195 in linux-source-2.6.22 "ksoftirqd/0 always using about 30% cpu time" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lopov> how come im missing adept_manager??? even though that i have installed adept?? am i missing something?
<Batelje> hello,how can i have sudo rights at a liveCD (xubuntu 8.04 beta) ? i need to copy MP3 files from disk sdb to sda before i install xubuntu
<Batelje> and i cant reach the mp3 files because ihe says 'permission denied' when i click the folder 'desktop' at sdb
<maney> oh, and while I'm poking aeround looking for clues, what's with the things (eg., the crufty "help reader") that appear without a frame and so cannot be moved or resized so as to be usable?
<cdm10> Is anyone here running Hardy in a VirtualBox VM?
<bjwebb> hmmmm, flash and java don't seem to isntall properly
<_MMA_> Anyone having issue with devices that SANE can recognize being busy? Something changed between Alpha6 and Beta.
<pagan0ne> hey guys, anyone have any problems with the 8.04 beta cd hanging on install while trying to set the system clock?
<Ashex> so.....how does one reconfigure the video driver and resolutions without dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Curtman> 1 hour, 27 minutes remaining..  :(
<kebinusan> the joy of beta
<Ashex> I'm trying to configure a system over ssh
<Ashex> and the old method for setting up video driver and resolution doesn't work
<kebinusan> somehow, lets get a version of vlc to work well with pulseaudio turned into me installing alsa from source and recompiling wine, and its not even noon yet
<pagan0ne> so no-one else has a problem where 8.04 hangs on install off the live cd while trying to set the system clock?
<pagan0ne> well, anyone have any suggestions on how to install 8.04 if the install hangs every time?
<bjwebb> in firefox 3.0 b4 on ubuntu hardy beta, the only directory from which plugins seem to be read is /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b4/plugins
<gregory> pagan0ne: start installation with switches disabling problematic hardware
<gregory> pagan0ne: or things like acpi etc
<pagan0ne> gregory: how would i do that?
<gregory> anyone?
<flipstar> bjwebb: $HOME/.mozilla/plugins also
<kebinusan> pulse audio seems pretty nice
<Asa_A> Does anyone here know how to make gnome's panels not stay on top of everything? I'm trying to play WoW (in wine) in fullscreen and sometimes it covers the panels and other times it won't.
<Ashex> so nobodu knows?
<Ashex> I assumed it was a pretty simple question
<bjwebb> flipstar: yeah, true, but i want stuff to install systemwide
<bjwebb> why is stuff not being read from /usr/lib/firefox/plugins ?
<kebinusan> Asa_A: I just switch my WM when I launch wow, for some reason that seems to fix it temporarily .. course for some reason my title bars in compiz are screwed up in 8.04
<kebinusan> Asa_A: not a solution, but installing fusion-icon lets you toggle your wm pretty handily
<Asa_A> kebinusan: I turned compiz off and that didn't help, is that what you mean?
<kebinusan> Asa, I have to toggle between compiz/metacity after wow launches each time I logon in 8.04 but after I do that it seems fine for the session, so far at least
<kebinusan> only been playing with it for a day or so
<Ashex> !xorg > me
<jimmygoon> Any good reason why I can connect to my server from my windows box but NOT from my ubuntu machine OR the windows VM inside ubuntu?? this is the craziest thing evar
<AlienX> maybe a couple of bizarre questions but does hardy's alternate CD have install time encryption as an option, and also, will there be any repercussions if I do a fresh install over a system that already has hd encryption (gutsy system)?
<gregory> pagan0ne: one moment
<Asa_A> kebinusan: thanks, but that doesn't seem to work for me, the other thing i've found to do is shrink both panels to the corner and use compiz to make them almost completely transparent
<pagan0ne> how would i start the live-cd and disable any hardware that might cause freezing issues? how would i know what hardware to disable?
<kebinusan> last time I had a similar problem I just dragged the panels to my other display when I launched wow, I cant remember how I ended up fixing it
<jimmygoon> wait, how do I disable ufw
<flipstar> sudo ufw disable
<flipstar> see man ufw
<jimmygoon> flipstar, well its not even running right now though
<jimmygoon> wth. I still can't connect
<flipstar> jimmygoon: you have samba /smbclient installed ?
<ichat> is there a  link related to  *un official know to work hardware - kind of like where i can check if other users got my lappy to work with Hardy?
<jimmygoon> flipstar, yeah
<jimmygoon> flipstar, sorry, I meant FTP
<jimmygoon> which makes it even stranger
<flipstar> can you access the box from other computer/can you connect to other ftps ?
<jimmygoon> yes
<jimmygoon> I can connect to MY server but not the OTHER.... but I can access EITHER from my windows box downstairs
<flipstar> whats the error message ?
<jimmygoon> flipstar, it never receives the welcome message from the server
<gregory> pagan0ne: ok, i found it
<pagan0ne> gregory thanx
<gregory> pagan0ne: in the installer hit f6, then add: noapic nolapic acpi=off and hit enter
<gregory> gregory: its not a magic command, but helps in many cases
<pagan0ne> gregory, thanx
<pagan0ne> gregory noapic nolapic and acpi=off, u sure its not noacpi?
<clusty> with hardy I am having some sound problems: somehow I can't have multiple apps using the sound card anymore
<gregory> pagan0ne: acpi is controlled by "acpi=off"
<clusty> has the system change in gnome?
<pagan0ne> gregory ok, thats cool, well i gotta reboot now
<pagan0ne> gregory thanks for the help, cross your fingers for me, i really hope this works... i HATE vista, and thats what came with this laptop
<clusty> anyone experiencing sound issues?
<jimmygoon> lots
<jimmygoon> (not personally)
<Shizuo> Does this no-partition thingy from Ubuntu 8 works?
<Mark_Milliman> Does anyone use Banshee?
<T1m0thy> Any reason why the weather part of the clock would say 30 F without hovering, but 21.3 F when hovering?
<clusty> Mark_Milliman, i used to use banshee
<clusty> why?
<T1m0thy> I used to.
<Mark_Milliman> Because the multimedia keys plugin seems to have disappeared with 0.13.2 from the beta disto
<Mark_Milliman> clusty, the mouse button events are bound to the X86 media events but banshee isn't recognizing them
<clusty> sorry cant help you amigo :D
<Mark_Milliman> clutsy, np, thanks
<sharperguy> Are there any major problems with hardy at the moment? (I assume not since its beta)
<kebinusan> pulseaudio is a little wonky
<ichat> well - thats logics i cant seem to follow up on
<sharperguy> how do you mean?
<kebinusan> you may have some trouble with some media players
<ichat> if no known probs where there... it would n't be beta ;)
<sharperguy> hence the "major"
<ichat> it would (at least) be an RC
<sharperguy> As long as I can use amarok and something to play video ill be fine
<sharperguy> then again how is it for xine apps?
<kebinusan> I had problems with xine stuff and choppy audio tbh, but ymmv
<kebinusan> mplayer worked fine tho
<nosrednaekim> my freind just installed hardy, is there a known issue with Intel wireless?
<bjwebb> okay, from what i can tell firefox 3b4 on ubuntu hardy is looking for plugins in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0 and /usr/lib/xulrunner-1.9b4 but not /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins or  /usr/lib/firefox/plugins; which means the flash and java plugins aren't opened even thoguh they are installed
<sharperguy> I could still theorettically put up with it as long as it was fixed before release
<ichat> hmmz me throws them all out in favor of  vlc (but thats just my quarky ways)
<sharperguy> vlc is good
<bazhang> nosrednaekim: the kde3 and kde4 versions as well as gnome have all worked well for me; that is the 3945 intel wireless
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: ok
<sharperguy> oh anyone using the rt kernel with it?
<kebinusan> ichat, I had problems with VLC, 5sec difference in video/audio, and I couldnt compile the newest build with PA support because it requires libasoun2 > 1.0.16 which hardy doesnt have
<sharperguy> and I've already managed to break my suspend and hibernate
<ichat> kebinusan:  - thnx for the warning
<kebinusan> if you can manage to get alsa 1.0.16 on hardy though, the new vlc is verynice with PA support
<nosrednaekim> bazhang: ah, this is a ipw4965
<ichat> hardy will be the first  (linux)  on my lappy...
<T1m0thy> Anyone else get like.. colored glitchy lines as they open Firefox? Not sure if it's on other things too, that's just what I always notice it on.
<gregory> T1m0thy: yes, i ignore it, restart or move the window
<ichat> when its released stable though :P
<T1m0thy> Gregory, yeah, it doesn't really matter, it goes away without me touching it. Just wondering.
<gregory> T1m0thy: it doesnt look very professional. but on the whole there are more urgent issues ;-)
<T1m0thy> Yeah.
<sebbar> hi, does the kde4 version of kubuntu come with webkit?
<Mark_Milliman> T1m0thy, no video artifacts here
<ichat> kde and webkit? :O
<nosrednaekim> sebbar: no
<T1m0thy> orly
<sebbar> nosrednaekim: ok, tnx
<Mark_Milliman> may be a compiz and driver issue, check to see if it happens with other programs
<T1m0thy> Hmm.. I have an Intel 945.
<T1m0thy> I'm not using Compiz.
<ichat> webkit's hardly stable (last time i tryed it about  3months ago)  - it was way to borky (regardles if id use the  QT or the GTK frontend
<jimmygoon> T1m0thy, I always get those.. Intel driver   855gm
<Mark_Milliman> I seem to recall some Intel 945 driver issues with the -12 kerne3l
<_MMA_> Anyone know where a Alpha-6 mirror is?
<TheInfinity> _MMA_: hardy has gone beta
<TheInfinity> you wont find alpha6
<TheInfinity> except via bittorrent
<_MMA_> I know what I asked. ;)
<flipstar> torrent.ubuntu.com
<TheInfinity> ok then -> bittorrent :)
<_MMA_> flipstar: torrent.ubuntu.com Doesnt have the torrent.
<TheInfinity> _MMA_: i could give it to you if i find it here ...
<_MMA_> TheInfinity: Thanx. I found one.
<_MMA_> Something has changed with SANE and I need to compare the beta vs. alpha6.
<Majornikku> hello
<Majornikku> I would like to run the new beta on a 1.12 TB with 4 Partions with winblows® on one
<AlienX> does hardy's alternate CD have install time encryption as an option, and also, will there be any repercussions if I do a fresh install over a system that already has hd encryption (gutsy system)?
<savvas> Majornikku: and? go ahead
<Majornikku> of the parts. with ubuntu and the other 2 will be data archives
<Majornikku> will ubuntu work on a 1.12 TB raid?
<AlienX> Majornikku, sure, why wouldn't it?
<savvas> Majornikku: grab a livecd and try it out :)
<flipstar> Majornikku: a hardware raid ?
<flipstar> then sure
<Majornikku> gusty had a probleme with my raiod so i figure i wanted to ask first :)
<alex_mayorga> !সচিম
<alex_mayorga> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<savvas> Majornikku: well.. if you still have a problem, do: lspci -nnv and send the output along with a bug report at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<scompany> hi everyone
<ReL1K> whens the release date for hardy?
<alex_mayorga> how do I turn off SCIM
<savvas> ReL1K: google hardy release schedule
<ReL1K> savvas, sure did and theres about 4 different release dates, most say end of march
<savvas> ReL1K: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseSchedule
<ReL1K> urr april
<savvas> give or take 5 days :)
<ReL1K> hehe thanks
<jkliff> hi folks. i'm upgrading to hardy from gutsy right now
<ReL1K> excited!
<scompany> Could someone help me with a problem... I just installed 8.04 beta and it's very slow when compiz is enabled...
<luinfana> do you have compiz-fusion?
<scompany> yes
<savvas> scompany: you have ati?
<scompany> nop, I have intel 945
<jkliff> i have this silly question: i clicked unfortnately on cancel when i was asked to keep or update my php conf files.
<savvas> someone else had problems with ati and xgl, the same problem
<scompany> How did he fix it?
<jkliff> thus, everything later that depended on php says there were dependency problems. ok. i know it does. how do i force it to reconfigure this unconfigured packages later?
<luinfana> it worked fine in gutsy/your previous version?
<savvas> scompany: no idea, he disabled compiz and xgl :) file a bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<scompany> yes it worked fine in gutsy
<luinfana> hmmm
<luinfana> yeah, I'd file a bug
<luinfana> not sure
<savvas> :p
<scompany> :)
<pagan0me> hey, i just managed to install ubuntu on my laptop, however the installer was unable to install GRUB, so i cant boot it, its installed onto sda with ubuntu on sda2 and vista on sda1, how do i manually install grub, su grub-install sda doesnt seem to work
<burken> do i have to uninstall old nvidia drivers before upgrading?
<AlexLatchford> Anyone have any ideas on how to keep a netgear wireless card connected after a restart? I am using ndiswrapper with the windows driver.. :)
<overridex> burken: mine were all screwed up from a manual change that i had made to them, so i had to...
<jkliff> scompany, i have the same video here. let's see what happens when it finishes installing here. do you have the right x drivers for the 945 installed?
<scompany> I have intel drivers, I also tried i810 but problem remains..
<luinfana> it's like, choppy?
<scompany> yes, you could describe it like that...
<pagan0me> sorry its ubuntu 8.04 version
<rsk> take a look if possible http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4563642
<MFen> anyone know how to change (or get rid of) the launching of an application every time an ipod is plugged in?
<MFen> currently gnome launches rhythmbox every time i plug in an ipod
<luinfana> I've got a question...my system beep stays on even after disabling it in the sound menu. It's really annoying...
<nosrednaekim> scompany: run "apt-cache policy xserver-xgl"
<MFen> oh, wait, never mind, i found it
<scompany> xserver-xgl:
<scompany>   Installed: (none)
<scompany>   Candidate: 1:1.1.99.1~git20080115-0ubuntu1
<scompany>   Version table:
<scompany>      1:1.1.99.1~git20080115-0ubuntu1 0
<scompany>         500 http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe Packages
<scompany> should I install xserver-xgl?
<nosrednaekim> scompany: ok, you are good then.... no don't install it
<scompany> ok
<pagan0me> grr, this is getting a little frustrating....
<jkliff> erm..
<jkliff> .ok
<savvas> !grub | pagan0ne
<ubotu> pagan0ne: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jkliff> i just got an error while upgrading
<jkliff> related to the previously unconfigured packages...
<jkliff> anyone knows what to do?
<luinfana> what's the error, specifically?
<savvas> jkliff: sudo apt-get -f install
<pagan0ne> savvas, well if its installed to sda2 and i sudo grub-install sda then it should install, but instead it exits with this error: Format of install_device not reconized.
<jkliff> luinfana, previously (by my mistake) php was left unconfigured
<jkliff> so now i got:
<jkliff> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jkliff>  libapache2-mod-php5
<jkliff>  php5-mysql
<jkliff>  php5
<jkliff>  phpmyadmin
<nosrednaekim> pagan0ne: /dev/sda
<jkliff> and alter thus a stack trace
<pagan0ne> nosrednaekim, ahh thx
<blahbo> hi all. i noticed the sensitivity in iwl3945 is much worse than it used to be in ipw3945. any way of improving the link sensitivity or to revert to ipw3945?
<luinfana> jkliff: OK, so what does it tell you?
<pagan0ne> nosrednaekim, Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<savvas> pagan0ne: it doesn't work with sata devices, from my experience, there's a way using the grub command though: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-7fb1c88570b006aa14b7daaef2238b432b7f73c8
<nosrednaekim> pagan0ne: this is on the liveCD?
<scompan1> sorry, I had a connection problem..
<blahbo> also 'iplist scan' with iwl3945 renders less channels than iwp3945.. any similar experiences?
<jkliff> it tells me 3 tmes about a bad file descriptor, but doens't tell me what file:
<jkliff> Traceback (most recent call last):
<jkliff>   File "logging/__init__.py", line 753, in emit
<jkliff>     self.flush()
<jkliff>   File "logging/__init__.py", line 731, in flush
<jkliff>     self.stream.flush()
<jkliff> IOError: [Errno 9] Bad file descriptor
<jkliff> this error, 3 times in a row. and then ends.
<orvokki> Flood. :/
<nosrednaekim> !pastebin | jkliff
<ubotu> jkliff: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jkliff> dist upgrade stopped on 'installing the upgrades
<pagan0ne> nosrednaekim, yes, i just finished running the installer off the live cd, the installer went to install grub, crashed with a fatal error, and before i reboot i need grub installed
<luinfana> it just quit?
<jkliff> nosrednaekim, ubotu. i'm really sorry. i'l use that.
<nosrednaekim> pagan0ne: ah ok, simple enough, run "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<jkliff> luinfana, the window is still open.
<pagan0ne> jkliff, thanks, was getting to me there... lol
<orvokki> pagan0ne: Is there supposed to be a boot partition on the disk?
<jkliff> :( won't happen again. old habits die hard, you know...
<luinfana> jkliff: did you try removing any partial changes you might have made when trying to setup PHP?
<pagan0ne> orvokki, its setup as follows, sda1 is vista, sda2 is kubuntu "/"  no /boot or swap partitions
<loa_> Hello, how i can deinstall old kernels?
<orvokki> Ah, right.
<pagan0ne> brb
<Mark_Milliman> loa_, Synaptic Package Manger is the easiest way to do it.
<nosrednaekim> pagan0ne: then run "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda"
<jkliff> luinfana, not. i didn't try removing anything. i just let the upgrade process continue, thinking i would be able to fix php later on
<orvokki> nosrednaekim: I'd have done that with a chroot but I suppose that's better.
<Mark_Milliman> loa_, just search for the versions that you want to remove
<loa_> Mark_Milliman, thank you.
<Mark_Milliman> loa_, I use to manually remove everything, but sometimes you don't find all of the files
<luinfana> jkliff: well, if you remove PHP completely, and then run the upgrade, then the installer will probably overwrite the files with the new default versions, and you won't get an error.
<Mark_Milliman> loa_, np
<loa_> but how i can make it from console/
<jkliff> luinfana, assuming this is just a php thing, apt-get -f install should be enough?
<nikos> hi all
<luinfana> yeah I think so
<nikos> I got a problem with a fresh install of hardy beta
<jkliff> let's try
<nosrednaekim> orvokki: chroot doesn't work because it doesn't have a /dev yet
<orvokki> Hmm, right.
<nikos> I can not get the native resolution of my screen (nvidia gpu,restricted drivers enabled)
<orvokki> nosrednaekim: So you'd have to mount that too. Ok, your way is seriously better and less complex.
<nosrednaekim> XD
<orvokki> nosrednaekim: That is, I completely forgot the phase where you mount the livecd /dev into chroot /dev. :)
<nikos> any bugreports on that?
<nosrednaekim> never knew that method;)
<luinfana> jkliff: if apt-get -f install doesn't work, then just completely remove PHP (apt-get remove packagename)
<Mark_Milliman> lao_, look at the man page for aptitude and grep for the kernels you want to remove
<Mark_Milliman> then run aptitude with the appropriate flags to remove the desired kernel packages
<steph_> Is there someone here who use hardy/ltsp/virtualbox ?
<jkliff> luinfana, at first it though a dpgk-reconfigure would suffice.
<luinfana> and it didn't?
<jkliff> luinfana, i didn't get to that. i had this error still in the upgrade process.
<Mark_Milliman> lao_, aptitude purge (regexp for kernel) will do the trick, look at the man page first so you don't do any real damage
<scompan2> sorry for being boring, but i had connection problem once again...
<luinfana> jkliff: I still think you should just try to remove the PHP packages, and retry the upgrade.
<h3sp4wn> Does anyone else have issues accessing wireless channels 12/13
<luinfana> if it's not giving you any other options
<h3sp4wn> (wpa_supplicant is fine but network-manager won't have any of it⎈)
<scompan2> did someone maybe said something to me after i asked if i need to instal xorgserver-xgl
<scompan2> *xerver-xgl
<nosrednaekim> scompan2: yeah.. I said don't
<scompan2> ok, i didn't... you do have any other suggestion maybe
<muszek> hi
<nosrednaekim> scompan2: not really, I don't have a intel card
<scompan2> ok, thanks anyway..
<overridex> scompan1: you don't need XGL for compiz with an intel card
<overridex> just need to enable AIGLX in your xorg.conf
<jkliff> luinfana, i just want to be sure i will be carrying on with my update properly regardless of having php installed or not
<jkliff> and i'm not really sure i am
<scompan2> my compiz works, but it's veeery slow, especially when scrolling something, like in firefox...
<muszek> I just plugged in external monitor (1280x1024) to my laptop (1440x900).  It displays same content on both screens.  On the laptop screen gnome panels are shown as if the laptop had the same resolution as the external monitor - upper panel is shortened to 1280px, lower is not shown (it's "below the fold").  How should I proceed from here?  I'd like to have different stuff shown on both screens (what's the point otherwise...)
<scompan2> and I don't have enabled AIGLX
<overridex> scompan1: is it using direct rendering?  (glxinfo | grep ^direct)
<jkliff> update-manager --devel-release (the way i started upgrading in the first place) suggests there are only a handful of packages to upgrade...
<scompan2> yes
<pagan0ne> nosrednaekim, The file /mnt/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<luinfana> OK, let me just make sure we're on the same page. The upgrade manager is giving you an error about PHP configs, and no options to skip configuration or anything, so basically you have a paused upgrade window at this point.
<nosrednaekim> pagan0ne: you need to do a reinstall.
<savvas> 17:54:04 < savvas> pagan0ne: it doesn't work with sata devices, from my experience, there's a way using the grub command though:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-7fb1c88570b006aa14b7daaef2238b432b7f73c8
<muszek> I have intel x3100 onboard GPU (the one that comes with C2D santa rosa)
<jkliff> luinfana, exactly. just one thing: this is what i _had_. already closed that and am trying to recover from whre i stopped.
<savvas> no one ever listens to me :P
 * nosrednaekim reads savvas's link
<scompan2> I don't understand it... everything worked fine with in gutsy with same xorg conf..
<jkliff> luinfana, but it seems for the better now: update-manager --devel-release is asking me again about php.
 * savvas sens nosrednaekim a treat :p
<savvas> *sends
<savvas> if only pagan0ne would read it :)
<jkliff> now i don't know wheter the upgrade will be complete, as it stopped in the middle...
<nosrednaekim> !helpersnack | savvas
<ubotu> savvas: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pagan0ne> savvas, i am reading it, but it takes alot of effort to read that and keep up here
<savvas> pagan0ne: then.. just read the guide, if it doesn't work, you come back here
<jkliff> luinfana, ok, now i don't know where i'm standing.
<jkliff> that php problem got fixed, but i don't think the upgrade is complete
<luinfana> OK, if the upgrade manager is closed, then just start another upgrade
<luinfana> if your PHP problem is fixed, as you say
<luinfana> do update-manager --devel-release
<jkliff> it is what i did
<jkliff> and it finished already
<jkliff> shouldn't it do the whole thing, including asking to reboot and all?
<luinfana> So if you run that command, you don't get "New Distribution Release 8.10 Available?"
<jkliff> not again.
<jkliff> i did at first. now i don't
<luinfana> yes, it should, but since you had an error, you should run it again
<luinfana> oh
<luinfana> that's not good
<nosrednaekim> jkliff: you can just run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<AlexHoover> "sudo upgrade-manager -d" too.
<jkliff> ...0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<luinfana> nosrednaekim: but will dist-upgrade show hardy beta?
<AlexHoover> !initramfs
<AlexHoover> Hmm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initramfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jkliff> i tryied them all and none says anythng specific about hardy. at first updatemanager --devel-... did, but not no.
<jkliff> now*
<luinfana> it says "your system is up to date?"
<jkliff> do-release-upgrade --devel-release tells me No new release found as well
<jkliff> luinfana, yes
<luinfana> OK, then unless anyone else here has a better suggestion, you should probably just restart and fix any problems you have after that
<luinfana> how far along was it?
<pagan0ne> savvas, ok, error from the grub install: Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition   returned from        setup  (hd0)
<AlexHoover> Okay, this is really weird. So, I upgraded from 7.x with all the latest updates to the Hardy BETA last night, and the upgrade went smooth or whatever. But, when I boot up, it goes to the Ubuntu loading screen, and instead of going to the login screen, it goes to a shell-like screen. I says something abotu "initramfs" and "BusyBox".
<AlexHoover> it*
<AlexHoover> Did the install muck up?
<jkliff> luinfana, restart you mean the computer, right? this means you think i have the upgrade only half way ready, right?
<nosrednaekim> AlexHoover: yes.... do you have an older kernel around?
<AlexHoover> nosrednaekim, I discs for Ubuntu 7.x and 6.x
<stefg> AlexHoover: you are apparently stuck in the initial ramdisk file system... usually this means that the kernel doesn't findthe root-fs
<pagan0ne> nosrednaekim, im gonna take your advice and reinstall as i seem to be working from a hosed system....
<AlexHoover> What do you think I should do to fix it?
<AlexHoover> Ah
<luinfana> jkliff: Yes, but I think you were probably far enough along to have a working system. Back up important files and do a reboot.
<jkliff> backing up already... sadly this is my work laptop ;) hehe too many important files
<HetaUma> hi. Just installed hardy and I'm having some trouble with my wifi adapter. At 7.10 I could see the card in restricted drivers and install it from there. Now it's not on restricted drivers and though it seems to recognise that I have a wifi card it doesn't scan or give me any list of networks
<jkliff> (ok ok i know. upgrading to beta on a work machine is not the most smart thing to do, but i trust ubuntu folks ;))
<HetaUma> card is a boradcom BCM4306
<luinfana> jkliff: yeah, I'm questioning my sanity for upgrading my laptop...I use it for everything
<luinfana> HetaUma: type "ifconfig" in a terminal
<jkliff> i don't question mine. i know i'm a little deranged ;)
<HetaUma> luinfana, nope it's not there :(
<luinfana> HetaUma: OK, I have the same problem. It appeared as wlan0 in gutsy, but it's completely gone in hardy.
<luinfana> not sure how to help...can someone help both of us?
<HetaUma> luinfana, same card too ?
<jkliff> ok. i'll reboot
<luinfana> no, mine's a iwl4965 (intel), but still, the issue is that your wireless card disappears after upgrade
<luinfana> it shows up in lspci, but not ifconfig
<xtknight> woohoo hardy livecd
<Infecto> ok :) i reinstall to x64 8.04 alpha
<Infecto> or beta :)
<Infecto> and
<Infecto>  5552 root      20   0 26056  768  564 R  100  0.0  18:59.29 kdm
<Infecto> 100% cpu usage by kdm
<Infecto> its normal?
<xtknight> dont think so
<xtknight> but i use gdm
<xtknight> you could use gdm until kdm is fixed, if it is a known bug
<Infecto> in 32bit version ther was no this problem
<Infecto> gdm hmm
<AlexHoover> Bah, the upgrade messed my partition. I booted from a Kubuntu LiveCD and I couldn't access any files on my ext3 partition, even as root. Most of the stuff is corrupted. ;(
<jkliff> luinfana, it is working rather well actually
<jkliff> only my screen resolution it completely messed up ;)
<xtknight> but you may want to report the bug or discover if others are having the same problem
<xtknight> after 5 versions of ubuntu (dapper,edgy,feisty,gutsy,hardy) my graphics adapter isn't detected properly
<xtknight> bug filed since edgy :O
<luinfana> jkliff: OK, but you managed to get it back to normal?
<jkliff> it's usable. dont know yet how normal it is.
<jkliff> am just apt-getting 915resolution again... (got removed for whatever reason...)
<AlexLatchford> Hey guys, anyone have any ideas on how to stay connected to a Netgear Wireless Card after a restart? I have the card working using ndiswrapper, but every time I reboot it appears as though ndiswrapper module is not loaded correctly..
<luinfana> ok
<jkliff> but thanks for the insights and help
<luinfana> sure...hope you get everything back to normal
<jkliff> very appreciated and useful
<luinfana> np
<jkliff> so do i ;)
<dandel> it seems aticonfig from the latest repository still crashes.
<jkliff> ok
<jkliff> resolution back on track
<jkliff> this is starting do feel right again
<Turski> having a problem :/
<luinfana> good good
<Turski> i just removed manually installed nvidia 169.12 driver and installed it from apt
<luinfana> check the basic stuff...sound, internet connection, keyboard, mouse
<Turski> but after reboot X doesnt start anymore
<AlexHoover> Is it me or does the BETA install faster than the previous versions?
<AlexHoover> The BETA installed in about 3 minutes here.
<xtknight> what's the proper way to stop gdm?
<jkliff> do we still have trackerd issues in hardy?
<Turski> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Turski> for xtknight
<xtknight> Turski,  failsafe keeps kicking in and i just want to install the  nvidia dirvers from nvidia.com
<xtknight> i mean i managed to finally kill it with sudo killall gdm and sudo killall Xorg some unknown number of times
<xtknight> but hmm kinda odd
<xtknight> im using the livecd maybe that's why it's more difficult
<Turski> with manually installed nvidia driver AA didn't work for me
<xtknight> antialiasing?
<Turski> yeh
<xtknight> works fine here i think
<xtknight> the one in the nvidia repos should be the same thing, maybe with a patch for the module to install in the ubuntu kernel
<xtknight> unless it's a different version
<Turski> but when i removed that and installed one from apt and rebooted X, Aa worked
<Turski> but now X doesnt start anymore after complete reboot
<xtknight> for nvidia.com/hardy, i had to use "sudo modprobe -i nvidia" to skip install-script for the module.  otherwise it wouldn't insert into my kernel
<xtknight> and the livecd doesn't have nvidia.ko
<Turski> O_o
<xtknight> not looking forward to doing all this again ;)
<Turski> what nvidia repository
<xtknight> i usually like installing the latest so i go w/ nvidia.com
<Turski> but there is latest in hardy repos
<xtknight> but once i install hopefully restricted will work, andright now restricted is the latest
<fw0127> someone knows why my terminal is total blank after system boot in X
<Turski> 169.12
<xtknight> yeah
<Turski> and i just installed that
<xtknight> i just wanted to give the livecd a fair run, and restricted does not exist in the livecd
<Turski> ah
<xtknight> the default video drivier for my card has been screwed up forever
<Turski> but can someone help me with this problem :P
<xtknight> i had to overwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe to get my nvidia to work lol
<xtknight> hacky tho
<xtknight> Turski, what problem exactly?
<Turski> i just explained it
<Turski> X doesnt start
<xtknight> i see.  maybe you're dealing with failsafe issues as well but i dont really know
<Turski> O_o
<xtknight> what's the log say.?
<xtknight>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ashex> anyone know how to reconfigure X from terminal?
<xtknight> Ashex, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Turski> xtknight: failed to load nvidia kernel module
<fw0127> perhaps /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<xtknight> Turski, try "sudo modprobe -i nvidia"
<xtknight> and then gdm restart
<Turski> kdm* ;)
<Ashex> xtknight: that doesn't work for me
<Ashex> it just exits
<xtknight> Ashex, that means it worked.  restart gdm
<Turski> what does -i do?
<dandel> does anyone else have issues with the fglrx drivers at all?
<xtknight> Turski, it skips the install script.  it can be used for modules that have trouble with the kernel
<Ashex> xtknight: I'm building a machine remotely, I want to configure the driver and resolution
<xtknight> Ashex, ok sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  , without the -phigh
<dandel> it seems that aticonfig does not work again.
<xtknight> Ashex, this may give you options to configure
<Ashex> xtknight: I just get the keyboard options with that
<Turski> xtknight: but... how it helps O_o
<xtknight> Ashex, what video driver are you using?
<xtknight> Turski, huh?
<Ashex> that's how I usually do it, but now with hardy that doesn't work
<xtknight> Turski, did your works with -i?
<xtknight> work*
<Turski> hmm
<Ashex> xtknight: I just want to setup nvidia driver with 1440x900
<Turski> looks interesting
<Ashex> I might as well just edit xorg.conf i suppose
<Turski> what was the command for mouse support to terminal?
<xtknight> Ashex, ok "nvidia".  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<xtknight> Turski, no iea
<xtknight> no idea
<Turski> damn..
<Turski> i have it installed but...
<Turski> just can't remember
<Ashex> xtknight: okay
<Ashex> wow, 7.3 is weird
<Turski> ah, gpm
<xtknight> Ashex, 7.3?
<Ashex> xorg.conf has Modes set as "nvidia-auto-select"
<xtknight> oh xorg
<Ashex> yeah
<xtknight> i dont know ya xorg is all weird now
<Ashex> I'm guessing that's how dynamic resolutions are done
<xtknight> i did "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<Infecto> yep gdm works fine :)
<Turski> FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko': No such file or directory
<xtknight> to remove the weirdo xorg default
<Ashex> heh
<Ashex> I'll try it out when I get home
<Ashex> I had the motherboard died, took a month to do rma for it and then i had grub issues
<Turski> what do i do :S
<xtknight> Turski, install nvidia .sh ?
<flipstar> Turski: you need to reinstall nvidia for the current kernel
<fw0127> why i can see the boot message before x start,but not after ...
<Ashex> instead of trying to figure out what order i plug the 4 drives in to get it to boot, I just grabbed the dpkg selections and reinstalled
<xtknight> grub needs to adopt uuid
<Turski> AND the interesting part is that i have that file what it blames i dont have
<Ashex> yeah, you can set the kernel location with uuid
<xtknight> Turski, and you're using sudo?
<Ashex> but the groot can't be
<Turski> xtknight: yeh
<xtknight> the file's permissions are accessible?
<xtknight> how is UUID determined anyway?
<xtknight> is there a standard?
<xtknight> it would suck if grub and linux generated different uuids
<flipstar> !uuid
<Turski> xtknight: I installed it with apt
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Turski> i think it should be ok
<Turski> nvidia-glx-new package
<xtknight> install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)  ?
<Turski> i have
<xtknight> nvidia-glx* just has xorg libs
<xtknight> dunno
<xtknight> you're getting the same problem i am then
<xtknight> i thought nvidia.ko was just missing from livecd x64
<Turski> but this isn't livecd
<xtknight> yea that's my poiont
<xtknight> it's more widespread ?
<fw0127> why the window menus disappere very quickly after i click it? it make me creasy...
<Turski> and it's not missing
<blekos> hello
<xtknight> Turski, check dmesg
<xtknight> fw0127, maybe compiz bug
<blekos> anybody has probs with wireless?
<xtknight> no blending on fade-out
<Turski> what about dmesg :S
<xtknight> Turski, should be something at the end, maybe?
<xtknight> i dunno
<fw0127> how i can get it off :( i know little about it
<xtknight> try this: "sudo rmmod nvidia" then "sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko"
<xtknight> fw0127, system->preferences->appearance->Desktop Effects->None
<xtknight> Visual Effects*
<keturn> hooray, my networkmanager catches signal 11
<fw0127> you know the bottun of the left corner when I push it the menus disappered also...
<orkun> my wireless does not work with nm-applet anymore! last thing i did was getting ot of standby
<keturn> the backtrace is pretty crummy because it finds no debugging symbols.  are there -dbg packages I should install?
<alka_trash> after a upgrade, I noticed that I'm still using alsa, Pulse is installed, but I doesn't see to be used. is this correct?
<orkun> how can i troubleshoot that?
<Infecto> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GS (rev a1)
<avis> in hardy how do i configure xserver-xorg ?  using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't allow me to choose a video driver or configure my monitor
<xtknight> wireless problems are normal for hardy now i think
<xtknight> may be a known problem
<xtknight> a lot of people are having it
<fw0127> so i cannot acess system settings, is there an alternate way?
<xtknight> fw0127,  gnome-appearance-properties
<xtknight> ?
<xtknight> in terminal
<nosrednaekim> fw0127: KDE4?
<fw0127> kde4
<xtknight> avis, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg   ?
<orkun> avis, with nvidia nvidia takes responsibility for that
<xtknight> try priority low for it to show all messages
<orkun> avis, with intel you have to take care by yourself
<orkun> avis, with ati everything sucks :) anyway you can go to start other screens and graphics and take some gui action there
<blekos> can you plse confirm if wirelles has problem?
<Turski> hm... now that file disappeared
<Turski> or maybe my db was old and that's why locate found that
<orkun> the changes you apply will be saved there.
<Turski> however, i'm not having nvidia.ko now :/
<avis> i have nvidia and when i do the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg after the keyboard configuration it write the xorg.conf to hard drive and never moves on to video
<orkun> hey there again - can nm-applet have anything to do with xorg.conf?
<xtknight> orkun, not that i know of ?
<xtknight> why would these be correlated ?
<orkun> hmpf... how come with computers not changing anything results in not working anything :>
<nosrednaekim> avis: that command no longer works with xorg 7.3
<Turski> yeh, not having nvidia.ko for -12 kernel
<xtknight> nvidia is messed up i guess
<orkun> been to standby and now everything i do in nm seems just not to effect anything :>
<xtknight> for hardy bea?
<orkun> iwconfig essid blabla works fine
<fw0127> it says there is a conflicts with other systems setting...afterall i enter it and the visualeffects are turned off, but i still cannot acess the menubar
<avis> nosrednaekim, ok thank you. whats the new one ?
<orkun> maybe i can go to standby again and everything will be fixed ^^ brb
<xtknight> for hardy wireless problems
<xtknight> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=hardy+wireless&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<xtknight> there's several
<Infecto>  http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Infecto> which one of this should i use?
<xtknight> bug 201180
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201180 in linux "[hardy] kernel 2.6.24-12 breaks wireless (atheros)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201180
<xtknight> bug 199066
<Infecto> http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<Infecto> or
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199066 in network-manager "[iwl4965] wireless support broken since 0.6.6~rc2" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199066
<Infecto>  
<fw0127> what can i do?
<xtknight> Linux IA32/Latest Version: 169.12
<xtknight> or amd64
<xtknight> fw0127, sorry i'm not really sure
<xtknight> fw0127, do you recall seeing anything that said HAL did not start
<xtknight> i also had no menu when i had HAL problems
<xtknight> but that coincided with my video issues
<fw0127> how can i prove it?
<Ashex> hmm, got most things setup
<xtknight> umm
<xtknight> i donno
<Ashex> anyone know if FreeNX works in hardy?
<fw0127> and my other terminal is black, after boot into x-windows, so i cannot see what happens before
<Infecto>  i`m nto suer too
<fw0127> test to see if i live
<fw0127> and it works only in firefox :(
<jessica> i need help with my network
<Raspberry> my iwl4965 network card connects to my 5Ghz wireless router but it won't work at 300mbps, only 54mbps... in Windows this works fine... any thoughts?
<xtknight> jessica, are you using hardy?
<xtknight> and wireless?
<Raspberry> jessica: you're still in here with problems ?
<jessica> yes im using hardy yes im still here
<Raspberry> jessica: now what's wrong?
<avis> i'm unable to use 'screen and graphics' to configure video and monitor in hardy.  it crashes when i select 'nv' and choose 'monitor, widescreen, detect'
<xtknight> avis, pretty much same here
<jessica> the same thing
<xtknight> avis, nv does not work on my7800gt
<avis> ouch :)
<nosrednaekim> Raspberry: my freind can't even get 54mbs working
<nosrednaekim> avis: use vesa
<jessica> my wireless dose not work
<avis> xtknight, if you use envyng does it ever give an option for 'nvidia' instead of 'nv' ?
<xtknight> ya no one's wireles really works right now
<xtknight> i guess i could try it
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: I'm only get connection quality in the 40%-50% range too
<avis> am using vesa but i have a widescreen monitor and it looks horrible
<Raspberry> my wireless works fine
<xtknight> avis, ah i never useud envyng.  i installed off nvidia.cmo
<xtknight> used*, .com*
<nosrednaekim> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Raspberry> jessica: what mfg and model wireless card?  running gnome desktop or kde?  what version of hal and libhal1 are you currently running?
<jessica> mine dosnt i have ndiwrapper and it picks up the networks it just dosnt connect to them
<Raspberry> jessica: it just spins and spins... right?
<jessica> yes
<nosrednaekim> Raspberry: mind telling me the kernel module name for your wireless?
<jessica> when the two dots are there and the blue thing spinning the first bottem light comes on then it stops
<Raspberry> jessica: well that's different than the problem I had ... I had unsecured networks I was trying to connect to... you're trying to connect to secured networks, correct?
<blekos> i'm having problems with my wireless as well, but ubotu mentioned there is a bug
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: what's the best way to find that out?
<nosrednaekim> Raspberry: lshw
<jessica> yes a sercure network with 64 hex WEP sercurity
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: I can never remember all the commands :)
<blekos> Launchpad bug 199066 in network-manager "[iwl4965] wireless support broken since 0.6.6~rc2" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199066
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199066 in network-manager "[iwl4965] wireless support broken since 0.6.6~rc2" [High,Incomplete]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 199066 in network-manager "[iwl4965] wireless support broken since 0.6.6~rc2" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/199066
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> looks like ubotu should respond to only one request per line
<jessica> i really need to fix my wireless
<blekos> so Raspberry, how did u make ur wifi to work?
<davek> gregory: I installed Qemulator and followed the instructions and I can't get it to work. Confusing. I added a virtual and set to cdrom but it doesn't work!
<Raspberry> blekos: it's always worked
<blekos> oh, i c
<Raspberry> except for 0.5.11-1ubuntu1
<gregory> davek: ok, will figure that out, nice to have you back
<Raspberry> with that hal libhal1 package
<Raspberry> that broke it
<Raspberry> NOW it's just slow since that was fixed
<blekos> hm, then i should considering of downgrading...
<Ashex> wee, now thunderbird downloads a months worth of emails
<fw0127> now i know i have not! install combiz
<Raspberry> blekos: this is what I'm running now 0.5.11~rc2-1ubuntu2
<Raspberry> jessica: then fix it -- instead of sitting in here and saying it's broken... you won't even answer simple technical questions ... make and model of your wireless card... if it's a laptop... what model... what version of hal and libhal1 are you running?
<nosrednaekim> Raspberry: you can just pastebin all the results of that command, I'll find the answer
<nosrednaekim> oh.. and you have to run it with sudo to see the driver
<xtknight> mich54, what's the problem ?
<mich54> xtknight : i have a prob with my vga driver !
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: yeah I did ... i'll pastebin it now
<jessica> i dont know what version of libhal1 im using i think its the latest its a toshiba equium V200 laptop and my wireless card is RTL8187B
<xtknight> mich54, what video card are you using, and you have Hardy installed?
<davek> gregory: I loaded the Hardy live CD and pointed it to /media/cdrom0 . Added the engine as Hardy and created a emu-iso file in my home directory, what am I missing?
<fw0127> now i installed them
<mich54> xtknight : yeah , i updated from gutsy today , it was workin very good b4 that
<xtknight> mich54, what video driver are you using?  and where are you now?  in vesa mode or on another pc?
<fw0127> now the problem remains
<fw0127> xtknight, should it be the problem of kde4?
<xtknight> fw0127, sorry.  i really have no idea
<xtknight> does hardy use kde4?
<gregory> davek: qemulator hangs here
<xtknight> i tried kde4 for gutsy and it was still pretty buggy
<fw0127> i have installed them, it works fine with gutsy
<mich54> it's workin but i used to have this problem when i was using windows without installin the driver , the windows doesn't move well , it jumps !
<fw0127> and it is same unter xfce :(
<xtknight> mich54, alright, you probably do not 2D XRender acceleration then.  and you need to install the official nvidia driver to get that
<xtknight> i think nvidia is broken on hardy now.  i'm not sure. but at least three people had trouble getting it to work
<davek> you mean, many use it?
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: http://pastebin.org/24882
<nosrednaekim> thanks
<gregory> davek: do you want boot from the physical cdrom, which has hardy burnt onto, or do you use a virtual cdrom drive, which holds the iso-file?
<xjjk> Raspberry: you've an X61 tablet? same here
<mich54> xtknight : so is there a way to fix it , or shall i just wait for an update ? and shall i report it ?
<Raspberry> xjjk: yeah -- I wish they'd have a real 3d card in it, but oh well :)
<xtknight> mich54, i dont know.  im on a livecd so i can't confirm the problem
<Ashex> mich54: do a search of launchpad
<xjjk> Raspberry: hrm, I like the X3100 great...
<xtknight> no way im installing this thing as -is
<xtknight> lol
<xjjk> it runs Compiz well enough, that's the extend of 3D acceleration I need
<Raspberry> xjjk: how do you like yours?  I get about 4 to 4.5 hrs of battery in linux and 6+ in Vista
<xtknight> does anyone know if ubiquity can install to a /dev/mdx device after you mdadm --assemble ?
<bluefox83> O.O
<xjjk> Raspberry: yeh, my battery life is terrible in Linux... ~3 hrs
<mich54> xtknight : oh ok , thx anyway ! i'll  try googling more !
<xjjk> I'm hoping hardy will change that
<xtknight> xjjk, enable cpu throttle?
<JoeShmo> anyone happen to know if the patches to libxcb from 3-16-2008 made it into the 8.04 beta yet?  I'm getting the 'ol locking assertion failures.
<Raspberry> xjjk: same here
<xjjk> Raspberry: you using 64-bit?
<Raspberry> xjjk: you know about the powertop util?
 * bluefox83 gets better battery life in ubuntu than in winblows
<Raspberry> xjjk: yeah, I'm running 64-bit
<xjjk> Raspberry: yah
<Raspberry> I was hoping to virtualize windows... I've got 4gb of ram in the thing
<gregory> davek: both options are possible, we just have to coordinate which you want to use
<xjjk> most my "problems" are that x86-64 doesn't have the same power optimizations as x86
<xjjk> which is supposed to have changed in the 2.6.24 kernel
<mich54> xtknight , there's also a problem with the sound
<Raspberry> xjjk: good :)  because x64 is noticeably faster
<xjjk> tickless, etc
<xtknight> xjjk, 2.6.24 has tickless
<xtknight> use -rt kernel
<bluefox83> i'm wondering if hardy will have better 64 bit support for wireless drivers...
<mich54> xtknight : to b more specific , the commands sound and esdsound , both don't work !
<Raspberry> xtknight: so if we're running 64-bit we should be running the rt kernel?
<mescon> Sorry, but I just upgraded to the Hardy Heron beta from 7.10... now the soundcard doesn't seem to be loaded, lshw -C sound gives me 828001G ICH7 HD Audio Controller (UNCLAIMED)... what module needs to be loaded for it to work?
<xtknight> Raspberry, or 32bit
<xjjk> I'm using the Intel 4965BGN... 64-bit drivers work great
<xjjk> xtknight: why do we want the rt kernel?
<xtknight> i know 2.6.24 has tickless for x64,ARM,etc but i dont know if hardy has it
<xtknight> -rt is realtime or tickless, it saves power on laptops
<xjjk> xtknight: it does
<JoeShmo> ok, how about this approach...  has anyone gotten hardy + amd64 +java + (firefox || opera 9.5) to work?
<xjjk> xtknight: er, I don't think rt is tickless...
<xtknight> no?
<xjjk> if anything it has a high tick rate
<xjjk> I forgot how rt worked
<xjjk> but it's not for power savings
<xtknight> linux-image-2.6.24-12-rt - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on Ingo Molnar's full real time preemption patch (2.6.24.3-rt3)
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> i dont know what it is
<xtknight> well ill check the kernel config for -rt and confirm you
<xtknight> i have x64 now
<xjjk> it lets applications that need CPU time immediately get it
<davek> I was trying to install with the live CD in cdrom. Should the iso be in the emu-iso directory on my home directory?
<bluefox83> i have to use 32 bit gutsy cus the conexant drivers don't work for 64 bit :(
<xjjk> which is a different problem then only giving the CPU time when there is enough work to do, i.e. for power saving
<xtknight> xjjk, well i think regular one uses the new scheduler if that's what you mean.  but im not sure about all the preemption stuff
<xjjk> xtknight: yeh, I don't care about the scheduler too much... I just want 5+ battery life
<gregory> davek: please dont forget to message me alas gregory: blabla
<brianski> w00t dynticks64++
<jessica> how would i install a kernal patch
<bluefox83> very carefully >.>
<gregory> davek: if you want to use the real cd-rom, you dont need the iso-file
<Raspberry> xjjk: although I came from a laptop that I was lucky to get 2hrs :)  So this 4+hr life is incredible
<xtknight> xjjk, CONFIG_NO_HZ is enabled in 2.6.24-12-generic, amd64
<xtknight> cat /boot/config-2.6.24-12-generic |grep CONFIG_NO
<gregory> davek: suggestion: remove the real-cdrom and let qemulator use the iso-file. so the iso-file will be your cd-rom.
<xjjk> xtknight: yes, I know... been saying that the entire conversation, it's why I'm hoping battery life under hardy will be better
<xtknight> -rt is not tickless i was mistaken
<xjjk> es
<xjjk> yes*
<davek> Where do I message you?
<gregory> gregory: the iso file is named like hardy-beta-desktop-whatever.iso ?
<xjjk> Raspberry: are you using GNOME or KDE?
<Raspberry> xjjk: gnome atm
<gregory> davek: the iso file is named like hardy-beta-desktop-whatever.iso ?
<xjjk> hrm, OK
<Raspberry> xjjk: I used to use KDE
<xtknight> xjjk, well i thouht you were runnning hardy already
<xjjk> I'm using KDE and I don't think KDE4 is very "power friendly"
<xtknight> it's better or it's not better with tickless?
<xjjk> xtknight: I was for 4 hrs
<xjjk> and I hosed my system
<gregory> !quote | davek
<xjjk> so I didn't really get to test anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> ah
<xjjk> hosed it trying to test something else
<xjjk> that may or may not have been broken in hardy (suspend/resume)
<Raspberry> xjjk: I have kde4 installed my system -- but it doesn't understand how to put dual displays side by side... it lays them over the top of each other... it might actually be an X problem
<xtknight> sounds like an Xorg problem
<gregory> davek: when your message starts with gregory: my client gives me an visual aid, that i got messaged in the channel. keeps you visible within all the other talk going in
<xjjk> I've not used dual displays with KDE4
<xtknight> kde4 supports one background-per-display though
<Raspberry> xjjk: X thinks my desktop is the size of my LVDS display and overlays the 1400x1050 display OVER the 1900x1200 display
<mescon> Sorry, but I just upgraded to the Hardy Heron beta from 7.10... now the soundcard doesn't seem to be loaded -- an onboard Intel ICH7 controller, lshw -C sound gives me 828001G ICH7 HD Audio Controller (UNCLAIMED)... what module needs to be loaded for it to work?
<davek> gregory: I got it.
<xtknight> mescon, i dont know i just heard of that problem yesterday
<Raspberry> I haven't figured out exactly how to file that bug, but I can't believe nobody else has it
<xtknight> but with no fix
<nosrednaekim> Raspberry: did you try using the xrandr configurator for kde4?
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: maybe -- is that the one in the control panel?
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: it doesn't do anything
<xtknight> no paravirt in x64?
<nosrednaekim> nothing?
<xtknight> there's kvm tho
<Raspberry> whoops
<Raspberry> :)
<Raspberry> I tried to flip to a new X session (F8) and the whole thing lockedup
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: what were you saying about xrand config in KDE4?  I booted in to KDE4
<nosrednaekim> Raspberry: that tool doesn't work?
<Raspberry> krandrtray?
<Raspberry> hmm krandrtray actually seemed to do "something"
<Raspberry> now my displays are the same resolution :P
<xtknight> hm what's krandrtray?  like gnome screens and graphics?
<xjjk> tray applet for adjusting screen res/etc, yeh
<Raspberry> something new ... all the apps keep changing in KDE4
<mescon> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01), should be supported by snd-hda-intel kernel module by default according to ALSA, but it doesnt seem to function properly (at least not in 2.6.24-12-386)
<xjjk> it's also in KDE3 I believe
<Raspberry> it adjusted my res the first time, but now it doesn't seem to change it
<xtknight> hopefully it works better with proprietary drivers than the gnome screens&graphics
<xtknight> mescon, "dmesg | grep -i codec"
<xtknight> mescon, does this give you no codec found
<Adys> any idea how to change the default icons for a specific mime type or extension?
<davek> gregory: I copied the iso from the cdrom  to the desktop. But it beacame a  cdrom0 folder instead of the original hardy beta .iso.
<xtknight> Raspberry, are you using "nvidia"?
<Raspberry> hmm it won't let me make my VGA display any larger than my LVDS display
<Raspberry> xtknight: no, intel
<xtknight> ahh
<gregory> davek: i have a problem: i cant support you with qemulator. on hardy it crashes. on gutsy it hangs.
<Raspberry> xtknight: I posted my entire machine specs here earlier
<clusty> you guys running electricsheep?
<gregory> davek: do you still have the original iso available, which you downloaded?
<clusty> any way to make gnome-ssaver able to rate sheeps?
<Raspberry> xtknight: As A pastebin link ... i don't have it since I got booted
<Raspberry> ok ... now my kde4 panel is gone :P
<xtknight> hold on..kde4 is not in hardy by default is ti?
<xtknight> it*
<xtknight> or is it in repos
<Turski> yeh
<Raspberry> it's in there
<Turski> in repos
<xtknight> i did try kde4 on gutsy with dual displays
<xtknight> and mine worked side by side.  so it must be an intel thing
<Raspberry> xtknight: there have been ALOT of changes in Hardy
<Raspberry> brb gotta restart again ... no panel
<xtknight> Raspberry, but doesn't it do the same thing in gnome?  up and down besides left and right?
<Raspberry> gnome doesn't work at all
<Raspberry> it won't change my graphics
<xtknight> oh great ;)
<Raspberry> my laptop display is a waste of a backlight
<brianski> is anyone else experiencing a lot of program crashes in hardy?
<mescon> found the bug
<davek> gregory: no it was deleted. if qemulator is crashing with hardy now, I'll just wait until the final version comes out. I guess I could try to install another distro just to see how qemulator works.
<Raspberry> I'd rather just have it off while I'm using the big display
<xtknight> mescon, oh yeah, what's the link?
<Raspberry> or just keep email on it or something
<xtknight> brianski, not too many
<nosrednaekim> mescon: what is it?
<xtknight> ive had one thing crash and it's cuz i was messing with compiz i assume
<gregory> davek: i have qemulator working now. wow. missing dependencies, but in gutsy.
<brianski> xtknight: yeah after a few updates and a reboot things seem better now
<gregory> bug in gutsy
<mescon> the default kernel is 2.6.24-12-386, the snd-hda-intel module is not compiled into the kernel, simply changing to the -generic version fixes it
<Raspberry> well I Thought I was going to have to restart things -- but apparently not
<mescon> gonna reboot and test it
<xtknight> mescon, weird is there a bug filed
<mescon> yeah, hold on
<Raspberry> the kde4 control panel for display changes never had the OK button "unlock" -- so it's never clickable
<gregory> davek: no i suggest sticking with it. well use the other option now: boot from physical cdrom.
<brianski> only big problem i've seen except the sound control panel being copletely divorced from reality is that if you boot single user, remount / ro, fsck it, and reboot, it hangs (unless you remount rw again after fsck'ing, which is not necessarily a good ideea)
<gregory> davek: this means: remove anything in your config, which points to the nonexistent iso-file
<mescon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/200451a
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200451 in ubuntu "[HARDY][REGRESSION] No Audio on Thinkpad (T61p) (dup-of: 200338)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 200338 in linux "no sound hardy kernel 2.6.24-12 " [Critical,Fix released]
<davek> so if I use the live cd rom in the /media/cdrom0 . What do I do?
<mescon> seems like thats the problem I'm having (using an ASUS P5W DH Deluxe mainboard with the onboard audio)
<mescon> not a laptop, but the same audio chipset
<Raspberry> yeah something is really screwed up with this dual display stuff yet...
<mescon> so it affects me too ;)
<nosrednaekim> what package would the wireless driver iwl4965 be in?
<mescon> reboot, brb
<nosrednaekim> Raspberry: apparently, my freind doesn't even have that kernel module available
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: I thought it'd be in kernel-modules or whatever ythat package is called
<gregory> davek: main -> boot options: tick cdrom, ok?
<nosrednaekim> sure its not in restricted or something?
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: it's an opensource driver
<nosrednaekim> hrm, ok
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: apt-cache search iwl4965 doesn't even turn up anything
<fw0127> anyone know why i cannot use system menus?
<Raspberry> nosrednaekim: it's in restricted
<Raspberry> bug #189666
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189666 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Intel iwl4965 microcode not included in rt restricted modules" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189666
<xjjk> Raspberry: sorry, you're looking for the 4965 driver?
<xjjk> it's in linux-ubuntu-modules
<nosrednaekim> I am
<xjjk> ah, OK
<nosrednaekim> xjjk: ok
<xjjk> it sometimes does not get installed
<Raspberry> xjjk: i'm fine :)
<Raspberry> xjjk: nosrednaekim needed to know
<nosrednaekim> xjjk: apparently...
<Raspberry> I'd like to register a bug against this display problem in hardy  / KDE4
<davek> ok
<Infecto> dpkg --force-all --purge nvidia-glx
<Infecto> (Odczytywanie bazy danych ... 86927 plików i katalogów obecnie zainstalowanych.)
<Infecto> Usuwanie nvidia-glx ...
<Raspberry> it's just such a broad problem I hate to put it in the wrong spot
<Infecto> dpkg-divert: b³±d sprawdzania `/usr/lib32/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<nosrednaekim> !info linux-image-generic
<Infecto> dpkg: b³±d przetwarzania nvidia-glx (--purge): podproces post-removal script zwróci³ kod b³êdu 2
<Infecto> Wyst±pi³y b³êdy podczas przetwarzania: nvidia-glx
<Infecto> can some one help me resolve this proloblem?
<ubotu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24.12.13 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<xjjk> just wondering, anyone have any experience using the encrypted disks? any lessons/stories?
<nosrednaekim> !info linux-ubuntu-modules gutsy
<ubotu> Package linux-ubuntu-modules does not exist in gutsy
<chiwawa_42> Is NetworkManager 0.7 planned for integration in hardy instead of the current 0.6.6 ?
<nosrednaekim> !info linux-ubuntu-modules hardy
<ubotu> Package linux-ubuntu-modules does not exist in hardy
<tnnc> yesterday someone told me to use mediubuntu to get libdvdcss2 and w32codces to be able to watch video i have try to add the links per the mediubuntu site for gutsy but it seems the video still doesnt work can someone tell me what i need to do thanks
<xjjk> nosrednaekim: OK... it's named *something* like that...
<nosrednaekim> xjjk: apparently linux-ubuntu-modules isn't a package
<gregory> Infecto: we cannot read your language, which language is it?
<xjjk> nosrednaekim: actually
<xjjk> I think the bot is wrong..? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/main/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-12-generic
<nosrednaekim> xjjk: lol
<Infecto> gregory: its polish but its ok i just get that i have 64 bit sys
<Infecto> gregory: its polish but its ok i just get that i have 64 bit sysnot 32
<gregory> Infecto: maybe you are missing a *32 package: you can search for it via apt-cache search Gl | grep 32
<tnnc> i trying to get  video to work in 8.04 which i didnt say above
<nosrednaekim> !info linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic
<ubotu> linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic (source: linux): Linux kernel image for version 2.6.24 on x86/x86_64. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.24-12.22 (hardy), package size 17935 kB, installed size 60376 kB
<davek> gregory: have to run. thanks
<VanDyke> hai pepol
<VanDyke> :P
<nosrednaekim> hey VanDyke
<VanDyke> kde4 here
<VanDyke> allllllsumm
<burken> do i have to uninstall old nvidia drivers before upgrading?
<Infecto> hmm
<VanDyke> it will ask you to uninstall older drivers
<burken> VanDyke: sybaptics?
<burken> VanDyke: or apt
<Infecto> now i guest thanks to my friend that i dont need to install 64bit arch to get hig mem avaible :) -server kernel have this posibility :)
<VanDyke> burken, I'm talking about official NVIDIA drivers
<burken> VanDyke: mhm..
<VanDyke> that's PAE for you, Infecto
<Infecto> VanDyke: yes, and PAE is in -server, so i dont need to recompile kernel yes? i or i think wong
<VanDyke> true
<nosrednaekim> PAE?
<tnnc> yesterday someone told me to use mediubuntu to get libdvdcss2 and w32codces to be able to watch video i have try to add the links per the mediubuntu site for gutsy but it seems the video still doesnt work can someone tell me what i need to do thanks
<tnnc> i trying to get  video to work in 8.04 which i didnt say above
<zefyr> maybe you could save a feed locally leo
<pagan0ne> ok, well ive given up on installing 8.04 in its presant state, on my hardware it seems more like a alpha release than a beta one....
<devon> when i plug my laptop in everything freezes up in kubuntu, this didnt start happening till i updated today...any ideas?
<zefyr> hmmm
<VanDyke> pagan0ne, what happens?
<pagan0ne> VanDyke the installer bombs on me, and grub fails to detect a hard disk after the installer finishes
<VanDyke> the installer was bombing on me time after time
<pagan0ne> VanDyke the installer gets to step 7, then i click install and it jumps to step 3
<VanDyke> then I stopped using CDRW's
<VanDyke> then it worked
<pagan0ne> VanDyke i have cd-r's no rw's and sevral copies, none work
<VanDyke> I'm using the alternate install image here
<pagan0ne> VanDyke at first it hung while trying to set the system clock
<VanDyke> are you using the default?
<pagan0ne> VanDyke im using desktop w/ kde4
<VanDyke> me too, but the alternate cd
<VanDyke> because I installed on a softraid0 array
<pagan0ne> VanDyke now whenever i get it all installed, and grub goes to install it cant find the harddrive
<VanDyke> sata?
<pagan0ne> yeah
<pagan0ne> laptop
<VanDyke> hmmm
<VanDyke> dunno what to say
<pagan0ne> VanDyke yeah imma give up for now
<pagan0ne> i hope this is ironed out in the final release
<cyclonut> so, am I safe in assuming that the latest round of updates do not introduce any major breakage?
<pagan0ne> i mean i love alot of what was done in it, but if it wont install on my system i cant use it, and i HATE vista
<VanDyke> pagan0ne, it's saddening to see you give up too soon :(
<pagan0ne> VanDyke ill just wait for production release
<VanDyke> which sata controller do you have? is it a Intel laptop?
<gregory> pagan0ne: your laptops hardware is just "too new".
<pagan0ne> VanDyke i mean this is a brand new laptop and wireless doesnt work on it under kubuntu w/o ndiswrapper
<gregory> one is on the safe side after 1 year after laptop market release
<cyclonut> pagan: what is wrong with ndiswrapper?
<pagan0ne> yeah its a hp tx1320us
<pagan0ne> cyclonut id just prefer native linux drivers
<cyclonut> pagan0ne, are you on a broadcom card? or is the intel troubles that have been arising?
<pagan0ne> cyclonut im pretty sure its broadcom
<cyclonut> pagan0ne, in that case, you can kick and scream and wish and hope for native drivers, but you wont get var
<cyclonut> far*
<cyclonut> pagan0ne, broadcom will not release the necessary info for their chipset to produce native drivers.
<pagan0ne> cyclonut i know that, but i mean im going through all these hoops just to get kubuntu installed so i can run an emulated driver... lol
<pagan0ne> brb
<cyclonut> pagan0ne, the emulated driver really doesnt make much of a difference... the only trouble I've had is not being able to use packet monitoring capabilities
<cyclonut> i.e. no snort
<cyclonut> best thing about hardy for me? Under full load, my laptop runs about 15-18 degrees cooler than it ever has under linux before
<ali1235> maybe they fixed that ACPI bug where the fan doesn't run
<cyclonut> the fan always ran for me, just always ran on low
<cyclonut> and I think thats a possibility... which is why I am a little terrified to install the update to acpi that is sitting in my update manager right now
<ali1235> i'm just bitter because i didn't read the release notes for 7.10 and now my laptop is toast
<cyclonut> I can understand that-I did the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and trashed my lappy too
<cyclonut> I spent yesterday reinstalling. Thank the good geek that I had full backups
<ali1235> toast, as in totally dead, needs a new motherboard
<cyclonut> oh dear
<cyclonut> how the heck did such a thing happen?
<psy> how do I upgrade Kubuntu 7.10 to Hardy?
<cyclonut> update-manager -d
<cyclonut> be careful
<psy> update-manager: command not found
<cyclonut> oh, err kubuntu
<cyclonut> in that case, Im not sure. sorry.
<VanDyke> okay how does one install plasmoids ?
<xjjk> psy: kubuntu.org, first article
<VanDyke> damn so many errors
<xjjk> psy: if you're going to upgrade, please use the recommended way and report any problems
<ali1235> well, it happened about a week after i upgraded it to 7.10. i left it running a compile overnight, and in the morning it was off. has not worked since, it does not post. then a few months later i noticed the second to last item on the release notes: "CPU fan no longer runs on Dell Latitude L400"
<pagan0ne> cyclonut yeah thats why i dont like it i use snort alot @ work
<cyclonut> ali1235, im sorry to hear that. no good at all!
<cyclonut> pagan0ne, ah, yeah, well in that case, perhaps you should've investigated the card your lappy came with before purchasing
<ali1235> i can't prove ubuntu killed it, after all it was 10 years old. i figure the heat stress was just the final straw...
<cyclonut> pagan0ne, Im not sure how well they work, but could you use a USB wifi card?
<cyclonut> ali1235, yeah, that 10 yr old thing couldnt have helped
<pagan0ne> cyclonut i had planned on it, but like i was saying im gonna wait for 8.04 to stabilize a bit
<psy> xjik: well for starters the command doesn't seem to work for me, I get "Unknown option '--dist-upgrade-devel'."
<xjjk> psy: does adept work...
<xjjk> psy: that option has been there since dapper or so
<psy> xjik: oops, forgot the "
<xjjk> heh
<xjjk> psy: btw, make sure you disable any 3rd party repositories
<bluebanana> re: boot loader: which device should i install boot loader: /dev/sda/ or /dev/sda1?
<Seamus> Anyone get some networkmanager breakage lately?  It was using 100% CPU and when I rebooted it didn't want to start back up.
<xjjk> and if possible, remove 3rd party packages... I had hiccups with some extra packages I had installed
<xjjk> that had newer versions in hardy
<bluebanana> i'm installing xubuntu beta 8.04 on a computer. the computer will have nothing else on it (no windows, no other linux)
<Seamus> Where is the network manager init script?
<psy> ok, here goes...
<cyclonut> Seamus, that 100% thing with NM should be fixed
<psy> lol, Adept crashed
<Seamus> cyclonut: maybe, it actually seems like my notification area is to blame here.
<Seamus> it's back and up and running and nm-applet is working.
<VanDyke> adept is buggy
<VanDyke> damn
<VanDyke> synaptic is years ahead
<tnnc> has anyone got 8.04 to play mov wmv files in 8.04
<VanDyke> installing jre through adept was impossible
<psy> yeah, I do miss synaptic
<Heartsbane> any word when the Nvidia driver will be fixed? I understand the driver is not free and it might be Nvidia's fault
<VanDyke> I installed synaptic here, but I find myself using command line apt much more
<VanDyke> Heartsbane, I'm using NVIDIA official drivers here... no problems at all
<Seamus> Anyone here tried doing an LTS upgrade of a dapper server yet?
<Heartsbane> VanDyke: which card?
<VanDyke> 8800GT
<Heartsbane> VanDyke: are they ones from the repo? or from NVidia's site?
<Loevborg> What do I add to /etc/apt/sources.list if I installed from a USB stick (not a CD) but I still want those software sources?
<psy> Well, it's working now. It's going to take 6 hours to download so I'll let it go overnight.
<Heartsbane> VanDyke: ah I am using a 5700Ultra on this machince
<Seamus> I don't think the OSS drivers support much on the new nvidia cards.
<Heartsbane> s/machince/machine/
<Loevborg> I mean have an apt source from the USB stick.
<VanDyke> Heartsbane, nv site
<gregory> Seamus: try #ubuntu-server
<Seamus> I'm running an NVS 570m on a thinkpad, the OSS drivers could suspend/resume without a problem but they were very slow
<Heartsbane> VanDyke: ah thanx
<Seamus> then I used the proprietary drivers.  Very fast, but no suspend.
<VanDyke> damn
<VanDyke> kde4 is so bloody slow
<tnnc> has anyone got 8.04 to play mov wmv files in 8.04
<xtknight> mov works on 64-bit 8.04 for me
<rsk> ye
<rsk> use mplayer
<tnnc> rsk i try only audio no video
<xtknight> maybe a video driver problem
<lime4x4> anyone else having a problem with unable to capture usb port when trying to connnect to a usb camera?
<tnnc> xtknight the video on the computer is fine just doesnt seem to play
<Picklesworth> Hm... is there a such thing as a metacity theme that does away with the title bar properly?
<Picklesworth> I realized that I strangely prefer it if I set the titlebar font to 0, which ultimately achieves the effect I want but can't possibly be "good"
<Raspberry> so how do I use a gui tool in Hardy to setup my dual displays as anything BUT mirrored?
<jc-denton> is mp3 support broken in hardy atm?
<Tuv0k> lol
<Tuv0k> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gregory> jc-denton: no, just tested
<mohbana> can you install ubuntu from a image on a ext3/ntfs partition?
<jc-denton> hrmm wtf
<jc-denton> it worked
<jc-denton> but now it does not anymore
<jc-denton> which package contains mp3 support
<jc-denton> it does not with banshee, mplayer and the gnome thing
<jc-denton> ah
<jc-denton> now i remember
<jc-denton> i had to switch to oss in vlc for some reason
<jc-denton> mp3 is not the problem
<jc-denton> sorry
<jc-denton> and i have vlc running which blocks the sound now i guess
<ethana2> mohbana: yes
<mohbana> ethana2, how?
<ethana2> ...hmm
<ethana2> I'm not sure exactly, but OEM's do that kind of thing all the time
<vistakiller> WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_new failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_new
<vistakiller> WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_legacy failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_legacy
<vistakiller> WARNING: modinfo for module nvidia_new failed: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_new
<ethana2> probably a modified grub...
<vistakiller> i have this problem with the driver manager in hardy
<ethana2> actually, mohbana
<ethana2> i remember seeing a guide to do that somewhere
<ethana2> ..but i don't remember where...  but it's out there
<musikgoat> anyone seen an issue with the clock, when upgrading from gutsy amd64 to hardy?  where the clock locks up the gnome-panel?   I'm trying to get confirmation of a bug
<Adys> Could someone help me troubleshoot something weird? I got a folder in my trash which I cant delete nor move, like if it was only modifiable by root, but in the permissions it says Im the owner
<musikgoat> do you have the right to write, adys?
<Adys> yep
<musikgoat> hm, then i'm no help :-)
<Adys> I tried accessing /home/adys/.Trash as su, but it doesnt show up in there
<gregory> strange i cant open more then 3 gnometerminals
<skeel> xtknight: I got it working now... the generic kernel dropped me to a shell saying it couldn't read the root file system first.. the UUID seemed to be wrong (same as the 386 kernel UUID, weeeeird).. got that working now, so now sound works fine
<cyclonut> anyone else seeing memory leaks in hardy?
<odla_> will i be able to track hardy final by installing the beta and running periodically sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<odla_> or will i miss out on some packages?
<musikgoat> odla_: you wont have to dist-upgrade
<musikgoat> just upgrading will bring you to the same point as when final is released
<jewbilee> hi, i just upgraded to HH and now im running in low graphics mode.  Whay do I do to fix this?
<jewbilee> what*
<musikgoat> once the repos are loaded with the same packages
<odla_> musikgoat: really?  no need to run dist-upgrade at all?
<musikgoat> once you
<musikgoat> once you've done the dist-upgrade, you're in the hardy environment
<musikgoat> whether its beta or final release
<KalEl> firefox 3 beta seems to be buggier than hardy heron beta imho
<odla_> beta 4 is out now
<KalEl> yes that's what i'm running
<jewbilee> How do I get out of low graphics mode?
<odla_> oh i read firefox 3 beta to mean firefox 3 beta 3 ;D
<odla_> oops
<Adys> jewbilee: Whats your video card?
<jewbilee> Geforce 8600m GT
<Adys> did you sudo apt-get upgrade && update yet ?
<Adys> update && upgrade even
<jewbilee> no
<Adys> do so, nvidia drivers are a pain sometimes
<jewbilee> I literally just got done running the upgrade to Hardy
<Raspberry> hmm
<Adys> update upgrade and highlight me if you still have problems after that :)
<jewbilee> ok
<jewbilee> thanks
<Raspberry> so should I upgrade from gutsy to hardy or is that just a complete mess?
<Raspberry> :)
<Adys> hardy is stable, ish
<musikgoat> except for a few minor bugs, hardy is doing great
<Raspberry> i'm saying via dist-upgrade
<Adys> sound is still a bit messy
<Raspberry> my g/f's machine is running Gutsy
<musikgoat> dist-upgrade is a fine method
<Adys> wine and pulse dont mess good right now
<Raspberry> I thought about upgrading her box before she heads back to college tomorrow
<jewbilee> Andy: i did sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<jewbilee> Andy: now what
<Raspberry> i'm already running hardy
<musikgoat> Raspberry: as long as she doesn't mind getting alot of updates over the next 5 weeks, go ahead
<Raspberry> everybody is saying that they can't boot after dist-upgrading
<Raspberry> which is why I thought I'd ask
<musikgoat> i was able to boot two machines fine, after dist-upgrade
<Adys> jewbilee: It's Adys :P and try rebooting
<musikgoat> my amd64, and my 386 lappy
<Raspberry> is there a set of official instructions?
<jewbilee> Adys: hehhe sorry, and thanks, I'll brb I i still have problems
<musikgoat> raspbe
<Raspberry> or is it just a find and replace in sources.list .. then an apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade then a reboot?
<VanDyke> lol
<Raspberry> i've never done a dist-upgrade
<Raspberry> :)
<VanDyke> back to XP
<musikgoat> Raspberry: yes,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Raspberry> I've always just done a clean install
<VanDyke> gotta download the gnome image now
<VanDyke> because I'm sick already of KDE4
<Infecto> o man :) i love this game :) i install linux-server
<musikgoat> Raspberry: dist-upgrade modifies sources.list automagically now
<Infecto> and on this kenrle which one contains xen support
<Infecto> dont want to run nvidia binary driver
<Infecto> becaus dont
<Infecto> is there any solution for this?
<Raspberry> Infecto: if you're trying to do xen stuff i'd recommend installing OpenSuSE
<markelhas> hi ppl i've upgrade to 8.04 beta and now i've xorg using to much CPU. any tips?
<Raspberry> seriously -- it's got everything tweaked perfectly for xen
<Raspberry> markelhas: what version of hal are you running?
<Raspberry> markelhas: the package version, i mean
<markelhas> Raspberry, i don't now. how can i check it pleas?
<Raspberry> through the package manager
<jewbilee> Adys: I rebooted but its still in low graphics mode
<Raspberry> or through the terminal
<Adys> jewbilee: how many monitors are you trying to setup?
<jewbilee> just 1
<markelhas> Raspberry, where can i check the hal pack version?
<Infecto> Raspberry: no, i just want to have 4g ram support on 32bit system
<Adys> jewbilee: hmm, try apt-get install nvidia-xsettings
<Adys> jewbilee:  nvidia-xconfig *
<jewbilee> i think i fixed it
<jewbilee> but was the upgrade supposed to remove all of my beryl settings?
<jewbilee> and my avant-window-navigator settings
 * Adys doesnt use beryl nor awn
<markelhas> Raspberry, GNOME hal-device-manager 0.5.9.1
<Adys> risks to take :)
<jewbilee> hahah
<jewbilee> well, i still have my launcher for AWN
<jewbilee> but it doesnt work
<Adys> Actually, I used AWN on hardy a few weeks ago
<Adys> and it worked fine
<Adys> try purge install it
<markelhas> ppl can i restore my ubuntu version to 7.04?
<sayers> Is kde4 going to become more stable through the updates, or will it not be updated untill 8.10 ?
<jewbilee> Adys: what is a purge install?
<Adys> apt-get remove --purge, apt-get install
<markelhas> ppl can i restore my ubuntu version to 7.04?
<jewbilee> actually, before I do that, in the "Screens and Graphics" menu, it says my driver is the Generic VESA one
<jewbilee> which should I use since i have nvidia
<Adys> oh yeah
<Adys> you need to use the nvidia one
<Adys> uhm
<jewbilee> nv?
<Adys> system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<Adys> use the nv ones yes
<jessica> i am considering restoring my system to 7.10 because i cant get my wireless or sound work would you advice it
<VanDyke> jessica, reformat and reinstall
<jessica> isnt there a way to downgrade
<markelhas> jessica, how can i be done?
<VanDyke> I doubt it
<jessica> what
<markelhas> jessica, how can it be done?
<keturn> there's a mysterious ten-second pause during my boot sequence.  where do I report that sort of thing?
<jessica> o i dont know
<VanDyke> even if there was such a way, a lot of stuff would be broken
<jessica> i was just wondering
<Adys> keturn:  what sort of pause?
<Adys> and when exactly :p
<VanDyke> markelhas and jessica, just reformat
<markelhas> VanDyke, !? don't want to do that dude
<keturn> Adys: dmesg shows a ten second gap between "udev: renamed network interface waster0 to eth1" and "loop: module loaded"
<DG19075> Got a ? for the trusted brains here. I'm running 8.04 Beta, and even a stab at editing X11.conf, ny login screen is still stuck on 1280x1024. What to do?
<Raspberry> Infecto: you can't get 4gb of ram suppport on 32-bit system
<Adys> hmm
<VanDyke> Raspberry, PAE allows that
<Raspberry> so... if I installed gutsy ubuntu, but then added the kubuntu packages... and now run kde -- should I do a kubuntu or a ubuntu dist-upgrade?
<VanDyke> markelhas, well I guess you don't have one too many options
<Adys> keturn: Not sure where to eport that kind of stuff either nope
<jessica> by the time 8.4 is realsed and is stable will my wireless work
<Adys> DG19075:  Tried dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<markelhas> VanDyke, after the update to 8.04 beta my xorg is using to much CPU
<VanDyke> jessica, which wireless card do you have
<jessica> RTL8187B
<jessica> its made by Realtek
<VanDyke> I know, I have one too
<jessica> please help me
<jessica> i have tryed everything
<VanDyke> haven't tried it with ubuntu 8.04 but with my slack install it works fine
<jessica> it worked fine on gutsy
<Raspberry> jessica: are you the jessica_lilly that's posted all over the forums asking for help ?
<jessica> yes
<jessica> im trying to get help and yes im looking at all my things ive posted on i need to find a answer to my wireless my sound and a few other things arnt working but i will fix them in my own time my wireless is very important
<Raspberry> and did you see Brian1's response?
<DG19075> Adys: Just tried that and all I get in terminal is a list of options, even with the space and double dash after dpkg...
<Raspberry> jessica: and you're the same person that said your webcam didn't work in 7.10?
<jessica> yes but ive fixed that
<jessica> and its made by the same person so its bound to be me
<Raspberry> you didn't post your fix in your question
<Raspberry> if you have a problem register a bug
<Raspberry> at launchpad.net
<Adys> DG19075:  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<jessica> i have yet my wireless is important i want it fixed very fast
<Adys> jessica: Then why are you running hardy in the first place?
<jessica> so im trying to use all my resoruses avalable to me to get it fixed asap
<Raspberry> I agree with everybody else though ... reinstall from an ISO and see what happens
<Raspberry> jessica: this is BETA... stuff might not be working
<Adys> *shrugs*
<xtknight> why wont my mplayer, vlc, or audacious output any sound, while totem works fine?
<jessica> yes i realse that half my hardware isnt working but i like a challange just not with wireless
<VanDyke> lol
<VanDyke> ubuntu 8.04 supports even my external sound card out of the box
<Raspberry> coming in here since last ngiht and repeatedly saying "it's broken" doesn't fix your problem... you know I've been asking you for almost 24 hrs what model and manufacturer your card was and the first time I actually saw you post that was 20 minutes ago
<Adys> jessica: it's not about wanting your wireless to work, i'd want it to work too if I had the same problem. It's about expecting it fixed fast :p
<VanDyke> jessica, www.realtek.com.tw download drivers and fix it
<gaminggeek> hmm compiz isnt working in hardy for me
<Adys> it'll be fixed "before release" if anything, in the meantime if you're not wiling to get away with hardware or software problems you shouldnt be running unstable
<xtknight> oh i had to use -ao pulse
<xtknight> why does hardy ues pulseaudio now?
<VanDyke> and if half your  hardware doesn't work, then stick to windows please, especially if you can't even fix a wireless driver
<xtknight> seems pointless
<Raspberry> Adys: it'll be fixed before release... if we're lucky ;)
<jessica> i need wireless my sound i can live with out, my cd drive not working right on hardy for some odd reason i can live with out my graphics having problems i can live with out but my wireless i need
<Adys> hehe
<jessica> and rasberry i have posted my details about my problem many times over the 24h period
<Adys> jessica: Try downgrading to gutsy :)
<DanaG> Hmm, something interesting:  I've now installed OS X on my laptop, and I get the exact same load-cycle issue there; thus, Ubuntu is not the only thing 'abusing' hard drives.
<Adys> jessica: All we can do is help you troubleshoot your problem, we cant magically fix it
<Raspberry> I'd just be great if you ask and then let us help ... treat us like equals ... not like we're some Dell tech support person .  I'm not getting paid $8/hr for you to scream at me :P
<Raspberry> I understand it's frustrating
<jessica> ok im sorry i am just getting worked up
<odla> anyone else have fuzzy fonts in gnome-terminal?
<Raspberry> but post your question and file a bug with launchpad and it'll get discussed and hopefully resolved
<xtknight> am trying to find out why mplayer sounds better than totem also.  totem sounds like tin cans lol
<jessica> to be honst everything is going wrong in my life and im just under a lot of stress ill try and carm down
<xtknight> not that bad just a little worse to be honest :p
<jessica> sorry for shuting at you
<Raspberry> jessica: yup -- i know how that goes
<Raspberry> jessica: so you're using ndiswrapper ?
<Raspberry> jessica: there is a native linux driver for that card
<Adys> odla: its fine here, tried rebuilding font cache?
<Raspberry> jessica: have you seen this?
<Raspberry> jessica: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=705490
<jessica> ill take a look thanks
<xtknight> my day sucked today as wel
<xtknight> lol
<Raspberry> heh
<xtknight> funny hwo that works.  maybe it's because i tried hardy ;)
<Raspberry> heh -- hardy always seems to break at the least opportune tines
<Raspberry> times
<xtknight> wel regressions really get to me
<Raspberry> or maybe it's because I run the update-manager every 4 hrs :P
<xtknight> my mplayer doesnt work anymore? wtf
<xtknight> etc..
<sharperguy> anyone know how to get jre plugin working in firefox 3?
<gaminggeek> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Error: Could not acquire compositing manager selection on screen 0 display ":0.0"
<gaminggeek> /usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<gaminggeek> why is it doing that??
<xtknight> i mean i hope the final is better, ill do everything i can to ensure it is.  but still
<VanDyke> it's actually amazing how many people upgrade to a beta distro over their production machines then complain that it's borked and they can't reformat
<Raspberry> jessica: and there's this http://briancantin.blogspot.com/2007/11/hacking-rtl8187b-on-linux.html
<xtknight> VanDyke, i havne't upgraded.  im on the livecd.  there's no way i'd commit this to disk as -is
<xtknight> lol
<VanDyke> gaminggeek, do you have composite enabled on xorg.conf ?
<xtknight> im just a little concerned :)
<Raspberry> jessica: and this: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=707447
<xtknight> that's all
<VanDyke> xtknight, I am committing to disk, but since my main OS is XP I can reformat anytime I want
<gaminggeek> VanDyke: I assume so its the default config for an nvidia card
<VanDyke> hahah
<xtknight> ahh
<odla> Adys: looks like this here -> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=53995158647e5703d66674&p=screen
<VanDyke> gaminggeek, nope
<Raspberry> jessica: and these look to be good working drivers: http://www.datanorth.net/~cuervo/rtl8187b/
<gaminggeek> VanDyke: the metacity composite is working fine..
<VanDyke> did you install emerald ?
<Adys> odla: Looks fine here
<Adys> you sure its not your screen?
<gaminggeek> I dont want to install emerald I dont like it
<jessica> the drivers at datanorth.net i used with gutsy but it wont work with hardy when i try and compile them i get errors
<odla> Adys: nope ... i'm on live cd and debian looks fine
<Adys> What's supposed to look wrong?
<Raspberry> jessica: errors is a very vague term... care to elaborate?
<VanDyke> gaminggeek, check your xorg.conf to see if you have " Composite "On""  there
<odla> Adys: the fonts in the terminal are not very sharp
<Adys> oh
<odla> they are fuzzy
<xtknight> odla, gome terminal?
<odla> xtknight: yup gnome-terminal
<jessica> er yes i can tell you the error i got
<xtknight> odla,  try messing with system->preferences->appearnces->fonts but you may need to restart apps to see the effects
<Raspberry> jessica: here's your problem... there are no drivers for your wireless card included with hardy
<keturn> or, really, it might be cheaper to ask who *does* have working wireless, and pick up a new usb or pcmcia card.  if you don't want the latest super draft N wireless technology, new hardware might be cheaper than your time.
<Adys> odla:  Edit --> Current profile, you can mess with colors here
<odla>  xtknight: i've done that ... 96 dpi, lcd
<jessica> can i compile some
<Raspberry> jessica: "I can confirm this, regretfully the r818x modules are still missing from the kernel in Hardy Heron."
<Adys> might help with the sharpness
<xtknight> odla, have you tried different antialiasing methods
<watchme> hi all....
<Raspberry> jessica: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/78255/comments/70
<xtknight> rendering->monochrome/etc
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78255 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[2.6.20-12] rtl8180 gone missing." [High,Won't fix]
<jessica> thanks ill have a look
<rinaldi_> i finally got my wireless working in hardy!
<gaminggeek> VanDyke: ah ok why isnt it in there by default?
<odla> xtknight: where's that stuff?
<jessica> can some one tell me what that website is for copying a big amount of code
<xtknight> odla, in system->preferences->appearances->Fonts
<VanDyke> gaminggeek, nope
<nikrud> rinaldi_ likewise on wireless. Finally had to learn wpa_supplicant
<xtknight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Raspberry> jessica: pastebin
<Adys> fonts -> rendering -> Subpixel smoothing
<watchme> does anyone can help me? Im getting the following error: after updating to hardy, I rebootet, and my PC keeps telling me, that I have misconfigured GDM, and he only has the / partition mounted with RO-option
<Raspberry> here's my favorite ubuntu hardy bug title of the day... Bug #77161
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 77161 in linux-source-2.6.20 "r818x driver doesn't work, makes kernel mad (dup-of: 78255)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/77161
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78255 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[2.6.20-12] rtl8180 gone missing." [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78255
<watchme> Oh,btw Im on console... any helpful URL, in qry please :)
<xtknight> lol
<odla> yeah i checked that out ... the fonts in gnome-terminal seem to be unphased by any changes
<VanDyke> LOL
<xtknight> when the kernel's mad, stuff hits the fan :P
<VanDyke> oh yeah
<rinaldi_> nikrud: for some reason the upgrade broke ndiswrapper, and since i had nothing to save on my laptop i did a fresh install. it didn't work at first but i eventually got it working
<Raspberry> apparently
<gaminggeek> VanDyke: what do I need to put in here again?
<jessica> thanks
<VanDyke> composite on
<VanDyke> do a quick google search for it
<xtknight> i thiink he meant makes kernel loco
<xtknight> or something
<VanDyke> ALRIGHT PEOPL
<nikrud> rinaldi_ my broadcom makes networkmanager choke. I'd always used it before, but finally had to learn something
<VanDyke> I'm off to a reinstallation with gnome
<Raspberry> although this one might beat it out... Bug #84229
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 84229 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[feisty] [amd64] a lot of programs get status D+ (dup-of: 78255)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/84229
<VanDyke> bbiab
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 78255 in linux-source-2.6.20 "[2.6.20-12] rtl8180 gone missing." [High,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78255
<Raspberry> D+?!
<watchme> no one?
<xtknight> hahha
<xtknight> D+ he means in the ps ax thing :O
<xtknight> daemon i guess
<Raspberry> I hope that's less abrietary than the grading scale my teachers used
<rinaldi_> nikrud: i used wpa supplicant before but since gutsy i have found the network manager to work a lot better, along with nm applet
<jessica> ok this is the error i get from trying to compile the driver http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60622/
<xtknight> Raspberry, lol http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74040
<ubotu> KDE bug 74040 in general "(KDE-Start beendet - >10* Bildschirmflackern)/(Kein reset vOn hOtkeys durch KDE-Menu-EditOr)" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<nikrud> rinaldi_ for me, networkmanager crashes hard in hardy. Worked at some point yesterday, but went back to the same behavior.
<Raspberry> heh
<odla> this bug looks like mine -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fontconfig/+bug/63403
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 63403 in fontconfig "Semi-random ugly font rendering in Edgy (no font hinting)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Raspberry> jessica: try "  autogen Makefile.def  "
<Raspberry> jessica: w/o the ""
<jessica> ok
<jessica> thanks
<Raspberry> no idea if that'll fix it
<jessica> fserr 2: cannot stat Makefile.def:  No such file or directory
<jessica> thas what it said when i try autogen makefile.def
<Raspberry> hmm is there a Makefile in there anywhere?
<Raspberry> maybe without the .def
<jessica> no i normaly use the ./makedrv
<jessica> there is a makedrv file
<Raspberry> can you pastebin the content of that file?
<AlienX> does anyone know anything about envyng not working with a geforce 7900 GT in hardy?
<Raspberry> jessica: do you have the restricted modules package installed?
<Raspberry> somebody else was in here today with connectivity problems and it was because they didn't have that installed
<jessica> i dont know i dont think so
<Raspberry> jessica: install that before you keep struggling with this driver
<Raspberry> also... read this:  Bug #173880
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173880 in debian "rtl8187b error while compiling" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173880
<Raspberry> jessica: they're saying use the wrapper
<jessica> how would i go about install the restricted modules
<Raspberry> jessica: synaptec package mgr
<jessica> thanks
<Raspberry> jessica: read this... this *IS* your fix as far as I can tell... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ToshibaSatelliteL40-14N#head-d55a923f9323984bac07277ca136d2609ceb2ef4
<Raspberry> jessica: starting at paragraph 4 seems to be just about a step by step install guide
<jessica> thanks
<jessica> sorry to ask that but im in synaptic package manager and i dont know what to install
<Raspberry> jessica: ok if this fixes your problem... I want you to register a bug against hardy... do you part and report this problem and list this as your fix -- so that other people having this issue don't have to spent an hour trying to figure this out.
<Raspberry> jessica: I'll help you, but alpha / beta testing doesn't seem to be for you
<jessica> ok thanks
<viator> hi upgraded to hardy and when i gotoo drivers and check the box for my broadcom card and then restart like it asks it is still unchecked when i go back
<viator> how can i fix this
<Raspberry> if you're going to do this fix as explained in the last link ... you don't need to use Synaptec .. you can just install "Windows Wireless Drivers" using Add / Remove Applications
<jessica> ok thankz
<jessica> *thanks
<Raspberry> viator: what broadcom card is it?
<viator> i forget its been a while let me go look
<Pirate_Hunter> nice ppl very nice im installing hardy on vbox and i like the desktop look very jazzy not plain like the previous versions
<Pirate_Hunter> i give thumbs up to the creators
<viator> 4306
<viator> bcm
<viator> rev 3
<Raspberry> viator: bug #188975
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188975 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Broadcom bcm4306 rev 3 chipset not working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188975
<viator> well isnt that neat :|
<Raspberry> I thought we have a bot in here ... why am I googling launchpad bugs for everybody :P
<nikrud> bug 188975
<nikrud> !bug 188975
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188975 in linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 "Broadcom bcm4306 rev 3 chipset not working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188975
<viator> hope its not like the bug on my other laptop that was a regression starting with breezy  that hasnt been fixed
<Raspberry> viator: so help them out... and post your dmesg and lspci -nn
<nikrud> Raspberry probably because you know your wireless ;)
<keturn> !bug 205259
<keturn> I just filed that one.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205259 in network-manager "sigsegv with bcm4306" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205259
<Raspberry> nikrud: heh ... I use the bot to post that info :P  But people just come in and say it doesn't work ... I type "hardy ubuntu <wireless card>" and presto ... there's the bug
<nikrud> !google | Raspberry you got the fu
<ubotu> Raspberry you got the fu: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Raspberry> keturn: so then you should mark 188975 as a duplicate of yours or visa versa... let's keep launchpad cleaned up here
<Raspberry> the other day I must have spent 45 minutes marking bugs as duplicates of other bugs
<nikrud> keturn is that a sigsev in network manager?
<keturn> nikrud: yep
<Raspberry> viator: http://p-s.co.nz/wordpress/?p=21
<nikrud> I file so few bugs, they're nearly always there. At least all the ones I saw yesterday. Including that one with bcm4311
<Raspberry> I've filed a few
<Raspberry> most of mine aren't there because I've got new hardware :P
<Raspberry> the really disappointing thing (that got me to use Hardy in the first place) is how gutsy is so unstable ... and how so many bugs on Gutsy were marked "fixed in hardy / won't fix" and then you go to hardy and they're not fixed.
<Raspberry> so now I'm on a mission to get all these things fixed :P
<Raspberry> like the depressing state of acpi and brightness controls on Thinkpads
<derspankster> hope the bcm4318 isn't on a list somewhere
<Raspberry> bug #198476
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 198476 in linux "[REGRESSION] Impossible to change LCD brightness on Thinkpad R61/T61/X61" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/198476
<nikrud> ohhhh, brightness is fixed on my gateway!!! Joy!
<Raspberry> Thinkpad users have to change the acpi scripts because Ubuntu devs hacked the acpi thinkpad stuff and customized it
<Raspberry> what's crazy is it WAS working :P  for a long time
<jessica_> thankyou rasberry im not on wireless
<jessica_> its sucsessfully working
<Raspberry> jessica:  good!  that was a much easier fix, eh?
<nikrud> I filed a fair number of bugs in the hoary breezy days, there weren't many users. Now there's a lot of clued in people and I'm always behind
<jessica_> yes ill post up up now
<nikos> hey there
<Raspberry> jessica: yeah register the bug with the restricted driver on launchpad and make sure you track it so they can work with you to fix it -- it seems like a lot of laptops have that wireless card
<nikos> has anyone got pulseaudio an surround working?
<nikrud> only one I've found recently was apt-zip, and it's fixed upstream. Probably won't make hardy though
 * J-_ hugs nikrud, s'ok. you don't have to do most of the work now. \o/
<nikrud> J-_ I didn't then, either. I just pointed at work :)
<nikos> I have a 7.1 sound card but I only see a 2 channel sink
<J-_> =)
<Pirate_Hunter> 77% for hardy to go cant wait to test it out even knowing im so late :D
<Raspberry> I don't understand my girlfriend... she drinks a redbull and then takes a nap everyday :P
<Pirate_Hunter> anyway is there anything in particular i should know about hardy?
<Raspberry> Pirate_Hunter: it's buggy
<Pirate_Hunter> Raspberry: shes got a twisted metabolism
<jessica_> your girl friend is oviusly tolertent to caffeen
<jessica_> it has no affect on her
<Pirate_Hunter> Raspberry: yeah i worked that out since its still beta thats why i test it only in vbox before sending it to the hd but i feel sad for those that dont learn and just install it on the hd anyway
<viator> yeah but it doesnt emul;ate your exact hardware
<viator> sometimes all you can do is cross your finers
<Raspberry> Pirate_Hunter: I have been running hardy since Alpha 2 -- no real major issues minus the libc6 issue a week ago and yesterday's hal [no wireless 100% cpu] issue yesterday
<viator> fingers*
<Pirate_Hunter> Raspberry: oh thats better than feisty nice very nice but i have to admit the desktop took me by suprise it was so jazzy way better than the previous version, they really put their heads together on this one
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud, J-_: its nice to see you guyz here without me having to be asking for help on something :D
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud, J-_: let me rephrase guyz/females
<nikos> Pirate_Hunter:For the wireless problem you need to downgrade hal
<nikrud> Pirate_Hunter I'm just waiting
<nikos> or apply todays updates
<foxiness> hi every time i run Language support i see this "Could not apply changes! - Fix broken packages first." ,i can not fix it from synaptic or aptitude install -f
<slavik> I am trying to compile wine 58 for hardy(amd64) and it tells me that some libraries are missing.
<slavik> I have the dev libraries installed and also I have ia32libs installed ...
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud: waiting for what? your install to complete?
<nikrud> foxiness put   apt-get -f install  on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<nikos> anyone got pulseaudio and surround sound working?
<nikrud> Pirate_Hunter no, for yours, so I can help you ;-p
<Pirate_Hunter> nikos: dont use wireless im old fashion will stick to wired connection
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud: :D
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud: you know on vbox can i install guest additions on hardy or does that only work for m$
<Ramunas> hey folks
<nikrud> Pirate_Hunter haven't tried vbox, I run vista in vmware for work (very rarely)
<Ramunas> I just upgraded to hardy, everything seems to be fine except for compiz-fusion
<Ramunas> it doesn't listen to my emerald settings, why is that?
<slavik> Ramunas: install awn :)
<slavik> Ramunas: is emerald set as the window decorator?
<Ramunas> slavik: I did emerald --replace
<Ramunas> so it seems to be
<slavik> hmm ...
<Ramunas> oh, a restart of emerald helpeds
<slavik> is compiz running?
<slavik> oh yeah, that happens sometimes
<Ramunas> compiz-config-manager doesn't seem to do anything either?
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud: np i got vbox on both OS just incase i have to test beta version etc havent tried vmware, havent found the need to change yet
<foxiness> nikrud: http://pastebin.ca/953198
<slavik> I am trying to compile wine 58 for hardy(amd64) and it tells me that some libraries are missing. I have the dev libraries installed and also I have ia32libs installed ...
<Pirate_Hunter> nikrud: install doen and i have just logged in and i still think the desktop is kl now i need to find out what it offers compared to gutsy
<torpedo|dog> anybody know why there isn't a "leave message" button in my GNOME screensaver?
<slavik> kl?
<nikrud> foxiness then  try   apt-get install <the lanuguagepack you want> , paste that
<nikrud> Ramunas you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager , then call it with   ccsm
<Ramunas> nikrud, yes, I have that, and it doesn't seem to work, it worked just fine before the upgrade
<nikrud> Ramunas does calling ccsm in a terminal give you any errors?
<Ramunas> nope
<BadRobot> anyone in here using Ubuntustudio beta?
<nikrud> Ramunas no real clue then. Did you install anything today?
<Ramunas> nope
<foxiness> nikrud: i select my language and also English and it installed ,but my local language not work will
<nikrud> foxiness hm. I speak english only, and have only played with language support. If you can get me some good messages about the broken packages, maybe I can help with that.
<BadRobot> you can get other languages but you must set it when you install Ubuntu
<foxiness> am upgrade from 7.10 to beta
<nikrud> BadRobot you can add support as well, system->admin->language support. I added german as a lark in gutsy
<BadRobot> i try to install Ubuntu in english then switch then locales to Finnish on my wife's laptop but it didn't work
<nikrud> BadRobot did you try setting the language at the gdm login screen?
<BadRobot> so it's easier to install in the language that you speak
<BadRobot> no locales-fin and etc
<nikrud> giving it a go again, see if I remember how to set up another language
<foxiness> for me can not write on my language even when the my local language installed (this text suppose to be on local language coz am selected the local key)
<Raspberry> this is kinda my issue... anybody else seen this?  Bug #27668
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 27668 in system-tools-backends "Sharing folders doesnt set things up properly (dup-of: 14774)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27668
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 14774 in gnome-system-tools "[shares-admin] Shared folders requires a login" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/14774
<Raspberry> whoops :P  I mean Bug #27667
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 27667 in xresprobe "xresprobe drops highest available resolution on certain lcd's" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/27667
<EdwardXp3> i need some help trying to install new drivers or to detect new drivers on my system
<EdwardXp3> the latest kernel i tried install didn't work
<lupine_85> so, I'm totally on Lenny at the moment and needing an incentive to try out Hard Heron. suggestions?
<BadRobot> nikrud which language are you trying to set?
<EdwardXp3> i have to re-apply my wifi drivers or something,
<BadRobot> Just try out Lupine_85
<BadRobot> i was using Lenny too before and i run away from it
<nikrud> BadRobot I have a totally unintellible finnish interface. I did  system->admin->language support, enabled finnish. Logged out and selected options->language on the gdm login screen.
<nikrud> going back to english
<lupine_85> OK... let me put it another way. Is it better than feisty? gutsy? both of those were terrible
<BadRobot> as i said my wife is a Finn too,and i tried the same and didn't work
<BadRobot> or you do a fresh install in Finnish or you just keep it in English
<musikgoat> anyone seen an issue with the clock, when upgrading from gutsy amd64 to hardy?  where the clock locks up the gnome-panel?   I'm trying to get confirmation of a bug
<BadRobot> otherwise it will be half Finnish and half English
<nikrud> BadRobot I only read english myself. Have you tried the steps I suggested?
<BadRobot> Yep,it better the all of them
<BadRobot> I am using Ubuntustudio right now,the last one was a mess but Hardy it's amazing
<EdwardXp3> whats the command to search for something specific using ls -l ?
<EdwardXp3> ls -l  *alsa   ???
<lupine_85> does the text-mode installer still croak when presented with an LVM2 setup?
<BadRobot> Well,i have selected Finnish when i did the fresh install Nikrum,it was my easier for her like that
<nikrud> EdwardXp3  ls -l fileglob , * for many chars, ? for one
<BadRobot> *no sure lupine
<nikrud> BadRobot yes, makes sense to install in the language you use mostly
<nikrud> hm, rum. yo ho ho
<BadRobot> I use English,but for her it's easier in Finnish ,first because she is more the a noob
<KalEl> does hardy come with an rdp server as well as client?
<BadRobot> or 2x noob with linux
<EdwardXp3> like ls -l  al    i wanna retrieve everything that beings with al..
<nikrud> EdwardXp3 ls -l al*
<EdwardXp3> oo
<gluer> can i enter chinese characters like windows does?
<nikrud> EdwardXp3 and  ls -l [aA]l* finds everything that starts with an al or Al
<EdwardXp3> thanksw
<anakin_> Hello al, i am trying to install hardy, with apt-get upgrade after a fresh apt update. so far hitting the wall.
<anakin_> do i need a different source.list file to upgrade?
<nikrud> anakin_ are you on the desktop? I think that   sudo update-manager -d  is the preferred method
<EdwardXp3> ALSA lib control.c:874:(snd_ctl_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_pulse.so
<EdwardXp3> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<BadRobot> try psychocats.net/ubuntu
<BadRobot> anakin
<EdwardXp3> i get that error when i type in alsamixer :(
<gluer> nikrud: is the -d for developer?
<BadRobot> it's a good guise
<BadRobot> guide
<nikrud> gluer developer or development or something like that
<gluer> nikrud: cheers
<BadRobot> nikrud r u a Finn?
<nikrud> BadRobot no, Los Angeleno
<BadRobot> * you mean from LA
<BadRobot> nikrud
<BadRobot> ?
<gluer> anyone have a .deb link for realplayer that works with hardy?
<anakin_> nikrud, ok, thanks, let me try that
<BadRobot> i have it in .deb
<nikrud> amazing how many finns use linux :) http://counter.li.org/reports/arearank.php
<BadRobot> but i could to send it to you
<gluer> badrobot: does it work?
<BadRobot> i haven't seen many Finns using linux
<BadRobot> it's such hassle to any linux help in Finland
<BadRobot> yep
<BadRobot> i have extracted from wife's laptop ,she is still using linux mint
<gluer> badrobot: can u send?
<BadRobot> they have APTonCD ,so i copy all the important .deb file from there
<jester7> does anyone have a fix for the low volume issue on hardy yet?
<BadRobot> yep
<BadRobot> how can send it?
<gluer> badrobot: NFI
<gluer> ;-)
<BadRobot> i can try to upöpad it
<BadRobot> upload
<musikgoat> jester7: low volume issue?  do you have an intel_hda audio driver?
<BadRobot> nikrud ,how old are those statistics?
<nikrud> BadRobot I think they're regenerated at least once a week. At least it was several years ago. From the page, it looks like it's pretty regularly. Remember, it's based on voluntary registration there so it's only so so useful
<BadRobot> i think in Brazil there are a lot of people using Linux,the government are switch to linux
<BadRobot> now France also is switching everything from public sector to linux tii,not long it was the natinal police
<K4k-laptop> I've installed w32codecs but I can't seem to play MP3s in Hardy yet, is there something I'm missing? I can't remember exactly all you need to play them
<jester7> musikgoat: no, ATI
<musikgoat> ati makes sound cards?
<BadRobot> no you need gstreamer
<K4k-laptop> which one?
<musikgoat> jester7: did you try outputting lspci ?
<jester7> musikgoat: yeah, thats where i see that it's ati
<jester7> lspci
<BadRobot> go to add/remove and search:mp3 then install the gstreamer ,ffmpeg
<slavik> musikgoat: as part of their chipset, yes.
<K4k-laptop> thanks BadRobot
<BadRobot> nope
<musikgoat> hmm, i didn't know they made audio chips,  but I cant help ya then... I know of a low sound fix for the intel audio driver
<BadRobot> try ubuntu-restricted-codecs too
<musikgoat> sorry jester7
<jester7> slavik: right. Audio device:  ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia
<BadRobot> it may be useful
<jester7> musikgoat: is there a fix for the intel problem?
<jester7> musikgoat: i have a feeling it's pulseaudio
<BadRobot> VLC usually installs everything needed to play multimedia,K4k-laptop
<K4k-laptop> BadRobot, I have installed all of the gstreamer stuff, but it still won't play in either banshee or rhythmbox
<K4k-laptop> BadRobot, I want something to more then just play it, organize it too
<BadRobot> try VLC and see
<musikgoat> jester7: yeah, likely...
<K4k-laptop> k
<BadRobot> ah ok
<BadRobot> well, i like amarok for that
<BadRobot> i can't get my cd covers right with other media player,only with Amarok
<BadRobot> Elisa also it's a nice media player
<BadRobot> songbird too
<gluer> whats a good gmail checker?
<BadRobot> *Songbird it's cool,but it's a bit buggy @ moment
<BadRobot> I use Thunderbird
<Andre_Gondim> when I go to System --> Administration --> Channel sources is write 5.04 Hardy Heron, how may i fix this?
<thompa> i still cant get usb devices to show up or mount anymore
<BadRobot> it looks for emails every hour
<BadRobot> but you can set for a often you need
<Jean-Paul> Hello everyone
<VanDyke> YAY
<VanDyke> YAY
<Jean-Paul> I have a quick question
<VanDyke> gnome ftw
<Jean-Paul> Hardy is set for release at the end of April
<sercik> |kde4
<VanDyke> 8.04 beta, everything working so far
<sercik> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.2 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.2.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.2.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<Jean-Paul> but firefox 3 final is going to be released in june. How does that fit in an LTS release?
<sercik> help: i can't find a guide to install kde4 under hardy
<BadRobot> ...ubotu bite his tongue
<BadRobot> *bites
<jimmygoon> I don't understand why firefox betas got in an LTS release either
<Jean-Paul> don't misunderstand
<Jean-Paul> anything is better than FF2.0.0.12
<BadRobot> ... Ubotu you pervert keep you hands of the keyboard
<Jean-Paul> it's very unstable here
<BadRobot> yep,Epiphany Gecko 2.22
<VanDyke> FF3 is very stable for me
<Jean-Paul> heeps freezing on me all the time
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone confirmir this problema in channel sources?
<BadRobot> to me too
<VanDyke> uses a frickin lot less memory than FF2
<Jean-Paul> FF3 was stable in all the alpha's I tried (but that was Live only, I never installed those alphas)
<Jean-Paul> @vanDyke: THAT I believe
<VanDyke> heheh
<thompa> lsusb has Bus 002 Device 005: ID 054c:0325 Sony Corp. but cant mount
<Jean-Paul> but stability is worth more to me than mem usage
<VanDyke> but seriously, no problems at all for me
<sercik> excuse me! to install kde 4?
<BadRobot> i use Midori Web Browser too,it's very fast and it use WebKit and very low memory
<VanDyke> sercik, get kubuntu 8.04
<VanDyke> anyway, gotta reboot
<VanDyke> brb
<Jean-Paul> but the solution is to use something that is officially in beta (maybe RC) stage?
<sercik> kubuntu 8.04 is already out?
<thompa> sercik: i actually prefer kubuntu 8.04
<sercik> i have installed alpha 6 hardy
<BadRobot> Get UbuntuStudio
<Jean-Paul> @serick: no, it'll be released in April, hence the version number ;)
<thompa> can anyone help with no usb devices plugged in showing up
<Jean-Paul> Ubuntu Hardy and all of its derivatives are currently beta
<Jean-Paul> @thompa: what kind of system are you using?
<thompa> Jean-Paul: athlon x2 box, sata drive,
<BadRobot> Jean_paul i think Hardy is very stable,i was testing Dreamlinx 3 RC3 and it buggy as hell
<thompa> Jean-Paul: i had walkman and camera on an upgraded 64 to beta, now in beta 386 nothing
<BadRobot> too buggy for a RC,i couldn't gdebi to work
<thompa> Jean-Paul: ive tried mounting and computer shows an icon for usb when plugged in
<Jean-Paul> what version of Hardy are you using? x86? x86_64?
<BadRobot> i guess the problemit's the usb-stick
<thompa> x86 on one partition 64 on other
<Jean-Paul> @badReboot: I never doubted the stability of Hardy, but it is in beta for a reason :)
<thompa> the 64 partition has usb
<Jean-Paul> if you try mounting manually, does that work?
<BadRobot> sorry,i mean probably the problem it's with the USB-stick,thompa
<thompa> nope
<thompa> Jean-Paul: im not sure what to mount actually
<BadRobot> if it's that what you using
<Jean-Paul> that's actually a very good idea: try another stick
<BadRobot> i have to format an usb-stick that i couldn't mount 2x
<BadRobot> format to FAT16/32
<thompa> Jean-Paul: there is no device to mount but it shows up with lsusb
<thompa> if i plug it in
<watchme> does anyone can help me? Im getting the following error: after updating to hardy, I rebootet, and my PC keeps telling me, that I have misconfigured GDM, and he only has the / partition mounted with RO-option
<thompa> Jean-Paul: i get a big usb icon that before said walkman
<BadRobot> strange
<Jean-Paul> but if the stick is not mounted automatically then you could try something like "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/mountpoint"
<Jean-Paul> you may have to do the mount command prefixed with sudo
<BadRobot> you can try CTRL+ALT+F2 then sudo dkpg reconfigure -a.watchme
<thompa> Jean-Paul: i know but i cant figure out what to mount
<thompa> 771 devices
<BadRobot> but when you rebooy
<BadRobot> reboot
<thompa> Jean-Paul: nothing tells me its the walkman anymore
<Jean-Paul> if you do "ls /dev/sdb*", what is the output?
<Jean-Paul> or better yet, try  "ls /dev/sd*"
<thompa> Jean-Paul: /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<thompa> i guess its one of those
<Jean-Paul> sdb is the stick, sdb1 is the filesystem on that disk
<thompa> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<Jean-Paul> erm, stick :p
<Jean-Paul> /dev/sdb1 is definitely what you want to mount
<thompa> Jean-Paul: mount: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Jean-Paul> you could try to add it
<Jean-Paul> to the /etc/fsab
<thompa> Jean-Paul: im going to have to add each device. before they were automounted and a window would pop up
<thompa> i guess only the usb
<thompa> Jean-Paul: thanks let me try it
<Jean-Paul> be sure to make a backup of /etc/fstab before changing anything
<thompa> Jean-Paul: what do you think i can out there for mount point /media/?
<Jean-Paul> @thompa: you'll have to make a directory for it, if you want to call it "mountPoint" then do a "sudo mkdir /media/mountPoint"
<thompa> Jean-Paul: i guess i could compare it to the fstab in the other partition
<Jean-Paul> you could
<thompa> Jean-Paul: thanks I will try later again. other folks seem to have this issue also
<VanDyke> hohoho
<VanDyke> this is amazing
<Jean-Paul> but most likely it will just yield a name like disk
<Jean-Paul> @vanDyke: what's so amazing?
<Jean-Paul> curiosity killed the cat, and I'm a leopard :p
<VanDyke> ubuntu 8.04
<VanDyke> using on x64 now
<VanDyke> gnome and stuff
<VanDyke> awesome
<Jean-Paul> better than the alphas?
<VanDyke> yeah
<VanDyke> last time I tried was alpha3
<VanDyke> now this beta
<Jean-Paul> hm, I'll have to try it myself then, I just dl'ed the x86 destop version
<nomasteryoda> beta is good
<Jean-Paul> does flash work reasonably?
<nomasteryoda> working pretty sweet
<nomasteryoda> haven't tried that in beta... was ok in alpha 4
<Jean-Paul> because x86_64 has always been a pain in the butt when it comes to flash
<thompa> Jean-Paul: im looking at the other fstab and the device is not in there
<Jean-Paul> if it worked in the alphas I'm pretty sure it'll work in the beta
<nomasteryoda> lm reboot into hardy
<Jean-Paul> @thompa: then just make a mount point (sudo mkdir /media/mountPoint) and point to it in your fstab config file
<sodoku> can anybody please post me a link to the channel log or help me with broken wifi?
<thompa> Jean-Paul: i did that. im not sure what file system to use
<Jean-Paul> @thompa: depends on your stick's fs. might be Fat16 or Fat32, or ntfs
<VanDyke> ok send me a page to test flash
<VanDyke> lol
<Jean-Paul> or Ext3 if you formatted it to it
<Jean-Paul> @van Dyke: youtube ;)
<thompa> Jean-Paul: it worked hehe
<Jean-Paul> go watch a golden oldie: http://youtube.com/watch?v=FYlKs7R1MFw
<linux_loon> VanDyke, http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/
<VanDyke> both work
<VanDyke> youtube, adobe welcome, etc
<Jean-Paul> @thompa: glad it worked, but unfortunately I think that still won't mean automounting, and unmounting will require root privs as well
<VanDyke> heh
<linux_loon> word
<thompa> Jean-Paul: i just copied the stuff i had for the cdrom entry
<VanDyke> nice
<thompa> Jean-Paul: its a bug maybe
<linux_loon> VanDyke, you have Shockwave player working?
<linux_loon> Or both URLs worked.
<VanDyke> both url's worked
<Jean-Paul> @thompa: it might be, to be sure file a bug report at launchpad
<linux_loon> Oh okay.
<VanDyke> is there such a thing as shockwave for linu ?
<VanDyke> linux ?
<linux_loon> Not that I know of.
<VanDyke> I also need to address my full RAM now
<Jean-Paul> @vanDyke: does shockwave still exist?? :O
<linux_loon> Unless you can use Wine or something.
<alex_mayorga> !bc43
<VanDyke> got 4Gb
<thompa> Jean-Paul: the x64 is not doing that for some strange reason
<rsk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4563642
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bc43 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alex_mayorga> !b43
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BadRobot> Flash works very well in hardy,there are just some issues with java
<BadRobot> but i did some work out with it
<Jean-Paul> @badRobot: what kinds of issues? because 64bit Java problems could very well mean my being "stuck" with just 32bits
<alex_mayorga> anyone that knows how to reset the wireless firmware using b43-fwcutter?
<BadRobot> If you use Epiphany Gecko everythings works much better the FF3
<Jean-Paul> @thompa: be glad x86-64 works correctly
<igorgue> what does the latest gstreamer update fixed?
<igorgue> I had problems with some audio
<VanDyke> so what's the deal to make the system get the full 4Gb
<BadRobot> somethings ff3 doesn't recognises that java is installed
<BadRobot> and it keeps asking to install the java plugin
<Jean-Paul> @vanDyke: on 64bit? should use the full 4Gigs automatically. on 32bits? you need an extention in the kernel
<BadRobot> if it happens try = about:plugins and see the output
<VanDyke> on 64bit
<VanDyke> it still sees 3.2Gb only
<VanDyke> doesn't do automatically
<Jean-Paul> that's weird
<Jean-Paul> maybe it still uses that address space for hardware devices
<VanDyke> could be the video card
<BadRobot> Shockwave Flash
<BadRobot>     File name: libflashplayer.so
<BadRobot>     Shockwave Flash 9.0 r115
<Jean-Paul> why would it? do you have an Intel solution or something else which snoops off of your main mem?
<VanDyke> nope
<VanDyke> it's 8800GT
<BadRobot> so shockwave is flash now
<BadRobot> i think they are all the same
<VanDyke> but I've read some garbage on pcie remapping and stuff
<Jean-Paul> what kind of garbage? I'd like to read it
<VanDyke> ah I did a google search and went opening pages
<Jean-Paul> I'll try the same then
<Jean-Paul> in any case, I'm beat. Have a nice morning, midday, afternoon, evening or night everybody!
<VanDyke> haha
<VanDyke> now the -rt kernel broke my audio
<K4k-laptop> Hey, just wondering. I know that Flashplayer-nonfree is broken, but I just installed Gnash but it's not working either, is there some problem with that and hardy now too?
<nikrud> K4k flashpluin-nonfree worked fine here
<K4k-laptop> really?
<rsk> here too
<K4k-laptop> That's odd, I installed it and it didn't work
<nikrud> yes. A fresh beta install this morning
<K4k-laptop> lemme try again, maybe it's fixed now
<K4k-laptop> I tried a few days ago and it wasn't working
<nikrud> java too, after I linked the plugin into my local firefox config
<Turski> my firefox isn't working
<K4k-laptop> O HAPPY DAYS!
<K4k-laptop> I was dying without my flashplayer
<AlienX> anyone know if there is a way to use update-alternatives to change the default browser?
<katsu_mooo> anyone have gnome-settings-manager issues after updating to all newest packages?
<Turski> what's wrong with my firefox
<katsu_mooo> i went straight from alpha 6 to beta
<Jaymac> Turski, more information would be greatly appreciated
<Turski> it stopped working after i tried to change nvidia drivers to ones from repos
<Jaymac> Turski, by "stopped working" do you mean it won't open, won't display pages, or what?
<Turski> it doesn't say anything if i run it from commandline
<Turski> won't open
<Jaymac> Turski, do you get an error message when you open firefox from a terminal?
<Jaymac> ok
<Turski> no
<Jaymac> Turski, sorry, on a laggy connection
<Turski> np :)
<Jaymac> Turski, do other programs function as per usual?
<Turski> yes, i think
<rick_> I have a kernel problem with the liveCD, is this the right place to ask questions?
<odla> so are you suppose to be able to upgrade from dapper to hardy?
<Flannel> odla: you can, yes
<Jaymac> rick_, if you're using Ubuntu 8.04 beta, yes
<odla> Flannel: nifty
<rick_> I am.
<Turski> Jaymac: at least i haven't found any program that doesn't work
<Jaymac> Turski, you upgraded to the proprietary nvidia drivers using the restricted-manager?
<tritium> odla: you have to upgrade from one release to the next, in order
<Jaymac> rick_, then ask your question
<rick_> The kernel freezes while trying to unpack the initramfs.  I
<Turski> not useing restricted managet but apt
<odla> also is anyone else getting fuzzy fonts in gnome-terminal?
<odla> in hardy
<Turski> i used manually installed ones before that
<rick_> I know exactly where in the kernel it fails, I'm just not sure why
<teamcobra> I want one of these phenom machines for my personal desktop..... hardy is screaming ;)
<Turski> and coz those drivers didn't work, i use manually installed ones now too
<jimqode> hello. does anyone know which package includes the b43 wireless module? I lost it in an accident.
<teamcobra> btw, I figured out my problem from last night re: alternate and server installs crashing @70%.... /boot needs to be on the first drive in the machine, cannot be on a raid disk
<odla> jimqode: you probably mean b43-fwcutter?
<teamcobra> jim: it should be the modules package for the kernel you are running
<jimqode> odla, maybe it's in the same package but i mean the b43 kernel module
<teamcobra> but you also need b43-fwcutter, like odla suggested
<jimqode> odla, when i do modprobe b43 now it says module b43 not found
<teamcobra> pretty sure the module itself is in the modules package for the kernel ver you have installed
<odla> jimqode: oh you mean the actual module
<odla> jimqode: maybe it's bcm43xx?
<odla> or b43phy ... i think is what it might be called
<jimqode> teamcobra, odla, i tries reinstalling linux-modules-generic package with no luck
<jimqode> bcm43xx is old module i think
<dandel> hmm... mind telling me what is wrong with fglrx considering i keep having it fail to load the kernel module.
<teamcobra> dandel: whatś the dmesg output regarding that module after you load it w/ modprobe
<odla> jimqode: it's not the old module .. it's for legacy b43 cards
<dandel> it's short, i can paste it here.
<nomentero>  for the java insue in firefox3 copy /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin.so in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b4/plugins folder
<dandel> [17884.489442] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 929 MBytes.
<dandel> [17884.489474] [fglrx] ASYNCIO init succeed!
<dandel> [17884.489477] [fglrx:KCL_enable_pat] *ERROR* Pat entry 2 is already configured
<dandel> [17884.489481] [fglrx] PAT is disabled!
<dandel> [17884.491649] [fglrx:firegl_init_module] *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed
<teamcobra> the legacy b43 module is b43legacy ;)
<nikrud> jimqode  sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) linux-image-$(uname -r) , that will ensure you get it
<odla> well i'm running 2.6.24 on debian sid with the bcm43xx module for a legacy chip ;)
<odla> jimqode: have you thought about ndiswrapper?
<teamcobra> dandel: and this is the fglrx installed from ubuntu´s packages,  or is it the amd/ati installer
<jimqode> nikrud it says they are already the newest version. should i remove purge first?
<teamcobra> odla: NOOOOO
<dandel> ubuntu packages.
<nikrud> jimqode do --reinstall
<teamcobra> dandel: 1 min
<nikrud> jimqode sorry, should have put that in the line
<odla> why no?
<jimqode> odla, i tried ndiswrapper with no luck. actually i'd be glad if someone held my hand at that. my card is bcm4312 on a dell m1330
<jimqode> everyone seems to be having difficulties with b43 driver, and they say ndiswrapper works fine
<odla> jimqode: do you have the correct driver for that card?
<jimqode> but i couldn't get the led to light up
<jimqode> odla, i downloaded the windows xp 32-bit driver from dell website. my system is 64bit hardy.
<nikrud> jimqode after you do that reinstall , do /usr/share/b43-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh  to ensure you have the firmware as well
<teamcobra> hrmm, my keymap seems to be borked.... apostropheś don´t work right ;)
<dandel> i'm purging the modules real quick and reinstallin em.
<odla> jimqode: should that matter?
<jimqode> nikrud, thank you. I got back the b43 module. thumbs up!
<jimqode> odla, i have no idea. It just didn't light up my wifi led.
<Raspberry> hmm I just did a dist-upgrade to hardy and now sound and wireless networking are broken :)
<Raspberry> that shouldn't happen
<nikrud> jimqode I hope networkmanger works with your broadcom chip, mine (4311) caused it to die
<jimqode> nikrud, mine hangs too. also i have range problems
<jimqode> nikrud, It only works when i'm really close to the router
<Raspberry> I have serious range problems after the latest updates with my intel wireless card
<nikrud> jimqode I ended up doing something I had put off for a long time, learning how to set up wpa_supplicant
<teamcobra> nikrud: I had it working before I upgraded, and then it broke, Iĺl have to check for updates
<odla> jimqode: i've always had excellent luck with ndiswrapper ... it's just making sure you have the correct driver
<teamcobra> bcm4311 rev02
<nikrud> rev 01 here
<teamcobra> odla: ndiswrapper caused my machine to lock every 1-3 hrs depending on how heavy the network usage over wireless was
<teamcobra> b43 is the way to go.
<jimqode> do you guys use roaming mode?
<jimqode> or the plain manual config?
<odla> teamcobra: well i've always had the b43 module keep losing connection over and over again every 15 minutes and ndiswrapper works flawlessly here
<nikrud> roaming (when it worked in gutsy)
<jimqode> hmm i got the some strange behaviour now with b43. when i look at wifi-radar wireless network levels are switching from full (4/4) to none (0/4) randomly
<jimqode> also i'm not seeing the closest router but some very far ones
<teamcobra> odla: last night, when I updated, it broke b43, but I will test it in a bit......
<jimqode> i think i'll try ndiswrapper again
<dandel> teamcobra: i tried both, starting with the one from the modules, and it errors either way.
<jimqode> which modules have to unloaded before loading ndiswrapper?
<Raspberry> i'm a bit confused
<Raspberry> why do I need to use ndiswrapper for hardy when the same hardware worked fine in gutsy
<Raspberry> what the heck are they doing?
<jimqode> mine doesn't even light up in gutsy
<teamcobra> dandel: hrrm..... on this 780g (radeon 3200hd igp) alpha5´s fglrx didn´t work, but the newer package fixed it.... your issue seems a bit deeper than that though ;) whatś the model of your card?
<teamcobra> and brb in about 1 min
<teamcobra> I need to log out/log in
<dandel> radeon x1900gt
<dandel> it's strange... worked on fiesty with catalyst 8.3
<dandel> i did a fresh reinstall to hardy to debunk it, so i expected somethin like this.
<Raspberry> Intel ProWireless 2200BG should just work in Hardy
<dandel> what's odd is i can't even get the kernel module to build from source
<teamcobra> back
<odla> Raspberry: it's still in beta ... so problems are expected to happen ... btw, you should open a bug report if something isn't working correctly
<teamcobra> and I fixed my 's 's 's ;)
<drbobb> hi, will upgrading to hardy beta break support for broadcom wireless?
<teamcobra> ok, dandel, your graphics card model?
<Raspberry> odla: thank you captain obvious
<dandel> Powercolor Radeon X1900GT with 256mb of ram.
<dandel> it's an r520 i think.
<Raspberry> I asked more to see if anybody else has seen this issue
 * odla puts Raspberry on ignore
<nikrud> Raspberry hahhahahaha
<teamcobra> and when you install using ati/amd's installer, there are no errors in /var/fglrx-installer.log (I believe that's it, not 100% sure)?
<nikrud> teamcobra why did you use the site one, it's the same 8.3 driver in ubuntu ?
<ethana2> yarr, still bugs in the intel graphics drivers
<Raspberry> ethana2: much better than before though :)
<ethana2> oh heck yes it is
<teamcobra> nikrud: I didn't.... I had to before b1 because I have a brand-spanking am2+ server in front of me ;)
<ethana2> in fact, nexuiz would /almost/ be playable
<nikrud> teamcobra ah, I see.
<teamcobra> he has a pretty wild dmesg dump when he tries to load the module though
<teamcobra> so a log of an install helps ;)
<ethana2> they'll keep pulling driver fixes for those drivers, right?
<Raspberry> it's strange that the ipw2200 isn't loading
<ethana2> after release?
<Raspberry> if they don't I'll keep bothering them :P
<nikrud> Raspberry welcome to my heck ;)
<ethana2> :)
<Raspberry> it's fairly new hardware... and laptop mfgs are still pushing out drivers -- so you know it's pretty unstable
 * teamcobra crosses fingers that bcm4311 rev02 isn't b0rked on the laptop today ;)
<Raspberry> so what was the change to hardy that's borked everybody's wireless?  ... I mean after the HAL issues
<Ashex> has anyone else been having issues messaging aim user with kopete?
<teamcobra> not sure, I updated last night :/
<teamcobra> getting to the bottom of it though
<Raspberry> ethana2: Lenovo is still pushing new video drivers for the X3100 to the windows platform... which typically never happens...   Every laptop I've owned they basically release a stable video driver and then never touch it again
<Raspberry> it's like the modules aren't loading in the kernel
<Raspberry> or they've gone missing
<Raspberry> the ipw2200 isn't loaded on this laptop and it was working fine in gutsy prior to the dist-upgrade
<dandel> teamcobra: i'm retrying the ati download... fresh copy 1 sec.
<Raspberry> and restricted drivers are installed
<nikrud> Raspberry someone earlier lost b43, a kernel reinstall fixed it . do a find, see if the module's still there.
<teamcobra> dandel: cool ;)
<drbobb> i'd risk struggling to unbreak wireless (i've always succeeded), if the upgrade unbreaks my wired ethernet sis900
<teamcobra> I actually got a phy transmission error last night after the upgrade
<jimqode> Raspberry, sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) linux-image-$(uname -r)
<jimqode> Raspberry, that fixed my issue (thanks nikrud)
<drbobb> (sis900 has been very flaky for me since gutsy)
<teamcobra> which reminded me of the old bcm43xx drivers, as the 4311 rev02 wasn't supported until recently
<Raspberry> rev 3 is broken
<nikrud> 02's been supported since gutsy release, has Works for Me™
<Raspberry> it's just annoying that a lot of the help requests of the last few days have been ... it worked in gutsy ... now it's broken
<teamcobra> yeah, it was working _awesome_ until last night ;P I'll see what's up
<Raspberry> I updated one of my gutsy boxes just to play with a dist-upgrade... and it core stuff... sound / wireless are borked
<teamcobra> I was too tired to mess w/ it, was setting up this box w/ a 2tb raid5 ;)
<Raspberry> and lshw shows the wireless and sound to be "UNCLAIMED"
<drbobb> BCM4318 (rev 02) worked only w/ndiswrapper in gutsy, what's the status in hardy ?
<Raspberry> drbobb: rev 3 only works with ndiswrapper @ this point
<jimqode> lshw hangs on my dell m1330
<dandel> teamcobra: no luck.
<drbobb> Raspberry: but u r talking about bcm4318 correct?
<Raspberry> drbobb: I'd have to dbl check
<dandel> teamcobra: the installer installs, but when i do a build test of the kernel it keeps erroring saying no make file exists.
<Raspberry> hmm ... it's strange this basic hardware is UNCLAIMED now... the 82801DB... AC'97 Audio Controller and the intel ipw2200BG wireless controller
<jimqode> why does broadcom make these cards. they are just like winmodems
<Raspberry> but on the live CD they're not unclaimed
<jimqode> they need a firmware loaded into them every time
<teamcobra> hrmmmmmm
<teamcobra> jim: 'cause they're dirt cheap to make
<Raspberry> nikrud: the ipw2200.ko looks to be there... /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-386/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<jimqode> but my laptop was not dirt cheap to buy
<Raspberry> jimqode: marketing is expensive to get you to buy that crap :P
<nikrud> Raspberry just a thought.
 * jimqode is really angry about this wifi issue.
<Raspberry> nikrud: i did a modinfo ipw220 an dit shows me the options
<Raspberry> nikrud: I did a modprobe ipw2200 and nothin'
<nikrud> jimqode a nice thing about loading firmware is you can get updated firmware. Hard to change a chip
<jimqode> and I have to download a 54mb joint driver for ndiswrapper now.
<dandel> i'll brb... later
<nikrud> Raspberry depmod -a ?
<jimqode> nikrud, what did a firmware update to a wireless card fix throughout the history? :)
<alex_mayorga> anyone else experimenting FF3b4 crashes when using the new Yahoo! Mail??
<nikrud> jimqode its the _principle_ ;P
<teamcobra> jim: buffer overflows
<thompa> my walkman and camera dont show up anymore, same on all 3 computers
<teamcobra> that was a big problem across the board a couple years back
<thompa> so usb is broke
<Raspberry> yeah
<Raspberry> I wonder if USB is broke
<nikrud> Raspberry but I'm just throwing out generic things, nothing that is specifically related to your problem.
<thompa> i can manually add it to fstab, then i need root to mount etc
<jimqode> teamcobra, there were buffer overflows in wifi firmware?? Wow remote code execution through hardware.
<Raspberry> nikrud: I appreciate it :)  an iwconfig doesn't show eth0 ... just lo and eth1
<teamcobra> jim: yup, and in some cases, using ndiswrapper made you vulnerable in linux as well
<Raspberry> since alot of these "Win" devices emulate USB
<teamcobra> it was bad, and still is, since a lot of people never updated their drivers since they bought their laptop/wifi card
<nikrud> usb stick came up here
<teamcobra> so, lots of pwnage goes down at starbucks
<jimqode> sigh. wireless on linux is still a pain in the neck
<thompa> nikrud: can you open it?
<Raspberry> jimqode: not for me with an intel card ... except now on a dist-upgrade :D
<nikrud> thompa yes, it even offered to run some autorun stuff
<thompa> i get usb icons is all with a bunch of ??
<thompa> nikrud: are you running x64?
<bardyr> hey
<Raspberry> jimqode: have you checked /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist?
<jimqode> does anyone know what bus the network card on m1330 uses? pciex or pci?
<jimqode> Raspberry, no. what should i look for?
<jimqode> i'm removing the modules by hand
<nikrud> thompa no, 32bit.
<Raspberry> drbobb: check /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist <-- the bcm43xx is blacklisted in there
<bardyr> i just installed the beta today to get a fresher base and noticed that there where 426 updates :D
<Raspberry> jimqode: your wireless driver
#ubuntu+1 2008-03-23
<Raspberry> I'm going to see if booting to an earlier kernel fixes my wireless issues
<thompa> nikrud: ive tried on a 2 laptops and this box no usb devices, but in last alpha they were there
<bardyr> why is bcm43 in the kernel? or not blacklisted from start?
<jimqode> Raspberry, b43 driver loads and works. It has range issues.
<teamcobra> bardyr: because it's much better than using ndiswrapper
<nikrud> thompa what kind of errors do you see in   tail -f /var/log/syslog  when you plug in a device?
<teamcobra> most of the time ;)
<jimqode> bardyr, if it works that is :)
<bardyr> teamcobra, yea but b43 & co should have replaced it
<teamcobra> ohhhh, sorry, I read bcm43 as b43
<bardyr> jimqode, but when does it work? all my bcm cards needed ndiswrapper to work properly but with ndiswrapper they also worked great
<teamcobra> was jumping between 2 boxes and fired one off ;p
 * nikrud has his access points all are within 20 feet of where he sits. Planning :)
<jimqode> bardyr, which card do you have? I'm now having trouble with ndis and b4312 rev 2
<thompa> nikrud:  NetworkManager: <debug> [1206230512.199264] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_Sony_WALKMAN_491D44613110')
<Raspberry> nikrud: it's just odd it skipps over eth0
<thompa> nikrud: there is the sony
<bardyr> jimqode, bcm4314 i think
<nikrud> thompa that sounds right. But you can't read it with the file manager? how about from the console?
<dandel> fglrx now works, and compiz is also runnin without any extra work.
<bardyr> jimqode, i cant remember its and old laptop
<jimqode> bardyr, did you get the win driver for it from the support web site of your laptop?
<teamcobra> dandel: beautiful, what was it?
<bardyr> jimqode, yea
<nikrud> dandel nice, huh? And it's even barely acceptably quick ;)
<bardyr> jimqode, grabbed it from acers hp
<jimqode> pfff. why doesn't mine work ;(
<drbobb> Raspberry: ok i know, i did try using bcm43xx but it didn't support my chip too well
<dandel> removed all the fglrx modules and did a reinstall from the ati tree.
<teamcobra> yeah, when using fglrx, remember..... turn off compiz when playing games/using opengl screensavers
<bardyr> jimqode, tried the latest ndiswrapper version?
<thompa> nikrud: i need to go back and remove it from fstab, to troubleshoot, thanks jsut a sec
<teamcobra> it doesn't play 100% nice with other gl apps yet ;p
<jimqode> bardyr, i'm on hardy. is there a better one?
<thompa> nikrud: i had a temp fix but its pain
<bardyr> jimqode, yea
<Raspberry> nikrud: looks like it could be this issue... bug #180544
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180544 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "ipw2200 driver fails to load firmware" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180544
<teamcobra> w/ nvidia however, it does ;p amd will probably fix these things now that they're competing w/ intel in the igp arena
<bardyr> jimqode, for some reasons ubuntu only updates ndiswrapper on a really need to basis
<nikrud> thompa yes. I've only found one issue, which I could work around.
<jimqode> bardyr, is there a ppa for that?
<nikrud> Raspberry sounds plausible. I don't know how to check it myself
<bardyr> jimqode, no but compiling is painless and it seems like it never breaks with kernel updates
<bardyr> jimqode, not that i know of
<jimqode> bardyr, hmm i'll try it right away then
<drbobb> Raspberry: as in, works for a few minutes then craps out (bcm43xx i mean)
<Raspberry> drbobb: strange
<thompa> nikrud: no i cant access it
<thompa> nikrud: can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jimqode> bardyr, ndiswrapper -v says 1.52 . That's also what the ndis website says. are you sure there is a newer version?
<Raspberry> nikrud: it looks like my issue is that the dist-upgrade isn't smart enough to install the kernel modules
<thompa> nikrud: unless i add it but its not practical, its all my boxes
<dandel> hmm... now to fix the package manager to now try and force feed the fglrx modules from the ubuntu repo on me lol.
<bardyr> jimqode, O_o, they updated ndiswrapper
<nikrud> Raspberry install linux-generic , that will ensure you get restricted modules on a kernel upgrade (goes off to do it himself)
<bardyr> jimqode, why wont it load?
<Raspberry> nikrud: yeah that's what I'm doing right now :)
<thompa> nikrud: -11 in alpha worked
<jimqode> bardyr, i have no idea. it seems to load well but iwconfig does not show anything and my led does not light up
<jimqode> bardyr, i'm now downloading a different driver to try
<drbobb> Raspberry: indeed. starts dumping error messages to dmesg, then connectivity is lost.
<bardyr> jimqode, sudo ndiswrapper -l
<thompa> nikrud: I still dont understand why x64 automounts
<Raspberry> nikrud: it looks like it installed "generic" modules, but not "386"
<nikrud> thompa I've been using hardy barely 24 hours, I'm not up on all the bugs yet
<nikrud> Raspberry ah. Why have 386?
<thompa> nikrud: an upgrade from alpha seems to maybe work, but a claen beta and upgrade kills my usb
<nikrud> that's why I'm here, getting ready for next month
<Raspberry> nikrud: according to this bug apparently some of the firmware and things were included with one but not the other
<Raspberry> nikrud: and the -generic package doesn't include all the 386
<thompa> nikrud: im going to try a fresh x64 , thanks for the command tip
<jimqode> bardyr, http://pastebin.com/f57c47fe9
<thompa> it could be 64 is behind too
<nikrud> Raspberry you mean all the modules?
<bardyr> jimqode, blacklist bcm43xx and sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<nikrud> s/modules/same modules/
<bardyr> jimqode, then it should work
<jessica> how can i find out what sound drivers im using via terminal
<jimqode> bardyr, i remember trying it, but i'll try it once more
<Raspberry> at least the ipw2200 wireless module .. that bug I sent... #180544 seems to highlight that there's an issue that modules are pointing in the wrong locations
<nikrud> jessica  lsmod | grep snd
<jessica> thanks
<Raspberry> jessica: I found out something that might help your issue since I dist-upgraded another workstation here
<jimqode> bardyr, bcm43xx already blacklisted by default
<Raspberry> jessica: make sure you have the 386 and generic modules installed... apparently there are some problems with modules not pointing to the right locations
<bardyr> jimqode, then modprobing should make it work
<jimqode> bardyr, it doesn't
<bardyr> jimqode, dmesg?
<jessica> my wireless is working gr8 now but thanks i dont know what i did to make it work because ive tryed loads of things and i have put loads of diffrent packages on
<jimqode> bardyr, [  597.790240] ndiswrapper version 1.52 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)
<jimqode> bardyr, [  921.915095] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper
<Raspberry> hmm
<teamcobra> hrm, I think I found part of my problem.... even though it's blacklisted, somehow ndiswrapper keeps loading at startup :p
<teamcobra> wow :p :p :p
<Raspberry> nikrud: that did it...
<nikrud> Raspberry what?
<Raspberry> nikrud: there's some problem with the module paths being hosed up in the .24 kernels
<Raspberry> nikrud: read this bug... #128116
<nikrud> !bug 128116
<Raspberry> bug #128116
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 128116 in network-manager "[ipw2200] NM doesn't connect to one particular network" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/128116
<Raspberry> nikrud: the bug topic isn't exact, but the problem is the same
<slavik> I think there is a bad bug relating to wine ...
<Raspberry> nikrud: this might give a  more concise explaination... Bug #180544
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180544 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "ipw2200 driver fails to load firmware" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180544
<slavik> it is very easy for wine to cause a key to be "stuck"
<arcticpenguin380> if i have to reinstall hardy should i mount my /home when i upgrade to it from gutsy?
<ethana2> we have a mac and XP user over here at our hous
<ethana2> anybody got a startup time comparion between hardy and tiger ppc?
<slavik> ethana2: did they kill each other yet? :P
<slavik> no
<ethana2> slavik: it's the same dude
<slavik> oh
<ethana2> basically he's a linux hater
<Flannel> ethana2: If you're doing anything official, you should wait for Hardy to go final (and the development stuff to be taken out)
<nikrud> Raspberry are you going to mention what you did? tickling the bug might get some action
<slavik> ethana2: as for start up times, when I turn on my computer, it is ready to be used after I grab a snack or a drink or some other
<ethana2> ah
<jessica> my sound is being really odd
<jessica> i just realised
<jessica> its making sound its just not making much
<teamcobra> jessica: double-click on your volume control, and turn the PCM up ;)
<jimqode> jessica, pcm on mixer is kind of turned down by default. i had the same thing on dell m1330
<jessica> it is
<jessica> its on full
<nikrud> ethana2 or, if you have things working well, be proactive in understanding what upgrades actually do
<teamcobra> hrmmm
<jessica> my what mixer
<jimqode> double click the speaker icon
<jack|ass> I just installed Hardy on my laptop and I've noticed that the fans seem to keep running full speed unless I have the machine complely idle with the lid closed.  Is there something I can tweak with regards to thermal zones?
<ethana2> nikrud: on alpha?  break stuff
 * nikrud changes screen brightness with laptop keys, just cuz he can
<ethana2> nikrud: but it's beta now, so they changed the way they do that right?
<ethana2> heh, yes.
<jessica> thanks my sounds working now
<jessica> i feel so dumb asking that when it was so simple
<nikrud> ethana2 as a user you should treat it the same, don't do production stuff on it, or be absolutely sure about what you're installing. Be prepared to fix/workaround
<ethana2> nikrud: i am no lowly user
<ethana2> nikrud: i am a ninja
<ethana2> nikrud: i survived libc6
<nikrud> ethana2 I ran unstable + experimental as my production box for years. Still applies ;)
<ethana2> yup
<daved> having a problem with 2.6.24-12-generic  .. locks up after saying Please wait, Loading..     2.6.24-12-386 works fine, but im trying to switch to generic since it has the sound module fixes
<slavik> daved: 64bit?
<daved> slavik, not intentionally? :)
<nikrud> ethana2 now me, I wouldn't have installed the libc6 upgrade for a a few days. Let someone else be the guinea pig
<slavik> daved: then dunno
<daved> slavik, just upgraded gutsy to hardy today, these are the kernels that i gt
<nikrud> ethana2 I survived the pam debacle in debian
<ethana2> nikrud: what'd they do to pam?
<daved> linux-image-2.6.24-12-generic              2.6.24-12.22
<daved> slavik, were you asking if it was a 64 bit kernel or 64 bit hardware?
<jimqode> i'm a lowlife, i couldn't get a bcm4312 v 1.0 to work with ndiswrapper ;^(
<slavik> kernel
<nikrud> ethana2  A long time ago so I forget the details, but I had my first exposure to a live cd because of it.  lnx-bbc saved my butt. Still have that cd :)
<jimqode> i think i'm going to consider another carreer path from now on. like growing tomatoes or something
<daved> slavik, i dont believe it is, unless -generic is 64 bit
<nikrud> jimqode they'll turn out green or rotted. ;P
<slavik> daved: on my 64bit kernel with 64bit hardware, the splashscreen doesn't show, monitor goes black and the system doesn't start ...
<slavik> was wondering if it could be the same issue
<slavik> try removing 'splash' from the kernel line
<jimqode> Waaaaaaaa!
<daved> my splashscreen shows but stays in the indeterminate progress bar forever
<daved> without splash, it just hangs after Please wait, loading
<teamcobra> jimqode: by range issues w/ the b43 driver, I went to their site, and apparently the 802.11a features of the 4312 aren;t supported
<teamcobra> but the card is
<daved> what's weird is 2.6.24-12-generic has the sound fixes but 2.6.24-12-386 does now
<daved> *not
<nikrud> jimqode I've always found that when I reach a deadblock, doing something else for a couple hours lets me come back with a fresh perception. Nearly always do better second time around
<jack|ass> anyone know how to adjust the thermal zones in Hardy?
<jimqode> nikrud, but this is my third comeback. I think i'll just open the laptop's bay and take a look at the card now. If it's a minipci card i'll just change it
<jimqode> i've had it with this broadcom nonsense
<nikrud> lol
<jimqode> i hope it's not a pciex
<teamcobra> ralink = good ;)
<nikrud> jimqode cutting to the chase is always good
<teamcobra> jimqode: I have an alfa though, AWESOME card
<teamcobra> worth the 70 bucks, 500mw ;) usb, but it takes 2 usb ports
<teamcobra> and packet injection works ;)
<teamcobra> broadcom cards are the suck
<teamcobra> heh, xchat autocorrects "teh" ;p
<mikedep333> hello, what is the recommended way of doing dmraid on 8.04 beta?
<slavik> teamcobra: s/the/teh/
<slavik> :)
<slavik> oh, heh
<mikedep333> *fakeraid
<teamcobra> heheheh :p :p
<mikedep333> still dmraid on the desktop cd?
<slavik> mikedep333: dmraid isn't fake ...
<jimqode> teamcobra, yah xchat rules!
<slavik> software raid is really nice when you want to move your raid array to another system with completely different hardware
<teamcobra> yeah, it's a nice client ;) I miss running BX on my dual p133 box 12 years ago
<jimqode> teamcobra, what is alfa? can you send me a link?
<teamcobra> didn't even have X running on it
<teamcobra> yeah, 1 sec, lemme dig it up
<jimqode> teamcobra, i started on bitchx on slack also :)
<teamcobra> http://rokland.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=294     <---- cheeap, I paid $70 ;p
<teamcobra> it rules though, and airoscript/aircrack can break wep in 59s w/ it ;)
<jimqode> teamcobra, hmm if it can inject it's da shit :)
<teamcobra> jim: yeah, passes all injection tests ;)
<teamcobra> and the range is phenomenal
 * teamcobra does pentesting as a side job ;)
<jimqode> it's weird. i opened the bay and the chip on the wifi card says bcm4311kfbg. but hardy says 4312 in lspci
<jimqode> which one is true
<jimqode> hmmm
<teamcobra> good question ;p
<nikrud> teamcobra what kind of range?
<jimqode> also i discovered i have two more antennae cables in the slot
<orkun> hey there. just formated and installed hardy beta. last time(3 days ago) had installed latest alpha. now i have 1000 fps - before i had 700 - with glxgears. i even played around before with modules. how come my fps did increase so much? and how come at all? nothing should be different :/ had compiz running now and before
<orkun> i mean it is good ^^ just wanna know why ^^
<teamcobra> nikrud: I'll have to actually keep track next time I go out ;) I hit an ap across an entire apartment complex though (5 buildings away, hilly terrain)
<nikrud> good range :)
<orkun> hardy surprisingly is doing wonders all over the world :E
<jimqode> orkun, new X version maybe?
<orkun> both 7.3
<orkun> i mean it was just as up to date as now ^^
<teamcobra> wow, I just got 3133.615 fps in glxgears... does that round up to 3133.7? :D
<orkun> i even encountered the same errors and had to make the same adjustment at xorg.conf
<orkun> this time - yeah teamcobra :)
<teamcobra> heheheh :D
<slavik> 68521 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13704.135 FPS
<slavik> :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> teamcobra, which card is that?
<teamcobra> I figured we could probably fudge it, I have ff open and such, it could've hit it otherwise ;)
<teamcobra> Hardy: AMD 780g IGP  (really a radeon hd 3200)
<orkun> hey now i feel bad :) stop glxgear-nuking me ^^
 * slavik has an 8800gts 640mb
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nice
<teamcobra> the mobo was $70, w/ hdmi out and 8 channel sound ;)
<slavik> teamcobra: the sound chip is crappy ;)
<jimqode> it's pci express mini. i want to cry.
<slavik> all on-board sound is crap
<teamcobra> slavik: I'm sure it is ;)
<teamcobra> slavik: the intel hda in this laptop can handle traktor @ 10ms though
<teamcobra> in wine ;)
<slavik> traktor?
<teamcobra> (other machine, not the 780g, haven't tried on that)
<orkun> start using laptops you guys ^^
<teamcobra> dj'ing app by native instruments
<teamcobra> I also use renoise
<slavik> I see
<teamcobra> no probs on a totally POS sound card, thanks to jack
<teamcobra> I mean, they don't even have asio drivers for these things in windows... but I've gotten *near* audiophile 2496 performance
<teamcobra> and now a lot of VIA's onboard sound is actually the same as the 2496, they call it via "vinyl audio," but it's the same envy24 chipset
<teamcobra> or ICE chipset or whatever, I haven't actually had a personal desktop to pop my old 2496 in in a while, nor do I care, jack is good enough ;)
<teamcobra> (w/ the rt kernel, of course)   brb, smoke
<Raspberry> sorry I had to go cook dinner
<thompa> with lsusb i have different device numbers between x64 and x386. Also one lists a new lazer pointer?
<thompa> i got lazer pointer in x386 but in x64 there is the sony as Bus 001 Device 005: ID 054c:0325 Sony Corp. it works only there
<thompa> so devices is all messed up i guess
<thompa> how can i change what is listing the devices?
<steph_> Did someone here try hardy as a virtualbox guest?
<jimqode> Intel 3945 802.11a/b/g Mini PCI Express Adapter <= does anyone use this?
<jimqode> steph_, i did.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> mini pci as in laptop?
<jimqode> [Hardy]TuTUXG, yes
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> then yes
<jimqode> mini pci-ex 3945 intel card
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> yes
<jimqode> does work ok with hardy? does it inject packets with aircrack?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> it works with hardy, but i donno what's aircrack
<jimqode> [Hardy]TuTUXG, with native drivers?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> !aircrack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jimqode> !aircrack-ng
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aircrack-ng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimqode, the driver is "built-in" to the kernel
<jimqode> [Hardy]TuTUXG, superb!
<jimqode> !package aircrack-ng
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimqode, a crack tool?
<jimqode> yes it's a wep and wpa crack tool
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimqode, can it crack any wep keys?
<jimqode> yes it can. if your card support packet injection it cracks wep very fast
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> so 3945 supports it?
<jimqode> if it doesn't the cracking speed depends on the speed of communication going on on that ap
<jimqode> i don't know. i'm trying to figure it out:)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> ah..
<jimqode> it seems it can inject with ipwraw drivers
<jimqode> says so here: http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=12165
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimqode, so how can i tell if i have that driver?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nvm, it's not
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> the one with hardy is iwl
<jimqode> [Hardy]TuTUXG, it's a hacked driver i think: http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=ipw3945
<jimqode> [Hardy]TuTUXG, hacked to send raw data that is
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> interesting
<jimqode> I decided to buy that card right now :)
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> jimqode, r u on hardy?
<jimqode> my broadcom is no good for nothing
<jimqode> i'm on my desktop pc right now. my laptop is hardy
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> i c
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> im going to try it
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> never knew u can crack down wep and wpa
<jimqode> wep is easily crackable
<jimqode> wpa is more secureish :)
<jimqode> if your card can inject it takes 5-10 minutes to crack any wep encrypted ap
<jimqode> i'm going to sleep now. i hope i see you tomorrow to learn how it went :)
<jimqode> nighty night all
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> night
<DarkMageZ> wpa-psk isn't 100% either. if someone sniffs out someone sucessfully authenticating to the ap then they can after a bit of processing power.
<tgrundle> i am having some issue with compiz and a "Radeon RV100 QY" graphics card in hardy. i know the card is old, but thought it should be bale to handle normal effects.  anyone interested in helping me out
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> DarkMageZ, have u tried aircrack?
<DarkMageZ> [Hardy]TuTUXG, nope. never done any of it in practice. reading & understanding the theory was cool tho.
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> nice
<minx> hello!
<adinc> i'm new to ubuntu, i used debian before, i installed hardy onto my relatifly new notebook, i took this version in order to have as much as possible hardware support with the distribution. now i have a wireless device from intel called Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABC NetworkConnection, i can see this device with iwconfig and ifconfig, but the ubuntu tool in the pannel is not able to make a connection ot my wep encrypted network. iwlist scanning also doesn't display my w
<Nuke_> upgrading gutsy to hardy... is there more to it than just updating all packages?
<astheglorious> keyboard does not work after you install ndiswrapper using the realtek 8187b drivers
<nikrud> Nuke_ adding new packages, removing obsolete packages
<adrian2002ca> does hardy have fixed broadcom drivers?
<Nuke_> ok. anyone know why Xgl might be broken since the hardy upgrade
<adinc> is someone using successfuly a Intel Corporation Mobile 965 Graphics gard with hardy?
<adrian2002ca> (wireless)\
<minx> Have trouble getting screen resolution up from deplorable 640X480 in 8.04 beta alternate. Debian etch 40r3 detects monitor (DELL/Sony ultrascan N990) and video card Gigabyte 7300 GS just fine. Any advice?
<Joeb454> hey, any reason tab-complete doesn't work for apt-get aptitude? it works for any other command
<ninjapants> can someone help me with some problems with a nfs share?
<adrian2002ca> hello, anyone know if broadcom wireless card drivers are included with hardy?
<chdst> adrian2002ca: Yes and no :)
<nikrud> Nuke_ don't need xgl in hardy
<nikrud> Nuke_ erm, for ati that is
<adrian2002ca> chdst: wha do u mean, you elusive responder?
<chdst> adrian2002ca: I'm typing something a little more useful...a moment...
<naught101> hrrm... a week ago, my scanner was working fine. now when I plug it in, it doesn't even get detected
<naught101> it's a mustek, USB, was working with sane
<nikrud> Joeb454 there's some bash-completion bugs, I've read that using the /etc/bash-completion from gutsy works. They did some changes and haven't worked all the bugs out
<naught101> any idea how I might find out what the problem is?
<chdst> adrian2002ca: I don't remember exactly how this process works, some someone more helpful might correct me. That said, the gutsy ubuntu installer has always detected and attempted to install drivers for my broadcom based card, but in gutsy it failed to actually make the thing work.
<naught101> lsusb still detects it
<Joeb454> hmm, well as it's the one command nikrud I should be ok, as long as it gets fixed :)
<chdst> adrian2002ca: Hardy, on the other hand, did just fine for me. "You mileage may vary"
<nikrud> Joeb454 for me, sudo <tab> fails miserably
<nikrud> Joeb454 my attitude exactly. A minor thing really
<joe__> hey everyone, I can't get synaptic, update manager, software sessions, or add/remove to pull up since the latest hardy update, anyone have any idea's to help me out?
<nikrud> naught101 a lot of people are having problems with broadcom right now
<adrian2002ca> chdst: sounds good, it seems this is the long awaited update that fixes everything :D
<naught101> nikrud: I didn't mention braodcom...
<slavik> joe__: when you try to run sudo apt-get update in terminal, do you get any error messages?
<chdst> adrian2002ca: It has been, for me, but it's still beta and I'm not in the false hope business. :)
<nikrud> naught101 sorry, wrong nick.
<Joeb454> :) thanks anyway nikrud, other than that I'm sure you'll be pleased to know I have 0 issues :D
<Joeb454> thanks
<joe__> slavik: nope no errors
<nikrud> I had broadcom issues, but worked around with wpa_applicant. I tried very hard not to learn it, but it snuck up from behind ;)
<slavik> joe__: does it output anything at all?
<adrian2002ca> chdst: i know, i saw that coming, but cant help the feeling one gets :P
<joe__> slavik: just that it hit all the packages
 * nikrud plays again with the screen brightness, simply because he can
<adinc> is someone here who could help me setting up ubuntu with my graphic gard which is a intel mobile 965?
<ninjapants> so i'm trying to mount my first nfs volume and i'm getting a "permission denied" message
<joe__> slavik: when i sudo synaptic i get /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:18: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet
<joe__>   warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)
<slavik> joe__: so it runs ... what was the actual problem?
<slavik> but does synaptic run?
<joe__> slavik: well i can't run it through system>admin and i can't run add/remove or update manager gui wise... just terminal everything
<slavik> check the commands that are used ... they should have gksudo in front ...
<joe__> slavik: it says gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<slavik> ok, good
<joe__> slavik: basically i can run things through terminal but this is my wife's computer and i need to make it as easy as possible for her
<slavik> hmm, change it to gksudo
<joe__> and i dont know why nothing works unless through term
<slavik> see if that works ...
<joe__> slavik: still no go, just get the busy cursor and nothing happens
<slavik> but it is a weird problem (hopefully, synaptic will use policykit)
<slavik> try to run the command in the terminal
<joe__> slavik: yeah i have no clue
<slavik> also, you have only 1 X session, right?
<joe__> what do u mean
<slavik> making sure that there aren't 2 x sessions which might cause troubles
<syke> hi
<syke> during an update some time in the last week, my ndiswrapper-based wireless driver stopped working
<joe__> slavik: pretty sure i don't how would i check
<syke> is someone actively working on this?
<IndyGunFreak> how do you import a bookmarks html file into firefox?.. thats ridiculous, i choose import from the file menu, and there's no option to navigate toa  file..lol
<slavik> joe__: just switch to other virtual terminals and make sure there is no X there ... terminals 7 through 12 are of interest here
<slavik> IndyGunFreak: you can copy your old profile over ...
<IndyGunFreak> its already toast.. i've never had to do that before.
<IndyGunFreak> i just always import the bookmarks.html, and its fine
<slavik> hmm, from firefox2 to firefox3?
<slavik> on my system it automatically imported firefox2 stuff, you might want to try #firefox ...
<joe__> slavik: nope just 1
<IndyGunFreak> slavik: yes
<IndyGunFreak> i did a clean install.
<IndyGunFreak> i had my bookmarks.html file backed up, like i always do.
<IndyGunFreak> and usualliy, i import it w/o issue..l not this time
<slavik> joe__: have you tried to update? maybe there is a bug that is fixed with an update ...
<telexicon> speaking of firefox
<joe__> yup tried that too
<telexicon> whats going to happen with firefox 3?
<joe__> its soooo weird
<telexicon> apparently it wont be out until june?
<slavik> telexicon: interesting ...
<slavik> joe__: the last thing to do is try to search for the error message on google and see what you can dig up ...
<IndyGunFreak> well, thats a pain in the ass..
<IndyGunFreak> i imported the bookmarks to opera, then started firefox, chose to import, and it would allow me to import from opera... go figure
<IndyGunFreak> hope that gets fixed, thats annoying
<slavik> agreed
<zagabog> part
<dmakalsky> Hi, I have a thinkpad x60, and I upgraded to hardy.  It seems like the wireless is broken.  Is there a known fix?
<jin> http://www.aimersoft.com/dvd-ripper.html
<uka> Hello all, I have downloaded the Ubuntu 8.4 iso but am trying to install from the iso file rather than burning it to cd using the instructions from http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html : it starts the ubuntu installation, but it then asks for the cd and fails when I don't provide it... I am noticing it mentioned that there is a separate initrd.img I should download instead that would continue from 
<Flannel> uka: Try these instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation the "without a CD" section
<nikrud> vlc is playing movies pixelated with frglrx (both compiz and metacity) , is this something others are seeing?
<uka> tell Flannel: thanks - will try
<nikrud> totem also. crappy ati
<VanDyke> ati and linux is bad news ahhaha
<VanDyke> experienced that first hand
<nikrud> I guess I'll checkout the open driver and movies later
<naught101> ok, this is a bit strange, but after a recend upgrade, my user was removed from the scanner group, meaning I couldn't access my scanner
<naught101> can someone else with a scanner confirm if this has happened to them in the past week?
<nikrud> groups
<nikrud> doh
<naught101> would anyone know why I can access my scanner with kooka or xsane when I run with sudo, but not as a normal user?
<naught101> my user is in both the scanner and the saned group
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm hello just wondering if vbox allows guest additions when running ubuntu hardy heron?
<Pirate_Hunter> hmmm hello just wondering if vbox allows guest additions when running ubuntu hardy heron?
<Pirate_Hunter> hello...?
<frank__> what is the package name for the advanced compiz settings?
<frank__> !compiz
<dns53> compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<frank__> dns53, yeah I think that's it
<emet_> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubotu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 599 kB, installed size 3980 kB
<Hobbsee> hmm, torrents are cool.
<dbmoodb> transmition is being used now no ?
<Hobbsee> yeah
 * Hobbsee is playing with transmissioncli
<dbmoodb> cli really ? not rtorrent
<ethana2> Is there a company that supports Ubuntu on non-x86 archs?
<dbmoodb> ethana2: that is hard to find --> which arch ? ... debian supports a lot more than ubuntu these days it seems
<ethana2> dmoodb: it is supported /on/ more archs
 * Hobbsee watches the network usage spike
<ethana2> bmoodb: ...ppc, cell, and sparc
<ethana2> heh, sorry
<ethana2> slaughtered that name of yours
<dbmoodb> cell ? .... what is that ... ppc  / mips ?
<ethana2> Cell Broadband Engine
<ethana2> ppc + spu's
<ethana2> used in the PS3 and stuff
<dbmoodb> not the sony "cell"
<RAOF> Yes, the sony "cell".
<ethana2> The IBM "cell"
<dbmoodb> oh linux runs on it .... maybe -- you would need to look it up more
<RAOF> For those with a ps3, I'd be interested to see how well gallium works for you :)
<ethana2> well of course it runs
<ethana2> RAOF: but of course
 * dbmoodb wishes there was a firefox keyboard short cut to the next tab along
<ethana2> ...but people with ppc macs and ps3's are getting ignored by canonical
<ethana2> when there are known bugs
<dbmoodb> ... its not netbsd you know
<ethana2> i'm just thinking it may be a good idea to start a business
<dbmoodb> well i wouldn't call a ps3 a production system
<RAOF> dbmoodb: My wish is your command.  I've just added "ctrl-tab" for exactly what you want!
<dbmoodb> oh forgot about that ...
<ethana2> RAOF: false
<dns53> there are ibm servers with cell processors
<ethana2> that's the last used tab
<xjjk> ethana2: I think they rely on the community to support those platforms
<ethana2> dns53: yes there are
<xjjk> ethana2: Canonical gets flamed for not supporting KDE either
<ethana2> xjjk: we can only do so much
<dbmoodb> eh ? don't they ?
<dbmoodb> i thought they picked that up..
<ethana2> xjjk: they do support kde
 * RAOF cycles through all his tabs, one-by-one, in order, with ctrl-tab.
<ethana2> kjjk: just not on the same releases
<xjjk> dbmoodb: that's debatable
<xjjk> while I rather use Kubuntu over Ubuntu, Ubuntu is a lot more "polished" IMHO
<RAOF> ethana2: Yes.  PPC is no longer an officially supported arch.
<ethana2> yes it is
<ethana2> oh sorry, RAOF
<ethana2> brb
<ethana2> back, and RAOF: that's /exactly/ what I speak of
<ethana2> Ubuntu has to replace OSX
<ethana2> mac users are great marketing
<ethana2> ^_^
<RAOF> And it can, on modern hardware.  But very few of the developers actually *have* PPC hardware, which makes it somewhat difficult :)
<dbmoodb> why is that ethana2 ? i thought it was steve
<ethana2> I think a company that supported Ubuntu on the Cell, PPC, and sparc could match canonical's market share
<xjjk> so, question with encrypted partitions: boot has to be non-encrypted?
<RAOF> xjjk: _Yes_.
<xjjk> RAOF: how "secure" is that... an attacker could replace stuff on /boot with tainted files...
<ethana2> RAOF: if someone went out and bought all of them powerbooks, would it change the course of humanity?
<xjjk> I am debating whether to do the encrypted disk setup
<RAOF> xjjk: Actually... I'm not quite sure.  It's possible that you can have an encrypted /boot.  On the other hand, there's very little reason to encrypt /boot.
<xjjk> RAOF: to prevent tampering with kernel/initrds
<RAOF> xjjk: Right.  I was more interested in the 'someone takes your laptop, and doesn't have access to all your files' use case, but you're right.
<ethana2> Well, I'll just have to see what I can find...
<xjjk> RAOF: seems as if this is pointless, especially for the overhead...
<xjjk> might as well use some userspace thing like encryptfs or whatever it is
<dbmoodb> lets follow the slashdot method here xjjk its linux, mostly thieves will be like wtf is this
<dbmoodb> and delete the thing
<xjjk> yeh, so not worth doing the encryption..
<xjjk> at least not for everything
<xjjk> maybe I'll encrypt /home just because I can/should..
<dbmoodb> i think that is it a bit silly you should only encrypt what you need to encrypt
<xjjk> dbmoodb: exactly
<xjjk> I want to encrypt everything...
<dbmoodb> the rest they can have ;)
<dns53> encription is there to stop the average person from reading your files, it does nothing to protect your computer from root kits and other attacks like that
<xjjk> dbmoodb: errr, sorry, misread what you meant
 * [mbm] has everything on an encrypted lvm partition
<[mbm]> (let the flamewar begin)
<xjjk> dbmoodb: the point of encrypting everything is to prevent tampering of those binaries that interact with stuff on the encrypted volumes
<dns53> dns53  is an idiot
<dbmoodb> ahm, the point is too secure data
<xjjk> [mbm]: do you use an encrypted /boot? how do you guarantee security on it
<dbmoodb> not encrypt for the sake of encryption
<dbmoodb>  ah and is the option in the gui hardy install -- never did it from the cd (upgraded from gutsy)
<[mbm]> xjjk: no, I don't have an encrypted boot, but given that it's an eee with a bios password and boot is on an ssd it would be rather difficult to change /boot
<xjjk> [mbm]: I see
<dbmoodb> if its solid state does that make it different to a hard disk when you turn it off for temporary files ...
<[mbm]> dbmoodb: the point I was trying to make is that you'd need to physically unsoder it form the motherboard if you wanted to tamper with /boot
<dbmoodb> oh really ? is it that far in...
<xjjk> [mbm]: that's pretty hot, actually
<dns53> flash has a limited lifetime, i would have thought encryption would mean an awful lot more writes
<xjjk> I'm waiting for 9" EeePCs to become commonplace...
<xjjk> er, available..
<dbmoodb> the eee 701 is becoming rather common
<dns53> well i'm happy with my 701
<[mbm]> dbmoodb: the "disk" is a set of 4 1g flash chips on the motherboard
<[mbm]> the encrypted lvm is on an sd card
<RAOF> xjjk: So, in total: you _probably_ can encrypt /boot; it'll get unlocked in the initramfs, so as long as grub can deal with what it unlocks to everything should be fine.
<dns53> i don't know from experience but perhaps trucrypt can do this?
<[mbm]> apart from some TPM methods I can't think of how you could encrypt /boot
<dbmoodb> you can put /boot on a usb drive no :)
<xjjk> [mbm]: very good point... didn't think about that...
<[mbm]> dbmoodb: sure, but that wouldn't really change the security of it
<dbmoodb> mbm i can eat it then
<dbmoodb> don't ask how i get it back
<[mbm]> I won't ask that, but I will ask you to wash it
<dbmoodb> wash ?
<[mbm]> clean it
<dbmoodb> put it in a plastic bag ?
<tgelter> hey all, can someone point me in the right direction as to how to get NetworkManger to play nicely with WPA2 ?
<Asa_A> What might cause my Unlock button on Users and groups to be grey? I'm the main user on my computer so I should be able to press"Unlock" and add a user.
<dbmoodb> how come it isn't atm
<dbmoodb> tgelter what is happening ? is the wifi network going up and down ?
<tgelter> dbmoodb: if I try to connect to my home network (router is broadcasting with wpa2), networkmanager will act like it's going to connect, but then just fall back to a local unsecured access point
<dbmoodb> ah dhcp configured or is the ip set ?
<tgelter> dhcp
<dbmoodb> and you are in range - what card / chipset is it ?
<tgelter> dbmoodb: yeah, range isn't the issue. it's the iwl4965
<dbmoodb> oh .... not familiar with it - was it ever working with wpa2 ?
<Hobbsee> so, that was interesting.
<tgelter> I just looked through the logs and saw this message: "Error opening supplicant global control interface" (yes, it worked great up until I upgraded to hardy)
<dbmoodb> what was ? Hobbsee. is it using the iwlwifi in hardy or the old one
 * Hobbsee just used rtorrent, then had her system go unresponsive.
<dbmoodb> rtorrent ... rofl
<dbmoodb> how did rtorrent crash your system .....- that is interesting
 * xjjk burns a Kubuntu Hardy AMD64 CD...
<nikrud> correlation is not causation
<tgelter> dbmoodb: so no idea as to what I could try? (I can certainly go research, but wondered if this was a common issue)
<dbmoodb> check launchpad
<spr0k3t_> morning all.
<spr0k3t_> anyone having problems with enabling hardware graphics accel on an nvidia card?
<macogw> X just died on me...but I know from having this happen randomly for the last couple weeks that GDM will not restart after one of these (have to reboot)...what are the odds it's not X that's crashing, but GDM?
<charles__> Gnome apps are giving me "Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument" when I try to play music; I can get sound out of other apps (flash, amarok)
<tgelter> so enlighten me...why would we "upgrade" gnome-system-monitor to be all pretty if in order to show the smooth scrolling line graph, 50% cpu is used?
<nikrud> tgelter I get negligible cpu
<RAOF> tgelter: It only takes so much CPU if your drivers are crap.  Sadly, almost all drivers _are_ crap :/
<spr0k3t_> tgelter: htop is your friend.
<macogw> or just normal top...
<tgelter> spr0k3t: I use and love ntop, but it's nice being able to click the applet and see what's going on quickly
<tgelter> RAOF: what drivers are you refering to?
<RAOF> tgelter: Video drivers.
<tgelter> I'm using nvidia-glx-new
<RAOF> Yup; they're crap.
<tgelter> and I should be using what? using the newer driver from the manufacturer?
<spr0k3t_> yeah, I can't even get twinview working with nvidia-glx-new on hardy right now.
<nikrud> probably are using the latest, the ati is
<RAOF> Well, you can get negligable CPU usage there with the nouveau drivers, but yeah, there's really nothing better for general use than nvidia-glx-new.
<tgelter> I'll see if that's the issue, I'll bbl to report. thanks!
<RAOF> That doesn't change the fact that they're crap :)
<tgelter> if only nvidia would open them
<nikrud> good crap, but crap non the less?
<spr0k3t_> tgelter: it depends on what card you have. if it's bleeding edge like the 9 series... then yeah, go with the manufacturers graphics, otherwise, stick to the repos.
<tgelter> so wicd is pretty awesome compared to networkmanager
<tgelter> spr0k3t_ I just have the NV140 (on a t61 laptop)
<spr0k3t_> I'm not sure, but I think the hal for that core is in the glx-new.
<tgelter> how would I check?
<spr0k3t_> the lenovo t61 has been out for what, two years?
<tgelter> no idea...though I don't think quite that long
<spr0k3t_> not sure on how to check... I remember working with a t60 using a similar nvidia go reference chip.
<spr0k3t_> that system worked flawlessly with the glx-new.
<tgelter> I haven't had any issues, though some of you seem to think that the high cpu usage I'm seeing in gnome-system-monitor is due to the the driver
<tgelter> I wonder though, why would compiz (even the "advanced stuff") work so flawlessly and at the same time have the problem with gnome-system-monitor?
<RAOF> tgelter: So, using nvidia-glx-new I have ~30% CPU usage in Xorg while using gnome-system-monitor.  With nouveau, I have ~2%.
<spr0k3t_> not sure... I haven't been able to get compiz working with the dual head setup.
<tgelter> !nouveau
<ubotu> Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<tgelter> RAOF: does compiz work under nouveau?
<RAOF> It _is_ the driver.  g-s-m is using quite a lot of Cairo stuff, which is only really well accelerated by nouveau at the moment.
<RAOF> tgelter: Sadly, no.  Otherwise I'd never use the blob at all.
<tgelter> sad, I'd like to get away from the blob as well, though I haven't found a  way...I'm addicted to compiz
<spr0k3t_> yeah, but the nouveau is doing damn good for reverse engineering a closed chipset.
<tgelter> hopefully it'll keep making progress until it's better than the closed driver, maybe that'd make nvidia consider opening up
<RAOF> Well, yes.  2d is pretty much done for < nv5x (and is faster/better quality/more featureful than the blob).
<teamcobra> nvidia's going to have to open up eventually, if amd gets their act together
<RAOF> And pays for some full-time open-source X hackers, like Intel does.
<spr0k3t_> RAOF: what about dual screens for 2d?  I can't even get that working with the blob.
<RAOF> spr0k3t_: Heh.  It supports XRandR 1.2, so (a) dual screens is really easy, and (b) Ubuntu's new Screen Resolution applet works with it.
<teamcobra> RAOF: yup, but they have the hardware that could compete w/ nvidia, where intel really doesn't
<RAOF> spr0k3t_: But you should be able to do dual screens really easily with the blob.
<spr0k3t_> RAOF: works awesome with my gutsy drive... using twinview like a bomb... but every time I try to configure it for hardy, I have to repair x.
<spr0k3t_> same settings.
<jimmygoon> my current max volume is remarkably low :(
<kebinusan> I keep getting errors trying to launch urls from things like xchat with firefox3, There was an error launching the default action command associated with this location., how do I go about fixing such things
<RAOF> spr0k3t_: Hm.  Dunno.  Maybe start by trying to just use nvidia-settings to do dynamic twinview first?
<spr0k3t_> RAOF: yeah, I've been through all the trials with it.  I've even made a PXE image so I can reinstall the system in two minutes.
<tgelter> thanks guys, I'm outta here
<tgelter> g'night
<spr0k3t_> laterz
<teamcobra> hrmm, my laptop sees the smb shares on the server, but the server doesn't see the laptop's shares (smb or nfs, in fact, the laptop can't see the folders inside of the share)
<teamcobra> jimmygoon: double-click on the speaker and turn your pcm up
<jimmygoon> teamcobra, if I turn it up any more the sound gets distorted
<teamcobra> then turn the pcm up, turn the main volume down
<teamcobra> and slowly turn the main volume up until it's perfect ;)
<gaminggeek> can anyone remember how to get a wacom tablet to go in ubuntu?
<jimmygoon> should I leave pcm at high?
<nikrud> jimmygoon about 80% is a good starting point
<teamcobra> right, don't turn it all the way up, clipping is bad ;)
<jimmygoon> nikrud, thats what I used to have it at until i noticed how quiet it got today (presumably after some update)
<teamcobra> it does depend on the card though
<jimmygoon> as for smb, my windows machine has never willingly seen my ubuntu's shares
<nikrud> love those updates :)
<jimmygoon> I'm just thrilled that my pc stopped beeping at me
<teamcobra> yeah, both of these machines are hardy
<jimmygoon> though rhythmbox is still "stopping the policy action from taking place: Playing" which is a strange message when I open/close the lid
<macogw> jimmygoon: it's saying "no you cannot *action taken when lid is closed*! i'm busy playing!"
<macogw> it told me i wasn't allowed to shut down because it was playing music
<SeveredCross> Yeah, Banshee does the same thing.
<jimmygoon> but its saying an action that it is already doing? Its preventing itself from doing something ... that it is already doing?
<teamcobra> owell, I gave up on the shared folder problem for now, Sirius to the rescue ;)
<SeveredCross> jimmygoon: Er, I think it's telling you Rhythmbox is preventing whatever is supposed to happen when the lid closes because it's playing.
<jimmygoon> OH
<jimmygoon> that would sort of make sense ;D
<jesse> !info miro
<ubotu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1908 kB, installed size 7316 kB
<jesse> !info miro gutsy
<ubotu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 555 kB, installed size 3012 kB
<SeveredCross> Miro has ALWAYS not worked for me.
<SeveredCross> And by that, I mea it has never worked.
<SeveredCross> SOmetimes it would crash like mad, other times it would actually download stuff but not play anything.
<RAOF> Contrast with my experience, which is "always works" :)
<Nuke_> Xgl broken in hardy? anyone dealt with this yet?
<SeveredCross> In some ways, that's one of the problems with the Linux experience.
<SeveredCross> Is that problems can be hard to replicate since not everyone's system works the same.
<RAOF> Yes.
<SeveredCross> And sometimes it's strange things causing problems.
<RAOF> Nuke_: I'm not aware of Xgl being broken.
<SeveredCross> Me either, but I don't use Xgl.
<Dr_willis> miro needed the icedtea i think - last i used it,
<SeveredCross> Miro's not a Java app?
<Nuke_> RAOF: i haven't looked into it too deeply, but i get strange errors starting gnome (and compiz) with Xgl running
<SeveredCross> I didn't think it was anyway.
<Dr_willis> dont ask me why.. but i recall it needign icedtea for somthing.
<Dr_willis> I though it was the firefox browser - all hackored up and scripted
<Nuke_> just did the full upgrade from gutsy this morning, but had been running mostly hardy for a month or two
<Dr_willis> similer to what happned with songbird.
<RAOF> Yeah; it's a xul app.  But there is/was a fun bug in firefox/java which killed stuff, including miro.
<spr0k3t_> Nuke_: having the same problem with xgl here. are you doing single or dual screen?
<Nuke_> spr0k3t_: single
<Dr_willis> xul app - like songbird. :) i think..  i think that bug killed both of them
<spr0k3t_> you get the xserver.log file error dialog?
<Nuke_> spr0k3t_: maybe. i get a dialog explaining that my session lasted <10 seconds, but gnome does actually start albeit without a window manager
<spr0k3t_> that's the one
<Nuke_> guess compiz is dying and it's not defaulting back on metacity
<spr0k3t_> I get the errors even when I don't have compiz running.
<spr0k3t_> I've even done the AddRGBblahblahblah option to xorg.conf trick.
<Nuke_> like it's not able to load a window manager at all with Xgl
<tgelter> ok, so installing the latest nvidia driver did nothing to lower cpu usage with gnome-system-monitor open, oh well
<RAOF> tgelter: Indeed.  The driver remains crap :)
<RAOF> spr0k3t_: Of course, practically no xorg.conf options make a difference when you're using Xgl.
<tgelter> another question, since I upgraded, the only way I can get the "custom" tag to show up under "Appearance" is by installing compizconfig-simple, but I don't want to use the simple config, I want to use the full-fledged config and be able to click "custom" to change to compiz, what do I need to do?
<Nuke_> of course the only reason I need Xgl is to solve the choppy video under nvidia glx
<spr0k3t_> RAOF: very true... but it was worth the try after all the hair-pulling trying to make it work.
<RAOF> Nuke_: "Choppy video"?
<Nuke_> RAOF: compiz effects and video playing under compiz seem to show up choppy... like a lower framerate
<RAOF> Nuke_: Oh, right.  You may simply want to install compizconfig-settings-manager, go to System->Preferences->Advanced Desktop Effects options->General Options->Display Options, and uncheck "detect refresh rate" and manually set the correct refresh rate.
<Nuke_> RAOF: incredible. my googling skills proven ineffective.
<Nuke_> can't believe that was it
<RAOF> It's because nvidia (deliberately) mis-report the refresh rate, unless you explicitly disable DynamicTwinview.
<nikrud> I've been told nvidia lies
<Nuke_> why do they do that?
<nikrud> !lies
<ubotu> Mostly just statistics, but yeah.
<RAOF> Nuke_: Because the way they do dual-screen requires it, basiacally.
<Nuke_> ok so more importantly - what is the real purpose of Xgl?
<nikrud> tgelter with the full one installed, you get Advanced Desktop Settings , just above appearance
<RAOF> Nuke_: It was, and remains, a proof of concept as to how you can accelerate X with only OpenGL.
<tgelter> nikrud: all that shows up is "none, normal, extra"
<macogw> i give up
<tgelter> err, nm
<macogw> i'm rebooting
<macogw> X can go f off and die
<macogw> oh wait, it already did
<macogw> hence the rebooting
<nikrud> heh
<RAOF> Nuke_: It was also useful because drivers are/were crap, and didn't support all sorts of useful things.  Drivers are generally now slightly less crap.
<Nuke_> so Xgl just provides the GL overlay?
<macogw> yes
<macogw> i think...
<tgelter> nikrud: I understand that, and I use that tool to configure, but there used to be a link under "appearance --> Visual Effects" called "custom that I could click the radio button to enable the advanced settings, and click the "custom" button to customize (launches advanced compiz-config)
<RAOF> No.  Xgl provides a _whole X server_, using only the GL of an underlying X server.
<nikrud> tgelter I guess someone figured that since it was in the menu anyway, that button was superfluous
<Nuke_> ah. makes sense, then
<nikrud> tgelter a couple less clicks might be the reasoning
<tgelter> nikrud: the problem is, now I have to run "compiz --replace" to start it in "advanced" mode (which is ok, I can do that easy enough, but annoying) instead of just clicking the button
<RAOF> tgelter, nikrud: You now need the simple-ccsm package, rather than compizconfig-settings-manager to get the "Advanced" option.
<nikrud> tgelter ? I don't understand, compiz starts automatically for me
<tgelter> RAOF: I have installed that before, and got the tab, but when I click on the customize link (or whatever the button is called), it launches the simple config instead of the advanced one
<RAOF> Yes, that's right.
<tgelter> RAOF: and I'd like it to open the advanced menu like it did before
<macogw> RAOF: he wants the advanced one
<nikrud> which is in the menu
<RAOF> Oh, right.  Well, it doesn't :)
<macogw> what does ata exception mask mean?
<tgelter> RAOF: I think it ought to be an option, launch the advanced one, or the simple one...
<tgelter> oh well
<tgelter> is there any way to use HDAPS with PAM to login? like, some sort of "knock-based-authentication"?
<tgelter> it'd make for a cool demo when I teach people how cool linux is =)
<Lynoure> tgelter: what kind of use do you have in mind? Drop the laptop in order to log out?
<tgelter> lynoure: just tilt it
<Lynoure> tgelter: seems mildly unhandy, at least for people who use their laptops on the go
<tgelter> lynoure: you can already switch between desktops by tapping it (through metacity/compiz)
<tgelter> Lynoure: it's estremely unuseful. I just want to do it to show that it can be done
<Lynoure> I bet it could be done... just takes someone's attention and time
<Lynoure> tgelter: cool
<tgelter> maybe it's time I learn how to write a PAM module
<Frydrogen> "Look how cool linux is! I can do completely random things with no imaginable benefit!
<Frydrogen> "
<Frydrogen> that is why linux is a hobbyists solution
<tgelter> Frydrogen: those "completely random things with no imaginable benefit" are often the brain-children for great things
<macogw> like the one where you tap the sides of the screen to switch workspaces?
<macogw> smack the right side of the screen to the left and it moves to the left workspace
<macogw> i think someone did that on a mac with one of the add-on workspace things...Virtue Desktops maybe
<tgelter> macogw: who knows, likely not, but who knows what kind of idea someone else would pull from that
<Frydrogen> tgelter: which is why compiz has all those amazingly useful plugins now I assume..?
<Frydrogen> I mean, wobbly windows, what a great thing to come from such an innovative idea!
<tgelter> Frydrogen: there are several pieces of compiz that are quite useful
<tgelter> wobbly windows, not so much (at least for most people, for me, they give the desktop a more "real" feel...), but others are
<Frydrogen> I'm still waiting to hear what they are..
<tgelter> the cube, for example. I had a really hard time getting used to using workspaces because my brain doesn't work well like that. Instead of using them, I'd stick to one or *maybe* two of them. with the cube, it's more three-dimensional, which allows me to more easily recall where I have placed a particular window
<macogw> tgelter: agreed
<RAOF> _
<RAOF> _scale_, aka exposé.
<macogw> the wobbly windows also feel more natural...paper bends in teh breeze when you move it
<RAOF> That's really, really useful.
<ether__c> has anyone else noticed firefox 3 beta 4 being really sluggish?
<macogw> not me
 * RAOF thinks scale is implemented better than Exposé, actually.
<gluer> yeh, i have probs using it with compiz
<tgelter> Frydrogen: it's fine if you think that something is useless, don't use it. but don't accuse someone's project as being useless
<gluer> freezes
<Rodya> anyone here have trouble with rtorrent hashing/opening torrents in heron?
<Frydrogen> tgelter: Why can't I call someone elses project useless?
 * tgelter uses qbittorrent
<Frydrogen> tgelter: They put it out in the public
<tgelter> Frydrogen: go ahead and call it useless. just don't expect everyone to agree with you
<Frydrogen> tgelter: thats fine, but don't try to change my mind either
<tgelter> Frydrogen: you asked me to explain myself, which is what I did
<Frydrogen> All the cool things it could do, and instead it goes for eye candy
 * Frydrogen sighs
 * Frydrogen goes towards bed
<Frydrogen> It's late here :/
<tgelter> g'night
<proximo> hi, if i install ubuntu or kubuntu hardy heron beta today, will i be able to upgrade to full from repos once it is released or will i need to reinstall?
<Hobbsee> yes
<proximo> thats a yes for upgrade i reckon?
<RAOF> Indeed.
<proximo> cool thanks :)
<arvind_> how to run .exe files in ubuntu?
<macogw> arvind_: those are windows programs silly!
<Gnea> arvind_: install wine
<RAOF> arvind_: Not really an #ubuntu+1 question.  Also, the answer is "depends", but starts with "why do you think you can run windows executables on Ubuntu"
<macogw> throw a ? into the "" for good measure :P
<dbmoodb> i always do ?
<arvind_> are there any major developments in HH?
<RAOF> Yes.
<RAOF> Many.
<arvind_> may i know ?
<SuperLag> So... what's the verdict on Hardy? Good stuff? :)
<DistroJockey> Very :)
<dbmoodb> pretty good, broadcom cards are weird -- going to test it some more on that
<arvind_> recently i habe downloaded HH beta from ubuntu site. I dont see any changes in UI.
<SuperLag> 3% down, 97 to to
<SuperLag> to go, that is
<dbmoodb> arvind_:  its a lot more document -- tool tip like ( have not figured how to turn it off and now i am used to some of it)
<SuperLag> DistroJockey: what's noticeable over Gutsy?
<dbmoodb> apparmour settings -- gui
<DistroJockey> SuperLag: Speed, xorg.conf works nice
<dbmoodb> speed ... ah not yet
<tgelter> would someone like to help me fix what should be a simple vlc problem (audio isn't working, I think I have a setting incorrectly specified)
<dbmoodb> unless you think otherwise DistroJockey, i consider it to be slower or more resource intensive than gutsy atm
<macogw> arvind_: didnt notice any of the Policy Kit stuff in your System tools?
<SuperLag> tgelter: delete ~/.vlc and start over?
<macogw> arvind_: in the appearances thing there's also a new theme, human-murrine
<SuperLag> tgelter: if you can't find your mystery setting, that is
<tgelter> SuperLag: good point, I'll try that
<DistroJockey> dbmoodb: ok, maybe not speed.
<tgelter> yeah, still no go, maybe I need some other package installed
<SuperLag> tgelter: that's strange. Does audio work in other apps?
<dbmoodb> pulse audio ?
<SuperLag> What repos should I use? will Hardy break for me?
<arvind_> Macgow: I dont see the human-murrine theme.
 * SuperLag hides
<tgelter> SuperLag: certainly, check this: http://pastebin.com/d1c7dc19
<SuperLag> I'm just kidding, for anyone ready to flame me
<dbmoodb> there are no trolls here
 * dbmoodb hides
<arvind_> macgow: where is the Policy kit stuff? i dont see it.
<SuperLag> wtf?
<SuperLag> doesn't Ubuntu use ALSA, by default?
 * SuperLag could be way out of touch here
<RAOF> Yes.  ALSA and pulseaudio are different layers of the stack.
<SuperLag> I use Ubie on a box with no sound... so I pay no attention to that part
<SuperLag> RAOF: it would seem like something is amiss with tgelter's sound stack. I don't see any attempts to start stuff that looks like it's tied to ALSA
<tgelter> RAOF,SuperLag: but every other app works fine...I think I just borked something up with vlc
<SuperLag> wow, this is sad. 15 mins, and I'm stuck at 3%
<SuperLag> the mirrors are getting hammered, aren't they...
 * Hobbsee gives SuperLag the boot
<RAOF> tgelter: You may want to run "asoundconf set-pulseaudio" to get the default ALSA output to go through Pulseaudio (and then to ALSA again).
<arvind_>  where is the Policy kit stuff?
<SuperLag> anyone have a torrent for the beta?
 * Hobbsee does
<Hobbsee> ubuntu release notes did, too
<SuperLag> I didn't read them directly. I got the info via my feed readers.
<SuperLag> reader
<arvind_> macgow: where is the Policy kit?
<dbmoodb> sorry torrent ? oh ah can i join the torrent pool if i get the iso from my isp ?
<dbmoodb> (same checksum i think)
<tgelter> RAOF: when I ran that, I saw no output, and when I tried vlc, it returned with the same errors as before
<Hobbsee> dbmoodb: should do, yes.
<RAOF> tgelter: Ok.  Eh.
<arvind_> hey macgow... are you there? i have been asking questions, but no answer from your side!
 * dbmoodb about to try vnc 
<dbmoodb> oooo pretty options
 * SuperLag starts the torrent
<tgelter> so the error is: ALSA lib pcm.c:2106:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<tgelter> so i guess I'm just missing a package
<dbmoodb> oh that is so mad, the hardy computer appears under arp to be hostname.local (not the ip)
<RAOF> tgelter: Right.  This is useful.  Do you have the libasound2-plugins package installed?
<tgelter> nope, installing now
<tgelter> hmm...that fixed the problem, but still no sound
<tgelter> (and no error output)
<SuperLag> damn. that's MUCH better :)
<arvind_> macgow,r u there?
<dbmoodb> ah .... apparently the old vncviewer doesn't support ubuntu's new server (with encryption or something)
<dbmoodb> if you turn that off it works
<Hobbsee> arvind_: if macogw hasn't responded by now, probably not
<arvind_> Hobbsee: where is the Policy kit?
<Hobbsee> arvind_: what do you mean?
<arvind_> Hobbsee: policy kit?
<tgelter> RAOF: I tried an mp3 instead of a movie, and it works now...so maybe now I just need to install a codec to provide sound to divx/xvid?
<telexicon> why is VNC even used when X11 is available?
<RAOF> tgelter: VLC doesn't support codec plugins.  If it doesn't work now, it never will.
<dbmoodb> because it is easier to set up and does not require root ?
<tgelter> RAOF: awesome! =)
<Hobbsee> arvind_: vague question
<arvind_> tgellter:  is there Policy kit?
<tgelter> arvind_: what do you mean?
<telexicon> i mean, why didnt somebody implement a remote screen type deal on top of X11 instead of using all the inefficient bitmaps
<Dr_willis> vnc is a tool designed for situations where X11 is not suitable.
<arvind_> Hobbsee: any new hardy repos?
<Dr_willis> use whaever you want. :) dont forget freenx also.
<Hobbsee> arvind_: no.
<macogw> arvind_: Policy Kit is the reason there are all those "Unlock" buttons in the System stuff
<arvind_> tgellter:  Policy kit
<tgelter> arvind_: what about it?
<arvind_>  tgelter:Policy Kit is the reason there are all those "Unlock" buttons in the System stuff
<Hobbsee> arvind_: if you try to behave like a bot, you will be treated as one.
<dbmoodb> ah stupid question, how do i know if i am on the beta ? .... do i have to dist-upgrade or ... was it done with the last round of updates i applied yesterday ?
<Hobbsee> dbmoodb: google that.  that is a stupid question.
<Hobbsee> or check the forums
 * dbmoodb i don't think it is up on the forums 
<Hobbsee> ....
 * dbmoodb assumes that moving from alpha to beta on the same 'distro' is probably not requiring the services of dist-upgrade
<Hobbsee> it tends to be
<dbmoodb> well i expected the jump to be some what larger
<macogw> dbmoodb: beta freeeze was last week
<macogw> all updates for the beta went through a week ago
<macogw> the few days in between were them rolling the iso
<dbmoodb> oh ....
<Flannel> dbmoodb: apt-get dist-upgrade isn't a "version" upgrade, it just pulls in new packages with the old depends.  Like new kernel packages, and stuff.
<telexicon> dbmoodb, cat /etc/lsb-release
<dbmoodb> it doesn't say alpha ....
<dbmoodb> just says development branch - that is why i was asking the "stupid question"
<RAOF> dbmoodb: The "stupid question" part is mainly because the beta doesn't exist.  It's just a societal construct with no underlying reality.
<macogw> hahahah
<macogw> dbmoodb: dist-upgrade no longer exists in aptitude
<dbmoodb> what ? no dist-upgrade
<macogw> dbmoodb: they now call it safe-upgrade or full-upgrade
<dbmoodb> but ... apt still exists and will be working for some time in ubuntu yeah ?
<macogw> yeah
<macogw> but aptitude changed the name, probably because its confusing
<dbmoodb> eh ...
<macogw> since sometimes kernels will be held back until you do a full upgrade even though you arent changing versions
<dbmoodb> i find aptitude confusing enough, apt is just nice
<dbmoodb> i thought the rule used to be no kernel updates unless asked ;)
<macogw> ever notice how after an apt-get upgrade if you look at the gui updater there will sometimes be more packages left?
<dbmoodb> no
<macogw> well you only get the kernel updates if you do dist-upgrade with apt-get. that's fairly confusing since you're not intending to upgrade your distro, just your kernel, so aptitude renamed it full-upgrade
<macogw> its what happens if there's a kernel update
<macogw> as you said, no kernel updates unless asked
<dbmoodb> apt-get dist-upgrade was for kernels no ?
<dbmoodb> (and distro updates)
<macogw> see? it did two different thing
<macogw> s
<macogw> if you're intending up update your kernel, but the command says it's a distro upgrade....
<dbmoodb> oh
<macogw> that could get confusing...makes you wonder if itll really do just the kernel or if its all gonna change or what
<dbmoodb> ooo gstreamer doesn't like mt-daap music shares
<kRush> uh, is there an easy way to uninstall nvidias binary driver (not the one from the repos)?
<RAOF> kRush: Yes.  Pass --uninstall to the installer.
<tnnc> is there anyone else that is having trouble with java running
<kRush> well, it says in the readme that --uninstall will only revert to the previous state... so if I had another version before that it's pretty much useless, isn't it?
<kRush> guess I'll give it a shot
<tnnc> is there anyone else that is having trouble with java running
<ysth1> the echo left
<matt____> Is there a known issue with the sound support in 8.04? Just installed a bit ago and cannot get sound to work from my emu10k1 based card, never had an issue with past releases.
<nikolam> matt____, try to post a bug about that
<nikolam> oh, he quit, ah well..
<Raspberry> I love how the numberpad on my keyboard quit working since the last set of updates
<Raspberry> :)
<Raspberry> the number lock key lights up and turns off
<Raspberry> but the keys don't work
<Raspberry> :P
<mesilliac> It's part of hardy's "charm"
<Raspberry> it's nice to see it gets more charming the more I know it
<macogw> Raspberry: i think that happened after someone complained that turning on numlock on his desktop keyboard turned his letter keys into the numpad like on a laptop
<enyc> Hrrrm... I'm getting screen-corruption on Ubuntu Hardy-8.04-Beta livecd with Intel 815 integrated graphics w.r.t. Mousepointer acceleration...
<dr_evil> Düsseldorf begrüsst zu Ostersonntag seine Gäste - mit einer Radarfalle am Autobahnende A52 / Ortseingang
<gluer> compiz causing 100% cpu, any ideas, was working fine this morning
<clusty> grrrr. any ways to run vmware under hardy?
<clusty> no tricks works to get the modules compiled with the hardy kernel
<Raspberry> clusty: hmmm?
<Raspberry> clusty: I had problems with modules using a machine I dist-upgraded today
<Raspberry> I used synaptec and installed all generic and 386 module packages for the .24 kernel and that fixed it w/o a reboot even :)
<clusty> Raspberry, which packages are those?
<Raspberry> clusty: it's not that hard... just look
<vistakiller> adept is still very bad programme
<vistakiller> is break my system before one minute and after it crash :P
<Raspberry> vistakiller: agreed, I had to do the dist-upgrade with update-manager because adept kept crashing
<vistakiller> i recovery my system from synaptic
<Raspberry> vistakiller: even though I was running KDE
<vistakiller> i run kde and i use synaptic
<vistakiller> i dont know why they keep it
<dbmood1> keep what ?
<clusty> Raspberry, how are the module packages called?
<dbmood1> adept ... isn't that what we are moving towards ?
<vistakiller> dbmood1 they must put a warning for adept
<vistakiller> is danger for the system
<vistakiller> today it break one package
 * DanaG uses aptitude for most stuff.
<vistakiller> and the package was very important
<vistakiller> if i was a new user
<dbmood1> was it apt by any chance ?
<vistakiller> no because i recover it from synaptic
<vistakiller> and the joke that is crashing after the message that some package is break
<_Zandro_> to early to ask questions? seems awfully quiet here :P
<_Zandro_> Have anyone in here had problems with widesceen resolutions in Hardy?
<Lorvija_> Heya.. i just upgraded to beta and noticed one slight prob... my mouse isnt working.. where could i find some kind of bug db so i could check if it's reported..?
<maxxer> hi. why I cannot access anymore my gphoto2 camera?
<maxxer> i can only by root
<maxxer> but i cannot find the appropriate udev rule
<Raspberry> wow all the codecs are screwed up now
<maxxer> (i also have problems with nvidia and glx, but that's another story)
<Hobbsee> vistakiller: what package, and how did it die?
<Raspberry> this beta was more like an alpha
<_Zandro_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login
<vistakiller> i dont remember the name was from today update
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: and how many unofficial packages were you using in gutsy?
<Hobbsee> vistakiller: try to be more helpful.
<vistakiller> nothing :P
<vistakiller> sorry i dont rember but it has depence with nvidia driver nv
<Raspberry> Hobbsee: hey dingbat ... I'm on Hardy and I've been running Hardy since Alpha2 w/o issue  -- so take your newb attitude somewhere lese
<Raspberry> else
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: that might be why then.
<Raspberry> I'm not running any unofficial packages in Hardy
<Raspberry> and everything was working fine for the last 4 weeks
<Lorvija_> _Zandro_:  duh i need to login? :/
<vistakiller> me too but i have my system upgrade from feisty
<Hobbsee> vistakiller: hmm
<Raspberry> and they give people ops with your attitude
<vistakiller> Come on Raspberry is open source
<Hobbsee> funny, insulting people usually *isnt* a good idea.
<DarkMageZ> Raspberry, you noticed that the gstreamer packages got updated recently right? that might be a good place to start tracing your problem down.
<DanaG> Oh hey, something interesting about that Load Cycle issue: it also happens under OS X (call it a "hackintosh" if you wish).
<Hobbsee> vistakiller: i'd be interested in knowing what that was, if you could reproduce it.  it may be important.
<Raspberry> Hobbsee: i thought you made the insulting comment first
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: i asked a question.  if you call that insulting, i can't help you.
<vistakiller> how can i see the last update was one lib
<dns53> i did have some problems now you mention it, i uninstalled the bad and ugly and reinstalled them to fix it
<Raspberry> DarkMageZ: I guess I'll run the 51 updates that have been added in the last 12 hrs :P
<_Zandro_> no one with widescreens in here?
<vistakiller> me
<psylem> my upgrade failed due to a bug, how can I be sure that the upgrade has been rolled back before I attempt to reboot?
<DarkMageZ> Raspberry, you don't know how often that unofficial crap breaks systems. it's a highly valid question ッ
<DarkMageZ> psylem, was it the one with the language pack? just rerun the update. it'll be fine.
<Hobbsee> vistakiller: see /var/log/dpkg.log
<vistakiller> ok
<Hobbsee> psylem: which bug?
<psylem> no it was bug #205079
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205079 in glibc "kubuntu Hardy Heron could not install libc6" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/205079
<Raspberry> DarkMageZ: well the whole point of alpha and beta testing is testing within the limitations of the system -- so adding outside packages would defeat the purpose
<_Zandro_> 1440x900 doesnt work as it should with the default vesa driver
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: you'd be surprised at how many people do it anyway :(
<Raspberry> I know -- but lets' not assume everybody is an idiot first -- I've been in here (until I was kickeD) for about 24hrs solid helping people fix these annoying kernel module issues and wireless issues
<Raspberry> ... which makes me a bit testy :P
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: what's the greatest problem with wifi that you've been seeing?
<_Zandro_> this is how it looks after 1st boot http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v736/_Zandro_/DSCF0163.jpg the resolution is correct and all, but if i switch to 1024x768 and back again it looks like this http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v736/_Zandro_/DSCF0164.jpg
<Hobbsee> psylem: you might want to answer michael, if you can.
<_Zandro_> i have to do that every time i boot
<Raspberry> either kernel modules aren't loading after a dist-upgrade (but worked fine with live Cd testing, which is why people upgraded) or  broadcom and realtek users needing ndiswrapper
<dns53> madwifi does not work with the current kernel version for me on my eeepc but i am not concerned at the moment
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: aren't loading due to no lrm/lum, or?
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: ndiswrapper.  bah humbug :)
<DarkMageZ> hmm... realtek users shouldn't need ndiswrapper... they're generally good with their opensource drivers.
<Raspberry> the dist-upgrade isn't installing the ubuntu-module packages for the kernel
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: damn, so that is hitting again.
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: l-u-m or l-r-rm?
<Hobbsee> -r
<Raspberry> I upgraded my pristine Gutsy box just to test people's problems and my ipw2200 wouldn't work after the dist-upgrade
<Raspberry> Hobbsee: I have no idea
<dbmoodb> Raspberry: welcome to the club, i learnt the hard way you have to be nice and good when saying anything on any ubuntu channel. you are often representing more than your self -- or can impact on others at least
<Belisarivs> Hi. Where can I report bugs in Hardy?
<Hobbsee> !bug | Belisarivs
<ubotu> Belisarivs: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<DarkMageZ> i'd be surprised if l-r-m didn't fall out of sync atleast once during the alpha/beta stages =D
<Raspberry> dbmoodb: that's a two way street -- especially when I get attitude from the people asking me the questions
<Hobbsee> DarkMageZ: it does, but i dont think this is the problem
<Raspberry> Hobbsee: I fixed my box right after the dist-upgrade by installing the remaining generic and 386 kernel module packages... nothing else
<Belisarivs> Thanks, I'm already registered at launchpad. But I failed to find how to report bugs for Hardy so it isn't confused with gutsy.
<Raspberry> Hobbsee: then I could modprobe the ipw2200 package and iwconfig then showed my eth0 was linked to the wireless card
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: i'm wondering why you don't seem to get linux-generic installed.
<dbmoodb> put a tag hardy [hardy] ... is probably a good way in the summary
<Raspberry> Hobbsee: part of it was and part of it wasn't
<Hobbsee> Belisarivs: they don't get separated into distros
<vistakiller> i cant find it sorry :(
<vistakiller> i dont remember what package was
<Belisarivs> <Hobbsee>OK. Thanks.
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: afaik, the upgrader *should* be adding that package while checking for u-d
<vistakiller> but i recovery it when i reinstall it from synaptic
<Raspberry> Hobbsee: well I don't think it is ... at least not correctly... quite a few (at least 5 or 6 that I remember talking with) people were in here with broken wireless
<Raspberry> I'm sure there were more as I was on and off the computer and trying to work :P
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: mmmkay, i'll try to get in touch wiht mvo about it
<Hobbsee> (when it's not a public holiday)
<Raspberry> well this is the bug I attached my comment to... althought I think it's a bigger issue... Bug #180544
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180544 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "ipw2200 driver fails to load firmware" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180544
<Raspberry> that reminds me ... the sound card (intel ac'97) wasn't working either
<Raspberry> but just installing the module packages fixed that too
<Raspberry> lots of UNCLAIMED devices after the dist-upgrade when running lshw
<dbmoodb> that's weird my intel ac-97 is working...
<Raspberry> mine works now too
<dbmoodb> what did you change ?
<psy> my connection seems unreliable at the moment, was there a solution for me?
<Raspberry> I just had to install the linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 package after the dist upgrade
<Raspberry> from gutsy to hardy
<dbmoodb> oh.... i did that but without realising i had sound problems most likely (one of the first things i did)
<Raspberry> dbmoodb: fresh installs of Hardy work fine
<Raspberry> dbmoodb: reminding people to install that package should be immediately added to the dist-upgrade web page at least until the problem gets fixed because havign people run that fixed a LOT of issues today
<Raspberry> I have 13 broken packages on my system now :P
<Raspberry> the new package manager has an attitude
<Raspberry> I get a black circle with a dash through it
<dbmoodb> well Raspberry i would rather (personally) a note is added but for people to see what happens without it
<_Zandro_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+bugs found the bug list for hardy heron
<Hobbsee> ...so, fix them, and file bugs about the ones that really are broken?  That's not going to help your system...
<Hobbsee> _Zandro_: there are more than that
<Raspberry> dbmoodb: they're not getting wireless or sound and they're posting lots of forum questions and coming in here... that's what is happening without it
<_Zandro_> more than what 115 bugs?
<dbmoodb> dude you don't just add stuff to make the problem vanish you see what the problem is and try to fix it
<dbmoodb> -- that is what i think personally
<Hobbsee> _Zandro_: yes.  most bugs arent' listed as hardy.
<Raspberry> just send more civilians in until we can pinpoint the snipers' location :)
<DanaG> anybody else read 'libgomp' as 'libglomp
<DanaG> ' like I did?
<dbmoodb> these are not civilians, if you come to beta you are no longer a civilian in my view
<DanaG> (sorry, I aimed for apostrophe and hit enter instead.)
<locomo> omg keyboard layout switching still not work OMFG
<Raspberry> dbmoodb: you must know this many commands to install beta :P  we should have a quiz during the installer
<_Zandro_> well i know that there are problems from previous releases, and problems that arent tagged to hardy
<dbmoodb> well it involves a few to start with so why not ?
<dbmoodb> rofl
<Raspberry> dbmoodb: like the guy earlier -- he said his stuff was broken and I told him to install the kernel module package for his kernel ... and he said what's that ... and I explained and he asked how and I said synaptec and he said what's that?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how do you activate language packs?
<vistakiller> Raspberry try to reinstall the break packages
<Raspberry> ?
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: that's the reason i tend to avoid here after the 4th alpha or os.
<Hobbsee> Raspberry: just to avoid the silly questions
<Hobbsee> like dbmoodb's from earlier.
<Raspberry> it was fine until beta was released
<vistakiller> you said that you have break package
<Raspberry> then that was like somebody fired the starting gun
<Raspberry> or something
<dbmoodb> oi my question wasn't stupid without remark
<Hobbsee> yeah.  i'm still surprised about how many are still downloading.
<Raspberry> vistakiller: the language-en -- I forced it
<Raspberry> prior to beta it was a pretty good conversation level in here... we could troubleshoot things ... now it's just people screaming stuff is broken and how they needed it fixed yesterday
<dbmoodb> --- lets all move to ubuntu+2 then ?
<vistakiller> i dont have something break
<_Zandro_> well i dont need things fixed, i just need to know if anyone expirienced the same problems that i have had :P
<Raspberry> right
<Raspberry> which is why I'm in here most of the time
<Raspberry> anybody seen <this behavior>?   you have ... ok ... or no?  ok, I'll search and or register a bug
<_Zandro_> well or a an alternative way to get around it ;)
<Raspberry> I do have to say ... other than these crazy breaks the last week -- I think Hardy is by far more stable and usable than Gutsy
<_Zandro_> yeah ive only had 3 problems so far
<DanaG> How do you activate language packs?
<vistakiller> i have only some small problems with hardy
<Raspberry> DanaG: I wish I knew
<DanaG> Oh hey, another random note: Firefox 3.0 now only looks good in Linux.
<vistakiller> what package you want DanaG?
<Raspberry> DanaG: Administration -> Language Packs
<Raspberry> ?
<DanaG> The Windows and OS X versions have been beaten with the "ugly stick"
<DanaG> They're quite ugly.
<Raspberry> DanaG: I mean ... System Menu -> Administration -> Language Support
<vistakiller> some programmes like adept is not working but that programmes never work :P
<DanaG> I installed Japanese (even though I don't actually know the language) for the sake of curiosity.
<DanaG> But, I don't know how to switch my user's language settings.
<vistakiller>  System Menu -> Administration -> Language Support
<DanaG> That's not per-user.
<Raspberry> DanaG: install SCIM packages
<DanaG> That's only input method.
<dns53> in gdm you select the language
<DanaG> Right?\
<DanaG> Oh, in GDM... I never knew that.  Cool!
<DanaG> That admin panel really should note that:
<bazhang> for alternate languages I click inside the box I want to type and select input method that does it for most apps
<_Zandro_> Problems so far: 1. F-spot is uanble to import images from my fujifilm F40Fd    2. widescreen resolutions with vesa generic driver doesnt work 100% 3. installing video drivers still a pain in the ass.
<DanaG> "Once you've installed a new language pack, you can choose to use it by clicking 'language' at the login screen."
<bazhang> Chinese, Japanese for example
<DanaG> It seriously needs that sort of note.
<bazhang> 葉御
 * DanaG goes off to try Japanese UI, just for the heck of it.
<bazhang> like that
<dns53> might be useful
<bazhang> tis if you write Japanese and Chinese ;]
<_Zandro_> in languages that have several variants just ticking off the main variant doesnt cover all the translations
<gaminggeek> hmm flash 9 in epiphany 'causes crashes
<Raspberry> ok now I've got a weird problem
<_Zandro_> i norwegian you have to tick off both "norwegian" and" norwegian bokmaal" to get all the translations
<Raspberry> if I play a video in VLC or Gstreamer ... the audio works, but the video doesn't
<_Zandro_> any type of video?
<Raspberry> BUT... if I keep playing the video in Totem and then open it in VLC while it's still playing in Totem -- it plays fine in VLC ... and Visa Versa
<Raspberry> mpeg video
<dns53> you using compiz ?
<Raspberry> no
<DanaG> Yay, Japanese UI.
<DanaG> That's amusing, since I don't KNOW japanese... but that'd be a good way to force myself to use it, once I started learning it for a class.
<DanaG> OOOoh, and it's also a good way to discover un-localized things.
<DanaG> Examples: pulseaudio apps, SimpleBackup, and some other things.
<DanaG> (03時34分26秒) verb3k [n=verb@77.31.162.236] が部屋に入りました。
<DanaG> What format is that time in?
<verb3k> Is that a Chinese font?
<DanaG> Japanese.
<DanaG> I don't actually know the language; I'm just having fun with the language pack.
<verb3k> artwork :)
<_Zandro_> Raspberry: im going to install VLC and try myself
<DanaG> Oh hey, the Wiki doesn't have the source for the latest revised wallpaper.
<Raspberry> actually seems like the problem is with Windows Media Video
<user5> hello wath's up
<verb3k> guys Hardy gives me 800x600 while my machine is capable of more than that>>>can anyone help?
<user5> today
<Raspberry> verb3k: did you upgrade from another version of Ubuntu?
<verb3k> Raspberry, no, clean beta install
<bazhang> verb3k: what video card
<Raspberry> hmmm strange... video card?
<verb3k> Raspberry, I have Nvidia graphics card
<user5> tray to clean /.kde
<Raspberry> ah
<bazhang> verb3k: what drivers how isntalled
<Raspberry> verb3k: have you installed the restricted driver?
 * DanaG is now going to bed.... at 3:39AM.
<verb3k> bazhang, The official drivers from "Hardware Drivers" menu
<Raspberry> 5:39am here
<DanaG> I've been messing around in OS X on my laptop, but I still prefer Ubuntu by far.
<KrimZon> will installing the rt kernel improve sound latency without making any other changes?
<bazhang> verb3k: did you reconfigure your xerver-xorg?
<DanaG> And it's also presented something interesting: even OS X has the "repeatedly load-cycles hard drive" issue!
<kebinusan> I dislike totem, it always hangs when opening some of my mkv files
<verb3k> bazhang, no, is that the solution?
<user5> restart in recovery mode and tray option restartX
<bazhang> verb3k: worth a shot; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_Zandro_> Raspberry: VLC just crashes on me if i try to play anything
<verb3k> bazhang, ok, give me a minute to do that
<kebinusan> Zandro, I compiled one of the nightly builds yesterday when I found out they had pulseaudio support
<DanaG> Odd: look at the tooltip in Japanese for gparted in menu: the tooltip is untranslated.
<bazhang> verb3k: then restart to make the changes
<Raspberry> _Zandro_: yeah something is going on
<verb3k> bazhang, ok
<bazhang> verb3k: after making them that is
<Raspberry> anyobdy want to recommend a codec package to use with amd64 to play wmv?
<verb3k> bazhang, ok :)
<bazhang> medibuntu win32codecs dont work Raspberry?
<_Zandro_> No wait, WMV files work for me
<Raspberry> that's so odd...
<kebinusan> xine doesnt seem to play well with PA for me  yet
<verb3k> bazhang, should I answer the questions by choosing default answers?
<bazhang> verb3k: mostly yes let me find a link
<Raspberry> it won't play the video with the first player... no matter what it is .. but if a second player starts playing wmv while another player is playing wmv ... it plays fine
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<DanaG> handy site.
<Raspberry> medibuntu kinda throws off my testing :)
<dns53> i like the commercial fluendo codecs for wmv
<bazhang> verb3k: that should do, cant find the link atm; will be back in about a half hour if you need more help
<_Zandro_> Raspberry: yes i have managed to simulate the same problem you have
<verb3k> bazhang, ok, thanks for your time :)
<Raspberry> _Zandro_: isn't that odd
<_Zandro_> yes very
<bazhang> no worries verb3k ;]
<_Zandro_> i have to start up tomtem and play the same file before i start VLC and try it there
<kebinusan> you dont get video in vlc unless you start totem first?
<_Zandro_> yep
<Raspberry> _Zandro_: what package should we register this bug against?  gstreamer?  it's strange
<kebinusan> you could try kaffeine or some other player that lets you switch between gstreamer and xine
<Raspberry> ok
<Raspberry> to narrow it down some more
<Raspberry> Windows MEdia Video version 9 seems to work fine in either player
<_Zandro_> sounds like an idea
<_Zandro_> yeah same here
<Raspberry> Version 7 has issues though
<Raspberry> divx works fine... mpeg works fine...
<Raspberry> Windows MEdia Version 8 works fine
<verb3k> bazhang, it worked!
<verb3k> bazhang, thanks a lot :)
<Raspberry> it's crazy to see the saturation / brightness difference playing the same wmv in Totem and VLC
<Raspberry> you'd think the WMV files would contain that kind of metadata
<kebinusan> Raspberry: nvidia?
<kebinusan> err do you have an nvidia card?
<Raspberry> no
<Raspberry> intel X3100
<Raspberry> I have another machine still running gutsy (one of the 4 ubuntu machines in the office) with an Nvidia card
<Raspberry> _Zandro_: do you get sound in VLC wmv that you start after Totem?
<kebinusan> ah, there is a setting for xvideo in nvidia-settings.  I had screwed that up somehow made my videos play super dark most of the time
<Raspberry> Totem the sound works but the video is screwed up
<Raspberry> and VLC I get the video w/o sound
<verb3k> Raspberry, try mplayer
<Raspberry> _Zandro_: nvrmind ... while the video was playing, I went into Settings, Preferences, Audio, Output Modules, ALSA then clicked SAVE and the sound started
<kebinusan> vlc doesnt support pulseaudio so you may need to change some settings to get audio to work
<_Zandro_> Raspberry: no i didnt get sound in VLC
<_Zandro_> just video
<Raspberry> mplayer just crashes about 8 diff ways :P either -vo or -ao issues
<Raspberry> _Zandro_: try that "save" of preferences and see if the sound starts back up w/o having to restrt the vid
<Raspberry> something else interesting ... as long as I keep swapping videos without letting one stop it keeps playing them fine
<Raspberry> in VLC
<Raspberry> audio and video
<kebinusan> try starting vlc from a command line as 'padsp vlc' and setting the sound output to oss
<kebinusan> *shrugs*
<[mbm]> its worth noting that vlc uses its own builtin codecs
<_Zandro_> Raspberry: no VLC is still palys without sound wjen i try that
<_Zandro_> *when
<kebinusan> I couldnt get the included version of vlc or any video player to work reliably for me in hardy tbh
<[mbm]> and that the color is often applied late in the decoding process, causing some codecs to incorrectly aplly more and more color, increasing the saturation as the file plays
<[mbm]> (atleast until a key frame occurs)
<Raspberry> i can even open 1 vlc that garbles the video and then open a second windowe that works fine
<[mbm]> ah, hardware video acceleration
<_Zandro_> isnt intel supposed to have good support in linux?
<_Zandro_> stable drivers and all
<dns53> it has open souce drivers that can do opengl
<Raspberry> the drivers are open... they'trrejust buggy :)
<[mbm]> open the vlc prefs, click the advanced checkbox in the bottom corner then go see was the video output is set to
<Raspberry> [mbm]: default
<[mbm]> video acceleration is somewhat quirky under intel, particularly if you use compiz
<dns53> you can have problems playing video and using comiz
<Raspberry> compiz is off
<[mbm]> Raspberry: play around with the outer values; they will take effect the next time a video is played
<[mbm]> er, other values
<[mbm]> x
<oxigen> oOo, need to download new gcc, any known problems with it? :P
<_Zandro_> i catually run VESA for the moment, so no hw acceleration. Thats why i didnt expirience the garbled video
<[mbm]> xvideo or gl give the best performance but are the most likely to fail
<[mbm]> vesa? ouch
<_Zandro_> hehe i know
<_Zandro_> but it works
<[mbm]> also - hardy has switched the x accel from xaa to exa, breaking some platforms
<_Zandro_> having a dual core processor works, AMD Athlon X2 6400+ FTW
<_Zandro_> but load is somewhat high :P
<[mbm]> if you read the 'man intel' theres a setting for using xaa on intel
<[mbm]> typical exa corruption with intel cards moves the scanlines so a picture is in horzontal strips scattered across the screen
<[mbm]> </random trivia> :)
<_Zandro_> hmm tried to install my ATI card in hardy heron but everything seems to fail
<_Zandro_> either white screen or a black one after login
<_Zandro_> tried disabeling compiz too, as it seems to be enabled automaticly in hardy heron
 * Dr_willis is glad the ATI promises of better linux support is comming along.....
<Dr_willis>  /sarcasm off
<[mbm]> _Zandro_: check the xorg logs
<_Zandro_> by the way i tried envyNG too
<Dr_willis> that may of put things in a state that may be hard to recover from.
<Dr_willis> A lot will depend on the exact video card also.
<_Zandro_> i got a Ati radeon hd2900
<_Zandro_> but when envy failed i just uninstalled it from the command line and everything was fine again
<evildead> hello all
<evildead> since i have upgraded to hardy, my touchpad and usb mouse freez regularly
<evildead> Mar 23 11:57:57 evildead-laptop kernel: [  103.114801] psmouse.c: GlidePoint at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.
<evildead> Mar 23 11:58:01 evildead-laptop kernel: [  106.724712] psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request
 * [mbm] hasn't used an ati card recently - stopped buying them when I noticed hardware acceleration didn't work with highres video and resulted in pink areas
<[mbm]> (kind of a problem for someone who works with hdtv streams on a daily basis)
<_Zandro_> why cant they just update the ati driver version in the restricted manager?
<[mbm]> I'm really curious if they've fixed the glitch in newer hardware or drivers
<Dr_willis> _Zandro_,  you could always try installing the ati drivers from ati manually.
<zniavre> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<finalbeta> I'm about to upgrade, any major breakage I should know about?
<_Zandro_> hehe i tried that "1000" page long ati installer instrucion at ubuntu forums, a waste of time
<_Zandro_> i found out that just downloading the ati drivers and running it in the console does the same thing
<Dr_willis> _Zandro_,  its proberly out of date also with 10000+ useless comments like 'works for me' and 'it dident work'
<finalbeta> hardly useless :P
<_Zandro_> Dr_willis: spot on
<dns53> what is the upgrade path from 6.10 to 8.4?
<Dr_willis> wow.. My fileserver has 19 days of uptime. :)
 * Dr_willis wonders why it says 6 users.
<Dr_willis>  07:33:21 up 19 days, 12:13,  6 users,  load average: 0.32, 0.31, 0.38
<_Zandro_> hardly something to pop the champagne for :P
<Dr_willis> for this machine it is.
<_Zandro_> is it a intel 088 or something? ^^
<Dr_willis> its just getting old.
<Dr_willis> i still wonder where that # of users come from
<[mbm]> dns53: officially? go through every LTS or reinstall. upgrading directly isn't recommended
<Dr_willis> it seems to be me on pts/0 through pts/6 and tty7
<_Zandro_> well im now going to try to install the ati drivers *again* ( not that i think that it will fare better then last time)
<HetaUma> any1 else got errors with gcc-base dependencies after latest upgrade?
<IntuitiveNipple> Is cdimage.ubuntu.com dead?
<HetaUma> it works here
<IntuitiveNipple> Even the daily directories? When I click to them the browser just sits and waits
<IntuitiveNipple> ahhh, it just came back
<Hobbsee> IntuitiveNipple: it's working very hard, i ssupect
<IntuitiveNipple> yeah, I avoided it when beta was announced for just that reason :)
<kebinusan> HetaUma: yeah, I just unchecked the lang pack, installed everything else first and it seemed to work the second time
<KalEl> hi, my monitor doesn't sleep anymore since i installed hardy. is this because of the pre-release version of xorg?
<telexicon> have they fixed the input auto-configuration issues with hardy?
<bazhang> verb3k you get the better resolution you wanted?
<stefg> Hi, i've got a small glitch with thumbnails in nautilus not showing for .avi-files. The funny thing is that if i change the extension .avi to something different (like foo.video) suddenly the thumbnail appears, and stays even if i rename the file back to foo.avi. i noticed that the mime-type changes in nautilus' properties dialog. Anyone able to point me to some reading about mime-type...
<stefg> ...handling and the nuatilus thumbnailer ?
<hetauma> emerald in hardy doesn't download automaticly a collection of themes?
<howefield> didn't for me either
<gregory> stefg: i just found a switch for that: gconf-editor: -> desktop -> gnome thumbnailers video@x-avi something for the beginning
<howefield> had to install `em from a .deb file
<stefg> gregory: thy, let me try that ...t
<hetauma> howefield: from ubuntu repos or u downloaded it ?
<DarphBobo> dun think it's hardy related.. it didn;t install themes in gutsy for me either
<howefield> got the link from ubuntu website
<hetauma> DarphBobo: but in gutsy it had another tab with repos where you could automaticly download a quite good collection of themes
<howefield> http://mirror.x10.com/mirror/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/emerald-themes/
<m1r> hello
<hetauma> howefield: ty
<howefield> another page with more is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/emerald/
<stefg> gregory: i already toggled that switch, and emptied the .thumbnail dir... doesn't help. what i observe is that nautilus doesn't even try to thumbnail the .avi's, possibly because of a mime-type misconfiguration. it says application/x-extension-avi for files with the .avi-extender, but video/x-msvideo for files that contain .avi, but aren't called so. So my guess is that it's a typo in some...
<stefg> ...conf-file that i need to track down
<m1r> i have little problem with wireless adapter, on 7.10 it was working out of the box and on 8.04 it seems that it wroking but after 5 seconds after it conects to network, it drops. apapter is siemens gigaset usb 54 : Bus 001 Device 002: ID 083a:4521 Accton Technology Corp. now, is it posible to put old drivers in from 7.10 or someway to make this thing work again... ?
<gregory> stefg: hmm, you already checked launchpad?
<hetauma> howefield: ok I installed the themes I can browse them through emerald but can't "activate" them
<howefield> try typing in terminal  emerald --replace
<stefg> gregory: yup... google had some posts with similar problems in hardy, but the not a real solution ... people just reinstalled and the prob went away for them. I don't want to reinstall :-)
<hetauma> oh ty
<gregory> stefg: when you first viewed the switch, was it enabled?
<jessica> hi i have got my wireless working but only on unsercure networks when the networks are sercure it dose not connect is there any reason why this could be happerning i have a Realtek RTL8187B and im using the windows 98 driver in ndiswrapper
<stefg> Yes, thumbnailing was enabled. I switched off, deleted .thumbnails, logged out, logged in, switched back on, logged out, logged in again. So waht i would need is a read about mime-type handling in hardy
<stefg> the actual thumbnailer works, it seems nautilus doesn't take an .avi as a 'thumbnailable' file .
<jessica> hi i have got my wireless working but only on unsercure networks when the networks are sercure it dose not connect is there any reason why this could be happerning i have a Realtek RTL8187B and im using the windows 98 driver in ndiswrapper
<m1r> i got this reply on usb wlan drop : message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0 for sub-path wlan0.dbus.get. ---> 1: host_name ; 2: nis_domain ; 3: interface_mtu . and after this i get message wlan0: link is not ready
<Ibback> Hi there. I recently upgraded to hardy from gutsy and i encountered a couple of problem, firstly compiz is not working and system->application->software sources is not running ( meaning it will not appeared on screen ) and the update manager is not working properly in that when i run it it say that only partial upgrade is allowed and when i click on it, it then return the error "Cannot not upgrade' can not upgrade from hardy to gutsy using this tool"....can s
<Ibback> Helllooooooooo.....can some kind sould pls help.....thank in advance....
<howefield> Ibback: can't help much other than suggest a clean install, I am assuming you didn't upgrade in this way ?
<jin> how to NOT use pulseaudio?
<jessica> i need help wiht my wireless
<jessica> i carnt connect to networks with encription
<jessica> they have to be open
<cwillu> jin, why would you want to do that?
<KalEl> my computer's monitor won't sleep... how can i troubleshoot this problem? is there any way to force gpm to make it sleep for troubleshooting?
<jin> cwillu: because whenever I do something that's a litle bit cpu intensive, I get weird sound ... "rr"
<KalEl> yeah... i get it all the time when i play a 3d game after i installed the graphics card!
<jin> KalEl: sound problem?
<KalEl> yeah the "rr" sound... not sure where it comes from though
<KalEl> definitely from somewhere within the cabinet
<jin> I think it's pulseaudio fault...  on Feisty sound works perfect
<KalEl> oh for me it was there with gutsy also - only when i started celestia or neverball and the likes
<Loevborg> Anyone familiar with the Hibernate/Suspend system in hardy?
<KalEl> for some reason, i don't see a Suspend in hardy - only Hibernate
<Loevborg> I found out, after much mindless debugging, that /etc/acpi/sleep.sh isn't used any more, when using the "sleep button".
<cwillu> jin, turning off sound mixing from the system menu should do it
<stefg> gregory: Foe your interest: i found the problem. :-) For some reason there was a ~/.local/share/mime/application/x-extension file which kept nautilus from properly handiing -avi as video. No ideo how it got there, but i simply deleted it, and now it works :-)
<gregory> stefg: great, if you dont mind submit an issue in launchpad
<cwillu> jin, I'd personally be more inclined to blame alsa; usually pulseaudio glitches sound more like dropped audio, or clips playing half a second late
<Ibback> howefield. can you tell me where i can download hardy iso please?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/Beta Ibback
<Ibback> bazhang. How come in wiki and not in ubuntu home itself...for yr info, i was there trying to download but the link is dead
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ or here Ibback
<locomo> where is tracking for nv driver? do you think 8800 GTS support will be in 8.04 release? 8800 GT added a while back
<locomo> you=anybody
<howefield> Ibback: ubuntu homepage links seem fine
<jin> cwillu: now I don't even get sound, parts drop out
<jin> I am encoding a video tho. but even so, it should not drop parts of the output
<chowder> how do I send error messages?
<jindal2> hi guys, a problem .. earlier i remove cupsys from autostart using update-rc.d -f remove ..... cupsys was just upgraded and it was autmatically relinked rc*.d
<chowder> cause i know that hardy is still in development and I'm running the beta right now
<jindal2> is this a bug?
<chowder> I'd just like to contribute, I want to kno if there's a way to send a bug report to canonical
<rinaldi_> hi when I try to update an app or create an alias for ndiswrapper by using ndiswrapper -m i get "update modules command is depreciated ubuntu" and I shouldn't use it. is this normal?
<Ibback> Howefield. I am using acer laptop running AMD Turion 64 MObile technology so do i download PC ( Intel x86 ) or 64bit PC (AMD64)?
<jindal2> chowder, ubuntu bugzilla
<chowder> <jindal2> where do I get that?
<keltren> hya - can anyone tell me how i can pass the module param "pb_fnmode=2" to the hid module on bootup?
<jindal2> on web
<chowder> problem is that somtimes apps crash with no error report whatsoever
<locomo> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<howefield> Ibback: I'd say either would do your system, your choice, I steer clear of the 64 bit to be honest, but ymmv
<coz_> any issues with current updates  before i mess things up :)
<howefield> Ibback: only from the point of view that it can be difficult getting third party stuff to work
<Ibback> Hi there chowder. I am planning on installing hardy...how do u find it friend?
<KalEl> 1) Xorg taking up a lot of CPU cycles 2) monitor doesn't go to suspend 3) closing tomboy issues false warning of a crash
<KalEl> other than that it's fine
<Ibback> howefied. Thank you ...
<gluer> when i use firefox and try and open hotmail, sometimes my screen goes blank and i have to power off, any idea??
<howefield> use gmail instead :P
<J-_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60723/ I just updated to 143 new updates, I just got this update error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60723/ what does it mean?
<gluer> lol i use both
<J-_> Hopefully no conflict
<gluer> another problem which i noticed today since some updates is that my cpu is maxed out at 100% when running compiz
<J-_> 5 packages broken
<m1r> anyone having problem with upgrading F-spot ?
<J-_> we shall see after these install
<jin> seems I can't play my music while encoding videos :(
<locomo> what is purpoise of gnome system monitor to show cpu load if it show not real cpu load, but cpu load which is derived from gnome system monitor showing cpu load? lol. you know, like 25%
<_kavOOr_> ftp://59.96.20.7/hardy%20beta%20error.png please have a look. this happened in hardy beta
<bjwebb> i have something very weird
<locomo> keep it secret
<bjwebb> the arrow keys keep on getting 'stuck'
<locomo> keypress stuckage reported since alpha 4 at least
<Ibback> May i have the terminal command to edit the software sources please?
<bjwebb> hmm, its just started though
<bjwebb> locomo: is there any fix/
<locomo> lbback: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bjwebb> or is it just a random freak event that shoukld fix when i restart/
<locomo> bjwebb: sorry, i dont know, try launchpad maybe
<locomo> i have no stuckage
<bjwebb> i didn't
<bjwebb> it just started
<bjwebb> ill try restarting, see if it carries on
<locomo> seriously... it is not acceptable to system monitor tools to monitor itself rather than system
<locomo> maybe its video driver?
<locomo> that means no one in sane mind will use gnome system monitor to see cpu load, sane ppl will run from gnome system monitor, and use old top
<bjwebb_> hmmm
<bjwebb> it seems to be okay now
<J-_> ahhh, the update manager said there were broken packages. I fire up Synaptic and says nothing is broke.
<m1r> J-_ , i had similar problem min ago
<J-_> =S
<locomo> dialectics in action
<J-_> locomo: lol
<Unksi> anyone has idea how to remove the default binding from xf86search button? (the search button on the mouse) i cant seem to find any option for that in kde settings or anywhere
<jessica> i need to get my wireless working it will only work with open network and i need to sercure mine i carnt leave it open
<jessica> i have the Realtek RTL8187B card using ndiswrapper
<mildner> anybody with 8.04
<gluer> yes :-)
<jessica> yes
<jessica> this is the hardy channel
<jessica> we all help and request help on this channel
<Tuv0k> !ask
<mildner> I have problems with sound
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mildner> Warning: module config file does not exist
<m1r> jessica , tryed to enter manually data into /etc/network/interfaces ?
<jessica> i have tryed enterning the data manually
<jessica> it still dose not work
<KalEl> inconsistency in packages? "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a8.04+20080317_all.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/shared-mime-info.mo', which is also in package language-pack-gnome-en
<KalEl> "
<m1r> jessica , does card detects network ?
<jessica> yes
<m1r> iwlist scan ?
<jessica> my card dose not support iwlist scan
<_Zandro_> What make is your wlan card?
<jessica> Realtek RTL8187B
<m1r> shouldnt RTL work without ndiswrapper *?
<jessica> yes i am using ndiswrapper
<jessica> but it dose not connect to sercure networks
<jessica> only open networks
<m1r> why u use ndis ?
<_Zandro_> and you use the latest driver?
<m1r> it dont work without ndis ?
<jessica> no you need nidwapper for it to work
<gluer> new updates just came through
<_Zandro_> i had another realtek card that i used ndiswrapper on (Realtek 8180L) and it worked just fine on WPA networks
<jessica> i can not get it working with WPA ether its more promising than WEP as WPA will connect but drop out 1 second after and WEP just rejects it
<rsk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4563642
<m1r> jessica wpa-supplicant loaded ?
<jessica> yes everything is loaded correctly which is what i dont understand
<_Zandro_> what version of ndiswrapper are you using?
<jessica> latest one
<jessica> latest stable one
<_Zandro_> well id might try an older version of the realtek driver, they usually have earlier versions out on the FTP server.
<jessica> hold on im going to check something i have just re-installed ndiswrapper and the driver i will see if it has any effect
<bjwebb> i can't add new users
<bjwebb> is this a known thing?
<bjwebb> and what does users-admin come under on launchpad
<_Zandro_> sure you can add users, you just forgot to do smoething important
<spiderfire> how can i gather information into a file about my system?
<bjwebb> _Zandro_: like what?
<_Zandro_> do you see a button with a key on it?
<jessica_> right i have my wireless working now
<jessica_> thankyou
<bjwebb> _Zandro_: ive "unlocked" it
<bjwebb> it click add user
<bjwebb> fill the details in
<bjwebb> and it seems to work
<bjwebb> but if i close it and reopend it is gone
<m1r> resintall fixed jessica ?
<bjwebb> and i get errors on the command line
<_Zandro_> Jessica: well dont thank us, thank yourself :P
<gluer> bjwebb: are you creating users as root?
<bjwebb> gluer: i open the app as a non-root user
<bjwebb> but the app has the unlock button
<bjwebb> which i click and type my password
<bjwebb> so it should have root
<Tailsfan> Hi There, Will Hardy's Final Alt. Installer have the ability for you to choose your screen resolution again?
<bjwebb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6012/ -> cli output
<gluer> bjwebb: i would try it as root see what happens
<bjwebb> well, when i run it with gksu i can't do anything with it
<bjwebb> it won't let me add a user or unlock
<gluer> what command are u running
<bjwebb> users-admin
<m1r> hmm, evolution sudendly have send/recive button greyed out, cant send recive anymore
<bjwebb> bbiab
<gluer> bjwebb: i get the same thing
<_Zandro_> hmm works fine here
<_Zandro_> reboot brb
<spiderfire> is ther an easy way to gather system info for debuggers?
<rinaldi_> Hi i just upgraded to hardy. After the restart, before loading the gdm, it asked me to configure my nvidia graphics card, so I selected the nv driver. However it still ran in low resolution. When the desktop loaded it asked me to install the nvidia restricted drivers so I did and restarted. Now when it starts up I get a command prompt for 20 secs and then it asks me again to configure the graphics card, and same with the restriced ones. Is there a
<sidelil> excuse me in hardy my auto-completion does work as it did previously. Do you know why? Is it a bug or a choice? Can I set it back? Thanks
<sidelil> *doesn't
<spiderfire> rinaldi_: whats your vid card?
<rinaldi_> nvidia geforce 7600gt. It worked fine in gutsy with restricted drivers
<spiderfire> i have 7600gs
<spiderfire> i saw this problem myself and with someone else
<rinaldi_> spiderfire: did you get a fix?
<spiderfire> its fixable
<spiderfire> not exactly sure how i did it
<gluer> just install envy to figure it out
<spiderfire> but you just have to resolve some package problem probably
<spiderfire> rinaldi_: you have nvidia-glx-new?
<spiderfire> you have the latest generic kernel?
<spiderfire> restricted-manager
<gluer> rinaldi: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<spiderfire> restricted-manager-core?
<rinaldi_> spiderfire: nvidia-glx-new is installed restriced manager is, and the kernel, I assume so
<spiderfire> try resinstalling linux-restricted-modules-2.6.14-12-generic
<spiderfire> dpkg-reconfigure
<vox> anyone know why mousekeys activates itself every 2-3 days, even tho it's not ticked?
<rinaldi_> ok thanks. gluer is envy safe to use?
<spiderfire> so that with the kernel...
<spiderfire> also get startup-manager\
<spiderfire> to configure your boot loader
<gluer> rinaldi: works for me, just get envyng
<rinaldi_> ok thanks guys il try it out
<spiderfire> you shouldnt need envy. this is something else i think
<locomo> how to increase interface font size in blender?
<larson999> what are the magic words to unlock the services in the service manager gui?
<spiderfire> rinaldi_: i remeber it is the nvidia modules that doesnt load
<rinaldi_> ok
<larson999> so far hardy looks perty nice.
<spiderfire> someone said "instead of reinstallation linux-restricted-modules, just running "sudo
<spiderfire> depmod" solved the problem for me."
<spiderfire> but youll find the nvidia driver isnt loaded
<cyclonut> blast. sound trouble isnt fixed.
<cyclonut> anyone else lose sound occasionally after closing a flash movie?
<rinaldi_> spiderfire: hmm in synapric there seem to be duplicates of the linux-restricted-modules, might that be it?
<spiderfire> i thought so
<spiderfire> try removing the old ones
<spiderfire> i did
<rinaldi_> there are 4, some with ubuntu logos on them
<mildner> I get following message after upgrade: E: console-setup: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<spiderfire> just keep the -12 386 and generic
<rinaldi_> ok il be back in a sec, see how the restart goes
<vox> anyone know why update-manager falls in a heap when i click Install Updates? Instead of prompting for my password, it just sits there...
<mildner> I have no sound on 8.04 but beside this everything looks fine
<coz_> vox,  I dont but have you tried opening sysnaptic package manager  and try updateing from there?
<HardyOne> or from terminal
<vox> it works from terminal, yes
<vox> but update manager doesnt
<HardyOne> mildner, same sound issue here. was actually working when I first install then after a couple updates or maybe something I installed sound stopped
<vox> which.. i would think would be something to look into? :)
<coz_> vox,  sudo apt-get update   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> vox,  maybe they had a problem with that
<vox> coz_: yeah i know how to do it :)  i'm just thinking that if updates-manager isnt working, then a /lot/ of people are going to be affected
<larson999> is there a doc somewhere on policy kit?  can't seem to find one.
<coz_> vox,  no offense meant I just  wanted to allow that option:)
<vox> hmm
<vox> synaptic wont start
<larson999> think i found one
<mildner> HardyOne it stoped right from the beginning
<vox> ok this is weird
<coz_> ooo
<vox> if i select synaptic from system->admin, it wont start
<coz_> vox, try it in terminal
<coz_> any errors?
<vox> if i run 'gksudo synaptic' from terminal within x, it asks for p/w and starts fine
<coz_> mm
<vox> where are the menu item details located?
<rinaldi_> i restarted and still nothing, which packages exactly do you have installed?
<HardyOne> mildner, what does lspci show you about sound/audio device?
<gluer> rinaldi: did eny work?
<rinaldi_> i havn't done it yet, il try if this doesn't work
<mildner> HardyOne, I made this:http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Aadebug      do you like to read the output?
<gluer> has anyone had CPU at 100% when running compiz?
<vox> what cpu is it?
<larson999> errr, i gonna take a while to figure this policy kit thing out.  is there a way to tell it to act like it did in guts?
<gluer> core2 duo
<vox> gluer: that's.. different
<gluer> vox: says intel core2 duo
<vox> no i mean, compiz using 100% cpu
<vox> is unusual
<rinaldi_> spiderfire: didn't work, what packages exactly do you have installed, im not sure which ones to get rid of and install. If just get rid of them all and start from new itl probably work
<jessica> firefox keeps crashing
<jessica> is there anyway to stop this
<HardyOne> mildner, handy script
<spiderfire> rinaldi_:
<gunashekar> file a bug report
<gluer> jess: im getting heaps of crashes as well
<spiderfire> 2.6.24-12 restricted modules
<spiderfire> 2.6.24-12 generic and 386 i have...but i use generic fine
<spiderfire> modules common
<larson999> i got one crash today  but only one.  that's an improvement.  if i don't crash again today, i'll keep heron.  if not, i'll go back to arch.
<spiderfire> restricted-manager + -core
<spiderfire> ubuntu restricted etc
<rinaldi_> ok
<mildner> HardyOne, yes but I dont know how   ;-)
<HardyOne> dont know how to what?
<spiderfire> everything 2.6.24-12
<spiderfire> type lsmod to see if you nvidia module is loaded
<spiderfire> and if your xorg.conf have nvidia instead of nv
<spiderfire> rinaldi_: youll probably also want nvidia-settings to configure your card
<Frijolie> I think the new "Network Manager Editor" is messing with my wifi connection...it wont grant access to the keyring so I can connect to my WPA wifi network
<locomo> blender crashes, freezes, etc
<spiderfire> rinaldi_: and startup-manager makes sure your boot loader is configured how you want
<locomo> this is not beta
<HardyOne> ok ALSA shows no soundcard but  Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) is listed by lspci
<larson999> all i want for easter is to be able to use the services gui!
<Frijolie> but, I have to say, Hardy got Compiz working out-of-the-box and I gave up on it when running Gutsy
<jessica> i need a stable web browser
<HardyOne> jessica, try epiphany-browser
<_Zandro_> firefox 3 bothering you?
<jessica> is there a way i can downgrade my browser to firefox 2
<gluer> jess:
<gluer> :-)
<jessica> i love firefox 3 but i carnt beta test it
<larson999> firefox3 seems to be stable for me.  i'm lucky there.  i put it through all the pr0n paces i could think of :)
<spiderfire> jessica: you can have both installed
<spiderfire> jessica: maybe flash is what is causing the problem
<larson999> i'm getting other issues though.
<spiderfire> for me flash just takes a long time to load
<_Zandro_> firefox works like a charm (for me) even gnash works like it should
<spiderfire> but i found out you have to have a flash movie going already, then open another to have the load faster
<spiderfire> _Zandro_: you think gnash is better?
<locomo> did someone said pron
<larson999> locomo, no.  pr0n
<locomo> i see
<larson999> locomo, i'm so leet
<_Zandro_> well i like it better than the official flash plugin
<larson999> _Zandro_, i never got gnash to anything whatever.  gave up on it.
<bjwebb> im back
<_Zandro_> strange
<spiderfire> _Zandro_: whys that?
<spiderfire> is there a utility that puts your hardware info into a file?
<Frijolie> anyone have any ideas on the wifi stuff?
<kebinusan> hm, I try to run gitk on hardy and get 'exec: 3: /usr/bin/wish8.5: not found' seems the package is bjorked
<locomo> spiderfire: sudo lshw > file
<spiderfire> locomo: thanks :)
<_Zandro_> Spitfire: why i like gnash better?
<_Zandro_> oops
<_Zandro_> Sspiderfire :P
<spiderfire> _Zandro_: yes just wondering
<spiderfire> :)
<mildner> anybody know how to write the 3 files:  "Modprobe Conf"    and "Proc Asound" and "Proc Asound"
<kebinusan> yeah where would I report that the hardy gitk package depends on 8.4 but actually needs 8.5 the way its built it seems
<bjwebb> im having a problem adding users
<bjwebb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6012/
<_Zandro_> spiderfire: well you can configure it to not "autorun" flash players (witch some sites do) and you have the ability to log problems
<spiderfire> _Zandro_: cool
<Frijolie> guess not...
<m1r> how do i get my evolution send/recive button to work ? it just got greyed out and i cant use it ?
<_Zandro_> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/release-0.8.2.txt
<spiderfire> _Zandro_: im installing
<_Zandro_> just remember to remove the adobe flash plugin before you install gnash
<tic^> need help with wireless, installed 8.04 and wireless stopped connecting. it worked with 7.10, must have been something from the upgrade. i click on network icon and enter info but still won't connect, help please.
<spiderfire> ya
<HardyOne> is there an app that can connect to Blogger and allow me to post/upload images and such instead of having to use the web GUI?
<rinaldi_> spiderfire: sorry for the delay, restriced-manager-core and restriced-manager won't install because of unresolvable dependecies...
<HardyOne> Blogtk does not support the Atom API.
<tnnc> is anyone else having any trouble with java running
<larson999> well, no lockups yet.
<tnnc> i have install java  and it seems to keep asking me to add it any help
<larson999> but i still can't enable/disable services.
<maccam94> NetworkManager seems to be broken
<Frijolie> tic^: I'm having same problem but aren't getting much help
<Frijolie> tic^: there seems to be lots of complaints in the forums about the same issue with numerous cards/chipsets
<larson999> tic^, guess i'm lucky there, too.  wireless works great for me.  linksys 54g
<tic^> maccam94, sane problme here. can't connect to wireless network
<Frijolie> wireless was working on Friday for me (the day of install of Hardy) but stopped working this morning
<maccam94> it also takes up a large % of the CPU
<maccam94> evolution-data-server-2.22 also seems to race the CPU
<nonewmsgs> j #kubuntu+1
<larson999> i don't even have the issue of needing to type my password into the network manager thing anymore.
<vox> is it possible to re-compile ffmpeg so it uses both cores when decoding x264?
<maccam94> killing both brings the cpu usage down to nil
<maccam94> also manual CLI configuration of wireless works
<tnnc> is anyone else having any trouble with java running
<tnnc> i have install java  and it seems to keep asking me to add it any help
<howefield> tnnc: I was until I installed the icedtea version
<tnnc> howefield did you have to unistall the  version 6 and then install it or just install it along with other
<spiderfire> _Zandro_: i just see a white box with gnash
<howefield> I didn't uninstall
<tnnc> ok i will go try thanks
<howefield> tnnc:although maybe I should have :) but it worked after the icedtea
<m1r> anyone using Evolution mail ?
<howefield> mlr:most probably, are you just wondering or is their a question coming ? :)
<verb_> guys Hardy gives me 800x600 while my machine is capable of more than that>>>can anyone help?
<tnnc> howefield ok when the plugin finder comes up saids it can find icedtea did you have to do it from package manager
<m1r> howefield: i lost send/recive button on evolution
<locomo> firefox freezes when loading new tabs
<rinaldi_> spiderfire: the restricted-manager won't install, something to do with jockey?
<m1r> it is greyed out
<spiderfire> rinaldi_: hmmm i dont have jockey installed
<howefield> tnnc: yes, package manager
<verb_> guys Hardy gives me 800x600 while my machine is capable of more than that....can anyone help? I have a Nvidia card and running ubuntu beta.... please help
<tnnc> howefield thanks
<rinaldi_> spiderfire: min eis, should i get rid of it and use restricted manager?
<rinaldi_> verb_: same problem here, trying to resolve
<spiderfire> yes cause my system is working
<woland> hi. does hardy herron support iwl4965 wireless on the install disk?
<woland> ls /lib/firmware/*4965* on the install disk would help a great deal
<amx109> verb_, http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<rinaldi_> spiderfire: it automatically installs jockey instead anyway
<amx109> verb_, you should be able to change resolution via the preferences, but that will install the latest nvidia binary driver.
<spiderfire> rinaldi_: which package are you installing?
<rinaldi_> restricted-manager-core
<verb__> rinaldi_, what do you get when you do this; "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<woland> short of downloading the iso - is there any way of telling?
<rinaldi_> glx missing on display
<rinaldi_> verb__:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<verb__> rinaldi_, that happened to me and it means the nvidia driver isn't installed properly, are you running beta?
<maccam94> woland: it's 3945, is there a reason it wouldn't have 4965?
<rinaldi_> yes
<tnnc> howefield thanks it works
<rinaldi_> verb__: il be back in a sec
<cyclonut> PSA: anyone using an intel integrated graphics processor should investigate intel_batch="1" workarounds
<cyclonut> just gained ~40% more performance with it (yay)
<poseidon> Where can I get the wubi installer for ubuntu Hardy Heron?
<poseidon> It's not on the wubi installer site.
<locomo> after install of nvidia driver, i see everythere 50 Hz (applets, etc) where it should be 60 Hz. so to switch to 60 Hz i applying "50 Hz" value. insanity
<Dex-Freudii> I'm trying out the updated alpha-6, wireless did not work out of the box, downloaded all updates, then it picked up "new hardware", and installed b43-fwcutter. It looked like it was gonna work, i could see the networks, i selected mine but it hung on connecting and wouldn't connect.
<cyclonut> poseidon, I believe it is included on the CD
<gluer> how do i fix this:  dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<poseidon> cyclonut, thanks
<Dex-Freudii> gluer: did you try that on terminal?
<gluer> yes
<gluer> wont fix
<Dex-Freudii> sudo dpkg ... ???
<gluer> firefox crashed and froze while i was installing
<Turski> how gfxboot should be installed on hardy?
<gluer> now i cant get to synaptic
<Dex-Freudii> gluer: installing what?
<woland> maccam94: licensing perhaps? I'd just like to be sure the module is available before downloading
<Dex-Freudii> ok, did you run sudo dpkg --configure -a  ??
<maccam94> woland: :-\ they're both intel chipsets, intel is pretty open
<maccam94> i'll see if i can find my cd
<woland> maccam94: cool, thanks a lot :)
<gluer> dex: ok thanks man, i forgot sudo
<gluer> fixed
<rinaldi_> verb__: when you start up do you get a prompt to login in text?
<Dex-Freudii> :)
<gluer> :-)
<Dex-Freudii> enjoy
<gluer> dex: im trying to install the msttcorefonts, any ideas where from?
 * cyclonut slaps gluer's forehead for him ;-)
<gluer> lol
<cyclonut> gluer, ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<gluer> cyclo: cheers
<Dex-Freudii> heh
<gluer> its 3am here come on
<Dex-Freudii> did anyone get his wi-fi to work??
<gluer> ;-)
<woland> Dex-Freudii: which card you having problems with?
<Dex-Freudii> gluer: where are you?
<gluer> melbourne, australia
<Dex-Freudii> b43-fwcutter driver I use
<Dex-Freudii> diametral opposite
<locomo> it seems switching from 7900 gtx to 8800 gts 512 and to 8.04 beta fixed compiz titlebar corruption https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/compiz/+bug/99508
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<jimmygoon_> Is it possible to adjust my mouse so that it scrolls less at a time
<howefield> tnnc:thanks for saying :)
<maccam94> woland: was it not on the gutsy CD?
<Dex-Freudii> woland: I use b43-fwcutter driver
<maccam94> woland: i actually recall setting up a 4965 card for someone with gutsy, and the driver was installed, it just didn't autoload. just had to modprobe iwl4965 and it came right up.
<cyclonut> Dex-Freudii, fwiw, I couldnt get b43-fwcutter to do anything for me. I had to use ndiswrapper again
<rinaldi_> I think il just have to envy it and see
<KalEl> does transmission support DHT?
<Dex-Freudii> cyclonut: how to use ndiswrapper?
<maccam94> woland: i also see it loaded on my gutsy laptop here, in the /lib/modules/~kernel/ folder
<cyclonut> Dex-Freudii, you need a copy of your card's windows drivers
<Dex-Freudii> and then?
<woland> cool, thanks maccam94
<woland> what kernel version does the boot dick use?
<locomo> does anybody know why every windows program support "quick erase dvd+rw" and every linux program NOT
<maccam94> woland: 2.6.24
<larson999> i used ndiswrapper for my card vs b43-fwcutter.  seems to work better.
<woland> s/ick/isc/
<cyclonut> Dex-Freudii, then, you install ndiswrapper (check synaptic), followed by ndiswrapper -i <yourdriverfilehere.inf>, sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<woland> cool, should have the intree versions. thanks again maccam94 :)
<maccam94> yup no prob
<cyclonut> Dex-Freudii, however, there are a thousand better walkthroughs for ndiswrapper
<Dex-Freudii> clyclonut thanks a lot!
<Dex-Freudii> i'll try it... bbl
<cyclonut> Dex-Freudii, if you google the ubuforums for it, you'll find a bunch
<cyclonut> gl
<cyclonut> hope he can figure that out
<syke> hi
<cyclonut> howdy
<syke> are there any maintainers around? I've been asking about the ndiswrapper breakage for about a week now and have gotten no response whatsoever
<syke> I've seen several others in here reporting similar issues
<larson999> what's this tracker tool thing?
<cyclonut> not a maintainer, but how is it breaking
<cyclonut> larson999, its a search helper. it indexes your files.
<larson999> cyclonut, like locate?
<cyclonut> syke, I had trouble with ndiswrapper and SSB modules being loaded at the same time.
<cyclonut> larson999, yeah, but new and shiny
<syke> cycl: I have a broadcom-based chipset and I use WPA2, it was working last week and sometime in the last week stopped working
<larson999> cyclonut, ok, i think i'll uninstall it.
<syke> cycl: how can I check if this is the issue?
<locomo> haha i just noticed pidgin 2.4.0 in 8.04 alpha was replaced by 2.3.1 in beta? lol
<cyclonut> syke, ah, the issue I was pointing out is a showstopper, card doesnt get recognized, etc
<locomo> downgrade
<cyclonut> larson999, I did the same
<Turski> Anyone using gfxboot?
<nathan42100> hey
<cyclonut> syke, so, I'd say that is most assuredly not the issue :) sorry
<syke> cycl: my card isn't getting recognized any more, either
<TobiasTheCommie> just upgraded to the hardy beta... in grub i now have boot entries for the new 2.24.12 kernel, both the 386 and generic versions.. but i can only boot from the 386 kernel, and all the modules(audio etc) are only for the generic kernel...
<TobiasTheCommie> me is confused
<cyclonut> syke, oh. well then
<syke> that is, the little "wireless active" light on my laptop no longer comes on when the driver loads
<woland> any obviously subjective comments on the current betas stability?
<syke> (it does when I modprobe b43, but I can't use b43 for other reasons)
<woland> i tried the alpha and firefox or gtk went tits up after an update
<nathan42100> anyone try to install BF2 successfully on the 8.04 beta?
<syke> woland: the only issues I have had since alpha 3 has been with wireless
<woland> syke: which device?
<larson999> oh, i use wpa not wpa2
<cyclonut> syke, humm, my solution was to unload  b44, ssb, and ndiswrapper at boot, followed my modprobeing ndiswrapper, then b44 back in (in that order)
<MathewC> Hello peoples.
<MathewC> might someone help me with the xorg config file?
<cyclonut> MathewC, I can try
<larson999> hmmm, does miro finally work with the java plugin installed?
<woland> or buy a cheapass ralink card and boycott the manufacturer for not providing documentation :o
<cyclonut> MathewC, but as a warning, I liken myself to a medieval brain surgeon when it comes to that ;)
<syke> cycl: fuck me, that was it!
<syke> there's a planned fix, I assume?
<cyclonut> syke, glad it worked
<cyclonut> syke, dunno
<cyclonut> syke, but yeah, I wrestled with that for a long, long time
<MathewC> I appriciate any and all help
<MathewC> so I upgraded to 8.4
<cyclonut> syke, I have a little script for my init.d that does that automagically on boot. you want?
<MathewC> and the xorg.conf file is different
<Asa_A> has anyone else run updates this morning that broke your system?
<larson999> looks like i'm going to keep hardy
<cyclonut> MathewC, yep
<syke> cycl: sure, thanks! :)
<MathewC> I had set default depth at 16 (even though the system does 24) because compiz fusion would not run without it.
<MathewC> now that option in the config is gone
<MathewC> and I'm at a loss as to how to set it
<larson999> though i still need to figure out why everything in the sessions gui is greyed out.
<Asa_A> my computer was fine until I ran some updates, and now gnome won't start, i'm in a failsafe terminal where I can't start firefox, so I'm using a SSH X tunel to my wife's computer to get pidgin and firefox working.
<MathewC> I think if you set one variable, you have to set them all for that section.
<woland> Asa_A: check the Xorg.0.log
<MathewC> cyclonut, should I PM you?
<cyclonut> MathewC, perhaps you should use the screens gui?
<larson999> it's not the deal where you update and get a new kernel and your grub is out of order so a different kernel that doesn't match you nvidia drivers is loaded instead of the right one ,is it?
<cyclonut> MathewC, also, will compiz ztill not run without it?
<Asa_A> woland: what am I looking for? i've restarted X several times
<cyclonut> syke: trying to dcc.... any luck?
<syke> cycl: no dice, my NAT doesn't play nice :(
<syke> but now that I know what to do, I can handle it
<syke> should this issue be added to the topic since ppl keep coming in and asking about it?
<syke> "race between ssb and ndiswrapper"
<enyc> hrrm vmware-server vmware-player wont compile their modules against hardy kernel source ;-(
<Asa_A> I did get a message about my gnome language pack trying to overwrite a file and that I needed to use the broken filter in synaptic tofix it
<enyc> virtualbox-ose-modules ok and kqemu module builds ok
<cyclonut> syke: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4557894#post4557894
<cyclonut> MathewC, also, you CAN use older-style xorg.conf files with new X
<cyclonut> MathewC, in fact, you can go completely nekkid and run around without an xorg.conf at all, if that floats your boat
<cyclonut> MathewC, everything has just worked for me in that department
<syke> cycl: great, thanks!
<syke> cycl: you said it's a known showstopper?
<cyclonut> syke, well, it is causing trouble, tbh I havent looked to see if there was a bug report yet (okay, im not doing my part. boooo at me)
<MathewC> cyclonut: I find that when I set that one option I need it cuts me down to 800x600 and gives me error messages etc.
<MathewC> I just need to change that one option
<MathewC> compiz-fusion will run in 24 bit with 1024x1024 resolution
<MathewC> if I want higher (1600x1200) then I need to run it in 16bit
<cyclonut> hrmm
<MathewC> the gui tool does not have an option for depth
<cyclonut> MathewC, what does your display subsection look like?
<cyclonut> MathewC, better yet, can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<slipttees> yo
<gmazk> Hello. Is the keymap selection bug even worst than it was in Alpha 6 version? Now I can't even change the instalation keymap without having my X restarted...
<MathewC> cyclonut: I'll try
<slipttees> me too
<MathewC> Section "Device"
<MathewC> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<MathewC> EndSection
<MathewC> Section "Monitor"
<MathewC> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<MathewC> EndSection
<MathewC> Section "Screen"
<MathewC> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<MathewC> 	Monitor		"Configured Monitor"
<MathewC> 	Device		"Configured Video Device"
<MathewC> EndSection
<MathewC> sorry for the flood
<woland> gmazk: use setxkbmap ?
<cyclonut> MathewC, oops, next time please use pastebin
<cyclonut> !pastebin | MathewC
<ubotu> MathewC: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MathewC> okay
<MathewC> thanks
<gmazk> woland: is it a installation option that I have to select in the first instalation screen (other options) ?
<woland> oh, sorry. it's a stand alone command you can run on the console
<woland> setxkbmap gb, sets X to use a british keymap for example
<cyclonut> MathewC, perhaps adding a subsection to "screen" called "Display"
<cyclonut> MathewC, and setting the Depth to 16 there?
<cyclonut> MathewC, dont forget to backup xorg.conf... and remember that alt + F1-F6 switches sessions :)
<MathewC> I think I'll boot live to 7.10 and then copy the xorg.conf from that
<slipttees> selected keymap to "br" and it crashed  => Xserver Restart
<MathewC> cyclonut: thanks, I knew about those
<woland> i've never needed an xorg.conf with xorg 7.3
<cyclonut> I need one to get dual monitors working
<cyclonut> well, working properly
<woland> of course
<gmazk> woland: If I use the setxkeymap will the installation process skip the keymap selection step?
<woland> no
<tux_> anyone have banshee not recognizing their ipod ?
<gmazk> Hummm. Let's see... I'll try again with that command, but I think that X will crash again even using the command when the keymap selection step begins.
<cyclonut> syke, any luck on bugfinding/filing?
<slipttees> arrggg
<sroecker> hi
<cyclonut> hullo
<syke_> cyclo: I chimed in on the forums, but there are several ndiswrapper reports in the bug database that are difficult to figure if they apply to this problem
<sroecker> how can I see which packages got updated e.g last week?
<cyclonut> syke_, indeed, it is a twisted pile of fail
<evand> poseidon: The Wubi installer is on the Hardy CD.  Just pop it in your computer, it should auto run.
<evand> ah, someone already mentioned it.  Sorry.
<Asa_A> my language-pack-gnome-en or language-pack-en broke my gnome, Does anyone have a suggestion how to fix it?
<poseidon> evand, I found it on sourceforge, that way I don't have to download the entire cd
<poseidon> :)
<cyclonut> now, why in the hell do the beta versions of ubuntu download updates that dont apply to my system?
<Tuv0k> Asa_A, simply re-run apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyclonut> for example, update manager wants to download xserver-xorg-video-nv
<macogw> cyclonut: because those packages are installed
<Asa_A> Tuv0k: it says I don't have any updates
<Tuv0k> so what
<poseidon> evand, http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=198355
<Tuv0k> do it again
<cyclonut> macogw, I see, thing is, when I install from final, they dont get installed
<macogw> cyclonut: all video drivers are installed so if you switch video cards, itll be automagic
<macogw> yes they do
<macogw> xerver-xorg is what's installed
<macogw> it's a metapackage that includes all the rest
<macogw> its just that only one is active
<cyclonut> macogw, hrmm okay, I guess I mustve been turning a blind eye before
<Tuv0k> macogw is right
<gavintlgold> hi, I installed ubuntu with a separate partition for /home in the intent that I could reinstall with a livecd to update without losing data. I believe that I must move all hidden '.' files first, correct? The system might be broken otherwise if i understand correctly. Can someone confirm?
<macogw> gavintlgold: no!
<gavintlgold> (i'd like to update to the beta)
<macogw> gavintlgold: thats how you keep your user's settings
<macogw> and if you removed them, youd lose your pidgin buddy list
<macogw> and your firefox bookmarks
<Tuv0k> right
<macogw> and all that stuff
<gavintlgold> i understand that, but i heard that it might break the system to leave them there
<macogw> keeping that stuff is totally fine
<gavintlgold> ok
<macogw> its the big system stuff that you dont want to keep
<gavintlgold> yup
<macogw> the stuff in /etc
<wjohnson> I alway nuked out a few of them, to clear out the dropping from the previous verion's .gtk and stuff...
<wjohnson> er, versions.
<vega--> well, not always so, major problems i had with upgrades have been with old . files, ie. many problems have been solved by doing "rm -rf .gconf*" etc.
<gavintlgold> what about compiled programs? should I make uninstall them?
<vega--> backwards-compatibility is not always what it should be
<macogw> gavintlgold: theyll go away when you reinstall if they're installed in /usr/local/bin
<gavintlgold> a few aren't.
<macogw> vega--: ok yeah i could see gconf having a seizure
<gavintlgold> (sadly)
<cyclonut> yay
<macogw> normal applications handle that stuff fine usually
<wjohnson> Quick poll here, is it something regionally for me, or are us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com dead now?
<cyclonut> just learned how to get my home button back in FF3
<macogw> cyclonut: didnt it auto-show on the bookmarks toolbar?
<Tuv0k> cyclonut, how?
<cyclonut> wjohnson, works for me
<cyclonut> macogw, yeah, but who uses that?
<gavintlgold> but it's still not a very good idea to update with update manager right? That always seems to break for me
<macogw> me...
<wjohnson> cyclonut, Which coast are you on?
<gunashekar> wjohnson: the main server is working
<macogw> gavintlgold: update manager is better than command line
<cyclonut> Tuv0k, enable both the bookmarks toolbar and the normal toolbar... right click and hit "customize" then you can drag the home button to where it belongs
<cyclonut> wjohnson, east coast, USA
<wjohnson> Hmmmm
<wjohnson> Thanks.
<gavintlgold> macogw: what about livecd, completely reinstalling? Isn't that even better?
<vega--> gavintlgold: it's the recommended way, don't use the command line if you are not experienced with dpkg/apt-get
<macogw> gavintlgold: if you dont mind having to reinstall all your stuff
<macogw> gavintlgold: one thing you can do is check out the dpkg manpage for stuff about get-selections and set-selections
<macogw> then you can automatically reinstall all the programs you had before
<gavintlgold> I'm afraid a few changes I've made (like compiling xorg) will mess it up
<Tuv0k> cyclonut, lol, thx
<macogw> vega--: psh dont use the command line if you're going to gutsy on a system that once had dapper, period.
<cyclonut> Tuv0k, ridiculous, no?
<Tuv0k> cyclonut, that was driving me mad
<macogw> vega--: the gui gets rid of evms because it's incompatible with gutsy's kernel. the command line leaves it there.  i dont know why that check would only be in the gui....has to really f up servers
<vega--> hm ok, didn't not that, though i don't run ubuntu on servers
<vega--> not=know
<roentgen> orkun: hey
<macogw> there's a bug on it, but afaik, the packages havent been marked "conflicts" yet
<orkun> roentgen, what video card do you use? i have an intel 945gm
<vega--> i prefer debian on servers..
<roentgen> I put vga=0x318 on grub directly at boot
<smuggle> Hello all!
<smuggle> i'm using Ubuntu 8.04
<gavintlgold> OK, so what I'm going to try to do, is remove the /usr compiled apps and the changes I made that seem a little drastic, and then try using the update manager. Does that seem like it would work?
<orkun> so are most of the users here, smuggle :)
<roentgen> orkun: I tested various resolutions. None work after gdm starts
<smuggle> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Beta. I have a litte problem with the nvidia driver. i've installed nvidia-glx-new, but it's not working..
<vega--> gavintlgold: there's always the reinstall option after that :)
<orkun> roentgen, but before?
<jf> Hm, after upgrading to hardy my wireless card is barley working.
<roentgen> orkun: It's an Intel card
<orkun> roentgen, i have the same problem even before gdm starts - during splash
<jf> The signal is way weak.
<gavintlgold> vega--: as long as that doesn't delete my data, but I suppose not since I have a separate partition
<roentgen> orkun: I disabled splash
<smuggle> when the GDM comes on, the message of the low graphics pops up..
<macogw> roentgen: vga= is only for framebuffer, not for inside X
<volkodav> is there a 64 bit opera?
<vega--> gavintlgold: it won't touch your /home if it's on a separate partition
<gavintlgold> ook. sounds good. I'll give it a go
<orkun> roentgen, we should definitly file a bug report - seems to be a bug with hardy intel driver
<dandel> hmm... found another bug... is it me or is Alt+Tab not working 0o
<smuggle> the only resolution available is the 800x600
 * gavintlgold thanks buddies on #compiz-fusion for that tip
<gavintlgold> :)
<woland> jf: which card?
<macogw> dandel: works for me
<roentgen> macogw: the console goes away just about when X starts
<dandel> mocogw: i checked gnome settings and it should be working, but it does not.
<jf> woland: It's a asus, with rt2500.
<gavintlgold> oh, one more question: I just downloaded a livecd. Is there any way to use the packages in there to update (at least partially?) i have slow internet
<macogw> roentgen: umm....i dont get it
<jf> wl-107g.
<orkun> maccam94,
<orkun> sry ^^
 * slipttees Away - Out to Lunch
<orkun> macogw, we talked in #ubuntu before - with hardy we cannot improve console graphics
<roentgen> macogw: The console is fine when booting. After X starts the console is blank with a blibking cursor. The fonts are invisible :)
<orkun> if we do we get only a blinking cursor
<cyclonut> Dandel alt+tab works here. check your compiz configurator to see if you have it disabled
<vega--> slipttees: don't use public aways, i think most people here do not care if you go to lunch
<macogw> roentgen: oh thats an old bug
<smuggle> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Beta. I have a litte problem with the nvidia driver. i've installed nvidia-glx-new, but it's not working.. when the GDM comes on, the message of the low graphics pops up, and the only resolution available is the 800x600. I've tried to modify the xorg.conf, including the resolution in the Depth modes, but, the issue continues..
<orkun> if any1 got help - help both of us at once :)
<macogw> the framebuffer module isnt loaded
<macogw> so if you have framebuffer enabled, you get blank ttys
<dandel> cyclonut: which compiz plugin?
<roentgen> macogw: any way to solve it?
<orkun> hey thanks - simple modprobe? or apt first?
<cyclonut> dandel: I dunno, I dont use compiz. Im sure its there somewhere though.
<macogw> roentgen: manually messing with initrd, i think
<roentgen> macogw: If I only knew where to start ;(
<orkun> but is not framebuffer required to show the splash screen?
<roentgen> orkun: I don't think so
<orkun> with the progress bar?
<orkun> i distinctly remembersth like that while messing around with bootsplash at old debian times ^^
<dandel> Cyclonut: got the window switcher working... had to change the Ring switcher settings.
<gunashekar> for a change : i am using the latest hardy with ubuntu studio . everything seems to be working fine
<macogw> orkun: yes, during startup, but then the running kernel doesnt have it going
<orkun> is not hotplug responsible for this later? just asking to solve this the ubuntu way :)
<cyclonut> dandel, that'd do it. congrats :)
<jwal> Hi.  Does anybody know where I can read about the decision to use Firefox 3 in Hardy (and the risk assessment of Firefox still being in Beta at the end of April)?
<macogw> bug #129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129910
<macogw> roentgen: oh it says fix released...
<macogw> :-/ i wonder if there was a fix released in gutsy and then a regression in hardy?
<cyclonut> jwal, im not sure, but when you find it, please let me know
<orkun> thanks for the time macogw btw :)
<m1r> so, still no one having problems with evolution send/recive buttons ?
<smuggle> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Beta. I have a litte problem with the nvidia driver. i've installed nvidia-glx-new, but it's not working.. when the GDM comes on, the message of the low graphics pops up, and the only resolution available is the 800x600. I've tried to modify the xorg.conf, including the resolution in the Depth modes, but, the issue continues..
<cyclonut> jwal_, dunno if you saw my last message... I havent seen a risk assessment, but if you can find one, I'd love to read it, if you could pass it along
<jwal> cyclonut: I'll keep looking
<orkun> roentgen, lsmod | grep fb shows vesafb for you?
<smuggle> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 Beta. I have a litte problem with the nvidia driver. i've installed nvidia-glx-new, but it's not working.. when the GDM comes on, the message of the low graphics pops up, and the only resolution available is the 800x600. I've tried to modify the xorg.conf, including the resolution in the Depth modes, but, the issue continues.. anyone here can help me out?
<roentgen> macogw: I'll check it out
<roentgen> orkun: yeah it shows
<cyclonut> smuggle, repeating your question over and over probably will not help. Sadly, I do not have an nvidia based card, and thus have no experience with what you are needing. Perhaps the forums hold an answer with extended searching?
<gordonjcp> smuggle: you said that about a minute ago
<gordonjcp> at least wait until your question has scrolled off the screen before repeating
<orkun> same for me then let's read some further :>
<tripmckay> smuggle: i only know this to happen if you connect an external monitor/etc... to your output... downgrading to a 90er version works here...
<smuggle> cyclonut, yes.. i'm seeking for a resolution for my problem in forums and etc..
<macogw> roentgen: actually that bug links to another bug #201591
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 201591 in linux "atyfb regression - screen blank except for blinking cursor after fbcon vtswitch " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201591
<macogw> roentgen: and a patch to fix it on bug #204319
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 204319 in linux "radeonfb regression: disappearing fonts upon VT switch (dup-of: 201591)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/204319
<tripmckay> i should add i experienced this on a notebook system...
<orkun> roentgen, deal seems to be https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910 /etc/initramfs-tools/modules seems to be the deal which is responsible to load drivers into the initram - adding vesafb and fbcon would be the first thing i would do
<jf> woland: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/3366/
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux "Blank ttys when using vesafb (vga=xxx)" [Medium,Fix released]
<jf> There was the same thing.
<gavintlgold> ok, i'm going off pidgin to update :) bye
<orkun> aaah roentgen - fb is blacklisted in hardy as they say because it conflicts with suspend/resume and wireless interface
<orkun> that could be why suspend/resume seem to work now ^^
<svu> where is gtkbuilder in hardy?
<roentgen> orkun macogw Thanks, I've got lots to read now ;)
<orkun> so i wont use better resolution in that console. do not wanna screw suspend/resume
<roentgen> orkun: I don't suspend anyway in Linux
<orkun> okay then simply comment the lines at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer for vesafb and fbcon - then it should work. maybe you will have to add them inside /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<orkun> roentgen,
<orkun> use at your own risk - read the first 2 lines in the blacklist-framebuffer before :)
<roentgen> orkun: Oh, thanks. I was just wondering how to un-blacklist things :)
<orkun> there seems to be an intelfb as well - but dunno what to do with them :) if intel or vesa is used. thats stuff other people do for me :>
<LordDiabolus> Is this the correct channel for a question on Evolution in the Hardy Beta?
<HardyOne> can somebody point me to disabling touchpad and using usb mouse?
<vox> where does libsensors write its info to?
<HardyOne> LordDiabolus, probably not but give it a try
<HardyOne> !touchpad
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<LordDiabolus> Using Google Calendar , i have several meetings scheduled that are recurring every week.  However, in Evolution (Hardy Beta), those appointments don't appear.  Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> For some reason I am getting pretty bad audio distortion in Hardy ( possibly clipping? ) I thought my speakers were shot at first but booting in OSX they sound fine
<gunashekar> yea that has been so since alpha Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> gunashekar, Do you have a link to the bug report?
<gunashekar> i guess cleaning up the audio mess is going to take a couple of more releases
<gunashekar> yes there is a milestone
<vox> Jordan_U: make sure you dont have wave output set to full
<nikrud> I'm getting freezing flash in firefox 3 (player linked into local plugin directory). Is there a fix, or is it something we wait for?
<Jordan_U> vox, "PCM" ?
<vox> Jordan_U: yeah
<vox> set it to around 75% max
<omar> I'm having a serious problem with my laptop. It started to heat up quickly, and the CPU sensor indicates that CPU0  is full almost all the time, it almost never comes below 100%.
<vox> i've found with alot of soundcards, having pcm higher than 75% results in distortion
<omar> I'm very sure I'm not doing anything that needs this huge amount of processing power.
<gunashekar> omar:  that happened on my laptop too (compaq presario V6000) i updated the bios and it became better
<omar> gunashekar: And how do I do that?
<gunashekar> what laptop do you have
<gunashekar> omar: which laptop
<omar> gunashekar: Toshiba Tecra A8.
<gunashekar> ok wait
<omar> gunashekar: Thanks.
<HardyOne> can somebody help me figure out how to disable touchpad and use usb mouse?
<ShackJack> Hi all - quick question re: wireless on Hardy...  I can get onto open networks O.K. (though it takes longer than usual to find them), but not onto my WPA2 network - is there some extra config to be done (like in Seahorse or something)
<ShackJack> HardyOne: Generally you can just plug the mouse in (though it doesn't disable touchpad)?
<gunashekar> omar:  see if this page has your model
<jordan_> vox, Thanks, turning down PCM back into the green ( alsamixer ) did it :)
<gunashekar> omar:  http://www.notebook-treiber.de/laptop/download-toshiba.php
<omar> gunashekar: Okay. :)
<vox> jordan_: rad
<gunashekar> omar: try this too http://www.driversdown.com/drivers/Toshiba-Tecra-A8(PTA83E)-Satellite-Pro-A120(PSAC1)-BIOS-Update-3.40-WIN_70403.shtml
<gunashekar> omar: bios upgrades are risky.. be careful
<omar> gunashekar: Oh... umm.. well, I'll see what I can do. :)
<cyclonut> i've been scared to do a bios upgrade :-\ no windows to do it with, and I've got 2 upgrades sitting waiting for me
<gunashekar> cyclonut: i had to install windows just to upgarde the bios
<cyclonut> yeah im not gonna do that
<HardyOne> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<m1r> can someone help with evolution send/recive buttons not showing up ? after last night they just stoped working and i can get it back working ?
<rinaldi_> Why is it that there is no "custom" setting in appearance settings so I can edit compizconfig settings manager and save it?
<gunashekar> rinaldi_: someone is working on compiz profiles
<rinaldi_> ok ;-), so it will be included in the final release?
<HardyOne> well I have gotten usb mouse working now all I need is sound
<HardyOne> I get an error saying " no volume control gstreamer plugins and or device found "
<HardyOne> when double clicking volume control
<burner> HardyOne: try system -> admin -> sound and picking your sound card?
<burner> oops. system-> prefs -> sound
<HardyOne> burner, pick my card where?
<HardyOne> I dont see that option
<burner> as the "default mixer" "device"
<HardyOne> burner, there is nothing listed in the box
<HardyOne> box is emtpy
<HardyOne> Seveas, heya
<Seveas> hello HardyOne
<HardyOne> lspci does list my sound card
<Seveas> lspci lies, don't trust it
 * HardyOne shoots lspci
<Seveas> it's got some easer eggs
<Seveas> don't trust software at easter, halloween, christmas, newyears eve or april fools
<HardyOne> lol
<Seveas> or friday 13th
<HardyOne> it was listed before easter and after newyears
<burner> HardyOne: is it a usb sound card?  lsusb :)
<HardyOne> burner, ???
<burner> HardyOne: is it turned on in your BIOS
<Seveas> is it plugged in?
<burner> exactly :)
<HardyOne> unless hardy can change bios yes it is enabled
<Seveas> is the volume set to "OMG WE DON'T NEED TO HEAR RICK FROM 10 BLOCKS AWAY"?
<HardyOne> it is onboard
<HardyOne> rick? my name is John
<HardyOne> and the hell with the neighbors
<HardyOne> lol
<Seveas> HardyOne, hah, you've obviously not been rickrolled yet :)
<burner> well, if it doesn't show as a mixer device and doesn't show even in lspci, I'd dumbfounded
<burner> i'm
<Seveas> HardyOne, what's the problem, I just dropped in and missed the good bits
<HardyOne> sound is not working
<finalbeta> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<burner> no sound... doesn't show up in lspci even...  even if there was no kernel module for the card, it should show up in lspci
<HardyOne> burner, does show in lspci
<Seveas> <HardyOne> lspci does list my sound card <----
<HardyOne> DOES
<Seveas> HardyOne, pastebin the output of amixer
<Seveas> and lspci for that matter
<HardyOne> gimme min
<Seveas> oh, and do lsmod just for giggles
<Seveas> and pastebin
 * burner is diggin the new pulse audio for the most part...  still doesn't adjust volume on just my 'front' ports, but it works well enough
<Seveas> pulse sucks here
<Seveas> it keeps on (f-bomb)ing up my sound
<HardyOne> Seveas, how do I get amixer output?
<burner> the only app I have problems with is xlite (voip app that is binary and old old old)
<Seveas> HardyOne, open terminal, type amixer
<Seveas> select, copy with ctrl+shift+v
<burner> ctrl+shift+c rather
<burner> v == paste to term
<Seveas> or better: (lspci; lsmod; amixer) > /tmp/tempfileforpastebin
<Seveas> and paste the contents of /tmp/tempfileforpastebin
<HardyOne> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60775/
<burner> ooh, HardyOne, i have rev 02 of that same card!
<HardyOne> I dont have /tmp/tempfileforpastebin Seveas
<Seveas> I've got this one: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Seveas> HardyOne, pastebin the output of lsmod
<burner> i know i know!
<Devolved> hi all!
<burner> i bet you made a new user HardyOne, and didn't add that user to the audio group :)
<Devolved> what is the alt. to alsamixer on hardy?
 * burner checks scrollback... amixer!
<finalbeta> I upgraded from 7.10, changed everything in sound config to pulse audio. How do I get 5.1 sound working again, seems no configuration is included for this at all.
<HardyOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60776/
<burner> HardyOne: i think you have a permissions issue... what if you type "sudo amixer"
<HardyOne> burner, same output
<Devolved> is there an amixer gui?
<Seveas> HardyOne, paste the output of 'id' in here
<burner> Devolved: ok, amixer isn't like alsamixer at all, my bad.  Did you try aumix?
<Devolved> ok
<HardyOne> uid=1000(idleone) gid=1000(idleone) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),106(fuse),108(lpadmin),114(admin),124(vboxusers),1000(idleone)
<Seveas> burner, bad guess, he's in the audio group
 * burner was wrong
<Seveas> HardyOne, pastebin the contents of /var/log/kern.log
<Devolved> so i'm using pulseaudio now? as of hardy?
<Devolved> i must say, the name is much cooler than "alsa"
<HardyOne> Seveas, not a dir.
<burner> pulse doesn't replace alsa... pulse replaces esd
<Seveas> HardyOne, it's a file, open it in a texteditor and copy the contents to the pastebin
<Seveas> alsb should have replaced alsa
<Seveas> or maybe alsc
 * burner wonders when someone is going to pack miro 1.2 for hardy
<Seveas> around the 12th of never :)
<HardyOne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/60777/ Seveas
<orvokki> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.d-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 1107 kB, installed size 3220 kB
<HardyOne> I heard the 11th but Seveas might know better
<gunashekar> Advanced Linux Sound Broken (alsB)   , or alsc - confused
<jf> How do I manually set network speed on wlan?
<orvokki> We need a newer VLC in hardy!
<Devolved> orvokki: you need a newer vlc ;-)
<orvokki> 0.8.6.release.e should be the newest one. :)
<orvokki> Devolved: I have it, I compiled it myself.
<orvokki> The releases have important bugfixes so hardy should get the newest.
<Devolved> ah cool
<Seveas> HardyOne, try uninstalling virtualbox -- something deep in the plural Z regions of my mind says vbox can interfere with sound
<Seveas> but I might be talking utter nonsense :)
<HardyOne> Seveas, IIRC that is right around when sound went dead
 * burner calls nonsense and listens to rhythmbox while having a virtualbox guest running
<Seveas> HardyOne, well, then it might not be nonsense after all :)
<Seveas> burner, I said might, not will :p
<burner> for sure... worth a shot anyway, i don't have any better ideas :)
 * Seveas neither
<HardyOne> ok removed
<HardyOne> still no sound
<Seveas> did you remove the vbox kernel modules as well and reboot?
<burner> HardyOne: try "pgrep -l pulse" and see if it returns "pulseaudio"
<HardyOne> reboot? omg Seveas said reboot
<burner> maybe pulseaudio isn't running
<HardyOne> 5458 pulseaudio
<HardyOne> Seveas, the kernel modules? not certain what package those are
<Seveas> !search virtualbox
<ubotu> Found: vbox, virtualizers, virtualbox
<Seveas> !search vbox
<ubotu> Found: vbox, virtualbox
<burner> HardyOne: if you do "sudo apt-get remove virtualbox* --purge" you'll be fine
<Seveas> !fund virtualbox
<Seveas> !find virtualbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fund virtualbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Found: virtualbox-ose, virtualbox-ose-dbg, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-12-386, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-12-generic, virtualbox-ose-guest-modules-2.6.24-12-rt (and 20 others)
<Seveas> HardyOne, dpkg --get-selections | grep virtualbox
<burner> Seveas: you still use freenx?  i remember back in edgy you had freenx packages... i've started using the full nomachine .deb's but just curious if you were still rockin it
<Seveas> I don't
<Seveas> nomachine is too crappy a company to support
<burner> oh yeah?
<Seveas> I'll live with vnc-over-openvpn
<burner> i'm unfamiliar with their ways, but their remote access software works better than anything i've found
<Seveas> burner, NX is one big security hole
<Seveas> no fun
<HardyOne> Seveas, that returns virtualbox-ose and it is uninstalled
<Seveas> HardyOne, try a reboot
<HardyOne> k
<HardyOne> brb
<burner> oh?  guess i'll switch... but i really like logging into a different session using my same user/pass when I login remotely on my 7" laptop to my 22" desktop
<burner> i wonder if a reboot will just fix things anyway
<Seveas> dunno
<HardyOne> Seveas, no joy :/
<Seveas> ah well, sucks to be you then :)
<HardyOne> lol
<HardyOne> the sound worked fine after fresh install then I did the virtualbox thing and the compiz-core thing and no sound
<Myrth[home]> hi, is there a mem leak in networkmanager? after a day of running it takes 14% of 1G and i have to restart the service...
<Seveas> Myrth[home], you shouldn't irc so much, it clogs up n-m :)
<HardyOne> irc is a resource hog
<Myrth[home]> Seveas: lol actually last time i've been on irc was a week ago :P
<Myrth[home]> but i have ktorrent running, can it affect networkmanager mem load?
<Seveas> it shouldn't
<Seveas> n-m does not do actual packet mangling, just nic configuration
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone here know how to adjust the volume level of the left/right audio channel?
<Myrth[home]> so maybe wireless networks change all the time it can loose on each discovery?
<hspaans> someone aware when gnome-utils is going to be updated to 2.22?
<Myrth[home]> UnNaturalHigh: alsamixer?
<UnNaturalHigh> Myrth[home], nothing to adjust left/right volume
<hspaans> current gnome-utils package "breaks" gnome by using a different location for .Trash
<Seveas> UnNaturalHigh, q and z for left volume, w and x for right
<Myrth[home]> UnNaturalHigh: yep
<Myrth[home]> k, ttyl
<locomo> so anybody know why pidgin was downgraded to 2.3.1?
<UnNaturalHigh> Seveas, sorry, is that in alsamixer?
<Seveas> UnNaturalHigh, yes
<UnNaturalHigh> Seveas, k, strange they don't have a bar for it though
<Seveas> UnNaturalHigh, it works on every bar
<Seveas> so you can make pci go only to the left and line in only to the right :)
<theunixgeek> On booting the live cd, I keep getting a busybox thing. How do I get past this and actually boot?
<UnNaturalHigh> Seveas, one of my laptop speakers crapped out, that is why I am asking
<UnNaturalHigh> Seveas, thank you kindly!!
<Infecto> hi, some one know nice tutorial how to buld own options based kernel? i need to enable PEM to use more than 4g ram
<Seveas> Infecto, you need a 64bit kernel
<Infecto> Seveas: no i dont
<Infecto> i need to enable in kernel higmem 4g
<Seveas> 32bit kernel can't support more than 4G
<Seveas> pointers aren't big enough :)
<LordDiabolus> Infecto, the 32-bit kernel supports up to 4GB, not past it
<locomo> probably linux limitation since windows can support up to 32 GB with PAE on 32-bit system
<Unksi> locomo: linux can do that as well, with bigmem support turned on from kernel
<Infecto> LordDiabolus: and i need 4g
<Infecto> LordDiabolus: now i have 3g
<Seveas> Infecto, then you have a bad bios that 'hides' a gig
<Infecto> hmm
<Seveas> iirc there are some boot options to fix that
<Unksi> oh there are?
<Infecto> how to check that i have enabled pem in kernel right now?
<Infecto> Seveas: that can be tru :) its hp pavilion nootebok
<Infecto> ;)
<Unksi> damn, did i sell that one stick away for nothing :P
<Infecto> Seveas: mem=4gb you mean that parameters>
<Seveas> Infecto, grep -i highmem /boot/grub/config-`uname -r`
<Infecto> # CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set
<Infecto> CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y
<Infecto> # CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set
<Infecto> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y
<Infecto> # CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set
<Infecto>  
<Seveas> Infecto, could be, I have only 1.5G so I don't need the option :)
<Infecto> so so so
<Infecto> as we can se i have this option :)
<Infecto> so its onlu bios problem
<locomo> why you think its bios problem?
<Infecto> if i have enabled high mem
<Infecto> and i have this 4g in my pc
<Infecto> so what can be problem?>
<LordDiabolus> Infecto, http://www.brianmadden.com/content/article/The-4GB-Windows-Memory-Limit-What-does-it-really-mean-
<LordDiabolus> infecto, pretty good article that explains it
<locomo> well, i have seen someone here, his bios was fine, showed 4GB, but still he wasnt able to use all 4gb
<locomo> what your bios show?
<LordDiabolus> 4GB?  Will anyone ever need more than 640k???  ;)
<Infecto> but :) ok ok in bios i see 4g ram :) so
<Infecto> LordDiabolus: good point! :)
<savvas> a server? :P
<Marco> Good day
<locomo> night
<Infecto> ok
<Marco> when I boot the install disk, I always end up in busybox
<Marco> I have a SATA dvdrw drive
<Marco> on an Intel ICHR-7 controller
<Marco> bad axe 2 motherboard
<Seveas> biggest server here has 32G :)
<Marco> is there a solution?
<LordDiabolus> Marco,  did you try the alternate installer CD?
<Marco> LordDiabolus, no I've not
<Marco> LordDiabolus, I don't see how that would change it though
<LordDiabolus> Marco, I've read reports that it's a workaround for that problem.
<Marco> it's clearly a kernel level problem
<Marco> hmm
<Marco> I'll give it a try
<LordDiabolus> Marco, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4493344
<locomo> omg not only gnome not included new "view" modes in nautilus, but also i cant sort files by extension now. this is freaking amazing
<DarphBobo> locomo, sorting by extension is different from "arrange by file types" ?
<locomo> yes
<burner> you should show the "mime type" and sort by it i suppose
<burner> still not what you're after though
<locomo> it seems it same as sorting by type
<tortho> I used a script to capture digital video before under 7.04 ... now in Hardy it complains that popd and pushd commands is not found... have I missed some package or ... why are these shell commands gone?
<XceII> is flash broken?
<nikrud> flash seems to freeze for me, then when I move the slider it plays for a few seconds, and freezes
<theunixgeek_> I can't get my screen resolution over 800x600. I did the dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg thing and enabled restricted drivers, but it won't let me go to 1280x1024.
<XceII> same here
<theunixgeek_> How do I fix this?
<Seveas> buy a bigger monitor
<theunixgeek_> Seveas: the resolution was right 5 minutes ago.
<Seveas> theunixgeek_, then travel back in time 5 minutes. Just make sure you stay on the same probability coordinates or you might end up on NowWhat
<HorizonXP> how do I set up multiple monitors?
<HorizonXP> my laptop has a VGA port and a DVI port that I hook up two 22" LCD screens to
<Seveas> HorizonXP, system -> prefs -> screen resolution
<theunixgeek_> Seveas: well, that's helpful...
<HorizonXP> Seveas: nothing shows up except my laptop screen. does it matter that my built-in card is Nvidia, so ie. non-open drivers
<Seveas> theunixgeek_, sorry, it's easter, my brain has shut down due to easter egg overdose.
<HorizonXP> in Gutsy, I had to use NVidia's setting manager
<Seveas> HorizonXP, that matters
<theunixgeek_> lol
<theunixgeek_> HorizonXP: ooh, good idea!
<theunixgeek_> thanks
<Seveas> HorizonXP, in hardy you'll need it as well
<sto`> Anybody else have problems with images being black?
<sto`> in Firefox?
<HorizonXP> Seveas: ok, good enough. I was just hoping that had changed
<LordDiabolus> sto`, yep, i have that for image auto-fit.  When i click on them, it fixes.  Not sure why yet.
<HorizonXP> you know what'd be awesome?
<HorizonXP> having all 3 screens on at once
<sto`> LordDiabolus: Yes exactly.
<LordDiabolus> sto`, do you have a unichrome video chipset too?
<sto`> LordDiabolus: No, nvidia
<HorizonXP> wait, hold up
<LordDiabolus> sto`, hmmm, there goes my theory then...
<HorizonXP> nvidia-settings is going to modify my xorg.conf file. is that different in hardy?
<HorizonXP> I thought those were obsolete now
<scottONanski> Hello..
<LordDiabolus> sto`, give me a bit, I'm gonna try checking this out.  (Just went to Hardy yesterday, so still feeling things out here)
<scottONanski> I was wondering how I would go about using AIXGL instead of XGL on Ubuntu Hardy? I'm using an Nvidia Card 8600M GT.
<sto`> bug 182038
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182038 in xorg-server "Black rectangle instead of image in FF3 [Hardy]" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182038
<scottONanski> The moduel section of my Xorg says load xgl, would I simply change that to AIXGL? :)
<scottONanski> Sorry, it's says "glx"
<JobsSteveJobs> what would be the same command as dtruss for osx but for ubuntu? I was told to come here and ask?
<LordDiabolus> sto` yep, that's the bug
<hspaans> JobsSteveJobs: strace
<scottONanski> Anyone?
<JobsSteveJobs> Much appreciated hspaans. Good day
<sto`> LordDiabolus: Reported in January and unfortunately it looks like no fix available yet.
<amx109> my 'trash' system in gnome is broken. keeps bringing up error messages about being unable to move files to Deleted Items folder. can anyone shed any light?
<LordDiabolus> sto`, in xorg.conf: Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"    <--works for some nv driver users
<hspaans> amx109: gnome-utils is still 2.20 for example
<hspaans> amx109: there now two locations for .Trash
<amx109> hspaans, oh!
<amx109> hspaans, what are the two locations?
<scottONanski> How do I use AIXGL instead of XGL?
<hspaans> amx109:  ~/.local/share/Trash/files/ ~/.Trash/
<DrHalan> hey guys, does 8.4 work with the eee scripts and how much space does it take on the SDD? :)
<amx109> DrHalan, which eee script(s) are you using?
<volkodav> How do I tell that I run 64 bit?
<hspaans> volkodav: uname -a
<LordDiabolus> vokodav, uname-a
<volkodav> Linux Core2Duo64bit 2.6.24-12-generic #1 SMP Wed Mar 12 23:01:54 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<DrHalan> amx109: im not using any sitill waiting for it
<volkodav> does not say
<DrHalan> but im looking for the OS im going to use
<amx109> DrHalan, ah. im using 8.04 on my eee
<LordDiabolus> vokodav, the "i686" part says it's the normal 32-bit one
<volkodav> hspaans the line does not say it's 64 bit
<hspaans> volkodav: Linux defiant 2.6.18-5-amd64 #1 SMP Sat Dec 22 20:43:59 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<amx109> DrHalan, there are a few scripts for 7.10 avail for tweaking the lil things. i had to break down the script into its components to aply the ones i wanted
<DrHalan> ok
<hspaans> volkodav: notice the x86_64
<volkodav> yes
<volkodav> mine does not say that
<volkodav> I am on 8.04 though
<amx109> DrHalan, as for space, it takes most of the ssd, but i mounted an SD card as /home and with 2GB of mem its pretty good on ssd usage. oh and i dont have swap
<DrHalan> hm
<volkodav> and i remember I burnt AMD-64 version
<DrHalan> im not sure if i should go for it :
<DrHalan> but im already pretty used to ubntu
<scottONanski> Is it possible to use aixgl, instead of xgl on Hardy?
<DrHalan> what about eeeXubuntu? and EeeBuntu?
<amx109> i miss the quick boot times of the defalt OS. but ubuntu offers me so much more
<DrHalan> scottONanski: isnt that the standart?
<DrHalan> what about battery?
<scottONanski> DRHalan: I'm not too sure. I thought it was XGL.
<scottONanski> DrHalan: Am I mistaken?
<volkodav> hspaans - maybe in 8.04 it does not say so? And I have INTEL  too
<DrHalan> AIGLX is the default im pretty sure
<amx109> DrHalan, battery duration seems fine, though i havent tested it. lesswatts.org has some handy tips to improve things
<DrHalan> XGL is only needed on ATI cards and makes 3D apps fucking slow
<scottONanski> Okay, thanks.
<DrHalan> amx109: what about www.eeebuntu.org the page looks a bit unmaintained
<jordan_> DrHalan, scottONanski And in Hardy it's not even needed for ATI cards :)
<scottONanski> jordan, Awesome. Thanks. :)
<amx109> DrHalan, i think its a fairly recent thing. eeexubuntu is more mature and 'easier' to instal in terms of getting the eee to full functionality quickly
<volkodav> anybody else runs Core 2 Duo 64 with 8.04?
<volkodav> I am pretty sure I installed 64 bit
<volkodav> any other way to check ?
<hspaans> volkodav: ls -l /emul
<DrHalan> amx109: i never used Xfce either :S hm dunno how it is like
<scottONanski> I'm trying to figure out why I'm getting better Compiz performance from my Pentium d 3.40 256 Nvidia AGPx8 Desktop, than my Core 2 duo 1.50 512 Nvidia 8600M GT PCI
<volkodav> ls: cannot access /emul: No such file or directory
<scottONanski> laptop*
<prometheus2> volkodav: uname -r
<DrHalan> also is EEEXubuntu containting all the ubuntu apps cause some arent really needed
<volkodav> 2.6.24-12-generic
<hspaans> volkodav: you got the i386 version and not the amd64
<amx109> DrHalan, you can no doubt apt-get install them but then theres a case for installing ubuntu
<volkodav> hmm should I upgrade or reinstall?
<hspaans> reinstall this isn't Solaris
<volkodav> ok
<prometheus2> is 64bit linux usable (used 64bit gentoo a year and a half ago)
<amx109> DrHalan, eeexbuntu has its own apps. d/l a live cd and try. easiest way
<hspaans> prometheus2: yes and no
<drhawk> hi
<amx109> scottONanski, haveu tried using envyng to get the latest nvidia driver?
<jussio1> !envy
<hspaans> prometheus2: but for most people 32bit is more then enough
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<prometheus2> hspaans: you still need the 32bit libs?
<amx109> ta jussi01
<jussio1> :)
<hspaans> prometheus2: full 64 bit is useless, so yes
<scottONanski> amx109: Yes. I used it. For both by Desktop (AGPx8) and my laptop (PCI-e)
<prometheus2> hspaans: as long as I can access a full 4 gigs of ram (new intel chipset)
<drhawk> i installed 8.04 + kde4, after doing a 'apt-get upgrade' my wlan does not work any more. networkmanager throws exceptions about thread-lib
<drhawk> 8.04 beta
<drhawk> wlan is working fine before i upgraded
<hspaans> prometheus2: having a 64 bit userland is not worth the trouble right now. Solaris has proven that for years now
<scottONanski> Ah, I will try the drivers from the ubuntu repo.
<DrHalan> also i saw a nice vid of KDE4 on eee :D
<prometheus2> hspaans: I just wanted it for support for a full 4 gigs or more of ram
<hspaans> prometheus2: in kernelland or userland?
<prometheus2> hspaans: userland
<prometheus2> poor p0bby
<hspaans> prometheus2: then you maybe in for some trouble ahead
<burken> i get a sigsegv error when i play a game.. how can i trace what process that caused it?
<prometheus2> hspaans: if the kernel is compiled with highmem support and I do not have the bad intel chipset (945; 965 is fine I think) then all is good?
<Nuke_> can the kernel be told to avoid sending some app's memory to swap?
<hspaans> this reminds me, someone aware of project within ubuntu to implementing and enforcing elfsign?
<Infecto> ok, now :) when i install -server kernel i can use mor than 3g ram i see all 4g ram
<hspaans> prometheus2: it works, but it was limited to 3G of memory for userland if memory serves me right
<Infecto> but on noral kenrle i see that i have enabled 4g ram but i can only see 4 gr ram
<Infecto> sry
<Infecto> 3 g ram
<poseidon> I downloaded the ubuntu ubuntu-8.04-beta-alternate-i386.iso.torrent, then unrared it.  However, I can't find the wubi installer
<prometheus2> hspaans: even with the highmem support (it would be a software issue if you have an updated chipset)
<locomo> unrared torrent?
<Infecto> CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y
<Infecto> # CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set
<prometheus2> just mount the iso the installer will pop up
<Infecto> schould i set 64 too?
<burken> you arent supposed to unrar it..
<prometheus2> shouldn't need to
<poseidon> prometheus2, I can't find the iso
<locomo> you even cant unrar .torrent file :P
<prometheus2> poseidon: what did you unrar then?
<hspaans> prometheus2: you get a performance hit with more then 850MB of ram om a 32bit machine and you can only have 1G for the kernel and  3G for userland (it was 2G/2G)
<poseidon> Locomo, aparrently you can unrar an ISO though.  Cuase thats what I did by accident
<locomo> poseidon: rar it back :P
<poseidon> prometheus2, so I should just burn the cd and stick it in?
<jordan_> poseidon, Do you still have the .iso file?
<burken> hehe did you erase the .iso?
<poseidon> locomo, I still have the iso file
<prometheus2> hspaans: better then nothing, I just want it for VM usage
<prometheus2> poseidon: that would work
<jordan_> poseidon, You can use something to mount it in windows ( daemon tools? )
<poseidon> I'll just burn it, that will be easiest.
<hspaans> prometheus2: but 64bit gets better and most problems where fixed by Debian years ago with Sparc64, PPC64 and Alpha. most issues nowadays are with third party closed source stuff
<poseidon> I have alchohol 120%
<jordan_> poseidon, If you just want a VM just point your virtual machine software at the iso
<rinaldi_> flash movies are freezing in firefox, I installed the flash with ubuntu restricted extras. anyone else having the same problem?
<benanzo> Can I direct non-proxy-aware apps to a socks or http proxy via a firewall?  is it possible?
<prometheus2> hspaans: like nvidia and the like?
<jordan_> benanzo, You can use something like soxify, not sure if that is what you are trying to do
<burken> i get a sigsegv error when i play a game.. how can i trace what is  causing it?
<poseidon> jordan_, doesn't virtual machines work slowly though?  I here if you use wubi ubuntu is a lot faster
<hspaans> prometheus2: jups, but most FOSS alternatives just work
<prometheus2> poseidon: usually about 80% of full
<jordan_> poseidon, I thought you were going to use a virtual machine, I misunderstood
<prometheus2> hspaans: ok thanks for being my google
<nandemonai> rinaldi_, I've had that a couple times, reinstalling the plugin seemed to fix it though.
<hspaans> prometheus2: more using 64bit for over 10 years now so I got my share of trouble ;-) but np
<benanzo> thnx jordan_ but I'm looking to make an app that doesn't support proxy go through the proxy anyway by redirecting all it's connection attempts through the proxy at the firewall level
<rinaldi_> nandemonai: ok thanks il try
<prometheus2> hspaans: I tried it out a while back but all it is useful for is for using greater then 4 gigs of ram
<hspaans> benanzo: yes with netfilter you can
<prometheus2> hspaans: what do you think of ipfw?
<sakura> where is framebuffer support in the actual kernel ? i made a grep to the .config and doesnt seems to be there
<sakura> s/where/there
<benanzo> I've been using ufw in hardy for a bit and really like it but it doesn't support filtering outbound yet (or I can't figure it out) nor does it do port forwarding.  I guess I'll have to dig into the iptables stuff by hand
<prometheus2> ya, I meant ufw
<Artimus> benanzo: They're looking at rewriting it for Intrepid to add more features...
<hspaans> prometheus2: haven't used ufw and desktops shoudl be able to run without
<benanzo> 'sudo ufw deny from any to any'
<poseidon> prometheus2, I burned the cd, then stuck it in and nothing happened (it said that it couldn't find a program to start it with)
<benanzo> should block all outbound but it doesn't
<prometheus2> odd
<hspaans> prometheus2: things like ufw are going to break when ipv6 comes in to your home
<jin> my system is pissing me off today
<prometheus2> hspaans: ipv6 isn't happening for awhile unfortunately
<Artimus> benanzo: ufw is incoming only
<benanzo> ufw supports ipv6
<jin> I am encoding a video, but I have set it to nice +20 (very low pirority ) and yet I can't play music smoothly
<hspaans> prometheus2: ipv6 is coming faster then you may expect
<LordDiabolus> hspaans: not if you live in USA
<Artimus> benanzo: ufw deny from any to any blocks all incoming, from what I can see
<savvas> jin: then set the music application priority to 1 :)
<prometheus2> hspaans: as soon as I can get a block of ips from comcast or verison then I'll jump on it
<benanzo> isn't that contrary to normal pf-style syntax though?
<benanzo> deny to any from any
<benanzo> would block incoming
<hspaans> LordDiabolus: I have ipv6 for 4 a 5 years now at home and the usa is not the reason, asia is
 * HorizonXP <3 Hardy
<jin> savvas: 1? do you mean -20?
<HorizonXP> Rhythmbox searches for the codec like it should!!!
<savvas> jin: it could be using external commands/applications in order to encode it, check your system monitor, right click on the app and select change priority
<jin> nice value -20 is for highest priority
<savvas> jin: oops, true :)
<LordDiabolus> hsppans: absolutely I agree, but People in the U.S. don't care about Asian addresses running out.  I don't think you'll start seeing major migrations until the next "big thing" is only accessible through it.
<prometheus2> I know they implemented some ipv6 root dns servers but they can't do it fast enough
<jin> savvas: how do I find that process?
<savvas> yeah, People in the U.S. never actually cared to anything outside their borders :p
<jin> because with system monitor I already did that
<savvas> no offense :)
<Artimus> benanzo: There's not a full PF syntax yet.  Look at the syntax.  ufw [--dry-run] [delete]  allow|deny  [proto  protocol]  [from  ADDRESS [port PORT]] [to ADDRESS [port PORT]]
<jin> it doesn't help
<hspaans> LordDiabolus: the US isn't a factor in this, sorry
<LordDiabolus> savvas is correct.  I'm American and I don't care about it at all. :)
<savvas> jin: click on the label "CPU", it will show you which process eats up your processor
<prometheus2> hspaans: all the businesses using XP would cry foul
<LordDiabolus> hsppans, sure it is, because if the Amazons and Myspaces don't switch, there will be nothing that makes the rest of the nation switch, and since we control over 3/4 of the address space...
<jin> savvas: yea, I did that
<hspaans> prometheus2: root F is ipv6 and google is running an ipv6 experiment to have full ipv6 support in 2010 to get money from asian people
<jin> it is HandBrake CLI that eats up all the cpu resources.
<jin> but the status indicates that it is sleeping :\
<jin> but the cpu usage is 55%
<prometheus2> jin: check for mencoder or ffmpeg
<savvas> jin: i honestly don't know what that application is, but prometheus2 is right :)
<jin> prometheus, nope, none of those is in `ps aux`
<hspaans> LordDiabolus: you know over 50% of the people online can't read English? but the US isn't a factor anyymore sorry
<prometheus2> it is the app that actually does the encoding
<jin> savvas: it is a video encoding software
<savvas> jin: try acidrip
<jin> savvas: I have tried that yesterday, acidrip couldn't detects the subtitles correctly :\
<prometheus2> hspaans: but we are the single largest group
<LordDiabolus> hsppans Absolutely I agree, but the fact of the matter is still ownership of the address space.  The U.S. most likely won't switch until it is forced to, same with the E.U.  I think you'll see them run in tandem for a good ten years before ipv4 goes away.  It's sad, but true.  In the meantime, I'll keep running my dump dhcpd :)
<hspaans> prometheus2: s/are/where/
<savvas> jin: ah ok then, try nice handbrake from the system monitor  change priority, maybe it will obey :P
<prometheus2> hspaans: English speakers are the largest group online
<jin> savvas: that is what I did. I tried to nice it in System Monitor. :(
<DrHalan> do you guys use KDE4 and how is it compared to GNOME?
<jin> savvas: how do u nice a process in the command line?
<lime4x4> anyone else having issues with usb devices? Can't mount them
<DrHalan> lime4x4: yes me tooo
<savvas> jin: i think it's nice -n=-20 handbrake
<hspaans> LordDiabolus:the ipv4 fade out will take a while yes, but ipv6 only content is coming and very soon
<lime4x4> find any work arounds?
<savvas> jin: oops, -n=20 sorry :)
<LordDiabolus> hspaans People have been saying that for 12 years now.  I'll believe it when I see it. :)
<hydrogen> hspaans: people have been saying that for years now..
<DrHalan> was kinda painful showing my friends the new cool ubuntu and i couldnt use a simpel usb stick (tried like 4)
<lime4x4> i have a problem wuth a usc cdrom drive and a camera
<prometheus2> they work for me
<DrHalan> now that works finde
<DrHalan> just the memory ones
<hspaans> LordDiabolus: move to Japan ;-)
<jin> savvas: solved the problem
<jin> I should run nice -n 20 command
<LordDiabolus> hspaans Oh please, there's no Internet in Japan! LOL
<jin> it seems you can't changethe nice value during the process
<ysth1> DrHalan: whenever showing friends things, try it in private first, like R. Feynman and the O ring
<Jordan_U> LordDiabolus, I don't know, after Canada finished their National Igloo anything is possible
<prometheus2> I do love feynman
<hspaans> LordDiabolus: your all American we can tell ;-)
<LordDiabolus> hspaans hehehehe Ride 'em Cowboy!
<prometheus2> lol
<hspaans> LordDiabolus: you know we the Dutch owned your country ;-)
<LordDiabolus> hspaans Parts of it yes, you shared it with Spain, the Brits, France, even a few Eskimoes :)
<hspaans> LordDiabolus: only with the Brits and not with those garlic eaters ;-)
<LordDiabolus> hspaans well Spain owned Florida, but nobody here likes Florida anyway, except for Disney fans. :)
<jin> screw this. I'm leave my pc on tonite to encode instead of now
<jin> :(
<Jaymac> LordDiabolus, the French are the garlic eaters, not the Spanish.  Well at least, it is the French that are stereotyped for it.,
<LordDiabolus> jaymac I thought the French just ate croissants and pastries? ;)
<ysth1> and frogs.  don't forget the frogs
<ysth1> frog croissants
<LordDiabolus> Okay, I've pulled this channel OT long enough, later all!
<Jaymac> LordDiabolus, what about the onions, snails and frogs' legs?
<hspaans> prometheus2: but call comcast and as for ipv6, there network should be ready by now (it was announced on an ipv6 meeting in January if I'm not mistaken)
<Jaymac> Anyway, isn't this just ever so slightly off-topic ;)
<hspaans> Jaymac: no its localisation of Ubuntu ;-)
<prometheus2> kk
 * hspaans is not going to be happy with pulseaudio in its current form
<poningru> hspaans++
<mluser> Can someone tell me if I still have to use the 'Alternate Install CD' in order to have grub installed into another partition other than the first one?
<prometheus2> comcast is stupid
<burner> lol
<prometheus2> on the phone with them
<prometheus2> and apparently I'm a woman
<ysth1> comcast is ridiculous
<prometheus2> YES
<mluser> Can I install grub into another partition (sda7 instead of sda) with the Hardy Heron Beta desktop installer?
<rinaldi_> hi anyone here play team fortress 2 in wine? after hardy, the graphics have improved but even on the lowest settings I can't get a decent framerate
<prometheus2> they do not know what ipv6 is
<prometheus2> keep referencing windows vista
<prometheus2> this if fun
<prometheus2> rinaldi_: I know that you can add a -opengl switch to some steam programs to make it run in opengl
<Jordan_U> mluser, You could do it with Feisty so I would assume so
<ysth1> worked for an ecommerce site; order-related emails to @comcast addresses were being silently dropped somewhere on their end, and despite enormous effort on our part, they showed no interest in fixing it.  we gave up and told customers thereafter (by phone) to drop comcast.  since then, I've heard other sites or small ISPs who had the same thing happen
<mluser> Jordan_U: with Feisty I recall having to use the alternate cd in order to choose where I wanted to install grub
<ysth1> if they can't either deliver or refuse email, they are just not worth dealing with
<mluser> Jordan_U: what I'm trying to do is chainlink from an existing grub install to the hardy one
<prometheus2> they don't want to fix their email filtering QQ
<jin> I can't believe this. Even just checking for updates for my system, I get audio drops...  just like Windows :(
<rinaldi_> prometheus2: i think it was directx problem, winehq is helping out :)
<gew1> hey guy can i still use my mouse while using cli ?
<finalbeta> updated my laptop and my desktop today. The laptop no longer boots. Just shows continuous disk access, on terminal one it drops to bussybox and gives me a prompt (initramfs)
<finalbeta> any idea's, any general problems going on?
<prometheus2> nice
<Canaris_> Hey
<Canaris_> Is anybody else experiencing Networking/WLAN problems with Ubuntu 8.04 beta after a recent update (yesterday I think) ???
<prometheus2> I can't use bcm43xx atm
<prometheus2> and comcast makes me cry at night
<Canaris_> I'm using rt73 (USB D-Link DWL-G122 rev. C) and it worked in the initial installation
<Canaris_> but since the last update ( i think yesterday) it stopped working
<gew1> Canaris_: do u have problems with network-manager ?
<larson9999> i'm sure there's good reason but seems like all of the admin guis i want to use are all greyed out :(
<gew1> i had to remove network-manager and i do my wifi manually
<finalbeta> larson9999: there usually is a button to unlock them.
<gew1> i am using b43 , and it also stoped workin
<Canaris_> gew1, ,  I am not a 100% sure, but I am pretty sure that's where the problem lies, so yes
<gew1> Canaris_: sudo apt-get --purge remove network-manager
<gew1> then do it manually
<gew1> did it for me
<Canaris_> gew1, did u get it to work when doing it manually?
<gew1> yes
<larson9999> finalbeta, there isn't for services
<gew1> i am using it right now
<larson9999> finalbeta, or the maintain group gui either
<gew1> Canaris_: i wasnt able to use WPA2 tho , i went down to WEP
<Canaris_> gew1, ok gr8. Gonna have to do the same thing. Nevertheless, any clues as to what the issue in NM might be?
<larson9999> i could use wpa
<gew1> Canaris_: its libhal1 related
<Canaris_> gew1, i think wpa_supplicant should be standard in ubuntu
<finalbeta>     hahah, ubuntu detected that my wireless card need an update, so it disabled it, then asks me to download the update. bit hard while it's disabled.
<gew1> Canaris_: if u remove it and do it manually should do it bro
<Canaris_> gew1, ok will do i guess
<Canaris_> gew1, so do other people have similar issues as well?
<gew1> Canaris_: yes , major bug
<gew1> is not driver related !  so u good to go
<gew1> i went extreme , and killed gui :D
<Canaris_> gew1, hehe, but hey....it works now! ;-)
<gew1> sweet
<Canaris_> gew1, how do u configure it using WEP? I only know the wpa_supplicant way. Is it similar to that?
<gew1> k
<Canaris_> just out of curiosity
<gew1> its  ... sudo iwconfig mode managed essid foo key boo
<gew1> simple then sudo dhclient eth1
<gew1> and voila :D
<prometheus2> lets play the phone switch shuffle
<larson9999> well printing's not working.  the printer has the same ip address that shows in the printer gui.  the printer gui says the doc is in t he gueue.  but it's not printing
<gew1> i have a dell inspiron btw
<Canaris_> ok even easiert than using wpa_supplicant
<larson9999> gew1, so do i
<gew1> larson9999: sweet , b43 can be a pain , buty it works
<Canaris_> oh and last thing. any progress in fixing this bug already?
<gew1> Canaris_: i checked launchpad and it was critical
<gew1> so  a fix should be coming soon
<Canaris_> larson9999, i used to have a bcm4312. It was a bit of a mess finding the right firmware, since most the files that are available online are for 4316 or so
<Canaris_> but once I had it, it was stable
<gew1> Canaris_: thats the reason i am using hardy
<gew1> so i can use b43 instead of bcm43xx
<gew1> cause of the kernel
<Canaris_> gew1, whats the difference?
<gew1> hardy uses 2.6.24 , and i can do sniffin and all the good stuff
<larson9999> Canaris_, i'm using ndiswrapper and seems to be doing great.
<gew1> with bcm not sure it works
<Canaris_> gew1, awesome
<Canaris_> larson9999, no wonder. ndiswrapper gets u online with just about anything :)
<rpedro> is there a page for the latest known issues for the beta?
<akaineko> hello there. does anyone has an issue, when ubuntu just freezes up. mouse pointer is moving, but that's it.
<Canaris_> launchpad probably
<larson9999> akaineko, lots of people have that issue.  for me it seems to be the cup scaling/power management stuff
<Canaris_> Can't believe how much feedback they're getting
<Canaris_> Good to see that there are that many k/x/edu/ubuntu users
<akaineko> larson9999: any way to fix it ?
<larson9999> akaineko, on this laptop disabling the cupfrequency daemon seems to have done it.
<larson9999> akaineko, but i think there are lots of causes for those symptons
<larson9999> guess i'll have to administer the old fashioned way.
<noelferreira> my brigthness applet is always increasing and decresasing the brightness randomly. is this a known bug or i have a phisycal problem?
<Roey> hello
<Roey> hello... question about kubuntu 8.04 and the NVidia Geforce 9600..  Does it work?  At all?  I tried installing NVidia's beta drivers, but the installer reports errors with finding/removing GLX libs
<larson9999> noelferreira, are you on a laptop?
<Roey> also, for some reason, the scroll wheel evokes a horizontal scroll isntead of a vertical one.
<noelferreira> yes larson9999
<larson9999> is it when it's on battery power?
<noelferreira> both cases. but my battery died! :) so i can't check. it is charging but in fact it doesn't charge. :(
<larson9999> noelferreira, when i first installed, mine got real dim when i was in battery mode.  so bad i couldn't see much.  i changed the settings in the power manager but it didn't take effect until i rebooted.  seems to be ok now.
<spiderfire> how do i get gnash to work
<rinaldi_> spiderfire: why do you want gnash?
<spiderfire> cause someone said it was good
<RAOF> spiderfire: Install the "mozilla-plugin-gnash" package, and restart Firefox.
<spiderfire> you get your vid card to work?
<larson9999> spiderfire, i think that guy was smokin' something :)
<ethana2> spiderfire: it is not good
<ethana2> spiderfire: but it will be the best
<rinaldi_> spiderfire: nah i couldn't, i ended up doing a clean install with 8.04. works fine now.  i don't really have the time to mess around with the packages
<larson9999> spiderfire, i saw it but i couldn't believe it
<spiderfire> RAOF: i tried
<ethana2> spiderfire: ...in a fer years
<ethana2> few*
<rinaldi_> spiderfire: youre better off using flashplugin-nonfree
<akaineko> larson9999: how can i disable... that thing... ?
<ethana2> unless you're not on x86
<RAOF> ethana2: I was surprised.  Gnash plays youtube just fine, now.
<larson9999> akaineko, well it's in the services gui.  but all the services are greyed out now.  guess i got to figure that policy kit thing out.
<larson9999> RAOF, you mean gnash is getting usable?
<larson9999> ROAF i don't believe it.
<RAOF> Yes, totally.  Try the 0.8.2 release (our current packages).
<akaineko> larson9999:  so a new to linux like me can't really do anything to it ?
<ethana2> RAOF: youtube, yes
<Jordan_U> RAOF, interface buttons in the correct place and all? How much CPU does it use?
<ethana2> newgrounds and homestarrunner?
<ethana2> ...no
<KalEl> did anybody else see that monitor doesn't go to suspend mode in hardy?
<larson9999> akaineko, well maybe a noob shouldn't be installing a beta version of anything :)
<RAOF> ethana2: Man, it _almost_ does homestarrunner.com :)
<ethana2> RAOF: seriously?
<larson9999> RAOF, ok.  i'm gonna try it.
<Roey> Hello
<Roey> anyone here use kde?
<Roey> also, for some reason, the scroll wheel evokes a horizontal scroll isntead of a vertical one.
<Roey> ...and a question about kubuntu 8.04 and the NVidia Geforce 9600..  Does it work?  At all?  I tried installing NVidia's beta drivers, but the installer reports errors with finding/removing GLX libs
<akaineko> larson9999:  ermmm... am i in the wrong channel ? %) i have ubuntu 7.10
<larson9999> akaineko, oh, yeah, you're in the wrong channel.
<KalEl> akaineko, #ubuntu, not #ubuntu+1 :)
<Armagguedes> hello
<Armagguedes> i want to install XP in a VM at some point; which (k)ubuntu do i install? desktop or alternate?
<akaineko> sorry
<KalEl> akaineko, you might just have to wait about one more month to be safer :)
<Armagguedes> also, is sound working again from gutsy (intel hi-def broke in a gutsy regression)?
<GuyFromHell> Anyone feel like helping me figure out why network-manager-vpnc doesn't work (hasn't ever actually) for this laptop. I get this in my syslog: http://rafb.net/p/3h98qD76.html but i can get vpn working fine just running `sudo vpnc' (though i want to automate it)
<RAOF> ethana2: So, it does most of homestarrunner graphics, but the sound was messed up, and then something decided to eat all my RAM.
<larson9999> RAOF, gnash isn't playing youtube here
<RAOF> larson9999: Have gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg installed?
<larson9999> RAOF, i didn't.  now i do.  still not working
<RAOF> larson9999: Well, WorksForMe.  It uses gstreamer, so you might need to install all the various codec packages for it.
<_Zandro_> well doubt ill try to install the ATI driver again any time soon, not untill someone comes up with a soution for the official ati drivers. Installed the RadeonHD open source drivers, no 3d but i dont care as long as i can run widescreen without trouble.
<KalEl> somehow i don't get the suspend option when i click the red button!
<Doore> hi
<Doore> how can I set the monitor brightness to a fixed value that survives a reboot?
<larson9999> RAOF, no worries.  now that some say it's getting usable maybe it will be soon :)
<_Zandro_> Jessica loves ro leave/rejoin
<_Zandro_> *to
<_Zandro_> been doing that all day :P
<Adys> Is there a way to reset all the network options to default?
<spiderfire> ~/.nvidia-settings-rc
<spiderfire> Doore:
<spiderfire> maybe your using another card
<_Zandro_> maybe an ati card? :P
<finalbeta>  anyone else having troubles with bcm43x? Actually, I got a Dell inspiron 8200, the sound card is no longer recognized/bcm43 no longer can connect.
<Doore> an Intel X3100 card
<finalbeta> if anyone can help a little, thnx
<rpedro> hm update-manager is hanging for me in "Preparing to upgrade: checking package manager", the first step
<_Zandro_> hmm didnt you ask earlier Doore?
<_Zandro_> or was that someone else?
<Doore> _Zandro_, nope, I asked in #Ubuntu but I'm running Hardi Heron Beta
<Doore> so I came to +1
<Picklesworth> Hello!
<Picklesworth> Err, is it just me, or is the new Resources tab in System Monitor a resource hog itself?
<finalbeta> Picklesworth: indeed :P
<rpedro> is the update manager supposed to take a long time in the first step to distupgrade, like, more than 5 min?
<HardyOne> lol kinda ironic dont you think
<Picklesworth> I didn't notice that when I was running it in Virtualbox. Possibly related to number of CPUs?
<iapitus> is there a known reason i somehow missed that upgrading to hardy (kubuntu) would cause my iwl4965 to stop functioning?
<Picklesworth> Or maybe I just plain didn't notice until now :P
<Picklesworth> ah well, not a bad bug. It's funny, at least!
<finalbeta> I've been using the new version for two hours, found so many problems with it. But I need some help with the big ones, getting my sound/network card to work on my dell.
<GuyFromHell> iapitus, you have any clues as to what might be causing it? Mine seems to be working fine.
<iapitus> not offhand - haven't spent more than ... 20? 30 min on it - figured i'd hunt documentation and check with the guys testing (y'all) before i spent more time on it
<_Zandro_> the system monitor is actually to well made (to nice)
<jin> hi, is there any utility to remember windows size?
<HardyOne> the system log monitor is really sweet
<iapitus> it might just be a networkmanager problem, i suppose
<KalEl> suspend to ram option does not show up anymore after i installed hardy... not sure if this is a bug?
<Jordan_U> KalEl, Did you install using Wubi?
<KalEl> no, i upgraded with apt-get dist-upgrade
<KalEl> ...i have a separate partition for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> KalEl, Next time you should use update-manager or do-release-upgrade :)
<KalEl> wait sorry... i used update-manager -d :)
<Jordan_U> :)
<KalEl> not sure how ubuntu decides whether to show the suspend command... is there any reference that i could look into so that i can try to trace the root?
<_Zandro_> well if you got a non laptop, the bios settings have a good deal of impact on the suspend settings
<RoAkSoAxX> hello does anyone know if there are bugs related to ipw22200??
<KalEl> hmm good idea although this one is not new and it used to work before, let me check it...
<billisnice> Is Hardy stable enough to use yet?
<Linuturk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/205588 << anyone want to help me with a sound regression in a Gutsy to Hardy beta upgrade?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 205588 in ubuntu "VT82C686 Audio Broken: Gutsy to Hardy Beta upgrade" [Undecided,New]
<naught101> billisnice: if you don't mind the odd udev issue
<billisnice> i tried 7.04 in beta up to the final release and it stinked
<billisnice> lol
<KalEl> billisnice, several people are using it without any major problems, but the risk is always there as it is not the release version. install it at your own risk... so short answer: no :)
<ethana2> yarrrrrr
<ethana2> firefox3 is killing itself repeatedly!
<RoAkSoAxX> hello does anyone know if there are bugs related to ipw22200 or to network manager???
<ethana2> ..i'm running it from the terminal this time
<naught101> RoAkSoAxX: look for "ipw2200" on launchpad...
<RoAkSoAxX> naught101: i have and no results
<naught101> that's because you're spelling it with three 2s
<RoAkSoAxX> the thing is i just installed hardy alpha6 and i can't connect to any wireless networks
<lemonade> RoAkSoAxX: network manager is broken, install older one
<_Zandro_> KalEl: to be sure that all the APM modes are available to ubuntu, turn on ACPI APIC , ACPI 2.0 support and set suspend mode to AUTO or S3
<billisnice> i have trouble with 7.04 and wireless
<RoAkSoAxX> lemonade: ok thanks
<lemonade> or newer.. i guess it's already fixed
<KalEl> _Zandro_, aye, let me check
<RoAkSoAxX> lemonade: new version is 0.6.6-0ubuntu2
<lemonade> RoAkSoAxX: yea, i had that one broken, ubuntu1 works well
<RoAkSoAxX> lemonade: ok thanks them :)
<Stormx2> Firefox is still locking my sound card
<Stormx2> How can I make it output to dmix?
<xtknight> it's a known bug that mplayer and vlc will not work by default, until you use the pulse audio driver?
<xtknight> anyone know why they use pulseaudio now as well?
<_Zandro_> Xtknight: yes vlc/others has issues with hardy
<Infecto>     hmm i have problem i build my own kernel and i dont have sound support and and wiifi  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG
<Itaku> wow
<Itaku> hardy
<Infecto> sound is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Itaku> <3
<Infecto> how to build by module asistan wifi drivers have some body idea?
<_Zandro_> hopefully F-spot will work properly in the final release
<_Zandro_> it has serious issues with some cameras
<_Zandro_> Especially newer fujifilm cams
<ToHellWithGA> how can i ssh -X with hardy?
<ToHellWithGA> *on the ssh server/x client side
<KalEl> when i do ". /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force" it suspends... seems something's wrong with the gnome-power-manager
<ToHellWithGA> i'm trying to run a bleeding edge machine near my router, wired, and would like to record a cd on it with k3b
<Bruno_> hello. When i boot from the install cd it gives me the menu and then it says "cant find boot cd"
<_Zandro_> KalEL what machine do you have?
<KalEl> amd 64, but i'm running a 32 bit version of ubuntu
<ToHellWithGA> unlike when i was running feisty and gutsy, i can't get ssh -X to find the local X server to forward clients
<_Zandro_> and the MB?
<Itaku> where can i give suggestions for hardy?
<ToHellWithGA> Itaku: it might could be too late
<ToHellWithGA> it's beta time about
<ToHellWithGA> suggestions seem more like an alpha time thing
<_Zandro_> KalEL: what motherboard do you have?
<KalEl> kernel 2.6.24-12-generic, motherboard Gigabyte GA-M61SME-S2
<Itaku> cuz i kinda found a bug in firefox
<prometheus2> anyone know where I can get a bcm43xx driver so I can get support for this wireless card?
<KalEl> the suspend option is not shown, ergo somehow the big red button knows that gnome-power-manager does not want to suspend
<Itaku> no name script works yay :D
<_Zandro_> KalEl: well the big red button might be confused about bios settings, they have changed the way powersaving works in hardy heron
<_Zandro_> to put it your way
<KalEl> ok... i'll reboot and check what's up with the BIOS :)
<KalEl> thanks
<Infecto> is this dirver Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG in restricted modules?
<prometheus2> I cannot enable the b43 wireless driver
<Yahooadam> Hey guys, i have a few hardy packages installed, but i dont remember exactly which, is there a way to work it out?
<KalEl> _Zandro_, you are right, tweaking a BIOS setting solved it - i changed the suspend mode from POS (Power On Supply?) to STR (Suspend To RAM) and it suspends beautifully!
<KalEl> :)
<_Zandro_> just happy i could help
<KalEl> thanks!
<KalEl> only when it wakes up the network connection stops working...
<prometheus2> no one knows how to configure the bcm43xx driver (it worked out of the box in 7.10)
<KalEl> but somehow i feel that should be easier to fix... let me look around :)
<KalEl> i'm using LAN btw, not wireless
<Yahooadam> KalEl - /etc/network/interfaces
<Lunks> I used powertop to try to improve my battery performance, but unfortunately now my USBs do not work anymore. What am I missing? How to enable it back?
<Yahooadam> you should have auto eth0 and eth0 inet dhcp (or something like that)
<Yahooadam> auto eth0
<Yahooadam> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Yahooadam> i suspect your missing auto eth0 KalEl
<KalEl> i have auto eth0, but i don't exactly have eth0 inet dhcp...
<KalEl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6026/
<Yahooadam> that should be ok i think
<Yahooadam> unless auto eth0 needs to come before iface eth0
<KalEl> ok thanks
<symptom> has openoffice been brought over to hardy yet?
<KalEl> symptom, openoffice is a part of hardy repository, if that's what you mean?
<symptom> ok because i get a 2.3 splash screen and a 2.4 about dialog box
<hspaans> symptom: there is a bugid for that
<symptom> thanks, is it slated to be fixed by the release date?
<Yahooadam> I have hardy packages in feisty (for xmltv) and i want to upgrade to gutsy (for mythtv) - if i do this without getting rid of the hardy packages, is it gonna work?
<_Zandro_> symptom yes it will be fixed
<sque> If I add a location at new locations place under calendar
<symptom> Thanks you guys rock
<sque> my gnome session crashes and restarts
<sque> gnome panels dissapear and reload
<sque> basically it happens with one location only couldn't find another one
<sque> can someone confirm this please? Try to add a location named "agrinio" click find agrinio and on OK it booms
<_Zandro_> *yawn* nighty guys
<KalEl> gnite
<willies> anyone have any luck running BIND9 chrooted on Hardy?
<KalEl> how can i restart the eth0 device?
<KalEl> manually?
<hspaans> willies: what is your problem?
<Yahooadam> sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<willies> none:0: open: /etc/bind/named.conf: permission denied
<KalEl> thanks, let me try suspending once more
<willies> seeing this as well
<willies>  snubtsrv02 kernel: [ 2944.285050] audit(1206312242.238:12): operation="inode_permission" request_mask="r::" denied_mask="r::" name="/var/lib/named/etc/bind/named.conf" pid=4785 profile="/usr/sbin/named" namespace="default"
<willies> tossing 7.10 back on just to make sure nothing weird up..
<hspaans> willies: just run bind9 not chrooted it changes euid after it has bound to port 53 or fix apparmor
<willies> hmm.. running it open?
<hspaans> willies: running it open?
<willies> will have to excuse me.. the last time I fooled with setting up server was 6.06 LTS :)
<KalEl> Yahooadam, "sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0" was unable to bring back the eth0 device after i resumed
<willies> just trying to make sure that I don't put a server up that becomes fodder for someone with too much time on their hands.. :)
<larson9999> well, the doc finished printing after my wife printed something from her computer.
<hspaans> willies: just run bind9 non chrooted, there's no extra benefit from putting it in a chroot
<willies> will give that a shot..
<willies> fix apparmor -- is this something new that I have missed? (pardon is this is really stupid question.. I don't get "out" much these days with other things in life keeping me quiet busy.. )
<Yahooadam> KalEl - any error?
<KalEl> no error
<KalEl> just that ping did not work
<hspaans> willies: apparmor is new yes from novell, you can also use selinux instead
<Yahooadam> KalEl - what does ifconfig say?
<KalEl> moment
<hspaans> willies: it tries to mimic solaris rbac but fails for more then one reason
<KalEl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6027/
<Yahooadam> KalEl - probably some driver issue, but im lost at this point :p
<odla> hi, i was curious if anyone else was suffering from fuzzy fonts in gnome-terminal?  and if you were if you were able to fix them?
<KalEl> ok thanks... another thing, when i go to System->Administration->Network Tools, if i select eth0 and click Configure it shows a box saying "The interface does not exist"
<willies> thanks for the info!
<KalEl> this is before suspend, when it is working fine
<Itaku> is there an iso for hardy yet?
<Infecto> infecto@sraptok:~$ acpi -V
<Infecto>      Battery 1: charging, 93%, rate information unavailable.
<Infecto> No support for device type: thermal
<Infecto>   AC Adapter 1: on-line
<Infecto> hmm, any ide to solve this problem?
<protonchris> Itaku: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta
<Infecto> hp pavilon dv9790
<Itaku> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-16
<hix> well, this was kubuntu, jaunty alpha 4
<avuton> gnome-panel isn't starting in jaunty here lately. I have to kill it to make it work(!). Any ideas how I could start to figure out the problem?
<avuton> It's like it's there, just not showing because my tray items are minimized to it
<TheUnderTaker> How do i disable the new notifcations?
<alex_mayorga> anyone else with this one https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bugs/337080
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 337080 in bluez "bluetoothd crashed with SIGSEGV in calloc()" [Medium,New]
<cwillu> Sigh, who do I talk to about a universe package that is completely broken out of the box (to such an extent that I'd call it ftbfs)?  uwsusp was synced + some additional patches, and those additional patches are bad, known to be broken.  The bug has been filed, nothing's happened in quite a while.  Notably, the debian version works properly, but even reverting to the old pre-jaunty version (which is quite a bit more out of date) w
<cwillu> ould be preferable
 * cwillu stamps his feet
<genii> cwillu: I'd say look up the host package on packages.ubuntu.com then find who packages that
<cwillu> just lists "Ubuntu MOTU developers", no particular name
<Hobbsee> which package?
<cwillu> there's a name for original maintainer, but his packages works fine (from debian
<cwillu> uswsusp
<Hobbsee> oh, that might explain why i couldn't find it the first time
<cwillu> s2disk/s2both segfault out of the box, don't do anything
<cwillu> missed an s, sorry :p
<Hobbsee>  -- Devid Antonio Filoni <d.filoni@ubuntu.com>  Fri, 13 Feb 2009 21:48:21 +0100
<Hobbsee> his irc nick is probably in launchpad
 * cwillu looks
<bruce89> http://patches.ubuntu.com/u/uswsusp/extracted/
<Hobbsee> (aptitude changelog uswsusp ftw!)
<dtchen> Hobbsee: do you mind sponsoring the debdiff in bug 343254 for me, please?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343254 in linux "pulseaudio: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343254
<Hobbsee> dtchen: preferably not, sorry.  i'm coding an assignment
<dtchen> sure
<cwillu> dfiloni or devfil
<Hobbsee> (don't ask why i'm on irc talking ;) )
<cwillu> don't see either of them
<bruce89> cwillu: only change the changelog mentions is splashy > usplash
<cwillu> bruce89, that patch is broken
<cwillu> bruce89, but debian's package works perfectly
<bruce89> "add usplash support, I hope the patch is good"
<cwillu> way to test things before committing them to universe, eh? :p
<crdlb> Hobbsee: just get yourself klined
<Hobbsee> heh
 * Hobbsee is doing useful bits on irc - just not being everywhere
 * Hobbsee is looking for a "find and delete this element in a vector in c++", with apparently no luck
<crdlb> stl :<
<dtchen> Hobbsee: assuming it's not a predefined type, you need to override find()
<Hobbsee> dtchen: darn, OK
<dtchen> Hobbsee: see also binary_search(). depending on whether you're doing insertions and deletions into the vector, you could also use a map instead of a vector.
 * Hobbsee discovers that she already has the position of the element from before, thus doesn't have to find it again.  woot!
<Hobbsee> dtchen: that's true
<maco> Hobbsee: that just gave me a good idea for how to handle something in my homework. thanks!
<Hobbsee> :)
<maco> instead of returning 1/0 for true/false when trying to find out if something's in a list, return its index if it's there and -1 if it's not
<maco> then i can refind it easier
<Hobbsee> that's usually the way to do it, yes :)
<DanaG> I tried the new 9.4-alpha fglrx... no Xorg 1.6 support.
<usser> so do i still need python 2.5 or 2.6 substitutes for it?
<usser> for some 2.5 didnt uninstall when i upgraded?
<usser> *some reason
<JanC> 2.5 is still available for those who want to use it
<usser> ah i see
<JanC> maybe some packages still need it (even python 2.4 is still around because of zope 2.x)
<usser> its just that i had some problems yesterday trying to install exaile. it was saying something like python version is not defined in header for a package mutagen or something similar. but python-central update fixed that, still i noticed i had python 2.5,2.6 and 3.0 installed :)
<jldugger> hmm. my python seems to be broken
<jldugger> i guess i'll just remove every broken package till i get a small enough set that upgrades
<musikgoat|main> hi, getting errors when updating linux-headers-2.6.28-9, unable to create ./usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.28-9/arch/cris/kernel/Makefile: No space left on device... yet i have gigs of room on /  ?
<dtchen> musikgoat|main: is either /tmp or /usr on a separate partition from / ?
<musikgoat|main> hmm, i looked at df, and it does look like /usr only has 189M avail
<bruce89> perhaps the ext4 issue too
<musikgoat|main> whats the ext4 issue bruce89?
<musikgoat|main> i am running ext4
<musikgoat|main> i heard about a bug, but didn't read up on it
<crdlb> jldugger: in what way exactly?
<bruce89> musikgoat|main: sometimes there are issues with ext4 thinking it's full
<bruce89> usually a fsck fixes it
<yofel_> does somebody here know how I can disable those annoying deprecation-warnings for python that i get since 2.6 was set as default?
<musikgoat|main> bruce89: do you know offhand how to force a fsck on boot?
<cwillu> bug #317781
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/317781
<bruce89> musikgoat|main: can't remember, someone will I'm sure
<yofel_> musikgoat|main: sudo touch /forcefsck iirc
<crdlb> except you can't do that if the fs thinks it's full
<crdlb> yofel_: fix the code? :)
<DanaG> boot single.
<cwillu> yofel, -W ignore should do it
<musikgoat|main> thanks yofel_
<cwillu> bruce89, musikgoat|main I just linked the bug, and the fixes were just released a few hours ago
<cwillu> musikgoat|main, basically consisted of applications depending on specific behaviour of ext3 that isn't in common with any other filesystem, nor guarenteed by posix standards
<bruce89> all that debate about fsync
<cwillu> the 'fix' consists of a workaround to make ext4 behave as ext3 did for the common cases
<musikgoat|main> cwillu: interesting, thanks for explaining... fix-released means the patch is in jaunty-proposed?
<cwillu> musikgoat|main, may not be synced with the repo's yet, but the changelog is up
<crdlb> is there really a proposed for jaunD[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[Dty?
<crdlb> what the heck?
<bruce89> not yet
<musikgoat|main> so i should expect it in the -10 kernel update coming along the pipes
<musikgoat|main> nice
<musikgoat|main> thanks cwillu
<crdlb> bruce89: they don't create that until release, right?
<bruce89> yes
<musikgoat|main> i think DanaG just left the room to show off the unicode quit message :-P
<DanaG> Nope, was switching computers, actually.
<DanaG> I downgraded to the Intrepid X server, to get back fglrx, and thus compiz.
<DanaG> I was running pidgin on a second computer.
<musikgoat|main> heh, i kid
<DanaG> I still have this issue, though:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> Happens even on just plain Intrepid.
<DanaG> It's also just as broken with the 8.600 leaked driver.
<crdlb> leaked? where?
<crdlb> is it a beta for 9.3?
<DanaG> It's a beta for 9.4.  No Xorg 1.6 support, though.
<crdlb> 9.4?
<crdlb> 9.3 isn't even out
<Amaranth> so?
<Amaranth> someone leaked a 9.1 beta before anyone had even seen a beta of 9.0
<crdlb> well, for one, 9.4 is supposed to support xserver 1.6
<crdlb> betas are supposed to be feature-complete :)
<Amaranth> wouldn't be the first time someone has overpromised and underdelivered
<Amaranth> and others are talking about a "9.4 beta" on phoronix too
<crdlb> yeah, I remember reading about ATI's ridiculous devcycle
<Amaranth> I swear they must have two teams of developers there
<Amaranth> And they go back and forth on releases so each one is actually two months of work, it's like a stepped advance in a battle or something :P
<crdlb> heh
 * bruce89 SCO is waiting linux 2.7
<crdlb> Amaranth: according to an old phoronix article, it's 11 weeks
<Amaranth> crdlb: 3 teams then
<crdlb> and beta starts 4 weeks before ship
<DanaG> goddamn metacity won't let go of compositing.
<DanaG> Well, it's also possible it's just suffering from the same brokenness as every other version has had for me.
<crdlb> for everyone
<DanaG> Even with the Intrepid X server... 8.600 didn't work.  Kernel panic.
<crdlb> so ... now that fglrx's new versioning is > the old one, why don't they change the internal version? :/
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<DanaG> ALL versions newer than 8.543 are just as broken for me.
<DanaG> It also seems to be related to this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/fglrx/+bug/288620
<crdlb> how many times are you going to paste that? :/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288620 in fglrx "fglrx:fireglAsyncioIntEnableMsgHandler] *ERROR* interrupt source ff000066 is not supported on this hardware (return code = 1) [EPR#257840]" [Medium,Triaged]
<crdlb> there are -- afaik -- no fglrx developers in this channel
<crdlb> if there are any of you, please don't announce it
<IntuitiveNipple> They're probably in the witness protection program by now :)
<DanaG> ugh, ccsm can't comprehend arbitrary keys.
<crdlb> 'arbitrary'?
<DanaG> lemme see...
<DanaG>     state 0x0, keycode 199 (keysym 0x0, NoSymbol), same_screen YES,
<DanaG> yeah, arbitrary.
<IntuitiveNipple> you mean a key with no known symbol?
<Amaranth> ccsm needs keysyms, keycodes are different on every keyboard
<DanaG>           <append key="input.keymap.data" type="strlist">e033:f21</append>      <!-- FIXME: Auto brightness -->
<DanaG> Should be F21, it seems.
<DanaG> I had to manually modify that file to add the "EliteBook" string to a few of them.
<DanaG> ah, it's been so long since I've used compiz.  =þ
<DanaG> good: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/0.1.13/+changelog
<DanaG> now I can deploy a livecd to an sdhc card.
<jldugger> crdlb: i donno what exactly went wrong, but it's fixed now. probably related to a python transition
<bruce89> DanaG: nice
<DanaG> I can boot from sdhc card.  Nice.
<arkady> any reason why SDL was built without OSS support? does it really save that much disk space?
<arkady> anyone know which package I need or do I need to rebuild SDL (sdl-mixer?)
<kane77> I'm going to upgrade to jaunty now, wish me good luck :)
<arkady> kane77: get ready for massive crash bugs in bluetoothd and gnome-panel and such.. oh wait, those were there in Hardy and Intrepid
<kane77> :)
<arkady> I was actually trying to switch to Affix due to bluetooth issues. Unfortunately it's not working for newer kernels
<kane77> I want to see if I will be able to connect to channels above 11 with b43.. someone on forums said that it should either work or you might be able to get it working in jaunty..
<kane77> but hey, the repositories are really slooowww :)
<arkady> anyone at all know what I'd need to do to get oss support in SDL?
<arkady> hmm apparently libsdl1.2debian-oss exists
<Finnish> Hmm, I'm trying to update but Jaunty - Release - part is giving me a Key error?
<arthur_> A recent package update has  brocken Synaptic and the package manager. apt-get dist-upgrade still working fine. Any idea aas how to fix this?
<Hobbsee> throw it out the window.
<arthur_> done that :)
<arthur_> Still it would be fine to understand what's wrong with the update manager
<Hobbsee> would help if you actually had an error message, too
<crdlb> any details?
<arthur_> where can I look in the logs?
<Hobbsee> crdlb: no, details not required.  Just throw it out the window, and stomp on it ;)
<Hobbsee> arthur_: 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' is usually a good start
<arthur_> Hobbsee, pretty radical solution
<crdlb> arthur_: terminal output?
<Hobbsee> arthur_: *grin*
<arthur_> crdlb, I would be more tan happy to pass this on but, how? :)
<arthur_> I am actually getting crash messages from Gnome
<arthur_> But no hint as to what is actually crashing
<Hobbsee> try apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<crdlb> run update-manager in a terminal
<arthur_> Hobbsee, done that, be there
<Hobbsee> no error messages?
<arthur_> no error messages from the update manager
<crdlb> it just poofs away?
<arthur_> I just did. btw  it opens the gui and refreshes repos
<arthur_> nope
<crdlb> so ... it works?
<Hobbsee> well, i'ts not an error with apt / aptitude then
<arthur_> Yes update-manager works but does not report any updates
<Hobbsee> er, because there are none?
<arthur_> MAy be
<arthur_> But this morning I first tried that
 * Hobbsee advocates defenestration
<crdlb> just wait 5 minutes
<arthur_> And subsequently did a apt-get update
<arthur_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<arthur_> and got 150 + Mb of updates
<arthur_> yup
<crdlb> there's a big difference between crashing and not displaying any updates
<arthur_> Hobbsee, Is there anyway I can easily look into my logs?
<Hobbsee> arthur_: cd /var/log, look for apt logs
<arthur_> A console.app, for instance?
<arthur_> I know that
<arthur_> A GUI to the logs
<arthur_> Same as on OSX for instance
<arthur_> there should be one
<arthur_> I just found this in my user.log
<arthur_> ubuntu-hp pulseaudio[4044]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<arthur_> The only significant error message
<arthur_> Is it bad? :)
<arthur_> OK, I made some further progress
<arthur_> Invoking synaptic from shell, works just fine
<arthur_> It doesn't work from the Gnome menu
<arthur_> Perhaps time to update that
<mvo> arthur_: what does "gksu id" on a terminal do?
<arthur_> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) gruppi=0(root)
<arthur_> Well, it's in Italian.. ;)
<arthur_> But it looks ok to me
<arthur_> mvo, agreed?
<mvo> hm, that looks good, no idea what is wrong from launching it from the menus then (I had thought it might be gksu broken)
<arthur_> now here is a hint
<arthur_> starting synaptic from shel works
<arthur_> but reminds me about the missing privileges
<Jordan_U> arthur_, Are you starting synaptic from the shell without gksu ?
<arthur_> sudo synaptic doesn't work
<crdlb> arthur_: it won't open at all from the panel menu?
<Jordan_U> arthur_, You shouldn't use sudo with GUI programs
<arthur_> Ah
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | arthur_
<ubottu> arthur_: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<arthur_> live and learn
<Jordan_U> arthur_, See if it starts properly with "gksu synaptic"
<arthur_> gksu synaptic is not working either
<Jordan_U> Any errors?
<arthur_> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Jordan_U> That's interesting
<arthur_> As I said just typing "synaptic" works fine
<arthur_> IS there a way in Ubuntu to set all permissions in the filesystem to a default?
<arthur_> Same thing as "repair permissions" in OSX.. ;)
<beardbar> anyone having trouble with skype chat messages going out?
<Jordan_U> arthur_, Try: gksu zenity --entry
<Jordan_U> You will probably get the same error if I am right that this is not synaptic specific
<arthur_> bash: gksy: command not found
<Jordan_U> gksU
<arthur_> Jordan_U, something missing?
<arthur_> ah
<arthur_> command not found
<TuTUXG> lower case
<arthur_> :)
<arthur_> No protocol specified
<arthur_> (zenity:13575): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<Jordan_U> arthur_, Now to see if non Gtk apps have the same problem try "gksu xeyes"
<arthur_> same problem
<arthur_> in other words, it appears that something is broken with gksu
<arthur_> any ideas?
<arthur_> Jordan_U, I have another 10 minutes.. ;)
<Jordan_U> arthur_, What is the output of: echo $DISPLAY
<arthur_> Jordan_U, and btw, typing "xeyes" just works fine
<arthur_> :0.0
<arthur_> looks OK
<Jordan_U> I have no idea what the problem is then
<arthur_> :D
<Jordan_U> Do you have another user set up?
<arthur_> thanks for trying
<arthur_> well, I can try yes
<arthur_> what do you have in mind?
<Jordan_U> Try running "gksu --su-mode xeyes" and choose to run it as your other user
<arthur_> same as before
<arthur_> :(
<arthur_> (gksu:13698): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<arthur_> I am leaving, thanks for the assistance so far
<Jordan_U> np, good luck
<arthur_> tia
<ablomen> Hi, has anybody noticed free and the system monitor program giving different memory usage?
<ablomen> And, if free is right, the base system using up a lot of memory (about 900mb for a pretty default version of xubuntu, last update about 10 hours ago)
<jpds> ablomen: http://virtualthreads.blogspot.com/2006/02/understanding-memory-usage-on-linux.html
<ablomen> jpds, yeah well what the thing is, i know there is usualy a difference, but 350mb on system monitor vs almost 1gb on free seems a bit... huge
<jpds> ablomen: That's... true.
<fargiolas> ablomen: the right information about memory usage with free is the "-/+ buffers/cache:" line
<crdlb> I think gnome-system-monitor is just excluding cache
<ablomen> and i also did get "can not alocate memory" errors when trying to start some programs.. so im guessing free is about right, and all i was running is xfce, vlc and apache+mysql
<crdlb> canot allocate memory indicates some sort of corruption, usually
<crdlb> cannot*
<ablomen> oh nice, ok so memcheck it is
<crdlb> due to overcommit, the kernel will pretty much never refuse a reasonable memory allcation
<crdlb> bah, can't type
<crdlb> which is why glib has the policy of aborting on malloc failure :)
<ablomen> heh ok then, bwa i was hoping other people had this problem, seems i need to check my ram then.. well thanks for the tips jpds fargiolas and crdlb
<savvas> for some weird reason, epiphany-browser 's menu icon doesn't appear unless you logout/login - can anyone confirm this?
<crdlb> ablomen: not that kind of corruption
<ablomen> crdlb, oh?
<crdlb> ablomen: I mean heap corruption, ie a bug
<ablomen> ah ok, so the best course of action may be using that pmap command to check the memory usage per process?
<ablomen> to see where to report a bug
<crdlb> oh, it's happening with multiple apps?
<ablomen> well no i dont know what app is doing it
<ablomen> its not an application i start myself
<rww> savvas: It's been reported on LP a few times. The binary and the icon are in different packages. If the icon gets installed before the binary, GNOME won't show it. Logging in and out makes GNOME look for the binary again --> it shows up.
<ablomen> i checked top but i didnt see anything weird there
<ablomen> so im guessing a daemon is bugged or something like that
<savvas> rww: I tried update-menus and sudo update-menus after installing it and that wouldn't work either - thanks for shedding some light :)
<crdlb> rww: hmm, I guess karmic can fix that :)
<crdlb> (by only having one ephy)
<rww> crdlb: I guess karmic is dropping the gecko backend?
<crdlb> epiphany is
<crdlb> it was supposed to happen sooner, but ephy 2.28 should be webkit-only
<rww> yay :)
<crdlb> I'm actually using it now full-time, not that I really recommend it
<BUGabundo> do Notifications only show on Primary screen, and not where the mouse and intereacting are happening?
<crdlb> without looking at the code, I'm guessing it doesn't check the Xinerama outputs at all
<crdlb> so it just positions it at the top right of the screen, which could (in theory) be a place no output (monitor) is showing
<BUGabundo> bug 343576
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343576 in indicator-applet "Notifications only appear on the Defaul display" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343576
<BUGabundo> crdlb: can you comment that there?
<BUGabundo> also bug 343575
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343575 in gnome-do "DO classic popup only show on Default Display " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343575
<BUGabundo> ahh nice morning
<BUGabundo> event have read email and already filed two bugs
<crdlb> BUGabundo: are we talking about notify-osd notifications, still?
<BUGabundo> two diff bugs
<BUGabundo> one for notifications
<BUGabundo> and one for gnome do
<BUGabundo> sorry for the confusion
<crdlb> right, but the bug is filed against indicator-applet
<crdlb> bug 331369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 331369 in notify-osd "regression vs. notification-daemon: positioning when multiple screens are available" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/331369
<BUGabundo> yep
<macsimlap> hi, I got an asus laptop X71SL-7S134C the network card is reconized like Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02), I got the eth0 but I'm unable to use it, it refuse dhcp, even if I configure it static it doens't work, anybody now if it's will be fix ? or know how to fix that ? thanks
<slytherin> macsimlap: what error do you get?
<BUGabundo> macsimlap: SiS? good luck with that
<macsimlap> slytherin, no error
<BUGabundo> spend 2 days around a laptop with board, wired and wifi SiS based
<BUGabundo> no luck!
<macsimlap> BUGabundo, thanks ;)
<BUGabundo> would not conect to anything
<BUGabundo> to install it, I was forced to use noacpi too
<macsimlap> it's strange everything works fine, except the NIC
<BUGabundo> the dhcp behaviour seems the same
<BUGabundo> as I suffered
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> seems you are out of luck
<macsimlap> BUGabundo, you disable acpi and it solve your problem ?
<BUGabundo> many, many entries on forums with SiS hw support request
<BUGabundo> with zero feed back
<BUGabundo> macsimlap: no it didn't
<BUGabundo> but at least allowed me to install ubuntu on it
<macsimlap> 1st time I got a computer on linux where everythings work except the NIC
<BUGabundo> wouldt even boot if not for that
<BUGabundo> but unlike you, everything on that laptop as SiS
<BUGabundo> you seem to only have the wired card
<BUGabundo> SiS is just bad for linux
<macsimlap> BUGabundo, I got wireless too and it's works fine
<BUGabundo> send them an email....
<macsimlap> BUGabundo, I will ;)
<BUGabundo> macsimlap: I bet its not SiS, is it?
<macsimlap> BUGabundo, you win Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)
<joaopinto> olá BUGabundo
<slytherin> anybody having trouble with playing DVDs on jaunty? I am wondering if I am the only person with problem. Please try totem (gstreamer), mplayer or VLC.
<BUGabundo> oias joaopinto
<BUGabundo> slytherin: there have been reports of css not compiling
<BUGabundo> what have you tried?
<BUGabundo> did you try to install the codec from archive?
<BUGabundo> using the build sh?
<BUGabundo> medibuntu codec repos?
<slytherin> BUGabundo: I have libdvdcss installed and all the codecs.
<BUGabundo> too many questions for a noob?
<BUGabundo> if you have it installed, can you check another dvd?
<slytherin> BUGabundo: I am not the noob. I am a MOTU. And I am responsible for sync/merge of libdvdread/libdvdnav from Debian. But now that I find the dvd playback broken, I am wondering why no one else has complained. :-)
<BUGabundo> slytherin: sorry... had no idea, once you came in... notice the detail on the reply so assumed you knew more
<BUGabundo> slytherin: to anwser your question: I've seen 2 users compalining
<slytherin> BUGabundo: Any pointers?
<BUGabundo> no...
<BUGabundo> bad memory on my side
<BUGabundo> check the IRC logs...
<BUGabundo> I know some one in here help one of the users debug it....
<BUGabundo> he had luck with another movie... but not all
<slytherin> Ok. If it is related to libdvdcss then I don't think I can help.
<Hobbsee> slytherin: i didn't find any problems when i tried last time?
<Hobbsee> slytherin: and i hope you didn't drop my changes, like debian did...
<BUGabundo> just to be sure: what's libdvdread ?
<slytherin> Hobbsee: I didn't do the latest merge of libdvdread. Which changes are you talking about?
<Hobbsee> hrm.  could not load location
<Hobbsee> slytherin: making install-css.sh executable, via debian/rules, mainly.
<Hobbsee> slytherin: and i thought you said you did ;)
<slytherin> Hobbsee: No. Those changes are there. And that is not the issue.
<Hobbsee> ah good ;)
<slytherin> I get permission error in totem and similar error in other players. I have found the solution but not able to understand the cause.
<Hobbsee> "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file." ?
<slytherin> Hobbsee: ^^
<slytherin> Hobbsee: yes, same
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<cwillu> ubuntu-restricted-extras:  "Drop libdvdread3, since libxine1 has its own private copy of libdvdread/libdvdnav".  That's not related is it?
<slytherin> cwillu: nope
<slytherin> cwillu: xien works fine.
<cwillu> libdvdread3 isn't just xine though, no?
<Hobbsee> slytherin: hrm.  i think it's a permissions problem with the actual cdrom drive?
<BUGabundo> crdlb: that bug, as been triaged and marked as dupe!
<slytherin> ﻿﻿Hobbsee: No. Here is my analysis. There is a configure2 script and a Makefile shipped by upstream. I think that is causing problem. If you use the ./autogen.sh to generate configure and then use that then the resulting .so works fine.
<slytherin> cwillu: Currently all the packages that use libdvdread are broken. But since libxine has its own copy of libdvdread/libdvdnav, it is not broken.
<Hobbsee> slytherin: hit up seb128 about it?
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<crdlb> BUGabundo: well, it is, isn't it?
<Hobbsee> (or just fix it)  ;)
<vistakiller> just upgrade my kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04
<vistakiller> no problem at all
<vistakiller> everything works fine
<slytherin> Hobbsee: I can fix it, but I want to understand the root cause. I am wondering if currently used Makefile is causing any problem in symbols being exported.
<Hobbsee> slytherin: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/342890 is the bug, fwiw
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 342890 in totem "Cannot play DVDs" [Undecided,New]
<nelf> hello, does anyone know how to disable ssh's feature to use any public key in my .ssh to login to a server even if it's not named as id_rsa.pub?
<slytherin> Hobbsee: Right. I will talk with seb128 provided I can not get hold of slomo.
<Hobbsee> slytherin: prodded it with the "OMGFIXIT" stick, too
<Hobbsee> gah.  LP lost what I said.
<slytherin> Hobbsee: And once this is fixed, users are going to bless gstreamer developers. Because menus, subtitles work well. :-D
<Hobbsee> woot!
<BUGabundo> thanks for the report vistakiller
<cwillu> nelf, the .pub isn't what logs you in to the server, it's the id_rsa file
<cwillu> the .pub is the part you copy into a particular server so that it can give challenges for the private key
<nelf> cwill: but if i rename the .pub to .pubb it won't use it anymore.. weird
<cwillu> nelf, also, be sure you're not using connection sharing/multiplexing or anything like that, that could confound issues
<nelf> cwillu: i mean, it will ask me for then ask me for a password instead of using the id_rsa (which i renamed to something else so that it will not be used by default)
<cwillu> nelf, sorry, I didn't follow that
<nelf> cwillu: nope, not using that..
<cwillu> ssh-agent?
<cwillu> (ps aux|grep agent)
<nelf> cwillu: before i upgraded to jaunty, i already had private keys in there, but they where renamed to something different (not id_rsa) so it won't be used by default
<nelf> but now they're being used in jaunty, unless i rename their .pub to .pubb s or something else
<nelf> ps aux | grep agent gives me pulse, and seahorse
<cwillu> nelf, I don't see anything relevant in the changelog
<cwillu> afaik, the .pub file isn't even used locally
<cwillu> i.e, I can move mine to a seperate folder, and still log into to any servers that have it in their authorized_keys files
<BUGabundo> you use the priv to login
<nelf> cwillu: yes, that's what i knew
<BUGabundo> the remote site has the pub to match
<nelf> i know, that's how it should be.. but i was just surprised why i when i login into my server it didn't ask me for a password
<nelf> (it also did not allow me to type anything, as i added noptys in my remote authorized_keys)) hehe
<cwillu> oh, seahorse is doing more for this now, it runs by default and acts as an ssh-agent.
<BUGabundo> nelf: that's what ppl love about cert login
<BUGabundo> no user input necessary
<BUGabundo> a friend complain to me about beeing asked for the KeyChain key on on jaunty
<BUGabundo> and that I sucks
<nelf> killed all seahorse and it's still trying to use my renamed id_rsa
<cwillu> it's still in memory, log out and back in and I bet it prompts for a password
<nelf> ok, i'll try that
<cwillu> quick, everybody hide before he gets back!
 * BUGabundo goes invisible
 * BUGabundo he isssss backkkkkkkkkkkk
<nelf> yup, it's seahorse alright
<nelf> .. still, weird :)
<BonezAU> Is the mythtv package broken? I get unmet dependencies for front-end and back-end packages when doing sudo apt-get install mythtv
<BUGabundo> BonezAU: let me guess: python?
<peace> mm omg i get koffice broken
<peace> wth
<BonezAU> BUGabundo, please go on... I think I have python installed. Any specific version I should install first?
<BUGabundo> naa
<BUGabundo> recently we went undergona a HUGE python mygration
<BUGabundo> to 2.6
<BUGabundo> many many many packages needed to be rebuild
<BUGabundo> some of course need a push
<BonezAU> so should I install 2.6 ?
<BonezAU> 2.6 is already installed according to aptitude
<cwillu> BonezAU, refresh your repos, you probably just caught things in the middle of a push
<BUGabundo> it should already be installed
<cwillu> BonezAU, dependencies are fine on my system
<BUGabundo> if you have the metapackage ubuntu-desktop
<BonezAU> i will triple check that, back in 5 gotta hang washing out
<cumulus007> How to upgrade to Kubuntu Jaunty from Kubuntu Intrepid?
<BUGabundo> cumulus007: do-release-upgrade -d
<cumulus007> ah, thanks
<cumulus007> Adept really needs a -d option
<BUGabundo> use update-manager...
<cumulus007> that's GNOME stuff
<BUGabundo> its the recomened way to dist upgrade on Ubuntu
<BUGabundo> duh
<BUGabundo> use update-manager-kde
<BUGabundo> ROFL
<Q-FUNK> Howdy! I just noticed that PREEMPT has been disabled in -generic kernels starting with Jaunty.  is there a more desktop-oriented kernel that would have it?
<Amaranth> Q-FUNK: I didn't think we ever enabled it
<Q-FUNK> Amaranth: it used to be enabled and it showed in "uname -a"
<Amaranth> Not having it seems to be our problem with pulseaudio, our latency is too high
<Q-FUNK> exactly why I'm asking.  it messes up operation with Skype
<Amaranth> there is no kernel provided that has it
<cwillu> Q-FUNK, prempt-vountary is enabled, and has been the default for some time
<cwillu> can't type
<cwillu> preempt_voluntary
<Q-FUNK> cwillu: ok, but that doesn't suit the needs of desktops.
<Q-FUNK> :)
<cwillu> Q-FUNK, you might want to check into what that means before you say silly things like that :p
<Q-FUNK> cwillu: what makes you think that I don't know the difference?
<cwillu> forced preemption is only required if you've got poorly written drivers that don't have the appropriate break points
<cwillu> and in some cases, forced preemption _breaks_ drivers
<Amaranth> cwillu: Which obviously is our problem
<Amaranth> fedora kernel: 5ms
<Amaranth> our kernel: 130ms?
<cwillu> Amaranth, proprietary drivers are apparently a common culprit
<Q-FUNK> I'm just trying to figure out how to get Skype working rock-solid again, the way it used to with Intrepid.
<cwillu> well, that's not the difference, the preempt setting hasn't changed
<Q-FUNK> recent PA uploads just keep on providing messier an dmessier defaults that make Skype barf and cough.
<vistakiller> i was thinking to do some bug report after the upgrade in kubuntu
<vistakiller> but everything works fine!!!
<cwillu> almost as if the maintainer is trying different options to see what works across the majority of systems :p
<vistakiller> :D
<Q-FUNK> actually, recent PA changes even affect totemt and rhythmbox, which used to work fine
<Q-FUNK> Amaranth: yup, that's some serious latency.
<cwillu>   * Reenable 0030_set_tsched0.patch, which re-disables glitch-free;
<cwillu>     too many users are reporting regressions and audio aberrations.
<cwillu>   * Adjust 0003_change_resample_and_buffering.patch to use linear
<cwillu>     resampler to work better with lack of PREEMPT in jaunty's
<cwillu>     -generic kernel config (LP: #207135, #322250, #332761, #335955,
<cwillu>     LP: #336965).
<cwillu> (changelog from latest pulseaudio)
<Q-FUNK> precisely
<cwillu> !?
<Q-FUNK> brb
<cwillu> you're upset that they tried something during an alpha, it didn't work, and so they backed it out?
 * cwillu will learn some day to not take people with all-caps names seriously :p
 * cwillu suggests people who want full preempt comment on bug #324133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324133 in linux-rt "Wishlist - Provide PREEMPT kernel since RT is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324133
<cwillu> <cwillu> you're upset that they tried something during an alpha, it didn't work, and so they backed it out?
<cwillu> you just missed that :p
<cwillu> * cwillu suggests people who want full preempt comment on bug #324133
<cwillu> <ubottu> Launchpad bug 324133 in linux-rt "Wishlist - Provide PREEMPT kernel since RT is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324133
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324133 in linux-rt "Wishlist - Provide PREEMPT kernel since RT is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324133
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 324133 in linux-rt "Wishlist - Provide PREEMPT kernel since RT is broken" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324133 in linux-rt "Wishlist - Provide PREEMPT kernel since RT is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324133
<cwillu> ugh
<vistakiller> this was my five upgrade in this system
<vistakiller> and for first time i dont have a problem
<vistakiller> nice work guys!!
<cwillu> what's the rule on assigning or subscribing teams to bugs?
<cwillu> was thinking about assigning 324133 to ubuntu-kernel-team, but I don't know that that's appropriate
<gnomefreak> cwillu: normally a good idea not to but its really up to the person/team. that bug will not be fixed (id say about 75%) it would be a feature and FF is in place. talking with someone from the team would be better than just assigning it. the team gets the bugs in email if its a kernel bug
<cwillu> gnomefreak, package linux-rt count as something they'd get notified on?
 * Amaranth builds a 2.6.29 kernel with PREEMPT and modesetting, prepares for pain
<gnomefreak> cwillu: the bug is agiasnt the kernel right?
 * cwillu suggests Amaranth throw that in a ppa :p
<cwillu> gnomefreak, it's against linux-rt
<cwillu> should it be against something else?
<cwillu> (pre-existing bug)
<gnomefreak> look on the right hand side of the bug it will tell you everyonre
<Amaranth> cwillu: pfft, packages?
<cwillu> kernel team isn't listed
<Amaranth> kernelcheck says this will take 2-4 hours
<Amaranth> that's a bit...off
<Q-FUNK> heh
<Amaranth> unless it's going to compile the kernel 6 times
<cwillu> Amaranth, maybe it'll throw some random configs in for testing :p
<cwillu> gnomefreak, should I be looking for kernel-team in there somewhere?
<gnomefreak> cwillu: im looking at the bug atm
<cwillu> ah, k, thanks
<cwillu> Q-FUNK, thank the nice gnomefreak :p
<Q-FUNK> :)
<Amaranth> heh, it's already going through building the modules
<gnomefreak> cwillu: its done
 * cwillu pokes Amaranth and Q-FUNK
<cwillu> thanks
<Amaranth> the 1000Hz thing is a waste when we've got NO_HZ
<Q-FUNK> gnomefreak: thanks
<Amaranth> I tried to build a kernel on a Pentium machine once to get my modem working, after 6 hours I turned it off and installed Win2K
<gnomefreak> Q-FUNK: np
<Amaranth> nice to be able to build one in the time it takes to eat breakfast now
 * cwillu notes that there is an -rt kernel in universe, does it do anything useful?
<Q-FUNK> yeah, but 1000Hz really produced a fast and responsive desktop, back when it was enabled.  huge difference between 250 and 1000.  of course, with zero hz enabled, it's a moot point.
<Amaranth> cwillu: the -rt kernel doesn't do power management
<Amaranth> because that would cause latency problems
<Amaranth> so it always runs in C0 which causes heat and wastes battery
<Q-FUNK> I understand that some hardware drivers barf if they run on a faster clock, but it felt sad when the default was brough back down, in the early days of 2.6
<Amaranth> of course 1000Hz is crap for a laptop too
<Amaranth> hrm, looks like 20 minutes was not enough time
<Amaranth> dang slow HD
<unixdawg> ok
<unixdawg> I have a fresh installon kubuntu64
<unixdawg> and firefox is crashing right and left
<unixdawg> seamonkey is acting more stable
<amortvigil> Hello why does my jaunty breakdown randomly
<amortvigil> sometimes it goes right for a day
<Q-FUNK> amortvigil: because it's not yet released
<unixdawg> its alpha ware
<amortvigil> Q-FUNK: i know but this is a strange things
<amortvigil> thing
<unixdawg> and not yet stable
<amortvigil> and thus i want to ask how to find out whats wrong and how to report it\
<unixdawg> I have issues with firefox onit
<amortvigil> oke
<amortvigil> thats a good one
<amortvigil> ill go check it bye
<gnomefreak> unixdawg: file a bug on it i'm doing email today
<unixdawg> ok in a few filing office reports right now
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: eheh
<unixdawg> had server issues over the weekend
<Amaranth> modeset fail
<Amaranth> will have to build a 2.6.28 kernel later with just PREEMPT
<BUGabundo> why do I doubt that's going to happen?
<BUGabundo> kernel team has refused it
<Amaranth> BUGabundo: I'm going to do it myself, not for others to use
<BUGabundo> ah ok
<picklesworth> Hm... is audio completely destroyed for anyone else?
<BUGabundo> picklesworth:
<BUGabundo> picklesworth: me
<picklesworth> (hoping this is the climax before some miracle fix to all the problems)
<BUGabundo> but using a daily LiveCD works
<BUGabundo> bug filed
<picklesworth> oh, what's the bug #?
<BUGabundo> sec...
<BUGabundo> bug 343258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343258 in pulseaudio "Logs from yesterday daily image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343258
<BUGabundo> its just a base line comparation
<BUGabundo> run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<BUGabundo> when filing bugs
<picklesworth> Darn, I think ours are different problems. For me, audio just makes a horrifying, crackly popping noise for a few seconds then PA crashes
<picklesworth> so it makes a sound. Just not a very nice one.
<BUGabundo> diff bug
<picklesworth> Oh, now it works, so you're all going to think I'm crazy...
<picklesworth> Meh, that probably stemmed from my failed attempt at getting a bluetooth headset to work
<tmeixner> Hi, I still haven
<BUGabundo> tmeixner: then give it back
<tmeixner> 't filed my bug for amarok. Music on the network (smb / ssh connection) doesn't play on kubuntu. Is it dophin who offers the filebrowser view with network/root/home ?
<BUGabundo> we need our haven, someday
<tmeixner> hehe BUGabundo, I blame dell and their lousy keyboard layout for this :-)
<tmeixner> I tried mapping a drive via sshfs and it works. I think that narrows it down to the filebrowser in amarok/kde. Is it called kio?
<Eruaran> If Dolphin wont do what you need, try Konqueror
<Eruaran> I think Dolphin is supposed to though
<tmeixner> Eruaran: that's part of the problem. It's the filebrowser inside amarok which doesn't work correctly so I don't really have a choice. I think it's provided by KDE but I want to know which package.
<BUGabundo> nice
<BUGabundo> firefox just killed it self
<Eruaran> tmeixner: ah i c
<Eruaran> tmeixner: pretty sure Amarok would be a KIO slave
<tmeixner> !kio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kio
<tmeixner> neither does the bot :-) No problem, I think I have enough keywords for the bugreport.
<tmeixner> launchpad doesn't really seem to distinguish between alpha and stable releases. You just throw it in one big pot?
<Eruaran> surely not ?
<cwillu> tmeixner, they're seperated by the release name
<cwillu> there aren't seperate alpha and stable releases, there's just a release, and whether it's actually been released yet or not
 * cwillu patiently waits for a kernel update
<BUGabundo> cwillu: one new coming out?
 * BUGabundo needs to put kernel ML up to date
<cwillu> BUGabundo, the ext4 workarounds are coming down the pipe
<BUGabundo> ahh
<picklesworth> Just noticed all the little changes to GTk
<picklesworth> I love the caps lock warning in password fields :)
<calc> cwillu: seems jens axboe (linux ata guy) took tytso to task about sync not being expensive
<calc> so there may still be some changes coming later
<cwillu> calc, that has little or nothing to do with the workaround though
<calc> cwillu: true but sync's can't be made to be cheap from jens told tytso so perhaps we will eventually end up with not needing to use sync with every write
<calc> heh
<calc> not sure if you read it, but even though sync on ext4 is for the file specifically in hardware it has to flush the entire disk buffer so it still writes loads of data to disk even for a 1 byte file sync
<cwillu> calc, they can be far cheaper than ext3's though, that's all that was at issue
<cwillu> xfs does it
<calc> cwillu: oh the issue is that tytso is advocating changing all code to use sync for every write
<calc> cwillu: and if that were to occur the expensiveness of sync would start to become more evident
<BUGabundo> I don't get it
<BUGabundo> I use XFS and never had any trouble
<BUGabundo> related to data loss on power failure
<BUGabundo> at least that I noticed
<BUGabundo> had way more with KDEPIM crashing and losing files
<calc> BUGabundo: heh i had data loss often with XFS, others i heard had data loss often with reiserfs
<BUGabundo> since I read the bug report I've been doing sync on occasion
<calc> BUGabundo: kdepim losing files... on XFS?
<calc> BUGabundo: if so that is due to XFS
<BUGabundo> and I notice that some times HUGE amount of stuff gets cached
<cwillu> calc, has there been some discussion outside of theo's blog post and the bug?  jens doesn't really say much at all on the blog
<BUGabundo> and doing it before suspend and hibernate tends to make it MUCH faster
<BUGabundo> calc: I think I have a bug or two on kdepim
<BUGabundo> let me see if I find them
<calc> cwillu: probably on the fs list but what jens does say makes it clear that what tytso has been saying about needing fsync essentially for every posix file command would be much more expensive than he claims
<BUGabundo> can't
<BUGabundo> too old for FF Aweome bar
<calc> cwillu: ext4 may be somewhat faster currently wrt writing to disk but once every bit of code is changd to his utopian view it won't be any more
<calc> BUGabundo: ok
<BUGabundo> I've used them all
<calc> what jens is saying is that every time you call sync it flushes the entire disk buffer on hardware... which on modern hard drives is 32MB
<BUGabundo> ext2/3 reiser, xfs
<BUGabundo> not ext4 yet
<calc> so you force a 32MB write for a sync of a 1 byte file
<BUGabundo> but xfs is far faster to others
<calc> so sync is not nearly as cheap as tytso was claiming (or thinking?)
<BUGabundo> I only have 8MiBs of cache
<BUGabundo> dought you will find laptop with more then 16 in the next year
<calc> BUGabundo: older hard drives have smaller or no cache of course :)
<BUGabundo> mine is one year old!!
<calc> hmm yea actually my drive only has 16MB cache in my laptop but 32MB on my desktop
<calc> this sync performance issue with affect all of Linux though, not just laptops
<cwillu> calc, jens is talking about the physical drive cache though, wheras we've been talking about the os's page cache, which is completely seperate
<calc> cwillu: to completely separate it and say sync is really cheap without understanding underlying hardware though is very shortsighted which is what Jens post was about
<cwillu> i.e., in the case of dataloss, the data was never sent to the drive at all
<calc> sync isn't cheap even if the fs makes it cheaper at, just, that level
<cwillu> calc, flushing the hd's cache is never going to cause a 3 second synchronous delay on the desktop
<calc> it is cheaper than eg 500MB (100MB/s * 5s buffer) but it can still be in roughly the same order of magnitude write and as drive caches increase it will
<cwillu> yes, it will impact throughput, but that's not even close to what we're talking about.
<BUGabundo> guys this is angles Sex kinda discusion
<BUGabundo> what we need is better hw support to do it async
<BUGabundo> we ask disk to do it, and internally it should be handle
<BUGabundo> and report back when done!
<cwillu> BUGabundo, um, no
<calc> BUGabundo: what we need is better posix spec or barring that to do one on fdo or something to make the meta data atomic
<cwillu> the page cache isn't on the disk
<BUGabundo> that is not
<calc> BUGabundo: currently its not clearly defined so fs people have decided that meta data can be updated before the data in the file is even written
<calc> BUGabundo: which is the root cause of all of this mess
<calc> to get around it now they want to turn off sync()ing to disk with laptop_mode so nothing can safely ensure it's data is written to disk
<BUGabundo> ah
<calc> instead of just implementing proper meta data ordering
<calc> of course i don't know how hard the proper meta data ordering would be, but that should be the real goal, not hacking around the issue by turning off sync etc
<calc> the current 2.6.28 patch forces full sync of files to disk whenever meta data is changed to get around having to fix the issue
<calc> which is why there is a performance issue with the new patch
<BUGabundo> plus now we have SSDs
<BUGabundo> and sgould have into consideration
<BUGabundo> to optimize eat and warn out
<calc> SSD's don't have much seek delay but do have very low data io caps
<calc> eg the Intel one degrades > 20GB/day
<calc> and flusing its buffer (if it has one?) every sync probably would hit that pretty fast
 * calc doesn't think SSD's will be useful for real world for another 5yr+
<crankharder> just upgraded to +1 and can't seem to get the right resolution out of my external monitor -- it's supposed to be 1680x1050 -- lspci says I have an intel mobile 4 chipset, integrated...any ideas how to fix this?
<BUGabundo> crankharder: GPU?
<BUGabundo> ah intel
<cwillu> crankharder, crt?
<cwillu> nvm, probably not with that resolution
<crankharder> lcd
 * calc would guess a 19" lcd
<crankharder> 22
<crankharder> linux display drivers need to do less thinking and more listening until they can autodect well
<crankharder> e.g., I shoudl be able to say, dammit, 1680x1050 i dont care what you think is attached
<ali1234> the problem usually that the panel is lying to the graphics card - there's nothing the drivers can do about that
<calc> crankharder: edid has been a defined spec since the mid 90s if your lcd isn't giving accurate data then it isn't linux's fault
<calc> maybe even the early 90s iirc my crt from 94 did edid and was a fairly cheap one at the time
<crankharder> calc: it JUST worked before I upgraded
<calc> there really is no excuse for there to be edid issues anymore
<crankharder> don't tell me it's the lcd's fault
<calc> crankharder: hmm if it did work before it might be a bug of some sort in the intel driver
<crankharder> exactly
<crankharder> see my point above
<calc> crankharder: what resolution is it running at?
<calc> crankharder: and do note font size may change between intrepid and jaunty
<crankharder> 1280x1024 on a widescreen display
<ali1234> read man intel specifically options "ModeDebug" and "DDC"
<cwillu> crankharder, in which case, you should be filing a bug on launchpad.  Having said that, there already is a 'use this resolution damnit' feature in xrandr
<crankharder> which is the biggest it'll allow
<calc> crankharder: i would file a bug on the intel video driver in launchpad if it worked fine before
<crankharder> cwillu: oh really?
<cwillu> crankharder, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file for the modes line (it's probably listed, but not listed as the preferred resolution), and then you can use xrandr --newmode with that line to make it available
<calc> regardless of the solution, if it worked with intrepid fine but not jaunty its probably a bug and should be filed in launchpad
<cwillu> crankharder, in fact, you might be able to directly set it via xrandr --mode "1680x1050"
<crankharder> i've got 2 displays...
<beardbar> anyone having issues with wine?
<BUGabundo> beardbar: define issues?
<BUGabundo> mine worked fine last week
<cwillu> crankharder, the line I gave you woulnd't work anyway, for exactly that reason.  I was presuming you'd check the docs for xrandr, and see that there's also an --output parameter related to this :p
<tmeixner> This is my first bugreport, if s.o. has a second, is it written ok?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/343716
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343716 in amarok "KIO filebrowser in amarok doesn't play files on a network share (smb/sftp)" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> anyone reading the last few emails from Design team to devel-discuss ML ?
<beardbar> BUGabundo: every app i try bugs out but I think its because my soundcard
<beardbar> the logs all report sounddriver issues.
<BUGabundo> that's another prob
<BUGabundo> that should be fixed soon
<BUGabundo> dtchen already pactched it
<crankharder> cwillu: I got that far -- now I get cannot find mode 1680x1024
<beardbar> ahh cool
<cwillu> 1050?
<crankharder> that one either :)
<crankharder> there is a 1680x1050 modeline in /var/log/Xorg.log
<cwillu> pastebin the output of xrandr, and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file
<picklesworth> ooh, Epiphany 2.27 is nice :)
<crankharder> cwillu: what are you looking for in Xorg.0.log -- 10K lines is too many for pastebin :/
<crankharder> xrandr: http://pastie.org/417763
<cwillu> crankharder, 10k lines!?
<BUGabundo> crankharder: don't you log rotate?
<crankharder> i didn't write it :/
<cwillu> crankharder, give me head -n 1000 /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit -i -
<cwillu> apt-get install pastebinit if you don't have it already
<BUGabundo> cwillu: that's one of the packages that should be in base metapackage
<crankharder> okay -- figure it out, in xorg.conf my Virtual screen was set too small
 * BUGabundo consideres filing a bug on that wishlist
<BUGabundo> is it possible to grow the virtual limit?
<crankharder> was set to something like 28--x1024 when it needed to be (1200+1650)x1050  or 2930x1050
<BUGabundo> isnt it hardcoded to X?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, it's specified in xorg.conf
<crankharder> which is working right now -- let's see if killing X blows it up
<BUGabundo> cwillu: I read some where that it was limited to some values
<cwillu> crankharder, this was a fresh install?
<BUGabundo> that is getting to low for current days
<cwillu> BUGabundo, drivers have maximum texture sizes that you typically run into, it's really only an issue for compiz though
<BUGabundo> ahh
<cwillu> and even then, only for windows which are larger than that max texture size
<cwillu> the problem is that the desktop is one of those windows
<BUGabundo> like me having 2x1440  screens?
<cwillu> having a seperate root window for each screen would fix that, but I think that would require x hacking to do
<cwillu> x server hacking, rather
<edgy> Hi, I cannot connect to my works wifi, iwlist scanning shows http://pastebin.ca/1362321, what's this IE: unknow?
<crankharder> cwillu: no, this was an upgrade
<cwillu> calc, the second half of http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/03/12/delayed-allocation-and-the-zero-length-file-problem/#comment-2032 may be useful for you
<crankharder> okay -- so the only problem now is that the icons on my laptop screen (1280x1024) when autoarranged are off the top of the screen
<cwillu> crankharder, open the desktop in nautilus, set it to icon mode, and move things around as required.  It's the same layout
<picklesworth> have you made the panels larger lately?
<picklesworth> (or moved them, for that matter?)
<picklesworth> if so, you'll need to restart gnome-panel. It has a nasty bug right now where it doesn't update the window struts
<crankharder> cwillu: no, the problem is autoarrange puts them off the top of the screen
<cwillu> oh, that
<crankharder> even though windows snap to the correct edge of the screen
<cwillu> that's the price you pay of having two monitors side by side with different vertical sizes
<calc> cwillu: yea i've read all that before, it doesn't address what jens axboe commented on earlier in the thread, i haven't had time to read the entire new thread (read all of the bug report thread though)
<cwillu> the desktop is the size of the total virtual size
<cwillu> deadspace isn't handled very elegantly
<calc> cwillu: he keep reiterating that sync is 'cheap' now when actually it is only cheap at the filesystem level not in reality :)
<crankharder> if I somehow get the smaller screen to the top of the virtual space will the icons scroll off the bottom then?
<cwillu> calc, it's as cheap as it is on any other fs, which is all he was talking about
<cwillu> calc, we're not talking about gratuitous fsyncs, we're talking about doing fsyncs when you need to make sure the data is written.  It's the bare minimum
<calc> cwillu: you need syncs for everything in the real world since you can't even expect meta data ordering to be correct currently, he hacked in a patch to 2.6.28 but doesn't consider it to be correct... but that every posix io call needs a sync to be correct...
<calc> cwillu: not sure if you read the entire bug thread to get that bit of information
<crankharder> cwillu: well thanks for the help :)
<cwillu> ...
<calc> cwillu: basically it seems that either properly tracking meta data on a per file basis in memory is terribly expensive or he just doesn't want to put in the effort to do it right (?)
<calc> cwillu: i haven't seen him fully address that part of the issue
<cwillu> ...
<cwillu> calc, he has, several times :p
<cwillu> you can't talk about the metadata of a file in isolation
<cwillu> if a block is allocated to a file, and a block is allocated to another file, you can't commit one and not the other
<calc> cwillu: yes in the current fs layer implementation... what he didn't address is whether that issue could be fixed to separately track per file
<cwillu> that's why delayed allocation is a huge win, because you _can_ commit the one set of metadata, because the other transaction hasn't happened yet
<calc> cwillu: if it were possible to be fixed then it would solve the problem in entirety
<cwillu> calc, you can't
<calc> why?
 * calc notes this may be obvious but it has been several years since he hacked on fs stuff in kernel
<calc> if it is obvious i have forgotten why :)
<cwillu> calc, because the problem isn't about the file, it's about the metadata on the disk to say what blocks are allocated where
<cwillu> it's that structure that's being manipulated and commited and backed up by the journal and so forth
<calc> i still don't see why this couldn't be tracked on a per file basis for the meta data so it doesn't get flushed before the file without having to resort to flusing the file early as the 2.6.28 patch does now
<cwillu> if you've allocated blocks for file a, and then you allocate blocks for file b and fsync file b, then you _have_ to also commit the allocation for file a
<vistakiller> can i install notify-osd in kubuntu?
<calc> cwillu: oh... so you don't run out of disk space and end up failing to allocate for a later on?
<calc> so this is essentially an overcommit related problem?
<cwillu> or end up allocating something that's already been allocated
<cwillu> not exactly
<cwillu> it's the things you have to do to avoid fsck'ing
<cwillu> basically, if this stuff didn't happen, then instead of a hard crash taking out a file, a hard crash could take out the entire file system
<cwillu> the same way that fat could hard-crash
<cwillu> or ext2
<calc> allocate in your above example is really preallocate right?
<cwillu> it could be, the distinction doesn't really matter
<calc> currently the way it works (aiui) is that if you preallocate file a and then preallocate b then sync b it only writes b to disk (without the 2.6.28 patch)
<cwillu> aiui?
<calc> as i understand it
<cwillu> no, now we're into delayed allocation :)
<calc> from what tytso has said sync on a file only writes that file info to disk
<cwillu> with delayed allocation, the blocks haven't been reserved.  It hasn't even been decided where they will be written yet
<calc> and sync only commits the data in the file as the meta data stuff all happens within 5 sec or something like that
<calc> so you: open() write() close() rename(), could happen in open() rename() write() close() order() as i understand it and if you crash after rename() then it has a 0 byte file
<cwillu> well, specifically, you have to fsync the containing folder to fsync the metadata
<calc> oops order() should not have had brackets
<cwillu> the 0 byte file comes from the truncate
<calc> cwillu: from my understanding of the problem the meta data is updated before the data is, the sync causes the data to actually be written
<cwillu> open('write_truncate')
<cwillu> at that point, you've dropped the blocks that were allocated in the filesystem.  You asked for precisely that
<calc> cwillu: there was discussion that even the rename() can happen before the data hits the disk, not just the truncate part
<cwillu> yes, because the rename is metadata
<cwillu> if you don't fsync
<calc> cwillu: so even presumably correct code of open(tmp) write() close() rename(to orig) will fail with a 0 bytes file
<cwillu> that's not correct code though
<cwillu> open(truncate), write(), fsync(), close(), rename() is the correct sequence
<cwillu> bah, that's wrong
<cwillu> open('new'), write, fsync, close, rename
<calc> there is no truncate needed in the above
<calc> heh
<cwillu> that's the right sequence
<cwillu> yep :p
<calc> that just killed your battery as well
<cwillu> eh?
<cwillu> no
<calc> which is why people want the spec extended to have meta data tracked properly or at least in implementation
<cwillu> what fsync actually does is left to the os
<calc> the solution tytso came up with to this is just to disable fsync entirely in kernel
<calc> which then requires you change code that you want to really hit disk for critical reasons not just for consistency purposes to use a new syscall
<calc> so we need to change all code in existence to use fsync, then change all critical code to use this new currently non-existant syscall
<cwillu> calc, that's not what he said
<cwillu> but regardless :p
<calc> cwillu: he said he created a patch for 2.6.28 to work around this issue so that all data is syncd automatically with metadata since he doesn't think the above is actually achievable
<cwillu> when I hit save in my editor, that needs to do an fsync
<cwillu> but the feature that laptop-mode is supposed to provide is that it still doesn't spin up the drive
<calc> the need to use a new syscall is needed and he even said himself so that data that actually needs to hit disk will in power management cases
<calc> since if you have laptop-mode disable fsync then even critical writes will no longer happen
<cwillu> define 'critical writes'
<cwillu> a cache write isn't using fsync
<cwillu> and writing to a database is
<cwillu> as is saving an editor file
<cwillu> as is writing to a log file
<calc> soon almost everything will be using fsync
<cwillu> as they need to be
<calc> yes... but fsync will no longer ensure something is on disk (which is actually broken posix behavior aiui?) so we have to extend syscall to have real_fsync for apps that need it
<cwillu> any app that predates ext3 is already using fsync, because that's how you get stuff written
<cwillu> no, the entire point of laptop-mode is that you're holding back changes that otherwise would be considered to be vital
<cwillu> you can potentially lose 5 minutes of data
<cwillu> if you don't write to the drive for 5 minutes (including fsyncs)
<cwillu> but you don't corrupt anything by doing that
<cwillu> you just straight up lose the data
<cwillu> time machine style :)
<cwillu> that's what laptop-mode is giving you
<cwillu> so it's completely reasonable to delay fsyncs until that point
<calc> perhaps that will work ok, it sounds good enough for my personal use, but not sure if for everyone... but it still ends up causing hw buffer flush on every write which is not very good for performance (i think?)
 * cwillu starts muttering :p
<calc> heh, i'll shut up, i'm sure tytso and jens can come to some conclusion on how to fix that :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Sounds like all we need is a COW ramfs overlay :)
<cwillu> ext3 is already doing that, and far worse, because it has to allocate _every_ pending transaction
<BUGabundo> cwillu: calc with so many fsync I wonder if everything will be written to disk on time!
<calc> although i think by definition sync() would require that not to happen
<cwillu> IntuitiveNipple, almost like a page cache :p
<cwillu> BUGabundo, it's still better than ext3, because ext3's semantics already required worse performance :p
<ali1234> the whole idea of optimizing everything for battery life at any costs troubles me
<ali1234> i mean what is the point of an extra 5 minutes of battery when the machine is unusable and loses data in the event of a crash?
<IntuitiveNipple> cwillu: almost but not quite :)
<cwillu> IntuitiveNipple, shush you :p
<ali1234> (and a crash is pretty likely to happen if you are using every last bit of power in the battery)
 * IntuitiveNipple hums to himself and rocks back n forth :)
<cwillu> ali1234, well, laptop-mode is a special case.  The last 15 lines are so are really just about demonstrating that laptop-mode still has a sensible meaning in an fsync'ing world :)
<cwillu> ali1234, laptop-mode-tools turns off laptop mode when the battery live gets below a threshold for exactly that reason
<calc> hmm yes fsync() requires the data to be on disk after it returns (so besides breaking posix for laptop-mode) this would make physical disk buffers useless for writes at least
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: I've responed to your bug #335507 update - we are making progress :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335507 in netspeed "netspeed applet will not measure wired" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335507
<cwillu> calc, that's not actually what posix says :p
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I read it
<calc> cwillu: ah well the man page, i suppose it should be updated :)
<calc> ah fsync directory
<cwillu> I don't want to say best-effort, but it's basically that
<calc> misread that bit (distracting kid running around room)
<cwillu> but regardless, laptop-mode works exactly as advertised even if it disables fsync's globally
<calc> cwillu: well the kernel can't completely disregard that to allow the physical disk buffer to be useful again
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: 1. My interpretation of "...it didn't detect..." means the applet does not offer the wired connection in the list of devices in the preferences dialog.
<BUGabundo> means its there and even enabled manually
 * calc gets back to rewriting OOo's debian/rules file
<calc> 800+ lines done and millions to go ;-)
 * cwillu has a suspicion that a delicious fruit blended beverage is about to appear at his desk
<cwillu> I'm like a cat:  I can hear the can opener running :)
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: really?! But it *did* offer the WiFi? Please add that observation to the bug report - that is significant
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: and probably easy to figure out from the source code
<BUGabundo> 2) even when manually selected it will not mesuare anything
<BUGabundo> the icon is the same as not plugged
<cwillu> calc, when you're done that, you wanna start converting all our sysvinit rc jobs to upstart?
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: Yes - that's that running = 0 flag again
<BUGabundo> I thought the report already stated that!
<BUGabundo> on the OP
<cwillu> we've had upstart for 2 years now, and we still don't use it for anything but tty's and ctrl-alt-delete :p
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I'm confused with your questions there
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> so I think you are too
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: Sometimes it helps to be clear, the entire thing can be confusing when remote debugging and seeing different results that don't reproduce the problem
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: so let me rephrase things and tell me what you don't understand
<BUGabundo> so I clear on the ticket
<BUGabundo> I have 2 netspeed applets
<BUGabundo> one for Lo, one Auto
<BUGabundo> a few days before I filed the bug
<BUGabundo> it stopped detecting what interface was plugged
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes... that'll be the "running = 0" flag
<BUGabundo> after a few tries it started to auto detect wifi, 3G and vpns
<IntuitiveNipple> which is libgtop
<BUGabundo> but wired NEVER gets autodetect
<BUGabundo> manually selecting ANY will work other then wired
<BUGabundo> wired NEVER works
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm adding some more debug code so you can capture more information
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> is this clear?
<IntuitiveNipple> No :D but wel'll muddle through :)
<IntuitiveNipple> There have been no changes to netspeed so it has to be the changes to the underlying system
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I'm a bit way
<BUGabundo> on the job...
<calc> cwillu: oh, i thought keybuk already had that stuff done :\
<BUGabundo> so im is on another windows
<BUGabundo> I may delay to reply
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: I'll reply to the bug report when there's anything to know
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> do you need me to add anything there?
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: ^^^^^
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: not right now... the next thing will be reporting the output of the next debug version
<cwillu> calc, had a set up upstart jobs?
<BUGabundo> http://cache03.stormap.sapo.pt/fotostore02/fotos//10/c4/f7/2872313_J3YfW.jpeg NSFW
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: let me know when it's the ppa
<cwillu> BUGabundo, in what sense do you think nsfw links are appropriate for ubuntu channels?
<BUGabundo> sorry cwillu
<BUGabundo> just trying to make your afternoon funnier
<BUGabundo> its a broswer comparation
<cwillu> I know what it is, but I'm just wondering what you were thinking :p
<BUGabundo> to make you guys laugh a bit
<BUGabundo> seems I overdid it
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: interesting, for some reason here the auto mode has grabbed the 'tun0' device (openvpn connection)
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> here too
<BUGabundo> VPN takes precedence over any other
<cumulus007> What's happening with XUL?
<cumulus007> It deleted suddenly after an update
<cumulus007> so I installed it back , because without it I can't run Firefox
<cumulus007> but Firefox still doesn't work
<cumulus007> when running xulrunner, it gives a:
<cwillu> update-manager check for updates again, installing any that show up
<cumulus007> *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/xulrunner/xulrunner-bin terminated
<cwillu> you probably just caught something mid-update
<cumulus007> and a lot of bactracing stuff
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: It's not that - it just takes the last device name reported and generally that's tun/tap devices and similar
<cumulus007> cwillu: did you say that to me?
<unixdawg> lol skpye wont install on kubunu64
<unixdawg> skpye/skype
<cwillu> yes
<BUGabundo> unixdawg: I have (had?) it running on 64biys
<BUGabundo> ubuntu (gnome with lots of KDE libs)
<sparr> What negative side effects should I expect in Kubuntu Jaunty if I pin KDE at version 3.5.x?
<unixdawg> well I do dpkg --install and it says wrong arch
<unixdawg> jaunty uses kde 4.2
<peace> sparr: mm
<calc> sparr: probably have trouble upgrading
<peace> i am on kubuntu 9.04
<peace> and some features there aren't
<peace> but now  you can use it at least
<unixdawg> back up your data and start fresh
 * calc hopes KDE doesn't decide to go break the world again in 2011
<calc> eg after KDE 4.5
<unixdawg> kde5 will be the end of all os's as we know them
 * calc has been using gnome since late 2004 after he stopped maintaining kde 3.x
<Glacies_Hu> hi
<unixdawg> ok
<Glacies_Hu> i've got Intel video card... how can i use applications with 4:3 window in full screen, with correct aspect ratio?
<Glacies_Hu> my screen is 16:10
<cwillu> Glacies_Hu, applications as in movie players?
<cwillu> they should already be displaying in the correct aspect ratio
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: this netspeed issue - are you running on 32-bit or 64-bit OS ?
<Glacies_Hu> cwillu, no, video players are good. I thought about maybe games.
<cwillu> games should be handling it properly too
<cwillu> file a bug against the game in question is the best answer
<cwillu> as a work around, you could apply a window rule via compiz to size it
<Glacies_Hu> can i add windows rule to full screen applications too?
<cwillu> yep
<Glacies_Hu> window*
<Glacies_Hu> oh, thats good, thx for help.
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: 64 bits
<Glacies_Hu> but... i turn of compiz when im playing.
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: ok... same here. I was speculating that a bit-width and flags issue might be to blame.
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: why just wired?
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: it was just a theory.
<peace> hey compiz is running slow on my computer
<peace> why
<peace> on intrepid was perfect
<BUGabundo> peace: disable vsync
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: it isn't just wired... there's an issue with the 'running' flag returned by libgtop
<BUGabundo> peace: and Indirect
<cwillu> peace, because stuff changes in major releases, and alpha's are when we fix the stuff that breaks :)
<BUGabundo> cwillu: humm we break stuff that works too
<cwillu> BUGabundo, yes, I just said that
<cwillu> nobody can consistently write stuff that works the first time, there needs to be testing
<sparr> peace: i am also on kubuntu 9.04
<cwillu> peace, search the bug reports in launchpad is a good place to start (for things like your current video card, etc)
<cumulus007> cwillu: updated, but it doesn't help :(
<sparr> calc: after KDE 4.5 I would expect it to be at least as usable as 3.5, so it won't be such a concern then.
<peace> cwillu: mm i have serched and i don't see so much stuff
<sparr> calc: im more concerned with the next 12-18 months when i would rather be using 3.5 than 4.2/4.3
<cwillu> peace, what chipset, whats the exact symptoms?
<peace> cwillu: intel 945gm , slow effects
<peace> but on debian it works fine
<peace> on kubuntu no xD
<cwillu> peace, basically, just remember that nobody owes you a trouble free alpha experience.  If you want support and the like, wait for the release :p
<cwillu> peace, sec, I think I know the bug
<peace> cwillu: i know i know it's an alpha but xD
<cwillu> bug #303011
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 303011 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i945] 2.5.1 driver poor performance" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/303011
<cwillu> peace, I've been able to workaround it by running the -server kernel instead of -generic, but that hasn't worked for many people
<sparr> i think around 4.4 KDE will be back to where it was with 3.5, in terms of features and usability
<peace> yes now kde4 it's fine here
<peace> cwillu: mm thank y
<picklesworth> is anyone here running the Deskbar applet successfully?
<picklesworth> for me it's been crashing as soon as I load it since upgrading to Jaunty
<peace> sparr: now  you can use kde4 maybe something has to come but now youi can enjoy
<BUGabundo> picklesworth: no
<BUGabundo> its dead for one or two weesk
<peace> cwillu: you mean on the boot?
<BUGabundo> feel free to open a bug and let me know the id
<sparr> peace: im using it right now, hate it
<picklesworth> I suppose I should...
<cwillu> peace, yes
<peace> sparr: mm ? i love it xD hihihi
<BUGabundo> picklesworth: I'll save you the work
<cwillu> peace, install linux-server, (and probably linux-restricted-modules-server as well), and then reboot into the server kernel
<BUGabundo> my apport just fired on it
<cwillu> peace, worked for me :p
<BUGabundo> uploading logs NOW
<picklesworth> Righto
<peace> cwillu: well i will try i have to create a lots of screencast now
<peace> :P
<picklesworth> oh, I did that one. Never really trusted apport, though. It just kind of disappears when it's finished, leaving me in the dark :/
<picklesworth> maybe apport doesn't like me
<peace> ah i have another issue with my wacom tablet
<peace> xD
<peace> eraser dissapear
<peace> i can't use it
<peace> i have my xorg.conf configured
<picklesworth> Yar, the upgrade tool seemed quite convinced that HAL would be able handle autoconfiguring Wacom tablets for us and proceeded to comment out the lines in xorg.conf
<picklesworth> which is nice; an empty xorg.conf is awesome; except that HAL absolutely does not manage to do it
<picklesworth> the lines should still be there, though
<picklesworth> Oooh, interesting!
<picklesworth> I just ran deskbar successfully this way in the terminal
<picklesworth> python2.6-dbg /usr/lib/deskbar-applet/deskbar-applet
<picklesworth> expecting to debug the segfault, but instead it worked
<picklesworth> super weirdly, running it with python2.6 (not debug) still crashed
<picklesworth> BUGabundo: Did that create a bug report on Launchpad, or should I create one?
<peace_> cwillu: it's working faster xD
<cwillu> peace_, yay :p
<cwillu> peace_, hopefully they get it fixed properly, but ya
<cwillu> only helps on the 32bit server kernel
<peace_> haha thank you man
<cwillu> -server enabled pae on 32bit machines, which isn't compatible with the new gem memory manager, which is the source of the grief
<peace_> i have tried kwin and it' fastest
<cwillu> so gem gets disabled, and we're happy :p
<peace_> fantastic
<BUGabundo> picklesworth: got on the phone!
<BUGabundo> need to find the upload window
<BUGabundo> let me check
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: There's a new libgtop package, can you test with that once it hits the archives?
<BUGabundo> upgrading
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: also, upstream seem to be reworking the struct glibtop_netload - that could be part of the issue although why it doesn't affect me I don't know.
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: my system is trash
<BUGabundo> need to reinstall
<BUGabundo> eheh
<picklesworth> Eeek! Weird... NetworkManager disconnects then reconnects when I make a saved connection global
 * BUGabundo misses UpdateManager number of updates count :(( 53MiBs doesn't say enough
<IntuitiveNipple> picklesworth: expected... it'll drop the per-user connection and then do a system connection (I'd expect)
<BUGabundo> picklesworth: it makes some sense
<picklesworth> indeed. I wish it told me, though :/
<picklesworth> BUGabundo: At least you can enable it showing the version information in gconf
<BUGabundo> can I?
<picklesworth> mhmm
 * BUGabundo looks at gconf
<picklesworth> /apps/update-manager/show_versions
<BUGabundo> humm
<picklesworth> it looks like they've completely abandoned counting updates, though. That's odd.
<BUGabundo> are we talking the same ting?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I miss it
<BUGabundo> I wonder if I should file a bug against the Design team
<BUGabundo> like bruce89 did
<picklesworth> Oops, here's that bug report by the way: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deskbar-applet/+bug/343799
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343799 in deskbar-applet "deskbar applet crashes when starting" [Undecided,New]
<thiebaude> bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<BUGabundo> stupid question: using usbcreator to place ubuntu on a flashpen, will work with ext2/3 and not fat/fat32 ?
<BUGabundo> gym time
<BUGabundo> see you guys tomorrow
<sparr> every time krunner is too slow to load i remember why i am hating 4.x
<unixdawg> ok is there no flash for kubuntu64 ?
<yofel> unixdawg: if you mean adobe flash player then that would be flashplugin-nonfree
<tmeixner> unixdawg: pretty crashy though on 64 bit.
<unixdawg> ok flash works
<tmeixner> on 32 bit all was fine but 64bit flash often crashes on me; already on 8.10
<SwedeMike> since I upgraded to the abode 64bit alpha release, I have no flash crashes.. with 8.10
<tmeixner> SwedeMike: npview.bin has something to do with flash don't it?
<unixdawg> hmm well i AMON JAUTY
<unixdawg> we willsee
<cumulus007> Hi, my PulseAudio is crappy, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't
<cumulus007> and it uasually takes 50% of my cpu
<cumulus007> my syslog is overwelmed by this
<cumulus007> Mar 16 20:03:15 sander-desktop pulseaudio[12285]: alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 13835058054713115660 bytes (418290290514 ms) Most likely this is a Linux bug. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<cumulus007> this notification is being put there ~10 times a second
<ribo> perhaps report it to the alsa developers
<cumulus007> ribo: I'm going to do that
<cumulus007> ribo: but what I don't understand, is why PulseAudio is being used on my KDE system
<cumulus007> I thought KDE uses Phonon?
<SandGorgon> cumulus007: it is using the pulseaudio backend - maybe you can configure it to use the xine backend
<cumulus007> SandGorgon: but how? I'm sure the Xine backend is selected, and it's the only backend available in the list
<nihilism> i found some nice tools for ubuntu
<SandGorgon> cumulus007: in that case, you need to kill the pulseaudio daemon
<nihilism> http://fnords.ch/ubuntu
<cumulus007> SandGorgon: I'm doing that all the time
<SandGorgon> cumulus007: in that case, did you install KDE from Gnome, there might be some problems because of that. try uninstalling pulse
<cumulus007> SandGorgon: GNOME was pre-installed
<cumulus007> the Kubuntu alpha downloaded much slower that time
<cumulus007> I will install a plain Kubuntu system in the future, I think ;)
<SandGorgon> cumulus007: try uninstalling pulse...
<cwillu> cumulus007, could you file a bug on that?
<unixdawg> anyone here get a bcm4318 working
<unixdawg> wifi card
<shiny_people> why is there no news, no anouncement about 9.04 whatsoever? its not even mentioned on the ubuntu website
<unixdawg> ?
<shiny_people> i thought it was supposed to conquer the home user market
<Pici> shiny_people: Its not released yet.
<shiny_people> yeah but I mean windows 7 is not released yet either, but I already know everything about it because its advertised
<jpds> shiny_people: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope
<jonpackard> Hello.. anybody else have NVidia proprietary driver breakage with recent Jaunty update?
<picklesworth> It'll be advertised with a countdown once Jaunty is in beta
<unixdawg> I need to get my bcm4312 working
<Brinstar> is it just me or has the flash plugin for firefox always been so laggy?
<unixdawg> so I take it here no one has broadcm mini pci wifi cards
<Brinstar> unixdawg: what kind of problem you having?
<unixdawg> it shows there is a wlan but when I try to bring it up it fails
<unixdawg> root@unixdawg-laptop:~# ifconfig wlan0 up
<unixdawg> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<unixdawg> seems that something is missing
<Brinstar> the drivers for that are proprietary arent they?
<unixdawg> no there are kernel drivers
<Brinstar> i have a similar card
<Brinstar> ok
<unixdawg> just woundering whats missing
<Brinstar> mine actually works fine though
<Brinstar> if theyre kernel that makes less sense
<unixdawg> yes I agree
<unixdawg> I wounder if thy have issues on thier kubuntu64 ver ?
<unixdawg> seems the firmware is missing
<Brinstar> dont they have a download on their site?
<unixdawg> ?
<Brinstar> for the firmware?
<unixdawg> who bcm
<Brinstar> yeah
<unixdawg> orkubuntu
<Brinstar> like intel have one for their cards
<unixdawg> thats for the windows driver
<unixdawg> thats not firmware
<unixdawg> hmmm
<Brinstar> intel have a firmware for their wireless cards for linux
<unixdawg> got it
<unixdawg> I had to fallow a webpage and get a firmware cutter
<Brinstar> ok
<Brinstar> stupid question, did you have a look at the restricted hardware drivers app?
<joaopinto> is fglrx working with the current xorg version ?
<Brinstar> not yet
<antoranz> is IntuitiveNipple around?
<antoranz> cause I just hit the same seg fault
<unixdawg_> we have wireless
<unixdawg_> the firmware work
<unixdawg_> but now pidgin is not conneting
<Brinstar> hehe
<Brinstar> one problem after another
<unixdawg_> well the fact they dont include the firmware and dont really tell you is a issue
<Infecto> unixdawg_: join #pidgin and read topic
<unixdawg_> it was working before i moved to my wireless
<smak> hi all, had anybody had any luck installing hellanzb on jaunty?
<yao_ziyuan> so you guys don't get update notifications automatically?
<smak> just wondering why it doesnt show up in synaptics anymore... is the only way to install it is terminal?
<antoranz> yao, since i moved to jaunty I didn't get notifications
<Brinstar> antoranz: same here
<antoranz> that was till KDE broke..... I'm waiting for a fix to come out so I can see how it's going lately
<unixdawg> kde4 is working wifi is workign but now pidgin is not working
<yao_ziyuan> antoranz: right. someone in #kubuntu-devel says update-notifier has a bug
<antoranz> I'm in this bunch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/338205
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 338205 in kdebase-workspace "[jaunty] plasma crashes on start with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix released]
<smak> no hellanzb love in here?
<unixdawg> shit
<smak> whats up unixdawg
<unixdawg> wekk irc works on wifi
<unixdawg> but pidgin is not
<unixdawg> I just got my wifi on this laptop working
<Brinstar> !hellanzb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hellanzb
<Brinstar> nor do i :P
<unixdawg> thenmin I plugin the etho and bring it up pidgin works
<smak> hmmmm... i had to do a fresh install of JJ... the upgrade process wasn't 100% for me
<bruce89> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<unixdawg> sudo bash
<unixdawg> thn do apt-get update
<unixdawg> the apt-get dist-upgrade
<jpds> The right way to get a root login is: sudo -i
<antoranz> sudo su
<jpds> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<antoranz> :-)
<unixdawg> just nice to have wifi again
<smak> anybody know why the graphics tend to be a bit slower on JJ vs. II?
<smak> dell intel GMA
<smak> mostly alpha blending slowdown, and some tearing on videos
<ernstp> I keep getting timeout exceptions from the ata subsystem in Jaunty, never happened on Intrepid
<ernstp> could it be a kernel bug or will everyone blame my hardware?
<ernstp>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/132196/
<ernstp> happens with different bios settings, different sata ports
<ernstp> only my ext4 root filesystem during big dist-upgrades, but that's probably because it's such a heavy load
<smak> and all questions fall on deaf ears
<smak> deafbot
<smak> !slow video
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow video
<smak> !slow graphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow graphics
<smak> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<savvas> smak: you probably need graphics drivers from System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<smak> didnt need it with Intrepid... but i suppose i can try it
<DanaG> oh yeah, tormodvolden's PPA has newer ati and intel open-source drivers.
<yofel> no, the intel drivers come with X - but they're slow here as well. thanks X 1.6 :/
<smak> hmmmmm, so it's likely nothing I can really 'fix' per say?
<DanaG> operative word:  NEWER drivers.
<DanaG> Not the same as the ones in Jaunty out-of-the-box.
<smak> ok, OOB drivers are bundled with X, which are dogshit slow. so try new drivers via S/A/Hardware Drivers
<crdlb> smak: using compiz?
<smak> just the default install with JJ, let me see what settings i have going
<smak> i'm on my 2nd month with linux, so i'm n00b status bigtime, but luckily i'm not too retarded
<gmiernicki> yes, because computers hate retards
<JanC> smak: there is a known problem with some intel cards AFAIK
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<DanaG> oh wait, it doesn't have new intel driver -- just new drm modules.
<DanaG> no, wait, it does have newer intel.
<DanaG> It's just not shown on that page, for some reason.
<thiebaude> i'm looking for an intel i815 driver for jaunty
<DanaG> I just wish radeon had power management.
<JanC> seems like there is comming a new intel driver that needs some kernel changes first
<smak> thanks DanaG
<smak> hmmm... interesting JanC... makes me wonder if i should just wait it out
<DanaG> argh, battery life for me currently sucks.
<JanC> thiebaude: try the -intel driver (it might work)
<unixdawg> ok its half connecting now
<thiebaude> JanC: the ppa one?
<IntuitiveNipple> thiebaude: the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver supports i815
<JanC> thiebaude: the one in the normal repository
<thiebaude> is it in synaptic in 9.04?
<JanC> I think it should be installed by default?
<IntuitiveNipple> It is installed by default
<thiebaude> bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<IntuitiveNipple> apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-intel
<thiebaude> that the problem i've been having
<IntuitiveNipple> That's i845
<thiebaude> it's also confirmed for i815
<IntuitiveNipple> thiebaude: what's lspci -nn report for your video device?
<thiebaude> let me check
<IntuitiveNipple> Also, did you try adding the Legacy3D option ?
<thiebaude> can i paste it from the terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> just need the one line for your video card
<thiebaude> ok
<thiebaude> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) [8086:1132] (rev 04)
<thiebaude> im running 8.10
<IntuitiveNipple> thiebaude: interesting. I've got a notebook sitting next to me with that same exact chipset and the intel driver, with no problems
<thiebaude> how do i add Legacy3d option, IntuitiveNipple
<thiebaude> maybe i can get it to work so i can upgrade to 9.04
<IntuitiveNipple> thiebaude: According to that bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871/comments/83
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<thiebaude> what is edit command to edit xorg?
<thiebaude> wish me luck im going to upgrade to 9.04
<DanaG> oh yeahzz, another stupid thing: the damned volume control slider is STILL BACKWARDS!
<DanaG> Scroll up.... volume goes down!
<crdlb> that's standard gtk behavior
<crdlb> it makes perfect sense from the perspective of conveying left-to-right
<crdlb> it makes a terrible volume slider though
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> Why not use a friggin' VERTICAL slider?
<smak> well, i solved the hellanzb
<smak> mystery
<smak> anybody know how to keep the desktop from infinite-switching on mousewheel?
<smak> it used to stop on the 2nd desktop, but now it will loop...
<DanaG> I assigned it so horizontal-scroll switches, instead of vertical-scroll.
<DanaG> Use buttons 6 and 7.
<smak> in II, you could scroll down on the wheel, and it would stop at the last window... now it loops back to the leftmost, and keeps scrolling through.  Useful, but i'd like to have the stop-action back.
<joaopinto> my network device is listed as unmanaged on network manager, any ideas ?
<IntuitiveNipple> joaopinto: Is it mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces or did you do a net-boot or have netconsole enabled?
<joaopinto> IntuitiveNipple, it's mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces
<IntuitiveNipple> joaopinto: That'll be why. NetworkManager doesn't try to take over anything mentioned in the manual configuration, or that is active during boot as a result of the kernel actions
<IntuitiveNipple> joaopinto: The solution is to remove the mention of it from the interfaces file
<joaopinto> hum, so removing it from there and restarting nm should work ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Indeed it should.
<joaopinto> restarting NetworkManager did not change
<IntuitiveNipple> sometimes the entire network stack needs restarting... easiest is to restart to be sure.
<joaopinto> ok tks :)
<tuxxy__> hey anyone having an issue with desktop effects needing to be renabled every boot and desktop cube effects not working just desktop wall
<joaopinto> working now :)
<CosmiChaos> greetings
<CosmiChaos> today I installed my SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ZS, entered Bios to disable onboard sound rebooted and i have no more available soundcards at all.
<CosmiChaos> lspci: 01:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<CosmiChaos> any idea how to enabnle the driver or somewhat?
<CosmiChaos> is someone awake?
<IntuitiveNipple> CosmiChaos:
<IntuitiveNipple> Check "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack" switch.
<IntuitiveNipple> This must be *off* to output from the analog jacks.
<CosmiChaos> IntuitiveNipple: As i repeat i have NO SOUNDCARD DETECTED i have NO AUDIO JACK MIXER
<CosmiChaos> IntuitiveNipple: i have the bulk version withoput Audio Jack its a AUdigy 2 ZS bulk
<IntuitiveNipple> So have you modprobed the driver manually? checked the kern.log for any errors?
<CosmiChaos> if i would know which module i would have tried
<CosmiChaos> but its not modprodbe audigy or audigy2zs
<IntuitiveNipple> what's the PCI vendor:product ID?
<Volkodav> 3
<Volkodav> 3
<Volkodav> 3
<CosmiChaos> 01:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<IntuitiveNipple> no, the PCI ID (lspci -nn will show it)
<CosmiChaos>  [1102:0004]
<IntuitiveNipple> thanks
<CosmiChaos> IntuitiveNipple: thanks to you for helping
<IntuitiveNipple> /lib/modules/2.6.28-9-generic/modules.pcimap:snd-emu10k1          0x00001102 0x00000004
<CosmiChaos> IntuitiveNipple: i guess its emu10k1 but modprobe emu10k1 does not work and there is no package
<IntuitiveNipple> so, snd-emu10k1
<CosmiChaos> :)
<CosmiChaos> lets try
<CosmiChaos> should it work instantly or after sed >> /etc/modules.conf ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Is the module now loaded? (lsmod | grep snd)
<CosmiChaos> much lines seems like
<CosmiChaos> but still no soundcards
<IntuitiveNipple> restart alsa
<CosmiChaos> k
<IntuitiveNipple> sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<CosmiChaos> still no soundcards
<IntuitiveNipple> for dev in /sys/class/sound/card?; do readlink $dev; done
<CosmiChaos> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> run that command
<CosmiChaos> from where to where
<CosmiChaos> hole line
<IntuitiveNipple> just run it in a shell and show me the result
<CosmiChaos> no result
<IntuitiveNipple> okay... lets go back a bit then
<IntuitiveNipple> You did "sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1" ?
<CosmiChaos> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> When you did "lsmod | grep snd", was snd-emu10k1 listed?
<CosmiChaos> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:~$ sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<CosmiChaos> cypherdelic@HaeckFlaisch:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards--- no soundcards ---
<CosmiChaos> snd_pcm                98952  3 snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss <--- one line of plenty for example
<IntuitiveNipple> okay, so the module is loaded.
<CosmiChaos> IntuitiveNipple:  will try adding it to modprobe.conf reboot and check that oout should be more adequate
<IntuitiveNipple> let's try unloading it and reloading it and checking the log as you do.... have two terminals going. In one, start a log monitor: tail -f /var/log/kern.log
<CosmiChaos> logging is off :)
<IntuitiveNipple> now, in the other terminal, do sudo modprobe -r snd-emu10k1 && sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<IntuitiveNipple> Why?
<IntuitiveNipple> Can't debug without logging
<CosmiChaos> FATAL: Module snd_emu10k1 is in use.
<IntuitiveNipple> okay, so, something is using it
<CosmiChaos> iw will reboot shortly brb
<IntuitiveNipple> Why is logging off? if you've got that in a non-standard configuration, it makes me wonder if you've changed other things that are causing this issue.
<IntuitiveNipple> ok
<m_tadeu> hi all...what is the best raid tool in jaunty?
<IntuitiveNipple> mdadm
<m_tadeu> what's the difference to dmraid?
<IntuitiveNipple> dmraid is a fakeRAID aka Promise FasTrak compatible module that supports the BIOS data structures of the FasTrak and other compatible controllers. Linux kernel's md drivers are kernel-only software RAID
<m_tadeu> I see
<m_tadeu> thanks :)
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-17
<CosmiChaos> IntuitiveNipple: it frooze my boot :(( i tried in quiete mode: freezes at: installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 2ZS (SB0350)
<CosmiChaos> i tried Intrepid Live-CD that also freezes
<CosmiChaos> currently i uninstalled my soundcard
<IntuitiveNipple> what's that bug patch it refers to? maybe it conflicts with the newly fixed driver
<CosmiChaos> dont know isnt that from the driver?
<CosmiChaos> package awesfx
<CosmiChaos> IntuitiveNipple: should i remove that?
<CosmiChaos> and try again?
<IntuitiveNipple> hang on, I'm reading up on it
<CosmiChaos> ALSA emu10k1/2 patch loader i have this installed to (ld10k1/libld10k1
<IntuitiveNipple> It still looks like this is the info on it: http://groups.google.com/group/linux.kernel/browse_thread/thread/27aacb6d4c207621/9fdff964b932e592?lnk=raot
<CosmiChaos> IntuitiveNipple: that looks exactly what ive got
<CosmiChaos> but im with 2.7.28-10
<CosmiChaos> but im with 2.6.28-10
<DanaG>  grr, damned sdhc reader totally breaks the partition table on the card, EVERY single time I suspend.
<CosmiChaos> Check "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack" switch.
<CosmiChaos> This must be *off* to output from the analog jacks.
<CosmiChaos> But i havendt got a Switch, i just have the bulk card not the Platinum Edition
<Cycom> dtchen: any updates?
<IntuitiveNipple> Maybe that's part of the problem then?
<DanaG> That switch is a thing in alsamixer.
<IntuitiveNipple> maybe the patch or fix or combination are working against one another?
<CosmiChaos> IntuitiveNipple: what do i do now?
<CosmiChaos> DanaG: no its definetly not because we are talking abount detecting soundcards not alsasettings
<CosmiChaos> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<IntuitiveNipple> Well, if it froze the system and you had to remove it to continue, something major is wrong. Without logs when it goes wrong I can't really help further.
<CosmiChaos> as i said i removed kernel option quiet and that was the error on loading the module
<CosmiChaos> installing spdif_bug patch: Audigy 2 ZS (SB0350)
<CosmiChaos> and i said i have ld10k1 installed
<CosmiChaos> is that this patch?
<m_tadeu> I'm specifically typing /dev/md0 in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, but then I get the raid in /dev/md_d0...why is that=
<DanaG> ugh, udev can't properly comprehend multiple partitions on an sdhc card.
<DanaG> /dev/mmcblk0p1: LABEL="SDHC_EXT4" UUID="8fc0f454-8772-4615-a7d1-d616e7d7a94f" TYPE="ext4"
<DanaG> /dev/mmcblk0p2: LABEL="SDHC" UUID="5650-34AD" TYPE="vfat"
<DanaG> /dev/mmcblk0: LABEL="SDHC_EXT4" UUID="8fc0f454-8772-4615-a7d1-d616e7d7a94f" TYPE="ext4"
<DanaG> Note that it's calling mmcblk0 and mmcblk0p1 the same thing.  the former is the device, the latter is the first partition.
<dtchen> Cycom: which kernel are you running? (`cat /proc/version_signature')
<dtchen> Cycom: that will determine whether i need to rebuild (again)
<DanaG> Heh, I do find it funny that I just plain can't use the fglrx driver.
<DanaG> Even on Intrepid, the versions newer than 8.543 give a kernel panic.
<DanaG> ... and whenever AMD/ATI happens to release a fglrx for jaunty... I'm imagining that'll be just as broken, in the same way.
<sprockets> Hi, anyone having an issue where sound at its highest level is not audible really.
<DanaG> heh, playing DVDs in Totem leaves hideous interlacing.
<dtchen> which backend?
<dtchen> i always preferred GSt's picture, but it's rather hideous for navigation
<dtchen> hence i always use Xine's
<DanaG> Probably gstreamer, I think.
<DanaG> yup.
<DanaG> Does navigation just fine in Jaunty, actually.
<dtchen> the GSt backend is rather broken for me :/
<bruce89> GStreamer supports deinterlacing, it's pending Totem fixing it
<bruce89> http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/wiki/DvdPlayback
<DanaG> That'll be cool to see.
<bruce89> Well, resin is used by Totem now
<bruce89> gst-inspect-0.10 rsndvdbin
<Volkodav> anybody else has an issue adding sensors plugin in xfce to the panel ?
<musikgoat|main> anyone know the release date in april for jaunty?  the 24th or 23rd?
<musikgoat|main> has it been officially set yet?
<musikgoat|main> nvm, found it on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<calc> hmm... "The main difference between the ext4 and btrfs changes is that an fsync on any other file in ext4 will wait on the renamed file to hit disk, where it won't in btrfs."
<calc> so btrfs will work better than ext4 in regards to this whole mess
<calc> it sounds like btrfs might actually solve this problem properly if i understand what they are saying
<calc> and won't need sync's to have safe renames :)
<Amaranth> calc: Sounds like me like fsync is actually not doing anything in butterfs
 * DanaG wants some toast.
<Amaranth> calc: And hopefully our kernel will get the 2.6.30 patches for ext4 to make renames safe
<Amaranth> after that anyone truncating a file and writing to it and complaining about losing the file can just be laughed at for not doing it right
<DanaG> What was the not-doing-it-right issue?
<Amaranth> DanaG: Truncating a file then writing the new contents of the file and expecting to never lose any data
<Amaranth> Basically you tell the filesystem "make this file empty" then in a separate step "write this data to it"
<Amaranth> guess what happens if the system crashes in the middle?
<DanaG> I never ran into that issue... I run data=journal
<Amaranth> that doesn't matter
<DanaG> But yeah, that is rather stupid behavior on the part of the app.
<DanaG> It's a non-atomic operation.
<Amaranth> Even with data=journal you can lose a file there
<DanaG> I must've just never noticed it, then.
<DanaG> Here's a combination that would let me get rid of native Windows once and for all:
<DanaG> OpenGL and power-management support in Radeon, and Direct3D->OpenGL translation in VirtualBox.
<DanaG> Wine isn't much of an option for me -- no surround sound.  Instead, I could hand a USB sound card to a VBox guest.
<calc> Amaranth: eh? it sounds like fsync works to me on btrfs but that it doesn't entangle the entire drives metadata by default
<Amaranth> calc: ext4 doesn't either, that's only ext3 in the default setup
<DanaG> Isn't the btrfs on-disk format not yet stable?
<calc> Amaranth: the rest of the post says that btrfs tracks transactions eg rename to make them atomic
<calc> Amaranth: as opposed to how ext4 works by default, to make renames safe you have to to sync whole disk like ext3
<Amaranth> calc: no you don't
<calc> which is what the new ext4 patch does (from what i recall)
<calc> because the metadata gets 'entangled'
<Amaranth> calc: You have to fsync the new file, do the rename, then fsync the directory
<calc> Amaranth: btrfs works for rename case. -without- fsync
<calc> Amaranth: which was what the original post i was quoting from was about
<Amaranth> calc: ext4 works for the rename case without fsync, as of the -10 kernel
<calc> it doesn't have the entanglement issues and can track metadata cleanly without having to resort to syncing all files to disk like the new patch does to make non fsyncd renames safe on ext4
<Amaranth> btrfs does the same tricks as those ext4 patches
<calc> Amaranth: yes but to do that on ext4 they had to sync all data and metadata to disk on rename
<calc> at least from what i read of that new patch
<Amaranth> calc: That can't be what it does, it is supposed to still be faster than ext3
<Amaranth> That would not be faster than ext3
<calc> Amaranth: reread about the patch it, with it its not supposed to be much faster than ext3 anymore
<calc> er the first it should not have been there
 * Amaranth stops reading tyso's blog posts at 2am
<calc> tytso 'restored' the ext3 behavior of writing all data to disk
<Amaranth> but ext3 didn't write all data to the disk unless you called fsync
<calc> at least iirc, i might be getting confused
<Amaranth> ext3 didn't have this problem because it wrote data before metadata
<calc> but in any case btrfs files can exist in ram even after being renamed and not end up as 0 byte files
<Amaranth> I thought ext4 made it write data before metadata for the rename case
<calc> actually i may be wrong in that it might just be that renaming completely flushes the single file to disk, i've read so many posts now i am getting confused
<calc> but in any case renaming a file on btrfs is not supposed to force a physical disk write, but still not end up eating your data on crash since it does proper ordering
<calc> which was where the entanglement issues with ext4 (whatever they end up being in reality) caused the immediate disk write for renames
<calc> so btrfs should be higher performance and just as safe... once it is thoroughly debugged
 * calc wouldn't trust any of them for at least another year or two
<calc> ext3 for me :)
 * calc got burned by lovely xfs about a decade ago and has since stuck to reliable filesystems :) eg ones that everyone else use
 * Amaranth is using ext4 on his system
 * DanaG is, too.
<Amaranth> Everything I care about is either backed up or a git repo pushed somewhere
<DanaG> Boots damn fast, too.
<Amaranth> Plus I don't have nvidia graphics
<Amaranth> Only thing I ever have to worry about is Xorg locking up when I unplug my USB mouse
<IntuitiveNipple> I began work on an ext4 undelete tool over the weekend :)
<savvas> and gnome is probably working on a gnome-vfs undelete tool :P
<Amaranth> Why would we want to undelete gnome-vfs
<savvas> no, haha - I mean an undelete tool that works with gnome-vfs
<savvas> you know, something that would allow you to "undo changes"
<bruce89> g_file_untrash?
<IntuitiveNipple> ext3grep does a good job; I'm extending it for ext4 and adding a few polishes to it
<DanaG> grr, damned filelight COMPLETELY ignores the "do not scan these directories" setting!
<DanaG> I told it to scan my root partition... and it scanned EACH AND EVERY partition accessible to it... despite me excluding ALL of the others.
<DanaG> Stupid filelight.
<DanaG> Oh, and apparently the gnome devs think there's no such thing as something called a "file" -- because the disk-usage thingy, baobab, shows no files at all!
<DanaG> How ******* useless.
<bruce89> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=451393
<ubottu> Gnome bug 451393 in baobab "option to show large files" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<bruce89> DanaG: still, it's a bit harsh to say "the gnome devs" when it's only one program
<DanaG> True enough.
<crdlb> uh, I fail to see how that's a problem
<DanaG> Well, take a look at /usr/share....
<DanaG> Half of it is in things like games/tremulous and just openoffice...
<DanaG> the other is... I don't have a friggin' clue, because it shows nothing.
<crdlb> so?
<DanaG> So, it makes the tool useless for its stated purpose.
<crdlb> it's really meant for /var and /home imho
<crdlb> so you just want a list of the largest files in the system?
<bruce89> I think a "largest files" view would be useful
<DanaG> try filelight, for comparison...
<DanaG> .. but be prepared for it to completely ignore filesystem boundaries.
<bruce89> left hand side could have a directory tab, and a file tab
<crdlb> I don't feel like scanning /usr/share/ atm, but I don't really see what you'd use it for
<DanaG> I'm trying to figure out whether I'd be able to fit all my stuff, sans the not-so-frequently-used music and such, in 80 gigs.
<DanaG> http://alexpeak.com/ww/2008/015.html
<DanaG> For Þe Return of Þorn!\
<JanC> DanaG: you discovered typography just 25 minutes ago?  ;)
<clarkeo> hi so i had an early version of jaunty insalled and decided to do a clean install of alpha 6 as i had dependency problems and it seemed to be a good idea at the time anyway so I did this forgetting that my home directory was encrypted...easy enough to do seeing its such a transparent process now! so any advice how to get back into my files?
<clarkeo> to give a little more information I have a seperate root partition and /home partition when i reinstall i wipe the root partition keeping all my files and settings on the other partition
<Hobbsee> clarkeo: hit up kirkland for that
<Hobbsee> clarkeo: (assuming he's not busy)
<Hobbsee> clarkeo: oh, andhttp://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html and related
<Hobbsee> bah, that was 1.5 hours ago
<zash> whats up with compiz and xfce not beeing friends anymore?
<zash> http://p.zash.se/UX2DTA.txt
<TuTUXG> !compiz | zash
<ubottu> zash: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<zash> TuTUXG: both metacity and xfwm4 works with compositing
<Hobbsee> zash: xwfm no longer exists, or?
<ablomen> its xfwm4
<ablomen> the command
<Hobbsee> which  xfwm4 outputs?
<clarkeo> Hobbsee thanks mate busy atm might try later
<zash> Hobbsee: symlinking /usr/bin/xfwm to xfwm4 doesn't help that much
<Hobbsee> zash: what happens after that?
<zash> Hobbsee: it just starts xfwm instead
<Hobbsee> er, ok then?
<zash> http://p.zash.se/7Ybg9Q.txt  Xorg.0.log: http://p.zash.se/D6dZXA.txt
<zash> i got it working yesterday, but then i rebooted
<Hobbsee> which version of compiz are you using?
<Hobbsee> (apt-cache policy compiz)
<zash>   Installed: 1:0.8.2-0ubuntu4
<Hobbsee> hrm.  I wonder why it's looking for stuff in /usr/local/bin
<Hobbsee> zash: i'd file a bug on compiz, saying that /usr/bin/xfwm no longer exists, and that it's xfwm4, and that it's looking for /usr/local/bin/compiz
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<BUGabundo> nautilus is crashing on me while moving files over SMB
<BUGabundo> anyone else?
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: no errors`??
<scizzo-> BUGabundo: in dmesg or even if you start the nautilus browser in a terminal
<BUGabundo> apport fired up
<BUGabundo> guess I'll file a bug
<BUGabundo> its reproducble too
<BUGabundo> can some one comment on Bug 343068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343068 in update-manager "update-manager not visible on UNR (dup-of: 332945)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343068
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<BUGabundo> the dupe... I can't help the user ... can't find the right key to show update-notifier
<noren> hi all
<mnemo> todays update uninstalled totem??? why??
<BUGabundo> mnemo: because you forced it???
<BUGabundo> never force upgrades
<BUGabundo> unless you know what you are doing
<mnemo> BUGabundo: ah ok
<m0RrE> what's up with the ati drivers in jaunty?
<m0RrE> just upgraded my laptop from intrepid to jaunty and now i can't get the drivers to work
<BUGabundo> m0RrE: know porb
<BUGabundo> check LP for your bug
<m0RrE> aight!
<peppo> hi. any Jaunty users with ATI mobile graphics? I'm going to try with a HD 3470. possible? has ATI released Catalyst drivers compatible with the XOrg version in Jaunty?
<m0RrE> peppo: no
<m0RrE> i just fixed the same problem on my girfrien's laptop
<MamboKurt> hi there. my keyring service isnt running. how do i start it?
<mysticdarkhack> peppo, probably have to wait till catalyst 9.3 come out
<mysticdarkhack> peppo, which is tommorrow I hope
<peppo> mysticdarkhack, any news on when that will be? is there anything one can run in the meantime? the generic ati driver? vesa? the laptop is new, and I need to install some sort of OS on it
<peppo> ah, sublime
<mysticdarkhack> peppo, probably use vessa for now untill the release which isn't long unless you can wait 24hrs
<mysticdarkhack> peppo, I head that 9.3 will release tomorrow
<peppo> that sounds good. I'm doing a jaunty install anyhow, upgrade to release ubuntu and catalyst drivers should be entirely possible, right?
<mysticdarkhack> once you do a fresh install, vessa take affect, and if you tried installing ati after fresh install, it won't work and will sent you to a black screen or error message
<mysticdarkhack> like I said, if u want to install jaunty, use vessa for the mean time untill 9.3
<peppo> yup, will do
<MamboKurt> hello, my problem is my keyring service doesn't start when i boot and i dont know how to start it manually. can somebody help me and give me the command?
<phjr> hi folks, any idea what's happening with the GNOME updates? seems we're in the middle of 2.25->2.26 update
<krzd> hiredgoon, totem doesn't play videos like .avi and .mpg but youtube videos via the youtube plugin. it just says: Disconnected: OK. vlc works fine. i'm using ubuntu jaunty x64. what can i do?
<krzd> (the first word should mean hi (stupid autocomplete of xchat))
<peace> krzd: did youi install codecs?
<peace> for your 64 machine?
<krzd> peace: yes all gstreamer codecs, it all has worked until the last update yesterday
<peace> mmm then wait for fixin
<peace> here on kubuntu 9.04 everything is working
<krzd> but what mens that error, even at google i can'T found anything about that
<krzd> even the update manger doesn't  send a message or show the tray icon when there are new updates
<kane77> hi, has the artwork been already updated? (gnome theme)
<zniavre> since gutsy yes ...
<WolfyAU82> anyone know how to setup a network between an Ubuntu 8.10 machine and a Windows XP machine from the linux side?
<ribo> sure, plug them into the same switch. done!
<danlii> I just upgraded my laptop to Jaunty (x64 platform), and now Gnome won't start properly, I just get the wallpaper and nothing else. What has gone wrong? :)
<michaeldadmum> danlii: because jaunty is a development version
<danlii> michaeldadmum: Yes, I know about that. It's not the first time I installed an unstable release of Debian or Ubuntu, but this is the first time I encountered actual problems.
<michaeldadmum> danlii: development version will break unexpectly at any time, any place.
<michaeldadmum> danlii: gnome is broken now. I have no problem because I use KDE.
<danlii> michaeldadmum: OK, so it is in fact broken for everyone running Jaunty and not just me?
<michaeldadmum> danlii: I don't know because I use KDE.
<danlii> michaeldadmum: Okay then, thank you for your valuable information which was of no use for me.
<michaeldadmum> When I upgrade a Jaunty GNOME VM, there are some dependency hells.
<danlii> Anyone else who has problems with gnome under jaunty or am I on my own?
<ali1234> danlii: try the failsafe or create a new user profile
<ali1234> no problems here
<danlii> ali1234: Did that, the problem is system-wide.
<gmiernicki_> does jaunty include 2.6.29 or 2.6.28 for a kernel?
<ali1234> 2.6.28
<danlii> 2.6.28
<gmiernicki_> ahh, thanks
<gmiernicki_> was just curious as 2.6.29 isnt even gold yet
<gmiernicki_> and i knew they were talking about it
<jonpackard> Hello.. Is anybody else experiencing problems with the nvidia proprietary drivers after a recent update in jaunty? My PC at home is fine (uses geforce 8600GT) but my work PC is stuck with the nv driver (lost my second screen.. it's using geforce 7600GS).
<tmeixner> is there a way on kubuntu to NOT be forced to enter your kwallet password each time your wireless connects after a reboot.
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  is there a way to make nautilus (or gnome-volume-manager) automatically mount digital cameras to the desktop as mass storage?
<Q-FUNK> ööö.. to make it stop
<Q-FUNK> I need this to go to gthumb, not to be mounted as mass media on the desktop
<Q-FUNK> it's been broken since intrepid
<Q-FUNK> there used to be a bug open about this, supposedly fixed by un updated .desktop file shipped with gthumb, but it never fixed anything here.
<BUGabundo> Q-FUNK: humm
<BUGabundo> have you checked the Multimedia options?
<BUGabundo> System->Pref->Prefered Aplications ?
<antoranz> so.... at 2 AM (colombian time) you were discussing my problem with apt
<RainCT> Hi
<antoranz> not cool
<RainCT> Is there anyone else who can't boot with the latest kernel?
<antoranz> so... what can I do with my apt segfault?
<IntuitiveNipple> "can't boot" is a wide spectrum. Care to be more precise?
<RainCT> It gives an error message just after grub, but I forgot which one xD
<RainCT> something with "unexpected or unrecognized ..."
<IntuitiveNipple> Boot in Recovery mode so the splash screen doesn't get in the way, and then bug-report the error messages
<RainCT> IntuitiveNipple: it doesn't get to the splash screen
<RainCT> just after grub when there's a line saying from what partition it is booting it shows the error
<IntuitiveNipple> So, a grub error possibly?
<RainCT> pressing enter gets me back to grub and choosing another kernel it works
<IntuitiveNipple> can you catch a photo of it?
<IntuitiveNipple> I used to use a DV camcorder to catch those kind of errors!
<RainCT> heh
<Q-FUNK> BUGabundo: yup.  didn't affect anything.
<Finnish_> My wireless card is this: 08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Finnish_> Previously it was working out of the box, now, within two days, it has stopped working, can't find any wireless networks
<zash> awesome, OOo-calc cant open a file it created
<zash> crapffice 2k3 xml
<BUGabundo> Finnish_: file bug
<Finnish_> BUGabundo: ?
<RainCT> Yep, it's a grub error.. "Error 13: Invalid or unspported executable format"
<RainCT> menu.lst looks fine, though
<RainCT> (I'm using ext4, btw)
<eternal_p> morning all...any one have tips on getting proper battery life from jaunty...
<eternal_p> I am getting 2.5 hours when on Windows 7, I was getting 4.5
<BUGabundo> eternal_p: not really
<BUGabundo> you can reduce LCD bright
<BUGabundo> or increase the amount of disk writes
<BUGabundo> turn bt or wifi off
<genii> cpu stepping, etc
<BUGabundo> don't!!!
<BUGabundo> please DON'T
<BUGabundo> or ill tell mjg59 on you
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> CPU state "should" be dealt by kernel
<BUGabundo> and not userspace
<BUGabundo> at least that's the believe of powermanager gurus
<genii> BUGabundo: Whats cpufreqd for then? ;)
<BUGabundo> do be used internally ?
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> http://mjg59.livejournal.com/ go read the arquive please
 * genii reads
<DanaG> eternal_p: if you have an ATI card, it may just be the lack of power management in the open-source drier.
<DanaG> driver.
<ribo> needs more snuggle sheets
<eternal_p> DanaG: nope, nVidia
<dimitree> Hello
<keepsake> Hey again.
<dimitree> hi there, i just installed it and it seams to work much much faster
<keepsake> dimitree: I'm in process of installing it right now, installing 8.10 right now.
<dimitree> keepsake: why do you install 8.10 ?
<keepsake> dimitree: I had 8.04, so the only half-decent way I could've gotten to 9.04 was to go 8.10 first.
<dimitree> keepsake: oh i see i though we had a misunderstanding or something :)
<ribo> or just install from the 9.04 iso...?
<keepsake> ribo: Isn't it easier to just upgrade by the normal path using upgrade manager?
<ribo> if you're re-installing anyway? no
<ribo> at least you can use fully-fucntional ext4
<dimitree> anyone using Kaffeine ? Is the package in the repo the one that has support for DVB-S2 ?
<keepsake> ribo: I'm hoping to keep my files though, I have a bunch of apps and such installed with my 8.04 right now.
<ribo> ah
<ribo> then yes, upgrade
<keepsake> ribo: Yeah, about 2 minutes before 8.10 finishes, then going 9.04.
<dimitree> ribo why the desktop theme doesn't look like the login screen haha
<dimitree> the login screen is so cool :)
<ribo> heh
<_r00t-> hello. i have ubuntu 9.04 alpha6 installed under ext4 fs and my problem is that sometimes when i'm trying to upgrade my system via apt-get dist-upgrade i'm getting a kernel lock... is that a ext4 issue ?
<tretle> I heard that themes like glider are being taken out of the default themes installed on jaunty
<keepsake> _r00t-: That may be a problem since you're using the Alpha version.
<tretle> I have seen some changelog entries regarding this and was wondering whether there is a way of removing them without doing a fresh install of jaunty?
<_r00t-> keepsake, yeah sure but i just wanna know if it's a ext4 problem or something else
<ribo> _r00t-: I am running on ext4 and have had no problems
<eternal_p> _r00t- are you doing sudo apt-get or just apt-get ?
<_r00t-> just apt-get
<_r00t-> asroot
<_r00t-> as root
<eternal_p> try a sudo apt-get from a non-root account, but I am running ext4 with zero issues
<ribo> sudo should not make a difference..
<_r00t-> i think the lock up happens under high cpu load
<cumulus007> There is a bug in usb-creator
<cumulus007> all message dialogs are stretched up
<antoranz> when is the fix for kde's back screen coming out for jaunty?
<antoranz> I saw someone who got it from the experimental branches
<antoranz> blacn screen, I mean
<cumulus007> http://imagebin.ca/view/PddPUk.html
<antoranz> oh hell.... you get it
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/343602 -- neon?  thumbee?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343602 in linux "NEON and THUMBEE hwcaps" [High,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> keepsake: isn't it supposed to jump directly to jaunty? since hardy it should be possible
<BUGabundo> without going for every version
<keepsake> BUGabundo: I don't think so; If you want to use update-manager, you need to go through the ladder.
<dimitree> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory      any idea why ?
<BUGabundo> keepsake: update-manager -d ?
<keepsake> BUGabundo: That's what I'm using.
<BUGabundo> -d should go to devel branch
<BUGabundo> and jump stabel
<BUGabundo> *stable
<BUGabundo> mvo_: ping
<BUGabundo> mvo you around? can you clear this question?
<BUGabundo> let me jump on devel and see if I get any feed back
<keepsake> BUGabundo: Okay.
<joaopinto> dimitree, you are probably on the wrong dir
<BUGabundo> (04:03:37 PM) pitti: BUGabundo: LTS->LTS only, or going through all intermediate releases
<keepsake> Ah, okay, that clears things up.
<maxb> It's never been a supported upgrade path to do anything other that release->release+1 or LTS->LTS+1
<keepsake> maxb: I'm aware of that. I'm on 8.10 now, doing the 9.04 a6 upgrade.
<FiveAcres> I have the missing window decorations problem.  Do I need to log this as a bug?
<dimitree> how to get libdvdcss and win32 codecs ? I have a DVB-S card ?
<charlie-tca> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<charlie-tca> dimitree: add medibuntu repository
<dimitree> ok thank you !!!
<khakane> could someone help me get sound working on VLC?
<dimitree> will changes in asla.base work in 9.04 ?
<dimitree> i apply a dirty fix in asla.base to get surround sound on ALC888 with "options snd_hda_intel model=3stack-6ch"
<khakane> i just cant get any sound in vlcc
<khakane> argh this is bullshit why does linux need 30 sound streamers and audio engines
<syockit> 30?
<ribo> to frustrate only you, khakane
<syockit> for one, a 'one engine to solve it all' sound engine still doesn't exist
<khakane> yea but i mean, i got everything else using sound just fine
<khakane> vlc just refuses
<khakane> sound has stopped working in firefox now as well. .great
<ribo> is pulseaudio pegging your CPU ?
<syockit> time to restart pulseaudio
<khakane> i dont think it is
<ribo> it's a bug, it's been fixed, apt-get dist-upgrade and reboot
<khakane> nah my load is low using amarok
<khakane> im all the way up to date
<ribo> bummer
<ribo> I guess that's why it's alpha :D
<khakane> weird, removed pulseaudio
<khakane> amarok still works
<khakane> nothing else does still
<ribo> maybe that's part of your problem
<khakane> ?
<syockit> then probably amarok's eating it up
<syockit> lsof /dev/snd/*
<ribo> ^
<khakane> COMMAND    PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<khakane> knotify4  3914    k  mem    CHR  116,4      5463 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<khakane> knotify4  3914    k   12r   CHR  116,2      5229 /dev/snd/timer
<khakane> knotify4  3914    k   13u   CHR  116,4      5463 /dev/snd/pcmC0D0p
<khakane> pulseaudi 3945    k   24u   CHR  116,6      5499 /dev/snd/controlC0
<khakane> kmix      3954    k   10u   CHR  116,6      5499 /dev/snd/controlC0
<khakane> its still running....
<genii> gah
<ikonia> khakane: use a pastebin
<syockit> i thought amarok's playing nicely with pulse last time I tried
<keepsake> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<khakane> dont tell me how to use irc
<khakane> syockit: amarok seems to be sure, nothing else wants to
<syockit> since you removed pulseaudio, i dunno any other way to stop it other than killing it
<khakane> i killed it
<ikonia> khakane: calm down
<ikonia> khakane: please - it makes it easier for people to follow if you use the pastebin
<syockit> vlc should have sdlib, try using that
<yeason> I just installed and cannot get network. I've tried running dhclient and it just seems to time out. setting static IP's is also unsuccessful. Any ideas?
<genii> put in a card which has a known included module?
<yeason> hmm... I would if I could find one... lol... any suggestions for my currenty hardware?
<genii> yeason: What does lspci report as the ethernet controller make/model ?
<cwillu> somebody see if you can dupe this:  close firefox completely, and then reopen it.  in the url bar, type in a piece of some address you know you've got in your history.  Does the urlbar show up?  Then, click on the urlbar arrow, select an entry, and then type in that same piece:  does it work now?
<cwillu> (same piece==the piece you typed in the first time)
<yeason> nvidia corp MCP51 Ethernet Controller
<ikonia> probably not supported by forcedeath
<yeason> hmm.... so what do I need to do to get it to work
<ikonia> as there an nvidia binary package ?
<yeason> it looks like I already have any relevant nvidia drivers
<ikonia> what makes you think that ?
<BUGabundo> FiveAcres: I have!! for ever!! filed bug.... no comment yet
<yeason> I searched the apt-cache and the only nvidia entry that seemed applicable I already have, and if i check their website they say to use forcedeth.c
<ikonia> yeason: they are not in the repos
<yeason> ok... I also checked nvidia's website which says to use the forcedeth driver... if not that what drivers are you talking about?
<lucypher> Hi, is it normal that update-manager isn't visible when updates are available???
<gnomefreak> we dont package those AKAIK but i havent looked too deep into those drivers
<gnomefreak> lucypher: it checks every 2 days or so now run updates from terminal and see if it helps. i dont recall what finial work on notification crap now
 * gnomefreak not here
<charlie-tca> cwillu: I seem to be having no issues with that.
<r0tty> anyone know how to get the new notification system woking on 9.04
<nemo> If an ibex update says it is keeping back linux-generic - is that because I'm using some different kernel?
<charlie-tca> nemo: that belongs in #ubuntu, but normally a linux-generic held back is because not everything is there for the complete update yet
<nemo> charlie-tca: er. my bad. "jaunty"
<nemo> sorry
<nemo> losing track
<nemo> last time I was in ubuntu+1 was for ibex :)
<charlie-tca> yeah, it changes fast here... same answer though,
<nemo> charlie-tca: I know once it was because I was on a different kernel. just couldn't recall which it was - result, I missed a bunch of updates
<charlie-tca> Sometimes that will do it, too.
<nemo> keeping back brasero, linux-generic*, ubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> kernels are not held back i just did second round of 2.6.28-10 kernels today
<ikonia> I thought one was currently held back ?
<vadi2> Hi, there seems to be a broken package in jaunty
<tsuther> ehlo all
<vadi2> Is it still fixable or is it too late?
<tsuther> after recent updates, nm-applet no longer works with KDE 4.2
<tsuther> anyone else having this problem?
<tsuther> well, it actually works, but it can't access the gnome-keyring
<tsuther> The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<yofel> vadi2: file a bugreport on launchpad
<vadi2> yeah but... want to know, will the fix be available on jaunty or wait half a year? (wondering if I should package in the ppa or no)
<nemo> I have more serious problems than that
<nemo> that last lockup that this machine did, happened while updating. I have a number of blank files (like libgtkmm)
<nemo> and general errors in reinstalling due to this or that key config file not being readable
<nemo> like libvte9
<vadi2> gogo ext4 :)
<nemo> *sigh*
<nemo> yeah, yeah :)
<nemo> so glad this is just a test laptop
<BUGabundo> humm stupid offer: don't crash the machine! LOL
<BUGabundo> or use $ sync
<BUGabundo> when crash is expected
<nemo> BUGabundo: I tried magic sysrq sync after it locked up
<nemo> but it didn't respond
<vadi2> yofel: also, where exactly? the offending package has been tagged
<nemo> (just like the last time it had locked up)
<nemo> BUGabundo: so either magic sysrq is not enabled, or it was locked up *bad*
<marijus> anyone experimenting with kms here?
<nemo> BUGabundo: and of course "sync" is going to be totally useless if it locks up *while* updating :-p
<BUGabundo> yes
<marijus> BUGabundo: did you get compiz to work?
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> using it now!
<BUGabundo> just need to refresh compiz EVERY time I boot
<BUGabundo> or it crashs
<marijus> BUGabundo: how refresh?
<BUGabundo> $ compiz --refresh
<BUGabundo> that's one of the reasons why I always have a blank tty open
<marijus> you mean --replace ?
<BUGabundo> or you can aslo use fusion-icon and hope it doesn't get overlaped
<BUGabundo> marijus: no! that to apply it
<BUGabundo> not to refresh if the --replace doesn't work 100%
<BUGabundo> and you are left in the middle
<marijus> but i cant even start it...
<marijus> it crashes x
<josh-l> hey folks, gotta pretty serious problem here, running Kubuntu Jaunty, I can't shutdown, or reboot, when I try I eventually get to a screen with "Will now halt *" and then I have to ctrl+alt+del out of that.
<josh-l> help?
<charlie-tca> josh-l: will now halt is shutdown without power off. Try adding acpi=force to the kernal line and see if that helps
<josh-l> charlie-tca: to grub menu.lst ?
<charlie-tca> oops, not shut down yet.
<josh-l> huh?
<charlie-tca> yes, but you could just hit escape and andd it to the kernel line when starting to see if it works
<josh-l> okay
<charlie-tca> Mine follows will now halt with "system halted" then I have to power it off with the power button
<BUGabundo> marijus: file a bug against compiz and add your .xsession-errors
<Brinstar> is it advisable to run this partial upgrade that has appeared on UM?
<marijus> BUGabundo: there is no errors in xsession-errors
<nemo> yay. back to a desktop
<Brinstar> it looks like more than a usual set of patches
<nemo> and update-manager is replacing like 30 packages
<nemo> had a bunch of libraries with 0 byte sizes
<Brinstar> nemo:  u ran the partial update?
<nemo> wonder if there's a way to forcibly reinstall any package touched in last day or 2
<nemo> Brinstar: was that a bad idea? :-/
<Brinstar> i dunno, thats why im asking :P
<nemo> Brinstar: main issue for me was my system having locked up during upgrade, erasing a bunch of stuff
<Brinstar> ohhh
<nemo> I'm on ext4, which could be the problem
<Brinstar> scary
<Brinstar> me too :O
<mnemo> nemo: have a look at /var/log/dpkg.log to see what was recently installed or updated (grep in that file for date etc)
<nemo> mnemo: yeah. that's an idea
<nemo> mnemo: but I'm also concerned about files that might have just been screwed up, even though they weren't directly involved
<Brinstar> hmm thats wht im worried about
<mnemo> nemo: you've heard about ext4 0 byte size issues in general right? the long delay until write etc?
<mnemo> ted tso wrote a long comment about it in launchpad etc
<Brinstar> is it true that its a 30 sec delay in some cases?
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: NO. partial is NEVER advised
<marijus> BUGabundo: also - with metacity - running glxgears the picture is very odd...
<Brinstar> BUGabundo: may i ask why?
<mnemo> Brinstar: its often longer
<mnemo> there was a patch queued for 2.6.30 to fix it for some specific usecases
<Brinstar> mnemo: argh
<BUGabundo> nemo: 0bytes and ext4 are most certanly related
<Brinstar> BUGabundo: so why are they releasing something like this?
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: you will ended up with incomplete installs or packages removed
<Brinstar> hmm ok
<mnemo> Brinstar: to understand the ext4 issue deeply, read this excellent comment by ted --> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/317781/comments/45
<BUGabundo> on Stable release it shouldn't happen as much
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 317781 in linux "Ext4 data loss" [High,Fix released]
<Brinstar> reading it now mnemo
<BUGabundo> on devel its quite common cause packages are still beaing built
<Brinstar> i see
<Brinstar> i might just do it out of curiousity i.e. partial upgrade :)
<Brinstar> 'Curiousity overcomes fear far more often than bravery does'
<josh-l> I still can't reboot, or shutdown, I tried adding acpi=force to kernel line, and still system stops at either "* will now halt" or "*will now restart"
<josh-l> help
<BUGabundo> Brinstar: just don't came here telling everything is broken!
<Brinstar> lol i will do just that :P
<BUGabundo> josh-l: any BIOS upgrade available?
<josh-l> BUGabundo: no its pretty up to date
<josh-l> i have the latest
<nemo> mnemo: frankly, I don't have a problem with that behaviour
<nemo> mnemo: my problem was (1) system locking up  (2) system ignoring magic sysrq sync
<josh-l> BUGabundo am I going to have to go back to Intrepid?
<nemo> mnemo: apart from that I've always been careful with sync and unmount.
<nemo> heck. one of my buddies back 10y ago had a nervous twitch of the early adopter - he'd reflexively type sync as often as some folks hit ctrl-l or clear :)
<nemo> I'm not quite that bad, but...
<mnemo> heh :)
<nemo> hm. now how to reinstall libglibmm when the package install keeps aborting...
<nemo> not even any point in reporting it. is unique to my unfortunate situation.
<nemo> screwit. I have no idea what is broken. it may be a waste of bandwidth due to possibly uncached things, but I'm going to reinstall everything.
<edgy> Hi, I am getting Errors were encountered while processing:
<edgy>  linux-image-2.6.28-10-generic
<edgy> all of you encounter this when update?
<ribo> I did not
<keepsake> Not here.
<keepsake> Also, no real noticible change after upgrade to 9.04.
<edgy> strange
<edgy> so how can I get around it?
<keepsake> Weird, 2.6.28-10?
<keepsake> I'm running 2.6.24-19
<maxb> You need to tell people about the actual error you got, not the summary at the end which just said there was an error.
<maxb> keepsake: What is weird about that?
<ribo> keepsake: then you're not completely on 9.04
<keepsake> ribo: After update-manager -d, do I still need to apt-get dist-update?
<keepsake> Or?
<maxb> 2.6.24-19 is a hardy kernel
<ribo> have you ever edited your /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<edgy> maxb: you are right, ...
<keepsake> ribo: Not yet =S
<keepsake> ribo: You mean before? Yes.
<ribo> that's probably why
<ribo> it won't fix it if you've changed it
<keepsake> ribo: What do I do to get around it and get Jaunty's kernel?
<ribo> dist-upgrade might ask about the changed
<ribo> *changes
<keepsake> Okay, thanks.
<keepsake> I'll try.
<maxb> keepsake: dpkg -l | fgrep linux-image ... do you have a 2.6.28 kernel installed at all?
<keepsake> I'll pastebin, one sec.
<edgy> maxb: actually there isn't more details but now I tried -f dist-upgrade and really have detailed error at http://pastebin.ca/1363589
<charlie-tca> keepsake: even hardy is up to .6.24-23
<keepsake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/132613/
<keepsake> I have all of those
<keepsake> Or so the output would say.
<maxb> edgy: Have you somehow uninstalled grub?
<keepsake> Not 100% sure what the ii and rc mean
<maxb> ii is "Installation desired, Installed", rc is "Removal desired, config-files remain"
<keepsake> maxb: How can I fix my kernel version?
<maxb> there's a key at the top of dpkg -l output
<MTecknology> broken :) ... :P
<maxb> keepsake: You have linux-image-2.6.28-10-generic installed, so you just need to boot it
<keepsake> maxb: How do I boot it? Do I edit my boot file?
<edgy> maxb: you are wonderful. I don't know how you guessed that but one of the updates asked me to install lilo (to my surprise!) and I said yes, now I installed grub and it works
<maxb> keepsake: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<keepsake> maxb: Yeah, okay, thanks =)
<edgy> maxb: really, how did you guessed it from that error?
<maxb> edgy: eek. You don't want to switch between bootloaders without a lot of care
<maxb> edgy: "Could not find postinst hook script [update-grub]."
<edgy> maxb: really thanks for helping
<keepsake> maxb: Is there a utility that can be used to edit it for me?
<maxb> no. You said earlier you'd edited it before
<keepsake> I did, but that's only to fix my Windows boot.
<keepsake> I didn't touch the Ubuntu sections
<maxb> hmm
<maxb> pastebin the entire file if you like
<edgy> maxb: you seems so professional so allow me to ask for more please. I cannot connect to my wlan at work, and when I try manual scan I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/132593/  These IE: Unknows are strange to me and the encryption type is not mentioned, any idea?
<keepsake> maxb: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132618/.
<maxb> edgy: Sorry, wireless is not a particular area of expertise for me
<keepsake> I'd change it myself, but I'm not sure what the root=UUID... should be.
<edgy> maxb: np, may be some one else can help me on this
<maxb> keepsake: hmm.. you don't have the 2.6.28 kernel in the file at all
<keepsake> maxb: Yeah, although the other command showed I have 2.6.28 installed...
<keepsake> =S
<maxb> Please pastebin your /etc/kernel-img.conf
<keepsake> will do, one sec
<keepsake> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132619/
<maxb> well that's weird
<maxb> the hook entries that are supposed to run update-grub are there
<keepsake> I think it's mostly likely because
<maxb> Try running update-grub (as root) and see if it detects the 2.6.28 kernel and writes it into the menu.lst
<keepsake> during the 9.04 installation I opted to keep my menu.lst
<keepsake> Okay, one second.
<keepsake> Checking updated menu.lst...
<edgy> maxb: I am afraid if I booted my PC I may find a problem, do you think so?
<maxb> edgy: Possible... do you know for certain what you were using before, grub or lilo?
<edgy> maxb: it's grub menu that I see even if grub is removed somehow but can't explain that
<keepsake> maxb: It detected my 2.6.28-10 but didn't change menu.lst: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/132621/
<maxb> keepsake: um. bizarre.
<maxb> that makes no sense.
<nemo> *sigh* I hate wasting mirror bandwidth
<nemo> I'm going to have to give another donation in thanks for the 600 megs of b/w I just burned through
<maxb> Are you absolutely sure there's no mention of 2.6.28 in /boot/grub/menu.lst after that last command?
<keepsake> maxb: Ah, there we go, I fixed it.
<eMaX> hi all
<keepsake> maxb: I renamed old menu.lst and had update-grub make a new one, and this worked. I'll copy old settings back.
<eMaX> jaunty 64 bit acroread doesn't work / hangs. if you have that problem, use --sync in front of the filename
<maxb> edgy: Right... well, if all that happened is that you installed lilo removing grub, and then installed grub removing lilo, I *think* you're *probably* ok
<edgy> maxb: ok thanks a lot again
<eternal_p> eMaX: nice, any idea what that does to cause it to crash
<eMaX> I have no idea
<keepsake> maxb: Thanks for your help, going to reboot to load 2.6.28-10
<eMaX> I renamed /usr/bin/acroread to acroread.bin and added a script that puts the parameter in front
<eMaX> also whatever you do, never install ttf-oriya-fonts
<eMaX> particularly not if you use wine or codeweavers
<eMaX> :)
<eMaX> it crashes office 2007 severely whenever you have something with a .wmf inside. hard to find thing.
<MTecknology> I think something is broken - http://paste.ubuntu.com/132624/
<eMaX> MTecknology, lol
<eMaX> you're going to have more diskspace though
<MTecknology> eMaX: :P...
<MTecknology> eMaX: I saw this happen once in 8.10 in dev stage - lost my whole system since I didn't know what was going on
<MTecknology> any suggestiong for the fix?
<eMaX> well I just did an update and that did not want to uninstall the whole system. no, no fix here. did you just apt-get update;apt-get upgrade ?
<MTecknology> that works fine
<MTecknology> i noticed this when I tried to install totem
<eMaX> what's the point in using aptitude -f
<eMaX> ok I haven't that - I'm using mplayer etc. from medibuntu
<eMaX> anyway good luck I need to make some food or else my wife's going to eat me.
<MTecknology> eMaX: install -f is for fix
<keepsake> Hmm, 2.6.28-10 loaded now
<MTecknology> Aggressively try to fix broken packages.
<keepsake> maxb: If you're still there, do you think I should "upgrade" to EXT4, or stick with EXT3?
<maxb> If you're not sure, you should be sticking with ext3
<MTecknology> maxb: any suggestions for me?
<keepsake> maxb: I want to use ext4, but I'm just not sure of the steps to take.
<eMaX> keepsake, stick with ext3 or else read the current thread somewhere about killing small files
<eMaX> bbl
<keepsake> eMaX: Killing small files? I'll take a look.
<maxb> keepsake: Think of it as a challenge - if you can't track down the information on how to upgrade yourself, ext4 isn't ready enough for you yet :-)
<keepsake> maxb: I'm on it =P
<maxb> MTecknology: egads that's uhm... "impressive". How did you manage that/
<maxb> *?
<keepsake> maxb: And by the way, are there supposed to be no restricted drivers? Or is there a setting that got reset?
<MTecknology> egads?/
<maxb> expression of surprise
<maxb> keepsake: no restricted drivers? What do you mean precisely?
<keepsake> maxb: The "Hardware Drivers" option returns an empty window.
<MTecknology> maxb: I think I perhaps fixed it :)
<MTecknology> dloading 170MB
<maxb> keepsake: that will only show ones relevant to detected hardware
<keepsake> maxb: There used to be drivers for my graphics card though, or is it just because there isn't fglrx for Jaunty yet?
<keepsake> eMaX: When you talked about killing small files, do you mean data loss?
<maxb> keepsake: There is no fglrx for Jaunty yet. AMD are being annoyingly slow
<MTecknology> maxb: ok... it's not fixed... but better
<maxb> keepsake: Also, unless your card is very new, there may never be a compatible fglrx :-/
<maxb> There is news on some forums that they are dropping support for all but R600/700 series
<keepsake> maxb: My card isn't really old, but it's not really new either =\
<keepsake> maxb: There used to be compatible fglrx in 8.04 =P
<maxb> The Mobility FireGL V5200 in my laptop is R500 :-(
<maxb> Fortunately the opensource radeon driver in jaunty is giving me decent compiz and DVD playback so I'm happy
<keepsake> maxb: So if the issue with ext4 is delayed allocation, would changing the "VM tuning parameters" make up for the problems?
<MTecknology> maxb: it looks like this might be a bug in aptitude
<maxb> keepsake: No idea. My advice on ext4 is that if you're unsure, don't yet.
<keepsake> maxb: Okay, thanks.
<keepsake> maxb: Seeing as you're at least pretty experienced with Linux, is having a VM for Windows a good idea?
<MTecknology> keepsake: right now the software that uses it can cause issues w/ syncs and you lose data
<keepsake> MTecknology: I see, thanks. Maybe I'll use ext4 when Jaunty is released.
<maxb> keepsake: That would depend on whether you care in the slightest about Windows any more :-)  I don't. I've made my escape completely :-)
<antoranz> guys... do you know when the kde blank screen bug correction will be out for mortal jaunty users?
<keepsake> maxb: =P I wished I could escape to Linux, but there are certain programs that refuse to run properly in Wine and such that I need for school.
<antoranz> keepsake: did you try virtualization?
<keepsake> antoranz: That's what I'm looking into right now; more specifically, VirtualBox.
<antoranz> k
<eternal_p> keepsake: when it comes to your hardware drives, yuo need to run update manager first, get updated then reboot then run it
<MTecknology> lol - apt wants to drop dkms...
<MTecknology> and fakeroot
<keepsake> eternal_p: Okay, I'll try that.
<keepsake> eternal_p: No significant updates available though.
<eternal_p> what kind of hardware
<keepsake> Phenom 9500, ATI 2400Pro card (which really sucks)
<MTecknology> I wonder if it wanting to remove xorg is bad
<MTecknology> YES - Fixed! :D
<MTecknology> hopefully a reboot works
<keepsake> !yay | MTecknology
<ubottu> MTecknology: Glad you made it! :-)
<keepsake> VirtualBox running, awesome.
<keepsake> Is there a way to access files inside a VirtualBox hd (.vdi) from outside?
<nemo> *sigh* that crash in upgrade screwed something up - getting a lot of "exec format error" on install/uninstall of packages
<nemo> anyone have any idea *what* might be screwed up?
<eternal_p> keepsake: what do you mean?
<eternal_p> you can do a samba shared drive, or a virtualbox shared drive
<nemo> I'm doing a dpkg -i reinstall of a bunch of stuff and crossing my fingers.
<keepsake> eternal_p: Would that allow me to read files inside the .vdi virtual hard drive?
<eternal_p> keepsake: without virtualbox running and loaded? no
<MTecknology> Is there any way to see what video drivers X11 is using?
<keepsake> eternal_p: Ah, okay, thanks.
<keepsake> MTecknology: Check your xorg.conf?
<MTecknology> I'm assuming it's either nvidia or ati
<MTecknology> keepsake: ... go take a peek at it ;)
<MTecknology> keepsake: xorg.conf is no longer used
<keepsake> MTecknology: Oh, really? I didn't know, sorry >__<
<MTecknology> I'm sure I'm using either nvidia, ati, or intel
<MTecknology> not sure which it's picking up though
<MTecknology> hrm - or vesa i suppose - i pray not
<joaopinto> MTecknology, look at Xorg.0.log
<MTecknology> heh - last line in there - exaCopyDirty: Pending damage region empty!
<joaopinto> MTecknology, grep "LoadModule:" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<joaopinto> if you have an ATI card, most likely, vesa
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.com/m329bde84
<MTecknology> looks like it using intel
<keepsake> Weird, I have an ATI card, but it doesn't mention vesa anywhere.
<MTecknology> joaopinto: does this look bad, or not so bad? http://pastebin.com/m21ccfa5b
<IntuitiveNipple> MTecknology: glxinfo | grep '^OpenGL'
<MTecknology> IntuitiveNipple: http://pastebin.com/m69e7ae9
<IntuitiveNipple> Using the mesa driver
<MTecknology> IntuitiveNipple: any idea what package that comes in?
<noren> hi there need help, my system wont start kdm and stuck with console only
<MTecknology> xserver-xorg-video-?
<joaopinto> MTecknology, intel
<joaopinto> MTecknology, the intel driver is being loaded
<MTecknology> joaopinto: IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<noren> i just updated with the latest update, there are some packages i am unable to get while doing aptget update while in sudo/konsole
<MTecknology> joaopinto: that really long post I made, is that bad, or just how things are detected every time now?
<noren> using irssi frm the konsole for the time being
<thiebaude> IntuitiveNipple: i upgraded to 9.04 yesterday and it didn't work so for right now i went back to LTS
<MTecknology> if that's normal, I think I'd like to make a line(section) in xorg.conf to just tell it what to use every time
<noren> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<thiebaude> !stable
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<thiebaude> lol
<askand> Hi! Whos idea was it to add a timer to the shutdown? What was the rationale?
<askand> Any links to mailinglists where it was discussed?
<noren> well any help
<MTecknology> lol - I like how you guys say 9.04 isn't supported - but it kinda is :P - just not officially
<thiebaude> askand: there is a timer in 8.10
<askand> thiebaude: no there is not?
<thiebaude> i like the idea of a timer
<MTecknology> the timer is kinda mac like
<thiebaude> yes there is when you click on shutdown it gives you 60 sec
<askand> no, im on 8.10 now and it does not :S
<noren> well i got here 64bit need help, with kdm !!
<MTecknology> I'm gonna reboot and see if I still have a system :P
<MTecknology> ttyal
<keepsake> !ask | noren
<ubottu> noren: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noren> never mind i will try dist upgradde and then come here again
<MTecknology> keepsake: he did - above
<MTecknology> noren: read the topic
<keepsake> MTecknology: Ah, I see, I wasn't sure if his "kdm" problem was the same as the aptget
<noren> keepsake : i already aasked,, got broken kdm after latest update. it wont start
<keepsake> noren: I'm aware, sorry for the confusion.
<noren> i thought it  would be relevent to ask here as i m using jaunty
<keepsake> Well, it is, but it's still an alpha, so for all we know, it could just be a bug =\
<noren> keepsake: thats wat i was trying to confirm if its a bug then i wud wait or i will try to fix it at my end
<MTecknology> what package does that power applet come in?
<Pici> MTecknology: I'd guess it was gnome-power-manager
<MTecknology> I mean the shutdown/logout/hibernate/suspend
<nemo> ah. I see what my problem was
<MTecknology> default all teh way on the right of the gnome panel
<nemo> because the old install blew up, a bunch of the various config scripts were all broked
<nemo> borked
<MTecknology> Pici: I made a script like that for my system, but I'd like to replace it w/ that
<nemo> after I ran dpkg -i  it still errored on running the uninstall scripts, but did the new install anyway
<nemo> after that, apt-get upgrade stopped complaining
<nemo> and. hopefully it won't complain again
<MTecknology> !find gnome-video-thumbnailer
<ubottu> Package/file gnome-video-thumbnailer does not exist in jaunty
<MTecknology> yes it does
<nemo> MTecknology: you're getting crashes in thumbnailing too? :)
<MTecknology> nemo: no, I was trying to remove that thing
<nemo> MTecknology: really. why? iz cool. :-p
<MTecknology> nemo: huh?
<MTecknology> I love these new notifications...
<MTecknology> with my theme, they fit 100% perfect
<nemo> video thumbnails are like one of the few things I like about desktop environments
<Brinstar> argh its all broken
<Brinstar> lols
<Brinstar> bugamundos not here
<Brinstar> the partial upgrade went ok for me
<nemo> Brinstar: went ok for me too, once I (hopefully) unbroke that crashiness.
<Brinstar> hmm
<Brinstar> i didnt experience any of that
<Brinstar> yet :)
<nemo> well. during upgrade was the very worst time for system to lock up.  I didn't even get around to checking log file to see if there were clues as to why it happened
<ghindo> Is Python still broken in Jaunty?
<MTecknology> anyone know how to put a new line in a row of buttons for gmessage?
<crdlb> ghindo: what package specifically?
<crdlb> MTecknology: gmessage?
<MTecknology> !info gmessage
<ubottu> gmessage (source: gmessage): an xmessage clone based on GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 156 kB
<ghindo> crdlb: I thought that there were some issues with Python in Jaunty (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000541.html)
<crdlb> that wasn't about python itself, but about external packages that needed to be rebuilt
<crdlb> most of them have been (maybe all by now)
<crdlb> MTecknology: zenity?
<ghindo> crdlb: Okay, thank you
<crdlb> I guess that's more powerful than zenity
<joaopinto> there is still a problem with miro  (Python)
<ghindo> !info miro
<ubottu> miro (source: miro): GTK+ based RSS video aggregator. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1 (jaunty), package size 1967 kB, installed size 7580 kB
<MTecknology> crdlb: I just have a list of buttons that I want split onto two rows
<crdlb> I doubt you can do that
<MTecknology> !info gxmessage
<ubottu> Package gxmessage does not exist in jaunty
<MTecknology> hrm
<crdlb> why not use a real language? :)
<MTecknology> crdlb: hrm?
<MTecknology> crdlb: wanna see what I'm looking at?
<crdlb> sure
<MTecknology> http://pastebin.com/m3cc06d7c
<crdlb> hmm
 * crdlb has an idea
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> crdlb: what is it?
<crdlb> zenity --list --title "Take action" --text="What do you want to do?" --height 250 --column="Choices" "Suspend" "Hibernate" "Logout" "Reboot" "Shutdown"
<crdlb> it needs some tweaking, but that's the idea
<MTecknology> crdlb: nice
<crdlb> for anything more, you'll need to use something like pygtk :)
<MTecknology> crdlb: how do I evaluate the return?
<MTecknology> same way?
<crdlb> it returns the choice
<crdlb> as a string
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> ok :)
<MTecknology> crdlb: same case or to lower?
<MTecknology> heh - I'll check
<MTecknology> crdlb: thanks, I like that a lot
<BUGabundo> nice... pidgin is memory leaking
<BUGabundo> that would explain why it crashes EVERY 1st time I start it after boot
<BUGabundo> but the 2nd works
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> dtchen: hi
 * BUGabundo checks email... wants to know how NM icon thread is going
<DanaG> Stupid friggin' update-manager...
<DanaG> just auto-launched to show me 5-WEEK OLD updates.
<DanaG> That's the last time I'd booted this drive.
<DanaG> You'd think, at the very least, they'd UPDATE THE FRIGGIN' PACKAGE CACHE before showing update-manager!
<DanaG> ... because auto-launching to show 5-week old updates....... is just plain stupid.
<DanaG> nm icon thread?
<m_tadeu> hi all
<crdlb> MTecknology: the only thing I don't like is that there's no default choice
<m_tadeu> what do you guys advise to update my dyndns?
<crdlb> MTecknology: you can enable that by adding another column and using --radiolist, but then you cannot select a row by clicking anywhere in it
<MTecknology> crdlb: I'll use arrow keys for it - and a default would be nice
<MTecknology> crdlb: I like it
<crdlb> MTecknology: well, you can have a default, you just can't indicate it
<MTecknology> crdlb: how do you do that?
<crdlb> the exit code will still indicate whether cancel or ok was pressed
<BUGabundo> DanaG: yeah... haven't you seen it?
<BUGabundo> ok with 5 week old you should have the older one! be ready
<DanaG> Or are you speaking of the using no-signal to indicate no-connection.... even on non-wifi-capable computers?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> its still on going!
<MTecknology> I should go buy my gf a flower - I bought her some but they're dying...
<BUGabundo> charlie backed me up!!! LUVelly
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: OT!!
<DPic_> anybody know why there is a live CD and DVD?
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: ask Hobbsee or something!
 * BUGabundo ducks
<MTecknology> huh?
<BUGabundo> DPic_: please explain!
<MTecknology> It's been a while since I've talked to Hobbsee
<DPic_> BUGabundo, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/alpha-6/
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: but you confused me
<DPic_> there is the normal live CD, and a live DVD, which doesn't say that the differrence is
<BUGabundo> DPic_: humm bigger ? more packages!
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: most of us are *geeks*
<BUGabundo> we can't help you with sentimental probs!
<BUGabundo> but if you have a kernel prob, you can most probably find 2 or 3 interessed in helping
<BUGabundo> LOL
<DPic_> BUGabundo, i'd assume something like that, but what extra packages are there? is there a list online or somethin
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: it wasn't a problem - just random statement - I did a permanent part of -offtopic
<BUGabundo> DPic_: I think so! just not sure where!
<BUGabundo> you can search for the seeds and check the depencies
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I never go there... but I think I should
<BUGabundo> it would help me vent a bit
 * BUGabundo checks #ubuntu-offtopic
<MTecknology> BUGabundo: don't - it's not worth it
<MTecknology> there's a reason I won't go back
<DanaG> someone wanna' link to that thread?
<DPic_> BUGabundo, ah, found it http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<BUGabundo> that's not it DPic_
<MTecknology> what's the diff between sysklogd and klogd ?
<BUGabundo> DanaG: sure
<BUGabundo> im the OP
<DPic_> BUGabundo, it isn't a list, but it explains that the main advantage is for language packs
<BUGabundo> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2009-March/007345.html
<BUGabundo> DanaG: ^^^^^^^^^
<BUGabundo> DPic_: ok
<DrHalan> did "nautilus-cd-burner" get removed by purpose?
<crdlb> I believe it has been replaced by brasero in gnome
<hggdh> seems so. I remember a thread somewhere about it
<BUGabundo> I think so DrHalan
<BUGabundo> upstream change
<BUGabundo> it got dump by gnome
<BUGabundo> to reduce duplicate tools
<MTecknology> got my system down to 957 installed packaged
<DrHalan> so now i use brasero?
<MTecknology> packages*
<MTecknology> DrHalan: once you use it, you'll be glad it changed ;)
<MTecknology> DrHalan: but you could just install it...
<DrHalan> oh and they renamed brasero to "CD/DVD Creator" that is nice
<DrHalan> no no MTecknology i was just wondering
<filthpig> Hi all. On my ATI r200-based card I've experienced some problems with Jaunty since ~alpha4.. First I had very poor performance with Compiz effects enabled, so I disabled them. After some updates I tried to activate them again, but then I didn't get any window borders. Now, a few updates later, I just get the message that compiz could not be enabled. I'm running a dist-upgrade as I'm writing, so I'll see if that helps my situation.. No high h
<DrHalan> it just seemed strange that they did that right before beta
<DrHalan> filthpig: you use what driver?
<filthpig> DrHalan: the xorg-...-ati one.. the -radeon one doesn't support the r200 cards
<crdlb> wrong
<DrHalan> ati = radeon istn it?
<filthpig> is it? Hm. I might have misread something then
<crdlb> the only thing -radeon doesn't support is some weird pre-radeon stuff
<crdlb> other than that ati just loads radeon
<filthpig> maybe I meant -radeonhd?
<maxb> -ati is a wrapper which loads one of three other actual drivers depending on the card
<DrHalan> ah okay
<DrHalan> ah nice :)
<crdlb> filthpig: first of all, make sure 'compiz' is installed
<crdlb> a bad update may have removed it a while ago if you didn't pay close attention :)
<filthpig> crdlb: okay. I'll check it once I've got these latest updates installed
<filthpig> my poor old Pentium M is kinda dying on me :)
<crdlb> with my poor RV200 (which is an R100), XAA is a bit faster than EXA
<crdlb> and EXA is now the default for radeon
<filthpig> okay. Is it a big deal to switch to XAA?
<filthpig> (and what are the pros and cons of doing so?)
<crdlb> Option "AccelMethod" "XAA" in Section "Device" of your xorg.conf
<filthpig> ah, even I can do that :p
 * DanaG hopes r300 EXA works better than R300 XAA.
<crdlb> EXA makes use of the 3d engine, whereas with XAA it doesn't really try
<DanaG> cool.
<DanaG> I've booted my 32-bit Jaunty hard drive over USB on a random different system at school.
<crdlb> but this gpu is so weak, that it's not really worth the effort
<DanaG> 01:00.1 Display controller [0380]: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 [Radeon X300SE] [1002:5b70]
<kosmonaut1> were do i find the settings -in *gconf-edidor*- for gnome-power-manager: So that I can set the cpufreq behavior. AFAIK in 8.04 it was apps -> gnome-power-manager -> cpufreq -> policy_ac...In jaunty I can't find it.
<crdlb> filthpig: EXA is also required for textured video with compiz, but I use the hardware overlay anyway
<MTecknology> anyone wanna argue that ubuntu is slower than other distros? here we go - http://s5.tinypic.com/2a8m8i1.jpg
<crdlb> because of the crappy gpu :)
<nemo> crdlb: heh. better than my Intel card :)
<crdlb> nemo: which one? ;)
<nemo> crdlb: I had to add a "Reduced Quality" flag to hedgewars just to make the game playable :)
<nemo> before adding the flag I got 7fps - after turning off most textures I got it up to a blazig 14fps
<filthpig> oh, updates are done, brb
<crdlb> one of those 4500 HD chips is vastly better than mine
<BUGabundo> did I hear *hedgewars* ?????????????
<BUGabundo> I love ittttttttt
<nemo> crdlb: (14fps at 800x600)
<nemo> BUGabundo: thanks :)
<nemo> BUGabundo: have you tried the nightlies?
<crdlb> so what is it? an i915?
<nemo> yeah
<MTecknology> What do you guys think of that boot time?
<josh-l> hi, anyone know if there is anything I can do to install koffice2 on kubuntu intrepid?
<filthpig> aha! crdlb, you're correct, compiz actually has been uninstalled at some point :D
<BUGabundo> "Not enough free disk space
<BUGabundo> The upgrade needs a total of 159M free space on disk '/'. Please free at least an additional 2430k of disk space on '/'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'."
<BUGabundo> damnnnnnn
<MTecknology> doesn't look like I'll be able to trim that much unless I remove a bunch of stuff and start running startup processes parallel
<BUGabundo> nemo: not enouth time to play!
<BUGabundo> need to go back and play some more
<BUGabundo> need free space 1st
<nemo> BUGabundo: clear /var/cache/apt/archives  ? :)
<BUGabundo> yep
<BUGabundo> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
 * DanaG has his system boot in like 29 seconds.
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda1             9.3G  8.7G  150M  99% /
<BUGabundo> tmpfs                 2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /lib/init/rw
<BUGabundo> varrun                2.0G  128K  2.0G   1% /var/run
<BUGabundo> varlock               2.0G     0  2.0G   0% /var/lock
<BUGabundo> udev                  2.0G   88K  2.0G   1% /dev
<BUGabundo> tmpfs                 2.0G  4.4M  1.9G   1% /dev/shm
<BUGabundo> lrm                   2.0G  2.4M  1.9G   1% /lib/modules/2.6.28-10-generic/volatile
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda5             282G  167G  115G  60% /home
<nemo> BUGabundo: was that reaaaally necessary?
<BUGabundo> sorry for the spam
<BUGabundo> forgot '/'
<jussi01> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BUGabundo> mine takes 80secs
<BUGabundo> sorryyyyy
<ghindo> !flood | BUGabundo
<ubottu> BUGabundo: please see above
<BUGabundo> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<BUGabundo> /dev/sda1             9.3G  8.7G  150M  99% /
<nemo> I saw it the first time
<BUGabundo> I meant just to say this!!!
<nemo> BUGabundo: rm -rf /home/bugabundo/Videos/Porn
<DanaG> heh, you should see my disk usage.
<filthpig> MTecknology: not bad. According to bootchart my computer boots in 25 secs, but the time it takes to get the desktop up and running almost doubles my time.. For me that's more important..
<BUGabundo> not on that partition
<BUGabundo> lol
<DanaG> Lots and lots of random stuff.
<DanaG> Mostly various anime series.
<nemo> mine has like a year of TDS/TCR
<nemo> I don't know why I'm keeping them
<nemo> mostly 'cause I still have space I guess
<DanaG> At least I offload most of the biggest, least-frequently-used stuff to the 640 gig external.
<MTecknology> filthpig: you mean after you press enter after your password?
<BUGabundo> guys ... OT
<kosmonaut1> some1?
<MTecknology> filthpig: for me that's a whopping 3sec
<nemo> BUGabundo: anyway. with baobab, shouldn't be hard to clean that sucker up
<nemo> I used to use jdiskreport before someone wrote a native one
<filthpig> MTecknology: well, I've got automatic logon so I don't even have to do that
<DanaG> hmm, where can I get a Jaunty ARM Alternate-CD.
<DanaG> ?
<joaopinto> can someone else confirm bug 344500 ?
<filthpig> brb
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344500 in alarm-clock "The entire system crashes when opening the alarm-clock applet" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344500
<DanaG> baobab sucks -- doesn't show any files, at all!
<DanaG> I use filelight instead.
<DanaG> Bummer: filelight totally ignores the "do not scan these dirs" setting if you scan /   .
<DanaG> argh, where's an ARM non-netboot ISO?
<BUGabundo> nemo: its all those dbgsym packages!
<nemo> heh
<nemo> those *are* large
<joaopinto> BUGabundo, can you test alarm-clock ?
<joaopinto> is not a system crash, just a X freeze, I think :P
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: nope
<DrHalan> so if nautilus-cd-burner got removed from gnome will teh same happen with ekiga as there is now empathy?
<joaopinto> :\
<crdlb> did ubuntu ever pick up fedora's trick for making those debug symbol files smaller?
<BUGabundo> DrHalan: ekiga is KDE
<crdlb> ekiga is gnome
<crdlb> formerly known as gnomemeeting
<DrHalan> kopete is kde
<untitled> hello. I have an usb microphone, it workes fine in kubuntu 8.10, but in 9.04 in kmix I can't increase the volume. The mic is recognized well, but the bar in kmix is in the bottom and won't go up
<crdlb> DrHalan: it might, I guess
<filthpig> and back :)
<untitled> and it is not reaction on any changes in alsamixer
<crdlb> is ekiga an official part of the gnome deesktop?
<BUGabundo> crdlb: really???
 * DanaG hopes armel will work on a Zaurus.
<DrHalan> would be cool if the ekiga and maybe pidign people would support empathy it is really nice
<BUGabundo> never knew!
<DrHalan> but misses some polishing
<crdlb> BUGabundo: not everything with a 'k' in it is for kde :)
<DanaG> One thing my audio chip can do, that PA won't take advantage of:
<BUGabundo> eeheheheeheh
<DanaG> Two simultaneous, independent capture streams.
<BUGabundo> not the name, but the look!
<BUGabundo> it always felt like kde app
<DrHalan> is it just me or would a lot more people actually use kde if it wasn't using all those Ks
<filthpig> MTecknology: I used a stopwatch to measure my boot time now, and it clocked in at 1 min 4 secs
<DanaG> Kyeah, kthat k-based knaming kscheme kreally kis kannoying.
<crdlb> DrHalan: well, as a gnome user, the 'k's are actually sort of nice
<crdlb> they say "this isn't the app you're looking for" :P
<filthpig> haha
<filthpig> anyhoo, desktop effects are up and running again!
<DrHalan> if the ad least used a soft letter maybe a vowel or so...
<MTecknology> filthpig: ouch - I want to trim mine down more
<nemo> hm. you know. how *do* you tell baobab not to try scanning cifs mounts? the interface prefs are annoyingly minimalist
<DanaG> baobab also doesn't show any frigggin' FILES.
<DrHalan> i hope that xsane gets dropped soon gnomeScan is nicee =)
<DanaG> Makes it useless for me.
<filthpig> MTecknology: oh well. At work I almost daily prepare Vista machines for customers, and holy COW that OS takes ages to boot, shut down, install updates and everything!
<m_tadeu> doesn't jaunty come with hotway?
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart/
<DanaG> vboxdrv's find and grep take at least a half a second of that.
<MTecknology> filthpig: lol - ya - tha compared to this is pretty interesting :P - I'm running off though
<crdlb> speaking of TDS/TCR ...
 * crdlb will be gone for ~42 minutes
<DanaG> Hmm, what should I do to optimize my boot further?
<filthpig> One customer had a problem with the mobile broadband modem he bought, and I decided to have a look at it.. The machine, a brand-spanking new HP with Centrino 2 and all the works, took several minutes to boot.. And it was a 64 bit system...
<filthpig> crdlb: sure it's not gonna be 43? ;)
<nemo> DanaG: what did you use to generate that chart?
<DanaG> pybootchartgui
<DanaG> finally got added to the repo.
<DanaG> It's been broken out from bootchart.
<nemo> DanaG: neat.
<filthpig> hm, do you need a gui for that? I simply installed the bootchart package from the repos
<DanaG> pybootchartgui also auto-generates pngs.
<DanaG> It used to be a java thing as part of the bootchart package itself.
<nemo> filthpig: despite all the time I hang out on commandlines, I'm still a sucker for teh guis
<nemo> if I'm not using it every single day, I want a gui
<DanaG> I wish I knew what to do to further speed up my boot.
<filthpig> you don't need to use the CLI at all, just reboot your computer and pick up the bootchart print at /var/log/bootchart :)
<nemo> DanaG: is this boot parallelised?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<nemo> is hard for me to tell from the graph :)
<DanaG> It's set to CONCURRENCY=shell
<nemo> DanaG: odd they all seem to finish at about the same time?
<nemo> that seems a tad improbable
<nemo> at least, I'm getting the sense there are a few things happening in parallel now.
<nemo> mount.ntfs for example
<nemo> seems to finish at same time as say, sshd
<nemo> is there some blocking thing going on?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<nemo> or pccardd
<DanaG> The only cardbus device in that laptop is a Ricoh Bay8Controller.
<DanaG> It's a SmartCard reader, that happens to be HARDWIRED into the laptop.
<DanaG> Thanks, HP, but I would've rather had the danged cardbus slot!
<filthpig> what's seahorse?
<nemo> DanaG: also. one of the entries seems to overflow the 45s mark
<DanaG> Oh, and the module seems to be pata_pcmcia
<nemo> I think the issue is your chart doesn't extend far enough to the right
<nemo> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart/EliteBook-jaunty-20090313-7.png
<nemo> the entry between dbus-daemon and dnsmasq for example
<DanaG> That'd be a bug in pybootchartgui, then.
<virtuelv> someone, please hand me a time machine
<nemo> DanaG: fixit :-p
<virtuelv> I need to go back and uninvent that dainbramage called "MTP"
<nemo> DanaG: sooo.  yeah. I'm going with. "insufficient data to make recommendations"
<nemo> :-p
<DanaG> MTP?
<DanaG> as in MTP-based media player thingy?
 * DanaG happens to have a USB Mass Storage-based media player thingy.
<DanaG> Far more sane.
<virtuelv> yes
<virtuelv> my device is, unfortunately, capable of both MTP and UMS
<virtuelv> and since 9.04, Ubuntu insists that my device is MTP
<virtuelv> which is completely braindamaged
<virtuelv> and the bugs about it aren't being triaged
<DanaG> Here's something odd with my iAudio6: if I put it in mtp mode... it still connects in UMS mode.
<DanaG> ... even in Windows, unless I specifically do "update driver"
<virtuelv> I bought my Walkman specifically because it was linux-compatible, and a mass-storage device
<DanaG> Next device I plan to get:
<DanaG> http://www.dapreview.net/p/content/content.php?content.348
<DrHalan> DanaG: isn't there a file on the player like ".is_mtp" or so that you can just remove?
<virtuelv> and the bug, as I said, isn't triaged
<virtuelv> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/330383
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330383 in gvfs "MTP is preferred over UMS/MSC" [Undecided,New]
<DanaG> On mine, it's a setting that you can change in the settings UI on the device.
<DanaG> It also changes the device ID a bit.
<virtuelv> mine doesn't have that setting
<DanaG> oh yeahzzz, and here's my system drive: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/HDTune_Benchmark_ST9250421AS.png
<DanaG> -1.0% CPU usage... nice.
<DanaG> How do you even GET negative CPU usage?
<nemo> DanaG: is it only measuring one core perhaps?
<DanaG> Beats me.
<nemo> +/- 1% has happened to me with dual core
<nemo> like 101% usage
<DanaG> Also, I'm not sure what that hideous purple thing in the titlebar is.
<DanaG> It sure wasn't there when I screenshotted it.
<DanaG> Previous drive: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/HDTune_Benchmark_Hitachi_HTS722020K9S.png
<nemo> BTW, folks here know that compiz can do that blur on transparency right? :)
<DanaG> And a drive over eSATA: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/HDTune_Benchmark_SAMSUNG_HD642JJ.png
<nemo> the one clever thing that vista aero did - breaks up sharp lines which were always a problem with transparent or pseudo-transparent windows
<DanaG> heh, just realized my wallpaper shows through.
<DanaG> Samsung 640GB.  Kickass hard drive.  Damn fast, and damn quiet.
<DanaG> I also have other random stuff there, too.
<DanaG> .... like this graph of the battery in a Toshiba laptop: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Screenshot-Power%20History-9.png
<Laney> dtchen: Just discovering that miro causes pulse to die far more often than anything else does
<Laney> don't know if that's interesting to you
<DanaG> http://www.dapreview.net/comment.php?comment.news.4483
<dtchen> Laney: what does pulseaudio -vvv tell you?
<dtchen> Laney: (i can't debug without relevant info)
<dtchen> Laney: be aware that -vvv will probably spam syslog
<Laney> dtchen: OK, how to debug is what I was after
<BUGabundo> dtchen: did manage to check my logs?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: not yet; i have a few rather pressing things to wrap up
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> ok
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i will get to them tonight
<BUGabundo> I'll wait in silence... pun intended
<BUGabundo> bug 343258
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343258 in pulseaudio "Logs from yesterday daily image" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343258
<dtchen> BUGabundo: yes, i have it in my inbox
<BUGabundo> just in case you want to know, other then the email I sent you dtchen
<BUGabundo> I've added the alsa .sh
<BUGabundo> forget to say I have both KDE and GNOME desktops
<BUGabundo> not sure it matters!
<Laney> running with -vvv now; logs coming when it next dies
<dtchen> BUGabundo: can you reproduce the error on a fresh daily-live boot?
<Laney> guh, audio/video is out of sync now
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> fresh daily all works!
<BUGabundo> aplay makes noise, but totem works
<dtchen> BUGabundo: excellent, that's a data point.
<BUGabundo> so its not HW
<BUGabundo> I know!
<DrHalan> talking about linxu devices. Is there any other phone supporting the OpenMoko yet except the Neo?
<BUGabundo> that's why I collected all of that data
<BUGabundo> as a baseline
<dtchen> BUGabundo: can you reproduce the symptom with a fresh user logged into GNOME?
<BUGabundo> haven't tried it
<BUGabundo> but I've deleted .pulse a few times
<BUGabundo> not sure other userspace stuff is keot
<BUGabundo> *kept
<BUGabundo> but will create a new user and test
<BUGabundo> tomorrow I'll update the log
<dtchen> BUGabundo: if you can reproduce the error with a fresh user, then you should do the following:
<dtchen> sudo /alsa/sbin force-unload
<dtchen> sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<dtchen> then shutdown, wait 2 minutes, and power up
<dtchen> the cold powercycle is necessary to reset the codec
<BUGabundo> why 2min?
 * BUGabundo creating a new user
 * dtchen thinks
<dtchen> hmm
<dtchen> ok, before you do the reboot thing, please take a look at /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<dtchen> on line 12, make sure you don't have ... { :sbin/modprobe ...
<dtchen> if you do, change that :sbin to /sbin
<BUGabundo> humm
<dtchen> (that's bug 344213)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344213 in alsa-driver "Typo in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344213
<BUGabundo> dtchen: the new user should "Use Audio Devices" ?
<BUGabundo> its there by default when creating a new user
<dtchen> BUGabundo: not yet
<BUGabundo> not sure that will place him in Audio group
<dtchen> that adds the user to @audio, which should not be necessary when using PA
<BUGabundo> bug ?
<dtchen> we need to see what happens
 * BUGabundo checks typo
<BUGabundo> Invalid arguments!
<BUGabundo> pastebinit v0.11.2
<BUGabundo> Reads on stdin for input or takes a filename as first parameter
<BUGabundo> Optional arguments:
<BUGabundo> 	-h This help screen
<BUGabundo> 	-b <pastebin url:default is 'http://pastebin.com'>
<BUGabundo> 	-a <author:default is 'bugabundo'>
<BUGabundo> 	-f <format of paste:default is 'text'>
<BUGabundo> 	-r <parent posts ID:defaults to none>
<BUGabundo> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132719/
<dtchen> yes
<dtchen> look at line 12
<BUGabundo> it says sbin
<dtchen> it says :sbin, which is obviously incorrect as a path
<dtchen> it should be /sbin, not :sbin
<BUGabundo> install snd /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install snd $CMDLINE_OPTS && { /sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-ioctl32 ; :sbin/modprobe --quiet --use-blacklist snd-seq ; }
<dtchen> see above for bug reference
<dtchen> look at the last ------> :sbin/modprobe
<BUGabundo> I did purge and resinstall all audio and pulse last week
<BUGabundo> should that be fix by then?
<dtchen> that fix has not been uploaded yet
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> no /
<BUGabundo> so adding manually fixes it?
<dtchen> see the bug report; i only just fixed it
<dtchen> it looks like scott accidentally used ':' instead of '/'
<dtchen> but yes, you will need to still test the cold powercycle procedure
<Laney> grr, heisenbug
<yharrow> Anybody know how to get sound for SDL application?
<yharrow> it seems to be broken for all SDL applications
<yharrow> also flash has a different sound level that cant be controled from volume manager
<virtuelv> wow. new skins were a welcome change from Human
<Laney> holy!
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: back
<BUGabundo1> run put of battery
<yharrow> virtuelv, new skins?
<Laney> I'm actually getting new volume notifications
<Laney> :D!
<virtuelv> yharrow: s/skins/themes/
<BUGabundo1> and NEW notifications didn't warn me
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: typo fixed
<yharrow> virtuelv, what is the default theme now?
<BUGabundo1> now what?
<virtuelv> yharrow: dunno what default is, but Dust, Dust Sand and New Wave are now available by default
<virtuelv> and they actually look good
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: did you try the remove-reboot test?
<yharrow> virtuelv, im personally a fan of Miu and Impressionism, But anything is better than the old theme.
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: humm no! is that from the bug report?
<virtuelv> yharrow: I won't say "anything is better"
<yharrow> virtuelv, eh. yeah. But Dust is better for sure.
<virtuelv> Since 2005, I've never been able to use other themes for more than a couple of days at most, before reverting to Human
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: no, i just described it above
<BUGabundo1> didn't get it
<BUGabundo1> I think
<BUGabundo1> lost battery
<dtchen> 18:17 < dtchen> sudo /alsa/sbin force-unload
<dtchen> 18:17 < dtchen> sudo rm -f /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<dtchen> 18:17 < dtchen> then shutdown, wait 2 minutes, and power up
<dtchen> 18:17 < dtchen> the cold powercycle is necessary to reset the codec
<dtchen> i'm pretty sure you did; you asked why 2 mins
<BUGabundo1> last line: (10:23:49 PM) dtchen: it looks like scott accidentally used ':' instead of '/'
<BUGabundo1> ah that
<BUGabundo1> ok will do
<BUGabundo1> I did fix the typo too
<yharrow> I know what you mean. I probably could have found a nice theme on gnome-looks, but was too much hassle for me.
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: "sudo: /alsa/sbin: command not found"
<yharrow> And all the other included ones were terrible, or at best mediocre
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: flip it
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: /sbin/alsa
<yharrow> Does anybody know how to make SDL sound work again?
<yharrow> or is permanently broken
<BUGabundo1> $ sudo /sbin/alsa force-unload
<BUGabundo1> eheh
<BUGabundo1> HUUUUUUUU sound|
<BUGabundo1> pidgin just pinged
<BUGabundo1> KDE also just fired something
<dtchen> yharrow: please describe what the symptoms are
<BUGabundo1> warning me about audio device being removedd
<BUGabundo1> and I'm on gnome
<BUGabundo1> LOL
<dtchen> yharrow: do non-SDL apps give audible audio?
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: "  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Do you want KDE to permanently forget about these devices? "
<virtuelv> yharrow: I just wish theme installation and removal was easier
<yharrow> dtchen, running applications that utilize SDL, such as tremulous and warzone-2100 give no audible audio, whereas other types of applications do.
<BUGabundo1> YES / NO ?
<DanaG> For me, g-p-m still shows the OLD brightness UI.
<dtchen> yharrow: is `pasuspender -- speaker-test -c2' audible?
<yharrow> virtuelv, I find that theme installation is pretty painless. But 2 things bug me. 1. You can't double click a theme for installation. 2. If a theme with the same name is already installed, you get an error and no option to overwrite the old theme
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: you probably don't want KDE to forget about those devices
<yharrow> dtchen, no
<yharrow> dtchen, no sound
<dtchen> yharrow: ok, which apps have audible audio/
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: too late! there they went!
<yharrow> dtchen, Totem, Flash, System sounds
<dtchen> yharrow: is GStreamer configured to use alsasink, autoaudiosink, or pulsesink?
<yharrow> dtchen, I'm not sure. How would I find that out?
<amortvigil> why isnt plymouth included already?
<IntuitiveNipple> because we have no KMS
<IntuitiveNipple> that comes with 2.6.29
<dtchen> yharrow: gconftool --get /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/audiosink
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: KMS?
<IntuitiveNipple> amortvigil: Kernel Mode Switch
<dtchen> yharrow: also, gconftool --get /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/musicaudiosink
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: ahh ok because i did read there where plymout packages for jaunty
<yharrow> dtchen, pulsesink
<dtchen> yharrow: for which?
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: when wil 2.6.29 come out?
<yharrow> dtchen,  first command
<IntuitiveNipple> amortvigil: Ask Linus :)
<dtchen> yharrow: and for the second?
<yharrow> dtchen,  if these settings can be set with sounds prefs they are all set to pulseaudio manually
<yharrow> dtchen, second is pulsesink too
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: well err why has fedora it if the kernel isnt out yet?
<IntuitiveNipple> Redhat/Fedora have been the developers. They initially supported ATI cards and later have been working on the other xorg drivers for Intel, Nvidia, etc.
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: so it isnt possible to convert them to ubuntu's needs easly?
<dtchen> yharrow: they really should be set to autoaudiosink
<dtchen> yharrow: but, i digress
<IntuitiveNipple> We wait for upstream projects to release
<dtchen> yharrow: is libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio installed?
<BUGabundo1> dtchen: anything else before halt,pause, boot?
<dtchen> BUGabundo1: no
<BUGabundo1> ok
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: oke, to bad i long for plymouth :P
<BUGabundo1> see at the end of the tunnel
<IntuitiveNipple> amortvigil: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzExOA
 * BUGabundo1 reboots
<IntuitiveNipple> I long for the boot phase to be over as soon as possible.
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: what is so special about jaunty?
<IntuitiveNipple> special?
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: i long for a boot that is over asap and is charming at the same time
<yharrow> dtchen,  sorry for delays
<IntuitiveNipple> I don't want my PC to 'charm' me, I want it get a b****y move on:)
<yharrow> dtchen,  was installed earlier but it didnt help so I put it back to libsdl1.2debian-all
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: yea for what i can read its just hardy with a few updated programs
<amortvigil> and a little faster boot
<IntuitiveNipple> amortvigil: Isn't every release? That's the *point* of the release cycle
<yharrow> dtchen, I dont remember If i rebooted after last time I installed that. so maybe I should try again?
<dtchen> no need to reboot
<yharrow> dtchen, /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart is good enough?
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: well these programs we could installed before but things like plymouth and fasterboot things are regorous changes..
<amortvigil> as far there is only one
<amortvigil> sorry for my english
<amortvigil> :)
<dtchen> yharrow: no, you don't need to do that
<yharrow> dtchen, should work immediately?
<dtchen> yharrow: are you even using system-wide pulseaudio (i.e., did you change /etc/default/pulseaudio? you shouldn't have)
<IntuitiveNipple> I think you'll find there's been significant changes and improvements since Hardy, especially in the kernel.
<dtchen> yharrow: you'd need to restart your SDL apps
<yharrow> dtchen, PULSEAUDIO_SYSTEM_START=0
<yharrow> , DISALLOW_MODULE_LOADING=1
<dtchen> yharrow: right, those are correct by default
<yharrow> dtchen, starting sdl app
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: well that i didnt know i tried to search the net but couldnt fine much
<DanaG> ugh, stupid compiz on r300... it's all extremely laggy.
<DanaG> Feels like 1 FPS.
<nemo> heh
<IntuitiveNipple> amortvigil: You've got to read the change-logs to get a real idea for the changes, I think
<DanaG> But then if you trigger the "benchmark" plugin... it becomes un-laggy.
<nemo> DanaG: some compiz stuff is more laggy than others
<amortvigil> IntuitiveNipple: ok thanx
<nemo> DanaG: I learned very quickly that opacity was bad times on the card here :)
<DanaG> it's being pretty universally laggy... until I hit 'benchmark'
<nemo> Intel 82865G
<nemo> funny
<nemo> DanaG: so. laggy even with minimal compiz plugs?
<DanaG> I use wobbly and such, but no blur.
<yharrow> dtchen, No sound on 2 SDL applications. If I had a 3rd app I'd test that too
<DanaG> It becomes perfectly non-laggy as long as 'benchmark' is active.
<yharrow> dtchen, pidgin has sound too btw
<dtchen> yharrow: can you use pavucontrol to ensure that those apps don't have their respective sinks set something odd?
<DanaG> Getting it wet (that is, 'water') also makes it non-laggy.
<DanaG> ... but only as long as the water is on-screen.
<nemo> DanaG: weird. maybe the lag is something repaint-ish?
<IntuitiveNipple> vertical sync off?
<nemo> DanaG: like, it isn't painting often enough, but benchmark/water force repeated paints?
<DanaG> It's on, but no change from disabling vsync.
<nemo> DanaG: maybe you have some config param "10fps" :)
<DanaG> so, I can't quite figure out what's going on.
<DanaG> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV3 0 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)] [1002:5b60]
<DanaG> 01:00.1 Display controller [03 0]: ATI Technologies Inc RV3 0 [Radeon X300SE] [1002:5b 0]
<DanaG> ugh, stupid /exec loses letters.
<yharrow> dtchen, it comes up as "ALSA plug-in [warzone2100]: ALSA Playback
<DanaG> xorg log: http://pastebin.com/f31bc7ff8
<dtchen> yharrow: ok, and now, do you have an ~/.asoundrc?
<DanaG> odd... xorg is also using lots of CPU time.
<dtchen> yharrow: if you do, mv it
<yharrow> dtchen,  aaaaah, it was being sent to my second soundcard for some stranger reason
<yharrow> dtchen, yes i made an .asoundrc
<yharrow> dtchen, back it up?
<nemo> DanaG: water effect uses a lot of CPU
<dtchen> yharrow: due to a change to honour ~/.asoundrc, if you have invalid settings in ~/.asoundrc, you'll likely experience odd errors
<nemo> DanaG: for the automata
<DanaG> It's doing that even when idle with no water.
<nemo> DanaG: since the ripples actually interact and aren't just simulated
<nemo> ah
<dtchen> yharrow: was your sink issue caused by ~/.asoundrc or just shown in pavucontrol?
<DanaG> oh, and my terminal window with htop just went all corrupt.
<nemo> yeep
<nemo> DanaG: um. bad vid mem settings?
<DanaG> and 1.81fps/.
<nemo> DanaG: anything in dmesg/xorg log about "radeon went boom" ?
<keepsake> Hey, anyone have any luck using VirtualBox PUEL with Jaunty?
<yharrow> dtchen, for some reason some streams were being sent to one sound card and the other streams were being sent to another and I only saw this with pavu cause it shows individual streams
<DanaG> I see "[drm] Used old pci detect: framebuffer loaded"
<DanaG> but no major error messages.
<dtchen> yharrow: ok, good
<DanaG> Argh, goddamned metacity won't let go of compositing to let compiz start.
<yharrow> dtchen, so i should delete my ~/.asoundrc anyways?
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f39ae9c2
<dtchen> yharrow: no need if it wasn't the culprit
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<yharrow> dtchen, ok, so how do we find out why SDL (Alsa emulated) streams show up on the second sound card
<BUGabundo> did the changes, and halt, wait, boot
<BUGabundo> tested sound: result: no sound
<DanaG> ugh, water is being all slow and laggy too, now.
<DanaG> odd, and n0ow windows seem to open completely empty.\
<dtchen> yharrow: start a new SDL app
<dtchen> yharrow: then we can see
<BUGabundo> dtchen: only OSS works consistently
<BUGabundo> very very strange
<dtchen> BUGabundo: ok, so it's definitely something in your ~
<dtchen> BUGabundo: let's see... do you have an ~/.asoundrc ?
<yharrow> dtchen, trying to launch a second sdl app no
<yharrow> now*
<dtchen> yharrow: it needs to be a brand new SDL app (with sound) that you have not run before
<DanaG> [    0.786917] (II) RADEON(0): [dri] Found DRI library version 1.3.0 and kernel module version 1.29.0
<DanaG> [    0.786943] (==) RADEON(0): Page Flipping disabled
<dtchen> yharrow: i.e., it needs to be a fresh entry in your ~/.pulse/* volume table
<yharrow> dtchen, ya searching for one. I think frozen bubble is SDl
<BUGabundo> dtchen: No
<ghindo> Is there a way from me to upgrade straight from 8.04 to 9.04, or do I have to upgrade to 8.10 on the way?
<DanaG> so, what's with that page flipping?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: new user test time?
<DanaG> oddly  enough, Tremulous works fine.
<DanaG> ... under metacity, that is.
<yharrow1> dtchen, ok , now how do you want me to monitor this app when i start it?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: what do `gconftool --get /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/audiosink' and `gconftool --get /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/musicaudiosink' return?
<dtchen> yharrow1: using pavucontrol, see which sink the new app defaults to
<BUGabundo> dtchen: humm is that right?
<BUGabundo> I get a '>'
<dtchen> BUGabundo: don't use the ` or '
<dtchen> BUGabundo: i use those only to denote commands
<BUGabundo> ah
<dtchen> :q
<BUGabundo> autoaudiosink
<BUGabundo> on both
<dtchen> err, sorry
 * BUGabundo is sleepy
<BUGabundo> dtchen: u could pretty well said sudo fdisk -R and ill do it
<DanaG> So I don't get what's up with that video card.'
<dtchen> BUGabundo: what's holding the sound devices open ATM?  (sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/* /dev/seq*)
<dtchen> could everyone running GNOME please tell me the value of: echo $GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID
<crdlb> this-is-deprecated
<BUGabundo> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132752/
<dtchen> BUGabundo: surely there is more than just the pids?
<BUGabundo> $ echo $GNOME_DESKTOP_SESSION_ID this-is-deprecated
<yharrow2> dtchen, perl: Simple DirectMediaLayer , still defaults to the second soundcard
<BUGabundo> can't open my own pastebin
<dtchen> yharrow2: excellent
<dtchen> yharrow2: what is the default sink set to?
<dtchen> (under Output Devices tab, i think)
<DanaG> Any other ideas about that video card and compiz?
<yharrow2> dtchen, hah! default was set to second sound card. but.... The volume control and pulse audio default devices differ.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: bad pastebin
<BUGabundo> doing new
<dtchen> yharrow2: ah
<dtchen> yharrow2: yes, that's precisely what i thought
<BUGabundo> dtchen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/132754/
<dtchen> aha!
<dtchen> well, you need to stop timidity
<dtchen> sudo /etc/init.d/timidity stop
<BUGabundo> what's that?
<BUGabundo> lol
<dtchen> also, edit /etc/default/timidity, and configure to not start on boot
<yharrow2> dtchen, eh, still; have problems though
<BUGabundo> ahh midi stuff
<yharrow2> dtchen, erm, one minute testing sdl apps now
<BUGabundo> dtchen: removed and purged
<BUGabundo> now what?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: make sure it's not still running
<BUGabundo> not there now
<dtchen> BUGabundo: vi pgrep / ps aux ?
<dtchen> s/vi/using/
<dtchen> silly muscle memory
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> noticed
<yharrow2> dtchen, when i start up the sdl app i hear crackles and then when i exit i get these errors : AL lib: alSource.c:2291: alcDestroyContext(): 1 Source(s) NOT deleted
<yharrow2> AL lib: alBuffer.c:1097: exit() 32 Buffer(s) NOT deleted
<BUGabundo> dtchen: greping tim shows nothing
<dtchen> BUGabundo: good, now killall pulseaudio
<dtchen> BUGabundo: then use `speaker-test -c2'
<BUGabundo> dtchen: no sound
<BUGabundo> pa is auto spawning
<BUGabundo> should I stop it?
<yharrow2> dtchen, does pulseaudio remember device settings for each app?
<dtchen> BUGabundo: use pavucontrol to verify that the correct default sink is used and that the volumes are unmuted and set to non-zero on each stream
<dtchen> yharrow2: yes, but there's probably an upgrade bug
<BUGabundo> dtchen: setting to Default
<BUGabundo> it was Other
<yharrow2> dtchen, any clue how to solve it?
<dtchen> sigh
<dtchen> it's this darned sink bug again
<dtchen> yharrow2: yeah, i'll probably need to have you reproduce the bug by using a fresh install of 8.10, playing something, then dist-upgrading to 9.04
<dtchen> BUGabundo: ^^^ too
<BUGabundo> a few mutes too
<dtchen> yharrow2: before and after the dist-upgrade, i'll need the contents of ~/.pulse tarred
<BUGabundo> heck no! no new install and distupgrade
<dtchen> BUGabundo: ^^^ too
<BUGabundo> bahhhhhhhh
<dtchen> BUGabundo: you don't *have* to
<yharrow2> dtchen, i fresh installed with alpha 4 or something and it broke around alpha 5
<yharrow2> dtchen, or maybe 6
<dtchen> yharrow2: i wonder if you used the volume control to set the default sink at any point
<dtchen> not pavucontrol but GNOME's
<yharrow2> dtchen, in volume control you can only choose the current sink i think
<dtchen> last i tried that, it didn't even work
<yharrow2> dtchen, i dont see any option for default sink in gnome volume control. you jjut choose the dvice to control
<BUGabundo> im using pav one
<DanaG> antigrav: r300_vertprog.c:1402: build_program: Assertion `mesa_vp->Base.NumInstructions' failed.
<yharrow2> dtchen, I need to figure out how to set the device settings for applications in pulseaudio, since one of my sdl games wont let me take my mouse out of the screen
<dtchen> yharrow2: you can use pactl or pacmd
<dtchen> the former isn't as featureful as the latter
<dtchen> it can be more direct, however
<yharrow2> dtchen, any clue what commands to use?
<yharrow2> dtchen, thanks for all your help so far
<dtchen> yharrow2: please see pactl(1) or use help within pacmd
<yharrow2> dtchen, no problem. thanks again :)
<DanaG> stupid r300.
<yharrow2> dtchen, so pulseaudio keeps a list of settings per application right?
<BUGabundo> dtchen: any thing else to finishing trash my system?
<yharrow2> dtchen, just want to make sure I'm not looking for something that isnt there
<DanaG> ugh, can't run Pipe Dream demo under wine under radeon.
<dtchen> yharrow2: that's essentially correct.
<dtchen> yharrow2: it changed between 0.9.14 and 0.9.15, however
<DanaG> Claims no vertex/pixel shaders 2.0/2.0
<DanaG> err:d3d:CheckTextureCapability Unhandled format=unrecognized
<DanaG> fixme:d3d:debug_d3dformat Unrecognized 909201952 (as fourcc:  R16) WINED3DFORMAT!
<yharrow2> dtchen, nevermind I managed to get my mouse to leave the screen. I'm good to go ^^. thanks a ton! I can;t beleive it was something as silly as default device xD
<shaya> anyone have an idea why vlc is not working so well in januty?
<shaya> seeming to not render text correctly
<DanaG> fixme:d3d_caps:IWineD3DImpl_CheckDeviceFormatConversion (0x134f80)-> (STUB) (Adptr:0, DevType:(1,WINED3DDEVTYPE_HAL), SrcFmt:(21,WINED3DFMT_A8R8G8B8), TgtFmt:(22,WINED3DFMT_X8R8G8B8))
<DanaG> text, as in subtitles?
<shaya> no
<shaya> as in menus
<DanaG> For me, VLC has ALWAYS failed miserably at subtitles.  =þ
<shaya> not subtitles
<shaya> menus
<BUGabundo> going to bed!
<shaya> file explorer
<shaya> every where one would see text in the app
<yharrow2> dtchen, there is one more issue though. Flash seems to have a volume level that can't be controlled by Pulse master volume control
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ill keep you posted!
<dtchen> BUGabundo: ok
<dtchen> yharrow2: hmm, do Flash apps appear in pavucontrol at all?
<matrixblue> anyone in here uses the ATi Fire GL driver?
<shaya> yes
<shaya> Thinkpad T42p
<shaya> matrixblue: that was aimed at you
<yharrow2> dtchen, yup they do
<matrixblue> I can't get the rendering method to work
<shaya> is fglrx installed?
<crdlb> shaya: you have a 9600?
<dtchen> yharrow2: the Master volume control may not control the appropriate element
<shaya> crdlb: firegl version of the 9600
<shaya> if fglrx is installed, the kernel module will prevent the radeon drm from working
<yharrow2> dtchen, oh.. ill check my button shortcuts
<matrixblue> How do I install fglrx?
<shaya> you cant install fglrx
<shaya> it wont work yet with Xorg 1.6
<matrixblue> okay
<shaya> but for r300, the open source driver works
<matrixblue> so install r300?
<yharrow2> dtchen, ok this would be a bug with the gnome-keybinding-properties application then?
<yharrow2> dtchen, it shows Volume Up and Volume Down are bound to the right keys, but I cant actually edit those commands
<yharrow2> I can add a new command though
<yharrow2> if I knew what the command was
<dtchen> yharrow2: using System> Preferences> Sound>, what(which) mixer control(s) is(are) the volume keys bound to?
<matrixblue> How do I install r300?
<dtchen> Cycom: sorry, i'll need to rebuild again due to the abi bump (-11.34)
<yharrow2> dtchen, lol! that was the problem XD thanks!
<dtchen> yharrow2: np
<dtchen> i wish it weren't so convoluted, but that'll have to wait for 9.10
<shaya> matrixblue: r300 is a radeon chip
<shaya> you dont install it
<yharrow2> ok I have a graphics problem now if there are any experts out there
<shaya> anyways off I go
<yharrow2> when I press maximize on my windows they only fill half the screen
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-18
<yharrow2> it fills the full width but only top height
<yharrow2> top half of the screen
<nemo> yharrow2: do you use xinerama by any chance?
<yharrow2> dtchen,  apparently  my issue is not over sound wise. When i run pavu control sdl apps run fine, but after i exit pavu control, the 2nd time i run the apps i only hear static
<yharrow2> nemo, it might be enabled. should i double check?
<nemo> naw. just a wag.
<dtchen> yharrow2: check the sink and volume settings again
<nemo> there were some folks who were having issues with misreported resolutions in certain applications due to nvidia + dual monitors
<yharrow2> nemo, fixed
<yharrow2> nemo, thanks!
<nemo> woah
<nemo> a wag was right?
<nemo> weeeeeird
<yharrow2> nemo, I just went to dispay settings and clicked apply
<nemo> hm
<yharrow2> nemo, I was playing with my card before
<nemo> oh well.
<yharrow2> dtchen, ok
<yharrow2> dtchen, its hard to reproduce, sometimes it crackles and sometimes it works fine
<yharrow2> dtchen, well ill leave it until i am able to reproduce the error. thanks again man. you just ended 3 days of hell for me xD
<yharrow2> and thanks to u too nemo
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: ?
<Delvien> How does one change the default keyring for an app in Jaunty? It's not in PW and Encrytion anymore....
<Delvien> nm.. I renamed it evidently
<MTecknology> So... I deleted a couple things from my system in an upgrade... how do I get those back?
<MTecknology> lol - I made a list of what I needed to get back but I left it on my home dir - encrypted
<Hobbsee> oops!
<MTecknology> I know I need to get back network-manager, network-manager-gnome, and like 3 others :P
<Hobbsee> however, you can access that from a livecd
<MTecknology> i can?
<MTecknology> how do I do that?
<MTecknology> I'm on a live cd atm
<Hobbsee> http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/03/mounting-your-encrypted-home-from.html
<Pici> Am I the only one who has X restart when HAL restarts due to upgrades?
<DanaG> Oh, I do so love how update-manager auto-launches....... and then shows 5-week old updates.
<DanaG> That was on a drive I hadn't booted in that long.
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: sweet
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: indeed!
<DanaG> You'd think, at the very least, they'd update the friggin' package cache first!
<MTecknology> DanaG: weren't you complaining about that earlier?
<DanaG> yup.
<DanaG> oh yeah, and another thing:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: So, I know I need to install these - apt-utils libmbca0 network-manager network-manager-gnome python-apt update-notifier-common
<Hobbsee> ok?
<DanaG> apparently fglrx-installer 8.600 is supposed to fix that...... I'll see about that, by installing another intrepid on in a spare drive.
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: hrm... I can do that from the chroot, can't i :)
<DanaG> google for fglrx 8.600...
<DanaG> ... nothing.  =þ
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: yes
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: heh... do you know how to get networking to my chroot?
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: define 'networking'?
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: the ability to make that system download something
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: well, yes, but wireless? wired?
<MTecknology> root@ubuntu:/# /etc/init.d/networking start      ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: just run sudo dhclient in the chroot
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: ... I Love You :D
<MTecknology> and it's not even gay :P
<Hobbsee> :P
<MTecknology> hrm - /mnt doesn't want to umount. I got the other parts
<keepsake> Anyone have any luck with fglrx in Jaunty?
<MTecknology> fglrx is still around?
<keepsake> MTecknology: It's the only driver available for ATI cards =\
<crdlb> 8.600 should be in the archives soon
<keepsake> I tried installing fglrx, but at reboot it forced me into low-graphics mode =\
<crdlb> wait for that version
<MTecknology> how do I see what is keeping a drive mounted?
<keepsake> crdlb: Okay.
<crdlb> it should support xserver 1.6
<crdlb> it's listed on launchpad, but it doesn't seem to have hit archive.ubuntu.com yet
<hggdh> it has been accepted for build about one hour ago. Give it some time...
<MTecknology> oh.... I need to chroot again and kill dhclient :P
<crdlb> well, it doesn't exactly take long to build :)
<hggdh> it depends on how many build requests are there
<keepsake> crdlb: Do you think I can have fglrx 8.600 by tonight =P
<DanaG> Wait, is that going to be a Jaunty driver?  That 8.600?
<DanaG> I tried the RC of 8.600... and it didn't do this X server.  Judging from the epoch in fglrx-installer (2:8.600), though...
<DanaG> ... maybe it'll do X Server 1.6.
<crdlb> it does
<DanaG> If so, and if it's still broken just as the others were... I'll try it on Intrepid.
<DanaG> And if it's broken there, too.. then my bug will be... not fixed.  =þ
<crdlb> what I don't know is whether this one is based on 9.3 or 9.4
<DanaG> Best unicode character ever: thorn.  'þ'
<DanaG> =P =p =Þ =þ
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: Nice to chat with you again, it was fun :)
<Hobbsee> :)
 * DanaG wonders when crimsun will show up next... I happen to have a PA question.
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: I've been wanting a channel to replace -offtopic and it looks like this is the kinda channel I want - except that is OT for here
<Hobbsee> good luck with finding one!
<MTecknology> I was hoping you had a suggestion
<Hobbsee> i rather like #linode on oftc, but don't have any other suggestions
<DanaG> Why do changelogs take so long to appear?
<crdlb> #ubuntu+offtopic ? :>
<DanaG> If update-manager suggests going to the launchpad.net page... why doesn't it just wget the danged file?
<Hobbsee> DanaG: it's a bug, which every once in a while i go "i want to poke someoen to fix it"
<Hobbsee> DanaG: and because it would appear with html + css + other launchpad stuff.
<crdlb> well, we'll have pywebkitgtk for that soon :)
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-base0.10/0.10.22-3ubuntu1/+changelog
<DanaG> Not much, though.
<DanaG> view-source it.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> my policy of never installing updates without reading changelogs first -- with the exception of ppa updates -- has served me well.
<DanaG>   * Fix spelling of scalable/apps/gnome-session-hebirnate.svg.
<DanaG> hah.
<crdlb> hopefully that's not the fixed version
<DanaG> =þ
 * DanaG shall try Jaunty on a Zaurus soon.
<eternal_p> anyone else been stuck with partial upgrades the past day
<keepsake> eternal_p: Funny thing, updating FIXED my partial upgrades.
<hggdh> eternal_p, probably most... gnome has just released 2.26, and a lot of packages are being upgraded
<eternal_p> hggdh: thanks, it seems that restricted-extras and most kernel stuff is what us unchecked at this time
<MTecknology> etf - I wiped off a bunch of apps and they're magically back
<Hobbsee> r-e should be installable?
<MTecknology> ?
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: I had less than 950 packages installed on here, now there's over 1,000
<MTecknology> 150 packages popped back in
<Hobbsee> i meant in relation to eternal_p
<eternal_p> ah, fair enough
<eternal_p> I'm patient, I was just courious
<MTecknology> !info popularity-contest
<ubottu> popularity-contest (source: popularity-contest): Vote for your favourite packages automatically. In component main, is standard. Version 1.46ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 42 kB, installed size 192 kB
<MTecknology> hrm... it looks like that's default and running
<MTecknology> that's neat
<DanaG> odd: for me, g-p-m doesn't use notify-osd for brightness.
<MTecknology> gah - I wanna remove it but I like contributing to those cool graphs
<MTecknology> I suppose that's a neat way of guaging how many users use ubuntu though - huh?
<MTecknology> !info libqt4-sql-psql
<ubottu> libqt4-sql-psql (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 PostgreSQL database driver. In component main, is optional. Version 4.5.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 144 kB
<MTecknology> How can I see a list of every single service that starts at boot time?
<shade34321> i upgraded the other night to 9.04 and now flash doesn't work. Yet when I try to install the flash player it already states it's installed....any idea?
<hggdh> MTecknology, ls /etc/rcS.d
<IntuitiveNipple> MTecknology: ls -l /etc/rc2.d
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> so it's notify-osd that makes those really pretty popups
<shade34321> i upgraded the other night to 9.04 and now flash doesn't work. Yet when I try to install the flash player it already states it's installed....any idea?
<Veinor> MTecknology: Indeed it is
<MTecknology> Veinor: I'm pretty impressed with it - I'm investigating every single installed package to see what I want to get rid of :P
<MTecknology> why can't I drop firefox-3.0-branding w/o dropping firefox-3.0 too
<MTecknology> lol... what happens if I choose not to have hal startup?
<rww> MTecknology: depends. Are you running GNOME?
<rww> or KDE too, probably
<MTecknology> neither
<rww> MTecknology: ah. stopping hal broke dbus, which broke GNOME for me, hence me asking.
<MTecknology> hrm - what happens if I kill dbus too? :P
<MTecknology> oh - and I've always been curious what the policykit is
<MTecknology> rww: k - dbus makes it so apps can communicate with other things, hal makes it so your hardware can communicate with other things
<MTecknology> so... back to the chroot to try to fix my disabling of hal
<adelie42> Setup virtualbox with jaunty alpha 6 and after installing guest additions (which removed X, suspiciously) restart and only get CLI. Any help? I would prefer to do patch testing with guest additions, but if it is broken... ?
<MTecknology> I'm back in the chroot - but no way to launch app
<MTecknology> s
 * DanaG wonders when that fglrx will hit the repos.
<DanaG> oh wait, it's there already?
<crdlb> it is
<MTecknology> How do I enable hal from cli?
 * DanaG hopes it doesn't give him a panic like every single other fglrx version newer than 8.543 has.
<DanaG> .... even on Intrepid.
<DanaG> ... and if it does..... then I'll get a stacktrace.
<crdlb> maybe you should just try it
<crdlb> MTecknology: how'd you disable it? :)
<MTecknology> crdlb: bum
<DanaG> ugh, doesn't like 2.6.29 kernel, it seems.
<crdlb> just use 2.6.28 then :>
<DanaG> DOesn't have working driver for my accelerometer, among other things.  :(
<DanaG> Or rather, doesn't have driver that works for accelerometer and LED together.
<crdlb> just test it with 2.6.28! :D
<crdlb> MTecknology: mhh, I don't really know anything about ubuntu's init system
<crdlb> since I usally learn about it when I break it
<durt> hey folks, 2.6.28-10 breaks my tv tuner card (philips 713x) any work arounds/debug pointers?
<crdlb> and I have yet to break it on ubuntu ...
<dtchen> durt: breaks it how?
<MTecknology> crdlb: same here, it's why I'm playing instead of starting a massive assignment due tomorrow
<MTecknology> two days *
<durt> no video, got sound, no new channel tuning.
<DanaG> Error!  Build of fglrx.ko failed for: 2.6.29-020629rc8-generic (x86_64)
<DanaG> Consult the make.log in the build directory
<DanaG> /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.600/build/ for more information.
<DanaG> DKMS make.log for fglrx-8.600 for kernel 2.6.29-020629rc8-generic (x86_64)
<DanaG> Tue Mar 17 19:43:26 PDT 2009
<DanaG> /var/lib/dkms/fglrx/8.600/build
<crdlb> MTecknology: could you just run /etc/init.d/hal start ?
<DanaG> Not a very useful log.
<MTecknology> crdlb: no - because hal give the the ability to do that :P
<dtchen> DanaG: you've got the headers for that mainline installed, correct?
<DanaG> Yes.
<crdlb> MTecknology: you can't get to a command line?
<MTecknology> crdlb: doesn't appear so - I can try again
<DanaG> hmm, ./make.sh worked.
<MTecknology> bbiab
<DanaG> Well, it's panic-ing just like all the others -- and this is on 2.6.28.
<shade34321> hey....i updated ubuntu to 9.04 the other day and now flash doesn't work. When I try and install flash ubuntu tells me that it's already intalled.....any ideas on how to fix it?
<durt> shade34321, how did you install flash?
<DanaG> yup, same panic.
<shade34321> through firefox.....when i went to pandora firefox told me that i was missing plugins
<DanaG> that quit was me not connecting the power cord on the secondary laptop I use to grab stuff over serial-over-lan.
<DanaG> So, I shall update my bug report, with a new stacktrace.
<DanaG> That was on 2.6.28-10-generic kernel this time.
<enaner> is it possible for me to install cinerella on jaunty jackalope 64 bit?
<durt> shade34321, 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<shade34321> this is what it gave me
<shade34321> Reading package lists... Done
<shade34321> Building dependency tree
<shade34321> Reading state information... Done
<shade34321> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<shade34321> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<durt> what does 'about:config' in FF say about flash?
<crdlb> you mean about:plugins ?
<durt> oops, yes
<shade34321> ok...one sec
<yofel__> shade34321: did you upgrade from 8.10?
<danbhfive> enaner: cinerella looks pretty well supported.  I'm sure it will be installable in jaunty
<shade34321> yes....i upgraded because i couldnt get a dvd to play in 8.10 and somebody told me 9.04 plays dvd's out of the box
<yofel__> shade34321: had the same problem - try uninstalling and the installing flash player again (not --reinstall!)
<yofel__> that worked here
<yofel__> *then
<enaner> danbhfive, its not in the add/remove ... sudo apt-get install cinerella doesn't work either ... and theres no repos to add from their websites ... the last version they support there is intrepid
 * RAOF wonders what it would take to ensure people didn't say "I upgraded because I couldn't get $FOO to work in 8.10, and I hear it works in Jaunty"
<shade34321> i couldnt find it in FF "about:config"
<shade34321> lol....
<danbhfive> enaner: well, jaunty isn't out yet, so...
<enaner> danbhfive, i need it ... is there a way to downgrade to jaunty?
<shade34321> im unistalling it then installing again
<danbhfive> enaner: well, you could try installing the intrepid packages
<crdlb> shade34321: he meant about:plugins
<crdlb> RAOF: a private beta? :)
<shade34321> it worked....thanks!
<yofel__> np
<shade34321> now to get the dvd's to work:)
<shade34321> lol
<rww> RAOF: I upgraded to Jaunty because my wifi card has a much improved driver in it. Thankfully, I don't whine when Jaunty subsequently breaks :)
 * crdlb upgraded for the newer glib/gtk
<MTecknology> hurrah - back working
<MTecknology> what can I screw up now?
<shade34321> lol
<MTecknology> COOL!
<Roey> hi all
<MTecknology> thunar has a nice red banner when running as root
<MTecknology> not annoying, just there
<Roey> eek!  do-release-upgrade aborts and says I don't have enough space on /boot.  I gave /boot 128MB.  do-release-upgrade wants 160 free.  what the hell?  How can I get around this?
<maco> sounds like a good idea to me
<Roey> oh hi maco!
<maco> Roey: delete old kernels
<Roey> I did
<Roey> but I mean, all of my /boot is 128MB.
<MTecknology> maco: it's a - needs to grow thing
<Roey> in other words, it wants more space than I even have partitioned for /boot
<maco> :-/ lvm?
<Roey> I can't do lvm on /boot
<MTecknology> maco: hush :P
<maco> really? bah
<MTecknology> Roey: how is it partitioned?
<Roey> oh come on, so I can't upgrade to Jaunty now because of some small snag of forty megs?
<Roey> /boot is on /dev/md0, it's 128 MB.
<crdlb> why would it need that much space? :o
<Roey> crdlb:  see, that's what I ask.
<maco> it could take hours, but you could boot from a live cd and shrink your main partition then grow your /boot partition
<MTecknology> i mean the structure
<Roey> it's on softraid1
<MTecknology> that's what I was wondering about bing possible ^
<dtchen> pastebin ls -l /boot
<Roey> with two drives mirroring each other.
<DanaG> argh, frankly, I was expecting the new fglrx to be broken.
<maco> dtchen: its not the "how much is in there" though
<crdlb> I have three kernels in /boot dir, and du says 39M
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m35bfc286
<maco> dtchen: re-read, he said it wants 160mb free on a 128mb-allocated partition
<dtchen> Roey: you likely don't need the older kernels.
<MTecknology> I found a bug in teh live cd - fixing my system - bug 344636
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 344636 in vim "Error loading vim.tiny in 9.04 LiveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/344636
<Roey> like, I understand it might want to roll up a kernel or initrd so it might want extra space but surely it can be coaxed to do that kind of processing not on /boot ?
<MTecknology> is anyone running a stock 9.04 setup that can confirm if this happens after install?
<dtchen> Roey: no, the extra space is for initramfs backup.
<Roey> dtchen:  please re-read:  it doesn't matter how much I get rid of old kernels; the boot partition is sized forty megs below the script's requirements
<MTecknology> Roey: I have an idea...
<Roey> I've deleted old kernels, anyway.
<Roey> yeah?
<dtchen> Roey: that's straightforward. mount a larger tmpfs for /boot.
<nemo> heh
<Roey> how so
<nemo> damn. beat me to it :-p
<MTecknology> ya - that
<genii> Why not bindmount some dir in the main fs or so
<Roey> so I'd just make a ramfs of 300MB, say?
<nemo> hell. you don't even need to do that
<nemo> yeah
<nemo> genii: that one!
<Roey> ok, so even if I bindmount
<Roey> what do I do afterwards then?
<nemo> argh. everyone's so  on it today :-p
<Roey> yeay
<Roey> even if I mount -o remount
<Roey> so?
<MTecknology> nemo: ya - my attempts to help are... frivilous
<Roey> I'll eeventually need to transfer /something/ back to the original /boot
<Roey> YOU LOSE! GOOD DAY SIR!
<dtchen> Roey: again, trivial after the upgrade completes.
<Roey> how so
<MTecknology> here's an easier idea......
<nemo> dtchen: of course, he could just permanently move /boot into main
<nemo> screw having a boot partition
<maco> idk what any of you are sayin...
<nemo> mkdir /boot
<maco> ok i know what nemo said
<MTecknology> add a small drive, move your /boot to that, upgrade, move /boot back
<nemo> well cp -a /boot /newboot
<nemo> umount /boot
<nemo> mv /newboot /boot
<nemo> and edit fstab and grub
<MTecknology> that's easier too...
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I did it.
<MTecknology> umount /boot; rmdir /boopt
<Roey> and now it is running.
<MTecknology> umount /boot; rmdir /boot
<dtchen> it's probably more familiar, but it's not any easier per se
<nemo> heh. is this a game to see how many solutions we can come up with?
<Roey> I am running do-release-thingy now
<Roey> is that easier than running
<Roey> % sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<Roey> ?
<nemo> ooh. run gparted on the system and resize /boot - new one :D
<dtchen> well, sure. realise that you can also alter the calculation that do-release-upgrade uses.
<Roey> my partner gparted and lefderoom debesterd
<Roey> thanks all
<Roey> thanks maco
<MTecknology> Roey: heh - I think dtchen just came in w/ #1 idea :P
<MTecknology> tell it to use less space
<Roey> how so??
<MTecknology> dtchen: ?
<Roey> dtchen:  ?
<Roey> mr. chen, I see your reputation preceeds you yet again
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f50ca5884
<maco> Roey: dist-upgrade doesnt know about all the tricks do-release-upgrade knows about
<Roey> ah
<Roey> see that's what I assumed
<Roey> thanks
<DanaG> damned fglrx
<DanaG> I must have bad video karma, or something....
<DanaG> fglrx invariably panics... and nouveau just plain rapes the cpu.
<Roey> fglrx sounds like a curse word
<DanaG> Two completely different systems, of course.
<Roey> ok
<Roey> I'll upgrade tomorrow
<Roey> gotta go to sleep right now
<Peddy> I'm having problems using mouse to click on anything with the latest updates... Is this a known problem or can someone help me please?
<Roey> DanaG, MTecknology, dtchen and maco, hav a good night all :)
<Roey> and thanks
<Roey> I'll be back tomorrow
<Roey> -ishg
<MTecknology> you too
<Roey> *-ish
<DanaG> so... what should I mark my bug report now?
<DanaG> It's certainly not fixed.
<DanaG> A related bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/fglrx/+bug/288620
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288620 in fglrx-installer "fglrx:fireglAsyncioIntEnableMsgHandler] *ERROR* interrupt source ff000066 is not supported on this hardware (return code = 1) [EPR#257840]" [Low,Fix released]
<DanaG> I must just have bad video karma, or something.
<crdlb> go complain in #ati
<DanaG> I did.
<crdlb> again
<DanaG> =þ
<MTecknology> is 47,000 karma a lot?
<DanaG> oh yeah, that "created extra space" in usb-creator... will that preserve changes to root, not just home?
<DanaG> Should I go ahead and mark my bug back to "not fixed"?
<DanaG> Well, at least radeon works nicely.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> Great, now I'm stuck in "gripe" mode / mood.
<DanaG> ='þ
 * DanaG pipes his gripes (hah, rhyme!) to /dev/null
<yharrow1> hey anyone here?
<yharrow1> For some reason the update manager does not notify me of updates anymore in the tray
<DanaG> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083584&page=10
<DanaG> heh, I tried the Plymouth PPA... it just plain didn't work.
<DanaG> as in... did nothing.
<DanaG> At all.
<Amaranth> DanaG: That's nothing, I built a 2.6.29 kernel with intel modesetting and it still showed the text-based boot
<DanaG> Same here -- even with ATI modesetting.
<DanaG> Modesetting worked; Plymouth did not.
<DanaG> It did literally nothing, even when manually launching plymouthd and doing plymouth --show-splash.
<DanaG> I did a strace of it... and it seemed to be trying to do... something..... to ttyS0.
<DanaG> Yes, S as in serial.
<Amaranth> Also, I built the 2.6.28-10-generic kernel with CONFIG_PREEMPT and all of my performance problems went away
<yharrow1> Does anybdoy know how to get update manager tray icon working again?
<Amaranth> I/O no longer makes the system slow down and pulseaudio hasn't (other than on start) dropped out once
<Amaranth> yharrow1: it's gone
<yharrow1> eh?
<Amaranth> yharrow1: Instead update-manager will launch every 2 days
<yharrow1> so um... why did they take it out?
<Amaranth> People ignored it
<yharrow1> eh..not me
<DanaG> Auto-launching is bad enough....
<yharrow1> who is people?
<DanaG> ... what's worse is that it doesn't update the friggin PACKAGE CACHE before launching!
<DanaG> Today I booted a drive I hadn't booted in 5 weeks........
<DanaG> ..... update-manager auto-launched..... displaying 5-week old updates.
<DanaG> I'd call that a miserable failure.
<Amaranth> DanaG: yay 404 errors
<Amaranth> although I think something does apt-get update every 24 hours
<DanaG> I had to manually hit "Check".
<Amaranth> But that may have been update-notifier
<yharrow1> Maybe let us choose how often we want it to run?
<DanaG> ... and then it showed the friggin' updates.
<DanaG> Yeah, failure.
<yharrow1> I see an option in the sources dialog for "Automatic Updates" > Check for updates.. "Daily, Every two days" etc
<yharrow1> Does that setting matter anymore?
<yharrow1> If I have it set to check every day, will update the source list, check for updates, and show an icon if i need some?
<DanaG> "Auto Mobile Broadband (CDMA) Connection"....
<DanaG> .... hmm, how the heck is it supposed to connect automatically, with no configuration at all?
<DanaG> ... especially when I don't have a data plan at all?
<DanaG> It also appears twice in nm-applet.
<yharrow1> Download hacked account passwords from a server and try them until one works ?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and it also appears to send and receive some data... even though I haven't tried to do so explicitly.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and bluetooth is just as broken as in Jaunty.
<DanaG> No way to make an rfcomm connection.
<DanaG> No UI to make a BT audio connection with PulseAudio, either.
<javamonger_> Hello. I want to install ubuntu on a machine with bad memory using the BadRAM kernel patch.  How can I rebuild the ubuntu 8.10 livecd with a different kernel (or just replace the existing one with my own)?  I've already built my kernel.
<javamonger_> can anybody at least point me in the right direction?  The kernel build has a "make isoimage" target, but this is unfamiliar territory for me.
<doleyb> javamonger_: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<javamonger_> w00t! ty :)
<doleyb> javamonger_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization better one..
<javamonger_> ahh, even better :)
<javamonger_> Yea, somebody in #ubuntu kept insisting that replacing the memory was the solution :/
<DanaG> Is it bad RAM, or a bad memory controller?
<javamonger_> The guy who wrote the BadRAM patch has been trying to get it into the main kernel tree, but he doesn't have the time to do all of the testing and nobody has stepped up to the plate (and it wont be me :)
<javamonger_> the ram, not controller/bus/cpu, etc
<DanaG> RAM is pretty decently cheap, depending on type.
<DanaG> Especially with newegg newsletter deals, and such.
<javamonger_> Yea, this is an old laptop and I can't get it for less than $70 (for half a G)
<javamonger_> Plus, I'm trying to think of all of the people living in poverty who can't afford to replace memory so easily.  So it would be nice if it were more readily available.
<javamonger_> with the right version of memtest86, it'll spit out the BadRAM string (if it indeed reveals a ram error and not bus, controller, etc.)
<DanaG> heh, awesome feature of KDE4: you can use xrender mode instead of opengl for compositing...... but then many effects you try to enable merely silently fail to work.  It doesn't prevent you from trying to enable features it can't provide.
<DanaG> Just love that "silently fail to work" effect.  Nice manners there, eh?
<DanaG> might wanna' add a topic note about the new fglrx.
<javamonger_> DanaG: Yea, those are my favorite types of "features".  Although I do understand how it happens sometimes, when you're coding stuff and trying to get a release out and you get sloppy because you're just trying to get stuff to work -- then you forget to go back and clean up your mess :(
<alkisg> Hi, an i18n question: "fast user switching applet" for example, is 100% translated in Gnome 2.26, but in Ubuntu it contains some distro-specific messages, and it needs to be translated in launchpad as well. Is there a list of such packages that have extra, Ubuntu-specific strings? I'm a member of both the Greek Gnome Team and the Ubuntu Greek Translators team; but noone knows where to look for such a list...
<DanaG> yargh, fglrx has been broken for several releases for me.
<DanaG> 8.543: worked.
<DanaG> 8.552: broken.
<DanaG> 8.561: broken.
<DanaG> 8.570: broken.
<DanaG> 8.600: broken.
<crdlb> !enter | DanaG
<ubottu> DanaG: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DanaG> =þ
<shadowh511> hey, I can't install any packages I want, not even bison
<shadowh511> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/344007
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 344007 in ubuntu "I cannot install any packages I want" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<shadowh511> help plz
<javamonger_> Well thanks for the help DanaG, I gotta get to bed.  This wiki is a bit complicated as all I want to do is swap out the kernel that's booted & installed, but it also has the info I need, so thank you again! :)
<shadowh511> HELLO?
<sammy> anyone else using us english as their default language? I'm curious if something else I've done has made firefox thing I want to use  the australian dictionary, and if it isn't, if its a mozilla issue or a packaging/ubuntu issue.
<sammy> s/thing/think/
<sammy> I've been having dictionary issues, first in gajim and now in firefox and I'm going to track them down because I've become completely dependent on inline spell checking :) I mean, erm, because foss users should help their community by tracking down bugs.
<billybigrigger_> hey, anyone here having flash problems?
<billybigrigger_> specifically diablo 3 site
<billybigrigger_> http://www.blizzard.com/diablo3/
<billybigrigger_> i know flash is installed and working, but diablo 3 site says i need adobe flash player installed
<doleyb> billybigrigger_: works for me in firefox
<billybigrigger_> ya i got it working
<billybigrigger_> have to close and reopen ff, stupid, i thought this might be fixed in jaunty
<billybigrigger_> you using 32 or 64bit?
<sammy> seems to work for me, billybigrigger_ in firefox on 32bit
<Hobbsee> billybigrigger_: right after installing flash?  Yeah, tha'ts normal.  That even happens on windows, iirc.
<billybigrigger_> no, i have had flash installed for a few weeks now
<doleyb> billybigrigger_: there's only 3 classes and 2 are casters, so I wouldn't bother
<billybigrigger_> this was always a problem for me, both on desktop and laptops, both 64bit 8.10, and my newly converted windows buddy has this problem on his laptop too, so i switched him to linux mint and for some strange reason he never bitches about utube now :P so i dunno if this is ubuntu specific or what
<billybigrigger_> doleyb, ???
<billybigrigger_> doleyb, only 3 classes announced, there's going to be 5 iirc
<billybigrigger_> doleyb, still you wouldnt bother with diablo 3? bah!!!!!!
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: What do you think of this? - http://s5.tinypic.com/2akab2x.jpg
<MTecknology> I bet it's really hard to trim that w/o trying to make things run parallel
<Hobbsee> MTecknology: looks like bootchart to me...
<MTecknology> Hobbsee: but it's quick
<MTecknology> I do want to make it faster though
<MTecknology> I wanna get down to 15sev
<billybigrigger_> my /var/log/bootchart is just filled with .tar.gz's
<billybigrigger_> no .pngs
<zniavre1> kkfjghithyyyyjhjgkujyjjjjzzzzzzzzkhgiyj fbFDZDDGFAFSVCFEFFFGSFHFV
<beardbar> card reader isnt working and isnt shown in lspci - options?
<crdlb> did it work in a previous release?
<crdlb> I've heard that only one or two brands are supported
<crdlb> unless it's like the one in my mother's toshiba that presents itself as a USB device ...
<maco> i can confirm that my Richo works in Jaunty
<maco> have not tried my Texas Instruments card reader in Jaunty
<maco> *Ricoh
<beardbar> you know, maybe not, my previous card reader did but i upgraded on a new machine with a new card reader hrmm.
<beardbar> gonna figure out what type I have now and do some googlefu
<beardbar> lol wierd, my card reader has bluetooth and kde 4.2 actually shows me my bluetooth icon, but the card readers dont work.
<beardbar> well mine is a ricoh 19-1 with bluetooth 2.0
<CosmiChaos> nice work notify-osd finally works for me flawlessly
<CosmiChaos> a wise man will learn more from a stupid question than an idiot who got a smart answer
<kane77> any update if and when the situation with intel graphics cards will be fixed?
<Hobbsee> wfm?
<DJones> Are there any issues on Jaunty with older nvidia graphics cards? I'm using it on my work laptop, but I'd like to upgrade on my home machine, I guess even if there are with the proprietry drivers I can still use the NV driver as I don't bother with 3D acceleration
<Finnish> Aaargh, I'm getting a terrible beep nowadays in my laptop, when I'm pushing a button in a "wrong place" or something. It's sort of a alarm beep, but I've disabled alarms
<phjr> hi, I have an up-to-date jaunty and have problems logging in to gnome session; when I log in, I only have black screen, my pidgin starts up but has no window decorations; I tried to create a new user (to have empty homedir), but it was the same (minus pidgin, of course)
<phjr> any ideas?
<beardbar> think I finally got my kubuntu jaunty alpha 6 setup all done. http://84.241.138.15/~draydus/beardbar/springcleaning-commandcenter.jpg
<beardbar> oops wrong channel
<noren> beardbar: looks nice
<BUGabundo> Firefox failing to install http://paste.ubuntu.com/132937/
<Q-FUNK> howdy!  could gvfs-backens be built WITHOUT gvfsd-gphoto2 and gvfs-gphoto2-volume-monitor support and re-uploaded?   those two modules prevent ghtumb from accessing the camera.
<Q-FUNK> they automatically mount the camera's content to the desktop as a storage device (same as when connecting a USB stick), which automatically makes interception by gthumb or f-spot fail.
<joaopinto> Q-FUNK, you are probably looking for #ubuntu-devel :)
<fargiolas> Q-FUNK: you should be able to disable camera detection in nautilus preferences
<Q-FUNK> fargiolas: I *want* camera detection. I only want it to activate gthumb as it used to, instead of mounting to the desktop.
<Q-FUNK> fargiolas: and no, disabling camera detection in nautilus preferences doesn't solve it.
<fargiolas> Q-FUNK: should be achieavable from nautilus preferences
<fargiolas> Q-FUNK: I have the open with another app option
<Q-FUNK> it doesn't work.  I have explicitely disabled all media actions in nautilus preferences.   gvfsd-gphoto2 still insists on mounting the camera to the desktop.
<fargiolas> Q-FUNK: oh ok, it's a bug then, but I doubt removing the gphoto2 backend is the right solution
<fargiolas> Q-FUNK: btw, what does gthumb2 do that mounting the camera as a removable device doesn't?
<Q-FUNK> the behavior chnages starting with intrepid, when they introduced gvfs to replace gnomevfs.  someone suddenly decided to write a gphoto2 backend and changed the behavior in a regressive way.
<Q-FUNK> fargiolas: it actually imports pictures.  mounting to desktop doesn't.
<fargiolas> Q-FUNK: ok :) not sure it's a regression though.. one could see it as a different way to achieve the same thing
<Q-FUNK> it doesn't achieve the same thing.  it introduces an extra step to move pictures around and doesn't instantly allow editing and archiving them in a usable way.
 * fargiolas usually just removes the sd card and copies photos from there because he lost the usb camera cable
<fargiolas> :P
<fargiolas> Q-FUNK: file a nautilus bug in gnome bugzilla
<zniavre> what s suposed  to indicate the indicator-applet please?
<zniavre> to be *
<Q-FUNK> fargiolas: the weird thing is that there's two places to configure this behavior (one in system->user prefrences, and one in nautilus) and they contradict each other
<fargiolas> Q-FUNK: gnome-volume-manager shouldn't be shipped anymore so the only place for this should be nautilus now
<Q-FUNK> it might remain from upgrades, though.  should the ubuntu-desktop package conflict against it, then?
<fargiolas> Q-FUNK: I agree that's totally crazy from a usability point of view. No one associates audiocd or cameras or video dvds with the filemanager
<fargiolas> Q-FUNK: that's a question for #ubuntu-devel, I'm just a user
<Q-FUNK> fargiolas:  this is the correct channel to discuss jaunty. :)
<fargiolas> Q-FUNK: sure :) I'm not totally sure that gnome-volume-manager and new nautilus hotplug stuff conflict with each other
<fargiolas> there are a few things that nautilus doesn't do like handling non volume devices (webcam scanners pdas etc)
<chrisccoulson> g-v-m wasn't installed by default in intrepid, and should have been removed on upgrade between hardy -> intrepid
<Q-FUNK> chrisccoulson: thanks for the info.  it wasn't removed here. I just removed it now.
<chrisccoulson> and there should be no conflicts between ubuntu-desktop and g-v-m. conflicts should only be used if you can't physically install the 2 packages side-by-side without them breaking each other
<chrisccoulson> Q-FUNK - if you upgraded to intrepid during the intrepid development cycle but before g-v-m was removed, then it wouldn't have been removed on upgrade
<Q-FUNK> chrisccoulson: here, they effectively contradict each other and try to take control of the same devices and filesystems.
<chrisccoulson> it should be removed on upgrade from hardy -> intrepid stable though (i think)
<chrisccoulson> Q-FUNK - they still work alongside each other though. that is exactly the same situation in hardy
<chrisccoulson> hardy has both
<Q-FUNK> chrisccoulson: but hardy has an older version of gvfs with fewer backends.
<chrisccoulson> there's still no need for a conflicts though. yes, they duplicate each other but they don't break each other
<Q-FUNK> they do.
<Q-FUNK> tha's just the problem.
<Q-FUNK> expected behavior has been broken since intrepid
<Q-FUNK> and I've been trying to figure out why since then
<Q-FUNK> basically, until hardy, gthumb would just launch itself whenever I conencted the camera via USB after a photo session.  it no longer does since intrepid.
<Q-FUNK>  for a while, people suspected that an outdated .desktop file was to blame, but the upstream developer for gphoto said that the new gvfs backend is the culprit instead.
<Q-FUNK> and sure enough, it is
<Q-FUNK> brb
<Q-FUNK> and, sure enough, purging gnome-volume-manager didn't fix it.  nautilus *still* insists upon mounting the camera to desktop, even when the "Don't do anything" option is selected, which prevents gthumb from accessing the camera.
<BUGabundo> Q-FUNK: hasn't anyone ever told you you speak too much?
<BUGabundo> are you trying to steal my position as # spammer?
<Q-FUNK> :D
<chrisccoulson> Q-FUNK - is your camera a PTP device or mass-storage?
<Q-FUNK> chrisccoulson: good question.
<Q-FUNK> PTP I think
<Q-FUNK> or how would I check that?
<chrisccoulson> no idea;)
<Q-FUNK> at least, I vaguely recall something about it supporting a generic PTP device mode.
<chrisccoulson> when you double click on the mount icon on the desktop, does it open a normal file URI in /media
<chrisccoulson> if so, then it's most likely mass-storage
<chrisccoulson> if it's a PTP device and being mounted by gfsd-gphoto, then it will probably have a gphoto URI and not have a local file path
<Q-FUNK> it shows a gphoto2:// URL
<Q-FUNK> gphoto2://[usb:001,009]/
<chrisccoulson> ah, ok. i don't know why it doesn't work for you then. i can't try until i get home (and i have to figure out how to put my camera in to PTP mode too)
<Q-FUNK> is it expected to launch gthumb as a child process that has full access to the camera or just pass the content of the folder to it?
<seku> 2.6.28-10 generic doesn't boot for me -- freeze at starting up... I ugraded from 8.10 by changing distribution to jaunty from sources.list, and did full-upgrade. Bottom bar is gone too.
<chrisccoulson> you should be able to tell nautilus to open gthumb, and it will pass the gphoto URI to it
<BUGabundo> seku: why would you do that?
<chrisccoulson> i don't know gthumb though, as i don't use it
<seku> because 8.10 was unusable
<BUGabundo> that is NOT the recomemd way to upgrade
<BUGabundo> you should have used update-manager -d
<seku> ok. I asked about it, and nobody said anything on another channel.
<chrisccoulson> BUGabundo is right. that method of upgrading is totally unsupported
<BUGabundo> now you may have ended with a badly upgrade system
<Q-FUNK> chrisccoulson: I tried both telling nautilus to open gthumb and telling it not to do anything.  in both cases, the camera gets mounted to desktop, preventing gthumb from locking it.
<chrisccoulson> what other channel?
<seku> ive noticed... chroot and stuff to get it running
<BUGabundo> with hundreds configs not set correcly
<BUGabundo> seku: what channel?
<seku> kubuntu
<BUGabundo> not an oficial support one, I hope
<BUGabundo> really?
<Hobbsee> chrisccoulson: fwiw, it's not unsupported - but it isn't recommended, and you may have to resolve various dependancies.
 * BUGabundo visits #kubuntu to spank some arse
<seku> :D
<seku> don't
<BUGabundo> already there
<chrisccoulson> Hobbsee - thanks for pointing that out;)
<Hobbsee> BUGabundo: dude, inappropriate.
<seku> BUGabundo: it was my own fault for being too lazy to read docs
<seku> but 8.10 being too buggy to be usable is not :D
<BUGabundo> yes you are seku
<maco> O_o
<BUGabundo> I always point out to users HERE
<BUGabundo> how to do it
<seku> i'll try download the iso and reinstall, and after that go try rpm stuff :D I just changed from bluewhite64 and it wasn't so cool it was 10 years ago (as i thought my memories were golden, as i compared it against winme)
<BUGabundo> back
<BUGabundo> seku: try no to mess your system to much
<BUGabundo> using RPMs is not that good most of the times
 * Hobbsee twitches
 * hggdh resists an itch
 * Hobbsee still doesn't like the fact that we have rpm in main
<Hobbsee> and interestingly, this UXA mode does seem to work nicely
 * hggdh does not understand why lsb requires rpm
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> ext4, anyone?
<eMaX> mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb6 /mnt works. /dev/sdb6 was formatted ext3.
<eMaX> using ext4 as option in fstab does not work.
<eMaX> anyone knows why?
<Hobbsee> hggdh: i presume the source is distributed as an rpm or something.  ew!
<hggdh> Hobbsee, heh. Even if this was the case, all lsb* are packaged as .deb, so...
 * hggdh just found that dkms setup on boot was hanging on some rpmq calls
<Hobbsee> hggdh: hrm.  i'm not seeing anything that requires alien in there
<hggdh> Hobbsee, look at lsb-core
<hggdh> (in Jaunty)
<Hobbsee> hggdh: note -devel ;)
<hggdh> :-) roger wilco
<BUGabundo> ok back
<koperton> wtf i can't connect anymore
<koperton> with my wifi atheros
 * maxb hugs aptitude
<maxb> Being able to interactively do "Why on earth do I have 'foo' installed?! Don't update it, remove it!" is great
<maxb> and the best way to prune your system :_)
<maxb> * :-)
<BUGabundo> maxb: apt-get autoremove is also nice
<BUGabundo> although running it on a devel branch maybe not a great idea
<improot_> кто нибудь на альфе Kubuntu сидит?
<maxb> autoremove doesn't help you for things that shipped as part of the default install, so are not marked auto
<improot_> Kubuntu (KDE4) - никого?
<jpds> !ru | improot_
<ubottu> improot_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<seku> maxb: you mean something like removing leaves (things nothing else depends on)?
<improot_> Sorry
<maxb> There are usually too many leaves for reviewing them all to be comfortable
<bazhang> improot_, you want kde4 in jaunty? its default
<maxb> On the other hand, when you see something that you don't understand in your daily updates, that's a great time to prune unneeded stuff
<improot_> yes!
<BUGabundo> maxb: that's why we now have the crazy systemcleaner
<improot_> bazhang> no active DSL
<BUGabundo> improot_: can we help?
<bazhang> improot_, dsl? as in adsl?
<improot_> yes
<bazhang> ah the widget for networkmanager?
<Q-FUNK> koperton: are the restricted modules installed?
<improot_> in networkmanagered widget active parts: LAN and WiFi and VPN
<koperton> Q-FUNK: mmm i dunno but before it was working very well
<improot_> in nm-applet all working
<bazhang> improot_, so only the widget? internet connectivity is fine?
<koperton> Q-FUNK: it feels my network but it refuses to connect , before was working great , i really don't know how to fix
<koperton> this after this damned updating
<improot_> yes. in this widget i dont access to settings DSL-connection... and activate this connection
<bazhang> improot_, sounds like a bug
<improot_> sorry?
<bazhang> improot_, what does ifconfig show in konsole
<bazhang> eth0 ?
<koperton> mmm
<koperton> omg restricted was not upgraded
<improot_> <bazhang> eth0 ?
<improot_> yes
<koperton> Q-FUNK: thnak you no i am trying to upgrade restricted
<petter_> has anyone got their laptop headphone jack detection working? I'm on a Vaio VGN-FW21M, and have set model=vaio for snd-hda-intel. any clues?
<koperton> Q-FUNK: now i am...ect etc
<bazhang> improot_, what does sudo dhclient eth0 return (paste.ubuntu.com NOT here)
<bazhang> improot_, in konsole: sudo dhclient eth0
<improot_> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<improot_> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 8
<improot_> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 19
<improot_> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
<improot_> DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 14
<bazhang> improot_, and for the widget; it is alpha6, so there will be bugs
<improot_> etc
<bazhang> improot_, not here
<jussi01> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<improot_> sorry
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com NOT here
<improot_> ok
<bazhang> all of it.
<improot_> go to learn english...
<improot_> )
<BUGabundo> improot_: first lesson: "Goes, not Go"
<improot_> ))) Ok! Goes...
<vistakiller> i dont have net when i recover from suspend
<vistakiller> i have the same problem and with ibex
<bardyr> vistakiller, try restarting Nertworkmanager
<bardyr> vistakiller, if you use ndiswrapper, reload it first
<vistakiller> i have
<vistakiller> is not working
<IntuitiveNipple> vistakiller: likely the network device modules needs unloading prior to suspend
<IntuitiveNipple> You can add it to the pm-tools MODULES list
<dimitree> hello in Kubuntu version in software updates it shows that there are 7 blocked ones.Should  i install these ?
<vistakiller> what i have to add?
<vistakiller> dimitree i have the same problem with kpackagekit
<vistakiller> but when i use synaptic i can update my system without any block
<vistakiller> try to use adept or synaptic
<dimitree> ok will do thanks for the hint :)
<vistakiller> any info what i have to do for suspend?
<shadeslayer> hi i was wondering i i could keep 8.10 as well as upgrade to jaunty at the same time,without a seprate install,like one user can log into jaunty while another user can log to intrepid
<Hobbsee> no
<dimitree> vistakiller:  how do you start synaptic ? i cant see it ?
<vistakiller> you have to install it first
<vistakiller> try adept
<shadeslayer> hmm ok,im out of luck then
<seku> uml or chroot install?
<vistakiller> synaptic is a gtk programme for gnome but i think is very powerfull
<Hobbsee> shadeslayer: you could have 2 installs which share /home, though
<dimitree> vistakiller:  no adept also ? maby because i'm using the 64bit version ?
<Hobbsee> which would be similar
<vistakiller> much better from adept or kpackagekit
<vistakiller> no try to install from terminal
<shadeslayer> Hobbsee: you mean like choosing the same partition again and not formatting it??
<Hobbsee> shadeslayer: for /home?  yes.
<vistakiller> i have upgrade my system and for that i have these programmes
<dimitree> vistakiller:  ok thanks
<Hobbsee> shadeslayer: you'd need both /'s on a different partition, though
<Hobbsee> and it only works if you have /home on a separate partition again
<IntuitiveNipple> vistakiller: What is the network driver module name for the device?
<vistakiller> i dont know how can i find it?
<shadeslayer> Hobbsee: oh i see,unfourtunately i already have 5 partitions,i dont want any more
<Hobbsee> ah well.  too bad, then.
<shadeslayer> ill stick with Intrepid
<IntuitiveNipple> vistakiller: You need to do something like: sudo -i; MODULE="name"; echo "SUSPEND_MODULES=\"$MODULE\"" >/etc/pm/config.d/01suspend_modules; exit
<vistakiller> and to "name" what i have to put?
<IntuitiveNipple> vistakiller: Whatever module drivers the network device.
<vistakiller> how can i find the name of the module?
<IntuitiveNipple> It varies based on whether the device is PCI or USB or something else.
<dimitree> vistakiller: how do i update with synaptic :) sorry i'm kina noob :)
<vistakiller> open synaptic and then klik in update software
<vistakiller> 00:11.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<vistakiller> 00:12.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP55 Ethernet (rev a2)
<vistakiller> IntuitiveNipple i have this in lspci
<IntuitiveNipple> vistakiller: ls -l /sys/class/net/
<dimitree> vistakiller: you mean "Mark all upgrades" ?
<vistakiller> yes
<dimitree> ok thank you :)
<vistakiller> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2009-03-18 13:28 eth7 -> ../../devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/net/eth7
<vistakiller> this is my eth that work now
<IntuitiveNipple> eth***7*** ?? Are you using some custom udev naming rule or are there 8 NICs ?
<vistakiller> i dont know after upgrade the system have decide that i have eth7 and eth6 :P
<vistakiller> i have only two i dont know why the have put these names
<seku> how do i install from mounted disc image?
<vistakiller> is not problem for me i can live with eth7 and eth6 names for my cards :P but i like to use suspend
<vistakiller> is very usefull
<seku> or how do i burn a working disc :/ i try -dao for wodim but it burns sao. k3b doesn't make a working image either.
<vistakiller> try to use gnomebaker or brasero?
<IntuitiveNipple> vistakiller: This should tell you which module is the driver: ls -l /sys/class/net/eth*/../../driver
<vistakiller> /sys/class/net/eth7/../../driver -> ../../../bus/pci/drivers/forcedeth
<vistakiller> forcedeth is the module?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, the reverse-engineered Nvidia network driver
<vistakiller> ok i have to give this now? is safe? :D
<vistakiller> sudo -i; MODULE="forcedeth"; echo "SUSPEND_MODULES=\"$MODULE\"" >/etc/pm/config.d/01suspend_modules; exit
<IntuitiveNipple> That looks good.
<vistakiller> ok i do a suspend now
<vistakiller> thanks
<vistakiller1> same problem
<vistakiller1> what is the command to restart my netowork?
<crankharder> everytime someone IMs me or comes online I get these popups -- how do I turn them off?
<scizzo-> crankharder: you are probably seeing notify-osd
<crankharder> maybe, can I turn it off?
<exco_> did the latest ati/xserver updates break graphics for someone else?
<scizzo-> crankharder: I am not 100% sure how....however I do know that there are options for them: notification-properties
<Guest30546> crankharder: are you using pidgin?
<maco> scizzo-: i thougththat was just for the libnotify ones?
<vistakiller1> anyone knows how can i restart my network?
<crankharder> Guest30546: yes
<maco> er, the notification-daemon ones
<vistakiller1> the command to terminal
<Starcraftmazter> Hello. I am trying to burn a DVD, and it is not working. Upon mounting it, I think the problem is that I need to burn it using the 'ISO-13346 "UDF" ' specification, which k3b & the default disc writer do not support. Does anyone have any advice?
<maco> tomake them not be yellow bubles
<scizzo-> maco: I am not 100% sure like I said
<vistakiller1> sudo /etc/rc.d/init.d/network restart
<vistakiller1> is this?
<Guest30546> crankharder: you can turn them off by going to tools, plugins, and select libnotify popus (either disable it, or change the settings)
<crankharder> Guest30546: ty
<Guest30546> this plugin wasn't enabled in previous versions (it wasn't even installed by default)
<ikonia> join #kubuntu
<ikonia> oops
<exco_> can I directly boot to a root shell (my login screen breaks the graphics output)?
<JensT> exco_: yes, by booting into secure mode (2nd entry in your grub menuà
<JensT> you can also just switch to a terminal using ctrl+alt+1 on the login window (even when it's broken)
<exco_> thanks JensT - I will try to remove the ati proprietary driver there and see if I get a working login again
<exco_> ctrl+alt
<JensT> + 1
<JensT> or 2/3/4/5/6
<exco_> +backspace (enabled) and +1 (2,3,..) didn't work
<JensT> ow, ok
<javamonger_> Hello all.  I'm tyring to build a kernel with all of the ubuntu patches.  I'm on an ubuntu distro and I installed the "linux-source" package (which pulled in linux-source-2.6.27 and claims to be version 2.6.27-11.27).  However, under /usr/src, I only see a file named "linux-source-2.6.27.tar.bz2".  Can anybody tell me where it installs the ubuntu-patched sources?  Or where I can just download the unbutu kernel patches?  Sorry, I
<javamonger_> just please tell me that "linux-source-2.6.27.tar.bz2" isn't really "linux-source-2.6.27-11.27.tar.bz2".
<IntuitiveNipple> javamonger_: There's detailed instructions of the various methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<javamonger_> crap, it is :(
<javamonger_> ahh, thanks IntuitiveNipple
<javamonger_> I'm trying to make an 8.10 livecd with a patched kernel
<javamonger_> IntuitiveNipple, maybe I should ask another question then.  Is the ubuntu kernel sufficiently patched that the normal way to build a kernel wont work, or wont work well?  I'm just planning on doing a "make ARCH=x86 menuconfig" and "make ARCH=X86" (because I'm on amd64 and I need a 32 bit kernel).  I see that this tutorial wants you to use fakeroot & such
<d1g1t> try #ubuntu?
<javamonger_> d1g1t, me?
<d1g1t> yeah
<javamonger_> Sorry, I just encountered a lot of people that didn't seem to have answers when I was there (or had, ehem, stupid answers)
<d1g1t> this is supposed to be for jaunty I think
<Borg7-9> will i be able to update from 8.04 to 9.04
<javamonger_> oooh, I see
<IntuitiveNipple> javamonger_: You should do "fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic" which will create debian packages.
<javamonger_> my appologies
<IntuitiveNipple> javamonger_: If you are cross-compiling you'll need additional options
<javamonger_> IntuitiveNipple: I need it on a livecd however (I need the BadRAM patch).  So I shouldn't need a debian package, correct?
<javamonger_> IntuitiveNipple: well, thankfully, going from x86_64 to x86, you only need to specify the ARCH.  CROSS_COMPILE=blah_blah will cause the kernel build to look for a different compiler
<javamonger_> d1g1t: my apologies, I didn't notice that this was supposed to be for jaunty, sorry for the OT.
<IntuitiveNipple> javamonger_: same basic idea... the debian/rules scripts set the make variable "arch" - you could over-ride that, or you use the kernel-devs quick-ish method: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMaintenance#Quick%20builds
<exco> JensT: removing fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-kernel-source xorg-driver-fglrx fixed the login screen
<exco> JensT: I don't understand it - but now Compiz is working ;-)
<javamonger_> oh cool, thanks.  Yea, I do want to use the .config that the livecd ships with (who knows what I'll break otherwise).  I didn't realize that -jx was safe for kernel builds.  I used it a few years ago and had unstable kernels so I just stopped using it and suffered slower builds
<javamonger_> Then again, I think I was hacking the makefile too!, lol!
<Cycom> dtchen_: any news? :)
<Bonez56> Hi, I have just done a plain vanilla install of Jaunty Alpha 6. I am trying to install the 'mythtv' package but it gives errors. Anyone else having this problem? (Sorry for the copy and paste but here is the error):
<Bonez56> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Bonez56>   mythtv: Depends: mythtv-frontend (= 0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<Bonez56>           Depends: mythtv-backend (= 0.21.0+fixes19961-0ubuntu4) but it is not going to be installed
<Bonez56> E: Broken packages
<vistakiller1> ok done
<vistakiller1> my net is working after suspend
<vistakiller1> i have to give this
<vistakiller1>  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<IntuitiveNipple> vistakiller1: I have something for you... you disappeared before I could tell you...
<IntuitiveNipple> vistakilla: It looks like we have a known bug with that device. Can you add a comment to the report with details of the system (uname -a && lspci -nn). bug #312144. Also, refer to bug #136836 for a better work-around. You can remove the file created by my test instructions.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 312144 in linux "After sleep (suspend), NVidia MCP55 Ethernet is broken [Intrepid]" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/312144
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 136836 in linux "Ethernet (nVidia MCP55) not working [ gutsy, hardy, interpid ]" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/136836
<vistakiller1> now is working
<vistakiller1> i have give the command you say
<vistakiller1> and after the suspend i give the sudo /etc/rc.d/init.d/network restart
<vistakiller1> and is working
<vistakiller1> i have to reply to this bug report?
<IntuitiveNipple> Please report the bug, and use the work-around given in #136836 and it'll work without manual intervention
<vistakiller1> ok thanks :D
<IntuitiveNipple> If we don't receive bug reports/comments with system details we'll never know something needs fixing
<Bonez56> please... can anyone help me to install mythtv ?
<Bonez56> the mythtv meta package in Jaunty alpha 6 is broken
<vistakiller1> wait to fix it
<vistakiller1> some days
<MTecknology> you guys....
<MTecknology> I think a profiled boot needs to become part of the LP janitor...
<MTecknology> s/LP//
<MTecknology> It brought my boot from 21.47 to 16.90 seconds
<GibbaTheHutt> hiya, does anyone know if anything has changed in ssh with jaunty. My ssh rsa key seems to get read ok if I specify it with -i <file>, but not if I don't, and never used to have to specify it each time
<MTecknology> GibbaTheHutt: where is it located?
<MTecknology> and what are the permissions on the directory/files
<GibbaTheHutt> in /home/<user>/.ssh and perms are 700
<GibbaTheHutt> (on dir and files)
<nemo> MTecknology: profiled?
<GibbaTheHutt> tried with ssh -vvv and couldn't see anything of note
<MTecknology> nemo: I'll find the link when I get to close
<MTecknology> class*
<nemo> so. I'm setting up a new dual boot for a friend.
<nemo> my instinct would be ibex - but I was wondering if jaunty will prompt once it is released.
<nemo> given how close it is to release, too, I was thinking it might be less painless just to install the alpha.
<IntuitiveNipple> nemo: I've been using jaunty day-to-day for about 2 months now, for kernel development, packaging, and everything else without _too_ many issues
<MTecknology> GibbaTheHutt: idk if it'll change, but do chmod -R 644 .ssh; chmod 600 .ssh; chmod 600 .ssh/id_dsa
<MTecknology> nemo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=254263
<MTecknology> nemo: 21% boot time improvement for me
<IntuitiveNipple> GibbaTheHutt: This might not be your case, but the ssh man-page says "ssh will simply ignore a private key file if it is accessible by others"
<GibbaTheHutt> thanks MTecknology, IntuitiveNipple , I'll reboot into it in a min and try again
<MTecknology> good luck
<MTecknology> nemo: you should try it - use bootchart to compare
<nemo> MTecknology: that boot chart the guy linked to yesterday seemed wrong
<nemo> truncated
<nemo> but he said that might have been the python interface perhaps
<MTecknology> ?
<nemo> IntuitiveNipple: heh.
<nemo> ok. 'nother question.  I burned a jaunty nightly a week or two ago - would that be adequate for an install base?
<IntuitiveNipple> nemo: There'll be a ton of upgrades immediately after installation
<nemo> right.
<nemo> but no problems in install?
<MTecknology> nope
<MTecknology> nemo: unless there's a bug - that perhaps was fixed
 * MTecknology is running to class
<macsim`work> hi, anybody knows how to fix the evolution google calendar plugin ?
<Whitor> Hi. I read of a place (on some forum a week or so ago) where the ubuntu dev team was asking for lspci -v output. I'd like to contribute. Does anyone have that link?
<rhosigma> im unable to get the Samba gui to install in jaunty
<nemo> maco: is that still broken? :-/
<nemo> oh.
<nemo> macsim`work:
<nemo> heh. silly tab complete
<nemo> maco hasn't spoken in a while. it is supposed to be smarter than that.  but maybe I was talking to him yesterday
<maco> saw my name
<maco> what?
<maco> oh rght...
 * Pici blinks
<maco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfoOutputhttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfoOutput
<maco> doh
<maco> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfoOutput
<marijus> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<maxb> Is there a known issue with Firefox deciding it doesn't want to antialias fonts?
<nemo> maxb: firefox has antialiasing font config option
<nemo> or at least it did in years past
<nemo> to avoid antialiasing small fonts.
<nemo> apart from that, it should antialias fine, including your system subpixel antialiasing
<maxb> I've noticed the fonts in firefox looking less pleasant in the last few days on jaunty, without changing any config
<nemo> got a screenshot?
<nemo> maybe you turned off subpixel in UI accidentally :)
<nemo> or ubuntu did
<maxb> huh, how odd
<maxb> I went to the appearance properties, and the rendering option radio buttons were in a "none of these" state
<ripps> Okay, I'm having a serious problem with libc-i686, I can't start any new programs because I get an error with /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl.so.2
<o0Chris0o> so how is jaunty doing, what are the major issues?
<ripps> I have this error whenever I try to open a program: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl.so.2: version `on_start__' not found (required by /usr/lib/libgmodule-2.0.so.0)
<ripps> hello? this is serious! I can't even file bug reports!
<o0Chris0o> ripps: simmer down :) launchpad is where the bug reports are
<ripps> o0Chris0o: I can't open a browser, how am I supposed to go to launchpad
<o0Chris0o> more details the better, I'm new to jaunty, I'm not sure, stick around, I'm sure somone will be able to help
<Whitor> ripps, how are you here?
<Whitor> could use lynx to get to launchpad ...
<Whitor> or another computer
<ripps> Whitor: The error started after an update, and I had xchat open before the update.
<Whitor> rebooted since the update ?
<Whitor> apparently not
<Whitor> since xchat is still open
<Whitor> might be worth a shot
<ripps> Whitor: not yet, because I was afraid I'd loose xchat, and my only means of communicating the problem
<Whitor> do you have another computer with an internet connection on hand ?
<ripps> Whitor: There's another computer I can use, but I wanted to see if there's was something I could do before I rebooted this computer and possibly loose any gui
<Whitor> if this is your lifeline to the internet... oyur sole computer, it probably isn't the best idea to use the development version of ubuntu. Just my opinion though...
<Whitor> ahh... I would try a reboot.
<Whitor> does the update say that it requires one ?
<ripps> Whitor: There's an update for gnome-settings-daemon that won't install due to the error.
<Whitor> in Intrepid, there is a 'restart required' icon that gets added to the gnome menu bar... not sure about development updates
<ripps> There's no more update required icon for jaunty, just a window telling you to update. I didn't recieve that.
<ripps> ^update = reboot
<Whitor> was libdl.so one of the things updated ?
<ripps> Whitor: Maybe, there was like 50 packages
<Whitor> could be that the one loaded in ram is diff from the one on the filesystem at this point.
<Whitor> just a guess
<Whitor> reboot
<ripps> I used dpkg -S to find that libdl.so is a part of libc-i686
<Whitor> can oyu open a terminal window ?
<ripps> Whitor: I had a terminal widget open
<ripps> Can't open any new terminal windows though
<Whitor> can you ctrl-alt-f1 to a terminal session ?
<Whitor> ctrl-alt-f7 to come back !
<ripps> Whitor: yes, and apparently cli programs don't seem to be affected by the error (as far as I can tell)
<Whitor> ok, then you can use a terminal irc program to get back here if all else fails
 * DanaG uses finch, because it's easier to figure out than irssi and such.
<ripps> Whitor: possibly, let me see if I can install finch
<Whitor> I've uses irssi once before
<Whitor> used^
<ripps> Actually, a commandline irc client wouldn't help much, because I've never been able to get my wifi to work outside of X
<ripps> If I'm unablet to start Gnome after reboot, I don't think I'll be able to get online
<Whitor> jaunty is still alpha for a reason ...
<Whitor> were you looking for something in jaunty that you don't have in intrepid ? - just curious
<ripps> Whitor: I know, and I'm ready to reinstall if necessary. That's why I'm here, making people aware of these errors
<nemo> functioning intel driver? :)
<Whitor> ripps, cool, thank you very much
<Whitor> nemo, what intel product ?
<nemo> Whitor: i815g
<nemo> is crashy in ibex
<nemo> crashes all better in jaunty.
<Whitor> better in jaunty ?
<nemo> completely
<Whitor> nice
<ripps> I guess I'll reboot and see if it's fixed. See you later (hopefully)
<DJones>  /topic
<Whitor> GL ribo
<Whitor> GL ripps
<ripps> Good News, reboot indeed fixed the problem
<ripps> Still, I would have felt better if there was some kind of warning.
<rhosigma> system-config-samba:
<rhosigma>  Depends: python-libuser but it is not going to be installed - PLEASE HELP
<peppot> new ati drivers out yet?
<DanaG> yup.
<DanaG> Still broken for me... but I seem to just have bad video karma -- ALL of them (except for 8.543) have been broken for me.
<ripps> peppot: 6.12 came out a day or two ago
<DanaG> lolz: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzE1MA
<ripps> DanaG: That has to be the ugliest mascot ever
<DanaG> heh, I actually had to check the date when I saw that.  =þ
<DanaG> oh yeah, and a piece of good news: http://vbox.innotek.de/pipermail/vbox-announce/2009-March/000013.html
<peppot> ripps, not the one compatible with the new xorg, no?
<ripps> peppot: are talkinga bout xorg-ati or fglrx?
 * DanaG has tried the new fglrx 8.600... and yes, it is compatible with new Xorg.
<o0Chris0o> how is nvidia and the new xorg?
<DanaG> oh hellz, I may try just running my Jaunty in a VBox guest under Windows!  =þ
<peppot> DanaG, where to find that?
<DanaG> New fglrx is in the repos.
<peppot> ah, thanks
<DanaG> Bummer I still have this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> Not fixed!
<DanaG> Should I just go ahead and mark it not-fixed?
<ripps> DanaG: I thought that 9.4 beta was released today.
<ripps> ^for ubuntu
<DanaG> 8.600 is what's in the repos; not sure what the corresponding release number is.
<DanaG> 9.3 or 9.4, most likely.
<ripps> I heard they were skipping 9.3 and going straight to 9.4.
<ripps> But 9.4 doesn't work with r300-500 cards.
<peppot> to install and switch to the new fglrx, is an install of xorg-driver-fglrx all that's required?
<DanaG> Either way, it's still just as broken for me on my r600.
<DanaG> You also have to tweak xorg.conf to use fglrx.
<Alexia_Death> hmm.... GTK qt theming is no longeer working after recent updates...
<Alexia_Death> any clues as to why?
<DanaG> Yeah, they switched from gtk-qt-engine to qtcurve.
<peppot> DanaG, how so? black screen as with older versions?
<nemo> DanaG: due to gtk mapping poorly or something?
<DanaG> Same as all the others, for me: black screen and a long backtrace.
<billybigrigger> anyone here running pidgin right now? how come the pidgin icon is in the tray as usual, but in between the tray and the volume/time&date is a pidgin envelope icon that if i click on it opens buddy list, why are there 2 pidgin icons???
<DanaG> Beats me on the gtk-qt.
 * DanaG is lucky / unlucky enough to have R600.
<ripps> billybigrigger: that's the indicator applet, it tells you which applications have plugins to work with notify-osd (i think)
<DanaG> Lucky because fglrx supports it..... unlucky because fglrx is broken.
<DanaG> And radeon can't do power management or opengl.
<billybigrigger> ripps, well whats the point of it?
<tabgal> howdie, does anyone has a marble mouse on Jaunty and has scroll working?
<billybigrigger> ripps, do i really need to know what apps have notify-osd plugins?
<ripps> billybigrigger: I'm not entirely sure, but I think it collects important notifications to view later.
<ripps> otherwise, it just lists programs that have the capability.
<ripps> like mine, has pidgin and evolution in it.
<billybigrigger> hmm
<fargiolas> anybody has an antialias issue with firefox after one of the latest upgrades?
<ripps> I haven't used firefox in a long time, too much memory, and way too slow. Epiphany is where it's at
<noren> Epiphany is that kde based or gnome based
<fargiolas> ripps: 2.27 i suppose
<billybigrigger> does epiphany have flash support?
<ripps> billybigrigger: yep
<billybigrigger> ripps, does it use flashplugin-nonfree?
<ripps> billybigrigger: yes
<fargiolas> btw epiphany doesn't have any issue, it's a firefox one, anybody can confirm?
<billybigrigger> right on, might give it a go
<ripps> epiphany uses the gecko engine, same as firefox
<fargiolas> ripps: I currently have epiphany 2.27 so no way to test it with gecko
<ripps> fargiolas: is epiphany 2.27 webkit exclusive?
<tabgal> fargiolas, yep
<fargiolas> ripps: sure, webkit backend in 2.24 was just an experiment and it's deprecated
<tabgal> fonts are not AAed
<fargiolas> ripps: 2.27 *is* epiphany webkit
<fargiolas> tabgal: oh ok, let's find if launchpad already knows it
<JMFTheVCI> Anyone tested Jaunty on a Samsung NC10 netbook?
<IntuitiveNipple> We were hoping you would :)
<JMFTheVCI> I have a reall up-to-date Intrepid that is fully operational.
<hoonteke> does there exist a list of expected changes between intrepid and jaunty?
<tabgal> fargiolas, I don't know what's the full extent of this, but FF is looking 'themeless' (on KDE)
<fargiolas> tabgal: uhm with gnome it's just not antialiased
<tabgal> yeah, makes sense
<JMFTheVCI> is there a way to boot/test Januty from an ISO?
<JMFTheVCI> or do we have to burn first?
<IntuitiveNipple> Via PXE netboot
<DanaG> Or usb-creator.
<yofel__> or start it in a virtual machine via Virtualbox or kvm
<IntuitiveNipple> starting in a VM won't test the host hardware though
<JMFTheVCI> thanks, bit of a noob...
<danbhfive> anyone know if its possible for a "workaround" to be included in jaunty?  The bugfix is apparently sitting upstream..  but there is a workaround which makes the bug less obvious
<IntuitiveNipple> danbhfive: what bug?
<danbhfive> bug 264196
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 264196 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "[intrepid] keyboard Repeat Keys is failing to adjust" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/264196
<JMFTheVCI> Using the USB-Creator tool.
<danbhfive> IntuitiveNipple: the workaround that I would suggest is to have a more sensible default repeat rate,  since it looks like we won't be able to edit the repeat rate ourselves till koala.  And, the current repeat rate causes lots of typos, its set really high
<JMFTheVCI> Right, time to test Januty!
<Pici> What about Jaunty?
<genii> Pici: The mis-spellings begin!
<JMFTheVCI> er..yeah...that too!
<maxb> Hm, fonts in firefox are definitely less pretty after recent updates
<keepsake> Anyone have fglrx working in Jaunty?
<keepsake> I dunno, I personally like the fonts more
<keepsake> They look more compact.
<maxb> Mine look not-antialiased
<keepsake> Oh, mine are still nicely antialiased, maybe that's why =\
<keepsake> It's silly how antialiasing isn't on in windows xp by default.
<maxb> I shall have to have a careful look through the dpkg-log and try reverting some likely updates.
<keepsake> =P
<vbgunz> in the latest Kubuntu Jaunty, does anyone have the "show desktop" widget?
<JMFTheVCI> I am just on Jaunty now. It is visible on the default bottom bar
<vbgunz> JMFTheVCI: you have the "show desktop" widget? when you click on it, all windows minimize and you see the desktop?
<JMFTheVCI> Yup
<vbgunz> latest Jaunty, keeping up to date?
<JMFTheVCI> Alpha 6 download this afternoon. Running live off USB key
<vbgunz> what in the world is keeping me from seeing the "show desktop" widget? I created a brand new account and still dont have that widget :/
<tabgal> does anyone has any idea what's the delay btw mirrors??
<JMFTheVCI> Do this: Right click on a spare bit of space on either the top or bottom panel. Click add to panel. Scroll down and add the Show Desktop widget
<vbgunz> JMFTheVCI: yeah, I've done that. I have done that on the new account too. all I get is a red X (unknown widget) :/
<JMFTheVCI> Just done it to add it to the top panel and deleted the bottom panel for the extra screenspace (1024x600)
<vbgunz> well, it seems audio now works though in JMFTheVCIyou're on Ubuntu? or Kubuntu?
<JMFTheVCI> Ubuntu
<vbgunz> ahh
<vbgunz> I am talking about Kubuntu :)
<JMFTheVCI> Ok. That then is the cause. A bug with Kubuntu
<JMFTheVCI> I prefer Gnome to KDE.
<vbgunz> JMFTheVCI: how long have you been on GNU/Linux? less than a year? thats the problem :)
<vbgunz> heh, jk, I guess a good to honest shot could make you change your mind. KDE 4.2 is what 4.0 should have been. its turning out awesome :)
<JMFTheVCI> I have been using various Linux's over the many years and Ubuntu is one that, so far, has full support for almost all that I need. And one that has a support mechanism for my *mandatory* work apps
<vbgunz> sweet. I been an Ubuntu user going on 3+ years
<JMFTheVCI> I have been using it for about a month in anger.
<JMFTheVCI> It works on my T61 Thinkpad and has replaced XP. I am now using it on my Samsung Netbook.
<JMFTheVCI> NC10
<vbgunz> well i was angry at ms so I made the switch. to be honest I still dual boot for steam though :/
<JMFTheVCI> I have dual boot on both but I run a XP VM and use that if I am forced to use an XP only app.
<tgpraveen> vbgunz: i think wine and crossover havre good steam support
<vbgunz> I have vbox too. Win XP and WS08 guests. I use them for anything else but gaming atm
<JMFTheVCI> I use Ms Money 2004. This is garbage under Wine.
<JMFTheVCI> Even tested the latest Wine release
<JMFTheVCI> I have just tested Sound and Network and all is good.
<JMFTheVCI> It did set my default font pixel size to 117!. I have it down at 70.
<vbgunz> wine is one too many headache I don't need. I just hibernate my work, boot up into WS08 and game. once thats done, reboot back into Kubuntu, my work is all right where I left it and I continue on as if I never rebooted
<vbgunz> for other necessary windows apps, if the need even arises, I try doing it in a vbox guest. if thats an Epic fail, I dual boot if it is important enough
<tgpraveen> JMFTheVCI: it is not gonna work anytime soon. best if u move from ms money to some other foss software
<tgpraveen> heck ms money 2002 and 2005 break compatibility so i dont wanna go in there
<vbgunz> may happen soon though. MS is really having no choice but to either make inroads into the Linux market OR just steadily decline
<JMFTheVCI> I have too much stuff on there and I have found no other software that comes close to being that easy. I have tried a lot of freeware linux software,
<AnRkey> does any1 know of any openoffice.org v3 .debs that I can use for 8.04.2?
<AnRkey> can i just use the jaunty ones?
<peppot> is it just me, or is compiz on ati radeon hd 3470 and jaunty very slow?
<peppot> maximizing a window (maximize toggle) takes about a second
<yofel__> thats odd. in jaunty (alt+sysrq+b (as in reisub)) tells me: "resetting system" but actually does nothing
<pitwalker> peppot: also can slow with intel
<adz21c> Hi, I recently installed Kubuntu Jaunty. I am just using the Software Updates manager and it says I have some blocked update, I can't seem to see why they are blocked, is there something I am not seeing?
<peace_> hey guys
<peace_> [ 3023.055554] wlan0: disassociating by local choice (reason=3)
<peace_> atheros wifi
<peace_> ??
<peace_> i can't connect...
<peppot> after installing the new ati drivers, desktop performance is about half of what it was with vesa. any clues? ati mobility radeon hd 3470 on jaunty
<tgpraveen> adz21c: wait for few hrs and try again
<adz21c> tgpraveen: tried that, it cropped up blocked yesterday. Still thats not my main issue. I want to know why they are blocked, does the GUI inform me anyway, as I can't see it
<tgpraveen> go in synaptic and click mark all upgrades or something button
<tgpraveen> on te bar at the top big button
<tgpraveen> and it will tell u stuff like to be removed to be updated to be upgraded etc
<adz21c> tgpraveen: Well that answers my question then, no. I know I could look in synaptic and that would be no doubt more informative, I was more curious if this software would be
<tgpraveen> so that might give u more info
<tgpraveen> bye
<adz21c> bye, thanks for the assistance
<peppot> so, in jaunty, does metacity have its own compositing? I'm seeing shadows from windows and abysmally slow window maximize, and no running compiz....
<peppot> all points to the new ati driver being horribly bad
<zash> peppot: metacity had composing in interpid
<zash> an it is still there
<zash> in jaunty
<peppot> ah
<peppot> I am unable to disable it. compositing is set to off, and if I try to re-enable it to be able to choose "none" again, I get an infinite loop where it goees around around saying "desktop effects can't be enabled"
<zash> peppot: start gconf-editor
<zash> and in /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager
<zash> set to false
<peppot> there we go, thanks!
<peppot> very disappointed that the new ati driver sucked so bad.
<mnemo> i have some ppa versions of stuff installed for testing and now I want to revert to the real ubuntu versions... how can I do that?
<mnemo> I removed the ppa from sources.list so far but how can I trigger the downgrade?
<ripps> to downgrade a package to the default jaunty package: "sudo apt-get install packag_name/jaunty"
<mnemo> thanks ripps
<ripps> :)
<yofel__> hm, does cpufreq work with anybody? the gnome-applet shows what i set it to - but judging from the temperature it does nothing, and the cli-version simply hangs up
<peppot> an average of 1100 fps for fgl_glxgears, is this reasonable performance for a laptop and radeon hd 3470?
<o0Chris0o> anyone having issues playing sound events in jaunty? its just static here
<nemo> no issues personally
<taggie> Chris, I've been having problems since starting with alpha2
<taggie> Off and on, restarting alsa-utils makes it better for a while
<o0Chris0o> taggie: I see what sound card do you have
<taggie> it's an intel HDA
<taggie> thinkpad x301, don't recall specifically which chip... one sec..
<o0Chris0o> taggie: I have nvidia hda
<taggie> Chris, have you tried restarting alsa?
<o0Chris0o> not yet I havent, whats the command? "restart alsa" ?
<peace_> i have a issue with atheros wifi
<peace_> anyone else?
<Volkodav> new update wants to remove nautilus cd burner and xscreensaver
<Volkodav> should I wait ?
<Volkodav> till it does all &
<Volkodav> ?
<peppot> anyone using latest ati drivers and metacity compositing? does it suck for you too? i.e. horribly slow?
<peppot> 8.600, that is.
<crankharder> hmm, network manager is removed/gone? how do I setup a static ip?
<pavs> Why can't I enable "Desktop Effects" on the latest Jaunty Alpha? My hardware obviously supports it since it works without any problem under previous release.
<peppot> pavs, you probably don't have the proper drivers installed yet. what graphics hardware do you have?
<pavs> ATI HD something
<peppot> ah, then you need to grab the latest xorg-driver-fglrx
<DanaG> "HD" naming implies R600 or R700.
<DanaG> Kinda' handy, that change in naming, actually.
<peppot> and then run aticonfig --force --initiaö
<pavs> should be synaptic?
<pavs> *in
<peppot> DanaG, are you on mobile radeon too? I'm on hd 3470, and compositing in metacity is horribly slow
<peppot> pavs, if you have restricted repos enabled
<pavs> Ok I found it
<DanaG> I have an HD3650, and I just plain can't use fglrx -- it gives a kernel panic.
<pavs> is it: aticonfig --force --initiao ??
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> fixed? bull... it's still broken for me!
<peppot> pavs, oops. initiate
<o0Chris0o> gah, wish I could fix this sound :D
<pavs> peppot I get: aticonfig: unrecognized option '--initiate'
<peppot> may be -initiate
<DanaG> initial
<DanaG> oh yeah, so... I just plain can't use fglrx.
<peppot> ah yes.
<peppot> well
<peppot> it's no big loss
<DanaG> 8.543... worked.  8.552... broken.  8.563... broken.  8.570... broken.  8.600.... broken.
<peppot> its performance is comparable with vesa
<DanaG> They alllllllllllllll give me the same kernel panic.
<tlord> Hi! Anyone with experience upgrading 8.10 to 9.4 alpha 6 (the first 9.4 version I've tried)? My upgrade process seems to be taking an awfully long time at "Preconfiguring packages ..." The side-to-side animated bar keeps moving side to side, though, and I can play Tetris in the background -- but it's been "Preconfiguring" now for more than two hours.
<tlord> My process was to back up all the data on the laptop, do a clean install of 8.10, then update-manager -g. Spent all night getting the packages :)
<tlord> So, for anyone who's done the 8.10 --> 9.4 alpha transition, I'd appreciate hearing a) how long I should expect (or tolerate) the "Preconfiguring packages" message ... is there some way to find out whether the process is hung? (Is there something I can look for in th System Monitor?) What happens if I try to stop the process now and start over -- system hosed?
<tlord> Thanks :)
<bardyr> tlord, what is the terminal output saying?
<tlord> bardyr -- the last line displayed is Preconfiguring packages ..."
<tlord> "Preconfiguring packages" rather.
<tlord> Before that, "Extracting templates from packages: 100%"
<tlord> If that side-to-side bar would just stop somewhere and look broken, I'd figure ... it was broken :)
<tlord> Very little hard drive activity, not sure whether that's significant.
<tlord> If I kill the distribution upgrade process and then start it again, will it a) hose the system (not a big deal per se, that's why this is a clean install after a full backup -- but a big loss of time) or b) decide I need to download the same hundreds of megs of updates?
<maxb> 2 hours is far too long for that. Run "ps -efH" to get a full processlist. Stick it on a pastebin, and I can possibly figure out what it's doing from that.
<bardyr> tlord, it should just start op where it was killed
<bardyr> tlord, but why upgrade from a clean install? just download the alpha
<tlord> Bardyr -- I already had 8.10.
<tlord> maxb -- I appreciate that, but I'm actually typing from a different machine right now.
<mvo> tlord: you do you a "ps afx" ?
<MTecknology> I just grabbed 4.9MB of data and put it on my system... du -hs on it showed 308KB... but all the data looks like it's there
<MTecknology> any guesses why it would be showing up so different?
<mvo> tlord: please keep it running for now so that we can try to diangose the issue
<tlord> mvo and maxb - in a few mintues I should be able to switch machines and join IRC from there :) Thanks, hoping you can help me figure this out.
<tlord> (I have let it continue running, Yes. )
<eMaX> hi all
<eMaX> can I disable ipv6?
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> wrong chan
<slytherin> anybody willing to do some DVD playback testing?
<ripps> slytherin: what kind?
<slytherin> ripps: It is currently broken in jaunty and I have a package in my PPA that should fix it.
<ripps> slytherin: sure, as long as it won't interfere with my mplayer setup
<slytherin> ripps: what setup?
<billybigrigger> slytherin, ill help ya test it
<billybigrigger> is it 32 or 64 specific?
<ripps> slytherin: mplayer+smplayer compiled with coreavc support
<slytherin> ripps: actually DVD playback is broken completely in mplayer, vlc, totem etc
<tabgal> slytherin, how exactly is broken?? too slow, crashes, bugs?
<slytherin> billybigrigger: nothing arch specific. All you need to confirm that DVD does not play with current packages in repository and then it works with package in my PPA
<slytherin> tabgal: it doesn't work at all
<tabgal> ok, but if you type mplayer dvd:// what happens?
<LSD200> hey all - quick question - have any of you got pycad working in latest alpha?
<slytherin> tabgal: currently, some permission error. Does it work for you properly?
<billybigrigger> slytherin, doing udate now...
<tabgal> dunno, let me try
<billybigrigger> ^^ update
<slytherin> ripps: no it won't interfere with your setup. It will only update libdvdread4
<billybigrigger> slytherin, where's your PPA link
<ripps> slytherin: cool, let me at it
<pitwalker> slytherin: DVD playback works with VLC, i watch a Blackmore's Night concert
<slytherin> billybigrigger: ripps: I will point you to the bug.
<slytherin> pitwalker: in jaunty?
<slytherin> pitwalker: for commercial DVDs i.e. one where you need to use libdvdcss?
<maxb> slytherin: I'm afraid I'm not at a DVD-capable computer right now, but I watched a DVD using uptodate jaunty totem-xine last night
<maxb> So it's not entirely broken
<pitwalker> vlc Version: 0.9.8a-1ubuntu4
<slytherin> maxb: xine based players is not a problem.
<maxb> ah
<billybigrigger> vlc not working here
<slytherin> maxb: xine has it's own copy of libdvdread/libdvdnav.
<slytherin> billybigrigger: what kind of error do you get?
 * maxb so used to needing xine for menu support that it's become default in my head :-)
<billybigrigger> playback failure:
<billybigrigger> VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disk.
<slytherin> maxb: well, totem-gstreamer has really good support now for menus and subtitles (of course once I fix this problem).
<billybigrigger> your input can't be opened:
<tabgal> slytherin, works here
<billybigrigger> VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disk.
<billybigrigger> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<slytherin> billybigrigger: check bug 342890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342890 in libdvdread "Cannot play DVDs - Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342890
<ripps> slytherin: I just popped in the Short Circuit 2 dvd, and it works fine in totem.
<slytherin> ripps: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<ripps> slytherin: gstreamer
<slytherin> ripps: and is the DVD one which requires libdvdcss2?
<pitwalker> slytherin: www.lordzenekar.hu's DVD is playable with totem Version: 2.26.0-0ubuntu1
<ripps> slytherin: no clue
<tlord> I'd be very surprised if any particular commerical / entertainment DVD did *not* require it :)
<slytherin> ripps: you can try this from command line - totem dvd:// - and then see if you get any messages related to libdvdcss2
<tlord> There have been a few that have not, mostly documentaries etc. I think.
<ripps> sytherin: libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.10 for DVD access
<slytherin> ripps: Ok. Let me check myself with some of the DVDs I have.
<tlord> <-- swapping machines :)
<ripps> sytherin: works fine in smplayer too.
<tlord-laptop> maxb -- I'm about to run that ps -efH --would you mind parsing "stick it on a pastebin"? Open a new channel to dump it into?
<slytherin> ripps: Ok. So problem is with certain DVDs only. Does your DVD have menu?
<slytherin> pitwalker: does your DVD have menu?
<tlord-laptop> I just started a channel called "pastebin" :)
<pitwalker> slytherin: a basic, buc i can change
<tabgal> slytherin, worked here wih a commercial dvd in mplayer
<slytherin> I am trying to figure out what kind of DVDs work and what kind don't.
<pitwalker> libdvdread4.1.3-4ubuntu1
<yofel__> !pastebin | tlord-laptop
<ubottu> tlord-laptop: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ripps> slytherin: dvd menu works in totem, but just skips it in smplayer
<slytherin> ripps: tabgal: pitwalker: can you all confirm that it still works even after installing libdvdread4 from my PPA? The tracking bug is bug 342890
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 342890 in libdvdread "Cannot play DVDs - Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/342890
<o0Chris0o> Any others having audio problems with jaunty? its all static whenever audio plays, especially system sounds
<tabgal> slytherin, sorry, what's PPA?
<slytherin> tabgal: personal package archive
<pitwalker> slytherin: complicated menus also work in vlc
<tabgal> ii  libdvdcss2                                                    1.2.10-0.2medibuntu1
<slytherin> pitwalker: surprising. Of all the DVDs I have, none work with packages from official repository.
<ripps> slytherin: I know certain disney dvd's will never work
<ripps> they use a complicated form of copy protection
<slytherin> ripps: funny you should say that, I was trying with toy story 1/2. It does not work with package in repository but works with my package.
<tlord-laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133205/ <-- that's the output of my ps -efH, in hopes someone can say why my upgrade seems to be hung at Preconfiguring packages ...
<maxb> tlord-laptop: the interesting bits are truncated
<maxb> Pipe it through cat, that ought to stop it cropping to the width of your terminal
<pitwalker> slytherin: vlc crashes from  Mel Gibson's movie
<slytherin> pitwalker: crash is unexpected.
<slytherin> pitwalker: ripps: tabgal: billybigrigger: I am bit sleepy here. If you find any DVD that doesn't work with packages in repository please test package as specified in the bug. Please note that xine based players are not affected.
<IntuitiveNipple> tlord-laptop:  Look for any newly created log files or log-directories for clues: ls -lstr /var/log/
<maxb> tlord-laptop: Got an updated paste yet?
<tlord-laptop> maxb, sorry, not yet -- trying to do a few things at once.
<pitwalker> slytherin: good night, i'm go to sleep
<slytherin> pitwalker: thanks for feedback.
<tlord-laptop> updated pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/133210/
<slytherin> ripps: tabgal: billybigrigger: thanks for all the feedback.
<tlord-laptop> pastebin for the ls -lstr results
<AnRkey> this is more  dev question i think: where can i edit the System > Settings > Sessions via the command line for a user?
<tlord-laptop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/133211/
<tlord-laptop> Hey! Now I'm to "reading database ..."
<tlord-laptop> Something gave, somewhere ...
<tlord-laptop> unpacking / processing / replacing packages now ...
<MTecknology> way to go on the new usplash
<MTecknology> that whole glowing thing kinda implies fast
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Is OpenOffice 3.1 planned to be included with Ubuntu 9.04?
<tmeixner> I thought I read there was a feature freeze after alpha 5 - but please correct me, I just  picked that up somewhere.
<yofel__> there is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<crdlb> ilembitov: apparently not
<tmeixner> 3 days till beta - I shall sleep calmer then :-)
<MTecknology> OH! artwork freeze is tomorrow
<MTecknology> HURRAY
<MTecknology> well - final deadline
 * genii wonders what a jackelope even looks like
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> Anyone know how I can make X not probe at every boot and just push those configs to a file
<IntuitiveNipple> The whole point is it does probe... its gone all automatical and hal-ified
<MTecknology> IntuitiveNipple: ya... at the cost of 15% of my boot time
<IntuitiveNipple> so don't boot so often then :)
<MTecknology> it's a laptop
<IntuitiveNipple> so?
<IntuitiveNipple> I only reboot this one when I've no choice... sometimes goes a week or more without it
<MTecknology> the battery only lasts 10-30min
<IntuitiveNipple> wow! new battery time!
<MTecknology> I need to turn it off when I change classes
<MTecknology> ya.... I ordered one in december
<MTecknology> still fighting them to get it back
<MTecknology> apparently it was stolen somewhere
<MTecknology> but... I want to do this anyway
<IntuitiveNipple> I got some great long-life spares from Hong Kong in 2007 and they're doing better than the original Sony batteries.
<MTecknology> this whole xorg probing thing is under documented
<dtchen> Cycom: i'm pushing to my tree. should have something for testing soon.
<DanaG> hmm, since this is not fixed.... what should I mark it?
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> It's not fixed.
<SnoFox> Well, I was gonna ask if there's a way I could downgrade to stable, but I realized I'm using ext4, which is also stopping me from upgrading...
<crdlb> you can't downgrade anyway
<SnoFox> Well can you help me upgrade then? :p
<crdlb> I'm lost
<crdlb> what are you using now?
<SnoFox> Jaunty.
<SnoFox> Okay, I'll make you unlost...
<SnoFox> I saw there was a bunch of updates today, and I'm like "yay!". So I go and update everything, dpkg errors out because ext4 claims there's no disk space left.
<DanaG> oh, boot single and fsck.
<SnoFox> Does it have to be in single mode? After a reboot it ran a fsck, and I went to update, and it errored out again.
 * SnoFox looks around, and switches to tty1.
 * SnoFox types reboot and hits enter 
<SnoFox> Is it safe to run the fsck from single mode even though it's mounted?
<SnoFox> Er, / is mounted.
<DanaG> Is it mounted only RO, at least?
<SnoFox> If I remember correctly, yes.
<SnoFox> So should be safe?
<dtchen> uh, please DON'T
<SnoFox> dtchen: ?
<dtchen> reboot into a live cd and do it from there UNMOUNTED
<maco> RO isnt good enough, no
<dtchen> i utterly trashed / on encrypted lvm by accidentally fscking a mounted /
<SnoFox> Does it matter if the Live CD is an older version of Ubuntu? Or if I maybe even Kubuntu?
<maco> thats fine
<SnoFox> I don't know if I even have a Live CD anymore. xD
<dtchen> you can use an alternate installer's rescue mode
<maco> could also force fsck to runon text boot
<dtchen> just do NOT fsck a mounted fs
<SnoFox> Okay.
<SnoFox> Brb then.
<DanaG> How can you possibly 'touch /forcefsck' when it says it's out of space?
<DanaG> =þ
<dtchen> depends if it's utterly out of space, or if you still have free inodes thanks to the default 5% reserved for root
<DanaG> Either way, it's a false "out of space".
<danbhfive_jaunty> is the new notification thing written in QT?
<crdlb> danbhfive_jaunty: no
<danbhfive_jaunty> crdlb: whats it written in?
<crdlb> it uses gtk with lots of cairo
<danbhfive_jaunty> interesting, thanks
<SnoFox> Finally got the Live CD working. >.<
<SnoFox> But it's Intrepid Ibex.
<SnoFox> How would I scan an ext4 filesystem with it?
<tabgal> huh...
<dtchen> i think you _really_ want to use a current daily or daily-live
<SnoFox> I have no way to download it, really.
<SnoFox> Unless the Live CD will put it on my swapfile?
<SnoFox> Then I'd be able to burn it.
<dtchen> Cycom: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=dtchen/ubuntu-jaunty.git;a=commitdiff;h=9797e05d142312ec0f4a8a0fd66d68bf4555b942
<GibbaTheHutt> hiya, anyone know how to get gnome-keyring/seahorse to work in Jaunty (or help me figure why its not). Works fine in previous versions and on fedora, and ssh-agent works fine in Jaunty (so I know keys are fine)
<tretle> was wondering if there is a ppa around with the gnome-volume-manager that was in earlier builds?
<SnoFox> Bleh.
<SnoFox> The download is incredably slow.
<SnoFox> Why are any of my downloads from the Ubuntu servers slow? D:
 * crdlb was pulling something like 1.5MB at one point today
<SnoFox> I can't even break 200KiB/s.
<SnoFox> It's taking over an hour to download the daily build.
<SnoFox> I'm 'bout ready to complain to Comcast.
<dtchen> it's peak usage time
<dtchen> 6:40 PM EDT
<SnoFox> dtchen, I never seem to get much more then 200KiB/s, even at midnight.
<dtchen> 200 KB/s would be a blessing on this connection
<DanaG> same here from cdimages.ubuntu.com.
<blizzkid> lo all. I wrote a python script to interact with dbus. It worked fine until today's upgrade. Now I get this error: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name im.pidgin.purple.PurpleService was not provided by any .service files
<SnoFox> I suppose Comcast must just be pissed at me for being more active then usual...
<hggdh> they might. I heard comcast was implementing caps
<crdlb> blizzkid: hmm, what is that serviced used for?
<blizzkid> crdlb: I send a message to dbus when a message is sent to me in finch
<blizzkid> kinda like libnotify plugin for pidgin
<crdlb> seems like a packaging mistake
<crdlb> I guess the .service file got lost
<blizzkid> crdlb: any idea on how to restore it?
<SnoFox> hggdh: that's old news. They implemented those a while ago.
<SnoFox> It's like 250GB, though.
<SnoFox> I haven't even heard of anyone comming too close to it.
<SnoFox> I ought to install flash and go play on newgrounds while this CD downloads. -.-
<dimitree> any idea why after the last update my DVB-S is no longer working :)
<crdlb> blizzkid: it doesn't look like there was a service file in intrepid either
<blizzkid> crdlb: the weird thing is it just worked fine yesterday
<crdlb> which means that I guess you're supposed to have an app running which runs the service
<crdlb> ie pidgin or whatever
<blizzkid> hmmz, I might indeed have started finch first when I tested
<crdlb> .service files are for autolaunching when a request is made
<blizzkid> let me see if that's the issue
<SnoFox> By the way, I have a question...
<SnoFox> I never signed up for a LaunchPad account, so are my bug reports ignored even after the app says I've sent it in?
<SCM|Lappy> Hello. After downloading the latest updating, during updating, it wants me to download the file  jdk-6u12-docs.zip from sun, however they only offer  jdk-6u10-docs.zip - how should I proceed?
<SCM|Lappy> this is while configuring sun-java6-doc
<blizzkid> crdlb: it seems to work indeed when finch is strated
<SnoFox> Oh god damnit.
<SnoFox> Maybe I seriously didn't have enough space somehow.
<SnoFox> Everything reported I had plenty of space
<SnoFox> But here on the Ibex LiveCD, the download was halted due to lack of space.
<SnoFox> Is it downloading to my RAM or Swap?
<crdlb> while on the livecd, you have a limited amount of space
 * SnoFox headdesks.
<SnoFox> Why didn't anyone tell me that before I took almost an hour to download the daily build? >.<
 * SnoFox tries to resume the download to his USB key.
<tretle> hmmmm.... The final deadline for artwork for jaunty is tomorow?
<tretle> still no new wallpaper
<genii> tretle: Probably they can't find any jackelopes to stand still long enough to draw inspiration from
<tretle> lol
<tretle> koala's will be a much easier subject to create non fugly art from :D lol
<tretle> theres no way you can make a jackelope look nice :D
<o0Chris0o> make it an evil one :D like on Americas Funniest Videos awhile back heh
<nemo> tretle: heh. make it a "real" jackalope
<nemo> you've heard about the hare/rabbit disease that makes jackalope-looking creatures?
<tretle> yeah, saw some photos
<tretle> horrible stuff
<o0Chris0o> I wouldn't make a wallpaper with a jackalope tho, its too common to see themes like that, Id like to see something different :D
<o0Chris0o> Tuz :D
<tretle> I have a funny feeling it will be a giant 3d ubuntu logo
<nemo> o0Chris0o: ubuntu needs to go back to its softcore porn theme
<nemo> I liked that one
<o0Chris0o> nemo: I honestly haven't seen that lol
<o0Chris0o> but I'll pass :)
<o0Chris0o> is the color scheme going to be that orangish color still?
<nemo> o0Chris0o: you missed that whole controversy? :)
<nemo> that was like in 2004 I think
<nemo> I might still have the desktop background
<o0Chris0o> yeah I wasn't doing linux then
<nemo> it wasn't that bad. people are too uptight
<nemo> it did lead to a hilarious demotivational poster
<o0Chris0o> in all reality tho, most ppl wont stick to the default wallpaper or theme
<nemo> o0Chris0o: yeah. I use an svg
<nemo> with an embedded jpeg that I rotate every X minutes
<nemo> o0Chris0o: http://m8y.org/images/sandy_1280_1024_stripped.svg
<nemo> (have 1680x1050 too)
<blizzkid> nemo: if you feel like creating one for 1024x600... ;-)
<o0Chris0o> cool
<nemo> blizzkid: not that hard to do in inkscape
<blizzkid> nemo: my graphical skills are limited to xkcd-like drawing ;)
<blizzkid> btw, you just set that svg as a background, and the inner image is rotated every x minutes?
<nemo> $ crontab -l | grep rotateImage
<nemo> 1 * * * * /home/nemo/bin/rotateImage
<nemo> http://m8y.org/tmp/rotateImage.txt
<nemo> blizzkid: I currently have it set to one hour
<nemo> my mom has a similar one on her desktop
<nemo> she uses images like
<nemo> 1815.jpeg
<nemo> 'cause she likes rotating every few minutes
<nemo> so on hers I call it * * * * *
 * nemo grabs her script
<nemo> (she's on Ibex)
<nemo> I have another one that dumps system info into a small text area on an svg background, but that wasn't as much fun
<nemo> blizzkid: http://m8y.org/tmp/rotateImage2.txt
<nemo> hers
<nemo> I could have fit that short a script into the cronjob directly I guess, but. meh.
<blizzkid> it's pretty neat, but I'd have no idea how to make that svg, I mean how to place the random image inside the svg
<nemo> was pretty easy in inkscape
<nemo> blizzkid: if you like SVGs, you might find this one entertaining:
<nemo> http://m8y.org/images/24h_clock_v2.2.svg
<blizzkid> that's pretty neat indeed
 * blizzkid imagines a random image inside that clock
<cwillu> nemo, the time is wrong
<blizzkid> cwillu: here it's right
<cwillu> doesn't update
<cwillu> it's wrong a second after you load it :p
<tuxxy__> anyone had issues with compiz not starting at boot, I keep having to run compiz --replace and its getting a little tedious
<dimitree> nope, but after that last update my DVB-S card dissapeared lol
<cwillu> tuxxy__, appearances, turn off effects, and then turn them on again, should do it
<cwillu> alternatively, check gconf-editor for metacity and replace the appropriate hit with compiz
<nemo> cwillu: what do you mean doesn't update?
<cwillu> nemo, not animated
<nemo> blizzkid: I didn't write the clock. some other guy did - I just added the seconds hand
<nemo> cwillu: what's your browser?
<cwillu> what good is a clock that isn't animated?
<cwillu> 3.1b4pre
<nemo> it is animated
<nemo> cwillu: do you use noscript?
<cwillu> nope
<nemo> WFM 3.6a
<cwillu> oh, heh, I forgot I did that
<nemo> and 3.5b
 * nemo smacks cwillu 
<cwillu> nemo, I have settimeout and setinterval forced to a two minute minimum period :p
<nemo> now that seems rather foolish
<cwillu> so the clock will actually work too :)
<cwillu> hardly
<nemo> will break a ton of apps
<cwillu> hasn't broken anything I've cared about yet
<nemo> http://m8y.org/js/primes.xhtml  http://m8y.org/js/solitaire.xhtml  - both of these animations would fail
<nemo> or any other animation
<nemo> but. yes. most of time it won't matter
<cwillu> and I'm sick of finding articles I want to read later, and later noticing that some site has a setinterval(10) set running constantly
<nemo> of course, you might as well use NoScript then
<cwillu> nah, noscript is just over the top
<nemo> I use it.
<cwillu> it's intrusive and annoying
<nemo> naw
<cwillu> yeah
<dimitree> guys if i want to make sure that my DVB-S card is there where should i look in ? like in windows there is hardware manager is there such a thing in linux ? or any equivalent or something ?
<nemo> you quickly whitelist the sites you visit regularly
<nemo> cwillu: since you're using 3.5b - have you tried the <canvas> + <video> greenscreen demo?
<cwillu> it doesn't offer the ability to see which scripts are doing what, and that's exactly what I need to decide what to unblock
<nemo> I thought that was rather impressive
<cwillu> nemo, link?
<blizzkid> dimitree: not to be rude, but imho if you have to ask _that_ question, I'm not sure jaunty is right for you
<cwillu> nemo, I've been running off of fta's repo for a long time now
<nemo> cwillu: https://developer.mozilla.org/En/Manipulating_video_using_canvas
<blizzkid> I mean... jaunty is alpha
<Hobbsee> dimitree: lspci, usually
<nemo> cwillu: http://www.bluishcoder.co.nz/2007/08/svg-video-demo.html - this one is neat too, if rather old
<cwillu> dimitree, lspci|grep <some text> might be useful
<dimitree> thanks Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> blizzkid: not *that* many people know about lspci - nor need to, for a development version
<Hobbsee> blizzkid: otoh, there are plenty who don't seem to be able to read the output of apt still here :(
<nemo> dimitree: there is also a graphical HW manager in both Gnome and KDE
<blizzkid> Hobbsee: I disagree, but it's merely a personal opinion, hence the "imho", but why would one run alpha or beta if not comphy with the basics? (checking wheter your hardware is recognized, I consider to be basic knowledge)
<cwillu> nemo, fancy
<d1b> Hobbsee: you must recognise that lspci can also inform of the driver in use. it  is still not enough. like i know that my webcam is now in the the kernel as a modle but i'm missing v4libs or something (if i want to run the 2.6.28 kernels)
<d1b> it would be nice to have a better gui utility
<blizzkid> d1b: write one ;-) :-p
<d1b> blizzkid: its too hard, and everything should just work automagically or we jump and down on blogs when it doesn't / irc
<d1b> i think a grep of the ubuntu irc logs would be useful ^^
<blizzkid> yeah, but otoh, I've tried linux first even before Ubuntu existed
<blizzkid> now those were hard days
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-19
<d1b> blizzkid: yeah i know my mandrake had rpm hell, sound failz and it couldn't get to make or ./configure
<blizzkid> I tried Suse.... man...
<blizzkid> you had to practically compile _everything_ from source
<yofel> you could try gentoo - there you have to compile everything from source ^^
<blizzkid> yofel: I don't even take gentoo into account for a second. imho a desktop os (like ubuntu) just has to work out of the box
<yofel> true
<blizzkid> but I still wonder wheter the ubuntu release approach is the best one
<blizzkid> I mean, I kinda like the RedHat/Fedora approach
<blizzkid> and I only like it on a release approach level
<blizzkid> for the rest I hate it
<blizzkid> but that's just because I hate rpm
<maxb> Some update today has made my fonts on gnome-terminal suddenly become huge :-/
<maxb> hmm, and in thunderbird folders pane too
<Hobbsee> anyone else having trouble with the linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic upgrade?  Mine's failing when running depmod
<dtchen> where is it falling over?
<dtchen> it upgraded just fine in a vm
<Hobbsee> sarah@pluto:~% sudo dpkg --configure linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic                                                   11:22AM
<Hobbsee> Setting up linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic (2.6.28-11.34) ...
<Hobbsee> Running depmod.
<Hobbsee> Failed to run depmod
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic (--configure):
<Hobbsee>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Hobbsee> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Hobbsee>  linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure - it may be my machine,w hich recently went bang
<Hobbsee> and threw kernel panics and such.  i'm not sure if it's happy again yet
<dtchen> do you have enough free space in /tmp, /, and /boot ?
<Hobbsee> yes
<Hobbsee> i can run depmod manually, and it seems fine
<Hobbsee> oh, wait.
<Hobbsee> dtchen: found an error
<Hobbsee> sarah@pluto:~% sudo depmod -a 2.6.28-11-generic                                                                     11:28AM
<Hobbsee> [sudo] password for sarah:
<Hobbsee> zsh: segmentation fault (core dumped)  sudo depmod -a 2.6.28-11-generic
<dtchen> it's probably 345170
<dtchen> is that -11.34 or 11.35?
<Hobbsee> .34
<Hobbsee> .35 apparently hasn't hit the archives yet
<dtchen> only built on one arch so far
<DanaG> odd... there's no v86d for lpia.
<Hobbsee> 2, it seems.
<Hobbsee> can't prod it to go faster, either
<dtchen> yeah, was only lpia last i refreshed
<SnoFox> Okay, Daily-Build Live CD running...
<SnoFox> I've never used fsck.
<SnoFox> :p
<Hobbsee> dtchen: oh, and hi, now that i've realised who you are!
<maxb> Hrm. I'm not sure the new usplash theme is an improvement :-/
<SnoFox> How would I have fsck check my other FS - /dev/sda4 ?
<DanaG> I dislike the new usplash.
<SnoFox> Sorry I'm so nooby. :p
<DanaG> Oh, and I tried the plymouth ppa.... just plain Doesn't Work.
<DanaG> Does literally nothing.
<maxb> The new progress bar looks hugely low-tech and ugly
<o0Chris0o> maxb: I don't mind it, looks better then the last :)
<cwillu> needs more meaningless tick marks
<dtchen> if you're staring at your usplash more often than once per week, something is really wrong
<DanaG> I happen to have to boot Windows sometimes/
<dtchen> see above
<DanaG> NO power management in radeon -> can't use ubuntu on battery for very long.
<dtchen> i'll make an exception for, say, VMs
<DanaG> Oh, and plymouth would kick ass......... IF it worked.
<DanaG> For me, it doesn't do anything AT ALL.
<SnoFox> .
<cwillu> plymouth=?
<DanaG> new bootsplash thingy.
<DanaG> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1083584
<nemo> maxb: I'm using the ubuntu studio progress bar
<cwillu> dtchen, indeed:  it would mean that hibernate and resume was actually using usplash, would would imply that the world was ending
<DanaG> ugh, /me wonders why he seems to be using ubuntu-virginia when he doesn't live even on the same coast.
<cwillu> s/would would/which would/
<SnoFox> .
<SnoFox> Erm.
<cwillu> did you have something to say SnoFox? :p
<SnoFox> What are the fsck params I need to run to throughly scan my root FS?
<DanaG> f for force even when clean; r for fix, I think.
<SnoFox> I'm sitting on a LiveCD right now, dumbfounded why it won't work.
<SnoFox> Should I use both -fr ?
<DanaG> er, no such thing as r.
<cwillu> SnoFox, doesn't work in what sense?
<DanaG> just f.
<cwillu> SnoFox, run it against the device, not the mount point (and make sure it's not mounted)
<SnoFox> cwillu: I'm a noob, and simply `fsck /dev/sda4` doesn't want to work.
<cwillu> what does it say?
<SnoFox> Takes a millisecond to say it's clean.
<cwillu> do you know that it's not clean?
<SnoFox> Well, no, but everyone told me to run fsck on that ext4 partition, then try updating my kernel again.
<cwillu> normally, it takes a pretty severe screwup to foul things up beyond what the journal can handle
<cwillu> SnoFox, back up, what's the root problem you're having?
<DanaG> I think it was one of those 'out of space' falsehoods.
<SnoFox> I'm trying to go through with an update, and dpkg keeps erroring out saying no space left on device.
<dtchen> Cycom: is your system 32-bit or 64-bit?
<SnoFox> What DanaG said.
<SnoFox> I can assure you I have plenty of space. :> A fresh boot reported I have ~40GB used and 104GB free.
 * cwillu starts poking through logs
<DanaG> grr, fglrx has always been broken for me.  =þ
<SnoFox> cwillu: it'll be a couple hours ago.
<IntuitiveNipple> SnoFox: Do you have /var in a separate partition/volume?
<cwillu> SnoFox, upgrade from ext3 or a fresh ext4 partition?
<SnoFox> IntuitiveNipple: No. It's just /boot and /
<cwillu> oh
<IntuitiveNipple> And /boot has space free ?
 * cwillu shouldn't have started his last line with /boot :p
<SnoFox> Oh I'm an idiot. It stores the kernel stuff on /boot, doesn't it?
 * cwillu pokes SnoFox with a stick
<SnoFox> cwillu: poke harder and sharper.
<SnoFox> I made /boot only about 30MB, thinking all it'll hold is GRUB. I forgot it actually holds the kernels as well...
<IntuitiveNipple> SnoFox: Each new kernel yes... so if the /boot volume is small (less than 300MB) it may run low
<maxb> Anyone got any thoughts on what update today might have caused my fonts to grow in size? (Obviously, there were lots of fontconfig uploads today, but rolling back to an old version of that doesn't fix the issue.)
 * SnoFox deletes his oldest Kernel info and attempts to update.
<IntuitiveNipple> maxb: The same one that made xserver try to run a 1024x768 screen at 1360x768 :)
<IntuitiveNipple> maxb: I added a "DisplaySize x y" millimetres to "Monitor" section of xorg.conf
 * cwillu winds up...
<IntuitiveNipple> The PC was reporting 122 dpi
<cwillu> SnoFox, grub fits in the bootsector :p
<SnoFox> I meant the menu.lst and stuff.
<SnoFox> menu.lst, slash picture, etc. That's all I expected to put on there.
<SnoFox> Forgot about the kernels.
<DanaG> argh, stupid glxinfo
<DanaG> tells me to set LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose to find out why...
<DanaG> and then I do so...
<DanaG> and it still tells me to set LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose.
<SnoFox> Alright, I'll be rebooting now... Hopefully I didn't misclick and delete a kernel file I needed. >.>
<maxb> IntuitiveNipple: hmm... my xdpyinfo looks sane, though
<crdlb> cwillu: I thought only part of it did, hence 'stage 2' in /boot
<IntuitiveNipple> maxb: What does System > Preferences > Appearance > Fonts > Details = Resolution report?
<DanaG> nice... the background of glxgears is entirely transparent for me.
<maxb> IntuitiveNipple: I have that overridden to 96.... however something had reset several of the font size settings there from 10pt to 13.333pt
 * DanaG uses his real dpi of 147.
<IntuitiveNipple> I've got a weird issue with wireless-crda here. Two *identical* notebooks connecting to the same AP 802.11g and one selects region ZZE (Europe) and the other ZZJ (Japan) with the consequent difference in available channels.
<IntuitiveNipple> maxb: Yeah, when it changed on one of the notebooks I thought it had gone to 800x600 mode
<SnoFox6161> Eh, forgot my main nick is on a remote screen.
<SnoFox6161> But, success!
<SnoFox6161> :>
<SnoFox6161> I'm so stupid sometimes - especially when I don't know what I'm doing when I set stuff up.
<IntuitiveNipple> SnoFox :)
<skyl> sudo iptables -L is taking over 40 seconds to fully return, any ideas?
<SnoFox6161> Anyway, thanks for the help. :p
<IntuitiveNipple> skyl: Use iptables -nL
 * SnoFox6161 reboots into the updated kernel
<IntuitiveNipple> skyl: -n means don't do name resolution
<IntuitiveNipple> skyl: unknown reverse lookups slow it down
<maxb> libgnome (2.25.1-0ubuntu2) use 13.333px as the default fontsize
<maxb> ugh
<IntuitiveNipple> really?
 * DanaG changes name to: "damned fglrx"
<IntuitiveNipple> that explains a lot... now you mention it, I had to back the size down somewhere to 10pt
<IntuitiveNipple> DanaG: for pities sake, go get an Intel or Nvidia card :D
<SnoFox> :)
<DanaG> wanna' pay the 700 bucks HP charges for the NV-card part for this laptop?
 * maxb will be bearing that in mind when next replacing his laptop
<IntuitiveNipple> swap the laptop with someone :)
<DanaG> I'm not giving up my EliteBook, for damned sure.
<SnoFox> (Kernel):[Linux 2.6.28-10-generic i686] (Uptime):[2 min]
<SnoFox> :)
<DanaG> HP sells the laptop with either ATI or nvidia.
<SnoFox> Okay... Now I'll kill this screen and go do something today...
<IntuitiveNipple> SnoFox: You're behind already... they're on 2.6.28-11 now
<SnoFox> Thanks again guys. :)
<DanaG> I had imagined ATI video drivers being slow and crappy... but I hadn't imagined them being entirely PANICing.
<SnoFox> Oh come on!
<IntuitiveNipple> SnoFox: I've just updated three PCs to it
<DanaG> They've been broken for around 4 versions.
<SnoFox> It takes me all day to update, and when I get done, they release another version. xD
<DanaG> My bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<SnoFox> Bah, screw it. Now I know what the problem was, shouldn't take too long this time.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/fglrx/+bug/288620
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288620 in fglrx-installer "fglrx:fireglAsyncioIntEnableMsgHandler] *ERROR* interrupt source ff000066 is not supported on this hardware (return code = 1) [EPR#257840]" [Low,Fix released]
<IntuitiveNipple> wow! someone's redone the Xubuntu log-in page drastically! I thought it had gone wrong
 * SnoFox launches a few root processes.
<DanaG> Not fixed!
<DanaG> Should I just go ahead and mark it back to not fixed?
<lamalex> Hey, does anyone know the current status of intel graphics? I had heard the intel driver was royally fsck'd, still the case?
<IntuitiveNipple> lamalex: I have a couple of notebooks using 'intel'
<IntuitiveNipple> the only issues I've had are with the LCD panels not providing EDID
<lamalex> what is EDID?
<lamalex> IntuitiveNipple: 3d/2d performance has been ok?
<IntuitiveNipple> It's the data from the monitor that tells the system what resolutions and clock-rates it can support
<lamalex> ah k
<IntuitiveNipple> lamalex: Well, I dunno... I don't really do much 3D with them... they _seem_ okay to me
<nemo> lamalex: intel driver is better for me in jaunty
<nemo> like. not crashing hedgewars :)
<lamalex> haha :)
<SnoFox> What does the kernel packages install other thein -image and -headers ?
<SnoFox> Other then the*
<IntuitiveNipple> image and headers is about it
<nemo> linux-restricted-modules
<SnoFox> Oh yeah.
<SnoFox> Ugh, lets see if I screw something up this time by removing the old kernel and installing the new one all in one Synaptic "Apply"
<maxb> Why does everyone seem to be out to break the desktop UI in Jaunty :-(
<maxb> Nice notification area icons are being rabidly removed, and now I have a great big box saying "No Indicators" shoved onto my panel
<dimitree> how do i get the iconv library ?
<dimitree> AM_ICONV: command not found
<maxb> Why do you think it should have that command? A command in all-uppercase is almost unheard of
<Roey> גאhey all
<Roey> maco:  hi
<dimitree> maxb: well this is what i get when running ./autogen.sh
<dimitree> * iconv library not found. It's necessary for proper  manipulation with texts so xine requires it as default.
<maxb> huh... AM_ICONV sounds more like an autoconf macro
<dimitree> cant find it anywhere :/ package search synaptic nowhere :/
<crdlb> what are you building?
<dimitree> xine-vdpau
<Roey> is there a way to tell do-release-upgrade to use <160MiB in /boot ?  My /boot is only 128 MiB large anyway...
<crdlb> dimitree: install gettext
<dimitree> ok
<SnoFox> (Kernel):[Linux 2.6.28-11-generic i686] (Uptime):[1 min]
<SnoFox> Now am I updated? :>
 * SnoFox waits for IntuitiveNipple to say "Nope. They just released 12."
<IntuitiveNipple> :p
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm working on -12 as we speak hehehe
<dimitree> crdlb: dear god that worked thank you very much sir :)
<SnoFox> So I bet I'll be updating tomorrow. :P
<Roey> IntuitiveNipple:  great nick
<crdlb> dimitree: don't thank me, thank apt-file
<dimitree> thank you apt-file ;) i will record that one thanks
<SnoFox> apt-get is for installing/removing, apt-cache is for searching, so what's apt-file for?
<IntuitiveNipple> filing ?
<crdlb> finding out what packages contain a filename
<crdlb> including ones that are not installed
<dimitree> helping linux noobs like me ? :)
<SnoFox> Oh. So more searching. :>
<crdlb> I used apt-file search iconv
<crdlb> which had a lot of results, but one of them ended in .m4, which is the macro language autotools uses
<dimitree> oh crap so it's not that simple afterall
<usser> well intel finally did it. They've stole my heart, new jaunty driver is awesome!
<usser> graphics
<Roey> which driver?
<Roey> the dkms one?
<usser> Roey, no the intel GEM graphics driver
<usser> i can finally run windows games in wine without hickups
<Roey> ohh
<Roey> is it smooth any?
<Roey> and is it only on intel video hardware?
<usser> its really smooth, can play simcity4 warcraft 3 on high, nexuiz doesnt crash anymore
<usser> i suppose its for all the drivers that use mesa. since intel acquired them, they've done marvelous job
<rolle> hey peeps.. anyone have a problem after dist-upgrade this evening?
<o0Chris0o> I upgraded today, having some sound issues, thats about it
<rolle> I have boot problem..  Not sure what happens.. the computer freezes before the splash screen shows up--but i can see the new lil graphic change for the ubuntu loading thing
<rolle> couldn't take a screen shot--so this is the best picture i could get
<rolle> http://s5.tinypic.com/14lh4s0.jpg
<rolle> I tried to go back and start up on previous kernels, that helped nothing
<peterkirn> has anyone seen issues with the mono packages in the repository for 9.04? I currently hang the entire syste when installing dependencies to mono ... haven't figured out how to reset my dpkg selections
 * Amaranth rebuilds linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic with PREEMPT and builds l-r-m against it
<Amaranth> actually it just finished
 * Amaranth restarts
 * DanaG now has no restricted modules.
<DanaG> =þ
<DanaG> The only one I could even possibly think of using is fglrx........ and it's just plain broken.
 * crdlb also due to ath5k :D
<Amaranth> yay
<Amaranth> Linux ronin 2.6.28-11-generic #99 SMP PREEMPT Wed Mar 18 18:02:45 CDT 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Amaranth> and the wl.ko driver connected to my WPA2 this time
<Rolle> Could my problem be fglrx ?
<Amaranth> Rolle: Almost certainly
<Rolle> anyway to undo what was upgraded?
<DanaG> wait, are dtchen and crimsun the same person?
<dtchen> DanaG: yes.
<eternal_p> question all...I've been stuck on a partial upgrade for about 3 days now...
<DanaG> ah.
<eternal_p> that is my question
<eternal_p> :)
<DanaG> Oh yeah, random thing with PA: 0.9.15 doesn't seem to want to let me use the network features.  The UI has those checkboxes for zeroconf disabled.... and if I manually enable them, PA gives protocol errors and such.
<dimitree> is it possible to have a terminal with colors ? like error and warning messages with big red letters for blind guys like me ? :)
<DanaG> ... and then kicks the client.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/153768
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 153768 in hal "External SATA (eSATA) removable disk (formatted with Ext3) not mounted automatically: hal-storage-fixed-mount refused uid 1000" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<DanaG> random.
<stefano-palazzo> could someone try to reproduce a bug with inkscape/compiz/gnome for me?
<yofel> stefano-palazzo: knowing what the bug is would be helpful in deciding that ;)
<stefano-palazzo> yofel, when i put inkscape in fullscreen mode (f11), and hover over something to get a tool tip, the screen starts flashing black and white quickly
<stefano-palazzo> just thought i'd ask before reporting it :-)
<funkyHat> Woo I just installed and updated jaunty in vbox and it's crashed rather impressively :)
<jaem> I'm running Kubuntu Jaunty on an N810 (ARM proc), and plasma doesn't seem to be loading on login
<jaem> wait - scratch that
<ZeZu> When I unplug certain usb devices,  it kills my session and sends me to a login screen i've never seen before?
<jaem> it was just >really< slow
<jaem> ZeZu: what sort of login screen?
<ZeZu> well i guess its a normal X / login screen, but its not the one i'm used to on ubuntu,  although this simple desktop just auto logs me in now
<ZeZu> has a nice color'd background image but not the brown one
<ZeZu> its black / orange etc
<jaem> Jaunty does have a redone GDM theme
<ZeZu> its just odd, it doesn't even seem like a logout, i haven't checked the logs to see if its an X crash
<jaem> IIRC, it is in those colours
<ZeZu> well that is what it is then
<jaem> it likely is
<jaem> what were you unplugging?
<ZeZu> a usb phone
<ZeZu> phillips handheld skype phone
<ZeZu> and it doesn't  always do it
<ZeZu> might have done it with other things too i dont recall
<ZeZu> err yea its done it with a flash drive as well
<jaem> weird
<ZeZu> possibly if i removed it without unmounting it .. maybe
<jaem> that is odd
<ZeZu> yea :|
<jaem> I could see if it was an input device, maybe, but that doesn't sound like a simple X issue
<ZeZu> ah and npviewer.bin crashes on a regular basis
<ZeZu> i'm guessing that is flash or such
<Cycom> dtchen: 32 bit.
<dtchen> Cycom: that's a shame. i only compiled a 64-bit set.
<Cycom> dtchen: oh.
<o0Chris0o> is it possible to revert back to 8.10
<o0Chris0o> after upgrade
<dtchen> very carefully, yes.
<dtchen> see apt-pinning
<dtchen> e.g., apt_preferences(5)
<o0Chris0o> !apt-pinning
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-pinning
<o0Chris0o> oh ok
<o0Chris0o> where do I see this?, am I suppose to google this?
<o0Chris0o> hmm seems kinda tricky, I don't want to redo everything over agian
<o0Chris0o> thought it would be just as easy to downgrade as upgrading was
<Amaranth> o0Chris0o: it's hard and completely unsupported
<o0Chris0o> Amaranth: I'll just stick with the alpha build :D its all good
<o0Chris0o> I see its being updated constantly
<Rolle> so i'm running irssi from the terminal because gnome won't load
<Rolle> I updated and upgraded while in there.. restarted, didn't help.  Anyway to find out if there are errors being thrown during the time after ubuntu loads and gnome is suppose to start?
<LordKow> you can try cat'ing /var/log/<files>
<LordKow> cat /var/log/dmesg | less ... same with syslog, messages, debug...
<Rolle> k i'll try that
<Rolle> thanks LordKow
<beardbar> how do i set the default sound card again?
<beardbar> nm i remembered
<melik> wow
<melik> new jaunty usplash theme is pretty nice
<melik> i think im actually going to install usplash now
<o0Chris0o> yeah its nice, but if you have have screen, its oblong :(
<o0Chris0o> oops, if you have wide screen
<beardbar> just had a bug of mine triaged and fixed, how do I check what version of xorg-server I am currently running?
<beardbar> man xorg | grep xorg-server
<beardbar> how do I do a backtrace?
<gartral> two questions, how do start ubuntu on a system with bad ram, and what does eed=on in the Other Options menu do?
<beardbar> if I am looking on launch pad of a fix released, how long before it becomes available to upgrade?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> Canonical has developed some notification scheme for gnome right?
<JohnFlux> but it seems that they've just completely ignored that kde has already done that
<gartral> im sorry edd
<doleyb> JohnFlux: Well the gnome goal in life is to redundancify all of KDE
<JohnFlux> doleyb: :-)
<J-_> Is kubuntu-desktop in the repos kde4.2 metapackage?
<beardbar> anyone know how long from fix-released status on launchpad to availability to upgrade from apt-get?
<Finnish_> The new wallpaper looks darn good!
<J-_> wallpaper? Where?
<scizzo-> beardbar: that depends on testing of the fix I believe and release from bzr that they have
<beardbar> scizzo: ok thanks
<eid> after the last updates, I can not login to my gnome session. The Hard disk start to load then it stops. Then nothing happen :(
<eid> please, can you help me.
<BUGabundo> eid: after or before grub?
<BUGabundo> if at grub, press 'e', and remove the splash, then press 'b' to boot
<eid> BUGabundo: after grub, I reached gdm, I try to login but it stops
<eid> BUGabundo: after I enter the username and the password it seems that it is loading because the HDD led is blinking then suddenly it stops, I ma using now tty3 to use irssi
<BUGabundo> eid: please try to change the session to gnome-safe
<eid> BUGabundo: it seems the laptop DCed while it was upgrading the last night, I am now trying to use dpkg --configure -a
<lucypher> Hi, what do you think about the new boot splash and the new gdm look? :/
<eid> BUGabundo: now it works :)
<EruditeHermit> anyone here using ati graphics cards?
<macsim> hi, I got an issue with an acer laptop, the ethernet card is a Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev 02), I got the eth0, I look on google for issue with this card, I found a kernel patch solution, but seams to be allready apply to the jaunty one, the eth0 doesn't work, no dhcp and if I fix the ip manually nothing send or recieve, any idea ?
<macsim> thanks
<BUGabundo> yay I've got Audio back!
<BUGabundo> maco is Dan around?
 * BUGabundo goes close the bug
<dimitree> oh crap another update today lol
<BUGabundo> dimitree: only one?
<BUGabundo> I get mine 4 times a day
<dimitree> no they are many i just summerised lol
<dimitree> just woke up and checked for updates :) yesterday my dvb card dissapeared after one of them lol
<dimitree> and today i bet i will lose surround sound hahaha alsa base update -__-
<dimitree> is it ok to keep old configuration files ? Or i should replace them ?
<LeeJunFan> Glad to finally have fglrx working, but oddly it doesn't start in the right resolution for my screen. However if I log in and out X switches to the right resolution.
<dimitree> awesome :) no sound at all this time
<dimitree> awesome DVB card gone again ahahahah
<dimitree> alpha versions are fun
<cyberix> What is the default theme going to be?
<cyberix> And where in the system can I find this information myself?
<cyberix> Without creating a new user account and checking what it uses.
<BUGabundo> cyberix: theme should remain as it is now
<BUGabundo> the brown menace as Fedora bloggers call it
<peace> hey guys
<peace> i got a problem with my wifi atheros
<peace> i can't connect anymore
<BUGabundo> we already heard that today!
<BUGabundo> seem that some update broke it
<BUGabundo> file a bug
<BUGabundo> and let #ubuntu-kernel know about it
<BUGabundo> mvo: ping. around?
<Hobbsee> do you have the restricted modules for that kernel installed?
<danbhfive_jaunty> hey, did someone mention problems with atheroes wifi connections?
<BUGabundo> 3rd time now
<danbhfive_jaunty> is there a bug report yet?
<Hobbsee> [23:33] <Hobbsee> do you have the restricted modules for that kernel installed?
<tabgal> btw, is it recommended to do aptitude update before every aptitude upgrade ??
<JMFTheVCI> I was using Jaunty Alpha 6 last time on mu NC10 which has Atheros and wireless worked first time
<nado> hi
<Hobbsee> tabgal: yes
<nado> is there a way to go back to amarok 1.4 on jaunty? i don't like the new version
<BUGabundo> tabgal: when I use apt, I do update before upgrade, and only then distupgrade
<tabgal> Hobbsee, okay
<tabgal> ok, I mean, while jaunty is being 'stabilized'
<Hobbsee> tabgal: well, naturally, you would have to.  the update refreshes the package lists, which then tells you if anything is at a newer version than last time you ran the update.
<tabgal> but it's ok, I did update before upgrade every time
<tabgal> Hobbsee, yeah, makes sense
<JMFTheVCI> nado: use the package manager, highlight the package of choice, from menu item "packages" click on "force version". Then you can pick the level you want.
<nado> JMFTheVCI: thanks, will try that
<BUGabundo> nado: what don't you like? maybe you should make a construtive comment to the autors?
<nado> BUGabundo: i already contributed a few ideas, as far as they could tell me they are being developed, but not done yet
<nado> for example searching the playlist was way easier in 1.4
<nado> there are no dynamic playlists yet, etc.
<tabgal> nado, +1, but as far as I understand, the thing is building new K apps with the K infrastructure, plugins, etc, so it's not 'up to speed' yet
<nado> JMFTheVCI: force version is greyed out for amarok, any idea?
<cyberix> BUGabundo: Human or Human-Clearlooks?
<nado> tabgal: yup, i understand that, i'm not hurrying anyone, i just like the older version :)
<tabgal> :)
<BUGabundo> cyberix: ahh?
<cyberix> BUGabundo: These are the two brown themes I seem to have installed
<JMFTheVCI> Nado: This is probably because there is a missing source to go back to. You have to ask someone with a bit more knowledge than me.
<nado> JMFTheVCI: alright, nevermind. thanks anyway
<BUGabundo> cyberix: I lost context.. sorry
<cyberix> BUGabundo: What is the Ubuntu name for "the brown menace"?
<BUGabundo> ahh yes cyberix
<BUGabundo> cause of the theme
<danbhfive_jaunt1> anyone know how to get a fix in xorg looked at, and commited if possible?
<tabgal> danbhfive_jaunt1, you mean upstream or in jaunty?
<danbhfive_jaunt1> sorry, pidgin crashed, I assume you are talking about me mentioning a bug in xorg?
<tmeixner> why are there some "blocked updates" - how can I enable them?
<danbhfive_jaunt1> tabgal: ^
<tabgal> yep
<danbhfive_jaunt1> tabgal: well, it seems to be fixed upstream, and someone just backported the fix to jaunty.  Its in a ppa.  I want to know how to get that into mainline jaunty
<tabgal> ok, you can open a bug and point it to the patch
<tabgal> I mean, open it in launchpad then put "see over there for the fix"
<danbhfive_jaunt1> like: "please include this fix in jaunty"?
<tabgal> yep
<danbhfive_jaunt1> mk
<tabgal> maybe they won't put it in because of some schedule issues, but apart from that
<danbhfive_jaunt1> hehe, I got around 40 people subscribed.  We will stage a protest if they dont!
<tabgal> danbhfive_jaunt1, which bug btw?
<danbhfive_jaunt1> tabgal: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/264196
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 264196 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "[intrepid] keyboard Repeat Keys is failing to adjust" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tabgal> aah pl
<simba_> hi, just did an update (aptitude upgrade) of my kubuntu jaunty, and now usplash has a different ressolution and crashes when i am typing the pass to unlock root partition.
<peace> lol
<jway> what is the indicator applet in jaunty?
<peace> i am on kubuntu too and it works fine less atheros wifi damned
<jway> right now my statusbar says "no indicators"
<Starcraftmazter> Can someone give me advice on where to get the source code for the program, "shutdown" in /usr/sbin and how to recompile (ie. if i need to use any special flags)
<danbhfive_jaunt1> peace: I had trouble for a bit.  I found killing nm for 30 seconds, and then restarting it worked well
<peace> danbhfive_jaunt1: i have phono netwokmanager
<peace> phonon
<peace> or maybe widget
<peace> iwlist  wlan0  scan
<peace> wlan0     No scan results
<peace> that's
<peace> xD
<danbhfive_jaunt1> peace: you need to use with sudo
<peace> wth
<peace> you right
<danbhfive_jaunt1> yep!  You can read the man page for more info, but basically without sudo, it just returns the last scan.  No new scan
<peace> omg
<peace> OMG
<peace> hihih
<sagredo> hi. I broke my x - I think ubuntu removed the kernel
<danbhfive_jaunt1> sagredo: x doesnt equal the kernel
<sagredo> danbhfive_jaunt1: you must have been an honors student
<Starcraftmazter> ok, where do downloaded source code files go to ? =/
<danbhfive_jaunt1> sagredo: but here is my quick fix for missing dependencies: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^ && sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<danbhfive_jaunt1> Starcraftmazter: in a the folder from which you ran the command
<Starcraftmazter> really? sonofa
<theholyduck> danbhfive_jaunt1, why would the folder matter?
<sagredo> when I try to "startx", Ubuntu returns "fatal error: Couldn't bind memory for B0 front buffer"
<sagredo> any ideas?
<danbhfive_jaunt1> theholyduck: I don't follow your question
<sagredo> danbhfive_jaunt1: I'll try that, thanks
<theholyduck> danbhfive_jaunt1, ah didnt see you answered a diffrent guy on the "in a folder..."
<crdlb> sagredo: isn't that the intel bug in the release notes?
<danbhfive_jaunt1> sagredo: fyi, the ^ is not a typo
<sagredo> danbhfive_jaunt1: why is there a '^' after desktop?
<sagredo> danbhfive_jaunt1: alright
<sagredo> crdlb: It could be, I cannot get on google to check :(
<crdlb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/304871
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<sagredo> crdlb: I just installed lynx though for some terminal web browsing
<sagredo> crdlb: could you relay a fix to me?
<crdlb> I don't know of one
<zash> weird thingy, when running nautilus under xfce, closing nautilus automaticaly restarts it.
<zash> would that be a bug in nautilus or xfce-session
<sagredo> crdlb: are there any fixes listed?
<crdlb> sagredo: has it worked on jaunty before?
<sagredo> crdlb: probably not, I read the bug report and it just got assigned to a fix 2 days ago
<crdlb> what do you mean "probaly not"?
<crdlb> I meant has it worked for you in jaunty? ie did it just break for no apparent reason?
<sagredo> crdlb: this was the first boot after updating the kernel/distro
<crdlb> sagredo: if you want X, you can use the vesa driver
<sagredo> crdlb: how do I switch? Someone also recommended add "DefaultDepth 18" under the screen listeing in the Xorg.conf
<crdlb> probably 16, not 18
<sagredo> crdlb: Right, 16
<sagredo> crdlb: just woke up ;)
<sagredo> crdlb: how can I set the vesa display driver?
<crdlb> just put   Driver "vesa"   in Section "Device"
<theholyduck> so. why doesnt the default ubuntu install have dialog?
<sagredo> crdlb: I'll try the DefaultDepth fix first, ty for you help today
<crdlb> theholyduck: because it has zenity?
<BUGabundo> hay
<BUGabundo> "/usr/share/themes/DarkRoom/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:83: Murrine configuration option "highlight_ratio" will be deprecated in future releases. Please use "highlight_shade" instead."
<theholyduck> crdlb, but thats not console based.
<BUGabundo> what's this about?
<theholyduck> crdlb, and most distros dont have it
<theholyduck> crdlb, id rather write something more portable
<crdlb> BUGabundo: what do you mean? it seems pretty self-explanatory
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: author of Murrine changed "highlight_ratio" ?
<theholyduck> well adding a check for distro and dialog function at the start of the script isnt too hard i guess
<crdlb> theholyduck: ah, I was thinking that was one of those ugly Xlib message dialog apps
<theholyduck> crdlb, no :P
<theholyduck> dialog is a ncurses thingy
<theholyduck> its a bit of a pain to work with. but its doable
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: crdlb should I file a bug?
<BUGabundo> just not sure about what
<BUGabundo> the theme or pidgin
<crdlb> if you got both the engine and the theme from the repos, sure
<charlie-tca> Where did it show up?
<BUGabundo> pidgin
<crdlb> any app's stderr should show it
<crdlb> any gtk app that is
<charlie-tca> Murrine comes from gnome, we just sync it
<BUGabundo> so the new update brought that
<charlie-tca> I would think not a problem until/if it breaks something
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I rather let the ones in charge know before stuff blows
<crdlb> indeed
<BUGabundo> we are close to beta (one week)
<BUGabundo> so what packages?
<crdlb> it's not going to break in the jaunty timeframe (other than the deprecation warning) though
<crdlb> whatever package contains DarkRoom
<charlie-tca> yes, gtk2-engines-murrine is the source for Murrine
<charlie-tca> It just upgraded in jaunty to 0.90.2
<crdlb> I don't think murrine is part of gnome, btw
<BUGabundo> didn't we just get a new kernel?
<BUGabundo> are they coming out by pairs now?
<charlie-tca> heh, they might be...
<BUGabundo> time to remove stuff from back -7
<BUGabundo> guess -8 can go too
<BUGabundo> anybody else feels that apport-cli could have a flag to send a bug without stopping?
<charlie-tca> Well, it might not be part of gnome, but the author says : You can track the changes here: http://svn.gnome.org/viewvc/murrine/trunk/
<charlie-tca> no, BUGabundo. Most of the time, I want to look at the report first to see if it got the information
<crdlb> charlie-tca: yeah, it's not hard to get a module in gnome svn :)
<charlie-tca> That is all I went by.
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk2-engines-murrine/+bug/345417
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345417 in gtk2-engines-murrine ""highlight_ratio" will be deprecated" [Undecided,New]
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: sure... options are good
<BUGabundo> I just want a flag that I can alias
 * charlie-tca likes choices
<BUGabundo> to not stop
<crdlb> BUGabundo: no, the bug is in DarkRoom
<BUGabundo> if I need to look at the report I'll issue the proper flag too
<BUGabundo> crdlb: so murrain isn't it?
<charlie-tca> That would be okay. It is just that the last many changes when the option was requested resulted in a *big* loss of choices
<crdlb> the engine deprecated an old option, but it's the theme that needs to be changed
 * BUGabundo frees 369MiBs of kernels
<crdlb> according to dpkg -S, DarkRoom is in human-theme
<nonnii> I just installed ufw and my log is filled with connects to DST=xx.xx.xx.255 and the DPT=137, so I think that bug number 209709 is back. I have those lines suggested in the bugreport in /etc/ufw/after.rules. Why is this?
<BUGabundo> crdlb: chaning then
<BUGabundo> bug 345417 updated
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345417 in gtk2-engines-murrine ""highlight_ratio" will be deprecated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345417
<gnomefreak> please tell me someone else has a problem printing (before yesterdays and todays updates, i have cups updates so dont know when its done if i can
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: I've printed today
<BUGabundo> no prob as far as I can tell
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: hp printer?
<gnomefreak> its telling me its not connected it works in Intrepid
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> richo
<billybigrigger_> i have an hp, lemme check it out gnomefreak, these are as of today's updates?
<gnomefreak> billybigrigger_: im updating cups and crap atm so when its done ill try again
<krzd> hi, i don't get sound of my subwoofer at 5.1 using pulseaudio. what can i do?
<leleobhz> someone can help-me to find the replacement for /etc/inittab for ubuntu?
<billybigrigger_> gnomefreak, i see new foomatic-filters updates, and foomatic-db-engine
<billybigrigger_> gnomefreak, you have those packages installed?
<gnomefreak> billybigrigger_: yeah i did too so ill wait for updates to finish
<billybigrigger_> didnt see anything for cups though...
<billybigrigger_> you have a cups update?
<billybigrigger_> new wallpapers today
<billybigrigger_> wow, never gonna get off the brown theme eh? i thought we might get somewhere with the new gdm but i guess not...
<billybigrigger_> now the new gdm feels out of place being black and dark, new wallpapers look the similar to intrepid
<billybigrigger_> bah
<MedozasSVR> hi - i have a hp2133 - runs so far (installed with the usb installer) with jaunty ... now i have some questions - and informations netbook-launcher is really slow - takes up to 100% cpu usage ... how can i get rid of netbook-launcher and restore default behaviour for ubuntu (just like a desktop) ? - sorry, but this is my second ubuntu installation ever (however been using *nix and ubuntu server for ages ;))
<MedozasSVR> ah - i found the switch desktop mode - thats great
<gnomefreak> billybigrigger_: sorry it was pythonbups helper i saw and i do have update for system-config-printer*
<billybigrigger_> gnomefreak, so is your printing working? do i need to test?
<gnomefreak> billybigrigger_: not sure updates are still going
<billybigrigger_> oh
<billybigrigger_> k
<billybigrigger_> well im fully updated gonna test anywho
<gnomefreak> 283 upgraded, 7 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded. ;) and that is 1 1/2 days
<billybigrigger_> hmm
<billybigrigger_> well i have thunderbird giving me XML Parsing Erroer: not well-formed
<billybigrigger_> thats new
<billybigrigger_> i just printed off emails like 2 days ago..
<billybigrigger_> trying print from firefox
<billybigrigger_> print from firefox is good to go
<gnomefreak> billybigrigger_: restart thunderbird after upgrade? thats normally when you see XML parsing errors if you dotn restart it
<billybigrigger_> k
<billybigrigger_> gnomefreak, cool, g2g
<billybigrigger_> well printing works great here on my hp
<gnomefreak> billybigrigger_: thats i give a try in a few
<krzd> my update manger doesn'T send a notification when there are new updates, how do i change that?
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger karmic koala is going Green
<billybigrigger_> going green?
<billybigrigger_> as in enviro-friendly green you mean?
<billybigrigger_> BUGabundo, or you mean theme/colors?
<gnomefreak> krzd: add the applet to the panel. its called notifiaction applet or something along those lines give me a minute and ill check on the name
<billybigrigger_> indicator-applet
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger as far as Mark's blog, theme I think
<gnomefreak> billybigrigger_: thanks thats it
<BUGabundo> gnomefreak: you tired today?
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo: yep very
<billybigrigger_> BUGabundo, as long as its not too SUSEy looking im all for a new theme/color change
<BUGabundo> eheeheheheheh
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> anyone in touch with design/artwork team?
<BUGabundo> it would be nice to have some tips
<billybigrigger_> krzd, if your system is up-to-date you should already have the indicator-applet in your panel i think
<MisterSheep> hello all...
<MisterSheep> got januty working on my eeepc
<MisterSheep> lovely stuff
<MisterSheep> works quite nicely now
<MisterSheep> without the need to stick on the array.org custom kernel
<gnomefreak> billybigrigger_: i had to add it but i also removed it and set update-mangler to not check for updates
<billybigrigger_> hmm a sudo apt-get update doesnt show any new updates in indicator-applet, is this right?
<billybigrigger_> so no more update-manager? is it all done through indicator-applet now?
<krzd> ah ok, i didn'T know for what this is and removed it gg
<krzd> thx
<billybigrigger_> my sound is borked today
<billybigrigger_> anyone else get sound? i got nothing in vlc, mp3's, flash sounds nothing after todays update
<BUGabundo> billybigrigger mine is fixed!!!
<BUGabundo> so many thanks to the audio team!
<BUGabundo> 2 months without audio!!!
<billybigrigger_> lol
<billybigrigger_> fine on my laptop
<billybigrigger_> desktop is borked
<o0Chris0o> having issues with mine too, its all static,
<billybigrigger_> yup exactly
<BUGabundo> no no no!!!
<BUGabundo> don't touch it now!!!
<BUGabundo> finally I have sound!!!
 * BUGabundo stupid typo!
<askand> Is partial upgrades bad?
<billybigrigger_> not unless you force them, usually end up with something broken if you force them
<gnomefreak> partial kernel isnt good
<BUGabundo> need confirmation
<BUGabundo> flash on FF 3.1 using youtube FullScreen shows up on laptop display and not external LCD where FF is opened!
<BUGabundo> bug is on FF, flash, nvidia driver, or you tube player?
<krzd> bye
<seinfeldrox> hoi
<BUGabundo> seinfeldrox: ola
<BUGabundo> cwillu: seems uswsusp got fixed! woot
<BUGabundo> speedy hibernate will be back!
 * BUGabundo changes conf file to use uswsusp
<BUGabundo> /etc/pm/config.d/00sleep_module
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/331101
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331101 in uswsusp "s2disk[3330]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000000000 sp 00007fff942ccdf8 error 14 in s2disk[400000+8000]" [Undecided,Fix released]
<c_korn> hello. is there some way to disable the prompt for "really restart/shutdown?" http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/11259/screen_001_2Ut1gx.png
<krzd> hi, after the last update now, the font in the terminal and in nautilus is very big, how do i change that?
<seinfeldrox> c_korn: that is a really annoying thing that they have put in jaunty
<seinfeldrox> we should file a bug report for that
<c_korn> seinfeldrox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/345480
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345480 in fast-user-switch-applet "Disable shutdown/restart confirmation or at least add an option to disable" [Undecided,New]
<gnomefreak> cant disable it in gconf editor?
<c_korn> gnomefreak: I did not find an option for it
<c_korn> (see the second screenshot attached)
<gnomefreak> c_korn: ok just checking
<BUGabundo> krzd: asac as been messing with fonts and fontconfig
<krzd> oh, i see there were just wrong settings set by ubgrading
<BUGabundo> but he is very bizy now
<krzd> now i checked the defaults and set it to it and it works
<BUGabundo> wait
<BUGabundo> are you saying you upgrade from ibex?
<krzd> now
<BUGabundo> if so, that its normal, we no longer force 96 DPIs
<krzd> no, internal upgrade
<BUGabundo> oh ok then
<krzd> so what are the default settings of jaunty?
<krzd> font size 10? how much dpi?
<krzd> i just have set the default settings of intrepid ...
<Aberration> OOOhhh cool.. I didn't know this channel!
<Aberration> Well still
<Aberration> er
<Aberration> Is there a real time kernel for the ubuntu to come?
<billybigrigger_> krzd, did you fix your font problem? it could be font rendering set too high
<billybigrigger_> krzd, i found the font size was ok, but the dpi was set too high
<nonnii> Aberration, linux-image-rt
<krzd> as said, i set the default of intrepid, so its 96 set and so it works
<seinfeldrox> c_korn: thx for tht
<virtuelv> what is indicator-applet?
<billybigrigger_> virtuald, system wide notifications
<Aberration> nonnii so the answer is yes... cause the last version was RT-less
<billybigrigger_> virtuald, for xchat, pidgin, system updates, etc...
<billybigrigger_> i think it does evolution messages too
<billybigrigger_> krzd, sorry missed that, should have scrolled up a bit :P
<virtuelv> billybigrigger_: I figured that much out, but I'm after other intended uses
<virtuelv> such as providing persistent notifications for update-manager?
<krzd> no problem^^
<BUGabundo> back
<krzd> hmm i can't see the indicator applet in my panel, even no notifications on updating package list and so on
<c_korn> seinfeldrox: would be better if I also knew how to fix it and write a patch. so it can be fixed sooner
<krzd> also no notification that there are some updates
<teethdood> anyone having problems watching videos? all the apps (totem, vlc, mplayer) crash
<dimitree> no sound after the updates what to do ?
<billybigrigger_> no sound here either
<BUGabundo> heeh
<BUGabundo> im the lucky one
<krzd> ah, it hung
<virtuelv> krzd: it was invisible until I started gaim, at which point it magically appeared :D
<krzd> it seems that it hadn't hung
<krzd> virtuelv, i don't have gaim, only gaijim
<dimitree> BUG you lucky bastard ;)
<BUGabundo> virtuelv: aint gaim for years
<BUGabundo> its now Pidgin
<virtuelv> BUGabundo: yeah, old habits die hard
<BUGabundo> dimitree: I was soundless for 2 months
<virtuelv> hm, soundless here too
<dimitree> BUG oh ok i take it back then :)
<krzd> i have another problem: i installed a package and because i couldn't remove it, i deleted simply the files, but now ther is everytime an error wich says that the files are missing of the package (zatto), how do i fix that
<virtuelv> err, broke in quodlibet, rather, but works in totem
<virtuelv> and now works in ql as well
<dimitree> it was hard yesterday when an update destroyed my DVB drivers :) but now ..... both DVB and sound gone
<dimitree> ;(
<sammy> so lets say a package stops working due to an xserver change. the developer is notified, the developer implements a fix in the current development tree. said pacakge is usually synced from debian repositories, so the current version in jaunty is the current debian testing version
<krzd> i have to go, bye
<sammy> now this fix has been applied to the testing tree, but lets assume that the developers aren't planning on releasing a new minor version any time soon. would the debian maintainer repackage the current version with the fix applied? I'm thinking as I type this that this probably isn't a standard process across all or even most packages
<sammy> but for sure, the jaunty version is non-functional without this fix applied. should the new release be up to the developer? it seems like they've done their job, and now it's up to the package maintainer, and they don't need to wait for the developers to release a new minor version to update their package.
<sammy> if its not up to the developer, then *I* could make the new package with the fix applied, test it, and send the package to the debian package maintainer, which, once it was committed to the testing branch, it would get autosynced to the jaunty repository? I need to learn more about the release cyle in ubuntu.
<askand> Now I have an interesting problem I would be happy if someone could help me solve! During upgrade of libvolume I had to hard reboot the system. After that the system wont boot. Error while loading shared libraries: /lib/volume_id.so.1: file to short
<askand> I cant get to a terminal
<askand> Any ideas?
 * BUGabundo gets is gun out! grrrrrrrrr
<BUGabundo> audio got broken again!!!
<BUGabundo> it was fixed this morning
<BUGabundo> time to revert update
<dimitree> lol
<crdlb> sammy: make sure there's a bug in launchpad for it?
<BUGabundo> dimitree: don't laught!
<sammy> crdlb: there is, and the debian package maintainer is on the cc list for the bug in launchpad. I guess I was just curious if I wanted to be a package maintainer, if I'd be waiting for a new upstream version, or if when it says 'fix released' and the fix is a simple one file patch, that I would repackage the latest version in testing and be done with it, since its a critical bug
<BUGabundo> its pulseaudio (0.9.14-0ubuntu14)
<dimitree> sorry BUG
<BUGabundo> downgrading package
<BUGabundo> anyone else wants old package?
<dimitree> holy cow another bunch of updates lol
<sammy> I had to fiddle with my pulseaudio conf since I'm one of the poor shmucks that ... I'm the opposite of most users, I forget which side of the tsched issue that puts me on. but I have a non-standard default.pa
<sammy> though, while sounds and music in most programs seem to work, nothing after my login noise plays as far as alert and system sounds. I just get pc speaker beeps after that. though that may be a gtk+ issue apparently.
<BUGabundo> hey we have a new tab for sound theme on Volume Control
<dimitree> yep :) too bad there's no sound hahaha
<seinfeldrox> hi i know this is offtopic but one quick question
<seinfeldrox> does anyone here have a pc with esata port?
<BUGabundo> okay audio again
<BUGabundo> now to fix stupid exaile
<seinfeldrox> does anyone know whether the same port can be used for usb as well as esata
<BUGabundo> seinfeldrox: its not commom
<seinfeldrox> ie 1 port 2 type of devices can be connected
<seinfeldrox> BUGabundo: what is not common ? esata? or 1 port with esata and usb?
<sammy> 100 words or less, BUGabundo; why exaile over banshee/rhythmbox/exfalso. I'm still deciding my default audio player and I'm finding they all do... 50% maybe 60% the same thing, then the features are all over the place.
<BUGabundo> seinfeldrox: having both on the same port
<BUGabundo> sammy: I like exayle
<seinfeldrox> BUGabundo: but it is possible?
<dimitree> still no sound lol
<BUGabundo> stupid tip of the day: don't ctrl+x on pidgin cli opener
<sammy> well you could have used more words than that :P
<BUGabundo> bah
<BUGabundo> ctrl+c that is
<sammy> and I can't get behind pidgin, which is sad, but they just don't have the jabber support. I was an avid gaim user back in the day.
<BUGabundo> sammy: please hit with your head on the wall 3 times
<BUGabundo> and then say that again
<sammy> well 'back in the day' sure before I started using jabber and transports for msn/aim/yahoo so I didn't need a cross-protocol client.
<BUGabundo> I use it for everytnig
<BUGabundo> other then fetching rss feeds
<seinfeldrox> BUGabundo: but it is possible?
<sammy> pidgin doesn't have very good jabber support, jabber muc support, jabber transport support, and they've said they're not interested in keeping up with such an evolving protocol until it settles down.
<seinfeldrox> sammy: try empathy my fav client
<BUGabundo> don't like its UI
<seinfeldrox> BUGabundo: pls answer quickly ^^ ques as its imp
<BUGabundo> sammy: I do all of that on my pidgin
<BUGabundo> seinfeldrox: nothing to add
<UnderTaker> How can i reqest an updated game for jaunty?
<BUGabundo> UnderTaker: too late
<BUGabundo> past feature freeze
<BUGabundo> now only FFe can do it
<BUGabundo>  !ffe
<ubottu> uvf is Upstream Version Freeze.  For an exception, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess#head-9523bc4076ff011324d67cddc97969ec609618d6
<UnderTaker> even if its universe?
<BUGabundo> yep
<UnderTaker> ok
<BUGabundo> but ask on motu or #ubuntu-devel
<seinfeldrox> BUGabundo: ok so pls ur  confirming that u have seen or surely know that having both on same port is actually possible and done right?just need to confirm this
<BUGabundo> who knows, maybe you get a dev that enjoys the game
<BUGabundo> UnderTaker: what game is it?
<UnderTaker> flightgear
<BUGabundo> seinfeldrox: I have not seen a dual port usb/esata
<cwillu> seinfeldrox, please use full words, 'pls ur u' is really hard to read
<BUGabundo>  !package flightgear
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BUGabundo>  !info flightgear
<BUGabundo> stupid bot won't accept spaces
<seinfeldrox> BUGabundo: do u know if such a thing exists or heard or read about it earlier?
<BUGabundo> seinfeldrox: I have not seen a dual port usb/esata
<BUGabundo> seinfeldrox: I have not heard of a dual port usb/esata
<UnderTaker> !info flightgear
<ubottu> flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2223 kB, installed size 5924 kB
<seinfeldrox> cwillu: sorry but common man this is chat isnt such a lingo meant for this to save time
<seinfeldrox> BUGabundo: ok thx
<cwillu> seinfeldrox, not here
<UnderTaker> the latest version is 1.9 i think
<UnderTaker> I guess i will compile it than
<vonkleist> hi
<cwillu> !ur | seinfeldrox
<ubottu> seinfeldrox: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<BUGabundo> UnderTaker: place it in a PPA
<BUGabundo> and then ask for a sync once karmic repos open
<UnderTaker> ok i just got to figure out how to make a deb package since i am sort of new to compiling
<vonkleist> I'm using kubuntu jaunty. After a recent upgrade, GTK applications stopped showing my KDE or Qt theme... is that some known bug, or should I open a new one?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: did you read the backlog?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, trying too :p
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/331101 fixed!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 331101 in uswsusp "s2disk[3330]: segfault at 0 ip 0000000000000000 sp 00007fff942ccdf8 error 14 in s2disk[400000+8000]" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cwillu> seinfeldrox, an esata port is a different shape from usb, and they're different electrically as well
 * cwillu huggles BUGabundo
<cwillu> BUGabundo, unfortunately, they broke my intel-gem workaround at the same time in a kernel update :p
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> what patch was that?
<seinfeldrox> cwillu: so you are saying that it is impossible for it to be with same port?
<BUGabundo> cwillu: actually they both provide 12v
<BUGabundo> actually 11.8v
<cwillu> BUGabundo, so?
<BUGabundo> or is it 5.8v
<cwillu> seinfeldrox, what are you trying to do?
<BUGabundo> never mind... OT
<cwillu> seinfeldrox, esata is just a sata port with a more rugged connector on it
<cwillu> usb is something else entirely
<seinfeldrox> ok. thx
<cwillu> factually incorrect:  you can fix a major potato shortage with just potatoes
<dimitree> i will write a song :) ubuntuuuu give me back my sounddd laa laaa
<dimitree> all the settings are there in the volume control and they are all dead lol
<eMaX> hi
<eMaX> did hidd just disappear?
<eMaX> I lost support for my bluetooth mouse with the last update
<dimitree> do you have sound ?
<eMaX> wait a sec
<eMaX> hmm
<eMaX> flash plugin in ff also gone
<eMaX> I'll go for a reboot
<eMaX> then
<dimitree> good luck
<dimitree> nice update broke the sound of 99% of people lol
<seinfeldrox> when is beta?
<blizzkid> lo all. I'm a bit stuck here, I'm trying to install a printer driver, and it seems to install fine, but when running ekpstm I get this error: ekpstm: error while loading shared libraries: libgnutls.so.13: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<blizzkid> Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<blizzkid> nevermind, in the meantime I found a newer version of the driver
<genii> blizzkid: You have libgnutls-dev installed? It provides the libgnutls.so , not sure about the .13 however
<blizzkid> genii: yeah I had all dependencies, but I must have misclicked when downloading, I downloaded version 3.3, but wanted 3.5
<blizzkid> 3.5 doesn't seem to have the error
<eMaX> dimitree, can live w/o sound but not w/o mouse :)
<eMaX> brb
<genii> blizzkid: Glad it seems resolved now
<dimitree> ahahaha eMaX
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> dimitree, well
<eMaX> mouse is still gone and I can well detect it through gnome, but it doesn't pair.
<eMaX> when I try to do it manually, I find that hidd has disappeared.
<dimitree> eMaX i think this alpha is too alpha for me :) i'm switching distros lol too noobish :)
<eMaX> well the alpha is pretty stable anyway
<eMaX> every couple of hours of course you replace half of your os, but that's fine there's always something to find out. compare that to windows. nothing new since 20 years and still sucks
<dimitree> ahahaha right :)
<eMaX> pulseaudio is coming back now anyway
<dimitree> i did learn bunch of stuff but it's just too much pain when everything works and after an update its all broken
<eMaX> well. it is not all broken. even gdm came back (I had even disabled it in /etc/init.d/) after the reboot and works
<dimitree> lol
<eMaX> brb
<eMaX> re
<exco> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet".
<exco> do I remove it? - or what is it?
<eMaX> re
<eMaX> so hidd is back with the bluez-compat package this time.
<eMaX> pheww
<eMaX> dimitree, and sound
<BUGabundo> gym time
<MTecknology> I'm trying to launch pidgin and I'm getting this error - Exiting because another libpurple client is already running.
<MTecknology> anyone here of that happening yet?
<MTecknology> there we go :)
<thiebaude> MTecknology: i never heard of that, but see if you can close libpurple in system monitor
<MTecknology> wow - there's a lot of updates
<o0Chris> MTecknology: yeah everyday there is al ot of updates usually
<MTecknology> o0Chris: 122 today
<MTecknology> that's over 1/10 of all that packages that i have?
<o0Chris> MTecknology: heh, I like to get updates, its awsome, means its one step closer :DDD
<MTecknology> o0Chris: I wasn't complaining - i'm the cause of three of the updates
<o0Chris> MTecknology: not sure where you got that I said you were complaining....because I never said such thing...
<ViaNocturna> hey
<ViaNocturna> does anyone know if theres gonna be better support for Iphone in Jaunty?
<o0Chris> MTecknology: nvm, I mis-read
<MTecknology> ya, can be taken both ways
<cwillu> ViaNocturna, if you mean sync'ing, that's an open problem.  Somebody needs to figure out how to write and sign a valid db to the iphone/itouch before anything will happen
<theholyduck> ViaNocturna, well i dunno if there are any apps for doing stuff with the iphone on linux :P
<exco> is OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet still in use in Jaunty or can I remove it?
<cwillu> ViaNocturna, complain to apple if that's not good enough :p
<ViaNocturna> well theres the idea of wifi connecting and using Cynthia(is that right?) in order to connect but its a mess
<ViaNocturna> id complain to apple if they cared about the linux community lol
<cwillu> ViaNocturna, they'd care if enough people complained :p
<theholyduck> cwillu, well enough people being sevral thousand
<cwillu> yes?
<theholyduck> the iphone is more popular than god in alot of areas of clueless people
<cwillu> and?
<cwillu> sorry, I thought you had a point :p
<theholyduck> cwillu, people with a clue generally dont buy iphones
<theholyduck> and people without a clue dont use linux
<ViaNocturna> i know but i like shiny things :-P
<theholyduck> thusly the amount of iphone users who ALSO use linux. but DOESNT jailbreak their iphone.
<theholyduck> cant be more than like a couple of hundred
<theholyduck> ViaNocturna, meh, its not really that shiny or featurefull.
<theholyduck> id rather wait for the second generation of android phones
<ViaNocturna> no i found out too late
<cwillu> ViaNocturna, anyways, yes, send in a complaint, that's the only way things will change on their end
<cwillu> in the mean time, itunes will run and sync the iphone in a vm, although that's still fairly painful to get working the first time
<ViaNocturna> well for now i am going to just going to use my mums Windows to sync my tunes, and complain to apple
<o0Chris> will it work in wine?
<cwillu> none of this is really ubuntu's problem though, you'd need to go upstream to the gpod/ipodsleuth/libipod people
<ViaNocturna> as far as i know Itunes doesnt work well with Wine
<cwillu> o0Chris, no, unless something's changed in the last month
<cwillu> s/changed/been fixed/
<cwillu> lots of stuff has changed :p
<o0Chris> ahh
<ViaNocturna> well i thought since the ubuntu masters help so many problems with the windows compatibility I thought it be my best shot
<Whitor> ViaNocturna, check out Sun's Virtualbox ... its free and worked very well for all of the machines I've seen it on ... ( I use Vmware server 2 (also free) but perhaps a tiny bit more of a pain)
<Whitor> dang
<edgy> Hi, I have an ATI 3400 series and today I faced a problem with the latest update that I have a black screen and cannot log on. I removed fglrx, radeon, ati xorg packages and now I am in, but I have a poor resolution, what shall I do?
<cwillu> panic
<Whitor> rerun xconfig or configx ? no idea... totally guessing
<cwillu> reinstall the video packages
<Whitor> panic is a great option too
<theholyduck> edgy, hd 3400 ?
<Whitor> edgy, Ask in #compiz they have a lot of video card experience
<LordKow> if you wanted to reconfigure xorg then you should run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<theholyduck> Whitor, i got the fix for it thoguh
<theholyduck> Whitor, xorg is basicly THINKING its being clever
<theholyduck> while being very stupid
<theholyduck> if its a hd 3400 card :P
<theholyduck> im guessing he has the exact same issue as me with my hd 3650
<Whitor> LordKow, is on the ball here
<theholyduck> Whitor, but that gives you a blank xorg doesnt it?
<theholyduck> Whitor, wich doesnt resolve the problem in the least bit :)
<Whitor> blank xorg ? huh ?
<theholyduck> Whitor, what you NEED to do is by hand add Driver   "radeonhd" to the device section manually
<Whitor> theholyduck, not my Q ...
<theholyduck> xorgs autodetection cocks up and choses something else it seems. thus giving you a blank screen :P
<theholyduck> Whitor, well empty entries
<cwillu> Whitor, #compiz probably wouldn't appreciate us sending our alpha-testing troubles into their world
<Whitor> cwillu, heh, prolly true
 * Whitor goes to sit in a corner
<theholyduck> edgy, is it a hd 3400 ?
<theholyduck> http://pastebin.ca/1365454 Whitor
<edgy> theholyduck: it's hd3450
<o0Chris> can't wait till this sound issue is fixed :(
<theholyduck> edgy, read that pastebin
 * cwillu goes to poke Whitor with a stick
<theholyduck> just edit xorg.conf accordingly
<edgy> LordKow: when I run dpkg-reconfigure it doesn't ask me of the type like ati, radeon or whatever
<cwillu> edgy, you uninstalled all the relevant xorg drivers
<theholyduck> cwillu, it DOESNT ask that anymore though :P
<theholyduck> at all :P
<theholyduck> ubuntu relies 100% on xorgs faulty autoconfiguration
<edgy> cwillu: this is the only way I found to chat with you ;)
<cwillu> theholyduck, because it's all autodetected on startup (basically, it does what dpkg-reconfigure did, every time)
<nemo> theholyduck: you can override that
<edgy> theholyduck: so I need readeonhd?
<theholyduck> cwillu, im telling you thats broken on some radeonhd cards
<theholyduck> edgy, yeah install radeonhd and add it to the device section
<cwillu> theholyduck, and you've filed a bug?
<edgy> theholyduck: ok I will do but shouldn't x now figure the type automatically?
<cwillu> "is a faulty carseat faulty when it's still in testing and hasn't even been released yet?"
<theholyduck> edgy, it SHOULD, but it DOESNT
<theholyduck> cwillu, i googled it. seems like its a known bug.
<edgy> theholyduck: aha! I now see the comment in the pastebin ok I would try it and hope I would be back to thank you ;)
<nemo> does anyone know of a way to make a gnome menu bar shorter than 24 pixels?
<nemo> I've adjusted fonts, various gtk config settings...
<theholyduck> cwillu, though admitedtly. i should PROBALY do some more checking around to figure out where its comming from.
<theholyduck> its in all major new distros
<nemo> I'm suspecting the applets are stretching it
<nemo> if I shrink below 24px in gtk conf, all that happens is my apps start appearing under the bar
<theholyduck> cwillu, the worrying part is that xorg THINK its doing it right
<nemo> (trying to free up precious screen space at 1024x768)
<nemo> (don't want to use autohide)
<LordKow> any way to fine-tune vlc's buffering of h264 streams?
<MTecknology> yup
<MTecknology> wrong chan...
<LordKow> not really if im using jaunty
 * nemo doesn't see the connection
<MTecknology> LordKow: I said yup in the wrong chan
 * o0Chris resolution is set up as 1920x1080
<LordKow> oh lol sorryu
<o0Chris> any devs here? What are some issues you guys are facing with juanty?
<LordKow> it's too stable
<LordKow> not a dev though :P
<o0Chris> :)
<MTecknology> it has been really stable, but it's gone through a lot of breaks
<jcprather> "A problem that we were not expecting has occurred.  Please report this bug with the error description."   booo, my first try using kpackagekit turns into fail
<jcprather> "The backend took too much time to process the synchronous request - you need to fork!"
<jcprather> where can i check if this bug is already reported?
<theholyduck> LordKow, buffering for playing back a stream?
<theholyduck> also vlc sucks :P
<theholyduck> use mplayer
<theholyduck> but mplayer in ubuntu sucks. so you have to compile your own
<theholyduck> so im guessing you're sticking with broken vlc.
<o0Chris> theholyduck: how dare you say such a thing
<o0Chris> :-p
<LordKow> well
<theholyduck> o0Chris, wich of my things?
<LordKow> are you sure its not the h264 library?
<o0Chris> theholyduck: vlc don't suck :D its opensource
<theholyduck> LordKow, naw. ffh264 is a very good and sound h264 decoder
<theholyduck> o0Chris, well yes, but amusingly. its among the slowest media players on the market. its plagued by all sorts of issues other media players doesnt have
<LordKow> looks like i have libx264{-59,-65} installed
<theholyduck> LordKow, thats not a decoder
<theholyduck> at all
<LordKow> ah
<theholyduck> LordKow, vlc uses libavcodec for decoding
<o0Chris> theholyduck: lets say this, it worked better than winamp and windows media player when I was running windows :)
<theholyduck> o0Chris, it does indeed
<theholyduck> but thats like winning a being less evil than hitler competition
<o0Chris> heh
<LordKow> is the ubuntu mplayer package severely outdated? if not i'll just update the package instead
<theholyduck> LordKow, well mplayer hasnt done a release for 2.2 years or whatever
<theholyduck> the mplayer policy is "if you want to use it. compile from source
<LordKow> but their svn is maintained?
<o0Chris> I heard from someone that h264 and mp4 is the best way to go when ripping, is that true theholyduck
<theholyduck> o0Chris, well... depends
<jcprather> k.been waiting for a response in #ubuntu+1.  would it be inappropriate to just apport it?
<jcprather> without verifying that it hasn't already been reported
<theholyduck> o0Chris, first of all
<theholyduck> if you're ripping from dvd. you PROBALY want h264 and mkv
<theholyduck> well you almost ALWAYS want h264 and mkv really
 * jcprather is all about typing in the wrong channel, but i suppose this channel should work :)
<o0Chris> ahh mkv ok, heard of it, never saw or used it tho
<nemo> theholyduck: hrm. I ripped to mpeg4/mp3/avi
<theholyduck> nemo, mpeg4 doesnt really say much ;:P
<theholyduck> divx? xvid? ffmpegs mpeg4 encoder?
<nemo> ffmpeg
<theholyduck> but really the best option is h264
<nemo> theholyduck: was just using dvd::rip
<theholyduck> nemo, thats the WORST kind of mpeg4 part 2 :p
<nemo> I assume it is ffmpeg
 * nemo checks
<theholyduck> nemo, well it probaly is. but it COULD use libxvid
<theholyduck> as in ffmpeg can use libxvid
<theholyduck> o0Chris, mkv is a container format
<nemo> I was specifically requested not to use xvid
<theholyduck> unlike mp4 it supports subtitles
<theholyduck> and unlike mp4 its a open source container format
<nemo> don't see why not use avi, 'cept for the subtitle thing of course
<o0Chris> theholyduck: yeah just learning about containers..
<theholyduck> nemo, no b frame support
<theholyduck> :p
<theholyduck> nemo, there we go
<nemo> theholyduck: funny. I was going to check ffmpeg
<nemo> (and, yes it is)
<nemo> every time I type mplayer foo.avi
<nemo> video pops up fullscreen...
<nemo> and X crashes
<theholyduck> nemo, wut?
<nemo> have repeated it 3 times now
<nemo> (Jaunty)
<theholyduck> nemo, mplayer -vo xv video
<theholyduck> try that
<nemo> yeah. I can try different vo - but question is. why.
<nemo> this is new behaviour
<theholyduck> nemo, also do you have compiz ?
<nemo> was working a week ago
<nemo> no compiz
<theholyduck> nemo, weird :P
<theholyduck> they shouldnt have updated anything in mplayer
<theholyduck> since mplayer hastn done a release yet
<theholyduck> probaly how it interacts with xorg i guess
<theholyduck> the mplayer in ubuntu IS horribly old
<nemo> ah. intel driver crash
<nemo> well lovely
<nemo> XvdiPutImage
<nemo> libexmod.so
<nemo> libextmod.so
<theholyduck> nemo, buggy intel driver eh?
<MTecknology> Do I need to recompile my driver to test the defrag in ext4?
<nemo> theholyduck: :(
<theholyduck> anyways the reason you should always use h264, is that it has propper b frames support
<theholyduck> and all sorts of other things.
<theholyduck> to make video as high quality and low filesize as possible
<LordKow> grrr only thing i hate about not using package management is now im going to have a bunch of autoremovable packages (or so apt thinks) even though i need them for mplayer
<nemo> ah. there's a driver update out
<theholyduck> LordKow, apt-get build-dep mplayer
<nemo> lets see what happens
<theholyduck> LordKow, that should fix it
<nemo> eep. downloading 70 of 220???
<nemo> I updated just yesterday!
<LordKow> that just downloads the build dependencies for mplayer....
<theholyduck> LordKow, yes
<theholyduck> and run depends
<theholyduck> and marks them as NEED TO BE INSTALLED
<theholyduck> so they wont be autoremoved
<theholyduck> then you can make mplayer without worying about it
<LordKow> i dont care if the build dependencies are removed after the fact.
<LordKow> i dont want to autoremove the binary deps though
<theholyduck> LordKow, well it will keep the non build-depends there asewll
<LordKow> ah okay
<LordKow> but being that the mplayer package is so out-of-date im not sure how well that method will work.
<theholyduck> LordKow, should :P
<theholyduck> LordKow, im working on a system for making this alot easier on ubuntu/debian
<theholyduck> im in the middle of doccumenting the code a bit more so im completely sure what i've done and what i havent
<theholyduck> tjhen i'll move onto the main absurdity
<LordKow> grr now im going to have to force apt into thinking x264 is installed from the repos when it's not or the entire package system is basically broken
<o0Chris0o> hmm just tried updating system got an error >>>
<theholyduck> LordKow, lalz :P
<o0Chris0o> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/splix/splix_2.0.0-0.1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<o0Chris0o>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.40 80]
<theholyduck> LordKow, i always use checkinstall
<theholyduck> to create packages for stuff i compile from hand
<LordKow> well that would work if i could have a x264-59 and x264-65 package. i have a lot of packages that require both
<theholyduck> lol :P
<theholyduck> and THIS is why we use static linking and rolling updates
<theholyduck> boys and girls
<LordKow> so my plan becomes simple. i download ubuntu's current package source and update it myself. that way i can keep any ubuntu changes that may still be valid
<theholyduck> probaly wont work. but try it
<theholyduck> LordKow, if you're willing to take a risk
<theholyduck> add debian-multimedias sid rep
<theholyduck> to your sources.list
<theholyduck> and run a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<theholyduck> it should be relativly ubuntu compitable
<theholyduck> and will give you up to date x264, ffmpeg, vlc, mplayer, etc with sane deps
<theholyduck> take a good look at what dist-upgrade suggests doing though
<diverse_izzue> i just attempted an upgrade from intrepid to jaunty, and it failed. how do i decypher the /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log file to get a hint as to what went wrong? is the last or maybe the first broken package then one causing the error?
<theholyduck> diverse_izzue, just look at the depends on the various packages in it and figure out how they interlock :P
<theholyduck> thats how i do it anyway
<theholyduck> there is probalyl a saner way to do it
<diverse_izzue> theholyduck: it's not obvious to me how they interlock. would you mind having a look at it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Has anyone seen the message "No indicators" written into the Gnome panel?
<zniavre> i can see only that
<teethdood> totem and vlc both crash with "BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)". Anyone else having the same probs?
<theholyduck> diverse_izzue, meh, im busy having fun :)
<diverse_izzue> theholyduck: log files are less fun, i understand :-)
<theholyduck> diverse_izzue, well im doing a pretty mad bash script
<theholyduck> with a case statement the size of....
<theholyduck> a semi truck :P
<joshua24> hello all
<edgy> theholyduck: thanks sir, I installed the readeonhd and suddenly it works, I didn't even edited xorg.conf
<theholyduck> edgy, well the problem arises from having radeonhd and some other packages
<theholyduck> i think
<theholyduck> if it can only chose radeonhd it works fine
<edgy> theholyduck: aha! I would install the others and retry  ;)
<quassel86> hi there. i cannot connect to my wireless network with kubuntu 9.04. NM asks me over and over again the password, and fails at the end. It worked once, but after a reboot it does not work again
<edgy> theholyduck: but why do we have radeon and radeonhd? shouldn't I use radeon for my card?
<theholyduck> edgy, radeonhd is for the later ati cards
<theholyduck> radeon isnt
<quassel86> and i can't connect to the wired network too, for unknown reasons. it just does not connect
<theholyduck> frglx supports all of them i guess
<theholyduck> edgy, but really im not sure. i just know radeonhd is what you want on newish ati cards
<edgy> theholyduck: but according to http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature my card is supported better in radeon, no?
<theholyduck> edgy, not really :P
<theholyduck> yours is a r600 right
<theholyduck> radeon is only marginalyl better and only on things you mostly dont want
<edgy> theholyduck: yes and tvout is only supported in radeon
<theholyduck> you can see if driver radeon works :P
<edgy> theholyduck: I really love open source so I would try to live without fglrx
<c_korn> can someone help me how to translate fast-user-switch-applet?
<theholyduck> edgy, well if ati/radeon works
<theholyduck> try it.
<SimonKitching> I've just built a kernel from git using "fakeroot make-kpkg ..." and it worked fine. But after editing a file, running the command again does not build anything, and does not create new .deb files.  Running "make-kpkg clean" fixes this, but of course triggers a *full* rebuild. Any ideas what I need to do to get a new incremental build?
<theholyduck> but im guessing the problem arises for xorg TRYING to use that and fails.
<theholyduck> i never really bothered looking into it
<theholyduck> i just switched to radeonhd and everything worked
<c_korn> I installed poedit and downloaded the sources of FUSA. now there are new untranslated strings in the source files. how can I import them in poedit and translate them?
<edgy> theholyduck: thanks a lot for all you tips
<SeveredCross> Will GNOME 2.26 make it into Jaunty?
<o0Chris0o> SeveredCross: yes
<SeveredCross> Sweet. I figured it would, since it shouldn't be much of a change from 2.25.90, but you never know.
<diverse_izzue> SeveredCross: I don't think ubuntu ever shipped a non-final Gnome...
<SeveredCross> I don't think so either, but they did ship FF3 beta for the last LTS, so..
<MTecknology> Is online defragmentaion for Ext4 supposed to be in the kernel by release?
<theholyduck> MTecknology, i tought ext4 had all sorts of fragmentation reducing fixes over ext3, and ext3 doesnt really fragment easily either
<MTecknology> theholyduck: ya, but I just finished something that always produces a lot of fregments no matter how you do crap
<maco> anyone else seen the weird "your system had a kernel failure: always/yes/no/never/show details/cancel/ok" box?
<maco> what do those options even mean?
<maco> its the kerneloops-ui popup
<MTecknology> theholyduck: I kinda want to try it - I just don't know if it's built into the kernel yet or if it's going to be
<theholyduck> maco, im guessing halt to show errors or whatever
<theholyduck> but could be anything
<maco> it doesnt ask a question
<s0u][ight> hi guys
<s0u][ight> the notification of sound changes is fixed ;)
<MTecknology> so nobody has any idea?
<yofel> MTecknology: bug 321528
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321528 in e2fsprogs "ext4 defrag / defragment tool in Jaunty - include" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321528
<thiebaude> !arora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arora
<helo> anyone else having problems with bluetooth mice working?
<helo> it is detected by bluez, and appears to be configured properly, but it just doesn't function
<MTecknology> yofel: perfect, thanks
<sagredo> Hi. I have the intel graphics display bug - I've tried adding DisplayDepth 16 and Driver "visa" and both of those did not fix X.
<sagredo> any help?
<sagredo> erm.... vesa drivers*
<sagredo> hi. can someone help me get x working
<sagredo> I'm stuck in teh terminal and I need my Gnome
<St0n3-C0l> anyone with jaunty 6 and i810 ?
<asraniel> hi there. somebody knows how it can happen that my microphone seems to work (i can hear myself), but skype and audiacity can't "use" the mic, meaning, they don't get any sound from it
<sagredo> asraniel: have you tried to go through the list of mics in the settings?
<sagredo> asraniel: worth a shot
<asraniel> sagredo: tried, but will do it again
<asraniel> sagredo: no luck with that
<sagredo> asraniel: sorry, that's the only thing that comes to mind
<sagredo> soooooo, anyone help me troubleshoot x?
<thiebaude> St0n3-C0l: yea be careful with it
<St0n3-C0l> haha
<St0n3-C0l> we are talking on two channels
<sagredo> w00t
<thiebaude> yup, i wanted to take it here to +1
<sagredo> what other display manager can I install to use besides X?
<thiebaude> the other chanel is for 8.10
<St0n3-C0l> X isn't a display manager?
<St0n3-C0l> oh
<thiebaude> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sagredo> what other "graphical output" programs are there?
<thiebaude> sagredo: fluxbox
<thiebaude> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<sagredo> thiebaude: cheers
<thiebaude> sagredo: i use fluxbox and it uses few system resources, but there are other wm's out there
<St0n3-C0l> sagredo: You need X alternative or Gnome alternative?
<St0n3-C0l> X displays graphics
<sagredo> St0n3-C0l: X alternative
<St0n3-C0l> GDM = Gnome Display Manager which gives you the login screen.
<St0n3-C0l> You getting blank screen etc?
<sagredo> thiebaude: St0n3-C0l when I try to run "fluxbox", the program returns "Error: Couldn't connect to Xserver
<St0n3-C0l> try configuring your Xorg
<St0n3-C0l> sudo dpkg
<St0n3-C0l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<sagredo> St0n3-C0l: Yep, there's a bug filed already
<thiebaude> sagredo: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<sagredo> thiebaude: I did that
<sagredo> St0n3-C0l: thx
<St0n3-C0l> did the program work ?
<thiebaude> sagredo: then log out and at the log in prompt use sessions
<sagredo> we'll see
<St0n3-C0l> or its xorg-server ?
<sagredo> one sec
<St0n3-C0l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<St0n3-C0l> or
<sagredo> thiebaude: sessions?
<St0n3-C0l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<St0n3-C0l> thiebaude: I think he's not getting the graphical screen
<thiebaude> sagredo: yea, when you log in there are options
<sagredo> St0n3-C0l: yeah, no graphics at all, all cli baby
<sagredo> lol, but I still want to get back to a gdm
<thiebaude> sagredo: did you log out
<sagredo> thiebaude: there's nothing for xorg-xserver
<St0n3-C0l> try
<St0n3-C0l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<sagredo> k
<St0n3-C0l> or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sagredo> nothing
<thiebaude> darn
<sagredo> thiebaude: St0n3-C0l ... when I updated to jaunty like 7 GBs were freed up in space
<sagredo> I think apt removed some serious stuff :/
<St0n3-C0l> this works
<St0n3-C0l> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sagredo> St0n3-C0l: thanks I'll give it a shot
<thiebaude> sagredo: wow 7gb
<St0n3-C0l> sagredo: You should have read the instructions
<sagredo> thiebaude: I know weird right
<sagredo> St0n3-C0l: I did
<sagredo> always RTFM
<St0n3-C0l> RTFM ?
<thiebaude> haha
<thiebaude> or google
<sagredo> read the fcuking manual ;)
<St0n3-C0l> anyways
<St0n3-C0l> guys
<St0n3-C0l> bye tc
<sagredo> later
<sagredo> thiebaude: sucks, I'm stuck in CLI-land
<thiebaude> sagredo: i dont know how to fix it
<thiebaude> sagredo: you might have to re-install
<ghindo> Is it possible to directly upgrade to 9.04 from 8.04, or do I have to upgrade 8.04>8.10>9.04?
<teethdood> you have to do in sequence
<sagredo> ghindo: it is possible but recommended to go from 8.04>8.10>9.04
<sagredo> teethdood: help me fix my X yo
<ghindo> sagredo: Okay, thank you.
<sagredo> ghindo: np
<thiebaude> ghindo:incremental upgrades
<teethdood> what's wrong with your X?
<MTecknology> Anyone know of a nice easy way to scan all my installed libraries for ones I have no use for anymore?
<thiebaude> sagredo: good luck on that, got to go
<sagredo> teethdood: there's an intel graphics bug
<sagredo> thiebaude: thanks dude, peace
<thiebaude> you too
<thiebaude> bug 304971
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304971 in gwibber "Gwibber should support subscriptions to identi.ca/laconica tags" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304971
<sagredo> that's not it
<thiebaude> bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<thiebaude> yup
<sagredo> that's it ;)
<sagredo> thiebaude: thanks
<thiebaude> haha
<thiebaude> yw
<sagredo> how can I force vesa for X drivers?
<yofel> sagredo: xorg.conf Section "Device" Line: 'Driver    "vesa"'
<abarbaccia> so fonts are really big today :)
<MTecknology> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<josh-l> hi, any kubuntu jaunty users in here?
<josh-l> how do you find it? stable yet?
<hix> josh-l: still no problems here. beside some 'crash-notifies', which are fake ;) for example..reports kopete crashed, but kopete runs fine...
<josh-l> huh, how long have you been running it hix
<hix> hmm, about 2 weeks now
<josh-l> i loved it, but found a few issues with shutdown, reboot, and wireless
<josh-l> so i had to go back to intrepid :(
<hix> have no wireless on this machine. shutdown, reboot works as it should
<c_korn> what can I do about big fonts? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/11282/screen_001_YieWGJ.png
<MTecknology> !canberra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canberra
<dtchen> (libcanberra is probably what you're after)
<MTecknology> !libcanberra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libcanberra
<MTecknology> !info libcanberra
<ubottu> Package libcanberra does not exist in jaunty
<MTecknology> oh well
<c_korn> !info libcanberra0
<ubottu> libcanberra0 (source: libcanberra): a simple abstract interface for playing event sounds. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 35 kB, installed size 144 kB
<dtchen> (i use source package naming semantics)
<MTecknology> heh - that's like system beeps and logon sounds?
<dtchen> think gtk themeing but for sounds
<MTecknology> oh
<MTecknology> what about avahi?
<MTecknology> I've never understood what that's for
<dtchen> think daap
<dtchen> autodiscovery/sharing/trashtalking/killfile/toast-burner
<MTecknology> ?
<dtchen> autodiscovery/sharing
<dtchen> in limited instances, also autoconfiguration
<MTecknology> does auto discovery work w/o it?
<dtchen> well, autodiscovery is a big part of zeroconf
<dtchen> see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avahi_(software) if you're fuzzy on it
<MTecknology> thanks
<Whitor> ty for the pastebing theholyduck
<theholyduck> Whitor, i was just using it to illustrate your stupidity
<Whitor> s/pastebin/pastebing/
<podman99a> hey all ... will 9.04 work with multi-touch / n-trig?
<Whitor> what stupidity was that ?
<theholyduck> Whitor, the. "what empty xorg?"
<theholyduck> or whatever
<Whitor> I guess thats why I said I was totally guessing
<MTecknology> there's a library for flicker.net api's ?
<MTecknology> installed by default?
<sagredo> WOOT IM BACK
<sagredo> (with graphics!!!)
<hix> ;)
<sagredo> super slow performance but the new upslash screen has so much sex appeal I say it's well worth it
<MTecknology> !info gamin
<ubottu> gamin (source: gamin): File and directory monitoring system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.9-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 39 kB, installed size 164 kB
<MTecknology> gamin is basically an indexing service?
<dtchen> MTecknology: no
<Roey> dtchen:  oh hi :)
<Roey> maco and dtchen sitting on IRC
<Roey> c h a tt i n g
<dtchen> ?
<Roey> ...
<maco> O_o
<maco> you're being odd today
<Roey> eh.  I'm just worried about class.
<Roey> maco, dtchen, I was wondering about that lingering issue I brought up the other day about directing do-release-upgrade to use <160 MB on /boot
<DanaG> I actually liked the old usplash better.
<maco> Roey: no idea
<Roey> ok.
<dtchen> what lingering issue?
<dtchen> also, if it's not directly related to my troubleshooting currently, i'm likely to ignore you
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> carry on.
<maco> hah
<burner> anyone rockin plymouth?
<maco> if there's not a -dbgsym for a package, how do i figure out where i introduced a segfault?
 * burner wonders what theme is going to be default.  NewWave and Dust are nice :)
<dtchen> maco: the same way one normally does. e.g., you can use DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip"
<maco> so can i put: $ DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip" bzr builddeb
<maco> ?
<dtchen> in debian/rules
<maco> oh
<maco> ok...ill go try that
<podman99a> I hope the creator is in here!!! YOU HAVE A MASTER PEICE ON YOUR HANDS!.... Jaunty has upped its game
<burner> hehe
<DanaG> I still like the old usplash better.
<podman99a> is it going to support multi touch?
<podman99a> usplash ... ? that the loading or login screen?
<burner> usplash == the first screen after grub, before login
<podman99a> both are far better ... and the Login screen gets me hard
<burner> lol
<podman99a> usplash good... login BETTER
<podman99a> how can i config touch device... i can see it working but need to calibrate
<burner> touch device?  touchpad?  gnome-control-center mouse
<podman99a> no its a touch screen
<podman99a> digitizer
<c_korn> http://filebin.ca/byjyr/output.avi
<c_korn> is this really truth?
 * burner isn't hip to touchscreens
<yofel> c_korn: that's the new indicator-applet
<c_korn> yofel: why do I have to click it when I want to open my contact list?
<burner> c_korn: i disabled the indicator applet and just use the same old systray thing
<c_korn> I first thought bug 340366 would fix it.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 340366 in pidgin "should not present pidgin and leave pidgin tray icon visible" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/340366
<c_korn> but it removed the pidgin icon instead of the indicator icon
<c_korn> burner: how can I disable the indicator?
<c_korn> currently I have no pidgin icon :-(
<burner> c_korn: right click the indicator and remove applet from panel
<zniavre> killall indicator-applet and then do not reload
<zash> indicator-applet, is that like the system tray?
<burner> c_korn: then in pidgin... tools -> prefs and set the System Tray Icon to "always"
<burner> it's different... it's a panel applet
<zash> burner: the system tray is also a panel applet ...
<c_korn> burner, zniavre: thanks. that did it
<burner> but the pidgin system tray icon is not an applet
 * burner shrugs and knows he dislikes the new indicator applet
<zniavre> here it only display >no indicators ...
<c_korn> the indicator does not even work: http://filebin.ca/zovmus/output.avi
<virtuelv> someone tell me: Now that log out is gone from Places/System, how am I supposed to log out using the keyboard?
<EruditeHermit> hi, is anyone here using jaunty with ati video cards?
<Halow> virtuelv:  It's only out of the main menu if the Fast user switch applet is active. If you take it out, it goes back.
<virtuelv> Halow: Yes, and...
<calc> EruditeHermit: hi
<virtuelv> the fast user switcher is, afaics, default on
<Halow> It is.
<virtuelv> my point is that logging out is now inaccessible for any default user who can't/won't use a mouse
<EruditeHermit> calc: hey
<Halow> Pretty much. =/
<EruditeHermit> calc: how goes!
<virtuelv> (In my case I can, but I usually try to avoid it, since I would rather not have to go in to forced retirement in ten years from RSI
<calc> EruditeHermit: pretty good :)
<VSpike> Does anyone know how the scale on the network manager wireless signal strenth indicator works?
<calc> EruditeHermit: i have almost all of my bugs triaged finally :)
<calc> EruditeHermit: 0 new bugs, now have to look through incomplete bugs
<EruditeHermit> calc: release is in a month!
<VSpike> Because the mouse over says 58% but I have 3 bars out of 4
<calc> EruditeHermit: its rare to reach 0 new bugs on OOo
<EruditeHermit> lol
<EruditeHermit> calc: talk to mmeeks about forking?
<virtuelv> Halow: do you happen to know if there is a task/bug that describes the change?
<virtuelv> if so, I think I'll need to chip in with a comment
<calc> EruditeHermit: a while ago, i don't know what he is planning at this point
<EruditeHermit> calc: or just waiting till sun gets bought out by IBM? :D
<Halow> virtuelv: I think I read about it. Let me double check.
<Halow> virtuelv:  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fast-user-switch-applet/+bug/343219
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 343219 in fast-user-switch-applet "Adding Fast User Switcher applet causes shut down options to disappear from System menu" [Undecided,New]
<virtuelv> Halow: thanks
<Halow> That one seems to be it.
<Halow> Welcome.
<EruditeHermit> calc: reminds me of xfree situation
<virtuelv> but this begets a dumb question: I've been on Ubuntu for four years, and that bug report describes "tabbing over to FUSA"
<virtuelv> I still have no clue of how I can focus the panel
<EruditeHermit> calc: forking that turned out well =p
<humbolt> why is padevchooser not working in jaunty?
<calc> EruditeHermit: heh, yea
<Halow> humbolt: I use padevchooser just fine in Jaunty.
<alex3f> hi, my computer restarted during an update
<alex3f> now i have a broken kernel, runaway modprobe loop
<alex3f> i'm running jaunty on ext4
<humbolt> Halow: ** (padevchooser:16284): WARNING **: pa_browser_new() failed
<alex3f> maybe some kernel parameters magic?
<alex3f> or i have to reinstall?
<Halow> alex3f: Don't have a prior kernel to boot to?
<alex3f> no
<Halow> =(
<alex3f> can I livecd+chroot?
<humbolt> Halow: any idea?
<Halow> humbolt: I am fairly stumped, but I'm looking.
<Halow> humbolt: This might help? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/padevchooser/+bug/240761
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 240761 in padevchooser "** (padevchooser:9053): WARNING **: pa_browser_new() failed." [Undecided,New]
 * virtuelv commented on bug 343219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 343219 in fast-user-switch-applet "Adding Fast User Switcher applet causes shut down options to disappear from System menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/343219
<humbolt> Halow: restarting avahi daemon worked
<Halow> Great!
<humbolt> but I don't quite understand why
<humbolt> the whole sending sound to another pulse server does not really seem to work for me either
<humbolt> as the servers are not discovered
<humbolt> probably for that very reason
<alex_mayorga> is it part of the notification spec for 9.04 that if I have both gwibber and the twitter plug-in for do I get notified only once?
<humbolt> Maybe its from enabling network access and discovery via paprefs
<Halow> Possibly?
<vistakiller> we have new boot splash screen in kubuntu?
<Halow> For all the *buntu flavors, as far as I'm aware.
<EruditeHermit> calc: are you using jaunty?
<humbolt> However the worst thing about pulseaudio is the usability joke it has introduced!
<humbolt> I think I filed a bug report back in gutsy and it is still there
<humbolt> getting even more stupid along the way
<humbolt> Care to know?
 * Halow laughs.
<Halow> What is it?
<humbolt> Maybe one of you has more say in this and can spare Ubuntu this embarasement.
<humbolt> ok
<humbolt> see the volume icon in on the top right?
<c_korn> what can I do about big fonts? http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/11282/screen_001_YieWGJ.png
<humbolt> use the scroll wheel to change the volume
<humbolt> then click on it, so this new thingy comes up and do it again
<humbolt> you have to move the wheel in the opposite direction to get the same result
<dtchen> that's fixed upstream already
<humbolt> as it is in all pulseaudio mixers
<dtchen> also, UI issues specific to PulseAudio are not specific to Ubuntu
<humbolt> hope they did go with the old gnome standard, not the pulseaudio one
<dtchen> Fedora, Mandriva, openSUSE, ..., everyone has them
<humbolt> dtchen: I know
<humbolt> dtchen: still, why would we want to carry that along?
<dtchen> also, i'm aware of many, many, many PA issues. if you want to help me fix them, feel free. otherwise, i really need to go back to fixing them for jaunty beta.
<humbolt> Not so much a hacker yet. Not touched much gtk code yet.
<humbolt> But I will some time and am happy to help
<humbolt> dtchen: which way is it fixed upstream now? the wheel works the same way as in gnome now?
<maco> dtchen: set DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS="nostrip" in debian/rules then built with bzr builddeb..gdb still says no debugging symbols found
<maco> humbolt: pulseaudio doesnt require knowing gtk :P
<humbolt> maco: did not do any c or c++ yet either
<sagredo> hi friends
<sagredo> how to I hack flash into working
<alex_mayorga> sagredo, works out of the box here
<sagredo> alex_mayorga: shucks
<sagredo> alex_mayorga: even google doesn't know?! unpossible
<sagredo> okay I found it :)
<dtchen_> maco: did you remember to add noopt?
<maco> i don even know what that is. how could i remember to do something you didnt mention?
<dtchen_> why am i responsible for telling you that?
<dtchen_> i am *not* your man page
<maco> because you answered the "how do i get debugging symbols" question with incomplete information
<c_korn> OT: why does ie8 display a continue button on launchpad? http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/4264/screen002o.png hehe
<maco> bzr help builddep doesnt tell me crap
<dtchen_> which source package is this?
<maco> seahorse-plugijns
<maco> plugins
<dtchen_> huh.
<teethdood> someone should drag the python out back and shoot it dead
<SeveredCross> Hear hear.
<dtchen_> maco: well, cdbs is *supposed* to handle DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS just fine. does it even get into your env for bzr-buildpackage?
<dtchen_> maco: i suppose you could just export DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip bzr-buildpackage ...
<dtchen_> err, two separate lines, or just DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS=nostrip bzr-buildpackage ... as you had
<maco> ok, ill try that
<dtchen_> although i honestly question whether bzr-buildpackage is doing the right thing
<maco> so whats this noopts thing you mentioned?
<dtchen_> -O0 instead of -O2
<maco> ooo no optimize
<maco> and how do i set that?
<maco> "nostrip -O0"?
<maxb> noopt?
<dtchen_> DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS is normally checked
<dtchen_> it's comma-delimited
<maxb> I thought it was space-delimited?
<maco> oh dear
<hanasaki> when is this version set to release?
<maco> hanasaki: april 23, i think
<hanasaki> thanks
<hanasaki> u had any issues with the new -11 kernel that came out today?
<hanasaki> seems to hang my gdm
<maxb> Policy says DEB_BUILD_OPTIONS is whitespace delimited, but I think there was ambiguity in the past, hence some packages using commas
<dtchen_> yes, whitespace is now policy
<dtchen_> from bts 430649
<dtchen_> i don't know if anyone's going through and changing all debian/rules to remove the commas, since the checks are still valid.
<hanasaki> maco what kernenel are you running on?
<maco> 2.6.28-9
<hanasaki> ya.. the -11 is an issue on my graphics.....
<hanasaki> how often do u safe-upgrade?
<maco> ive only been safe-upgrading because if i full-upgrade, itll install python 2.6 and remove miro
<hanasaki> ah
<hanasaki> thanks
<Hobbsee> maco: er, miro should be fine now?
<maco> oh it is? /me goes to check
<Hobbsee> from a glance at the deps, anyway
<bruce89> Yay, the big patching-for-broken-notification-system patches are appearing
<maco> hey it is...but libavcodec is broken now
<Hobbsee> oh, why?
<Hobbsee> (was that why someone was reporting u-r-e uninstallable?)
<maco> libavformat52: Breaks: libavcodec51 but 3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3 is installed.
<maco> libavformat52 is the broken one, sorry
<Hobbsee> !info libavcodec51
<ubottu> Package libavcodec51 does not exist in jaunty
<maco> it says it can not-upgrade brasero and then that'll be ok
<bruce89> !info ffmpe
<ubottu> Package ffmpe does not exist in jaunty
<bruce89> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg-debian): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 226 kB, installed size 816 kB
<maco> its libavcodec52 i think
<maco> !info libavcodec52
<ubottu> libavcodec52 (source: ffmpeg-debian): ffmpeg codec library. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20090303-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 3773 kB, installed size 9928 kB
<Hobbsee> ahhh.  that explains why i couldn't find it
<maco> yeah i think the package name just changed from 51 to 52 and that's what's confusing it...maybe?
<Hobbsee> !info libavcodec51 intrepid
<ubottu> libavcodec51 (source: ffmpeg-debian): ffmpeg codec library. In component main, is optional. Version 3:0.svn20080206-12ubuntu3.1 (intrepid), package size 3418 kB, installed size 9016 kB
<Hobbsee> gah, no devscripts here
<Hobbsee> oh, i see.
<Hobbsee> you can remove libavcodec51 and it'll be fine
<dtchen_> right, miro installs just fine in a vm
<Hobbsee> dtchen_: it's likely incorrect use of breaks, only seen on upgrades from intrepid.
<dtchen_> that's what i suspect
 * maco waits for build
<Hobbsee> When one binary package declares that it breaks another, dpkg will refuse to allow the package which declares Breaks be installed unless the broken package is deconfigured first, and it will refuse to allow the broken package to be reconfigured.
<Hobbsee> I presume it's supposed to C&R
<yow|x2> anyone getting freezing with ext4 on jaunty? intel video here
<Hobbsee> dtchen_: or even just replaces, presumably.  This stuff always confuses me.
<bruce89> yow|x2: sometimes a screensaver messes up, and I can't stop it
<Laney> Has the SHMConfig world changed in Jaunty (vs. Intrepid)? I have just installed Jaunty on my laptop and cannot configure the trackpad. No experience in this arena at all :(
<yow|x2> bruce89 - i switched mine from blanking to the matrixview and it seems better, but i think i will disable it entirely. i was just wondering if maybe it was due to ext4 perhaps? hard to tell right now
<maco> Laney: syndaemon should handle most of it...
<bruce89> yow|x2: I doubt that the filesystem type would cause that
<Laney> maco: That's what I'm reading, but it tells me that SHMConfig is disabled
<Laney> even though I dumped this file in my hal policy
<yow|x2> bruce89 - me too but ive seen stranger things and i just reinstalled with ext4 and noticed freezing that didnt exist before.
<yow|x2> i'll try disabling the screensaver entirely though and see if that helps
<bruce89> strange
<yow|x2> plus there were major issues with the intel video driver a while back too so thats still a possibility
<maco> Laney: syndaemon doesnt need shmconfig. it replaces much of what synclient (which does rely on shmconfig, which is, by the way, bad for security) does
<Laney> maco: Well when I run it it tells me that it can't access the shared memory area
<Laney> I get no touchpad options in System->Prefs->Mouse either
 * Laney really wants tap-to-click and two-finger scrolling/right click :(
 * DanaG wishes his new laptop's touchpad could do multi-finger...
<yow|x2> is synaptics installed?
<DanaG> I mean, if a P3-Celeron laptop can detect multiple fingers, then why the hell would Synaptics BREAK that in a Core 2 Duo laptop?
<DanaG> That
<maco> it should only use SHMConfig if you use syndaemon -S
<DanaG> That's just plain evil.
<Laney> maybe I need to delete this policy file
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-20
<maco> can you pastebin it?
<Laney> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<Laney> it's that
<maco> i should look at how syndaemon works later....ive only done things with synclient
<Laney> that says the same thing
<TwoToneSpirit> Hey everybody.
<linuxgeek_> guys i need some help i upgraded to januty and now it went in to text mode what do i do now????
<maco> :( syndaemon hasnt ported nearly as much as i thought it had
 * Laney fails so bad
<linuxgeek_> guys i need some help i upgraded to januty and now it went in to text mode and how do i get to graphic mode???
<Hobbsee> linuxgeek_: boot into recovery mode, select "repair X"
<linuxgeek_> ok
<Hobbsee> linuxgeek_: and you don't need to repeat every *minute*
<linuxgeek_> kk
<josh-l> so here is my request :) http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Avant+%%5BREQUEST!%%5D?action=content&content=101283
<linuxgeek_> what command is it to reboot
<maco> linux1: you stop repeating yourself
<maco> reboot
<linuxgeek_> kk
<maco> bah
<maco> that was at you
<Hobbsee> linuxgeek_: if you don't know hwo to reboot via command line, you *probably* shouldn't be running jaunty...
<Hobbsee> ditto about booting into recovery mode
<maco> at least not on real hardware
<maco> or be using that nick...
<dtchen_> Hobbsee: actually, that usage of Breaks seems to be correct
<Hobbsee> hah.  that too
<linuxgeek_> haha....dude i forgot the command because i got used to the gui
<dtchen_> maco: was that error from apt-get or aptitude?
<maco> dtchen_: aptitude
<dtchen_> mm.
<Hobbsee> dtchen_: ah, OK.  Yeah, it looked OK, but I presume there's a missing C&R on libavcodec52 with libavcodec51?
<linuxgeek_> ok heres one for ya....jaunty wont reboot
<linuxgeek_> ??
<linuxgeek_> why??
<Hobbsee> because you didn't sudo it.
<linuxgeek_> fine
<Hobbsee> when it told you only root could reboot
<dtchen_> Hobbsee: but they don't share any files
<Hobbsee> dtchen_: oh, don't they?  I'm on a half upgraded system with no devscripts :(
<Hobbsee> it should definetly be a missing conflicts, though.  This is the section that confuses me every time.
<dtchen_> Hobbsee: yes, missing Conflicts
<Hobbsee> dtchen_: right.  I'll fix it, then
<linuxgeek_> guys now jaunty got stuck and basicly died
<Hobbsee> linuxgeek_: then install intrepid again.
<Hobbsee> because clearly you aren't going to be able to help with testing
<linuxgeek_> great...so now i have to download the 8.10 iso file...that took all day long????!!!!!!!
 * Hobbsee eyerolls at the troll.
<LjL> Hobbsee: almost rhymes
 * Hobbsee installs more development packages
 * sagredo joins Hobbsee in an eyeroll
<sagredo> \o/ new 01s!
<DanaG> Rolling Rolling Rolling....
 * Hobbsee picks up all the eyes rolling on the floor, and washes them off
<DanaG> s/R/Tr/g
 * sagredo slaps globular spheres back into headsocket
<dtchen_> &*argh
<dtchen_> i just lost three hours due to a wrong \[ condition  :((
<maco> you want the address of argh?
<sagredo> much better!
 * dtchen_ punches the kernel wiki
<dtchen_> \[ -f != \[ -d
<Hobbsee> Right.  So that's fixed.
<DanaG> s/that'/YOUR FACE i/
<DanaG> =þ
<sagredo> Hobbsee: I like fixing things
<Hobbsee> hey, cool.  new artwork
<sagredo> bye friends <3
 * DanaG liked the old usplash better.
<Hobbsee> DanaG: did you see today's version?
<dtchen_> dear gcc, please stop ICEing. love, dan.
<Hobbsee> or maybe it was yesterday's?  It's not just plain red anymore
<DanaG> watch me muck around with my pointy-stick cursor:
<_r00t-> hello.i've upgrade via apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday and now Xorg doesn't work. i got a black screen with some yellow lines at the top ...
<DanaG> bnhbfgh bhbhbggbhgggggggggghhgb
<dtchen_> are you sure that isn't just you =þ
<DanaG> well, it is between 'b' and 'f' and 'g'
<DanaG> =þ
<dtchen_> i guess there aren't enough 'p's
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> ghb
<DanaG> Can ops actually change people's nicknames?
<DanaG> would be funny to change that guy's nickname to linuxnub
<bruce89> nice leaving message
<Hobbsee> DanaG: i wish.
<Hobbsee> but if he's going to be unproductive...
<bazhang> ruhroh
<bruce89> unoh
<DanaG> ruh-roh  (forgot the hyphen)
 * DanaG sets auto-replace plugin to replace all 'y' with 'r'
<DanaG> reah.
<DanaG> wait, that doesn't quite do the scooby-doo effect right.
<maco> hello scooby
<bruce89> oops, I got a message from the person who pushed linuxgeek_ into Jaunty
<dtchen_> sounds like a great idea. i'll just run that over sound/
<_r00t-> does anyone have problem with X in latest jaunty ?
<bruce89> apparently, it was only a VM
<dtchen_> Cycom: did you file a bug for your headphone jack issue? if you haven't, please do. the kernel team is using SRU policy, so i can't in good faith request a pull from my tree without a corresponding launchpad bug #
<dtchen_> Cycom: please do that and tell me the bug #; thanks
<tretle> is there some way of removing the crux and glider themes from jaunty now?
<maco> bruce89: no need to say "help help!" then is there?
<bruce89> well, that's the point
<jscinoz> hi
<jscinoz> with a recent upgrade (yesterday) sudo broke
<humbolt> The new GDM theme is an embarrassment! Totally unprofessional appearance. Let us please get something else and not look stupid. I have proposed a very very nice alternative here http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18286 and here http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18143/ . Very unique and beautiful! Please vote on it, if you like it.
<SeveredCross> Anyone know if conky is working?
<jscinoz> upon typing the correct password, sudo exits without running the command specified
<jscinoz> same with gksu
<SeveredCross> Even with the default conkyrc, nothing happens.
<jscinoz> luckily i still have root as i enabled a public key login for root over ssh (so i can ssh root@localhost)
<jscinoz> any ideas how i can fix sudo?
<bruce89> humbolt: can't please everyone, I'm not a huge fan either
<Hobbsee> humbolt: too late - and lots of people do think it's nice, fwiw
<crdlb> I like how it ties in with the bootsplash
<jscinoz> humbolt: newwave is actually packaged for jaunty i believe.
<crdlb> and due to its minimalism, it doesn't really clash with any desktop themes
<humbolt> Hobbsee: It is not a good fit, as it is very controverse 50:50, see the voting on Brainstrom. For that reason alone it needs to be replaced. 50% unhappy folks is too much and I am certain one with a higher approval rating can be found.
<crdlb> brainstorm is not an accurate representation of ubuntu users :)
<Hobbsee> humbolt: everyone is never happy with artwork.  And those on brainstorm are not necessarily representative.
<Hobbsee> and besides all that, we're frozen for beta now
<jscinoz> humbolt: and i also believe that wall-light cant be implemented due to some limitations in the current gtk engines
<Hobbsee> just like the forum users aren't (thankfully!)
<humbolt> crdlb: an accurate representation of the ones who care.
<bazhang> humbolt, please dont spam that in #ubuntu ; #ubuntu-offtopic for that please
<jscinoz> or at least it cant be implemented exactly as in the mockups
<bruce89> brainstorm is a waste of time
<jscinoz> i know that someone made something similar to it though
<humbolt> Hobbsee: still a very bad decision. You have the Ubuntu world divided like Bush and Gore did. Not good, not good at all.
<jscinoz> also humbolt what about the dust theme?
<Hobbsee> what is it with troll days today?
<crdlb> jscinoz: with graphical gdm themes, you can do pretty much anything, can't you?
<humbolt> jscinoz: no idea show me
<Hobbsee> humbolt: people vehemently disagree with the artwork *every* release.  It doesn't seem to have been a problem so far
<jscinoz> crdlb: oh i thought we were talking about the gtk theme
<jscinoz> humbolt: one sec
<crdlb> oh, I didn't scroll down :)
<bruce89> well, with this one there is disagreement with notify-osd too
<jscinoz> humbolt:
<jscinoz> humbolt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DustTheme
<jscinoz> sorry link didnt paste first time >_<
<humbolt> Hobbsee: just this one is really really far from professional. That's the work of a first grader. Ask anybody who has an art degree.
<Hobbsee> bruce89: yeah.  Oddly enough, gdm isn't the one that seems to get the most complaints.
 * Hobbsee hears deja vu
<humbolt> Hobbsee: a black screen basically. pff
<Hobbsee> humbolt: take your trolling elsewhere, please.
<bruce89> and preferably not #ubuntu
<humbolt> Hobbsee: ok, just wanted you guys to be aware of this "solution" on brainstorm
 * hggdh thinks the theme is cool
<Hobbsee> humbolt: the developers do look at brainstorm from time to time.
<Hobbsee> so, thanks, but people are aware regardless.
<bruce89> but usually the "ideas" there are impossible
<bruce89> or just wrong
<Hobbsee> bruce89: heck yes.
<jscinoz> humbolt: see the gnome-themes-ubuntu package, it contains new wave, dust and dust-sand
<bruce89> I suspect brainstorm's purpose is to make people think they have an input on the process
<bruce89> doesn't stop them moaning mind
<Hobbsee> well, sometimes they do.  But i'm sure this is OT.
<bruce89> I know, I'll shut up
<DaSkreech> Hallo
<DaSkreech> Upgrade killed my network card
<DaSkreech> Any idea on how to fix it?
<Hobbsee> defenestrate it?
<Hobbsee> (which one, for a start)
<DaSkreech> well it's castrated right now >_>
<DaSkreech> I was getting an eth0:avahi with a 169 address
<DaSkreech> which I figured wasn't right so I removed avahi-ipups (I think)
<DaSkreech> Which gave me back a pure eth0
<DaSkreech> which can't see the network or be assigned ip addresses
 * fakebruce89 wished there was a #ubuntu-rant
<jscinoz> so yeah
<jscinoz> sudo is broken :(
<DaSkreech> Setting a route also throws a SIOCTRL error
<Hobbsee> fakebruce89: +m'd?  That sounds like fun!
<DaSkreech> Booting up into a Live CD also cannot see the network
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: atheros, or?
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> not sure
<DaSkreech> Built into the motherboard
<DaSkreech> Gimmie a moment
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: vt6102 Rhine adapter
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: hm.  Don't know then
<DaSkreech> Anyone knows if I can test if the card (controller really) is any good
<Vorbote> DaSkreech: Hmmm... If the kernel can see the network interface and load the driver, yet there is no chat with the outside world, I would check the the BIOS settings and the cabling before declaring it dead.
<DaSkreech> Vorbote: BIOS settings?
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Vorbote: Swapped over the cable to a new machine and it works
<shade34321> so i'm having a bit of a problem with my sound......it's working because whenever somebody signs in or out pidgin plays a sound for me....yet when i went to youtube and tried playing a sound it didnt work....any ideas?
<Vorbote> Yes, those VIA Rhine II chipsets are/were very common in cheap integrated mobos made earlier this decade. You can turne them off and on in the BIOS.
<DaSkreech> Vorbote: Ok worth a shot
<keithclark> Just about to try 9.04....hope all goes well.
<DaSkreech> It fried my network card it looks like :(
<crdlb> DaSkreech: what makes you think it's physically broken?
<DaSkreech> crdlb: I don't know that it is
<DaSkreech> but I can't see anything from it regardless of connection or OS
<crdlb> oh :/
<DaSkreech> Or to be more specific it can't be assigned an ip address it seems
 * DaSkreech isn't that great with assigning ipv6 addresses from cli so I don't know if that works
<keithclark> DaSkreech, I had the same problem with a laptop card and it was indeed dead.
<DaSkreech> damn it
<DaSkreech> >_>
<DaSkreech> This machine has had a week of failures each cascading into each other
<keithclark> My card would see networks but never connect.
<keithclark> No matter the os
<DaSkreech> Vorbote: Nope seems dead
<Vorbote> DaSkreech: It probably is dead. It happened to me recently with an el cheapo D-Link card using a Via Rhine III chipset.
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> Soooo
<DaSkreech> second question
<DaSkreech> If I take out the drive and put it in another machine will the initrd prevent me from booting?
<DaSkreech> Anyone ? :)
<DaSkreech> I know I used to be able to take Linux drives and throw them in any machine regardless of MB and they would work but I think that era is gone by default now correct?
<keithclark> So what is everybody's experiences with the latest release of 9.04?
<DaSkreech> keithclark: tell you in a little bit :)
<DaSkreech> keithclark: honestly I've been running the Live cd for a while
<DaSkreech> It's really pretty
<thiebaude> keithclark: cant boot because of bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<Vorbote> Not for the weak of heart.
<keithclark> Vorbote, no alpha is
<DaSkreech> keithclark: Ubuntu's are particularly bad
<DaSkreech> IT's not rolling so they are doing crazy upgrades and pullins
<DaSkreech> They have a very short time period to settle thigns down but they are also coding brand new thigns and throwing them in
<DaSkreech> So it's really a roller coaster
<DanaG> I've been trying to set up a Fedora 11 alpha... and if you think Ubuntu is bad, you should try those...
<keithclark> rolling upgrades are no different
<DanaG> The Fedora 11 alpha... WON'T EVEN INSTALL
<keithclark> I tried pclos and it was the same
<DanaG> I've been trying for TWO DAYS to get a working F11 partition... but nope, every single install or upgrade route... doesn't work!
<xang> I love the Fedora thinking and mission..just can't ever get used to the Fedora spins.
<xang> Just loaded 10 a few days ago...just not that impressed.
<xang> Jaunty however, has been running pretty well.
<DanaG> I can't even get the damned rawhide to install.
<keithclark> Well, it's the last alpha, so it should be good.
<sebsebseb>  
<sebsebseb> hummmmm
<sebsebseb> so upgraded my Ibex to Jaunty tonight, but
<bruce89> yes?
<keithclark> and?
<sebsebseb> for a start what idiots removing  log out and shut down from  the  menu,  because it's on that other stupid thing.   Which resulted in me being pissed off,  adding log out buttons to the panel and shut down,  and not being happy where I put them.  and then noticing that  my  panels were all  weird now, because  it woudn't even show what  windows I had open in the usal place.   So  I add this and that to the panels,
<sebsebseb> and  my panels are horrible now.
<sebsebseb> so I am wondering if there's a way that I can get a more default Gnome look again
<sebsebseb> for my panels
<DaSkreech> Keep ibex?
<xang> right click on panel and select "add to panel"
<xang> log out button ?
<sebsebseb> I am on the verge of thinking screw menus, just use the terminal as much as possible
<xang> :)
<sebsebseb> that's something else
<sebsebseb> ctrl alt backspace
<sebsebseb> no longer works
<DaSkreech> sebsebseb: yeah X choice that ubuntu respected
<keithclark> ok, remember, alpha
<DanaG> I like the SuSE way:
<bruce89> sebsebseb: heh
<DaSkreech> but I think they didn't have an option to turn it back on
<DanaG> ctrl-alt-backspace TWICE kills Xorg.
<sebsebseb> DanaG: what's that?
<sebsebseb> uh wrong one
<DaSkreech> keithclark: no that's supposed to happen
<bruce89> sebsebseb: upstream removed cab
<Vorbote>  sudo /usr/share/screen-resolution-extra/policy-dontzap.py --disable  fixes that particular detail.
<sebsebseb> DaSkreech: what was that?
<DaSkreech> DanaG: Yeah But far as I know Ubuntu said no to that
<DaSkreech> sebsebseb: What was what?
<crdlb> anybody know if there's a gconf key to re-add logout to the system menu?
<xang> Option "DontZap" "off"
<xang> in xorg.conf
<sebsebseb> I replaced two files on upgrade with newer versions, it asked if I wanted to.   I guess  no big deal stuff
<crdlb> or use the dontzap command
<xang> right.
<keithclark> Alpha=Experiment
<xang> or you can add that to the server flags section in xorg.conf
<keithclark> Beta=Trial
<xang> either/or :)
<sebsebseb> keithclark: yes, but my panel issue is probably not a bug
<keithclark> sebsebseb, not a bug.....trial
<keithclark> bugs are for beta
<DaSkreech> keithclark: you are really mixing this up :)
<Vorbote> In fact it is a bug due to changed settings schemas in gnome-panel.
<keithclark> Ok, I will hold back.
<DaSkreech> crdlb: There is a don'tzap command ?
<sebsebseb> log into my now weird looking KDE or use Xubuntu, and delete the .gnome folders that should do it :d
<DaSkreech> sebsebseb: rename
<DaSkreech> you'll be thankful later
<sebsebseb> DaSkreech: I just want my panels to be default again
<sebsebseb> DaSkreech: I have customized them to much now, that it's a big mess
<DaSkreech> I know I'm really annoyed I can't logout with the keyboard
<DaSkreech> it's messes with me
<sebsebseb> yeah that
<xang> DaSkreech: sudo dontzap --disable
<sebsebseb> and  it's not in the menu
<bruce89> DaSkreech: try a bug, but it'll likely be rejected
<DaSkreech> xang: I'll remember that for future
<sebsebseb> I had to add a freaking log out and shut down button geez
<xang> :)
<sebsebseb> since I don't want to use the other  thing
<DaSkreech> bruce89: Hmm ?
<DaSkreech> !zap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zap
<sebsebseb> my name  and log  options and stuff
<DaSkreech> !dontzap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontzap
<DaSkreech> xang: Needs a factoid
<DaSkreech> bruce89: bug for what ?
<bruce89> DaSkreech: the logout menu
<Vorbote> a gconftool-2 --recursive-unset '/apps/panel"  and deleting ~/.gnome2/panel.d will reset the panels to the defaults.
<sebsebseb> why has KDE4 gone well weird?    I got like a background and I could right click on  desktop for some options, and I also had something on the top right for options
<sebsebseb> no panel showing KDE4 anymore
<DaSkreech> bruce89: I don't use Gnome so it really doesn't matter to me and I won't be able to follow up
<sebsebseb> I   got KDE 4.2  in Ibex with the  ppa or whatever, so anything to do with it?
<DaSkreech> sebsebseb: Might want to poke someone in #kubuntu-devel
<keithclark> Am I missing something here?  Alpha is for testing things out.  Beta is for bug testing.  Then Release Candidates, then Releases.  Maybe I'm confused.
<Vorbote> and make sure to use the right matching quotes, don't cut and paste my example...
<DaSkreech> They may want to know what issues peopel with ppa are having going to jackalope
<sebsebseb> DaSkreech: your saying what happended to my KDE4 is not normal?
<DaSkreech> keithclark: Kinda but this is like a rolling release for 27,000 packages
<keithclark> got you.
<DaSkreech> keithclark: so look at it in layers
<DaSkreech> LTS is releases
<keithclark> understood
<DaSkreech> stuff inbetween is like alphas betas and release candidates
<DaSkreech> which also have alphas betas and release candidates
<sebsebseb> LTS is long term supourt releasese 3 years of suppourt on the desktop.   ther other final realeses are 180 months suppourt
<sebsebseb> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<xang> !dontzap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontzap
<sebsebseb> standard releases are only suppourted for 180 months
<xang> !dontzap is  sudo dontzap --disable
<DaSkreech> xang: Ugh please make it more verbose
<xang> haha.
<keithclark> I think I have it clear now, thanks.
<xang> !dontzap is used to enable ctrl-alt-backspace. Simply use the command:  sudo dontzap --disable
<DaSkreech> keithclark: so while a new release may come out mostly stable and tested teh features they put can be revoked later on as not quite ready or suitable
<xang> DaSkreech: better? :)
<DaSkreech> keithclark: Right now that's what we are discussing
<DaSkreech> xang: Much better thanks
<keithclark> Got it....cool.
<DaSkreech> that should help on D-Week
<DanaG> Nice double-negative.
<DanaG> dontzap..... disable.
<thiebaude> DaSkreech: some features might not make it into final
<keithclark> Well, I shall see how the latest alpha interacts with my machine in about an hour.
<DaSkreech> DanaG: feel free to right one for !zap
<keithclark> Should prove interesting
<DaSkreech> thiebaude: I know
<thiebaude> its going to be exciting
<DaSkreech> thiebaude: The joy of hectic cycles :)
<DaSkreech> thiebaude: Every single release :)
<Vorbote> "sudo /usr/share/screen-resolution-extra/policy-dontzap.py --disable" There is no user end command as of now, yet.
<thiebaude> they better hope they get the intel bug squashed by final
<DanaG> sudo dontzap --disable
<xang> dontzap is in the repos.
<DanaG> What are they thinking people should do if Xorg locks up NOW?
<sebsebseb> stupid grey default new look for Ubuntu's panels.   the old look was better
<DanaG> Hard-reboot?
<sebsebseb> also the proper Human theme has gone bye bye?
<DanaG> =þ
<DaSkreech> DanaG: They will have a graphical tool to fix it
<DaSkreech> as I understand the plan
<DanaG> Doesn't help you the first time Xorg locks up.
<DanaG> =þ
<sebsebseb> and that new gdm theme no thanks,  I hate black on computers, except for text basicalley.   I use blubuntu as my gdm :)
<thiebaude> i cant wait, because i have an i815 chip
<bruce89> sebsebseb: good riddance to Human, it is evil
<sebsebseb> I wonder what 9.04 will be like
<Vorbote> But not in the meta-packages. That's FAIL in my book.
<sebsebseb> I am not putting my expections up to high
<DaSkreech> HUmans are inherently evil
<DaSkreech> and inherently good
<sebsebseb> I might even distro change if 9.04  isn't that great
<DaSkreech> It's a great paradox
<sebsebseb> and I used Ubuntu since second release as my host
<DaSkreech> DanaG: Don't ask me I hate X
 * DanaG now has zero closed-source hardware.  =þ
<DanaG> wifi card is Intel, and video is ATI.
<DaSkreech> DanaG: You have OpenBIOs?
<sebsebseb> where are the files that control the panel?
<DanaG> To be more correct, I mean, I don't use any binary drivers for any of my hardware.
<DanaG> vboxdrv is my only "tainting" thing now.
<DaSkreech> DanaG: WHy don't you just run Gnewsense?
<DanaG> Can't say I know what that is.
<DaSkreech> ha ha
<DaSkreech> !gnewsense
<ubottu> gNewSense is a GNU/Linux distribution based off Ubuntu with the aim of containing only free software. The Website is http://www.gnewsense.org  -  Support in #gnewsense, NOT #ubuntu
<DanaG> I do still use non-free things like libdvdcss, though.
<keithclark> In Linux does it matter to the speed of a program if you leave it highlighted?
<DaSkreech> keithclark: What?
<DanaG> focused, you mean?
<DaSkreech> DanaG: Strange line to draw :)
<keithclark> Ok, I'm upgrading in the background....it says it takes 55 mins.  Does it matter if I use other programs?
<DaSkreech> keithclark: no
<keithclark> Ah
<DanaG> I'd be using fglrx if it weren't just plain BROKEN, though.
<bazhang> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<DaSkreech> basically anything faster than a PIII will be inconsequential in time difference
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<keithclark> Unusual
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/fglrx/+bug/288620
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 288620 in fglrx-installer "fglrx:fireglAsyncioIntEnableMsgHandler] *ERROR* interrupt source ff000066 is not supported on this hardware (return code = 1) [EPR#257840]" [Low,Fix released]
<DanaG> NOT FIXED.
<keithclark> Your current program does not get priority?
<DaSkreech> keithclark: it does
<DaSkreech> but for most programs the user is doing a lot of looking
<keithclark> DaSkreech, by how much?
<Vorbote> keithclark: no. But cli programs that output lots of text to a terminal emulation can be slowed down a lot. (There using screen and detaching the ttys can help a lot with speed).
<DaSkreech> which means that it is not doing anything and the background program is eating the CPU anyway
<DaSkreech> the only difference is when you want to do something it readily shifs CPU cycles to it
<DaSkreech> shifts
<keithclark> like an upgrade
<keithclark> Chews enormous cycles
<keithclark> and resources
<DaSkreech> UNless you are doing heavy processing in the foreground app for the most part it's exactly the same except the background app can't hog the CPU away from your app when you want it
<DaSkreech> keithclark: that's the background app
<DaSkreech> what's the foreground
<keithclark> Web browser
<keithclark> chating
<DaSkreech> keithclark: you are fine
<DaSkreech> those barely use CPU at all
<keithclark> cool, thanks.
 * bruce89 has issues with BOINC
<keithclark> 38 minutes to try 9.04 out!  Should be fun!
 * DaSkreech tries to ressurect his card
<DanaG> fglrx might as well be a swear word.
<keithclark> DanaG, agreed
<DaSkreech> fsck it
<DanaG> But hey, at least Radeon is getting better and bette all the time.
<keithclark> It works eventually
<DanaG> And it suspends and resumes basically perfectly reliably on my R600l.
<DanaG> RV635, more specifically.
<keithclark> ????????????????????
<keithclark> Suspend works?
<DanaG> nvidia binary was only around 30% reliable when I used it on my old GeForce Go 7600.
<keithclark> Hybernate????
<DanaG> I'm using the git drm modules and git xf86-video-ati.
<DanaG> I use only S2RAM, usually.
<DanaG> I just wish it supported power management -- sucking 30 watts on battery is Not Cool.
<DanaG> 10 watts more than in WinVista.
<keithclark> DanaG, ok, so you can run vista 3 x's longer, but do you want to?
<DanaG> I still find myself sticking around in Linux most of the time, though.
<DanaG> When I resume from suspend in Windows.. my Intel wifi card tends to break.
<keithclark> I was joking....I understand 100%!
<keithclark> I'm trying to convert my family here.
<DanaG> I just fear the high power usage will actually AGE my battery prematurely.
<keithclark> Yes it will
<sebsebseb> well with my panels reset
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu looks a bit better
<keithclark> cool!
<sebsebseb> ,but what is this,  No Indicators nonsense?  apparnatlly something to do with Pidgin and evoloution
<ripps> How do I remove xfce4? I installed xubuntu-desktop in intrepid, but now, in jaunty, I want to remove it. Removing xubuntu-desktop doesn't seem to do the job.
<keithclark> oh man....upgrade aborted.
<keithclark> 25 mins to go.
<keithclark> I will just have to wait!
<bruce89> sebsebseb: remove indicator-applet
<sebsebseb> what is it though
<sebsebseb> and how do I remove it?
<bruce89> sebsebseb: it's part of Ubuntu's messing up of GNOME
<ripps> indicator applet replaces the new mail notification icon, and I imagine it'll do the same thing with other programs, probably more in the future.
<bruce89> uninstall the package
<keithclark> I don't think it stopped.
<dtchen> any brave souls running 64-bit - feel free to try http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/ and tell me how it fares with PulseAudio
<keithclark> I'm stuck on 25 mins to go
<Halow> I'll try the kernel out in the morning, when I'm free to make threats at my computer without fear of waking anyone up. :)
<keithclark> Ok, is it closing down?
<keithclark> Stuck on 25 mins. for 25 mins.
<keithclark> Ok, maybe I should just abort?
<keithclark> Ok, what to do here....the 25 min. mark will just not go away
<keithclark> Ok, thanks
<Milosz> how can I enable the new notification bubbles?
<bruce89> they should be there anyway
<Milosz> hmm ok then how can I invoke one?
<Milosz> what apps would produce one?
<bruce89> rhythmbox, this IRC client maybe
<bruce89> notify-send
<Halow> Pidgin sure makes a lot of them come up. ;P
<bruce89> and Empathy
<Milosz> doesn't work
<keithclark> Ok, anyone with why my installation will not go beyond 25%
<thiebaude> Halow: that would drive me nuts
<Halow> It does! Thank goodness you can turn it off.
<fosco_> Milosz, change sound volume, connect to a network, play something with gnome-mplayer...
<Milosz> nope
<sebsebseb> the new IRC  client hummmmmmm I gave it a go
<sebsebseb> ,but it's like wtf
<sebsebseb> how I put logs on
<sebsebseb> I'll just use konversation again :D
<Milosz> it all works just like on 8.10
<bruce89> Milosz: count yourself lucky
<Milosz> i wanted to evaluate that feature, it's not like i'm just hot on new functionality
<bruce89> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.5-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 133 kB, installed size 764 kB
<bruce89> sebsebseb: quassel
<thiebaude> pop ups like wndows
<Milosz> i think it's great that the dx team took this not from another OS but developed it as an own idea, but I am not fully sure yet whether the actual implementation is so good
 * bruce89 thought it was straight from Vista
<Milosz> is it?
<Halow> Nah. In Vista you can still close them. :)
<Milosz> i don't think so
<sebsebseb> bruce89: yep
<Milosz> but I also know nothing about Vista
<bruce89> not do I
<keithclark> does anyone have the same experience with the install stalling at 25 minutes to go?
<bruce89> my brother said that it sounded like it though
<Halow> Used to dual boot with it. It drove me to... explore my options. Thank goodness Ubuntu!
<Milosz> keithclark, are you sure update-manager didn't show you an error and you didn't see that (modal dialog?) ?
<keithclark> No error
<Halow> keithclark: Are you doing a clean install? Or upgrade?
<bruce89> try queueing a whole load of notifications and see what happens
<keithclark> Hard drive still working
<keithclark> Halow, upgrade
<Halow> Whoops!
<Milosz> meh I'm happy my system survived the update to 9.04
<Milosz> somehow it also improved my font and Gtk+ theme settings
<Milosz> great my media player crashed
<Cycom> dtchen: I may have occasion to test your x64 build. I'm installing Jaunty on my primary desktop
<Cycom> Vista suddenly decided USB didn't want to work, so I'm like "screw it, LINUX TIME!"
<Cycom> I just have to make sure cedega can run L4D and I'm allll set.
 * DanaG has R600, and can't use fglrx because it panics.  =þ
<DanaG> So, no 3D for meeeee.
<Cycom> bummer.
<Cycom> ati/radeon driver no workie?
<DanaG> radeon doesn't do 3D on R600 right now.
<DanaG> The 2D it does do, it does damn stably, though.
<dtchen> Cycom: i can start a 32-bit build, but it won't finish for another six hours
<DanaG> Too bad wine / cedega can't do surround sound.
<DanaG> It also doesn't play well with PulseAudio.
<dtchen> that's just a matter of time
<DanaG> And I do insist on running stuff through PulseAudio.
<picklesworth> Just had an intereting discovery...
<picklesworth> my grub's menu.lst had the new kernel versions added, but they were being sorted alphabetically and the default was set rather unintelligently
<picklesworth> thus it was still booting 2.6.28-9 even though I had -11 installed
<picklesworth> Removing everything except -10 and -11 solved the issue with least risk posed, but I wonder if that error is widespread?
<Halow> Oops.
<Halow> That's strange.
<picklesworth> (I swear it didn't do that before)
<Halow> It's never done that to me.
<picklesworth> Indeed, since booting the new kernel my sound is behaving sensibly, it booted way quicker and I have the new usplash on startup
<picklesworth> Maybe it's because I tinkered with menu.lst at one point to set nosplash by default
<picklesworth> Could have confused it
<picklesworth> Eeek! Crazy Pidgin quits when I close it without a notification area icon. Again rendering the message indicator hopelessly redundant
<Halow> Ew. It didn't just spawn up the buddy list? That's what happens to me in Intrepid. =/
<Cycom> dtchen: go for it. if it finishes, I'll put a netbook up to 9.04 and try it on there. my 1030nr is back to 8.10, but I don't mind upgrading to 9.04 again.
<dtchen> Cycom: ok, it won't be available until tomorrow night, probably, since i'm away for work.
<Cycom> no problem :) I'm patient
<Cycom> ext4 ok for / ?
<Starcraftmazter> Ever since the updates 1-2 days ago, the sound in all my music files / video files degenerates into static, part way through (the exact time is arbitrary), and playback lags up during the changeover, which is usually a few seconds. Are there any broken sound packages or anything?
<dtchen> Starcraftmazter: yes, that's pulseaudio.
<dtchen> if you're running 64-bit, you can test my patches.
<Starcraftmazter> will there be a fix sometime soon?
<Starcraftmazter> 32bit, unfortunately :(
<dtchen> i'm building a 32-bit kernel.
<dtchen> it will be ~6 hrs
<dtchen> see bug 330814 if you're wondering
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<EruditeHermit> hmm
<EruditeHermit> does anyone here have ATI cards using jaunty?
<joshua_> hi
<EruditeHermit> hi
<joshua_> ok after adding http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu to my sources, is there anyway to update all my current kde3 applications to their appropriate kde4 versions all at once? or do I have to uninstall amarok kde3 for example and reinstall amarok kde4?
<Starcraftmazter> thanks
<Delvien> Is there any work around for no-sound yet?
<dtchen> Delvien: can you be more specific?
<dtchen> Cycom: still around?
<Delvien> dtchen: Well, I have no sound, alsa does not work, pulseaudio does not work, OSS doesnt even work.
<dtchen> Delvien: please run http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh
<Delvien> dtchen: Do you want to run this script? [y/n] : read: 298: Illegal option -e
<dtchen> Delvien: it's a bash script; run it explicitly as one
<Delvien> I thought I was... lol
<Delvien> sh name.sh
<Delvien> ./name.sh?
<Delvien> there we are
<Delvien> my bad
<Delvien> 2~
<Delvien> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=99b424d6843bf95d7da5aaf57534ebeaa151d18b
<dtchen> Delvien: check your mixer elements
<dtchen> quite a few are muted and zeroed
<Delvien> I have, alsamixer and gnomealsa mixer all show everything 100%
<dtchen> namely, 'Headphone', 'Surround', 'Center', 'LFE'
<dtchen> i guarantee you not everything is 100%
<dtchen> just look at your amixer output
<Delvien> dtchen
<Delvien> http://www.reidthegeek.com/hosted/Screenshot.png
<crdlb> PCM got muted here somehow today ... I felt pretty dumb when I finally spotted that
<o0Chris0o> alot of ppl are having sound problems with jaunty, including me, the sound is static, don't hear nothing but static
<dtchen> Delvien: no, seriously, reconcile your screenshot with your amixer output.
<Delvien> hmm
<DanaG> grr, damned Plymouth.
<dtchen> o0Chris0o: fresh install or dist-upgrade from intrepid?
<DanaG> Fancy new bootsplash thing for jaunty+1... doesn't friggin' work.
<Delvien> now i hear nothing but static
<o0Chris0o> dtchen: dist-upgrade from intrepid
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and PulseAudio keeps aborting.  aborting.  aborting.  aborting.  aborting.  aborting.
<dtchen> o0Chris0o: 1) make sure PCM and Master are not muted or zero
<DanaG> over and over.  and over.  and over.
<crdlb> DanaG: I guess it's good that's still +2 then ... :)
<Delvien> haha, i win
<dtchen> o0Chris0o: 2) make sure your stream isn't set to use the RTP sink. you can use pavucontrol to verify.
<o0Chris0o> dtchen: alsamixer right?
<dtchen> o0Chris0o: either way
<dtchen> DanaG: are you running my kernel?
<Delvien> it kept resetting what was muted.
<o0Chris0o> pcm allt he way up? it was on 0
<DanaG> I'm running the vanilla 2.6.29 kernels.
<DanaG> It's just as broken with a custom radeon-KMS kernel, though.
<dtchen> the vanilla kernel doesn't have the requisite fix for PA
<o0Chris0o> dtchen: what should the PCM volume bet set as?
<dtchen> o0Chris0o: 77%-80% at least
<DanaG> oh yeah, and still missing changelogs in update-manager.
<dtchen> DanaG: i can't help w/ plymouth at this point, but i can with linux & pulseaudio
<o0Chris0o> dtchen: ok done, I got some volume....I thought I did this already...hmm
<DanaG> Hmm, which kernel should I use?
<o0Chris0o> dtchen: what about surround? center? LFE?
<dtchen> choose whichever is appropriate from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<dtchen> Cycom: posted at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<DanaG> I prefer 2.6.29, because it supports things like my HP accelerometer.
<crdlb> just don't drop it
<DanaG> Anything else special in that kernel build?
<d1b> hi what versinos of arm is jaunty compiled for (i note the armel).
<d1b> version*
<dtchen> DanaG: it has a few things specifically for audio, nothing else
<dtchen> i really don't have enough resources to address everyone's pet bugs
<Delvien> I love the notifications
<Delvien> -love- them
<Cycom> man, grub to login in 22 seconds
<DanaG> zyargh, stupid HAL doesn't know how to deal with eSATA drives.
<DanaG> It doesn't auto-mount them.
<Delvien> cycom im getting about 15 on my laptop, 17 on my desktop
<Cycom> well, it might be faster, I'm just counting in my head
<Delvien> cycom
<Delvien> :D
 * DanaG has about a 30-second boot.
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart
<Cycom> haha! guess what the biggest memory hog on my system is right now?
<Cycom> gowan, guess!
<jithine> one question. will kubuntu jaunty include kde 4.2.2 when its released on april 1st
<gnomefreak> jithine: right now version is 4.2.1 i doubt 4.2.2 will make it but im not sure if they got an exception. Most of time kubuntu team PPA's have next release
<jithine> ok
<crdlb> don't stable point releases usually get added?
<crdlb> or is kde misusing the point release? :)
<jithine> kde 4.2.2 has some bug fixes . Currently apps like gewnview cannot open files if the file name or the path contains non english characters
<jithine> they have fixed it in 4.2.2
<jithine> so I think its imprtant to have jauntu to include this release.
<stefano-palazzo> When i make inkscape full screen and hover over something to get a tool tip, the screen flickers, could somebody try to replicate this before i file a bug?
<crdlb> stefano-palazzo: you get a flash of the wallpaper?
<stefano-palazzo> crdlb, hang on, i need to change my wallpaper to check :-)
<stefano-palazzo> crdlb, yes i do
<crdlb> it's a side-effect of 'unredirect fullscreen windows' in compiz
<crdlb> I don't know if it's avoidable
<stefano-palazzo> mh.. it was never a problem for me, only since jaunty. and i havent changed anything between that other than the upgrade.
<crdlb> maybe the default value for that setting has changed
<stefano-palazzo> where would i find that?
<crdlb> the setting?
<stefano-palazzo> yes
<crdlb> ccsm > General Options > General
<stefano-palazzo> i have compizconfig open, can't find anything about fullscreen
<DanaG> wtf... somehow I just lost a whole folder full of music.
<DanaG> Granted, it was only one album's worth, and I have it somewhere else, but it's still annoying.
<DanaG> I think it happened when I hit 'delete' to remove it from the playlist in totem.
<stefano-palazzo> crdlb, i've found it and the problem's fixed, guess my tweaking around had something to do with it
<Hobbsee> DanaG: er, yes.  delete probably does.  But did you check trash?
<crdlb> stefano-palazzo: so turning it off fixed it?
<DanaG> Not in trash, it seems.
<stefano-palazzo> crdlb, yes it did. do you know if this is set to true by default? idon't really understand what it does, but turning it off made everything better
<crdlb> it is
<stefano-palazzo> so that's a bug then?
<crdlb> stefano-palazzo: it appears to have been enabled by default in the hardy box I'm sshed into too
<stefano-palazzo> crdlb,so  that means that not the setting itself is a problem, but rather something else i've going on
<stefano-palazzo> DanaG, i've tried it out, it didn't delete anything here (thank god for that..) are you completely up to date? can you trigger this behaviour?
<DanaG> It might've been when I was booted into a Fedora install.
<J-_> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/18694/
<stefano-palazzo> J-_, i like it the way it is, actually
<stefano-palazzo> DanaG, this would be a very hard mistake to make when programming as well, deleting files from the hard drive is much more involved than what's supposed to happen, so i imagine it'd be very unlikely indeed that it's a bug in totem
<DanaG> It might've been a case of me having the wrong thing have keyboard focus.
<crdlb> stefano-palazzo: what GPU do you have?
<stefano-palazzo> crdlb, it's an Intel somethingorother
<stefano-palazzo> that's the correct model name :-)
<crdlb> stefano-palazzo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/153204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 153204 in compiz "[MASTER] Applications are flickering/flashing in full screen mode" [Low,Fix released]
<crdlb> I don't think it's actually been fixed in jaunty ;)
<crdlb> particularly when a compiz dev just confirmed that it's expected
<J-_> stefano-palazzo: Everyone's entitled to their own opinions. :)
<crdlb> unfortunately, I don't think notification clients currently pass a window id
<stefano-palazzo> J-_, well, the notification settings panel has two option on it, i suppose it would be okay to add it as an option
<J-_> stefano-palazzo: Where can I see the two options?
<stefano-palazzo> J-_, System → Settings → Notifications or something like that
<crdlb> confirmed, the only info about the sender passed to the notification daemon is an app name string, which is completely arbitrary
<crdlb> stefano-palazzo: that's for the upstream notification-daemon
<crdlb> notify-osd is 100% unconfigurable
<stefano-palazzo> i see
<asraniel_> hi there. any idea why the mouse middle click (open in new tab), does not work for me anymore since jaunty?
 * DanaG has RV635, and happens to not be able to use fglrx.
<stefano-palazzo> asraniel, try chaning middlemouse.contentLoadURL in about:config to false, see if that helps
<asraniel_> stefano-palazzo: there is no about:config in konqueror. strangely enough the middle click button seems to work for copy paste etc in other applications. but not in konqueror
<stefano-palazzo> asraniel_, sorry, i thought you were using firefox. and ubuntu :-)
<asraniel> stefano-palazzo: no problem. But i found a open bugreport about it
<stefano-palazzo> is epiphany-webkit supposed to work in jaunty by the way?
<stefano-palazzo> because it reports broken dependencies for me
<crdlb> stefano-palazzo: that probably shouldn't even be there
<crdlb> it should finally be ready for 2.28 :)
<stefano-palazzo> i'm looking forward to it
<stefano-palazzo> for some reason i havent bothered to investigate, the fonts in webkit* are really small for me, and i love that
<VSpike> I find whenever I have one of the big batches of updates (kernel, Xorg) my machine hangs/crashes during the update... if I drop out of X or go single user, the update goes smoothly
<VSpike> Anyone else see this?
<VSpike> Happened about 3 or 4 times now
<stefano-palazzo> VSpike, do you have a massive amount of packages installed? or little hard drive space left?
<VSpike> I don't think so to either.. let me check
<asraniel> anybody using kubuntu with a wireless network?
<VSpike> stefano-palazzo: any easy way to count packages installed? :)
<stefano-palazzo> VSpike,  "dpkg-query -l | wc -l"
<VSpike> thx
<VSpike> 2096 packages installed, 1.5G free
<stefano-palazzo> that sounds reasonable, i have 2256
<stefano-palazzo> 1.5G free is a littel on the low side, but i don't think it should be the cause of your trouble
<stefano-palazzo> how much ram does your machine have?
<VSpike> my instinct is that it's either kernel or X update that crashes the machine, and probably the latter.  I get screen garbage when it crashes
<VSpike> 1.5G
<stefano-palazzo> that should be enough as well
<stefano-palazzo> An update of x shoudln't do anything other than replace some files
<stefano-palazzo> the kernel regenerates an image on upgrade, but it also shouldn't do anything of impact to your running session, i think
<VSpike> stefano-palazzo: agreed, it never has in the past
<stefano-palazzo> other than doing an apt-get clean and apt-get autoremove, i'm all out of ideas
<stefano-palazzo> it took me about a year to finally do an apt-get clean, and at that point it has freed up about 1.5 gb of disk space, so not a bad idea :-)
<LordKow> wow what an onslaught of updates... must be beta freeze today
<stefano-palazzo> i'm doing them now, fingers crossed once again
<LordKow> none of them are major updates... everything went fine here
<LordKow> i noticed that the artwork team fine-tuned the gdm theme slightly
<stefano-palazzo> xserver-xorg-core :-)
<LordKow> oh some new wallpaper too
<stefano-palazzo> oh thats a good point, does anyone else find the new gdm theme the ugliest thing the world has ever seen?
<stefano-palazzo> i certainly do
<LordKow> im fine with it
<DanaG> Yeah, the box is an ugly one.
<LordKow> yea the box didnt help
<DanaG> Didn't the background change a bit, too?
<LordKow> yes.. if you're talking about the desktop bg
<DanaG> Nah, the GDM background.
<LordKow> well. the new one has always been just black
<zniavre> DanaG:  they add a small box ?
<LordKow> yea.
<DaemonDEB> hmmm, Jaunty's realtime kernel freezes often, I ended up making my own 2.6.29-rc8 B-)
<DaemonDEB> *sigh*
<LordKow> the coloring on the usplash theme is a little weird too.
<stefano-palazzo> i think the new gdm theme looks like i made it. rubbish
<DaemonDEB> I prefer the Dust theme
<LordKow> whatever. they *should* switch to plymouth soon but who knows given that nvidia refuses to support KMS
<DaemonDEB> though it's about time they changed that ugly boot screen
<LordKow> and the new one is any better?
<DaemonDEB> old one looked like crap on my monitor
<DanaG> I tried plymouth from PPA.
<DaemonDEB> yeah, the new one looks much better
<DanaG> I liked the Human-esque usplash better than the new thin line one.
<DanaG> Oh, and Plymouth does NOTHING.
<DanaG> Just goes to text mode.
<stefano-palazzo> what i really want for booting is something thats active the whole time, from grub to desktop
<LordKow> yea that would be lack of KMS or a proper VGA setting, DanaG
<DaemonDEB> DanaG: You have to set your resolution B-)
<DanaG> Not true, actually.
<DaemonDEB> use vga=ask
<DanaG> I built a radeon KMS kernel.... still no go.
<LordKow> has to be a vesa mode.
<DaemonDEB> then copy the hex code to replace ask in your boot line
<DaemonDEB> then run update-grub
<DanaG> I also did plymouth:debug on grub menu, and it did this:"
<DanaG> It completely disregarded the default SOLAR plugin...
<LordKow> DaemonDEB, you shouldnt need to update-grub when changing a boot param.
<DanaG> ... and just loaded details.so.
<DanaG> .... which is TEXT MODE.
<DaemonDEB> Plymouth is pretty neat, the Fedora boot sceen is a blue sun with flares coming up out of it
<DanaG> How stupid.
<DaemonDEB> very eye-candy
<DanaG> It even explicitly said, "loading details.
<DanaG> details.so"
<DanaG> how about ***** loading SOLAR?
<DanaG> Nope.
<DaemonDEB> LordKow: If you don't, it'll go back to text next time you update the kernel
<LordKow> i must say Fedora's plymouth is badass
<DaemonDEB> of course I refuse to run distribution kernels
<DanaG> So, I've just gone back to usplash.
<DaemonDEB> I always build my own unless I'm on a Fedora system
<LordKow> DaemonDEB, i changed my vga= setting in menu.lst a long time ago and have done many kernel updates since then and the vga command is still there. you do have to change deb's grub update settings (which are in menu.lst) also
<stefano-palazzo> which works great if your resolution is supported, which mine isnt :-)
<LordKow> # defoptions=quiet splash <-- that one
<DanaG> I must have bad video karma.
<DaemonDEB> I've come across a lot of Ubuntu-specific kernel issues, usually resulting from the patently stupid things they do to their "generic" kernel, heh
<DanaG> Plymouth does nothing (or rather, uses details view only).
<DanaG> fglrx.... has ALWAYS panic'd for me, even in Intrepid.
<DanaG> So, I stick with usplash and plain'ol radeon.
<DanaG> Though I do build the drm modules from git.
<LordKow> do i still need to put rootfstype=ext4 ?
<DaemonDEB> I don't clone git for anything
<DaemonDEB> well, especially not the kernel, if I need something bad enough there will at least be a release candidate soon that has it, that is at least known to build
<DanaG> I use the packaged 2.6.29 kernels.
<DanaG> Gives me support for my HP accelerometer / freefall sensor.
<DaemonDEB> I didn't think much about Ext4 til I decided to try it out just now
<DaemonDEB> I usually go with XFS
<DanaG> I wish I could speed up my boot, though.
<crdlb> lol
<LordKow> personally, i'll wait for 2.6.30. i remember linux saying ext4 was stable just prior to 2.6.28 release. i could name off the list of major ext4 fixes since 2.6.28 but it would be a very long list.
<crdlb> if you're used to XFS, I guess ext4 is safe enough ...
<DaemonDEB> Ext3 is painfully slow when you're unpacking tarballs with lots of directories
<DanaG> you seen this?
<stefano-palazzo> Exactly what performance boost can you expect with ext4 on any system other than a server thats constantly bombared?
<DanaG> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzE1MA
<LordKow> ext4 works exactly how it was intended to be. people just dont understand the whole power-loss/computer hardlock data loss issue.
<DaemonDEB> Phoronix is crap
<DaemonDEB> those people are complete morons
<LordKow> they think its the filesystem not working right but no it's working fine. the fact is your computer frooze or lost power before the journal was written.
<DaemonDEB> their file system benchmarks were jsut flat out wrong
<DanaG> Also moronic reviews: benchmark an SSD... without timing the frickin' boot time.
<LordKow> so either (a) someone is complaining about hdd thrashing because the journal is being updated every second or (b) they're complaining about data loss when the journal is updated say... every 60 seconds
<DaemonDEB> they don't even know how to interpret Bonie++ results
<DaemonDEB> and they uild a "test suite"
<DanaG> I mean, that's one of the SINGLE BIGGEST benefits of an SSD!
<DaemonDEB> scary.......
 * DanaG sets his commit time to 15 minutes.
<DaemonDEB> *build
<DanaG> Lets laptop-mode-tools work nicely.
<DanaG> Too bad RADEON eats all my power.
<DaemonDEB> first of all, the file system tests they claim to have done, Ext3 is not even capable of
<LordKow> make a backup of / and extract it unto an ext3 partition followed by an ext4 partition. you will definitely notice the difference.
<DaemonDEB> under the most ideal of circumstances
<stefano-palazzo> i'm wondering if i should use ext4 on my laptop
 * DanaG uses faubackup for backups.
<DaemonDEB> yeah, Ext4 is good
<LordKow> i use tar
<DanaG> Backup volume is ext3 for safety.
<DaemonDEB> Ext4 or XFS, either one will do fine
<crdlb> XFS on a laptop is really dumb ...
<DaemonDEB> Jaunty can have /boot on XFS now too
<DaemonDEB> (bonus)
<VSpike> stefano-palazzo: I did one of those recently :) But thanks for the suggestions
<stefano-palazzo> maybe with ext4, i will stop aborting fsck every single time ;)
<LordKow> well there is a bug i should probably submit wrt pidgin
<DaemonDEB> not really
<DaemonDEB> the XFS zeroing files myth is wrong
<LordKow> apparently AIM's buddy list is unavailable right now and the window title is "Untitled window" and it keeps popping up new ones every 20 seconds. currently sitting at 10 open windows
<DaemonDEB> it had a data loss bug a long time ago that has been fixes
<crdlb> well, it's probably better than on an non-UPS-protected desktop, since you at least have a battery
<DaemonDEB> that was wrongly explained as "zeroing files for security reasons on a crash"
<DaemonDEB> *fixed
<stefano-palazzo> well, if i should really lose 60 seconds of work, due to an unlikely power off on a laptop with a battery....
<DaemonDEB> Ext3 has had more serious corruption bugs than that
<DaemonDEB> and nobody has tried to spread FUD about Ext3
<crdlb> ext3 is very reliable ...
<DaemonDEB> hah
<crdlb> slow, yes
<crdlb> but I've been using it since 2002; I can hang on a little while longer
<DaemonDEB> Ext3 is slow, wastes tons of disk space, is prone to fragmentation, has a horrible block allocation algorithm......
<DaemonDEB> and is quite easy to corrupt
<DaemonDEB> you should not trust any file system enough to have important data that's not backed up
<DaemonDEB> bottom line
<crdlb> of course
<DaemonDEB> because any fs is perfectly capable of eating everything
<crdlb> but I don't want to push it
<stefano-palazzo> everyone was raving on about the speed benefits of MurderFS as well, and i couldn't notice a difference when i tried it
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart/
<DanaG> my bootcharts.
<DaemonDEB> ReiserFS is/was better than Ext3 in a number of ways, where it fell short was mainly due to relying on the Big Kernel Lock
<DaemonDEB> which meant it didn't scale well on multiprocessor systems
<VSpike> I been running ext4 in my arch linux install on my laptop for a couple of months without a hitch. Subjectively no noticeable difference in speed but I haven't attempted to time boots or benchmark
<DanaG> Hmm, what's a good FS for an actual backup VOLUME?
<DaemonDEB> Reiser4 has a number of very good ideas as well, these have even been copied for Ext4 to some degree
<maco> kwin's compositing: broken for everyone or just me?
<DaemonDEB> and to Btrfs to a larger degree
<DaemonDEB> DanaG: Ext4 in theory is what I'd use
<DaemonDEB> in practice it is still new
<DaemonDEB> Ext4 has exposed some application bugs with its delayed allocation
<DanaG> I'm currently leaving my backup volume as ext3.
<stefano-palazzo> DanaG, usplash is using a lot of cpu time isn't it
<DaemonDEB> so they're already going to hobble the file system in Linux 2.6.30
<DanaG> Beats me, actually.
<DanaG> I use data=journal on my / and /home, also.
<LordKow> bug #345774 submitted
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345774 in pidgin "AIM buddy list unavailable window repetition" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345774
<DaemonDEB> I use writeback journaling
<DaemonDEB> Ext4 supports that
<maco> LordKow: you beat me to it
<DaemonDEB> it also supports no journaling B-)
<stefano-palazzo> LordKow, this started to happen for me just a minute ago, funny that
 * maco subscribes
<DaemonDEB> if you use Linux 2.6.29
<LordKow> stefano-palazzo, can you confirm it then? :D
<maco> i think aim's servers are offline so we all hit it
<stefano-palazzo> of course
<LordKow> you too maco :D
<DanaG> I'm on 2.6.29.
<LordKow> glad that happened before release. that is a memory eater
<maco> done
<maco> oh it turns into a memory leak?
<LordKow> well it is in a way
<DaemonDEB> I built my kernel realtime, optimized for Core 2 Duo, HZ=1000
<maco> i thought it was just an annoying number of popups to see
<DaemonDEB> it's how Quake Wars suggests you build it
<DaemonDEB> does seem to work better
<LordKow> maco, the point is as long as the aim buddy list is not available pidgin will continue to create a new window every x seconds.
<maco> right
<LordKow> imagine someone who leaves pidgin open 24/7 and aim is down for an entire night...
<maco> i was thinking itd just become *visually* annoying
<LordKow> they come back in the morning with a full swap and like 1245012354 untitled window's
<maco> i didnt consider that itd be an added memory leak
<maco> eh itd get OOM killed if it filled swap
<LordKow> i wonder if this affects hardy and intrepid.
<DanaG> Why does Ubuntu not use 1000Hz?
<DanaG> I figure it might mean something even with NO_HZ kernels.
<stefano-palazzo> gotta reboot
<maco> DanaG: was asked recently on kernel-team list
<stefano-palazzo> feels just like in the olden days this :-) bbiam
<maco> i think something about the rate being variable at runtime?
<maco> ill check my email
<eeg3> How do I disable the new notification system in jaunty?
<DaemonDEB> DanaG: I assume it's gotten something to do with their "generic" kernel idea
<DanaG> !info gnome-stracciatella-session
<ubottu> gnome-stracciatella-session (source: stracciatella-session): GNOME session without Ubuntu specific components. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.2 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 64 kB
<DanaG> =þ
<DaemonDEB> that they can just make 2 kernels that kind of work, most of the time
<DaemonDEB> B-)
<DanaG> When it makes Pulseaudio abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort... abort...
<DanaG> that sucks.
<DaemonDEB> Ubuntu and Fedora are currently the only distributions that have Pulseaudio to where it works most of the time
<DaemonDEB> if you use it on most other distributions you get all kinds of trouble
<eeg3> There has to be a way to turn this off, I've never been more annoyed in my life by 902832873 notifications queued up from Pidgin...
<DanaG> Oh yeahzz, I wish Ubuntu could auto-mount eSATA like it does with USB and Firewire.
<DanaG> I currently have to MANUALLY click it in nautilus to mount it,
<DanaG> .
<stefano-palazzo> can someone explain this indicator-applet business?
<DaemonDEB> I *tried to make Pulseaudio work on Debian Lenny, they still have the old broken one
<DaemonDEB> and their webcam tools in the repo are too old to really want to work with my webcam
<DaemonDEB> other than that I would have stayed
<DaemonDEB> All of a sudden, many distributions are now allowing you to have /boot on XFS (including Jaunty)
<asraniel> hi there. does the mocrophone work for anybody in skype with ubuntu 9.04 ?
<DaemonDEB> I'm thinking that they finalyl stopped having to be stupid with their GRUB settings to accommodate Ext4
<DaemonDEB> I don't use skype
<maco> DanaG: mmm yeah, i think tickless is why
<stefano-palazzo> is the indicator-applet meant to be a replacement for the 'systray' (don't know what its called in english, application names of gnome components are localized)
<maco> stefano-palazzo: instead of every application cluttering up the notification area individually, we're having a unified place to say that you have IMs and emails
<stefano-palazzo> maco, that sounds quite nice actually. if only xchat and gpodder would support it :-)
<maco> stefano-palazzo: normal notifications will still go in the notification area, but this way you dont have 2 IM clients and a mail client putting lots of icons in there
<zniavre> but it only display "no indicators"
<maco> zniavre: im trying to figure that out
<maco> it works on my vm but not on my hardware
<maco> zniavre: any chance you use kdm instead of gdm?
<maco> thats the only odd thing i can think of about my gnome setup
<zniavre> nop im gnome user only
<crdlb> maco: does the indicator-applet somehow allow apps to run 'hidden', like a system tray does?
<maco> hmm....is notify-osd running?
<dtchen> DanaG: we use dynticks as of a couple releases ago, so there's no reason to use HZ=1000
<maco> crdlb: yes
 * DanaG just uses gnubiff for mail.
<DanaG> well, and thunderbird.
<dtchen> DanaG: so, the argument that we should use HZ=1000 is a red herring
<maco> crdlb: as of yesterday's upload, pidgin no longer puts an icon in the notification area by default
<DanaG> There's nothing quite like having it QUACK at you when you have mail.
<crdlb> maco: and doesn't appear in the taskbar either?
<DanaG> Okay, so when you close the buddy list... does pidgin just quit?
<crdlb> how do you open the buddy list then?
<zniavre> you can't
<maco> crdlb: if you hide it with the indicator applet it will not be in tasklist. you can use the indicator applet to unhide it
<stefano-palazzo> maco, how come pidgin is still in the normal notification area then? just not done yet, or on purpose?
<crdlb> what we really need is a good way to have "desktop services" like IM clients, torrent clients, and music players running
<DanaG> How about if you hit the 'close' button?
<crdlb> without them cluttering the notification area
<maco> stefano-palazzo: you have an old configuration
<crdlb> indicating when there's a new message is a completely separate issue
<maco> DanaG: then it actually does close
<crdlb> pidgin is not really using the notification area as a notification area ...
<DanaG> I happen to LIKE having my music player in the notification area... even when I happen to already be able to have it hide and show on a hotkey.
<crdlb> it's using it as a windows-style system tray
<maco> DanaG: if that was not the case, it would go invisible on non-gnome desktops and not be able to be brought back without editing ~/.purple/prefs.xml, which is a pain
<stefano-palazzo> maco, thats right, im using a version of pdigin i've compiled from source, forgot about that
<maco> stefano-palazzo: well no i mean, "disabled by default" means for new installs
<dtchen> the absolute killer for us is the feature regression from feisty, where we had PREEMPT enabled
<maco> stefano-palazzo: if youve already got it set to show the icon, itll keep doing so. if you create a new user, it wont by default show the icon
<dtchen> at that point, however, having PREEMPT enabled completely killed stability with binary-only blobs
<DaemonDEB> kernel.org kernels are the only ones I use
 * crdlb doesn't use any binary blobs :/
<DaemonDEB> I removed the Ubuntu linux-generic packages
<crdlb> that's fantastic.
<maco> i remove linux-generic too
<maco> the darn thing pulls in l-r-m
<DanaG> I'm using the mainline 2.6.29 kernel from ~apw
<DanaG> I also have no binary blobs.  Only non-OSS kernel thing I use is vboxdrv.
<DaemonDEB> the Ubuntu -rt kernel is unstable and freezes
 * crdlb is boring and is using the stock kernel ...
<DaemonDEB> anything I build  tends to work
<maco> vboxdrv isnt showing as non-free when i run vrms
<maco> or are you not using virtualbox-ose?
<DaemonDEB> if you have the restricted modules or linux-firmware installed
<DaemonDEB> you have blobs
<DaemonDEB> in fact, you have blobs even with the mainline kernel
<DaemonDEB> unless you strip them out before you compile it
<DanaG> I'm using the non-OSE.
<crdlb> I have restricted modules installed, but I'm not using any of them
<DaemonDEB> ok, remove it and see what breaks
<crdlb> nothing will break ...
<maco> if you have all-intel, nothing
<DaemonDEB> I could pull out my Nvidia card
<DaemonDEB> will I?
<DaemonDEB> not on your life
<DaemonDEB> B-)
<dtchen> maco: that's patently untrue
<crdlb> I used to have to use madwifi, but not anymore :)
<dtchen> linux-image-foo-generic ships binary-only blobs in kernel/sound/
<DanaG> I have iwlagn and radeon.
<maco> dtchen: the question was "what will break if you remove l-r-m?" and i said "if you have all intel, nothing"
<elky> DaemonDEB, what are you trying to achieve here?
<dtchen> in fact, we repacked alsa-driver in Debian for that reason
<dtchen> maco: that, too, is untrue
<DaemonDEB> Ubuntu advertises non-free modules even if you don't want them
<DaemonDEB> you have to click on it just to dismiss it
<maco> dtchen: i uninstall l-r-m after install
<maco> dtchen: that's no detriment
<maco> DaemonDEB: that's just to make it easy for newbies to find
<dtchen> DaemonDEB: true, and there is no good way to prevent anyone from adding a third-party repository
<dtchen> maco: you're assuming that all hardware matches your specs
<maco> dtchen: *intel* hardware does not require l-r-m
<dtchen> i did work on intel handheld devices that used said binary-blobs.
<DaemonDEB> dtchen: The easiest way to avoid that problem is to use onboard sound
<maco> *sigh* fine!
<DaemonDEB> it's really nowhere near as bad as it used to be
<DanaG> At least radeon is far better than nouveau, at least in my experience.
<maco> normal intel components for normal user systems
<bazhang> DaemonDEB, hi
<DaemonDEB> that's because radeon is made using specs released by AMD
<DanaG> nouveau hammers both CPU and hard drive (yes, somehow it hammers the hard drive), and doesn't even TRY to do suspend,.
<maco> by which i mean things like graphics and internets and cpu
<DaemonDEB> Nouveau is reverse engineered based on Nvidia's closed source driver
<DanaG> I did specifically buy my laptop with ATI, on purpose.
<dtchen> maco: yes, many people use them in their tv sets.
<maco> dtchen: tvs arent computers
<maco> they dont count for purposes of this discussion
<dtchen> i think you're being silly now
<maco> dan, stop being so dan!
<Hobbsee> DaemonDEB: are you intending to do anything *other* than soapboxing here?  It'd be lovely if you could stay on topic.
<DaemonDEB> DanaG: Fedora 11 Alpha defaults to Nouveau, and not only is is even crappier than NV, yes, I noticed that hard drive thrashing too
<maco> dtchen:  if you were here, i'd poke you!
<dtchen> DaemonDEB: the problem with that is that it *was* onboard
<DaemonDEB> What in the hell are they thinking?
<DanaG> And it happens to make 2/3 of the panel applets fail to load, too.
<DanaG> I had to go back to nv on that old laptop.
<DanaG> NV17 == has to use nvidia 96.
<dtchen> and onboard sound actually still blows
<DanaG> nvidia 96 doesn't work with Jaunty.
<DaemonDEB> not really
<DanaG> It starts... but segfaults.
<DaemonDEB> Intel's HD Audio works fine
 * maco giggles
<maco> DaemonDEB: youre arguing with an audio dev
<maco> quit now
<dtchen> you would not believe the utter crack i just had to add three weeks ago to get hw-ptr stability
<DanaG> SOmething my adi1988 chip can do now, that PA doesn't take advantage of:
<dtchen> and now i'm about to add the corresponding pulseaudio-side crack
<maco> oh boy, you got him started
<elky> Hobbsee, i'm failing to see his relevence to here...
<DanaG> two simultaneous, independent capture streams!
<DaemonDEB> I don't care, "fine" by my definition means I don't feel like buying a sound card cause the onboard chipset works "fine"
<Hobbsee> DaemonDEB: drop it, or take it elsewhere, please.
<gnomefreak> to argue please join #ubuntu-offtopic this isnt the place for it
<elky> gnomefreak, he's already banned from there for this same kind of crap
<DaemonDEB> yes, banned
<DaemonDEB> that's why I'm in there
<gnomefreak> ok take it somewhere else than not in support channels
<DaemonDEB> duh
<rww> DaemonDEB: oh, so you're ban evading too? cool.
<DaemonDEB> no
<DaemonDEB> you're an idiot
<gnomefreak> DaemonDEB: thats enough please
<dtchen> DaemonDEB: i really wish most users shared your view that onboard sound was "fine" :-)
<bazhang> almightycthulhu ^^
<maco> dtchen: you missed him
<DaemonDEB> I feel the love
<maco> DaemonDEB: dtchen says he wishes most users agreed with you that onboard sound was "fine"
<ikonia> DaemonDEB: stop now - this is for jaunty discussion only
<bazhang> trolling
<ikonia> DaemonDEB: this is your only warning
<Hobbsee> ikonia: he had one earlier, which he ignored, fyi
<rww> Oh a slightly more on-topic note, I noticed the new wallpaper and usplash themes today. Very nice :)
<ikonia> Hobbsee: thank you
<maco> i think itd give him more time for going to concerts and spending time with humans afk instead of fixing alsa & pulseaudio all the time
<elky> ooh, new purdy stuff?
<Hobbsee> elky: yup!
<maco> oh yeah the new wallpaper's pretty
<elky> i should probably install it at some point to see this
<elky> tonight is not the night, however
<maco> i'm hovering between the kde 4.2 pretties and the new ubuntu wallpaper pretties
<rww> elky: the usplash looks like http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-04-039-s-New-Boot-Splash-107165.shtml
<maco> makes me wish i had two screens on my lappy and could put gnome in one and kde in the other
<DaemonDEB> ALSA and Pulse are generally a decision between what you want to break to get something else to work
<Hobbsee> maco: install the ubuntu wallpaper pretties on kde?  ;)
<bazhang> :/
<rww> so not too different, but still a nice refresh :)
<maco> Hobbsee: ive got it installed but the themes would clash horribly
<Hobbsee> ah
<DaemonDEB> there's stil la few apps you have to kill pulseaudio for
<maco> ...my god, im becomng such a girl
<dtchen> DaemonDEB: unfortunate
<maco> dtchen: you! no more pointing out when i dont match!
<dtchen> DaemonDEB: namely, i cannot force vendors to stop taking advantage of ioctl()
<DaemonDEB> dtchen: I made a startup script for Quake Wars that kills pulseaudio before the game loads, and restarts it when I'm done
<DaemonDEB> cause if I rely on ALSA, then my microphone does not work
<DaemonDEB> nor does my USB headset for about half the apps
<dtchen> `pasuspender -- q3a' would accomplish the same
<dtchen> if it doesn't, i need to know, because that would be a rather serious threading issue
<DaemonDEB> without Pulse forcing ALSA to not be stupid, it directs to sound for anything non-gstreamer through my speakers
<DaemonDEB> even if I tell GNOME to use the headset
<elky> i am sensing someone is lacking the ability to know when to stop
<DaemonDEB> *the
<dtchen> DaemonDEB: there are several breakages in components there. that's not entirely PA's fault.
<maco> elky: what? ranting about the state of linux audio is perfectly normal.  try spending an afternoon with dtchen
<DaemonDEB> it's quite infuriating just trying to use it, I could just imagine trying to do anything important relating to it
<dtchen> (i dunno, i think i rant because i'm looking at the related code and fixing it)
<elky> maco, it's not the point of this channel
<maco> dtchen: thats true. you have first hand experience with the spiders living in it
<DaemonDEB> well, part of the idea with Pulse is to not have 50 different crapplets and config files that each control some little thing here or there
<elky> dtchen, that's perfectly valid then. you're not simply soapboxing
<DaemonDEB> and the humorous thing is that it has created more panels and settings files
<dtchen> elky: arguably - and it's a bit of a stretch, yes - users complaining about it gives me data points to fix. but i agree that there's only so far one can go with it.
<elky> dtchen, feel free to take it up in PM with him. he's making this channel unusable for anything else.
<elky> if he continues, i'll have to take measures to render it usable once more.
<dtchen> elky: true. i think i'll shush and return to work. :-)
<maco> dtchen: shouldnt the sun be rising outside your friendly neighborhood IKEA about now?
<maco> oh...ok then
<elky> i think that's a preemptive yes.
<DaemonDEB> only if the rotation of the Earth voluntarily gives way to the rising of the sun, otherwise it could expose bugs, better leave it night to be safe
<maco> oh yeah so i was asking...
<maco> kwin's compositing: broken for everyone or just me?
<DanaG> my Jaunty bootchart: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart
<DanaG> What's up with gnome-power-manager not using notify-osd?
<Ranakah> it's that realy work?
<Ranakah> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<BUGabundo> guud morning guys
<BUGabundo> is Main down?
<BUGabundo> no more rhythmbox: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/rhythmbox-devel/2009-February/msg00029.html
<vistakiller1> i cant install nvidia driver in kubuntu
<vistakiller1> jockey-kde is not working
<vistakiller1> and with jockey-gtk i have install them but after the restart they dont work
<vistakiller1> i have to install manual with .run file from nvidia
<vistakiller1> i cant install and envyng-qt because is missing some python package
<BUGabundo> vistakiller1: calm down
<BUGabundo> don't destroy your system even more
<vistakiller1> i have to work m8
<vistakiller1> and i need to install some drivers :P
<BUGabundo> vistakiller1: go to #ubuntu-devel and ask pitti for help
<BUGabundo> its his package
<vistakiller1> the only way now is through manual install
<vistakiller1> i will search launchpad for bug report to confirm it
<BUGabundo> AFAIK there's no open bug currently
<BUGabundo> I've pinged pitti
<BUGabundo> lets see what he says
<vetall> during the shutdown i get a message smth like: nm-system-config: SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices removed (udi: /org/freedesktop/...
<vetall> in 8.10 there was no such message. the NM and wire/wireless works fine. just wondering is it as it should be.
<vistakiller1> thanks BUGabundo
<vistakiller1> nice name :P
<VSpike> Only a minor point, but I believe the standard behaviour for gnome terminal was that shift-ctrl-T would create a new terminal with the same CWD as the existing one
<VSpike> This doesn't seem to happen now.  Can anyone confirm (a) that I remember the old behaviour right and (b) that it has changed?
<VSpike> OK, I forgot my other machine was right there.. confirmed (a) in 8.04
<BUGabundo> VSpike: now that you mention it, I've noticed
<BUGabundo> that gnome terminal behaviour is not as it used to
<BUGabundo> keep me posted on anything you do abou it
<vistakiller1> i have to open a bug report for the problem?
<Ranakah> fglrx work in jaunty in future?
<BUGabundo> Ranakah: many discussing that on bug report
<BUGabundo> vistakiller1: don't know!
<BUGabundo> maybe?
<Ranakah> that's is bug?
<vistakiller1> i will post in kubuntu forum
<vistakiller1> to see what will say and other users
<BUGabundo> Ranakah: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/313027
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 313027 in fglrx-installer "MASTER: fglrx does not support xserver 1.6" [High,Fix released]
<TuTUXG> is the new empathy able to do video conference with ichat (google accounts)?
<BUGabundo> TuTUXG: let me know if it does!
<bruce89> why has gnome-panel animation been disabled?
<TuTUXG> BUGabundo, was you kidding?
<dennda> With jaunty's new-style notifications: How do I disable a message every time a buddy logs in? (Pidgin)
<zniavre> via pidgin libnotify plugin setup ?
<TuTUXG> nvm, ichat doesnt use jingle
<dennda> zniavre: Where is that?
<BUGabundo> TuTUXG: no I wasnt
<bruce89> and the nautilus background fade
<BUGabundo> bruce89: try that on dual monit
<BUGabundo> its scary!
<TuTUXG> bruce89, background fade is disabled?
<bruce89> on startup it is now
<TuTUXG> ...
<TuTUXG> rebooting...
<dennda> ah in plugins
<bruce89> it seems as if Ubuntu patch GNOME to be the same as 2.24
<nonnii> is there a way to disable thumbnaling of media in removable media?
<humbolt> why are the fonts in gnome-terminal and pidgin irc chatwindow so huge suddenly?
<humbolt> I did a dist-upgrade yesterday
<bruce89> some weird fontconfig change yesterday, change the monospace font to 10 again
<bruce89> for some reason, it was changed to 13.333
<TuTUXG> bruce89, i still have it
<bruce89> nautilus 1:2.26.0-0ubuntu2 and above
<TuTUXG> let me see
<TuTUXG> 1:2.26.0-0ubuntu4
<bruce89> hmm, in their infinite wisdom, they've probably patched it wrongly
<TuTUXG> but i use jaunty all the way from a4 tho
<bruce89> have a look at the changelog of nautilus and gnome-panel
<bruce89> and gnome-media
<TuTUXG> what's up with gnome-media?
<bruce89> not bothering with the new volume control
<bruce89> at this rate, Debian unstable's more cutting edge
<TuTUXG> bruce89, oh, only the initial fade in is disabled
<bruce89> it would have been nice for them to explain why
<TuTUXG> bruce89, http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=575964
<ubottu> Gnome bug 575964 in libgnome-desktop "GnomeBG should give up the fade effect if it's too slow" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<TuTUXG> from the diff file
<bruce89> I see
 * bruce89 shudders to think what would happen if brainstorm was actually listened to
<TuTUXG> bruce89, what did they ask?
<fyl0n> Is it normal to have corrupted graphics with an Intel GMA945 and alpha6 Kubuntu?
<bruce89> nothing specific, but a lot of things would be crazy
<TuTUXG> bruce89, that's called brainstorm ;)
<bruce89> http://www.jonobacon.org/?p=1672
<bruce89> most of those are impossible
<TuTUXG> well, i think most of them are doable
<TuTUXG> just need time
<bruce89> well, most of these aren't Ubuntu's responsibility in the first place
<TuTUXG> users don't know that
<bruce89> that's a big problem I think
<unixdawg> I have to say jaunty is turning out nice
<TuTUXG> starting to understand m$?
<unixdawg> my old p3 650 with 384 megs of ram runs great
<nonnii> I run great once, but then I busted my knee :|
<unixdawg> well get it fixed and start running again
<VSpike> no reason ubuntu shouldn't act as a clearing house of requests between users and upstream projects though
<VSpike> "Make System Monitor as powerful as Windows Task Manager".. um :) what?
<unixdawg> I want to see MICROSHAFT crumble and become nothing
<unixdawg> they have over priced everything they put out so lets make ubuntu the replacement
<bruce89> the notifications are from Vista, so we can expect more of the same
<Linkinx64_x> hello!!
<michaeldadmum> hello!
<Linkinx64_x> after yesterdays updates...
<Linkinx64_x> after login in i get a blackl screen with a cursor
<Linkinx64_x> and nothing else :(
<Linkinx64_x> any advice?
<VSpike> Linkinx64_x: I had the same
<michaeldadmum> It seems like gdm is broken.
<Linkinx64_x> yeao...
<Linkinx64_x> VSpike: how u fixed it?
<VSpike> I switched to console (ctrl-alt-F1), did "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop", then "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade"
<Linkinx64_x> let me see
<VSpike> there were about a dozen more upgrades
<VSpike> I then did "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start" and all was well
<bruce89> oh great, unmounting now causes dialogues
<VSpike> Replace aptitude with apt-get or whatever you prefer of course :)
<bruce89> just because notify-osd is useless doesn't mean they have to take it out on me
<VSpike> heh
<unixdawg> wow and kde4 has had no major issues
<unixdawg> hmm
<unixdawg> kubuntu is turning out nice
<Linkinx64_x> VSpike: that did not fix it man :(
<c_korn> has someone knowledge about translations? does N_(String) stand for not translate the string?
<VSpike> Linkinx64_x: Do you have any other accounts you could try logging into?
<Linkinx64_x> i know spanish :D
<Linkinx64_x> VSpike:  not really ... Root ? :P
<VSpike> You have a root account?
<Linkinx64_x> lol no
<VSpike> he
<Linkinx64_x> this is bad ;(
<VSpike> Well, you could create a new account form the console
<VSpike> Then try logging into that
<Linkinx64_x> what about failsafe gnome?
<VSpike> Worth a try.. not sure what it does
<unixdawg> all systems have a root accouint
<Linkinx64_x> it shows Could Not find the Gnome installation
<unixdawg> sudo bash
<unixdawg> enter your username password
<unixdawg> if you have sudo privs
<unixdawg> then do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Linkinx64_x> yes i do
<Linkinx64_x> let me try dist-upgrade
<VSpike> unixdawg: not sure that "sudo bash" followed by "startx" would be a good idea though
<unixdawg> true
<VSpike> Just wondering if the failure to login is caused by broken settings in ~
<unixdawg> after distupgrade type exit
<Linkinx64_x> ok distupgrde
<Linkinx64_x> shows no updates
<simba_> yey....last update fixed my problem of usplash crashing while providing pass for root partition....tkank you.
<Linkinx64_x> so i am in the same place
<unixdawg> did you update first
<VSpike> Linkinx64_x: you get gdm login screen, but when starting gnome you just have a black screen with spinning cursor? or pointer?
<Linkinx64_x> yes
<Linkinx64_x> a pointer
<Linkinx64_x> i log in .... everythin ok.... and i get a black screen
<unixdawg> Linkinx64_x, you have to do apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Linkinx64_x> i did
<unixdawg> ok
<Linkinx64_x> and i get some updates
<Linkinx64_x> got*
<Linkinx64_x> but it did not fix it
<unixdawg> reboot
<Linkinx64_x> done
<nemo> oh. speaking of crashes. anyone here using intel card getting X driver crash every time mplayer/vlc use xv ?
<Linkinx64_x> same thing...
<simba_> Linkinx64_x: i had that when i first installed 9.04....i dropped to console and did upgrade to fix it
<Linkinx64_x> nemo no man....im good ... when i get it :D
<Linkinx64_x> :(
<Linkinx64_x> let me try again
<michaeldadmum> Hello, I have some problem with KWin desktop effects. I was running fglrx and when I tried to enable the effects, the system became unresponsive. However, when I tried to run compiz, it worked smoothly.
<Linkinx64_x> samething...
<simba_> Linkinx64_x: aptitude upgrade works better than apt-get upgrade
<maco> wow....that's some stupid firefox behavior. "foo.doc...open with: movie player"
<Linkinx64_x> simba_:  yes im used to use aptitude....but it shows no updates
<Linkinx64_x> maco: lol
<nemo> and I'm sure everyone here has heard the newly released IE8 has been compromised.
<Linkinx64_x> yeap
<Linkinx64_x> do i need to reinstall ? :(
<Linkinx64_x> or just wait for more updates?
<bruce89> http://bruce-cowan.blogspot.com/2009/03/notify-osd.html
<mnemo> how can I reboot ubuntu so that I get to the grub menu without using the power switch? this always worked fine until 2 weeks ago when jaunty started doing some sort of quick rebooting thing that skips past the BIOS and GRUB etc ??
<nemo> Linkinx64_x: you checked .xsession-errors already?
<Linkinx64_x> no sir
<Linkinx64_x> how would i do that?
<nemo> Linkinx64_x: also, tried launching gnome-session from a failsafe X window, just to see what's dying?
<nemo> Linkinx64_x: copy ~/.xsession-errors somewhere
<nemo> then pastebin it, if the contents are kosher for channel
<Linkinx64_x> nemo: it froze :((
<nemo> Linkinx64_x: welp X log too then
<nemo> as well as xsession-errors
<BUGabundo> I have sound again! thanks dtchen
<BUGabundo> woot
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed]
<nemo> Linkinx64_x: no logs?
<Linkinx64_x> no logs...not sure how to get them or get them out of the laptop
<Linkinx64_x> :(
<nemo> Linkinx64_x: scp :-p
<VSpike> Linkinx64_x: try "sudo apt-get pastebinit && cat ~/.xession-errors /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit"
<unixdawg> sorry to report but linux is now dead
<unixdawg> time to give it a new name
<unixdawg> call it OpenOS
<BUGabundo> LOL
<bruce89> I think Ubuntu are way ahead of you
<bruce89> dropping the Linux bit because of "bad connotations"
<nemo> ??
<bruce89> Used to be called Ubuntu Linux
<nemo> ubuntu gnu/linux ;)
<cyberix> Is Jaunty going to have GNOME 2.26?
<c_korn> cyberix: yes
<bruce89> cyberix: already does
<BUGabundo> cyberix: already has it
<BUGabundo> packages.ubuntu.com
<unixdawg> gnome and kde neeed to merge and make 1 ultimate gui
<cyberix> Ok. I was just wondering, because GNOME released it just a few days ago, and Jaunty has gone trough multiple freezes already
<bruce89> GNOME is the exception, and Ubuntu's interminable patching
<bruce89> and anything they feel like such as CUPS
<bruce89> freezes are really an excuse that they give if something's old
<cyberix> :-P
<BUGabundo> #Poll: What apps would YOU like to learn about as an Linux noob? last year I talked about these: https://docs.google.com/View?docID=df4hbkwr_139r77r8 (gona use jaunty beta, just incase ikonia is here)
<billybigrigger> anyone having network problems with yesterdays updates?
<cyberix> BUGabundo: etherape
<cyberix> :-)
<billybigrigger> i can't connect wirelessly, or wired to my router, but i can connect to neighbors wireless, and wired works on my desktop in XP
<billybigrigger> ???
<nemo> unixdawg: that's rather unlikely - gnome and kde have very different goals/structure :-p
<bruce89> not to mention toolkits and languages
<unixdawg> well I can say that kde 4.2 is a big change
<unixdawg> I was blown away how it looks nothign like 3.5.X
<unixdawg> or 4.0
<bruce89> am I right in saying that GDM 2.20.10 is broken?
<simba_> well, a few apps in the new kde is not as good as in the old ones on this computer yet.....like networkmanagement and software management/update
<bruce89> KPackageKit isn't KDE I don't think
<maco> what?
<maco> kpackagekit is the adept replacement in kubuntu
<maco> bruce89: by which you mean "boot to text"?
<bruce89> I meant it's not a part of KDE
<BUGabundo> who was the guy complaining about the gnome-terminal stuff?
<maco> ah ok
<BUGabundo> I don't see him in the #
<BUGabundo> bah... gonna file a bug...
<maco> i did find linuxgeek_'s bug
<maco> i updated my vm and my machine. rebooted both. vm + yesterday's update = gdm doesnt start
<VSpike> BUGabundo: me
<maco> on hardware, it boots fine
<BUGabundo> why do apps insist on appearing on the external display (also Default one) and not the one that I have keyb and mouce?
<VSpike> BUGabundo: Haven't filed anything yet
<VSpike> If you do, let me know
<BUGabundo> VSpike: u? nice! I'm gonna... its really bad now that im aware of it
<VSpike> :)
<VSpike> Sorry ;)
<bruce89> what's wrong with g-t?
<BUGabundo> I don't excuse you now :)
<BUGabundo> bruce89: opening a new tab
<BUGabundo> stuff get crazy
<BUGabundo> it brings stuff the the app running there
<BUGabundo> it *didn't* use to do that
<BUGabundo> example: start gedit, open a new g-t tab and see where it leaves you
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> bad example
<BUGabundo> gedit doesn't change the path
<BUGabundo> but MAN, exaile, pidgin all do
<BUGabundo> anything to add?
<BUGabundo> I'm second way to file it
<VSpike> BUGabundo: now I try it again, it seems to be working :)
<bruce89> heh
<BUGabundo> its bruce all mighty influence
<BUGabundo> or lastest update fix?
<VSpike> My complaint was spceifically that in 8.04, the new tab got the same CWD as the existing one -- and did not happen earlier.  But now it does
<VSpike> So yeah, could be an update or maybe some specific case
<BUGabundo> ahh?
<BUGabundo> now I'm confused
<VSpike> Sorry, I mean in 9.04 the new tab always opened at ~ when I tried it
<VSpike> I liked the feature where the new tab opened in the same place as the old one
<bruce89> BUGabundo: I'm having a look
<BUGabundo> "new gnome-terminal tab brings environment from previous tab"
<BUGabundo> just need to press enter to file it
<bruce89> oh I see
<BUGabundo> bugabundo@blubug:/usr/share/exaile$
<BUGabundo> see exaile example
<BUGabundo> the PATH is changed
<BUGabundo> and WTH does Pidgin add smiles to IRC?????
<BUGabundo> f..l
<BUGabundo> BUG NOW
<unixdawg> so has koffice been properly ported to 4.2  ?
<BUGabundo> http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/8739
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/pidgin/+bug/345948
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 345948 in pidgin "IRC shows smiles" [Undecided,New]
<xnguard> Hi, folks.  I had a package manager accident that removed resolvconf, and now I can't get it working again.  Any help appreciated.
<transsoup> xnguard: "apt-get install --reinstall resolvconf" might help
<xnguard> transsoup: I did try that.  Also a dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf.
<xnguard> It looks like NetworkManager is helpfully supplying all the correct info from dhcp in /etc/resolvconf/run/interface/NetworkManager, but it's not being processed.
<xnguard> A manual resolvconf -u does nothing, either.
<BUGabundo> xnguard: sudo dpkg--reconfigure -a ?
<BUGabundo> its going to take a while
<xnguard> Is that going to destroy any customized settings already in place?
<Linkinx64_x> so i got 2 updates for xorg....but no fix for my Black Screen
<Linkinx64_x> :(
<fatbrain> Anyone successfully manage to connect the Apple Wireless Keyboard (Bluetooth)?
<xnguard> BUGabundo: That didn't work real well.  Now I have to plug/unplug the keyboard and mouse to get them detected, and I can't log in.
<BUGabundo> xnguard: please refreh my mem
<xnguard> <BUGabundo> xnguard: sudo dpkg--reconfigure -a ?
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> so your xorg is broken?
<BUGabundo> nice job...
<BUGabundo> hope those are USB keyb/mouse
<xnguard> I don't know what's broken.  Could be HAL, could be something usbfs, whatever.
<xnguard> Hm.  Logging in at a text console gets me in, but spews "-bash: /dev/null: Permission denied" all over the place.
<adelie42> what package includes the documentation for modprobe?
<xnguard> adelie42: module-init-tools would be my guess.
<xnguard> adelie42: Da.  Confirmed with Synaptic.
<BUGabundo> xnguard: are those wrong permitions?
<BUGabundo> your change or dkpg bug?
<xnguard> BUGabundo: The usb / login / bash stuff didn't happen until I ran dpkg-reconfigure.
<BUGabundo> xnguard: please ask for feedback on #ubuntu-devel and file a bug
<BUGabundo> it could be more serious
<adelie42> thanks
<BUGabundo> or its just picking up on a broken system
<BUGabundo> I'll try and run it on my laptop tonight or tomorrow to reproduce
<BUGabundo> if you open a bug, sub me to it,ok xnguard?
<xnguard> BUGabundo: Er... I've got some unsatisfied recommendations-- mostly ttf fonts --but that's about it.
<BUGabundo> $ apport-cli -fp PACKAGE name helps a lot
<BUGabundo> $ apt-cache policy PACKAGE too
<xnguard> BUGabundo: Uhm, what package(s) should I be running those against?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> humm xorg?
<BUGabundo> its it who handles input
<maco> eep! did apt-listchanges break horrendously recently?
<BUGabundo> maco: humm NO
<BUGabundo> I just got one from the last update, 5 min ago
<maco> i just tried running "apt-listchanges pidgin" and it threw python at me...maybe i'm doing it wrong
<BUGabundo> maco: yep here too
<maco> i think im doing it wrong
<maco> the --help says i should put --apt before it
<BUGabundo> okay
<maco> so i guess this is just graceless failure
<BUGabundo> I know that doing apt-get upgrade it works
<maco> would be nice if apt-listchanges --apt pidgin wasnt still running 7 minutes later with no output...
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> I killed it before that
<BUGabundo> $ apt-listchanges pidgin_1%3a2.5.5-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<BUGabundo> Reading changelogs... Done
<BUGabundo> maco: but still won't output anything
<maco> *pout*
<BUGabundo> just read /usr/docs/changes
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> /usr/share/doc/t
<BUGabundo> $ ls /usr/share/doc/pidgin/
<maco> that's not the point
<BUGabundo> oh no?
<BUGabundo> what did I miss understood?
<maco> the point is apt-listchanges should behave
<BUGabundo> I never used it like you say
<BUGabundo> didn't even know it was possible
<BUGabundo> I just use it when upgrading
<BUGabundo> and then read the mails
<Pici> I always have it go to the pager
<BUGabundo> Pici: me too... I think it's a bug... I selected to NOT send to pager, just email
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: made any progress on that netspeed applet issue?
<BUGabundo> but I still get it on screen
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: NO :(
<IntuitiveNipple> If the new upstream package arrives that may solve it.
<BUGabundo> maybe
<BUGabundo> anyone we can ping to push it?
<BUGabundo> hggdh: ola
<BUGabundo> bug 268727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268727 in netspeed "new upstream version of netspeed applet 0.15" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268727
<hggdh> Ola, BUGabundo
<hggdh> what gives on it?
<hggdh> (opening it now)
<BUGabundo> bug 335507 and 268727
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 335507 in netspeed "netspeed applet will not measure wired" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/335507
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: you could build the upstream version manually just to test if it solves the issue
<BUGabundo> how to do that?
<BUGabundo> baby steps!
<hggdh> 1. grab the source
<IntuitiveNipple> grab upstream source, install dependencies, configure, make, run
<hggdh> there you go ;-)
<BUGabundo> source link»
<BUGabundo> ?
<IntuitiveNipple> There's a neat trick to installing dependencies in most cases (if upstream haven't added any) : sudo apt-get build-dep <package>
<Milos_SD> hello all...
<hggdh> BUGabundo, you probably can start by doing an "sudo apt-get build-dep netspeed", so you can get the dependencies (at least for the current version)
<BUGabundo> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<BUGabundo> lol
<BUGabundo> let me fix that
<Milos_SD> I followed this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 to setup equilezer for pulseaudio, it worked in Intrepid, but now in Jaunty that has 0.9.14 pulseaudio doesn't work. Here is the part of a syslog: http://pastebin.com/m547c605e
<Milos_SD> how can I fix the problem?
<maco> Milos_SD: i'd ask TheMuso when he gets online
<tom> in kubuntu jaunty "log out" doesn't work for me, is this a known issue?
<unixdawg> anyone here running skype on 64bit ?
<unixdawg> I need skpe for communicating withfamily
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: hggdh that's a lot of packages!
<BUGabundo> wasn't counting on that
<BUGabundo> low on disk space
<BUGabundo> unixdawg: add medibuntu repos and install skype-static
<unixdawg> media buntu ?
<unixdawg> never done tha explain
<bazhang> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: now what?
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: you've installed upstream source?
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: not yet.. just the build dep
<BUGabundo> I told you.... baby steps
<BUGabundo> eheh
<unixdawg> ok got it
<BUGabundo> got tar from http://projects.gnome.org/netspeed/
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: ^^^
<IntuitiveNipple> *pat* :)
<BUGabundo> just saw that you confirmed it
<IntuitiveNipple> Have you extracted the source? If so, change to the source directory and run ./configure
<BUGabundo> done
<IntuitiveNipple> no errors from configure?
<BUGabundo> still running
<BUGabundo> no errors
<hggdh> BUGabundo, be aware that ./configure (by default) will run with "--prefix=/usr/local", meaning the install will be done there
<IntuitiveNipple> now do make
<BUGabundo> maco no more IPv6?
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: done
<maco> it dropped out and i have quassel set to try ipv4 if ipv6 fails
<BUGabundo> ah.
<hggdh> BUGabundo, on errors on make?
<BUGabundo> none that I spot
<BUGabundo> want a pastebin?
<BUGabundo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/134325/
<DaemonDEB> Quassel: The MySQL-based disk thrasher that thinks it's an IRC client?
<hggdh> BUGabundo, yes, all kosher. Now run 'sudo make install'(and remember it is going to be installed under /usr/local)
<BUGabundo> done
<aLeSD> hi all
<BUGabundo> now how to add it to applet?
<BUGabundo> manual path?
<DaemonDEB> if make has given you errors you usually need headers or you don't have the right compiler in your path
<aLeSD> does someone know if ubuntustudio 9.04 has a realtime kernel ?
<hggdh> since I do not know how is is presented (I do not have it installed)... yes, try running it manually
<DaemonDEB> The kernel for example now refuses to build with GCC 4.0 and 4.1
<BUGabundo> hggdh: its an applet
<BUGabundo> need to add it to pannel
<hggdh> BUGabundo, yes, add it to the panel, with a manual path to ity
<hggdh> s/ity/it/
<IntuitiveNipple> OK, now, in a terminal run it. /usr/local/libexec/netspeed_applet2
<DaemonDEB> So with Debian, you end up with two compilers (4.1 for building modules for their kernel) or 4.3 (needed to build your own)
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: and, then add it to the panel using the Add to Panel...
<DaemonDEB> Linux 2.6 will flat out refuse to load any module that's not built with the same compiler it was
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: does nothing?!
<DaemonDEB> it's quite frustrating at times
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: you'll see a few messages about the theme but ignore them
<BUGabundo> killing and trying again
<BUGabundo> ooohhh new icons!!! nice
<IntuitiveNipple> Check the preferences dialog
<charlie-tca> aLeSD: They should know in #ubuntu-studio
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: I said baby steps... but not that much .... lol I filed the bug about the theme!!! ehee
<BUGabundo> let me make  download
<IntuitiveNipple> There is no bug
<DaemonDEB> isn't Ubuntu Studio just Ubuntu with a realtime kenrel and media apps included by default?
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: applet shows ZERO
<BUGabundo> on wired
<BUGabundo> but LO is at 444KiB/S
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: better notify the upstream maintainer of the issue then
<tgpraveen> DaemonDEB: yep
<BUGabundo> ah wait
<BUGabundo> it was Default and that is WiFi
<BUGabundo> setting Wired makes it the same as the Archive version
<BUGabundo> no detection of BW
<DaemonDEB> recompiling the kernel is easy
<DaemonDEB> the hardest part is waiting 30 minutes while it builds :P
<IntuitiveNipple> BUGabundo: notify the maintainer of my report that IFF_RUNNING is not the flag to use. In the new source it's still using IFF_RUNNING: backend.c:206:	devinfo->running = (netload.if_flags & (1L << GLIBTOP_IF_FLAGS_RUNNING) ? TRUE : FALSE);
<DaemonDEB> the procedure is roughly the same as it is on Debian, so I'm unaware why you would need an Ubuntu Studio
<DaemonDEB> it would still not be optimal for your CPU
<josh-l> hey folks, got a problem here with jaunty, i can only connect to my router if I turn off wep.... help?
<BUGabundo> time to go to #hacklaviva! see you guys in a few minutes
<DaemonDEB> the biggest gain you'll notice from switching from 32-bit to 64-bit Ubuntu is that the 64-bit CPU no longer lets you compile binaries using the 387 floating point unit (which is what the Ubuntu kernel uses otherwise)
<DaemonDEB> the 32-bit kernel is essentially meant for the Pentium Pro circa 1995
<DaemonDEB> it can't make use of most of the features of even the Pentium II or K6 era
<josh-l> anyone pls
<DaemonDEB> if you want to do audio mixing using a kernel meant for a CPU from the mid 90's, knock yourself out, heh
<tgpraveen> i thhought frm dual core only could we run 64 bit oses
<DaemonDEB> no, you can do SMP on a 32-bit Intel CPU
<tgpraveen> dual core,core 2 duo, quad core etc. pentium for eg doesnt support 64 bit
<DaemonDEB> the Core Duo on the mac was a 32-bit dual core CPU
<DaemonDEB> other than in the Mac your really only saw them in laptops
<DaemonDEB> also you could buy a dual socket motherboard as far back as, well, forever basically
<DaemonDEB> If I'm not too far off base, most of OS X is actually 32-bit, and the kernel can be either 32 or 64-bit, you can also do that on Solaris, BSD, and Linux
<josh-l> can anyone tell me please what the kubuntu network manager is called
<DaemonDEB> I don't see why you'd want to though, if you have the hardware you should just go 64-bit
<charlie-tca> knetwork-manager, isn't it?
<DaemonDEB> KDE has been an unmitigated disaster anywhere I've tried it, I think I spent all of 20 minutes with Kubuntu Jaunty
<charlie-tca> DaemonDEB: That is not really helpful at all
<bazhang> !ot | DaemonDEB
<ubottu> DaemonDEB: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> DaemonDEB, please take chat elsewhere
<DaemonDEB> I think Kubuntu is just using the KNetworkManager Plasmoid, most distros have been ignoring that and using whatever network manager applet they use for GNOME
<tom451> i'm using kubuntu jaunty and having a problem with "logging out" of the kde session - I get just a black screen, but not the kdm login screen?
<fatbrain> anyway I can get my apple-keyboard to work as it would in osx?? I would like to use command-key instead of ctrl ..
<afflux> my gnome profile seems to be a little bit broken.  when it starts up the gnome-panel uses 100% of the cpu and it fills with "launching file browser..." entries. Any idea whats wrong?
<unixdawg> is there a pkg for wbar ?
<unixdawg> or is there a way to get the osx bar launcher
<fosco__> unixdawg, you have many alternatives
<fosco__> cairo-dock, gnome-do, avant-window-navigator...
<ripps> exit
<unixdawg> ok got it
<unixdawg> I found the quicklauncher inthe widgets
<unixdawg> thats what I wanted
<askand> is a bug reported about ubuntu defaulting at 13.33333 font size?
<fosco__> ok
<bruce89> askand: I can't remember what package the change is in
<fosco__> askand, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HugeFonts
<bruce89> fosco__: no, there was a conscious patch to change it
<rww> fosco__: isn't that concerning Jaunty using X's DPI? That wouldn't change the default font size =/
<fosco__> default font size for me in alpha6 is 10
<rww> I installed from an alpha6 .iso yesterday and it was 13.3333
<askand1> bruce89: it was? it would indeed be interesting to know how that descision was reached
<bruce89> askand1: the Ubuntu developers have flipped
<yogich>  Jaunty-Alpha5 bluetooth worked great.  Alpha6 bluetooth is busted.f  One dongle will pair, but that is all.  Other won't pair at all.
<askand1> bruce89: that is the only possible explanation :S
<bruce89> I was thinking about notify-osd and update-manager
<askand1> ahaa
<yogich>  Jaunty-Alpha5 bluetooth worked great.  Alpha6 bluetooth is busted.f  One dongle will pair, but that is all.  Other won't pair at all.  Anyone know why?
<bruce89> askand1: http://www.mail-archive.com/jaunty-changes@lists.ubuntu.com/msg06936.html
<askand1> bruce89: thanks mate
<bruce89> indeed they have gone mad if you read the bug
<bruce89> bug title says font is too big - they make it even bigger
<yogich>  Jaunty-Alpha5 bluetooth worked great.  Alpha6 bluetooth is busted.f  One dongle will pair, but that is all.  Other won't pair at all.  Anyone else?  Any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> It made the notebooks look like they had switched to 640x480 or something
<askand1> bruce89: haha, I don't know if I should laugh or cry. seriosly.
<BUGabundo> yogich: there was a patch to fix it
<BUGabundo> maybe it busted on your end
<BUGabundo> let me try to find it for you
<BUGabundo> yogich: bug 284994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284994 in bluez-gnome "bluetooth-wizard unable to pair to fixed pin devices" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/284994
<yogich> BUGabundoz; Thanks, a bunch. :-)
<unixdawg> cario dock looks promissing also
<askand1> bruce89: "13.333 px is a reasonable default" that guy should be using orca magnifier installed by default
<IntuitiveNipple> lol @ askand
<yogich> BUGabundo: Couldn't find it, in GOOGLE... must be recent...?
<noren> BUGabundo: on an average how many patches are released everyday, i download 15 to 20 everyday ??
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: Is it pixels or points? how can any display do fractional pixels without forced blurring, even with anti-alias?
<bruce89> Ubuntu should just give up with desktops and go for non-experienced netbooks
<BUGabundo> yogich: actually real old!
<bruce89> they're trying to piss me off as much as possible I notice
<BUGabundo> noren those are called Updates
<BUGabundo>  !updates
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updates
<BUGabundo>  !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<yogich> BUGabundo: Interesting.  Must not have looked at enough pages. LOL  Thanks.  I found the page, and am looking it over.
<noren> ahh updates
<IntuitiveNipple> I have been getting the feeling that some of these changes are made based on a few developers personal perceptions, and never rigorously investigated in the wider community before changes are implemented. They then come as a shock and disjoint to others.
<yogich> BUGabundo: I guess the O
<yogich> I guess the OBEX server is busted, too.
<yogich> BUGabundo: ...or maybe it'll work, when the device is finally paired.
<BUGabundo> don't know
<BUGabundo> IntuitiveNipple: don't EVERY dev do that?
<BUGabundo> they write what they think best
<IntuitiveNipple> Not this one :)
<BUGabundo> and if test is done, its on their small circle
<yogich> Rock on... ;)
<BUGabundo> guys *we* here at hacklaviva.net tonight are going to play around with CanAntenas!
<BUGabundo> any special Tips, before we jam the block?
<ikonia> guys - this is jaunty discussion
<ikonia> BUGabundo: you've been asked about this before
<c_korn> I have a full encrypted FS on jaunty and want to use a schroot. now inside that schroot I cannot access my files in my home directory. (jaunty.i386)korn@ubuntu:~$ ls
<c_korn> Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  README.txt
<BUGabundo> ikonia: im on jaunty! I want to know if jaunty changed something
<unixdawg> ok this rocks now my laptop looks like what I wantd
<ikonia> BUGabundo: no - that's not what you asked
<ikonia> BUGabundo: and you know it
<ikonia>  BUGabundo> guys *we* here at hacklaviva.net tonight are going to play around with CanAntenas!
<ikonia> you've been told about advertising URLS in the channel, and you've been told about keeping to the channels topics
<BUGabundo> ikonia: actually that's the 1st time (after that time of a NSFW link) that I here that
<BUGabundo> the link was only to specify my location
<ikonia> BUGabundo: but you've heard it before
<ikonia> BUGabundo: no it wasn't - it was advertising you're group
<BUGabundo> its not my group
<BUGabundo> mine is another
<BUGabundo> OT
<BUGabundo> pvt lets not plute everyone
<ikonia> BUGabundo: *we* at $URL
<ikonia> BUGabundo: that is advertising a group you are part of
<DaemonDEB> ikonia: Would you like to know more than /version told you?
<DaemonDEB> I can give you a verbose dump of my system report
<DaemonDEB> if you like
<ikonia> DaemonDEB: no thanks
<ikonia> this is not relevent to this channel
<ikonia> DaemonDEB: please read the /topic
<DaemonDEB> it's considered rude to send unsolicited PM's and ctcp requests
<ikonia> DaemonDEB: yes it is, if you wish to join #ubuntu-ops to discuss it I'd be happy to explain myself
<bruce89> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to enable backspace in screen
<maxb> ripps: um, it just works? What do you need to enable?
<ripps> maxb: No, it doesn't work for me
<maxb> The describe the exact manner and environment in which it doesn't work
<maxb> *Then
<c_korn> is the encrypted home directory already disabled in jaunty?
<ripps> maxb: "screen irssi -c Ubuntu" backspace stops working, while normal irssi backspace works
<maxb> It is specific to irssi, not shell in screen, then?
<GibbaTheHutt> does anyone have an idea how to troubleshoot gnome-keyring not working right ?
<maxb> gkr does many things, you'd need to be more specific
<ripps> maxb: well, backspace acts weird in a normal screen terminal (creates weird characters when backspacing too far), and just doesn't backspace in irssi
<maxb> precisely which weird characters?
<ripps> maxb: a box with weird symbols inside it.
<GibbaTheHutt> basically I have an ssh key. Works fine on other dists (copied straight over and perms checked). I've also tested it via ssh-agent/ssh-add and it logs me on fine via passphrase. With gnome-keyring, it prompts me for a password (which is seems to accept), but then doesn't seem to use that ssh key or somethign
<maxb> doesn't use that key when?
<GibbaTheHutt> after it asks for the password/phars
<maxb> when connecting how?
<GibbaTheHutt> erm phrase, it then tries to login
<GibbaTheHutt> via ssh, via gnome-termnal
<fatbrain> If I make changes to the Keyboard>Layout Options, where does that get stored? The setting "Alt/Win key behavior" is stuck at a non-default option, and there's no way to change it back to Default. So I need to do it manually somehow... :S
<maxb> ripps: in shell without screen, and shell inside screen, try pressing Ctrl+V, Backspace and say what symbols appear. I'm expecting ^?
<maxb> GibbaTheHutt: In the same terminal as you are trying to use ssh, run "echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK" and say the result
<ripps> maxb: pasting the character in a normal terminal shows nothing
<maxb> huh? Oh. Ctrl+V does not mean paste in this context
<ripps> oh, you mean type "ctrl+v" then "backspace within screen. That does indeed create a "^?"
<GibbaTheHutt> maxb /tmp/keyring-LZxxxx/socket.ssh
<maxb> hmm. So at least we know your session is actually trying to talk to the gkr-daemon
<maxb> GibbaTheHutt: Does "ssh-add -l" show the key?
<GibbaTheHutt> it shows a key
<GibbaTheHutt> I'm not sure if thats the one I added earlier via ssh-add though, or something via kgr
<GibbaTheHutt> gkr even
 * DaemonDEB hmmmmmms
 * DaemonDEB goes off to file a bug
 * bruce89 didn't know you had to hum before filing bugs
<DaemonDEB> it
<DaemonDEB> it's mandatory
<IntuitiveNipple> Those are the bugs I like to be assigned... happy bugs :)
<ripps> maxb: Okay, after reading a bugreport, it seems I needed to add a few bindkeys to my .screenrc. Now backspace works in irssi
<ripps> New issue; any sort of notification makes my compiz widget layer lose focus. Since this is where my terminal is, it's kind of annoying.
<tabgal> ripps, there's something about notifications stealing focus, it's a configuration issue
<arp13> hello all
<arp13> I'm having kind of problems with lvm2 package
<arp13> actually, I'm not sure, that it's about it
<arp13> but anyway...
<arp13> I got daily-build of jaunty, planned to install it, using lvm2.
<arp13> but, later, after successfull installation, when I try sudo modprobe dm_mod
<arp13> it says - FATAL: no such module
<arp13> is that a feature or bug?
<arp13> everything works fine at 8.10
<arp13> if somebody could test it, I would appreciate that much
<Turl> hi
<Turl> is the usplash final?
<Amaranth> ish
<jpds> Turl: You've been told yes in -devel.
<Turl> jpds: that guy said he wasn't sure
<Turl> I want a confirmation
<jpds> Turl: #ubuntu-art maybe?
<Turl> thanks jpds
<yofel> can anybody here set the frequency of his cpu with kernel 2.6.28? I can set it with cpufreq-select but the settings are ignored.
<Turl> yofel: I can
<yofel> odd...
<Turl> yofel: I'm using the cpufreq applet
<Turl> yofel: the one that says "CPU clock monitor" or sth like that (have a spanish Ubuntu)
<yofel> I'm usually using that too, and the settings get applied, but judging from the cpu-temperature and powertop the get ignored
<Turl> yofel: I don't think it heats more if the clock is higher but without load
<Turl> try to compile something and then test with the temperatures
<knittl> hi. i just upgraded to jaunty, but amarok won't play any music anymore :(
<dtchen> knittl: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<dtchen> more precisely, do you have both GNOME and KDE installed?
<knittl> and it didn't preserve scores and ratings from my old sqlite db
<knittl> dtchen: ubuntu with gnome and amarok
<Turl> knittl: did you try unmuting your speakers? maybe the upgrade muted them
<Turl> happened here some times
<knittl> Turl: no, i get an error in amarok
<Turl> oh, I can't help you then
<knittl> sound is kinda weird though on startup. it's cracking
<Turl> knittl: then I guess it's a pulseaudio/alsa error
<knittl> or phonon
<Turl> what?
<knittl> soundserver in kde
<usser_> ehm what happened to xchat? wheres the menubar?
<yofel> Turl: I know, i measure the temperatur with 100% CPU, and i know exactly which temperatures are possible with a set frequency
<dtchen> knittl: make sure that 1) PCM and Master are not muted or zeroed; 2) your default PulseAudio sink is the intended one (check with pavucontrol)
<usser_> oh nvm
<yofel> also powertop shows that the cpu speeds up although it should not
<dtchen> knittl: for the crackling, you should use the test kernel at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<Halow> The test kernel worked great for me, by the way. :)
<knittl> i have a selfcompiled kernel, could use that as well
<knittl> and volume is up (rhythmbox is working, and everything else too)
<DanaG> I sometimes have no sound until I mute and then unmute in pavucontrol.
<dtchen> knittl: your self-compiled kernel probably doesn't have the necessary patch
<dtchen> DanaG: known
<DanaG> It starts out unmuted... but I have to MUTE it.. and then re-unmute.
<DanaG> Known issue?  Cool.
<bruce89> same here
<knittl> dtchen: this is a jaunty specific problem then? i hadn't had problems with my own kernel in intrepid
<dtchen> Halow: how so? i.e., what were the symptoms prior and after?
<dtchen> knittl: yes, specific to jaunty. intrepid did not have a pulseaudio version capable of glitch-free.
<dtchen> as i stated in another channel, the audio stacks in hardy, intrepid, and jaunty are radically different
<knittl> ok.
<Halow> I was having crackling and stuttering. With it, everything went very smooth.
<knittl> hm, i just found a funny "bug"
<arp13> heh, nobody is using lvm2? :-(
<knittl> my volume-keys change volume of analog volume + master
<knittl> that's the reason why i can't hear a thing below 50% master
<knittl> i wondered for ages
<knittl> known issue?
<solarion> dtchen: how about here? :)
<dtchen> solarion: it has been rehashed to death in this channel
<dtchen> knittl: that's your hardware
 * solarion shrugs
<knittl> dtchen: is then a way to turn of control of master channel? so the buttons just operate on hardware?
<knittl> 50 % being muted is pretty lame ^^
<dtchen> knittl: choose different mixer controls via System> Preferences> Sound ?
<knittl> grml … too easy, haven't thought of that >.<
<DanaG> Ugh, the GDM background was far nicer when the logo wasn't so frickin' huge.\
<DanaG> And was nestled nicely in the corner.
<dtchen> i'm convinced that if you're staring at gdm more often than twice per week, something's wrong ;-)
<dtchen> (obviously i'm biased, as that is one user on one computer.)
<knittl> jaunty's really responsive, i'm astonished
<knittl> gnome/gui that is
<DanaG> I also WAS using the gdm background as wallpaper... but now it's gone fugly.
<billybigrigger_> dtchen: what about on a laptop? i see gdm everyday on my laptop
<dtchen> billybigrigger_: your usage patterns are likely vastly different to mine
<billybigrigger_> probably
<dtchen> i rarely reboot
<billybigrigger_> but i dont leave my laptop running 24/7, my desktop is another story
<dtchen> right, i don't either. i suspend-to-ram and resume from it.
<billybigrigger_> fair enough, i should get used to doing that :P
<DrHalan> suspending is slower than rebooting for me :()
<billybigrigger_> lol what?
 * billybigrigger_ just try suspend
<billybigrigger_> no way thats slower than reboot
<solarion> actually, there is
<solarion> unlikely, tho
<billybigrigger_> cant believe i tried kde again, back to gnome
<solarion> just never say "no way taht X is possible" 'cause nature will just specifically go out and find a way to show you how wrong you can be. :)
<billybigrigger> solarion, so true
<knittl> hm, on restarting amarok i get an error (warning?) that playback doesn't work (something with phonon, blabla) and falling back to default
<dtchen> knittl: what's the precise error?
<dtchen> knittl: if Phonon is reporting that ALSA is not available and that it's falling back to PulseAudio, that's expected.
<dtchen> knittl: (i.e., PulseAudio is the default subsystem in GNOME)
<knittl> ha, it works!
<knittl> needed to install phonon-backend-xine
<aboSamoor> dtchen: I was reading about 2.6.29 kernel. It is said that it has patches for alsa codecs. Should I try them ?
<atiredmachine> Hello, since this morning my Jaunty no longer runs in graphics mode.  As soon as GDM is supposed to run I have black and white bars scrolling across my screen and nothing else happens.
<dtchen> 2.6.29 is no less broken
<dtchen> you need to try alsa-driver git HEAD
<dtchen> stable, not unstable
<aboSamoor> dtchen: can I compile alsa driver against 28 kernel ?
<atiredmachine> I assume a recent XORG update is incompatible with my system.  Is there anything I can do?
<aboSamoor> atiredmachine: look at and paste .xsession-errors ;)
<dtchen> aboSamoor: sure. you just need headers installed for the target kernel.
<atiredmachine> alright, I'll boot back up into ubuntu and see what's in there.
<c_korn> I currently installed the jaunty daily in virtualbox. my gdm does not start after I installed the guest additions: http://pastebin.com/f68d3295f
<c_korn> is this an ubuntu or virtualbox problem?
<aboSamoor> dtchen: I used to compile the wireless drivers, they have very nice tools to install and uninstall the drivers, are they available if I download git snapshot ?
<charlie-tca> c_korn: did it work before you installed guest additions?
<c_korn> yes
<dtchen> aboSamoor: autotoolised. make {,un}install
<charlie-tca> I think it is virtualbox
<BUGabundo> charlie-tca: hey
<BUGabundo> humm intuitivenipple is gone
<aboSamoor> dtchen: no autotoolised in the git tar.gz file ! searching for tutorial for compilation ...
<bruce89> aboSamoor: autogen.sh
<atiredmachine> Hey, where do I find that .xsession-log?
<dtchen> ~/.xsession-errors or what?
<atiredmachine> that's confusing to me, so xsession runs under a user even though it launches before  a person has logged in?
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I think those are the session errors
<BUGabundo> *after* k/GDM login
<aboSamoor> bruce89: I have program called autogen, no file autogen.sh I downloaded this file [http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=snapshot;h=70f7845ac33bf96b6e62178e83c67b82659ae9e5]
<dtchen> if you're looking for X Window System logs, see /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<dtchen> s/X Window System/Xorg/
<atiredmachine> ok, sorry, so as soon as GDM tries launching my display just goes haywire, and somebody told me to look at a log file, but I don't know where to find it.
<BUGabundo> atiredmachine: 1st try to choose failsafe session
<BUGabundo> you can choose it from k/gdm
<atiredmachine> gdm doesn't load
<aboSamoor> atiredmachine: vim ~/.xsession-errors
<bruce89> aboSamoor: read the INSTALL file
<atiredmachine> I'm saying that nothing graphical (including GDM itself) works.
<BUGabundo> ok atiredmachine
<BUGabundo> what CPU?
<BUGabundo> ATi?
<atiredmachine> Thinkpad T43
<BUGabundo> please reboot into recovery console, and try to run XFIX
<DanaG> T43?  What video card?
<atiredmachine> Tried it
<atiredmachine> ATI
<DanaG> I have a Mobility HD3650 (or as HP calls it, the Mobility FireGL V5700), and I just plain can't use fglrx -- it panics.
<BUGabundo> most probably you have been it by some bug of the new driver
<atiredmachine> 64mb ATI X300 video card
<BUGabundo> atiredmachine: please reboot into recovery console, and try to run XFIX
<atiredmachine> BUGabundo, I'm pretty sure I already have to no avail, but I will try again.  I'll be back shortly.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> humm
<BUGabundo> I don't have much experience with ATi cards
<BUGabundo> I only owned NVs and Intels
<BUGabundo> but shouldn't at least the OpenSource driver work
<DrHalan> community-themes and gnome-themes-ubuntu seems to be the same now...
<BUGabundo> even in bad performance?
<BUGabundo> NVs always works
<atiredmachine> I'm pretty sure I've been using the open source driver, as there has been no fglrx driver hitherto for Jaunty, am I not correct?
<DrHalan> i recommend using ati
<DrHalan> the open source driver became kinda fast now. At least i can play games like nexuiz on my laptop
<DanaG> My biggest gripe with radeon is lack of power management.
<sebsebseb> I am quite happy at the gnome set up I just did.   some backgrounds will allow   for colours at the top and bottom of them, if they don't fill up the screen
<sebsebseb> in this Gnome :D
<DrHalan> oh my god they finally did it. the dust theme is now in ubuntu-desktop =)
<sebsebseb> set up isn't quite how I  wanted I guess, but  whatever this will do
<sebsebseb> DrHalan: the dust theme?????
<DanaG> Anyone know why compiz thinks the r300 doesn't do texture_from_pixmap?
<DrHalan> sebsebseb: yes it has been on the wiki for some time, then in community-themes and now it is in gnome-themes-ubuntu which gets installed by ubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> DrHalan: maybe blubuntu GDM should be a default for  GDM.  instead of just in the repo as an option
<BUGabundo> DanaG: my nvidia even with closed drivers has no way to control the power
<sebsebseb> DrHalan: I love the blubuntu gdm screen
<BUGabundo> and from my POV its 90% on 100%
<DrHalan> its nice :)
<sebsebseb> DrHalan: used that since hardy or something, not sure how long it's been in the repo for
<sebsebseb> DrHalan: you know it as well?
<DrHalan> yeah sure i tried blubuntu
<DrHalan> but i think dust is much nicer, i like dark themes but darkroom sucked
<sebsebseb> the theme won't work though
<sebsebseb> well  errors for the theme
<DrHalan> yeah i remember i had to remove it at some point
<sebsebseb> I don't like black on my computer except for like text
<sebsebseb> so
<sebsebseb> that new default ubuntu gdm
<sebsebseb> I don't like it much
<bruce89> can't please everyone
<sebsebseb> I had seen screenshots before going 9.04.  and then I tried it yesterday, after upgrading, and no thanks.   blubuntu for the win :)
<bruce89> it's always the same
<sebsebseb> xubuntu's mist theme as an option as well.  or whatever it was.  for gdm.  not sure if I had that before
<sebsebseb> bruce89: what is?
<bruce89> the complaining about the theme
<sebsebseb> bruce89: heh yeah
<sebsebseb> well Ubuntu do crappy themes really
<bruce89> literally
<sebsebseb> however  the darker default background, I quite like that
<sebsebseb> this lighter one is ok as well
<sebsebseb> for 9.04
 * jpds likes the themes.
<aboSamoor> bruce89: INSTALL file says that I have to run ./configure, but there is no file called configure in the tar file i downloaded !
<bruce89> aboSamoor: true
<BUGabundo> here is my desktop/theme today http://fileland.bugabundo.net/fotos/Linux/Desktop/20-03-2009.png.php
<sebsebseb> yeah if Canocial are reading this right now, or  later on by reading the log. well here is my advice to them.   get a proper Ubuntu eye candy team sorted out,  or  Windows 7 is rather likely to  be better than Ubuntu by a long way, when it comes to default backgrounds and log in screens.
<sebsebseb> yeah  Microsoft are  getting quite good with  eye candy in WIndows now
<sebsebseb> starting to be
<bruce89> if they are listening, stop being so arrogant
<sebsebseb> bruce89: lol
<bruce89> http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotg.png
<sebsebseb> people like pretty graphics
<sebsebseb> it matters
<bruce89> not everyone
<aboSamoor> bruce89: I feel stupid :/ sorry  for disturbance
<sebsebseb> bruce89: well  average computer users do, and isn't that who we would like starting to use Ubuntu?
<bruce89> aboSamoor: you're allowed to ask questions
<bruce89> sebsebseb: I don't care
<aboSamoor> bruce89: the idea there is no configure file in the tar file, what am I supposed to do ?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: some more  backgrounds can be added from the repo,  and some of those are quite nice, but that's not clear to   newbies
<bruce89> aboSamoor: I see, the INSTALL files says something
<bruce89> aboSamoor: line 144, "Compilation from HG sources"
<BUGabundo> studies show that >85% never change their Desktop theme
<ripps> The latest kernel seems to be kinda unstable. I've been getting more freezes and kernel oops the past two days than the entire month I've been using Jaunty
<jpds> sebsebseb: You're more than free to download the source, and do all the hard work yourself.
<bruce89> BUGabundo: such as me (usually)
<BUGabundo> ripps: humm what GPU?
<barberio> Hi. Can anyone confirm that the latest python2.6-minimal build lacks zlib support?
<sebsebseb> jpds: heh I would if I could,   who are you by the way?
<BUGabundo> bruce89: seen mine? nothing in there is standard
<BUGabundo> barberio: you already asked it on a more "smart" #
<ripps> BUGabundo: radeon rv350
<BUGabundo> here you won't find extra details
<BUGabundo> ripps: I blame it on the new driver
<bruce89> usually I'm lazy
<atiredmachine> I'm back.  my ~/.xsession-error file is non-existant
<ripps> BUGabundo: well, I would have considered that, but the driver was updated several days prior to the kernel update and everything was fine.
<BUGabundo> ripps: it just got updated 2 days ago
<BUGabundo> atiredmachine: it's a mistery
<BUGabundo> but did you manage to login in a safe session?
<atiredmachine> to the prompt, yeah, no problem.
<jpds> sebsebseb: apt-get source <packagename> is your friend.
<ripps> Oh, I must not have noticed an update slipped in more recently
<atiredmachine> but if I run startx I see whatever was left in the video buffer, but a glitched version of it.
<sebsebseb> jpds: yeah what about it?
<bruce89> jpds: depends what you're doing
<atiredmachine> which in this case was the windows logoff screen
<DanaG> oh yeah, ALSA no longer uses HG.
<DanaG> Now I think it uses git.
<bruce89> doesn't everything?
<DanaG> MY FACE doesn't. =þ
<DanaG> s/.*FACE/YOUR MOM/
<DanaG> =þ
<bruce89> No, I don't think she'd have much use for it
<DanaG> Sorry, I just couldn't resist making that joke.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: calm down!
<DanaG> =þ
<atiredmachine> Somebody was suggesting that I might be able to try to switch drivers?
<bruce89> even though I don't understand it
<BUGabundo> atiredmachine: recovery console, root,
<BUGabundo> and apt-get remove --purge PACKAGE
<atiredmachine> BUGabundo, and what package would I be removing?
<BUGabundo> #poll: does touchpad multi touch NOT work for how many in here? 2 user on identica say it doesn't!
<BUGabundo> atiredmachine: beats me!
<atiredmachine> how do I find out what video driver my system is using?
<aboSamoor> bruce89: where is the alsa kernel folder supposed to be ?
<bruce89> haven't a clue
<bruce89> BUGabundo: WORKSFORME
<BUGabundo> thnks bruce89... anyone else? foo or false?
<yofel> atiredmachine: what video card do you have? (lspci | grep VGA)
<atiredmachine> yofel 64mb ATI X300 video card
 * DanaG has a touchpad that has the multi-finger features just plain LOCKED OUT.
<BUGabundo> dtchen: ping
<BUGabundo> 7ffc7fdb4000-7ffc7fdba000 r-xp 00000000 08:01 481878                     /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so
<BUGabundo> 7ffc7fdba000-7ffc7ffb9000 ---p 00006000 08:01 481878                     /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_moAborted (core dumped)
<DanaG> Thaaanks, Synaptics!
<BUGabundo> pidgin crashing all night
<BUGabundo> runnig it now on gdb to catch a full bt
<BUGabundo> DanaG: ok so -1 from you
<BUGabundo> is that buggy or hw lack of support?
<yofel> atiredmachine: check if you have xorg-driver-fglrx installed and try reinstalling it
<atiredmachine> yofel how do I check that?
<atiredmachine> nevermind, I think I can figure that out.
<atiredmachine> yofel, if I uninstall the fglxr driver, will it default to the open source driver?
<atiredmachine> or how do I use the open source driver instead?
<atiredmachine> nevermind, I figured that out as well
<Cycom> ok, I figured I should share this great success here.
<Borg7-9> is it true that 9.04 will boot f***ing fast
<Cycom> I'm running Ubuntu Jaunty Alpha 6, Cedega, and Steam.  I just played Left 4 Dead fullscreen with models and textures set to high.  I could shoot zombies.  My voice chat worked.  I was able to quickjoin a game.
<Cycom> It just. Freaking. Worked.
<bruce89> ew
<BUGabundo> great Cycom
<Cycom> I had to change some settings on L4D first, launching it with -dxlevel 80, but everything else was just like "oh yeah, supported!"
<BUGabundo> remmeber to donate to WineHQ Project
<BUGabundo> for their wonderful work
<Borg7-9> wait jaunty its not even beta yet?? its only 3 weeks away
<Cycom> BUGabundo: indeed!
<BUGabundo> anything is good
<BUGabundo> if everyone helps out, the project can be even better
<Cycom> Borg7-9: 30 days away. final release is slated for April 23rd, isn't it?
<BUGabundo> Cycom: yes
<sebsebseb> yes Wine is getting there
<sebsebseb> ,but people should try and run native stuff :)
<Cycom> sebsebseb: there isn't a native linux client for steam. we don't have the market share yet :)
<sebsebseb> yeah  market share exactly
<Borg7-9> damn Cycom :( my b-day is on 20th :( can they release it sooner :P
<sebsebseb> it really is a joke how programs like Wine are so important these days on Desktop Linux, because the crappy OS has most of the market
<Cycom> Borg7-9: heh. I wish. but wouldn't you rather they release it BETTER!
 * bruce89 has never properly used wine
<Cycom> sebsebseb: well, I'm running office 2007 on here too.  Basically, I'm running the windows software I need / want that I can't get FOSS.
<Cycom> Everything else (video player, web browser, etc. etc.) is all free stuff.
<atiredmachine> hey guys, thanks.  I uninstalled the proprietary driver and that fixed the problem.
<sebsebseb> Cycom: uhmmmmm tehse are all nice to, but sure will lack certain features that Office 2007 have.   ,but yes these are all nice :)  Open Office, KOffice,  Abiword, and Gnumeric
<Cycom> atiredmachine: running an ATI video card?
<thiebaude> sebsebseb: i agree
<atiredmachine> cycom, yes
<BUGabundo> Borg7-9: sure just fro your: RC
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: to which comment?
<Cycom> sebsebseb: I'd be using Evolution if it didn't hang/crash so often.
<thiebaude> crappy OS remark
<sebsebseb> Cycom: what about Thunderbird?
<BUGabundo> Cycom: video too? no closed codec?
<Cycom> sebsebseb: doesn't support exchange.
<BUGabundo> only ogg/vogg ?
<thiebaude> ie6 is so crap on ubuntu
<Cycom> BUGabundo: oh, yeah, I have closed codecs. Forgot about that. Medibuntu.
<atiredmachine> Ever since I started using Jaunty my system has defaulted to the open source driver, so I have no idea why all of a sudden this morning it had switched over the the proprietary driver
<sebsebseb> Cycom: well I guess it would have by now, but Firefox is Mozilla's priority, hence why  Firefox 3.1 is nearly out, and Thunderbird is still on version 2
<BUGabundo> Cycom: no closed Firmware for devices?
<sebsebseb> would have been by now above
<Cycom> BUGabundo: not on this box, no.
<BUGabundo> touchpad, disk, mem, LCD, BT?
<Cycom> BUGabundo: my video driver is the nvidia one. forgot about that too.
<BUGabundo> are you really sure?
<BUGabundo> ehehe
<BUGabundo> so you see? you live surrounded by closed source
<BUGabundo> even if you have good intentions
<sebsebseb> ,but browsers  are more important than  what email client someone uses anyway.  browsers, well their rendering enginge to be exact, dicates,  what happens to the web.  hence why the web is not that great, since IE has most of the market and  lacks  tons of webstandards coding suppourt
<sebsebseb> Cycom
<Cycom> BUGabundo: this is true, but I am making progress :)
<BUGabundo> but, hey, next time, when installing , choose F6 and the FOSS only
<sebsebseb> uh  at typing stuff to quick before I checked it, above it was meant to say dictates
<Cycom> my favorite part is that Ubuntu has support for my sound card when vista did not.
<sebsebseb> well I don't get any log in sound in this 9.04 alpha6, but oh well,  and I guess that will be fixed for the final anyway
<c_korn> is there a way to automatically install the build-depends when inside a chroot?
 * DanaG has no binary drivers in place, unless vboxdrv happens to count.
<BUGabundo> DanaG: wanna bet?
 * BUGabundo bets a Banana Dance!
<bruce89> nice
<DanaG> Well, does the iwlwifi firmware count?  It's not a driver, per se.
<bruce89> someone tells me that Pidgin doesn't work without that infernal indicator nonsense
<BUGabundo> I said firmware above!
<BUGabundo> bruce89: pidgin DOES work without
<BUGabundo> or it should
<bruce89> allegedly it just exits
<BUGabundo> really?
<bruce89> see #ubuntu-offtopic
<Milos_SD> what patches are included in ubuntu generic kernel?
<BUGabundo> bruce89: mine is a bit crashy tonight
<BUGabundo> it even made Notication Applet reload!
<Milos_SD> I want to compile kernel with 1000 Hz timer but don't know if to compile kernel that ubuntu provides or vanila one from kernel.org
<MTecknology> I'm trying to connect to a VPN server using network-manager-openvpn. I'm running it through cli right now. It acts like it connects but then my connectivity dies completely. I get this error in the process. ** (nm-applet:10854): WARNING **: Unhandled setting secret type (write) 'vpn/secrets' : 'GHashTable_gchararray+gchararray_'
<BUGabundo> MTecknology: can you test NM PPA version?
<BUGabundo> oh wait
<BUGabundo> you are on jaunty
<BUGabundo> archive is higher then PPA
<BUGabundo> please file a bug
<BUGabundo> you will need this
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/DebuggingNetworkManager
<Peddy> How do I enable removable device notifications such as this one? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Treatment%20of%20hardware%20device%20detection
<BUGabundo> Peddy: I see them
<BUGabundo> .... sometimes
<BUGabundo> not sure why not always!
<Peddy> hehe, so when you plug in a USB flash drive, you see that?
<Peddy> because they work for pidgin and volume control (and wifi) notifications, but not removeable devices and things
<Peddy> (for me)
<MTecknology> what application do I launch to manage the gnome keyring?
<MTecknology> I always thought there was a gnome-keyring-manager but I'm not seeing it
<c_korn> seahorse?
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> hrm.... nm-applet isn't able to communicate w/ that tool
<MTecknology> ** (nm-connection-editor:4667): WARNING **: couldn't communicate with gnome keyring daemon via dbus: Failed to execute program gnome-keyring-daemon: Success
<MTecknology> that seems to be the cause of my issues
<MTecknology> ya, I'll file a bug about it later
<MTecknology> I think I'm seeing abother bug too
<BUGabundo> need a confirmation/opinion:
<BUGabundo> should Notifications expire no longer needed details?
<BUGabundo> ex, exaile musics that you past fw...
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-21
<MTecknology> I wonder if there's a firewall rule on the router that's making it so when I connect to it, the rest of my connections die
<teethdood> anyone else having problems with totem/mplayer/vlc crashing when playing any kind of media files?
<BUGabundo> teethdood: what kind?
<BUGabundo> mine worked today
<teethdood> BUGabundo: when clicking a media file, the thing would crash. Second attempt to play would result in X restarting
<teethdood> the error is relating to python (?) not having enough resources (?)
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> corrupt icon crash
<BUGabundo> maybe the new
<BUGabundo> tumbnailer is messed up on your system
<BUGabundo> dmsup: strange nick!
<BUGabundo> hey dude usw works flawselly again!
<BUGabundo> I can resume from hibernate (4GiBs of ram) under 13 sec
<BUGabundo> without it would take more then a min
<teethdood> BUGabundo: what should I do? reinstall certain packages?
<BUGabundo> humm clear ~/.thumb....
<BUGabundo> cwillu: did you get that?
<cwillu> BUGabundo, failed test :p
<BUGabundo> really?
<BUGabundo> here it works....
<teethdood> BUGabundo: welp, removing ~/.thumbnails didn't help
<Dillizar> what is the easyest way to put ubuntu in a usb stick
<Dillizar> can i just coppy the files :)
<Dillizar> cpy*
<Dillizar> copy*
<ripps> Dillizar: use the usb-creator tool
<BUGabundo> Dillizar: usb-creator
<BUGabundo> Dillizar: copy won't work... need syslinux to make it boot
<Dillizar> is it in add/remove?
<Dillizar> will the usb be a "live usb"
<Dillizar> :)
<BUGabundo> it should be installed on jaunty and ibex
<BUGabundo> you have the option to create just live or permanent
<Dillizar> but i want 9.04 :(
<Dillizar> and i cant wait any longer
<Dillizar> are there any BIG bugs :)
<BUGabundo> Dillizar: its still alpha
<BUGabundo> it can and will cause breakage
<Dillizar> yeah you are right
<Dillizar> but
<BUGabundo> none the less if you read the documentation
<BUGabundo> and help out filing bugs,
<Dillizar> if i install alfa can i update it later to regular??
<BUGabundo> sure, welcome on board
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> it keeps getting updated
<BUGabundo> all the time
<BUGabundo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/TechnicalOverview
<Dillizar> so from alfa will become beta
<BUGabundo> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/alpha6
<BUGabundo> please read this ^^^^^^^^
<Dillizar> but i want xubuntu :)
<BUGabundo> to upgrade, please make backups of your data
<BUGabundo> its the same
<BUGabundo> it should upgrade to the same flaouver
<BUGabundo> them make sure you remove or comment any non oficial repo
<BUGabundo> and all PPAs
<Dillizar> ppa?
<BUGabundo> then start update-manager -d
<Dillizar> why -d?
<BUGabundo> Dillizar: don't worry, if you don't know you prob don't have one
<bruce89> check for unstable ones
<BUGabundo> -d jumpts to devel branch
<Dillizar> cool
<Dillizar> i will download it tonight
<BUGabundo> -c jumps to lastest stable... currenly ibex
<Dillizar> BUGabundo just tell me this
<BUGabundo> Dillizar: PLEASE make backups.! and test them too
<Dillizar> as i read
<BUGabundo> don't want you to loose data
<BUGabundo> and read those links I provided
<Dillizar> 9.04 will be the FASTEST os
<BUGabundo> they will help you out a lot
<Dillizar> for booting that is
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> many users notice it!
<BUGabundo> even on older PCs
<Dillizar> damn
<Dillizar> yeah
<BUGabundo> a friend of mine is running xubuntu on a 4/5 years old acer
<Dillizar> thats what one guy said that 9.04 xubuntu runs fatser
<BUGabundo> and says jaunty is faster then ibex was
<Dillizar> lol
 * Dillizar have 10-11 years old laptop
<Dillizar> damn you BUGabundo i cant wait till tommorow to install it
<Dillizar> :)
<BUGabundo> Dillizar: ah????????
<Dillizar> i will stay all night long and am already 48h awake and have exam tomorrow
<BUGabundo> 10 yo?
<BUGabundo> how much ram?
<Dillizar> 256
<Dillizar> :)
<Dillizar> dude
<BUGabundo> its going to be low....
<Dillizar> it was like 3000$ at that time
<Dillizar> :D
<BUGabundo> performance is going to suffer
<Dillizar> 366mhz
<BUGabundo> go to sleep!
<Dillizar> :D
<BUGabundo> its better to be fresh
<Dillizar> i have an exam tomorrow
<BUGabundo> and relax AFTER exam
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> i am
<BUGabundo> to test out all the new stuff on Ubuntu
<Dillizar> tekken and weed :D
<Dillizar> yeah
<Dillizar> what is that internet desktop
<Dillizar> i didnt understand
<BUGabundo> me neither!
<BUGabundo> what are you talking about?
<Dillizar> brings the internet closer to the desktop
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> just PUB
<BUGabundo> never come through
<Dillizar> whats that
<hix> .oO( sometimes watching #ubuntu+1 is better than any tv-show *g)
<Dillizar> lol
 * Halow agrees.
<Dillizar> how come
<BUGabundo> hix: why?
<hix> its entertaining. ;)
 * BUGabundo goes back to read his unlimit RSS feeds. wonk if you guys want my shared feed
 * Dillizar will go home to get ready for his exam called "First aid"
<hix> sounds useful. good luck then.
<Dillizar> yeah its for the stupid driving license
<hix> ah, kissing puppies
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> a guy did that today
<Dillizar> HOW STUPID YOU NEED TO BE
<Dillizar> you just need to show it not french kiss it
<hix>  did that 25 yrs ago.. sigh, getting old
<Dillizar> i wasnt born then :P
<hix>  ;)
<BUGabundo> 28 yo here and countng
<Dillizar> 23 on 20th of april :P
<hix> passed the 40 while ago ;)
<Dillizar> 3 days before the first connact with 9.04
<Dillizar> :P
<charlie-tca> guess I won't say
 * charlie-tca mumbles something about really young people around here...
<Dillizar> lol
<Dillizar> damn ubuntu made a new turn in OS
<Dillizar> linux was dunno nothing before ubuntu
<Dillizar> :)
<Dillizar> before that i was using KDE mandriva with errors all the time
<hix> can't agree fully here. but ubuntu made it better, no question.
<charlie-tca> long as they keep us informed, it works pretty good
<Dillizar> cheers and beers dudes and dudese if there are :P
 * BUGabundo nods to charlie-tca irony
<hix> prepare kissing puppies and learn something useful ;)
<Dillizar> :)
<Dillizar> thanks
<BUGabundo> just so that I get it right (and remember I'm sleepy), charlie-tca that back-up email was yours right?
<charlie-tca> yes it was
<charlie-tca> and yes, you know what I mean
<BUGabundo> never got to thank you.... enough
<BUGabundo> felt good
<charlie-tca> He just pissed me off with his comments
<BUGabundo> and that smuck smile
<charlie-tca> no need to thank me. I meant what I said
<charlie-tca> I have been around long enough to know that not everybody will speak up, and there is not any reason to add a "me too"
<charlie-tca> Obviously, he wasn't around long enough yet
<BUGabundo> you should have read a private email, me , martin and Marc had!
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> I did notice he never pulled that one out again
<BUGabundo> 78 unread -devel emails!!! don't this ppl sleep?
<crashsystems> Anyone know when bug #308191 might be fixed?
<charlie-tca> never
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 308191 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics "Multi fingers touch doesn't be correctly recognized" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/308191
<BUGabundo> hey crashsystems thanks for coming up
<crashsystems> np
<BUGabundo> only saw danaG complain
<BUGabundo> about HW lacking support
<crashsystems> this looks like the one that is giving me problems
<BUGabundo> everyone else say FOO
<crashsystems> I mainly want this feature to work so  I can impress my windows using friends :D
<BUGabundo> eheeh
<BUGabundo> I show it off too
<BUGabundo> and compiz
<BUGabundo> and gnome DO
<crashsystems> it would be really cool to somehow bind the pinch movement to the compiz zoom plugin
<charlie-tca> crashsystems: don't let the bug go more than about two weeks without a comment. Like "still broken in Jaunty daily dated ??????"
<charlie-tca> It helps get some attention on it
<crashsystems> ok, will comment
<BUGabundo> yeah finch would be nice
 * charlie-tca should keep quiet
<crashsystems> is there any sort of tests I could run on my laptop that would provide useful data for this?
<BUGabundo> its over my head
<BUGabundo> can't help u ther
<crashsystems> who would know the answer to that question?
<BUGabundo> any more then to go to #ubuntu-x and ask tehre
<charlie-tca> I don't know of any. I didn't see the decline on it. That means it probably will get fixed after jaunty comes out.
<charlie-tca> But the squeaky wheel thing works, anyway
<BUGabundo> squeaky what?
<charlie-tca> crashsystems: here, supply what this asks for: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingTouchpadDetection
<BUGabundo> never though I would say this... but I miss Notifications ...
<BUGabundo> ...support in Kmail! hate the current popup
<crashsystems> I love notify-ods.
<bruce89> not again
<charlie-tca> BUGabundo: squeaky wheel gets the grease - Those that make the noise will get results, generally
<BUGabundo> ahh
 * BUGabundo goes back to feed reading
<BUGabundo> only 321 on fab2
<charlie-tca> well, time to go eat, too
<crashsystems> Based upon the instructions at the link charlie-tca gave me, I've generated 4 files I want to attach to the bug report. Can I only attach one per comment?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> LP limitation
<crashsystems> so the people subscribed to the bug will get to suffer from multiple email notifications :D
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> I get many tens of lp bug mail per day
<BUGabundo> not counting NM* packages
<BUGabundo> currencly have 800+ unread
<BUGabundo> yay
<crashsystems> lol
<BUGabundo> crashsystems: you can email them, and have it only in on email
<crashsystems> files attached
<hggdh> well, if you attache then quick enough, one single email should be generated with all of them
<crashsystems> looks like I'm just not that fast
<hggdh> heh
<sagredo> hi alpha friends. I would like to update to the 2.6.29 kernel, where do you recommend I start
<DanaG> http://blog.redvoodoo.org/2009/02/jaunty-kernel-bits.html
<negonicrac_> has anyone got nvidia drivers to work through hardware drivers?
<Belboz99> Hey all, so, Alpha 6 is out, I'm running it on my laptop and it's doing "OK", I'm debating whether or not to upgrade my desktop to it or not
<crashsystems> Belboz99 the official answer would be "if you like bug hunting, go for it!"
<Belboz99> lol crashsystems, I've done my fair share of that on the laptop already, been using 9.04 since Alpha 4 ;)
<Belboz99> Actually, I installed Alpha 1 in a VM when it first shipped, that was fun! :)
<crashsystems> if it works well on a live cd/dvd on that desktop, and you've backed up the data, I'd say go for it
<Belboz99> cool
<Belboz99> I have almost all my data on other partitions, and on the server
<Belboz99> the server's always the last one to jump versions ;)
<Belboz99> it runs Mythbuntu while hosting 4 websites and acting as a router / firewall for the wired and wireless LAN :-D
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/256820
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 256820 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[gma965] x server crashes when watching movies" [Unknown,In progress]
<nemo> so I was reading this
<nemo> because intel driver was crashing for me with various video players using xv
<nemo> several people in that bug mentioned disabling randr
<nemo> does anyone here know how one *does* that?
<Belboz99> crashsystems: I do have a question about future Radeon Support though for the Xpress 200 series
<crashsystems> i don't know much about ATI cards, as I have an Intel
<Belboz99> basically, the binary ATI driver no longer works, and the Open Source drivers lack 3D accell
<Belboz99> The binary is broken on the ATI end (of course)
<dercomputer> hello everyone, i have a total noob question
<Belboz99> ATI says it will never include support for the latest Xorg for that model of GPU
<Belboz99> am I completely FUBAR with Radeon Xpress 200 and 3D accell?
<Belboz99> shoot der
<nemo> Section "ServerFlags"
<nemo> Option "RandR" "false"
<nemo> EndSection
<nemo> guess I'll give that a shot...
<dercomputer> When jaunty is officially released, if i am upgrading from a previous version of Ubuntu (e.g. 8.10), will it format my drive in order to convert to ext4?
<crashsystems> dercomputer your partition should stay the same
<crdlb> dercomputer: ext3 is still the default
<crashsystems> it is possible to upgrade ext3 to ext4 after the upgrade
<charlie-tca> dercomputer: it is your choice whether or no to upgrade to ext4
<dercomputer> oh OK, i was under the impression that 9.04 was ext4 by default
<dercomputer> thanks for your help everyone
<crdlb> no, 9.10 at the earliest for that
<nemo> well
<nemo> that wasn't it
<nemo> *sigh*
<nemo> anyone else using intel driver getting mplayer/vlc crashes?
<crashsystems> nemo, I had been getting mplayer crashes, but that stopped after some recent codecs updates
<RAOF> Belboz99: Do the open source drivers _really_ lack 3d accel for the Xpress 200?  One of the reasons fglrx dropped support for the old chips was that they _did_ have 3d support.
<nemo> crashsystems: ah. mine are still happening
<nemo> although. -vo x11 does seem to work
<RAOF> Belboz99: There are a number of ways that you can inadvertantly break the open-source 3d support, though.  Such as (a) having an fglrx package installed, or (b) having installed fglrx from the website at any point in the past.
<nemo> (as opposed to -vo xv)
<crashsystems> have you looked for bugs in launchpad?
<nemo> and my wimpy machine is still fast enough to do ok with -zoom 1
<nemo> crashsystems: the one above that I linked, that someone closed out
<nemo> launchpad is very aggressive at closing out bugs, even if there were no fixed :-/
<RAOF> Feel free to reopen them if they are not actually fixed (assuming that they weren't closed for some other reason, like "we asked for some information, and never got an answer")
<nemo> RAOF: heh. "we got half a dozen confirmations, but initial reporter didn't answer us so we'll close it out :D )
<nemo> "
<nemo> meh. anyway :)
<nemo> x11 is a decent workaround for me - I'll assume current intel driver is sucky and hope for future improvement
<RAOF> Sometimes bugs are closed too aggressively.  Want to post the bug number?
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/256820
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 256820 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[gma965] x server crashes when watching movies" [Unknown,In progress]
<nemo> my symptoms don't *exactly* match this one, so I hestitate to say this one was too aggressive
<nemo> I've noticed this in past though ;)
<nemo> for me, it doesn't lock up. it just crashes
<nemo> and I get an actual trace in Xorg.0.log
<nemo> [   90.855281] (EE) intel(0): Failed to pin xv buffer
<crashsystems> nemo did you run a backtrace? I hear that can be rather useful.
<nemo> 6: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so(XvdiPutImage+0x190) [0xb78d389
<nemo> 0]
<nemo> crashsystems: I have heard that :-p
<nemo> but then. there's an actual backtrace in the Xorg log
<nemo> including, oh, function names :)
<crashsystems> ah, ok
<crashsystems> function names could be useful...
<nemo> oogling now for "pin xv buffer" and XvdiPutImage and crash
<nemo> googling
<RAOF> nemo: That seems properly closed, yeah :)
<nemo> darn. nothing
<nemo> RAOF: yeah, yeah :-p
<nemo> if I find one in future that annoys me, I'll be sure to link you :D
<nemo> hm
<nemo> XvdiPutimage crash in mplayer
<nemo> I get a hit here:
<nemo> http://www.archivum.info/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/2008-07/msg04805.html
<nemo> but. is in *hardy*
<nemo> seems a tad unlikely it'd be same bug in a much later intel driver and Xorg
<nemo> 'course, that one says "memcpy" - to get that I'll have to add a debug lib
<teethdood> playing media files are failing for me. Please take a look http://pastebin.com/d20efe2dc
<RAOF> teethdood: That's a video driver issue.  What driver?
<RAOF> teethdood: (incidentally, that means that pastebinning /var/log/Xorg.0.log is going to be necessary)
<ribo> anyone here using jaunty xubuntu alpha6 alternet amd64 iso?
<ribo> *alternate
<teethdood> RAOF: here's my Xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/d4b3380bb
<crdlb> hmm, I guess textured video requires acceleration, which is broken due to (EE) intel(0): Cannot support DRI with frame buffer width > 2048.
<crdlb> but it ought to fall back to overlay video
<DanaG> heh, stupid plymouth.  Refuses to ever, ever, ever load anything but details.so.
<DanaG> Ever.
 * DanaG hopes Plymouth won't be that broken in Jaunty+1
<DanaG> i.e. Karmic
<crashsystems> I refuse to call it anything other than 9.10
<Halow> Don't like koalas? ;)
 * DanaG seems to have bad video karma.
<DanaG> nouveau hammers both cpu and hard drive... and fglrx... panics.
<crashsystems> don't like offensive cuteness.
<SeveredCross> Plymouth works nicely here. :>
<DanaG> Now THIS, is cuteness: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/Konachan.com%20-%2017601.jpg
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/ccs_1221630875446.jpg
<DanaG> Sorry, I just had to tease for that calling it "offensive cuteness" =þ
<crdlb> teethdood: are you actually using a very wide resolution (with two monitors)?
<teethdood> crdlb: no. dell laptop, 1280x800
<DanaG> Stupid plymouth.
<crdlb> teethdood: then fix your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DanaG> Even if I show-splash, it still... loads details.so.
<crdlb> you've got a Virtual line, which is telling X that you need a very high resolution
<crashsystems> I take it the PPA for Plymouth is not quite ready for regular usage?
<DanaG> Not for me, for sure.
<DanaG> It just plain does nothing for me.  =þ
<teethdood> crdlb: Virtual	2640 800 wow good man
<teethdood> ok restarting X, brb
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> NOT FIXED.
<DanaG> What should I mark it?
<DanaG> It's not fixed.  =þ
<DanaG> So, I want to mark it.. not fixed.. but I'm not sure what status to choose.
<RAOF> New, probably.
<teethdood> crdlb: working  now. Thanks
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/hp-slideshow.zip
<DanaG> Bright == noon; dark == night; middle = morn and evening.
<DanaG> I put the hp-slideshow dir in /usr/share/backgrounds
<crdlb> .zip? :(
<DanaG> I can .tar.gz it.
<DanaG> Though note that currently I've only customized the widescreen one.
<DanaG> I'd need to dig up the other resolution images from my system, and I'm not sure where I have those.
<mitesh> my rhythmbox stops playing music and plays some crackling noise, log says
<mitesh> pulseaudio[8800]: main.c: Called SUID root and real-time and/or high-priority scheduling was requested in the configuration. However, we lack the necessary privileges:
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/hp-slideshow.lzma
<DanaG> there.
<sandeep> 404
<DanaG> ugh, damned REDUCED quota on the server at school.
<DanaG> They ran out of space... so they LOWERED everyone's quotas.  Significantly.
<jscinoz> hey
<jscinoz> A recent upgrade broke sudo
<jscinoz> On typing sudo and a command, it asks for the password, and upon typing the correct password it just exits, the command isnt run
<jscinoz> any ideas whats wrong?
<jscinoz> DanaG: how to make space: root server, rm -rf /
<sandeep> ..
<jscinoz> was a joke :P
<sandeep> kk :P
<jscinoz> maybe i'll include <sarcasm> tags next time
<jscinoz> anyways, anyone else's sudo broken on jaunty after a recent upgrade
<jscinoz> anyone alive?
<DanaG> ugh, goddamned OpenOffice just DESTROYED a table in one of my documents.
<DanaG> As in... the table was there... and now it's GONE.
<DanaG> It just dumped the raw text into the document, and thus royally ****ed everything up.
<dtchen> mitesh: http://drowninginbugs.blogspot.com/2009/03/call-for-testers-jaunty-64-bit.html
<DanaG> Great... now I have to completely reformat my damned resumé from scratch!
<DanaG> Thanks a pantsload, OpenOffice.
<DanaG> Document is RUINED.
<crdlb> I think you've made your point
<DanaG> Yeah, I'm rather pissed off at it.
<crdlb> btw, use latex
<DanaG> It's a data-loss sort of bug!
<crdlb> simple text files are harder to screw up (unless you use ext4)
 * crdlb runs
<DanaG> No reason to run.
<DanaG> The only thing I'm about to smash... is OpenOffice.
<DanaG> oh eyah;
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/hp-slideshow.lzma
<jscinoz> ooh
<jscinoz> jaunty uses kexec for rebooting?
<DanaG> It does if you have linux-crashdump (or rather, kexec-tools) installed.
<DanaG> Makes it annoying to get to grub, though.
<DanaG> I disabled that kexec feature.
<jscinoz> i like it
<jscinoz> all we need now
<jscinoz> is for it to use ksplice for kernel updates :P
<jscinoz> gah this is annoying
<Delvien> Is ubuntu forums down for you all as well?
<jscinoz> to work around broken sudo i have alias sudo='ssh -t root@localhost'
<jscinoz> which works, but it'd be great if sudo worked :(
<Halow> It is.
<Delvien> Thanks
<Halow> Some Database Error, right?
<Delvien> Yep
<Delvien> Vbulletin. booo!
<SeveredCross> Sudo works for me...
<SeveredCross> -_-'
<jscinoz> any ideas how i can debug why it doesnt work
<Delvien> whats the error
<jscinoz> no error, it just doenst run the command after entering the corrcet password
<Delvien> can you go into 'sudo -i' ?
<jscinoz> Delvien: no
<jscinoz> any ideas?
<DanaG> £€€T
<DanaG> so much better than 1337.
<hix> ;)
 * DanaG likes having his wallpaper change color throughout the day.
<sparr> Is there any hope of the nvidia-nic-backwards-MAC-address bug being fixed in the kernel that ships with 9.04?
<DanaG> random: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsynaptics/+bug/268506
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 268506 in gsynaptics "Cannot configure Synaptics TouchStyk settings (e.g. sensitivity, tapping, press/select)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
 * jscinoz doesn't like not having sudo
<TuTUXG> ubuntuforums.org is down?
<LordKow> yes
<o0Chris0o> yeah I noticed that
<o0Chris0o> unexpected?
<TuTUXG> sort of
<o0Chris0o> ehhh, I see, I thought I broke-ed it
<LordKow> i hope someone doesnt get an email everytime someone tries loading the page and receives the database error. that will be a lot of new email msgs.
<LordKow> new filter ---> trash. :)
<meoblast001> hi
<LordKow> hello
<meoblast001> i gotz 9.04
<LordKow> cool
<meoblast001> i'm not liking it yet :(
<LordKow> what be the problem(s)?
<meoblast001> Gnome
<meoblast001> Gnome won't work
<meoblast001> i did a recovery mode and it said gnome-panel cannot be installed
<meoblast001> conflict with another package not being updated enough
<meoblast001> i'm installing lxde right now
<LordKow> yep thats not good. what happens when you try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ?
<meoblast001> one second... have to wait for apt-get to get done with lxde
<meoblast001> LordKow: ok it's going
<LordKow> Linux CSC-KDRAKE-001 2.6.28-11-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 20 19:51:24 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux that time can't be right hmm
<LordKow> its off by 12 hours yet... gnome says 2:56am
<LordKow> oh that was compile date ;)
<Hobbsee> LordKow: it's likely that your'e not in UTC?
<LordKow> Hobbsee, it's also likely that im retarded
<Hobbsee> heh
<meoblast001> LordKow: i've been making a game on here and i wanted to get some work done on it this weekend so it was a disappointment to come home from track practice and jaunty not boot
<LordKow> well, it is alpha.
<meoblast001> i only got jaunty because jacob told me that my bluetooth headset might work better
<rww> meoblast001: That's odd. Bluetooth tends to work worse, not better, in Jaunty. That's what the people complaining in here say, anyway.
<meoblast001> oh.... my headset works like crap in intrepid
<meoblast001> i've tried everything
<LordKow> the main problem with bluetooth is the protocol itself, imo.
<meoblast001> i've finally got it to stay connected but report errors to all programs that wanted to use it
<meoblast001> LordKow: companies making bluetooth stuff should release free drivers
<LordKow> yes they should.
<meoblast001> LordKow: if every device is going to be different, free drivers for every device should be released
<LordKow> the fact is companies use their drivers to make their product seem better. you're in essence paying for the drivers when you pay for the hardware.
<meoblast001> LordKow: i filed a bug of my problem with my headset, but i tried so many different things to try and get it to work that i couldn't list what i tried doing and the bug report was listed as incomplete :(
<meoblast001> LordKow: example: nVidia
<LordKow> oh i know.
<meoblast001> i use their drivers on my desktop :(
<LordKow> im thinking about making a million copies of KMS in font size 72 and dumping it off at their HQ
<meoblast001> LordKow: KMS?
<LordKow> kernel-mode settings
<LordKow> i think...
<meoblast001> LordKow: you'd print off the source code?
<lubosz> hi
<meoblast001> hi
<lubosz> yay i'm logged
<LordKow> you just got logged
<meoblast001> lubosz: did you not get internet connection to work on Jaunty too?
<LordKow> meoblast001, so how did the aptitude update go?
<meoblast001> 73%
<lubosz> i'm on intrepid ^^
<lubosz> just wanted to download alpha 6 and do a persistent usb pen drive install
<meoblast001> i want to go to the release party :(
<meoblast001> it's too far away
<lubosz> where is it?
<meoblast001> the one in Ohio is in Collumbus
<meoblast001> that's half a state away considering i live near the edge of the state
<lubosz> meoblast001: i think my next release party is in berlin
<lubosz> or i start my own ^^
<meoblast001> people don't like me so i can't start any kinds of parties
<meoblast001> i'll have my very own release party
<lubosz> last time, i tried alpha 5, 64bit WINE was segfaulting ^^
<lubosz> wtf
<lubosz> :D
<lubosz> so i hope its more stable
<meoblast001> i don't like 64-bit
<lubosz> meoblast001: maybe thats why people dont like you so much?
<lubosz> ^^
<lubosz> meoblast001: just joking
<lubosz> why dont you like 64 bit?
<LordKow> the biggest problem i've had with jaunty so far has absolutely nothing to do with ubuntu: http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8051/badpidgin.png
<meoblast001> i think you should be able to install any 32-bit package without forcing install and it put it in an isolated location
<lubosz> does your cpu dont have the nice to have AMD64 extension?
<LordKow> meoblast001, a chroot environment would handle that nicely
<meoblast001> and then when you run 32-bit software it should use emulation to make sure it always gets those ones
<lubosz> LordKow: try a newer pidgin version
<meoblast001> and not the 64-bit ones
<LordKow> lubosz, im using the one in jaunty which is why i submitted a bug report in launchpad. it's fixed upstream for 2.6.0 but that wont be in jaunty.
<lubosz> meoblast001: you should run 64bit sw, wtf
<meoblast001> sw?
<lubosz> meoblast001: what do you want to run in 32 bit?
<lubosz> software
<lubosz> sorry im lazy
<meoblast001> uhhh
<meoblast001> cant remember
<lubosz> virtual mahines ? ^^
<lubosz> wine?^^
<meoblast001> there was an emulator that wouldn't compile because i had 64-bit
<lubosz> i think win64 is not supported in wine
<meoblast001> my 64-bit system is broken right now
<lubosz> meoblast001: EMULATORS don't compile EVER
<lubosz> fuck xD
<meoblast001> has no RAM
<lubosz> oh
<lubosz> i dont am supposed to say fuck in here
<lubosz> sorry
<rww> !ohmy > lubosz
<ubottu> lubosz, please see my private message
<LordKow> nope
<rww> lubosz: besides, I think he was talking about compiling the emulator, not the emulator compiling something.
<lubosz> i once tried a ps2 emulator
<meoblast001> LordKow: my HAL restarted
<LordKow> meoblast001, normal for hal updates.
<lubosz> the problem is emulators do have a lot of assembly code
<meoblast001> LordKow: that reminds me of the story of how i deleted Windows
<lubosz> and this is very hard to port
<LordKow> you'll still want to reboot though, meoblast001.
<lubosz> and since gcc is quite different in 64 bit
<meoblast001> LordKow: i had Wubi back when it was beta.... and i shut down Ubuntu once and it wouldnt shut down
<lubosz> its a pain in the behind
<lubosz> yeah, I'm polite
<meoblast001> i started it back up and tried going into Windows and it couldnt find HAL.dll
<meoblast001> said it was corrupt
<meoblast001> so i deleted Windows
<rww> My WinXP partition went temporarily insane today. I was scared I'd broken it again while partitioning Ubuntu.
<meoblast001> i gave up on Windows
<LordKow> i deleted Windows due to corruption. Microsoft got all corrupted.
<rww> Thankfully, it sorted itself out; I wasn't looking forward to reinstalling again.
<lubosz> rww: what do you mean with "PARTITION" went insane :D
<rww> Only reason I have the damn thing is so my girlfriend can play Sims 2. Things I do for love...
<meoblast001> LordKow: at the time i had 2 programs i liked running in Windows and eventually i got them to work in Wine
<meoblast001> i don't like Ubuntu package names
<LordKow> yea wine works damn well these days. in fact, i saw a how-to somewhere on getting office 2007 to finally work
<rww> lubosz: I mean the Windows installation on my Windows partition. It's 1am; I'm not particularly erudite right now :P
<meoblast001> why not just use the same names as the Debian packages
<lubosz> rww:  kk ^^
<rww> meoblast001: example?
<LordKow> i love openoffice but ms office is so engrained into society that sometimes i need to use it for those pesky powerpoints that wont show exactly right in openoffice
<lubosz> meoblast001: there are not too many things that earn your grace
<meoblast001> rww: i don't know off the top of my head.... but haven't you ever tried to install a Debian package and it says "haha you don't have Debian.... gtfo"
<lubosz> meoblast001: they most common nead some debian dependency package name, fun
<meoblast001> couldn't they have changed the packages without changing the names
<rww> meoblast001: not that I can think of. Ubuntu has the vast majority of Debian's repository anyway (that's what universe and multiverse are), so it's probably an edge case, or some Debian-specific thing.
<lubosz> "Dependency libass-dev cannot be resolved" :/
<LordKow> 99.5% of ubuntu packages are taken from debian.
<meoblast001> LordKow: and then renamed
<LordKow> thats not an exact number
<lubosz> LordKow: but funnily there are name differences
<LordKow> renamed? like what?
<lubosz> ubuntu-desktop xD
<lubosz> does not sound in debian like that
<meoblast001> don't they add the ~ubuntu or whatever
<LordKow> thats not a debian package. ubuntu created it for ubuntu. it's not even a real package
<rww> lubosz: there's no equivalent debian package
<meoblast001> usplash is a fun package
<lubosz> it was a joke i look for one
<LordKow> it's an empty package with the most dependencies you'll ever see.
<lubosz> usplash is in debian?
<meoblast001> yeah
<lubosz> usplash was so buggy in interpid
<rww> meoblast001: you're probably thinking of the version numbers. -XubuntuY is added for a reason, btw :P
<meoblast001> rww: yeah the version
<meoblast001> i know that there is a reason
<LordKow> <packagename>-<version>
<meoblast001> i can't remember the reason atm
<meoblast001> it has to do with modification of packages
<meoblast001> i made a deb that broke my APT
<LordKow> packagename_(maintainer_vers)-(debianversion)ubuntu(ubuntuvers)
<meoblast001> but i also made a deb that works very well
<lubosz> meoblast001: cool, how come?
<meoblast001> i made 3 debs that work pretty well
<lubosz> i made a lot of debs with some tool that did make install into debs
<meoblast001> lubosz: the one that broke it.... idk what it did... but APT kept saying "must reinstall smc" or something like that
<LordKow> checkinstall
<lubosz> yeah, its pretty nice
<LordKow> i dont like it though. no deps
<LordKow> it's just asking for a broken system.
<meoblast001> i made an Audacity deb.... a Pidgin-Rhythmbox deb.... and a deb of my very own program mOX
<lubosz> LordKow: you just use make install? ^^
<lubosz> i use A LOT of dev repo code
<LordKow> no. i find the nearest ubuntu or debian package and modify it.
<lubosz> software
<lubosz> like wine from git ^^
<lubosz> ubuntu is just way to slow for me
<meoblast001> time to logout..... brb
<lubosz> too bad there is no ubuntu rollign realese
<LordKow> im going to see if i can figure out a new mplayer package since mplayer devs decided releases just don't work anymore
<lubosz> ^^ sound fun
<LordKow> i guess i can check to see if debian is maintaining any snapshots
<lubosz> they try concentrating on the wii know
<lubosz> i dont like the mplayer interface anyway
<lubosz> the terminal one is not bad
<lubosz> but the gui
<lubosz> i stick with totem in that case
<LordKow> http://packages.debian.org/source/sid/mplayer bingo
<meoblast001> mmmmm
<meoblast001> yummy
<meoblast001> LXDE
<LordKow> in fact, this might just build against the ubuntu tree just fine.
<lubosz> LordKow: whats the difference to the svn source?
<meoblast001> restart required?!
<meoblast001> that's some boo boo
<LordKow> lubosz, debians package is an svn snapshot from march 3rd.
<meoblast001> how do i start bluetooth?
<lubosz> LordKow: damn, svn 3rd was a long time ago :D get it from svn
<LordKow> meoblast001, sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth start
<lubosz> do they modify the makefiles to work on debian?
<lubosz> or is it 1:1 the svn
<meoblast001> bluetooth started
<LordKow> if they have to modify the makefile they will.
<meoblast001> i like LXDE for my laptop
<meoblast001> much faster
<meoblast001> and it's still Gnome-like
<lubosz> lets see...
<LordKow> meh i should diff the debian directory against ubuntu's. debian will not have any restricted codecs and im guessing most people wanting to use mplayer are going to want a full load of codecs whether there are legal restrictions or not
<LordKow> yea euw they disable x264 support. useless!
<lubosz> LXDE does not look bad
<LordKow> i might as well svn the latest codecs while im at it. my ppa is going to be getting rather large.
<meoblast001> FATAL: Module snd_bt_sco not found.
<meoblast001> ah
 * meoblast001 runs around making strange noises
<lubosz> how does it fit with compiz meoblast001
<meoblast001> ?
<meoblast001> does anyone think it will ever be possible to make themes transparent in Compiz based on their controls
<meoblast001> such as.... a theme make it so all scroll bars are transparent
<meoblast001> or all textboxes
<meoblast001> or everything except textboxes
<lubosz> meoblast001: you mean compiz to support gtk themes?
<meoblast001> yeah
<meoblast001> something like that
<lubosz> i thing gnome themes is just chaos
<lubosz> they should have a more unified theme system
<lubosz> 1 package for a whole theme :D
<lubosz> with gdm, icon theme, gtk theme
<meoblast001> eh
<meoblast001> icon and gtk should be the same
<meoblast001> but gdm should still be seperate
<meoblast001> brb
<lubosz> MID USB image, wtf
<lubosz> should test this in a vm ^^
<lubosz> are there descent mid devices that run that?
<lubosz> android?
<meoblast001> jacob: bluetooth in jaunty sucks
<RAOF> meoblast001: That's already possible; it doesn't require compiz, just a composite manager.  But it either requires GTK changes (which break some apps) or app support.
<meoblast001> RAOF: oh.... you know what i'm talking about though right?.... applications having transparency based on the object
<meoblast001> so that all the backgrounds could be transparent
<RAOF> Yes.
<meoblast001> but the controls such as text boxes and scroll boxes wouldnt
<meoblast001> similar to vista
<meoblast001> that would be awesome
<RAOF> The murrine engine does that, but it requires app support.
<meoblast001> yeah i don't like that version
<meoblast001> it only works on specific apps
<RAOF> Right.  It's actually quite a lot less interesting :)
<meoblast001> every single app should tie in
<meoblast001> i don't know a lot about GTK programming so i'm going to make stuff up
<meoblast001> but lets say gtkTextBox is found
<meoblast001> compiz should make that 100% opaque
<RAOF> The only reason why this doesn't work right now is that the application needs an ARGB pixmap.
<meoblast001> and everything except that area should be transparent (if the theme aks that only gtkTextBox be 100% opaque)
<RAOF> So you can have an Alpha channel (ie: how opaque should this be)
<RAOF> The problem: this breaks some trivial apps, like, for example, firefox.
<meoblast001> RAOF: yeah.... i don't understand ARGB pixmaps.... sounds a lot more complex than what i just said though
<meoblast001> when i read into it
<RAOF> It's _exactly_ what you just said, basically.
<meoblast001> oh
<meoblast001> what does it need the pixmaps
<meoblast001> shouldnt it see.. hmm a textbox is there.... make it opaque
<RAOF> To tell what should be transparent.
<meoblast001> the "telling of what should be transparent" should be reported by GTK
<RAOF> Right.  With an alpha channel.
<meoblast001> GTK should report where textboxes are
<meoblast001> and Compiz should take that data and use it
<RAOF> You're describing a 1 bit alpha channel.
<meoblast001> i am?
<RAOF> IE: this pixel is a part of a text box.
<RAOF> This pixel is not a part of a text box.
<RAOF> Because that's all that compiz sees.
<meoblast001> RAOF: wouldn't my idea work though?
<meoblast001> no need for the ARGB pixmap
<RAOF> But there still is the need for the ARGB pixmap.
<meoblast001> RAOF: why's that?
<RAOF> You're just putting the alpha channel somewhere out of band.
<meoblast001> ?
<RAOF> So... how does GTK tell compiz where the textboxes are?
<RAOF> What _shape_ are the textboxes?
<meoblast001> how does GTK know where to put the textbox in the first place?
<meoblast001> doesn't the application run all this stuff through GTK first?
<RAOF> Yes.
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> so GTK should be programmed to log all this stuff and report it to Compiz
<RAOF> _how_
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> i'm going to make up fake function names again
<RAOF> How do you report it to compiz.  Compiz _only_ sees the image of the fully painted window.
<RAOF> (That's the pixmap)
<meoblast001> createGtkTextBox (0,0,5); < make a GTK text box at 0,0 with 5 amount of curve on the corners
<meoblast001> when GTK gets this
<meoblast001> it should then open this data up for compiz to get
<meoblast001> RAOF: compiz _only_ sees the image of the fully painted window _now_ if this functionality was added, duh GTK and Compiz would need some changes
<RAOF> This part here 'open this data up for compiz to get' is exactly the part you need to be concerned with.
<meoblast001> so then compiz could get the fully painted window _and_ this data that GTK is reporting to it
<RAOF> How does GTK tell compiz what should be transparent, and what should be not transparent?
<rww> RAOF, meoblast001: Can you take this to PM? It seems like you're the only people interested in talking about it, and it's pretty offtopic :)
<meoblast001> ok
<RAOF> Oh.  Other people want to talk? :)
<meoblast001> uh oh
<meoblast001> ambalance
<meoblast001> it ran down the road
<phytopius> i have updatet to jaunty and now my font size or dpi is very high..  die fonts in the terminal are abnormally big. i have already tried to change the worth of dpi but without any effects. maybe someone can help me?
<phytopius> woth of dpi os 96
<ubuntu___> I'm just trying jaunty live at the moment
<ubuntu___> if I install it, when jaunty is officially realease, I won't have to install it again, will I?
<ubuntu___> just performing upgrades will do?
<ikonia> ubuntu___: depends on what changes
<ikonia> ubuntu___: something can't be upgraded
<ikonia> depending on how it changes
<ubuntu___> mh... so when jaunty is released the best thing is to install it again?
<ikonia> my personal opinion is yes
<ubuntu___> what are this "something" that can't be upgraded?
<ubuntu___> just to have a clue... :-)
<ikonia> things like libc  - while you can "upgrade" it, because it's so core it is better to re-install it as pretty much everything is linked against it
<ubuntu___> mhh... I see...
<RAOF> Upgrades from alpha 6 to release should work.
<RAOF> They're not supported in the same way as upgrades from intrepid -> jaunty are, but all the developers will be doing that, so... :)
<ubuntu___> OK...
<ubuntu___> well... I might try that :-)
<ubuntu___> I just hope that ATI graph card adapter is handled better now...
<ubuntu___> from the live I can't install ati drivers though,,,
<ubuntu___> the "Hardware Drivers" does not detect any...
<RAOF> What card?
<ubuntu___> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3450
<RAOF> Oh.  That one should be supported by fglrx :)
<RAOF> Which, would mean, as long as you're up to date, that you're hitting a bug.
<ubuntu___> well, if I don't use special effects everything worked fine in previous versions...
<ubuntu___> but honestly, I'd like to have special effects
<RAOF> Until quite recently there wasn't a version of fglrx that would work with our X server.
<ubuntu___> and the special effects were not so smooth
<RAOF> So alpha 6 won't have fglrx, but you should be able to install it now, IIRC.
<ubuntu___> so you're saying: do not use ati proprietary drivers and use fglrx?
<RAOF> fglrx _is_ the ati proprietary driver.
<RAOF> You can't (yet) download a version of fglrx from ati's website that will work on Jaunty, but there is an unreleased version in Jaunty that should work.
<ubuntu___> oops, sorry :(
<ubuntu___> mh... what do you mean by unreleased? should I use a specific repository?
<RAOF> No, just the version in the main repository.
<ubuntu___> ah OK!
<RAOF> I mean 'unreleased' as in 'not available for download on ati's website'.
<ubuntu___> and that version of fglrx should work you say...
<RAOF> Yes.
<ubuntu___> actually also the previous ones seem to work, but the performance was pretty bad (with special effects on)
<RAOF> As long as you're fully up-to-date; the version on the alpha 6 cds is too old.
<ubuntu___> OK, then I'll try to install jaunty on the hard disk
<ubuntu___> and see what happens... :-)
<s0u][ight> hi guys till now great work on jaunty :)
<Milos_SD> How can I add RGBA support in Dust theme that is in Jaunty? I opened gtkrc file in /usr/share/themes/Dust/gtk-2.0/ but there is no RGBA option?
<ubuntu__> so I was about to install jaunty, but I see that at the final dialog it does not give much of an option for installing the bootloeader!
<ubuntu__> you cannot specify NOT to install it on the mbr
<ubuntu__> usually I install it in the first sector of the root partition
<ubuntu__> and then have grup installed on the mbr only in my production linux installation...
<ubuntu__> can't one do this with jaunty installation?!
<ubuntu__> anyone noticed this?
<tgpraveen> ubuntuforums.org seems to be having some problem
<tgpraveen> seems stable now
<kulight> what is the default desktop search tool in 9.04 ?
<tgpraveen> did they remove tracker which was default in 8.1\
<kulight> its not installed for some reason...
<kulight> tgpraveen: do you have it installed by default ?
<Lounge> i wanted to ask, did ctrl+alt+backspace get deprecated in jaunty?
<crdlb> Lounge: more than deprecated, I'd say :)
<Lounge> what's the new way of logging out via keyboard?
<crdlb> you can enable it with 'sudo dontzap --disable' if you so desire
<Lounge> oh
<crdlb> eh, you definitely shouldn't be using c-a-b for logging out
<tgpraveen> crdlb: cab?
<crdlb> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Lounge> cab=ctrl alt backspace
<tgpraveen> kulight: i remember reading somewhere that were thinking of dropping tracker for jaunty
<tgpraveen> crdlb: then what should one use for logginh out
<crdlb> the log out menu item?
<Lounge> other than using the mouse that is
<Lounge> should the mouse fail
<kulight> is there a replacement for tracker or you just have to install it manualy ?
<tgpraveen> manualy
<crdlb> hmm, log out really should be a choice in the ctrl-alt-delete dialog
<tgpraveen> crdlb: agreed
<crdlb> it also should pop up on top instead of behind the active window :/
<kulight> well it make sens (sort of)
<crdlb> learn to use startup notification, ubuntu :/
<tgpraveen> kulight: why?
<tgpraveen>  startup notification?
<kulight> how do you contact the GUI team at canonical ?
<peterz> recently gnome-settings-deamon started to enable my touchpad, even though my evdev config has it disabled by default
<kulight> tgpraveen: because its not essential and it takes comp resources
<tgpraveen> kulight: well in any nice modern os a nice search application is needed see spotlight for mac. true tracker wasnt mature enough so they could have included it but not enabled
<tgpraveen> it by default like they did for intrepid
<kulight> tgpraveen: true. but we can keep guessing why its not there it might be dropped by mistake (its still alpha)
<tgpraveen> kulight: not dropped by mistake they found it below acceptable quality to ship it by default
<tgpraveen> it does require a lot of work
<kulight> ok. any good substitutes ?
<tgpraveen> well google desktop search is there for linux and it does do search well.
<tgpraveen> other than that install tracker manually or try beagle which is also a famous app
<kulight> thank you
<tgpraveen> for search but sometimes is resource intensive though that is a matter of debate
<tgpraveen> kulight: anytime
<tijucas> hi
<tijucas> i' m when i upgrade the system there are some locked updates.
<tijucas> what is it?
<Lounge> tijucas: that would be a dist-upgrade
<Lounge> i believe
<Lounge> like "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<tijucas> but it was locked by me or by server?
<Lounge> oh
<Lounge> check synaptic to see if those packages are flagged as locked maybe
<tijucas> is there some configuration file that do it?
<tijucas> i'm on kubuntu. dont have synaptic
<maxb> Is 'locked' the same as 'held' ?
<fosco_> hold
<tijucas> hum.. on kpackage it says locked updates..
<Lounge> tijucas: try sudo aptitude unhold <package>
<tijucas> blocked updates
<tijucas> hehe
<Lounge> okay let me see when you do something like sudo apt-get update does it say can't update or something like that?
<tijucas> hum..
<tijucas> the system is in portuguese...
<tijucas> but in apt-get update it says not
<Lounge> does it update the repositories?
<tijucas> just the 'normal things'..
<tijucas> yes..
<tijucas> on apt-get upgrade it says:
<maxb> tijucas: running 'export LC_ALL=C' should make programs in that terminal session behave in English
<tijucas> hum..
<tijucas> will try it.
<tijucas> diego@timon:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<tijucas> Reading package lists... Done
<tijucas> Building dependency tree
<tijucas> Reading state information... Done
<tijucas> The following packages have been kept back:
<tijucas>   exiv2 gwenview kipi-plugins libgpgme11 libkexiv2-7 libsearchclient0
<tijucas>   libstreamanalyzer0 libstreams0 libstrigihtmlgui0 libstrigiqtdbusclient0
<tijucas>   linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<tijucas>   linux-restricted-modules-generic strigi-client strigi-daemon
<tijucas> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 16 not upgraded.
<tijucas> is it.
<Lounge> lol okay you need to type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maxb> AHA. 'kept back' is different from 'held'
<tijucas> and kpackage says 'blocked updates'
<Lounge> personally i always type "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" but that's just me
<tijucas> what is the apt-get and aptitude dferences?
<Lounge> not really that much of adifference but its better to just stick with one
<tijucas> hum..
<Myxb> tijucas: try sudo aptitude why-not exiv2
<tijucas> i allways use apt-get, because i just know it.
<bruce89> aptitude is almost exactly the same, but with aptitude instead of apt-get at the start
<Lounge> for some readon i always find myself using aptitude's safe-upgrade in an alpha version whereas i just use apt-get in a final
<tijucas> hehe
<Lounge> reason*
<maxb> ooi, what does aptitude consider 'unsafe'?
 * bruce89 set everything to be auto-installed, and only set select things as manually installed
<tijucas> i will run the dist-upgrade. but why should i do it?
<tijucas> i will no upgrade to a new dist..
<tijucas> not.
<bruce89> maxb: aptitude doesn't remove stuff in "safe mode"
<tijucas> hum..
<tijucas> some upgraded packages need to reboot.
<tijucas> :)
<tijucas> rebooting.
<bruce89> I wouldn't bother actually
<tijucas> diego@timon:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<tijucas> Reading package lists... Done
<tijucas> Building dependency tree
<tijucas> Reading state information... Done
<tijucas> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tijucas> :)
<bruce89> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<tijucas> 5 lines is not flood.
<tgpraveen> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bruce89> don't worry about it
<tgpraveen> !bruce89
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bruce89
<tijucas> hehe
<bruce89> just as well
<tijucas> !tijucas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tijucas
<tijucas> :)
<tgpraveen> !sabdfl
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<bruce89> !calcutta cup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calcutta cup
<tijucas> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tgpraveen> !india
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about india
<bruce89> !Scotland
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Scotland
<tgpraveen> :-(
<tijucas> in brazil peopke is sleeping..
<tijucas> is 9:15 am
 * bruce89 will leave ubottu alone
<bazhang> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tgpraveen> bruce89: what is calcutta cup
<tijucas> hehe
<bruce89> the England-Scotland rugby cup that is being decided today
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bruce89> bazhang: I would, but I'm banned
<bazhang> bruce89, well then somewhere else then here.
<bruce89> I know, I'll !stop
<peterz> anybody know how to kill that annoying 'a programm crashed' popup nonsense?
<bruce89> not that I really !started
<SeveredCross> peterz: Uninstall apport.
<tgpraveen> !ur
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<c_korn> how can I find out which language pack contains the translation of gnome-screenshot?
<peterz> SeveredCross: Thanks!
<bruce89> c_korn: dpkg -S /usr/share/locale-langpack/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/gnome-utils-2.0.mo, replace en_GB with language
<c_korn> bruce89: Oh, I searched for gnome-screenshot. that is way I did not find it. thanks
<DrHalan> #msn
<asac_the_2nd> anyone has font issues ;)?
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. after recent upgrade
<asac_the_2nd> if so, let me know!
<asac_the_2nd> actually, i am interested which apps suddenly got HUGE fonts after recent upgrade; thanks!
<Vorbote> asac_the_2nd: besides the desktop font settings in GNOME, you mean?
<asac_the_2nd> Vorbote: i mean if you are using the default settings we now ship for gnome (e.g. unset your keys in gconf-editor) there are certainly apps that behave wrong (e.g. have HUGE fonts)
<asac_the_2nd> Vorbote: if you have set custom settings in the appearence dialog you wont see this though
<asac_the_2nd> Vorbote: /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name  /desktop/gnome/interface/document_font_name /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name
<asac_the_2nd> Vorbote: those should read "Sans 13.333px" ... or "Monospace 13.333px" if you use the defaults
<asac_the_2nd> in gconf-editor (not in the font dialog)
<Vorbote> asac_the_2nd: I make a point of resetting all gconf keys when upgrading gnome to a new version (or moving my home dir to a different distro) I've been bitten too many times...
<Vorbote> OK. The default settings are 13.333px as you say and they translate to points on my screen, fonts end up being to big.
<asac_the_2nd> Vorbote: right. i want to know the apps where you see these HUGE fonts
<Vorbote> Nautilus app font is one. Firefox's default fonts are too big as well (when it defaults to use fontconfig's Sans, Serif, Mono)
<asac_the_2nd> gnome panel for instance is definitly correct (so thats a relative base if you dont know what HUGE means)
<asac_the_2nd> Vorbote: nautilus font is correct. but firefox fonts arent as big right?
<asac_the_2nd> i mean nautilus is a known app with HUGE fonts ;)
<asac_the_2nd> (i will fix that ... i am just searching for more apps that have those overly HUGE fonts)
<Vorbote> Huge is when a supposedly 13.333 font looks at an absolute size of 18pt using a scale of 12bp (I *do* have several fonts in CTAN y'know.. :-)
<Vorbote> Made by yours truly :-)
<Vorbote> s/12bp/72/bp
<Vorbote> s/12bp/72bp/
<asac_the_2nd> Vorbote: its quite easy to test. if you change the value in gconf editor to 13.333 (withtout px at the end) and the font size doesnt change its definitly what i am looking for
<asac_the_2nd> e.g. compare 13.333px setting vs. 13.333 setting (or 10px vs. 10)
<Vorbote> Sure, let me test.
<asac_the_2nd> if they are of same size it means they are too HUGE (e.g. px is not honoured)
<asac_the_2nd> if 13.333 (without px) is much bigger than 13.333px its probably correct
<asac_the_2nd> Vorbote: you might need to restart your apps
<asac_the_2nd> some gtk apps auto update though
<Vorbote> Remind me the gconf key name
<asac_the_2nd> (02:31:04 PM) asac_the_2nd: Vorbote: /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name  /desktop/gnome/interface/document_font_name /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name
<asac_the_2nd> font_name is the one used in most places
<asac_the_2nd> for nautilus its a different key. but its known to be bad there so i dont need that input
<asac_the_2nd> hi gnomefreak ;)
<gnomefreak> asac_the_2nd: hi :)
<asac> ok i joined now with my main nick ... the other will go down now
<Vorbote> OK, I just ran a gconftool --recursive-unset on the whole hierarchy to be sure. Yep, fonts are too big for what the default used to be.
<asac> Vorbote: which fonts?
<asac> err which apps
<Vorbote> the document and the application font
<asac> not all apps are wrong ... e.g. plain gtk apps work quite good
<asac> what dpi do you have?
<asac> xdpyinfo | grep reso resolution:    94x94 dots per inch
<asac> oops
<asac> xdpyinfo | grep reso
<asac> ;)
<Vorbote> Nor Xft apps. I have a couple of XTerms open and they are fine. I'm using pidgin now and it is definitely oversized
<Vorbote> OTOH aMule's display is fine
<asac> Vorbote: yes. pidgin content area is broken
<asac> Vorbote: but the menus are right (so you get the base we target)
<Vorbote> That's correct. gnome-panel is wrong.
<asac> gnome-panel is correct ;)
<asac> Vorbote: change the font_name from Sans 13.333px
<asac> to 13.333
<asac> in gconf-editor
<Vorbote> Dang! You are rigght. Time for new glasses. :-)
<asac> if the font size gets bigger the app does the right thing
<asac> if it doesnt change then the app is broken :)
<asac> (after restart to be sure)
<asac> so far i know pidgin (content area), gnome-terminal (have a fix), notify-osd, evolution (content area) to be kind of broken
<Vorbote> No need to restart. The app is behaving correctly.
<asac> if you see other apps i want to know
<Vorbote> Let me run down through my desktop
<asac> Vorbote: yeah. just to be sure a restart helps
<asac> some apps dont update all fonts if the underlying setting changes
<asac> great. thanks a lot
<asac> thunderbird is also known to be HUGE ;)
<asac> (maybe start it to see what HUGE means ;))
<nemo> huge?
<nemo> asac: thunderbird is much less of a memory hog than evolution
<nemo> unless you have many large spools perhaps. but even then...
<asac> nemo: we are talking about font sizes
<nemo> ah :D
<asac> with default jaunty settings
<nemo> you said "also known to be huge"
<asac> thunderbird 3 is correct (as firefox 3 ;))
<nemo> didn't realise that was referring to fonts :)
<nemo> the grammar confused me :-p
<asac> nemo: we are talking about fonts all the time ;) ... read the backlog
<nemo> um
<nemo> I was following it
<asac> if you find apps that behave bad let me know
<nemo> it was that particular construct that puzzled me :-p
<asac> hehe
<asac> yeah
<asac> maybe me being too lazy-typer on weekends
<nemo> anyway. all my apps are behaving nicely
<gnomefreak> asac: anything need to be done while im here? i have to ping LP guy and maybe fix target on 1.1.15
<nemo> maybe 'cause I don't really change my fonts much
<gnomefreak> afaik
<asac> nemo: that means you either dont have an up-to-date jaunty or you have custom font settings ;)
<asac> nemo: ok run:
<asac> gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name
<asac> what do you get?
<Vorbote> Hmmm.... Yelp is definitely wrong.
<asac> Vorbote: screen?
<gnomefreak> wrong channel :(
<Vorbote> asac: The help browser.
<asac> Vorbote: yeah i know. i see it now
<asac> let me check
<c_korn> Sans 13.333px
<asac> Vorbote: yeah. yelp is bogus and doesnt honour absolute font sizing
<asac> does it use webkit nowadays?
<asac> hmm seems gecko
<Vorbote> asac: Brasero looks a bit off, but it seems a poor choice in font size ratios.
<asac> ok found why yelp is broken
<asac> Vorbote: does brasero change its fonts if you add "px" at the end or remove it?
<asac> if so its correct
<Vorbote> lemme check
<edgy> Hi, I cannot connect my broadcom to a WPA access point and don't know how to troubleshoot it.  I can connect to open netowork only
<asac> yeah brasero is bogus too
<asac> great. now i have two more apps ;)
<asac> yelp + brasero
<Vorbote> Yup, brasero is stuck
<asac> Vorbote: yeah. it interprets 13.333px as 13.333 points ;)
<nemo> asac: bitstream vera sans - like I said. don't change much :-p
<asac> almost all apps that do their own font tweaking get this rong as it seems ;)
<asac> nemo: thats custom font
<nemo> reallly.
<nemo> hm
<asac> nemo: set it to Sans 13.333px
<nemo> everything looks fine
<asac> thats the default nowadays
<nemo> ah
<asac> nemo: right. because its still using the "point" unit
<nemo> no thanks :)
<nemo> I like bitstream vera sans, and I guess I made it a small font 'cause this screen is tiny.
<asac> nemo: so the gconftool output didnt include any sizing?
<asac> nemo: btw, Sans === bitstream vera sans by default :)
<asac> nemo: what dpi does your screen have
<asac> nemo: btw, we changed to "px" units to address the tiny screens
<nemo> $ gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name
<nemo> Bitstream Vera Sans 8
<asac> nemo: so the defaults should be good for you now
<nemo> asac: do you happen to know how to make the taskbar smaller than 24px?
<asac> nemo: yeah. change that to 10.666px
<nemo> maybe my applets are the problem, but I can't seem to get smaller than 24px
<asac> nemo: that will give you what you have now except for apps that are bad
<nemo> even with .gtk custom changes
<asac> nemo: i dont know how to make it smaller. its proably constraint by the fonts used?
<nemo> naw. don't think it is font. all those seem to have shrunk ok
<asac> nemo: whats you dpi?
<asac> xdpyinfo | grep resolution
<nemo> http://m8y.org/tmp/gtkrc.txt - got this from someone else
<nemo> it helped some
<nemo> standard 96
<asac> nemo: good. then you can use 10.666px
<asac> and get the same as 8
<nemo> why would I change? :)
<nemo> everything seems fine over here :-p
<asac> nemo: because you are not selfish and are running jaunty to test stuff ;)
<nemo> I am testing stuff
<asac> but well. if not, dont do it
<asac> changing back is easy
<nemo> have enough broken things :D
<asac> nemo: yeah. but we have "px" by default now everywhere
 * nemo sighs
<asac> so you are at least not testing our new font approach
<nemo> fiiiiiine
<asac> nemo: no need to. i got enough valuable input for now ;)
<nemo> the annoying thing with menu bar is the spinner implies it can go below 24
<nemo> but. if you do that, you just get apps that go under it.
<nemo> hm. I'm going to add my applets one at a time to a 20px bar, see which ones are at fault
<asac> argh. braseros hard codes its font string ;)
<nemo> notification area is ok
<asac> nemo: spinner?
<nemo> spinner?
<Vorbote> asac: I just noticed something very interesting with gnome-calculator. I left open one instance open though all my font scaling changes and then opened a new instance. The fonts in the first instance that went through all the resizing is wider probably because it is assuming the display fonts are double-width. CJK font handling problems, perhaps?
<nemo> ahhah
<nemo> is the stupid menu system
<nemo> hm
<nemo> I wonder if it is the icon
<nemo> that "ubuntu" icon perhaps not scaling?
<crdlb> nemo: you're trying to get a panel smaller than 24px?
<nemo> crdlb: 20px works great for everything except the combined nav menu
<nemo> applications/places/system (dunno what that applet is called)
<crdlb> I don't speak for the panel devs, but I'd say you're on your own below 24px
<nemo> yeah
<nemo> bastards :D
<nemo> all the others work. virtual desktops, minimise desktops, combined login menu...
<nemo> I'm going to see if I can change that ubuntu icon in that applet...
<nemo> it must be customisable or it wouldn't be set to ubuntu
<asac> Vorbote: hmm. sounds odd
<asac> Vorbote: if the new instance is ok with "13.333px" i woudlnt be too bothered though
<Vorbote> asac: the new instance is correct.
<nemo> hm. not all themese have a start-here.png smaller than 22px
<asac> Vorbote: thats ok then. but seems the field where the text is doesnt honour font setting properly
<asac> the rest is ok
<nemo> but ubuntu studio does. odd.
<Vorbote> asac: and font spacing and tracking is correct as well, it seems as if the font box shmming at the extremes were not calculated correctly.
<Vorbote> asac: I'll upload a pic somewhere, give me a sec
<asac> so seems apps using the gtktextbox facility are broken ... and those that do stuff on their own
<asac> also gtkhtml2/3 is broken so fixing that should help
<asac> Vorbote: kewl
<asac> devhelp also confirmed to do its own inferior size parsing
<nemo> woot
<nemo> start-here.png
<nemo> clobbered every instance of it with a 16x16 png version
<nemo> (after backing up of course)
<nemo> alll better
<nemo> mmm. screen real-estate...
<Vorbote> asac: http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/2702/weirdfontrescaling.png
<godmok> hi, yesterday i installed ubuntu, and mounted the home partition as always, and since then my user is reseted to default (all data nowhere to found), but gparted and nautilus shows, that there are 60gb used. any suggestion?
<sakura> Hello, yesterday night i upgraded to jaunty jackalope and as it said in the upgrade process, now i have problems when starting X. I have an ati x1200 radeon video card, the fglrx module coulnt be compiled by dkms, so i tryed using vesa driver, adding at Devices section the option Driver   "vesa", but seems to not work. When launching X, my machine get freezed, ideas ? :)
<Vorbote> asac: http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/8427/weirdfontrescalingdetai.png
<nemo> sakura: pastebin your xorg log
<asac> Vorbote: yeah. the fonts look ok ... just the widget insets/padding
<sakura> nemo, ok, i'll try ...
<asac> Vorbote: definitly a bug too ;)
<asac> dont think has to do with any specific font
<asac> Vorbote: reproducible
<Vorbote> asac: I'd think it has to do with either gtkhtml2/3, pango, freetype or all of them.
<asac> Vorbote: you can just bump font size to something big and then back to small and the widget insets dont change (even though the fonts do)
<asac> Vorbote: its either gtk itself or more likely some manual tweaking gnome-calculator does
<asac> i would think its gnome-calculator ... other gtk buttons seems to behave correct
<Vorbote> asac: yes, you are right. Other apps behave correcly.
<asac> so the gnome-calculator text entry area uses fixed point sizt
<asac> that explains why it doesnt change there at all
<asac> ango_font_description_set_size(font_desc, 16 * PANGO_SCALE);
<asac> thats bad ;)
<asac> actually: pango_font_description_set_size(font_desc, 16 * PANGO_SCALE);
<asac> but well. nothing to be too bothered about
<asac> at least they dont boost the font size like others do
<asac> Vorbote: heh. i know the reason
<asac> Vorbote: so when you increase fontsize the window gets resized
<asac> Vorbote: if you decrease the window doesnt get resized to best size (makes sense somewhat)
<Vorbote> asac: yes. And doesn't scale down when the fonts are reduced in size.
<asac> Vorbote: since the widgets are "fill" the buttons just stay bigger
<asac> Vorbote: yeah.
<Vorbote> Aha
<gnomefreak> anyone using seamonkey-1.1x can you please test 1.1.15 from https://launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+archive/ppa please
<asac> maybe a bug ... but i think its ok
<Vorbote> asac: call it a blemish.. Still an HIG violation, I'd say.
<asac> Vorbote: yeah. its arguably a bug ... but nothing i will look into for this font stuff ;)
<asac> good ... so gnome-calculator scratched from my potential font misusers list ;)
<Vorbote> If you know the developers just tell them that Bringhurst said that doing bad typography is worse than stealing sheep (the guy was a Scot ;-P)
<sakura> nemo, here the conf http://paste.plone.org/27106 , logs: http://pastebin.com/m34309300
<asac> Vorbote: you seem to run a nice almost pristine ubuntu desktop ... is that a test profile or are you running that as production system?
<Vorbote> As a production system. Call me a control freak :-) When I need to do something very special I run it in a VM or in a second very slutty partition.. :-P
<nemo> sakura: no hangs that I can see in X - maybe gnome? pastebin ~/.xsession-errors
<nemo> s/hangs/errors/
<sakura> ok nemo
<asac> Vorbote: thats a great approach imo ... at least to contribute in testing ;)
<nemo> meh
<nemo> testing needs we abusers of systems :-p
<nemo> idealised envs pass testing too easily :D
<Vorbote> asac: Experience through out the years (and the pain of reinstalling all kind of vendor unices) have taught me that the only way to keep your sanity and not broke a production box is to keep your naughty compiler and special apps off the equation (I do compile my own kernels when needed thouch :-)
<nemo> well. that is definitely true of *production* boxes :)
<nemo> Vorbote: although I use gentoo in production env :D
<nemo> with 9/10ths of the portage tree blocked in rsync though
<godmok> hi, yesterday i reinstalled ubuntu, and mounted the home partition, and since then my user is reseted to default (all old data nowhere to be found), but gparted and nautilus shows, that there are 70gb used
<Vorbote> nemo: I can justify it if doing embedded.
<Vorbote> asac: but yes, the only concession to my addictions are the two p2p apps you saw in my screenshot and more codecs than a sane mad would load in a workstation :-)
<asac> Vorbote: our kernel team now provides daily and milestone vanilla kernel packages from linus tree somewhere (if thats why you compile your own things)
<asac> Vorbote: heh. thats ok ;)
<sakura> nemo, here http://pastebin.com/m57fb3c30
<asac> Vorbote: whats the blue waterdrop like thing in the tray?
<asac> Vorbote: left to pidgin
<Vorbote> asac: In general, yes. BTW, I forgot the kernel team's ppa for dailies else I'd be using that one. 2.6.29 has proven to be far more stable in this box (an aging middle end WS). The blue drop is Deluge
 * Vorbote thinks it is a great replacement for vuze.
<nemo> sakura: ...Too much output, ignoring rest...
<asac> Vorbote: its not a ppa unfortuantely ... its a directory somewhere where you can download the debs (afaik)
<nemo> sakura: oh well :-/
<nemo> odd. seems to be starting ok
<asac> Vorbote: ah. ok. transmission is really good too nowadays
<asac> i usually used bittorrent or bittornado with curses frontend
<sakura> my xorg was fine right ?
<sakura> it should start X using vesa, right ?
<Vorbote> asac: unfortunately it doesn't do DHT.
<asac> DHT?
<Vorbote> asac: yes a trackerless protocol based on kademlia, it helps lots when torrents have a few peers.
<asac> ah. yeah.
<asac> but thats not torrent anymore then, right?
<asac> or well. at least a different kind of torrent ;)
<Vorbote> In fact, I think we are headed that way. Torrent trackers are seen as the root of all evil (poor Britney has to change her private airjet gold toilets for silver toilets due to the loses caused by p2p... And that's not a South Parth joke, check The Register some years back...).
<Vorbote> s/has to/had to/
<Vorbote> asac: How could I mis this one! gnome-terminal
<asac> Vorbote: gnome-terminal is fixed in my PPA
<asac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~asac/+archive
<asac> there is some other experimental stuff for fonts, so at best just pick the terminal parts
<Vorbote> asac: OK
<asac> or well
<asac> actually those experimental things shouldnt make a difference unless you set special stuff in gconf
<asac> ;)
<asac> one of the things it does it automatic detection of subpixel rendering type for LCDs and CRT
<Vorbote> that sound very interesting. As it is now, settings seem tuned for a laptop LCD panel. They are somewhat blurry in a desktop LCD.
<nekr0z> Hello everybody! Can anyone confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/346227 or it's just me doing something wrong?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346227 in linux "2.6.28-11.36 kernel unbootable" [Undecided,New]
<Halow> Huh. I updated less than 15 mins ago, so I got the new kernel, which I just booted to.
<nekr0z> the only thing I can think of then is ext4, used both on my laptop and in virtualbox test, but I don't see how it may be causing the problem I've described :(
<Halow> I'm using ext4 for / and /home partitions.
<nekr0z> was that a clean ext4 install? mine were both converted from ext3
<Halow> Ohhhh... yeah. Clean install. I'm waiting to convert my Intrepid install for when things calm down more. ;)
<nekr0z> then - if this is actually the reason - it looks like I'm having problems.
<Vorbote> Halow: can you confirm the sizes of both vmlinuz and the initrd file? It's happened to me before that the kernel is zeroed due to a too fast reboot or a lockup while creating the initrd when using ext4
<Halow> Let me check them.
<c_korn> btw, why doesn't jaunty have the update notifier?
<Vorbote> c_korn: it does but it's broken now (last update didn't fix it, so it seems).
<charlie-tca> Vorbote: did they put it back?
<joerlend_> am I right in assuming that after alpha 6, there shouldn't be those large numbers of updates?
<Vorbote> At least it is in this box that I installed from an alpha 6 desktop CD.
<c_korn> Vorbote: every day I find new bugs in jaunty :-( hopefully they will get fixed until release. do you have some bug id I can subscribe on?
<eternal_p> c_korn: every day you find bugs in an alpha release... the devil you say!
<Halow> Vorbote: vmzlinuz = 3.4MB,  initrd = 7.6MB.
<nekr0z> Halow: same picture here, only mine wouldn't boot :(
<Vorbote> Halow: Hmmm... Perhaps recreating the initrd could help.  Try "update-initramfs -k all -u" and reboot when you have a chance.
<nekr0z> Vorbote: thanks, I'll try it (it's me having a problem, not Halow
<Vorbote> c_korn: nope, none I'm aware of but then I haven't digged in launchpad for update-manager bugs, yet.
<eternal_p> Vortbote: it is there, there is a posting on the forum about it, I believe there is a link to launchapd
<Vorbote> nekr0z: OK, missed that one :-)
<asac> Vorbote: do you have a CRT somewhere?
<Vorbote> asac: not anymor e:-(
<asac> Vorbote: ok i would still like to see the output of xrandr --dryrun pasted for both your laptop and your desktop LCD panel
<asac> because that shows if you have different subpixel rendering types
<asac> Vorbote: actually: xrandr --dryrun | grep Subp
<Halow> Vorbote: Sorry, doing the update-initramfs now.
<Halow> OK, time to reboot. Let's see how this goes. ;)
<asac> Vorbote: remember to include my nick when you answer me ;) ... otherwise i will miss your answers/question
 * asac out for a while walking in the sun ;)
<Halow> Rebooted fine.
<Halow> I love how fast that is now. :)
<penguin42> anyone else having gnumeric problems in Jaunty?
<ActionParsnip> what date is the beta out please guys?
<asac> ActionParsnip: next thu
<ActionParsnip> sweet
<ActionParsnip> thanks :)
<asac> could get pushed back to fri ... but i think thats the date
<asac> ActionParsnip: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<Vorbote> asac: the desktop lcd says no subpixels (HP L1740), the laptop says  subpixels unknown (a Dell Inspiron 1420) but then that one is running Fedora Rawhide ;-)
<c_korn> this is it: bug 332945
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<asac> Vorbote: hmm. so it fails for you. what graphics chipset/driver are you using?
<asac> Vorbote: are you sure that the HP L1740 has subpixels?
<asac> there are monitors without it
<asac> Vorbote: so you said that laptop looks good, but desktop blurry?
<penguin42> asac: How does that work - isn't subpixel just the r/g/b subpixels?
<asac> penguin42: please run xrandr --dryrun | grep -i subpixel ;)
<asac> penguin42: no there are different types of subpixel
<Vorbote> asac: Yes. with basically the same settings. But do take into account that Fedora Rawhide has bleedier edge bits in it.
<penguin42> asac: I've got 2 unknowns and a 'horizontal rgb'
<asac> penguin42: yeah. thats good
<asac> so you have the "normal" subpixel type
<penguin42> asac: I know there are different types - but a monitor would always have subpixels wouldn't it - you might just not know what they are?
<asac> Vorbote: that shouldnt cause the subpixels unknown
<penguin42> (I wish I knew why my external monitor blanked for a second doing that)
<asac> Vorbote: well could be
<asac> but unlikely
<asac> penguin42: thats xrandr probing stuff ... sometimes causes weird things in the driver
<asac> so --dryrun can be a bit nondry in some cases ;)
<penguin42> asac: Yeh - I see the same thing when some video players starts up
<penguin42> hmph = it looks like I'm hitting #333139
<asac> penguin42: all video players or just some?
<asac> bug 333139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 333139 in gnumeric "gnumeric ignores keyboard input" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/333139
<penguin42> asac: not flash, but some others
<Vorbote> asac: as well, I do have my little nigtasmus going against me, so I'm not a particular good judge on blurryness, rather on accessibility. ;-)
<ActionParsnip> !5.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.10 (Breezy Badger) was the third release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 13, 2007. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<lubosz> is it possible to install a persistent pen drive jaunty with ext4?
<lubosz> it seems to do that only with fat, whats the matter with that?
<lubosz> my pen drive has incredibly better benchmarks with ext
<sebsebseb>  
<lubosz>  
<papo> does anyone know something about the state of the radeon/radeonhd driver in jaunty? I remember that version 6.12 (?) was supposed to come with great improvements but needed some kernel bits for certain features. Are these in yet?
<lubosz> papo: why dont you get the latest proprietary driver from amd.com?
<lubosz> but i don't know about ati in jaunty or in general
<papo> lubosz: because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/346372
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346372 in fglrx-installer "Freeze on X startup with Mobility Radeon HD 3650" [Undecided,New]
<lubosz> hm, too bad
<papo> lubosz: well to be precise I don't use the one from amd.com because it's not supporting the new 1.6 ABI
<papo> lubosz: but they made a beta release available to ubuntu which is supposed to support it... however I have issues with that release
<papo> and with every other amd.com release
 * unixdawg thinks jaunty 64 is the bomb
<lubosz> i thought amd would fix things with drivers
<unixdawg> its working great
<lubosz> i stick to nvidia
<lubosz> i'm buying a new desktop pc next month and i think it will be nvidia gdx
<lubosz> gfx
<penguin42> unixdawg: It's not doing too bad for me; it's fixed a couple of longtime bugs for me - but it's gained a couple as well so far - but hey that's what alpha releases are for
<unixdawg> yeah
<unixdawg> I have had no issues other then the fact the sd/ms/pro/mmc/sm/xd card rader on my laptop is not yet suppoerted
<unixdawg> rader/reader
<penguin42> unixdawg: Ah - mine seems to started working :-)
<unixdawg> 05:09.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller
<unixdawg> 05:09.4 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCI6411/6421/6611/6621/7411/7421/7611/7621 Secure Digital Controller
<unixdawg> sorry
<unixdawg> hit my wheel
<penguin42> 07:06.3 SD Host controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx12 SDA Standard Compliant SD Host Controller
<unixdawg> hmm I dont find a driver for mine
<unixdawg> I would like to see it work
<unixdawg> my modem and everything else works
<unixdawg> just not my media reader/writer
<nekr0z> Vorbote: I did update-initramfs -k all -u, now I can't even boot to older kernels, the new one still has the same error, and the old ones have another error
<Halow> Sheesh.
<nekr0z> Vorbote: something about block outside of filesystem or that sort of things :(
<nekr0z> any ideas of what to do but reinstall?
<penguin42> nekr0z: It would probably be useful if you had the full error - what filesystem?
<nekr0z> penguin42: ext4
<penguin42> nekr0z: I'm betting you've hit an ext4 bug
<Vorbote> nekr0z: Or did you use gparted to carve out a new partition?
<nekr0z> penguin42: I bet the same thing :) The questions are: is it that same old zero-length bug judging by non-zero-length files in question, and what to do next :)
<nekr0z> Vorbote: of course not!
<unixdawg> penguin42, do a lspci and show me what driver yours is using
<Vorbote> nekr0z: Good for you! Gparted has this annoying bug that creates overlapping partitions that can break a whole system down.
<penguin42> unixdawg: Cool - when did lspci gain kernel driver info :-)
<penguin42> unixdawg: tifm_7xx1 and sdhci-pci
<unixdawg> tifm_7xx1 and sdhci-pci
<unixdawg> shos loaded
<unixdawg> sorry ment lsmod
<penguin42> unixdawg: The other device listed in there is 07:06.2 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments 5-in-1 Multimedia Card Reader (SD/MMC/MS/MS PRO/xD)    which i the one with tifm_7xx1 bound to it
<penguin42> unixdawg: No, lspci -v has got the module info!
<unixdawg> tifm_7xx1 and sdhci-pci
<unixdawg> sdhci_pci              16896  0
<unixdawg> sdhci                  27396  1 sdhci_pci
<unixdawg> maybe it is working
<unixdawg> have to find my card and test
<unixdawg> ok it looks to have drivers nice
<unixdawg> then its fully working
<unixdawg> ok it works
<unixdawg> yes
<penguin42> unixdawg: woohoo progress!
<unixdawg> that means my laptop fully works
<unixdawg> this is nice
<Vorbote> nekr0z: do you have the older kernel (2.6.28-10) installed?
<nekr0z> Vorbote: I have just checked with fdisk for just-in-case: partitions don't overlap
<penguin42> unixdawg: I think the only thing that doesn't on mine are the multimedia keys
<Vorbote> nekr0z: Good!
<nekr0z> Vorbote: yes. but after update-initramfs -k all -u it's no longer bootable, too
<unixdawg> ok my vol keys work
<unixdawg> oops
<unixdawg> ok the FN+work on mine
<unixdawg> so
<unixdawg> everything on mine is working
<Vorbote> nekr0z: Hmm... That sounds like a filesystem bug :-(. Try using a rescue CD like RIPLinux http://www.tux.org/pub/people/kent-robotti/looplinux/rip/ (my favorite) to boot up, check your disks, chroot into your ubuntu install and reinstall the kernels.
<penguin42> ah these are a set of 4 separate music player keys
 * penguin42 leaves ext4 for other people to fight :-)
<unixdawg> f9-f12
 * Vorbote has used ext4 since early December with no real problems yet.
<nekr0z> Vorbote: is that possible to do with Jaunty Alpha livecd? I doubt RIPlinux has ext4 support
<Vorbote> nekr0z: Sure it does :-)
<unixdawg> f9 = play pause f10 = stop f11=reverse f12= ff
<penguin42> nekr0z: I'd check your partition table first, just make sure it's OK before attacking the filesystem and I'd check on some ext4 places just to see if there is a given for the problem you have
<Vorbote> nekr0z: probably the only rescue CD that does these days.
<nekr0z> Vorbote: anyway I have nowhere to burn a disk till monday
<Vorbote> nekr0z: Then, you can use your Jaunty CD.
<nekr0z> penguin42: I've just checked the partition table with fdisk, looks OK. what ext4 places are you talking about?
 * Vorbote is too partial to RIPLinux and takes every opportunity to make a plug.
<penguin42> nekr0z: I'm not sure - perhaps linux-filesystems mailing list - it's just possible that it might need latest ext4 tools to fix
<penguin42> RIPLinux?
<nekr0z> penguin42: i see, thanks
<unixdawg> Linux has died onlu *unubtu survives
<unixdawg> RIP= Rest in pieces
<thiebaude> i just wanted everyone to know i fixed my issue with bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<Vorbote> penguin42: it is a rescue cd based on slackware. Very easy to use, keeps the kernel and rescue utilities up-to-date. The choice of other apps is disputable though. (Epic4, puah!)
<penguin42> Vorbote: Ah cool - I've always tended to use knoppix for rescue discs
<Vorbote> penguin42: in fact, using RIPLinuX from a USB stick is the simplest thing
 * Vorbote thinks that you have to have all your bases covered even more when using a testing distro.
<thiebaude> soo true Vorbote
<MTecknology> hurray - yet another kernel release
<MTecknology> I like watching them
<thiebaude> i'm soo happy using 9.04 now
<nekr0z> thiebaude: same here. unhappy fighting it though :)
<MTecknology> same here - except not a whole lot has changed
<MTecknology> I need to report one bug
<MTecknology> eventually
<thiebaude> nekr0z: the only thing is fonts are too small, but i have temp fix by using xrandr -s 800x600 -r 85
<thiebaude> this system is very usable
<Vorbote> The gnome 2.26 transition was a roller-coaster. Freezes all over the place. Today it finally seems to have queased a bit.
<Vorbote> s/queased/quelched/
<thiebaude> this particular bug has been around for about 3 months
<penguin42> Vorbote: I haven't spotted many user visible changes with 2.26 though
<unixdawg> i say that we merge *ubuntu and freebsd
<unixdawg> lol
<Vorbote> penguin42: there were many architectural changes. The word is that Gnome 3.0 is coming and we are standing on the railtracks.
<coz_> hey guys... wacom table autodetect is working in jaunty?  and is there now a gui for wacom settings?
<Turl> hi, I'm experiencing a regression from intrepid and earlier jaunty
 * penguin42 stands still and looks at the train with big open eyes
<Halow> Moo?
<Turl> on GDM, my laptop's brightness is set very low
<Turl> and I have to change it with my brightness keys
<Turl> but if I leave it unchanged and login, it is set correctly
<jussi01> CoJaBo-Aztec: read the topic before asking stuff :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jussi01: How do I see the whole topic in irssi?
<jussi01> CoJaBo-Aztec: type /topic
<CoJaBo-Aztec> jussi01: Thanks again lol :)
<gnomefreak> in irssi /t works as well but i think thats a freenode thing
<CoJaBo-Aztec> How stable is Jaunty alpha 6?
<penguin42> CoJaBo-Aztec: Doesn't seem too bad - I have hit a few bugs
<CoJaBo-Aztec> penguin42: What kind of bugs have you experianced?
<penguin42> CoJaBo-Aztec: I've got a gnumeric bug (which looks like someone already has a fix for) and I got a crash when I hibernated last week
<gnomefreak> CoJaBo-Aztec: that is too hard to answer since the kernel is fine for most people but others have issues. Its more about what apps you use what hardware and what you plan to use it for. i still suggest you use it on a spare pc that you dont need
<penguin42> Having said that my SD card slot works, Google earth fonts seem to work again for me and it's almost possible network manager is playing ball
<gnomefreak> if you are not sure to the above, think of it as a house in the middle of the ocean
<penguin42> or in a vm
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Does wubi work OK in Jaunty? Has anyone tried it yet?
<gnomefreak> CoJaBo-Aztec: i havent tried but thats normal for me. this PC is for testing and working i use intrepid for non Ubuntu work
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Ok. This is probably a good opertunity to take a full backup of that system anyway :P
<penguin42> actually has updated this machine (my main box) to Jaunty - but some of the bugs are a bit painful - but there again it's good to hit the bugs before the final release
<CoJaBo-Aztec> penguin42: What are the moist painful bugs?
<penguin42> CoJaBo-Aztec: The failure to hibernate was a bit of a pain for me; the gnumeric one is a little annoying but is easy to work around
<thiebaude> CoJaBo-Aztec: bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<penguin42> thiebaude: Ooh nasty - it seems OK on i945
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is that one just on intel cards?
<theron> just downloaded and installed the server edition, and looking at the alpha6 known issues it states that the "encrypted home ditrectory" option on desktop is not available.  It's still available and working on server edition.  Anyone know what is broke?
<thiebaude> penguin42: it is getting better, i can now use 9.04
<Vorbote> CoJaBo-Aztec: no. It is in older, non-DRI2 drivers.
<gnomefreak> CoJaBo-Aztec: yes by the looks of it only on the i845g card
<thiebaude> its only a font issue now
<Vorbote> Or did that one got fixed upstream already?
<thiebaude> i have a i815
<gnomefreak> Vorbote: not sure i try to stay away from X bugs
<CoJaBo-Aztec> The system I'm going to try is a laptop with an Nvidia graphics card.
<asac> Vorbote: one thing. on your desktop lcd does selecting grayscale in the gnome font appearence dialog help you?
<Vorbote> asac: give me a second
<asac> Vorbote: you could also try other subpixel types inthe "details" dialog
<penguin42> also has  a little fun bug where tooltips on icons on the panel appear over the wrong panel - but that's not annoying, just a bit odd
<thiebaude> theron: it on a couple of intel integrated cards
<thiebaude> its
 * CoJaBo-Aztec might try 64-bit version...
<asac> Vorbote: but i have the feeling that you need grayscale for best results there
<penguin42> CoJaBo-Aztec: I'm running 64bit
<theron> thiebaude: thank you.
<Vorbote> asac: well, you are right
<thiebaude> theron: are you having problems with 9.04?
<asac> Vorbote: good. so auto detection would probably work right for you
<Vorbote> asac: in fact I always set my desktop monitor to VRGB or VBGR, it tends to swing aither/or with each new version of freetype.
<Vorbote> asac: right now it is set to VBGR
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I had some trouble with packages on 64bit Hardy, but it wouldn't hurt to try again with this version.
<asac> Vorbote: well. maybe grayscale is really better for you
<theron> thiebaude: just installed latest 9.04 server install on pair of DL 380s to play around with Eucalyptus. Still in the install all seems well so far, zero install issues.
<thiebaude> kewl
<theron> just updating prior to Eucalyptus install right now.
<penguin42> eucalyptus?
<asac> Vorbote:  you could checkout the gtk and gtk-settings from my ppa and set /desktop/gnome/font_rendering/rgba_order to "auto" and see if all is good for you after relogin ;)
<Vorbote> asac: It seems so. It had never occurred to me the solution could be that simple.
<theron> penguin42: http://www.conrey.org/?p=248
<gnomefreak> thiebaude: yes a few but only one for me is needed. If you mean "are there bugs" yes there area lot of them
<kane77> what is the default theme in 9.04?
<thiebaude> gnomefreak: yea, there are alot of bugs
<Vorbote> asac: I'll that out, but not today ;-) I'll let you know though.
<gnomefreak> thiebaude: if you need the pC dont upgrade/install 3.04
<asac> Vorbote: ok. did gnome-terminal fix the px sizing for you? or also not yet tried ?
<thiebaude> im still using 9.04 with a bug or 2
<asac> Vorbote: just let me know ;)
<penguin42> theron: Can you explain a bit - is it to control existing clouds stuff like EC2 or is it stuff for if you are building a cloud ?
<asac> i will stay in this channel for a while i guess ;)
<Vorbote> asac: I've installed it but havent tested yet. Give me a sec
<thiebaude> a weird thing was my install of 9.04 was aborted after everything was installed
 * gnomefreak still cant get used to asac being in here ;)
<theron> penguin42:  it's management software for your own internal cloud.  In the default ubuntu install it manages KVM.
<thiebaude> there was no kernal reboot
<theron> however, the tools are "compatible" with EC2.
<theron> I'm installing to see what "compatible" means :D
<penguin42> theron: OK
<Vorbote> asac: the gnome-terminal in your ppa honors the default settings.
<penguin42> theron: Does it use libvirt or similar for kvm stuff?
<theron> penguin42: yes.
<penguin42> theron: Cool
<asac> Vorbote: yeah. it should also do the right thing for everything else ;) (of course this is all only applies if you have selected "use system fonts")
<asac> Vorbote: thanks for confirming
<Vorbote> asac: my pleasure.
<TwoToneLaptop> So, in the real world, what are some of the most exciting improvements in Jaunty in y'all's opinion?
<SeveredCross> TwoToneLaptop: notify-osd is lovely.
<SeveredCross> I think Jaunty uses kexec for kernel reboots too.
<Halow> LOL In the real world.
<Halow> Boot time is SO fast.
<TwoToneLaptop> haha :-)
<TwoToneLaptop> Well I just meant as opposed to a long-winded whatsnew doc, what's most important to you?
<SeveredCross> Compiz and X seem to be improved.
<SeveredCross> usplash looks much nicer.
<c_korn> scilab-5
<Vorbote> ext4
<theron> in the real world ;) being able to manage clusters of servers with landscape is HUGE.
<theron> and there are some nice tweaks during the server install as well.
<asraniel> hi there. anybody able to read DVD's with jaunty? i installed libdvdread with that shell script, but it didnt help (all players)
<theron> where can I find a package list for what is installed in the "Virtual Machine host" software selection during the install?
<theron> server install I mean.
<MTecknology> anyone using ovpn in 9.04?
<asraniel> seriously, anybody here that can read a dvd film with 9.04 ?
<Halow> I've had a little trouble. Installing ubuntu-restricted-extras was what did it.
<Volkodav> anybody has small fonts in googleearth 5.011 ?
<Volkodav> I tried all possiblr fixes they do not work
<crashsystems1> I'm running a backtrace on indicator-applet in hopes that the data will help developers figure out why it sometimes seems to "forget" that Pidgin exists. Of course, this is not happening now that the program has this increased scrutiny on it.
<Matir> I recently installed Jaunty on a new (to me) system with an E6750 processor and cpufreq acts as if it is not supported... is this a known issue?
<ubuntu___> how can i add a new monitor resolution to jaunty?
<crashsystems> dn_ did you check out "Display" in preferences?
<dn_> yep, the one i want isn't in there
<dn_> i've been running intrepid since october and it was fine but this morning it didn't it wouldn't run 1280x1024
<crashsystems> dn_ did you try dragging the monitor you did see in there? sometimes I find that is covers other monitors for some reason.
<dn_> i figure nvidia drivers or xserver got updated
<dn_> i'm in jaunty live cd atm
<dn_> what do you mean crashsystems?
<crashsystems> well when you go in there, it shows you your monitor. you can drag monitors around when you are configuring multiple monitors. sometimes I find that the rectangle representing my laptop monitor covers the rectangle representing the external display.
<dn_> i only have one monitor
<teethdood> the screen resolution app in Pref is gone!
<crashsystems> teethdood it was renamed to "display"
<Halow> :O What's with all this renaming things. It's going to break all kinds of how-tos. =(
<penguin42> makes sense to name stuff that's obvious
<Halow> Sessions was a little less than obvious, but Screen Resolution was pretty self explanatory.
<teethdood> son of a gun...display it is
<penguin42> resolution is a bit tech for new users possibly - especially if you can just say 'display'
<penguin42> no word to use two words when you can use one obvious one
<teethdood> "display" isn't very specific... display could be taken to mean modifying how everything looks, like appearances
<penguin42> true
<crashsystems> also, "display" contains more than just screen resolution settings
<teethdood> speaking of which, why can't them both be rolled into one
 * penguin42 hasn't seen a good way to set the resolution etc of the login screen - is there anything to do the same tweaking as for once a user has logged in?
<Vorbote> asac; OK, I was wondering why I didn't see the gtk update from your ppa. There is a more recent patchset in the main repo.
<Vorbote> asac: soooo, downgrading would be painful... Can you push a patched set to you PPA? I'll test it.
<asac> Vorbote: hmm. ok
<Vorbote> asac: And don't worry I know where to find you ;-)
<asac> Vorbote: pushed gtk+2.0_2.16.0-1ubuntu2.asac1_source.changes
<asac> probably avail in 1 or two h
<Vorbote> asac: OK. In the meantime I have to fix this weird problem with dpkg giving me a segmentation fault. Sigh.
<asac> heh
<Vorbote> asac: no dice. Reinstalling is the word :-)
<Vorbote> brb
<asac> heh
<daftykins> what's the recommended advice for the /etc/checkbox.d/checkbox.ini config file prompt during an upgrade on a fresh install of jaunty?
<daftykins> "Keep the local version currently installed" is highlighted, but i figure "install the package maintainer's version" makes more sense
<janito> daftykins, the last one
<daftykins> that i type?
<daftykins> *typed
<daftykins> or "start a new shell to examine the situation" ? ^_^
<Cycom> ok, so I guess EXT4 isn't really ready yet.
<Cycom> because I just lost my entire /home. XD
<daftykins> lol
<daftykins> i'm installing in a virtual machine with EXT4
<Cycom> yeah, I'm going to reinstall my whole OS now. because...well, my root is ext4, and I just don't want to have to reinstall when I need the system.
<Cycom> there's no real way to downgrade, right?
<user___> n
<daftykins> whooooooa at the default gnome-terminal font
<janito> Cycom, have you reported your problem on launchpad ?
<janito> there are some know issues with ext4, well, actually not ext4 specific, but how some applications deal with file writes, but I really don't see how that would wipe /home
<brad__> hi, 9.04 kernel panics when I boot from the live cd
<brad__> is there anything I can do to debug it?
<brad__> I tried different boot options, and very little has worked
<penguin42> brad_: What error do you see
<brad__> blinking leds
<brad__> and mouse and keyboard are frozen
<brad__> it panics after X is loaded
<brad__> 8.04 was the last version of Ubuntu I could boot and install on this machine
<Cycom> janito: not yet, but you can be sure I will.
<Cycom> janito: it ran an fsck on reboot that didn't work automagically
<janito> :\
<Cycom> it couldn't mount the FS, and couldn't find the journal.
<penguin42> brad__: Hmm that's nasty - what graphics card have you got - anything unusual about your machine?
<yow|x2> brad__ - try using some kernel wildcards like noacpi etc, also try safe graphics mode
<Cycom> I ran fsck manually with -y (stupid, probably, but I didn't really care) and then recreated the journal
<brad__> I tried noacpi
<Cycom> lost-and-found was full of files, and the FS contained all 147gb, but none of the files were named. kinda defeats the purpose, no?
<brad__> I tried xforcevesa
<penguin42> brad_: How about the alternate CD - can you get it to boot and install OK without X?
<yow|x2> 32 or 64 brad__ ? also is it alpha 6?
<brad__> penguin42: I haven't tried. It is a 32bit
<brad__> alpha 6, yes
<brad__> 8.10 has the same problem
<penguin42> brad_: I'd see if you can get it installed OK without X for two reasons; 1) If it works then it's likely X related and 2) if it doesn't it's normally easier to see the errors without X in the way
<brad__> if it was graphics related, shouldn't xforcevesa prevent that?
<brad__> how do I tell what video driver 8.04 is using?
<yow|x2> laptop or desktop brad__ ? sorry if i missed that part
<brad__> desktop
<penguin42> brad__: Do you know what graphics hardware you have?
<thiebaude> brad__: do you have intel graphics
<brad__> I think so
<brad__> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller]) Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 2a08 Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16 Memory at cfe80000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K] I/O ports at b800 [size=8] Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<brad__>  Memor at cfe40000 (320-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K] Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2
<thiebaude> bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<penguin42> but i945g works OK for me?
<penguin42> I guess only some people hit it
<brad__> can I boot the live cd without booting into x?
<yow|x2> im using intel also and mine works
<bromic94> hello is the tool to move wobi installs to native goig to be working in 9.04?
<thiebaude> i think it mainly the 8 series
<thiebaude> i815 i815 845g and so on
 * penguin42 is 945
<brad__> so, does this bug cause a kernel panic?
<thiebaude> mine of course was affected by the bug-i810
<brad__> it seems to be effecting 8.10 too
<brad__> at least for me
<bromic94> brad__: what issue with 8.10
<bromic94> i can try to replicate it?
<thiebaude> brad__: it doesn't boot out of x, doesn't even get to a login prompt
<brad__> I get the same behavior
<penguin42> brad__: I'd be tempted to wonder if a BIOS upgrade would help you?
<brad__> I get an X background
<brad__> and a mouse cursor
<brad__> But then the kernel panics, and the leds blink, everything freezes
<thiebaude> i running 9.04 with no problmems but small fonts, brad__
<brad__> in both 8.10 and 9.04
<yow|x2> what about trying xubuntu just to see if its gnome related brad__ ?
<brad__> hmmm, even if it was gnome related, would that be able to panic the kernel?
<yow|x2> sorry, i meant related to the gnome build.
<thiebaude> brad__:  this is the first time i had problems with alpa's, i've been upgrading since 6.06
<brad__> well, 8.10 and 9.04 are the first releases of ubuntu that panic on this machine
<brad__> 8.04 is booted and installed, and I am using it now
<brad__> so I think it is kernel related
<penguin42> bard__: If the X drivers screw up it can kill the kernel; and if Gnome/compiz tries to do something like heavy 3D it could trigger a bug more than something simple - but as I say I'd be surprised
<brad__> leds blinking indicate a panic, I just wish it would tell me what is wrong
<thiebaude> brad__: did you edit your xorg.conf file
<bromic94> is there any way i can upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 now?
<brad__> shouldn't xforcevesa use the lowest common denominator?
<penguin42> bromic94: update-manager -d
<brad__> I am getting the panic on the livecd
<brad__> basically the installer cd
<brad__> even when I use xforcevesa, it still panics
<brad__> when I try noacpi, still panics
<brad__> when I try pci=noacpi, still panics
<brad__> I tried disabling hyperthreading in bios, still panics
<brad__> I tried nosmp, still panics
<penguin42> brad__: Tell me a bit more about your machine - what hardware?
<thiebaude> brad__: in xorg.conf change the option section to "DRI" "True"
<brad__> I can't on the livecd
<thiebaude> darn
<yow|x2> boot to runlevel 3 and then change it
<brad__> penguin42: do you want me to dump some kind of sys info?
<brad__> yow|x2: how is the best way to do that?
<bromic94> penguin42: how big is the upgrade do u know off hand?
<penguin42> brad__: can you put the output of lspci -v  and dmidecode (as root) somewhere?
<brad__> yes
<yow|x2> add linux3 to the kernel line, iirc, i will double check though
<penguin42> bromic94: ~600MB I think
<penguin42> bromic94: But take care - it's still Alpha, it might break something or hurt your cat
<bromic94> i thought that was just the install not the upgrade?
<bromic94> my cat?
<thiebaude> haha penguin42
<penguin42> bromic94: You can never tell with an Alpha release
<bromic94> true
<thiebaude> it's unpredictable
<bromic94> i am running it through wobi but yes i know what you  mean
<rww> bromic94: most of the packages on your system have to get upgraded. Lots of stuff to download ;)
<bromic94> penguin42: what the status of moving wobi installs to native?
<thiebaude> now i cant boot into the nwest kernal i got to use the oldest one
<thiebaude> its weird
<penguin42> bromic94: Dunno - never done any wobi stuff
<brad__> penguin42: can I message it to you?
<rww> fyi, it's "wubi"
<penguin42> brad: Put it here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<bromic94> anyone have any idea?
<bromic94> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/9246/
<brad__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/135050/
<bromic94> penguin42: that discusses it
<bromic94> though it would be in 9.04 like it states
<brad__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/135051/
<yow|x2> brad__ i cant seem to find it anywhere right now of course, but im pretty sure its linux 3
<brad__> as a kernel boot option?
<yow|x2> yeah, just edit the line in grub and add that to the line
<brad__> linux space 3 or linux3?
<yow|x2> with a space but actually i just checked my grub and you can use single instead (take out quiet and splash)
<yow|x2> so the end should be ro single
<brad__> ah, ok
<yow|x2> instead of ro quiet splash
<brad__> boot into single user mode
<yow|x2> yes
<brad__> also what is the -- do?
<asraniel> hi there. i installed everything that is needed to read dvd in jaunty, but it does not work. seems like it can't decrypt the dvd (even though i installed libdvdcss). anybody else has this problem?
<brad__> what does the -- do?
<yow|x2> what -- ?
<brad__> on the livecd
<brad__> it specifies quiet and splash and --
<yow|x2> i dont recall seeing that
<penguin42> brad__: I can't see anything particularly odd about your machine
<bromic94> asraniel: know how to do that in 8.10?
<bromic94> do you guys know when in april 9.04 will be released
<thiebaude> bromic94: im not sure about april 26
<rww> bromic94: probably April 23rd, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule
<thiebaude> my bad
<funkyHat> Are there any nightly live CDs, I just installed alpha 6 and then did a partial upgrade with update-manager and it seems to have fried itself
<funkyHat> ?
<asraniel> bromic94: yes, worked like a charm since i'm using linux, thats why i'm so confused now (usualy i just have to execute that shell script that downloads the .deb and installs it)
<bromic94> asraniel: i just ran that in 8.10 and it does not work
<asraniel> bromic94: ah i see, usually always worked for me
<brad__> if I boot to single user mode on the live cd, and I sort of try stress testing the kernel with different things, how do I continue the regular live cd boot process, just type exit?
<brad__> also what will DRI "true" do in the xorg.conf?
<yow|x2> you would reboot or start x from there
<yow|x2> that uses dri instead of glx
<brad__> remember, I will be running from livecd
<brad__> trying to figure out what is causing the problem
<brad__> did 8.04 use dri instead of glx?
<thiebaude> brad__: someone in lauchpad suggested i try it and after i installed 9.04 i was able to log into 9.04
<thiebaude> i was taking a big risk
<yow|x2> you dont have antivirus in your bios enabled do you brad__ ? some come with that
<brad__> nah, if I did, 8.04 would fail too
<brad__> I tried disabling XD too
<brad__> hyperthreading, anything I thought might cause problems, with no success
<brad__> 8.04 boots and installs, 8.10/9.04 refuse
<thiebaude> brad__: see,  i dont know if that will work for you
<brad__> ahh
<brad__> I think booting without X will make it easier to tell if X is the problem
<yow|x2> what i would do is add just about every kernel param i could disabling pretty much everything non essential brad__
<brad__> it does panic after X starts
<brad__> I tried nearly everyone I saw
<thiebaude> it sure did before
<yow|x2> also check dmesg | tail once it boots
<brad__> noacpi, noapic, nolapic, nosmp
<brad__> pci=noacpi
<yow|x2> no usb
<brad__> well, I couldn't check dmesg with the normal boot
<brad__> but if I boot to single user, I should be able to
<yow|x2> right, but you can with single mode
<brad__> that is, if it doesn't panic
<yow|x2> yup
<brad__> that is probably the best advice I've heard
<brad__> :)
<penguin42> brad__: The difficulty is always that once in X you can't see the boot messages
<brad__> but even if it is X, that really leaves me puzzled
<brad__> well, I could control+alt+f1 or whatever
<brad__> but it panics before I can do that
<thiebaude> yup
<brad__> and since it is livecd, it has no place to dump panic info
<penguin42> brad__: If you can get it running without X started then start just the X server (X: on it's own) and see if that kills it, then you might have a chance
<brad__> I mean, now that I think about it, there is a very high probability that X is panicing it somehow
<brad__> but I wonder why
<brad__> it doesn't seem to have a problem till X boots
<penguin42> brad__: My guess would be a BIOS screwup with the setup of the video memory - but that's just a guess
<brad__> and even with xforcevesa, it still craps out
<brad__> and even weirder is that 8.04 is fine
<knittl> shouldn't the notifictions be half-opaque/transparent?
<penguin42> brad__: The other possibility is that since it's starting a full Gnome session that is doing some other probing/proding that actually kills it
<yow|x2> you dont have swollen transistors on your motherboard do you brad__ ? ;)
<brad__> not that 8.04 seems to know or care about
<brad__> why would 8.10/9.04 all of a sudden start caring?
<brad__> hehehe
<brad__> pc hardware so sucks ass
<thiebaude> lol
<penguin42> dunno
<penguin42> brad__: Well that's why I suggest looking for a BIOS upgrade
<brad__> single user mode is probably the best option
<brad__> till I can figure out wtf is going on with X
<brad__> booting X without GNOME is the next logical step after that
<brad__> to see if GNOME might be the cause
<penguin42> possibility - although I prefer to have multiple consoles to play with
<brad__> is there another runlevel that has multiple consoles
<brad__> but won't boot X?
<penguin42> 2 normally
<brad__> I could use screen
<penguin42> yeh but I'm thinking more of being able to ctrl-alt-f1 etc
<brad__> my other option might be to try to install from USB
<brad__> maybe if it panics from USB, it can write log files or something for debugging
<penguin42> only if you are lucky - one thing you can do is tell the kernel to send console to a remote machine over the network that sometimes helps
<penguin42> bard__: Anyway, see if you can get to a shell - if you can then I'd try starting just the X server   (/usr/X11/bin/X ) and if that's OK switch back to the console with ctrl-alt-f1 and then from there try starting a gnome session on that X server and see if it kills it?
<brad__> hmm
<knitt1> i hate disconnects …
<knitt1> shouldn't the nofity popups be 90% transparent?
<knitt1> and 10% on mouseover? here it is 100/0
<penguin42> hmm I think that's also what I see
 * penguin42 hadn't realised they should be anything else - although the mouse over behaviour felt odd
<Halow> Now that you mention it... I hadn't realized it should've been different either.
<dtchen> for those of you using the PA fixes, i've refreshed the kernel
<Vorbote> Wow, the screen color and menu configuration is a great touch of style. I'd forgotten how to write screenrcs by the end of last century :-P
<knitt1> penguin42: Halow: you talking to me? :)
<Halow> knitt1:  Oh. Yes. :)
<penguin42> knitt1: Yeh!
<knitt1> k xD, so i'm the only one to realize it on first startup? ^^
<penguin42> well there may be others
<knitt1> they are not talking to me … ergo not existing
<Dillizar> is there a torrent or just FTP
<Halow> To download the ISO? There are both.
<Dillizar> yes
<Dillizar> where can i find the torrent
<penguin42> can someone just try something to see if it's just me - open openoffice.org presentations and at the wizard select 'from template' and tell me how long it takes to acknowledge your click?
<Vorbote> penguin42: It is slow. I guess it is caching the template previews.
<rom1v> hi
<teethdood> penguin42: mine seems quick, less than 1 sec
<penguin42> Vorbote: How long would you say?
<penguin42> teethdood: Weird!
<rom1v> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/269904 with the last workaround (fix) for compiz/nvidia will be included in jaunty
<rom1v> ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 269904 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-180 "Screen refresh problems with nvidia on intrepid" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Vorbote> penguin42: about 4 seconds in this box (which is definitly not fast, just snappy enough) and then about 4-6 seconds when changing templates, I guess generating the preview.
<Vorbote> penguin42: it feels like old maple syrup not quite molasses.
<penguin42> Vorbote: Thanks
<penguin42> Vorbote: When I tried it a few minutes ago it took many 10s of seconds, and now it's reasonably happy
<Vorbote> penguin42: I'm smelling a problem with memory management but I don't know where to point fingers yet. I', under the impression the X server is to blame.
<penguin42> Vorbote: There's certainly something odd
<Vorbote> penguin42: hah! According to top even firefox using less cpu when idle.
<penguin42> well I'm OK with it not using much CPU as long as it does something
<Vorbote> penguin42: considering I'm using Xorg radeon driver I can't blame it on a binary blob
<penguin42> I'm on Intel so neither of us can blame it on the driver
<Vorbote> penguin42: If you have compiz enabled.... I disabled it and enabled metacity's compositor instead. That stopped most of the X server hard lockups.
<penguin42> nope, don't have compiz
<penguin42> oh dear
<penguin42> oh dear
<penguin42> so if one of your openoffice presnentations was opened from a url and is listed in your 'open existing presentations' it goes off to the website to generate a preview when ever you click 'open existing presentation'
<penguin42> (and blocks while doing it)
<penguin42> how many people would regard that as a security issue - I wouldn't expect it to go off to the web when I clicked open existing
<SiDi> Hello
<penguin42> hi
<SiDi> Is it normal that the ubuntu notifications keep spawning in top right of the screen regardless of the gconf settings ?
<Halow> Vile things, aren't they? ;) Can we actually turn them off?
<Vorbote> Why doesn't that surprise me? Well, I see OOo uses libneon27. I thought that would support asynchronous connections already.
<penguin42> what's libneon?
<Halow> SiDi: As far as I'm aware, there are plugins in some of the programs using the notifications with which you can turn them off (or at least filter which you get). I'm not sure if there's a way to turn them all off, unless you count uninstalling it, which I haven't tried.
<Vorbote> penguin42: libneon is the http/webdav reference library written by the WebDAV group.
<penguin42> ah ok
<SiDi> Halow: what i mean is, we're meant to have a setting in gconf to chose in which corner they spawn
<jldugger> sigh
<SiDi> Halow: and at the moment, whatever it is, they keep spawning on top right
<jldugger> looks like ubuntu isn't in the google summer of code (again)
<Halow> Oh. I had read that they always spawn up there. I hadn't even thought of messing with it.
 * penguin42 reopens #157860
<hudnix> Are other people having the problem of firefox not running flashplayer even though it's installed? Or is it just me?
<Volkodav> what version  of ff ?
<hudnix> 3.0.7
<mib_kqwjpw> hudnix: can u try FF 3.5 ?
<hudnix> sure? Is there a package, or do I get it from the mozilla site?
<penguin42> hudnix: If you quit and restart ff does it help?
<hudnix> penguin42: no, it just doesn't register the plugin at all and always puts up the bar that says that additional plugins are required.
<penguin42> hudnix: OK, is this after an upgrade to jaunty? Are you 32 bit or 64?
<mib_kqwjpw> hudnix: everything from archive
<mib_kqwjpw> or maybe oficial teams ppa
<hudnix> 32 bit, fresh upgrade from Intrepid.
<penguin42> hudnix: Hmm ok, I'm 64 bit so it's a bit different - but after upgrade I had the same problem and fixed it by removing flashplugin-nonfree and reinstalling it
<hudnix> penguin42: I did that too and it didn't help :(
 * Vorbote will be brb
<penguin42> hudnix :-(
<hudnix> I'll try that one more time, then go to ff 3.5
<mib_kqwjpw> hudnix: please go to #ubuntu-mozillateam and try to get help there!
<hudnix> mib_kqwjpw: ok, will do.
<mib_kqwjpw> unfortunatly at this time the # is quiet so u wont get much help right away
<legodude> are there known problems with kde settings and gtk apps?
<legodude> I;m using kubuntu, and trying to apply my kde theme to gtk apps
<penguin42> that's always been very touchy
<legodude> but the radiobox keeps switching back
<penguin42> (for many years)
<legodude> ahh, worked fine in 8.10 for me
<legodude> the switching back is a known problem?
<penguin42> legodude: I don't know - I just remember years ago it tended to make Gnome apps a bit touchy
<hudnix> uninstalling and re-installing flashplugin-nonfree did it. This time I did a complete removal and I think that made the difference.
<penguin42> hudnix: Nod
<hudnix> mib_kqwjpw: Did you mean FF 3.1 instead of 3.5?
<mib_kqwjpw> hudnix: 3.5
<mib_kqwjpw> it was renamded this week
<mib_kqwjpw> maybe its still not on archive
<hudnix> yes, still 3.1 in the archive
<mib_kqwjpw> hudnix: try mozilla team PPA or daily ppa like i do
<hudnix> mib_kqwjpw: ok
<Vorbote> asac: I just installed your gtk libraries, rebooted and set up rgba_order to auto. Subpixel rendering looks nice! I'm attaching a screenshot http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1927/rgbaorderingautograysca.png
<Vorbote> asac: You'll notice that the dialog shows as if rgb was enabled.
<legodude> and nekomuk is totally broken?
<rom1v> hi
<rom1v> I have a problem with apt in jaunty alpha
<rom1v> dpkg: syntaxical error in /var/lib/dpkg/available near line 24315…
<andersk> Yeah, uh, that sounds bad.  Does it go away after `apt-get update`?
<rom1v> champ « Depends », référence à « libasound2 » : version contenant « ) »
<rom1v> Depends: openjdk-6-jre-headless (>= 6b14-1.4.1-0ubuntu4), libasound2 (>> 1.ursesw5 (>= 5.6+20071006-3)
<rom1v> there is a problem after libasound2
<rom1v> in that file
<rom1v> no :(
<andersk> If `apt-get update` doesn't fix it, try `dpkg --clear-avail; apt-get update`
<rom1v> \o/
<rom1v> thank you
<Vorbote> /memo asac it seems you are not around. I've tested the auto setting and it seems to work fine. Check this screenshot: http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/1927/rgbaorderingautograysca.png
<dtchen> Vorbote: right, see http://identi.ca/notice/2926822
 * Vorbote forgot how to send memos, *blush*
<DanaG> I wonder what's making my boot take as long as it does.
 * DanaG posts bootchart...
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart/
<mib_565zop> DanaG: resume is worse
<mib_565zop> even with compression
<mib_565zop> and it only works 7 out of 10
<mib_565zop> the other 3 require u to reboot, after the resume was done
<mib_565zop> cwillu: do u think we can improve that anyway?
<rom1v> andersk
<rom1v> are you there?
<rom1v> thank you for your answer on launchpad.net about the problem you make me resolve :)
<legodude> am I the only one with tons of nepomukservicestub crashes?
<legodude> every time I log in
<rom1v> I have another one : I upgraded compiz-fusion-plugin-main from your ppa, but nothing new in ccsm
<rom1v> in solution, I don't have any checkbox "force synchronization between X and GLX"
<DanaG> http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/bootchart/EliteBook-jaunty-20090321-1.png
<DanaG> Why is there a 5-second sleep in resume?
<DanaG> It sits there for 5 seconds or so, doing NOTHING.
<DanaG> That's rather wasted time.
<mib_565zop> DanaG: how are u checking bootchars for resume?
<DanaG> I'm not sure what it's doing there, actually.
<penguin42> waiting for some hardware?
<DanaG> With an explicit 'sleep'?  Seems odd to me.
<andersk> rom1v: I'm here now.
<DanaG> oh, and what's with the 'find' that vboxdrv uses?
<DanaG> That strikes me as also wasteful.  =þ
<rom1v> :)
<mib_565zop> DanaG: by the waay, how do i generate the bootchart images?
<mib_565zop> now i olny have tars
<DanaG> bootchart-java
<penguin42> DanaG: I'm not sure, but I think there are cases where you do have to give things like discs a few seconds to wake up
<rom1v> I upgraded compiz-fusion-plugin-main from your ppa, but nothing new in ccsm, in workaround, I don't have any checkbox "force synchronization between X and GLX"
<andersk> rom1v: It should be under the "Fix screen updates in XGL with fglrx." checkbox in the Workarounds section of ccsm.
<mib_565zop> thanks
<DanaG> there's a pybootchartgui, but it truncates the right side.
<janito> I remember reading somewhere about a sleep for the hardware to "settle down"
<DanaG> The java one works better.
<andersk> Hmm.
<andersk> rom1v: Is there any reference to force_glx_sync in your /usr/share/gconf/schemas/compiz-workarounds.schemas?
<rom1v> <key>/schemas/apps/compiz/plugins/workarounds/allscreens/options/force_glx_sync</key>
<rom1v>       <applyto>/apps/compiz/plugins/workarounds/allscreens/options/force_glx_sync</applyto>
<rom1v> andersk, http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1237673975.png
<mib_565zop> DanaG: what parameters do those both packages take? filename?
<andersk> rom1v: try `sudo dpkg --configure compiz-fusion-plugins-main`?
<rom1v> it gives an error, that I will translate :
<DanaG> bootchart-java makes a thingy for you on boot.
<rom1v> dpkg: error of handling of compiz-fusion-plugins-main (--configure) : compiz-fusion-plugins-main is already installed and configured. Some errors have been encounered during execution
<rom1v> (it says it's already installed and configured…)
<andersk> Oh right.  This should work better: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure compiz-fusion-plugins-main`
<rom1v> ok, no error, but no new checkbox :(
<rom1v> don't worry, I will enable it in gconf-editor
<rom1v> force_glx_sync
<andersk> Hmm.  Did you try logging out and logging in again?
<mib_565zop> DanaG: so will it generate png for all the previous files?
<DanaG> I'm not sure.
<DanaG> man bootchart.
<mib_565zop> nothing there
<rom1v> I try, be right back
<penguin42> DanaG: To me it looks like your gdmgreeter and gdm are using a fair chunk of CPU during startup from that image - do you have a lot of users or something odd like htat?
<mib_565zop> ahh
<rom1v> andersk, I logout then login, no new checkbox :(
<mib_565zop> DanaG: bootchar -o ./*
<rom1v> in cssm (but there is force_glx_sync is in gconf-editor)
<rom1v> s/cssm/ccsm
<rom1v> andersk, unfortunately, it doesn't change anything in openoffice :(
<rom1v> some buttons continue to disappear when I rollover
<andersk> rom1v: I don't really know how ccsm works, but I would expect that if you see the option in gconf and you enable it there, that should work too.
<andersk> Maybe you need to restart compiz.
<rom1v> I enabled the option then logout/login
<rom1v> the option is still enabled
<rom1v> and I still have problems in openoffice :(
<andersk> Huh.
<rom1v> look: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1237674594.png
<rom1v> When I rollover a button, sometimes it disappears (totally or partially)
<whileimhere> I was wondering how the new version of Ubuntu is coming along for those brave souls who have pre-tested it.
<penguin42> whileimhere: Not too bad, a few problems here and there
<maco> whileimhere: runs dandy
<maco> havent come across anything show-stopper
<whileimhere> I have a ton of the repo already installed from 8.10 if I do the upgrade will it take forever to download?
<penguin42> about 600MB or so so depending how fast your net link is, and about half an hour ot install
<maco> you mean you installed a TON of stuff in intrepid?
<whileimhere> yes
<maco> if so, yeah, itll have to upgrade everything you installed
<andersk> rom1v: Hmm, I can't seem to reproduce that particular problem either with or without the workaround enabled, so I'm not sure how to figure out whether it's enabled for you.
<whileimhere> That is what I mean.
<janito> it should take as much as it took to install that stuff :)
<maco> so if there's a bunch you dont use, uninstall it before upgrading
<maco> then you can avoid it upgrading the stuff you dont want anyway
<DasEi> ...jaunty coming down here today...
 * DanaG just plain can't use compiz anyway.  
<whileimhere> Ahh that is what I was wondering
<rom1v> andersk, the problem occurs as before I added your ppa : when performance level is 0 in powermizer
<janito> if you want the stuff upgraded :P
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<whileimhere> Than forever!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DanaG> It's danged well not fixed; what should I mark the bug?
<DanaG> New, or what?
<rom1v> sometimes, not only the buttons are not refreshed, sometimes it's big parts of text
<rom1v> it makes openoffice unusable
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and nvidia 96 drivers just plain segfault Xorg.
<whileimhere> whats the big advance in the newest version
<GetDebsAutomat> hello c_korn
<GetDebsAutomat> How are you today ?
<GetDebsAutomat> fine. thanks
<rww> What's the command to restart pulseaudio?
<rom1v> andersk, the refresh problem in text still happens (only when powermizer is at level 1 -it's automatic, readable in nvidia-settings-) : http://pix.toile-libre.org/?img=1237675080.png
<rom1v> look at the top left of the text, there is a refresh problem
<rom1v> and after the column of 'y'
<andersk> Sure, that certainly looks like the same bug.  I assume it goes away if you move the window.
<rom1v> yes
<rom1v> or if I select the text or something
<andersk> It's just unclear to me whether the workaround failed to activate or whether it's still broken in spite of the workaround.
<rom1v> I hope the first one
<DanaG> damned fglrx.
<rom1v> it seems to fail to add a checkbox in ccsm, maybe it fails to activate :)
<DanaG> But hey, at least the ATI open-source driver rocks.
<DanaG> Well, compared to nouveau, at least.
<andersk> rom1v: Maybe you could try it in a guest session?  That will give you a clean account to play with, to see if something is weird with your main account.
<rom1v> ok I try
<rom1v> arf, do you know how to share data between my rom account and the guest account (I need to share wpa key)
<DasEi> DanaG: which ati you use ?
<andersk> rom1v: right-click on the networkmanager applet in your tray, Edit Connections,
<andersk> select your wireless network, Edit, and check Available to all users.
<DanaG> Mobility HD3650 (RV635).\
<rom1v> arf, but I will have a problem : I need to install nvidia drivers for the guest, no? it doesn't use them and I can't enable compiz
<rom1v> with a guest session
<andersk> Huh?  The Xorg configuration is system-wide; it uses the same drivers for all accoutns.
<mib_565zop> why does Firefox flashes when on full screen, and a Notifications Pops up? damn annoying!
<rom1v> that's what I thought... but guest session can't launch compiz
<rom1v> while it works with MY session
<mib_565zop> rom1v: yeah i noticed that a while ago: no compiz no guest session
<DanaG> damned broken, panicky\ fglrx.
<rom1v> andersk, your ppa packages this fix : http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=1957219&postcount=18
<rom1v> ?
<andersk> rom1v: No, I didn't revert anything; I just added 46960f12a9d213e5f0e841557e2ed2f7ea18cc79.
<andersk> (That poster is confused.  `git revert 55bfd` means to _undo_ 55bfd, not to "revert to 55bfd".)
<andersk> Had you previously followed those directions?  Maybe you have your own locally installed workarounds plugin that is overriding the global one, which would explain your problem.
<rom1v> I started to follow, but when I "make", it said compiz was not installed
<rom1v> (I didn't have compiz-dev installed)
<rom1v> then I saw your ppa
<rom1v> s/didn't have/haven't/
<andersk> The compiz crash in the guest account looks like bug 269120.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269120 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV in paintOutput()" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269120
<shane8002> .
 * DanaG wonders when radeon will do power-management.
<rom1v> andersk, I will format soon and reinstall
<rom1v> I'll retry
<rom1v> do you know (just by curiosity) how to keep the /home partition while formating, if it is encrypted (ecryptfs) (I enabled "encrypt" when I installed jaunty)
<DanaG> Oh eyah, how would I go about encrypting just one folder?
<DanaG> I want it to not show up even automatically at login; I want to manually decrypt it on demand.
<DanaG> Perhaps should I just use truecrypt?
<DasEi> rom1v : you could back it up while sys still running
<rom1v> DanaG, you could use encfs
<rom1v> DasEi, yes, but I would like to know how to "keep"
<rom1v> and how to make another disk (an external one for example) and make it decrypted on login
<rom1v> (as for /home)
<DasEi> rom1v : you would have had to have made a seperate /home for that
<DanaG> http://xlife.zuavra.net/index.php/66/
<rom1v> DanaG, encfs ~/.encrypted ~/decrypted
<DanaG> I think I may just use truecrypt.
<DasEi> nice proggi
<DasEi> jaunty installed in 26min, now rebooting...
<DasEi> hey great, screen resolution works out the box
<penguin42> wow that is rare!
<DasEi> nice new toy, and boots up faster, too I think
<crashsystems1> boots up much faster if you use ext4
<penguin42> crashsystems1: I'm still wary of ext4 until I let everyone else make sure it works :-)
<crashsystems1> I'd not use if it my system crashed often. It does not.
 * DanaG DOES use ext4, and still has a boot that seems to have slowed, lately.
<DanaG> Perhaps it's time to re-profile.
<DasEi> ..system testing..
<crashsystems> Right now I'm waiting for Pidgin to disappear from indicator-applet so I can finish this backgrace for bug #345599.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345599 in indicator-applet "indicator applet dissapears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345599
<crashsystems> backtrace*
<DasEi> 100% in systemtest
<crashsystems> things never crash when I want them to, despite my name...
<penguin42> crashsystems: Bugs run away and hide when they know you are going to try and understand them
<DasEi1> yo, jaunty's pidgin
<crashsystems> Jaunty Pidgin?
<DasEi> crashsystems: I just installed and played around, will s.. up more now
<DasEi1> jaunty
<DanaG> My biggest gripe with radeon is the lack of power management.
<DanaG> To phrase something like lolcats:  "im in ur video card, eating ur watz"
<jscinoz> my biggest gripe with jaunty is lack of a working sudo
<crashsystems> ? sudo works just fine in jaunty for me.
<jscinoz> mine just doesnt work
<jscinoz> after entering the correct password it just exits
<jscinoz> without running the command
<jscinoz> and i've tried reinstalling the sudo package but that hasnt fixed it
<crashsystems> have you checked LP for a bug?
<jscinoz> yes
<crashsystems> and did you check to see you are in the sudoers file?
<penguin42> jscinoz: Hmm works for me - if you do sudo -s   does it work?
<jscinoz> crashsystems: yes im there
<jscinoz> penguin42: no
<penguin42> very odd
<crashsystems> make sure "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" is in there, and that you are a member of the admin group
<mefisto__> how do you even look at the sudoers file if sudo isn't working?
<DanaG> hmm, has 'sudo' been replaced, or something?
<rww> DanaG: no
<jscinoz> mefisto__: ssh root@localhost with public key login
<DasEi> DanaG: nope
<DanaG> Or is it not setuid, perhaps?
<jscinoz> one sec
<jscinoz> nah it is setuid
<DanaG> -rwsr-xr-x 2 root root 131040 2009-02-16 19:24 /usr/bin/sudo
<jscinoz> yeah
<jscinoz> and the admin line is right, and im in the admin group
<DanaG> hmm, perhaps purge and reinstall sudo?
<DanaG> As root, of course.
<jscinoz> yeah
<jscinoz> oen se
<jscinoz> sec*
<DanaG> my sudo version: Version: 1.6.9p17-1ubuntu3
<DanaG> you know the dpkg "force" parameters, right?  Can be very dangerous -- but useful if used carefully.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, my not-actually-fixed bug report... should I re-mark it as new?
<mib_565zop> DanaG: i use EncFS
<jscinoz> yeah i'm using the force bit so it doesnt remove some other stuff as im gonna reinstall sudo immediately
<cwillu> mib_565zop, sorry, did you ask me something?
<cwillu> (in the "I'm pretty sure you did, but not sure what the context was" manner) :p
<jscinoz> DanaG: still no luck after its reinstalled
<jscinoz> same thing, it exits once i get the password correct
<cwillu> jscinoz, if you sudo echo foo, does that actually do anything?
<jscinoz> cwillu: nope
<cwillu> did you pastebin sudoers anywhere already?
#ubuntu+1 2009-03-22
<cwillu> and if not, could you?
<cwillu> does sudoedit work?
<jscinoz> cwillu: will do, although its still as the default as i just purged and reinstalled sudo
<cwillu> jscinoz, humour me :p
<crashsystems> jscinoz did you check to make sure your user is a member of the admin group?
<jscinoz> and no sudoedit doesnt work
<jscinoz> crashsystems: yes
<DanaG> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/moosplash-a-cowsay-inspired-usplash-theme-for-ubuntu.html
<jscinoz> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/f29d7334a
<DanaG> http://crunchbang.files.wordpress.com/2008/03/screenhot-gt-usplash.png
<DanaG> hah.
<DanaG> crunch... bang?
<DanaG> #!
<cwillu> jscinoz, my hunch is that you have a timestamp that's broken
<DanaG> hmm, sudo -k or sudo -K
<jscinoz> cwillu: and what should i do
<rww> jscinoz: You said you can log in as root, right? Does "sudo echo test" (or something similar) work when you're root?
<cwillu> rww, no, he just tried that exact line :p
<cwillu> try what DanaG said
<rww> oh, I thought he tried it as a normal user
<cwillu> jscinoz, what filesystem is root and var on?
<jscinoz> DanaG: did that, no change
<mib_4rtem2> cwillu: back
<cwillu> ah, from the root account, I get you
<jscinoz> cwillu: ext3
<mib_4rtem2> humm IIRC it was a question on hibernate
<mib_4rtem2> and uwsp compression
 * cwillu answers flips a coin and determines that the answer was yes
<crashsystems> any ideas on how I can speed up the replication of but #345599?
<crashsystems> bug #345599 *
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345599 in indicator-applet "indicator applet dissapears" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345599
<cwillu> jscinoz, do you have a password set on the root account?
<jscinoz> cwillu: no
<cwillu> jscinoz, you have a root prompt up?
<steve_> before i dl alpha 6, is there nvidia drivers yet or no
<jscinoz> cwillu: ssh root@localhost
<cwillu> steve_, afaik, there's been nvidia drivers for a while now
<jscinoz> cwillu: publickey login
<cwillu> jscinoz, does sudo echo foo work from that prompt?
<rww> cwillu steals my ideas D:
<cwillu> rww, with pride :p
<steve_> cwillu> thanks, going to dl mythbuntu latest, but would be useless without drivers, thanks again
<DanaG> No working nvidia driver for NV17 (a 2-that-nvidia-lies-and-calls-a-4 MX) card, for me.
<jscinoz> cwillu: yes, but i'm alreadyroo there
<jscinoz> root*
<cwillu> jscinoz, doesn't matter, it's still going through the motions
<DanaG> nvidia 96.43.10 just makes compiz and login hang... and then if I chmod -x compiz.real, it makes xorg segfault every time my desktop tries to load.
<jscinoz> hmm
<cwillu> so sudo isn't completely broken
<cwillu> jscinoz, make a new user, add him to the admin group, and then check if _he_ can sudo
<jscinoz> sec
<DanaG> random: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=94279&file1=94279-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=CleanUSplash
<jscinoz> cwillu: nope
<jscinoz> cwillu: also i think su is broken too
<crashsystems> ooo
<jscinoz> when i tried su to the normal user and entered its correct password it just didnt su
<jscinoz> i had to go the root shell and su from there
<cwillu> jscinoz, have you played around with changing dash to bash or any similar sh games?
<cwillu> or pam, maybe?
 * cwillu forks
<cwillu> 1: killing /var/run/sudo and remaking it
<cwillu> 2: pastebin the contents of /etc/pam.d/sudo
<cwillu> and possibly /etc/pam.d/common-*
<jscinoz> cwillu: none of that
<jscinoz> cwillu: http://pastebin.com/f14f5f182 /etc/pam.d/sudo
 * cwillu studies jscinoz's face for the telltales signs of a liar :p
<cwillu> j/k
<cwillu> k, give me common-auth and common-account
<jscinoz> one sec
<jscinoz> cwillu: common-auth http://pastebin.com/f454ebbc1
<cwillu> I'm tempted to ask you to pastebin /var/log/auth.log as well, although you want to be sure that you haven't typed your password in as your username by accident recently
<jscinoz> cwillu: common-account http://pastebin.com/f2d40e39d
<jscinoz> cwillu: auth.log http://pastebin.com/f2b920ca2
<crashsystems> no doubt as soon as I give up on this backtrace the bug will rear it's ugly head again.
<cwillu> you've got an extra smb line that I don't have, otherwise identical
<cwillu> Mar 22 11:10:22 jscinoz passwd[30032]: pam_smbpass(passwd:chauthtok): Failed to find entry for user test.
<cwillu> jscinoz, I don't think this'll change anything, but could you try commenting out the smb entry in common-auth?
<jscinoz> cwillu: one sec
<cwillu> and then sudo echo foo again from a normal account, etc
<jscinoz> cwillu: it works now.
<jscinoz> O_o
<cwillu> jscinoz, file a bug on smb
<jscinoz> cwillu: saying what?
<cwillu> jscinoz, saying that including that in common-auth breaks sudo
<cwillu> let them figure it out :p
<jscinoz> ok
<cwillu> you've had this for a while now?
<cwillu> (the bug)
<jscinoz> yeah about a week
 * cwillu goes and checks changelogs
<cwillu> jscinoz, """debian/local/pam-auth-update (et al): new interface for managing /etc/pam.d/common-*, using drop-in config snippets provided by the module packages."""
<cwillu> jscinoz, third of march sound right?
<DanaG> What's up with the danged thing switching BACK to xorg the first time I try to switch to a tty?
<cwillu> jscinoz, include libpam-modules on the bug report
<cwillu> jscinoz, you have libpam-smbpass installed?
<jscinoz> cwillu: yeah its installed
<jscinoz> nah it was later than that
<cwillu> jscinoz, include it in the bug :p
<jscinoz> probably around 16th
<cwillu> HAH
<cwillu> ya, libpam-smbpass changed on the 16th
<cwillu> looking at the changelog now
<jscinoz> cwillu: what package should i file the bug against? libpam-smbpass?
<cwillu> jscinoz, I'd say file it against all three (which you do after you make the bug)
<cwillu> well
<cwillu> nah
<cwillu> libpam-smbpass is probably a good one, ya
<DanaG> Hah, that moosplash theme just plain doesn't work.
<DanaG> "No usable theme for 1024x768."
<cwillu> mib_4rtem2, haven't had any issues with compression myself
 * cwillu installs the crack-pushers repo in the hope that maybe his intel issues will be sorted out
 * DanaG is using tormod's repo for radeon.
<DanaG> Ugh, damned update-manager now doesn't even get to where it says no changelogs are available.
 * cwillu is sad, edgers didn't fix his intel issues :(
<mib_4rtem2> even amber comments on bug 332945 ROFL
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in update-notifier "[Jaunty] Removal of Update Notifier is WRONG" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
<DanaG> random:
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/f160dd5e3
<DanaG> my xvinfo.
<mib_4rtem2> lovely bug 243037
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243037 in firefox-3.0 "password not saved for mail.yahoo.co.jp - request to recompile with WALLET_DONT_CACHE_ALL_PASSWORDS undefined" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243037
 * cwillu hopes the update notifier doesn't come back
<crashsystems> I hope it does. How else are average users going to know to update?
<cwillu> uh
<cwillu> average users have no idea what a star or an arrow means in the notification area
<cwillu> I know this, because I see average users neglecting to update their machines all the time
<crashsystems> unless the person who installs ubuntu tells them
<cwillu> they don't remember, nor should they
<cwillu> it's an arcane detail (not as arcane as 'apt-get update; apt-get upgrade', but arcane enough)
<DanaG> Perhaps need a different icon?
<cwillu> popping up the update-manager in the background is far more effective
<crashsystems> so, shall we set up anacron schedules for automated updating?
<DanaG> yEAH, but at least it should friggin' UPDATE THE PACKAGE CACHE first!
<DanaG> Fedora uses a "star with insect" thing.
<DanaG> The Fedora thingy.
<DanaG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7O95xSfr8ac
<cwillu> because 'star with insect' is an obvious logo for 'you have new updates' :p
<DanaG> Well, at least for me, it makes me want to hover over it to satisfy the curiosity of "wtf is this?"
<DanaG> Same for the exclamation-point one.
<cwillu> DanaG, most people don't have that curiosity :p
<DanaG> But, auto-launching to show 5-WEEK-OLD updates... is useless!
<DanaG> Try not booting a drive for 5 weeks... and then watch the update manager auto-launch... and show OLD updates!
<cwillu> DanaG, there's already a daily cron job to update the repository
<DanaG> Didn't work for me.
<sergiu> Hi
<cwillu> DanaG, okay, but that has nothing to do with update-notifer vs popping up the update-manager
<sergiu> Can anyone help me , after upgrading to jaunty, the sound is no more working .
<sergiu> but in gdm it dose working
<DanaG> Every time I see that "click the notification icon", I do realize that that's a bit of an unintuitive term.
<cwillu> DanaG, you have /etc/cron.daily/apt?
<DanaG> On my current 64-bit partition, yes; lemme' dig out my 32-bit one (the one I was complaining about).
<cwillu> unless you're usually running in laptop-mode, or you've disabled cron, it should be updating based on the selection in software sources ('check for updates: <daily><every two days><...>')
<DanaG> woah, just noticed a list of mirrors in software-sources panel.
<cwillu> DanaG, that's been there for like 4 releases :p
<DanaG> I usually manually tweak sources.list.
<cwillu> anyways, I'm going now, ttyal :p
<DanaG> I keep a local mirror (at Cal Poly), a slightly-less-local mirror (mirrors.kernel.org), and the official archive -- preferred in order listed.
<DanaG> Keeping all 3 lets it not get out of date from an out-of-date mirror.
<DanaG> grr, stupid gnome / hal don't auto-mount eSATA.
<DanaG> Here's the Fedora one: http://img394.imageshack.us/img394/984/screenshotpf6.png
<SeveredCross> I use the MIT Media Lab mirror.
<SeveredCross> I get like 10 MB/s from them at school.
<DanaG> What school do you go to?  For me, it's Cal Poly, SLO.
<mib_4rtem2> cwillu: as stated on the devel ML  NEW users can get it quite fine!
<cwillu> mib_4rtem2, that doesn't fit with my experience of non-technical users
<cwillu> mib_4rtem2, the sort of user that doesn't get viruses on windows, yes, they'll be fine.  The type that does, no, they don't get it, and you're kidding yourself if you think they do
<DanaG> What does the OS X updater do?
<DanaG> Oh, it sits there and HOPS at you to DEMAND ATTENTION.
<DanaG> Jumping icons... whee.
<cwillu> DanaG, yes, but osx has a different manner of dealing with persistent apps in the first place
<cwillu> DanaG, it's actually not much different from our new approach, us with the slowly pulsating taskbar entry, them with the jumping icon
 * cwillu reminds the channel that windows that request attention (such as an update-manager window opened in the background) do have a non-intrusive but noticable means of requesting attention
<cwillu> DanaG, they stole that from kde :p
<DanaG> Now HERE's an icon that's amusing:
<DanaG> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHdS5wr0V98&feature=related
<mib_4rtem2> Sergeant_Pony2: iu bug 330814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<DanaG> Commited? Sw€€t.
 * cwillu is cold :(
<cwillu> oops
<SeveredCross> Oh hey, they fixed that bug. Cool!
<DanaG> ugh, update-manager won't show changelogs.
<cwillu> DanaG, more patience required
<DanaG> It won't even show the "can't find changelog" message, either!
<DanaG> Downloading list of changes...
<cwillu> well...
<cwillu> you shouldn't have broken it then
<DanaG> =þ
<mib_4rtem2> DanaG: so was maco correct? is it dead?
<DanaG> is what dead?
<mib_4rtem2> apt-listchange DanaG
<maco> yes i think its broken
<maco> "apt-listchanges --apt pidgin" ran for about 6 hours and did nothing
<DanaG> I don't have apt-listchanges installed.
<maco> oh
<DanaG> I'd rather list changes before even triggering an upgrade.
<maco> mib_4rtem2: apt-listchanges is for command line
<mib_4rtem2> maco: do u have a bug for that?
<mib_4rtem2> i'm still seeing it some times
<mib_4rtem2> so i cant confirm it
<mib_4rtem2> its more like WorksForMe
<mib_4rtem2> DanaG: ehehe
<maco> no i dont. it worked fine when an update was running a few days ago
<mib_4rtem2> listchanges can STOP/abort isntall
<maco> but when i tried to call it manually, it hung for hours
<mib_4rtem2> and UM shows them on the bottom part
<mib_4rtem2> ahh
<DanaG> Try ctrl-backslash'ing it.
<DanaG> That's sigquit.
<mib_4rtem2> so its the manual part that its broken
<maco> mib_4rtem2: apt-listchanges and update-manager showing it on the bottom have squat to do with each other
<maco> apt-listchanges isnt part of a default install, but u-m's displaying that is a default thing
<maco> DanaG: i was able to ^C out of it
<DanaG> Try ctrl-\, and it'll likely core-dump.
<DanaG> Then you can get a stacktrace.
<mib_4rtem2> anyone having trouble with 3G modems with latest NM ?
<mib_4rtem2> going to downgrade to test it
<KaiL_> hi everybody
<fr500> hi
<KaiL_> does anybody know, how to get tv-cards to play with fglrx?
<ripps> KaiL_: I don't know about fglrx, but I know tv-out works pretty good with the open source radeon drivers
<KaiL_> with tvtime I get about one image every 10 seconds; with zapping and xawtv a black screen :/
<KaiL_> ripps: but no 3D :(
<DanaG> oh, I see what broke my update-manager: t'was apt-zeroconf.
<ripps> 3d works in radeon (depending on chip) it just isn't very fast.
<fr500> anyone having problems with jaunty and mt-daapd
<fr500> ?
<KaiL_> ripps: Radeon 4670 and I need the full performance ;)
<ripps> KaiL_: rv730 huh? Very new, probably little support for it, even in the proprietary driver.
<KaiL_> eh
<KaiL_> the proprietary driver gives exactly the same performance as on Windows ;)
<crdlb> performance isn't everything
<ripps> crdlb: Yeah, but I don't think the open source supports rv700 chips yet.
<crdlb> I wouldn't be surprised if fglrx is sharing its 3d engine with the windows driver, like nvidia does
<KaiL_> the free driver does only 2D, yes
<KaiL_> strange, all those help pages say, that only "overlay", but not "grabdisplay" is broken
<KaiL_> but here both doesn't work
<KaiL_> only a *very* slow tvtime
<SeveredCross> Free driver does 3D for older cards. XD
<KaiL_> aha...
<KaiL_> xawtv -noxv works...
<ripps> Hopefully, open source drivers will see alot better performance once gallium3D hits desktop
 * DanaG has this issue:
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<crdlb> do you?
<fr500> can anyone test mt-daapd (aka firefly medio server)
<fr500> just to see if it segfaults a few secs after startup
<Ademan> I just upgraded to jaunty last night, has anyone else had issues where their font sizes EXPLODED?  I rebooted my machine and everything suddenly got *huge*.  I suspect some DPI setting has been screwed up somewhere (As my resolution is unchanged).  Also System->Preferences->Display doesn't like me anymore, says my driver doesn't support the extensions necessary to use that tool, then dumps me into nvidia-glx-settings or whatever
<ripps> Ademan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/HugeFonts
<DanaG> I've gone and set my bug back to "confirmed"
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/314600
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 314600 in fglrx-installer "fglrx versions newer than 8.543 cause system hang and panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DasEi> bastille : DB5.0' is not a supported operating system
<fr500> can anyone test mt-daapd (aka firefly medio server)
<fr500> just to see if it segfaults a few secs after startup?
<ripps> fr500: You should really go file a bug
<fr500> ripps: I'm doing that
<fr500> but i have tested that just on my pc
<fr500> well there ya go reported
<EruditeHermit> hey calc
<Kadko> Hello, im using ubuntu jaunty, but i have a problem. When i try to update all go fine but in the restart it doesn't boot. I only can see a BlackScreen and a message on my screen saying that the resolution is incorrect
<thiebaude> how do i enable ext4 in 9.04?
<hmw> i have a notebook with a ATI AC97 sound card, which doesnt work good in 8.10. how good are the chances, that using the new system will work better with that sound card?
<thiebaude> hmw: i have heard that ati is hit and miss with ubuntu
<hmw> you mean, its a question of luck?
<thiebaude> hmw: the only way is to try and see if it works
<hmw> ic. thanks.
<thiebaude> hmw: np
<Kadko> Not really, i have 2 pc's whit an ati hardware and all work fine for me, and in jaunty i doesn;t need to install any restricted driver for my ati hardware
<hmw> another setup session... will updates make a full 9.04 version out of the alpha/beta?
<hmw> (once the new ubuntu will be released, i mean)
<thiebaude> hmw: yes
<hmw> okay... thats very convenient
<Kadko> Well, now i have a problem while updating my jaunty. When it's updated and need to restart to apply the new's files it doesn't start any more :(
<thiebaude> hmw: i still have the bug 304871 but i'am able to use 9.04 with no real problems, so i'll stick with it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<hmw> "BO"??
<thiebaude> Kadko: can you try an older kernal
<Kadko> The same whit older kernel doesnt start
 * DanaG has an R600 GPU, and gets panics when trying to use fglrx.
<DanaG> Thus, I'm sticking with radeon for now.
<thiebaude> i have a similar problem where i cant boot with the newest kernal but with the older one i can
<Kadko> Just get a black screen whit a message box on my screen saying Invalid Resolution or disconected from the cpu
<thiebaude> Kadko: it nevers finishes loading?
<Kadko> nope, the hard drive led doesn't do nothing
<hmw> Kadko: you really meant _c_pu?
<|max|> What's the status of the pulseaudio problem, when will it be fixed?
<Kadko> sorry central processing unit
<hmw> thats a weird message
<hmw> i would have been able to imagine such a message regarding the gpu, but cpu?? wow.
<thiebaude> haha
<thiebaude> hardware problem
<hmw> problem with the programmer, who wrote that text, i'd say *g*
<Kadko> gpu is in englush cpu is in spanish :P
<hmw> is offtopic chat accepted in this channel?
<thiebaude> it seems more relaxed in here than #ubuntu
<hmw> great
<hmw> and how do you say cpu in spanish, then?
 * hmw grins
<thiebaude> i cant wait until beta next thursday
<hmw> i cant wait to get an ubuntu running perfectly on any of my 5 machines...
<hmw> running updates meanwhile inflicts fear in me
<Halow> I should run a Spanish Ubuntu one of these days. I'd understand enough to get by, but it would be interesting to see what some technical terms are in Spanish. I just don't know.
<thiebaude> yea me too, i dont know whats going to happen next, hmw
<hmw> the update issue is even worse in fedora, it seems
<thiebaude> i just have to see what updates are being offered to see which ones i download
<thiebaude> i agree,  for 9.04, hmw
<thiebaude> i never had any bug problems, i've been upgrading since 6.06
<hmw> well... i wouldnt be puzzled, if updating a beta changes (too) much... but its the same with 8.04 and 8.10... i have much bad luck, as it seems... i use only scrap hardware
<thiebaude> even with the bug in 9.04, i have to say its real fast
<thiebaude> hmw: did want to upgrade to 9.04 just to see if it works?
<hmw> i hope, it will like my notebook more than the older versions, but wanted to ask about the chances before investing hours of work... well... i started the download and will see
<hmw> gnome is bestially slow on all machines, i own
<thiebaude> hmw: yea, can't give you an answer there , wish i could
<hmw> even scrolling in gedit is choppy
<hmw> but compiz is super fast... weird
<thiebaude> hmw: are your machines older, or have enough memory?
<hmw> older: yes, memory: good (1gb+)
<hmw> notebook: 2.6 GHz, 500K cache, up to 350MB shared video
<thiebaude> hmw: i have dell optiplex gx-150 512mb
<thiebaude> 1gz
<hmw> even on a 800MHz machine with a 256MB gpu, compiz was good enough to be used
<thiebaude> hmw: i want a notebook so bad
<hmw> but its gnome, which is driving me insane
<thiebaude> wow
<thiebaude> hmw: i dont have 3d rendering so i cant run compiz
<hmw> well, i wonder, why in my expirience, XP is 3 times faster on the screen, and people keep telling me, i must have done something wrong... 5 different pcs and some friends reporting the same. but i know, there are machines, where gnome just is fast
<SeveredCross> GNOME is plenty snappy here.
<hmw> might it be the small cache of celerons?
<thiebaude> SeveredCross: gnome is fast for me too
<SeveredCross> Even w/ Compiz.
<DanaG> I've tried compiz on an X300SE on a P4, and it was slow as all hell.
<hmw> gnome was the first reason for me tho consider trying the alpha
<SeveredCross> GNOME 2.26 is nice.
<SeveredCross> And notify-osd is great.
<DanaG> Yet, triggering "benchmark" made it go to 60fps.
<thiebaude> the menus in 9.04 are snappy
<DanaG> Then opening gnome-terminal dropped it to around 1.5FPS.
<DanaG> Oh, and triggering water... brought it down to 0.6 FPS.  Yes, zero point six.
<hmw> nice thing about compiz is, that i dont feel a difference compared to the performance without it
<hmw> wow DanaG
<thiebaude> compiz is just amazing on a high specs computer, my friend has it
<hmw> as said, compiz on 800MHz celeron, 512MB RAM, some 256MB gpu = too cool... no way to do it with vista
<crdlb> compiz provides a nice performance boost on my 32MB radeon 7500M
<crdlb> especially with the fading and sliding effects all off
<thiebaude> crdlb: i need to buy a new computer,lol
<hmw> and i need to find better scrap pcs lol
<thiebaude> haha
<hmw> i want to be paid for supporting in #ubuntu... would be sort of my dream job
<thiebaude> ok ppl got to go, nice chatting with ya
<hmw> bye
<sebsebseb> annyoying last sound for a second time
<sebsebseb> lost
<sebsebseb> in Banshee
 * DanaG changes nickname to "damned_fglrx"
<DanaG> ... or maybe not.
<hmw> fglrx should be banned.
<hmw> i had 40 hours of incredible fun with it *g*
<crdlb> /nick fglrxing_fglrx
<hmw> LOL
<sebsebseb> what's fglrx?
<crdlb> proprietary ATI driver: FireGL and Radeon X driver
<hmw> sebsebseb: you dont want to know, really.
<DanaG> For me, it just panics.
<sebsebseb> hmw: sound worked great for me in 8.10.  it didn't for other people though.  and now with this 9.04 alpha6 I  get sound issues?  heh
<hmw> sebsebseb: oh my
<sebsebseb> that's twice I lost sound in Banshee when trying to listen to music :(.   first time ran some alsa commands and yeah that didn't seem to do any good, but hten it worked later, after being in graphical thing.  ,but after doing graphical  stuff that I think I did before no good
<hmw> guess, we will have some more years, until the Linuxes get to a certain level, we all have in mind... i only hope, that they wont imworseprove gnome to its death
<sebsebseb> hmw: if I get anything like this in the final with sound, I will distro change, sound is very important for me to have on computer,  considering I also use it as my music player
<sebsebseb> hmw: I mean anything that can't just be fixed in final
<sebsebseb> hmw: to do with sound
<hmw> same here... i dont have any hifi hardware besides my pc
<hmw> nor any tv set, too
<sebsebseb> my stero is there but it's old, and I think the CD player is basically broken, plus now most of my music in MP3
<hmw> and i feel a need for having a linux system on my workstation asap
<sebsebseb> hmw: log out and hope sound works????  or  is there a better way hummmm
<hmw> i must not move the mouse, when watching a vid...
<hmw> and even then it can stop suddenly (POLLERR something)
<DanaG> hmm, that's probably pulseaudio aborting.
<sebsebseb> pulseuadio is shit
<sebsebseb> soem things seem to say I am using alsa, but maybe I am not
<sebsebseb> DanaG: pulseaudio pft,  that's been issues for Ubuntu users since hardy
<hmw> i have no knownledge about how sound works in linux. i read a forum post suggesting to remove pulse, which i did, but no luck. apps, btw, kept working, and afaik i configured them all to use alsa... so i think, pulse should not be involved... am i wrong?
<sebsebseb> hmw: I wonder if I even configured for it all to use alsa
<sebsebseb> I feel deaf, no music!
<hmw> i imagine, if my apps use alsa, pulse should stay asleep, is that so? or is there something in the background, runnint alsa through pulse?
<hmw> s/runnint/running
<RAOF> hmw: Yes.  We run alsa apps through pulse.
<hmw> oh... but how could my sound keep working (partially), when i apt-get removed pulseaudio?
<sebsebseb> 66 updates
<RAOF> Because then you don't have pulseaudio running, so the ALSA -> pulse bridge isn't used.
<hmw> ah!
<hmw> can you tell me some good linux/sound text books, online preferred? i mean some really basic stuff for programmers
<hmw> basic... i mean... uhm... near to the system/hardware
<RAOF> hmw: lennart po...ing (the pulseaudio guy) has a pretty good overview of what's out there.  Particularly the "safe ALSA API".
<hmw> noted. thanks!
<hmw> sebsebseb seemingly lost more than just sound...
<DanaG> damned nvidia 96... segfaults xorg.
<DanaG> And unlike radeon, nouveau.... absolutely HAMMERS both CPU and hard drive.
<hmw> oh... still the old desktop background??
<hmw> huh? my empty partition has used 322MBytes.
<Halow> That Lost and Found folder?
<DanaG> Where can I find a 32-bit libwnck22?
 * RAOF would guess packages.ubuntu.com
<DanaG> For some reason, there's only a 64-bit version.  :(
<hmw> halow: the only thing on that partition... i never used it since i got the hard drive. isnt that strange?
<ganga> hi there
<Halow> hmw: It is. I've wondered at it myself. Then I started messing with everything else and quickly forgot. ;)
<ganga> does anyone here know about using cinelerra in jaunty alpha 6???
<Halow> Sorry. Not me.
<ganga> ok
<hmw> the new installer is cool because of the fullscreen mode and the new time zone selector, but its overal gotten worse... slower and it doesnt show to which partition i am going to install in step 8 (since i decided not to format it)
<Halow> The new time zone thing is quite messed up, I read.
<Halow> Lots of European cities are in the wrong countries.
<hmw> uh... thats bad
<hmw> guess they will check that before release...
<hmw> it was easier to use than the old one, regarding the strange, most often not really working scrolling in the map
<DanaG> argh, wtf... ia32-apt-get tries to get DEBIAN sources, not my sources.list sources!
<Halow> @_@ That's... abnormal?
<Amaranth> DanaG: It's most likely hardcoded
<DanaG> That's stupid.  =þ
<DanaG> ah, I see... it then ALSO goes and gets my real sources.
<hmw> lol io error on the cd after i had been asked to remove the media
<Amaranth> hmw: heh, brasero always ejects my DVDs then errors out because it can't md5sum them
<DanaG> Sometimes when my system is under heavy load, I get random SATA bus resets, so the CD drive will randomly reset.
<DanaG> and then if I've chowned and chmodded my sda to use vbox raw disk access... it suddenly resets permissions on sda.
<hmw> WOW
<hmw> scrolling is MUCH better
<hmw> almost no delay when scrolling via mouse wheel - now i can use it again... yeah!
<DanaG> !find libgiogconf
<ubottu> File libgiogconf found in gvfs
<DanaG> oh yeahzz, so, this other thing works better:
<DanaG> libgiogconf
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790&highlight=getlibs
<hmw> uhm... apt-cache search also thousand times faster? why??
<hmw> will my isp connection also be better now? lol
<Halow> Perhaps?
<hmw> where did ccsm go?
<DanaG> wtf... memory corruption in strace.
<hmw> aha... once again... switching to the main servers brings more available packages... i dont understand, why... is it about local law or soemthing?
<hmw> cant be... in austria they dont care as much about copyright issues as americans
<maco> hmw: local mirror == broken, maybe?
<hmw> its so for over one year... meanwhile i got used to switch to the main server after an install
<hmw> hah... nice new bug: in ccsm i cant set the number of workspaces, it only works in the workspace switcher's prefs
<crdlb> hmw: how are you setting it?
<crdlb> you should be using horizontal and virtual virtual size
<hmw> general options / desktop size... it gets set to 2, regardless what number was active before
<crdlb> hmw: what is "it"?
<hmw> the number of work spaces
<crdlb> which setting _exactly_?
<hmw> the top most on that page
<hmw> gereral options / desktop size / horizontal virtual size
<crdlb> hmm, the workspace switcher uses gconf directly
<hmw> as i saw several minor cosmetic "bugs" already, i assume they build ubuntu from a very low level base...
<hmw> i dont believe, these things are new, but simply not yet polished for jaunty
<hmw> must be some awful work to make a new ubuntu
<TuTUXG> hmw, huh?
<hmw> on jaunty, i saw about 5 small graphical disturbances in this first 30 minutes ...
<hmw> but i dont think, these things are newly introduces bugs, i merely believe, these things happen always, when they create a new ubuntu version ...
<hmw> so i assume, they must have a big heap of ugly work each time, they create a new release.
<hmw> in other words: my picture is, they dont simply "upgrade" the previous release but create it more or less anew from scratch
<Hobbsee> incorrect.
<hmw> indeed?
<Hobbsee> yes
<TuTUXG> hmw, they basically take whatever in debian "testing" branch and patch them with ubuntu patches
<hmw> TuTUXG: thats more like what i imagined.
<hmw> does anyone else expirience that bug in ccsm?
<TuTUXG> hmw, what bug?
<hmw> when i try to change the number of workspaces in gereral options / desktop size / horizontal virtual size, the number gets reset to 2, regardless, what i set in the work space switcher (where it works) before
<Hobbsee> are you running metacity or compiz
<Hobbsee> ?
<hmw> i think metacity WITH compiz
<hmw> not??
<Killeroid> hmw: i noticed that too a few months ago. i am on intrepid
<TuTUXG> no, you can only run one at a time
<hmw> its just a fresh standard install, desktop effects were working from the beginning.
<TuTUXG> hmw, do you have fusion-icon installed?
<hmw> uh... okay... thought metacity was below the composite manager... did they integrate the window manager into compiz?
<TuTUXG> compiz is a window manager
<DanaG> It just happens to have a decorator that can use metacity themes.
<hmw> no, its a composite manager, not exactly the same
<TuTUXG> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<TuTUXG> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<hmw> when it was not yet fusion, the two things were separated...
<TuTUXG> hmw, compiz-fusion is installed by default in jaunty afaik
<hmw> looks like that, TuTUXG
<hmw> but wasnt that so in 8.10 or even earlier, too?
<TuTUXG> since hardy i think
<TuTUXG> or could be earlier
<dtchen> TuTUXG: it's actually Debian unstable, but otherwise, you're correct
<TuTUXG> dtchen, thanks
<dtchen> however, there're significantly numerous source packages that are synced directly from Debian unstable, too
<TuTUXG> hmw, what I suggest is that you can switch to metacity, change whatever settings you want under ccsm then switch back to compiz, that may work
<TuTUXG> or just go to #compiz-fusion for help
<hmw> i can change the setting via preferences of the work space switcher. it was not a support question, but just a comment on my first expiriences
<crdlb> what are the option names in the workspace switcher?
<hmw> just look
<hmw> the number is 2 if you didnt change it already
<hmw> its "columns"
<crdlb> Columns and Rows?
<hmw> forget about the rows, if you want to use the cube
<crdlb> yes
<crdlb> I'm trying to verify that it's in "compiz mode"
<hmw> just switch the workspace. if the switch is animated (sort of scrolling), youre compiz is active
<crdlb> I mean your workspace switcher
<hmw> aah... it is, for sure *g*
<hmw> i take it, your ccsm doesnt do it?
<crdlb> works fine here
<hmw> ic
<hmw> just my luck with ubuntu, as usual *g*
<hmw> 5 pcs and none really working good
<hmw> well... jaunty might be chaning that
<crdlb> it's not released yet :/
<o0Chris0o> hmw: you being really negative, ubuntu is great, also have to realize Jaunty isn't offically out yet or supported as well
<hmw> i try not to sound too much like complaining, because that is certainly not on my mind
<o0Chris0o> hmw: also, I'm sure you can at least find some, if not all solutions to problems your having in ubuntu forums
<hmw> and its just a fact, that my broken, old pcs, made of scrap material, just dont like linux very much :)
<o0Chris0o> hmw: try a earlier version
<hmw> o0Chris0o: please read my 2nd last sentence again
<hmw> and: i am not here for support, i want to communicate about the alpha
<hmw> simply dont answer, if my text is not formulated as a question, okay?
<TuTUXG> hmw, are all the updates been installed?
<hmw> not yet... just wanted to look at the fresh intall before updating
<sebsebseb> hmw: I am sure Puppy Linux wil run on thos old PC's nicely :)
<hmw> but the ccsm thingy might be repaired already... thanks for the hint
<sebsebseb> hmw: and Damn Small Linux is bound to
<hmw> nah its either ubuntu or LFS
<hmw> and when i install a ubuntu, i simulate being a normal user
<o0Chris0o> hmw: I have, what I said still stands, all I am saying, don't be so negative :D ubuntu is a great distro, just have to find the right one that will work with your older PC's
<hmw> i love ubuntu, because its so good developed in terms of "normal user compatibility"
<DanaG> How old is this old hardware you speak of?
<hmw> between 800MHz and 3GHz, mostly celerons
<hmw> and all desktops have ati gpus
<DanaG> mmm, vegetables.
<SandGorgon> hmw: do try slitaz - 25mb linux distro with a nice GUI
<hmw> thanks for the hints, but i want ubuntu *g* i just love it
<hmw> i am not so negative about it, as i sounded before... sorry for that
<DanaG> How do I make metacity ALWAYS set always-on-top for a specific app?
<hmw> DanaG: hah, i want that too. i think, its not planned to be possible in gnome`, but might be mistaken
<hmw> aah
<hmw> moment
<hmw> right click on the title bar?
<hmw> nah
<hmw> always... i got you right
<hmw> would be nice with a virtual box in fullscreen (not always on top can lead to get the virtual screen overlapped with the gnome panels)
<DanaG> ugh, pulseaudio virtual monitor sources have a lag of over one full second.
<TuTUXG> DanaG, surprised?
<DanaG> Well, it didn't used to lag so horribly.
<hmw> this is a real question: when starting upgrade manager, it tells me about not all updates being possible to install. When I click on "partial upgrade" it starts a distro upgrade. Shall I let this dist upgrade run?
<DanaG> And using raw recording on the sound card to use stereo mix... actually doesn't lag.
<hmw> (added medibuntu repos before)
<DanaG> You know, I'd expect the virtual one to have LOWER latency, because it could be done in software before even sending the data to the sound card.
<TuTUXG> hmw, shouldn't be a problem
<dtchen> that depends on a number of factors, the most important of which is the host's kernel and hardware
<dtchen> if you're not running my test kernel, you're likely to see much, much greater jitter in a VM
<dtchen> i.e., you need at least that kernel running on both the host and the guest(s) to even baseline
<hmw> you know, why it talks about distribution upgrade at all? is it the beta, which might be considered a new distro?
<DanaG> oh yeah, and I'm using this on the host with the bare USB sound card.
<TuTUXG> hmw, no idea
<TuTUXG> hmw, are you using medibuntu's repo for jaunty?
<hmw> yes
<TuTUXG> or you can use synaptic to check what is holding you back
<hmw> in the first moment i thought, i had used the 8.10 repo, and it was trying to up/downgrade to 8.10
<TuTUXG> or apt-get
<hmw> must be related to the pre-release status, i guess.
<hmw> my first impression is: very promising
<TuTUXG> ha
<hmw> everything so far worked out of the box
<TuTUXG> from my experience, never use mixed repos
<hmw> i wouldnt do intentionally
<TuTUXG> and always do a upgrade after a fresh install, especially for alpha
<TuTUXG> and beta
<hmw> aha...? i'd like to understand that better. what does an upgrade mean exactly?
<TuTUXG> just like a apt-get upgrade
<hmw> as for now, i cant understand, that there already is that option for jaunty
<hmw> upgrade from 9.04a to what?
<TuTUXG> i mean do it manually
<TuTUXG> no, i mean upgrade your packages
<hmw> do you mean the normal update?
<TuTUXG> ya
<TuTUXG> before you install any additional/3rd party packages
<hmw> yeah... i just forgot, that i started examining the non-updated fresh install, when focussing on these small bugs
<hmw> usually i update too... no question
<hmw> i am just too excited about the fantastic scrolling performance
<hmw> its really a huge difference on this notebook, compared to any prior version
<TuTUXG> it's important to be uptodate if you want to test the alpha/beta/rc
<fukid> hi... i have just updated to 9.04 alpha, but i can't start the NIVDIA driver . my Driver is 180.37 and my graphic card is 9800GT , any suggestion?
<hmw> that should be trivial... i just wasnt thinking :)
<DanaG> Hah, you know what really sucks? nvidia 96 driver... just segfaults Xorg.
<DanaG> Yay.
<TuTUXG> i thought they fixed that?
<DanaG> Not last time I tried, approximately yesterday.
<hmw> guess you try every day again? lol
<TuTUXG> DanaG, why do you like that driver that much? you know it's old
<TuTUXG> and buggy
<DanaG> Do you have a driver for the GeForce4-is-really-only-a-2 MX?
 * DanaG takes a Yugo and brands it with the Ferarri... because all that matters is the name!
<DanaG> s/Ferarri/Ferrari/
<TuTUXG> nv
<DanaG> Or more specifically, it hangs at logon.
<TuTUXG> ha
<fukid> :S
<DanaG> And then if I hit my ACPI hotkey I actually bound to 'killall -9 compiz.real'.... _then_ Xorg segfaults.
<TuTUXG> DanaG, try not start compiz at start up?
<DanaG> Tried that.  Still segfaults, but just earlier.
<TuTUXG> DanaG, no idea...
<DanaG> hmm, how long after the start of a day does cron run daily tasks?
<hmw> i'd expect a setting for each entry... wouldnt be very good, if all daily tasks would start at the same time...!?
<hmw> last time, i used cron, it had only one conf file...
<TuTUXG> DanaG, 6:25?
<hmw> 3:14:15?
<TuTUXG> check your /etc/crontab
<DanaG> 25 6	* * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<DanaG> 6am?  Ah.
<TuTUXG> seems to be
<hmw> TuTUXG: did you guess 6:25 or is that some default?
<TuTUXG> no i checked it ;P
<hmw> lol
<hmw> alright
<TuTUXG> DanaG, 6am is too early for you?
<DanaG> No, I wanted my daily backup job to start at the stroke of midnight.
<DanaG> =þ
<TuTUXG> ha
<hmw> aah... i see a new background image
<TuTUXG> cool
<hmw> checkbox.ini...?  ...INI??
<rom> hi
<rom> my ext4 totally crashed, I don't know why
<rom> file system check failed
<TuTUXG> hmw, calm down, its not like its a dll
<hmw> okay.
<rom> I tried a fsck, but it doesn't resolve problem
<rom> (moreover the /home was crypted)
<rom> I have to format, but I would like to know how this was happened
<TuTUXG> hmw, although you may be terrified if you take a look at /usr/lib/mono/
<hmw> uhm... not sure, if i want to know...
<hmw> but wait... isnt mono the linux version of .net or soemthing?
<TuTUXG> ya
<DanaG> ugh, have any of you tried mouseover-ing the notifications when there are TWO of them up?  It's rather hideous.
<TuTUXG> rom, what did you do to break it?
<DanaG> Oh, and it doesn't fade at all.
<rom> hmm, I rebooted ?
<DanaG> It just BLINKS to transparent.
<TuTUXG> DanaG, ya...
<maco> there shouldnt be two up....
<DanaG> And gnome-power-manager still uses the OLD ui.
<maco> but blink to transparent = you dont have compiz running
<rom> it works fine since I installed alpha 4, but since yesterday, ext4 has totally crashed
<DanaG> I can't use compiz right now.
<DanaG> fglrx panics... and radeon r600 doesn't do 3D.
<maco> fading/blurring only work with compiz ..and i think kwin...but kwin's broken on my machine right now
<rom> after running fsck, nothing works
<TuTUXG> DanaG, and under compiz it flicks once when it fades away
<rom> I have a grub error 17
<DanaG> Try having track-change notifications on in some media app, and then hit a track-change hotkey.
<maco> rom: did you fsck a mounted (even read-only) drive?
<TuTUXG> rom, pushed the power button?
<DanaG> In my case, I use ctrl-alt-home is play-pause; c-a-pgup is prev; c-a-pgdn is next; c-a-end is stop.
<rom> I don't know, on boot after "file system check failed", it gives me a root shell, and said me to execute fsck
<TuTUXG> maco, animations will work under metacity if you enable compositing
<rom> TuTUXG, the first time I was not able to reboot, no it was a clean reboot
<DanaG> But hey, at least radeon kicks nouveau's ass in terms of not BASHING the CPU.
<rom> I managed to reboot ~correctly once after fsck, but many things were broken
<TuTUXG> rom: did you fsck a mounted (even read-only) drive?
<rom> for example, ls ~/.ssh said io error …
<rom> TuTUXG, I don't know
<maco> TuTUXG: there was just a dispute on a mailing list about whether compiz's blur plugin was required. someone said only compiz could do it because others dont have blur. i *thought* they were wrong, but since kwin's compositing is busted here, i lacked proof. thank you.
<maco> fsck should be run from live cds or from the "its doing itself during boot" only
 * DanaG reaches above his LCD and pops out the little keyboard light.
<DanaG> =þ
<maco> if you run it while / is mounted, you'll likely trash the filesystem
<maco> dtchen lost his system a couple weeks ago from that
<rom> maybe that's what I did :(
<maco> (yay for backups)
<rom> I will format and reinstall alpha 6
<DanaG> how do you force the thing to fsck if you get that no-space-left-on-device error, and then can't 'touch /forcefsck'?
<TuTUXG> maco, you are right, only compiz can do blur afaik
<maco> DanaG: ext3 reserves space for root's-use-only
<rom> do you know (by curiosity) how to keep a crypted /home partition when reinstalling?
<maco> DanaG: so root still can touch it
<maco> DanaG: other than that, rm everything in /var/cache/apt/archives
<maco> DanaG: that should clear some megs
<DanaG> That's not the issue, though -- the issue is when you get a FALSE "out of space"
<DanaG> ... and have to fsck to fix it.
<maco> i didnt know you could get a false one O_o
<DanaG> Oh, I know one thing you can do: boot with break=top
<DanaG> It's an ext4 bug.
<maco> oh
<maco> live cd?
<maco> live cd could still fsck
<crdlb> yes
<DanaG> heh, random thing:
<DanaG> I tried OS X on my EliteBook, and too many things were broken for me to bother trying to get working.  NO wired or wireless network, and no video or sound driver.
<DanaG> So, rather than dealing with a hassle setting up an OS I _don't even like_... I just said, "well, now I know what works"... and then booted right back into Linux and basked in the wonderful not-sucky window manager.
<DanaG> =þ
<TuTUXG> hahaha
<DanaG> Oh yeah, handy hint: alt-leftdrag moves a window; alt-middledrag resizes.
<TuTUXG> hurd anyone?
<tgpraveen> gnu/hurd kenel?
<hmw> oops? just got kicked out of the gnome session...
<o0Chris0o> were you hanging out with the traveling gnome?
<hmw> huh??
<o0Chris0o> was a joke
<o0Chris0o> forgive my humor
<hmw> alright... i am not a native english speaker, so i sometimes cant differentiate between a figure of speech and a joke
<hmw> well... that gnome certainly had some urgend appointment and left me *g*
<o0Chris0o> hmw: ahh thats fine, where are you from hmw?
<hmw> vienna
<o0Chris0o> is that italy?
<hmw> austria. we speak german. (south to germany)
<o0Chris0o> ohhh my bad, thats cool
<o0Chris0o> always nice to meet someone from a different country :)
<hmw> yes... thats one of the things i enjoy a lot in #ubuntu
<o0Chris0o> you should join in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<hmw> i am there sometimes
<o0Chris0o> ahh ok
<hmw> funny thing is, that me beging a night owl allows me to have lots of conversations with people from the other side of the globe a lot
<DanaG> heh, funny term, "night owl"... after all, is there such a thing as a "day owl"?
<DanaG> Aren't ALL owls nocturnal?
<DanaG> =þ
<o0Chris0o> DanaG:no
<DanaG> ah.
<o0Chris0o> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=are+all+owls+nocturnal
<o0Chris0o> lol
<o0Chris0o> funny lil website lmgtfy
<DanaG> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=
<hmw> lol
<DanaG> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=.
<hmw> No, not owls are strictly nocturnal, although the vast majority do follow a nocturnal lifestyle. .
<hmw> i had biology a long time ago
<DanaG> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%3D%C3%BE
<o0Chris0o> heh
<hmw> lmgtfy... great thing for certain #ubuntu newbs
<DanaG> http://tinyurl.com/croh5h
<DanaG> now THAT'S a spinner.  =þ
<o0Chris0o> lol
<DanaG> None of that \ | / - \ | / - \ | / -
<o0Chris0o> ok guys, we should keep the OT to a minimum
<DanaG> http://live.lmgtfy.com/
<DanaG> faaake... nothing I'm entering is showing up.  =þ
<o0Chris0o> its from a log
<DanaG> Not very LIVE, for sure.
<DanaG> I tried entering this:  ¿uʍop ǝpısdn ǝןʇʇıן ɐ s,pןɹoʍ ǝɥʇ ʞuıɥʇ noʎ op
<o0Chris0o> DanaG:how did you do that
<DanaG> It's a trick: upside-down unicode text.
<o0Chris0o> ahh
<o0Chris0o> ok
<DanaG> ‏‮And in Pidgin, you can do backwards text with unicode control characters.‬‬
<o0Chris0o> cool
<DanaG> Add a Right-to-Left Mark (RLM) and an RLO (...override) -- and then end with two "PDF" (pop directional formatting).
<DanaG> otherwise, you break your logs.
<o0Chris0o> woot http://www.theiphoneblog.com/2008/09/30/want-an-iphone-on-verizon/
<o0Chris0o> ops wrong chan
 * DanaG doesn't want an iPhone -- I can't stand Apple's attitude.
<DanaG> They're the very opposite of Free Software.
<hmw> the simple-ccsm looks quite good, was about time to have a simpler conf... i dont want to check it out fully, so I ask you: how good do you think is it really?
<DanaG> o0Chris0o: http://www.whatsmyip.org/upsidedowntext/
<hmw> yeah! jaunty likes my sound card
<podman99b> hey guys and gals... how long till ubuntu support n-trig multi-touch??
<hmw> podman99b: you tell us... when do you start coding?
<podman99b> heh ... my c is a little rusty
<podman99b> is it not in the latest kernel updates? although that dont solve calibration and settings
<hmw> tbh. i have no idea
<hmw> i avoid using the touchpad
<DanaG> n-trig?  what is n-trig?
<podman99b> not even multi touch to be honest... just ability to use pen and calibrate screen would be good
<podman99b> n-trig is digitizer similar to wacom but allows finger and multitouch
<DanaG> ah, the TX2z uses it.
<podman99b> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Kernel/2008-11/msg07410.html <-- i think is patch for kernel for support which i believe is availiable in 2.6.8
<podman99b> yea i use the tx2 1010ea
<DanaG> oh yeah, I really wish I could buy an addon n-trig layer thingy for my current laptop -- aftermarket.
<podman99b> so i take it 9.04 does not have support for this yet then?
<podman99b> hope its in 9.10
<DanaG> If you haven't upgraded yet, you can try the LiveCD.
<DanaG> If you have upgraded, you can try the 2.6.29 kernel, but be aware that you might not be able to use fglrx with it.
<DanaG> http://blog.redvoodoo.org/2009/02/jaunty-kernel-bits.html
<podman99b> ive tried 9.04 in wubi ... upgraded from 8.10
<Hobbsee> jaunty has 2.6.28, so it should be there.  If that's the kernel you're actually meaning
<podman99b> that yea soz...
<podman99b> no utils to calibrate... i can move the mouse with it but it does not listen to clicks... and without calibration then it really sucks,.... only moves to TOP left of screen lol
<podman99b> ok ... so with development... how would i start/join in ? or do i just have to "know" where to start?
<DanaG> heh, my ctcp version string (beware: ctcp in #ubuntu channels == ban):  "Oooh, that thing has numbers on it!"
<cwillu> podman99b, start with the mailing lists
<cwillu> podman99b, might also want to file a bug on launchpad (as a wishlist item if nothing else)
<podman99b> launchpad it is... thanks guys
<cwillu> podman99b, sounds like you need better xorg driver support, and a front-end for configuration (which wacom could reuse as well)
<cwillu> (wacom really needs help on that front :)
<podman99b> they have made their own then??
<cwillu> their own what?
<cwillu> and who is they? :p
<podman99b> i know n-trig is new ish and appear to have no commercial suport for their hardware on linux
<cwillu> "<podman99b> they have made their own then??" still don't understand what you mean
<podman99b> wacom.. ? they made their own drivers ? since we need better driver support
<DanaG> hmm, perhaps it'd be good to find out who, at HP, works with Canonical for the MIE stuff (lots of private LP# bug reports), and have them have HP try to get help with the tablet thingy.
<dtchen> i met the guys at last US who do, but i don't know if OEM services would appreciate me handing out that info ;)
<dtchen> UDS*
<DanaG> I'm sure they wouldn't.
<DanaG> I mean, you go the other direction:
<DanaG> I've been looking at the "dennis" package changelogs on the hardy-hpmini.  =þ
<DanaG> There must be somebody named Dennis there, somewhere.  =þ
<podman99b> i know that ... ubuntu would benifit from being one of the 1st *nix's to get tablet support in this way, as not long till this stuff is availiable everywhere
<DanaG> by "the other direction", I mean, you talk to HP, and try to get them to talk to the n-trig company.
<DanaG> I'm sure an OEM would have a bit more clout with them than $RANDOM_INDIVIDUAL.
<DanaG> I do understand the necessity of confidentiality and such.  =þ   "The other direction" will respect that.
<hmw> playing one xvid and one mp3 --> load average 1.8+
<dtchen> hmw: that's not unexpected. are you at least running current jaunty with my test kernel?
<hmw> no idea... just downloaded the i386 image
<DanaG> Oh yeah, latest kernel update overwrote the audio-bugfix kernel.
<hmw> 2.1 lol
<hmw> okay... at least it works
<dtchen> DanaG: which is fine, since i've since refreshed the fix
<hmw> average cpu usage is like 50%... i wonder, how the load can be > 1??
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I guess I don't really need 2.6.29, after all.
<cwillu> hmw, load isn't cpu usage
<hmw> cpu usage roughly 50% while load 1.8+ ... i dont understand that
<hmw> load should be loke 0.5 in this case, right?
<hmw> like
<cwillu> if you have 2 apps on a 1000hz timer in sync, that don't actually do anything, you'll see that
<hmw> (50% including io and all others)
<cwillu> hmw, load is 'average number of processes waiting to run)
<DanaG> i.e. iowait and such.
<hmw> uhm... ah yes... thats something different... but... 50% idle and processes waiting, how would be that?
<cwillu> or even just timeslice overheads
<DanaG> Waiting on hard drive or such.
<DanaG> Timeslice overloads?
<hmw> i start getting a picture... *shrug*
<cwillu> hmw, install and run latencytop
<cwillu> should give you some sense
<hmw> cool... thx
<podman99b> ah guys.... http://discuss.itwire.com/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=8174#p36841 multi touch not proper due in *nix till june?!
<DanaG> yay, around time for my birthday.
<podman99b> hehe yea early for mine... but im an impaitent man
<hmw> skype killed my sound... how can i restart the sound drivers?
<hmw> oops... it just came back... including the logon sound...
<hmw> are skype problems common with the alpha?
<Jordan_U> hmw, I know that skype has problems with pulseaudio in general, did you make sure that the pulse "device" is chosen in skype?
<hmw> i made sure, it is not chosen, since skype only works with the device "AIT IXP0,0
<hmw> uhm... something alike
<Jordan_U> hmw, I don't use skype but IIRC there should be a pulse device as an option, that will route skype through pulseaudio so that it doesn't conflict with anything else
<hmw> that makes my skype silent
<hmw> one of the reasons with 8.10 was, that i couldnt use sound in general... crashed after a few seconds (some POLLERR in the syslog)
<hmw> in jaunty, sound works generally (music, vid) but skype is still having problems.
<Jordan_U> hmw, Maybe pulseaudio is muted, can you play the test sound in System > Preferences > Sound ?
<hmw> would that certainly be via pulse??
<hmw> checking...
<Jordan_U> hmw, It should go through pulse by default, you can also explicitly set it to pulse to test
<hmw> ah... no... in jaunty skype is not silent with pulse... sorry for the mixup... sound gets scrambled.
<hmw> for some reason, the current skype call didnt stop for over 7 minutes now...
<Unggnu> VLC opengl output seems to be broken in Jaunty. Does anyone know a workaround?
 * hmw isntalls vnc
<hmw> vlc of course...
<Unggnu> hmw: thx :)
<hmw> correction: *tries to install*
<Unggnu> I need opengl because of the fglrx tearing problem
<Jordan_U> Unggnu, Are you talking about the problem when using compiz?
<Unggnu> Jordan_U: no, without compiz
<Unggnu> xv of FGLRX has no vsync at least for r7xx
<hmw> vlc with opengl shows a normal picture with an flv
<hmw> (radeon in a notebook, no fglrx)
<hmw> (and with compiz)
<Unggnu> hmw: Even fullscreen?
<Unggnu> Better would be a higher resolution material like a normal avi but thanks anyway.
<hmw> looking good
<Unggnu> I have the same problem with intel driver so I guess it is a vlc one
<hmw> i can take a highres xvid...
<Unggnu> hmw: have you changed to opengl video output first?
<hmw> yes
<Unggnu> hm, weird
<hmw> running xvid in maximized window: looks good, but i sometimes have a strange bug with vids (also in totem) where they suddely start showing about 1 fps
<Jordan_U> hmw, Were you able to hear the test sound through pulseaudio?
<hmw> but i am quite sure, thats another issue
<Unggnu> hmw: compiz I guess
<hmw> no, because when i tried using skype with pulse, the sound was scrambled
<hmw> so its definetively not muted
<hmw> vlc xvid fullscreen: fine.
<hmw> must ne your hardware configuration, Unggnu
<Unggnu> Thought so too but mplayer works with OpenGL fine and I had the same problem with intel driver
<Unggnu> weird ...
<hmw> indeed.
<hmw> when looking to my /var/log/messages, i dont see any pulse related entries besides alsa not being able to access front pcm, because it was busy...
<hmw> syslog doesnt show much, either. any idea, what would cause pulse/skype to create stuttering sound?
<Unggnu> Skype uses pulse?
<hmw> i tried, but it was not really usable
<Unggnu> I guess the problem is, that it doesn't and they fight for there alsa rights :)
<hmw> (yes, i have options for pulse in skype)
<hmw> there should be no struggle, if skype is the single app running on my screen
<hmw> or should there be?
<hmw> could
<hmw> or is playback while recording also considered concurrent audio?
<Unggnu> I don't think so
<hmw> well... i will keep blaming skype, because skype is just evil *g*
<hmw> and it's ui is not so well designed
<Unggnu> Pulse is relatively new and Skype is proprietary so I think it doesn't support pulse but you can check in the options/feature list
<hmw> i wont bother trying to repair sound, until i have read some stuff about the sound internals of linux... without knowledge debugging is very frustrating... skype voice is not so important for me... (as a text IM it sadly is)
<hmw> what program is writing "-- MARK --" to messages?
<tgpraveen> hmw just switch to empathy and jingle/jabber for av chat
<tgpraveen> or use SIP protocol with empathy/ekiga
<hmw> cant, need skype (customers, working collegues who wont switch)
<hmw> i tried to provide team speak, they didnt like it...
<hmw> maybe i should switch my friends and customers...
<tgpraveen> hmw:  maybe u can switch them to google talk. that would be easier and would still let u chat with them
<Jordan_U> hmw, Removing pulseaudio will fix the problem as long as you don't mind missing individual app volume control / network transparency etc
<hmw> i dont know "network transparency"
<kebabskal> hello!
<kebabskal> any progress on fglrx support in jaunty?
<hmw> when using alsa or the entry showing ATI IXP 0, sound works only with one app... is that normal?
<hmw> just apt-get remove pulseaudio?
<kebabskal> can i downgrade xorg to a version that supports my ati graphics card?
<TheInfinity> kebabskal: dont use jaunty?
<TheInfinity> kebabskal: which xorg version do you want?
<kebabskal> TheInfinity: humm. i think 1.5 should work
<TheInfinity> xorg is at 7.4 ...
<kebabskal> maybe i meanth xserver or something
<kebabskal> humm
<kebabskal> lemme google a bit more :D
<TheInfinity> kebabskal: if you want to run radeon 9200 with fglrx -> forget it.
<hmw> the shadow bug in compiz is back again, too... (shadow of windows from the next workspace drawn on the current, when the window is located at the border)
<dennda> Hm. I upgraded my intrepid box to jaunty and now flash ain't work. flashplugin is installed. suggestions?
<tgpraveen> kebabskal: keep intrepid and install backports
<tgpraveen> best of both worlds
<dennda> nvm
<popey> dtchen: just tried your kernel to see if it fixes a persisten problem I have which I suspect is pulse related.. if i pause a video, i cant restart it. have also had the problem that when i play a video and stop it, the next video i play has no audio and locks up the player after 6 seconds.
<papo> hello
<papo> What's the policy in launchpad when it comes to duplicates? are similar bugs marked as duplicate until proven not to be the same bug or are they marked as duplicate after it became clear the likely are dupes?
<tgpraveen> hey guys my bluetooth dongle used to work in hardy but doesnt work either in intrepid or jaunty
<tgpraveen> in jaunty/intrepid if boot with 2.6.24 kernel then everything works
<tgpraveen> i think i once saw a bug report related to this and many ppl were facing this problem
<tgpraveen> cant seem to find the link. pls provide if u have. also what is the status of this bug now?
<maxb> papo: The ideal place to ask would be #ubuntu-bugs. Any policy would be per-project, i.e. specific to Ubuntu, not Launchpad as a whole. I would suggest that the deciding factor should be whether you truly believe they are likely to share a common root cause or not.
<papo> maxb: Ok, I'm sorry for mixing up the channels and always forgetting that launchpad is not specific to ubuntu
<gumpert345> hi im running 9.04 kubuntu and I can connect to the internet via a wlan vpn at my univerity, I have to download http://www.rrze.uni-erlangen.de/dienste/internet-zugang/vpn/openvpn.shtml#download  the 3 files that end with .opvn and .crt, but where do I need to copy them?
<Dillizar> wow i have installed some updates on my 8.04 and then he request  9.04 cd :D
<Dillizar> wow
<herrspock> hi, I have upgraded to jaunty alpha. Now, the new kile 2.1 does not recognized dead keys. But kate does.
<Milosz> guys
<Milosz> what is the "No Indicators" thing at the top in the panel on GNOME 2.26?
<Milosz> or maybe it's Ubuntu-specific
<Vorbote> herrspock: that could be a settings change problem. Delete the relevant files in ~/.kde4 and try again.
<Vorbote> Or is it ~/.kde?
 * Vorbote touches KDE with a long pole :-)
<herrspock> Vorbote: I'll try that
<herrspock> Verbote: it does not work
<mefisto__> when does jaunty go beta?
 * apw has just updated to the Juanty Beta, and my desktop and application fonts are wrong, specifically _huge_.  starting the appearance preferences application (literally starting it and nothing else) fixes 90% of the fonts ... any ideas ... also what one component to file a bug against
<jrib> mefisto__: well when I ran an update-manager -d just now it call it "an beta", whatever that means :)
<jrib> apw: I'd guess gnome-settings-daemon
<apw> yeah i am leaning there too
<adam7> apw: for some reason the fonts manager most of the fonts to 13.3333 size -- setting them back fixed
 * apw notes that white on black notifications are pants if your background is the new jaunty background which is mostly black in the top right cornet
<apw> yeah i had that too, but i am finding its not changing them that helps
<apw> but starting the appearance dialog.  ie. if i logout the issue returns until i start that
<adam7> hm. mine changed right back when I changed the font size from 13.333 back to 10
<apw> and just the act of starting it, not using it
<apw> try logging out and see if it comes back, does for me
<apw> the settings remain correct at 10 or whatever, just the used size if huge, until i start the settings applet
<adam7> I've rebooted and they're still the right size after I changed them
<apw> then they change as the window appearin
 * apw goes for a reboot to confirm
<adam7> bug 64700
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 64700 in shadow "newly added users have sh instead of bash shell in Edgy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/64700
<adam7> oops, it's a question
<adam7> question 64700
<adam7> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/64700
<adam7> bug 327386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327386 in ubuntu "[jaunty] Font becomes far too big" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/327386
<adam7> and bug 345189
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345189 in thunderbird "MASTER regression after switching system font size to 13.333 pixel - fonts appear too large in some apps that do hand made font sizing - treating pixel units as point units" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345189
<apw> yep definatly persistantly wrong
<adam7> apw: did you see the bugs I linked above?
<Vorbote> herrspock: I'd suggest that you log out of the graphic session, jump to a console with <ctrl><alt>-F[1-6] log into your account, rename the .kde and .qt directories and reboot. You'll lose your mail from sight (if using kmail) and other data, but it will be in your backup to be restored later. Starting with a clean configuration you can confirm if it is a bug in kile or if there is problems somewhere else in the settings files.
<apw> adam7, looking now
 * Vorbote needs more coffee.
<herrspock> Verbote: I'll do it now
<adam7> apw: bug 345189 seems to be the main one -- read the last comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 345189 in thunderbird "MASTER regression after switching system font size to 13.333 pixel - fonts appear too large in some apps that do hand made font sizing - treating pixel units as point units" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/345189
<apw> adam7, that one is clearly the cause of the big jump, but it doesn't explain why i have two sets of sizes
<apw> the ones before i start appearance and the ones after
<Vorbote> apw: the reason is in fact in the bug's description "some apps do hand made font sizing"
<apw> how does that expalin that they change when i start gnome-appearance-preferences
<Vorbote> apw: if you decide to use asac's ppa you may as well test his patched GTK+ with automatic subpixel algorithm detection
<Vorbote> apw: Because gnome-appereance-preferences tries to do the right thing and enforces font sizes as set in the gconf database.
<apw> i guess i'll just wait and see if it gets fixed then
<Vorbote> apw: You can temporarily fix it by changing font sizes to points in gnome-appearance-settings (13.333px is roughly equivalent to 10.75pt)
<apw> well that didn't fix it for me
<apw> that makes the fonts ok,until i next logout/in
<Vorbote> At least in my environment. It changes with vidcard+monitor.
<Vorbote> You may need to restart the X server.
<apw> then i have to run appearance settings again
<apw> i rebooted
<apw> i suspect something is not being loaded in during login
<Dillizar> before i install the 9.04
<Dillizar> i will ask again
<Dillizar> with time it will not be alfa or beta
<Dillizar> right
<Dillizar> if i update it all the time it will be normal version
<asac> Vorbote: apw: in fact appearence dialog currently does the wrong thing and deliberately resets the sizing to "point" units ... which makes the fonts become bigger. just check that you still have 13.333px in gconf directly. we are working on making appearence dialog smarter in this regards
<wolfgang> hi guys
<apw> i have this horrible feeling that this new background is triggering an optical illusion, that the top of my screen is smile shaped
<mereandor> how can I get a meaningful backtrace for a plasma crash in jaunty? (at the moment the screen gets blank at plasma restarts after a few moments)
<wolfgang> i'm on jaunty (cause i had issues with intrepid) and trying to scan for wireless networks.. i installed my wlan-stick.. and it shows my wlan0 interface.. but i can't really scan for networks
<wolfgang> tried on my other computer - on which i have 8.10 - and it works.
<apw> asac, ok ... so its all a bit of a mess then ... any timescale on gettng the wrinkles out?
<wolfgang> meaning: there is a wlan-network available.
<asac> apw: yes. we do the backend for beta and appearence dialog after beta most likely
<apw> Dillizar, yes, when 9.04 releases in apr it will be the full version, if you update your beta version it will be the same
<asac> well its not a change there, but rather make the layer between that dialog and gconf smarter
<asac> apw: just unset /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name /desktop/gnome/interface/document_font_name /desktop/gnome/interface/monospace_font_name
<asac> to get back to what we ship as default
<Vorbote> asac: Ahh!! OK. BTW, I sent you a memo with a link to a screenshot of my monitor (in fact two, with grayscale and with subpixel rendering) using your patched GTK
<apw> is there some app for mushing about in gnomes registry thing
<asac> Vorbote: right. that meme didnt go in as a memor, but was here in the channel ;)
<Vorbote> apw: two in fact. gconf-editor and gconftool-2 (gconftool is a link) The first one is graphical
<asac> apw: gconf-editor
<asac> apw: or gconftool (for command line)
<Vorbote> asac: I did send you a new one today as a memo message.
<asac> ah ;)
<asac> indeed
<apw> bah these new notifications don't stay on the screen long enough
<asac> i see MemoServ now poking me ;)
<apw> i wonder if thats configuable
<asac> Vorbote: are you sure that subpixel type is still on "auto" after going into the appearence dialog?
<asac> supixel_order that is ;)
<adam7> apw: there used to be a notification configuration settings dialog, but it didn't work, and now it is gone afaict
<apw> e places a nice white window under the popups so he can even see them
<asac> Vorbote: but looks good. thanks.
<apw> bah does anyone _test_ these ideas?
<asac> Vorbote: now i have to find a way for karmic how to present "auto" in the ui ;)
<Vorbote> asac: yes, the gconf database isn't modified
<asac> Vorbote: actually with that gtk you can set everything in "font_rendering" gconf to auto
<asac> but subpixel_order is of course the main use case
<asac> but having everything else o "auto" allows us to do special tweaking with fontconfig for individual fonts/sizes/dpi
<asac> e.g. use full hinting with dejavu fonts sized 10 to 15
<asac> but use no hinting with japanese font xyz that behaves bad when small
<Vorbote> The one in your PPA. 2.16.0-1ubuntu2.asac1
<asac> Vorbote: ok good. i think thats fortunate ;) ... every other field except subpixel_order gets somehow reset to something if you open the gnome thing
<Vorbote> asac: :-)
<asac> Vorbote: yes. thats the gtk that can have "auto" everywhere (e.g. antialiasing, subpixel_order, hinting)
<asac> well. you also need the gnome-settings-daemon from my ppa, do you have that?
<Vorbote> asac: I'll test that!
<Vorbote> asac: Nope. Can you update it to the 2.26.0 release?
<asac> Vorbote: yeah. by default it should do almost the same as the gnome thing ... you can tweak your fontconfig in /etc/fonts/conf.d/ or $HOME/.fonts.conf
<asac> for things like: no hinting if fonts are small and so on
<asac> Vorbote: oh yes.
<asac> our gnome guys seem to be slow
<asac> i mean i thought they were done with 2.26 transition
<asac> and it was still at 2.25.99
<Vorbote> Not slower than Fedora. They seem to be letting Ubuntu do the heavy lifting this time.
<asac> Vorbote: they usually do that i think. we are releasing 1-2 month before them
<asac> with the same gnome
<asac> i didnt mean we are slow in general ... just that i thought our gnome folks had finished the transition so i didnt check wehtehr gnome-settings was updated
<asac> ok gnome-settings-daemon_2.26.0-0ubuntu2.asac1_source.changes uploaded
<Vorbote> asac: Looking forward to install and test.
<Othor> is there a way to get evolution to minimize to the new envelope icon that shows up on the top panel?
<mereandor> plasma crashes repeatedly but I'm unable to provide a valid bug report because apport fails to generate a valid stack trace. what can I do about it?
<robin0800> mereandor: mine did the same note plasma is kde only
<diverse_izzue> hi all. i'm trying to upgrade to jaunty, and am running in problems, the updater says it runs into dependency troubles. /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log shows many errors, the first being "Package libc6 has broken dep on belocs-locales-bin". Is this a known one?
<mereandor> robin0800: i know that plasma is kde only - but what does that change?
<fukid> hi... i have just updated to 9.04 alpha, but i can't start the NIVDIA driver . my Driver is 180.37 and my graphic card is 9800GT , any suggestion?
<apw> anyone know what tracker-applet looks like, or where it squats on my screen?  i can't see it
<mereandor> fukid: probably nvidia-drivers were not installed properly - if you have recent hardware try 'apt-get install nvidia-glx-180'
<leonardof> Hi, there! I just installed Ubuntu 8.10, but I really need to get some data from an ext4 partition. I would like to know the safest way to get support for ext4 in Ubuntu 8.10: recompiling the kernel? installing the kernel from 9.04? TIA
<Vorbote> leonardof: recompiling the kernel from 9.04 or compiling a vanilla kernel if you are sure your hardware doesn't need special sauce.
<Vorbote> leonardof: in addition you'll need to backport the ext2fs utilities package.
<Vorbote> with whatever support libraries necessary...
<Vorbote> Soo... leonardof, use RIPLinuX :-)
 * leonardof googles for riplinux
<leonardof> Vorbote: yes, a rescue disk might be better. Actually I have an issue with it (two hard drives, one cd drive, and only two power cables), but I would have to fix it anytime.
<leonardof> Goodbye, I'm going to have lunch and do some shopping
<Belboz99> Hey all, I did an "update-manager -d" from Ubuntu 8.10, and while everything for the most part works "OK" I primarily seem to be missing my notifiy-osd.   I have since installed it, and I can test it with "notification-properties" and that all works honkey-dory, but none of my notifications show up.   Any ideas?
<Vorbote> Belboz99: you probably need to prune up your gconf database (but I would not know where to start. I always kill all the gconf database except for evolution when upgradign to a new gnome version).
<Belboz99> Vorbote: do you have any links describing that process?
<LordKow> uh mv .gconf .gconf-bak ?
<LordKow> every package should resort to default values when none provided
<Vorbote> But first log out the graphical session. jump into a console and make sure gnome-settings-daemon and gconfd are not runnin
<Vorbote> running
<Belboz99> thanks!
<Vorbote> There is also gconf-cleaner but that one can be dangerous because it is overzealous.
<nacho> Hi
<mib_6wxyml> nacho: hi
<nacho> is the fingerprint reader working on jaunty? I mean the one that says the release notes of gnome 2.26
<Belboz99> Okay, that didn't quite work for the notification daemon :(
<Belboz99> I have this strange "applet" in my application bar that shows "No Indicators" but I can't right-click or left click on it, it's completely no-responsive
<mib_6wxyml> nacho: humm my never worked! any link on that?
<nacho> mib_6wxyml, I've found it, search fprint on the apt
<Numbers> ooh doesn't the topic need changing to say beta instead of alpha now?
<Belboz99> Okay, I'm getting a gint error when trying to load the notify-osd now
<Belboz99> GLib-GObject-WARNING **: value "0" of type `gint' is invalid or out of range for property `pixels-per-em' of type `gint'
<charlie-tca> Numbers: no, the last image released is Alpha 6
<charlie-tca> Beta is not out until 2009-03-26
<Numbers> charlie-tca, looks like I can't read :D
<Numbers> I took the freeze to mean its pretty much a beta
<charlie-tca> neither can I half the time
<Belboz99> anyone care to tackle my problem with notify-osd?
<Belboz99> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 using update-manager -d
<Belboz99> but notify-osd never installed
<Belboz99> and now that it's installed, it doesn't run
<Numbers> anyone know when ruby1.9.1 is due to hit the repos?
<Deathray> What is the proper command to upgrade to 9.04 ?
<Numbers> Deathray, update-manager -d
<Deathray> Thanks ! :)
<Vorbote> asac: I have the screenshots
<Vorbote> asac: with subpixel rendering http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/7018/rgbaautosubpixel.png
<Vorbote> asac: with grayscale http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/5697/rgbaautograyscale.png
<Vorbote> asac you'll notice the values in the terminal. Those are before and after opening the appearance applet and closing it.
<Numbers> is it me or did font rendering go really funny in the last couple of days?
<Vorbote> asac: as well, I found that aMule has font sizing problems too, I wonder if the problem is aMule or wxGTK... http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/5631/screenshotamule223.png
<Vorbote> asac: brb
<knittl> is it a bug, that fonts in X applications (like gitk) are so huge?
<vishalrao> i thot the font settings went to 13.33, changing it back to 10 in system->preferences->appearance->font tab
<vishalrao> fixes it
<knittl> didn't for me
<knittl> fonts are normal in other apps (after changing back)
<NotADJ> Will 9.04 have OO.o 3 and FF 3.1?
<vishalrao> knittl: restart X ?
<tUtuxg> NotADJ, i doubt ff 3.1 could make it
<vishalrao> NotADJ: ooo yes, ff 3.5 (as its now known) probably not
<knittl> vishalrao: nop
<tgpraveen> NotADJ: oo 3.01 ff 3.0.7
<tgpraveen> 3.1 is not going to be released by mozilla they are releasing it as 3.5 but aftr a few months only
<NotADJ> Oh
<NotADJ> Will it be in the repos once it comes out. (Why isn't oo.o3 in repos?)
<Numbers> ruby1.9.1 needs putting into repos too
<NotADJ> Seems as if Ubuntu repos have been becoming stale.
<NotADJ> Expecially Ruby
<tgpraveen> NotADJ: nope. repos contain releases only if they are of the same release series
<tgpraveen> u will have ppa though
<tgpraveen> ask calc for oo
<NotADJ> tgpraveen: Didn't 8.04 go from FF2 => 3?
<tgpraveen> dnt knw . maybe coz its a LTR
<NotADJ> Anyone throwing a release party
<NotADJ> ?
<timo> hi, as im typing i have 100 cpu usage, its pulseaudio. Can any one help me trouble shoot this bug.
<NotADJ> timo: Seems common from what I hear.
<timo> ohh thank god
<timo> Any one know if its going to be fixed in time
<timo> I gotta say the whole boot time and gdm is amazing guys
<demon> hm the dsl is not reconnecting on reboot and the HELP it doesnt work
<timo> So how do i send a bug report, what files do i include for pulse
<demon> wow cant find my cam
<demon> :)
<demon> damn 9.04
<SixDays> im runnin 9.04 and now I cant resolve addresses. I cant find anything wrong either.
<SixDays> any suggestions?
<LSD200> SixDays: can you ping your router at all?
<SixDays> LSD200: i can ping my router yes
<SixDays> i can ping anything, but i can resolve.
<LSD200> SixDays: can or can't resolve?
<SixDays> the new nifty network application thingy says that there is no existing wired connections.
<SixDays> cannot resolve.
<SixDays> pingscar@stalker:~$ ping google.com
<SixDays> ping: unknown host google.com
<LSD200> SixDays:  what does the contents of /etc/resolve.conf show?
<LSD200> SixDays:  if needs be update it to include your router ip address
<SixDays> LSD200: ah its totally blank
<SixDays> just saysa #generated by network manager
<LSD200> SixDays: so it contains the line like ->> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<SixDays> LSD200: now it works. thanks :D
<LSD200> SixDays: no probs - it's something i hit against a few times with bad dhcp server setups
<SixDays> I couldnt even remember that there was such a thing as the resolv.conf file...i always confuse it with the nsswitch.conf file for some reason.
<SixDays> I must say, I understand the new network manager app, but it F*cking sucks...
<Mishtal> Hi folks. I've been using Ubuntu for about two years now, and decided to update my laptop to jaunty to help with testing everything last night. The system boots amazingly fast, but when the GDM login screen would normally show, I'm getting scrambled lines and dots on my monitor using an ATI gfc card. I enabled the CAB command by editing xorg through the root terminal, but it doesn't seem to have any effect, and neither does ctrl-alt-de
<SixDays> havent tried it on the wireless though. and im running xfce so previously it has been terrible to set up wireless or HSDPA modems.
<Mishtal> is there anyone who might have had a similar problem who has some advice?
<SixDays> LSD200: thanks for your help
<joaopinto> Mishtal, have you updated the packages ? There may be an upgrade to fglrx since your install image was built
<joaopinto> assuming you have a working net connection
<Mishtal> does running
<Mishtal> sudo update-manager -d
<Mishtal> update from an image? I'll see if i can get a wired ethernet connection and give it a shot
<joaopinto> Mishtal, you already have 9.04 right ?
<timo> my sound has went off again, lots of cracking noise. Dont any one know how to solve this
<timo> :-*
<joaopinto> Mishtal, from the terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<joaopinto> Mishtal, CTRL-ALT-F1 to switch to the text console
<charlie-tca> timo: it is in work
<timo> thank u charlie any thing I can do to help ?
<mefisto__> joaopinto: that's the first time I've seen that, without the redundant "sudo apt-get upgrade" inserted in the middle
<b3nw> this is so odd, my bluetooth keyboard pairs yet I can't get my mouse, and the bluetooth applet seems to be completely clueless that the pairing has happend
<charlie-tca> Yes, dtchen has a new fix in ppa. See bug 330814
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<b3nw> if someone doesn't mind taking a peak http://paste.ubuntu.com/135499/
<charlie-tca> timo: in particular, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/330814/comments/29
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed]
<charlie-tca> to test his new fix
<timo> how u know im 64 bit
<Mishtal> joaopinto: I already have 9.04 installed. I'm talking to you from my 8.10 desktop. there were no new packages to install or upgrade. ctrl-alt-f# has no effect. to get to an interactive prompt, graphical or CLI, i have to boot into recovery mode
<charlie-tca> timo: uname -a
<charlie-tca> in a terminal. x86_64 is 64bit
<timo> :-* not what i ment
<mib_6wxyml> i can confirm that dtchen kernel image fixes audio on 64 bits
<mib_6wxyml> on #Devel it was told that it will not be comming before jaunty release
<mib_6wxyml> it will be SRU
<joaopinto> Mishtal, boot into recovery mode, edit your xorg and set it to the vesa driver
<Mishtal> joaopinto: the driver is already set to "vesa" under section "Device"
<thewrath> is moving install from wubi to native in 9.04
<thewrath> ?
<eax> Hi :) By accident I installed the package "ipppd" that I now want to be removed, however upon removing it using "sudo apt-get remove ipppd" I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m49f0808b - I run Jaunty - What can I do? :)
<m0RrE> i've tried to upgrade to jaunty twice on my workstation. latest try was about 14days ago.. i've had problems to get my raid0 setup to work. i have 2x500gb sata 2 drives in raid0. i was able to install the system once, but i couldn't access my 900gb partition in any way. just impossible.. anyone up2date with this?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Hmm... Seems Jaunty is alot buggyer than I thought it would be :/
<charlie-tca> That's why it is called Alpha?
<charlie-tca> The more bugs we find and report, the less buggy it will be for the release
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Its alpha 6 with 1 month until estimated release, I hoped most of the major bugs would be fixed by now :P
<joaopinto> charlie-tca, that's a great assumption :P
<m0RrE> the only thing that annyos me in jaunty is that i can't connect to internet via bluetooth using my nokia n95 as a modem
<timo> that didnt work lol. Didnt even boot :-(
<timo> m0RrE you want a huge bill huh ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> I can't update mine or install any drivers.
<m0RrE> timo: i can surf as much as I want for 9eur / month
<charlie-tca> I don't think it is an assumption. Without testing and bug reports, most bugs are not found
<Mishtal> joaopinto: is there anything else I might be missing? If I cant get it working, i'll just use windows for the time being while i'm in class. I need to wipe my system in the next few days anyway
<CoJaBo-Aztec> "A problem that we were not expe" <-- Anyone know what this error means? o_O
<timo> m0RrE why via bluetooth can you get cable to work.
<m0RrE> because i don't want to carry the cable with me all the time :P
<joaopinto> The more bugs we find and report will make it less *likely* to be buggy, the less bugs we find the less buggy IT WILL be :P
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
 * CoJaBo-Aztec just wishes I could get it to work at all!
<joaopinto> Mishtal, do you have fglrx installed ?
<timo> remeber to repot the bugs and not just moan about them.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> My bug report: Nothing works.
<Mishtal> I assume I do. I had it installed before I ran the upgrade, Let me go check
<CoJaBo-Aztec> :/
<timo> great were should we start
<m0RrE> but hey, serioslu.. anyone heard about my problem with the raid setup?
<m0RrE> seriously*
<CoJaBo-Aztec> What raid setup problem?
<m0RrE> a couple of rows up ^^
<joaopinto> can someone else reproduce bug 346766 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 346766 in gnome-app-install "categories are not translated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/346766
<m0RrE> 18:54:21
<joaopinto> I got both positive and negative reports
<yofel> m0RrE: not all here live in GMT+1 :P
<m0RrE> haha, yes i know ;)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0RrE: I tried RAID onn Ubuntu server, the setup is _extremely_ picky. If you don't do everything in a precise order, it wont see the partitions at the next step :/
<m0RrE> i dont live in gmt+1 either :D
<m0RrE> wtf
<Mishtal> sudo apt-get install fglrx returns that there is no package found
<joaopinto> Mishtal, xorg-driver-fglrx
<m0RrE> is the fglrx driver in jaunty yet?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0RrE: Also you can't use existing partitions from a previous attempt, the partitioner will see them and say its OK, but MD setup will say you don't have any parations.
<Mishtal> ok
<joaopinto> m0RrE, it is
<m0RrE> CoJaBo-Aztec: so how do i solve this problem then?
<m0RrE> joaopinto: aight!
<Mishtal> ah, that package is already the newest version
<eax> Hi :) By accident I installed the package "ipppd" that I now want to be removed, however upon removing it using "sudo apt-get remove ipppd" I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m49f0808b - I run Jaunty - What can I do? :)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0RrE: Mine was mostly trial and error, with blanking the disks after each failed attempt. Hopefully there would be a better way, but I could not find it.
<m0RrE> blanking?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> cat /dev/zero >/dev/sda
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Just enough to nuke the partitions.
<m0RrE> hmpf.. i don't really follow now :D
<Mishtal> joaopinto: yea, don't worry about it. I'll see if it works in a few days
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0RrE: If there is any partition data on the disks, MD setup will use it instead of any changes you make in the previous partitioning step! My solotion was to wipe the disks clean, then avoid making even the slightest mistake in the partitioning (if I did, then wipe again and start over.)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> It took forever, but it was the only way I could get it to work :/
<m0RrE> but what about the data on the partition?
<m0RrE> i don't really want to wipe my 900gb collection of "stuff"
<Mishtal> m0RrE: what are you trying to accomplish?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> m0RrE: Yeah, obviously you'd want to back that up if you wanted to try my method :P
<m0RrE> Mishtal: i want to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty, but i want to access my raid0 partitions. i've tried it twice but i can't access my 900gb partition
<m0RrE> i've got 2x500gb sata disks in raid0 but i can't use the big partion after jaunty upgrade
<yofel> eax: it says that a package is only partly intalled, you'll probably need to install the package completely first - what happend?
<eax> yofel: I had to install some vpn packs and selected a wrong one by accident, I just selected "cancell" when I asked me to insert my ISDN's number. Now I can't remove it:/
<timo> looving the jaunty  8-)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Any suggestions for installing hardware drivers? It isn't working for me.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Also, what are blocked updates? o_O
<yofel> eax: file a bug report on launchpad, this shouldn't happen (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs)
<eax> yofel: Will do, thanks :
<eax> :)
<eax> Otherwise I absolutely love Jaunty ^_^ ACPI and Ethernet works for me now :D
 * CoJaBo-Aztec wishes it worked for me :P
<dtchen> popey: i don't understand - did you forget to include the effect of the test kernel?
<dtchen> popey: i.e., the symptom is fairly common, but you omitted details regarding the application and video backend
<Mishtal> joaopinto: I got the system to boot into the gnome desktop by running apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx and rebooting
<o0Chris0o> hopefully my audio problem will get sorted out
<joaopinto> Mishtal, so it was no tusing the vesa driver, but fglrx ;)
<Mishtal> I guess so. Are there known issues with fglrx with the alpha? I haven't run into any documention about it, but then again, i haven't been looking
<CoJaBo-Aztec> What do I need to do to install the hardware drivers?
<timo> pulseaudio is really a pain at the moment.
<dtchen> timo: in what way?
<dtchen> well, ways* i suppose
<timo> dtchen the sound keeps on cracking and stopping once in a while apart from that its fine.
<dtchen> timo: are you using my test kernel?
<timo> And that kernal update did not boot. It left me with X server errors
<dtchen> timo: if you're using binary-only drivers, it won't start Xorg
<dtchen> you need to force a rebuild of those drivers using dkms probably
<timo> So i have to disable the nvidia driver ?
<dtchen> sure, try testing with nv or vesa
<mib_6wxyml> nvidia and PA are both working here
<timo> ok great im try that now.
<mib_6wxyml> 64bits btw
<timo> this is what im going to do, remove the nvidia driver, reboot, then install the testing kernal ? ok
<timo> hey should i reboot after installin the kernal ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> ...and now it crashed :/
<dtchen> timo: well, yes, you need to reboot into the test kernel
<timo> sorry about the stupid qestion im not thinking right
 * CoJaBo-Aztec hard reboots in the middle of package installation...
<timo> well..................
<mib_6wxyml> timo: did it work?
<timo> It hasn't really worked
<timo> Constant cracking now
<timo> no wait
<timo> i hear music
<timo> :-* lest wait and see it continues
<timo> the mute issue is still there. It was mutted when i logoed on.
<dtchen> that's not a kernel issue, which is what i'm most concerned with ATM
<timo> dtchen nice to see you on top of all these issues you seem to know what im talking about. 8-)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Wow it started up at the same point it crashed at!
<timo> still playing music. im gona keep testing. starting with playing two sources of music at once.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> KPackageKit just resumes like nothing ever happened :)
<timo> dtchen how did you fix this annoying issue man
<timo> im playing totem, youtube, banshee. every thing is sound
<timo> yes it works!
<timo> thanks
<dtchen> timo: i worked with upstream to fix it
<dtchen> i don't know if it will land for jaunty final, but i'm going to try and get it in through SRU if it won't
<timo>  Can i in stall the nvidia drivers, I want to get emerald themes working.
<dtchen> you can try; i can't vouch for any procedure, however
<timo> I cant force so the best thing is to install the normal way.
<timo> nah not installing
<mib_6wxyml> timo: is the sound when u login? i use autologin, but when i end my session i hear it too dtchen
<timo> Its on mute when i log on
<timo> dose that answer you question mib_6wxyml
<mib_6wxyml> timo: no... diferent symtpom
<timo> I will keep my ears open when rebooting, it maybe making the sound.
<marginoferror> I am having trouble with audio lag, particularly with flash.  Youtube, etc seems to work but some flash games have a 1sec+ lag.  I'm looking for ways to narrow down the problem.
<mib_6wxyml> need bug confirmation: opening an OOo exisiting file (with Compiz ON) OOo with appear on another Desktop window.
<mib_6wxyml> marginoferror: ask dtchen
<marginoferror> mib_6wxyml, Why's that?  Does he work on pulseaudio or something?
<marginoferror> Can someone running 9.04 go to http://balldroppings.com/js/ and tell me if the sound syncs up for them, or if it's lagging for them too?
<penguin42> how are finding X stability? I've had a couple of X server crashes (Intel 945GM) - one every few days?
<timo> I would like to say i had no log in sound
<Belboz99> Hey, all, having the the following problem with notify-osd: GLib-GObject-WARNING **: value "0" of type `gint' is invalid or out of range for property `pixels-per-em' of type `gint'
<Belboz99> the application installs OK, but doesn't actually work
<Belboz99> the notification-settings shows a working preview, but that is all
<mib_6wxyml> marginoferror: yes he does! dtchen mantains it with themuso
<DanaG> hah, here's something rather hideous: http://users.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/SafariWorse.jpg
<mib_6wxyml> marginoferror u got me hooked on that game now! and btw sound works
<sebsebseb> damn it
<sebsebseb> now I keep on losing sound :(
<timo> sound
<Delvien> Anyone else experiencing poping noises when trying to play sound?
<sebsebseb> Delvien: I think I did
<penguin42> Delvien: occasionally, I also get occasioanlly a real horrible sound when playing sound, then it stops and restarts
<Delvien> I cant get it to play any sound without the popping now, just hear that and crackling
<timo> have you installed the test kernel its great . find it here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<Delvien> I was just reading that actually
<timo> Delvien:  remember that you gona have to use vn or x11 drivers
<CoJaBo-Aztec> What are blocked updates?
<Delvien> timo: VN drivers?
<timo> nv sory
<Delvien> ah.. well nm then
<Delvien> lol
<sebsebseb> can I fix my sound?????
<timo> yes you can
<sebsebseb> lol  all those people with sound issues in 8.10 never had any.  and then with this 9.04 alpha6 I get sound issues heh
<sebsebseb> timo: how?
<timo> look here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<sebsebseb> test kernels hummmmm
<timo> sebsebseb: i had sound issues in 8.10
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Is there a way to install hardware drivers in Jaunty?
<penguin42> it seems to work fine most of the time it's just occasionally it craps out
<Delvien> penguin42: I cant get mine to work again
<Delvien> all i hear is cracking now
<o0Chris0o> Delvien: same here
<penguin42> anything in dmesg?
<timo> Delvien: is the sound muted ?
<Delvien> onlything I see is "HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
<DanaG> heh, spam e-mail subject line: "Your clothes are upside down".
<Delvien> timo no, all I hear is cracking,
<timo> the sound is muted thats why
<penguin42> Delvien: That's fairly normal
<timo> make sure noting is mutted
<Delvien> I did
<Delvien> triple checked to make sure
<o0Chris0o> same here
<timo> It has to be, did you reboot try that. I had the same cracking noise but that was because of the mute
 * penguin42 wonders why his firefox has suddenly decided to go into right-to-left input mode
<CoJaBo-Aztec> lol
<Delvien> This is what I show
<o0Chris0o> #alsa helps too
<Delvien> [   20.535479] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Mine does that too, never could figure out how to turn it off.
<Delvien> [   20.535531] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64
<Delvien> [   87.268427] hda-intel: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj.
<penguin42> CoJaBo-Aztec: It feels like it's only done it fairly recently
<penguin42> Delvien: Yeh I see those as well
<Delvien> When I change everything to alsa, it still happens
<CoJaBo-Aztec> penguin42: Its a keyboard shortcut that toggles it, but what that shortcut is I never managed to figure out.
<Delvien> haha holy crud... it started working
<Delvien> randomly
<timo> Delvien: what sound ?
<Delvien> Yeah
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Has anyone managed to install hardware drivers or package updates in alpha6?
<Delvien> I switched to OSS and back, poof
<timo> what about video drivers what you using for that
<Delvien> Nvidia 180
<sebsebseb> timo: test kernel or whatever?  I am already running:  2.6.28-11-generic
<sebsebseb> timo: maybe I should boot up the earlier kernel that I was given after upgrading from 8.10.  and then things work better or not damn
<cwillu> CoJaBo-Aztec, no issues here
<timo> sebsebseb:  best of luck mate
<cwillu> CoJaBo-Aztec, re: 'drivers', I assume you mean a particular proprietary video driver?
<timo> Delvien:  how did you install them
<sebsebseb> timo: what is what you linked me to?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> cwillu: Video and wifi are listed as available. I can't get them to install is the problem.
<sebsebseb> timo: heh I should have waited for beta, that's this Thursday, but I wonder if that will fix my sound issue etc.
<Delvien> timo install 180 ? with the restricted driver application
<timo> Delvien:  no luck with that try the sypnetic way too
<cwillu> CoJaBo-Aztec, you have to be more specific:  what wireless, and what video?
<Delvien> timo mine installed without a hitch, what error were you receiving?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Also what is a blocked update? It keeps telling me there are blocked updates?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> cwillu: Broadcom and nvidia.
<cwillu> you're using the repositories or "system | administration | hardware drivers", right?
<timo> Downloading and installing driver then, it just disappears and noting happens.
<cwillu> CoJaBo-Aztec, if it asks to do a partial upgrade, let it
<CoJaBo-Aztec> cwillu: I'm using the icon in the taskbar that says I have hardware drivers available.
<cwillu> CoJaBo-Aztec, okay, yes, that should work (although I haven't checked the release notes recently, you might want to check that they don't list something there)
<marginoferror> I just upgraded from 8.10 and every GTK program is spamming this at the commandline:
<marginoferror> /usr/share/themes/Human/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:194: Murrine configuration option "highlight_ratio" will be deprecated in future releases. Please use "highlight_shade" instead.
<marginoferror> Is this happening to everyone or just people who upgraded from 8.10?
<timo> Delvien: when you reboot after installing dose it ask you about reconfiguring the display
<crdlb> everyone
<timo> hi:P
<Delvien> marginoferror: that's a theme specific problem. mine does that too Murrine quiet
<CoJaBo-Aztec> cwillu: I click the button, and it just does nothing. Also what is a blocked update in kpackagekit?
<Delvien> murrina *
<sebsebseb> uh  I Just thought about using VIsta
<cwillu> CoJaBo-Aztec, oh, sorry, I didn't know you were running kubuntu
<sebsebseb> on this computer
<Erik_A> Hi, Is GEM activated in jaunty?
<marginoferror> Delvien, crdlb, thanks, just what I needed to know
<sebsebseb> I am thinking about maybe using Vista mainly untill the beta, where I hope my sound issue etc will be fixed
<cwillu> Erik_A, yes
<timo> sebsebseb: did you install the test kernal
<sebsebseb> timo: no
<o0Chris0o> sebsebseb:eww
<timo> why not
<sebsebseb> o0Chris0o: indeed
<sebsebseb> o0Chris0o: ,but sound is very important to me.  since this is my music player as well
<Delvien> timo it didnt ask me, do you have DKMS?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> cwillu: Any suggestions or am I just stuck withuout driver and package updates?
<Erik_A> cwillu, thanks
<cwillu> o0Chris0o, don't pity him, people who have issues with alpha's and think that somebody owes them an immediate fix deserve vista :p
<timo>  Delvien:dkms ?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Vista is just torture o_O
<popey> dtchen: sorry, the new kernel didnt fix it, and the same thing happens in miro with gstreamer or xine backend, and also happens in mplayer, on another machine it also happens in totem
<sebsebseb> o0Chris0o: the mplayer plugin dosan't seem to work in Firefox either,  so I web radio humm
<sebsebseb> and I know it's an alpha
<cwillu> CoJaBo-Aztec, I don't know the kde tools.  All I can say is install and run synaptic and see if that gives you a more useful error
<sebsebseb> and has bugs
<o0Chris0o> sebsebseb: join #alsa
<sebsebseb> my KDE4  got bugged up, but I don't care.  the apps work in Gnome.  it was all working well untill  yesterday.
<o0Chris0o> ask for help and idle
<sebsebseb> I was listening to music fine in Banshee untill yesterday
<CoJaBo-Aztec> cwillu: Yeah, the least it could do is tell me why its blocked :/
<sebsebseb> bugs whatever,  I don't really care to much about some minor bugs, but no sound  hummm
<o0Chris0o> download and run the alsa-info.sh script and post the link as well
<timo> sebsebseb: make sure to report the bugs thou
<cwillu> CoJaBo-Aztec, I get the feeling it's talking about a pinned package or something, but I don't think you would've done that by accident
<sebsebseb> I joined #aslsa
<sebsebseb> and apparnatlly even alsa stuff uses pulseaudio
<cwillu> sebsebseb, alsa is the hardware drivers, pulseaudio is the mixer
<sebsebseb> timo:  why do I want some werid test kernel off ubuntu?  and it looked like the same version I got anyway?
<sebsebseb> timo:
<sebsebseb> sebastian@sebastian-desktop:~$ uname -r
<sebsebseb> 2.6.28-11-generic
<timo> uname -r
<timo> 2.6.28-11-generic
<marginoferror> cwillu, is it pulseaudio that's causing lag on browser games like http://balldroppings.com/js/
<marginoferror> I haven't been able to figure out what's causing it
<sebsebseb> timo: yep that's what I got, plus  it gave me an older jaunty kernel as well, when I upgraded from 8.10
<sebsebseb> timo: so maybe I should just try the older kernel, altough I thought  the kernel does not have much to do with sound in Ubuntu?
<timo> try here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<JMFTheVCI> I don't think the browser lag is restricted to Jaunty. I have the same issue on Intrepid
<sebsebseb> timo:  why are  they not provicing a later or better kenel from the updates?????
<timo> its probably the plugins
<sebsebseb> timo: what exactly is this thing your telling me to try?
<cwillu> marginoferror, unlikely unless you're talking about just the sound being lagged and everything else being fine
<timo> Download it and install, do you have 64 bit os ?
<marginoferror> Just the sound
<sebsebseb> timo: no I am on 32bit
<marginoferror> cwillu, The sound is lagged about 1 second behind input and video
<cwillu> dpkg-query -p linux-image-generic | grep Version
<timo> install the second one sebsebseb, titled linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic_2.6.28-11.37~lp330814crimsun1_i386.deb
<cwillu> Version: 2.6.28.11.13
<sebsebseb> timo: where's the actsaul website for what that is?
<timo> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<timo> best of luck sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> timo: is it just a add on for  the kernel I am running?   I mean where's a website that tells people what it is about
<sebsebseb> timo: and how did you find out about that link?
<cwillu> sebsebseb, afaik, dtchen is the guy responsible for pulse in ubuntu
 * cwillu pokes dtchen with a stick
<cwillu> i.e., it's his repository
<marginoferror> Hmm, this looks promising
<timo> me/ help
 * timo l
<marginoferror> N: main.c: For enabling real-time/high-priority scheduling please acquire the appropriate PolicyKit privileges, or become a member of 'pulse-rt'...
<marginoferror> Unfortunately, I added myself to pulse-rt and still get the same message
<marginoferror> I wonder if it's an issue w/ setuid?  I don't really know how that works.
<timo> sebsebseb: i was told by dtchen he created the test kernal i believe
<sebsebseb> timo: ok so that test kernel should work better for soud?
<sebsebseb> timo: so it's just the kernel that my Ubuntu is running now, with some edits?
<timo> work great, but you may not be able to use the non free video drivers mate
<cwillu> sebsebseb, 'should' in the sense of 'maybe, that's why we're trying it' :p
<cwillu> and if it works, then it'll get rolled out to the general testing audience, and if it doesn't break things in general, then maybe it'll make it into the release
<sebsebseb> timo: I got a nivida graphics card, I have the non free driver installed,  I don't really need that right now either
<sebsebseb> cwillu: yeah that's what I was wondering about, why it's not in the juanty updates
<timo> Remove the driver before installing the test kernel mate
<cwillu> sebsebseb, ppa's are the normal approach for things
<cwillu> at least during alphas
<sebsebseb> cwillu: ah ha it's a ppa
<sebsebseb> cwillu: that explains it
<sebsebseb> timo: or keep the driver and get xorg issues???  well then I can just reconfigure xorg
<timo> try that too.
<timo> dtchen
<timo> will i be able to update like normal ?
<sebsebseb> timo: even a sha256sum.asc to make sure that kernel downloaded properly?
<sebsebseb> timo: I guess Ubuntu will detect that there is a even later kernel,  when there is one, even with the test kernel
<timo> ok.
<sebsebseb> timo: plus you can keep the other kernels installed
<timo> sebsebseb: are you installing
<sebsebseb> timo: well it's on the ubuntu server, so I guess that kernel is ok, but maybe not.   I mean get a kernel from just anywhere, and  there could be say a hidden rootkit in it or something.
<timo> yeh... its only testing. Im not using it for sensitive stuff ;-)
<sebsebseb> timo: for sensitive stuff?
<sebsebseb> timo: well I got  data in a seperate home partition :D  so  I should be alright
<timo> yeh me too. :-D
<timo> Very impressed with the boot times and ext4
<sebsebseb> timo: I am running with Ext3 at the moment, but  I may  do a clean install with 9.04   and do Ext4 as my file system
<sebsebseb> timo: 9.04 final that is
<timo> you should great speed ;-)
<sebsebseb> timo: I am waiting for it to be more stable, well I  read about a data loss bug and things
<sebsebseb> timo: would  I  even get the speed?  would I even notice the speed?  on 32bit with 1GB RAM?
<sebsebseb> timo: I think my proccessor might be 64bit capable, but with 1GB RAM, it's like what's the point
<timo> nah should go for it. There will deffo be and improvement. It might be faster when extracting files.
<sebsebseb> well  makes sense to do it when
<sebsebseb> 9.04 final has been released
<sebsebseb> and I got on CD
<timo> now the video driver is causing me stress. I watch a lot of tv on the pc and its not working 100% like it should.
<sebsebseb> and I have to mess around moving data to partitions and shit, unless I buy an external  hard disk
<timo> why not do it now, Test it all out.
<timo> creat a new partition
<sebsebseb> timo: alerady did my computer again back in  just before Intrepid Ibex
<sebsebseb> timo: that was a big procedure, moving data around to partitions
<sebsebseb> timo: took a lot of time etc
<sebsebseb> going through data as well
<timo> Yeh it dose some times.
<sebsebseb> timo: most of it is rubbish realy, but  still want to keep for now
<timo> Im thinking of getting a raid set up here. Hard drive is slowing things down baddly
<sebsebseb> timo: I am thinking about buying either two 1TB externals or  2  500GB's ,because they are pretty cheap now
<sebsebseb> timo: then two externals to play with for backup
<timo> 2 500GB
<sebsebseb> well yeah even 1TB will be pretty hard to fill up in my case
<marginoferror> I am waiting for cheaper flash drives
<marginoferror> Some of the newer flash drives are fast enough to saturate an SATA controller
<timo> yes even more of a pain when it come to moving data, partitions around
<sebsebseb> moving data around on partitions sucks
<sebsebseb> being able to just put it all on a external hard disk just like that
<sebsebseb> now that's good
<timo> Why dont you just save on separate hard drive it dont have to be external.
<sebsebseb> I would have to like move stuff into  VIsta or something.  or onto that extra  data partition first.  and then
<timo> Do u move around with  you backups ?
<timo> I use one harddrive for all my data. If it fails so beit.
<sebsebseb> I  don't really have any important data here as such, but there is some stuff that  I don't want to just lose
<DanaG> Hard drives are cheap.  Check newegg's daily newsletter.
<sebsebseb> newegg sounds like a American company
<sebsebseb> I am from UK
<sebsebseb> pretty sure I herad of newegg
<timo> yeh me too. but cant really say what it is exactly
<sebsebseb> timo: let's try this kernel I think
<o0Chris0o> http://www.newegg.com
<sebsebseb> timo: and then  hopefuly I get sound working nicely again
 * sebsebseb wonders if it will still say  No Indicators on his top panel, after he is running the beta,  unless he removes that program
<sebsebseb> someone said I could remove that, and  it was something to do with a bug
<timo> good luck
<timo> Im going to try and get this driver woking
<arp13> anybody using lvm2 at 9.04???
<timo> any one play on cysis
<timo> :-!
<Milos_SD> Is MPD that is in Jaunty now uses ffmpeg as decoder by default?
<mereandor__> arp13: yes I am no inconvenience with that up to now
<arp13> mereandor, oh, nice. course I'm usign 8.10 now, and it's ok. but once, I downloaded some daily build of 9.04 (couple of days ago), installed lvm2 and tried sudo modprobe dm_mod
<arp13> but the answer was an erro
<arp13> fatal: no such module
<arp13> I thought, the kernel did not have this module
<arp13> and now a bit afraid of future upgrade to 9.04
<arp13> ...
<tonsofpcs> answer: don't upgrade
<mjheagle8> how are the new notifications coming in 9.04?
<fosco__> mjheagle8: they are nice
<mjheagle8> i tried it w/o compiz, it looked bad. i'm assuming they're better w/ compiz?
<fosco__> you maybe need to activate composite
<mjheagle8> i tried it on the live disk, and i have an nvidia so no compositing on live disk.
<mjheagle8> but it will work when i install.
<fosco__> they look like this http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rgO8m__aY7g/SamQYOmi_6I/AAAAAAAABXI/0-oZKoS-BWI/s1600-h/xubuntu5.jpg
<mjheagle8> do all the apps work with them? i tested notify-osd on 8.10 and everything just got converted to an alert.
<fosco__> not every app can use it
<fosco__> but most of gnome apps use it
<mjheagle8> okay.
<dtchen> popey: i don't think that's PA-related, but you can confirm (or not) by removing pulseaudio from the equation
<dtchen> popey: also, the new kernel does not address any PulseAudio-specific issues. PulseAudio just happens to trigger the condition most forcefully.
<popey> dtchen: ok, thanks
<mhjacks> Hi!  Anyone on here mess with starting VNC at boot time on Jaunty?
<mhjacks> Anyone messing with xrdp on Jaunty?
<darthanubis> no sound
<darthanubis> why every release always the sound is borked
<dtchen> *how* is the sound borked?
<dtchen> and why do people complain about sound being borked *without providing useful debugging information*?
<darthanubis> pulse is running and there is no sound from sound apps like banshee
<darthanubis> because they can
<dtchen> "oh god, doctor, my leg hurts" "ok..."
<mhjacks> Are you running under vnc by chance?
<darthanubis> and they have not gotten to the debugging info YET
<darthanubis> no
<mhjacks> Screws my theory. :)
<mhjacks> There was a new alsa-utils a couple days ago that fixed a typo in module loading...
<darthanubis> nothing has crashed thus no debug info
<darthanubis> pulseaudio[25846]: module-rtp-send.c: Failed to push chunk into memblockq.
<dtchen> number one rule: don't complain about audio broken until you've 1) installed my test kernel at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/ ; 2) checked pavucontrol to ensure the streams are directed to your desired output devices ; 3) used alsamixer to ensure your mixer controls are unmuted and not set to zero
<darthanubis> pulseaudio[26920]: cpulimit.c: Received request to terminate due to CPU overload
<dtchen> see number (1)
<thiebaude> dtchen: im going to download the test kernal
<dtchen> that's bug 330814 and slew of others, and that's *precisely* what my kernel addresses
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 330814 in linux "snd_pcm_avail_update() returning absurd values causes PulseAudio to abort" [Low,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/330814
<darthanubis> I'll "complain" if I feel the urge. And I don't have any reason to know who you are. It's not like your crimsun or anybody.
<thiebaude> dtchen: because the newest kernal doesn't boot, but the older one does
<dtchen> darthanubis: except i *am* crimsun.
<darthanubis> LOL
<darthanubis> hillarious
<darthanubis> Sorry crimsun, it's been a while.
<dtchen> thiebaude: where does it bail? keep in mind that i don't provide headers
<dtchen> thiebaude: i.e., if you have modules requiring dkms, then you may have issues
<darthanubis> I was following your thread on this issue (pulse) in the forums.
<thiebaude> dtchen: after login, but think its part of bug 304871
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 304871 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i845G] Fatal server error: Couldn't bind memory for BO front buffer (Jaunty)" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/304871
<dtchen> thiebaude: right, i can't really help with that particular bug
<thiebaude> dtchen: but i see if your kernal lets me login
<dtchen> thiebaude: if you deal with vesa, try that
<mhjacks> @dtchen:  I'm experiencing VNC (both tight and -4) hanging when I try to start them from rc.local on Jaunty.  They work fine when I run them once logged in.
<thiebaude> dtchen: im able to use 9.04 with the older kernal, because i adjusted the option section in xorg.conf
<mhjacks> The session I'm trying to run is the standard GNOME session (via gnome-session) in my xstartup
<dtchen> mhjacks: do you have debug output from them?
<mhjacks> The vnc log doesn't seem very helpful, but I can post what I have
<dtchen> mhjacks: can you increase the verboseness?
<mhjacks> I don't know if I can or not.  It seems to not be documented how.
<mhjacks> I've got a hunch it has something to do with changes to policykit etc. since I got audio on VNC under Intrepid by default but not under Jaunty until I enabled it in policykit
<mhjacks> I'm just not sure what knobs to fiddle with at that point in boot.  Once I can ssh in, I can run the vncserver command and start a session without a problem.
<mhjacks> It just sits at the checked X start screen, with the "X" X cursor.  VNC accepts incoming connections fine but the session seems to be hung.
<tuxxy__> hey if its already the betafreeze does that mean are just gettin program updates from now on
<dtchen> tuxxy__: bug fixes, mostly
<tuxxy__> kk well I hope the bug I have gets fixed which is compiz not loading by default I have ti run compiz --replace each boot if I want effects
<mhjacks> Does that help any?
<sebsebseb> :)  at the test kernel, making my sound work nicely again
<sebsebseb> music :)
<thiebaude> dtchen: what was the kernal link again?
<dtchen> thiebaude: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~dtchen/
<thiebaude> ok, thanks
<sebsebseb> dtchen: good job :)   that would have sucked having to run Ubuntu for even longer with no working sound.  well  it would play stuff in banshee before for a tiny little bit, then lose all sound
<sebsebseb> on the subject of sound alpha6 has no log in sound?
<thiebaude> dtchen: after i downloaded , 9.04 didn't ask for a re-bbot
<dtchen> thiebaude: you need to install it, and then reboot ;)
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: after I installed his kernel it didn't ask  to re boot, but I did so anyway
<thiebaude> dtchen: i dont think i seen it listed on the grub options of kernals
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: yes it's not
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: when I upgraded from 8.10 the other day. I was given two kernels
<sebsebseb> thiebaude: the latest kernel  option is now  ditchens
<dtchen> thiebaude: that's because it's not a bump from the existing -11.36 in the repo
<dtchen> mine is -11.37~lp330814crimsun1
<thiebaude> dtchen: so i can start without pressing esc
<sebsebseb> I had this kernel anyway before,  but now  it seems that kernel is ditchens :)
<dtchen> right, after installing and rebooting
<sebsebseb> sebastian@sebastian-desktop:~$ uname -r
<sebsebseb> 2.6.28-11-generic
<sebsebseb> sebastian@sebastian-desktop:~$
<thiebaude> ok, kewl
<dtchen> sebsebseb: cat /proc/version_signature
<thiebaude> i'll try it
<dtchen> sebsebseb: that will tell you the entire source version string
<sebsebseb> sebastian@sebastian-desktop:~$ cat /proc/version_signature
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu 2.6.28-11.37~lp330814crimsun1-generic
<sebsebseb> sebastian@sebastian-desktop:~$
<sebsebseb> dtchen: oh right cool it didn't tell us though if it was the 32bit or 64bit.  ,but yes I installed the 32bit
<sebsebseb> dtchen: I was seriously thinking about using Vista, if I coudn't get sound fixed, untill the beta earlier, where I was assuming sound would be all nice and fixed.  But you saved me from the evil clutches of Vista :D   yes it dual boots, I hardly ever boot it up though :)
<sebsebseb> dtchen: sound being very important, since my computer is also my music player
<dtchen> yeah, i'm quite aware of how important sound is to most users
<sebsebseb> dtchen: so you do sound stuff?   and what else?
<dtchen> sebsebseb: that's all i have time for. $dayjob takes up all the rest of my time.
<sebsebseb> dtchen: oh right what's  your day job, if you don't mind me asking
<dtchen> i write and break horrible code ;)
<sebsebseb> for what?
<dtchen> for what project or for whom? i'm a US gov't employee.
<aboSamoor> dtchen: I tried to compile alsa driver, but it was asking for alsa kernel, I downloaded alsa kernel and it was 320 MB, is this normal ?
<sebsebseb> dtchen: oh what kind of stuff you program?
<dtchen> aboSamoor: which "alsa kernel"? do you mean sound-2.6.git?
<aboSamoor> dtchen: yes
<dtchen> aboSamoor: yes, that's the entire linux source
<aboSamoor> should I go ahead ? is there any easier way ?
<sebsebseb> dtchen: not sure if you would help with this one, as in make sure it's better in 9.04, but it seems loads of people get sound issues in 8.10.   I didn't, but other people do, and a lot of them.
<dtchen> sebsebseb: mostly kernel- and layer-6/7 apps
<dtchen> aboSamoor: to fix the mic regression? there's very probably an easier way.
<sebsebseb> with xorg and wireless being the other two main issues, but that's hardware manufactures fualt really
<dtchen> aboSamoor: it's just a matter of bisecting to the problematic changesets
<dtchen> aboSamoor: you'll need to start with 1.0.17 and go forward to 1.0.18
<dtchen> sebsebseb: can you be more specific? there are a half-dozen significant sound issues in 8.10
<aboSamoor> dtchen:  yes, for the mic regression. There is a new patch in the Bug 278648 . my alsa is Version: 1.0.18.dfsg-1ubuntu6
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 278648 in linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24 "[regression]snd-hda-intel sound input does not work at all with Conexant CX20549 (Venice) chips " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/278648
<dtchen> and, well, i can only fix so many problems, resource constraints and all...
<sebsebseb> dtchen: no  I was just saying, because  it's one of the 3 most common issues
<dtchen> aboSamoor: your alsa version is not related to alsa-base/linux-sound-base/alsa-source/alsa-driver. you need to look at linux.
<dtchen> aboSamoor: all patches are generated against ubuntu-jaunty.git
<sebsebseb> dtchen: and  it seems  every day in #ubuntu  one of those issues something or the other,  well hopefully 9.04 will be better when it comes to those as well :)
<dtchen> sebsebseb: a lot of people are working diligently to make 9.04 rock
<sebsebseb> dtchen: and sadly some people just go back to Windows, if there hardware does not just work.
<Halow> So far 9.04 has treated me great. I got cocky and upgraded my Intrepid install, and now sounds are pausing 3 or 4 seconds before playing. =/
<dtchen> Halow: with or without my test kernel?
<Halow> dtchen:  Both.
<dtchen> Halow: in what applications?
<Halow> dtchen: Pidgin seems most obvious. System sounds were holding almost everything I was doing back to a crawl, so I turned them off. Rhythmbox seems to not be bothered.
<aboSamoor> http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download#Wheretodownload
<aboSamoor> dtchen: I thought that I can find something like the packages in the wireless http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Download#Wheretodownload . Can you guide me to a tutorial to know how to compile that patch or newer alsa
<sebsebseb> dtchen: it may be on the Ubuntu server, but heh how can we really trust you, maybe you added malicious code to your test kernel?????  :D
<dtchen> Halow: what're your autoaudiosink and musicaudiosink?
<dtchen> sebsebseb: you are feel to clone http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=dtchen/ubuntu-jaunty.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/pcm and build it yourself.
<sebsebseb> dtchen: nah I don't program yet,  and I am very thankful,  but I was just saying about  that
<thiebaude> dtchen: even though your test kernal didn't work, thanks for letting me try it anyway
<dtchen> thiebaude: where did it break?
<dtchen> (i can't help intel/nvidia/fglrx/radeon issues)
<thiebaude> dtchen: right after i login, gnome trys to lad but the screen(graaphics)are garbbled and then it freezes the mouse
<sebsebseb> dtchen: indeed closed drivers
<thiebaude> load
<thiebaude> the only thing that works is the older kernal
<Halow> dtchen: Hah... I have no idea how to check the autoaudiosink and musicaudiosink.
<Halow> =/
<thiebaude> i still have that partucular bug, but  i have no problem using 9.04
<dtchen> Halow: gconftool --get /system/gstreamer/0.10/default/musicaudiosink
<sebsebseb> dtchen: why did sound stop working with the old kernel anyway?  2 days or so ago it was fine.  then  sometime around me getting updates the issues or something like that
<thiebaude> cnat wait until beta thursday
<dtchen> sebsebseb: there are far too many variables.
<Halow> dtchen: That returned caudiosink and pulsesink
<dtchen> Halow: "caudiosink"?
<Halow> Er, sorry, I'm reading that wrong. ><
<Halow> Just "pulsesink".
<Halow> It wrapped around funny. Bah.
<dtchen> Halow: ok, can you check pidgin's preferences to see what the command is to play sounds?
<Halow> dtchen: The method is set to "Automatic".
<dtchen> Halow: what are the other choices?
<Halow> dtchen: Console beep, ESD, ALSA, Command and No Sounds.
<aboSamoor> I have fingerprint read on my thinkpad R61 what am I supposed to in Jaunty to use it ?
<dtchen> Halow: if you choose "Command", is there an autofilled command?
<Halow> dtchen: None.
<dtchen> Halow: try choosing that and entering: paplay %s
<Halow> dtchen: Hm... still a large delay. Perhaps I need to restart pidgin?
<dtchen> Halow: no idea, i don't use or triage pidgin, sorry
<Halow> dtchen: It's OK. I also noticed that opening things related to sound were slow in even opening. Volume control from the menu as well as pavucontrol, the Sounds menu...
<sergiu> hi
<dtchen> Halow: you can also attempt trying glitch-free
<dtchen> err, s/trying//
<sergiu> how fast ubuntu 9.04 is booting? it seems it boots much more faster then any previous version of ubuntu
<Halow> dtchen: Is that with or without the "tsched=0" part? I tried both ways, it was the same.
<dtchen> Halow: without
<dtchen> Halow: is the audio delay only reproducible in pidgin?
<Halow> dtchen: And system sounds, which I axed.
<Halow> dtchen: I tried to open Skype, but it just sat around as a greyed box, so I'm not sure if it was relevent or not, but I never even heard the login sound from it.
<Halow> Seems like the short sounds wait around...
<dtchen> Halow: please install paprefs and verify that the "Add virtual output..." checkbox in the "Simultaneous Output" tab is *not* checked
<Halow> dtchen: I use two sound cards, it had been checked when upgraded, but I unchecked it when I started having the problem.
<dtchen> (away for a bit)
<Halow> Sure thing.
<DaemonFC> is Synaptic's search feature broken?
<DaemonFC> or am I just lucky?
<hmw> broken in which way?
<DaemonFC> search for anything and it comes up blank
<DaemonFC> clear the field and it'll list everything
<hmw> i had that too, but i clicked on "all" and it seemed to work again. i am not sure, if that was the reason for it not to work, and i didnt reproduce it
<hmw> might be a minor glitch
<DaemonFC> well, sometimes the fast find works as you type
<DaemonFC> but it doesn't match package names
<DaemonFC> just stuff out of the description I guess
<hmw> hmm... let me check
<DaemonFC> here's an easy one for you
<DaemonFC> search for 2vcard
<DaemonFC> first package in my list
<hmw> lists a package named 2vcard
<DaemonFC> hmmmm
<hmw> "Package" columnt shows that name
<hmw> -t
<DaemonFC> now mine did too
<DaemonFC> what in the hell?
<DaemonFC> heh
<DaemonFC> well dammit
<DaemonFC> now it's working
<DaemonFC> Ubuntu Gremlins
<hmw> my impression was, that i selected some group or alike, next time you think you might expiriencing that, click on ALL and try again.
<DaemonFC> I still say gremlins
<lifi_> hey, i just installed jaunty with fglrx and dual-head. got no problems, till i tried to activate xinerama. pc hangs up when it tries to start X. anyone in here with a working dual-head conf and could help me out
<hmw> i'd like to know, if it was just me or if there is really some bug
<hmw> yea... i sort of like those gremlins
<DaemonFC> lifi_: Don't use FGLRX if you can avoid it
<hmw> fglrx gives me headaches
<DaemonFC> RadeonHD supports a lot of newer cards as well or better
<crdlb> s/HD//
<lifi_> do i just have to change fglrx to radeon in the xorg.conf?
<hmw> i think, you got to completely purge it before switching back
<crdlb> you have to uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx and reboot
<hmw> crdlb: reboot? wouldnt reastarting x do the trick, too?
<DaemonFC> lifi_: Change it to "amd"
<crdlb> no
<DaemonFC> that will autodetect it and load the right module
<hmw> crdlb: can you elaborate a little on the reason, please?
<crdlb> DaemonFC: don't you mean "ati"?
<crdlb> hmw: DRM kernel module
<DaemonFC> no, X.org docs say use amd
<hmw> thx
<DaemonFC> so unless Ubuntu changed it, it's amd
<crdlb> there's no reason to use it though; just use radeon
<lifi_> and after that i could try getting dual-head working with xrandr?
<crdlb> actually, just use nothing at all, it's autodetected
<DaemonFC> amd picks the right one
<DaemonFC> there are 3
<crdlb> there's radeon for all cards we care about :)
<crdlb> and for all cards that fglrx supports
<DaemonFC> radeon is for older cards
<DaemonFC> radeonhd is for newer ones
<crdlb> no
<DaemonFC> amd is a stub that will auto-detect and load the correct one
<crdlb> it's ati
<crdlb> X may choose to rename it to "amd" at some point in the future, but they haven't as of jaunty
<lifi_> any chance getting compiz working with ati?
<crdlb> lifi_: what GPU?
<lifi_> radeon 3650
<crdlb> compiz can run on R500 and below with the radeon driver
<crdlb> then no
<lifi_> but dual-head should work? :)
<lifi_> thats all i need atm
<DaemonFC> I've used Compiz on my Radeom Xpress 200m with X's driver
<hmw> fglrx (or the hardware?) allows only texture sizes of 2048^2, so you can only use 2 heads at 1024 or you place the screens one above the other to get higher x-resolutions
<DaemonFC> FGLRX still can't
<crdlb> lifi_: honestly, I'm not sure, but it's worth a shot
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-22
<histo> setuid: well you are looking for the oem installs then that sort of thing?  You coudl create images of each one etc..
<setuid> lukus, Things have changed, make sure you have a system backup
<setuid> or install etckeeper and be careful
<abe3k> lukus, don't get confused when you see the title bar buttons in the opposite positions :)
<sagaci> ok, i've just upgraded from karmic and want to check my apt sources, tried gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list but it looks like it's moved or changed, where is it these days
<setuid> histo, I'm trying to automate the install, so there is zero human intervention...
<lukus> I was planning on helping with beta testing .. I've done so for the past few releases, and it's been pretty painless
<histo> setuid: how are you going to do that? setup partitions to what?
<histo> setuid: it can be done with the debian isntaller
<lukus> abe3k, i've read a bit about that .. quite contentious, eh
<setuid> sagaci, /etc/apt/sources.list
<abe3k> lukus, you can say that again heh
 * setuid is lucky, he doesn't use title bars or buttons or window frames, so I never see that breakage
<histo> setuid: each distro would be different though dependign on their installer.  Or you can take images of each and then use something to just put the image on the drive etc..
<Lonely-Troll> Hello
<lukus> abe3k, surely if you don't like it - you can just change the theme though?
<Lonely-Troll> abe3k, surely if you don't like it - you can just change the theme though?
<abe3k> lukus, nope, it happens to all themes, but some of the guys here came up with a way of changing it
<Lonely-Troll> lukus, nope, it happens to all themes, but some of the guys here came up with a way of changing it
<yofel> Lonely-Troll: ?
<setuid> boot de troll
<lukus> did shuttleworth have any research to back up the decision?
<lukus> it seems a bit arbitrary
<Lonely-Troll> yofel Hello :) Are you from Paris?
<abe3k> lukus, even the close button isn't positioned in the window corner lol
<Lonely-Troll> setuid Do you wanna buy me a a boot's?
<yofel> Lonely-Troll: nope, and this isn't a chat channel but a support, channel, use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
 * lukus gives Lonely-Troll 
 * lukus gives Lonely-Troll a hug
<Lonely-Troll> yofel They banned me for nothing 2 minutes ago  :'(
<lukus> there, there - it'll be alright
<yofel> Lonely-Troll: I doubt they did that for nothing
<Lonely-Troll>  Lonely-Troll gives lukus  a hug
<yofel> Lonely-Troll: you can go to #kubuntu-offtopic or similar then
<Lonely-Troll> yofel They are some stupid moder, she did it
<lukus> abe3k, i dunno - it seems like a risky move, but to be honest - I think we'll probably all get used to it pretty quickly.
<yofel> Lonely-Troll: please don't call people stupid, especially members, it's against the coc
<Lonely-Troll> yofel ok)) I 'll try #kubuntu-offtopic
<abe3k> lukus, it just gives you the feeling of wanting to use the mouse with your left hand :)
<Lonely-Troll> later
<Lonely-Troll> yofel You say that before you've banned :-)
<lukus> maybe it'll be more effective - being able to control the window without spanning left to right all the time?
<lukus> (I'm trying to be optimistic)
<abe3k> lukus,  uhm ,,,, what ?
<abe3k> lukus, it more like wasting time clicking on blank space hah
<lukus> abe3k, well .. the menu is generally aligned with the left of the screen
<lukus> abe3k, .. if the window controls are aligned left too
<Lonely-Troll> So.. why you are here ?
<abe3k> lukus, you're totally right
<abe3k> lukus, I didn't think about it that way :)
<abe3k> lukus, at least the user should have the choice  of positioning them, right ?
<Lonely-Troll> I am hungry... I am dieing....
<Lonely-Troll> I need food...
<Lonely-Troll> Feed me!!!
<yofel> !ot | Lonely-Troll
<ubottu> Lonely-Troll: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lukus> abe3k, yes - but creating too many fractured choices in terms of a standard Ubuntu UI might not be a good idea
<setuid> Don't feed the troll!
<Lonely-Troll> setuid But I wanna eat!!!
<setuid> lukus, Exactly the opposite is what we need, MORE choice, not less.
<setuid> This isn't Windows, please don't try to turn it into that platform
<Lonely-Troll> setuid Do you wanna that I will die from hungry
<lukus> setuid, i'm not sure if we do need more choice .. I think a user should know what to expect from ubuntu
<lukus> limitations are good and necessary imo
<setuid> I think a user should be able to do what they want with Ubuntu
<abe3k> lukus, you can't even change event sounds in ubuntu anymore .... I'm not liking these limitations
<lukus> on one level - this is positioning ubuntu apart from the crowd .. in the same way that the mac has quirks which define that system
<Lonely-Troll> setuid +1 I think a user should be able to do what they want with Ubuntu-channel's
<setuid> It's limitations that got us in this trouble a few years ago... removing all of the useful/power features from the GUI and the applications, in order to fall back so "granny" could use it
<Lonely-Troll> Nah... what about food?
 * setuid has been doing this a very, very long time... and we've de-evolved quite a bit over the last 10 years
<yofel> Lonely-Troll: no, the channels are divided by the topics that are discussed in  them, and you have to follow the code of conduct in all of them
<lukus> I must admit, I do strongly dislike the 'make it so an idiot can use it' philosophy
<lukus> because no one is beginner for long - everyone learns ..
<setuid> Most of GNOME turned that way about 2 years ago
<abe3k> lukus, they have windows for that
<lukus> heheh
<yofel> lukus: you can graduate to kubuntu all the time :P
<Lonely-Troll> yofel Ok :) So, let's crack a windows.com?
<setuid> Look at how KDE does it... they allow you to change the level of power in the GUI, with a single prefercen
<Lonely-Troll> yofel Ok  So, let's crack a microsoft.com?
<abe3k> yofel, I'm thinking about that myself actually, I'm liking the plasma looks :)
<setuid> When you're a beginner, you only see beginner options... and you can check Advanced or Expert if you want, wihch enables those hidden power features
<lukus> I like gnome though
<abe3k> me too :(
<setuid> Most of gnome is non-graphical (thankfully), and that's the way I keep it
<lukus> I think that the UI should maybe pass responsibility to the xwindows teams
<Lonely-Troll> lukus Do you like gnome? But what about the elf's?
<lukus> be in KDE or GNOME or xxxx
<lukus> *be it
<lukus> Lonely-Troll, I only like elfs on toast - with a bit of hot pepper sauce
 * setuid runs sawfish, been running that for ~9-10 years... with gnome support libs behind it 
<Lonely-Troll> lukus Cool :) But were do you catch them?
<abe3k> Darnassus
<lukus> So I'm imagining that lucid is going to be an annoying disappointment?
<abe3k> :P
<lukus> and will break everything
<lukus> and this is the LTS release
<abe3k> lukus, I did a fresh install, I like the new nautilus look
<abe3k> lukus, but you can''t toggle the text address bar anymore !
<lukus> I really liked that feature
<lukus> damn
<abe3k> lukus, You'll have to use a keyboard shortcut each time you want it
<lukus> being able to type a location is great
<abe3k> lukus, there isn't a button to even turn it on
<lukus> oh my days
<Lonely-Troll> Equs  Helllo!!!
<Equs> hi
<Lonely-Troll> robin0800 Helllo!!!
<Lonely-Troll> Equs What do you do here?
<lukus> I might wait for lucid to go to release
<lukus> I actually quite like karmic
<abe3k> lukus, I'm using it on my eeepc but not my desktop computer
<lukus> k
<lukus> well after the intel graphics cluster fck in jaunty, i'm pretty happy leaving my netbook alone ;)
 * setuid is happy with the non-ubuntu nvidia drivers in Lucid
<abe3k> lukus, I'm not facing any graphical problems so far, only on startup I'm getting an annoying exclamation point about a crash
<Lonely-Troll> foooooddddd.....
<lukus> ah .. well - you can always report though via launchpad?
<setuid> 43427 frames in 5.0 seconds
<setuid> 46176 frames in 5.0 seconds
<Lonely-Troll> i am dieng
<abe3k> setuid, I've never used ubuntu nvidia drivers for like 4 years
<Lonely-Troll>  DG19075 hi :)
<setuid> abe3k, they're packaged wrong
<setuid> the ubuntu ones also hard-lock my laptop... the nvidia.com ones of the _same version_ do not
<abe3k> setuid, well at least they're helping the newbies :)
<lukus> abe3k, are you using the latest nvidia drivers?
<setuid> Who is?
<bjsnider> that's an absurd and factually inaccurate statement
<abe3k> lukus, 195.36. something
<lukus> the ones which previously had fan problems?
<bjsnider> the nvidia drivers are not packaged wrong
<Lonely-Troll> the nvidia drivers are not packaged wrong
<abe3k> lukus, not that I know of no
<Lonely-Troll> lukus, not that I know of no
<abe3k> lukus, tempratures pretty stable
<setuid> bjsnider, There is something subtly different, which causes the ubuntu driver of the same version to hard-lock Lenovo laptops (3 different models). The same version driver from nvidia.com, does not.
<Lonely-Troll> bjsnider, There is something subtly different, which causes the ubuntu driver of the same version to hard-lock Lenovo laptops (3 different models). The same version driver from nvidia.com, does not.
<darthanubis> anyone notice FF3.6 fonts seem not to be AA'd like FF3.5
<Lonely-Troll> anyone notice FF3.6 fonts seem not to be AA'd like FF3.5
<Lonely-Troll> darthanubis noup
<darthanubis> I noticed this in 9.10 but it was easy not to use 3.6
<lukus> double check abe3k - that version was recalled, and a new revision was put out due to overheating probs
<lukus> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606
<Lonely-Troll> darthanubis i've notise it not
<darthanubis> but now in 10.04 it seesm I'm stuck with 3.6
<abe3k> lukus, which version are you talking about ?
<lukus> 195.36
<Lonely-Troll> 195.37
<Lonely-Troll> is better
<abe3k> lukus, uh huh, mine is 195.36.15
<Lonely-Troll> 195.36.15 is for losers
<lukus> ah, you're fine then
<yofel> Lonely-Troll: doesn't exist in ubuntu, please be quiet if you don't know what you're talking aboutt
<Lonely-Troll> 195.36 is for loser too
<lukus> was a fan speed issue in 195.36.08 and 195.36.03
<Lonely-Troll> only 195.37 is for genius
<abe3k> Lonely-Troll, trolls are misleading and bisexuals
<Hellow> abe3k: There's nothing wrong with being bisexual.
<Lonely-Troll> abe3k I have only one sex
<yofel> lukus: the fixed drivers were uploaded a day or 2 ago
<Hellow> In my opinion, at least.
<lukus> yofel, ah cool
<Hellow> yofel: Confirming in just a second.
<nightsjammies> anyone in here run calibre?
<Lonely-Troll> abe3k Ah! So you are a rasist!!!!1
<abe3k> yofel, mine was released on the 19th I think
<yofel> lukus: nvidia-current is now 195.36.15
<geoff918> Which kernel/install should I use for the lowest power consumption given the following?
<geoff918> I will be using an HP Tower for use in a dedicated server set-up. It will host a website for my small business, a PostgreSQL database, and probably an email server.
<geoff918> Expected system usage: Always on with few requests per day
<geoff918> Website: Few requests, maybe a few per week at best
<geoff918> Email: Similar
<geoff918> PostgreSQL / PHP: One to two accesses per day
<geoff918> SSH: Used for administrative connections
<geoff918> Basically, the server will need to be "always on". It will be a headless system (no monitor). I would like it to be as power friendly as possible as consuming 100s of watts per hour is a complete waste.
<geoff918> My tower has a 1 TB HDD, dual CPU @ 2.6 GHz w/6 GB RAM. I will be using a 64-bit kernel. I am versed at the command-line, and don't need GNOME, etc. However, seeing as the basic desktop install can incorporate all functions of any server install, I'm willing to go that route if the energy consumption would benefit me.
<setuid> geoff918, aieeeee
<bjsnider> setuid, that is impossible
<setuid> don't paste
<lukus> yofel, good stuff
<geoff918> oops, didn't mean all that, sorry
<Lonely-Troll> geoff918 What you DOING????
<Hellow> geoff918: For pasting, use http://pastebin.com/
<Lonely-Troll> Someone kill geoff918
<setuid> bjsnider, 100% reproducible on two T61p units (different bios versions) and an X61s
<Hellow> And, version of nvidia-current in Ubuntu Lucid is 195.36.15-0ubuntu1.
<geoff918> this would be better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9006250&posted=1#post9006250
<Lonely-Troll> And, version of nvidia-current in Ubuntu Lucid is 200.36.15-0ubuntu1.
<Hellow> Lonely-Troll: ...wait, what?
<lukus> I installed the nvidia vdpau extensions the other day .. they make quite a difference to video
<yofel> Hellow: it's a troll...
<setuid> geoff918, I use EarthWATTS PSUs... when running low workloads or idle, it's less than a 40W bulb
<Lonely-Troll> Hellow What what what&
<bjsnider> setuid, how do you know the nvidia driver is causing the hard lockup?
<Hellow> yofel: Ah, ok.
<Lonely-Troll> yofel I am NOT!!!
<abe3k> lukus, what does that do if I may ask  ?
<geoff918> setuid: What is EarthWATTS? Is that something available in the repository?
<Lonely-Troll> Hellow Don't believe him!!!11
<Hellow> Just apt-get update'd, apt-cache policy is returning package candidate version of 195.36.15-0ubuntu1 for nvidia-current.
<setuid> bjsnider, Because using nv, under the same exact reproducible conditions that cause it to lock, does not... using upstream nvidia, does not. Using ubuntu-provided nvidia of the same version, does. Every, single, time.
<lukus> abe3k, it covers mpeg acceleration on chip afaik
<lukus> abe3k, similar to purevideo on windows
<geoff918> setuid: Okay, google says it's a power supply
<setuid> geoff918, yes, it is
<bjsnider> setuid, in lucid or previous distros?
<lukus> abe3k, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037625
<abe3k> lukus, cool, do you think it would do a good job on a satellite DVB video ?
<setuid> geoff918, I replaced my Duron machine with _two_ amd64 machines, and a 550W EarthWATTs in each, and both machines consume less power than the single Duron did.
<yofel> Lonely-Troll: randomly repeating stuff that others posted, being rude and off-topic  all the time make you a troll
<Lonely-Troll> lukus, cool, do you think it would do a good job on a satellite DVB video ?
<lukus> abe3k, possibly - i think the article mentions mythtv
<abe3k> lukus, cool stuffs I'll install it immediately :)
<abe3k> lukus, I'm using xine for dvb
<Lonely-Troll> yofel I don't do thet!!!111
<setuid> geoff918, If you're concerned about power, just get your machines on a solar battery array... charge during the day, run from battery at night
<setuid> I'm moving to putting my servers here at home onto solar soon
<lukus> Lonely-Troll, you need to find something more interesting to do
<Lonely-Troll> lukus For example?
<abe3k> setuid, what happens on a rainy day ? ;)
<lukus> Lonely-Troll, start by changing your nick to something else - your nick is limiting your behaviour
<geoff918> setuid: That would seem a bit extreme. I mean, I have the option of maybe purchasing a Marvell Sheeva Plug (cost about $99)
<setuid> abe3k, Solar has advanced quite a bit... as long as there is light, there is power.
<Lonely-Troll> lukus Yep, but I am a honest troll
<abe3k> setuid, now you have me thinking about it :)
<lukus> Lonely-Troll, aim higher
<setuid> geoff918, still requires power... I (personally) am trying to get rid of land-line power requirements (part of my migration to living entirely off of a yacht)
<bjsnider> setuid, a yacht?
<Lonely-Troll> lukus So you are a troll too? :-)
<abe3k> setuid, what about internet ??
<setuid> abe3k, The newer (very expensive) solar panels can capture power from artificial light too, like street lamps and reflected light from other surfaces.
<Lonely-Troll> abe3k internet is evel
<Lonely-Troll> *evil
<setuid> bjsnider, Yes, trying to reduce my entire living into an amount I can fit on a yacht
<Hellow> Lonely-Troll: Your packets are transversing the internet right now.
<abe3k> setuid, 3g connection ?
<setuid> abe3k, Or satellite
<setuid> Depends how far off-shore I am
<lukus> setuid, won't you have a mooring?
<abe3k> setuid, as downlink you mean
<bjsnider> setuid, sounds awesome. i love boats
<lukus> i'd like a houseboat
<setuid> bjsnider, Here's my post on that process: http://blog.gnu-designs.com/how-to-become-a-high-tech-minimalist
<Lonely-Troll> Hellow Noup, I use a signals bonfireэы like an indians
<epkugelmass> has anyone tried to install lucid beta 1 in virtualbox? i can't get past the 'try ubuntu..install ubuntu' screen
<glaucous> hello.  can anyone help me make lucid stop spinning my fan?
<glaucous> epkugelmass, turn off acpi support and lucid will run in virtualbox
<epkugelmass> glaucous, thanks!
<Lonely-Troll> glaucous use hammer
<glaucous> epkugelmass, you're welcome.  it's a known bug and already fixed upstream
<bjsnider> setuid, between the nvidia installer and the ubuntu package the only variance is how the issue of the replacement of mesa is handled, which ubuntu has dealt with in diversions or alternatives
<abe3k> glaucous, shouldn't that be setup from the bios ?
<geoff918> As a general concern, would the server kernel or desktop kernel (10.04) be better in terms of power consumption?
 * setuid is a Linux dinosaur... going into my 15th year running Linux 
<glaucous> epkugelmass, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/510571
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 510571 in virtualbox-ose "Lucid guest won't boot with acpi in virtualbox" [Undecided,Fix released]
<setuid> geoff918, Used powertop?
<abe3k> setuid, gratz
<setuid> NAME
<setuid>        powertop - program to analyze power consumption on Intel-based laptops
<geoff918> setuid: Yes, I've used powertop before, and it seems decent.
<setuid> abe3k, yeah, I'll be 39 in July... no spring chicken
<setuid> geoff918, Played with /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<geoff918> setuid: The system I'm using is a dual core AMD
<glaucous> abe3k, set up my fan in the bios?
<geoff918> setuid: No, I haven't played with that. I do know there are some settings (I've come across that in my searches)
<abe3k> glaucous, like turn of os fan control
<Lonely-Troll> I am hungry
<setuid> geoff918, I set mine to ondemand or powersave, and it's using 1/3 the power on my laptops
<glaucous> abe3k, I don't recall seeing any option like that, but I'll take another look.
<abe3k> setuid, try doing that with an intel i7 :P
<Lonely-Troll> Lets stop talk about linux. let's talk about life?
<abe3k> glaucous, I'm sure theres a way to do it from ubuntu though
<setuid> Lonely-Troll, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<setuid> abe3k, Why?
<setuid> Are they making i7 laptops yet?
<Lonely-Troll> setuid I CAN not
<abe3k> setuid, I have to go through 8 processors to change it
 * setuid has a kickass Nehalem machine at work... 64 core, 64gb ram 
<Lonely-Troll> They kill me
<setuid> abe3k, Simple one-liner...
<abe3k> setuid, 64 core eh, hows that workin for ya ?
<setuid> abe3k, Full gcc build from source, ~20 seconds.
<geoff918> setuid: that sounds good, I think I should probably contact HP and see what hardware settings can be tweaked, or what powersaving modes exist in my model. A Google search turned up rather empty on a few tries
<abe3k> setuid, hah
<Lonely-Troll> setuid, hah
<setuid> abe3k, I'm not jojking, that machine SCREAMS
<setuid> abe3k, We just put a farm in for an internal cloud computing effort... 8,000 cores
<abe3k> setuid, I'm sure it does !
<Lonely-Troll> abe3k, I'm not jojking, that machine SCREAMS and EATING CAT'S
 * setuid works for $THAT_BIG_BANK
<abe3k> echo $THAT_BIG_BANK
<Lonely-Troll> echo $THAT_BIG_BANK_OF_SWEIZ
<lukus> setuid, 64core?
<Lonely-Troll> setuid, 1024core?
<Lonely-Troll> Nah...
<abe3k> setuid, how many virtual machines can you run on a 64 core machine ? O.o
<Lonely-Troll> abe3k a lot!
<glaucous> okay, I just changed my bios to
<Lonely-Troll>  glaucous Hello!! We are wayting for you!!!
<Lonely-Troll>  glaucous how many virtual machines can you run on a 64 core machine ? O.o
<kklimonda> abe3k: i/o becomes the bottleneck really fast
<glaucous> *enable* "fan always on" and guess what!  the fan is always on now
<Lonely-Troll> mpontillo Hello!! We are wayting for you!!!
<abe3k> glaucous, is that good or bad ?
<glaucous> abe3k, it's bad
<glaucous> abe3k, I don't want my fan to spin
<Lonely-Troll> mpontillo how many virtual machines can you run on a 64 core machine ? O.o
<glaucous> unless it needs to
<abe3k> glaucous,  you mean you want it to run on a low rpm right ?
<Lonely-Troll> Who wanna eat?
<yofel> abe3k: ideally a fan should have 0 rpm unless it's needed
<Lonely-Troll> Noone?
<Lonely-Troll> abe3k: ideally a fan should have 270 rpm unless it's needed
<glaucous> I don't want to hear it.  I haven't had windows on this machine in a few years, but it certainly *did not* spin my fan all the time like this.  I seem to remember karmic not spinning either but now when I boot to it it does
<kklimonda> Lonely-Troll: can you please stop that?
<abe3k> yofel, that is if your room temp is like what ?
<Lonely-Troll> kklimonda Of course, If you wanna to talk with me :)
<yofel> abe3k: here on my eeePC the power consumption is so low sometimes that the fan really isn't needed, but it still runs at 50% all the time
<kklimonda> Lonely-Troll: I don't and it is not a channel for idle chat
<yofel> abe3k: that's really annoying
<Lonely-Troll> kklimonda What a shame... *crying*
<glaucous> yofel, yes it is annoying
<abe3k> yofel, whats the temperature reading of your cpu ?
<Lonely-Troll> So maybe you send each other a PM?
<glaucous> abe3k, how can I check my cpu temp?
<Lonely-Troll> glaucous Use termameter
<Lonely-Troll> dreamnid  Hello!!!!
<glaucous> Lonely-Troll, use a spell checker
<yofel> abe3k: core temperature is usually between 40 and 50 °C, it shouldn't run at all < 40 and only slow at 50°, faster speeds only make sense for >60°
<Lonely-Troll> glaucous I am too lazy :-D
<Lonely-Troll> Earth core temperature is usually between 40000 and 500000 °C,
<glaucous> the fan noise is driving me mad :(
<abe3k> glaucous,  try lm-sensors
<kklimonda> Lonely-Troll: don't make us call operators to ask you to stop talking..
<glaucous> I read something about it being nvidia driver related, but those are not installed (trying out nouveau)
<Lonely-Troll> kklimonda Do you think they wanna to talk with me?
<lukus> nouveau = open source nvidia drivers?
<kklimonda> Lonely-Troll: if you are wondering type !op and find out
<yofel> glaucous: could be that nouveau doesn't have fan control either like the open source ati drivers (the fans spin at full speed with ati all the time)
<Lonely-Troll> !op  kklimonda
<Lonely-Troll> Like this?
<Lonely-Troll> It is not works
<kklimonda> Lonely-Troll: just !op
<lukus> once of the reasons i like nvidia, is their support for linux
<Lonely-Troll> And what will be happened?
<nightsjammies> when I type ipconfig in the terminal, I get:
<glaucous> lukus, yes
<nightsjammies> oops.
<kklimonda> lukus: their support for linux isn't really that great
<lukus> kklimonda, well - they produce drivers regularly
<Lonely-Troll> nightsjammies But "ipconfig" it is in Windows!
<lukus> kklimonda, even if they are closed source
<yofel> kklimonda: it's better than ati... (in the sense of fglrx)
<glaucous> yofel, do you think installing the nvidia drivers would help me?
<nightsjammies> oops. what do I type for terminal?
<lukus> and they release full apis for their drivers and tech
<nightsjammies> and I'm in the wrong room. Oh well.
<lukus> i like the company a lot
<kklimonda> sure, they are better than ATI but still nothing great
<Lonely-Troll> nightsjammies Type "kill-all-humans"
<nightsjammies> :p
<kklimonda> lukus: they do? guys who are writing nouveau would disagree ;)
<yofel> glaucous: that's something I can't say, I have a fanless nvidia gpu in my desktop and an intel card in my eeePC
<glaucous> this is a laptop, btw.  dunno if that changes anything
<abe3k> yofel, 40 and 50 requires fans to run
<lukus> kklimonda, well - the drivers are closed source
<abe3k> yofel, try lm-sensors and see the rpm and cpu temp from there
<lukus> kklimonda, and that's not ideal ... but, they seem to invest in linux to a certain extent maybe
<yofel> abe3k: I said core temp, you don't  need a fan running at 40°, where the cpu cooler will maybe be at 30-35
<glaucous> I get "lm-sensors: command not found"
<nightsjammies> so what do I type in the terminal troll?
<lukus> i'd love it if more linux apps made use of the GPU .. via CUDA or Open CL
<abe3k> yofel, now my cpu is 56 on my eeepc and the fan is on 890 rpm, I can hardly hear it
<lukus> there's a lot that could be done imo
<yofel> abe3k: I've been compiling stuff right now, so the core temp is at 57, and the fan running is ok
<nightsjammies> to get my ip address?
<kklimonda> lukus: I disagree - their drivers are efficient but their support for new linux technologies is negligible
<yofel> abe3k: what I mean is that if I power the eeePC on and the cpu is cool and I don't use much power after that the fan shouldn't be running at 1000RPM from the beginning
<abe3k> yofel, I think for the fan to be really slow requires 25°
<Lonely-Troll> nightsjammies Use google
<glaucous> $ sensors
<glaucous> acpitz-virtual-0
<glaucous> Adapter: Virtual device
<glaucous> temp1:       +55.0°C  (crit = +97.0°C)
<glaucous> looks a bit cryptic :(
<Lonely-Troll> I am using yandex.ru -----> IP
<Lonely-Troll> or 2 ip.ru
<Lonely-Troll> for information about ip
<yofel> abe3k: err, I once was in the train after walking outside in the winter and the fan was still running at 1000RPM even though the notebook was almost frozen
<Equs> nightsjammies,  ifconfig
<nightsjammies> ahh.
<Lonely-Troll> nightsjammies Don't believe him! He is a haker!
<hggdh> Lonely-Troll, please stop
<abe3k> yofel, only time I really hear my eeepc fan is when the cpu hits 100% load
<kklimonda> yofel: my fan in the thinkpad starts spinning when temperature reaches ~54C and then spins at 3300rpm indefinitely :/
<Lonely-Troll> nightsjammies Belive noone! Exapt me, of course
<abe3k> yofel, thats about it,  the rest of the time the fan is running but with no sound at all
<glaucous> kklimonda, how can I see how fast it is spinning?
<Lonely-Troll> glaucous use your eyes
<kklimonda> glaucous: I use /proc/acpi/ibm/fan
<nightsjammies> ...troll, shut up.
<kklimonda> !po
<kklimonda> argh
<kklimonda> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<yofel> kklimonda: same here, but that's by design I guess
<Lonely-Troll> Why me???
<hggdh> because you don't stop
<Equs> !op | Lonely-Troll
<ubottu> Lonely-Troll: please see above
<kklimonda> thanks
 * yofel has the cpu temp and fan speed always visible in byobu ^^
<glaucous> kklimonda, I only have /proc/acpi/fan/FAN/state
<nightsjammies> thanks much Equs
<Equs> your welcome
<kklimonda> glaucous: it probably varies from one hardware vendor to another
<abe3k> yofel, I use gkrellm :)
<glaucous> I wish I knew more about this stuff
<yofel> abe3k: yeah, but I don't like a window always sticking on my desktop (not enough space on my eeePC)
<glaucous> I'm going to go deaf here with this fan :(
<nightsjammies> the bad thing is that unless I use something on a day to day to day basis, I usually forget it...
<abe3k> yofel, use the "alt" key to move the window around :)
<CalmvsKhaos> how do you guys get sensor working? I try sudo sensors-detect and it seems to do something or another, then i type sensors, and it says 'No Sensors found! blah blah'
<yofel> abe3k: nah, i like having byobu open in yakuake, ony a press of F12 away ;P
<yofel> s/ony/only
 * yofel needs to clean his KB some time...
<nightsjammies> I loved my triple e
<abe3k> yofel, always use compressed air :)
<yofel> abe3k: my can's empty, need to buy a new one ;)
<CalmvsKhaos> yofel, its not nice to kill bacteria, they are living organisms, leave the keyboard alone, and let them grow ;)
<Equs> is there a way to move the close max and minimize buttons back to the right side or are we going to have to learn to like them on the left
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: LOL
<abe3k> CalmvsKhaos, tree huggers ....
<CalmvsKhaos> hehe
<CalmvsKhaos> elky, Lonely_Troll is in #ubuntu now just a heads up
<elky> ta
<happyhobo> Equs: I have the command line to fix that
<happyhobo>  gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<Equs> happyhobo,  thanks
<happyhobo> I hate them on the left
<Equs> me too
<abe3k> happyhobo, makes you feel dizzy
<happyhobo> It does abe3k?
<abe3k> happyhobo, actually it did
<happyhobo> wow
<abe3k> I've also noticed one more annoying thing, before using 10.04 the multitouch pad on the eeepc used to have middle click on 2 fingers and right click on 3 now it is reversed, anyway of fixing that ? say from xinput2 ?
<abe3k> the scroll still works with two fingers though
<setuid> abe3k, re: your last question, not enough... I think they're pushing 150 stateful VMs on that kit
<setuid> They can get ~2x that if they're stateless
<abe3k> setuid, would be cool to use VMware VMs on  a server and only an IO interface with the users
<setuid> abe3k, that's essentially what the stateless nodes are
<abe3k> setuid, I don't recall what those interfaces are called
<setuid> VMCI?
<setuid> http://pubs.vmware.com/vmci-sdk/index.html
<abe3k> setuid, yeah those exactly, I've read about SUN's VMCIs they're pretty nifty tools :)
<abe3k> setuid, I wonder if you could use thosee VMCIs via wireless instead of an ethernet connection
<setuid> When OpenSolaris zones can seamlessly run a full Linux distro, then I'll consider that an option
<abe3k> setuid, I think SUN have accomplished mac windows and linux on their VM software
<setuid> That's not quite zones though... everyone and their brother has a VM solution these days
<setuid> Vendors are getting on the bandwagon... to the point of enforcing a specific VM, or they won't supoprt their product
<abe3k> hmm
<setuid> Oracle, for example, DOES NOT support their software running on anything but their own VM, period. Microsoft VM? Nope. VMware Enterprise? Nope. Nothing else...
<setuid> We give Oracle like $400M a year, and they still refuse to support us... so we're tossing them :)
<abe3k> setuid, but I've heard that mySQL is in danger
<setuid> We just spent a lot of coin on 8,000 cores, all VMware ESXi backed... and Oracle refused to support that environment. Easy decision... goodbye Oracle ;)
<setuid> They're losing their #2 customer. Ahem.
<setuid> abe3k, MySQL is in trouble, but the fork is not.
<abe3k> setuid, pretty strange I thought major banks use something like SAB
<setuid> Oracle, Sybase, DB2... mostly.
<setuid> Lots and lots of Oracle.
<abe3k> uh huh
<setuid> $30M/year in support costs alone, which are _required_
<abe3k> lol
<setuid> I actually raised that as an issue... why are we paying Oracle $30M/year, and the contract specifically states that they do not support our VMware environment? (red flags and shitstorm ensues)
<abe3k> setuid, I think its an issue between VMware and oracle
<setuid> A lot of these vendors are getting a kick in the ass from some pretty high-quality OSS software
<setuid> WebLogic -> JBOSS, Oracle -> MySQL/MariaDB, etc.
<setuid> IBM HTTP Server -> Apache
<setuid> The list goes on and on
<setuid> A lot of entrenched, proprietary software is being harshly audited... now that money in companies is scarce
<abe3k> pretty amazing how they've managed to make their software recognize it's running in a VM
<setuid> Not hard to do at all... detecting that you're inside a VM is easy
<setuid> dmidecode will give you a pretty big leg up
<abe3k> lukus, I've found out that xine has a vdpau support :D
<abe3k> lukus, let me see if I could get it working in ubuntu :>
<lukus> abe3k, nice - i found it really helped performance on my pc
<lukus> abe3k, there are some repos you can add to your sources
<setuid> What is this vdpau?
<lukus> does most of the work for you
<lukus> setuid, i hadn't heard about it until the other day
<lukus> allows you make use of nvidia mpeg decoding on hardware
<abe3k> I've used the nvidia decoder back in the windows days, it is "crystal" clear decoding
<setuid> hrm, I guess I'm already running it... never noticed any difference
<lukus> setuid, not necessarily
<lukus> you need to install extra
<setuid> extra what? it's built into nvidia-173
<lukus> nope
<abe3k> setuid, try viewing live DVB from your satellite card, you'll notice a big difference
<setuid> Then the packager lists it wrong
<setuid> nvidia-173 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver, kernel module and VDPAU library
<lukus> setuid, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1037625
<lukus> the driver is capable - but that doesn't mean it's being used
<histo> yeah I just noticed that
<histo> lukus: mines not in use either
<abe3k> I think the nvidia driver comes with the API only
<lukus> it's worthwhile sorting out
<histo> I'm trying to figure out what the recomended driver is that its installing now
<histo> lukus: Mine is showing as driver is active but not in use on the 173
<setuid> lukus, Not really useful... and I don't see why I'd need it over what already is installed and working
<abe3k> lukus, I just want to make sure it'll work on my machine before starting to download stuff and start compiling
<histo> setuid: VDPAU?
<setuid> histo, yep
<histo> setuid: is veery usefull.
<setuid> histo, for what?
<lukus> well, i installed a repo, which has packages precompiled with VDPAU support enabled
<billybigrigger_> does anyone here use virtualbox for itunes???
<lukus> setuid, it is useful .. means you can watch HD video without using yr CPU
<abe3k> billybigrigger_, doesn't it work with wine ?
<histo> setuid: it handles all the graphics for systems like that couldn't handle full output of HD the video card handles the output etc..
<billybigrigger_> unless ipod touch/iphones are supported natively now in lucid
<histo> setuid: rather than taxing the CPU
<billybigrigger_> abe3k, don't think wine has usb support
<setuid> Ok yeah, not very useful to me
<abe3k> billybigrigger_, I've never owned an iPod :>, I always use my sonyericsson walkman :P
<billybigrigger_> work handed out ipod touches so i wasn't complaining :)
<histo> what is nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version current)[recommended] in hardware drivers vs. (version 173
<histo> ?
<abe3k> billybigrigger_, nice
<billybigrigger_> yeah company logo engraved on the back, right from apple...they went all out :)
<lukus> histo, check the nvnews forum
<abe3k> billybigrigger_, I just got me a new nokia N900 it is soooo fine, if you love linux you must have a look  at that device
<setuid> billybigrigger_, Sounds like a layoff round is coming ;)
<histo> lukus: huh? I'm jsut wondering?
<lukus> http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606
<lukus> histo, ^
<lukus> 173.14.25
<billybigrigger_> setuid, i work on an oil rig, they can fire us if they want haha they won't have anyone to make them money :P
<billybigrigger_> so back to my question, before i get yelled at for being offtopic...
<billybigrigger_> is there native support for iphones yet? or am i stuck with the virtualbox/itunes route
<histo> lukus: that doesn't really answer my question
<setuid> billybigrigger_, amarok doesn't support the iphone? I'd be shocked
<histo> lukus: what is the difference between the two in the hardware drivers page?  Is one 195 and the other 173?
<ZykoticK9> histo, nvidia-current is 195.36-15 (which might have the fan issue - not sure if there have actually been any confirmed linux cases, but it's possible)
<setuid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<setuid> ZykoticK9, which fan issue?
<kklimonda> histo: the current version is the latest stable version (195) and 173 is 173
<lukus> histo, ahh.. they support different devices
<histo> ZykoticK9: my laptops on fire with whatever i'm running now anyways
<abe3k> I've got this http://blog.mymediasystem.net/avchd/hdtv-with-karmic-koala/ if anyone is interested in dvb acceleration
<yofel> ZykoticK9: the fan issue is supposed to be fixed in .15
<billybigrigger_> setuid, hmmm....amarok might...im a rythmbox user so ill try it out
<histo> lukus: How do I find out which one i'm using now? it said 173 was activated but not in use.  So I clicked on current the recomended one.
<setuid> billybigrigger_, rhythmbox is sticks and rocks compared to amarok
<ZykoticK9> yofel, thanks - good to know (i never switched actually)
<yofel> setuid: there was a bug in the driver that could lead to gpu overheating since the fan was off/too slow
<lukus> histo, which card are you using?
<histo> lukus: nvm I see 173 in nvidia-settings
<billybigrigger_> setuid, ubuntu devs obviously think it's better...i don't get why they give us crap default software
<histo> lukus: let me check hold up
<setuid> yofel, ah, I control the fan myself with scripts...
<yofel> setuid: GPU fan
<abe3k> ZykoticK9, I have 15 and there is no fan issue
<setuid> yofel, Ok, my GPU has no fan :)
<histo> lukus: GeForce 8400M GS
<setuid> yofel, My laptop has a discrete (not onboard) nvidia card... no fan
<histo> lukus: G86
<abe3k> setuid, usb  ? O.o
<histo> On my laptop
<ZykoticK9> abe3k, i wasn't overly concerned but did keep the GPU hardware monitor on my panel ;)
<histo> ZykoticK9: well my laptop is burning up running the 173 driver.
<histo> lukus: should I be using 195 then?
<setuid> abe3k, No, it's internal, just not built into the motherboard. I lose 1 hour of extra battery life for choosing that option, but the graphics are MUCH nicer than the onboard nvidia that Lenovo offered in place of it.
<lukus> histo, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_195.36.15.html
<setuid> histo, I found that 173 is the only one that works for everything, including suspend/resume/hibernate, and not locking up
<lukus> histo, ^^ think that 195 is good for you
<abe3k> setuid, Nice
<histo> lukus: I'm going to try it reboot time
<lukus> k
<setuid> I'm surprised vdpau isn't the default configuration these days
<setuid> Anyone else having their public websites pounded by skipfish scans?
<histo> yeah its working with 195 but hardware drivers has a bug.
<histo> It shows that nvidia is installed but not in use and i'm using it. Just like it did with the old one
<abe3k> histo, if you had that problem, then just install it twice
<abe3k> histo, it'll get fixed
<Aren> Ok, apparently I'm a complete idiot. I can install Hardy just fine, but when I try Lucid I get nowhere.  I tried the Beta 1 ISO, burned to CD, and get nothing but blackscreens and lockups no matter what 'boot options' I mess with.  I tried the alternative ISO, on my USB with unetbootin...and even to my eye (been using computers for 20+ years) it reads like it's in greek.  Does anyone have any advice for me, other than staying with Hard
<histo> abe3k: install what twice?
<abe3k> histo, the nvidia driver
<histo> abe3k: you can only activate it once
<abe3k> histo, you're using the repository ?
<histo> No i'm saying there is a bug in hardware drivers
<histo> System > admin > hardware drivers
<histo> I have the driver activated but it says its not in use. Even though I know its in use.
<abe3k> histo, yeah so you're using the repositories
<histo> abe3k: in a round about way use
<histo> yes
<kklimonda> Aren: what graphic card do you have?
<abe3k> histo, I was talking about the drivers you download from nvidia.com
<histo> abe3k: oh no i'm not using those
<setuid> Aren, Add vga=0 to your kernel boot line, remove any quiet or splash items
<kklimonda> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Aren> kklimonda: Aside from the RAM being maxed out and a larger hard drive being installed, this laptop conforms to the specifications for a Toshiba Satellite laptop, model number A105-S2131.
<Aren> setuid: Translate to newbie-ese?  My experience with Ubuntu is less than three months in total.
<abe3k> Aren, did you get a busybox message by any chance ?
<Aren> abe3k: What are you talking about?
<ZykoticK9> histo, the nvidia and hardware drivers showing sorta incorrect/confusing stuff has been an issue for a long time.  if you want to comb through "lspci -vnvn" and find your VGA card it will say "Kernel driver in use: nvidia" or nouveau if that's what's running - but it will be nvidia i bet
<histo> Much better with the 195 driver
<robin0800> Aren: have you tried the alternate as a booting CD? note the Beta1 cd is broken so you will need an internet connection for updates
<histo> ZykoticK9: thats what i'm saying I can see in nvidia-settings that I'm running 195 and glxinfo reports the same
<histo> ZykoticK9: but hardware drivers is goofy saying its not in use even though I activated it throught here.
<ZykoticK9> histo, long standing issue man
<setuid> Mine says I'm not running 173, but I am
<Aren> robin0800: I used the alternate as a Live USB, I don't have a ton of blank CD-Rs I can use here.  Already down to less than a dozen, so any attempt to install up to Lucid must be done via a 2 gig USB drive.
<setuid> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<setuid> OpenGL renderer string: Quadro FX 570M/PCI/SSE2
<setuid> OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 173.14.22
<lukus> histo, i installed my driver manually
<lukus> and removed all associated deb packages
<abe3k> me too :)
<abe3k> been using the nvidia.com drivers since forever
<robin0800> Aren: I think it will still appear as broken
<lukus> yeah, me too abe3k - they work well
<lukus> only problem is, having to reinstall when the kernel upgrades
<Aren> robin0800: So I'm stuck with Hardy Heron, then?
<abe3k> lukus, thats when I go check for newer versions ;)
<lukus> heheh
<abe3k> lukus, I only update them when a kernel update is up
<abe3k> lukus, I've installed mine today since theres been some kernel update on karmic
<robin0800> Aren: My advice would be to download a daily alternate iso and use that
<kklimonda> Aren: if you have been using linux for 3 months than the safest route is to wait until 10.04 is released
 * setuid agrees
<robin0800> kklimonda: what makes you think that will be better given the Beta1 farce
<abe3k> anyone knows if there's a chance of gnome 3 coming with 10.04 ?
<Aren> kklimonda: Then any intentions I have to help with Ubuntu's beta is in vain.  Very well then.  See you again in early May, when I am trying to install and fail again.
 * Aren disconnects.
<abe3k> awe :(
<ChogyDan> abe3k: i dont think so
<setuid> abe3k, it's due to be
<abe3k> ChogyDan, the only thing I know about gnome 3 is youtube videos tbh, but they've looked nice
<kklimonda> robin0800: there have been any problems with beta1 release? not with updates that came just after beta, with beta iso
<robin0800> abe3k: not ready in time I hear
<AbortD> can anyone help me install the lucid kernel in karmic
<abe3k> robin0800, cool thanks
<ChogyDan> AbortD: what for?
<asymptote> My machine won't boot - it says "Mount: mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist" - can someone help me fix this ?
<AbortD> to solve issues with my graphics driver
<AbortD> i run a ati radeon 3200 hd
<jandersatl> Hello. I'm running 10.04 with kernel 2.6.32-16 generic kernel. Having some issues with invisible mouse pointer. Is it ok to upgrade to the latest stable kernel, 2.6.33.1, even though it doesn't show up with apt-cache search linux-image?
<setuid> AbortD, http://blog.gnu-designs.com/building-custom-kernels-for-ubuntu
<robin0800> kklimonda: My beta1 iso boots with no panel and no icons hardly a great sucess
<kklimonda> AbortD: for 9.10 related questions please check #ubuntu channels, here we are talking about lucid
<AbortD> kklimonda, they sent me here
<asymptote> robin0800: there's a post in the ubuntuforums.org Lucid Testing thread about this issue
<AbortD> since i want the lucid kernel
<ChogyDan> jandersatl: yeah, it is fine, you just wont get the ubuntu patches, so you may run into problems
<campassi> anyone have screenshots of 10.04 beta netbook edition?
<kklimonda> robin0800: that doesn't really sound like beta1 to me, rather like beta1 + broken gnome-panel package. but this particular issue is going to be fixed for the stable release so your comment have no merit.
<asymptote> My machine won't boot - it says "Mount: mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist" - can someone help me fix this ?
<setuid> hrm, so wait... menus in gnome 3 have no sub-menus?
<abe3k> I'm running the desktop edition on my eeepc
<ChogyDan> AbortD: I'm running karmic with a lucid kernel from my ppa.  You are welcome to use it, but then you get to test my ppa :)
<setuid> That'll rapidly get annoying
<setuid> Why are they removing features and flexibility, for yet more eye-candy?!
<jandersatl> ChogyDan: hmmm..maybe I should wait then. The invisible mouse thing is driving me nuts though.
<robin0800> asymptote: fortunately I have an always on cable connection and just used that to get the updates
<bjsnider> setuid, what card is this you're running the 173 driver on?
<setuid> bjsnider, see above...
<asymptote> robin0800: I don't know what that means
<ChogyDan> jandersatl: just install it from the mainline ppa, and keep the old kernel.  It is quite painless to test out
<asymptote> robin0800: or why you are telling me
<kklimonda> setuid: I'm pretty sure that gnome-shell is just a elaborate joke
<setuid> bjsnider, OpenGL renderer string: Quadro FX 570M/PCI/SSE2
<jandersatl> ChogyDan: good point. thanks
<AbortD> ChogyDan,  whats your ppa
<bjsnider> setuid, you should be using the 195 driver
<setuid> bjsnider, Why?
<ChogyDan> AbortD: https://launchpad.net/~chogydan/+archive/ppa
<setuid> Every time I jump from 173, I regret it
<AbortD> what is a ppa  i never messed with a kernel before
<abe3k> setuid, you can always reinstall the older one back
<bjsnider> setuid, because that is the driver nvidia has designed to support your hardware
<setuid> Either suspend/resume fails to work, it overheats and hard-locks, or the driver flat-out fails to work at all
<asymptote> robin0800: or why you are telling me
<asymptote> My machine won't boot - it says "Mount: mount point /proc/bus/usb does not exist" - can someone help me fix this ?
<AbortD> ChogyDan, is that the original kernel or is it editted
<ChogyDan> AbortD: unfortunately, the latest kernel won't install on karmic.  I don't know if you can still install -15.  It is edited
<AbortD> i dont mean the latest but this is a ubuntu release or did you compile it
<abe3k> asymptote, what happens if you choose recovery mode from the grub menu ?
<bjsnider> setuid, the revenue cards like the one you've got are the ones nvidia pays particular attention to
<robin0800> kklimonda: I know that problems been fixed I am dismayed having delayed beta 1 for a day they did not do better
<AbortD> and when i add this it will install the kernel for me?
<spw> AbortD,  no. you still have to run sudo apt-get install linux-ck-generic linux-ck-headers-generic
<asymptote> abe3k: I can't boot into recovery mode
<asymptote> abe3k: it comes to the same error
<ZykoticK9> campassi, http://imagebin.org/89859
<asymptote> abe3k: I have a post on UF if you want to see the exact message
<bjsnider> spw, what does the ck in that string stand for?
<abe3k> asymptote, can you access your filesystem from a live cd ?
<setuid> bjsnider, Unless there's a bugfix, performance enhancement or other feature add, I don't see a reason to switch. 173 works fine.
<ChogyDan> AbortD: spw is sorta correct, but since the latest won't work, you have to pick out the versions, Ill write the command in a sec
<spw> bjsnider, no idea, not my package. It's just the instructions on chogydan's ppa.
<asymptote> abe3k: of course I can
<campassi> thank you very much ZykoticK9
<asymptote> abe3k: I'm searching all the text files for anything that contains "/prob/bus/usb"
<hackeron> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libplymouth2 for mountall, probably a dependency cycle.
<abe3k> asymptote, try to check if anything is messed up in fstab
<hackeron> anyone?
<setuid> asymptote, Put it in fstab
<bjsnider> setuid, 195 accelerates xrender for the first time
<AbortD> ChogyDan, thx
<setuid> bjsnider, I don't believe I"m actively using xrender anywhere
<bjsnider> setuid, but for all the 173 is giving you, you might better use nouveau
<setuid> bjsnider, nouveau doesn't support 3D, which I need for vmware workstation (no, not games, it barks if you don't have 3d support though)
<abe3k> setuid, is too lazy to download and install 195 :P
<setuid> abe3k, No, I don't want to break my machine and set me back hours before work tomorrow morning, when I need to use it
<bjsnider> he doesn't have to since it's in nvidia-current
<asymptote> abe3k: I'm familiar with fstab - do you know what I should be looking for ?
<AbortD> where do i add that pp in other sources?
<setuid> bjsnider, Sure do, since I dont' run nvidia-current
<abe3k> asymptote, if theres anything pointing to the issue you mentioned, if not do as setuid said and add it to your fs tab
<bjsnider> nvidia hasn't touched the 173 blob in so long i can't believe it's stable
<setuid> $ dpkg -l | grep nvidia  |wc -l
<setuid> 1
<ChogyDan> AbortD:  sudo apt-get install linux-ck-headers-2.6.32-15ck linux-ck-headers-2.6.32-15ck-generic linux-ck-image-2.6.32-15ck-generic
<bjsnider> does ck stand for con kolivas?
<ChogyDan> bjsnider: yes
<AbortD> ChogyDan, where do i add this ppa
<bjsnider> hahaaa
<ChogyDan> :)
<asymptote> setuid: you said "put it in fstab" - what do I put in there
<asymptote> setuid: just "/proc/bus/usb" ?
<asymptote> setuid: I'm just trying to understand this
<setuid> none /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto,devmode=0666 0 0
<asymptote> setuid: ok I'll try that
<setuid> Then do a 'mount -a' and then 'mount | grep usb' and see what shows up
<abe3k> asymptote, and if you find that already exist in your fstab just hash it out #
<ShawnR> so after updating from alpha3 to beta, nautilus and gnome-panel weren't loading.  I get nautilus working now, but gnome-panel doesn't load until i run it from terminal.  can someone point me towards the right place to look to fixing it?
<setuid> I dont' think usbdevfs is even used anymore
<abe3k> setuid, he can't boot to his system
<setuid> ShawnR, gnome-panel &; gnome-session-save;
<abe3k> setuid, I told him to use a livecd
<setuid> 'init=/bin/bash', then fix fstab
<setuid> or add usbfs to the initrd
<asymptote> abe3k: and setuid do you have anything like that in your fstab ?
<setuid> asymptote, Nope
<ChogyDan> AbortD: I updated the webpage, run the command there
<abe3k> asymptote, no
<asymptote> just seems odd that this happened to me
 * setuid tempts fate and tries to install nvidia 195 from the Ubuntu repo
<setuid> I know I'm going to regret this
<abe3k> setuid, I hope you won't
<asymptote> setuid: abe3k ok thanks I'll edit it and try rebooting
<abe3k> setuid, worst case is that it won't run, and you'll reinstall the older one
<AbortD> sudo apt-get install linux-ck-headers-2.6.32-15ck linux-ck-headers-2.6.32-15ck-generic linux-ck-image-2.6.32-15ck-generic
<AbortD> that is to install the kernel?
<bjsnider> this is the number of kernel lockups the nvidia driver has caused on my system in the past 3 years: 0
<abe3k> setuid, just make sure yoou have the older onr .run file before you start with the 195
<setuid> bjsnider, I'm well over 100 in the same timeframe
<kklimonda> bjsnider: btw if nouveau is supposed to support just as much cards as nv but then why so many people complain about it?
<setuid> kklimonda, nouveau _is_ nv...
<setuid> unless by 'nv' you meant 'nvidia'
<bjsnider> kklimonda, i'd have to know what the complaints are, beyond "no 3d"
<AbortD> ChogyDan, didnt work after putting that in my repos
<robin0800> ShawnR: Run sudo aptitude update and sudo aptitude safe-upgrade to get the aprox 120 updates they forgot to put in the beta1 iso
<bjsnider> it's certainly better than the disatrous nv driver
<ChogyDan> AbortD: make sure to run sudo apt-get update
<abe3k> setuid, and when you install it, try installing it twice, it just detects symbolic links better that way O.o
<kklimonda> bjsnider: mostly about getting black screen and no X
<ShawnR> i ran updates last night, i haven't tried safe-upgrade before, i'll try that, thanks
<setuid> I just wish I could get my 1920x1200 bootup console back
<setuid> having to be forced at 80x25 is painful
<AbortD> ChogyDan, nothing
<bjsnider> kklimonda, sounds like the nvidia blob to me
<asymptote> exit
<asymptote> quit
<ChogyDan> AbortD: now run this install command
<kklimonda> bjsnider: also does choosing "safe video" or however it's called right now disables nouveaufb?
<bjsnider> with nouveau you give up 3d but gain kms
<AbortD> sudo apt-get install linux-ck-headers-2.6.32-15ck linux-ck-headers-2.6.32-15ck-generic linux-ck-image-2.6.32-15ck-generic ?
<bjsnider> kklimonda, i don't know what you're referring to
<ChogyDan> AbortD: yes
<bjsnider> ChogyDan, have you got a kolivas .33 kernel in there?
<AbortD> i did and it said not found
<ChogyDan> bjsnider: no.  I will work on that when Ubuntu releases a .33
<bjsnider> ChogyDan, the kernel team ppa has builds of it
<kklimonda> bjsnider: some people won't be able to even launch livecd due to nouveau not supporting their hardware - can they just choose safe graphics mode at the boot time and use vesa X driver and get no KMS and no nouveau frame buffer?
<bjsnider> i'm running one now
<ChogyDan> bjsnider: really? where?  not the mainline ppa
<bjsnider> kklimonda, could just be a lack of pciid or something like that. i think nouveau has the potential to support everything. but nv has the same issues, considering that nvidia spends 5 minutes a year working on it
<abe3k> I'm really liking this gbrain game lol
<AbortD> :/
<bjsnider> ChogyDan, http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/
<kklimonda> bjsnider: the question is more general - now that we have 3 drivers that support KMS but not on all hardware is it possible to turn it off for the installation time with a nice switch without manually editing kernel command line? I agree that nv is bad and nouveau is better but people aren't going to care - for them if it doesn't work then it is our fault
<AbortD> ChogyDan,  any ideas
<bjsnider> kklimonda, kms can be turned off with a kernel boot parameter
<ChogyDan> AbortD: go here and download the packages manually: http://ppa.launchpad.net/chogydan/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-ck/
<AbortD> ChogyDan, which one.......
<ChogyDan> bjsnider: my understanding is that those packages don't have any of the ubuntu patches, like dkms.  So I don't know how worth it it is.
<AbortD> 2.6.32-15 amd64?
<ChogyDan> AbortD: i386
<AbortD> i'm running karmic 64
<ChogyDan> oh, then yeah
<AbortD> :P
<AbortD> can i just open it in gdebi?
<ChogyDan> AbortD: you may just want to use the mainline ppa, since this is getting too complicated.  The mainline may work better
<AbortD> :P
<AbortD> soooo how do i do that then
<ChogyDan> AbortD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds
<ChogyDan> AbortD: and if that is confusing, just install the lucid beta
<AbortD> haha tried lucid beta got a jockey-gtk error i couldnt even google
<setuid> I knew I'd regret that
<ShawnR> thanks robin0800 that did the trick :)
<robin0800> kklimonda: KMS can also be turned off in xorg.conf not that that helps because on a clean install this file is not present
<setuid> bjsnider, 195 (inside nvidia-current) does NOT work
<setuid> gdm attempts to load, flickers the screen to black a few times, then dies with no errors, no warnings, just refuses to load up X at all
<bjsnider> setuid, did you have the nvidia-installer on that system prior to this?
<setuid> bjsnider, Just the 173 package
<bjsnider> the nvidia-173 package int he repos?
<setuid> Yes
<setuid> I'm going to try Nvidia's version: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_195.36.15.html
<setuid> If that fails, I'm rolling back to 173
<bjsnider> you can't use the nvidia instaler in lucid
<setuid> I've done it before, by bypassing the installer's detection
<bjsnider> you've done it on lucid before?
<setuid> With 185, yes.
<setuid> Not with 195 though
<bjsnider> ok, then all bets are off
<setuid> Why's that?
<bjsnider> you can't do that and expect things to work afterwards
<bjsnider> the nvidia-installer is too far away from the xorg/mesa system in lucid
<quentusrex> Can someone help me with a network driver issue?
<setuid> Ok, then I'll roll back to 173, because nvidia-current is definitely non-functional
<bjsnider> use it once and you've probably condemned yourself to using it for the forseeable future, unless you do a wipe & reload
<setuid> Good news is that I got my 1920x1200 consoles back though
<quentusrex> I've been tracking this bug since 8.10 and I think it is still in 10.04
<setuid> quentusrex, Reported it?
<quentusrex> Network chip RTL8111D has an unstable driver
<quentusrex> setuid, I have reported it.
 * quentusrex goes and gets the link
<quentusrex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/347711
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347711 in linux "Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller Unstable on Jaunty" [Unknown,In progress]
<quentusrex> I have this motherboard: http://www.gigabyte.us/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=3161&ProductName=GA-P55-UD4P
<setuid> What's the issue?
<setuid> I can't load up a browser to check that url
<quentusrex> I have kvm running virtual machines, this all works. If I have any of the virtual machines max out my gigabit network at 40MB/s then 'something happens' and the server becomes unresponsive.
<quentusrex> I have reproduced the issue with out kvm
<setuid> quentusrex, tried setting MTU to 1492?
<bjsnider> setuid, it would be good if you could report that "quirk" to nvidia
<quentusrex> but since I can test it more easily with kvm I do that.
<setuid> bjsnider, I'll narrow it down next weeekend, not on the night before wrk :)
<quentusrex> The problem is easily 'fixed' with "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<quentusrex> and the network comes back
<setuid> Right, try lowering the mtu
<quentusrex> but after it gets up high again, it crashes out.
<setuid> and disable wol
<Spirits-Sight> why would after 2 week gparted, parted, and udisk be held back from updating? on two differnet system
<Spirits-Sight> ?
<setuid> bjsnider, http://pastebin.ca/1848880
<setuid> Seen that before?
<setuid> Started happening about 3 days ago, after the "bad" updates came down
<Spirits-Sight> how does one fix it?
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: no idea, but fixing it is easy
<quentusrex> setuid, I have set the mtu to 1492. I'm stressing it out now
<quentusrex> It usually will crash very quickly.
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: for udisks remove devicekit-disks, it's been replaced, for parted make it install libparted0 (will remove libparted)
<setuid> quentusrex, I'd be curious to see if it takes longer, or stops crashing altogether
<bjsnider> setuid, no
<yofel> Spirits-Sight: you should use synaptic or aptitude/apt-get to do that
<quentusrex> setuid, if you are around in here I'll let you know
<setuid> quentusrex, I'm going to reboot, but I'll be back in a few minutes
<quentusrex> thanks
<nightsjammies> ##apple Cannot send to channel
<Spirits-Sight> yofel: done :-)
<nightsjammies> ##apple Cannot send to channel
<Spirits-Sight> thanks
<nightsjammies> how do I fix that?
<yofel> nightsjammies: what were you trying to do?
<kklimonda> nightsjammies: register your nick
<kklimonda> (most likely response)
<nightsjammies> yeah, that's right. what's the command for that?
<kklimonda>  /msg nickserv help
<ZykoticK9> !register > nightsjammies
<ubottu> nightsjammies, please see my private message
<nightsjammies> thanks much :)
<setuid> yay, 173 works again
<quentusrex> setuid, it crashed.
<MikeChelen> type /nickserv help
<setuid> quentusrex, Same spot again?
<quentusrex> yup
<quentusrex> want any debug info?
<setuid> Nah, what's the chipset and driver again?
<quentusrex> I have this motherboard: http://www.gigabyte.us/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=3161&ProductName=GA-P55-UD4P
<quentusrex> lsmod |grep r816           r8168                 101556  0
<quentusrex> I just built and installed the new driver
<abe3k> cya guys, gnight
<quentusrex> setuid, from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1022411&page=3
<setuid> quentusrex, Just a sec... 'apt-get autoremove' just removed a bunch of in-use, critical packages
<setuid> ...including 2 of my browsers
<quentusrex> fun, fun
<yofel> setuid: autoremove shouldn't remove anything that something else depends on
<setuid> Life on the bleeding edge... carry bandages.
<kklimonda> nor anything installed manually
<setuid> yofel, It did, reinstalling all of them now
<yofel> setuid: what did you remove before that?
<setuid> yofel, nothing
<setuid> bsh epiphany-browser-data gir1.0-freedesktop gir1.0-gconf-2.0 gir1.0-glib-2.0 gir1.0-gstreamer-0.10 gir1.0-gtk-2.0 groovy ivy junit4 libasm2-java libass4 libcommons-logging-java libgirepository1.0-0 libhamcrest-java libjline-java libmockobjects-java libnetpbm10 libruby1.8 libservlet2.5-java libxpp3-java libxstream-java mplayer-nogui python-eggtrayicon python-gtkmozembed
<setuid> Those were autoremoved, and the epiphany and lib* ones were required by other packages (including epiphany)
<setuid> quentusrex, So this new driver works?
<quentusrex> setuid, breaks differently
<yofel> well, if epiphany is removed the libs aren't needed anymore, but the fact stays that autoremove will not remove manually installed packages and packages that other packages depend on
<setuid> yofel, I never removed epiphany, but it removed all of the other packages that epiphany required... like libgir and epiphany-data
<Kano> why does mounting in dolphin not work on hd insall
<Kano> using gnome it works
<yofel> Kano: mounting of *what*?
<Kano> hd partitions not usb
<Kano> as they are not in the fstab this is suboptimal
<yofel> setuid: well, check if epiphany-browser is installed then, because it shouldn't remove -data or libgir... if -browser is installed
<quentusrex> setuid, So, no the driver is no better than the previous one.
<Kano> yofel: did nobody try that?
<yofel> Kano: what error do you get?
<Kano> 1000 not allowed
<Kano> in the status window of dolphin
<Kano> for every hd partition
<yofel> ok, confirmed
<yofel> this did work once in lucid...
<yofel> argh
<Kano> usually it should ask for pw
<yofel> Kano: bug 528907
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528907 in kdebase "unable to mount disks in dolphin / hal permission denied" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528907
<Kano> maybe udisks is not compiled against policykit
<Kano> or is still hal used?
<yofel> Kano: kde still uses hal
<yofel> Kano: see the error message
<Kano> well check if hal is configured to build against policykit
<Kano> bye
<robin0800> yofel: why are you using hal its been dropped by lucid
<yofel> robin0800: it's not been dropped by lucid, it's been dropped by gnome
<robin0800> yofel: thats not what the beta1 release note states
<yofel> robin0800: run 'apt-cache rdepens hal' in a terminal if you want to know what packages still need it
<yofel> *rdepends
<yofel> robin0800: yes, the Ubuntu release notes, and Ubuntu uses gnome
<BoondoKlife> yofel: Just found that rdepends command. soooo useful
<yofel> robin0800: you won't find that on the kubuntu release notes
<robin0800> yofel: so they haven't realy got rid of it have they perhaps just from the booting part
<yofel> robin0800: hal isn't started on boot anymore but started by dbus when needed. As long as you just use the default system it shouldn't be installed afaik
<robin0800> yofel: and will be called if I use any files from the rdepends list?
<yofel> robin0800: it should be (note that rdepends doesn't make a difference between depens/recommends/suggests)
<yofel> so not all apps in the list will actually force you to install hal
<wgrant> hal was gone for a while.
<wgrant> But it's back in the default installation, thanks to pitivi (which Recommends it).
<yofel> oh, haha
<robin0800> yofel: I can see the Xog.config file coming back so they can disable KMS
<yofel> lol
<yofel> wait, you have to disable kms with a kernel parameter, or can you do that in xorg.conf?
<robin0800> yofel: yes its one of the options .... #Option     "FBTexPercent"       	# "0"
<orbisvicis> how do I change ubuntu versions?
<orbisvicis> probably some lucid package changed it, but I would like it back to hardy
<orbisvicis> the "official" name, wherever that's kept
<kklimonda> orbisvicis: what versions do you mean?
<orbisvicis> the versions shown by lsb_release,/etc/issue,/etc/apt.source.list etc.. just in case i decide to use do-release-upgrade
<orbisvicis> currently ubuntu thinks it is lucid
<orbisvicis> * not a very lucid conclusion :|
<kklimonda> and it's not lucid?
<orbisvicis> no, atm it is mostly hardy iirc
<kklimonda> Ubuntu is not really designed to be "mostly" one release
<orbisvicis> i know
<orbisvicis> unfortunately
<orbisvicis> i simply figured, with lucid around the corner, the do-upgrade-tool should start working
<kklimonda> have you tried do-release-upgrade -d ?
<orbisvicis> (it refuses to process when packages are from unreleased versions)
<kklimonda> ach
<orbisvicis> hm, no
<orbisvicis> however, that might not result in the upgrade i need
<orbisvicis> a hardy do-upgrade-tool that thinks it is upgrading from lucid -> dev
<kklimonda> if you start mixing packages it's pretty hard to get any good results ;)
<orbisvicis> heh
<kklimonda> you can either clean the installation - i.e. revert all packages to the official versions or just enable lucid repositories, run dist-upgrade and hope for the best
 * orbisvicis thinks he should finishing backing up everything first
<kklimonda> indeed, this upgrade may be pretty rough in your case ;)
<NinoScript> I don't think this is the place to ask this, but anyway: GnomeShell design page says: "Don't unnecessarily rely on metaphor. Especially mechanical-age", can anybody tell me what that means?
<orbisvicis> * and not decide things in the wee hours of dawn
<orbisvicis> be specific ?
<orbisvicis> @ NinoScript:  ^
<kklimonda> NinoScript: nope - sounds like gibberish to me
<linshine> anyone know how to fix gdm fonts? login screen is all square [] fonts. completely illegible. lucid beta.
<NinoScript> kklimonda: that's exactly what my brain said :P
<orbisvicis> kklimonda: well thanks for the thoughts
<orbisvicis> ill mull it over
<linshine> /var/log/gdm logs say this: gdm-simple-greeter[1286]: Pango-WARNING: failed to choose a font, expect ugly output. engine-type='PangoRenderFc'
<robin0800> orbisvicis: I think you have to know what mechanical age is a metaphor for and I don't
<NinoScript> robin0800: (he left)
<NinoScript> the only thing that comes to my mind after reading that, is the typical Nut icon in preferences
<jmcantrell> why is lucid so tightly integrated with a specific IM client?
<BoondoKlife> jmcantrell: Do you mean prepackaged? You can always install something else.
<jmcantrell> BoondoKlife: well, in the preferences, the accounts you setup only apply to empathy
<NinoScript> BoondoKlife: I think he's asking about the change status stuff, but would that work with other IMs?
<jmcantrell> NinoScript: yes, that too
<BoondoKlife> NinoScript: I use pidgin and the status works for that too
<BoondoKlife> jmcantrell: Are you talking about the chat accounts or what ever is under you login?
<kklimonda> jmcantrell: because it's the empathy tool for setting accounts. every IM has its own
<jmcantrell> BoondoKlife: yes. chat accounts
<kklimonda> ah, this
<kklimonda> jmcantrell: but the more generic answer is that we only have that much people to do the work
<BoondoKlife> jmcantrell: Yea that will only work for that, but if you remove it the option goes away.
<jmcantrell> i just find the decision to switch to empathy odd. what was wrong with pidgin?
<jmcantrell> remove empathy?
<BoondoKlife> jmcantrell: yup
<jmcantrell> oh i see
<BoondoKlife> jmcantrell: I removed it from my systems and installed pidgin
<kklimonda> jmcantrell: empathy (or rather telepathy) is a part of the GNOME platform.
<jmcantrell> thanks. i'll try that
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/492392
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 492392 in linux "[lucid, intel] After suspend, flickering screen and then blank screen." [Medium,Confirmed]
<holstein> i want to apply the patch listed at the bottom of that bug report
<holstein> i run patch -0 thepatchfile.patch ??
<kklimonda> patch -Np0 < thepatchfile.patch from the main directory of the unpacked source
<holstein> thanks kklimonda
<holstein> it shouldnt take very long right?
<kklimonda> patching? no
<kklimonda> few seconds at most
<holstein> thats what i was thinking
<DanaG> Stupidest computer name I've ever seen:
<DanaG> To Be Filled By O.E.M. To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<DanaG> That is, manufacturer="To Be Filled By O.E.M." and model="To Be Filled By O.E.M."
<rww> my desktop has this :(
<ddecator> hello community =)
<Damascene> hi
<Damascene> what is the problem with swfdec? it's not working with firefox
<Admin_> hi guys does anyone here know if this new driver will work with a ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODA4MA
<ranjan> what will be the effect of removing HAL from boot
<ranjan> how will ubuntu recognize new devices connected
<Damascene> did you buy the card yourself or it's pre-installed?
<Admin_> it was pre-installed on the laptop
<ranjan> what will be the effect of removing HAL from boot
<ranjan> how will ubuntu recognize new devices connected
<Damascene> ranjan, I don't know. wait till someone who knows answers you
<Damascene> Admin_, I think the manufacturer should be contacted and hold responsibility for that
<Damascene> every day I hear why ati or nvidia doens't work.
<ranjan> Damascene, ok
<Admin_> Acer offers no support at for linux .
<Admin_> all*
<Damascene> if people complains they well have a second thought I guess
<kklimonda> ranjan: if application depends on hal it's going to start it when needed
<kklimonda> ranjan: all applications but pitivi in the default installation don't use hal at all
<Admin_> its a $900 laptop and i really need to get ubuntu back up for school work etc... if i can not get the ATI driver to work tonight i will return the laptop for a refund tomorrow
<Admin_> NVidia cards work right out of the box each and every time
<Admin_> its only ATI that does not
<Damascene> I don't think so
<Damascene> intel are the ones supported I guess
<kklimonda> Admin_: weren't the new fglrx driver uploaded that supports new kernel and xserver? you can just test it
<Admin_> yes they were
<DanaG> my ATI works nicely with the open-source drivers from xorg-edgers.
<Admin_> what ATI do you have ?
<Admin_> mine is the ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470
<DanaG> Mobility HD3650.
<Admin_> well of course
<Damascene> 5470 > 3650
<Admin_> right up till HD4800 is supported on the ATI website
<Admin_> but these new cards are not
<czr_> hmm. on startup. network manager isn't started, instead I have three icons of battery (power manager) in the upper right panel. any ideas?
<czr_> an two bluetooth icons
<Damascene> I think Dell has better support for linux and some asus laptop at least. is that true?
<czr_> I did a system upgrade yesterday.. maybe that was a bad idea (on top of beta 1)
<Admin_> yes Dell comes with preshiped ubuntu OS's
<Damascene> Acer doesn't ship linux at all?
<Admin_> no
<DanaG> hmm, I do think HD5xxx is better-supported with this driver (a prerelease 10.4)
<ddecator> czr_: your network isn't working at all, or the applet just doesn't show up?
<Admin_> they do not even support it .
<czr_> ddecator, network not working also.
<ddecator> czr_: since you upgraded, can you verify that network manager is installed and let me know what version is installed?
<Damascene> Admin_, it would have been better if you checked before you buy
<Damascene> you could have run a live cd at least
<ranjan> kklimonda, ok...i heard that banshee also uses hal...
<Admin_> in fact when i told the ppl who sold me the laptop that i was going to install ubuntu they said it would void the in store and Acer Waranity
<Admin_> well i did
<Admin_> i had a destop with a HD5750
<Admin_> and worked perfectly with ubuntu 9.10
<czr_> ddecator, 0.8-0ubuntu2
<ddecator> czr_: yup, that's the latest build...
<czr_> also, from syslog I see something weird (although not sure whether it's normal, since I didn't look at syslog when everything worked):
<Admin_> never gave it a thought that a mobility hd5xxx would not work
<czr_> (eth1): deactivating device (reason: 2)
<czr_> ddecator, is there a way to start the applet?
<Damascene> Admin_, I think you might find some work around to make it work. but not with it's full feature
<czr_> can't add it to panel from the regular "add" interface, it's not listed there.
<Damascene> nm-applet = network manager applet
<czr_> hmm. there's an instance of it already running
<ddecator> czr_: it looks like network-manager-gnome has the frontend for the network manager, but this isn't my best area =\
<Admin_> ok well i will give ubuntu 10.4 beta 1 i try and see what happens
<Admin_> thanks guys hope to see you soon
<TrueSongMedia> So is 10.04 going to have the WM (Min, Max, Close) buttons back on the right where they should be?
 * czr_ arghs for the lack of the nm-applet.
<czr_> this blows .. -> smoke.
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: not likely
<TrueSongMedia> kklimonda: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<TrueSongMedia> If they don't move them, this will be the single worst mistake in Ubuntu's history.
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: ubuntu is not democracy
<TrueSongMedia> Just look at that split. People hate them on the left.
<TrueSongMedia> Didn't say it is, kklimonda
<TrueSongMedia> but if this isn't fixed, it will lose a LOT of users
<Damascene> could any one test swfdec?
<kklimonda> I doubt it
<Damascene> it's not working fo rme
<Damascene> for me
<TrueSongMedia> good article regarding the topic: http://digitizor.com/2010/03/06/is-ubuntu-having-an-identity-crisis/
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: the discussion about it here is pretty much poinless as we weren't the ones who made the decision.
<TrueSongMedia> I didn't say you did, kklimonda
<TrueSongMedia> Now did I.
<TrueSongMedia> But this is something people need to be aware of - and, if it's not fixed, switch to something else.
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: why would they switch?
<TrueSongMedia> Because it's becoming apparent that the Ubuntu developers think very little of their opinions.
<TrueSongMedia> The question is: why would they not switch?
<TrueSongMedia> I hope this was just an experiment
<TrueSongMedia> And that it will be switched by by the release
<TrueSongMedia> But if not, it may not go well for Ubuntu as a whole.
<kklimonda> the opinion of random people isn't really important - now if there were some people who were good interface designers and who worked with open source projects in the past their opinion would have merit and it would be worth to listen to their opinion
<TrueSongMedia> Random people? Random people? Really?
<czr_> ddecator, found the issue. I had removed the notification area (was trying to get rid of the extra power/battery icons and so on)
<TrueSongMedia> So the USER doesn't matter?
<Damascene> I agree on that kklimonda
<TrueSongMedia> It doesn't matter what the average USER has to say?
<TrueSongMedia> That's arrogance
<Damascene> TrueSongMedia, do you know linux mint?
<ddecator> czr_: glad you figured it out. sorry i wasn't more help, i still haven't figured out what all has become part of the notification area and everything...
<TrueSongMedia> I do. Yes.
<Damascene> TrueSongMedia, for god sake it's just theme
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: not really - average user have no expertise to say what is a good or bad opinion
<TrueSongMedia> No, Damascene It's not. It's a metacity setting
<czr_> ddecator, heh, no prob. I'm pretty clueless about gnome in general, I normally write system software and kernel stuff.
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: he can only voice his own opinion but opinions are just that - opinions and every person has its own.
<TrueSongMedia> kklimonda, well I'm glad I found how little you think of the user.
<Damascene> it's only appearance thing I mean
<TrueSongMedia> So you really don't care what they think.
<TrueSongMedia> Wow.
<TrueSongMedia> That's a failure.
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: there was one good reason I've heard in this discussion
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: that moving buttons to the left place them close to the Activities hot area of the gnome-shell
<ddecator> everyone is entitled to their opinion, but there needs to be someone to say "lets do something different" in order for new innovation to take place
<Damascene> and coming form mac os is easier now
<kklimonda> all other arguments were subjective - most people simply don't like any change.
<TrueSongMedia> Which makes it extremely easy to hit the menus - or otherwise
<Damascene> and people are more likely to come from mac os than windows I think
<TrueSongMedia> Yes, Damascene... I *am* a mac user. But most people who switch are coming from Windows
<TrueSongMedia> Ignoring that fact will be detrimental to the OS
<TrueSongMedia> and this is not innovation. This is foolishness
<TrueSongMedia> At the very LEAST there needs to be an option for the user
<Damascene> you are a man with a case I see
<TrueSongMedia> But...wait... you don't care about the user
<kklimonda> if the people are going to be scared away by the position of buttons there is no hope for Linux on desktops.
<ddecator> the difficult part is giving too many options to the user becomes too burdensome for them and less "it just works"
<TrueSongMedia> That's the problem. RIght now, it doesn't "just work."
<TrueSongMedia> This is a radical departure from what the majority of users know and love.
<TrueSongMedia> kklimonda, users are going to be scared away by developers who could change something so central to the OS at any time without their input.
<czr_> TrueSongMedia, are you seriously suggesting that the location of the buttons is the primary thing that people use to select their OS?
<ddecator> but that's true for windows and mac
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: but they are already using system that is developed by people who do changes without their input
<TrueSongMedia> czr_ it is one major consideration, indeed. Take Windows vs Mac OS for example.
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: you don't believe that, right?
<TrueSongMedia> kklimonda, but something so central to the OS like the WM buttons will not be flipped without input
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: you are saying that people choose between mac and windows based on the position of window controls?
 * Damascene wasted enough time on discussions today
<czr_> TrueSongMedia, I find that view rather sad.
<TrueSongMedia> No not at all, kklimonda. There are other considerations to take into account. But in my experience, this is one major thing users think about. The user interface is the face of the system. The user needs to be able to work with it.
<TrueSongMedia> Why is that, czr_?
<TrueSongMedia> Care to offer some constructive input instead of calling my view "sad" ?
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: internet has proven that people can adapt to new and unfamiliar user interfaces.
<ddecator> it's still fully functional, it's just different from the ordinary. it also allows for adding new innovations to metacity later on
<czr_> TrueSongMedia, that you place such value on a single GUI issue and throw away other values like freedom, stable systems, free support and other issues like they don't matter.
<alex_mayorga> TrueSongMedia: how is people not able to work because the buttons are on the left?
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: and all people who switch to Linux are going to have much bigger issues than the position of buttons
<TrueSongMedia> You're putting words in my mouth, czr_. I'm saying that this change is indicative of the mentality of Ubuntu's developers - that the user matters so very little. THAT is the problem here.
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: every change to the interface that is being made is being made with user in mind.
<TrueSongMedia> kklimonda Not really. Ubuntu was fast becoming something even a long-time Windows user could switch to.
<TrueSongMedia> Ha.
<alex_mayorga> I do agree that making it modify a gconf just to switch side of them IS a bug
<TrueSongMedia> So that's why you don't listen to them?
<TrueSongMedia> +1 alex_mayorga
<ddecator> ultimately software is a creation of the developers and they can do with it as they want. if users want to contribute to it, they can. but progress would be too slow if there was a poll for all changes
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: they do listen to people who have experience in this matter.
<czr_> TrueSongMedia, they way that you rant about this single issue gave _me_ the impression that it was a single thing.
<Damascene> is TrueSongMedia the first one complaining about that or you just have plenty of free time
<alex_mayorga> now imagine giving that feature, you can have the buttons "wherever" you want in 3 clicks
<alex_mayorga> not win32 nor osx have that
<alex_mayorga> IMHO
<TrueSongMedia> I'm not the only one with this view http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23899/
<TrueSongMedia> obviously not, kklimonda
<alex_mayorga> or at least doing such a change requieres more hacking powers on win32 and osx
<TrueSongMedia> That would work well, alex_mayorga
<TrueSongMedia> Yep
<ddecator> it's a controversial issue, but i respect the developers for taking the risk of trying something new in hopes of creating something better even with so much backlash
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: can you show me the opinion of person who is recognised usability expert in the open source community and who disagree with this change?
<TrueSongMedia> The 'too many options' argument doesn't work
<TrueSongMedia> kklimonda, just what would you call an "expert" ?
<ddecator> the too many options argument comes into play when everyone wants there to be options for everything
<TrueSongMedia> Is Ubuntu not a COMMUNITY OS?
<TrueSongMedia> By people for people?
<ddecator> yes, it is, in the sense that everyone can get involved and contribute
<kklimonda> no, that's debian ;)
<alex_mayorga> but I'm convinced that something like, this is the new "better" design, do you want it? prompt would be the right thing to do
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga: not really
<ddecator> yes, but then we get into people wanting a browser ballot, then choosing a theme during install, and so on
<TrueSongMedia> I do have to say that I find your disdain for the user appalling
<underdev> i can't imagine why this is so controversial- YOU ARE MAKING RADICAL UI CHANGES, MAKE IT EASY TO SWITCH BACK
<alex_mayorga> actually I wonder, would dist-upgrade ask you or just stubbornly change your theme?
<TrueSongMedia> If the devs can just ignore what the majority of users are asking for...
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga: good question
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: majority?
<czr_> asking is evil. goes against all automation.
<TrueSongMedia> Bingo, underdev
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: you call some 800 people a majority?
<TrueSongMedia> The majority of every discussion I have seen
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: what about users that have "invested" their time to customize their ubuntu appearance already?
<ddecator> developers for ubuntu volunteer their time to make their own software. what they decide to do is up to them
<TrueSongMedia> Statistics, dear Watson
<TrueSongMedia> elementary statistics
<underdev> Even windows, who shove whatever down the throats of the public, usually lets you use "classic" look and feel
<alex_mayorga> czr_: since when has a prompt prevented automation?
<czr_> TrueSongMedia, that single page does not include "keep the new design", so it's not statistics.
<kklimonda> alex_mayorga: I'm pretty sure that the theme doesn't change by itself.
<czr_> it's an opinion poll.
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: it's not statistics - it's a flawed poll
<dupondje> czr_: tried the kernel ?
<alex_mayorga> kklimonda: that's good I guess
<TrueSongMedia> czr_, a simple down vote on the first option would suffice
<czr_> alex_mayorga, I don't know how many years of scripting d-i for large PXE environments you have..
<TrueSongMedia> it is an exercise in statistics kklimonda. And show me mathematically how it is flawed.
<czr_> dupondje, not yet. was having issues with network manager, and ranting here about silly stuff, hold on.
<underdev> so seriously, there are arguments that everyone should just learn to love the new look and feel?
<ddecator> yes but the most extreme users are the ones answering the poll, so it's skewed
<ddecator> all polls of this sort are skewed
<Damascene> could some one test swfdec on Lucid please.
<Damascene> it's not working for me
<TrueSongMedia> Then why does brainstorm exist? Hm? If it's a feature that you like it's probably not "skewed" is it
<alex_mayorga> czr_: I guess using PXE on one of my laptops won't classify as "large" certainly :)
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: you have based your calculation on a microscopic number of users on the brainstorm page that is visited mostly by people who care about the change.
<TrueSongMedia> Not really, no
<ddecator> i'm not saying all polls are useless, but they cannot be taken as an accurate depiction of the user population
<vish> !titlebuttons
<vish> :s
<alex_mayorga> TrueSongMedia: brainstorm was created to give newbies something to be entertained and don't pollute launchpad directly :D
<TrueSongMedia> That's lame
<czr_> alex_mayorga, but seriously, I suggest you try doing fully automated installs of debian/ubuntu over the network and that might give you another perspective on "questions". not that options aren't good and all, but still.
<underdev> kklimonda: really, this isn't an issue of statistics- if there is any significant outcry, its a trivial thing to include a "classic view" Under system->preferences
<alex_mayorga> TrueSongMedia: I was obviously kidding, you got it that from the smiley right?
<TrueSongMedia> Agreed, underdev
<TrueSongMedia> lol, alex_mayorga. I'm half-awake
<TrueSongMedia> ^_^
<kklimonda> underdev: people who really care are going to find a command to type and revert this change.
<TrueSongMedia> People who really care should have to find a command
<TrueSongMedia> *shouldn't
<ddecator> but offering too many options creates confusing menus
<alex_mayorga> czr_: I understand, yet trying to warn people if the install is interactive can be only consider being forgiving to users
<underdev> kklimonda: my mom has converted to ubuntu- you really think she is going to config at the command line?
<underdev> Really?
<TrueSongMedia> Confusing? No. http://launchpadlibrarian.net/40647960/window_controls_position_gui.png
<kklimonda> underdev: you are going to do that for her most likely
<alex_mayorga> last time I check being forgiving to users was a key part of good UI design or something
<TrueSongMedia> And if she doesn't have someone to do that for her, kklimonda
<underdev> that's the f'n point of Ubuntu- it's not just another crappy distro- right?
<TrueSongMedia> Looks like it's becoming that, underdev :(
<alex_mayorga> underdev: yup it should "just work" or something...
<underdev> TrueSongMedia: yeah, and its killing my soul
<ddecator> the ui is designed to be simple and easy to use for users. just because it isn't familiar doesn't mean it isn't functional and easy to use
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: then she's either going to change the theme or just get used to the new controls - that's not really that hard - various people switch from windows to mac and live though it
<TrueSongMedia> Keep in mind that none of the users who have been using Ubuntu from the beginning will be familiar with 10.04's WM
<TrueSongMedia> pretty sad
<ddecator> i've seen a lot of people on identi.ca say that they prefer the buttons on the left after they get used to it
<TrueSongMedia> kklimonda, have you not yet figured out that this is not a theme issue?
<ddecator> so ubuntu should look the same forever?
<czr_> TrueSongMedia, what about all the slackware 2.0 users? to them the WM is really different too!
<underdev> kklimonda: yeah, f' em.  love it or leave it.
<TrueSongMedia> Any theme used has the new WM button placement
<rsk> oh wow
<rsk> cranky about looking the other way
<rsk> literally
<TrueSongMedia> Just because one distro makes a foolish move doesn't mean the others must as well, czr_
<czr_> TrueSongMedia, that wasn't my point at all.
<rsk> do you have a defect on your left eye?
<underdev> TrueSongMedia: seriously
<TrueSongMedia> I know. I'm just saying
<czr_> point was rather that linux has always changed.
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: people have managed to switch from Mac OS 9 to Mac OS X and most Mac OS users aren't tech savvy
<czr_> no matter what distro.
<TrueSongMedia> To be fair, kklimonda, OS 9 and OS X aren't in the same league
<TrueSongMedia> completely different base
<TrueSongMedia> different purposes
<kklimonda> but same users
<TrueSongMedia> To a large extent, but keep in mind that in the gap between 9 and X, many users went to Windows - which was, at the time, more advanced.
<vish> !currentissues
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/ are experiencing issues, https://help.ubuntu.com/ should be functioning normally
<TrueSongMedia> And people switch from Win to Mac (or Mac to Win) because the new OS has something of value to offer the user that eclipses the fact that the buttons are in a different place.
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: that's true - and they still had to learn the new interface. People can adapt and developers should be free to make changes to the interface if they believe they are right. What they shouldn't do is revert back after one release.
<TrueSongMedia> You know, kklimonda if the developers want to leave the buttons there, fine. But users do need a non-CLI option. It wouldn't be difficult. It could be put in the Appearance menu very easily.
<TrueSongMedia> The problem here is their refusal to do something so basic to help a few users.
<czr_> I hear volunteering for translations
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: but the appearance menu is already cluttered and we try to remove options from it.
<underdev> TrueSongMedia: seriously.
<underdev> kklimonda: omg, are you from cononical?!!?!
<TrueSongMedia> Remove options from your OWN appearance menu. Leave ours alone
<kklimonda> not really, I just prefer the development model that is used by Canonical
<underdev> kklimonda: please please please, if you are, please please please listen to us
<czr_> dupondje, sorry, still not tested. the laptop doesn't want to associate with a faster WPA network at all, so I'll have to use another one, gah..
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: actually the interface tab has already been removed by GNOME developers.
<alex_mayorga> how about a little buttons left/right radio button under the theme tab?
<TrueSongMedia> Interface tab? Huh?
<ddecator> if i remember right, the majority of developers are not canonical employees...
<underdev> geez, this isn't gnome on kde!  THIS IS UBUNTU!!!
<TrueSongMedia> If you look at GNOME's packages, it has the buttons on the right by default
<underdev> this isn't linux, or debian, IT IS UBUNTU!!!!
<dupondje> czr_: plugin a usb stick :P
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: that's a bug of course. Also please note that the button order is supposed to be changed only for two themes made by Canonical
<czr_> dupondje, arr, but that's the wrong solution! but yes. I could. nevermind, I'll have a smoke meanwhile.
<czr_> dupondje, the funny thing is my N900 doesn't want to associate with that network either.
<czr_> all other devices work (and linuxen too)
<TrueSongMedia> Then why have they changed the location and order in the METACITY ENGINE, kklimonda
<TrueSongMedia> That doesn't affect only those themes
<vish> !currentissues
<ubottu> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<TrueSongMedia> It affects every theme that uses Metacity
<vish> \o/
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: because that was the only way of doing that at the time.
<alex_mayorga> oh! BTW just checking that themes tab "ambiance" has the buttons on the LEFT on the preview, is that a bug?
<ddecator> vish: nice try...
<TrueSongMedia> Seems like a foolish workaround
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: it's supposed to be fixed before 10.04 release.
<TrueSongMedia> imho
<TrueSongMedia> I hope so
<TrueSongMedia> This guy has a good point
<TrueSongMedia> http://captures.truesongmedia.com/66e3a3e0c8f7cfad0ce35601805a0d26.png
<vish> TrueSongMedia: dont quote yourself!
<TrueSongMedia> vish, it's a screenshot
<TrueSongMedia> look at the PNG at the end of the URL
<TrueSongMedia> lmbo
<DanaG> kklimonda: is that official, that they'll revert it?
<TrueSongMedia> it's just hosted on my server :P
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: the argument "people are used to old way" is the worst argument ever
<vish> DanaG: nothing is official, mostly they wont change :/
<TrueSongMedia> Not really, kklimonda
<TrueSongMedia> http://captures.truesongmedia.com/08834ff3a3650d251e386eae56fc02aa.png
<TrueSongMedia> ^ also a good comment
<kklimonda> DanaG: I'm not really sure - there has been a comment made by Shuttleworth at some point but changing it now is going to make many people miserable. People are already working on promotional stuff and screenshots for documentation...
<DanaG> hmm, then would you say we should rearrange the number keys on a keyboard?
<TrueSongMedia> Sucks for them. ^_^
<underdev> kklimonda: seriously.  that people prefer a UI that makes sense to them and is familiar to them is "the worst argument ever"??!?!
<kklimonda> TrueSongMedia: I agree that they could give a better reason than the one they gave.
<vish> kklimonda: DanaG: read the 6th from last comment on > http://yokozar.org/blog/archives/194   , sabdfl is quoted there
<AbortD> can anyone help me with installing compiz?
<TrueSongMedia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/533566/comments/15
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 533566 in metacity "[Lucid] Window controls are on the left side after update (dup-of: 532633)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[light-theme] please revert the order of the window controls back to "menu:minimize,maximize,close"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kklimonda> vish: thanks
<underdev> i just went out to smoke with my wife.  i have demonstrated to her that WoW runs much better on my crappy computer than the family computer, which she has insisted be a windows box.  thats what she knows.  She will never, ever, adopt some radical ui change: "i just can't be bothered".
<kklimonda> AbortD: what problem do you have?
<DanaG> I'd love to go forcibly rearrange Mark Shuttleworth's mouse buttons.
<underdev> LOLOLOLOLOLOL
<DanaG> No longer will it be left, middle, right... it'll be middle, right, left.
<DanaG> Same idea.
<underdev> DanaG: programmers dvorak for the keyboard layout
<ddecator> but that's talking about a hardware change as opposed to a graphical software change
<TrueSongMedia> Haha DanaG
<TrueSongMedia> Let's do it
<vish> ddecator: potato/potato ;p
<DanaG> ah, good blog post.
<underdev> DanaG: don't worry, you can reconfigure it with just a few changes in your /etc directory.
<TrueSongMedia> It's a significant usability change, ddecator. That's the point.
<vish> anyways we are all being opp topic here.. this is a support channel
<vish> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<kklimonda> vish: it's not really that offtopic - it is also a discussion channel
<underdev> lol- just stfu?  niiiiiice
<TrueSongMedia> We're discussing Ubuntu's development and the consequential support of users vish
<TrueSongMedia> so perfectly on topic
<vish> TrueSongMedia:  kklimonda: i include myself :)  but we keep discussing this with some person or the other every hour ;)
<ddecator> vish: TrueSongMedia: i'm just saying that rearranging how the number keys on a keyboard or the buttons on a mouse work is different from a ui change. the hardware has it's purpose physically set while the software is adjustable and has not physical characteristics that imply the use
<TrueSongMedia> Gee, that should tell you something vish ^_^
<vish> TrueSongMedia: i /dont/ support the change :)
<DanaG> position of things on screen is a physical characteristic.
<TrueSongMedia> You're reading into that too much, ddecator. It's just an analogy
<TrueSongMedia> lol
<ddecator> DanaG: but then the characteristic is changing as well. if you reordered the numbers on a keyboard, but also changed the keys so they match, that'd be more equal =)
<DanaG> Yeah, that's what I meant.
<DanaG> swap keys both in software and in hardware.
<DanaG> Mouse buttons example was better, though.
<ddecator> then yes, that makes sense
<underdev> ddecator: but you demonstrate that a radical ui shift would be unreasonable in the hardware layer.  so why would it be cool in the software
<ddecator> underdev: i'm not saying it was a good choice, i just support that the developers should be able to do what they want with their software that they take the time to write
<vish> ddecator: if there is no /absolute/ problem with what was earlier , and there is no /absolute/ benefit with the new position.. there is no need for change.  why change just a NIH syndrome?
<DanaG> my parents' computers have keyboards with h key on the right size....
<czr_> actually I have a counter-point to this. my laptop manuf decided to switch the functions of the F-keys. so that in order to get F1-F12, I have to now press Fn+F key, otherwise it does something else (control contrast, audio volume, etc).
<underdev> i have remapped my hardware (((((((( <-- thats my capslock key, i'm a lisp programmer
<DanaG> I ave a really ard time typing every time I ave to use that keyboard.
<DanaG> (missing the letter on purpose this time.)
<underdev> should my moms keyboard be configured out of the box to do the same?
<czr_> dupondje, heh. kernel panic. no root. will investigate
<DanaG> czr_: check bios settings.
<czr_> DanaG, no.
<czr_> ah, you meant for the F-keys?
<czr_> hmm. will do.
<DanaG> yeah.
<ddecator> vish: i'm not saying that the change was necessary or a good idea. i have my buttons on the right. i just don't like the argument that the developers need to do what the users want them to do
<DanaG> they need to not muck around with stuff that worked without good reason.
<wgrant> ddecator: One point: it was nothing to do with the developers.
<DanaG> Same thing was true of notify-osd...
<wgrant> It was the Canonical design team.
<vish> ddecator: i dont think anyone is arguing that..
<DanaG> it sucked horribly at first; now it's reached "tolerable".
<underdev> ddecator: and that's why linux is 1% of the desktop.  i threw up in my mouth a little.  cya
<vish> ddecator: it is as wgrant mentions on the design team , 'new idea" ;)
<TrueSongMedia> Then it's the Canonical design team that needs to be tarred and feathered so to speak
<ddecator> wgrant: vish: that's just how i see the "ubuntu doesn't care about the users anymore" arguments
<vish> s/on/only*
<czr_> DanaG, you're a star, bios had "Fn key switch" setting
<DanaG> Whenever I get a new PC of any sort, I check what settings exist.
<wgrant> DanaG: Tolerable, perhaps, except that the notifications do not stack, and it always leaves an empty slot for the volume/brightness indicator.
<TrueSongMedia> Well it stands to reason that if a developer stops taking input from his users regarding critical functions, that he no longer cares about the users.
<TrueSongMedia> Just sayin'
<DanaG> And often they rape the CPU when doing the "omg you pressed the volume-up key when I was at max volume" flicker.
<DanaG> ... and since the volume change waits for notify-OSD (stupid design... imagine if your brakes waited for your brake lights!)... so you get stuck at max volume for a while while it spazzes.
<czr_> dupondje, can't break into grub to select the old kernel. any ideas?
<TrueSongMedia> Haha, that is a good point DanaG
<TrueSongMedia> the OSD should be indicative of the change
<TrueSongMedia> not the other way around
<DanaG> So, while it spazzes... you're stuck blasting whatever was playing, while it lags on waiting for it to go down.
<DanaG> also a bug that makes me angry: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23705
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23705 in Server/general "xserver 1.7.0rc0 uses wrong dimensions" [Normal,Reopened]
 * vish wonders is DanaG is ever not angry ;p
<vish> s/is/if
<czr_> dupondje, I'll have to defer the testing until evening, need to work now. will get back to you if I have a moment during the evening and manage to rescue the system.
<DanaG> yeah, when people aren't going around deliberately breaking stuff.
<rww> so never ;P?
<TrueSongMedia> lol
 * TrueSongMedia must agree with DanaG 
<DanaG> czr: check the bios... it may also have stuff like fan-always-on-when-on-ac (my HP does).
<DanaG> just curious: what system?
<czr_> DanaG, hp mini 5102
<DanaG> Ooh, what res screen?
<DanaG> I really want one of those.
<DanaG> Wish I could get one with that case... but with the Athlon Neo.
<czr_> hmm. I just packed it away (since it borks on kernel not finding root).
<DanaG> czr_: also interesting: that laptop is 32-bit UEFI.
<czr_> yes, noticed a setting to enable that in the bios
<czr_> never used UEFI. used EFI though. some years back
<DanaG> my EliteBook (8530w) has 64-bit uefi... but their memory map is broken.  it tries to put the framebuffer at 0x0.
<DanaG> And my PCI bridge winows are screwed up if I don't boot with CSM.
<czr_> broken bios? how "suprising" :-)
<czr_> hah.
<DanaG> Works fine with BIOS-based boot mode.
<DanaG> And supposedly the new ones do have working UEFI.
<TrueSongMedia> lol I love this
<TrueSongMedia> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/offsite/lucid-window-controls.png
<czr_> DanaG, you might want to check #543314 if you decide to get 5102.
<DanaG> I had some fun loading the Apple firewire drivers and booting my laptop from Firewire.
<DanaG> Couldn't suspend/resume with it, though.
<DanaG> what bugtracker?
<czr_> lp
<DanaG> bug 543314
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 543314 in linux "Frequently used NIC (Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4381) not supported" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/543314
<czr_> DanaG, it's not a biggie, but still, FYI
<DanaG> Wish I could get a hybrid of that and this: http://www.engadget.com/2009/12/10/onkyos-dx-dual-screen-laptop-is-a-far-better-deal-than-kohjinsh/
<czr_> heh, that's sick :-).
<DanaG> Yeah, badass.
<DanaG> Too bad they didn't make it tablet-able.
<DanaG> I also wish the HP one could do touch and 1366x768 at the same time.
<czr_> I think there's a touch option for the 5102 though
<czr_> I wanted mine cheap, so it doesn't have any extras
<DanaG> Yeah, but only with 1024x600.
<czr_> yeah, it sucks kind of.
<DanaG> er, gotta' go to bed soon.
<DanaG> Mon Mar 22 01:13:15 PDT 2010
<DanaG> =þ
<czr_> although it's still better than 701.
<TrueSongMedia> kklimonda, you might find this interesting http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/poll-do-you-want-ubuntu-window-controls.html
<DanaG> netbook my parents got me: samsung n130.  google it and "archwiki".
<TrueSongMedia> http://polldaddy.com/community/poll/2797956/?view=results
<czr_> DanaG, why archwiki?
<DanaG> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Samsung_N140
<DanaG> it's a useful resource.
<DanaG> anyway, off to bed I go.  running finch in screen on my elitebook running torrents.
<BUGabundo_remote> morning
<MindVirus> Hello.
<MindVirus> I upgraded successfully, with one final minor problem remaining.
<MindVirus> I used to use UNR; now, when I start Firefox, it's as if maximus was still running. I can't see the window bar.
<MindVirus> Wait -- this still happens with nautilus too. I will try to solve it myself then.
<Ian_Corne> http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/bgfas/this_was_surprisingly_very_well_produced_for/
<MindVirus> OK. Is there any way to kill maximus?
<Ian_Corne> oops sorry
<Elite1> hey guys ubuntu 10.4 beta 1 found my ati card right out of the box
<Elite1> i have full 1600x900
<Elite1> but now my wireless card is not working any ideas ?
<Elite1> i am trying to understand what this website is saying to do: http://madwifi.org/
<MindVirus> Can someone help me kill maximus?
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<Elite1> can i paste a few lines of text here from term ?
<MindVirus> Elite1: No. Pastebin.
<Elite1> ok
<Elite1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/399176/
<Elite1> how can i find out what wireless card i have ?
<TrueSongMedia> Ian_Corne, that's disgusting...
<MindVirus> TrueSongMedia: I personally think it's hilarious.
<TrueSongMedia> Yeeeah...no
<MindVirus> TrueSongMedia: Yeah... yeah.
<TrueSongMedia> lol
<MindVirus> TrueSongMedia: I cannot dispute what is disgusting to you, but what I can say is just because it's pornographic doesn't mean you should automatically dismiss it.
<MindVirus> (Unless you're at work or religious.)
<TrueSongMedia> Yeah... to me it does
<MindVirus> TrueSongMedia: There's a lot of beautiful art that is pornographic in nature.
<Ian_Corne> It does have a tag: "NSFW"
<MindVirus> TrueSongMedia: May I ask why?
<Ian_Corne> You should read the comments, some funny links in there :)
<MindVirus> TrueSongMedia: To me the only thing more beautiful than procreation is math; any sort of satire to me is automatically funny.
<MindVirus> Sex isn't taboo anymore.
<MindVirus> I believe it should be embraced. We should stop hiding from ourselves.
<MindVirus> /rant
<Ian_Corne> ah damn, this channel is logged..
<MindVirus> TrueSongMedia: Are you there? Does this conversation make you uncomfortable? I'll stop if it does.
<rww> MindVirus: This conversation is offtopic for Ubuntu's channels. I'd appreciate it if you could stop :)
<MindVirus> rww: Yes, sir.
<rww> ty :)
<MindVirus> Or ma'am. I don't know.
<MindVirus> Anyone know how I can kill maximus?
<MindVirus> It keeps getting restarted.
<TrueSongMedia> No, I'm still here. What I find offensive about such things is that it 1) degrades women and sexuality. and 2) makes sexuality a laughing matter when it should be something special shared within marriage.
<TrueSongMedia> And no, I don't know MindVirus
<TrueSongMedia> I had that issue when I tried the UNR on 9.04
<MindVirus> TrueSongMedia: Would you like to continue in PM?
<TrueSongMedia> wound up having to reinstall because I didn't want to mess with it
<TrueSongMedia> sure :)
<Elite1> can someone have a look at this and offer some kind of help please: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/399178/
<LinuxGuy2009>  Is there any way to export the radiance and ambience themes from Lucid thats installed on my netbook to put onto 9.04 installation on my desktop or is there a tar.gz of theme somewhere I can download?
<nperry> LinuxGuy2009: There is a ppa of them, let me find them :)
<LinuxGuy2009> nperry: Great
<nperry> LinuxGuy2009: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/03/ubuntu-lucid-light-themes-radiance-and.html
<LinuxGuy2009> nperry: Thank you so much for taking the time!
<nperry> LinuxGuy2009: Just follow the two commands for jaunty
<bjwebb> hmmmm, lucid doesn't seem to want to mount stuff for me
<DJones> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<stooj> Anyone installed lucid ubuntu beta1, then installed kubuntu-desktop?
<xsacha> hey guys. apparently there's a mystical fglrx driver, 8.721. i did an update on main ubuntu server, it's on 8.660. i searched the fglrx driver on launchpad, it's on 8.660. any ideas?
<Elite1> xsacha try here: http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache:Z4ZQTmHVResJ:bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php%3Fpid%3D728769+fglrx-installer+%282:8.721-0ubuntu1%29&cd=3&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca
<rww> xsacha: fglrx-installer (2:8.721-0ubuntu4) is the version on launchpad. it came out 22 hours ago, probably didn't hit your mirror yet.
<rww> ( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer )
<rww> oh, wait, I see
<xsacha> yeah :(
<rww> xsacha: it didn't get pushed out to the repositories yet for some reason, likely something to do with the beta freeze
<xsacha> that sucks...
<Elite1> rww i myself want to try and install that on ubuntu 9.10 32-bit think it will work ?
<xsacha> my system is sort of unusable without it. cant use any other fglrx due to Xorg incompatibility. opensource driver has no power management, so my laptop burns thru battery in an hour with massive heat and fan noise. this new fglrx is my only option
<rww> xsacha: shouldn't be too long before it comes out.
<Elite1> i was able to d/l this file fglrx-installer_8.721.orig.tar.gz
<rww> xsacha: you could try getting the .deb files from launchpad I guess, but I'd recommend just waiting
<stooj> Can anyone point me in the right direction for fixing gdm? I installed kubuntu-desktop and it broke gdm :(
<xsacha> oh i see. when i search launchpad it comes up with 660, but if i type in 721 manually, i can get the debs to appear :D
<rww> Elite1: yeah, that's not the file you want. If you're intent on fownloading it manually, you'd want the .deb files at the bottom of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.721-0ubuntu4/+build/1571791
<rww> or some of them. I'm not knowledgable enough about fglrx to know which are necessary for desktop users.
<Elite1> oh ok thanks rww
<Elite1> what about this code: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/399195/
<xsacha> yeah i actually want the one before that, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:8.721-0ubuntu4/+build/1571790   (amd64)
<rww> Elite1: that looks like an Arch package file, not an Ubuntu one.
<Elite1> oh ok thanks rww
<rww> though they're apparently using our orig tarball, I guess ATI didn't make it available elsewhere yet or something
<Elite1> it seems so
<Elite1> others have said that code works for them
<xsacha> yeah it's an early alpha of the 10.04 catalyst drivers (that is april).. the actual release isnt due for over a month
<xsacha> cause the 10.03 drivers (that arent even out yet) dont support this Xorg either
<rww> Elite1: other people... on the Arch forums you linked to? I imagine an Arch package file would work for them, yes :)
<Elite1> yes
<xsacha> ubuntu always seems to get these packages early
<rww> xsacha: I imagine some ATI users wouldn't be too happy if we didn't get them and ended up shipping without them. I guess ATI thinks there are enough Ubuntu fglrx users to work with us 'specially.
<xsacha> fglrx depends on libqtcore4? they use Qt? cool
<Elite1> i was very happy to see that my ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5470 works right out of the box with ubuntu 10.04 beta 1
<rww> xsacha: I think the catalyst control center does, yeah
<Elite1> but i was hoping to use this alpha driver on ubuntu 9.10 32-bit
<rww> oh, I totally missed the "9.10" part of your message =\
<xsacha> Elite1: someone on forum with your card said they got crazy increase in performance with this alpha driver
<xsacha> "Just tested Direct2D.It works great.Unbelievable actually,resizing sometimes stutters but that's when you have 15+tbas with youtube videos,...transformers in 1080p and HON(heroes of...)in background.And it didn't crash. Right now i'm the happiest guy in the world."
<Elite1> i just want to have my full 1600x900 screen
<xsacha> lol
<Elite1> so what do i have to do to install this new ati driver on 9.10 32-bit just run the .debs >?
<Elite1> i d/l'ed all of them
<rww> Elite1: I have no idea. They're built for 10.04, which uses a different version of Xorg and the kernel, so that likely wouldn't work.
<xsacha> Elite1: download all 4 debs, then sudo dpkg -i fglrx*
<xsacha> you might have dependency issues, resolve those, install again.
<Elite1> ok thank you xsacha :)
<xsacha> when it's installed run: aticonfig --initial
<Elite1> ok last time i try that it said no driver found
<xsacha> rww: hey have you noticed when installing some things from disc, it prompts you to insert disc (even though it's already in)? the solution is you have to unmount each time
<xsacha> Elite1: i dunno, the packages mustnt have been installed. make sure you dont have any errors from the sudo dpkg -i fglrx*
<xsacha> Elite1: should see lines like this: Setting up fglrx (2:8.721-0ubuntu4) ...
<Elite1> no i did not mean with this one i try to use the ATI Catalyst™ 10.2 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver
<xsacha> oh you arent using lucid lynx?
<Elite1> i just installed lucid lynx
<xsacha> oh ok
<Elite1> to test it
<Elite1> and my ati card works perfectly
<xsacha> should be fine :) i just did what i said above
<Elite1> i didn't have tp do anything
<xsacha> yeah ati card should work out of the box because it uses opensource driver. it's quite slow and has no power management for our cards though
<Elite1> it found my ati card right out of the box
<xsacha> you'll want the catalyst driver to play games
<Elite1> yes
<xsacha> the catalyst driver also has this new feature Direct2D that speeds up 2D operations like resizing and moving windows
<Elite1> but i need to see if i can get this to work on ubuntu 9.10 32-bit
<red> anyone know if lucid + samba is fixed yet?
<Elite1> if not i have to return this laptop for a refund
<xsacha> why cant u use it on 10.04?
<Elite1> well i can i guess
<Elite1> but i was not able to set up lvm
<Elite1> it failed
<Elite1> when i was installing
<xsacha> cant in 10.04 but can in 9.10?
<Elite1> yes lvm works perfectly in 9.10
<Elite1> i really like to have encryption in use
<Elite1> i use the alt. install of the cd so i can set up guided lvm encryption
<xsacha> im sure it'll be fixed soon anyway
<xsacha> probably some workaround if u check forum. like workaround i just did to get catalyst drivers
<Elite1> it said something about was not able to create partition
<Elite1> like the /dev/sda was locked or something
<xsacha> strange
<Elite1> sure is
<Elite1> maybe i will try again
<Elite1> now that Windows 7 is gone
<xsacha> dont know about that stuff sorry. i mean that shouldnt happen if ur doing text based install and didnt drop in to console to do anything out of the ordinary. id just take it as a bug. maybe try the new beta 1
<Elite1> i am using beta 1
<xsacha> oh :(
<Elite1> but its ok
<Elite1> i am sure April 29th will be a very good day
<xsacha> :) catalyst 10.04 wil be out officially by then
<xsacha> brb restart X
<Elite1> ok
<MindVirus> Can someone help me kill nautilus?
<MindVirus> I mean maximus. Sorry.
<Elite1> MindVirus This daemon is part of the session, in lucid, you can switch back to gnome session to not have it. As every session daemon, you can activate/deactivate them in System -> Preferences -> Startup apps which is the right and only way to stop session deamon.
<MindVirus> Elite1: It is not in that list.
<Elite1> you can read more here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maximus/+bug/396485
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396485 in maximus "No way to kill maximus" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<MindVirus> I have already read that bug.
<Elite1> oh ok
<Elite1> well i have to get ready for school cya guys later thanks everyone and good luck
<MindVirus> Sweet-o.
<MindVirus> Can anyone help me kill maximus?
<Sensiva> I have installed beta1 in vbox and X doesn't start anymore
<gnomefreak> MindVirus: did you try ps aux |grep maximus than kill -9 pin(whatever the pin # is
<MindVirus> gnomefreak: Yes.
<gnomefreak> MindVirus: than wait for the fix. maybe restart?
<MindVirus> gnomefreak: Eh?
<gnomefreak> restarting the system it should not load at start up IIRC
<gnomefreak> from what bug says disable maximus from starting up at login using the startup manager
<MindVirus> gnomefreak: And it doesn't exist in the startup manager.
<MindVirus> gnomefreak: Furthermore, logging out and back in would do.
<gnomefreak> ok give me a minute im reading bug atm
<gnomefreak> MindVirus: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maximus/+bug/396485/comments/6
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 396485 in maximus "No way to kill maximus" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<gnomefreak> that is last comment posted 6 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> crap forgot to remove "edge."
<gnomefreak> remove that part of link if you are not using LP edge
<gnomefreak> i suggest the gconf-editor
<MindVirus> gnomefreak: I just responded. I already did that.
<gnomefreak> MindVirus: and restarted after that?
 * gnomefreak never used it or installed it
<MindVirus> Yes.
<MindVirus> That option actually should take effect instantly.
<gnomefreak> MindVirus: remove it until bug is fixed?
<MindVirus> maximus?
<gnomefreak> MindVirus: yes there maybe other packages to remove as well maybe like if there is a maximus-server or something like that
<MindVirus> gnomefreak: ubuntu-netbook.
<MindVirus> Which I hope I don't have to remove.
<gnomefreak> MindVirus: it doesnt show it in depends but that doesnt always mean it wont remove something. you can try to remove it and it will give you the rest of the packages you need to remove than you decide if you still want to remove it
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<MindVirus> gnomefreak: I can either remove maximus, which will remove ubuntu-netbook, or not, which will retain both.
<MindVirus> gnomefreak: I can either remove maximus, which will remove ubuntu-netbook, or not, which will retain both.
<gnomefreak> anyone know how ipod support is (using rythembox or what not)
<red> ey
<red> whats the system tray app panel app called?
<red> with minimized to tray icons list
<gnomefreak> red: im not sure this bug is what you are seeing but here you go bug 396485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396485 in maximus "No way to kill maximus" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396485
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> sorry one minute
<gnomefreak> red: bug 396485  maybe this is your bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 396485 in maximus "No way to kill maximus" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/396485
<gnomefreak> damnit
<gnomefreak> ok here you go red bug 542343
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 542343 in cdbs "gnome-panel will not autostart on lucid" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/542343
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. removeing the light-themes  does not remove the Ambiance gnome-terminal profile.. Wonder if that counts as a bug.
<zniavre> it's  ubuntu-artwork no ?
<martron> hi, just installed lucid for fun, on second hard drive, new to ubuntu, how to see my windows hard drive?
<red> gnomefreak: nah, ty for trying to help thought
<red> the panel starts but is partly empty
<gnomefreak> np
<red> until I switch it to bottom and back up x)
<red> weird
<Pici> darn
<Svedrin> I just updated to lucid and now keep getting this error message for munin-node and nfs-{common,kernel-server}: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<Svedrin> I only find websites talkiing about chroots, but I'm in a VM instead...
<Svedrin> what should I do to fix this? :/
<Bittarman> VM's can still have chroots
<Bittarman> so the solution there probably still applies
<Svedrin> they suggest replacing /sbin/initctl with /bin/true
<Svedrin> but I'm not sure that's a good idea - I do want services to start :)
<Svedrin> and I'm not inside a chroot, it's the plain guest system
<Svedrin> or does ssh chroot somehow?
<Pirate_Hunter> hi anyone care to suggest a filesystem that is good at handling many files  in one volume, it will get accessed often, small files are created, written and removed. Was looking into reiserfs... but what is the other alternative?
<Svedrin> could dbus not running be the cause for this?
<HAMBURG> were can i get audio/x-private-ts-lpcm decoder ???
<HAMBURG> help
<HAMBURG> were can i get audio/x-private-ts-lpcm decoder ???
<gnomefreak> HAMBURG: please dont repeat. someone will help you if they know the answer
<HAMBURG> ok sorry
<OerHeks> HAMBURG, you still can't find restricted extra's when you search for 'restricted' ??
<HAMBURG> yes
<HAMBURG> i cant
<HAMBURG> its not there
<OerHeks> odd, it should be there, without extra steps
<OerHeks> Kubuntu-restricted and ubuntu-restricted
<pmatulis> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 39 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 32 kB
<HAMBURG> ill try apt-get it
<Dr_Willis> Has anyone noticed the default 'console' having sort of a purple tinge/color ?  Or are my eyes getting old...
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis, your eyes are fine :-D
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Thats new default gnome-terminal profile.
<Dr_Willis> not gnome-terminal but the Console.
<Dr_Willis> Gome terminal default annoys me because it has silly transparancy set
<Pici> Oh, It wouldn't suprise me if that was changed as well, but I can't check it here.
<Dr_Willis> It looks like the other box is using a framebuffer. and a purpleish tinge..
<HAMBURG> couldent get the package even with apt-get
<Dr_Willis> I normally disable the FB and stuff
<yofel> HAMBURG: do you have the multiverse repos enabled? (it's off by default)
<HAMBURG> yes
<HAMBURG> my other software tab in synaptic is
<HAMBURG> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<HAMBURG> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<yofel> you don't need the partner repos for that, just multiverse
<yofel> HAMBURG: so what goes wrong if you want to install ubuntu-r-e?
<HAMBURG> huh
<HAMBURG> im trying to get a decoder
<HAMBURG> that should (apparently) be in there
<Dr_Willis> what decoder?
<HAMBURG> sec
<HAMBURG> im reloading packages again
<HAMBURG> cant tell you while im doing that
<HAMBURG> audio/x-private-ts-lpcm decoder
<HAMBURG> that one
<yofel> Dr_Willis: he said audio/x-private-ts-lpcm before
<HAMBURG> ^
<HAMBURG> got it working
<HAMBURG> thanks for the help guys
 * Dr_Willis sends HAMBURG  the bill
<glance> grub-probe /target/
<glance> grub-probe: error: no mapping exists for `rootvg-rootlv'.
<glance> when reading on the bug-pages for grub2, the symtoms has bin seen before, but now it looks like they are back...
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. there is a purple tinge to the console - Not sure how they are setting that.
<Dr_Willis> yet somthing else to disable. :)
<zekoZeko> Dr_Willis: terminal -> change profile -> default :)
<zekoZeko> but i kinda like it this way.
<pmatulis> Dr_Willis: not sure what you mean.  i have switched to the console and i have normal light grey and black
<zekoZeko> pmatulis: gnome terminal has an "Ambiance" profile now, which is transparent and a little bit purple.
<pmatulis> zekoZeko: terminal != console
<Pici> Dr_Willis is talking about the VTs
<zekoZeko> oh
<zekoZeko> mine are black....
<zekoZeko> sorry for the misunderstanding, just dropped in here after the weekend :)
<Dr_Willis> its definatly NOT black on this one pc.. but the grub menu is black. so i know its not the Monitor
<Dr_Willis> seems the Vga16fb module is getting loaded. even tho i used the nofb option
<Dr_Willis> Anyone noticed that If you Upgrade, the users 'button order' getting changed to the Radiance default. (on the left) even IF the user had allready set to use a diffrent theme?
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Yes.
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  Thats really going to be an annoyance  for those that have /home seperate and several dozen+ users.
<Dr_Willis> I thouhg i saw it happen that way..  just wanted to double check.
<syk> hmm my volume icon seems to be gone. how do i get it back? lol
<yofel> syk: it's part of the indicator applet now
<syk> yofel, i dont understand
<yofel> syk: well, do you have the indicator applet in your panel?
<syk> yofel, i dont think so?
<yofel> syk: well, the audio control applet is now integrated into the indicator applet, so you need to add the indicator applet
<syk> yofel, ah ok ty
<Dr_Willis> let see... I got a Network Jack, a speaker, a Envelope, the date/time, a Funny Square and my name.. and a power button in my top panel :)
<Dr_Willis> Hard to tell which ones are  together.
<Dr_Willis> speaker + mail = indicator it seems.
<Dr_Willis> i just went to move that to the lower panel.. and it crashed. :) no speaker or mail icon now
<Dr_Willis> Thats a little annoying. I really dont want/need the Mail indicator thing.
<LinuxGuy2009> I didnt know that until now myself. Battery, bluetooth, volume, and indicator are all together on my netbook. Strange change.
<Dr_Willis> I dont see what we are gaining by 'mergeing' what looks like 2 applets into One.
<jmcantrell> how do i get rid of that envelope notification icon?
<Dr_Willis> jmcantrell:  you dont without getting rid of the spealer/volume also
<deanus> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<LinuxGuy2009> jmcantrell: Yeah theres at least 4 icons that I see that are linked now. Kinda goofy.
<jmcantrell> it's so pointless.
<jmcantrell> deanus: thanks for that link
<LinuxGuy2009> At least they didnt mess with something important like eyeballs in my panel.
<jmcantrell> hehe
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html   gotta bookmark that. I see a Future FAQ answer there
<ianmartin> hi, having problems with X/logging in with lucid.  Having logged in at the user prompt it hangs showing the background and the wait timer.  If I kill X and log in again it works fine.  How can I find my problem?
<Dr_Willis_> ive noticed similer quirks ianmartin  -  try the alt-ctrl F1 through F9 - On my system for some odd reason i actually had 2 X sessiosn getting started.
<jmcantrell> i wish there were a theme similar to the default, but looked ok with the window controls being on the right side and reordered
<Dr_Willis_> I found it easier to just sudo apt-get remove light-themes
<Dr_Willis_> or whatever its called
<jmcantrell> Dr_Willis_: what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis_> i remove that silly theme. :)
<jmcantrell> heh. what theme do you use?
<h00k> I just opened bug 544177 against go-home-applet on Ubuntu Netbook Edition
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544177 in go-home-applet "Icon doesn't match new theme and branding in Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544177
<h00k> I wonder if it'll stick
<Dr_Willis_> Ive so many issues on my netbook that has UNR + normal Ubuntu-desktop installed.. its scary
<Dr_Willis_> :)
<BoondoKlife> hrm something odd is afoot, the bug report for the samba mounting asks to run stacktrace, but I can not find the pstack package in the repos. The packages site says it should be there. Can anyone else see it?
<genii> BoondoKlife: I see the 32 bit there but not 64 bit
<BoondoKlife> genii: Ok, that makes me feel better. I didnt notice the i386 at the end. wonder why there is not a 64bit.
<yofel> hm, pstack is indeed i386 only
<yofel>     pstack |      1.2-1 | lucid/universe | source, i386
<BoondoKlife> should there not be a 64bit version?
<yofel> no idea, maybe a bug report would be nice, but pstack doesn't seem to have changed since dapper :/
<h00k> Does this help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<BoondoKlife> h00k: Thanks
<h00k> BoondoKlife: :)
<Damascene> could some one test this link with vlc
<Damascene>  http://www.khayma.com/tajweed/taha/lameyatebnalqayem.mp3
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BoondoKlife> I dont use compiz, is it safe to completely remove it from my system?
<electro> Is there a workaround for flash / firefox 3.6 yet?
<electro> i haven't been able to find one on the net
<electro> and its 64bit
<yofel> electro: the bug report about that has a workaround
<yofel> electro: (if you're talking about bug 410407)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "Clicking on items in Flash player does nothing [READ DESCRIPTION]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<electro> yeah
<electro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/529153
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 529153 in flashplugin-nonfree "flash player not available after upgrade to lucid" [Undecided,New]
<yofel> electro: oh, you don't have flash at all?
<waltercool> fluendo vs ugly? For mp3 playback?
<Pici> YingFan: The schedule in the topic might answer what you're looking for.
<YingFan> how is the the release schedule for betas in ubuntu done? The beta exist all from the start and is continously built on until it becames the next standard release or does e.g. the beta1 a specific date to its release?
<YingFan> oops, was typing...
<Pici> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<YingFan> ok thanks pici, will check milestones
<woodyjlw> im running the 10.04 and have had it for 2 weeks now and it is the best by far! every problem I had with wake and suspend is fixed and I have better 3d support and all the other little bugs I had with older ubuntu ver. is fixed so far....only thing I have not gotten to work properly is wicd but I am sure it will be fixed by final release......very very pleased so far
<OerHeks> same here, woodyjlw :-)
<woodyjlw> running an hp l2000 lance armstrong laptop
<YingFan> woodyjlw what about new hardware support? SATA3?
<woodyjlw> dont have sata
<woodyjlw> so I dont know
<woodyjlw> going to build a new desk top soon and want to build it for ubuntu to run on so i will be doing lots of research soon for best video card that is supported by linux
<YingFan> nvidia vs ati as usual I guess
<woodyjlw> yep
<woodyjlw> i hear nvidia is better supported
<YingFan> I know nvidia is easier on mac for sure, so assume same goes for linux
<tgpraveen12> ati is better in long term even if not using linux. and their open source drivers are going to be good
<tgpraveen12> though nvidia has pretty good but proprietary drivers
<woodyjlw> if that is case I want to use ati but so far I am not impressed with them on linux
<YingFan> probably, but the 'are going to' is usally the deal breaker
 * yofel makes a note that noveau is going to get better too...
 * charlie-tca thinks it depends on the day of the week as to which is better
<woodyjlw> it has been easier for me to install ubuntu and teach the basics of it to people then to constantly clean the viruses from there MS all the time and I have noticed that all the people I have switched have been very happy with it
<woodyjlw> so this 10.04 will be very nice to start installing for friends
<tgpraveen12> woodyjlw: well for common folks/non power users ubuntu is defienetely better
<jmcantrell> the darklooks theme with the default icon theme looks good. :)
<woodyjlw> my goal is to switch as many friends and family to it as I can
<YingFan> Stable release should be better for introductions
<woodyjlw> I do like the software installer a lot better
<woodyjlw> easier for new people to use
<woodyjlw> and irc is great support to
<woodyjlw> I show them irc and google and they are able to fix most problems without calling me all the time too lol. ubuntu has great support
<arand> woodyjlw: One problem with irc is that the support in empathy is, rather lacking.
<YingFan> any better place than devel-announce to look for a supported hardware list of some sort?
<woodyjlw> most hardware info I find with google or forums
<woodyjlw> when is the final release for ununtu 10.04 ?
<YingFan> 29th apr
<KB1JWQ> woodyjlw: See the /topic
<arand> woodyjlw: See schedule in topic ;)
<woodyjlw> oh ok
<sno> afternoon all, 10.04 amd64 can't seem to resize my ext4 or ntfs partitions, am i missing something? worked fine in 9.04, the otion is gray'd out during install or if i manually open gparted
<sno> im using the latest beta
<rsk> are you opening gparted as root?
<sno> rsk yes
<sno> gksudo gparted
<arand> sno: or are the partition locked?
<sno> arand: i don't belive so, i mounted them first to verify which was which, then right click -> umount and opened gparted after
<arand> sno: gparted has a lock symbol if they are
<sno> i see, ill try again here *boots laptop*
<CalmvsKhaos> How can I tell which version of Gnome I have by command line?
<arand> sno: or a key symbol, rather
<sno> CalmvsKhaos: dpkg -l | grep -i gnome is a good start
<CalmvsKhaos> sno, ok ty :)
<sno> yw
<sno> hmm definately no lock type symbol arand , uploading screenie now
<alieno> hi everybody. just curious, a new icon appeared on my indicator applet. http://imagebin.ca/view/2luZZSu.html. anybody knows what is it?
<ouinecayveune> is that blutooth ?
<alieno> ouinecayveune, possibly. but I've got the "regular" bluetooth one showing as well
<ZykoticK9> Nvidia 6150 (onboard) video is booting system to a text login (X is not starting) - I've tried without an Xorg.conf and with nvidia-settings Xorg.conf = same result.  Nvidia-xorg, X log at http://pastebin.com/6f4CiBSj -- without an xorg.conf X log at http://pastebin.com/0S5cA6ip
<alieno> and is not telling me anything, nor with mouse over neither with clicks
<Dr_Willis_> i would guess bluetooth
<YingFan> bluetooth with caries
<Dr_Willis_> unless you changed a theme and got diffrent icons
<alieno> nope, original theme
<alieno> it's a bit weird cause is mute
<sno> hmm finding it tough to take a screenshot, installed gimp and it doesn't seem to have the option to take a delayed screenshot anymore, pressing screenshot button on keyboard doesn't work when right clicking a menu item, doh!
<arand> sno: sleep 5 && gnome-screenshot
<tgpraveen12> sno: applications->accessories->take screenshot
<ZykoticK9> sno, the regular Gnome screenshot has an adjustable time option
<sno> oh great, thanks to all
<sno> http://i.imgur.com/zxr8g.png thats the pic , notice how resize is gray'd out
<sno> same happens for the ntfs partition(s)
<arand> sno: odd, and no change if you swapoff?
<alieno> about http://imagebin.ca/view/2luZZSu.html   . do you think is it too much for a bug report? :)
<arand> sno: and no further clues if you check out information for the partition
<KB1JWQ> alieno: Hold.
<KB1JWQ> alieno: I just show an icon?
<sno> aha that was it arand , great thanks
<sno> turned off swap, resize option is available :)
<alieno> KB1JWQ, yeah, is an icon in the indicator applet
<alieno> KB1JWQ, but I think is confusing because I've already got a bluetooth icon and most important, the new icon is not interactive in any way
<KB1JWQ> Oh, I don't want to file a bug report until I'm sure it actually is a bug, but I can't seem to remove the Universal Access Preferences indicator from the top bar.
<arand> sno: hmm, that might be eligable for a bug report if there aren't one already... There should at least be an informative warning that swap locks gparted functions...
<sno> arand: intersting, i honestly don't know if this happened in earliler versions, will try 9.10 live image and see
<alieno> KB1JWQ, sure no rush
<Pici> KB1JWQ: I believe  theres an option in System>Preferences>Preffered Applications that has to do with accessability, perhaps that might do it? I'm just guessing here.
<arand> sno: I know swap inside an extended partition will show the same behaviour, but apparently the master container of the primary four acts similarly, it seems..
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Yeah, I'm checking launchpad to see if anyone else has reported it, as a starting point.
<sno> guess it would be understandable if using extended partitions, but im not so *shrug*
<KB1JWQ> Pici: Mind if I PM you?
<Pici> KB1JWQ: go ahead.
<KB1JWQ> (Unrelated to the issue)
<Pici> (its still okay)
 * arand is off
<deanus> Is fglrx available/installable yet?
<Dr_Willis_> ive heard mention that it is.. but ive no idea
<ZykoticK9> deanus, you might want to check the status/comments in bug #494699 and see what people are saying there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494699
<Imperion> help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436138 (3D rendering abysmally slow)
<KB1JWQ> FOund the solution to my question.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6383300 solved it, but that was extremely un-intuitive.  Is it worth filing a bug report for?
<deanus> trying the amd64 fglrx debs now.
<deanus> dont know why I need lib32gcc1 libc6-i386  tho...oh well i`ll go along with it
<deanus> cool, it installed/built..  ATI Fire GL appears in hardware drivers.
<deanus> here goes...
<deanus> it works.
<deanus> had to do aticonfig --initial before desktop effects could be enabled,
<deanus> or use CCC
<deanus> it boots up using a low res splash screen tho..
<plitter> is there a way to update alpha 3 to beta 1?
<BUGabundo_remote> plitter: sure
<BUGabundo_remote> run you fav apt interface
<BUGabundo_remote> its that easy
<BUGabundo_remote> actually I'm wrong
<BUGabundo_remote> you can't get Beta1... we are past it now.
<plitter> we are?
<plitter> no we aint, i just downloaded it
<BUGabundo_remote> plitter: I would go with : $ sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> or update-manager
<BUGabundo_remote> plitter: B1 is 5 days old... trust me
<BUGabundo_remote> you already have a bunch of updates after it
<BUGabundo_remote> tip: zsync to a daily image, when ever you want to get a newer test iso
<ZykoticK9> plitter, "best1" is just a point in time, there have been updates - so now it's past, examples of this are in Update Manager as well as new Daily ISOs
<Pici> *beta1
<plitter> not exactly sure what u meant but doing the upgrade with the commands now:)
<Pici> sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<BUGabundo_remote> Pici: nothing is requiring full-upgrade
<Pici> BUGabundo_remote: I always do it anyway.
<BUGabundo_remote> and running it without being sure of the consequeces can do more evil then good
<BUGabundo_remote> oh me too
<BUGabundo_remote> I just don't accept the changes
<BUGabundo_remote> I just want to know what they are
<ZykoticK9> Fresh install from beta1 (Mythbuntu) cd, now fully updated - Nvidia 6150 (onboard) video fails to start X - tried with no xorg.conf as well as nvidia-settings xorg.conf = same result.  Nvidia-xorg, X log at http://pastebin.com/6f4CiBSj -- without xorg.conf at http://pastebin.com/0S5cA6ip
<BUGabundo_remote> alias aptitudeupgrade='sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade ; sudo aptitude full-upgrade'
<technoviking> ZykoticK9: same here
<ZykoticK9> technoviking, same gfx card?  same Mythbuntu?
<technoviking> nvidia card with Ubuntu
<technoviking> keeps going to safe graphic mode
<ZykoticK9> technoviking, on my other nvidia system it is working fine (from alpha2 install mind you)
<technoviking> will work with 173 driver, but crappy video output
<flodine> can someone tell me why lucid is working my hard drive when im doing nothing.
<CalmvsKhaos> In Ubuntu having issue Does anyone know of a work around for alt-sysRq-k or even REISUB doesnt do anything? Ive searched google no luck :(
<flodine> anyone else running a t42p with lucid and after install harddrive still working.
<gnomefreak> flodine: does it happen when you restart?
 * gnomefreak thinks its hardware profiling that is causing it
<flodine> yes sir and im not doing anything
<ZykoticK9> flodine, try running "top" and see what's using memory/cpu that could be accessing your HD
<abhi_nav> wll you recommend me to use beta 10.04 and upgrade it to final 10.04? I want it for day to day use. I want stable version. But cant wait one month. Or should I now Install 9.10 and when final 10.04 comes upgrade to it?
<gnomefreak> abhi_nav: use 9.10 until 10.04 is stable
<ZykoticK9> abhi_nav, if "stable" is your main concern - then wait till final
<gnomefreak> best ^^^
<Pici> Lord-Rahl: On a terminal, you can use: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<abhi_nav> but how to know that when 10.04 becomes stable?
<gnomefreak> abhi_nav: in april of 2010
<Lord-Rahl> How can I do a inplace upgrade from 9.10 kubuntu to kubuntu 10.4
<Traveler7> is it beta or RC?
<gnomefreak> Lord-Rahl: kde has an update manager of some sort i thought
<gnomefreak> Traveler7: beta1
<abhi_nav> gnomefreak: can i do like, e.g. have beta and accept whatever it performance, because just matter of one month, and then upgrade?
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9^^
<gnomefreak> abhi_nav: there is still breakage so if everyday use i would not upgrade until final
<Pici> Lord-Rahl: Did you see my reply, I answered before you asked.
<Traveler7> any major bugs
<Lord-Rahl> pici
<BluesKaj> Lord-Rahl, you can do the command to upgrade in the terminal once the final stable release is issued
<Lord-Rahl> Pici: yup thanks that worked :)
<abhi_nav> gnomefreak: but then upgradation from 9.10 to 10.04 wll have its own new bugs?
<Pici> Lord-Rahl: Great :)
<gnomefreak> Traveler7: we can not accuratly answer that question
<Traveler7> gnomefreak :) where can i take the beta but netbook remix
<gnomefreak> abhi_nav: a system is never without bugs but the worst of them are normally fixed by release. since it is a LTS its best to wait
<gnomefreak> Traveler7: i dont understand what you mean
<gnomefreak> upgrade == beta1
<gnomefreak> doesnt much matter what you are running
<Traveler7> gnomefreak i need ubuntu for the 9" netbooks
<Lord-Rahl> Pici: I search for two day for that command on the web.:)
<abhi_nav> gnomefreak: so what should I do? 1. Wait for 10.04 and then fresh clean install of 10.04 or 2. Now Install 9.10 and when 10.04 comes upgrade to it? which one?
<BluesKaj> Lord-Rahl, or you can upgrade from 9.10 with the command sudo do-release-upgrade -d , if you want to upgrade to 10.04 before it's officially released
<gnomefreak> abhi_nav: upgrade when 10.04 is stable
<abhi_nav> gnomefreak: ok thanx
<Pici> BluesKaj: I assume thats what he was asking.
<abhi_nav> ZykoticK9 and gnomefreak: thank you!
<gnomefreak> Traveler7: IIRC there is a netboot remix
<Lord-Rahl> BluesKaj: yep thanks i good now :)
<gnomefreak> abhi_nav: np
<abhi_nav> :)
<Traveler7> hmm
<ZykoticK9> gnomefreak, you mean "netbook edition" ;) it was renamed
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> yeah that than :)
<gnomefreak> im not seeing it on daily site
<Lord-Rahl> is it true that in this release xorg does not have a xorg.conf file?
<gnomefreak> Lord-Rahl: correct
<Lord-Rahl> gnomefreak: do you know if ati and nvidia have drivers release for this new vrs? i have both desktop and laptop
<gnomefreak> vrs?
<CalmvsKhaos> In Ubuntu having issue Does anyone know of a work around for alt-sysRq-k or even REISUB doesnt do anything? Ive searched google no luck :(
<Lord-Rahl> gnomefreak: I mean no xorg file bot write one as you know
<gnomefreak> Lord-Rahl: you mean that ther eis a file that replaced it?
<ZykoticK9> Lord-Rahl, the xorg not being present happened in Kamic first.  there is nvidia drivers.  ati i'm not sure, see bug #494699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494699
<lorenz__> hi guys
<lorenz__> I'm having an issue with empathy - I cannot sign on anymore
<BluesKaj> Lord-Rahl, after installing the nvidi-current driver for your card , do sudo nvidi-xconfig and that command will write new xorg.conf file for the setup
<jmcantrell> is ubuntu one optional in lucid?
<BluesKaj> err nvidia
<lorenz__> more specifially, I cannot set my status to anything via the MeMenu (I thnk that is what it is called)
<lorenz__> am I missing a package or something?
<lorenz__> am I alone here?
<jmcantrell> the weather on the clock applet is not showing? is there anything i can do to force a refresh or something?
<Lord-Rahl> BluesKaj: Thanks I was not sure if Xorg would read a file if present. This confirms my thought it would
<jmcantrell> lorenz__: just use pidgin
<lorenz__> that's not really the solution I was hoping for, jmcantrell
<tgpraveen12> lorenz__: me menu is for twitter and other broadcast accounts
<jmcantrell> empathy blows
<ZykoticK9> lorenz__, when you click on the "me menu" is everything grey?  is empathy running and are you signed into some networks?
<tgpraveen12> not to set chat status
<lorenz__> Zykotick9: right, everything is grey - empathy is running and I'm not signed in to any network (it says I'm set to offline)
<tgpraveen12> lorenz__: the status msg cant be seet. but available/busy can be set
<lorenz__> it's greyed out for me
<tgpraveen12> lorenz__: use gwibber to configure an account and it wont be greyed out
<ZykoticK9> lorenz__, in empathy sign into something - then it will be ungreyed in me menu
<tgpraveen12> use broadcast in messaging indicator
<lorenz__> but how can I sign in to something in empathy? there is no "connect" button or anything, is there?
<lorenz__> I have set up several gwibber accounts, but they won't sign in either
<ZykoticK9> lorenz__, i use pidgin instead for im so i can't help with empathy - but once you getting empathy straight i'm guessing me menu will work
<lorenz__> sorr,y actually gwibber is online and working (facebook feed)
<dabaR> Wow, moved the window manipulation icons.
<BluesKaj> Lord-Rahl, if you do a clean install , then the nvidia-current driver should install from the kernel source and you should be fine.
<dabaR> !mac-style
<dabaR> Any links to places talking about that?
<lorenz__> foudn the setting to go online in empathy, but it won't sign in...
<ZykoticK9> dabaR, http://www.workswithu.com/2010/03/16/why-window-button-placement-doesnt-matter/
<lorenz__> ah, if anyone cares: I had to disable and re-enable the accounts im empathy to get it working
<ZykoticK9> lorenz__, and does the me menu work now?
<dabaR> ZykoticK9: thanks very much, great links.
<dabaR> link
<lorenz__> menu works now, yes
<lorenz__> just....no contacts are shown as online...this is weird
<Lin> where can I get a howto to upgrade 9.10 to 10.04?
<guntbert> Lin: remember 10.4 is still beta
<Lin> guntbert, remembered =D
<guntbert> Lin: so "upgrade " may not be the correct word ... :-)
<Lin> guntbert, im just asking cause do-release-upgrade -d isnt working.
<Lin> guntbert, I will do the old fashioned way, open /etc/apt/sources.list ;-)
<guntbert> Lin: sorry I never did this in the beta state - so no hints from me
<ZykoticK9> Lin, are you using KDE by chance?
<Lin> ZykoticK9, no
<gnomefreak> Lin: run update-manager -d
<ZykoticK9> Lin, ok just checking
<gnomefreak> that should do it
<Lin> ok.. trying now =D only 12 files to update ;-)
<Lin> i cannot call it a complete update to 10.04
<lorenz__> well, I feel there are not too many empathy lovers on here
<lorenz__> thanks for the help anyway, I'll figure out what the problem is...
<Lin> not many. I really dont care =D
<gnomefreak> may have to update packages before the upgrade to 10.04
<Lin> both work to me
<Lin> but i didnt like that consolidations on a single icon
<gnomefreak> Lin: when you can upgrade you will see a button to press for dist upgrade
<BluesKaj> Lin, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Lin> BluesKaj, Checking for a new ubuntu release
<Lin> No new release found
<gnomefreak> Lin: does lsb_release -a tell you that you are on lucid or karmic
<BluesKaj> Lin, odd then you must have it already, what does lsb_release -a say ?
<gnomefreak> :)
<Lin> Codename:	karmic
<dabaR> Also the http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1 shows how to test the beta
<dabaR> BluesKaj: Are you from ex-Yugoslavia by any chance?
<BluesKaj> dabaR, nope, Canada
<dabaR> BluesKaj: I live in Canada too. I just thought because of your nick. What's the story with the nick?
<guntbert> !ot | dabaR
<ubottu> dabaR: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<BluesKaj> dabaR, Kaj is my first name , rhymes with sky , and I play drums in a blues/rock band , hence the nick :)
<dabaR> BluesKaj: cool.
<BluesKaj> dabaR, i'm near Sudbury ON, where are you ?
<gnomefreak> who was it with the ati bug? i found the bug report for it
<dabaR> BluesKaj: In Winnipeg Manitoba.
<dabaR> Well, there is only one winnipeg, probably.
<BluesKaj> yup, been there a few times ,,spent asummer in the Whiteshell , Lac Du Bonnet...long ago :)
<jmcantrell> how do i turn off the sound when the login screen appears?
<JoshuaL> im having troubles with wpa2 enterprise connections
<Lin> even after a apt-get-update; update-manager -d ; do-release-upgrade -d (returns No new releas found).
<JoshuaL> i can connect fine but the connection is instable, altough it does appear to be connected
<Lin> lsb_release -a returns karmic, how can I upgrade to 10.04?
<BluesKaj> lin have you updated your sources.list ?
<Lin> not yet. I will update now and do a old fashined dist-upgrade ;-)
<rye> Lin, doublecheck the sources list, possibly some older upgrade failed leaving you with lucid deb links?
<BluesKaj> Lin, run this : sudo aptitude install update-manager-core
<Lin> BluesKaj, i did already =D
<Lin> now im running with sources pointing to lucid repos.
<Lin> will run a upgrade now
<gnomefreak> Lin: comment out any extrea repos you have
<Lin> i did
<BluesKaj> Lin, then run this sudo sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> k
<Lin> lol. Im asking because i have tried everything =D
<gnomefreak> not everything :)
<Lin> BluesKaj, this method i know. I do it snce debian 2.0, im trying to do something more ubuntu way =D
<Lin> im trying to feel like a regular user.
<Lin> ok. regular users dont go to beta
<BluesKaj> Lin, it's the same command as debian
<Lin> BluesKaj, debian dont have do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> kubuntu/ubuntu is debian based\
<Lin> you mean, use .deb packages. ;-)
<BluesKaj> lin did you try the command I posted above , sudo sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Lin> BluesKaj, this works =D
<Lin> 3 hours and 8 minutes left ;-) thank you all!
<BluesKaj> lin , I hope it goes well for you :)
<Lin> BluesKaj, if dont.. I can handle ;-)
<FFForever> anyone notice xorg flickers for a second every now and then on the lower half of the screen
<Lord-Rahl> I choose the wrong boot drive in grub when doing the upgrade. what is the command so I may reselect the right one grub-update?
<technoviking> Is anyone experiencing this bug and can confirm? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/532436
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532436 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "nvidia driver sometime does not load at boot" [Undecided,New]
<devurandom> Hi!
<technoviking> ZykoticK9: try restarting gdm, and see if nvidia loads, maybe the same bug I'm having
<ZykoticK9> technoviking, doesn't help here.  Thanks for the suggestion though.
<devurandom> Is it possible to install Kubuntu 10.04_beta1 in e.g. german? The install automatically chooses english and no option to for me to choose.
<high-rez> I think the boot menu on the dvd lets you select your language...
<devurandom> I did that, the livecd desktop is in german already.
<high-rez> But the install menus aren't localized?
<devurandom> Nope, ubiquity is fully in english.
<devurandom> But now it is "downloading language packs"... Does it have to do that for english, too?
<Equs> devurandom, apparently yes
<BUGabundo_remote> devurandom: no
<FFForever> no love for me?
<rye> devurandom, yes
<devurandom> Is this a vote of the majority? ;)
<Equs> well it did for me too
<devurandom> But I think I saw some engb packages before, so I guess "yes" is the correct answer. ;)
<quentusrex> Anyone here able to help debug a network driver instability issue?
<quentusrex> I have had a bug that has lasted since 8.10, and seems to still be in 10.04
<quentusrex> It is a known bug, and others have had issues as well
<ChogyDan> quentusrex: does it have a bug report?
<quentusrex> yes, here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/347711
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 347711 in linux "Realtek RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller Unstable on Jaunty" [Unknown,In progress]
<quentusrex> The only way to 'reset' the driver to get access again is to run "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<quentusrex> and that will last for 'a while' under max network load
<quentusrex> then it dies again.
<git__> "unable to enumerate USB device" bug is bothering me
<git__> occassionally my usb mouse would not work
<quentusrex> ChogyDan, I have setup a testing system and I am able to reproduce the issue on demands
<quentusrex> demand*
<quentusrex> it only takes me about 20-30 minutes to cause the networking to fail.
<ChogyDan> quentusrex: have you tried the .33 kernel?
<quentusrex> ChogyDan, I have this motherboard: http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Motherboard/Products_Spec.aspx?ClassValue=Motherboard&ProductID=3160&ProductName=GA-P55-UD4P
<ChogyDan> quentusrex: btw, I can't really help
<ChogyDan> quentusrex: you should post upstream
<mikelifeguard> Did the design team make a decision about keeping min/max/close buttons on the left vs right for the final release?
<quentusrex> ChogyDan, no I have not tried that kernel
<technoviking> My nvidia driver goes into safe mode when I boot into Lucid. restarting gdm will make the nvidia and X load properly. Anyideas what is causing the problem. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/532436
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532436 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "nvidia driver sometime does not load at boot" [Undecided,New]
<Equs> mikelifeguard,  who knows but there is an easy fix if you install ubuntu tweak
<mikelifeguard> Equs: yeah, I have that already. I'm more concerned about what the UI team is doing.
<mikelifeguard> On that note, does notify-osd still put the notifications randomly in the middle of your screen?
<mc44> mikelifeguard: yes, and yes :p
<mikelifeguard> mc44: ohaithar
<mikelifeguard> Was their decision to move back to buttons on the right?
<mc44> hahaha. No.
<jmcantrell> what is the reasoning for moving it to the left? it seems like such a ridiculous and annoying change
<mikelifeguard> They must have some nice drugs.
<mikelifeguard> jmcantrell: More like pointless - the notify-osd thing is much worse :)
<mikelifeguard> When users repeatedly report your feature as a bug, *it isn't a feature, it is a bug*
<jmcantrell> mikelifeguard: i don't use notify-osd. where did it place the messages before?
<mikelifeguard> in the corner
<jmcantrell> ah
<mikelifeguard> like any sane notification system would do
<mikelifeguard> instead, it is now against the side of the screen, but randomly ... not in the corner, just... weirdly floating in the middle of nowhere about an inch from the top O___x
<jmcantrell> is there an ubuntu-like distro that doesn't try to impose stuff like this on its users?
<mikelifeguard> jmcantrell: mint is nice
<mc44> mikelifeguard: well, to be fair, it's not randomly there, there is a reason (not that I agree with it)
<mikelifeguard> even better, notify-osd can't be configured, even though the ui to configure it is still there :D
<jmcantrell> mikelifeguard: i saw that. keeping it in mind
<tgpraveen12> jmcantrell: u want to use GNOME upstream version it seems.
<tgpraveen12> Fedora is good for it i hear though havent used it.
<tgpraveen12> if u are an advanced user try arch.
<mikelifeguard> mc44: Like I said, they have some nice drugs
<ChogyDan> anyone ever use enlightenment?
<mikelifeguard> tgpraveen12: That's spelled "you."
 * mikelifeguard runs
<jmcantrell> tgpraveen12: i just want to use a distro that is as easy to install and configure as ubuntu, but doesn't try to impose stuff like ubuntu
<ChogyDan> jmcantrell: that is kinda a catch22, its easy to configure _because_ they make decisions for users before hand
<pmatulis> that's right
<jmcantrell> ChogyDan: not really. forcing users to use empathy and putting window controls on the left side is an imposition that has nothing to do with simplicity
<deanus> "Forcing" ?  not really..
<jmcantrell> deanus: forcing is probably a bit much, but they're definitely imposing it
<mikelifeguard> It isn't about forcing anything on anyone. It is about making good UI design decisions. Canonical brags about having a world-class UI team, and in many cases they've done excellent work. But I also find it hard to believe that a world-class UI team would make this kind of error.
<deanus> jmcantrell, empathy is there as a default app, like every other app there.. there aint no one preventing you installing pidgin.. so imposing is wrong too
<ChogyDan> jmcantrell: empathy was a decision made by gnome, right?  (I still use pidgin btw)
<tgpraveen12> ChogyDan: yes
<mikelifeguard> Luckily it isn't my money being wasted on paying for the bad decisions, it is just my time in dealing with them.
<deanus> network-manager is the default, i use wicd, go figure
<jmcantrell> you're free to disagree. i still see it as an imposition
<BluesKaj> deanus, jmcan
<deanus> I really dont see what all the fuss is about.. you dont like something, you change it.  Thats always been the way with linux
<BluesKaj> wicd is solid , nm is flaky ...that's my experience
<jmcantrell> it seems that they are not giving us sane defaults to start with
<JoshuaL> im having problems with wpa2 enterprise, i already reported the bug a few months ago¸and there it is still marked as new
<yofel> JoshuaL: which bug?
<Saviq> hi all, trying to get a xubuntu 10.4b1 alternate install onto a usb stick, tried unetbootin and dd so far, neither worked... can anyone report any success installing without an optical drive?
<JoshuaL> yofel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/520111
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 520111 in network-manager "network-manager unstable connection WPA2-Enterprise" [Undecided,New]
<Saviq> I can't get it to boot at all, with unetbootin it shouts about a floppy (sic!) missing
<Saviq> with dd it completely ignores the stick and boots from hd
<deanus> usb startup creator?
<yofel> JoshuaL: hm, do you get any messages in /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog or the output of 'dmesg' when this happens?
<kklimonda> Saviq: have you tried usb-creator-gtk ?
<deanus> I personally use http://psychoticspoon.blogspot.com/2009/01/booting-multiple-livecds-from-single.html  as I have a large stick and its easy puttin iso`s to.
<JoshuaL> yofel,  i have no idea to be honest
<Saviq> kklimonda: it will only work from an installed system?
<yofel> JoshuaL: oh, and can you plese run 'apport-collect 520111' after this happens to you again so we get a bit more information on the bug to work with? Thx.
<Saviq> k, will get a VM running
<quentusrex> ChogyDan, post upstream? where?
<yofel> JoshuaL: if you just say that it's unstable it could be anything from the applet, n-m itself to the kernel driver that's buggy
<BluesKaj> jmcantrell, IMO nm and pulseaudio are examples of apps with a dev's agenda behind them , theynwork for some setps but not nall
<JoshuaL> yofel, can i do it now? it happend earlier today when i was at school (and school blocks the ubuntu bug report tool)
<mikelifeguard> BluesKaj: You mean world domination? :o
<ChogyDan> quentusrex: see the link to the kernel bug?
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: they are both examples of the software that have to deal with messy drivers and whose developers decided to do things the right way
<yofel> JoshuaL: yes (I think)
<BetaClone> Anyone knows why the SpeedLevel and Accel options are removed from xsetwacom in Lucid?
<Saviq> kklimonda: will I be able to create a 10.4 installation stick from 9.10 installed?
<BetaClone> Or any ideas for where to find more about it? X11 irc channel or is it a Wacom issue?
<kklimonda> Saviq: you should be
<Saviq> kklimonda: ok thanks, will try
<JoshuaL> yofel, To finish authorizing the application identified as apport-collect to access Launchpad on your behalf you should go back to the application window in which you started the process and inform it that you have done your part of the process.
<JoshuaL> yofel, nothing happens when that message shows up
<msandbu> howdy, anyone know howto install xbmc for lucid?
<yofel> JoshuaL: hm, it should open your default browser at that point, does it give you a link?
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, nm worked for 24 hrs on this laptop and pulseaudio prevented alsa  from working til I removed it
<yofel> JoshuaL: are you using karmic or lucid btw
<JoshuaL> yofel, lucid, and yes it opens the browser and asks for permission (which i accept) but after that message nothing happens
<yofel> JoshuaL: did you press enter in the terminal?
<JoshuaL> yofel, ah i started it via alt+f2 :)
<yofel> oh, honestly no idea what happens in that case..., abort it and try again... I guess
<JoshuaL> yofel, via terminal it works. ty
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: most problems with both pulseaudio and network-manager can be traced back to either misbehaving applications or drivers. not all of them but most. and I know people don't care, just saying how it is.
<yofel> JoshuaL: btw, you can run 'ubuntu-bug ... --save <reportfilename>' in a terminal to save a bug report instead of sending it immediately (usefull if you don't have a working connection)
<oday> hello everybody
<JoshuaL> yofel, a good to know! Thanks
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, why nm is still the default is beyond me..there are so many probs with it.
<oday> i'd like to ask, can my Howto guide for Karmic get me through Lucid just fine?
<yofel> JoshuaL: later just run 'ubuntu-bug <reportfilename>' to send it
<oday> because from the exterior, i dont see that big of a difference
<JoshuaL> yofel, thanks! Now I have to eat.
<oday> and also,  does the Empathy on Lucid or any other distro, use the same port as MSN does?
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: because there is no better solution and not all of us are having any problems with it.
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, stick around , yo'll ses lots of questions how to get nm to work
<BluesKaj> you'll see
<oday> anybody? :)
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: I do stick around
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: what card do you have btw?
<ChogyDan> oday: your questions is very generic
<ChogyDan> *question
<oday> alright
<ChogyDan> oday: you will probably just have to try the guide and see
<oday> ok
<oday> and about MSN and Empathy? do they use the same port?
<oday> if for example an ISP has blocked the MSN port, will Empathy not work as well?
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, network card ?
<kklimonda> BluesKaj: yes
<ChogyDan> oday: correct, the apps don't choose the port, it is the IM protocal
<oday> i see, right
<oday> ok
<nightsjammies> I f*cking hate windows, and apple.
<nightsjammies> though I like my itouch...
<oday> and apache for web server, right?
<oday> local web server, to run from 127....
<nightsjammies> which I've managed to break..
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, atheros AR928X
<oday> im trying to find out if i have apache, i used "locate apache", and i only got two files, one in etc called "apache2ctl" and the other in usr called "README.apache2"
<oday> i'm sure there would be more output if it were installed, right?
<BluesKaj> kklimonda, I'm happy with wicd ..works well
<nightsjammies> hey, quick question. does anyone know if it's possible to get rhythmbox to work in karmic like it's working in lynx?
<ChogyDan> oday: ya,  you can also try this command: apt-cache policy apache2       and to see if it is running: ps aux | grep apache
<kklimonda> nightsjammies: what do you mean?
<nightsjammies> well, rhythmbox writes music to my itouch in lucid, but not in karmic. Is there anyway to change that without upgrading right now?
<nightsjammies> you know, by installing packages and stuff?
<kklimonda> maybe - you could find out what packages have to be updated/installed/replaced and do it
<nightsjammies> where would I find that list?
<kklimonda> start with checking dependencies of the rhythmbox package
<nightsjammies> you mean as in lucid vs. karmic?
<kklimonda> yes - but that may not be worth your effor, there is only a month or so before 10.04 release
<nightsjammies> well, I've got the beta, but I like karmic
<BluesKaj> nightsjammies, lucid seems quite stable atm , take a chance, you might solve yor problem :)
<dbristow> I am downloading the 10.04 beta1, any reason why the SHA256SUMs wouldn't match?  I'm getting it from mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/10.04/
<red> b76d1000-b77ef000 r--p 00000000 08:05 1442763    /usr/lib/locale/en_US.utf8/LC_COLLATE
<red> Aborted (core dumped)
<red> during safe-upgrade
<red> what does that mean?
<guntbert> dbristow: how did you download? with your browser?
<dbristow> No, with lftp.
<nightsjammies> no I know that it's mostly stable, but I just like the way that karmic looks
<nightsjammies> and the new locations of the minimize/ max/ kill buttons keep messing me up.
<guntbert> dbristow: in any case - if the checksums don't match the d/l is broken - try it with wget
<dbristow> OK, with wget.
<red> The following packages have been kept back: gdc parted udisks
<red> kept why?
<dbristow> OK, this time I will wget it from releases.ubuntu itself.
<ZykoticK9> red, install libparted0 and that will resolve the parted and udisks parts
<vish> how do i clear my .xsession-errors?  it seems pretty overloaded with a gedit error loop [~nearly 330mb of error created when i tried to open it in gedit]
<vish> which was basically the gedit error looping itself in the .xsession-errors
<red> ZykoticK9: it says two packages broken, 1 package to be installed, 2 with conflicts but to be installed and then says "Score is 330"
<red> what does the score mean? :D
<ZykoticK9> red, i've never heard of "score" before
<ZykoticK9> red, from cli i'd try running "sudo apt-get install libparted0"
<nightsjammies> okay, could someone please do me a quick favor, and check your dependencies in synaptic for rhytmbox, and then paste the output so that I can compare?
<nightsjammies> Please?
<red> ZykoticK9: thats what I did and it worked
<red> just odd stuff :)
<red> and i use aptitude instead of apt-get
<BigRedS_> nightsjammies: http://pastebin.com/RSDb9gNa
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me if there's a way to reposition the panel clock, so that the date and time are beside each other, rather than above each other?
<red> mikebeecham: only thing I know that works is to reduce size of the panel
<nightsjammies> sweet, thanks much BigRedS :)
<mikebeecham> red: I tried reducing down to 16pt, but nothing changed
<red> oh
<mikebeecham> the size of the panel didnt even shrink!
<mikebeecham> I'm on 10.04
<red> same
<red> checked with gconf-editor
<red> couldnt find any hidden settings for that either
<zniavre> mikebeecham, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/gnome-panel-clock-themes.html
<vish> mikebeecham: the size of the panel usually lies , it is tied down to the font size
<vish> mikebeecham: if you make the fonts smaller , the panel size can be made smaller
<claptrap> Ok, so I just did a "Mark All Upgrades" in synaptic and now I can't log in to my Ubuntu install.
<red> is there any app for ubuntu that when I drag my mouse to screen corner "X" it would automaticly do something, like lock screen or activate screensaver
<yofel> red: doesn't compiz have a plugin for that?
<claptrap> And I'm completely locked out now~
<mikebeecham> zniavre: thanks for that...I just went through it....and it doesn't work :(
<BigRedS_> Since updating to Lucid I've no TTYs bar the one running X. I can ctrl+alt+Fn and switch to a blank screen, though. This is with the vesa driver. I have a damaged Intel Mobile chipset, and when the Intel driver works, I think I had the same problem.
<BigRedS_> I did once get another tty, but I can't remember under what conditions. Anyone else had this?
<claptrap> Ok, so I just did a "Mark All Upgrades" in synaptic and now I can't log in to my Ubuntu install. I'm completely locked out of my Ubuntu at the moment.
<BigRedS_> claptrap: Can you log in through a tty?
<yofel> claptrap: when did you do that and do you remember what packages were upgraded?
 * BigRedS_ can't exactly remember what 'mark all upgrades' does in synaptic
<claptrap> About ten minutes ago, and no. There were a lot; I was trying to get rid of "obsolete packages" so that bug reports could go through.
<claptrap> BigRedS_ About ten minutes ago, and no. There were a lot; I was trying to get rid of "obsolete packages" so that bug reports could go through.
<BigRedS_> What happens when you try? Or is there just no login prompt? Are you running an ssh server?
<tasslehoff> I'm considering karmic->lynx via apt. Is that likely to work atm? No known breakage?
<claptrap> BigRedS_: There is a login prompt. I type in my password, screen goes blank and looks like it's going to log in, I hear the little "da dink" sound it goes back to prompt. Wrong password acts like it normally would. Dunno what an ssh server is.
<mikebeecham> ha!  discovered the problem
<mikebeecham> it's the font I'm using...it doesn't like Myriad Bold
<mikebeecham> which is the only one I like!!
<red> :p
<red> I like Segoe UI
<red> (The Windows 7 font)
<claptrap> BigRedS_: Any thoughts?
<BigRedS_> claptrap: sorry, distracted by my other broken box ;)
<claptrap> BigRedS_: Oh dear, lol.
<BigRedS_> but nothing comes to mind, really
<BigRedS_> haha, the other one's a little more, er, planned
<nightsjammies> Has anyone gotten video in rhythmbox to work via: http://code.google.com/p/rhythmbox-videosource/
<mikebeecham> nightsjammies: havn't used RB for ages....Banshee is MUCH bette
<claptrap> BigRedS_: Any basics I can be run through on something like this? I'm a tad nubly.
<kklimonda> heh, as I've been afraid living in "the rest of EU" limits the amount of music I can buy from the store :/
<claptrap> BigRedS_: I just tried doing a startx. It's throwing up errors.
<nightsjammies> will banshee write to my itouch?
<BigRedS_> claptrap: Ah, were you in the terminal so far?
<BigRedS_> If you do   grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<claptrap> BigRedS_: No, I just tried that after a bit of Googling. I'm in it now.
<BigRedS_> you should see all the actual errors from X, rather than just notes about how it's doing and what it thinks of the weather
<claptrap> rofl
<claptrap> WW warning, EE rror, NI not implemented, ?? unknown
<claptrap> Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<claptrap> And then kicks back to prompt.
<BigRedS_> I don't know much about xorg really (i break it lots, but don't pay much attention when fixing), but generally someone else has had whatever errors you're having before
<BigRedS_> Though X-related problems shouldn't stop you logging in
<BigRedS_> perhaps check /var/log/auth.log (i think)
<claptrap> Well
<claptrap> I was able to log in just fine in terminal
<BigRedS_> ahhh
<claptrap> Should I do this
<claptrap> dpkg-reconfigure thingy?
<BigRedS_> It wont hurt
<claptrap> Mmk.
<BigRedS_> It basically configures X with a mix of best-guess and your answers to questions
<claptrap> Magic cookie not very magic.
<claptrap> :E
<claptrap> That did uh
<claptrap> Absolutely nad.
<claptrap> lol
<claptrap> nada*
<BigRedS_> haha. it's great when that happens
<BigRedS_> any answers from googling the logs?
<mikebeecham> goodness I love 10.04
<claptrap> WW warning, EE rror, NI not implemented, ?? unknown <- This?
<BigRedS_> Nah, that's just the key
<BigRedS_> you're (currently) only interested in EE lines
<BigRedS_> if there are any, in your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<claptrap> Oh, the grep command didn't return anything but that.
<oday> i have apache now, and ive put the folders and files i want to put in "www"
<oday> but when i try to access 127, i get Permission denied
<oday> why is that?
<BigRedS_> ahhh, then X isn't throwing any errors either
<BigRedS_> maybe check /var/log/gdm
 * BigRedS_ clutches at straw
<BigRedS_> s
<git__> mikebeecham, what u love about 10.04?
<git__> does suspend/resume work in 10.04?
<claptrap> grep that^?
<jmcantrell> is there a way to reset the compiz settings to the default?
<mikebeecham> git__: I love the new 'feel' to it, but I'm loving some of the new additions.  I'm wondering whether it's worth investigating empathy yet
<vish> anyone have a good auto-away plugin for xchat?
<git__> mikebeecham, my experience with empathy on 9.10 is subpar
<mikebeecham> in fact, the only things I cant do in Ubuntu these days is a) Use photoshop and b) remove drm from my purchased itunes tvshows
<TrueSongMedia> Empathy has always disappointed me
<git__> mikebeecham, i'm more interested in kvm and suspend/resume of 10.04
<markl_> i like pidgin a lot
<git__> pidgin = empathy
<mikebeecham> git__: the last time I tried it (a while ago) I was less than impressed...I use pidgin
<BigRedS_> claptrap: tail it first
<TrueSongMedia> No it's not
<claptrap> BigRedS_: Eh?
<mikebeecham> and no pidgin does not = empathy
<BigRedS_> I can't remember the format of it, and don't have gdm on here
<BigRedS_> tail /var/log/gdm  < claptrap
<TrueSongMedia> git__, Pidgin is a completely different program
<mikebeecham> there are simply LOADS of things pidgin can do that empathy cant
<BigRedS_> it'll print the last several (20?) lines of the file
<TrueSongMedia> which can be installed via apt or the Software directory
<BigRedS_> which is normally the bit of the logfile with interesting bits in it
<mikebeecham> or I would have jumped to empathy by now
 * TrueSongMedia just hopes the button situation is fixed by release
<jmcantrell> how can i change the theme used by gdm?
<claptrap> Error reading gdm: is a directory
<claptrap> Can't CD into it either
<TrueSongMedia> You can't. jmcantrell :/ Unfortunately
<TrueSongMedia> If you mean the login screen
<TrueSongMedia> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/23982/
<TrueSongMedia> If you mean the UI theme, that's in Appearance
<BigRedS_> claptrap: try sudo cp  ing
<BigRedS_> you might need to be root to read the logs
<git__> ubuntu one does not seem to work
<BigRedS_> though, thinking about it, if X doesn't error, and you have issues loggin in only in X, I'd try creating a new user and seeing if they have those problems
<git__> i tried to sync a 35MB zip file, it doesn't do it
<arand> jmcantrell: As with Karmic, customization is very limited, https://edge.launchpad.net/~gdm2setup/+archive/gdm2setup has an utility which does the few things that are avialable.
<claptrap> Alright, how can I do that?
<Jaymac> sweet, music store is up :)
<claptrap> Alright, created a new user. Lessee.
<Bittarman> hmm.. what would "resuming libgcrypt" at startup imply?
<Bittarman> its been happening for a little while now, I figured an update would have gotten rid by now
<Jaymac> Bittarman, have you an encrypted home directory?
<Bittarman> Jaymac, nope
<claptrap> Motherf---
<Jaymac> Bittarman, then *shrug* sorry
<claptrap> Now it wants to check my hard disks and won't let me skip it
<Bittarman> Jaymac, heh, no worries
<claptrap> BigRedS_: Still around?
<BigRedS_> ish
<BigRedS_> Er, you might just have to wait for the fsck if there's no 'skip' option
<claptrap> Oh, got past that.
<claptrap> But uh
<BigRedS_> ah, cool
<claptrap> Now it's telling me the PW for the new user is wrong. >> Same password works in terminal, though.
<BigRedS_> ah. that's definitely something broken, then
<BigRedS_> (not that you hadn't already worked that out)
<yofel> claptrap: anything keyboard layout dependent in the PW?
<claptrap> I used the numpad? :E
<yofel> hm
<BigRedS_> try setting a password that's all lower-case letters
<BigRedS_> just to eliminate odd keymapping issues and the like
<claptrap> Mmk
<claptrap> y u haet me ubuntu
<claptrap> y
<claptrap> Alright, new PW worked. Same problem on the new user, though.
<claptrap> Y'know, I'm noticing there's nothing at all in the "sessions" menu at the bottom; ot
<claptrap> it's grayed out. Is that relevant?
<fabio_> kms+plymouth working there fo u?
<claptrap> Dunno what you mean.
<fabio_> bootplash
<claptrap> Yea, I'm seeing that.
<fabio_> kernel modesetting for the video card also
<claptrap> Hmm?
<fabio_> nvidia or ati?
<claptrap> Nvidia
<fabio_> please can u try this: dmesg | grep modesetting
<blekos> hello, the window buttons (minimize,close,maximize) are on the left. Is that because of 10.4?
<blekos> (and on the different order)
<claptrap> fabio_: Nothing showed.
<fabio_> blekos: you can change that
<fabio_> claptrap: dmesg | grep drm
<arand> blekos: yes it is.
<blekos> i've tried changing the themes, and window borders with no luck
<fabio_> i didn't notice because im with kde 4.4
<yofel> blekos: it has nothing to do with the theme
<fabio_> it's a metacity trick
<yofel> blekos: it's a gconf settiing for all themes
<claptrap> fabio_: Nothing again.
<yofel> blekos: if you really can't live with it there's a way to change it, but how about trying it out for a while?
<fabio_> claptrap: ok thank u, it's ok
<blekos> well ok (but as you know the power of habit is quite strong-especially if you want to installed for others...)
<fabio_> i can't stand gnome
<claptrap> It does look like gnome is to blame, from the Googling I'm doing. v.v lol
<blekos> fabio:but gnome support alt+shift for changing the keyboard :)
<ionte> hi. i'm transferring files between my two not-too-old 500GB hard-drives, and the transfer is really slow. 3-4 MB/s, and decreasing. Any ideas?
<claptrap> fabio_: So, any ideas? x.x
<fabio_> plymouth is working for you, not for me
<fabio_> i wish i had a better card
<yofel> blekos: use the gconf command from here to change it if you want https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/AmbianceMod
<fabio_> ionte: we can run a speed test on your hard drive
<ionte> fabio_: i've tried with "hdparm -tT and get 109.19 MB/sec on disk reads, on both disks
<arand> I'm eagerly awaiting Bug #533758 ...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533758 in metacity "Button order/position should be part of Theme" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533758
<ZykoticK9> yofel, just as an FYI that particular gconf command is missing the "menu" entry which typically goes before the :
<yofel> blekos: and alt+shift for layout change is something you can use in KDE as well, so not exactly a gnome point here ;)
<fabio_> ionte: let me try it here
<ionte> or wait, 77 MB/sec on the second one, but still ok i think ..
<ionte> i'm quite sure this has to do with nautilus
<yofel> ZykoticK9: I know, but it's not like I have the correct gconf key just ready for copy and paste here
<fabio_> Timing cached reads:   572 MB in  2.00 seconds = 285.92 MB/sec, Timing buffered disk reads:  100 MB in  3.02 seconds =  33.16 MB/sec
<fabio_> old laptop
<ionte> fabio_: yep, i get about 3500 MB/sec on cached reads
<fabio_> i can transfer @10 Mb/sec
<ionte> using nautilus?
<fabio_> i wish  i had a better hd
<fabio_> using dolphin
<claptrap> Dolphin >>>>> Nautilus
<ionte> funny thing, it's faster to copy files on the same HD than between HD:s
<ionte> dolphin = KDE's nautilus?
<Bittarman> ionte, thats because the file is not actually copied usually in that case
<fabio_> ionte: kde konquerora replacement
<Bittarman> the file is simply allocated elsewhere
<ionte> Bittarman: if it's 4.4G it probably is
<ionte> Bittarman: i'm copying, not moving.
<Bittarman> oh, copying.. sry
<Bittarman> its been a long day!
<claptrap> fabio_: So no idea what I can do? :( I can't get into my Ubuntu at all.
<fabio_> claptrap: sorry i din't know u had a problem
<claptrap> fabio_: Oh. I can't login.
<fabio_> no lucid there?
<claptrap> fabio_: It keeps looping.
<fabio_> about gdm?
<fabio_> Or X crashing?
<claptrap> fabio_: Not sure. I type in my password, it goes black then comes back to login.
<fabio_> claptrap: your talking about the gdm login?
<ivze> Good day! I am trying to install ath_pci from source. Module is loaded, but no network interfaces appear. Am I doing anything wrong?
<claptrap> fabio_: I guess? The login that comes after bootsplash.
<ivze> (this used to work in 9.10)
<ionte> hm, i'm now copying files between HD:s using the midnight commander (console app), and i get somewhat faster rates, but still about 5 MB/s .. way too slow ..
<fabio_> claptrap: you can start your ubuntu in recovery mode
<fabio_> when  you there you can get kde or just type startx (see what happens next)
<fabio_> it has to do with gnome session or X session, but i think it's a gnome issue
<claptrap> startx gives me a fatal server error: server is already active for display 0
<claptrap> I'ma try reinstalling gnome
<fabio_> claptrap: kill the X server
<fabio_> stop gdm and try again
<claptrap> How I do that/
<fabio_> sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop
<yofel> actually with upstart you should use 'sudo service gdm stop'
<claptrap> . /etc/init.d: command not found
<yofel>  /etc/init.d/gdm ;)
<claptrap> Alright, sudo service gdm stop got me "gdm stop/waiting"
<claptrap> Right thing to see?
<claptrap> Ok, I'm seeing... stuff...
<claptrap> I had a blue-ish background with some kind of splash screen that I've never seen before
<claptrap> Now I have a mouse cursor
<claptrap> And nothing else
<claptrap> Alt-f2 and things are working, though not in any forms I've ever seeb,
<claptrap> seen*
<ionte> another problem which i've had since 9.10: grub is very slow to boot. with the new release it's quite funny as the time to boot grub is longer than the time to boot into desktop. :)
<fabio_> i'm back,
<fabio_> yofel: u are right
<fabio_> claptrap: what background?
<ionte> grub1 was much faster (instant)
<claptrap> fabio_: Black now
<fabio_> where are you now?
<claptrap> Totally black screen with a cursor
<fabio_> ionte: because you got a hell of pc
<fabio_> grub is slow, but ubuntu loading is slower
<bullgard> [Ubuntu 9.10] Update Manager shows: "Release upgrade > Show new distribution releases > Normal releases." How can I upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04 Beta?
<yofel> bullgard: run 'update-manager -d' it should show lucid then
<yofel> (with sudo/gksu)
<claptrap> fabio_: So where do I go from here? x.x
<fabio_> claptrap: where are you
<claptrap> Totally black screen with a cursor.
<fabio_> do you some gnome stuff there
<claptrap> No.
<claptrap> I got one error message about my soundcard (like always)
<claptrap> And alt-f2 brings up a little command thingy at the top
<claptrap> Doesn't look like gnome at all
<fabio_> can you run nautilus?
<claptrap> Yes.
<fabio_> so the graphic card is ok?
<fabio_> still no background?
<claptrap> Seems so, and still no bg.
<claptrap> It ran Dolphin, btw
<claptrap> Not Nautilus. :p
<fabio_> try with nautilus
<claptrap> I typed nautilus and got Dolphin
<claptrap> lool
<claptrap> Prolly cause I replaced Nautilis as default?
<ubuntujenkins> Does anyone know how to change the live cd user name? I would like to build a custom lucid cd
<fabio_> nautilus is responsible of the bacgound
<claptrap> Oh lol
<fabio_> maybe there is something wrong with te gnome session
<claptrap> Well
<claptrap> I noticed that the login screen wasn't showing ANYTHING in sessions
<fabio_> X is running, gdm can't start a gnome session
<fabio_> but ' can't help with gnome or anything
<fabio_> start gnome-panel...
<ZykoticK9> claptrap, is this a fresh beta1 install?
<claptrap> No. Upgraded from Karmic.
<claptrap> Alt-f2 isn't doing anything now.
<fabio_> claptrap: there missing packages there
<blekos> i read that will be support for iphone. Which program should I use?
<fabio_> see later
<Saviq> guys, trying to get 10.4 onto a level 1 mdraid, having trouble installing grub
<claptrap> ... ._.
<claptrap> Oooook, so he just kinda left me hanging here. D:
<Saviq> grub-probe throws "no mapping exists for `md0'."
<bullgard> yofel: Thank you very much for your help. But the prefix "gksu" does not work. Only sudo worked.
<yofel> claptrap: when did you last install updates?
<abe3k> bullgard, gksudo ?
<claptrap> Right before this happened
<claptrap> I did a "Mark All Upgrades" in synaptic, rebooted and then this started.
<claptrap> yofel: Any thoughts? ._.
<yofel> hm, we did have an error with gnome-panel and nautilus but that's supposed to be fixed (see topic)
<kklimonda> claptrap: what version of gnome-panel do you have?
<claptrap> No idea.
<kklimonda> can you check? do apt-cache policy gnome-panel
<claptrap> Sure, let me get back to a terminal~
<claptrap> 1:2.29.92.1-0ubuntu3
<claptrap> Should I try an apt-get upgrade? Or... ? x.x
<abe3k> what problem is claptrap having ?
<bullgard> abe3k: I cannot tell you if this works. I already started dist-upgrading.
<claptrap> abe3k: I did a "Mark All Upgrades" and rebooted, and I'm stuck in a login loop.
<abe3k> bullgard, good luck with that :)
<bullgard> abe3k: Thank you. :-)
<abe3k> claptrap, as if you type your name and password and you get back to the login screen ?
<claptrap> abe3k: Yes.
<abe3k> claptrap, this happens on all sessions ?
<claptrap> abe3k: My Sessions menu doesn't have anything listed. It's grayed out.
<abe3k> claptrap, what happens if you login from the tty ?
<claptrap> abe3k: Logs in fine.
<abe3k> claptrap, all your files are there ?
<claptrap> abe3k: Seem to be, yes.
<duanedesign> waltercool: I found out a little more about your <local host> issue you had with Ubuntu One
<waltercool> duanedesign, oh, good memory... what was the problem?
<claptrap> abe3k: Any ideas? x.x
<abe3k> claptrap, I'm trying to figure it out I had a problem almost similar to this once a while ago
<claptrap> abe3k: kk!
<abe3k> claptrap, you don't have any other users you can login to ?
<duanedesign> waltercool: you removed all the computers but the token was still present locally in the keyring
<KB1JWQ> Well, that's an interesting report from my host based intrusion detection system...
<KB1JWQ> Trojaned version of file '/bin/login' detected. Signature used:
<KB1JWQ> 'bash|elite|SucKIT|xlogin|vejeta|porcao|lets_log|sukasuk' (Generic).
<KB1JWQ> Claims the same about su.
<KB1JWQ> AH, and it's a known issue.
<waltercool> duanedesign, so, is a minor bug?
<duanedesign> waltercool: the <local machine> entry went away? You have just your machines there that are supposed to be there?
<waltercool> duanedesign, i fixed with u1sync...
<waltercool> duanedesign, but idk another solution
<abe3k> claptrap, I'm not sure if this will work but try the following from the tty, export DISPAY=:0.0 then sudo -u gdm gdmsetup and then goto your tty7
<abe3k> its DISPLAY not DISPAY***
<duanedesign> waltercool: i was just making sure you were good to go. The devs said you could go to Applications > Accessories > Passwords and Encryption and delete the Token and then opening Ubuntu One should prompt to add computer
<duanedesign> waltercool: i think we got there just a little different route :)
<claptrap> abe3k, Alright, doing that. Looks like it's throwing up errors, but it appears to still be running.
<JoshuaL> is it wise to install prelink in lucid?
<waltercool> duanedesign, oh! Ubuntuone token... great
<JoshuaL> as in; will it give a performance boost?
<waltercool> i see that
<claptrap> abe3k: It looks like it's just sitting there? .-.
<abe3k> claptrap, the setup dialog didn't appear in tty7 ?
<duanedesign> waltercool: great. Wanted to pass along any info i foound out. It was handy I had seen the problem before when it cam up again today
<A71KR117> Is Lucid Beta 1 any faster?
<BluesKaj> faster than ?
<claptrap> abe3k: gdmsetup threw up WARNINGS and DEBUGS and now is just sitting there blinking at me.
<BluesKaj> !fast
<A71KR117> the Karmic boot time? I have a 8 sec boot!
<JoshuaL> A71KR117, SSD?
<A71KR117> Nope.
<JoshuaL> A71KR117, what kind of HD do you have?
<A71KR117> a Segate Barracuda 7200 RPM 250GB
<BluesKaj> A71KR117, I guess you'd better not instsll lucid. My bot time is only 15 secs from grub
<abe3k> claptrap, and what about tty7 ? can you change the settings from there or not ?
<BluesKaj> err boot time
<A71KR117> kay, thanks
<waltercool> duanedesign, well... how reproduce the bug... remove your ubuntuone account?
<claptrap> abe3k: Should I reboot out of this, then?
<JoshuaL> A71KR117, i wonder how i can reach 8 seconds boot..
<claptrap> abe3k: To try what you're asking? I can't do anything atm
<A71KR117> is there any way to customize the GDM in lucid?
<abe3k> claptrap, if you're at tty1 then just do a ctrl+c
<BluesKaj> A71KR117, you can't be serious ...15 secs usn't fast enough from grub?
<claptrap> abe3k: Ah, ok. Then what? Type "tty7?"
<anichols> It seems whatever is halting me from installing Lucid's beta is more than just +1 issues.  I tried Karmic a few hours back, with zero luck as well.  So there's a common element there that's going to keep me in Hardy for the forseeable future.  I'm guessing my hardware's crap.
<abe3k> claptrap, no no, start it from tty1 then switch to tty7 while its still running
<A71KR117> I installed GDM2Setup and I can customize it. Link here: http://bit.ly/a0nkeu
<abe3k> claptrap, ctrl+alt+f7
<claptrap> abe3k: Oh! ok, sec then
<A71KR117> BluesKaj: Guess I'm lucky.
<deanus> oo, I just noticed the new animation while wifi is connecting.
<anichols> Anyone have any ideas what may be a part of Lucid and Karmic that is not a part of Hardy...so I don't have to walk up version by version...I could just find the most advanced one my laptop will tolerate?
<claptrap> abe3k, Ok, I have a login screen settings, with everything greyed out. Unlock button not doing anything. Sorry for shortness and for nubness. )=
<A71KR117> does anyone know if ambiance (the new theme) is available for karmic? dont want to upgrade. . . ;)
<duanedesign> waltercool: if you remove all your devices from the ubuntuone-preferences
<waltercool> yes
<waltercool> duanedesign, yes
<claptrap> abe3k: Guessing that's not what you wanted to hear? :p
<A71KR117> Gotta go, must do my book report ;)!
<abe3k> claptrap, hmmm, try creating a new user and see if you can login with that
<claptrap> abe3k: Tried that one. No good.
<abe3k> claptrap, do you by any chance have nvidia drivers installed ?
<claptrap> abe3k: I do have an nvidia card, so yea.
<abe3k> claptrap, I think it could be from that since xorg has changed in lucid
<abe3k> claptrap, try downloading and installing lucid friendly nvidia drivers
<claptrap> abe3k: I saw that Googling, but I didn't see any real solutions.
<abe3k> claptrap, let me see if I can fetch a link for you
<claptrap> abe3k: Alright. Can I do all that from a terminal?
<abe3k> claptrap, yea
<claptrap> abe3k: Awesome! Again, sorry if I'm being short. Been fighting with this for three hours now. )=
<abe3k> claptrap, I know how you feel :)
<basix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633 What is wrong with the designers?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vish> !currentissues | basix
<ubottu> basix: The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<deanus> ubuntu one just doesnt work, for me....
<basix> vish: listenting to user feedback my ***. Look at Mark's post. It really enrages me when you piss off the target audience.
<vish> *sigh*
<vish> i'm having a weird problem , the system slows down and everything is slow to respond. the mouse has no lag though...
<vish> oddly when i switch to a guest session and return , everything is normal
<basix> vish: how many people complain about design decisions? Very few. When you make changes that directly affects an end user and when *he* complains, thats when you stop screwing around and listen to him.
<sterz> hi
<sterz>  i have lucid-partner repo enabled but still cannot install acroread?
<vish> nothing in the logs or .xsession-errors .. where do i need to look to file a bug?
<sterz> !ping
<ubottu> One ping only, Vassily.
<claptrap> abe3k: Any luck?
 * sterz ?
<abe3k> claptrap, did you install your earlier drivers manually or from the repositories ?
<KB1JWQ> sterz: Why acroread specifically?
<KB1JWQ> sterz: evince works wonders here.
<orion_SuN> help for vlc !
<claptrap> abe3k: Repos.
<orion_SuN> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sterz> KB1JWQ, in some ebooks i cannot click on page references thats why
<h00k> So, if I went to the website and de-authorized my computers because they kept asking me to reauthorize every so-often, now in Lucid I can't figure out where to make Ubuntu One reauthorize me.
 * vish not interested in debating ;)
 * TrueSongMedia doesn't think anyone asked you to?
<vish> basix: if you have a complaint , do comment on the bug or the blog
<vish> nothing is gonna change by debating here
<TrueSongMedia> Although, I happen to agree that the left-side WM buttons is a stupid stupid move
<sterz> TrueSongMedia, agreed 100%
<sterz> !acroread
<abe3k> claptrap, have a look at this http://www.ubunturoot.com/2009/12/how-to-fix-problems-with-xorg-and.html
<basix> Its a very dramatic change to the way people fundamentally interact with the "Window". Sure newbies will not have an issue with it but for people who've been using computers for ages or even a little bit will find it very irritating.
<claptrap> abe3k: If this works, do you accept donations? :)
<abe3k> claptrap, lol lets hope this will fix it
<claptrap> abe3k: Is this something that sbackup could've fixed?
<TrueSongMedia> Very true, basix
<TrueSongMedia> If this isn't fixed by release, I'm jumping to a different distro
<orion_SuN> help me ! for vlc  >>>>Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed
<orion_SuN>  Recommends: vlc-plugin-pulse but it is not going to be installed
<h00k> Ubuntu One Music Store public beta is now open.
<arand> TrueSongMedia: Mint?
<TrueSongMedia> are you going through the software center or apt, orion_SuN ?
<TrueSongMedia> Perhaps, arand
<TrueSongMedia> The developers' arrogance is pushing me away anyway
<orion_SuN> TrueSongMedia,  out of nowhere did not want to install :(((
<inveratulo> TrueSongMedia: what's that?
<arand> TrueSongMedia: That conflict is not really ubuntu-specific though, gnome springs to mind...
<basix> TrueSongMedia: Its pointless to jump to a different distro. I think its more important that whoever makes such decisions, should allow for "switching back" to the original way. This adds bloat but its a necessary evil. Gnome developers are notorious when it comes to making decisions for users without actually listening to what the user wants. This decision is kinda like that. It pisses off most of your users, why the
<basix>  heck would you want to do that?!
<TrueSongMedia> out of nowhere VLC didn't want to install? Are you intending to install VLC, orion_SuN ?
<claptrap> abe3k: couldn't find package nvidia-glx-195
<TrueSongMedia> arand, it's not a GNOME issue. It's a setting made in Ubuntu by the Ubuntu art team
<arand> TrueSongMedia: This single thing, yes, I was speaking in general terms.
<claptrap> abe3k: Should this work? http://www.webupd8.org/2009/08/how-to-install-nvidia-190xx-drivers-in.html
<ZykoticK9> h00k, music store looks pretty cool, any idea how to change the price from pounds to dollars?
<TrueSongMedia> orion_SuN, if nothing else, try running "sudo apt-get install (package name)" to install the packages it's missing
<h00k> ZykoticK9: no idea, I haven't even seen it yet, still reading :D
<MTughan> I just installed 10.04b1 on my laptop which already has F12, and I want to dual-boot it. I've partitioned and installed it, but I didn't install GRUB because I wanted to edit the existing GRUB from Fedora. However, I think it'd be preferable now to install GRUB to the /boot I created and chainloader that.
<TrueSongMedia> Gotcha, arand :)
<MTughan> Is there a way I can install GRUB to /boot after installation?
<arand> MTughan: "man grub-install"
<abe3k_> claptrap, sorry my router started to act out on me, so how is it going ?
<MTughan> arand: Okay, thanks. Now to figure out how to boot Ubuntu...
<TrueSongMedia> basix, I agree that there needs to be a way to switch back. But since it's an Ubuntu dev setting, switching to a different distro solves the problem :) And part of my issue is with the Ubuntu team. Not listening to users is the first step toward a rapid decline.
<claptrap> abe3k_: couldn't find package nvidia-glx-195
<abe3k_> claptrap, did you add the ppa ?
<basix> TrueSongMedia: Its one thing to be innovative and totally different being stupid :/
<claptrap> abe3k_: Yea. Trying another guide for it.
<TrueSongMedia> Make sure you have the extra software sources enabled in Software Sources
<abe3k_> claptrap, kk
<TrueSongMedia> Amen, basix
<TrueSongMedia> I'm all for innovation, but this is a regression in usability
<basix> TrueSongMedia: Its like the devs have not heard of muscle memory =)
<TrueSongMedia> heh yeah
<orion_SuN> TrueSongMedia,  now before the 9.10 am to 10.04 (after upgrade) and does not want to install vlc Get all ppa and still gives me error
<TrueSongMedia> I mean heck, I'm a Mac user much of the time. I'm used to buttons on the left. I know what it should be like. I also use Windows often. Ubuntu is Ubuntu.
<TrueSongMedia> It sounds like you have some broken packages / dependencies, orion_SuN
<h00k> So, if I went to the website and de-authorized my computers because they kept asking me to reauthorize every so-often, now in Lucid I can't figure out where to make Ubuntu One reauthorize me.  Any ideas?
<claptrap> abe3k_: Yeah, it can't find either of those packages. All the guides are giving me the same nonworking info.
<TrueSongMedia> try this, orion_SuN: sudo apt-get update
<basix> TrueSongMedia: same thing here. I use Mac at work, at home its either Windows or Linux(Ubuntu tbs). This breaks *everything*
<TrueSongMedia> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<TrueSongMedia> *orion_SuN ^
<arand> TrueSongMedia: Hope for inclusion of patch in Bug #533758 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533758 in metacity "Button order/position should be part of Theme" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533758
<TrueSongMedia> That would be good, arand :)
<basix> orion_SuN: try apt-get -f update
<TrueSongMedia> ^ orion_SuN That's better
<abe3k_> I'm not sure if the latest nvidia deivers would work with lucid or not
<TrueSongMedia> looks for broken stuffs
<abe3k_> from nvidia.com
<TrueSongMedia> worth a shot, isn't it?
<TrueSongMedia> :)
<basix> abe3k_: they're broken atm
<TrueSongMedia> Ah
<TrueSongMedia> Nevermind then
<Plagman_> what's broken about them?
<Plagman_> the latest driver package should work fine with lucid
<basix> Plagman_: Read the Beta 1 release notes.
<h00k> Be careful that you're not using the nVidia card that is hurting cards.
<h00k> I am using Nouveau and loving it.
<TrueSongMedia> hurting cards, h00k ?
<claptrap> abe3k_: Uuuuuugh lol
<abe3k_> claptrap, hang on
<h00k> TrueSongMedia: yes, one of nvidia's drivers was reported to possibly damage/break cards
<TrueSongMedia> Oh my.
<TrueSongMedia> One for Linux or in general?
<basix> Plagman_: I think its just to do with the installer. Not the actual drivers. Not sure though :) But its issue #1 in known issues for beta 1
<h00k> TrueSongMedia: in general.
<h00k> http://www.pcworld.com/article/191813/nvidia_warns_of_graphics_drivers_with_overheating_risk.html
<TrueSongMedia> Wow
<abe3k_> overheating was fixed in 195.36.15
<basix> h00k: that issue was specifically wrt to Windows drivers.
<h00k> basix: orly
<Plagman_> works fine here
<ZykoticK9> h00k, i was told yesterday that the issue is fixed in most recent 195 driver (if there ever was a linux issue)
<TrueSongMedia> Hm. I'd better check on that one. I think I have that version installed in Windows 7
<TrueSongMedia> on my Mac
<orion_SuN> TrueSongMedia, basix >> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<orion_SuN>   vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.1.0+svn20100322-git8b61de2~webupd8~karmic2) but it is not going to be installed
<orion_SuN>        Recommends: vlc-plugin-pulse (= 1.1.0+svn20100322-git8b61de2~webupd8~karmic2) but it is not going to be installed
<orion_SuN> E: Broken packages
<TrueSongMedia> Hm
<basix> ugh.
<h00k> ah, alright
<orion_SuN> webupd8 ?!?!?!
<basix> orion_SuN: please use pastebin next time..
<TrueSongMedia> Did you use update and upgrade, orion_SuN ?
<TrueSongMedia> (and yes please use pastebin :) )
<h00k> orion_SuN: sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade;
<h00k> aptitude contains more logic than apt-get
<TrueSongMedia> Good call, h00k
<claptrap> abe3k_: I feel I should mention I'm running 64 bit. lol.
<abe3k_> claptrap, you're using 32 or 64 ?
<abe3k_> claptrap, lol
<abe3k_> claptrap, ok
<claptrap> abe3k_: Timinggggggg
<MikeChelen1> how can the chat program (empathy) be shut down?
<TrueSongMedia> btw, here's the pastebin link, orion_SuN
<TrueSongMedia> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<TrueSongMedia> oops: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<TrueSongMedia> There
<BUGabundo> evening friends and not so much
<prayii> so running aptitude update is different than apt-get update?
<bjsnider> orion_SuN, you're trying to install a karmic build of vlc built against karmic packages on lucid. that will not work
<abe3k_> claptrap,type in this command in tty1:   wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/195.36.15/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-195.36.15-pkg2.run
<bjsnider> no one should be trying to install the nvidia-installer on lucid
<h00k> on lucid, the release notes state the drivers from the nvidia site will not work yet.
<bjsnider> if you get it installed it will bork your system
<bjsnider> nvidia-current has the 195.36.15 driver
<BUGabundo> prayii: well not diferent
<ZykoticK9> Fresh install from beta1 (Mythbuntu) cd, now fully updated - Nvidia 6150 (onboard) video fails to start X - tried with no xorg.conf as well as nvidia-settings xorg.conf = same result.  Nvidia-xorg, X log at http://pastebin.com/6f4CiBSj -- without xorg.conf at http://pastebin.com/0S5cA6ip
<BUGabundo> both are frontends to APT db
<claptrap> abe3k_: It's downloading somethingggggggg
<BUGabundo> but aptitude does tend to handle depencies breakage better then apt-get prayii
<orion_SuN> bjsnider, and how to fix this problem I want my vlc
<bjsnider> orion_SuN, it's in the lucid archive i'm sure
<bjsnider> !info vlc lucid
<prayii> BUGabundo: i had no idea. thanx.
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1611 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<avar> Some_Person: Here's something for your PPA: In 9.10 the volume up/down notify and other notifies were lower on the screen so as to not go over the window buttons, now they're on top of them again. Make your PPA change that
<claptrap> abe3k_: Alright, that's finished downloading.
<abe3k_> claptrap, ok, type in this sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` binutils pkg-config build-essential xserver-xorg-dev
<h00k> claptrap: on lucid, the release notes state the drivers from the nvidia site will not work yet.
<BUGabundo> prayii: and now you know :D
<abe3k_> h00k, are you sure ? I've just read its xorg 1.7 compatible
<vish> i'm having a weird problem ,the system slows down and everything is slow to react[random]. the mouse pointer has no lag though... earlier i used to SAK/logout of session and return to session and everything would be fine.. ..  now , i seem to have a workaround of sorts.. when i switch to a guest session and return , everything is normal and works fine... anyone heard of such a bug?
<h00k> abe3k_: yes, I'm sure: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1#Known%20issues
<claptrap> No don't ruin my hopes h00k damnitttttttttttt
 * vish is just gonna blame everything on the latest drm :p
<h00k> claptrap: it says it right there on the site. :p
<claptrap> abe3k_: Well, that last command finished,
<abe3k_> claptrap, ok now so a sudo service gdm stop
<claptrap> abe3k_: k, did
<abe3k_> claptrap, sudo sh NVIDIA-   then press tab for it to complete the line and press enter
<rros> I'm having problems with the combination of php5, php-apc and phpmyadmin. In my syslog I get the following errors "ALERT - canary mismatch on efree()"
<claptrap> Alright
<claptrap> I hit ok on the next screen anddddd
<claptrap> "The distribution-provided pre-install script failed! Continue installation anyway?"
<claptrap> abe3k_: Yes/no?
<bjsnider> no
<orion_SuN> bjsnider, TrueSongMedia   fixed is ppa "webupd8" is the culprit thanks ... :)))
<TrueSongMedia> Ahhhhhh haha
<TrueSongMedia> Well there you have it
<TrueSongMedia> ^_^
<claptrap> abe3k_: Did you die againnnn?
<TrueSongMedia> Glad you fixed orion_SuN
<MTughan> arand: Okay, I got Ubuntu booted now, and am looking at the man page for grub-install. It says it installs to /boot/grub of the given partition though, and I just want it to install to /grub, as this partition is being mounted at /boot. Is that what it'll do, or am I missing something?
<abe3k_> claptrap, I just want to make sure if it is related to the driver or the packaging
<jemark> i justed wanted to install centos in a virtual machine in text mode, cpu usage in virtual machine is about 100% and then after a while 60%, is that normal?
<claptrap> abe3k_ Kay!
<abe3k_> claptrap, let us goto #nvidia and see what they can provide there
<jemark> virtual machine = virtualbox by the way...
<claptrap> abe3k_: Alright, I'm in there.
<arand> MTughan: So you have the relevant /boot mounted atm?
<MTughan> arand: Should be, I'll verify.
<MTughan> Yep.
<arand> MTughan: so if you go to /boot/grub that's the place you plan to install to?
<orion_SuN> TrueSongMedia, Another problem I have with which a Player Signature is placed online tv wmv format
<MTughan> arand: That's correct.
<basix> MTughan: depends. Tell us your system's config. What hypervisor are you using?
<MTughan> basix: Hypervisor? Isn't that related to VMs?
<basix> ^^ sorry, i meant jemark
<dupondje> czr: so it just works ? :)
<arand> MTughan: In that case just runninng the install should put it there, by default it uses "/"  unless you specify --root-directory
<claptrap> abe3k_: I guess I'll just go for it? v.v
<TrueSongMedia> orion_SuN, with VLC?
<abe3k_> claptrap, I don't know wait a moment
<claptrap> abe3k_: Mmk.
<MTughan> arand: Perfect. Just had the machine crash, although I know it's a hardware issue somewhere because it affects Fedora too.
<arand> MTughan: How pleasant.
<MTughan> arand: Although trying to run grub-install without any arguments makes it ask for an install_device.
<jemark> basix, single core laptop centrino 1.7Ghz, 1Gb RAM, ATI 9700 Mobility
<alkisg> Is Intel 82852/855GM ok with xorg in Lucid? Or I'd better keep running Karmic?
<arand> MTughan: Yea you need to specify a device for setting up the mbr/vbr.
<MTughan> arand: So do I give it the partition for /boot then?
<MTughan> I want to leave the MBR as it is right now.
<basix> jemark: hm. i would suggest using Xen on sucha a hardware as it can work in para-virtualized mode.
<jemark> basix, i see
<basix> jemark: I would also think your processor doesn't have VMX
<jemark> basix, probably not
<basix> jemark: so all in all it is not entirely suitable for running VMs but not entirely unsuitable either.
<arand> MTughan: Give it a partition as the argument, or if you care about the vbr of partitions as well, I don't know how to tell is not to install an mbr (there should be a way though ..)
<NinoScript> what happens in #ubuntu+2?
<jemark> basix, better would be the duo core 2 1.6Ghz laptop, 1 Gb RAM, intel x3100 video that I own
<abe3k_> claptrap, install them again just to make sure
<abe3k_> claptrap, do a sudo sevice gdm stop
<arand> MTughan: It /j #grub
<abe3k_> claptrap, then do the sudo sh NVIDIA- blabla
<basix> jemark: yep. btw why do you want to use CentOS inside teh VM?
<MTughan> arand: Well, I tried giving it a partition. It said "/usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR.  This is a BAD idea.." Also said embedding is not possible, and I needed to use blocklists.
<MTughan> arand: Ah, thanks.
<arand> MTughan: sorry, ignore
<MTughan> Oh, heh.
<MTughan> Well, I can watch anyway.
<jemark> basix, just to play with the commands and compare with debian
<arand> MTughan: Well, they likely know more, but it is a rather unpopulated channel though
<basix> jemark: ah.
<MTughan> arand: I've seen worse.
<arand> MTughan: Yea, those messages are as it should be when installing to vbr
<claptrap> abe3k_: Alright, I'ma run through the questions with you.
<claptrap> abe3k_: Install NVIDIA's 32-bit compatibility OpenGL libraries?
<abe3k_> claptrap, yes
<jemark> basix, i would do it on the other newer laptop then...
<claptrap> abe3k_: Automatically update X configuration files?
<abe3k_> claptrap, yes
<claptrap> abe3k_ k, it's complete.
<basix> jemark: yeah and you can use VirtualBox in that case.
<MTughan> arand: So I do want to tell it to use blocklists?
<abe3k_> claptrap, do a sudo serivice gdm start
<arand> MTughan: Does it ask for confirmation?
<jemark> basix, i better make multiboot test laptop of this older laptop later. thanks for the advise
<MTughan> arand: No, it quits and asks me to use --force if I want blocklists.
<claptrap> abe3k_: Nonblinking little cursor. Looks like it locked up.
<abe3k_> claptrap, switch to tty7
<arand> MTughan: Ah right, that *should* be ok (*should* as in *playing with partitions should be fine*)
<MTughan> Heh.
<claptrap> abe3k_: Can't.
<MTughan> arand: Maybe there's a simpler way then... Fedora 12 uses GRUB legacy. Is there a way that Ubuntu can append onto the menu by making its own menu.lst?
<abe3k_> claptrap, can't or you get a blank screen ?
<claptrap> abe3k_: Nothing happens. Keyboard isn't responding at all, to be honest. No numlock or anything.
<claptrap> Should I try once more?
<arand> MTughan: simply updating grub in fedora ~# update-grub   should pick up ubuntu's kernels and append them to the current grub menu.
<abe3k_> claptrap, if it's still not responding try a reboot
<arand> MTughan: If things work as they should
<MTughan> arand: Even with GRUB Legacy? I thought that was just with GRUB 2.
<arand> MTughan: Hmm, at least I think so...
<claptrap> abe3k_: Alright, rebooted.
<abe3k_> claptrap, loop is still there ?
<claptrap> abe3k_: Yep.
<NinoScript> is upgrading from karmic the same as installing lucid from the disk?
<devurandom> Hi again!
<devurandom> How do I change the startup splash screen? That violet thing looks like utter crap...
<devurandom> Next think I'll buy is a pink netbook with Swarowskys on it...</irony>
<abe3k_> claptrap, what does "startx" give you in tty1 ?
<orbisvicis> well, so the 10.04 livecd could not mount /dev/loop0
<orbisvicis>  - the squashfs filesystem. any ideas ?
<claptrap> abe3k_: Sec, having some keyboard issues.
<claptrap> abe3k_: Same as before. Server is already active blabla
<abe3k_> claptrap, are you able to login with previous kernels ?
<claptrap> abe3k_: ?
<abe3k_> claptrap, from the geub menu when you start booting, when you select an earlier kernel
<claptrap> abe3k_: I didn't know you could do that.
<claptrap> abe3k_: Oooh, is that what the multiple Linux listings sre?
<claptrap> are**
<bullgard> I just finished dist-upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 Beta. The Desktop background does not cover the upper  and lower 12% of the screen. Is this a known error?
<claptrap> abe3k_: No, still couldn't get in.
<abe3k_> claptrap, try sudo ddpkg-reconfigure gdm
<abe3k_> claptrap, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<claptrap> abe3k_: Alright, did that.
<claptrap> abe3k_: Back to terminal
<abe3k_> claptrap, try relogging in tty7
<claptrap> abe3k_: Looped.
<abe3k_> claptrap, try doing a sudo nano /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<claptrap> abe3k_: Ok, got what looks like an old DOS text editor
<abe3k_> claptrap, is there anything in the file ?
<claptrap> abe3k_: Nay.
<abe3k_> claptrap, heres what mine looks like http://pastebin.com/tcfcdYQN
<abe3k_> claptrap, change my name to your user
<thieusoai> I can't connect to Yahoo or AIM on Empathy  --- anyone else experiences the same thing ?
<claptrap> abe3k_: ALright, did that.
<abe3k_> claptrap, ctrl+X then make sure the file is actually /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<abe3k_> claptrap, and save it to that
<claptrap> abe3k_: Done.
<abe3k_> claptrap, sudo service gdm restart
<claptrap> abe3k_: Alright, took me to the login screen.
<abe3k_> claptrap, login
<claptrap> abe3k_: Looped.
<abe3k_> claptrap, try changing all the "false" parts in the custom.conf file to "true"
<Some_Person> Is the ubuntu one music store open yet (outside of rhythmbox)?
<abe3k_> claptrap, without the "brackets
<claptrap> abe3k_: And service restart again?
<abe3k_> claptrap, yes
<nightsjammies> has anyone installed vbox yet?
<abe3k_> nightsjammies, I did
<nightsjammies> do you have usb support?
<claptrap> abe3k_: Uh. Now I'm at the login screen, and... the screen is split up and looks like it's going aroudn the desktop. o_o
<claptrap> abe3k_: And it's still looping. lol.
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, to get USB in VBox i had to do http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/virtualbox#TOC-USB-support-with-Lucid
<nightsjammies> abe3k_: actually, ...
<abe3k_> nightsjammies, I haven't enabled it yet buddy
<nightsjammies> awesome...
<nightsjammies> have you installed anything through it yet?
<abe3k_> nightsjammies, I have an older image I used to test it
<abe3k_> claptrap, I didn't get the part about the splitting
<claptrap> abe3k_: Ye, it's hard to explain
<nightsjammies> of?
<abe3k_> nightsjammies, windows xp
<claptrap> abe3k_: Oh, it's wrapping around, there's the term.
<nightsjammies> ah, okay...
<nightsjammies> That's what I want to do for itunes support
<claptrap> abe3k_: What should be the left border is in the middle of my screen now..
<rothspec_> This is hard to describe--under 10.04, when I shut down a VM under vmware workstation 7, the host video mode goes "invalid" and the monitor says 'invalid timing' and stops displaying anything.
<claptrap> abe3k_: Would it be easier to just do a fresh install? >>
<bullgard> I just finished dist-upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 Beta. The Desktop background does not cover the upper  and lower 12% of the screen. Is this a known error?
<abe3k_> claptrap, I'm not sure, depending on how much you have to backup
<claptrap> abe3k_: Not a lot, but uh... there's not a net install anywhere for 10.04, is there?
<Some_Person> Why does the ubuntu one music store sell songs as mp3s, not a free format?
<abe3k_> nightsjammies, I think if you follow what ZykoticK9 said you'll be able to enable the usb
<claptrap> abe3k_: I don't have a CD/DVD drive or large USB stick atm.
<claptrap> abe3k_: And I don't think I want to do the 9.10 -> 10.04 route again
<h00k> Is anyone aware how to re-authenticate my Lucid install with Ubuntu One?
<abe3k_> claptrap, I've had a fresh install of it on my eeepc, my desktop is still on  jaunty
<abe3k_> claptrap, sorry karmic
<claptrap> abe3k_: How'd you do it?
<abe3k_> claptrap, flash memory
<claptrap> abe3k_: So a USB stick? /=
<abe3k_> claptrap, yeap
<claptrap> abe3k_: Yea, don't have one bigger than 128 MB.
<abe3k_> claptrap, I think I've seen something about a network installation
<abe3k_> claptrap, but I never tested it though
<nightsjammies> Zy who?
<nightsjammies> Ah, nm. I'm sorry. I wasn't paying enough attention, apparently.
<abe3k_> claptrap, it would be a shame to give up though :P
<claptrap> abe3k_: Got more ideas? If you're willing to keep going, I am. loll.
<abe3k_> claptrap, why not!!!1 shift one
<claptrap> abe3k_: Any more logs or anything we should be looking at?
<abe3k_> claptrap, right now I think it is a gnome problem but I'm not sure
<DarkTao> evening
<claptrap> abe3k_: Me, too. I was gonna try reinstalling gnome-desktop-environment earlier.
<DarkTao> anyone elses 10.04 taking AGES to load gnome-panels?
<nightsjammies> okay, next question..anyone else managed to get video working in rhythmbox?
<abe3k_> claptrap, you still have that new user you've created ?
<ZykoticK9> DarkTao, do you have bootchart installed?  I think it was after installing it that gnome-panels started to take longer to start at boot
<DarkTao> ZykoticK9, one sec, i'll check
<claptrap> abe3k_: Sure do
<h00k> Is anyone aware how to re-authenticate my Lucid install with Ubuntu One?
<abe3k_> claptrap, cd to that user's home directory
<DarkTao> ZykoticK9, bootchart isnt installed
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store/+bug/544617 can anyone confirm?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544617 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "Showing 1 to 0 of 0 downloads is shown" [Undecided,New]
<ZykoticK9> DarkTao, that probably isn't even the cause then, but personally it didn't use to take gnome-panels so long to start and now it does...  I'll pay attention if anyone else makes any suggestions to you and see if it can apply to me as well.  Good luck man.
<claptrap> abe3k_: Alright, O
<claptrap> abe3k_: Alright, I'm there.
<ZykoticK9> Ian_Corne, i see the same thing
<Ian_Corne> Ok
<ZykoticK9> Ian_Corne, i just "me too" on your bug
<holstein> hi all..
<Ian_Corne> ok ZykoticK9
<holstein> i have a crash detected icon
<DarkTao> ZykoticK9, rather strange problem to be honest, fresh install of Alpha 2 was fine, I think it was introduced in alpha 3+
<holstein> comes up and says 'nautilus has crashed'
<holstein> the reporting fails though
<holstein> this sound familiar to anyone?
<ZykoticK9> DarkTao, that would be a similar time line for my noticing the problem as well
<DarkTao> holstein, is there also a crash with plymouthd?
<holstein> no
<holstein> i forget the other one that come up too
<DarkTao> i receive a nautilus crash after the reporter tells me plymouthd crashed
<holstein> but im able to report it
<infecto> hello, want to sync my ubuntu today
<DarkTao> i assume thats because i'm on nvidia hardware
<infecto> some problems? :)
<h00k> Is anyone aware how to re-authenticate my Lucid install with Ubuntu One?
<abe3k_> claptrap, try renaming these directories .gconf .gconfd .config .gnome2 to something like .gconf_2 ... etc   use the mv command : mv .gconf .gconf_2 ...
<ZykoticK9> h00k, does System / Preferences / Ubuntu One - Devices tab help you out?
<claptrap> abe3k_: No such file/dir for .gconf.
<arand> h00k: if not here, maybe #ubuntuone
<abe3k_> claptrap, are you in the user home ? /home/somename/ ?
<claptrap> abe3k_: Yea
<h00k> ZykoticK9: yeah, that doesn't exist here
<abe3k_> claptrap, try an ls .g*
<ZykoticK9> h00k, are you using Lucid?
<h00k> ZykoticK9: yes
<h00k> ZykoticK9: (this is the Lucid support channel ;))
<claptrap> abe3k_: None.
<ZykoticK9> h00k, are you using Gnome?
<h00k> ZykoticK9: yes
<claptrap> abe3k_: I got .config
<abe3k_> claptrap, what about your user ?
<h00k> ZykoticK9: it's a really stock install of Lucid
<ZykoticK9> h00k, not sure why you wouldn't have that then, sorry man best of luck.
<h00k> ZykoticK9: I'll check in #ubuntuone
<claptrap> abe3k_: Yeah, it has them.
<Ian_Corne> fiew, this clean install on my ati box is blazingly fast
<claptrap> abe3k_: Alright, got it.
<claptrap> abe3k_: All mv'd successfully.
<abe3k_> claptrap, when you try logging in again, do you get the folders with the original names back ?
<claptrap> abe3k_: no.
<abe3k_> claptrap, try sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<NinoScript> if I ugrade tu lucid, will my themes and stuff stop working? :O
<claptrap> abe3k_: It's running.
<abe3k_> claptrap, what is ?
<claptrap> abe3k_: That command. And it's done.
<abe3k_> claptrap, still getting looped ?
<claptrap> abe3k_: TTY7 is just a blinking cursor. Reboot/
<claptrap> ?
<abe3k_> claptrap, no try a sudo service gdm start
<claptrap> abe3k_: Job already running? Stop it?
<abe3k_> claptrap, yeah or gdm restart
<claptrap> gfdsfg
<claptrap> sd
<claptrap> fg
<claptrap> dsf
<claptrap> gds
<claptrap> fg
<claptrap> abe3k_: I want your body. Do you take donations?
<abe3k_> claptrap, ha ?
<abe3k_> claptrap, did it work ???
<claptrap> abe3k_: Translation, I'm back in.
<abe3k_> claptrap, gratz
<claptrap> abe3k_: I'm in love with you.
<abe3k_> claptrap, lol nice to hear that
<claptrap> abe3k_: Looks like it killed all my settings, but this is better than a complete reinstall. THANK YOU SDFSFS
<abe3k_> claptrap, just remember that your old configurations are still there, if you want everything to look the way they used to be just rename them from the tty1 while gdm is stopped
<abe3k_> claptrap, you're welcomed
<claptrap> abe3k_: Won't that re-break it? ._.
<abe3k_> claptrap, I don't think so
<abe3k_> claptrap, just rename the new folders to something like .gconf_3 and move the older _2 ones back in their place
<claptrap> abe3k_: Awesome, settings came back. Seriously, give me an address and I'll send money lol
<abe3k_> claptrap, lol, no need buddy, I'm glad everything worked out well!!
<abe3k_> claptrap, just what if ....
<abe3k_> claptrap, what if I thought of it as a desktop issue in the first place lol
<abe3k_> claptrap, anyways the time was worth it
<claptrap> abe3k_: I know, lol
<claptrap> abe3k_: It was easier than we made it. ;D
<abe3k_> claptrap, but hey, look on the bright side, yoou have the latest nvidia drivers installed ;)
<claptrap> abe3k_: lolol
<abe3k_> anyways I'm off for a slice of pepperoni pizza :)
<abe3k_> cya guys
<nightsjammies> Okay, so I know that I can write songs to my itouch in rhythmbox in lucid, but I can't figure it out in karmic...any ideas?
<claptrap> abe3k_: Seeya!
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, iphone and ipod touch are supported by default in Lucid and not supported by default in karmic - but you should be asking your question in #ubuntu as Lucid is not where you're experiencing the problem.  Good luck (i don't own an iphone/ipod so i have no ideas obviously)
<spidoodle> so whats new with this version
<OerHeks> boot time
<spidoodle> ?
<ZykoticK9> spidoodle, see the "new features since ubuntu 9.10" on the download page http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<spidoodle> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-23
<red> Does the Nokia N900 mounting work on lucid yet?
<nightsjammies> I was asking in here because this room might know of the differences in packages between the two distros.
<ddecator> red: no idea. test it =)
<red> well i dont have an access to a botnet to test wether it works or not :D
<ZykoticK9> nightsjammies, it has something to do with libipod* - i have no idea what mind you.
<nightsjammies> ah, okay. thanks much then :)
<red> ddecator: lol
<red> sorry misread the channel name.
<red> was talking about captcha alternatives
 * red hides
<Ian_Corne> lol
<Some_Person> ugh, stupid packages with borked dependencies
<BUGabundo> ahah
<Some_Person> I can't install tilp
<Some_Person> Anyone know a quicky fix for this crap?
<ddecator> rolling up your sleeves and resolving the dependencies...
<MTughan> Is there a way I can configure the battery applet in the menu bar to show me percentage of battery used? All I can get is the remaining battery time.
<Some_Person> ddecator: It's not my fault
<ddecator> Some_Person: i know it's not, i'm just not sure there is an easy fix. i had 5 packages that wouldn't upgrade and it was a matter of me removing one package and installing another =\
<Some_Person> tilp depends on libticables2-2 and libticalcs2-7, but those 2 cannot be installed together as libticalcs2-7 depends on libticables2-1 instead
<ddecator> hm, wonder if that's a temporary thing or if that's how it's been for awhile
<quentusrex> How goes the beta?
<quentusrex> is there a page for major issues discovered?
<Some_Person> What should I do about this, and will I be forced to wait days to be able to transfer to/from my calculator?
<mc44> Some_Person: you should not use an unstable version if you need to do actual work, for one
<Some_Person> Anyway, should I file a bug for this?
<ddecator> whoa, docky alerts pulsate now o.o
<greezmunkey> Is there a good source of info on the progress of 10.04? Especially the outlook for an on time release, stability, and such.
<MTughan> Time release? April 2010. :P
<greezmunkey> How about I call it a "progress report" !!
<quentusrex> Anyone know if there is a simple way to upgrade to lucid from karmic on a server?
<quentusrex> do-release-upgrade -d is hanging for me.
<Lounge> i filed a bug rp #544628. problems with xorg, not sure if its already be filed
<MTughan> If there seems to be a problem with Evolution, would I report it to Ubuntu or GNOME?
<quentusrex> MTughan, what is the problem?
<MTughan> quentusrex: Evolution allows multiple mail accounts to be set up, but it always uses the SMTP settings for the default account.
<MTughan> Verified with two of the non-default accounts of my 6 set up.
<quentusrex> that would probably be 'both' :)
<quentusrex> start with upstream, then report to launchpad the upstream report
<genii> npviewer.bin ..Fatal crash.... etc
<Lounge> are testers still having issues with the ndivia drivers on lucid?
<genii> Lounge: My 9300M is OK so far
<Lounge> i'm having major crashes on bootup with the nvidia drivers on my dell xps400
<TrueSongMedia> Just downloaded Xubuntu 10.04 to try out ^_^
<Lounge> switching back to the nv driver and things work ok
<Lounge> fir me
<Lounge> for*
<bjsnider> Lounge, remove plymouth
<Lounge> this is my report to launchpad
<Lounge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/544628
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/544628)
<Lounge> also would like to ask: why is pulseaudio refusing to stop?
<Lounge> now that a-3 is out, can i just do a dist-upgrade?
<h00k> Lounge: Beta 1 is out
<MTughan> quentusrex: No, I mean I have 6 accounts set up on there, and I've tried sending mail from 2 of the non-default accounts.
<MTughan> Also, what do you mean by upstream?
<quentusrex> MTughan, post for gnome first,
<quentusrex> then post on launchpad
<MTughan> That would mean creating both a Bugzilla and Launchpad account, wouldn't it?
<MTughan> GNOME Bugzilla account, that is.
<quentusrex> MTughan, yes, that is true. Hopefully you will be able to use the accounts again.
<MTughan> Dunno that I would. I don't file many bug reports.
<MTughan> I'd generally switch to something else I know works, like Mozilla's Thunderbird in this case.
 * TrueSongMedia now has a Xubuntu 10.04 installation in Parallels ^_^ http://captures.truesongmedia.com/824a9ea15f5bec07b8be308763615490.png
<lucian> can't find the volume applet!
<MTughan> lucian: You have sound?
<lucian> i've clicked on system --> preferences --> sound, and now its saying "waiting for sound system to respond" and hanging
<lucian> MTughan: yes i hear sound
<MTughan> Yeah, your sound daemon seems to be hung.
<lucian> i've tried alsa force-reload
<lucian> still hangs
<MTughan> Because it's not ALSA. It's PulseAudio.
<lucian> i remove pulaseaudio
<jmcantrell> after installing and updating, i can't get to the login screen. it just sits at the splash screen. how can i peek at what's going on or if there are any error messages?
<lucian> removed it
<MTughan> That could be why Sound Preferences and the Volume applet aren't showing then. I believe they're designed for PulseAudio.
<MTughan> You'll have to find replacements.
<lucian> how can it still be hanging if i've removed pa already?
<lucian> but i hate pulseaudio >:(
<lucian> cant stand it
<MTughan> Because it's waiting for PulseAudio to start, but it's not there.
<MTughan> What's wrong with PulseAudio? Works for me just fine.
<lucian> it bugs out on me,
<MTughan> I've got three Linux installations using it now with no problems.
<lucian> pa doesn't get along with my system
<MTughan> All right... I think it means you can't use the default Sound Preferences though then.
<lucian> my system is 4 years old with an intergrated soundcard using a codec that barely supports linux
<MTughan> You can't blame PulseAudio for having troubles with that then, I would think.
<lucian> and pa causes allot of my games and secondlife viewer to crash
<lucian> i dunno, it seemed that my system ran allot better, sounded allot better without pa
<jmcantrell> why would my splash screen be just text and not the pretty image?
<lucian> and didn't crash as much
<MTughan> lucian: Well, that's possible. Still means you have to replace the built-in stuff for sound.
<MTughan> jmcantrell: Could probably be a number of reasons. Do you see an error scroll by in the text?
<jmcantrell> MTughan: no
<jmcantrell> MTughan: nothing stands out in /var/log/messages either
<MTughan> What kind of graphics?
<lucian> pulseaudio and games are not fond of one another
<jmcantrell> what handles the splash screen in lucid?
<MTughan> lucian: PulseAudio and Frozen Bubble get along on two of my systems.
<ZykoticK9> jmcantrell, after grub comes plymouth
<MTughan> jmcantrell: plymouthd IIRC.
<jmcantrell> ZykoticK9, MTughan: why would plymouth have a text splash screen that says "Ubuntu 10.04" instead of the graphical one?
<ZykoticK9> jmcantrell, that's all i get with nvidia-blob as well
<jmcantrell> maybe it's an nvidia thing
<MTughan> Could be. The splash screen works fine on my laptop with ATI graphics.
<jmcantrell> yeah, they work fine on my netbook too
<MTughan> Which probably has Intel graphics.
<jmcantrell> i wonder why they moved away from usplash. that worked fine with nvidia
<bjsnider> the nvidia blob has no kms driver so naturally you don't get much with plymouth
<jmcantrell> has anyone had trouble getting to the login screen with nvidia cards? i can't seem to
<lucian> jmcantrell: yes i have
<jmcantrell> lucian: have you been able to fix it?
<lucian> for now i'm using the nv drivers for now
<jmcantrell> ah
<lucian> will there only one driver
<jmcantrell> do you think this will be fixed?
<lucian> something's going on with the nvidia drivers at this time
<jmcantrell> how do i regenerate the default xorg.conf?
<lucian> i'd use the xorg.conf.failsafe
<jmcantrell> where is that? i don't see it in /etc/X11
<ZykoticK9> jmcantrell, if you're using nvidia you could try "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate a new nvidia xorg.conf
<jmcantrell> ZykoticK9: tried that
<hackeron> hey, what's the equivalent to hal-find-by-capability now that hal is gone?
<lucian> ZykoticK9: i tried that and it made my screen 640x480 and i couldn't change it back
<ZykoticK9> lucian, well for absolute default just mv xorg.conf to a different name and let autodetect to try, or to generate an xorg.conf the old fashioned way see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<jmcantrell> what are the chances that the nvidia driver will work by the time lucid releases?
<lucian> basically i was trying to install the drivers as instructed here
<lucian> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/alpha2
<lucian> and it didn't work
<lucian> if you scroll down to the "known issues"
<jmcantrell> what's a card that's known to work well with ubuntu with no trouble?
<Hellow> jmcantrell: My nVidia GeForce 6200 is working well. It's not fast, but it works.
<jmcantrell> i want to steer clear of nvidia. they seem to be so problematic
<Hellow> ATI is worse.
<arand> Intel, I guess...
<MTughan> ATI works fine.
<MTughan> Just don't use their drivers, use the open source drivers.
<Hellow> MTughan: +1
<Hellow> Their drivers break more often than nVidia's.
<MTughan> Does it matter? Both are closed-source.
<MTughan> Means we're slaved to their update cycle if we use their drivers.
<lucian> they're usually buggy in alha builds
<Hellow> Does the open-source ATI drivers support 3D hardware acceleration?
<lucian> alpha
<Hellow> s/does/do
<MTughan> Hellow: Well, the graphics here are turned up. And I had Compiz working with source-compiled radeonhd drivers under Fedora 12.
<lucian> nope because "too big to fail"
<Andre_Gondim> how do I connect Ubuntu One in lucid?
<hackeron> anyone? what's the equivalent to hal-find-by-capability now that hal is gone?
<Andre_Gondim> hackeron, udev
<jmcantrell> removing the xorg.conf file doesn't help. i still can't get to the login screen
<jmcantrell> do i need to remove the drivers too?
<MTughan> Hellow: Yep, the distorted window dragging from Compiz works fine with the open source drivers shipped with 10.04. This is with an ATI Radeon HD3470 Mobile.
<hackeron> Andre_Gondim: no such command udev
<Hellow> MTughan: glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Hellow> If yes, then it supports hardware 3D acceleration.
<MTughan> Give me a sec, need to install glxinfo.
<MTughan> I'll need power soon too.
<junos> Does anybody know how to fix wireless on a dell mini 10v with ubuntu 10.4?  The controller keeps reseting
<Andre_Gondim> hackeron, devidekit http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Ubuntu-10.04-Alpha-2-Removes-HAL
<MTughan> Hellow: Yes.
<Hellow> Ah, then the open-source ATI drivers are >>>> open-source nvidia drivers.
<Hellow> Andre_Gondim: There should be an option under "Places" called "Ubuntu One".
<hackeron> Andre_Gondim: devicekit: command not found
<rww> junos: do you have an ethernet connection you can use?
<rww> (you can fix it, but you need to install some packages)
<junos> yep
<Italian_Plumber> I must say I love the new artwork
<rww> junos: alright. Plug it in, install the "b43-fwcutter" and "bcmwl-kernel-source" packages (e.g. sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source), say Yes when it prompts about installing firmware, and make sure you stay connected to ethernet until it's done installing the packages. Then, reboot.
<rww> junos: there's a bug somewhere about the open-source b43 (which is what it tries to use by default) driver not working, but I don't have the link handy.
<hackeron> anyone? what's the equivalent to hal-find-by-capability now that hal is gone?
<jmcantrell> once i've removed the nvidia drivers and the xorg.conf, is there anything else i need to do to get back to the default settings?
<junos> I'm trying it now...thanks for your help!
<Italian_Plumber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/502433
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 502433 in linux "Lucid: b43 fatal DMA error on Dell Mini 9" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<rww> that it. thanks
<rww> that's **
<rww> junos: You're welcome :). Let me know if you have any problems getting it going.
<lucian> brb
<Italian_Plumber> it was very flaky in jaunty... glad they fixed it for lucid.
<hackeron> anyone? -- what do I use instead of hal-device, hal-get-property --udi $UDI, hal-find-by-capability, hal-find-by-property, etc now that there's no hal?
<Hellow> What package provides the command ubuntuone-preferences?
<lucian> dang, nvidia still fails to load
<jmcantrell> nvidia is gone, splash screen looks normal, why does it just sit there and spin and not go to the login screen?
<jmcantrell> i would greatly appreciate any suggestions
<lucian> bug report is asking me is this issue has been confirmed to exist with the upstream kernel
<lucian> how should i know
<lucian> i'm just gonna say yes
<MTughan> hackeron: Perhaps no one knows the answer here. Maybe you can find the package that replaced HAL and see what tools it provides.
<jmcantrell> anyone?
<MTughan> jmcantrell: There is movement on the screen? It hasn't frozen?
<hackeron> MTughan: the news say libudev which is used in C apps and devicekit which has no packages
<jmcantrell> MTughan: the splash screen is animating, it just never goes further
<crimsun> hackeron: you can always just install hal.
<hackeron> crimsun: yeh, but I want to use the new shiny stuff :)
<junos> rww:  I installed the packages...but I still can't connect to the internet.  If I type dmesg It says, "b43-phy0 fatal DMA ERROR...Controller RESET"
<rww> junos: you might need to restart before it kicks in
<junos> rww: I did
<junos> twice
<rww> junos: weird. does "lsmod | grep b43" output anything?
<rww> oh. actually. you might need to shutdown rather than just restarting. I vaguely remember that being necessary for some silly reason.
<rww> so power off and then power back up again
<junos> rww: ok I'll try that
<lucian> yay! new reported "Bug #544746" i have no idea what but my kernel had a kerneloops
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544746 in linux "BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at 0000023a" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544746
<lucian> its pretty much has to do with nvidia, im sure of that
<lucian> alright, ima take a break, go back into jaunty and play secondlife for a bit
<junos> rww:  shutdown...came back...module didn't load
<junos> lsmod doesn't show b43
<rww> junos: does it show wl?
<hackeron> Andre_Gondim: crimsun: ah, I guess I can use this: http://github.com/nzjrs/python-gudev/blob/master/test.py
<hackeron> neat :)
<junos> rww: I just did a 'modprobe b43' and it started working
<rww> weird. it's supposed to work with wl and not work with b43.
<rww> silly non-free wifi cards. confuse the heck out of me :(
<junos> rww: I just hope they fix it before the release...since this is an officially supported model and didn't work out of the box with 9.10
<rww> junos: 9.10 is supposed to work if you install b43-fwcutter and bcmwl-kernel source too
<rww> Jockey pops up and recommends them, if I remember correctly.
<junos> rww:9.10 works...just not if you don't have a wired ethernet conncection and install the packages
<zeeble> Hello. Have multiverse and universe enabled in my sources. Can anyone tell me the meta-package to install Sun's JRE?
<zeeble> apt-cache shows me OpenJDK with Hotspot
<ranjan> zeeble, its available in the ubuntu software center
<zeeble> Umm, what is Ubuntu Software Centre/
<zeeble> I thought everything that is available to install, can be installed via apt
<ranjan> Click on the application menu..u can see software center at the bottom
<zeeble> lol, I dont have X running..
<zeeble> But yeah, I will look at that.
<zeeble> Just getting packages right now after a very base install
<ranjan> ok..then you should enable the Lucid partners repository
<zeeble> hmm
<zeeble> ranjan: the canonical lucid partner repo?
<rww> zeeble: yes
<ranjan> wait...is your multiverse repository enabled??
<zeeble> ah, uncommented in sources.list
<zeeble> yes.
<zeeble> multiverse and universe.
<rww> Sun Java is in partner now, not multiverse :)
<zeeble> thanks, now getting sun-java-jre in apt-cache
<zeeble> :))
<zeeble> now i have to remove the openjdk nonsense :p
<ranjan> rww, but even without enabling partners repository i have sun jre
<ranjan> rww, !!
<zeeble> Hm, wow. Inconsistent, then.
<rww> ranjan: presumably because you upgraded from Karmic and it kept the packages from then, or something.
<zeeble> Though, I have never used that Ubuntu that ubuntu software centre
<ranjan> rww, no its a fresh installation
<rww> ranjan: okay. Well, they're not in multiverse, so... yeah.
<ranjan> rww, sorry sorry...actually i have enabled it... thank you
<ranjan> rww, :)
<rww> :)
<zeeble> bleh. I think i messed up something during the upgrade. gnome-panel doesnt want to load
<zeeble> ranjan: you're from somewhere in India?
<ranjan> zeeble, yes :) and you??
<zeeble> ranjan: same.
<ranjan> zeeble, where??
<zeeble> ranjan: mumbai
<ranjan> zeeble, oh ..thats great
<ranjan> zeeble, how long you are using linux??
<zeeble> ranjan: heh, off and on. since my uni days. that would be 1996/7
<ranjan> zeeble, oh great..
<zeeble> ranjan: but i more or less use windows full time :\ spreadsheets and MS apps
<ranjan> zeeble, ok..but i think that you dont find openoffice good isnt it??
<zeeble> ranjan: no! I have a codeweavers license to run MS Office on Linux
<ranjan> ranjan, ok, :) how much that cost??
<zeeble> ranjan: openoffice is fine for a lot of stuff, if you disable the Java in it. But I need MS for some macros and functions that are essential to my work.
<zeeble> ranjan: um you can check out the codeweavers site for Crossover Office. They have different bundles and prices for students. Can get heavy discount.
<ranjan> zeeble, ok..let me ask one think...some time before you were saying that you dont have X
<ranjan> :)
<zeeble> ranjan: Yeah, I hadnt installed all of X libs then. Installed them quickly
<zeeble> Got a fast connection
<ranjan> zeeble, ok :) now how is lucid??
<zeeble> Copying some of teh config files from a previous install, etc.
<ranjan> zeeble, ok
<zeeble> ranjan: Havent been working long enough on this yet, but should be good. As long as it is stable, I am fine. Not like I will reboot the machine every day
<ranjan> zeeble, ok..but it boots in just 10 secs...thats a great achivement as far as an OS is concerned
<zeeble> ranjan: heh. Not one an essential feature, but might help lots of people out there. Quick boot times.
<ranjan> zeeble, yes:)
<zeeble> ranjan: you dual boot your machine?
<MTughan> Boots in 17.5 seconds from GRUB here.
<MTughan> Granted, I'm using a 2.5" drive, but it is 7200rpm.
<ranjan> zeeble, no...now only linux
<MTughan> ranjan: You can run only Linux and still dual-boot. I dual-boot Ubuntu 10.04 and Fedora 12 on my laptop.
<zeeble> :)
<ranjan> MTughan, for me on an Intel Pentium D processor with GB and 2GB RAM
<zeeble> My laptop still runs Karmic. Upgrading the workstation
<ranjan> MTughan, boots in less than 12 secs
<zeeble> What sort of services do you have enabled, MTughan?
<MTughan> zeeble: Where would I check that?
<MTughan> ranjan: Huh. Intel Core 2 Duo T9400 with 2GB of RAM.
<ranjan> MTughan, and whats your boot time??
<MTughan> ranjan: I said, 17.5s to login screen from GRUB.
<ranjan> MTughan, are you using karmic???
<MTughan> Nope, Lucid beta 1.
<MTughan> Actually, it's from the start of the first GRUB. I've layed GRUB because of dual-booting, but I don't think the second GRUB takes that long.
<zeeble> MTughan: try in the Administration menu - Services
<ranjan> MTughan, oh..:( but then i feel lucky
<ranjan> MTughan, :)
<zeeble> MTughan: there's a utility available that allows you to view list of services.. trying to remember its name
<ranjan> zeeble, is it bum??
<zeeble> could be
<ranjan> zeeble, boot up manager
<ranjan> :)
<zeeble> I tend to use update-rc.d to stop services.. so not really familiar with that tool
<MTughan> zeeble: Doesn't seem to be installed by default. Services, that is.
<zeeble> MTughan: apt-get install bum
<zeeble> now just to install xfce4 and this setup is done
<MTughan> zeeble: What do the different icons mean?
<zeeble> MTughan: to be honest, I havent used bum. I start stop services using a command called update-rc.d
<zeeble> check the ones which are running and turn them off using update-rc.d -f remove
<MTughan> Looks like only two are running: pulseaudio and cups.
<zeeble> cups is a printing service, so you might need it.
<MTughan> Yeah, the Common Unix Printing Service.
<MTughan> Pulseaudio is the sound daemon.
<zeeble> You should have many more services than that..
<zeeble> But these are essential ones.
<MTughan> Yeah, so you would think. Something like NetworkManager.
<zeeble> Stop worrying about the boot times, as long as it works fine when you are booted up
<zeeble> yes. network, logging, etc. lots of services come up on boot.
<MTughan> Oh, I should sort the columns right... :P
<MTughan> pulseaudio, cups, avahi, acpid, udev, dbus, and cron are running now.
<zeeble> all essential
<MTughan> Looks like bluetooth, rsync, saned, pppd-dns, bootlogd, ntp, and gdm are also starting up, but aren't currently running.
<zeeble> does your laptop have bluetooth?
<zeeble> I'd disable services like bluetooth, rsync, saned, and gdm
<MTughan> Yes.
<MTughan> gdm provides the login screen.
<zeeble> if at any time you need bluetooth, just start the service manually
<zeeble> hm, okay. gdm too then
<jmcantrell> has anyone tried installing the latest nvidia drivers from a ppa?
<zeeble> I boot to text mode usually :)
<MTughan> saned for sure. Not sure about rsync.
<zeeble> sane you can stop. It is a frontend for scanning services
<zeeble> rsync is probably enabled for some ubuntu cloud storage feature
<zeeble> not essential if you arent using ubuntu one
<MTughan> Well, I'll do an update/upgrade first, then worry about startup services.
<zeeble> yeah.
<MTughan> I can always use bootchart to see what's taking a lot of time on startup too.
<zeeble> I got a reboot coming up. new kernel from sources
<MTughan> bootchart temporarily replaces the default init and runs its own loggin.
<MTughan> logging*
<jmcantrell> lucian: have you tried nvidia drivers from a ppa?
<zeeble> hm wow. trying to install the murrine themes and its a 20M download
<un214> all right, who broke the failsafe drivers this close to a release?
<un214> Now I've a real problem.
<un214> This system boots to an unusable console unless I remove fbcon.ko from the system.
<un214> backup kernel boots but no X
<un214> look I'm not kidding here.
<un214> The only drivers that ever worked reliably on this hardware are vgacon and X-vesa.
<foxmulder881> Hey folks, does anyone know when the beta is due?
<MTughan> foxmulder881: It's out.
<foxmulder881> Ok, cheers. Is the issue with Plymouth fixed now?
<MTughan> Which issue?
<jmcantrell> how can i get the 195 nvidia driver in lucid?
<ZykoticK9> jmcantrell, nvidia-current is 195
<jmcantrell> ZykoticK9: oh, i see
<zeeble> anyone got the sources.list entries to install opera and chromium browsers?
<ZykoticK9> zeeble, chromium is in the default repo now :)
<foxmulder881> I don't know what specific issue, but the guys on the forums were complaining about Plymouth issues.
<zeeble> ZykoticK9: niice :)
<un214> what's it take to fix X broken on a system where fbcon can't be used?
<jmcantrell> how can i turn off the splash screen?
<un214> apt-get remove usplash
<jmcantrell> also, how do i get into the grub menu?
<un214> ESC
<MTughan> un214: It uses plymouth now, not usplash.
<un214> hmmm maybe that's why my system is hosed
<jmcantrell> i don't seem to have the opportunity to hit esc
<un214> I removed usplash as it broke my system awhile ago
<jmcantrell> yeah, esc does not get me to the grub menu.
<DasEi> jmcantrell: it's left shift in grub 2
<jmcantrell> DasEi: ah
<DasEi> jmcantrell: file is now /etc/default/grub,  after changes run : sudo update grub
<DasEi> *update-grub , ^typo
<jmcantrell> wtf. cryptsetup depends on plymouth?
<jmcantrell> how do i get rid of this stupid splash screen
<DasEi> jmcantrell: can remove (quite) splash in grubs conf
<jmcantrell> DasEi: left shift does nothing for me
<jmcantrell> DasEi: ah, you have to hold it. nvm
<DasEi> jmcantrell: it might be that your timeout is set very short
<MTughan> jmcantrell: Try removing splash from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in /etc/default/grub.
<DasEi> :)^
<DasEi> jmcantrell: timeout can also bet set in /etc/default/grub
<DasEi> touch of shift at bootup is then enough
<un214__root> well that was interesting
<jmcantrell> DasEi: what can i do at the boot menu to disable splash? i tried changing splash to nosplash
<un214__root> after removing plymouth, fbcon decided to behave itself
<un214__root> still no X
<un214__root> load X garbages the console and unwires the keyboard
<Drakeson> is it just me, or does aptitude crash way too often recently?
<un214__root> The Ctrl+Alt+Fn keys work. I'm quite convinced that if I had a usable Xterm I could still control the system.
<un214__root> however, for the moment I'm really stuck
<DasEi> jmcantrell: comment the original line, save grub, run update-grub (all as superuser)
<DasEi> Drakeson: had no problems so far (vm's)
<DasEi> Drakeson: did you try to choose the fastest mirror  ?
<jmcantrell> ok, i've disabled splash and quiet, now when i enter the password for my crypt disks, it does nothing. no messages. anyone have any ideas?
<Drakeson> actually now that I look at bugs.launchpad.net, it seems there are too many SIGSEGV's reported. not good :(
<DasEi> jmcantrell: where did you do this ?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: do what?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: i edited the grub entry directly from the grub menu then booted
<DasEi> jmcantrell: via the bootoption way, I see ,
<DasEi> jmcantrell: I just did myself, the editing of grub gave me no splash
<jmcantrell> DasEi: yes. that worked for me as well. now i'm seeing more of what my original problem is. it just hangs after getting my password for disks in /etc/crypttab
<DasEi> jmcantrell: was this same before ?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: yes. i just wasn't able to see anything because of the splash screen
<jmcantrell> DasEi: i couldn't tell if it was hanging or not
<DasEi> jmcantrell: did you try another kernel ?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: now i see that it appears to be hanging or waiting on something
<jmcantrell> DasEi: what other kernels are there?
<DasEi> .. and how did you edit grub then ?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: from the grub menu, i just removed splash and quiet
<DasEi> mm
<DasEi> jmcantrell: idk what's wrong, will have to mount your fs from a live cd then, chroot and have a look
<jmcantrell> DasEi: there appears to be some issue with mounting /dev/mapper/* after they are unlocked
<DasEi> jmcantrell: crystallball.. try it manual, did the os ran before anyway ?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: it ran before i added the disks to /etc/crypttab for boot
<DasEi> jmcantrell: and mounttab / fstab ?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: added to fstab. what is mounttab?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: i can mount them manually
<DasEi> jmcantrell: mounttab was a mistake, you need the device in cryptab and the mapper / mountpoint in fstab only
<jmcantrell> DasEi: yep. got that already
<jmcantrell> DasEi: taking the fstab entries out allows me to boot.
<jmcantrell> not sure how to proceed though without using the disks as unencrypted
<DasEi> jmcantrell: what's the line in fstab ?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: /dev/mapper/crypt_foo /home auto defaults 0 2
<DasEi> jmcantrell: it's 0 0 , second is fsck, the 2 does .. I have too look up
<jmcantrell> DasEi: i read that all non-/ disks should be 2
<DasEi> jmcantrell: yes, shouldN't hang there, try with 0 , if that works, run a fsck on the (de-crypted) mapper-device
<DasEi> and I assume there is also no other device mountd to /home .. sure I think
<DasEi> .. and dir /home exists
<jmcantrell> DasEi: that's correct
<jmcantrell> DasEi: no change. still does not mount
<jmcantrell> DasEi: is the preferred method of home encryption to let the installer create the encryption that ties in with the login password (the installer called it encrypted home)?
<DasEi> jmcantrell: either this or full crytion by alternate installer
<marcosroriz> Hi guys, I'll be installing Ubuntu again on my notebook. I had some troubles with other distros. Should I go with Lucid? I mean is lucid 'ready' to use?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: what would the upgrade process look like? how would i use an encrypted home with a later version of ubuntu?
<CastleFox> Hello.   Does anyone know how I can check what crappy video card is in this computer ?
<DasEi> jmcantrell: same, if you got a seperate /home, you're always on a safer side for that
<jmcantrell> DasEi: so, there would be no conflict between versions?
<DasEi> jmcantrell: no, unless cryptographic tools change
<DasEi> jmcantrell: but you will then still be able to acces your files, would then have to set up a new /home, still now it's still crypt-luks
<jmcantrell> DasEi: how is it actually implemented? is there any performance difference between this and an encrypted partition (what i'm doing now)?
<DasEi> jmcantrell: performance is same, but you can have an lvm containing several partitons with one password
<DasEi> logical volume manager
<jmcantrell> DasEi: yeah. i want to keep /home on it's own drive though. still possible?
<DasEi> jmcantrell: yes, set up standard, alter fstab & crypttab later
<jmcantrell> DasEi: how do i set this up after an install?
<DasEi> jmcantrell: like this approach
<DasEi> jmcantrell: you just set the mapper in fstab to /home, that's it
<jmcantrell> DasEi: yeah, but initially, how do i tell the installer to use my separate drive for /home?
<DasEi> jmcantrell: you won't, if you want to keep an existing crypted /home on a seperate drive, or do you mean for a fresh, including home, install ?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: let's say, for the sake of argument, that i want to do a completely fresh install with an encrypted home. would I just install as normal and then move /home/* to an empty ext4 partition on the separate drive, then add /home to the fstab?
<jmcantrell> DasEi: also, is it possible to setup the encrypted home from the alternate cd? i can't boot into the live cd
<jmcantrell> DasEi: to clarify, i don't want to encrypt the entire system (i may need to reboot it remotely)... just home
<jmcantrell> at what point in the install does it ask if I want an encrypted home?
<DasEi> jmcantrell: after the partition setup
<jmcantrell> DasEi: what's the best way to backup /home in this case?
<DasEi> jmcantrell: dd of the partition, or one of the various apps like unison, if you want incremental backups
<DasEi> jmcantrell: I'm using raid most times, to prevent data loss
<jmcantrell> DasEi: does it matter if the luks volume is currently open? when i copy the partition?
<DasEi> jmcantrell: for dd it shouldn't be mounted (live cd) any other , fs-related thing needs it open
<jmcantrell> DasEi: how would i get root to unlock it unattended so it can do rsync on the fs?
<roberj13> Does 10.04 have better Intel driver to work on arrandale integrated graphics?
<DasEi> jmcantrell: the newer live cd's support crypted partitons , or can do manually by lvscan and luksopen
<jmcantrell> DasEi: i just realized that this isn't going to work for me anyway. ssh pubkey auth :-/
<jmcantrell> DasEi: so, it's either partition encryption that unlocks on boot or no encryption
<DasEi> jmcantrell: no, you can always boot  a live cd or put the extra drive in another machine
<DasEi> and why would rsync not work ?
<DasEi> just have a account on the remote host for that
<jmcantrell> DasEi: because i'm probably not going to be logged in when it happens
<jmcantrell> if the unlocked partition isn't being mounted on boot, what package would that be associated with (for the bug report)?
<casemods> what is lucid?
<DasEi> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<casemods> ah
<casemods> thanks
<casemods> So it's in beta?
<rsk> it is
<DasEi> yep, see above
<casemods> I would try it, but I just switched from windows so I need a stable OS
<casemods> I hope you understand :(
<DasEi> casemods: works, but not recommended for productional environments
<DasEi> casemods: karmic is fine, can dist-upgrade later
<DasEi> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<DasEi> casemods: you can start with karmic and upgrade it to lucid later, lucid will also be lts
<DasEi> !lts > casemods
<ubottu> casemods, please see my private message
<lucian> my system reported a bug to launchpad but its flagged as private plus it was over 25mb
<lucian> just wondered does that mean no one can see it?
<lucian> set it to public
<lucian> Bug #544628
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 544628 in xorg-server "Xorg assert failure: *** glibc detected *** /usr/bin/X: munmap_chunk(): invalid pointer: 0x00ef03ff ***" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544628
<thom_> hi..  excuse me,, I was trying Ubuntu Lucy (Lucid Lynx) beta on my computer with live-CD session. But it gimme some errors. I couldn't get to the desktop. The error msgs r "init : ureadahead-other main process (1219) terminated with status 4" What was it? And What I should do? Note : it was running well on virtualbox
<rsk> thom_ try with the noacpi bootparam
<lucian> i'm getting it too with the nvidia drivers
<lucian> it might be a bug in either in plymouth or in the nvidia restricted drivers
<thom_> when should I insert that command?
<thom_> I get it :D
<thom_> but now, why was it happen? Are my hardwares in trouble?
<bullgard> My violet background covers initially the whole screen but later leaves a brownish fringe of about 12% at the top and bottom. Is this a known bug?
<vish> hmm, my R Alt  , for some reason now works only as Alt Gr ..
<chandru_in> When trying to install Lucid Beta-1 in virtual box using the "Install Ubuntu 10.04" option directly, the installer freezes after retrieving time from server.  Is this a known bug or should I file one?  I tried searching on Launchpad but couldn't find one!
<chandru_in> I've tried upgrading the installer to no avail
<os2mac> ok, what version of virtual box?
<os2mac> and what host OS?
<chandru_in> Host OS: Windows XP
<chandru_in> Virtual box version: 3.1.4
<ranjan> anybody how to install gloobus in lucid
<os2mac> did you md5sum the iso before trying to install?
<chandru_in> os2mac: Yes I did.  I also find that selcting "Try ubuntu 10.04" and then starting the installer from desktop icon works fine
<os2mac> sure it's not a virtual setup thing in Vbox?
<chandru_in> os2mac: How do I ensure that?
<rsk> chandru_in install it without vbox
<chandru_in> rsk: It works fine directly on my machine
<chandru_in> It fails only in VBox
<os2mac> do you have a guest of your current OS in vbox or of any other ubuntu ver.
<chandru_in> Yes I use Karmic within VBox too
<rsk> so goto #vbox
<os2mac> ok check your hardware settings for Karmic against your settings for Lucid. and see if they match... if they don't then make them and see if that corrects the problem
<chandru_in> rsk: I thought it might be a Lucid specific issue as Karmic installas and works just fine on the same VBox installation
<chandru_in> os2mac: They are identical in every aspect
<os2mac> also be aware that I recently had to revert to 3.1.2 on Vbox because of USB issues.
<chandru_in> I don't think USB issues would hurt this one coz I'm installing from the downlaoded ISO image
<os2mac> have you asked these questions in #vobx?
<os2mac> c/#vobx/#vbox
<os2mac> Lucid is alpha right now correct?
<chandru_in> os2mac: I didn't since I thought it'd be specific to Lucid as Karmic works fine.  Anyway will hit #vbox too thanks
<chandru_in> os2mac: I'm using beta 1
<os2mac> well if you can run it on the native machine and it works just fine and doesn't work in Vbox.... see where I am going with this?
<chandru_in> hmmm makes sense will see what the vbox people ahve to say too
<chandru_in> *have
<os2mac> chandru_in: sorry to keep bouncing you around rooms.
<os2mac> just trying to get you in touch with the correct people
<chandru_in> os2mac: Absolutely not a problem.  It's better to ask it at the right place and get a correct response rather than stick to the wrong place :)
<os2mac> yeah I a will follow you over I would like to see the answer.
<abhinav> chandru_in: could you try upgrading from karmic to lucid (instead of clean install) ?
<os2mac> abhinav: it's a virtual box fresh install.
<os2mac> never mind just reread... sorry.
<chandru_in> abhinav: Well, I want both the versions.  Also, I'm frankly doing some beta testing and would love to find bugs before release :)
<os2mac> according to this http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=27416
<os2mac> it's possible it's a kernel issue or ACPI
<os2mac> I HAVE seen that before on new version installs.
<os2mac> only real solution is to wait for them to get it working again.
<chandru_in> os2mac: Oh thanks for finding that out.  I also find that gwibber crashes quite a lot but need some more time to isolate exact problems.  :D
<os2mac> no worries.
<os2mac> any ops in right now?
<DasEi> os2mac: I'm no op, what's your issue ? and simp looks for you in #ubuntu
<os2mac> that's my issue.. he's asked me like 5 completely non sequitar questions in about 5 minutes.. I think he's trolling.
<DasEi> os2mac: seems little wierd, true, but first you can tell a user and else, but think before acting, can use "!ops" to call them, but also can put people on ignore, which is often  better if one doubts if the other end is more helpless or more trolling
<os2mac> other than the fact he is sitting in there trolling other people as well. he's up to three now.
<os2mac> just in the time we started talking.
<bullgard> mc no longer diplays names of executable files in green color. Is this a bug of mc?
<blekos> hello, I have the following problem following me from previous versions: I cannot connect to wpa & wpa2 wireless networkds
<DasEi> os2mac: pm you ?
<os2mac> sure
<roberj13> Need help installing flash player on 64 bit. Is there a way? When I go to adobe, it downloads 32bit..
<kindofabuzz> isn't nautilus supposed to have an Ubuntu One folder?
<JohnFlux_> Hi all
<JohnFlux_> I'm trying to get a piece of hardware working with 9.10.  The bug report suggests using the latest kernel 2.6.32
<JohnFlux_> But that comment is a few months old.  I see now a 2.6.33 and a 2.6.34-rc2-karmic
<JohnFlux_> should I try these instead?
<JohnFlux_> Does 2.6.34-rc2  work mostly?  Or should I avoid it?
<rsk> JohnFlux_ it's only a reboot away if it dosen't work
<JohnFlux_> Okay back - I rebooted with 2.6.33
<dupondje> roberj13: flashplayer is in repo's ?
<roberj13> dupondje, I found it, thanks
<MJEvans> How the frick do I access sleep without pmi on the console?
<MJEvans> Correction, suspend
<bullgard> I cannot install the DEB program package kexi. Synaptic tells me: "No installable version of package kexi found although there is an entry in the database." How to proceed?
<abhinav> bullgard: what do you mean by deb program ? do you have the .deb file ?
<abhinav> bullgard: if you have a .deb you want to install, try sudo dpkg -i <package>
<bullgard> abhinav: I did not say "DEB program" but I said "DEB program package". Do you see the difference?
<abhinav> bullgard: ok, is it available in the repos ?
<abhinav> !kexi
<rsk> !info kexi
<ubottu> Package kexi does not exist in lucid
<abhinav> bullgard: ok, I can install it under 9.04 something wrong with lucid. checking..
<rsk> abhinav it isn't in lucid
<bullgard> abhinav:  '~ $ sudo dpkg -i <package>; There were errors when processing: kexi.'
<abhinav> rsk: ok..must be replaced by something else ? (change of name of package etc)
<rsk> i have no ide
<rsk> a
<bullgard> If nobody has an idea here in this channel: Where can I turn to? This program is essential for me. I was using it the last 2.5 years every day.
<abhinav> bullgard: I don't have access to a lucid system right now - could you try searching for the package in synaptics - maybe the name has changed etc ?
<rsk> bullgard kexis website.
<rsk> http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=stable/koffice-1.6.3/src/koffice-1.6.3.tar.bz2
<BUGabundo_remote> 0/
<rsk> \1
<bbordwell> rsk, I am coming into the middle of your conversation, what is it that your are trying to get working?
<bullgard> abhinav: This is what I did first before I posted here. Synaptic 0.62.5 does list an package entry "kexi" but without any additional information. It also lists two libraries for it in normal verbose fashion.
<bullgard> bbordwell: kexi
<rsk> bbordwell nothing
<bullgard> rsk: http://download.kde.org/download.php?url=stable/koffice-1.6.3/src/koffice-1.6.3.tar.bz2 does not even mention "kexi". Why do you recommend this website?
<abhinav> bullgard: yeah I see that it is not available under lucid as a package. is it possible that the functionality got integrated into koffice ?
<bbordwell> abhinav, I am installing koffice right now to test that
<bbordwell> its a big download thought, almost done
<bbordwell> though*
<abhinav> bbordwell: great .. I tried searching but couldn't find any news/info.
<bullgard> abhinav: A local ubuntero just told me: "https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kexi/+publishinghistory; Deleted on 2006-04-26 by Colin Watson; superseded by koffice; Title: Publishing history : “kexi” package : Ubuntu (at edge.launchpad.net)'
<rsk> bullgard because i know it's right
<bullgard> rsk: I do not understand this English. Could say it in other words, please?
<rsk> nope
<bbordwell> I have Koffice installed and i am not seeing kexi anywhere
<yofel> iirc kexi was part of an older koffice version
<bbordwell> http://www.koffice.org/kexi/
<bbordwell> this website says it is not included in koffice 2
<bbordwell> it says to use the version from 1.6
<bullgard> bbordwell: My Lucid Synaptic tells me that Lucid only offers koffice newest version 1:2.1.1-1ubuntu2
<bbordwell> bullgard, yes this is exactly the problem
<bbordwell> Since koffice 2 is included there is no kexi, i am trying to find another way to get it
<yofel> you could add the karmic repository and install if from there, could work
<rsk> i told you where to get it
<rsk> ¨but nooo
<yofel> rsk: I doubt he wants to build kexi from source...
<rsk> then how is he supposed to install a binary?
<yofel> like I said, he could try to install the karmic package (from packages.ubuntu.com or whatever) and see if he get's it to work, if not he'll have to build it from source I guess
<bbordwell> yofel, I am looking into installing from karmic repositores
<yofel> bbordwell: works, but you'll have to downgrade a few koffice packages it seems
<yofel> (at least -data and -libs it seems)
<bbordwell> yes, the koffice 2 packages will not be compatible with koffice 1.6
<bbordwell> I got it working :)
<bbordwell> bullgaurd, give me a min and i will type easy instructions
<bbordwell> download these three packages
<bbordwell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/all/koffice-data/download
<bbordwell> bullgaurd are you using 64 bit or 32 bit?
<bullgard> 32 bit
<bbordwell> okay sorry thats a bad link then
<BUGabundo_remote> bbordwell: karmic?
<bbordwell> these three packages
<bbordwell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/koffice-data
<bbordwell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/kexi/download
<bbordwell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/i386/koffice-libs/download
<bbordwell> save the files
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: koffice 1.6 from karmic
<BUGabundo_remote> we don't have it in lucid?
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: as lucid has 2.0 which is missing a few things
<bullgard> bbordwell: What is a suitable directory to save these 3 files?
<bbordwell> then simply double click on them to open gdebi and install libs first then data then kexi
<bbordwell> downloads is fine
<BUGabundo_remote> ahh
<BUGabundo_remote> !koffice
<bbordwell> It might be data first and then libs i am not sure
<bbordwell> but it will not let you install them in the wrong order
<bullgard> bbordwell: (apport-gtk is interfering. I need some time to deal with that first.)
<bbordwell> ok, if you need any further help i should be here for a while
<bbordwell> yofel, thanks for the karmic repositories suggestion
<yofel> yw
<bbordwell> Has anyone here tried to burn a CD using rhythmbox?
<bbordwell> It is not working for me, worked fine in karmic
<bbordwell> i filed a bug report
<kslen> did last nights update break compiz for others out there?
<bbordwell> but its not marked as affecting anyone else :(
<bbordwell> I could not tell you it does not work with nouveau :(
<bbordwell> compiz was updated yesterday thought right?
<bbordwell> so its very possible
<kslen> believe me saw something about compiz mentioned along with xorg core
<kslen> perhaps it was xorg core video or something along those lines
<kslen> was about half asleep when i applied the update so i don't remember much unfortunately
<bbordwell> what version of compiz is reported in your synaptic?
<kslen> compiz-core (2 1:0.8.3)
<bbordwell> nvm I can not find the last version anywhere
<bbordwell> i was going to suggest you revert to the last version but its not on launchpad anymroe
<kslen> hum, that's apt-cache btw
<kslen> in synaptics it says 0.8.4
<kslen> oh, and completely separate packages.
<kslen> i's apt nub :>
<bbordwell> haha
<bbordwell> what do you have for a video card?
<kslen> intel 954gme integrated shiet
<pecisk> people, ofttopic, but how was named that Ubuntu usability project?
<bbordwell> do you know how to compile from source? i found the source for 2 versions ago
<bbordwell> I would package it for you, but I am not sure how
<kslen> i've compiled a thing or two in slackware, wether it's the same on ubuntu i has no clue
<kslen> as long as that fakeroot crap isn't involved, i'm game
<kslen> :D
<bbordwell> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/compiz/1:0.8.4-0ubuntu11
<bbordwell> well that is the link that has all the files, if you can figure it out then that would be a good try
<kslen> i'll have a look. thanks :>
<victor_> hi, after i upgraded 9.10 to lucid beta1 i noticed a performance downgrade with my graphics... its noticeable with compiz and e.g. my matrix screensaver... any ideas how to tune that back?
<bbordwell> what type of video card?
<victor_> i tried to install the radeon driver on my laptop, but that returned an error
<bbordwell> You get the plymouth boot splash right?
<bullgard> bbordwell: I used Gdebi to download all packages. I do not know where Gdebi placed them. How can I find these 3 packages?
<victor_> yeah i do have that bootsplash
<victor_> here is my ati driver install error:
<victor_> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<victor_> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.32-16-generic; make sure that the version is being
<victor_> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<bbordwell> okay, That means it is running KMS now, which i belive at this point is slower
<bbordwell> bullgard, gdebi does not download things?
<bbordwell> when you click on a link it will ask to open with gdebi or save
<victor_> is that something temporary?
<bbordwell> you should click save
<bbordwell> victor, Well things should improve over time
<bbordwell> but if you mean by release time no
<bullgard> bbordwell: I do not understand you well. gdebi told me that it downloaded the 3 packages all right. Do you challenge this?
<bbordwell> Gdebi installs packages
<bbordwell> if you mean it installed all the packages then kexi should be in your office menu
<bullgard> bbordwell: Was it wrong to let Gdebi install these 3 packages?
<BUGabundo_remote> "Issue still present in 10.04_beta2" heck this ppl come from the future
<bbordwell> applications>office
<BUGabundo_remote> humm bug 527458
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527458 in indicator-application "please include status messages/tooltips" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527458
<BUGabundo_remote> MUAUU
<bbordwell> that is what you wanted to do, however you said download not install so i was confused
<bbordwell> if you go to applications>office is kexi there?
<BUGabundo_remote> do you guys remember https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/332945 ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Ubuntu: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945)
<BUGabundo_remote> does anyone even remember how it used to be before jaunty ?
 * BUGabundo_remote kicks the bot
<bullgard> bbordwell: It is not in Applications> Office.
<BUGabundo_remote> bug 332945 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 332945 in null "[Jaunty] Update Notifier icon would provide useful status information / new update-manager behaviour is annoying" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945
 * BUGabundo_remote takes the boots off
<yofel> ah, what memories...
<bbordwell> okay, first go to my links and when you click on one of the download mirrors change it to save (not open with gdebi) this will save them to your downloads directory
<BUGabundo_remote> ahah I knew it
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: kklimonda: our second UI USER fighting bug of this cycle https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/527458
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 527458 in indicator-application "please include status messages/tooltips" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<BUGabundo_remote> tooltips
<BUGabundo_remote> cause UI team and Mark believe "less is more"
<bbordwell> bullgard: you are using firefox correct?
<bullgard> bbordwell: I am using Firefox.
<yofel> what's wrong with tooltips o.O?
<tormod> BUGabundo_remote, less users? :)
<kslen> bbordwell, having a look at the source now. INSTALL file says run autogen.sh, there's no such file. am i retarded? :P
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: "Tooltips are a common device, but don't add an equal amount of value when used in different places. They also introduce potential problems: their rendering can be ugly and they can encourage "scrubbing". They are often poorly phrased and introduce additional translation requirements." via Mark
<BUGabundo_remote> tormod: low blow :P
<yofel> yeah, I'm reading the bug
<bbordwell> kslen: I have no idea :) haha i have not even attempted it because i know i will not be able to
<BUGabundo_remote> HEYYYYY
<tormod> I think the only place I actually use tooltips is for the notification bar
<BUGabundo_remote> where did my NM icon go today!?!?!?
<bbordwell> bullgard: okay let me know when you have the packages saved to you download directory
<bbordwell> bugabundo_remote  have you tried typing nm-applet in terminal?
 * BUGabundo_remote still has 3 apps in tray bar! it won't be killed this cycle *yet*
<switchgirl> what is the lucid bug tracker url?
<BUGabundo_remote> switchgirl: same as ever
<bullgard> bbordwell: My directory /var/cache/PackageKit/downloads is empty.
<BUGabundo_remote> !bts
<BUGabundo_remote> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<BUGabundo_remote> bbordwell: $ nm-applet
<BUGabundo_remote> An instance of nm-applet is already running.
 * BUGabundo_remote reports bug
<bbordwell> bullgard, /home/(username)/downloads
<bbordwell> if you go to places>downloads
<bbordwell> that should be it
<bullgard> bbordwell: But Gdebi tells me that it has downloaded these 3 files.
<switchgirl> yeh i mean for "record the affecting anouther distrobution/package :bug#115071 :bugs:"
<bbordwell> bullgard, tell me exactly what happens if you double click on the package called kexi
<bullgard> bbordwell: The name of this directory is capitalized. I found the 3 files in it.
<bbordwell> are the three files the packages I had you download?
<bullgard> bbordwell: Yes.
<bbordwell> Okay, double click on the one called kexi and tell me exactly what happens
 * BUGabundo_remote subs to yet a another ratting bug
<BUGabundo_remote> "Package nm-applet does not exist"
<BUGabundo_remote> MAUAUAUAU
<BUGabundo_remote> bad apport, bad
<bbordwell> bugabund, haha sorry thats what i was called in karmic
<bbordwell> i see that its not present in lucid though
<BUGabundo_remote> bbordwell: use TAB for autocomplete
<bbordwell> oh thank you BUGabundo_remote
<bbordwell> :)
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: haha, yes, that apport bug still isn't fixed :/
<BUGabundo_remote> which of them!?
<bullgard> bbordwell: A program window "Paket-Installer - kexi" opens. It says: "Paket: kexi. Status: Fehler: Abhängikeit kann nicht erfüllt werden: koffice-libs (<< 1.1.6.4)" in red.
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: ubuntu-bug nm-applet ;)
<bbordwell> okay that means that koffice-libs is not installed
<yofel> maybe it doesn't install them because you need to downgrade them
<bullgard> bbordwell: Should I install this package?
<BUGabundo_remote> $ ubuntu-bug network-manager-gnome
<bbordwell> that is one of the packages i had you download
<yofel> I'm not sure if gdebi supports that
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: err am I that stupid ?
<bbordwell> so double click on koffice-libs packages
<bbordwell> and install that one first
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: sry, but 'Package nm-applet does not exist' sounds familiar :P
<bbordwell> bullgard, do you have koffice installed?
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: $ ubuntu-bug network-manager-gnome works
<bbordwell> if you do it may cause some confilcts
<bullgard> bbordwell: (I just installed koffice-data_1.6.3-7ubuntu10_all.deb.)
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: yes, as will 'ubuntu-bug $(which nm-applet)', but ubuntu-bug nm-applet still doesn't work
<bbordwell> good, then do the one called koffice-date
<bbordwell> data*
<bbordwell> oops thats the one you did, so then do koffice-libs
<bullgard> bbordwell: At this moment I do not have installed the DEB program package 'koffice'.
 * BUGabundo_remote feels that LP should have a check box below Security Vul, saying: "This is a UI bug, and I'm here to RANT" :)
<BUGabundo_remote> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/544926
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 544926 in network-manager-applet "An instance of nm-applet is already running. " [Undecided,New]
<yofel> I have nothing against ranting, but LP needs to display comments in pages like a forum, and not several hundred comments on one page...
<bbordwell> bullgard, that is good. were you able to install koffice-libs?
<bullgard> bbordwell: This process is under way.
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: +1
<BUGabundo_remote> and karma based too so they hide, like so many blogs
<BUGabundo_remote> wasn't there a bug for that?
<BUGabundo_remote> I remember filing it
<BUGabundo_remote> ohhh the good old days I would file bugs on just about anything cause I believe it would change the World
<BUGabundo_remote> naïve
<bullgard> bbordwell: Now: "The package »koffice-libs_1.6.3-7ubuntu10_i368.deb« is now installed."
 * BUGabundo_remote wonders why pidgin added a a trema to that 'i' 
<bbordwell> okay, now the package kexi should install
<bbordwell> the red should have gone away
<bullgard> bbordwell: Now: "The package »kexi_1.6.3-7ubuntu10_i368.deb« is now installed."
<bbordwell> okay, it should now be in applications>office
<bullgard> bbordwell: It is.
<bbordwell> great that was not to bad. was that german i saw earlier?
<bullgard> bbordwell: Yes, it was German. --  It works now. --  Great! --  Thank you for your enduring help.
<bbordwell> Do you live in Germany? I lived there when I was very little
<bullgard> bbordwell: What do you recommend me to watch out for the future of Kexi?
<bullgard> bbordwell: Yes. I live in Berlin, Germany. Almost downtown.
<bbordwell> Well on the koffice website it said that it is planned for koffice 2.2
<bbordwell> so once that comes out it will be included in koffice by default
<bbordwell> so it should be easy in 10.10
<bbordwell> Do not try to install koffice in lucid though
<bullgard> bbordwell: I won't.
<bbordwell> because it requires koffice-libs 2.x and this will remove koffice-libs 1.6 causing kexi to stop working
<bbordwell> I lived near Frankfurt
<bbordwell> It was on a military base though
<bullgard> bbordwell: I am sorry that Germans elected Hitler and Germany started World War II.
<bbordwell> Haha, that was long before my time
<bullgard> But the consequences were certainly felt yet when you were in Germany, I believe.
<bbordwell> well i have to go
<bullgard> Thank you again.
<bullgard> [GNOME] How can I move a window to the Workspace Right?
<BUGabundo_remote> bullgard: keyb or mouse?
<BUGabundo_remote> keyb: ctrl+shift+right arrow key
<bullgard> BUGabundo_remote: keyb: ctrl+shift+right arrow key does not show any reaction.
<BUGabundo_remote> works fine for me
<BUGabundo_remote> do you have a window selected?
<bullgard> BUGabundo_remote: But I know now the solution for mouse.
<yofel> that combination is compiz only I think
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: not using compiz here
<BUGabundo_remote> and always worked
<bullgard> yofel: I do not want to use Compiz.
<yofel> hm
 * yofel uses KDE and shuts up
<BUGabundo_remote> bullgard: your loose! compiz is great
<bullgard> BUGabundo_remote: You may be right. :-)
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm always right! :D get that, and we will be fine
<BUGabundo_remote> ask kklimonda
<cousteau> tried to install extremetuxracer in lucid, it says that "failed while renaming: hash sum is different"
<cousteau> will change the software source and try again
<bullgard> cousteau: You better tell us what installation method you selected.
<cousteau> bullgard: sudo aptitude install extremetuxracer, with official repository server for spain
<cousteau> which I've found to be a bit buggy, so I'm trying with the main server now
<bullgard> gnome-power-manager > right-click does not produce a context menu. Is this a known bug?
<Kano> hi, why is the installer so _extremely_ slow responding?
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<cousteau> nothing, the main repositories neither work, seems to be a bug with the package
<cousteau> extremetuxracer-data
<JohnFlux> I see a driver in staging  in 2.6.31   but I don't see any staging drivers in the lucid kernels
<cousteau> gotta go, will fill a bug later
<Kano> especially the kubuntu variant
<yofel> cousteau: wait a moment, I'll test it
<cousteau> gotta go, will brb later
<yofel> cousteau: I'll report it, pkg broken it seems
<Kano> also the kubuntu installer does not allow the correct selection of the bootloader target, sdb is not available nor any other partition
<cousteau> ok, thanks!
<JohnFlux> Is there an ubuntu-kernel team?
<JohnFlux> How do I get a change put in?
<zzz__> Just tried to apply the latest updates and was told I had to do a distribution upgrade. Did that an checked for and applied all additional updates, and now I can't access the NAS drives again, and have to manually kill "gvfsd-smb-browse" to get cpu usage under 100%. Checked and found all programs that had to be manually installed still installed. What now?
<yofel> zzz__: partial upgrades are generally a bad idea unless you know what you're doing
<yofel> JohnFlux: you'll find the kernel team in #ubuntu-kernel
<yofel> JohnFlux: also the main ubuntu kernels do have staging enabled (I use one of them)
<yofel> JohnFlux: i think there was an issue with the mainline builds being built without staging drivers though
<JohnFlux> yofel: ah
<zzz__> yofel: That's why I presented the problem, and asked the question here, in hopes of finding someone who "knows what they are doing."
<Dr_Willis> Ive had issues with samba and gvfs (and other issues with gvfs) for ages. :()
<yofel> I know, sry if I sounded rude, not intended. But we do get a few reports from time to time about broken stuff by people that don't know what they are doing
<yofel> I can't help you though as I use KDE
<Dr_Willis> Testing out Kubuntu here also. Its gotten very nice
<Dr_Willis> Hmm..  Now for some odd reason the KDE desktop isent launching
<yofel> ^^^
<yofel> *^^
<Dr_Willis> Ive been having lots of 'x not starting properly' or gnome, or kde, on and off for the last  few weeks :()
<Dr_Willis> 'Ubuntu is using low graphics mode....' but then if i alt-ctrl-F8 theres a 2nd X going with the proper res. :) go figure
<Dr_Willis> I think that was KDM and GDM both starting up
<yofel> maybe plymouth broke the first X attempt on tty7 and x restarted on tty8?
<Dr_Willis> actually.. ive removed plymouth :)
<yofel> hm
<Dr_Willis> and xsplash.
<Dr_Willis> but i cant get the 'problem' to repeate. it does it sometimes.. but not others..
<zzz__> yofel: No apologies necessary, I learned something, "avoid partial upgrades", but I've been trying to apply all upgrades as they become available in hopes that the firefox bug might be fixed, and just assumed that what had been previously fixed would remain so. Obviously not a rational assumption. Now that I've applied the partial upgrade should I continue to apply any new updates, but avoid...
<zzz__> ...any that say I need to apply a partial upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> but i have been updateing every day. So it may be getting fixed/reappearing every other day
<yofel> zzz__: if you want to learn more about partial upgrades: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343434
<bullgard> gnome-power-manager causes my Lucid on AC power to suspend after 10 mins of inactivity although 'Preferences of Power Manager' > Display > is set to "Put display to sleep when inactive for:30 minutes." (The value 10 mins is set for "On Battery Power" though.) Is this a known bug?
<bullgard> yofel: Partial upgrades using update-manager  are generally a bad idea for a Ubuntu Beta distribution? Can you elaborate.
<yofel> bullgard: see the forum thread I posted, there's a short and a long explenation there
<mvo> yofel: I would be interessted to learn about cases when the partial upgrades a problematic, ideally a copy of the /var/lib/dpkg/status when it does bad decisions
<yofel> mvo: I can't help you there as I a) use kde which uses kpackagekit and b) haven't used anything other than aptitude for months
<mvo> :)
<mvo> ok
<mvo> fair enough
<mvo> I heard about problems, but nothing specific so I'm curious to learn what exactly the problems are
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i wonder if this  http://www.ubuntu-manual.org   will be included on the cd.
<bullgard> yofel: I am sorry to say that the article you referenced is unnecessarily long-winded and not concise.
<yofel> might be, but debian packaging internals aren't very user friendly if you want to understand them
<yofel> in most cases it's that some packages of a source package are built and some aren't yet. If you then run a partial upgrade u-m *might* choose to remove the packages instead of waiting for the other packages to be built and keeping the older versions so long
<bullgard> Yes. Thank you.
<yofel> this is mostly caused by you using a non-i386 architecture and you're waiting for an architecture independent package (<pkg>-common usually) which are built on i386 build machines
<yofel> the build machines have their own architecture dependent build queues which can be hours apart
<yofel> for those that are curious, the build machine status is available here: https://launchpad.net/builders/
<zzz__> yofel: I found the link quite informative. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if this will be the year that ARM based machines get common. :)
<Dr_Willis> or at least readly availiable
<chandru_in> How do I make a system wide theme change in 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> chandru_in:  not very easially.. from what i explored over trhe last few days
<Dr_Willis> Theres settings in several files. and those would only affect newly created users.
<bullgard> Why does Lucid install by default Applications > Sound & Video > PulseAudio Device Chooser although PulseAudio developers classify this program as "deprecated"?
<Pici> Er? Whats wrong with System>Preferences>Appearance?
<Dr_Willis> remove the    --   light-themes - Light Themes
<Dr_Willis> is one way to get rid of most of it
<chandru_in> If I remove them what will it default to?
<Dr_Willis> chandru_in:  it defaulted to some blueish one here. Plastik i think. tryit and see
<chandru_in> Will it go back to the nice old human?
<chandru_in> Ah clearlooks that doesn't look any better :D
<Dr_Willis> I found it better then Human
<Dr_Willis> of course none of ths will affect users that have their theme settings allready done.
<chandru_in> To everyone his own :)
<Dr_Willis> and it May or may not fix the 'left side' buttons either
<chandru_in> That one can be fixed with gconf-editor
<Dr_Willis> I did see a system file with the left side/right side settings
<Dr_Willis> chandru_in:  but what if you want to set it for all newly made users.. thas sort of what you were asking.. or did i miss the point?
<Dr_Willis> system wide - all new users default settings. :) is my definition
<chandru_in> That's yet to be looked into
<chandru_in> But I'm sure it will be a single file change in global gconf settings unlike theming
<Dr_Willis> i saw some config file si could change to set diffrent gnome defaults.
<Dr_Willis> a newly made user, running gnome for the first time . gets several files from the system as their initial setup.
<Dr_Willis> other progrms also get their initial settings from system files
<Dr_Willis> I never was able to figure out how to remove the Ambiance Gnome-terminal default profile
<chandru_in> dunno if it's too late but it would be nice if the old human theme would be retained as an option (even if not the default one)
<Dr_Willis>  chandru_in  not sure that will happin.  Its all still up in the air last i looked.
<Dr_Willis> an issue with the 'left side' buttons is that the side they are on/settings is not really Theme specific. but a user/system setting.
<Dr_Willis> /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc
<Dr_Willis>  may be some settings in there. :)
<chandru_in> :)
<lodder> When I'm using lucid and freenx server I'm losing the titlebar of the window, and why when I do apt-get dist-upgrade wants to remove nautilus?
<Dr_Willis> you Could copy all the files from 'Human' to 'Ambiance'
<Dr_Willis> usr/share/themes/Ambiance/metacity-1/gconf-settings.sh
<Dr_Willis> has some things ya can tweak also
<jason__> I lost my empathy icon on the top tool bar
<Dr_Willis> of course at this tiem. any tweakc/changes you do, could be overdone in the next update
<chandru_in> The worst part is ambiance not even compatible with the older layout of window buttons
<Dr_Willis> chandru_in:  BINGO! :)
<Dr_Willis> its not even compatiable with itself in some ways. WIndows with just a close button for example.
<Dr_Willis> or ones missing one or more buttons.
<Dr_Willis> I imagine the blog-o-spher will be hot with the topic soon.
<yofel> chandru_in: there's a ppa with fixed pngs for the old button order on the right https://edge.launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<Dr_Willis> heh. Unofficial themes for fixing the official themes
<yofel> yep
<yofel> they should make the button order theme dependent
<Dr_Willis> But eve those can have issues with windows with not all the buttons
<Dr_Willis> theres lots of theme stuff they need to fix in gnome.. but i doubt if it ever happens
<chandru_in> I personally like the nimbus theme from open-solaris
<Dr_Willis> with Gnome-3 in the works. no one will worry about it
<selimaky> i have a problem, i upgrade my Karmic to Lucid, and my firefox fonts are different than previous one. How do i fix my fonts?
<Dr_Willis> #1 - try a new user.
<Dr_Willis> ive noticed even on a new install the FF fonts are 'slightly' diffrent from the ones the gnome filemanager is using
<Dr_Willis> they are slightly bolder it seems
<chandru_in> also is there a way to change the widget theme used in the login screen?
<Dr_Willis> chandru_in:  not very easially - thers some gdm2 config tools that allow some changeing
<chandru_in> :(
<Dr_Willis> but not in the default repos - that ive noticed
<chandru_in> Seems like Ubuntu has kinda crippled configurability of the login screen from 9.10
<Dr_Willis> Actually its not ubuntu.. its GNOME
<Dr_Willis> if i recall. the gnome devs did it.
<Dr_Willis> same with a lot of other little changes to gnome - People blame Ubuntu :)
<Pici> Gnome has been making things 'simpler' for years now.
<Dr_Willis> Notice the icons vanish from the System menu? or from some other locations? :) gnome devs did that also. I recall
<chandru_in> Dr_Willis: They made it configurable yes
<chandru_in> Pici: It is ok to simplify things as long as you don't make certain things impossible
<Dr_Willis> the new gdm is not compatiavble with the old gdm and in fact its missing other more imporntant features as well. You Can use the old gdm if you wanted to
<Dr_Willis> Themes in gdm2 vs the old - is one of the more minor problems from what ive heard
<Dr_Willis> I forget what the other features were. they mainly affect network/business/large scale deployment
<BUGabundo_remote> what do you guys use to monitor and restart dead services?
<chandru_in> found a way to customize GDM.
<chandru_in> gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<chandru_in> Whatever you change there changes your GDM appearance :)
<BUGabundo_remote> eheh
<jason__> I lost my empathy icon on the top tool bar from updates any ideas how to get it back?
<BUGabundo_remote> jason__: you don't
<chandru_in> jason__: Edit -> Preferences -> Notifications
<BUGabundo_remote> its built in into the new applet
<chandru_in> uncheck the last option "Show... messaging menu"
<chandru_in> If you hate that messaging applet (like I do) just remove it :)
<jason__> edit preferences?
<chandru_in> Yup in Empathy
<chandru_in> Start empathy and then go to that menu
<jason__> ahh thats different
<chandru_in> jason__: What?
<jason__> nothing
<bjwebb> hmmm, why doesn't that messaging applet log in automatically
<chandru_in> bjwebb: AFAIK it doesn't even start empathy automatically
<bjwebb> okay
<bjwebb> i see what's going on now
<Apache_33> hi i have installed lucid beta trying to open synaptic and i cant everytime i click synaptic it closes straight away anyone know why?
<Apache_33> the same problem i have with software center cant open it
<red> Apache_33: tried updating from commandline?
<red> run: "sudo aptitude update" and "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade" reboot and try again
<Apache_33> Bus error (core dumped)
<red> hmm :|
<bbordwell> Apache_33, in a terminal type "synaptic" and post any output
<Apache_33> Bus error (core dumped)
<mvo> Apache_33: try "sudo apt-cache gencaches" on the commandline
<Apache_33> <mvo> sudo apt-cache gencaches Reading package lists...Bus error (core dumped)
<benovic_> i cant get nautilus to mount ssh or ftp folders - is this feature dropped in lucid?
<Apache_33> bbordwell>  synaptic
<Apache_33> Bus error (core dumped)
<mvo> Apache_33: does "sudo mv /var/cache/apt/*.bin /tmp" ; sudo apt-get update help?
<Apache_33> <mvo> sudo mv /var/cache/apt/*.bin /tmp
<Apache_33> mv: reading `/var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin': Input/output error    sudo apt-get update Bus error (core dumped). 0%
<BUGabundo_remote> !info daemontools
<ubottu> daemontools (source: daemontools): a collection of tools for managing UNIX services. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.76-3ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 64 kB, installed size 380 kB
<mvo> Apache_33: oh, i/o error on move? that sounds like a problem with the filesystem, please boot and add "forcefsck" on the commandline (I think grub has a option for this now too in the grub boot menu, but I'm not 100% positive on this)
<Apache_33> <mvo> i think better i go back to karmic and wait few months more :) this is juts first issue second is that bata use 40% of my cpu dont know what the problem is maybe something with xorg or udev etc want to ask something i have fresh beta and there is installed with it udev is there anychance to go back to version 6.0 udev? and how to make it in the beggining synaptic was working so i checked udev in karmic i had the same issue with udev version 6.1
<Apache_33> was using 40% of my cpu so i downgraded it and then i got 0 to max 3% of cpu how to downgrade udev? in lucid cos from synaptic its not possible
<BUGabundo_remote> !info inittab
<ubottu> Package inittab does not exist in lucid
<xsacha> wooot! 10.04 catalyst: 33000 frames / 5 sec in glxgears(is-not-a-benchmark)
<xsacha> on my sucky laptop
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<BUGabundo_remote> hey BluesKaj
<BUGabundo_remote> xsacha: add --fullscreen to it
<xsacha> BUGabundo_remote, 3170 frames in 5.0 seconds = 633.974 FPS
<xsacha> 1920x1200
<rweait> Are there known issues (or recently fixed issues) with mvsas in Lucid?
<rweait> I've had "Kernel Panic - not synching Attempted to kill init
<rweait> mvsas 00000:01:00.0 mvsas failed[-132]!"
<rweait> each time, 8 - 10 hours into a data base operation.
<rweait> SMART says no problems with the disk.
<xsacha> BUGabundo_remote, is that ok?
<BluesKaj> hey BUGabundo_remote
<BUGabundo_remote> xsacha: 600 FPS is very nice
<xsacha> just my laptop via HDMI out to my u2410
<xsacha> i can play HoN in linux now :D
<Bittarman> HoN?
<kklimonda> Heroes of Newerth
<xsacha> BUGabundo_remote, compiz is reporting 170 FPS on my lappy
<BUGabundo_remote> that sucks
<BUGabundo_remote> mine does 250
<BUGabundo_remote> and that's LOW
<lanoxx> help, my cups wont start in karmic, and /etc/init.d/cups is missing
<xsacha> BUGabundo_remote, nvidia?
<xsacha> 250 fps in compiz on laptop? :O
<BUGabundo_remote> yep
<BUGabundo_remote> on compiz benchmar
<BUGabundo_remote> super F121
<BUGabundo_remote> super F21
<BUGabundo_remote> super F12
<xsacha> BUGabundo_remote, what resolution.. cause 720x480 resolution gives me 500 FPS in compiz
<BUGabundo_remote> 1280*800
<xsacha> oh ok.. yeah i was using 1920x1200 for 170 FPS
<yofel> gah, apt-get source still doesn't work as it should... coreutils: lucid 7.4-2ubuntu2 testing 7.4-2 -  apt-get source coreutils/testing gets 7.4-2ubuntu2 -.-
<jmcantrell> using the encrypted private directories (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory), does it get unlocked when you ssh instead of logging in directly?
<kklimonda> jmcantrell: i haven't tried but it may
<cdE|Woozy> jmcantrell: yes, it does
<kklimonda> cdE|Woozy: does it unlock only when you log in using password?
<jmcantrell> cdE|Woozy: really? how does that work? even if there is not an existing gnome session running?
<jmcantrell> kklimonda, cdE|Woozy: yeah, i would be using pubkey auth. would it still work?
<kklimonda> jmcantrell: encrypted directory isn't really done by gnome but ecryptfs and pam
<cdE|Woozy> kklimonda, jmcantrell: it's a pam thing
<cdE|Woozy> it needs your password to unwrap the ecryptfs passphrase
<cdE|Woozy> so pubkey alone shouldn't be enough
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: do you have access to the portuguese 7digital catalog or to the "rest of the EU" one?
<jmcantrell> cdE|Woozy: that eliminates it as an option for me :-/
<BUGabundo_remote> !?"?!""?"?"???
<kklimonda> BUGabundo_remote: in the u1 music store ;)
 * BUGabundo_remote plays dumb
<BUGabundo_remote> there's a music store?
<jmcantrell> has anyone else not been able to get luks volumes to unlock/mount on boot?
<xsacha> 320 FPS at 1280x800 for compiz. hmm atleast i can play HoN :) thats all i want
<bullgard> My hard disk keeps spinning after booting for a very long time (10 mins). How can I determine the cause of it?
<jmcantrell> it would be awesome if keychain worked with encryptfs
<BUGabundo_remote> bullgard: $ sudo iotop
<BUGabundo_remote> or $ sudo atop 5 , and press 'd'
<xsacha> whats the one to measure power usage?
<rweait> powertop
<BUGabundo_remote> rweait: ?????
<BUGabundo_remote> how will that help?
<yofel> mvo: do you know how apt-get source is supposed to work? if I try to get the coreutils source with added debian repos I get the correct sources for coreutils/stable /karmic /lucid and /unstable. /testing fetches the lucid source though. (policy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400002/)
<xsacha> Top causes for wakeups: 77.3% (371.8)   [fglrx[0]@PCI:1:0:0] <interrupt>
<bullgard> BUGabundo_remote: '~$ sudo iotop; sudo: iotop: command not found.'
<kklimonda> yofel: you can use pull-debian-source to download debian source packages - it's a part of ubuntu-dev-tools afair
<xsacha> bullgard, yeah all the ones mentioned need to be installed
<kklimonda> yofel: I'm not sure if you can specify pocket with apt-get source
<mvo> yofel: you can give it exact version numbers, it will support /unstable /karmic etc only if it has a matching deb (not only a deb-src) line in sources.list
<yofel> mvo: I have deb and deb-src in there, and apt-get source coreutils=7.4-2 fetches 7.4-2ubuntu2 too
<bullgard> BUGabundo_remote: I installed the DEB program package 'iotop' and started it. The hard disk keeps spinning though. Why did you suggest this command?
<yofel> kklimonda: pull-debian-source works, thx
<maco> bullgard: because iotop tells you why its spinning
<xsacha> wakeup from idle: 77 per second (30 from wireless card)... estimate usage: 18.0 Watts
<maco> bullgard: top tells you about mem & cpu using processes. iotop tells you about io-using processes
<bullgard> maco: No, it does not. What string should I look for in its output?
<xsacha> bullgard, what's the program up the top?
<xsacha> mine is xchat-gnome, 3.92KB/s
<maco> bullgard: see the "command" column on the right? top process on there is doing the most io
<bullgard> xsacha: init, followed by [kthreadd].
<jmcantrell> can anyone confirm that encryptfs will definitely not work with ssh and pubkey auth?
<xsacha> bullgard, what is the number for DISK READ?
<xsacha> or WRITE
<bullgard> xsacha: 0.00 B/s
<xsacha> are you sure the sound you hear is your hard drive spinning?
<xsacha> it could be a fan
<maco> jmcantrell: you mean if your full ~ is encrypted?
<yofel> bullgard: iotop tells you about all running processes (use iotop -d 5 -o) to get only running processes in the last 5 seconds
<jmcantrell> maco: no, just a ~/private or something similar
<mvo> yofel: oh
<maco> jmcantrell: you could, as root, place a .ssh/authorized_keys into the space where ~ will be mounted with ecryptfs
<bullgard> xsacha: There is a LED incdicating that my disk is spinning.
<mvo> yofel: hm, maybe its buggy then, I was sure this is fixed in lucid though :/
<xsacha> well apparently none of the programs listed in iotop are using your disk
<maco> jmcantrell: oh... well then yeah sure it should work, as long as your ~/.ssh/authorized_keys isnt inside ~/Private
<kklimonda> jmcantrell: it requires user's password to unlock so no
<yofel> mvo: it was even more broken in lucid before, it now works mostly except for a few glitches like this one
<maco> jmcantrell: and then you just manually mount the ~/Private
<maco> jmcantrell: but if you put ~/.ssh/authorized_keys inside ~/Private and symlink it, then you wont be able to login
<mvo> yofel: aha, ok. let me try if I can reproduce it
<mvo> yofel: maybe a corner case that is not covered by the fix (the code is suprisingly complicated)
<maco> mvo: guten tag :)
<xsacha> it could be that HAL or whatever linux driver is responsible for disk LED is reporting false?
<BUGabundo_remote> !info monit
<ubottu> monit (source: monit): A utility for monitoring and managing daemons or similar programs. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:5.0.3-3 (lucid), package size 313 kB, installed size 792 kB
<jmcantrell> maco, kklimonda: ok, so if authorized_keys is not in ~/Private, will it be unlocked/mounted when i login via ssh+pubkey?
<yofel> mvo: my setup is the default + karmic pinned to 50 and debian stable, testing, unstable and experimental pinned to -1
<mvo> hey mac
<maco> jmcantrell: no
<mvo> o
<maco> jmcantrell: if its not in private, you will be able to login
<maco> jmcantrell: then you will need to manually mount your ~/Private
<maco> jmcantrell: if you cd into ~/Private it will have a file giving you directions to do it
<kklimonda> jmcantrell: no - the encrypted directory requires you to enter your password
<mvo> yofel: could you mail me your sources.list please (just so that I can it easier) and the command you ran (just that I don't forget it :) please ?
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: the moment you say "pinned debian packages" your setup is NO LONGER default anything
<maco> BUGabundo_remote: pinned -1 means debian packages wont get installed by default though
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: haha, true as well ^^
<bullgard> xsacha: I guess you are right. I managed to stop iotop. But the disk indicator LED still is on.
<maco> BUGabundo_remote: so thats no different than going to packages.debian.org and grabbing a deb and dpkg -i
<jmcantrell> that stinks
<yofel> mvo: will do
<xsacha> bullgard, does it sound like your drive is reading/writing?
<mvo> thanks yofel
<bullgard> xsacha: My hard disk is rather soft. How can I check that using a command that takes many I/O operations?
<bullgard> xsacha: I used '~$ find / -iname ... ' but could not hear my hard disk spinning.
<xsacha> bullgard, copy a file
<BUGabundo_remote> maco: I know... but we don't officially support debian packages! :P
<bullgard> xsacha: As I said, my hard disk is so soft that I cannot hear much. I copied a 100-MB file and only heard a soft clicking at the start and at the end of the copying process.
<xsacha> your hard drive probably isnt being accessed if iotop doesnt list any above 0.00 B
<maco> BUGabundo_remote: yeah but if the debian package isnt the broken one and isnt an rdepends of the broken one...
<bullgard> xsacha: Yes.
<tgpraveen12> hey guys now with the new light themes
<tgpraveen12> what is the color of the tooltips that u have?
<tgpraveen12> mine is black from past many dyas instead of purple which it initially was
<Dr_Willis> im on kubuntu - so cant tell :)
<Dr_Willis> I did notice the console on this nvidia-based box has a slight purple tinge
<Dr_Willis> Purple = the new Brown
<urbanape> is there a specific channel for ubuntu on apple hardware? Looking for some of the MacTel folks
<tgpraveen12> urbanape: there is a section in the forums for those users
<xsacha> Dr_Willis, very purple here on gnome. i changed the colour to black but noticed the purple wasnt half-bad.. so then changed to a dark brown and it worked well with the transparency
<tgpraveen12> xsacha: so the tooltips are still purple for u?
<tgpraveen12> in default install?
<urbanape> tgpraveen12, yeah, have been frequenting the forums. Just wondering about real-time support/commiseration
<xsacha> tgpraveen12, tooltips? huh? they are normal
<tgpraveen12> xsacha: normal means purple background or black background?
<flodine> can someone tell me why lucid continues to load after i start up and im doing nothing?
<xsacha> for tooltips? black
<Dr_Willis> flodine:  its been common practice for ages. to have gdm/kdm start. while other services are still loading up in the background.
<xsacha> i found some compromise for the wallpaper, i got a nice purple sky off kde-look
<flodine> it takes about 10 min and then my hard drive stops
<Dr_Willis> flodine:  but i rarely notice much loading after gdm shows up
<Dr_Willis> flodine:  I dont see that here. Unless its some cron job updateing
<bullgard> On my Lucid computer the column »SWAPIN« in the output of '~$ sudo iotop' shows all lines as "?unavailable?" and the column »IO>« is empty. On the bottom I find the message: "CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT not enabled in kernel, cannot determine SWAPIN and IO %." How can I fix this?
<flodine> well ive been up for about 5 min and that dang drive is still working
<yofel> bullgard: you can't, the kernel team decided that they won't enable that
<Dr_Willis> flodine:  run htop and see whats running
<xsacha> bullgard, dont worry about it. those values arent important for you
<bullgard> yofel: Ok.
<yofel> but as xsacha sais, you don't need them
<xsacha> is New Wave the default theme in beta 1?
<switchgirl1> how to get lucid to talk to my OSX mac?
<Dr_Willis> switchgirl1:  they both can do ssh/scp i belive. Perhaps NFS also.. and samba
 * maco tempted to say the two computers need to make eye contact
<xsacha> infra-red transfer
<Dr_Willis> xsacha:  good luck wit that . :) ive no idea
<bullgard> yofel: How can I stop the command iotop from running any longer? How to terminate it?
<Dr_Willis> ive never even see  ir done with anything. just a big 'feature' over the years that ive never seen actually used
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  hit q
<xsacha> it was common for phone transfer before bluetooth got popular
<Dr_Willis> i dont recall ever having a cell phone with an IR port
<Dr_Willis> my old fancy HP calculator did :)
<Dr_Willis> you got an IR doo-dad for the Mac?
<xsacha> i remember 5 years ago seeing two friends transfer via ir cause they didnt have bluetooth
<xsacha> i have an old laptop next to me with an IR receiver on front
<OerHeks> 2 cellphones 3 inch distance ..
<Dr_Willis> xsacha:  and the other pc has an ir port also?
<xsacha> no.. but the monitor has an ir for remote control
<Dr_Willis> xsacha:  Hmm.. Not sure thats the same thing
<r0n> i would like to help with the debugging of 10.04 what should i do i have programming experience but have no idea where to start
<Dr_Willis> the mac monitor has a IR remote thing? or is the old laptop a mac?
<xsacha> wrong person willis
<Dr_Willis> guess it dont matter much then. :)
<xsacha> switchgirl had the mac
<Dr_Willis> heh
<sudo-su> hello people
<sudo-su> i want run my disc with ubuntu 9.10 in virtual box
<Dr_Willis> r0n:  you could help with --> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntu-manual-project-needs-you.html
<Dr_Willis> sudo-su:  so? virtualbox can boot cd's or mount/use iso files.. whats the issue?
<sudo-su> Dr_Willis: look this ->
<sudo-su> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcmLNy08iag
<Dr_Willis> care to summarize ?
<sudo-su> Run multiple operating systems from VirtualB REAL
<Dr_Willis> sudo-su:  You can run multi os's in viortualbox - yes... what of it?
<r0n> Thanks Dr_Willis but I am more looking at helping with the technical side
<sudo-su> have problem
<sudo-su> a moment
<sudo-su> is not accessible. Could not open the medium
<bullgard> Lucid shows an applet "cdrom0 (not mounted)" and another one "floppy0 (not mounted)". This was not the case in Karmic. Is this normal?
<Dr_Willis> sudo-su:  you mean accessing a 'real' physical cd in the optical drive?
<sudo-su> not
<sudo-su> a real HDisc
<Dr_Willis> sudo-su:  Time to check teh virtualbox docs/manual. You can use the starting wizard, or menus/settings (a folder with a Up arrow) to add a iso file to the list of 'iso files' it can mount as a virtual cdrom
<Dr_Willis> I boot ISO files all the time. Its just a little odd in cvbox how you have to 'add them' to the list of aviable iso files.
<Dr_Willis> media source (in the wizard) -> folder with green arrow. add an iso file. it shows up then in the ones you can use
<sudo-su> Dr_Willis: i know this :P
<Dr_Willis> sudo-su:  Its workign here for me with a test iso i just downloaded.
<Dr_Willis> Tested with vbox ose - i just installed. and tinycorelinux 2.10 iso,. 10mb download
<sudo-su> watch this video to understand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DcmLNy08iag
<sudo-su> please
<Dr_Willis> If you mean to say (not very clearly) you want to boot from a real PHYSICAL Hard Disk. Then thats also doable. but yu have to tweak the vbox configs. and you CAN trash the hard disk if you are not carefull.
<xsacha> this wallpaper goes nicely with ubuntu's new purple theme: http://kde-look.org/CONTENT/content-files/119171-across%20the%20bay_sunset.jpg
<sudo-su> Dr_Willis: resolved
<Dr_Willis> I dont think theres a gui config to do that very unstable and not reccomended option. :)
<sudo-su> i run virtualbox as root
<Dr_Willis> Unless its changed recently
<sudo-su> sudo VirtualBox
<Dr_Willis> Hope you dont trrash your real HD.
<sudo-su> haven't problem
<sudo-su> this HD is of test only
<sudo-su> :(
<Dr_Willis> its best to put a virutal hd image on the drive if you need the space.
<sudo-su> ubuntu 10.04 is unstable :S
<Dr_Willis> Ive had no real issues with it.
<sudo-su> Dr_Willis: i want manager my old sistem :P
<Dr_Willis> and theres a reason its in TESTING right now
<sudo-su> yeah, but i am.....
<flodine> well im sitting in starbuck right now should i fear a crash and load win back
<flodine> :-|
<Dr_Willis> flodine:  flip a coin ;)   we cant advise - it depends on your needs
<clusty> hey
<clusty> i got a landscape invitation and followed the steps to activate it
<clusty> however when i log in https://landscape.canonical.com it tells me i don;t have ladnscape account
<clusty> clues?
<Dr_Willis> No idea what landscape even is :)
<Pici> clusty: A bunch of people mistakenly got this email, I think its best to ignore it at this time.
<flodine> just kidding its running fine on this old T42p thinkpad
<clusty> Pici: kinda makes sense since i did not remmeber when i applied for an account :D
<OerHeks> Landscape, its web-based systems management tool for Ubuntu  servers
<bullgard> Lucid shows an applet "cdrom0 (not mounted)" and another one "floppy0 (not mounted)". This was not the case in Karmic. Is this normal?
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  shows where?
<bullgard> in the upper panel.
<clusty> using puppet anyways to admin my clusters
<clusty> was just curious what was the whole landscape all about D:
<clusty> ...their loss :D
<Dr_Willis> You are not Leet enough  to use it. :)
<Dr_Willis> LandScape is sort of an odd name for a project.. wonder what teh logic is of it.
<clusty> corection: no loss for them, cause i would not conceive paying for an admin service
<clusty> :D
<Dr_Willis> Or does it sort of have a GardenCenter Motif
<Dr_Willis> clusty:  but if you knew it.. you could padd your resume!
<clusty> i am not a sys admin mainly
<clusty> i do that since I am most linux knowledgeble from the gang
<clusty> and think is kinda fun D:
<Dr_Willis> Is there a UbuntuOne client/tool for Kubuntu?   I just now thought of that
<mungojerry> dr_willis, it is planned as part of google summer of code i believe
<Dr_Willis> well i ran the ubuntuone-preferences in a terminal on kubuntu :) dident see no icons anywhere..
<Dr_Willis> wow. UbuntuOne Muzak store is working.. well I think it is. I can see the tunes.. but i cant find any 'free (of cost)' ones to download to try out
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: where u from? it depends on region
<Dr_Willis> looking in us region I think.
<Dr_Willis> since im in the US
<Dr_Willis> One of these days the Music Ind. will realize its not 1900 any more :)
<tgpraveen12> Dr_Willis: not soon enuf
<Dr_Willis> Hm. some of the buttons say 'click here to Pursach' others say 'click here to download' :) but both cost $$
<Dr_Willis> I dont plan on buying any music ever again.. for the rest of my life. :) so its a moot point to me really
<JEEBsv> I mostly buy doujin music sold straight by the makers :3
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. clicked add to cart.. but cant find a way to delete it from the cart now.
<JEEBsv> 12eur for a CD isn't bad when you consider that the money goes straight to the people making the music
<Dr_Willis> last music i bought I think was a Weird AL CD/DVD he released a few years back.
<Dr_Willis> Connecting to Ubuntu One. Please wait...
<Dr_Willis> wait and wait and wait.. :)
<BGL-[e]> 10.04 went in easier than 9.10 on my netbook, been fairly pleased with it.. hope the full release keeps it up
<quant>  hi all, I have 10.04 b1, ati card, adobe flash plugin (proprietary) - the problem is that pages with flash are extremely slow, to the point of making system unusable - any ideas, pls? btw, athlon x2 and 2 GB RAM
<Dr_Willis> Ive had issues when i mixxed in UNR and the Normal Ubuntu-desktop  on the same netbook.
<Dr_Willis> KDE/Kubuntu  and the KDE netbook interface work a little better together.
<BGL-[e]> 9.10 liked to thrash on my ssd with hsm violations
<BGL-[e]> i ran 9.10 remix for a little while, not too bad
<Dr_Willis> 9.10 had MAJOR issues with my USB drives constantly resetting.. not seen that yet in 10.04 either
<BGL-[e]> wanted the full ui back though eventually
<mfraz74> i miss the message that used to appear when i hovered over the battery icon to say how much time i had left
<Dr_Willis> My netbookis basically a Video Player :)
<mfraz74> now i have to click on the icon
<BGL-[e]> i use mine for hulu a lot
<quant> anyone, please? :)
<yofel> the only issues I have here on my eeePC always tries to swap out the entire ram when waking up from suspend... any idea why it does that?
<BGL-[e]> the battery icon in 10.04 is being flaky here too
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had Hulu work very well for me. (even under windows)  HuluDesktop Player also had major issues.
<yofel> *ubuntu always tries...
<BGL-[e]> never use suspend, not sure
<Dr_Willis> Id pause to go get a snack.. come back.. and tghe player would be crashed.
<BGL-[e]> i tried the player once back a while ago, didn't work out to well
<BGL-[e]> ran worse than in ff
<mfraz74> i don't think it has been flaky, it's just that i have to click on the icon now where i used to just hover over it
<BGL-[e]> quant: try a diff browser
<BGL-[e]> like chrome maybe
<Dr_Willis> Firefox/flash really annoys me - beause i use 2 moniotors. i want the video full screen on Monitor #2. but noooooo flash unfullscreens if i click on the other monitor/desktop
<BGL-[e]> mine is not reading the battery correctly, and sometimes just disappears
<BGL-[e]> but the battery is probly about half a dud anyways
<Dr_Willis> wifes laptop battery is totally dead.
<bullgard> yofel: How can I terminate (=stop running) the command '~$ sudo iotop'? Pressing the 'q' key does not quit it.
<BGL-[e]> dr: oh yeah that is annoying
<BGL-[e]> i can never get anything to run ontop of it either, when its in full screen
<yofel> bullgard: it does here, try strg+c maybe
<Dr_Willis> Hulu advertisements are like always at the WRONG/Worse time also. :)
<Dr_Willis> and they always seemed tobe like for the same 3 things..
<bullgard> yofel: Ctrl+C does not stop ist either.
<Dr_Willis> but at least they did make a Player that works in linux
<BGL-[e]> yeah nothing like watching the same advertisement all night
<BGL-[e]> i should try the player again
<Dr_Willis> BGL-[e]:  great when they totally miss the target audiance also. :)
<yofel> bullgard: 'sudo killall iotop' ?
<mfraz74> would be nice if hulu worked in the UK
<Dr_Willis> car Comercials in Children shows.. .
<Dr_Willis> Beer Comercials.. during Spongebob. :)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Dr_Willis> So has the UbuntuOneMuszk store worked for anyone yet?
<Dr_Willis> It just crashed on me
<skyjumper> anyone seeing weird behavior from gnome-screensaver?
<mfraz74> i've managed to play a sample of a song, haven't bought anything yet
<mfraz74> skyjumper: like it not showing a screensaver?
<Dr_Willis> i cant even find a free sample yet. :)
<bullgard> yofel: I noticed that network-manager requested an input. As long as I did not satisfy this input, I could not stop iotop. When I satisfied network-manager, I could terminate iotop by pressing 'q'. Is this normal Ubuntu behaviour?
<skyjumper> mfraz74: kind of the opposite... it shows them while mplayer is playing full screen, and when i press a key, it disappears and reappears
<skyjumper> also is stuck on "random" when i have "blank screen" selected
<mfraz74> i just seem to get a black screen and no screen saver. works if i click on the try icon
<yofel> bullgard: no idea, I don't remeber it being like that when I used gnome and it's not like that in KDE, but I'm not sure how gnome works these days
<bullgard> yofel: Thank you for commenting.
<BoondoKLife> bullgard: I am using Gnome. what are you trying to do and ill tell ya what my system does
<BoondoKLife> bullgard: PM me if you want
<BGL-[e]> 10.04 bout saved me from buying another netbook cuz 9.10 was giving me such problems & windows was just not an option
<bullgard> BoondoKLife:  As long as network-manager requests a personal input of mine, I cannot terminate iotop using 'q' or Ctrl+C. I wonder if this is normal Ubuntu behaviour.
<Dr_Willis> ive heard theres a few issues with some of the newest netbooks out. but I cant recall the specific brands
<BoondoKLife> bullgard: Was the nm request related to anything you had running in the terminal, maybe in the background?
<bullgard> BoondoKLife: No. nm requested a key in order to bring up Wireless LAN.
<bullgard> thei input of a key
<BoondoKLife> bullgard: like a wifi key? or the unlock keyring prompt
<bullgard> BoondoKLife: I do not remember exactly. I believe the input of my WLAN key.
<BoondoKLife> bullgard: just tried to connect to a random AP and it asked for the key, I had iotop running before had and was able to 'q' it, tried to start it while it was open and then the 'q' still worked. So def not a gnome issue.
<BoondoKLife> bullgard: I have had focus issues sometimes but that is when using gnome-do to launch chats and calls.
<BoondoKLife> bullgard: It would open a window and then I still had to click it to give it focus, maybe the command just did not have proper focus, i dunno.
<bullgard> BoondoKLife: Thank you for your help.
<BoondoKLife> bullgard: no worries
<Nagato-Pain> hello)
<cousteau> I know this sounds like a noob comment, but... I can't install any game!!
<bullgard> BoondoKLife: Does your Lucid show in the upper panel an applet "cdrom (not mounted)" and another applet "floppy0 (not mounted)"? (My computer did not show them in Karmic.)
<cousteau> there seems to be a problem with several packages in repositories, such as: torcs-data, supertux-data, extremetuxracer-data, frozenbubble-data...
<BoondoKLife> bullgard: On the main gnome bar? Mine does not but is that a particular applet that I need to have loaded.
<cousteau> (frozen-bubble-data, sorry, with an extra hyphen)
<cousteau> all those packages alert about a wrong hash sum
<bullgard> BoondoKLife: Yes, on the upper panel (which you may call a "main GNOME bar".
<bullgard> BoondoKLife: I did not load any particular applet. They simply show up now.
<cousteau> maybe I can just skip the hash check... I'm on a wifi, I'll try to install them at home, maybe it's a download problem
<DarkTao> hi all
<DarkTao> any broken updates today?
<BUGabundo_remote> nope
<BUGabundo_remote> why do you ask?
<DarkTao> I remember what happened when I updated a few days ago and it nuked my gnome-panels ;)
<BoondoKLife> bullgard: Nope nothing on mine to that effect, tried to load the mounting applet and still nothing
<cousteau> DarkTao: I'm getting some errors with hash sums when installing some packages, did you mean something like that?
<DarkTao> na it caused an error which prevented panels from appearing, so had no desktop etc
<bullgard> BoondoKLife: Thank you for your information.
<Nagato-Pain> has anybody ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan HDMI Audio [Mobility Radeon HD 5000 Series]?
<DarkTao> well I rebooted ok :)
<DarkTao> anyone noticed USB pendrives aren't auto-mounting in Lucid?
<setuid> Is there a way to stop Lucid from showing ^C in the shell when I type that combo?
<Strife89> I just booted Ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 in Sun Virtualbox 3.1.4. I cannot move the mouse cursor. May I ask for suggestions on what to do?
<setuid> http://code.gnu-designs.com/setuid/ctrl-c-flub.png
<setuid> Looks like that
<mfraz74> darktao: isn't there an option in nautilus?
<DarkTao> mfraz74, yeah its set to automount on the desktop, the USB device is mounted, but doesnt appear on the desktop until you click on it from Places
<mfraz74> have noticed that i can no longer view the sd card in my o2 mobile broadband stick
<abhinav> DarkTao: DarkTao same with karmic, I see ?
<DarkTao> abhinav, nope, USB device appears on desktop from boot
<DarkTao> in Karmic that is
<Strife89> That's strange. Restarting the VM cured the problem.
<vish> cheese working for anyone after the recent post beta updates?
<vish> or even webcam input
<abhinav> DarkTao: for me it doesn't - only when I click places. It asks for a password and only then it appears on the desktop. Must be some config I have
<DarkTao> abhinav, ok, maybe I'm going mad then LOL
<mfraz74> vish: seems to be working here
<vish> :s
<mfraz74> at least I can see myself on the screen
<flodine> will this lucid ever not look like mac osx
<abhinav> flodine: try mac4lin and related themes :)
<flodine> i dont want this mac look i like the color but im on this old computer and my desktop looks like the guy sitting next to me running osx
<flodine> lol
<abhinav> flodine: missed "NOT" :)
<rye> qemu: could not load PC BIOS 'bios.bin' - anybody experiencing this with libvirt now?
<rye> bullgard, re- password input - that's focus stealing prevention
<rye> bullgard, the q's you have been entering most likely went to the password field
<Hans_Henrik> funny thing: firefox wont start up unless i run it from root/sudo, ideas why? :p
<bullgard> rye: I have never heard the terminus technicus "focus stealing prevention" before.
<flodine> so synaptic is dead wont start up
<rye> Hans_Henrik, check that your .mozilla/* files are really owned by you
<bullgard> rye: I will try to confirm your assumption that the q's are diverted to the network manager input field the next time I encounter both open programs. --  Thank you.
<Hans_Henrik> the "connection manager" thing on top right in my corner is gone, any idea how i can get it back?
<Hans_Henrik> (or network manager or what the app name was)
<bullgard> Hans_Henrik: You could deinstall it completely and re-install it.
<Hans_Henrik> bullgard: know the package-name?
<ZykoticK9> Hans_Henrik, my networking icon in panel is also missing (didn't even notice until you asked about it) - i know it had been there, and I didn't remove to
<hechu> Hans_Henrik, I guess you can add a "nm-applet --sm-disable" in your startup session. or check if it is starup automatically when you login your gnome.
<Hans_Henrik> ZykoticK9: oh well good its just not me (i really couldn't remember that i had removed it :p)
<hechu> Hans_Henrik, I guess the package's name is related with "nm-applet", means "Network Manager" applet.
<Hans_Henrik> hechu: the process nm-applet was running in the background and i hadn't manually started it, so im quite sure it starts automatically when i log in
<ZykoticK9> Hans_Henrik, sorry my bad, it is there - just moved over to the left, just needed to open my eyes a little wider ;)
<hechu> Hans_Henrik, I manually "killall nm-applet" and the network icon disappeared immediatelly. and I run it in console manually, it appear again.
<Hans_Henrik> ZykoticK9: well it isn't left or right for me, btw the command to start it is "nm-applet"?
<hechu> Hans_Henrik, the icon appears in "Inform Zone", did you added "Inform Zone" on your gnome-panel?
<hechu> Hans_Henrik, the command is "nm-applet --sm-disable".
<Hans_Henrik> hechu: not sure, but how do i add it?
<hechu> Hans_Henrik, right click a space area on your gnome-panel, it pops up a menu, and choose "add to panel", and a dialog will shows, list many component that you can add to your gnome-panel.
<hechu> Hans_Henrik, sorry my poor English, hope you can understand.
<Hans_Henrik> hechu: @english not a problem @add-to-panel, but "inform zone" or "nm-applet" or "nm*" or "network*" is not among the options :p
<hechu> Hans_Henrik, then choose "Inform Zone"(I am not so sure its English name), add it.
<ZykoticK9> Hans_Henrik, i think hechu is referring to "indicator applet"
<BGL-[e]> well that didn't last long
<BGL-[e]> i've got HSM violations thrashing away at the SSD again
<BGL-[e]> ugh
<BGL-[e]> won't even start up now
<hechu> Hans_Henrik, Zykotic-K9: ah maybe.
<Hans_Henrik> well when i add indicator applet and indicator applet session, and killall nm-applet;nm-applet --sm-disable    it doesnt show up anywhere
<Q-FUNK> Howdy!  I'm trying to figure out what cases gnome-screensaver to make the login dialog appear twice after returning from a locked session.  would anybody know?
<Hans_Henrik> Q-FUNK: idk why but happens to me too
<Q-FUNK> Hans_Henrik: that issue seems to come and go.  it happened for a while during karmic, but then changing some gconf key solved it.  now, it's back and I'm wondering why.
<diconico07> Hi, I'm trying to install the nvidia video drivers on lucid, but that don't work (he can't load the module), is there a way to install these drivers (I install them via the .run file, cause I don't have 3d support with the depository's version) and having 3d support ?
<MTecknology> Any of you experience any issues with internet dying or getting extremely slow in 10.04?
<Pici> diconico07: I believe  that the release notes mention this, you may want to take a look at them.
<diconico07> the release notes of lucid beta ?
<Zykotic-K9> diconico07, if you used the nvidia installer, to quote someone who knows a lot more about nvidia then I do "all bets are off" - i don't think the nvidia installer is 10.04 compatible, and using the installer "might" have forever changed your system.  Best of luck though.
<Hans_Henrik> MTecknology: ipv6 problem maybe?
<MTecknology> Hans_Henrik: never thought of that - it was working for a while, I suppose I could kill that - thanks
<Hans_Henrik> MTecknology: (many have reported "noticably faster internet after disabling ipv6")
<Zykotic-K9> diconico07, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1 see the Known Issues section
<MTecknology> I can't chroot into 10.04 from 9.10 :(
<MTecknology> ah the  price of progress
<MTecknology> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<MTecknology> I don't think I've ever seen that before
<yofel> MTecknology: you're using a 32-bit 9.10 and try to access a 64bit 10.04
<jpds> MTecknology: You're on 32bit, trying to get 64bit.
<yofel> that won't work
<MTecknology> doh... thanks for the brain slap
<diconico07> thanks Zykotic-K9, i would completly read the releases notes the next time I want to install a beta version
<Zykotic-K9> diconico07, always a good idea
<Hans_Henrik> btw does the beta1 have wubi-support?
<jpds> Hans_Henrik: There's a http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/wubi.exe
<MTecknology> This isn't +1 related but.. why does firefox have to default to browser.backspace_action=0 instead of 1 or 2?
<MTecknology> =2 instead of =0*
<hechu> Hans_Henrik, are you there? it is not "Inform Zone", it is " Notification Area" in English. sorry.
<jpds> MTecknology: bug #417757
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 417757 in eglibc "[karmic regression] all network apps / browsers suffer from multi-second delays by default due to IPv6 DNS lookups" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/417757
<jpds> hechu: He left.
<hechu> jpds, yes, thank you.
<killown> i'll got some improviment upgrading karmic to lucid?
<scott_ino2> hello, was wondering if anyone had a download to lucid desktop as the links seem to be down
<yofel> scott_ino2: you could try to download from a mirror or try a daily image
<MTecknology> jpds: fun :D
<ZykoticK9> scott_ino2, beta1 download link is working here
<BluesKaj> scott_ino2,  there are several desktops available for lucid
<rye> anybody here running qemu/kvm under libvirt in Lucid ?
<ZykoticK9> scott_ino2, you could try the daily link http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<scott_ino2> BluesKaj, I meant just desktop version, not netbook, or LTS
<scott_ino2> ty ZykoticK9
<BluesKaj> scott_ino2, gnome , xfce, or kde desktop ?
<scott_ino2> BluesKaj, ha gnome sorry.... been so long since ive used anything else sometimes I forget ;)
<scott_ino2> but i seem to have got it thanks
<ZykoticK9> rye, did you see the link about PC-BIOS and qemu and using the "-L" switch with qemu?  I was going to send the link, but saw you where using libvirt do didn't think it would apply
<rye> ZykoticK9, I am all ears :)
<ZykoticK9> rye, the first link i saw http://qemu-forum.ipi.fi/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4036 you might also want to check out bug #418033
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 418033 in qemu-kvm "qemu: could not load PC BIOS 'bios.bin'" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418033
<rye> ZykoticK9, I am just wondering what broke, libvirt or qemu? It looks like libvirt does not pass anything, so probably qemu became broken today
<ZykoticK9> rye, i'm a VBox guy myself, haven't played with qemu/kvm/libvirt in a long time.  Good luck man.
<rye> ZykoticK9, thanks!
<BGL-[e]> can anyone help me with this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libatasmart/+bug/445852?comments=all
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 445852 in libatasmart "devkit-disks-probe-ata-smart causes HSM Violations on SSD, and potential hardware death" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<BGL-[e]> i've been dealing with it since 9.10, and it still exists in 10.04
<BGL-[e]> and my netbook just took another dive as a result of it
<rye> hm ... /usr/share/qemu-kvm is a symlink to /usr/share/qemu
<BGL-[e]> i'm pondering doing like the 8th install heh but applying post 163 & 147 right after the install is finished
<BGL-[e]> err 161, my brain is mush from this
<scott_ino2> BGL-[e], your best bet is probably staying with the bug itself ;) since most don't have SSD in here
<scott_ino2> at least i took a look ;)
<BGL-[e]> staying?
<scott_ino2> as in.... in launchpad, people subscriped to that bug
<jemark> is the new kernel good?
<BGL-[e]> i'm subscribed, been commenting.. waiting..
<BGL-[e]> it's been going on since 09
<BGL-[e]> and my 10.04 just took an hsm violations dive
<BGL-[e]> no fix..
<EdgEy> Hello, I've recently installed 10.04 beta x64 and I'm having a problem with flash support
<EdgEy> Most of the time it works fine but occasionally the controls don't work, like I can't click play buttons on youtube for example
<scott_ino2> BGL-[e], yes, unfortunately things sometimes go that way... take a while
<ZykoticK9> EdgEy, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<MTecknology> jpds: alrighty, so ipv6 isn't my problem... I'm not sure what is.. ipv6 disabled things are the same; I'm not sure if it's just something with my system of 10.04, 9.10 live cd worked great
<EdgEy> ZykoticK9, ah thanks, seems to be working for now :)
<luckyone> hello all - I just updated to latest packages on my unr install and now I can't boot. Is there a page that will walk me through fixing this by booting into live cd?
<luckyone> this is scary
<ZykoticK9> luckyone, what error message are you getting?  have you tried holding shift before grub and choosing an older kernel?  if you're getting a grub error you may want to see the !grub2 factoid for help using the LiveCD to reinstall Grub (i'll PM it too you)
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > luckyone
<ubottu> luckyone, please see my private message
<cousteau> I'm having trouble with several packages, specially games. Says something about a hash sum mismatch. Is somebody else having these problems with other packages? Could this be due to a bug while checking the hash sum, and not the packages themselves?
<luckyone> ZykoticK9: I don't even get grub
<cousteau> I get the error with the -data package
<ZykoticK9> cousteau, what game?
<luckyone> ZykoticK9: shift did it - you're a saint
<ZykoticK9> luckyone, nice :)
<luckyone> good to know about grub
<cousteau> ZykoticK9: extremetuxracer, frozen-bubble, supertux
<ZykoticK9> cousteau, all those have sum mistmatch?
<cousteau> ZykoticK9: yes, when apt tries to install the *-data package
<ZykoticK9> cousteau, i'm installing frozen bubble right now to test
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<ZykoticK9> cousteau, try running "md5sum /var/cache/apt/archives/frozen-bubble-data_2.2.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb" and paste the sum you get and we'll compare
<cousteau> ZykoticK9: wait, I'm installing it again, I have cleaned the cache to see if it worked
<cousteau> (and it didn't)
<ZykoticK9> cousteau, it worked fine here (for FB at least), perhaps you just have a bad internet connection?
<cousteau> ZykoticK9: maybe, I'm on a wifi... but someone confirmed it this morning with extremetuxracer
<cousteau> ok, let's do it the hard way: gonna download the .deb and install it manually
<ZykoticK9> cousteau, installing Extremetuxracer now
<yofel> cousteau: that was me
<yofel> but
<yofel> the first attempt to install it failed, then I deleted the -data  .deb, fetched it again and then it installed
<patdk-wk> is mobile ipv6 going be supported in the lucid kernel?
<ZykoticK9> cousteau, ExtremeTux worked as well for me
 * MTecknology considers upgrading a server to 10.04
<patdk-wk> something other than: # CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set
<yofel> MTecknology: have fun, we had reports once that ssh stopped working after upgrade, on my server here it works fine (at least apache, openssh, samba and nfs)
<MTecknology> yofel: I only have openssh, php-cgi, and nginx running on it
<sulle> >	annyone here know how i can set down my mouse sensitivity?, i have done that in the settings for the mouse. But it is still not enough. please help.
<vano> Hey guys, is the beta stable enough to use it as a day-to-day basis? ubuntu 9.10 is unusable for me because of the gnome-panel issue.
<ZykoticK9> !crosspost > sulle
<ubottu> sulle, please see my private message
<yofel> vano: it works fine mostly, but there are bugs from time to time, so you shouldn't rely on it working
<cousteau> aaahh...
<cousteau> yofel: what were you saying before my connection died?
<ActionParsnip> Vano: works fine here but my hardware is 100% linux friendly and I don't use crappy compiz
<yofel> cousteau: the first attempt to install it failed, then I deleted the -data  .deb, fetched it again and then it installed
 * yofel uses KDE and it works fine
<cousteau> yofel: no idea, I tried several times cleaning the apt archive cache, and it still doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Yofel: where did you get the deb?
<yofel> ActionParsnip: fetched by apt from german mirror
<ActionParsnip> Yofel: maybe the deb on the server you used first time was bad
<yofel> ActionParsnip: same server, bad download maybe, but I confused too
<ActionParsnip> Yofel; +1
<patdk-wk> maybe it wasn't down downloading that file itself
<patdk-wk> but it should be using two step sync, so that doesn't happen
<ActionParsnip> Damn Pennines
<red> wheres gwibbers executable file?
<red> wanna add it to startup automaticly but it's not under /bin
<red> ah usr/bin
<red> nvm
<Pici> which gwibber
<rye> kvm users, you are now the victim of bug #545004
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545004 in qemu-kvm "kvm VMs don't start: qemu: could not load PC BIOS 'bios.bin'" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545004
<red> theres more than 1? :p
<Pici> red: The command is 'which gwibber'
<ActionParsnip> Red: run: which gwibber
<red> oh :D
<red> well i found a file named gwibber in usr/bin and added that to startup
<red> its wrong?
<red> wonder how I could create a new digg account and merge it with my old
<red> no idea how to add digg into gwibber when I always logged in via facebook connect
<ActionParsnip> Red: the which command will tell you
<red> oh it works like that
 * red facepalm
<ActionParsnip> Red: which is dead handy
<ActionParsnip> Red: e.g. ln -s `which firefox` $HOME/Desktop/Firefox ,for example
<shadeslayer> hey anyone here who cannot start X after the latest updates and has the nvidia binary driver installed?
<shadeslayer> theres a missing dep on the new kernel i think.... it doesnt pull in the headers which causes the installation of the nvidia driver to fail
<ActionParsnip> Shadeslayer: runs well here: tried: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: did you reboot to the new kernel?
<shadeslayer> 2.6.32-17
<ActionParsnip> Shadeslayer: I'm on 32-16 generix 64bit
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: ah.. ok do this,change to the main server,update and upgrade...
<ActionParsnip> Shadeslayer: I'm outtatown right now so will be updating in about 4 days
<shadeslayer> ActionParsnip: :P
<shadeslayer> oh well.. in case any ops are noticing this,i think there should be a notice in the topic about this
<shadeslayer> the fix is that install the headers seprately and run a dpkg-reconfigure on nvidia-current
<shadeslayer> brb...
<ActionParsnip> Shadeslayer: log a bug
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, i didn't experience shadeslayer's issue with 32-17 update today?
<Pici> Er, Which nvidia binary?
<ZykoticK9> Pici, me?  nvidia-current
<Pici> ZykoticK9: I mean shadeslayer, but hes gone now.
<shadeslayer> yep... that fixed it
<Pici> shadeslayer: Which nvidia binary?
<shadeslayer> Pici: the one from the nvidia ppa
<shadeslayer> Pici: the problem is with the dkms modules...
<Pici> shadeslayer: So the one from the regular repositories  is working?
<shadeslayer> Pici: havent tried that out
<shadeslayer> Pici: i dont think any nvidia binary will work until the kernel headers get pulled in and the whole nvidia driver is recompiled
<shadeslayer> Pici: ok just in case someone with a similar problem comes in you now know the fix :P
<shadeslayer> and if the problem keeps on increasing then its a bug and a problem :P
<shadeslayer> anyways ive gtg... Gnight everyone
<lucian_> why is the address bar in nautilus stuck in icon mode and is there a way i can change it back to typing the address manually?
<ZykoticK9> lucian_, ctrl+L or just type a /
<lucian_> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ZykoticK9> lucian_, it was a design decision - there is also a gconf key to permanently switch if you like
<lucian_> it appears that i have to ctrl+l everytime i open nautilus.. thats not good
<lucian_> what happened to the option to keep it like that?
<ZykoticK9> lucian_, as i said "design decision" this should permanently have location bar gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry
<lucian_> well the option is still in the configuration editor:apps -- nautilus -- preferences -- always_use_location_entry checked
<lucian_> ok got it
<jaafar> Hi everyone.  I see that there's no xorg.conf anymore by default... or has it moved?  I need to disable drm (or possibly switch to safe vga driver) for debugging.  Any suggestions?
<yofel> jaafar: create one yourself, there isn't one by default anymore but X uses autoconfig
<jaafar> yofel: thanks.  I want to ensure that whatever I create is identical in function to "no xorg.conf present", though.  Not sure what that would be, exactly
<jaafar> For example, I gather there is some autodetection being done (I same to be using the radeon driver)
<jaafar> s/same/seem/
<MTecknology> any ideas what's causing this? http://dpaste.com/175267/
<MTecknology> It doesn't really seem to harm anything, just odd that aptitude is throwing out errors sometimes
<Damascene> any one want to get a message that will break evolution?
<Steil> no thanks
<Damascene> come on, we are here for testing I think
<MTecknology> Damascene: ya, send it to me
<MTecknology> I'd like to see it
<Damascene> ok I'll try to reopen it
<jaafar> Is there an easy way to create an xorg.conf that simply says "do everything you were doing by default, but don't use DRM?" or "use vga, not radeon"?
<Damascene> well it took a long time but now it's working. though it's just 1.5m
<MTecknology> Damascene: oh, if that's the only reason i'm not impressed
<Damascene> :)
<ZykoticK9> jaafar, steps to create an xorg http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<Damascene> MTecknology, there is 33 atachment if that interest you
<MTecknology> Damascene: not really, if it was something like a funky string of text i'd be interested
<Damascene> np
<adamk> Any thoughts as to why KDE desktop effects give me "Compositing is not supported on your system" with the new proprietary drivers fro AMD HD cards?
<adamk> compi works fine, so presumably AIGLX, compositing, and 3D acceleration are all setup and working properly.
<odyi> Anyone having issues with firefox on lucid beta?  It won't start after the initial startup when the profile is created.
<ChogyDan> odyi: I heard about that
<ChogyDan> odyi: I think you have to remove compatibility.ini in your profile folder
<monkey_dust> odyi, i have to re-install my FF flash plugin, each time i first launch the app
<ZykoticK9> odyi, try starting it from command line and see if it give some output that could tell you something (i had a problem with mono segfaulting in Firefox)
<jaafar> ZykoticK9: the problem is not to create an xorg.conf, but to create one that mimics exactly the configuration X comes up with on its own
<ZykoticK9> jaafar, if you using the X -configure it should be very close (if not identical)
<jaafar> In fact I just figured out how to do that, if anyone else is interested: get the grub menu (hold down shift), boot in recovery mode, get a shell prompt, run Xorg -configure
<jaafar> ZykoticK9: thanks :)
<odyi> ChogyDan: Was correct.  Deleting compatibility.ini fixes it.
<odyi> To bad it just puts it back
 * odyi finds the bug report now
<data> hi. I tried upgrading to the lucid beta. But now I get the error message: "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'initramfs-tools'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details."
<ZykoticK9> data, you're welcome :)
<data> :)
<frybye> I am running 10.4 in v-box and is running only in a reduced video mode with poor screen resoloution - the 10.4 has not identified the "VirtualBox graphics card" apparently.. how do I fix this?
<frybye> I guess I need to edit /etc/x11/xorg.conf manually - not sure how to do this - what command to use what editor and how to get root status if necessary etc.. forgoten how to do all this stuff.. any tips please?
<ZykoticK9> frybye, is your host system Ubuntu as well?  I switched from Oracle's PUEL version to Ubuntu's OSE VBox and now have working Guest Additions with 10.04 (10.04 is the Host as well)
<frybye> I guess gedit  /etc/x11/xorg.conf would normally work but needs to be as root or?? no Host is win7 64bit
<ZykoticK9> frybye, you might want to ask in #vbox
<frybye> But this is just a general linux quesiton .. how to run gedit with a file in root mode...?
<Saviq> guys, trying to compile a custom kernel from ubuntu-lucid.git, but in line 150 of the kernelconfig script http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=blob;f=debian/scripts/misc/kernelconfig;h=71c0f5eedc6c42cd824bf3dfdd0e69ff9be900d1;hb=8d2b0bf6db1b0cfad645cac685ee45c00e803d69#l150 it drops out with /usr/src/linux-lucid//scripts/misc/../config-check: No such file or directory
<ZykoticK9> frybye, first i don't think xorg.conf is going to be there.  To run gedit as root "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" should work
<OerHeks> frybye, you need guest-additions to run full screen, see help menu virtual box
<Saviq> there's a 'debian' missing there between linux-lucid/ and /scripts
<frybye> OerHeks: have done all that the vbox help file instructs - has not taken effect...
<frybye> in the vbox help it talks about man. editing xorg.conf but I just cant remember how to do that cos I have not used linux for ages...
<red> frybye: sudo gedit filename
<frybye> the installatoin from the guest-additions seemed to work in the terminal after following the instr. in the vbox help - but they did not take effect...
<red> did you restart vbox after installing guest additions?
<frybye> red: I thought for system files there was some special command not just sudo?
<frybye> red: sure I did - still nothing of them works.. and I get a fault report on starting saying that the grafic system has not been identified and the input system also not identified..
<red> nope
<frybye> like gksedit or something like that? eh...?
<frybye> ok
<red> gksudo is for graphical programs
<red> like nvidia-settings etc
<frybye> will have a look....
<red> not when you need to edit a file with root priviledges
<frybye> ok no nividia relevant here in the vbox I guess..
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<ZykoticK9> red, gksu is used for any graphics programs to run as root so my suggestion for frybye "gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<frybye> but basically I guess you are right - the problem is that the guest-additions are not working total.. eh?
<ZykoticK9> frybye, 10.04 isn't totally supported by the PUEL version of Guest Additions (but i was able to get graphics working them)
<frybye> eh - this is getting a bit late in the evning here in c.europe - I will come back to this tomorrow - thanks for your input so far.. catch you folks next time... bye for now...
<frybye> Zykotik - i see.. that says a lot
<frybye> will get back to this tomorrow when fitter.. (I am recovering from a bad m-bike accident and not to much stamina just now - see you tomorrow...)
<MTecknology> I wish I could figure out if the extremely slow and locking up network was because of my laptop, kernel, university - or what combination is involved...
<rye> ok, I believe I will need to try to reproduce my boot failures with random partitions not mounted in a vm, can't really think of what could be the problem - waiting for /home, /var, /opt ... even after manual mountall my ecryptfs fails with "cannot access counter" or something like this :(
<ActionParsnip> Mtecknology: when it locks run: dmesg | tail -n 20
<red> ZykoticK9: isn't the difference between which preferences / users file the program will use
<red> but when you specify the file manually, theres no actualy difference, except for what preferences the program loads up
<ZykoticK9> red, i'm not sure i understand your question/statement - but sudo or gksudo run whatever program follows as the root user
<red> ZykoticK9: yeah, but if I shoot up program gksudo and the same with sudo, the preference file which the program will be using is different (other will use current user prefs, other root users)
<red> or then I've gotten it wrong
<korogiannos> Hi all.  Are there advantages installing fresh, from an end-user (not tester/bug-finder) perspective? or can I (as) safely upgrade and have the same system?
<red> cause I never almost use gksu unless using sudo isn't working with the particular app
<guntbert> red: if you want to call a graphical app (like gedit,...) use gksudo - not sudo
<ZykoticK9> red, don't use sudo with graphical programs!  can cause major problems!
<red> i always use just sudo for gediting files and never had any problems :)
<rye> libvirt/qemu is now fixed
<guntbert> !gksudo | red
<ubottu> red: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ZykoticK9> red, and you can use gksu instead of gksudo - so it's no extra typing ;)
<guntbert> red: and please don't recommend to "just use sudo" with graphical apps
<red> "gksudo firefoxit uses root's Firefox configuration file. | sudo firefox it runs with root privileges but uses the user's configuration file (in this case, you can see the homepage and theme are different)."
<red> thats what I remembered, I've read that article before
<red> but fair enough, won't recommend it to anyone :)
<guntbert> red: both is dangerous (with firefox)
<guntbert> red: ok :)
<red> never had to run firefox/chrome as root tho
<red> dunno why you would need to run fox as root? file associations? seemed to me for chrome they stick just fine when ran regularly
<ActionParsnip> Red: sudo doesn't setup the x environment right and can garbage ownerships of files which may result in a nonbooting system or some users not being able to logon
<red> I only use Firefox for youtube/flash games (cause for some reason most flash apps have nearly 2x more fps with firefox)
<ActionParsnip> Red: you can techically use gksu for both ;)
<red> :)
<red> k
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: I'll do that, I hopped onto a 9.10 live cd
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: what will I be looking for?
<red> how can I track my boot times from grub to desktop?
<red> i saw some ppl loggin' theirs earlier
<ActionParsnip> Mktecknology: what was the issue again please?
<ZykoticK9> red, bootchart is the program
<red> furthermore, is there some way to check if I'm missing some lucid beta packages?
<red> I installed early from alpha 3 disc
<rye> red, !bootchart
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: internet locking up
<rye> how do you do these things?
<rye> ubottu, !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<red> !bootchart
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntu Lucid desktop x86 clean install into LVM, "stops" with the plymouth splash on-screen and needs Alt-SysReq-B to restart the system. Logs indicate Xorg may have started, but there is nothing definitive. Any clues on what to look for?
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: I can get to the access point just fine but beyond that i don't realy know what's going on - sometimes it's perfect and fine and other times it's not
<data> Sorry for asking again, but i get this error and have no idea: "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on already unpacked 'initramfs-tools'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details."
<ActionParsnip> Mktecknology: when it locks up run: dmesg | tail -n 20
<MTecknology> -> ActionParsnip: what will I be looking for?
<red> MTecknology: most likely there is some indication of what is going wrong in those last twenty lines
<ActionParsnip> Mtechnology: any warning or errors or changes, websearch anything which looks bad
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: sounds like it'll be fun - it seems to be slow but still works in 9.10..
<ActionParsnip> Mtecknology: karmic is well established and will be supported for a long time to come
<MTecknology> well... it'll only take ~5min to reboot and lock up the internet - here we go.....
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: ya, i like some changes in 10.04 too though :P
<MTughan> 'lo MTecknology :P
<MTecknology> bbiab
<ActionParsnip> Mtecknology: I bet its an ipv6 thing :)
<red> is there some way to check if I'm missing some lucid beta packages?
<red> like doing dist upgrade or something?
<MTecknology> MTughan: hm?
<red> (from alpha 3)
<MTughan> MTecknology: Just saying hi. Haven't seen you in #freenode for a while.
<MTecknology> MTughan: ya, the spam thing kinda got to me - how you been?
<KB1JWQ> red: That'd do it.
<MTecknology> internet glogging up and almost dead.....
<MTughan> Doing all right. The spam's died down quite a bit, but it still happens occasionally.
<Guest2657> Hi, I tried 10.04 beta, the live cd doesnt seem to support these kernel options: fetch=http://serverip/filesystem.squashfs , boot=live  and toram will they be implemented or are they left out on purpose?
<MTecknology> how do I check if I have IPv6 enabled?
<IntuitiveNipple> red: usually the regular "apt-get upgrade" but sometimes "apt-get dist-upgrade" is needed to collect 'new' packages
<MTughan> MTecknology: http://ipv6.google.com/
 * MTecknology hopes page loads before internet crashes :P
<MTecknology> MTughan: you sure that's teh right link?
<MTughan> MTecknology: Works here.
 * MTughan is running an IPv6 tunnel
<KB1JWQ> OMG new kernel today.  Yay!
<adamk> So no thoughts about being unable to enable KDE desktop effects with the catalyst drivers?
<ZykoticK9> MTecknology, http://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/
<ChogyDan> KB1JWQ: where are you seeing that?
<MTecknology> MTughan: I get a 404 goin there
<red> IntuitiveNipple: aye, i've been upgrading with safe-upgraded every couple of days
<red> but wasn't sure how to grab the new ones that i dont have
<IntuitiveNipple> dist-upgrade does that
<ZykoticK9> MTecknology, if you run ifconfig do you see an "inet6 addr:" line - this would indicate ipv6 is on your system (i'm under the impression it can't be removed/disabled, but am probably wrong about that)
<red> yup
<KB1JWQ> ChogyDan: aptitude update
<ChogyDan> KB1JWQ: are you getting 2.6.32-17? or -16?
<MTecknology> ZykoticK9: I don't see anything ipv6
<ZykoticK9> MTecknology, then perhaps you don't have it running
<KB1JWQ> ChogyDan: 17
<ChogyDan> KB1JWQ: cool, thanks
<KB1JWQ> ChogyDan: No worries.  Musta just hit.
<red> Processing triggers for python-support ...
<red> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<MTecknology> When the internet stopped working this is the only thing that showed up in dmesg - [  242.741546] iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: iwl_tx_agg_start on ra = 00:23:eb:61:e0:52 tid = 0
<red> during aptitude safe-upgrade
<red> is that bad?
<KB1JWQ> ChogyDan:  Tue, 23 Mar 2010 15:34:50 +0100 sayeth the changelog
<MTecknology> red: I noticed that but it seems harmless
<red> hope so
<MTecknology> ZykoticK9: what do you see when you do cat /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/disable_ipv6 ?
<ZykoticK9> MTecknology, 0
<MTecknology> mine shows 1
<ZykoticK9> MTecknology, guess that's how to disable then :)
<MTecknology> I guess I disabled it at some point
<MTecknology> so that's probably not the issue
<MTecknology> that's probably why I can't reach http://ipv6.google.com/
<MTecknology> dig ipv6.google.com AAAA <- works fine
<MTecknology> so... it must be something with my university
<Saviq> apw: looking at your commit 157fb43a, line 30 of debian/scripts/misc/kernelconfig - $DROOT is undefined and so $bindir lacks a 'debian' before scripts
<Saviq> (that's in linux-lucid.git, btw)
<KB1JWQ> MTecknology: Even with no ipv6 functionality dig will still return AAAA records over ipv4
<robertzaccour> my screen flickers every so often
<MTecknology> and it died again -_-
<Majorastro> drivers
<robertzaccour> anyone else's screen blinking every now and then?
<KB1JWQ> robertzaccour: Nope.
<cousteau> I'm back. After using a good ethernet connection instead of that crappy wifi we have at the university extremetuxracer installed fine.
<robertzaccour> any suggestions?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ubuntu Lucid alternate x86 clean install of 'ubuntu-desktop' into LVM, when booting "stops" with the plymouth splash on-screen and needs Alt-SysReq-B to restart the system. Logs indicate Xorg may have started, but there is nothing definitive. Any clues on what to look for?
<Saviq> apw: this diff exactly http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-lucid.git;a=blobdiff;f=debian/scripts/misc/kernelconfig;fp=debian.master/scripts/misc/kernelconfig;h=be7b8ac0da7ed752d6ee170b1df158fc2218a370;hp=f9c855e3fc2a499e8468e48643ba0b2b651f1634;hb=157fb43a964777794fcc2057577dc38e271349d7;hpb=8637acc87a7c2761f6effb519715018a110c14ac
<IntuitiveNipple> robertzaccour: Are you using the nivdia proprietary driver? I sometimes see that and there's usually a report in .xsession-errors. Been seeing it since Hardy I think. Sometimes go days without it.
<robertzaccour> IntuitiveNipple, its a dell so i'm guessin its intel?
<adamk> robertzaccour: 'lspci | grep -i vga' will tell you.
<IntuitiveNipple> robertzaccour: OK... check the ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log next time it happens, see what is reported recently
<robertzaccour> adamk, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<robertzaccour> IntuitiveNipple, how do i do that?
<cousteau> yofel: reinstalled successfully. Maybe I was just on a bad wifi.
<IntuitiveNipple> robertzaccour: View them with LogViewer, or at a terminal use 'less <filename>' to view and navigate them
<robertzaccour> IntuitiveNipple, how do i install that?
<IntuitiveNipple> install what?
<MTecknology> hurray.... if I hop onto vista, things seem to work a little better
<MTecknology> as in - not lock up
<MTecknology> I'm wondering if this could be my university trying to punish anyone using linux
<robertzaccour> IntuitiveNipple, i don't know what you mean by less filename
<robertzaccour> what file name is it?
<IntuitiveNipple> robertzaccour: "less" is a command to view text files and scroll around within them. "less <filename>" means replace <filename> with the name of one of the log files you wish to view, e.g. "less ~/.xsession-errors"
<robertzaccour> it just did it again
<robertzaccour> it says less is a missing filename
<robertzaccour> less ~/.xsession-errors brought up lots of stuff, not sure how to read it though
<Damascene> could someone try "LC_ALL=ar_SA.UTF-8 evolution"
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/545459
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 545459 in evolution "evolution new message is broken in Arabic locale" [Undecided,New]
<MTecknology> I hope wired internet works a little better... maybe..
<MTecknology> heh... methinks me tracked this down to a wireless issue.... just means I'll be happy as a bunny when I get out of this university
<Some_Person> MTecknology: What if it's the Killer Rabbit of Caerbannog
<MTecknology> Some_Person: well, I carry a lot of rage with me...
<red> Having problems with samba + lucid lynx, even tho a week has passed and a few new samba versions have come:
<red> http://pastebin.com/jzU1pai6
<red> symlinks arent working as expected
<red> and as extra info, the same configuration worked without problems up until few weeks ago until i updated samba
<red> so im guessing its a lucid lynx problem
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, red. How are they working?
<dupondje> somebody good @ iptables ?
<KB1JWQ> !expert | dupondje
<ubottu> dupondje: one persons expectation of expert is different to that of another, why not ask the question with lots of useful information on one line and see what happens
<red> KB1JWQ: they?
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, red. I see your post now.  That's decidedly strange.
<dupondje> :) well, I have a server that doing work as vpn server, now I want to forward 1 port from the public IP to one port of one of the clients in the vpn network, but I can't get it to work
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, dupondje. I've done this historically with netcat or ssh.
<red> KB1JWQ: indeed, im working around the problem by mounting the symlink stuff manually
<red> but its not really ideal
<dupondje> KB1JWQ: well the thing is thats its a windblow client ;) no ssh or so on it
<dupondje> tried some iptables, but that doesn't seem to work, the packet gets on the client, but never back it seem
<tamran> howdy all
<KB1JWQ> YIKES.  update-manager is held back, to resolve the deps it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<red> KB1JWQ: lol :)
<KB1JWQ> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/2851814771_38b1ff5e57.jpg
<dupondje> KB1JWQ: any idea ?
<kaddi> heyhey :)
<KB1JWQ> dupondje: I'm no iptables expert, I'm working on it.  Check back in a week.
<kaddi> I heard the beta has been released? how is everybody liking it so far?
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, kaddi.  It's nice.
<rye> dupondje, you will need DNAT iptables rule in PREROUTING table for nat, search for port forwarding on the  internets
<dupondje> rye: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d 85.17.239.130 --dport 5900 -j DNAT --to 192.168.3.104:5900
<dupondje> packet gets onto 192.168.3.104, but nothing seems to return
<rye> dupondje, and FORWARD rules in filter table for NEW connections?
<dupondje> iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.3.104 --dport 5900 -j ACCEPT
<rye> dupondje, try running tcpdump on the router to see if the packet is dispatched to 192.168.3.104m or better yet, on the client itself
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<rye> dupondje, also, check the default route on 3.104 - it might send packets via not the same path as they came in
<BUGabundo> I'm truly disappointed... installed Lucid on a recently new Desktop PC, running on a 64GB SSD, with Win7 and VirtualBox. install time inside the VM: 2-3min. boottime: 2-3 sec till gdm.  after installing guest additions X would not start :(
<dupondje> rye: the default route is prolly not the vpn server, as it makes connection with the internet on its own ...
<rye> dupondje, that's why packets from the clients are not going to your vpn server, they go to the internet via another route
<dupondje> rye: is there any way to change that ? as for example ping works on the vpn server itself
<Jaymac> my filesystem has suddenly changed itself to read only
<rye> dupondje, the packets that are forwarded from the vpn server are carrying the remote host IP, i.e. the ip is _not_ changed to the router one. I believe my knowledge of route management ends here. I believe that the router need to NAT in both directions but that's definitely something that I don't know how to do and whether that's possible at all
<tamran> how does Ubuntu do keybindings?
<bastidrazor> !info cairo-dock | lucid
<bastidrazor> !info cairo-dock
<ubottu> cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-6-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 5 kB, installed size 36 kB
<dupondje> http://dupondje.be/Network.png :)
<Jaymac> my / filesystem has screwed up
<Jaymac> i can't boot into lucid at all
<BUGabundo> livecd and fix it ?
<Jaymac> i'm getting an error: this filesystem has errors [SFIM] or something like that on boot
<Jaymac> livecd -> fsck the best bet?
<red> 1763 packets transmitted, 1736 received, 1% packet loss, time 1764083ms
<red> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.641/134.410/2048.042/202.324 ms, pipe 3
<red> oops, didnt mean to paste here
<popey> Jaymac: press F when that comes up
<red> sry
<Jaymac> popey: ok - what does that do?
<popey> fsck
<Jaymac> fix? :)
<Jaymac> ok
<popey> Skip, Fsck, Ignore ... M?
<popey> i guess :)
<Jaymac> it might not be those letters exactly can't remember
<Jaymac> will make a note next time
<Jaymac> will try booting again
<mM94> did the new kernel fix the black screen issue after login?
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, mM94. Wouldn't that be hardware specific?
<MTughan> Probably Nvidia specific.
<mM94> KB1JWQ, possibly. I know i couldn't us my toshiba laptop with the lucid beta at all
<MTughan> mM94: What graphics card do you have?
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, mM94. There are likely ways to resolve this issue if the hardware is supported in other distros.
<mM94> MTecknology, it's ati not sure of the exact model
<MTughan> Hmm. The ATI graphics in my laptop work just fine. How old is the laptop?
<mM94> MTecknology, getting pretty old probably around 4 years
<MTughan> mM94: And you're highlighting the wrong nick. :P
<mM94> woops
<mM94> it's a Radeon Xpress 200
<MTughan> That's an R300 core.
<tamran> mM94: I have that card ... it sucks :(
<mM94> tamran, do you have issues with the lucid beta?
<MTecknology> MTughan: ....
<MTecknology> :P
<Jaymac> phew, fsck fixed it.. hitting f at that error didn't do anything popey - it said i had to run it manually
<popey> hah
<popey> phew tho!
<Jaymac> the message was something like Filesystem has errors [SFIM]
<Jaymac> yeah, had a near heart attack
<Jaymac> going on holiday tomorrow - live cd is definitely coming with me!
<tamran> mM94: it works fine here
<red> jesuus
<Jaymac> ty for help
<popey> np
<tamran> mM94: did you have trouble booting up?
<mM94> tamran, it boots fine. But as soon as I try to run something like firefox, the screen just goes black
<tamran> mM94: none of the "real" 3d stuff works at all, but in the software layer it works OK
<tamran> mM94: did it give you a kernel panic? what does dmesg say?  Can you do ctrl-alt-F1 to get to a console?
<mM94> tamran, I didn't try that.  I'd have to install it back on and see if that works
<tamran> oh
<tamran> well, video going black doesn't sound good ... what machine you running? a laptop?
<mM94> tamran,  yep. toshiba satellite a105-s1014
<tamran> ahhh, I'm on an HP DV5130
<tamran> very similar machines
<tamran> mM94: did you set up the bios to use some shared memory with the video card?
<mM94> tamran, do you have kms enabled?
<tamran> yeah, kms is enabled here
<abe3k> hello, I've installed today's latest updates on my eeepc, did a couple of restarts, then the display dimmed and I tried to wake the machine up but it didn't so I tried restarting the eeepc but it failed to boot as I think it is caused by a damaged MBR
<tamran> the fancy flicker free boot even works
<mM94> tamran, yeah everything looked great for me as far as booting. just after login it goes bad
<tamran> mM94: dang
<tamran> mM94: so, yeah, are you using shared memory with cpu and gpu?
<tamran> mM94: I can't remember that mode again
<mM94> tamran, i believe so i can check
<abe3k> the harddisk led is lit up all the time
<abe3k> not blinking, but seems as if it is stuck
<tamran> mM94: I have mine turned off.  So, I have 128mb of pure vid memory and nothing from the main cpu memory.
<tamran> mM94: it's just a hunch here though
<mM94> tamran, okay. bios shows no options for shared memory that I see
<abe3k> so ? anyone interested in this ?
<tamran> mM94: ok, maybe it's only on my laptop
<tamran> mM94: the hunch I had was that it was a memory problem
<mM94> tamran, do you know if the daily build for today might have the new kernel?
<tamran> mM94: and this is not an upgrade right? just a straight install?
<tamran> mM94: I don't know about the kernel ...
<tamran> mM94: a different kernel could change things
<mM94> tamran, right. straight install. had to use the alternate disk because the live cd would not work
<tamran> mM94: livecd didn't work for wireless net?
<abe3k> I think this is a major issue
<tamran> mM94: does the 9.10 livecd work for you?
<mM94> tamran, the live cd would go to the option of installing or trying ubuntu, but any option i choose makes the screen go crazy
<mM94> tamran, yep jaunty and karmic live cd's work
<tamran> mM94: you "may" want to try an upgrade?
<MikeChelen1> is there any way to shut down empathy and gwibber?
<tamran> mM94: that's how I got this machine up and running, from 9.10 lived, did a "fresh" 9.10 install and then just upgraded (I didn't want to download and burn another cd)
<tamran> mM94: and I'm using Kubuntu, not ubuntu
<tamran> mM94: something is definitely off with vid drivers if 9.10 is working ...
<KB1JWQ> abe3k: Okay, and your busted drive is relevant to the greater Ubuntu community how? :-)
<tamran> KB1JWQ: be nice, he's freaking out because his system won't boot :)
<KB1JWQ> tamran: I get that, but I don't see how a busted drive is necessarily a problem with Ubuntu?
<abe3k> I'm not freaking out tbh
<tamran> abe3k: if no one answers it means they don't know, sorry
<KB1JWQ> abe3k: dmesg and iostat show what?
<abe3k> KB1JWQ, this happened when ubuntu went into suspend
<abe3k> KB1JWQ, are you kidding me ?
<MikeChelen1> KB1JWQ: try booting to recovery mode?
<tamran> abe3k: you may need to do a reinstall of grub?
<mM94> tamran, oh i didn't mention. first time was a fresh install. second time i did a karmic upgrade to lucid. Now i could run lucid on the karmic kernel but not the default for lucid
<abe3k> tamran, the eeepc is not detecting the HDD
<tamran> abe3k: ouch, even from the bios?
<KB1JWQ> Yeah, sounds like a pooched drive.
<tamran> I think KB1JWQ is correct, you may have a bad drive
<abe3k> tamran, yeap Just found that out, I think its stuck somehow
<tamran> mM94: the upgrade actually upgrades the kernel doesn't it?
<mM94> tamran, it left me with 2 kernels
<abe3k> tamran, and that wouldn't be related anyway to the suspend/sleep issue ?
<Wiseman> halp, 10.04 won't install
<tamran> mM94: ahhhh
<KB1JWQ> tamran: I upgraded my version of tcpdump just now and a kid threw a rock through my car windshield.  I think I should report this regression. :-)
<myrl> does anyone know when 10.04 will be released?
<tamran> abe3k: it could be related ... not sure :(
<KB1JWQ> myrl: See /topic
<Wiseman> rebooted with CD in tray, I got the purple screen that said to install, then i got some garbled graphics and no response.
<KB1JWQ> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<myrl> not beta
<abe3k> tamran, it happened right infront of me, went to sleep I tried to wake it up and it didn't , restarted and the HDD is stuck
<tamran> KB1JWQ: correlation does not always mean causation :P
<KB1JWQ> myrl: THe milestones link, specifically.
<KB1JWQ> tamran: Precisely.
<mM94> tamran, maybe i should be happy with that....it's just that i was having those dns issues after the upgrade and i thought they carried over from karmic
<tamran> KB1JWQ: hehe
<tamran> mM94: you've got me wondering if this "upgraded" version is actually the same as what I would have gotten with a fresh install.  if it isn't, there is something "off" with the upgrade process
<abe3k> I'm sure something went wrong when ubuntu tried to issue a stop spin to the harddisk
<tamran> abe3k: it's possible ... but it's possible that it is not related
<Wiseman> so has anyone else had the same problem trying to load lucid?
<KB1JWQ> abe3k: I just upgraded to the latest kernel and rebooted.
<KB1JWQ> No issue here, albeit on an SSD.
<abe3k> KB1JWQ, you have an eeepc ?
<KB1JWQ> abe3k: No, an HP Mini 1000.
<tamran> KB1JWQ: his HDD won't spin up
<abe3k> KB1JWQ, try putting it to sleep
<KB1JWQ> abe3k: I'm not on it at the moment, I"m on my Lenovo t510
<KB1JWQ> Sleep's broken on this unit at the moment, it's bleeding edge hardware.
<KB1JWQ> Just bounced it though, no worries.
<KB1JWQ> If BIOS won't show your drive, it's not a software issue, abe3k
<Again617> I've installed 10.04 on a separate partition from 9.10 but I'm keeping the same /home partition
<tamran> abe3k: so, you can't even boot up with the livecd or rescueCD and read the drive?
<Again617> I am able to access all of my files but I had a secondary account for guest users.  I recreated this account (same user name and password) but authentication fails when I try to login.
<abe3k> KB1JWQ, I know it's not software now, but the cause could've been software related, I'm just sayin
<KB1JWQ> tamran: Not if the drive won't show in BIOS.
<abe3k> tamran, I can boot off a live usb flash , but that won't help
<KB1JWQ> abe3k: THere isn't a "cook the drive firmware" option in linux. :-)
<tamran> KB1JWQ: right ... a right dang pickle he is in
<KB1JWQ> abe3k: Call Asus support and have 'em RMA the drive?
<Wiseman> so can anyone offer any advice on getting 10.04 to boot?  I get nothing.
<abe3k> KB1JWQ, I don't want a fix, I'm just trying to inform you guys about what might be a serious bug
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, Wiseman. What hardware?
<abe3k> I'll figure out how to revive the disk
<Wiseman> Sony VAIO laptop, Core 2 duo, Nvidia geforce 210 mobile
<KB1JWQ> abe3k: And we're telling you that there's no (realistic) way that Lucid caused this issue.  Correlation does not equal causation.
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, Wiseman. What kind of boot failure are you seeing?
<tamran> abe3k: just a though ... are you willing to take the HDD out?
<abe3k> tamran, I might to that
<Again617> Wiseman, it took me a couple of tries to get anything to show up when booting from the live disk.  I don't know why, but eventually it worked.
<kklimonda> does anyone remember script that downgrades all packages to version from the release?
<tamran> abe3k: perhaps take it out, then reinsert it and try rebooting?
<Wiseman> KB1JWQ: I reboot with the CD in the drive and i get the purple Ubuntu menu to start installing, then it goes to scrambled graphics like an old Atari system and locks up.
<kklimonda> (something similar to ppa-purge but for all packages installed)
<abe3k> tamran, I could do that
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, Wiseman. Have you attempted using the alternate installer with text mode?
<Wiseman> No
<tamran> abe3k: it scares me if your bios won't see it though ... how old is your eeePC?
<Wiseman> But frankly if this is the state it is in, I'm not sure I'm interested yet.
<Wiseman> I don't know how unpolished it is at present.
<abe3k> tamran, not old, its a 904HD, right before the 1K series
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, Wiseman.  YOu might try that.  You might do well to remember that the installer's hardware support lags a bit behind the support in Lucid itself.
<myrl> hi
<Wiseman> KB1JWQ: so how do I go about doing that then?
<Wiseman> actually scratch that, I think I'll just wait for the final release
<myrl> does anyone know when the final release will be?
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, Wiseman.  I had to install from text mode, pass init=/bin/bash in grub, and apt-get dist-upgrade to get video card support.
<Wiseman> april 29th, myrl
<myrl> thanks
<abe3k> tamran, 2 gigs of ram and an 80 GB HDD
<BUGabundo> Again617: you need to chown the files of that account
<Wiseman> KB1JWQ: I don't have ubuntu currently installed.
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, Wiseman.  Always a good idea if stability is required.
<Again617> Ok, I'll try chown, if I need help with that I'll ask
<tamran> abe3k: have you got the latest bios on that thing?
<Wiseman> I used Mint 7 for a while and was very happy with it, ubuntu 9.04 and 8.04 were real buggy for me, I hope 10.04 is better.
<tamran> abe3k: it could be a bios issue or like KB1JWQ said, a HW issue ... it's unlikely that the OS could cause this problem, but granted not totally impossible
<abe3k> tamran: I'm not sure since I'm not trying to mess with the bios thingy, I did update my older 900 and it messed it up pretty well
<mM94> tamran, hey thanks for the info. I'll try a few things
<excopy> hi, tried running rhythmbox today and noticed that when I press rhythmbox icon on panel it shows me menu and doesn't show the application like in karmic. Has it been like this whole time?
<abe3k> tamran, I've had ubuntu 7.04 on it for a long time, I've faced no issues, I did install a freash 10.04 on it and didn't face any problems either, only this one today
<abe3k> tamran, but hey, it could've just been bad timing to discover that it is actually a HW issue
<tamran> mM94: I hope it works out for you, good luck ... sorry I couldn't be of more help
<abe3k> tamran, right now I've disconnected the ram, HDD and battery from the 904
<abe3k> tamran, I'll try to put it together and see what happens
<tamran> abe3k: try plugging it all back in
<ilmari> I take it just copying /boot/{initrd,vmlinuz}-$(uname -r) to /cdrom/casper/ won't work to get an updated kernel on a persistent live USB stick?
<ilmari> originally created with usb-creator-gtk from the beta-1 iso
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<Diverdude> why is lucid delayed?
<robertzaccour> my screen blinks every few minutes. is that bad?
<robertzaccour> lucid ain't delayed
<KB1JWQ> Diverdude: It isn't.
<Diverdude> but it shouldbe 0104
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, Diverdude. Please read the /topic
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, Diverdude. How do you figure?
<MikeChelen1> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Diverdude> KB1JWQ, well because that makes most sense
<Wiseman> to go from 9 to 1?
<Wiseman> yean that makes sense
<Wiseman> DERP
<Diverdude> err no
<Diverdude> because it is released 2 times a yeah, april and october
<Pici> Wiseman: the version number is the Year.Month of release.
<Wiseman> Pici: precisely
<Pici> (20)10.04
<Diverdude> then it would make sense to do it the first day in the motnh
<Wiseman> 10.04
<ilmari> Diverdude: 29th is still april
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, Diverdude. It's never been done that way previously.
<Diverdude> ilmari, yes but a strange day in april
<charlie-tca> Thinking it should be thought of as 2010.04
<MikeChelen1> 2010.04.29?
<Pici> Its usually at the end of the month.. thats just the way  it works.
<Diverdude> but why
<charlie-tca> Diverdude: it is year.month for versions
<MikeChelen1> yeah it might be nice to do first of may instead
<MikeChelen1> 2010.05.01
<Wiseman> Diverdude: I am glad to hear you will be taking over coding duties for the ubuntu team to ensure arrival of the finished product early in the month!
<MikeChelen1> just change the month, only a few days different
<Diverdude> Wiseman, no problem...i would be done on time
<robertzaccour> my screen blinks every few minutes. is that bad?
<Wiseman> Diverdude: fantastic
<Wiseman> you are a pretty cool guy.
<Diverdude> yes i am
<MikeChelen1> robertzaccour: what kind of screen?
<robertzaccour> MikeChelen1, laptop
<Wiseman> I bet your girlfriend loves it...oh wait.
<MikeChelen1> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Diverdude> Wiseman, i dont have a girlfriend. i am to much of a geek for that
<Pici> Enough.
<MikeChelen1> robertzaccour: it is probably not harmful, there might be a loose connection somewhere
 * Wiseman is done.  The procecution rests.
<Diverdude> Wiseman, so no,
<robertzaccour> MikeChelen1, i figured it was somethin to do with the OS development
<MikeChelen1> Diverdude: try making a suggestion on the ubuntu ideas site or as a feature request
<MikeChelen1> robertzaccour: that's also possible, what video card do you have?
<robertzaccour> MikeChelen1, intel mobile 4 i think
<MikeChelen1> robertzaccour: try changing resolution or other settings?
<Again617> I'm back... a little bit ago I asked for some help and I tried to chown the guest folder in /home.  I then attempted to switch user to guest but authentication failed.
<Again617> My screen went black when I tried to log back in as normal user.  I got impatient waiting for it to start working and I rebooted using Alt+Ctrl+Delete.
<robertzaccour> MikeChelen1, its set at highest resolution
<robertzaccour> 1366x768
<Again617> So I'm still trying to fix my first problem where guest account can't login.  The command I used was
<Again617> sudo chown guest:guest /home/guest/ -hRv
<robertzaccour> MikeChelen1, could it be a KDE issue?
<MikeChelen1> robertzaccour: maybe, try enabling or disabling hardware accel effects
<robertzaccour> MikeChelen1, its set on high resolution and very high cpu
<fabio333> hi
<fabio333> is is still possible to edit the path in nautilus?
<fabio333> i mean in the address path
<Again617> fabio333, yep it is
<abe3k> fabio333, ctrl+l
<fabio333> it works... only a shortcut?
<abe3k> fabio333, I don't see any icons yet
<fabio333> ok thank u
<Again617> abe3k, where?  On your desktop?
<abe3k> Again617, nope
<fabio333> a last q
<fabio333> what the use of the indicator applet,  i got rid of it
<fabio333> does it work witk with firefox?
<abe3k> Again617, I mean no Icon to toggle the addressbar
<Again617> oh, I see what you mean
<Again617> I don't know how to get it back to the way it is by default either
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-24
<robertzaccour> my screen blinks every few minutes. is that bad?
<deanus> robertzaccour, unless your screen has eyelids, I`d guess so
<robertzaccour> deanus, i meant the screen flickers once every few minutes. black for a very split second
<deanus> robertzaccour, what driver.
<robertzaccour> deanus, i dunno
<AbortD> do the lucid repos have 64 bit flash
<BUGabundo> no they don't
<Again617> I am unable to login with any users with an account type of "Desktop User"
<AbortD> BUGabundo, would 32 bit run under 64bit?
<BUGabundo> yes
<robertzaccour> my system and os are 64 bit flash and mine works
<BUGabundo> as always
<BUGabundo> robertzaccour: sure, I had the 64bits .so too
<BUGabundo> but that's not in the archive
<MTughan> Is there a way to mount an LVM volume on Lucid?
<abe3k> I kind of miss the timer that shows up when you choose to shutdown ubuntu, it shuts down automatically in 1 minute even if you don't click any confirmation button, but in 10.04 it just waits for you to choose
<MTughan> Ah, found it via Google Search. Although just command line, no GUI method.
<MTughan> Not intimidating to me, but could be problematic for a newer user.
<Pici> MTughan: newer users really shouldn't have LVM volumes.
<MTughan> Pici: Users switching from Fedora do.
<Pici> MTughan: Oh.  I really haven't touched any other distros in a long time.
<MTughan> Pici: Actually, Fedora is my default distro. Fedora 12 to be specific. I'm trying out Ubuntu 10.04 with the new interface.
<BUGabundo> MTughan: prepare to be shocked
<BUGabundo> pink shocked
<Pici> purple
<BUGabundo> fushia?
<MTughan> BUGabundo: I'd seen screenshots before.
<BUGabundo> not of the boot it self
<KB1JWQ> Oops.  I should not have pushed that button.
<MTughan> Naughty KB1JWQ. :P
<bjsnider> that's what they said after the first nuclear weapons test
<tprankd> Any application that uses Open GL is very slow, could the cause be that my graphics card is not detected?  I did not have this problem on 9.10
<histo> tprankd: what type of video card?
<vkaraman> hello, i just updated to lucid. now my mouse-theme in ubuntu (gnome) is the default kde4 one (oxygen?). ironically this is what i hated about kde4 the most ;(
<tprankd> histo:  Radeon HD 3200, not too great for this setup, but it worked out pretty well on 9.10
<histo> tprankd: did you install the drivers from System > hardware drivers?
<vkaraman> any chance of getting my mousecursor back? i tried changing the theme settings, but no effect
<MTughan> tprankd: My Radeon HD 3470 Mobile seems to work fine with the default drivers. Compiz works in any case, and I have direct rendering on.
<tprankd> Histo:  Nothing is returned from the Hardware Drivers
<tprankd> Compiz is pretty smooth, so I'm not sure why other applications would run at a low framerate
<histo> !ati | tprankd
<ubottu> tprankd: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not be currently installable at the moment
<MTughan> I thought Compiz used OpenGL?
<CalmvsKhaos> I would think that sense your compiz works, its detecting the graphics card
<CalmvsKhaos> since*
<vkaraman> heh, can't open nautilus
<MTughan> histo: The open source drivers included with 10.04 support 3D rendering on some of the latest ATI cards.
<vkaraman> mouse cursos seems to be the least of my problems now :)
<MTughan> The binary drivers shouldn't be needed.
<ruffleS> hi everybody. i'm getting a little 1px border around my background on lucid lynx after i changed my application's font size. is anyone here experiencing the same issue?
<CalmvsKhaos> ruffleS, donno but relogging might fix it.
<ZykoticK9> ruffleS, try running "nautilus --quit"
<ruffleS> ZykoticK9, is that gonna log me out?
<tprankd> I accidentally changed the default audio device, and now I cannot open up the sound configuration dialog.  How can I restore this?
<ZykoticK9> ruffleS, no
<ruffleS> ZykoticK9, dude it worked!
<ruffleS> thanks
<ZykoticK9> ruffleS, ya that issue's been hanging around for a while
<ruffleS> ZykoticK9, that's only happening on lucid though, eh?
<ZykoticK9> ruffleS, yup
<CalmvsKhaos> ZykoticK9, i thought nautilus doesnt run the window manager anymore in Lucid?
<CalmvsKhaos> or did i read wrong?
<ZykoticK9> CalmvsKhaos, the 1 pixel thing is certainly caused by nautilus
<omikron4> is there a channel for a lucid discussion in spanish language?
<ZykoticK9> omikron4, i don't thing so
<ruffleS> there's another bug i saw today. file transfer dialog ain't showing anything when copying files over smb protocol
<omikron4> ok thanx
<ruffleS> omikron4, preguntate en ubuntu-es a ver lo que encuentras :)
<CalmvsKhaos> yo kero taco bell!
<CalmvsKhaos> :D
<omikron4> my problem is I understand what you are writting, but I don know how to explain in english one
<CalmvsKhaos> Google Translate FTW
<ruffleS> lol
<ruffleS> try us, omikron4
<omikron4> in ubuntu-es everybody y sleeping out
<CalmvsKhaos> -y and -out +is and that would of been a perfect sentence ;)
<ruffleS> omikron4, perhaps if u message me with the spanish question i can try to translate it for you. my mother tongue is portuguese so i guess i can understand ya
<omikron4> thanx, i have no problems now. My desire was to keep a chat about the new lucid experience
<MTughan> Is there a way to tell Nautilus to refresh previews for movies for which it didn't have a codec before? The proper codec is installed now.
<omikron4> and Gnome 3
<ruffleS> your english looks very clear to me omikron4 don't be afraid of using it
<ruffleS> MTeck, ups.. u have to clean up the thumbnails cache
<MTughan> ruffleS: Where would that be?
<ruffleS> MTeck, i guess u can use ubuntu tweak to do that
<MTughan> Ubuntu Tweak? In the software centre?
<MTeck> ruffleS: seriously... you're not even completing my nick and getting the wrong person
<MTughan> Also, I'm MTughan, not MTeck. :P
<Some_Person> Woah, why did my shutdown icon turn red?
<ruffleS> MTeck, i'm sorry dude
<MTeck> ruffleS: :P
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, updates requiring a restart
<Some_Person> ZykoticK9: And we're supposed to just guess that?
<ruffleS> MTughan, rm .thumbnails/fail/gnome-thumbnail-factory/*.png
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, i just notice it turned red after the kernel update which asked for a restart
<MTughan> ruffleS: Would that be from the folder that the videos are in or from ~?
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, and after rebooting it isn't red anymore
<omikron4> Well. thanx. This is the first time i am in a Ubuntu support irc, but im sure i,ll come back. chaus for everyone bye
<Some_Person> They should implement a tooltip or something to indicate that
<ruffleS> MTughan, from any folder you happen to be.. ~/ will take u to ur home directory
<ruffleS> Some_Person, true.. u should let 'em know abt it
<ZykoticK9> ruffleS, even easier way to return to your home dir is to type "cd"
<ruffleS> ZykoticK9, yep.. in case u want to return to it
<ar0n> hey guys
<ar0n> i installed lucid
<ar0n> it rebooted into a CLI xstart isnt working
<ar0n> any way i can start it and change to NOT ask for anything on boot
<ar0n> any way i can start it and change to NOT ask for anything on boot
<ar0n> ?
<ZykoticK9> ar0n, does the command "startx" work?  I'm assuming it was just a typo, and also that it will fail as well.
<solid_liq> ZykoticK9, if you're at a regular shell without an xserver running, startx will start the xorg server up
<solid_liq> oh heh, now I read above
<ar0n> no it doesnt ZykoticK9
<solid_liq> ar0n, startx as ZykoticK9 said is the command, not xstart
<ZykoticK9> solid_liq, true.  but i'm assuming GDM doesn't start because X can't start
<ar0n> it gives errors with startx
<ar0n> it seems like it tries to load 2.6.31.20
<ZykoticK9> ar0n, what graphics card are you using?
<ar0n> shit i dunno'
<solid_liq> wow, quite a few more updates in apt since 8 hours or so ago
<ar0n> it says waiting for x server to shutdown
<ZykoticK9> ar0n, "lspci | grep -i vga"
<ar0n> ddxsiggiveup
<ar0n> no read out
<ar0n> this version its trying to load, is old
<ar0n> nov 09
<ar0n> how would i upgrade from CLIE
<ar0n> i didnt install from cd i upgraded from 9.4
<ar0n> anyone around
<Ubuntufan123> Ubuntu 10.04 alpha and beta does not recognize my 42" LCD TV but works perfectly on my 20" LCD computer monitor.  Anyone heard of this problem or know how to fix it?
<MikeChelen1> after latest update, my hardware drivers options say "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" and there is only one choice nvidia_current which says "this driver is activated but not currently in use"
<ar0n> is it possible to reinstal the current over a beta
<ar0n> \
<ar0n> ?
<ar0n> *
<IdleOne> ar0n: yes
<ar0n> well 10.4 wont boot
<red_> ar0n: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -d
<red_> oh
<ar0n> that wouldnt work red
<red_> wont boot :p
<ar0n> yeah =|
<dto> hi. what's the general status of Wacom Bamboo Pen support in Lucid?
<ar0n> guess i got too go back to 9.1
<IdleOne> ar0n: fresh install with a 9.10 cd
<ar0n> how do i get data off
<IdleOne> ar0n: oh you want to install a daily build?
<ar0n> no
<ar0n> last stable
<IdleOne> !separatehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ar0n> 10.4 shit up on me
<ar0n> IdleOne =
<IdleOne> see the above link to save your /home
<ar0n> i can login to 10.4
<ar0n> i cant do xstart
<IdleOne> apart from that put in the 9.10 cd and make sure you select the correct partition to install to and DO NOT format your /home partition
<IdleOne> ar0n: with karmic I was not able to boot until the final release
<MikeChelen1> you mean startx
<IdleOne> yeah startx not xstart
<MikeChelen1> what happens when you try?
<ar0n> haha
<ar0n> it didnt work
<IdleOne> ar0n: 10.04* the zero is not just for decoration :)
<ar0n> "waiting for x server to shut down ddxsiggiveup
<ar0n> i understand
<ar0n> that error aboved
<ar0n> sorry MikeChelen1* i was scrolled up*
<ar0n> it tells me markers for like kde and WW EE ni
<MikeChelen1> ah hmm
<ar0n> HMM so if i reinstall  9.10
<ar0n> i can just not format the old partition
<ar0n> there are only two directorys
<ar0n> er HOME PARTITION rather
<adam7> Anyone having trouble with the mouse not working once logged into GNOME?
<IdleOne> ar0n: correct
<red_> are the repos running slow
<red_> or is it just me
<ZykoticK9> red_, you could try switching mirrors... just a suggestion
<ZykoticK9> adam7, that hasn't been a common problem
<red_> ZykoticK9: im connected to my machine via ssh, is there any easy command to switch?
<ZykoticK9> red_, sorry i only know the GUI method
<red_> same
<red_> well guess ill install php5-curl later
<ar0n> will it give me prompts for this IdleOne?
<ar0n> sorry im kinda drunk right now
<IdleOne> ar0n: yes
<ar0n> thats why i didnt read that faq
<ar0n> lol
<IdleOne> ar0n: then wait till morning to do it
<ar0n> NO
<ar0n> my girlfriends laptop
<ar0n> i made her use linux
<ar0n> then i upgraded..srsly she will kill me and ill get no poontang for weeks
<IdleOne> ok well she can wait a day before you go a brake it all
<ar0n> no
<ar0n> NO
<ar0n> please
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, that's wise counsel
<ar0n> im sober i just not reading long sprawled out sites
<IdleOne> ar0n: keep it family friendly
<ar0n> give me the cliff notes
<ar0n> sorry
<IdleOne> np
<ar0n> it says i have to reinstall via live
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: lol I have my moments of clarity
<IdleOne> ar0n: you could use either the Live cd or the alternate
<ar0n> yeah
<ar0n> ill do this
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, ar0n. You upgraded your girlfriend to Linux and you're making her run a beta version?
<ar0n> got a quick link for stable releases
<ar0n> yeah
<ar0n> damn right
<ar0n> i wanted to see what it is about
<CalmvsKhaos> lol
<IdleOne> ar0n: ubuntu.com
<ar0n> i told her the only way id give her a pc is to give her linux
<ar0n> shes gettin good at it
<ar0n> she knows how to use the gui pretty much
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, ar0n. That doesn't seem like a very good idea.  Stable is the way to go with new users, pre-release software is not.
<ar0n> i nokw
<ar0n> i read some sites..it seemed like it worked at least booted into xserver
<CalmvsKhaos> I think Google's CONSTANT Beta programs has ruined what the word beta actually means, so people just think beta Ubuntu is 99% stable and there's no testing left to do.
<ar0n> oi didnt expect 99 stable
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, ar0n. It may work fine and break tomorrow.  THere ahve been "format and reinstall" mere days before release before.\
<ar0n> all she does is browse web do i figured since people were loading into the gui to review it , it worked.
<CalmvsKhaos> yeah im just saying in general not singling you out ar0n  :)
<ar0n> oh i know
<ar0n> there was a package i had to install
<jmcantrell> anyone using chromium? does bookmark syncing work?
<ar0n> one that ubuntu didnt carry anyomre apparently
<ar0n> know what it is?
<ZykoticK9> jmcantrell, yes working
<ar0n> it was the common that ubuntu didnt carry any longer
<jmcantrell> ZykoticK9: which version are you using?
<adam7> ZykoticK9: yeah, I dunno, the mouse was working early, and now it doesn't work after I'm logged in. Works great in GDM though
<ZykoticK9> jmcantrell, 5.0.307.11 direct from repo
<ZykoticK9> adam7, your mouse stops working after you log in?
<adam7> ZykoticK9: yup. The touchpad does.
<jmcantrell> ZykoticK9: thanks
<adam7> ZykoticK9: if I log back out it works again
<adam7> in GDM, and then when I log in it stops working again
<ZykoticK9> adam7, i don't have any experience with touchpads i'm affraid - other then it working properly on my old EEE
<adam7> ZykoticK9: hm. The keyboard stopped working too, then I switched to a VT, and then back to X, and now they both work.
<adam7> very strange
<ar0n> there was a package i had to install
<ar0n> it was the common that ubuntu didnt carry any longer
<ar0n> know what it is?
<ar0n> [no a package SORRY
<ar0n> it was the uhm
<ar0n> reposiotory lololopl
<natet> Hell. After upgrading to Lucid, the "Sessions" menu is blank and grayed-out. After logging in, GDM disappears, is replaced by a terminal, then reappears.
<ZykoticK9> adam7, you should think about submitting a bug
<adam7> hm, now I get the following in my dmesg, with the mouse workin
<adam7> [ 2605.987852] psmouse.c: TouchPad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 4 bytes away.
<jmcantrell> ZykoticK9: strange. i can't get syncing to work
<natet> *HELLO
<adam7> [ 2606.494511] psmouse.c: resync failed, issuing reconnect request
<ZykoticK9> jmcantrell, are you getting any sort of error or output message?
<adam7> ZykoticK9: I think I will file a bug
<jmcantrell> ZykoticK9: nothing
<adam7> not sure what to put it under, but...
<ZykoticK9> jmcantrell, i have no idea man, it's working out of the box for me
<natet7> Anyone answer me? Please say it again if you did, sorry
<adam7> natet7: no answers
<natet7> okay
<un214> X is still broke after update today
<adam7> un214: what does "broke" mean?
<un214> selects a driver that writes garbage to display and unhooks the text consoles
<IdleOne> Current status: 124 updates [+73], 3423 new [+46]. here goes something
<un214> X driver selected is fbcon
<un214> fbcon driver is nouveau
<un214> only on this machine, the nvidia graphics card should not be used (hardware fault)
<un214> if it weren't integrated into the motherboard I'd pull it
<psusi> disable it
<un214> normally I'd disable it by selecting driver vesa but that doesn't seem to work with KMS
<psusi> if you plug in a normal card you can disable the one on the motherboard in the bios
<un214> hmmm that's not a bad idea
<un214> I'll see if I can pull that off.
<psusi> any adventurous souls have a throwaway partition they don't mind sacrificing to test defrag?
<patdk-lap> hmm, probably a few
<patdk-lap> but do I have to have lucid on it to test?
<psusi> I'm sure I could have a karmic build made
<psusi> but lucid would be preferable ;)
<patdk-lap> then I don't right now, I was going to build a test machine for lucid tomorrow
<adam7> psusi: what is this supposed to defrag?
 * psusi is glad he started using lvm... can create and delete throw away test partitions at will
<psusi> adam7, ext2/3/4
<patdk-lap> psusi, all mine are in vmware
 * psusi is resurrecting the old defrag package that debian and ubuntu dropped last year because upstream had abandoned it like 10 years ago ;)
<CalmvsKhaos> same here vmware that way i dont have to muss with graphic card issues and i have the extra ram (8 gigs)
<patdk-lap> heh, I had horrible experiences with that :)
<psusi> really?
 * psusi has fond memories of using it back in the mid 90's on slackware like, 2.0 or something
<patdk-lap> ya, mine was on slackware too
<patdk-lap> don't remember when
<psusi> good old 486/dx2 50Mhz with 80 meg drive... ahh those were the days
<un214> darn it
<un214> Unfortunately I don't have an old graphics card on hand
<patdk-lap> heh, 486
<un214> and no time to mess with it
<un214> for now I'll just live without X
<patdk-lap> 386dx40, 80meg rll drive :)
<un214> can anyone tell me how to disable X on boot?
<psusi> I didn't think RLL got that big
<patdk-lap> can't remember if I ever ran it on the 386sx16
<psusi> un214, edit /init/gdm?
<patdk-lap> well, 80meg mfm
<patdk-lap> in rll mode I got it up to 117megs
<psusi> I didn't think MFM got that big either
<patdk-lap> some seagate 5.25 FH
<un214> nothing matching /init/gdm
<psusi> I seem to remember those going by the wayside by the time 40 meg drives were common
<ZykoticK9> un214, sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled
<un214> !ls /etc/init
<patdk-lap> I actually tossed the last motherboard I have with isa slots on it last week
<Volkodav> anybody dealt with Dynamic disks?
<un214> there we go it was /etc/init/kdm.conf
<patdk-lap> dynamic disks? as in windows?
<Volkodav> I cam mount it ok but not see the contents - it shows the right usage tjough
<Volkodav> yeah - the one from win 7 got converted by some idiot and i can not access the contents anymore
<CalmvsKhaos> !ops | bac
<ubottu> bac: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<psusi> afaik windows dynamic disks use the Veritas logical volume management which there is no linux support for
<KB1JWQ> elky: Beat me to it. :-)
<CalmvsKhaos> woah
<patdk-lap> hmm, looks like 80meg was the largest mfm drives they made
<KB1JWQ> Hmm.
<Volkodav> So I will need to back up, convert back to basic and then restore all the info
<Volkodav> oh shit 320 Gb to move twice
<cur> good evening
 * psusi has been looking for a proper norton ghost open source clone lately and coming up short... very disappointed
<cur> I had a question about LL beta testing
<adam7> psusi: use dd
<ZykoticK9> psusi, check out the clonezilla live cd - it even does multicasting
<psusi> adam7, wastes time copying unused blocks, can not copy to a different size disk/partition
<cousteau> Volkodav: I once moved about a HDD and a half doing my "experiments"... and I forgot to keep the timestamps so now my oldest files date from 2008/12/25
<psusi> ZykoticK9, it copies blocks exactly as they are unlike ghost, so can not restore to a smaller disk, and restoring to a larger requires a resizefs after to expand
<psusi> ZykoticK9, also preserves any fragmentation present in the original fs
<Some_Person> How can I make it unlock the "login keyring" automatically?
<patdk-lap> isn't that what dump/restore are for?
<psusi> patdk-lap, I've been playing with those lately... while dump seems to be the fastest way to backup a fs, restore is not truely its inverse since it does not extract the dumped fs to a raw block device.. it's more like an archive extractor
<cur> I tried lucid out earlier and I ran into the exact issue I had with Karmic, my screen brightness will not change and my keybindings will not work either...
 * patdk-lap wonders if anything saves metadata/acl/... besides dd
<myk_robinson> Hey. In Nautilius, how can I enable the option to type in my location versus clicking on stuff?
<psusi> dump/restore saves acls and extended attributes
<patdk-lap> ah, it does
<patdk-lap> ya, I know it would defrag :)
<patdk-lap> I've only used dump/restore on freebsd a few times, never needed it on linux
<psusi> my only problem with it is that it requires you to format the partition and mount it to restore... it would be faster if it rebuilt the fiesystem on the fly on the raw block device
<psusi> that's what ghost does
<cur> ?
<patdk-lap> I wonder how acronis does it
<myk_robinson> nevermind, found it. Pressing CTRL+L brings up the editable location bar. Anyone know how to make this the default behavior now?
<psusi> patdk-lap, my recent testing shows dump to be significantly faster than tar... though I was confused as all hell for a day while testing before I found out that tar cheats when you tell it to write the backup to /dev/null... it just stats the input files. doesn't read them and write the data to null
<patdk-lap> my friend backs up linux systems with it, but I haven't yet
<Some_Person> myk_robinson: gconf-editor
<psusi> doesn't acronis use partimage?
<ZykoticK9> myk_robinson, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/location-bar-in-nautilus
<Some_Person> myk_robinson: /apps/nautilus/preferences/always_use_location_entry
<patdk-lap> psusi, I do most of my backups over the network, so speed doesn't matter
<patdk-lap> dunno, I haven't tried it on linux, just ntfs
<myk_robinson> Some_Person: ZykoticK9: Thank you both
<CalmvsKhaos> lol i love that 'how-i-do' in that link ZykoticK9 :)
<patdk-lap> it will take forever to backup an ntfs partition, but it's fast to restore it
<Some_Person> Why does my nautilus have an old-style appearance?
<psusi> afaik acronis uses partimage, which understands ext and ntfs and in either case, essentially does a dd but skips any blocks not marked as used in the allocation bitmap
<cur> nothing? no one?
 * psusi watches the block map as defrag relocates swaths of the disk
<patdk-lap> psusi, know how to check how fragmented my drive is?
<patdk-lap> without doing a full fsck on it
<psusi> patdk-lap, fsck reports a fragmentation number... not sure how it computes it these days
 * KB1JWQ doesn't give a toss about fragmentation
<psusi> but last night I saw a ~20% speedup in dumping an fs after defragging it when fsck reported only 4% fragmenatation
<thom_> hello..
<CalmvsKhaos> hi
<cur1> I had a question...
<patdk-lap> well, I think fsck only reports inode fragmentation or whatever it is
<patdk-lap> not datablock fragmentation
<psusi> I also managed earlier on a test to shave a few more seconds of boot time by having defrag pack all the files that ureadahead pre fetches at the start of the disk
<thom_> i've a prob when i tried live cd of Lucy (Lucyd Lynx). I can not get the desktop but just error msg about int. I've insert command 'noacpi bootparam', but still not helping.
<patdk-lap> psusi, well, I would defently try it on my laptop :)
<patdk-lap> I am fine with compiling stuff, thanks to 17 years of slackware
<psusi> I'm still not sure what this "inode framenatation" is that I've heard someone else mention lately is... I do know that a year or two ago fsck would report a file as fragmented after a defrag when it wasn't... since it had an indirect block intersperesed in the middle of the data blocks
<psusi> and now it doesn't
<patdk-lap> I'm not sure, I just read someone else talking about it, but it didn't go into details on what he meant
<patdk-lap> I was thinking he was meaning like directory listing fragmentation or something
<natet7> Hello. My GDM sessions are gone!
<thom_> can anybody help me out? I would really like to taste the Lucy desktop on my computer. Not just on the virtual box
<psusi> well, I can tell you that after running defrag, fsck reports 0.0% fragmenation for me so far
<patdk-lap> next will be lvm defrag? :)
<patdk-lap> oh here is a question, dunno if you know, but can't find anyone that does
<patdk-lap> I have several ext3 systems that *leak*
<natet7> Help, please!
<psusi> "leak"?
<patdk-lap> I create/write/delete many many small files on it (mailspool)
<patdk-lap> and df reports available space going to 0%
<patdk-lap> but du reports it at like 60% used
<patdk-lap> reboot with fsck forced, and both report 60% again
<cur1> How do I change the screen brightness?
<zekoZeko> patdk-lap: how about a reboot without fsck?
<patdk-lap> zekoZeko, nope, still all used up
<zekoZeko> patdk-lap: so it's not something deleting files and keeping them open, that would explain it, but obviously not.
<psusi> patdk-lap, whoa... that's fubar... what does the fsck say?
<patdk-lap> not sure it said anything, let me check to make sure, been alittle bit
<patdk-lap> odd, where would fsck messages go
<psusi> if you manually fsck it, to the terminal
<patdk-lap> na, boot fsck
<psusi> check /var/log/fsck?
<patdk-lap> na, this system redirects it's syslog to another machine
<MTecknology> My wireless problem tracked down kinda! -> [  312.910959] iwlagn 0000:06:00.0: iwl_tx_agg_start on ra = 00:23:eb:61:d7:ce tid = 0
<MTecknology> It without a doubt has something to do with that
<patdk-lap> hmm, isn't logged anywhere :(
<leftyfb> So has it been decided that the window control buttons are going to remain on the wrong side?
<MTecknology> leftyfb: you can always change it
<leftyfb> MTecknology: Not the question I asked and the means by which it is to be changes is not adequate.
 * patdk-lap always found the buttons on the right annoying
<leftyfb> I have heard that the decision if they were to be left in the incorrect position was to be made at or after beta 1 release. I have yet to find any official posting about this or it's conclusion.
<Blue1> leftyfb: it is pretty annoying, but it's fixable
<NinoScript> I'm upgrading to Lucid! :D
<NinoScript> (yay!)
<leftyfb> Blue1: It is not fixable in a "Human" fashion, nor does it fix the new themes made specifically for them being on the wrong side
<Muscovy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/AmbianceMod for window controls.
<Blue1> leftyfb: you can fix it with gconftools and I am not aware of any themes with that design in mind.
<Muscovy> ^
<Muscovy> See link.
<leftyfb> Blue1: the default theme is broken when they are moved to the correct side
<Blue1> omw
<Blue1> leftyfb: i guess I don't use themes
<leftyfb> and gconf-editor is not an adequate solution for "human beings"
<Muscovy> leftyfb: That's why I made AmbianceMod.
<Blue1> leftyfb: agree about last remark
<Blue1> ahh okay I use the clearlooks them -
<Blue1> theme
<leftyfb> Muscovy: mind making one for the light theme as well? I was going to do this myself for both once I had confirmation that the bad decision had been left in place
<leftyfb> Someone should also package these things up along with the gconf setting and put it into a PPA for people to install. This would be one of the first things added on all my customers installs.
<patdk-lap> odd, my laptop is suprisingly fragmentation free
<patdk-lap> but my new squid drive, that I just put in a month ago, is 10% frag already
<Blue1> patdk-lap: how do you tell what the fragmentation looks like?
<Muscovy> leftyfb: Within the next few days. ;3
<patdk-lap> just doing an fsck -nf
<leftyfb> Muscovy: awesome! Will you be updating that wiki page?
<Muscovy> Yes.
<Muscovy> Also, I don't know why, but I can't seem to embed the images.
<Muscovy> Hopefully this weekend I'll figure out .debs and make a PPA.
<Blue1> wow I have file structure problems but only .1 % fragmentation
<myk_robinson> Evening, all. How do i restart the sound system in Lucid?
<lucidupgrade> just updated from karmic --> lucid
<lucidupgrade> no mouse or keyboard response upon reboot
<lucidupgrade> any pointers?
<lucidupgrade> i'm in a live CD session on the machine now
<Blue1> lucidupgrade: I've had problems doing upgrades - I always backup /etc/ and /home/ and then do a clean install.
<KB1JWQ> Welcome to #ubuntu+1, lucidupgrade. What does dmesg say?
<rzx237> Muscovy: do you have one that button is in left: "close,max,min:menu" ?
<Blue1> i am curious why the ubuntu folks would do a dumb@$$ thing like but the buttons on the wrong side?
<lucidupgrade> KB1JWQ: dmesg is empty :-(
<lucidupgrade> how do i edit grub menu to list old kernels with version 2?
<myk_robinson> Blue1: I agreed for a short time, but actually got used to it pretty quick
<leftyfb> https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/light-themes
<leftyfb> found a fix
<MTecknology> What's changed from 9.10 to 10.04 that would negatively impact iwlagn?
<leftyfb> PPA already created
<rzx237> myk_robinson: some people need to place button on place they want, but Ambience metacity  theme will break if we do that, right?
<myk_robinson> rzx237: no, many people have hapilly moved the buttons back using gconf-editor
<leftyfb> rzx237: you can use tweak ubuntu ot gconf to change the order of the buttons
<leftyfb> rzx237: not exactly. The new themes are broken when doing so.
<Blue1> no
<leftyfb> But the link I just posted has a PPA package that fixes it.
<Blue1> I am running metacity and it works fine moving the buttons
<leftyfb> Blue1: I said when using the new themes.
<leftyfb> the new themes break
<Blue1> leftyfb: any particular theme?  the ones I've tried (all the precanned ones) seem to work okay
<leftyfb> the new light themes are broken when moving the buttons to the correct side
<leftyfb> Ambiance and Radiance
<Blue1> leftyfb: let me try that one.
<myk_robinson> leftyfb: guess i havent heard that. What happens, what do you mean by broken?
<Blue1> leftyfb: naw it seems okay to me, the button changed to an up and down arrow - but it will works
<patdk-lap> hmm, this seems to be the fsck line for the missing space
<patdk-lap> Pass 5: Checking group summary information
<patdk-lap> Block bitmap differences:  -263407 -284987 +296967 +(296986--296989) +(297169--297175) +297187 +(297190--297191) ...........
<patdk-lap> juge list, a few hundred lines long
<leftyfb> Blue1: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/102233/Screenshot.png
<leftyfb> look closer
<Blue1> leftyfb: omw (on my way)
<leftyfb> regardless, the PPA I posted fixes this and there's a bug report on it.
<Blue1> leftyfb: I guess I am to clueless to figure out "what's wrong with that picture?"  so what is wrong?
<leftyfb> Blue1: you've already confirmed this isn't an issue for you either way. You're not going to be an integral part in getting something fixed that you don't care about anyway.
<leftyfb> gotta go now
<leftyfb> thank you for your time
<Blue1> alrighty then -- so someone tell me, what's wrong with the picture?
<MTecknology> golly... then next time I install an alpha version of ubuntu I expect nothing to be broken -_-
<MTecknology> :P
 * Blue1 must be as dense as a brick because I saw nothing wrong...
<MTecknology> Blue1: you using the iwlagn wifi driver?
<arand> Blue1: minimise has ugly edges, which are supposed to go and match in the middle of the buttons, but looks ugly is being at either end..
<Blue1> MTecknology: no I am using the stock ati driver
<MTecknology> Blue1: ati = video, not wifi
<Blue1> indeedy not
<MTecknology> unless i missed something...
<MTecknology> the issue seems to be with iwlagn
<rzx237> arand: indeed, and mine is here: http://evran.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/ambience-mod.png
<Blue1> MTecknology: my bad -- no I am not using that I have an atheros card
<DanaG> A shame I STILL find those themes ugly. :(
<Blue1> find something you like yeah those are pretty fugly
<DanaG> the Murrine-based Human theme is nice.
<skydrome> is there a repository for server kernels?
<MTecknology> I wish I could see the progress of am apport upload
<MTecknology> 14.6MiB is a big upload.... I don't like not seeing where it's at
<Blue1> MTecknology: much of technology today, is FM
<MTecknology> Blue1: hm?
<Blue1> bleeping magic!
<denis_> hey, folks! How to get battery icon to be shown only when on batter power?
<arand> MTecknology: Report feature request ;) "ubuntu-bug apport"
<Blue1> denis_: gapcmon?
<MTecknology> arand: :P
<running_rabbit07> Which backport module do I need to install so that the wireless backport gets upgraded with each kernel.
<denis_> nope, i don't need a ups daemon
<denis_> i mean laptop battery
<Blue1> running_rabbit07: this is what I did:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=152 i installed them all
<running_rabbit07> denis: does the icon pop up at intervals? That is what it does on my Netbook.
<denis_> yep, exactly
<denis_> annoys me a lot)
<Blue1> denis_: yup same here
<running_rabbit07> Blue1 thanx
<Blue1> running_rabbit07: supposedly the problem I encountered, there, is fixed in lucid --
<running_rabbit07> kool
<MTecknology> that was a big big upload...
<Blue1> MTecknology: yes
<Blue1> hugeness
<tonyyarusso> Anyone using KVM w/ virt-manager in Lucid?  Are you able to make guests full screen yet?
<running_rabbit07> I am guessing they don't have the backport module up for the new kernel. That bites. It shortens the range.
<AbortD> what version of flash do i need to get for amd 64
<Some_Person> AbortD: I recommend the beta version on Adobe's website
<ddecator> the version in the official repos
<Some_Person> The version in the official repos installs the 32bit version in some sort of wrapper thing
<ddecator> yes, but it's considered more stable and gets official ubuntu support
<Some_Person> Adobe has a beta version that's native 64bit
<DanaG> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported wireless drivers for generic kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.16.17 (lucid), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
 * patdk-lap has never had issues with flash 64bit on his system
<ddecator> i had some performance problems with the 64bit alpha flash
<patdk-lap> I have downloaded and compiled it from source though
<denis_> exit
<DanaG> I prefer having nspluginwrapper... so I can killall -9 npviewer.bin
<SunnyMolini> How come my computer that runs 64bit Win7 won't install 64bit ubuntu10.04
<DanaG> ... and nuke Flash.
<denis_> SunnyMolini: you just donna howto cook it :)
<SunnyMolini> denis_: clearly, I need to get me some cooking lessons.
<ddecator> SunnyMolini: are you able to run it as a live environment?
<Blue1> i love to cook
<SunnyMolini> havn't tried that yet,
<SunnyMolini> just the install, and it hangs.
<ddecator> you could also do an md5sum to make sure it's all on there correctly =)
<SunnyMolini> now I'm in the process of making a VMware image.
<Blue1> SunnyMolini: I've the same issue I am running 64 bit 9.10 but 10.04 no go
<ddecator> strange o.o
<Blue1> i put 10.4 on my 32 bit machine
<ddecator> i upgraded from 9.10 64bit to 10.04 64bit with no problems
<Neezer> I am getting an error when pluggin in my ipod touch....I'm getting unable to connect to null null device
<ddecator> Neezer: is that from nautilus?
<ZykoticK9> Neezer, you're welcome :)
<Neezer> ddecator, I think it is from rhythmbox.
<ddecator> Neezer: and i'm assuming the ipod plugin is enabled?
<Neezer> it says unable to open.
<Neezer> I think so...I thought I saw it being installed and updated just now when I upgraded to the beta from the alpha.
<ddecator> double-check the plugins menu in rhythmbox
<ddecator> i think it's on by default...
<ddecator> doesn't hurt to look though
<Neezer> I was having problems getting it to work with the beta and figured i'd try now. I know I wasn't getting this error before, so I figure it might be something new and easier to work through.
<Neezer> it is checked ddecator
<ddecator> then i have no idea =) i know support for the itouch and iphone is buggy though
<Neezer> when I plug in my ipod it gets recognized as a camera and an ipod. I think that is by nautilus...then when I'm in rhythmbox the icon pops up on the left side, then goes away when I get the error message.
<kelvl> Hi, does anyone know how to confirm SHMConfig is turned on?
<Neezer> ok. Thanks.
<Neezer> I think I'll wait to really tackle this until I do the fresh install of the release.
<ddecator> it should be more stable by then
<kelvl> I tried following the instructions the synaptics touchpad in the wiki
<kelvl> but I can't seem to enable SHMConfig
<Neezer> hope so...is there a programming forum for ubuntu?
<ddecator> i think it's getting a lot of attention from rhythmbox devs
<Neezer> by forum, I mean irc channel.
<ddecator> i'm sure there is. one sec
<Neezer> yeah. I talked to someone about it before....I'm sure they're aware that there might still be some issues.
<ddecator> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<kelvl> anyone have experience with SHMConfig?
<Neezer> thanks
<DanaG> oh, you mean on touchpads?
<kelvl> DanaG: yes
<kelvl> DanaG: I am having trouble turning on SHMConfig on 10.0.4
<kelvl> i mean 10.04
<DanaG> It's udev now, not HAL.
<DanaG> copy /lib/udev/rules.d/66-xorg-synaptics.rules to /etc/udev/rules.d, and edit it.
<ddecator> Neezer: i know someone who works a lot on rhythmbox, but he's not on, so idk where the devs hang out =\
<Neezer> that's ok.
<kelvl> DanaG: let me go check that out thanks!
<Neezer> I gotta get some sleep.
<DanaG> "rules.d" is a directory, of course.
<Neezer> thanks for your time anyways ddecator
<Neezer> adios!
<ddecator> Neezer: no problem =)
<DShepherd> is empathy to ask for the gnomekeyring password on initial startup?
<ZykoticK9> DShepherd, usually it's nm-applet (network manager) that asks for the gnomekeyring password on login (if you turn of autologin this goes away)
<ZykoticK9> s/of/off
<Some_Person> ZykoticK9: Is there any way around that?
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, don't think so - it's a security feature
<ddecator> it's happening every time?
<Some_Person> But if you can't get online without a password, what the heck is the point of autologin?
<Some_Person> I did something in karmic that made it go away, but I can't remember what
<ddecator> finding the right permission and setting to "always allow"?
<Some_Person> If you're only two choices are enter a password to log in or enter a password to unlock the keyring, what's the point of auto-login to begin with?
<DanaG> Some_Person: try setting the wifi connection to "available to all users" in the connections editor.
<mizuho> set the keyring to auto
<DanaG> That makes it connect even at the login screen.
<Some_Person> I'd rather have it unlock the keyring (I'll inevitably have to do it later for something else)
<MindVirus> Hello.
<MindVirus> My computer starts up into plymouth but doesn't move from there.
<MindVirus> When I use init=/bin/bash without splash or quiet I get a blank screen.
<MindVirus> Any advice?
<Some_Person> mizuho: How do I set it to auto?
<mizuho> Some_Person: when you're asked for it, click detail and choose from the list, I don't remember right now, but you will only need to place it once, with wifi and peripherals devices
<Some_Person> It didn't have any "detail" or any "list"
<MindVirus> Anyone?
<mizuho> :s, I did saw it the first time
<bbordwell> MindVirus, What was your ? i just joined
<MindVirus> bbordwell: When I start up the computer, I get plymouth and nothing happens.
<denis_> hey, i got a vary slow flash video playback on a good computer
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, ubuntu desktop?
<denis_> why is that?
<MindVirus> ZykoticK9: ..? Yes?
<bbordwell> MindVirus, nvidia ati or intel graphics?
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, ok just checkin'
<MindVirus> denis_: Flash is slow on Linux because Adobe doesn't care about us.
<MindVirus> bbordwell: nVidia.
<mizuho> Some_Person: sorry I don't get asked for it anymore, I'll try to see if I can find that again
<Guest13039> I have a touch screen and I have installed xserver-xorg-input-evtouch but I can't run ev_calibrate... it says I need to install xserver-xorg-input-evtouch when I run ev_calibrate...
<bbordwell> MindVirus, are you using nouveau or the proprietary driver?
<DanaG> !find ev_calibrate
<MindVirus> bbordwell: Proprietary.
<ubottu> File ev_calibrate found in xserver-xorg-input-evtouch
<MindVirus> bbordwell: But that's for xorg.
<MindVirus> I have a deeper problem than that AFAIK.
<eross> with this music store, I'll be able to buy music online?
<Guest13039> DanaG, was that supposed to help me?
<DanaG> hmm, try dpkg -S ev_calibrate
<ZykoticK9> eross, that's the idea
<bbordwell> MindVirus, you say you get plymouth though? just the blue bars? or the actual splash screen?
<MindVirus> bbordwell: The splash screen; I don't know what the blue bars are.
<MindVirus> You mean text mode?
<Guest13039> xserver-xorg-input-evtouch: /usr/lib/xf86-input-evtouch/ev_calibrate
<MindVirus> Because I get graphical plymouth.
<bbordwell> MindVirus, the proprieatary nvidia driver does not support the splash screen afaik
<bbordwell> when i used them i got blue bars
<Guest13039> running xserver-xorg-input-evtouch: /usr/lib/xf86-input-evtouch/ev_calibrate gives me XLoadQueryFont: failed loading font '*freemono*'
<MindVirus> bbordwell: I think you have the wrong idea on when the proprietary nVidia drivers come into play.
<MindVirus> bbordwell: They only matter for Xorg.
<alien5p5g> Hello,
<MindVirus> bbordwell: I am using proprietary nVidia drivers for Xorg; yet my plymouth is doing just fine doing nothing.
<alien5p5g> I just had an issue with upgrading to the lucid beta from karmic. For some reason, right as it was about to install the downloaded updates, the update manager quit and I could not install again, instead it gave me the option of a partial upgrade which I could not complete. So I went back into the update manager and it listed several updates (did not say if it was the ones downloaded from the lucid  upgrade) to install.
<alien5p5g> My question is that if I download them, will it go ahead and upgrade the system? Whats going on and what do I do?
<alien5p5g> Well, I am downloading them now
<Guest13039> gah. Back to karmic I go.
<alien5p5g> Any ideas?
<bbordwell> MindVirus, the plymouth boot screen depends on KMS support, if there is no KMS then it falls back to the blue progress bars
<bbordwell> give me a few min. and i will install the propietary drivers and see what happens.
<MindVirus> bbordwell: I don't know what that is; my Plymouth is working fine so I assume KMS is working.
<bbordwell> it has been since alpha 2 since i used them
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, actually i'm getting a purple text plymouth on my nvidia machines now (use to just get the blue bar)
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, thank you i did not know they improved this
<bbordwell> MindVirus, do you have just 1 display connected?
<alien5p5g> I should just post this on the fourms then?
<MindVirus> bbordwell: Aye.
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, it still isn't the graphic boot you get with nouveau mind you
<DanaG> I have a system with ATI KMS... and I still get no splash screen.
<DanaG> I get "ureadahead main process terminated with status 5".
<MindVirus> ZykoticK9: What does that look like?
<mizuho> Some_Person: when you click on detail you have the option, "Automatically unlock this keyring whenever I'm logged in"
<mizuho> this is for wifi
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, the text or the graphic?  hard to describe either really
<bbordwell> i have had many problems with plymouth also
<MindVirus> ZykoticK9: Link, I mean?
<alien5p5g> are these updates I am installing the upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, ?
<alien5p5g> I'm so confused. sorry
<MindVirus> ZykoticK9: Nevermind. :)
<bbordwell> alien5p5g, go to system>about GNOME, what version is reported there?
<alien5p5g> bbordwell: 2.29.92
<bbordwell> MindVirus, as i  have done in the past you could just apt-get remove plymouth and wait for the next version to reinstall
<MindVirus> bbordwell: No I can't.
<MindVirus> I have no access to my computer.
<bbordwell> alien5p5g, it appears the upgrade worked
<ZykoticK9> MindVirus, i just did some quick google search for plymouth versions - didn't see either of the plymouth versions i've seen.
<MindVirus> OK.
<bbordwell> MindVirus, have you tried alt+sysreq+k?
<MindVirus> bbordwell: From Plymouth?
<bbordwell> yes
<MindVirus> Not yet. Will do.
<alien5p5g> bbordwell: but the program quit, and the desktop never rebooted
<bbordwell> plymouth locks for me with two displays and this resets it
<bbordwell> takes me to the login screen
<MindVirus> bbordwell: Plymouth seems really shitty.
<bbordwell> have you tried manual reboot?
<MindVirus> What?
<bbordwell> MindVirus, yep there are alot of bugs still
<bbordwell> MindVirus, the reboot thing was directed at alien5p5g
<MindVirus> Your button combination freezes my computer.
<ZykoticK9> OT but i love how everyone has 9 character nics right now
<alien5p5g> bbordwell: I suppose I will when its done applying these updates. Thanks for your help :)
<MindVirus> bbordwell: ^^
<MindVirus> ZykoticK9: Yep. :)
<MindVirus> Everything's aligned and nice.
<bbordwell> MindVirus, plymouth has locked me out of my system in the past and i booted to recovery mode and then apt-get removed plymouth
<MindVirus> bbordwell: Recovery mode does not work.
<bbordwell> MindVirus, that is a deeper issue then, recovery mode does not use plymouth at all afaik
<MindVirus> It does IIRC.
<MindVirus> But plymouth is not the problem IMO.
<bbordwell> MindVirus, hmm last time i tried was at alpha2 so things may have changed, bad idea i think
<MindVirus> Aye.
<bbordwell> MindVirus, have you tried the nouveau driver?
<MindVirus> How do you suppose I do that?
<MindVirus> (The recovery option has splash at the end of the kernel line.)
<bbordwell> MindVirus, haha well i was just thinking the same thing myself :)....you should never run a pre-realease without some recovery media laying around
<MindVirus> I can always do that.
<bbordwell> i started testing on alpha one and i have had to do about 5 fresh installed
<MindVirus> I want to solve it without touching that stuff.
<MindVirus> This is a learning experience.
<MindVirus> Trying recovery without the splash option.
<MindVirus> (It gets stuck.)
<bbordwell> MindVirus, yes, I am sure there are some boot parameters that could help but i am not knowledgeable enough to help you with that
<MindVirus> bbordwell: I'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common%20Boot%20Options
<MindVirus> OK.
<MindVirus> bbordwell: You there?
<bullgard> I switched  to my virtual console #1. When I returned to virtual console #7 I read: "init: plymouth main process (252) killed by SEGV signal. ... " My X is now on virtual console 8. What does this mean?
<bullgard> MindVirus: Please do not replace interpunction with the Enter key.
<bbordwell> MindVirus, yes
<MindVirus> bullgard: Sweet.
<MindVirus> bbordwell: I tried something weird and it worked.
<MindVirus> I have a terminal.
<MindVirus> I just can't see it.
<bbordwell> MindVirus, that is not very useful :)
<MindVirus> I tried typing a bunch of stuff and pressing Enter; nothing would work. Then I typed "reboot" and it worked.
<bbordwell> have you tried alt+f7? i think that switches consoles
<MindVirus> bbordwell: Will do.
<bbordwell> MindVirus, i do not expect it to work, but its worth a try
<MindVirus> bbordwell: How can I make my computer produce a beep, or noise?
<bbordwell> MindVirus, I do not know anything but i can try and look
<bullgard> In Karmic I had vesafb. But Lucid installed vga16fb. Why did it change?
<bbordwell> bullgard, I am guessing it has to do with the new boot proccess, perhaps vesafb could not produce a clean boot like the developers want
<bbordwell> MindVirus, sudo apt-get install beep
<MindVirus> bbordwell: I tried that already.
<bbordwell> I am not sure how to use it but that will make it beep
<bbordwell> echo -e /a ?
<bbordwell> I am guessing you already read the page i am on though
<bullgard> bbordwell: "new"? The latest copyright remark in vga16fb.c is of 1999.
<MindVirus> Great; now plymouth isn't accepting keyboard input.
<MindVirus> Like my keyboard's not plugged in.
<DanaG> hmm, what I'd use instead of vesafb: uvesafb.
<DanaG> vesafb is obsolete.
<bullgard> DanaG: "obsolete" is an niridescent word. What do you mean by "obsolete" exactly?
<bullgard> s/niridescent/iridescent/
<DanaG> fine, it's "deprecated".
<MindVirus> bbordwell: Hmm.
<MindVirus> Now plymouth gets killed.
<MindVirus> Except I'm not dropped into a shell. It prints out "init: plymouth main process (345) killed by SEGV signal"
<MindVirus> In terminal 7. Pressing escape does naught.
<bullgard> DanaG: Righ. And why is vesafb deprecated?
<bullgard> s/Righ/Right/
<DanaG> uvesafb is more flexible... even lets you change modes on the fly.
<kelvl> DanaG: hey, i am back... i still don't seem to be able to enable SHMConfig
<DanaG> weird.
<kelvl> DanaG: i want to see whether i can use synclient to configure the two finger thresholds
<kelvl> is there a way for me to start X with a xorg.conf?
<kelvl> or generate a xorg.conf
<kelvl> so that i can explicitly put "shmconfig on"
<kelvl> in xorg.conf?
<MindVirus> kelvl: You shouldn't do it in xorg.conf.
<MindVirus> There is a HAL option.
<MindVirus> Google it.
<kelvl> MindVirus: i have tried creating a shmconfig HAL following the HAL tutorial to enable SHMconfig
<kelvl> but it doesn't seem to run it
<kelvl> i followed the synaptics touchpad tutorial on the ubuntu wiki
<kelvl> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#shmconfig
<kelvl> is there anyway for me to explictly enable shmconfig on 10.04?
<bullgard> DanaG: Thank you very much for your help.
<bbordwell> Has anyone here tried burning an audio cd through rhythmbox?
<bullgard> bbordwell: Me not yet.
<wastrel> is it possible to restore the gnome volume control panel applet
<bbordwell> bullgard, when i make a playlist, then right click on it and press create audio cd nothing happens
<bbordwell> If you test this out and have the same bug i already filed a bug
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/543892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543892 in rhythmbox "Clicking "Create Audio CD" does nothing" [Low,Incomplete]
<wastrel> because the indicator applet sucks
<ddecator> bbordwell: when i tried, it used brasero
<bbordwell> ddecator, that is the expected behavior
<ddecator> i wish it didn't =\
<bbordwell> not working for me though :(
<bbordwell> wastrel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/519553
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 519553 in indicator-applet "Right click menu could confuse users, leading to accidental removal of panel applet" [Low,Confirmed]
<wastrel> bbordwell: no i mean, i don't like the indicator applet and would like to remove it and restore the old volume applet which was good
<ZykoticK9> wastrel, i don't see the gnome-volume in the default repo, "perhaps" you could try installing the version from Karmic
<wastrel> you can scroll on the volume icon in the panel to change volume with the gnome-volume applet
<wastrel> but not with the indicator applet
<wastrel> with the mouse scroll wheel
<bbordwell> ddecator, when you insert a black disk does a menu come up asking you what you would like to do?
<ZykoticK9> wastrel, NOT that this helps at all - but if you click on the volume so the drop down shows up you can scroll wheel on that (dumb i know)
<bbordwell> blank*
<wastrel> ZykoticK9: yeah but you have to hover over the correct location
<wastrel> it's poor ui
<ddecator> bbordwell: i don't remember, i did it yesterday. i know it did for the audio cd...
<ZykoticK9> wastrel, i totally agree - i MUCH preferred the old volume - i miss the mouse wheel :(
<maccam94> what happened to sun-java6-jre?
<bbordwell> ddecator, okay because i do not get a menu and i was not sure weather i should get one or not
<ZykoticK9> maccam94, just add the partner repo and it's there
<wastrel> plus the notification area is way bigger and hogs a ton of space on the panel
<maccam94> ZykoticK9: ah ok, cool
<wastrel> er, indicator applet
<almoxarife> the volume applet is part of "Indicator Applet 0.3.4"
<almoxarife> learned that yesterday
<almoxarife> has anyone figured out how to add 'thunderbird' to the indicator applet?
<bbordwell> almoxarife, this is just a workaround but you could use alltray
<almoxarife> alltray?
<almoxarife> googled
<bbordwell> !info alltray
<almoxarife> thanks
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<fatum> Audio output just completely stopped working, is it possible to somehow revert back?
<almoxarife> fatum: after upgrade?
<fatum> almoxarife:  It was working after installing 10.04, however I changed the default audio device and output / input stopped working.  After restarting, the device was changed back, but still no output.
<fatum> Wait actually, it seems to be working from one application.
<almoxarife> fatum: if it works with one it must ..........
<bbordwell> fatum, in a terminal type alsamixer and mess with the volumes and see if you can get it to work
<fatum> Very strange, audio output is now working with every application.
<fatum> I didn't change anything.
<almoxarife> I had to change my output option from 'output line' to output speaker. or was that the other way around?? while cycling thru the choices and with alsamixer up and running you can tell which as the speaker on by default
<DanaG> weird... the alc268 (I think it is) in the samsung netbook thinks it's capable of 4-channel output.
<almoxarife> DanaG: all you got to do now is find the two missing jacks :)
<DanaG> heh, and the built-in thing is MONO.
<almoxarife> sold as mono?
<almoxarife> I notice screen flicker in lucid that I didn't see in karmic, fix?
<microlith> hmm
<ZykoticK9> microlith, are you using VBox from Oracle or the OSE version from the repo?  What is your host OS?
<microlith> oracle version, host is vista 64
<wolter> has anybody experienced an extreme slowdown in boot time?
<wolter> in lucid, recently
<ZykoticK9> microlith, someone earlier was having the same problem.  you might want to ask in #vbox channel - it's working fine with my 10.04 and OSE version (mouse integration was a problem with PUEL version)
<microlith> weird, ok
<bbordwell> wolter,  I am not sure when it occured but my boot times are much slower then when i started testing at alph2
<wolter> bbordwell, same here!
<wolter> god.. what did they do?
<wolter> I was login in in 3 seconds i swear
<bbordwell> wolter,  thats with a faster hdd installed too
<wolter> i mean, it took 29 secs to get to login screen, but after that only 3 damn seconds
<bbordwell> Last time i times it i was at 18 sec from the time my bios finished loading to useable desktop
<bbordwell> I have not time it recently though
<bbordwell> will do though, brb
<Wutzan> Hey guys, when booting of the live cd of 10.04 beta 32 bit I cannot get past the boot logo, for it gives this error "stdin: error 0" repeated until it finally gives this error "Unable to find a meduim containing a live file system". It is not the cd as I've tried it on a laptop, and it runs fine, it's not the dvd drive as previous versions of ubuntu live cds still boot just fine.
<bbordwell> wolter, I think I have simply gotten used to the short boot. It was 23 seconds
<bbordwell> still not as fast as it used to be
<bbordwell> +5 seconds and its on a faster hdd, but i also have 3hdds now which may slow it down a bit
<wolter> oh
<bbordwell> oh well im happy, still faster than karmic
<wolter> yeah well, 18 secs is real flying
<wolter> yeah indeed
<wolter> but i dislike that i was having faster logons before beta
<bbordwell> yes, but it does boot more reliably now
<bbordwell> Though it still fails to boot in my preffered configuratoin
<bbordwell> configuration
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/533135
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 533135 in plymouth "System fails to boot with plymouth installed (nouveau driver with >1 display)" [Medium,Triaged]
<DanaG> heh, anyone here remember the old bootsplash, when it advanced from left to right when booting up, and receded from left to right when shutting down?
<DanaG> Well, the new boot splash looks like it's starting up and shutting down, over and over.
<DanaG> It looks really bad.
<DanaG> up....down....up....down....up....down....up....down....up....down....
<DanaG> Make up your mind already... are you BOOTING, or shutting down?
<DanaG> (oh, and occasionally my netbook gets stuck at that confusing startupshutdown splash screen.
<bbordwell> mine does not act like that
<DanaG> .... could not write bytes: broken pipe.)
<bbordwell> it keeps going to the right
<DanaG> well, if you think of red as full and white as empty, it does do that.
<DanaG> fills to the right... then empties to the right.
<bbordwell> when they are all lit up the one on the left turns off
<bbordwell> then the second one
<DanaG> That's exactly the same thing as I'm saying it does!
<bbordwell> until they are all off again
<bbordwell> haha
<bbordwell> i thought you were saying it filled up from left to right (which it does) and then emptied from right to left
<DanaG> ah.
<DanaG> anyway, it looks really stupid to be "shutting down" while starting up. =þ
<bbordwell> its all a matter of taste though
<DanaG> It should be "scrolling", not looping from 0% to 100% and back again. =þ
<bbordwell> sudo plymouth-set-default-theme --list
<bbordwell> have you tried chaning the theme?
<DanaG> oh yeah, how many dots are there?
<bbordwell> changing*
<bbordwell> 4 or 5?
<bbordwell> i cant remember
<bbordwell> brb I am going to try the solar theme
<bbordwell> pretty :)
<DanaG> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9018679
<DanaG> posted my thoughts there.
<TheSage> Good evening/morning/afternoon everyone.
<ZykoticK9> TheSage, well Good evening/morning/afternoon to you too :)
<bbordwell> haha do you consider 2 am morning or night?
<drizzt_> does Ubuntu software center hanging constantly? why we ever need this pos?
<bbordwell> drizzt_, software center hangs for me sometimes but not often
<bbordwell> Why do you use it if you don't like it?
<bbordwell> drizzt_, and for why we need it, it is very helpful to new users
<TheSage> So, I update the Beta and get the new -17 Kernal and it killed by Internet :)
<drizzt_> because it is in prominent place in start menu?
<TheSage> Running the same update on my VM to see if it has the same effect
 * TheSage likes the new Software Center.
<TheSage> ANyone else have the same problem?
<ZykoticK9> TheSage, i updated my desktop as well as VMs and didn't have that problem with -17
 * DanaG goes off to bed.
<bbordwell> TheSage, are you using wireless?
<DanaG> Wed Mar 24 00:18:47 PDT 2010
<ZykoticK9> TheSage, i don't remember seeing anyone mention this problem today
<TheSage> bbordwell: Yes
<bbordwell> ya i hear of kernel updates killing this or that wireless adaptor alot
<bbordwell> should be an easy fix if you file a bug report
<TheSage> bbordwell: I am trying to track this problem down a bit.
<bbordwell> have you looked at your kernel log?
<TheSage> bbordwell: No
<bbordwell> administration>log viewer
<bbordwell> you may find some useful information there
<bbordwell> The devs are smart about not removing the previous version of the kernel when there is an update
<drizzt_> and why the beta do not support virtualbox?
<bbordwell> drizzt_, it does?
<bbordwell> i have it installed
<bbordwell> i used software center
<TheSage> bbordwell: Well, about the only thing I have conformed at this point is that it was -17 that did it to me. -16 still works fine. But I want to make sure its not me because I have an Intel Wireless Adaptor which is pretty darned common.
<ZykoticK9> drizzt_, i'm using lucid as both host and guest just fine
<drizzt_> well lucid runs only in safe video mode in virtualbox for me
<ZykoticK9> drizzt_, are you using the version from Oracle (is your host Vista by chance?)
<drizzt_> no it is not; it's official 3.1.4 version
<TheSage> drizzt_: I have had some video issues with Ubuntu in Parralells.
<TheSage> Apparently Parralells doesn't like the new nvidia driver.
<bbordwell> nouveau?
<TheSage> Is that what it is called?
<bbordwell> the open source nvidia driver in lucid is called nouveau
<bbordwell> !info nouveau
<ubottu> Package nouveau does not exist in lucid
<TheSage> hmmm
<TheSage> VERY interesting, now the internet works again.
<bbordwell> !info libdrm-nouveau1
<ubottu> libdrm-nouveau1 (source: libdrm): Userspace interface to nouveau-specific kernel DRM services -- runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.18-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 391 kB, installed size 452 kB
<bbordwell> !info xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (source: xserver-xorg-video-nouveau): X.Org X server -- Nouveau display driver (experimental). In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.0.15+git20100219+9b4118d-0ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 100 kB, installed size 272 kB
<TheSage> ahhh... the fun of Beta's :)
<bbordwell> I have been running lucid since alpha 2
<bbordwell> :)
<bbordwell> to be fair though i have only had one major problem not related to plymouth
<bbordwell> though plymouth has caused me alot of grief
<TheSage> bbordwell: I normally avoid the Alphas, but I figure sending bug reports in on the Betas is my contribution to project :)
<TheSage> bbordwell: Ahh yes, that took me by surprise as well.
<bbordwell> yes, bug reports and trying to help on the IRC channel is all i can do so i try and do what i can
<ZykoticK9> drizzt_, just to show it is possible http://imagebin.org/90103 the wobbly windows didn't come out too well in the screenshot, but they look fine in the VM in real life
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/533135
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 533135 in plymouth "System fails to boot with plymouth installed (nouveau driver with >1 display)" [Medium,Triaged]
<bbordwell> this bug is my biggest concern
<TheSage> bbordwell: The only real grief I have with 10.04 is how they Macintoshed the menubar buttons.
<bbordwell> I avoid macs so i have no idea what you mean
<TheSage> They put the Menubar Buttons on the left :)
<bbordwell> ahh
<bbordwell> yes
<bbordwell> i didnt like it at first
<TheSage> Thats a straight up copy of Apple
<bbordwell> but now i find myself liking it
<bbordwell> well its kind of a catch 22
<bbordwell> if its on the right its a copy of microsoft
<bbordwell> on the left its a copy of mac
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, and microsoft copied it from Xerox i believe
<dooglus> what's the package name for openoffice.org help for en-us?
<dooglus> !info openoffice.org-help-en-us
<ubottu> openoffice.org-help-en-us (source: openoffice.org-l10n): full-featured office productivity suite -- English_american help. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.2.0-4ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 5319 kB, installed size 20956 kB
<TheSage> No, this is specific to mac, they are the only ones who put it on the left side. EVen they used to have them on the right side.
<dooglus> I can't install that one
<dooglus> because: "Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (< 1:3.2.0) but 1:3.2.0~rc4-1ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<TheSage> The justification was that people focus on the top left of any square more than any other place on that square (how they figured this out I have no idea)
<bbordwell> Its logical
<bbordwell> we read left to right
<bbordwell> top to bottom
<dooglus> su fo lla ton
<bbordwell> ture
<bbordwell> true
<TheSage> bbordwell: Thats true, I hadn't thought of that
<dooglus> there's a device you can use to trace eye movements
<dooglus> they'll have studied people using computers and seen where their eyes point
<TheSage> bbordwell: Well, its an easy fix to put the menu buttons back on the right so I suppose there is no foul.
<bbordwell> maybe they should put a set on the left and a set on the right?
<bbordwell> haha
<dooglus> http://eyetools.com/research_google_eyetracking_heatmap.html for example
<bbordwell> dooglus, are you using 64bit on a hard install (not vb)?
<dooglus> bbordwell: I installed from a USB stick.  it was easy.
<dooglus> bbordwell: I don't know how many bits
<TheSage> bbordwell: Heheh. We just need a computer that knows what we intend to do rather than what we actually tell it to do :)
<dooglus> bbordwell: if it helps: chris@vikki-laptop:~$ uname -a
<dooglus> Linux vikki-laptop 2.6.32-16-generic #25-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 9 16:33:52 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<bbordwell> 32bit
<bbordwell> what type of processor do you have?
<dooglus> bbordwell: model name: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual-Core Processor TK-55
<bbordwell> dooglus, you might as well use 64bit
<dooglus> bbordwell: I don't like how stuff doesn't work in 64bit
<bbordwell> I have had better experiences on 64bit than on 32bit
<dooglus> flash in particular is flaky in the 64bit version in my experience.  and I've found no way of getting ndiswrapper to work in 64bit
<bbordwell> dooglus, +1
<bbordwell> flash can be a pin
<bbordwell> pain
<bbordwell> are you talking about the clicks not registering in flash?
<dooglus> bbordwell: this isn't my laptop, it's a friends.  the 32 kernel is fine.  it doesn't have enough RAM for it to matter in that way
<dooglus> bbordwell: I just want to install the OO.o docs
<dooglus> bbordwell: I am
<TheSage> Well
<TheSage> It works fine under the virtual machine
<TheSage> That narrows it to a problem specifically with my laptop
<bbordwell> dooglus, i think this is a case were you must just wait a couple of days for the docs package to be updated
<dooglus> bbordwell: ok, will do
<dooglus> I have another question.  maybe a week ago I had an email saying the 10.04 beta was available
<dooglus> so I ran the update manager with -d flag, or whatever, and it aid 'warning, this is alpha software'
<dooglus> said*
<dooglus> am I on an out-of-date mirror?  or does it do that for everyone?
<bbordwell> i think i saw a bug about that
<bbordwell> i think it was fixed recently though
<bbordwell> dooglus, openoffice.org-help-en-us is installed on my system
<bbordwell> is that what you are trying to install?
<dooglus> bbordwell: "apt-cache policy openoffice.org-help-en-us" please?
<bbordwell> ben@ben-desktop:~$ apt-cache policy openoffice.org-help-en-us
<bbordwell> openoffice.org-help-en-us:
<bbordwell>   Installed: 1:3.2.0-4ubuntu1
<bbordwell>   Candidate: 1:3.2.0-4ubuntu1
<bbordwell>   Version table:
<bbordwell>  *** 1:3.2.0-4ubuntu1 0
<bbordwell>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<bbordwell>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dooglus> I see: chris@vikki-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy openoffice.org-help-en-us | grep -i candidate
<dooglus>   Candidate: 1:3.2.0-4ubuntu1
<dooglus> same as you.  odd.
<almoxarife> I broke the package ubuntu-standard, I did it so that I didn't have memcheck installing, is it possible to filter out a pckg from another pckg?
<dooglus> bbordwell: what about this command?   this is the one that it's conflicting with for me: chris@vikki-laptop:~$ apt-cache policy openoffice.org-core | grep Candid
<dooglus>   Candidate: 1:3.2.0~rc4-1ubuntu1
<bbordwell> Candidate: 1:3.2.0-4ubuntu1
<dooglus> bbordwell: that's the difference then.  you have a 3.2.0 final release, and I have the 4th release candidate
<bbordwell> how long since you updated your cache
<dooglus> bbordwell: 3.23 minutes
<bbordwell> i think i got that update 2 days ago
<dooglus> bbordwell: I use the calgary repo
<TheSage> I don't suppose there is a way to re-update the Kernal?
<bbordwell> dooglus, you could manualy download the packages from packages.ubuntu.com
<dooglus> bbordwell: see here - scroll down to openoffice-core_3.2.0...
<dooglus> http://mirror.cpsc.ucalgary.ca/mirror/ubuntu.com/packages/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/
<dooglus> bbordwell: which repo do you use?
<bbordwell> i do not know
<bbordwell> whatever was set by default
<bbordwell> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/i386/openoffice.org/download
<bbordwell> you could manualy download and install with gdebi
<bbordwell> it may take a while because you will have to get all the dependencies first
<dooglus> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/ shows that the version you have was there at 8am yesterday
<dooglus> not sure what time zone though
<dooglus> maybe the mirror I'm using only syncs once a day
<dooglus> well this is ridiculous.  I just clicked an explosion icon in the top panel.  it's asking me to report an 'issue' but I have no idea which one
<dooglus> "has this issue been confirmed to exist with the upstream kernel?" it asks me.  how on earth should I know?
<Jaymac> dooglus, e
<dooglus> Jaymac: think that would help?
<Jaymac> dooglus, yeah that isn't the most end-user friendly system
<dooglus> I always find it makes things fuzzier
<Jaymac> haha
<bbordwell> dooglus, that is apport
<Jaymac> there was me hoping you'd ignore my accidental enter press
<bbordwell> if you do not know what went wrong then don't report anything
<dooglus> bbordwell: that's not an option.  I have to guess 'no' or 'yes'.  there's no "ok, forget it" or "I don't know" button
<Jaymac> say no
<Jaymac> then before you report the bug hit cancel
<bbordwell> +1
<dooglus> I said 'no'.  now it wrote a 5 line paragraph asking if I wanna test the upstream kernel.
<bbordwell> want to do it again for fun? type ubuntu-bug linux in a terminal
<bbordwell> you will have to say no like 5 times
<dooglus> I don't.  now it wants to know if this is a regression.  this is crazy.  users shouldn't be asked such hard stuff
<bbordwell> the it will say collecting data and you can hit cancel
<dooglus> lol.  after all that, "The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package"
<dooglus> why not check that first, before asking all the details?
<dooglus> the title bar says "Problem in linux-image-2.6.31-20-gene" - like that's not official?
<bbordwell> nope
<bbordwell> or are you not on lucid right now?
<dooglus> bbordwell: I am
<bbordwell> lucid uses 2.6.32
<dooglus> bbordwell: I upgraded from 9.10 an hour ago
<bbordwell> did you restart?
<dooglus> I did
<dooglus> the explosion icon told me that an old resume had failed, but appeared to work
<bbordwell> in a terminal type uname -r
<dooglus> I guess 9.10's apport hadn't noticed, but the new one did?
<bbordwell> sounds like it
<dooglus> but it's reporting on a crash that happened in 9.10 some time ago?
<dooglus> chris@vikki-laptop:~$ uname -r
<dooglus> 2.6.32-16-generic
<bbordwell> haha thats strange
<bbordwell> lucid apport reporting a crash from karmic......
<dooglus> I installed ubuntu 9.10 on 6 or 7 computers here
<dooglus> and they'll all be upgrading to 10.04 when it's released
<bbordwell> i always do a fresh install instead of upgrading
<dooglus> I was hoping not to have to download the 1000 updated packages over and over, for each machine
<dooglus> bbordwell: doesn't it get annoying to have to reinstall all the packages you use and configure them every 6 months?
<TheSage> Me too, I just install everything fresh
<bbordwell> my install does not vary to much from default, so it does not take a whole lot
<bbordwell> and i just started using ubuntu at 9.04
<dooglus> I started with 5.04
<bbordwell> nice
<bbordwell> at first i dual booted
<dooglus> me too
<bbordwell> but now im microsoft free
<dooglus> 'cos the software modem wasn't supported in linux :)
<qwertyjustin> If i put on the new release of ubuntu 10.04 Beta, when the final release is available, will i need to do a clean install for it, or can i simply update the left over packages then required???
<ZykoticK9> qwertyjustin, you don't need to fresh install you can just keep updating
<dooglus> qwertyjustin: either.  update or reinstall as you like
<TheSage> I am afraid I will not be microsoft free until Linux has a decent replacement for OneNote
<dooglus> TheSage: what's that?
<bbordwell> what is onenote?
<qwertyjustin> thanks
<dooglus> "Welcome to Microsoft Office OneNote 2007, the easy-to-use note-taking and information-management program in the 2007 Microsoft Office system. Use OneNote to capture your thoughts and ideas in electronic notebooks, where you can easily organize, search, and share them."
<TheSage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_OneNote
<bbordwell> have you tried wine?
<TheSage> Yes, it doesn't work under wine
<bbordwell> figures......
<Bittarman> tomboy
<TheSage> Tomboy is no match for onenote
<TheSage> Really, even the Apple side of things hasn't come up with a decent competitor to OneNote
<ZykoticK9> TheSage, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=12899 gives Silver - and one Gold review
<Bittarman> if you ask me, tomboy is one note without all the useless cruft :P
<TheSage> ZykoticK9: And three garbage ratings :)
<dooglus> I can't find the volume control since upgrading, I just noticed
<ZykoticK9> TheSage, true - but the rating on the left side is Silver (for whatever reason)
<TheSage> meh... I guess I will stick to the -16 Kernel for now.
<bbordwell> dooglus, its part of the idicator applet
<bbordwell> should be there
<TheSage> I am sure there will be more Kernel updates before this thing is done.
<dooglus> bbordwell: what's the indicator applet look like?
<bbordwell> TheSage, lucid is almost caught up to karmic on kernel updates
<bbordwell> whats lucid at -20?
<bbordwell> dooglus, I am not realy sure what exactly the indicator applet consists of. My volume indicator looks very similar to the one in karmic though
<bbordwell> in the top right
<bbordwell> !info indicator-applet
<ubottu> indicator-applet (source: indicator-applet): GNOME panel indicator applet. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.4-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<dooglus> bbordwell: oh, I see. it used to just show me an envelope icon, and never did anything, so I removed it
<dooglus> bbordwell: now it seems the volume control, battery level and useless envelope are stuck together, so if I want one I have to have all of them?
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/519553
<TheSage> bbordwell: I think its just a specific problem on my end.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 519553 in indicator-applet "Right click menu could confuse users, leading to accidental removal of panel applet" [Low,Confirmed]
<bbordwell> dooglus, yes it kind of sucks
<bbordwell> TheSage, are you still talking about the wireless?
<dooglus> bbordwell: the GNOME guys seem kinda clueless.  lots of steps in the wrong direction
<TheSage> bbordwell: Yeah
<bbordwell> dooglus, I think idicator-applet is ubuntu specific. i could be wrong though
<dooglus> bbordwell: whatever.  :)
<TheSage> dooglus: Yeah, I wonder how well they new interface is going to over? Its really a departure from what we have now.
<bbordwell> TheSage, More likely a problem with the wireless drivers. I would file a bug report
<ionte_> hi. i'm having problems with SATA disk speed on lucid. I have 1 IDE and 1 SATA disk (about same age). On the IDE  I get speeds about 30-50 MB/s (read or write), on the SATA i get about the same for writing but only 3-4 MB/s while reading! Tried with ext4 and fat32. In Windows XP there is no problem.
<ZykoticK9> TheSage, have you seen Gnome 3 (gnome-shell) now that's a departure
<ionte_> ideas?
<TheSage> ZykoticK9: That is what I am taking about
<dooglus> TheSage: moving the window controls (min, max, close) to the left by default seems silly.  that's going to annoy people.
<TheSage> bbordwell: I am
<maxb> window controls (min, max, close) to the left, and not providing any way to reconfigure it short of gconf-editor is downright ridiculous :-(
<bbordwell> dooglus, like a said before its all a matter of taste
<maxb> change for change's sake == bad
<bbordwell> as long as it is configurable i dont care
<maxb> adequate reasoning that this change is done for good reason == not provided
<bbordwell> at first i did not like it, but now i do
<maxb> adequate configurability == not provided
<dooglus> bbordwell: it is, but this seems like it's only going to annoy people.  it's been on the right for years, and suddently it moves?  offer it as an option, sure, but moving the buttons around without asking?
<maxb> overall == Ubuntu fails to provide good user experience
<bbordwell> maxb,  they should make it more easily configureable
<dooglus> how do you configure it?  I tried to find it, but the 'window manager' config panel seems to have vanished too
<maxb> you twiddle a gconf key manually
<drizzt_> what a bunch of idiotic changes
<dooglus> the program to set the screen resolution is now called "Monitors" too?  wtf?
<dooglus> maxb: seriously?  there used to be a GUI for it I'm sure
<bbordwell> dooglus, monitors does more than change resolution
<bbordwell> you also set up multiple screens there
<maxb> dooglus: not that I nor googling could find
<dooglus> bbordwell: it does, right.
<drizzt_> because everyone has multiple screens?
<TheSage> bbordwell: Of course, using Apport without working Internet could be tricky :)
<dooglus> I like the ability to rotate the display.  but most will never want to use it
<bbordwell> drizzt_, no but making it easy to set up multiple screens is a huge usablitly feature
<drizzt_> I'm still waiting for Home Network Wizard
<drizzt_> or at least for Internet Connection Sharing from Windows 98
<bbordwell> TheSage, perhaps you can save your kernel logs while on -17 then reboot and attach them by hand on the -16 kernel
<dooglus> what's the program called that lets you twiddle the GNOME 'registry-like' thing?  gconfd-editor or some such?
<drizzt_> most other distros have internet sharing OOBE, except this 'user-friendly' Ubuntu
<bbordwell> gconf-edit i think
<ZykoticK9> dooglus, gconf-editor
<bbordwell> in a terminal
<dooglus> thanks
<TheSage> bbordwell: I'll deal with it tommorow :) I need to get to bed anyways :)
<bbordwell> My most common use of that is to remove my mounted file systems from my desktop
<TheSage> bbordwell: I will figure something out.
<drizzt_> I don't understand, Canonical has paid developers and all that they do is moving window buttons and inventing more psychodelic colors
<TheSage> goodnight everyone
<bbordwell> TheSage, ok night
<bbordwell> drizzt_, improved boot up time, plymouth
<bbordwell> music store coming soon
<TheSage> BTW
<TheSage> As for home networking...
<bbordwell> improved software center
<TheSage> Check out Amahi.
<dooglus> so which gconf variable controls the button placement?
<bbordwell> !info amahi
<ubottu> Package amahi does not exist in lucid
<dooglus> /apps/metacity/something?
<TheSage> Its built for Fedroa, but it has almost all of the same features that Windows Home Server does and is 100X as stable.
<drizzt_> wtf is plymouth?
<bbordwell> the new boot experience
<bbordwell> to replace usplash
<dooglus> the boot seemed very fast
<bbordwell> dooglus, mine was at 18 seconds on alpha 2
<TheSage> And the developers are looking for Ubuntu developers to help create an Ubuntu Version.
<bbordwell> it is now 23
<almoxarife> does having a 2 gig swap increase boot time?
<bbordwell> almoxarife, it shouldnt
<almoxarife> I have a long boot time
<dooglus> almoxarife: I've had it take a long time to mount large swap partitions before
<bbordwell> almoxarife, how long?
<drizzt_> why that boot obsession? people boot their machines once in a month and suspend|hibernating them at night
<dooglus> almoxarife: try disabling the swap partition and rebooting - that'll tell you
<Bittarman> almoxarife, encrypted home partition?
<almoxarife> bbordwell: it may also have to do with wubi
<Bittarman> drizzt_, not everyone does
<almoxarife> Bittarman: no encrypts
<bbordwell> Bittarman, +1
<bbordwell> Bittarman, i have never used wubi
<almoxarife> I don't boot often enough to worry about it, it comes out of sleep in secs, so no worries here
<Bittarman> bbordwell, ?
<bullgard> My loadable framebuffer module is vga16fb. I am using Grub2. How can I set the framebuffer resolution to 0x0340?
<almoxarife> I was too lazy to make a partition, started in wubi, now that I know how to recover from wubi/grub2 crashes with little effort it is a non issue
<Bittarman> almoxarife, actually, cups could be causng your delays
<almoxarife> cups? how?
<Bittarman> in  my experience that always slows boots
<Bittarman> if you have no printer, just uninstall it
<almoxarife> I guess I could run that boot charting thing to find out for sure what is causing it, but I just wondered
<almoxarife> I have a printer, hp
<almoxarife> I decided to upgrade instead of clean install, seems to be working fine now, since I fixed the sound and the compiz and the volume applet, and :)
<bbordwell_> I just tried suspending for the first time and it did not work
<bbordwell_> nouveau is at fault
<almoxarife> bbordwell_: your swap big enough?
<bbordwell_> yes, i can tell it was nouveau's fault because everything shut down but my graphics card
<Bittarman> bbordwell_, try using the nvidia drivers instead
<bbordwell_> Bittarman, I know suspend works with nvidia drivers, but i like how dual head works on nouveau better, plus plymouth is better
<almoxarife> there is something called s2??? a alternate method to put it to sleep?
<bbordwell_> plus an 18 second boot time is hardly slower than waking up
<Bittarman> bbordwell_, how better? I use nvidia on dual head on two machines, and it works fine
<bbordwell_> almoxarife, that is for the proccessor not related to the graphics card
<Bittarman> and plymouth works fine with the nvidia driver
<bbordwell_> Bittarman, how does it look? last time i used it it was just blue bars
<Bittarman> looks like normal
<almoxarife> bbordwell_: mine wakes up in about 1.5 sec, never have gotten my wifes compaq to sleep
<Bittarman> some weird libgcrypt thing on my laptop keeps it from displaying for a while, but my other machines "just work"
<bbordwell_> Bittarman, with nvidia driver running two x sessions it does not work well, running twinview i get tearing on my second display
<Bittarman> weird. I've tried twinview and separate x's and i've never had any problems
<bbordwell_> Bittarman, the tearing issue is well documented
<almoxarife> one thing I used to be able to do that I can't do now, drag a app across to the other space, won't do it and I don't know how I did it before
<bbordwell_> since it treats it as one display it can only synce to on monitor
<bbordwell_> almoxarife, i think you have to enable ximera or something like htat
<almoxarife> bbordwell_: I don't think so, I would remember that, never loaded anything special for it
<bullgard> My loadable framebuffer module is vga16fb. I am using Grub2. How can I set the framebuffer resolution to 0x0340?
<almoxarife> bullgard: I would help, but I don't have a clue what you just said
<almoxarife> bullgard: you want to increase your resolution?
<bullgard> yes.
<almoxarife> tried doing it in 'monitor'?
<almoxarife> monitors
<bbordwell_> bullgard, "sudo apt-get install startupmanager" then system>administration>startup-manager then simiply change the resolution
<bbordwell_> for some reason i can not get my grub menu to show up
<almoxarife> bbordwell_: did you just update?
<bbordwell_> almoxarife, no
<bbordwell_> fresh install about 1 week ago
<almoxarife> bbordwell_: partition?
<bbordwell_> almoxarife, what exactly do you want to know?
<almoxarife> bbordwell_: what kind of install?
<bullgard> bbordwell_: I just installed startup-manager and looked through its settings. I don't think that it offers an option to set the resolution of my virtual consoles.
<bbordwell_> i ereased the entire disk and put lucid on
<bbordwell_> bullgard, oh i thought you wanted to change the resolution of the grub menu sory
<bullgard> bbordwell_: No.--  Never mind.  --  Thank you.
<almoxarife> bullgard: virtual consoles?
<bullgard> almoxarife: What do you mean by "monitors"? I cannot find a DEB program package "monitors" in Synaptic.
<bullgard> almoxarife: Yes, virtual consoles.
<almoxarife> bullgard: sys>pref>monitors
<Scotie> Hallo
<bbordwell_> almoxarife, i have a 920.17gb ext4 sda1, and a 11.34gb sda2 swap
<bbordwell_> thats it
<bbordwell_> well plus my other two data drives
<bullgard> almoxarife: System > Preferences > Monitors does not offer an option to set the resolution of virtual consoles.
<almoxarife> what is running virtual?
<almoxarife> what virtual software?
<almoxarife> what is the host OS
<almoxarife> what is the virtualized os?
<sanderj> When will the lts version be out?
<bullgard> almoxarife: I do not understand your message: "what is running virtual?" Please say it in other words.
<bbordwell_> sanderj, end of april
<bullgard> almoxarife: My OS is Ubuntu Lucid Beta.
<bullgard> almoxarife: I do not understand your question: "what is the virtualized os?" Please say it in other words.
<bullgard> sanderj: On April 29th, 2010.
<sanderj> bullgard, cool.. Is it that predictable?
<bullgard> sanderj: This is the official date.
<yofel> sanderj: see the schedule in the topic
<almoxarife> bullgard: I am trying to understand what a virtual console is, so far I have no clue
<yofel> morning btw.
<bullgard> gm yofel
<bullgard> yofel: devices.txt (Karmic): "Virtual consoles are full-screen terminal displays on the system video monitor.  Virtual consoles are named /dev/tty#, with numbering starting at /dev/tty1; /dev/tty0 is the current virtual console. /dev/tty0 is the device that should be used to access the system video card on those architectures for which the frame buffer devices (/dev/fb*) are not applicable....
<bullgard> ...Do not use /dev/console for this purpose. Siehe auch »«/»console device«"."
<bullgard> almoxarife: devices.txt (Karmic): "Virtual consoles are full-screen terminal displays on the system video monitor.  Virtual consoles are named /dev/tty#, with numbering starting at /dev/tty1; /dev/tty0 is the current virtual console. /dev/tty0 is the device that should be used to access the system video card on those architectures for which the frame buffer devices (/dev/fb*) are not...
<bullgard> ...applicable. Do not use /dev/console for this purpose. Siehe auch »«/»console device«"."
<bullgard> My loadable framebuffer module is vga16fb. I am using Grub2. How can I set the framebuffer resolution to 0x0340?
<bbordwell> Has anyone added a splash image to grub on lucid?
<AbortD> im extracting a .tar.gz file and after its in the folder i cant see the .conf file i need
<AbortD> can anyone help
<chandru_in> It was possible to remove the messaging menu from the top panel by removing the indicator applet in Karmic.  However in Lucid the sound preferences icon also uses the indicator applet and hence there is no way to specifically remove the messaing menu
<chandru_in> Is there a workaround for this
<chandru_in> ?
<drizzt_> no, shuttleworth said you need it, ypu should be a good bitch and be glad
<chandru_in> Is there any plans to allow selective removal of icons from the indicator panel.  They way it currently works is annoying!
<drizzt_> it brings you online OOBE and stuff
<chandru_in> What if I just don't want it?
<om26er> drizzt_, you should watch your language
<drizzt_> someone always draw language argument when has niothing to say
<drizzt_> chandru_in, you can recompile indicator-applet without this feature
<chandru_in> drizzt_: You mean with this feature?
<drizzt_> chandru_in, I though you want to remove <envelope> icon from notification area?
<chandru_in> Do you mean that the messaging icon is baked right into the indicator applet?  Also, was there a specific reason why the sound preferences icon was moved to indicator applet while the network icon remains in notification area?
<chandru_in> What is the basic purpose of the indicator applet anyway?
<om26er> chandru_in, so you did not even notice the difference
<om26er> chandru_in, you dont have to click on each different app now to access it
<chandru_in> om26er: What do u mean?
<chandru_in> instead I have to click a menu and then the item for  the app!
<chandru_in> If the only purpose of indicator applet was to allow starting apps why include sound preferences into it?
<drizzt_> which application shows keyboard layout indicator in notification area?
<om26er> chandru_in, the previous volume appet only showed volume control, right click to open sound preferences, no button to mute (You had to double click).
<chandru_in> It had a mute checkbox when clicked
<chandru_in> The same is the case even now except that it is now a button isntead of a checked menu item
<chandru_in> Same functionality with same # clicks except that messaging and sound preferences are essentially tied together now!
<drizzt_> why that gnome scrubs had dropped layout panel applet?
<drizzt_> i have no damned idea where I should report bugs now
<om26er> drizzt_, are you a troll
<bazhang> !bugs > drizzt_
<ubottu> drizzt_, please see my private message
<drizzt_> i don;t know the package name
<rayt> hi
<om26er> rayt, hello!
<chandru_in> Is the indicator panel ubuntu specific or done by Gnome?
<rayt> does anyone know how to disable the "bubble help" in the gnome menu in ubuntu lucid?
<om26er> chandru_in, purely ubuntu
<chandru_in> If you are faimiliar with this addition could you please point me to the discussion which was used to arrive at this decision
<chandru_in> Because frankly it feels very under polished
<chandru_in> I see no reason why sound preference must be tied with messaging still :(
<drizzt_> chandru_in, it was intended to make it look modern and improve new user experience
<chandru_in> drizzt_: How?  That's why I wanted to have a look at the discussion which led to this
<om26er> chandru_in, why would canonical discuss their internal decissions with you?
<om26er> you here means not specificall you (everyone)
<chandru_in> om26er: What makes you think that?  I wanted to see the discussion on mailing lists!  Isn't Ubuntu supposed to be built by the community or has it somehow become a Canonical only thing?
<chandru_in> Recent decisions (like theme change a day before UI freeze) kinda makes it look like community voice doesn't matter in ubuntu development anyway
<om26er> chandru_in, my best guess, nothing you are speaking are your thoughts probably from some blog. (we might be kicked from this channel for offtopic talks)
<chandru_in> Not at all
<chandru_in> At least not the one related to the indicator applet
<chandru_in> I'm struggling with it right now
<chandru_in> The theme thing yes was based on blog posts but that's not the main point anyway coz it is changeable
<om26er> chandru_in, the changes were made before feature release. but yesterday I got new icons in the memenu
<om26er> and also in the messaging menu
<chandru_in> I've posted regarding the indicator applet to the mailing list
<chandru_in> hope I'd get some explanation there!
<om26er> chandru_in, ayatana?
<chandru_in> What?
<om26er> chandru_in, I meant which mailing list
<chandru_in> ubuntu-devel
<drizzt_> and terminal window has sick beetroot color... great
<gbear14275> so tried to do an upgrade and ran into an error... worried now about how to recover... anyone have any advice? http://paste.ubuntu.com/400477/
<chandru_in> drizzt_: That's changeable too
<rayt> is it already known that adjusting the brightness using the function keys on a thinkpad crashes the system?
<gbear14275> anyone have any advice on how to resume my upgrade?
<gbear14275> synaptic is reporting I have broken dependencies and not exactly sure here how to resume/recover...
<drizzt_> gbear14275, try to switch off 3rd party repositories
<drizzt_> gbear14275, and downgrade conflicting packages
<om26er> gbear14275, can you please pastbin the error message?
<gbear14275> hmm... looks like I'm pointed at all the lucid repos now...
<gbear14275>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/400477/
<om26er> gbear14275, no not this. open terminal and type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade then if you get any error pastebin that
<gbear14275> http://paste.ubuntu.com/400489/
<nailora> i am running lucid inside vmware (mac os x host system). can i install the the vmware tools bundled with my vmware (thinking about hal removal, upstart replacing init.d ...) or is there something packaged in the repos or any other suggested approach?
<gbear14275> om26er: should I force the upgrade?
<om26er> gbear14275, pastebin what you see now
<gbear14275> om26er: I haven't done anything since the last pastebin
<om26er> gbear14275, type sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get upgrade in a terminal, it will tell you following packages will be updated it it dont show any package will be removed then you should go with the upgrade
<gbear14275> om26er: I already ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade and then pastebinned the results (except for the update repo status) and its saying to try -f...  should I force the upgrade?
<om26er> gbear14275, you should pastebin that
<arand_> gdm -> 2.29.92-0ubuntu5 /me sheds a tear of joy
<gbear14275> om26er: I did here it is again http://paste.ubuntu.com/400489/
<om26er> woho
<gbear14275> ?
<om26er> gbear14275, try sudo apt-get -f install and see what it says
<om26er> gbear14275, if you have any ppas you should disable them
<gbear14275> om26er: looked at my sources.list file and it only has lucid repos
<om26er> gbear14275, try apt-get -f install if it dont remove many things
<gbear14275> its removing some but not many packages http://paste.ubuntu.com/400492/ om26er
<om26er> gbear14275, so you upgraded from karmic?
<gbear14275> ye
<gbear14275> s
<gbear14275> i wonder how botched this is going to be... :-/
<gbear14275> i think I've needed to do a fresh install for a while now anyways though
<gbear14275> it will be interesting to see if a resumed upgrade works well
<gbear14275> most services that use PAM need to be restarted to use...  ...Services to restart for PAM library upgrade: cups cron atd   <- Should I just hit OK?
<mino> help me install lucid no start ubiquity
<arand_> mino: If you run ubiquity-gtk from terminal, do you get any error messages?
<twager> screensavers not running in Kubuntu lucid ?
<mino> arand_:  i update system live, my idea
<arand_> mino: So you are upgrading from 9.10?
<arand_> mino: And you are in 9.10 at the moment?
<mino> arand_: no
<mino> arand_:  i have clean laptop
<arand_> mino: Ok, so you are in the liveCD desktop? can you try that command in a terminal and see what happens?
<mino> arand_:  yes dekstop 386
<arand_> mino: If you run ubiquity-gtk from terminal, do you get any error messages? (possibly you'll need gksudo with that).
<mino> arand_:
<mino> arand_:  error line 141
<arand_> mino: That's quite a non-verbose error.. hmm, I would assume a bug report on that would be in order, what you could try is "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install ubiquity-frontend-gtk ubiquity" and see if the issue is fixed in updates...
<arand_> mino: Also, try running "gksudo ubiquity-frontend-gtk", and see if the same happens there..
<mino> arand_:  Input/output error
<rye> mino, what's printed if you run dmesg?
<rye> mino, any I/O errors with the cd drive?
<mino> rye:  error squash error
<arand_> Hmm, indicating bad CD burn?
<mino> arand_:  i burn new cd
<arand_> mino: check the md5sums of both the downloaded iso and the burnt CD to make sure that side is ok.
<arand_> !md5 | mino
<ubottu> mino: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mino> ubottu: i don't use windows from 8 years
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mino> sorry i download again this is googd link : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<rye> mino, are there any messages about drive read errors? not squash only
<rye> mino, and try burning the disk on somehow lower speed, that might be also a problem with some drives/disks
<mino> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/lucid-desktop-i386.iso is good?
<arand_> mino: Yea, that's the relevant CD. Also, it might be that todays build is borked, and installing form the beta CD works.
<mino> arand_:  now i test it (beta), now I download current and again install
<arand_> mino: if it still doesn't work, the beta CD http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1 has presumably been more well-tested and confirmed to work that the newest build, so possibly it might work better, there's only a few upgrades that separates them anyways, and I think you can even update the installer before installation...
 * arand_ is off for now
<Dr_Willis> anone care to see if the following command works --> 'man --html=firefox  ls'
<hifi> not even on karmic
<Machtin> Dr_Willis: man: command exited with status 3: /usr/bin/zsoelim | /usr/lib/man-db/manconv -f UTF-8:ISO-8859-1 -t UTF-8//IGNORE | preconv -e UTF-8 | tbl | groff -mandoc -Thtml
<Dr_Willis> Same error im getting
<Dr_Willis> It aparently works in 9.XX
<Guest83652> hi. how do i install the latest lucid theme in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> Its avail at several ubuntu news sites and ppa repos. papul_
<papul> hi. how do i install the latest lucid theme in karmic?
<Dr_Willis> such as the omgubuntu site. and the webupd8 sites
<Dr_Willis> I just removed that theme from my 10.04 machines. :)
<Machtin> i wonder why /dev/mapper/home is not mounted.. since it's opened and the entry in the fstab seems to be correct..
<vistakiller> why in the last update remove hplip-gui?
<papul> i want the default lucid theme
<om26er> papul, for karmic?
<Dr_Willis> papul:  there are ppa's for them and downloads - mentioned at several web sites.  and proberly the gnome theme sites as well
<papul> om26er, yes
<om26er> papul, as mentioned above :)
<nailora> papul: as Dr_Willis said either install from a ppa or wait for lucid to be released
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/
<Dr_Willis> vistakiller:  i see some hp stuff being 'held back' here.
<Dr_Willis> The following packages have been kept back:
<Dr_Willis>   capplets-data hpijs-ppds hplip-data linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<vistakiller> i dont do the last update because i see that removes hplip-gui
<vistakiller> maybe will fix it later
<vistakiller> just to inform
<Dr_Willis> I just ran the updates on 2 machines.. No mention of hplip-gui at all.. lets try a dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Now THAT did say
<Dr_Willis> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Dr_Willis>   hplip
<Dr_Willis> and
<Dr_Willis> The following packages will be upgraded:
<Dr_Willis>   hplip-data linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<Dr_Willis> so it seems theres been some work done on the hplip
<vistakiller> yeah
<Dr_Willis> but it may be i dont have the hplip-gui installed.
<Dr_Willis> but I do have a HP laser printer. :) and old old old one
<vistakiller> i need the gui to manage the printer
<Dr_Willis> Now heres somthing interesting.
<Dr_Willis> $ sudo apt-get install hplip-gui
<Dr_Willis> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Dr_Willis>   hplip-gui: Depends: hplip (= 3.10.2-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<Dr_Willis> and that package has broken deps as well.
<Dr_Willis> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Dr_Willis>   hplip: Depends: hplip-data (= 3.10.2-1ubuntu2) but 3.10.2-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<Dr_Willis> seems some Hplip updates are not correct perhaps
<vistakiller> yes i think will fix it
<vistakiller> will upload the last compiz version in lucid?
<Wizzup> Hi. I was wondering what exact stuff ureadahead does to the system. Previously I got it with an upgrade in 9.10. I suddently noticed an increased memory usage after reboot ~512, and barely any speedup. After a few days I figured out it was ureadahead, and I removed it. Bam, memory usage back to normal.
<Wizzup> Now I'm using 10.04, and hitting against exactly the same issue
<Wizzup> ~512MB*
<Wizzup> I just removed it and my memory usage is back to normal... ~512MB less memory in usage
<Wizzup> I don't see how it can usage such a massive amount of memory. I also can't find it the process monitor or with other scripts. And I couldn't find a single bug report for it
<patdk-wk> that is cause ureadahead doesn't stay running, it quits
<patdk-wk> and exactly how are you measuring memory usage?
<Wizzup> python scripts, system monitor, etc
<Wizzup> they all show about ~600mb for my running apps, but 1.2GB is in use
<patdk-wk> what does it show without ureadahead?
<Wizzup> correct numbers
<patdk-wk> what is *correct*
<nailora> Wizzup: are you talking about "real" ram usage or usage as cache?
<Wizzup> real memory usage
<Wizzup> Correct is... the sum of all running applications (approx.)
<patdk-wk> system monitor shows cache usage, not real
<patdk-wk> the only thing I can think of is
<patdk-wk> that ureadahead is loading the whole file into mem
<patdk-wk> whereas you apps only need a part of it
<Wizzup> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/193222/ that's from my last session where sysmon showed 1.2 GB. If it shows cache mem as well, you are probably right. But I thought cached mem at least showed up different
<Wizzup> Take for example the sysmonitor applet, it shows diff colours for cache and ``real'' in-use mem
 * patdk-wk recommends always using free
<Wizzup> dark green for in use, light green for cache, at least that's what I assumed
<Wizzup> I'll install ureadahead and see.
<pmatulis> anyone else experience weird updates today?
<hifi> I made my applet to use almost black as cache
<hifi> looks a lot better
<Dr_Willis> pmatulis:  seems to be some issues with hplip
<pmatulis> Dr_Willis: yeah, noticed it wanted to be removed
<Wizzup> patdk-wk: Also, if the light green indeed indicates cache, nearly no cache was used on my last session
<patdk-wk> I have firefox leaking memory like nuts again :(
<bullgard> [Grub2] I changed in /etc/default/grub the line »GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nosplash quiet"« to »GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nosplash quiet vga=0x340"« and did '~$ sudo update-grub'. The resolution did not change. What went wrong?
<pmatulis> Dr_Willis: anyway, i've just had a lot of packages removed (including gnome-panel and ubuntu-desktop)
<patdk-wk> wizzup, I can't help you, unless you report numbers using 'free' or '/proc/meminfo'
<Dr_Willis> bullgard:  i thought there was a seperate line in the  default/grub file that defined the res. you dont do it via the way you did any more
<Dr_Willis> #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<Dr_Willis> pmatulis:  ive had very little removed.  Just a few things with Hplip
<pmatulis> Dr_Willis: also a lot of indicator-* stuff
<Dr_Willis> dident see that
<Dr_Willis> lets try the 3rd box and see
<rye> anybody found some strange behavior of notifications today? When I hover the mouse over it, that does not make it disappear (nouveau w/o 3d) - it makes it bigger and it does not let clicking through
<Wizzup> patdk-wk: I am trying. However, installing ureadahead does not reproduce the problem. I'm not sure if it is being used.
<patdk-wk> not till the second boot will it be
<Wizzup> i reboot twice now
<Wizzup> after installing it, that is
<Dr_Willis> 157 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 9 not upgraded.
<pmatulis> Dr_Willis: oh well.  thanks
<photon> If I install Ubuntu 10.04 beta, will it automatically update/give me the option to update to the stable 10.04 version, or do I have to reinstall the whole thing once the stable release candidate is out?
<pmatulis> photon: the former
<pmatulis> photon: (software can be upgraded)
<Dr_Willis> photon:  faq - :) You can upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> I often DO a clean reinstall however.. just to remove the cruft ive installed to 'test' on the beta
<BluesKaj> 'morning
<pmatulis> morning
<photon> Oh I see. Thought so, but wasn't entirely sure, since it's a beta. Unfortunately, I haven't seen any AMD64 versions for the beta :(
<photon> morning
<pmatulis> photon: i d/l'd a 64-bit ISO a couple of days ago (server and desktop)
<gnomefreak> they are there
<gnomefreak> photon: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<gnomefreak> they are there
<StryKaizer> once 10.04 is released, will I be able to upgrade within 9.10, and have exact the same version as a clean 10.04 install?
<gnomefreak> StryKaizer: yes
<StryKaizer> thx
<gnomefreak> exact not really
<gnomefreak> but you will have a full system
<abhi_nav> why not exat?
<gnomefreak> abhi_nav: there is nothing that is exact :)
<abhi_nav> gnomefreak: when it wll be released should I fresh install or just upgrade?
<abhi_nav> ohh
<gnomefreak> abhi_nav: up to you. i do clean installs every ISO release
<gnomefreak> but i upgrade on some so maybe not every ISO update
<abhi_nav> gnomefreak: ok thankyou I wll fresh install then.
<StryKaizer> I'm prolly doing a fresh install too
<abhi_nav> yah :)
<bullgard> Dr_Willis: How should I modify the line '#GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480' to factor in 'vga=0x=340'?
<gnomefreak> fresh install you will have less chance of having problems
<bullgard> gnomefreak: Your statement is not true.
<abhi_nav> yah
<gnomefreak> bullgard: you sure? upgrade can and normally does have issues due to user adding PPAs and such
<gnomefreak> or packages not in official archives
<gnomefreak> oh and profile problems
<bullgard> gnomefreak: A dist-upgrade has less problems in other areas, though.
<pmatulis> gnomefreak: that's nonsense.  all packages will be upgraded
<gnomefreak> bullgard: in areas yes but clean install is normally safer (dependsing on the user)
<gnomefreak> pmatulis: never said the official packages wouldnt be upgraded
<StryKaizer> hehe
<pmatulis> gnomefreak: 'all' includes PPAs
<StryKaizer> I'll backup and upgrade, and see if I need to do a clean install, if I'm not happy with the result ;)
<gnomefreak> pmatulis: PPAs cant be upgraded if the lucid packages are not there
<Pici> pmatulis: PPAs are unsupported. They do not go through the same testing that packages in the archive do.
<bullgard> gnomefreak: Your statement is not generally true. You are right that the truth of your statement depends on the knowledge of the user also.
<gnomefreak> and update-manager comments out all unofficial archives
<pmatulis> gnomefreak: well ok, if it's a PPA not related to a package in the archives
<gnomefreak> pmatulis: same with ddebs repos and any other package built by user or another repo that we dont have
<pmatulis> gnomefreak: but if you install, say, a firefox PPA, it *will* be upgraded to the lucid package
<gnomefreak> pmatulis: we have Lucid packages there
<pmatulis> gnomefreak: bingo
<Pici> I wouldn't make any assumptions when it comes to PPAs.
<pmatulis> gnomefreak: obviously you cannot upgrade to a package that does not exist
<gnomefreak> pmatulis: not everyone uses a bot or keeps up thier PPAs for example the liferea
<gnomefreak> PPA
<gnomefreak> pmatulis: if the depends changed on a package in PPA and Lucid hasnt been built you are going to have problems
<gnomefreak> clean install you dont have to worry about these things
<abhi_nav> but does clean installation each after 18 months (not talkin about lts) wll reduce hdd life?
<abhi_nav> ?
<gnomefreak> abhi_nav: it is user hardware that would fit in there. clean install never removes anything from harddrive but over writes it
<abhi_nav> gnomefreak: ddnt get you
<pmatulis> abhi_nav: back up your data and upgrade.  if you have problems then re-install and put back your data.  simple
<gnomefreak> so yes it can. I have the same hard drive since breezy devel. and i reinstall at least 3 times during dev cycle
<abhi_nav> gnomefreak: new clean os install wll format the whole drive so it wll reduce the hdd life?
<abhi_nav> pmatulis: talking about health of hdd
<gnomefreak> abhi_nav: it over writes not erases completely
<abhi_nav> so it is not harmfull to hdd health? gnomefreak? pmatulis?
<gnomefreak> abhi_nav: depends on the hard drive and manf specs and recommends
<abhi_nav> ohh
<gnomefreak> ^^
<abhi_nav> :)
<gnomefreak> there is a tool (microscope but dont recall name) can read past formated info
<gnomefreak> erase compltely == take happer and hit hard drive as hard as you can :)
<patdk-wk> hmm, buying a harddrive is harmful to the drives health
<gnomefreak> hammer
<abhi_nav> ohh :D
<abhi_nav> thank you
<patdk-wk> if anything else causes your harddrive to reduce life, you need a new drive
<Pici> Agreed.
 * gnomefreak sick of grub asking things on update
<inveratulo> greetings all, has anyone had success installing the Lightning addon to Thunderbird 3 on a 64-bit lucid?
<gnomefreak> inveratulo: you cant i havent updated it yet
<gnomefreak> waiting for tb dev crap
<inveratulo> gnomefreak: oh you're on lightning dev?  good to hear it is known :)
<gnomefreak> inveratulo: yes but depending on when tb crap lands will depend if i package it or not
<gnomefreak> micah may do it
 * gnomefreak was seamonkey/iceape lightning-sunbird since day one in our repos
<gnomefreak> mvo: are you around? can we get update-manager to just update grub on the sector its on already instead of asking where
<gnomefreak> it asks than you choose all(generally new users dont have a clue) and it fails on all ectep the one its on
<mvo> gnomefreak: do you have a bugnumber as reference?
<gnomefreak> mvo: im filing it now :) just not sure if i should use dpkg or u-m for the bug
<mvo> gnomefreak: please use grub as the target
<gnomefreak> k
<mvo> gnomefreak: and let me know once its there, I will target it
<gnomefreak> mvo: ok thanks
<Machtin> kay, why doesn't sleep work? shutdown does.
<Machtin> and the sleep-script also works.. just not the button in the k-menu.
<gnomefreak> mvo: bug 545989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545989 in grub "Grub needs interaction on where to install it on upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545989
<mvo> thanks gnomefreak
<mvo> gnomefreak: is that a common thing? are there dupes of this paricular bug?
<gnomefreak> mvo: np thanks for looking at it
<gnomefreak> mvo: not that i found but it has been happening since new grub-pc. i asked you when i first ran into it and you said to be safe select all so i do
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak:  i have grub on several of my hard drives. :) so Id have to wonder how it would decided where to install to.
<bjwebb> hi
<bjwebb> is it possible to upgrade from jaunty to lucid?
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: that is more of an advanced set up but should use wher eit is than. but depends on your set up
<bjwebb> (directly)
<gnomefreak> !upgrade > bjwebb
<ubottu> bjwebb, please see my private message
<warriorforgod> !upgrade > warriorforgod
<ubottu> warriorforgod, please see my private message
<gnomefreak> bjwebb: not advisable to skip releases. better chance of having problems
<gnomefreak> mvo: i only see 11 bugs on grub and that is odd alone but nothing close to this bug
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak:  yea. I had on my 'test' upgrade machine. it somehow installed/upgraded the wrong hard drive.   some how the system was booting the wrong hd. i had to  dig a little to get it booting properly.
<Dr_Willis> of course the other HD was just a data drive thatused to have linux on it.. so it had an old grub..  Still not sure exaftly what happened.
<gnomefreak> most users will turn around and walk away if they have to do something where as Win does everything for you
 * gnomefreak wonders why you left grub there
<Dimmuxx> any eta on firefox 3.6.2 and how long does it usually take before new firefox versions are in the repos?
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: hold on a sec
<Dimmuxx> okay
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: it should be in archive soon if not already there.
<gnomefreak> im using pre-release and it is pre-release of 3.6.3
<gnomefreak> but i will ask Alexander or Micah if i run into them
<gnomefreak> Micah is on TB so Alexander should be FF
<Dimmuxx> okay thanks
<gnomefreak> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<gnomefreak> hm
<gnomefreak> im going to have to change that
<gnomefreak> !info firefox
<Oer> 3.6.3 pre is fine, not affected with that bug, i think.
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 10559 kB, installed size 28596 kB
<gnomefreak> what bug?
<Dimmuxx> http://www.mozilla.org/security/announce/2010/mfsa2010-08.html
<gnomefreak> ok 3.6.2 has landed but we are waiting on nspr/nss to be uploaded
<gnomefreak> keep in mind Mozilla as well as us no longer use versioned firefox thunderbird
<gnomefreak> "Firefox" == current stable release. bugs will be fixed along the way
<Dimmuxx> so lucid will get 3.7+ when it's released?
<saxlap> Hmmm... I get two icons of wlan-symbol and battery-symbol... what is up with that?
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: 3.7 will not be released pre say since there is no major updates anylonger but yes all versionf of supported Ubuntu releases will get updated versions as they land
<Pici> gnomefreak: Does that mean that we'll be getting 3.8 in Lucid whenever it gets released?
<gnomefreak> yep
<Dimmuxx> excellent
<Pici> Good, this will get rid of a lot of the confusion and mixed packages that people have had to install in the past.
<gnomefreak> Pici: yep
<gnomefreak> now 4.0 will be released under the same set up (got rid of major versioning) so 4.0 will be security release along with new features
<gnomefreak> same with tb
<Pici> Yay!
<gnomefreak> be back smoke. there was a blog of 6 on it and i think we set up a page on it, we also have a transional packages in a stable PPA but Lucid no longer needs it. not sure how far back we have gone in Ubuntu releases yet
<MTecknology> Where is linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-17-generic ?
<MTecknology> linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic: Depends: linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-17-generic which is a virtual package.
<MTecknology> I'm hoping back to -16 in hopes that the backports can fix my issue but not really holding any high hopes....
<jpds> MTecknology: In NEW probably.
<MTecknology> jpds: that'd make sense
<om26er> MTecknology, linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<bpgoldsb> Does anyone know if 10.04 is going to have native Xen support?
<jpds> bpgoldsb: Probably not.
<BluesKaj> !Xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<shane2peru> ok, with all the updates, my wirelesss worked great out of the box, no configuration, and now is non-existant?
<shane2peru> Is this a know problem
<MTecknology> om26er: what about it?
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, network manager eh ?
<MTecknology> hrm... with the backports things seem to be working decent so far...
<jpds> MTecknology: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=linux-backports-modules&start=30
<shane2peru> BluesKaj, I'm not sure if it is a network manager problem, or what, but doesn't show up in the notification area either.
<shane2peru> BluesKaj, ifconfig -a shows wlan0 as a connection though
<MTecknology> jpds: thanks
<kklimonda> bpgoldsb: if by native support you mean dom0 kernel than no
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, alt + F2 network manager
<jpds> MTecknology: So, yeah; binary NEW.
<shane2peru> BluesKaj, is it possible that network manager is missing?
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, what does  iwconfig , show ?
<bpgoldsb> kklimonda: So there's no clean 8.04 -> 10.04 upgrade path?
<MTecknology> jpds: Once that's around I'll need to figure out how to use the headers against my custom kernel - could be fun
<shane2peru> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<shane2peru>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<shane2peru>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<shane2peru>           Power Management:off  BluesKaj
<shane2peru> BluesKaj, so I guess it is being picked up
<kklimonda> bpgoldsb: doesn't look like it - you should ask people on #ubuntu-server
<bpgoldsb> Alright, thanks!
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, I installed wicd on my laptop after nm stopped working , it works well , even with wpa2 .
<gnomefreak> Pici: and who ever it was asking about FF here is a little more info on it http://techie-buzz.com/firefox/firefox-3-7-dropped-next-firefox-4-0.html?rel=web_related&utm_source=self&utm_medium=web&utm_campaign=web_related
<shane2peru> BluesKaj, yes, I usually use wicd, however I figured for testing purposes, I would try and keep the coonfigurations standard, to help with testing
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, well you just ran intoi a common problem with nm , it quits without any obvious reason and it's difficult to track down ...good luck with your testing
<shane2peru> BluesKaj, well, I guess that is the end of the road for me, wicd is coming to town!
<shane2peru> BluesKaj, they have some real issues with nm that really need fixed, I can't tell you how many times wicd has been recommended to me.
<shane2peru> BluesKaj, and not just with the beta/alpha releases, I mean with all the stable releases too.
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, heh, some ppl have fixed their probs with nm , I haven't bothered because i seem to get the version without wpa2 options, and that's another mystery i can't be bothered with :)
<BluesKaj> shane2peru, yeah i see complaints about nm on #kubuntu/ubuntu every day
<bcurtiswx_> hey guys and gals.  Opinion question here.  Who thinks that when starting rhythmbox it should open like it currently does which is minimized to the indicator applet. or should it be opened to the screen first so the user can choose which music to listen to?
<om26er> I like the way it is
<tgpraveen12> i want to select the music
<zubatac> arand: 10, 04 its ok, new .iso
<tgpraveen12> first otherwise what will it play
<gnomefreak> please move that topic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<bcurtiswx_> gnomefreak: my topic?
<gnomefreak> yes bcurtiswx_
<vish> bcurtiswx_: Bug #270206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 270206 in rhythmbox "RB should never start minimised to tray" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/270206
<bcurtiswx_> vish: ty :D
<vish> ;)
<bcurtiswx_> gnomefreak: is this not a lucid lynx discussion ?
<gnomefreak> bcurtiswx_: opinions are not support related
<bcurtiswx_> gnomefreak: the topic says support/discussion
<gnomefreak> bcurtiswx_: this is a support chanel please keep it support related. discussion == will Lucid have..... something like that
<bcurtiswx_> gnomefreak: i think thats debatable.  Not trying to stir anything tho.  Thanks again vish :D
<vish> bcurtiswx_: np..
<bcurtiswx_> vish: hundredpapercuts triaged means they've accepted it.. right?
<vish> BUGa_carAccident: < whaaaaat?
<kklimonda> whoa
<bcurtiswx_> BUGabundo!!! no
<BUGa_carAccident> :(
<bcurtiswx_> everyone cool?
<BUGa_carAccident> http://p.bugabundo.net/sometimes-you-are-just-not-that-lucky
<killown> hey, what advantages i will have upgrading karmic to lucid?
<BUGa_carAccident> vish: kklimonda bcurtiswx_^^^^^^^
<bcurtiswx_> Buga_carAccident: if i could only read spanish comments :P
<vish> BUGa_carAccident:  hmm , drive safe/r/ man ;p
<BUGa_carAccident> sleep, rain, distration
<vish> BUGa_carAccident: no harm to you right?
<vega> killown: see last link in topic..
<bcurtiswx_> BUGa_carAccident: assumed no physical harm to you tho?
<BUGa_carAccident> I'm fine. only pride and wallet damage
<BUGa_carAccident> thanks for worrying though
<kklimonda> BUGa_carAccident: that's good to hear
<vish> kklimonda: use the google translate bookmarklet
<bcurtiswx_> you mean me?
<vish> oh right bcurtiswx_ ;)
<BUGa_carAccident> doesn't chrome already offer translation ?
<MIOW> hello :) i'm unable to get dual boot for ubuntu 10.04 and windows 7. I installed win 7 first and after installing ubuntu i can't boot into win 7 from grub2. i found a way of repairing win7 boot on the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437155 but it destroys grub2
<MIOW> after i reinstall grub2 it destroys win7 boot again :S
<arand> MIOW: let bootmgr chainload grub instead?
<arand> MIOW: And report a bug on it.
<bcurtiswx_laptop> vish: when a hundredpapercuts is triaged.. does this mean it's accepted to be fixed?
<vish> bcurtiswx_laptop: yeah , well we accept the bugs that we find as irritating and /need/ to be fixed..
<vish> bcurtiswx_laptop: trivially fixable user irritations == papercuts
<bcurtiswx_laptop> vish: i looked for a wiki page that may explain this with no luck.. is there such one?
<vish> bcurtiswx_laptop: explain what? i didnt understand
<vish> bcurtiswx_laptop: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PaperCut ?
<bcurtiswx_laptop> vish: sorry i'll try to explain better.  When a reporter feels a bug is a hundredpapercut its set to new.  Then when its accepted to be fixed it goes to triaged and then regular fix-committed/released applies.. but this mindset isn't documented anywhere
<bcurtiswx_laptop> as far as I could see in a search.. even on that papercut site
<vish> bcurtiswx_laptop: hmm , probably the first person who asked this.. the status is the same as the other bugs , the triaged are the bugs we accept as usability fixes and trivial.. not sure it needs to be documented , seems similar to other projects
<vish> usability problems*
<MIOW> arand, thank you :) will definitely try that
<bcurtiswx_laptop> vish: OK
<patdk-wk> hmm, why doesn't the installer let me pick encrypted or lvm drives anymore?
<CalmvsKhaos> patdk-lap, where on thie installer did you ever get to choose those? I've must of missed that step
<CalmvsKhaos> the*
<patdk-wk> I didn't :)
<patdk-wk> when I went to manually setup the drives
<CalmvsKhaos> ah
<patdk-wk> I always had that option on previous versions
<CalmvsKhaos> I just let installer pick
<patdk-wk> well, I care about my systems, cause I put /var, /boot, /home, /opt, /usr on different disks
<CalmvsKhaos> I want to do that some day too, just lazy :)
<arand> Oh, look we have restart-required back as an indicator, completely unintuitive and obscurified as a red reboot button with info hidden in the middle of a menu, but still :) Nao can haz update-indicator back awso plz?
<running_rabbit07> sounds like too much work. /, /home and swap are plenty, IMHO
<CalmvsKhaos> I think I would just do /home on a separate partition
<BluesKaj> CalmvsKhaos, because you can or is it faster ?
<Dr_Willis> i alwyas keep a  extra /data partition also :) just for special stuff...
<patdk-wk> I have my /home split per user
<patdk-wk> luks encrypted, and decrypted using user password on login
<BluesKaj> never found any benefit to a separate partition for /home
<patdk-wk> much perfer that over encfs
<jpds> patdk-wk: You know that Ubuntu intregrates eCryptfs to do that automagically?
<patdk-wk> idiot admins/users killing your server :)
<kklimonda> whoa, ubuntu server 10.04 boots really fast
<kklimonda> I love it
<patdk-wk> jpds, yes, but only on a file level
<patdk-wk> I don't want them to even see files
<patdk-wk> I like the large block of stuff
<patdk-wk> and you don't know what is actually data, or what is just empty space
<patdk-wk> my friend was describing the options his mac gives him to do it
<patdk-wk> seems like it has some kind of sparse file block encryption option
<kklimonda> Mac way of doing this sucks in my humble opinion
<kklimonda> the sparse image can only grow so once in a while you have to shrink it manually and it takes time..
<kklimonda> unless they have fixed it?
<patdk-wk> dunno
<patdk-wk> but still seems better than people figuring out how much space they need before hand
<kklimonda> true - but that's why I prefer the ecryptfs solution
<patdk-wk> I just don't like letting people know what they should attempt to hack at
<patdk-wk> knowing a file has plaintext in it is a good start
<kklimonda> patdk-wk: they wouldn't know
<kklimonda> ecryptfs also encrypts filenames
<patdk-wk> if I remember correctly, the directory structure is intact
<patdk-wk> it is not hard to figure out where the firefox page cache or email spool cache are
<patdk-wk> just by looking at the dir tree
<kklimonda> patdk-wk: that was some time ago - now all names are encrypted
<patdk-wk> I'm not talking about names :)
<patdk-wk> I'm talking about the tree
<patdk-wk> unless all encrypted files are stored in a single directory
<patdk-wk> I was pretty sure it used a tree layout based on the normal directory layout
<patdk-wk> encryped names don't help to protect the layout
<cdE|Woozy> patdk-lap: it still does
<patdk-wk> so you know firefox cache will be exactly 4 directories deep, and have a crapload of files
<kklimonda> patdk-wk: true but attacker would need quite a lot of computing power to decrypt files and if you piss someone who has that much power he can as well break your legs and shoot knees ;)
<patdk-wk> in that case, why encrypt at all? :)
<patdk-wk> he doesn't need that much computing power to break knees
<patdk-wk> legs
<patdk-wk> but if we forget the encryption options
<patdk-wk> lvm is totally missing from the installer menu
<patdk-wk> and I use it on most of my systems
<kklimonda> patdk-wk: well, you can encrypt your files so if your laptop is stolen you don't have to change passwords to all services in hurry
<psusi> afaik mac lets you create an encrypted disk image then loopback mount it
<CalmvsKhaos> Would anyone know how i could make this a bash script? http://paste.ubuntu.com/400590/
<psusi> patdk-wk: from the livecd?  yes... use alternate for menu driven raid or lvm setup
<cnd_> sooo... what do I do when "update-manager -d" dies in the middle of upgrading to lucid?
<psusi> cnd_: run it again?
<mvo> cnd_: a bugreport with the logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade/*
<mvo> cnd_: and the crash file from /var/crash please
<cnd_> so it's safe to run again?
<mvo> cnd_: what is the error?
<mvo> cnd_: or did it just disappear?
<arand> cnd_: Did it die during downloading or installing?
<cnd_> it died during package upgrade/installation, it just disappeared, there's a traceback in the terminal ending with "AttributeError: 'webkit.WebView' object has no attribute 'get_load_status'"
<cnd_> for example, empathy is dead because libempathy-gtk no longer exists
<cnd_> so the system state is definitely hosed right now
<leagris> Hellow, What is the state of SSD trim command support with kernel+ext4+jfs+btrfs?
<mvo> cnd_: this is a upgrade from karmic?
<cnd_> mvo: yes
<kklimonda> cnd_: what is the version of update-manager ?
<kklimonda> apt-cache policy update-manager
<mvo> cnd_: thanks, fixing now, I think I know what bug it is
<mvo> cnd_: please run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and "sudo apt-get install -f" to get it back into shape
<cnd_> kklimonda, 1:0.126.9
<cnd_> mvo: will do, thanks
<cnd_> mvo: after that's done, will I be upgraded to lucid?
<cnd_> or do I need to rerun update-manager?
<MTecknology> apparently wlan0 is now n ethernet device.........
<arand> Removal of devicekit-disks, libparted-2.1-0, libparted1.8-12 is sane?
<mvo> cnd_: best is to set your sources.list back to karmic and re-run update-manager, but wait a little bit until the bug is fixed
<cnd_> mvo: so vim :%s/lucid/karmic/g in /etc/sources*, and then wait for some package to be upgraded, then rerun update-manager?
<cnd_> do I wait for a fix in update-manager itself, or in some other package?
<sebsebseb> Hi
<mvo> cnd_: the fix will come with the next update-manager upload, so until its build+published ~2h or so
<pmatulis> mvo: for what it's worth, this morning an update removed a lot of packages, from what i can see, most were due to gnome-panel, ubuntu-desktop, and hplip being removed
<mvo> cnd_: does lsb_release -a still report karmic?
<pmatulis> mvo: i just re-installed those
<mvo> pmatulis: oh, could you please mail me the logs? that sounds like a bug in the logic that should prevent this
<cnd_> mvo: says lucid now
<mvo> pmatulis: that was a karmic->lucid upgrade?
<pmatulis> mvo: no, i've been on lucid for a while now
<mvo> cnd_: ok, in this case it will not offer the full upgrade, you can downgrade the lsb-release package or simply let "sudo apt-get install -f ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" do its job, downgrade will be closer to the real upgrade experience though
<mvo> pmatulis: it should have written a log in /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log I think, could you check if that has a matching time and mail it to me please?
<cnd_> mvo: I don't care about experience or anything, I just need a working lucid system
<cnd_> mvo: is that as simple as "apt-get dist-upgrade" at this point?
<mvo> cnd_: yes
<mvo> cnd_: to be certain also run "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" afterwards
<arand> And
<cnd_> mvo: thanks
<pmatulis> mvo: why dist-upgrade?  thought was was for a... dist. upgrade
<mvo> pmatulis: well, yeah, this is what we need in this case, he is probably in a limbo state, some packages upgraded already, some not (because of the crash)
<mvo> pmatulis: the difference is really just that upgrade will not remove anything and dist-upgrade may remove stuff, so its safer to run upgrade
<arand> ...Bug #437429 is _Fixed_ \o/
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 437429 in gdm "No GUI to configure/disable login sound" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/437429
<Pici> woo
<pmatulis> mvo: no, timestamps don't show any recent changes to that file
<pmatulis> mvo: anyway, will send you what i have
<Dr_Willis> Theres not really a good tool to  configure the noprmal system sounds either.
<Dr_Willis> I find the default startup sounds way tooooo looooooooonnnnngggggg....
<arand> Dr_Willis: Yea, there it's still all-or-null, where in my opinion, null is infinitely more preferable.
<freckle> hi, just upgraded to 10.04 and now when i reboot I am dropped to command line, any ideas?
<psusi> freckle: can you be a little more vague? :)
<freckle> sure , I clicked on the upgrade from update-maanger -d and went through the update to Lucid Lynx, after the system rebooted it did not start X and went straight to a console based login
<Dr_Willis> wow that  https://launchpad.net/bugs/437429
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 437429 in gdm "No GUI to configure/disable login sound" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Dr_Willis> has a lloooooooonggg list of  comments.. :)
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Dr_Willis> I dont see any 'fix' released.. just a work around on how to set it.. but im only 1/4 the way through the messages
<Dr_Willis> a simple  and not too loud 'ding dong' :) or somthing would be  a good  idea id think
<ccmonster> hey guys.
<ccmonster> having issues with a lamp-server^ install on 10.04. Any help would be appreciated.
<wolter> if i install the noveau driver (theoretically with the kms for the plymouth boot screen) having the propietary installed already, would the blob need to be removed?
<lifestream> I read the Partial Uprade @ UF. It advises to hold off upgrading when apt-get wants to do a partial upgrade that will remove packages. However, I have a partial upgrade available "136 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded".  No packages will be removed. So it's ok to upgrade,right>?
<lifestream> #kubuntu+1
<lifestream> oops
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. here we go ->
<Dr_Willis> sound-theme-freedesktop - freedesktop.org sound theme
<Dr_Willis> A Not as nasty startup sound perhaps.
<BoondoKLife> lifestream: That is really up to you, if it is a production machine then I would say not, but then again I would not run a beta on production.
<lifestream> Not production, but dont really want to mess it up either. I'll give it a try anyway ;p Thanks
<ccmonster> When i hit .php pages on my lamp install in lucid, the browser prompts me to download a .phtml file. Any help overcoming this?
<BoondoKLife> lifestream: I have a fun box that I do things like that on myself. Normally if there is a real issue it is fixed quickly.
<lucian_> in lucid, is there another way to install the nvidia proprietary drivers besides jockey?
<ccmonster> However, when i make a phpinfo.php page, it renderes fine.
<wolter> lucian_, yes, but they can cause serious troube
<wolter> trouble*
<wolter> i think its envy or something like that
<cnd> ugh... today is just not my day, apt-get dist-upgrade failed on qemu-common cause some files conflict with qemu-kvm
<cnd> what's the best way to fix this issue during an upgrade from karmic->lucid
<arand> lucian_: Or simply install nvidia-current, I think
<yofel> just installing the nvidia-current package won't blacklist nouveau
<lucian_> not installing right through jockey for the time being
<yofel> jockey does that afaik
<ekkon> I'm going to do a port of IE6 for linux.
<ekkon> Right now.
<lifestream> Nooooo
<ekkon> I'll put the firefox icon onto it and spread it all over the internet
<yofel> cnd: you should usually upgrade using update-manager or do-release-upgrade
<ekkon> Then everybody has IE6 and you are DOOMED
<arand> ekkon: ie4linux already has right?
<lucian_> isn't ie6 an activeX virus?
<yofel> cnd: but if you get overwrite conflict message from dpkg, file a bug
<yofel> *messages
<cnd> yofel: I have to do dist-upgrade because update-manager died during upgrade
<ekkon> arand: I doubt ie4linux managed to port all bugs correctly
<cnd> so my system is in an unstable state right now
<cnd> I have to get it upgraded all the way to lucid before I worry about anything else
<yofel> cnd: oh, then file a bug against the package that wants to overwrite something (the newer one)
<cnd> yofel: yes, I will, but before I do that I have to get past this issue
<yofel> cnd: and use dpkg to remove the older package before you continue
<yofel> cnd: something like 'sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends <pkgname>'
<ccmonster> is there a reason why a lamp-server^ install on lucid has an unconfigured conf file?
<ccmonster> the previous versions always were fine right out of the box (after install)
<guntbert> ccmonster: is "being beta" reason enough?
<ccmonster> Possibly. But odd they would change something that's likely not going to change on release.
<lucian_> lovely, nvidia failed to load the kernel module again
<BUGa_CarAccident> ekkon: FYI you can't put FF icon. Mozilla will SUE
<Kwpolska> hi.
<ZykoticK9> ccmonster, when you say "lamp-server" do you mean you installed apache2 from the Ubuntu repo OR are you using home 3rd party installation?
<ZykoticK9> s/home/some
<ccmonster> i did a sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<ZykoticK9> !info lamp-server
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in lucid
<ZykoticK9> ccmonster, you must have a 3rd party repo on your system then.
<Bittarman> lol
<Bittarman> LAMP = Linux, Apache, Mysql, Php. You just told a linux system to install linux 0.o
<ccmonster> lol Bittarman, when u put it like that, yes.
<Bittarman> I don't think youll ever find an official package called "lamp"
<ccmonster> lol
<Pici> lamp-server is a valid task in tasksel.
<ccmonster> yes. it is
<Bittarman> if you do, the vendor needs his head read
<BoondoKLife> I love redundancy like that Smiles at an old window NT disc, "Built on NT technology" = "Built on New Technology Technology"
<znh> Heh. That's.. marketing or something
<red> Reminds me of CSI episode where a woman says "I'll create a GUI interface with visual basic, see if I can track an IP address"
<red> yo, i'll make a graphical user interface interface!
<Zeelot3k> hey guys, I've installed 10.04 beta1 but the fonts look horrible (seems like no AA), what setting do I need to change for that? I've never had to change anything before in order to make fonts render properly
<sulle> When i am trying to sign the code of conduct. What passphrase am i supposed to type in?.
<red> Zeelot3k: system / preferences / appearance / fonts
<red> from the top menu
<red> you can choose which font rendering to use
<Zeelot3k> I've been there and there doesn't seem to be anything that looks good
<tom__> anyone know how to get sound to work in ubuntu 10.04
<Zeelot3k> red: it's exactly how it is on my current machine (mint-8) and looks nothing like it though
<red> i don't know how else to help, sorry :/
<Zeelot3k> alright =(
<Zeelot3k> it's not a video driver issue by any chance? why doesn't the ATI proprietary driver show up in the hardware driver app?
<ZykoticK9> Zeelot3k, see point 2 in Known Issues at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1#Known%20issues
<Zeelot3k> ah
<Zeelot3k> I did notice the open source drivers actually work nicely now
<Zeelot3k> ZykoticK9: but could that be why my fonts are rendering so horribly?
<patdk-wk> sound seems to work perfectly here
<Zeelot3k> the OS feels much nicer with the open source drivers though, windows actually maximize normally
<ZykoticK9> Zeelot3k, i doubt the font issues is related - maybe?  I was just addressing your "why doesn't the ATI proprietary driver show up in" Jockey part.
<Zeelot3k> ZykoticK9: alright, thanks
<cnd> so I have two ubuntu partitions, and both think they are the grub boot partition
<cnd> right now, my lucid testing partition is the one that is read for grub.cfg
<cnd> how do I switch that to my (previously karmic) new lucid partition?
<straterra> I don't need any help with Lucid, but I was told to come here..
<Ian_Corne> you'll need to explain your problem first
<straterra> I have an issue with 9.10 that's fixed in Lucid and was wondering if it would get backported..or if I could use the Lucid package.
<straterra> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/518582
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 518582 in util-linux "mount ext fileystem fails, booting fails, blkid produces no output" [High,Fix released]
<straterra> I have the bug exhibited there
<patdk-wk> psusi, anything on the defrag? :)
<ZykoticK9> straterra, sorry when you said "It's in Lucid" i figured you where using Lucid - sorry
<straterra> The fix is in Lucid
<ZykoticK9> straterra, ahh - ya you need the regular #ubuntu channel
<straterra> No one there can help me either
<mfraz74> have you submitted a backport request?
<straterra> No..I guess I just assumed a bug that effects 1 out of every 16k was severe enough to be backported..
<straterra> Where is this backport request procedure?
<ZykoticK9> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<alex_mayorga> just got "gnome-screensaver-gl-helper crashed with SIGSEGV in _fini()" what do I do with it?
<znh> Hello
<znh> I just ran a upgrade from 9.10 to lucid and I think it failed
<alex_mayorga> the reporter found a bunch of invalids with similar signature
<znh> update manager claims that it cannot see all updates an propose an partial upgrade. This however fails with the message, cannot upgrade from lucid to karmic
<znh> apt-get -f install seems to do something now...
<BUGa_CarAccident> znh: DON'T force upgrades
<BUGa_CarAccident> unless you really know what you are doing
 * patdk-wk knows :)
<BUGa_CarAccident> znh: $ sudo aptitude safe-upgrade is much better
<patdk-wk> breaking the system, so he can reinstall it :)
<alex_mayorga> BUGa_CarAccident: did you crash?
<BUGa_CarAccident> you can try $ sudo aptitude full.-upgrade and see the conflits and decide
<BUGa_CarAccident> alex_mayorga: sorta
<BUGa_CarAccident> alex_mayorga: http://p.bugabundo.net/sometimes-you-are-just-not-that-lucky
<seangoudy> I need help. cannot update. no space available. How do I expand memory?
<cnd> ok, I just got all upgraded to lucid, but I'm missing the "Me Menu"
<cnd> how do I get that?
<DGMurdockIII> hi
<psusi> patdk-wk: eh?
<patdk-wk> how is defrag coming?
<patdk-wk> got my lucid system setup
<DGMurdockIII> is there any way to to do a upgrade to the beta from ubuntu 9.10?
<mfraz74> doesn't it say on the ubuntu beta website?
<psusi> patdk-wk: got it working with the larger inodes last night.... still need to tackle some of the other features in ext4... the toughest one should be extents
<patdk-wk> ya, I'm thinking switching my mythtv system to use ext4 extents would be a good thing :)
<yofel> DGMurdockIII: sure, run 'gksu update-manager -d' and it will show lucid as available
<DGMurdockIII> ok thanks
<mfraz74> think there is if you're using kubuntu, but not sure about ubuntu - perhaps you have to go to 9.10 first
<yofel> DGMurdockIII: remember to make backups for important data before that
<yofel> DGMurdockIII: and don't rely on lucid for anything ;)
<DGMurdockIII> ii dont use ubuntu for much
<znh> yeah.. Keep in mind that it will likely turn your system into crap
<DGMurdockIII> i many use windows
<DGMurdockIII> it a dual boot systam
<patdk-wk> it could very well trash windows on that system
<patdk-wk> shouldn't, but possible :)
<yofel> patdk-wk: and lucid still has no e4defrag
<mfraz74> i would love to trash windows
<patdk-wk> yofel, heh?
<yofel> patdk-wk: the ext4 developers are working on it from time to time, but it's just not important to them
<DGMurdockIII> do i tryp gksu update-manager -d in the consoal
<h00k> ZykoticK9: I just happened to find your site, clicked "about" and there you are.  *thumbsup*
 * patdk-wk has no idea what yofel is talking about
<znh> DGMurdockIII, yep.
<yofel> patdk-wk: you were asking "<patdk-wk> how is defrag coming?"
<patdk-wk> yofel, in response to psusi
<yofel> ah, sry then ^^
<DGMurdockIII> thanks
<znh> uhm, are there any fun Ubuntu blogs? about it's progress and everything
<BUGa_CarAccident> znh: lots
<BUGa_CarAccident> voices.canonical.com
<BUGa_CarAccident> is a nice place
<BUGa_CarAccident> planet.ubuntu.com
<yofel> or http://www.ubunturoot.com/
<patdk-wk> I wish planet.ubuntu.com had more useful info
<patdk-wk> it's just a stream of peoples personal lives :( don't care much
<BUGa_CarAccident> patdk I'm of the opinion planets should only stream tagged popsts
<BUGa_CarAccident> posts
<psusi> yea, e4defrag seems like it won't be done before we're all using btrfs anyhow, which is why I'm resurrecting e2defrag
<mfraz74> how about omgubuntu.co.uk
<jpds> BUGa_CarAccident: $ grep ubuntu ubuntu/planet-ubuntu/main/config.ini| wc -l
<jpds> 159
<BUGa_CarAccident> :)
<DGMurdockIII> when i do the command it try to run a brute force on password
<BUGa_CarAccident> no wonder I stop reading my greader planets tag
<BUGa_CarAccident> humm actually its not that big: 2168 ubnread items
<guntbert> !ot | BUGa_CarAccident
<ubottu> BUGa_CarAccident: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<myk_robinson> evening, all. I am running Windows XP inside VirtualBox PUEL on an Ubuntu 10.04 Beta 1 host. Anyone able to get USB support running in VB on Lucid yet?
<BUGa_CarAccident> myk_robinson: VB from archive or SUN?
<myk_robinson> from Sun
<BUGa_CarAccident> cause OSE doesn't have USB support
<BUGa_CarAccident> are you sure??
<myk_robinson> have Guest Additions installed as well
<myk_robinson> I'm sure, just downloaded it yesterday and installed the .deb manually
<patdk-wk> what version is it?
<mfraz74> any reasons why pitivi is a default app in UNR 10.04?
<myk_robinson> its version 3.1.4 r57640
<cnd> mvo: I've gotten upgraded to lucid, but I'm not sure everything worked right
<cnd> some of the new lucid packages are missing, like rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store and indicator-me
<cnd> is there something extra I need to do to get new packages?
<ZykoticK9> h00k, thanks man (the site is crappy...)
<mfraz74> have you done an update?
<cnd> (I also tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, but it was already installed)
<myk_robinson> looks like running "sudo hald --daemon=no" allows VB to use USB
<h00k> ZykoticK9: it works. I was going to try your X-Plane instructions, but I'm wary of using the getlibs
<h00k> ZykoticK9: for Lucid
<sqwertle> I'm having this problem when I try to run codeblocks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/400691/ , any idea?
<kklimonda> sqwertle: try deleting this default.conf file? it looks empty
<mvo> cnd: you can try apt-get install --fix-policy that will give you your missing recommends
<mvo> or should
<DarkTao> hi everyone, does anyone know whats happening with Plymouth on nVidia hardware?
<DarkTao> I get a purple load screen with blocky text saying Ubuntu 10.04 with parts of text as certain things load, almost like watching a verbose boot... no sexy loadings :(
<bjsnider> that's because the nvidia blob has no kms driver
<_lemsx1_> I'm using Ubuntu Lucid on a mobile device (OQO). it's crashing at boot. how do i turn off plymouth ?
<bjsnider> you'd have to use nouveau for that
<cnd> mvo: what exactly does --fix-policy do? there's nothing about it in man apt-get
<DarkTao> wasnt there supposed to be a module that fixed it for proprietary drivers?
<cnd> it's about to install a bunch of packages on my system, so I want to be sure it's a "good thing"
<DarkTao> vgafb16?
<cnd> DarkTao: yeah, I think vga16fb can cause the same symtpoms
<cnd> you can blacklist it through /etc/modprobe.d
<DarkTao> cnd, meh, so no sexyness for nVidia users then?
<DanaG> what I do when I have binary drivers: I use "uvesafb"
<cnd> DarkTao: honestly, my computer boots so fast I never see plymouth...
<mvo> cnd: it looks at what packages have missing recommends basicly, if the list looks sane it should be fine
<DarkTao> cnd, well just amazes me Canonical are feeding these things in and it only works on 2 of 3 gfx vendor cards
<DGMurdockIII> when doing the upgrade how long dose it take to calcuate the changes?
 * gnomefreak has no issue with nvidia+plymouth
<_lemsx1_> does booting into single user mode disables plymouth ?
<gnomefreak> cnd: it will grab the missing recommends
<cnd> DarkTao: it works fine if you want to use the open source nouveau driver (and perhaps blacklist vga16fb, which is a bug we need to work on)
<cnd> gnomefreak: mvo: thanks
<DanaG> Gdk-ERROR **: The program 'gnome-settings-daemon' received an X Window System error.
<DanaG> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<DanaG> The error was 'BadMatch (invalid parameter attributes)'.
<DarkTao> _lemsx1_, didnt realise you could disable it? it has superseded usplash?
<gnomefreak> DarkTao: yes
<DarkTao> cnd, if I use that, then I cant enable desktop effects
<cnd> _lemsx1_: single user mode will not use plymouth during that boot
<_lemsx1_> DarkTao: uh? yes, Plymouth is the graphic boot provider. i can't disable it. it seems
<_lemsx1_> cnd: thanks... then my problem is elsewhere
<DanaG> I had to actually BREAK vga16fb to get it to stop blocking my radeon KMS from working.
<DanaG> break as in adding a kernel parameter: "vga16fb.DoNotWant=1".
<_lemsx1_> I'm doing cmdline args "single init=/bin/sh" now
<gnomefreak> _lemsx1_: disable no but blacklist and/or remove you can
<cnd> DarkTao: correct, but Canonical didn't make the nvidia drivers, so they can't tell them to put kms in
<DanaG> Merely blacklisting it didn't work for the compiled-in driver.
<cousteau> so I tried to install a program today connected to a wifi, and the hash sum mismatched. I tried again twice and it finally worked. Would it be possible to add a "Retry" option to apt after a download mismatches?
<DarkTao> cnd, ergo... canonical are breaking 2 features of the desktop system they've made
<cnd> DarkTao: what have they broken?
<DarkTao> cnd, either have a seamless bootup experience which is what they're trying to accomplish, with no compiz, which is built in
<BoondoKLife> Why was the measurement of files changed form 1024 to 1000? Is there a real benefit to anyone?
<cousteau> also, check them just after downloading them, so you save time if a download failed
<_lemsx1_> no luck... after init-bottom it simply stops
<DarkTao> cnd, or have a fudged boot up (that looks even worse than usplash) and have compiz
<gnomefreak> cousteau: apt you need to use apt-get update and than try again. synaptic already has a refresh option and IIRC so does smartpm
<_lemsx1_> oh, but i do have a shell! no prompt
<_lemsx1_> goodness...
<gnomefreak> cousteau: there is an option to check but not install or download IIRC
<cnd> DarkTao: again, it's proprietary drivers that canonical doesn't support, and can't support
<DarkTao> cnd: i'll be right back, just testing something... going to remove nvidia blob and use noveau, it may sort out the gnome-panel load times
<cnd> DarkTao: I'm very happy with nouveau myself
<DarkTao> cnd: i just like my wobbly windows :'(
<cnd> DarkTao: as a data point, nvidia suspend resume takes 10 s total just for the graphics drivers
<cousteau> gnomefreak: anyway, after running `sudo aptitude install qucs` it finally worked
<cnd> nouveau takes < 400 ms
<cnd> so yes, you've lost desktop shadows and wobbles, but for me I'm much happier with nouveau
<DarkTao> cnd: also my Docky will break, which requires compositing
<cnd> with out of the box multimonitor support through xrandr
<BoondoKLife> cnd: you can get the shadows back using metacity compositing
<DarkTao> BoondoKLife, which is utter rubbish
<gnomefreak> IIRC the upstream installer is broken let me see if i can find it
<cousteau> cnd: nouveau doesn't have 3D afaik, or is unsupported, am I right?
<cnd> BoondoKLife: is that software graphics?
<BoondoKLife> DarkTao: Also gnome-do and docky run fine with that too
<DanaG> For me, fglrx suspend/resume sometimes takes anywhere from 5 to INFINITY minutes.
<DarkTao> BoondoKLife, moving windows gives you about 2fps... its like running Crysis on a Speak and Spell
<cnd> cousteau: correct, unsupported 3d that I haven't been able to get working
<DanaG> sO, I just use the open-source ATI, instead.
<BoondoKLife> cnd: That is the the window manager. I use it one my boxes and dont have an issue.
<cousteau> (that's what I saw on their page)
<cnd> cousteau: but phoronix has been able to, so it's possible on some hardware
<cousteau> and it means no openGL
<BoondoKLife> DarkTao: Not in my case, moving windows is fine
<cnd> BoondoKLife: you use it with nouveau?
<gnomefreak> DarkTao: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1#Known%20issues
<BoondoKLife> cnd: Yup
<cousteau> well, not exactly unsupported, but experimental, iirc
<gnomefreak> nvidia^^
<jo-erlend> in the MeMenu, it's possible to write messages to your microblogging accounts, but I
<cnd> cousteau: the nouveau wiki says unsupported
<jo-erlend> I'm only able to send to facebook. What am I doing wrong?
<BoondoKLife> cnd: Only downside is conky casts a shadow, but o well
<DarkTao> gnomefreak, why link me that? O.o
<gnomefreak> DarkTao: nvidia issues are on there
<cousteau> ok, then I recalled incorrectly
<DarkTao> gnomefreak, one of them, which isnt applicable
<DanaG> I tried nouveau on a gf6100, and it went like 0.5 fps (and then froze) when moving a window.
<cousteau> "But you can read GalliumHowto  in case you are brave enough."
<gnomefreak> DarkTao: did you try one of the other 2 drivers?
<DarkTao> DanaG, does the same to me on a 7950GT
<DarkTao> gnomefreak, we're discussing noveau and metacity compositing
<gnomefreak> good luck with that ;)
<DarkTao> gnomefreak, exactly my point ;)
<_lemsx1_> i think i found it. kernel panic!
<_lemsx1_> f* me
<DanaG> heh, I read that as f-star me.
<cnd> IMHO, nouveau's features more than make up for lack of 3D when you compare it to nvidia
<cnd> but I understand that my usage scenario is different from others
<DanaG> heh, especially compared to legacy (96) drivers.
<cnd> and it may be the other way around for some
<_lemsx1_> DanaG: yeah, this is a family place. so your mind is in the right mode :-)
<DarkTao> cnd, I like eyecandy :(
<DanaG> The nvidia 96 driver seems to have only one feature: segfault the X server.
<DanaG> And every year, they update it to segfault NEW X servers!
<DarkTao> DanaG, it also reportedly creates a wormhole to 1867
<DanaG> BWAHAHAHAHA
<BoondoKLife> DarkTao: Hmm if that is the case let me grab a sports compendium and go back in time right quick.
<russ5811> i've recently upgraded to 10.04 64bit. I cannot get flash to work. i've tried to do it manually and with scripts. I've uninstalled and reinstalled ubuntu restricted extras. can someone help?
<cousteau> DanaG: well, that's the problem with new X servers, people on Nvidia have to make a new driver for them
<platius> russ5811,   http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html    there are install insturctions in the link to the release notes
<DarkTao> BoondoKLife, I did that in KDE, i created a network wormhole but all the files the other end were from 1985
<DarkTao> D
<DarkTao> BoondoKLife, malfunctioning flux capacitor I think
<russ5811> platius, i'll try it again. thanks for the link.
<cousteau> (and that driver is normally not included in the ubuntu version with that server, so I ended up installing the driver manually)
<BoondoKLife> DarkTao: Gawd, that had to have sucked. no pun intended!
<BoondoKLife> DarkTao: Im getting a lag time of about 25 years here.... WOW
<platius> russ5811,  basicly you uninstall any falah stuff, the put the downloaded *.so file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<platius> flash#
<_lemsx1_> in lucid, what event from upstart changes the screen before /etc/rcS.d is exec?
<russ5811> ok, platius, i'm back to where i started. let me ask you a clarifying question. I've got the following folder: home/.mozilla/plugins with the .so file
<russ5811> is that wrong?
 * cousteau has a subdirectory in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins to store several flash plugins, and switches them frequently
 * BoondoKLife must be lucky, never has had all these flash issues.
<platius> russ5811,   I did that /home b4 but it works well just installing it in the /usr... location sudo cp it to the dir
<russ5811> ok. i'll give it a shot.
<russ5811> thx
<platius> russ5811,   remove any flash stuff you already have installed 1st
<cousteau> BoondoKLife: I use 32 bits, but sometimes I want to try a beta, or an older version...
<cousteau> you know, the typical bug on the flash player that adobe doesn't want to fix
<russ5811> platius, is there a command line to remove the flash or should i just search "flash" in my synaptic
<platius> russ5811,   I did the synaptics to remove flash
<russ5811> ok. thanks
<priodev> sorry for the noobish question, but is it correct that an install as fresh as a Beta version gives me 200MB of Updates right after the install?
<KB1JWQ> priodev: yes.
<cousteau> priodev: the beta is really old... almost a week
<JEEBsv> and packages get updated :)
<cousteau> I got about 200 daily updates when I was in hardy beta
<Oer> incl kernel update :-)
<priodev> ok, thanks.. now.. after applying the updates left me without keyboard.. it just doesn't work.. only mouse
<russ5811> platius, sorry for all the questions here, but when i search "flash" in synaptic, it only comes up with ubuntu restricted extras. is there a way to remove flash surgically?
<priodev> that's a VMWare install, btw
<platius> russ5811,   hmm, gimme a sec
<russ5811> no prob
<platius> russ5811,  my synaptis search comes up with flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree which are not installed
<dragon> What's more stable? beta1 or latest daily?
<Sioux-33> hi i wanted to ask is there any chance to install in lucid beta udev (version 147~-6)?? i tried synaptic but cant downgrade it there
<charlie-tca> always the latest daily
<Clark3934> Hey, I'm having problems with my Intel Mobile 4 Series GM45.  When I boot on lucid, there seems to be something wrong with the window manager.  None of the minimize/maximize/etc buttons show up until I manually turn on desktop effects (enabling compiz, i guess).  Then everything works pretty well, except the colors seem to be off when I try to run any window with transparency.  However, when I restart my computer.... it reverts to its previous problem.  I 
<dragon> charlie-tca: thanks
<russ5811> platius, i had the same result. so i guess i won't worry about the ubuntu restricted extras pkg interferring.
<platius> russ5811,  sounds good
<priodev> where do I report or help debug my keyboard not working (in a vmware install) ?
<jo-erlend> it's kinda funny: Gwibber is a rich social networking client, yes? It's been shorted to "social client". But it is a rich client, which makes it a rich social client. A social client in my language, is someone who lives on welfare. :)
<jo-erlend> but should messages posted on the memenu also post to twitter?
<russ5811> platius, THANK YOU!! All it took was moving the .so from the home/.mozilla/plugin to the usr/lib/mozilla/plugin. thanks for the help and your time.
<platius> russ5811,  yw
<Sioux-33>  hi i wanted to ask is there any chance to install in lucid beta udev (version 147~-6)?? i tried synaptic but cant downgrade it there
<Oer> jo-erlend, Gwibber is a Twitter client, so yes, it is normal your post shows up at twitter.
<sroecker> hi, I noticed that I am missing os-prober (I upgraded from karmic to lucid) Shouln't it be installed by default so that grub detects other OSes?
<NinoScript> hi!
<kklimonda> Sioux-33: I wouldn't really recommend it as lucid depends on newer udev that has been configured for it.
<photon> After installing 10.04, I cannot boot the OS. Right after the BIOS messages, my monitor complains that the mode is not supported and I cannot see anything. Any idea what could cause this?
<harisund> Can someone please help me with https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueman/+bug/350479
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 350479 in blueman "A2DP doesn't automatically configure when service connects" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<harisund> oops wrong channel
<kklimonda> photon: what gpu do you have?
<photon> kklimonda: ATI (HD 4850)
<photon> kklimonda: oh wait no
<kklimonda> photon: try booting linux with nomodeset argument (press left shit during boot to get to the grub console and then follow instructions how to edit command line)
<Sioux-33> <kklimonda> just the newest use to much cpu so i wanted to downgrade it the same issue i had in karmic with udev 147 6.1 i downgraded it to udev 147 6.0 and everything was ok and i think that in lucid beta i have the same problem
<photon> kklimonda: sorry, that's the current PC I'm writing this one. The one in question has Nvidia
<photon> kklimonda: I'll try, thanks
<jo-erlend> Oer, I'm new with twitter. Should I be able to see the messages I send?
<kklimonda> Sioux-33: you should work with developers to fix the excessive cpu usage and not downgrade
<kklimonda> Sioux-33: it worked in karmic because karmic wasn't as much dependant as lucid is
<alex88> /jk/join #ubuntu
<jo-erlend> Oer, to be honest, I'm only using twitter in order to know the new social stuff in lucid. It's valuable to me, as I'll be creating videos and presentations of Lucid, so I have to know how all these stuff works.
<_lemsx1_> @#$@ plan b. removing gdm plymouth and reboot... system works fine if i start everything by hand ( init=/bin/sh single ). i can start getty on tty1, loadkeys, etc.. etc..
<alex88> damn..sorry
<Sioux-33> <kklimonda> where are those developers?
<kklimonda> Sioux-33: report a bug on the launchpad
<Sioux-33> k
<Sioux-33> tnx <kklimonda>
<Oer> Twitter is cool, to share and recieve jo-erlend, like i follow http://twitter.com/ubuntusecurity ( for vulnerabilities )
<kklimonda> I prefer mailing list for security announcements - I tend to miss tweets or dents
<jo-erlend> Oer, ... I "follow" that on the mailinglist. Aren't those security notices way too big for twitter?
<Oer> all i need is 1 word ( what program is affected ) and a shortened url in 140 characters.
<kklimonda> twitter gets a small desciptio and the link to announcement
<BluesKaj> Oer, twitter is cool ?... gawd
<jo-erlend> Twitter seems like a network for twits to me, but since we're now supporting it, I have to understand these things.
<DarkTao> hmmm is it just me or does scrolling lag out in the Ubuntu Software Centre?
<Roberj13> Is there any word on any better flash video solution,  its so slow atm..
<cdE|Woozy> DarkTao: it's a gtk bug
<DarkTao> cdE|Woozy, thanks woozy :)
<jo-erlend> Roberj13, flash video is wrong, and bad by design. You want something that's less bad, but still flash, or do you prefer WWW and HTML5?
<cdE|Woozy> DarkTao: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/524567 :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 524567 in software-center "Software list views with variable-height rows scroll slowly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Roberj13> Less bad but still flash atm, till o can find new sources to where I'm used to going coming from windows
<russ5811> anyone know how to get back the little envelope that launches empathy back by the clock if removed from the panel?
<jo-erlend> in Gwibber, there are icons to select which networks to send with. Does this affect sending from the MeMenu?
<ZykoticK9> russ5811, add "indicator applet" back to panel (right click on panel / Add to panel)
<russ5811> zykotick9, thanks
<_lemsx1_> ok, i found where the crash happens... getting closer. when udevadm trigger executes it loads something that kills the system
<platius> Roberj13,  are running 64bit lucid?
<Roberj13> Yes
<photon> kklimonda: I pressed left shift during boot, but I didn't get to the grub console. my monitor still says 'mode not supported'.
<platius> Roberj13,  Following this worked for me  http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<kklimonda> photon: you have to press it before system starts to boot - i.e. when your bios shows up (or a bit later depending on the bios)
<photon> kklimonda: yup, did that. still no effect. maybe I pressed it too early? or grub is totally messed up.
<ZykoticK9> photon, don't press shift - hold it down as computer boots
<Roberj13> Cool ill check it out
<kklimonda> right, press and hold
<platius> Roberj13,  make sure  flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree  are not installed
<platius> Roberj13,  b4 you start
<centaur5> Why is the text mode installed for Lucid now unable to detect my motherboard's sata controller automatically when Karmic used to?
<Roberj13> Platius, thanks so much ill try it when o get home
<platius> Roberj13,  good luck
<psusi> _lemsx1_: you debugging a 3 minute hang followed by timeout and emergency shell in the initramfs?  you have hardware fake raid?
<_lemsx1_> psusi: no. I'm passed initramfs at this point. when udev triggers the events, some driver loads, the screen goes to blank. and the system hangs
<_lemsx1_> psusi: i have not been able to find what it is yet
<psusi> ohh
<_lemsx1_> i think i found the sucker... viafb
<beeezn> hi, i'm using lucid with the xorg-edgers ppa for nouveau 3d support. now compiz is working fine but a would like to give gnome-shell a shot. compiled latest git and started. now it is running, but it only takes 1/4 of the screen (top left) I was told this is probably due to bleeding edge nouveau. but i've heard from people running gnome-shell just fine with nouveau
<beeezn> any ideas?
<_lemsx1_> yep. that was it!
<_lemsx1_> added blacklist viafb and now it works
<cnd> beeezn: I'd suggest heading over to #nouveau maybe? It's not likely anyone here would know since lucid will not have 3d for nouveau
<beeezn> yeah maybe a good idea. i just thought maybe somebody in here has gnome-shell running with nouveau
<cnd> beeezn: from my experiences, you're fairly lucky enough as it is :)
<beeezn> No 3D user support here <-- channel topic in #noveau :D
<cnd> I tried to get nouveau 3d through xorg-edgers without any luck
<beeezn> yes very happy with it
<beeezn> compiz runs smoothly
<beeezn> crashes a few times a day
<beeezn> but i can live with that for now
<cnd> uhhh... I'll stick with 2d then
<ubuntujenkins> has any one tried the wubi in windows 7?
<CalmvsKhaos> !Away > FFForever
<ubottu> FFForever, please see my private message
<FFForever> CalmvsKhaos, its not busy right now though ;)
<guntbert> FFForever: that applies to all ubuntu channels
<FFForever> what is the update schedule for the pre release ubuntus?, I did ~30mb this morning and another ~70mb right now in packages
<FFForever> 189mb*
<yofel> FFForever: update schedule? updates are available as new packages/fixes are uploaded and built
<cemc> I've upgraded to lucid from karmic. how to set the default theme?
<charlie-tca> cemc: System -> Preferences -> appearance
<charlie-tca> pick a them
<cemc> which one is the default?
<charlie-tca> whichever one you pick. I think lucid is radiance ?
<JoshuaL> could it cause any harm to install prelink?
<cemc> (default theme: not a fan ;) )
<charlie-tca> cemc: that the one with the purple background?
<cemc> charlie-tca: yes, that's the one
<cemc> the boot screen looks fine, the login doesn't. after login still doesn't :)
<Bittarman> so, anyone know what libgcrypt is doing when I boot? its spoiling plymouth
<sqwertle> I've had this problem for a bit now, and I can't seem to get it fixed. I've followed the guides I've found on it to the best of my ability but have not come to a solution. Upon running most programs without root I get this error Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks".
<charlie-tca> That is what comes up be default now on new installs. You might like the radiance better. It is the new light theme
<charlie-tca> cemc ^^ ^^
<cemc> yeah, that's what I tried and didn't like ;)
<cemc> human-clearlooks ftw ;)
<eko> good evening
<eko> i have a trouve with Ubuntu 10.04 beta 1, when I try to install it on my Windows platform (with wubi.exe), I reboot, I select Ubuntu on the grub menu and then a cleared grub console appear ... the kernel doesn't load, any idea ?
<Some_Person> sqwertle: That's weird. ubuntulooks was phased out years ago
<sqwertle> It came standard with either lucid or was hidden somewhere in a depository for something I downloaded
<sqwertle> Some_Person: perhaps attempting to remove it?
<Neezer> anyone here have experience with ipod touch and rhythmbox?
<Neezer> I got an error when plugging in my ipod last night, and today...something about not beign able to open null null
<Some_Person> sqwertle: ubuntulooks was completely removed in lucid
<sqwertle> Some_Person: Aside from that error when trying to apt-get install gtk2-engines-ubuntu looks I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/400788/ .
<Some_Person> sqwertle: Try installing human-theme
<jmcantrell> i can't get past the splash screen after a fresh install from the alternate cd. anyone have any ideas?
<sqwertle> Some_Person: same problem
<jmcantrell> i've tried booting into rescue mode, updating, and it still won't boot
<Some_Person> sqwertle: What does it say when you try to install human-theme?
<sqwertle> Some_Person: I should clarify, it installed correctly, but I still have the original error.
<Some_Person> sqwertle: Oh. Where does this error appear exactly?
<sqwertle> Some_Person: Upon typing "codeblocks" in terminal.
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, sqwertle Human theme was removed in Lucid, you'd need a karmic package i'm guessing
<Some_Person> ZykoticK9: It's still in the repos
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, ahh thanks - when it disappeared from available themes i'd figured they just removed it entirely.  Good to know it's still available, thanks.
<sqwertle> ZykoticK9: Hm?
<ZykoticK9> sqwertle, never mind :)
<_lemsx1_> finally got everything to work. last one was the openchrome video driver breaks the OQO
<_lemsx1_> so, blacklist viafb and use vesa for xserver
<_lemsx1_> now i need to open bugs for these problems :-)
<Some_Person> Oddly, even though the ubuntulooks engine was completely removed (including from the repos), at least 2 themes in the repos still use it
<avar> When I upgraded to 10.04 openoffice was installed even though I'd removed it before upgrading, is this a known issue or does the installer just not respect packages you may have removed in general?
<cemc> how do I prevent mysql from starting at boot? how do I disable it in upstart ?
<MindVirus> Hello.
<MindVirus> I found out what my problem was.
<avar> cemc: man update-rc.d
<MindVirus> My fstab had things that weren't on my system.
<MindVirus> What I don't know is why it caused my system to hang on plymouth indefinitely.
<MindVirus> I don't think an invalid fstab should cause locking out of everything I hold dear.
<ZykoticK9> avar, i'm guessing OOo is in the ubuntu-desktop meta package and would thus be reinstalled
<avar> ZykoticK9: Yeah, it is. I'm just wondering whether the installer shouldn't prune packages from ubuntu-desktop on upgrade that aren't installed when upgrading from an earlier version.
<cemc> avar: I was using sysv-rc-conf, but mysql is nowhere in rcX.d with S to start up, but it still starts
<avar> Which could be done reliably if the release shipped a list of packages ubuntu-desktop depended on in previous releases
<avar> cemc: what does find /etc -iname '*mysql*' look like?
<yofel> MindVirus: +1, check if there's a bug filed against mountall, it's responsible for mounting drives in fstab and many services depend on it finishing without error I think
<cemc> avar: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/400801/
<MindVirus> yofel: Mountall causes lots of issues, no?
<avar> cemc: Odd, no idea. It does seem the init system changed in 10.04, at least it whines if I do 'sudo /etc/init.d/* cmd' now
<yofel> MindVirus: could be, here it shows nfs mount error cause the network isn't up yet (shouldn't _netdev prevent that?) but continues otherwise
<yofel> *errors
<avar> cemc: There's service(8) now which still points to update-rc.d..
<yofel> avar: there still are a few old sysvinit scripts in /etc/init.d, but the new upstart scripts are (since 9.10) in /etc/init
<MindVirus> Why does mountall depend on plymouth?
<yofel> update-rc.d is still used for the existing  sys-v-init scripts
<avar> I see, I should read about upstart then
<Some_Person> I want to know why installing usplash removes gdm
<avar> I wonder if it supports user-started programs like osx's launchd..
<blackmamba> hey everyone, is anyone having issues with brightness using 10.04 netbook remix ?
<yofel> Some_Person: it was made to conflict with usplash so usplash gets properly removed for plymouth (don't ask me why though, can't remember anymore, it's been like that for a while)
<cemc> yofel: so, how do I stop mysql from starting at boot?
<Some_Person> So why not just make ubuntu-desktop conflict with it?
<Some_Person> Or make plymouth conflict with it?
<IT_man> use sysv-rc-conf
<yofel> Some_Person: like I said, don't ask me, ask in #ubuntu-devel maybe
<cemc> IT_man: we've just been through this ;) it doesn't appear in the old /etc/rcX.d/ locations, sysv-rc-conf shows it's disabled
<blackmamba> hey everyone, is anyone having issues with brightness using 10.04 netbook remix ?
<yofel> cemc: upstart has IMHO grave issues with configurability, iirc the only way to disable it is to edit the start on statement in the mysql init script in /etc/init/ for now
<blackmamba> or know how to revert to the working version in 9.10
<cemc> yofel: that's what I was afraid of ;) thanks
<yofel> there was a rumor about a system service editor, but I'm not sure if that was added or not (I use Kubuntu, not Ubuntu)
<cemc> another issue: I have an ecrypted home. it's a major PITA to boot up lucid because of this. It asks for the passphrase once, then it just waits, no error, I don't know what's happening...
<BUGabundo> evening
<yofel> hey BUGabundo, got your car moving again? ^^
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> goes tomorrow to shop
<MindVirus> yofel: Found a bug.
<MindVirus> yofel: This should be in the topic.
<MindVirus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mountall/+bug/545658/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 545658 in mountall "System fails to boot / Unclear mountall prompt." [Undecided,New]
<cemc> it seems I can't boot without 'splash quiet' settings. when i remove those I don't see a thing until it gets to the login screen
<MindVirus> At least the [SM] is actually a prompt to press S = skip? / M = maintenance part.
<MindVirus> yofel: This has caused me so many problems; you have no idea. Stupid stupid interface design.
<yofel> MindVirus: did you get the same prompt?
<MindVirus> yofel: Basically, except for CDROM.
<yofel> MindVirus: please set the bug to confirmed then
<yofel> *bug status
<dupondje> lol, I just started rythmbox, and it not apearing :)
<dupondje> stupid thing :)
<yofel> oh, my nfs mount issue is acutally known as bug 504224 :D
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504224 in mountall "NFS mounts at boot time prevent boot or print spurious errors" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504224
<Oer> rhytmbox icon right side top ?
<yofel> Oer: the icon should be part of the indicator applet (I think)
<dupondje> Oer: oh god :) indeed :p
<Blue1> yofel: there were some nfs updates in todays updates
<dupondje> damn, if you don't know that, you search to death :)
<yofel> Blue1: didn't install yet, will look in there later, but this is a bug in mountall
<yofel> the shares mount fine... once the network is up
<Blue1> yofel: owch!
<dupondje> rhytmbox is default player or ?
<yofel> and _netdev doesn't seem to do anything
<MindVirus> yofel: Can you link me to that bug I just posted?
<netbook> LucidLynx menu icons don't show up by default for the system menu... same bug was in Koala
<netbook> Of course it was an easy fix in Koala, go to 'Pref.' -> 'Appearance' -> 'Interface' tab -> check 'Show icons in menus'
<netbook> there is no 'Interface' tab in Lynx Appearance Preferences'
<yofel> MindVirus: you mean bug 545658?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545658 in mountall "System fails to boot / Unclear mountall prompt." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545658
<MindVirus> yofel: Yes.
<MindVirus> Thanks.
<netbook> What is difference between gconftool and gconftool-2
<Blue1> netbook: dunno
<Blue1> netbook: hmm man gconftool redirects to gconftool2
<drbobb> I installed today on a pc using karmic alternate installer, just the CLI preseed, and attempted to upgrade to lucid - didn't work
<Blue1> drbobb: i'm not sure why you did it that way...
<drbobb> uh, I had the karmic cd with me, and no blanks handy
<Blue1> ah --
<Blue1> i have found that upgrades usually don't go well, and backup /home/ and /etc/ and then do a fresh install
<drbobb> so I figured I'd put up a CLI karmic to avoid wasting time on d/l of packages that would be mostly replaced in the next step
<yofel> drbobb: *what* went wrong?
<drbobb> some dependency thing
<yofel> drbobb: please make sure that there's a bug filed about that, this shouldn't happen
<drbobb> btw this procedure is described on ubuntu.com as something that ought to work
<Blue1> drbobb: so you install the server version of karmic, then tried to install the gui version of lucid over the top?
<drbobb> it was about the new bootsplash framework, what's it called?
<yofel> plymouth?
<Blue1> drbobb: grub2?
<drbobb> plymouth, yeah
<netbook> heh gconf-editor is a lot like registry
<drbobb> I believe the error message hinted there might be a dependency loop
<drbobb> Blue1: almost, except of course the CLI system must be upgraded in between
<drbobb> actually that's how I do most installs, except for the version hankypanky
<drbobb> 1. CLI from CD 2. apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Blue1> drbobb: odd way to do it....
<drbobb> Blue1: think about it, it makes sense if you're on a fast net connection
<Blue1> drbobb: i just stick the cd in, answer a few questions, comeback 1/2 hour later - done
<drbobb> besides I use LVM so I need to use the textmode installer anyway
<Blue1> lvm is the windows thingy?
<drbobb> Blue1: not done yet, must upgrade to current versions before you're ready
<drbobb> LVM = logical volume manager
<Blue1> drbobb: usually what I do, like when I migrated my parents, I just copied their "my documents" folder to a dvd, and then played it back into ubuntu...
<drbobb> Blue1: setting up a server or multiuser system takes a bit more work, believe me
<Blue1> drbobb: yeah i am not there yet...
<enav> what is the meaning of this channel
<Blue1> i have multiple systems, but only 1 user - far different
<enav> is to fix beta bugs or is simple another support channet
<yofel> enav: see /topic
<enav> channeñ
<yofel> enav: mostly support, we can help you fix bugs for you too, but for bug filing you should go to #ubuntu-bugs and you can find the developers in #ubuntu-devel
<enav> thanks
<leagris> Hellow, What is the state of SSD trim command support considering it needs kernel&&(ext||jfs||btrfs) support?
<DanaG> ureadahead: Error while tracing: no such file or directory
<DanaG> no wonder my boot is so slow.
<netbook> might switch to xubuntu for this next release
<netbook> gnome has become too much of a hassle
<netbook> still can't find how to 'show icons in menus' option in gconf editor
<histo> netbook: what do you mean show icons in menus?
<Blue1> histo: took the words out of my mouth
<histo> netbook: the icons are there already you want to disable them?
<harisund> I think you can do that without gconf-editor
<netbook> No, the icons are not there for the system menu
<netbook> LucidLynx menu icons don't show up by default for the system menu... same bug was in Koala
<platius> netbook,   I believe I found them in the latest ubuntu-tweak
<netbook> Of course it was an easy fix in Koala, go to 'Pref.' -> 'Appearance' -> 'Interface' tab -> check 'Show icons in menus'
<netbook> there is no 'Interface' tab in Lynx Appearance Preferences'
<Blue1> netbook: nope there isn't
<netbook> Yea, my point exactly.
<netbook> Tried looking in gconf editor, can't seem to find it there
<Full-Polar-Fox> Hello : )))
<platius> netbook,   ya, ubuntu-tweak is where I turned the icons on
<netbook> pretty lame you need a third party app :(
<histo> netbook: how bout desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons  ?
<histo> netbook: and there is /schemas/desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons
<socket_77> Hmm, the Ubuntu Software Center seems to be missing from my menu after updating today..
<netbook> histo yea looking at that now... changing the checkbox doesn't seem to do anything
<histo> netbook: you'll prolly ahve to log out and back in
<histo> netbook: also youc an search gconf-editor
<netbook> heh already ahead of you
<histo> I just searched for icons and found those few. But I think The system and places menu are ubuntu specific not gnome.  but I could be wrong.
<netbook> My search for icons didn't turn those up... didn't click 'search also' boxes
<platius> socket_77,   have you checked the edit menus to see if got unchecked?
<netbook> icons still not up for some reason
<socket_77> platius: hmm, I didn't uncheck it, but I'll check there, thanks
<socket_77> platius: I'm also missing most of the openoffice menu entires as well
<jmcantrell> how do i change the grub menu now?
<platius> socket_77,   wow
<socket_77> platius: yeah
<socket_77> weird
<cdE|Woozy> netbook: I just checked /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons and got all the icons, cluttering the menus again ;)
<Blue1> jmcantrell: http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=193 ?
<CalmvsKhaos> im getting a lot of 404 errors, whats a good mirror? Apperantly the one i was using no longer works
<jmcantrell> Blue1: no
<Blue1> jmcantrell: ;-(
<jmcantrell> i don't want to download a tool to have to edit grub
<socket_77> platius: Interesting, after I fired up the Menu Editor, everything's back now.
<netbook> Alright, I got it. Wonder why they took out interface menu.
<platius> socket_77,   yuk
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: check sofware sources and select the one it recommends you
<CalmvsKhaos> yeah im running a test now
<CalmvsKhaos> thx
<netbook> What are the benefeits of gnome over xfce?
<platius> CalmvsKhaos,   osuosl always seems strong
<charlie-tca> netbook: simplicity
<CalmvsKhaos> platius, where are they located?
<bullgard> [grub2, vga16fb] How can I  select a smaller font in my virtual console?
<yofel> charlie-tca: wasn't it supposed to be the other way  around?
<jmcantrell> i found something strange. if try to boot as normal, it hangs. if i turn off the plymouth splash screen, it boots fine. what could be the problem?
<platius> CalmvsKhaos,   oregon state  oopen source labs
<bullgard> netbook: Much more help in case of trouble.
<charlie-tca> Nope
<CalmvsKhaos> oh ok im just a bit south in california that might work thanks platius
<charlie-tca> xfce never declared the easiest to do anything, but gnome keeps trying to cut out your options
<Pretto> what is the correct package to file a bug about this? http://laudecioliveira.org/blog/?p=230
<platius> CalmvsKhaos,   I think linus hangs there
<Blue1> well they cut off my cox this week but that was there error
<netbook> they be cutting my interface menu now
<charlie-tca> It is harder to set xubuntu up, but it works on older equipment
<CalmvsKhaos> isnt linus in finland?
<jmcantrell> anyone?
<CalmvsKhaos> or something
<Blue1> their switched digital network is incompatible with my system
<maco> CalmvsKhaos: born there, lives in portland, i believe
<yofel> ah
<charlie-tca> CalmvsKhaos: linus is in portland, ore, usa, I believe
<CalmvsKhaos> cool
<netbook> Gnome seems to choke when the going gets tough. Even though I had a great machine, if I am copying files over and moving windows, it seems to choke
<Blue1> netbook yeah you sound like you're missins some updates - had same problem last wek
<netbook> Blue1, I keep up-to-date with Update Manager... I am running ubuntu stock gnome
<netbook> Maybe gnome 3 is better
<CalmvsKhaos> how to get gnome 3?
<netbook> build it yourself, LL won't be running it iirc
<Blue1> netbook: yesterday I had to run the update manager 3 times and reboot once to get all the updates - today I had to run updatemanager twice to get all the updates (the reboot was because of a new kernel)
<bullgard> Pretto: gnome-session
<CalmvsKhaos> ah thats too bad
<yofel> gnome-shell is in lucid if someone wants to test it
<Pretto> bullgard: thank you
<netbook> I updated kernel last week (miss the notification icon as well, sniffle)
<netbook> VirtualBox Guest Additions don't work with LL beta
<netbook> btw
<Blue1> yeah the gnome-typing-monitor icon is missing for me last week it was the speaker icon
<netbook> actually lokos like there is a workaround: http://maxolasersquad.blogspot.com/2010/03/ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx-alpha-in.html
<CalmvsKhaos> vmware tools installs automatically with LL :)
<Blue1> then to get the sound to work, I have to jiggle the volume control in the speaker, otherwise it crackles really bad.
<aboSamoor> any news regarding GMA500 Poulsbo ? it is not working with 10.04 on dell netbook
<yofel> aboSamoor: I think there's only the vesa driver for those cards, as there's no driver that works with the lucid kernel and X server
<petn-randall> Hi
<aboSamoor> yofel, do you think that would be the latest situation for the release ?
<yofel> aboSamoor: no idea, news about poulsbo are rare, you could ask in #ubuntu-x if you want to make sure
<petn-randall> hi
<luderson> Hi!!!! Im using lucy beta 1 - Kubuntu - and Im trying to hide the firefox menu bar... but I dont find the option... is it working???
<CalmvsKhaos> Lucy? You mean Lucid?
<jmcantrell> i'm unable to manually mount any luks drives with cryptsetup. it asks for the sudo password and immediately exits. any ideas?
<rickfosb> aboSamoor, Currently running 10.04 on my net book with same result;  its usable with 4:3 aspect.  I keep scanning the feeds for information...
<petn-randall> what do I need to do to so I can upload packages to Ubuntu Lucid?
<petn-randall> Is there some kind of mentoring program like in Debian?
<luderson> ops, lucid.. sry
 * Crashbit to sleep
<CalmvsKhaos> Although Lucy sounds better than Lucid, silly names, badgers, lynx's, please no more animal names!!! /rant  :)
<CalmvsKhaos> lets leave mac OS have their animal names, tiger, Leopard, Ubuntu is better than that!
<Some_Person> Is there any way to hold back a package (i.e. make update-manager ignore it)?
<Some_Person> I have the karmic version of one package installed so that tilp works
<harisund> I am not sure, but there's something called "apt-pinning" but it's an advanced topic. I am hoping someone can suggest something easier
<Some_Person> Having this package makes update-manager always prompt me for a "partial upgrade", probably because lucid's tilp2 has dependency problems
<lucian_> i have a qustion about the boot up, lucid wants to always check my drivers for errors on every boot up. is this normal of a bug?
<lucian_> drives for error*
<lucian_> not drivers, sorry for the typo
<yofel> it is indeed possible with apt-pins and aptitude can hold packages too, no idea if update-manager can do tht
<yofel> *taht
<Some_Person> The actual karmic package is 'libticalcs2-7'
<yofel> *that
<CalmvsKhaos> i installed kubuntu-desktop updated it, restarted, now i cannot use keyboard to even log in
<yofel> that sounds more like an issue with X
<CalmvsKhaos> its in vmware though
<CalmvsKhaos> should work
<lucian_> lucid wants to check my drives for errors on every boot up, is this becuase my partitions(lvm, encrypted) are not being shutdown correctly during shutdown?
<CalmvsKhaos> *sigh* guess its back to gnome for meh! :(
<yofel> lucian_: if a partition isn't unmounted during shutdown it will be marked unclean which will trigger a fsck on next boot
<yofel> won't be marked clean to be more accurate
<lucian_> hmmm ok so they're not unmounted correctly
<lucian_> is there a way to trace it?
<yofel> could be, but I'm no expert on boot/shutdown
<lucian_> ok but no one else is having their drives being checked all the time?
<yofel> lucian_: there is a bug filed against mountall I think that sounds similiar
<CalmvsKhaos> howcome kde --replace isnt working? i just installed KDE
<CalmvsKhaos> installed Kubuntu-desktop
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: huh? what are you trying to do?
<lucian_> yofel: aw ok, yeah becuase i've got lucid installed on an encrypted lvm so there might some bugs there
<CalmvsKhaos> welli cant boot into kde using the login screen so i booted into gnome thinking i could start it using kde or kdm --replace
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: if you want to login to kde go to the login screen and select kde (you can use gdm for that)
<Oer> CalmvsKhaos, select KDE @ login.
<CalmvsKhaos> i did
<CalmvsKhaos> :(
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: the login still fails if you use gdm?
<jmcantrell> i'm unable to manually mount any luks drives with cryptsetup. it asks for the sudo password and immediately exits. any ideas?
<lucian_> jmcantrell: does it crash if you do a luksDump?
<CalmvsKhaos> yeah keyboard not working in login screen
<jmcantrell> lucian_: no
<lucian_> just on luksOpen?
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: how did you login to gnome then?
<jmcantrell> lucian_: yes
<DarkTao> good evening
<jmcantrell> lucian_: odd though. i can mount the drives through gnome, just not over the command line
<lucian_> jmcantrell: hmmm strange i just did a luksopen on an encrypted lvm and it worked
<lucian_> what if you reinstall it?
<jmcantrell> lucian_: i'll try that.
<CalmvsKhaos> yofel, on the kde login screen you can select terminal thats how i got in, but now both the gnome and kde login not working
<smerz> h4f, the new look is within a package which is in the repository. Maybe google for that one
<smerz> dunno about the package name
<h4f> I have upgraded to Beta. Where is the new Gnome Look ? how do I change back pidgin font size. now its to small
<smerz> could be a theme too though :)
<h4f> smerz:yeap I tried it in karmik. But I told when I will upgrade it will be the default one
<smerz> i'm not running lucid. and it doesn't want to run in virtualbox for some reason so I don't know much more than that :)
<thon0925> I've been running 10.04 since alpha 3, but recently an update seems to have updated the bootloader from grub-legacy to grub2, which crashes and causes a reboot loop (on RAID 0), how can I revert it back to grub-legacy?
<h4f> smerz I guess it doesn't run in virtualbox because of default compiz
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: that still sounds like an issue with X then, or kdm / gdm messing with each other, not sure
<lucian_> i dont mean to sound like an rtard but i forgot the command to unmount the lvm group so i can do the luksClose on it
<jmcantrell> ok my monitor just went to sleep and now all i have is a black screen with a cursor
<CalmvsKhaos> yofel yeah, could be something with vmware
<h4f> I don't have sound volume icon any more:(
<yofel> thon0925: you could try to mount the system from a live disk, chroot into it and install 'grub', but please remember to file a bug on launchpad against grub2 about your issue
<h4f> and there is no applet for doing that
<thon0925> I used the super grub disk, so I'm in the system now
<DanaG> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-17-generic_2.6.32-17.999~git20100321.4d950853~xorgedgers_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/compat_firmware.sh', which is also in package linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-16-generic 0
<yofel> h4f: the sound icon is part of the indicator applet now
<thon0925> looks like the windows system partition got corrupted somehow
<h4f>  yofel: hm. just added indicator applet. so how do I change my sound from that ?
<yofel> h4f: it should appear there, if not wait for someone else to answer (I use KDE)
<h4f>  yofel: how to safely launch new look gnome-shell --replace with root or user privliges ?
<francis> hey I receive this when attempting to install todays build via USB - GLIB WARNING ** GLib - getpwuid_r(): failed due to unknown user id (0)
<Guest5325> anyone have an idea what I could do or a workaround would be good
<yofel> h4f: user I think, gnome shouldn't run as root
<h4f> yofel:  the applet itself appease but there is no way to set volume in there
<yofel> h4f: maybe pulseaudio isn't running properly? do you get any sound?
<h4f> yeap
<yofel> hm
<lucian_> i jsut realized my system is bugging and it might be due to the unclean shutdown, right now the entire system is read only even to root/sudo
<lucian_> that happened yesterday too
<lucian_> i cant install anything
<lucian_> nor remove
<lucian_> it just now triggered apport
<cousteau> I find it very annoying the way numeric pads work on laptops, when they're shared with alphanumeric pad: if the num lock is on you can't write the letters UIOJKLM, and if it's off you have to press Fn+Shift+U instead of just Fn+U in order to write a 4
<cousteau> so I did a small script that fixes this and packed it in a .deb
<cousteau> is there something useful I can do with the .deb? I tried to follow the SponsorshipProcess wiki, but got lost when trying to report a bug
<cozziemoto> hey guys...is grub2 absolutely necessary to run plymouth?
<yofel> cousteau: if you want to add a package to the ubuntu archive you should ask the MOTU foks in #ubuntu-motu for the process
<yofel> *folks
<cousteau> k ,thx
<lucian_> just filed Bug #546517
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546517 in firestarter "package firestarter (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: unable to securely remove '/etc/firestarter.dpkg-new': Read-only file system" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546517
<lucian_> but its not firestarter, the system became read only
<lucian_> gonnd rboot
<CalmvsKhaos> how would i start kde? I'm already logged in, startx starts gnome not kde
<TecnoBrat> how long did an upgrade from 9.10 take for you guys (minus the download, just the installing bit)
<TecnoBrat> curious what I've got myself into, lol
<DanaG> cousteau: do you have a bug report for that numlock issue?
<cousteau> nope, don't know what package it's related so I can't submit it
<TecnoBrat> cousteau: you don't happen to have the option to use the number pad as a mouse enabled do you?
<cousteau> TecnoBrat: no, I think I don't
<Andre_Gondim> is there any tip to connect ubuntu one?
<yofel> TecnoBrat: I don't have it enabled either, and I too have to press Fn+Shift+U
<DanaG> same here.
<cousteau> the problem is that the numlock is disabled by default; and enabling it (with numlockx, for example) makes the right part of the alphanumeric pad behave as a num pad
<TecnoBrat> was just a stab in the dark ... I had that issue on karmic and it drove me nuts until I figured it out
<cousteau> this is, with numlock off, Fn+U is a left arrow key, not a 4
<yofel> the numpad works fine once I press Fn+NumLk, but that's impractical most of the time
<yofel> indeed o.O
<charlie-tca> Andre_Gondim: not really, should be just install ubuntuone-client packages
<charlie-tca> It runs in the background in lucid
<CalmvsKhaos> how come nautilus is no longer the default File manager?
<yofel> CalmvsKhaos: it should be in gnome
<Blue1> CalmvsKhaos: they changed it to?
<charlie-tca> It isn't?
<CalmvsKhaos> pcman
<lucian_> just discovered another bug: when lucid does an fcheck on any of the drives, it reboots after the percentage is complete
<TecnoBrat> well the option I'm talking about is barried in the accessibility prefs on karmic ... I don't have lucid installed yet (working on it) :)
<lucian_> at least on my system
<CalmvsKhaos> on 9.10 mine changed to pcman
<yofel> lucian_: if it had to fix fs errors it might need to reboot
<h4f>  is there a way to place minimised and close buttons where they where ?
<h4f>  what was the reason to place them in left corner ?
<TecnoBrat> and I can't type
<Blue1> CalmvsKhaos: mine has always defualted to nautilus --
<Blue1> h4f: hellifino
<cousteau> yofel: that's what I mean, with my script you don't need to enable the num lock , it re-maps e.g. KP_Left to KP_4
<lucian_> its constantly wanting to check all the drives for errors on every boot up and sometimes the system goes into read only too
<CalmvsKhaos> yeah mine has too until a couple days ago Blue1
<yofel> h4f: you can, for the reason: there is one, and there's a huge discussion/flame war going on about it
<Blue1> CalmvsKhaos: 32 or 64 bit system?
<h4f> Blue1:  what about  hellifino ?
<Blue1> h4f: hell if I know
<h4f>  yofel:  where can I read pros and cons?
<charlie-tca> h4f: http://blog.daviey.com/blogroll/anything-but-the-buttons.html
<h4f> charlie-tca: thanks
<CalmvsKhaos> blue1 64 bit
<yofel> h4f: bug 532633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<yofel> h4f: see the bug descriptions for 2 workarounds
<yofel> -s
<TecnoBrat> cousteau: what does Shift+Numlock do?
<cousteau> TecnoBrat: enable the numlock, which can be really annoying if you want to write letters shared with the num pad
<yofel> TecnoBrat: here, paste. (as NumLk is the same button as Insert)
<cousteau> UIOJKLM
<h4f> yofel:  Well I am not sure yet if I want to place them back. If I will find out that there is a good reason for them to be in the left corner
<cousteau> oh, Shift+Numlock? no idea
<TecnoBrat> cousteau: I mean .. does that fix your issue, try it
<TecnoBrat> cause that disables / enables changing 4 into a -> etc
<TecnoBrat> err 4 into a <-
<yofel> nope, pressing shift+numlk is paste here, and I still have to press fn-shift-u for a 4
<cousteau> TecnoBrat: nice, now I know how to enable the "control mouse with numpad" feature. It has absolutely nothing to do with my problem.
<DarkTao> not sure if this is possible, but can you assign a keyboard key in GNOME to act like the CD eject key on a mac keyboard?
<cousteau> when I say left arrow key, I mean left arrow key, as in you're writing and the keyboard cursor moves one character to the left
<cousteau> not as if you move the mouse
<cousteau> next time I'll use 0/Insert as an example
<cousteau> or 1/End
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-25
<h4f> I can't sort applications in app store by Rating
<Neezer> anyone here familliar with ipods and rhythmbox? I'm having a problem getting mine connected.
<h4f> by anythink actually
<daniskami> DarkTao: try binding a key to `eject'
<DarkTao> daniskami, in keyboard shortcuts?
<daniskami> DarkTao: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/10/24/ejectclose-cd-or-dvd-media-with-shell-command/
<daniskami> DarkTao: yes
<DarkTao> daniskami, thanks buddy
<DarkTao> daniskami, yay, it works :D
<daniskami> DarkTao: you're welcome :)
<cousteau> seems that everybody is sleeping on #ubuntu-motu...
<cousteau> or maybe I didn't explain myself right in there
<fatum> 10.04's performance is really nice, however some applications that use Open GL are terribly slow.  GTK+ recordMyDesktop is also very slow.  The applications ran fine on 9.10, could it be a problem with my card?  Radeon HD 3200
<cousteau> fatum: maybe you have desktop effects or composition making OpenGL slow
<zachster10> Ubuntu one stopped working for me
<fatum> cousteau:  I'm using desktop effects, however open gl performance was still great on 9.10 with the advanced effects enabled.
<cousteau> oh
<DarkTao> daniskami, ok some strange behaviour with eject command. it doesn't eject the disc :S
<DarkTao> daniskami, it unmounts the dj, then does nothing, if i press it again it
<fatum> Even with the effects turned off, still terrible open gl performance
<fatum> on some applications
<daniskami> DarkTao: it umounts but doesn't eject?
<DarkTao> daniskami, yes
<DarkTao> daniskami, if i press the key a second time, it then ejects, but the tray closes straight away LOL
<daniskami> DarkTao: that's strange indeed
<DarkTao> i have 0.3 seconds to insert a different disc :P
<daniskami> DarkTao: does this happen all the time?
<DarkTao> daniskami, well i only just made a keybind for it... but if a disc is in the tray and mounted, the eject button on the front wont do anything
<DarkTao> i assume its a linux caveat?
<daniskami> yes, it is necessary to unmount it, but `eject' should handle that
<DarkTao> daniskami, eject simply unmounts the disc
<daniskami> there's also `eject -T' which opens the tray when it's closed and vice versa
<DarkTao> daniskami, if used a 2nd time, it ejects the tray, then closes again
<daniskami> DarkTao: I have no idea why it does :(
<DarkTao> daniskami, weird
<DarkTao> someone just severed the interwebs cables running beneath the atlantic LOL
<CalmvsKhaos> LMAO
<Hellow> Hello, other side of Freenode.
<yofel> ^^
<DarkTao> either that or my DeLorean just created a rift in space-time
<Hellow> DarkTao: So that explains it.
<maccam94> are there any known problems with php in 10.04?
<maccam94> so far i've had issues doing two separate things with it today
<kklimonda> have you checked launchpad?
<maccam94> figured it out, php.ini had all sorts of stuff disabled because it's a development version
<root___> need a bit a help, i ned to install an older version of the kernel 2.6.31-20 would be prefered
<root___> how would i roll back?
<FeasibilityStudy> I am getting this problem on Lucid when trying to do a system upgrade
<FeasibilityStudy> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<FeasibilityStudy> and when I run the command, I get this error:
<FeasibilityStudy> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-17-generic
<FeasibilityStudy> dpkg: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FeasibilityStudy> and when I try to even do an update I get the same error and the update won't complete
<Fudge> hi
<Fudge> hi, i know this question  isnt exactly on topic now, but were there reported errors in alpha3 when moving large amounts of files please?
<charlie-tca> you would have to check launchpad to be sure
<SpudDogg> Can someone tell me if there is anything wrong with editing '/etc/apt/sources.list', replacing karmic with lucid instead of using 'update-manager'?
<SpudDogg> (then of course apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade)
<FeasibilityStudy> Does anyone of the hundreds of people here not know anything about my above errors?
<charlie-tca> SpudDogg: You would need to comment out anything unofficial until after the upgrade
<charlie-tca> but other than that, it should work. It just takes more effort
<SpudDogg> charlie-tca:  right, assuming only the actual ubuntu repos are being used
<charlie-tca> SpudDogg: should work fine, then
<FeasibilityStudy> SpudDogg: Wont do you much good because the lucid update/upgrade process is screwed
<SpudDogg> is that why im getting http://pastebin.com/2S42xj4B ?
<Fudge> whoops loL
<Fudge> copying from ntfs drive internal, to ext2 partition internall, diffsata drives on alpha3 i at times get complete os freezes
<TecnoBrat> FeasibilityStudy: define screwed?
<TecnoBrat> I just started it like ... oh 4 hours ago
<TecnoBrat> I'm hoping its almost done, haha
<centaur5> Why isn't Lucid detecting SATA drives that all other releases were able to work with?
<charlie-tca> FeasibilityStudy: perhaps it is bug 540686
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540686 in initramfs-tools "update-initramfs fails in mkinitramfs with "cpio: ./different/files: Cannot stat: No such file or directory"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540686
<FeasibilityStudy> charlie-tca: yeah it might be.
<FeasibilityStudy> but since I cant update or upgrade my system I wonder how I will get the fix pushed to me?
<jeiworth> hi @ll
<kklimonda> SpudDogg: update-manager does some things that simple dist-upgrade can't
<FeasibilityStudy> oh well, looks like a major bug in lucid..I should of expected that with Beta..  But its a pretty major bug
<kklimonda> FeasibilityStudy: you should subscribe to the bug and wait for a manual way of fixing it
<FeasibilityStudy> kklimonda: That bug looks like it is for Karmic, not Lucid
<kklimonda> bug 540686 is definitely for lucid and not fixed yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540686 in initramfs-tools "update-initramfs fails in mkinitramfs with "cpio: ./different/files: Cannot stat: No such file or directory"" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540686
<kklimonda> FeasibilityStudy: if it's not this error you should paste more of your error to the pastebin.com so we can take a look at it
<kklimonda> the part you have pasted is just a result of something else being broken
<FeasibilityStudy> kklimonda: Ok I will pastebin everything here in a sec..
<FeasibilityStudy> kklimonda: http://pastebin.com/9my3d2A7
<FeasibilityStudy> that is what happens when I run "sudo aptitude update"
<kklimonda> result of sudo dpkg --configure -a is more interesting
<FeasibilityStudy> kklimonda: Here is what happens when i run "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<FeasibilityStudy> http://pastebin.com/DzY0YC9g
<FeasibilityStudy> And here is what happens when I run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<FeasibilityStudy> http://pastebin.com/KNxbmRTC
<kklimonda> run sudo update-initramfs -v -u -k 2.6.32-17-generic
<FeasibilityStudy> kklimonda: http://pastebin.com/2R76Bpfw
<kklimonda> you should probably report it and attach this logs to the bug
<kklimonda> use ubuntu-bug initramfs-tools
<FeasibilityStudy> kklimonda: I should report a new bug?  You not think this is related to the other one?
<kklimonda> I don't understand where does Killed come from
<kklimonda> it doesn't look like it
<FeasibilityStudy> what is ubuntu-bug initramfs-tools?
<kklimonda> it is a tool that is going to collect some data that may be useful for developers and then open a browser window for you to finish bug reporting
<FeasibilityStudy> how do I run it?
<kklimonda> ubuntu-bug initramfs-tools from terminal will do the trick
<FeasibilityStudy> ok got it
<FeasibilityStudy> BTW, I have been having kernel crashes on occaission when I start my PC
<FeasibilityStudy> but I havent been able to get a backtrace because it keeps wanting me to test the upstream kernel..I am no kernel dev so I have no clue how to do that
<kklimonda> no idea here
<FeasibilityStudy> kklimonda: Ok here is my bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/546599
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546599 in initramfs-tools "initramfs-tools on 2.6.32-17 will not install properly" [Undecided,New]
<MindVirus> Hey. I don't have any VTs.
<MindVirus> Actually when I try to use a VT I get weird graphics errors.
<MindVirus> ...?
<ironm> hi ... one question .. typo3 4.3.1 (ubuntu 10.04 beta1 amd64) ... the following error .. any idea where to look ? .. TNX in advance :-)
<ironm> PHP Fatal error:  session_start(): Failed to initialize storage module: files (path: ) in /usr/share/typo3/typo3_src-4.3/typo3/index.php on line 122
<TecnoBrat> I would check your php.ini, specifically the part about session stores.
<ironm> hi TecnoBrat .. I had .. but didn't find anything "unusual"
<TecnoBrat> session.save_path to be more exact
<ironm> ok .. TNX :-)
<TecnoBrat> but thats a php error .. you'd be better off checking php resources for help
<ironm> TecnoBrat: ;session.save_path = "/tmp"
<ironm> how to check the resources for help TecnoBrat ?
<ironm> TecnoBrat: /etc/typo3-dummy/apache.conf - line php_admin_value open_basedir ... - I have added "/tmp/:" after open_basedir
<Dracari> is the TI PCI1620 Card reader issue Fixed in 10.4?
<eric1982> Any one else use Hydrogen on Ubuntu 10.4 and notice sound sound quality issues. (Crackly) music and video audio seems fine
<sqwertle> I seem to be having trouble with UbuntuLooks not letting me open some programs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/400931/
<TecnoBrat> wow .. having the ppa nvidia driver sure caused a crapton of problems upgrading heh
<ZykoticK9> eric1982, do you notice the issue with any of the demo files?
<ZykoticK9> TecnoBrat, any time you upgrade you should disable all non-core repositories/PPAs
<TecnoBrat> ZykoticK9: the problem was that the driver I was using is higher than any driver version in lucid
<TecnoBrat> and has versions of mplayer, and other stuff
<TecnoBrat> after I downgraded all of those, now its fine
<ZykoticK9> TecnoBrat, back to my point :)
<TecnoBrat> the repos were disabled, I actually had to downgrade the packages manually after the upgrade
<TecnoBrat> infact they are still disabled
<ZykoticK9> ummm, good to know then!
<eric1982> zykotick9 yeah
<eric1982> thats where I noticed it
<ZykoticK9> eric1982, in all of them?  All the ones I tried didn't seem to have any audio issues
<csgeek> I install lucid on a macbook pro and I'm trying to install sun-java.  I enabled the partner repo..and It's still not showing up.  Anything I'm missing?
<ZykoticK9> csgeek, it's certainly in the partner repo
<eric1982> I am just getting a really crakley sound
<csgeek> I already enabled the partner repo..
<ZykoticK9> eric1982, it doesn't seem to be an issue with Hydrogen
<eric1982> what would you suggest I look at? I am not having issues with any of my music files or video
<ZykoticK9> csgeek, apt-cache policy sun-java6-plugin -- Candidate: 6.18-2 -- lucid/partner Packages
<ZykoticK9> eric1982, sorry i really don't have any suggestions for you, good luck man.
<ZykoticK9> csgeek, did you run "sudo apt-get update" after enabling partner?
<Jeff91> My 10.04 system cannot see/print a test page to the printer attached to my 9.10 system. I selected the make and model but when I tell it to run off the test page tells me it can't find the printer. Any suggestions?
<TecnoBrat> csgeek: I heard someone say earlier if they adjust the volume, they don't get crackles
<TecnoBrat> errr ...
<Jeff91> csgeek EEE PC?
<TecnoBrat> eric1982: ^^
<csgeek> oops.. figured out my bug
<csgeek> It was set to karmic
<csgeek> at least I'm fairly sure that would fix it.
<eric1982> ZykoticK9 played with my preferences > Audio System and changed it from auto to OSS and then my device
<eric1982> ZykoticK9 That seemed to fix it
<eric1982> not sure why
<ZykoticK9> eric1982, nice!
<eric1982> ZykoticK9 and TecnoBrat Thanks for the help, It was greatly appreciated
<ZykoticK9> eric1982, thanks for having the issue - now i have a new toy to play with :)
<chandru_in> I killed notify-osd manually once.  Now ever if I restart the system, notifications do not get hidden (not using compiz) on mouseover instead it get a black border.  How do I fix this?
<AbortD> is it possible to switch empathy with pidgin in lucids and have the little envelope icon to control it
<frybye> Any information on compat. of 10.4 mit Sun V-Box?
<crimsun> frybye: more specifically?
<crimsun> 3,1,4 should work fine with 10.04
<AlcariTheMad1> how do i revert the min/max/close buttons to their old positions(the right side of the window)?
<Rave1> AlcariTheMad1,  if you install
<Rave1> ubuntu Tweak
<chandru_in> After yesterday's update I also notice that I'm unable to click anything under notifications and since notifications don't have any option to close manually I'm having to wait till it times out.  Is this a known issue in the update?
<Rave1> AlcariTheMad1,    there is an app in Ubuntu Tweak that will fix that
<Gnimsh> hi there
<Gnimsh> So I'm in konversation, and I was trying to accept a DCC but the file would not write to my home folder
<Gnimsh> i renamed it multiple times
<Gnimsh> tried xchat
<Gnimsh> pidgin
<Gnimsh> same problem
<Gnimsh> then ran konversation as root and it worked.
<Gnimsh> I shouldn't have to do run it as root to make that work
<DanaG> Gnimsh: looks like an "AppArmor" issue, perhaps?
<frybye> crimsun: 3.1.4 does not seem able to set up the client additions correctly with 10.4?
<Gnimsh> DanaG, no idea
<Gnimsh> I haven't touched apparmor
<DanaG> try finding where konversation binary lives, and then sudo aa-complain that path.
<Gnimsh> not output
<Gnimsh> no*
<frybye> re: gwibber - I don't seem able to find any place to enter my pw for access to flicker - so gwibber of course cant access the service - any tips?
<DanaG> Gnimsh: that command is expected to give no output.
<DanaG> But now try konversation as non-root again.
<Gnimsh> ok
<Gnimsh> brb
<Gnimsh> ok that worked
<happyface> how do I dl a whole subversion revision locally?
<Gnimsh> so I don't understand how firefox can save my tabs each session, but it can't save a file to my home folder
<AlcariTheMad1> Rave1: thanks, that fixed it
<kassah_> mysql-server: Depends: mysql-server-5.1 but it is not going to be installed   E: Broken package
<kassah_> is there a way to get more information as to what's going on there?
<kassah_> that's when I try to install mysql-server
<Gnimsh> DanaG, is this aa-complain command per session or permanent?
<DanaG> I believe it's permanent -- but perhaps file a bug on konversation not being allowed to write to home dir.
<DanaG> Or check for an existing bug.
<DanaG> an example title: "AppArmor blocks Konversation from saving to home dir"
<DanaG> the package to file against would probably be either Konversation, or apparmor-profiles, or both.
<Gnimsh> I had just installed some updates today and didn't restart, and I think that may have had something to do with it
<Gnimsh> I also couldn't save files from firefox to home, pidgin failed to log my conversations
<Gnimsh> etc
<Gnimsh> I think i noticed it first in konversation though
<DanaG> weird.
<Gnimsh> now firefox saves as does pidgin
<DanaG> maybe it wasn't really apparmor....
<DanaG> if the whole home dir was RO, that would do it.
<DanaG> (RO = Read-Only)
<Gnimsh> i don't believe that was it because home is on a separate partition and I watched the installer take ownership of the whole partition
<perscitus> Panel in Kubuntu is well.. doesnt work in vbox.
<DanaG> Gnimsh: if the journal had an error, it would have remounted /home RO.
<DanaG> ... most likely.
<perscitus> my bad.
<Gnimsh> i don't believe there was an error
<FeasibilityStudy> anyone else having issues with initramfs-tools being broken on Lucid?
<Gnimsh> I just installed app armor notifications forlater though
<Gnimsh> FeasibilityStudy, let me know how to run it and i'll check
<FeasibilityStudy> Well Gnimsh, whenever I try to update or upgrade my system via aptitude, I can't because initramfs-tools is broken and I get errors.
<Gnimsh> ah
<FeasibilityStudy> and dpkg stops with an error
<DanaG> Gnimsh: oh, and to undo the aa-complain, "aa-enforce"
<Gnimsh> i just use the update manager
<Gnimsh> DanaG, that is per application or system-wide?
<DanaG> sudo aa-enforce /usr/bin/konversation (or whatever path)
<nixpet> Hey all, I have a question regarding ubuntu 10.04 64 bit install and it giving a cannot create ext4 error on my drive when trying to do a fresh install, and the hard drives are good. Anyone have any hints?
<DanaG> same as aa-complain.
<Gnimsh> So FeasibilityStudy are you updating from the CLI instead of update mnager?
<Gnimsh> k thanks
<FeasibilityStudy> Gnimsh: I am on Kubuntu
<FeasibilityStudy> and yeah I am using aptitude
<Blue11> i need to boot into recovery mode in 10.4 but grub just boots and never gives me the option
<Gnimsh> why not use the update manager?
<Gnimsh> I don't use kde so i can't really suggest much else
<Gnimsh> there sure are lots of updates being pushed out every day for the beta
<Blue11> i need to create the /home mount point on my 2nd drive, and I can't get ther from here
<Gnimsh> try from the live cd
<git__> anybody test out suspend and resume on ubuntu 10.04?
<alkisg> Any known problems with firefox not starting (with no error messages) after yesterday's updates?
<alkisg> Hmmm it does run in safe mode...
<DanaG> argh, stupid ureadahead.
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> "no such file or directory"
<DanaG> it wants /sys/kernel/debug/tracing/events/fs/do_sys_open/enable -- doesn't exist on drm-next kernel.
<AbortD> i have spiky25
<spiky25> and does it work well for now ?
<AbortD> sure does
<AbortD> works great for me
<AbortD> i got it because it works better than karmic does for me
<AbortD> since i use ati and amd hardware
<AbortD> and atheros
<spiky25> nice by the way ati xpress 200M/ Xpress 1150 256 Mo work well on it ?
<DanaG> xpress 200m sucks everywhere, even in Windows.  =þ
<AbortD> lol
<AbortD> spiky it should i use a radeon 3200 hd
<spiky25> I'm on Archlinux lxde for now but Lubuntu 10.04 caught a lot of my interest if it have 64 bits version, I'm all in !!!
<AbortD> i would be i love it
<AbortD> nice integration with messengers too
<spiky25> Can't change it for now, I got a laptop ...
<AbortD> same spiky
<DanaG> anyway, the hardware I have is Mobility HD3650.
<AbortD> i want to buy another laptop :D
<DanaG> http://hpfansite.com/hp-elitebook/ati-firepro-m5800-appears-elitebook-8540w-dreamcolor/#comments
 * DanaG is a big fan of the EliteBook line... they're badass.
<AbortD> :P
<spiky25> I won't buy a laptop again, surely an HTPC will be my next eden !!!
<AbortD> HTPC?
<DanaG> home theater PC.
<AbortD> oooo
<DanaG> Too bad Digital Cable demands Windows Media Center.
<spiky25> mid ATX tower ...
<spiky25> DanaG I will keep a multi-boot anyway
<AbortD> thats what im doing with my laptop since it came with windows 7
<DanaG> same here... though mine came with Vista.
<AbortD> i figured if i pay for it i may as well use it
<spiky25> Windows FLP/Windows 7 ultimate 64 bits/Archlinux 64 bits (lxde)/*hackintosh*
<AbortD> windows flp?
<AbortD> hackintosh?
<DanaG> hackintosh?
<DanaG> bleh.  I can't stand OS X.
<spiky25> FLP = Fundamentals for legacy pcs, it's based on windows xp embeded ...
<AbortD> hmmmm
<spiky25> lightweight and just what I need nothing more, not too slim also and well supported (Msdnaa license)
<AbortD> hm i will bbiaf im hungry
<Tricia> 10.04 is ignoring my noauto, and drives which are outside of /media are showing up in nautilus
<Tricia> noauto in fstab
<Tricia> When I log in it attempts to mount everything
<lappie> can i run ubuntu 10.04 on a cd like ubuntu 9.10?
<git__> anyone know how I can get to the grub menu when booting up?
<DanaG> escape, or shift?
<lappie> i think its e or c or tab or something
<git__> let me try ... have to reboot
<lappie> can i run ubuntu 10.04 on a cd like ubuntu 9.10?
<spiky25> lappie yes always like all versions ...
<bbordwell> git__, do you want it to come up every time?
<DanaG> yeah, I forgot to ask that.
<lappie> spiky25 kewll thanks
<spiky25> almost all linux distro are live cd now don't worry
<bbordwell> lappie, you can run it off of a >1gb flash drive and it is alot faster
 * Tricia frowns at all the automounted devices 
<DanaG> oh heck, you can INSTALL to a flash drive, instead.
<bbordwell> DanaG, that requires an 8gb or larger flash drive
<spiky25> what's wrong with automount, I use it on Archlinux without problems, why cry that is not needed ?
<bbordwell> DanaG, but with startup disk maker you only need 1gb
<AbortD> am i able to download ubuntu server software into the non server version?
<lappie> bbordwell i just want to see it, i may install it on my aspire 1 just 2 check it out
<spiky25> AbortD: yes
<lappie> but ill run it off cd 1st to check it out
<AbortD> hm i run a acer aspire
<lappie> unless you wanna mail me a flash drive rofl
<bbordwell> lappie, haha i was just putting it out ther
<lappie> yep an acer aspire one, i call it itty bitty biotch
<spiky25> ubuntu main repositories contain all xfce, kde and gnome packages and many more
<Tricia> spiky25: because all the fstab lines have "noauto"
<AbortD> lol what version i have a 5532
<lappie> good suggestion though bbordwell, i do plan on gettin a flash so i can take my os with me :)
<Tricia> spiky25: It's mounting remote drives when I'm not asking it to
<spiky25> who tried lubuntu 10.04 here ?
<AbortD> lappie if you decide to install ubuntu on your aspire i suggest lucid lynx
<AbortD> has more driver support
<AbortD> thats all i run
<Tricia> I can't even begin to think of why it's ignoring my noautos
<lappie> AbortD thanks ill have 2 read up on it, but meanwhile why do u suggest it?
<AbortD> out of the box it has all your drivers and just runs slick offers almost everything windows does but better
<AbortD> gives me better battery life too i think
<lappie> ohh cool good lookin out :)
<AbortD> yup
<AbortD> unless you play alot of games on windows its better to switch
<AbortD> i see my moms computer going to shit all the time from spyware
<AbortD> complete lockout stuff
<DanaG> heh, my mom's iMac (with OS X, that supposely "just works") often kernel panics, or fails to turn on, or has other random issues.
<lappie> i have 2 keep windows for games and bryce 5 but i cannot wait to totally get rid of it ;)
<AbortD> lol
<AbortD> hehe
<AbortD> i need to get bryce again
<DanaG> read files from an SD card.... kernel panic.
<lappie> i can hook u up with a copy  AbortD :)
<lappie> bryce 5 runs in whine, but not very well, none of the sliders work :(
<AbortD> hehe i got a crappy dl rate :P
<AbortD> hehe
<AbortD> i only get 120kbps
<MikeChelen> is there any way to start/stop gwibber service through gui?
<lappie> i think its pretty small im gettin the disk now, its a rar w a crack and reg key
<AbortD> system > admin > system monitor then kill it
<MikeChelen> ok, wish there were a better way
<lappie> AbortD its 77.5 mb
<AbortD> thats it?
<AbortD> send away then :P
<lappie> yep, it compresses very well
<lappie> take it or leave it, its up 2 u
<AbortD> :P
<AbortD> i accepted it
<lappie> unzip it to a folder, and there's instructions on how to install n everything in it if i remember right
<AbortD> is the dl still going?
<lappie> dosent look as if its transferring at all
<lappie> ive had this prob before, but idk how to fix it
<AbortD> ah well im sure i can find it
<AbortD> how well is bryce working these days?
<AbortD> i havent used it in years
<AbortD> gotta make yer own textures and all that?
<lappie> still works good, u dont even have 2 use any compatibility modes or anything
<AbortD> in windows 7?
<lappie> idk, im sure with xp mode it will
<lappie> i have vista
<AbortD> 7 and vista are pretty much the same
<lappie> lets try again i just changed the transfer ul speed from 0 to 10000
<lappie> maybe thats why i always have this prob
<lappie> it could be that freenode is not allowing file transfers
<AbortD> it going?
<almoxarife> file xfers are user to user
<lappie> i dont think so, do u know of another way?
<almoxarife> either of you two has a firewall issue
<AbortD> not it
<lappie> i have no firewall going at all
<AbortD> could be a router firewall
<lappie> possible, i am using a router/modem its a linksys w wireless and ethernet
<lappie> i can bust it up into 10mb sections and email them 2 u
<lappie> or microsoft messenger, but ill have 2 switch to windows and set it up, what ever u suggest is fine.
<lappie> OHH DUH what aobut ubuntu1??
<lappie> AbortD ?
<AbortD> sorry back
<lappie> ohh rofl, we can share files via ubuntu one cant we?
<AbortD> haha yeah i think
<lappie> k, im ul'in it now,, well i think its ul ing it says sending request to file.one etc
<lappie> ok, its ul ing for sure, do u have ure ubuntu 1 account set up?
<cemc> no sun-java in lucid ?
<AbortD> no
<AbortD> sec
<lappie> kk its ul'd just let me know when ure done and what email u used so i can add u to my share list
<AbortD> abortd@gmail.com
<lappie> ok now i think all u have 2 do is add me as a contact its zelozelos1@live.com
<lappie> ohh, click on the shared with me folder rofl
<lappie> let me know when your done dl'ing so i can remove it, i dont like the idea of leaving a cracked program on a ftp site
<lappie> even if it is old as hell rofl
<AbortD> k
<AbortD> last time i opened it it took me to a webpage now it takes me no where
<lappie> hmmm
<maccam94> is there no longer a default search indexer for ubuntu?
<lappie> ok i just did the share thing for you again, try it again
<maccam94> i thought it was tracker, but it's not installed
<AbortD> try now lappie
<AbortD> got it
<lappie> woo hooo
<lappie> there u go pal, thers instructions in the bryce 5 install info.txt and i saved an extra copy of the serial, u can use any name and company u want but dont register rofl
<AbortD> dling
<AbortD> lol
<AbortD> i need to find a wifi extender
<maccam94> anybody know what's up with tracker in the default install?
<AbortD> i want to broadcast like a 200 yard range
<lappie> i know someone who had one of those but i cant remember what it was called , i keep thinkin it was a repeater, but idk
<AbortD> i dont think what i want is a repeater
<lappie> my neighbor leaves his unsecured so sometimes i log in to his and use itty bitty to play movies while im dl'ing n stuff, its a sweet deal, 2 internet connections for the price of one :)
<AbortD> because i live in a town of clusters of houses
<AbortD> i wanti want to be able to access my networked files from anywhere :P
<lappie> ohhh, a wireless network hub w a range extender  check this page     http://shopping.yahoo.com/20717152-belkin-wireless-g-universal-range-extenderaccess-point-hub/
<AbortD> getting a wireless n router would get further reach :P
<AbortD> i get my buddies connection from 100 yards away
<lappie> my neighbor knows i sometimes use his connection, its a small payment for all the times i've fixed his puter issues for him
<lappie> i wish i could use both connections at the same time to double my speed rofl
<lappie> hows the dl goin?
<AbortD> 92%
<AbortD> lappie you can with win7 i am pretty sure if u got the right wireless card
<AbortD> dl is done
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, lappie you're both very offtopic for this channel + pirating software & stealing internet is also big NO NOs -- you've both put your email addressing in the channel, which is logged, so spam bots will probably find them -- move to another channel or PM each other please.
<AbortD> heh sorry
<lappie> rofl sorry charlie
<bbordwell> AbortD, lappie, have either of you tried to make an audio cd through rhythmbox on lucid?
<lappie> i dont burn audio cd's but i thin its possible
<lappie> ZykoticK9 r u a bot?
<bbordwell> lappie, yes I did it on karmic many times, but on lucid when i click create audio cd nothing happens
<bbordwell> I have filed a bug but no one else has marked it as affecting them
<ZykoticK9> lappie, nope - human being
<bbordwell> lappie, if he was a bot i think he just passed the turing test
<lappie> ZykoticK9 whats with the busta man? jeez
<bbordwell> lappie, if your willing could you test it on your system and see if it works?
<lappie> i havent installed lucid yet, i just finished burning the disk
<bbordwell> lappie, ahh ok
<bbordwell> 64bit?
<lappie> can you burn anything at all?
<bbordwell> lappie, yes
<bbordwell> lappie, it is just the rhythmbox-plugin-cdrecorder that is not working
<lappie> just no cda's hmm, try a diff program like a nero clone or moovidea
<bbordwell> in rhythmbox when you right click a playlist and say create audio cd, it opens brasero
<bbordwell> but in my case nothing happens at all
<lappie> moovidea is buggy but i think it lets u burn
<bbordwell> lappie, i can even make audio cds in brasero
<bbordwell> just using rhythmbox to more easily create a playlist does not work
<lappie> ahh, u just cant burn through the rythmbox, yeah, sounds like a bug 2 me as well. try uninstalling rythmbox and deleting its settings file, then reinstallin it
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<bbordwell> lappie, would purge accomplish this?
<lappie> purge?
<bbordwell> lappie, yes it is a command that goes after apt-get
<bbordwell> in synaptic it is called completly remove
<AbortD> yes purge
<AbortD> let me check it first
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, Rhythmbox doesn't do anything when I select Create Audio CD either - what is the bug #?
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, just a sec
<lappie> ahh, i dont know, i just uninstall via the software center, then open a root terminal and navigate to the folder w the settings and rm -r it
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/543892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543892 in rhythmbox "Clicking "Create Audio CD" does nothing" [Low,Incomplete]
<bbordwell> bug 1
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<lappie> bug 2
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 2 could not be found
<lappie> rofl
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu Jaunty "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<bbordwell> Got to love bug 1 :)
<ubottu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Timeout)
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, did you get my link?
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, your bug now affects 2 people :)
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, thank you, sometimes bugs will not get any attention until more that one person confirms it
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, do you get the same terminal output as me if you open rhythmbox in a terminal?
<bbordwell> its in one of the comments
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, i'm guessing it will need a LOT more then 2 people.  Personally I can't stand rhythmbox never use it myself.
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, actually - with the music store, perhaps I'll start
<lappie> i like how u can hold your mouse over a file and listen 2 it, but not sure if that bcause of rythmbox or nt
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, actualy a core-dev already resonded but i answered his ? and he has not show any more input
<bbordwell> lappie, I did not know you could do that
<bbordwell> lappie, like when you are in nautilus?
<lappie> yep
<bbordwell> lappie, that is one of the coolest things i have ever seen on a computer
<lappie> i know, it freaked me out at first i thought something was totally wrong rofl
<bbordwell> lappie, even works on my alac files
<lappie> it'd be really freakin cool if u could do that w movies
<bbordwell> lappie, the video would interfear though, maybe just the audio?
<lappie> like show every few hundred'th frame or smthin
<bbordwell> interfere*
<bbordwell> well i suppose it could work sort of like window previews in compiz
<lappie> OH nice, i just found the storage device manager ive been wondering if i could mount the ntfs automatically for a while now :)))
<bbordwell> hmm they are being kind of slow about uploading firefox 3.6.2
<bbordwell> lappie, i used to do it
<bbordwell> lappie, i think i just used fstab though
<lappie> AbortD if u have any q's about bryce5 just email me i know it pretty well, ttfn peeps its time 4 beddie bye
<AbortD> email me real fast so i got yer email
<lappie> ther u go did u get it?
<AbortD> yup
<lappie> kk, later
<AbortD> later bro
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> I upgraded to lucid lynx and now my startup screen is purple and says "ubuntu"
<JohnFlux> Can I make it more kubuntu-like ?
<bbordwell> johnflux, are you talking about the plymouth splash screen of the login screen?
<bbordwell> or not of
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: I guess so
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: I'm guessing that there's a version for kubuntu
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: blue or something  :)
<Sensiva> http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/10.04/
<BUGabundo_remote> bom dia
<yofel> good morning BUGabundo_remote
<bbordwell> johnFlux, try the solar theme
<bbordwell> it is blue
<bbordwell> though it still says ubuntu
<bbordwell> This should be fixed in the future though
<gnomefreak> where do i get solar?
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, it is included already
<bbordwell> i am trying to remember how to change it though
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: thanks
<bbordwell> i am running it right now but i can not remember the command used to change it
<bbordwell> sudo plymouth-set-default-theme solar --rebuild-initrd
<bbordwell> i think that is it
<gnomefreak> oh solar is a plymouth theme
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, yes
<bbordwell> plymouth-set-default-theme --list
<bbordwell> that shows all available plymouth themes
<BUGabundo_remote> hey nice
<BUGabundo_remote> themeeessssssss
<BUGabundo_remote> so it doesn't need to be pink at boot for one second
<BUGabundo_remote> and I just need to run that to set it?
<BUGabundo_remote> cool
 * BUGabundo_remote needs a gui
<bbordwell> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man8/plymouth.8.html
<bbordwell> very useful
<bbordwell> anyone here use special characters (íéñ)
<bbordwell> took me a long time to figure out how to do it today
<BUGabundo_remote> me
<BUGabundo_remote> é á à ó
<bbordwell> how do you do it?
<bbordwell> its very easy once you figure it out
<bbordwell> but it took me forever to figure it out
<bbordwell> too bad the alt codes from windows dont work
<bbordwell> does anyone here know if it is safe to run 2 fans off of one motherboard fan header?
<zubatac> hi
<bbordwell> (off topic i know)
<bbordwell> zubatac, hi
<yofel> bbordwell: if it can supply enough power yes I think (I did it once [cpu + 1 chassis fan] and the motherboard survived)
<zubatac> Problem: nikon coolpix  S1 no detect, and f-spot don't import photos
<bbordwell> zubatac, do you have an sd card reader in your computer?
<zubatac> yes
<bbordwell> yofel, okay i will give it a try, no big deal if i fry the fan header anyway
<bbordwell> chepo motherboard
<zubatac> bbordwell: ok
<zubatac> bbordwell: and f-spot?
<bbordwell> zubatac, then you could work around the issue by removing the memory card from the camera and using the card reader
<bbordwell> zubatac, i have never used f-spot
<zubatac> bbordwell: ok for card reader
<bbordwell> zubatac, what does f-spot even do?
<bbordwell> i went to try it out once but it started making copies of all of my pictures
<zubatac> bbordwell: don't import photos ( and I cannot organize the photos
<bbordwell> zubatac, i belive if you just copy and paste the pictures from the memory card to your pictures folder it should work
<bbordwell> I am not sure though as i do not use f-spot
<bbordwell> zubatac, if you plug in the memory card and then import that folder it is not working?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: you are correct, you should be able to just drag and drop them, the shouldnt be removed from mem card
<zubatac> ok, thanks
<elena12> In Ubuntu 10.04 Beta Netbook Edition, I can't unlock the gnome panel, the options are greyed out. What can I do to edit the gnome panel??
<Damascene> any one using rtl locle?
<Damascene> Arabic, Urdu or Hebrew?
<Unksi> is there a way to make xorg to print out the current configuration it is using? the configuration file is non-existant so the configuration is autodetected
<bbordwell> anyone here willing to try and reproduce a bug with gnome-panel?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: sure
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, it may leave you with a bar on the right side that you can not remove
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: what bar?
<gnomefreak> can you provide a screen shot of the problem
<bbordwell> right click on the top gnome-panel and click add new panel
<bbordwell> when i did it no new panel came up
<Wizzup> patdk-wk: ping
<bbordwell> but on the right of my screen i can see my background
<bbordwell> and no windows can maximize all the way
<bbordwell> and there is no way to remove the invisable panel
<gnomefreak> it didnt add a new panel for me
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, try to maximize a window now
<bbordwell> does it maximize all the way?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: what window
<bbordwell> any window. Your IRC client for example
<gnomefreak> add panel option should only add it to desktop. the panel you mean is an extra paneil on desktop?
<Wizzup> patdk-wk: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/193682/ && http://paste.pocoo.org/show/193683/
<Wizzup> That is with ureadahead
<Damascene> is it possible for some one who is using karmic to use a program from Lucid
<gnomefreak> it didnt add a new panel on desktop. I tried to max the window than min it and still no desktop panle was added
<gnomefreak> Damascene: its not really advised
<Damascene> what if you want someone to test a bug in Lucid without having it installed?
<gnomefreak> depending ont he program/app you want to use. if the deps changed karmic may not have them you it can get messy
<gnomefreak> Damascene: how would you know if there is a bug in the app if you are not using it?
<bbordwell> Damascene, you could use a virtual machine
<yofel> Damascene: usually running lucid from a live disk or in a VM is adviced then
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/546759
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546759 in gnome-panel "add new panel does not work" [Undecided,New]
<bbordwell> see the attached screenshot
<gnomefreak> damn my show ended : time for a smoke - goes look at bug beofre smokle
<Damascene> I mean like rawhide in fedora
<Damascene> it has the latest software
<Damascene> I want some one with Karmic to test evolution
<Damascene> without having to download the full lucid
<bbordwell> Damascene, go to packages.ubuntu.com
<bbordwell> you can download the .debs for anything
<bbordwell> but it may be hard to get all the dependencies satisfied
<bbordwell> on karmic
<Damascene> would the user find it if he enabled backports?
<Damascene> I mean on Karmic
<yofel> Damascene: no, evolution comes bundled with gnome, so you need a newer gnome version, which means you need lucid
<AbortD> yofel you cant evolution as a .deb
<AbortD> ?
<gnomefreak> building gnome /evo is not something that you can just grab the .deb for you will need more packages
<AbortD> i just for evolution download
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: i commented and made changes to importance nad status
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, yes thats why i said it may be hard to get the dependencies
<yofel> AbortD: you could, but evolution has quite a few dependencies, so you'll probably have to update half of gnome just to install evo
<yofel> or half of the system
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, a restart helps this bug
<AbortD> damascene do you want to update half of gnome?
<AbortD> :P
<yofel> as evo is pretty much the same in karmic and lucid
<bbordwell> i will be adding a comment
<AbortD> i dont like evolution
<gnomefreak> all gnome packages are lot of work. IIRC you would have to rebuild gnome and friends
<yofel> except a few bugfixes
 * gnomefreak coffe+smoke=yay!!
<gnomefreak> be back
<Damascene> AbortD, no :)
<AbortD> thunderbird ftw
<bbordwell> AbortD, does thunderbird minimize to system tray?
<AbortD> think so
<AbortD> i have mine to minimize into my envelope icon
<bbordwell> AbortD, that would be very useful i will have to give it a try
<AbortD> you have to do a little work around to get it into the mail icon though
<bbordwell> AbortD, I am using alltray with evolution now
<AbortD> alltray?
<bbordwell> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 58 kB, installed size 256 kB
<AbortD> im googling
<AbortD> ah
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, ahh i see you are a developer?
<AbortD> anyways back to editing my bot
<bbordwell> ?
<nieuw> hello there
<bbordwell> nieuw, hello
<nieuw> is it not strange to recommend irc as a support channel and have empathy not supporting irc chat?
<AbortD> ?
<bbordwell> nieuw, haha i agree
<zubatac> boys can i install virtualbox on lucid?
<bbordwell> zubatac, yes
<bbordwell> software center....
<nieuw> and did you see the strange sexy2.lib that gets installed when installeing x-chat gnome?
<zubatac> bbordwell: version no ose
<nieuw> odd
<bbordwell> nieuw, i think thats part of php5
<bbordwell> zubatac, I have it on my system right now
<yofel> !info libsexy2 | nieuw
<ubottu> nieuw: libsexy2 (source: libsexy): collection of additional GTK+ widgets - library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.11-2build2 (lucid), package size 31 kB, installed size 120 kB
<nieuw> lucid lynx needs some clean up , before it hits the street
<bbordwell> ahh gtk
<nieuw> who has it running?
<yofel> nieuw: what running?
<bbordwell> lucid?
<nieuw> yes
<bbordwell> most people here
<bbordwell> me
 * yofel 
<zubatac> bbordwell: version on site virtualbox for 9.10
<bbordwell> since alpah2
<nieuw> does it show the splash at boot over there?
<nieuw> it does not here, ...
<bbordwell> nieuw, yes i am using nouveau driver
<bbordwell> what type of graphics?
<bbordwell> do you have
<nieuw> intel i think 950
<gnomefreak> bug 546759
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546759 in gnome-panel "add new panel does not work" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546759
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: gdm restart will do it. no need to restart system
<nieuw>  82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<nieuw> thats the beast right there
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, ahh good idea alt+sysreq+k?
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, i see your on the mozilla team, do you know why its taking so long to upload 3.6.2?
<nieuw> i might have to install 8.04
<Damascene> where to report web site problems?
<nieuw> i have got an job to install 60 pc"s with ubuntu
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: its being worked on . It landed yesterday but waiting for nspr/nss
<Damascene> I mean which channel
<nieuw> i guess lucid is not ready yet
<znh> 3.6.2 fixes an important security issue correct?
<gnomefreak> i dont recall if that was all we are waiting for
<gnomefreak> nieuw: ready as in stable no it is not ready
<nieuw> yeah
<bbordwell> znh, the issue you are thinking of is windows onley
<Damascene> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports show links for interpied
<znh> bbordwell, that's a relief
<gnomefreak> znh: yeah just 1 but it should be ready before weeks end if all goes as planed.
<Damascene> https://launchpad.net/intrepid-backports/+filebug
<gnomefreak> nieuw: i sill be in touch with the person working on it sometime today
<bbordwell> znh, 3.6.2 fixes 111 bugs most of them affecting all operating systems
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: give me the link to the CVEs that it fixes (should be on one page from Mozilla
<bbordwell> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=ALL%20status1.9.2%3A.2-fixed
<bbordwell> I dont think that is what you wanted
<bbordwell> http://www.mozilla.org/security/known-vulnerabilities/firefox36.html#firefox3.6.2
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: :) you still working on nspr/nss?
<gnomefreak> that was easy :)
<chrisccoulson> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: is that all we are waiting for for 3.6.2?
<chrisccoulson> yes ;)
<gnomefreak> chrisccoulson: sweet :)
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: ^^^
<bbordwell> just out of curiosity, what is nspr/nss?
<gnomefreak> IIRC security libs/parts for Mozilla
<chrisccoulson> bbordwell, http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/pki/nss/
 * gnomefreak doesnt recall what they stand for but that link should tell you
<gnomefreak> btw only 8 secirty updates (CVE/MFSA
<gnomefreak> )
<znh> secirty sounds dirt
<rye> hi, anybody here aware where modem-manager gets its plugins? I.e. Longcheer, Generic, MotoC, Gobi etc ?
<bbordwell> !info modem-manager
<ubottu> Package modem-manager does not exist in lucid
<rye> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 309 kB, installed size 2236 kB
<bbordwell> !info modemmanager
<rye> but network-manager package does not have any of these strings, that's why I am wondering...
<ubottu> modemmanager (source: modemmanager): D-Bus service for managing modems. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 128 kB, installed size 556 kB
<rye> bbordwell, thanks!!!
<bbordwell> rye, that was useful to you?
<bbordwell> haha i just had no idea what modem-manager was
<rye> bbordwell, yup, modem-manager in network-manager is an interface to modemmanager, and I browsed only network-manager sources
<bbordwell> rye, haha well im glad i could accidentally help you :)
<nieuw> how would i change the window buttons from left to right?
<bbordwell> nieuw, I belive you have to change something in gconf-editor
<bbordwell> but I am not sure what
<yofel> nieuw: see description of bug 532633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532633
<gnomefreak> nieuw: hold on i gave like a while ago
<gnomefreak> or not. that bug should have the 2 work arounds
<gnomefreak> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<gnomefreak> that will moove them to right
<bbordwell> I like them on the left
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: left handed?
<bbordwell> nope
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, I hated it at first, but after about a week i changed it back to the right and I hated that
<gnomefreak> hmmm most right hand users like it on right (right handed or lac user
<gnomefreak> s/lac/mac
<bbordwell> it grew on me i gues
<AbortD> gnomefreak, what side you use it on?
<yofel> I set them to the right here in KDE too to test it and I'm rather fond of it now (right handed too)
<AbortD> its nicer on programs like xchat
<yofel> er... *left -.-
<yofel> ... left side, right handed
<AbortD> :P
<bbordwell> are there any PPA´s for 3d accelerated nouveau?
<gnomefreak> anyone know what the menu me is?
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, I dont
<AbortD> menu me?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: the xorg-edgers
<yofel> me menu?
<gnomefreak> AbortD: yeas i think that is name of it
<yofel> wasn't that the whole social integration thing of the indicator applet?
<nieuw> how did you change them ( window buttons ) back to the left again?
<gnomefreak> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<gnomefreak> nieuw: ^^^
<yofel> nieuw: like I said, see the bugs description, there are 2 workarounds there
<AbortD> you talking about gwibber gnomefreak ?
<gnomefreak> run that command and poof it changes
<nieuw> thats the same thing or not?
<gnomefreak> AbortD: is that what it is for?
<yofel> nieuw: that command is the first workaround
 * gnomefreak not able to run gwibber today for some reason
<AbortD> yeah
<yofel> nieuw: but it looks bad with ambience
<nieuw> whats the way to undo the first command?
<AbortD> gnomefreak, the type right mail icon click it and then there is a broadcast thing
<AbortD> top*
<AbortD> tired sorry
<nieuw> so to move it from right to left again
<gnomefreak> AbortD: thanks i will try it
<yofel> nieuw: use the command again with a different order, "maximize,minimize,close:" is the left-side order
<nieuw> ah i see
<gnomefreak> nieuw: use gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<nieuw> great tips
<yofel> gnomefreak: that's still the right-side order
<AbortD> what if i go close maximize minimize?
<bbordwell> gconftool-2 --unset "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<bbordwell> What does that do?
<bbordwell> anyone want to try my command?
<gnomefreak> yofel: i know i thought that is what he wanted
<yofel> hm, does --unset, take a --string param?
<gnomefreak> hold on
<yofel> gnomefreak: yes, but he wanted to know how to set it back to the left too
<gnomefreak> yofel: ok hold on i have command
<AbortD> gnomefreak, its the upper right thing when you click your name too
<nieuw> unset is not a known command
<bbordwell> nieuw, hmm
<bbordwell> it is in the man page
<nieuw> really , ha
<gnomefreak> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side  gives both
<yofel> nieuw: --unset, not unset
 * gnomefreak should be making a wiki in the next day or to than i will add it to bot
<nieuw> i copyed your command
<gnomefreak> to move to left use gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "maximize,minimize,close:"
<yofel> nieuw: then --unset might not work together with --type
<gnomefreak> if you read the page i gave it shows both commands
<bbordwell> yofel, I agree
<nieuw> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "maximize,minimize,close:"
<nieuw> thats to move it back to the left
<yofel> yes
 * gnomefreak gave you that command already
<gnomefreak> and the link to both commands
<bbordwell> yofel,  in the man page is says use set with --type
<bbordwell> but not for unset
<nieuw> okey got to do some work
<bbordwell> i assume that is the difference
<nieuw> thanks for the great tips!
<nieuw> bye bye
<bbordwell> how do you do the star thing?
<bbordwell> like where gnomefreak said gnomefreak gave you that command already
<gnomefreak> Pici: i have a question about bot if you are here. i cant remember if you use !bleh #channel is bleh bleh bleh or if you can just due it in the channel if that is the only channel you want
<yofel> bbordwell: '/me ...'
<bbordwell> ./me likes man pages
<bbordwell> './me likes man pages'
<yofel> without the dot at the beginning ;)
<bbordwell> lol
<bbordwell> oops
 * bbordwell likes man pages
<bbordwell> nice
<Dr_Willis> In gnome - if you right click/properties on an AVI f (or other video) file. I thought in the old release it had a tab of a Lot of information about the video files codec, fps, and other settings.. that seems gone on  this machine.
<Dr_Willis> Anyone care to see if its  there for them?
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, i will
<Dr_Willis> that was one nifty feature in the gnome file manager i liked.
<bbordwell> It is there for me
<bbordwell> a tab called audio/video
<bbordwell> on the far right
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. I wonder if i removed somthing that broke that
<Dr_Willis> actually i DID remove totem i think :) that may of broke it.
<bbordwell> it is with theroa/voribs
<Dr_Willis> lets see what reinstalling ubuntu-desktop does
<bbordwell> both open source codecs if you did not know
<bbordwell> also there for .avi
<Dr_Willis> yea - well the avis i have are just xvid codecs. but i recall the info working on avi, mkv, and other videos as well as audio files
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, did you upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> this box was a Kubuntu netbook instgall. then i installed ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> so it may have smthing missing
<bbordwell> ah yes, I am an advocate of clean installs
<yofel> u-d should install everything necessary though
<yofel> but mixing gnome and kde is always an adventure
<gnomefreak> !controls
<ubottu> in Lucid you may see that the window controls min/max/close has moved to left side of window | for more information see http://alturl.com/yvgv | to change it using terminal see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<howlymowly> hi poeple...  I am just upgrading to kubuntu lucid lynx... and I am asking myself:  will kubuntu replace the default ubuntu splash screen?
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, are you adding things to the bot?
<bbordwell> howlymowly, i belive so
<bbordwell> howlymowly, you mean the plymouth screen right?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: yes
<yofel> gnomefreak: neither link mentions sams ppa
<howlymowly> bbordwell: if thats the purple one with red and white flashing dots... yepp :)
<yofel> or is the broken look the only one supported?
<gnomefreak> yofel: it shouldnt :) it is only for more info on it. not to mention PPAs are not supported
<bbordwell> howlymowly, yep that plymouth. yes that is a small change that should be worked out
<gnomefreak> When i have time i will make a Wiki on it and i will mention it on the wiki and point bot to wiki
<bbordwell> howlymowly, plymouth-set-default-theme -l
<bbordwell> you can change the theme
<bbordwell> I like solar
<xsacha> what's with gedit flashing the full text document and then telling me it cant open it because it doesnt know the character encoding??
<howlymowly> bbordwell: does that also work for 9.10? bbordwell otherwise I will have to wait until the update is done :)
<bbordwell> howlymowly, plymouth is only on lucid
<elena12> In Ubuntu 10.04 Beta Netbook Edition, I can't unlock the gnome panel, the options are greyed out. What can I do to edit the gnome panel?? http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/681/panellocked.jpg
<void^_> gedit refusing to open a file because there might be some invalid characters is really cute
<xsacha> the problem is gedit actually opens the file and shows the whole thing.. and it looks good... then it hides it all and tells u it couldnt open it
<blekos> hi, I keep have the following problem from v9.10: cannot connect to wpa & wp2 networks. Using asus eeepc 1000h
<void^_> welcome to gnome design mentality. it's getting a little annoying lately.
<gnomefreak> blekos: support for 9.10 is in #ubuntu
<blekos> i know, but i am having 10.4 now
<gnomefreak> blekos: you said the problem was on v9.10
<blekos> i said I keep having...
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, technically he said from 9.10 which could also be interpreted as it carried over
<gnomefreak> ah ok
<blekos> i said I keep having...?
<gnomefreak>  blekos bbordwell yeah i re read it
<bbordwell> blekos, you can connect to unsecured networks?
<blekos> yes
<blekos> i connect  to secured networks as well (wep)
<lotharreeger_> Hallo I´ve installed ubuntu 10.04beta1 and my window-patition are disappeared.What can I do
<lenios> lotharreeger_, how did it disappear?
<lenios> you should have a backup
<patdk-wk> probably chose the, use whole drive autoconfig
<yofel> blekos: I have an 1000H here using the rt2860sta driver, I can connect to wpa2 at home fine, you could try wicd to see if it's a n-m issue
<lotharreeger_> I don´t know.After I installed the Ubuntu the Patition ,grub2 don´t displayed windows.I haven´t deleted it.
<kyubutsu> lotharreeger_: if grub isnt listing all your partitions, i'd start with  update-grub
<lotharreeger_> I have got tree HD.One for Windows.I´ve reinstall grub2 but not grub-update.
<yofel> lotharreeger_: that means, open a terminal (applications->accessories->terminal) and type 'sudo update-grub' in there and give your password when asked
<lotharreeger_> I´ve already done
<blekos> n-m issue?
<lotharreeger_> I´ve reinstall update grub and I reboot it.So long
 * kyubutsu sighs
<blekos> oh network manager?
<yofel> blekos: yes, network manager, sorry
 * kyubutsu getting ready to install beta1 .. download in progress..
<kyubutsu> kind of a coincidence.. today beta2 phase starts..
<kyubutsu> that one's not released yet is it?
 * kyubutsu chuckles
<gnomefreak> kyubutsu: beta 2 has not been released
<gnomefreak> yet
<kyubutsu> kind of thought so, though..
<gnomefreak> please see the topic for a link to schedule
 * gnomefreak be back
<blekos> yofel: i'll try it, but do you have any idea why this should happen?
<yofel> blekos: nope, you might find something in dmesg or in the NM output in /var/log/syslog
<kyubutsu> blekos: your issue is against wpa encrypted networks only?
<blekos> could you tell me how to output this?
<blekos> yes only then
<blekos> and smg else should I remove the default gnome n/m ?
<kyubutsu> yay.. something to look forward to dealing with (got wpa here too)
<bbordwell> blekos, system>administration>log file viewer
<bbordwell> to look at the syslog
<bbordwell> blekos, did you upgrade recently?
<blekos> yes
<blekos> but I had the same problem with 9.10
<bbordwell> blekos, someone last night had their internet stop working after updating to the -17 kernel
<kyubutsu> might be your hardware?
<bbordwell> perhaps you could try and install the -16 and try it?
<bbordwell> i think it is still in the repositories
<blekos> i'm checking the syslog just in case
<kyubutsu> in my experience, network manager is one fine piece of software.. so dont lose hope
<patdk-wk> if only it could understand vlans
<patdk-wk> I would love to use network manager to do my vpn connections, but it's hopelessly confused by the vlans I use
<bbordwell> patdk-wk, I have never seen a vlan
<bbordwell> What do you use it for?
<patdk-wk> never seen a vlan?
<patdk-wk> 802.3q
<blekos> i have paste-binned my log here http://pastebin.com/3uN41gT2
<patdk-wk> 802.1q that is
<blekos> just in case you have time to look at it
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<gnomefreak> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi gnomefreak , what's up ?
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: not much just getting ready for a meeting
<bbordwell> patdk-wk, ahh that looks like it could be useful for large networks
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, what is the meeting about?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: work im looking for another employee
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, ah, do you work for canonical?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: nope i owna  custom repair shop
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, I have thought about doing that, but seems like there are too many people doing it
<bbordwell> though not many do linux
<ianmartin> if i try to suspend or hibernate there is a very long pause before anything happens.  It works fine in the end but takes perhaps 1 minute with no obvious activity before anything happens.  Any advice?
<gnomefreak> ianmartin: IIRC there is/was a bug on that
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, so is all your work for Ubuntu volunteer?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: yep
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, Thank you :)
<gnomefreak> :)
<bbordwell> I wish i could help, but i know only VERY basic programming
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, though i suppose if you load customers machines with ubuntu you have an interest in it working well
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: dont need to know how to program to help out.
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, Well i try to help on the IRC channel and bug reports but thats about it
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: that is very helpful we can always use people for IRC and bug reports ;)
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, Haha im not so sure about bug reports. They get more than they can handle
<bbordwell> though on pre-releases i think they help
<yofel> bbordwell: if you want to get a bit more familiar with bugs you can join the bugsquad, no programming knowledge needed and we always need help
<yofel> too many bugs get filed :D
<kassah> =)
<kassah> and it helps people like me who aren't always sure where to file a bug
 * yofel makes some random advertising... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<bbordwell> yofel,  perhaps i will do that
 * kyubutsu is off to fresh install 10.04 beta1 from alternate
<kyubutsu> i wonder how well would nouveau handle opengl
<yofel> bbordwell: join us in #ubuntu-bugs if you have questions, it's usually either very busy or deadly quiet in there :P
<kyubutsu> guess i'll find out soon enough
<yofel> bbordwell: you can also just idle aroun in the channel, you'll get an overview what we do like that
<mikeconcepts> is there a beta for ubuntu netbook remix such that we may experience the fruits of 10.4 now?
<yofel> mikeconcepts: sure, shouldn't it be linked on the beta1 release page?
<bbordwell> yofel, what is the channel?
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu-bugs
<yofel> bbordwell: just mentioned it... #ubuntu-bugs
<mikeconcepts> yofel, hope you're right, looking
<gnomefreak> he is IIRC
<bbordwell> yofel, I read the code of conduct but i do not see a way to sign it?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct
<cnd> I've got a new pinetrail netbook (64-bit atom), and I'm wondering what the best option is for lucid: netbook (only i386), or desktop
<cnd> I really like the feel of the netbook edition, and I know there's a way to make a desktop image become a netbook-like ui
<cnd> is there some easy way to do it?
<yofel> meh, the release page is labled wrong, the ubuntu iso images link says server and desktop but the netbook image is there too
 * gnomefreak goes back to my hiding spot
<arand> cnd: all depnds on preference. Interface is main diff.
<cnd> arand, yes, but how can I get the netbook ui on a desktop install?
<mikeconcepts> yofel, found it, now wonder if it is possible to just upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4
<gnomefreak> mikeconcepts: yes
<yofel> mikeconcepts: it is, type 'gksu update-manager -d' in the run dialog or in a terminal
<mikeconcepts> gnomefreak, thanks
<gnomefreak> mikeconcepts: update-manager -d will do it before its released
<gnomefreak> yofel: no need for sudo/and others
<gnomefreak> it will ask for your password
<gnomefreak> oh yeah sorry back to hiding
<yofel> ah, nice, thx
<yofel> ^^
<kassah> hmm... is anyone else able to install mysql-server package?
<yofel> kassah: works here (amd64)
<kassah> odd... I'm on amd64... getting: "mysql-server: Depends: mysql-server-5.1 but it is not going to be installed" and if I try and install mysql-server-5.1 manually it gives me similar errors
<yofel> oh,  I already have mysql-server-5.1 installed it seems
<kassah> yeah... it looks to be a fairly fresh problem... my desktop still has mysql-server-5.1
<kklimonda> kassah: use aptitude install mysql-server and it should display more detailer error
<howlymowly_> hi poeple hi poeple...   i just resized my root partition..  but for some reason ubuntu does still only recognize the "old " size of the partition..  how can I force ubuntu to run a disk check at next start up?
<kassah> http://pastebin.com/5LtLExB0 there we go... looks like a mysql_common mismatch
<yofel> !fsck | howlymowly_
<ubottu> howlymowly_: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<yofel> howlymowly_: wait, that's wrong o.O
<howlymowly_> yofel: :) I was fiddling around with fsck but couldn#t get it to work...
<kassah> howlymowly_, you need to tune2fs I think...
<yofel> howlymowly_: 'sudo touch /forcefsck' I think
 * kassah checks
<yofel> and reboot
<yofel> we need to update the bot...
<howlymowly_> yofel: that's exactly what I did.. but it did not work for some reason...  hmm.  I will try it again...
<howlymowly_> i'll be back in ~2 mins :=)
<yofel> really? then I'm completely lost at understanding upstart fsck-ing -.-
<howlymowly_> after sudo touch /forcefsck  I just need to reboot, right?
<yofel> howlymowly_: it should work like that
<yofel> maybe mountall has one more bug...
<howlymowly_> alright...  give me a minute or two :)
<yofel> kassah: ok, just checked updates, and if I want to update mysql It wants to remove several dozen packages :/
<howlymowly> yeah yofel..  looks like it didn't work, again :)
<kassah> yeah,... it looks like mysql-common is one version behind the rest of mysql.. which requires the most current package... which breaks it
<howlymowly> maybe there is some grub command to force a disk check?  btw I am using kubuntu 9.10
<kassah> howlymowly, http://pastebin.com/5LtLExB0
<kassah> oops
<kassah> yofel, http://pastebin.com/5LtLExB0
<yofel> howlymowly: then I'm out of ideas, we had 'shutdown -F -r' once, but that was sys-v-init, upstart doesn't use that anymore
<yofel> kassah: probably not build yet
<kassah> mysql-common: 5.1.41-3ubuntu7 is the only available version
<kassah> possibly... how long does that ussually take?
<yofel> depens on the build  queue
<kassah> welp.. we're at one day... I'll wait another... won't kill me
<kassah> =)
<yofel> hm, build queue is empty, maybe built but not yet published
<BUGabundo_remote> howlymowly: just reboot :D
<howlymowly> BUGabundo_remote: very funny ;-)
<bbordwell> yofel, where is this? ~/.bashrc.
<kassah> yofel, I havn't yet found a bug report releated to this... but I'm horrible at finding bugs
<howlymowly> BUGabundo_remote: do you also have any constructive contributions :)?
<BUGabundo_remote> howlymowly: not really. usually reboot would fix the size detection
<yofel> bbordwell: the hidden file .bashrc in your home (~) folder
<BUGabundo_remote> if that didn't happen, either you need to fsck it or there's a bug somewhere
<yofel> kassah: the package built fine, probably stuck in the archive queue https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/5.1.41-3ubuntu8/+build/1579705
<howlymowly> hmm.... BUGabundo_remote damnit ... why does sudo touch /forcefsck than not work on my system?!?!
<yofel> kassah: (common is always built on i386)
<kassah> yofel, that's i386
<kassah> ah
<yofel> kassah: the package is architecture independent, those are always built on i386
<bbordwell> ben@ben-desktop:~$ gpg --send-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <XXXXXXX>
<bbordwell> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<bbordwell> yofel,  can you help me with that?
<kassah> yofel, it at least seems to be installing after installing the mysql-common package manually
<yofel> it does, but removes 'mysql-server' and 'mysql-client'
<bbordwell> yofel, nvm i got it
<yofel> well, those are meta-packages anyway
<kassah> yeah...
<yofel> ok, as I don't get any mysql updates on i386 it seems that all i386 package are stuck in the archive queue, thus the inconsistency
<fabio333> a question about the sound applet
<fabio333> i got rid of pulse and now there is no sound applet in the panel
<fabio333> is it possible to have it back?
<yofel> fabio333: that's to be expected as the sound applet needs pulse
<BUGabundo_remote> howlymowly: beats me. I never used, nor I know how it is supposed to wrok
<L0NELY-TR0LL> Good morning :)
<fabio333> but the sound works with alsa
<geomi> hi all, trying beta1. have some issues with installing on iSCSI; but my question is: the installer BusyBox shell doesnt have sftp; is there any way i can transfer a file to another pc on the network?
<kassah> yofel, ah
<fabio333> i have now gnome alsa mixer but i would like to have the aplet on the panel..
<yofel> fabio333: you can certainly use alsa directly, but gnome uses pulseaudio for audio control, if you remove it you can't control sound from gnome anymore
<L0NELY-TR0LL> Noone say me  "Hello"? :'(
<geomi> Hello
<yofel> ok yeah, gnome alsa mixer still exists, but I don't know if that supplies an applet
<L0NELY-TR0LL> geomi Hi :-D
<fabio333> no applet
<fabio333> but it works...
<L0NELY-TR0LL> fabio333 Arre you from Italia?
<L0NELY-TR0LL>  Dr_Willis Hello, Bruce!
<fabio333> <L0NELY-TR0LL>: yup
<kklimonda> L0NELY-TR0LL: you again?
<L0NELY-TR0LL> kklimonda What? O-o
<L0NELY-TR0LL> kklimonda Are you from France?
<kklimonda> !offtopic | L0NELY-TR0LL
<ubottu> L0NELY-TR0LL: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<L0NELY-TR0LL> !offtopic | kklimonda
<ubottu> kklimonda: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<fabio333> i'm not sure this is the right place but gnome 2.30 == gnome 3?
<L0NELY-TR0LL> ops! | kklimonda
<kklimonda> fabio333: no
<L0NELY-TR0LL> hm...
<L0NELY-TR0LL> oups! | kklimonda
<L0NELY-TR0LL> hmm...
<L0NELY-TR0LL> ???
<L0NELY-TR0LL> I don't remember
<L0NELY-TR0LL> the command oups
<Dr_Willis> Gnome 3 isent even really more then just ideas joted down on paper i think
<yofel> L0NELY-TR0LL: just go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat please...
<fabio333> the button for address editing in nautilus has disappeared
<fabio333> ctrl + l but no way back?
<kklimonda> fabio333: you can use either ctrl+l or / but no way to get it back
<bbordwell> yofel, There is no application installed for PGP/MIME-encrypted message header files
<fabio333> this is the way it meant to be?
<kklimonda> fabio333: yes
<bbordwell> I can not open my signed code of conduct, ideas?
<yofel> bbordwell: I'm not sure, I did that ages ago, iirc I used enigmail for thunderbird to send it, but that doesn't work now, let me check what the process says again
<bbordwell> yofel, on launchpad it tells me to open the file and copy and paste its contents
<bbordwell> i was able to read my encrypted email using evolution
<bbordwell> yofel, hmm i was able to open it using open with other application and then choosing gedit
<yofel> oh yes, that would work
<fabio333> global menu would be great on gnome (i mean the on working with every application)
<[diablo]> afternoon all
<[diablo]> anyone know if I can upgrade 9.10 to 10.04 beta1 via command line please?
<lemsx1> hello all... i got my OQO to run Lucid and it's wonderful
<[diablo]> prefer not to have gnome and X running
<kklimonda> [diablo]: you can - do sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lemsx1> now I need to know why the sata_nv driver is not included in the Ubuntu Installer. the same thing happened with Karmic
<charlie-tca> Could a Ubuntu user check a gedit bug for me? Just open gedit, indent the line, hit enter twice, and see if both empty lines remain indented.
<[diablo]> perfect, thank you kklimonda
<[diablo]> bbiab
<lemsx1> I had to get the driver from a system already running ubuntu, copied to a USB disk, then load... this is annoying
<lemsx1> I'm doing that same process right now to see if I can get Lucid installed on a Sun server (x86)
<kklimonda> lemsx1: no idea why - it is present in the -17 kernel but not in -16
<kklimonda> lemsx1: in -16 it is compiled in
<lemsx1> kklimonda: i'm using the installer from today, -17
<lemsx1> kklimonda: so it should be compiled in ??
<kklimonda> lemsx1: in -17 it is compiled as a module
<lemsx1> $> cat config-2.6.32-17-generic |grep -i sata|grep -i nv
<lemsx1> CONFIG_SATA_NV=m
<lemsx1> kklimonda: i see... but the installer is missing this module then. bummer
<lemsx1> kklimonda: got the driver from my system. copied to USB disk. let's see...
<kklimonda> it shouldn't be missing even from alternative and server insallers
<kklimonda> !dailt
<kklimonda> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: around?
<lemsx1> it worked perfectly!
<BUGabundo_remote> hello filipec
<lemsx1> kklimonda: then this should be reported as a bug?
<filipec> hello
<jpds> BUGabundo_remote: Busy, sorry.
<lemsx1> kklimonda: i'm using netboot.tar.gz from the daily lucid repo (2.6.32-17 kernel)
<kklimonda> lemsx1: probably. what install image are you testing? alternative? live?
<kklimonda> ah, i see
<lemsx1> kklimonda: pxe booting here
<kklimonda> lemsx1: you should report it
<BUGabundo_remote> jpds: when you can, filipec wants to talk to.... mirror stuff
<kklimonda> right
<lemsx1> kklimonda: ok. will do
<kklimonda> lemsx1: do you have any modules in /lib/modules/2.6.32-17/kernel/drivers/ata at all?
<kklimonda> i wonder if the pxe image isn't supposed to download all modules that are not needed for boot from some other location. haven't done it in a while and my pxe server still serves 9.10
<jpds> filipec: Hi.
<filipec> jpds: hello
<lemsx1> kklimonda: in the installer? let me check
<lemsx1> kklimonda: already reported the bug by the way ( /lucid/+bugs )
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo_remote btw
<lemsx1> kklimonda: there are a few drivers there, pata_* and some sata_mv and sata_via
<BUGabundo_remote> olá kklimonda
<markl_> is anyone here able to use ubuntu lucid to talk to an iPhone without jailbreaking it?
<markl_> rhythmbox seems to _almost_ work for me
<h00k> use Ubuntu to talk on the phone?
<markl_> to load music without iTunes
<h00k> Oh, Oh.Gotcha. I tried an iPod Touch and the music transferred it and could play from Rhythmbox, they just didn't show up in the native music player
<infecto> i have strange problem
<infecto> shortcut stop work under kde alt+f1 and fn^suspend
<infecto> did i messed up or no? :)
<h00k> markl_: http://libimobiledevice.org/
<bbordwell> infecto, system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<Aidar-Nagato> i installed linux kernel 2.6.34 but update manager offers me to install older version (2.6.32). how to make update-manager not to search for this versions?
<jan_> wow. had lucid beta1 live running for about  hours while making a backup of my karmic installation, then whiped the hd, did a fresh lucid install and now after the reboot and installing updates, gnome-settings-daemon already crashed on me three times and I also had crashes of gwibber-service and desktopcouch :)
<jan_> it's like the lynx is trying to officially welcome me to beta-land ;)
<bbordwell> Aidar-Nagato, System->Administration->Synaptic->
<bbordwell> Select the packages you don't want to update
<bbordwell> From packages menu -> select "Lock Version"
<h00k> well, it is a beta
<Aidar-Nagato> bbordwell will update-manager check for 2.6.34 versions?
<jan_> Aidar-Nagato: since 2.26.34 will never be in lucid, you needn't worry about that for a while :)
<bbordwell> Aidar-Nagato, if you lock the version in synaptic it should not check for it. try it and see
<bbordwell> Aidar-Nagato, I just tested it and it works for sure
<Aidar-Nagato> yes, thanks)
<markl_> h00k: yeah if you do usb storage it works great on your computer, but at this point it should integrate with the iPhone music player out of the box
<markl_> lucid has the latest libgpod which apparently can do it
<bullgard> My Lucid computer after idling 10 minutens falls back to "Screen blank mode", even if line-operated. To resume I have to enter my password. This was not the case in Karmic. Is this a Lucid bug or a Lucid feature?
<h00k> markl_: perhaps ask that mailing list or submit a bug
<markl_> libimobiledevice looks interesting!
<robin0800> bullgard: chanch it in screensavers its a checkbox
<robin0800> bullgard: the time is a powermanagement time
<elena12> In Ubuntu 10.04 Beta Netbook Edition, I can't unlock the gnome panel, the options are greyed out. What can I do to edit the gnome panel?? http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/681/panellocked.jpg
<salty-horse> hi. anyone having trouble running the "mktime" autoconf test on lucid? for example, try "apt-get source gawk; cd gawk-3.1.6.dfsg; ./configure"
<infecto> hmm
<infecto> bbordwell: didnt
<infecto> ups
<infecto> ping out
<infecto> anyway dont find any shortcut there
<JoshuaL> in ubuntu 9.10 i was able to click buttons trough the notifies from notify-osd, now i cant seem to click the buttons behind those notifies
<tgpraveen12> JoshuaL: temporary bug
<JoshuaL> ok, good to hear its not a feature ;)
<salty-horse> can anyone confirm this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autoconf/+bug/546966
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546966 in autoconf "autoconf's "mktime" test gets stuck, takes too much CPU" [Undecided,New]
 * kyubutsu beta1 install fails. corrupted file while on 'installing base system' phase
<magn3ts> How can I get a copy of the new font used to render https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=blackeubuntulogo.png
<h00k> magn3ts: it isn't finished yet
<magn3ts> h00k, :( for shame. I found some ones really close based on the logo on whatdafont but they werent *quite* as nice.
<BUGabundo_remote> kyubutsu: checked MD5 ?
<magn3ts> I look forward to it being finished :)
<kyubutsu> thats what i should have done.. but i rolled the dice and got beat by the house
<espen77> so i've installed lucid on a SSD, worked grate for a while, but now i am starting to get a lot of faults with fsck run at startup. Are there anything special i should have done during install for SSD?
 * kyubutsu wants the five cents for the blank cd-r back
<JoshuaL> also another problem i have, my laptop does not want to sleep
<JoshuaL> how can i report such bug?
<jasonk> hey all, installed beta 1 on a dual boot system, everything standard, on reboot, got a grub error 15, any ideas? this happened with 9.10 as well, 9.04 worked like a charm
<kyubutsu> thats what they call it in lucid now? sleep mode?
<JoshuaL> kyubutsu, sleep
<espen77> kyubutsu: just sleep in the menu
<kyubutsu> i like 'suspend' better .. meh
<kyubutsu> certainly more accurate
<espen77> kyubutsu: problem with suspend and encrypted root
<JohnFlux__> I have a kbluetooth icon now in lucid, with everything grayed out
<espen77> kyubutsu: i mean suspend to hdd, guess you ment suspend to ram
<JohnFlux__> kinda pointless - shouldn't it simply not load if there's no bluetooth support
<kyubutsu> yes
<KB1JWQ> jasonk: http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/25/grub-error-15-debianubuntu/\
<kyubutsu> espen77: ^^
<kyubutsu> but suspend to disk is hybernate .. they change the name of that one too?
 * kyubutsu chuckles
<jasonk> KB1JWQ: there is no menu.lst,
<espen77> kyubutsu: dont have that option, but i am on a half crashed lappy stuck on a train for a few hours so i tapp the keyboard very gently right now :P
<Dr_Willis> Ive never understood all the changeing names to 'sudpend/hibernate/sleep'
<espen77> it might have been called hibernate when i tested it a while ago
<Dr_Willis> didnt it used to be 'suspend to disk' and 'sudpend to ram' or somthing ages ago.
<h00k> It was changed but I think they're changing it back so they don't break translations
<kyubutsu> it still is in karmic
<h00k> as far as "Shutdown" and "Shut Off"
<espen77> Dr_Willis: that was ok for brown collor, but purple now :P
<om26er> any body got an unbootable system after update?
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  unbootable? Hmm.. not yet.. :)
<Dr_Willis> let me try to boot the netbook
<Dr_Willis> doh dead batteryt.. :)
<espen77> om26er: where does your box hang in the boot process?
<om26er> espen77, no
<Dr_Willis> it dident hibernate OR suspend when the battery died
<om26er> nothing after plymouth
<om26er> plymouth animation never stops
<Dr_Willis> netbook booted.
<Dr_Willis> I dont even think i have plymouth installed on it.
<Dr_Willis> was causing too many issues for a 'useless' feature
<espen77> no killing it either? booting with the previous kernel has same ressults?
<Dr_Willis> or it boots so fast i dont even see plymouth
<om26er> espen77, yes tried the previous kernel too
<Dr_Willis> nice how the battery applet no longer tells you the time/info on mouse over.
<om26er> espen77, it either gdm or gnome-session as those two came in the latest update
<espen77> om26er: <ctrl><alt><f1> give you vt login?
<om26er> Dr_Willis, will you do a apt-cache policy gdm and same for gnome-session
<om26er> espen77, no ttys
<om26er> espen77, just a blinking insertion point
<espen77> om26er: no text at all in tty1?
<om26er> not at all
<espen77> om26er: systeq I dont do anything either?
<espen77> s/systeq/sysreq
<Aidar-Nagato> has anybody radeon hd 5000 series? is it working or still not?
<om26er> espen77, a text comes in that case
<espen77> om26er: <ctrl><alt><sysrq><i>
<espen77> om26er: i think
<om26er> espen77, I have to reboot, coming back with the result
<Dr_Willis> Installed: 2.29.92-0ubuntu5
<Dr_Willis>   Candidate: 2.29.92-0ubuntu5
<Dr_Willis> but i last updated.. like last night on this box
<espen77> Dr_Willis: running karmic?
<Dr_Willis> on the netbook yes.. one box is ubuntu - updated...
<Dr_Willis> actually wait.. all 3 are now 10.04 now
<Dr_Willis> I think. :)
<Dr_Willis> it gets to be an annoyance updateing 3 machines every day :)
<espen77> Dr_Willis: bet you love ubuntu one with 3 boxes
<Dr_Willis> i rarely even do ubuntuone
<Dr_Willis> Setting up gdm (2.29.92-0ubuntu6) ...
<Dr_Willis> there we go . all updated...
<Dr_Willis> rebooting.. lets see if i have the same issue
<gorgonzola> hello peoples! just did a clean install after the upgrader borked my system... but now i find that mysql is not installable in amd64. any idea why, or where should i fill the bug report?
<Dimmuxx> hmmm still no firefox 3.6.2
<ZykoticK9> gorgonzola, is it mysql-server-5.0 that you tried to install?  I'm on amd64 and willing to try installing the same version you did (so long as it's from the repo).
<gorgonzola> ZykotiK9: i tried mysql-server, mysql-server-5.1 and mysql-server-5.0
<gorgonzola> ZykotiK9: they all complain that the versions of dependencies do not match. its a mess.
<ZykoticK9> gorgonizer, yup - E: Broken packages -- for mysql-server
<ZykoticK9> gorgonizer, all versions broken here as well
<gorgonzola> yes, and you'll get related issues for all versions. it all stems from the fact that we have two different versions for i386 and amd64.
<gorgonzola> oh, and gorgonizer is someone else :S
<gorgonzola> :P
<ZykoticK9> oops
<Dr_Willis> well syustem booted after todays Update. but Nvidia system always says its in low-res mode.. and fix the video dialogs come up. I tell it to exit to console and X then comes up. I dont even have to startx or restart gdm..
<gorgonzola> npo. soooo, should i file against the meta-package or all of them?
<ZykoticK9> gorgonzola, i'd file against mysql-server - but i'm only guessing
<ZykoticK9> gorgonzola, are you going to file right now?
<gorgonzola> unless i find a related one, yes,
<gorgonzola> why?
<ZykoticK9> gorgonzola, send me the bug number after
<gorgonzola> kk
<benkong2> hey all
<benkong2> I continue to be plagued by the could not change monitor configuration crc 64 and other issues
<benkong2> if i add i915.modeset=0 to boot I can login and all works except there no ttys
<benkong2> just flickering
<benkong2> if I do not add the i915 the consoles work but login screen flickers
<benkong2> I am on a laptop 1366x768
<benkong2> what info can I supply that would help
<benkong2> this is an intel Mobile graphics card
<benkong2> sh: inxi: not found
<gorgonzola> ZykoticK9: someone beatme to it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-dfsg-5.1/+bug/546691
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546691 in mysql-dfsg-5.1 "MySQL package dependancies are broken for Lucid" [Undecided,New]
<ZykoticK9> gorgonzola, well thanks for the link - off to "me to" on it :)
<benkong2> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<benkong2> Info:      Processes 162 Uptime 15 min Memory 708.4/3868.5MB Runlevel 2 Client X-Chat 2.8.6 inxi 1.4.8
<plauclair> I'm new to Ubuntu I'd like to know how do I pass from a previous 10.4 snapshot release to beta 1, can I just use the update tool ?
<Dr_Willis> plauclair:  yes..
<Dr_Willis> plauclair:  thats a common faq :) and a MAIN feature of the package manager system.. its easy to 'upgrade' to the next releases
<benkong2> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<benkong2> Graphics:  Card Intel Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller tty res: N/A
<benkong2> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<benkong2> System:    Host prolinux Kernel 2.6.32-17-generic x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Ubuntu 10.04 lucid
<plauclair> Dr_Willis: ok thanks ! I'm kinda used to how OpenSuse does it
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: ok decided to straight install lucid 64 bit, it has to be clean install, so, should i backup my files? and how ?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:   should you? well if you want to keep them yes...
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  i always copy mine to a USB hard drive..
<TecnoBrat> Is there a way to view all of the new packages + change notes for lucid .. like some sort of a running page of changes?
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: ok, one thing, i had lot of problems setting the resolution before with hardy, changed few xorg.conf file. don't remember how to do it again, hope lucid won't ask me to do all that again
<Dr_Willis> Ive not had to do much to configure X in years.
<TecnoBrat> nvidia-settings does all of the work for me
<Dr_Willis> install proper drivers.. perhaps run the nvidia-settings tool.. restart X.. done
<Dr_Willis> they did tweak nvidia-settings a little bit i saw.
<Dr_Willis> it now seems to run wth the proper root permissions
<TecnoBrat> they did yea
<TecnoBrat> that it does .. was happy to see that
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: depends on processors rite? i got AMD
<Dr_Willis> and i dont think it went berzerk when there was no xorg.conf this time either
<KB1JWQ> Holy... I just spent some time researching how to get tweetdeck installed.
<rabbit1> ---> athlon x2 64 bit with nvidia inbuilt
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  what depends on the processor?  the VIDEO card.. yes. perhaps..
<KB1JWQ> Come to find out gwibber wipes the floor with it, and it comes installed by default.  *headdesk*
<BluesKaj> rabbit1, the kernel source driver will determine your resolution , run sudo nvidia-xconfig if you are happy with the existing driver
<Dr_Willis> I saw a 'Twitter bird' teeshirt the other day. it was a Bird  with a Tweet saying 'No One cares what you are saying' :)
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: so had to tweak a bit, spent lot of time
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  depends on your video card.
<KB1JWQ> Dr_Willis: Absolutely agree.  But it's one of the more effective ways for me to follow Ubuntu security releases and such. :-)
<KB1JWQ> Dr_Willis: Unless you've got an rss reader for GNOME that you'd recommend?
<Dr_Willis> KB1JWQ:  ive been using 'feedly' extension for firefox these days
<Dr_Willis> I perfer it to stand alone rss reader apps.
<rabbit1> BluesKaj: Dr_Willis: ok will do it once i get lucid end of april, any link for all the installation process and nvidia installation processय़
<KB1JWQ> Dr_Willis: I ca't get behind Firefox RSS extensions; my browser is cluttered enough.
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  install.  it sees/mentions the nvidia restrited drivers.. a few clicks..  reboot.. done
<Dr_Willis> feedly i think is more of a web site then extension. I think the extension just adds a few little features
<rabbit1> Dr_Willis: hope u taking after lucid installation ? that's cool then. thanks a lot
<KB1JWQ> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> rabbit1:  its basivally been that way for the last few releases
<BluesKaj> rabbit1, if you wait for the stable release , then your nvidia kernel source driver should work fine
<KB1JWQ> Dr_Willis: Thanks.  Feedly looks like it's worth pursuing.
<rabbit1> BluesKaj: it was not a case with 8.04, i couldn't even get 1024 by default
<Dr_Willis> on this nvidia box . X is constantaly starting saying its 'in low res mode - do you want to fix....'  even tho if i just exit the dialog.. it does auto-fix it. or starts up fine.
<Dr_Willis> KB1JWQ:  yea. its handy.  It even has extension for chrome i think
<BluesKaj> rabbit1, 8.04 didn't use kernel source , lucid does
<rabbit1> BluesKaj: that's important info, thanks a lot..... :) lucid rules then
<Dr_Willis> I find that often it depends on the nvidia chipset in use..  that limits what res i can get by 'default' and other things. :)
<Dr_Willis> but oncei get the nvidia drivers instaled.. they all work for me (so far) :)
<devurandom> Hi!
<devurandom> What is the recommended way of disabling a service in Ubuntu 10.04?
<BluesKaj> rabbit1, if by any chance you still have probs , there are other install procedures that can correct them
<devurandom> I tried update-rc.d -f ... remove, as worked in Debian before. That claimed it succeeded, but didn't have any effect at all.
<TecnoBrat> devurandom: looks like most things use "upstart"
<bipolar> Is anyone using puppet on lucid? I'm getting some strange errors I don't get on Debian.
<devurandom> Then I tried insserv -r ..., but that didn't do anything either, except spitting out a bazillion of errors.
<devurandom> TecnoBrat: But how to tell "upstart" not to start a service...?
<BluesKaj> devurandom, just update-rc.d
<devurandom> BluesKaj: I can assure you: That does nothing of this sort.
<Dr_Willis> err.. does Upstart USE 'update-rc.d' ? i thought that was for the sysv init scripts
<devurandom> update-rc.d -f ... remove and the service was still starting.
<Dr_Willis> devurandom:  for upstart you can edit the /etc/init/XXX file and change its name to servicewhatever.DONTRUN   i recall reading
<devurandom> I now modifed the script itself in /etc/init/, commenting out the "start on" line, but that sux majorly...
<rabbit1> BluesKaj: i have no probs now, i managed to edit xorg.conf and fine 1024 resolution atleast
<Dr_Willis> devurandom:  I move the whatever.conf file to /etc/init/DISABLED/ directory i made..
<devurandom> Dr_Willis: Like "mv /etc/init/network-manager.conf /etc/init/network-manager.conf.DISABLED"?
<Dr_Willis> devurandom:  that should also work
<devurandom> Aha, ok,
<BluesKaj> devurandom, open /etc/int.d/ and remove the bash file
<rabbit1> BluesKaj: its so tough if i won't get this 1024 resolution, as it eats my screen, all apps go out of monitor screens, :( horrible
<devurandom> BluesKaj: Which file?
<Dr_Willis> devurandom:  i find the 'DISABLED' directory an easer way to do it then renaming :)
<BluesKaj> rabbit1, what nvidia card ?
<rabbit1> BluesKaj: can u kindly let me know the command, is it xrand ?
<Dr_Willis> devurandom:  you may need to watchout that any updates dont reinstall the file.
<devurandom> Ok, that sux even more than editing the file by hand...
<rabbit1> BluesKaj: now its fine, i managed to solve it. but was asking about lucid
<Dr_Willis> Moveing it to some dir sux? :) i found it rather easy to do
<BluesKaj> devurandom, the script you want to stop
<devurandom> I assume anyone has ever thought that someone might want to disable a service easily, before they deployed that "upstart"?
<Dr_Willis> devurandom:  its been discussed and rediscussed as to the 'proper' way to handle it in the updatart docs/forums from what ive seen..
<devurandom> Dr_Willis: Taking care that Ubuntu does not reinstall the file sux.
<Dr_Willis> but its not been given a definitive way.. because some disrtos may want to do it some way.. and others may want some other way
<Dr_Willis> devurandom:  yep.   But ive rarely seen the upstart scripts change.
<devurandom> mv ing the file around is acceptable, but still less convenient than update-rc.d -f ... remove.
<Dr_Willis> at least the ones ive disabled have not came back.. so far
<Dr_Willis> i imagine in a few more releases the update-rc.d -f will be totally gond.
<devurandom> *sigh* ok...
<Dr_Willis> IF the srevice is still using the sysv scripts then you can use update-rc.d
<devurandom> Dr_Willis: And then there will be a working new tool? ;)
<Dr_Willis> sudo mc , move the stuff to the other dir. :)
<devurandom> Dr_Willis: It seems network-manager is using both. init and init.d
<Dr_Willis> I dont see anything related to network manager in /etc/rc2.d here
 * Dr_Willis looks again
<devurandom> But /etc/init.d contains a network-manager startup script.
<kklimonda> only a stub for compatibility
<Haffe> I need some help. I installed Lucid Lynx, and it seems to have broken my grub. I get grub_insert_here when I boot.
<Dr_Willis> init.d is not the same as /etc/rc2.d :)
<devurandom> Ah:  /etc/init.d/network-manager -> /lib/init/upstart-job
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Haffe> I have currentley booted of an old install cd and chosen to drop to a shell.
<Dr_Willis> most of the things are that way i imagine.. upstart has been gettingused and people dont realize it
<Haffe> Where is the menu.lst or similiar that I need to edit?
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Haffe
<ubottu> Haffe: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Dr_Willis> Haffe:  a new clean install will use Grub2  /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/XXXXX stff then rerun sudo update-grub
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. most of the scripts in init.d seem to be usint /lib/init/upstart-job
<devurandom> Dr_Willis: wicd doesnt ;)
<Dr_Willis> well i found wicd... annoying. :)
<meanburrito920_> if I did a in place upgrade to lucid beta1, does that include the nouveau nvidia drivers?
<devurandom> Dr_Willis: I find wicd-curses very nice.
<Dr_Willis> well i found that lubuntu-desktop installed wicd and removed network-manager annoying
<Ian_Corne> empathy defintly needs more preferences options
<devurandom> And I have to use that for this network, since network-manager apparently has no way for me to tell wpa_supplicant to use fast_reauth=0.
<Dr_Willis> meanburrito920_:  upgrades should upgrade everything normally
<devurandom> Dr_Willis: So without wicd I will regularly get kicked out of the net with only a cumbersome way back. ;)
<meanburrito920_> Dr_Willis: right, but if I look at my listings for drivers it still lists the nvidia 176 or whatever version
<Dr_Willis> wow. Copying a 4gb file to a flash drive.. and it keeps going slower and slower and slower.. down to 911KB/Sec now...
<devurandom> wicd has /etc/wicd/encryption/templates/ where I can give extra config options to wpa_supplicant. network-manager allows now such thing.
<Dr_Willis> meanburrito920_:   it makes sence if you have the prop. drivers installed that it would use them
<meanburrito920_> whats the flash drive's file system?
<meanburrito920_> Dr_Willis: but if i want to try out nouveau?
<Dr_Willis> meanburrito920_:  then uninstall the other drivers i guess.
<meanburrito920_> :(
<devurandom> Anyway, thanks for the "mv" tip. Gtg again.
<Dr_Willis> meanburrito920_:  ecit your xorg.conf :)
<Dr_Willis> if it exists
<jeiworth> Dr_Willis: i have thesame problem, iirc i read about this bug in the net, i think its a problem in the usb-driver in the kernel
<meanburrito920_> it does, but i thought that ubuntu was moving away from using xorg.conf?
<Dr_Willis> jeiworth:  yea. im not seeing any messages in dmesg.. so not sure what to do with it.
<Dr_Willis> meanburrito920_:  depends..
<Dr_Willis> meanburrito920_:  X is moveing away from using xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> its not a ;ubuntu thing'
<Ian_Corne> "moving"
<Ian_Corne> has moved? :p
<Dr_Willis> My nvidia machines all have a xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> my intel video machines dont
<Ian_Corne> mine doesn't
<Ian_Corne> Using nouveau
<Dr_Willis> I use twinview - so that is a setting in the xorg.conf
<Ian_Corne> with twinview
<jeiworth> Dr_Willis: i tried it with ntfs and ext3 but the same, so i don't think the fs is the problem, and it seems to just affect single large files, if i copy the same ammount of data in smaller files the problem does not occur
<Ian_Corne> It's on a per user basis
<Ian_Corne> with the display preferences tool thingy
<Dr_Willis> jeiworth:  yep. moving a 4gb file. and its saying 50+ min
<Dr_Willis> Twinview is handled by the nvidia-settings tool  every time ive had to use it. The normal settings tool dosent do it. unless thats changed also
<om26er> well, my fstab had a problem
<Dr_Willis> system -> perferances -> monitor tells me to use nvidia-settings :)
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  you broke it. :)
<om26er> Dr_Willis, yep
<om26er> I also reported a bug, will close it now
<TecnoBrat> anyone use lirc?
<Dr_Willis> night all
<vivid> so the 'light-themes' update, did it change the location of window buttons to the right?
<vivid> i had manually changed it so i cant really tell other than several of the images are a little fubar now
<h00k> I like Lucid's updated progress bar
<vivid> h00k, was anything changed with the buttons?
<h00k> vivid: since the last update as far as positions? no
<h00k> vivid: he's the latest changelog: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/0.1.5.9/+changelog
<vivid> yea i browsed through it, but was curious because some of the images didnt get changed, and some got overwritten
<vivid> Some_Person, wheres your new package :p
<ZykoticK9> vivid, i think you need to accept that the button are on the left to stay
<vivid> well, this being free as in freedom software, i would fully disagree
<ZykoticK9> vivid, i move the buttons back to the right as well - power of linux, you can customize it.  But the default is going to have them on the left
<vivid> i would still say thats silly, the whole mac ui is annoying and emulating it makes no sense, but opinions are like........well you know
<meanburrito920_> urg, for some reason my game joystick is also controlling my mouse cursor. why might this be? it worked fine before the project...
<ZykoticK9> meanburrito920_, i've had that issue before on Karmic, have you rebooted (does it happen after)?
<meanburrito920_> I'll try it in a bit, I'm in the middle of some work right now :(
<ZykoticK9> meanburrito920_, i don't (never found) have an actual solution.
<Ian_Corne> wow, today is crash day for me
<Ian_Corne> everything is crashing, including apport..
<Ian_Corne> when I start typing in empathy, it crashes
<Ian_Corne> aha, I 've enabled dutch spell check
<Ian_Corne> alongside with english
<TecnoBrat> Anyone know if there is a page / site that has a rolling list of changes for lucid?
<TecnoBrat> Or somewhere to get something similar?
<TecnoBrat> ahh I think this is sorta what I'm looking for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+queue :)
<[diablo]> hello all
<[diablo]> guys, anyone know a way to get Empathy to prompt me for the password everytime it is started please?
<[diablo]> I do not want it storing nothing more than my gmail username
<L0NELY-TR0LL> Hello
<L0NELY-TR0LL> Hi
<L0NELY-TR0LL> Buenos vakaras
<L0NELY-TR0LL> Bon jorno
<L0NELY-TR0LL> Arigato
<L0NELY-TR0LL> I have a problem with ubuntu
<L0NELY-TR0LL> I don't know what it is
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/547096
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 547096 in empathy "In the menu spell checking enableing dutch crashes empathy" [Undecided,New]
<L0NELY-TR0LL> ubottu hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu+1! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<L0NELY-TR0LL> ubottu do you like oil?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L0NELY-TR0LL> ubottu i know..
<L0NELY-TR0LL> ubottu !hamburgers
<L0NELY-TR0LL> !pizza
<mc44> L0NELY-TR0LL: please don't abuse the bot
<warriorforgod> Wow, couldn't have seen this comin based on his name.
<L0NELY-TR0LL> mc44 But it likes it! Ask hem, he will proof it!
<L0NELY-TR0LL> ubottu say YES
<ub0ttu> YES!!! I like L0NELY-TR0LL!!!!
<mc44> warriorforgod: the zeros are what give it away
<mc44> ub0ttu: stop it.
<L0NELY-TR0LL> mc44 please don't abuse the bot
<L0NELY-TR0LL> mc44 So... you have a 44 years old?
<Ian_Corne> !behavior L0NELY-TR0LL
<L0NELY-TR0LL> !behavior Ian_Corne
<Ian_Corne> what is the trigger to warn any op ?
<mc44> Ian_Corne: !ops
<James147> !behavior | L0NELY-TR0LL
<ubottu> L0NELY-TR0LL: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jpds> James147: He's gone dude.
<Ian_Corne> oh
<Haffe> Ok.
<Haffe> Guys. I bit the bullet and tried to do a clean install of lucid lynx using the live cd.
<Haffe> However, it wont boot.
<Haffe> It just gives me the splash screen and nothing more. Is there tweaks that can be done, or some kind of debug windows?
<AlfredPennarini> i need help about phonegap for iphone
<TecnoBrat> jpds: was that some sort of super kick which made it look like he left on his own? haha
<om26er> which file have the UUID of root in grub2??
<jpds> TecnoBrat: Just a /remove command.
<bullgard> My Lucid computer does not produce messages during boot-up. How can I change this?
<James147> Haffe: Did you do a disk check on the cd when you put it in the drive? (There is an option in the menu that appears)
<Haffe> James147: Yes.
<Haffe> No errors.
<Haffe> I am wondering if it's my dual monitor setup that's causing problems.
<James147> Haffe: dual monitor on nvidia?
 * abhinav recommends http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greg_Mortenson - and his books "Three Cups of Tea" and "Stones into Schools" for a "real" perspective on Pakistan / Afghanistan
 * abhinav says sorry - wrong room
<om26er> abhinav, woho, this is a support channel
<bullgard> Haffe: Analyze /var/log/messages.
<abhinav> om26er: apologies, this was for another channel
<pepee> hi, I'm having troubles while compiling an app
<bullgard> Haffe: Or /var/log syslog rather.
<pepee> it says: /usr/include/bits/local_lim.h:39:26: error: linux/limits.h: No such file or directory
<pepee> /usr/include/linux/ is empty
<Haffe> bullgard: But how do I do that from a frozen live boot session?
<pepee> this is after upgrading today...
<James147> Haffe: If your useing nvidia then thats probally the problem, the opensouce drivers cannot do dual screen (at least last time i tryed) try unpluging one monitor and booting like that, if you can enable the nvida drivers
<vivid> how do i make an upstart service start automatically?
<bullgard> Haffe: You asked what to do after "a clean install of lucid lynx using the live cd."
<charlie-tca> bullgard: edit /etc/default/grub
<pepee> installed packages: linux-headers-2.6.32-17-generic linux-headers-2.6.32-17
<bullgard> charlie-tca: Me?
<charlie-tca> remove quiet splash
<charlie-tca> <bullgard> My Lucid computer does not produce messages during boot-up. How can I change this?
<charlie-tca> bullgard: ^^ ^^
<pepee> ↑ ← is better
<ZykoticK9> bullgard, don't forget to run "sudo update-grub" after remove quiet&splash (like I just did the 1st time round)
<charlie-tca> thank you, ZykoticK9
<Haffe> James147: Thanks. That seems to help.
<Haffe> bullgard: Sorry, I was unclear.
<bullgard> charlie-tca: My file /etc/default/grub does not include 'quiet' and does not include 'splash'.
<DarsVaeda> hi installation tells me that my installation medium is one /dev/sda5 so i can not change that, which i need
<BUGabundo_remote> and I'm out
<BUGabundo_remote> bllb
<DarsVaeda> how can i change that?
<BUGabundo_remote> bbl
<charlie-tca> bullgard: this line? GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<TecnoBrat> I don't even have a /etc/default/grub file :)
<ZykoticK9> TecnoBrat, have you upgraded from a version prior to 9.10?
<charlie-tca> TecnoBrat: You have /boot/grub/menu.lst instead?
<TecnoBrat> charlie-tca: yep
<charlie-tca> legacy grub
<TecnoBrat> ZykoticK9: I have upgraded from 8.10 => 9.04 => 9.10 => 10.04 on this box
<ZykoticK9> TecnoBrat, thus the reason you don't have /etc/default/grub - you're using grub-legacy as charlie-tca pointed out
<bullgard> charlie-tca: This line looks with me:  'GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="vga=0x0340"'.
<charlie-tca> I think that vga= blanks out the text now in lucid with grub2
<almoxarife> free more than tfds_in_queue <--- my kern.log is being overrun with that line, what is the simple fix? I am talking about 2 lines per sec
<pepee> IIRC vga=* is for old kernels < 2.6.30
<charlie-tca> I had to remove that completely here because it stopped by boot completely
<DarsVaeda> hi installation tells me that my installation medium is one /dev/sda5 so i can not change that, which i need, how do  i change that?
<charlie-tca> DarsVaeda: click on manual install
<charlie-tca> manual partition
<ZykoticK9> DarsVaeda, i ran into a similar issue - I had to manually delete the partition I wanted to install too, then select "Use largest free space" (or similar) in the partition selection screen
<DarsVaeda> i can not delete it...
<ZykoticK9> DarsVaeda, then use charlie-tca suggestion and use manual
<DarsVaeda> and there is no "manual"
<DarsVaeda> ;)
<bullgard> charlie-tca: Thank you for commenting.
<charlie-tca> no problem
<DarsVaeda> i actually don't even get what the message tells me
<DarsVaeda> why is my installation medium on dev/sda
<DarsVaeda> i thought cd are mounted within media or something
<jmcantrell> is there a way to have a user space hosts file?
<charlie-tca> DarsVaeda: it isn't seeing the hard drive?
<charlie-tca> oops, thinking out loud
<DarsVaeda> oh wait does it tell me that the ...how is that named swap space for the live cd is on that partition?
<DarsVaeda> and thats why it can't access it? that sounds reasonable
<charlie-tca> possible
<DarsVaeda> charlie-tca the hard drive is there
<DarsVaeda> i just can not use it
<charlie-tca> you might have to unmount the partition is all
<DarsVaeda> which is ... because thats my root there
<pepee> can someone hel me?
<pepee> *help
<MaximLevitsky-vm> Why gdm theme is white?
<DarsVaeda> oh it actually mounted /cdrom to dev/sda5... so i can not umount it
<rye> MaximLevitsky-vm, I just come here to ask why my netbook gdm theme is dark :)
<MaximLevitsky-vm> rye: 10.4?
<rye> MaximLevitsky-vm, yup
<MaximLevitsky-vm> Now why its not possible to set it, or make it something neutral?
<DarsVaeda> is there a bootup option to tell the live cd where to mount to?
<Ichat> hi - im since yesterday trying to runn  lucid server.    the problem i seem to have is with transmission-daemon  -   when i update   /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json   nothing happens.    and   t...daemon -f   tells me that its config file may be in  /home/[user]/.config/     - my question   how can i change my system so that   the deamon reads 'the right'   config file
<howlmowly> Hi people. .. i am sitting in Front of a black screen now after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04. Any ideas?
<howlmowly> I did Not eben See grub or anything its just plain black
<coz_> howlmowly, nvidia maybe?
<howlmowly> Nope, Intel 965gm
<coz_> mm
<howlmowly> The live disk works just fine, btw. I am now here using my phone. ..
<howlmowly> What would be the easiest way to repair it, using the live cd?
<pepee> howlmowly, no errors from grub?
<howlmowly> Nope,  maybe in some file?
<pepee> not even the OS's list
<pepee> ?
<howlmowly> Nope, nothing
<pepee> try reinstalling grub
<ZykoticK9> howlmowly, you can try holding down shift, which should bring up grub menu - then try selected the "recovery mode" (or similar wording)
<howlmowly> ZykoticK9: thx..  Ar least i know that grub works, now...
<ptb> It seems like terminal is using UTF-8 no mather if I set ISO-8859-1 , any workarounds on this one?
<ptb> Lucid
<howlmowly> Alright. Choosing recovery Mode from grub doesnt work either
<howlmowly> Italien Hangs After that with a black screen
<howlmowly> *it
<howlmowly> Sorry for my spelling autocorrection. ..
<howlmowly> Pepee looks like grub Works...
<howlmowly> *pepee
<pepee> can you see the grub screen?
<howlmowly> Yepp android choose Thema different kernels
<howlmowly> *and choose Thema different kernels
<pepee> ok
<howlmowly> *the
<pepee> no errors after booting linux?
<pepee> just black screen?
<howlmowly> Exactly
<Ichat> can anyone help me find the ??? boot up ??   script for transmission-daemon
<Ichat> and the way how i can :    >1  change the location where it looks for its settings.json file.   and  2>  (iff possible)  how to start it as its own  user
<pepee> howlmowly, what are the kernel boot options?
<pepee> howlmowly, while in grub, press 'e' to see these options
<pepee> btw grub or grub2?
<howlmowly>  pepee grub Italien says grub 1.98 in the menu and the options are ro single vga=788
<pepee> ok
<howlmowly> *it
<pepee> just delete all of them
<pepee> and boot linux (IIRC, ctrl+x)
<howlmowly> yeah works now... lets See, how far it gets. ..
<howlmowly> Ok, pepee i can now See,where it hangs. It says: filesystem could not be mounted /dev/Bus/usb.  Usb??
<pepee> Ichat, know nothing about transmission-daemon, but you may edit /etc/init.d/transmission-daemon or something like that, and see if it works
<howlmowly> Maybe It is a problem that i had a usb Stick plugged in during the upgrade?
<komputes> Hi Lucid Testers, has anyone run into Bug #547167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 547167 in gnome-power-manager "Screen goes black when unattended and does not return" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/547167
<pepee> howlmowly, did you install lucid from an USB drive?
<komputes> howlmowly: yeah, recovery mode seems broken
<komputes> howlmowly: do you only get a black screen and an underscore in the corner?
<pepee> hmm try this: dpkg -P plymouth
<howlmowly> komputes Not even an underscore...
<pepee> howlmowly, and delete 'vga=...'
<komputes> howlmowly: ok, thought we may have had the same bug (I get a black screen with a cursor when running telinit 1 - Bug 545412)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545412 in upstart "[Lucid Beta] telinit does not switch runlevels properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545412
<pepee> howlmowly, what does the screen do after ubuntu shows that message?
<pepee> there is cursor? login screen? tty?
<pepee> try: ctrl+alt+f2
<howlmowly> pepee i upgraded from my 9.10 but i had an usb stick plugged in during that time with a live cd Installation
<howlmowly> pepee i habe No ttys and ctrl-alt-f* doesnt work either
<howlmowly> After that message everything stops. Though the cursor keeps blinking
<Ichat> pepee:  -  im looking at it now, but its 'realy' strange (i think)
<pepee> well, try again with the usb plugged in...
<almoxarife> anyone elses kern.log getting filled with the same msg about tfds_in_queue ?????
<howlmowly> but restarting with Ctrl -alt-del works, btw. ..
<almoxarife> after upgrade to kernel ...17
<pepee> I see a crash in pm-suspend...
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, bug #545585
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545585 in linux "lucid iwlagn free more than tfds_in_queue" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545585
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: I saw it, and I see there is a patch?
<howlmowly> pepee still the same error,when the usb stick ist plugged in
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, that's certainly what the bug suggests (i don't have the issue, so i have no further info sorry)
<almoxarife> is patching a kernel straight forward?
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, test kernel available at http://people.canonical.com/~smb/lp545585/
<ruelle> i have upgraded to 10.4 and now my system is unusable. as long as i am in single user mode everything is fine. i even can run X and an xterm inside it. but when i switch to multiusermode, the keyboard, mouse and network are disabled. the only thing i can do then is shutting my computer down via acpi.
<pepee> howlmowly, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/505808
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 505808 in linux "Can't boot with last linux kernels from 2.6.32.10 to 2.6.32.14" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<quentusrex> Alright, I don't know if this is a bug but it has bit me twice in a row
<quentusrex> Trying to install Kbuntu and it won't let me login with the user and pass I think I set on install
<pepee> howlmowly, nah, is not related...
<howlmowly> Yeah i just started wondereing Hehe Peperoni
<howlmowly> Lol i mean pepe
<pepee> haha
<howlmowly> My t9 ob my cellphone ist driving mehr nuts; )
<howlmowly> *mehr
<pepee> well, sorry, I have no idea what's the problem
<howlmowly> Jesus. .. *me
<howlmowly> Hmm... do you have a tip ob repairing with the live Verlag, maybe, pepee?
<howlmowly> On
<pepee> howlmowly, nope
<howlmowly> I mean live cd
<pepee> as I said, don't know where is the problem
<running_rabbit07> Hello, I have a Dell with a Netgear USB NIC. I have tried Lubuntu and Ubuntu Lucid and neither one works with the wireless. Is there a way to fix this without buying a new NIC or running 75 feet of wire?
<pepee> is very strange...
<howlmowly> I think. I will try reinstalling
<C-S-B-N900> running_rabbit07: whats the chip set?
<pepee> try dl the latest build
<running_rabbit07> Intel
<running_rabbit07> P4
<howlmowly> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/507881 pepe thats from your link. .. that ist almost exactly my Problem i will report It i succeed
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 507881 in ubuntu "Lucid alpha 2 fails to start up unless you remove /proc/bus/usb from the fstab" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pepee> haha well, good to see you could solve it
<howlmowly> I am Not sure, yet pepe still booting into live cd also my error says /dev/usb and not /proc /usb. ..
<ruelle> i have upgraded to 10.4 and now my system is unusable. as long as i am in single user mode everything is fine. i even can run X and an xterm inside it. but when i switch to multiusermode, the keyboard, mouse and network are disabled. the only thing i can do then is shutting my computer down via acpi.
<charlie-tca> ruelle: what kind of video? VIA KM400 on the Acer Aspire has a bug filed already
<ruelle> charlie-tca: i dont think it's a video problem. i tried nvidia and ati.
<plauclair> I think openjdk might be broken, some things in Eclipse don't work on it but work on Sun Java
<yofel> plauclair: you're not the only one noticing that, please make sure there's a bug filed
<plauclair> I've seen a bug report but I'm not sure it's for 10.4, I'm gonna verify
 * gnomefreak tries to think what package i filed a java bug on
<gnomefreak> but mine was due to another package (java plugin i think) it was days ago
<yofel> at least my bug about firefox ignoring sun java is finally getting worked on
<BUGabundo> yofel: ???
<BUGabundo> my boss got hit byt that one today
<BUGabundo> on karmic
<BUGabundo> lol
<plauclair> is there a way to uninstall openjdk without removing eclipse at the same time ? I just moved from opensuse and I don't really get how to :S
<gnomefreak> yofel: is it asac or micah working on it?
<yofel> nope, assigned to someone else
<red> how can I find out which port is used by IMAP and Usenet news via commandline?
<yofel> it's a bug in sun java, not ffx
<yofel> more like they changed firefox and now sun java needs to be adjusted
<socket_77> red: imap uses 143 and uucp uses 117
<red> i know the ports, just need a way to verify :)
<gnomefreak> yofel: oh ok. i dont know who our java guy is anymore
<socket_77> red: you can do a netstat -ntap to see active ports
<red> and more precisely, need to verify that via cli
<red> okay
<red> testing
<red> illegal option -- t
<socket_77> er..
<gnomefreak> damn he left
<socket_77> you are running this on lucid?
<Damascene> any one using rtl locale, Arabic Hebrew or Urdu
<red> didn't detach all the way x)
<quentusrex> Major Bug: Try to install Kbuntu. Update the installer. The updates removes the ability to set your user and password, so on reboot you can't login.
<red> my bad
<gnomefreak> quentusrex: file a bug on it. it may just be the daily ISO that is messed up
<quentusrex> gnomefreak, where should this bug be filed?
<gnomefreak> Ubuntu ISo doesnt have that problem ;)
<howlymowly> hrhr pepe!!  it works...  now chatting from my laptop again...
<gnomefreak> quentusrex: launchpad.net  not sure the package to file it against i would just set it to ubuntu as the package
<howlymowly> pepe could you give me the link from earlier onc again? I accidentally deleted it.. this way I could help at launchpad to remove this bug...
<gnomefreak> howlymowly: what link?
<gnomefreak> well what was it to
<howlymowly> to a launchpad bug entry
<howlymowly> i posted it like 20min ago...
<gnomefreak> howlymowly: a bug or just the general page?
<howlymowly> and pepe another one liek 30 min?
<howlymowly> to a specific bug
<gnomefreak> howlymowly: what was the bug on and about?
<howlymowly> its about a blank screen and something with /proc/usb
<howlymowly> when starting up ubuntu
<gnomefreak> howlymowly: did you file it?
<howlymowly> gnomefreak: nope..  but I had the same bug and want to 1. confirm it and 2. my bug had some "variation" to the original bug so I wanted to extend the information in the bug reportcould you search it for me :)?
<gnomefreak> yofel: do you know the bug howlymowly is refering to?
<yofel> mom, reading backlog
<gnomefreak> howlymowly: well i looked for your home page but howlymowly is not known (if you commented on it i can get it from your home page in LP
<gnomefreak> sounds almost like a plymouth bug :)
<yofel> bug 507881 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507881 in ubuntu "Lucid alpha 2 fails to start up unless you remove /proc/bus/usb from the fstab" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507881
<gnomefreak> hmmmmm
<howlymowly> ahh.. yeah thats the one :) thx
<howlymowly> gnomefreak: NOW I can comment on it :)
<howlymowly> my name btw. on LP is yeus...  not howlymowly :)
<gnomefreak> howlymowly: if you subscribe to it you will get emails when someone comments on it
<gnomefreak> that would explain why i didnt find you there ;)
<cozziemoto> has anyone installed iagno?  it doesnt animate as it did on previous versions
<yofel> cozziemoto: the coin flipping is animated here
<howlymowly> :)
<ripps> Is it just me, or has Radiance/Ambiance just become broken?
<cozziemoto> yofel, mm not here  mabye an uninstall and reinstall will doi t
<gnomefreak> you mean it worked at one time?
<cozziemoto> ripps,  i thought it was always broken :)
<plauclair> ripps, it even breaks Eclipse autocomplete, white text on white background.... !
 * gnomefreak not going to say names but i think i know who broke it :X
<ripps> the light-themes have always seemed to work okay with me, but the last update, gnome-panel and nautilus fallback to hicolor mode
<plauclair> I really hope they're gonna fix the theme before 10.4 comes out cause right now it's really bad :(
<cozziemoto> ah darn ..reinstalling iagno did nothing but not a biggie unless I can get the source and compile
<cemc> installed lucid server 32bit from the iso, the did an upgrade and grub-pc is crapping out like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/401363/ - any ideas?
<cemc> first two lines are because of set -x I put in postinst script
<BluesKaj> plauclair, it's eye candy to the devs so it'll probly stay on the back burner until more important problems are looked after
<gnomefreak> i had a question for one of the devs with that but im not ready to speak to him yet
<plauclair> broken ide because of of theme, to me that's pretty important.. but I'm just gonna use another theme :S
<MTecknology> Time to upgrade my dev systems to 10.04
<gnomefreak> java IDE would be broken without the theme causing it too :)
<plauclair> not to mention the broken window controls, I mean it makes Linux look really cheap
<gnomefreak> plauclair: they were goin gto be turned around but staying on left side AFAIR
<gnomefreak> that wiki is on my todolist
<plauclair> it's not the side that's not working, if you have a window that only has the close window control you get a straight edge
<gnomefreak> plauclair: did you file a bug on that? i would like to see that
<plauclair> gnomefreak, haven't had time for that yet
<cemc> plauclair: on which theme does that occur ?
<infecto> mount: warning: /etc/mtab is not writable (e.g. read-only filesystem). It's possible that information reported by mount(8) is not up to date. For actual information about system mount points check the /proc/mounts file.
<plauclair> cemc, ambience
<infecto> hmmm
<infecto> ro system?
<cemc> plauclair: hm, I'm not seeing the straight edge
<plauclair> cemc, let's say you go to settings>appearance>fonts tab>details button, this dialog shows the problem
<cemc> plauclair: hmm, not seeing the difference
<MTecknology> Any ideas what would cause this error during upgrade?  http://dpaste.com/176150/
<EdwinGrubbs> how do I enable the Me Menu in Lucid?
<cemc> plauclair: got it now
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: looking at error
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: I just found a bug report too
<MTecknology> bug 534999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534999 in update-manager "Exception during pm.DoInstall()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534999
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: did you try apt-get update && apt-get -f install   used with sudo ofcourse
<Scotie> Hallo,
<gnomefreak> plymouth+mount all were fixed with depends issues
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/531246
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 531246 in network-manager "network-manager-vpnc is not included in the installation." [Undecided,New]
<Ian_Corne> no1 has any feedback on this?
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: makes me think its trying to configure them out of order
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: oh- could make sense
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: run the apt-get -f install see if it helps
<MTecknology> will do
<cemc> plauclair: http://hosting.astral.ro/~gimre/screenshot_002.png - you mean this?
<BluesKaj> MTecknology, what command did you use to upgrade ? sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<plauclair> cemc, yes, exectly
<plauclair> *exactly
<cemc> gnomefreak: http://hosting.astral.ro/~gimre/screenshot_002.png
<gnomefreak> cemc: yeah that should be there :) what is the issue?
<BluesKaj> MTecknology, this will add the lucid repository and upgrade your version to lucid: sudo sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<cemc> gnomefreak: looks brrr? :) I dunno, ask plauclair :)
<gnomefreak> other than the image lying to you
 * gnomefreak hates when images ly
<plauclair> gnomefreak, It breaks the "graphic language"
<cemc> why is one side of it straight?
<MTecknology> BluesKaj: gnomefreak: Interesting, after just trying to rerun do-release-upgrade it seems to work
<plauclair> sorry, I don't know how to explain it other than in graphic design themes :S
<gnomefreak> plauclair: i would need steps to reproduce it
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: it got ahead of its self
<plauclair> open a dialog with only the close control, it's everywhere
<gnomefreak> it happens from time to time. you have a bug on it?
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: musta, I'll mention that in the bug report
<MTecknology> ya
<MTecknology> what should I tag it with?
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: give me # i think you can get away without tagging it
<gnomefreak> plauclair: i cant reproduce that sorry
<plauclair> really ?
<cemc> gnomefreak: if you just selected that theme, you have to relog I think
<plauclair> you get two round edges ?
<cemc> plauclair: I got that too at first
<gnomefreak> relog? you mean restart X?
<MTecknology> bug 534999
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 534999 in update-manager "Exception during pm.DoInstall()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/534999
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: ^
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: thanks looking at it
<plauclair> cemc, that's strange !
<cemc> after I restarted with that theme selected,
<cemc> it broke
<cemc> if switching from another theme, it's not broken, only after a logout/login (or restart?) it breaks
<mha2908_> Hi guys! Here's (hopefully) member:a quickie: Recently installed 10.04 server, and want to run the gnome desktop environment through member:a SSH X Window forwarding session. But how can I install the "ubuntu-desktop"-package without it starting automatically when I boot the pc?
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: I need to take care of a virus, i got it in windows, on the vm i use for homework only :P
<cemc> lemme doublecheck that
<plauclair> cemc, at first I thought it had just been overlooked
<ripps> Okay, something must have been upd with my system, because after reboot, the light-themes are working again. Although, it seems that it renders the metacity menu button incorrectly now. It gives it a bad background image.
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: interesting... the second time only worked on one of the systems
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: i commented on bug for mvo
<EdwinGrubbs> How do I enable the Me Menu in Lucid?
<gnomefreak> fred_2: its the envolope next to the date/clock
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> EdwinGrubbs: ^^^
<gnomefreak> left click it :)
<cemc> plauclair: can't reproduce what I said... now it's always like that, straight on the right side
<cemc> like on the screnshot
<gnomefreak> cemc: you moved them to right side :)
<plauclair> yeah.. for me it has always been like that
<cemc> what?
<cemc> I didn't move anything, that's just how it appears,
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: :S - rerun - it's workingon 3/5 systems nwo
<cemc> if you notice the close button on the Appearance Preferences windows appears on the left
<gnomefreak> cemc: yours appear on the right hand side?
<cemc> in the samples appears on the right
<cemc> no
<EdwinGrubbs> gnomefreak: I don't have an envelope icon. I used to a long time ago (maybe Jaunty), but I removed it.
<cemc> on the left
<gnomefreak> EdwinGrubbs: than add indicator-me to panel
<cemc> only the samples are wrong, on the actual windows the buttons are on the left
<gnomefreak> EdwinGrubbs: it would have been added once indicator-me was introduced
<gnomefreak> cemc: yeah ok i thought you meant the controls moved to the right by themselves
<EdwinGrubbs> thanks
<cemc> gnomefreak: the initial issue that plauclair said was the straigth right side of a single 'close' button (which is on the left)
<cemc> gnomefreak: this other thing with the buttons on the right, I just noticed
<cemc> (this is a Karmic upgrade, not a fresh beta install, so that could've messed up something)
<plauclair> what I have is a straight beta install so it has no relevance in that case I'd say
<gnomefreak> wonders if i should come up witha  script for moving them around but thats last on my todolist
<cemc> gnomefreak: the main issue is the straight right side, that's a bit sucky-looking :)
<gnomefreak> BUGabundo_dinner: eat well :)
<BUGabundo_dinner> I shall
<gnomefreak> im not understanding what you mean by straight right side
<cemc> gnomefreak: http://hosting.astral.ro/~gimre/screenshot_002.png - look at the close button
<cemc> on the left
<gnomefreak> hmmm its dinner time here and i know you are not in US
<cemc> does that look ok to you?
<cemc> why does it have that button background a straight right side
<cemc> why isn't it round?
<plauclair> to me it just looks wrong too
<gnomefreak> the red close button?
<plauclair> yes
<gnomefreak> its round in the screenshot
<cemc> no, not the red one, the other one up there, on the left
<plauclair> no, its border
<cemc> it's grey because the window is not in focus
<gnomefreak> i have screen zoomed way in to make sure but looks round to me
<cemc> it's background, not the button itself
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<cemc> when there are 3 buttons, the background is round
<plauclair> there is kind of a depression around the red button
<pepee> well, someone forgot to put a couple symlinks...
<cemc> :)
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: these two systems just don't want to be upgraded.... E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libplymouth2 for mountall, probably a dependency cycle.
<MTecknology> that's with aptitude dist-upgrade
<pepee> ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-17/include/asm-generic/ /usr/include/asm
<pepee> ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-17/include/linux/  /usr/include/
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: im not liking that now. run apt-get -f install see what it does. While you are doing that im going to run outside for a couple of minutes
<Dimmuxx> gnomefreak: any eta on firefox 3.6.2 yet?
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: I gon't need a few minutes :P
<BluesKaj> MTecknology, dist-upgrade is depracated
<MTecknology> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 293 not upgraded.
<MTecknology> BluesKaj: that's what you said to do above
<deanus> I always safe-upgrade/full-upgrade
<cemc> gnomefreak: http://hosting.astral.ro/~gimre/screenshot_003.png - there
<arand> I have a fun one: Bug #547182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 547182 in plymouth "plymouth displays video artefacts from earlier 9.10 session" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/547182
<gnomefreak> Dimmuxx: i havent ased but as i recall we are still waiting for nss/nspr. join #ubuntu-mozillateam and ask i have other things going on here so i cant ask asac
<MTecknology> deanus: that doesn't work either
<BluesKaj> not me MTecknology , I told you to sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Dimmuxx> gnomefreak: will do, thanks
<yofel> pepee: /usr/include/linux is a standalone folder here, not a symlink
<MTecknology> BluesKaj: 16:00 #ubuntu+1: < BluesKaj> MTecknology, this will add the lucid repository and upgrade your version to lucid: sudo sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<pepee> yofel, was empty when I was trying to compile something
<MTecknology> doesn't really matter
<pepee> and some headers where including files from that folder
<arand> Is there any good way to completely reset&reconfigure plymouth after messing about with video drivers and the having reverted to nouveau?
<pepee> specifically "linux/limits.h"
<BluesKaj> MTecknology, oops , meant to cut of the last part , sorry
<yofel> pepee: dpkg -S says: linux-libc-dev: /usr/include/linux/limits.h
<yofel> pepee: did you install linux-libc-dev?
<pepee> yep, linux-libc-dev is installed
<pepee> gonna try reinstalling it
<MTecknology> aptitude install libplymouth2
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: using --configure -a should also clear it up
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: it didn't :P
<gnomefreak> but i havent seen that problem since jaunty dev cycle
<gnomefreak> MTecknology: ok update the bug than mvo will get to it tomorrow i would think
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: yup, I'm testing to make sure this makes things work - I have two other systems to test with
<gnomefreak> i have to ping him about smart when i see him so i can refer him to bug report if he has time
<mikeconcepts> mikeconcepts: /j #ubuntu+1
<MTecknology> mikeconcepts: you're already here
<mikeconcepts> can't see all the icons in system/administration with lucid ubuntu netbook remix
<mikeconcepts> the majority of the icons are off the bottom of the screen
<mikeconcepts> that is the only menu item that has that problem
<xfact> hey
<knittl> hi. how can i get the volume control applet back?
<xfact> I was in lucid (alpha) few days ago, but after one update it was inaccessible so I was waiting, so anyone can tell me that Beta one is totally cured of whole system blockage or not?
<cemc> knittl: Alt+F2 and type gnome-volume-control-applet
<knittl> cemc: ok thanks. why isn't it starting automatically anymore?
<xfact> Any guessing?
<cemc> knittl: it was moved to the 'indicator area', I think. search for indicator applet in 'add to panel' window
<xfact> Can anyone tell me is that safe to upgrade to lucid yet?
<cemc> knittl: I'm guessing you have that indicator applet disabled like I have ;)
<cnd> Where's the beta 1 cd isos (not the 4gb dvd isos)?
<xfact> :(
<knittl> cemc: no, i have the indicator applet
<knittl> and it's not in there
<knittl> only battery, bluetooth, transmission, rhythmbox and the generic mail symbox
<MTecknology> gnomefreak: this sucks, my most important dev system isn't coming back up :P
<cemc> knittl: isn't that the notification area?
<mikeconcepts> did a ton of updates and after a cold boot the missing icons problem went away
<mikeconcepts> just in case anyone was monitoring that
<knittl> cemc: there is a difference?
<cemc> knittl: seems so ;)
<knittl> and adding a new indicator applet to the panel shows just that
<knittl> so it is the indicator applet
<cemc> knittl: and the volume control isn't in there?
<knittl> nope
<knittl> after starting gnome-volume-control-applet it's in the notification area ;)
<knittl> left of pidgin and networking
<cemc> mhm
<cemc> I found the 'other' volume control in the indicator applet after I put it on the panel... but I like the other one better
<knittl> i simply want the "real" one
<pascal_> In 10.04,  I'm having problems with the 3G modem in knetworkmanager. it works fine in nm-applet. Who can I talk to i about?
<pepee> hmm aptitude keeps telling me that there's a conflict between fglrx and fglrx-kernel-source, xorg-driver-fglrx
<deanus> knittl,  its one of the indicator applets, cant remember which one.
<cemc> knittl: they are all real ;) as in, they are change the volume, hehe
<cemc> s/are/all/
<knittl> alsamixer does that too :P
<cemc> exactly ;)
<pascal_> 10.04, knetworkmanager, 3g: who should I talk to?
<knittl> need to install indicator-sound
<knittl> there we go :)
<cemc> :)
<yofel> pascal_: I never got 3g to work in KNM too
<pepee> try wicd
<pascal_> yofel: yes.. thats the problem. It seems there is no problem configuring. But actually starting the service is not possible
<pascal_> pepee: yes, but Kubuntu ships with knetworkmanager
<yofel> pepee: the gnome applet works, not a network-manager problem
<pepee> pascal_, yep, i know it
<pepee> yofel, ahh
<_jscguy> Hi there, what is the text box for in the username menu ?
<pepee> I don't like NM...
<knittl> is there a chance the indicator icons will regain pop up information?
<knittl> i really miss it
<yofel> pascal_: you could ask in #kubuntu-devel if you can help with debugging KNM, I use the experimental plasmoid here which has mobile settings disabled so I can't test it atm
<pascal_> yofel: yes.. I just went in there.
<ubuntujenkins> does this happen to any one else? http://www.imagesocket.com/upload/
<ubuntujenkins> when the window is in active the button background messes up
<_jscguy> any clue why I'm getting "invalid number" from dd with regards to a hexadecimal seek address? dd: invalid number `0x045d1400'
<ubuntujenkins> wrong link http://www.imagesocket.com/view/Screenshotd57.png
<pepee> *I repeat: aptitude keeps telling me that there's a conflict between fglrx and fglrx-kernel-source, xorg-driver-fglrx
<pepee> is that the expected behavior?
<Ian_Corne> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=07f16677f09b15a8660802c9e9bcd308&t=1438194&page=2
<Ian_Corne> oops
<Ian_Corne> sorry
<Ian_Corne> not ubuntu+1 related :)
<nooga> hi
<nooga> php does not work in ~/public_html/ in lucid, i did that -> http://marco.tondela.org/2010/03/your-public_html-with-php5-isnt-working-in-ubuntu-lucid/
<nooga> but it didn't help at all
<nooga> any ideas how can I fix that?
<nooga> or maybe at least some suggestions where to seek
<red> hmm nooga
<red> for me there has been no problems
<red> did you upgrade to lucid with dist-upgrade?
<faryshta> Hi, how can I install gparted?
<BUGabundo_dinner> faryshta: $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade; sudo aptitude install gparted
<BUGabundo_dinner> or any other APT frontend
<faryshta> BUGabundo_dinner, I will try.
<faryshta> BUGabundo, seems the México server is down and that is why I couldn't install software?
<BUGabundo> oh ok
<kklimonda> nooga: you could try asking folks at the #ubuntu-server, they may know how to help you or what you should be looking for to debug this issue.
<Ian_Corne> faryshta: which server in mexico?
<Ian_Corne> mx.archive ?
<pepee> faryshta, just replace mx.archive with us.archive
<David-T> great, gdm was entirely unusable due to... a missing gconf schema. not quite what i was thinking
<faryshta> Ian_Corne, yes.
<David-T> but meh, i only spent about 3 hours trying to fix nouveau before realising it wasn't broken.
<faryshta> pepee, I did.
<Ian_Corne> hmm
<hoban> hello. I just upgraded to lucid from karmic and no longer have 3d support. How can I get the nvidia driver installed? Jockey doesn't work and if I install though aptitude, I still don't get 3d when I log in
<jpds> pepee: Same machines.
<pepee> heh didn't know
<jpds> faryshta: I would suggest using: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/tezcatl.fciencias.unam.mx-archive
<faryshta> jpds, Don't worry, I am already using the main server and installing my stuff.
<jpds> faryshta: OK; mx.archive and us.archive both point at the main servers; do you're problem is really odd.
<faryshta> hoban that sounds more like a configuration problem. Maybe you will need a fresh reinstall. I am not sue so I recommend to keep asking.
<jpds> s/do/so/
<faryshta> jpds: your* :P
<jpds> That too.
<faryshta> Well I am also behind a websense filter.
<shane2peru> ok, wicd, doesn't want to connect to wireless with wpa2, any documentation, or hints? psk or aes?  what is the difference?
<faryshta> So that may be the cause I download tons of shit from the mx.archive, maybe the admins of websense decided it was enough for me.
<shane2peru> or should I just go with wep?
<timh1> Are there problems with Gwibber at the moment. Was find. Did an update. Wont start in one user account but will on another. Gwibber service works ok. Any ideas?
<timh1> Meant was fine.
<arand> Is there a bug # for the window buttons being inconsistent when only 1 or 2 buttons are present?
<kklimonda> arand: there is for sure
<arand> kklimonda: Is that shoved into the master as well?
<arand> since I can't seem to find a separate one for it..
<kklimonda> arand: I don't think so, it's an actual bug
<arand> kklimonda: on light-themes?
<kklimonda> arand: you got me - I don't know if it's actually reported but I know developers know about it
<almoxarife> shane2peru: you should use the amount of crypto you need for what you do, wep is the weakest
<Some_Person> arand: It's a consequence of putting minimize in the middle. It has a sharp edge
<arand> Some_Person: or having only the close button.
<kklimonda> arand: but if it is it should be in light-themes
<Some_Person> arand: The close button alone in the dark theme works (afaik), but not the light theme
<arand> I wonder if it should be reported for good measure, and if asking ayatana is a right thing to do?
<Some_Person> arand: All this is fixed in my version of light-themes, which has the buttons in their old karmic positions
<kklimonda> Some_Person: so it's not really a fix
<arand> Some_Person: also for one-button dialogues?
<Some_Person> arand: One-button dialogues *should* work if you're using the dark theme already
<pepee> well, all my problems solved by running apt-get update....
<arand> Some_Person: Works in neither rad nor amb here, on latest updates
<Some_Person> Hmm, well then somehow when I moved the buttons to the old karmic positions it started working fine
<pepee> don't know if to laugh or to cry :(
<Some_Person> I had to manually fix it for the light theme, but not the dark
<pepee> bye ppl
<Some_Person> With my light-themes: http://img651.imageshack.us/img651/3793/screenshotvw.png
<faryshta> Before I screw up... how do I use gparted?
<BUGabundo> faryshta: if you don't know, why did you want to install it ?
<faryshta> BUGabundo, I want to format a USB-drive.
<Some_Person> faryshta: Methinks you may be in the wrong room, unless you specifically installed a prerelease ubuntu without knowing anything about partitioning
<BUGabundo> so what is your dificulty ?
<BUGabundo> just right click the device, and choose format
<bjsnider> gparted is pretty straightforward
<BUGabundo> no need for gparted
<BUGabundo> Some_Person: +1
<arand> Some_Person: Yea, original is still http://imagebin.org/90395 and http://imagebin.org/90396
<arand> However it seems like the two-button windows might have been fixed now..
<Some_Person> arand: 2-button windows are unfixable as far as I can tell
<Some_Person> The problem is that the minimize button is in the middle, and therefore is not rounded
<Some_Person> As for 1-button windows, I'm not sure why they aren't working. Perhaps the code that makes them work depends on the old positions?
<Some_Person> All I know is that without changing anything else, moving the buttons to the old positions fixes 1-button windows
<Some_Person> (on the dark theme)
<xfact> feww, that was libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Some_Person> I think the bottom line here is that the funky positions should be ditched
<xfact> problem solved, bye :)
<arand> Some_Person: Original seems to have two-button working now, regardless if using max/min: http://imagebin.org/90398 http://imagebin.org/90397
<Some_Person> hmm
<Some_Person> In a 3-button window, where is minimize?
<maccam94> i'm not seeing the volume control applet on my panel or in add to panel
<arand> Well originally middle.
<maccam94> any ideas?
<Some_Person> maccam94: indicator applet
<arand> maccam94: It's part of ↑
<maccam94> ah
<maccam94> seems to be kind of redundant with the user menu...
<arand> I like how they add more and more clutter, all in the name of removing it: message-indicator now obligatory part of notification area, memenu/logout separated, but still in one lump so the memenu is stuck.
<Some_Person> eh, complain to GNOME
<arand> No, I think this is mostly ubuntu's doing actually.
<Some_Person> What is the "message-indicator"?
<arand> Some_Person: the letter icon, now part of indicator-applet
<Some_Person> That's GNOME's doing
<Some_Person> and things like volume are moving to indicator applet because the official gnome specs say they should be there
<arand> Ah, ok then, well then it's not totally as hypocritical as I though it was then.
<Some_Person> hypocritical?
<kklimonda> Some_Person: not really, those are changes made by Ubuntu developers
<Some_Person> But they were made because of the gnome specs
<kklimonda> Some_Person: the spec you are talking about was created by KDE and is being discussed (or not) by fd.o
<arand> Some_Person: Removing clutter by making unneccesary things obligatory.
<Some_Person> huh? How could KDE create a spec for indicator applet?
<kklimonda> arand: you can remove an envelope by stoping /usr/lib/indicator-messages/indicator-messages-service (and probably removing indicator-messageS)
<kklimonda> arand: but most of us don't really count it as clutter
<arand> kklimonda: ah, cheers. notes that down in the sane-defaults document.
<deanus> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/how-to-remove-social-network-features.html
<kklimonda> I don't really think that either messaging-menu or memenu is something that isn't sane ;)
<NinoScript> in empathy, new conversations stay closed inside the chat applet, can I make them auto-open their windows?
<kklimonda> I myself love the messaging indicator
<arand> Last time I chacked, it didn't work well with thunderbird, so nothanks for me
<kklimonda> so the problem isn't really the indicator itself
<arand> On a different topic, does facebook chat use a specific port for it's business, so simply 80 won't do?
<kklimonda> arand: it uses standard jabber port
<howlymowly> hi poeple... short question about kubuntu 10.04 and firefox integration..  well.. just installed firefox but it looks just as ugly as in 9.10  i read somewhere that firefox was supposed to be better integrated in kde??
<howlymowly> and kubuntu...
<arand> kklimonda: so in the case of FB chat not working behind a vey restrictive FW, would one blame empathy or the firewall?
<kklimonda> arand: firewall
<arand> kklimonda: Ah.
<IdleOne> arand: clearly the "vey restrictive FW"
<arand> Well, I can do MSN chat and Skype, but apart from that... not much.
<kklimonda> skype is a parasite
<kklimonda> it is just going to use port 80 and some magic to bypass firewall
<red> http magic
<histo> Thats cool lucid supports reading the ipod 3g touch
<Crashbit> Ubuntu lucid doesn't detect Seagate Barracuda XT Sata3 hard drive, anyone help me ?
<kklimonda> does it show up in dmesg at all?
<dougb> is iphone support broken for anyone else?
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-26
<dougb> i am on a compaq presario v2710us and iphone support doesn't seem to work, but it works on a dell notebook i am testing 10.04 on.  does anyone know the name of the project that is bringing iphone support to ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> http://img.funtasticus.com/2008/nov/032410daily/daily_2.jpg Global Position System
<BUGabundo> oopss sorry
<BUGabundo> wrong wind
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, it could be worse ;)
<BUGabundo> yeah
<kklimonda> now it's just an OT and not a ban material :P
<BUGabundo> ah
<VoJe> why do i get this error when to run exaile on the latest ubuntu 10.04? "SyntaxError: EOL while scanning string literal"
<VoJe> Does anyone know?
<timboy> system monitor shows 70%+ utilization on both cores but nothing in top or processors shows over 5% usage... help plz!
<timboy> http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2272/htop.png
<Twiple> too many questions, not enough answers... wish I could help, sorry...
<deanus> timboy, dont trust sys monitor too much..
<deanus> I dont...
<deanus> I trust htop more.
<psusi> timboy, probably because system monitor counts wait time as used
<beutdeuce> need help, installed Kubuntu 10.04, everything works fine except that i dont see a menubar at the bottom of the screen...
<psusi> I've been telling them for years they need to stop that but...
<timboy> deanus, htop says same thing. screenshot was posted
<psusi> timboy, what about just plain old top?
<deanus> hmm, actual processes dont show anything like that.. just the overall..
<bjsnider> !find glext.h karmic
<ubottu> File glext.h found in libgtkglext1-dev, libsdl-erlang, mesa-common-dev, mingw32-runtime, nvidia-glx-173-dev (and 3 others)
<bjsnider> !find glx.h karmic
<ubottu> File glx.h found in libclutter-1.0-dev, libglitz-glx1-dev, libgtkglext1-dev, libgtkglext1-doc, libxcb-glx0-dev (and 5 others)
<skyjumper> anyone else's gnome-panel tooltips seem sticky?
<skyjumper> like they stay open after the mouse is moved elsewhere
<timboy> psusi, top is basically the same...
<timboy> something is definitely taxing the cpu... it's a laptop and it's heating up good.
<BUGabundo> timboy: mine to
<BUGabundo> you got gwibber running ?
<BUGabundo> my laptop feels _slow_
<psusi> timboy, what do you mean?  top does not show a total cpu usage number
<psusi> hooray!  I have (g)parted repartitioning disks that are in use ( again )
<gnomefreak> it shows active CPU%
<psusi> yes, but it does not show a "total"
<psusi> system-monitor computes a "total" and it includes wait time in its total, which is wrong
<gnomefreak> correct
<bbordwell> Hello, I am using x-chat-gnome. How can you set it to automatically join channels at startup?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: i dont recall where but in the servers tab you should beablet o set it
<gnomefreak> use a , between each #channel, #channel, #channel .....
<gnomefreak> i think you choose the server than hit edit and it will giv eyou a choice about mid window
<BUGabundo> bed my to going
<timboy> psusi, top shows 44%
<timboy> i'm not doing anything besides xchat
<psusi> timboy, 44% what?
<timboy> cpu usage total. Cpu(s): 44.4%us,
<psusi> that is not total, that is user time
<psusi> there should be a few processes at the top of the list accounting for that
<VoJe> why do i get this error when to run exaile on the latest ubuntu 10.04? "SyntaxError: EOL while scanning string literal"
<Blue11> is there a way to defrag ext4?  /dev/sdb2: 28/9641984 files (728.6% non-contiguous), 653165/38545959 blocks
<hyperstream> 7
<kklimonda> Blue11: it sounds like a bug
<Blue11> indeed!
<kklimonda> or I don't understand what 728.6% non-contiguous actually mean
<Blue11> should I report it then?
<kklimonda> probably
<Blue11> kklimonda: looking at how and wheere not
<Blue11> now
<Blue11> wow quite confusing
<kklimonda> i'm not sure against what package report it
<Blue11> circular loop cant figure it out
<Blue11> fsck
<Blue11> i did a sudo fsck -nf /dev/sdb2
<Blue11> yeah I am in some kinda loop trying to report this bug
<psusi> Blue1, whoa... more than 100%?  yea, that's fubar
<psusi> Blue1, I'm working on salvaging the old e2defrag package and updating it to work on ext4... still have a few more features to fix
<psusi> anyone care to try my changes to (lib/g)parted that fix it in lucid to be able to manipulate partitions on disks with other partitions that are in use?
<kklimonda> Blue11: try asking on #ubuntu-bugs for the right package
<Blue11> heh I am still trying to figure out how to file a bug
<psusi> kklimonda, e2fsprogs
<Blue11> i know the package I can't figure out how to file the bug report
<kklimonda> Blue11: ubuntu-bug package works fine
<psusi> fsck is part of e2fsprogs... you can always ask dpkg -S `which e2fsck`
<Blue11> no, i don't think you understand - I can't figure out WHERE to report the bug (url).  I am in a vicious loop
<kklimonda> Blue11: but the ubuntu-bug e2fsprogs is going to open the browser on the right url for you
<kklimonda> Blue11: you have to report it on the launchpad
<Blue11> yes trying to do that but report a bug goes through a laundry list of things - not a bug entry form
<psusi> Blue1, http://launchpad.net
<Blue11> this is where I am at:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<psusi> unfortunately that's probably going to be damn near impossible to diagnose without an exact image of your filesystem
<Blue11> yes
<Blue11> but since I can't report it, I'll just assume ignorance is bliss and continue
<gnomefreak> why cant you report it? assuming you mean a bug
<Blue11> gnomefreak: i cant find the right url
<gnomefreak> and ignorant is not an excuse ;)
<gnomefreak> Blue11: use ubuntu-bug <name of package>
<gnomefreak> example: ubuntu-bug firefox
<gnomefreak> no need for links it will open it for you :)
<Blue11> no
<Blue11> i dunno I am totally lost
<Blue11> that didn't work either gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Blue11: what package?
<gnomefreak> Blue11: you need to source package not the binary
<Blue11> i need a url
<ChogyDan> Blue11: did you answer the questions that you were asked by ubuntu-bug?
<kklimonda> Blue11: what's wrong with using ubuntu-bug ?
<Blue11> kklimonda: it never let me input any information
<gnomefreak> Blue11: are you filing a bug report or looking for one?
<Blue11> gnomefreak: trying to file
<gnomefreak> Blue11: what package
<Blue11>  dpkg -S `which e2fsck`
<Blue11> e2fsprogs: /sbin/e2fsck
<kklimonda> Blue11: it first have to open web browser on the right page and then it's going to let you input additional info
<gnomefreak> Blue11: did you try ubuntu-bug e2fsprogs
<Blue11> kklimonda: right I don't know where that is.
<gnomefreak> Blue11: in your browser (whatever one is default
<gnomefreak> )
<Blue11> gnomefreak: yes I tried that, but it didn't let me add any information
<gnomefreak> Blue11: did it open a web page?
<kklimonda> Blue11: first you enter ubuntu-bug e2fsprogs, it's going to collect info and ask to send report
<Blue11> gnomefreak: no
<Blue11> kklimonda: done -
 * gnomefreak was able to get web page when i just tried it
<kklimonda> Blue11: then it should open a webpage - if it doesn't you are doing it on server, right? :P
<Blue11> kklimonda: but it has no information i.e. what is the problem the problem is garbage fragmentation being reported
<Blue11> kklimonda: yeah but I can't find the right place to report it -- I've tried several urls and I spin in a vicious loop
<kklimonda> Blue11: so you are trying to report a bug on the server that has no X and no browser?
<ar0nic> anyone familiar with compiz? im tryign to figure out why only select things work
<ar0nic> fire works but no cube etc
<Blue11> for example -- https://launchpad.net/  (no place to report)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net viscious loop - no place to report
<kklimonda> Blue11: the best approach would be to use "ubuntu-bug e2fsprogs --save=report" and then copy report to another Ubuntu installation that have browser.
<gnomefreak> ar0nic: do you have full version enabled or just a minor version
<ar0nic> no idea brother
<Blue11> gnomefreak: full version, clean install, ff installed
<ChogyDan> Blue11: the reason those dont work is because you are supposed to use ubuntu-bug
<gnomefreak> ar0nic: open System>Preferences>Apperarnce than click on last tab and see what one is enabled
<Blue11> ChogyDan: yes, but I need to tell them WHY it's a bug.  not just file a bug
<ar0nic> gnome freak they're all their to enable
<gnomefreak> ar0nic: what one is marked 1st middle or last
<ar0nic> oh wait it was not clicked wth
<kklimonda> Blue11: but if you click "send report" you are going to be taken to the page where you can (1) enter the summary and then enter further informations
<ChogyDan> Blue11: yes, you can do that with ubuntu-bug, again, ubuntu-bug will open the webpage where you can fill in all you want  (that is, if it is working proper)
<ar0nic> now its on
<ar0nic> what are soem goodiesto try
<gnomefreak> :)
<Blue11> ChogyDan: okay it never opened a web page just a small block -
<kklimonda> Blue11: if it doesn't open any webpage *after* you click "send report" then it is a bug in ubuntu-bug.
<ar0nic> now its working thanks, what are some goodies or favorites
<gnomefreak> other option is to open web browser -> go to launchpad.net -> file a bug report
<gnomefreak> once it is done just use apport-collect bug#
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: I think it redirects to the wiki for non-developers
<Blue11> kklimonda: it just opens up apport
<kklimonda> Blue11: but apport have a Send Report button or not?
<Blue11> gnomefreak: that's what I am telling you I've been there but ther eis no place to file a report
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: why would it? you dont need to be a dev to file a bug report
<ChogyDan> blue11: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/e2fsprogs/+filebug?no-redirect
<Blue11> kklimonda: yes, but no place to enter any data
<kklimonda> Blue11: but if you press send report you are going to be redirected to the page where you can enter more data
<Blue11> kklimonda: no i wasn;t
<Blue11> ChogyDan: thank you!
<ChogyDan> Blue11: if you file a bug that way, they want you to run apport-collect bug_number          that will collect the data that ubuntu-bug would have collected
<gnomefreak> Blue11: go to the page that ChogyDan gave you and starrt with entering the Summary than hit next and so on
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: it wasn't it disabled for non-developers (and members of the ubuntu-bugcontrol) - "normal" users were supposed to be redirected to the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Filing%20bugs%20at%20Launchpad.net
<kklimonda> or did I miss a memo that it has been restored?
<gnomefreak> i never got that memo
<gnomefreak> or my dog ate it
<gnomefreak> the link given doesnt say who can and cant
<gnomefreak> just says if you cant
<Lounge> can anyone predict when the jockey/nvidia proprietary drivers will be fixed for lucid?
 * gnomefreak are not borken
<gnomefreak> broken
<Lounge> will it be ready for beta-2
<gnomefreak> Lounge: if i had to guess you cant get them is due to upstream installer being broken?
<ChogyDan> nvidia was working at alpha 2 or 3  for me
<Lounge> they're not working for me
<Lounge> they fail to load during bootup
<gnomefreak> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1#Known%20issues  look there
<Blue11> success!
<Lounge> i think the reason is, a conflict with mesa
<kklimonda> Lounge: the ones from repository?
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: where did you get the memo?
<Lounge> and plus my lucid is installed on an encrypted lvm
<Lounge> kklimonda: yes
<Lounge> just used jokey to enable nividia current-version
<Lounge> jockey*
<Lounge> sry for typoes
<Blue11> ChogyDan: thanks
<ChogyDan> Blue11: np, whew!
<Lounge> system boots fine on the default driver but when the nvidia drivers are enabled? no xorg
<Lounge> in fact the system freezes up too
<gnomefreak> try one of the other 2 drivers
<Lounge> gnomefreak: i did
<gnomefreak> im using nvidia-current and no problem here
<Lounge> same situation
<gnomefreak> what card?
<ChogyDan> Lounge: try removing plymouth
<Blue11> lounge which version ru using?
<Lounge> nvidia geforce
<gnomefreak> 195.36.15-0ubuntu1 works here on a 6200
<Blue11> Lounge: can you do:  lspci | grep VGA and paste it here
<gnomefreak> you mean in pastebin
<Blue11> no it will only be one line
<gnomefreak> Blue11: assuming he has 1 card
<Lounge> yes but i'll need to chroot into lucid first
<Blue11> gnomefreak: yes
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: I'm surprised - I know it had been disabled for some time but now it looks like everyone can report just fine if they have a direct link to the bug page for the package. Only "Report a bug" link from the https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu redirects people to wiki
<gnomefreak> assuming things like that get people in trouble :)
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: apport being disabled? like they do closer to release?
<Blue11> Lounge: you'll get something like this:  00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<Lounge> Blue11: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GS] (rev a1)
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: no - the link on the launchpad
<ChogyDan> Lounge: is that a fanless card?  do you have more than one monitor?
<Blue11> Lounge: 32 bit or 64?
<Lounge> one monitor and the card has a fan
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: this is first im hearing about it :(
<Lounge> 32
<Blue11> Lounge: are you using the 185 driver by chance?
<Lounge> Blue11: might it have something to do with cryptsetup and plymouth?
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: when non-developers click on the "Report a bug" on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu page they are redirected to wiki, I've been sure that all "Report a bug" links redirect to wiki but it doesn't seem to be a case.
<Blue11> Lounge: dunno that is beyond my knowledge level
<gnomefreak> Lounge: depends on the errors that you are getting
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: the discussion about it took place some months ago - the consensus was that encouraging people to use ubuntu-bug is going to raise the quality of bugs reported
<gnomefreak> unlikely though
<Blue11> Lounge: i do know when I tried to encrypt my home directory that lucid woulnd't boot
<Lounge> will in lucid it was the curent-version but in the other ubuntu its 180
<Blue11> Lounge: i've had problems with the 185 driver
<Blue11> but 64 bit
<gnomefreak> *-current is 195.36.15-0ubuntu1
<Lounge> Blue11: i had to make sure that the encrypted drive was in crypttab
<gnomefreak> should be for him as well
<Lounge> i've tried all three drivers
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: but than why couldnt he use ubuntu-bug :(
<Blue11> things are a tad screwy in the 64 bit enviorn
<Lounge> all froze after last stage boot
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: it sounds like a bug in ubuntu-bug itself if it didn't open a browser :/
<gnomefreak> Lounge: there should be a log file in /var/log i cant recall the name off hand but your errors should be in there
<Blue11> Lounge: try dmesg
<Lounge> alright i'll look
<Blue11> /var/log/messages
<gnomefreak> kklimonda: i tried it with him and it worked but i dont know
<gnomefreak> jockey.log might say something since you are trying with jockey
<gnomefreak> it should give you an idea on what it is failing on like if it is failing to build dkms
<kklimonda> Lounge: how do they fail to load btw?
<Lounge> 25.731788] JBD: barrier-based sync failed on dm-1:8 - disabling barriers
<Lounge> 27.767949] JBD: barrier-based sync failed on dm-6:8 - disabling barriers
<Lounge> 27.836496] JBD: barrier-based sync failed on dm-8:8 - disabling barriers
<Lounge> 30.819540] JBD: barrier-based sync failed on dm-7:8 - disabling barriers
<Lounge> i have no idea but there's allot of stuf in that file
<kklimonda> Lounge: it doesn't look related to nvidia
<gnomefreak> i agree that doesnt look like nvidia. what file is that in?
<Blue11> okay need a break - thanks for all your help tonight
 * gnomefreak needs sleep
<gnomefreak> i have ~10 minutes before i can log off
<Lounge> looks like there's a conflict with mesa and nouveufb
<Lounge> fb: conflicting fb hw usage nouveaufb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver
<Lounge> [   19.751242] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint
<Lounge> [   19.751237] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<Lounge> ok the info was in dmesg.0
<Lounge> were can i upload this?
<Lounge> this file
<kklimonda> Lounge: pastebin.com
<z0mb1e_kgd> Hi. Got alpha ubuntu 10.04 installed, then updated all packages - the system crashes 3 seconds after startup, the screen turns black and after that there is no hd activity. any ideas how to fix this?
<Lounge> ok
<kklimonda> Lounge: upload also the right Xorg log
<gnomefreak> i would file a bug on that X is kind of important at this stage in cycle
<kklimonda> there are a few in /var/log/
<kklimonda> the right one is the one which have errors in it ;)
 * gnomefreak uses pastebinit (takes the thinking out of pastebin
<gnomefreak> )*
<kklimonda> true
<kklimonda> it should be installed by default :)
<z0mb1e_kgd> anybody?
<gnomefreak> not a bad idea. i have a custom xul file but a simple one using ubuntus pastebin would be great at least for next cycle
<Lounge> http://pastebin.com/CasN3KUp
<gnomefreak> z0mb1e_kgd: could be kernel could be hard drive
<kklimonda> Lounge: it shouldn't happen - do you have /usr on a different partition?
<z0mb1e_kgd> x crash is more likely
<gnomefreak> could be anything except HAL
<Lounge> kklimonda: yes
<gnomefreak> z0mb1e_kgd: hd isnt spinning X is likely a symptom
<kklimonda> Lounge: there is a bug about it
<brian_> question
<kklimonda> Lounge: basically when you install nvidia it's supposed to blacklist nouveau but they way it is done doesn't work when /usr is on a different partition than /
<Lounge> it works fine on jaunty
<kklimonda> Lounge: bug 538071
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538071 in nvidia-graphics-drivers "Nouveau blacklisting with /usr on seperate partition fails (Lucid Alpha3)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538071
<Lounge> ok i'll read it
<brian_> I lost all permissions to mount usb, and nothing will let me change it
<kklimonda> brian_: ubuntu-bug storage
 * gnomefreak must be really tired it looked like someone said it worked on Jaunty
<kklimonda> gnomefreak: :D
<gnomefreak> :)
<z0mb1e_kgd> could you tell how to switch X to some "safe mode" or like?
<Lounge> how did the fix get added to this?
<kklimonda> z0mb1e_kgd: try booting with the nomodeset parameter
<kklimonda> Lounge: it didn't yet
<kklimonda> Lounge: as you can see bug is "Triaged" which means that it's not fixed yet
<Lounge> yes but there's talk about the temporary fix
<Lounge> to modify and include 'and local-filesystems' to the start line. This seems to slow down the boot process, but the driver was blacklisted.
<Lounge> is in the udev.conf?
<kklimonda> Lounge: frankly, if you can't figure it out please don't edit this file - it can break your login completel
<kklimonda> Lounge: yes, you have to edit /etc/init/udev.conf
<Lounge> ok i'll add that in and try to boot into lucid with the enabled nvidia drivers
<bjsnider> i'm surprised how many people mount /usr on a separate partition
<Lounge> i like keeping the root system under 5 GiB
<kklimonda> bjsnider: there are still a lot of people who sell good advices like "make 5 partitions - / /usr /home /var and swap"
<kklimonda> Lounge: for any particular reason?
<cafuego> Ugh no. make 2. /boot and lvm
<z0mb1e_kgd> nomodeset gave no results
<Lounge> keep things seperate
<bjsnider> home should be separate. other than that, i don't know why any of it needs to be
<kklimonda> I have one big pile of data mounted as / and swap.
<kklimonda> works perfect
<cafuego> bjsnider: on a server, /var as well.
<kklimonda> probably because I have only one disk
<cafuego> Don't want logs filling up /
<bjsnider> cafuego, so it's for /var/log?
<bjsnider> run a cron script that deletes them
<kklimonda> logrotate ftw
<Lounge> makes it easier to do lvm snapshots
<cafuego> logs, /var/www, /var/lib/mysql etc etc
<Lounge> for me that is
<cafuego> mail
<cafuego> you name it, it grows uncontrollably
<kklimonda> cafuego: it makes sense on servers - sure
<cafuego> kklimonda: On desktops and laptops I keep /home and the various different distro root partitions separate - usually by way of LVM.
<kklimonda> right - I just don't do dualboot at all
<kklimonda> I use VMs extensively though
<cafuego> My desktop doesn't, but the laptop has 6 odd Linuxes and 2 windows versions on it.
<kklimonda> (and sharing /home between various distributions is a questionable solution)
<z0mb1e_kgd> any other ideas how to switch X to a safe mode other than nomodeset?
<cafuego> LVM just makes adding disk sooooo much easier I default to using it.
<kklimonda> z0mb1e_kgd: does it start in the recovery mode?
<cafuego> kklimonda: I don't share /home - there's a main /home for Ubuntu, the others just have a dir on /
<Lounge> why does the choice of adding /usr to its own partition make for errors? the system should be able to handle a choice like that
<Some_Person> Why does plymouth show up on shutdown but not on startup for me?
<cafuego> Lounge: Yes. Bug-free software can cope with that.
<Lounge> indeed
<kklimonda> Lounge: it's still a development release so bugs like that are to be expected.
<cafuego> Unfortunately there is no bug-free software :-)
<Lounge> well it just sounded like /usr became a moral issue rather than a tech
<Lounge> lol
<kklimonda> Lounge: the separate /usr on desktops is a really uncommon setup
<Lounge> yeah and thats fine
<Lounge> easier to backup all the apps
<Lounge> alone
<cafuego> why would you bother with that?
<cafuego> dpkg --get-selections > software.txt
<kklimonda> cafuego: hmm.. this list is way too long and it's going to mark every package as manually installed :)
<z0mb1e_kgd> no, I make a hard turn-off after system freezes and then grub gives a usual menu after turning on. I choose non-recovery-mode option and then it passes the same load-crash cycle
<cafuego> But it takes a LOT less time to abck up a text file than 10GB of /usr
<Lounge> i'll brb
<kklimonda> cafuego: true
<Lounge> gonna tinker some more with lucid now
<kklimonda> z0mb1e_kgd: and if you choose a recovery mode it works?
<z0mb1e_kgd> just as a console
<kklimonda> z0mb1e_kgd: and if you start a safe X session it loads fine?
<z0mb1e_kgd> nomodeset gives no result
<kklimonda> what card do you have?
<z0mb1e_kgd> an integrated one. asus a3500l laptop
<nick125> Hey everyone. I was wondering if anyone here was able to install the linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic package. It fails here, as it tries to install linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-17-generic, which is a virtual.
<nick125> I'm having some issues with throughput with the iwl3945 driver, which is why I'm trying to install the backports. I've had the issue since I upgraded to Karmic.
<Sarvatt> what does uname -r say?
<nick125> 2.6.32-17-generic
<Sarvatt> will try as soon as my current upgrade is done
<z0mb1e_kgd> kklimonda: interesting that I type "startx" from a rec-mode console, X loads successfully, but crashes after "Applications" menu mouseclick
<nick125> Sarvatt: Thanks.
<lucian_> ok nvidia works thanks to the temporary fix
<nick125> I think the issue I'm having is with iwl3945, as if I rmmod/modprobe it, I get normal throughput.
<Sarvatt> just curious, are you using any PPA's with linux-backports in it like xorg-edgers?
<nick125> Let me check
<nick125> I think all of my PPAs were disabled when I upgraded to the beta, and I never got around to reenabling them.
<nick125> Yep. All of the PPAs are disabled.
<Sarvatt> i wish upgrades actually reverted all of the packages in PPAs instead of just disabling them from sources, i've got newer packages in xorg-edgers than whats in lucid for karmic so those dont get upgraded and causes all kinds of problems
<Sarvatt> yep its broken  at the moment
<Sarvatt>   linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic: Depends: linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-17-generic but it is not installable
<Sarvatt> E: Broken packages
<nick125> Fun.
<Sarvatt> doesn't look like theres a linux-backports-modules package for 2.6.32-17 yet in the archives
 * nick125 stabs iwl3945 in the face
<Sarvatt> just asked about it in #ubuntu-kernel
<MTughan> Is there any way that I can force status bar items to use white text? The Skype item uses black text on a dark background.
<myk_robinson> anyone else having issues with upgrading the alsa backports module?
<Sarvatt> myk_robinson: yeah no linux-backports-modules for 2.6.32-17 yet, someone else just asked 10 minutes ago :D
<myk_robinson> thanks, just got here
<myk_robinson> I guess it'll get updated in time, though
<Some_Person> Why the heck does update-manager use so much CPU?
<vbabiy> hey is there any way to stream your mic sound to you speakers
<bbordwell> Some_Person, The packages that get downloaded are compressed to save bandwidth and it takes some work to upack them
<dotblank> vbabiy, pactl load-module module-loopback
<vbabiy> dotblank, got any any idea how to limit the delay
<dotblank> vbabiy, depends on your hardware but if you are looking for realtime usage of your sound card I would use jack
<vbabiy> well I am on a USB mic
<vbabiy> I am using the snowball
<dotblank> usb+pulse is going to have some latency
<vbabiy> ok, thanks alot.
<dotblank> jack might solve that though
<vbabiy> dotblank, is there any way to enable this in the UI?
<dotblank> not really. Installing and using jack can be quite trivial for those who haven't used jack before
<vbabiy> well, I will stick with this for now, is there any way to disable it?
<KruyKaze> i updated may laptop and desktop to lucid and i still have the same remote viewer problem that was supposed to be fixed in xorg
<KruyKaze> is there a fix?
<vbabiy> dotblank, I have tried the unload-module with no luck
<MTughan> How can I add more options to the VPN support in NetworkManager? I was able to do it in Fedora.
<nick125> MTughan: Install packages that begin with network-manager- ..i.e., network-manager-vpnc, etc.
<MTughan> nick125: Oh, there it goes. It wasn't showing up in the Add dialog before.
<switchgirl> last fm not able to scroble mp3's from rhythmbox
<switchgirl> ahhhh
<switchgirl> no its working just not showing up in rhythmbox
<switchgirl> (it does make it to last fm but not back again
<switchgirl> but in mangatune the genre is not showing
<Sensiva> Did anyone managed to fix vbox and xorg problem in Lucid?
 * switchgirl isn't having lucid problems
<lucian_> is there anyway i can shut down pulseaudio or restart it?
<Blue11> audio is quite fubar here as well
 * switchgirl has a smile (ot) twitter fail whale
<switchgirl> my old buddy my old pall where have you been
<lucian_> i dont unbderstand why ubuntu is becoming more and more dependant on pa, i would like to shut it down but it refuses
 * switchgirl missed the fail whale
<switchgirl> pa?
<lucian_> pulseaudio
 * switchgirl points to the sign that says"dn us abv c th r sly"
<switchgirl> kk
<switchgirl> go to system
<switchgirl> then administration
<switchgirl> system monitor
<switchgirl> procsesses
<switchgirl> and click terminate
<switchgirl> *i wont hold responsible for any sys fails
<lucian_> pulseaudio will not kill, it just restarts itself right away
<lucian_> i would like to shut it down
<Blue11> pulseaudio is really choppy here
<Blue11> this card works well in 9.10 and suse -- 00:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01)
<Blue11> but not lucid
<switchgirl> works fine here
<lucian_> so i installed pulseaudio and it took the ubuntu-desktop with it too?
<lucian_> uninstalled*
<DShepherd> is there anyway to shutdown the machine without the mouse.. via the menus?
<DShepherd> menus = applications/places/system menu
<Blue11> sudo init 6 if you have a terminal window open
<nick125> sudo shutdown -h now
<Blue11> ahh i knew there was another way --
<nick125> :)
<Blue11> but my method works on SUSE too!
<nick125> So does shutdown -h now
<DShepherd> Blue11, nick125 ok.. hmm.. so if you dont have a mouse or a pointing device.. then to the terminal it is
<Blue11> alt f2
<DShepherd> Blue11, nick125 ok thanks. I was just missing the shutdown menu under System
<DShepherd> menu item*
<DShepherd> I guess removing the Shutdown menu item from the System menu was deliberate..
<DShepherd> ?
<DShepherd> is there a shortcut key to the me menu?
<Blue11> yeah
<Blue11> but the alt f2 brings up a run window
<wolter> has somebody experienced very late wifi problems?
<wolter> with kernel 16-generic
<Blue11> wolter: like what exactly?
<wolter> like wifi not working
<wolter> and preventing itself from being enabled at the network manager applet
<Blue11> wolter: I had an issue with 9.10 - I have NOT put this onto my netbook
<Blue11> wolter: there seems to be a problem in that area system notification tray -- I have gnome typing monitor runnig, and it;s no where to be found
<wolter> oh
<wolter> yeah well, its expected to have weird issues while using a beta
<wolter> anyray, going to get on my 16-generic kernel to see whats up
<lucian_> can i go back to the older volume controll applet? the one that doesn't wait for pulseaduio?
<Blue11> yes
<Aidar-Nagato> hello
<Blue11> that was a yes to wolter
<arand> Issues with -17 ?
<crimsun> lucian_: erm, why did you uninstall pulse?
<Aidar-Nagato> how can i look which driver is linux trying to use, if i can load normally only old version of kernel (look like it don't recognize my videocard and use only vesa)
<crimsun> Blue11: that's a kernel issue; I'm working on it in my spare time (right now I'm traveling for work)
<crimsun> Aidar-Nagato: lspci -v does
<Blue11> crimsun: yeah the audio is really choppy here...
<crimsun> Blue11: again, I know about it, but I don't have any hardware to test, and I'm very busy
<Blue11> crimsun: if I can help test, let me know.
<crimsun> so, fingers-crossed, I fix the register read-retry-read crap next week
<Aidar-Nagato> crimsun, there is no info about driver
<crimsun> Aidar-Nagato: are you talking about the kernel driver or some other driver, like X.Org?
<JohnFlux> The close button etc is now on the left in gnome..   what about in KDE?
<JohnFlux> Has KDE basically been left untouched?
<JohnFlux> I guess I should say kwin and metacity ?
<Blue11> JohnFlux: good question-- I don't use kde so don't know
<crimsun> JohnFlux: it's configurable, but no, it hasn't been switched
<Aidar-Nagato> crimsun, i removed all xorg video drivers except of xserver-xorg-video-vesa (because if i install any other i can see only black screen on newer version)
<Aidar-Nagato> crimsun, but yesterday i updated vesa driver and now it doesn't work
<JohnFlux> crimsun: kwin has that option?
<JohnFlux> crimsun: upstream?
<Aidar-Nagato> crimsun, i can't load even recovery mode
<Blue11> oh updates today to kdelibs5
<arand> Aidar-Nagato: Is that when booting the new kernel?
<Aidar-Nagato> yes
<Aidar-Nagato> old kernel is working fine
<Aidar-Nagato> but i need new kernel, because old one doesn't recognize network card
<arand> Aidar-Nagato: Same here, -16 works -17 not, any good bug # ref for this?
<Aidar-Nagato> arand, no, i observed it only now (but i use 2.6.34)
<Aidar-Nagato> arand, what videocard do you use?
<arand> Aidar-Nagato: nvid 8600gt (on xps1530)
<Aidar-Nagato> arand, radeonhd 5470
<Depot102> Wondering if anyones' successfully been able to get Lucid + Kernel 2.6.33 working with trim on a Raid1/0 setup. I understand Lucid shops with 2.6.32 which doesn't natively have TRIM but I've gone ahead and installed 2.6.33 but uncertain as to if it is working.
<JohnFlux> I know this is a bit late in the process..
<arand> I'm off ti see if I can get some useful logs off this boot fail...
<JohnFlux> but Lynx allocates way too much swap
<JohnFlux> can we adjust that please?
<JohnFlux> I really don't need 10GB of swap!!
<arand> JohnFlux: bugreport or #ubuntu-installer, or both.
<JohnFlux> hmm, actually it was 9.10  that allocated 10GB of swap.  I haven't checked if 10.04  does the same
<bbordwell> JohnFlux, you have 4gb of ram correct?
<Aidar-Nagato> arand, i installed http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xserver-xorg-video-vesa/xserver-xorg-video-vesa_2.3.0-1_amd64.deb and now it works
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: right
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: well, 3GB recognised (without PAE)
<bbordwell> JohnFlux, The default option is to make the swap 2.5x the ram. This is to ensure suspend will work even if you are using all of your ram
<bbordwell> JohnFlux, It is the safest default, if you want a different value you can change it by specifying partitions manually
<jameswf> so has anyone really got an Ipod touch to sync or is it an urban legend...
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: oh, I see
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: that makes sense
<JohnFlux> jameswf: apple hates you
<jameswf> true
<JohnFlux> jameswf: no I'm serious.  If they cared about users at all, they would have just made it a mass storage device
<JohnFlux> like my N900
 * JohnFlux cuddles his N900
 * jameswf considers jailbreaking but shouldn't have to...
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: hum, your explanation is very reasonable, but ..  hum, I wonder if swapfiles should be used instead then by default
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: 10GB still somehow seems unreasonable
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: does suspend to disk work with swapfiles?
<bbordwell> JohnFlux, yes
<JohnFlux> hmm, a quick google says no
<bbordwell> JohnFlux, I am sorry i meant hibernate
<JohnFlux> right me too
<JohnFlux> "Hibernation (suspend-to-disk) The hibernation feature (suspend-to-disk) writes out the contents of RAM to the swap partition before turning off the machine. Therefore, your swap partition should be at least as big as your RAM size. The hibernation implementation currently used in Ubuntu, swsusp, needs a swap or suspend partition. It cannot use a swap file on an active file system. "
<bbordwell> JohnFlux, why do you use 32bit anyway?
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: I ran 64 bit for a few years, but there's always the little things that don't work
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: and at the moment I need to use scratchbox heavily, with arm emulation etc.   I don't think that works in 64bit
<JohnFlux> bbordwell: I want to test out PAE though
<patdk-lap> heh, I found my 64bit cpu's I have don't support pae
<patdk-lap> so I was forced to go 64bit
<JohnFlux> patdk-lap: does  cat /proc/cpuinfo  say pae?
<JohnFlux> patdk-lap: my laptop says pae, but a pae kernel doesn't boot on it
<patdk-lap> ye
<patdk-lap> yep
<JohnFlux> patdk-lap: and what happens if you try to use pae?
<JohnFlux> if you remember
<patdk-lap> won't boot, kernel panic
<basix> Is it out yet?! =D
<JohnFlux> basix: you should save a keystroke and use ‽
<patdk-lap> I just wanted to get the rest of my ram to be usable
<patdk-lap> this is on my laptop
<patdk-lap> switched to 64bit on jaunty
<basix> JohnFlux, =( i dont have it on my laptop!
<JohnFlux> basix: hmm, take a bunch then:  ‽‽‽‽‽‽‽‽
<JohnFlux> basix: use them wisely.
<basix> damn you JohnFlux. Dont make fun of us poor guys who cant afford ?! on their keyboards! =/
<JohnFlux> actually I don't think any keyboard has it
<basix> JohnFlux, yes. I found one ‽‽‽‽‽ =)
<patdk-lap> cut and paste is easier :) ‽
<basix> hm
<patdk-lap> if only I could get firefox to use <10gigs of ram :(
<JohnFlux> patdk-lap: there's an addon that frees up the cache every few minutes
<JohnFlux> patdk-lap: reduces memory usage to rd
<JohnFlux> patdk-lap: reduces memory usage to 3rd
<patdk-lap> don't see one (except for windows)
<syn-ack> I've never seen the point in using pae with a 64 bit proc anyway
<syn-ack> JohnFlux: what's the name of that addon by chance?
<JohnFlux> oh yeah it was for windows only
<JohnFlux> I forget the name, but it sounds like patdk-lap found it
<patdk-lap> afom
<syn-ack> well, that sucks majorly
<patdk-lap> my firefox normally sits at 2gigs of ram
<patdk-lap> but it used 12gigs today, dunno why
<syn-ack> flash perhaps?
<patdk-lap> no pages with flash where open
<patdk-lap> what I did was start bluefish
<patdk-lap> bluefish never finished starting up
<patdk-lap> and firefox filled my 12gigs of swapfile :(
<JohnFlux> I have the problem that firefox sometimes uses 100% CPU
<patdk-lap> JohnFlux, I have that all the time
<JohnFlux> I don't use any plugins
<JohnFlux> not even adblock
<patdk-lap> flash/refreshs do that
<patdk-lap> I think animated gif's also do
<patdk-lap> on tabs that aren't active :(
<syn-ack> you know, I remember when Firefox wasnt a damned memory hog... it's starting to get to the point of where mozzy was in footprint
<patdk-lap> on my single core machine, it's a pain, everything pauses for like 5seconds, while webmail refreshs
<patdk-lap> I only wish opera was slightly more compatable
<patdk-lap> it's javascript seems to finally be good now
<patdk-lap> opera mini 5 is freaking great on my blackberry
<AbortD> does anyone get kernel errors in lucid?'
<AbortD> or know how to fix em
<syn-ack> define "kernel errors"
<patdk-lap> I don't :)
<syn-ack> as in oopses? or what?
<AbortD> says something like something made the kernel go critical or something
<syn-ack> do your keyboard lights flash then and it doesnt boot?
<AbortD> no and im on a laptop so i have no keyboard lights
<AbortD> it boots
<AbortD> its just like when im sitting here the kernel crashes
<AbortD> out of no where
<syn-ack> so you're not doing anything at all when it oopses?
<AbortD> nopr
<AbortD> nope
<syn-ack> what does your syslog say?
<AbortD> syslog?
<AbortD> :P
<syn-ack> or sysklog
<AbortD> how do i view that :P
<syn-ack> which version of Ubuntu are you running I should ask first
<AbortD> lucid
<AbortD> beta 1
<syn-ack> well, we're all running B1 if we're updated. ;)
<AbortD> yup :P
<syn-ack> wtf
<syn-ack> where did /var/log/messages go
<AbortD> lol
<syn-ack> I
<syn-ack> err
<syn-ack> I've not looked into /var/log in a long time apparently, there's only a few logs I work with exclusively
<syn-ack> hold on a couple while I look up where the system logger now logs to
<AbortD> which ones is that?
<syn-ack> apparmor and audit
<valley> Is there a powerpc build for Ubuntu 10.04 Beta?
<AbortD> welp im off to install ubuntu on my other pc while this updates
<syn-ack> AbortD: does "sudo dmesg" say anything about an OOPS
<syn-ack> ?
<syn-ack> dont go yet, man
<AbortD> hehe im already updating so i dont think i can sudo can i
<bazhang> valley, just a moment, checking
<syn-ack> open another terminal and you can
<bazhang> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily/current/ valley
<AbortD> says a ton syn
<syn-ack> no
<syn-ack> np even
<syn-ack> AbortD: so, did it say anything?
<AbortD> it said so much term couldnt hold it
<valley> thanks
<AbortD> is there a small version of ubuntu that i can install the main system with then the rest after that
<syn-ack> AbortD: dmesg | less
<syn-ack> AbortD: use the alternate installer
<AbortD> whats that?
<syn-ack> it's a text based installer that allows more flexibility over the live CD
<AbortD> how do i do that
<MikeChelen> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<MikeChelen> download the alternate cd
<syn-ack> ah, there is a mini installer too it seems. :P
<syn-ack> never used that one
<syn-ack> MikeChelen: I think he's actually after the mini installer
<AbortD> i am
<MikeChelen> ah ok, net installer?
<MikeChelen> err "minimal"
<MikeChelen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<AbortD> wow only 12 megs?
<syn-ack> MikeChelen: How new is the ubuntu mini installer? has to be really really recent otherwise I'd have been using that for a LONG time now
<AbortD> what im curious about is how this is gonna work
<syn-ack> AbortD: yeah it's only the install environment nothing more, it will then allow you to deselect everything and it will grab it from the archives
<AbortD> fuck it im gonna just get the cd image
<syn-ack> Thats if it works in the same fashion as debians
<syn-ack> AbortD: watch the language please
<AbortD> what was before karmic?
<bazhang> jaunty
<AbortD> wonder if its jaunty on my other pc when did karmic come out?
<AbortD> what was release 8?
<MikeChelen> syn-ack: looks like since 8 at least, since there are none for 7
<syn-ack> AbortD: karmic came out 5 months ago
<AbortD> definately not it
<MikeChelen> hardy was 8.04
<AbortD> prolly hardy
<AbortD> cant wait for lucid final
<syn-ack> wow
<syn-ack> tracker really tracks for crap
<syn-ack> I put in IcedTeaPlugin.so to see it's parent and it didnt return any results
<cam_> hi there
<cam_> i have installed ubuntu lucid, beta 1 . i have some issues with ubuntu one. going to https site, i see there is no computer added yet to my account. going to System Ubuntu One..does not give me any option to enter my login/pass...any idea what i can do ?
<MikeChelen> syn-ack: beagle search works way better for me
<syn-ack> MikeChelen: yeah, I think I may switch them out now. heh
<MikeChelen> syn-ack: there is a 3rd one that is also better than default, but beagle is my fave
<MikeChelen> cam_: try going through user menu?
<cam_> MikeChelen i tried going System Preferences Ubuntu One ; but nothing shows up.. I have killed the process first; then rm -r .config/ubuntuone ; then launch the client... but nothing showing up
<happyaron> where can I find somebody to ask about how to organize a release party?
<maco> happyaron: #ubuntu-locoteams might be helpful
<happyaron> maco: thanks
<wcGary83> hi all!  is it normal for rkhunter to go crazy with failed hash checks in a development release? 76 files have failed...
<maco> wcGary83: if it goes by "zomg a file changed!" like tripwire, then itll likely alert on every single file that changes when you install updates
<wcGary83> maco: when the release stabilizes, is there a way to reset the hashes?
<maco> wcGary83: i dont know. possibley dpkg-reconfigure'ing the package would do it
<wcGary83> maco: thanks!
<crimsun> the readme in /usr/share/doc/foo would say anyway.
<maco> crimsun: when do you fly back?
<crimsun> maco: why?
<MikeChelen> cam_: try starting ubuntuone-preferences from command line and see if errors appear?
<maco> crimsun: housekeeping question
<almoxarife> I have tried tracker and beagle and google desktop, the only bullet proof one thus far has been desktop, the other two will have an issue arise needing some fix that takes way too much time
<crimsun> maco: what's the deal?
<maco> crimsun: want to know when i have to clean by :P
<crimsun> maco: then I'm back in an hour :-)
<maco> crimsun: oh shush you :P
<almoxarife> the kernel upgrade today or yesterday left me with a run-on message in the kern.log taking place every 1 sec, anyone else experience it?
<cam_> MikeChelen no error appearing. I got the panel with account (everything blank), devices listed as LOCAL MACHINE. I can click on connect or restart, but nothing appear..
<cam_> Services Tab is all grey-ed (no modiffication allowed)
<cam_> i have a similar problem listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266447&page=3
<MikeChelen> cam_: are ubuntuone-syncdaemon and ubuntuone-login running?
<cam_> MikeChelen oh... syncdaemon is not
<bbordwell> !info texlive-pstricks
<ubottu> texlive-pstricks (source: texlive-extra): TeX Live: PSTricks packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-7ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 24836 kB, installed size 31040 kB
<bbordwell> !info texlive-latex-base-doc
<ubottu> texlive-latex-base-doc (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: Documentation files for texlive-latex-base. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-7 (lucid), package size 39780 kB, installed size 63232 kB
<bbordwell> !info texlive-latex-base
<ubottu> texlive-latex-base (source: texlive-base): TeX Live: Basic LaTeX packages. In component main, is optional. Version 2009-7 (lucid), package size 1303 kB, installed size 9972 kB
<Martiner> So, the AIT driver bug is gonne be fixed with Lucid beta 2?
<crimsun> a bit less vague, please?
<AbortD> air?
<AbortD> ait i meant
<AbortD> ?
<Martiner> I mean that the driver for ati graphics cards doesnt work under beta 1, and hopefully will be fixed in beta 2, was wondering if anyone knew if it will?
<AbortD> mine works under beta 1
<AbortD> ati radeon 3200 hd
<AbortD> didnt work under karmic
<Martiner> Thats wierd...
<Martiner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/494699
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released]
<Martiner> I meant the 3d drivers...
<Martiner> So its fixed now you mean?
<AbortD> the ones you need for opengl?
<Martiner> Yeah....
<AbortD> sure is works out of the box
<Martiner> To enable extra effects and compiz and all that
<nascentmind> hi. I have updated my machine to lucid lynx and my xorg crashes after some time. When it crashes my monitor shows a "no signal". I have to do a hard reset. My keyboard too won't work.
<AbortD> yup
<AbortD> syn-ack
<AbortD> well i got some stuff to do
<AbortD> nascentmind, syn-ack might be able to help you when he comes back
<nascentmind> AbortD, when will he come back?
<AbortD> no idea :P
<AnxiousNut> I'm testing lucid netbook remix, i've realized i cant do anything to the panel, i cant add to it, move applets, not even create a new one, is this a bug?
<thak> Hello, I was wondering whether there is any way to install the sun-java6-jdk in 10.4?
<thak> or would I have to reinstall 9.10?
<cemc> any ideas on how to get java support to chrome in Lucid?
<cemc> when I ugraded, sun-jre was uninstalled, now I have nothing to link to in chrome/plugins
<pwuertz> hi, my upgrade from 9.10 to lucid was interrupted and left the system in a half-broken state. Aptitude resumed the upgrade process and everything looks ok for now. Is there procedure usually done by the upgrade procedure that I'm missing now? Is there a way to run the parts of the upgrade script after upgrading all packages?
<AnxiousNut> i can not move or add anything in the panel!
<yofel> cemc: the open java plugin is called icedtea6-plugin, but you can install sun java6 from the canonical partner repos
<ddecator> idk if firefox 3.6 and 3.7 properly support java yet...
<ddecator> and i just realized that is unrelated to the current discussion
<MindVirus> Can someone please help me? I have no virtual terminals.
<MindVirus> I mean, I think I do; it's probably a graphics issue causing the screen to go black.
<nascentmind> can i upload the logs from /var/crash as a bug report. I get url open error in apport.
<nascentmind> MindVirus, is your xorg stable. Mine just crashes everytime after some usage.
<MindVirus> nascentmind: Actually, now that I think about it, it did crash, and my computer shut down completely.
<nascentmind> hehe. it didn't shutdown. initially i thought so. the fan will be running.
<nascentmind> the screen just goes black and the monitor too loses signal.
<TomTom> good morning, is it possible that vdpau with nvidia on 64bit is not working also i cant find the vdpauinfo package for lucid
<MindVirus> nascentmind: My computer most certainly shut down.
<MindVirus> As in the fans turn off.
<nascentmind> and the stupid apport cannot send xorg crash reports as it has url error.
<MindVirus> nascentmind: Haha.
<cemc> yofel: what does that mean for me as a user?
<yofel> not sure, I know that firefox is supposed to ask if java is missing, but I don't know how chromium works there
<yofel> cemc: you should get the plugin by installing icedtea6-plugin. should work for most cases
<carl> Hi. I installed 10.04 beta (64-bit). Previously I was running 9.10 (64-bit) just fine. Now my laptop randomly crashes: screen goes black and machine is completely unresponsive. RSEIUB even doesn't do anything. No special peripherals connected. Can someone help me track this down please?
<Zenker>  i found a script that will change the background in a specific amount of time, how do i use it? here is the script http://pastebin.com/ttkafE87
<MindVirus> Ask in #ubuntu.
<carl> it just happened again
<carl> help? :)
<Torrentow_> ?
<carl>  Hi. I installed 10.04 beta (64-bit). Previously I was running 9.10 (64-bit) just fine. Now my laptop randomly crashes: screen goes black and machine is completely unresponsive. RSEIUB even doesn't do anything. No special peripherals connected. Can you please help me track this down?
<carl> I tried by elimination:
<carl> it's not Flash, it's not chrome/firefox/opera, it's not pidgin,
<carl> right now I'm only running xchat and connected by wifi. A couple of minutes ago when I first connected, the same happened.
<Torrentow_> ati, nvidia or intel graphic?
<carl> ATI :(
<carl> but my graphics card was not giving me any trouble previously: with or without using proprietary drivers.
<carl> (previously = on 9.10)
<Torrentow_> carl, change driver to vesa for a moment
<carl> in x.org, right?
<Torrentow_> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<carl> btw: I noticed something which may give a clue. In Hardware drivers, previously I could see listed the driver for my ATI. Now (in 10.04) it's not there anymore.
<carl> ok let me change that, restart X and get back to you
<Torrentow_> and sudo apt-get install vesa
<carl> strange... /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty
<carl> or rather doesn't exist.
<harisund> carl: the newer X don't use xorg.conf
<carl> ah I didn't know that
<carl> ok I'll install vesa
<carl> package not found
<carl> I haven't messed around with the sources..
<Torrentow_> apt-cashe search vesa?
<Torrentow_> hmn
<carl> this command is new to me.. what am I supposed to be looking for? I got a list http://pastebin.com/2B9V7m7a
<ddecator> is that supposed to be apt-cache?
<carl> yes I think so
<carl> Torrentow_ is short on cash, it was a lapsus to write cashe ;)
<Torrentow_> oh, i always use apt- + tab key
<carl> so where does this place me?
<Torrentow_> i use debian and gentoo on my servers, i don't like ubuntu on server
<carl> I can imagine it could become bloated on a server.. not ideal.
<Torrentow_> at home use gentoo
<carl> someday I'll take the leap to install gentoo.. I like how it's highly configurable and customizable, but I'm going to have to devote some time to get that right.
<carl> so any ideas how I can go forward with installing vesa?
<Torrentow_> try sudo xorg -configure
<carl> command not found
<Torrentow_> X --configure?
<carl> error: unrecognized option: --configure
<carl> ah I think it's -configure
<zash> dpkg-reconfigure xorg ?
<carl> "Server is already active for display 0" and terminates.
<carl> zash, nothing happens.
<Depot102> Anyone have experience with SSD + Trim on linux
<BUGabundo_remote> m0rning
<zash> carl: dpkg-reconfigure --force xorg
<zash> carl: or what are you trying to do
<carl> zash: previously running 9.10-64, all was fine,
<carl> installed (clean install) 10.04-64, now the laptop crashes randomly: black screen, totally unresponsive (even to RSEIUB)
<carl> even running nothing, it crashes.
<carl> now I found something strange:
<carl> I have an ATI card (radeon HD 34xx series),
<carl> and under Hardware Drivers, I don't see the driver listed there. It's totally empty.
<BUGabundo_remote> Depot102: nope, but would love to hear on anything you find!
<mha2908> I am struggling with getting java to work in 10.04. I am instructed to put the environment variables in the /root/.bashrc-file, but it won't work. Which variables shall I write?
<Depot102> BUGabundo_remote: Been working furiously to find out things - with Intels latest 9.6.0.1014 there was hope for TRIM support in raid1/0 but no such luck
<Depot102> and I know TRIM was meant to be supported in 2.6.33 but havernt heard anything since
<carl> zash, anything comes to your mind?
<BUGabundo_remote> Depot102: you can always install a daily/trunk kernel from ubuntu kernel ppa and dual boot between archive and daily
<mha2908> my current configuration is:
<M0DCM_Dave> Hi, can someone tell me if the Intel GMA500 will be supported in 10.04?
<mha2908> #export JAVA_HOME=/usr/bin/java
<mha2908> #export PATH=$PATH:$JAVA_HOME/bin
<mha2908> #java -version
<M0DCM_Dave> I've just created a live usb drive, and it seems that it's not supported
<mha2908> how do I configure the java environment variables after installation of aptitude install sun-java6-bin and sun-java6-jdk
<M0DCM_Dave> I just hope the Intel GMA500 will be supported in the final release of 10.04
<carl> hello?
<carl> ping
<M0DCM_Dave> Hi Carl
<carl> hi Dave
<M0DCM_Dave> seems no one is answering anyones questions
<carl> I'm having a problem with 10.04-64, think you can help? it's crashing randomly, and I think it's caused by my ATI (problem didn't exist in 9.10-64)
<M0DCM_Dave> sorry Carl, I've not come across that problem
<carl> ok
<M0DCM_Dave> I'm running a Acer Aspire One ZA3 with the terrible GMA500
<M0DCM_Dave> and my server is running a Nvidia 6100 which is supported in 10.04, just makes me wonder why they're spending more time on Nvidia drivers and not concentrating on either ATI or Intel Graphics
<carl> I think it has to do with nVidia releasing specs, and ATI not doing so.
<M0DCM_Dave> yeah, and Intel have told me to speak to my distro release
<M0DCM_Dave> as it's down to them and not Intel
<carl> yea
<mha2908> I am struggling with getting java to work in 10.04. I am instructed to put the environment variables in the /root/.bashrc-file, but it won't work. Which variables shall I write, and where?
<M0DCM_Dave> What makes me laugh is Jolicloud have the GMA500 supported from the live CD
<M0DCM_Dave> and that is a variant of Ubuntu
<M0DCM_Dave> so what are Canonical doing wrong??
<almoxarife> mha2908: where do you have the java issues?
<mha2908> in 10.04 server... I installed sun-java6-bin and jdk, but where do I put the variables?
<mha2908> I want to run ant install on adito to install openvpn als
<almoxarife> mha2908: sorry, I am server stupid
<mha2908> but don't you think it's the same as the desktop?
<almoxarife> mha2908: lets assume it is, after the upgrade I found myself with open-java, on top of my sun-java-jre install, same with server?
<mha2908> yep... when I run java -version I get this:
<mha2908> java version "1.6.0_18"
<mha2908> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.8pre) (6b18~pre2-1ubuntu1)
<mha2908> OpenJDK Client VM (build 14.0-b16, mixed mode, sharing)
<almoxarife> mha2908: so I stripped it of all the java, and re-installed sun-java
<mha2908> how?
<mha2908> im such a noob
<almoxarife> mha2908: synaptic
<mha2908> yeah, but how do I "strip" the java, i've already got
<almoxarife> same can be done without it via apt-get
<almoxarife> mha2908: by removing the packages that have been installed
<M0DCM_Dave> Can no one answer me if the Intel GMA500 will be supported in 10.04?
<mha2908> but what are the open-java packages called? I've only got a terminal to work with
<almoxarife> mha2908: brb
<M0DCM_Dave> or will the Intel GMA500 be backported like it is in 9.10?
<osfast> hello
<osfast> my lix wont update
<osfast> lynx
<M0DCM_Dave> I really don't want to run 2 different distro's on my network hence why I'm interested in getting the Intel GMA500 in my Acer Aspire One AO751h working in 10.04
<almoxarife> mha2908: I just searched for 'java' and removed anything to do with it unless it broke something else
<mha2908> yeah, but I can't search :(
<almoxarife> mha2908: can't tell you how its done in terminal
<almoxarife> mha2908: you can, I don't know the command structure to do it though
<almoxarife> mha2908: may I ask why you went straight to server?
<mha2908> yeah it seems stupid, but I am short with displays :p I ssh into this headless server at the moment
<almoxarife> mha2908: you can install gnome on it and vnc into it?
<mha2908> in theory, yes
<almoxarife> mha2908: I see where the problem is, even if gnome defaults to a screen size that is small, that's the in you would need to repair it
<mha2908> right now I am trying to get X11 forward to work... how can I ssh to root?
<carl> hi
<carl> I think I found what my problem is,
<carl> I just need some help installing the open-source ATI driver
<almoxarife> mha2908: does the server have a ssh server already installed?
<carl> can someone help me please? it shouldn't take long
<carl> according to http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1 , under Known Issues, point number 2,
<nascentmind> carl, does the screen go black and the monitor says no signal?
<mha2908> yes yes...I use that to admin it
<carl> nascentmind, yes!
<carl> nascentmind, the laptop goes totally unresponsive (even to RSEIUB)
<nascentmind> carl, i am having the same problem with X and apport cannot submit that error
<nascentmind> carl, and i have an intel card.
<carl> nascentmind, I have ATI and it's advised for now to use the open-source ATI driver, but I don't know how to do that
<nascentmind> carl, no ati, no nvidia.
<carl> strange.. then it's not an ATI problem.
<carl> any clues?
<nascentmind> carl, its an xorg bug i guess.
<carl> do you have any links?
<almoxarife> carl: install the ati drivers thru synaptic?
<nascentmind> carl, i was reading the crash log and it shows some assertion at 0 failed or something.
<nascentmind> carl, no i don't and i cannot upload my xorg crash log because apport gives me url open error
<carl> almoxarife, that would be fglrx?
<almoxarife> carl: no
<nascentmind> carl, its radeonhd drivers
<nascentmind> carl, you can use jockey to do that.
<nascentmind> or does anything come in that in the first place?
<carl> sorry I didn't get what you said
<almoxarife> carl: the pckg is called fglrx
<carl> laptop crashed again :(
<carl> almoxarife, if I installed it, won't it conflict with the already-installed xserver-xorg-video-ati ?
<carl> install*
<almoxarife> carl: what do you have to lose?
<carl> almoxarife, well.. won't be able to connect back here and seek help ;)
<carl> or should I uninstall xserver-xorg-video-ati?
<Martiner> Iḿ waiting for beta 2, supposedly, they will fix the ATI issue until then, atleast i think i read that somewhere
<almoxarife> carl: don't ruin what you already have
<carl> almoxarife, ok so basically you're telling me to install fglrx. How do I then tell X to use this driver instead of the old one?
<almoxarife> no patch avail yet?
<carl> not to my knowledge
<cemc> Martiner: what ATI issue?
<Martiner> The ATI driver issue...
<Martiner> fglrx and so on....
<Martiner> I tried lots of diff ways to install them a few days ago, crashed my system...
<cemc> I see
<cemc> I've installed it yesterday,
<Martiner> Really?
<cemc> gimre@ximi:~$ apt-cache policy fglrx |grep Installed
<cemc>   Installed: 2:8.721-0ubuntu5
<cemc> gimre@ximi:~$ lsmod |grep fglrx
<cemc> fglrx                2352686  29
<Martiner> And everything is working, extra effects, compiz and what not?
<carl> cemc, that's it? this will replace the ati drivers with fglrx? no other changes on x.org?
<cemc> it's just that annoying "testing use only" logo in the lower right corner ;)
<cemc> carl: I had to add Driver "fglrx" to the Device section, apparently it didn't automatically,
<carl> cemc, not in synaptic? because in Hardware Drivers, I have an empty list.
<almoxarife> carl: there you go
<cemc> and I had to cp cp /etc/ati/amdpcsdb /etc/ati/amdpcsdb.default
<cemc> carl: yeah, I had an empty list too, until I installed fglrx with apt-get
<cemc> after that it just appeared as active
<carl> cemc, you didn't uninstall xserver-xorg-video-ati first?
<carl> sorry for so many questions, I just need to get it right with as few troubleshooting as possible :)
<cemc> root@ximi:~# apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-ati |grep Installed
<cemc>   Installed: 1:6.12.191-1ubuntu2
<cemc> root@ximi:~# apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-ati |grep Installed
<cemc>   Installed: 1:6.12.191-1ubuntu2
<cemc> uups, sorry
<cemc> so no, I didn't uninstall it
<carl> ok, trying it now
<carl> you restarted X for sure, right?
<cemc> not just X, I rebooted
<carl> done. brb rebooting
<carl> all right. so far so good,
<cemc> glxgears works, I didn't test anything else
<carl> I get an error on xsplash something like "unreadahead... terminated with errorcode 4"
<cemc> I've installed it only for the powerplay, to put it in powersave mode
<carl> but boot process is fine. ATI FireGL shows under Hardware Drivers.
<carl> let's see if compiz runs.
<cemc> carl: see if glxgers works
<cemc> carl: do you have that testing logo in the lower right corner?
<carl> cemc, nope
<carl> I need to install mesa-utils for glxgears
<carl> s
<carl> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<carl> (error after running glxgears)
<almoxarife> carl: glad it turned out ok
<cemc> hm, strange... my logo says unsupported hardware ;)
<carl> almoxarife, not 100% sure yet.. until it stops crashing :) but thanks
<carl> cemc, which logo? where?
<cemc> carl: the logo you don't have, in the lower right corner, it's a semi transparent AMD logo with "Testing use only, Unsupported Hardware", that's what it's saying
<carl> hmm.. nope, and btw: amdpcsdb.default was already in /etc/ati
<cemc> ok
<carl> crossing fingers.. hopefully it won't crash anymore
<carl> cemc, thanks for the help
<carl> see you soon!
<Ian_Corne> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/547096 anyone know what my next step should be?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 547096 in empathy "In the menu spell checking enableing dutch crashes empathy" [Medium,Invalid]
<Martiner> But, the ATI drivers will have full support in the Final release, or?
<almoxarife> Ian_Corne: don't use that dict?
<Ian_Corne> almoxarife: obviously
<Ian_Corne> but it's a bug that needs fixing
<cemc> Martiner: not sure
<almoxarife> Ian_Corne: obviously
<almoxarife> Ian_Corne: install pidgin?
<Martiner> Hope so...
<Ian_Corne> almoxarife: ugh
<Ian_Corne> that's not fixing the bug
<Ian_Corne> i want help with how i should complete the bug report
<h4writer> hi,I just upgraded my laptop to the beta, but now it keep showing the splash screen upon start. It does go further ...
<h4writer> anybody a clue how to debug this? Because I see no errors|test anywhere
<h4writer> *text
<cemc> h4writer: did you try pressing escape at the splash? as I recall that should show something (or not anymore?)
<nascentmind> any chance of getting startup messages? i have removed quiet and splash while at boot. it shows no text at all.
<h4writer> cemc, no extra msgs there
<h4writer> just blanc screen
<h4writer> recovery console doesn't work either. keeps blank screen
<AbortD> anyone got gdesklets to run in lucid 64 after it wouldnt start?
<AbortD> get*
<cemc> h4writer: you could try booting with nofb option and without quiet and splash options
<switchgirl> java STILL not able to resize
 * switchgirl digs her elbows into the dev's
<kklimonda> java? just be happy it works at all ;)
<jml> is the gvfs bug known?
<thefish> hello
<_Luca_> hi all ... keep getting the "Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO" error while using wubi for installing Lucid Netbook remix
<thefish> is there a way to edit prefs for notification bubbles?
<osfast> when i try to recive the release list  i get the error  that it cant be verrified therefore i cant update
<thefish> ^ size/duration/position
<_Luca_> downloaded the standalone wubi ... but it seems to fix this bug only with the Desktop Edition
<_Luca_> anybody knows anything about this bug ?
<bjwebb> hmmm, where has the hibernate option gone...
<kklimonda> jml: Rreally with such a vague description no one is going to tell you
<kklimonda> thefish: no
<thefish> kklimonda: fair enough, thanks - know if there are any plans for it?
<nigelb> bjwebb: try sleep?
<bjwebb> nigelb: sleep != hibernate.....
<nigelb> there was a string change
<nigelb> (which might be reverted)
<kklimonda> thefish: no, it's a design decision
<thefish> nice
<bjwebb> nigelb: but, sleep is different to hibernate
<bjwebb> nigelb: when i click sleep it suspends
<nigelb> bjwebb: I understand, in processing of reverting I think
<bjwebb> ah
<bjwebb> oka
<_Luca_> hi all .. let's try to ask that again ... anybody happens to know the workaround to the  "Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO" error while using wubi for installing Lucid Netbook remix ?
<rweait> would a Lucid/Alpha3 upgrade to Beta1 with apt-get dist-upgrade ? (after beta1 was released)
<bjwebb> _Luca_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/383752 suggests a workaround is to download the iso manually and put it in the same directory as wubi.exe
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 383752 in wubi ""Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO"" [Medium,Fix committed]
<bjwebb> rweait: yes
<rweait> bjwebb: thank you.
<_Luca_> ty bjwebb .. tried that .. won't work ...
<jml> kklimonda, good point. anyway, I worked around my inability to install gvfs (sorry, lost the error message) by installing libparted0
<Torrentow_> hello kklimonda
<bjwebb> _Luca_: ah. i don't know then.
<jml> (which removed devicekit-disks, but that can't be too harmful can it?)
<_Luca_> ty ubottu ... that means i've to wait for beta2 to install remix .. too bad
<kklimonda> hey Torrentow_
<_Luca_> it seems a standalone wubi version for beta1 has been released .. but it fixes this bug just for the desktop edition
<_Luca_> (once that a notebook version worked like a charm out of the box .. :-( )
<Torrentow_> kklimonda, your ubuntu is alive?
<rweait> I have a repeatable hardware crash on Lucid beta1 and need help troubleshooting.  http://dpaste.com/176319/
<kklimonda> Torrentow_: as always - I've luckily avoided all the major problems so far
<AbortD> hm
<om26er> any one seeing 'no indicator' after update?
<Dr_Willis> if its not there.. how do we see it? :)
 * Dr_Willis is updateing box #2 right now
<om26er> Dr_Willis, I need a little help about grub2
<Dr_Willis> om26er:  oh? I know a little grub2-kung-fu
<Dr_Willis> :)
<om26er> I want to change my root to btrfs (I have a separate /boot) so I have to change the UUID of my root in grub config I cant find it where to change it
<arand> om26er: is that not in the "search" line..?
<tyranos_> hey guys, i m encoutering a very strange bug . when i restart or boot my laptop, sometimes the sound card is not detected, the drives cannot be mounted , and i cannot switch off the computer , i also cannot run  some programs, has anybody seen something like this
<om26er> arand, yes, found it, I should edit the 00_header so?
<nooga> i'm having huge problems with LAMP stack under lucid
<arand> om26er: Hmm, hang on, the one in the search line might actually be the /boot, hrmm...
<om26er> arand, its actually edited by changing 00_header and then grub-update na?
<arand> om26er: and the one at the "linux" line being the one you'd want to change to change the root fs of the kernel..
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm
<ensignkim> I am never seeing any daily updates from Update Manager in my notification panel - is this normal for a beta release, or a bug?
<om26er> arand, thanks now I am going to try that, either break my system or comeback happily ;)
<arand> Ack, don't have my armageddon vbox drive left to test on...
<Dr_Willis> ensignkim:  I alwys manually run 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' daily
<Dr_Willis> ensignkim:  it might be safer to only update once a week..
<ensignkim> Dr_Willis: nevertheless, I am trying to determine whether or not Update Mangger is functioning correctly as I have set it to notify me of updates daily and it is not doing so (despite there being updates)
<Dr_Willis> Im on Kubuntu - so never notice.
<Dr_Willis> of course first thing i do whtn i login in the morningis run  update/upgrade.. so i may never notice anyway :)
<arand> ensignkim: update icon in notification panel is gone since jaunty, update-manager instead pops under... but if you chack it manually, does it have any?
<ensignkim> arand: if i check it manually it is always full of updates! (sorry, what do you mean by "pops under"? - I am upgrading from Intrepid, so don't know about Jaunty behaviour)
<ensignkim> actually i have it set to "Install security updates without confirmation" - but i assumed this would include notification of non-security updates?
<arand> ensignkim: Man, you've missed out the flame-fest: Bug #332945
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/332945)
<ensignkim> arand: thanks for the info - but does this now mean that we're supposed to be back to the old Intrepid behaviour (i.e. notification icon) - because I don't seem to be getting anything...
<arand> ensignkim: I don't think so (although one can always hope), so yes, if it doesn't even popunder for you, might be a bug...
<arand> ensignkim: I'm not quite sure if "check" also means notify in the update settings, it should, but I'm not sure.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<nooga> http://marco.tondela.org/2010/03/your-public_html-with-php5-isnt-working-in-ubuntu-lucid/
<nooga> i did that
<nooga> and restarted apache
<nooga> and still it does not execute scripts in ~/public_html/
<nooga> what should i do?
<gwhip> the openoffice 3.2 pre-installed in 10.04 ... i can't get the icons to change to crystal
<gwhip> always goes back to default icons set
<patdk-wk> how do I go about moving the top bar stuff back to the right side? instead of being in the middle?
<patdk-wk> can't seem to do it since the network manger icon is stuck on the right
<patdk-wk> always hate this, annoying, when my screen size changes :(
<Dr_Willis> Unlock the items. and move them about.. then lock them back
<patdk-wk> ya, like that would work
<patdk-wk> there is no lock/move option for network manager
<Dr_Willis> its part of the systemtray i imagine?
<Dr_Willis> so you unlock/locl the whole systray perhaps?
<patdk-wk> heh?
<patdk-wk> it's not part of anything
<patdk-wk> it's all by itself
<patdk-wk> and this must be done each and every time my screen is resized?
<Dr_Willis> It looks like it added itself to my systemtray here.. let me look again
<patdk-wk> cause it's resized 2 times a day :(
<Dr_Willis> its in the systray here on this gnome box. I move it and a few other icons all as one group. via unlocking it.
<Dr_Willis> I right click and unlock over the little 'handel' its showing just to the left of it
<Dr_Willis> or at least i did once.. cant get it to do it now. :)
<patdk-wk> dunno what you mean by handle on the left
<patdk-wk> mine only shows the up/down arrows
<Dr_Willis> I have a little move handle like you see in file manager windows and so forth.. but that may be because i have them 'unlocked' so i an move them
<patdk-wk> the powerbutton/name/im moves as a unit
<patdk-wk> time as a unit
<patdk-wk> and sound/email as a unit
<Dr_Willis> I got a red ! and the network manager icon, the move as a unit
<patdk-wk> no red !
<Dr_Willis> because you dont have a crash report. :)
<patdk-wk> ah, double click in the empty space on the left of network manager
<patdk-wk> that is annoying
<patdk-wk> everything else you just click once
<nascentmind> syn-ack, you there?
<Dr_Willis> If i use some other app that adds to the system tray. it goes right next to the NM. :)
<patdk-wk> these things should just be set to right justified, instead of fixed pixel locations
<patdk-wk> so it's usable when the screens change size
<Dr_Willis> the whole way the panel does applets.. is in sad shape..  but thats one of the many things thats tobe changed in gnome 3 i guess
<Dr_Willis> ive never really noticed them going tothe middle..
<Dr_Willis> at least they dont on my netbook when i go to a external monitor
<patdk-wk> have you ever changed your screen size to 800x600 then to like 1400xsomething
<patdk-wk> for me they stay at the 800 spacing
<patdk-wk> never adjust out
<amichair> anyone know what's the difference between http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ? one I can rsync, the other not
<Dr_Willis> I cant even figure out how i unlocked that systray now. :)
<Dr_Willis> the panel applets are WAY too picky about where you click to get the menus
<patdk-wk> Dr_Willis, I have to double-right click to get that one
<patdk-wk> all others single-right click
<patdk-wk> all others don't like double-right click :)
<Dr_Willis> because its the systray that you are actually accessing not the nm icon I guess
<nooga> aaaaa
<patdk-wk> ya, still should be unified
<Dr_Willis> its all going tobe obsolste soon i imagine :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. My upgraded box is using the old gdm wallpaper still..
<patdk-wk> I find the new wallpaper to be ugly as sin
<patdk-wk> that purple drives me mad
<Dr_Willis> I alwyas set things back to how i have for the last 4+ years...
<Dr_Willis> simple colors.. and easy to see widgits
<wam> how do I *completely* disable the framebuffer in lucid? My system hangs on boot and the old kernel messages are gone because it is switching to framebuffer...
<CheBuzz_Home> Just installed 10.04 on a system with i915 video cards.  Feels _awfully_ slow, even though glxinfo indicates that hardware rendering is enabled.  Anybody else see the same thing?
<CheBuzz_Home> Xorg is also taking up an awful lot of CPU time
<Dr_Willis> wam:  i noticed the framebuffer modules getting loaded even if i used the 'nofb' kernel option
<Dr_Willis> vga16vb is still loading it seems
<Damascene> hello, I really liked the idea of having the 3 buttons above the menul toolbar
<Damascene> first I had to move the mouse crouser all over the screen to be able to do simple thing
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure if the defaults are now on the right or left.. i havent checked lately
<CheBuzz_Home> glxgears
<CheBuzz_Home> 915 frames in 5.0 seconds
<CheBuzz_Home> 923 frames in 5.0 seconds
<alex_mayorga> what's the java plugin on lucid?
<alex_mayorga> how to install?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm lets see
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<Dr_Willis> willis@cow:~$ apt-cache search java6
<Dr_Willis> default-jre - Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime
<Dr_Willis> looks like its been renamed.
<Dr_Willis> or   openjdk-6-jre - OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT
<alex_mayorga> but for the browser? I can do "java -version" in the CLI
<alex_mayorga> but the browser won't pick it up
<BUGabundo_remote> how is that security system we have installed now called?
<BUGabundo_remote> apport something ?!
<BUGabundo_remote> similar to SE Linux?
<Dr_Willis> apparmour ?
<BUGabundo_remote> I keep forgetting the name :(
<BUGabundo_remote> !info apparmour
<BUGabundo_remote> !apparmour
<ubottu> Package apparmour does not exist in lucid
<BUGabundo_remote> bad bot
<bazhang> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Dr_Willis> Javas working in my browser. I done recall installing anything other then ubuntu-restricted extras
<Dr_Willis> testing at --> http://www.java-gaming.com/game/4180/Celebrity_Bash/
<Dr_Willis> oh wait.. thats a flash game. :)
<BUGabundo_remote> yeah, that's it
<Dr_Willis> heh
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks
<yofel> alex_mayorga: java plugin is icedtea6-plugin or sun-java6-plugin (latter needs to be fixed first)
<enseven> Hi all! I am trying to run ctdb. When I run "/etc/init.d/ctdb start", I get: "[: 364: yes: unexpected operator [OK]". ctdbd uses 95% cpu time. ctdb status says: "Number of nodes:1 pnn:0 192.168.224.224 UNHEALTHY (THIS NODE)". In /var/log/log.ctdb is: "client/ctdb_client.c:771 control timed out. reqid:46 opcode:70 dstnode:0 client/ctdb_client.c:882 ctdb_control_recv failed". Can anyone help me?
<wam> We're having heavy troubles booting from a nfs root filesystem. Any hints?
<BUGabundo_remote> what's the prob with bug 527458? either I'm getting way to used to UI changes, or I don't get that bug :\
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527458 in indicator-application "please include status messages/tooltips" [Wishlist,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527458
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: do you have tooltips when hovering over the indicator icons?
<BUGabundo_remote> over indicator, no
<BUGabundo_remote> not do I miss them
<Dr_Willis> I got tooltips over the network indicator icon
<charlie-tca> That's right. Mark shuttleworth blogged about that. It is called removing clutter. He did say he may reverse it
<BUGabundo_remote> I don't have NM applet on remote session :S
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: It's very convenient for rythmbox checking current playing, and current colume level.
<BUGabundo_remote> I miss it on the volume thouogh
<BUGabundo_remote> and mouse scroll doesn't provide great feed back
 * yofel doesn't get how tooltips are considered clutter...
<BUGabundo_remote> but I had a bug for that, and at least mouse scroll got fixed
<BUGabundo_remote> yofel: well, mark mentioned the GPU side of it, and leaving artifacts
<arand> As has been noted, it's ironic how they removed the ones that was useful, whereas the superflous ones still have tooltips left.
<charlie-tca> heh
<BUGabundo_remote> but I consider much more aggressive having the notification bubble there, and I can't click thorouth it
<yofel> GPU side: ok, he's right there. artifacts: broken software is no excuse for removing features
<BUGabundo_remote> hi charlie-tca :D
<charlie-tca> Hello, BUGabundo_remote
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: Is there a report on that anywhere, I've NEVER seen anything of it.
<BUGabundo_remote> arand I didn't file it *yet*
<BUGabundo_remote> but I might
<BUGabundo_remote> its DAMN obnocious
<BUGabundo_remote> it stays there tooooo long
<charlie-tca> It is frustrating
<BUGabundo_remote> and you can't really interact with it
<BUGabundo_remote> other then make it transparent
<BUGabundo_remote> like 50% opac
<BUGabundo_remote> damn it
<BUGabundo_remote> I'm filling it
<BUGabundo_remote> yay for another UI bug for me
<yofel> hehe
<BUGabundo_remote> and a lot of bug mail
<BUGabundo_remote> its the 4th I file this cycle
<BUGabundo_remote> more UI bugs then apps bugs
<charlie-tca> Heh, my upgrade from hardy 2 lucid, it is solid black and won't even let me see what is under it
<arand> BUGabundo_remote: Oh, I was talking about the tooltips, still...
<rye> BUGabundo_remote, bug #546650
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546650 in gtk+2.0 "Unable to click items below notifications" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546650
 * yofel would blame plymouth charlie-tca
<BUGabundo_remote> either there have been too many UI changes, or I just don't care anymore about minor, non fixing stuff
<charlie-tca> I am willing to blame anything
<BUGabundo_remote> YAY ry
<BUGabundo_remote> YAY rye
 * BUGabundo_remote subs
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. My printers not printing any more.. but lpq shows a print job..
<BUGabundo_remote> is it just me or is LP rock solid latelly?
<BUGabundo_remote> "tags:	 added: gloam regression "
<BUGabundo_remote> what's this?? ^^
<yofel> BUGabundo_remote: indeed (if you don't count the database being broken before beta1 release)
<BUGabundo_remote> Mirco Müller wrote 4 hours ago:	I'm tackling this one atm.
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Now if he fixes it...
<BUGabundo_remote> thanks for the pointer rye
<BUGabundo_remote> how do you guys feel about the top round corners?
<rye> BUGabundo_remote, you are welcome, I recall this bug report every time someone writes me a message :)
<BUGabundo_remote> I do like them
<BUGabundo_remote> rye:  ahsahaha
<BUGabundo_remote> rye: oops
<BUGabundo_remote> rye: sorry :p
<rye> BUGabundo_remote, top round corners? where?
<BUGabundo_remote> on apps
<BUGabundo_remote> something to do with the theme
<rye> weren't they always round? i.e. in human theme before...
<patdk-wk> they are in karmic
<jakubo> hi, is there any way to get sound indicator not messing up?
<BUGabundo_remote> jakubo: define "mess up"
<jakubo> haveing it running results in 100% cpu load and some network activity
<jakubo> and there is no configuration gui available
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. odd.. somehow the last updates  deleted my printers i had configfured
<BUGabundo_remote> Dr_Willis: ahah
<Dr_Willis> I find the default cups admin page amuseing...
<Dr_Willis> CUPS is the standards-based, open source printing system developed by Apple Inc. for Mac OS® X and other UNIX®-like operating systems.
<Dr_Willis> and here.. i thought apple just BOUGHT  the company... :)
<Dr_Willis> but i guess its good to have backers for such a imporntant project.
<jakubo> so noone got any ideas about the sound setting problem?
<BUGabundo_remote> jakubo: sound is crimsun kindom
<jakubo> yeah.. i somehow heard that before
<jakubo> but i seem to miss him
<BUGabundo_remote> join #ubuntu-audio-help and idle around. he usually replies to backlog, so just ask and reply when ever you can
<jakubo> can you just tell me one thing? how does the irc work? is it meant to be a pure customer service? or some bug report platform to some extent?
<jakubo> ok ill see
<BUGabundo_remote> jakubo: errr good question LOL
<BUGabundo_remote> its not oficial in any way  .
<BUGabundo_remote> actually NO support is oficialy
<BUGabundo_remote> but launchpad is the proper way to deal with bugs
<jakubo> so i wont find developers or such in here right?
<bbordwell> BUGabundo_remote, You can buy support from canocal
<BUGabundo_remote> but sometimes user interaction allows for faster debug
<bbordwell> spelling...
<BUGabundo_remote> bbordwell: I know
<jakubo> yeah i heard that....
<bbordwell> BUGabundo_remote, your on ubuntu-bugs channel correct?
<enseven> Hallo zusammen! Momentan probiere ich ctdb aus. Wenn ich den Daemon starte ("/etc/init.d/ctdb start"), bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: "[: 364: yes: unexpected operator [OK]". ctdbd verbraucht 95% CPU-Zeit. ctdb status sagt: "Number of nodes:1 pnn:0 192.168.224.224 UNHEALTHY (THIS NODE)". In /var/log/log.ctdb erscheint: "client/ctdb_client.c:771 control timed out. reqid:46 opcode:70 dstnode:0 client/ctdb_client.c:882 ctdb_control_recv fail
<enseven> ed". Kann mir jemand helfen?
<Atamisk> hello all
<Dr_Willis> IRC has been around for Years and years  jakubo  :)  This is just a chat room  thats used  to help.
<Aidar-Nagato> i've got a little... mmm... bug, i think. when i type "apt-get inst" on my desktop terminal and press Tab it completes to "apt-get install", but on my laptop it doesn't (it completes only directories, like "apt-get intsmth/")
<enseven> sorry! Wrong channel! I wanted to post to ubuntu-de+1!
<bbordwell> Aidar-Nagato, Does tab on your laptop function as expected in other places?
<bbordwell> could be a keyboard issue
<bbordwell> nvm
<enseven> But if someone could help me with ctdb. Help is very wellcome!
<Aidar-Nagato> bbordwell, yes
<bbordwell> obisously it does since it completes directories
<jakubo> well i just thought some developers might benefit from direct contact to users having problems
<Atamisk> well, i think i broke my 10.04 release :P
<Atamisk> is there any obvious reason 10.04 would fail to boot after running apt-get update/grade?
<Consul_Falx> ey
<Aidar-Nagato> bbordwell, "apt-g" + Tab works right "apt-get "
<jakubo> i have had that some times, usually a reboot did the trick
<jakubo> or a filesystem check
<Consul_Falx> who tells me what 'PLL quirk' is<
<Atamisk> @me jakubo?
<jakubo> well, in a certain way XD
<Atamisk> i've rebooted like 3 times :/
<Atamisk> grr. had this issue with 9.10, it's why i installed lucid lol
<jakubo> oh ok
<jakubo> well that was all of my experiences
<Atamisk> ah. thx tho!
<jakubo> XD
<Atamisk> if it helps i get an error 'too much work for irq17' when i boot into rec mode. about 20,000 times, then it shuts up.
<Atamisk> anyone else?
<jakubo> i just sometimes get "disabling irq 20#" but get no problem with that... sry
<jakubo> good luck with your issue, cya
<KB1JWQ> Well this is interesting.  Aptitude is choking with a coredump http://pastebin.com/vGT7W6Ei
<KB1JWQ> Yay, it's already in Launchpad
<xcv> hello room :) ubuntustudio 64bit; yesterday i invoked "update-manager -d" (per http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1). upgrade completed, so far noticed a couple of issues, vpnc and cpufreq applet
<KB1JWQ> xcv: And those would be...?
<Atamisk> aargh. any way i can get some sort of log to look at from the failed boot(s)?
<Dr_Willis> i think theres a /var/log/???????? Of some kind in there Atamisk
<Dr_Willis> but ive just skimmed that location the other day. Not sure what all is logged
<Atamisk> hmm
<Atamisk> i'll look. brb, gonna try to reboot (again)
<Atamisk> never had any of these problems with my netbook remix version XP
<Dr_Willis> so ?
<xcv> KB1JWQ: starting with the easy one, i had cpufreq applet set so that it no longer prompted for password when changing the frequency settings. the settings have reverted to the default prompt for password. easy fix, presumably; not sure if the upgrade should have preserved the custom edit to the config file for that
<KB1JWQ> xcv: Is it in launchpad?
<xcv> KB1JWQ: haven't checked yet. was still looking into the vpnc issue on LP
<Consul_Falx> _please_ ... I'm having this bug ... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/545289
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 545289 in linux "[RV515] XOrg malfunction - open radeon driver (X1450) - graphics flickering all time in lucid 64bit [Needs pll quirk]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Consul_Falx> what is the "pll quirk" mentioned as the workaround solution, and how is it done?
<xcv> vpnc issue: vpn (cisco) connection worked prior to upgrade, now fails "there was a problem launching the authentication dialog for VPN connection type 'org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc'. Contact your system administrator."
<xcv> not sure if Bug #546646 is related. synaptec package manager indicates vpnc 0.5.3-1 and network-manager-vpnc 0.8-0ubuntu1 are installed. network-manager-vpnc-gnome is not installed.
<xcv> when i go to network/vpn connections/configure vpn, i get the network dialog, and the 'add' button is disabled.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546646 in network-manager-vpnc "VPNC Does Not Appear In The 'Choose a VPN Connection Type' Menu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546646
<Atamisk> lol! it booted this time. thanks all!
<kassah> trying out SimpleScan.. and I'm having trouble getting it to recognize the existance of my network scanner. I've figured out how to get xsane to use it (xsane hpaio:/net/Photosmart_C4700_series?ip=192.168.1.111) but I'd rather use simple-scan (and submit a bug so it can be fixed)
<KB1JWQ> kslen: You peasant.
<KB1JWQ> kslen: nmap is the One True Scanner. :-)
<Atamisk> BTW so it's impossible to use a lexmark wireless scanner in linux?
<kassah> bug #545737 is the closest to my issue I can find
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 545737 in hplip "Can not use HP PS3310 wireless network scanner" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/545737
<Atamisk> oh and Dr_Willis, i meant that lucid netbook on my acer runs flawlessly, and was wondering what the diff was
<mikebeecham> hi there..wonder if I can ask a question...on the new Radiance theme, does the top of the highlighted metacity fade to white?  Mine looks transparent and looks a bit wierd
<mikebeecham> I'm wondering if I can change it to white
<xcv> i intend to do a clean install of ubuntu 32bit in the near future (machine only has 3gb; 64bit doesn't benefit me). still, would like to provide anything useful to the community before i wipe it.
<papul> hi guys
<papul> has the window close minimize etc button moved to the right?
<papul> has the window close minimize etc button moved to the right?
<bazhang> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<monkey_dust> hi, can i put everything in extended (logical) partitions, or do i have to create at least one primary partition?
<kassah> well you'll always have at least one primary that's just a logical group
<kassah> but otherwise... there shouldn't be anything stopping you from putting everything in extended partitions
<papul> another thing. how to upgrade to beta from karmic?
<kassah> monkey_dust, doing so will require a bit of work tho
<xcv> KB1JWQ: for the vpnc issue, Bug #539639 seems on-point, though i'm on a different architecture: ubuntustudio 64bit, kernel 2.6.31-10-rt. what do you think?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539639 in network-manager-vpnc "Cannot use network-manager-vpnc" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539639
<KB1JWQ> xcv: I'd chime in on the bug then.
<AnAnt> Hello, I have a closed-source software here that crashes when I use lucid (yet it works fine with debian unstable), but when I strace that software, it doesn't crash, what would be the possible reason for this ?
<JohnFlux_> AnAnt: strace slows it down, preventing a race condition?
<AnAnt>  JohnFlux_: seems so, but I wanted to know what in lucid is causing that
<[A]KangB> Hi everybody. Ubuntu don't "catch" my PenDrive, i have to mount it in terminal..
<KB1JWQ> I'd probably ensure automount is working.  I'd highlight you but you have an annoying nick to type.
<alex_mayorga> new OOo?
<mikebeecham> guys, does anyone know where I could suggest changes to the new UI?  I'm a designer and I wanted to 'voice' a couple of concerns
<KB1JWQ> alex_mayorga: Yeah, I saw that to.
<KB1JWQ> mikebeecham: launchpad
<alex_mayorga> mikebeecham: yeah launchpad, bug them to death :)
<mikebeecham> ok guys...thanks
<mikebeecham> I think I'll have to
<mikebeecham> hoping I can get to speak to one person who might have some influence
<[A]KangB> thanks KB1JWQ
<alex_mayorga> mikebeecham: mind, sharing the "bugs" you see with the community here?
<alex_mayorga> KB1JWQ: what version is it?
<mikebeecham> of course...
<mikebeecham> 1) there is an inconsistency in the spacing between the buttons
<alex_mayorga> mikebeecham: we be been enjoying/suffering the new UI for some time now :)
<mikebeecham> 2) The 'gloss' effect of the close button does not tie in with the smooth gradient of the max and min buttons
<mikebeecham> 3) There is a further drop shadow to the close that does not work with the lack of shadow with the other two buttons
<blaamann> mikebeecham: Did you write that blog entry about this?
<mikebeecham> blaamann: nope, but it was something that I spotted within a few minutes of upgrading....I'm an interface designer
<mikebeecham> lol
<mikebeecham> but I've read that blog
<blaamann> ok
<alex_mayorga> mikebeecham: and if you have the skill it might be worth doing your own theme as well
<mikebeecham> alex...I can design till the cows come home...getting it 'working' is a coveted talent I sadly dont possess
<alex_mayorga> mikebeecham: not being a designer or anything, I frankly don't even get all the terminology
<mikebeecham> 4) Also, I would have used colours on all of the buttons that tied in with the overall feel of the new look
<alex_mayorga> basically you don't like that close is shinier than max and min?
<mikebeecham> exactly Alex
<mikebeecham> and I dont think they should have used red, although I can understand why they did
<alex_mayorga> +.5 for colors, it would look even more "macosxish"
<mikebeecham> also, because of the way that they've designed the buttons...the close button seems to have more 'depth' than the other two...like it's pressed into the background further than the others
<alex_mayorga> I think red is, good, red=careful and certainly closing window is the mos destructive thing you can do UIwise
<mikebeecham> alex - absolutely...but when it's the only bit of the new UI that's red...thats when you run into trouble and inconsistency
<mikebeecham> it would not look so bad if more of the overall theme had red elements to it
<alex_mayorga> mikebeecham: IMHO it looks bumped instead of pressed
<alex_mayorga> mikebeecham: agree, maybe turn it red on hover
<alex_mayorga> ?
<mikebeecham> yes!
<mikebeecham> I would have opted for a salmon-type colour...a mix of red and the new purple...then turn red on hover
<mikebeecham> I understand that there is a sense of all this being a little subjective, but there are SOME things they could have done to make it look a little less...rushed
<blaamann> Cool, new Virtualbox update makes guest additions work again.
 * blaamann testing Lucid in vbox on Karmic
<alex_mayorga> I've heard complaints of the UI being to loaded on the left hand side
<C10uD> hello, it is a know issue that firefox doesn't have antialiasing?
<mikebeecham> alex...do a degree everything dislikes change.  I think on this occassion putting the controls on the left works, and it just takes a little bit of time to adjust
<mikebeecham> this way works better with the notifications imho
<arand> mikebeecham: #ayatana and/or their mailing list might be where the designers reside. or maybe #ubuntu-artwork ...
<mikebeecham> arand: thanks mate
<alex_mayorga> I've certainly got used to it and now see how nonsensical it was to reach all the way to the right just to close
<enseven> Can anyone help me with ctdb? Did anyone get it work?
<alex_mayorga> !info ctdb
<ubottu> ctdb (source: ctdb): clustered database to store temporary data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.108-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 440 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<mikebeecham> alex...personally, I really like the controls on the left (coming from a mac background!)
<arand> mikebeecham: But do keep it very polite, since they must be very tired of all the shouting that's be going around lately ;)
<mikebeecham> arand: of course, my aim is to contribute, not debate or destroy
<alex_mayorga> I just want my window titles back in the center
<mikebeecham> all of my design work to date has been done pro bono and in gratitude!
<alex_mayorga> mikebeecham: being that the case I think a UI designer would be much welcome in ayatana IMHO
<mikebeecham> I'm posting there now
<mikebeecham> does anyone use mac here?
<mikebeecham> or android phones
 * alex_mayorga joins #ayatana
<mikebeecham> they are platforms I'vr worked on
<C10uD> hello, it is a know issue that firefox doesn't have antialiasing?
<mikebeecham> arand: thanks for the heads up.  I've posted an introduction in the channel and will just wait to see if anyone responds.
<red> How can I extract an AES128 encrypted .zip file? It asks me for a password (which I know) but throws an error: "Unsupported Method"
<red> The archive is afaik made with Windows app called PowerArchiver
<charlie-tca> C10uD: yes, it is known that firefox fonts aren't always the clearest
<ZykoticK9> red, looks like PowerArchiver might run under wine, see http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=11433&iTestingId=22984
<red> guess ill try that
<ZykoticK9> red, i'm guessing that the zip format in question is some sort of non-standard or proprietary ZIP, doubt any native linux apps support it
<C10uD> charlie-tca, i don't think it's related to fond
<alex_mayorga> anyone knows if there's an empathy IRC channel?
<C10uD> font*
<C10uD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/546568
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 546568 in firefox "After lucid upgrade, fonts look jagged or too thin" [Undecided,New]
<arand> alex_mayorga: #telepathy
<alex_mayorga> arand: thanks!
<charlie-tca> C10uD: That would be a duplicate, I believe
<arand> alex_mayorga: or actually irc.gnome-org #empathy ...
<charlie-tca> C10uD: and, to be honest, as I recall, we can't fix it. Mozilla has to
<C10uD> charlie-tca, that's the only bug that shows for "firefox aliasing".. and sincerely i don't think mozilla has to fix it :p
<alex_mayorga> arand: irc.gnome.org right?
<charlie-tca> any other app with that font issue?
<charlie-tca> If not, mozilla has to fix it. We are not allowed
<arand> alex_mayorga: Ah, yea (se keyboard ,.- in a row)
<m0ar> I've got a wierd problem, every time I start ubuntu my web browser launches. It's not in my autostart and I do not save my session on logout
<C10uD> charlie-tca, i just updated from karmic but i guess firefox is the only app-- however since firefox is in main i expected ubuntu to be in charge for fixing.. is there a way to track this issue status? it's really annoying
<charlie-tca> Only Mozilla is allowed to change the code for firefox, which is what causes that bug
<C10uD> oh well - seems like they like making users whine then :) i wonder what's wrong with linux, every time they rel a new version they always forget about aa
<charlie-tca> That would not be linux doing it, but mozilla developers.
<charlie-tca> sometimes changing fonts helps
<howlymowly> hi i got a question:  with karmic I already had that problem.. in lucid I am running into it again... is there are particular reason for not including libstdc++.so.5 in karmic and lucid? i find this really annoying, since a lot of programs use that library... I always have to look  for some debian package providing that libary...
<C10uD> howlymowly, i guess it's just because it's damn old
<howlymowly> yeah.. that#s right.. but why can't we just leave as an optional packet at least :)? --> I mean there really ARE still a lot of applications requiring these libraries...
<C10uD> charlie-tca, yeah, sorry, that's what i meant -- still you could check before uploading broken packages ... eheh
<red> cant you just run a check for missing dependencies?
<howlymowly> C10uD: my particular example is matlab for instance....
<C10uD> howlymowly, maybe you can install it from debian
<howlymowly> yeah i just did it :)
<howlymowly> I wrote a little helper script for it, when installing it on karmic...
<aboSamoor> Hi, I installed ubuntu remix daily image on Toshiba NB200 and the sound is not working ! any idea ?
<TecnoBrat> howlymowly: looks like this guy made a ppa that has that package in it: https://launchpad.net/~jason-scheunemann/+archive/ppa
<TecnoBrat> both lucid and karmic
<howlymowly> TecnoBrat: cool thx.. just what I was looking for...
<edbian> Will we be able to edit the gdm theme in ubuntu 10.04?
<markl_> aboSamoor: try running gnome-alsamixer
<markl_> aboSamoor: my macbook had the sound muted by default for some reason
<markl_> in such a way that the speaker panel applet couldn't un-mute it
<ZykoticK9> edbian, same as karmic as far as editing gdm themes at the moment
<edbian> ZykoticK9, Should I be pestering the gnome people ??
<aboSamoor> markl_: that gnome mixer is not there by default
<edbian> ZykoticK9, This is silly.  Usually a re-write of software doesn't drop features does it?
<ZykoticK9> edbian, should you be "pestering" anyone?
<edbian> ZykoticK9, squeaky wheel gets the grease
<ZykoticK9> edbian, true
<markl_> aboSamoor: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<red> any news about gaupol getting fixed for lucid?
<aboSamoor> markl_: I am in university campus, and I can not connect to internet. I used alsamixer and nothing was muted.
<red> currently throws a parse error on any file, even an empty file created and saved with gaupol
<markl_> aboSamoor: hmm, not sure then
<aboSamoor> the sound is working on headphone but not external speakers
<aboSamoor> another problem, the toshiba nb200 does not boot correctly ! this is the message it gives
<aboSamoor> "gave up waiting for root device"
<howlymowly> another question about beta 10.04 kubuntu: krunner is very slow...  will that get bettre until the release? sometimes it just hangs for several seconds...  really annoying.. first I thought it was about nepomuk and strigi file indexing.. but it stayed like this after I turned them off...
<howlymowly> why and what do i do about it :)? ---> also I restricted the strigi indexer to use no more than 500MB's Memory for indexing.. but for some reason it isn't interested in that restriction..  it just keeps indexing I turned it off, after the index reached a size of > 2GB
<h00k> Cool, now on Lucid: When a restart is required, the shutdown button turns red.
<deanus> only if you knew that red means restart required :)
<h00k> deanus: well, it is sort of intuitive, as after an update, it told me that one was required, then the button happened to be red
<h00k> also, clicking on it shows where the 'Restart' option was now exists, "Restart Required..."
<hanshenrik> install "clean" beta 1, recovery mode works. run updates->restart->run updates again->restart. recovery mode just hangs at "white little dot in top corner"   , ideas? :p
<deanus> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/ubuntu-reverts-file-size-reading.html  ....because of users complaining...
<F0rkBomb> hi everyone
<yofel> deanus: sad but might indeed be for the better
<yofel> we should either leave it or fix all apps for an LTS
<F0rkBomb> anyone noticed the window button on title bars now has an inset look? with a bugged straight line...
<BoondoKLife> Why was that size reading changed at all
<h00k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnitsPolicy
<deanus> I`m suprised it was changed back...they took no notice of the users complaining about the buttons.. not that I care about the buttons. Ive got used to em..
<pepee> anyone having troubles with pm-suspend?
<yofel> erm, Mark never seid that the buttons will definitely stay, but I find the buttons less confusing than the size inconsitency
<\ottizen> ./teeworlds_srv: error while loading shared libraries: libmysqlcppconn.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<\ottizen> What does that means?
<BoondoKLife> deanus: Well the buttons is just an interface thing. Where as the representation of size is fairly cored. I mean alot of things use that data and it is not like apps go haywire cause of the change in button possition
<yofel> pepee: some reported it not working at all, or having long delays, but it work fine here
<deanus> true
<pepee> hmm is broken for me :(
<yofel> \ottizen: the teeworlds_srv binary needs the mentioned shared lib to run, how did you get it?
<\ottizen> i installed it
<\ottizen> look
<BoondoKLife> Personally I dont really mind either change, but was just wondering if there was a logical reason for the size change. Other than for people who dont get the 1024 deal
<\ottizen> http://pastebin.com/cpfKqT1K <-- therr
<\ottizen> there*
<\ottizen> it's installed
<\ottizen> by apt-get
<MTecknology> Any of you use php-cgi and have a system your testing 10.04 on?
<abhinav> Hi .. anyone seeing high CPU usage due to multiple kdeinit spawns ? My quad core has all 4 cpus above 88-90%, until I execute dcopserver_shutdown
<yofel> \ottizen: the file that matters is this one, and you see that the  library version is wrong (4, not 1) ./usr/lib/libmysqlcppconn.so.4
<\ottizen> oh
<\ottizen> i see
<abhinav> btw this is a ubuntu (gnome) session in use, with some kde apps installed
<\ottizen> yofel: can i trick my system in some way?
<yofel> \ottizen: I think recompiling the application should fix this
<\ottizen> done!
<\ottizen> lets see
<lupine_85> ooh, is the repo broken at the moment?
<lupine_85>   telepathy-butterfly: Breaks: empathy (< 2.29.92) but 2.28.1.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
 * lupine_85 uninstall telepathy-butterfly since he doesn't need it anywya
<\ottizen> SOLVED IT
<\ottizen> THANK YOU ALL
<exalt> hello
<_motti_> Hi guys, I just installed kubuntu 10.04 and My iPod is not dettected. Do I need to install enything in addition?
<exalt> i downloaded amd64 desktop beta iso, compared the iso's no problem burned with 8x on cdrom no errors and iso still correct. checked the cdrom on defects, no defects, dut it just wont boot, it stats hanging on loading the system
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me with this problem. Grub gives "gave up waiting for root device" ?!!
<exalt> ubuntu logo and 4 red dots
<deanus> beta is a bit old now really, should of grabbed a daily.
<deanus> well, thats just 'me'
<charlie-tca> exalt: try hitting alt+F7 or Ctrl+Alt+F7
<patdk-wk> hmm, my system is horribly out of date
<patdk-wk> updated it 4 hours ago :(
<yofel> aboSamoor: that message should be something raid related I think ...
<deanus> patdk-wk, lol
<aboSamoor> yofel: I installed ubuntu-netbook on toshiba nb200 !
<patdk-wk> exalt, have that issue all the time
<patdk-wk> normally using the alt cd instead of the desktop/server cd works
<patdk-wk> stupid dell hardware cdrom's
<yofel> aboSamoor: ok, then not. Maybe take out the --search option in grub.cfg?
<yofel> (I'm guessing here)
<patdk-wk> deanus, 37 new packages
<exalt> patdk-wk: you say, try the alt.cdr?
<patdk-wk> ya, but I dunno if any exists yet for lucid
<patdk-wk> but that is what always works on the OFFICIAL RELEASE cd's for me
<patdk-wk> nowadays I pxe install everything, so it doesn't matter anymore
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> daily is the alternate cd, daily-live is the desktop cd
<patdk-wk> oh heh :)
<patdk-wk> I can only ever locate the dvd for prerelease :)
<yofel> mvo: btw, did you get my mail with the apt configuration a few days ago? (I forgot to ask you)
<TomTom> anybody has working vdpau on IONs with lucid?
<markl_> no but i am considering a samsung N510
<markl_> what player are you trying to use?
<markl_> i would expect mplayer to just work
<markl_> or mythtv
<JEEBsv> VDPAU should work with the drivers n' a good mplayer build :3
<JEEBsv> since ION has a VP3
<JEEBsv> of course, you have to remember the limitations of VP3, but otherwise fine
<JEEBsv> (VP3 has some weird resolution limits)
<_motti_> Hi guys, I just installed kubuntu 10.04 and my iPod touch is not recognized. How can I chek things out?
<TomTom> vdpauinfo shows all capabilities but mplayer does not uses it
<markl_> TomTom: did you specify -vo vdpau on the cmd line?
<C-S-B> lucid looking alright except the weird toolbar.
<markl_> TomTom: where do you get vdpauinfo?  that sounds useful
<TomTom> markl_: do i have to? i will try, on gentoo, it worked out of the box. sorry that i ve asked if its that simple :)))
<TomTom> markl_: some repo... just google for it. shows your vdpau capabilities... similar to glxinfo
<markl_> TomTom: my mplayer tries XVideo by default if i don't specify vdpau
<markl_> TomTom: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<markl_> nice
<markl_> is that the mplayer you're using too?
<fabio333> i wish adobe flash used xvideo
<exco> anybody interested in helping me get some stuff running on the upcoming HP slate?
<BUGabundo_remote> "fta:  /wrt "all, please test chromium from the beta ppa, i need to upload it to lucid" "
<TuxRox> I have been testing 10.04 on a spare desktop at work. I often will convert hexadecimal numbers into decimal. It us to be that the calculator gcalc had radio buttons to easily convert. Those are now gone and I have no idea how I can do that now. Does anyone know?
<fabio333> there is python you can use
<arand> TuxRox: Is the programming view not available?
<_motti_> I'm bumping my question. Kubuntu doesn't recognize my iPod at all. any thought?
<markl_> _motti_: that is a painful problem, maybe start by asking in #gtkpod
<markl_> i am trying to figure it out too
<markl_> lucid seems to have the right software versions of things like libgpod, but it still doesn't work for some reason
<abhinav> TuxRox: gcalctool is the program . I can see it under accessories (and via terminal)
<_motti_> markl_: thanks. I'll be back soon to speek to you.
<git__> does lucid have suspend/resume problem?
<abhinav> TuxRox: but the radio buttons's aren't there, as you mentioned
<abhinav> TuxRox: it is now under "View" menu
<Steve[cug]> anyone else experiencing weird video issues in the latest beta?
<Steve[cug]> As in, I have a terminal full-screened and the video will flicker and tear
<ZykoticK9> Steve[cug], are you using the open source ATI driver?
<Steve[cug]> ZykoticK9: its a Intel Mobile gard on a Lenovo S10
<Steve[cug]> s/gard/card/
<ZykoticK9> Steve[cug], ok - i just saw a bug with ATI flickering -- no idea with Intel, hopefully someone else has a suggestion for you.  Best of luck.
<lupine_85> hmm. What's the recommended way to mount an NFS partition in lucid? I tried in my /etc/fstab as usual, but that just resulted in errors (presumably because network isn't up when it tries to mount the share?)
<jpds> Steve[cug]: bug #538648.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 538648 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "Problem with X in Lucid on Lenovo T500" [Medium,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/538648
<rabbit1> no sir, check in Modify Account -> User Options ->Local Alias
<exco> any ideas on why the n-trig duosense isn't working in lucid anymore?
<exco> (touch input)
<exco> any ideas on poulsbo @lucid?
<Steve[cug]> ZykoticK9: thanks for the heads up....I'll have to reboot and see if that works after the update
<ZykoticK9> Steve[cug], actually it was jpds that sent you the correct bug
<Steve[cug]> gah! Then ty jpds ;)
<thak> Hello, I'm trying to do Java development in 10.4 and I can't seem to install sun-java6-sdk.
<ZykoticK9> thak, add the partner repo and you'll be all good!
<JEEBsv> oh, it's there?
<JEEBsv> Nice
<JEEBsv> I once manually installed sun-java lol
<thak> When you say partner repository, would that be listed in the software sources GUI, or is it something external I would need to find a reference to?
<ZykoticK9> thak, yup see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java and the Update note at the top
<thak> Excellent, thanks so much!
<ZykoticK9> thak, glad to help
<thak> Hrm... I can manually edit it
<blindskull13> hey does any one know if there is any reason why it has been made even harder to get my system menu icons back in lucid?
<thak> But should it have automatically gone to Lucid?
<thak> I still see karmic
<ZykoticK9> thak, actually someone else who updated had that issue with Partner repo as well.
<Steve[cug]> looks like I still need to install bcmwl-kernel-source ;)
<blindskull13> why cant i enable my icons in the system menu the way i used to be able to
<FFForever> How can I burn an iso in the ubuntu beta?, double clicking the iso brings up the archive manager
<blindskull13> @ffforever which distro are you running?
<blindskull13> lucid?
<FFForever> ubuntu
<FFForever> yeah
<blindskull13> @ffforever right click the iso, and click open in brasero
<FFForever> blindskull13, I do not have it under open with =\
<ZykoticK9> FFForever, i don't have that option either - just open Brasero
<FFForever> I don't have it....
<FFForever> =\
 * FFForever is reinstalling it via apt...
<blindskull13> is brasero installed?
<FFForever> Nope... I lost it when upgrading from 9.10 I suppose =\
<blindskull13> oh... really.... thats odd
<blindskull13> i always fresh install
<FFForever> I was too lazy for a fresh install brb
<blindskull13> go through the ubuntu software center
<abhinav> Hi .. anyone seeing high CPU usage due to multiple kdeinit spawns ? My quad core has all 4 cpus above 88-90%, until I execute dcopserver_shutdown
<abhinav> btw this is a ubuntu (gnome) session in use, with some kde apps installed
<FFForever> blaamann, I just used apt-get
<blindskull13> @abhinav my dual core is barley getting hit, but im not running any kde apps
<blindskull13> @abhinav which apps are you running?
<abhinav> blindskull13: I am also not running anything as such - if there is any service running, I'm not sure
<abhinav> blindskull13: I just see a lot of kdeinit entries in the output of top
<vivid> light-themes is almost fully configurable
<abhinav> blindskull13: so wanted to check if it is a known issue, else what more info to get
<blindskull13> @abhinav fresh install or upgrade?
<vivid> the menu button still needs a png for when it is not near the other buttons
<blindskull13> @abhinav is your lucid  a fresh install or upgrade?
<abhinav> blindskull13: upgrade, also looks like it started happening in past couple of days (I update  and upgradedaily)
<blindskull13> that might be why... did you try searching for it on google?
<blindskull13> it may already be in a bug report
<FFForever> blindskull13, the ubuntu lucid beta 1 cd has no live demo mode?
<blindskull13> yes it should
<blindskull13> when i installed it did
<FFForever> =\ It just has the installer for me... Damn it
<blindskull13> then i would download it again
<guntbert> FFForever: what CD did you download?
 * FFForever is stupid
<blindskull13> i never got the option to directly install on mine it went right into the live cd
<FFForever> I grabbed the alt cd
<blindskull13> oh
<FFForever> guntbert, can I drop into a terminal from the alt disk?
<guntbert> FFForever: I don't remember right now -- too long ago
<blindskull13> are you booted in to the disk?
<FFForever> Yeah but since its only the alt I get the cmd line installer with no virtual terminals :(
<blindskull13> did you try ctrl+alt+f2
<FFForever> yeah
<FFForever> bbl
 * penguin42 would have expected virtual terminals on ctrl+alt_f[1-6] even on alt cd
<kk> Hello Everybody :-) My video playback is too fast. Is this a known problem?
<rye> alt+F1 F2 F3 F4 ?
<Steve[cug]> hmmmm...where did the menu.lst file goto?
<rye> FFForever, ^
<penguin42> Steve[cug]: Welcome to Grub 2 - /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<DanaG> wrong: edit /etc/default/grub
<DanaG> /boot/grub/grub.cfg is auto-generated.
<penguin42> DanaG: Indeed it is, but in the end that's what grub reads
<Steve[cug]> ok...well lets say I wanna add i915.powersave=0
<Steve[cug]> where would i go?
<penguin42> Steve[cug]: You could add it to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX line in /etc/default/grub
<penguin42> Steve[cug]: Then re-run update-grub, or if you just wanted to try it for a few boots (when no updates run) you could just hack it into /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<_motti_> markl_: well, there is only one guy at gtkpod that is responding. I installed gtkpod without any succes
<Steve[cug]> I really like the new startup and shutdown splash
<neglesaks> good weekend y'all
<Steve[cug]> wow....fast bootup!
<neglesaks> any lucid users with USB 3.0 hard drives that can't mount?
<penguin42> someone said that  a week or so - I don't know if it was you or not!
<exalt> waiting for dev/mapper/cryptswap1 [SM] what does this mean?
<penguin42> exalt: Well I guess you're using encrypted swap, something has decided to wait for it, I'm guessing it's mountall - I'd check it's docs to see wha tthe SM means
<exalt> penguin42: encrypted swap??:S is that normal?
<penguin42> no
<exalt> penguin42: i get it at boot so i cant change it
<yofel> exalt: that's bad style, but it means [Skip | maintainence shell]
<exalt> yofel: what does it mean?
<nightsjammies> here's the pastebin code: http://pastebin.com/dQsgvcap
<freinhard> hi!
<yofel> exalt: not sure, I remember bug reports about cryptswap issues, but I can't help you with that
<freinhard> lucid, kubuntu, datetime settings: should editing the timezone work?
<freinhard> doesn't work for me. /etc/timezone stays the same, the "apply" button is greyed
<yofel> freinhard: you mean the clock applet settings -> timezones?
<arand> Got Vbox to work inside Vbox, I win, and am finally able to test the acpi issues patch on hardy \o/
<yofel> ah wait
<yofel> you mean the time/date settings, yes, apply is grayed out there o.O
<nightsjammies> Vbox inside vbox..o.O hahaha
<penguin42> arand: How deep can you stack them :-)
<nightsjammies> I say go for 5..
<freinhard> yofel: yes, the "Adjust Date and Time" thing then timezones.
<freinhard> yofel: bug, feature?
<arand> penguin42: Dunno, the most amusing thing is me running lucid inside hardy inside karmic, all has a good reason.
<penguin42> arand: Haha interesting ordering
<yofel> freinhard: not sure, let me ask around a bit
<freinhard> where are the pci id's stored? my atheros wifi card isn't listed properly.
<penguin42> freinhard: You could try running update-pciids
<freinhard> penguin42: didn't do the trick
<penguin42> freinhard: Does it work but just look odd?
<exalt> it works now when i do cnt-alt-f1 right in the beginning
<ripps> Dude! you can define button layout in the the index.theme file now?
<nightsjammies> so can anyone help me?
<freinhard> penguin42: i meant to say: it didn't improve anything.
<freinhard> penguin42: Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<penguin42> ripps: Really? I know there is a patch for that that someone was trying
<penguin42> freinhard: Yeh but does it actually work as a wireless connection?
<ripps> penguin42: the latest version of light-themes comes with it. Other themes go back to the default right layout
<penguin42> ripps: Good!
<freinhard> penguin42: yes, if it didn't, i wouldn
<freinhard> wouldn't be here
<ripps> geez, now I'm gonna have to edit the howto for my Ambiance Cold theme when I do an update.
<penguin42> freinhard: Ah OK; I'd report it here: http://pciids.sourceforge.net/
<dios_mio> ubuntu 10 coming out when?
<MarcoPau> dios_mio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<yoasif> anyone know what icon is the policykit icon (the key icon that appears in the indicator applet)?
<MarcoPau> isn't is possible to put lucid on a pendrive with usbuntu? it says iso non compatible
<penguin42> MarcoPau: Under System->Administration is a make startup disk option that should work
<ripps> Now, how do I get the menu button to no longer use the trough images?
<MarcoPau> penguin42, I need to do it under windows
<penguin42> ah, I don't know the magic for that
<MarcoPau> penguin42, I'm having problems on my lucid (mouse and keyboard freeze) and wanted to investigate from windows
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/251378
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 251378 in synaptic "Synaptic's Generate download script does not update package lists" [Low,Invalid]
<Damascene> could any one confirm this
<MTecknology> Hase anyone been having issues with wireless not coming up after resuming from suspend?
 * penguin42 cleans this laptop up ready for an upgrade - I've got a few years of accumulated crud on /
<onaogh> when restarting, i see this msg: broken pipeline: could not write bytes
<exalt> wie was met nvidia aan het klooien?
<DarsVaeda1> did anyone manage to get java running in firefox?
<neglesaks> exalt, what is klooien?
<Mikerhinos> hi , anybody has a broken console mode with Nvidia official driver ? (lines are all messed up :s)
<penguin42> is there a dpkg/apt/aptitude way to purge all packages that aren't installed?
<Mikerhinos> penguin42 i think "Ubuntu Tweak" can do what you want
 * penguin42 looks
<donEduardo_> penguin42: apt-get autoclean
<penguin42> donEduardo_: That still left quite a few in 'rc
<donEduardo_> penguin42: well... then try apt-get clean ;)
<Mikerhinos> apt://ubuntu-tweak ? i don't know if apt links work here , but with that app you can purge cache and do many other usefull things
<yofel> DarsVaeda1: java in firefox: works fine with icedtea, but sun-java6-plugin needs a workaround
<DarsVaeda1> i have installed openjdk
<DarsVaeda1> when i install icedtea firefox won't start up anymore
<yofel> penguin42: dpkg -l | grep ^rc | cut -f 3 -d ' '   should give you a list of all packages in RC state
<yofel> penguin42: so what I think you want is something like: dpkg -l | grep ^rc | cut -f 3 -d ' ' | xargs sudo dpkg --purge
<ruelle> i found out why my computer crashes since i upgraded to 10.4! irqbalance is the crasher.
<neglesaks> ruelle, you might want to file a bug about it - use terminal: ubuntu-bug irqbalance
<ruelle> it was very hard for me to find out what causes my computer to become unusable. now i can try out the new ubuntu!
<neglesaks> good job!
<howlymowly_> hi poeple... short question:  I can not execute java programs in 10.04..  Am I doing something wrong? --> I always get errors like "Could not find the main class.."
<penguin42> yofel: Yeh, I was wondering if there was a flag to do that
<penguin42> yofel: But a pipe like that is easy enough
<Mikerhinos> am i the only one that is on Nvidia driver , doesn't need to reinstall it after kernel update (yeah! lol) and have a broken/messed up console mode ? (ctrl+alt+F1)
<Steve[cug]> damn....looks like this video bug isnt the already reported one
<ruelle> neglesaks: my solution: just uninstall irqbalance via synaptic. with your hint i found out that my bug is already well-known.
<neglesaks> ruelle, nice :)
<Mikerhinos> seems like i don't have access to usb on virtualbox anymore :s
<mikeconcepts> some icons were off screen in remix, changed font size to 9 from 10 to fix
<ZykoticK9> Mikerhinos, when I was using the PUEL version of VBox i had to use this work-around to get USB working http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/virtualbox#TOC-USB-support-with-Lucid
<rewati>  hi i wanted to know ubuntu 10.04  dose it support iphone??
<Mikerhinos> ZykoticK9 i'm already listed in vboxusers :s usb was working on virtualbox yesterday
<ZykoticK9> Mikerhinos, don't know then - but I always had to use the hald --daemon=no part ? if it was working yesterday disregard I guess
<Mikerhinos> i'll try again after tomorrows update never mind , i have another pc with ubuntu 9.10 so i'll use it to do what i want , thanks anyway :)
<rewati>  hi i wanted to know ubuntu 10.04  dose it support iphone??
<Steve[cug]> rewati: firsty, it's does not dose.  also we got you the first time, no need to spam
<Mikerhinos> i think you need itunes , so you need virtualbox with a windows virtual machine , and well , good bye
<ZykoticK9> Steve[cug], dose?
<Steve[cug]> look at rewati's last line
<ZykoticK9> Steve[cug], ahhh
<Steve[cug]> ;)
<Steve[cug]> i wasnt gonna say anything the first time...but when they just hit <up arrow> + <enter> until they get an answer, I thought it was worth noting
<h00k> my clock is off an hour suddenly.
<Steve[cug]> gah!  The screen completely bugged
<IamVig> This is neato, but Freenode states that I am already on?
 * gnomefreak confirms that you really are here
<IamVig> Sweet!
<IamVig> I am here twice now, I guess.
<IamVig> Anyways, I did the apt-get update on start, do I also need to upgrade?
 * gnomefreak only sees 1 of you :)
<gnomefreak> IamVig: depending on what you are trying to do
<IamVig> gnomefreak: My name is Vigo
<gnomefreak> but update doesnt nothing except grab new info from server
<gnomefreak> ah
<h00k> Update grabs the latest version information of software in the repository, upgrade actually upgrades packages that you have installed.
<IamVig> Okee dokee, I did upgrade also, so all good, Thank you.
<IamVig> Let me look around the system and discover what I can....
<IamVig> I will be back, I think I found the error.
<IamVig> Thank you.
 * gnomefreak wasnt sure if he was upgrading Lucid to Lucid or Karmic to Lucid
<kassah> is there a way on launchpad to see where a package sits in the build queue?
<yofel> kassah: I think you'll have a better chance for an answer if you ask in #launchpad
<kassah> thanks =)
<Steve[cug]> well if I can get this damn video issue worked out I'll be golden
<gellmar> hello! Why the latest netboot kernel for Lucid does not recognize eiher IDE or SATA drives?
<gellmar> the previous one I used ten days ago did that fine
<gellmar> and now... select the driver for your HDD?
<nick125> Is anyone here having issues with weird black lines in printing output with hplip?
<gellmar> while nothing matches
<red> when metacity is active i can "bring front" a window by clicking it anywhere
<red> but under compiz, only clicking the window title bar works
<red> what setting could I have wrong?
<BGL-[l]> gellmar: which netbook you using?
<gellmar> BGL-I: not netbook
<gellmar> netboot linux and initrd
<gellmar> i use it to set the os on my desktop
<gellmar> without burning cds
<gellmar> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<BGL-[l]> oh ok n/m
<gellmar> looks like I will ask the same question for the third time
<gellmar> in ubuntu-testing
<yofel> gellmar: as this has to do with installing maybe ask in #ubuntu-installer
<gellmar> yofel: thanks... already
<gellmar> done
<gellmar> waiting for an answer
<gellmar> and where are ubuntu cd's?
<monkey_dust> where can i find the default wallpapers again?
<gellmar> there are only dvd's in beta-1
<mustelo> is there any reason why my mail-notification icon only shows up when I have mail? otherwise it disappears.
<yofel> gellmar: releases.ubuntu.com, cdimage.ubuntu.com doesn't have them for some reason
<gellmar> yofel: thanks..
<gellmar> looks like I will use schroot from my jaunty livecd
<gellmar> as far as netboot is gone...
<gellmar> yofel: do you know where the previous netboots are stored?
<gellmar> i.e alpha-3
<gellmar> it worked fine
<yofel> no, never used netboot
<red> anyone know what setting controls how windows are brought to front upon clicking?
<red> on metacity clickign anywhere works, but in compiz I have to click the window title to bring it to front.
<alex_mayorga> anyone else still suffering of telepathy-butterfly bustage?
<AbortD> is it possible to uninstall xfce and install gnome?
<AbortD> through command line
<penguin42> AbortD: To install gnome just install the ubuntu-desktop package, to uninstall xfce hmm - try uninstalling xubuntu-desktop and asking it to do an autoremove? or failing that find one of the libraries that only xfce uses and remove that
<AbortD> well if i install gnome wont it add all the programs plus the xfce programs to my menus
<_Techie_> is the unable ot enumerate device on port #, when *buntu treats USB 2.0 ports as 1.1 bug still in lucid?
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, to remove all of xfce see (this was written for Karmic, but it's probably still apply) http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ZykoticK9> s/it's/it'll
<AbortD> :P
<gnomefreak> yofel: do you know if there is a reason that parted and udisks are superseeded by something? they have both been kept back for a while
<ZykoticK9> gnomefreak, to correct that just run "sudo apt-get install libparted0"
<yofel> gnomefreak: try to manually install libparted0 in synaptic and see if that resolves it
<gnomefreak> ah ok thanks
<avar> What's the primary ubuntu mirror? I can only find some vague statements about all $COUTRY.archive.ubuntu.org mirrors being "primary" but they're not all as up to date.
<avar> I want to get some new packages to see if they fixed a bug I'm experiencing
<yofel> avar: the main server is archive.ubuntu.com and all mirrors are synced from there, even the "official" ones
<yofel> how up-to-date they are depens on how often they're synced
<yofel> but if you need a freshly-built package you'll have to use archive.ubuntu.com if you want it fast
<avar> sweet, thanks
<avu> well, usually the syncs are triggered by dinstall runs
<avu> so well maintained mirrors should never be more than a few minutes behind
<avar> I just updated on de.archive & upgraded, then switched to us.archive and us.* had 27 new packages that de. didn't have yet
<avu> (also you should be using a local mirror to be nice to the people donating the bandwidth)
<avar> Sure, that's what I usually do, but it's nice to get fresh packages when you're seeing if a new upload fixed a kernel issue you're having :)
<avu> sure, that's the one case you'd even use incoming :)
<avu> btw, is the ubuntu incoming dir publicly available?
<avar> ...and now that I switch from us.archive to archive I have 15 new package upgrades. The mirrors are obviously somewhat fuzzy-synced :)
<avu> (are they even using dinstall or is it all launchpad-fu by now?)
<avu> avar, well, CC.archive usually points to more than one machine and thus mirror
<AbortD> can i install 64bit on a on a i386 system
<avar> AbortD: no
<AbortD> :(
<AbortD> this is sad
<AbortD> i downloaded the wrong ubuntu twice haha
<AbortD> i now i have 5 ubuntu cds
<avar> oops:)
<AbortD> i downloaded server thinking it had some kind of gui :P
<guntbert> AbortD: don't forget to md5sum check the iso before burning
<avu> and there goes your need to worry about presents for the next few friends' birthdays ;)
<_Techie_> is the unable ot enumerate device on port #, when *buntu treats USB 2.0 ports as 1.1 bug still in lucid?
<AbortD> md5sum?
<yofel> i386 on amd64 is possible, amd64 on i386 is physically impossible
<guntbert> !md5sum | AbortD
<ubottu> AbortD: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Some_Person> Hmm, it seems like ubuntu is trying to fix the whole button problem, but it's still not perfect
<yofel> hey Some_Person
<Some_Person> hey yofel
<jwhitley> Lucid no longer recognizes my settings in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/mouse-wheel.fdi.  I can see the settings via hal-device, but they aren't picked up correctly when I look at the Xorg logs.  any clues?
<jwhitley> (specifically, this worked in Karmic, now doesn't in Lucid beta)
<Some_Person> Oddly, the new light-themes (official ubuntu) breaks one-button windows
<kklimonda> jwhitley: lucid doesn't use hal anymore for most of core applications (including xorg)
<jwhitley> kklimonda: so do I just fall back to amending xorg.conf for customized settings for an input device?
<kklimonda> jwhitley: or you can check how it's now handled by udev
<AbortD> xfce it is i guess meh
<jwhitley> ah, udev.  That's what I was looking for.  online relnotes had no links to the migration plans...  thanks.
<AbortD> anyone have flash working on amd64 lucid?
<penguin42> AbortD: On chromium not firefox
<AbortD> :/ why chromium and not firefox?
<penguin42> i dunno; ff crashes on some flash pages for me
<penguin42> (on lucid)
<AbortD> hm
<AbortD> what flash did you install?
<penguin42> 10.0r42 apparently
<AbortD> was it from the repos or
<penguin42> I think I used flashplugin-installer but can't remember
<AbortD> just apt install/
<AbortD> it
<AbortD> ?
<penguin42> yeh that should do it
<fabio333> hi there
<fabio333> a quistion about ff 3.6 in lucid
<AbortD> ask it then
<fabio333> i see that fonts are not perfect
<kklimonda> fabio333: yes, known bug
<kklimonda> fabio333: bug 379761
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379761 in fontconfig "MASTER - FF 3.5 font hinting does not honour gnome-settings" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379761
<AbortD> not perfect?
<fabio333> something about hinting or subpixel lorder
<AbortD> i havent had a prob with them i dont think
<AbortD> hm kernel oopses after screenlock heh
<fabio333> that bug is about ff 3.5 but there fonts are ok
<penguin42> AbortD: Most likely either something power save related or 3D driver if they are 3d screensavers
<fabio333> everu time  i update firfox the font hinting breaks down
<AbortD> its power save
<kklimonda> fabio333: 379761 is also about lucid version of firefox but it may also be a bug 512615
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512615 in firefox "fonts are incorrectly rendered due to not using system cairo" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512615
<AbortD> cant find a fix though
<kklimonda> basically we have all kinds of bugs for you to to choose from ;)
<fabio333> lol
<AbortD> how do you know bug numbers....
<fabio333> there is no such issue in the latest thunderbird
<kklimonda> AbortD: I'm part of bug control so I get quite a lot reports to my mail
<AbortD> oh hehe
<Some_Person> Does anyone yet know what's planned to go in the top-right where the buttons were in karmic?
<AbortD> Some_Person, you can switch the buttons over
<Some_Person> AbortD: I know, and I have
<_Techie_> has the bug where ubuntu detects USB 2.0 ports as 1.1 and outputs "unable to enumerate device on port #" appeared in lucid yet?
<red> heya
<red> checking compiz settings, there is a binding and you can only select buttons 1 through 9
<red> what does that Button 1 translate to on a normal keyboard? :p
<Some_Person> But Mark Shuttleworth's explanation for the change was that something else will be in the top-right
<Some_Person> Does anyone know what that will be yet?
<ZykoticK9> red, I'd guess that button if referring to mouse button
<kklimonda> Some_Person: no
<ChogyDan> Some_Person: do you have the link where he says that?
<Some_Person> ChogyDan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/532633/comments/110
<ChogyDan> thanks!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 532633 in metacity "[Master] Window Control buttons: position/order/alignment" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Some_Person> I had a dream last night where advertising was inserted into ubuntu
<_Techie_> has the bug where ubuntu detects USB 2.0 ports as 1.1 and outputs "unable to enumerate device on port #" appeared in lucid yet?
<kklimonda> _Techie_: check launchpad
<kklimonda> Some_Person: really, comments like this don't help a discussion..
<Some_Person> kklimonda: I never said I thought it would come true. I'm sure it won't.
<fabio333> for the font check this: http://i42.tinypic.com/wahymh.png
<WindPower> I'm having trouble installing python2.5 and python2.5-dev in lucid beta1... It says "Package python2.5 is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<fabio333> we got python 2-6 now
<WindPower> Yes, but my application only runs on python 2.5
<kklimonda> Some_Person: some people, me included, read comments like that as a light form of trolling when they are made on sliipery subjects. It is probably not your intention but that's how it can be read by others.
<Some_Person> That was not my intention
<Some_Person> What I was actually saying was that the now-vacant space on the right was used for advertising in my dream, and it made me curious about what would actually be there
<fabio333> wow, we got also python 3.1!!!
<fabio333> but i can't see the 2.5
<fabio333> get it from the pytho.org website...
<WindPower> But then I cna't make my app rely on it as a dependency anymore, can I?
<WindPower> I'd have to link it statically and it'd make the package huge
<kklimonda> WindPower: all versions of python prior to 2.6 has been removed from lucid
<fabio333> why do you use the old versione?
<gnomefreak> 2.6.4-0ubuntu2 is not 3.0 <<python
<kklimonda> WindPower: your app should really be ported over to python 2.6
<MTughan> 2.6 is still available?
<WindPower> Because some modules I use don't work on pytohn 2.6
<WindPower> *python
<gnomefreak> MTughan: 2.6.4-0ubuntu2
<WindPower> Namely bbfreeze
<MTughan> gnomefreak: Good. I haven't seen a python program that runs on 3.0 yet.
<WindPower> It won't compile against libpython2.6
<fabio333> what is libpython for?
<tetsuo__> hello, anyone else suffering from high gamma after updating to latest lucid?
<tetsuo__> its diffucult to see stuff like this, i already did xgamma 0.75 but its still too bright
<fabio333> WindPower>: a standalone executable
<kklimonda> WindPower: if you can port some things over to the 2.6 you have no choice but to link against 2.5 statically. You could also provide your own libpython2.5 library but that's just as messy imo
<Some_Person> kklimonda: Besides, in the dream, it was a bad thing
<kklimonda> s/can/can't
<ChogyDan> tetsuo__: I thought you were cracking some sort of joke
<WindPower> Well damn
<tetsuo__> ChogyDan: i wish i was
<_Techie_> is anyone able do do something about getting the ubuntu team to start fixing Bug #256767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 256767 in linux "USB devices work, but constant syslog errors "unable to enumerate USB device on port 5"" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/256767
<kklimonda> _Techie_: you can do it by buing the paid support from Canonical (I'm going to burn in hell for this remark but still..)
<BUGabundo> evening
<kklimonda> _Techie_: Ubuntu is a Community project and some bugs are not easy to fix without having a faulty hardware at hand
<kklimonda> buying*
<_Techie_> ...
<dvheumen> hi, I've just updated to Lucid. It went pretty much without a problem, except for this one thing: the asus eeepc acpi utilities had wifi disabled for network manager, and I don't know how to re-enable it and the acpi trigger don't work anymore.
<ChogyDan> _Techie_: have you thought about reporting it upstream?
<kklimonda> hey BUGabundo :)
<dvheumen> at least, I think it is disabled in network manager
<BUGabundo> what would you guys say, if I showed you a chromium session using almost 1.5GB of ram?
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> hi my dear friend whose name I can ever pronounce properly, kklimonda
<bjsnider> you have the entire web cached int he browser do you?
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: well, that sounds like a ram well spent ;)
<BUGabundo> bjsnider: I should check... chromium tends to use HUGE amounts of cache
<BUGabundo> I cleaned up my laptop one yesterday and it was almost 4 GBs
<BUGabundo> but that record was at office PC... 4 windowns, the bigger one with 8-10 tabs
<fabio333> i have disable it on chrome
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> I should trim mine down to
<BUGabundo> to somethjing like 50MBs
<AbortD> chromium doesnt send info of your pc out like on windows google programs does it
<BUGabundo> AbortD: no tracking ID, no
<AbortD> it sends nothing out at all right i mean not even my screen res
<tetsuo__> ok it looks like ubuntu is no longer using the closed source ati driver
<fabio333> you are wrong
<penguin42> _Techie_: I don't think everyone sees the errors you see - so it might be difficult for the devs to replicate; you can use setterm -msglevel to reduce the messages you get
<BUGabundo> AbortD: that's not send to google per se
<BGL-[l]> it does send out screen res, OS & browser info
<MTughan> tetsuo__: Nope, doesn't seem to. I think it uses the radeonhd driver with 3D support.
<BUGabundo> but any web server can access that
<BUGabundo> as with any browser
<tetsuo__> that could explain why the gamma is skewed
<AbortD> yeah
<BGL-[l]> that's if the browser wants to give it up
<BGL-[l]> it doesn't have to
<penguin42> MTughan: I think the 'radeon' one not the radeonhd actually
<_Techie_> penguin42: thousands of users have reported the same error
<AbortD> i just dont want google knowing nothing about me
<MTughan> penguin42: I remember reading that radeonhd had 3D support for recent ATI cards. Does radeon too?
<fabio333> up to 4800
<ddecator> has anyone here tried using a usb wireless internet dongle with ubuntu?
<penguin42> _Techie_: I sympathise, (and I'm not one of the ubuntu devs)
<penguin42> MTughan: Yes
<almoxarife> good news, obama and the russian have agreed to cut nuke war heads, good thing, zoomies can ruin your whole day
<BUGabundo> AbortD: then don't use the web.
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, you just used a double negative.  If you don't want google to have your info - don't use google, simple.
<almoxarife> sorry, wrong channel, still good news
<BGL-[l]> including google products
<AbortD> i dont :D
 * penguin42 reboots into Lucid
<ddecator> that's tough, gmail is amazing
<AbortD> i only use gmail as temporary registration that involves no personal information
<BUGabundo> AbortD: don't you know about spam.la ?
<BUGabundo> that's what I use
<tetsuo__> nice there is already a ticket for the gamma bug
<tetsuo__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/548709
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 548709 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Radeon gamma bug, display too bright" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<BUGabundo> but even if you don't use google, it still tracks you down
<AbortD> soam.la?
<BUGabundo> spam.la
<BUGabundo> from dreamhost
<AbortD> im gonna check that out
<AbortD> how does it track me down?
<ddecator> cookies
<BUGabundo> well, let get back OnTopic, shall we ?
<BUGabundo> please forward your concerns to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BUGabundo> thanks
<_Techie_> is lucid going to be based around pulse audio or alsa?
<ddecator> pulse, which is based on alsa
<MTughan> Based on, or uses ALSA?
<tetsuo__> says i need to revert the kernel to fix it
<ZykoticK9> _Techie_, Lucid uses Pulse yes (Pulse relies on ALSA for all low level stuff)
<tetsuo__> how do i do that lol
<MTughan> Yeah, that's what I thought.
<ddecator> sorry, bad wording on my part =p
<ZykoticK9> Pulse is a replacement for ESD not ALSA
<ddecator> does lucid have good support for wireless internet usb dongles?
<BUGabundo> ddecator: was always, depends on HW
<ddecator> BUGabundo: thanks, i've never used one before but i'm putting ubuntu on an old desktop and want to use wireless, but wanted to make sure before i bought the dongle =p
<AbortD> anyone have problems hitting buttons in flash video?
<ddecator> AbortD: 64-bit?
<AbortD> yup
<ZykoticK9> ddecator, fix at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<ZykoticK9> sorry AbortD ^
<ddecator> AbortD: or the third workaround here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "Clicking on items in Flash player does nothing [READ DESCRIPTION]" [High,Confirmed]
<penguin42> hmm seems to work - lets see if hibernate works
<ddecator> plymouth still doesn't work right for me
<AbortD> thx ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, glad to help
<BUGabundo> ddecator: I just purged it ... again
<ddecator> BUGabundo: at least they fixed the hitting <enter> bug
<BUGabundo> eheh
<zniavre> :o)
<zniavre> something went wrong with last plymouth update it does not detect good resolution
<ddecator> i still get text showing during every boot, and it's really slow
<zniavre> and there is a mountall warning (i can't read it )
<red> oh dear, help!
<red> just ran safe-upgrade and after boot i get stuck after grub
<BUGabundo> :(
<BUGabundo> again?
<red> last lines i see is init: ureadahead-other main process (807) terminated with statsu 4
 * BUGabundo pins back mount-all
<red> then 10 lines of modem-manager: loaded plugin nokia, huawei etc
<red> BUGabundo: recent issue?
<TheSage2010> hmm
<TheSage2010> Just got the daily updates. Seems like Python has been giving them trouble.
<TheSage2010> err
<TheSage2010> Plymoth
<red> hrm
<red> any suggestions what I should try?
<arand> TheSage2010: Always.
<BUGabundo> yay
<MTughan> zniavre: /var/log/messages might have some clues.
<BUGabundo> one more plymouth bug
<BUGabundo> seems I choose a good day to purge it
<BUGabundo> ahahaha
<red> erros before that init stuff is about plymoth too
<red> plymoth main process exited with status something
<TheSage2010> hmmm
<TheSage2010> This has been one of the rougher Beta's thats for sure :)
<red> lucid has come pretty fast after karmic too
<red> perhaps too fast
<red> can't even get to recovery >:|
<MTughan> red: Been 6 months. That's standard.
<TheSage2010> nahh
<TheSage2010> This is standard
<TheSage2010> And even though its been a rough Beta, The uTeam always manages to clean it up by release
<TheSage2010> Its good practice for them :) God knows what kind of Chaos will ensure when Gnome 3.0 comes around.
 * nick125 installs Gentoo on red's machine.....bahahah!
<red> older version in the grub list worked
<red> atleast for recovery
<nick125> That's odd. What kernel version isn't working?
<red> latest
<red> updated hour ago and reboot stuck
<arand> TheSage2010: hopefully it will be similarly parallel as metacity-compiz, so it can afford to fail a bit.
<red> removing plymoth and retrying latest boot
<nick125> 2.6.32-17?
<TheSage2010> nick125: I have had issues with -17
<TheSage2010> nick125: Mainly it broke my internet. (I think it has to do with my wireless)
<TheSage2010> -16 still works though
<nick125> Ah. My wireless is always broken, so I wouldn't know ;)
<red> it's -17 thats causing problems aye, 16 wouldnt boot now either but atlesast leet me to get to recovery.
<red> stupid netbook keyb
<red> cant type with this x)
<TheSage2010> arand: Yes, they would do well to go take a look at KDE's 4.0 transition and learn from there mistakes.
<red> -17 just leaves me a blinking cursor 1/3rd down from top without no text anywhere
<AbortD> ZykoticK9, you still around
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, yup
<TheSage2010> Beta 2 comes out in a few days right?
<red> -16 boots yay
<ZykoticK9> TheSage2010, 13 days
<red> curse thee -17
<AbortD> after i did what you showed me whenever i exit youtube after watching a video nviewer crashes
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, I haven't run into that issue? sorry man don't know what to suggest.
<AbortD> dang
<TheSage2010> ZykoticK9: Ahhh, I might just wait till Beta 2 comes out and start fresh
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, and your npviewer file looks like http://paste.ubuntu.com/402068/
<nick125> I'm tempted to reinstall when the final release comes out.
<TheSage2010> Well... I am no linux expert, but I can file bug reports with the best of them. Its one of the few ways I can help em out.
<AbortD> ZykoticK9, mine doesnt have the npviewer line on the top and the one on the bottom has only one "." by it
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, sorry no that was just a path to the file - should have made that more clear!
<AbortD> oh haha my bad
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, just retested and it's not happening here?  sorry, I got nothing.
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, are you using Flash from Ubuntu?
<AbortD> says my target architect is i386 should that say amd64?
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, no it should say i386
<AbortD> k
<AbortD> could it be because some video lags for me causing nviewer to hang?
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, what flash version?  did you install from ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<AbortD> i did the flash installer
<AbortD> flashplugin-installer
<AbortD> i think it was
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, ya that's the same version U-R-E uses.
<AbortD> U-R-E?
<ZykoticK9> ubuntu-restricted-extras
<AbortD> oh
<tigerwolf> hey all!
<tigerwolf> ne one know how to get the restricted drivers to install without a wired connection
<Pupuser402> Hey all, any major bugs in the New Ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, do you happen to have Chromium installed?  Does it happen there too?
<Pupuser402> tigerwolf. you can go to another pc and download it on to a flash drive
<tigerwolf> I cannot get Synaptic to mount my live dvd to install the restricted drivers
<AbortD> ZykoticK9, no chromium
<AbortD> i have google fears
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, OH right - you mentioned that earlier - sorry
<Pupuser402> abort..i understand
<tigerwolf>  <Pupuser402> yah
<AbortD> :P is chromium in the repos?
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, yup
<Pupuser402> i havent noticed
<MTughan> ZykoticK9: What about Opera as a second tester?
<AbortD> i might consider trying
<Pupuser402> Opera is there
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, see MTughan suggestion!
<AbortD> it doesnt send personal info though?
<AbortD> ooo
<AbortD> good idea
<tigerwolf>  <Pupuser402> where is the download site?
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, actually - i'm not sure that will work (but worth a shot), 'perhaps' Opera doesn't handle flash the same way
<AbortD> true
<Pupuser402> tiger i got mine on Softpedia, but that was a while back.
<AbortD> does chromium?
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, chromium/firefox use the same click-fix yes
<AbortD> and you said chromium doesnt send personal info to google?
<Pupuser402> they all send personal info
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, oh it could - i wouldn't recommend it for you (in particular)
<Pupuser402> more like just which sites you visit most
<AbortD> firefox has always made me feel safe
<Pupuser402> FireFox works
<AbortD> i might install chromium
<Pupuser402> enjoy
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, the other workaround would be to use the 64bit flash for firefox!
<MTughan> I don'
<AbortD> they're gonna connect me to skynet
<MTughan> I don't like Chrome/Chromium. Can't handle the number of tabs I use.
<AbortD> 64bit work good?
<Pupuser402> unknown
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, ? i've never actually tried it
<AbortD> how many is that?
<AbortD> hm
<MTughan> AbortD: If your computer supports 64-bits, should be all right.
<AbortD> i had flash working before zykotik
<AbortD> it was flawless
<AbortD> do i just sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-installer then?
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, ? as I said "I've never actually tried it"
<AbortD> i mean purge the old plugin
<AbortD> from U-R-E
<Pupuser402> FireFox has the option to (Private Browse) but if you dont want search engines to collect your info, use IXQUICK search
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, same as above - i have no idea - but to be safe, I would (but obviously, don't know)
<ddecator> there, finally reported my plymouth issue =)
<AbortD> startpage is nice
<Pupuser402> yeah
<AbortD> 64 flash in repos?
<Pupuser402> if you use the computer at your work. its best if you download PuppyLinux and use it off the drive. Wont leave any info on the CPU at work
<AbortD> laptop
<Pupuser402> Puppy is sweet. 105megs is all it has.
<AbortD> haha nice
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, no 64bit flash isn't in repo
<Pupuser402> runs off the RAM memory
<Pupuser402> no trace
<Pupuser402> plus it runs alot of applications they may restrict from employees from using..LOL
<Pupuser402> like youtube, facebook,etc
<Pupuser402> nice indeed
<AbortD> i think i need to go to the adobe site heh
<Pupuser402> 601
<ddecator> AbortD: why?
<arand> !ot | Pupuser402
<ubottu> Pupuser402: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<AbortD> ddecator, to get flash 64bit
<Pupuser402> ok..601
<ddecator> AbortD: the 32-bit flash in the repos works fine on 64-bit, just as long as you correct the gtk issue
<AbortD> i did
<AbortD> but i still get laggy flash on some video sites
<AbortD> it causes my cpu to run at near 100%
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, that's flash - working as designed... poorly
<ddecator> yah, the plugin wrapper can do that, especially for flash games, but i don't have that in lucid anymore, only had it in karmic
<AbortD> ZykoticK9, before it ran fine
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, before what exactly?
<AbortD> before i went to lucid beta
<ddecator> heh, upgrading improved it for me =p
<AbortD> and when i ran the current build
<David-T> am i the only person seeing brokeness with the current gnome-terminal and metacity packages? they aren't registering gconf schemas correctly.  e.g. bug 533298. (though if i rebuild them locally they work fine.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533298 in metacity "GDM wont load login" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533298
<AbortD> the current lucid build worked
<David-T> oh. actually it's gnome-terminal-data and metacity-common, and just reinstalling them fixed the problem
<deanus> the MeMenu sets the status in empathy I set in MeMenu, all except invisible
<bjwebb> meh, why does lucid still only have twisted 9
<BUGabundo>   python-twisted-core: Depends: python-twisted-bin (>= 10.0.0-2) but 9.0.0-1 is installed.
<bjwebb> oh, it doesn't
<BUGabundo> it doesn't
<BUGabundo> its upgrading TODAY
<bjwebb> yeahh!!!
<bjwebb> just realised i read the one that was being replaced, not the replacement
<bjwebb> \o/
<BUGabundo> The following packages are BROKEN:
<BUGabundo>   python-twisted-core
<deanus> as for Gwibber and the social aspect of memenu and its place etc, I dont see its point since it doesnt actually DO anything..you have to run the program to see your facebook account updates, and it doesnt even show any 'likes' or replies..  ..
<BUGabundo> seems I need something else to build
<BUGabundo> deanus: works fine for µblogs
<BUGabundo> like identica/statusnet
<BUGabundo> you just have to tick off the darn stupid reply ONLY option
<deanus> btw, what is the plymouth-theme-fade-in  that got installed.. i see no difference anywhere.
<deanus> BUGabundo, oh, well I only use FB, rarely at the mo..
<BUGabundo> no idea
<deanus> I think I`ll just remove the memenu anyway, its doing nothing in reality.
<BUGabundo> I don't have a FB account
<BUGabundo> sure it does
<BUGabundo> my email, IM, etc shows there
<deanus> the indicator-applet-session I`m talkin about
<deanus> the message icon applet up there is ok I guess...
<deanus> just the one where you set your messaging status (I can do that in my messenger)  and etc etc, are quite useless, to me.
<deanus> might be useful to some I guess, but not me.
<alex_mayorga> are the "orangeish" progress bars here to stay?
<BUGabundo> oh I use the other to change pidgin status
<Machtin> how can i downgrade to java update 17?
<deanus> BUGabundo, thats what I`m talking about, that other menu.. which does actulally nothing..I assumed it would update me somehow.. it does not
<BUGabundo> Machtin: not easy
<Machtin> okay, then never mind+
<BUGabundo> go look at Launchpad builds
<BUGabundo> and get the old one
<deanus> At least, as far as FB goes anyhow..  if all its there for is to set status, set 'social' status then I`ll have the space back :)
<BUGabundo> but keep in mind older ones may have security fails
<BUGabundo> file a bug
<AbortD> man what the f why wont flash work properly now
<BUGabundo> AbortD: like missed clicks?
<AbortD> laggy video on some websites
<BUGabundo> bug 410407
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 410407 in flashplugin-nonfree "Clicking on items in Flash player does nothing [READ DESCRIPTION]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/410407
<AbortD> i have that fixed
<AbortD> laggy video is my problem
<BUGabundo> AbortD: ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<mozmck> I'm getting a dbus error when I try to go to "network"
<mozmck> My karmic machines have no problems seeing the network and other computers on it.
<penguin42> mozmck: What's the full error?  How is your network connected? Is ΩnetworkManager' running?
<deanus> my broadcom wireless is hit and miss wether its working at startup, and fglrx cant enable effects..
<deanus> the purple bootsplash is a little different also.... no dots, and random snowflakes!
<dooglus> I used to be able to mount a shared folder on the server like this:
<dooglus>   smbmount //server/bigdrive ~/big -o user=deb,passwd=pass
<dooglus> but since upgrading to 10.04 I can't
<dooglus> I now get 'mount error(1): Operation not permitted'
<penguin42> dooglus: If you put a sudo before it does it work ?
<dooglus> if I put 'sudo' in front of 'smbmount' it works
<dooglus> I didn't used to need to do that
<penguin42> are you sure?
<dooglus> certain
<dooglus> I have an alias that does it
<penguin42> hmm curious - not sure why it would have worked!
<dooglus> the alias hasn't changed
<dooglus> the alias:
<dooglus> alias big='mount | grep -q chris/big || smbmount //server/bigdrive ~/big -o user=deb,passwd=pass; cd ~/big'
<penguin42> a load of stuff related to disk access has changed with the loss of hal - but I wouldn't have thought that would have affected network stuff
<dooglus> smbmount uses 'fuse', right?  it's a user-space filesystem thingy - designed to be used by regular users - and so no need for 'sudo'
<mozmck> penguin42: network is connected through a wired switch. I didn't check if networkManager is running
<penguin42> mozmck: Worth checking and get the exact error
<penguin42> dooglus: I don't think smbmount uses fuse, I thought it did a real mount
<mozmck> A fresh install of karmic sees the network just fine.  let me do that right quick
<dooglus> penguin42: maybe you're right
<lucian_> is there a way i can shut down pulseaudio?
<lucian_> i dont wnat it
<lucian_> want*
<dooglus> lucian_: I'm sure you can uninstall it
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-27
<lucian_> but to uninstall it, i lose the ubuntu-desktop and the volume applet >:(
<penguin42> lucian_: It's pretty heavily integrated these days; you can temporarly disable it so you can run something that does'nt like it by using pasuspend
<lucian_> i've tried to kill it but it wants to start back up
<lucian_> i cant play my favorite games with it running
<dooglus> lucian_: disable it in your 'startup and session' or whatever it's called?
<penguin42> yeh there's an option in the config files that you can change to stop that; but if you use pasuspender when you run your game that'll sort it
<lucian_> second life sound skips constantly with it running
<lucian_> how do i use pasepender?
<AbortD> i just installed chromium and it doesnt show in my internet tab in gnome can anyone help me i have been trying to google this
<dooglus> AbortD: did you reboot?  that sometimes helps
<joaopinto> anyone else having issues with gnome-screensaver failing to authenticate ?
<BUGabundo> joaopinto: not recently
<penguin42> lucian_: Open a terminal and run    pasuspender /bin/cat     now keep that open while you play your game, when you're done just ctrl-d that terminal
<joaopinto> I didn't reboot yet after the latest updates, not sure if there was a gnome-screensaver upgrade
<penguin42> lucian_: Or if you run your game from a command somewhere you can do     pasuspender /where/ever/my/gameis
<mozmck> doesn't look like networkManager is running
<lucian_> greate i'm running secondlife with it and i get no sound!
<mozmck> can empathy do irc chats?  the only option I get in lucid is jabber
<penguin42> mozmck: if you do    initctl status netowkr-manager   what does it say?
<lucian_> cant i just shut off pulseaudio instead like i used to be able to?
<penguin42> you can if you remove the optino for it to auto-restart
<lucian_> auto-restart disabled doesn't stop pa from loading anymore
<mozmck> penguin42: it says it's running
<mozmck> I don't see anything that says network anything in system monitor though.
<penguin42> mozmck: If you do    ps -eaf|grep Network   what do you see ?
<mozmck3> penguin42: what was that command again?  I'm on the lucid machine now with pidgin
<penguin42> mozmck3: ps -eaf|grep Network
<lucian_> i lost the ubuntu-dektop because i decided to remove pulseaudio
<mozmck3> root       624     1  0 19:00 ?        00:00:00 NetworkManager
<mozmck3> and another hit with dhclient
<lucian_> what happened to freedom of choice?
<Dimmuxx> I get an error when running update-initramfs with the latest updates: one not found followed by three no such file or directory
<mozmck3> lucian_: I think ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package that does nothing but depend on other packages
<yofel> lucian_: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package that makes sure you have everything belonging to the default ubuntu  install installed
<yofel> lucian_: you don't exactly need it
<mozmck3> penguin42: Could not display "network:///".
<lucian_> i'll i wanted was the simple choice to shut off pulseaudio, thats all
<mozmck3> penguin42: Error: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply.
<penguin42> mozmckOK, well NetworkManager IS running - so that's not the cause of your error - did you ever tell us what the error was?
<yofel> lucian_: yes, and that will remove ubuntu-desktop as pulse is part of ubuntu by default
<arand> Do we have a bug for the most recent plymouth fail? (Not starting at all)
<yofel> lucian_: you won't loose anything by removing ubuntu-desktop
<penguin42> mozmck3: Hmm odd, never seen that before
<lucian_> ok
<lucian_> now can i get the volume applet back?
<lucian_> is there a way to install the older applet?
<mozmck3> I installed samba thinking it might need that, but no luck
<penguin42> lucian_: Try running gnome-volume-control-appley
<penguin42> t
<lucian_> the one that didn't depend on pa?
<Dimmuxx> arand: my errors are plymouth related
<mozmck3> I can see this computer from my karmic box fwiw.
<penguin42> mozmck3: I'd try   stop NetworkManager   followed a few seconds later by a start
<mozmck3> ok
<lucian_> ** (gnome-volume-control-applet:2763): WARNING **: Connection failed, reconnecting...
<lucian_> its waiting for pulseaudio
<lucian_> unbelievable
<yofel> lucian_: you might have to set it to not use pa
<yofel> lucian_: but I don't think there's a gui to do that anymore
<lucian_> is there a config somewhere?
<penguin42> could try one of the xfce or the like volume apps
<lucian_> that i can change it
<arand> lucian_: I ended up using another volume-controller-thing, removing pa breaks thing, inevitably.
<lucian_> this is so uppsetting
<mozmck3> penguin42: didn't work.  it did turn off my ethernet and back on though.
<yofel> lucian_: nothing you can do anything about, gnome decided to support pa only
<penguin42> mozmck3: Odd - remind me when exactly you get the error?
<arand> lucian_: Hmm, it's as simple as pa being somewhat obligatory with ubuntu.
<yofel> avar: s/ubuntu/gnome/
<yofel> arand: ^
<mozmck3> if I click on Places->Network, it waits for ~30 sec and then pops up a dialog with that error.
<lucian_> my system doesn't like pulseaudio, why should pa be forced onto people who enjoy ubuntu?
<yofel> sry avar, was meant for arand
<penguin42> mozmck3: Oh! *that* network
<mozmck3> penguin42: this is a fresh install of lucid beta1
<penguin42> lucian_: It solves a lot of other problems when it works
<arand> yofel: hrm, that as well?...
<lucian_> i enjoyed the older builds because i had the freedom to shut down pa at WILL
<yofel> lucian_: you're free to use xfce or KDE with ubuntu
<lucian_> and i'm kinda pissed that this WILL was taken away
<BUGabundo> lucian_: if it doesn't work, file bugs
<lucian_> maybe i DONT wanna use kde or xfce, i happend to like gnome, but a gnome where i can manually shutdown pa is what i want
<penguin42> lucian_: I used to be pissed off with that, but it's worked well for me for a while so it's no longer an issue for me at least
<lucian_> now i had to uninstall pa and i dont get volume app nor can i turn on pa when i need it?
<lucian_> thats not right
 * yofel uses pulse with KDE and it works fine so far
<ZykoticK9> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<yofel> ZykoticK9: ?
<ZykoticK9> yofel, sorry wanted to see the link
<DG19075> there was a menu edit  that could be done to make ALSA default..but can't remember it right now
<yofel> ZykoticK9: you can ask the bot in private with '/msg ubottu ...' if you just need the link yourself ;)
<yofel> DG19075: that doesn't exist anymore since karmic
<ZykoticK9> yofel, how can i see +1 specific ones, i tried earlier and failed
<lucian_> i cant even go to system, preference, sound without pulseaudio
<DG19075> oh my
<yofel> oh, yeah, that's a +1 spec. one -.-
<yofel> jussi01: ^
<mozmck3> another problem. I put refresh rates in an xorg.conf to try and get better resolution on my CRT, the login screen came up with a nice high resolution, but when I log in I just get a black screen with a mouse pointer that I can move around.
<yofel> lucian_: yes, as the gnome sound properties were rewritten for better pa integration
<mozmck3> is there some other way to tell xorg the refresh rates of the monitor?
<yofel> lucian_: what's your issue with pa anyway?
<lucian_> yofel: it doesn't work
<lucian_> thats my issue
<yofel> lucian_: file a bug
<penguin42> mozmck3: I do it using an xorg.conf you can also do it via xrandr
<yofel> lucian_: and ping crimsun, he's the audio expert
<Dimmuxx> arand: what plymouth issue are you talking about?
<arand> Dimmuxx: Fails to run at all
<lucian_> i'm boot up issues to with ludic after these updates, i cant see the password prompt to decrypt the system lvm, i just get a blank screen
<lucian_> lucid
<Dimmuxx> okey I get an error when running update-initramfs
<Dimmuxx> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-17-generic
<Dimmuxx> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/plymouth: 39: /usr/sbin/plymouth-set-default-theme: not found
<lucian_> ok i just want pulseaudio to shutoff and stay off when i tell it to
<lucian_> when i run games, pa needs to be off
<mozmck3> the compact layout setting in nautilus seems to have no effect...
<penguin42> Dimmuxx: I'd reinstall the plymouth package
<Dimmuxx> penguin42: already tried that
<penguin42> does that file exist?
<Dimmuxx> no
<penguin42> hmm
<Dimmuxx> it complains about three other files too
<Dimmuxx> cp: cannot stat `/lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth': No such file or directory
<Dimmuxx> cp: cannot stat `/lib/plymouth/themes/text': No such file or directory
<Dimmuxx> grep: /lib/plymouth/themes//.plymouth: No such file or directory
<penguin42> Dimmuxx: Which version of the plymouth package do you have?
<Dimmuxx> 0.8.1-1
<penguin42> interesting, you're slightly ahead of my 0.8.0~-17
<Dimmuxx> I just did an dist-upgrade
<Dimmuxx> which caused this problem
<Dimmuxx> lots of changes
<Dimmuxx> so maybe they borked something
<penguin42> erm that's weird - current lucid package is 0.8.1-1 for i386 and 0.8.0~-17 for amd64
<Dimmuxx> yeah it's on my netbook which is running 32
<penguin42> Dimmuxx: Is #549247 yours ?
<Dimmuxx> I didn't report it but I just found it
<Dimmuxx> so guess I'm not alone at least
<penguin42> Dimmuxx: I think you should confirm it and point out those files are missing from that version
<Dimmuxx> it's already in the description
<penguin42> ok, still best to confirm it then
<Dimmuxx> aren't +1 comments frown upon?
<penguin42> I mean just set it as confirmed
<penguin42> if it's 'new' then it's right to mark it as confirmed and certainly seems right to say why you confirmed it
<penguin42> Dimmuxx: I'd also add a comment that it looks like i's the 0.8.1-1 that broke it
<jjesse> good evening, yesterday's daily-live of kubuntu netbook and also kubuntu desktop when installing doesn't prompt me to put in a username or a password, so when i reboot i have a system i can't login to
<Dimmuxx> well can normal users set status to confirmed? I haven't registered on launchpad
<penguin42> Dimmuxx: Ah I think you need to be registered; if you *really* have a problem with that then I'll do it for you
<tatsubi> hi
<Dimmuxx> I'm probably gonna register eventually but it's really late here now so I rather do it tomorrow when I'm awake and not half asleep. So it would be nice if you could confirm it
<penguin42> hmm ok
<tatsubi> having issue with installing 10.04b onto a sata drive (not in raid), was wondering if there is some documentation on this already
<tatsubi> enjoy Dimmuxx :)
<Dimmuxx> heh that was fast :)
<penguin42> Dimmuxx: Ah, in the mean time it looks like one of the devs has marked it fix committed
<tatsubi> ^.^
<foxmulder881> tatsubi: What's so hard about a default install. So special requirements.
<tatsubi> it doesn't see any of my drives
<penguin42> tatsubi: Do you know what your drive controller is or motherboard?
<tatsubi> mobo is A8R32-MVP Deluxe
<foxmulder881> Anything currently installed on the aforementtioned drives?
<tatsubi> yeah, win7 and ubuntu 9.10 (currently using)
<penguin42> tatsubi: But it sees the CDROM drive?
<tatsubi> yes
<tatsubi> well enough to boot off of it
<tatsubi> http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c219/Koplio/
<tatsubi> opps
<penguin42> tatsubi: Can you put an lspci somewhere?
<tatsubi> I mean
<penguin42> ooh weirdo ATI chipset - I bet that's the problem
<tatsubi> http://s28.photobucket.com/albums/c219/Koplio/?action=view&current=fail_installer.png
<tatsubi> yeah mobo isn't great :(
<foxmulder881> tatsubi: What about trying the alternate install disc?
<MTecknology> Anybody around here know anything about suhosin?
<penguin42> tatsubi: File a bug against 'linux' put in the title 'regression' and point out it works in 9.10
<penguin42> tatsubi: I think you should be able to run 'ubuntu-bug' from the live cd if it's found networking that is
<tatsubi_> sorry intenet connection crash
<penguin42> tatsubi: File a bug against 'linux' put in the title 'regression' and point out it works in 9.10
<mozmck2> is irc.ubuntu.com the same as irc.freenode.net
<mozmck2> ?
<penguin42> tatsubi: I think you should be able to run 'ubuntu-bug' from the live cd if it's found networking that is
<tatsubi_> pastebin of lspci: http://pastebin.com/1FXpr56N
<histo> mozmck2: yes
<histo> mozmck2: kind of
<mozmck2> got my resolution up now with refresh stuff in xorg.conf
<mozmck2> There really should be a way to enter that information in System->Preferences->Monitors for people who still use CRTs
<penguin42> mozmck2: Agreed, I have the same problem because my monitor won't for no-apparent reason autodetect
<tatsubi_> :(
<mozmck2> I've had several CRT's that wouldn't autodetect, and it sometimes depends on the graphics card.  They will autodetect on one card and not another.
<tatsubi_> nick tatsubi
<LordGiotto> Hi guys :) I've got a little problem with empathy and i want to know if it's "normal": i can send file, but i can't receive files via any protocol (upgrade with PPA version doesn't solve this problem)... Any of you are affected by this bug?
<mozmck2> I couldn't do anything with empathy so I still use pidgin!
<penguin42> mozmck2: I could swear there is a bug for it but I can't find it
<tatsubi> ok brb going to boot off the 10.04b disk againand report regression bug :)
<histo> tatsubi: there are updates since that release
<mozmck2> I can't make heads or tails of the bug system.  I probably just need to take some time to look at it more.
<histo> mozmck2: you can search it bugs.launchpad.net
<mozmck2> heh, now that I fixed my resolution I can browse the network!
<mozmck2> maybe...
<mozmck2> nope, it sees the computers on the network now but hangs trying to get to one.
<tatsubi> went to lodge a file report and somehow magically the install saw my drives when I went "try ubuntu 10.04"blah blah instead of "install ubunt"blahblah
<marienz> most of the icons on the gdm login screen are white on a light gray background (hard to read). Is that only me?
<tatsubi> marienz, let you know when I get there
<marienz> ok, ty :)
<tatsubi> :)
<marienz> this system has been upgrading since some alpha, so it's possible I broke something along the way
<tatsubi> hehe
<tatsubi> are you using the new pulseaudio marienz?
<tatsubi> just curious
<marienz> I don't know! which is which?
<tatsubi> ahh ok
<venger> anyone had issues with r8169 based interface where it lost link light and you can't get it back until a hard power off?  just happened to me after booting into beta1
<penguin42> venger: I've got the r8168b and it seems OK, but that might be a totally different chip
<marienz> venger: do you dualboot with windows? I haven't checked this recently, but some version of the windows realtek driver could put the network card in a power saving state on shutdown that the linux driver could not get it back out of
<tatsubi> ouch
<venger> i read about that marienz i will look into it
<marienz> (not sure if that affected that card)
<venger> only thing was it stuck even when i booted back in win -- scared me
<marienz> if it's that the symptoms should be that it works fine as long as you don't boot into windows since the last time you powered the system down completely (pull the plug or switch off the psu)
<tatsubi> what about if you were to disable the device in windows?
<marienz> I don't know
 * tatsubi nods
<marienz> I think I could get it to work by telling windows not to power down the device on shutdown
<marienz> but if your card won't work if you turn of the system, pull the power cord, plug the power cord back in, and boot into ubuntu, then it's something else
<venger> i do know the previous intrepid server install i just overwrote didn't exhibit the issue
<tatsubi> brb restarting
<IdleOne> mumble is broken after latest update Bug #549270
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549270 in mumble "Mumble using incorrect API according to error" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549270
<IdleOne> can someone please test and confirm that bug
<Clark3934> Every time I restart in lucid, "visual effects" reverts to "None" rendering my windows unusable.  I have an intel mobile 4 series gm45.  Does anyone know why this might be happening?  I'm using kernel 2.6.33-020633 with xorg edgers, but reverting to lucid-daily defaults doesn't fix the problem.
<venger> marienz, can't see what the windows driver settings is causing it because wake on lan is enabled however doing a cool boot i get network so i think it may be happening during a restart.  it looks like enabling bios rom might be another option if this persists.  thanks for the response.
<lucian_> for a problem with package xubuntu-plymouth-theme
<lucian_> keep getting an exit status 127 on it
<lucian_> can remove it
<lucian_> cant*
<lucian_> dpkg keeps returning: /var/lib/dpkg/info/xubuntu-plymouth-theme.postrm: 10: /usr/sbin/plymouth-set-default-theme: not found
<lucian_> anyway i can clean that out?
<venger> lucian_, u using dpkg -r or apt-get remove? also --- touch /usr/sbin/plymouth-set-default-theme ? :)
<lucian_> apt-get remove
<venger> lucian_, maybe reinstall it first then remove?
<fabio333> there should be plymouth before you install the theme...
<fabio333> which plymouth...
<lucian_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lucian_> cant reinstall it
<lucian_> for xubuntu
<yofel> lucian_: bug 549247 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549247 in plymouth "Notices/Warnings during upgrade of plymouth (initramfs-hooks)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549247
<foxmulder881> God I wish the devs would fix that problem that seems to make it into every new release. This one: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<lucian_> ok but how do i get rid of this lingering package in the meantime?
<yofel> foxmulder881: do you get the same error as lucian_?
<foxmulder881> Not in this particular case. But I see it on my Ubuntu systems time and time again with each release. It never seems to go away. I've learnt to ignore it over the years.
<fabio333> once i had to remove a package from /var/lib/dpkg/status before unistalling it
<yofel> fabio333: if that worked ok fine, but please don't suggest that here, that's dangerous if you don't know what you're doing
<lucian_> now im getting a status 126 permission denied
<yofel> well ok, you still have status-old if you mess up
<lucian_> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xubuntu-plymouth-theme.postrm: 10: /usr/sbin/plymouth-set-default-theme: Permission denied
<foxmulder881> lucian: Are you su?
<lucian_> yes
<lucian_> i used sudo
<foxmulder881> Yep.
<yofel> lucian_: and what does 'ls -l /usr/sbin/plymouth-set-default-theme' say?
<lucian_> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 0 2010-03-26 18:48 /usr/sbin/plymouth-set-default-theme
<venger> lucian_, if you did what i had suggested -> 'touch', it was apparently a script/binary and like yofel had implied for another suggestion probably dangerous so remove it, otherwise ignore this
<lucian_> i did touch it
<venger> so it created a empty file and permission denied could imply it wants to execute it
<Random832> chmod +x it
<lucian_> ok
<venger> heh
<yofel> foxmulder881: and about the error being in every release, dpkg only tells us that something went wrong here, shouldn't happen, but that's usually a bug in the package, not a general issue
<Random832> executing an empty file will just treat it as a shell script that returns true
<Random832> (some systems have an empty shell script for /bin/true)
<lucian_> ok its fixed
<venger> did if finish the remove then?
<lucian_> i think so
<venger> lucian_, pastebin if you want
<yofel> if there wasn't another error then it should have removed the package fine now
<lucian_> it all started when i did sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<lucian_> everything installed except xubuntu-plymouth-theme
<yofel> lucian_: nothing to do with it, the plymouth upload from a few hours ago is broken, you were just unlucky
<lucian_> ok
<venger> which according to the bug its missing some file(s)
<lucian_> it seems that i cant get to the cryptsetup password prompt to unlock the system lvm during boot up
<lucian_> just goes blank
<lucian_> same thing with single user
<arand> yofel: is this the bug you mentioned earlier?
<yofel> arand: the plymouth one?
<robin0800> lucian_: think you have to run update-initramfs -u after each change
<arand> yofel: Yea, so late pm is completely broken?
<lucian_> yes i do that
<lucian_> but there's someting buggin
<arand> yofel: and if so, is it supposed to be fixed by updates or does one ned to get hands dirty to fixit?
<yofel> arand: seems like 0.8.1-1 is missing a few files
<robin0800> lucian_: I know theres a ubuntu page about this but I can't find it
<lucian_> actually now that you mentioned update-initramfs, i just got a stat error on it
<lucian_> cp: cannot stat `/lib/plymouth/themes/text': No such file or directory
<lucian_> grep: /lib/plymouth/themes//.plymouth: No such file or directory
<yofel> arand: the bug says fix committed, so it will be fixed shortly (bug fixed but not uploaded yet)
<lucian_> thats the error i got after doing the update
<yofel> yes, and that will be fixed once the bugfix is uploaded, you'll have to wait
<lucian_> ok
<arand> yofel: right, I'll have a peek how my lynx is doing atm, i sneer awfully at PM last time I booted...
<arand> s/i/it\ did/
<arand> yofel: Surprise surprise Version: 0.8.1-1 ...Well, good to know what's up.
<ddecator> arand: that update broke plymouth for me =p
<arand> ddecator: You are amongst equals it seems.
<yofel> ddecator: bug 549247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549247 in plymouth "Notices/Warnings during upgrade of plymouth (initramfs-hooks)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549247
<lucian_> plymouth rock landed on me too
<ddecator> arand: interesting...it didn't work right for me before either though
<venger> i can't get the window border buttons to go to the right, i set layout to "minimize,maximize,close:" which did change the order but the colon was already on the right...
<ddecator> move it to the left
<venger> pfft thats what i get for insisting the guide must be accurate
<symptom> Hello, does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade still do the same thing in ubuntu?  I was looking at the Lucid upgrade instructions and it says to use the update-manager-core.
<symptom> Also, is it ok for me to have ubuntu-mozilla-daily sources in my sources.list when i do the upgrade.
<ddecator> if you make sure it looks for lucid, and dist-upgrade just upgrades the software, it won't upgrade from karmic to lucid
<symptom> ddecator, mean what exactly? the kernel?
<symptom> meaning*
<ddecator> symptom: dist-upgrade upgrades all of the current software on the system to the latest release for the version of ubuntu you are using. to upgrade from karmic (or another older version) to lucid, you hit Alt+F2 and enter "update-manager -d" (can't remember if you need sudo or not...)
<wolter> lol, the 'plymouth' for nvidia blob is looking so funny
<wolter> like 80's shooters
<symptom> ddecator, Im tracking on that.  I guess my question is what is the difference between updating your sources.list to lucid then running apt-get dist-upgrade AND using update-manager-core?
<Blue11> 100 megs of updates today -- must be why they call it a "beta release!"
<arand> symptom: either waht ddecator suggests or "sudo do-release-upgrade" for non-gui version
<ddecator> symptom: using update manager is just seen as an easier way of doing the upgrade, but it's possible to change your sources to lucid and upgrade, but there is a higher chance of things breaking
<lucian_> lucid is not using hal right?
<ddecator> a few things still do
<lucian_> aw
<lucian_> yeah i'm testing lucid but still using jaunty on the other lvm
<lucian_> havnt tried karma yet
<symptom> If that is indeed the case, I wonder why that is, and how the apt distribution upgrade proccedure has changed.  Or rather how ubuntu has changed it, or what they are using now and why it is better.  I always figured the upgrade-manager-core was just a front end for dist-upgrade
<symptom> I suppose there is some config for certain packages that ubuntu woould just take care of.
<ddecator> symptom: using update manager basically disables third party ppas, updates your sources.list to lucid, then runs the upgrades like a dist-upgrade. it's just automatic and does it all at once for users
<symptom> ahhhh.  See now that answers my other question.  I have the ppa for mozilla in my sources.list.
<ddecator> right, it can be reenabled after the upgrade if you want the daily builds, but it gets disabled during the upgrade to prevent conflicts
<symptom> and i was wondering if that would jack it up.  Back when I was using debian I remember having to double and tripple check the sources.list file
<arand> Blue11: Mind the plymouth update...
<symptom> sweet.  Well Im running it now and I just copied over my sources.list to my home directory as a back up.  Ill just cut and paste after the UG.
<Blue11> arand: I drive a buick...
<Blue11> heh
<enav> i got a question about the new release
<ddecator> which is?
<symptom> ddecator, thanks for the info and the good discussion.
<enav> why the control buttom position was changed  to the left???
<ddecator> symptom: np =)
<Blue11> enav: that's the topic of many flame wars
<Blue11> enav: but you can change it
<ddecator> enav: there is no concrete answer, but it has been suggested that they plan on adding something to the right side later
<enav> who decide that kind of things??  who have the power to do that
<Blue11> enav: dunno - here's how to change it:  http://pkill-9.com/wordpress/?p=207
<ddecator> the developers, but this will get things off topic if we discuss the controversy here
<enav> thanks any way.. i just want to know the main reason about that annoying change
<symptom> I heard it was because the whole mac OS layout (left = control) has been shown to be more desirable/ergonomic/functional/etc
<Blue11> we should start a new channel called #button_flames or something =-O
<symptom> ...not to start the flame war or anything
<ddecator> nobody knows for sure other than the developers
<Blue11> ddecator: that's the truth
<enav> i guess those guys are the responsible to do that
<ddecator> although i heard that using themes other than radiance or ambiance now automatically moves the buttons to the right again (haven't tested)
<Blue11> let me see what I am using brb
<enav> i just think that change is critical for some users that are really noobish
<Blue11> i am using the clearlooks theme - i use gconf to move the buttons
<ddecator> hm, maybe it isn't added yet...i believe the plan is to make it theme-specific though
<enav> to change that config i need to use console???
<ddecator> or gconf
<Blue11> enav: yeah simple change gconftools
<enav> i mean by console
<Blue11> enav: i don't know any other way to to do it sorry
<enav> is not good.. not at all
<ddecator> again, that's a controversial topic =\
<enav> i guess the developers have a good reason to do that...  let wait for something new  maybe is a good thing
<ddecator> probably won't show up until 10.10
<Blue11> enav: as long as I can "make it right" I'm happy
<ddecator> dang it
<enav> i nice idea is to setup the controlbox position with some theme option
<thiebaude> i still cant shutdown 10.04
<Andre_Gondim> at last update, my usplash disapear
<yofel> Andre_Gondim: you mean plymouth, we don't use usplash anymore, and yes plymouth is broken atm
<mozmck> anyone here know how to compile the kernel from lucid git?
<Andre_Gondim> yeah, yofel plymouth disapear
<yofel> Andre_Gondim: check if you have bug 549247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549247 in plymouth "Notices/Warnings during upgrade of plymouth (initramfs-hooks)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549247
<ddecator> i guess a plymouth update has been released
<ddecator> not the one that breaks it, but a new one (haven't tested it yet)
<enav> i like from ubuntu is the friendly pople
<leagris> plymouth... is there a Camaro for ubuntu ?
<dividedby0zero> hello
<syddraf> I am running Lucid and am having a problem with Flash. Flash apps load, but I cannot click any objects inside of the flash window. Anyone have suggestions or is this a known issue?
<wolter> leagris, i wish.. plymouth doesn't work with nvidia
<wolter> blob
<Lounge> that happened a few times with youtube where i couldn't click the volume or the play/pause
<Lounge> in firefox 2.6
<Blue11> 2.6 - whw that ancient
<wolter> yeah
<Lounge> had to shutdown firefox-bin
<wolter> sure you don't mean 3.6?
<syddraf> I'm also using Firefox 3.6, I should have said, but it also doesn't work in chrome.
<Lounge> 3.6
<Lounge> sory
<yofel> syddraf: not being able to click inside flash in firefox is known, but it should work in chromium
<syddraf> Ok... really stupid question. What's the terminal command to run chromium, because "chromium" isn't working X_X
<thiebaude> anyone know of a terminal command so i can shut down my computer using 10.04?
<wolter> sudo shutdown -P +1
<wolter> will shutdown in +x
<thiebaude> thanks alot
<thiebaude> cant wait til they fix that
<Volkodav> halt should do it too
<wolter> fix what?
<thiebaude> when i click shut down the computer restarts
<wolter> wow... thats weird
<thiebaude> yep
<wolter> And if you click restart it restarts as well
<wolter> ?
<thiebaude> i haven't tried that yet
<thiebaude> but i will
<syddraf> Ok, well. Chromium isn't working either, apparently.
<syddraf> I take that back, it works when i spam click
<symptom> has anyone else seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440008
<symptom> Im having the same issue.
<daniskami> syddraf: chromium-browser
<daniskami> syddraf: (you can find that out using `apt-file list' or guess it by typing chromium<TAB> and see what autocompletion suggests)
<randal> I need some help i just installed 10.04 and in Firefox my flash player doesent work properly. For example when i whatch a youtube video i cant click anything but it will play but i cant puase or do anything any ideas (I have tried reinstalling both firefox and flash)
<randal> is anyone here
<Some_Person> Hey, when I last shut down, plymouth showed the old ubuntu logo
 * leagris is away: regenerating
<arand> A there goes the plymouth updates.
<arand> !away > leagris
<ubottu> leagris, please see my private message
<coz_> hey guys...oh man ..just updated and the plymouth image was changed to way bad :)
<coz_> sorry I meant way ugly :)
<tofupup> just started the updates
<arand> coz_: version 0.8.1-1 or 0.8.1-1ubuntu1?
<coz_> arand,  mm let me check
<coz_> arand,   0.8.1-1
<arand> coz_: Bug #549247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549247 in plymouth "Notices/Warnings during upgrade of plymouth (initramfs-hooks)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549247
<arand> coz_: 0.8.1-1ubuntu1 has dropped into main, and should fix issues.
<coz_> arand, ah so an update will fix the 0.8.1-1 then
<arand> ↑ Bug has a very bad title btw.
<coz_> although I am on 64 bit
<arand> coz_: Ah, no idea how the issue fares there, and presumably the amd64 builds always takes a bit longer..
<coz_> arand,  ok  no biggie  just ugly  :)
<Volkodav> why is it a bunch of packages are kept back from upgrades ?
<ddecator> anyone here happen to be using ubuntu lucid beta 1 server on a wireless network with wpa2 encryption?
<Volkodav> I have 3 desktops/laptops running fine with wpa2
<un214> szdfhcfg,l
<arand> coz_: amd64 build Finished 23 minutes ago (vs 2h i386), so maybe they're not mirrored yet then...
<ddecator> my laptop works fine, but it's my server that i can't get to join my wpa2 wireless network...
<coz_> arand,  oh ok... I wansnt too worried :)  just thought I would bring it up :)
<crimsun> coz_: / arand: publisher just ran 7 minutes ago
<coz_> ok cool
<crimsun> be patient, and if you can't, just download from LP ;-)
<arand> Well, gotta hype something ;)
<tofupup> crimsun: what does LP stand for?
<arand> !lp | tofupup
<ubottu> tofupup: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<tofupup> arand: thanks
<voss> using 10.04 nbr quite interesting
<arand> voss: any interesting interface changes?
<un214> funny error message: "apt-get is not installed on this system. You can install it by typing apt-get install apt"
<ddecator> heh
<MTughan> Better one. "apt-get is not installed on this system. You're screwed." :P
<un214> well dpkg can install it
<MTughan> Still not an ideal situation though.
<un214> I have on one of my systems a package chain that when unpacked results in a system that has no packages installed but apt-get install apt suddenly works
<voss> arand, color changes, but they did get the wireless correct this time
<ddecator> oh crap
<ddecator> i just got the bad update for plymouth on my server, haha. good thing i don't have to restart it
<Dr_Willis> I just found it easier to remove plymouth, then to bother with it constantly breaking. :)
<Dr_Willis> anyone else seem to think theres to much focus on plymounth for somthing that does so.. well.. little?
<un214> well I did apt-get remove plymouth
<Andre_Gondim> sometime when I am in Gmail my accents disapers,
<nick125> What's the default plymouth theme?
<Dr_Willis> i just stoped it from starting via the /etc/init scripts
<un214> I thought it might have been responsible for my system booting to bad graphics like usplash was once so goodbye
<un214> anyway the cause was a bad xorg failsafe driver
<bsmith093> is anyone else having the system think it has an audio disc mounted when the drive is empty
<un214> I had removed the nouveau driver due to instability on a prior beta (can't blaim them -- hardware has what I think is a DMA conflict)
<un214> the nouveau driver still clobbers the systray icons but no other weird effects
<nick125> I had to get rid of nouveau as it was causing my GPU to run extremely hot..somewhere around 95C
<un214> btw, is there a way to control /boot/grub/menu.list generation?
<un214> it gets a littile tiresome repeatedly merging my changes
<nick125> What changes?
<EPAstor> Having an odd issue in Lucid beta - mouse & keyboard are unable to change window in focus, including to the GNOME menus. Problem is new - started after updating packages today. Any thoughts? More details (and a second person with the same problem) posted to the forums, but thought people might be interested.
<un214> I keep a third version with ro init=/bin/sh
<Dr_Willis> un214:  yep. it gets annoying i agree
<EPAstor> un214: Have you added a script to /etc/grub.d?
<un214> ?
<EPAstor> un214: It's the standard way to control menu.list generation
<SmittyJensen> hello.
<SmittyJensen> Anyone know anything about the acpi boot delay?
<Dr_Willis> oftn its not adding scripts thta people want.. they want to alter the default ones.
<SmittyJensen> or can they tell me how to apply this patch: http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp100110-karmic/
<un214> I'm rater inclined to file a bug with the initrd
<EPAstor> un214: What sort of changes are you trying to get to stick?
<un214> it doesn't attach the init program's standard error to the console
<Dr_Willis> I did add a custome  entry to boot an iso file from a spare partition :) to ease rescue mode.
<un214> I keep a second emergency mode that does init=/bin/sh
<Dr_Willis> un214:  ive heard of others that have that 'not work' for them also.
<Dr_Willis> Im not tried it myself
<bsmith093> is anyone else having the system think it has an audio disc mounted when the drive is empty
<un214> it works for me so long as the first command I issue is exec 2>&1
<un214> you won't see a thing you type until you issue that
<SmittyJensen> ok then, anyone know how to fix the 18 second boot delay in any ubuntu version?
<Dr_Willis> I dont have a 18 sec boot delay that ive seen
<un214> you won't see the prompt either until you do set -i as the second command
<Dr_Willis> If theres a 18 sec delay.. that means my pc is actually booting in like 20 sec. :)
<SmittyJensen> Dr_Willis, it doesn't happen if i turn acpi off
<Dr_Willis> many MB makers often do weird things int heir bios/acpi implemention from what ive seen in the past.
<SmittyJensen> Dr_Willis, it's a major pain in the butt. boot times are supposed to be quick but no matter how quick they are i'll still get the 18 second boot delay.
<un214> I've broken my system so badly that rescue mode doesn't work in the past.
<Dr_Willis> i had one pc where the clock ran 4x as fast (the actual time of day clock) :) unless i had acpi off..
<SmittyJensen> Dr_Willis, well.. here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/100110, it has a workaround or two. but both don't work.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 100110 in linux "18 seconds ACPI delay while booting due to DSDT" [Medium,In progress]
<Dr_Willis> i wonder what dsdt is
<un214> what's the matter, surprised that init=/bin/sh actually worked but appeared not to?
<SmittyJensen> i just want it fixed so i can enjoy nice boot times. =/ doesn't happen in windows, even though windows boots slow. l0l
<Dr_Willis> its aparently a known bug.. and its being worked on.
<SmittyJensen> meh, that doesn't help any.
<EPAstor> SmittyJensen: The workaround in comment 10 doesn't fix your problem?
<SmittyJensen> apparently they took out the custom dsdt feature.
<EPAstor> And it may not help any, but you are running a beta... It's the pain you pay.
<SmittyJensen> EPAstor, so I haven't tried it. but it's not supposed to work
<SmittyJensen> EPAstor, that's what i'm saying. it happens on any linux. i just happen to be running ubuntu+1
<un214> I switched to lucid in pre-alpha
<un214> I didn't have lots of problems until after beta
<SmittyJensen> which is great, might i add.
<EPAstor> SmittyJensen: Huh. Odd.
<SmittyJensen> yeah. apparently andy whitcroft or some guy uploaded a kernel with a fix. it doesn't appear to be there anymore (only a patch)
<EPAstor> Okay - so it's fundamentally a feature they stripped from the kernel. That sucks, and hopefully they'll get to building a proper replacement for it SOON.
<SmittyJensen> nope.
<SmittyJensen> they took it out and are expecting to keep it out since it can cause hardware damage (apparently).
<EPAstor> Right, but I assume they're looking into alternative approaches.
<SmittyJensen> oh, yeah.
<SmittyJensen> thats what it says. :P
<SmittyJensen> anyway. i'm not real keen on patches and stuff. any chance you could help me figure out the patch?
<EPAstor> I'll point out that Windows is deliberately breaking specifications to boot without that delay... this is actually a motherboard manufacturer bug, if I'm reading the descriptions right.
<EPAstor> I could - but it's a kernel patch? Recompiling with a patched kernel is a bit touchy.
<SmittyJensen> i'm assuming its a kernel patch.
<SmittyJensen> http://people.canonical.com/~apw/lp100110-karmic/
<EPAstor> That's the one thing I don't really do. Someone else might do that more often...
<SmittyJensen> EPAstor, the kernels are supposed to be there. now all thats left is a patch. -_-
<SmittyJensen> is there any way i could just patch the file without recompiling the entire thing?
<EPAstor> Not with the kernel. That's why it's touchy.
<SmittyJensen> hmm
<SmittyJensen> maybe ill just compile a new kernel then and use it as my default. whaddya think?
<EPAstor> Best of luck. Last time I tried that it didn't work out too well, but if you find a good guide to it, more power to you.
<SmittyJensen> i've done it before, i just don't know a whole lot about it therefore don't like doing it.
<EPAstor> By the way, anyone have any ideas on this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440048 ? Odd bugger, but it's completely clobbered my desktop.
<SmittyJensen> EPAstor, thanks for the help anyway. i guess ill spend the rest of the night doing it >: D
<EPAstor> SmittyJensen: Then that's probably your fastest way to a fix, unfortunately.
<un214> Is it safe to modify /etc/grub.d/10_linux?
<un214> I don't feel like parsing its output in another script.
<Dr_Willis> un214:  make backups.. and any updates to the grub packages may restore the system version
<un214> would a patch that adds a hook get applied?
<Dr_Willis> Not sure what you mean.
<un214> so I submit a patch to /etc/grub.d/10_linux that does source /etc/grub.d/customentry for each kernel found would they apply it to the upstream version?
<Dr_Willis> i doubt it.
<Dr_Willis> at this time theres so many freezes going on.  You could mention it on the brainstorm site and discuss it I gues.s it may make it into the next release.  theres also several wiki/guides/threads on customizing grub2 scripts
<un214> and here's a nasty grub bug:
<un214> doing do-release-upgrade in a 32 bit jail on a 64 bit system installs the 32 bit grub to the bootsector
<un214> doesn't boot for the obvious reason
<EPAstor> un214: Oof. That IS nasty. Already filed?
<un214> I fixed it on my system by apt-get remove grub in the chroot jail
<un214> unfortunately I couldn't think up any possible other fix besides fixing debootstrap to not install any bootloader in jail mode
<un214> do-release-upgrade can't be stopped from installing a new kernel to /boot
<Dr_Willis> My Network router can share a 'usb drive' but it named the share to be -> Purple (abbr=PURPLE )
<Dr_Willis> thats the full name.. How weird.
<nishanth> the game lights off doesnot work does anyone know why?
<BigMack83> im trying out kubuntu 10.4, and the desktop widgets dont seem to want to stay in place. when i move them to where i want them, as soon as i click somethign else they all go back to their old spot. and sometimes they all revert to the same one spot overlapping eachother.
<BigMack83> anyone else experience this?
<git__> is suspend/resume in 10.04 working for ya?
<BigMack83> git__: yes
<git__> BigMack83, did you do a regression test?
<BigMack83> well havent tried hibernate but suspend is working
<BigMack83> no
<git__> BigMack83, how many times have u try suspend/resume/suspend/resume ...
<BigMack83> since i booted, only once
<nishanth> does anyone know why lights off wont work ?
<git__> if u're able to do it 10 in a row without hard reset or reboot, u're golden
<git__> i like the "instant on" capability
<BigMack83> ok, what does that have to do with the widgets?
<git__> hey rebooting my maching and starting applications
<BigMack83> instant on? you mean suspend/hibernate?
<LinuxGuy2009> Can anyone verify if the window buttons are still on the left with current updates? I just updated my netbook with like 160 updates and I don't think I changed the button layout myself but i could be wrong.
<BigMack83> LinuxGuy2009: when i first booted into gnome, my window buttons were on the left yes. its because of the new theme layout
<BigMack83> hrmm, annoying. why use widgets if they dont move to where you want them
<LinuxGuy2009> No I mean they shanged back to the right. And the menu icon has changed too.
<BigMack83> ah
<BigMack83> then not sure
<BigMack83> mine stayed on the left
<LinuxGuy2009> BigMack83: have you updated tonight?
<BigMack83> i just a few hours ago installed the whole thing. and updated yea
<LinuxGuy2009> Hmm Im about to install in a vbox and verify this change.
<Spoom> howdy folks, using lucid beta 1, i'm attempting to start compiz and bypass the hardware blacklist, but the method suggested by the compiz people at http://wiki.compiz.org/Hardware/Blacklist isn't working, it just continues to say "blacklisted PCI ID 8086:2562 detected"; any ideas?
<Spoom> i have created the file ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager as suggested, to no effect
<BigMack83> in kubuntu, why is there no shutdown or reboot option when i select leave from the main menu?
<BigMack83> only logout, lock, switch, suspend, and hibernate are available
<LinuxGuy2009> BigMack83: Maybe look in the logout window if one pops up? Just guessing.
<Dr_Willis> He left befor i could answer.. oh well
<Dr_Willis> if you start kde from gdm or visa versa gnome from kdm. Not all options will be shown
<Dr_Willis> You have to logout, or use some other buttons/way to go straight to shutdown/reboot
<Dr_Willis> I have logout/reboot/shutdown here on Kubuntu (using kdm and kde)
<LinuxGuy2009> Dr_Willis: Hmm I didnt know that.
<Dr_Willis> sort of been that way for ages and agers.
<Dr_Willis> Not exactly sure why it matters.
<coz_> well I see the "fix" for plymouth was update but that image used is really bad  :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Not sure. I never really noticed it myself until now when you mentioned it. Inly tried KDE a few times myself.
<coz_> whoa now compiz ismessed up   let me reboot
<LinuxGuy2009> coz_: Bad as in cool? What is plymouth anyways?
<Ahmed\> hi
<Ahmed\> can i upgrade to Lucid without formatting or reinstalling ?
<Dr_Willis_> faq  - and the answer is yes Ahmed\
<Dr_Willis_> one  of the main benifits of using a package manager system :)
<Ahmed\> umm
<Ahmed\> Thanks Dr !
<Dr_Willis_> Upgrades can be prone to problems.. I always tend to do clean installs
<LinuxGuy2009> Me too
<Ahmed\> UMM
<Ahmed\> How many mb will that be on ?
<Ahmed\> or in DVD
<LinuxGuy2009> What?
<Dr_Willis_> since its downloading all NEW stuff.. it will proberly be several 100mb...
<Dr_Willis_> proberly 600+
<Ahmed\> ohh
<Ahmed\> around 700 then... same as 9.10
<Dr_Willis_> thats download size.. drive space size used will be bigger of course
<LinuxGuy2009> Ahmed\: Plus if you upgrade your existing install, all your other apps will be updated too. So that will tack on some extra MB probably.
<Ahmed\> Ahh
<Ahmed\> I have slow network @ 512 :$
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/488856
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 488856 in gnome-control-center "gnome-mouse-properties should allow touchpad edge scrolling AND two-finger scrolling" [Undecided,New]
<KruyKaze> how do i use nouveau in lucid?
<LinuxGuy2009> DanaG: I think my netbook has virtical scrolling working out of the box but yeah i dont see horizontal scrolling option. Ithink two finger scrolling is probably hardware dependent.
<DanaG> Anyway, I looked in the gnome-settings-daemon source, and it would literally take just about 3 lines of change to implement a "both" option:
<DanaG> before: if (scrollmethod == 1) ....   if (scrollmethod == 2) ....
<DanaG> after:  if (scrollmethod & 1) ....    if (scrollmethod & 2)....
<DanaG> (though, using bit masks may be "bad manners")
<DanaG> 0=none 1=edge 2=two-finger 3=both
<Dr_Willis_> my fingers are too fat.. and touchpad too small.. :) i cant get 2 fingers to do anyting usefull
<DanaG> heh, I have 3 buttons on my touchpad... yet xorg still insists on doing 3-finger emulation (left+right == middle)
<Ahmed\> How many space should i have on my HDD to run Ubuntu a new install that will work at least a year before formattin ?
<DanaG> hmm, 25 or 30 gigs is a good amount for the root... how much you give to /home depends on how much of your random stuff (i.e. music and downloads and such) you store in it.
<Ahmed\> Oh i have 65 GB and i have another partation to save what i have downloaded i moves it there :)
<DanaG> hmm, I'm not in Ubuntu at the moment to check my own usage, so I can't give any more than that right now.
<DanaG> Anyway, it all depends on how much stuff you plan to install.
<DanaG> For example, games such as Nexuiz are huge.
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm. i got 8+GB in just wallpapers :)
<Ahmed\> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<Dr_Willis_> i also have - 5 external USB hard drives for storage of at least 1TB each :)
<DanaG> anyway, it's bedtime for me now.
<DanaG> just about 1 AM.
<red> hmm
<red> wonder why gmail works on my main pc
<red> but not on my laptop x)
<Dr_Willis_> Hmm. I really find it annyong that depending on the browser. My printouts of various web sites can be very diffrent
<Dr_Willis_> ages ago i had a program by 'HP' that would let me preview/tweak the web site printouts. but ive never found anything like it on linux. or even on windows any more.
<Dr_Willis_> ie: enlarge fonts/headers so forth. am i overlooking some tool that exists?
<om26er> After grub my screen goes blank, tried installation three time but same result using beta1 usb
<kklimonda> om26er: have you tried booting with nomodeset ?
<om26er> kklimonda: boots from usb but not after installation
<kklimonda> om26er: still have you tried with nomodeset, disabled splash and removed quiet from command line? :)
<om26er> kklimonda: just tried and the same result
<om26er> installation from the same usb worked a few days ago
<om26er> kklimonda: should I try the latest build?
<kklimonda> om26er: sure
<Torrentow_> hello
<ddecator> hello
<Torrentow_> what's up?
<Dr_Willis_> reading all the latest news/rss feeds
<Dr_Willis_> I saw somthing about AMD video open spouirce driver support.. getting dropped.. but cant find the artical now
<kklimonda> debugging transmission crash without proper stacktrace.. ;)
<MarcoPau> hello, I would like to disable frame buffer in the console but vga=normal in the kernel grub line won't have any effect. what am I supposed to do?
<bullgard> MarcoPau: You could dtermine your Linux loadable frame buffer module and then blacklist it.
<MarcoPau> bullgard, i.e. fbdev?
<MarcoPau> kernel: [    2.032039] fb0: radeondrmfb frame buffer device
<bullgard> MarcoPau: No. Wikipedia 2008-01: "The _Linux framebuffer_ (fbdev) is a graphic hardware-independent _abstraction layer_ to show _graphics_ on a console without relying on system-specific libraries such as SVGALib or the heavy overhead of the X Window System."
<MarcoPau> this is from messages...
<MarcoPau> would you please check these lines from my log? http://pastebin.com/yUcrfs17 I can't use my lucid any more cause console is black screen after the first few lines and Xorg has frozen mouse and keyboard...
<MarcoPau> what I wanted to try is to disable framebuffer so that I can supposedly run it in single mode and better hack around...
<bullgard> MarcoPau: You have got a segfault error. This is a severe error. First check your hardware using a live CD.
<MarcoPau> bullgard, what should I check?
<MarcoPau> everything works properly here both with live linux and with windows
<JoshuaL> is it normal that i have to start cups manually before i can actually print something via a network printer?
<bullgard> MarcoPau: If everything works properly at your side, why do you ask here?
<MarcoPau> bullgard, because lucid is not working
<bullgard> MarcoPau: "is not working" is no exact description where someone could help you.  http://pastebin.com/yUcrfs17 is more meaningful but not enough.
<MarcoPau> bullgard: this is what I wrote before: I can't use my lucid any more cause console is black screen after the first few lines and Xorg has frozen mouse and keyboard...
<MarcoPau> thus I picked up a live ubuntu and checked my logs
<MarcoPau> well let me try blacklisting the fb module and run in single mode
<yofel> JoshuaL: printing on my network printer works fine here (HP)
<JoshuaL> yofel, it works fine too, after i have to start cups manually..
<JoshuaL> after i start cups manually*
<yofel> JoshuaL: do you have S50cups in /etc/rc2.d/ ?
<JoshuaL>  yofel yes
<yofel> it should work then, either the start fails or upstart doesn't try to start it
<Dr_Willis> upstart also looks in /etc/init
<Dr_Willis> i had a issue with cups after aoms updated last week. I had to reinstall some packages and reconfigure my printers
<yofel> Dr_Willis: yes, but cups still has a sys-v-init script which should be run by /etc/init/rc.conf
<kklimonda> oh for god's sake - rhythmbox is duplicating all my songs
<kklimonda> well, entries
<kklimonda> heh, nothing that a quick sed can't fix..
<kklimonda> lol, nvidia is not going to support nv driver anymore..
<JoshuaL> nv?
<kklimonda> their "open source" driver
<JoshuaL> ahh
<JoshuaL> nothing to worry about then for me
<Dr_Willis> yea i saw that in the news..
<Dr_Willis> not sure what they did to support it in the past really.....
<kklimonda> what sucks more is that they are not willing to help nouveau developers in any way
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: not much - they did update it to run the newer hardware and that's it I think
<Dr_Willis> i would like to see intel get into the 3d video card  area more and slap ati and nvidia in the head a bit
<bbalajirao> My update manager dies without a trace of error when upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> runningit from terminal?  seeif any messages show up
<bbalajirao> ok
<bbalajirao> Dr_Willis:
<bbalajirao> Dr_Willis: I got the following few lines of message.-
<bbalajirao> ~$ sudo update-manager -d
<bbalajirao> [sudo] password for sssi:
<bbalajirao> extracting 'lucid.tar.gz'
<bbalajirao> authenticate 'lucid.tar.gz' against 'lucid.tar.gz.gpg'
<bbalajirao> Traceback (most recent call last):
<bbalajirao>   File "/tmp/tmpqIKtxH/lucid", line 3, in <module>
<bbalajirao>     from DistUpgradeMain import main
<bbalajirao>   File "/tmp/tmpqIKtxH/DistUpgradeMain.py", line 25, in <module>
<bbalajirao>     from DistUpgradeController import DistUpgradeController
<bbalajirao>   File "/tmp/tmpqIKtxH/DistUpgradeController.py", line 50, in <module>
<bbalajirao>     from sourceslist import SourcesList, SourceEntry, is_mirror
<bbalajirao>   File "/tmp/tmpqIKtxH/sourceslist.py", line 36, in <module>
<bbalajirao>     from apt.deprecation import function_deprecated_by
<bbalajirao> ImportError: No module named deprecation
<bbalajirao> ~$
<yofel> !paste | bbalajirao
<ubottu> bbalajirao: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bbalajirao> sorry
<yofel> bbalajirao: bug 549402
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549402 in update-manager "Error during upgrade to Lucid Lynx 10.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549402
<bbalajirao> yofel: see the link- http://paste.ubuntu.com/402321/
<axion_> hello
<monkey_dust> hi, i am unable to do sudo passwd, hints & tips anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/402320/
<axion_> I have a problem with running tvtime on lucid lynx system with"00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<axion_> "
<axion_> problem started in 9.10 was fixed when setting nomodeset under 9.10, but under lucid lynx if nomodeset is used the system freezes up
<yofel> bbalajirao: see the bug report I posted for you, and set the bug as affecting you please (if you have a launchpad account)
<axion_> nomodeset is a kernel setting
<axion_> was that understandable or am I being very cryptic ?
<guntbert> monkey_dust: sudo passwd is not needed - what are you trying to accomplish?
<monkey_dust> guntbert, i follow a network course and want to test some things we learned there, using tty1 (ctrl-alt-F1)
<guntbert> monkey_dust: still - that command has nothing to do with networking - what is the goal? (of your command)
<kklimonda> monkey_dust: if what you are trying to accomplish is enabling root acount there is no need - just log in using your username and password and type sudo -i
<monkey_dust> guntbert, never mind the goal, i was just asking for some hints & tips
<guntbert> monkey_dust: if you are doing adverse things to your system we are not going to support them
<monkey_dust> adverse things? meaning?
<yofel> monkey_dust: like setting a root password, ubuntu considers that as a security vulnerability
<monkey_dust> that's what we learned yes, it's a course System Management
<guntbert> monkey_dust: enabling a root password for instance - is neither needed (like kklimonda already said) nor supported - so if you want help tell us a bit more about what you really want to accomplish
<ubsafder>  how do i update to lucid beta ? update-manager does not show any upgrades ?
<monkey_dust> guntbert, i want to repeat some exercises, i have no intention to ruin my or others systems :)
<ubsafder> i am on DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.10
<yofel> ubsafder: run 'update-manager -d'
<guntbert> monkey_dust: ok - if you don't want to give us details - fine with me - Good luck :-)
<yofel> ubsafder: oh, and please tell us if it errors out on you (start it from a terminal). We had such reports today
<ubsafder> there are no error on terminal and nothing shows up
<monkey_dust> guntbert, details of the exercise? simple things like fdisk -l, without the sudo :)
<yofel> ubsafder: nothing shows up if  you run update-manager -d?
<ubsafder> i get the windows but no new software
<ubsafder> and nothing on the terminal eiter
<yofel> ubsafder: if you run it with -d it should offer you to upgrade to 10.04
<guntbert> monkey_dust: no - why do you want to execute sudo passwd - that "guide" was probably written  for some other distro
<Tm_T> yofel: shouldn't it offer only after the release?
<axion_> upgrades to 10.04 ar only available for 9.10 users
<kklimonda> monkey_dust: you can just type sudo -i to get a termporary root shell
<yofel> Tm_T: yes, but '-d' means 'show devel releases'
<Tm_T> ah, roight, never used that tool
<yofel> axion_: not exactly, they're available to 8.04 and 9.10 users
<monkey_dust> guntbert, i want to use root, so i dont have to write sudo each time -- i repeat: it is just an exercise, sudo -i does the job :)
<axion_> yofel, update-manager doesn't give the option to upgrade to 10.04 on 8.04 or 9.04
<ubsafder> can i upgrade editing source.list ?
<yofel> axion_: it does on 8.04, but not on 9.04
<guntbert> monkey_dust: ok - nice - why couldn't you say so from the start? (I asked for your goal repeatedly)
<kklimonda> ubsafder: it's not supported
<yofel> axion_: hardy (8.04) is an LTS, and lts->lts upgrades are supported
<ubsafder> well but the supported looks broken on my "old"9.10
<kklimonda> ubsafder: can you run do-release-upgrade -d from terminal and paste output?
<kklimonda> ubsafder: not here, on pastebin.com
<ubsafder> here it is http://pastebin.com/SX7TdFHa
<kklimonda> ubsafder: is your system up to date?
<guntbert> btw as of yesterday Bug #546153  prevents installation from the live CD ( 64bit at least)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546153 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546153
<ubsafder> yes
<ubsafder> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; shows no package to be installed.....
<kklimonda> ubsafder: can you run it as "DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1 do-release-upgrade -d" ?
<ubsafder> http://pastebin.com/X1drYsJf
<axion_> too bad it's not avai
<axion_> lable to 8.10
<kklimonda> what does grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades return?
<kklimonda> ubsafder: ^
<bbalajirao> ubsafder: here is mine
<bbalajirao> http://pastebin.com/us4X36MC
<ubsafder> it says i don't have the right on that file
<bbalajirao> my paste?
<ubsafder> no on /etc/.........
<kklimonda> ubsafder: the file should have 0644 permissions and be owned by root:root..
<kklimonda> heh, it may break update-manager
<ubsafder> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 312 2010-03-07 20:16  /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ubsafder> i will change it
<kklimonda> ubsafder: -rw-r--r-- is fine but if you have no access to /etc/ you can access files in subdirectories
<ubsafder> are you sure of 644 and not 605 ?
<axion_> yofel, have you seen my original question regarding tvtime ?
<kklimonda> ubsafder: yes - 0644 translates into -rw-r--r-- and 605 makes absoluetely no sense (it's -rw----r-x)
<ubsafder> if i need to execute i need x
<axion_> sudo yofel, have you seen my original question regarding tvtime ?
<kklimonda> ubsafder: you don't want to execut this file
<yofel> axion_: I did
<yofel> axion_: but i have no idea how to help you, the intel driver in lucid should still support turning off kms
<kklimonda> ubsafder: it's a configuration for update-manager and do-release-upgrade and not a script itself
<ubsafder> ok i set to 644 still noyhing with do-release-upgrade -d
<aigarius> are you guys aware of bug #549292 - it might spawn a bunch of duplicates during this Jam time when a lot of people try to upgrade
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549292 in update-manager "Can't update to 10.04 beta" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549292
<yofel> aigarius: yes we are
<yofel> aigarius: someone should confirm that bug...
<yofel> aigarius: I mean, set status to 'Confirmed'
<aigarius> I just got it too, so I'll do that
<kklimonda> ubsafder: can your user read content of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades? what is the value of Prompt?
<ubsafder> yes user can see
<ubsafder> http://pastebin.com/gT3FXzz7
<yofel> axion_: maybe try a different syntax like i915.modeset=0 (or whatever driver lsmod says you use - I'm using i915)
<kklimonda> ubsafder: your system is not lts, change it to Prompt=normal
<kklimonda> ubsafder: or prompt=normal
<axion_> yofel, I am also using i915
<kklimonda> ubsaf: you can also change it from software sources
<ubsaf> i don't get it ok i see the lucid now
<Dimmuxx> is #549247 really fixed? update-initramfs works now but it still complained about two missing files
<kklimonda> bug 549247
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549247 in plymouth "Notices/Warnings during upgrade of plymouth (initramfs-hooks)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549247
<kklimonda> Dimmuxx: make sure you system is up to date
<axion_> I will try it yofel
<ubsaf> hmm xsane is not supported is there a scanner soft in lucid ?
<kklimonda> ubsaf: there is Simple Scan
<Dimmuxx> kklimonda: I did just run an update and upgrade
<Dimmuxx> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-17-generic
<Dimmuxx> grep: /lib/plymouth/themes/text.plymouth: No such file or directory
<Dimmuxx> grep: /lib/plymouth/themes/default.plymouth: No such file or directory
<kklimonda> Dimmuxx: is your version of plymouth 0.8.1-1ubuntu1 ?
<ubsaf> will that also remove the 10 or so  kernel in my grub ?
<monkey_dust> Dimmuxx, gebruik lieve deze site om meerlijnige foutboodschappen te tonen => http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Dimmuxx> kklimonda: yepp
<kklimonda> Dimmuxx: your system isn't up to date - both files exist on my computer.
<Dimmuxx> are you running 64bit?
<monkey_dust> oops, wrong window, wrong language
<kklimonda> Dimmuxx: yes
<Dimmuxx> kklimonda: only 32bit is/was broken
<kklimonda> Dimmuxx: but still you should have both plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text and plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo packages installed already
<kalib> Hi there.
<kalib> When 10.04 will be available for download? I mean... the final release.. not only beta.
<kklimonda> 29th april
<Dimmuxx> kklimonda: Installing them fixed the problem so thanks, but now the question is why the weren't installed automaticially
<kklimonda> Dimmuxx: do you have ubuntu-standard installed?
<Dimmuxx> yes
<kklimonda> Dimmuxx: what version?
<Dimmuxx> 1.193
<kklimonda> Dimmuxx: also have you disabled installing recommended packages?
<kalib> kklimonda, thanks
<Dimmuxx> kklimonda: nope it's enabled
<kklimonda> then I have no idea - ubuntu-standard should pull both packages on upgrade - it did for me
<axion_> yofel, i915.modeset=0 gives me the same problem as nomodeset.. blank screen with no keyboard or mouse control.. alt-sysreq doesn't even work
<yofel> axion_: and what do you get wit kms on again?
<axion_> normal boot
<yofel> axion_: then why do you want to turn it off again?
<yofel> tv...something?
<axion_> yofel, it's the only way tvtime will work.
<deanus> setting new account up on U1 and when I click subscibe and add computer I get page error (http://localhost:45837)
<kklimonda> u1 in lucid is a pita
<kklimonda> really, I have no idea how long has dropbox been developed before official release but U1 has made almost no visual progress in the last year.
<Dimmuxx> kklimonda: just checked my other computer with lucid and it doesn't install those packages automaticially either
<axion_> any other analog tv software that's "stavble" ?
<axion_> "stable" ?
<kklimonda> Dimmuxx: anything held back?
<dougalb> hi
<dougalb> is anybody running 10.04 beta amd64?
<kklimonda> dougalb: yes
<yofel> dougalb: most of us
<yofel> (ok, not sure about amd64), I do at least
<dougalb> i am having issues getting Citrix client working inside test system (following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CitrixICAClientHowTo )
<Dimmuxx> kklimonda: yes but ntfs-related and doing dist-upgrade doesn't install them either
<dougalb> has anyone setup Citrix yet?
<kklimonda> Dimmuxx: I wonder if that's because you have upgraded ubuntu-standard when some packages were on hold..
<Dimmuxx> I haven't updated it yet, it will be updated though
<Dimmuxx> or wait nevermind
<Dimmuxx> I only checked the upgrade list, they were in new list. doh!
<Dimmuxx> but still weird that they weren't installed on my netbook automaticially
<Dimmuxx> kklimonda: the problem is that doing apt-get upgrade doesn't hold back ubuntu-standard
<Dimmuxx> apt-get dist-upgrade when ubuntu-standard is going to be upgraded installs the packages properly
<dougalb> solved it :-) missing ia32-libs
<kklimonda> Dimmuxx: right - that's probably because ubuntu-standard just recommends those packages and don't depend on them
<Dimmuxx> yeah makes sense
<Dimmuxx> but they should probably be marked as depend on since they are needed
<dougalb> maybe ia32-libs should be part of default packages?
<|eagles0513875|> hey guys is there a problem with the upgrade from karmic to lucid on ubuntu server
<|eagles0513875|> i get the following error message during the upgrade process E: couldnt configure pre-depend libplymouth2 for mountall, probably a dependency cycle
<yofel> |eagles0513875|: make sure there's a but filed, and then try to install the lib with 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libplymouth2*.deb' if it's already downloaded
<yofel> s/but/bug
<|eagles0513875|> its aborting the upgrade yofel
<aigarius> yofel: looks like #549292 has been fixed on the server. can someone confirm?
<yofel> bug 549292
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549292 in update-manager "Can't update to 10.04 beta" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549292
<yofel> aigarius: ah, just wanted to post the new package info on the bug ^^
<aigarius> yofel, I'll leave it to you to close the bug, but I can confirm that it worked for me just now
<|eagles0513875|> yofel: do you know if libplymouth2 has been blacklisted?
<yofel> |eagles0513875|: no, it's required by mountall, seems to be a dependency error like dpkg says
<|eagles0513875|> yofel: an work arounds or anythign to get it installed
<yofel> |eagles0513875|: like I said, try to fetch the .deb files from the server and install them with dpkg --force-depends (thus ignoring the dependency system)
<yofel> if you do something wrong apt will fix it
<yofel> |eagles0513875|: did it abort the upgrade before or after downloading the packages?
<|eagles0513875|> ya aborted before it started the upgrade
<|eagles0513875|> do i use dpkg or somethign to fetch the deb file
<deanus> well about 20mins after click "sync on ubuntu one" its starting to sync the folder... very stuttery stoppy starty tho
<kklimonda> deanus: well, the u1 experience is still far from perfect
<deanus> well about 20mins after click "sync on ubuntu one" its starting to sync the folder... very stuttery stoppy starty tho/
<deanus> So, after Ive set these folders (outside of the ubuntuone folder) to sync if I reinstall and click sync the (empty) folders, will it download the files into them or just empty whats on U1?
<kklimonda> no idea
<kklimonda> you should ask on #ubuntuone
<vish> anyone using vuze 4.3.1.4 ?
<vish> i notice a lot of azureus logging in the ~/.xsession-errors > http://paste.ubuntu.com/402359/
<vish> is there any way to prevent this logging? i start vuze from cairo-dock using "/home/vish/.vuze/vuze" as the command
<phillw> hiyas good people, is there a bug raised for the usb 3G modems not working ?
<kklimonda> maybe, maybe not
<phillw> kklimonda: I've seen two reports in the last couple of hours, so dug mine out that was working in alpha1, and sure enough it no longer works :-(
<monkey_dust> phillw, try installing usb-modeswitch
<phillw> monkey_dust: thanks, installing now :-)
<phillw> monkey_dust: well, it can see that it has windows stuff on it but does not seem to have done anything
<deanus> cool...my writer works now
<Hew> I just did a dist-upgrade from 9.10 netbook remix to 10.04 netbook edition. I noticed the ubuntu-netbook-remix package was removed, rather than upgraded to the transitional package. Is this something I should file a bug about, or is it one of these "transitional" problems that is to be expected before release?
<yofel> Hew: I wouldn't worry about it as long as the 'ubuntu-netbook' package was installed replacing -remix
<Hew> yofel, it was not, I had to install it manually
<Hew> yofel, installing the ubuntu-netbook-remix package would cause ubuntu-netbook to install via depends
<Hew> it was removed, and I was notified of its removal during the upgrade, but it's still something that shouldn't be happening
<yofel> Hew: file a bug then, the meta packages are there to ensure that the upgrade works as expected
<Hew> I've just heard of "transitional" problems with upgrades and dist-upgrades before, so wanted to make sure it wasn't just an issue with archive at the time I chose to upgrade
<kklimonda> Hew: did you use dist-upgrade or update-manager?
<Hew> kklimonda, update-manager -d
<fabio333> hi there! i know now why fonts suck with ff 3.6
<fabio333> about:buildconfig ->--disable-system-cairo
<kklimonda> fabio333: yes, it's a know issue
<thiebaude> i dont have any font issues with ff3.6
<fabio333> but why?
<kklimonda> fabio333: because to distribute branded Firefox we can't divert from upstream
<kklimonda> fabio333: I know developers were discussing with Mozilla if we can use system cairo instead or what would be the right solution
<fabio333> with cairo on ff uses the system fonts (which is ok)
<kklimonda> fabio333: it's a legal problem, not a technical one - we have to get ok from Mozilla Foundation to change this setting
<fabio333> <kklimonda>: still there?
<kklimonda> ?
<fabio333> you know something about kms not working on old ati cards?
<fabio333> when enabled my monitor starts to flash or blink... so i have to start with radeon.modeset=0
<thiebaude> when i click shutdown the computer restarts
<kklimonda> fabio333: not really - I know that there are some problems with KMS on some hardware but no details
<kklimonda> thiebaude: does it also happen when you shut it down from terminal (sudo shutdown -h now)?
<fabio333> ok thanl u
<thiebaude> let me try that CLI command kklimonda
<thiebaude> brb
<thiebaude> Try `shutdown --help' for more information
<tatsubi> hi
<thiebaude> whne i did sudo shutdown
<thiebaude> kklimonda,
<tatsubi> someone need help with shutdown?
<thiebaude> yes please
<thiebaude> tatsubi,
<tatsubi> what do you need help with?
<kklimonda> thiebaude: full "sudo shutdown -h now"
<thiebaude> when i click shutdown from the panel the computer restarts
<tatsubi> ahh
<thiebaude> ok
<tatsubi> anyone know where I could place a regression bug report?
<yofel> tatsubi: what kind of regression?
<penguin42> tatsubi: Just in the normal place just put regression in the title and describe what it used to work on
<tatsubi> penguin42, do you have a url for it?
<penguin42> (Is there a regression tag?)
<thiebaude> kklimonda, still the same, it just restarts
<penguin42> tatsubi: What's the bug you've got?
<tatsubi> when I installed 10.04 every time I got to start it, it freezes at the loading screen, when I switch to display 0 it shows
<thiebaude> everything else in 10.04 is great
<avar> In the past I turned off the Ubuntu splash screen (kernel issues). Now I'd like to turn it on again but I can't find where in the grub2 maze
<tatsubi> ext3-fs error (device sda6) ext_find_entry_reading_dir #44032 offset 0 >_>
<penguin42> tatsubi: What do you mean by 'switch to display 0'?
<yofel> penguin42: there are several tags (regression-potential would be the right one right now)
<biberao> hello
<tatsubi> ctrl + shift + f1
<yofel> tatsubi: ^
<penguin42> avar: Possibly the GRUB_TERMINAL=console line in /etc/default/grub ?
<tatsubi> yofel: I figure it is something to do with the sata drivers
<biberao> ive upgraded to lucid and now i doesnt say Grub loading and i need to choose esct and some things any idea?
<penguin42> biberao: Hit left-shift just as it's about to loa, left-shift is the new escape
 * eagles0513875 is getting frustrated with the upgrade
 * tatsubi sympathizes with eagles0513875 
<avar> penguin42: That's commented out on my box
<eagles0513875> tatsubi: trying to upgrade my server from karmic to lucid beta and its bitching and moaning about libplymouth2
<biberao> penguin42 it doesnt say grub loading
<penguin42> avar: Hmm me to
<biberao> can i choose shift load on saying ubuntu thingy?
<yofel> tatsubi: can you login in some way?
<tatsubi> yofel, nopes
<kklimonda> thiebaude: report a bug against kernel (ubuntu-bug linux)
<tatsubi> yofel, it shows a login user name on the different displays but after entering it just comes up with that error again
<thiebaude> ok i will, thanks kklimonda
<tatsubi> and freezes
<biberao> doesnt seem to the trick penguin42 :|
<penguin42> biberao: Hold shift down just as you see the last BIOS thing you see and keep it held down
<tatsubi> also when I try changing back to the default display (f7) it says "could no write bytes - pipe broken"
<yofel> thiebaude: what does 'sudo shutdown -P now' do? (that should be forced poweroff)
<tatsubi> biberao, the other left?
<thiebaude> i'll try that yo
<thiebaude> yofel,
<biberao> i cant even see bios
<biberao> :|
<tatsubi> :O
<penguin42> biberao: Hey?!
<biberao> tatsubi funny :P
<biberao> penguin42 i cant see any bios info
<biberao> its too fast
 * tatsubi chuckles
<tatsubi> as soon as you hear the computer powering up then, tap it like you want rsi?
<biberao> ok
<biberao> it worked
<biberao> thanks
<biberao> another thing
<biberao> i have another pc with ubuntu karmic and it doesnt boot it stays black
<biberao> i choose recovering mode and doesnt gives me any good options it stays all mixed up is there a way to interrupt X?
<tatsubi> ctrl + alt + shift + f1?
<thiebaude> yofel, yea it restarts the computer
<tatsubi> :O
<yofel> thiebaude: ok, then really file a bug against linux
<thiebaude> if i click shutdown from the panel it says something about plymouth
<thiebaude> yofel, ok
<Jaymac> is the artwork reversion just temporary?
<yofel> well yeah, but the actual poweroff/reboot instruction is the kernels job
<Jaymac> i'm seeing the old ubuntu logo on boot and shutdown at the moment
<Jaymac> oh, never mind - i see there are plymouth updates waiting for me
<Kalidarn> is a 64bit version planned for UNR?
<thiebaude> yofel, but otherwise everything is ok
<biberao> ok thx
<yofel> thiebaude: then good, but it still shouldn't reboot on poweroff ^^
<biberao> anyone knows the command for grub to list all the devices?
<thiebaude> exactly
<thiebaude> i'll get into launchpad
<penguin42> biberao: I tend just to use tab complete after a (
<yofel> thiebaude: like we said, run 'ubuntu-bug linux' to file the bug, that will open LP
<thiebaude> ok from the terminal
<Kalidarn> the MSI U130 series have the new N450 processor
<thiebaude> i sound like a newbe, lol
<Kalidarn> http://www.msi.com/index.php?func=prodpage2&maincat_no=135&cat2_no=582
<thiebaude> been using ubuntu since 6.06
<Kalidarn>  lol
<tatsubi> haha
<tatsubi> just as long as I have Kalidarn
<Kalidarn> visit #ubuntu for 5 seconds
<penguin42> thiebaude: The grub2 changes make things a bit strange don't they!
<yofel> Kalidarn: I asked the same question in #ubuntu-devel once - was ignored :/
<biberao> doesnt seem to work
<Kalidarn> and you'll feel like hitting your head on the wall
<biberao> thanks
<thiebaude> yes i agree
<Kalidarn> one guy was asking how to download 'youtube' videos
<Kalidarn> turns out he wanted a redtube video downloaded
<tatsubi> umm
<Kalidarn> and err when i said well safari can do it, and i can rapidshare it
<Kalidarn> he linked a furry sex video LOL
<Kalidarn> it was lol
<tatsubi> lol
<Kalidarn> and he got all embarassed
<tatsubi> why not just tell him to download an addon for it?
<tatsubi> >_>
<Kalidarn> i was liek "anon understands"
<tatsubi> <_<
<tatsubi> LOL
<thiebaude> command not found
<Kalidarn> the addon didn't work with redtube
<Kalidarn> safari lets you capture the stream
<tatsubi> haha
<thiebaude> ubuntu-bug-linux
<tatsubi> you should be able to capture it with gstreamer anyway
<yofel> thiebaude: ubuntu-bug linux not ubuntu-bug-linux
<thiebaude> ok thanks
<Kalidarn> tatsubi: probably i hadn't done that before though
<tatsubi> Kalidarn, same
<Kalidarn> so does anyone know if the 10.04 UNR will come in a amd64?
<thiebaude> yofel, got it
<Kalidarn> because coming only in i386 is rather lame
<tatsubi> what is unr?
<Kalidarn> ubuntu netbook remix
<Kalidarn> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<tatsubi> not sure
<thiebaude> am i using an upstream kernel?
<Kalidarn> is there a place we can make a request for it?
<tatsubi> give me a second to check something
<yofel> Kalidarn: I'll ask in -devel again, maybe I'll get an answer this time
<biberao> byebye
<Kalidarn> okay thanks
<kklimonda> isn't UNR just another set of packages?
<Kalidarn> yeah it installs a different desktop too
<kklimonda> even if there is no install image you can always get alternative, install the base system and ubuntu-netbook metapackage
<yofel> possible workaround would be to install 64 desktop and add ubuntu-netbook to it
<Kalidarn> yeah could do that
 * yofel votes for kklimondas instructions
<Kalidarn> unless it uses alternate repos
<yofel> the repos is the same
<Kalidarn> that dont have amd64 support
<tatsubi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ :(
<droke> Hello, is fglrx broken currently in lucid? I tried installing the fglrx-ubuntu5 package but it fails to build into my kernel. It is complaining in the log about kernel versioning. Thanks.
<tatsubi> I thought they were doing away with fglrx drivers in 10.04
<mnemoc> hi, in xubuntu 10.04 (since beta1, but now fully updated), anyone experiencing problems with thunar's file browser? when just opened one can select files and open the context menu on them just fine, but if you select another directory the files list becomes untouchable
<yofel> tatsubi: nope, it just took ati ages to release a driver that works in lucid
<tatsubi> x_x
<droke> tatsubi, with .32 the driver builds but fails to run. with .33 and .34rc it fails to build.
<penguin42> yofel: Having said that, the open source drivers are now pretty respectable for a lot of stuff - google earth for example is fine with them
 * tatsubi nods
<kklimonda> droke: onl .32 is supported
<kklimonda> droke: if it fails to run than it's a bug and you should report it
<yellabs> hi there
<yellabs> does ubuntu 10.04 not work in virtualbox?
<kklimonda> yellabs: non on karmic versioun
<droke> kklimonda, with .32 is will install the package but trying to execute aticonfig or catalyst center for example fails. Complains about "driver not properly installed".
<tatsubi> :(
<kklimonda> droke: report it
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I just update my experimental desk , from kubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 beta 1 and everything went fine , except for the panel ....so when I restart my system , it was without panel ...., I already fix it , but it was just to laet you know. ..
 * penguin42 hasn't been able to get the 10.04 netbook version to work in Lucid KVM - something is very broken with the graphics
<tatsubi> R300 drivers shoud be better
<yellabs> Ubuntu 9.04 - de Jaunty Jackalope  does not install 10.4 in virtualbox
<tatsubi> lol
<yofel> AlexZion: make sure there's a bug filed so that the developers know of it ;)
<AlexZion> ahh , and another important thing , I already had kde 4.4.1
<kklimonda> yellabs: same thing - you have to boot lucid with acpi=off
<yellabs> ok
<AlexZion> yofe, where should I do it ?
<yellabs> thanks for the infp
<yofel> AlexZion: if you're unsure ask in #ubuntu-bugs for instructions, I'm not sure which package you should file this against
<yofel> AlexZion: anything happened with kde?
<AlexZion> ok yofel I'll try in that channel ....
<yellabs> okey, sofar so good, is there no oem install on ubuntu 10.04?
<kklimonda> it's pointless - upgrading systems that have various PPAs installed is like playing russian roulette
<yellabs> do i need alternate cd for that?
<kklimonda> yellabs: wasn't it always on the alternative cd?
<NathanBDot> Hey all. I've been at this for 2 LONG days (straight). The issue is with nVidia. I started on 9.10 and changed to 10.04 in hopes it'd be better, but it isn't....
<NathanBDot> Here's the problem:
<yellabs> ah found it
<yellabs> its in the F4 menu
<yellabs> of the first splash
<tatsubi> ^.^
<NathanBDot> I have a dual-screen setup. My primary is a VGA 1024x800 screen and the other is connected via HDMI (1680x1050).
<yellabs> testing oem install righ tnow
<NathanBDot>   The VGA is fine and it detects the 2nd screen, but it won't detect that it's HDMI and it can't find any default settings.
<tatsubi> brb restarting xorg
<NathanBDot> Including native resolutions
<dviertl1> Hy there, did I miss something or window control buttons are back to the right?
<penguin42> NathanBDot: I don't know NVidia foo, but if all else fails you can try adding the mode using xrandr
<bazhang> !controls | dviertl1
<ubottu> dviertl1: In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<dviertl1> thank you
<yellabs> i wonder if an oem install removes the use of root acces?
<NathanBDot> penguin42: Can you help me out with that? I /am/ a bit new at this.
<kklimonda> what root access?
<yellabs> i had to give a password as root, so i guess the new user has no root password
<kklimonda> dviertl1: they are not back to the right
<yellabs> or just the one that i , as oem installer would give,
<penguin42> NathanBDot: Porbably the right answer is to try uninstalling and reinstalling the nvidia drivers, but as I say I'm not an nvidia guy
<yellabs> ah , questions questions
<penguin42> NathanBDot: If you run 'xrandr' at a command line what do you get?
<kklimonda> dviertl1: unless you are using a different theme - controls on the left has always been intended only for light-themes
<yellabs> if he has got nvidia drivers then he has the nvidia tools
<kklimonda> yellabs: it doesn't sound right - oem shouldn't really set any passwords at the installation stage.
<yellabs> now he has to make an xorg config, for nvidia tools to write to, and he can set arguments there , so the next time he sets it up its saved..
<kklimonda> yellabs: unless the oem account is password protected
<NathanBDot> penguin42: Ya, I've tried uninstalling/reinstalling; also tried several different versions of the drivers to no avail.  Here's what I get when I run xrandr: http://pastebin.com/x3jfeFG7
<yellabs> i am testing an oem install , see how it works, and i agree
<dviertl1> kklimonda: I think I mess up a little my distribution
<yellabs> its not right for setting an root password by default
<penguin42> NathanBDot: Can you remind me what your setup is in terms of monitors?
<yellabs> just have to wait for the install to finish and see if its really the case
<yellabs> i might think the new user should set his / her password when booting the new system
<NathanBDot> I have a dual-screen setup. My primary is a VGA 1024x800 screen (right) and the other is connected via HDMI (1680x1050 - left). HDMI screen = LG Flatron L206WU
<NathanBDot> yellabs: When you were talking about nvidia, were you referencing my problem or someone elses?
<kklimonda> dviertl1: ?
<yellabs> yours
<penguin42> NathanBDot: Hmm that isn't showing that at all - I suspect that the Nviddia stuff is hiding it - you need to find an nvidia user
<NathanBDot> yellabs: Can you explain what you meant.  I'm a bit new to Linux/Ubuntu so you might have to use some smaller words (but I pick things up fast) :)
<tatsubi> have you tried going to hardware drivers NathanBDot ?
<NathanBDot> penguin42: Ya, it basically just allows the absolute lowest settings possible since it can't detect the defaults
<NathanBDot> tatsubi: yep. I've tried installing every version of the driver possible.  on 9.10 and 10.04
<tatsubi> if you install one of the drivers there it should install something like nvidia-xserver-settings
<NathanBDot> tatsubi: yep it's installed already
<dviertl1> kklimonda: try different settings   play with my Lucid Lynx and forget what I did definitely nothing  to worry about  :)
<tatsubi> ahh got ya
<yellabs> NathanBDot what version of ubuntu?
<tatsubi> so it is only showing two screens in the settings
<NathanBDot> yellabs: i'm on 10.04 right now.
<yellabs> oh , nice
<NathanBDot> one sec and I'll send you screenshots of my nvidia settings
<sara_> hi every time i try and play linkin park in rhythembox my pc (lucid lynx) freezes - the entire system though docky works fine
<yellabs> NathanBDot, if you change settings with nvidia settings, does it save , or does it give an error that it cant find xorg.conf?
<yellabs> try bach? :)
<tatsubi> sara: it's saving your ears... joking
<sara_> tatsubi: personal choice
<tatsubi> sara: what file format is it in?
<sara_> mp3
<tatsubi> mp3?
<yellabs> sara , would you like to try an other player?
<sara_> god no
<tatsubi> did you install the restricted extras?
<fabio333> like audacious
<tatsubi> ew
<sara_> tatsubi: yes
<tatsubi> rhythmbox is the best :)
<sara_> it does play other files
<kklimonda> sara_: and it only happen with this single band?
<tatsubi> ahhs
<penguin42> sara_: Wacky problem!  the only thing I can guess is maybe those files are broken in some way on disc or their is a bad sector?
 * kklimonda thinks it a sign from God..
 * tatsubi chuckles
<sara_> this track it plays 30 seconds in and then panics
<yellabs> sara_ you could play them with totem too
<tatsubi> so it is just one file?
<sara_> i have the process running now - switched to text mode and use irssi
<yellabs> and see how that goes,
<tatsubi> ahhs
<yellabs> hmm
<penguin42> sara_: Does it actually give an 'oops' with a traceback?
<sara_> no nothing just it freezes
<yellabs> !audacious
<NathanBDot> yellabs: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<yellabs> ah spelled wrong
<tatsubi> sara_ did you change any of the pulseaudio settings?
<sara_> its like it's playing a very annoying game of silent statues - ok enough already kids party is over i tell you
<NathanBDot> yellabs: (that's a direct copy-paste)
 * tatsubi smells the beating of a dead donkey
<yellabs> NathanBDot, i see
<sara_> tatsubi no i upgraded the pulseaudio the other day when that was released
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<NathanBDot> yellabs: ...then it asked me for sudo access and it saved a new file (i think)
<tatsubi> sara_ only thing I can think of is doing the installer part here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio :(
<NathanBDot> yellabs: Hmm... looks like it saved.  But I'm still only given (at best) 640x480 option.
<penguin42> sara_: See if you can take a copy of the audio files involved somewhere else
 * sara_ looks at git and sneers (the programme that is) lmao - anyone used it? i dont like some of the repo's not used the programme nore cvs
<sara_> kk penguin42
<tatsubi> something handy for pulse/asla:$ pulseaudio -k; sudo alsa reload; pulseaudio --start;
<yellabs> hmm, i have to go in a minute
<sara_> i may
<tatsubi> sara_ youtube?
<yellabs> but basicly you have to create an xorg.conf
<sara_> i am a tube yeah
<sara_> lol
<tatsubi> lmao
<tatsubi> savetube?
<sara_> umm brb after i tried that pulse audio thing tatsubi  said
 * tatsubi nods
<yellabs> NathanBDot, i give you some site to read
<yellabs> and then if you cant get it, or have questions please come back here
<yellabs> http://eubolist.wordpress.com/2010/02/07/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-dual-screen-with-nvidia-geforce-mx-460-and-nvidia-glx-96-legacy-driver/
<NathanBDot> yellabs: tatsubi: http://hellologic.com/img/nvidia.png
<yellabs> please bookmark the above link and take a rad for a minute...
<NathanBDot> yellabs: checking it out...
<tatsubi> thanks NathanBDot
<NathanBDot> yellabs: (thanks :) )
<yellabs> have to go , be back in half an hour
<yellabs> good luck
<NathanBDot> yellabs: cool.  thanks again :)
<tatsubi> take care yellabs
<tatsubi> damn I wish I could just boot up my old machine to check which setting is for the displays
<NathanBDot> ...What nvidia version number is "version current"??
<NathanBDot> I have the option of "version 173" and "version current"
<yofel> NathanBDot: current is 195
<sara_> k that hasnt unfrozen the process
<NathanBDot> yofel: thanks :)
<sara_> howd i reload x ?
<tatsubi> wb sara_
<tatsubi> sara_, logging out and logging back in
<tatsubi> is the easiest way of reloading x
<sara_> but thatb will loose all the info you need to debug this issue
<tatsubi> damn
<tatsubi> umm
<NathanBDot> sara_: i believe if you enable the ctrl+alt+backspace hotkey, that'd do it
<tatsubi> save the info somewhere?
 * sara_ has a personal aim to get her local government to use Ubuntu when they upgrade from xp
<tatsubi> win
<NathanBDot> ...not exactly sure what ctrl+alt+backspace does though (I just read it somewhere)
<arand> NathanBDot: 195.36.15-0ubuntu1 more precisely, package nvidia-glx-185
<tatsubi> NathanBDot, it will make her logout
<arand> "version current" is pretty poor wording in my opinion, althoug logical ("version $number")
<NathanBDot> tatsubi: ...hm. ok.
<sara_> NathanBDot: i am NOT a window$ user :(
<sara_> humph
 * sara_ is insulted 
<sara_> lol
<NathanBDot> sara_: ...never said you were...
<tatsubi> sara_, I administrate window desktops from my ubuntu machine *grins*
<sara_> ctrl+alt+delete is a windo$ move
<tatsubi> ctrl + alt + backspace isn't?
<the_dark_warrio> Where is the Maximuze plugin for compiz? I can't find it any more in Lucid (In compizconfig-settings-manager)
<arand> sara_: alt+sysreq+k if things are froozen...
<NathanBDot> arand: ya - all the other nvidia drivers have the number.  i can understand why they'd say current, but it should say something like "version $num (current)"
<BUGabundo> tatsubi: CAD was there long before windows was even though
<yofel> c+a+b was kill X a while ago, c+a+d still reboots the machine (at least from tty)
<sara_> arand: is that the one between ctrl and alt?
<vish> sara_: to restart X : SysRq+Alt+K
<tatsubi> BUGabundo, aye :D
<sara_> kk
<BUGabundo> yofel: to be more precise, CAD on a tty sends a sig 9 to init1
<NathanBDot> sara_: ya, I said ctrl+alt+backspace (not delete)
<vish> oops , arand was faster :p
<yofel> BUGabundo: ah, didn't know that, thx
<sara_> ahhh NathanBDot sowwy i was jokin anyway
<BUGabundo> NathanBDot: please keep up with times, CAB has been disabled upstream LONG agon
<arand> sara_: sysreq is somewhere around printscreen and those odd butoons
 * vish has it with prnt scrn
<NathanBDot> BUGabundo: I know :) That's why I said "if you enable..."
<NathanBDot> ;)
<arand> vish: and you're in the wrong order :þ
<sara_> exit
<vish> arand: righto..
<arand> Seems like it worked...
<tatsubi> yeap sysreq is printscreen on my keyboard
<BUGabundo> NathanBDot: should have been: "if your distro carries the patch that allows you to enable it"
<tatsubi> just had to test :)
<BUGabundo> tatsubi: LOOOL
<tatsubi> hehehehe
<NathanBDot> BUGabundo: ...install the package?
<tatsubi> still have no idea how to report a bug about a different version
<yofel> tatsubi: lol, if you just wanted to test it you could have gone to a tty and pressed alt+sysrq+h ^^
<vish> BUGabundo: wonder how many times lool gets pined for lol ;p
<vish> pinged*
<tatsubi> yofel, I could have but I wanted to just try it :)
<yofel> ^^
<tatsubi> ^.^
<BUGabundo> vish: ?
<the_dark_warrio> On Karmic, I used to install compizconfig-settings-manager an enable the "Maximuze" plug-in, but I can't find it in Lucid. Any hints?
<BUGabundo> the_dark_warrio: no hints! it was dropped
<vish> BUGabundo: sometimes people add extra oo in lol , and we have "lool" in several channels Loic
<arand> dontzap package has also been depracated for a while right, enabling is done in advanced keyboard layout preferences
<tatsubi> sorry I can't even get karmic to start
<BUGabundo> along with several other nice and useful plugins
<BUGabundo> please feel free to apply to maintain them, the_dark_warrio
<the_dark_warrio> BUGabundo: ohh :(
<BUGabundo> vish: ah
<tatsubi> I mean lucid not karmic opps
<BUGabundo> I bet much less then me getting highlitted for all the forms of "bug" I track
<vish> ha ;)
<tatsubi> g
<tatsubi> g
<tatsubi> g
<tatsubi> g
<tatsubi> g
<tatsubi> g
<tatsubi> g
<tatsubi> g
<tatsubi> g
<vish> tatsubi: pls stop
<tatsubi> g
<NathanBDot> alright, gotta log out/in be back soon...
<BUGabundo> anyone knows how to check for a battery status?
<tatsubi> g
<tatsubi> opps sorry
<tatsubi> hit the wrong key
<tatsubi> sensors?
<BUGabundo> got a 3 months old toshiba laptop
<BUGabundo> won't boot if not pluged in
<arand> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<tatsubi> power-manager?
<yofel> BUGabundo: acpi -V ?
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<tatsubi> yofel = win
<yofel> tatsubi: hm?
<tatsubi> I couldn't remember acpi :(
<arand> ↑↑ Seems like ccsm is still there as usual...
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: how many bug mails every day? ;)
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: not many
<BUGabundo> let me check last night
 * BUGabundo opens kmail
<BUGabundo> 13 unread... pulling new ones
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: heh - yesterday I got over 30 bug mails in 2 hours..
<BUGabundo> ahh
<BUGabundo> 19 so far
<yellabs> sara_ its crtl + alt + F7
 * BUGabundo kills OSD
<yellabs> tty 7
<vish> yellabs: irc lag?  the user sara_ isnt here
<yellabs> to see the commandline crtl + alt + F4 would bring up tty 4
<yellabs> oh i see
<yellabs> he he
<BUGabundo> "Design capacity 4000mAh, last full capacity 5445 mAh = 100%" ORLY??
<yellabs> sara_> exit gues i missed that part
<BUGabundo> so it seems its *overcharged*
<yellabs> okey i am off, good luck you folks!
<yofel> BUGabundo: cool ^^
<yellabs> have a nice day!
<BUGabundo> plug it off, it goes down
<BUGabundo> ok, damaged bat
<BUGabundo> :(
<tatsubi> how do you make files immutable again?
<tatsubi> nvm found it
<penguin42> chattr +i isn't it - or something like that?
<avar> Some_Person: After a recent upgrade your light-themes package isn't installed, ubuntu's is
<avar> Some_Person: http://gist.github.com/346129
<hassanakevazir> Anyone unable to mount nfs anymore?
<yofel> hassanakevazir: NFSv4 still works here (haven't updated for a few hours though)
<tatsubi> penguin42, yeah chattr +i;
<hassanakevazir> oh
<hassanakevazir> Anyone unable to mount nfs at bootup through fstab anymore.
<hassanakevazir> I can mount with command line, but fstab at boot no longer works
<yofel> hassanakevazir: what exactly fails? I mount mine with bg,_netdev (latter get's ignored though it seems). it errors out once (non-fatal) and mounts them once the network is up
<hassanakevazir> yofel, I don't know, thought my mount options are: nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0 , it used to work before the upgrade. where can I find an error log for something like this? dmesg isn't showing anything
<hassanakevazir> what does bg do? background or something?
<yofel> hassanakevazir: yes, background, I think you have the same issue as I do (mountall tries to mount nfs before network is up and fails)
<yofel> with background it should periodically retry the mount if it fails
<yofel> _netdev should prevent that but doesn't work it seems (there was a but about that I think)
<yofel> s/but/bug/
<olga_> guys how do i boot xp by default the sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst doesnt help, because its empty
<deanus> just installed fglrx, had to do aticonfig --initial for compiz to enable, but the bootsplash is in low res, it was max res with "radeon".  is there something I can do to make it use max res?
<arand> Brr, keeping CJ in default... I do not understand...
<yofel> !grub2 | olga_
<ubottu> olga_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<yofel> hassanakevazir: bug 504224 maybe?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 504224 in mountall "NFS mounts at boot time prevent boot or print spurious errors" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/504224
<ZykoticK9> As of two days ago, using "sudo plymouth-set-default-theme --list" would list available plymouth themes; now it's giving "command not found", anyone know what's up with plymouth right now?
<tatsubi> >_<
<hassanakevazir> yofel, those options didn't work here, tried both bg and bg,_netdev
<tatsubi> getting fusterated with ubuntu-bug
<lusepuster> Hi channel; I've installed Karmic via Wubi under Win XP. I've upgraded to Lucid, and after a few hiccups it seemed to go through fine. But during the upgrade, it prompted me where to install GRUB and in case of doubt recommended me to install it in all locations listed. I did install it on SDA, SDA1 and SDA2. Result: when I choose Ubuntu in GRUB, it sends me back to the exact same GRUB screen again - I cannot boot into Ubuntu. W
<hassanakevazir> thanks for the help thought
<switchgirl> hi scanning is not working correctly :( filing a bug report now
<tatsubi> I can't determine what package isn't working if I can't even log into a terminal >_<
<lusepuster> *Bump* - nobody has a clue about my Wubi/GRUB issue?
<hassanakevazir> I donnu, you can always boot in the live CD and attempt to reinstall grub
<lusepuster> hassanakevazir, possible in a WUBI install too?
<hassanakevazir> lusepuster, ah, missed that. not sure if its possible.
<NathanBdot> Hey everyone. I'm back and I still have the problem with nVidia
<dougalb> hi, i am having issues getting HP Compaq 6710b to install 10.04 beta 64bit... have tried vga=771 and still getting blank screen after first menu
<dougalb> any thoughts?
<NathanBdot> I tried the page that I was suggested but it didn't work.  I think the reason is because I didn't upgrade from ubuntu 9.10. I just installed 10.04 fresh
<BoondoKLife> dougalb: Try the alternate cd. I had that issue with an hp laptop and the alt cd worked.
<NathanBdot> i don't remember the names of the people who were helping me before... :/
<BoondoKLife> NathanBdot: What is the issue your having?
<dougalb> BoondoKLife: I am using alternate cd daily.. i use LVM and need to preserve some logical volumes
<dougalb> there is a very dim dark red bar showing when using vga=771
<BoondoKLife> dougalb: hmm well sorry got no idea what is going on in your case then. I know in mine it was some sort of a plymouth issue with the live cd. Alt cd worked fine in my case. sorry
<NathanBdot> BoondoKLife: dual screens; nvidia is installed; main screen (VGA) works perfectly fine but on my HDMI port, it only allows me to use up to 640x(forgot; whatever the default is)
<dougalb> BoondoKLife: ok, i will keep trying options... had similar issue with 9.10 but fixed once all installed
<NathanBdot> 640x480
<phillw> hi, can any throw any light on the issue with 3G usb modems, is there a bug reported / what information would be of help ?
<Leif> For some reason, I can't get sound to work.  I have a sony vaio vpceb11fm, the sound card is an intel HDA
<Leif> Any suggestions?
<BoondoKLife> NathanBdot: Ah I was wondering how HDMI support worked out. I just have vga out on mine. I'm sure someone will be around with some ideas or maybe the forums.
<NathanBdot> BoondoKLife: Are you one of the devs?
<Some_Person> avar: My package is no longer needed. Just move the buttons with the gconf string, and you'll be fine
<BoondoKLife> Leif: open a terminal and type alsamixer and make sure the volume levels are ok and not muted.
<BoondoKLife> NathanBdot: No I am not, just someone that tries to help when she can
<NathanBdot> BoondoKLife: I've spent 2 days straight on this (including trying it on 9.10) and so far as I can tell (at least w/ my chipset), HDMI simply doesn't work.
<bjsnider> NathanBdot, check dmesg to see what happens when you plug in the hdmi cable. probably broken EDID chip
<NathanBdot> BoondoKLife: cool :) thanks
<NathanBdot> bjsnider: i'm a newbie-ish. can you give me a step-by-step?
<NathanBdot> :)
<NathanBdot> bjsnider: remove cable;  $ dmesg; insert cable; $ dmesg; compare output?
<bjsnider> right
<NathanBdot> k
<bjsnider> you're not so noobyish as you thought
<Leif> BoondoKLife: Nope, they're fine.
<Leif> Any other sugestions?
<NathanBdot> well i've got 1.5 weeks under my belt... pretty new to me ;)
<BoondoKLife> Leif: Did you atleast see different controls in there?
<NathanBdot> bjsnider: wow....there's a TON of info in that... how am I supposed to compare them??
<Leif> BoondoKLife: Yes, there was Master, Headphone Speaker PCM Front Mic S/pdif Beep (the front-mic and beep were muted, but everything else was at it's max)
<Leif> The card is suppposedly an Intel HDA
<Leif> Ubuntu claims it is the Intel G45 DEVIBX
<Leif> Although windows claims it's made by Realtek
<penguin42> Leif: There are at least 2 parts to an audio thing these days; the controller (probably the G45) and the codec which is probably a realtek in your case
<NathanBdot> bjsnider: I ran it though pastebin and it seems like it's all the same...
<NathanBdot> http://pastebin.org/pastebin.php?diff=126063
<Leif> penguin42: I though codecs usually reffered to the format an audio file was played it, not an actual component of the sound card.
<penguin42> Leif: The same word seems to be used for both
<penguin42> Leif: In the sound card case they are taking the binary audio data from the controller and decoding it to whatever audio outputs you have
<Leif> penguin42: Ah, okay.  I'll have to look that up later, thanks for bringing that to my attention.
<BUGabundo> ANYONE ever heard of a laptop not charging while on Ubuntu but charges fine on BIOS or Wind Vista?
<BUGabundo> I do remember a bug in MSFT Vista about not charging batteries
<BUGabundo> but nothing on LINUX
<penguin42> Leif: /proc/asound/card0/codec#0 will tell you what you've got (and for more cards/codecs)
<penguin42> BUGabundo: No, but I've seen machines that discharge overnight on Linux but not Windows)
<Leif> penguin42: Okay, give me a moment to read it...
<BUGabundo> penguin42: yeah I remember that one too
<darkfile> hi
<Leif> penguin42: Yes, the codec is Realtek ALC269
<darkfile> i have a question regarding the 10.4 alternate install CD
<bcurtiswx_laptop> how well would everyone say evolution handles gmail?
<darkfile> >> Configuration of "LVM with encryption"  in the Ubuntu Server installer and the alternate installer fails when  setting up swap. Investigation of this issue is ongoing. (539324)
<bcurtiswx_laptop> for 10.04
<Leif> penguin42: Although, it still doesn't solve the problem, still no audio, although I guess I have another thing to google. :)
<darkfile> does this mean i cant setup 10.4 as encrypted LVM in the moment?
<penguin42> Leif: Search to see if anyone else has problems with that codec or laptop model, there are also some flags you can pass to I think hda_intel module on load to tell it some stuff; the problem is that there are multiple ways of the laptop vendor wiring them and sometimes it guesses wrong is one of the problems
<darkfile> no one has experience with 10.4 installer + LVM?
<guntbert> darkfile: possibly :-( - but you see - its still beta ...
<Leif> penguin42: Okay, thanks.
<darkfile> ok, so no beta for me in the moment :(
<penguin42> darkfile: There was someone here a couple of days ago having problems with it stopping with an error about encrypted swap
<NathanBdot> k. guess i'll work on this later when someone can help me.... I'm off to bed now :) G'night for now!
<darkfile> was he able to workaround?
<guntbert> darkfile: I can try it in about half an hour - but if there is a bug already ....
<penguin42> darkfile: I don't think so
<darkfile> >>  Configuration of "LVM with encryption"  in the Ubuntu Server installer and the alternate installer fails when  setting up swap. Investigation of this issue is ongoing. (539324)
<yofel> bug 539324
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 539324 in debian-installer "Setting up swap fails when setting lvm+encryption" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/539324
<darkfile> there are some workarounds in the comments
<darkfile> nice
<un214> so grub-pc recommends desktop-base which recommends gnome
<un214> how silly
<luke7985> does anyone know how to get nautilus to ignore capital letters when sorting by name?
<BUGabundo> luke7985: gconf
<luke7985> BUGabundo, i don't see that option in gconf-editor
<his`> Two questions: Is the release date in April known for lucid?
<his`> The second is: has anyone in here run it on an Acer?
<his`> Acer laptop*
<jpds> his`: 29th.
<penguin42> his: I'm sure someone has, there are a lot of people trying it
<jpds> [https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule]
<his`> from what I hear about it, it's quite compatible with a lot of devices
<his`> so I'm excited about that
<penguin42> his': Why not try the beta on the live cd - you don't have to install it
<dougalb> hi, has anybody any ideas for fixing a VGA issue... have tried vga=771 vga=773 vga=353 vga=775 vga=796 and nothing works. using alternate amd64 daily cd
<his`> oh yeah
<un214> dougalb: it's probably fbcon which is always enabled now
<un214> vga= will be ignored unless you can boot hd and break fbcon
<un214> doing so seems to also break X these days
<dougalb> un214: how can i disable that
<un214> my way was to modify the initrd to no longer contain fbcon.ko
<dougalb> ah
<flexxxv> What is the best option to solve permamently the problem with windows executables that are on non writeable Media? cautious-launcher now takes care of that I can only execute with the executable bit :-/
<dougalb> worth a try
<dougalb> i also tried fb=false
<dougalb> but no joy
<un214> ignored
<dougalb> i see
<dougalb> i will open up the iso and take a look at changing initrd
<un214> dougalb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/513423
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 513423 in linux "cannot disable fbcon even when not requried by hw drivers" [Undecided,New]
<Draglor> dougalb:  isn't there an option gfx= (or something like that) instead of vga= in newer versions?
<dougalb> Draglor: i will google
<yofel> there's something like gfxpayload
<Draglor> I just did for you dougalb ;)
<Draglor> it's now an grub option not anything passed to the kernel
<dougalb> Draglor: got it thanks
<LaPingvino> Hello, I am trying the Ubuntu 10.04 beta now, and apt-get gives a message that eo.utf8 is a wrong language code
<dougalb> Draglor: how is this then setup during install using the alternerate cd
<frxstrem> does anyone know when Ubuntu 10.04 is planned to be released?
<arand> frxstrem: 29th april
<Draglor> maybe this can not be done during setup but afterwards
<frxstrem> arand: oh, thanks :)
<arand> frxstrem: release schedule link in ↑topic
<LaPingvino> hello
<LaPingvino> someone here with knowledge of l10n and locales?
<dougalb> Draglor: reading over the article, not sure how this applies to the install menu
<Draglor> you would have to add something to /etc/grub/XX_somefile .. not sure if this can be done during install, but you could do if afterwards (start failsafe mode if you can'T see anything)
<dougalb> sure but i cannot install , so need to fix that first
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: yofel: can you help LaPingvino ?
<un214> dougalb: well you could consider installing another linux to a small partition and debootstraping your ubuntu
<un214> been awhile since I've tried that stunt but basically you need 3 partitions /boot (small /) (main /)
<Draglor> well then I'd consider using another distro generally un214 ;)
<un214> I found knoppix works well for twiddling things
<dougalb> un214: yes but not that urgent to get 10.04 installed... i am running 9.10 just now and ran some basics tests on virtualbox install and required apps are working, so was ready to take the plunge... (i always fresh install and then remount my LVM vol_home aftwards)
<MarkusT> I'm trying to establish a PPTP-VPN with Ubuntu Lucid (as a client). It seems that the routes are quite strange and I'm unable to reach any server in the network. The routes (when the connection is established): http://piratepad.net/5NQFQyTOsV  Any ideas on how to solve the problem?
<danage1> is it a known bug that nautilus won't display smb and sftp locations? "The specified location is not supported"
<switchgirl> has anyone tried typing mixed arabic and western text? it is (in my limited and unrealistic experiance of the world) impossible
<danage1> arabic is written from right to left, wheras latin is written from left to right switchgirl?
 * penguin42 thinks there are apps who know how to do that mixing
<kklimonda> BUGabundosorry, looks like I'm too late :/
<kklimonda> damn
<BUGabundo> kklimonda: I have him on IM if you have any input
<BUGabundo> for esperanco
 * h00k reports bug on telepathy mission control
<h00k> provided nobody else has
<h00k> turns out I'm not the first
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: he probably has to regenerate locales
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: ask him if (1) adding eo.UTF-8 UTF-8 to /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local and (2) doing sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales helps
<kklimonda> BUGabundo: or actually sudo locale-gen eo.UTF-8 should be sufficient (/me has just read manual page ;) )
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> passed along
<Bittarman> anyone had problems with php5 missing headers?
<almoxarife> danage1: I have noticed that smb is spotty on nautilus, I am not sure if it's the samba config or a nautilus issue
<Bittarman> seems like I can't get pdo_mysql installed because of how php was compiled :|
<danage1> i get the same with sftp bookmarks, so it should be nautilus/gvfs issue
<darthanubis> anyone update their headless server only to find it timeouts on the console?
<darthanubis> Setting up console-setup (1.34ubuntu13) Write failed: Broken pipe<<Then you find you can no longer ssh in? With the final insult of not even getting a console from the server itself?
<penguin42> darthanubis: A write failed like that is normally a full disk
<darthanubis> improbable, but I'll check
<darthanubis> there really is close to nothing on the disk
<darthanubis> my 10.04 desktop is running fantastically
<darthanubis> I believe I have rebooted since the console-setup update
<darthanubis> just the server, a lesser machine, did not survive the update
<penguin42> hmm odd
<dougalb> Draglor un214 : going for fresh 9.10 with direct upgrade to 10.04
<un214> good idea
<un214> keep the 9.10 kernel on standby with init=/bin/sh in case you get a nasty breaker
<m1r> hello , trying to install 10.04 beta but partitioner dont passing 50% on install
<dougalb> will do
<m1r> any workaround posible ?
<dougalb> seemed easier than doing a debbootstrap from extra OS
<darkfile> m1r did you use encrypted LVM?
<m1r> darkfile: didnt manage to pass "starting up partitioner" , it hangs on 50%
<darkfile> hmm
<darkfile> try to disconnect hard disks which are unused
<darkfile> USB hdds etc.
<darkfile> maybe it works then?
<m1r> its hpmini , tryed install from cdrom , hangs on 50%, installed to usb stick and trying install from it, same error 50% block
<m1r> hpmini - netbook
<deebo> ok just tried to install ubuntu 10.04 server (twice)
<deebo> it seems the installer is broken, cant login with accounts created in the installer
<almoxarife> I read about a kamikaze way of upgrading, take the sources list and do a file wide change of 'karmic' to 'lucid', tried it in a virtualbox, it worked, except for some ppa's that didn't have a 'lucid' dir yet.
<deebo> anyone know how to rectify the situation? (create a working account on an already installed system)
<guntbert> almoxarife: it usually works but is neither recommended nor supported
<almoxarife> guntbert: agreed
<guntbert> almoxarife: :)
<deanus> almoxarife, thats what do-release-upgrade -d is for...
<un214> haha I found almoxarife's way works better than do-release-upgrade
<guntbert> un214: still - it *can* be problematic for your system
<deebo> is there a forum for 10.04?
<un214> after do-release-upgrade suicided one of my systems I'm not so sure
<deebo> cant find anything about my problem (account created during installation not usable)
<arand> deebo: there's a development version section on ubuntuforums.org yes
<un214> apt-get dist-upgrade would have bailed and told me unreconcilable changes which would have been better
<m1r> "starting up partitioner" hangs on 50% , telling me "please wait..." every time i try install, any workaround for this ?
<deanus> it worked for me, in a vm admittedly.. I`d never upgrade a production system anyway.. but thats just me
<un214> do-release-upgrade tries to be smart by updating pinned packages, removing packages that cause conflicts, etc.
<yofel> deebo: lucid forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=377
<arand> m1r: report a bug, wait for fix ;) Does gparted work? Could use alternative installer is needing to get install done, try diff versions (beta, daily...)
<arand> s/is/if/
<m1r> arand: using alternate install, just downloaded
<arand> m1r: so problem happens on alternate?
<m1r> arand: tryed from usb cd rom, halts on 50% , then copied to USB and treid there , same hang on 50%
<m1r> arand: yes , its alternate
<penguin42> makes you wonder what magic happens at 50%
<m1r> yea
<penguin42> m1r: If you switch to another vc can you see any dmesg output or install logs to tell you what just happened?
<m1r> penguin42: i check again and write down
<oxymoron> Whats the status of plymouth?
<penguin42> oxymoron: Seems to work for most people
<oxymoron> penguin42: Alright, I upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and on bootup unregarding which kernel it freezes after fstab mounted disks and return status 4 of ureadhahead
<oxymoron> penguin42: I have tried almost everything
<deanus> I didnt realise chromium was in lucids main repos..mmmm
<penguin42> oxymoron: Yeh ureadahead gives that error for lots of people - but I don't think that's a big problem; I don't think that's the reason for the freeze
<deanus> does it get updated inline with the ppa?
<oxymoron> penguin42: How to work around that freeze?
<penguin42> oxymoron: good question, is it a simple disc setup?
<oxymoron> penguin42: If you install clean copy of Lucid it seems to work but upgrade from Karmic to Lucid seem to be a problem
<un214> beats the heck outta me I did apt-get remove plymouth as soon as it showed up
<m1r> penguin42: theres plenty of errors it seems , libnewt0.52 package dosent exist... ext2-modules and efi-modules same error
<penguin42> oxymoron: This <- machine seems to have upgraded OK
<oxymoron> penguin42: I have another partition and can chroot into that partition and can remove and install packages back and forth but I dont know what to do.
<oxymoron> penguin42: I dont really know what the problem is.
<oxymoron> Well I have to go for now, I will be back :)
<penguin42> oxymoron: Do you run any encrypted stuff?
<phillw> oxymoron: status 4 from ureadahead is quite normal, plymouth stopping you booting is not that uncommon either.
<phillw> oxymoron: posts #514 & 515 here may help --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416872&page=52
<navetz> hey guys my upgrade process didn't go well
<eagles0513875> whats annoying me phillw on another not of plymouth is the cursed upgrade to lucid is failing for me
<eagles0513875> due to libplymouth2 and mountall
<navetz> i currently have no x system, no networking, and most of my packages have not been configured
<eagles0513875> navetz: i think oxymoron had a similar issue hehe
<navetz> can someone help me get my network up again so i can try to re-upgrade
<penguin42> navetz: Do you know what caused it to break
<phillw> eagles0513875: why are you atempting to upgrade to a 10.04 beta system ?
<eagles0513875> would like to test it out
<phillw> I may be mad, but I put it on its own partition
<navetz> penguin42: no I'm not sure, i think it just broke while upgrading
<phillw> a clean install is a better way of testing it.
<navetz> penguin42: something went wrong with the upgrade, i had to restart, and then nothing worked :(
<yofel> oxymoron: I had such a stuck boot while I still had plymouth installed on my desktop using the proprietary nvidia driver, what card do you have?
<penguin42> navetz: Don't suppose you know what went wrong?
<penguin42> did it just stop of what?
<navetz> penguin42: not really sure, it said it upgraded fine, but when i restarted none of the packages were configured.
<penguin42> navetz: Odd, do you have anything unusual about your system?
<navetz> all i have to work with is a terminal so when i restarted I tried to re-upgrade
<navetz> penguin42: sort of, i've been upgrading it for about 2 years now, its got lots of miscelanous stuff on it ... mail server, lamp server, etc..
<penguin42> ok, nothing too odd
<penguin42> navetz: OK, do an apt-get -f install    that should sort out any outstanding package configurations/upgrades
<penguin42> navetz: Is it purely a server install or do you run gnome as well?
<navetz> penguin42: running kde with compiz and lots of effects :)  I tried apt-get -f install and it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 597 not upgraded
<deanus> try aptitude safe-upgrade and full-upgrade
<navetz> penguin42: okay trying - this doesn't depend on having a network does it?
<navetz> there is a lot to upgrade but i don't have internet working on it
<m1r> navetz: you have all 597 packages DL already ?
<navetz> m1r: I think they are DLed but I am not sure
<penguin42> navetz: hmm why isn't your network working?  try doing initctl status network-manager
<navetz> penguin42: that returns the pid of my network manager
<penguin42> navetz: OK, so it is running - good
<navetz> penguin42: im guessing the upgrade broke my configs
<m1r> navetz: ifconfig
<navetz> m1r: i see eth1 - my wireless
<m1r> ip adress assigned ?
<plauclair> I can't get weather to show up, does anyone have this problem too ?
<navetz> m1r: no I don't think so, I don't see it
<patdk-wk> damn :)
<patdk-wk> usb drive was only going 3mbps, after closing firefox (using 3gigs ram), it's going 18mbps
<navetz> any ideas on how i can get internet working?
<penguin42> navetz: If you were on wired I'd just ifconfig an IP address and add a route to get you going, I don't know the command line foo for wireless though
<m1r> navetz: check for manual network setup :/ thats all i can help with, maybe someone here knows more
<navetz> penguin42: okay ill try to get a wired connectioon and come back
<navetz> penguin42: thanks
<penguin42> no problem - I prefer wired, you can SEE where your packets are going :-)
<dupondje> evening :)
<wolter> Hi, is anybody getting wireless networking due to a 'serious kernel problem'?
<symptom> Upgrading to Lucid on Borders Wi-Fi at about 1kbps!
<nick125> symptom: Maybe you should look into IPoAC (IP over Avian Carrier)
<pvandewyngaerde> i always automatically get logged in to gnome, i want to be able to choose,  editing the login manager options do not seem to work
<dutchie> :( my terminal's not transparent any more
<dutchie> also, defcon doesn't fullscreen properly
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi, anybody else but have "instant shutdown and reboot feature" all of a sudden?
<pvandewyngaerde> i  had it during my last boot
<Redhammer_the_Ol> what I mean is: no matter how terminal, gnome, gdm login screen as soon as I hit shutdown machine cold starts with boot screen and reboots this is on a vaio laptop
<switchgirl> sudo shutdown -h +25        going down for earth hour
<penguin42> Redhammer_the_Ol: Someone else was saying they got reboot instead of shutdown - report it against the 'linux' package
<xcv> greets! lobbed this question into the ubuntustudio room a couple of hours ago, no reply yet. ubuntustudio lucid 64bit beta1 (upgrade from karmic) my question -- package policykit-desktop-privileges is or is not included with the ubuntustudio lucid by default? trying to figure out if I need to report a bug.
<symptom> nick125, I have heard of IPoCP (IP over Carrier Pigeon) but not Avian Carrier, so the past few minutes have been spent traveling down the rabbit hole of April Fools RFCs... not to get off topic or anything... but in 1990 they updated the RFC with " IP over Avian Carriers with Quality of Service"
<penguin42> symptom: Yeh well if you're pigeon gets eaten it's not going to be very good for your VoIP signal is it?
<yofel> xcv: according to apt-cache the only packages that recommend polkit-d-priv are ubuntu-desktop and -netbook, so I don't think it's included
<nick125> symptom: Bahahah
<symptom> penguin42, nick125, even if it is pigeon hunting season IPoAC w/QoS would still be better than my att Uverse
<xcv> yofel: thanks. not a bug, then :)
<symptom> only 7 more days until my Lucid package downloads are complete.
<nonameNN> if im using beta, after ubuntu lucid is released i dont need to download the iso again right, i just apply the upgrades and thats it, is it correct?
<yofel> nonameNN: yes
<nonameNN> ok thanks
<oxymoron> yofel: I have a nVidia GeForce 7950 GT, you?
<yofel> oxymoron: 7300 GT
<oxymoron> penguin42: Oh and one strange thing is that I tried to remove plymouth and use usplash instead, same freeze ...
<oxymoron> yofel: You upgraded from KArmic to Lucid as well?
<yofel> nope, had to repartition and installed lucid somewhere around alpha2
<oxymoron> yofel: Alright and you use it on proprietary nvidia drivers, which version?
<yofel> nvidia current (195.36.15)
<yofel> I used an older version though last time I tried plymouth
<oxymoron> yofel: And I have been using alpha in VM environment, there it works but now on my "stable" it doesnt
<flansuse> Is the Lucid Netbook Remix going to use the same kernel as the standard Lucid desktop installation?
<oxymoron> yofel: 8.1-1 of plymouth should be the stable one I heard, but not for me though.
<flansuse> Or will it used a modified kernel, optimized for netbooks / Atom processors?
<flansuse> I believe with the Jaunty Netbook Remix, it still used the -default kernel.
<oxymoron> yofel: And I use same nvidia-current. Do you combine it with nvidia-glx-185 as well? :)
<oxymoron> phillw: I have tried to remove plymouth but same error, I dont think its plymouth for me that doesnt work, something else.
<yofel> oxymoron: haha, you can safely remove 185, that's a transitional package
<oxymoron> yofel: Alright :)
<yofel> oxymoron: haven't tried plymouth since quite a while to be honest, maybe I'll try it at some point again
<yofel> (beta2 probably)
<oxymoron> Btw, what about this problem: "/usr/sbin/plymouth-set-default-theme: not found"
<penguin42> yofel: Seems to work here
<duanedesign> Hello all! anyone had any issues with firefox? Or know of an issue that has arisen because of recent updates?
<oxymoron> penguin42: Did you came up with some kind of solution for the freeze thing I told you about before?
<penguin42> oxymoron: Doesn't freeze for me
<penguin42> duanedesign: I'm getting firefox crashes on some flash pages
<flansuse> It will be the same kernel used in both Lucid and Lucid NBR?
<yofel> oxymoron: that not found error should have been fixed I think...
<yofel> or did they fix something else...
<Leif> In an attempt to get my sound card working, I came upon this webpage: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/amd64/linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic/download
<oxymoron> penguin42: Its weird, I reach grub2 first, choose 2.6.32-17 kernel then it goes black for some seconds then it shows me some rules for my logitech keyboard and rzer mouse, after that I got status code 4 from udev like 4 times and then the blinker "_" just freeze and nothing happens
<yofel> flansuse: I think yes (generic)
<Redhammer_the_Ol> lief what soundcard have you got
<Leif> linked to from this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/525149
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 525149 in alsa-driver "[Realtek ID 275] No audio Sony VAIO VPCs111FM Lucid A2" [Low,Confirmed]
<penguin42> oxymoron: Hmm not good, my guess is a graphics driver problem - what graphics card?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> leif I have a vaio E series (similar but not the same), have you tried using HDA-analyser ?
<Leif> Anyway, it won't let me run sudo apt-get install linux-backport-modules-lucid-generic, because:
<flansuse> yofel: It's a shame that array.org did not make a netbook kernel for Karmic, let alone Lucid (more than likely will be the case.)
<yofel> oxymoron: did you go searching for X on some other tty?
<Leif> Redhammer_the_Ol: No, where is that?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hang on will look for link
<oxymoron> penguin42: Nvidia 7950 GT
<Leif> Anyway, because it says: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Leif>   linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic: Depends: linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.32-17-generic but it is not installable
<Leif> E: Broken packages
<penguin42> oxymoron: I'd say if you can find a way to disable the existing Nvidia driver
<oxymoron> yofel: Its not even possible to change tty ...
<Redhammer_the_Ol> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9008912&postcount=8
<Leif> Redhammer_the_Ol: Thanks...
<Redhammer_the_Ol> I ran a sample sound file and then played with the settings
<oxymoron> penguin42: YEs I have chrooted that partition so I can remove and install packages on it ;)
<Redhammer_the_Ol> its a temporary fix but you could post you results against your bug
<penguin42> oxymoron: I'd take out any nvidia drivers and once you can get it booted add them back
<Leif> Redhammer_the_Ol: BTW, the headphone jack doesn't work.
<oxymoron> penguin42: Alright good idea I try that :)
<Cuppa-Chino> Leif, that is also something you could check with the analyser
<Leif> Cuppa-Chino: Okay, downloading now...
<Leif> Cuppa-Chino: Wow, okay, that's a lot of data, any suggestions where I should start looking?
<Cuppa-Chino> one sec
<Leif> There are two codecs btw
<duanedesign> penguin42: FF wont launch after the update this morning. firefox -P, creating a new profile, it will launch..once.
<penguin42> duanedesign: Launches OK here
<duanedesign> hmm. ok. thanks penguin42
<yofel> duanedesign: oh, you too? I use firefox -safe-mode; firefox to start it here
<Cuppa-Chino> Leif did you see the window I tried to open
<Leif> No, I didn't see you try to open a window.  But the app did
<Leif> Cuppa-Chino:
<Cuppa-Chino> I will ask for some code pasting ?
<Cuppa-Chino> I mean an IRC window
<Cuppa-Chino> try starting a conversation directly in IRC so we do not clog up this channel
<oxymoron> penguin42: Sorry to say, but same error ...
<Leif> Oh...I'm on irc in empathhy...maybe I did, give me a moment...
<Cuppa-Chino> try double clicking my name
<oxymoron> penguin42: ONe difference though, it changed resolution on the screen so the font became more clear :P
<penguin42> oxymoron: Yah progress; ish
<oxymoron> penguin42: Yeah one difference anyway :P Its exciting to make this work, I will continue until it work
<duanedesign> yofel: aha thank you
<yofel> duanedesign: I didn't have time yet, but you could ask for help at debugging in #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Sarvatt> oxymoron: try booting with blacklist=nouveau
<Sarvatt> oxymoron: do you have /usr mounted on a seperate partition?
<duanedesign> yofel: if i find anything i will let you know
<venger> how can i disable something in /etc/init/ say for example gdm -- i thought in the past i could do update-rc.d gdm disable but perhaps this is some evolution of upstart?
<h4f> venger:  I guess you can do something like stop mysql
<venger> h4f, how about making it stick across reboot?
<venger> this somewhat reminds me of /etc/event.d which doesn't exist but i don't remember the command to change the start on/stop on settings even for that
<h4f> venger: sudo sysv-rc-conf
<yofel> sysv-rc conf is for sysv scripts
<yofel> venger: if you want to make it stick across reboot edit the start on statement in the /etc/init/ script
<dutchie> hmm, this set of updates appears to be most buggy for me
<dutchie> :(
<venger> yofel, h4f thanks
<Volkodav> http://alexmak.net/blog/2008/06/27/bill-gates-struggles-with-windows/
<Volkodav> :-D
<guntbert> !ot | Volkodav
<ubottu> Volkodav: #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<dutchie> wow, how odd
 * dutchie files a bug
<Cuppa-Chino> short question has anybody got radeon mobilty hd5series working with FGLRX ?
<Cuppa-Chino> on amd64 system
<DanaG> venger: try commenting out the "start on" and "stop on" lines?
<venger> DanaG, i did, a reboot in process :)
<dutchie> what package should I file against for the mail indicator applet thingummy?
<penguin42> dutchie: Possibly indicator-messages ?
<dutchie> seems about right
<aboSamoor> is there any way to make evolution notify me of any coming emails as a background process ? I mean the window is closed as what empathy do ?
<Blue11> wow did your hear abount the newest ubuntu flame war?  over how file size is determined?
<penguin42> Is anyone seeing odd stuff in the notification area on laptops?  The battery icon keeps on coming and going, I've got a bit of a gap next to it and a strange grating at the end - anyone else?
<yofel> Blue11: that's not a flame war but an important step into the right direction
 * penguin42 is indifferent about it - but I'm sure having rules about when to use each type is going to break horribly
<Blue11> yofel: they are making too many bad deciisions -- first it was button placement, no this.  If SuSE weren't on the skids I'd go back to that.
 * yofel doesn't care either, unless IEC and SI get mixed up
<penguin42> yofel: I think the problem is where you have one thing in IEC it's not obvious whether it will fit on the space you have on your SI thing
<yofel> penguin42: exactly
<jammcq> I'm at a bugjam in detroit.  trying to get a 3g wireless device working on Lucid.  In the past, i had to edit a hal file to make it work.  Now, I don't know what to edit, because hal is gone.  Is there a udev file somewhere?
<yofel> that's why they reverted it, as we won't be able to fix everything at the same time
<yofel> especially not in time for lucid
<duanedesign> yofel: do you use the Prism add-on?
<BUGabundo_dinner> I trully wish IRC was connection friendly, so I could suspend my laptop and then resume IRC without so much pain, lets all help save the World
<yofel> duanedesign: for some reason i don't remember it's installed here, yes
<DanaG> jammcq: check /usr/lib/udev/rules.d/
<duanedesign> yofel: i found the bug affecting me bug 546766  deleting the compatability.ini in the profile folder allows FF to start. Disabling Prism is the workaround
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546766 in firefox "firefox won't load after new kernel" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546766
<Bittarman> BUGabundo, if you have access to a dedicated server / VPS, you could always set up ZNC / psyBNC
<DanaG> but if you edit a file, copy it to /etc/udev/rules.d/ first.
<Bittarman> it would be pretty seamless then
<jammcq> DanaG: sadly,  my /usr/lib/udev directory is empty
<yofel> duanedesign: I'll test it
<DanaG> ah, /lib/udev/
<DanaG> not /usr/lib/
<drbobb> support for my old laptop's video is still fully broken in lucid, it's been nroken since intrepid and I guess it won't be fixed
<drbobb> nroken -> broken
<BUGabundo> Bittarman: would still meant to have a machine running !
<Bittarman> BUGabundo, sure... A machine..
<Bittarman> I did not "if you have access to a...."
<Bittarman> s/not/note
<Blue11> drbobb: have you tried backporting?
<yofel> duanedesign: seems to work for now, thanks!
<duanedesign> yofel: great! if you get a chance might want to click the 'affecting me' link/button on the bug
<drbobb> Blue11: I was sort of hopeful because the X11 driver from the ppa more or less works for me, when used in combo with the kernel framebuffer
<drbobb> works in karmic that is
<drbobb> but I just tried the beta installer and it is utterly no-worky
<Blue11> drbobb: I had issues in 9.10 with my netbook's wlan card, and had to backport to solve the issues
<drbobb> Blue11: I'm sure I'll solve it for myself some way or another, but the installer will give a rude surprise to any unexpecting beginner
<Blue11> drbobb: true dat
<drbobb> both text mode and X11 are totally corrupted
<drbobb> and it used to work pretty well in hardy, *sigh*
<Leif> My laptop crashed, and when I restarted it, the indicator applet in the gnome-bar (the one with the envalope), doesn't have a menu anymore, although the applications work when I start them from the applications menu.  Has anyone had this trouble before?
<drbobb> what's frustrating is that this bugginess has been reported many times before
<drbobb> just look at the long list of bugs under xorg-video-sis
<penguin42> ah, sis
<Ian_Corne> anyone with an ati card here?
<drbobb> well guess it's time to scrap this piece of junk
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Yep
<Ian_Corne> My jockey menu still doesn't show the fglrx driver
<Ian_Corne> same for you?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Let me look
<henke> why does the plymouth boot splash only show for some second before gdm starts? I am using the nouveau driver. Do I need another framebuffer driver before nouveau kicks in?
<Ian_Corne> henke: because it boots to fast?
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: Yeh, if I go to Hardware Drivers it says 'No proprietary drivers are in use on this system and doesn't offer any
<lontra> hi two questions, is the bbc iplayer plugin thingy for totem not working in lucid? also i have an intel card and my screen occasionally flickers and i have no plymouth theme during boot only shutdown
<lontra> i guess that's three ;)
<henke> Ian_Corne, no, most of the bootup process passes before, with no framebuffer
<lontra> also i think lucid is a huge step in the right direction for ubuntu ... it looks slick and works well already
<Ian_Corne> Am I wrong to think that there should be one listed penguin42 ?
<Ian_Corne> I thought canonical got the pre-release ?
<drbobb> ehm, as I  pointed out above, lucid does not work for me at all and will not work w/o some major hacking
<penguin42> Ian_Corne: I'd have expected one - even though I use the free driver OK - maybe it's not available yet?
<Ian_Corne> I don't know
<drbobb> not that I'm asking anyone to fix it for me, just let's not get too optimistic
<Cuppa-Chino> jockey does not show the fglrx for me either
<hassanakevazir> lontra, I remember reading somewhere that bbc has cut off open source software access to their streams
<Cuppa-Chino> but more worrying it segfaults after manual install
<Cuppa-Chino> this is on mobility hd5650. has anyonle got that or another mobility hd5xxx card working with the 10,4 pre-catalyst
<lontra> hassanakevazir: really? totally lame :P
<lontra> yeah cause it tells me can not connect to server
<lontra> i really liked that :(
<hassanakevazir> lontra, oh, no not that, it should be only for video players
<hassanakevazir> lontra, vide streams*
<hassanakevazir> Actually I just tried right now, I can't connect  at all either, even for radio
<DanaG> hmm, new fglrx can't be activated.
<DanaG> SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Cuppa-Chino> danag do not do it via jockey
<Cuppa-Chino> jockey somehow does not work
<Cuppa-Chino> have you tried manually via synaptic
<DanaG> and if I just plain install it, xorg can't find the fglrx module.
<Cuppa-Chino> hmm
<DanaG> I have the packages already installed... but it's not using them.
<Ian_Corne> Version: 2:8.721-0ubuntu5 (fglrx-amdcccle)
<Ian_Corne> is that the version I want?
<Ian_Corne> Version: 2:8.721-0ubuntu5 (fglrx)
<DanaG> aticonfig command is not in path, also.
<Nandou> Hello, I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install the Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I was unable to install it so far as I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver which was resolved by using the "nomodeset" option but I can't go past the "b43-phy0 Error: found unsupported PHY". I have tried different options without any luck so far, does anyone have an idea on how I could install 10.
<lontra> hassanakevazir: oh ok
 * Cuppa-Chino taking 5 to be frustrated by gbrainy
<Nandou> I'am actually trying to find a way to blacklist the b43 driver from the liveCD so I can install ubuntu...
<DanaG> ah, had to add /usr/lib/fglrx/xorg/modules into xorg.conf modulepath.
<DanaG> now, however, it's failing somewhere different.
<Leif> Does anyone know if there is an options menu for the indicator applet?
<Leif> In the gnome-terminal
<DanaG> now libatiuki.so.1 is missing.
<Leif> I ask because it appears to have broken.
<hassanakevazir> nah, it seems to be one of those wacky designs thingies that gives less options to users?
<penguin42> DanaG: Someone had that the other day, remove your /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 which gets left behind by frglx
<Cuppa-Chino> ok (despite my better judgement) I will just blankly try and install fglrx again
<DanaG> I'm trying to use fglrx, actually.
<DanaG> It's not installing properly, though.
<hassanakevazir> Nandou, you can try installing from the alternative cd and repairing it later from command line
<DanaG>  /usr/lib/xorg/extra-modules/ -- what a weird path.
<DanaG> ah, fixed it.
<DanaG> had to purge fglrx-amdcccle and fglrx, and then reinstall them.
<vish> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Lucid/ABetterThemeForLucid
<vish> lol^
<Hellow> vish: Nice theme name.
<vish> Hellow: "wasnt me" though ;)
<Hellow> Contributions
<Hellow> The designer of the "amateur" theme, which I don't know who is
<navetz> can someone help me fix my computer
<vega> !ask | navetz
<ubottu> navetz: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Hellow> navetz: That's a very vague question. What's wrong with it?
<navetz> sorry i didn't mean to press enter
<navetz> during the upgrade process everything broke
<Hellow> Errors?
<navetz> and now i don't have internet on my laptop either to fix the packages
<navetz> says no dhclient
<yofel> navetz: can you use a wired connection or configure the network by hand?
<Hellow> navetz: Execute in a terminal: "ls /usr/bin | grep dhclient"
<Hellow> Without the quotes.
<Hellow> Tell me if there's output or not.
<navetz> yofel: i am using a wired connection and i have tried to configure by hand
<navetz> Hellow: okay give me 1 sec i was just rebooting to test
<yofel> Hellow: dhclient should be /sbin/dhclient btw
<Hellow> Actually, that's correct.
<Hellow> navetz: Correction, execute "ls /sbin/ | grep dhclient"
<Nandou> Hello, I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install the Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I was unable to install it so far as I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver which was resolved by using the "nomodeset" option but I can't go past the "b43-phy0 Error: found unsupported PHY". I have tried different options without any luck so far, does anyone have an idea on how I could install 10.
<Nandou> I think I could boot my computer by blacklisting the b43 module
<Nandou> but I have no idea if that's possible on a liveCD
<navetz>  hello yes it shows dhclient and dhclient-script
<yofel> Nandou: I think Sarvatt mentioned something like adding 'blacklist=<module>' to the kernel boot line before
<Hellow> navetz: Then execute "sudo /sbin/dhclient"
<Nandou> yofel: Okay I will try that
<xguru> http://www.pastebin.org/126285
<xguru> ooppss....well any help with that?
<navetz> Hellow: looks like dhclient is a sym link to dhclient3, and i don't have dhclient
<navetz> i mean i don't have dhclient3 ***
<guntbert> !here | xguru
<ubottu> xguru: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<yofel> navetz: do you have 'dhcp3-client' installed?
<xguru> trying to make my cd/dvd drive write +RW as dvd-rom
<navetz> yofel: I use to, but during my upgrade to lucid things broke
<yofel> navetz: do you have 'network-manager' installed?
<Nandou> what's the name of the b43 module in lucid? bcm43xx b43legacy or just b43... ?
<olga_> guys, i cant launch startupmanager , heres what i get, anyone any suggestions? sudo apt-get install zlib1 zlibc
<Sarvatt> Nandou: that b43 error wouldn't stop the boot, it probably just happens its the last thing shown before whats actually stopping it kicks in. try booting with blacklist=nouveau to see if it works right and install nvidia-current which will blacklist nouveau when its installed. there's no point booting nouveau with nomodeset since there is no non-KMS nouveau support in the X driver anyway. removing splash from the command line might fix it as well
<olga_> ah no, this : http://pastebin.com/0AeMbdvK
<Nandou> Sarvatt: I will try right now
<navetz> yofel: im not sure, I think so.
<navetz> yofel: is there a way to reconfigure it?
<yofel> navetz: then something's not right, n-m should depend on dchp3-client
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Hi, sorry about the delay I recently watched a movie :P I have tried booting after removing the package nouveau but doesnt work.
<navetz> yofel: things broke when i was upgrading. right now i can't get into X and nothing is upgraded properly
<yofel> navetz: did you at least start with 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: And what did you mean with /usr mounted on another partition?
<Sarvatt> Nandou: you need to install bcmwl-kernel-source for your wireless device to work though, it should be available in hardware drivers after you make it to the desktop
<navetz> yofel: yes but that does nothing
<yofel> navetz: ok, do you have *some* network connection on that system?
<navetz> yofel:  when i do aptitude safe-upgrade lots of things show up but i have no network connection to fix it
<Sarvatt> oxymoron: removing the nouveau package doesn't really do anything to fix your problem, you have a kernel module automatically loading thats not in a seperate package you can remove
<navetz> yofel: no, no network connection is workign at all on the system
<yofel> navetz: ok, do you have access to a wired connection?
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Alright, how do I blacklist nouveau then in the kernel on bootup?
<navetz> yofel: yes it is plugged in currently
<yofel> navetz: ok, then let's do it the manual way
<navetz> yofel: sure
<Sarvatt> boot with blacklist=nouveau, you can hold shift while booting, select the kernel in grub and press e, scroll down to where you see quiet splash and add blacklist=nouveau after it
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Sorry to ask but never done anything like that, what does the shift holding does?
<Cuppa-Chino> here goes fglrx and another segfault ? fingers crossed
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Btw, idsnt it possible to just use dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc and there in the boot command line add blacklist=nouveau?
<Sarvatt> it lets you pick options in grub instead of silently booting ubuntu, ya wont need to do that if you  have another OS installed and see the grub menu now though
<yofel> navetz: do you roughly know how your network is configured? (IP address of your router and the IP address that you usually get)
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Ah cool, always good to now :)
<navetz> yofel: yes, i usually get 192.168.0.100
<yofel> navetz: ok, then please run 'sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces' and adjust eth0 to your wired interface, address is your IP and gateway is the routers IP http://paste.ubuntu.com/402589
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Or maybe that not good, because it could break something. Ill try the blacklist=nouveau then :) Btw, do you know if nouveau stands for something, or why just that name/word?
<DanaG> actually, if you just want to get it up temporarily, you can sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.100
<Sarvatt> you can add options to have grub use by default by editing /etc/default/grub, the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" just add it to the end like GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash whatever" and sudo update-grub afterwards. I dont know why nouveau isnt getting blacklisted for you though if you have the nvidia proprietary drivers installed, the only situation where thats happening that I have seen are if /usr is mounted on a sepa
<Sarvatt> rate partition
<penguin42> yofel: Will that work if it's ever been NM'd ?
<yofel> navetz: the paste has my servers setup here
<DanaG> sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1  (or .0.254, if that's the router).
<yofel> penguin42: /etc/network/interfaces has a higher priority than NM
<DanaG> and then edit /etc/resolv.conf to add nameserver 192.168.0.1.
<penguin42> yofel: Ah OK, I've had bad experiences mixing them
<DanaG> If dhclient doesn't exist... you can now install it. =þ
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: If it works, what should I do? And if not, what then? :P
<yofel> navetz: can you try what DanaG said, that might be actually faster right now
<navetz> yofel: okay, im going to check to see what my netmask and gateway are
<navetz> yofel:  ohh okay ill do what DanaG said
<DanaG> what
<DanaG> what's your router? .0.1, or .0.254?
<navetz> DanaG: .0.1
<DanaG> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (used by debian/xserver-xephyr/usr/bin/Xephyr).
<DanaG> argh
<yofel> navetz: where are you now?
<Nandou> Sarvatt: "blacklist=nouveau" didnt do the job, It
<Cuppa-Chino> hooray it did not work
<Nandou> It's still stuck
<navetz> yofel: i am trying to add nameserver to the route.conf right now
<DanaG> er, note to self: don't do dpkg-buildpackage while upgrading a package's build-deps.
<Nandou> Sarvatt: But I receive the message [drm] nouveau 0000:02:00: PRAMIN flush timeout" wich I didnt receive with nomodeset
<Cuppa-Chino> danag were you trying for the fgrlx ?
<navetz> DanaG, yofel, it worked I have internet :)
<DanaG> I got mine working -- had to purge and reinstall the two fglrx packages.
<Nandou> either the blacklist=nouveau doesn't really work or I don't put it at the right place!
<yofel> navetz: :) then aptitude should work now
<DanaG> now I'm building an updated xorg with the don't-do-the-stupid-readback-from-video-ram patch.
<Cuppa-Chino> danag which card ?
<Cuppa-Chino> and which manufacturer of the card
<DanaG> Mobility FireGL V5700 (HD3650, RV635).
<navetz> yofel: alright, ill do safe-upgrade, sounds like the right thing?
<Cuppa-Chino> k, I keep getting segfaults ? did you have those ?
<yofel> navetz: for now yes
<Sarvatt> Nandou: did you add it just after quiet splash?
<Nandou> [...]initrd.lz blacklist=nouveau
<Nandou> that's how I added it
<Nandou> I removed the quiet splash --
<bsmith093> does anyone know how to fix a update error involving the partition suddenly becoming a read only drive
<penguin42> bsmith093: Is it still in that state?
<bsmith093> ye
<bsmith093> yes
<penguin42> bsmith093: Do a dmesg and look at the errors it should show the errors that led up to that happening
<bsmith093> i am running jaunty off a live cd the lucid system is unbootable
<penguin42> oh, so you've rebooted ? What happened before that
<bsmith093> i was updating it said something about ia32 i think
<bsmith093> and then it said the system was readonly
<bsmith093> segfaulted
<bsmith093> and dpkg configure -a was no help
<bsmith093> should i just install with todays build
<penguin42> bsmith093: That's not good, if the filesystem went read-only it normally means there was an IO error or filesystem corruption on the drive being written to
<bsmith093> i rebooted and it hung on a fsck
<bsmith093> saying filesystem corrupted
<bsmith093> but i checked it with gparted in the jaunty cd i have and it didnt say anything about errors
<penguin42> bsmith093: Does smart show any errors? (smartctl -a )
<bsmith093> how do i check now
<bsmith093> im not running that partition
<penguin42> bsmith093: From your CD do smartctl -a /dev/sda (if /dev/sda is your hard drive)
<Nandou> Sarvatt: The "[drm] nouveau PRAMIN flush timeout error mesage does not show up at the same place thought, without blacklist=nouveau it happen right after the usb, with blacklist=nouveau it happen after the b43-phy0 ERROR
<oxymoron> Sarvatt: Hmm, I couldnt find quiet splash when pressed e and edited commandline for boot kernel, but I tried blacklist=nouveau and same error still. I am not sure it is nouveau, plymouth or nvidia at all.
<Nandou> oxymoron: are you also trying to boot a macbook?
<oxymoron> Nandou: No, a normal PC ;)
<Nandou> oxymoron: yeah... I miss my old dell right now
<oxymoron> Nandou: Hehe :P Why so?
<Nandou> oxymoron: cant's even boot from USB with thoses expansives piece of crap
<bsmith093> so what output of smartctl do u want to know
<penguin42> bsmith093: What does it say in the 'SMART Error Log' or 'SMART Self-test log structure'
<oxymoron> Nandou: Hahahaham lol xD Thats the price you have to pay for Apples products, software incompatibilities like Itunes or in your case cant boot from USB sticks :P
<penguin42> bsmith093: Or just pastebin the whole thing
<bsmith093> smart error log version 1
<bsmith093> no errors logged
<bsmith093> and under log structure is a bunch of completeed without error
<penguin42> bsmith093: OK, that's good - it means the drive thinks it's probably OK (unless any of the numbers have gone above threshold) - but that should mean the reason it went read-only wasn't a failing drive
<bsmith093> so should i just burn todays build
<bsmith093> and reinstall
<penguin42> bsmith093: So you can fsck the fielsystem that's there, hope it fixes enough to then try and fight with whatever mess it's left or reinstall - it's safest to reinstall if you can
<bsmith093> ok
<penguin42> bsmith093: who knows what mess it's left it in - but it would be good to know why it went read-only - keep a look out for anything odd
<bsmith093> oh um under type there are a lot of old age and prefail
<bsmith093> this system is only 2 years old
<penguin42> bsmith093: As long as there isn't anything in the 'WHEN_FAILED' field you're OK
<bsmith093> should i be worried
<bsmith093> ok thanx
<bsmith093> btw where can i get the latest build
<oxymoron> Nandou: Do you have any ideas how to boot Lucid, or do you have to wait until 8 april for next beta?
<penguin42> bsmith093: Watch for 'reallocated_sector_ct' or similar that should always be 0 (or low if it loses the occasional one)
<Nandou> oxymoron: I'm running in the same problem as you with the nouveau driver
<bsmith093> reallocated sector ct is 200
<oxymoron> Nandou: It feels like I have tried everything and I will NOT remove all my apps and settings for a clean install of a beta that maybe not work anyway :P
<penguin42> bsmith093: Hmm - can you put the whole thing into a pastebin?
<bsmith093> sure how
<penguin42> (you have 6 mins - because then I go and watch Heroes!)
<Nandou> oxymoron: I'm trying the liveCD to install lucid ..
<oxymoron> Nandou: Its really strange, it just freeze and I have tried remove nouveau, plymouth, different things.
<guntbert> !pastebin | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oxymoron> Nandou: I wanted to upgrade my karmic to lucid ... to solve problems in karmic and got other errors instead xD
<Nandou> oxymoron: but in your case cant you just add blacklist=nouveau in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file?
<Nandou> oxymoron: "blacklist nouveau" in fact... no "="
<bsmith093> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/402599/
<bsmith093> thats really cool btw
<bsmith093> keeps people from pastebombing
<oxymoron> Nandou: Yeah I could try that one, I havent tied that I am not that skilled yet but soon I will understand more and more :P
<bsmith093> penguin42 http://paste.ubuntu.com/402599/
<Nandou> oxymoron: Do you want to try?
<penguin42> bsmith093: Yeh I think that's fine - the 'raw_value' for the reallocated are zero - that's a happy drive
<bsmith093> ok then'
<bsmith093> so its not going to up and die anytime soon
<oxymoron> Nandou: Yes sure, I have two backup ways anyhow, for the moment I use LiveCD but I also have a parallell partition if my stable on *** up sort of speak, which it has xD Its quite annoying grub2 overwrite them depending on which one I used update-grub last on xD
<penguin42> bsmith093: Well, it's currently happy - what it does the millisecond after you put critical data on it is anyones guess :-)
<bsmith093> good point
<bsmith093> so anyway whats the link for the most recent build of lucid
<Nandou> oxymoron: But you are trying to boot your installed system, not just a liveCD right?
<oxymoron> Nandou: Exactly what does modprobe and blacklist do? If I blacklist nouveau, does that mean the module doesnt load on kernel init?
<penguin42> bsmith093: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<bsmith093> thans
<oxymoron> Nandou: yes of course
<Nandou> oxymoron: well, I tryed blacklist=nouveau on my own computer and it look like it's being loaded anyhow
<Nandou> oxymoron: that's why I think it would be better in your case to blacklist using the blacklist.conf file
<oxymoron> Nandou: Strange, well I try that and see if it helps someway. But even if it do, what should I do once I get inside? :D
<Nandou> oxymoron: you mean?? with ubuntu?
<oxymoron> Nandou: When I suceed to boot into Kubuntu Lucid Beta1 I mean ;)
<oxymoron> Nandou: Hmm I wonder if it is any difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu in bootup
<gringochapin> Hi all, we discussed it some in the #ubuntu-locoteams chan, but I thought I'd ask in here.  Any ideas on why hardware testing through the GNome "system testing" util is failing when trying to submit results?
<Nandou> oxymoron: You want to know how to setup the drivers or just how to use ubuntu?
<oxymoron> Nandou: I know how to use ubuntu ... lol. I mean if I get inside should I update, change some settings or anything? :P
<brainproxy> upgraded my netbook to the beta, installed gvim and noticed there's no icon for it that got added to the main apps menu
<brainproxy> easy way to add that?
 * oxymoron is brb
<yofel> gringochapin: try asking in #ubuntu-testing
<Nandou> oxymoron: I don't know! If you have a nvidia card you might want to find another nvidia driver for your video card..
<gringochapin> Will do.
<Nandou> oxymoron: wireless... etc..
<gringochapin> yofel: thanks.
<randomusr> updates broke some things
<randomusr> Flash player is funky, my twn key doesn't work, and moving between windows is crap at best
<randomusr> what happened?
<yofel> brainproxy: do you have 'vim-gui-common' installed?
<ddelony> How is battery life on an EEE PC with 10.04 compared with the last version?
<brainproxy> yofel: i installed gvim
<brainproxy> from cmd line
<brainproxy> then undid that
<brainproxy> and did it through the gui software panel
<brainproxy> yes, the pkg you named is installed
<yofel> brainproxy: what I mean is, dpkg -S tells me: vim-gui-common: /usr/share/applications/gvim.desktop
<yofel> that should be the menu entry
<randomusr> does anyone know why recent updates would break any functionality on 10.04?
<yofel> randomusr: it's beta (ok, sry) when did you update the last time?
<randomusr> friday morning or last night
<randomusr> very recent anyway
<randomusr> yofel, is there a way to remove the latest updates?
<yofel> nope (well you could check the dpkg log to find the package names and hope that you still have the old .deb files /var/cache/apt/archives)
<mozmck2> how do you set up IRC in empathy?  I can't find it at all in lucid
<randomusr> yuck
<arand> mozmck2: setup another account first, then IRC, (stupid, indeed)
<mozmck2> yuck, I don't have another account to setup
<mozmck2> I hate all the social networking stuff on the internet
<KDesk> hi, how is the lucid stability, specialy with KDE?
<arand> mozmck2: And empathy isn't really meant for IRC at all.
<Nandou> On a MacBookPro5,3 , I can't boot the liveCD to install ubuntu lucid lynx, I receive the message : "[drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PRAMIN flush timeout". With the option "blacklist=nouveau" the boot process is being interrupted by the same error message but it's not happening at the same place, without blacklist it happen right after the USB detection and with blacklist it happen after : "init: unreadahead-other main p
<Nandou> while reading I found the option rdblacklist wich I thought could solve my problem but it didnt and I'm still stuck at that point
<oxymoron> Nandou: I reached success now, it was something like set gfxpayload and quiet splash was removed in kernel command line xD
<oxymoron> Nandou: But I got the plymouth video thing, really awesome except that it doesnt finish the preloader and continue to my desktop xD
<arand> oxymoron: mind sharing steps&syntax for gfxpayload?
<oxymoron> arand: set gfxpayload = keep, that line I removed ... because it were inside in grub and kernel boot. But you go into grub, highlight your kernel, press e key on keyboard and then you can edit the command for boot kernel, there no gfxpayload should be as it were for me and quiet splash must be added. Not sure if it was only for me, but it aint work before thats for sure
<mozmck2> arand: then pidgin is still *way* better than empathy :)
 * oxymoron will brb and try to boot again with nvidia and nouveau turned on.
<ddecator> can someone please ping me a sec? i'm trying to test something
<yofel> ddecator: ping
<ddecator> yofel: thanks...didn't work =\
<monkey_dust> what does /etc/network/interfaces look like, for static IP addrz
<monkey_dust> what does /etc/network/interfaces look like, for static IP address, without network manager -- google did not show working solutions - hints & tips?
<yofel> monkey_dust: here's what I have here http://paste.ubuntu.com/402589/
<monkey_dust> yofel, specifically for wireless -- eth0 works
<yofel> oh, don't you need wpa_supplicant for that too?
<monkey_dust> idd, i read that, but is it mandatory or optional?
<yofel> don't know, sry
<monkey_dust> don't be, nor do i
<yofel> If I'm not mistaken wpa_supplicant is used to connect to the AP
<DanaG> wpa_supplicant handles encryption stuff.
 * oxymoron wants to know what to do if plymouth and almost everything work but the loadbar freeze after awhile and goes really really slow and doesnt continue to my desktop afterwards?
<arand> Odd Bug #549919 , anyone for confirming/defirming?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549919 in gnome-panel "active items in window list miscoloured by overlaps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549919
<Blue11> arand: are you using an nvidia card?
<arand> Blue11: Indeed I am, driver related?
<Blue11> arand: I've heard ther are problems with the nvidia drivers for lucid -- I am using the stock ati driver on this machine
<arand> Blue11: However this was seen in a virualbox...
 * Blue11 is not smart enough to run virtualbox
<arand> Blue11: Would be great if you could test on ATI, to see if it is driver-related then ;)
<Blue11> arand: yeah that's too advanced for me...
<arand> Blue11: easiest way to get an active window is to start a download in FF and unfocus as it completes.
<Blue11> arand: no idea what you mean by "unfocus"
<arand> s/item/window\ list\ item/
<arand> Blue11: click another window as to not have the download window in the foreground/as the currently active window.
<Blue11> I;ve had no issues with that...
<arand> Blue11: And you've tried?
<Blue11> arand: not recently but i can
<Blue11> arand: yah no problems
<arand> Blue11: no half-colouring seen?
<Blue11> arand: no
<DanaG> argh, fglrx keeps causing "X server caught in a loop"
<DanaG> http://pastebin.com/m82R42M3
<Blue11> what is a plymouth theme?
<arand> Blue11: Hmm, mind adding a comment on the bug noting that, and that you have an ATI card?
<Blue11> yeah let me scroll up and see if I can find the link
<arand> Blue11: Aw, you didn't look at the nice video I made :(
<Blue11> done
<Blue11> i dont know what an ogv file is
<trevor> Hey, I was just wondering what version of lucid lynx is currently available. I heard that it was goign to be released in April, but that there are betas available or something?
<arand> Blue11: ogg video, should be playable from ubuntu straight out...
<Blue11> i can try no guar. I have the codecs for it.
<arand> !topic | trevor
<ubottu> trevor: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<trevor> Ok thanks.
<arand> trevor: Sorry I was guessing that command would actually print the topic... rather than be accusing.
<trevor> Oh no problem.
<trevor> I'm excited to try out lucid lynx. I'm wondering if upgrading from Koala would be a good move, because I had problems with wireless when I first installed it, and would like to avoid that.
<trevor> I'm also excited to see the new look. I heard that not much was changing, but the "human" focus on orange was going to be changed.
<arand> But yea, first beta, second to come on
<arand> April 8th
<oxymoron> trevor: I would NOT recommen upgrade from Karmic ;)
<oxymoron> not yet anyway
<brianherman> how come whenever I do apt-get upgrade lucid
<trevor> Ya I"ll probably just do a fresh install and deal with it.
<brianherman> something breaks
<trevor> That's always safest.
<BUGabundo> brianherman: welcome to DEVEL
<brianherman> oh
<brianherman> ok
<brianherman> so dont do that
 * BUGabundo checks for updates
<arand> BUGabundo: What video driver are you on for Lucid?
<BUGabundo> nvidia blob
<arand> BUGabundo: And do you see Bug #549919 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549919 in gnome-panel "active items in window list miscoloured by overlaps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549919
<BUGabundo> no
<DanaG> argh, damnit... I updated packages, and it FORCIBLY changed my button settings.... AGAIN.
<DanaG> I had already changed them back to the way I wanted them.
<arand> I have it in both vbox and with nouveau afik.
<DanaG> ah, had to reapply Human theme to fix it.
<penguin42> anyone got any idea how ubuntu-bug knows which web browser to use? It's trying to use one I removed
<BUGabundo> DanaG: yeah I get that sometimes
<penguin42> x-www-browser is working, so it's not that
<brianherman> my sound is broken in lucid i have a macbook pro 4,1
<DanaG> At least now it's per-theme.
<penguin42> ah - preferrred applications
<arand> penguin42: and the preferred application is set properly in gnome?
<arand> :D
<penguin42> arand: Interest really that x-www-browser doesn't use that
<brianherman> :(
<BUGabundo> brianherman: $ ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<BUGabundo> and ping crimsun in #ubuntu-audio-help
<brianherman> ok
<brianherman> cool
<brianherman> thanks
<lontra> i am curious if anyone gets flicker of X occasionally with the intel driver and whether they know how i can fix plymouth so that it displays a theme? it worked when i install beta1
<oxymoron> How da heck do you remove a package that try to use /usr/sbin/plymouth-set-default-theme when it should be deleted from dpkg? xD
<oxymoron> Like this: "/var/lib/dpkg/info/lubuntu-plymouth-theme.postrm: 34: /usr/sbin/plymouth-set-default-theme: not found"
<ZykoticK9> oxymoron, plymouth-set-default-theme is currently broken!  was working a day or so ago, but not after most recent updates
<yofel> oxymoron: oh, we had that yesterday... 'sudo chmod +x /usr/sbin/plymouth-set-sefault-theme'
<yofel> s/sefault/default/
<ZykoticK9> yofel, is that all you need to do to fix it?  wow, thats easy - thank you.
<yofel> ZykoticK9: that file should be empty, an empty executable file will be handled by the shell as an app returning exit code 0
<oxymoron> yofel: That file doesnt even exist? :P
<ZykoticK9> oxymoron, yofel doesn't exist on my system either
<yofel> oxymoron: oh, then 'touch <file>' first ^^
<oxymoron> ZykoticK9: Yes, but how to remove that package lubuntu-theme?
<ZykoticK9> oxymoron, i have no idea sorry
<brianherman> can i go back to ubuntu-9.10 alsa
<ZykoticK9> yofel, should we really create an empty file and make it executable?  is that going to help?
<yofel> ZykoticK9: that file will simply return true when executed, it won't break anything
<oxymoron> yofel: Thanks for your typo, I created wrong file because I copied yours xD
<yofel> oxymoron: sry ^^
<oxymoron> yofel: Its alright, just had to say it :P
<oxymoron> yofel: Btw, that fixed it, thank you :)
<DanaG> interesting... if I run furmark in wine, then trying to drag the window around will result in horrid lag and loopyness.
<oxymoron> yofel: Awesome hack to create the file so it try to use it but actually dont :P
<yofel> oxymoron: welcome to the world  of devel testing :P
<oxymoron> yofel: Hehe thank you :) Actually I am used to devel test, but yes this kind of testing is new to me :P
<trevor> Hey, I have heard a lot of people talking about the new look of ubuntu lucid lynx being really cool, and based on light, but all I have seen is a sort of purple background in videos and screen shots. Is the purple look the one they are talking about?
<oxymoron> yofel: Before I felt cool just to use apt-get and now I can use dpkg and make much more advanced stuff :P
<ZykoticK9> yofel, ok just to be clear - creating that file will solve some plymouth related issue, but won't actually let "sudo plymouth-set-default-theme --list" work correct?
<yofel> ZykoticK9: no, as that file will do exactly nothing
<yofel> that hack is only good to get dpkg working again
<ZykoticK9> yofel, ya ok - i didn't understand how a blank executable was going to do anything (but in the proper context i get it) thanks
<almoxarife> anyone having issues with the weather/temp showing on the clock on the panel??
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, isn't work at all for me
<almoxarife> ZykoticK9: was working before
<almoxarife> seems like it stopped after the last update
<ZykoticK9> almoxarife, i wouldn't know, just tried a day or so ago - and it hasn't worked for me
<FFForever> what is the difference from 8 -rw-r--r-- 1 and 4 -rw-r--r-- 1?
<almoxarife> anyone else having samba issues?
<penguin42> FFForever: if that's with an ls -ls then the 8 is a file that's about twice the size of the one with the 4
<FFForever> Ahhh
<gatlin> has anyone else had trouble with booting on amd64? I tried the live CD of Lucid Beta 1 (and the latest daily as of yesterday) and I cannot get past the splash screen.  Nothing will happen for 5 hours (as far as I checked)
<Ian_Corne> I'm running 64 bit atm gatlin
<Ian_Corne> installed with the beta 1 iso
<Ian_Corne> ati card
<Ian_Corne> intel cpu
<gatlin> ah, it's an ECS mobo (I know ...) with an nvidia chipset and an nvidia graphics card (Athlon 64 x2 4200+)
<gatlin> the parens meant CPU, not typing clearly
<histo> gatlin: No problems here
<histo> gatlin: can you boot in recovery mode?
<gatlin> I am away from the machine at the moment unfortunately, I was mainly checking to see if there was some known bug on certain architectures.  I saw similar complaints with Kubuntu Lucid beta if my skimming of launchpad was correct
<bjsnider> gatlin, nforce chipset?
<gatlin> I don't believe so
<bjsnider> "... with an nvidia chipset ..."
<bjsnider> what did you mean by that?
<gatlin> according to all the literature on the mobo it's all essentially nvidia parts
<bjsnider> nforce is what they call their chipset
<gatlin> oh, alright.  Well, then, yes :)
<bjsnider> it is often problematic on linux
<bjsnider> when choosing linux hardware, go all intel if possible
<gatlin> 9.10 works pretty well
#ubuntu+1 2010-03-28
<M0DCM_Dave> Any news on 10.04?
<Some_Person> Does anyone here speak Chinese by any chance? I need something translated
<rsk> M0DCM_Dave what kind?
<penguin42> Some_Person: Doesn't google language tools?
<M0DCM_Dave> I'd like to know if it now supports the Intel GMA500
<Some_Person> penguin42: How do I type this into Google Translator: http://i42.tinypic.com/2ahvbrr.jpg
<rsk> M0DCM_Dave easy way is to boot a nightly cd and chek
<penguin42> Some_Person: Ah
<arand> M0DCM_Dave: or virtualbox'it
<M0DCM_Dave> cheers, I don't even mind if they do backporting like they've done in 9.10
<yofel> arand: how does virtualboxin help with a driver test?
<M0DCM_Dave> dunno
<arand> Ah, didn't see the latter comment, yea liveCD is what to go for then..
<M0DCM_Dave> I'll give it a try on a weekly basis
<M0DCM_Dave> there's more than myself that has a netbook with the GMA500 chipset that are crying out for GMA500 support
<brianherman> so on the latest version of wubi
<brianherman> it formats every reboot
<brianherman> lol
<M0DCM_Dave> does it?
<brianherman> i just rebooted lucid wubi
<brianherman> it reinstalled everything
<brianherman> ...
<M0DCM_Dave> oh boy
<M0DCM_Dave> I've only been running Ubuntu since January, and I can say Billy "Bob" Gates is no match
<Nikola> ok, need some help.. 10.04 freezes seemingly on random moments.. and I can't do anythig than manual restart
<histo> What was your problem with 9.10?
<histo> btw
<histo> Nikola: ^^^^^^^^^
<M0DCM_Dave> mine??
<M0DCM_Dave> or his
<histo> his
<histo> sry
<M0DCM_Dave> it sounds like grafix
<Nikola> Well it just freezes same as 10.04....
<Nikola> and sound stucks in a loop
<Ian_Corne> are you sure it's not overheating?
<M0DCM_Dave> what card you running
<histo> Nikola: how old is your hardware?
<histo> Nikola: I know i've seen issues with power management due similiar stuff.
<Nikola> yes, it's not overheating.. graphic card is ATI radeon @ 512 GDDR3.. and hardvare is  new
<histo> Nikola: Try booting with acpi=off on the kernel line
<Nikola> how to do that?
<histo> Nikola: when you turn it on hold <shift> to get to the grub menu
<penguin42> Nikola: Is it really new? I mean have you had anything run stabily on it?
<histo> Nikola: Then move down to the most recent kernel and press the E key
<Nikola> windows 7 runs great on it...
<histo> penguin42: he said window 7 runs stable on it.
<Nikola> also windows xp
<penguin42> ok
<histo> Nikola: then append to the end of the line acpi=off
<lucian_> i'm getting no sound when trying to run pasuspender
<histo> Nikola: press enter to but see how it goes.
<histo> lucian_: lot of sound updates today I noticed
<lucian_> i've noticed this issue since yesterday
<histo> lucian_: have you done a dist-upgrade today?
<lucian_> but i've never used it before because i've been used to just shutting off pulseaudio
<Nikola> ok, I'll try that... and another thing I noticed, not really sure if it's relevant but the kern.log clears every data after the freezing thing happens...
<Nikola> because someone told me to post log from the time the freezing happens....
<histo> Nikola: who knows until you try.
<lucian_> i've tried pasuspender on every app i could think of and no sound
<lucian_> i've tried streaming radio in secondlife running pulseaudio and it sounds like a skipping cd
<lucian_> so i decided to use pasuspender instead, no sound in second life all together
<histo> lucian_: did you preform a dist-upgrade and grab the newest sound packages
<lucian_> yes i did
<lucian_> no emprovments
<lucian_> improvments*
<Blue11> lucian_: yeah sound still choppy here
<histo> lucian_: bug?
<lucian_> i still get the left side all distorded and scratchy, i have to go into tty1 before logging into gnome and do an also force-reload to get rid of the scratchy left side
<Blue11> lucian_: that sounds TOO familiar
<litropy> I've got "/ filesystem has errors [SIFM] w/ the niiiiice looking ner ubuntu load screen on my netbook's display right now. Random occurrence; had it suspended or hybernated (can't remember which), opened the lid, only had a blank screen and a cursor. Cold rebooted, and this is the result. My question is: Can I get it to go verbose in what it's doing right now?
<lucian_> when i log into gnome, pulseaudio is stuck, i can t shut it off
<Blue11> lucian_: i have to jiggle the volume control knob
<litropy> ]"
<litropy> new* gosh, sorry for the spelling errors.
<lucian_> i'm kinda upset that distros are intergrading pa more and more while pa and alsa are still not working right, together
<penguin42> litropy: the SIFM is an option of keys to press but I can't remember what they all are; M is maintenance I think, I can't rmeember the others
<ZykoticK9> lucian_, after you mentioned it i tried using pasuspender with audacious2 (changed output to alsa), and I too am getting no sound
<litropy> thank you, penguin42. All else: while I google, wanna save me time while I get the meanings?
<lucian_> i have to do alsa force-reload, but i can nolonger do it while logged into gnome because pulseaudio refused to shutdown
<lucian_> i even disabled autospawn for pa and it still restarts its self!
<lucian_> does anyone know of a really good soundcard that works will with alsa and pulseaduio?
<siddhartha> question: i was running a karmic installation.. i somehow managed to change change my release type to eeebuntu after adding some package repos.  Recently i added lucid repos. Is there any way to change the distribution release type ? lsb_release -a tells me im still running eeebuntu.
<lucian_> this intergraded one i've got just isn't making the grade
<penguin42> lucian_: See http://share.skype.com/sites/linux/   and search down for 'To disable'
<lucian_> penguin42: ok
<bsmith093> i am having a crapload of package configuration problems. is there a way to force all unconfigured packages to configure?
<lucian_> To disable auto-spawn, edit or create the file ~/.pulse/client.conf and add a line containing "autospawn = no" there.
<lucian_> i've done that and it still restarts regardless
<litropy> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/27/%23ubuntu-devel.txt
<bsmith093> also are there any torrents for the cd images they are downloading VERY slowly
<lucian_> see? i really disagree with the decision to make so pulseaduio stays locked on no matter what
<lucian_> that's very mac like
<penguin42> lucian_: It really should go if you put that autospawn = no in there
<yofel> bsmith093: dpkg --configure -a ?
<lucian_> penguin42: in lucid, it it restarts its self nomatter what
<bsmith093> i am having a crapload of package configuration problems. is there a way to force all unconfigured packages to configure?
<lucian_> the only way to keep it from respawning is to uninstall it along with all its dependencies
<bsmith093> yofel: tried that no go
<yofel> bsmith093: and if you mean the beta cd images, they are quite old now, you should use a daily
<ZykoticK9> I've started to get the non-text Plymouth using the nvidia-blob :)
<penguin42> lucian_: If it's ignoring the respawn flag then that sounds like a bug
<bsmith093> it just say errors were found
<yofel> bsmith093: and where does it fail?
<bsmith093> what do you mean
<lucian_> it's ignoring it
<litropy> okay all - I just successfully logged into my other partition. What fsck command shoould I run to check the damage?
<yofel> bsmith093: well, *what* error?
<bsmith093> un configured packages
<lucian_> if you can confirm it that would be great
<yofel> bsmith093: we had/have quite a broken plymouth package that could break other packages yesterday
<bsmith093> unmet dependencies package blah depends on foobar but foobar is not confugured
<bsmith093> so should i just install the newest daily
<bsmith093> this one is just 2 days old
<bsmith093> also what is plymouth ive been hearing alot about it
<penguin42> bsmith093: It's the boot splash these days
<yofel> bsmith093: where exactly does it fail? we can't help you without knowing the error message
<bsmith093> hold on ill pastebin it
<lucian_> also where can i shut off services?
<lucian_> like bluetooth and all that?
<bsmith093> http://pastebin.com/tLkw4f98
<lucian_> used to be an option in system -- administration --- services
<Nikola> ok I tried adding acpi=off on boot, but it still freezes :/
<lucian_> what happened to services?
<ZykoticK9> lucian_, it was removed in Karmic
<lucian_> wh
<lucian_> why?
<bsmith093> did anyone check it out yet
<yofel> bsmith093: lemme guess, your system crashed or you ran out of battery?
<lucian_> i liked it
<lucian_> can i get it back?
<ZykoticK9> lucian_, with the update to upstart i guess it hasn't been updated yet
<bsmith093> not to be pushy but if i should just install the latest daily please tell me
<Nikola> histo I tried your suggestion, it doesn't work... any other suggestions?
<lucian_> is there another way to shut down services?
<bsmith093> yofel: umm actually i closed the lid
<bsmith093> its a laptop
<bsmith093> so am i screwed
<bsmith093> or should i just install the daily fo today
<litropy> k, just fsck -n -v 'ed. Anyone want to help out before I just fix?
<yofel> bsmith093: yes, but exec format error is usually caused by the package scripts being empty files as their contents weren't synced to disk before the disk failed (I/O error, poweroff, crash, ...)
<bsmith093> yofel could u give me more detil please
<yofel> bsmith093: dpkg uses shell scripts to handle the configuration of the packages. when you install a package it unpacks the scripts and package contents and later configures the package. If now the system crashes the contents of the scripts will not yet be written to disk, only the metadata saying that the file exists...
<histo> Nikola: memtest?
<penguin42> yofel: But I thought that was also the reason it just got so slow was because it added sync's to stop that
<Nikola> done it.. shows it's ok....
<yofel> bsmith093: so when you try to configure the package later on dpkg will fail telling you that it can't execute the empty scripts
<histo> Nikola: and maybe searching the forums for your mobo cpu usually random lockups are power related.
<bsmith093> so is this fixable without a reinstall
<yofel> penguin42: yes, but that patch was reverted I think cause it was just TOO slow
<penguin42> yofel: Ah got you - it was grimly slow!
<histo> Nikola: maybe others would have suggestions but its goign to be really difficult to trouble shoot on a beta systme aswell. Could be multipile causes
<yofel> bsmith093: it is, a reinstall might be faster though. You'll find more information on bug 512096
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 512096 in dpkg "[MASTER] Exec format error : package failed to install/remove : installation/removal script returned error exit status 2" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/512096
<Nikola> haven't tried that... but if it's working normally with windows why wouldn't it work with linux. and btw. as I already said before I had the same problem on stable version of ubuntu that is 9.10
<bsmith093> also could someone PLEASE torrent the dailies i have a 1 mbit broadband connection and it dl ing at 200kb 47 minutes left
<litropy> k. well, that fixed it.
<litropy> thx all
<bsmith093> pardon me 10 mbit connection
<yofel> bsmith093: why don't  you just zsync them? (if you already have an image on your hdd)
<bsmith093> umm i dont have an image
<bsmith093> im dl ing one really slowly
<Nikola> histo I just noticed that almost always when it freezes I'm using flash, like on youtube etc.. could this be the problem?
<bsmith093> hey i just thought could i make an iso out of the disc i burned yesterday
<bsmith093> and zsync that
<bsmith093> or would that be a bad idea
<yofel> might work, but just downloading the torrent should be faster at this point
<bsmith093> yeah thanks but the download just picked up a lot
<bsmith093> now `800kb
<litropy> upgrading to daily is sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade, correct?
<litropy> ooh, new headers :P
<arand> litropy: lucid→lucid yep
<litropy> should I tell grub to update since new headers are being installed? I imagine it does so automatically, but just checking
<arand> litropy: should be done automatically, if needed.
<litropy> kthx
<litropy> gosh, this is a huge upgrade. You guys are working hard!
 * litropy says, at the risk of sounding naive.
<lucian_> how do i install an older version of gnome-volume-control? like 2.26?
<arand> lucian_: download from packages.ubuntu.com
<lucian_> one that doesn't rely on pulseaduio
<arand> lucian_: good luck... I had little when stripping pa before..
<lucian_> i'd like to file a bug report that pulseaudio restarts its self even if autospawn is set to no in /etc/pulse/client.conf
<yofel> lucian_: 'ubuntu-bug pulseaudio' ?
<BUGabundo> yofel: he as a file in ~
<yofel> didn't he set that to 'no' as well?
<lucian_> yofel: ok will do :)
<yofel> lucian_: what did you put in ~/.pulse/client.conf ?
<lucian_> just set autospawn to no
<lucian_> but pulseaudio is ignoring it for some reason
<yofel> hm
<lucian_> so when i do a pulseaudio --kill
<litropy> How do I get "Default" to auto-unlock upon initial bootup? I hate having to enter my pw every time.
<lucian_> it shuts off but right away starts up again
<litropy> There's no option for it in the dialogue
<lucian_> hmm it appears now its working
<lucian_> looks like autospawn was typoed as Autospawn
<lucian_> in the client.conf
<lucian_> well since im in a bug reporting mood, might as well report pasuspender giving no sound
<lucian_> oh one thing i wanted to ask, when i shut down pulseaudio to play something like second life, i lose the volume applet, but when i start pa back up, i still dont see the applet
<lucian_> how do i get the volume applet back up?
<daniskami> lucian_: gnome-volume-control-applet
<nishanth> my ubuntu has been crashing frequently today can anyone help me?
<lucian_> daniskami: it doesn't do anything
<lucian_> oh wait
<lucian_> its because i dont have pa running at the moment
<daniskami> lucian_: yes, it relies on pulseaudio
<daniskami> lucian_: I don't know if it survives killing and restarting pulse
<lucian_> it doesn't
<lucian_> but it should
<lucian_> i dont like fact that it now relies on pulseaduio to run
<lucian_> i'd prefer the older gnome-volume-control-applet
<lucian_> the one that used alsa
<nishanth> my lucid has been freezing a couple of time today. can anyone help me with this?
<lucian_> unless there's an alternative
<lontra> how can i stop ubuntu one from syncing? i click stop syncing folder but it continues to do so w/ nautilus and eats up all my CPU and RAM
<daniskami> lucian_: ah, I see that now in the scrollback
<lontra> is ubuntu one just really broken?
<daniskami> lucian_: I am not using pulseaudio at all (is that an alternative?)
<lucian_> the new gnome-volume-control-applet will not run without pulseaudio
<lucian_> and thats a bummer
<daniskami> correct, so I am not able to use that either
<lucian_> because i cant have pa running all the time with certain apps
<nishanth> can someone help with lucid freezing issue?
<daniskami> lucian_: Is there any benefit in using pulseaudio for you?
<yofel> nishanth: "freezing" is very vague...
<lucian_> not really, unless i'm using remote desktop to my other tower
<nishanth> yofel : well i cant use my mouse or my keyboard all of a sudden
<nishanth> and i have to turn of the power to start it again
<yofel> :(
<lucian_> it kinda ticks me off that ubuntu decided to intergrade pulseaudio into the system like this
<yofel> sry, no idea where  to start debugging
<nishanth> any way of inding what could be wrong?
<lucian_> i prefered it to be an option that i can shut off and continue to have sound and volume control
<yofel> lucian_: blame gnome, not only ubuntu for this
<lucian_> allot of game players are mad because of this too
<lucian_> because pulseaudio still cant handle games
<lucian_> especially wine
<yofel> wait, for games you might even need libsdl1.2debian-alsa maybe
<lucian_> For those without PulseAudio, the old (GStreamer) mixer will still be available and has even been augmented with a sound theme tab to match the new interface.
<lucian_> so it says
<DanaG> I'd rephrase that:
<DanaG> Wine can't handle PulseAudio.
<DanaG> I've run Nexuiz through PulseAudio... it works just fine.
<DanaG> argh, on my netbook, every other time I boot, it sits there at plymouth, looking like it's starting up and shutting down over and over again (thanks to the badly-designed 0%-100%-0% looping progress bar).
<DanaG> And when shutting down... it also looks like it's starting up.
<MikeChelen> audio is currently working for me in 3d games, but not in wine
<MikeChelen> using default config
<MikeChelen> in 9.10, this system often had trouble with 3d game audio, unless pulseaudio was removed
<DanaG> okay, now it's even weirder: instead of a splash screen, I just get blank black.
<DanaG> oh, and at gdm, it keeps resetting itself to blindingly-bright maximum brightness.
<DanaG> And there's no easy way to change the default brightness at GDM.
<lucian_> is there a rt-kernal available for lucid that would improve pulseaudio latency?
<lucian_> kernel*
<Damascene> is Lucid too slow this days?
<lucian_> running pa in games is so bad
<lucian_> or games with pa on, so many audio skipts
<lucian_> skips*
<lucian_> the only one i see thats available is 2.6.31.10-rt
<ZykoticK9> lucian_, specifically what linux-native game is giving you audio problems in Lucid?  Quake4 for instance had terrible audio for me under Karmic yet works well under Lucid.
<DanaG> ureadahead: Error while tracing: No such file or directory
<bullgard> Why is indicator-applet not shown on my Lucid computer? The DEB program packages 'indicator-applet' and 'indicator-applet-session' are installed.
<crimsun> bullgard: http://pastebin.com/t4nrUWT9
<crimsun> bullgard: and, of course, the obvious: make sure "Indicator applet" is ticked in System> Preferences> Startup Applications> Startup Programs
<tanath> i'm having trouble with rhythmbox trying to put music on an ipod touch
<tanath> the music transfers, but the ipod doesn't show the transfer, and doesn't see the music
<tanath> this rhythmbox feature is new as far as i know. anyone know if it works yet?
<bbordwell> tanath, are you talking about the music store?
<tanath> bbordwell,
<tanath> bbordwell, no
<tanath> just copying music from the computer to the ipod through rhythmbox. it's the only thing that sees it
<tanath> itunes doesn't work
<bullgard> crimsun: System> Preferences> Startup Applications> Startup Programs does not exist on my Lucid computer. System> Preferences> Startup Applications> Startup Programs does not exist on my Karmic computer although indicator-applet works all right here, Can you comment.
<tanath> itunes for windows doesn't see the ipod
<bbordwell> tanath, I did that in lucid
<bbordwell> karmic i mean
<tanath> oh, was gonna say
<tanath> i'm on 10.04 now
<tanath> got it on 2 computers. same prob on both
<bbordwell> tanath, i have not tried it in lucid yet but it should be working. its a regression if not
<tanath> music transfers. i can see free space go down, and the files on it in nautilus
<tanath> it never worked then either
<tanath> and these are new installs
<bbordwell> tanath, what type of ipod?
<tanath> ipod touch. 64gb
<tanath> previously, i forget what type
<tanath> not touch though
<bbordwell> tanath, yes the iphone and ipod touch not supported yet AFIK
<bbordwell> AFAIK*
<tanath> :-/
<tanath> aware of an ETA?
<bbordwell> tanath, close i belive
<bbordwell> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODA5Mg
<bbordwell> that was 4 days ago, I think if you resarch and work at it you can get it working, but not in lucid by default
<bbordwell> The only currently supported way in ubuntu involves jailbreaking
<tanath> thanks
<ShawnR> i'm trying to run a game in wine on 10.04 and seem to be lacking opengl for my intel 945 IGP
<ShawnR> can someone point me in the right direction pls?
<gnomefreak> ShawnR: do you have 3d graphic drivers installed for you card?
<ShawnR> that's what i'm trying to figure out
<ShawnR> i've read somet things about kms and ums and i'm not sure what to do
<gnomefreak> ShawnR: what grtaphic card?
<ShawnR> right now it is just the built-in drivers
<ShawnR> it's a laptop with intel 945 chipset
<gnomefreak> i was thinking the 3d drivers for intel was installed by default but open the hardware drivers menu item and see what it shows
<gnomefreak> install as needed and reboot and hope it works ;)
<ShawnR> it shows agpgart-intel
<ShawnR> that's what my question is, where do i go to install the intel gfx drivers?
<gnomefreak> the repos has them i just cant recall what ones support what card
<crimsun> bullgard: the last one, Startup Programs, is a tab. It's the default one.
<gnomefreak> xserver-xorg-video-intel im thinking that is it
<gnomefreak> ^^ installed by default
<gnomefreak> crimsun: isnt there a 3d driver outside of the driver above?
<DanaG> One thing I've found: on a 64-bit host, ia32libs has OLD mesa!
<DanaG> ... at least, old compared to, say, xorg-edgers.
<crimsun> gnomefreak: not that I'm aware
<DanaG> oh yeah, and when I try hl2dm in Wine (with fglrx), it gets the X server stuck.
<gnomefreak> everything is old compared to *-edgers
<gnomefreak> crimsun: i didnt think so but wortha  try
<crimsun> shipping -edgers's mesa in the repo (proper)'s ia32libs would be A Very Bad Idea
<DanaG> Anyway, I guesss edgers should have an ia32-libs package.
<DanaG> I mean, xorg-edgers should have an xorg-edgers ia32-libs.
<gnomefreak> ShawnR: xserver-xorg-video-intel supports i810, i815, i830, i845, i855, i865, i915, i945 and i965
<ShawnR> thanks, i'm looking into that now
<gnomefreak> ShawnR: it should be installed and active without you needing to do anything
<ShawnR> apt-get says that's already at the latest version
<ShawnR> correct
<bullgard> crimsun: I found the tab System> Preferences> Startup Applications> Startup Programs. But this tab does not list "Indicator applet" on my Lucid computer while it does list it on my Karmic computer.
<gnomefreak> bullgard: scroll down the list. its there for me :)
<gnomefreak> it may be greyed out
<bullgard> gnomefreak: I scrolled down on both computers. It is not listed on my Lucid computer. It is listed on my Karmic computer.
<gnomefreak> bullgard: thats odd
<mbt> Does anyone know if there is a way to set configuration defaults w/ udisks (formerly policykit-disks) such that certain types of media are mounted with the "sync,dirsync" flags?
<bbordwell> mbt, I assume this can be accomplished by editing your fstab
<bbordwell> but with udisk i do not know
<mbt> bbordwell, fstab is useless since the device gets a different name fairly regularly and other devices might get its name. I just want a particular type (e.g., usb-floppy) to be mounted with these options.
<bbordwell> mbt, ahh i did not read your question carefully enough
<mbt> Seems like there is a lot of migrating from things that worked and had useful configuration options to things that work but don't have them; I can't find anything anywhere that would let me do this, sadly.
<voidmage> I'm getting this error when i plug in a usb PS2 controller adapter, does anyone know what it means?
<voidmage> Mar 28 00:39:35 phoenix kernel: [364131.030060] generic-usb: probe of 0003:0B43:0003.000B failed with error -71
<jmcantrell> anyone use nx/freenx/neatx with lucid?
<almoxarife> phoenix kernel???
<Guest11262> Hi, whenever I try to lock the computer or the computer goes into standby or sleep there is about a 30 second delay where the screen slowly dims
<Guest11262> Anyone know how to fix this?
<ShawnR> it takes 30 seconds to dim?
<jmcantrell> anyone use nx/freenx/neatx with lucid?
<Guest11262>  About
<mbt> Guest11262, 30 seconds? Do you have a problem with your display driver, using VESA or something? It should only take two seconds or so; possibly less
<ShawnR> my guess is you need to update graphics drivers.  jmcantrell: not me
<Guest11262> I'm using the latest restricted NVIDIA drivers
<Guest11262> Had no problems like this in Karmic
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/devicekit-power/+bug/539843
<DanaG> argh
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 539843 in devicekit-power "Lenovo ThinkPad X200T laptop with critical battery goes into hibernation whenever I plug in the power cord" [Undecided,New]
<almoxarife> Guest11262: have you looked at the log?
<Guest11262> It will dim about 5 percent, wait, 5 more, wait, etc
<Guest11262> How do I do so?
<mbt> Guest11262, Have you an extremely low output for glxgears?
<TravisO> I'm afraid I really don't know.  I've never actually poked around my linux boxes.
<TravisO> I don't where the logs are or what glxgears isw
<bullgard> bbordwell: Yesterday Update Manager offered a distant-upgrade. Afterwards my Kexi program does not exist any more. But the 3 essential software packages still exist in my directory /home/detlef/Downloads. How to install them?
<mbt> TravisO, if you open a terminal window, and then type "glxgears", every 5 seconds the terminal will show you how many frames per second it drew. Can you tell us what that number is?
<TravisO> sec, need to install
<TravisO> 9940 frames
<TravisO> 9252
<DanaG> ah, that's good enough.
<mbt> Well, then it isn't a graphics problem with speed of output.
<mbt> Hrm.
<dividedby0zero> hey guys, could the lucid beta be installed now and rollupdated into final versions?
<TravisO> Nope, graphics run very well for me
<almoxarife> mbt: the pm-sleep log/.?
<bullgard> dividedby0zero: Yes.
<GSF1200S> has notify-osd gained anymore config options in lucid over the version in karmic?
<dividedby0zero> lets say that there are packages that are default now that change later. would they be automatically installed and uninstalled based on the updates?
<GSF1200S> karmic's notify-osd really needs some options
<bullgard> dividedby0zero: Yes.
<dividedby0zero> ok thanks
<mbt> Well, I don't see any options in the gnome-screensaver configuration that would have the potential for lengthening the fade-out period.
<kushalone> HI, I seem to be unable to use Flash in 10.04b in Firefox. It seems that it is installed but firefox (default installation) cannot see it. It it changes anything, I am using the 10.04b which was upgraded from 9.10 (not a clean install)
<TravisO> One more thing, forgot to mention, it seems whenever I come out of sleep or lock I get a "serious kernel problem"
<mbt> TravisO, "serious kernel problem"?
<TravisO> yes
<bbordwell> bullgard, I am guessing it upgraded the koffice-data and koffice-libs
<TravisO> the little red explosion icon next to clock
<bbordwell> you need to revert to the versions you installed
<almoxarife> TravisO: yeah, sounds serious, anything else you might of not shared?
<TravisO> sorry
<GSF1200S> kushalone, 32 or 64bit?
<mbt> TravisO, Can't say that I have seen that. I'd make the assumption that your problem is related there to the kernel problem.  Have you reported this to Launchpad?\
<bbordwell> bullgard, You should have locked the versions in synaptic to avoid update manager updating hthem
<voidmage> almoxarife: phoenix is my box name
<TravisO> Well, the only issues I'm having right now is the fade thing, kernel issue, and can't connect to printer (printer program crashes)
<kushalone> GSF1200S: 32 bit, I believe. Ubuntu i686 iso on AMD Athlon XP 2000 MHz
<kushalone> (I burned my own CD and I chose the default 32 bit download)
<mbt> TravisO, Have you reported the kernel issue to Launchpad?  If so, what's the bug number?
<bullgard> bbordwell: I did not lock the versions in Synaptic. The DEB program packages are now in /home/detlef/Downloads. How can I install them in order to be able to use my program Kexi in Lucid again?
<GSF1200S> kushalone, download flash from adobes website for 32bit linux, create a plugins directory in the .mozilla folder, and put the libflashplayer.so file in there.. restart firefox
<GSF1200S> kushalone, done. You can check to make sure it sees it by typing about:plugins in firefox's address bar
<kushalone> GSF will try that (Firefox is not running now but I will check anyways)
<TravisO> I have, how do I check though?
<bbordwell> bullgard, in synaptic install the newer versions, then gdebi should be able to install the .debs you have
<GSF1200S> does anyone on here have 10.04 and use notify-osd? I tried asking in #ubuntu and they told me to f off to here..
<mbt> TravisO, you should have received email from your bug report, or you can go to Launchpad and look for bugs that you have reported.
<bbordwell> Then you should lock them in synaptic so update-manager no longer upgrades them
<GSF1200S> kushalone, should work great- thats how I use the alpha flash plugin for 64bit
<bullgard> bbordwell: As you will remember, Synaptic does not provide no newer versions of Kexi. Rather, it does not provide any Kexi versions at all.
<almoxarife> bullgard: you got a deb in a folder?
<TravisO> hmm, looks like I didn't report it
<ZykoticK9> GSF1200S, is notify-osd the old verision of OSD or the one that was introduced in karmic?
<bullgard> almoxarife: Yes. But not only one but three. All three are needed for the Kexi program.
<mbt> UGH. The GNOME people think that "[I] shouldn't have to mess around with mount options, [they] should do the right thing out of the box." *That* is insanely frustrating.
<GSF1200S> ZykoticK9, im not sure- does the one you have allow you to configure it at all?
<almoxarife> bullgard: use nautilus much?
<ZykoticK9> GSF1200S, think it must be the new one - as it's installed on my Lucid.  I use it for Pigdin/Songbird yes.
<ZykoticK9> GSF1200S, configure it - no
<kushalone> GSF1200S: hah. just checked on system monitor... apparently, Firefox is sleeping.
<bullgard> almoxarife: Your question is so short that it is almost not understandable. --  I am using Nautilus much, yes.
<GSF1200S> ZykoticK9, can you move it around or do anything with it? If not, its prolly the same version thats in karmic
<TravisO> Is there a log that records all the bugs that bring up the crash notification?
<GSF1200S> kushalone: killall firefox
<ZykoticK9> GSF1200S, no it's locked in that inch below the corner all the time
<almoxarife> bullgard: go to the folder that the debs are in using nautilus, click or double click on one of the debs, tell me what happens
<kushalone> ok, done. Now to... ugh oops. I need to open firefox again to download flash :P
<GSF1200S> ZykoticK9, yeah, same ole crap.. you think theyd do something about that
<mbt> TravisO, I think you can find information on crash reports in /var/crash
<DanaG> another gnome thing that frustrates me: no option to have both edge-scrolling and two-finger scrolling.
<TravisO> got it
<ZykoticK9> GSF1200S, i have seen a patch somewhere to move it to the corner (more work then it was worth in my opinion)
<almoxarife> DanaG: I can edge scroll, its an option in mouse menu I believe
<ZykoticK9> GSF1200S, but that was a patch for Karmic - not sure if it would even work on Lucid
<mbt> It stinks; I want a stable desktop environment that gives me tweakables and lets me get work done the way I do it.
<bullgard> almoxarife: A program window "Package Installer - Koffice-data" opens.
<DanaG> Yeah, but there's no option to allow both edge-scrolling and two-finger scrolling TOGETHER.
<DanaG> It's either one or the other.
<DanaG> That'
<GSF1200S> ZykoticK9, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD   read the first part about implementation for Lucid- It looked as if maybe they were going to do something about it
<TravisO> How do I get the address bar back in file browser?
<DanaG> That's an entirely artificial limitiation.
<almoxarife> bullgard: that is the deb you want installed?
<bullgard> almoxarife: It is one of three. Yes.
<almoxarife> bullgard: see 'install' on the top right?
<bullgard> almoxarife: Yes.
<mbt> TravisO, Control+L
<TravisO> ah
<TravisO> it's different
<ZykoticK9> TravisO, / is even faster - if you want it permanently see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/location-bar-in-nautilus
<almoxarife> bullgard: press it and it will install, btw, I assume you want something to do with kubuntu?
<bbordwell> bullgard, yes but kexi depends of koffice-libs and koffice-data which both have newer versions in synaptic
<mbt> ZykoticK9, Ah, that works, too.  I just remember Control+L because it's the same for Web browsers to get to the location bar; tried it accidentally one day out of habit and it worked so I stuck with it.
<bullgard> almoxarife: Yes.
<TravisO> Ok, i have the latest crash report
<ZykoticK9> mbt, i was using ctrl+l till i found out about /
<almoxarife> bullgard: then press the install
<mbt> TravisO, k, you'll want to file that as a bug, what's the crash report file name?
<TravisO> linux-image-2.6.32-17-generic.129960.crash
<TravisO> Reporting it
<TravisO> Has this issue been confirmed to exist with the upstream kernel? -- what does that mean?
<TravisO> ah
<kushalone> GSF1200S: so you don't want me to use APT?
<kushalone> I guess I need to download the tar.gz then?
<mbt> TravisO, The question is whether or not you have tried with a vanilla (e.g., from the official kernel sources at kernel.org) kernel. You probably haven't.
<GSF1200S> kushalone, whatever works works.. I dont use apt for flash because it uses this wrapper..
<TravisO> wow, this is a lot of work...
<mbt> TravisO, Are you using the ubuntu-bug program to report the bug?
<GSF1200S> kushalone, its not gonna hurt anything throwing it in a plugins folder
<TravisO> mbt: yes
<mbt> It should just let you enter a subject and enter a description, unless they've changed the reporting progress for linux kernel bugs
<GSF1200S> you download a tarball from adobe, extract the libflashplayer.so, and place it in the plugins folder (that you create) in /home/user/.mozilla
<kushalone> k... done now to restart Firefox (:
<TravisO> I'm using Report a Problem
<mbt> Oh, I see, they added questions to the report process before hitting LP
<mbt> You can just say that you're not willing to test an upstream kernel
<TravisO> there we go
<mbt> That's a pretty advanced sort of thing to do.
<TravisO> yeah
<TravisO> This problem report is damaged and cannot be processed.
<TravisO> IOError(13, 'Permission denied')]
<mbt> Oy.
<almoxarife> GSF1200S: why so complicated a way to get flash???? what's wrong with taking the deb from adobe thru synaptic?
<mbt> TravisO, What's the owner of the crash report?
<kushalone> GSF1200S: success! youtube works now XD
<TravisO> owner is kernoops
<TravisO> not me
<mbt> TravisO, try "chmod 666 /var/crash/THE_CRASH_FILE" and try to report again
<kushalone> GSF1200S: Thank you very much. (: BTW, if someone else is trying to do what I did... I went to Help > Troubleshooting info to get to the .mozilla directory
<GSF1200S> almoxarife, that would work too I guess, but im not familiar with that method: im on 64bit and dont have that luxury
<mbt> TravisO, you will probably need to add a "sudo" in front of that, because I forgot it.  Sorry.
<TravisO> yep
<TravisO> np
<TravisO> I should have caught the permissions
<GSF1200S> kushalone: glad it helped.. you can get it from the repos too apparently, im on 64bit so i didnt think of that
<TravisO> sorry, brain's fried tonight
<bullgard> almoxarife: Great! It works! --  Thank you for your help. --  How can I prevent Update manager to delete this program during its next dist-upgrade? Is there something like "pinning" of packages so that they will not be deleted?
<mbt> TravisO, mine too, about to head to sleepyland soon myself.
<TravisO> Now I got a different one... [Errno 1] Operation not permitted: '/var/crash/linux-image-2.6.32-17-generic.129952.crash'
<mbt> TravisO, Alright, just report the bug directly and attach the gzip'd crash file
<TravisO> Sure
<almoxarife> bullgard: why would update kill it?
<GSF1200S> almoxarife, they freeze the flash release dont they? If he does it this way, he can just put a new flashplayer in the plugins folder when it comes out.
<bbordwell> bullgard, in synaptic select the packages and then in the package menu press lock package
<kushalone> GSF1200S: previously Ubuntu Software Center said it was installed but Firefox would still not work with any flash.
<bbordwell> update manager will no longer update it
<mbt> TravisO, I have to head out, but if you subscribe me to the bug, I'll look at it tomorrow and see if I can offer any additional advice
<TravisO> How does one manually report?
<TravisO> thanks
<mbt> TravisO, Just select "Subscribe someone else" and add me, I'm mtrausch (mike
<mbt> (mike@trausch.us) on LP
<DanaG> argh, ubuntu-arm is rather quiet now.
<GSF1200S> kushalone, hmmm.. strange. I would check Synaptic and see what flash package it says is installed, but at least it works for you now :)
<mbt> TravisO, Try this link:  https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<crimsun> DanaG: surprise? they're mostly asleep?
<almoxarife> bullgard: the debs you selected that can be updated should be allowed to update, anything that does not have an update is left untouched
<TravisO> uploading now
<bbordwell> almoxarife, Is he still talking about kexi?
<randomusr> anyone here having trouble with Flashplayer on youtube? I use the 64 bit release...
<DanaG> oh, right... 10:30 PM on pacific (where I am).
<mbt> Night everyone.
<SNN> hey guys, the guys in #ubuntu redirected me here. I'm having issues using port 80 on a default installation of 10.04. I did "netstat -l -a -n | grep 80" and it returns nothing. I was told to try to telnet into the port 80 on that server. It was unable to establish a connection. Does anyone have any ideas?
<GSF1200S> randomusr: I can help you- what issue are you having?
<almoxarife> GSF1200S: that's thing, if you didn't use apt or synaptic it won't show up
<almoxarife> bbordwell: I believe so
<GSF1200S> almoxarife, he says it said it was installed in Ubuntu Software center, which is apt of course.. I dont know what the issue is on his system, but at least it works now..
<bbordwell> almoxarife, I orignaly helped him install it, It depends on old versions of koffice-libs and koffice-data, if update manager updates the packages that he manualy installed it will break it
<randomusr> so, the full screen button in youtube doesn't work. Also, moving around to different time on the video, and other flash plugin freezes
<bullgard> almoxarife: Because the KDE people want to put Kexi into another programming environment. But they do not have a maintainer that maintains Kexi. So I have to use the old established packages for a while until the KDE people provide new DEB packages via Synaptic.
<randomusr> When watching hulu by itself it works just fine
<bbordwell> bullgard, did you get my message telling you how to stop update-manager from updating them?
<GSF1200S> randomusr: the flash that comes with 64bit ubuntu is some kind of wrapper.. I hate it because it freezes and all kinds of crap- do you use Firefox?
<randomusr> I'm using the compatable 32 bit flash plugin as opposed to the 64 bit one
<randomusr> yes firefox
<almoxarife> bullgard: follow bbordwell advice then, you have a strange setup needing special handling
<kushalone> 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 as of right now, GSF1200S
<bullgard> bbordwell: I have got it. But I have had no time yet to read it and understand it. Just a minute please.
<ZykoticK9> randomusr, are you saying "clicking" in flash isn't working?  or just it's freezing?
<randomusr> it would be nice to have a fix. GSF1200S, have you tried installing from adobe?
<GSF1200S> randomusr: I use the alpha 64bit plugin from adobe, but I have had NO issues, crashes, or problems
<GSF1200S> randomusr: if you want, I can tell you how to make that work
<kushalone> flashplugin-installer is installed flashplugin-nonfree is not
<randomusr> Zykotick, clicking in general on youtube video, sometimes flash video doesn't load or it hangs when multiple flash is loaded
<Imunalia> I think I have a unique problem, my laptops screen fails to turn back on after closing the lid, any suggestions?
<GSF1200S> kushalone, hold on.. let me look
<bullgard> bbordwell: Synaptic does not provide these packages any more. So I cannot follow your advice.
<ZykoticK9> randomusr, if you want to fix clicking not working see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working (these are the directions for 64bit OS)
<randomusr> could someone post the non-free repos
<gnomefreak> we kept flashplugin-nonfree so people could update Ubuntu releases without causing issues
<TravisO> mbt you leave?
<GSF1200S> kushalone: yeah, nonfree is just a transitional package.. I dont know whats up if the flash package is installed but not working- at least it works for you now..
<randomusr> gnomefreak, do you mean nonfree comes standard?
<randomusr> flash that is
<bullgard> bbordwell: More exactly: Synaptic does not provide the main package any more. But it provides newer versions of the two library packages. But the Kexi package cannot cooperate with the newer library versions.
<GSF1200S> gnomefreak, right.. I see that, im not saying the package is bad :)
<bbordwell> bullgard, you will have to re-install them manualy again. do you still have the .debs you downloaded around?
<bullgard> bbordwell: Yes.
<GSF1200S> randomusr: if you fail to get it working with the other guys help, we can try the alpha flash plugin from adobe.. works great for me.. let me know
<GSF1200S> brb guys
<randomusr> ok
<GSF1200S> randomusr: ill be back in like 5-8 mins
<randomusr> mmmk
<bbordwell> bullgard, okay first make sure the newer versions are uninstalled in synaptic. then re-install those packages. once that is done lock the packages in synaptic
<DebianUT> can anyone tell me how to fix this? http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/ffc9f64d86.png  thx
<bazhang> !controls | DebianUT
<ubottu> DebianUT: In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<kushalone> GSF1200S: Correct me if I am wrong but since we are already in beta, does that mean that 10.04 will ship with this error?
<bullgard> bbordwell: How does one "lock" a package in Synaptic?
<DebianUT> bazhang: Is not about the button location, please take a look to the minimiza button
<DebianUT> bazhang: Is messed up
<bbordwell> bullgard, select the package, then select the menu called package on the top of the screen. then select "lock version"
<randomusr> again, could someone post the nonfree repos? I want to enjoy the multimedia goodness along with all the non-free goodies
<bazhang> DebianUT, I looked, you can switch it back to the 'normal' way
<DebianUT> bazhang: no no, I don't want to Move Buttons to Right Side
<bbordwell> randomusr, update-manager>settings>software sources> you should be able the check the nonfree repositories there
<DebianUT> bazhang: I want the minimize button don't look out of place in the them
<DebianUT> thene*
<DebianUT> bazhang: In the link you can see how the minimize button is not according to the theme
<DebianUT> bazhang: This was after a moved the buttons to the right and moved them back to the left
<bazhang> DebianUT, I would suspect that is part of the non-finalized decision on the buttons, as this is beta 1 iirc
<GSF1200S> randomusr: search google for medibuntu.. but first lets do this flash
<bullgard> bbordwell: I have done as you suggested. --  Will my action not interfere with Update Manager's automatic operation next time?
<GSF1200S> randomusr: http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<GSF1200S> download the one under download and discuss
<GSF1200S> once downloaded, extract the libflashplayer.so file
<randomusr> GSF1200S, i'm over the flash thing, I'll mess around with the available versions to come up with a compromise
<GSF1200S> go to /home/user/.mozilla and create a directory called plugins, place libflashplayer.so in that folder, and restart firefox, done
<ZykoticK9> DebianUT, how did you move the buttons?  Did you use a PPA to do it?
<randomusr> Is there a dummy package/Alias to install most of the non-free codecs and media that one might want?
<GSF1200S> randomusr: ok.. easy fix and it should work perfect though.. your call
<randomusr> thanks man
<tgpraveen12> ubuntu-restricted
<ZykoticK9> randomusr, do you mean ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<DebianUT> ZykoticK9: I used gconf-editor
<randomusr> ZykoticK9, i thought that was just the repository?
<ZykoticK9> DebianUT, you minimize and maximize are backwards - the new themes don't allow for that
<GSF1200S> ubuntu-restricted-extras or add the repos from medibuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<DebianUT> oh
<DebianUT> one sec
<ZykoticK9> randomusr, repository?  you mean Medibuntu?
<randomusr> And yes I'd like to use the restricted extras, but I want to know if there's a way to install the whole restricted extras using apt-get
<randomusr> no no no
<ZykoticK9> randomusr, ubuntu-restricted-extras is a package that installs non-free codecs
<randomusr> nice
<randomusr> how can I enable the repository that they reside in?
<DebianUT> ZykoticK9: Thank you, it is the way I wan't it now.
<ZykoticK9> DebianUT, glad to help
<almoxarife> ubuntu-tweak includes the ppa for adobe flash 64
<randomusr> the adobe flash 64 alpha is available to me in the main repos
<almoxarife> ubuntu-tweak includes the ppa for adobe flash 64 and medibuntu and a lot of other useful ppa's
<randomusr> almoxarife, isn't a ppa just some type of certificate?
<randomusr> i really wish my neighbors would stop doing it.....
<almoxarife> randomusr: ppa is a source for deb packages outside the main repos
<randomusr> meh, why would anyone want that?
<voidmage> i know when the default flash on 64 bit crashes it just takes out npviewer and makes the flash objects gray
<voidmage> but back when i used 32 it would take down firefox with it
<voidmage> how does the 64 bit flash handle crashes?
<vish> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Lucid Lynx (10.04) release milestones can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<randomusr> voidmage, I had the same problem with the 64 bit and 32 bit flash plugin on 64 bit ubuntu
<SNN> Does anyone know why port 80 might be used from a default install of 10.04?
<kushalone> I think Firefox 3.7 separates flash as a part of spidermonkey project or something
<voidmage> randomusr do you mean that firefox is taken down with flash, or flash objects go gray?
<randomusr> the flash area becomes grey without ever playing but this is genereally true for 64 bit
<randomusr> although, this occasionally occurs with the 32 bit wrapped version of flash player when using a 64 bit kernel
<voidmage> that's what happens for me (64-bit ubuntu 32 bit flash with nspluginwrapper)
<randomusr> it sucks, I don't think there's a fix for it
<voidmage> i still prefer that to firefox getting taken down with flash which is what happened last time i used ubuntu 32 bit
<voidmage> that was back around edgy or feisty though
<randomusr> i trade functionality depending on what I want to work in flash
<randomusr> voidmage, you should use the 64 bit plugin and scrap the 32 bit wrapped version
<voidmage> the important thing to me is that when flash crashes, firefox isn't taken down with it
<voidmage> so if the 64 bit plugin starts crashing firefox that's no good for me, i'd rather deal with the gray boxes
<randomusr> got rid of boxee damnit
<randomusr> nice
<randomusr> so boxee doesn't work with 64-bit?
<randomusr> that sucks arse
<voidmage> i don't know, i don't use boxee
<randomusr> don't matter, is just bites that it don't work with 64 bit sorta
<randomusr> I'd have to use 32 bit flash i think. weird
<randomusr> is there a way to get my system to auto update supported packages without having to authenticate each time?
<voidmage> system->administration->software sources->updates
<voidmage> there's an option to auto install security updates
<voidmage> doesn't look like you can get more specific than that
<randomusr> i hope it don't break anything
<SNN> mk thanks guys
<LLStarks> ayaya
<LLStarks> what has keybuk done?
<LLStarks> he pulled in plymouth-theme-fade-in
<LLStarks> why?
<bullgard> Why is indicator-applet not shown on my Lucid computer? The DEB program packages 'indicator-applet' and 'indicator-applet-session' are installed.
<voidmage> LLStarks: is that why my screen fades after coming out of lock or screensaver?
<voidmage> or is that something else?
<LLStarks> no.
<jleeperry> does anyone in here know of a good way to convert a full .avi movie to MPEG-4?
<genii> ffmpeg
<jleeperry> okay.
<DanaG> avidemux works, too, if you want a gui.
<jleeperry> Okay, thanks much :_
<jleeperry> :)
<almoxarife> lost the weather condition portion of the date applet, that happen to anyone else?
<ZykoticK9> genii, just as an FYI MPEG4 typically uses AAC as the audio and due to bug #374900 ffmpeg can't output AAC currently - Handbrake is a much better suggestion right now
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 374900 in faac "Libfaac not LGPL" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/374900
<genii> ZykoticK9: Ah, good to know, thanks.
<bullgard> Why is indicator-applet not shown on my Lucid computer? The DEB program packages 'indicator-applet' and 'indicator-applet-session' are installed.
<gnomefreak> i recall this question hours ago and answered by crimsun
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, are you experienced is using gdb to get backtraces?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: depends i have been yes but havent needed to since apport has gotten good at it
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, ah I have a bug (not a crash) and the upstream developer at GNOME wanted a backtrace, i did one and he said this
<bbordwell> To get a useful stack trace, you'll need to run rhythmbox under gdb with '-D
<bbordwell> something' as arguments.  It will then break at the point where it's printing
<bbordwell> the error messages about g_object_ref and g_object_unref, which is where I want
<bbordwell> a stack trace.
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: mainly you need to make sure you have all the needed debug packages
<bbordwell> the error messages he was refering to were printed in a terminal
<gnomefreak> ok i know its really really early but you still were ablet o confuse me. what was it that you did that you shouldnt have?
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/543892
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543892 in rhythmbox "Clicking "Create Audio CD" does nothing" [Low,Triaged]
<bbordwell> there is the bug
<bbordwell> on there is the error messages that get printed out when i run rhythmbox in a terminal, and in the upstream bug are my backtraces
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, I did not know about the debugging symbols when i did the backtrace, i have since installed them
<bbordwell> this is my first backtrace and I am not realy sure what the upstream developer is asking me to do
<gnomefreak> doesnt apport-collect 543892 work?
<gnomefreak> oh and upstream always says ....works for me :)
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, I have noticed....
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, my apport information is already on the bug
<gnomefreak> i still dont see rhythmbox-plug-in-cdrecorder in archives
<bbordwell> but since it is not a crash it does not provide a backtrace
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, there is no dash between plug and in
<gnomefreak> oh good point
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: ther eis a wiki on how to create stacktraces (dont recall what it is atm)
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, yes thats how i figured out how to do the first one
<gnomefreak> but it didnt give you stacktrace did it?
<bbordwell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<gnomefreak> mind you ive been up for well over 36 hours
<bbordwell> I used that, i made a backtrace which i uploaded to GNOME but the devoloper was unhappy with what i did
<bbordwell> well not unhappy, but said i needed to do something else
<Dr_Willis> Heh - when are they ever happy.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<AbortD> whenever i add a new icon to my top bar in gnome it has a white background is there any fix for this
<AbortD> i have tried google with no help
<gnomefreak> AbortD: karmic support in #ubuntu
<AbortD> im in lucid
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: did you try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Strace
<AbortD> not karmic
<gnomefreak> stack trace is not the same as back*
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, I will take a look at it
<gnomefreak> AbortD: than what ar eyou using?
<AbortD> lucid
<gnomefreak> AbortD: why were you asking for suport in #ubuntu for Lucid?
<AbortD> cause it helps sometimes
<AbortD> but now i need support in here
<AbortD> so can you help me
<gnomefreak> AbortD: that is not a Lucid bug but more of a theme bug. some icons turn out with white background when applied to a color panel and so on. It would depends on the icon and the theme you are using
<shinjitestroch> Any netbook or eee users out there?
<gnomefreak> shinjitestroch: best to ask your question
<AbortD> there a way i can fix it gnomefreak
<bbordwell> <AbortD> whenever i add a new icon to my top bar in gnome it has a white background is there any fix for this
<bbordwell>  i have tried google with no help
<Dr_Willis> try different themes.
<bbordwell> oops sorry
<gnomefreak> AbortD: im not sure that would depend on the exact problem and what has been tried
<AbortD> bbordwell, i am asking the same thing
<AbortD> what bbordwell said
<Dr_Willis> 0_o
<AbortD> i changed themes and it works on the high contrast ones
<gnomefreak> AbortD: you are using alltray?
<AbortD> no
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, I am that bothers me....
<AbortD> this is gmail notifier
<gnomefreak> AbortD: what theme are you using?
<AbortD> ambiance
<AbortD> it happens in all tray too though
<AbortD> with whatever i add
<gnomefreak> that is why (most likely) there are a few bugs ont hat theme
<gnomefreak> s/ont hat/on that
<AbortD> all the dark themes do the same
<AbortD> except high contrast
<gnomefreak> AbortD: its the light-theme package
<gnomefreak> i suggest filing a bug on it but im fairly sure it is already filied however i went through >500 bugs in last 8 hours
<ZykoticK9> AbortD, bug #532403
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532403 in light-themes "Ambiance and Radiance themes do not have transparent indicator panel" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532403
<AbortD> looks like im stuck with light themes
<shinjitestroch> Ok I upgraded from the update manager and also went through with partial upgrade unwittingly. My fault. So boot into the development version and first message to pop up is plymoth won't connect or something like that. The system then boots into what I'm guessing is xserver but has 10.04 beta at the bottom. I've tried what the people have told me in this forum so far no luck
<shinjitestroch> http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=84149
<gnomefreak> ZykoticK9: thanks saves me a trip
<ZykoticK9> gnomefreak, that happens to be a bug i reported the day after light-theme came out
<gnomefreak> ZykoticK9: i would remember it too :)
<gnomefreak> shinjitestroch: did the commands work for you?
<AbortD> it said fix released but no link....
<shinjitestroch> Also I have installed and created a new partition, but I cannot find that one in the boot menu. Just xp and the linux option.
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  ive often had to go to the console and update/upgrade with 10.04 to get things working.
<gnomefreak> update dist-upgrade - install ect...
<rabbit1> guys, i am trying with 10.04, will give u lot of bugs, be ready ;)
<shinjitestroch> The commands partially workedd I think.
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  a new partition to do what?
<Mike1> good Morning!
<shinjitestroch> A new partition using the Live CD install instead.
<Mike1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/505452 this bug is still affecting me … please fix it! it’s easy!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 505452 in linux "eeepc_laptop module not loading on kernel 2.6.32" [Low,Triaged]
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  if you have a linux entry.. then that is the linux partiion.
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  or else we are confused about what you mean
<shinjitestroch> It is on the system somewhere on a split partition. I am running on a duel boot system.
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:   dual boot = windows and linux. so you are expecting what? a 2nd lnux entry?
<shinjitestroch> The Live CD version.
<shinjitestroch> Yeah I know sounds silly right.
<Dr_Willis> You just said you upgraded..  not installed new.. or did you do both?
<shinjitestroch> I upgraded first.
<gnomefreak> Mike1: than feel free to fix it if its "easy" as you say
<bbordwell> mike1, that bug is marked as triaged, that tells the devolpers that it is ready to be worked on so it should hopefuly get fixed soon
<gnomefreak> Mike1: i also think you and shinjitestroch are having same bug. shinjitestroch please confirm
<shinjitestroch> Then when that did not work, I figured I try a complete new install side by side with xp and the partially upgraded ubuntu. I have no clue where. Give me  sec to confirm first time in irc I know total nub.
<Mike1> bbordwell: but it’s importance is low! :-(
<shinjitestroch> I don't think it is the same error.
<shinjitestroch> No such device showed once I think.
<shinjitestroch> That was before I hit partial upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  if you want to do a clean install. you could repartition the disk and delete the old linux partitions and let the installer remake them. Or tell the installer to use the old / and swap.
<shinjitestroch> Which basically removed all the well very essential packages needed for UI and apps too.
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  you cood of tried to fix the upgrded install also.. but that may be  a bigger issue now.
<shinjitestroch> Yeah I realize that.
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  you have any imporntant stuff on there you want to save?
<shinjitestroch> If it is possible to save xp since this is essentially the back up OS I'm using.
<gnomefreak> Mike1: low is because its not hindering the use of any running apps
<Dr_Willis> deleting the linux partitions will not affect xp
<shinjitestroch> Ok, I thought you were thinking of formatting the whole hard drive.
<gnomefreak> most theme bugs are low
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, his bug is not the theme bug
<shinjitestroch> Yeah I have no problem with losing data.
<bbordwell> his keyboard is not working correctly
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  delete the old linux partitions and let the installer remake them. Or tell the installer to use the old / and swap.
<gnomefreak> oh thats right
<bbordwell> mike1, what are hotkeys exactly?
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: sorry im still wishing to sleep but you can see how well that is working
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  or use a /  a /home and a  swap partition. If you want to be fancy :)
<AbortD> its high priority
<Mike1> bbordwell: the keys for volume up/down, wlan on/off etc.
<shinjitestroch> Walk me through, if anything I would like to avoid using the live cd installer since that would require a reboot and takes very long just to get to the desktop.
<bbordwell> mike1, the only thing i can tell you is to look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  a long time? thats  odd.. takes me all of 30 sec to get to the desktop here on even my old machines
<bbordwell> if you feel that according to that that it should be higher than low then post it to ubunut-bugs
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  what are you on right now?
 * gnomefreak wonders why you are not using latest kernel makes me think update isnt complete
<shinjitestroch> XP, the factory version of xp this EEE came with.
<bbordwell> mike1, the comment about bugs making the keyboard not working making the bug a high priority do not apply since they are accessory buttons
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, maybe they didn't restart?
<abhinav> what are the packages required to get ATI non-free drivers working with lucid ? (and compiz on that)
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: it can be alot of issues but still a very low kernel and nothing states if a lower version of kernel will boot
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:   so.. you are planing on using a WUBI install  or how ecactly do you plan on installing Linux ?
<gnomefreak> and so on
<Mike1> bbordwell: it’s not just hotkeys though, it makes it impossible to control the hardware of it (turn W-LAN on/off, use Asus SHE, turn Cam on/off, turn Cardreader on/off etc.)
<gnomefreak> 7 releases to be off is too much
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: mike are you talking abotu bug 505452?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 505452 in linux "eeepc_laptop module not loading on kernel 2.6.32" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/505452
<shinjitestroch> First of all delete Linux completely. Then install it using Live CD. It takes awhile though since I'm gonna guess using an external USB dvd/cd drive is going to make the install process slow. Gotta remember these little netbooks don't have a cd drive.
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  i always make bootable usb install media with a flash drive to install from
<gnomefreak> Mike1: the hot keys not working since it cant load the modules is not a high priority however the booting is different but the correct packages and correct versions need to be installed
<Dr_Willis> I have a notebook.  it takes it very little time to boot via the usb setup :)
<Dr_Willis> and i find the USB flash installer tobe faster then via cd
<ZykoticK9> abhinav, for ATI see (i don't have an ATI card so I don't personally know) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/494699
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494699 in fglrx-installer "Does not support current Lucid kernel (2.6.32) or xserver (1.7)" [Critical,Fix released]
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  so do you have a 10.04 cd? You may want to grab the latest daily build.
<shinjitestroch> Heh don't I know flash drives are nice. Mine have essentially run out of write cycles. I have used them as a live cd before. Yes I have the 10.04 cd on a blank dvd if that matters
<abhinav> ZykoticK9: I have the latest package. Compiz doesn't work .. not sure what's wrong
<Dr_Willis> cd on a dvd? thats weird.
<gnomefreak> also can you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/505452/comments/20 works
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 505452 in linux "eeepc_laptop module not loading on kernel 2.6.32" [Low,Triaged]
<ZykoticK9> abhinav, sorry i really can't help with that - no ATI here
<abhinav> ZykoticK9: sure, np ..
<gnomefreak> these are things that we need to know before we change importance/status ect...
<Dr_Willis> You can delete the partitioons from windows if you wanted to. or delete them after you boot the live-cd
<shinjitestroch> From windows would be good.
<shinjitestroch> I'll go search that now. Didn't think it was possible.
<bbordwell> mike1, go to #ubuntu-bugs and write that you think it should be high based on the fact that it causes your laptop built-in wireless not to work, and based on this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Importance it should be high
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: i gave info that would be helpful to answer beofre it is changed
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: Mike1 please update bug with latest package versions and if work around works ect... comment it on bug report
<gnomefreak> Setting acpi_osi=Linux  work around being the biggest
 * gnomefreak smoke
 * bbordwell thinks gnomefreak should sleep instead
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: that would be great but i would wake up wife if i cant so smoke is best choice ;)
<AbortD> can i revert my theme packages to fix it gnome freak?
<AbortD> uninstall and install a older version
<Dr_Willis> AbortD:  you are thinking in windows terms
<AbortD> hahaha
<Dr_Willis> Unnstalling packages do NOT alter the users settings. and if you reinstall a package that has a bug.. well you just reinstalled the buggy bersion
<AbortD> reinstalling the older package that doesnt have the bug
<Dr_Willis> update/upgrade - see if the bnug vanishes.. also make a new user - see if they hae the issue
<Dr_Willis> whats the point in using an olde version when a fix may be hrs away
<AbortD> i am up to date
<AbortD> maybe not haha
<gnomefreak> ok ill make it real easy use the following command and than ask for importance to be bumped. command is apport-collect 505452
<AbortD> hm
<gnomefreak> fairly simple patch too
<AbortD> cant login
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, the rhythmbox devel is working now and we are communicating, we seem to be getting somewhere :)
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: cool
<shinjitestroch> Oh man finding a simple command for deleting the partitions is hard.
<almoxarife> anyone else have the vanishing weather applet?
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  learn the partioning tools.. dont look formagical commands
<bbordwell> almoxarife, Any steps to reproduce?
<bbordwell> you mean the weather thing in add to panel?
<almoxarife> bbordwell: not that I know of
<almoxarife> bbordwell: yeap, that one
<almoxarife> bbordwell: maybe not, the weather next to date/time
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: almoxarife any chance it is not updating?
 * gnomefreak has weather applet and it works but i have seen a few bugs on it not updating
<bbordwell> mine just says 0
<almoxarife> gnomefreak: mine may have been the single instance
<gnomefreak> 39 here
<bbordwell> buts its not that cold here
<almoxarife> 55f here
<shinjitestroch> great windows can't see linux. It only sees itself and the factory settings on the d drive.
<shinjitestroch> oh boy!
<gnomefreak> 39f here giv eor take
<bbordwell> there we go
<bbordwell> 37
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, where are you located you are a pretty similar temp to me
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: norht carolina
<gnomefreak> norht even
<bbordwell> lol not very close....
<gnomefreak> ok north
<bbordwell> im in iowa
<gnomefreak> yeah not so close
<almoxarife> sunny seattle
<bbordwell> when i tell people i am from iowa they usualy ask about the potatoes........
<bbordwell> then i have to inform them that idaho has the potatoes
<gnomefreak> if it wasnt 4:55am here i might have thought of that
<almoxarife> bbordwell: how's the corn?
<bbordwell> almoxarife, Very good!
<Dr_Willis> We got corn here in Indiana. :) and SOybeans.. and Pigs. :P
<bbordwell> haha good to see some people know the Midwestern states
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, yep same store here
<Dr_Willis> and we are one of the largest producers of Ducks :)
<bbordwell> - the ducks
<almoxarife> we got barristas here
<bbordwell> almoxarife, I feel like that was supposed to be funny but it went completly over my head
<gnomefreak> let try to leave "funny" in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<almoxarife> bbordwell: barristas=the helpers(usually female) at coffee stands
<bbordwell> almoxarife, ah
<bbordwell> seattle has lots of bikers right?
<Dr_Willis> Nice i9mprovement they made to burning iso files in 10.04 - you can just pop in disk after disk and it keeps making copies. :)
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, are you able to make audio CD's?
<bbordwell> not working for me....
<Dr_Willis> I rarely try to make Music cd's
<Dr_Willis> perhaps 3 a year. :) heh
<bbordwell> oddly enough i was able to use the make image function in brasero to make an image of my audio cd, and then burn that to a disk
<gnomefreak> maybe try something other than rythmbox it should work great :)
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, nope brasero does not work for me either.....unless i use that work around ^
<gnomefreak> i cant make an audio cd way too much music to burn so i keep it on a dvd
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, do you not have a car?
<gnomefreak> gnomebaker still my favorite
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, well i guess i use my ipod in my car...
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: i have a few cars
<gnomefreak> 1 have 3 wife has 1
<gnomefreak> s/1/i
<bbordwell> nice, i have 1 car + one motorcycle
 * gnomefreak still looking for a buyer for my bike but too many more important things have come up but i havent used it in a few maybe 4 years
 * bbordwell puts 3x as many miles on my bike than my car
<gnomefreak> can we please move non support stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic before i have to remove myself and others
<skhater> i have dvb-s twinhan 1027 card and ubuntu 10.4 beta1
<ZykoticK9> skhater you might want to see bug #268846 (this is an old, non-lucid bug mind you)
<bbordwell> haha sorry
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 268846 in linux "Support for Twinhan DVB-S VP-1020A has been dropped from BT878" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/268846
<skhater> how can i install that dvb-s
<Dr_Willis> if support for it has been removed from the kernel.. well..
<Dr_Willis> its possible a kernel update may sometime fix it..
<bullgard> Why is indicator-applet not shown on my Lucid computer? The DEB program packages 'indicator-applet' and 'indicator-applet-session' are installed.
<gnomefreak> there is a patch but havent looked to see if it is sane or not
<shinjitestroch> ok well deleted linux from disk management.
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, skhater that's actually an error on my part - different model #
<shinjitestroch> Deleted instantly though will be back hopefully.
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  would of been faster to learn to use the tools on the live cd i think. :)
<shinjitestroch> Yeah probably, but for now being new I should be safe about things you know. What I will do now is reboot and hopefully come back lol.
<ZykoticK9> skhater, another old post (that probably doesn't help at all) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993967
<Dr_Willis> with linu deleted.. xp wont boot.. becuase of no grub files shinjitestroch ....
<Dr_Willis> so its going tobe Live cd. or install.. shinjitestroch  :)
<shinjitestroch> Wait you are telling me xp won't boot because the boot loader used before linux was deleted by it and replaced by the duel boot loader oh boy so much for sleep.
<shinjitestroch> So live cd installing inside windows or what?
<Dr_Willis> You just deleted the linux partitions.. that removed the GRUB boot and config files.. but not the grub mbr
<Dr_Willis> You now must boot the live cd and install linux.. or restore the windows bootloader  if  you want to get to XP.
<kklimonda> good morning
<bbordwell> kklimonda, good morning
<shinjitestroch> Joy joy.
<shinjitestroch> What did you mean by the daily build?
<Dr_Willis> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Dr_Willis> a daily build will save you a few 100+mb of downooads/updates after you install
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, plus have the latest version of ubiquity and any of the bug fixes related with it
<Dr_Willis> i wonder how daily-live differs from daily
<bbordwell> though i suppose there is that new update installer button....
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, it is a live CD
<Dr_Willis> yea - thats a nice feature
<bbordwell> the other is not
<Dr_Willis> so daily = server and alt cd's ?
<Dr_Willis> dailyl0live = the desktop cd.
<bbordwell> i think just alt
<bbordwell> i think server has its own site right?
<bbordwell> could be wrong though
<shinjitestroch> So what you are saying is one of the files will update the ISO I already have?
<shinjitestroch> How is that done?
<Dr_Willis> shinjitestroch:  No... the daily build isos are Updated ISO's
<Dr_Willis> there is also a feature to update the installer.. but thats  not the same thing
 * gnomefreak has script do it for me :)
<Dr_Willis> Daily - has not much in it.. daily-build has the iso files for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> but no sign of kubuntu :) or UNR dailies
<shinjitestroch> Right so what did you mean by saving me a few 100mb?
<Dr_Willis> the iso you hjave installs OLDER versions
<bbordwell> shinjitestroch, If you use the daily cd image it is up to date, if you use beta you will have to download all the updates from since beta came out
<Dr_Willis> thers 200+mb of updates a day here from what ive seen
<gnomefreak> shinjitestroch: if you use zsync or rsync you can download the ISO once than use either one to update it (without re downloading the whole image)
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, That sounds realy cool but i have no idea how do do what you just said
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: i have a few scripts do it for me
<shinjitestroch> Yeah that's what I was thinking of having to download the whole image again.
<bbordwell> shinjitestroch, haha good point 200mb for updates is less than 600mb for a new image....
<Dr_Willis> im seeint perhaps 200mb a DAY of updates :)  so from beta1 to current may be 500+ mb of updates
<Dr_Willis> I dont see a lubuntu daily build. Hmm
<bbordwell> dr_willis, many of these are the same packages getting upgraded over and over though
<shinjitestroch> Alright downloaded do I just insert cd and open zsync and follow the instructions?
<ZykoticK9> my apt-cache since Beta1 is 538MB
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: this script does both live nad alt. ISO's you would have to make changes to where they are saved http://paste.ubuntu.com/403700/
<gnomefreak> i rather like the rsync scripts more coltrol over them
<Dr_Willis> bbordwell:  yep. So your MB may vary :)
<gnomefreak> someone else did all the hard work i just update as needed
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, how do you get that value?
<st4aluck> My laptop freezes when I switch from AC to battery. On 8.04 I have no problems with it. Can sombody help me please!!!!
<Dr_Willis> and openoffice updates are proberly 1/2 the updates
<Dr_Willis> st4aluck:  check for bug reports on  the issuye yet?
<st4aluck> Dr_Willis: Nop
<ZykoticK9> bbordwell, i have a number of VMs so I create a folder with all the updates and copy them to each VM (to easy downloading from server)
<gnomefreak> now that i dont think i saw but i have seen some ac->battery bugs
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, ahh
<bbordwell> st4aluck, I am looking for a bug report on your issue
<st4aluck> Dr_Willis: it's not only on 10.04 but the same on 9.10
<st4aluck> bbordwell: Where to send it
<bbordwell> you will want to use the command "ubuntu-bug gnome-power-manager" to make a report
<gnomefreak> it would be nice to find the app that is causing it so you can use ubuntu-bug to reprort it :)
<gnomefreak> ah good chooice
<gnomefreak> run it without the "
 * gnomefreak back to my script updating
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how well Lubuntu is getting along. I dont see it even having a directroy at the daily-build servers
<Dr_Willis> wasent it suppsed to be an officially supported variant this release?
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: yes and i think it is at least since we have packages in our repos
 * gnomefreak broke something :(
<Dr_Willis> Id like lubuntu more - if it used a different file manager. :)
<st4aluck> bbordwell:  I've just tested it on live 8.04 and it works but with live Knoppix which has the same kernel as 10.04 doesn't
<AbortD> gnomefreak, it happens to all of my themes if i change the color to the background
<AbortD> it will adapt to the default though
<gnomefreak> AbortD: that doesnt change much of what i said i dont think just please dont ask me to remember thats really really hard to do atm
<bbordwell> st4aluck, are you trying to say it may be a kernel bug?
<AbortD> :P remember
<gnomefreak> AbortD: bbordwell would remember every word i said i think
<AbortD> i remember
<AbortD> i tried the command
<gnomefreak> not likley a kernel bug
<AbortD> it said i wasnt the one that posted the bug
<AbortD> i know
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: g-p-m uses the kenrel modules i think
<bbordwell> st4aluck, does knoppix use GNOME?
<gnomefreak> it does
<gnomefreak> may not just be gnome
<mfraz74> how do i reset the apperance settings back to the defaults for UNR?
<Dr_Willis> mfraz74:  i often delete all the config files in my users home.
<Dr_Willis> but thats a bit extreme
<AbortD> i updated and mythbuntu was installed :P
<gnomefreak> mfraz74: system>preferences>appearence  maybe it has use defaults or reset to defaults
<bbordwell> Dr_Willis, I seem to remember a bug a while back about GDM not working if you deleted the config fiel
<mfraz74> can't see any button that says reset or defaults
 * gnomefreak deletes Dr_Willis's homes dir
<bbordwell> st4aluck, Perhaps try a kubuntu image and see if it has the same problem.
<gnomefreak> mfraz74: than there is a good chance you will need to find where the settings are held
<st4aluck> bbordwell: I am on Kubuntu
<bbordwell> ahh
<bbordwell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/481312
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 481312 in gnome-power-manager "Laptop suspends when I connect/disconnect AC" [Low,New]
<bbordwell> thats not your bug, but looks like there are some issues with connecting/disconnecting the power
<st4aluck> ubottu: it'''s not the same problem. I have no problem here
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mfraz74> gnomefreak: i was hoping i wouldn't have to do that
<st4aluck> bbordwell: so I have to open new thread then!?!?!
<shinjitestroch> Oh boy
<shinjitestroch> Install time go...
<shinjitestroch> bbs?
<bbordwell> st4aluck, you could perhaps comment on that bug report about your problem, could have the same root cause
<bbordwell> in which case it would be the same bug with different symptoms
<st4aluck> bbordwell: I'll do
<yofel> st4aluck: you use KDE?
<Imperion> someone explain to me why the hell does my screen change its shape very slightly while I'm using gnome-terminal
<bbordwell> yofel, yes he does
<Imperion> e.g., when I'm selecting text
<st4aluck> yofel: Yes
<Imperion> it stretches vertically
<yofel> bbordwell: then him commenting on a bug about gnome-power-manager wouldn't make much sense
<bbordwell> yofel, good point
<st4aluck> yofel: I said I am on Kubuntu but it doesn't matter the gnome is the same
<Imperion> at least when it's maximized
<yofel> I would either blame linux or pm-utils I guess
<mfraz74> is firefox 3.6 going to be updated before release?
<bbordwell> mfraz74, yes
<mfraz74> good :)
<bbordwell> mfraz74, you mean to 3.6.2?
<AbortD> well i upgraded lucid from the upgrade manager now it says im booting into mythbuntu
<AbortD> i think i may as well go to karmic
<mfraz74>  bbordwell: yes that's what i mean. thought that change was a security issue?
<bbordwell> mfraz74, the high profile security issue you are thinking of was windows only AFAIK
<bbordwell> but yes there were some smaller issues fixed
<bbordwell> it is in the works
<bbordwell> almost done AFAIK
<shinjitestroch> How can I use zsync within windows?
<mfraz74> that's good. heard about the security issues, didn't realise they were windows only though
<gnomefreak> shinjitestroch: you cant :) you would have to finda  download for it
<bbordwell> mfraz74, not all of them but the high profile one in the news was
<gnomefreak> shinjitestroch: not sure if ther eis one but that is always a good starting place. IIRC rsync has a win version
<bbordwell> mfraz74, 3.6.2 fixed 111 bugs, i think 8 were secruity issues
<gnomefreak> please tell me 3.6.2 doesnt refer to firefox version
<bbordwell> sure does
<bbordwell> mfraz74, was asking about it
<gnomefreak> correct answer was no gnomefreak that refers to windows 3.6.2
<shinjitestroch> okay here I go hope I don't crash and burn.
<gnomefreak> i dont want to have to fix things
<gnomefreak> and if it is why isnt 3.6.2 released that is very easy
<bbordwell> windows 3.6.2 is that a real thing?
<gnomefreak> idk
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, yes he was asking if it would be updated
<howlymowly> hi poeple...   -->  i get the following error when updating with aptitude right now:    somehow plymouth got currupted?  I already reinstalled the plymouth package.. but no success...   "/var/lib/dpkg/info/ubuntustudio-plymouth-theme.postinst: 10: /usr/sbin/plymouth-set-default-theme: not found"
<gnomefreak> firefox 3.6.2 will not be pushed in archives until nss nspr are fixed
<gnomefreak> bbordwell: ^^^
<bbordwell> gnomefreak, I knew this, mfraz74 is the one looking for that message :)
<Dr_Willis> Trying to use the 'usb startup disk creator' tool - Unmount my flash drives . (keeping one plugged in) run the tool.. it then remounts them.. and wont let me reformat  the flash drive. I cant slide the 'live save file' slider either...
<Dr_Willis> anyone care to confirm this odd behavior?
<ZykoticK9> howlymowly, I think you just need to create a fake file to complete updates "sudo touch /usr/sbin/plymouth-set-default-theme"
<ZykoticK9> howlymowly, might need to be set executable as well
 * gnomefreak has had 3 people (diff nicks) maybe same user but until nss/nspr are complete we will not be getting updates for it
<mfraz74> i got it now!
<gnomefreak> i will try to find out monday if i see chris how the progress is
<howlymowly> ZykoticK9: but what about the "real" plymouth-set-default-theme then? my plymouthdoes not work, too... will it be fixed in one of the updates?
<ZykoticK9> howlymowly, we are all waiting for the "real" fix
<howlymowly> ahh..  kk.. i c
<bbordwell> ZykoticK9, It did not work at all before the "fake fix"
<bbordwell> so much improved :)
<gnomefreak> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gnomefreak> hmmm
<gnomefreak> well that explains why the script isnt working
<gnomefreak> ok seems there is either a problem with the alt. ISOs or they moved. waiting for a response atm
<bbordwell> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/20100327/
<bbordwell> couple of days old but its there
<mfraz74> that's only yesterday
<gnomefreak> that == too much work for tonight
<gnomefreak> i have live ISO to fall back on
<st4aluck> bbordwell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9039341#post9039341
<parag0n> does anyone else have a problem with passwd not working?
<parag0n> i cant create a new user, change any user's passwords or anything
<parag0n> this is ubuntu desktop i386, upgraded to lucid from karmic
<yofel> parag0n: do you get an error?
<parag0n> parag0n@Sylveste:~$ sudo passwd
<parag0n> passwd: System error
<parag0n> passwd: password unchanged
<yofel> why do you use sudo?
<parag0n> to change the root password
<yofel> you're not supposed to have a root password
<yofel> use sudo -i if you need a root shell
 * gnomefreak gets the feeling he thinks root and sudo are same
<parag0n> i need direct login to the root account, because my account's panel is broken
<gnomefreak> well thats a bad idea
<parag0n> so i need ot remove my account and recreate
<parag0n> then relock the root account
<parag0n> either way, passwd is still broken, i cant create a user, change any users password or anything
<parag0n> parag0n@Sylveste:~$ passwd
<parag0n> Changing password for parag0n.
<parag0n> (current) UNIX password:
<parag0n> passwd: System error
<parag0n> passwd: password unchanged
<parag0n> parag0n@Sylveste:~$ sudo adduser test
<parag0n> Adding user `test' ...
<parag0n> Adding new group `test' (1002) ...
<parag0n> Adding new user `test' (1002) with group `test' ...
<parag0n> Creating home directory `/home/test' ...
<parag0n> Copying files from `/etc/skel' ...
<parag0n> passwd: System error
<parag0n> passwd: password unchanged
<parag0n> anything that uses it fails
<yofel> !paste | parag0n
<ubottu> parag0n: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<penguin42> hello from summer time
<yofel> passwd seems indeed broken o.O
<yofel> hi penguin42
<KatieKitty> guys, the final release of lucid, the window buttons will still be at the left?
<kklimonda> yes
<oxymoron> Why on left side if I may ask?
<KatieKitty> so the design team refuse to change it back to right?
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: refusal would implicate that there is someone in power who wants it changed
<KatieKitty> so this means mark has decided not to change it back to right?
<jibadeeha> i heard they have moved them to the left to make space for something on the right
<KatieKitty> jibadeeha: that is some useless changes.....
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: at this time changing this for 10.04 is almost impossible anyway
<BUGabundo> m0rning
<jibadeeha> KatieKitty, you can move to the right with gconf setting
<KatieKitty> jibadeeha: or i can go back to debian........
<jibadeeha> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<oxymoron> jibadeeha: Interesting, wonder what its gonna be :)
<KatieKitty> it is sad to see this......
<jibadeeha> well that is your choice KatieKitty
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: or you could change theme
<jibadeeha> oxymoron, yeah i can't think of anything useful that they could place on the right
<KatieKitty> it is sad to see he community's voice is no longer be heard....
<jibadeeha> KatieKitty, ubuntu is not a democracy
<oxymoron> If the creator/developer for plymouth on *ubuntu or logo design is here, thank you man/woman your awesome. Finally *buntu going to look better than Windows on bootup
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: not really, community voice is overrated
<oxymoron> jibadeeha: They could be kind of creative on ubuntu team :P Hopefully standard icon size of the window buttons will be larger.
<oxymoron> jibadeeha: I know you can change it yourself, but I personally think default settings should be perfect from the beginning that adept to the largest audience
<jibadeeha> oxymoron, i really like the new wave theme and the button icons they used for that theme ... just wish the menu's were a dark gray
<kklimonda> oxymoron: largest audience don't really care about it that much
<jibadeeha> oxymoron, agree ... wish they would default the buttons to the right
<oxymoron> kklimonda: No, but it make it difficult and an annoying moment to fix it. Factory settings could be nice, and doesnt have to look like I dont know ...
<kklimonda> oxymoron: they are nice
<jibadeeha> i also like the title text to be in the centre
<oxymoron> jibadeeha: I havent see the new themes, maybe its time to test ubuntu soon if its gonna look better than kubuntu, but I doubt that :P
<oxymoron> kklimonda: They are not nice, especially not in Kubuntu
<kklimonda> oxymoron: that's a different distribution
<KatieKitty> it is sad to see that the community's voice is no longer be heard......
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Yeah, but same core and almost the same concept except for Gnome vs KDE
<kklimonda> oxymoron: that doesn't really make sense - GNOME vs KDE is all that really matters
<oxymoron> btw, does somebody know how to remove grub from mbr on hdd?
<KatieKitty> everyone wants it go back to be at the right side, but ubuntu now has not listen to the community anymore.....
<jibadeeha> KatieKitty, it is only the positioning of a set buttons - does it really matter that much?
<kklimonda> those are two different platforms for developers and users
<KatieKitty> jibadeeha: yes
<jibadeeha> KatieKitty, why?
<kklimonda> because!
<jibadeeha> because of what?
<kklimonda> change is bad yadda yadday
<KatieKitty> jibadeeha: it shows that the developers do not care about the community
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Whats the difference?
<jibadeeha> KatieKitty, i don't think that is true
<topyli> the developers are the community. fyi
<kklimonda> oxymoron: everything - Ubuntu is a distribution by Canonical and Kubuntu is a community project based on Ubuntu
<KatieKitty> jibadeeha: but now it is the facts already.....
<jibadeeha> how is it fact?
 * oxymoron is happy that developers finally understand GUI does actually matter the experience of *buntu
<KatieKitty> kklimonda: the community consist of the users as well.....
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Yeah, almost the same in other words ;)
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: yes - but "users" as whole have no expertise to make decisions
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: FLOSS projects have always been a meritocracies of sort - if you want your voice to be heard prove that it's worth hearing
<jibadeeha> KatieKitty, do you think debian works any different in terms of community?
<KatieKitty> kklimonda: not everyone accepted to be the developers anyway.....
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: what do you mean?
<KatieKitty> kklimonda: nothing....
<bazhang> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<kklimonda> we should add that they are on the left only in the default theme
<bazhang> kklimonda, care to suggest an edit to the factoid
<fetkmg> You can change it in the GUI with ubuntu tweak
<bazhang> fetkmg, is that part of Ubuntu, or a 3rd party
<fetkmg> http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<bazhang> 3rd party then
<nigelb> bazhang, 3rd party
<bazhang> nigelb, thanks :)
<KatieKitty> although the default theme only have the buttons at the left
<KatieKitty> but this will cause a lot of new users not able to adapt to the changes and decides to not even try ubuntu at all....
<bazhang> KatieKitty, not really a support issue
<kklimonda> !controls is In Lucid you may notice that the default theme has window controls (min/max/close) on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side either change the theme or see http://alturl.com/x5d6 for how to change button location and order using the terminal.
<nigelb> you need a <reply> ?
<KatieKitty> kklimonda: users who are not familiar with this will not even care to search for this......
<bazhang> yep, can add no problem :)
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: it's for us
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: so we don't have to type it every time someone asks the question
<bazhang> KatieKitty, join the mailing list or #ubuntu-offtopic please
<nigelb> KatieKitty, you can talk about in on the ayatana mailing list if you want.  this is not the place, please
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: and if users are not willing to accomodate this change then Ubuntu (and Linux desktop) have way bigger problems
<KatieKitty> ok
<KatieKitty> kklimonda: only ubuntu, not others that is using gnome... :P
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: if users are not able to change such a small habit then they won't be able to use Linux at all.
<KatieKitty> kklimonda: it is changes to adapt for ubuntu only in this case, not other distros....
<KatieKitty> ppl do not expect they have to threat ubuntu like Mac while closing a window....
 * yofel doesn't get why ubuntu has to look like every other distro out there
<KatieKitty> we are penguins, we are not fruit....
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu+1 handles support for the development version of Ubuntu.  Please join #ubuntu for all other Ubuntu support.  Chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: I see no difference - Ubuntu is not "yet another linux distribution", we want to change the way that people see linux on desktops
<kklimonda> bazhang: is it really that offtopic?
<kklimonda> we should have a #ubuntu-future channel probably
<bazhang> kklimonda, seems to be so, as it is more meta, than support
<kklimonda> or #ubuntu-advocacy
<bazhang> ubuntu-gripes
<yofel> bazhang: this is a discussion channel too
<kklimonda> bazhang: it's a discussion about development release though
<[TGA]> hiho/2
<KatieKitty> i really hope that the design team do consider about what the ppl suggest for change it back to right side...
<KatieKitty> coz myself do not hope that ubuntu loses support from the ppl and hop back to debian or knopix
<yofel> KatieKitty: there is a bug about making it theme-dependent, then you can just change the theme if you don't like it
<void^_> are they going to make this themeable now, or is it going to remain on the level of dirty metacity workarounds?
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: they won't consider what people suggests - they will consider raw data that they are able to gather
<kklimonda> yofel: it's already done
<KatieKitty> yofel: this is not the issue of personal preference....
<yofel> KatieKitty: it is...
<yofel> kklimonda: oh, didn't know :)
<oxymoron> I have installed grub 1.98 but when do grub-install -v I got (grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97+experimental), is that correct? :S
<cemc> how can I disable hdd spindown on a laptop ?
<KatieKitty> it seems like there will be no way to change the design team's decision already rite?
<cemc> I mean I don't want it to put hdparm -B128 when on battery
<yofel> oxymoron: it says grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu2) here
<kklimonda> oxymoron: not really
<kklimonda> so lahggy..
<oxymoron> yofel: Weird, what could that be? I just removed grub from mbr and reinstalled but yet I got the 1.97~experimental :S
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: you will be always able to override the theme setting using gconf
<yofel> oxymoron: what does $ apt-cache policy grub-pc    tell you for the installed version?
<oxymoron> yofel: 1.98-1ubuntu2
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> then it shouldn't say 1.97...
<KatieKitty> kklimonda: i know, but the default settings is wat i am talking about
<devilsadvocate_> its not about 'looking like every other distro out there'. its more about not changing stuff for the _only_ reason that its different from or the same as  something else. if its better usability wise to have it on this side, then fine. otherwise changing it is retarded
<devilsadvocate_> kklimonda, gconf is not usable
<oxymoron> yofel: I know before I installed experimental once from grub repository and then it got like ***~experimental ... Where is every single file you should delete to completly remove grub?
<oxymoron> yofel: Do you know where the grub version number is stored. that one that get in grub title bar on bootup?
<yofel> no, I don't know that much about grub
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: the default belongs to developers and dx team members to decide - they are going to be wrong but what Ubuntu and Linux in general need is for someone to take a lead in making new, interesting changes
<kklimonda> KatieKitty: you should probably read http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/330
<oxymoron> yofel: Its really strange, I have like removed files and grub completly once and reinstalled but still got that.
<kklimonda> devilsadvocate_: it's (and ubuntu-tweak) is enough for those who are really offended by Canonical making any decision - other are just going to accept it.
<devilsadvocate_> kklimonda, is there any published justification as to _how_ this is better? it represent a major diversion both from upstream and from general user expectation
<oxymoron> Is it risky to remove the whole /boot folder? :D I want to remove grub and all kernels and reinstall them?
<kklimonda> it's major? huh.. but no, I haven't seen any justification nor do I think they have to justify their decision - that's probably the difference. I believe that they are the best people to do the job available so I'm going to trust them.
<devilsadvocate_> oxymoron, thats a rather risky proposition. why do you want to do it?
<oxymoron> devilsadvocate_: My partition /dev/sdc doesnt boot and the grub version is faulty in mbr or some setting somewhere. I want to cleanup and reinstall the kernels and grub2 from scratch to maybe get boot into Lucid work.
<devilsadvocate_> kklimonda, IMO any changes from upstream should be limited to branding and distro level integration fixing efforts, and not changes that really mess with how upstream works. everything else should be pushed upstream as soon as possible. there is enough entropy in the linux world as it is
<devilsadvocate_> kklimonda, we all know what happened with xubuntu's xfce
<oxymoron> devilsadvocate_: If I remove, do I remove the kernels completly then? I am in chroot on /dev/sdc2 on LiveCD now, would it still be possible to do apt-get or dpkg if I remove kernels?
<devilsadvocate_> oxymoron, it will, but i dont know whether reinstalling the kernels would go smothly
<devilsadvocate_> oxymoron, i'dd suggest just reinstalling grub
<yofel> oxymoron: you would have to mount the chroot like your system is set up usually
<kklimonda> devilsadvocate_: but Ubuntu have never been a "yet another distribution" - we are trying to create something new and appealing to users who are not familiar with Linux. There is only that much you can do without "messing" with upstream.
<oxymoron> devilsadvocate_: I have tried just to reinstall grub but it doesnt work, still same error
<yofel> oxymoron: but as devilsadvocate_ says, purging grub and the kernels will propably not go smooth, apt might remove a lot of other stuff (use dpkg --force-depends maybe)
<penguin42> oxymoron: I'm curious, this is your sdc, what have you got on sda and how exactly do you install grub?
<penguin42> (and sdb for that matter)
<devilsadvocate_> kklimonda, all i'm saying is making it better is different from making it 'different'. if this is indeed better, then go ahead. but i dont see _how_ this is better or any data suggesting that it is better
<oxymoron> yofel: I was thinking of remove the files manually and not in apt or dpkg
<yofel> oxymoron: BAD idea
<devilsadvocate_> kklimonda, i hope the decision was not brought about by developers who are as used to OSX as their users are to Windows, bcasue if that is the case this is a train wreck waiting to happen
<yofel> oxymoron: better purge the packages, it might not be the files on /boot bug some config file or whatever that's broken
<yofel> s/bug/but/
<oxymoron> penguin42: sda is my sandbox partition, sdc is my default one that is messed up after karmic => lucid, sdb and sdd are storage disks. I have tried to remove grub with # dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1 and rm -r /boot/grub and also apt-get remove grub*
<penguin42> oxymoron: But this arrangement used to work on karmic?
<penguin42> oxymoron: That dd needs to be if=/dev/zero not null
<oxymoron> yofel: Yes, I wonder where that config file is ... somewhere its some grub config file that doesnt disappear if I remove grub with dpkg
<kklimonda> devilsadvocate_: it was not and it was accepted by Shuttleworh anyway before it got published. Apparently the DX team was able to convince him that this change is worth trying
<kushalone> Hey guys, Could someone please verify is the little triangle to sort data in the system monitor in 10.04b is in correct order? Thanks
<yofel> oxymoron: do you remove or purge the packages? removing them will leave the config files in place
<oxymoron> penguin42: Yeah kind of worked, but I still got 1.97~experimental which is wrong even on Karmic, it should be 1.97~beta4
<oxymoron> penguin42: Oh, well I googled that and it said null, but why zero?
<penguin42> oxymoron: I wonder if it's installing it on the right disk
<oxymoron> yofel: I have tried both purge and remove
<penguin42> oxymoron: Reading /dev/null gives you nothing, therefore you can't write it anywhere, reading /dev/zero gives you a stream of 0's and that command would then write 446 of them to the start of the disk
<oxymoron> penguin42: Do you know whats code 449 is?
<oxymoron> 446*
<oxymoron> penguin42: And yeah it should be installed on right disks.
<penguin42> oxymoron: Not 100% sure - I *think* it might be everything in the boot sector except the partition table; do you want to wipe the whole partition disk or very carefully just grub?
<oxymoron> penguin42: I though have grub on both sda and sdc
<oxymoron> penguin42: ONly grub, not the partition table then it should be code 512
<oxymoron> refered to google ...
<penguin42> yeh
<oxymoron> 446 just say to go to beginning and change mbr I think
<oxymoron> yofel: How would you remove grub2, which command? should I do apt-get remove --purge grub*
<devilsadvocate_> oxymoron, nake sure you have all your backups first
<yofel> either apt-get purge or dpkg --purge
<devilsadvocate_> oxymoron, dd to the start of disk an things of that sort are quite  ... risky
<Dr_Willis> how to trash your system - method #4 - mistakes while using dd. :)
<oxymoron> devilsadvocate_: Yeah, I dont save anything on my OS partitions ;) That I have learned by years, isolate OS disks from important data except apps then of course
<oxymoron> devilsadvocate_: But I copy my home folder now just in case
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: lol :D
 * oxymoron wonders if its possible to boost speed of moving/copying files on hdd? He wants at least 100 MB/s
<Dr_Willis> with enought $$$ yes
<Dr_Willis> :)
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: I meant mostly software-wise :P Of course with power raptor or sdd disks ... but I wonder SATA2 should in theory support like 600 MB/S but I only get like 30 MB/S
<Dr_Willis> i think all those #'s are highly inflated
<Dr_Willis> marketing
<Dr_Willis> :)
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: How do you mean? :P
<jussi01> FYI:
<jussi01> !currentissues
<ubottu> The titlebar buttons have switched to the left during the development phase of Lucid. No need for alarm! The developers are testing this and listening to user feedback. The final decision about the position will be made after beta. Kindly be patient. For more insight , kindly read : http://www.ivankamajic.com/?p=281
<yofel> jussi01: thx, btw: is it possible to get channel specific factoids in a query?
<jussi01> yofel: yes: !factoid-#channel
<oxymoron> jussi01: Btw, if the buttons are on left, you have to change that thing when drag the mouse pointer to upper left corner it goes into that windows selection mode :P
 * penguin42 isn't sure but I do wonder if the reason for the change was the notify-osd messages covering the buttons
<Dr_Willis> i doubt it penguin42
 * jussi01 has no idea, isnt a devloper and doesnt have any input in it. 
 * oxymoron wonders if the full title bar will be used sometime in the OS history xD
<jussi01> I dont even use gnome, so it doesnt even affect me. Now, back to Lucid support?
<kklimonda> penguin42: notify-osd has already been changed in karmic to display non-sync notifications a bit lower because of that (and firefox search bar)
<kklimonda> penguin42: so I'm pretty sure it had nothing to do with the change
<penguin42> kklimonda: Yeh it always still seems to be above where my buttons are :-)
<kklimonda> penguin42: heh
<oxymoron> jussi01: Yeah, you could explain for me what should happen after plymouth cool video loading? :P For me last time tried the loader goes really slow and took like 10 minutes to go 100% and then it just freezes and the video doesnt end and desktop doesnt hook and chainload after plymouth :P
<kklimonda> heh, I have to force fsck to see plymouth at all :/
<penguin42> oxymoron: That shouldn't happen - it should take a handful of seconds
<oxymoron> kklimonda: For me the problem that plymouth didnt appear was that quiet splash command wasnt added to kernel boot xD
<kklimonda> oxymoron: for me it's entirely about the speed of the boot
<kklimonda> it's just too fast ;)
<oxymoron> penguin42: Yes I know, but I wonder why it do that in the first place :P Would be cool in plymouth if you could press a button "see chain info command lines" and then get a info window somewhere when you see exactly what happens on bootup, I would like that :)
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Haha, how fast ? :P
<penguin42> yeh it's always nice to know what's going on
<kklimonda> oxymoron: no idea, don't have bootchart installed right now
<kklimonda> oxymoron: but probably under 20 seconds
<kklimonda> (it was 17 last time I've had bootchat installed)
<oxymoron> kklimonda: I just wonder if it was a huge change since karmic :P
<kklimonda> 17 seconds to the idle desktop
<kklimonda> one thing I hate is that plymouth doesn't kick in until ureadahead is done reading files.
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Hopefully the desktop bootstrap will be improved as well, I know there is something going on for KDE anyway to vastly improve speed
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Yeah, you mean that second the screen is black? :P
<kklimonda> oxymoron: for me it's a full 7 or 8 seconds of black screen with only blinking cursor, then kms kicks in, a moment later plymouth and X
<oxymoron> Then I dont understand why befoere when you dont get splash and see command lines instead, you always get a lot of errors and messages, why is it so? Isnt it possible to not get a single error on boot? xD lol hahaha :D
<kklimonda> I don't really get any messages other than the one from plymouth
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Ah my computer is a little faster than yours I guess, for me its like 1-3 seconds black and then got KMS, then plymouth and then x doesnt start xD
<kklimonda> s/plymouth/fsck/
 * yofel whishes he wouldn't get any nfs errors on boot anymore, stupid moutnall
<oxymoron> kklimonda: I got a lot of ureadahaed messages with status 4 for my storage drives and udev rules for logitech keyboard and for microsoft/rzer habu mouse :P
<kklimonda> ureadahead messages are a upstart bug
<oxymoron> kklimonda: That was when I didnt have quiet splash and see what happened before playmouth. But strange plymouth doesnt start if you dont have splash command :P
<kklimonda> udev messages are bugs in rules
<kklimonda> i wonder why
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Bug or not, I hate error messages no mather if I see them or not :P
<oxymoron> Ignorance is a bless though, but mostly these days my brain have learned how to world works with hacks and errors behind the scenes everywhere, no matter its in the computer world or anywhere else
<oxymoron> *the world
<eagles0513875> heyo odyi
<eagles0513875> whoops wrong person
<eagles0513875> heyo oxymoron
<oxymoron> eagles0513875: Hi there :)
<oxymoron> eagles0513875: Any success with lucid for ya?
<eagles0513875> i gave up
<eagles0513875> ill wait till its released
<eagles0513875> at least im on it on a virtual machine
<oxymoron> eagles0513875: I am to stubborn to give up, I just sit with this until I either understand the whole bootup process or make it work.
<eagles0513875> rofl
<oxymoron> eagles0513875: Hopefully beta2 in lucid will fix some problems, I guess they hold the packages and not release them yet to beta1 as updates :P
<kklimonda> they don't
<eagles0513875> oxymoron: http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/boot.htm
<eagles0513875> how the boot process works lol
<eagles0513875> oxymoron: they only hold the packages if there is a problem
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Alright, nobody have fixed plymouth and all that in other words? :P
<eagles0513875> what doesnt make sense is whey mountall for me wants to pull libplymouth2 if i dont even have an nvidia in this particular machine
<eagles0513875> or is plymouth not just for nvidia
<kklimonda> oxymoron: it's not broken
<kklimonda> oxymoron: if it's broken in your configuration then you should report it
<oxymoron> kklimonda: No, but the interaction between the protocols are ...
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Sorry to say but I am to lazy and bored by reporting bugs so I have quit doing it.
<oxymoron> eagles0513875: No plymouth isnt nvidia specific ;)
<eagles0513875> ok i thought it was
<kklimonda> oxymoron: then you don't really have the right to complain, do you?
<oxymoron> eagles0513875: And what I meant with bootup process I meant how the stages work programming wise :P
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Mostly things in the world arent "right", so it doesnt matter if I have the right to "complain" or not, I do it anyway :D
<eagles0513875> ahh oxymoron take a look at the source code for example grub and other steps in the boot process
<kklimonda> oxymoron: pfff,
<oxymoron> eagles0513875: Where to find grub source code?
<kklimonda> oxymoron: you are just wasting our time then.
<penguin42> oxymoron: apt-get source grub
<eagles0513875> apt-get source hehe is ur friend
<eagles0513875> grub2 to be exact penguin42
<oxymoron> eagles0513875: Actually I tried to understand kernel source before, but there I actually give up, to many thousand of code lines ...
<eagles0513875> hehe
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Maybe someone else have the time to report bug ... I just ask, and not only wineing of the bugs :P I want to fix them
<oxymoron> penguin42: Thank you :)
<eagles0513875> oxymoron: why not if you have the programming ask in ubuntu-motu for mentoring if not then hang tight
<oxymoron> eagles0513875: I dont know really :P If I dont get this working I actually might :P
<oxymoron> eagles0513875: I just have to get enough pissed first :D rofl xD
<oxymoron> I would like to provide with design, programming IM-client, fix grub once and for all, polish the look and interface overall, make things a lot faster and otimize code
<Dr_Willis> grub2 is the first step in 'fixing grub' :)
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Yeah, grub2 go way to slow it has been developed so long that someone else could have done the grub3 in the meanwhile :P
<Dr_Willis> GrubVista
<oxymoron> Haha grubvista :D
<oxymoron> would be nice having a common mbr and bootstrap for Mac, WIndows and Linux :) Then it could be freaking awesome :)
<oxymoron> Lucid have 1.98-1 of grub I think, does somebody know whats left to code?
<Dr_Willis> themes
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Only themes? :P
<Umeaboy> Is GRUB going to become graphical soon?
<Umeaboy> Not textbased.
<fetkmg> Are the new themes, ambiance and radiance, a WIP? As I noticed many sore spots.
<Dr_Willis> its allready themable Umeaboy  but those features are still in testing . andi belive left out of theubuntu versions
<Dr_Willis> fetkmg:  this is beta1 :) everything is a WIP
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: What makes you say it's become themable? I know there is a patch for it flying around but I didn't think the patch had gone very far
<Umeaboy> Dr_Willis: Okey.
<Umeaboy> What do I have to do to theme it?
<Dr_Willis> penguin42:  ive seen PPAs for the patched version and screenshots.. but i dont worry to much about  eyecaney like that
<Umeaboy> I'd like to discuss a matter......a small matter.
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: Ah yeh
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  theres patched/updated ppa's of grub2 with the versions that has some theme features
<Umeaboy> It's a suggestion for the upcoming installer in Ubuntu.
<droke> Hello, are there any news regarding fglrx in Lucid. I see the package is considered low urgency :(
<penguin42> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure if there are any movement to it going in either an official package or upstream
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  i doubt if that features going to get added.
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Do you think its possible to combine grub and plymouth and make them interact someway?
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps in the nect release
<Dr_Willis> oxymoron:  personally I remove Pymouth
<Umeaboy> Could someone make it possible to inside the installation remove panels from the enviroment & change colours?
<fetkmg> So we have a music store now, when does the book store arrive?
<Umeaboy> A friend of mine installed Ubuntu on his computer.
<Umeaboy> His OLDER computer.
<Umeaboy> The thing is.
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: I like watching the video effects while waiting :) WOuld be cool having a time counter, is that possible? I mean like, its 27 seconds left ...
<Umeaboy> He's a bit stubborn.
<penguin42> oxymoron: It's really difficult to predict times
<fetkmg> including books in the public domain.
<Umeaboy> Stubborn when it comes to seeing things as they are.
<oxymoron> penguin42: Well, isnt it possible to make statistics from each individs computer and predict upstart time from that?
<Glowball> I have tried two alpha versions and now the beta 1, and none of them are even booting in Virtualbox - I got the purple splash screen, but then it gets stuck at a black window with a white _ (unable to type anything), while my processors are driving crazy
<oxymoron> penguin42: Which mean first times it doesnt show time left, but after 3 times maybe :P
<Dr_Willis> oxymoron:  proberly is/will be.. but  sounds like more for me to disable :)
<Glowball> (I haven't tried to actually burn it to a cd and try the live edition though)
<Umeaboy> In short, he was not happy with the colour of the desktop even thou he could change it.
<penguin42> oxymoron: Yeh, even so it's not necessarily that accurate, and if you tell people there's 20 seconds left and it takes 30 people feel disappointed, but if you double it to 40 to be sure people aren't happy either!
<Umeaboy> He complaint about the colour orange. He complained about have two panels.
<oxymoron> penguin42: Haha yeah, or maybe the one thing I said before, see whats going on in the background, that would calm me down :)
<oxymoron> Umeaboy: Install Kubuntu for him instead ;)
<Umeaboy> I can't remember if he didnät complain about something at all.
<droke> Which kernel is currently supported by the pre-release fglrx drivers in edgers? 2.6.32 only?
<penguin42> Umeaboy: I have the same problem whenever I install something for my dad...
<Dr_Willis> Umeaboy:  at work - had a similer guy companing.. my responce.. 'too bad...'
<void^_> i use a top panel only in gnome, os2v4 style.
<Dr_Willis> or 'thats an interesting missconception'
<yofel> droke: I think yes
<Dr_Willis> :)
<oxymoron> Umeaboy: Kubuntu is blue mostly and only have one panel, or you could add more ones if you would like
<Umeaboy> oxymoron: Yeah, but he did the online test to see what distro he should use.
<Dr_Willis> kde 4.4X has gotten a lot of nice improvements
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Yeah, but KDE 4.5 will be the ONE <3
<topyli> uh, if the number of panels or desktop background color are the main users here, we're doing pretty nicely
<Mike1_> I want my Panel-Applets as single entity back! I want to be able remove that Indicator-thingy! I’m using UNE … is there a way to do it? :-(
<topyli> er, main problems
 * yofel is happy that he doesn't get any plasma crashes anymore since 4.4.1 :D
<fetkmg> Google Chrome's default theme puts the close buttons on the right side, (inconsistancy)
<Umeaboy> I don't know how to convince him because he still believes Windows is better even thou he uses alot of free software in Windows.
<Umeaboy> If he can get it for free he prefers that.
<Umeaboy> It's the same when asking him out for an activity that involves money.
<droke> Something I like in KDE is the auto-window-resizing when you touch the sides of the screen as you drag a window. Especially on 24" monitors it is a MUST. Boosts productivity by ALOT IMO.
<Umeaboy> In short........he's kind, but only for his own good.
<droke> I could hack this into GNOME with Compiz, but hack = not user-friendly :(
<oxymoron> Umeaboy: Tell him to test Kubuntu, I am pretty sure he will like it and the new KDE 4.4.1 ;) I prefer that to Windows. If he doesnt play games in Windows or use video editing and heavy grpahics and so on, GNU/LInux Kubuntu I would recommend because it mostly look like WIndows but much better IMO :P
<droke> Umeaboy, it is his choice at the end of the day. If he does not like it then is not for him. Do not try to convince people, unless you are to be paid a commission I guess. My advice (from experience good and bad :) ).
<Umeaboy> He does play games in Windows.
<Umeaboy> Mostly FPS-games & FM or CM-games.
<oxymoron> Umeaboy: Its possible to do dual-boot and VMware is always an option ;)
<droke> Umeaboy, you can play most FPS in Ubuntu through Wine.
<Umeaboy> I even tried showing him to use Linux via Virtualbox, but he's to stubborn to test it.
<oxymoron> Umeaboy: I would not prefer GNU/Linux before WIndows if weyre talking computer gaming, but in almost any other case GNU/Linux would be to prefer
<Umeaboy> oxymoron: I prefer Linux-games since they're free to adapt & to develop.
<oxymoron> Umeaboy: Yeah, but the most important thing ... stability and perfomance
 * yofel makes a note that audio/video editing is sub-optimal in linux too :/
<oxymoron> Umeaboy: Me myself doesnt play games anymore on my computer, but I would never ever play games on e Linux machine
 * penguin42 is fortunately satisfied by simple flash games and simple stuff
<oxymoron> yofel: Its coming more and more editors to the market though. More developers are provide good alternatives to Adobe and that kind of things which Windows has
<penguin42> yofel: It's good ptivi is now in Ubuntu, but I hope people don't think it's sorted because of something simple like that
<oxymoron> penguin42: You must try N64 emulator and play Super MArio 64, thats freaking awesome and kills the flash games ...
<yofel> penguin42: I tested pitivi, it can't read the video files from my DVR, only vlc and kdenlive can read those
<kklimonda> penguin42: sorted?
<yofel> and kdenlive is far from stable :/
<penguin42> kklimonda: Finished with etc
 * oxymoron wonders if gimp or Krita will become better than Photoshop or if PS will be ported to QT or GNU/LInux
<Dr_Willis> i doubt if t5hers any proffit in porting PS to linux
<yofel> I wonder what's so hard about makin a linux version of PS, there's a mac version after all
<Dr_Willis> $$$$
<kklimonda> penguin42: but what do you mean by that? is it too simple? it's not a replacement for adobe premiere and the rest of the professional stuff after all
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Probably not, but Adobe have been release a version for Android for free ... So I guess there is some kind of market in there :P
<Dr_Willis> Its all about the Money
<penguin42> yofel: It's a lot of work to rewrite the GUI and a phenomenal cost to keep testing it
<Dr_Willis> a version of PS for android?
<yofel> well, that's true
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Yes, Adobe Photoshop MObile or something like that, really awesome neat little app for my mobile :)
<penguin42> kklimonda: Yeh too simple; in the sense that people won't think there's need to write something more complete
<kklimonda> Dr_Willis: it's a chicken and egg problem - there is no market for applications like PS because there are no applications like PS to create the market ;)
<Dr_Willis> oxymoron:  i imagine its not the same codebase as PS. :) of course that means they have ported it to linux then.. so ask them to release it.
<WoAnerges> hi guys!
<WoAnerges> have VAIO with "ATI mobility radeon HD 4570" and Intel Core2 DUO T6600 @ 2.2GHz.
<WoAnerges> can't install ubuntu 10.04 normally. problems with video appearance.
<WoAnerges> need help.
<WoAnerges> i know - the image in attachment - it looks like video card owerheat, but it's not an owerheat of vc processor. i am sure about that, because i had a vc that was damaged by owerheating. this is not that case. i think there's a compability problem with laptop hardware. dear development team,,, you must fix it :S
<penguin42> yofel: Never underestimate the cost of testing
<WoAnerges> don't leave me without ubuntu. (=
<WoAnerges> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=151676&d=1269750326
<Dr_Willis> I wouldent use PS if it did eist for linux. I cant afford it.. and i dont need it.
<yofel> penguin42: I can imagine that
<kklimonda> penguin42: pitivi is a alternative for iMovie. to create good alternatives for professional software you would need a market for it.
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: I wish Koffice, OpenOffice, GIMP and apps like that will vastly improve the interfaces and eyecandy, then it could be better than Photoshop. Most features it has like Photoshop has, but the interface really is bad. I would look on Microsoftt Office and make the interface better than that
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Of course you dont buy software ...
<Umeaboy> oxymoron: He had problems getting the connection-interface up.
<oxymoron> Umeaboy: Connection interface for what?
<Umeaboy> Ethernet.
<WoAnerges> anyone?
 * Dr_Willis wonders how 'eyecandy' would make office apps better....
 * penguin42 hands Dr_Willis a dancing paperclip
<yofel> WoAnerges: no ati experts here right now it seems
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Not eyecandy, more interface polish to make productivity go faster, more fun and enjoy to use the app ;) Eyecandy is second
<fabio333> hi there
<fabio333> someone here is going to recompile firefox 3.6 with cairo enabled?
<kklimonda> fabio333: why would we do it? devs are going to do it when legal stuff is sorted out
<fabio333> hi <kklimonda>
<Dr_Willis> 'the software owuld be better... if the software was better....'
<kklimonda> fabio333: if we create firefox 3/6 package we'll have to rename it to Shiretoko(?). remove mozilla branding and hear complains about it
<Dr_Willis> :)
<fabio333> damn
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Seriously, look on OpenOffice, it looks like hell :P Buttons everywhere which make you confused, not logical menus and well it must be polished. KOffice have been trapped in the same trap and its horrible to use.
<penguin42> oxymoron: OOo 3 is a hell of a lot better than 2 - but yeh I agree
<Dr_Willis> oxymoron:  compared to the MS word i used the other day at work.. I will stick with OpenOffice
<Glowball> I have tried two alpha versions and now the beta 1, and none of them are even booting in Virtualbox - I got the purple splash screen, but then it gets stuck at a black window with a white _ (unable to type anything), while my processors are driving crazy (I haven't tried to actually burn it to a cd and try the live edition though)
<oxymoron> penguin42: Yeah, 2 was chaos, 3 is a little better but still horrible
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know what version of word it was.. i could barely figure out how to make a simple 'For sale .. Sign'
<fabio333> <kklimonda>: i'm talking about a 3.6 recompiled and posted online somwhere when i can get it
<Dr_Willis> abiword does 90% of what i need.
<fabio333> i have to downloads so many devs to compile it...
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: Have you tried MS Office 2007 or 2010?
 * Dr_Willis isent even sure what cairo is.
<WoAnerges> :(
<Dr_Willis> oxymoron:  i dont knwo what version it was.. its whatever they had at work
<fetkmg> OOo one netbook remix should theme the Splash Screen to fit with the netbook theme.
 * oxymoron make a notice that Cairo is a dock panel like Apple OS X have ,)
<penguin42> Glowball: It doesn't seem happy with older Virtualboxes
<kklimonda> fabio333: it's just too much work to do that as devs are going to fix it as soon as they can anyway
<Dr_Willis> ive yet to find a dock that actually made me more productive.
<Dr_Willis> Docky - came close.
<kklimonda> fabio333: /b 9
<kklimonda> ech, not here
<kklimonda> well, wrong prefix ;)
<fabio333> <kklimonda>: ?
<Glowball> penguin42: Ah, that might be true, actually. I'm getting alerts to update Virtualbox for quite some time, but at college, I have an internet limit of 4GB a month at a max speed of about 60kB/s (if I'm lucky), so I keep postponing it
<penguin42> Glowball: Youch, you need to find someone with a fast net connection and a supply of thumb drives
<kklimonda> fabio333: nothing, my mistake
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: MS OFffice 2003 looks horrible for me as well :P I wish more people think more like they do on cell phone interfaces, they optimze everything and it looks really good. On small screens it can look good and efficient interface, but on large screen with far more performance and possiblites nobody use the empty space everywhere and on GNU/LInux its to much about CLI and icons on GUI:s. We need more design interaction and
<oxymoron>  user experience to really compare with WIndows and Apple OS, GNU/LInux would kill them in an instance if GUI:s was more polished interface-wise
<kklimonda> oxymoron: 2003 is really old - 2007 and 2010 have both really nice interface
<fabio333> <oxymoron>: no way to get 2010 running yet
<Glowball> penguin42: I used my neighbours' internet, but they decided to put a password on their connection a few months ago :(
<oxymoron> kklimonda: Yeah, thats what I mean ;) Wish Koffice and OpenOffice would take same spirit to their interface GUI ;)
<oxymoron> fabio333: What do you mean?
<fabio333> no wine support still
<kklimonda> Glowball: to run lucid guest on karmic host in virtualbox you either need a newer version of virtualbox or to pass acpi=off kernel parameter when booting guest system
<Glowball> kklimonda: I'm at home for the weekend, so I could as well download the new version now... :) Thanks though :)
 * oxymoron still wait on LIveCD to backup 27.1 GB that take like several human kind ages ...
<oxymoron> fabio333: Aha, well you dont use wine at all :P Windows for WIndows apps and Linux for Linux ported apps ;)
<oxymoron> fabio333: Quite sad Spotify doesnt work on Wine these days after the KDE 4.4 upgrade :(
<fabio333> it's not the place here but office 2007 on wine is faster than openoffice...
<oxymoron> fabio333: If you want to talk about it, we could go to offtopic channel ;)
<fabio333> not at all, it's just a fact
<oxymoron> fabio333: Maybe I would test it on Wine then :)
<Glowball> Hurray, it's running :)
<penguin42> fabio333: I probably agree, but check out OOo in lucid - it seems to have got a lot faster
<oxymoron> 80 000 files left to copy ... I want to remove grub NOW! :D
<fabio333> as for koffice it's a dead project... they could do that instead of reinventing the wheel with kin composite...
<WoAnerges> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=151676&d=1269750326
<WoAnerges> hi guys!
<WoAnerges> have VAIO with "ATI mobility radeon HD 4570" and Intel Core2 DUO T6600 @ 2.2GHz.
<WoAnerges> can't install ubuntu 10.04 normally. problems with video appearance.
<WoAnerges> need help.
<WoAnerges> i know - the image in attachment - it looks like video card owerheat, but it's not an owerheat of vc processor. i am sure about that, because i had a vc that was damaged by owerheating. this is not that case.
<kklimonda> WoAnerges: you have asked about it here already and on another channel. if you get no responses it's because we don't know
<fabio333> WoAnerges>: maybe it's the kms
<fabio333> sorry, can't install
<WoAnerges> kms?
<rsk> WoAnerges try a nigthly cd
<fabio333> i don't know why u can't install it
<WoAnerges> does nightly cd contains improved drivers?
<rsk> WoAnerges it can
<Dr_Willis> theres always the alterantive cd'
<joppan> HELP MY SUDOERS FILE GOT CORRUPTED on my ubuntu 10.04 beta 1 while editing using sudo visudo using vi
<rsk> !caps | joppan
<ubottu> joppan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Dr_Willis> look for backups - one may of been made automatically
<joppan> where
<aigarius> I'm having a problem with bootup hanging after the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 just now - when booted in rescue mode, the last lines are 'Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... ' and then 'Done.' nvidia drivers were installed from default packages before the upgrade. I can debug by interrupting it with Alt-SysRq-K (or I)
<kklimonda> how can it get corrupted when you edit it using visudo?
<rsk> faulty hardware maybe
<aigarius> joppan, your best bet would be to boot into the rescue mode and edit it from there (or from a livecd/usb)
<oxymoron> aigarius: Whats alt-sysrq-K?
<yofel> oxymoron: kernel request to kill X
<aigarius> oxymoron, SysRq: SAK - kill all processes
<oxymoron> aigarius: I have similar problem like you btw when I upgraded from Karmic to Lucid :P
<kklimonda> well, to kill the current vt
<kklimonda> (to be more precise)
<oxymoron> aigarius: Is it a key combination? And which buttons?
<yofel> kklimonda: yes, thanks :)
<aigarius> when I press it, it says that it killed mountall process
<aigarius> oxymoron, Alt + SysRq button (usually the same as printscreen) + k
<yofel> oxymoron: if you don't have a sysrq button it's often  mapped to the 'Print' or PrintScr button
<kklimonda> oxymoron: it's sysrq+k where sysrq may be alt+prtsc, ctrl+alt+prtsc, ctrl+shift+alt+prtsc..
<TheStreetRacer> sera
<oxymoron> aigarius: I would try go into grub on bootup, highlight your kernel, press "e" and type after "ro" quiet splash. That make me go one step ahead into plymouth
<oxymoron> kklimonda, yofel, aigarius: Alright, cool to know that combinaiton so I can debug :)
<yofel> oxymoron: while we're at it, the last resort before hard reset to half-properly reboot your pc is sysrq + r e i s u b
<oxymoron> yofel: What is r e i s u b?
<yofel> oxymoron: the buttons 'r' 'e' ... pressed after one other (sysrq+r, sysrq+e, ...)
<oxymoron> yofel: What happens then? :P
<kklimonda> rising elephants is so utterly boring..
<kklimonda> (which is harder to remember than the damn reisub is)
<Umeaboy> Anyone feel like seeing something cute?
<aigarius> press sysrq+a for help ;)
<kklimonda> Umeaboy: if it's a kitty I'm in
<arand> yofel: shouldn't there be an alt iin there as well?
<Umeaboy> kklimonda: As a matter of fact it is.
<Umeaboy> ;)
<Umeaboy> Good guess
<yofel> arand: well, sysrq = alt+[sysrq-button]
<Umeaboy> This will make you start smiling: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaBWN0tN2lc
<Umeaboy> Hehehehe
<oxymoron> 50 000 files left ... boring to wait :P
<yofel> oxymoron: see the bottom of the post for an explenation http://www.centriment.com/2009/03/20/raising-elephants-is-so-utterly-boring/
<arand> yofel: To someone who doesn't know anythong about elephant-breeding that might not be obvious ;)
<yofel> arand: haha
<penguin42> anyone know if there are -dbg packages for xorg-edgers?
<yofel> arand: (no, we already discussed the invocation, that's why I left it out)
<kklimonda> penguin42: you can check it yourself
<penguin42> kklimonda: I couldn't find them, hence the question
<kklimonda> penguin42: if you couldn't find them (in the package details view) then there are no -dbg packages
<arand> yofel: Ah, way up *there*, I see.
<penguin42> kklimonda: Seems odd doesn't it
<oxymoron> yofel: Cool, reisub :)
<Umeaboy> kklimonda: Did you smile?
<Umeaboy> ;)
<yofel> isn't it :D
<oxymoron> raising elephants is so utterly boring :D
<aigarius> I would sync once more after the unmount
<kklimonda> penguin42: not really - they should be there for at least some packages so it's probably you who don't see them :P
<kklimonda> Umeaboy: heh - i did
<Umeaboy> It's actually real.
<Umeaboy> I thought it was scrambled from an old movie.
<bencrisford> hey everyone, im helping a guy out with some problems he's having with lucid, i dont know what to suggest to him
<penguin42> bencrisford: What's his problems?
<bencrisford> his install initially failed, but worked in "safe mode" i guess he means recovery mode..
<bencrisford> when he loads up lucid now hes getting this scren:
<bencrisford> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=151676&d=1269750326
<yofel> bencrisford: oh, WoAnerges?
<bencrisford> yep
<bencrisford> he came on #ubuntu-bugs looking for help
<bencrisford> which obviously isnt a support channel..
<yofel> bencrisford: yes, there was nobody here that could help him at the moment
<bencrisford> yofel: oh
<bencrisford> i suggested he should try ctrl+alt+f1 at the funny screen to see if cli works
<bencrisford> but i was gonna check if anyone had encountered similar problems first
<zonyl> Hi all.  When screensaver dims the backlight on my tablet and I wake it back up, the backlight level remains at a low level.  The brightness app "cannot get brightness".  Is there a way to restore the backlight level manually?
<oxymoron> 30 000 files left to copy xD
<zonyl> I didnt notice this until about 3 weeks ago. Unfortunately it doesnt appear to be consistently reproducible.  I have noticed though that the laptop Fn doesnt work anymore either.
<bencrisford> zonyl: have you reported this as a bug?
<zonyl> bencrisford: I want to, but I wanted to get some reproducible event to log it.  I was trying to narrow down what has actually happened when it gets in this state.  A reboot will fix it all though. Just cant reliably get it to reproduce.
<bencrisford> zonyl: ok, so it has only happened once?
<zonyl> once upon a time I could set the level via /proc/acpi/video/xxx/brightness , which doesnt appear to work anymore
<zonyl> bencrisford: Its happened about 5 times in the last 3 weeks.
<zonyl> zonyl: Currently it is in the state again
<bencrisford> zonyl: id say report it
<bencrisford> if its affecting other people, then reporting is the only way to confirm that
<bencrisford> well the easiest anyway
 * oxymoron thinks it quite funny that many files take longer to copy then large files even if the amount of the total size of many files pile is much less than the large file :P
<zonyl> bencrisford: Is /proc/acpi/video/xxx/brightness supposed to be the way to control the backlight still?  I didnt know if there is a more common interface.
<bencrisford> in my experience with ubuntu im not sure i have ever actually changed the brightness :S
<bencrisford> because my monitor does it anyway on the contrls
<bencrisford> i have never had the need to
<bencrisford> zonyl: anyway, i think report it, then more people will read it, hopefully confirm it, and hopefully someone will fix it
<bencrisford> the longer you wait the less likely it is to be fixed for lucid's final release
<zonyl> bencrisford: Yeah. I just wanted to write up a more intelligent bug on it ;)  RIght now, it just randomly goes haywire when the screen saver kicks in.
<bencrisford> zonyl: if its random, then its random and thats what you should put in the report
<aigarius> ok I found a workaround and possiblereasonforupgrade hanging at boot
<bencrisford> zonyl: its not about being intelligent, its about telling it how it is, and including the right info
<aigarius> it booted up after I commented out the line for my NTFS partition in /etc/fstab and changed the UUIDs back to partition numbers
<zonyl> bencrisford: acknowledged. Ill start one.
<bencrisford> zonyl: :) i think that would bee the right thing to do, brb getting a coffee
 * zonyl off to reboot and so I can see the screen better.
<aigarius> it looks like the mountall is either hanging or failing quetly if it fails to mount anything in the /etc/fstab and possibly that there is aregression in NTFS filesystem support
<oxymoron> aigarius: Interesting :)
<oxymoron> aigarius: Did you uncomment all ntfs partitions in fstab?
<freinhard> anyone else with amarok 2.3? can't tag mp3's
<aigarius> oxymoron, I commented them out to get it to boot
<aigarius> oxymoron, had only one
<oxymoron> aigarius: Before you did that, what happened on boot exactly? I wonder if I have same problem with NTFS
<aigarius> oxymoron, it hung on boot
<oxymoron> aigarius: Yes, but HOW did it hung on boot? Explain the boot process what you saw on the screen
<aigarius> also the ntfs partition was written as vfat in the /etc/fstab . no idea how that got there
<oxymoron> aigarius: Wait a minute, doesnt ntfs use ntfs-375g or something like that instead of ntfs-3g as before?
<aigarius> oxymoron, have no idea. I did not configure it manually, it just worked before
<oxymoron> aigarius: YEah me too, but I remember it upgraded to libntfs-3g75 - ntfs-3g filesystem in userspace (FUSE) library
<oxymoron> Just wondered if it should be something else than ntfs-3g in fstab for ntfs partitions
<joppan> please help me recover corrupted /etc/sudoers file
<penguin42> joppan: Any idea how it got corrupt?
<aigarius> joppan: you only need two lines there: 'root ALL=(ALL) ALL' and '%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL'
<joppan> penguin42, i edited using vi sudo visudo to add
<freinhard> how can i check if amarok is missing some libraries? can
<penguin42> hmph, I'm definitely seeing a regression with 'drm:radeon_cs_ioctl] *ERROR* Failed to parse relocation !' appearing in dmesg during video playback
<freinhard> can't tag mp3's
<fabio333> <freinhard>: ld `which amarok`
<fabio333> ldd*
<joppan> aigarius, actually now am ruiing irc from a differnet system so am not able to tell the exact error msg
<Viper1432> man that latest set of upgrades went bang.  lost my bluetooth mx5000 keyboard/mouse, plus this wierd mythbuntu gdm logo is broke.  gads.
<Viper1432> and no i'm not running mythbuntu.  :/
<freinhard> fabio333: but ldd checks just for libraries and not potentially missing symbols?
<penguin42> freinhard: It checks that all the libraries are resolvable; it can't check if all the symbols are there and it also won't check if a program dynamically loads a library at run time if it has it
<fabio333> amarok depends on libtag
<oxymoron> 10 000 files left, hurray xD
<oxymoron> Does somebody know approxiamtly how long I have been here? :D
<fabio333> <freinhard>: you need libtag1
<oxymoron> nvm, I can see that myself in Quassel xD
<oxymoron> 3 hours to copy 27 GB :D rofl xD
<Dr_Willis>  Viper1432  i saw some 'third party' drivers/tools for Logitech Devices the other day at hidpoint.org (.com?) theyhad some neat features
<Viper1432> Dr_Willis,   dude. up until 5 minutes ago, I didn't NEED 3rd party anything.  something in bluez went splat with the last big set of patches.
<yofel> joppan: here's the default sudoers file, but you'll need root access to edit it, try to get the recovery mode to give you a maintenance shell http://paste.ubuntu.com/403801/
<Dr_Willis> the tool i mentioned lets you easier configure a lot of the fancykeys and other stuff.
<Dr_Willis> easier then some of the other ways ive had to do to get the extra buttons on my mc815 mouse going
<Dr_Willis> G15 keyboard stuff still needs work however.
<Viper1432> just fyi Dr_Willis , but I tried those apps for just that purpose on my karmic build, and it never worked for the mx5000 combo.
<Dr_Willis> ive had such bad luck with anything bluetooth even under windws. i avoide it
<Viper1432> but right now, something has definitely gone wack city with the bluez utilities.
<Viper1432> which really surprised me as the least amount of issues I've had testing the alpha and now beta was the keyboard/mouse which just worked. :/
<joppan> yofel, thanks
<joppan> yofel, do u know the default permisision on sudoers file
<arand> Viper1432: beta is where everything breaks. alpha is the stable phase ;) In my subjective experience at least...
<yofel> joppan: root:root 440
<joppan> yofel, got it
<oxymoron> hmm 2000 files left, yay :D
<Viper1432> not helpful arand.  I've been doing this for years.  I was popping up to see specifically if anyone had seen reports of bluez issue with the latest updates and the wierd mythbuntu gdm logo breakage I'm now seeing.
<penguin42> oxymoron: What command are you using to copy them again?
<Yellabs> hello good people
<Yellabs> things are broken... , daily build live cd, gparted crashes
<Yellabs> thats the 28 march version
<yofel> Yellabs: filed the crash bug?
<Yellabs> though diskutil works
<Yellabs> i cant make one yet, since it does not show any cle as to why
<cemc> is there a known problem with /dev/shm permissions ?
<Yellabs> clue
<Yellabs> that is
<penguin42> cemc: Hasn't seen anyone else saying that
<yofel> cemc: /dev/shm should be a tmpfs
<cemc> since yesterday chrome won't work because of wrong /dev/shm permissions (or so it says)
<cemc> yofel: I know
<cemc> after I set /dev/shm to 777 permissions, it works again
<Yellabs> yofel, got an trace back now...
<yofel> well, I rebooted a few hours ago and it's fine
<oxymoron> penguin42: cp I guess Dolphin use ...
<yofel> Yellabs: did apport say that gparted crashed? or did it just vanish?
<cemc> yofel: where is /dev/shm enabled/mounted? it's not in the fstab (anymore)
<WoAnerges> bencrisford, am here
<oxymoron> penguin42: Anyway its finished now recently, finally to remove grub and try to reinstall
<penguin42> oxymoron: Oh, you're doing it with a gui to copy a lot of stuff? Haha bad idea
<Yellabs> it just vanishes , but with the bash i do have some info
<penguin42> oxymoron: Use tar to make a tar backup of stuff, it'll do it in a fraction of the time
<oxymoron> penguin42: Yeah, I noticed that but I learn to next time ...
<yofel> cemc: no idea
<Yellabs> would i use pastebin so you can see it?
<zonyl> Is there supposed to be an applet to control volume by default, or do I manually have to start that every time I login?
<oxymoron> penguin42: How to use tar then and copy?
<penguin42> oxymoron: tar -cvzf /place/to/put/the/compressedarchive.tgz  /directory/to/backup
<Sarvatt> zonyl: install indicator-sound?
<penguin42> oxymoron: cd /directory/you/want/to/put/it; tar -xvzf /place/you/put/the/compressedarchive.tgz
<penguin42> actually change that first one to  cd /directory/to/backup; tar -cvzf /place/to/put/the/compressedarchive.tgz .
<oxymoron> penguin42: Alright, I use that one next time ... lol :P
<penguin42> only difference is path in the archive
<holstein> !gdm
<yofel> holstein: what do you need?
<holstein> yofel: hey
<Yellabs> gparted crashes , daily build, tested today , 28 march pastbin file : http://pastebin.com/498ijdet
<holstein> i updated
<zonyl> Sarvatt: Thanks. Is that a new package?  I have ubuntu on this machine for years and never knew that was a seperate package.
<oxymoron> Now I removed grub from MBR. Do you know which paths grub could be in except /etc/default/grub, etc/grub.d and /boot/grub?
<holstein> and i got te mythbuntu-gdm-theme
<Yellabs> who would like to report it , feel free to do so..
<psusi> oxymoron, what?
<holstein> the*
<oxymoron> psusi: Huh?
<holstein> !ubuntu-gdm-theme
<Dr_Willis> oxymoron:  what are you trying to do exactly?
<psusi> oxymoron, what do you mean "which paths grub could be in"?
<Sarvatt> zonyl: yeah its new, it should have been brought in automatically but i'm guessing you dont have the ubuntu-desktop metapackage installed
<Sarvatt> well new as in a few months old
<Yellabs> have to go for a reboot
<oxymoron> psusi: Yes, installation paths for grub2 1.98 or 1.97 all versions both old and new
<yofel> !info ubuntu-gdm-themes > holstein
<psusi> oxymoron, question does not make sense... what are you trying to do?
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: As I said before ;) Remove grub and install a clean copy to maybe get it working correct to boot into lucid
<Dr_Willis> removeing and reinstalling proberly dont do much, Yiu could of used the --purge  option to remove any configs
<oxymoron> psusi: Its much that doesnt make sense, but when it doesnt work reconfigure, reinstall with dpkg and so on, you need to do it manually
<holstein> yofel: thanks... Package ubuntu-gdm-themes does not exist in lucid
<psusi> oxymoron, do WHAT manually?
<holstein> SO what is just the default GDM theme?
<Dr_Willis> i had an issue where the installer installed grub to the wrong HD. leaving an older version on the hd that was booting
<oxymoron> Dr_Willis: I have used purge but it didnt remove all files because I compiled grub before from source
<zonyl> Sarvatt: Interesting.. ubuntu-desktop is installed, however, it is stuck at the older version.
<yofel> holstein: yes, it was there until karmic
<psusi> oxymoron, if you are trying to reinstall grub, run grub-install
<oxymoron> psusi: Remove ALL possible grub installation files
<psusi> oxymoron, why would you want to do that?
<oxymoron> psusi: Yes, I know
<WoAnerges>  i have 4gb of memory and i don know what ubuntu to install, - amd64 or x86, because i have not amd i have intell
<yofel> holstein: no idea, the new gdm works completely different from the old one
<holstein> hmmm
<holstein> i didnt install myth-anything
<oxymoron> psusi: Because grub is buggy and it doesnt work reinstall the usual way trhough dpkg or apt
<holstein> strange
<oxymoron> Anyway, grub paths please?
<holstein> i got mythbuntu-gdm-theme installed somehow
<psusi> oxymoron, and how is removing it going to help?  you need to grub-install it properly
<oxymoron> psusi: Remove all files to make it completly clean before install it
 * holstein will try removing myth-packages
<psusi> oxymoron, there's nothing wrong with the package files... if you are having a problem it is because grub-install is not doing the right thing
<oxymoron> psusi: I guess there was some complications or conflicts between two different versions of grub
<robin0800> WoAnerges: intel 64 bits?
<oxymoron> psusi: I compiled from grub2 source before in the wrong way for awhile ago and I havent fixed it I guess since then
<dupondje> hmz, the loginscreen asks 2 times the pass now?
<psusi> ohh, why did you do that?  heh... then just remove the grub-pc and grub-common packages and reinstall them
<dupondje> not login, but screenshot lock
<Viper1432> holstein,  I'm having the same issue here. package indicates its broken when trying to remove, fails to remove it.  Betting someone didn't flip ze right bits when sending that stuff out.
<WoAnerges> i dont know
<WoAnerges> Intell Core2 Duo
<WoAnerges> 2.2
<WoAnerges> ghz
<yofel> WoAnerges: those certainly are 64bits, so you have the choice
<oxymoron> psusi: Already tried that, still buggy after removed everything with dpkg (grub-pc, grub-common and so on). I need to make it manually to remove some possible source code files used
 * BUGabundo reconsiders having "buggy" on highlight
<oxymoron> psusi: I did that because I was trying if grpahic mode gfx was enabled in the development version xD Silly me I know xD
<WoAnerges> so i can install AMD64 on intel based hardware?
<psusi> oxymoron, no, you don't... reinstalling the package installed all the files, replacing any that were there, if you are still having problems it is because grub-install is not doing the right thing
<WoAnerges> why it calls amd64 than? =\
<yofel> WoAnerges: because amd invented it
<robin0800> WoAnerges: amd were first with 64bits
<yofel> actually it would be better to call it something like x86_64
<holstein> Viper1432: i removed the 2 mythbuntu packages i had
<psusi> actually no, intel had a 64 bit system first but it was not backward compatible so it didn't get widely adopted
<holstein> with synaptic
<WoAnerges> ohh
<oxymoron> psusi: Yes, but reinstalling does NOT delete files that were there before? ::P
<WoAnerges> hehe
<holstein> and its back to normal
<holstein> the login
<psusi> oxymoron, yes, it does...
<holstein> yofel: thanks
<yofel> psusi: does anyone actually use ia64 today?
<holstein> for your help
<oxymoron> psusi: Not if the new package doesnt have those files in its package?
<psusi> yofel, no... it's dead
<oxymoron> psusi: The devel source have some files that the "stable" version in Lucid or Karmic DOESNT have
<psusi> oxymoron, then they aren't used
<oxymoron> psusi: They could conflict
<WoAnerges> so i must call everyone <motherś> <first name> because mothers invented them :D
<WoAnerges> Luciaś Alpert
<holstein> Viper1432: i had mythbuntu-default settings and mythbuntu-gdm-theme, same for you?
<WoAnerges> Veronica´s Brian Malcovich
<holstein> did you file?
<yofel> WoAnerges: no you don't, the kernel for example uses x86 and x86_64 to tell them apart
<yofel> don't know who had the idea with amd64
<WoAnerges> i think its an simple pre-payed advertising
<oxymoron> WTF?! WHY on earth do I get "grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.97+experimental)" by grub-install if I isntalled 1.98? :S
<oxymoron> How do I check which grub version thats actually installed on the hdd? Not the debian package, I want to check which version on hdd
<C-S-B-N900> oxymoron, look at the files.
<C-S-B-N900> grub2 looks alot different.
<oxymoron> C-S-B-N900: Which one?
<oxymoron> C-S-B-N900: Yeah, but difference between 1.97 and 1.98?
<darkfile> hi
<psusi> dpkg -S `which grub-install` should say grub-pc... apt-cache show grub-pc should show version 1.98... does it?
<darkfile> i want to install a .deb which has sun-java6-jre as prerequisite
<darkfile> but that package doesnt exist
<darkfile> how can i override this?
<ShawnR> I'm having issues trying to update/upgrade/up-something my video drivers for i945: http://pastebin.com/0WYSvcZz
<C-S-B-N900> oxymoron: try rebooting and looking at it.
<psusi> darkfile, then the package is broken
<yofel> darkfile: sun-java6-jre does exits in the canonical partner repos
<darkfile> ah
<darkfile> so i need to enable the partner repo
<yofel> *exist
<ShawnR> i get that when trying to ./configure the drivers downloaded from intellinuxgraphics.org
<oxymoron> psusi: It says 1.98 on grub2 package but 1.97 on grub-common? :S
<psusi> oxymoron, then update your grub-common ;)
<psusi> oxymoron, and did the dpkg -S say grub-pc?
<yofel> ShawnR: why do you want to build your own drivers?
<ShawnR> i can't get opengl to work for a game in wine
<ShawnR> so i'm trying to do something to fix it... grasping for straws
<Glowball> onBoard isn't using my keyboard layout properly: it displays azerty (as it should, that's my layout), but when I type on it, it uses qwerty
<darkfile> thank you, with the partner repos it works :)
<yofel> ShawnR: try the driver packages from the xorg-edgers ppa, those are bleeding edge, there was an updates repos with newer stable drivers somewhere too
<oxymoron> psusi: It said: "grub-pc: /usr/sbin/grub-install"
<ShawnR> yofel: how do i do that?
<oxymoron> psusi: grub2 is 1.98 but common and pc is 1.97 :S
<psusi> oxymoron, well, sounds like you need to upgrade common
<yofel> ShawnR: give me a moment
<ShawnR> k
<oxymoron> psusi: I guess I have to manually upgrade because apt doesnt
<psusi> why?
<psusi> mine's at 1.98
<yofel> ShawnR: you'll find them here (please read the full ppa description) https://edge.launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<ShawnR> already there reading it :)
<oxymoron> psusi: Sorry I typed the command into wrong tab and checked version of LiveCD hahahaha
<oxymoron> psusi: On the right one I got: "dpkg: /usr/local/sbin/grub-install couldnt be found."
<yofel> oxymoron: /usr/local/ o.O?
<yofel> oxymoron: do you have a self-compiled grub version on your pc?
<oxymoron> psusi: Its 1.98-1 on pc, common and grub2
<oxymoron> yofel: No, not now it isnt self-compiled
<yofel> oxymoron: well, why do you have a /usr/local/sbin/grub-install file then?
<psusi> oxymoron, uh-huh... and are you also running grub-install from the livecd?
<oxymoron> yofel: I have no idea
<oxymoron> psusi: No I run grub-install in chroot?
<yofel> oxymoron: what does /usr/sbin/grub-install -v tell you?
<oxymoron> yofel: /usr/sbin/grub-install -v
<oxymoron> grub-install (GNU GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu2)
<psusi> well there you go
<yofel> oxymoron: ok, then please get rid of the grub software in /usr/local, that will fix your issue
<oxymoron> But why does: "dpkg -S `which grub-install`
<oxymoron> dpkg: /usr/local/sbin/grub-install kunde ej hittas.
<oxymoron> "
<oxymoron> couldnt be found
<yofel> oxymoron: /usr/local is for self built stuff and has a higher priority than /usr
<Viper1432> holstein,  yep. sorry for the delay there. was bug reporting a new bluez issue that popped up.
<oxymoron> yofel: Alright, well /usr/local is empty
<holstein> Viper1432: np
<psusi> because the one in local is not part of a package, that's the one yuo compiled
<yofel> oxymoron: that's why 'which grub-install' searches in /usr/local first
<psusi> which is why I had you run dpkg -S `which grub-install` earlier... which you aparently ran on the livecd
<oxymoron> yofel: So I should delete folder /usr/local?
<oxymoron> psusi: I ran it on chroot on correct partition after ;)
<oxymoron> Its quite confusing by having multiple tabs in konsole :D
<yofel> oxymoron: no, delete the contents of /usr/local and re-create the base directory structure in there again when you need it
<oxymoron> yofel: Ah, now finally I ofund the problem :D
<yofel> oxymoron: after that, either restart your shells or type 'hash -r' in there
<oxymoron> yofel: Its not empty, looked in wrong folder. I was confused once again by / and /mnt because correct on is mounted on /mnt and not / :D
<yofel> oxymoron: well.. if you're chrooted in there it should be / (that's what we assumed ;) )
<oxymoron> yofel: Btw, how do you empty an folder, or never mind I forgot wildcard * xD
<oxymoron> yofel: Yeah, but I looked in DOlphin from LiveCD :D
<yofel> ah ^^
<oxymoron> yofel: Btw, I have a structure in /usr/local that have a folder Zend for my Zend Studio, which one should I delete in there?
<yofel> oxymoron: after you deleted the contents make sure that you add /usr/local/sbin and /usr/local/bin back again, those folders are required I think
<oxymoron> yofel: I found a lot of grub files there
<yofel> oxymoron: no idea, I don't know what you put in there, but you should delete any binaries and libraries belonging to grub
<oxymoron> yofel: /usr/local/share then?
<yofel> oxymoron: safest way, backup the folder and remove anything in /usr/local/*
<oxymoron> yofel: Good idea :)
<oxymoron> yofel: Why doesnt cp copy /usr/local? It says exluding /usr/local? :S
<yofel> oxymoron: 'cp -r' to copy the folder
<oxymoron> yofel: Haha, silly me yes of course :)
<oxymoron> yofel: Hmm, the cp freeze ...
<yofel> oxymoron: it doesn't tell you that what it does
<yofel> oxymoron: wait for it to finish
<yofel> s/that//
<oxymoron> -v
<oxymoron> I forgot verbouse output
<oxymoron> yofel: Oh damn a log file on 1 GB, that explain why it "frooze" :D
<oxymoron> No its more xD
<vinicius> What is the feed reader that integrates the most with the "social ubuntu" stuff? Like evolution, gwibber and empathy
<oxymoron> 2 GB log file ...
<oxymoron> yofel: Really thank you, I didnt know about that /usr/local goes before /usr
<yofel> oxymoron: the shell searches the folders in your PATH variable for an executable and executes the first it finds when you want to run a command
<yofel> oxymoron: run 'echo $PATH' to see what it searches
<oxymoron> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin
<oxymoron> yofel: How to solve this then: "grub-install -v
<oxymoron> bash: /usr/local/sbin/grub-install: File or folder doesnt exist"?
<yofel> oxymoron: 'hash -r'
<oxymoron> yofel: Ah thank you :) What does hash -r do?
<yofel> bash remembers the path of the executable so that it won't search for it again in a hash table, -r resets it
<oxymoron> yofel: Aha, nice :) Thanks for explanation. MAYBE grub will actually work now :)
<oxymoron> Maybe Lucid work as well then :)
<oxymoron> yofel: Thanks for all help and psusi, penguin42, C-S-B-N900, Dr_Willis, aigarus and everyone :)
 * oxymoron is brb, rebooting ... and hopefully into Lucid :P
<yofel> good luck ^^
<C-S-B-N900> go for it!
<BenHoltz> hey everyone i need some help with my ubuntu instalation.  I have upgraded to the 10.04 version and I'm having problems with grub loading.  Can someone point me in the right direction to re-configuring grub?
<Viper1432> and I can just see yofel banging his head on his keyboard about now.  :D
<C-S-B-N900> you need to edit /etc/defaults/grub
<yofel> Viper1432: how right you are :D
<Viper1432> what timing THAT question was.  (choking on coffee over here.)  :D
<C-S-B-N900> im sure a tutorial on grub2 will be more helpful.
<yofel> we have...
<yofel> !grub2 | BenHoltz
<ubottu> BenHoltz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<kriogetron> I get this error"K2 - Fatal Error: ARB_vertex_buffer_object not available." when trying to run heroes of newerth on ubuntu 10.4
<kriogetron> What can I do?
<BenHoltz> yofel: thanks, i'll try there first...
<Viper1432> anyone besides me and holstein seeing a wierd mess with today's updates and a "mythbuntu-gdm-icon" issue?  Just curious as this package is broke, but I'm loathe to remove mythbuntu-settings as it includes x-264 stuff.  And nope this ain't no mythbuntu install.  :)
<BUGabundo> hey!!! mocp went to background and I can't pull it back to foreground :(
<guntbert> BUGabundo: what is mocp?
<Viper1432> I'd just submit a bug report, but frankly I'm not sure what bug to submit and for what exactly at this point.
<BUGabundo> guntbert: eggs on chocolate, with champagne :!
<BUGabundo> IOW bets music player ever , for cli, guntbert
<BUGabundo> !info mocp
<ubottu> Package mocp does not exist in lucid
<BUGabundo> booo bot
<BUGabundo> !info moc
<ubottu> moc (source: moc): ncurses based console audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5.0~alpha4+svn20091009-1build1 (lucid), package size 222 kB, installed size 664 kB
<guntbert> BUGabundo: is the terminal still open?
<BUGabundo> of course
<BUGabundo> and music playing
<guntbert> BUGabundo: is it listed with jobs ?
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: I will need more details to help you
<BUGabundo> guntbert: not there!
<kriogetron> Any ideas how can i install my driver for my ati hd4330 on lucid?
<kriogetron> restricted driver manager doesn't get it:(
<BUGabundo> it starts a daemon and a ncurser at the same time
<BUGabundo> sorry kriogetron, but I don't!
<kriogetron> BUGabundo, :) thanks anyway
<guntbert> BUGabundo: could it be that only the daemon keeps running while the frontend died
<viator>  my lucid install was just updated now it takes 20 seconds longer to boot there was one package that asked it i wanted my version or maintainers i chose mine
<viator> i doo see something about plymouth when it boots
<BUGabundo> guntbert: yes. it supports so. but now I want to recall the gui in sync with daemon
<holstein> BUGabundo: i had mythbuntu-default settings and mythbuntu-gdm-theme
<viator> but it goes by to fast to read
<BUGabundo> viator: install bootchart and check what's taking so long
<Viper1432> BUGabundo,  today's updates are trying to install "mythbuntu-gdm-theme", but its broke.  unfortunately it won't uninstall as it didn't install..and now I'm getting the big red minus sign in the status tray with update manager freaking out.
<BUGabundo> I'm suspecting ureadahead
 * BenHoltz wishes that the grub update utility was more clear, saving him 10-30 mins of his life.
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: $ sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Viper1432> BUGabundo,  been there tried that t-shirt already...no joy.
<viator> i think it was grub that asked bout wich version i wanted
<guntbert> BUGabundo: my idea was that the frontend died accidentially - you would have to restart it without restarting the daemon as well - and then try to re-attach
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: when that's done check (but DON'T apply) what $ sudo aptitude full-upgrade suggests
<BUGabundo> guntbert: that's what I'm trying, but don't know how
<viator> thats why im pretty sure it has todo with it also got the new kernel version
<BUGabundo> Viper1432: rerun update-grub ?
<Viper1432> lol BUGabundo
<oxymoron> Awesome, I must ask ... yofel: WHich order does BIOS check drives, and what happens of two disks are marked as boot disk? Only sdc has grub2 and sda nothing
<guntbert> BUGabundo: ah sorry (your description wasn't too clear for me...)
<BUGabundo> guntbert: yeah, sorry
<Viper1432> for some odd reason (and holstein was having the same issue) my lucid install thinks it needs mythbuntu-default-settings. ..which of course that gdm-theme 'would' require.  But this is a clean lucid build.  betting someone fergot to flip ze bits when that was sent 'out'.
<guntbert> BUGabundo: np :) and Good luck :-)
<Viper1432> of course that wasn't the only borkage with today's stuff.  bluez went zappo and I lost my mx5000 keyboard/mouse rig...bug reported that one though.
<yofel> oxymoron: I think the bios uses the hardware oder of your hdd connections (dunno if ide or sata come first), and you should be able to set a custom boot order in your bios
<oxymoron> yofel: If I change order in BIOS would that affect grub someway, does it be confused? :D
<yofel> I personally never tried to boot from anything else than sda
<yofel> oxymoron: I really have no idea about that
<guntbert> oxymoron: not if you use the uuid numbers
<oxymoron> guntbert: Ah, smart ;)
<yofel> ah, indeed ^^
<viator> howdo i run bootchart
<viator> i installed it
<yofel> !bootchart | viator
<ubottu> viator: bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<viator> got it
<viator> there was no man for it
<viator> heh
<oxymoron> guntbert: Do you remeber the command to check UUID? Something with bskid?
<guntbert> oxymoron: its blkid
<kriogetron> Is there someone that can help me with my issue?
<viator> brb\
<Viper1432> kriogetron,  don't ask to ask....just state the issue.
<guntbert> !ask | kriogetron
<ubottu> kriogetron: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aboSamoor_> guys, can any one help me with ubuntu and ubuntu netbook, i tried daily images of them and still i have problem booting my toshiba nb200. I get the following error "gave up waiting for root device"
<kriogetron> Viper1432,  I stated it already!
<yofel> Viper1432: he already did
<kriogetron> Viper1432, I get this error"K2 - Fatal Error: ARB_vertex_buffer_object not available." when trying to run heroes of newerth on ubuntu 10.4
<Viper1432> well color me scrolled off the screen...seems guntbert missed it as well.. my apologies.
<kriogetron> I don't want to spam that question again and again.
<oxymoron> guntbert: Cool, I almost remembered :P
<Viper1432> kriogetron,  which video driver?
<oxymoron> guntbert: Thanks :)
<guntbert> oxymoron: you're welcome :-)
<kriogetron> Viper1432,  I have a ati hd4330...when I was running 9.10 it worked like a charm but i updated today and it doesn't work
<kriogetron> Viper1432,  The game refuses to start and i get that error in the terminal.
<oxymoron> guntbert: Every UUID is unique for that disk right? So if I change all of them from /dev/sd* to UUID number it will work perfect no matter what order it boot later on?
<kriogetron> Viper1432,  If this helps you when going to hardware drivers i only have my broadcom driver listed there and enabled
<Viper1432> sorry kriogetron that brand is outta my area of knowing.  i'm an nvidia guy.  But today's updates seem less than happy on several fronts...so you're not alone in the egads department today.
<BenHoltz> the unstuctions in the wiki to "Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD" are not very clear...
<BUGabundo> guntbert: at least is still playing. and I can kill it any time :p. I just miss the controls!
<kriogetron> Viper1432,  there is no ati there but in ubuntu software center there is a green thick on the drivers.
<kriogetron> Viper1432,  it's ok:P
<kriogetron> Viper1432, could i downgrade
<guntbert> oxymoron: thats the idea - yes - I cannot guarantee it though :) (never having tried)
<kriogetron> Viper1432,  from 10.04 to 9.10?
<BUGabundo> FFUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<BenHoltz> can someone help me understand what do do with this step? "Now you need to edit the /etc/default/grub file to fit your system"
<BUGabundo> yofel: remember that time I said that if I set my CPU to conservative after a while it would stuck at MAX ? its back :(
<kriogetron> Viper1432, from 10.04 back to 9.10?
<guntbert> BUGabundo: and why don't you kill it off and restart both?
<yofel> BUGabundo: heh
<oxymoron> guntbert: Do you know how the UUID works, does it do some kind of hash of the partition table?
<BUGabundo> guntbert: just did
<Viper1432> kriogetron,  how about a little less radical surgery there.  if today's updates seem to be the issue (specifically with the video driver), then it might be more prudent to either just wait a bit...or run a separate partition for stuff you don't want breaking.
<Viper1432> (with said sep. partition running a production release rather than a beta version of the OS.)
<kriogetron> Viper1432,  thanks :)
<Viper1432> np
<guntbert> oxymoron: I don't really know, but it should not depend on the partition table, as far as I know it it determined once, written to the disk and never changed
<guntbert> *it is
<BUGabundo> yofel: you got any ideas on how to debug this kernel bug / scheduler ?
<BenHoltz> anyone?
<oxymoron> guntbert: It must depend on partition table I guess, or else the uuid cant be unique to a certain partition :P I think its the hdd volume id + partition position in table and then some kind of md5 hash of that
<oxymoron> This is correct syntax in fstab, right? "UUID=0217bfcb-1802-4a97-a6db-12e5c43b896b /media/Sandbox ext4 defaults 0 2"
<bencrisford> on lucid i cannot seem to find a menu.lst file for grub...
<bencrisford> is there a similar file with a new name?
<ZykoticK9> bencrisford, /etc/default/grub
<bencrisford> ZykoticK9: did it not used to be /boot/grum/menu.lst ?
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ZykoticK9> bencrisford, prior to Karmic (systems using Grub-legacy) YES
<guntbert> oxymoron: without the quotes, yes (and I always keep a short description of that partition in a comment above)
<oxymoron> guntbert: NTFS partitions get much shorter UUID I noticed
<di> can anyone get html5 <audio> to work properly in firefox?
<oxymoron> guntbert: My labels are the same as mount points and I have really good overview of all in my head :)
<di> i don't know if it's a pulseaudio issue or what, but i can't get http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Rondo_Alla_Turka.ogg to play past 00:00...
<oxymoron> guntbert: Thanks anyway though :)
<ZykoticK9> bencrisford, be sure to run update-grub (with sudo) to apply any changes you make
<di> small burst of sound then nothing
<guntbert> oxymoron: :)
<bencrisford> ZykoticK9: i dont want to make any changes, im helping someone on forums and i want to see the contents of their config file
<ZykoticK9> di, that OGG on Wikipedia is working is working here
<Viper1432> di, its working over here with no issues.
<di> alright thanks
<di> must be something i've done then heh
<Viper1432> clear cache, restart the browser di ?
<Viper1432> mozart definitely was the man.  :D
<di> Viper1432, yeah, i'll try that - thing is i was experimenting with <audio> for some little private web project i'm working on
<ZykoticK9> Viper1432, is that who that was?  I didn't even look at the page but have been listening since di asked the question in #ubuntu -- not bad
<di> i just found the wikipedia ogg to try and see if audio playing worked for me at all
<di> yeah, sorry for the cross-channel spam. heh.
<Viper1432> yep ZykoticK9 , from the 3rd movement of piano sonata 11.  Rockstar of his age.
<di> cheers, laters
<oxymoron> guntbert: Btw, does it matter which order it is in the fstab? For overview I want to put cdrom drive togehter with usb mount, but is that stupid to do?
<guntbert> oxymoron: order matters where you want to mount one device into the "tree" of another one (like / must be mounted before /home, and /var before /var/log), from example I'd put removable devices towards the end
<oxymoron> guntbert: Yeah, but I thought putting USB and CDROM mountpoints before OS mountpiunts and storage points?
<guntbert> oxymoron: not sure, but I would keep them at the end
<oxymoron> guntbert: As for default cdrom is on the end and usb is on the top
<guntbert> oxymoron: ok - I have no usb lines here - I guess it should not matter
<oxymoron> guntbert: I have: "proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<oxymoron> /dev/bus/usb /proc/bus/usb usbfs defaults,devmode=666 0 0
<oxymoron> "
<guntbert> oxymoron: I have not :)
<oxymoron> guntbert: Awesome I accidently removed cdrom post, do you have that line near you? :P
<oxymoron> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO crap, I pressed ctrl+x in nano, every disapppeared :'(
<oxymoron> GAH
<guntbert> oxymoron: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<guntbert> oxymoron: I think nano creates backup-copies
<oxymoron> guntbert: Is it possible to restore?
<BenHoltz8> I'm having problems hooking my ubuntu desktop up to my flatscreen tv via RGB.  It gets to grub, then goes out of sync, any suggestions?
<oxymoron> and how?
<BenHoltz8> i mean VGA
<zonyl> I upgraded my "ubuntu-desktop" package in lucid and now my wifi connection manager seems to have disappeared from the notification applet.  Anyone know how to get this back?
<guntbert> oxymoron: look into /etc - if there is something like ~fstab or the like
<guntbert> oxymoron: and if not: you can always recreate it manually ("My labels are the same as mount points and I have really good overview of all in my head :)")  ;-)
<ibnulislam> After installing Lucid I am going to update it but unusually the process is very slow (10-15 KBps) although my connection support (120 KBps). Is it a matter of Beta repository servers running on slow speed connections?
<oxymoron> guntbert: Nope it isnt, fuck
<guntbert> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<SwedeMike> ibnulislam: no.
<BenHoltz8> anyone have any ideas of where to start with my flatscreen VGA problems with ubuntu 10.04 going out of sync after grub loads?
<ibnulislam> SwedeMike: How can I tweek it?
<michalxo_lucid> hello! where to ask for help about lucid_bugs?
<SwedeMike> ibnulislam: I don't know. you need to diagnose what the problem is. When I tried 10.04 I didn't see this difference.
<michalxo_lucid> I am unable to see whole /topic via emapthy
<Viper1432> holstein,  i think i got over the mybuntu oddness.
<oxymoron> guntbert: Oh sorry about that, wasnt mean to type that kind of word I just didnt think that I should not type what I think :D
<michalxo_lucid> ok, I've just grabbed and burned yesterdays image of lucid, and I have here NO SOUND
<michalxo_lucid> alsamixer is fine, clickable-on-panel-applet is dead too
 * bBenHoltz wants to use his ubuntu 10.04 badly!
<michalxo_lucid> any ideas how to get  sound?
<guntbert> oxymoron: well - I just tested with nano: how did you manage to accidentiall write your changes out to disk - it asks twice
<guntbert> *accidentially
<zonyl> bBenHoltz: Have you tried setting the modes on bootup: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<yofel> michalxo_lucid: anything muted in the sound settings?
<michalxo_lucid> no yofel
<bBenHoltz> zonyl: this is a fresh upgrade/install I'
<bBenHoltz> i'll give that a shot
<bBenHoltz> ;)
<jpds> ibnulislam: Which mirror are you using?
<Viper1432> michalxo_lucid,  was sound working with 9.10?
<bBenHoltz> zonyl: thank you. :)
<zonyl> bBenHoltz: I had wicked trouble trying to get my HDMI working on a radeonHD and had to play around with kms
<ibnulislam> jpds: USA mirror
<jpds> ibnulislam: us.archive?
<michalxo_lucid> my output says only DUMMY output, input is empty, and HW is 1 listed item..
<michalxo_lucid> Viper1432: yes, I am just testing liveCD, everything works good in 9.10
<oxymoron> guntbert: I accidently hold backspace and removed one line ... in the edit mode and you cant do crtl+z xD
<guntbert> oxymoron: ok - what is left from your file?
<gbear14275> hey guys
<yofel> michalxo_lucid: you could file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug audio' as this should work and talk to crimsun when he's here
<oxymoron> guntbert: I pressed ctrl + z and get out of nano and get back to original working one
<guntbert> oxymoron: fine :)
<gbear14275> ran into an error (probably my fault) but thought I would see if anyone has seen it before.  Upgraded my server and may have installed grub to the wrong disk (although thought I picked the right one).  Ran into a grub rescue> prompt and have been following a rescue walkthrough.  on the insmod /grub/linux.mod step though I run into the following error, " error message: 'grub_puts_' not found"  Following steps here:  http:/
<bBenHoltz> zonyl: is kms on by default?
<gbear14275> this is the first reboot after upgrade
<yofel> zonyl: kms should be on by default
<yofel> er... bBenHoltz ^
<bBenHoltz> thank yofel!
<yofel> stupid netsplit -.-
<gbear14275> bueller?
<gbear14275> no one ran into any initial boot problems after upgrade on server?
<oxymoron> guntbert: Ah now I test to reboot and HOPEFULLY everything magicly should work out of the box. Wish me good luck :D
 * oxymoron is brb
<michalxo_lucid> gl oxymoron
<gbear14275> oxymoron: might see you soon with same problem
<gbear14275> but gl
<michalxo_lucid> Viper1432: going back to stable system, bug reported, few others have the same issue I hope it will be soon fixed :-)
<michalxo_lucid> later guys!
<Viper1432> good luck michalxo_lucid
<jameswf> Greetings: So I an pretty sure this is  bug but no one has reported it. Apache is nor interpreting php though php5 is installed... :(
<jameswf> *not
<jameswf> yay netsplit
<BenHoltz> freenode having issues today?
<BUGabundo> YEP
<Umeaboy> Bad hardware somewhere?
<Viper1432> does the florist come on mother's day BenHoltz ?  :D
<BenHoltz> well.. i need help!  can someone help me with disabling KMs?
<Umeaboy> Why doesn't this also happen to me?
 * BenHoltz shoots Viper1432
<BenHoltz> :)
<Viper1432> :D
<penguin42> who eat the server?
<DasEi> hmm, dpkg viat init1 not working for my vm, just a info, no proplem /supportquestion
<Viper1432> I'm gonna close out for a bit.  good luck all.  oh and if holstein comes back....fix to the mythbuntu update issue is to remove mythbuntu-settings and then reinstall the individual bits that the meta package removed.
<BenHoltz> I'm trying to disable kms on my machine so that i can use my flat screen TV. can someone help?
<BenHoltz> bye viper
<Viper1432> o/
<penguin42> kriogetron: firegl is the closed source driver for radeons provided by ATI
<DasEi> red:mount               <<entered in trml shows the device as mounted ?
<Some_Person> Holy crap, for the first time plymouth actually showed up on boot
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, started a couple of days ago - notice first in my VBox VMs, then yesterday rebooted my main box, and even with Nvidia Blob I'm getting Plymouth as well.
<Some_Person> I have intel graphics
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, wasn't it always possible with intel?
<Some_Person> It was never working for me before
<ZykoticK9> Some_Person, now if only there was currently a way to change the theme ;)
<Some_Person> It was always appearing on shutdown, but never on boot
<Some_Person> Oddly, one time on shutdown it showed the old ubuntu logo
<arand> Nice, current plymouth pulls in, plymouth-theme, which picks mythbuntu-default-settings as the providing package, which pulls in xfce4-utils, with amongst other things thunar... whoopey.
<BenHoltz> I need help disable kms on ubuntu 10.04 with integrated intel gfx so that i can use my flat screen TV. any ideas?
<Daviey> arand: If you check there is a bug for that, it would be appreciated
<penguin42> no problem
 * BenHoltz hates ddos attacks when he needs help...
<Sioux-33> wow we got catalyst 10.3 from ati it means ati cards will work with lucid ?
<yofel_> BenHoltz: to disable kms add 'nomodeset' or i915.modeset=0 to the kernel grub line (not sure which one works)
<BenHoltz> ok i'll try that
<BenHoltz> yofel_: so when i'm in grub i hit e to edit the line then what?
<Sioux-33> people does 10.3 catalyst work with lucid or not?
<BenHoltz> yofel_: under kernel?
<yofel_> BenHoltz: on the kernel line add 'i915.modeset=0' after 'ro' or 'ro quiet splash'
<BenHoltz> yofel_: ok, thanks!
<yofel_> Sioux-33: there is one that's supposed to work, but we had many reports that it doesn't quite work
<arand> yofel_: Do you know if the plymouth-theme/mythbuntu thing is known&in-the-works?
<Sioux-33> what about 10.3 catalyst ? it was released 3/24/2010
<Daviey> arand: i'm working on it atm
<arand> Daviey: Ok, cool, so it's all clear as far as cause&fix then?
<BenHoltz> yofel_: i got further, it shows the splash screen then goes out of sync, what should i try next?
<yofel_> BenHoltz: no idea,  I'm no X expert, sry
<BenHoltz> yofel_: k thx.
<BenHoltz> I need help with ubuntu 10.04 w/integrated intel gfx so that i can use my flat screen TV. I have tried disabling kms with grub, and no luck. any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> BenHoltz, did you try "echo options i915 modeset=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf"?
<BenHoltz> ZykoticK9: yes, but it gave me a file not found or insufficient privledges(via sudo)
<ZykoticK9> BenHoltz, sorry no idea then - just saw that direction on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<BenHoltz> >_<
<BenHoltz> anyone else have ideas?
<BenHoltz> ZykoticK9: thanks for looking. ;)
<BUGabundo> ahahah users that just came to Lucid are confusing Bug 546650 with the older one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 546650 in archlinux "Unable to click items below notifications" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/546650
<BUGabundo> the 9.04 notify-osd no action
<HurricaneFL1> I have a minor problem... using a laptop with ACPI, but don't get information on the battery level
<BUGabundo> I have no idea what someone coming from an older LTS will feel with ALL this changes
<BUGabundo> HurricaneFL1: by default battery icon is hidden until discharing
<BUGabundo> you can set it to be visible
<BenHoltz> BUGabundo: any ideas with my issue?
<BUGabundo> not tracking it
<BUGabundo> what's up ?
<HurricaneFL1> I did, but I get a message about ACPI not being found: something like sh:acpid not found
<BUGabundo> HurricaneFL1: acpi is not isntalled
<BenHoltz> I need help with ubuntu 10.04 w/integrated intel gfx so that i can use my flat screen TV via VGA. I have tried disabling kms with grub, and no luck. any ideas?
<BUGabundo> ask in #ubuntu-x
<BenHoltz> ;)
<BenHoltz> thanks!
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> be gentle and _await_
<BenHoltz> hehe
<HurricaneFL1> ok, so what do I need to install to get things working? This is a Compaq Presario CQ60-427NR (previous OS was Win 7, but now using Lucid)
<[diablo]> guys, well done with Beta1 .... very impressive, seems pretty stable here running on 1 x desktop and 1 x laptop
<HurricaneFL1> I agree... just 3 minor hitches for me, ACPI, my printer, and that GDU notification about my HD failing even though this laptop is less than 6 months old
<penguin42> HurricaneFL1: can you put the output of smartctl -a /dev/sda on a pastebin to see what it's saying about your hard drive ?
<HurricaneFL1> hold on... visually impaired, and rely on Orca
<penguin42> no problem
<navetz> can someone help me out, during my upgrade everything broke. i have no xserver right now it wont load, just a terminal
<penguin42> navetz: Try logging in and sudo start gdm    and say what happens
<arand> penguin42: sudoe service gdm start right?
<penguin42> arand: I don't *think* it needs 'service' or start but I may be wrong
<navetz> penguin42: it says kdm is started but when i press alt ctrl f7 it says could not create session: no such file or directory.
<penguin42> navetz: is X running (ps -eaf|grep X    does it show a /usr/bin/X )
<penguin42> HurricaneFL1: You doing OK?
<navetz> penguin42: no it doesn't show
<penguin42> navetz: OK, what type of graphics card do you have?
<navetz> intel onboard integrated graphics
<yofel_> arand: either 'sudo start gdm' or 'sudo service gdm start' both work
<penguin42> ok, that should be the easy one
<navetz> penguin42: ^
<penguin42> navetz: Try startx
<navetz> penguin42: it seems to be working
<arand> yofel_: ah, I learn something new.
<navetz> penguin42: or maybe not lol, we'll see
<penguin42> arand: And me - I didn't know about service !
<navetz> penguin42: close! plasma workspace failed though, I just need to delete a config file to fix this i think, i did it on my other laptop the other day
<penguin42> navetz: good, I don't know the KDE stuff really, so I'll leave that to you
<navetz> penguin42: alright, thanks for the help.
<navetz> penguin42: oh do you know how I can completely reinstall my network manager? like all config files and everything
<penguin42> navetz: You could try a dpkg --purge on the appropriate packages, make sure nothing is left in /etc/NetworkManager and then nuke the LDE equivalents - if you're really sure you want to do that
<penguin42> K
<navetz> penguin42: okay thanks
<yofel_> penguin42, arand: actually 'start ...' is only for upstart jobs, service ... start works for both upstart and sysvinit
<penguin42> yofel_: Oh OK that's pretty useful
<navetz> penguin42: okay almost everything is working, except my keyboard.
<oxymoron> Now grub2 works ... problem with Lucid contain though. On boot I got to plymouth as normal but it doesnt proceed further, the preloader just load and load and load in e infinite loop
<yofel_> oxymoron: you could try to replace 'quiet splash' with '--debug' to get debugging info from upstart
<yofel_> oxymoron: the logs should be somewhere in /var/log after that
<oxymoron> yofel_: Yeah, that could be a smart idea :) But regardning that grub2 problem, seriously, thank you so much it have been struggling back and forth because of that before
<yofel_> you're welcome :)
<oxymoron> yofel_: dmesg, how do I make that work on chroot?
<yofel_> oxymoron: that doesn't make sense from chroot as dmesg prints the kernel log buffer from the running kernel
<oxymoron> yofel_: Last time I got dmesg from the wrapper OS and not the chrooted system
<oxymoron> yofel_: Yeah I know, but isnt it possible to check log buffer on other kernels?
<yofel_> oxymoron: there is /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/dmesg for that
<oxymoron> Oh thanks :) And btw, the hdd order /dev/sd** didnt change when I changed order of boot in BIOS :)
<yofel_> ok, then it's decided by the numbering of the mainboard connectors after all
<oxymoron> Oh look on that, sweet: "Följande NYA paket kommer att installeras:
<oxymoron>   freespacenotifier plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo policykit-desktop-privileges
<oxymoron> Följande paket kommer att uppgraderas:
<oxymoron>   dkms kubuntu-default-settings kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-docs liblircclient0 linux-libc-dev
<oxymoron> "
<oxymoron> sorry bot
<oxymoron> yofel_: Kubuntu logo for plymouth and update for dkms <3
<JoshuaL> If you could also please test the latest upstream kernel available that would be great. It will allow additional upstream developers to examine the issue. Refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<JoshuaL> thats what someone told me at a bug report
<yofel_> heh, finally, guess it's time to risk my nvidia desktop and install plymouth again :D
<JoshuaL> but how do i install that kernel?
<yofel_> JoshuaL: go to the kernel ppa page, download the necessary .deb files and install them
<JoshuaL> yofel_, that leads me to: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and i cant figure out what kernel i should download
<yofel_> JoshuaL: usually the newest one, lets see...
<oxymoron> yofel_: Hmm, freezed after "[  613.071044] vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 3.0.4_OSE (interface 0x000e0000)."
<navetz> almost evreything is working on my system except for my keyboard
<navetz> can someone help me fix it?
<navetz> it worked before the upgrade
<yofel_> JoshuaL: I guess you should try 2.6.33, not sure if 2.6.34-rc1 might break things
<JoshuaL> yofel_, ok ty
<DasEi> yofel_: didn't know that, so it iss  possible to add that repo and install via apt, cool
<yofel_> DasEi: no, the kernel ppa is not made to be installable over apt
<DasEi> yofel_: least there is another way then to compile in the common way, I used kernelcheck or manual in before
<BUGabundo> FUUUUU
<BUGabundo> stupid vlc
 * guntbert pets BUGabundo "please don't cry, all will become well" ;-)
<BUGabundo>   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  :sout=#transcode{vcodec=DIV3,vb=400,scale=1,width=300,height=300,acodec=none}:std{access=http,mux=ts,dst=0.0.0.0:8080}
<BUGabundo> guntbert: this should work
<zus> is the lucid release out now stable enough for use (i understand its beta) its not totally broken?
<BUGabundo> I reach a point that Im testing divx3 enc
<BUGabundo> cause non other seems to be working
<penguin42> zus: Yes but some people have had some hard problems
<BUGabundo> zus: not stable, not broken
<oxymoron> yofel_: Hmm, shame that Kubuntu havent made new font and logo in svg for plymouth :( Looks ugly
<BUGabundo> use at your own risc
<guntbert> BUGabundo: way over my head :)
<yofel_> zus: we have those for that it works fine (like me) and we have those that come here since it doesn't work at all on their machines
<BUGabundo> and help us make it better
<oxymoron> yofel_: Same old logo ... Hopefully someone fix the new one :)
<git__> i'm wondering if suspend/resume works on Ubuntu 10.04 consistently
<git__> i plan to test my file versioning program on it
<penguin42> git__: I've done hibernate/resume on this laptop and it seems OK, but it's one of the things that is very hardware specific
<git__> been testing Lucid on kvm
<oxymoron> yofel_: Except that it looks aweseom, but I got freeze because it said, waiting on /proc/bus/usb in my fstab ...
<git__> penguin42, i think most of the suspend/resume problem goes back to the video driver
<penguin42> git__: No, it's much more wide ranging - it's amazing how many ways machine manufacturers break the bioses
<BUGabundo> guntbert: IT WORKSSSS WHOOOOOOO WHOOOOOOOOOO
<git__> penguin42, i don't know ... i had suspend/resume working on 8.04 but not on 9.10
<guntbert> !Jay | BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> care to test? http://blubug.bugabundo.net:8080  me on vid stream
<jmcantrell> i have an issue with the windows key. whenever i press it, it sticks. every other key has the mod4 modifier. i have to logout and login again to fix it.
<git__> one of the thing I do nowaday is not reboot my computer AT ALL
<guntbert> BUGabundo: how do I open that?
<jmcantrell> anyone have any ideas?
<zus> i cant get my  GeForce 5200 FX 128mb video card to work with karmic...never was able to, its has the digital connection i need an dvi/vga adapter for it. i've read people have it and it works but i can only get to a certain point with live cd install then it just hangs.
<git__> the fact that people rave about 10 secs boot up ... doesn't faze because I prefer "instant-on" where all my apps are available with the right positions when I left them
<BUGabundo> guntbert: vlc
<BUGabundo> or any stream you get
<guntbert> got it
<HurricaneFL1> ok, posted on the Ubuntu Pastebin... look for HurricaneFL I assume
<guntbert> you look a bit tired :)
<BUGabundo> :(
<oxymoron> Does anybody have this line in hes/hers /etc/fstab: "/dev/bus/usb /proc/bus/usb usbfs defaults,devmode=666 0 0" ?
<ZykoticK9> oxymoron, i don't
<guntbert> looks great - frame rate seem a bit low
<navetz> does anyone know how i can recofigure my keyboard?
<oxymoron> ZykoticK9: Alright, well I think thats why my system boot freeze xD Do you know what it does exactly?
<ZykoticK9> oxymoron, not sure sorry
<arand> Anyone running metacity care to confirm/defirm Bug #549919 (testcase on report)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 549919 in metacity "active items in window list miscoloured by overlaps" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/549919
<oxymoron> ZykoticK9: I guess it shouldnt be there no matter what :P
<BUGabundo> guntbert: with only a megabit and lots of ppl on it, I had to limit
<BUGabundo> will try to up it a bit
<HurricaneFL1> I should add that this drive is a SATA drive with an AHCI interface, and I hear ext4 doesn't play nice yet with this type of drive
<oxymoron> ZykoticK9: Hmm I googled it and seem to be virtualbox that have been adding it :S
<ZykoticK9> HurricaneFL1, for pastebin YOU need to give the link back to the channel
<BUGabundo> guntbert: should be much better now
<ZykoticK9> oxymoron, oh perhaps the PUEL (non OSE) version of VBox?  maybe
<guntbert> BUGabundo: it is :)
<HurricaneFL1> here it is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/404006/
<guntbert> BUGabundo: thx for sharing
<BUGabundo> LOL
<BUGabundo> what? my ugly face ? pfff
<Jazz3> hi everyone. where can i find the most outstanding bugs for lucid. I wish to consider myself warned (again) before i install it on my netbook
<guntbert> BUGabundo: no - the experience of success - and the knowledge that vlc can directly open a http:... stream
<BUGabundo> err that's the easy part
<BUGabundo> the streaming is the hard part
<BUGabundo> now need to try other codecs
<BUGabundo> divx is not exactly my favorite
<penguin42> HurricaneFL1: That all looks good to me, I don't know why it would give a warning, there are no errors logged, no reallocated sectors - it's good
<ZykoticK9> Jazz3, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+bugs
<Jazz3> ty
<zus> git__, how do you get 10 second boot? i notice  though faster than my windows machine, i boot up a bit slow (kubuntu 9.10 kde4,4)
<yofel_> Jazz3: see the release notes known issues for the grave ones, you'll find the complete list of open lucid bugs at http://tinyurl.com/ygbvm28
<HurricaneFL1> It's formatted as ext4, and is a SATA/AHCI drive as I said. I stopped the popup by unchecking the box in the Startup Applications control panel, but wonder what causes it
<HurricaneFL1> er... disk notifications I mean
<mikebeecham> hi there, my smb shares are now listed twice in nautilus...can anyone help gets these back to one of each please?
<penguin42> HurricaneFL1: I think that should be filed as a bug with that smartctl output, because if Lucid starts telling lots of people that they have broken discs when they don't things will get very confusing
<Jazz3> hi. one more thing .. my netbook does not have an optical drive and I have had great success with unetbootlin. I did not find any issues listed on launchpad. Anyone here wish to warn me on Lucid + unetbootlin (iso -> usb installation)
<HurricaneFL1> It happeneed to me even using the Live CD... bboth in 9.10 and 10.4. Never happened in 9.04 or lower
<HurricaneFL1> ugh... forgive the spelling
<Damascene> any one using netbook luncher?
<penguin42> HurricaneFL1: Not a problem
<Oxymoron> yofel_: FINALLY, I WON OVER MY COMPUTER!
<Damascene> the disks doesn't get mounted if you click on it in folders tab
<HurricaneFL1> My bigger problem is getting ACPI working correctly so I can see my battery's charge with this Orca script I have. A walkthrough or pointer to one would be deeply appreciated
<Oxymoron> Problem? : ""
<Oxymoron> oxymoron@oxymoron-desktop:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Tm_T> Oxymoron: noooooooooo
<Oxymoron>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<Oxymoron> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<Oxymoron>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                              
<Oxymoron> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<viator> wheres menu.lst
<viator> cant find it
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: Yes, mohahahaha :D
<viator> want to edit grub list
<viator> guess its not the same in grub2?
<jmcantrell> i have an issue with the windows key. whenever i press it, it sticks. every other key has the mod4 modifier. i have to logout and login again to fix it.
<C-S-B-N900> viator: grub2 doesn't use menu.lst
<arand> viator: /etc/default/grub
<arand> !grub2 > viator
<ubottu> viator, please see my private message
<Oxymoron> Tm_T: There was one little problem with usb in fstab that frooze my upstart ... and one grub2 fawlty :P
<marienz> so I was wondering why my boot wasn't as friendly and graphical as I'd expect, and I think I've traced this down to the FRAMEBUFFER env var/option not being set. "FRAMEBUFFER=1 initramfs-tools -u -v" shows the framebuffer and plymouth hooks running, while without that env var they're skipped.
<marienz> isn't that supposed to default to on somehow?
 * Oxymoron enjoys that hes back into hes own lovely desktop <3
<marienz> (could someone grep -r FRAMEBUFFER /etc/initramfs-tools?)
<yofel_> marienz: what  gpu do you have
<yofel_> ?
<yofel_> marienz: gives nothing
<marienz> an old-ish radeon. plymouth and X work fine, but plymouth kicks in much later than I'd expect (with mountall complaining about not being able to connect to it, for example)
<Hellow> marienz: That returns no output.
<marienz> hmm, then I'm on the wrong track somehow
 * Oxymoron wonders why hes titlebar/decorator is gone ...
<marienz> my FRAMEBUFFER=1 initramfs does have the splash screen up for most of the boot, as I'd expect
 * HurricaneFL1 scratches his head over ACPI
<Oxymoron> NAyone know about window decoration problems in Kubuntu Lucid?
<zus> anyone kknow if i can install lucid on a thumb drive?
<bullgard> marienz: On my Lucid this command does not produce any output.
<marienz> aha! on karmic the corresponding option is USPLASH, and I have /usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf-hooks.d/usplash:USPLASH=y there with no equivalent on my lucid system.
<lamalex> how do I go about reporting fails-to-suspend bugs? Is there a diagnosis technique that I can use to make my book report more useful? Which package do I report on?
<marienz> can one of you with no output also run "gunzip < /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-17-generic | cpio -t | grep plymouth"?
<yofel_> !usb | zus
<ubottu> zus: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<yofel_> zus: the second link might be what you want
<marienz> and/or grep -r FRAMEBUFFER /usr/share/initramfs-tools/conf-hooks.d
<zus> yofel_,  one is for an os the other is more of a live disc?
<bullgard> marienz: On my Lucid your second command does not produce any output.
<marienz> and the first?
<zus> yofel_,  thanks once again.
<marienz> err, wait
<jason__> anyone know why my open programs stopped showing up in the task bar?
<marienz> I've given three commands now. The first one gives no output (which seems to be correct). I want the second to give output, but it doesn't here. I think that's because the third gives no output.
<bullgard> marienz: On my Lucid your first command obtains: "36994 blocks".
<marienz> this might actually be a bug, not just me misconfiguring things.
<marienz> ah, yeah, that's cpio being annoying and outputting to stderr
<marienz> do you also only get the graphical splash screen a bit late when you boot?
<bullgard> Xes you have given 3 commands altogether. But I did answer to your first question before you posted your second question, did I not?
<bullgard> marienz: Yes you have given 3 commands altogether. But I did answer to your first question before you posted your second question, did I not?
<jason__> im gonna have to switch back to mint i think
<marienz> bullgard: I was a little confused which of my commands corresponded to your "second command" (my own fault)
<marienz> I think this is actually a bug, not just me having some broken config file, so I'll search and file it now.
<yofel_> jason__: that should be some applet, maybe you removed it?
<ChogyDan> jason__: the applet is called Window List
<penguin42> anyone else having problems with the battery/power/charge indicator on the panel coming and going even when you're plugged in?
<yofel_> *sigh* I hate upstart... where did the nice fsck progress bar go...
<bullgard> marienz: I do not get a splash screen at all. And I am happy about that. But I get an error when booting concerning "plymouth". This error is documented in Launchpad.
<penguin42> yofel_: Yeh
<jason__> incredible
<jason__> i swore i tried reapplying every one of those
<Volkodav> джентельмены удачи
<Volkodav> oops wrong tab
<marienz> bullgard: which error (or bug number)?
<bullgard> !ru | Volkodav
<ubottu> Volkodav: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bullgard> marienz: There are several. For example #540256.
<yofel_> bug 540256
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 540256 in upstart "enter kills X when booting Live CD or w/cryptsetup with plymouth text plugin" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/540256
<marienz> yeah, that's unrelated
<marienz> I'll just file, a quick search didn't cough up what I'm seeing
<bullgard> Good luck coughing up.
<marienz> ty :)
<viperdudeuk> hi, I have just installed 10.04 server and desktop on 2 different machines and can't get samba working. Anyone kind enough to give me a clue?
<yofel_> viperdudeuk: what have you done until now and where does it fail?
<viperdudeuk> i apt-get install samba on the server and then just editted the conf to allow homes and added myself as a samba user with smbpasswd
<viperdudeuk> when I try to connect it rejects user/pass
<pitwalker> hi all, i have a networking problem, in single user mode works, but under gnome not
<viperdudeuk> only thing in the logs is it says "port already in use" but I read online you can ignore that
<viperdudeuk> nmbd and smbd both running
<pitwalker> viperdudeuk: you restarted samba after you add user?
<viperdudeuk> yes
<viperdudeuk> shall I pastebin conf file?
<pitwalker> ok
<etzerd> hello all
<viperdudeuk> wait please
<etzerd> Firefox cannot load. any idea?
<C-S-B-N900> etzerd try deleting your profile data
<pitwalker> etzerd: you tried to start from another desktop environment? uninstall totally and install?
<etzerd> how to do that
<marienz> hmm, or not! this was actually an intentional change, so I'm not sure why it's so noticably slow with plymouth outside of my initramfs here
<arand> etzerd: try a new profile: run firefox -P
<etzerd> I uninstalled it and reinstalled it again. when I click on the Firefox Icon the mouse  houglass looks like it's loading then after  couple second it stop and firefox never load.
<viperdudeuk> i have reinstalled but not tried other machice
<C-S-B-N900> etzerd /.mozilla/firefox/*.default
<viperdudeuk> i will try netbook
<C-S-B-N900> i believe thats right.
<C-S-B-N900> delete that folder.
<yofel_> C-S-B-N900: wait, he  can try a new folder without deleting it
<yofel_> s/folder/profile/
<yofel_> etzerd: try what arand said
<etzerd> C-S-B-N908: just type /.mozilla/firefox/*.default
<yofel_> etzerd: wait, did you try firefox -P ?
<etzerd> i did
<yofel_> and?
<C-S-B-N900> sorry, i was a little brutal.
<C-S-B-N900> but its pretty hassle free doing that.
<etzerd> when I type firefox -P the error display: run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox-3.6/firefox-bin.pure.
<pepee> I get this error when I run a gnome app: http://pastebin.com/AzkEEScn
<viperdudeuk> hmm works on 10.04 on netbook, how strange
<yofel_> C-S-B-N900: yes, but he'll loose his profile if it's not the reason
<yofel_> etzerd: o.O
<pepee> "Cancelado (`core' generado)" means "Cancelled (`core' generated)"
<yofel_> etzerd: are you sure that you reinstalled firefox? and does that firefox-bin.pure file actually exist?
<yofel_> pepee: can you try to get a backtrace? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<C-S-B-N900> etzerd did you purge?
<etzerd> yofel_: how do you do the purge?
<yofel_> etzerd: what purge?
<etzerd> because I type sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox
<pepee> yofel_, yep, I will
<C-S-B-N900> apt-get purge firefox
<yofel_> etzerd: yes, but does that file actually exist at the moment?
<yofel_> *sigh*, re-enabled plymouth on my nvidia-desktop and it won't boot again
<Damascene> any one uses a rtl language here?
 * HurricaneFL1 sighs... this is hopeless
<penguin42> HurricaneFL1: Still the ACPI fight?
<HurricaneFL1> yes... been reading through various wikis, blogs, and stuff, and utterly confused
<Rods_Tiger> How do I stop my ubuntu installation from always picking the wrong wifi?
<Rods_Tiger> Is there a place to set the priority or order or preferred router?
<crimsun_> Rods_Tiger: depends how easily you want to do it
<Rods_Tiger> exceedingly easily
<crimsun_> using GNOME? Bind the BSSID.
<crimsun_> (using nm)
<Rods_Tiger> easier than that
<crimsun_> get a robot?
<Rods_Tiger> well, I had in mind a button to press - about that easy
<crimsun_> sounds like a good brainstorm / wishlist bug report
<pepee> yofel_, http://pastebin.com/paa24fEg
<C-S-B-N900> Rods_Tiger: in nm, set just your primary connection to connect auomatically.
<C-S-B-N900> untick the rest
<Rods_Tiger> aha
<C-S-B-N900> then you save all passphrases but only the one you want will connect on its own.
<Rods_Tiger> good plan. Ta
<high-rez> *blink*
<C-S-B-N900> ...
<C-S-B-N900> ?
<high-rez> are you irc'n from an n900?
<C-S-B-N900> yes
<high-rez> Sweet.
<C-S-B-N900> it is awesome, you need to get one.
<high-rez> Yeah I'm totally jealous ;)
<C-S-B-N900> im in xchat and its useable
<C-S-B-N900> but this is ot...
<high-rez> It sure is.
<C-S-B-N900> but its also awesome. :p
<high-rez> But it won't stop me from asking how the UI on it is :)\
<yofel_> Oxymoron: urgh, just managed to get my desktop to show the kubuntu splash, in 16 colors 640x480 ^^
<penguin42> yofel_: Ah technology
<C-S-B-N900> fine, while in here chatting i hit an icon, it zooms out to my running apps and switch to my ssh sesh then to a browser with full flash
<Nandou> Hello, I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install the Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I am unable to install it so far as I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver. By using the "blacklist=nouveau" boot option the process is going further but instead having "[drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PRAMIN flush timeout" error message during the part where the modules are loaded, I receive it duri
<Nandou> ng the init phase. Does anyone have any idea ?
<Oxymoron> yofel_: Hahahaha, nice xD You must change gfxmode in /etc/default/grub to change resolution and color ;)
<nick125> Anyone here know what the default plymouth theme is?
<Oxymoron> yofel_: I managed to start my system and get to the stage after plymouth :P
<yofel_> Oxymoron: yep, just ran vbeinfo to see what i can set ^^
<yofel_> :)
<pepee> yofel_, strace: http://www.2shared.com/file/12334014/5aeff9b3/strace_gupnp.html
<Oxymoron> yofel_: It annoys me that they havent fix the Kubuntu logo, they just took the previous one and added glow in Photoshop or something like that. The glow ends in the edges abrupt ... amateur work xD
<yofel_> yeah, looks horrible...
<Umeaboy> I get really exited when I see the new appearance of Ubuntu's installer.
<Oxymoron> yofel_: Hopefully Kubuntu will get a new logo as Ubuntu with new font and better logo icon in vectors :)
<yofel_> +1
<Oxymoron> yofel_: Hopefully you can change theme later on as well, I tried solar before and that one was aweseom, stars, space and I dont know what it calls in english, solar with some kind of burst on the outside.
<Oxymoron> yofel_: Its possible to change theme now though, but you need a special command for that :P I dont bother yet until it fixed completly.
<Oxymoron> yofel_: I congratulate Ubuntu that they finally polish the design and interface, now it almost looks so good that I could use it xD
<Umeaboy> I'm quite fed up with the orange colour.
<Oxymoron> Over all Lucid is very smooth, fast and efficient I must say. The only annoying thing is that window decorations doesnt work :P
<Umeaboy> Purple feels warmer & inviting.
<avar> what's the gconf line to switch the button order?
<yofel_> heh, more important than the look would be that I don't see any nfs errors anymore and that they get plymouth to work like it should
<yofel_> (ie, not preventing booting)
<Umeaboy> Almost done with the Beta-installation.
<Umeaboy> No big problems what so ever.
<avar> ah gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<yofel_> Oxymoron: what window decorations? KDE/KWin works fine here
<Oxymoron> yofel_: Yes, thats good :) I dont know what worked and not worked before though :P Nice that plymouth and all works now :)
<Oxymoron> yofel_: Oxygen decoration with window buttons and title bar is gone ...
<yofel_> o.O
<Umeaboy> Anyone here living in Sweden besides me?
<yofel_> Oxymoron: tried to change to something other than oxygen?
<Nandou> Hello, I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install the Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I am unable to install it so far as I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver. By using the "blacklist=nouveau" boot option the process is going further but instead having "[drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PRAMIN flush timeout" error message while the modules are loading, I receive it during the init pha
<Nandou> se. Does anyone have any idea ?
<Oxymoron> yofel_: Not sure why it is so :P Yes I tried other ones, no difference. Could be some process that isnt loaded, but not sure which? :P
<Oxymoron> Umeaboy: Yes, I am from sweden too :P
<yofel_> hm...
<Umeaboy> Oxymoron: PM?
<Oxymoron> Umeaboy: Yeah sure, just type
<lamalex> can anyone help me with my suspend issue?
<lamalex> my laptop fails to suspend now
<lamalex> has worked since.. like hardy
<lamalex> just broke
<crimsun_> is there a report for linux in /var/crash/ ?
<lamalex> crimsun_: nope
<lamalex> the only thing of vague relevance is a plymouth report
<lamalex> It starts to suspend, but never completes. I have to shut it off by holding the power button until it switches off
<crimsun_> lamalex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<lamalex> merci
<lamalex> crimsun_: on what package to I actually report the bug, the kernel?
<BUGabundo> lamalex: kernel, aka linux
<Wizzup> woes with mythbuntu-gdb-theme and ubuntu-xsplash-artwork
<Nandou> I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install the Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver and by using the "blacklist=nouveau" boot option the process is going further but instead having "[drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PRAMIN flush timeout" error message while the modules are loaded, I receive it during the init phase. Does anyone have any idea ?
<schlaftier> I thought I'd give Lucid a try in testdrive, but it tells me "unmet dependencies", should I worry? http://paste.pocoo.org/show/194979/
<arand> Wizzup: mythbuntu-gdm-theme and/or plymouth has some weird dependency issues at the moment, it is being worked on, as far as I know. One ref. Bug #550237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550237 in plymouth "[lucid] update to lucid shows as mythbuntu and doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550237
<arand> schlaftier: Do you have universe enabled?
<Wizzup> arand: ok, so I shouldn't remove the xsplash package? ;)
<yofel_> ok, this is insane: I have an nfs mount in my fstab, when I boot the network isn't up fast enough so it fails, if I have plymouth enabled it shows 'waiting for ... [SM]' if I disable splash the boot hangs without any chance of recovery
<schlaftier> arand: yes I have
<Daviey> yofel_: if you change from nfs in fstab to autofs, your life will be easier
<gnomefreak> is there an easy way to change a plymouth theme yofel_ ?
<yofel_> gnomefreak: not sure, I think they wanted to use alternatives at some point
<yofel_> Daviey: what's autofs?
<Daviey> yofel_: supports nfs mount on access, rather than mount on boot.
<gnomefreak> yofel_: there were a few updated yesterday IIRC but i dont ever remember seeing a way to change
<yofel_> Daviey: got a howto for that? or what do I need to change?
<gnomefreak> it seems the alt. ISO's still havent made it up
<Oxymoron> yofel_: Got damn it, my video still doesnt work, must be a config fawlty ... :P WHen I start Phonon video apps I got the window printscreen from the window behind inside the video frame ...
<Damascene> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/550481
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 550481 in openoffice.org "font not displayed correctly on inacive window tabs in openoffice" [Undecided,New]
<Daviey> yofel_: sorry, can't atm - but google should help. It's not that tricky tbh.
<Daviey> I'll add it to my "to do" blog posts.
<melkor> alright I'm having trouble with usb drives, my Ipod shuffle isn't being recognized, and when I look at it in /dev it only shows up as /sdb and not /sdb0.
<yofel_> I'll search for it, thx
<Nandou> I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install the Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver and by using the "blacklist=nouveau" boot option the process is going further but instead having "[drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PRAMIN flush timeout" error message while the modules are loaded, I receive it during the init phase. Does anyone have any idea ?
<Umeaboy> melkor: And you're sure that the right libs for it is installed to?
<Japsu> How can I reset the MOTD in Lucid? I've emptied /etc/motd.tail, /etc/motd and /var/run/motd to no effect.
<Japsu> It'd seem that whenever I clear /var/run/motd and log in, /var/run/motd gets rewritten with the defalut motd.
<melkor> Umeaboy: I'm not sure what libs need to be installed, I used to work and now it doesn't.
<Japsu> And I couldn't simply care less about Ubuntu branding on every single login.
<Japsu> The text I specifically want to kill with fire is "Welcome to the Ubuntu Server! * Documentation:  http://www.ubuntu.com/server/doc"
<Wizzup> Japsu: Perhaps the docs mention it? ;)
<melkor> I think its FAT, maybe FAT32, my other usb drive works, but its ext4 and NTFS
<Japsu> wise-ass.
<Umeaboy> melkor: Can't remember the name of them......
<Umeaboy> Look in the apt-get database.
<melkor> Umeaboy: for what?  What drivers/ libs am I looking for.
<Umeaboy> melkor: You've got an ipod, right?
<Umeaboy> Check for something with ipod.
<melkor> Umeaboy: I think its just a vfat filesystem.
<Oxymoron> Does anybody know how to fix this: http://imagebin.ca/view/AU1f6Aj.html ?
<Oxymoron> The Dragonplayer in the bottom left corner doesnt show video frame ...
<melkor> How about this, I have a laptop with an external monitor and I cannot figure out how to set it so that when I close the lid the external monitor stays on.
<HurricaneFL> and along the same vein, I still can't get ACPI going *sigh*
<HurricaneFL> ok, I just got a notification thayt the battery is discharging, with percentage (could it be the script for Orca that reads the battery status?)
<penguin42> HurricaneFL: Do you have a /sys/class/power_supply and is there a BAT0 or similar subdirectory ?
<brush> re
<HurricaneFL> yes, I have /sys/class/power_supply with a bat0 subfolder
<penguin42> HurricaneFL: So in there I have a 'charge_now' and a 'voltage_now' and a 'charge_full' and a few other interesting files - I think a lot of the state is read from there
<pepee> yofel_, could you find something?
<pepee> ( http://pastebin.com/AzkEEScn )
<yofel_> pepee: no, I don't really get what fails there
<brush> hello
<cwillu> BUGabundo, got a lady gaga thing going on or something?
<brush> anyone has knowlegde with lucy host and win7 guest on vmware ws 7?
<BUGabundo> :p
<BUGabundo> its crazy funny, right?
<cwillu> I actually came here to tell you your accounts might be compromised :p
<cwillu> deleted unread :p
<cwillu> don't have speakers hooked up right now though, so don't feel the need to resend it :D
<pepee> hmm
<pepee> yofel_, how can I install those icons?
<BUGabundo> cwillu me ? compromised?
<BUGabundo> you don't trust me :(
 * cwillu compromises BUGabundo :p
<kprav33n> I upgraded to 10.4 beta 1 last night and Thunderbird 3 lost all the mail folders.
<yofel_> pepee: I'm clueless there either, I don't know that much about gnome themes
<kprav33n> I checked in .thunderbird directory and the profile doesn't have any mail folders.
<kprav33n> It is empty.
<HurricaneFL> yes, has all those folders in the bat0 folder
<BUGabundo> though you would enjoy cwillu
<pepee> yofel_, hmm same for me
<cwillu> BUGabundo, I'll look at it later
<almoxarife> kprav33n: didn't you also see another folder named thurnderbird?
<kprav33n> almoxarife, Another one?
<kprav33n> I used to have .mozilla-thunderbird and .thunderbird.
<kprav33n> The .mozilla-thunderbird folder seems to be used by very old thunderbird.
<kprav33n> I checked the timestamps on my profile directory and the last modified one was in .thunderbird
<almoxarife> kprav33n: yes, something like .thunderbird-up.....
<kprav33n> Hmm, let me check.
<kprav33n> almoxarife, Intersting! I have .thunderbird.upstream.
<almoxarife> kprav33n: yeap, look to see if the stuff you are missing is in it
<melkor> So it seems lucid doesn't have a 'do nothing' when you close the laptop lid and hence it always blanks the screen even if you have an external monitor.
<kprav33n> almoxarife, Looks like .thunderbird.upstream has all my mail folders.
<kprav33n> However, when I start Thunderbird, it is starting as if nothing is configured and asking me to setup my mail accounts.
<kprav33n> almoxarife, Should I rename this folder or something?
<penguin42> kprav33n: I'd take a copy of that folder and put it somewhere safe, then quit thunderbird and rename that directory to .thunderbird and see what happens
<almoxarife> kprav33n: yeap, that's what I did, as penguin42 suggested
<kprav33n> penguin42, almoxarife: Thanks, guys! I got back my profile settings and mail accounts.
<kprav33n> Is this a known bug or something?
<kprav33n> If not, I'll file a bug in launchpad.
<almoxarife> kprav33n: not sure, it does save your old info, it just does not tell you
<HurricaneFL> Must have done something wrong... didn't come out of suspend cleanly
<penguin42> if it doesn't tell you then it's a bug by my reckoning
<kprav33n> almoxarife, I would expect that it upgrades seem-less.
<penguin42> kprav33n: Were you running a pre-release thunderbird previously or an upstream one and now using a packaged one?
<almoxarife> kprav33n: I migrated to imap so I never had to go thru that scare
<Nandou> I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install the Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver and by using the "blacklist=nouveau" boot option the process is going further but instead having "[drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PRAMIN flush timeout" error message while the modules are loaded, I receive it during the init phase. Does anyone have any idea ?
<almoxarife> penguin42: what happened to kprav33n happened to me, I got thunderbird from repos of karmic
<kprav33n> Yeah!
<penguin42> almoxarife: It should certainly tell you, and I don't think it should do that at all if you are doing a straight upgrade
<kprav33n> I use Thunderbird from Ubuntu repo.
<penguin42> report it
<kprav33n> Not an upstream one.
<kprav33n> Maybe I caused it to break.
<kprav33n> Last night when I upgraded, rebooted my system and fired up Thunderbird, it has all my settings.
<almoxarife> kprav33n: I doubt it, you and I both had the same issue.
<kprav33n> The migration assistant popped up and I asked it not to synchronize any accounts. Then Thunderbird was unresponsive. I killed it and went to sleep.
<kprav33n> May be killing Thunderbird in the middle of migration caused this issue.
<kprav33n> almoxarife, Did you do something similar?
<almoxarife> kprav33n: nope, the only issue I had was wubi related, but I expected to see it
<kprav33n> Oh, okay! Then this seems to be a bug.
<kprav33n> I already have issues with Thunderbird 3. I am running Thunderbird 3 for a few months on my OpenSolaris laptop at work.
<kprav33n> I should tell that the search folders are very slow compared to Thunderbird 2.
<kprav33n> I extensively use search folders.
<almoxarife> kprav33n: I use thunderbird to manage my gmail account using imap. simpler for me
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: please file a bug on it so we can take a look at it
<gatlin> Hi, I was here yesterday with a somewhat odd issue but I didn't have all the info with me. I am happy to recap however.
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, Profile folder issue or the search folder sluggishness issue?
<kprav33n> I think that the search folder issue is in the upstream.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: file it/both with us in Lp and we will go over them.
<kprav33n> almoxarife, I have a few accounts and one of them is Google Apps mail (similar to Gmail). Even that suffers the search folder issue.
 * gnomefreak doesnt have a search folder issue
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, I have around 78k mails in the account where I notice major slowdown and it is not synchronized.
<gnomefreak> some time in the next week or 2 i should have time for tbird bugs
<Damascene> hello, any arabic urdu or persia speaker
<kprav33n> With Thunderbird 2, the search folders were immediately populated.
<kprav33n> On a totally different note, the position of the window buttons in 10.4 throws me off.
<kprav33n> But, I like it.
<kprav33n> Does anyone know the motivation of this UI change?
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: tb3 had a major overhaul from tb2
<kprav33n> To look more like Mac?
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: yes the UI team wanted to try it and looks like it will be staying at least from last i heard
<gnomefreak> !controls | kprav33n
<ubottu> kprav33n: In Lucid you may notice that the window controls min/max/close is now on the left side. | For more information please see http://alturl.com/yvgv | To change it back to right side using a terminal please see http://alturl.com/x5d6.
<gnomefreak> :) once i get a few days where i can get with one of the devs about this maybe ill get artound to having a full wiki on it
<gnomefreak> oh not high on my to do list
<Umeaboy> kprav33n: Why not just use an IMC?
<Umeaboy> IMAC
<kprav33n> I am waiting for the new Macbook pro to be launched ;-)
<kprav33n> I have strong ties to Linux back from my Debian days.
<kprav33n> Still can't believe that I decided to buy Mac.
<gatlin> I am on an ECS mobo with nForce chipset, AMD Athlon 64 x2 4200+, nvidia 9800 something gpu. When I run the Lucid daily (as of 2 days ago) it won't go beyond the boot splash
<Umeaboy> Neither do I.
<Umeaboy> I really can't beleive it.
<Umeaboy> believe
<schlaftier> Is there any hardware that looks nearly as good as Apple's?
<kprav33n> schlaftier, I am a Thinkpad user for a long time.
<kprav33n> I like them very much. It is not as fancier as Mac. But very solid. I love the trackpoint and it helps to be productive.
<schlaftier> kprav33n: I've seen lots of Thinkpads and they are sturdy and well-manufactured but not exactly jewels of industrial design
<arand> hrm ↑↑ Topic
<kprav33n> Okay!
<kprav33n> Off topic....
<kprav33n> Sorry!
<kprav33n> But, this conversation started on topic :-)
<schlaftier> let's move this to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<kprav33n> Can anyone tell me what is the default theme on 10.4?
<kprav33n> I upgraded, so it retained Clearlooks which was my old theme.
<topyli> kprav33n, ambience
<gatlin> I read somewhere something that seemed like my issue but for Kubuntu
<bsnider_> gatlin, try removing plymouth
<gatlin> how do I remove it from the live image?
<kprav33n> topyli, Thanks!
<kprav33n> And the default wallpaper?
<gatlin> incidentally, this at least tells me where I can file a bug (I don't know the innards of the distro, and launchpad expects a certain competence)
<kprav33n> The pinkish 'show desktop' icon doesn't seem to blend with the Ambience theme.
<topyli> kprav33n, it's the purple/orange abstract thingy
<Nandou> I have a MacBookPro 5,3 and I'm currently trying to install the Lucid Lynx beta 1 using the liveCD. I have encountered problems with the nouveau driver and by using the "blacklist=nouveau" boot option the process is going further but instead having "[drm] nouveau 0000:02:00.0: PRAMIN flush timeout" error message while the modules are loaded, I receive it during the init phase. Does anyone have any idea ?
<kprav33n> topyli, Thanks!
<gatlin> actually, I think the problem might be nouveau for me, too
<gatlin> since I have an nvidia card, and that's what has changed between 9.10 and 10.04
<kprav33n> It is weird that the theme selector still has the window buttons on the right side for the theme preview.
<topyli> yeah
<penguin42> kprav33n: There's a bug for that
<Nandou> I'm a bit desperate with mine
<Nandou> I'm currently downloading the dailybuild with some hope..
<Umeaboy> I got an error now.
<Umeaboy> Why am I supposed to get updates to mythbuntu, when I'm not using it?
<teethdood> Umeaboy: got the error with mythbuntu theme?
<Nandou> As far as my understanding goes, I believe there's an init script that force the nouveau driver to load
<penguin42> Umeaboy: If you have packages installed and have entries in /etc/apt then you will get updates
<kprav33n> penguin42, Oh, okay!
<teethdood> penguin42: I had the mythbuntu error too, fresh install
<penguin42> oh weird
<teethdood> I just removed it from the packages list and no probs
<Umeaboy> I didn't choose any such option in the installation.
<kprav33n> Thanks everyone for your help!
<arand> teethdood: Bug #550237 by the way
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550237 in plymouth "[lucid] update to lucid shows as mythbuntu and doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550237
<melkor> what is plymouth?
<Nandou> a car brand?
<pepee> apt-cache show plymouth
<melkor> it seems to perform horribly
<yofel_> !info plymouth
<ubottu> plymouth (source: plymouth): graphical boot animation and logger - main package. In component main, is standard. Version 0.8.1-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 109 kB, installed size 444 kB
<arand> melkor: Presumably the biggest troublemaker in Lucid, but it's decided for inclusion.
<Nandou> cool
<navetz> guys how do i revert back to an older kernel?
<navetz> the one i upgraded to in lucid breaks everrything, but if i boot from an older one it seems okay
<melkor> navetz: Isn't booting from an older one ok?
<arand> navetz: set default in /etc/default/grub ?
<TecnoBrat> Anyone having issues with USB key drives on lucid?
<TecnoBrat> I can't get any of mine to work ..
<navetz> melkor, arand: i don't mind booting from an older one :) ill change the grub. It does not work as well as expected though
<navetz> it fails at startup saying chroot: cannot execute /etc/apparmor/initramfs
<penguin42> TecnoBrat: Seem to
<kprav33n> I am having issue connecting to VPN.
<kprav33n> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711147
<kprav33n> The authentication box doesn't launch anymore.
 * penguin42 wonders what the difference between 'unmount', 'eject' and 'safely remove drive' are for a usb stick
<TecnoBrat> penguin42: seems to work for you?
<penguin42> TecnoBrat: Yep
<TecnoBrat> hmmm
<TecnoBrat> I'll dig some more then
<MTughan> penguin42: Unmount has different meanings, especially if you have multiple partitions on the drive.
<MTughan> I don't know about Eject and Safely Remove.
<penguin42> MTughan: To a user they're pretty meaningless
<Umeaboy> Damn............The Gnome-enviroment got ugly since I rebooted.
<Umeaboy> It's as if the skin stopped working.
<johndarc> latest lucid update changed my bootscreen to Mythbuntu, and default desktop is mythbuntu rather than ubuntu, is there something for me to be concerned about? how can I undo whatever has been done?
<Umeaboy> teethdood: Got the same issue?
<teethdood> I kind of like the theme skins in firefox (preview with mouseover). That would be cool in Ubuntu
<teethdood> Umeaboy: I think at the login screen I played with it a bit (switching the environment to KDE then back to Gnome) it works fine now
<Umeaboy> Okey.
<Umeaboy> Apport has been gathering info for a while now.
<Umeaboy> Is the bug THAT big?
<Umeaboy> It should've stopped now.
<arand> johndarc: Bug #550237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 550237 in plymouth "[lucid] update to lucid shows as mythbuntu and doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/550237
<gnomefreak> johndarc: just change the setting back to what you had. The problem is more of the "it shouldnt change user settings"
<gnomefreak> but IIRC the newest DE that you install takes default been like that for a long time
<gnomefreak> at least it was that way with xfce and kde
<mM94> anyone else still suffering from the slow browsing regression from karmic?
<kklimonda> how does plymouth look with nvidia drivers installed?
<yofel_> the kubuntu splash here has 640x480 resolution with 16 colors, looks like a proper splash screen otherwise
<gnomefreak> looked great until latest plymouth updates now the res looks too big and lost the 10.04 lable
<Michalxo> hello! I am having a problem with booting liveCD on amilo li1718... when booting menu should appear (TRY/ INSTALL choices) whole screen becomes overwritten by lines and whole booting process stops
<Michalxo> any idea what can cause such a problem?
<Michalxo> I have no option to boot w/o acpi/apic on/off
<kklimonda> yofel_: so it's still the same old?
<gnomefreak> graphic drivers maybe i know people complained about a problem something like yours with nvidia drivers
<penguin42> Michalxo: Googling, that has an ATI Radeon, so I'd expect it to work - have you tried it on an external monitor ?
<kprav33n> When I rebooted my system, I again lost the Thunderbird settings.
<yofel_> kklimonda: hm? you mean only the progress bar? no, I see a kubuntu logo with white/blue dots and it displayed an fsck message here on last boot
<Michalxo> we don't have here external monitor.. yea it's ATI radeon...
<kprav33n> I see that the folder .thunderbird moved to .thunderbird.upstream
<penguin42> Michalxo: Hmm, don't think I've seen anyone with the same bug on here
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: that is becuase you are not using our package. with ours you should have a .thunderbird and a .thunderbird.abandoned
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, I am using your package.
<penguin42> gnomefreak: he and someone else were doing, they had both had packaged tb on karmic, both upgraded and hit that
<kprav33n> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711150
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: than you did something because 1 we havent had a thunderbird update in a while and it wasnted named *.upstremam
<kklimonda> yofel_: so nvidia users won't get anything nicer? :)
<Michalxo> daamn :-( I am writing from another laptop, and I am using image from 27.3.2010.. so it's newer.. but I am not willing to install it just to check it out on that corrupted machine :-/
<kprav33n> I moved to 10.04 beta 1
<gnomefreak> and as i said you are not using our package if you are packaging it yourself
<yofel_> kklimonda: not sure, the kubuntu splash is in the repos today, and today was the first time I actually got plymouth to work here ;)
<Michalxo> penguin42 should I report it as a bug?
<penguin42> Michalxo: Yes
<kprav33n> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711151
<yofel_> I'll see if I can get some nicer framebuffers set up tomorrow, maybe that will improve how plymouth looks too
<coolnix> question about resolution with a radeon xpress 200 with samsung syncmaster 191n
<Michalxo> coolnix are you able to boot livecd?
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, I am not packing it myself. 10.04 uses 3.0.3 from the official repository.
<coolnix> yes installed beta 1 yesterday and its working fine but just resolution 1280x1024 is missing
<coolnix> and as xorg.conf is not needed anymore  i don't know how to change this
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: and you are not using our package or you combined a few things that shouldnt have. try renaming ~/.thunderbird and starting with a clean profile
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711151
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: that doesnt show me anything that would help
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, I tried that already and it worked.
<kprav33n> But when I reboot, .thunderbird is again renamed to .thunderbird.upstream and .thunderbird becomes empty.
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, The pastebin information is a proof that I am not running anything that isn't in the repository.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: did you get a import dialog?
<kprav33n> I got the migration assistant dialog.
<gnomefreak> not what i asked
<kprav33n> No import dialog.
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: hold on a minute
<coolnix> Michalxo: do you have an idea?
<Michalxo> coolnix just google :-(
<coolnix> i did google for hours but found nothing helpful
<coolnix> theme must be too new or don't know how to ask
<Michalxo> try gnomefreak or penguin42
<coolnix> if there is no xorg.conf what else is there to configure xorg with?
<penguin42> coolnix: On the monitor dialog when it does detect monitors does it actually identify the monitor?
<coolnix> no the monitor is not identified
<penguin42> vga, dvi, hdmi or wet string?
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: join #ubuntu-mozillateam and ask but the guy you want to speak to is not there and not sure if he will be back today
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, Okay, Thanks!
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: what does the following command give you? ls -a |grep .thunderbird
<kprav33n> But I guess that they aren't going to redirect me to #ubuntu+1 as I am running 10.04 beta.
<kprav33n> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711152
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: no he wouldnt since he is the dev :)
<coolnix> was that question to me? it is vga
<penguin42> coolnix: OK; so my monitor has the same problem - for no reason I know it won't identify itself - or thus say what it's resolution is - to the machine; I created an xorg.conf file for it, the other way is to use xrandr, sorry, it's a bit of a pain
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: move all of the thunder dirs listed in your paste to another dir (backup) or somehting than start thunderbird using the menu launcher see if it reverts back to *.upstream
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, ls output in http://pastebin.mozilla.org/711152
<kprav33n> gnomefreak, Okay!
<coolnix> but am i correct that if you use xorg.conf the kernel module will not be used?
<gnomefreak> kprav33n: test it than restart it than test it (maybe 3 times or until you see the *.upstream dir)
<penguin42> coolnix: No, which kernel module?
<coolnix> i read that with 10.4 xorg.conf is no more needed as the support of radeon xpress is built into kernel or sth.
<penguin42> coolnix: xorg.conf shouldn't be needed because it should automatically detect everything, however if it can't autodetect it you can still tell it with xorg.conf
<KB1JWQ> Is there an approved way to install virtualbox on Lucid?
<coolnix> ok, i know, how to build this as i had to do it for several machines on 9.10... thanks for answering !!!
<kklimonda> KB1JWQ: apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<penguin42> coolnix: No problem
<KB1JWQ> kklimonda: And if I wanted to go with the closed source edition (USB passthrough is kind of a requirement for me)?
<kklimonda> KB1JWQ: you are more or less on your own
<KB1JWQ> kklimonda: Okay.  Thabks. :-)
<penguin42> KB1JWQ: If yourmachine has VT you might consider KVM/QEMu - they work nicely on lucid
<kklimonda> KB1JWQ: there are debian/ubuntu repos on the project's site so use them
<kklimonda> penguin42: the desktop experience is less than stellar though
<penguin42> kklimonda: I find it works well if you configure it with shm based display rather than VNC; but I agree it needs work
<penguin42> (I also found the netbook edition doesn't render in it)
<KB1JWQ> If I use a karmic repository on Lucid, am I likely to hose things?
<gnomefreak> yes
<yofel_> not necessarily, as long as it doesn't mess up any dependencies
<Leftmost> I want to add the lucid repository to my sources, but I only want to pull certain updates from it. How can I prevent apt from trying to do upgrades on all packages from lucid?
<gnomefreak> i get the answer as he leaves
<gnomefreak> yofel_: i got to the point if they feel the need to ask than there is a good chance
<almoxarife> gnomefreak: what's the answer, I had the same issue with thunderbird
<gnomefreak> Leftmost: you can use pinning
<yofel_> Leftmost: mixing karmic and lucid repos is a rather risky idea, but what you want can be done with package pins
<yofel_> gnomefreak: heh, you're right there...
<penguin42> Leftmost: Do you really want to mix or do you just want one or two specific packages from Karmic?
<gnomefreak> almoxarife: i dont know i didnt ask yet but you will know when i am ready to ship you and him off the him
<Volkodav> I can't mount Mac's Shared folders for some reason - windoze boxes can see and access  ok though and mac can access both win and linux shares - but not to it ?
<almoxarife> gnomefreak: ship me off?
<gnomefreak> yes
<Volkodav> I guess it is samba issue, but they do not samba really - can access vis CIFS with mac
<yofel_> penguin42: if I understand him right he's using karmic and wants some lucid packages
<gnomefreak> almoxarife: join #ubuntu-mozillateam just dont ask anything until i am updated on his status
<penguin42> yofel_: Oh that's not god much of a chance, the dependencies will be all over
<penguin42> got
<gnomefreak> thats even worse of an idea
<penguin42> the opposite sometimes works for a few non-dependent apps, e.g. if you just want an older app
<gnomefreak> partially upgraded system is always a good way to have to reinstall
<Leftmost> Hmm. Specific packages, though I'm seeing a depency conflict now that'll cause problems. Nevermind, I suppose.
<yofel> Leftmost: which package are you talking about? it's possible for some...
 * gnomefreak brb smoke
<Leftmost> libvirt0 and libvirt-bin, though they seemingly depend on libparted0, which conflicts with libparted1.8. Getting rid of libparted1.8 seems like a bad idea.
<almoxarife> gnomefreak: I shipped out/off for 16.5 yrs, but I no longer have a sea bag
<yofel> Leftmost: leave it, pretty much impossible without upgrading half of the core os
<Leftmost> Yeah.
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-21
<cjae> Hi, anyone here using kubuntu 10.10 with backports?
<cjae> My problem is the flashplugin-nonfree flickers really bad in browsers
<Daekdroom> cjae, this is not the right place.
<cjae> Daekdroom: right just cant seem to get an answer anywhere else, just want to see if anyone can confirm it, did some google searches and nothing really specific
<cjae> is there a ppa channel?
<Moc> btw, google ubuntu custom search is really annoyin
<Moc> I know canonical make money out of it, but if I have to change it to regular google, I don't think they still do then
<ali1234> i just upgraded to natty
<ali1234> when i log in, i get classic desktop without effects regardless of what i select on the login screen
<ali1234> note, upgrade, not clean install
<ali1234> compiz was working fine before i upgraded
<ali1234> and my hardware should not require any proprietary drivers (it is pinetrail)
<ali1234> i did a 'compiz --replace' and i now have compiz :S
<ali1234> so i thought i would add a new user account to see if it is something in my profile
<ali1234> but i can't... clicking "add" in the "users and groups" does nothing
<Moc> I'm back on 10.10.  oh I missed it already
<ali1234> is there some way to search launchpad for bugs relating to natty upgrade installs?
<ali1234> (that is, bugs with upgrading from maverick)
<ali1234> i don't appear to have a network manager icon either :/
<ali1234> i think there is some kind of problem with the keyring/passwords which is causing all my problems...
<nit-wit> ali1234, a upgrade at this point was not suggested
<ali1234> it's never suggested :)
<LLStarks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10582383
<ali1234> i'll let you know if i ever get it to work :)
<ali1234> ok, so after a reboot everything works fine?
<eamon> what's unity?
<trinikrono> eamon: hope this helps http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<eamon> thank you
<Moc> I think unity current ui style will be great for low usage user.  But heavy user... not sure
<suicidolt> I'm being told that #ubuntu is hte wrong place for me and this is the right place?
<rww> suicidolt: one sec, I'm scrolling through #ubuntu's log to see what's going on
<rww> suicidolt: what's the output of 'lsb_release -r' in the Terminal?
<suicidolt> 10.10
<rww> suicidolt: alrighty. #ubuntu is the right place for you, I'll have a talk with DasEi.
<suicidolt> it's no one's fault, but CajunTechie is pm-ing me.  whoever he is, he's quite nice
<luckyone> hello fellow natty testers
<luckyone> does anyone have any idea why my system still uses the gdm login screen from 9.10?
<LLStarks> is wayland feasible for oneiric?
<rww> LLStarks: UDS-O hasn't happened yet, so it hasn't been discussed, but I personally doubt it.
<LLStarks> uds-o is close though, usually we'd have a sense of what to expect for later this year in terms of upcoming driver stack changes and kernel features.
<voss749> Im wondering if theres gonna be a gnomebuntu for 11.04 for people who dont want unity
<rww> people who don't want Unity can just pick GNOME classic in gdm...
<voss749> In gdm, and hows a newbie supposed to know that
<sagaci> voss749, how's a newbie going to know they don't want unity?
<voss749> sagaci, when I say newbie I mean people who dont edit gdm.
<voss749> Someone clicks upgrade from 10.10 and then sees a completely different desktop manager
<rww> oh no. the sky will fall.
 * rww uses Debian and KDE anyway, should probably hush up
<voss749> rww, Im using mint debian
 * rww hushes up
<voss749> linux mint 11 will be classic gnome
<voss749> mint 11 is ubuntu based, mint debian is debian testing
<brucee> lo all.
<brucee> is this the right place for natty help?
<duanedesign> brucee: what problem do you have?
<brucee> duanedesign: well, normally both the eth and wlan work without any problems. Neither of them seem to have been configured after the install.
<brucee> lspci output available at : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_on_a_ThinkPad_Z61m
<susundberg> you mean you are unable to configure either one of them after clean install=
<brucee> I've just rebooted now with the lan cable in and it has picked up the network... wlan still seems missing - or I don't know where it is.
<susundberg> does network manager work properly?
<brucee> susundberg: I eventually found it, but it did not appear to configure the eth device. (needed a reboot).
<brucee> my wireless device is not detected.
<susundberg> does iwconfig show your device?
<brucee> it dies
<brucee> it does
<susundberg> (i use 'iwlist scan' to debug that driver seems to works properly -- it should show listing of networks available)
<brucee> it says no scan results and I'm < 1m away from the router.
<brucee> any idea how to get network-manager into the panel?
<susundberg> sorry, no idea, i am using kubuntu
<brucee> :)
<brucee> so iwconfig says that the device is configured and supported?
<brucee> and iwlist indicates that it can't find any access points?
<brucee> humm, there don't seem to be any notifications when unplugging the network cable - not even ifconfig registers that the link went down.
<susundberg> yeah you might want to check the iwlist again
<susundberg> it sometimes after boot does not show anything .. dont know why
<susundberg> i mean after a while
<brucee> just tried - still no results :/
<susundberg> then i would say its an driver issue
<susundberg> if your card has not been physically disabled or anything
<brucee> when I do an iwlist scan I get no results. when I do 'iwlist wlan0 scan' it does find the router
<duanedesign> brucee: the command  nm-tool
<duanedesign> should return info network manager has
<brucee> finds two ap's. One is my home router....
<brucee> maybe I'm not accessing nm correctly. any ideas on how to get it in the panel?
<duanedesign> it 'should' be right next to the volume in the top panel
<brucee> I havebluetooth icon, battery icon, volumn and then the email icon
<brucee> no network manager
<brucee> when i try to run nm-applet, it fails with 'Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager'
<duanedesign> ps aux | grep nm-applet
<duanedesign> oh
<brucee> brb - battery icon is red :(
<duanedesign> brucee: try:   nm-applet --sm-disable
<brucee> that seems to be running
<brucee> 'ps aux  ... ' says that it is running ...
<brucee> I killed it ('killall nm-applet') and tried re-running it and it still says that an instance in running and also reports the D-Bus message....
<duanedesign> lshw -C network
<duanedesign> does that command associate a driver with the Wireless Interface
<brucee> driver=wsl3945
<brucee> driver=iwl3945
<duanedesign> hmm
<brucee> just checked to make sure that I have the latest versions and there are some updates.
<brucee> should have them all applied in about 2-3 min
<duanedesign> brucee: that is a good idea
<brucee> always :)
<duanedesign> brucee: was just reading an irc thread and it seemed to suggest that might do it
 * brucee feels stupid for not trying that first....
<brucee> rebooting....
<duanedesign> .14
<brucee> nm-applet is running, but no icon :(
<brucee> no change. nm-applet still fails with the 'Couldn't initialize the D-Bus manager.' error we were getting earlier :(
<duanedesign> hmm
<brucee> don't get notifications when I unplug the eth0 cable, but I guess that is provided by nm-applet
<duanedesign> brucee: do you have  update-notifier-common
<brucee> i do. getsion 0.111ubuntu1
<duanedesign> hmm
<duanedesign> brucee: might try:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall notify-osd
<brucee> ... and then running nm-applet again?
<brucee> that did something.
<duanedesign> you can restart it with:   pkill notify-osd
<brucee> I killed nm-applet and re-ran it as root and I get another icon in the panel.
<brucee> well, more like
<brucee> no-icon in the task tray, but it is nm-applet running ther.
<duanedesign> are you using unity or the classic desktop?
<brucee> scary thing is, I'm not sure. I think it is classic desktop. looks very much like 10.10 - although the application menus are in the panel?
<duanedesign> unity has the launcher on the left side of the screem
<brucee> no unity then:)
<duanedesign> and no panel at the bottom of the screen
<brucee> I've got a panel at the bottom... I though unity was the default for 11.04?
<duanedesign> it is, well it depends on your computer
<brucee> ahh. graphics.
<duanedesign> it requires 3d acceleration
<duanedesign> ok so i am guessing you are missing the notification area in the panel
<brucee> I have 'ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400'
<brucee> graphics card is more than capable
<brucee> drivers might be a problem though?
<duanedesign> brucee: r-click on the top panel and select the notification area
<brucee> ..
<duanedesign> Add to Panel → Utility → Notification Area
<duanedesign> trying to remember from memory...unity does not let you do that anymore :P
<brucee> I have a notification are
<brucee> area
<duanedesign> ok
<brucee> so now I need to get drivers for my X1400 to get unity working?
<duanedesign> you would need the flgrx driver. Let me see if i that card is supported
<duanedesign> it installs the open source driver by default
<duanedesign> might be available under System> Administration > Hardware drivers
<brucee> I checked, there was nothing listed there
<brucee>  (and it is under 'additional drivers')
<brucee> shall I install the offical AMD drivers?
<duanedesign> brucee: looks like that card is only supported by the open source driver
<duanedesign> brucee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<brucee> that would be the fglrx?
<duanedesign> but it is listed as having 3d support
<duanedesign> that is the open source driver
<brucee> that is good news. So I should install fglrx instead of the official catalyst drivers from amd (http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.9&lang=us&rev=9.3&ostype=Linux%20x86_64)
<duanedesign> brucee: the open source driver is the catalyst
<duanedesign> they have too many names for each card :P
<duanedesign> i think, lol
<brucee> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver "This driver is not as fast as the closed-source, proprietary "fglrx" driver from AMD/ATI Inc. f"
<brucee> it is very confusing....
<hifi> what, no
<hifi> you don't have any other option than to use the default open source driver, radeon
<brucee> radeon?
<brucee> what about gallium?
<hifi> yes, the open source driver is called "radeon"
<hifi> (one part of it)
<hifi> you'll be using r300g (the gallium driver) for opengl
<duanedesign> and catalyst is the proprietary driver?
<hifi> yes
<duanedesign> kk
<brucee> I think catalyst=fglrx?
<hifi> catalyst is the name of the driver, fglrx is the name of the 'package'
<brucee> ahhh
<hifi> it is commonly referred simply as fglrx
<brucee> It appears as if the laptop has the radeo drivers installed. That should support unity as per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<duanedesign> on the RadeonDriver page this sentence is confusing, to me.
<duanedesign> You are currently not able to use the "radeon" driver for the following Radeon cards and derivatives. For these cards you must use the Catalyst binary driver
<duanedesign> i think they have that backwards?
<brucee> I read that to mean that the Radeon driver does not work for the card listed.
<brucee> for that series of cards you have to use the binary drivers provided by AMD
<duanedesign> right. me too
<brucee> hummm. software center indicates that unity is installed, yet I don't seem to be running unity.
<duanedesign> brucee: i have this showing the cards supported by the catalyst.  http://ubuntuone.com/p/ify/
<duanedesign> on pages 2 and 3
<brucee> no support for the X series is shown.
<duanedesign> that is what led me to think that wiki page was off
<brucee> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.9&lang=us&rev=9.3&ostype=Linux%20x86_64
<brucee> lists older cards, but surprisingly the X1400 is absent.
<brucee> check out : http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3#Graphics%20and%20Display
<brucee> "The binary video drivers -fglrx and -nvidia do not have XServer 1.10 compatibility, so do not function in Alpha 3. We anticipate receiving an updated driver with this support from NVIDIA in the coming weeks, and an updated -fglrx from AMD at some point prior to Natty's release, but do not know their exact ETAs.   "
<duanedesign> brucee: this might be useful to setup your wireless without network manager http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3501096&postcount=1
<zniavre> good morning
<zniavre> does the color of the background in the launcher buttons means something N
<zniavre> ?
<brucee> with nm-applet working, almost all my networking problems are gone. eth0 is still a pain though.
<brucee> any ideas on how to get unity running?
<zniavre> brucee,  run this into a terminal it will tell you if unity can run > '/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test  -p'   without quote
<brucee> zniavre: "The system can run Unity"
<brucee> (YAY!)
<zniavre> brucee,  there is some bug with nux or compiz or unity that older hardware can't run unity even if the script say yes ....   :o(
<brucee> how would I run unity?
<zniavre> like my case with nouveau driver the script is positive but the desktop is empty
<brucee> not nice
<zniavre> brucee,  hoping new update of unity/nux/compiz i made a bug report that says it's fixed (but not yet updated)
<brucee> running 'unity' from the console reports : 'Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running'
<duanedesign> brucee: awesome. Glad you got that answered.
 * duanedesign saved that command
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/735908
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 735908 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::GpuRenderStates::SubmitChangeStates()" [Medium,Fix committed]
<duanedesign> brucee: yeah gnome-panel is running
 * brucee is completely new to unity.
<zniavre> in fact unity is complety new for everybody
<zniavre> :o)
<brucee> well. I'll try again later and see if I can get it running....
<brucee> Cheers all
<duanedesign> brucee: try unity --reset
<duanedesign> brucee: a;so install the compizconfig-settings-manager
<duanedesign> you can access the unity plugin with that.
<mateobur> unity doesn't work anymore after an update
<mateobur> compiz (opengl) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing
<mateobur> compiz (opengl) - Fatal: Software rendering detected
<les123> Hello, is it possible to put a demo of game in Ubuntu repository?
<les123> I have deb pacakage ready, just wondering how is Ubuntu policy
<yofel> if it's not open source it could probably go into multiverse, you should ask in #ubuntu-motu
<vega_> use a ppa?
<vega_> (as first step..)
<les123> it's not open source
<les123> ok, I will ry #ubuntu-motu
<les123> Thanks
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<yellabs-r2> i have not been able to boot the daily builds of natty the last 4 versions
<yellabs-r2> it crashes on compiz , i have several ibm thinkpads / lenovo T60
<yellabs-r2> these all have intel 950 , wich i think is the issue
<yellabs-r2> there is no fallback , so it does not go into an unity without 3D
<yellabs-r2> i cant report a bug, since its really hanging dead in the air.. on these machines
<yellabs-r2> is there an way to start x without compiz on the commandline ? i could try that ?
<yellabs-r2> so , in short, compiz is really crashing on intel 950 graphics card
<yellabs-r2> i will check out in an day or two , hope its fixed by then ..
<yellabs-r2> take care , and have an good day :)
<BUGabundo> o/
<susundberg> \o_
<david5345> How do I disable special effects in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<susundberg> Hey, my microphone support is not working anymore
<susundberg> i'd say it went broken 1-2w ago
<susundberg> no sound anymore -- i havent check the hardware but there haven't been any reason to suspect why the hardware would have gone broken..
<david5345> I installed Ubuntu 11.04, using deboostrap and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. I don't see the new unity interface. Is it not yet available or is there some other package to be installed ?
<BUGabundo> not sure
<BUGabundo> but try to log off
<BUGabundo> and pick from the bottom bar
<BUGabundo> maybe you are in classic
<david5345> tjipke12
<david5345> tjipke12
<david5345> does it matter that my hostname contains numbers* ?
<patdk-wk> I hope not
<patdk-wk> my hostname contains ONLY numbers :)
<david5345> ok So I installed natty 11.04 on my machine, but "ubuntu desktop" in the login screen gives me Gnome and not unity. I installed using deboot strap and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. Am I missing something ?
<patdk-wk> a supported 3d graphics card?
<david5345> an unsupported card would cause it to default to gnome ?
<david5345> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<patdk-wk> as far as I know, intel still doesn't do opengl yet, so no unity
<david5345> Ah ok.
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<MarconM> i can to install ubuntu minimal install without internet
<bullgard4> MarconM: I don't think that your question is ubuntu+1 specific.
<thiebaude> MarconM, maybe ask in #ubuntu :)
<susundberg> i think suspend breaks my mic
<susundberg> (that is sound-in chain at some point)
<bullgard4> susundberg: Suspend cannot break your microphone.
<susundberg> why not?
<MarconM> ok man thiebaude
<susundberg> anyway that was not the case, it did not happen 'again' -- mic works: ?? -> suspend mic works: no -> apt-get upgrade -> boot -> mic works: yes :o
<susundberg> annoying that the time it didnt work was of course when i had skype meeting and mac ppl were "oh its linux thing, its not working" .. damn those ..
<shaneo> is it safe to remove samba4 if i dont use it or is it a system necessity
<ankreloaded> hey fellas, theres something weird here....i updated natty and now....when i press the super key, the shorcuts in unity do appear, but why does the "listen to music" shortcut open firefox? Also it does not have an image associated with it
<ankreloaded> any ideas?
<ankreloaded> Here's the screenshot: http://img41.imageshack.us/i/screenshotrl.png/
<ankreloaded_> Okay so I'm reporting a bug
<guntbert> !bug | ankreloaded_
<ubottu> ankreloaded_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> anyone know if gnome-user-guide-en was replaced with something, or is it just held back for deps or what not?
<ChrisBuchholz> There seem to be a bug in Unity, but i would like to hear your thoughts on it before i report it. I have a macbook pro and i have activated multitouch (two finger) scroll. If i press SUPER to open the "shortscuts" thing in unity (which is not scrollable because theres not enough items. If the pointer now is pointed at one of the clickable buttons and i start scrolling (with two fingers), which doesnt scroll because its not scrollbar, ...
<ChrisBuchholz> ... but i do it anyways, and then stop scrolling and lift fingers, the item will get clicked. This doesnt happen ANYWHERE else for me in ubuntu.
<gnomefreak> maybe now in gnome-user-guide
<gnomefreak> ChrisBuchholz: there are a few bugs centered around unity, superkeys and touchpad. however you would have to look at them to see what fits your problem best.
<ChrisBuchholz> gnomefreak: okay thanks
<gnomefreak> sorry havent checked mail in over 2 months
<ChrisBuchholz> no worries
 * gnomefreak not sure why i care since i dont need a guide to use gnome
<bullgard4> Why cannot coexist the packages gnome-user-guide-de gnome-user-guide and ubuntu-docs?
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: they might have merged all lang into the gnome-user-guide but i have not gotten an answer yet
<gnomefreak> it should be safe to remove unless you need help with using gnome? i honestly never used it or gave it any thought
<bullgard4> gnomefreak: I do not understand you very well. The gnome-user-guide is only 1409 kB size. This can hardly include all languages.
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: it looks like it replaces all the lang. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/583424/
<gnomefreak> it seems to replace gnome-user-guide-*
<gnomefreak> 1409kb = ~1.2mb
<gnomefreak> for a bunch of text files thats good. also im not sure that you get all lang. or just the ones you set up
<gnomefreak> ChrisBuchholz: look at the Xorg stack link in the topic maybe that is related to your problem?
 * gnomefreak be back need smoke
<ChrisBuchholz> gnomefreak: it might be, who knows
<bullgard4> gnomefreak: Thank you for providing http://paste.ubuntu.com/583424/ . I am curious what will come out of this. I am still convinced that the package gnome-user-guide will need complementary packages for several user languages.
<gnomefreak> bullgard4: it may but i went along and removed *-en since i really dont need the user guide
<bullgard4> gnomefreak: My native language differs, and I appreciate competent GNOME help.
<gnomefreak> i understand
<BUGabundo> beh
<BUGabundo> messed up BIG time
<BUGabundo> tried to login into unity
<BUGabundo> and I have no bars at all
<BUGabundo> and can't even logout to go back to classic
<om26er> BUGabundo, probably unity crashed, try from tty ?
<BUGabundo> how?
<om26er> ctrl+alt+f1
<om26er> login there
<BUGabundo> right?
<BUGabundo> and ?
<BUGabundo> that I did
<om26er> export DISPLAY=:0
<om26er> unity
<BUGabundo> but I want classic
<om26er> oh
<BUGabundo> I'm right now on *some* WM
<BUGabundo> which I have no idea which is
<om26er> hehe
<BUGabundo> and have no menus or applets
<om26er> gnome-panel running?
 * BUGabundo checks
<zniavre> try alt+f2 if does not work gnome-panel is nt launched
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> that worked
<om26er> BUGabundo, starting gnome-panel worked or the alt+f2 ?
<BUGabundo> yeah
<Omega> Installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-good version 0.10.21-1ubuntu6 removes a lot of packages, including ubuntu-desktop.
<zniavre> good evning
<zniavre> evening*
<zniavre> im experiencing an huge memory leak with vlc playing .avi file , first the sound stop and then the RAM is filled at 100% with the swap too the LA is something around 45 that is doing an unsable system
<zniavre> i can't get a crash report about it due to the crash itself i think
<Moc> zniavre: killall -SEGV vlc might do it
<zniavre> Moc, i do not hav the time to do it
<zniavre> just reset the PC to reboot it
<zniavre> im trying to find a bug report and leaves a new comment or new report ...
<Moc> k
<Moc> ubuntu-bug pid would do it also
<Moc> I think anyway
<zniavre> im doing it right now thank you
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/716868
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 716868 in vlc (Ubuntu) "Vlc rapidly leaks memory when pulseaudo output changes" [Undecided,New]
<zniavre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/673462
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 673462 in vlc (Ubuntu) "vlc: growing memory usage when reading some AVI files" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zniavre> one of those ...
<Daekdroom> They could be duplicates.
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-22
<errordeveloper> hi
<errordeveloper> does anyone know about issues with ath9k (w'less)
<errordeveloper> ??
<errordeveloper> ok.
<errordeveloper> another quick question
<errordeveloper> I uses lilo
<errordeveloper> how do set default kenrnel in grub ?
<MikeChelen> anyone know how to install fglrx driver from amd?
<MikeChelen> nm got it going
<MikeChelen> hope it works...
<MikeChelen> hmm, fglrx still will not install
<MikeChelen> at least not without errors
<xiambax> anyone else notice unity is super buggy and so is cairo-dock
<xiambax> could possibly be compiz related?
<gnomefreak> xiambax: alot of the problems is due to compiz, but i would need to know what the problem is. im going for a smoke now but if you can give me more info while im gone would be great.
<xiambax> smokebreak
<xiambax> good call
<xiambax> ill brb too
<gnomefreak> im back when you are ready
<xiambax> back
<xiambax> So
<xiambax> Whenever i boot into standard desktop
<xiambax> unity
<xiambax> and change my gtk theme to a theme using a none standard engine
<xiambax> it crashes compiz
<xiambax> and the whole system locks up
<xiambax> my titlebar goes to a default colour
<xiambax> windows stay the same
<gnomefreak> xiambax: are you sure its not compiz causing the crash. there was/is alot of bugs on compiz crashing
<gnomefreak> i have not tried to change the theme yet.
<xiambax> i had to disable cairo-dock from starting at login as it was causing things to crash
<xiambax> im pretty sure its compiz as if i do a compiz --replace it starts back up fine
<xiambax> and then sooner or later locks up my system again
<xiambax> if i boot to a normal gnome enviroment it works fine
<gnomefreak> file a bug but i am fairly sure that bug was already reported
<gnomefreak> can someone run unity and go to application icon on dock and try using the search feature, let me know if you can get it to work please
<gnomefreak> filed a bug on my above issue
<gnomefreak> compiz just crashed :(
<wompydompy> Hi, after trying to install the nvidia-driver via jockey, what was not succesfull, im getting a warning when trying "apt-get -f install": break caused by pkgProblemResolver::Resolve, which might be caused by held packages
<wompydompy> anyone who knows how to handle that?
<proti> apt-get install nvidia-current ?
<wompydompy> unsolved dependencies: libc6 : Hängt ab von: libc-bin (= 2.13-0ubuntu7) aber 2.13-0ubuntu8 soll installiert werden
<wompydompy>  libc6-dev : Hängt ab von: libc6 (= 2.13-0ubuntu8) aber 2.13-0ubuntu7 soll installiert werden
<wompydompy> libc6 and libc6-dev are marked as defect
<yofel> wait an hour or so, seems the builds are out of sync
<wompydompy> all right..thanks a lot
<wompydompy> and then update & upgrade?
<yofel> yes
<wompydompy> yofel: thanks a lot
<mateobur> broken package
<mateobur>  /var/cache/apt/archives/gstreamer0.10-plugins-good_0.10.28-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<mateobur> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Gayspy> hiyas
<Gayspy> When updatig is a "problem with mergelist" problem with repos or my system?
<BluesKaj> I'm getting this error update-alternatives: error: alternative /etc/console-setup/vtrgb.vga for newt-palette not registered, not setting...it doesn't seem to be serious ,but I'd still like to know what's preventing the install ...any ideas?
<yofel> BluesKaj: being worked on
<BluesKaj> ok yofel , thanks
<CarlFK> This is about 3 years old: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libtheora0  1.1.1+dfsg.1-3 "  There is no chance of getting that updated, right?
<CarlFK> or is in universe...   im fuzzy on what can be updated when
<yofel> well, that was just synced from debian, they don't have anything newer either. You can file an update request on launchpad, if you want that in natty though you'll need a Feature Freeze Exception
<yofel> btw, all packages have the same timeline to be updated, regardless of the component. They're just affected by the DebianImport and Feature freezes
<Gayspy> When updatig is a "problem with mergelist" problem with repos or my system?
<yofel> Gayspy: if it happens once it's usually an issue with apt, if it happens in succession I would blame the server
<yofel> Gayspy: you could try to remove the files in /var/lib/apt/lists/ and try to update again
<CarlFK> yofel: thanks. is there a pointer to the debian maintainer so I can bug them?
<yofel> CarlFK: apt-cache showsrc libtheora0 will list the maintainer
<CarlFK> i'll also get a current version into a PPA which will satisfy my needs.  I don't think it warrants an exception
<rocky1> is the default graphical environment for Natty still X or is it now Wayland?
<charlie-tca> won't be wayland
<andrei_> hello guys
<andrei_> I have some trubble installing Natty alpha 3 on a macbook pro 8.3(17")
<andrei_> I am trying to install Natty on it through bootcamp, but I get this error message:
<andrei_> ubi-language failed with exit code 141. Further information may be found in /var/log/syslog. Do you want to try running this step again before continuing? If you do not, your installation may fail entirely or may be broken.
<andrei_> If I press try again, it gives me the same error if I press continue it just freezes, and if I press quit it brings me to a login page where the only user is other...
<charlie-tca> !info at-spi2
<ubottu> Package at-spi2 does not exist in natty
<ChrisBuchholz> How can set "power" to "off" permanently for Broadcom STA? If i dont set power to off, i get really slow connection
<lvh> Hello.
<lvh> Anyone know how to get stuff that's not remotely GTK (like Wing IDE) to work with the new top-level menu?
<andrei_> hey guys
<andrei_> about my problem with ubi-language if I press continue
<Daekdroom> !info gir1.2-unity-3.0
<ubottu> gir1.2-unity-3.0 (source: libunity): GObject introspection data for the Unity library. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.2-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 96 kB
<andrei_> it goes to the live cd
<andrei_> but the top bar is out of the screen
<andrei_> i can see like half a 1mm of it
<charlie-tca> which screen is that, the live desktop or the "try ubuntu" "install ubuntu" screen?
<andrei_> the live desktop
<andrei_> it does not go to try ubuntu after the ubi-language error 141
<charlie-tca> oh, that one.
<andrei_> it jumps directly to live cd
<andrei_> if I press continue anyway
<charlie-tca> yeah, and it can't completely work, for reasons unkown. they only thing I found to make it work it restart the cd
<andrei_> rewrite it?
<andrei_> then it would be a problem with how the disk is written...
<andrei_> ill try that
<andrei_> oh and I dont think I've mentionned i am trying to install it on macbook pro 8.3(17")
<charlie-tca> heh, getting the error is problem. If it is disrupting other things, then it would be the same bug
<charlie-tca> file a new bug for the ubi-language error 141, against ubiquity, and make sure to state it is a macbook pro, please
<charlie-tca> It does need to be a new bug
<andrei_> ok I'll do that
<charlie-tca> and it should be done from the live desktop, using ubuntu-bug ubiquity
<andrei_> but i cannot get into the menu at the live desktop, because I can only see like 0.5mm out of it
<charlie-tca> Can you get there if you use "try ubuntu" and don't install?
<charlie-tca> or, better, use Ctrl+Alt+t to get a terminal?
<MadCarburetor> Anybody here running  the latest beta of Natty Narwhal? How stable/usable or buggy/crashy is it for everyday use?
<andrei_> yeah the terminal does not appear
<andrei_> only thing that I can access is the networking options
<andrei_> if I click the upper right corner (there is a small red dot) it gives me the networking menu
<andrei_> I have tested the keyboard there so the keyboard works
<andrei_> I'll restart the computer and see if I can get to the try ubuntu menu
<charlie-tca> MadCarburetor: yes, some people are running it. It works sometimes, too
<MadCarburetor> " It works sometimes" So most of the time it's not working?
<charlie-tca> no
<andrei_> it works but it has its bugs
<charlie-tca> for some people it always works, for some it works part-time
<andrei_> ok this is interesting
<andrei_> I just restarted the comp and booted the disk
<charlie-tca> and?
<andrei_> and it had an error and now it shows me Grub>
<andrei_> GNU GRUB version 1.99~vrc1-3ubuntu2 as title
<charlie-tca> That usually means it missed the cd for whatever reason
<andrei_> I pressed esc and I got to a screen with the same title GNU GRUB version 1.99~vrc1-3ubuntu2, but now I have 3 choices to try to install ubuntu or to check disk for errors...
<charlie-tca> try, I think
<andrei_> i chose try ubuntu and now black screen
<charlie-tca> give it a minute to come up, it usually boots slow at this point
<andrei_> ok
<andrei_> still black screen
<charlie-tca> hm, that's not good
<charlie-tca> try again?
<andrei_> i checked the md5sum of the image I have and it does not match the one here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/alpha-3/MD5SUMS
<smallfoot-> i want firefox 4!!! ITS OUT RELEASE FINAL TODAY!!! PUT IN REPO NOW!!
<Daekdroom> !rules | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Daekdroom> Hm. That entry is not what I expected, but it has the link to the guidelines anyway.
<Paranoid1> hallo alle... ich habe natty bei mir (so blöd wie ich bin) installiert und habe schnell bemerkt dass es viele bugs gibt, was ich beim reparieren kaputter pakete und installieren neuer sachen wieder in ordnung bringen wollte...danach bekam ich eine warnung (warning: cannot open ConsoleKit session: unable to open session: The permission of the setuid helper is not correct")... habe mit OK bestätigt, habe mich registriert... und kann n
<MTecknology> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.53-2 (natty), package size 327 kB, installed size 900 kB
<Paranoid1> OMG...is this here in english?
<Paranoid1> hello...i have downloaded a alpha version (natty) on my laptop and saw many bugs on it... so i try to repair pakages and install new things on it... after it i get a warning ("warning, cannot open consoleKit session: unable to open session: the permission of the setuid helper is not correct")...i push on the OK button and nothing happend... i cannot boot my system normaly... and dont know what to do
<Paranoid1> can someone pls help me?
<coz_> Paranoid1,   first thing I would do is open a terminal    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Paranoid1> i boot now from a CD
<Paranoid1> can i also do it here??
<coz_> Paranoid1,  well if you are on a live cd it really wouldnt amount to much since it would be set in memory and lost after you reboot
<Paranoid1> yhym... so should i close it and boot it normaly??
<coz_> Paranoid1,  are you eventually going to install this to a hard drive?
<Paranoid1> no...natty is already installed on my harddrive (and all my stuff is on it)...
<Paranoid1> i only use the cd, cause i couldnt use nothing
<coz_> Paranoid1,  ah ok,, well then just play with the live cd,,  you can try the update thing but as you can see natty is not really ready
<Paranoid1> ??
<yofel> Paranoid1: you can update your natty installation on the HDD if you chroot
<Paranoid1> whats that?
<yofel> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Paranoid1> omg... my english isnt so good :(
<yofel> Paranoid1: let's continue this in #ubuntu-de+1
<Paranoid1> okay
<Paranoid1> how i change the channel?
<yofel> Paranoid1: type '/join #ubuntu-de+1' without the quotes to join
<afv> uff
<afv> had to shutdown and replug the battery (or wait some time with the pc off), else i had always the screen turned off when booting
<AlanBell> hi all http://paste.ubuntu.com/583935/
<AlanBell> I am struggling with Natty and virtualbox from a recent upgrade, then a fresh install from the dailies
<AlanBell> when I install virtualbox guest additions X doesn't start because of an ABI mismatch
<AlanBell> I have recompiled the modules with /etc/init.d/vboxadd setup but still get the same error http://paste.ubuntu.com/583937/
<AlanBell> it is complaining a bit about a lack of kernel header files (although linux-headers-generic is installed) however it seems to be an xorg ABI issue rather than a kernel thing I think
<yofel> AlanBell: that's known I think
<micahg> have others noticed increased use of swap space while the screensaver is running?
<yofel> AlanBell: bug 738330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738330 in virtualbox-guest-additions (Ubuntu) "Today's Natty update means no guest additions in virtualbox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738330
<AlanBell> bother
<AlanBell> that looks to be properly broken and likely to stay that way until Oracle do something about it
<yofel> AlanBell: the last comments seem to indicate that virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 seems to work
<AlanBell> not for 3d
<AlanBell> which they never did
<yofel> oh right, bummer :S
<dupondje> hiii
<dupondje> Got a small question, want to set Thunderbird as default mail app, but only evolution seems listed in the default app list
<IdleOne> Preferred Applications, set it to custom /usr/bin/thunderbird I believe is the correct path for the command
<trism> hopefully should be fixed soon, it is bug 719919
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 719919 in thunderbird (Ubuntu Natty) "no option for thunderbird as default email" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719919
<trism> also don't think you can use IdleOne's suggestion yet because of bug 708382
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 708382 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu Natty) "[regression] cannot create "custom" preferred applications" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/708382
<IdleOne> trism: hm, guess I should try running natty to see what works and what doesn't :)
<BUGabundo> bRoas
<CubeQite> hello. april is release of ubuntu?
<CubeQite> if so that means i only have to wait like a week and two days
<arand> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<arand> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<CubeQite> omg NO
<CubeQite> i can't wait a month
<CubeQite> i have nothing to live for
<CubeQite> i miss waiting 20 hours for fallout tactics to download from the gamespy servers. lool. well i will see you next month.
<alfa> hi all tdei i test natty alfa
<smallfoot-> i heard natty has new interface that sucks
<smallfoot-> its buggy as hell, locks up all the time and totally horrible untested useless junk crap
<bazhang> smallfoot-, this is not the channel for that
<alfa> yes i agree whit you
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> where is that channel?
<alfa> i switchit in classic gnome desktop mod
<bazhang> smallfoot-, not in ubuntu namespace
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> well ubuntu is worse than apple cult, if you not allowed to critizie what sucks about it
<smallfoot-> its like "dont say anything bad about ubuntu, it has no flaws, its perfect ,nothing can ever be wrong with it!! thats a feature, not a bug!"
<IdleOne> constructive criticism is welcome. Whining and moaning about what doesn't work is not.
<bazhang> smallfoot-, that's enough
<smallfoot-> ya, if i ever get 11.04 natty, i will switch to gnome, or i must use fedora15
<IdleOne> if you have the skill try helping make it better
<alfa> how can it make better ???
<errordeveloper> lol
<alfa> :)
<errordeveloper> ok, can someone tell me how to force grub menu to always appear ?
<alfa> now i test it . and install sudo apt-get dist-upgrade :) whit new kernel :)
<IdleOne> by testing and reporting bugs
<alfa> ok i understend :)
<trism> errordeveloper: I believe you need to comment out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub then run sudo update-grub;
<smallfoot-> is natty still buggy or does it work fine?
<IdleOne> it is still buggy
<smallfoot-> oh
<smallfoot-> its soon beta in 1 week, i hope its getting better
<smallfoot-> the betafreeze is in 2 days, i think maybe
<IdleOne> not sure
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<SudoKing> are there any dev releases of .10?
<SudoKing> or unavailable until .04 is released?
<rww> SudoKing: assuming you mean 11.10, work doesn't start on it until 11.04 is done.
<SudoKing> oh. I read somewhere work on 11.10 was started after they codenamed it
<rww> nope
<IdleOne> SudoKing: if by work you mean trying to explain what oneiric means, then yes.
<rww> Offtopic Otter.
<IdleOne> ornery orangutang
<rww> orangutan
<IdleOne> you are correct sir but I was referring to the juice that is orange and tangy
<rww> Who loves orange soda? IdleOne loves orange suda. Is it true? Is it true?
<rww> soda ** :(
<IdleOne> I like it
<IdleOne> wouldn't say love it
<hackeron> hey, I try to do: hal-find-by-capability --capability video4linux - in maverick it showed a list of v4l devices - in natty it shows nothing - is there an equivalent command?
<ali1234> so i couldn't get unity to work at all after upgrading from maverick. should i bug report it before i wipe and reinstall?
<Wicked> hello all. installed 11.04 alpha3 in virtualbox and updated it...then installed guest additions....when i rebooted the vm stalls during boot and i cannot hit esc to see what it stalled on...and if i watch top on the host machine i see the vm goes from using 100% cpu during the boot...down to using 0-5% cpu....
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-23
<bbigras> I rebooted and I don't have anything except the desktop. I tryied to start gnome-panel but I didn't have windows. What should I start?
<bbigras> Oh and unity won't install. It whines about missing 'compiz-core-abiversion-20110224'.
<ali1234> i get same fwiw
<ali1234> how do i remove "indicator applet application menu" from the classic desktop panel?
<Patrickdk> click, remove
<Patrickdk> done!
<ali1234> ah, got to unlock it first
<Patrickdk> ya, that helps :)
<ali1234> unlike everything else on the panel it's locked by default :)
<Patrickdk> I lock everything on my panel
 * ali1234 installs human-theme
 * ali1234 uninstalls libmono-system2.0-cil
<hackeron> hey, I try to do: hal-find-by-capability --capability video4linux - in maverick it showed a list of v4l devices - in natty it shows nothing - is there an equivalent command?
<frybye> Hi - are there often problems using the live cd when one has a nvidia grafic card??
<frybye> masses of users logged into the # and no dialogue at all??
<yofel> well, it'll use the nouveau driver on the live disk, which does have it's bugs
<yofel> and you waited 4 minutes...
<kadapaguy_ubuntu> hi friends,
<kadapaguy_ubuntu> my compiz is freezing sometime,all  the maximize,minimze,close buttons are missing,i am using natty alpha3
<frybye> yofel - it was not so much that my question had not instant response.. I was just a bit warry of there apparently being NO dialogue .. as if the connection was not ok or whatever...
<yofel> heh
<frybye> yofel - I need to get over the temptation to make a dual-boot box out of my win7 device here - it does everything I need incl. a few bits that ubuntu cant do .. and I have ubuntu at work anyhow.. so I really should not shoot up this box at home (again and again! ;)
<MikeChelen> anyone else have trouble with fglrx?
<play>  lastest ubuntu 11.04 alpha stable enough to use? itching to upgrade. (thanks for any feedback)
<bazhang> nearly beta, and no.
<play> figured. i still see a lot of blog posts about the continuous upgrades to the new gui
<play> will wait a month and check again. v10 is good enough atm
<bazhang> http://test.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1596437 natty changes rss feed there
<play> ah better than checking omgubuntu and webupdate. cool
<bullgard4> play: The current version of Ubuntu 11.04 is not stable. Not to be recommended for productive use.
<bullgard4> What command is more precise or verbose about the current development status of Ubuntu 11.04 than '~$ lsb_release -a'?
<scarleo> Updated this morning and now compiz won't start so no panels whatsoever in unity. Also I can't bring up a terminal with ctrl+alt+t. Tried starting compiz from another tty but no luck. Any suggestions?
<Jordan_U> scarleo: Did you set and export $DISPLAY before running compiz in another tty?
<scarleo> No, not sure how to do that
<Jordan_U> export DISPLAY=:0.0
<scarleo> thanks
<Jordan_U> You're welcome.
<Severian> It has not been possible to do any installs of narwhall using the alternate installer for any of the alpha releases.  This was addressed in a daily build a bit under a week ago.  So, I have not been able to complete any q. tests for the installer.  Should I wait for Beta or do a test on a daily build and submit it somewhere?
<bazhang> Severian, the alternate worked fine here
<Severian> I don't know how.  But, I guess that's good.  I tried alpha 1, 2, and 3 on a variety of hardware and it never completed.
<scarleo> Jordan_U: Still cant make it start, "Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'"
<scarleo> Nevermind, I'll just wait for next update and hope it will work then :)
<scarleo> Strange, @synaptic compiz wasn't installed anymore but @terminal it gave option to launch compiz. Anyway, back on track :)
<AAA_awright> I'm having a problem, the development Ubuntu refuses to keep my default web browser the same, it either gets reset to Firefox, or Chrome which is supposed to be my default, only launches the home page and not a specific page. Anyone see this problem?
<Severian> My default is Firefox and it does not get reset.  If your problem happens a lot, I could try Chrome and see if it resets.  I can't really browse much with Chrome because of its poor security, but I can load it.
<AAA_awright> Firefox always loads to the correct page, if that gets erroniously brought up
<Severian> I use a non-standard home page and it has never gotten reset on Natty
<AAA_awright> Using Preferred Applications to switch to Chrome appears to always load the homepage, Setting the default to Firefox to enable the "Make Chrome my default" button and then using that seems to fix it, at least temporarily
<AAA_awright> Additionally when Chrome sets the default, it isn't reported in Preferred Applications, it still shows Firefox
<Severian> When you say Chrome, do you really mean Chromium?
<AAA_awright> Chrome
<AAA_awright> The colorful red-green-yellow-blue logo
<Severian> So, you go to google and download it?
<AAA_awright> Google Chrome 11.0.696.16 dev
<Severian> So, you go to google and download it?
<AAA_awright> Yes
<AAA_awright> I compile the bleeding edge Chromium on Gentoo as well I've never had any problems with that
<vak> hi all
<AAA_awright> Switching from Firefox (or what is reported as such, when the default is really properly functioning Chrome) to Chrome breaks it again
<vak> are there any widgets or whatever to see resource load in unity desktop?
<scarleo> Severian: What poor security in Chrome are you referring to?
<Severian> I'll see if I can install Chrome.  I have started reading the terms of service.
 * vak finds unity weird without some usual things like clocks, network indicators, CPU load etc
<Severian> scarleo, Chrome is bad in terms of javascript exploits.  Firefox has noscript, but Chrome does not have anything similar, because Chrome does not have the appropriate hooks.
<AAA_awright> That's a feature
<scarleo> Severian: There is Notscripts in Chrome, works the same way afaik
<Severian> scarleo, It does not work nearly as well.  It can't hook in early enough in the page loading in Chrome.
<scarleo> Severian: Ok, thanks for the tip
<Severian> If I needed to use Chrome, I'd use it, but I still would be uneasy about browsing.
<vak> guys?
<vak> Don't you use all these indicators?
<AAA_awright> Never needed it on the Ubuntu system, I have monitors on all the Gentoo systems for obvious reasons
<AAA_awright> But that's a good question
<vak> I am trying 11.04 beta and found this absence very uncomfortable
<vak> wait
<vak> clocks are here now --  so it was a theme bug
<vak> my theme was black and white after a few minutes of use, but it is OK for beta though
<vak> well
<vak> but I need CPU load etc at glance...
<Severian> vak, I miss that as well in Unity
<AAA_awright> Oh, I do have the display/monitor indicator, and sometimes instead of the monitor icon it displays the wireless icon
<AAA_awright> But if you click it's very clearly shows the monitor orientation menu
<vak> Severian: So, you indirectly confirm it absent. I see. It's a pity
<AAA_awright> No clue what that's about
<vak> ok
 * vak gets back to work
<Severian> There is a gnome applet called System Monitor.  Before Unity, I aways added it and it shows a little chart of CPU load.  It is quite handy.
<vak> Severian: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1701139
<Severian> vak, I had no expectation that Gnome applets would run in Unity.  I have 3 I loaded on every machine and I'll miss them.  Of couse, maybe I won't use Unity.  I am still testing and have not decided.
<zniavre_> you can use conky or screenlets to display stuff like that no ?
<Severian> zniavre_, Conky can do most of that.  I don't think it works as well. and it isdifficilt to setup.  Finally, who knows if it works with compiz, which Unity uses?
<zniavre_> conky can works with unity (at least unity-2d)
<ecolitan> hello
<bazhang> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0~rc2+build3+nobinonly-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 13783 kB, installed size 28680 kB
<bazhang> ecolitan, ^
<ecolitan> oh thanks bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<Severian> zniavre_, I'll try it sometime, I expect.  Conky worked pretty well in Chrunchbang, but I was never happy with a conky setup on Ubuntu.  I probably never got the config just right.
<zniavre_> http://i.imgur.com/GbLXn.png
<zniavre_> there is a way with unity-2d to get panels a bit translucide ?
<bpr> i just installed an 11.04 build and "alt-f" doesn't skip forward one word.  Does anyone have any ideas why this would be?
<Severian> AAA_awright, I am about 2 thirds through the terms of service.  I can say I would not use Chrome on my own behalf.  There are several problems, but clause 20.3 is a deal killer for me.
<Severian> AAA_awright, Sorry, I can't install Chrome to test for you.  The Adobe additional terms are just not acceptable and would legally bind me in a way I can't accept.
<bpr> does anyone know why alt-f doesn't skip forward one word in natty?
<wompydompy> Hi. I'm using an up-to-date alpha-version and the whole system freezes from time to time. I know how to make a bug report when a program crashes, but is there any manual on how to handle a whole system crash? I thought about reading out logs etc, because at the time i don't know which component crashes..
<BUGabundo> o/
<Severian> wompydompy, When you say it freezes, what do you mean.  I have had X freeze.  I can still ssh to the machine and run commands.  X seems unusually crashy in Natty, but that is probably related to compiz or 3d in some way.
<wompydompy> Severian: Im not sure if its only the x-system. I havent got a 2nd Computer here to test ssh, but for example i am not able to switch to the terminal via Ctrl+Alt+F1..
<wompydompy> i thought it might relate to the 3D-driver,but im using Classic Desktop without effects, but it still freezes..
<Severian> I don't really understand people with only single digit number of computers.  I'll try switch virtual terminals next time it happens.
<Severian> switch -> switching
<wompydompy> merci
<susundberg> also ctrl+alt+sysrq might be worth of trying
<susundberg> http://www.linuxhowtos.org/Tips%20and%20Tricks/sysrq.htm
<susundberg> oh there is no ctrl on that?
<susundberg> -- Alt+SysRq+r takes keyboard and mouse control from the X server.
<susundberg> try that and then the ctrl + alt + f1
<Severian> OK, I see SysRQ printed in green on the edge of one key.  I don't know what to press to actually get it.  Do I press shift or something?  I have an old IBM model 102, I think they are called.
<arand_> Well, the best thing you can do is just try it and see what works, Alt+sysreq, Alt+Fn+sysreq, Alt+Cmd+sysreq, or whatever modifier keys your board has...
<Severian> Interesting.  Nattyy sets the sysrq to 1 by default.  My maverick machines default to 0.
<wompydompy> impressive.. i got a german keyboard and i never saw the little "S-Abf"..i'll try it during the next freeze. Thanks@ Severian and arand
<jml> anyone having problems with Gmail in Chrome?
<jml> I seem to have lost a critical number of controls
<BUGabundo> jml: define probs
<BUGabundo> I lost desktop notifications in chromium 12
<BUGabundo> but you know Ubuntu doesn't support "chrome" binnaries
<jml> yeah
<BUGabundo> FYI http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=77106
<jml> I know they aren't supported, but I'm not having any luck w/ google searching. I guess I should see if Chromium has the same bug.
<BUGabundo> why not use chromium?
<BUGabundo> at least you get some support
<jml> BUGabundo: probs are that the Gmail logo, the search bar and the google apps top bar are all not rendering
<jml> BUGabundo: in general, Chrome works better so I need support less. (Or at least did last time I was experimenting with browsers)
<BUGabundo> they are the same
<BUGabundo> its mostly build differences
<jml> and yet one has the rendering bug and the other does not
<BUGabundo> I'm on 12.0.711.0 (78963) Ubuntu 11.04 and its mostly fine
<Ian_Corne> BUGabundo: it works
<Ian_Corne> nut the notification stays there
<Ian_Corne> I have it too
<BUGabundo> I can't even disable them
<BUGabundo> see chrome://settings/contentExceptions#notifications
<unity_supporter> Does anyone know whethet the x-team is going to revert the intel i845 graphic driver back to intel or it is going to be fbdev like maverick (the mail archive is empty)?
<yofel> unity_supporter: you should ask that in #ubuntu-x
<coz_> hey all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas folks
<zniavre> good afternoon > i got unity-2d launcher s broken , how to relaunch it without reloging please ?
<coz_> zniavre,  mm that's a good one...  I would try unity-2d --replace   just to see if it works :)
<andrei__> hello
<andrei__> I have a question
<andrei__> for a mac do we have to use the iso image from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<BluesKaj>  hmmm, amarok is finally working ...again . Wonder for how long ...
<andrei__> for a mac do we have to use the iso image from here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<gnomefreak> andrei__: i think we moved mac isos somewhere else. if you can give me a few minutes i can find it
<andrei__> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> andrei__: i think this is it. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<gnomefreak> i could have sworn we moved them/downgraded them
<andrei__> thats good thanks
<andrei__> because I tried with the amd 64 and it did not work
<andrei__> today I saw that there is one with +mac so i'm gonna try this one
<andrei__> for 2 OSes do I need refit or bootcamp will do? I havent installed only 2 OSes on a mac
<bjsnider> i see that firefox 4 has now completely ripped off chrome too
<bjsnider> everybody's ripping off chrome these days
<BluesKaj> bjsnider, well, at least FF integrates with desktop font settings so the tabs and toolbars can be read on large monitors without binoculars :)
<bjsnider> it still sucks on linux
<BluesKaj> ff4 has been freezing on natty
<gnomefreak> none of the firefox versions i have freeze, they work fine here but i also have a powerful pc
<BluesKaj> like chrome a lot but I wish it's look was more configurable for my large monitor...I use our plasma tv as a monitor for our media server pc , which I like to use to surf and chat on as well.
<BluesKaj> chrome's webpage font settings work great, just the tab and bookmarkbar fonts aren't configurable to a larger size ..it's frustrating
<gnomefreak> is anyone else haveing issues with icedtea+javascript?
<gnomefreak> icedtea-plugin
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, give us a URL
<BluesKaj> not using icedtea-plugin here
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: enigmail.mozdev.org/download/download-static.php.html
<gnomefreak> any luck?
<kim0> Hi folks, just letting you know "Ubuntu Cloud Days" starting in 10mins in #ubuntu-classroom .. Thanks
<hasenj> Hey, question: can I make the unity launcher always on?
<cdbs> hasenj: Yes you can. The setting is in CCSM
<hasenj> cdbs: where exactly?
<hasenj> I don't see a "unity" entry in ccsm anymore
<cdbs> hasenj: In CompizConfig Settings Manager
<cdbs> really?
<cdbs> Its there
<hasenj> yea :/
<hasenj> was it under utility or something?
<cdbs> hasenj: Its in the Desktop section now
<hasenj> nope, not there
<hasenj> for me anyways
<hasenj> I'll try to restart and see
<hasenj> I did several updates without restart
<hasenj> brb
<hasenj> it's funny, looks like the unity package was somehow uninstalled
<hasenj> had to install it again
<Norbert> hi
<ikonia> hello
<Norbert> wish for ubuntu
<MarconM> who liked unity on ubuntu 11.04
<genii-around> MarconM: Looks like the jury is still out
<MarconM> genii-around: hunmnmnm....but do u prefer gnome or unity
<genii-around> MarconM: I prefer KDE
<MarconM> genii-around: i dont like KDE
<MarconM> genii-around: crash a lot
<genii-around> MarconM: The Natty Kubuntu has been fairly stable for me so far. Nothing like the KDE3-KDE4 transition.
<MarconM> genii-around: i use gnome here ... but i have netbook i installed lxde looks good for me
<genii-around> MarconM: Anyhow.. on my netbook I do have Unity but no gnome, XFCE is my other desktop there which I use more
<MarconM> genii-around: i dont know XFCE yet
<kklimonda> MarconM: I like Unity, but it's too slow
<MarconM> kklimonda: yes agree
<MarconM> kklimonda: wich you use ?? KDE too
<kklimonda> no, standard gnome
<nlsthzn> My natty is fully updates and I just noticed that my Applications and FIles&Folders lens's drop down list on the right isn't working
<nlsthzn> it drops down but I can't select from it
<MarconM> kklimonda: ok me too
<nlsthzn> it selects the icon below the dropdown list
<nlsthzn> will try again tomorrow (or the forum) :) cheers all
<bjsnider> kklimonda, what about gnome-shell ? is that faster than unity?
<kklimonda> bjsnider: yeah, there is something wrong with the closed nvidia driver.
<rocky1> while not strictly a natty question... does anyone know if there's some sort of plugin or something that would let me bookmark pages in a pdf using the standard ubuntu/gnome pdf viewer?
<hoangnn> clear ALL
<Zuhaitz> Hi
<Zuhaitz> Is posible to configure unity dock?
<pedza> hey
<pedza> :)
<pedza> how can one make their top panel transparent in natty? XD
<Zuhaitz> Is posible to configure unity dock?
<trism> pedza: in ccsm, select the unity plugin, and on the experimental page there is a Panel Opacity option
<pedza> gratzie :)
<pedza> also how can i integrate a show desktop widget?\
<Zuhaitz> ccsm what is that
<pedza> compiz
<trism> Zuhaitz: compizconfig-settings-manager, you can find it in the system settings menu when it is installed
<Zuhaitz> ok
<Zuhaitz> and is posible to configure the dock?
<Zuhaitz> i really dont like it, is annoying
<Zuhaitz> dont work as it should
<Zuhaitz> the way it should
<Zuhaitz> I want it alltime there, not coming and going
<Zuhaitz> dont do that the way it should
<Zuhaitz> and sometimes is over the window, and i cant see the window
<Zuhaitz> so I prefer it to be limited with the window border all the time
<Zuhaitz> as the panel
<Zuhaitz> is posible
<Zuhaitz> is it posible?
<trism> Zuhaitz: yes there is an option in ccsm to keep the dock there all the time (I enable it too)
<Zuhaitz> what is the command for ccsm?
<trism> Zuhaitz: make sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed and in the logout/shutdown menu in the panel, there is a System Settings option at the end, with compiz config near the top of that window
<Zuhaitz> yep
<Zuhaitz> i see
<cmyrland> What's the best way to file a bug in unity launcher?
<cmyrland> should I file it as a "unity" or "unity-window-decorator" bug?
<yofel> run ubuntu-bug -w, then click on the launcher
<cmyrland> okay
<cmyrland> Heh, found a new bug by doing so.
<cmyrland> Compiz crashed badly when the ubuntu-bug -w couldn't identify what I clicked on
<cmyrland> yofel, ubuntu-bug -w doesn't work on the launcher. Maybe that's a bug too?
<yofel> meh
<yofel> cmyrland: take the long way of finding the right package https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/FindRightPackage#Applications
<yofel> the any instructions is what apport is supposed to do with -w, no idea why that would crash
<cmyrland> anyway, my first bug was that the unity launcher sometimes forgets to hide. It seems like there is a crash, because it often gets "solid", as in not transparent when that happens. MY quick fix for that is to launch TomBoy and drag the tomboy window over the launcher. Then it pops back.
<matt__> When is 11.04 being released?  April 28th?  Any idea on the beta release?  At one point is it okay to upgrade without major bugs impacting?
<yofel> !schedule | matt__
<ubottu> matt__: A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<cmyrland> matt__, to have a minimum of bugs you should wait for final ;) Other than that the current builds work just fine for me.
<yofel> matt__: and the milestone release notes have a list of known issues, read that then decide if it's worth to try it
<matt__> thanks!
<bullgard4> Banshee 1.9.5 includes a default smart playlist "Recently played." It is not mentioned in http://library.gnome.org/users/banshee/1.8/ . How is "recently" defined here?
<hasenj> question/problem: sometimes the sound from flash videos is accompanies by weird noises, anyone experienced a similar issue?
 * genii-around notes the "1.8" and not "1.9.5" in the url
<Daekdroom> !info flashplugin-installer
<Daekdroom> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.2.152.27ubuntu1 (natty), package size 9 kB, installed size 184 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.2.152.27ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<hiromi> Hey how do I make broadcom work?
<hiromi> Nobody knows how to use broadcom wireless on the Alpha?
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hiromi> can anyone help me with broadcom wireless drivers?
<hiromi> nobody knows how to fix this?
<charlie-tca> !broadcom | hiromi
<ubottu> hiromi: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hiromi> what is up with this clicking problem... sometimes clicking works, sometimes not
<bullgard4> Cannot Distribution update > Partial System Upgrade. During »Changes are calculated« a dialog window without any contents appears which I cannot get rid of. --  Is this a known bug?
<bazhang> bullgard4, it most certainly sounds like a bug.
<bullgard4> yes.
<hiromi> It seems that I cannot connect to wifi for long... it just reconnects constantly
<hiromi> I cannot install the STA which I what I need actually
<bullgard4> hiromi: Analyze /var/log/dmesg.0.
<hiromi> when I install bcmwl-kernel-source it gives me this: Module build for the currently running kernel was skipped since the
<hiromi> kernel source for this kernel does not seem to be installed.
<ChrisBuchholz> Will natty get integration for the "in the panel app menubar" thing for Qt apps?
<AAA_awright> Libreoffice is exporting PDFs that's not embedding fonts correctly or something, Bitstream Charter showed up as dots and "couldn't be read" or something on my Windows reader, is there some non-standard font configuration going on? It works perfectly fine on the previous "release" and on my Gentoo desktop
<charlie-tca> this is the first release with LibreOffice, so it might be a bug in it
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-24
<Q-FUNK> hi! which package was it that provides the notification area icons used by Ambiance, again?
<Q-FUNK> while nm-applet no longer crashes (hurray!), now the icons in the notification area are all broken.
<rww> Q-FUNK: I think it's ubuntu-mono
<PSN|VegaMan> howdy
<Q-FUNK> rww: that seems to be correct. thanks!
<mmiller235> Um, the alternate installer just quit and dumped me out to a shell without even telling me what happened
<lucas> i have just installed kubuntu natty alpha 3, expecting that file sharing would work like this: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NattyNarwhal/Alpha3/Kubuntu, "New Samba File Sharing". But the "share" tab never appears. Am I supposed to install a package?
<mmiller235> is there a way to continue?
<PSN|VegaMan> is this a help only channel or is it a social channel too?
<rww> PSN|VegaMan: #ubuntu+1 is for discussion and support of development versions of Ubuntu. Try #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat.
<PSN|VegaMan> ok rww thanks
<JontheEchidna> lucas: you may need to install kdenetwork-filesharing. It's probably an oversight that it's not installed by default
<PSN|VegaMan> does anyone know how to change window border colors so that i can have one side 1 color and another side another color?
<lucas> JontheEchidna: Yeah, it works like a charm. Thanks a lot, I have been searching for this package since monday (duh, such an obvious name). About it's absence from the default mastering: maybe it just didn't fit inside the cd. 700mb has become a tight limit.
<bazhang> !find padevchooser
<ubottu> Found: padevchooser
<BUGabundo> pavucontrol ?
<bjsnider> i think pavucontrol has been deprecated for a long time
<mmiller235> I just loaded ubuntu 11.04 onto a virtual machine and its taking forever for unity to come up
<mmiller235> any ideas why?
<yofel> bjsnider: and what do we use now?
<mmiller235> I'm having a problem. Gsettings Data Conversion keeps crashing when I try to log in
<bjsnider> yofel, the audio controls in the sound menu
<yofel> what's the external command for that? I'm on kubuntu, and kmix doesn't have any usable support for pulseaudio controls
<mmiller235> could someone help me get ubuntu 11.04 to actually run in virtualbox?
<bjsnider> yofel, does kubuntu make use of pulse?
<yofel> bjsnider: it does
<yofel> and kmix can pretty much just control the master channel, not much of a mixer...
<bjsnider> if i was a kde user i'd probably have to use mandriva or suse instead of ubuntu
<yofel> well, phonon will use alsa fine if you get rid of pulse
<rww> I like Kubuntu. I like Debian+KDE better, but Kubuntu is better than people tend to give it credit for.
<trism> I don't see anything about pavucontrol being deprecated, the pulseaudio site says pavumeter is obsolete but not pavucontrol (that I can see)
<bjsnider>  i think as far as ubuntu is concerned all of the pulse built-in utilities are deprecated
<triunity> Hey in unity for desktop  will i only be able to manage one window?
<triunity> Like in the laptop version?
<bazhang> no
<triunity> good to hear
<PSN|VegaMan> anyone here know how to get GGPO to work on ubuntu?
<bazhang> whats ggpo
<mmiller235> Anyone manage to get 11.04 with unity to work in virtualbox?
<PSN|VegaMan> a type of emulator that has very little lag
<PSN|VegaMan> online
<bazhang> emulator for what
<PSN|VegaMan> games
<bazhang> right, what kind of games
<PSN|VegaMan> 1 sec all get the link
<PSN|VegaMan> i'll
<bazhang> !find ggpo
<mmiller235> bazhang when I try to run unity in virtualbox, the top panel and the side bar don't appear
<ubottu> File ggpo found in gcompris-data
<PSN|VegaMan> http://ggpo.net/
<bazhang> !info gcompris-data
<ubottu> gcompris-data (source: gcompris): Data files for GCompris. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.3-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 55376 kB, installed size 98064 kB
<mmiller235> bazhang how do I fix it
<bazhang> !info gcompris
<ubottu> gcompris (source: gcompris): Educational games for small children. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.3-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 487 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<PSN|VegaMan> like fighting games mostly
<bazhang> mmiller235, not sure, I use the straight install not vbox'
<PSN|VegaMan> but it has other games too
<bazhang> what format of games exactly
<PSN|VegaMan> um... lemme look
<PSN|VegaMan> i think .zip
<PSN|VegaMan> or .exe
<mmiller235> bazhang could you find someone who has tried
<omega__> test
<BUGabundo> night
<bazhang> wine and adobe air seem to run ggpo
<triunity_> clear
<bazhang> as of 3 years ago
<triunity> join /ubuntu
<triunity> join #ubuntu
<bazhang>   /join
<triunity_> thanks!
<PSN|VegaMan> bazhang: how do i use wine? i have it installed but i dont know how to operate it
<bazhang> PSN|VegaMan, check the appdb first for ggpo
<bazhang> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mmiller235> bazhang could you tell me the name of the commands for the top and side panel so I could atleast try and diagnose the problem
<triunity_> When 11.04 comes out, will it install unity on the system?
<triunity_> or will a fresh install be needed?
<rww> triunity_: the upgrade tool (re-)installs ubuntu-desktop, and will thus install the unity packages.
<rww> whether they'll be used by GDM by default, I don't know.
<mmiller235> rww could you pleasae help me get unity to run in virtualbox?
<rww> mmiller235: I don't use Unity or Virtualbox, wouldn't be much help.
<mmiller235> rww is there anyone here who does?
<rww> mmiller235: probably!
<bazhang> mmiller235, please dont crosspost natty issues in #ubuntu
<mmiller235> bazhang sorry
<ali1234> i upgraded couple of days ago... the entries are there on gdm but they don't work
<ali1234> every option gives you classic safe mode
<mmiller235> no, the options work, but the new modes keep crashing
<ali1234> ah, could be
<ali1234> anyway i did a fresh install and it all works now
<mmiller235> ali1234 are you using virtualbox?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> i'm using real hardware with intel graphics (pinetrail)
<ali1234> virtualbox is known to be broken, at least a few people have asked about it and i didn't see any workarounds yet
<ali1234> bug 738330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738330 in virtualbox-guest-additions (Ubuntu) "Today's Natty update means no guest additions in virtualbox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738330
<ali1234> (no guest additions = no 3d = no unity3d)
 * mmiller235 downloads a live cd to run on his windows machine
<hansin> I have alpha3 11.04 installed. Unity looks promising, and look forward to what it could become and possibility of Wayland sever becoming default for graphics (if it happens). Quick question, but is Unity built on Gnome3 / GTK3 core (minus gnome shell, etc.)? Thanks.
<hansin> vs. Gnome2 / GTK2?
<hansin> I did read somewhere that Unity 2D (non-composite-ed) might be based on QT4. I might be way off on all this though. Just was curious. I have been a big fan of Compiz for some time, and like how it has been integrated into Unity. Things look on the up and up for the Linux desktop.
<rww> Unity 2D uses Qt4 as a toolkit and GNOME for the underlying libraries/applications/etc.
<rww> Wayland is a long while off.
<rww> Ubuntu 11.04 does not include GNOME 3, is still using GNOME 2.
<hansin> rww: Okay, thanks. It all seems an evolutionary process, but progress seems to be being made.
<hansin> Sorry if this is a bad place to ask, but I am running
<hansin> +1:
<hansin> If you just install Grub, it will check to see what OS'es you have installed and make menu entries for them. No need to reinstall any operating systems. Just reinstall Grub.
<hansin> woops...
<hansin> I am getting dual-screen setup via: "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --left-of DVI-0 --rotate left". Thing is, I need to set an offset of some sort on the Y axis so that I can align monitors (since I have left rotated.) Anyone know anything about xrandr as applied to this? Thanks.
<jamie4> Any version of 11.04 available yet, or is it just the beta next week?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule   <---- jamie4
<rww> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/alpha3
<WRAz> Unity was built from the ground up or is it based on another project?
<rww> built from the ground up
<WRAz> Were there big flaws in GNOME or just wanted a very specific experience?
<WRAz> (also it looks super sexy, can't wait for my install to complete)
<rww> http://askubuntu.com/questions/9424/why-is-ubuntu-11-04-switching-to-unity
<WRAz> " Canonical employs a lot of professional design experts and they may feel they can do a better job than," /truth
<WRAz> Looks super tablet friendly as well
<Severian> If I wanted to install Natty with a Gnome desktop and no global menues, is there an easy way to do that?
<PSN|VegaMan> !social
<PSN|VegaMan> !$ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<PSN|VegaMan> !#ubuntu
<PSN|VegaMan> !#ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<PSN|VegaMan> anyone know how to install a theme?
<PSN|VegaMan> i found 1 i downloaded but i dunno how to install it
<bazhang> drag the tar.gz to the theme manager, usually
<bazhang> right click change desktop background go to themes tab drop there
<PSN|VegaMan> kk thanks baz
<PSN|VegaMan> bazhang:
<bazhang> PSN|VegaMan, welcome
<PSN|VegaMan> gtk-2.0" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<PSN|VegaMan> :/
<bazhang> PSN|VegaMan, got a link to it?
<PSN|VegaMan> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Black+%26+Green?content=76319
<bazhang> I'll check it now
<PSN|VegaMan> oh i see what i did.... i extracted
<PSN|VegaMan> lemme try again
<bazhang> dont extract
<PSN|VegaMan> "This theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme 'Rocker' is not installed"
<bazhang> still waiting for the download
<PSN|VegaMan> Search for themes:
<PSN|VegaMan> No search results for "rocker"
<bazhang> that link is still not connecting
<bazhang> ie the download within the link
<PSN|VegaMan> there's usually a file sharing option in irc
<PSN|VegaMan> lemme see if this one has it
<PSN|VegaMan> bah
<PSN|VegaMan> i dont have a log in to send it to you
<bazhang> PSN|VegaMan, I'll check it later, I have to run for now
<PSN|VegaMan> kk
<ChrisBuchholz> Is it possible to get integration for the global menubar in Natty in Qt apps? (as a user or as a developer)
<Mkaysi> When will that Natty daily CD fit on CD? It's still over 700mb :(
<iceroot> Mkaysi: why burn a daily-build?
<Mkaysi> iceroot: Because I have heard that Mac OS X doesn't boot from USB very well.
<Mkaysi> *Macbook
<iceroot> Mkaysi: heard != the truth out there
<iceroot> Mkaysi: cant imaging apple products are so bad that they cant boot from usb
<Mkaysi> iceroot: So how it boots from USB?
<Mkaysi> What is shortvut for USB if it exists?
<Mkaysi> *shortcut
<iceroot> Mkaysi: google is saying "alt"
<iceroot> for the boot-menu
<Mkaysi> (IE: To boot from CD, you have to press "C"-button on boot)
<Mkaysi> What boot-menu?
<iceroot> Mkaysi: i dont know, i dont own any apple-products but the boot-menu at startup to choose which device is used (pxe, hdd, cdrom, usb) is meantioned with "alt"
<Mkaysi> iceroot: Thanks, I'll try that later.
<headset> hi all hear 11.4 fixed ati drivers is that true ?
<ChrisBuchholz> Is it possible to get QMenuBar to be integrated in Unity, as it is in Gtk apps? The menubar, that is
<coz_> hey all
<Rowan`> anyone else running natty and the cursor is always saying it's busy? also when logging out it always gives me a message about the file manager not responding
<coz_> Rowan`,  I am not seeing that behavior here
<tsimpson> ChrisBuchholz: hard to say, but #kubuntu-devel would be a better place to ask
<coz_> Rowan`,  did you  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Rowan`> yeah i'm fully upgraded
<coz_> Rowan`,  ok let me  dist-upgrade and see if I get the same issue,,,wait,,,are you on Unity desktop or classic gnome?
<Rowan`> unity desktop
<Rowan`> also my file manager doesn't work in general, maybe that's it..
<coz_> Rowan`,  mm  I never use Unity desktop but let me do this hold on
<Rowan`> thanks, much appreciated
<coz_> Rowan`,  well this is going to take a few minutes... apparenlty I have not run dist-upgrade in a week
<Rowan`> hehe, don't worry about it
<Rowan`> actually if there's a risk of you getting the same issues as me i'd suggest not doing so :P
<coz_> Rowan`,  no biggie  honest..
<coz_> doesnt matter,,, natty is on another machine  so it wont effect this one
<Rowan`> i think it's actually an error with groundcontrol
<Rowan`> when running sudo nautilus it stops and mentions that
<Rowan`> yep i removed groundcontrol and all is running well again
 * Rowan` facepalms
<coz_> Rowan`,  if that is the case... it should show up on classic gnome as well....
<Rowan`> sorry about that
<coz_> Rowan`,  ah ok   well I dont think groundcontrol is necessary and that is an optional package ...yes?
<Rowan`> yeah it's optional
<Rowan`> adds a gui to nautilus for bzr stuff
<coz_> ok  likely it wont show up when the update is complete and i reboot then
<Rowan`> haha yeah :P it's all working here now
<Rowan`> i'll actually restart and see if it still happens
<coz_> cool
<Rowan`> everything's looking great on natty so far
<Rowan`> both gnome and unity
<Rowan`> can't wait for a stable release
<Rowan`> yep it was all groundcontrol's fault
<ChrisBuchholz> tsimpson: im just wondering; this is unity and ubuntu specific. Wouldnt that be offtopic in #kbuuntu-devel?
<tsimpson> ChrisBuchholz: asking the question is certainly not off topic
<ChrisBuchholz> tsimpson: okay thanks
<Mkaysi_> iceroot: It (Macbook) doesn't boot from USB. I tried it.
<Mkaysi_> That way only show "refit" (Mac OS X) and "Windows" (broken Natty)
<Mkaysi_> And to refit there appeared two new choises.
<Mkaysi_> Boot Mac or Linux or Linux or Linux.
<Mkaysi_> Every Linux opened GRUB (from HD).
<irssipimp> hi
<irssipimp> i upgraded a fresh maverick install to natty and now the encfs home directory of my user stopped to be automagically mounted on login.
<irssipimp> is there some assistant to reenable this feature and is it a known issue?
<irssipimp> or will i have to manually follow one of the various pam+encfs tutorials?
<Severian> I have a machine that I need to vnc to.  When I say need, it is only testing now, but will be real when Natty is released.  I am testing Natty on it.  How do I disable visual effects, so vnc works properly.  I have googled and not found anything useful.
<soreau> Severian: metacity --replace?
<Severian> That does not look like a real command, so I take it you are suggesting I google for that.  OK.  Thanks.
<susundberg> Hey btw, anyone else suffering from 'feature' that flash-videos are drawn even though it should be minimized/behind window
<susundberg> (nvidia specific i guess)
<syn3rgy> Doing a little work on Wayland. Got home and dropped the current snapshot on VMWare. Is there a reason Natty's desktop does not show up on VMWare. I know there was an issue with Nvidia at one point. Thought that was fixed.
<yofel> syn3rgy: does VMWare have openGL support? unity requires compiz
<syn3rgy> yofel yes it does.
<yofel> hm, well, several people seem to have issues getting unity to load, so you're not the only one at least...
<syn3rgy> I am wondering if they all have Nvidia cards. I know ATI, Intel cards are more or less sorted.
<chadi> is btrfs the default for natty?
<irssipimp> ok, i figured out, that it does work with password-login, but using ssh-key login does not unlock the home folder
<irssipimp> i *think* that it worked on maverick tough
<irssipimp> *though
<syn3rgy> Does anybody use Unity with a Nvidia card here?
<Severian> soreau, That was basically it.  I removed the question mark and added it as a Startup Application.  VNC works fine now.  Thank you.
<soreau> np
<soreau> syn3rgy: I use radeon and untiy wont show anything but wallpaper and mouse cursor
<yofel> hm, I usually use KDE, but I just tried to login to unity on my thinkpad (nvidia-current) and ended up with a compiz crash :(
<soreau> I have to start compiz and unity-panel to have a working desktop
<yofel> soreau: how do you do that?
<yofel> start compiz I mean
<soreau> yofel: Very loudly and angrily, while cussing and ranting about how bad unity blows chunks
<yofel> heh
 * s3r3n1t7 lol'd
<syn3rgy> soreau that to to bad to hear but all the same it is good to know it is not just a Nvidia problem. Are you using a VM?
<soreau> no
<mungo-> is dropbox installable in the most current update of natty ?
<irssipimp> is the partner repository for natty already created?
<zniavre> good afternoon
<yofel> mungo-: dropboxd works fine for me
<yofel> the syncing part at least
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<mungo-> thank you yofel
<mungo-> if i would like my fonts rendered as nice as possible what files should i delete from my /home directory prior to installing natty ?
<mungo-> should i delete my .fonts.conf ?
<mungo-> has ubuntu one changed since its inital release ?
<susundberg> i would guess yes, but i am sure you can find the version history from somewhere ..
<mungo-> i am interesting in sharing files not with a obscured url but rather a direct url like http://ubuntu1.com/myfile.pdf  can that be done on ubuntu one ?
<mungo-> did i read that right $2.99 for 20GB storage ?
<zniavre> the launcher color hav rules or it's randomly sets ?
<SwedeMike> ml
<SwedeMike> oops
<Ian_Corne> does ubuntu one file sync actually work for anyone?
<yofel> Ian_Corne: somewhat, since I'm on KDE I can only measure if the syncdaemon works or not, and it does sync here (at least it did last time I tried it)
<bullgard4> How can determine if my distribution release is Alpha3 or Beta?
<bullgard4> How can I determine if my distribution release is Alpha3 or Beta?
<BUGabundo> doesn't really mind
<BUGabundo> once you upgrade packages
<flodine> theres no beta yet?
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Natty Narwhal (11.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> beta1 on the 31st
<IdleOne> bullgard4: right now you are still at Alpha3
<flodine> running fine so far
<kim0> Hi folks .. Letting you know Ubuntu Cloud Days starting in 10mins in #ubuntu-classroom .. You can discuss in #ubuntu-classroom-chat .. Thanks
<cmyrland> Do I report suspend-issues to launchpad?
<cmyrland> I have an Acer Aspire Timeline T3810t that doesn't wake up from suspend (lid close or suspend if inactive on battery power)
<psusi> cmyrland: does it work with other releases?
<bullgard4> IdleOne: My question was "How can I determine..."
<cmyrland> psusi, none since 10.04 at least
<cmyrland> haven't tried it on earlier releases
<IdleOne> bullgard4: I gave you the link to the schedule, there is no command that i know of that will show you Alpha 3 or Beta 1
<fdadsdasdssd> have wish for ubuntu
<antlong> is there an app to change the theme or visual effects on ubuntu 11? the sidebar specifically
<bullgard4> IdleOne: Ah! Thank you very much for your help.
<cmyrland> antlong, people are hacking it, but there's nothing official like the compiz settings manager or others
<antlong> thats crazy, thanks
<antlong> the sidebar is quickly becomming the bane of my existance
<psusi> cmyrland: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend?
<frybye> antlong - you can boot into a classic desktop mode I think...
<antlong> frybye, i might just do that. thanks
<bullgard4> frybye: Hello!
<cmyrland> antlong, I guess their first priority is making it stable
<frybye> hi bullgard...
<antlong> cmyrland, psh, theyre priorities are messed up then ;)
<antlong> their*
<frybye> you won't see me here so much cos at the moment have no ubuntu installed at home - at work yeah ..
<bullgard4> frybye: hehe
<frybye> my main box at home will not even run the 10.10 live cd... it dosent like the nvidia support...
<bullgard4> Thanky God I do not have an Nvidia card.
<bullgard4> s/Thanky/Thanks/
<frybye> I will probably get a lot of stick for saying it here - but w7 is just so much easier.. ;=)
<fdadsdasdssd> please
<fdadsdasdssd> !!
<fdadsdasdssd> next !! versio n
<IdleOne> fdadsdasdssd: what?
<bullgard4> frybye: I this not almost a 'desecration of the Holy' in an Ubuntu channel? :-)
<fdadsdasdssd> next version should very good !!
<fdadsdasdssd> manpower in that
<frybye> bullgard4: it is always a thin line between true religion and biggoted dogma.. he - I better leave it there - sort of OT i suppose...
<IdleOne> frybye: use what works best for you, if that happens to be Windows that is fine.
<bullgard4> frybye: Its been nice to see you again.
 * IdleOne prepares to throw bricks at frybye 
<frybye> tell me if you think this phrase computes: "There you are granny - I have installed 11.04 for you!" heheheh
<frybye> ducks behind the corperate firewall... heheh
<IdleOne> I installed 10.10 netbook for my mom and she has not asked me a single question about how to do anything. in 3-4 months
<IdleOne> they change to 11.04 should not be a issue for her
<frybye> which says more about firefox than much else i supect.. heheh
<IdleOne> actually she prefers chromium
<IdleOne> ha
<IdleOne> she does her banking,plays some online flash games, checks email.
<cmyrland> psusi, Well I tried what they suggested but didn't gain too much from it. This is the relevant output from dmesg: [    0.594596]   Magic number: 3:99:187
<cmyrland> [    0.594644] acpi device:46: hash matches
<frybye> anyhow - is only a matter of time before my ubuntu-addiction overwhealms me at home again .. catch you later.. bye for now...
<IdleOne> later
<psusi> cmyrland: well, you can try filing a bug against linux then...
<charolastra> hi, how representiv is the daily build for the final release? i'm testing it for some time now and it seem to become more and more unuseable
<flodine> will they keep this classic look in natty?
<flodine> cause if not i might as well get the debian cd out right now.
<cmyrland> flodine, you can still use the Ubuntu Classical Desktop, yes.
<dasddsdasdsadsad> developments here ?
<arand> dasddsdasdsadsad: This is generally a support channel, what is your actual question?
<flodine> anyone try natty on a old thinkpad yet?
<cmyrland> Hmf. I just can't accept the fact that the devs won't use the Nautilus Elementary patches per default. It looks so much sleeker than stock Nautilus. I understand that Canonical has their focus on Unity, USC and stuff like that, but really, Nautilus Elementary is really simple, looks so much better and will cause no problems what do ever.
<cmyrland> flodine, what specs?
<flodine> t43p 0r t42p
<cmyrland> what cpu, ram, gfx card..
<cmyrland> flodine, from googling those two models I can't see why Natty wouldn't work fine on either of them.
<cmyrland> very standard specs, and Thinkpads are normally very well supported
<flodine> yeah my kids have those old ibms with 10.04 and there running perfect.
<SwedeMike> flodine: I have a T40 I'm going to try it on soon.
<flodine> i tryed it before but it dont like that unity side runs well on classic.
<mungo-> can someone please show me an example of a photo linked using ubuntu one ?
<yofel> mungo-: you mean a photo in your ubuntuone share posted somewhere else?
<mungo-> yes
<mungo-> is there a ubuntu one support channel ?  is its primary purpose not for web link sharing but rather for data backup ?
<BUGabundo> mungo-: #ubuntuone ?
<yofel> yes, #ubuntuone and you can publish files in the web UI
<yofel> that'll give you a link like http://ubuntuone.com/p/jGm/
<coz_> yofel,  that's an interesting image.. yours?
<yofel> my backgound image, but sheytan created it
<coz_> yofel,  are my eyes fooling me ..or is there a crease on the gear there?
<yofel> there's a shadow overlay on the right side of the gears if you mean that
<coz_> yofel, no looks like a light streak where the shadow overlay begins
<yofel> oh, you mean that the background seems to have a cut where it gears were put in? yeah
<coz_> yofel,  is that a design flaw or ,, I am missing the meaning of it:)  unless I dont understand the KDE logo thingy
<coz_> trism,  hey guy.. out of curiosity,, which part of the country are you in?
<yofel> well, I think he meant it like the gears are looking out of the shadow or something like that, talk to sheytan, he's in #kubuntu-devel sometimes (in a few hours usually)
<trism> coz_: US northeast
<coz_> trism,  same here ,, near pittsburgh
<trism> coz_: :)
<Daekdroom> Is anyone else having trouble with globalmenu losing application menus randomly?
<coz_> Daekdroom,  sorry , I havent used unity for over a month
<Daekdroom> Well, indicator-appmenu in classic gnome would do too :P
<BUGabundo> Daekdroom: it did last time I added it
<dupondje> compiz foobar :(
<BUGabundo> yep
<ChrisBuchholz> Hello. I just read on the planet that unity MT grab handles compiz plugin is out, but i dont have even though i've just installed a ton of updates. Should i install something extra for it to come?
<jeffwheeler> Is it possible to use an old-style applet inside Unity? I don't know a command-line method to set the pulseaudio server, but the padevchooser applet can't come up in Unity because it's the old-style applet.
<coz_> ChrisBuchholz,  mm  you might want to ask smspillaz on #compiz-dev channel
<coz_> ChrisBuchholz,  he is the main developer on the project
<ChrisBuchholz> coz_: okay, thanks
<coz_> ChrisBuchholz,  also link to that post
<ChrisBuchholz> coz_: yes
<decoder> hey guys
<decoder> i got quite a few problems since natty upgrade
<decoder> first of all, my umts device stopped working (worked in 10.04/10.10)
<decoder> it's a builtin ericsson F3507g and network manager previously supported it
<decoder> it still shows it, but I can't connect... the card keeps sending creg 2,4 indicating it isn't associated with the net yet.. so might be a kernel problem
<decoder> anyone else had this problem before?
<decoder> second problem I have is with the sbackup-gtk package (though it might not be specific for that). I tried to remove it and get http://pastebin.com/sDdcrp7t
<decoder> something with the icon cache of the mono theme
<decoder> tried recreating the cache but it always fails
<coz_>  /join #ubuntu-artwork
<lvh> Hi
<lvh> Every time I log in again I need to provide my password again
<lvh> Errr
<lvh> The *wifi* password :)
<lvh> anyone know how to debug?
<matrixa1> would like to check but natty doesn't let me click anything :P
<Norbert> hello
<bottiger_> can someone please post their unity xsession file?
<genii-around> Are there any official or semi-official Natty logo which has the narwhal?
<nperry> genii-around: might be worth asking in #ubuntu-design
<genii-around> Ah, OK. Asked in #ubuntu-artwork but it's dead silence there
<genii-around> Heh, no #ubuntu-design
<nperry> I meant artwork, my bad
<Andre_Gondim> after the last update my unity doesn't load
<nit-wit> how about the classic, I updated from main and compiz was updated but still crashes
<mmiller235> Hey, I tried running ubuntu 11.04 on real hardware and it gave me a regular gnome desktop and instead of unity I got a modified version of regular gnome
<mmiller235> hello?
<charlie-tca> Sounds like it did not find 3d then
<charlie-tca> That is the fallback desktop session.
<yofel> charlie-tca: he already left
<charlie-tca> oops
<mmiller235> I can't get unity to work on my AMD64 3000+ with some old nvidia card that used to work just fine
<mmiller235> is anyone there?
<zniavre> mm are you using nouveau drivers?
<zniavre> :o(
<alex_mayorga> all the notification icons look weird, how to fix?
<yofel> zniavre: not currently, but what's your issue?
<zniavre> yofel im sorry i wanted to answer a mmiller235 question but he left before ...
<yofel> ah :S
<zniavre> btw no issue with nouveau and unity (today magic update)
<zniavre> alex_mayorga,  the "enveloppes" ?
<alex_mayorga> zniavre: yup, mine is borked for bluetooth, wifi, keyboard layout, etc
<zniavre> just trying blutooth and it's working ...
<zniavre> re-loging maybe ?
<alex_mayorga> this is my second restart and still look weird
<alex_mayorga> is there a service or demon I can restart?
<alex_mayorga> an icon cache to regenerate. perhaps?
<alex_mayorga> let me try loggin off and on
<alex_mayorga> BRB
<alex_mayorga> didn't help
<alex_mayorga> also on gdm I noticed the icon for universal access is also funky
<alex_mayorga> tips?
<zniavre> i also noticed the gdm icon but the indicator-tray looks ok here
<alex_mayorga> who knows then, doesn't bother me that much as the menus still work, but I have to guess which one is what
<zniavre> did you change icon/gtk theme ?
<alex_mayorga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713430
<alex_mayorga> maybe
<alex_mayorga> no, I haven't touched theme at all
<zniavre> try to reinstall the package
<zniavre> ubuntu-mono  (if i remember)
<alex_mayorga> let me try that
<alex_mayorga> the same thing for the guy in the forum
<alex_mayorga> gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0: The generated cache was invalid.
<alex_mayorga> WARNING: icon cache generation failed for /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark
<alex_mayorga> gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0: The generated cache was invalid.
<alex_mayorga> WARNING: icon cache generation failed for /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-light
<alex_mayorga> looks a lot like Bug #474111
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 474111 in Ubuntu "gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/474111
<alex_mayorga> what component to bug?
<alex_mayorga> or other ideas?
<BUGabundo> o/
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: \o
<alex_mayorga> BUGabundo: got weird looking icons in the notification area?
<BUGabundo> no
<BUGabundo> but got weird fonts (squares) in some
<BUGabundo> like parcelite
<alex_mayorga> :S
<alex_mayorga> can't believe I'm the only one with borked icons
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-25
<storrgie> what is the package I need to install for 3d nvidia using nouveau?
<storrgie> something like mesa-dir-expiremental
<storrgie> i cant find it
<bjsnider> libglu1-mesa-experimental
<bjsnider> !info libglu1-mesa-experimental
<ubottu> Package libglu1-mesa-experimental does not exist in natty
<storrgie> uh ohs
<storrgie> i dont see it
<bjsnider> !info libglu1-mesa-dri-experimental
<ubottu> Package libglu1-mesa-dri-experimental does not exist in natty
<bjsnider> !info libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental
<ubottu> libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental (source: mesa): A free implementation of the OpenGL API -- Extra DRI modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.10.1-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 906 kB, installed size 3368 kB
<storrgie> trying it now
<storrgie> bjsnider, thanks, well see if it helps
<Sonja> is it safe for average users to upgrade yet? :)
<rww> no
<Sonja> i must wait 4 weeks :)
<reya276> Ubuntu 11.04 messed up my GRUB menu and now my Ubuntu 10.10 entry is not available. How can I fix this? Please help
<Sonja> hehe
<Sonja> now i see why :)
<reya276> Ubuntu 11.04 messed up my GRUB menu and now my Ubuntu 10.10 entry is not available. How can I fix this? Please help
<vivid> reya276, in terminal run 'sudo update-grub'
<reya276> vivid, all is generating is what it changed it to
<reya276> it removed my 10.10 entry
<reya276> vivid, http://paste.ubuntu.com/585135/
<vivid> reya276, the 'update-grub' utility will search for and add any existing operating systems to the grub boot list
<mhall119> reya276: GRUB was properly configured after your initial install of natty, right?  It was after an update that this happened?
<reya276> vivid, ok so why is not finding 10.10, it was there because that is how I downloaded the 11.04 version and prior to an update I just did like 30 mins ago it used to pick up 10.10 in grub but after this update bam gone
<reya276> mhall119, yes it was working 100% correct and after this partial upgrade thing everything got messed up
<vivid> reya276, maybe mhall119 knows why grub isnt working
<mhall119> did you apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<vivid> reya276, NEVER do partial upgrade
<reya276> I used the update manager
<mhall119> vivid: no, I was talking to him earlier
<mhall119> I sent him here
<reya276> I never use the terminal to upgrade because there is the update manager which pops-up so it said I had updates and that it was partial so I figured it was ok
<vivid> my guess is that something is broken after the partial upgrade, its a common problem
<reya276> so when you tell me never do partial upgrades which are coming from canonical/ubuntu that to me sounds crazy, put yourself in my position
<vivid> that will not happen on a production release reya276
<vivid> it means that people are uploading new packages and arent finished yet
<reya276> at this point I can care less about 11.04 right now I just want my 10.10 system back
<vivid> and you cant boot into it?
<vivid> do you have a live cd?
<reya276> I can't boot in to it because it does not show on the Grub list so I have no means of selecting it
<reya276> I have a USB
<vivid> then you need to restore 10.10's grub install
<vivid> using a livecd environment or something similar
<reya276> How can I do that
<vivid> get an ubuntu livecd or burn one to cd
<vivid> then youll boot into that, and use it to restore maverick's grub
<vivid> theres a walkthrough for it, let me see if i can find it
<reya276> I understand what you mean by they are updating things but they should be careful when it comes to that. they ask us users to test it and then break the system. Not eveyone has two PC, Laptops laying around. I'm not trying to bitch but just saying that they should try not to do things like that
<vivid> thats why it says development release
<vivid> you're taking chances, in the future, ignore partial upgrades would be my advice, but that doesnt mean its what went wrong
<reya276> I know that, but it's killing GRUB which is the basic way to switch between versions, I can understand if after you log in nothing works, great
<vivid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<reya276> ok I will wait until I get safe confirmation from Ubuntu Blogs stating is ok to upgrade or something, thanks
<vivid> this might help, ignore the windows thing, it just means after installing another system
<vivid> youll need a livecd though
<reya276> I have the live USB stick
<reya276> is that ok?
<vivid> if it gives you a live session, yes
<reya276> ok let me try it, thanks
<bpr> I've been reading a little about Gnome 3.  It says "messaging is built in" and that you can reply to a new IM directly in the notification pop up.  Does unity do that too?
<reya276> vivid, you know what is the funny part of all this is that 11.04 is working like if it were an actual final released version, with the whole GRUB thing failing
<bpr> yeah, my experience w/11.04 has been great
<bpr> but i don't have another os on this machine, so no chance for grub issues
<Tom__> does unity replace gnome or does it sit upon it????
<DasEi> :) unity 2d works in vbox, nice thing to test
<doodoo> when will we get fglrx in natty?
<rww> when ATI releases a version of fglrx that works with natty's kernel and Xorg
<hifi> that said: open source radeon welcomes you
<ktosiek> Hi! I've got an asus 1015pn, and I'm using intel GPU. Netbook interface is not showing, I only get a wallpaper and some notifications (no errors, just what's always there)
<ktosiek> is it a known problem?
<uabn93> Where can we report bugs when natty is released next month since fresh releases always have them?
<uabn93> heeloo?
<zniavre> im trying to 'theme' the unity launcher somebody hav an idea how to do it please?
<zniavre> i already try to modify launcher-background-top/bottom/middle.png with success
<noam_> will vlc/totem have video hardware acceleration in the next ubuntu?
<zniavre> i do not know
<j0llyr0tten> since upgrading to dev version (natty) wifi no longer works
<j0llyr0tten> please help. i just get timeout errors
<j0llyr0tten> i even removed wpa auth and made it an open access point but no dice
<j0llyr0tten> i tried googling but to no avail
<j0llyr0tten> macbook w/ broadcom
<j0llyr0tten> also: gsettings-data-convert (or something like that) crashed/crashes just after login at times - maybe this is related to my problem?
<jnlsnl_> hi, im new to linux, will programs line "gnome planner" work in natty with unity and all ?
<j0llyr0tten> why shouldn't it?
<psypher246> hello all
<psypher246> has anyone else have issues with unity not starting on a virtualbox vm? Since the latest updates unity has stopped working for me
<vincenzoml> Hi all. After recent updates to natty, my evince does not have fonts in the GUI. It only displays boxes; I have limited band width, can anyone suggest packages to upgrade?
<vincenzoml> actually, I don't see any messages trough, can you see me or do I have a bug in empathy?
<vincenzoml> Hi, I don't know if I already asked, since empathy looks a bit weird today. I have garbled GUI fonts in evince, as of recent upgrades, and can't do a full upgrade
<vincenzoml> so I need advice on which packages may be responsible
<UndiFineD> vincenzoml: a font change might help, there was an update today on the ubuntu font
<vincenzoml> UndiFineD: it's just a problem in evince, though
<UndiFineD> hmm, maybe it uses a font that is broken
<vincenzoml> let me see if I just update evince again...
<vincenzoml> UndiFineD: it's very weird: the "open file" dialog in evince has boxes in place of letters, whereas the open file dialog in gedit doesnt
<UndiFineD> what language do you on the desktop ?
<vincenzoml> as we are speaking of weirdness, anyone has ever seen the empathy chat window enlarge as you type instead of going to a new line?
<vincenzoml> UndiFineD: italian
<UndiFineD> do you use*
<UndiFineD> so it is a latin / utf8 issue
<vincenzoml> hmm, LANG=C evince does not change things
<UndiFineD> seems a lot like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/631088
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 631088 in pango1.0 (Ubuntu) "Incompatibilty with Windows font Deja Vu Sans 9.9990234375 makes evince menu unreadable" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<vincenzoml> oh, thanks
<UndiFineD> mark and subscribe :)
<vincenzoml> the funny thing is that
<vincenzoml> I don't have windows at all
<UndiFineD> it is the windows font, not ms windows
<UndiFineD> it could be happening with other fonts too
<UndiFineD> report the font used to the bug
<vincenzoml> UndiFineD: the point is, I never changed any fonts in the system, I'm using vanilla natty. What changed recently is that I wiped out all my dotfiles so to have a clean config
<vincenzoml> that's even weirder, as I'm using defaults everywhere
<vincenzoml> there's an update to the ubuntu fonts anyway
<vincenzoml> let's see
<UndiFineD> still, from them knowing the font used makes it a little easier to rack down
<vincenzoml> thanks UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> np
<decoder> i'm still seeing:
<roffe_> How would I know if I'm running unity 2D or 3D?
<decoder> gtk-update-icon-cache: The generated cache was invalid.
<decoder> WARNING: icon cache generation failed for /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark
<decoder> for mono-dark and mono-light
<decoder> anyone else have this?
<roffe_> How would I know if I'm running unity 2D or 3D?
<cdbs> roffe_: By default you're running 3d
<cdbs> roffe_: you can find that out easily. Check if you're running Compiz
<cdbs> roffe_: Is compiz in System Monitor?
<roffe_> cdbs, yes, though it says it's sleeping
<cdbs> roffe_: then it means you're using 3d
<roffe_> cdbs, Ok, thanks. Though I wonder why I cannot install fglrx. I thought it might have had something to do with it
<gnomefreak> fglrx is still broken IIRC
<gnomefreak> see link in /topic
<roffe_> gnomefreak, Thanks, I just figured it was a problem only for my hw. Great to know it's not
<psypher246> ello all
<psypher246> has anyone else have issues with unity not starting on a virtualbox vm? Since the latest updates unity has stopped working for me
<gnomefreak> well it seems apport-collect causes compiz to crash :(
<ali1234> psypher246: bug 738330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 738330 in virtualbox-guest-additions (Ubuntu) "Today's Natty update means no guest additions in virtualbox" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/738330
<psypher246> thanks
<gnomefreak> i have 2 white blocks, blocking the Ubuntu icon in upper left of screen. it started on this bootafter todays updates
<gnomefreak> icon is still usable though
<psypher246> yay unity is back, thanks ali1234
<ali1234> it is?
<psypher246> when u mouseover the the ubuntu icon, should you not be able to click on the luancher?
<psypher246> i actually have to click on the menu
<psypher246> bug or feature?
<ali1234> psypher246: how did you make it work?
<psypher246> installed virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 over the native guest additions
<ali1234> i did that
<ali1234> still doesn't work
<psypher246> and now unity works and is actually stable
<psypher246> hmm
<psypher246> did u turn on 3d accell?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> i just see the wallpaper, if i right click i get a menu
<ali1234> to panel/launcher or anything
<ali1234> *no
<ali1234> also it is incredibly slow
<psypher246> i did re-install the guest additions again before i installed virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<ali1234> virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 is the same thing as guest additions
<psypher246> last time u updated, did u do a dist-upgrade as well?
<psypher246> yeah but i installed the actuall virtualbox guest addiditons
<psypher246> from the iso
<ali1234> i did a fresh install from the daily image
<ali1234> gnome-terminal
<ali1234> oops
<psypher246> do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ali1234> there are no updates
<psypher246> weird
<psypher246> try install the vbox guest addit from iso then re-install the ubuntu one
<psypher246> i also had the issue u had earlier today, but after upgrading it was fixed
<ali1234> i can't
<ali1234> i can't do anything because i don't get fallback
<psypher246> right ctrl-f1
<psypher246> on sli
<psypher246> cli
<ali1234> ah thanks
<psypher246> cd /media/virtualbox summing
<psypher246> it should be mounted
<psypher246> maybe :/
<ali1234> now X won't start at all
<psypher246> oh fun
<ali1234> the Xorg module included on the guest additions CD is not compatible with natty xorg
<ali1234> reinstalled distro packages, result is same as before
<ali1234> it looks like compiz is restarting on an endless loop
<psypher246> sudo find /etc -name "*vboxadd*" -exec rm {} \;
<psypher246> sudo find /etc -name "*vboxvfs*" -exec rm {} \;
<psypher246> sudo rm -r /usr/src/vboxadd-*
<psypher246> sudo rm -r /usr/src/vboxvfs-*
<psypher246> sudo rm /usr/sbin/vboxadd-timesync
<psypher246> sudo rm /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc/vboxadd.ko
<psypher246> sudo rm /lib/modules/`uname -r`/misc/vboxvfs.ko
<psypher246> http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=7839
<psypher246> try that to remove
<ali1234> why?
<ali1234> that's what uninstalling the package does
<ali1234> ah... it's not even compiz that is causing the crash
<ali1234> oh hang on
<tzanger> good morning... Is it possible to find out what exactly crashreporter is trying to report about? it is asking me questions about the crash and I have no idea what to answer since I can't tell what crashed
<tzanger> also... where would the best place to report a loading "dependency" issue? My bluetooth driver is part of the omnibook (toshiba u300) driver, and in natty it seems that bluetoothd starts before omnibook gets a chance to load, so no bt. If I restart bluetoothd, bt works perfectly.
<ali1234> ah here is the crash: OpenGL Error: Out of memory trying to allocate 1013234308 bytes
<ali1234> that's nearly a gigabyte
<psypher246> memory leak?
<susundberg> that wouldnt be single allocation?
<tzanger> How would one go about reporting a startup order regression? my bluetooth driver is part of the omnibook driver, but bluetoothd starts before this driver loads, so no bluetooth. If I restart the bluetooth service after everything's up bluetooth works beautifully.
<susundberg> tzanger: report it as normal bug
<susundberg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<tzanger> susundberg: under what package though, bluetooth?
<susundberg> i would go for bluetoothd
<susundberg> that would be package 'bluez'
<lvh> Hey
<lvh> How do I get to the files on my other ubuntu box in the network?
<lvh> (without using ubuntu one, since we're talking multi-gb movies)
<yofel> easiest would be to install openssh-server on the other box, then you can use sftp to transfer things
<lvh> well, I know about sshfs, that's not really the problem
<lvh> Both boxes are running sshds, have shared public keys, and ssh-agent set up correctly
<yofel> so...?
<lvh> However, in ubuntu 10.04 I could just add a remote host, like I did for ftp
<lvh> Except ssh
<lvh> (Gnome menu > Places > Connect to Server...)
<yofel> k, I fear I don't know the networking UI of gnome that well :S
<lvh> well
<lvh> Okay, how do I mount a remote filesystem on some box on my network in unity, then
<lvh> preferably an answer that doesn't involve "open a terminal"
<yofel> someone else hopefully has an answer for that, I'm on KDE
<lvh> *I* understand how to use sshfs, my mom probably doesn't (and she doesn't want to either)
<yofel> agreed, my dad doesn't even know what ssh is
<ali1234> lvh: first, switch to gnome classic desktop, then it's places -> connect to server
<ali1234> i have a feeling we're going to be hearing stuff like that a lot in a few months
<lvh> ali1234: Uhuh
<lvh> ali1234: I'm just trying this stuff out so I can tell people who just want to use their computers if it's okay ot use it yet
<ali1234> it's not
<bcurtiswx> what channel would I go to talk to someone about my headphone jack not redirecting sound to headphones when i plug headphones in
<lvh> ali1234: Isn't it going to be released in a month?
<ali1234> lvh: supposedly :)
<bcurtiswx> in natty of course
<lvh> ali1234: I did it yesterday because yesterday was the UI freeze
<ali1234> bcurtiswx: i have a little bit of knowledge about that
<lvh> ali1234: don't worry about me: I just replaced by xinitrc with a full-screen no window manager emacs nightly
<lvh> err
<lvh> my*
<bcurtiswx> ali1234, how do I fix that
<ali1234> if you load up alsamixer (terminal) you will probably find a sound card option called "Independent HP"
<ali1234> when it's turned off, it means line out/headphones will be independent
<ali1234> sorry, when it is ON
<ali1234> when it is OFF, plugging the headphones should mute the speakers
<ali1234> i have to turn it ON because my motherboard is messed up and mutes the speakers randomly when i have no headphones plugged in
<ali1234> i have a bug report about this too
<bcurtiswx> HDA ATI SB/HDMI are my sound cards
<ali1234> yep, HDA here too
<ali1234> i don't use HDMI audio
<bcurtiswx> i dont' see independant HP
<lvh> ali1234: I found a workaround
<lvh> open nautilus
<roffe_> is there any gui in ubuntu that could tell what graphic card and which driver you are using?
<ali1234> bcurtiswx: you might have to scroll far to the right
<ali1234> failing that i don't know any more
<roffe_> am I really forced to use the terminal to find out such basic information? How user-friendly was ubuntu again?
<patdk-wk> roffe_, heh, mine is right there in hardware drivers
<roffe_> patdk-wk, allright, mine isn't. Only if I'd use the prop driver, though it still wouldn't say exactly which card I have. I think it would be rather obvious to have a system setting tell me which driver is currently in use
<zniavre> nobody  tried to modify the launcher appearence?
<zniavre> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bcurtiswx> whats the easiest way to install skype on Natty?
<ankreloaded__> bcurtiswx: search for it in software center, it will automatically recommend it as a partner repository which you can add
<bcurtiswx> ankreloaded__, hmm, i did and it doesn't come up.. just plugins for things like pidgin etc..
<ankreloaded__> um well it did recommend for me
<Moc> Anyone can test something quickly ? (require a sound card and audio to playback ;)
<cmyrland> Hey guys. I just noticed something: In the Unity Dash the options "browse the web", "view photos", "check email" and "listen to music" should be sort of "symlinked" to the user's preferred program. I use Opera as default browser, but in the dash it's firefox. Not good.
<EvilPhoenix> are there any known issues trying to load the Alpha (for testing purposes) into a VBox virtual machine?
<farmer> Hi, how can I update a system running maverick to natty alpha?
<farmer> Ah, nevermind
<charlie-tca> EvilPhoenix: 3d is failing here, I can not run unity so I have to use the classic-gnome session
<EvilPhoenix> charlie-tca:  even with 3d acceleration enabled in the vbox session?
<charlie-tca> yup
<EvilPhoenix> charlie-tca:  would I be better off installing this in a small partition on my non-production system and just share the swap space that my Maverick install uses?
<EvilPhoenix> or am I likely to bork my computer then>?
<EvilPhoenix> s/>?/?/
<charlie-tca> I don't think I would share anything.
<charlie-tca> It does work for me on hardware, though.
<EvilPhoenix> even though its a swap partition?
<charlie-tca> I don't really know the results of sharing it with maverick. I gave up that a couple of releases back when I screwed up my installation
<EvilPhoenix> :P
<EvilPhoenix> i have a feeling my computer is going to hate me for giving Natty Alpha 1GB of RAM to work with in VBox >.>
<charlie-tca> ouch
<charlie-tca> I only give it 512 MB here
<EvilPhoenix> i've got 4GB physical RAM and like... i THINK 8-16GB of swap space though *shurgs*
<EvilPhoenix> uhm... i think i froze my system o.o
<EvilPhoenix> time for tty-forced reboot >.>
<charlie-tca> runniong up a live natty desktop in VBox, let's see what it does today
<charlie-tca> It worked for alpha3 testing, but has been failing me since then
<charlie-tca> hm, no panels, no dash, no dock
<EvilPhoenix> </implosion>?
<charlie-tca> got the desktop with two icons, one is Examples folder, and one is Install icon
<EvilPhoenix> whoo, now i've got to wait 4 minutes to get the iso >.>
<farmer> Ubuntu 10.10 is giving me an error for trying to upgrade a ubuntu install which started as Xubuntu with the ubuntu-desktop package, how can I install these?
<EvilPhoenix> farmer:  10.10 questions should be asked in #ubuntu, not here
<EvilPhoenix> farmer:  and FYI, you shouldn't upgrade to Natty from Maverick just yet
<EvilPhoenix> because Natty is still in Alpha
<farmer> I'm upgrading it to natty
<farmer> aye, I'd like to test it, I updated this desktop fine
<EvilPhoenix> farmer:  yeah, when?  because Natty is in Alpha, and isnt supposed to be used in a production environment
<EvilPhoenix> if you actually want to test Natty, don't upgrade Maverick to it, install Natty alongside (although i've seen times that the installer blows away your entire hard drive in the process anyways)
<farmer> okay, is there a way to put the latest natty version of unity onto maverick?
<EvilPhoenix> farmer:  the latest version of Unity isnt even backported to Maverick.  AFAIK, the backports from Natty to Maverick will (maybe) occur after Natty is released stable.
<farmer> ah, okay, thanks
<EvilPhoenix> farmer:  so you may have to wait for the stable release before you can get the latest version of Unity put onto Maverick
<EvilPhoenix> and that's assuming someone actually backports it
<charlie-tca> farmer: if both Xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop packages are installed, the upgrade will fail
<charlie-tca> You have to remove one of those packages.
<EvilPhoenix> wow its being slow to install today... even in virtual environment (maybe because of the 1GB RAM I gave it, which overflowed into my swap space...?
<EvilPhoenix> )
<EvilPhoenix> tis hanging on "Installing Software" on the install screen
<EvilPhoenix> and i told it to update packages too (maybe that's why?)
<EvilPhoenix> s/Software/System/
<farmer> charlie-tca, Thanks, am trying that now :)
<charlie-tca> It took mine a very long time to install today.
<charlie-tca> the desktop installs took much longer than the alternate installs, too.
<farmer> charlie-tca, It installs, thanks for your help! :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<EvilPhoenix> oop, there it is.  had to force ACPI reboot on the virtual system though.  oop, there's the 102degC thermal warnings >.>
<EvilPhoenix> quick question... how can I tell if Unity is running, or whether classic-gnome is running?
<charlie-tca> do you have panels top and bottom, or a thing on the left?
<EvilPhoenix> top and bottom
<EvilPhoenix> so classic gnome then
<charlie-tca> panels top and bottom are classic-gnome
<EvilPhoenix> any way to force-start unity, and see if it errors out?
<charlie-tca> top only with the thing on the left is unity
<charlie-tca> log out, choose "desktop-session" from the login screen, after hitting enter on the user
<trism> EvilPhoenix: it probably did try and error out, check ~/.xsession-errors and you should see what happened
<EvilPhoenix> speak of the devil...
<EvilPhoenix> Unity is running :P
<EvilPhoenix> and is operational :P
<EvilPhoenix> oop there goes the crash
<EvilPhoenix> strange... vbox crashed that time o.O
<aakshay>  apt is not able to access the archives.. what can be done to correct this? :(
<EvilPhoenix> woah, that's weird.
<EvilPhoenix> trism:  okay, unity died, so i put it up in classic gnome
<EvilPhoenix> the classic gnome feel of the dark panels just randomly changed to the not-so-streamlined theme, all white and stuff, reminds me a ton of ancient winblows' taskbar and theming
<EvilPhoenix> that might be a glitch in vbox or something :/
<EvilPhoenix> so where do I report bugs in Natty, here?
<EvilPhoenix> because an assertion error caused  the terminal program to crash
<charlie-tca> nope
<charlie-tca> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mungo-> i got alot of updates over night does that often happen or was my system not fully updated perhaps yesterday ?
<yofel> happens often, at least if you mean 50 updates a day are a lot
<mungo-> compiz is much more stable
<mungo-> and ubuntuone works
<mungo-> yep thats a bunch
<yofel> compiz stable? then be happy, crashes every time I try to login to unity here
<mungo-> thats all i've been using.  it'll take time for me to adjust and learn all the new tricks.  after last night, not a single flip of a light switch so to speak
<mungo-> i always liked docks, i suppose there is nothing too special about this one, i hope it get better themey or something i'm using it on a desktop but i suppose its just fine for that too
<mungo-> will there be an option to use gnome instead of unity once natty becomes final ?
<mungo-> my laser printer either bit the dust, or is non-functional on natty.  ironically i had a backup come in about the same time that one started to act weird.
<mungo-> i've actually flipped through a number of things, and overnight, compiz hasn't given me a single issue while using nvidia propietary drivers
<mungo-> is it just or is ubuntuone very inexpensive in comparison to dropbox ?
<mungo-> just me
<yofel> mungo-: you can already use gnome, select 'classic' on the login screen
<mungo-> yes yofel.  and i have, back when i had problems.  i literally distro hopped and no matter where i went there was an issue that i couldn't tolerate, last stop was fedora, i installed natty one more time, i was too exhausted to realized that all i likely needed to get dropbox function was to nukes its .config dir though i'm thinking ubuntuone is a better value ?
<yofel> no idea. I have both running here with 2GB profiles, both run fine, but ubuntuone is less work to set up
<mungo-> ok thank you
<PSN|VegaMan> anyone good at installing stuff?
<PSN|VegaMan> i downloaded vmware player but i dunno how to install it
<arand> PSN|VegaMan: You running Natty?
<PSN|VegaMan> natty?
<PSN|VegaMan> i dunno what natty is or if i have it
<PSN|VegaMan> i just know i have 10.10
<arand> PSN|VegaMan: Support for that versio is in #ubuntu
<PSN|VegaMan> oh
<PSN|VegaMan> ok
<doodoo> when wil we get fglrx for natty?
<charlie-tca> within the next 5 weeks?
<greyhatsalafi> anyone here know when natty will get the new paid games?
<greyhatsalafi> anyone here know when natty will get the new paid games?
<bazhang> uplink and darwinia?
<greyhatsalafi> yeah
<bazhang> probably in final, I'd guess
<bazhang> I've not checked the software centre of late, so cannot say for certain
<greyhatsalafi> my guess is also that
<BUGabundo> olá
<bjsnider> why does the copyright on nautilus end at 2009?
<bjsnider> are we using a 2 year old nautilus now?
<charlie-tca> Maybe they quit copyrighting it?
<BUGabundo> ahahaah
<hacknslash> hi yall
<yofel> mu3en: let's continue here, what kernel are you running?
<yofel> or rather, what kernel crashed?
<mu3en> oops
<mu3en> hey
<mu3en> linux-image-2.6.38-5-generic
<mu3en> nothing special at all, natty install, experimental ppa for kdepim (no kernel stuff there)
<mu3en> there were two different updates over the past three to four days
<yofel> ah yeah, that would be a not-genuine package for apport since that kernel has already been removed from the archive
<mu3en> (kernel related that is)
<yofel> (yeah, the message is nonsense)
<yofel> try to reproduce the crash with current 2.6.38-7
<mu3en> okay, sounds okay, however:
<mu3en> looks like this will remove grub-efi-amd64
<mu3en> and i've literally been through hell to get a native efi boot for the first time ever...
<mu3en> does grub-pc provide the same functionality?
<mu3en> i guess that's why my kernel hasn't auto upgrade?
<yofel> probably
<mu3en> not finding much info, the whole grub-efi thing is a little edgy anyway
<yofel> mu3en: hm, here it wants to remove grub-pc if I want to install grub-efi-amd64, but the kernel only recommends grub-pc and is thus not removed
<mu3en> yeah
<mu3en> i can see that
<yofel> so that shouldn't be the reason it doesn't want to install it, do you have linux-image-generic installed?
<yofel> (that's the meta package that takes care of the updates usually)
<mu3en> ah. hold on, you're onto something. i used the 'expert' install and selected the non generic kernel...
<yofel> well, linux-image-server then or whatever
<mu3en> same result though when trying to install linux-image-generic
<mu3en> in fact all seem to want grub-pc
<yofel> well, they recommend it, but that shouldn't force a removal of the other package...
<mu3en> i see from apt-cache search -f that it is indeed only recommended not dependent
<mu3en> so seems odd that it is trying to replace grub-efi-amd64
<mu3en> very strange 'apt-get install grub-efi-amd64 efibootmgr linux-image-2.6.38-7-generic' does just fine
<yofel> :/
<mu3en> though it reports efibootmgr and grub-ef-amd64 are latest versions...
<mu3en> that's one of the wierder things i've come across.
<mu3en> but looks like it's updating fine
<mu3en> willr eboot and relogin.
<graingert> heya
<graingert> does anyone know what this is? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1353167/Workspace%201_005.png (Strange black dots in a regular pattern)
<graingert> a bunch of duff pixels, but they are actually displayed and screendumpable
<Random832> graingert: oes it persist if you drag the window over it?
<graingert> no, but it returns as soon as pixels stop updating
<Random832> have you tried restarting X? oes it do it on the console [if you fill the console with a color other than black]
<Random832> what if you boot to a different OS?
<graingert> happens only after first x restart
<graingert> ie works fine from boot
<graingert> then forever more returns
<graingert> it picks a screen at random always that pattern
<graingert> only on natty, used to happen a bit on 9.04 never on 10.*
<graingert> I have win7 and it does not happen
<graingert> does not happen on the console
<graingert> any ideas?
<IdleOne> used to happen on 9.04 also?
<IdleOne> maybe it is hardware related
<mu3en> awesome. the suspend resume is not crashing with new kernel
<mu3en> "however"... i guess some other people must be missing this updated kernel due to the 'unusual' issue surrounding grub-efi-amd64
<mu3en> clearly updates via kpackagekit or apt-get are not getting this
<mu3en> and if the manual install is done without specifying additional installs as above, people could get a nasty surprise
<graingert> IdleOne, yes it's hardware and software related
<graingert> are the new nvidia drivers out for ubuntu+1?
<bjsnider> 270.30 is
<graingert> bjsnider, does that work with latest x?
<bjsnider> yes it does
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-26
<Omega> How do you enable multitouch on your touchpad?
<bjsnider> BUGabundo, does crimsun still work on ubuntu?
<BUGabundo> think so
<BUGabundo> but he is a very busy guy
<coz_>  hey all
<BUGabundo> hey
<coz_> BUGabundo,  hey guy
<johnjohn101> will ubuntu classic be included with 11.04?  the classic gui
<Omega> johnjohn101: Yes.
<johnjohn101> omega, does that mean if I upgrade, i can try unity as it gets better with updates but switch back?
<Omega> Yep, you can change back easily.
<Omega> At your login screen, you can select 'Ubuntu Classic'.
<johnjohn101> was this always going to be the case?
<Omega> Yep
<johnjohn101> so what gtk version?
<johnjohn101> 2.x or 3.x?
<Omega> 2.x
<Omega> afaik
<Omega> It'll use gnome-panel
<johnjohn101> if I try a distro with gnome 3, it will be 3.x probably?
<johnjohn101> I probably won't give it a try until beta2
<johnjohn101> last time I tried an alpha I had to reload everything from scratch..
<Omega> That's unfortunate ):
<Omega> You can use a usb drive though.
<johnjohn101> what size is good?
<johnjohn101> I need to have broadcom wireless but I think everything else works out of the box
<Omega> I'd say 4 GB is enough?
<mungo-> anyone know where i can get a powered by ubuntu graphic ?
<mungo-> something very nice, yet large
<mungo-> johnjohn101, did you try restricted drivers, there was also two sets one of them with source code release available for compilation though thats very old news about broadcom.  bet the resources are out there
<johnjohn101> mungo, I use them now but they weren't available last time till beta
<johnjohn101> i think
<mu3en_> with kernel update just released: through kpackagekit, wants to replace grub-efi-amd64 with grub-pc. through apt-get: doesn't require that change.
<mungo{}0> any of you good at troubleshooting ubuntuone on natty ?  #ubuntuone seems to be not responsive this hour of the night
<mungo{}0> how do i initiate hplip on natty ?
<chinilla> If I'm running a 32 bit os on a 64 bit cpu can I run the 64 bit kernel in virtualbox?
<ubuntu> Hi, I broke my grub upgrading to natty, I stupidly told it to replace grub.cfg. Would it have backed up my existing grub.cfg or is it gone?
<nit-wit> ubuntu, you still there
<zniavre> hello
<zniavre> im comming again to know if somebody tried to customize the launcher please ? that is hardcoded as i m thinking ?
<Severian> zniavre, Are you talking about Unity?  What do you want to change?
<varun> hi,i am using natty alpha 3,i am facing issue with unity and compiz,maximize and minize,close buttons are missing,i did something in the compiz to enable animations,i messed up things with unity,help please
<varun> hi friends,help me out
<varun> problem with compiz and untiy,all the max,min,close buttons missing
<varun> any body there
<Severian> yes
<zniavre> severian > yes talking about unity , i wanted to change the launcher background
<Severian> varun, Yes.  You left too quickly.
<Severian> zniavre, I have customized, but not in that way
<Severian> varun, you have just experienced the joy that is Unity and Compiz.  Mine does that once or twice a day..  Fun, isn't it?
<zniavre> Severian,  what did you do please?
<Severian> reboot
<Severian> I also setup a second natty test machine where I don't use Unity.  It is much more pleasant to use.
<zniavre> :o)
<mongy> any possible ways of getting a panel applet in the panel in unity?  I need my netspeed applet in there...
<mungo{}0> morning everyone
<bittin> Hello there, do there exist any last.fm plugins for audacious?
<zniavre> bittin,  it is not scrobbler plugin?
<bittin> found the package i needed: audacious-plugins
<bittin> and plugins-extra
<zniavre> http://imgur.com/mL65G.png
<dart> got a really strange problem: whenever I install any new package from synaptic compiz crashes and restarts at the end of installation
<cg2916> i can't boot into linux, i get stuck on grub
<cg2916> anyone here?
<bittin> Hello, somone knows how to get audacious 2.3 to scrobble?
<cg2916> i'm stuck on grub
<cg2916> he
<cg2916> hey
<cg2916> i need some help
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<cg2916> i get stuck on the grub command line
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<zniavre> goodafternoon
<zniavre> any plugin to integrate audacious to sound-indicator please?
<duanedesign> zniavre: hello
<duanedesign> zniavre: someone has starting writing one
<duanedesign> zniavre:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious-plugins/+bug/658001
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 658001 in audacious-plugins (Ubuntu) "Audacious does not appear in the sound menu" [Wishlist,In progress]
<duanedesign> zniavre: looks like some of the functionality is waiting on bug 681994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 681994 in audacious (Ubuntu) "Audacious doesn't support the MPRIS 2.0 specification" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681994
<zniavre> duanedesign,  thank you
<zniavre> if you read well you can see on first link my nickname ... i already asked
<coz_> hey all
<bittin> hi
<duanedesign> zniavre: sorry, i did not read every comment of the two bug reports.
<duanedesign> .5
<kubu2> any idea why kaffeine can't play mpeg-4 when dragon an?
<kubu2> *can
<Hukka> Can anyone verify that resizing xterm doesn't work properly?
<Hukka> I can resize it only from the top and left sides, but if I enlargen it the created space is just black, even though underlying shell renders into it (for example a man page is cut off with the right side and bottom being just black)
<kubu2> could be display prob. try moving to another workspace and back..it's just not redrawing fast enough?
<Hukka> No, that's not it
<Hukka> Moving doesn't help
<Hukka> And the original area still updates
<Hukka> But anything that goes into the area that's larger than the original size, is not drawn
<kubu2> compiz prob?
<kubu2> disable compiz and see
<Hukka> Shouldn't it be under system, preferences, appearance?
<Hukka> Somehow I can't even find the desktop effects
<kubu2> just fired up vbox and xterm works for me
<kubu2> no compiz though
<kubu2> why can't you use the gnome term?
<kubu2> which is a lot better?
<Hukka> Because I'm debugging a rendering problem with vim, and seems like it doesn't like gnome-terminal
<kubu2> what? what is it in text that needs to be rendered?
<Hukka> In gnome-terminal I have a weird problem that happens especially when deleting text. Sometimes parts of the text are replaced with stuff like ^[OF
<Hukka> Scrolling that part out of the view and back shows the right text again
<Hukka> Doesn't seem to happen with xterm
<kubu2> seems to me you have bigger issue than vim
<Hukka> That issue is actually quite old, I just never had bothered to start looking into it
<kubu2> vim has nothing to do with displaying text
<Hukka> Well, it also has never happened with any other program
<Hukka> Only vim
<penguin42> Hukka: Is this gvim?
<Hukka> No
<alex_mayorga> bug 741385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 741385 in ubuntu-mono (Ubuntu) "icons in notification area are broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/741385
<penguin42> Hukka: Is the vim running on the local machine?
<Hukka> alex_mayorga: I see that for a short while when gnome is starting, but soon the real icons appear
<Hukka> penguin42: Yes
<alex_mayorga> Hukka: for me some remain broken, wifi, bluetooth, battery, keyboard layout
<penguin42> Hukka: Well the ^[OF are control codes; ^[OF is the one generated by the End button
<alex_mayorga> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1713430 has a screen capture of my problem
<alex_mayorga> how can one regenerate the icons?
<Hukka> penguin42: It's generated by vim, since I don't use End for example ever
<Hukka> in Vim I go to end of line with "A"
<penguin42> Hukka: OK, it might be one of the ANSI control sequences in the other direction as well then - not sure which; is $TERM set correctly?
<Hukka> I see other control chars too, but can't remember them off hand. ^[OF was what I got this morning, when I decided to look into the matter
<Hukka> penguin42: My TERM is xterm and COLORTERM gnome-terminal
<Hukka> I don't change it in .profile or .bash{rc,_profile}, so it comes from the system configuration
<penguin42> odd
<Hukka> And I also think it's related somehow to vim's syntax hilighting
<Hukka> Since just opening a new file and typing randomly works fine
<Hukka> I can't really reproduce it reliably
<Hukka> Someone from #vim recommended http://vim.pastey.net/116135
<Hukka> But anyway I'd like xterm to work too :)
<Hukka> So, how can I disable compiz now that it doesn't seem to be in preferences -> appearance anymore?
<Hukka> Since kubu2 said that his xterm works fine natty without compiz
<Karmic_Koala> can anyone help me to install freepbx on ubuntu 9.10 ????
<cg2916> when i boot ubuntu, i get stuck on the grub command line, can anybody help?
<kella> Anyone know how to get ubuntu to ignore a usb keyboard?
<liminal_> hello
<cg2916> kella: are you familiar with the command line and ppas?
<kella> ppas are those repositories on launchpad right? Yes, I'm familiar with the command line
<liminal_> Error: need a repository as argument
<liminal_> anyone know how I can fix this problem
<cg2916> kella: yup. hang on, let me findo ne
<cg2916> find one*
<liminal_> sudo apt-add-repository ppa: kernel-ppa/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-backport-natty linux-headers-generic-lts-backport-natty
<cg2916> kella: here, open this: https://launchpad.net/~william-channelxstream/+archive/ppa/+buildjob/800640/+files/pbxbuntu-freepbx_2.5.0-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 800640 not found
<kella> What is it?
<cg2916> it will open a package, i think it might open software center
<kella> Yes it does, but I don't see what a pbx has to do with a keyboard
<janisozaur> will natty include gcc 4.6?
<cg2916> keyboard?
<kella> ok, does anyone at least know where under /dev I would find a usb keyboard?
<cg2916> I am running Natty Alpha 3. I used Update Manager to install something (not sure what it was), then I restarted, but instead of listing all the kernels, it gave me a command line. I don't know what happened and how to use it. Help!
<kella> cg, do you have an install disc?
<cg2916> kella: i have an install usb drive
<kella> unless someone has a better idea, your best option might be to boot from the install drive, chroot into your install and dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<cg2916> kella: the problem is that i installed ubuntu 10.10 on the usb then upgraded to natty
<robin0800> Hukka, metacity --replace in alt f2
<kella> So ubuntu is installed on the USB key?
<cg2916> kella: yup
<Hukka> robin0800: Thanks
<Hukka> Yeah, removing compix fixes xterm
<kella> cg: It might still be as simple as reconfiguring grub
<Hukka> Heh, compiz went down fighting ("closed unpexpectedly")
<cg2916> kella: how, i can't get into ubuntu!
<robin0800> Hukka, thats a bug
<kella> So you're in windows right now?
<Hukka> Yeah
<cg2916> kella: vista
<gnomefreak> other than hook up the HDMI cable do i need to do anything to get HD?
<kella> hrm, it's too bad the people in #ubuntu would probably kick you out, all you need is the command to boot from grub, and I can't remember what it is
<gnomefreak> compiz is known to be crashing. there are a fefw bugs on it already including 1 or 2 from me but i saw a bunch
<cg2916> kella: i've looked up the commands, all of them don't work!!! mainly because i can't find the hd X,Y numbers
<kella> should be sd1,0 I think
<cg2916> kella: i have two hard drives, i put it on my secondary (not windows, but had some random files) what are those numbers?
<kella> hd a,b is drive A, partition B
<kella> so the first partition on 2nd drive should be 1,0
<cg2916> ok
<kella> except USB probably isn't listed along with the drives
<cg2916> kella: i'm not booting off usb
<kella> So why did you say you have ubuntu installed to USB?
<cg2916> kella: i used that to install ubuntu
<kella> argh
<gnomefreak> you installed it now you are booting using hard drive not USB?
 * gnomefreak sorry im working as fast as i can so i can go to store but it seems i am confused about the above
<phillyj> My built-in 5-in-1 card reader won't work anymore but it was working until update manager downloaded a bunch of files.
<phillyj> i tried lsusb and it is listed but when I put my x.D or SD card in their slots, the light don't turn on and nothing happens
<phillyj> aaaah, someone help, i can find my task bars with the programs, locations, etc
<phillyj> and when i minimize something, it disappears into the bottom, theres nothing there
<phillyj> i don't even know how to load up the console
<arand> phillyj: Console via ctrl+alt+t
<arand> phillyj: Are yo running unity? DO you have the unity launcher list?
<phillyj> unity
<phillyj> ?
<phillyj> i dont think so
<phillyj> i think i have to reboot
<phillyj> reinstall ubuntu
<mdkess> How can I show CPU use in the panel?
<bcurtiswx> Chromium event though i set it as default browser it's not.  Is there a workaround where I can get Ubuntu to see chromium as my default browser?
<mdkess> As a more general question, how do I control which icons are displayed on the top bar in Unity?
<bcurtiswx> nvm, im a retard
<germ86> hi
<bbordwell> Hello, I just ran an update-grub and it did not detect my main Ubuntu installation so I now have no option to boot to it. How can I recover it?
<mongy> I noticed it doesnt detect any of my other linux partitions either.  I just restored grub from a liveusb
<mongy> ugh, they went
<incorrect> oh time to upgrade my netbook to 11.04, i wonder if i will end up with a brick
 * penguin42 finds the menus in the top bar interesting - they save space, but they don't work well with sloppy focus - you have to navigate around other windows quite carefully
<incorrect> i hope you can add custom launchers to the side bar
<charlie-tca> incorrect: too low to work for a doorstop
<incorrect> charlie-tca, i guess more to the point it could make a nice paper weight
<charlie-tca> true enough
<charlie-tca> leave it on the clothes, it will act as an iron, too
<incorrect> could be useful
<penguin42> charlie-tca: It depends if you get can fan control or not
<charlie-tca> heh, I guess it does, at that.
<incorrect> what is the deal with the multiple desktops in a grid 2x2? can they be changed to 1x4 ?
<penguin42> incorrect: There doesn't seem to be any way to get to the desktop settings, I suspect you can edit them with gconf
<penguin42> ah there we go; took me 10 mins to figure out how to get to the boot menu on my eeepc - always does
<Daekdroom> incorrect, you can change them in ccsm
<Daekdroom> In General Options, last tab.
<incorrect> thanks
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Thanks!
<siegie> Hi, i can't start unity for some reason. In dmesg i get the following eror:  compiz segfault ...error 4 in libgdk-X11-2.0
<penguin42> bug
<incorrect> i guess ubuntu is no longer the flagship distro for gnome
<incorrect> oh i can see it now gubuntu?
<syn-ack> I found one thing about Natty that I don't like so far.
<syn-ack> I can't remove the pager from the launcher.
<syn-ack> rather the desktop switcher.
<incorrect> can you add custom launchers?
<syn-ack> yeah
<syn-ack> I can add and remove everyone of them except for the desktop switcher.
 * yofel tries to login to unity...
<syn-ack> Is the papercuts site up for Natty yet?
<incorrect> 1:05 till my netbook becomes a netbrick
 * penguin42 is just starting an installation on his netbook; the manual partitioning window doesn't fit
<Daekdroom> syn-ack, you can remove all desktops and leave only 1, then it'll disappear.
<yofel> nope, no luck, I ended up with: _usr_bin_akonadi_agent_launcher.1000.crash  _usr_bin_compiz.1000.crash  _usr_bin_review-notifier.1000.crash
<syn-ack> Daekdroom, Where are the desktop settings stored now? I haven't been able to find them
<Daekdroom> syn-ack, you can do it through CCSM.
<Daekdroom> "General Options"'s last tab
<yofel> how do I get a terminal in unity when compiz isn't running?
<incorrect> oh something must have upgrade the window manager library
<charlie-tca> yofel: ctrl+Alt+t won't open one?
<yofel> charlie-tca: not for me
<charlie-tca> alt+f2, gnome-terminal   ?
<yofel> alt+f2 didn't do anything either
<syn-ack> Daekdroom, Reading state information... Done
<syn-ack> E: Unable to locate package ccsm
<syn-ack> ;(
<yofel> syn-ack: compiz-config-settings-manager
<Daekdroom> It's not under that name, I believe
<Daekdroom> compizconfig-settingsmanager, I think
<Daekdroom> !info compizconfig-settingsmanager
<ubottu> Package compizconfig-settingsmanager does not exist in natty
<Daekdroom> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1181 kB, installed size 5756 kB
<yofel> errr yeah
<syn-ack> yeah, thanks. used the wrong keyword
<syn-ack> heh, well I crashed Compiz changing that setting. That was fun. :P
<syn-ack> Thanks for the lead on CCSM
<incorrect> 3 mins till brick mode, i am so excited
<graingert> what is the likleyhood that this will break: http://pastebin.com/ADqQ33fP
<graingert> incorrect, 3 mins till brick what?
<incorrect> well i upgraded my netbook
<incorrect> unity seems to have died during the upgrade
<graingert> re: my pastebin: upgrading from nvidia-173 to nvidia-current
<incorrect> so i am expecting it to be a netbrick soon
<graingert> incorrect, yes it will do
<graingert> incorrect, you need to choose the right desktop to login to at the gdm
<incorrect> ok
<graingert> and maybe install unity2D using the classic desktop
<incorrect> i am not fussy
<yofel> graingert: what card do you have?
<graingert> but if unity avec compiz-ness works then go fer it
<graingert> yofel, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<incorrect> 1 min
<yofel> current will work with that (at least it should)
<incorrect> i am so excited
<graingert> incorrect: drumroll
<graingert> hmm
<incorrect> this is a long 1 minute
<graingert> so should one install through this way if nvidia-current is not in jocky-gtk?
<graingert> -> yofel
<incorrect> i like that i will get my screen real estate back
<yofel> graingert: usually not, but current supports >=Geforce 6 I think, so it should be fine
<incorrect> i don't know why the trend for the last few years was for the OS to take up as much screen as possible
<yofel> without jockey you'll need to adjust your xorg.conf by hand, but if you upgrade from 173 to 270 that shouldn't be necessary
<graingert> incorrect, unity takes up about the same on my netbook
<graingert> yofel, hmm
<incorrect> graingert, not with the top menu/ gnome bar thingy merging
<incorrect> and if the silly side bar can go too
<graingert> incorrect, the sidebar disapears mostly
<incorrect> that will make me happy
<graingert> but in terms of pixels taken up by panels and that ubuntu unity 10.10 nbr is less than ubuntu classic
<incorrect> i dislike it,
<incorrect> well once you remove the bottom bar
<graingert> incorrect, not much to upgrade for in natty then...?
<graingert> incorrect, there is no bottom bar on unity
<incorrect> graingert, i am still on the last minute
<incorrect> i mean gnome classic
<graingert> oh you took the bottom bar off that?
<incorrect> gnome classic
<incorrect> but you still lose a lot for the menu bar at the top and the app title bar
<incorrect> i liked the way os7 used to do it
<penguin42> Natty still hangs my 1000ha on shutdown
<graingert> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Mac_OS_7_6_1.png
<graingert> ha!
<incorrect> yes unity is simliar
<yofel> hm, my 1000H doesn't hang, but my thinkpad takes over a minute to shutdown...
<penguin42> yofel: It's been suggested it's wireless related (sorry it's 1001ha)
<incorrect> moment of truth time
<incorrect> reboot! might see you in 5
<graingert> yofel, do you have it in the module blacklist for hibernation?
<yofel> graingert: sorry, I don't hibernate
<graingert> oh on shutdown
<graingert> phreaky
<incorrect> ah! sweet screen real estate
<incorrect> well no brick
<incorrect> yes unity is much better in 11.04
<incorrect> personally i expect the side bar to scroll automatically as i move the move to the top or bottom
<graingert> the unity launcher?
<graingert> yes
<graingert> although it's designed for touch inyourfaces
<incorrect> but this is pretty good
<incorrect> dual mode?
<graingert> define
<incorrect> desktop mode, touch mode
<incorrect> oh you don't mean touch screens?
<graingert> yeah ubuntu seem to be going for one mode
<incorrect> well does one mode suit all platforms?
<graingert> using the keyboard for no touchscreen
<graingert> and the panel for touch
<incorrect> ah
<incorrect> i see
<incorrect> i still expect it to scroll
<graingert> can one install unity on fedora or debian or any other non-ubuntu machine
<incorrect> as i move the mouse to the bottom or top
<graingert> what happens if you use the scroll wheel?
<incorrect> don't have one on my netbook
<graingert> (I have never filled it)
<graingert> but of course on a netbook I will
<graingert> hmm
<bjsnider> yofel, why was he using the 173?
<incorrect> you see the icons stretch out going off screen
<yofel> graingert: ^
<graingert> bjsnider, becuase I upgraded before nvidia-270 came out
<incorrect> so i think oh to reach them i should move the pointer down
<graingert> I thought they folded up
<incorrect> oh i can do it with the side touch thing
<incorrect> they move around
<graingert> side touch thing?
<zniavre> nvidia 173 can work really ?
<incorrect> the unity sidebar
<graingert> yeah been on it for 10.10...
<yofel> not that I know of
<yofel> graingert: but not in natty, right?
<graingert> yeah basically
<incorrect> well i can use the touch thing, but i didn't expect to use the wheel
<graingert> I have been on natty since alpha 1
<zniavre> yofel, thank you i should wrongly understand the discussion
<incorrect> ok the scroll needs to be faster
<graingert> zniavre, should you?
<yofel> graingert: and from when to when did you use 173?
<graingert> then till just now
<graingert> I'm using it but don't have it installed
<graingert> "oohee ooohee"
<yofel> graingert: then you should have had X hold back too
<incorrect> weird eclipse has a resize tab at the bottom right of the eclipse start screen
<graingert> I have had x held back
<graingert> I have yet to upgrade x either
<graingert> am just upgrading x now...
<graingert> along with the nvidia-current upgrade
<yofel> ok, that makes more sense
<graingert> as you saw from my pastebin
<graingert> "[+] 100% Successful
<graingert> "
<graingert> okay guys
<graingert> ubuntu current is now in jocky
<graingert> and I need to restart
<graingert> wish me lucks!
<incorrect> ok unity is better than gnome i like
<incorrect> got so much screen real estate back eclipse is nearly usable on a 9" screen
<incorrect> hang on, how did unity find my eclipse and apache directory studio install and make icons out of them?
<incorrect> oh dear compiz crashed and reloaded
<trism> that's weird, so did mine, just as you typed that
<incorrect> well empathy seems ok
<incorrect> when is the openvpn client going to be finished
<incorrect> why aren't the notifications clickable?
<Daekdroom> incorrect, the black boxes that float in the upper right?
<incorrect> yes
<yofel> if I remember the notify-osd specs right, clickable notifications are supposed to open a popup
<yofel> as the notifications beome transparent when you hover over them
<Daekdroom> Yeah. The transparency is for annoying as little as possible.
<incorrect> its weird, you expect to be able to click the notification taking you to whatever wanted you to take action on an event
<Daekdroom> I believe it's the exact opposite because they become transparent.
<Daekdroom> If they didn't...
<yofel> no, the notifications are information only
<yofel> and you can click *through* them
<incorrect> well i don't expect them to blur and go out of focus
<yofel> well, that's how notify-osd works
<incorrect> i don't see the logic with the blur
<yofel> you have the indicators if you wan to take an actual action
<Daekdroom> I don't see how better it'd be if you could click every notification that would show up.
<yofel> incorrect: it's so that you can access what's behind them
<yofel> as there's no way to click them away
<ali1234> that's how notifications used to work before notify-osd
<Daekdroom> Think about empathy/pidgin/xchat/etc spamming you with notifications.
<Daekdroom> It could make using maximized apps very difficult.
<yofel> ali1234: and how they still work in KDE here, which I actually prefer over notify-osd
<ali1234> it still spams you with notifications, you just can't click on them any more
#ubuntu+1 2011-03-27
<ali1234> which means you can't make them go away either
<penguin42> yofel: do you know if there is a way in KDE to get previews of workspaces as you switch between them?   Gnome's sliding workspace thing gives you a preview of them all and it's great when you forgot where you left a window
<incorrect> seems like you need an x to click them away
<ali1234> yeah
<yofel> penguin42: maybe, would have to search for it, ctrl+f8 will show all desktops too
<penguin42> yofel: Ooh that is nice - now if it would how that when I slid about between them its exactly what I want
<incorrect> i wonder if there will be keyboards made with an ubuntu logo rather than the windows key
<syn-ack> incorrect, Just buy the sticker that goes over the windows logo. :P
<Dr_Willis> incorrect:  ive seen them befor.. seen stickers you can replace the logos with also.
<incorrect> i would buy a official ubuntu keyboard
<syn-ack> incorrect, There happens to be one in the ubuntu store.
<syn-ack> It's like a Happy Hacker Keyboard.
<incorrect> ah
<platius> http://www.system76.com/article_info.php?articles_id=9     free stickers
<syn-ack> I've got like 8 of the "powered by" stickers that are in that pic
<syn-ack> I don't have the super key sticker tho
<robin0800> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718
<yofel> penguin42: ask in #kubuntu maybe, I can't find such a setting currently
<penguin42> will do
<IronHalik> hello
<IronHalik> what windows app should i use to boot natty a3 from usb? :>
<penguin42> IronHalik: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<IronHalik> universal usb installer wont work?
<penguin42> dunno
<IronHalik> ok thx
<IronHalik> ill try unetbootin
<kella> How do I disable the login sound?
<trism> kella: the sound after you log in? previously it was by unchecking GNOME Login Sound in Startup Applications, I can't check right now though
<kella> No, the sound gdm makes when it starts
<trism> kella: is there still a Login Screen option in the System Settings? that's where it used to be
<kella> The screen's still there, there's a checkbox but it's already unchecked
<lediable> is 11.04 working on an mobile phone like HTC... ?
<Dr_Willis> Phonbuntu!
<lediable> phonbuntu ?? i'll seeek on google :)
 * Dr_Willis just made that up.
<Dr_Willis> I doubt if you are going to be installing 11.04 on a phone any time real soon.
<lediable> a question of firmware or ?
<Dr_Willis> ARM cpu, limited power/memory, screen size...
<Dr_Willis> Plus what do the phone makers gain. :)
<lediable> http://www.guanabara.info/2008/12/colocaram-o-linux-no-iphone-d/
<Dr_Willis> I got terminal and irc, and other apps on my Android phone now.. not sure what i sould gain from a full ubuntu install on it.
<lediable> but i do not want an iphone... hum
<Dr_Willis> My biggest limit is i cant put a full keyboard onto the phone some how. :) Yet...
<lediable> yes android is maybe sufficient in fact... i'm on 1.5 .... i'm sad
<bbigras>  1.5? Arn't you tempted to root?
<lediable> yes
<lediable> but i'm too n00b for it :(
<lediable> i dont know if a have to re-firm the ware...
<bbigras> many of us are noob with flashing/bricking phones... you could check the xda forum, it must have guides for most models.
<lediable> ....firmware.... i'm only on linux plateform and can't communicate even with usb...
<lediable> xda forum... i seek :)
<bbigras> :)
<lediable> i'ts huge 8)
<bbigras> :D
<lediable> i'm on it....
<lediable> HTC Hero (its old but.... free of fees ;)
<lediable> i don't want to make a brik :(
<bbigras> I guess there's always risks. If I would be in your situation I personnaly would consider it but I would read a lot about it. I guess most bricks occurs when people think they figured it out without reading anything or only one guide on a blog. But don't feel presured to do it if you don't want to, only you can decide. It's your toy.
<lediable> i take the risk, as software engineer old-school.... :$
<lediable> i'm on usb... try to see htc as a device... is single as that ? :?
<lediable> not mounted... :( not in mount scope
<lediable> not single as it seem.... hum :/
<lediable> he want windows... i don't have it so.... sh...t
<bbigras> It seems that when you try the natty live cd and you choose French, the keyboard is set to azerty which is not really good for people from Québec. Who should I talk to about that?
<mdwright_laptop> How can I change the Unity size? It's massive on my 24" monitor
<Dr_Willis> Quebec french is differnt then from Other french?   :) perhaps theres a differnt langguage you should be using.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/unity-personalization-how-much-can-you-really-do/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<bbigras> :) We use qwerty (with special keys I guess), French uses azerty. So it's hard to type for us when the keyboard is wrong.
<mdwright_laptop> Dr_Willis: I actually knew a few quebecois who refused to speak french in front of some foreign exchange students from France, because of their (the quebecois students) accents. Nothing to do with the language itself, I suppose, though I know there are is a fair big of difference between the two.
<Dr_Willis> My sister is a french teacher. married a french pastry chef. :)
<Dr_Willis> both are now living in florida :P
<bbigras> lucky them. hot place with lots of pastries.
<Dr_Willis> So canadian french would perfer the  american keyboard layout?
<mdwright_laptop> Dr_Willis: Yeap, though the quebec gov. requires a special keyboard I believe
 * mdwright_laptop is a Canadian living in the US
<bbigras> We use the 'ca' layout French speaking Canadians.
<bbigras> We can choose it when we install Ubuntu but not when we try it.
<mdwright_laptop> Dr_Willis: Also, thanks for the link, but it only lets me change the icon size on the application bar (or whatever it's called). I'm actually looking to change the size of the dropdown that shows up when I click the ubuntu icon.
<Dr_Willis> Unity is still a work in progress.. :) im upgrading this box now to 11.04 - so ive not even tried it.
<mdwright_laptop> Gotcha. I mean, I knew it was a work in progress, I just figured there'd be a way to change font size that possibly wasn't in the graphical config
<Dr_Willis> Been testing out the latest JoliOS on another box. (or whatver its named now)   getting to be to many weird desktop layouts these days  :)
<Dr_Willis> gnome3, unity, android phones...
<Dr_Willis> Im waiting for GEOS to make a comeback next.
<mdwright_laptop> Haha
<mdwright_laptop> I'm going to be up to my ears in Android in just a couple months
<Dr_Willis> Im constantly trying to do 'things' in one desktop/os/ thats only in some of the other desktops...
<Dr_Willis> Im so used to how my Phone does the notifications - that i find my self trying to drag the top panel down to see  them on the pc... :)
<Dr_Willis> Joli lets me 'sync' installed apps across differnt pc's - which is a nice feature..   I can browse the android store and click and have apps install to my phone.... another neat feature..
<Dr_Willis> perhaps someday Ubuntu will borrow the best ideas from those.
<Dr_Willis> Actually I think i read somwewhere. the software center  - is supposed to do some sort of sync thing.. some time..
<mdwright_laptop> It really wouldn't be all that difficult I don't think
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. running the update-manager to upgrade to  11.04.. got kicked out of X back to GDM.. now .. its confused.. heh
<Dr_Willis> top is showing dpkg doing stuff.. so i guess i will let it sit in the background and run a bit.
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sagaci> is it just me or is there too much glow/shadow around non-maximised windows
<lediable> http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing.html
<lediable> finilly, that'swath i've found to do the job :/
<Dart> Is it possible to make an appindicator that can store and execute commands clipbaord style? This iwll solve my problems fro not having panel applets in natty.
<bpr> i'm thinking of adding a global hotkey that will allow the user to rate the currently playing song.
<bpr> what project should I branch to get started on that?
<AAA_awright> Is there some way to change editions, I can't find anything on doing so (as if anyone would ever want to do that!)
<trijntje> Hi all, will it be possible to change the order of the default items in the unity bar for natty?
<Mkaysi> trijntje: Right click item and choose remove (or add if you are adding item)
<trijntje> Mkaysi, I want to move the default 'applications' starter to the top for example, but its not possible to drag them
<Mkaysi> Weird. When my Natty was working it was possible.
<trijntje> you can move most, but the default ones (apps, places, workspace) cannot be moved
<cozziemoto> trijntje,  i find that here as well
<cozziemoto> applications and files and folders care interchangeble  but not moveable to the top
<cozziemoto> seems applications would be preferred at the top of the stack
<trijntje> yes, since thats also where you can trigger the bar to show when an application is full screen
<cozziemoto> trijntje,  exactly
<cozziemoto> trijntje,  of course , since I prefer cairo dock , I can just set thelauncher  to permanent autohide,
<trijntje> i'm not sure that bar is finished yet, I think they keep updating it
<cozziemoto> trijntje,  that does sound reasonable :)
<trijntje> cozziemoto, I have faith in the developers ;)
<cozziemoto> trijntje,  I do as well :)
<sagaci> in unity, where are icons read from that display on the left-hand dash?
<zniavre_> sagaci, /usr/share/unity/3   ?
<zniavre_> or/and /isr/share/unity/themes
<zniavre_> isu>usr*
<zniavre_> isr**
<zniavre_> (if you find the way to modify them .... i will be happy too
<sagaci> zniavre_, thanks for your help, it's just that I'd like to add/change the mplayer icon
<zniavre_> that is related to your icons theme i think
<sagaci> ahh ok, but then how do you add an icon for a specific application... matters are worse that it's primarily a cli application
<zniavre_> depends of the application some on /usr/share/pixmaps some other insire /your_icons_theme/apps
<zniavre_> inside *
<zniavre_> i do not know what is mplayer sorry
<sagaci> command line multimedia player
<varun_> hi friends,how to know,whether i am fully updated my system or not,other than going to update manager and clicking on check,i am trying the natty alpha 3
<sagaci> what was the address line for applications, something like applications://
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<sagaci> hi
<coz_> sagaci,  hey
<wompydompy> Hi, has anyone succesfully tried to establish a vpn (cisco) connection?
<cmyrland> Hi. Has anyone else noticed that the ubuntu-icons are gone? The only icon set that works on here is the default Gnome icon set.
<rocky> so on this new unity interface... i have dual displays and the "taskbar" is duplicated across both, anyway to remove the taskbar from the right display?
<cmyrland> by taskbar, du you mean the laucnher or the indicators in the top right corner?
<cmyrland> do
<cmyrland> *
<rocky> the grey bar along the top that has the task tray, etc
<rocky> also has the menu bar for the active window
<cmyrland> so it's duplicated on both screens? Do you use a "streched" desktop or use the 2nd monitor as a "standalone" desktop?
<rocky> stretched
<cmyrland> have you checked launchpad for bugs? Otherwise, report one
<rocky> is it a bug tho? i assumed it was just the standard behaviour to display the top grey bar on both displays
<kklimonda> actually I think it's a design decision
<rocky> i was just hoping there was a config option to turn one off
<rocky> preferably the secondary display
<kklimonda> this way we display the global menu on the same monitor the application is on.
<rocky> i see... the problem is when i try running a fullscreen opengl app on my secondary display (like i always did) then that app is shifted down because of the menubar which clips the bottom of the app's display a little
<kklimonda> well, this is a bug and it's worth reporting
<rocky> which issue tracker?
<kklimonda> launchpad
<rocky> well i meant which project on launchpad do i report the bug against
<kklimonda> ubuntu-bug unity will do the right thing
<rocky> thanks
<mongy> be nice to have a little tooltip when hovering over an 'app avavilable to install'
<mongy> saves running usc just to see what it is.
<rocky> i find it annoying that everytime i launch a new app, it opens as far right as possible hiding the launcher bar on the left so i have to move that window to get my launcher bar back
<penguin42> mongy: Yeh I agree - the names don't tell you much if you didn't know what the app was
<mongy> rocky, yeah, its silly that the only app I open is , say, gnome-terminal on my 1920x1080 screen and it thinks it a good idea to hide the launcher :)
<rocky> mongy: yeah i'm on a dual 1920x1080 setup so it's doubly annoying to me ;)
<mongy> I always end up setting up a lot of apps in place windows compiz plugin
<rocky> never used that one
<mongy> its not very intuitive tho
<mongy> its trial and error for me getting it to open where I want it
<mongy> be nice to be able to click the window when I position it and have it enter the values for me :)
<mongy> any idea if compiz window previews will ever work with minimised windows?
<mongy> I know its a problem to do.
<BluesKaj> rocky, right click in the titlebar of the app , choose advanced , special window settings , there you can choose it to remember the position and size etc
<BluesKaj> also sepcial applications settings or individual apps
<BluesKaj> or=for
<rocky> oh cool, thanks
<rocky> BluesKaj: i'm not seeing any "advanced" or any sort of items
<rocky> just minimize, maximize, etc
<mongy> me neither
<BluesKaj> rocky, right click in the space on the title bar
<BluesKaj> on the border part
<BluesKaj> maybe that doesn't work in gnome ...sorry
<rocky> i am, no difference... i think i'm not understanding where you're telling me to click lol
<rocky> heh
<BluesKaj> kde here
 * BluesKaj forgets most ppl use gnome ...NM'
<mongy> yeah I remember that from kde3.  its a bit much that gnome still doesnt have such a function.  oh well
<BluesKaj> bummer :(
<rocky> well this is the first time i've ever had such a need for such a feature... and really it's because of a "bug" (imho) that the initial window placement sucks
<BluesKaj> kde4.6 is rerally stable on natty , quite surprising actaully , very few probs , just a flash crash now and then
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Yeh, I can break the radeon drivers with it reliably, but I don't think that's KDE
<BluesKaj> well, some kde integration is required for most browsers , some flash probs could be related to it indirectly'
<penguin42> BluesKaj: Well the one I have is that if I play flash full screen and then shift workspace I can reliably screw the radeon driver quite badly
<BluesKaj> had flash crashes with FF , but none in chrome ...chrome doesn't integrate with ones desktop settings at all afaik
 * BluesKaj nods
<penguin42> so that one is KDE specific, and flash specific and radeon specific - but I'm fairly sure it's Radeon driver that's broken
<BluesKaj> penguin42, which radeon ?
<penguin42> BluesKaj: HD4350 / RV710
<BluesKaj> penguin42, is that the updated fglrx driver? Just curious
<penguin42> no, the open driver
<BluesKaj> ok
<phibxr> what is the purpose of the backlight colors in unity?
<phibxr> they seem a bit random to me. :P
<scarleo> Has anyone succeded in getting multi touch with ALPS touchpad working in Natty?
<coz_> hey all
<scarleo> I noticed there was much better multi touch with my synaptics anyway, two finger scrolling working great
<coz_> cool
<kubu2>  kaffeine can't but simple dragon can play mpeg-4?
<penguin42> dragon managed to play a .mp4 for me earlier
<kubu2> kaffeine can't but others can
<kubu2> do you know why not?
<kubu2> maverick kaffeine can play but looks like v1.1 in natty can't while vlc, dragon mplayer can.  don't understand
<kubu2> is this some copyright issues?
<Pici> Have you filed a bug?
<kubu2> I tried from konsole but there is no err msg.
<kubu2> if it's missing plugins/codec or not but then how could vlc, dragon can if they are missing?
<kubu2> is this because  kaffeine is no longer part of the default install?
<nerdshell> it's true that Unity will natively mount all Apple devices ?
<nerdshell> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<nerdshell> it's true that Unity will natively mount all Apple devices ?
<penguin42> nerdshell: I don't think unity has anything to do with it mounting Apple devices or not
<nerdshell> penguin42: unity is the new desktop manager no?
<nerdshell> !nautilus
<Daekdroom> Nope.
<Daekdroom> It's a desktop shell
<Daekdroom> Nautilus is still used.
<nerdshell> ah okay, so nautilus will natively mount apple devices or not?
<nerdshell> Daekdroom: what's the difference between desktop shell/manager ?
<nerdshell> !desktop shell
<nerdshell> !Nautilus
<akashm1990> I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 with Unity.
<akashm1990> Is there any way to get an "actual" desktop? one where I can put files/folders,etc?
<penguin42> akashm1990: You can log back into 'classic' gnome
<penguin42> akashm1990: Actually, I'm also in Unity (upgraded on 11.04) and it's still showing me folders on my desktop#
<akashm1990> penguin42, I Dont really want to get rid of unity, any way to upgrade it to the version on 11.04?
<penguin42> akashm1990: Well this channel is about 11.04 - so you could upgrade to 11.04; but remember it's still Beta and it may break horribly
<penguin42> pre-Beta
<penguin42> akashm1990: To be honest I'm not an expert on Unity either
<akashm1990> Thats why I'm not going to 11.04, but I was told to come here for unity help from #ubuntu
<BUGabundo> meh
<BUGabundo> daily CD is broken
<xxx> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<BUGabundo> netboot too :\
<penguin42> BUGabundo: How was it broken for you? Yesterdays managed to do two installs for me with a bit of a fight
<BUGabundo> lucky y
<BUGabundo> cd here stops on inicial boot
<penguin42> oh
<penguin42> only problems I had were GUI related
<BUGabundo> and netboot complains of broken packages
<BUGabundo> and syslog show a bad parse of natty
<SwedeMike> I installed from daily 6 hours ago and it worked.
<SwedeMike> amd64
<BUGabundo> SwedeMike: http://www.netboot.me/257001
<BUGabundo> using this
<BUGabundo> netboot.me to boot natty netboot image
<SwedeMike> well, no, I used the daily cd installed on a usb stick
<BUGabundo> yeah, tried USB too, but wouldn't boot :\
<SwedeMike> well, I tried using unetbootin onto a usb stick that already had earlier ubuntu installer on it, didn't work well (got a lot of scrolling text and dropped to busybox), but when I took a fresh usb stick it worked
<penguin42> SwedeMike: Me too, but I used 32bit
 * penguin42 cleaned his usb stick first
<BUGabundo> yeah
<BUGabundo> I even used SAFE flash on usb-creator
<Gulfstream> the alternative daily ISO from yesterday installed well for me.
<BUGabundo> sudo usb-creator-gtk -sni natty-desktop-amd64.iso
<Gulfstream> will adding the Unity daily PPA help test Ubuntu or Unity or both?
<dubbydubby> hey anyone i am having trouble, I am using the gnome interface i believe and when i compiz --replace the top of all windows disapear
<Gulfstream> dubbydubby: compiz --replace should make the tops of the windows reappear. Are you using Unity?
<dubbydubby> Gulfstream: not using unity figured it out, compiz is returning : Couldn't activate plugin 'opengl'
<Gulfstream> dubbydubby: maybe you should try 'metacity --replace'? I am not sure about that though. Maybe if one of the others could verify that it is safe.
<Daekdroom> metacity --replace kills unity
<ali1234> actually it kills compiz
<ali1234> which in this case isn't working anyway
<dubbydubby> problem is after i run any of the --replace commands my terminals become un-usable
<ali1234> yeah that will happen with no window manager
<Gulfstream> dubbydubby: that happened with me also. Maybe you should use 'alt + F2' to open a command
<ali1234> alt+f2 doesn't work with no window manager
<dubbydubby> back, had to restart :-/
<Gulfstream> dubbydubby: does it work now?
<dubbydubby> Gulfstream: I have to somehow re-enable opengl, but i have yet to research how, answer: no
<Gulfstream> maybe it is something that a re-install would fix. or maybe even updates.
<Gulfstream> has anyone been having problems installing .deb files using the Ubuntu Software Center? I can't install CrossOver or Skype.
<Gulfstream> I'm going to see if it works with GDebi
<phibxr> does the wine ppa work in natty yet?
<Gulfstream> phibxr: I think so
<Gulfstream> okay CrossOver and Skype appear to be installing properly with GDebi.
<nlsthzn> natty isn't enjoying any games wanting to go full screen is it?! :/
<phibxr> Gulfstream, there's a bug open for it with high priority.
<Gulfstream> phibxr: I think I might be subscribed to that one.
<phibxr> Gulfstream, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/software-center/+bug/712377/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 712377 in software-center (Ubuntu Natty) "Opening a known good *.deb with software centre, fails to install as lintian errors cannot be overidden" [High,Triaged]
<Gulfstream> I didn't see that one...
<twager> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto | The ATI and nVidia binary drivers may not currently be installable.
<mongy> radeon driver is a lot slower in natty than mav..
<mongy> usually reasonably smooth while watching tv and browsing net and a couple of other apps open...with compiz.  chugging a bit in natty
<frith> with ubuntu 2d what is with the bin at the bottom, it doesn't move with the other icons in the sidebar
<frith> other than the bin not scrolling unity 2d is better
<mongy> oo, didnt realise middleclick/rightclick maximise button did that
<RPG-Master> Anyone here having issues with transmission?
<ripps> Does anybody know what's wrong with Natty's libglib? It's giving me build errors in one of my ppa's
<ripps> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/67425492/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-i386.gmpc_0.20.95~bzr3252~31~4~natty1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<yofel> ripps: that's a multiarch package now, the correct path would be /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.la
<micahg> ripps: one of your libraries still has dependency_libs in its .la files, that needs to be emptied at build time (see Debian policy 10.2)
<micahg> ripps: sorry, dependent libraries
<micahg> ripps: it's libmpd, I can upload a fixed version later tonight
<BUGabundo> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BUGabundo> !info mysql
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in natty
<BUGabundo> !search mysql
<ubottu> Found: mythtv-mysql, lamp, xampp, mysql
<micahg> ripps: should I subscribe you to the bug so you know when it's fixed?
<Barridus> i heard ubuntu is consider/maybe doing? moving from x11 to another desktop engine, will that invalidate existing programs on the repos?
<ikonia> not going to happen for a long time
<Barridus> but will it?
<ikonia> who knows what the future will bring
<Barridus> i thought i read somewhere the two were not cross compatible
<Barridus> mainly just curious
<Omega> Barridus: You are talking about wayland, and it will not invalidate existing programs, X11 can run under wayland
<Barridus> ok cool thanks Omega
<ikonia> no promise it will happen
<ikonia> and if it does, it's a long way off
<syn-ack> I can't for Wayland
<syn-ack> from all I've read, it's still about a year or two off.
<syn-ack> which is just fine for me. I just can't wait to get rid of X
<ali1234> X11 apps can run under OS X too, but they are second class citizens - i just hope wayland won't do the same thing
 * yofel doesn't care much, he has nvidia and they don't plan to support wayland for years
<bjsnider> yofel, nouveau supports it right now
<yofel> that doesn't have usable acceleration currently and no vdpau, so I'm not really interested
<yofel> I'll see what the future will bring
<bjsnider> it has usable accel depending on your luck with the hardware
<yofel> well, I'm one of the unlucky ones
<RPG-Master> So, I'm the only one with Transmission problems?
<bjsnider> RPG-Master, there's an issue with the default blocklist code
<ripps> micahg: sorry I was away, I should be building my own libmpd package, using daily-build recipes, is there a fix I should be applying to my recipe
<ripps> or do I just need to rebuild it?
<micahg> ripps: well, rebuilding is the quick solution, but the real fix is to empty dependency_libs
<micahg> ripps: you can take the patch from what I upload if you like
<ripps> micahg: sure subscribe me to it :)
<ripps> what kind of patch is it? Is it only for the debian pacakging, or is it applied to the source? Because I could pass the patch to gmpc/libmpd's developer
<micahg> ripps: yep, just the debian packages
<micahg> *packaging
<micahg> ripps: I'll forward to Debian as well
<RPG-Master> bjsnider: Really? Let me try disabling it...
<bjsnider> or you could enter a valid blocklist url
<bjsnider> and you can visit the #transmission channel
<RPG-Master> I'll do that.
<RPG-Master> I just disabled the list and now I'm waiting...
<RPG-Master> FIXED!
<RPG-Master> bjsnider: Thanks so much man. :)
<yofel> does disk_io stats work for anyone in byobu?
<Arc> is there a method for upgrading a user directory to use the new gui after a reinstall, when /home is kept?
<trism> yofel: yeah it is bugged, readlink doesn't seem to output anything if the file isn't a symbolic link (I don't know if that it correct or not), if you add -f to readlink on line 32 of /usr/lib/byobu/disk_io it seems to work
<yofel> aaah, thanks!
<frith> will ff4 make it into 11.04?
<kklimonda> yes
<BUGabundo> its already
<BUGabundo> hey kklimonda
<kklimonda> o/ BUGabundo
<kklimonda> how are you?
<frith> i wasn't sure i still have ff4 from 10.10 installed
<frith> better purge that off
<BUGabundo> I love how pidgin allows me to change my avatar *everywhere*
<Daekdroom> BUGabundo, what?
<Pici> even on IRC!
<BUGabundo> eheh
<frith> can i move an icon in the sidebar
<mongy> yes
<frith> oh if you have a solid colour the desktop switcher looks weird if you have no windows on it
<frith> mongy, how?
<mongy> click, drag
<frith> that just drags everything
<mongy> click, drag around other icons.
<mongy> in a swirly fashion :)
<frith> err
<frith> why can't right click have a move option
<frith> now the sidebar is stuck there
<frith> oh well
<mongy> I dont get it.  Drag it out of the bar like you wanna trash it.
<mongy> but, keep hold of it, and move it
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-19
<MCR1> mkultra_: Thanks a lot ! :)
<MCR1> mkultra_: I need it for Precise - the source won't compile under Precise anymore :P - so your version of things will not work also... :'(
<glosoli> MCR1: just out of curiosity, why  do you want Emerald so bad ?
<MCR1> I want glow, I want transparency, I want a good-looking Ubuntu and I want my 6 buttons to shade/unshade sticky/unsticky rollup/down back on Precise like I had all my Linux versions before...
<glosoli> aah :)
<MCR1> gtk-window-decorator is not only ugly, but also lacks functionality big-time !
<MCR1> it is a really big regression (one of many I am experiencing at the moment) :P
<glosoli> MCR1: well that's what you think :)
<glosoli> MCR1: imho, emerald was the most hated thing for me ;D
<glosoli> I like minimalism
<MCR1> glosoli: no that's all facts...
<glosoli> it depends on person needs
<glosoli> In my point of view Mark is doing things in the way I like
<glosoli> :)
<glosoli> He wants to make Ubuntu Idiot-Proof operating system ;D
<MCR1> I cannot get what I need from gtk-win-decorator then (if you like to formulate it that way) ;)
<MCR1> taking away options from the user is not the Linux way and should not be - it should be about freedom of choice...
<haz3lnut> glosoli: when you make a system idiot proof, somone will invent a better idiot.
<glosoli> haz3lnut: well yes, but I see it as the only way going if you want to gain giant numbers of new users :)
<MCR1> idiot-proof should not mean "just for idiots" imho ;)
<haz3lnut> glosoli, MCR1 as long as I can still double click titlebar and make my window gently and smoothly roll up or down, I'm good with unity.
<MCR1> haz3lnut: how do you make it sticky or shade then ?
<haz3lnut> neither gnome shell nor kde 4.8 have that functionality.
<glosoli> MCR1: it doesn't mean that way :)
<haz3lnut> MCR1, sticky?
<glosoli> on the top he means ?
<MCR1> I do not care what others have - I want the new Unity with all options I had in 11.10
<MCR1> sticky = on all desktops
<glosoli> lol
<glosoli> you can
<MCR1> a chat window or movie player or radio controls for example
<glosoli> right click
<glosoli> "Always On Visible WorkSpace"
<glosoli> does that :)
<MCR1> I want it on all workspaces
<MCR1> Also I want an option to make a window stay on top of others
<MCR1> and I want buttons for that on my titlebar, which is glowing and transparent, has a nice font and an icon on it ;)
<MCR1> not that gtk last century stuff
<glosoli_> MCR1: my connection died
<glosoli_> if you written smth you may want to repaste it
<MCR1> LOL - and I just tried the "always on visible workspace" option (whatever this should mean ?) and it does not even work, but shows some other windows on the other workspaces then - total chaos :P
<Daekdroom> MCR1, it works ok for me.
<MCR1> I enabled it for Pidgin - switch the workspace and have chromium on the other one...
 * glosoli works here too.
<MCR1> when I enable such an option pidgin should be on all workspaces at the same time while the other windows should be untouched
<glosoli> !bung MCR1
<Daekdroom> Are you sure you activated it for the right window?
<glosoli> !bug MCR1
<glosoli> hmm ;D
<glosoli> wrong command again :/
<Daekdroom> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Daekdroom> ?
<MCR1> yes, just checked again
<glosoli> !bug Daekdroom
<glosoli> hmm
<Daekdroom> !bug | glosoli
<ubottu> glosoli: please see above
<Daekdroom> It's smart like that. But you have to use a |
<glosoli> Daekdroom: aaa forgot then :)
<glosoli> that''
<glosoli> 02:36 feeling tired
<MCR1> does definitely not work here
<MCR1> always on top works at least :)
<glosoli> are you on Main Mirror
<glosoli>  ?
<Daekdroom> It's working ok for me, really
<glosoli> Same here
<glosoli> He left
<MCR1> hehe, funny - move to another workspace made the Pidgin chatwindow disappear completely
<Daekdroom> It's in the limbo.
<MCR1> I have to admit that my compizconfig is highly individualized and I am using gnome3-ppa, so I do not know if I can easily blame Ubuntu ;)
<glosoli> You can blame yourself
<glosoli> easily :D
 * MCR1 is blaming himself for wanting to have the same functionality like in 11.10 in 12.04 as well:P
<glosoli> well as I said it works fo rme
<glosoli> works for Daek
<glosoli> So it's mainly because you having testing repos in testing os
<glosoli> :)
<Daekdroom> But that functionality didn't change.
<trippeh> Ok - managed to get toad fixed - somehow :P
<MCR1> thx for testing :)
<trippeh> But I broke Service manager. Bummer.
<Daekdroom> It's worth nothing, however, that until not long ago I often had trouble with compiz starting to mishandle windows.
<Daekdroom> Apparently fixed in 5.6
<haz3lnut> with all the crash errors, what'
<haz3lnut> what's the likelihood that 12.04 will be released on time?
<Daekdroom> High.
<Daekdroom> It seems to me it's exactly like any other release.
<glosoli> Canonical is so strict with release schedule
<glosoli> :/
<trippeh> Release on time, not when ready ;)
<trippeh> Usually its not too bad though
<trippeh> And the point releases are pretty good.
<haz3lnut> I'm not feeling too good about this.
<glosoli> haz3lnut: neither me
<Daekdroom> The whole purpose of the schedule is trying to get it ready when they want it to.
<trippeh> Can always skip the 12.4.0 ;)
<Daekdroom> i.e. FeatureFreeze, BetaFreeze etc are supposed to take care of that.
<haz3lnut> I'd be happier if they delayed 1 month to iron out bugs.
<log> Is there any way to figure out which packages are blocking updates to other ones?
<log> I've been presented with "partial upgrades" for about a week now.
<trippeh> haz3lnut: Wait for 12.4.1 then
<log> About 30 packages are greyed out.
<haz3lnut> I'm doing an update now.  We'll see if anything is better.
<haz3lnut> One would assume an LTS release would be rock solid.
<trippeh> Or just wait a month after release before installing it
<Daekdroom> Technically it's not a LTS release yet.
<haz3lnut> I know.
<log> pangolin, do you know?
<micahg> it's 3 months after release (until the .1 release) before upgrades to the last LTS are offered as prompted upgrades
<haz3lnut> but beta has so many crash/critical bugs, I don;t see how they get fixed in the next 30 days
<haz3lnut> I wish I was a more experienced programmer, I'd be mad at work helping out.
<pangolin> log, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should get those packages
<log> pangolin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859240 scares me, though. :P
<log> I should check each individual packages that is recommended to be removed, right?
<log> The following packages will be REMOVED: libgstfarsight0.10-0 libtelepathy-farsight0 python-farsight python-papyon telepathy-butterfly
<pangolin> log, there comes a time when testing a pre-release install that you need to just go for it.
<micahg> log: are you doing a dist-upgrade?
<log> Yes.
<pangolin> DO ET!
<log> Because I'm sick of these grayed out packages and "partial upgrade" prompts. :P
<micahg> right, telepathy-butterfly is no more, but if it's offering a partial upgrade, that's a bug
<log> Well, partial upgrade = sudo apt-get dist-upgrade.
<pangolin> you are probably going to get linux-image-* packages and it will replace a few other packages
<micahg> orly?
<log> Yeah.
<log> So I think it's trying to get me to remove obsolete packages.
<micahg> hmm, what is held back?
<Daekdroom> What does it want to remove?
<micahg> removal is fine on dist-upgrade
<log> <log> The following packages will be REMOVED: libgstfarsight0.10-0 libtelepathy-farsight0 python-farsight python-papyon telepathy-butterfly
<log> Nothing is held back.
<micahg> well, as long as it looks sane
<Daekdroom> Those seem fine to be removed.
<log> Okay.
<Daekdroom> There were some renaming around telepathy.
<Daekdroom> *was
<log> I'm assuming that, if they were dependencies, it would remove the main software as well.
<log> So I'm not too worried.
<Daekdroom> and as long as it doesn't remove any actual program, for example, empathy...
<log> I definitely didn't install those individually.
<Daekdroom> They're Empathy dependencies.
<log> Okay, I'm going for it. :P
<log> Wait, wait.
<log> It says that there are a ton of new packages to be installed.
<pangolin> with any luck you will still be here in 5-10 minutes
<Daekdroom> That is expected too.
<log> Including gnome-shell. I don't want gnome-shell. :(
<pangolin> log, hit enter and trust in me
<Daekdroom> You might try removing it afterwards to check what depends on it.
<log> Ok.
<pangolin> Did you do it?
<log> Doing it.
<pangolin> OMG I DON'T BELIEVE YOU DID IT
<pangolin> :P
<log> :P
<pangolin> hehe
<log> I SURVIVED!
<log> Rebooting.
<pangolin> we'll see
<Daekdroom> He has to come back so I'll know what depends on gnome-shell. :|
<pangolin> install apt-rdepends
<MCR1> he survived
<log> EVERYTHING'S BROKEN.
<log> /s
<Daekdroom> Really?
<pangolin> welcome back log
<log> pangolin: Oh hey. :P
<log> Daekdroom: Nah, jokes.
<glosoli> ;DD
<log> "The software on this computer is up to date"
<log> ftw
<log> First time I've seen that in a week.
<log> This + hybrid graphics fix = week made.
<log> I learned that Ubuntu was keeping my AMD card, rather than my Intel card, on all the time, so I found a fix to disable the AMD.
<pangolin> Daekdroom, http://paste.ubuntu.com/890093/ rdepends output for gnome-shell
<log> And now my laptop lasts 5.5 hours rather than 1.5 hours.
<log> It's wonderful.
<glosoli> log: Optimus ?
<log> No, AMD Catalyst.
<glosoli> log: which card ?
<log> Well, but I'm not using the Catalyst drivers.
<log> 6630M.
<log> It's a nice card, but I don't really need it in Ubuntu.
<glosoli> log: so you are switching to Intel integrated ?
<log> Yes.
<log> Discrete card is completely off now.
<glosoli> log: would you mind explaining me a bit more ?
<glosoli> log: I am not quite sure, but it seems like I have not Hybrid Graphics, but both Intel and ATI in my laptop
<log> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1917897 <-- Instructions for disabling hybrid graphics/the discrete card in Ubuntu.
<log> It's not my specific HP model, but it worked for me.
<Daekdroom> Oh damnit.
<glosoli> Hmm I am not sure if my ATI Mobility Radeon HD5730 1GB
<Daekdroom> I purged a PPA and apparently in order to do so, it'll break my system :(
<glosoli> is hybrid
<log> glosoli: Are you able to switch between it and the Intel card in Windows?
<log> (Using the AMD Catalyst Control Center?)
<glosoli> log: aaa, that's the answer, afaik no
<log> See, mine lets me switch between the AMD GPU and the integrated Intel GPU.
<log> One for gaming, one for power savings.
<glosoli> log: well I never tryed to get into AMD Catalyst in windows too much, I am now only Ubuntu
<log> I hardly do gaming, so I opt for the power savings. :P
<glosoli> Yep, I would like my lappie to last at college more than 2 hours
<log> glosoli: sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<log> What is the result?
<glosoli> no such file or dir
<log> Hmm, okay.
<log> I'm guessing you don't have switchable graphics, then. What's the model of your laptop?
<glosoli> Asus N61JA
 * log looks.
<glosoli> log: processor i5-450M that one is not listed in Asus website as I see
<log> glosoli: Yeah, no switchable graphics. :/
<glosoli> log: ah okay, anyway buying new one this year :)
<log> Nice, do you know which one yet?
<glosoli> well I will know after Ivy Bridge releases
<log> Ah. That's been delayed a lot.
<glosoli> was thinking of getting MacBook Pro for Dual Booting with Ubuntu and OS X
<log> Based on the past, there will be a large time gap between the Ivy Bridge release and Macs being equipped with IB. :P
<glosoli> that would make the best choice for me, as intend to be software developer :)
<glosoli> log: as I heard, in may
<glosoli> May"
<log> For the Ivy Bridge release?
<log> Or Macs with IB?
<trippeh> I'm looking forward to the asus zenbook ivy refresh, 1080p display down to 11,6" :-o
<trippeh> Drooooool
<log> trippeh: Ooh, nice.
<trippeh> IPS too
<log> Too small for me, though. :(
<glosoli> log: I am not sure, was reading that Apple is top priority for Intel now, as nVidia kepler was delayed
<trippeh> They do have a 13-something variant
<log> Oh, okay. Still a bit small.
<log> glosoli: Hmm, interesting.
<trippeh> I'm on a 1920x1200 17" 'laptop' now, heh :P
<glosoli> trippeh: yep, zenbooks look awesome
<log> trippeh: I have a 14.5", and it seems like a good size for me. A bit disappointed by the 1366x768 resolution, though. :/
<glosoli> log: for me macbook pro would be the best choice of ability to develop apps for ubuntu and os x :)
<log> glosoli: Or a Hackintosh. ;P
<glosoli> log: I have 16" with that reso... pity Asus
<glosoli> log: Hackintosh doesn't work good enough with laptops
<log> glosoli: Haha, that's painful for that size.
<log> Yeah, I tried it in the past. Not so great.
<glosoli> log: I want to be completely compatible with both Ubuntu and OS X
<log> Daekdroom: Any luck with your PPA issue?
<glosoli> log: Meanwhile if I wouldn't be a student And will be able to afford Personal Computer, hackintosh will work
<Daekdroom> I'm working on it.
<Daekdroom> Using synaptic to downgrade the packages, but if I do it in the wrong order, it'll try to remove the whole system.
<log> Daekdroom: Have you tried ppa-purge?
<log> It automatically downgrades stuff and removes the PPA.
<Daekdroom> Yes. It tried to break my system
<log> Oh. :(
<log> I don't like using PPAs for critical stuff. ;P
<log> Daekdroom: Let me know what happens. :)
<Daekdroom> The only thing I still have to revert now is gnome-keyring dependencies.
<Daekdroom> I think I'ma try to add the ppa again, and purge it before doing the upgrade to it
<tbruff13> can anyone help me with Kubuntu 12.04 and LTSP
<tbruff13> I am having issues
<tbruff13> I have been able to make LTSP work on the server
<log> tbruff13: Maybe some people in #ltsp would have experience with 12.04 and LTSP...?
<log> Just a suggestion.
<log> (In case nobody responds here.)
<Daekdroom> with LTSP they would have, for sure.
<Daekdroom> 12.04? Maybe.
<log> Daekdroom: Well, yes, the first part is a given. :P
<tbruff13> now whenever I boot a client it loads the gtk startup stuff (which is fine) and when i log in i see the log in sign stuff for Kubuntu and then a black screen and a cursor and that is it
<Daekdroom> Aaaalmost fixed it.
<Daekdroom> Now I must try and reinstall gwibber.
<Daekdroom> and done. :D
<glosoli> hmm :D
<Daekdroom> <3 synaptic
<glosoli> synaptic is like old trusted guy
<glosoli> ;D
<log> Daekdroom: You use Gwibber?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<log> Oh.
<log> I was trying to get rid of Gwibber for a long time.
<Daekdroom> But what bothers me most about having it removed is that it's a recommended package for ubuntu-desktop.
<Daekdroom> And I don't like to remove any of them.
<log> Then they removed it from the ubuntu-desktop dependencies.
<log> So I was happy.
<log> Oh.
<log> Wait, it's still recommended?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<Daekdroom> Just not a dependency
<Daekdroom> i.e. you can install ubuntu-desktop without it
<log> Ah.
<glosoli> Good Night :)
<mkultra_> my glx-dock's broke
<mkultra_> wont show icon stacks on some stacks upon boot
<log> mkultra_: Have you asked in #cairo-dock?
<mkultra_> no
<Fyodorovna> So anyone lost the crtl-alt-t=terminal?
<trippeh> Fyodorovna: yes, but only in gnome-shell.
<log> <trippeh> Fyodorovna: yes, but only in gnome-shell.
<tbruff13> Can anyone help me an application in Kubuntu 12.04 is trying to gain root access by running gksu I have gksu installed and the window pops up but when i enter the correct password it says it is incorrect
<pangolin> which application?
<tbruff13> Remastersys
<tbruff13> but i think i figured it out
<tbruff13> i changed mode from sudo to su
<tbruff13> nope it is still doing it
<tbruff13> ill reboot and see if it fixes it
<hakermania> Hello, I've find a very serious bug in 12.04. It actually has to do with losing focus when changing a wallpaper. This is how to reproduce: 1) Restart your system 2) Right click on desktop -> Change Desktop Backgeround
<hakermania> Background*
<hakermania> Then, select an image an notice that everything was OK.
<hakermania> (The image changed correctly)
<hakermania> Then, hit  'Windows Key' to open the dashboard
<hakermania> 4)Try selecting another wallpaper and notice that the focus of the window is being lost.
<hakermania> This is a file pointing out the bug : http://www.mediafire.com/?vdp11uph7vyyb5j
<hakermania> I filled a bug in gnome's bugzilla
<hakermania> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672375
<ubottu> Gnome bug 672375 in gsettings "Gsettings causes loss of focus" [Major,Unconfirmed]
<pepiko> hello
<WilsonBradley> Trying to figure out how to turn off Firewall in Ubuntu , to see if that is the problem..
<Tm_T> WilsonBradley: have you configured firewall?
<WilsonBradley> Dont know how
<Tm_T> WilsonBradley: then you most likely have none
<WilsonBradley> Something is not going through and wondering if the Ubuntu firewall was blocking it
<Tm_T> technically there is a firewall, but by default it doesn't block anything
<WilsonBradley> Some app/package install might have enabled it
<Tm_T> can't imagine what that could be
<Tm_T> but you can see your iptables rules by "sudo iptables -L" in the commandline
<topyli> i don't think we'd allow an app to fiddle with your firewall without you knowing
<Tm_T> topyli: indeed
<WilsonBradley> Thank you for the heads up.. and the command line
<WilsonBradley> For some reason my torrents arn't going through via Deluge
<topyli> don't torrents clients wiggle their way through pretty much any firewall anyway?
<WilsonBradley> Humm, in Deluge under network , when I click Test Port- it shows a Red !
<WilsonBradley> I also have UPnP enabled in Deluge and Router
<DropsOfSerenity> I play HoN and while playing there is a shortcut to use an item, it's a fullscreen game, and the shortcut is alt-q when i press alt, hud pops up, forcing the fullscreen application into windowed, then when hud closes, my application is left in windowed mode, how do I disable HUD in fullscreen applications?
<brendand> DropsOfSerenity, HUD should only be summoned by a tap. If you're holding ALT down and it's appearing then I'm not sure what's up - the behaviour for me is as I described
<brendand> DropsOfSerenity, maybe you're not really doing Alt+Q?
<brendand> rather Alt,Q
<DropsOfSerenity> brendand, sometimes I need to tap alt, anything, and yeah I am, all the shortcuts are assigned to alt-q alt-w alt-e etc. I use them all the time when hud is disabled or when on windows, also alt-click pings the map, which is something i cannot do also when hud is enabled.
<DropsOfSerenity> any shortcut in game requiring the alt key I cannot do when it's enabled, as it brings up hud
<DropsOfSerenity> brendand, this behavior is different, say in xchat or irssi, pressing alt-1 alt-2 changes tabs/windows and doesn't bring up hud
<DropsOfSerenity> same with firefox or any windowed application, it only seems to happen in fullscreen apps.
<brendand> is HoN free? maybe i can try..
<DropsOfSerenity> indeed, but it's a large download
<DropsOfSerenity> let me see if I can find a smaller app that has the same problem
<WilsonBradley> Trying to use Deluge . I have UpnP enabled on Router and Deluge, but still getting a Red! when clicking-check Port.. Is this normal behavior in Deluge?
<ironhalik> WilsonBradley: you could try setting the port manually
<DropsOfSerenity> brendand, I suppose the better solution for me at least, would be to find a way to disable HUD while preserving alt-tab
<DropsOfSerenity> once the HUD keystroke is disabled, i cannot use alt-tab
<DropsOfSerenity> setting it back to alt again, re-enables alt-tab as well
<ironhalik> DropsOfSerenity: yeah, theres a bug filed for that
<WilsonBradley> ironhalik , Maually in Deluge? I did that
<ironhalik> WilsonBradley: manually in your router
<DropsOfSerenity> ironhalik, do you have the link/ bug number?
<brendand> DropsOfSerenity, I don't even know what HoN stands for? I'll try and download it (don't worry, i've plenty of bandwidth) and see what happens. Just need to know what to search for :)
<ironhalik> bug #945816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 945816 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[regression] Changing the HUD shortcut disables all Alt-based combinations. And changing the Dash shortcut disables all Super-based shortcuts." [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/945816
<DropsOfSerenity> brendand, Heroes of Newerth, but it's ok, don't worry about it, it's kind of a specific maneuveur you have to do, I think I will just submit a bug report.
<DropsOfSerenity> ironhalik, hmm looks like fix committed, thank you.
<WilsonBradley> Ironhalik, yes. I did manual in both
<glosoli> Anyone had success installing QuickTime plugin for Chromium/Chrome ?
<KM0201> haven't tried, i didn't know chrome had a quicktime plugin for linux
<glosoli> I am not sure if it has
<glosoli> It is said that Chrome can use plugins from firefox dir
<KM0201> well, i dunno about that
<KM0201> i know some it can (flash)
<KM0201> not sure about QT though
<KM0201> curious what video are you trying to watch?
<KM0201> i'll check it see if it works for e
<KM0201> *me
<KM0201> as long as its not personal or porn
<glosoli> Willing to watch Apple's conference on how they will spend on that billions
<glosoli> ;D
<KM0201> lol
<KM0201> well, not all of it, but send me a link
<KM0201> i'm just upgrading my server right now, so i have time
<glosoli> http://goo.gl/2jQha
<KM0201> hmm, no joy here either
<glosoli> KM0201: was I PM'ing you are some other guy ? :D
<glosoli> I am not sure now ;D
<glosoli> just woke up
<KM0201> no, it was me..lol
<glosoli> doh :DD such a shame
<KM0201> hmm, not really sure on that one
<glosoli> KM0201: it was said that Medibuntu repo can help with w64codecs hmm didin't ;D
<KM0201> i;ve not used medibuntu in years
<glosoli> me too ;D
<KM0201> just use ubuntu-restricted-extras
<glosoli> After installing ubuntu restricted extras
<glosoli> my fonts in skype
<glosoli> became bold
<glosoli> :DD
<KM0201> i had a weird issue the other day, i installed vbox-ose, and it uninstalled skype as a conflicting package.,
<glosoli> It's a pity skype devs give not feedback about skypes future
<rye> glosoli: bug #744812
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 744812 in ubuntu-font-family-sources (Ubuntu Precise) "FontConfig/Qt stack choke on Ubuntu Medium font meta-data (No medium in Inkscape and too bold in Qt apps)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/744812
<rye> just fwif
<rye> fwiw
<glosoli> what's fwiw ?
<rye> glosoli: for whoever is wondering
<rye> or for what it is worth (i remember seeing this interpretation too)
<glosoli> rye: do you have proper font config at the moment ?
<rye> glosoli: no, i use the default; you can check whether it is only skype by e.g. running keepasx - another qt app
<glosoli> rye: http://www.part.lt/img/43716c2ff242beec69fe4889e6d3ffa2452.png  is this how default should look like  ?
<rye> but it is not skype only, removing medium ubuntu font will un-bold the applications, as was the workaround for previous releases
<rye> glosoli: yes, that's how it looks, why?
<glosoli> feels strange for that Sans 13
<glosoli> ah Sans 12
<glosoli> Ubuntu Mono 13
<thetinyjesus> hey so just confirming, running 12.04 beta 1 are the updates the same thing as updating to beta 2 once released?
<Pici> Yes.
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Pici> er.
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Pici> (sorry, still waking up)
<thetinyjesus> whats !final?
<Pici> Its a trigger for ubottu.
<thetinyjesus> how do you go about doing that, never done it
<KM0201> did you read it?
<KM0201> llol
<KM0201> it says exactly what to do to stay current
<Pici> « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade »  will keep you upgrade to the latest version of Precise
<thetinyjesus> i also do that, thats all !latest means? and are you saying i need to change my repositories to !latest?
<Pici> No. I used !latest accidentally.
<thetinyjesus> ohh okay
<KM0201> i can't wait till release, then i can put 12.04 server on my NAS, and stop upgrading (10.04 didn't recognize my NIC)
<Pici> I have a server here that I've been itching to upgrade too.
<thetinyjesus> for some reason, no distro recognizes my nvidia laptop graphics card
<thetinyjesus> it says "install additional drivers" and never actually gives me the 3d
<KM0201> i'm a gamer on upgrading my desktops/laptops... i'm not as proficient with the server OS, so i usually wait till final on it.
<thetinyjesus> anyone have clues on getting a nvidia 430m card working in linux properly
<KM0201> thetinyjesus: there were some issues w/ that card a while ago as i recall, but thats going from memory
<thetinyjesus> KM0201: yeah it works worse than my 6 year old laptop without a dedicated graphics card...
<thetinyjesus> and this laptop has an i5 idk whats up
<KM0201> obviously some sort of hardware issue.
<thetinyjesus> i spent more on a laptop with a nvidia card because everyone told me ATI were the only ones not really supported =/
<KM0201> i do kinda wish the server OS, broke away from sudo.
<glosoli> rye: what if I open QT Styles Configuration dialog to set different fonts, would it help  ?
<thetinyjesus> weirdest part is if you go to nvidia's site, they claim they have drivers for linux and the 430m card you would think they would work
<thetinyjesus> but only list it works with fedora, redhat and opensuse
<rye> glosoli: I don't know about this, sorry. Qt apps use Gtk engine to draw widgets when they are in Gnome, so if you select another theme (non-native one) and select different font it should work
<wcchandler> i'm looking to fire up the network manager gui thing from an ssh session, what's the binary called or located?  Nothing looks familiar with running find -name 'network'
<wcchandler> nm-connection-editor
<psypher246> hello all, does anyone know if anything has changed in the openvpn package, I am unable to generate client certificates, keep getting error: failed to update database,TXT_DB error number 2
<psypher246> suggestions online not helping
<Ian_Corne> anyone running 12.04 server?
<neure> hi
<neure> in Files / Unity / Ubuntu 12.04 beta1, I can't scroll with mouse wheel
<neure> should i be able to do that?
<brendand> neure, i can scroll
<neure> hmm
<neure> reason found: running ubuntu in vbox
<notify> any sign of startup notifications being fixed, or even discussed, for xubuntu 12.04 ? got the beta, fully updated it, still no busy cursor. and virtually no discussion of this anywhere ...
<will> hey guys. if you click on an application with multiple windows on the launcher, does it raise all of them, or just the most recent one?
<will> (most recently focussed one)
<notify> will: try it and see. afaik this is a channel for discussion of upcoming releases
<will> notify: i have tried it, and it raises all of them
<will> i'm trying to see if anyone else is having that problem too
<will> do you want to try it for me? :P
<will> the official stance by design is that it should only raise the most focussed, but right now it seems to raise all of them. does it do that for you? i'm trying to work out if it's a common bug so i can report it
<notify> will: you haven't said which variant you are using. i take it you mean vanilla ubuntu. i'm here to ask about issues in xubuntu ...
<will> i'm using ubuntu 12.04. anyone running unity with 12.04 here willing to help me test this?
<notify> that's better. vague is not very helpful. also might help if you said which app or apps were giving you unexpected results
<will> notify: you could help me more if you let me knew what happens in the situation i described. thanks for the advice though :P
<notify> will: i'm not running vanilla 12.04 with unity. or i would try it
<roasted> hello!
<notify> will: just so you know, gimp is notorious for not following regular wm hints and icccm stuff
<will> notify: it's actually occuring with every application, as far as i can tell
<will> the reason why i sounded so flustered just now is that i can find some pretty clear examples of john lea (on the design team) stating exactly what should happen but finding no bug reports relating to it
<notify> will: you still have not said which app or apps is giving you trouble. there aren't that many multi-window apps around, so maybe people could just play 20 questions :)
<will> i thought i was going a bit mad :P
<notify> design team of WHAT ?
<roasted> is .gvfs going to be permanently housed under .cache when 12.04 is released?
<will> notify: by multi window, i literally mean any application that has more than one instance - that could explain why we were misunderstanding eachother
<will> notify: unity design team
<Hiob10hiob> hi, i think i have found a bug, can you guys help me to report it?
<Hiob10hiob> i wanna start helping ubuntu
<will> for example, when running unity, if you have 5 terminal windows and firefox is focussed, clicking on the terminal icon on the unity launcher should only bring the most recent terminal window to the forefront. instead, what it actually does is cloud your screen with every terminal window you have open
<will> under xubuntu you don't have this problem due to each window having a seperate place on the task bar
<notify> right
<will> it's a surprisingly big usability problem which is why i was wondering if anyone else here had the problem
<philinux> will: does this explain it. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/introduction-to-task-switching-in-ubuntu.html Also ask in here > http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=412
<notify> will: are you sure that the terminals are seperate, and not children of a main terminal app ? ps axf to see
<will> philinux: not hugely - check this out to see what should be happening: http://design.canonical.com/2012/03/task-switching-in-ubuntu-and-a-introduction-to-the-spread/#comment-27356
<notify> will: what i think is happening for you, is that the main terminal app spawns sub-windows not seperate app windows
<notify> this is completely normal
<will> notify: i'm seeing multiple "bash"s that seem to be children of gnome-terminal
<notify> exactly
<notify> only one gnome-terminal tho
<notify> problem solved
<will> notify: unfortunately the same behaviour also occurs with gcalctool/calculator, and they're definitely not children of a parent calculator according to ps axf :(
<will> philinux: are you having the same problem? this is the bug report i created: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/959339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959339 in unity "clicking on launcher item raises all app windows, not just most recently focussed" [Undecided,New]
<philinux> will: I'm in 11.10 at the moment. i'll have a look later. Have you had a chat with the guys in the ubuntu+1 forum?
<will> philinux: i've not yet, but thanks for the link. :) i tried here first as it's more immediate. i'll try my hand at composing a thread after a cup of tea
<andreaxxx> hello! any workaround for bug #941989?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 941989 in gtk2-engines-oxygen (Ubuntu) "wrong textcolor in tooltip of gtk apps" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/941989
<Guest88190> hey, I keep getting errors about ubuntu-desktop when i do an update
<Guest88190> is there a known issue with the current update?
<Guest88190> Your system does not contain a ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or edubuntu-desktop package and it was not possible to detect which version of Ubuntu you are running.
<Guest88190> that's the error I get.
<notify> Guest88190: and is that correct ?
<Guest88190> No.
<Guest88190> I am running gnome + gnome shell.
<notify> dpkg --get-selections | grep desktop
<Guest88190> did it.
<Guest88190> ubuntu desktop is listed as installed
<notify> ok sounds like a bug then :)
<Guest88190> hah
<Guest88190> I'm getting all sorts of goofy errors since I went to +1, but only AFTER I updated past the beta
<Guest88190> how do I roll back to +1 beta 1 again?
<Pici> You don't.
<Guest88190> heha. okay then
<notify> Guest88190: if you can't go forward or back, try a nightly build
<neure> which fonts are used on ubuntu desktop ?
<Guest88190> well, I wouldn't mind going back to 12.04 beta 1
<Guest88190> neure, me?
<Pici> The beta just represents the archives at a specific point in time .
<Guest88190> well there are 7 updates being 'kept back' and I wouldn't mind resolving that as well.
<Guest88190> but the ubuntu-desktop issue apparently is what is holding me back
<notify> ditch ubuntu-desktop, do the upgrade, add it back in is one idea
<philinux> Guest88190: have you tried dist-upgrade
<Guest88190> I have not.
<Guest88190> notify, that might be the trick.
<Guest88190> that will be interesting, that's for sure.
<philinux> Guest88190: try it but dont just hit Y see what it wants to do
<Guest88190> yea, im looking. let me past it in, it's short
<Guest88190> linux-headers-3.2.0-19 linux-headers-3.2.0-19-generic linux-image-3.2.0-19-generic - NEW
<Guest88190> Upgraded : libunity-2d-private0 linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<philinux> Guest88190: Wait i'm in my chroot brb
<philinux> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade >  gives this which is a no no
<philinux> The following packages will be REMOVED
<philinux>   ubuntu-desktop unity-2d unity-2d-launcher unity-2d-panel unity-2d-places unity-2d-shell unity-2d-spread
<philinux> The following packages will be upgraded:
<philinux>   evince evince-common ghostscript ghostscript-cups ghostscript-x indicator-appmenu libevince3-3 libgs9 libgs9-common
<philinux>   libmetacity-private0 libqt4-dbus libqt4-declarative libqt4-designer libqt4-help libqt4-network libqt4-opengl libqt4-script
<philinux>   libqt4-scripttools libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libqt4-sql-sqlite libqt4-svg libqt4-test libqt4-xml libqt4-xmlpatterns
<philinux>   libqtcore4 libqtgui4 libunity-2d-private0 metacity metacity-common openssh-client qdbus ssh-askpass-gnome
<philinux> 33 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 7 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<philinux> Guest88190: I'll wait a few hours and try again
<Guest88190> you're saying I should wait?
<philinux> YES
<Guest88190> what do you think the issue is ?
<notify> andreaxxx: i know that .gtkrc* are deprecated these days with gtk3. could be your colour chooser is (mistakenly) creating them
<neure> is there something like Gnome Tweak in 12.04 ?
<neure> i dont know how to change my fonts
<Guest88190> should be in the settings
<philinux> The packages are in a flux. Simple not ready to upgrade yet
<bazhang> !find gnome-tweak
<Guest88190> I see.
<ubottu> Found: gnome-tweak-tool
<Guest88190> odd that it's already being pushed for upgrade then?
<neure> funny that it isnt installed by default :/
<philinux> Guest88190: No packages are loaded but at times not all are complete. Welcome to testing ;0
<Guest88190> haha yea. just figured it wouldn't be under the 'stable' tag
<neure> and software center simply calls it "Advanced Settings"
<Guest88190> I'm not using proposed or w/e
<neure> can i somehow change the default orange color?
<philinux> neure: That because peeps have borked there system messing with fonts
<Guest88190> system settings should allow you to change all the colors and fonts.
<philinux> Guest88190: You cant change fonts from system settings either as above or myunity I think
<neure> well it doesnt have anything at all on fonts
<neure> neither do i see a way to select myself the orange color
<neure> i suppose that color is part of theme
<philinux> neure: Type twaek in the dash >Advanced settings > Fonts
<philinux> Tweak
<will> Guest88190: i get partial upgrades offered all the time. if you just wait it usually solves itself
<neure> philinux: i got it now but i had to install itr first
<neure> is there anything that lets you edit themes?
<notify> now you are all awake and lively, any movement on the missing-in-action xubuntu startup notifications ?
<Guest88190> yea, i got a partial upgrade message when I tried with the update manager. In the CL though it doesn't mention anything about partial
<will> Guest88190: are you using 12.04 with unity?
 * Guest88190 wishes they'd go to gnome shell fully
<will> ah i guess not :P
<Guest88190> im on gnome shell
<Guest88190> haha
<will> i'm trying to corrall an unsuspecting victim into testing something for me
<Guest88190> haha. yeaaa...uh, probably couldn't help you on this machine :)
<will> worth a try. :P
<philinux> Always keep an eye here guys >http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1943363
<glosoli> will: what do you want to test ?
<notify> andreaxxx: i know that .gtkrc* are deprecated these days with gtk3. could be your colour chooser is (mistakenly) creating them
<will> glosoli: i'm wanting to see if window raising behaviour when clicking on launcher icons is raising all windows of an application or just the last, most recently focussed one
<glosoli> will: the last one if multiple instances were used, how it works for me, or shows everyone if they all are at the same workspace
<philinux> Never do a partial with update mangler
<will> glosoli: you'll have to clarify... this is a single click, right? not with the spread
<notify> update mangler. epic :)
<glosoli> will: single click hmm
<philinux> notify:  It only has this title during testing ;)
<Guest88190> well when I use update mangler i get the partial update nonsense. Through CLI I just get kept back chatter
<will> glosoli: a single click should only raise a single window of an application with multiple instances
<philinux> I've just done a normal update upgrade in chroot and these are kept back which is normal. The following packages have been kept back:
<philinux>   libunity-2d-private0 unity-2d-panel unity-2d-shell unity-2d-spread
<glosoli> will: I like that it shows every windows of application :)
<Guest88190> i had 7 held back
<glosoli> will: but only on the current workspace it shows
<will> glosoli: that's happening for you, right? it's happening for me too, but it's a bug
<glosoli> will: I kinda like this bug :DD
<will> glosoli: i'm not sure that hugely matters, though i'm glad you confirmed it for me :)
<glosoli> will: np :)
<will> glosoli: out of curiosity, why do you like it? i find it quite annoyin
<notify> people with 5 terminal windows open deserve to have their desktop inundated, if you ask me
<glosoli> will: dunno, just felt like so, although it doesn't matter for me :D Mostly using tabs in most apps. hmm one thign I get, Max Min Close buttons for maximized windows are not in right position and while doing Super+S if Unity Launcher is always shown, having that free pixels which are not used, so they could be cut somehow
<notify> gnome-terminal even has tabs, for crying out loud
<glosoli> yep :>
<glosoli> And you can even set title for tab :>
<will> notify: the scenario where it gets me is where i am programming with say, gedit. i have 3 or so firefox windows open behind the gedit window, but i'm only interested in having one of those firefox windows to refer back to (an article on the latest such and such with the whatsit)
<will> i click on the firefox icon to bring up my article, but now i have to get rid of all the extra FF windows that are brought up with it
<will> (replace firefox with any other program that you might want to refer back to - a calculator for example)
<notify> will: yes that would be a total nightmare. but you could always use tabs in firefox, as an interim hack
<will> notify: yeah, you're right on both counts. it doesn't work for something that doesn't support tabs, though
<philinux> will: here's a workaround for you. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/unity-window-quicklists.html
<will> (and tabs are a bit iffy anyway, as they're sort of a hack to deal with over crowded window task bars anyway)
<will> philinux: i actually just found that before posting my bug report, but thanks. :) the main reason i asked here was because i couldn't find anyone but me and apparently alan bell who was finding this awkward)
<gain_> hi all
<roasted> hello!
<roasted> Does anybody know if .gvfs will be located in .cache when 12.04 is officially released?
<philinux> roasted: It's on it's own at the mo and we are past feature freeze
<roasted> philinux: reason I ask is I previously would use rsync and --exclude=.gvfs, but I noticed in 12.04 its in .cache/gvfs. I just was curious if anybody knew so I could alter my script accordingly.
<roasted> philinux: then again, I noticed the -x flag in the rsync man page, citing "do not cross file system boundaries." I'm going to test and see if -x would take care of the need for --exclude=.gvfs anyway, since it would cite do not cross file system boundaries and gvfs is a virtual file system...
<roasted> but I'm not sure, and nobody else seem sto know definitively if -x does that exact thing. imagine that? :P
<roasted> maybe our hero ActionParsnip would know?
<philinux> roasted: Thats gvfs not .gvfs
<roasted> philinux: .gvfs is what it is now, in /home/user. gvfs is simply within .cache now in 12.04.
<roasted> still hidden, just 1 dir lower
<philinux> I've got /home/user/.gvfs and /home/user/.cache/gvfs
<ActionParsnip> sup
<roasted> lost connection
<roasted> I do not have .gvfs, just .cache/gvfs
<notify> same here
<roasted> if -x will negate the need to worry about exclude tags for .gvfs, I'd like to do that.
<roasted> half day today, I'm heading home here in a few, so I'll get to test it out myself
<Ian_Corne> it does what it says roasted
<imark> anyone on precise got cinnamon working recently?
<ActionParsnip> cinammon isn't support here
<roothorick> I'm getting the ubuntu-desktop error from update manager again. Do I just wait it out again?
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: what's the error?
<roothorick> I get two
<roothorick> hold on, I'm upgrading partially from the terminal atm
<ActionParsnip> roothorick: can you pastebin the text please
<roothorick> hold on, will you? I have a partial upgrade running in a terminal
<ActionParsnip> sure
<ActionParsnip> i'm here about another 3 hours :D
<imark> i know, just canvassing opinions from other precise users, i can get it to work on 11.10 but not on 12.04
<philinux> ActionParsnip: From a chroot update && upgrade > The following packages have been kept back:
<philinux>   libgnome-desktop-3-2 libunity-2d-private0 unity-2d-panel unity-2d-shell unity-2d-spread
<philinux> dist-upgrade wants to remove ubuntu-desktop etc
<ActionParsnip> philinux: you can remove ubuntu-desktop, it's a hollow metapackage
<philinux> ActionParsnip: usual waiting game for the repos > The following packages will be REMOVED
<philinux>   ubuntu-desktop unity-2d unity-2d-launcher unity-2d-panel unity-2d-places unity-2d-shell unity-2d-spread
<ActionParsnip> philinux: are there bugs reported?
<philinux> ActionParsnip: I've seen this before just normal for testing
<topyli> just don't upgrade right now
<will> ActionParsnip: you using unity? what do you think of this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/959339  :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959339 in unity (Ubuntu) "clicking on launcher item raises all app windows, not just most recently focussed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ActionParsnip> will: yeah unity here to test
<ActionParsnip> will: freaky
<topyli> heh, someone has a pet peeve today :)
<will> topyli: you bet. :P it's annoyed me for a little while so today i decided to persue it. and i know ActionParsnip is geek enough to be interested :P
<ActionParsnip> let me see..
<ActionParsnip> can't say I've used multiple windows of the same app. I use tabs
<will> ActionParsnip: must be just me then. what about things like the calculator?
<topyli> in gnome-shell, the last active window is focused
<topyli> shell users aren't really supposed to minimize windows, so that's (at least theoretically) not a problem
<ActionParsnip> will: duckduckgo does taht, there is also a Unity thing for that :)
<notify> i think he left
<will> whoops. crashed my computer. back now
<topyli> if i *do* minimize a few terminals, the last active is restored
<will> does anyone get a corrupted screen full of old video memory when logging into ubuntu 12.04 using unity greeter/lightdm?
<topyli> but this is shell, i'm just comparing for reference :)
<ActionParsnip> topyli: does it happen as a fresh user?
<topyli> how fresh do you want? it's a clean precise installation, installed at around alpha2
<ActionParsnip> topyli: ahh i see, should be ok then. wortha try just for kicks
<notify> ActionParsnip: you seem to know which side is up, so i was just wondering about missing startup notifications on xubuntu 12.04. heard any talk ?
<topyli> ActionParsnip: shell and unity window management are in no way connected though. i'm just reporting how it's designed on the other side :)
<ActionParsnip> notify: how do you mean 'which side is up'?
<ActionParsnip> topyli: gotcha
<notify> ActionParsnip: it means you know or appear to know what you are talking about. british idiomatic phrase
<philinux> ActionParsnip: kaziweb is #ubuntu needs a kick
<philinux> He left anyway
<ActionParsnip> I'm not an op
<philinux> ActionParsnip: who is there. I can take ops in a couple of channels but not that one
<Pici> philinux: drop in #ubuntu-ops next time to report something like that.
<ljt> is there any reason why 12.04 beta 1 alternate iso is missing the /casper directory? It means I can't easily boot it loopback from my usb key :(
<MechanisM> hello my unity launcher not showing up when I select autohide or dodge active window
<MechanisM> I don't like that unity launcher always using so much space on left
<MechanisM> I need full size of my screen
<MechanisM> autohide not working
<ljt> press windows key?
<MechanisM> even if icons size is 32px - I'm still don't like permanent unity.
<MechanisM> I wanted like earlier
<MechanisM> move mouse on right and it appears
<MechanisM> on left*
<MechanisM> ljt windows key works but as I see in settings it's should appear when I move mouse on right
<MechanisM> on left* =(
<ljt> I can't remember how I set mine up, but mine autohides
<ljt> to make it appear, I have to put my mouse arrow to the top left, then swipe down
<ljt> MechanisM: any luck trying top left corner?
<trism> MechanisM: did you set it to autohide in System Settings/Appearance/Behavior?
<MechanisM> trism yep, ljt sometimes works both wariants
<MechanisM> variants*
<MechanisM> sometimes works but sometimes I need to move mouse on left again and back and again to get it working.. very laggy
<MechanisM> btw if my cursor is close to left and I'm moving to edge - launcher doesn't appear, but when I move way right 500-700px and back to left edge then it okay.
<trism> MechanisM: oh I see, it seems to have some sort of gravity now, I need to really whack it to make it pop up, hmm
<MechanisM> If you're developer and have TeamViewer I can show you
<MechanisM> trism^
<trism> MechanisM: I am not a unity developer, so wouldn't help much, plus I think I see what you are talking about anyway
<MechanisM> okay
<trism> MechanisM: may be some setting in ccsm to tweak it a bit, I'll take a look
<MechanisM> I mean unity launcher appears on;y if it was long distance between mouse start and left edge.
<MechanisM> If i'm starting to move mouse from 100-300 px from left to left edge - unity launcher don't appears
<philinux> You can change that with Myunity I think
<philinux> Or ccsm
<ljt> sounds like a new feature to prevent accidental menu opening
<MechanisM> I tried myunity, ubuntu tweak and other things - no luck
<trism> MechanisM: I don't think it is distance so much as speed of approach, kind of reminds me of the resistance when moving between monitors in a dual screen unity setup
<MechanisM> I see some shadow appears in that time. but launcher don't appears
<MechanisM> some blur or shadow on left
<trism> MechanisM: yeah I see the same thing
<MechanisM> so now you now what I mean
<MechanisM> I hope you can expalin it to devs in better english than mine lol
<MechanisM> btw ubntu xx.04 always released on 26 of april? or only this year?
<MechanisM> my birthday on 26 of april. will be nice present from ubuntu lol.
<philinux> MechanisM: I've got the launcher set to never hide ;)
<MechanisM> how?
<trism> MechanisM: found it, in ccsm go to unity/experimental and set launcher reveal pressure to a lower value
<blair> in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apr/+bug/957727, James Page said "Looking at the upstream changelog this should not need a FFe as its bugfixes only."  What is a FFe?
<MechanisM> I want like it was in ubuntu 11.10 just hide under active vindow but appear if i move mouse on left
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 957727 in apr (Ubuntu) "apr: update to 1.4.6 to fix svn fsfs repository corruption" [Undecided,New]
<trism> MechanisM: at 1 it pops right up immediately
<MechanisM> ok, hold on
<trism> MechanisM: seems to be set to 20 by default which makes it tougher, although if you drag you mouse to the edge, stop and then continue dragging a bit it seems to pop up even with the higher pressure
<philinux> MechanisM: I think this will still work on 12.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/37083/how-can-i-change-the-unity-launcher-delay
<philinux> scroll down for 11.10 settings that should work with 12.04
<philinux> ignore too much coffe
<trism> it is there, just gotta scroll a bit lower to the 12.04 & Unity answer
<MechanisM> ohh great now it's works like a charm
<MechanisM> thanxx guys!!
<philinux> trism: I didn't scroll far enough lol
<philinux> It's all coming together nicely eh what
<MechanisM> which browser you using? if chromium - did you noticed that chromium-daily ppa is not maintained anymore? last release in january version 18+ while today is march and version is 19+
<MechanisM> I bet all chromium repos not maintained.
<sandGorgon> anyone know how to configure Unity's alt-tab switcher to show all windows (and not just groups). I know that CCSM's static switcher allows that, but I'd rather do it in Unity itself.
<ActionParsnip> sandGorgon: the alt-tab behavoiur is managed by compiz, so ccsm is where to configure it
<MechanisM> also wanted to say if I'm in ubuntu and install xubuntu-desktop - I'm able to choose xubuntu session while login. but after this, when I login back to ubuntu(unity) I'm visually see conflicts in indicators on top right
<MechanisM> like war of xfce indicators with unity ones
<MechanisM> and always xfce wins. so I'm need to run unity --replace to fix it.
<sandGorgon> ActionParsnip, I understand - what I meant was that I needed to use "Static Application Switcher" instead of the Unity plugin provided one to make this happen. I am gonna be responsible to deploy ubuntu 12.04 on a lot of machines (up from 10.04) and I really dont want to do the painful way of configuring CCSM using a million clicks. Any simple way of automating this ?
<MechanisM> even after I removed all xfce installed apps and session etc - it's still appears =(
<will> MechanisM: have you removed *all* of the xfce related stuff?
<MechanisM> will yep
<ActionParsnip> sandGorgon: could work out the CLI way, or make an image of the system with that setting and then use that as the installed thing
<neyder_> hi there!
<trism> neyder_: hello again, seems edubuntu-desktop depends on ubuntu-desktop so my guess is you have unity-greeter, the greeter-hide-users=true option should work in that case if you added it to the appropriate file
<trism> neyder_: there is also a new option if you are up to date, greeter-show-manual-login=true which will just show the login button in addition to the users
<trism> neyder_: can you pastebin your /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf file?
<neyder_> yes!
<neyder_> trism, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/891161/
<neyder_> if i set greeter-hide-user=true it only shows gues session
<neyder_> if it is no set, as users.conf doesn't work, hidden-users=[balblabal] shows all the users
<trism> neyder_: oh I see what you mean, that's new
<trism> neyder_: try including greeter-show-manual-login=true in addition to greeter-hide-users=true (about to test it myself)
<neyder_> ok
<trism> neyder_: yeah fixes it here
<neyder_> it works to show a new item that says login
<neyder_> (itś in spanish so, sorry if i can tell the right word)
<trism> yes it says login in english here as well
<neyder_> but im thinking, it's not a good solution, i'm a teacher and I have installed 50 +  edubuntu 12.04 worksations (i know it's in beta1) and to give all the user to pur prim_4to_a (or something like) isn a good idea
<neyder_> as a user, i mean
<trism> neyder_: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<neyder_> is there a way to hide some users as i want in users.conf ?
<neyder_> to hide " prim_3ro_a prim_3ro_b prim_4to_a prim_4to_b prim_5to_a prim_5to_b sec_4to_b sec_5to_b" users
<trism> neyder_: I am not entirely sure how, since users.conf is ignored when using accountsservice, I will try to figure it out
<neyder_> and show all the others
<neyder_> ok ill put that line in lightdm.conf
<neyder_> an here we go!
<neyder_> nope it doesn work
<bipolar> Does anyone know what documentation I should be using to set up preseeding for 12.04? I have a pxe install up and running for 11.04, but the option I am using there don't configure apt properly. I use apt-cacher-ng and the install ends up using gb.archive.ubuntu.org instead of my local server. Here is my 11.04 preseed file: http://pastebin.com/ha95GkEw
<neyder_> bipolar will work very well 11.10
<neyder_> i have used it and worked very good
<bipolar> I'm following 12.04 to roll out for workstations.
<trism> neyder_: hmm, bug 857651 doesn't give me much hope of getting this working with accountsservice...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 857651 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Unable to hide users from login screen / user switcher" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/857651
<bipolar> If there is some bug in the installer, I'd like to find it so it can be corrected before the LTS release.
<neyder_> bipolar, my very pressed file http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/891178/
<neyder_> wll part of it
 * neyder_ has a very bad orthography ause he is spanish speaker :-P
<bipolar> neyder_, no problem.
<bipolar> neyder_, have you tried it with 12.04?
<neyder_> i have installed many machines wiht 12.04
<neyder_> i making an early deployement in my school, and i will no wait until stable release. (i know is so crazy)
<neyder_> but i've not used a different port than :80
<neyder_> it was an offline installation too
<IWorld> Hello.
<bazhang> HUD it is IWorld
<IWorld> ok
<IWorld> head up displayx
<IWorld> -y
<IWorld> sry
<IWorld> -x
<bazhang> I think you meant hud when you said hub
<IWorld> yes
<bazhang> ok
<bazhang> !hud
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will include the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> IWorld, ^
<IWorld> Can I use in Ubuntu 12.04 with normal menues?
<glosoli> IWorld: you mean application menus not global menu ?
<bazhang> IWorld, normal meaning what?
<IWorld> the menu bar in the top, I think global menues.
<bipolar> neyder_, hmmm... maybe the ":" is breaking something now.
<bipolar> neyder_, I'll try your file with my server and see what happens.
<neyder_> trism, i 've read all the report, it a bad new for me, I have a lot of users that dont't will loggin until august
<neyder_> bipolar, i have a trick, after installation i put in /etc/hosts "192.168.0.1 archive.ubuntu.com archive.canonical.com extras.ubuntu.com" on the workstations so i workaround that it will anonying me
<neyder_> *annoying
<neyder_> "192.168.0.1 gb.archive.ubuntu.com archive.canonical.com extras.ubuntu.com" if you can define something like that trought dhcp in your server, it will be more easy
<bipolar> neyder_, oh... so your sources.list doesn't have your own mirror set after the install?
<trism> neyder_: if it is possible to control the uids, as a workaround you could make those users uid less than 1000, then they won't show up, not sure there is much else you can do until the bug is fixed
<neyder_> nope it has archive.ubuntu.com
<bipolar> crap. that's what I'm trying to fix
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<neyder_> it's easy with /etc/hosts and apache havin virtual servers :-D
<neyder_> FernandoMiguel, \o
<neyder_> but if you can define it with dhcp you can help me much a lot (havin a local mirror with wifi hot spot for my laptops without changing sources.list)
<neyder_> bipolar,
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: evening :)
 * neyder_ is downloadig 3.1 GiB with apt-mirror to  update 12.04 workstations
<FernandoMiguel> $ sudo ionice -c3 zsync -i /boot/precise-desktop-amd64.iso -o precise-desktop-amd64.iso http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/precise-desktop-amd64.iso
<FernandoMiguel> #################### 100.0% 713.7 kBps DONE
<FernandoMiguel> Bad line - not a zsync file? "3퐐����������������������������3���"
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<trism> FernandoMiguel: forget the .zsync extension in the url?
<FernandoMiguel> yes
<FernandoMiguel> fail
<FernandoMiguel> that error could be more clear :) or I should learn to read
<neyder_> see you soon, is time to lunch
<glosoli> I am interested will kernel which Ubuntu using now adopt any features from Kernel 3.3 ?
<glosoli> for Precise
<almoxarife> does the xorg-edgers ppa now include kernel 3.3?
<glosoli> I am interested in that too
<tbruff13>  can anyone help me figure out what package Kubuntu power manager is so i can update a bug report
<bipolar> ney
<bipolar> I'll be damned... putting the hostname:port in quotes fixed it.
<BrokenThumb> Hai everyone, can someone help me diagnose a network issue in precise? From time to time my connection seems flooded or something and goes to 0/0 up/down
<Roasted_> hello!
<Roasted_> I noticed gvfs changed locations in 12.04. Is this permanent?
 * BrokenThumb doesn't know Roasted_ 
<spacebug-> How nice. I made a bug report some time ago and now saw that mine was a duplicate of another bug and that is being worked on ;)    (now I just have to know how to change mine to duplicate)
<log> spacebug-: Which bug?
<BrokenThumb> spacebug-; indeed, which bug are we talking about?
<FernandoMiguel> hey Roasted_!!!!
<BrokenThumb> Hai everyone, can someone help me diagnose a network issue in precise? From time to time my connection seems flooded or something and goes to 0/0 up/down
<Roasted_> hello!
<thetinyjesus> will the beta of 12.04 upgrade to the RC or is it better to just reinstall the RC
<BrokenThumb> thetinyjesus; the beta will upgrade to beta 2 and eventually will become the normal 12.04 release
<will> thetinyjesus: it took me a minute to realise what was going on there
<thetinyjesus> thank you
<BrokenThumb> Hmm, too bad nobody has experience with troubleshooting internet on precise
<BrokenThumb> ^_^
<glosoli> Anyone knows if some parts of Kernel 3.3 will be included in Ubuntu Precise Kernel 3.2.x
<glosoli>   ?
<FernandoMiguel> no
<ripper_> I have an issue with skype and X apparently
<ripper_> when someone tries to send me video, it logs me out back to lightdm
<FernandoMiguel> we all do
<FernandoMiguel> it freezes my system a lot
<ripper_> it doesnt do that to me
<ripper_> hi fubsi
<fubsi> re
<fubsi> ripper_, just start skype like this and see wot log file says
<ripper_> thats what im doing
<ripper_> trying to find someone to send me video
<fubsi> but as I say, 12.04 is beta
<fubsi> ripper_, so wot does it give?
<fubsi> ripper_, if u have the log text, paste it here: http://www.heypasteit.com/
<fubsi> ripper_, i still have 5 min ... need to go then
<trippeh> Hmm, keep losing window decorations in unity.
<fubsi> ... okay, i need to go ... sry, hope u get it running, ripper_
<BlakJak> righto here's a Q.. Xubuntu.. anyone know if the behavior of the panel/toolbar when fully occupied with apps can be modified?
<snadge> yes.. substituting xfce for unity modifies that behaviour
<BlakJak> har har.
<snadge> i dont wanna go to work :(
<BlakJak> i've been at work for 3 hours already
<snadge> i use unity at work ;)
<snadge> i tried xfce4 once.. and had to stop the uncontrollable urge to vomit
<snadge> its like a poverty stricken version of gnome 2
<snadge> perhaps i should try it for more than 2 minutes.. to be fair
<BlakJak> fair point :p
<BlakJak> I moved from gnome2 to xfce4
<BlakJak> (ubuntu 10.10 to xubunut 12.04b1)
<snadge> id use gnome-shell before i used xfce.. followed by gnome-shell in fallback mode ;)
<BlakJak> trying to avoid Unity. Seems to be working
 * BrokenThumb moved from gnome2 > unity> gnome3
<BrokenThumb> Yes, gnome-shell you nitpicks ;-)
<snadge> i clung onto gnome 2 for dear life.. tried gnome 3 for a few days.. hated it.. tried unity for a few days.. also hated it.. continue to use unity, its grown on me
<BlakJak> yeah... but xfce is actually pretty good
<BlakJak> i don't need too much bling, i just want function.. i'm here to run my apps, not my desktop
<snadge> ironically thats what i like about unity
<snadge> my launcher auto hides.. so i just see my apps and a narrow panel at the top
<BlakJak> yeah... so does the xfce dock
<snadge> task switchers are so 1995
<Patrickdk> hmm? who is using deskview?
<Patrickdk> oh wait, all the iphone/ipads do that :)
<ripper_> http://nopaste.info/3095eca611.html there is my logs i need help this is with skype crashing Xorg
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-20
<Cham_> My network interfaces are not in the right order in precide beta1
<Cham_> like eth0 and eth2 (same network card) and eth 1 and eth3 (same network card)
<acnot> Hi there all I have an issue in 12.04 that any time I try to play any video with any media player so for only .flv and .mp4 the desktop disappears to what looks like the beginning of the shut down procedure.
<acnot> Any ideas?
<acnot> Oh and I have been trying to compile miro from source so I am concerned that one or more of the deps for miro has coursed this.
<acnot> But it is a fairly new install of 12.04 and I didn't try to play a video until after I installed all of the deps for miro
<acnot> So I am not sure if this issue was there before
<inzi> hello everyone
<inzi> i was thinking of trying out pangolin.. due many ppl saying its actually quite stable
<h0rst> yeah... i've a eeepc and it even runs on that... xD
<h0rst> i just have to restart lightdm after every boot - then it works just fine
<inzi> ic
<inzi> wat about skype?
<h0rst> works
<inzi> does it work well?mine had dark video..
<inzi> on 11.10.. all the work arounds didnt help
<h0rst> just try it from usb :P
<h0rst> or cd
<inzi> ahhh..
<inzi> yeah. i think i'll do that
<inzi> thnx
<inzi> will giv it a shot this weekend
<inzi> tnx again
<h0rst> welcome
<DylanJ> did an update today and all of my precious keyboard shortcuts are no longer working. super+<anything> just doesnt work.
<h0rst> strange... for me it still does
<DylanJ> hmm
<h0rst> super+s
<DylanJ> nothing.
<DylanJ> I should mention I'm using gnome shell not unity.
<h0rst> lolk
<DylanJ> but it uses the same keyboard magic.
<UberDuper> Put precise on my desktop to tinker with. Getting my multimonitor config working is actually easy in this version.
<UberDuper> But I've always had this problem where I can't define the "primary" monitor. It always uses the left most monitor in the setup.
<DylanJ> h0rst: would you happen to know where the keybinding settings live? is it per user or global
<UberDuper> Display Settings has a "Primary output" setting. It allows me to set it and save it, but when I reboot it's back to none.
<UberDuper> Resize transparancy messes with the catalyst driver. =/
<DylanJ> winut: 4
<DylanJ> whoops
<WilsonBradley> Linux Asus-Ubuntu 3.2.0-19-generic-pae #30-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 16 18:34:15 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<WilsonBradley> I get this often... plymouthd crashed with SIGSEGV in
<Volkodav> I am unable to connect from 11.04 box to 12.04 via RDV - says connection closed? I have port 5900 open on the router to that box
<ironhalik> hmm, anyone noticed their openvpn tunnel failing?
<ironhalik> also, I can dig domains, but I cant ping them
<lcc> what version of perl is in 12.04?
<ironhalik> 5.14.2
<ironhalik> Version: 5.14.2-6ubuntu1
<ironhalik> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+package/perl
<lcc> neat, thanks.
<ironhalik> anyone knows if x64 will be the recommended version for 12.04?
<philinux> ironhalik: old news but I think it still valid http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTAxMTQ
<philinux> ironhalik: something else http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1204_3264&num=1
<phaidros> hi, I am just wondering why my network-manager spawn a dnsmasq process ..
<phaidros> why this and how to configure this behaviour?
<ironhalik> philinux: wow, the benchmarks, theyre synthetic but still impressive difference
<ironhalik> gonna have to move my lappy to x64
<philinux> ironhalik: I had to turn off adblock to see the graphics properly.
<phaidros> ironhalik: the only real performance value I see there is openssl, where 64bit is more than double speed than x32
<ironhalik> I use openvpn with 2kb key for public wifi
<ironhalik> always something :)
<philinux> Not a benchmark expert but whats the significance of the postmark v1.51 item
<ironhalik> quick google search says its filesystem benchmark
<ironhalik> hmm, with x64, I could encrypt my home folder
<ironhalik> hmm, perspectives
<ironhalik> I wonder if I could make use of my TPM module
<neure> where can i find ubuntu 12.04 packages?
<philinux> neure: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<MCR1> y
<MCR1> *sry
<phaidros> anyone on vpn with nm-aplett (network manager) and having dns issues?
<phaidros> nm applet seems to spawn a dnsmasq process, even configures the vpn intranet dns, but doesnt work
<phaidros> o.O
<phaidros> why is dnsmasq there in the first place and how it its behaviour configured?
<levnikolaevic> hi guys, I'm in trouble with evolution: all incoming messages are sent by default in junk
<levnikolaevic> no one knows if it is a bug or what?
<Pici> levnikolaevic: Have you looked on launchpad?
<levnikolaevic> yes, but seems there's nothing about
<levnikolaevic> Pici, seems like evolution mark by default all messages as junk, but if i mark them as not junk it works
<jadahl> am I supposed to be able to easily install ARM versions of libraries alongside the others on my x86_64 system in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Daekdroom> jadahl, I don't think so
<brendand> jadahl, they aren't going to do anything
<brendand> so not being able to install them is probably saving you from doing something dumb
<ironhalik> anyone knows hat happened to aircrack-ng in 12.04?
<chrisfromthebay> Hey guys. I just created a LiveUSB of Ubuntu 12. Is there a way to change the boot options from within, to enable persistence?
<jadahl> brendand: my plan was to run them from within qemu
<ironhalik> chrisfromthebay: you can make the liveUSB with unetbootin, it'll make persistence for you
<brendand> jadahl, in that case you're not 'installing' them as such - just copying them
<ironhalik> or ubuntu's live disk creator
<brendand> jadahl, why not just 'install' them from within qemu?
<chrisfromthebay> thanks ironhalik
<jadahl> brendand: well.. copying to /usr/arm-linux-gnueabi/ while keeping track of copied fiels, isn/t that installing? :P
<jadahl> brendand: I want to avoid running an operating system from there
<jadahl> *in there
<brendand> jadahl, what?
<brendand> jadahl, you want to 'avoid running an operating system' in qemu?
<Daekdroom> What do you expect to run there?
<jadahl> a binary only
<brendand> lol
<brendand> good luck!
<brendand> jadahl, can you run 'a binary' on your laptop/desktop?
<jadahl> "thank you"
<jadahl> well qemu is not a laptop, AFAIK
<jadahl> so that doesn't really matter
<brendand> qemu is a processor simulator
<brendand> a binary does nothing on it's own
<brendand> a binary is not a self-contained entity which can just drive hardware by itself
<brendand> unless the 'binary' you refer to is infact an operating system
<jadahl> what I want to use is called "User space emulation" in QEMU
<jadahl> which means I can run a binary, and system calls will be emulated directly, meaning I don't need to run a kernel
<jadahl> a little intro, describing the difference between user space and system emulation: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/opensource/library/l-qemu-development/index.html?ca=drs-
<brendand> jadahl, okay - so in that case you want to maybe download the binaries directly
<jadahl> what I need is simply the ability to "install" the libraries needed to cross compile something that I'll later run in QEMU (without a guest operating system)
<brendand> jadahl, what are you trying to run exactly?
<notify> and why are you talking about it in here ...
<jadahl> the application we are developing, but on ARM (I don't have suitable ARM hardware here)
<jadahl> I was reading about 12.04 being "multiarch", and thought I could ask if it's possible to install multiple archs as I already can, but only x86 and x86_64
<Daekdroom> That is because x86_64 processors CAN run x86, unlike ARM.
<Daekdroom> There's no emulation involved.
<brendand> jadahl, ok - but even if the binaries are installed on x86_64 system will the process run by Qemu be able to see them, as it were?
<jadahl> with proper setup my x86_64 can inderectly run ARM code as well (via emulation)
<jadahl> brendand: it will, via user space emulation. I'll just need to give access to the right places
<jadahl> the reason for all of this is to do cross-platform/archtecture development, so to speak
<ironhalik> yeah, viva la android emulator!
<ironhalik> may it go to hell
<jadahl> although, this has nothing to do with android
<ironhalik> yeah, just that android emulator emulates arm, and doeas a pretty crappy job at that
<ironhalik> but thats a bit OT ;>
<jadahl> it's not that bad. it makes far more sense then not emulating at all, as for example Symbian has done it in the past
<brendand> jadahl, try dpkg-cross
<brendand> jadahl, hey - we tried! no help from nokia though...
<jadahl> well, when I was developing symbian they were planning on starting using qemu, AFAIK
<jadahl> eh
<jadahl> developing FOR symbian >P
<brendand> and actually what we did was emulation, not simulation
<brendand> jadahl, when i was *developing* Symbian, we were doing that
<brendand> jadahl, but Nokia used different tools internally so didn't support Qemu
<brendand> a big headache
<jadahl> I can imagine
<jadahl> how did it go with the qemu plans for the by then next generation SDK?
<brendand> it mostly worked. big problem was getting proper graphics drivers written
<jadahl> will it ever be finished you think?
<brendand> no, not now
<brendand> not that will be publicly released anyway
<jadahl> too bad.. my biggest issue with symbian development was that I had to run the emulator which only worked in windows
<brendand> and was also ludicrously slow
<brendand> i mean really ludicrously slow
<brendand> as i'm sure you know
<jadahl> worse than the android emulator?
<brendand> jadahl, don't you remember?
<brendand> but the android emulator is also slow if i recall correctly
<jadahl> I have only run the symbian winscw-based emulator.. it was not slow, in that sense
<jadahl> it's slow, but does its job.. actual performance depending stuff one would need to run on actual hardware anyway so I guess it doesn't matter that much
<brendand> ah see, i meant the winscw one was slow (at least when it was running Symbian^3). Qemu ran pretty well
<brendand> jadahl, did you get to try dpkg-cross?
<jadahl> I never ran Symbian^3.. it was before that I did symbian application develpment
<acnot> Hi there all I have an issue with 12.04 that is way out of my league, every time go to play video my laptop starts to shit down
<jadahl> brendand: I'm reading up on it
<brendand> jadahl, back then it may have been fast :)
<ikonia> no-need for that language acnot
<brendand> ikonia, probably a typo?
<acnot> Oh that was a typo ikonia, sorry la!
<acnot> shut
<acnot> :(
<brendand> they are right next to each other...
<ironhalik> true :>
<acnot> Yar and I sure is tyred
<acnot> or tired even
<jadahl> I also read about "xapt" and have a friend who managed to get it working with ARM on debian
<acnot> So id you guys went to play a video and ubuntu went straight to shut down, you would suspect the GPU driver yeah?
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello all.  I'm trying to install 12.04 Beta 1 onto a Dell Latitude D600.  However, when I try to boot to the install media, I get an error that my CPU doesn't support PAE. Is there a way to turn off this requirement?
<ironhalik> acnot: did it shut down, froze or powered off?
<notify> Cajun_Lan_Man: pae kernel is now default. going to check if regular install iso has an option to choose generic rather than generic-pae. hang on
<Cajun_Lan_Man> notify: Thanks.
<acnot> ironhalik, it looks like it starts to shut down, spits out two to three lines of out put then the screen goes blank with the back light full on and then it just sits there no hdd activity
<jadahl> hmm, what happened to "apt-cross" in 12.04? I can see it in 11.10 repos but not in 12.04
<ironhalik> acnot: check dmesg after the crash
<ironhalik> also, when its like that, try ctrl + alt + f2, for a tty access
<acnot> I have been running all versions of all versions of Ubuntu since 10.10 and never had anything like this.
<ironhalik> it may be that lightdm/x/etc crashed
<acnot> Okay thanks ironhalik I will
<jadahl> ah, replaced by xapt
<acnot> Okay thanks
<ironhalik> Hmm, if I choose to encrypt home dir during install, it only launches some encryptfs scripts?
<acnot> Okay cool thanks for the tip I was trying to figure out what that was
<ironhalik> sure
<acnot> ironhalik, I looked for lighthalik/x/etc in the dmesg log and only found one entry an it looks normal to me
<ironhalik> it may also be in /var/log/syslog
<notify> Cajun_Lan_Man: hmmm. looks like you are out of luck. the regular install iso only has generic-pae
<ironhalik> if it got logged, ofcourse
<acnot> ironhalik, yeah I was looking there earlier but didn't know what I was looking for
<Cajun_Lan_Man> notify: So I'm out of luck for getting 12.04 on there at all?
<notify> Cajun_Lan_Man: you could try the alternate install iso instead, but it might be the same
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I read already someone else had that problem, and the alternate did the same.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Odd.  It's a Pentium M 1.8 with a gig of ram.  12.04 would run decently on it.  I'd hate to not be able to install it.
<ironhalik> acnot: errors :) - processes like lightdm, Xorg
<Cajun_Lan_Man> notify: What would happen if I installed 11.10, and then did an upgrade? Would I have the same problem?
<Daekdroom> Cajun_Lan_Man, you can install 11.10 and upgrade.
<Daekdroom> Because -generic is still on the repos.
<ironhalik> acnot: you can grep the keywords, tail -50 /var/log/syslog | grep Xorg
<Daekdroom> It's just not used in the ISOs anymore.
<Daekdroom> (and it'll be dropped at all in 12.10)
<Daekdroom> Which gives 5 years support for processors without PAE. Yay.
<acnot> Ooo, I may have found a juice one! Mar 20 00:59:32 lappy kernel: [80944.060007] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 23s! [Xorg:12009]
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Daekdroom: Perfect.  Thanks!
<notify> Cajun_Lan_Man: Daekdroom - yes install 11.10 and upgrade whole system would work
<notify> Daekdroom: bit of a damn liberty changing the default to pae. i don't want it either, but at least it installed and worked ok for me, long enough to change it :)
<Daekdroom> notify, Lubuntu is damn well usable in some old computers that do not have PAE, which is why I think dropping it from the repos is bad.
<Daekdroom> On the other hand, Lubuntu is not officially supported.
<notify> totally agree
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'm not sure I see the point of PAE.  Is it only to give 32 bit systems access to more than 4 gigs? Why not just use 64 bit? Almost every PC I've seen with 4 or more gigs of ram has a processor capable of 64bit.
<notify> Daekdroom: v86d doesn't play well with pae either. and you need v86d for a decent plymouth on nvidia proprietary
<Daekdroom> x64 uses more RAM.
<Daekdroom> Well.. Multiarch is meant to make x64 give no issue regard compatibility.
<Daekdroom> But Wine stopped working alright for me since I went x64.
<brendand> Cajun_Lan_Man, there's also this: http://people.canonical.com/~diwic/12.04-nonpae/
<notify> brendand: nice
<ironhalik> hmm, can I associate VPN with ceraint wifi networks?
<jadahl> brendand: I got it to install armel versions using "xapt" with the ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports repository
<jadahl> i.e. "xapt -m -a armel libx11-dev"
<Cajun_Lan_Man> notify: Daekdroom: Thank you both for the help and info.  I wonder where I could put my .02 in on how bad of an idea I think PAE by default is?
<notify> Cajun_Lan_Man: see brendand link some minutes ago
<notify> Cajun_Lan_Man: a stiff letter to the Times of London is what i would recommend :)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> notify: I'm already downloading the .iso.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> notify: I'm on it! :-)
<Trewas> Cajun_Lan_Man: your processor btw supports PAE, hard to say where the actual problem is (bios or something)
<notify> Cajun_Lan_Man: i'm gonna post a bug to launchpad about this
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Trewas: I figured the processor supported it.  Although, I've flipped through the 7 screens of BIOS on the machine, and there is no where to turn PAE on or off.  There is no mention of PAE at all.
<jo-erlend> oh, this is fantastic. Not a single problem with audio in Ubuntu the last three releases, and now it's utterly broken. And I'm a musician. :/
<notify> jo-erlend: hmmm. utterly broken you say. what are the symptoms
<jo-erlend> I'm getting very, very nervous about this release.
<notify> jo-erlend: sound works absolutely lovely for me, but X11 is somewhat broken. startup notifications by propagating root window cursor are broken. threaded X apps are broken
<notify> synaptic is broken ...
<Fyodorovna> jo-erlend, this a upgrade or a fresh install, and have you seen if the sound is working from a live cd?
<jo-erlend> notify, that was an exaggeration. I am able to play music files under certain conditions, but if I record something, then all audio both in and out becomes choppy. Among other things.
<jo-erlend> they've also changed the dialogs to that I'm no longer able to know which audio device belongs to what. I have to guess.
<jo-erlend> Fyodorovna, both.
<Fyodorovna> jo-erlend, I asked 2 questions, honestly if your going to exaggerate and not do a little web search for instructions on finding favorite apps for media this is a waste of time.
<jo-erlend> Fyodorovna, what are you talking about?
<notify> jo-erlend: using jack or pulseadio or vanilla alsa ?
<jo-erlend> notify, I'm not entirely sure, actually. I use Audacity, which has its own settings. I think it's using pulseaudio now, though it didn't by default.
<mvo> notify: broken in what way?
<jrgifford> jo-erlend: audacity uses pulse generally.
<jrgifford> as for the recording audio playing choppy, i've got the same bug - happens after i get more than 10 hours of uptime, then i reboot and its ok.
<notify> mvo: i take it you mean my additional comment about synaptic. see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+bug/960250
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 960250 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "Synaptic doesn't show installed files list for some packages" [Undecided,New]
<jo-erlend> jrgifford, are you sure that 2.0.0 does? Because there were many issues before I found the setting to use "sysdefault", which I guess means PA.
<jrgifford> jo-erlend: thats what I *just* finished using. yeah, its 2.0.0
<mvo> notify: thanks. is there more breakage?
<jrgifford> (i just finished recording a few minutes ago with 2.0.0)
<jo-erlend> jrgifford, with more than one track?
<jo-erlend> jrgifford, I had 11h uptime, but I rebooted 23 minutes ago. Still choppy sound.
<notify> mvo: nothing too drastic in synaptic
<jrgifford> jo-erlend: no, but it shouldn't matter if its using pulse.
<jrgifford> oh, interesting. i'm at a lose as to what to look at next.
<jrgifford> *loss
<jo-erlend> jrgifford, well, by default, only the first track works well. All subsequent tracks are played at perhaps 10% and there's no obvious way to control it until I changed to sysdefault.
<notify> Cajun_Lan_Man: Daekdroom https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/960301
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 960301 in Ubuntu "PAE Kernel by default in 12.04 is a big mistake" [Undecided,New]
<notify> and while we are at it - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/960191
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 960191 in Ubuntu "Missing Startup Notifications in Precise" [Undecided,New]
<Cajun_Lan_Man> notify: thanks
<dasunsrule32> Anyone have a Dell Latitude E6510 on 12.04? I have an issue with the laptop not sleeping when the screen closes. I'm running gnome-shell from the default precise repos. Thanks.
<Fyodorovna> dasunsrule32, open power and set it to sleep.
<dasunsrule32> I already did that long ago
<dasunsrule32> ;)
<Fyodorovna> dasunsrule32, can it suspend from the panel?
<dasunsrule32> yes, and I can suspend it from the key combo on the laptop
<dasunsrule32> Sleep works, just not closing the lid
<dasunsrule32> missing module?
<jo-erlend> jrgifford, other issues as well that are somehow connected to networking. I get pretty much the same choppy sound and then the network dies completely. I haven't been able to figure out even where to start understanding what that is caused by.
<Fyodorovna> dasunsrule32, I see bugs reported in general on this.
<Fyodorovna> https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&gbv=1&sei=xqRoT7-xGKmsjALLupGXBw&q=ubuntu%20lid%20close%20suspend%20Dell%20Latitude%20E6510&spell=1&sa=X
<dasunsrule32> Heh, guesss I just used the wrong search terms
<Fyodorovna> dasunsrule32, it can be a challenge finding stuff at times. :)
<dasunsrule32> Yep, I'll poke through some of that stuff to see if I can find a fix. Thanks. :)
<dasunsrule32> I think that seems more like the issue, x crashing, which breaks suspend. I can confirm it does this when I close the lid
<Fyodorovna> dasunsrule32, no problem, hope you find a solution. :)
<dasunsrule32> Thanks
<neyder_> Hi there! i'm having problems with lightdm, after a logout it goes restarting all the time until I press ↑ or ↓ to change user (I must to keep preesing until it works). How I debug that?
<notify> neyder_: try upgrading your system. there have been many lightdm fixes. if you are fully up-to-date then file a bug
<neyder_> all the machines are upgraded to yesterday, so i'm upgrading to today :
<neyder_> )
<notify> neyder_: been playing with anything in /etc/lightdm ?
<neyder_> no in that machine
<neyder_>  //arrrggg somebody has shutdown a machine which had ben dist-upgrading :(
<neyder_> how do I disable shutdown for non administrative users?
<notify> it is disabled for non admin users :)
<neyder_> no it's not. (i mean in graphical uunity)
<notify> i think you will find that all users are "admin" users in the sense you mean
<neyder_>  //dpkg --confugre -a :(
<neyder_> notify, i'll look around /etc/groups
<notify> neyder_: gpasswd -d user group, to remove a user from a group
<neyder_> there is no admin group
<notify> neyder_: adm and sudo groups are prolly what you want
<neyder_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/892387/
<neyder_> administrador is my first user and so a system administrator
<notify> neyder_: use "groups" or "id" command to show group membership
<notify> editing files in /etc is a sure way to break things. best to use proper tools, if you ask me
<neyder_> administrador@sc117:~$ groups prim_6to_a
<neyder_> prim_6to_a : prim_6to_a
<neyder_> the normal users (as gui says) has only one self group
<neyder_> so my initial qestion was, how do I prevent a "normal" user to shutdown ubuntu?
<notify> neyder_: yeah you are right. my bad
<neyder_> in google I only find about gdm not lightdm
<notify> neyder_: there are many, many ways for users to shutdown/reboot and it is hard to cut all of them off
<notify> neyder_: ctrl-alt-delete, sudo shutdown, sudo reboot, magic sysrq "reisub" sequence. i'm sure there are plenty more
<bipolar> Ok, I'm still trying to figure out why my kickstart/preseed file isn't working with 12.04. Here are my files: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/892455/ These work perfectly with 11.04, but not with 12.04. With precise the installation files are downloaded from a public mirror instead of my apt-cacher-ng server. Has something changed in with the installer that I don't know about?
<atpa8a> hello
<atpa8a> what's happening with resolvconf not updating /etc/resolv.conf?..
<atpa8a> tempted to just purge it
<bluefrog> atpa8a, did you tweak resolv.conf?
<atpa8a> nope
<bluefrog> atpa8a, is it still a symlink?
<atpa8a> yes
<atpa8a> but it's not updated even tho i added dns- lines to interfaces
<atpa8a> which is very annoying :P wasting my time
<atpa8a> any clues?..
<bipolar> ok... I *think* I found the error. The line "d-i mirror/country string" should be set to "manual" instead of "enter information manually" for 12.04
<bipolar> neyder_, I think I'm making progress with my preseed.
<bipolar> neyder_, It seems to be working for me. I have a preseed setup that uses my apt-cacher-ng server, and installs without using a public mirror. Everything is downloaded from the cache server.
<bipolar> neyder_, when the system is done installing, the sources.list file is set to use my cache server without any other scripting.
<atpa8a> and... why do i get multiple 'Starting OpenSSH Server' during boot?
<atpa8a> seems like once for every NIC/alias that i've configured
<atpa8a> edit that... multiple 'Starting OpenSSH Server' followed by 'Stopping OpenSSH Server'
<atpa8a> any reason for that?
<WilsonBradley> I just did a partial upgrade and when rebooted, Unity or Cairo-Doc wouldn't load. Had to CNTL/F2 and type commands there for them to come up. looking in the Terminal that started Unity I get ;WARN  2012-03-20 14:42:29 unity.libindicator <unknown>:0 Desktop file '/usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop' is using a depracted format for it's actions that will be dropped soon.
<WilsonBradley> WARN  2012-03-20 14:42:25 unity <unknown>:0 Unable to fetch children: No such interface `org.ayatana.bamf.view' on object at path /org/ayatana/bamf/application1920723128
<atpa8a> is tehre a difference between listing multiple interfaces on one auto line or having multiple auto lines?
<mongo> hrm openvswitch is started way too late in upstart btw
<eFfeM> hi, i've installed 12.04 beta 1 and after a reboot I lost unity, anyone an idea how to resolve this
<doda1> hi folks
<doda1> when can i report faulty drivers on my card in 12.04 daily builds ?
<glosoli> doda1: what do you mean faulty ?
<glosoli> !bug | doda1
<ubottu> doda1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<glosoli> doda1: you can report any bugs found whenever you can
<eFfeM> is there a way to start a program if for some reason unity disappeared ?
<glosoli> eFfeM: there is :)
<frank_r2d2> hi, i testing 12.04. Today i get a bad update on my notebook. I cant adjust my Keyboard Light and i have problem at the Update Gui
<glosoli> eFfeM: if you hadn't changed default keyboard shortcuts, Ctrl+Alt+T will bring up terminal :)
<glosoli> !bug | frank_r2d2
<ubottu> frank_r2d2: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<frank_r2d2> There is: Systemupdate market and update-manager... but i cant install it.
<frank_r2d2> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<frank_r2d2> lol
<frank_r2d2> anybody knows how can get my updates clean ?
<glosoli> frank_r2d2: what do you mean by clean ?
<frank_r2d2> Update Manager show: Systemupdate but i cant do it or delete it
<Glacee> I get a weird error: I have a 10gb network card and a 1gb network card.. I do an lsmod
<Glacee> when removing both and its fine
<glosoli> frank_r2d2: try opening terminal and typing following: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  but be aware if it shows that it wants to remove any package, it will ask you, so say NO
<Glacee> If I add 10gb first and then 1gb.. its still mixed up the interfaces .. eth0-eth2 and eth1-eth3 .. any ideas?
<Glacee> By modprobing
<frank_r2d2> glosoli: write 1 not updated
<glosoli> frank_r2d2: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<frank_r2d2> glosoli: same write 1 not update...
<frank_r2d2> packet: update-manager was haltet
<glosoli> frank_r2d2: does it show which ?
<frank_r2d2> no.. only.... folow packet was haltet: update-manager
<frank_r2d2> 0 updatet, 0  new installed, und 1 not updatet
<glosoli> frank_r2d2: Software Updater doesn't show yes :DD
<frank_r2d2> glosoli: yes
<frank_r2d2> glosoli: i have try it in the ternimal
<Glacee> Will there be an upgrade path from beta to ga?
<Glacee> like apt-upgrade
<frank_r2d2> glosoli: i dont know why os the updater write retained updates
<Glacee> apt-get
<arand> !final | Glacee
<ubottu> Glacee: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Glacee> ok thank you
<frank_r2d2> glosoli: i dont know why the updater write retained updates of update manager
<glosoli> frank_r2d2: you just wait for new updates :)
<frank_r2d2> glosoli: hmmmm
<frank_r2d2> glosoli: thx, its a little myth
<Glacee> its freaking udev that is fucking up my interfaces
<Glacee> [  152.183572] udevd[1871]: renamed network interface eth0 to eth3
<frank_r2d2> glosoli: bye bye and have a nice day :-)
<glosoli> frank_r2d2: have a nice day
<glosoli> :)
<eFfeM> glosoli: was afk, thans crtl-alt-t gave me the terminal
<glosoli> eFfeM: no prob :)
<eFfeM> now found I got this:
<eFfeM> oops, can't paste this is from a vm, syslog says waring app unity-2d-shell.desktop respawning too quickly
<Glacee> udev sucks!! bring back sysfs!!
<FernandoMiguel> Olá
<Glacee> Whats the best way to restart networking in Precise?
<Glacee>  /etc/.init.d/networking restart seems broken
<micahg> Glacee: service networking restart
<Glacee> stop: Unknown instance:
<Glacee> networking stop/waiting
<Glacee> micahg: thank you.. is this normal?
<micahg> oh, you would need sudo if you're a normal user
<Glacee> im root.. :)
<micahg> oh, I guess so
<micahg> there's network-manager
<micahg> I'm not actually sure :)
<Glacee> hehe thanks
<Fudge> Glacee tha talso happens with console-setup stop unknown instance
<Glacee> Fudge: ok thank you
<Glacee> btw.. /etc/init.d/networking start really fucks the hell up
<Fudge> how so ?
<Glacee> well it does not bring interfaces back
<Glacee> my Bonding goes to hell ( like no MAC address)
<Glacee> when I stop it.. and then use service networking restart.. everything is back to normal
<tarvid> any words of wisdom before I install with RAID?
<tarvid> Is RAID on 12.04 like 9.10? can I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<trippeh> tarvid: Its pretty much the same, yes
<trippeh> At least it was with precise alpha
<trippeh> Maybe its supported in the GUI installer now though, I dont know anything about that.
<Guest64845> i installed beta 1 now will i have to re-install final release or do i receive updats?
<Guest64845> anyone
<Guest64845> thanks
<Fyodorovna> Guest64845, no reinstall needed just update and upgrade periodically.
<Guest64845> hey ty :)
<Fyodorovna> Guest64845, no problem.
<FernandoMiguel> nite
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-21
<haz3lnut> Maybe this is a question for a diff channel, but I'll try it out.  If I install 12.04 in a virtualbox, then use remastersys to create a bootable iso, can I take that iso and install it on main physical machine after the bugs are worked out?
<haz3lnut> maybe if I uninstall the guest additions first?
<trippeh> Can the hud be disabled somehow? I've killed global menu/appmenu so its not doing anything useful.
<trippeh> (global menu works so badly on 3840x1200)
<Daekdroom> trippeh, you could try changing it shortcut to nothing.
<trippeh> Hmmm!
<Daekdroom> It's not available in gnome-control-panel, I think. So you have to install ccsm or edit it through gconf.
<trippeh> Yeah, figured
<trippeh> Yay HUD is gone
<trippeh> Too bad, its kinda neat. But appmenu is just too annoying on large screens.
<trippeh> Drives me bonkers
<trippeh> Needs an "only be global if maximized" option ;-)
<Daekdroom> Something on that regard is being planned for 12.10
<etfb> Interesting little bug with 12.04 and Emacs - when the window opens, it rolls up like a window shade.  Works fine maximised, so it's no biggie.
<etfb> Where is the bug tracker so I can see if it's been reported?
<imnichol> I'm looking for a way to remove a library location from rhythmbox in precise.  When I look in gconf-editor, there is no entry for rhythmbox, so I can't remove it that way
<Bluefoxicy> what the living
<Bluefoxicy> ok
<Bluefoxicy> whatever who broke
<Bluefoxicy> the altgr on my right alt is now just noormal alt
<Bluefoxicy> and my rigth windows key is now just meta
<Bluefoxicy> I mean
<Bluefoxicy> what the hell
<Bluefoxicy> I can't even find the settings for this, it's like they were stripped
<Bluefoxicy> so you can't type grossen or graves or umlaut
<atpa8a> why would ubuntu say 'Starting OpenSSH Server [OK]' followed by 'Stopping OpenSSH Server [OK]' for every NIC or alias during boot?
<atpa8a> any remedy?
<snadge> you're on your own buddy.. upstart is voodoo witchcraft to me ;)
<snadge> so ssh server is not running on any of your interfaces? .. i havn't encountered this problem myself
<Bluefoxicy> uuuuuuuuuugh
<Bluefoxicy> scheisse
<atpa8a> snadge: it is running, and if i set its IP in sshd_config it's all kosher, just annoying messages :P
<atpa8a> and it does seem related to upstart
<atpa8a> i tried allow-hotplug instead of auto in /etc/network/interfaces and it would report openssh starting only once...
<jbroman> Hello all; is there any reason why gnome-panel transitively depends on multiple large packages, including pulseaudio, accountsservice and network-manager*? The GNOME session appears to exist fine without these, but the panel seems necessary for a sane desktop environment (I could be wrong on this; GNOME is not my desktop environment).
<atpa8a> but then the alieases won't come up
<jbroman> It seems like it should be possible to have a GNOME session available without requiring that the system include a specific audio subsystem, network configuration system, and account service.
<jbroman> (The last of which is most troubling, as it appears to interfere with LightDM's dmrc caching functionality when user homedirs are unavailable.)
<micahg> jbroman: try with --no-install-recommends
<jbroman> micahg: Hmm. Looks good via SSH; will have to wait until tomorrow until I have physical access to verify that the shell works.
<jbroman> I'd forgotten that recommended packages were pulled along by default (but not suggested).
<jbroman> I thought I'd changed that it my apt conf, but this is a new machine, so I guess not.
<imnichol> So does anyone know how to remove a library from rhythmbox?
<imnichol> I tried using gconf-editor, but there's no rhythmbox entry
<jbroman> Is there a good way to mark a package as "don't install this unless I explicitly ask you to", akin to holding an installed package at a particular version?
<gnomefreak> anyohne able to scroll in gnome-terminal using the roller on the mouse?
<gnomefreak> s/anyohne/anyone
<DanaG1> jbroman: look into apt preferences / pins.
<jbroman> DanaG1: Yeah, found that.
<jbroman> Thanks.
<scootero1211> My 12.04 installation from LiveCD seems to be stuck at "Configuring Target System...". Should I skip this stage?
<gnomefreak> is there a way to print a web page that wont allow me to print for some messed up reason. ther opton i get is prin to file. lasst week i was ablet o print from all my browsers now nothing
<orionsonofneptun> hey
<orionsonofneptun> any body alive
<alkisg> Hi, I'm on a 3 months old Precise installation and I don't have ubuntu-desktop installed... I guess it got lost on some package upgrade or removal, and I should reinstall it, right?
<alkisg> Heh, fun, I was missing unity too
<number_one_1> hello
<UrB> help confirming this bug would be much appreciated: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/950413
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 950413 in bluez (Ubuntu) "Bluetooth connections stalling" [Undecided,New]
<UrB> so if anyone has the same bluetooth chip on their computer, test the same thing - it'll only take few minutes to do :)
<bluefrog> how do you create a launcher?
<bluefrog> besides creating a .desktop file and filling it in. not every user will do that
<jo-erlend> I'm drowning in fresh regressions. Unity is so slow it's almost unusable. Keyboard shortcuts like super to open the dash, doesn't work anymore. :/
<jo-erlend> Precise has been so nice to me until now. Then after going into beta, lots of regressions appear. Not good.
<Fujk> can you remove the new left menu in ubuntu?
<jadahl> the dock? or the hud?
<Fujk> the transparent dock thing
<Fujk> I want to use gnome do instead
<jadahl> System settings -> Appearance -> Behavior -> Auto-hide
<jadahl> won't make it go away, but at least you won't see it
<jadahl> if you want it to go away completely, I suppose you have to run something else than Unity
<Fujk> what part is unity? the menu or the WM?
<jadahl> both, AFAIK
<Fujk> I think I will go back to previous version
<UrB> jo-erlend: just installing 180MB of updates, hope nothing breaks down (using gnome-shell instead of unity) :S
<kylen> what U think about new ubuntu is faster then previous version ?
<kylen> on 11.10 on Sony Vaio E350 Unity sloooooooowly
<kylen> i know te 12.04 is devel at this momment and debug options is on
<kylen> but unity maybe a little faster then 11.10
<kylen> :(
<Daekdroom> Unity got faster in 12.04, indeed.
<ironhalik> kylen: check your video drivers
<ironhalik> unity is ok on my old GMA950, which is like fifty times slower then enything E350 has
<notify> unity is a bit divisive, despite the name
<kylen> ironhalik: thx, i have newest ati driver. At this time i use lubuntu on this netbook and all is oki
<kylen> glxgears shows 2600 frames
<kylen> this is good resaults
<kylen> :)
<Daekdroom> glxgears is not a benchmark.
<kylen> i know, but this app good show power of GPU
<Daekdroom> No, it doesn't.
<kylen> Daekdroom: what do U suggest ?
<kylen> Daekdroom: why ?
<ironhalik> kylen: LXDE is much less gpu intensive then Unity, and also, there may be problems that wont show in glxgears
<Daekdroom> I remember there's a whole page in X wiki telling why.
<ironhalik> like for me, binary nvidia drivers make scrolling PITA, causes Xorg to jump to 100% cpu usage
<ironhalik> while glxgears shows decent numbers
<Daekdroom> Oooh. It wasn't X wiki
<notify> glxgears _is_ a benchmark, but not a wholly reliable one
<Daekdroom> Nope. It's not a benchmark at all.
<Daekdroom> All it tells you is whether you have vsync on and it might - suggest - you don't have 3D Accel.
<Daekdroom> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark
<ironhalik> its boolean benchmark - shows that opengl either works or not ;>
<Daekdroom> 'So to summarize, glxgears only tests a small part of what you typically see in a 3D game. You could have glxgears FPS performance increase, but your 3D game performance decrease. Likewise, you could have glxgears performance decrease and your 3D game performance increase. '
<notify> yeah yeah
<notify> However, it is a very limited 'test'.
<notify> the title of a blog is not a substitute for reality btw
<notify> opinion masquerading as absolute reality
<Daekdroom> But it isn't a benchmark.
<Daekdroom> It's not about the title of something.
<brendand> of course it's a benchmark
<Daekdroom> Anyone can clearly see it does almost nothing a game does.
<Daekdroom> It doesn't even have textures.
<ironhalik> it has polygons, though :>
<kylen> partly shows the power of the gpu card
<brendand> just because it's not a good one for the purpose some people use it for doesn't make it not a benchmark
<Daekdroom> How many, compared to OpenArena?
<ironhalik> Daekdroom: hard to say, you could squeeze a lot into those cogs
<Daekdroom> It shows you whether you can run OpenGL without crashing X.
<Daekdroom> ironhalik, they don't.
<kylen> Daekdroom: u have right, this is not fully benchmark, but partly show about strengh of gpu
<kylen> :)
<Daekdroom> It doesn't show strength of GPU
<Daekdroom> It is limited by a lot of other bottlenecks.
<Daekdroom> Including CPU
<notify> brendand: you are right, of course. now glxgears isn't a very good benchmark, but that is beside the point
<Daekdroom> Even the compositing manager you are using can change the results there.
<notify> "glxgears is not a very good benchmark". done :)
<brendand> it tells you perfectly well how good different systems are at running glxgears :)
<ironhalik> guys, stop freting about it ;>
<kylen> i know when my gpu card show 300frame, then  compiz doesn`t work smoothly, but when i see 1200frame i know the compiz work good :) glxgears is a very littttle benchmark heh
<brendand> it wouldn't be a benchmark if it didn't tell you, for example, how many fps were achieved
<ironhalik> it uses gpu and has a number output, it is _some_ kind of benchmark :P
<notify> it also tells you whether vsync is on or not
<ironhalik> but who cares ;>
<brendand> if it was just spinning cogs and no data then it would not be a benchmark
<brendand> and now i'm done!
<ironhalik> so, lets compare resaults! :D
<kylen> hehe:)
<kylen> oki :D
<notify> so are we all agreed, unity and glxgears _must_ go
<ironhalik> Ive got ~2100 on GF8600 and nouveau drivers, ~5000 on nvidias drivers
<ironhalik> ;>
<kylen> Sony Vaio E350 ATI 6300 (APU) - on 2399 with out compiz ( on LXDE lubuntu)
<notify> about 2800 here. crappy 64-bit gpu memory bus
<notify> nvidia 210
<brendand> i get 300, but vsync is on?
<kylen> we see the benchmark show difference between nouveau drv / nvidias
<kylen> this test show the glxgears is a little benchmark :D
<kylen> hehe
<kylen> when vsync is on glxgears show 60frame max
<kylen> what benchmark U suggest  ?
<kylen> to compare speed unity between unity 2D
<kylen> ehh
<kylen> maybe 12.04 run oki on APU vaio
<kylen> will see what be ...
<notify> kylen: yeah or whatever your monitor max sync rate is. mine is 150 but i run it at 85, to save the tube. yes that's right crt monitor
<ironhalik> sure, check it out
<ironhalik> and also, try opensource drivers
<brendand> ah, see with vblank_mode=0 i get closer to 1900 fps
<notify> anything over 1000 and you can relax
<kylen> kylen@VAIBUNTU:~$ glxgears
<kylen> 11295 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2258.922 FPS
<kylen> 11972 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2394.256 FPS
<kylen> 11573 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2314.490 FPS
<kylen> :)
<kylen> Sony VAIO VPC-EB1S1E
<kylen> notify: right :)
<mischasworld> hello
<mischasworld> I recently updated to precise kubuntu beta, suspend to ram via settings in kde settings is not working, if i call pm-suspend via sudo its working any iedas to fix this?
<mischasworld> almaxorife: is sudo pm-suspend working for you?
<almoxarife> mischasworld: normal suspend works, hibernate does not
<almoxarife> mischasworld: have you looked at the logs?
<htorque> do you guys know if this really is the new gtk color chooser? http://img.xrmb2.net/images/709325.png
<mischasworld> almoxarife: is your swap partition big enough ? also i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/812394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812394 in Ayatana Design "Disable hibernate option by default" [High,Fix released]
<almoxarife> mischasworld: 4gig swap, 4gig mem
<mischasworld> almoxarife: I looked in the logs, didn't find errors, my problem seems to be pm-suspend not being called from kde
<mischasworld> almoxarife: do you have this file on your pc /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla
<almoxarife> mischasworld: no, file not there
<mischasworld> almoxarife: if not try to create it (with root privilegs)  and insert this content
<mischasworld> [Re-enable hibernate by default]
<mischasworld> Identity=unix-user:*
<mischasworld> Action=org.freedesktop.upower.hibernate
<mischasworld> ResultActive=yes
<mischasworld> anyone got an idea, for solving my problem?
<mischasworld> almoxarife: did it work?
<almoxarife> mischasworld: didn't try it yet, why can't the same be used for 'suspend'?
<mischasworld> almoxarife: cause suspend isnt deactivated by (k)ubuntu by default, my suspend is working but only if i call it manualy via pm-suspend oder via the power button. It isn't called by the activated time in kdes systemsettings
<kylen> to use suspend must have big swap ?
<Ian_Corne> no
<Ian_Corne> suspend is to memory
<Ian_Corne> hibernate puts all memory in swap
<tomodachi> Ian_Corne: all memory as in ram + gfx ram?
<mischasworld> suspend to disk is hibernate, suspend2ram is suspend
<ironhalik> hmm, @hibernation and big swaps
<ironhalik> devs could do something to make hibernation work without swap >= ram
<ironhalik> sth like hibersys file
<patdk-wk> heh
<patdk-wk> compressed ram -> disk
<patdk-wk> would make hibernation faster
<patdk-wk> and even restores
 * yofel_ agrees with patdk-wk
<yofel_> uswsusp does compress on hibernate though I think
<patdk-wk> ya I think it does
<yofel> but last time I used a swap file for hibernation it was a bit tricky to set up
<patdk-wk> I haven't had working hibernation or sleep for years
<patdk-wk> so I just don't bother
<yofel> I got it to work for a while a few months ago, but then it just broke for no reason and I couldn't find out what's wrong
<patdk-wk> technically what I wanted working hibernation for, is vmware :)
<yofel> and since I put a SSD into this notebook I don't use hibernate at all anyway
<patdk-wk> it takes so long to put my vm's to suspend on my laptop, even with my ssd
<patdk-wk> compression on that would be nice :)
<ironhalik> dunno if uswusp compresses, but it fails if swap is smaller then the ram size
<ironhalik> ram is cheap, ssd space is premium and swap on secondary HDD is slow :>
<yofel> well, I guess you could create a swap file on hibernation, but I believe even windows creates a file as large as your memory as you can't accurately calculate how much space you'll need
<ironhalik> yeah, the hibersys file
<ironhalik> but AFAIK, its more optimal, dumps only the used ram
<yofel> uhm, from what I've seen, uswsusp only writes what's used either
<ironhalik> and with, lets say 8 gig of ram, you wont go to sleep in the middle of some heavy encoding job :)
<yofel> at least hibernating with 1GiB was faster than with 8GiB used
<ironhalik> yeah, but currently it seems to check the worst case confition - if swap is smaller then the ammout of ram, it wont work
<c3sso> hello
<yofel> well, I don't know what checks upower does to figure that out TBH
<yofel> for me it says: 'can-hibernate: no', but KDE's powermanagement says I can
<c3sso> can somebody tell me why my changes to /etc/sudoers in precise work only for 1 reboot?
<yofel> and for all practical purposes I have enough swap to hibernate
<c3sso> I mean I reboot the machine and then It asks for password again for things I do not want it to
<ironhalik> yofel: for me, it may be a bug as well
<yofel> true
<c3sso> but sudoers file is  correct and I can see the entries I made there are there
<tomodachi> ironhalik: when writing ram to swap, does one have to have enough space for gfx ram?
<c3sso> tux ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/ubiquity
<yofel> tomodachi: I don't think that's saved at all
<ironhalik> tomodachi: no idea
<tomodachi> ok  i guess it can be regenerated from ram
<tomodachi> but wasnt sure
<ironhalik> yofel is prolly right, though
<doda1> hi folks
<rye> anybody knows whether susppending calls fsync() ?
<rye> sorry, wrong channel
<doda1> i have an integrated nvidia gpu and both 12.04 daily build from like a week ago and 11.10 don't work fine from the livecd because of faulty drivers
<c3sso> anybody? I am using precise and this seems to be a serious issue
<doda1> where can i report that ?
<yofel> c3sso: that looks right...
<yofel> c3sso: where in sudoers do you set that? below or above the %admin/%sudo settings?
<yofel> last time I edited sudoers the group permissions overwrote the user settings
<c3sso> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<c3sso> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<c3sso> same where I defined them in maverick
<yofel> hm, no idea then
<c3sso> has that changed? I do not think so...
<c3sso> hm
<c3sso> I am not really shure whats going on either....
<c3sso> I have precise in a  virtual machine..
<c3sso> when I reboot it, and then open a terminal, enter sudo reboot (which is also defined in /etc/sudoers to not ask for password
<c3sso> it asks it.
<c3sso> when I then open the file in gedit (I know, one should not do that...but just open, not edit anything...) and close it, then issue again the sudo reboot
<c3sso> then is reboots without asking....
<c3sso> strange
<c3sso> where to ask for that?????
<Pici> What is the question exactly?
<Pici> c3sso: ^
<c3sso> uhm
<c3sso> I have defined  /sbin/reboot  to not ask for password in /etc/sudoers
<rye> c3sso: it caches the authorization for some time
<c3sso> but when I freshly reboot?
<Pici> c3sso: Is the entry changed in /etc/sudoers ?
<rye> c3sso: so sudo cmd1; sudo cmd2 will ask for the first time only
<Pici> er s/Is/Has/
<c3sso> ?
<c3sso> first time?
<c3sso> I have exactly the same made in maverick
<c3sso> and it would always reboot, without asking me
<Pici> c3sso: Okay. So you edit /etc/sudoers.  It works for a little bit.  You reboot, it doesn't work anymore.  Has the entry that you made in /etc/sudoers changed or disappeared?
<c3sso> no
<c3sso> and thats what I do not understand
<Pici> c3sso: Can you pastebin your sudoers file?
<c3sso> ok
<c3sso> paste.ubuntu.com/893684
<c3sso> have the same entries on maverick, and there it just works as it should...
<Pici> c3sso: And the user in question is in the tux group?
<yofel> the use is tux
<yofel> or it would be %tux
<yofel> *user is
<c3sso> true
<c3sso> anyways, If there would be some dbus commands to shutdown the machine, I would be glad, too
<Pici> er, right, user.
<c3sso> hmm
<c3sso> I try to remove the entrys but just leave reboot... maybe that helps...
<c3sso> nope...
<c3sso> can somebody try that out?
<c3sso> what would be the dbus shutdown /reboot/ hibernate commands  for precise? I am trying to shutdown precise from openbox running....
<Ian_Corne> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3696644/linux-shutdown-with-dbus-send
<c3sso> are you shure that this works with precise?
<yofel> I doubt that as it has "Hal" in it
<c3sso> true..
<Ian_Corne> :)
<c3sso> I thought there would be a standarized dbus call to org.Freedesktop to do that
<yofel> me too, but for PowerManagement all I can find is Hibernate() and Suspend()
<c3sso> http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=58094 looks promising...
<c3sso> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ConsoleKit#Use_dbus_for_power_operations  works
<glosoli> Anyone else got the problem that LightDM Wallpaper is not changed when you change your desktop wallpaper ?
<zerwas> When using the Dash to start applications, every applications is started twice. This only happens for a specific user. What could be the reason for this bug?
<zerwas> and this *only* happens when i type the name of the application and press enter. If i click on the application icon the dash, it works fine
<zerwas> Trying to delete .config/dconf/user
<zerwas> That didn't help.
<pg345>  I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 with preseeding, here's my config based from the example. As it is, the installation works but the keyboard is not setup correctly. Also, when i replace « ubuntu-desktop » with « lamp-server » the installation just hangs after installing a lot of stuff.
<bluefrog> is, creating manually a .desktop file, the only way to create a shortcut on the desktop for example?
<Captain_Proton> if it does not have one on install
<bluefrog> to create a brand new shortcut
<bluefrog> I don't a "create shortcut" menu anymore anywhere
<bluefrog> don't see
<Captain_Proton> If you are not aware you can create them .local/share/applications
<bluefrog> well that's the point of my question. only way then
<Captain_Proton> you may be able to main menu to create them. I create them manually
<bluefrog> main menu? where?
<Captain_Proton> search main menu it will not remove icons like in the old days but it should create one for you
<Captain_Proton> windows key > main menu
<bluefrog> there's no "create schorcut" menu in there
<Captain_Proton> you may have to install it sudo apt-get install alacarte
<bluefrog> ok will do without create shortcut. alacarte is universe
<ryanprior> I just tried to install Ubuntu+1 and grub failed to install. I see a bug open in Launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/899213) which says it should be an "easy fix" but I'd like a workaround so I can try my installed system. Any ideas how I can get my grub working?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 899213 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "12.04 installation failed--grub install failed, locked /dev resource" [Undecided,New]
<allain> Hello. About twice a day, I get a white bar in the top left of my desktop that obscures whatever is behind it but doesn't stop me from clicking on them. Rebooting removes it, but I was wondering if anyone else has encountered this problem?
<ryanprior> I just tried to install Ubuntu+1 and grub failed to install. I see a bug open in Launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/899213) which says it should be an "easy fix" but I'd like a workaround so I can try my installed system. Any ideas how I can get my grub working?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 899213 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "12.04 installation failed--grub install failed, locked /dev resource" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kash> how did you lot get around the gconf2 bug?
<Captain_Proton> anyone know how to make message menu turn color on all new emails? I found it once in a bug report, I had to set a perm in thunderbird > prefs.js to show_all or something
<kash> okay, so gconf-service is not listed as a dependency for whatever reason, once that is installed then the system upgrade continues
<topyli> ooh i have window decorations again :)
<kash> that's usually good :)
<topyli> it's nice, yes
<Captain_Proton> found it > 'user_pref("extensions.messagingmenu.attentionForAll", true);'
<ryanprior> I just tried to install Ubuntu+1 and grub failed to install. I see a bug open in Launchpad (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/899213) which says it should be an "easy fix" but I'd like a workaround so I can try my installed system. Any ideas how I can get my grub working?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 899213 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "12.04 installation failed--grub install failed, locked /dev resource" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kbroulik> hmm since kernel 3.2.0-18 and now 3.2.0-19 I cannot load kernel modules, it always says "kernel does not have kernel module"; it works fine with the 3.2.0-17 though
<roasted> did gconf-editor go buhbyes?
<Pici> roasted: things should be transitioning to dconf.
<moonshadow> Hello
<moonshadow> I'm testing Ubuntu Precise Beta 1, and can't use sudo because it appears to freeze.
<roasted> Pici: oh? Haven't heard of dconf. I'll have to look into it. I'm just trying to enable advanced permissions within nautilus.
<roasted> Pici: I assume dconf-editor?
<Pici> roasted: I guess.  I haven't actually upgraded anything here to precise myself.
<nischayn22> hi I am having problems setting phpunit in ubuntu 12.04
<ironhalik> roasted: gconf is working for me
<roasted> ironhalik: in 12.04? I type it, I can see it come up in unity, but if I click it nothing happens... it's like it's a dead link
<topyli> gconf still works for apps who haven't migrated to gsettings and dconf. the transition is ongoing
<roasted> topyli: all I'm aiming to do is enable advanced nautilus permissions. Why nautilus doesn't do it by default like kde/dolphin do is beyond me, but that's all I'm looking to do on this box... is gconf still the way for that task?
<topyli> roasted: i think nautilus is dconf-editor land now
<roasted> topyli: I see. I assume needs installed?
<topyli> yes
<roasted> unable to locate package
<roasted> hm
<roasted> sudo apt-get install dconf-editor ??
<topyli> and as to why nautilus doesn't have a ton of buttons and sliders, it's not how we do things in gnome land :)
<topyli> roasted: yes
<roasted> topyli: makes zero sense, but we'll agree to disagree on that one. :)
<roasted> dconf-editor isn't available to install. oh well.
<topyli> roasted: it's yes i'm wondering about that too right now
<topyli> somehow, i have it installed
<roasted> how old is your build?
<topyli> since alpha 2 or so
<ironhalik> the package is dconf-tools
<topyli> oh yes
<ironhalik> also, try launching gconf-editor from terminal
<ironhalik> and see what happens
<roasted> ironhalik: nothing happened if I recall, one sec
<ironhalik> anyone noticed 'Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'
<roasted> not installed
<ironhalik> well then, install it :) apt-get install gconf-editor
<topyli> roasted: does apt give you a suggestion?
<topyli> gconf-editor is not going to help here
<ironhalik> Package: gconf-editor
<ironhalik> Priority: optional
<roasted> got dconf installed... not seeing nautilus anywhere though...
<ironhalik> Section: universe/utils
<topyli> nautilus should be somewher in org/gnome/...
<topyli> yes, there it is
<ironhalik> in gconf, its in /apps/nautilus :P
<topyli> gconf is not relevant
<roasted> oh helloo there advanced permissions
<roasted> SO nice to see you again
<ironhalik> hmm, I need gconf to change setting for terminal
<ironhalik> also, dconf could use a search feature
<roasted> now, I'm a little confused. was gconf included by default before in the install? I don't recall ever having to install it like I had to do with dconf just now
<topyli> sure gconf is still around, but not for those gnome apps who have already made the transition
<topyli> roasted: gconf was always around, otherwise gnome would not work. the same thing with dconf now. but the editors are a different matter
<roasted> topyli: but I don't recall needing to install gconf-editor to show advanced perms before. Maybe I did and I forget, but it crossed my mind
<topyli> you did install it, gconf-editor was never installed by default on any distribution i know of
<topyli> maybe gentoo or something :)
<roasted> okay, just curious :)
<roasted> one last curios question... what does sticky do in advanced perms? I see it changes the output to rwxrwxrwt
<ironhalik> Hmm, I just lost eth0 on my desktop, after the latest update
<ironhalik> hmm, 'the microsoft patch' fixed it :>
<topyli> roasted: look up 'sticky bit' on wikipedia, i bet they have an article on it
 * topyli looks himself
<DropsOfSerenity> does anyone know when the compiz patch is coming in that fixes the rebinding of the HUD  key problem with alt-tab?
<DropsOfSerenity> the bug page says the fix is in compiz-core revision 3057, ubuntu is on 3035 at the moment, I'm wondering when 3057 will be included with the updates
<glosoli> Anyone got the problem that lightdm wallpaper is not being updated when you change desktop wallpaper ?
<c3sso> ok, what happened to /usr/share/nautilus/ui/nautilus-directory-view-ui.xml  ?
<c3sso>  its missing in ubuntu precise... I mean its missing in newest nautilus package itself....
<c3sso>  can somebody tell me If I can still remove items from rightclick menu in nautilus, without recompiling it?
<c3sso>  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=precise&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=nautilus-directory-view-ui.xml
<acnot> Hi there all I sorted out my Ubuntu 12.04  shutting down upon playing any type of video in any type of media play.
<acnot> As I suspected it was the ATI proprietary video card driver
<acnot> So I just disabled that for now and as it is promised that that particuler bug will be squashed by the release of 12.04
<treebear> hello
<treebear> is  linux kernel 3.3 going to be shipped with ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<itaylor57> i don't believe so
<treebear> or is canonical going to stick with  linux kernel 3.2.x ?
<Dulak> 3.2 is where they froze, so no
<treebear> kernel freeze is due to 5th april
<treebear> if i'm not mistaken
<kklimonda> it's only for changes to the config and backporting patches
<Dulak> Hmmm, I thought everything was frozen already...
<kklimonda> kernel has been choosen months ago
<itaylor57> treebear, look at the link http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/beta1 it discusses the kernel info for the release
<kklimonda> treebear: you'll get newer kernel when 12.10 is released. they'll backport it for 12.04 after that
<treebear> will i be able to install kernel 3.3 and remove 3.2.x version of the kernel?
<kklimonda> treebear: why do you need 3.3?
<treebear> what do you mean by "backporting" it?
<kklimonda> prepare an official package for 12.04 (supported until 12.10 is EOL)
<treebear> will i be able to install kernel 3.3 and remove the 3.2.x version of the kernel on 12.04 LTS?
<johnjohn101> i'm guessing compiling your own kernel for your ubuntu version isn't a good idea.
<Dulak> security and bug fix patches get ported to older kernels when possible,  it's called backporting.
<treebear> not compiling, but installing from apt sources
<treebear> that won't be possible in ubuntu 12.04 for the kernel, right?
<itaylor57> treebear, no it won't
<treebear> i see
<kklimonda> treebear: you'll be able to install it after 12.10 is released, but why do you need it?
<treebear> well, the main reason i would like to move to kernel 3.3 is the new features
<treebear> and bugs being fixed
<kklimonda> bugs are being fixed in 3.2 too
<johnjohn101> treebear, i found this on the net.  http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/how-to-compile-and-install-linux-kernel-3-0-in-ubuntu-11-04-10-10-and-10-04/  but I would use at own risk.
<kklimonda> mainline kernels have their own ppa
<kklimonda> so you can just use it
<micahg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Dulak> He said without compiling though, so I'd assume he means use a package from a later ubuntu
<kklimonda> but it's not worth it most of the time unless you are hitting some actual bug or need better hardware support
<johnjohn101> i agree, i've never had to swap out a kernel. but then again i don't use cutting edge hardware either
<treebear> that's exactly what i need
<treebear> thanks johnjohn101
<johnjohn101> treebear: i found this as well   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1915324.html
<treebear> if i'm not mistaken, this  kernel 3.3 is not an RC anymore but a final version
<treebear> am i right or am i right?
<treebear> :)
<itaylor57> treebear, if you are dead set on using the latest bleeding edge kernel, you might consider another distro than ubuntu
<kklimonda> treebear: yes, it's been released few days ago
<johnjohn101> treebear: you can check here.   http://www.kernel.org/
<c3sso> or use liquoriz kernel
<c3sso> what actually are these messages when starting up with plymouth disabled:  these Starting... Stopping... messages. they seem to be annother system startup mechnism?
<treebear> yeah i get annoyed by this plymouth messages, too
<treebear> how can they be turned off?
<c3sso> is theis plymouth who produces that messazges? starting and right after that stopping the same thing?I mean I can alter the color of the [ ok ]  messages of classic startup items in /etc/lsb-base-logging.sh
<c3sso> but not for these items
<treebear> whenever i suspend my system, i see two plymouth messages
<treebear> what is plymouth anyway?
<treebear> i see the  plymouth  mountall command failed
<treebear> why is this plymouth so annying?
<c3sso> I doubt plymouth is the problem, it draws the nice ubuntu graphics at startup, I disabled it. I see onle the text messsages then. Also, they seem to randomly show up...
<yofel> plymouth is what shows you the boot and shutdown splash, and handles and communication between system services and you during that time
<yofel> *and handles the communication
<treebear> i see
<yofel> c3sso: the [ ok ] comes from sys-v-init if I remember correctly, and from the compatibility mode that's used these days, but we use upstart now for service management
<treebear> why do i _always_ get the  plymouth mountall failed  message at startup?
<mongo> yofel: one bit of documentation i've been looking for is how upstart chooses it's order, openvswitch is very broken, it is started way too late and I'd like to just fix that but I can't find good docs on how to set startup order
<yofel> hm, you shouldn't - mountall is what handles mounting drives from fstab on boot
<mongo> treebear: you have NFS volumes in /etc/fstab?
<mongo> treebear: upstart is doing a mountall before the network is up
<yofel> mongo: there is no startup "order". you tell a service which services need to be up before it can start
<treebear> so why can't plymouth mount all things in fstab?
<yofel> and disks need to be mounted before network IIRC
<treebear> at boottime
<yofel> uhm, check the logs for drive failures? "mountall failed" is too generic of an error
<mongo> yofel: see, taht is not always true, which is one of the things they need to flesh out on upstart
<treebear> where can i find this specific log?
<yofel> mongo: well, true, currently mountall handels both local and remove filesystems, which doesn't quite work
<mongo> yofel: root in ro is enough to bring up the network and you could have a network mounted disk that is needed for full boot
<yofel> s/remove/remote/
<mongo> the real problem is that network manager is years behind on debian too
<mongo> I think that is the problem, network manager interfaces come up in the correct order but /etc/network/interfaces doesn't
<treebear> and so plymouth can't mount all network interfaces at that particular time at the boottime?
<mongo> oh ya mountall is pretty simple too
<yofel> well, can't say anything there as the only system where I don't use network-manager doesn't have any NFS mounts
<treebear> what's nfs again?
<mongo> treebear: really it looks like it just calls mount -a multiple times
<yofel> network file system
<mongo> which means you can ignore that error
<treebear> oh got it
<mongo> if it is from NFS/SMB shares
<yofel> if mountall would *really* fail, it wouldn't even continue to boot
<treebear> so how many times is the command  mountall  fired then?
<treebear> once?
<yofel> no idea
<treebear> and then it persistently mounts things as it boots the OS?
<treebear> ubuntu in our case
<yofel> mountall is run once, but I don't know what exactly it does then
<kklimonda> I think it's launched once and then, when network interfaces are up, it get send signal
<mongo> well there is a mountall and a mountall-net
<treebear> i guess i see the error because the network interface is not *immediately* mounted when  plymouth mountall command is fired
<kklimonda> I'd actually use autofs to mount nfs share only when they are accessed
<mongo> with iscsi/nfs etc....it would be hard to catch all network mounts
<yofel> hm, mountall-net does seem to send mountall a retry for network drives
<kklimonda> yes, but mountall quits after we reach rcS
<mongo> kklimonda: autohome can cause other issues
<yofel> this is a mess
<kklimonda> so if you don't get network up soon enough you won't get network shares mounted
<treebear> rcs?
<mongo> is there any way to get logging to work to catch what is preventing shutdown
<mongo> I have that on several systems
<treebear> what is rcs?
<mongo> it unmounts and hangs, if I do ctrl-alt-delete it say it is writing the clock but it requires a hard power off
<treebear> i'm not so familiar with these acronyms
<mongo> treebear: i'm guessing single mode run level
<yofel> as mongo said
<kklimonda> yeah, but something definitely kills mountall at some point
<yofel> run levels are from sys-v-init days though
<treebear> yeah... but what?
<kklimonda> well, it's theory - in practice we won't really get rid of sysvinit scripts for quite a while
<mongo> didn't fedora must announce they are moving to some brand new init thing?
<yofel> which would be systemd
<yofel> haven't looked much into it yet
<mongo> oh cool it actually looks intresting if it works as they claim
<mongo> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/why.html
<kklimonda> heh, this table is very inacurate
<c3sso> uhm and the Starting / Stopping messages I get, whats that?
<mongo> the LSBInit support would fix most of the updstart migration issues
<kklimonda> there is a lot of fud between debian, ubuntu, upstart and systemd developers
<mongo> kklimonda: ya, and us users take the brunt
<kklimonda> but I'd still love ubuntu to use it so we could limit differences
<treebear> isn't grub the one that spits out those  plymouth mountall failed   messages?
<mongo> I would like a real way to say "I want openvswitch to start before failsafeboot
<yofel> yeah, I'll be happy to get rid of sys-v-init, but then please with something everybody uses
<mongo> right now I have to go edit the silly "sleep" entries in failsafe to reduce my boot time by 120 seconds
<yofel> treebear: grub only takes care to load the kernel, mount the initramfs and then launches init, and init is upstart for us
<mongo> if upstart had honered LSB headers it would be a lot less of a problem too
<mongo> soon for PC users grub will be gone too
<mongo> well on single boot machines
<yofel> well, iirc ubuntu doesn't particulary care about lsb
<yofel> mongo: to be replaced by what?
<yofel> uEFI?
<mongo> yofel: yes, but ubuntu uses a ton of upstream debian packages
<mongo> yofel: yes direct EFI boot
<yofel> k
<kklimonda> yofel: this is pretty much impossible
<kklimonda> yofel: for example debian is pretty much set on supporting "toy projects" like kfreebsd or hurd
<kklimonda> and neither upstart nor systemd work on them
<yofel> well, good point
<mongo> and ubuntu is about pretty :) where sysv init doesn't work
<yofel> sys-v-init has no problem with pretty, it has a problem with speed
<mongo> yofel: yes but with failsafe ubuntu has no claim to boot speed
<yofel> uh, failsafe isn't meant to be fast, really, it's supposed to work, that's all
<mongo> go look at those sleep statements in /etc/init/failsafe.conf
<kklimonda> mongo: well, there are quite a lot server developers for ubuntu
<mongo> kklimonda: yes but those patches never make it into the release, I have dozens of KVM boxes running ubuntu
<mongo> I have to deal with the nm not supporting bridges mess
<kklimonda> mongo: well, nothing does it by itself
<kklimonda> server folks are not really interested in the desktop
<mongo> kklimonda: ya I am looking at fixing nm with ovpenvswitch
<mongo> my main problem with upstart is there is no easy way to fix order problems
<yofel> you can edit the start requirements for the services
<kklimonda> mongo: well, you just have to stop thinking about it as "order" ;)
<yofel> other than that you can only rewrite the scripts
<mongo> kklimonda: when I get shoved into failsafe because of order it matters :)
<mongo> yofel: how to I say start this script before thisone?
<kklimonda> mongo: it's not about order though, but dependencies
<yofel> mongo: by telling the other not to start before this is finished
<mongo> kklimonda: same thing in this case, you are stuck in syntax
<mongo> kklimonda: openvswitch-switch and openvswitch-controller should start before failsafe
<mongo> unfortunatly they are in apt but maintained upstream so they are LSB
<yofel> then tell failsafe to start on started penvmswitch-switch...
<yofel> ok, that's pretty impossible then -.-
<yofel> other than porting stuff to upstart
<kklimonda> mongo: why do they have to start before failsafe?
<mongo> yofel: ya, this is where ubuntu needs to push back more upstream
<mongo> kklimonda: because I don't like to wait 120 seconds for a machine to boot for no reason
<yofel> mongo: they're in universe, so feel free to push upstream, canonical won't do a thing
<mongo> yofel: I know, it is just a pitty because the package is pretty critical to the virtual server bit
<mongo> yofel: I'm not anti ubuntu but these things are fustrating :)
<yofel> file a bug and find someone that fixes it, I fear you can't do more
<kklimonda> mongo: shouldn't it be enough to configure network with /etc/network/interfaces ?
<mongo> the past several release have been about UI and have ignored the rest it seems
<kklimonda> mongo: failsafe should quit once both filesystem and static-network-up are emitted
<mongo> kklimonda: openvswitch is a virtual switch, way past /etc/network/interfaces
<kklimonda> mongo: what do you mean?
<mongo> yofel: well if they bump wheezy up to the latest qemu-kvm/libvirt we will probably just migrate to wheezy when it is released
<mongo> kklimonda: you don't configure the interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces, it is a complete ethernet soft switch
<yofel> mongo: as I'm not familiar with openvswitch, what do you need to have up for the system to boot?
<yofel> hm
<mongo> yofel: to have network
<mongo> yofel: once they go back to the /etc/rc.? scripts it does come up
<mongo> but after 120seconds of sitting doing nothing due to sleep 60's
<kklimonda> mongo: if it completely replaces debian/ubuntu network config then you have to modify its init scripts to emit signals that upstart expects
<yofel> you could probably throw the "and static-network-up" condition out of the start requirements for rc-sysinit
<mongo> kklimonda: it works fine with ifup
<mongo> yofel: I have those
<kklimonda> mongo: that's pretty much what ifup -a does
<mongo> but 12.04 starts static entries after failsafe
<kklimonda> erm, networking.conf
<kklimonda> but I guess it's too early because some daemon is not yet running
<mongo> kklimonda: I do have to add in an up and down line in interfaces because there is not a physical device
<kklimonda> mongo: have you tried editing init scripts so they emit static-network-up when network is actually up?
<mongo> kklimonda: how do I get upstart to do an init job for network?
<kklimonda> (upstart nor failsafe really care what handles network - it just waits for this signal to continue)
<kklimonda> mongo: there is initctl emit
<kklimonda> man initctl
<uyaffe_> Hi, need some help. can't fine MySQL Query Browser after upgrading my Ubuntu to version 12.04
<yofel> true, so either /run/network doesn't exist soon enough, or ifup -a hangs
<mongo> ls
<mongo> it is a pitty that it didn't make it into the ltr
<kklimonda> well, it's not too late
<mongo> isn't it all GUI now
<kklimonda> but universe packages are maintained by people who care about it
<mongo> the packages are in universe though
<kklimonda> them*
<mongo> kklimonda: this is a base kernel function now as of 3.3 though
<kklimonda> so it's up to you to prepare a patch and push it if you really need it
<mongo> or just move to debian
<mongo> kklimonda: this is a big thing, not some random package like xsnow
<yofel> uyaffe_: was removed:
<yofel> Deleted on 2011-11-28 by Colin Watson, requested by clint-fewbar; EOL upstream; fails to link against MySQL 5.5; LP: #896463
<mongo> although to be honest the libvirt version is too old to take advantage of it
<kklimonda> mongo: it's in universe so it's not really a matter of a size/importance but who is responsible for it
<kklimonda> as it's a complicated package it should be fixed by someone who can actually test the fix and see if it works
<mongo> kklimonda: well the upstream is debian
<mongo> kklimonda: there are lots of debian maintained packages that are not universe
<mongo> kklimonda: e.g. network manager is not ubuntu
<uyaffe_> yofel- But I downloaded it 4 days ago...
<kklimonda> mongo: I don't see the point
<mongo> kklimonda: ubuntu pulls base functinality packages in all the time
<kklimonda> mongo: what I mean is that someone has to fix it
<yofel> uyaffe_: not from precise I would say
<kklimonda> mongo: Canonical isn't interested in it because no one has paid them for it
<yofel> it's avaliable in all older releases
<kklimonda> mongo: most community developers can't fix it because they don't use it
<uyaffe_> yofel: I downloaded it from the Ubuntu Software Center
<mongo> kklimonda: yes but the depricated package is, bridge-utils
<yofel> uyaffe_: using which release?
<kklimonda> mongo: you can ask people for help (I'd try #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-server) but if you really want to see it fixed then you'll have to get your hands dirty
<kklimonda> or switch a distribution
<yofel> uyaffe_: see bug 896463 for more information
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 896463 in mysql-gui-tools (Ubuntu) "EOL upstream, should be dropped from precise" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/896463
<kklimonda> I don't see any other option - it won't get fixed by itself
<bearded-sully> I have a dual boot set up with a shared storage partition, Win xp and Ubuntu Precise, I'm trying to change the default file locations of ubuntu to be in the storage partition, which I have auto mounting on boot already. any pointers? It's not how it used to be before unity...
<mongo> kklimonda: really no, I just want to figure out how to get to go in the right order
<kklimonda> mongo: I've already told you what I'd try to do
<mongo> kklimonda: and i'm trying to free up a physical to try it right now
<kklimonda> great :)
<uyaffe_> yofel: so what can I do now? is it possible to get it from somewhere?
<bearded-sully> was my question too long winded?
<kklimonda> uyaffe_: you can still download a tar.gz and install it by yourself
<yofel> uyaffe_: well, the bug says it doesn't work with mysql 5.5, so I doubt getting it from somewhere else will help you
<mongo> kklimonda: are there tools to parse the order upstart events happen?
<yofel> unless you downgrade mysql
<kklimonda> bearded-sully: what do you mean by "default file locations"?
<uyaffe_> How can I downgrade? I alsoow to install it found the MySQL GUI Tools.tar.gz but I don't have a clue on h
<uyaffe_> I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux
<mongo> really both /etc/network/interfaces and this should be an net-device-up event
<bearded-sully> my "video" "pictures" etc folders that show up in the left side of nautilus
<guntbert> uyaffe_: no offense: but why do you work with a beta system if you are new ?
<kklimonda> uyaffe_: downgrading isn't supported
<bearded-sully> I may have found something though
<bearded-sully> symlinks?
<yofel> mongo: well, networking.conf runs ifup -a and emits static-network-up
<kklimonda> mongo: well, you can run upstart with --verbose afair and then you'll see all events in the log (I don't remember which one)
<yofel> and net-device-up
<jinjorge> uyaffe: not sure you are going to get a tutorial here on how to install a software package
<kklimonda> there is no graph, but the log is quite readable
<jinjorge> may want to google it
<kklimonda> bearded-sully: you can edit $HOME/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<uyaffe_> Ok, Thanks all.
<mongo> kklimonda: I need to do that with shutdown, the refusing to reboot without a power cycle is a bigger problem
<bearded-sully> thank you! Much easier than what I was looking at!
<treebear> where are the logs for drive failures?
<guntbert> treebear: all logs are under /var/log
<treebear> ah
<treebear> thanks
<mongo> really I just just make upstart scripts and shove this in my PPA
<mongo> my poor PPA, tried to get a arm cross compiler to upload there forever but I couldn't figure out bootstrap on the build  servers
<mongo> hrm, upstart uses udev events for this, so that is probably what needs to happen, udev rules?
<mongo> hrm yes, starting it earlier should work, this may be an easy conversion as it does shove it out as a net device in udev
<metaph> hi evrybody
<metaph> was forced to shut down when trying gnome-shell and after rebooting cannot go through the login screen!
<treebar> hey guys
<treebar> i did a terrible mistake
<treebar> i removed  vmlinuz  file from my system
<treebar> completely
<treebar> even the  vmlinuz.old
<treebar> what would happen if i reboot my machine now?
<yofel> boot a live disk, chroot to the system and reinstall the kernel image package
<metaph> now can only login as guest, even creating a new user with useradd doesnt work
<yofel> treebar: it won't boot without a kernel
<treebar> the initrd.img was not removed though
<yofel> treebar: if you have the system still running just reinstall the kernel image
<treebar> yeah it's still running
<yofel> treebar: that's the initramfs, you still need the kernel itself (vmlinuz)
<treebar> i'm on it right now
<treebar> shit
<treebar> is there a quick wy to reinstall the kernel now?
<yofel> then reinstall linux-image-3.2.0-19-generic or what's current
<treebar> i'm on Lubuntu 11.10
<treebar> got any idea what the command would be?
<yofel> wrong channel then, this is only for 12.04 support - but there it would be 3.0.0, and same procedure
<yofel> apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.2.0-19-generic
<DropsOfSerenity> does anyone know when the compiz patch is coming in that fixes the rebinding of the HUD  key problem with alt-tab?
<DropsOfSerenity> the bug page says the fix is in compiz-core revision 3057, ubuntu is on 3035 at the moment, I'm wondering when 3057 will be included with the updates
<yofel> using your kernel though - look at how initrd is named
<yofel> treebar: wait though, *what* did you remove
<yofel> ?
<yofel>  /vmlinuz, or /boot/<something> ?
<metaph> is there a way to restore the session without creating a new user?? dont know what happened, but cannot login. Even chrooting the partition from recovery mode to run upgrade & upgrade, in case there was some broken packages, didnt solve it
<treebar> yofel: just /vmlinuz
<treebar> and  /vmlinuz.old
<yofel> treebar: those are just symlinks
<yofel> for example: /vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-19-generic
<yofel> for me
<yofel> but reinstalling your kernel package should fix that too
<treebar> so i can safely reboot my machine?
<yofel> probably
<yofel> I would still fix it though
<treebar> will that file vmlinuz be recreated at the reboot?
<yofel> no
<yofel> treebar: what's the highest vmlinuz version in /boot ?
<treebar> yofel: it's 3.0.0-16
<yofel> treebar: sudo ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.0-16-generic /vmlinuz
<treebar> thanks mate
 * yofel isn't sure what even uses those files though
<kklimonda> does anything actually use /vmlinuz ?
<treebar> yofel: yuo are the best
<kklimonda> grub is configured to point to /boot/vmlinuz-* directly
<treebar> now vmlinuz is restored in /
<treebar> thanks again
<bandit5432> could some point me in the right direction for mainline kernel version 3.3  discussions?
<kklimonda> bandit5432: what discussions do you have in mind?
<bandit5432> kernel v3.3-precise does not recognize my ide optical drives any thoughts? v3.3-rc7-precise works fine
<bandit5432>  as precise is still looking at shipping with 3.2 I was not sure where to ask
<kklimonda> bandit5432: mainline kernels have bugzilla https://bugzilla.kernel.org/ and you can probably report the bug there
<kklimonda> LKML is also a possibility, but first you'd have to do a git bisect to track a problem
<bandit5432> well i always do bug reports like an idiot so i wanted to ask some where first
<kklimonda> at this point it's an upstream problem and given a number of patches between rc7 and final release it should be rather simple to track it down
<bandit5432> i will search the LKML and see if any one else is having issues
<bandit5432> for a smart person yes
<kklimonda> well, it's really a matter of doing a git bisect - it's not hard, but takes some time to learn and do that
<bandit5432> git bisect i will go look that up
<bandit5432> kklimonda,  thanks for the information I will see how this git bisect works although at the rate i am downloading it will be a while
<kklimonda> bandit5432: in the meantime you can contact kernel devs on lkml, i think http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/docs/lkml/reporting-bugs.html should still be an accurate description of what the report should have
<bandit5432> kklimonda, will do
<Dbm> Hello guys, ive need help. When i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS i bootup via USB, all works fine till i get in narea to clear whole HDD and install fresh system. I got some Warning about /dev/sda msdos or something.
<Dbm> anyone?
<ironhalik> hmm, my intek 945 runs a whoopin 30 fps in glxgears
<ironhalik> intel
<Daekdroom> ironhalik, vsync
<ironhalik> it would be at 60 with vsync
<ironhalik> I guess
<ironhalik> :>
<Daekdroom> Unless it missed every single vblank while rendering.
<Daekdroom> i.e. every frame takes two vblanks to render.
<Daekdroom> Which is weird for glxgears, but might happen.
<Daekdroom> Are you using the default 300x300 for the glxgears window?
<ironhalik> yeah
<kklimonda> there is a way to disable it
<kklimonda> (vsync that is)
<kklimonda> but I can't remember the correct name for the variable to set
<ironhalik> yeah, Ill check it out when I resore my Xorg :>
<Daekdroom> Why disable vsync?
<ironhalik> just for testing
<kklimonda> to see how slow is glxgears really running
<ironhalik> if its vsync or some driver issue etc
<ironhalik> you mean how _fast_ it is really running ;>
<Daekdroom> I'd check glxinfo | grep OpenGL to see whether you're using software fallback for 3D rendering.
<kklimonda> ah, it's vblank_mode=0
<kklimonda> vblank_mode=0 glxgears will work
<Daekdroom> It's the most straightforward way to see if there's anything wrong.
<ironhalik> kk sec
<ironhalik> well, it says it uses mesa 8.0.1
<ironhalik> Mesa DRI Intel 945GM, 1.4 Mesa
<ironhalik> without any extensions
<kklimonda> I get whole 360 fps on this netbook
<kklimonda> sounds about right
<FernandoMiguel> kklimonda: p/
<kklimonda> FernandoMiguel: wow, haven't seen you around in a while :)
<kklimonda> FernandoMiguel: hey :)
<FernandoMiguel> yeah
<ironhalik> yup, with vblank overriden, glxgears gives 360 frames too
<kklimonda> bah, my gpu isn't even strong enough to run unity :/
<kklimonda> well, I guess an entire configuration is to blame
<kklimonda> at least it gives me a reason to play with unity-3d
<kklimonda> unity-2d even
<FernandoMiguel> LOL
<ironhalik> mine manages unity
<ironhalik> somewhat manages ;>
<bandit5432> depends on who you ask some would say that not running unity is a blessing
<FernandoMiguel> even my Intel is more then enough
<ironhalik> I'm wondering if I can squeeze some more apparen performance out of it
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-22
<ironhalik> gnome-shell on mutter runs smoother :P
<kklimonda> FernandoMiguel: this netbook has something really old, running on i915
<FernandoMiguel> eeewwwww
<kklimonda> FernandoMiguel: add to this a slow disk, and atom processor (single core 1.6 with HT)
<Daekdroom> Oh wow.
<kklimonda> and it can't really handle all the stuff I have running ;)
<kklimonda> well, even Firefox is enough to make it crawl if I start browsing too many pages at once
<kklimonda> at least it has 2 gigs of ram
<FernandoMiguel> I have a Intel HD3000 and SSD :p
<bandit5432> kklimonda, i forgot how much i hate building kernels
<FernandoMiguel> 8GBs :p
<kklimonda> yeah, if my netbook had HD3000 and atom dual core I'd actually consider putting an ssd into it
<Daekdroom> HD3000 is not enough for a SSD and 8GiBs.
<ironhalik> Im running on a 1.33ghz C2D culv
<ironhalik> on a 32gig, compactflash, ghetto ssd
<ironhalik> in place of one of those evil 1.8 inch drives
<Daekdroom> I'm running a Phenom II X4 820 with 4GiBs and a conventional HDD.
<Daekdroom> Probably 7200rpm
<kklimonda> well, my desktop is i5-2500 with 4 gigs of ram and two disks
<kklimonda> although 4 gigs is not nearly enough
<FernandoMiguel> it's not
<kklimonda> so I'll be buying another 8 soonish
<Daekdroom> 4Gigs is enough for me Oo
<Daekdroom> Well, except for when I want a Win7 VM.
<FernandoMiguel> the dev machines I got my team, are i5, 8GBs and 1080p LCDs
<kklimonda> I have to run VMs for work, and do a lot of building (sometimes inside VMs)
<bandit5432> i want more ram :C
<bandit5432> and i wont buy ddr2 because of the prices
<kklimonda> I should really put two 7200rpm 1TB WD blacks into my desktop
<kklimonda> and a single ssd
<kklimonda> but damn, that's a lot of money :/
<itaylor57> Intel Core i3-330UM processor 500GB HDD @ 7200 RPM 8G ram
<Daekdroom> I think I can get away with this computer for another 3 or 4 years.
<Daekdroom> It'll definitely last longer than my last one.
<bandit5432> Daekdroom, i hope that one would last for a while
<bandit5432> needs more ram though
<kklimonda> pretty much all my previous computers lasted for 3-4 years
<FernandoMiguel> my machines are 800€ DELL
<kklimonda> after that they either die from overuse, or are just too slow
<FernandoMiguel> less 150€ for 1366 pannels
<FernandoMiguel> my personal dell vostro wass 450€ plus SSD and +4GBs
<bandit5432> i got my mom a dell i5 quad with 8gigs of ram for $775 last year
<kklimonda> I built my desktop myself
<kklimonda> it's pretty much what everyone does in Poland ;)
<Daekdroom> My first comp unfortunately lasted 7 years.
<bandit5432> side question how long does a kernel build take?
<bandit5432> its been 12 years since i built one
<itaylor57> til its done?
<bandit5432> yes on a dual core rough estimate
<kklimonda> bandit5432: an hour or so on a decent hardware if you build with distribution configs afair
<kklimonda> but damn, last time I've built one was around 10.10 when I was hunting an audio bug
<bandit5432> kklimonda, ok i hate git bisect
<kklimonda> bandit5432: well, it won't take that much on the second try
<kklimonda> bandit5432: most of if will already be built
<bandit5432> kklimonda, i hope not but i have a way of breaking things so we will see
<kklimonda> bandit5432: have you tried sending an email to lkml in the meantime? it may be that someone will see the problem without bisecting
<bandit5432> kklimonda, nope but i might do that
<kklimonda> there were only 50 patches or so between rc7 and the final release
<bandit5432> 62
<kklimonda> and only a handful of them would have any effect on that
<kklimonda> so they should stand out to people who are familiar with the code
<bandit5432> hmm maybe i should have git bisect visualize first
<kklimonda> what does it do?
<bandit5432> i dunno linus says its the nicest tool
<bandit5432> http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/git_bisect.html
<itaylor57> git bisect find the change that introduced a bug by binary search
<bandit5432> stupid me for wanting to burn a cd and use m$ beta antivirus livecd
<bandit5432> i new i should have booted into rc7 this morning and not 3.3
<bandit5432> knew'
<bandit5432> any one run 12.04 with gnome-panels?
<glosoli> not me :/
<bandit5432> i have a different question that i just remembered
<kklimonda> i did see some screenshots of a "gnome classic" session so someone does ;)
<bandit5432> mine keeps having errors on my laptop
<bandit5432> hmm now my laptop wont even boot :|
<FernandoMiguel> Tomas Moniz <tmoniz@rocket-internet.pt>
<FernandoMiguel> nite folks
<glosoli> bandit5432: what kind of errors ?
<bandit5432> it randomly hangs when using gnome-panels and the panels become unusable killing them or ctrl+alt+bkspce works for a while then it does it again
<jinjorge> observing something interesting lately when my pc running 12.04 randomly reboots
<bandit5432> it wont finish booting right now so i am updating in rescue and will see if its acting the same when i reboot
<jinjorge> anyone else seen something similar?
<glosoli> bandit5432: have you reported bug ?
<bandit5432> glosoli, not yet i always ask first then report
<jinjorge> are there any commands I can run to see the cause of the last reboot?
<glosoli> bandit5432: As I am not using Classic Gnome Session, can't test it for the moment :/
<bandit5432> glosoli, i figured that most dont use it any more
<glosoli> jinjorge: there should be some commands to get logs, forgot about them, you may try googling smth like "ubuntu check sys reboot logs" or smth like that
<glosoli> bandit5432: well unity became an interface for choice for many of us
<jinjorge> glosoli: Thanks, will do
<glosoli> jinjorge: ah instead reboot -> restart, that would be the correct word
<jinjorge> glosoli: ok!!
<bandit5432> jinjorge, you can look in the log file viewer app
<jinjorge> bandit5432: viewer app?
<bandit5432> yes in its "log file viewer" hold on i will give you the terminal command
<bandit5432> /usr/bin/gnome-system-log
<bandit5432> gnome-system-log system log viewer for GNOME
<jinjorge> bandit5423: Thanks found the app, but it does not launch
<alteregoa> hello dudettes and dudes
<bandit5432> does it give you an error jinjorge ?
<jinjorge> bandit5432: nope
<alteregoa> someone tell me the version of samba pangolin uses?
<pangolin> 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu1
<jinjorge> bandit5432:in Gnome classic, it's under Applications, System Tools
<bandit5432> jinjorge, yes that would be correct you can also open a terminal and try and see if you get an error
<jinjorge> bandit5432: I am just looking at the syslog using vi
<jinjorge> bandit5432: I'll have to look into why log viewer is not launching later
<jinjorge> very bizarre
<jinjorge> very strange
<jinjorge> bandit5432: nothing is logged in the syslog with regards to trying to launch log viewer
<bandit5432> jinjorge,  i dont hink it should
<bandit5432> think'
<jinjorge> bandit5432: ok
<bandit5432> jinjorge,  if you need root access it would show up in auth.log
<jinjorge> bandit5432: launches from terminal
<bandit5432> jinjorge, strange but at least its working
<jinjorge> bandit5432: but not via the launcher(is that what it's called?)
<bandit5432> jinjorge,  i dont use the correct terms so I would not be the one to ask on that
<bandit5432> jinjorge, i call it a menu and go from there
<jinjorge> bandit5432: yes, at least it's working. I'll file a bug for failing to launch from the menu option/launcher or whatever it's supposed to be referred to
<jinjorge> bandit5432: I appreciate your help
<bandit5432> jinjorge,  i would search for a bug first before you make a new noe
<bandit5432> 'one
<bandit5432> jinjorge,  np
<jinjorge> bandit5432: yes, was going to do that prior to filing. just stating ultimate intentions that way I don't forget :)
<bandit5432> jinjorge,  good idea i use sticky notes only way i can remember what i am doing
<bandit5432> well that and i have 40 apps and hundreds of tabs open at a time
<WilsonBradley> Finally finished a full update for 12.04 and most problems went away. It seems the rule of thumb , like in Windows, to CLOSE ALL apps while doing an update. I don't get as many errors.
<jinjorge> bandit5432: :) signing out. catch you on here later
<bandit5432> see you
<Fernandos> where is the ubuntu package maintainer/creator/learning channel?
<Dbm> Hello guys, ive need help. When i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS i bootup via USB, all works fine till i get in narea to clear whole HDD and install fresh system. I got some Warning about /dev/sda msdos or something.
<bandit5432> nope panel still crashes when loading synaptic
<ryanprior> I've been unable to install Grub while installing Precise (LP: #899213) Does anybody know a workaround?
<Faryshta> Hi. 12.04 will use kernel 3.3?
<Daekdroom> Faryshta, 3.2
<Faryshta> Daekdroom, what a shame. Thanks.
<Daekdroom> Not a shame at all.
<Daekdroom> We're way past FeatureFreeze.
<Daekdroom> And they need enough time to fix eventual new bugs that show up.
<micahg> also 3.2 is an LTS kernel
<ryanprior> speaking of new bugs, can anybody help me troubleshoot a grub installaion problem?
<Faryshta> Daekdroom, micahg yes but as an android developer I would love some default support.
<micahg> Faryshta: the kernel from 12.10 will be backported to precise
<Faryshta> micahg, cool. By then I hope they get kernel 3.4+
<bandit5432> is it normal for a kernel image to be 600MG when built from git?
<leftyfb> Can someone tell me why alt+right-click is not working on either of the panels in 12.04 fully updated and running gnome-panel?
<bandit5432> try windows key+alt or the right clt key
<bandit5432> right alt'
<leftyfb> i've tried both alt and ctrl keys as well as the windows key
<leftyfb> why the hell would they disable right-clicking a panel? Like it was "confusing" anyone.
<bandit5432> dunno my panel keeps crashing so i cant change any-thing
<Daekdroom> bandit5432, did you leave debugging symbols enabled?
<bandit5432> leftyfb, you getting any errors about the panel crashing
<bandit5432> Daekdroom, i dunno will look
<leftyfb> not yet
<leftyfb> haven't got that far
<bandit5432> it gave a nice dump last time but then said i needed to update
<itaylor57> well my ssytem got borked
<itaylor57> did apt-get dist-upgrade
<itaylor57> removed alot of packages and now can't login
<itaylor57> so am downloading image to reinstall
<leftyfb> I keep trying 12.04 with different non-unity solutions to see if ubuntu is something I can keep using going forward ... and if it's simple enough, I might even get excited about ubuntu again and possibly even start advocating it again .. minus Unity of course
<Daekdroom> You could try reinstalling the ubuntu-desktop package from command line, itaylor57
<itaylor57> will try
<bandit5432> leftyfb, i use it with gnome-panel and 11.10 is working ok but 12.04 the panel keeps crashing
<johnjohn1011> is it true about gnome classic in 12.04?
<leftyfb> johnjohn101: we're trying
<leftyfb> johnjohn101: if it's true, I might stick with ubuntu
<leftyfb> it's running, although severely neutered
<bandit5432> what about gnome-classic in 12.04?
<leftyfb> that it's easily reinstalled
<leftyfb> sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<bandit5432> that worked in 11.10 dont know why it would change for 12.04
<Daekdroom> They changed it so it looks like old Ubuntu instead of GNOME Shell.
<Daekdroom> There weren't even official indicators for it.
<johnjohn1011> i meant that improvements are being made that it is basically the same as 10.10 or so?
<itaylor57> Daekdroom: i am trying that now
<bandit5432> my gnome-panel on 11.10 looks like old ubuntu or really close any way
<leftyfb> I doubt they're improving it
<bandit5432> gnome-panel on 11.10 and 12.04 looks the same
<leftyfb> more like throwing their loyal followers scraps
<itaylor57> it also remove alot like rythmbox etc
<Daekdroom> bandit5432, no, they don't.
<johnjohn1011> i like the new unity better.
<leftyfb> itaylor57: the default installed packages isn't a big deal
<Daekdroom> 11.10 didn't even have indicator-applet for GNOME Panel in the repos.
<johnjohn1011> but I have to support my brother
<bandit5432> i am using 11.10 to type this and i would have to disagree
<Daekdroom> 12.04 does.
<leftyfb> a simple "sudo apt-get install <package>" is an easy fix
<bandit5432> you can install the idicator-applet from ppa
<Daekdroom> You could check all suggested and recommended packages for ubuntu-desktop and install them.
<leftyfb> Daekdroom: so far I'm not able to bring up any menu's on the panels
<Daekdroom> bandit5432, which is not official.
<Daekdroom> Now it's in the freaking repos!
<leftyfb> Daekdroom: you're complaining?
<bandit5432> lol ok
<Daekdroom> and by default.
<Daekdroom> No, I'm not.
<imnichol> So does anyone know how to remove a library location from rhythmbox?
<bandit5432> i run apps from 12-14 ppas so that is not a biggy for me also mediabuntu so all is good
<Daekdroom> I take PPAs with a grain of salt now, because once I used one I couldn't purge with ppa-purge.
<Daekdroom> And had to manually try to downgrade the packages.
<bandit5432> that does suck
<bandit5432> Daekdroom,  for future reference if you need it dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq  'name.deb'
<bandit5432> ok off to test my git bisect
<Dbm> Hello guys, ive need help. When i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS i bootup via USB, all works fine till i get in narea to clear whole HDD and install fresh system. I got some Warning about /dev/sda msdos or something.
<Dbm> anyone had that prob?
<Dbm> ;d
<bandit5432> whats the exact warning?
<Dbm> gimme sec
<Dbm> imma google it for u
<bandit3453> test
<Dbm> Warning: /dev/sda contains GPT signatures, indicating that it has a GPT table.
<Dbm> However, it does not have a valid fake msdos partition table, as it should.
<Dbm> Perhaps it was corrupted -- possibly by a program that doesn't understand GPT
<Dbm> partition tables.  Or perhaps you deleted the GPT table, and are now using an
<Dbm> msdos partition table.  Is this a GPT partition table?
<Dbm> This one
<Dbm> And then i got Yes or No
<itaylor57> well i got desktop back
<Dbm> But Yes & No not working at all.
<itaylor57> but a whole lota stuff is gone now
<Daekdroom> itaylor57, install the recommends and suggests for ubuntu-desktop.
<Daekdroom> Unfortunately I don't know how to do that through CLI
<itaylor57> yea i will check in synaptic
<bandit3453> dbm what size is the disk and is it a fresh install
<Dbm> I got answer,
<Dbm> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/157152
<bandit3453> yay
<Dbm> Cheers
<Dbm> btw guys is it on 12.04 possible
<Dbm> to go gnome classic and edit all panels?
<Dbm> as u wish and hide that dock's?
<ryanprior> Ubiquity's been failing to install Grub while installing Precise (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/899213) Can anybody help me find a workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 899213 in grub-installer (Ubuntu) "12.04 installation failed--grub install failed, locked /dev resource" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Dbm> anyone?
<bandit3453> Dbm, yes gnome classic is possible
<bandit3453> i am using it right now
<Daekdroom> Dbm, yes
<Dbm> ok great
<Dbm> thanks
<leftyfb> jeeze .. they didn't even install gconf-editor
<leftyfb> thanks for the choices Canonical
<bandit3453> they havnt for a while
<Daekdroom> Alt+Right Click for the cool choices (Move/Remove), Dbm
<Daekdroom> gconf-editor is too much of an advanced tool.
<leftyfb> Daekdroom: that's not working for me
<Daekdroom> Whoever needs it will know how to get it.
<leftyfb> Daekdroom: not an adequate answer, sorry
<Daekdroom> What's not working for you?
<leftyfb> gconfi-editor is REQUIRED these days because they keep removing all the features from the usual config menus/utils
<bandit3453> apt-get install gconf-editor?
<leftyfb> Daekdroom: alt+right-click is not working for me
<bandit3453> use gnome-tweak
<leftyfb> re-installed 12.04 many times
<Daekdroom> Odd.
<micahg> gconf is deprecated I thought
<leftyfb> bandit3453: also not an adequate answer
<Daekdroom> leftyfb, there has been constant issues with CD size.
<leftyfb> Q: "This is broken/removed"   A: "Use something else"
<Daekdroom> gconf-editor is nowhere near essential.
<bandit3453> what is the question?
<leftyfb> "Ubuntu is broken"   A:  "Use something else"   is what it's starting to become
<leftyfb> it's a constant fight to keep control of my desktop
<bandit3453> i use gconf-editor all the time
<bandit3453> whats the question?
<leftyfb> I love how they hide the scoll bars ...  "guess where you click to scroll??? We won't tell you!"
<leftyfb> bandit3453: I'm looking for a way to re-enable right-clicking my panels
<Daekdroom> Well, what I remember from 11.10 is that there's a key you must press before right-clicking if you want to customize the panel.
<leftyfb> Daekdroom: yup, as I've mentioned 4 times, ALT+right-click does not work
<snadge> you're using gnome in fallback mode?
<leftyfb> gnome classic
<bandit3453> i am on 12.04 and to right click on gnome-panels i have to use the right alt key and right click
<leftyfb> bandit3453: you mentioned gnome-tweak .. looks like that's only for gnome shell. Did you mean ubuntu tweak?
<snadge> thats where that applies.. regular gnome-shell and unity doesnt allow you to click to add/customise the indicator panel
<bandit3453> now it left alt key
<leftyfb> bandit3453: that's not working for me
<snadge> i prefer it that way.. if you really want to use gnome 2.. just use centos ;)
<leftyfb> snadge: or you could provide useful comments
<bandit3453> leftyfb, yes ubuntu tweak
<snadge> that is a useful comment
<snadge> you're whinging about the classic desktop.. which nobody cares about
<leftyfb> snadge: no, it's an ignorant comment
<Daekdroom> Oh wow.
<leftyfb> snadge: which YOU don't care about
<bandit3453> leftyfb, try killing panel and trying again
<Daekdroom> I tested it in the guest user and it didn't work for me either.
<leftyfb> bandit3453: I've reinstalled 12.04 3 times
<bandit3453> but did you update it after you installed?
<snadge> right.. and the useful part of my comment is that EL still cares about gnome 2.. so if you really want a classic desktop, you could use it instead.. i dont see how thats ignorant
<leftyfb> bandit3453: it's installed from PXE
<snadge> or you could use an older version of ubuntu
<Daekdroom> leftyfb, I found out what it is.
<Daekdroom> Compiz!
<Daekdroom> It works ok with metacity.
<leftyfb> Daekdroom: compiz isn't installed at the moment
<Daekdroom> then I don't know what the hell.
<Daekdroom> But using metacity made it work for me
<leftyfb> oh wait
<leftyfb> I take that back
<leftyfb> looks like it is using compiz
<leftyfb> ok, so let me look at ccsm ... maybe it's something I can enable there
<leftyfb> bandit3453: ubuntu tweak won't install on 12.04
<snadge> gnome classic uses compiz? whut?
<Daekdroom> I'd report a bug
<snadge> i thought it was supposed to use metacity
<leftyfb> Daekdroom: useless
<Daekdroom> snadge, for effects, yes. But it can use metacity too.
<Daekdroom> leftyfb, that's a very nice mentality for a Ubuntu user.
<bandit3453> leftyfb, what i have it open right now
<leftyfb> Daekdroom: i've reported plenty of bugs over the past 5 years of using an advocating ubuntu. Every single one was ignored until someone else reported the same thing in a report they just created after mine ... then my bug report was marked as a duplicate and closed
<bandit3453> ubuntu tweak does work on 12.04
<snadge> i used to get my knickers in a twist about classic gnome being deprecated.. then i stopped caring.. makes it a lot easier.. i use unity now, its great ;)
<itaylor57> Daekdroom, thanks for the info on getting my desktop back, saved me reinstalling
<Daekdroom> itaylor57, you're welcome
<leftyfb> bandit3453: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kTZVv9pn
<leftyfb> bah, hold on
<leftyfb> damn typos
<bandit3453> i am using 0.7.0-0~bzr1724+20120321~oneiric1
<leftyfb> from a PPA?
<bandit3453> yes
<bandit3453> i always test my system the way it will be used including adding the ppa's that i use
<leftyfb> that's what I'm trying to do
<leftyfb> starting with right-clicking my panels
<leftyfb> you know, the highly advanced "feature" that confuses the common folk
<bandit3453> make sure that you are up to date what version of panels do you have?
<bandit3453> and is this a fresh home dir?
<leftyfb> bandit3453: fresh install completely
<ryanprior> I'm sad that Super+D is gone. I used that a lot in 11.04
<leftyfb> only change was sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<Daekdroom> ryanprior, CRTL + ALT + D
<leftyfb> ryanprior: what's that do?
<Daekdroom> I think you can change it.
<ryanprior> leftyfb: ctrl+alt+d to find out :-)
<Daekdroom> Huh.. Yes. You can. It's even in the control panel!
<ryanprior> Where in the control panel?
<bandit3453> leftyfb, did you log in with gnome-classic with what ever its called or old one?
<leftyfb> gnome classic
<Daekdroom> ryanprior, 'Hardware', Keyboard or something.
<Daekdroom> I'm not using it in English.
<leftyfb> bandit3453: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<leftyfb> you're probably going to see a few people coming here from that site
<ryanprior> I see that switching it to Super+D makes it use the same buggy behaviour as 11.04, which I reported when 11.04 came out. Sigh, time to find that bug and update it.
<leftyfb> bandit3453: which ppa are you using for ubuntu tweak? The one from their site only installs 0.6
<bandit3453> leftyfb, i am using the http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/next/ubuntu one
<leftyfb> :/
<ryanprior> I hope they didn't just switch it to ctrl+alt+d because they decided it wasn't worth fixing.
<leftyfb> same here
<leftyfb> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ apt-cache policy ubuntu-tweak
<leftyfb> ubuntu-tweak:
<leftyfb>   Installed: 0.6.1-1~precise1
<leftyfb>   Candidate: 0.6.1-1~precise1
<leftyfb>   Version table:
<leftyfb>  *** 0.6.1-1~precise1 0
<leftyfb>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/tualatrix/ppa/ubuntu/ precise/main i386 Packages
<leftyfb>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ryanprior> leftyfb: pastebin
<bandit3453> i am not using precise
<bandit3453> ppa
<bandit3453> use https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/next
<bandit3453> or ppa:tualatrix/next
<bandit3453> and try loging into gnome classic without effects
<leftyfb> no thanks
<leftyfb> I actually use compiz features
<leftyfb> productively
<Daekdroom> bug #961850
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 961850 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Gnome-panel is not customizable when using compiz" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/961850
<Daekdroom> I'm not sure whether I should have reported that against GNOME Panel instead of Compiz, but, meh..
<Daekdroom> It'd be cool if someone clicked in "This bug affects me too."
<bandit3453> i dont use compiz sorry
<bandit3453> i do need some pointers on how to finish this bisect that i am in the middle of
<Daekdroom> I see what you mean. I never click there unless I'm actually affected by it.
<trism> have you tried alt+super+right click?
<Daekdroom> That's somewhat preposterous.
<leftyfb> trism: yes, that's the first thing I tried ... because it's so intuitive. NO, I didn't try that! Who the hell comes up with that instead of just right-clicking a damn panel???
<bandit3453> but its supposed to work ;)
<Daekdroom> But it worked!
<Daekdroom> Why the hell does it need Super?
<bandit3453> why not
<leftyfb> bandit3453: are you kidding me?
<Daekdroom> Why not have it work the same way with metacity?
<bandit3453> makes for some fun rants :P
<trism> it is some conflict with compiz, I don't remember the details since I don't really use compiz, I agree just right click would be nicer
<leftyfb> un-Fing-believable
<leftyfb> trism: how do I fix it?
<leftyfb> because that is severely broken
<leftyfb> and while we're at it, how do I fix these asinine scroll bars with the hidden 1px activation area?
<bandit3453> uninstall the scrollbars in synaptic
<leftyfb> god, they've neutered ccsm as well
<bandit3453> if you install the new version of ubunt-tweak it can do that for you
<trism> leftyfb: here it is, untested by me though: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72308/can-i-disable-the-altwindowright-click-behaviour-for-editing-panels-in-gnome-c
<bandit3453> any one know how to continue a git bisect?
<bandit3453> stupid kernel bugs
<leftyfb> bandit3453: how do you save your choices in ubuntu-tweak?
<leftyfb> this thing has been neutered since the last time I used it as well
<bandit3453> it does it automaticly i thought
<leftyfb> nope
<leftyfb> buttons still incorrectly on the left side
<leftyfb> you know, for those windicators that never got beyond doodles
<bandit3453> wow they changed it from the version before
<leftyfb> yep, neutered
<bandit3453> hmmm
<bandit3453> you can always edit it by hand with gconf
<leftyfb> I'm mainly looking for the scroll fix
<leftyfb> the buttons I know how to fix through gconf
<bandit3453> search for scrollbar in synaptic
<leftyfb> heh
<leftyfb> ALT kills synergy
<leftyfb> useful
<snadge> lol @ how to i make ubuntu like the old version of ubuntu ;) at least some people care enough to keep up the good fight.. stick it to the man!
<bandit3453> liboverlay-scrollbar and remove them
<leftyfb> :/
<leftyfb> snadge: "how do I make ubuntu productive again"
<bandit3453> and overlay-scrollbar
<leftyfb> some of us use it for more than just facebook
<snadge> eh.. i use unity.. im more productive than i was with gnome 2, or equivalent
<bandit3453> hahaha
<snadge> because.. i took the time to adapt to it, and learn its shortcuts etc
<bandit3453> i say to use what ever works for you
<bandit3453> some people like office 2007 and 2010 i cant use them very well
<snadge> at first.. i whinged like a little girl as well.. and complained about people changing things that worked perfectly etc.. then i realised, nobody cares about me or what i think.. and i adapted to the new way of doing things, and ultimately have discovered why things have changed ;)
<snadge> its just easier that way
<bandit3453> if i wanted that big of i change i would have bought a mac ;)
<leftyfb> snadge: some of us don't roll over and beg so easily when told you take it and shut up or leave
<bandit3453> that being said unity is so much better than windows 8 its not funny
<leftyfb> %s/you/to/g
<snadge> well.. i hated unity at first.. then i gave it a chance.. now i see why its superior to gnome 2
<thetinyjesus> unity is great now
<snadge> theres no way i could go back to gnome 2 now.. its just.. i want to use a better word, but shit
<micahg> ok, let's bring the discussion back to support please
<bandit3453> i used it for a while and still did not like it but what ever
<bandit3453> yes leftyfb keep it civil
<bandit3453> please
<leftyfb> micahg: this is support ... helping people fix their broken desktop
<bazhang> snadge, leftyfb that is enough
<jbicha> you don't have to uninstall the overlay scrollbars anymore
<micahg> leftyfb: complaining about unity isn't support
<jbicha> set org.gnome.desktop.interface ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars false
<jbicha> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface ubuntu-overlay-scrollbars false
<leftyfb> jbicha: where is that setting?
<jbicha> run it from a terminal
<leftyfb> ah, right, silly me ... it's so obvious
<jbicha> or you can find it in dconf-editor
<leftyfb> removing the overlay-scrollbar didn't work anyway
<leftyfb> and panel just crashed
<bandit3453> thats the problem i have been having leftyfb the panel keeps crashing
<leftyfb> yep
<leftyfb> and the crash report thing crashed
<leftyfb> ok, scrollbar fixed
<snadge> that is kind of amusing, you have to admit.. apport-gtk crashing
<leftyfb> now to try and fix right-clicking the crashing panels
<bandit3453> i have not had any crashing panels since last update we shall see
<snadge> the program that reports crashes.. just crashed.. would you like to report it? ;)
<bandit3453> good one snadge
<leftyfb> micahg: i'm not complaining about Unity. I'm trying to get help fixing my desktop
<leftyfb> jbicha: any tip on fixing right-clicking the panels? I'd like to just .... right-click them
<leftyfb> I don't see a need to hold down keys to right-click things
<snadge> i gave up on gnome classic, when i realised that it simply wasnt.. none of the panel applets are there.. key behaviour like that has changed
<snadge> and at the time, there was no compositing option.. im actually surprised that it works with compiz now
<bandit3453> works with clutter and compiz
<leftyfb> barely
<leftyfb> I can't keep the panels around long enough to configure them
<leftyfb> or fix the right-clicking
<snadge> they may as well call it.. gnome pseudo-classic gimped edition
<leftyfb> oh good ... now right-clicking the panel makes it crash with no recovery
<snadge> unity fixes that problem by not having an editable panel at all
<leftyfb> I'm not asking about Unity
<leftyfb> you can stop suggesting it
<snadge> you could try xfce.. that seems right up your alley
<leftyfb> I'm not asking about xfce
<snadge> pre-historic ugly looking desktop.. with old school functionality.. for people who are stuck with decades old computing paradigms ;)
<leftyfb> you can forget about lxfe, kde, mint, cinnamon and centos as well
<snadge> what about gnome mate.. i think that was created for people like yourself
<leftyfb> or you could stop suggesting things I'm not asking for help with
<bazhang> leftyfb, snadge lets stop this now
<leftyfb> bazhang: I'm asking for help
<leftyfb> Is that not allowed?
<bazhang> bug fixing and testing, not ranting and arguing
<leftyfb> I'm asking for help
<bazhang> leftyfb, you're not being civil, thats the issue.
<leftyfb> right, that's the issue
<snadge> i was just trying to be helpful.. making suggestions in lieu of knowing an actual solution to his specific problem.. we havn't started calling each other names yet
<bazhang> yet?
<snadge> im assuming it wont devolve to that level.. neither of us appears to want to take it there.. hence its still civil
<shaneo> can someone assist me please http://paste.ubuntu.com/894651/
<bandit3453> shaneo, try again
<bandit3453> it worked ok for me
<shaneo> same error
<shaneo> on any ppa i add
<snadge> err.. why would i be getting "Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'"
<snadge> f*** ;)
<snadge> stop breaking stuff
<tr0n> try set env term=vt100
<snadge> i rebooted and the problem went away
<snadge> maybe an update caused it.. could've been because i set term to ANSI earlier and forgot
<tr0n> my vpn connections keep disapearing, any idea why?
<tr0n> they arnt there when i boot, but if i disconenct and reconnect my wireless they appear
<tr0n> it started happenign after i upgraded to 12.04
<brent> using kubuntu 12.04, need help setting up bluetooth tether
<topyli> my window decorations in gnome-shell are black. i wonder if it's a bug in shell, clutter, or X :\
<topyli> or moon-buggy. how would i know
<UrB> topyli: change the theme to something else from adawaita and then back - it "fixes" it
<UrB> System->Appereance->Theme...
<topyli> hrm i thought i did already. let me see again
<UrB> of course it's possible you have different bug that just looks the same
<topyli> oh it does fix it! previously i just changed the decoration theme in gnome-tweak-tool and that did not help
<topyli> thanks a lot
<UrB> np
<UrB> it's still a bug, but I don't know either which component it should be assigned to
<topyli> i suppose it's with the compositor, which would then be either clutter or X i suppose
<UrB> it will do that again each time you restart the shell, but same workaround fixes it
<topyli> i went to see if there's a shell bug reported about this, but at least the front page in LP is just full of crasher bugs :)
<UrB> topyli: I discussed this yesterday @ #gnome-shell and someone said the latest version of mutter would solve this, but it's more recent than the on in gnome3-team ppa and I'd rather not activate the testing PPA, too much hassle
<topyli> UrB: thanks. 3.4 is supposed to be stable in a week, i'm sure we'll be upgraded soon after that
<psypher246> hello all, is anyone else completely locked out of unity and unity2d since last update today? upon login I get no unity, no icons nothing happens. I get apport crashes but even trying to get more info on that crashes apport. please help. thjis is the first time since precise development started that it's totally unusable
<MCR> psypher246: I got the same problem, but since the Unity 5.6 0ubuntu4 update.
<psypher246> MCR: anyu workaround to get back in?
<MCR> psypher246: I solved (workarounded ;)) it by removing just unity - now I am able to log back in
<psypher246> i updated 2 days ago and all was fine, then again today and all broken
<MCR> psypher246: I am using Docky and Compiz in combination, so I can live without Unity for now...
<psypher246> MCR: will it run as fallback gnome?
<MCR> psypher246: Nope, the strange thing is: when removing just Unity the Unity session still starts...
<MCR> psypher246: ofc you can use other DEs. Simply logout with CTRL-ALT-DEL and choose another DE.
<psypher246> MCR: my only option in the login screen is unity 2d, looks like i can get into that now. looks horrendous though. only one launcher on my multy screens and the transparency is not working, but i can do my job i guess for now
<MCR> psypher246: I am waiting for the next Unity update and hoping it will fix itself automagically...
<psypher246> is there a bug report for this?
<MCR> psypher246: I did not write one yet and I did not look if one exists...
<MCR> psypher246: yep, Unity2d is not acceptable for Compiz fans ;)
<psypher246> i must say a few days back unity 2d looked awesome, was running fine, very capable DE reoplacement, i was impressed, what I'm seeing now is obviosly buggy
<MCR> psypher246: You can install other DEs as well...
<psypher246> yeah for sure
<MCR> although imho Unity/Compiz combo is the way to go (although I am missing dodge and minimize-on-click)...
<snadge> dodge had to go.. i had to suck it up and get used to autohide as a compromise
<MCR> Cannonical should read what their users want: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/03/unity-with-minimize-on-click-patch.html
<psypher246> i saw that article
<snadge> nah.. users should just accept whatever canonical does and understand its for the best ;)
<psypher246> I like to think that they do
<MCR> snadge: I can live without dodge ofc, but an option to still be able to use it would not hurt anyone imho
<psypher246> what is dodge again?
<MCR> the launcher just hides when a window touches it
<psypher246> oh yeah
<MCR> it was really nice and impressive as well...
<psypher246> i show launcher always now cos the unhide feature is so bad
<snadge> its an excellent compromise between always show launcher and autohide
<snadge> i prefer autohide because its "cleaner"
<psypher246> this having to apply pressure to unhide is not intuitive
<snadge> and i like having a full screen browser window
<snadge> without a dorky launcher next to it ;)
<MCR> I prefer autohide now as well, but dodge was much better, because you could see the launcher and the info it presented in the case no window was obstructing it...
<snadge> its not disputed that dodge wasn't useful.. the story goes, that the code was ugly/disgusting
<MCR> and I never had any troubles with dodge...
<psypher246> and you guys are happy with the way you have to unhide now?
<snadge> and nobody wanted to maintain it
<snadge> and there were bugs in it.. which were more easily solved by removing the feature entirely.. and cleaning up the code
<MCR> "and nobody wanted to maintain it"
 * MCR hates that argument ! :)
<snadge> if it were just a half a dozen lines or something.. fine.. but apparently its hundreds of lines and all over the place
<snadge> hence ugly
 * MCR is developer of UFO:AI.
<snadge> plus it was considered non intuitive.. for retarded people
<snadge> ie the majority of ubuntu users ;)
<snadge> if it makes you feel any better.. mark shuttleworth was among the people sad to see that feature go
<MCR> snadge: it makes me fell better
<MCR> :)
<psypher246> well until they find a better way to unhide the launcher i'm sticking to always show. drives me nuts with 2 screens
<snadge> having the launcher on multiple screens is a seperate issue.. lets not get the two confused
<snadge> and that is also a contentious issue, but one which will at least be configurable
<MCR> it is just that: My rule for development is: Just remove a feature if you have an equal or better replacement !
<psypher246> yeah i know. i like having to launchers, but having to apply JUST the right pressure at JUST the right place is exteremly annoying
<psypher246> two*
<snadge> i think the "pressure" will also be configurable.. im not sure if those patches have made it in yet
<snadge> ive personally gotten used to moving the mouse quickly if i want to transition between the two screens
<psypher246> dunno what was wrong with just leaving the cursos in the right place for a millisec to unhide
<snadge> which thankfully isnt that often
<MCR> psypher246: I am quite happy then, that I am using just one monitor at the moment.
<snadge> my preferable solution would be to remove the launcher from the second screen.. so that theres no need to have pressure to move the mouse between the two screens
<psypher246> snadge: i turned the cursor lock thing sensitivy waaay down, that helped
<snadge> but apparently other people feel otherwise
<MCR> I used two displays on 11.10 (and will on 12.04 soon also) and beside having to make a special xorg.conf I had no problems whatsoever
<psypher246> but why must i apply pressure on the screen with one launcher?
<snadge> the short answer is.. you shouldn't have to
<snadge> that pressure is there to make it easier to reveal the launcher on the second screen
<psypher246> MCR: having special xorgs isn't user friendly when i switch between one and 2 screens all day
<psypher246> snadge: i had to apply pressure on all launchers to unhide, so i turned unhide off
<MCR> wait: I had troubles, because SDL applications (like UFO:AI) read out wrong info about supported resolutions and therefore it was impossible to start them fullscreen in 1920x1200.
<MCR> Will this behaviour be better in 12.04 ?
<MCR> psypher246: ofc it is not user friendly. xorg.conf is pure hell !!!
<MCR> psypher246: http://b.dakko.us/article.php?id=142
<MCR> :) - I agree 100%
<psypher246> really loving the work being done on multiscreen support, bout time, but yeah only on nouveau drivers which has many other issues
<psypher246> <3 XKCD
<MCR> psypher246: so there is a chance dodge might come back if someone implements it better ?
<psypher246> MCR: looks like unity 2d is running ok for now, so just wait for updates
<psypher246> MCR: dunno, hopefully someday
<MCR> psypher246: no compiz ? How can you live with that ?
<psypher246> i am learning to code at the mo, python, doing the udacity online course, so maybe I'll code it someday :)
<MCR> psypher246: YEAH !
<psypher246> MCR: ah well i can live with having a working production pc, so compiz can chill for a while
<MCR> psypher246: No chance for Compiz to chill out here ;)
<psypher246> what de are you running now?
<MCR> Unity without Unity ;) as I told you
<psypher246> but .. how? i'm cobfused
<psypher246> do u have the docks start at boot?
<MCR> simply remove Unity after logging in to Ubuntu (CTRL+ALT+F1) -> sudo apt-get remove unity
<MCR> and reboot
<MCR> sudo reboot
<MCR> the desktop is back :)
<psypher246> but then i only have unity2d to choose from
<MCR> no, because it will still boot to Ubuntu then...
<MCR> you just need some good launcher like Synapse and something like Docky to have all the functionality you need to work...
<psypher246> i can't seem to get the same thing
<MCR> ofc I am missing all my indicators :'(, so I also hope some of the next updates will fix Unity...
<MCR> psypher246: why not ?
<MCR> simply start your Ubunut session, when the desktop fails to load log in to another session with CTRL+ALT+F1, then remove unity from there and reboot - the desktop will load again (without Unity this time)
<MCR> *Ubuntu
<psypher246> no it just auto logs me into unity 2d
<MCR> oh
<MCR> does not do that here
<psypher246> ah it's all good, i like unity2d
<MCR> okidoki
<MCR> for me Linux without Compiz is no Linux anymore as those 2 go together 4 me since years...
<MCR> can't live without my special compizconfig I am tuning since years...
<MCR> ;)
<psypher246> MCR: must say i stopped playing with compiz years ago. just deal with whatever is default. you must be happy then that canonical has hired the main compiz dev, can't see it going away soon
<MCR> psypher246: The shock was that compiz.org seems to be dead and smspillaz wrote this: http://smspillaz.wordpress.com/2011/12/25/apology-2/
<MCR> psypher246: Now I am seeing the unsupported plugins package to be dropped and fortunately the extra plugins package still made it to the 12.04 repo.
<psypher246> hmmm
<psypher246> that is sad
<MCR> yep, VERY VERY sad.
<psypher246> although isn't the future using something like mutter which does not need 3d rendering?
<psypher246> and port the compiz plugins over
<MCR> Emerald (the compiz win-decorator)  is not maintained anymore as well :'(
<MCR> psypher246: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<psypher246> :/ ok
<psypher246> brb
<Fudge> hi just installed fglrx again and xorg is using 100 cpu, what can I do to see what the problem is?
<Fudge> 25559 root      20   0 98.8m  11m 8580 R  100  0.1   2:36.66 Xorg
<Fudge> anyone able to advise?
<ant_> According to MyUnity, my 12.04 box is running unity in 2d mode, despite using the nvidia driver - is this common/likely?
<Fudge> ant_  did you tell lightdm to use 3d?
<ant_> Fudge, should I need to?
<Fudge> would not expect to but you could try it, your ~/.dmrc states 2d?
<ant_> no
<ant_> just session=ubuntu
<Fudge> you are using 3d then
<ant_> "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p" says lots of "yes"
<Fudge> else
<Fudge> it would say Session=ubuntu-2d
<ant_> myunity says I am not
<ant_> ps shows unity-2d
<Fudge> many pids?
<ant_> 2
<Fudge> i dont know much about 3d, you could try running compiz and see if it works proerly
<Fudge> properly
<ant_> shell and pane
<Fudge> i have 5 2d pids
<ant_> hmm
<Fudge> 3 gnome-sessions shell and panel
<Fudge> grep compiz?
<ant_> can you launch myunity without it complaining about 2d? Maybe it is a myunity bug
<ant_> yes, compiz is running
<Fudge> oh i dont use it sorry
<Fudge> mate I would say you are using 3d, maybe someone else can help you more
<ant_> I want to turn off the second launcher bar from my second screen - sounds like the bug may be in myunity
<Fudge> 2d uses metacity, 3d uses compiz
<ant_> metacity isnt running
<Fudge> def 3d
<ant_> I assume so - not sure how to see a 3d effect to prove it, but it sounds most likely that it is really running 3d
 * Fudge agrees
<Fudge> good luck
<murrayc> Has something changed about locales in precise. In Oneiric, it was enough to set LANG (and LANGUAGE too) to make an app behave as per that locale. Now I notice that I have to set LC_TIME to really get the correct date formatting for en_GB.
<murrayc> I know about the settings GUI that lets me specify the UI and regional stuff separately, but this is for some test code.
<MCR> Fudge: Isn't gtk-window-decorator the default, not metacity ?
<MCR> ant_: How about ccsm ?
<scar3crow> appearance properties still broken...
<glosoli> Anyone here who owns Asus Laptop ?
<Dr_willis> asus makes a lot of differnt laptops
<cryptotheslow> glosoli: yes. I have an Asus laptop. Anything more specific?
<glosoli> cryptotheslow: have you got your ACPI key for Keyboard off working ?
<cryptotheslow> glosoli: this model doesn't appear to have one. what key is it on for you?
<MCR> Any idea why shutdown is not working here ? The computer does not turn off automatically...
<cryptotheslow> MCR: does    sudo shutdown -h now   do the job?
<MCR> cryptotheslow: I will try that later and report back to you - thanx for the tip.
<glosoli> cryptotheslow: Fn+F9 which one you have ?
<cryptotheslow> Fn+F9 disables the touchpad on this one (works fine). This is an X54H
<glosoli> cryptotheslow: works fine out of the box  ?
<cryptotheslow> yep
<glosoli> ehh, good for you :)
<cryptotheslow> everything did - wireless on/off, screen dim / off, sound etc.  It just worked. Guess I was lucky.
<glosoli> cryptotheslow: same here, except touchpad :)
<glosoli> that toggle off on
<MCR> here the special keys on my logitech K260 keyboard/mouse combi also work out-of-the-box. Great job on that one !
<cryptotheslow> I wonder where acpi events get logged - if at all :/
<glosoli> MCR: seems like don't know anyone else with the same problem
<glosoli> ;D
<MCR> glosoli: you are lucky with your keys problem - I seem to be the only one running Ubuntu session without Unity ;)
<glosoli> MCR: old computer or you just like feel classic ? ;D
<cryptotheslow> glosoli: this may be useful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting. fn+f9 makes sev give:
<cryptotheslow> keycode 36 = (keysym 0xff0d, Return), state = 0x0
<cryptotheslow> keycode 199 = (keysym 0x1008ffa9, XF86TouchpadToggle), state = 0x0
<MCR> glosoli: nope, just Unity fails to start here, so I have to remove it to log into Ubuntu...
<MCR> glosoli: problems suddenly started with 0ubuntu4 - black screen was greeting me instead of my desktop
 * glosoli never got working Sleep or Hybernate for his laptop, only by editing some files, out of the box never works.
<MCR> *Unity 5.6 0Ubuntu4
<glosoli> cryptotheslow: hmm where do I put these commands ?
<cryptotheslow> glosolio: note the killall in step 1 of that troubleshoot procedure doesn't work. You'll need to kill all the gnome-settings-damons by PID
<cryptotheslow> glosoli:  I just opened a Terminal and went at it.
<glosoli> cryptotheslow: But you said that everything was working for you ?
<cryptotheslow> glosoli: Yes it is. I just wanted to see how you could detect what was happening and ended up there.
<glosoli> cryptotheslow: aa, anyway I got that thing with touchpad working using one bash script
<cryptotheslow> glosoli: good stuff. :)
<glosoli> Yep hmm as kernel update came, thinking of trying Sleep
<cryptotheslow> now I need to logout to my gnome-settings back working lol
<glosoli> brb testing Sleep
<glosoli> Hate that Suspend never works
<glosoli> :/
<Dr_willis> Sleep? i need more of that...
<glosoli> I meant Suspend soryr
<glosoli> sorry
<Dr_willis> I never use suspend in windows any moar. Just to many issues..
<glosoli> Never used that in Ubuntu either, but I am one of those people who want to have everything working, even tho never use it
<cryptothesly> does suspend sort of work glosoli - but then halt with the screen backlight on
<glosoli> cryptothesly: hmm same here, And I hear CPU working hard
<cryptothesly> aha - I had that problem initially
<cryptothesly> fans gradually ramp up to maximum?
<glosoli> Yes
<cryptothesly> give me a minute...
<glosoli> I know a fix for that, but I hate using scripts for such a things which should work out of the box
<Dr_willis> half the OS is bash scripts.. or python :P
<cryptothesly> post #2 here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1916751  fixed it for me
<MCR> standby first worked here, but now when awaking the machine again the monitor does not get a signal and I have to use the computer blindly, which is not very funny...
<cryptothesly> is it even possible?
<cryptothesly> do you have braille output instead?
<glosoli> cryptothesly: I used this http://thecodecentral.com/2011/01/18/fix-ubuntu-10-10-suspendhibernate-not-working-bug
<glosoli> still works In Precise last time I tryed
<glosoli> Dr_willis: yes it is +1 for python ;D
<cryptothesly> glosoli: it appears to be the exact same script there :)
<glosoli> cryptothesly: aa never checked, because found this one some time ago the first days with Oneiric
<traubisoda> hi all
<traubisoda> how can i manage 7.1 sound card in ubuntu 12.04?
<glosoli> cryptothesly: I just found quite stupid in that blog to use 30GB partition for swap, seems illogical for me
<cryptothesly> glosoli: fair enough, I only got this laptop in Jan and it went straight on Precise
<cryptothesly> glosoli: yes that doesn't make much sense
<glosoli> cryptothesly: He said for Hybernate, lol but even for hybernate 30GB for Swap.... :D
<cryptothesly> glosoli: must have lots of ram....
<glosoli> cryptothesly: 16GB
<glosoli> cryptothesly: but how Hybernate depend on swap and ram difference ?
<brendand> glosoli, because swap is where the contents of the RAM are written to
<glosoli> brendand: hmm, so If I have 6GB Ram, 4GB swap is not enough for me ?
<brendand> glosoli, no. it will definitely fail
<glosoli> hmmmmm
<traubisoda> anyone? is there any app that can manage 7.1 sound card?
<Dr_willis> for suspend and hibernate - you want ram=swap + some more for swap i belive
<glosoli> brendand: It might cause system to be slow???
<brendand> glosoli, 12-15
<Dr_willis> traubisoda,  clarify what you mean 'manage'
<brendand> glosoli, what might cause the system to be slow?
<glosoli> brendand: as me, having 6GB ram and just only 4GB Swap
<ironhalik> currently, swap must be bigger then ram for hibernation to work
<ironhalik> for me, at least
<traubisoda> like i can set rear output to be headphone output
<glosoli> ironhalik: so it might be that Suspend was not working just because I had not enough swap ?
<brendand> glosoli, i don't think it will cause the system to be slow
<glosoli> brendand: hmm Suspend was working fine before for me
<glosoli> with that fix
<glosoli> even hybernate
<traubisoda> Dr_willis so i can use headphones and speakers at the same time
<ironhalik> glosoli: suspend should work, its just hibernation
<Dr_willis> traubisoda,  no idea. id check the askubuntu.com site
<traubisoda> okay, thanks
<glosoli> ironhalik: aaa, anyway, I never hibernate computer and to consider the fact that is was removed from precise as an option in GUI
<ironhalik> glosoli: I think they will reenable it later
<brendand> glosoli, suspend doesn't write anything to the hard disk. the computer is still 'on' to an extent
<ironhalik> anyway, modern PCs use almost the same amount of power when suspended, then when hibernated
<glosoli> ironhalik: might be hmm, I am looking forward for them to fix that Greeter disturbance of screen while logging in
<glosoli> hibernated computer uses power ?
<MCR> glosoli: yep
<cryptothesly> yes. various components will still be active. Like the network interface listening for wake up packets ad such
<glosoli> hmm never knew that
<MCR> glosoli: turned off computer uses power too
<glosoli> well yes
<MCR> since ATX was introduced
<glosoli> hmm
<glosoli> Such Important thing I never knew :/
<xus> hiya !
<MCR> before (AT) it did not. Off meant a physical disconnection from power...
<cryptothesly> unplug and remove battery to use no power :)  Not exactly convenient though.
<MCR> yep
<cryptothesly> I think my desktop PSU has a hard switch....  not that it gets used
<glosoli> anyway, anyone else here get that LightDM problem when logging in Ubuntu and getting screen disturbance
<glosoli>  ?
<MCR> cryptothesly: another possibility
<xus> i just did a fresh install of precise ..
<Dr_willis> i get a small video glitz when lgging in via lightdm. but its just for a moment
<xus> and it didn't ask me to set a root pw.. how do i do that lol
<Dr_willis> there is no root password.
<Dr_willis> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cryptothesly> glosoli: only a few seconds delay between the login screen being displayed and being able to use it - no disturbance as such
<glosoli> Dr_willis: yes, that's the think I was talking about
<glosoli> cryptothesly: Intel VGA ?
<Dr_willis> i think its compiz starting up. but its not a big deal. :)
<Dr_willis> i dont recall seeing it when booting to the lubuntu desktop
<cryptothesly> glosoli: yes.
<xus> thanks, was wanting to apt-get update and got stuck
<glosoli> Dr_willis: big deal for me as It just says loudly "SOMETHING IS WRONG" ;D
<dizopsin> hi, when I download and test the 12.04 beta now, I will be able to do a seamless upgrade to the released version later, correct?
<cryptothesly> dizopsin: correct - just keep updating and you will end up with the same thing
<dizopsin> thanks!
<Dr_willis> i think somnthing is wrong when people need hibernate/suspend. :)
<cryptothesly> I could happily hibernate for 6 months over winter.
<glosoli> Dr_willis: hmm for example being in college, having not a lot of battery doing suspend until computer is needed
<brendand> Dr_willis, well the problem with shutting down is you lose all state
 * glosoli waiting for GIMP 2.7 repo to be updates for Precise :///
<glosoli> updated"
<Dr_willis> i think the apps should be saveing their own state. :) but thats getting into core differances in how stuff 'should' work
<brendand> Dr_willis, yeah - unfortunately not everyone is Apple who can heap pain on developers
<brendand> Dr_willis, and know they won't say a word just so long as they can continue to take their seat on the money train
<Dr_willis> of course i dont do any 'real work' on computers any more. :)  so just fast boot times work for me. or looong uptimes
<c0rnel> hello all
<c0rnel> how can i upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04?
<glosoli> brendand: Apple programs must remember it's last state ?
<glosoli> its"
<brendand> glosoli, iOS. not OSX
<glosoli> brendand: aa :) I like their Xcode ;D
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: Once 12.04 is released the upgrade path will be offered by the update manager if you have that notification option enabled. I don't think it is well tested as of now so may be a risky procedure.
<c0rnel> cryptothesly, thank you we wanted to do it on a production machine :)
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: eek! rather you than me. beta OS on a production box....  no thanks.
<c0rnel> but it will be easier from 10.04 than from 10.10?
<cryptothesly> 10.04 > 10.10 would be easier than 10.04 > 12.04. However that then removes your ability to use the LTS upgrade path 10.04 direct to 12.04, so you would then have to go via 11.04, 11.10 then 12.04. That doesn't seem sane.
<c0rnel> all rgiht
<c0rnel> thank you very much
<cryptothesly> 10.04 > 120.04 will be a bumpy experience for many I think thanks to the nature of it. Be sure to backup ;)
<cryptothesly> 12.04* :)  2120 is a long way off :)
<c0rnel> cryptothesly, but, on a test machine, what can be done to make the transition now?
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: desktop or server?
<c0rnel> desktop
<cryptothesly> Try running  update-manager -d  and see if it offers you the 12.04 LTS as an upgrade
<c0rnel> it doesn't
<Pici> c0rnel: You'll need make sure you have the latest packages for 10.04.
<cryptothesly> hmmm...  give me minute while I fire up my other machine with 10.04 on it
<Pici> (so make sure that you do a dist-upgrade first)
<c0rnel> oh :(
<c0rnel> the other guy in the semicube pressed the upgrade to 10.10 button :(
<Pici> ouch.
<cryptothesly> oops
<c0rnel> sorry about that
<c0rnel> i'll setup a different machine to test this
<c0rnel> but this will take a lot of time ...
<c0rnel> by the way, 10.04 will run on 128 mb of ram?
<cryptothesly> get "the other guy" to do it :D
<c0rnel> :D
<cryptothesly> 10.04 might run in `128MB at a squeeze.  12.04 certainly won't if you then upgrade that.
<c0rnel> even in text mode?
<yofel> well, without X it'll probably work... but we were talking about desktop here
<c0rnel> this is correct
<c0rnel> but since i'll install something new, i can choose server
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: depends what you are trying to achieve - it sounds like your test environment will end up very different to your live.
<shaneo> can someone please help me getting weird errors when trying to add repos http://paste.ubuntu.com/895123/
<shaneo> and not just that one repo all of them i try to add via add-apt
<c0rnel> cryptothesly, sure
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: for what it's worth - in update manager you need to set "Show new distribution releases: Normal releases" and tick the Proposed updates box in order for the 12.04LTS upgrade to be offered.
<c0rnel> cryptothesly, thank you
<c0rnel> i'll check it ou
<c0rnel> t
<cryptothesly> well now "the other guy" has upped it 10.10 you won't be offered the 12.04LTS upgrade I don't think
<c0rnel> that's what i've heard
<c0rnel> Pici, thank you
<cryptothesly> I can't find minimum RAM requirements for 12.04 server. 11.10 server was stated as 128MB.
<c0rnel> cryptothesly, i'd say 256mb may be a good guess
<cryptothesly> aha - found it c0rnel - 12.04 server is also 128MB minimum
<c0rnel> this is great!
<c0rnel> i wonder how debian 7 would work on this under lower end machine
<cryptothesly> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes#System_Requirements
<cryptothesly> ask in #debian perhaps?
<c0rnel> oh, sure
<c0rnel> when time will come
<c0rnel> i can't install them in the same time, this is no system z ibm mainframe :)
<c0rnel> just an old and buggy laptop
<cryptothesly> you should be able to partition of the hardrive and install there if space allows.
<khamer> Hey, looking for help on how to rollback some updates; an update to libc6:i386 (from yesterday I think) causes one of my apps to segfault
<khamer> I tried apt-get install libc6:i386=2.15-0ubuntu5 but it looks like that version isn't even available anymore
<bazhang> khamer, there is no rollback
<c0rnel> i have exactly to "big" partitions and to /boot partitions available
<khamer> bazhang: downgrade then
<bazhang> khamer, not supported
<yofel> khamer: you could install the version if it's still in your cache, but otherwise no
<bazhang> !downgrade | khamer
<ubottu> khamer: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: ahh, the wonderful 4 primaries has been reached :)
<yofel> only real way to roll back updates is LVM or btrfs (experimental)
<c0rnel> yes :)
<Glacee> There are a log of bug with swift running on Precise.. is there someone that I should talk too?
<khamer> yofel, bazhang, thanks, I was able to do it but my app is still hosed
<Glacee> openstack swift*
<khamer> getting a SIGSEGV in vfprintf () from /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<yofel> khamer: well, you can start by filing a crash bug with apport
<khamer> yofel: the app itself isn't in the repos, and I don't think I can reasonably determine if it is libc's fault
<yofel> khamer: well, can you pastebin the whole stacktrace?
<khamer> yofel: http://pastebin.com/upX9Ckz6
<yofel> hm, that's not enough debugging symbols :/
<pg345> I get a message about tigon/tg3_tso5.bin missing when I try to install precise. This doesn't happen on oneiric and I can install just fine without it. Is there a way to preseed this away?
<khamer> yofel: yeah, it's juniper's network connect vpc client, it looks like it was last updated in 2010 and something in the updates I ran this morning cause it to seg fault now
<khamer> yofel: and its probably related to something with libc, and being a VPN, I'll probably have to ditch the beta on this machine if I want to use it
<brobostigon> is it possible, to link the calendar dropdown, in unity's data time applet, to google calendar?
<Dr_willis> id like that also
<brobostigon> Dr_willis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleCalendarWithEvolution is apparently a solution.
<khamer> Any other suggestions for thrashing to try to get a vpn client that's segfaulting working? otherwise I'll just have to boot back over into 11.10
<bittin> Hello, somone else have more problems with fan noise in the Pangolin beta?
<bittin> also my ALT + Tab don't work
<cryptothesly> does nothing happen at all when you Alt+Tab?
<bittin> no
<cryptothesly> does Super (windows key) + Tab work? Should give application switching on the Launcher instead
<bittin> nope
<cryptothesly> hmm - if you just hold the Super key do you get the Keyboard Shortcuts guide thing display?
<bittin> cryptothesly: nah but iam using gnome 3
<bittin> not sure if that has with it to do
<cryptothesly> bittin: Gnome shell rather than Unity you mean?
<Daekdroom> ...
<bittin> cryptothesly: nah regular Gnome 3
<Daekdroom> What the hell is 'regular GNOME 3'?
<bittin> Gnome 3 Classic
<cryptothesly> bittin: ahh. I've no experience with that.
<cryptothesly> sorry
<cryptothesly> bittin: you may get somewhere using xev to see what keypresses are being detected.
<c0rnel> bittin, fallback mode?
<bittin> yea gonna try to fix my fan fault first thats more anoying
<bittin> ancontrol
<bittin> Loading configuration from /etc/fancontrol ...
<bittin> Error: Can't read configuration file
<cryptothesly> hmm, just tried it here.  /etc/fancontrol does not exist right after installing it.
<cryptothesly> bittin: from man fancontrol: For  easy configuration, there's a script named pwmconfig(8) which lets
<cryptothesly>        you interactively write your configuration file for fancontrol.
<bittin> ah
<bittin> tried this now: sudo /usr/sbin/pwmconfig
<bittin> gonna reboot and see if it did what i wanted
<cryptothesly> ok. Doesn't do anything for me - no fans for it to control lol
<bittin> much better :)
<cryptothesly> good :D
<cryptothesly> This may be of some help working out your hotkey problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<cryptothesly> looks tedious to me
<bittin> and ALT+Tab works in regular gnome 3 =)
<cryptothesly> what changed?
<bittin> i booted out of fallback mode
<bittin> becouse it works without that now when i got gfx drivers
<bittin> but still fans is a bit more loud then before for some reason
<bittin> but can live with that
<bittin> and hope its gets fixed in Beta 2
<c0rnel> hmmm, i tried to boot 1204 server and is notbooting
<c0rnel> alternate boots fine
<c0rnel> can i install server using alternate?
<bittin> Ubuntu 12.04 beta 1 works better then i tough it would on this box :p
<cryptothesly> bittin: I think you can alter fan controls behaviour in the config file. Use man
<bittin> cryptothesly: will check into that later thanks :)
<bittin> food now brb
<bittin> wtf now they are silent as hell :D
<bittin> seems it was Ubuntu One that used alot of CPU
<cryptothesly> doing its job then :)
<bazhang> !find konqueror
<ubottu> Found: konqueror, konqueror-nsplugins, ichthux-konqueror-shortcuts, konqueror-plugin-gnash, kubuntu-konqueror-shortcuts
<bazhang> !info konqueror
<ubottu> konqueror (source: kde-baseapps): advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1084 kB, installed size 3283 kB
<bazhang> K350, ^
<K350> :)
<K350> now when I'm here - there's no support for kde4-window-decorator in 12.04. I've to use gtk-window-decorator when I run compiz
<K350> since there's no longer any support for compiz-kde
<bazhang> compiz and kwin together?
<K350> So if u use 12.04 with compiz you've to use gtk for window decorator
<bazhang> kde4 has compositing already I thought
<Daekdroom> Yes, it does, but I think he's after the compiz effects.
<bazhang> ah ok
<Daekdroom> Metacity has compositing too. :P
<K350> no no  - if u want a window decorator  using compiz. you can only pic gtk-w-d. kwin is not a window decorator it's a mannager
<K350> what's the name of the default window-decorator in kwin?
<cryptothesly> c0rnel: yes. iirc the alternate install CD has an option for server at the initial menu.
<c0rnel> hmm, didn't see it :)
<cryptothesly> haven't used alternate for ages, maybe it changed.
<c0rnel> i'll check it after this install finishes
<yofel> I think you can get to the package selection menu somehow, or use the mini.iso/netinst, that always asks
<ironhalik> hmm, how can I revert from nvidia drivers to nouveau?
<c0rnel> yofel, i'll check that too, thank you
<yofel> ironhalik: unstall the driver with jockey?
<ironhalik> remove the drivers via additional drivers made the system work in software mode
<yofel> *uninstall
 * c0rnel thinks that remove nvidia drivers should do it, but doesn't know for sure
<ironhalik> yeah, jockey failed me
<alesan> hi, how can I install acroread and skype?
<yofel> hm, removing the driver package and deleting xorg.conf should do it too
<ironhalik> theres no xorg.conf
<yofel> then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for the reason it's running in software mode
 * c0rnel wonders what software mode means
<ironhalik> it means it uses vesa driver
<c0rnel> ah
<c0rnel> maybe nouveau was blacklisted?
<ironhalik> yup
<ironhalik> some nvidia confs are still in modprobe.d
<ironhalik> brb
<yofel> removing the package should remove those
<cryptothesly> alesan: you need to enable the Canonical Partner repositories in order to find skype
<alesan> cryptothesly, oh it's not medibuntu?
<ironhalik> yup, thanx c0rnel, im back to nouveau
<ironhalik> probably should file a bug about this
<cryptothesly> alesan, it might be there too, but I just enabled partner repos, did an apt-get update and skype is now available
<alesan> ok :)
<cryptothesly> oddly apt-get install finds it, but software centre doesn't.
<c0rnel> ironhalik, i've met this bug before, fedora has a page about things that can be done to attempt fixing xorg problems, so i use that knowledge when necessary :)
<ironhalik> hmm, Im tempted to try latest nouveau from xorg-edgers ppa
<ironhalik> not sure if thats a good idea ;>
<ironhalik> or how bad idea it is
<spaceneedle> I've been having trouble logging on to unity 3d--nothing shows up. No launcher, no top panel, etc.   I typed unity --reset and rebooted. Now it's working tho wobbly windows is turned off.
 * c0rnel thinks a newer nouveau can be better, but still can break things
 * c0rnel has left the building, have a nice evening everybody!
<Daekdroom> spacebug-, unity --reset is meant to reset all compiz plugin settings to default. So no surprise on wobbly windows turned off.
<Daekdroom> Oh damn, tab autocompletion got me.
<spacebug-> =)
<preciseme> hi!
<preciseme> hI! I've got 12.04 and i'm trying to install ia32-libs, but it fails complaining about this: http://pastebin.com/Wk1BuLvT
<preciseme> what could i try?
<bazhang> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: grub-efi-ia32, grub-efi-ia32-bin, lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-printing, ia32-libs-multiarch, lsb-languages, lsb-multimedia (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<bazhang> ia32-libs-multiarch is the package name
<preciseme> look at the paste
<preciseme> i tried that too
<bazhang> and?
<preciseme> the output is pasted above.
<preciseme> bazhang: it refers to "me having held broken packages"
<preciseme> but it doesn't tell me which ones
<preciseme> any way i could fix it?
<preciseme> bazhang: i DO have libcurl3 installed
<preciseme> i just removed it and reinstalled it
<xus> far out skype is 22mb now
<xus> i remember when a chat program over 2mb was considered bloat :)
<preciseme> xus: the mac version is way more than that
<xus> heh I guess that's something.
<preciseme> but what else would you expect from the makers of kazaa?
<xus> lol
<preciseme> you know, firewall hole-punching code isn't light. :)
<preciseme> bazhang: does that make any sense to you?
<cryptothesly> preciseme: might have some joy with -  sudo apt-get install -f && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update
<preciseme> sounds reasonable. let me try that.
<bittin> i don't like the purple gnome-osd
<bittin> but i love all other stuff in 12.4
<preciseme> cryptothesly: not really.
<cryptothesly> oh well, worth a try :(
<preciseme> i even ran a dist-upgrade in the meanwhile to upgrade packages held back
<preciseme> but that didn't help either
<preciseme> same message as before
<preciseme> fsck
<preciseme> well, guess ill have to wait till somebody fixes it
<cryptothesly> that's assuming somebody knows about it to fix it :)
<preciseme> eh
<preciseme> i don't have an account on the bugtracker
<preciseme> can somebody do that for me?
<preciseme> *pretty please* ? :)
<cryptothesly> hmm I just went to apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch to see if I get the same....  it wants to install 238 new packages....  is that correct?
<preciseme> not really
<preciseme> let me pastebin it
<cryptothesly> I'm going to get the normal updates out the way first I think
<Pici> What architecture are you on now preciseme?
<preciseme> http://pastebin.com/H33vnbyy
<preciseme> thats my output, and my kernel info
<preciseme> amd64 Pici
<preciseme> i've got an AMD low power processor
<preciseme> model name	: AMD E-350 Processor
<cryptothesly> ohh oops - having applied regular updates, trying to install ia32-libs-multiarch no complains of dependencies on libglapi, libglu1 and libqt4....  with that "held broken packages" message :D  I broked it :D
<cryptothesly> now complains*
<Pici> preciseme: What does apt-cache say about ia32-libs-multiarch:i386 and libcurl3:i386 ?
<Pici> *apt-cache policy
<tarvid> 12.04 server install - screen goes blank after "Setting up the partitioner"
<cm-t> hi, i am looking for specs of OneConf, if possible for 12.10 (Iam making a workgroup at school but we need a road); but I am  not sure to search well
<tarvid> didn't wait long enough
<tarvid> any software raid instructions for 12.04
<cm-t> the wiki page says OneConf (last edited 2011-08-05 19:48:25 ) so it mean i should read all the changelog to get what it is done to compare what we can do for the while before next UDS?
 * cm-t apologies for my english
<manlymatt83> Hi folks.  I'm looking to install OpenStack Essex, which will be a part of of 12.04.  Now that OpenStack Essex is available in RC1, would it be best to run 12.04 and then upgrade to release when it's available?
<cryptotheslow> tarvid, as far as I know 12.04 is still using the same MD raid setup as previous versions. So instructions for older versions should work fine.
<manlymatt83> Will updating from beta1 to -RELEASE be possible?
<yofel> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<cryptotheslow> I really must get to know what bot has :)
<manlymatt83> Thanks yofel.  How can I find out if any OpenStack Essex packages are available right now in beta1's ppa's?
<manlymatt83> I know they did RC1 and I know it's supposed to be part of Precise.
<yofel> !me | cryptotheslow
<ubottu> cryptotheslow: Hi! I'm #ubuntu+1's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<cryptotheslow> lol thanks yofel
<yofel> :P
<yofel> manlymatt83: you mean in the archive? searching through packages.ubuntu.com might work
<cryptotheslow> !raid | tarvid
<ubottu> tarvid: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<cryptotheslow> :D
 * cryptotheslow stops messing around
<Bluefoxicy> uh
<Bluefoxicy> Sound Juicer no longer lets me rip to speex
<Bluefoxicy> why in the living bloody crap is it every time I have a problem I can't find anything relevant on google
<alex-> What are the differences between MATE and Gnome 2 in Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Bluefoxicy> am I just having problems nobody else has seen/cared about before?
<bandit5432> Bluefoxicy, because google keeps changing algorithms
<cryptotheslow> alex-, Ubuntu 12.04 uses Gnome 3, Mate is a fork and continuance of Gnome 2
<alex-> Yes, but will 12.04 ship with Gnome 2 or MATE ?
<cryptotheslow> alex- neither. It ships with Gnome 3 and Unity desktop
<alex-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<alex-> cryptotheslow:
<trism> alex-: that is gnome 3 fallback, not gnome 2 or mate
<alex-> ah
<alex-> but it will be like in 10.04
<alex-> so no alt key
<trism> alex-: no you still need to hold alt before editing the panel
<alex-> what's different then?
<alex-> when comparing it to 11.10
<manlymatt83> yofel: perfect!  Thanks!
<cryptotheslow> I think I will take that for a spin
<Bluefoxicy> sigh.
<Bluefoxicy> So how do you rip audio books?
<jinjorge> bandit5432: did some searching last night and there is a bug in launchpad documenting the issue where log viewer does not launch from the menu option #958859
 * Bluefoxicy usually uses soundjuicer to extract to speex but, well.
<alex-> trism: ^
<trism> alex-: it is basically the same as the version in oneiric, except indicator-applet is now in the repositories (needed a ppa in oneiric) and some theming tweaks, and of course a newer version of gnome
<alex-> ah
<bastidrazor> to file a bug for suspending failure after the kernel update.. that would be ubuntu-bug linux-image ?
<Bluefoxicy> heh
<Bluefoxicy> There's a book about Ubuntu that talks about Speex
<Bluefoxicy> and it says "Really there isn't any reason to use it, even if you're ripping purely speech tracks from audio CDs"
<Bluefoxicy> ... how about because I put 1 hour of speech into 90 megs with no artifacts
<yofel> bastidrazor: ubuntu-bug linux
<bastidrazor> yofel: thank you.
<cryptotheslow> alex- well on first usage this Gnome Classic feels just like using 10.04 to me.
<bandit5432> jinjorge, nice find
<tarvid> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<xus> hmm something crashed unexpectently ! but didn't tell me what
<xus> software centre... odd
<alex-> ah
<v0lksman> restarting networking throws a deprication error.  what is the best way to update network interface info
<v0lksman> ?
<v0lksman> 12.04 server
<cryptotheslow> v0lksman, what's the actual error you get?
<v0lksman> cryptotheslow: can't get access to it again and now rushing out of the office but it was running the command /etc/init.d/networking restart
<v0lksman> it's just a deprication warning
<cryptotheslow> v0lksman, sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<MCR> cryptotheslow: Here to report that "sudo shutdown -h" did it's job :)
<v0lksman> cryptotheslow: hrm...seems sketch from remote...
<cryptotheslow> v0lksman, ahh....  troublesome if it fails to come back up for sure!
<v0lksman> yep yep
<v0lksman> not that restart didn't have its issues too
<v0lksman> hahaha
<cryptotheslow> eek
<v0lksman> just seems more robust...hahaha
<v0lksman> anyways...thanks...I'll use that for now or create a wrapper
<cryptotheslow> MCR, good stuff.
 * MCR never stops learning new stuff
<cryptotheslow> MCR, does that mean that your menu Shut Down option still doesn't work right?
<soee> hi, any ideas if there are some problems with latest kernel version in 12.04 ?
<soee> i cant start mu system after latest updates (all works fine with kenrel x.x-18)
<orcris> Is precise stable enough for daily use yet?
<orcris> I'm thinking of upgrading, but I don't want my OS to break all the time.
<glosoli> orcris: daily usage here
<cryptotheslow> ocris, been fine here for 2 months now. Doesn't mean it won't break tomorrow of course. :)
<orcris> Okay. Thanks.
<itaylor57> i am still wondering why apt-get dist-upgrade removed my desktop yesterday, was scary for a bit
<FernandoMiguel> itaylor57: you are a bit more seasoned member here :)
<itaylor57> FernandoMiguel, yea but i have never had to reinstall ubuntu desktop before
<ljt> i'm experiencing some kind of bug with gnome-keyring/seahorse where no passwords are being saved
<cryptotheslow> itaylor57, inconsistent repository caused one of ubuntu-desktop's dependencies to vanish?
<ljt> has anyone else experienced that?
<itaylor57> FernandoMiguel, yea only a little more than 2 years on ubuntu, 26+ years on unix/linux :.)
<FernandoMiguel> itaylor57: since 2006 on Ubuntu/Kubuntu devel cycles :P since 1996 using linux
 * FernandoMiguel mumbles something about the stupid user test box
<bittin> was trying to carry home a Sun Blade 2000 on the subway and failed so hard so i dropped it off in the bushes atleast got a hot usb mouse
<aguitel> how upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10 with command line ?
<red_one> Hi.
<red_one> gnome-shell seems to be working a lot better in the last 12 hours worth of updates
<red_one> (i prefer gnome-shell to unity)
<red_one> is there a beta blog or twitter or something i can keep an eye on?
<itaylor57> aguitel, update-manage -d in terminal
<itaylor57> aguitel, update-manager -d in terminal
<aguitel> itaylor57, RuntimeError: Gtk couldn't be initialized
<itaylor57> aguitel, but you probably mean vial cli only , which you can't do
<aguitel> itaylor57, why
<itaylor57> aguitel, read http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/beta1
<itaylor57> it explains how to upgrade
<aguitel> ok
<aguitel> itaylor57, no upgrade appears
<red_one> how often are the precise repositories updated? 24hrly?
<Daekdroom> red_one, are you using a mirror?
<Daekdroom> Mirrors are synced every 6, 12 or even 24 hours, I think.
<shenra> guys i have problem with transferring large files from/to usb or partition and causing applicatiosn like firefox, libreoffice, and some others to hang or completely freeze during the file transfer but after the file transfer everything works fine.  is there a way to make applications more responsive while i am transferring files or do I seriously have to wait?
<Daekdroom> red_one, the page regarding how to create a repository mirror says 'Please try to mirror about four times a day (so every six hours) for archive mirrors. ' So most of them should follow that.
<Daekdroom> The country mirrors are enforced to follow that.
<shenra> would this be a filesystem issue (ext4) or a kernel issue or both?
<Daekdroom> shenra, it could be GVFS too
<Daekdroom> (Gnome Virtual File System)
<Daekdroom> Does CPU usage spike while you transfer those files?
<red_one> Daekdroom: thanks, perfect.
<shenra> initially yes, but then it falls to about 40-45% on my dual core and i can use some apps but i noticed others that tend to access the hd to load lots of files into ram it stalls.
<shenra> like i was able to access system apps and calculator and such.
<shenra> i can try to reduplicate it again and look for other stuff.
<oconnore> After the most recent update, I can no longer alt+tab
<shenra> Daekdroom: unless does linux have max load at 50 percent for dual cores instead of 100%?
<Adys> oconnore: does it persist after a restart?
<Adys> wm/lightdm restart that is
<Daekdroom> shenra, it depends on the app you're looking
<oconnore> Adys: yes
<Adys> oconnore: what wm?
<oconnore> Adys: Unity
<Adys> oconnore: do both alt and tab keys work? :P
<Daekdroom> shenra, for htop and gnome-system-monitor, an app using 100% means fully using one core.
<shenra> Daekdroom: im looking at system monitor , cpu history
<shenra> when i file transfer it uses both cpu2 s around 40-45%...
<oconnore> Adys: yes, hitting alt+tab highlights the built in menu, but doesn't switch programs
<Adys> oconnore: if you switch to metacity, does alt tab work then?
<Adys> im not too familiar with unity but at a first guess I'd check config files. try moving .config/unity (or wherever it keeps its config)
<oconnore> Adys: I can't restart right now, I will try that later.
<oconnore> Adys: that's a good idea
<oconnore> hmm, alt+f4 doesn't work either. It's still mapped in settings > keyboard > shortcuts, and both alt and f4 are seen by xev
<ironhalik> anyone lost their user-wallpaper-in-lightdm thingy, too?
<ljt> my seahorse/gnome-keyring is completely broken (passwords not being saved / empty seahorse keyrings) anyone aware of this?
<ljt> seemed to happen after an update
<oconnore> heh, this seems to have been a rough update :P on a better note, my previous keyboard lag issues seem to be fixed.
<oconnore> such is life on beta
<ljt> methinks I'll roll back to 11.10 and not be impatient!
<oconnore> ljt: if it works for you, sure. For me, 11.10 is more buggy than 12.04 due to hardware support being better on more recent versions.
<bastidrazor> rolling back.. does not exist
<ljt> oconnore: heh fair enough
<ljt> I can't face reinstalling 12.04 _just_ because keychains aren't working :(
<xus> 1st day on 12.04
<xus> quite a few crashes :l
<log> xus: Did you report them?
<xus> yup, all submitted
<xus> well i clicked the submit report buttons :D
<Daekdroom> xus, that doesn't do much. It's the process that comes after that matters.
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-23
<rocky> hey i somehow got my pulseaudio+alsa screwed up due to trying to test bluetooth stuff, is there anyway to completely reinstall all alsa/pulseaudio related packages (also whatever necessary bluetooth stuff) ?
<itaylor57> how do i get my time indicator back on the top right
<itaylor57> how do i get my time indicator back on the top right lost it last night and had to reload ubuntu-desktop
<Daekdroom> itaylor57, indicator-datetime
<rocky> is pulseaudio working in pangolin right now?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<rocky> i can't for the life of me get pulseaudio to pick up my bluetooth sound device ... although "aplay -D bt -f s16_le /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Left.wav" works as expected
<rocky> err... -D bluetooth
<rocky> Daekdroom, any suggestions?
<Daekdroom> Can't think of anything.
<rocky> i think the problem is that i was using oneric and updated to the ppa audio dev stuff for alsa... and since upgrading to pangolin now the sound indicator (and sound settings) won't show any of my sound devices at all
<itaylor57> Daekdroom, thanks gonna reboot to see if it worked
<itaylor57> Daekdroom, worked like a charm, for some reason my googlefu is weak lately
<thetinyjesus> do you feel all these updates are making significant stability differences?
<thetinyjesus_> libimobiledevice 1.0.7 allows ios 5 to connect to linux thus me not needed to use windows nearly ever
<bazhang> thetinyjesus_, why that particular version
<bazhang> !find libimobiledevice
<ubottu> Found: libimobiledevice-dev, libimobiledevice-doc, libimobiledevice2, libimobiledevice2-dbg, libimobiledevice-utils
<snadge> cos the older one doesnt
<bazhang> !info libimobiledevice-utils
<ubottu> libimobiledevice-utils (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with iPhone and iPod Touch devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-4 (precise), package size 54 kB, installed size 193 kB (Only available for any all)
<thetinyjesus_> the one that is in the ubuntu repositories is an older version that will not connect and idk how to compile
<snadge> jesus knew how to  compile
<bazhang> 1.1.1 is older than 1.0.7 ?
<thetinyjesus_> yeah those are test versions doesnt match the real versions
<bazhang> pardon?
<bazhang> !info libimobiledevice2
<ubottu> libimobiledevice2 (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.1-4 (precise), package size 56 kB, installed size 175 kB (Only available for any all)
<snadge> fake version numbers
<thetinyjesus_> they release differently like 1.0.6 came out when 1.1.1 came out
<bazhang> whats a fake version number
<thetinyjesus_> the new test is 1.1.2 and 1.0.7 is the one that works with ios 5
<bazhang> and where is this "real" newer version available
<snadge> right, i knew what he meant, probably from upstream
<thetinyjesus_> on the libimobiledevice website
<bazhang> so get it and compile it
<bazhang> !build-essential | thetinyjesus_
<ubottu> thetinyjesus_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<snadge> hes basically saying the ubuntu version doesnt support ios 5
<pangolin> of course it does
<snadge> apparently not
<bazhang> snadge, thats what he's *saying*
<thetinyjesus_> not for music transfer trust me i researched for days and tried every "fix"
<pangolin> making things up to suit your reasoning doesn't support anything
<snadge> there you go, that should probably be fixed prior to release
<bazhang> thetinyjesus_, what did you try exactly
<snadge> its non critical package
<pangolin> anyway you can download http://www.libimobiledevice.org/downloads/libimobiledevice-1.1.2.tar.bz2 and compile it. see what ubottu told you about compiling
<thetinyjesus_> you can view EVERYTHING on the ipod/iphone but the library system in ios5 is different
<bazhang> thetinyjesus_, what are the fixes that you tried
<thetinyjesus_> so when you go to transfer a song it gets corrupted because it didnt save to the iphone in the correct "pattern" or what not
<thetinyjesus_> all the different ways people mentioned in forums
<thetinyjesus_> if you look at the website, they just released the new version on the 22nd that actually supposed ios 5
<snadge> the fix is obviously upstream, if i was a betting man, id put money on the newer version fixing it ;)
<bazhang> thetinyjesus_, it'd be helpful if you mentioned those, so as to avoid having to repeat them while troubleshooting the issue
<thetinyjesus_> http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<bazhang> the forums fixes
<snadge> surely ubuntu has a process for merging something nonessential like that, this close to release
<snadge> or is that a debian issue, i dont know
<bazhang> its called a ppa
<thetinyjesus_> something nonessential which over 100 million people own?
<thetinyjesus_> thats only counting within the past year sales..
<snadge> i meant nonessential as in, wont break anything else
<cryptotheslow> 100 million Debian / Ubuntu users have iThings?
<bazhang> 100 million people use ubuntu?
<snadge> its still significant
<bazhang> w00h00!
<bandit5432> lol bazhang
<snadge> it would be better if ithings worked with precise
<snadge> instead of having to resort to a ppa
<cryptotheslow> indeed
<ajmitch> 1.1.1-4 has a patch backported to support mounting ios 5 devices, did that version not work for you?
<snadge> which blows
<snadge> mounting works fine
<bazhang> thetinyjesus_, ^
<bandit5432> you can mount them you just cant copy music to them
<snadge> its the music library that doesnt work
<snadge> read scrollback
<thetinyjesus_> theres about 150 million iphones and 320 million ipods.. thats a huge number of people who need ios 5 to work
<bazhang> no need I was here
<thetinyjesus_> or they have to result and use mac or windows
<snadge> i dont have any idevices, i hate apple with a violent passion
<bandit5432> you can copy music and photos from them but not to them
<thetinyjesus_> i didnt ask if you hated them, idc
<snadge> but even i respect that package should be updated
<cryptotheslow> oh dear
<thetinyjesus_> i dont understand why linux people get so uptight about people with idevices, they work so does linux thats why i use it my androids all mess up after 5 months
<thetinyjesus_> its too fragmented until google can do something about it
<bazhang> thetinyjesus_, so you have tried the backported fix then?
<Jay_Man> I kind of agree with thetinyjesus - I switched Blackberry, to Android, and then back to Blackberry for now.  Android is cool, but cool doesn't always work very well.
<itaylor57> i have doubts that they hype of the web site matches reality
<thetinyjesus_> bazhang, the fix i need is to just to not be lazy and compile the new version that actually works
<bazhang> thetinyjesus_, so yes? no?
<thetinyjesus_> bazhang, i dont remember do you have a link
<bazhang> thetinyjesus_, let me check the forums
<Jay_Man> I have a really quick question, when someone gets a chance:  I'm using the beta, which is working absolutely flawlessly for me... when release date comes, is it recommended simply to "upgrade" to the release, or would you suggest a full re-install?
<bandit5432> Jay_Man, it will automagicly be the release
<bandit5432> so if every thing goes well just keep using it as is
<Jay_Man> automagically without a do-dist-upgrade (or whatever the command is lol)
<thetinyjesus_> 12.04 is working so much better now than even a week ago
<bandit5432> if you are using the beta you dont have a dist to upgrade to
<cryptotheslow> I still get confused about having use dist-upgrade even though I'm not :D
<bandit5432> if you are in the beta channel you are using 12.04 so there is no new dist to upgrade to
<Jay_Man> I had installed 11.10, and couldn't get java to work at all... tbh I haven't been using Ubuntu for over a year, but my previous distro let me down, so I decided to give it a shot... I nearly gave up again, but once I threw the beta on, I was right back on board!
<cryptotheslow> bandit5342 new kernels get held back unless I use dist-upgrade it seems for me at least
<bandit5432> cryptotheslow, weird
<cryptotheslow> probably some option I set somewhere
<Jay_Man> bandit5432: Correct, I'm on 12.04 - but I wasn't sure if there was a "release" in the update manager that pops up telling you that you can upgrade from "Beta" to "release".  I do see your point though.
<trism> apt-get dist-upgrade is not the same as upgrading between releases
<bandit5432> Jay_Man, there has not been as long as i can remember others can correct me if i am wrong i always tried to do the dist upgrade in the past it never worked
<bandit5432> when i was already on testing that is
<cryptotheslow> trism, thanks. Thinking about it the same happens on my 10.04 server as well.
<Jay_Man> trism: Yes, I read this the other day.  dist-upgrade has something to do with new dependancies.  Its sort of a fail-safe to ensure that you realise that something more substantial is changing.  A regular apt-get upgrade only upgrades existing packages.
<cryptotheslow> makes sense
<trism> Jay_Man: indeed
<itaylor57> thetinyjesus_, i am trying to compile as we speak
<cryptotheslow> so were one needed (which it's not) what would be the command to upg to a new release?  (last off topic I promise!)
<Jay_Man> In order to upgrade to a new "version", you use the command: do-release-upgrade
<cryptotheslow> aha
<cryptotheslow> ty
<Jay_Man> ;)
<Jay_Man> np
<cryptotheslow> never upgraded before, always clean install - good to know though.
<Jay_Man> Which is the command I thought I'd need to use to upgrade from 12.04 beta, to 12.04 release... but I'm hearing that I shouldn't have to.  I usually do a full re-install, but its just working so well... I hate to do it for nothing.
<Daekdroom> Jay_Man, no, you don't have to run do-release-upgrade to go from beta to final.
<cryptotheslow> Alreay comes up with a little LTS logo on the desktop here on initial startup
<Daekdroom> A sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will suffice.
<Daekdroom> cryptotheslow, adding that in the last minute can be troublesome.
<cryptotheslow> Daekdroom, adding what?
<Jay_Man> Daekdroom: Thanks, very good to know.
<Daekdroom> cryptotheslow, 'LTS'
<Daekdroom> Or 12.04, for that matter.
<ajmitch> Daekdroom: quite troublesome, given how many screenshots need to be taken for documentation, etc :)
<Daekdroom> Indeed. The screenshots.
<Daekdroom> and ISO testing.
<cryptotheslow> hmm... I can imagine. I didn't mean it was a bad thing it was showing up - just mentioning it.
<Daekdroom> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Precise Pangolin (12.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PreciseReleaseSchedule
<cryptotheslow> Is there a way to increase the grabbable window border size? It's a right pain with my touchpad for some reason.
<itaylor57> KM0201, o/
<bandit5432> building kernels takes forever
<pangolin> try building a time machine
<MrChrisDruif> pangolin; I've already got one...
<MrChrisDruif> It's not perfect thou...only lets me fastforward in time, not go back ;-)
<bandit5432> pangolin, i dont want to think about it
<ljt> pangolin: are you precise?
<KM0201> itaylor57: o/
<pangolin> ljt, precisely
 * precise pangolin 
<pangolin> took you a while to get that out
<precise> I wanted to register it first. :P
<precise> So I needed to get it dropped...etc.
<precise> pangolin: We should both be voiced. :P
<precise> :O
<pangolin> Now that you have the BIG title, what do you do with it?
<precise> Too much pressure.
<pangolin> hehe
<bandit5432> waits for the channel to be voice only
<precise> Aw.
<bandit5432> does that even happen any more
<Daekdroom> Did that ever happen?
<bandit5432> maybe not here ;)
<precise> Only in cases of extreme abuse...
<trippeh> Hmm. Unity suddenly got slow after a dist-upgrade.
<trippeh> On nvidia-current
<snadge> hmm.. anyone else noticed that gedit doesn't do crash recovery?
<snadge> thats pretty annoying when say.. your x server randomly crashes
<mkultra_> mines been kinda crashy, not too bad, not any worse than normal
<mkultra_> crash at the exit of electric sheep
<mkultra_> when using xss
<snadge> oh im playing with xorg-edgers like a naughty boy
<snadge> so i deserved it
<mkultra_> the cairo docks a bit screwed up
<mkultra_> but yeah ive been hammering on 12.04 pretty hard lately
<mkultra_> thunar is missing icons
<micahg> mkultra_: which icons?
<mkultra_> all of them, in thunar
<micahg> hmm, that's weird
<mkultra_> yeah im having problems with cairo dock icons too, clearly im testing tons and tons and tons of stuff
<mkultra_> stress testing 12.04 lol
<mkultra_> oh its gtk3...  i lost my system theme to gtk3 also =(
<micahg> xubuntu provides a gtk3 theme
<mkultra_> its not black enough for me, even xfce dusk isnt black enough...  i like dark background, light text, dark grey highlighting
<ant_> Any idea what package to file a bug against if my cpu wont scale to full speed?
<trippeh> Lotus Notes keeps killing my compiz-decorator/gtk-window-decorator, leaving all my windows borderless.
<trippeh> That is, makes it crash, not killing directly ;)
<trippeh> Thinking I'll just put the window-decorator in a loop, hehe
<trippeh> for now..
<ant_> I thought we could choose if we want the unity launcher on each screen or not? Where can that be set?
<john38> Will Precise support widescreen boot splash screen
<john38> without borders
<john38> anybody here
<LarsN> maybe
<LarsN> i have no idea regarding your question though
<xus> When did beta 1 come out?
<xus> 1st Mar looking at date stamp on some of the ISO's on download servers?
<brendand> xus, start of the month
<xus> thanks :)
<trippeh> while true; do gtk-window-decorator; sleep 1; done :-)
<trippeh> problem "solved"!
<alkisg> I open software-center, then go to Edit → Software sources, and add a PPA there. But the PPA contents don't show up in software-center.
<alkisg> How can I instruct software-center to reload its sources? (like apt-get update?)
<Ian_Corne> do ppa's work that way?
<alkisg> Ian_Corne: yes, they do, it even fetches the ppa keys, but that's not the problem, it's that the "Sources have changed, reload?" dialog doesn't appear anymore
<alkisg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/4983/what-are-ppas-and-how-do-i-use-them and specifically this picture: http://i.stack.imgur.com/lEwnS.png
<alkisg> I guess it's a bug in software-properties-gtk...
<alkisg> Ah no, software-center uses `software-properties-gtk -n`, instructing it not to update
<Ian_Corne> aha ok
<alkisg> Hmm it seems that software-center has an embedded ...timer for how frequently it wants to update its sources, which misbehaves a lot
<alkisg> I ran apt-get update, still not showing up
<alkisg> I rebooted, the same
<alkisg> I waited for 10 minutes or so, then I relaunched it, they showed up fine
<alkisg> But having to wait for 10 minutes sound more like a bug and less like a design decision... :)
<alkisg> On another try, running `add-apt-repository ...; apt-get update; software-center` still doesn't avoid the problem, I still have to wait 10 minutes or so for the new sources to show up
<c0rnel> maybe it's taking the info from the wrong place (like a cache)
<alkisg> Yes I think it has its own cache, but there should be a way to force it to update, at least, since its "sources changed" autodetection doesn't work...
<alkisg> There seem to be many "questions" about it in launchpad, but not a confirmed bug about it: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+question/184100
<tokarbol> I need some help debugging logon problem in Precise when using pam_mkhomedir.so
<tokarbol> I reported it as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pam/+bug/956848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 956848 in pam (Ubuntu) "pam_mkhomedir.so fails to create homedir in precise" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tokarbol> but I don't think it's directly related to pam
<tokarbol> I have used oneiric and updated just the pam stack to precise and it still works
<tokarbol> so I think there is something in unity/lightdm or actually Xorg that causes it
<tokarbol> The problem is that the homedir is not created when I login to lightdm/unity
<tokarbol> any ideas how to locate in which package the problem is?
<jo-erlend> pressing super to open dash only works once in a while. Is that common?
<jo-erlend> it's never been a problem until a week ago or something. Now it's nearly impossible to use the keyboard properly. Highly annoying.
<alkisg> OK found it, it's reported in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/782953 although closing + reopening isn't enough, update-apt-xapian-index is needed to make software-center aware of the changes in sources
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 782953 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software Center doesn't load PPA after adding it and update repositories. Need to close and open again to see the new PPA." [Medium,Triaged]
<MCR1> Anyone else having troubles with GIMP in latest 12.04 ? libbabl-0.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ikonia> MCR1: you'll find there will be a libbabl-0.0.so.1 file
<ikonia> MCR1: the PPA for git was having this problem with 11.10 it depends on a later version of the library, you have to manually change it
<MCR1> ikonia: How can I do that ?
<ikonia> MCR1: first look if the library it's looking for exists
<MCR1> ikonia: I found out with apt-cache policy that I have another PPA installed providing libgegl and libbabl, so I am in the process of removing that PPA
<ikonia> using PPA's with a development OS....crazy
<MCR1> ikonia: it really was the PPA - it is working again :)
<ikonia> not a surprise
<MCR1> ikonia: thx 4 your help
<ikonia> you fixed it yourself, so thank yourself
<islip> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found on 3.2.0.20 kernel. :(
<islip> ndiswrapper bug?
<islip> kernel 3.2?
<tbf_> oops: https://plus.google.com/115547683951727699051/posts/Ffct8KMS2wL :-)
<lgp171188> Hi how do I rename the bluetooth device name of my laptop in my amd64 precise installation? There doesn't seem to be any straight, obvious way to it or am I missing something?
<brendand> lgp171188, sudo hciconfig hci0 name <newname>
<brendand> nothing in the ui though
<brendand> shame
<lgp171188> brendand: Isn't there a way to do it from the GUI?
<brendand> lgp171188, no
<lgp171188> brendand: Iirc, it was there in oneiric. Any ideas as to why it was removed?
<brendand> lgp171188, not really
<lgp171188> brendand: Oh it may have been in per Gnome shell ubuntu.
<lgp171188> *pre
<brendand> lgp171188, if you mean before we took g-c-c from Gnome3 then yes probably
<brendand> lgp171188, this is the 'simplification' of the settings you see ...
<ldiamond> Is there any good update path from 12.04 beta to 12.04 after release?
<JVolt> Hello guys, do anyone know when that new feature to fix the "mouse pausing between dual screens" will be released?
<JVolt> how can i know when a new feature will be released?
<ldiamond> JVolt, you'll get the update in your update center.
<JVolt> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 daily, but I use dual screens. It's not good to move between screens
<ldiamond> May be a bug with ubuntu or the graphic driver. You may want to file a bug report and there may be a bugfix later
<JVolt> Idiamond but do you know when that specific feature will be released? I'm updating daily my Ubuntu looking just for that... The system is already stable on my hardware
<ldiamond> the daily builds will not be perfect as they are daily builds of a beta
<ldiamond> It's called a bug fix, not a feature
<ldiamond> I don't know
<ldiamond> check if the bug was reported
<ldiamond> if not you should report it
<JVolt> I'm talking about the knew pointer-edge hold behaviour when passing between screens. I've heard that will be toggleable, but don't know when.. It's what I'm looking for, when it will be released...
<ldiamond> running Compiz?
<JVolt> I'm running default installation
<ldiamond> ps -A | grep compiz
<ldiamond> ps -A | grep metacity
<JVolt> 2131 ?        00:04:22 compiz
<ldiamond> you're running compiz then
<JVolt> metacity is not running
<ldiamond> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ldiamond> then it's gonna be in the app menu
<JVolt> is there some way to disable that using csm?
<JVolt> ok, got that
<ldiamond> look around you might find something
<JVolt> ahm
<JVolt> ok
<JVolt> thanks =]
<bstity> hi, I have trouble with grub after rebooting. Apparently the partitions cannot be found
<bstity> the commandline is of no help
<bstity> can't load the partitions
<bstity> it appeared after a series of ubdates
<bstity> don't have internet on the 12.04 machine right now, is it known what packages are broken? I could up/downgrade manually
* pangolin changed the topic of #ubuntu+1 to: Discussion and support for Precise Pangolin | Release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule | Oneiric Support in #ubuntu | Beta 1 Released! http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/precise/beta1 | Known issues: apparmor (LP: #945019) Fix Released
<Lichte> How do I get the bookmark button to show up on Firefox ??  When I click on the "customize" button, it appears, but it disappears again when I close that box
<MrChrisDruif> User47; so it seems
<MrChrisDruif> What were your problems exactly User47 ?
<User47> MrChrisDruif: when i want to update , a message tell me that i have to do a partial upgrade to install updates
<User47> and when i try to upgrade
<User47> i receive this "not possible to detect which version of Ubuntu you are running."
<User47> also probleme whith virtualbox , nvidia driver , screen brithnesse (i fixed this last one) ^^
<MrChrisDruif> I always have problems with proprietary driver
 * MrChrisDruif was on the phone
<MrChrisDruif> That is an awkward error, unable to detect which version you are running
<MrChrisDruif> User47; What do you get with "lsb_release -a" in terminal?
<MrChrisDruif> On the description line?
<smw> what is the keyboard shortcut to openthe dash
<MrChrisDruif> smw; <super>
<MrChrisDruif> I think
<alesan> hi, which java version is to be installed? I see the openjdk6 is "supported" with the ubuntu logo, while openjdk is not
<User47> MrChrisDruif: i get "No LSB modules are available" with the version ofcourse
<User47> in description line : Ubuntu precise (development branch)
<MrChrisDruif> I also get that message, at least on my 11.10 install
<MrChrisDruif> So uname at least knows what version you have
<MrChrisDruif> smw; did it work?
<User47> MrChrisDruif: the upgrade ?
<smw> MrChrisDruif, yeah, super does the doc, not the dash
<smw> MrChrisDruif, (dash home I mean)
<smw> MrChrisDruif, turns out alt+f2 does that, but I am trying to figure out how to change it to super space
<MrChrisDruif> uname is a system tool, but I don't know what update-manager uses
<MrChrisDruif> smw; you mean the run-command tool? Not the dash
<smw> MrChrisDruif, it is called "dash home"
<mvo> lsb_release -a
<MrChrisDruif> mvo; yeah, lsb_release I meant, not uname
<MrChrisDruif> smw; go to System Settings > Keyboard, in there you can change keyboard shortcuts
<mvo> yeah, that is what u-m is using
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm, awkward that User47 gets that error, don't you agree mvo ?
<smw> MrChrisDruif, I found it in ccsm
<MrChrisDruif> In ccsm? O_O
<smw> MrChrisDruif, yep
<smw> MrChrisDruif, that felt very wrong to me too
<smw> MrChrisDruif, and now it is time to check out gnome-classic :-)
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe, I'll just stick to gnome-shell
<User47> smw: use this in a terminal to gnome classic "sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback"
<User47> but it's not really the same as in ubuntu 10.04
<dysoco|laptop> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 Beta, I want to Install Cinnamon: So I added the following PPA: "ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable", the problem is, that I do "apt-get update", and then when I do "apt-get install cinnamon", it can't find the package... any ideas ?
<trism> dysoco|laptop: that ppa only has builds for oneiric
<smw> User47, I installed gnome-pannel
<smw> panel*
<dysoco|laptop> trism, then there's another PPA ? I read that it also works with 12.04
<trism> dysoco|laptop: I have never used it, so I do not know
<smw> User47, what is now the same?
<smw> User47, besides two purely theme things I see when I start it
<Daekdroom> dysoco|laptop, that PPA doesn't have any packages for precise. That's why it can't find the packages.
<tarvid> just installed server amd64 - looks good
<dysoco|laptop> Daekdroom, OK then, thanks
<smw> User47, what is wrong with it?
<User47> smw: fake somehow
<dysoco|laptop> Daekdroom, check this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/alternative-cinnamon-ppa-for-ubuntu.html
<smw> wth, I can't right click on the panels
<dysoco|laptop> it says it has packages for 12.04 :/
<Daekdroom> dysoco|laptop, it used to. But check the page: https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<Daekdroom> You could try changing the source list for 'oneiric' instead of precise.
<smw> User47, fake how?
<Daekdroom> The packages may or may not be compatible with precise. You could take the chance.
<mvo> MrChrisDruif: well, its probably run without the "-a", no? by default it prints just the installed lsb-modules, not the version information
<smw> User47, I want specific reasons you dislike it. All I saw was cosmetic changes... but then I could not right click on the panel
<smw> grr... they destroyed the time applet
<User47> smw: it's not really the same gnome as in 10.04 simely , install to try :) , u'll have the choice always to run Unitu or gnome
<smw> User47, I know it isn't. The question is what do you dislike about it.
<smw> User47, what changed?
<smw> I have named two so far
<User47> dysoco|laptop: u have this message ? 'configure: error: SDL/SDL.h header file not found'
<smw> User47, ok, now I am unhappy with it :-P
<dysoco|laptop> User47, nope
<User47> smw: lol , u have to try anyway
<User47> may be u will like it
<dysoco|laptop> User47, just "Package 'cinnamon' has no installation candidate"
<dysoco|laptop> meh, I was going to switch my laptop to LMDE anyways
<smw> User47, the question is: is it worth losing these small features for up to date apps
<User47> i don't think so smw
<User47> i'll be back
<smw> are you also still on 11.04?
<User47> smw: no i'm in 12.04
<smw> User47, on your main machine?
<User47> smw: yes
<smw> I am testing it on a netbook that still had the netbook release before unity
<smw> I decided that needed to be updated :-P
<smw> User47, so you think that it is not worth giving up these small features for the latest software?
<smw> yet you use 12.04...
<User47> smw: i'm using it on my  laptop as secondary system , just for test
<User47> on my own machine i'm using 11.10
<smw> User47, ok
<Bluefoxicy> I am laughing so hard
<Bluefoxicy> at Zeitgeist
<smw> Is it possible to turn on automatic login with lock?
<Bluefoxicy> Are engineers always this disconnected from reality?
<Bluefoxicy> "Hey I know, let's give users who can barely get useful results out of Google some  sort of database that they can define technical queries into to return all kinds of information about their documents and help them stay organized!"
<Bluefoxicy> Let's teach them SQL too.
<Bluefoxicy> Well, we all know how it'll go.  It's not like it hasn't happened before.
<Bluefoxicy> It'll get "Simplified" until it's still too ineffective for non-thinking mortals who have better things to do (like grow food so you don't starve), but crippled enough to be completely useless to savvy power-users
<dysoco|laptop> Zeitgeist ?
<Bluefoxicy> dysoco:  a new addition to Gnome/ubuntu that keeps a database of everything you do, and lets you set up queries to search it as feeds
<dysoco|laptop> Bluefoxicy, Oh I see
<dysoco|laptop> I remember a question about it in AskUbuntu
<Bluefoxicy> I remember that Google Desktop is the farthest you're going to get for end users
<Bluefoxicy> You have to remember you have three kinds of computer users
<User47> can i get some help ranning virtualbox ?
<Bluefoxicy> A)  People who drool all over themselves and are too stupid to live
<Bluefoxicy> B)  People who can't use a computer at all, but can handle quantum physics or some other ridiculously complex thing you can't approach
<Bluefoxicy> C)  Computer experts
<Bluefoxicy> Most of your users are in category (A) and (B)
<Bluefoxicy> (B) becomes an interesting group when you realize most people in (C) can't cook well enough to feed themselves :|
<Bluefoxicy> (in other words, basic computer use isn't a basic skill; EATING is a basic skill)
<cryptotheslow> Bluefoxicy, I think you may have wandered away from your original Zeitgeist observation a tad. :D
<Bluefoxicy> cryptotheslow:  not really
<Bluefoxicy> I'm highly suspect of anything that promises to do a lot of flexible stuff in a technical capacity for basic end users
<Bluefoxicy> I mean we can't even get everyone using PGP encryption on their e-mail
<cryptotheslow> Well it's ~only~ been 2 decades...  give people a chance :D
<cryptotheslow> User47, what problem(s) do you have with virtualbox?
<MrChrisDruif> mvo; I think lsb_release -rs is the command used, but I haven't checked the code to verify
<User47> is there anybody alive here ?
<cryptotheslow> Read up ^^
<MrChrisDruif> User47; like who?
<User47> MrChrisDruif: lol
<smw> User47, I am trying gnome shell and it is coming back to me why I don't like it :-P
<User47> i want some help running virtualbox
<smw> User47, you use gnome-shell, right? Do you think you could answer a few questions?
<User47> smw: i told u ^^ , u can like it
<smw> User47, I can like what?
<User47> smw: your gnome ^^
<smw> lol
<smw> I am retrying all the options again
<MrChrisDruif> smw; what don't you like about gnome-shell?
<smw> so far gnome classic is winning.
<smw> MrChrisDruif, right now there are two things that overpower any other reason. 1. the notification tray is not always there. I never know when I got a message
<smw> MrChrisDruif, 2. when I try to launch chrome, it takes me to a current chrome window
<MrChrisDruif> Launch Chrome via that Applications Overview?
<smw> MrChrisDruif, yeah, I type the super key and then start typing chrome
<MrChrisDruif> And you want to launch a secondary window?
<smw> MrChrisDruif, problem number 3. no task bar. I need the taskbar when I have 300 terminal windows open
<User47> smw: right clic and choose open in a new window
<User47> lol
<smw> they all look the same and are really small!
<smw> User47, wtf?
<smw> User47, there are two problems with that
<smw> User47, 1. I can't right click easily because I have a horrible mouse on my notebook
<smw> netbook*
<MrChrisDruif> smw; for opening a second window I've only found a mouse way indeed
<smw> MrChrisDruif, ah, I figured it out, when you press enter you also need to press ctrl
<smw> damn that is lame :-P
<smw> I want to invert that
<smw> whatever, I guess I can get used to using the ctrl button...
<smw> that does not fix my notification problem
<smw> nor does it fix the fact that getting the activities screen is too damn slow. I am used to gnome-do :-P
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe someone has made an extension to solve that issue?
<MrChrisDruif> extensions.gnome.org with firefox
<smw> perhaps
<smw> MrChrisDruif, although, I must say that unity may win this battle just for my netbook
<smw> It has a better full screen mode
<smw> but unity I would say lost the battle for my actual computers
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<MrChrisDruif> Unity lost it, no matter what if you ask me. Personal opinion.
<smw> MrChrisDruif, do you have a 10in netbook?
<smw> MrChrisDruif, you would think differently
<almoxarife> am I the only one seeing 'perl' upgrade breaking kubuntu?
 * MrChrisDruif hasn't, but except for a few pixel gained with unity and it's global menu etc I don't gs is that bad on 10"
<smw> MrChrisDruif, the few pixels are worth it
<smw> MrChrisDruif, ok, so I am now down to only two problems with shell.
<almoxarife> unity is great on a 47 inch plasma
<smw> almoxarife, unity isn't "great" anywhere :-P
<User47> yessss
<MrChrisDruif> Especially on normal/big screens
<smw> User47, I am down to tow problems with shell now. 1. notifications 2. taskbar
<smw> s/tow/two/
<almoxarife> well, thought I would try, xbmc is great on the 47inch plasma, and kde-plasma-desktop is great on this laptop
<smw> almoxarife, no objection with either of those opinions ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> smw; with <Alt>+<Tab> you can select the program, with down arrow you get to choose which window
<almoxarife> smw, time to switch to plasma-dektop, it does allow you to choose like you were at burger king
<smw> MrChrisDruif, I need the task bar to find the correct terminal window
<smw> almoxarife, I know that
<MrChrisDruif> Also <Alt>+<`> you can switch between window of the same program
<smw> almoxarife, I tried that one the last time I did this nonsense
<smw> almoxarife, I ended up with xfce because it was good enough and light weight
<User47> smw: or install compiz to manage your keyboard chortcuts with windows
 * almoxarife wonders why people bother with 'nonsense'
<smw> almoxarife, because I need to choose one of these
<smw> almoxarife, kde is off the list for other reasons.
<smw> almoxarife, and it certainly is not lack of understanding ;-)
<User47> smw: kde is really bad for me
<smw> almoxarife, if I can't find something I like, I will return to xfce
<smw> and not upgrade my 11.04 desktop
<almoxarife> there is always DSL
<smw> DSL? lol
<smw> damn small linux?
<smw> that does not help me :-P
<User47> mdr
<User47> smw: did u try backtrack ?
<almoxarife> am I the only one seeing 'perl' upgrade breaking kubuntu?
<smw> User47, oh hell yes, I am not alone! http://k3rnel.net/2011/05/01/why-im-sick-and-tired-of-gnome-shell/
<smw> User47, backtrack... the hacking distro? I used to play with it.
<smw> almoxarife, it is my opinion that starting at ubuntu 11.04, all of linux desktop starting going down hill :-P
<MrChrisDruif> almoxarife; so it seems, but maybe you could try #kubuntu (or #kubuntu+1 if it exists)
<smw> almoxarife, and I say this as someone who has used desktop linux for 10 years
<User47> smw: it's based on ubuntu 10.04 , & it's full of errors
<MrChrisDruif> smw; ALL Linux desktops?
<almoxarife> MrChrisDruif: this is kubuntu+1!
<smw> MrChrisDruif, well, considering that gnome and kde both did stupid stuff, yes
<MrChrisDruif> almoxarife; this channel is *U*buntu+1, not *K*ubuntu+1
<almoxarife> MrChrisDruif: you need to read some
<MrChrisDruif> smw; Ever tried lxde?
<smw> MrChrisDruif, I used it for about 6 months
<smw> MrChrisDruif, I have tried everything
<smw> I also retried lxde when I was choosing at 11.10
<smw> my laptop is up to date, but my 11.04 desktop I refuse to update. Not until I find something good enough.
<MrChrisDruif> What I tried to say is that there might be more kubuntu users in those channels almoxarife
<smw> MrChrisDruif, ah ha! that is what I want to do. Stop the gnome shell activities dash from fading in.
<smw> I knew something bugged me about the gnome-shell speed. The speed was intentional.
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<almoxarife> MrChrisDruif: what I am saying is that kubuntu will send me here, why? same reason ubuntu will send me here, the script kiddies that help on both those channels mostly are not using ubuntu or kubuntu but are not literate enough for ##linux, but they do love to share the 'rules' with me. btw, try joining #kubuntu+1 , I will be here to welcome yoy
<smw> almoxarife, lol. That strikes me as funny because it is so true
<almoxarife> smw, unfortunate, but that's the reality
<smw> MrChrisDruif, but yeah, http://k3rnel.net/2011/05/01/why-im-sick-and-tired-of-gnome-shell/ . I feel like I wrote it.
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^ alright fair enough, I wasn't my intention to frustrate you or anything. I only tried to help by giving suggestions ^_^
<almoxarife> MrChrisDruif: and since were are having such a lovely discussion, I run a hybrid, I use the plasma desktop to run a whole heap of gnome/gtk apps, why? cause its there! and I want my cake
<smw> smw_
<almoxarife> MrChrisDruif: no offense taken btw
<MrChrisDruif> Ah, great. I was worried there for sec
<almoxarife> :)
<smw> MrChrisDruif, ok, here is my final verdict. 1. unity for netbook. 2. gnome-classic is good enough to replace xfce. Still not perfect. 3. gnome-shell, after I figure out how to change certain things and retrain myself COULD replace gnome-classic.
<smw> but the idea that I need to go through this much work is insane. I miss incremental updates to gnome 2 :-\
<User47> MrChrisDruif: i was stupid , ^^ i should use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<User47> it works now
<MrChrisDruif> Ghehe lol User47 ^_^
<smw> User47, do you agree with my final verdict? :-)
<User47> MrChrisDruif: yess, the update manager didn't work , but the terminal always works
<User47> smw: ofcourse
<smw> User47, I still have no verdict on upgrading my desktop. This thing is just so stable...
<MrChrisDruif> I'd need  small screen to judge g-s properly for that
<User47> smw: i won' t upgrade my desktop , but i do everything on the lap ^^
<smw> User47, lol. who knows, I may keep natty until EOL
<smw> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<smw> damn... it does not give the EOL
<smw> !eol natty
<smw> :-\
<smw> wow... EOL for natty is october
<MrChrisDruif> !eol natty
<User47> smw: if u wanna know , i don't like even this natty , i prefer the Lucid lynx
<User47> it's my favorite
<smw> :-)
<smw> User47, when it was incremental improvements, I was always on the cutting edge
<smw> now they make too many damn changes
<User47> smw: yes
<User47> in Lucid i don't use the mouse at all
<smw> User47, same for me in natty
<User47> with compiz & full keyborad chortcuts
<User47> it's really great
<smw> the hud looks like it will be cool
<smw> but that is tied to unity
<User47> i can't find the solution for my probleme with virtualbox :(
<User47> i fixed everything but not this
<Artemis3> anyone who has upgraded Xubuntu to 12.04 could help me fix xfce? i barely made openbox to start :(
<kpow> hi what kernel is the 12.04 currently using?
<MrChrisDruif> kpow; I believe 3.2.0.20 or something
<MrChrisDruif> kpow; http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/linux-image
<MrChrisDruif> I was right
 * MrChrisDruif loves my memory
<swick> can i have a starting point to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/949606 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949606 in mesa (Ubuntu) "64 bit dev packages should include 32 bit .so library file" [Medium,Triaged]
<kpow> any1 has any experience on dell laptop with the beta? im using the currently preinstalled 11.04 and thinking to upgrade to the beta
<pangolin> kpow, you probably want to wait for the final release in April
<pangolin> unless you are ok with possible complete failure
<kpow> yea i got a recovery usb disk :-)
<pangolin> then go for it
<kpow> are there any notable improvements?
<min|dvir|us-work> Hi. Facebook is dropping only my HTTPS connections only from Python. Any thoughts?
<min|dvir|us-work> I believe this to be an operating system issue.
<winut> does kubuntu not run like a smelly thing on virtualbox now? this seemed to be its biggest weakness, along with error message when shutting down and general flakiness of the apps (i don't mean to be negative, but these have been some of my own observations) thanks
<pangolin> kpow, Unity has had a lot of bug fixes and improvements. I hear good things about HUD
<Artemis3> kpow, upgrading failed miserably to me, unless you are an expert, don't :S
<dracnoc> winut: KDE runs slow on everything. 4.8 has seen some notable speed improvements, though there is a few bugs to be ironed out. VMWare runs things considerably faster for me rather than VirtualBox.
<winut> ok, thanks for the info dracnoc, ill check it out. using xubuntu in vm right now but have to use some kde packages for a complete working system free of errors! lol
<winut> does vmware offer better multicore support than virtualbox?
<winut> i found 1 cpu is always the fastest on virtualbox, at least on windows xp vm anyway
<dracnoc> winut: depends a little on your hardware, but multicore certainly seems stable for me. I've never tried it with an XP vm.
<winut> thanks dracnoc. how about boot time?, this was a major factor for opting for single core and general stability (audio dropouts) especially with audio apps
<dracnoc> I think the best feature for VMWare is giving all the weird screen resolutions that VirtualBox doesn't. So many times I've seen VB only give 800x600 or 640x480 before trying to install Guest Additions. VMWare doesn't seem to be limited that way.
<winut> flexible vesa modes
<dracnoc> Boot time? VMWare is certainly a lot quicker, about double the speed .v. VirtualBox.
<winut> i rekon i will have to wait for kde 5 before it works well in a vm, maybe this should be a milestone?
<winut> dracnoc, what version do you use? thanks
<dracnoc> winut: interesting. Usually the devs pick an even number for the stable releases, with the odd numbers being experimental. KDE4 has been far from stable from what I've seen.
<taglass> dracnoc, not all projects, or even most follow that convention
<guntbert> has this channel's topic  suddenly become "discussion of different virtualization systems"?
<dracnoc> I'm using parts of KDE 4.8, with an LXDE front and a few bits from XFCE4.8
<winut> no, just dissing the speed of kde in a vm
<guntbert> winut: how is that a vbox issue?
<winut> exactly
<winut> my observation
<dracnoc> OK then, slightly back to topic. Isn't KDE4.8 in Precise?
<almoxarife> dracnoc: yeap
<dracnoc> almoxarife: thanks, thought so. I'm running 4.8 from the 11.10 PPA.
<almoxarife> dracnoc: I use gnome-kde
<almoxarife> dracnoc: might as well install 12.04, pretty bug free already, and the existing bugs just add fun to the process
<dracnoc> almoxarife: i'm thinking in that direction. my oneiric is getting a little messed up with the changes I've made, might be time for a clean install.
<kpow> but did they fix the upgrade issues or u still have to install from scratch?
<dracnoc> kpow: i always clean install
<almoxarife> kpow: I would not upgrade, but that's just my opinion
<dracnoc> if you're planning to upgrade, wait a while after the official release and let a few more bugs settle down.
<almoxarife> dracnoc: there is a change to kde on 12.04, adds a bit of overhead, but wth, overhead is something to slice and dice, one thing, if you have used dnsmasq or do use it, 12.04 wants to use it now, so caching with your own dsnmasq conf is out the window
<dracnoc> almoxarife: oh watch me leap for joy... the one thing KDE doesn't need is extra overhead.
<almoxarife> dracnoc: hence why I became a bind user
<almoxarife> dracnoc: not too much overhead, aprox 100meg of mem to use all the cool kde stuff, you could still keep it all from starting like before, the akonadi stuff
<dracnoc> oh, i drop akonadi anyway. i only use kde for some of the better apps, and dolphin's handy arrangement of providing a quick terminal in the file window, which is one of the best ways to introduce a CLI imho.
<almoxarife> dracnoc: I am still more in tune with nautilus than dolphin
<almoxarife> dracnoc: and muon is ?????? synaptic baby, that's the ticket
<dracnoc> almoxarife: yes, gotta love muon, how the hell is that so quick? i never got on with nautilus, though it's nice to see they got the actions configuration tool working. it's a big asset to thunar.
<kpowq> my fingers are tingling with apt-get dist-upgrade
<almoxarife> dracnoc: ubuntu can't touch plasma desktop though, that is the one thing I appreciate about kde
<almoxarife> kpowq: do ittttttttttttttt, you can always clean install after the mess is too much to clean-up, save your /home folder and go for it
<dracnoc> almoxarife: yes, plasma is a hell of a lot more flexible. i've never liked unity, and gnome3, sorry, but no.
<almoxarife> dracnoc: I run plasma with cairo-dock
<dracnoc> almoxarife: fair enough. i used to have cairo, but i've got into the fashion of a minimalist desktop, i got fed up with the distractions.
<almoxarife> dracnoc: cairo auto-hides, I am too lazy to drill down thru the kmenu thing, krunner is also great
<dracnoc> i'm down to custom keyboard shortcuts for most things. i've got a 22" screen, a 1080 resolution, and i fill it with nothing... i'm probably doing something wrong. :)
<almoxarife> dracnoc: that's a bit toooooooooooooooooo minimalism
<almoxarife> dracnoc: live a little, throw a widget on the desktop
<almoxarife> dracnoc: I just noticed that you can actually keep widgets on just one particular desktop, I thought about having a 'widget window' just because
<dracnoc> almoxarife: i tried the weather widget once, but since i'm next to a window, it was just easier to look outside.
<dracnoc> i do have a twin screen arrangement connected to my TV. Screen 2 is now showing Bram Stoker's Dracula.
<almoxarife> dracnoc: my htc has hdmi and digital???? something connectors, I use the hdmi to connect to the plasma and feed xbmc to it, if I connected another monitor to the other connector would I be able to have the htc show something else on it??? like a desktop ?
<dracnoc> i've kicked a load of updates through my Precise in a vm. So far, nothing has really gone wrong with it. had a few issues with bamfdaemon a while ago, but it's been good for the past week or so.
<almoxarife> dracnoc: this morning the 'perl' update wanted to remove most of kde on upgrade, this afternoon it must have been fixed
<dracnoc> almoxarife: plug it in and found out. if it's start smoking, either something went terribly wrong, or your HTC and the monitor really enjoyed the moment and are taking a few moments to enjoy a quiet smoke.
<dracnoc> almoxarife: i didn't see the perl issue o.O
<Artemis3> this is silly... can't run firefox 11 normally (crashes imediately), but works perfect if option -g (from debugger) is passed (no debug symbols)
<Artemis3> oh at least it crashed now :)
<dracnoc> Artemis3: are you running the Nightly build?
<Artemis3> dracnoc, its the in the repo, should i switch?
<dracnoc> just out of curiosity, does anyonw know if they've sorted out the HDMI/pulse audio issue in Precise? I had great fun getting audio out to my second screen.
<dracnoc> Artemis3: the Nightly may contain new bugs, but if they've fixed yours it may help.
<Artemis3> well i simply crashes :)
<Artemis3> it
<Artemis3> but lets try
<johnjohn101> who's working on issues with vmware?  is it you guys or vmware?
<Artemis3> i have a feeling it doesnt like libc or something :P
<Artemis3> specially this stuff: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault. 0x00007ffff742c5a6 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6
<dracnoc> Artemis3: mozilla have had libc problems for quite a while. they seem to fix it, then something new shows up.
<atpa8a> hello
<Artemis3> dracnoc, i'm getting Firefox 12b2 from the firefox-next ppa, let's see what it does...
<atpa8a> what's happening with xen in precise?
<atpa8a> cannot boot any of my guests
 * dracnoc ducks for cover
<macer1> Hi
<macer1> Can anyone look at bug #946736?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946736 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "missing openjdk-6-java.desktop file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946736
<atpa8a> device model failure
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> same result :(
<dracnoc> Artemis3: damn :(
<rgrg> I can't get grub to boot my setup anymore
<rgrg> apparently the partitions cannot be read
<rgrg> cant even read them from grub's commandline
<rgrg> it happened after rebooting after updates from the last few days
<rgrg> how an I get the kernel to load?
<atpa8a> boot into live cd?.. see if drives have errors, etc?..
<rgrg> I have booted from a stick, checked the filesystems, chrooted, set up grub anew... everything appears to be fine, but the grub bootloader cannot find partitions
<rgrg> I really don;t understand, it is as if grub just does not understand the partition table anymore or something like that (I use a standard partition table, nothing exotic)
<macer1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/897038/, why the .desktop files of java was moved?
<macer1> I mean deleted
<macer1> are they in other package now?
<swattor> anyone else had major problems recently with flickering dash, menu bar and apps?
<swattor> something in the last few days has caused lots of glitches to start appearing on my desktop
<rgrg> does anyone have any tips how i can solve my grub-issue?
<Belial`> is there any way to keep the launcher showing after launching an app from it? like as long as the mouse is still hovering over the launcher it'll keep from autohiding?
<cryptotheslow> Belial`, that's how it works for me anyway and I'm fairly sure I've not configured anything to make it so.
<rgrg> what can cause grub not to recognize partitions? I use a standard MBR table, but grub just cannot find any partition. partitions&table are fine and chrooted grub sets up without errors, but grub just cannot find the /boot partition
<rgrg> or any other partition
<Belial`> cryptotheslow, ah. when i click an app in the launcher, if i don't move the mouse at all over the launcher, it'll autohide on me after about a half second. i've been messing with ccsm to try and stop it from autohiding as long as the mouse is still on the launcher in one place, but i can't seem to set it that way.
<Belial`> unless, of course, i move the mouse down or up staying on the launcher.
<Belial`> same goes for switch between windows.
<cryptotheslow> Belial`, Ahh I see what you mean now.
<Belial`> is there a way to let the global menu show all the time in 12.04?
<kklimonda> I don't think so
<macer1> Belial` check in ccsm
<alteregoa> hello ubuntoids
<alteregoa> the kernel 3.3 from kernel ppa has to revert a btrfs commit
<alteregoa> a bug makes btrfs trees read only
<alteregoa> accordign to this bug report
<alteregoa> https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/29006
<alteregoa> fter the upgrade to Linux 3.3.0-1, any write to a btrfs partition results in a “no space left on device” error.
<macer1> alteregoa: file a bug please :)
<alteregoa> im to lazy
<macer1> xD
<macer1> ubuntu-bug linux
<macer1> logs from ubuntu-bug will be helpful.
<kklimonda> I don't think we actually revert commits in mainline kernels
<kklimonda> that would defeat their purpose
<macer1> report upstream?
<kklimonda> it's already fixed and commited so no need to
<macer1> backport?
<macer1> :>
<kklimonda> mainline kernels should really be exactly what you get from kernel.org
<macer1> ...
<kklimonda> it's the only reason to use them after all - to test if there are regressions in our patches
<kklimonda> (well, the other is to get support for newer hardware but meh)
<macer1> just leave it broken
<macer1> :>
<kklimonda> macer1: the reason for mainline kernels is to have a way of testing unmodified upstream kernels to check if issues are because of local patches or not
<macer1> yea I know
<kklimonda> macer1: modyfying mainline kernel would defeat its main purpose
<macer1> but you said that this is fixed :>
<macer1> so is this fixed or...
<kklimonda> yes, but there is no stable release yet with the fix
<kklimonda> it may be fixed in a daily mainline build though, if the fix made it to the Linus' tree
<kklimonda> (which is the case apparently - I just checked the patch location)
<macer1> is this bug in the main kernel in main repo of 12.04?
<kklimonda> but wait, this fix is from february.. did it get merged to linus' tree after 3.3 release?
<kklimonda> no
<macer1> so no problem I think :D
<kklimonda> at least nothing indicates it is
<macer1> kklimonda: zrobiłbyś coś dla mnie? potrzebuję żeby ktoś ustawił jakiś priorytet przy bug #946736 :>
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 946736 in openjdk-6 (Ubuntu) "missing openjdk-6-java.desktop file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/946736
<kklimonda> macer1: looking
<macer1> thx
<kklimonda> done
<MCR1> Someone else experiencing strange flickering after latest compiz update ?
<macer1> thx, I hope someone will look at it now :)
<MCR1> macer1: Intel gfx ?
<macer1> no
<macer1> nvidia here
<MCR1> it is quite HARDCORE here
<macer1> :D
<MCR1> hurting my eyes badly
<macer1> nouveau is HARDCORE too
<macer1> it freezes really often ;/
<MCR1> macer1: Did you report that on the #ubuntu-unity channel ?
<kklimonda> launchpad is a better place to report bugs ;)
<macer1> it is driver problem
<macer1> it freezes all the system
<macer1> However only on nouveau I have working tty's... :(
<MCR1> here no freeze, but mad flickering over the whole screen all the time
<kklimonda> MCR1: maybe it's some plugin?
<macer1> unity --reset
<kklimonda> MCR1: have you tried on a guest account?
<MCR1> kklimonda: no, will try that.
<macer1> and did it happen on gnome shell i.e?
<MCR1> kklimonda: plugin possibility high ;)
<MCR1> brb
<macer1> ubuntu why u make my laptop so hot >.>
<kklimonda> it's a penance for buying a laptop with nvidia :P
<macer1> uhh
<macer1> >.>
<kklimonda> which reminds me I should really prepare my nvidia gpu for shipping back to MSI for RMA.. again
<MCR1> guest session works, but it starts Unity-2d there
<MCR1> unity --reset won't help, because Compiz without Unity shows the same weird effect
<MCR1> the good news: Unity 5.8 now works here again :)
<macer1> kklimonda: I know why it was so hot xD
<kklimonda> macer1: why?
<macer1> I was running MineCraft in background lol
<kklimonda> ah
<kklimonda> wow, unity-2d is catching up with unity
<macer1> it even have multi-touch support ;D
<macer1> the plan is to replace unity-3d with the qml 2d, when it will be ready
<macer1> I think
<itaylor57> fixed my wifi problem, I installed an Intel Centrino 6230, it is working great :>)
<wickedwiccan> any idea how to fix this error after sudo apt-get update
<wickedwiccan> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EA8F35793D8809A
<macer1> W = warning
<macer1> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 2EA8F35793D8809A
<macer1> gpg --armor --export 2EA8F35793D8809A | apt-key add -
<jbicha> wickedwiccan: I do sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt; sudo apt-get update but that's not necessarily a secure way of handling that
<jbicha> I get that error on one wifi network I use that requires a username & password with a browser instead of using WPA like they should do
<wickedwiccan> ok how do you get openjdk or any java
<itaylor57> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-24
<scar3crow> anybody have any luck with quake2? (runs fine on 11.10)
<FernandoMiguel> Boa noite
<glosoli> FernandoMiguel: hey
<itaylor57> its amazing how if you use linux compatible h/w it works
<glosoli> where can I see change log for UNity 5.8  ?
<jbicha> glosoli: try https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+changelog
<glosoli> jbicha: thanks buddy
<Belial`> nice. somewhere in these updates, they fixed a problem with certain compiz effects showing artifacts when in use. (minimize mostly)
<Belial`> this has been a problem since i can't even remember when.
<aguitel> how install startupmanager
<quantumlemur> hmm. desktop environment just crashed, or something, and now it fails to load on boot/login.  I get the wallpaper and nothing else.  this is following an apt upgrade, but it was an hour or so after.  any places I can start looking for troubleshooting?
<Fyodorovna> aguitel, you may not want that app it will not follow kernel updates.
<FernandoMiguel> nite
<atpa8a> hmm
<atpa8a> xen doesn't seem to work in precise...
<aguitel> Fyodorovna: any app equivalent ?
<leftyfb> how do I enable indicators?
<leftyfb> specifically, the weather indicator
<Fyodorovna> leftyfb, sudo apt-get install indicator-weather
<leftyfb> enable, not install
<leftyfb> I got that part already
<Fyodorovna> leftyfb, ah, in the terminal indicator-weather & exit
<Fyodorovna> leftyfb, you can put it in startup if not there already.
<leftyfb> zero documentation on that or any other indicators
<Fyodorovna> leftyfb, a bit of the usual what to do after install cruft. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=things+to+do+with+12.04&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=dUBtT7KPI-WliQKXicS6BQ
<leftyfb> yeah, I'm making that list
<leftyfb> "how to make ubuntu usable again"
<leftyfb> i'll be turning it into a script
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> looks like paste is broken as well
<leftyfb> as in, highlight paste
<leftyfb> i'm sure some developer somewhere though nobody uses this and it's obviously slowing everything down and confusing people so we'll remove it"
<leftyfb> ok, anyone know how to re-enable the highlight paste?
<ome> HOw many days ?
<leftyfb> April 26th
<ome> Duhh, like a month.
<ome> leftyfb: how is it at the moment, buggy ?
<leftyfb> i've spent 3 days making a list/script of things to fix it
<share> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Oneiric release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1186/detail/
<leftyfb> so far, as expected and is the current theme in the computing industry, they have neutered almost every aspect of the OS
<share> only 8 users @ #ubuntu-release-party
<ome> leftyfb: cheers.
<ome> so I think it's worth to wait then screw my system up. :)
<leftyfb> you should never install a pre-release anything on a production machine
<leftyfb> or a machine where you don't want to have issues
<share> Is 12.04 out on April 26th?
<leftyfb> 23:46:01    leftyfb | April 26th
<share> sorry
<share> :)
<share> leftyfb: with Kernel 3.3 right?
<leftyfb> 3.2.0-20-generic-pae
<leftyfb> in beta 2
<share> ok
<ome> is there always some serious change in kernal minor version upgrades or something else stopping ubuntu to keep up with the kernal ?
<leftyfb> got it
<leftyfb> combination of running glipper on my synergy server and using synergy client on ubuntu 12.04
<lsmagalhaes> Hello... I was trying to install JDK7 in my Ubuntu 12.04 (sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jdk -y --fix-missing), but there's an error =S http://pastebin.com/DsAN2Q6e
<leftyfb> lsmagalhaes: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<leftyfb> use that to install java
<lsmagalhaes> thank you!
<lsmagalhaes> Will this bug be solved at Ubuntu 12.04 stable?
<oconnore> ah, I found out my problem from yesterday. Disabling the HUD disables alt+tab somehow https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/962669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962669 in unity "Alt+tab and Alt+F4 shortcuts do not work [5.6.0-0ubuntu4]" [Undecided,New]
<lsmagalhaes> or is that the only way to install jdk7 in ubuntu, now?
<leftyfb> lsmagalhaes: it's the way I suggest
<leftyfb> openjdk/icedtea is crap
<snadge> hmm.. fglrx 8.960 just got pushed as an update in precise
<snadge> and i cant see any changelog.. is that catalyst 12.3? who did that wtf? :p
<oconnore> arg, the HUD is so annoying and i can't turn it off or even remap the key :(
<silv3r_m00n> which version of php is in 12.04 ?
<leftyfb> silv3r_m00n: 5.3.10-1ubuntu2
<spupuser1> is unity still in 12.04?
<silv3r_m00n> hmm ok
<oconnore> spupuser1: yes
<spupuser1> ah...
<jswagner> Hello, I am having difficulty assembling an array using mdadm.  I build the array, mount it, mkfs it, add it to mdadm.conf, add it to fstab, reboot, and the system can no longer find it.
<jswagner> 'mdadm --assemble --scan /dev/md0' completes without any output
<jswagner> 'mdadm --detail /dev/md0' returns 'mdadm: cannot open /dev/md0: No such file or directory'
<jswagner> 'mdadm -Es' returns this:  ARRAY /dev/md/0 metadata=1.2 UUID=cfaa38f6:229f0e93:98d1af90:f84ef666 name=leech:0
<jswagner> not sure how to proceed.
<jswagner> this is all working as expected on my 10.04 fileserver, and I am testing this on 12.04 in a VM.
<spupuser1> what bugs have you found?
<jswagner> fdisk -l finds a /dev/md127
<jswagner> mdadm --detail /dev/md127 returns the expected results for my array that I created as /dev/md0
<jswagner> why would it change?
<jswagner> should I file this as a bug, or am I overlooking something?
<WarriorIng64> Hello...is this where I should come for help with an issue in Precise?
<jswagner> yes
<snadge> hmm.. ubuntu has just published a secret version of catalyst that doesnt exist
<snadge> wtf :p
<WarriorIng64> Ah, thank you! New to the whole IRC thing, so bear with me
<snadge> the latest you can download from ati is 12.2 aka 8.950 .. and the repos just pushed a version 8.960
<snadge> im trying to understand how thats possible :P
<WarriorIng64> I'm on tonight because after the update to Unity 5.8, I get a solid black desktop in Unity 3D, but not Unity 2D nor GNOME Shell.
<snadge> yeah.. the latest unity update.. does not work with this nonexistant version of fglrx
<snadge> im using unity2d atm
<WarriorIng64> I'm using Unity 2D too...in my case I have integrated NVIDIA graphics with Nouveau
<snadge> luls
<snadge> you tried the nvidia binary driver right?
<WarriorIng64> Haven't tried that yet, but Nouveau was working well under 5.6
<WarriorIng64> Are you having the same issue?
<snadge> well.. im on an amd/radeon chip
<snadge> and the symptom i get.. is a desktop with icons etc.. no launcher.. cant click on anything
<snadge> but mouse moves around
<snadge> no panel either
<WarriorIng64> I also get a mouse cursor, but everything else is solid black...found I can still bring up a hidden terminal window with Ctrl+Alt+T and use sudo reboot to get out of it though
<WarriorIng64> Maybe I can interact with other stuff, but it's hard to tell since obviously I can't see anything, lol
<WarriorIng64> I contemplated grabbing a fresh daily build ISO and doing a full reinstall, but I wonder if that's overkill
<snadge> it is.. an update just got pushed in the last day or so
<snadge> it not working properly.. is somewhat to be expected.. for me.. the secret driver update is far more puzzling
<snadge> no changelog or anything.. and no evidence that it even exists
<snadge> im glad its affecting nvidia too though.. because that would then indicate its a problem with unity itself
<WarriorIng64> I haven't updated my laptop yet, but I'm curious to see if the same thing happens there since that uses Intel graphics
<snadge> you could try unity --reset
<snadge> and deleting your settings etc.. i would do that.. but i cant be bothered
<WarriorIng64> I thought of trying all that...btw, do you know how to log out via the terminal so I can avoid a full reboot everytime I trap myself in 3D?
<snadge> yeah
<snadge> sudo service lightdm restart
<snadge> will get you back to the login prompt
<WarriorIng64> Ah, thanks. I'll write that down and come back after trying some stuff
<vibhav> Im currently upgrading to precise and some of the dash icons have been replaced by a "?"
<vibhav> The upgrade is still in process
<spY|da> then wait until the updated finished
<snadge> im about to try gnome instead
<WarriorIng64> Back with great news: Unity 3D works again for me! (For now)
<snadge> how did you fix it
<snadge> if you tell me you reset your settings.. im gonna get partially annoyed.. then just sigh :p
<WarriorIng64> Logging in and doing a unity --replace only brought back the wallpaper...then yeah, I did a unity --reset, sry
<WarriorIng64> But the funny part is that I can't remember messing with any settings prior to the upgrade...interesting
<WarriorIng64> Now before we get all excited, I haven't even tried logging out and back in, or doing a reboot yet, so I'm not sure if it's fixed "for good"
<WarriorIng64> Anyways, still going to give you a big thanks for pointing me in the right direction :)
<snadge> ok im back in unity
<spupuser1> unity is an eye candy
<spupuser1> i prefer to work in the gnome
<snadge> not really.. i find it quite practical actually
<snadge> maximises screen real estate.. especially with the launcher set to autohide
<WarriorIng64> Back again, @Snadge. Got the same issue on my laptop with Intel graphics and fixed the issue there in exactly the same way
<WarriorIng64> Anyways, I've filed a bug here in case you or anyone else is interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/963633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963633 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity 5.8: Entire screen stays solid black except the mouse cursor when logged into Unity 3D, but can still "use" the desktop" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<WarriorIng64> I am thinking this is not a graphics issue personally, but it sure will be annoying to anyone who also does the upgrade, I figure. Anyways, leaving for tonight, might come back on tomorrow with a couple minor questions after some sleep. Thanks again!
<snadge> dammit left too quickly :p
<snadge> i'll say it affects me too.. what the hell
<snadge> omg.. im famous, i was mentioned in the bug report ;)
<sandGorgon> does anyone know how I can install gnome-shell 3.2 in 12.04 ? the default version - 3.3.92 - is screwing with my extensions
<st1> can anyone try pageup/pagedown in evince, see if it's smooth scrolling?
<smw> How do you use the hud in unity?
<smw> nm, found it
<brenty> http://tinypic.com/r/14ay4o2/5    my cool desktop
<snadge> anyone else using fglrx 8.960 that just got pushed in precise?
<snadge> version comes up wrong for me
<st1> still no anti-aliasing
<snadge> where
<st1> I meant brenty's screenshot
<brenty> anti-aliasing seems to be working for me :) i changed the setting in fonts to medium hinting and they look better- to me..
<smw> brenty, wth his that.
<smw> brenty, I can't tell what DE it is...
<brenty> kde 4.8.1  im on kubuntu 11.10 with kde backports ppa for 4.8.1
<smw> xool
<smw> ah, now I see it says ubuntu...
<st1> brenty: I don't mean texts, I mean the desktop cube, look at the edges
<brenty> got a circuit board wallpaper and the ghost window and plasma themes
<brenty> new updates fixed the major problems i had like things sticking in task bar. now the laptop is ready for show-off
<brenty> hmm
<brenty> yeah the cube edges and text looks chunky. but when its not rotating the cube it all looks super smooth...
<brenty> seems like i remember changing an opengl setting in desktop effects to make more fast less nice looking
<st1> it always amazes me compiz can do that many crazy effects but no anti aliasing for window corner or curve lines
<brenty> yeah while the window is wobbling around or the cube is rotating things can look a little off or crummy. but when a window is still it looks super
<MCR1> Anyone experiencing mad flickering after the most recent (yesterday's) Compiz update, or is it just me ?
<st1> you've never met this bug then :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/764330
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 764330 in compiz (Ubuntu Oneiric) "[regression] Moving windows lags behind the mouse by 1-2 seconds; appear to freeze when dragging." [High,Fix committed]
<st1> I mean how can it do scale window so smooth, but dragging can stutter...
<MCR1> st1: you should be happy - it says fix committed
<MCR1> I tried disabling all additional plugins - no effect.
<MCR1> I tried changing workaround options, turning all of them on and off - no effect.
<MCR1> I purged xorg edgers PPA (although I am on Intel and it never made problems) - no effect.
<st1> I will be when they release it for oneiric or when I upgrade to  precise
<MCR1> Unity 5.8 now starts again here at least, but with that flickering it is impossible to do anything productive or passive (I could listen to music without problems though :P)
<MCR1> it looks like every redraw anywhere on screen causes Compiz to clear and redraw the whole screen, so if I close everything the flickering will be triggered each second, because of the clock which updates :-/
<MCR1> removing Unity and starting just with Compiz does not make the flicker disappear, so I am quite sure the problem has something to do with the last Compiz update on Precise 12.04.
<st1> what happens when you remove unity on ubuntu now?
<brenty> seems like i remember tinkering with a checkbox in compiz settings that caused the same thing back in ubuntu  9 or 10
<brenty> yuv or something?
<MCR1> st1: I would not recommend the update ;) removing Unity here means starting Compiz without Unity
<MCR1> brenty: yuv ?
<st1> so you log into unity session with no launcher or anything? does windows have any decorator ?
<MCR1> st1: I had to log in without Unity, because 5.6 0ubuntu4 was crashing here - windows have deco then, because of gtk-win-decorator
<MCR1> st1: I also use Docky and Synapse, so no problems to work without Unity (missing the tray then ofc)
<st1> I thought unity is doing decorating now since there's a unity-window-decorator process
<brenty> trying to remember the check box i checked, apply, unchecked, apply  to fix a similar issue with compiz before
<MCR1> not yet here
<MCR1> I would personally like to see Emerald doing the decorations for Ubuntu as default
<MCR1> but I guess that won't happen soon :'(
<st1> yeah, at least emerald can do anti aliased corners
<MCR1> brenty: please do remember, although I am pessimistic about a checkbox fixing my problem
<brenty> you would be surprised. couldnt get folder directory preview to work. toggled checkbox off and on... works now
<MCR1> st1: Emerald can do much more than that, but still it seems to get simply dropped - there is not even a possibility to install it on Precise yet, previous versions of Ubuntu have been supported via Emerald PPAs, but now it does not compile anymore :P
<brenty> http://tinypic.com/r/sysdgm/5
<st1> MCR1: I know, I'm just frustrated to see smooth round corner gets push and push from Canonical and gnome team
<MCR1> I cannot file a compiz bug with "ubuntu-bug compiz" ?
<sandGorgon> is anybody running gnome-shell in 12.04 ? how are u getting your extensions to work ?
<paul123> is there a way to get java apps to automaticly run if i double click them instead of having to first do java -jar filename.jar
<snadge> by java apps you mean minecraft? :p
<Dr_willis> minecraft the new 'second life'
<Dr_willis> :P
<snadge> i start it with a shell script.. unfortunately precise has regressed somewhat with regards to minecraft
<snadge> if you run it under unity.. performance is initially amazing.. but then it slows down over a period of time and becomes choppy.. unity2d, is slower overall.. but more consistent
<snadge> it also crashes upon exit.. the best i can tell is that has something to do with lwjgl, display driver and/or xorg update
<snadge> it works fine in oneiric
<ironhalik> for me, minecraft works ok
<ironhalik> except maybe the crappy nouveau performance
<snadge> what happens when you exit from the menu
<snadge> does it raise an exception?
<snadge> i cant believe nouveau has gotten good enough for people to actually use it
<snadge> sign of the times i guess.. i remember when it was just a joe
<snadge> err joke
<djbenny> morning
<djbenny> just wondering, i updated ubuntu this morning now the unity dash and the menu bar along the top are going crazy
<remoteCTRL> Medjai: i am here
<Medjai> lol same
<Medjai> ok well right now i'm currently on the same laptop with the ubuntu partition
<Medjai> so i'll need to reboot for that
<remoteCTRL> stop
<remoteCTRL> nope you dont?
<Medjai> i dont?
<remoteCTRL> ubuntu partition? what do you mean?
<remoteCTRL> two seperate partitions?
<Medjai> i'm on windows atm
<Medjai> dual boot
<remoteCTRL> oh! in that case you will have to, yepp...
<Medjai> but what does xorg control btw
<remoteCTRL> as said, if you still have the file just delete it, or if you want to be ob the save side rename it
<remoteCTRL> xorg is your graphics server
<Medjai> so by renaming it it will just regenerate it correctly on next boot?
<Medjai> well the config i mean
<djbenny> ive just seen that others have posted in the forums with the same flickering issues
<djbenny> after the round of updates this morning
<Medjai> i don't have a flickering issue
<Medjai> m problem is after i login
<Medjai> all i see is my wallpaper
<Medjai> it will stay there forever
<Medjai> sometimes i'll see the 12.04 LTS splash on the bottom left
<djbenny> did you update this morning?
<Medjai> but it won't go past that
<Medjai> this actually happened last night
<djbenny> or earlier
<djbenny> depending on your time zone i guess
<Medjai> i guess
<Medjai> i'm GMT -5
<Medjai> US Eastern Standard Time
<djbenny> ok... well i think some update has messed some graphics settings up majorly :/
<Medjai> what are people saying on the forum djbenny
<Medjai> has there been a solution?
<djbenny> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1946138
<djbenny> not as far as i can see
<djbenny> though i think there is a launchpad report
<djbenny> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/963093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963093 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Unity 5.8: Flickering and corruption on Unity UI elements" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Medjai> yeah there is
<Medjai> hmm i'm not having any flickering though
<Medjai> i'm going to rename the xorg.conf and see if that solves my issue
<Medjai> i'll be right back guys
<djbenny> welli fixed it by doing unity --reset
<quantumlemur> Medjai, I'm having the same problem you are
<Medjai> Don't seem to have an xorg.conf located in /etc/X11
<Medjai> What's happening to you exactly?
<quantumlemur> after the login screen, all I get is the wallpaper
<remoteCTRL> Medjai: did it do the trick?
<remoteCTRL> Medjai: no xorg.conf?
<Medjai> Nope
<quantumlemur> interestingly enough, though, it first happened not after a reboot, but after the panel, menu, and desktop started flickering and flashing for a minute
<Medjai> I'm in the recovery kernel as root but that shouldn't matter right?
<remoteCTRL> Medjai: too bad... then i am afraid i have to recommend you to stick to the bugreport that djbenny mentioned...
<quantumlemur> Medjai, are you also on intel graphics?
<Medjai> Yep
<remoteCTRL> of course not, the file system hierarchy and it contents stay the same
<quantumlemur> what does unity --reset do?  I don't want to lose my settings if possible
<MCR1> I am experiencing heavy, mad flickering after latest Compiz update here (Intel GMA HD4500 gfx)
<spupuser1> hd4500?
<MCR1> already changed gfx driver, removed Unity - Compiz is the culprint and latest update did it is my guess
<MCR1> spupuser1: yep
<spupuser1> hd4000 and hd2500 are not out yet
<quantumlemur> MCR1, that's what we're talking about.  you were the one that had the same problem as me last time, right?
<Medjai> You're saying it's the compiz package?
<MCR1> spupuser1: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_x4500hd&num=1
<MCR1> quantumlemur: not sure which one ;)
<MCR1> Medjai: just a wild guess after removing the other possibilities ;)
<MCR1> Medjai: I am pretty sure
<quantumlemur> MCR1, I think unity had been removed in an update, or something?  or some updates were released out of order?
<Medjai> Where is the compiz config stored
<Medjai> I'd like to back it up before I remove the package
<MCR1> Medjai: open ccsm to back it up
<snadge>  im running the new unity :D
<snadge> i have no idea whats new though
<Medjai> But technically if I was to use ubuntu 2d to login it shouldnt start compiz up right?
<snadge> correct
<MCR1> quantumlemur: you have to be careful when doing a dist-upgrade that all needed packages have already been released and nothing gets removed
<snadge> ubuntu2d works fine after the update.. a few users have reported having to unity --reset
<snadge> to get unity working after the latest update
<Medjai> Ah ok
<Medjai> So then yes it maybe compiz
<MCR1> unity-2d worx here
<snadge> lol unity2d i meant before.. i've been drinking moonshine
<Medjai> Yep 2d works too
<Medjai> This is retarded I want my wobbly windows lol
<c0rnel> hello all
<snadge> Medjai: its workign for me.. did you try unity --reset ?
<c0rnel> is there a way to set openbox as the default desktop manager in 1204?
<c0rnel> this computer is too slow for unity ....
<Medjai> Snadge does that reset your settings?
<snadge> yeah it does
<c0rnel> ah
<c0rnel> i've just find out how :)
<spupuser1> bsd is better for an old pc
<snadge> you could also try xfce c0rnel.. i know you can just install that, and select it from the login manager
<c0rnel> the selecting was my problem, but i've clicked on the ubuntu icon and there it was :)
<c0rnel> thank you snadge
<c0rnel> hmmm
<c0rnel> no applications menu ....
<c0rnel> spupuser1, thank you, but i don't really understand some concepts there, like partitions
<c0rnel> also, i have no idea if i can add a bsd to the existing ~ 6 linux distros installed
<snadge> broken slow design :p
<c0rnel> apparently x eats a lot of resorces
<snadge> yeah its a turd.. i remember running X on a 486 with 8mb of ram, back in the day
<c0rnel> what's that application that starts at (text) login and says how many updates are available
<c0rnel> yes, maybe even 486 sx with 4mb of ram :)
<c0rnel> slackware 1.0
<snadge> things have changed a tiny bit since then
<c0rnel> just a little bit
<c0rnel> mmm
<c0rnel> it's not that, only the server has it
<zpow> hi
<MCR1> Submitted a bug report now: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/963872
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963872 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Precise 12.04: experiencing mad flickering after the most recent Compiz update to version 0.9.7.2" [Undecided,New]
<zpow> 1396 upgraded, 509 newly installed, 46 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zpow> Need to get 951 MB of archives.
<zpow> 12.04 :-)
<zpow> any reasons to press N?
<MCR1> 46 to remove
<zpow> ur right mayb i should scroll back and see what are those 46
<zpow> skype ubuntu-desktop mysql* nothing _too_ serious
<zpow> OH NO gnome-mahjongg!
<jokerdino> you are upgrading to 12.04 from 11.10, i presume?
<zpow> no 11.04
<zpow> well i dont care everything is backed up and i got a recovery partition
<zpow> pressed Y and here we go
<jokerdino> good luck, let's hope everything goes well.
<zpow> if not mayb i'll help the beta process
<jokerdino> :)
<spacebug-> I just read on omgubuntu about bugs and if the bugs one think of is important enough for this release or if it can wait for 12.10. They will not stop bugfixes for 12.04 just because they will be working on 12.10 will they? I mean there usually comes a 12.04.1 and .2 .3 and .4 also right?
<bazhang> spacebug-, lts typically has point releases, yes
<spacebug-> good
<spacebug-> because from 12.04 and forward I was thinking about only sticking to LTS:es
<arand> Well bugfixes happens continuously, point releases are just when they are stuffed onto a new liveCD right?
<spacebug-> that was my thought also. Just that what was written on that site sounded strange
<spacebug-> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-18/
<jokerdino> when development for 12.10 starts, bug fixes primarily focuses on 12.10, while critical and security bugs will be backported depending on the seriousness of the bugs and the level of difficulty required in backporting.
<spacebug-> ok
<ironhalik> well, 11.04 never got the fix for missing gnome applets ;>
<ironhalik> tfu, 10.04
<arand> omgubuntu isn't always dead on the ball, I've noticed...
<jokerdino> and regarding point releases, arand is pretty accurate.
<spacebug-> the bugs I was thinking of is BAMF related and has HIGH or MEDIUM Importance state
<ironhalik> btw, is anyone else missing the wallpaper-in-lightdm thingy?
<jokerdino> ironhalik: there is a bug that prevents lightdm from showing the current wallpaper if you are using wallpaper slideshow.
<jokerdino> or if you are using an encrypted home folder
<ironhalik> yup, Im encrypted
<ironhalik> well, Im encrypted on my lappy, but not on desktop, where the problem is too
<ironhalik> and no slideshow either
<ironhalik> ill try to move my wallpaper to /usr/share
<jokerdino> hope it works out well.
<arand> spacebug-: Importance matters less than if/if not someone feels like working on them ;)
<spacebug-> yeah seems so ;)
<ironhalik> jokerdino: yup, moving the wallpaper to /usr/share/background with proper permissions fixed the problem
<ironhalik> next, I wonder if you can reenable the lightdm lock screen :)
<jokerdino> nice to know.
<ironhalik> shame it works currently for one user, for one wallpaper :)
<jo-erlend> hah, wow... _extreme_ regressions after todays upgrades! :)
<zpow> don't say that... im updating atm
<jo-erlend> Unity is completely broken. Unity 2D works fine, though.
<jo-erlend> and I haven't tried Unity 2D in a little while, so that's fine. I'll just have to look into what broke later today.
<spupuser1> in unity, i have to spend many clicks to run a simple app
<spacebug-> It works for me
<spupuser1> so i go back to gnome
<jo-erlend> spupuser1, why do you have to do that?
<jo-erlend> spupuser1, Ubuntu uses Gnome by default by the way.
<jokerdino> jo-erlend: unity --replace doesn't fix the UI for you?
<Belial`> alt+f2 still works in the same manor in unity.
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, not even close.
<Belial`> also, pinning apps to the launcher is a one click process from there on out.
<Belial`> so...many clicks, i don't see it.
<aguitel> how manage grub2 ? is possible to install startupmanager ?
<Belial`> meta+a key shows all installed apps.
<jokerdino> oh dear, i don't want to upgrade already.
<Belial`> one click
<jo-erlend> spupuser1, your 15-20 most used applications should require one click. 20-50 should require 2-3 clicks.
<zpow> am i the only 1 still using alt-f2 to run my apps?
<Belial`> i do it sometimes out of habit.
<Belial`> but just hitting the meta key gets the job done too.
<MCR1> CTRL-Space for Synapse here
<spacebug-> the most frequently used I have made keyboard shortcuts to
<jo-erlend> zpow, I very rarely use it, unless the application requires some special params. It requires exact typing, for instance, which makes it very slow to use. I much prefer the home screen.
<jokerdino> jo-erlend:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/963633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963633 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jokerdino> he suggests a workaround.
<jo-erlend> spacebug-, yes, you mean the ten most frequently used? But now, the home screen also displays the most frequently used applications that aren't on your launcher. That's great, I think.
<jo-erlend> jokerdino, I'll capture a video. bbl
<spacebug-> jo-erlend: Well I mean setting short cuts on sytstem settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts -> custom shortcuts
<jo-erlend> oh, ok.
<jo-erlend> spacebug-, ah! That's nice. How long has that been there ?:)
<spacebug-> since like forever hehe
<jo-erlend> I've missed that.
<jokerdino> jo-erlend: it was there all along. :)
<jo-erlend> spacebug-, no, it was removed at some point.
<MCR1> return01
<MCR1> ups
<aguitel> how manage grub2 ? is possible to install startupmanager ?
<spacebug-> I use it to launch a special file in libreoffice and other stuff
<jo-erlend> bbl
<itaylor57> !startupmanager
<itaylor57> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> Package startupmanager does not exist in precise
<bazhang> !bum
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<aguitel> grub-customizer are working under precise?
<jo-erlend> wow. The software center startup speed has improved dramatically! That's nice.
<MCR1> aguitel: yep
<aguitel> MCR1, how install it ?
<aguitel> i get packages have unmet dependencies
<MCR1> aguitel: https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<MCR1> worx here
<aguitel> MCR1, thanks
<jo-erlend> the 2d-launcher doesn't hide when set to auto-hide though.
<jokerdino> and does the alt+tab work for you?
<jokerdino> jo-erlend_: does alt+tab work for you in unity-2d?
<jo-erlend_> jokerdino, alt+tab works. It's the old switcher that we've had for years though.
<jokerdino> unity-2d only uses the old one, the new one is for unity-3d.
<jo-erlend_> right. I know.
<jokerdino> cool.
<jo-erlend_> I thought maybe it's supposed to be a new one in 5.8 :)
<jokerdino> why am i asking is that it doesn't work me in 5.6
<jokerdino> ah, sorry for the confusion.
<jokerdino> i am still upgrading...
<jo-erlend_> oh, ok.
<jo-erlend_> I don't think I've had any issues with that in 5.6
<jokerdino> and well, grats on membership jo-erlend_. didn't get to congratulate you until now.
<jokerdino> while we were discussing this application switcher in unity-2d, http://askubuntu.com/questions/115586/getting-old-gnome-style-alt-tab-switcher-in-ubuntu-12-04
<jokerdino> reboot time, can't promise i will come back.
<jokerdino> ok, i made it back.
<jokerdino> unity-3d is ugly.
<jokerdino> and alt+tab doesn't work in unity-2d
<Daekdroom> unity-3d isn't ugly.
<Daekdroom> Compared to unity-2d's cartoonish feel, that is.
<jokerdino> Daekdroom: it is ugly, dear. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/963633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963633 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jo-erlend_> jokerdino, thanks :)
<jo-erlend_> Daekdroom, I'm uploading a video... Then you can see how ugly Unity 3D is :>
<jo-erlend_> «Looks like the holodeck matrix is breaking down!» as they would say in Star Trek :)
<jokerdino> haha
<FernandoMiguel> since when don't we support android usb internet sharing?
<FernandoMiguel> it was working at least in January
<FernandoMiguel> I used it back then
<jo-erlend_> damn. It's 200MB. I'll have to fix that. But pitivi is broken, so I'll have to find something else.
<jo-erlend_> what other good choices are there?
<jokerdino> for video editing?
<jokerdino> novacut, openshot
<jo-erlend_> ah! I forgot about openshot. I haven't looked at novacut yet.
<jo-erlend_> novacut isn't in the repos either. I'll wait until then.
<jokerdino> it is in active development.
<zpow> ok 12.04 works
<zpow> after a few tweaks im using it now and everything seems to work except my bluetooth mouse
<zpow> any tips?
<spupuser1> wait for the retail version?
<zpow> isnt that at the end of april?
<zpow> im not going to be using the touchpad till then
<spupuser1> they should work harder
<zpow> how do i configure BT devices in 12.04?
<zpow> it shows my mouse isnt paired
<zpow> works now
<spupuser1> you can use a live ufd to bt. and everything is in the ram
<spupuser1> it's much faster than a pathetic ubuntu install
<zpow> i dunno i never installed ubuntu
<zpow> it came preinstalled with the laptop and i just changed sources.list and upgraded
<zpow> which failed completely
<spupuser1> what do you like? mint or fedora or suse?
<zpow> is debian an option?
<zpow> or gentoo?
<spupuser1> yes
<spupuser1> i have tried debian live in a vm
<zpow> centos and rhel enterprise are good for servers too
<spupuser1> it's fast and it can play with youtube by default
<spupuser1> the best part is.... it's gnash -- open source
<spupuser1> i dislike redhat
<zpow> linux is linux
<zpow> i dont care what pkg manager it uses
<spupuser1> it did bad things on my people
<spupuser1> redhat = on my blacklist
<zpow> i got an interview at redhat tommorow... im almost sure im gonna skip it
<zpow> they want me to write python :-)
<zpow> anyway everything works, laterz
<Daekdroom> How do I use ubuntu-bug against a PID?
<spupuser1> all local linux users boycott redhat
<jokerdino> retail version?
<Daekdroom> 'ubuntu-bug 2294' returns an error message for me.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2294 in Baz (deprecated) ""baz mv" should move conflict markers, too." [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2294
<thomas001> Hello, i run the latest update of 12.04, but my sound card is not visible in sound controls, though it is recognized by alsa..what may be wrong here? It did work in 11.10
<spupuser1> let me guess... you are using a levono computer?
<thomas001> no, using a desktop pc
<thomas001> and sorry i was not precise, the sound card is visible, but only S/PDIF output, not analog out
<spupuser1> you can open a console and run alsamixer
<spupuser1> maybe you can get some clues
<thomas001> hmm, in alsamixer the card is selectable and volume controls are available
<spupuser1> is there any strange thing?
<spupuser1> is pcm ok?
<thomas001> what do you mean?
<spupuser1> what sound chip do you have?
<spupuser1> realtek?
<thomas001> alsamixer says AV200, it's a xonar dx card
<spupuser1> ...
<spupuser1> i don't buy asus...
<spupuser1> maybe you should go back to 10.10 then lsmod
<spupuser1> then modprobe in 12.04
<thomas001> so you would say the problem is alsa related and not say..pulseaudio?
<spupuser1> pulseaudio is the top
<spupuser1> you should troubleshooting from the bottom
<spupuser1> kernel module -> alsa -> pulseaudio
<spupuser1> i have made a gold pulseaudio config file for my ubuntu
<spupuser1> hahaha
<thomas001> when i point aplay to the right pcm device i get sound from the card
<thomas001> so seems like alsa is not the problem?
<spupuser1> is there a /dev/dsp something in the /dev directory?
<thomas001> dsp ist good old OSS, isn't it?
<spupuser1> my ubuntu can use both
<spupuser1> alsa and oss
<spupuser1> do you see and audio chip info in dmesg?
<spupuser1> s/and/any
<thomas001> i see the info in /proc/asound/cards
<thomas001> and i have a bunch of device nodes in /dev/snd/
<spupuser1> there are many apps for monitoring pulseaudio, they are in the package manager
<thomas001> can you name one?
<spupuser1> i forgot
<spupuser1> i am not on ubuntu now
<spupuser1> i used to installed them
<spupuser1> install
<astraljava> Daekdroom: Do you have that PID actually in the process listing? If yes, then is that process owned by your user?
<thomas001> i think i will open a bug report for this, thanks for your help spupuser1
<spupuser1> you are welcome
<Daekdroom> astraljava, yes and yes
<astraljava> Daekdroom: What's the error, then?
<Daekdroom> astraljava, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/898015/
<astraljava> Daekdroom: My google-fu seems to suggest this being a problem where the executable in question has been removed, possibly due to a package upgrade or similar. Can you identify this as a reason for it?
<Daekdroom> Which executable?
<Daekdroom> apport-gtk?
<astraljava> Daekdroom: The one for the PID in question.
<Daekdroom> Well. I've tried to do this bug report for two days or so.
<OneFix> My keyboard and mouse stop working when X11 is running.  The keyboard works in grub and on the inital boot
<OneFix> Any suggestions for how to fix?
<astraljava> Daekdroom: What executable is the PID for? If you look into your dpkg logs, maybe there's been an update to the package that provides it? Two days is an eternity for a devel release. :)
<Daekdroom> astraljava, unity-music-daemon
<Daekdroom> part of unity-lens-music package.
<Daekdroom> I want to report a memory leak, so I think I should do it against the process.
<astraljava> Daekdroom: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/precise-changes/2012-March/013253.html seems to say there was an update just yesterday.
<Daekdroom> But the executable is still at /usr/lib/unity-lens-music/unity-music-daemon
<astraljava> Daekdroom: Yes, but not the same one that originated that PID.
<astraljava> Daekdroom: You could head over to #ubuntu-bug and ask about reporting memory leak bugs, and whether they'd need to be collected from the specific PID. I'm not sure whether that's required.
<Daekdroom> Kk. Will do that later. I'm currently late for something.
<MCR1> Hey astraljava :)
<astraljava> MCR1: o/
<OneFix> I can say that I tried performing the upgrade over ssh...which I realize now was probably a mistake :)
<MCR1> astraljava: we need you testing ufo:ai 2.4 - we branched already :)
<astraljava> MCR1: Yeah, I haven't been around the machine on which I can test properly, hence I haven't been on the channel either.
<astraljava> MCR1: But when I have more time on that comp, I'll test again and join ya guys. :)
<astraljava> OneFix: Yeah, there's a chance you can't reconnect if something falls to pieces.
<OneFix> Well, I was able to reconnect. but apt-get told me that dpkg was locked, so I performed a reboot...as it sits, everything works except for the keyboard and mouse in X11 now...actually, it all stops working (ctrl+alt+f1) stops working too
<trippeh> Hmm. For some reason the unity dash has become super slow.
<trippeh> Like 1fps.
<trippeh> On a hexacore intel gulftown
<cryptotheslow> trippeh - is it flickering and behaving otherwise weirdly for you?
<trippeh> Not really.
<cryptotheslow> OK. Just thought you might have hit this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/963093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963093 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Unity 5.8: Flickering and corruption on Unity UI elements" [Critical,Confirmed]
<trippeh> task switcher and app switcher is still reasonably fast
<trippeh> Its just the dash
<trippeh> Not sure if its anything new, havn't run unity on this computer for a while.
<astraljava> OneFix: I don't see how those are due to running the update over ssh, though.
<OneFix> astraljava: Yea, me neither.
<Bluefoxicy> did somebody decide to eliminate the maximize and minimize buttons snow
<Fyodorovna> Bluefoxicy, in gnome 3?
<Bluefoxicy> yeah
<Fyodorovna> Bluefoxicy, install gnome tweak in the shell tab is a button arrangement.
<jtaylor> hurray the fglrx video issue has been fixed :D finally I can change to precise full time
<Xunil> btw: is it possible for you guys to install wine (12.04, 64bit) or do you as well get the gettext-conflict-problem?
<Bluefoxicy> better.
<Fyodorovna> Bluefoxicy, gnome tweak will show as advanced settings in the menu.
<Bluefoxicy> "Bluefoxicy, gnome tweak will show as advanced settings in the menu."
<Bluefoxicy>   -- Oscar Wilde
<JontheEchidna> "The thing about quotes on the internet,is that they are hard to verify."
<JontheEchidna> -- Benjamin Franklin
<Bluefoxicy> hehe
<trippeh> Hohum, its slow even when setting the dash blur to no blur.
<trippeh> OpenGL is otherwise fast too.
<trippeh> And now its suddenly beeing fast again! wtf
<trippeh> I did clear the opened files history, not sure if that did it.
<Belial`> is there a reason why i'm not being notified of updates? i usually have to check manually to see if any are available?
<Belial`> minus the question mark on the end there.
<jswagner> how often are you expecting to be notified of updates?
<Belial`> well, there's probably about 20+ a day for the last few days..
<Belial`> so i figured sooner or later.
<Belial`> i haven't been notified at all is what i'm saying.
<jswagner> both my server (in the motd) and desktop ('updates available' in the me menu, or whatever it's called) do a fair job of letting me know that updates are available, as long as they have been up and running
<jswagner> it seems they check by themselves at least once a day
<Belial`> ah. ok. so there isn't an actual libnotify message or maybe even a change in color in an icon to alert of updates?
<Belial`> you have to click the me menu?
<jswagner> to be honest, i'm pretty anal about applying the updates after i start up
<jswagner> i believe the update manager window will open or popunder by itself when new updates are available, so it will appear in your unity menu
<ironhalik> actually, I have yet to see an update prompt from the manager
<ironhalik> but then, I usually do a manual update via terminal
<ironhalik> at least once a day
<jswagner> pretty sure if I boot the machine and don't immediately do and install all my updates, the update manager will just open by itself to let me know packages are ready to be installed.
<jswagner> go and install*
<jswagner> well, I filed a bug against mdadm regarding the /dev/md0 and /dev/md127 muckery from last night
<jswagner> i reinstalled Ubuntu and used the guided partitioning to mount the array, and after installation, the array was assembled at /dev/md0, as I would expect it
<jswagner> I'm not sure if it has something to do with mdadm or with init or something else entirely, but hopefully someone who knows more than me will redirect it as necessary
<jswagner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/964052
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964052 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "mdadm: created as /dev/md0, becomes /dev/md127 after reboot." [Undecided,New]
<penguin42> 127 is a very round number
<jswagner> it is actually
<kpow> hey
<penguin42> that's why I said it
<kpow> upgraded 11.04 to 12.04 today, didnt go so smooth but eventually i got 12.04 works on dell v131
<kpow> the only problem is that 3.2 takes alot more battery than 2.6
<jswagner> i'm not terribly surprised to see it, but it is unexpected after i successfully created the array as /dev/md0
<penguin42> jswagner: yeh, it's curious
<penguin42> jswagner: 127 almost feels like it's on purpose
<jswagner> it reproduced for me three times on three different installations, i'm calling it a bug.
<jswagner> :)
<penguin42> jswagner: I'd agree
<jswagner> now that i have my array set up i can go ahead and complete the rest of my guide.
<jswagner> hitting bugs sure does make writing documentation difficult
<penguin42> jswagner: Is that the only raid you have?
<jswagner> no, i have another, but it's in production
<Daekdroom> How fair would it be to file a bug asking for a process to spend less RAM?
<Daekdroom> I think unity-music-daemon using 59MiB is a bit outrageous.
<Daekdroom> But I'm not sure whether that qualifies as a memory leak.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Does it keep going up or stick there?
<Daekdroom> It sticks there.
<penguin42> Daekdroom: So justify why it's too much (I probably agree...)
<Daekdroom> Some full programs don't need that much. unity-music-daemon is part of a lens functionality.
<penguin42> jswagner: You say that the mdadm.conf.txt included includes some changes - do you know what the automatically generated was like?
<Daekdroom> But I think it'd qualify for 'wishlist', so I'll fille it.
<Daekdroom> *file
<jswagner> penguin42: yes
<penguin42> Daekdroom: Nod; if you can figure out what the heck is using that RAM it would be better
<penguin42> jswagner: Can you include an unmodified one in that bug?
<davidcalle> Daekdroom, about unity-music-daemon, are you using rbox or banshee?
<Daekdroom> davidcalle, rhythmbox
<Daekdroom> banshee is uninstalled
<davidcalle> Daekdroom, how many tracks in your music library (roughly)?
<Daekdroom> davidcalle, 4500
<penguin42> jswagner: I also thought there was something in mdadm to dump the raid-superblock on drives, that might have something usefuul on it? (again from the point when it still mounts as 127)
<jo-erlend_> <Belial`> is there a reason why i'm not being notified of updates? <-- The default is to  check for updates daily, display normal updates once a week and immediately show security updates. You can change that in Software Center > Edit > Sources > Updates.
<ssfdre38> is beta 2 out or no?
<davidcalle> Daekdroom, ok. Rbox doesn't have a db for music, just a xml file it stores in its own memory when it opens, so we  must keep a lot of stuff in memory to have the music lens functionnality when rbox is closed. The Rbox scope has arrived quite late this cycle, so there is lot of room for improvements until the release.
<davidcalle> Daekdroom, I hope it will be lighter in a few weeks.
<Daekdroom> davidcalle, so it's still being worked on?
<davidcalle> ssfdre38, nope, march 29.
<davidcalle> Daekdroom, yes.
<ssfdre38> hum cause the wiki is saying that its Beta2 now
<penguin42> Daekdroom: How big is your music collection?
<Daekdroom> penguin42, like I said earlier, almost 4500 tracks.
<jo-erlend_> ssfdre38, url?
<ssfdre38> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview
<davidcalle> ssfdre38, it's Beta 2 "freeze", it means that the archive is frozen, no new features, just big bug fixes and stability before beta 2 is released.
<jo-erlend_> ssfdre38, ah, no, you're looking at the week number.
<Belial`> do you guys suggest reinstalling the final release once it's out, or just updating out of beta?
<davidcalle> ssfdre38, this page is a work in progress.
<jo-erlend_> Belial`, if you keep upgrading, you'll have the final product.
<Belial`> jo-erlend_, right. i just wasn't sure if it's proper to just format and reinstall the final product. or is that just an ocd thing? haha
<jo-erlend_> davidcalle, Beta 2 is released in Week 24. Today is the 24th. Easy to get it wrong.
<davidcalle> jo-erlend_, indeed :)
<jo-erlend_> Belial`, hehe. I usually do a fresh install after release, though I know it's not necessary. I like the feeling of going through the process  :)
<Belial`> jo-erlend_, yeah, i think i might do the same.
<jo-erlend_> sort of like a can of "new car" smell. :)
<ssfdre38> well do you know why http://images.ssfdre38.com/?v=7pEPR.png keeps on happening and im using a dual screen setup
<jswagner> I'm always afraid that some apps have their own 'upgrade' paths that fallback on previous settings rather than applying new defaults.  So, even though I'm running the "final" binaries, I'm afraid I have outdated configurations or defaults applied.  So I typically do a clean install.  Am I being irrational?
<penguin42> jswagner: No, it sometimes happens
<penguin42> jswagner: It's rare between beta and release though
<OneFix> more info on my keyboard and mouse problem ... looks like booting into recovery mode works, but how do I "fix" X11???
<jswagner> this dev cycle has been considerably less..chaotic than the last  :)
<ssfdre38> is the package import to apt frozen?
<arand> Is /tmp on tmpfs by default in 12.04 by the way?
<katsrc> hey, whats the minimal system requirement for Ubuntu Pangolin?
<_d4vid> how stable is 12.04?
<_d4vid> is ready to use?
<Daekdroom> It depends on what you need to use it for.
<ssfdre38> its really stable just a lot of updates
<katsrc> Daekdroom: like the base install
<katsrc> the users Canonical are targeting
<Daekdroom> katsrc, That wasn't directed at you
<Daekdroom> I don't think there's any requirement published specific for Pangolin, but they shouldn't be much different than Oneiric's
<Daekdroom> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<SA-PM11> how do i switch between workspaces?  control alt arrow key doesnt work
<Daekdroom> SA-PM11, Try Super + ALT + Arrow Key
<SA-PM11> super?
<arand> Isn't it super+shift?
<Daekdroom> 'Windows' logo
<Daekdroom> Super Shift was for moving windows, iirc
<arand> Not iirc :)
<Daekdroom> But they changed it back to CRTL + ALT + Arrow, so it depends on when you last reset the configurations/installed.
<arand> But it might've been changed around again
<katsrc> Daekdroom: i guess the only way to determine it is to try it out
<SA-PM11> doesnt work for me.  im running the beta.  does that work for anyone here?
<Daekdroom> arand, I'm pretty sure that Super + Shift was for moving windows because people complained how awkward it was.
<Daekdroom> and then something else for changing workspaces.
<arand> Ah, ok
<SA-PM11> it was control + alt + arrow key for a long time!
<Daekdroom> SA-PM11, then they changed it, and then they changed it back to CRTL + ALT
<SA-PM11> do i have to remove all of my old unity configurations then?
<SA-PM11> i haven't made any changes
<arand> Likely just run an upgrade..
<Daekdroom> 'unity --reset' should give you all the (current) Unity defaults.
<arand> maybe nuke the settings as per above, though I don't think it should be necessary
<Daekdroom> Updates don't necessarily affect pre-existing configuration.
<Daekdroom> (I think it's up to the packager)
<jswagner> is anyone else missing aptitude on their Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop?
<valdur55> jswagner, use:  sudo apt-get install aptitude   on terminal :)
<spacebug-> jswagner: it is not installed by default in 11.10, 12.04.. maybe not 11.04 either
<jswagner> wow.  but it's present on server?  strange choice
<jswagner> OK, thanks
<ssfdre38> hey do you think on this version that php5-ftp would be added
<zzecool> It seems that only empathy  telepathy  etc is holding me back from the update
<zzecool> is it normal or they are just late dependencies on the way ??
<zzecool> anyone knows?
<spacebug-> could be.. has been like that for me a few times when updating 12.04 packages
<zzecool> yeah i know
<zzecool> i was wondering if there is normal , like there is something that will take over telepathy
<zzecool> but it looks like another dependency problem :)
<spacebug-> ;)
<zzecool> actually it looks like thay have dropped telepathy-butterfly from support  :o
<zzecool> let me check
<Daekdroom> zzecool, spacebug-, some packages are being dropped in favor of others.
<Daekdroom> a dist-upgrade might fix it
<zzecool> Daekdroom:  i just noticed that
<spacebug-> ah ok
<zzecool> because telepathy-butterfly lost the ubuntu star on the synaptic
<zzecool> so it looks like they are replaced
<zzecool> ok i continue with the update :)
<Whiskey`Wonka> yofel:
<yofel> Whiskey`Wonka: can you pastebin the full term.log?
<Whiskey`Wonka> yup i can likely figure how to do that
<yofel> !paste | Whiskey`Wonka
<ubottu> Whiskey`Wonka: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Whiskey`Wonka> mm 4K lines in the log
<Whiskey`Wonka> are you sure you want the entire thing
<yofel> yes
<Whiskey`Wonka> k
<Whiskey`Wonka> mm does pastebinit require a user/password ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> just slow
<Whiskey`Wonka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/898399/
<Whiskey`Wonka> yofel: ^
<yofel> Whiskey`Wonka: that looks fine, so what does apt complain about?
<Whiskey`Wonka> i haven ot used apt at all on this install, 100% muon
<yofel> well, the error came from apt - does it work fine now?
<Whiskey`Wonka> muon says 'package system is broken'
<Whiskey`Wonka> no, muon still borks if i try to do what i was trying
<yofel> can you run 'sudo apt-get install -f' in a terminal and pastebin what it tries to do?
<yofel> without saying yes
<Whiskey`Wonka> affirmitive
<Whiskey`Wonka> it did nothing
<yofel> o.O
<Whiskey`Wonka> it read the packages, fixed nothing
<Whiskey`Wonka> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 37 not upgraded.
<yofel> k, back to jt
<yofel> Whiskey`Wonka: just to make sure, muon still errors out?
<Whiskey`Wonka> yofel: nope that time doing a reinstall on plasma-network-manager it did not error
<yofel> and now?
<Whiskey`Wonka> that was 'now'
<yofel> then I'm clueless
<Whiskey`Wonka> i wonder if it will do it again if i uninstall it then do it again
<Whiskey`Wonka> mm what is the difference between plasma-widget-networkmanagment and plasma-widget-networkmanagement(i386)
<yofel> first is your architecure, other is for 32bit
<Whiskey`Wonka> then my brain hasnt totaly failed me
<Whiskey`Wonka> why would i be allowed to see the 32bit one when its not for my arch ?
<astraljava> Whiskey`Wonka: Foreign arch for multi-arch setup?
<Whiskey`Wonka> ah right, network manager is ... not working right. trying to add a wpa wireless network and it says 'there is no agent ot handle the request' and clears the wpa password
<Whiskey`Wonka> astraljava: ahh
<jo-erlend> heh... I maximized the dash with Unity 2D, then restored it. Afterwards, it kept covering the entire screen, so I couldn't see anything. :)
<jo-erlend> can someone see if they can reproduce that?
<jussi> Hrm, Ive got lots of tearing happening on precise/unity 3d. HW is an intel card, any idea on what could be causing this?
<jussi> and Im talking serious tearign and flickering
<cryptotheslow> jussi, does it seem to match this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/963093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963093 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Unity 5.8: Flickering and corruption on Unity UI elements" [Critical,Confirmed]
<jussi> cryptotheslow: it appears so, yes - though mine is much worse than his screencast
<jussi> in anycase, sleep time.
<cryptotheslow> mine was too  unity --reset sorted it out
<glosoli> good evening folks
<aguitel> how upgrade 11.10 to 12.04 frm command line ?
<cryptotheslow> aguitel,  do-release-upgrade
<aguitel> cryptotheslow, it say:Checking for a new ubuntu release
<aguitel> No new release found
<aguitel> cryptotheslow, i am in kubuntu 11.10
<cryptotheslow> aguitel,  do-release-upgrade "proposed" repositories in your sources first.
<cryptotheslow> oops
<cryptotheslow> I meant to say perhaps you need to enable proposed before do-release-upgrade will find the beta.
<aguitel> ok
<jbicha> you need to do do-release-upgrade -d
<yofel> aguitel: install update-manager-kde and run 'sudo kubuntu-devel-release-upgrade'
<yofel> although do-release-upgrade -d works too
<aguitel> yofel, i am doing this ,thanks
<yofel> hm, the kubuntu one without sudo
<aguitel> ubuntu 12.04 are based in debian testing ?
<yofel> aguitel: mostly yes
<aguitel> thanks
<scar3crow> anyone recommend a good guide to setting up myth tv?
<captainfoobar> is anyone else experiencing a broken desktop since the latest update? unity only loads if i log in the second time, and then it flickers whenever i perform an action
<yofel> captainfoobar: sounds like bug 963093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963093 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Unity 5.8: Flickering and corruption on Unity UI elements" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963093
<captainfoobar> yofel, thanks!
<captainfoobar> yofel, the date matches also
<cryptotheslow> captainfoobar,  unity --reset  clears it up for some.
<captainfoobar> cryptotheslow, ok, i'll try that
<ratcheer> How do you stop lightdm? I went to a text console and "sudo service lightdm stop", but it never goes to status stopped, it remains stop/waiting.
<ionte> hi. just did an update, rebooted, and i get a busybox prompt. i have two sata disks (no raid), and the one with the root partition does not show in /dev/. however, its found by bios, grub and when booting from a live cd. any ideas?
<mirko1> hi! two questions: a) As a Ubuntu/Linux online supporter, I sooner or later have to get familar with the Gnome3 gnome-shell/Unity stuff (I actually don't want to, sigh and grump). Since both need 3D acceleration, I can't just run it in VBox. Any hints from people in a similar situations?
<mirko1> And b) I'm on 10.04, what happens to my Gnome2 desktop if would to a dist-upgrade?
<yofel> ratcheer: stop/waiting is stopped
<Daekdroom> mirko1, b) I don't think it's yet possible to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, but after release, your GNOME 2 desktop will still be available through gnome-fallback-session package. However, you might lose your customization to the panel, and some applets won't work anymore.
<ratcheer> Ok, thanks yofel . That is kind of confusing.
<ActionParsnip> mirko1: you can use Unity2D and it doesn't require 3D accelleration
<mirko1> Daekdroom: thanks. won't do an upgrade then. is there no way to run both (Gnome3/Unity and Gnome2) in parallel? hard-core geek tricks are would be ok.
<ActionParsnip> mirko1: you would run either gnome3 or gnome2, you wiouldn't have both if I'm thinking this right
<Daekdroom> mirko1, Gnome Classic session is meant to look like GNOME2, but is still a GNOME 3 install.
<Daekdroom> and I haven't read of any way to install them side by side.
<mirko1> ActionParsnip: thanks, will U2D be feature-equivalent to U3D (except fom the effects of cours)?
<ActionParsnip> mirko1: its the same pretty much, just no 3D fluff (or compiz to ruin things)
<Daekdroom> Feature-wise? Yes.
<mirko1> ok, thanks, will vboxing this all then (found some tips to run unity3  in vbox
#ubuntu+1 2012-03-25
<aguitel> any tips in the upgrade process from 11.10 to 12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: personally I'd clean install so the LTS install doesn't have all the old release fluff in it
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, ok
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, are you using gnome ,or kde?
<aguitel> i am in kde right now
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: I switch between gnome+unity and LXDE
<bjsnider> it is possible to get rid of the old fluff
<jswagner> bjsnider: delete and re-create your home folder?
<jswagner> the new configs created would adhere to the current system defaults
<bjsnider> no
<bjsnider> that is highly extreme
<jswagner> less extreme than reinstalling, which we the other option we discussed.
<bjsnider> i was referring to doing autoremoves, ppa-purges, and searches for local packages
<jswagner> it sounds like you already know what your options are, then.
<jswagner> however, that wasn't the 'fluff' we were referring to in our earlier discussion
<bjsnider> we who?
<jswagner> scroll up and review
<bjsnider> i didn't see your current alias
<ssfdre38> hey does anyone know if there is a apt-get for php5-ftp function to be enable or do i have to build it from source?
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: are you using Precise?
<ssfdre38> yes on my tower
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: then why ask in #ubuntu when Precise is only supported here til release day?
<ssfdre38> cause im wondering for both 11.10 for my server and laptop and 12.04 for my tower
<ssfdre38> so i thought i might ask in both channels for both os
<LetterRip> hi all - I'm running the upcomming ubuntu - my wireless card has disappeared - this particular hardware has a known IRQ conflict between the wireless and the nvidia card
<LetterRip> xt5000t
<LetterRip> in the previous version of ubuntu - sometimes the card would usually show up
<LetterRip> however since i've installed the beta it never appears
<LetterRip> actually in the previous version usually the card would show up
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: does it show in dmesg anywhere?
<LetterRip> ActionParsnip: how do i check?
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: is the system a laptop or a desktop? Does it have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: dmesg | less       and read...
<LetterRip> laptop - everex xt5000t
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: use cursor down to scroll
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: why did you not mention the model, or the fact it was a laptop til just now?
<LetterRip> i said xt5000t
<LetterRip> for some reason didn't occure to me that desktops now have wireless
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: that could be anything.
<LetterRip> so it wouldn't be obvious that it was a laptop
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network     do you see the wireless chip?
<LetterRip> just a sec still scrolling dmesg
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: according to my searching its a AR5001 but the lshw command will show what it is in your system
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: do you have a switch to enable/disable wifi?
<LetterRip> yes there is a switch to enable disable
<LetterRip> but it is enabled
<LetterRip> the command sudo lshw -C network - PCI (sysfs)
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: it may take a while to run
<LetterRip> but other stuff appears on the same line
<LetterRip> but is over written
<LetterRip> ah nevermind
<LetterRip> it finished
<LetterRip> just a sec
<ActionParsnip> LetterRip: what is the product line for the system?
<ActionParsnip> sorry, wireless adapter
<LetterRip> here is the output
<LetterRip> http://www.pasteall.org/30352
<LetterRip> it doesn't show my internal card it looks like
<LetterRip> which you are right is ar5001
<kpow> hello
<kpow> any1 knows why ubuntu 12.04 takes 30% more battery than 11.04?
<kpow> the nice guys at #kernel blamed the bloatware
<ActionParsnip> kpow: try a lighter DE, it will use less power
<ActionParsnip> kpow: using lighter apps will use less power too, using Unity2D will make the system use less power, or if you use LXDE, the default WM will be openbox which is very light
<kpow> im using unity2d
<kpow> and same apps compared to my 11.04 installation, and still the laptop is draining 30% more power than in 11.04
<ActionParsnip> kpow: are there any bugs reported?
<kpow> dunno
<kpow> im pretty sure dell knows that
<kpow> its pretty easy to find out
<ActionParsnip> kpow: bugs reported with ubuntu, not dell
<kpow> but google knows... google knows everything...
<kpow> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/linux-kernel-power-issue-fix.html
<kpow> its not ubuntu, its a kernel bug which isnt fixed in 3.2
<kpow> there
<kpow> there's a workaround though
<caf4926> in beta1 the installer just gets stuck a 'copying files'
<caf4926> is this a known issue
<ActionParsnip> caf4926: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ActionParsnip> caf4926: are you installing from CD or USB?
<caf4926> ActionParsnip: LOL yes
<caf4926> ActionParsnip: usb
<ActionParsnip> caf4926: did you opt to install updates from the web?
<caf4926> ActionParsnip: no
<caf4926> ActionParsnip: actually I tried the latest live too and it had the same issue
<caf4926> ActionParsnip: so I'm thinking it might be my netbook
<caf4926> ActionParsnip: but I just wiped 11.10 away, which was all good
<ActionParsnip> caf4926: could try the alternate ISO, or the minimal
<ActionParsnip> caf4926: you could press CTRL+ALT+F1 and see what process is running with the packages
<ActionParsnip> caf4926: you may want to check ram and drive health
<ActionParsnip> caf4926: my Precise install took 2 goes tbh, worked the second time
<caf4926> ActionParsnip: OK
<caf4926> ActionParsnip: thanks for the advices
<kpow> oh crap it seems i need to compile a custom kernel
<kpow> the power consumption bug is fixed in 3.2.5 but currently my 12.04 system runs 3.2.0-20
<kpow> btw there is a bug in launchpad/ubuntu about this, its an old issues and its said to be fixed in status, yet comments leave it unclear if its fixed or not, and appearently its not fixed on my dell v131
<ssfdre38> you do know that ubuntu's 3.2.0-20 is just v3.2.12 o the kernel
<ssfdre38> on the kernel*
<kpow> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Fix released]
<kpow> :-)
<kpow> well it isnt fixed on my system, i will try the workaround (aspm=force)
<kpow> power consumption up from 1200mA to around 1600mA
<ssfdre38> did you upgrade your system?
<kpow> yes from 11.04 to 12.04
<ssfdre38> i not talking about versions im talking about system upgrade
<kpow> its a laptop, pretty new, only change was OS version (apt-get dist-upgrade)
<ssfdre38> do sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<kpow> don't tell me to sudo, im root to the bone!
<kpow> :-)
<ssfdre38> most are not so that is why i just do sudo first
<kpow> yea well they do disallow root login in many distributions lately...
<kpow> i already got used to do sudo su as soon as i login
<ssfdre38> well there is a root term on ubuntub in /usr/share/applications
<ActionParsnip> or you can make one :)
<ActionParsnip> kpow: if you leapfrogged Oneiric then you will get issues
<ActionParsnip> kpow: sudo -i    is advised, it will use your user's config and settings. sudo su    will use roots
<kpow> ActionParsnip, right now everything works, i had to fix some conflicts and some inexisting directories, and had an issue with some certificates not updating into the java/cacerts file, but thats it
<ActionParsnip> kpow: but did you upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 first, then to 12.04?
<kpow> nope
<kpow> 11.04 -> 12.04 with a prayer and a keyboard
<ActionParsnip> kpow: then your OS will havea lot of issues, leapfrogging releases is not advised at all
<ActionParsnip> kpow: personally I'd reinstall
<kpow> why it works and i was never afraid of packaging issues
<ActionParsnip> kpow: i bet it bites you later
<kpow> hehe
<kpow> while ($ubuntu ~~ /works/) { use ubuntu } else { use debian }
<kpow> is that how im supposed to use smartmatching in perl? never did b4
<kpow> while ($ubuntu ~~ /works/) { use ubuntu } else { use debian }
<kpow> any1 knows what i need to do to enable hibernation on 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> kpow: depends on the make and model
<kpow> ok thanks
<scarleo> Hello, yesterday Unity 3D broke completely for me, won't start most of the time but when it does everything is flickering and jumping around, like launcher, panel etc. And there is a huge constant shadow below panel.
<scarleo> Unity 2D is working just fine.
<kpow> umm, can any1 tell me why acroread has 250 dependencies i don't have on my system?
<kpow> i just tried apt-get install acroread cuz the default e-book viewer in 12.04 doesn't work for some reason
<kpow> i need to install 250 new packages
<kpow> ahh i got it...
<kpow> its 32bit, with dependencies on 250 packages i have in 64bit but it needs them in 32bit
<beata> I see that wiican has been removed according to launchpad. I'm interested in learning why, also in figuring out how to map a wiimote to custom keybindings. I had been using it as a remote control for pithos.
<Jordan_U> After a recent upgrade, any time I open a new terminal I get the error "*** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'" and features like history via the up arrow (and probably others) are missing.
<graingert> my clock hasn't gone forward
<graingert> on ubuntu
<graingert> (+1)
<graingert> and now I can't SSL
<graingert> The OCSP response is not yet valid (contains a date in the future).
<graingert> !ticker
<c3sso> can somebody tell me in which package the file-open file-save dialog is?
<ironhalik> c3sso: I would guess its nautilus
<ironhalik> but its a guess :>
<snadge> hmm.. wobble windows is broken in the latest unity ;)
<snadge> open firefox.. and it kinda wobbles as it usually does.. then bends and freezes
<snadge> then doesnt maximise properly.. until you click on the title and it bounces to full screen
<ironhalik> you should file a bug with 'ubuntu-bug compiz'
<guest-yb8IIV> hello
<ozpy> I ran an update on Ubuntu 12.04 and now can only access as guess... When accessing as main user the menus don't come out
<ironhalik> ozpy: check if you still have the ubuntu-desktop package installed
<ozpy> how to do that?
<ironhalik> in terminal, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ozpy> When I'm on as main user I can't get anything to work... I just see the wall paper
<ozpy> I have to pull out the battery to restart it
<ironhalik> you can do it by pressing ctrl + alt + f2
<ironhalik> and logging in
<ironhalik> it will switch to tty
<DanC> I'm trying to set up my HL5250DN printer in Ubuntu 12.04; Ubuntu automagically detected and configured it, but incorrectly. How can I supply my own .ppd file?
 * DanC used the cups web interface
<jelmer> DanC: there should be an option for you to upload it
<ozpy> Hi... I ran an update on Ubuntu 12.04 and now I can't get the menu to work. I only see the wallpaper. I need to pull out the battery to restart it... I can only run it as guess mode
<ozpy> I'm on guess mode right now because main user does not work
<ozpy> Somebody was helping me before but my system got in trouble
<ozpy> hello?
<Daekdroom> ozpy, log in your other account (use the user switcher so you can leave this chat on), press CRTL + ALT + F2, log it in there too, run 'unity --reset'. And to go back to your main session, press CRTL + ALT + F3-8 until you find it.
<MrChrisDruif> !patience | ozpy
<ubottu> ozpy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Daekdroom> You're not the first person to have this problem since the Unity 5.8 update.
<ozpy> Daekdroom: thanks... let me see one sec
<MrChrisDruif> Daekdroom; I guess it would be CTRL + ALT + F7
<Daekdroom> MrChrisDruif, I think that's where his guest account currently is.
<MrChrisDruif> His main session right?
<Daekdroom> I meant main user. Awww.
<MrChrisDruif> So first F2 (Or F1-6) to fix it and then F7 to get back?
<Daekdroom> No. The purpose is having him check whether unity is fixed.
<Daekdroom> So he'd want to go to his main user's session.
<Daekdroom> I can't remember where a 2nd X session goes. I think it's F6 but I'm not sure.
<ozpy> Daekdroom: thanks... it did not work
<ozpy> nothing came in
<Daekdroom> ozpy, so your main user is still a wallpaper screen?
<ozpy> I was in terminal mode
<ozpy> I have to go now on graphical interface?
<Daekdroom> So you didn't check your main user after running unity --reset ?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<ozpy> ok. Let me see
<ozpy> Daekdroom: 1) I logged in as main used 2) Ctr+Alt+F2 3) unity --reset 5) then went back to the graphical interface 6) Still nothing but wallpaper 7) Alt+Ctrl+F7 to come back as guess mode
<Daekdroom> Odd.
<Daekdroom> But you're using Unity as a guest, correct?
<ozpy> Yes... Now I'm as guess
<Daekdroom> That wouldn't leave much for anything other than configuration.
<ozpy> The menus don't come out as main user
<ozpy> not even the icon that are on the desktop
<ozpy> I just see a wallpaper... I can;t click on the power icon
<ozpy> But when I log in as recuperation mode it works
<ozpy> the main user works on recuperation mode
<ozpy> Let me restart the system. give me 5 mins
<spacebug-> when running synaptic I get a window telling me I have to autenticate for administrator rights. So far so good, but should not that window be always on top / always have focus and not beeing able to click outside of that so it looses focus?
<ozpy> Daekdroom: It worked now. I had to turn off and then log in as main user > ALt+cTrl+F2> unity --reset> Restart> All ok
<ozpy> I had to do it at least 3 times and it worked in the end
<Daekdroom> Hm.
<ozpy> I have no clue why it did not work the first 2 times
<Daekdroom> Me neither.
<roothorick> is there a reliable way to figure out which device a given input event comes from?
<roothorick> there's some screen buttons on my laptop that aren't working, but I can't figure out where the bug lies
<spacebug-> roothorick: not sure how to track that but you can see keys if you run the program xev in a terminal and presses the keys
<spacebug-> roothorick: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Architecture    http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/xmodmap.1.html    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys   these could give you some hints maybe
<Seven_Six_Two> is there anything major missing from precise that won't be available until the official release? I'm thinking of nvidia drivers or something else major like that.
<kklimonda> Seven_Six_Two: I don't think so
<Seven_Six_Two> nm, but thanks kklimonda I found the tech overview
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm excited to see how fast the upgrade will go with a 12 mbit connection!
<jtaylor> with a good connection installing is what takes time, not downloading
<Dulak> I had forgotten how often the packages update in the run-up to an LTS release...  Everyday it seems I'm having to update 1/2 my system.
<jtaylor> if you want to save time and don't care about catastrophic failure in case of a powercut you can speed it up with eatmydata
<Seven_Six_Two> I've never heard of eatmydata...  mysql is listed as "remove". is a different version currently available?
<jtaylor> which version do you have?
<jtaylor> 5.1? 5.5 is in precise
<jtaylor> so it will probably remove 5.1 and install 5.5
<Seven_Six_Two> oh yes. I missed it under install.
<Seven_Six_Two> i have a UPS, so I'm probably safer using eatmydata, but I'll stick with the standard install for now. I'm going to look in to it further though.
<|Long|>  hi, i just installed x11vnc, do i have to restart computer or is there restart service cmd?
<jtaylor> yes eatmydata should only be used if you are fine with a reinstall, any issue and you'll likely end in an irreparable state
<Seven_Six_Two> |Long|, if it hasn't changed, x11vnc doesn't start automatically
<|Long|> right now i cant restart computer... just hopping there is cmd to restart service for it
<jtaylor> sudo service <service-name> restart
<|Long|> how do i know what servive name is bud?
<Seven_Six_Two> but I don't think x11vnc runs as a service by default. just start it by hand in a terminal
<|Long|> Seven_Six_Two, do you know the cmd?
<Seven_Six_Two> the command is x11vnc
<|Long|> so, i do sudo x11vnc restart?
<Seven_Six_Two> but the first time it will probably complain about being unsafe, and give you the proper options to use
<Seven_Six_Two> |Long|, no sudo needed, and "restart" is for services, so it's not needed. just x11vnc with whatever options you want after it
<Seven_Six_Two> |Long|, unfortunately I'm doing a dist upgrade right now and don't have x11vnc installed so I can't look, but the man page is very clear in its instructions
<|Long|> Seven_Six_Two, thanks
<flips> hm, tried the 12.04 desktop daily build installer, but it didn't seem to recognize my LVM setup. Do I need an alternate installer for that?
<flips> (I'm currently running crunchbang debian on the laptop, would be nice to reuse /home)
<arand> Yeah, i think only alternate contains the lvm stuffs
<flips> no alternate installers available for Precise yet? :)
<Seven_Six_Two> flips, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/  has an iso
<flips> Seven_Six_Two: thanks ... (wonder why I didn't see that ...) Maybe I need some coffee ... ;)
<User_007> Hello, i need help: When i login with my user, unity don't load (loads wallpaper, but just it), but unity2D load normally.
<User_007> When i try guest user, unity just work fine,
<User_007> i have already tried to move .config folder to another place, but it still not loading.
<Seven_Six_Two> User_007, you did an upgrade, not a fresh install?
<User_007> i did a fresh 12.04 beta1 install, but i keep my /home partition
<Seven_Six_Two> can you pastebin the end of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<User_007> sure
<Seven_Six_Two> but not after a successful login. do it during the fail
<User_007> ok, wait a sec
<Seven_Six_Two> so much for a fast upgrade because of my connection. I'm guessing the server(s) are busy right now.
<Seven_Six_Two> I can barely get over 500KB/s
<Artemis3> you tell me, i'm struggling with my upgrade :S now need to find out why firefox keeps crashing, and how to fix xfce :(
<Seven_Six_Two> Artemis3, run firefox in a terminal. you should get some output about the crash.
<Artemis3> yes, im running with -g option... i think the problem now lies with libpthread
<Daekdroom> Wow. A lot of people have been having issues with Unity not loading since the upgrade to 5.8
<Artemis3> im reinstalling a LOT of packages, and it seems the upgrade made bad choices, some things installed i386 without the amd64 :S
<Artemis3> and left a bunch of things unconfigured (because dependency failed, blah blah) took me a while to solve the first issues
<penguin42> Artemis3: The dependencies with the i386 stuff still isn't great; but it can come from odd paths; typically things like browsers or codec plugins
<Artemis3> i think more people need to install 11.10 amd64 and then upgrade, there are plenty of bugs
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm looking for the page now, but there was some information about upgrading amd64 and the change to multiarch
<Artemis3> fresh install is working fine tho.
<Seven_Six_Two> Systems using ia32-libs must migrate to multiarch in order to upgrade to 12.04
<Seven_Six_Two> Aptitude does not work on 64 bit systems without disabling multiarch in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch
<Seven_Six_Two> so I'm guessing that trying to upgrade aptitude and ia32 will cause a problem
<Artemis3> hmm
<Seven_Six_Two> that's from wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview
<Daekdroom> Use apt-get instead.
<Artemis3> been using apt-get but maybe i did not uninstall aptitude
<Daekdroom> bug 831768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Precise) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831768
<Daekdroom> You don't have to uninstall it.
<Daekdroom> Just don't use it.
<Artemis3> yes never use aptitude for some reason, habits i guess
<Artemis3> i
<patr|ck> o/
<pr0ph3t> hi all
<pr0ph3t> is anyone using gnome-shell on Ubuntu 12.04?
<patr|ck> pr0ph3t: describe the problem maybe
<Seven_Six_Two> I have a recurring problem. Every time there is a new release, my computer starts to smell funny after sitting in front of it for 2 or 3 days straight.
<penguin42> Seven_Six_Two: Get out of the chair when you need to, well you know...
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm not sure what you mean. I ran dbg when the fruit flies appeared, but it didn't seem to have any effect.
<pr0ph3t> patr|ck, I have several problems with the extensions, they are all greyed out on the gnome-tweak-tool and I can't delete them, so I purged them with apt-get
<patr|ck> pr0ph3t: maybe (just guessing!) they are graphics driver related. did you poke the option already that checks for more suitable drivers in the gnome-settings?
<patr|ck> sorry, gnome-control-center that is
<patr|ck> under hardware -> additional drivers
<trism> pr0ph3t: they probably just need their version bumped in the metadata.json files, you can check alt+f2, lg and on the errors tab it will say 'not compatible with gnome-shell version' or similar
<patr|ck> oh
<pr0ph3t> trism, thanks it is exactly as you suggested
<pr0ph3t> so they are all out of date and I simply cannot use extensions
<jbicha> pr0ph3t: you do know that GNOME Shell 3.4 is still in development, right?
<pr0ph3t> jbicha, official release date is April right?
<trism> pr0ph3t: most of my extensions worked perfectly when I fixed the version to 3.3.92 (I actually only had one that needs fixing, oh and the user-theme extension got renamed and gnome-tweak-tool hardcodes the name so you need to fix that too)
<jbicha> GNOME itself releases next week, but give extension developers a bit of time, most distros won't have it in their stable releases until April, May, or so
<pr0ph3t> do you use the gnome3 and webupd8 PPAs only?
<trism> pr0ph3t: I don't use either
<pr0ph3t> trism, how do you upgrade then?
<pr0ph3t> or update even
<oconnore> Hi, after restoring from a suspend, the entire top bar (with the exception of close/minimize/maximize) is not responding to mouse click. The clock is still updating, as is the battery meter, but I can't click on them, nor anything from the application menu.
<trism> pr0ph3t: I build my own packages for them, or they are in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions, probably best to wait until 3.4 is released if you want the ppa versions
<pr0ph3t> trism, so the webupd8 PPA is for the extensions but you build them yourself so you get the source code and they work for you?
<trism> pr0ph3t: after updating the shell-version in their metadata.json file, most worked, yes. most of mine are simple ui tweaks, so more complicated ones may not, depending on what changed.
<trism> pr0ph3t: click View Source under the extension in alt+f2, lg and you'll see the file I mean
<scarleo> Hello, I have a lot of trouble with Unity 3D after an update yesterday, everything is flickering; dash, launcher and there's a constant shadow under the flickering panel.
<scarleo> It's the same for all users, also newly created
<scarleo> Anyone know what might be causing it? Am I missing some package?
<spych102> i think unity 3d is broken atm
<Daekdroom> It isn't.
<scarleo> I have tried reinstalling everything Unity but that didn't help
<Patrickdk> doesn't sound like a unity issue
<Patrickdk> sounds like a video driver issue
<Patrickdk> or a video card overheating
<scarleo> I have checked temperatures, it's not a overheating. Might be the driver though
<spych102> which driver are you using?
<scarleo> i915
<Artemis3> could anyone help me diagnose the reason firefox 11 is crashing with my linux machine? should i go with -g and provide results?
<scarleo> xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.17.0-1ubuntu4
<spych102> scarleo, are you able to reboot with the previous kernel version from grub?
<scarleo> spych102, I've tried previous kernels but they make no difference
<glosoli> finally after some updates my ACPI key for Turning Off touchpad working!! woohoo Ubuntu ;D
<Crippled> Had to file most serious bug report (#964685) about the failure of basic Disability Accessibility functionality in 12.04. Not sure if bug report is in the right place. Any suggestions as to where it should be filed welcomed!
<Daekdroom> bug 964685
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964685 in Ubuntu "Failed disability accessability standards - 12.04 - Live CD & Installed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964685
<kpow> oh for me it just works
<kpow> glosoli, for me it just works, dell v131
<Crippled_User> Again - as either there is a freenode issue that is a mess - or someone does not like my very accurate user name - have had to file a most serious but (#964685) concerning Disability Accessibility in 12.04. Not sure it it is correctly filed - and giving needed info for it to be addressed. Relevant feedback - advice welcome!
<Daekdroom> Crippled_User, I think the issue with disappearing sound/power icons is a  Unity2D issue. I'm using Unity and they don't disappear when I select the High contrast themes (but they don't become high contrast either)
<Daekdroom> I think your bug report addresses more issues than the usual bug report. The fact you can't find a package to file it against is because they're all over the place (and therefore filing it against Ubuntu seems reasonable to me).
<glosoli> kpow: never worked before for me :D
<Daekdroom> I'm not very familiar with bug tracking, but if no one else here knows how to help you with it, you should try the #ubuntu-bugs channel.
<Crippled_User> Well there is an issue which starts with the Live CD and carries over to a full install ...
<Crippled_User> Bug happens in both 3D and 2D ... it all works like a dream in 10.04.4 through 11.10, then this
<Crippled_User> Daekdroom - it's a bit hard to use the built in bug reporting systems when they basics of accessibility that allow a user to do that are.... well .... inaccessible. P^(
<Daekdroom> Crippled_User, I subscribed the Ubuntu Accessibility team to your bug report. I'm not sure I should've done that, but it should give your matters some attention.
<Crippled_User> Daekdroom - well it is an issue on basic accessibility, so one would expect them to have an interest! P^) ... but it is very silly that basic accessibility features needed for people to test drive accessibility and even report bugs just are not there.
<argrubbs> Hey guys, I'm interested in testing out 12.04. I'm currently running 11.10, but as it is still beta I am concerned about bugs affecting my experience. Is there a way that I can safely test 12.04 or should I just stick with 11.10 until release?
<Daekdroom> argrubbs, you could try the LiveCD or running 12.04 in a Virtual Machine.
<beata1> Or perhaps a USB device.
<argrubbs> Is there a way to retain packages and settings in a live session?
<argrubbs> I was under the assumption that everything was reset after you reboot.
<Daekdroom> It is possible to set up a Live USB to do that.
<argrubbs> Would that be the "store in reserved space" option in the USB creator?
<Daekdroom> Probably.
<argrubbs> Okay, I'll try that out. Thanks for the assistance.
<Seven_Six_Two> well, I've done my upgrade from 11.10, and aside from not having any panel or desktop icons (fixed by ssh -X into system and installing nvidia driver) all seems to be good! I like how there is now a unity panel on each of my monitors!
<beata1> I'm interested in finding a way to map a wiimote to custom actions. Was using wiican on the older system, but that's been removed, and possibly too recently for google to have indexed anything about that or about the input service.
<Artemis3> Seven_Six_Two, can you test if firefox crashes?
<Seven_Six_Two> sure thing
<Artemis3> Seven_Six_Two, been having that issue since the upgrade
<Seven_Six_Two> do you think it matters if I'm in gnome right now? I can switch back if you'd like
<Seven_Six_Two> not gnome-classic but the newer one. gnome-shell I think it's called
<Artemis3> nah
<Seven_Six_Two> ok. one sec
<Seven_Six_Two> it starts. anything you'd like me to test?
<Artemis3> are you using your old home dir or made a new user?
<Seven_Six_Two> old dir
<Artemis3> use it a while and see if it crashes
<Artemis3> are you 64 bit?
<Seven_Six_Two> yes
<Artemis3> ok
<beata1> Firefox? I had a crashing issue for several weeks from lucid-updates, on my other machine; updating to 11 pretty much fixed that.
<Artemis3> im on 11 and still crashes
<beata1> How frequently? (curious)
<Artemis3> sometimes quickly, sometimes after awhile, i think i have some corrupted or missing libraries here, the upgrade to 12.04 a bit bumpy to say the least
<Seven_Six_Two> youtube works...webgl demos work.
<Seven_Six_Two> 100/100 on acid3 tests
<Artemis3> must be my unlucky day...
<Seven_Six_Two> is it possible that you are using an extension or plugin that wasn't upgraded?
<Artemis3> lets try safe-mode a little more
<Seven_Six_Two> have you removed all extensions from your .mozilla folder?
<Artemis3> got another crash after switching tabs
<Seven_Six_Two> is it just segfaulting?
<Artemis3> i can try a new profile
<Artemis3> yes it crashes and shows the tell mozilla about it window, console shows Program received signal SIGPIPE, Broken pipe. 0x00007ffff76c82cc in send () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0 if invoked with -g
<esmirlin> hy guys do you know how can i change the personal folder in unity launcher to open /dev/sda4/Datos instead of /home/me
<esmirlin> ?
<tomodachi> why dont you symlink your homefolder to that folder?
<esmirlin> tomodachi: how could i do it?
<Seven_Six_Two> Artemis3, do you get a message about libc being held back if you try to upgrade? I got some messages about services that had to be stopped before libc would update. pthread iirc is part of libs
<Seven_Six_Two> libc
<tomodachi> esmirlin: i presume what you want is to have your home folder on some other hardrive?
<Seven_Six_Two> esmirlin, why don't you mount /dev/sda4/ to /home
<tomodachi> ln -s /path/totTheSource /home/yourname
<esmirlin> tomodachi: i would like to, but this hardrive is for a ntfs partition
<Artemis3> well apt-get doesn't show anything special, i have restarted a couple of times too... hmm i tried reinstalling libc and libpthread already
<tomodachi> esmirlin: then follow the trick above
<tomodachi> and mount it
<Artemis3> maybe i missed reinstalling something else
<Seven_Six_Two> Artemis3, is your libc version 2.15-0ubuntu6
<Artemis3> 2.15-0ubuntu6
<Artemis3> yes
<Artemis3> firefox  11.0+build1-0ubuntu1
<Seven_Six_Two> Artemis3, are your libc debug symbols installed?
<Artemis3> should they, or should they not? lets see
<jtaylor> you're looking for a bug in libc? oO
<esmirlin> tomodachi: and then i get /media/sda4 as my home folder?
<jtaylor> those are rare
<Seven_Six_Two> Artemis3, and your firefox debug symbols
<tomodachi> esmirlin: yes
<jtaylor> more likely its a bug in a higher level library passing libc bad data
<Artemis3> libc6-dbg is not
<Seven_Six_Two> jtaylor, Artemis3 is getting firefox crashes that are reporting SIGPIPE from libpthread
<Artemis3> will install if needed
<Artemis3> i have firefox-dbg installed
<jtaylor> then you should look for the cause of the broken pipe, don't start at libc
<Artemis3> ok ok
<Seven_Six_Two> jtaylor, I'm not a libc developer, so I thought I would be thorough. I was going to suggest using apport
<jtaylor> apport will retrace crashes with all debug symbols after report
<Seven_Six_Two> which is only really useful with debug symbols. Since I don't know where the bug is, I figured better safe than sorry.
<Artemis3> its installed anyway
<Seven_Six_Two> jtaylor, if you're familiar with apport, can you suggest the command to use? is it just apport firefox
<Seven_Six_Two> or apport-collect firefox
<jtaylor> normally on a crash apport should pop up from itself
<Seven_Six_Two> but does that give you the opportunity to take a look, or only to submit
<jtaylor> if you want to debug yourself you better use gdb
<jtaylor> gdb /usr/bin/firefox; run; bt
<Artemis3> ok, want me to paste that stuff in pastebin?
<Seven_Six_Two> jtaylor, right. it's not my crash though, and that's not an easy or quick process. I was hoping Artemis3 could just pastebin a crash report for me.
<Seven_Six_Two> Artemis3, it's worth a shot, I guess. I like that apport gives other information about the environment at the same time
<Artemis3> Seven_Six_Two, http://pastebin.com/QDPeDd5x
<Seven_Six_Two> Artemis3, can you install libgtk debug symbols too
<Artemis3> sure
<Seven_Six_Two> jtaylor, I don't remember...does gtk list stack top down?
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry...does dbg list stack top-down
<jtaylor> I don't understand
<Seven_Six_Two> lol. error again. I meant gdb not dbg
<Seven_Six_Two> when running firefox with dbg and it lists a trace, is the first listing the top of the stack
<jtaylor> the top is the last frame it was in before the signal
<Seven_Six_Two> ok thanks
<jtaylor> 0 is the point of the sigsev, 88 the top most entry point (the main function in this case)
<Seven_Six_Two> my only experience with dbg is with fairly simple sparc assembler routines
<Seven_Six_Two> and it's been a while
<Artemis3> Seven_Six_Two, http://pastebin.com/PVSksMbR
<Seven_Six_Two> Artemis3,  can you tell me the output of  ls -l /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu | grep libgio-2.0.so.0
<Seven_Six_Two> or at least confirm that it is linking to libgio-2.0.so.0.3122.0
<Seven_Six_Two> and that libgio-2.0.so.0.3122.0 is there
<nixternal> LibreOffice Writer - can anyone add & modify form controls at all?
<Artemis3> seems so: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 mar 20 07:05 libgio-2.0.so.0 -> libgio-2.0.so.0.3122.0 -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1418176 mar 20 07:05 libgio-2.0.so.0.3122.0
<Seven_Six_Two> Artemis3, ok, so I
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm sorry I asked you to install the wrong dbg package, libgio is part of libglib not libgtk
<Artemis3> its ok
<Artemis3> ill install it :)
<Artemis3> Seven_Six_Two, http://pastebin.com/Zqyvy8Na
<nixternal> bug 964838 - if you try what i asked above and it doesn't work, i filed a report on it    <- try those steps listed in the bug if you would please and respond as needed. thanks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964838 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LO Writer - form control editing doesn't work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/964838
<tpace> Hi, I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 Beta 1. However, when I log in all I see is my desktop background. None of the Unity interface loads. Any ideas?
<Seven_Six_Two> tpace, nvidia card?
<tpace> nope intel chipset
<seven1> anyone with a laptop with pangolin in here?
<Seven_Six_Two> Artemis3, can you do a complete removal of firefox (purge), then make sure the .mozilla folder in your home is gone, as well as any files that might have characters that don't display properly, then reinstall ff
<Artemis3> ok will do
<Seven_Six_Two> tpace, I just had that problem, and all I had to do was install my graphics drivers. Does jockey usually suggest drivers for you?
<tpace> How do I run jockey?
<mkultra_> alt + f2 gksu gtk-jockey
<Seven_Six_Two> tpace, try shutting down and using a different desktop (you may have to hard-reset if you can't ssh in to shut down)
<bjsnider> he doesn't need jockey if he has intel graphics
<Seven_Six_Two> bjsnider, no? ok, I wasn't sure.
<Seven_Six_Two> I have no experience with intel graphics, but possibly running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  will fix it
<mkultra_> gksu jockey-gtk i mean
<bjsnider> intel's graphics driver is in the kernel already
<tpace> Ok I'll try dpkg reconfigure
<bjsnider> that command would add a xorg.conf file, which is not necessary
<mkultra_> im cooking steak for din din
<Seven_Six_Two> bjsnider, is it not possible that one got added earlier that is now incompatible?
<mkultra_> my ubuntu 12.04 runs good right now
<bjsnider> earlier than what?
<Seven_Six_Two> bjsnider, earlier than now. something added manually to perhaps deal with dual-head or a special input device not detected by evdev
<mkultra_> before i was getting strange crashes, but since the last set of updates my ubuntu runs good
<bjsnider> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg for info
<Seven_Six_Two> bjsnider, maybe something like nvidia-settings that creates one (although obviously not that if it's intel)
<bjsnider> he has bug 963633
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 963633 in unity (Ubuntu Precise) "Unity 5.8: Login to blank screen (all black or just wallpaper)" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963633
<bjsnider> it is a unity bug, not a fault with his graphics driver
<bjsnider> check that bug for ideas on how to deal with it
<Seven_Six_Two> oh. I didn't realize that, because that bug describes exactly what I had. and now it's fine
<mkultra_> i installed xfce to avoid that whole nightmare lol
<Artemis3> mkultra_, now that you mention, i also have a slight problem with my xfce, but only with my old user, made a new user and it works just fine... just figuring out what to delete from the old user to reset to defaults ;)
<tpace> Doing F2 + 'unity --restart' caused the UI to reload, compiz however crashed
<mkultra_> Artemis3,  i made up some voodoo codes earlier i bet i could fix you some to fix it
<mkultra_> sudo chown -r $USER $HOME/file
<mkultra_> sudo chgrp -r $USER $HOME/file
<mkultra_> run as the user you want it set to though
<Artemis3> would be nice, my old user wont start xfce, well it kinda starts, but the panel keeps flashing and going blank, there is an error about " GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.31.22/./gobject/gvalue.c:185: cannot initialize GValue with type `gint', the value has already been initialized as `gint'" and xfce4-settings-helper-WARNING **: Failed to get the _NET_NUMBER_OF_DESKTOPS property."
<Artemis3> hmm you think the user and group is messed up? well lets try just in case ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> Artemis3, that could be...it's glib again giving you the error
<glosoli> Unity 5.10 will make it into Precise Pangolin ?
<Daekdroom> glosoli, if not before it's released, it'll be an update.
<glosoli> Daekdroom:  any highlights for it I can get somewhere  ?
<Dmole> anyone know about a but where you can't see the menu bar? (or if auto hide is off all windows act like max-height:20px;)
<Dmole> *bug
<boram> borg
<Dmole> boram:if you have some Borgs maybe they can fix it for us?
<boram> borgs are taking over my ship, help~
<Dmole> boram: it's ok just join them
<boram> -_-
<boram> no, i resist
<Dmole> get them to upgrade to 12.04, they will all crash and you can escape before they have time to revert to a working system
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-18
<MoPac> Kow: Sorry for the AFK.  Yes, I tried setting apt/preferences pin priority.  I set package: libreoffice* , pin: origin "[several variations on the ppa address]", and pin-priority: 1001 .  But in apt-cache policy, the result was that *both* versions, one from each repository, now had a 1001 after them, and both repositories still had 500 before them. The universe source was still on top
<ironhalik> Kow: Regarding my fglrx problem - the version is 13.2beta7, the 3d driver version is 12.10.00 or sth like that, as they changed their naming convention, I think
<snadge> ironhalik: there are a couple of patches needed for 3.7/3.8 kernels, plus you need to create a symlink.. in order to build fglrx on raring.. or you can install the fglrx from xorg-edgers ppa
<Atlantic777> Uhm, a really strange bug... With current daily minimal.iso I couldn't install it. After deleting partitions on the disk, everything went normal.
<Atlantic777> I didn't even get to the partitioner. :/
<Atlantic777> I'm not sure where and how to file this bug.
<Kow> ironhalik, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2126285&p=12561565#post12561565
<captine> hi all.  13.04...  my laptop smells like it's burning inside... i have disabled optimus in the bios to see if that is causing any issues, but the fan still runs all the time and the smell is interesting.  any tips for troubleshooting this?
<alankila> check if the CPU frequency is ever lowered, or if something is constantly using 100% of cpu in top
<alankila> also you should probably stop using the laptop but for brief periods at a time after which you should let it cool down.
<alankila> until you can resolve this problem. It is possible that the ventilation fan is dusty or the ventilation ports are blocked, so opening the device up and checking things would be reasonable if it's an older machine.
<captine> thanks.  i ran "watch -n 1 cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq" and there is always 1 core at max, and the rest at minimum
<alankila> so what task is currently consuming time? there's probably a 100% running task
<alankila> use top or something
<captine> i am suspecting nexpose is causing it.  installed it for fun, and cannot figure how to remove
<captine> it is using some of the processor
<captine> let me see if i can stop it from starting up
<alankila> an immediate help could be from setting 'powersave' cpu governor in the cpufreq
<alankila> this should force the clock to the lowest possible value regardless of usage
<captine> thanks
<captine> done that.
<alankila> anyway, modern machines don't inspire much confidence to me if it's possible to burn the cpu up through software. These things used to be designed to avoid this sort of thing.
<captine> alankila, i think my issue is buying the cheapest i7 Laptop...next time, i will get a desktop for power, and a ultrabook for portable
<alankila> there was once a program called cpuburn which used assembly sequences crafted to the cpu chip model trying to cause maximum thermal load. It was interesting to see that your average 100% cpu load would maybe heat the chip to 55C, but cpuburn could go to 60C or more
<alankila> I think most of the usage is about causing as large degree of cache work as possible. After all, the caches are a giant section of chip, so exercising them should cause some of that switch current to flow. That is my theory, anyway.
<captine> thanks a mil.  found the uninstall.  Machine cooling down already.
<k1l_> hi, on 13.04 the launcher uses a different autohide behaviour. it stays longer in the foreground and the windows like nautilus and terminal get started a bit more to the right instead of beeing at the left edge.
<k1l_> is there a way to change that?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<murthy> hello everyone
<mynameisbruce> virtualbox broken in ubuntu+1
<mynameisbruce> right?
<mynameisbruce> vboxdrv setup fails without any log or error
<mandoguit> mynameisbruce:   fwiw, running Oracle vb version 4.2.6 here  Kernel: 3.8.0-13-generic x86_64 (64 bit)
<mandoguit>            Desktop: KDE 4.10.1 Distro: Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)  with no obvious problems right now.
<mynameisbruce> raring runs 4.2.8
<mynameisbruce> 4.2.8-dfsg-0ubuntu1
<mandoguit> hmm....saw there was an update from oracle site but afaik, nothing has come through repo's yet as mine hasn't been upgraded.    did you install from repo's or   ??
<mandoguit> mynameisbruce:   btw to I am running non-free (oracle ) version
<mynameisbruce> yes...4.2.8 comes out of official ubuntu repo
<mynameisbruce> i think problem came with latest updates....virtualbox run fine last thu,fri
<mandoguit> mynameisbruce:   according to my upto date Synaptic listing here, the Oracle version is still at 4.2.6  so yes the newer .8 open source version maybe faulty.
<phunyguy> perhaps you need new kernel sources, mynameisbruce?
<phunyguy> err headers*
<phunyguy> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uanme -r`
<phunyguy> uname**
<mynameisbruce> phunyguy, youre right...kernel-headers wasnt installed....but
<mynameisbruce> vboxdrv setup still exits with 0 but didnt build anything using dkms
<phunyguy> that will generally cause virtualbox modules to not compile
<phunyguy> ok
<phunyguy> I trieded
<mynameisbruce> maybe the init skript is broken?   vboxdrv setup does nothing....no error message...no log entry
<mynameisbruce> i dont know...gonna try to debug init skript
<bosyi> hi
<bosyi> hi. i have problem in 13.04. after awaking from sleep notebook gets slow. mouse pointer move like with delay.
<wildshu> [kubuntu] is there possibility of opting out from installing bootloader in new installer?
<bazhang> what would you use instead wildshu
<BluesKaj> wildshu, in my experience it will install grub , but if there is already one in the mbr , then the new grub install remains local and the existing grub needs updating in the OS that installed it
<wildshu> bazhang: umm, nothing, I have bootloader already and don't want it being overwriten
<wildshu> BluesKaj: oh, ok, good
<wilee-nilee> wildshu, You can point grub to the ubuntu partition and keep the one in the mbr or where ever it is.
<wildshu> wilee-nilee: yup, I did that, but there was worrying and a bit confusing info after
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, in the newer ubiquity grub options don'
<BluesKaj> t seem to appear
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, not in the something other option?
<BluesKaj> at least I haven't seen it
<wildshu> while doing manual partitioing i could choose which partition to install, but nothing else
<wilee-nilee> It may be, I will definitely check.
<wildshu> And it informed that I should have 1mb free at the beginning of the disk
<BluesKaj> something other ?  maybe that's something new , mind you the last time ubiquity worked for me was on 12,10
<wildshu> even though I've choosen partition, not disk
<wilee-nilee> BluesKaj, something other is the manual install from the gui giving you install options, or least it was I have raring installed but since it's first daily.
<arif-ali> anyone know of any issues of installing raring from the latest live boot isos.
<arif-ali> Used debootstrap instead to install it
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, ok , I haven't looked at those options
<BluesKaj> wilee-nilee, raring won't install from a livecd here anyway due to an amd64bit hardware bug , it hangs before the partitioning phase
<ironhalik> BluesKaj: does it affect all amd64 systems?
<ironhalik> I'm planning to reinstall my raring from livecd. Maybe I should try to recover the installation instead of going the microsoft way, reinstalling it
<bazhang> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<bazhang> Anoniman86, ^
<Anoniman86> thank you! :)
<bazhang> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<Jackmanisa> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-19
<maxb> Hrm... on raring it seems like some video files are playing much too bright - the effect is similar to a gamma adjustment
<maxb> Looks like it could be gstreamer related - playing with xine-ui looks more normal
<tim__> hi, trying to update one of my machines to 13.04, i'm getting the following error: http://pastie.org/private/olnreu1rgj7exjtltnifzq
<tim__> any idea?
<tim__> hm ... an apt-get dist-upgrade starts working ...
<ikonia> tim__: how are you trying to upgrade
<tim__> ikonia: do-release-upgrade -d
<ikonia> tim__: never seen that before
<tim__> ikonia: me neither ;)
<ironhalik> the bug preventing installing amd64 is still out there?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<nonuby> any luck with getting skype working with latest daily builds?
<nonuby> 64bit. skype: depends on skype-bin unable to correct problems etc..
<nonuby> also used to click 'x' on xchat and it going to systray, this doesnt seem to be supported now since ubuntu prematurely removed systray whitelisting. xchat is the recommended irc client right?
<murthy> hello everyone
<timblechmann> hi, upgraded one of my machines to 13.04. unfortunately kde does not start anymore: a window pops up asking: `could not start d-bus. can you call qdbus?`
<timblechmann> doing so, qdbus complains that it cannot open the config file: /usr/share/qchooser//default.conf
<timblechmann> s/qchooser/qtchooser/
<BluesKaj> timblechmann, drop to a tty and update/upgrade
<timblechmann> BluesKaj: no changes with update/upgrade. but i have resolved it by fixing the symlink manually and installing qdbus for amd64 (for some reason only the i386 one was installed)
<BluesKaj> weird
<timblechmann> yes
<BluesKaj> timblechmann, did you upgrade to 13.04 directly or with remote commands over a network ?
<timblechmann> BluesKaj: i started via do-release-upgrade, which broke for some weird reason (pasted earlier). then i continued with apt-get dist-upgrade
<BluesKaj> timblechmann, do-release-upgrade -d , I hope
<timblechmann> yep
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> timblechmann, could have been some left over ppas , sometimes they aren't deleted cleanly during the upgrade
<timblechmann> BluesKaj: possibly. iirc i used one of the kubuntu ppas, which might have pulled in some qt version
<MoPac> Since the overnight updates, is anyone else unable to get mouse settings to stick? If I slide the touchpad sensitivity up to max in the system settings application, then click one settings level up and then back, the sensitivity has reset to default.  Mouse behavior reflects this
<Sonikk> hi, where does banshee store it configurations? i want to edit that file but i cannot find it (ubuntu 13.04)
<bjsnider> persons still use banshee?
<BluesKaj> i guess some do
<mandoguit> http://banshee.fm/support/faq/       It is stored under ~/.config/banshee-1/. The library database itself is called banshee.db and is a SQLite 3 database.
<mandoguit> maybe........don't know for sure as I don't have it installed here.  probably worth checking out though
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> saludos a todos
<arielsanflo> necesito ayuda
<arielsanflo> con rtl8192cu no me compila en el kernel 3.8.0.13
<BluesKaj> !es | arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arielsanflo> yes
<arielsanflo> undesrtand
<Sonikk> mandoguit: thanks
<MoPac> Since the overnight updates, is anyone else unable to get mouse settings to stick? If I slide the touchpad sensitivity up to max in the system settings application, then click one settings level up and then back, the sensitivity has reset to default.  Mouse behavior reflects this
<BluesKaj> arielsanflo, why compile 3.8.0.13 ?
<BluesKaj> it'll be in the repos soon
<mandoguit> Sonikk:  yw
<BluesKaj> anyway have to do some checking ..BBL
<arielsanflo> rtl8192 no compile in kernel 3.8.0.13
<arielsanflo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2076315&p=12318056#post12318056
<arielsanflo> is bug what  resolve
<arielsanflo> my english is so so
<ironhalik> how, uh, bleeding edge is xorg-edgers ppa? Are problems to be expected daily, or is it more like a testing debian release? :>
<ikonia> ironhalik: xorg-edgers isn't an ubuntu PPA
<ironhalik> uh, but still... Any expirience with it?
<ikonia> in what context ?
<ironhalik> Reliability of the packages included
<ikonia> for use with what ?
<ironhalik> raring, for everyday, non-production use
<ikonia> well, as raring is unstable....and the xorg-edgers stuff is bleeding edge, it seems like an unwise idea
<ironhalik> Thats what I thought too, but on the other hand, I've got great expirience with alphas and betas of the last three releases of Ubuntu
<ironhalik> Just wondering if xorg-edgers isn't pushing my luck.
<IdleOne> ironhalik: give it a shot if your ok with possible system breakage
<ironhalik> Yeah, I guess thats the only way to find out. I've got decent backup policy ;>
<IdleOne> just don't come yelling at me when it does break :)
<johnjohn101> is it bad that i want 13.04 out so I can start playing with the next generation of ubuntu?
<ironhalik> Due to some issues with my radeon 7xxx performence with fglrx and fglrx-updates in raring, I need the latest betas. And there are some issues with installing them from AMD site
<ironhalik> IdleOne: Ofcourse - I'm aware of the risks involved ;> It's always the beta-testers fault ;>
<ironhalik> johnjohn101: It's perfectly normal ;>
<johnjohn101> i'm looking for new equipment and was wondering what video is going to be best supported in mir.
<johnjohn101> that being said,  i am now running 13.04 at home
<IdleOne> hard to say when mir is pre-embryonic
<IdleOne> I believe there is a #ubuntu-mir though
<ironhalik> I'm also wondering hows the driver support comming. Considering linux always had some issues with vendor support, I'm kinda wary about additional display server
<johnjohn101> ok, i'll go there.
<ironhalik> btw - will Unity really switch to Qt?
<IdleOne> that seems to be the plan
<johnjohn101> read something that says in May-June, we'll see the preview of unity next.  I can't wait
<jacobw> ironhalik: I certainly hope so, standardizing on QT is about 5 years overdue IMO
<johnjohn101> why do you say that?
<johnjohn101> i guess qt is further along than gtk?
<jacobw> GTK just doesn't support rapid application development, it's an archiac framework of layers upon layers of hacks to make simple things work
<jacobw> Read the project summary of libsexy, http://www.ohloh.net/p/libsexy
<johnjohn101> interesting.
<johnjohn101> qml is interesting but i think still in it's infancy
<brendand> johnjohn101, it's more than three years old. i think that makes it a toddler :)
<min|dvir|us> My video card drivers are completely busted.
<min|dvir|us> I had to copy /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<min|dvir|us> Any thoughts on this?
<min|dvir|us> lightdm works just fine, but as soon as I log in, I can see the first "frame" of what I'm supposed to see, and my mouse moves, but nothing else updates.
<min|dvir|us> I just see a static picture of an old render with a moving mouse.
<min|dvir|us> And when I move my mouse I can see the cursor responding to text fields and stuff.
<min|dvir|us> Happened right after I updated to Raring.
<min|dvir|us> Plus I see crazy messages in /var/log/X11.
<bjsnider> which driver?
<bjsnider> which card?
<min|dvir|us> bjsnider: not sure what driver.
<min|dvir|us> It's integrated graphics for a Sandy Bridge.
<min|dvir|us> Intel HD 3000 I believe.
<bjsnider> highly unlikely there's anything wrong with that
<min|dvir|us> bjsnider: well, there's definitely something wrong with my computer.
<min|dvir|us> Right now I'm on fbdev and it works fine.
<min|dvir|us> (Except for that it's not outputting for two monitors.)
<min|dvir|us> (And it's not hwaccel.)
<bjsnider> what crazy messages?
<min|dvir|us> bjsnider: https://gist.github.com/dan-transparensee/9358f9931a8c1298c14d
<min|dvir|us> That is the result of a grep so let me know if you want more.
<min|dvir|us> Those are two separate bootup attempts. I'm not sure why one says permission denied but I think that was me trying to run startx.
<bjsnider> sounds like maybe the wrong kernel is being booted
<min|dvir|us> That sounds like a very reasonable explanation. Which kernel should I boot/how do I find out?
<bjsnider> i'm not sure which one is current
<min|dvir|us> I'm just booting from the first menu item in GRUB.
<min|dvir|us> I'll be right back, trying to boot from an old kernel.
<lunitik> I noticed gksu is no longer being used in Ubuntu, what is doing authentication now in its place?
<lunitik> It is using PolicyKit's pkexec, in case anyone is wondering.
<Walther> Hello folks! I just installed fglrx but I'm getting a watermark on my screen "Unsupported Hardware"
<Walther> I have a Radeon HD 7970
<lunitik> Walther: You really shouldn't run development versions of Ubuntu on proprietary drivers
<Walther> well, sucks to be me but I am :P What to do next - the Catalyst version seems a bit low (12.9) compared to the newest available one
<Walther> Newest available one on site seems to be 13.1
<Walther> hmm. I could of course do a complete clean install of 12.10 but that would not be preferrable
<Walther> But yeah, umm, is 7970 supposed to be supported - and if, on which driver version?
<Walther> How to get rid of the watermart "Unsupported Hardware" when using a HD 7970 gpu?
<cjohnston> I know that memtest86+ had a bug causing bad results on test 7... I'm running a raring daily from last week, so in theory the bug fix should be in it.. I'm still getting errors (current count 754) on test 7... what is the chance this is still that bug vs bad memory?
<Guest41815> bjsnider: this is min|dvir|us... changed nothing.
<Guest41815> Only using xorg.conf.failsafe works.
<ironhalik> Walther: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25519/how-to-remove-amd-unsupported-hardware-without-reinstalling-the-driver
<ironhalik> Walther: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206288/how-can-i-get-the-amd-driver-running-on-ubuntu-12-10-amd-radeon-hd-7310-amd-vi
<ironhalik> this also, but I did not try this one - seems more elegant IMHO
<ironhalik> though
<bjsnider> Guest41815, this message from ubuntu's intel maintainer: make sure he updates to kernel -13.23 first
<min|dvir|us> bjsnider: thanks, will try.
<fcuk112> anyone u/g to 13.04 yet?  any issues?
<k1l_> quite stable in my view. some issue now and then but nothing dramatic
<fcuk112> cool thx
<Thete> Is there a way to update to nightly from 12.10?
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-20
<lunitik> Thete: sure, something like sudo sed -i s/quantal/raring/ /etc/apt/sources.list would work (although whatever you have in sources.list.d/ will need to be changed
<lunitik> )
<lunitik> Thete: I dunno if there is a GUI that'll upgrade to devel versions though
<Belial> anyone having issues connecting to gtalk on empathy?
<Belial> i keep getting a "google talk account requires authorisation" when trying to sign in after adding my account.
<Belial> i've tried to delete the account from empathy and re-add it, no go.
<IdleOne> I believe you need to authorise the app in google
<IdleOne> authorise empathy to use your google account that is
<Belial> ah
<r00723r0> Having trouble with my recent upgrade to Raring. lightdm works just fine but as soon as I log in, my left screen freezes (but the mouse still works and the cursor changes) and my right screen shuts off. With the fbdev driver, everything works but there's no hwaccel and the displays are mirrored. I've tried known working kernels, and using ubuntu-x-swat or xorg-edgers does not help. Any thoughts?
<DJJeff> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.14.0... *** GLIB header files (version 2.34.1) do not match *** library (version 2.35.8)
<DJJeff> I could downgrade my glib to 2.34.1 ?
<[Saint]> is 'sync' hanging in 13.04 a known bug - if not, any idea on debug/resolution?
<IdleOne> [Saint]: you can check on launchpad.net for bug reports.
<IdleOne> as far as debugging, I'm no use.
<Assurbanipal> hey guys,I am on kubuntu 13.04 and facing a prob with nepomuk can someone give me a hint?Amarok and Bangarang say they cannot connect to the service
<DJJeff> so rename /usr/include/glib-2.0/glibconfig.h to /usr/include/glib-2.0/glibconfig.tmp
<DJJeff> and my shit works ?
<DJJeff> wtf is glibconfig.h X_X
<DJJeff> apt-file search doesnt say anything about this file
<jpds> DJJeff: It's.... a header file?
<DJJeff> is it old ?
<DJJeff> and I can safely remove it
<jpds> DJJeff: Not if you want compile programs.
<DJJeff> I was able to compile wireshark after rename this file
<BluesKaj> HI all
<ciao>  hHi linuxmen!
<ciao>  someone can help me to fix my webcam & micro case i just installed xubuntu 13.04
<OgRo> hello there
<OgRo>  I just updated for 13.04 beta and now telepathy isn't working. When i enter the IM properties screen I get "something went terribly wrong and the IM systemcould not be initialized." It is likely your system is missing Telepathy Mission Control package."
<OgRo> but it is installed
<OgRo> "telepathy-mission-control-5"
<yofel_> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> yofel: are you sure he's using KTP?
<shadeslayer> OgRo: are you using KDE Telepathy?
<yofel> shadeslayer: he came from #kubuntu, so I kinda assumed that
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> didn't notice that
<shadeslayer> OgRo: can you check if the kde-telepathy package is installed?
<OgRo> shadeslayer: yes and it's installed
<OgRo> shadeslayer: just tried out with the guest account and it worked. I'll recreate my home folder and see if it fixes the problem
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> OgRo: could you also open a bug report on bugs.kde.org
<OgRo> will do. What other information do you guys need?
<shadeslayer> you can ask the guys in #kde-telepathy what info might be needed
<OgRo> alright. thanks shadeslayer
<BluesKaj> is telepathy still buggy ?
<BluesKaj> not that I really care ...it just seemed really broken the last time I tried it ...the text entry fields would jump around when trying to fill them in
<r00723r0> Having trouble with my recent upgrade to Raring. lightdm works just fine, but as soon as I log in, my left screen freezes (but the mouse still works) and my right screen shuts off. Everything works with the fbdev driver but there's no hwaccel and the displays are mirrored. Using other kernels, ubuntu-x-swat, xorg-edgers does not help. Any thoughts?
<johnjohn101> omg, nice wallpapers
<marcus> hi, i have stuttering in 13.04 on USB 3.0 (faster than HDD), why?
<marcus__> i accidently closed irc program, anyway any1 know?
<marcus__> stuttering....... usb 3.0...........................
<marcus__> plx
<philinux> marcus: not got usb 3, but what do u mean by stuttering
<philinux> marcus__:  not got usb 3, but what do u mean by stuttering
<marcus__> i mean
<marcus__> starting terminal takes time
<marcus__> starting nautilus takes time
<marcus__> sometimes whole OS freezes
<marcus__> is it wrong on USB 3.0 Flash Memory or on "Early OS"?
<bazhang> thats got nothing to do with usb 3
<marcus__> whats problem?
<marcus__> now irc freezed, lol
<bazhang> what is early os
<marcus__> 13.04
<bazhang> ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu which one
<philinux> marcus__: what graphics driver u got
<marcus__> ubuntu
<marcus__> nvidia-current
<philinux> marcus__: what spec machine
<marcus__> Nvidia gt660, i5 2320 processor, 8gb DDR3 memory
<philinux> marcus__: are u running ubuntu solely off a usb stick
<marcus__> yes, but the USB has faster read/write than HDD (i tested)..
<marcus__> HDD doesnt stutter
<philinux> marcus__: are u running with persistance - so that nvidia-current installed on usb stick
<marcus__> im not on Live USB, everything is installed on USB
<marcus__> 128gb
<bazhang> 128GB usb stick?
<marcus__> yes, its new 100€ XD
<r00723r0> Having trouble with my recent upgrade to Raring. lightdm works just fine, but as soon as I log in, my left screen freezes (but the mouse still works) and my right screen shuts off. Everything works with the fbdev driver but there's no hwaccel and the displays are mirrored. Using other kernels, ubuntu-x-swat, xorg-edgers does not help. Any thoughts?
<philinux> marcus__: just check the driver. in a terminal apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<marcus__> 304.84-0ubuntu2
<marcus__> i need to go
<marcus__> might be back in 30-60 mins, if u have answers..........
<r00723r0> I don't need to go for 5 hours. Someone please help.
<Walther> Hello folks! Any ideas on how to get the latest AMD driver installed with raring? I keep running into weird errors about missing headers and such because with 3.8 kernel stuff has changed their places
<Walther> The driver straight out of the repo is a bit old (catalyst 12.9) and doesn't seem to support my card (7970) - on-site you can find catalyst 13.1 or 13.2 beta
<ironhalik> Walther: easiest way is to add xorg-edgers ppa and update with it, theres the 13.2beta7 driver there
<ironhalik> but thats a bleeding edge ppa, so there may be some problems
<k1l> unity-asset-pool (> 0.8.24daily12.12.05-0ubuntu1) is an unsolved depencie for me, atm
<r00723r0> k1l: apt-get install -f
<k1l> r00723r0: doesnt solve the issue. already tried that
<r00723r0> Hmm, worked for me.
<johnjohn101> when is that catalyst driver supposed to be production?  will it be there when 13.04 is released or a few weeks afterwards
<k1l> account-plugin-google and unity-webapps-common depend on a newer unity-asset-pool (> 0.8.24daily12.12.05-0ubuntu1)
<k1l> hmm ok, its this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-asset-pool/+bug/1157747
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1157747 in unity-asset-pool (Ubuntu) "package unity-asset-pool 0.8.24daily12.12.05-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/apps/facebook.png', which is also in package account-plugin-facebook 0.10bzr13.02.27-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<r00723r0> Having trouble with my recent upgrade to Raring. lightdm works just fine, but as soon as I log in, my left screen freezes (but the mouse still works) and my right screen shuts off. Everything works with the fbdev driver but there's no hwaccel and the displays are mirrored. Using other kernels, ubuntu-x-swat, xorg-edgers does not help. Any thoughts?
<k1l> unity-asset-pool bug is fixed.
<Hwkiller> Anyone have issues with 13.04 showing all 4 desktops when you hit super+s? It's configured for 2x2 in dconf, but zooming out only shows one.
<johnjohn101> hwkiller:  my super S works
<Hwkiller> johnjohn101: mine only zooms to show one desktop, as though it's configured for only one workspace
<Hwkiller> even though dconf says 4 workspaces, 2x2
<johnjohn101> i don't think i can help as I'm not part of the build team.  just a gazer
<Hwkiller> hm..
<Hwkiller> actually now I see that dconf says "4 workspaces", but I see no keys for horiz/vertical number of workspaces
<Hwkiller> well, and gconf
<Hwkiller> gsettings list-recursively|grep workspace -> shows only keybindings and num_workspaces
<tekonivel> hi, i reported a bug, patched it, and submitted a merge request. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1153632 is there something more i should do, or do something differently?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1153632 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "Arduino LilyPad USB is wrongly grabbed by modemmanager" [Undecided,New]
<tekonivel> should i change the status to "fix committed" myself? (i think there is a peer-review process for the bug report itself)
<trism> tekonivel: it isn't really fix committed until it is merged. you shouldn't have to mess with it, if it gets merged and uploaded, it will automatically be marked fix-released since you added the (LP: ###) to the changelog entry
<hggdh> tekonivel: no, fix commited is reserved for when the fix is actually published in the BZR branch. But the bug can go to triaged
<tekonivel> trism: thanks, that what i though
<tekonivel> hggdh: thanks!
 * tekonivel is a happy Ubuntu contributor :D
<hggdh> tekonivel: thank you :-) I set it to triaged/medium, added a workaround section to the description
<tekonivel> i would like to think, that beautiful rivers are formed out of tiny streams :)
<tekonivel> just today i gave a presentation at a library seminar about my work at assessing library data quality, and said from the podium that none of this work would have happened without the beauty of open source software (Ubuntu+BaseX), and i also credit Ubuntu on my report
<Hwkiller> why ubuntu specifically?
<Hwkiller> tekonivel: ^^
<hggdh> <shrug/> because this is what s/he uses, I guess. Could be more non-specific, though
<MoPac> My mouse settings have become instantly amnesic the last couple of days following some of the updates.  So if I go into the system settings app and slide the mouse or touchpad sensitivity, the setting won't hold.  Clicking up to the main settings menu and then back to mouse shows the sliders back in their default position
<MoPac> dconf editor may show the correct set value, but the pointers still appear to behave as though with their default values
<MoPac> Have any of you guys seen this
<r00723r0> Having trouble with my recent upgrade to Raring. lightdm works just fine, but as soon as I log in, my left screen freezes (but the mouse still works) and my right screen shuts off. Everything works with the fbdev driver but there's no hwaccel and the displays are mirrored. Using other kernels, ubuntu-x-swat, xorg-edgers does not help. Any thoughts?
<Ponch0> things are broken!
<Ponch0> When I leave my computer for a few and the screen shuts off, I can't log back it, it's just a black screen with a mouse cursor.
<Ponch0> Only started happening last night/ this morning
<Ponch0> Ubuntu 13.04 Intel HD graphics 4000
<Ponch0> 64bit
<Ponch0> What else.. ah yes, Software center crashes.  Opens and closes immediately after opening
<Hwkiller> Where does one file a bug report for 13.04?
<Hwkiller> I have an image
<Hwkiller> it's not a crash report
<trism> Hwkiller: ubuntu-bug package_name; you can attach the image to the report
<Ponch0> launchpad I think?
<Ponch0> nvm
<Hwkiller> thanks
<Hwkiller> that's actually pretty awesome
<r00723r0> Ponch0: same issue!
<r00723r0> 64 bit intel graphics.
<r00723r0> It works if I use xorg.conf.failsafe.
<r00723r0> Please let me know if you find a solution.
<Ponch0> about the screen going black and just a mouse cursor?
<r00723r0> Yes.
<Ponch0> someone JUST suggested to me that <esc> should bring the login screen back. I haven't tried it yet
<Ponch0> It's a known issue :D
<r00723r0> They don't know what they're talking about.
<r00723r0> <esc> gets you out of Plymouth.
<Ponch0> Did it just start happening to you yesterday today also?
<r00723r0> I just upgraded yesterday so yes. :)
<Ponch0> Ah, just started happening to me. it's quite annoying.
<r00723r0> It's a huge issue.
<Ponch0> r00723r0 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/1130938/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1130938 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Black screen after resuming from suspend [Dell XPS 15z]" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ponch0> this person apparently found a solution
<r00723r0> I don't think nouveau is the driver we use but the fix might work anyway.
<Ponch0> No, read it he actually uses intel HD graphics 4000
<Ponch0> I'm not sure why the link has nouveou in it.
<r00723r0> I see that now. :)
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-21
<Bollsaq> I just ran into an issue earlier
<Bollsaq> when recording audio/video with both my webcam/mic and hd-pvr it was fine before. Now when recording simultanously the audio is out of sync. This wasn't an issue in 12.10. Any suggestions?
<Bollsaq> What I do is I record from my webcam/mic simultaneously with my hd-pvr. in 12.10 it recorded perfectly. In 13.04 its out of sync in kdenlive.
<Bollsaq> but then again guvcview is different now too.
<Hwkiller> I figured out why I had no workspaces...
<Hwkiller> it's disabled by default in 13.04
<phunyguy> google talk plugin for empathy is broken.... is that a fair statement?
<crf> hi, I can't seem to edit the cups configuration from the cups webpage. It doesn't authenticate my name or pw
<geomyidae> What does one have to do to get help debugging a bug?
<geomyidae> Or get more attention for it on Launchpad?
<geomyidae> I feel like "no one with btrfs drives can install 13.04" is kind of an issue worth addressing.
<elky> geomyidae, linking to the bug rather than talking about it in abstract sure wouldn't hurt.
<geomyidae> I have before, it just gets ignored.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1120938
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1120938 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity hangs after the initial summary screen" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<IdleOne> geomyidae: you reported the bug on Feb 10, have you tried with a recent daily iso ?
<elky> geomyidae, also, try installing without updates selected.
<IdleOne> yup
<IdleOne> that often causes issues
<elky> i found if i selected updates, it froze at that point. it was late feb when i did that.
<geomyidae> elky: I've done so.
<geomyidae> IdleOne: yes, todays, as well as Beta 1.
<geomyidae> IdleOne: I try every few days. It also affects kubuntu. I can notate that on the bug.
<IdleOne> you should note that, yes. Not sure what else to suggest.
<geomyidae> Logging in to do so.
<snowyrooftops> Are there any performance improvements planned for Ubuntu 13.04?
<elky> snowyrooftops, i woudl imagine yes. I have no idea what.
<IdleOne> i think there is a unity-tweak-tool
<IdleOne> I remember seeing that somewhere
<snowyrooftops> elky: Getting the 3D emulation into Ubuntu 12.10 had me wondering if it would run on my old laptop
<snowyrooftops> IdleOne: Is that going to be a part of 13.04?
<IdleOne> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration manager for Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.3 (raring), package size 313 kB, installed size 1758 kB
<IdleOne> apparently so
<elky> snowyrooftops, you could download the beta and try it in a livecd/liveusb
<snowyrooftops> elky: Will do. BTW, does it work well on a VM? Ubuntu 12.10 wouldn't play nicely with VirtualBox - it was unusably slow.
<elky> i haven't tried
<elky> geomyidae, you could also try offering (without the passive aggressive language) to test potential fixes in #ubuntu-devel
<geomyidae> elky: I hope you're referring to my language in IRC, but okay.
<geomyidae> I'd really be happy if someone could even point me in the right direction, or tell me what I should be running through GDB, etc
<soee> hi, anyone here using mysql workbench and can confirm it has problems on 13.04 ?
<geomyidae> soee: what kind of problem?
<elky> geomyidae, i'm talking about the tone in your initial messages here today
<snowyrooftops> soee: Is MySQL Workbench built in Java? I couldn't run NetBeans very well over OpenJDK either.
<soee> geomyidae, after upgradeto 13.04 (from 12.10) i can't edut any columns using its interface some strange behaviour, i thought installing latest version  5.2.47 might help but after some problems whith dependencies when i installed it the same thisng happens
<snowyrooftops> soee: Oh, wait. I looked it up - it's in C++ or C#.
<soee> snowyrooftops, no not java, Netbeans works fine for me
<geomyidae> it's the first time i've gotten a reply after asking about it here half a dozen times and posting about it several times in the forum. I do apologize for my tone, but not my intention. The partitioner has a history of being buggy and stalling on anything nonstandard, some additional debugging mechanics in it is something I'd be happy to contribute but no one seems interested.
<snowyrooftops> geomyidae: If there's something that involves coding, I'd love to help, but I'm not sure of where/how to contribute.
<geomyidae> soee: I'll fire up a DB and give it a shot and see if I can confirm for you.
<soee> geomyidae, ok thank you
<IdleOne> snowyrooftops: here is some info http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<geomyidae> soee: tons of stuff appears to be broken to be honest
<geomyidae> mine differs fairly significantly from screenshots I'm seeing online and I can't even add columns to a model.
<geomyidae> I don't use this though, so I can't testify to how it worked in 12.10.
<soee> geomyidae, it worked on 12.10 i was using it a lot
<geomyidae> looks broken to me then
<soee> geomyidae, you can run app but you cant do to many things right?
<geomyidae> yes
<geomyidae> and like I said, buttons that appear in screenshots for hte app are decidedly missing from what I'm seeing.
<peawormsworth> hi. is there an minimal install for raring 13.04 similar to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kris-away> I think there's a core iso
<kris-away> From that you can add on whatever stuff you want
<peawormsworth> kris-away: that would be ideal. I will search for it unless someone knows a link.
<peawormsworth> yes. I cannot find a minimal or core iso for ringtail 13.04. If anyone knows a link or more details to help me search... i would appreciate.
<kris-away> Hmm, I forgot and now I'm interested too... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/ is jsut the files... I swear I've seen a headless iso... hmm, must have been the server minimal
<kris-away> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/ has a headless install options if I remember
<peawormsworth> kris-away: ur link is helpful. thx
<kris-away> I'm using 13.04 ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu, I only use LTS for server for obvious reasons.
<peawormsworth> i have a strange occurrence where the terminal icon in the unity "left icon menu" (sry i forget the name)... the icon for a terminal appears to use a different icon.
<peawormsworth> the icon matches an application.desktop icon file i have on the Desktop.
<peawormsworth> is the normal behaviour? (if u get my explanation)
<peawormsworth> "left menu" might be "launcher"?
<peawormsworth> I put a custom desktop icon with the line: "Exec=gnome-terminal -x sudo /usr/sbin/clone.pl" and "Icon=un-reboot"
<peawormsworth> and now when I use CTRL-ALT-t to bring up a standard terminal... the "un-reboot" icon appears in the launcher.
<peawormsworth> as if my desktop icon script has changed the default icon for a standard terminal.
<peawormsworth> ok... well Im doing a fresh install to test if this is normal using the example.desktop file supplied to make sure its not something im doing.
<peawormsworth> i verified the above is consistent. Moving my test.desktop file in and out of ~/Desktop changes the default icon in the launcher for the gnome-terminal.
<peawormsworth> does anyone have an opinion whether or not this a feature... it just seems wrong to me that I cannot have a desktop icon that calls a terminal without forcing all terminals to use the same icon.
<kris-away> Anyone notice how... unity isn't that slow on low-fps things, but you frame-cap way earlier
<kris-away> My 30fps thing in xfce with compo off gets 28 in unity, 300fps thing gets 150.
<BluesKaj> G'Day all
<thehumanelement> So I'm tracking 13.04 and I'm using a Radeon 7750 - and I've been having a pretty crappy experience with Ubuntu (12.04, 12.10 and 13.04) and this card - previously Unity wouldn't let me click on things like titlebars until I did a relogin, or switched to the terminal and back. Now in a recent update (using the stable AMD Radeon driver and the beta7 driver) the Unity UI doesn't even appear on the screen on login. What do I d
<thehumanelement> o please?
<peawormsworth> thehumanelement: does unity work for u when running the live distro say off usb?
<thehumanelement> do you mean so when I'm using the Free drivers?
<peawormsworth> o right. im not sure i can help. I dont know the card. Either it is ur computer or the driver is no good for that card. I would search online to see if ur issues are common with others using ubuntu and that card.
<thehumanelement> so it's not a problem affecting everywith with a recent Radeon?
<thehumanelement> everyone with*
<peawormsworth> i was thinking that if it worked with ubuntu live you could verify wether it was a configuration issue or some change you made on your system.
<thehumanelement> okay, but I haven't made any changes
<peawormsworth> i cant answer whether or not it effects many with radeon 7750. Im only suggesting that a search for the same issues through google might reveal if that card is just no good on linux/ubuntu.
<thehumanelement> do you want me to try the nightly build of raring live?
<thehumanelement> It worked fine about three months ago
<thehumanelement> than randomly Ubuntu wouldn't let me click on things in the menu
<peawormsworth> well maybe there is an issue with the hardware. Not sure i can tell from here.
<thehumanelement> I mean in the titlebars
<thehumanelement> I've tried Googling for that but no joy
<peawormsworth> i hate to be obvious... but have you tried a different mouse?
<thehumanelement> the mouse clicks fine *in* Windows
<thehumanelement> sorry I mean *in* windows
<thehumanelement> as in on the actual window
<thehumanelement> just not on the titlebars and stuff
<thehumanelement> so I have to relogin every damn time
<peawormsworth> ok. well the fact that it works under windows is a good indicator ur hardware is ok.
<thehumanelement> then it gos away
<thehumanelement> goes*
<thehumanelement> sorry, I didn't mean Windows the OS
<thehumanelement> but everything's working fine in Windows 8, and has been for ages
<peawormsworth> it doesnt seem to me that a driver would cause such specific issues. I think there is some software issue.
<thehumanelement> so you want me to download the raring nightly and boot off that off USB?
<thehumanelement> or 12.10?
<thehumanelement> or is there now proper raring RCs, maybe I should look...
<peawormsworth> i would go with a live usb. and 12.10 or 12.04... because these are more stable options to help you determine the issue.
<thehumanelement> okay, well I actually a couple of weeks ago downgraded to 12.04 LTS because that is supposed to work
<thehumanelement> and same issue
<peawormsworth> the nightly build is more likely to be unstable... unless you are wanting to find issues and report them.
<thehumanelement> but my current issue is that Unity doesn't appear *at* *all*
<peawormsworth> im not sure what "Unity doesn't appear *at* *all*" means.
<peawormsworth> do you just see a background and a mouse pointer and no dash or launcher... like no menus around the top and left border?
<thehumanelement> yeah
<thehumanelement> so I am using GNOME in 2D
<thehumanelement> or GNOME 2 or something
<peawormsworth> well gnome is not unity. so it is difficult for me to understand.
<peawormsworth> i dont use gnome although i believe it is great. someone else may be able to advise u on this. I am not familiar with how gnome should or should not appear.
<thehumanelement> I am using it INSTEAD
<thehumanelement> temporarily
<thehumanelement> I don't want to have to do that
<thehumanelement> I just want to use normal Ubuntu which I believe comes with Unity
<peawormsworth> your correct. unity is the default.
<thehumanelement> so the above still stands just see a background and a mouse pointer and no dash or launcher... like no menus around the top and left border
<peawormsworth> gnome will look different. i dont use it so i cannot provide advice. but if unity is providing no menus... this sounds like something is wrong with your software installation.
<peawormsworth> did you say this was a new installation or an upgrade?
<thehumanelement> it is now a new installation
<thehumanelement> but before it was un upgrade
<thehumanelement> an* upgrade
<thehumanelement> I was using 12.04 LTS and keeping it up to date
<thehumanelement> then I upgraded to 12.10 as it was time
<thehumanelement> then sometime after that, I can't remember when, the first problem (no clicking on menus or titlebars most of the time without relogin) started
<thehumanelement> so I upgraded to 13.04
<thehumanelement> still had the problem
<thehumanelement> so I reinstalled 12.04
<thehumanelement> same problem
<thehumanelement> reinstalled 12.10, same problem
<thehumanelement> reinstalled 13.04, same problem, then a couple of days ago (which is expected because 13.04 is under active development) the Unity totally disappeared
<thehumanelement> I am downloading isos of 12.10 and the 13.04 daily to try on USB, but I expect they will use the Free driver which is almost unusably slow
<thehumanelement> so maybe they will work - but I'm not sure that solves the problem
<peawormsworth> so... it worked 12.04. Then it started failing... and no amount of software changes... including a complete reinstall fixed it?
<peawormsworth> my guess is there is some hardware issue. Because you fully went back to the working installation and now it doesnt work even though it used to.
<thehumanelement> well Ubuntu has random patches and fixes released every other day so I guess one of those broke it
<thehumanelement> or maybe a driver or X or Unity fix or patch introduced a regression
<thehumanelement> which was introduced in 12.04 as well, you get me?
<peawormsworth> yeah i dont know for sure. Maybe it is the graphics drive and some upgrade changed in a way that doesnt work for you. I just dont know.
<thehumanelement> well that's two of us
<peawormsworth> But I would stick with the crappy default driver for a bit first... because if you see no issues, then you know its prob the driver.
<thehumanelement> well right now I'm downloading 12.10 and current daily to try on USB
<peawormsworth> but if you see issues with default driver... then you know it could be your hardware failing in some way.
<thehumanelement> do you know if the will definitely use the default driver?
<thehumanelement> thing is
<thehumanelement> my computer is rock stable with no issues in Windows 8 + StarCraft II using even the beta AMD driver
<thehumanelement> never had any kind of problems with any hardware or software with Windows and the nonfree Radeon driver
<thehumanelement> maybe I tried the default driver actually - and had the same problem
<thehumanelement> well, we'll find out soon...
<thehumanelement> ooh, I have to relogin with problem #1 in GNOME 2 as well
<thehumanelement> so that problem is definitely still here (can't click on titlebars etc)
<peawormsworth> im unsure which driver comes by default. Its a question of whether the radeon driver is open sources or not. i guess.
<thehumanelement> I think the driver that is literally referred to as "radeon" is Free
<thehumanelement> and the one that is called "fglrx" is proprietary
<peawormsworth> right but free doesnt mean open source. if you have to go to the settings to activate it... then its not installed by default.
<thehumanelement> I would guess that the Live CD experience uses the Free version
<thehumanelement> yeah, I know that part - I will check there when I have logged in
<thehumanelement> problem is, I can't patch and reboot with Live
<thehumanelement> Creating a startup disk onto an 8GB drive of 12.10...
<thehumanelement> be right back
<tholu> Hi there
<tholu> I have problems with Centrino 2230 in Ubuntu 12.10 (and 12.04) and want to know if it is fixed in 13.04 perhaps?
<tholu> wlan association times out
<bjsnider> one way to find out -- boot a livecd
<tholu> I already booted 12.04, 12.10, Debian6, LinuxMint 14 and am downloading Kanotix right now.. just figured, perhaps someone already knows more than I do.
<CaptainKnots> For some reason, I can get skype installed in 13.04 from the software center, but it won't launch.
<genii-around> CaptainKnots: If you try to start it from the command-line you might get some informative messages
<CaptainKnots> genii-around: it seems to segfault for some reason
<CaptainKnots> that's the only output I get
<k1l> CaptainKnots: here, too
<CaptainKnots> I'll try purging prelink as a workaround
<CaptainKnots> ah nevermind
<CaptainKnots> It seems /etc/prelink.conf doesn't exist anymore
<CaptainKnots> k1l: are you using 64-bit?
<k1l> CaptainKnots: yep
<genii-around> CaptainKnots: Try: ldd skype     ( may need full path there) and see if it's trying to use 64bit or 32bit libs
<k1l> but there was already a bug report, where i marked myself as affected
<CaptainKnots> It seems like it may have something to do with my nvidia drivers. i was just looking at the bug report
<CaptainKnots> genii-around: this is the output I get
<CaptainKnots> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5634361/
<genii-around> CaptainKnots: So 32bit libs. Is your *buntu install 32 or 64 bit?
<CaptainKnots> 64 bit
<CaptainKnots> it works if I use LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 skype
<k1l> CaptainKnots: same for me
<CaptainKnots> I just set it to run in a screen session and wrote a bash script for now
<k1l> gnah, i cant find the bug report.
<yofel> bug 1131636  and bug 1134030
<ubottu> bug 1131636 in skype (Ubuntu) "After QtWebkit update Skype is not launching" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1131636
<ubottu> bug 1134030 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-310 (Ubuntu) "Skype crash with proprietary nvidia drivers " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1134030
<k1l> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1155327  that is the bug for me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<yofel> there's probably dozens of dupes of that by now
<genii-around> I find it odd that nvidia stuff is still going in /usr/lib32
<tholu> Ok, even Kanotix cannot connect
<tholu> wtf
<bjsnider> tholu, sometimes you can see good messages about wifi issues in dmesg
<tholu> bjsnider, I looked at dmesg, but there was nothing special there.
<bjsnider> does it work in windows, or do you know?
<tholu> How can I start NetworkManager with debug output?
<tholu> bjsnider, I did not try (yet)
<tholu> bjsnider, but I guess it would work.
<tholu> If it wouldn't, the wifi would be faulty, but I don't believe this is the case.
<abderraouf> i try xubuntu 13.04 beta1 and a find the window border "shaking and confused" when moving the window.
<bjsnider> i mean how do you know the hardware is still good and whatnot
<abderraouf> i try it on live dvd
<bjsnider> tholu, i think there's a networkmanager irc channel here
<tholu> bjsnider, the pc is brandnew and sees the wifi networks, so I guess it is.
<tholu> bjsnider, If i find a windows CD around here, I will try
<bjsnider> i thought you said centrino
<tholu> bjsnider, yes, why?
<tholu> But good point, no CD drive
<bjsnider> i thought by that name you meant the old centrino cpu, which i think pre-dated the shrub administration
<bjsnider> oh. 2003
<bjsnider> didn't pre-date shrub
<tholu> Centrino 2230
<bjsnider> intel might have thought up a fresh name instead of reusing one
<tholu> Would be better, yes
<tholu> But iwlwifi should support the chip
<tholu> "should"
<bjsnider> if it's brand new, not necessarily
<bjsnider> even though it's intel
<tholu> afk
<Walther> Okay folks! How to improve graphics performance? I get only 10-20fps on Unigine's Heaven benchmark on my radeon 7970
<briarrose> Is there a WUBI installer for 13.04 available? Thx!
<Ziggy> i need help.... just installed 13.04 and i cant get it to boot.... asus uefi bios..
<Ziggy> can someone help me out here
<Ziggy> when i check bios it only see my usb stick as an uefi partition
<Ziggy> runing live version now to get help
<Ziggy> can anyone help me get a working uefi partition so i can boot into my install pls...
<Ziggy> im kinda desperate here.. :(
<briarros_> Anyone aware of a WUBI installer for 13.04?
<mandoguit> Ziggy:  don't run uefi here so can't really input anything but you might want to checkout  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ziggy> mandoguit, thx trying the boot-repair will reboot and see if it helped
<Ziggy> after grub has reinstalled... :) kinda wierd anyway installed ubuntu before and it made a uefi partition for me now it has created one but i cant see it in bios ... only thing that i have done is that i had windows 8 installed betweed
<Ziggy> between
<Ziggy> even in the installer it shows the 200 mb efi partition and i have choosen to install grubb there
<Ziggy> *grub ...
<Ziggy> hmm should the grub reinstall realy take this long...
<Ziggy> 25 min and still going.... maybe something is realy wrong here _
<Ziggy> ?
<NoNaMeNo> hi
<NoNaMeNo> raring just booted in my new laptop asus ux32vd
<NoNaMeNo> but without X, just console
<wilee-nilee> NoNaMeNo, YOu familioar with using nomodeset?
<wilee-nilee> *you familiar
<NoNaMeNo> yes, I run it first with "nomodeset", but then I pluged in an HDMI display and without writing nomodeset in boot, it worked
<wilee-nilee> NoNaMeNo, nomodeset at the kernel is a per-seesion use, if I understand you correctly, I doubt I am though.
<NoNaMeNo> yes wilee-nilee, I wrote nomodeset in the kernel line in grub
<wilee-nilee> NoNaMeNo, The key here in getting help is exacting information. For example I can't even tell if you just want a console, nor what has gotten you where you are. I'm not much help in the graphics anyway, however I would like you to get help. ;)
<NoNaMeNo> i'm sorry wilee-nilee , I just got this laptop and I'm trying to install ubuntu alongside Windows 8
<NoNaMeNo> ubuntu 12.10 didn't worked
<wilee-nilee> Ah a UEFI set up I would go to the ubuntu forums there is great help there.
<NoNaMeNo> didn't boot, it got stuck somewhere in the boot process without freezing, so I tried ubuntu 13.04 and it worked
<NoNaMeNo> and I am still talking about the live usb
<NoNaMeNo> Now, I managed to boot the live ubuntu 13.04 so I guess I will just try the "install ubuntu alongside windows 8" and see what happens
<wilee-nilee> NoNaMeNo, here is UEFI link this might be helpful if you want to install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> NoNaMeNo, There are some specific things needing done with a UEFI setup you want to very careful and have your windows backed up.
<NoNaMeNo> I do have a internal SSD with the main hard disk, and I still don't understand at 100% how the Intel Rapid Storage Technology works
<NoNaMeNo> wilee-nilee: my windows backed up? I just bought it, so there is not much I would really want to save besides the whole OS
<wilee-nilee> NoNaMeNo, I would not just randomly trying to install hoping for the best with that setup, start a thread at the ubuntu forums and get some advice, unless you are sure you can do it, the new UEFI and the ssd part is partially tricky.
<NoNaMeNo> I read that link, I couldn't boot the ubuntu live without disabling the secure boot feature...
<wilee-nilee> NoNaMeNo, At the least then have the recovery disc in case you need to get in to mess with the boot or a recovery....etc.
<NoNaMeNo> I guess it is the best but, what's the worst case scenario?
<wilee-nilee> NoNaMeNo, Anything can happen, my advice is based on make it easiest for yourself, so that you are not spending days fixing it rather then days understanding it so you are covered.
<NoNaMeNo> I don't have any, just a sticker on my charger, the system came preinstalled, I could install a windows 8 in the future alongside ubuntu, I have the need of a working ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> NoNaMeNo, You can make a recovery disc every release since vista allows this it is just a boot disc, probably one of the most important tools to have.
<wilee-nilee> you can just save the ISO I believe, takes like 30 seconds.
<wilee-nilee> NoNaMeNo, Good luck I have to go.
<NoNaMeNo> well, I guess I am going to read a bit before installing
<NoNaMeNo> oh
<maxb> Has anyone encountered problems with some videos playing with the colour balance being shifted far too bright through gstreamer in raring?
<Atlantic777> 02:37 < maxb> Hrm... on raring it seems like some video files are playing much too bright - the effect is similar to a gamma adjustment
<Atlantic777> 02:37 < maxb> Looks like it could be gstreamer related - playing with xine-ui looks more normal
<maxb> yes
<Atlantic777> xine-ui didn't help? :)
<maxb> It helped point the finger at gstreamer, but personally I quite *like* totem
<briarrose> Is there a WUBI installer for 13.04? I've been googling but so far no luck...
<k1l_> wubi :(
<briarrose> I know. Nevertheless...we do what we must to run Linux.
<bcbc2> briarrose: Wubi is broken and I've heard talk it will be dropped for 13.04
<Pici> Broken how?
<bcbc2> Pici: there are a couple of bugs. Bug 1155704
<ubottu> bug 1155704 in Wubi "13.04 installer doesn't create user account" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155704
<bcbc2> bug 1134770
<ubottu> bug 1134770 in Wubi "Wubi fails to detect 12.04.2 and 13.04 AMD64 ISO" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1134770
<Pici> Looks rather serious.
<bcbc2> Although I haven't tried it, I would guess that a 32bit ISO would be the only way to install wubi in 13.04
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-22
<k1lled> hello guys, i have a problem with ubuntu 13.04 alpha. I download and make a boot USB flash with 13.04
<k1lled> and
<k1lled> when show the menu to choose i click "live cd" to try but show a error
<k1lled> for missing file, i dont remember a name
<k1lled> at this file
<k1lled> i try to "install on hard disk"
<k1lled> but again - miss file..
<k1lled> my laptop is with amd64 and i donwload this: raring-desktop-amd64
<wilee-nilee> k1lled, That is really confusing, at least for me can you be a bit clearer
<k1lled> wilee-nilee my english is bad... sry about that
<k1lled> mmmm, well i try to start live CD 13.04 ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> k1lled, NO problem I'm a bit slow as well. ;)
<k1lled> well, what is not clear?
<Guest88134> I am having some serious issues with the config files for Unity....  I use the LTS and Raring on the same machine using the same /home folder.... LTS works fine (though it boots much slower now) and Raring has not Unity panels, or gtk-window decorations.... anyone have any ideas of how to work around it?
<Guest88134> I have removed the config files in ~/.config  and gotten it working... however it is only temporary.  I have a second user for testing purposes that works just fine.
<Guest88134> currently I am using LXDE as my DE since Unity is messed up
<Guest88134> I have no panels at all.  No window decorations.  Is there someway to fix this?
<Guest88134> I have to open a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) and use gnome-session-quit to logout.
<bcbc2> Guest88134: I wouldn't share home. Using an LTS and a development release with the same /home seems contradictory in nature. One is stable, the other unstable. Anyway, try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17610/how-do-i-reset-my-unity-configuration
<Guest88134> bcbc2: sort of contradictory.... but if April is right around the corner this will need a solution.  LTS to get work done normally and developmental to test things.  LTS shouldn't break the developmental release.... it seems
<bcbc2> Guest88134: I wouldn't share a home between different releases either. I wouldn't assume that the config would match between releases.
<Atlantic777> I keep getting warning for many packages that they can't be verified/authenticated. What's happening with that?
<Guest88134> Atlantic777: I did too... I fixed it by changing from united states server to Main
<Guest88134> bcbc2: Thanks for your help
<bcbc2> Guest88134: np
<bcbc2> Atlantic777: is it on a ppa or the normal package repos?
<Atlantic777> bcbc2: normal packages
<Atlantic777> And I wonder, what happens when 13.04 is released, I mean, in the early dev phase of 13.10.
<bcbc2> Atlantic777: try this http://askubuntu.com/q/99936/14916
<Atlantic777> bcbc2: it's not that error, I solved that.
<Atlantic777> https://paste.lugons.org/show/GdVh0H8ge5vHvegbWqT7/
<bcbc2> Atlantic777: have you gone through this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<Atlantic777> bcbc2: no I have not.
<Atlantic777> ok, that helped
<Atlantic777> thanks bcbc2
<bcbc2> Atlantic777: np :)
<Atlantic777> I mean, switching to the main servers helped.
<bcbc2> that seems odd
<Atlantic777> btw, I was using us servers
<bcbc2> I think that's what Guest88134 suggested
<Atlantic777> yeah, and it's the first thing in the troubleshooting guide
<Atlantic777> btw, I would like to bum this bug, but not sure how https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wicd/+bug/1132529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1132529 in wicd (Ubuntu) "Can't start wicd daemon" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Atlantic777> i tested on 2 machines, the same problem, the same fix
<Atlantic777> and with different images, one from 24. feb and another 20. march
<MoPac> I'm hoping for some ideas on how I might diagnose what I think is a problem with Desktop Wall in Compiz.  With edge flipping functions enabled, the edge will flip only once after a login, and then never again.  It can be a pointer flip or a DnD or move, but after that one flip, it's as if the option isn't turned on
<MoPac> (the flipping options are still checked in CCSM - there is no visible sign that the setting has actually reverted.  The edges just no longer work)
<bcbc2> Anyone got mir to work? I can get the egl_mirtriangle to run, but computer boots to a black screen if I add 'type=mir' to lightdm.conf
<vince__> hello
<vince__> can anyone help me get 13.04 to show up in the boot menu along side 12.04.2 & 12.10?
<Dreaman> http://picbg.net/img.php?file=c03dafd1d51f1a22.png  my ubuntu 13.04
<alankila> This is mine: https://bel.fi/alankila/newfontrendering.png
<Dreaman> :)
<alankila> My experimentation with OS X -like but not as blurry font rendering technique is drawing to a close. I believe this is nearly production ready in sense that there are only minor tweaks to the algorithms required anymore.
<Dreaman> my is win8 and ubuntu 13.04 boot :)
<alankila> I have taken this alpha correction technique pretty much as far as it can go
<Dreaman> http://picbg.net/img.php?file=32e6d98476f15f22.png
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Ziggy> hello been trying to install 13.04 on my ssd disk and i cant get it to boot.... asus uefi bios can anyone pls help me out here i have 2 drivers sda this is user only as storage and sdb this is my ssd disk that i want to have ubuntu on
<BluesKaj> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Ziggy> iv tryed most of the stuff nothing works and if i run the boot-repair it just hangs on Reinstalling grub .....
<Ziggy> anyone have any idea
<Ziggy> brb reboot
<ziggy> here is a logg from boot-repair >> paste.ubuntu.com/5637000
<ziggy> i realy need help to get my installation to boot or some way to make a fresh install that works.... but i need to install os on sdb not sda
<ziggy> iv tryed to install with the option to use the hole disk and i tryed making partitions myself nothing works.... now im booted in live on my usb stick
<bjsnider> ziggy, i'd certainly look over all of the steps outlined on the wiki page. i also don't see why you have to have your storage disk be sda. can you not just switch the sata cables around, if that's the issue?
<ziggy> i cant switch them.... warrantu issues if i do....
<bjsnider> oh, gimme a break
<ziggy> so you meen if i open it upp and switch them my warranty is still okej _
<ziggy> ?
<bjsnider> i've never heard of a warranty that included the positioning of the sata cables
<iKillCypher> Hello guys is there a way I can get a pre-version of 13.04 ?
<iKillCypher> and update it official when it is out
<iKillCypher> using updater
<bjsnider> i've worked for dell and hp and we never told people they couldn't open the systems up and change things
<bjsnider> what the warranty said was, if you break it, it's your fault
<ziggy> im no warranty expert thats why im asking
<ziggy> okej then
<bjsnider> the warranty said if it leaves the factory in a defective state, it gets replaced, not that you can't mess with it
<iKillCypher> anyone ?
<iKillCypher> o.o ?!
<IdleOne> !patience
<bjsnider> !daily
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<iKillCypher> so I need to install it everyday ?
<iKillCypher> to get the latest update
<bjsnider> of course not
<bjsnider> updates are pushed out to you
<iKillCypher> :(
<ziggy> okej i will try to switch and unplug my storage disk totaly when installing
<BluesKaj> iKillCypher:  you just update and upgrade everyday
<ziggy> then i should create and efi boot partition right ?
<ziggy> it
<iKillCypher> using updater ?
<iKillCypher> any changelog ?
<bjsnider> ziggy, i recommend you read the wiki page. it does work, i am using an efi/ssd system right now
<BluesKaj> the sofrtware updater or apt-get in the terminal, iKillCypher
<bjsnider> iKillCypher, you're stressing out about this way too much
<iKillCypher> lol yeah kinda excited
<iKillCypher> :D
<iKillCypher> wanna get rid of my windows
<bjsnider> really. how will you let natural light into your house?
<BluesKaj> iKillCypher:  have you run linux before ?
<iKillCypher> nope
<iKillCypher> but want to learn
<IdleOne> then you don't want to start with a dev release
<BluesKaj> then maybe you should dualboot
<bjsnider> run a livecd first and then go from there
<iKillCypher> why not ?
<BluesKaj> !dualboot | iKillCypher
<ubottu> iKillCypher: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bjsnider> because it's really different than your current operating system
<iKillCypher> I know o.o
<IdleOne> because there is a good chance it is broken and you won't know how to fix it.
<iKillCypher> but isnt it faster
<bjsnider> faster, i doubt it
<IdleOne> you should download 12.10 and try it on a live USB
<IdleOne> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bjsnider> could be more stable, depending on your hardware
<rye> or inside a VM
<iKillCypher> so what if I want to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 ?
<iKillCypher> need redownload the iso and reinstall
<iKillCypher> :(
<bjsnider> might be faster if your system is loaded with crapware/bloatware
<bjsnider> your ubuntu system will tell you there is a new version and ask you if you want to upgrade
<bjsnider> it will then download the new packages and upgrade
<iKillCypher> so my data wont be lost ?
<bjsnider> of course not
<iKillCypher> so it is possible to upgrade from 12.10 - > 13.04 ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<bjsnider> linux wouldn't be of much use if it destroyed your data during upgrades
<IdleOne> iKillCypher: once 13.04 is released to the public, yes.
<iKillCypher> nice :D
<iKillCypher> cant wait
<iKillCypher> lol
<ziggy> well you can do it now... edit /etc/apt/sources.list and then do a apt-get dist-upgrade .... not recomended
<iKillCypher> do you guys get paid for developing ubuntu ?
<ziggy> bjsnider, i will read the wiki im just realy confused why it does not work now.... im gonna change my drives sata cables now.... brb
<smartboyhw> iKillCypher, the Canonical employees do
<smartboyhw> Others are just volunteers and are un-paid
<iKillCypher> is it true that ubuntu is coded in c ?
<smartboyhw> iKillCypher, not exactly....
<smartboyhw> Lots of languages
<iKillCypher> ok time to boot into ubuntu will be back later :D
<captine> hi there.  anyone had all their accounts become unusable in 13.04 empathy?
<captine> cannot see the account details and cannot delete what is there.  pretty strange (there are just blank spaces instead of the account names etc)
<k1lled> hi guys, i make ubs with 13.04 alpha but i have a problem.... /casper/vmlinuz file not found. i make my USB flash with Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.2.5
<johnjohn101> i see that there is a new 3.8.4 kernel for linux.  How do i know if 13.04 is running that kernel or any updated kernel?
<genii-around> !info linux-image-generic raring
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.0.13.27 (raring), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<MoPac> Hi - I'm very interested to see if anyone else has seen anything like this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/compiz/+bug/1158607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1158607 in Ubuntu "Edge flipping fails after one flip following each login" [Undecided,New]
<MoPac> Also, side note.  It appears that in the last couple of days, there has been a reversion in Compiz re: amnesia on keyboard shortcuts.  My shortcuts for Desktop Wall switching were finally working fine after reboot, and now they get reset to defautls every time
<maxb> Is anyone familiar with unetbootin? It seems to fail to start for me on raring. Run as my user, it exits with no diagnostic info at all. If I sudo first, it hangs. From what I can tell from strace, it seems to be stuck trying to do something with dbus
<Belial> empathy 's contact list is ridiculously large in 13.04
<bekks> maxb: Use gksudo instead of sudo
<maxb> bekks: The result is unchanged, it still hangs
<Atlantic777> +1, I've got that problem with unetbootin too
<Atlantic777> maxb: did you report a bug maybe?
<maxb> Not yet, I was hoping to gather information more useful than "it hangs" first
<Atlantic777> maxb: I think it's some problem with gksudo actually.
<Atlantic777> Let's report a bug and maybe somebody will have idea what else to check. :)
<maxb> Interestingly, I have two computers running raring, and it only hangs on one of them
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-23
<captine> hi all.  something really wrong with empathy all of a sudden...  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5638924/
<captine> 13.04
<DJJeff> usr share menu errors http://pastie.org/pastes/7087233/text
<peawormsworth> I think I see a bug in Unity. Where should I report it?
<peawormsworth> * for raring.
<bcbc2> peawormsworth: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+filebug
<bcbc2> peawormsworth: or better: ubuntu-bug unity (so it collects your machine specs)
<bcbc2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs
<peawormsworth> bcbc2: thanks. but i dont think its machine specific. unity works fine, it just displays and incorrect icons in some cases. and i verified on 2 machines.
<peawormsworth> thx for links.
<bcbc2> peawormsworth: it's easier to let the tool collect the data upfront than having to go back and get it. But either way...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shock_one> Hi, guys. Which utility does Ubuntu (13.04) use for suspend to RAM?
<Naruto_Xboy> heloo
<Naruto_Xboy> hello
<dveim> after another update, i got this message : failed to idle channel 0xcccc0000
<Naruto_Xboy> nvidia card problem on 13.04 beta on my laptop. Who can help me
<dveim> it appears when i log in, does not matter as guest or not
<Naruto_Xboy> nvidia card problem on 13.04 beta on my laptop. Who can help me
<dveim> what is that?
<Naruto_Xboy> i have a laptop asus K56CM
<Naruto_Xboy> this have two graphic card
<Naruto_Xboy> HD4000 and nvidia GT635M
<Naruto_Xboy> but i can swich off GT635M
<Naruto_Xboy> it makes this my laptop is very hot
<Naruto_Xboy> can you help me turn off this
<Naruto_Xboy> nvidia card problem on 13.04 beta on my laptop. Who can help me
<ikonia> Naruto_Xboy: ever considered using the stable release as you don't seem to really understand what you are doing ?
<Naruto_Xboy> i have install ubuntu 12.10 this stable
<ikonia> Naruto_Xboy: ok, so why not usin 12.10 if it's stable ?
<Naruto_Xboy> but i update to 13.04 , i can't turn off nvidia card
<ikonia> then go back to 12.10
<Naruto_Xboy> I want to explore the new version
<ikonia> yes, but you don't seem to be able to deal with a version that is unstable
<ikonia> so using a stable version may allow you to actually use your machine
<eelco_> Hi guys, quick question on Kubuntu 13.04 (I was directed here from the #kubuntu channel). I'm testing out the beta and noticed that Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't take me to a shell any more, where this worked out of the box on Kubuntu 12.10. I can switch to Ctrl+Alt+F1 up to Ctrl+Alt+F6, but the screen just goes blank (receives no input), Ctrl+Alt+F7 get's me back to my desktop as usual though. Both Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and  sudo
<eelco_> /etc/init.d/lightdm stop  exited the display manager, but didn't show a shell. Do any of you know if the default behaviour has changed, or how I can boot in to a shell outside of X now?
<ikonia> eelco_: you can boot into single user mode for a shell
<Naruto_Xboy> tôi nên quay lại 12.10 và chờ bản ổn định 13.04
<Naruto_Xboy> I should go back to the stable 12.10 and wait for 13.04
<eelco_> @ikonia - thank you. Did a quick Google, is this the way to do it? "Append the letter S (or word Single) to the end of the (kernel) line in grub"
<ikonia> eelco_: "single" yes
<ikonia> eelco_: append single
<Naruto_Xboy> thank you ikonia ;)
<eelco_> @ikonia - thank you - Do you know if that Single User environment lets me run a Cuda program like Ctrl-Alt+F1 did allow me to before?
<Naruto_Xboy> time to 13:04 release
<ikonia> eelco_: it's basically a standard setup, just with "single user" approach, the root user, eg: no desktop, no networking etc etc
<ikonia> eelco_: think of it as maintenance mode
<eelco_> @ikonia - thank you, I will give it a try
<eelco_> Out of curiosity, do you know why this the Ctrl + Alt + F1-6 functionality is no longer working? Was that a design decision, or is it just not working on my install?
<ikonia> eelco_: no idea, the #kde guys would be best to answer
<yofel> the tty's have nothing to do with kde though
<yofel> eelco_: do you have any getty processes runnin?
<eelco_> eelco@eelco-pc:~/Programs/truecrack/src$ ps faux | grep "getty"
<eelco_> root      1076  0.0  0.0  15828   972 tty4     Ss+  13:40   0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty4
<eelco_> root      1083  0.0  0.0  15828   964 tty5     Ss+  13:40   0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty5
<eelco_> root      1090  0.0  0.0  15828   964 tty2     Ss+  13:40   0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty2
<eelco_> root      1094  0.0  0.0  15828   964 tty3     Ss+  13:40   0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty3
<eelco_> root      1100  0.0  0.0  15828   968 tty6     Ss+  13:40   0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty6
<eelco_> root      1427  0.0  0.0  15828   972 tty1     Ss+  13:40   0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1
<ikonia> eelco_: really - spamming the channel with that
<ikonia> how do you think that's going to help
<eelco_> sorry, thought it would past as 1 line
<yofel> ikonia: can it be that you haven't yet had a coffee today?
<yofel> !paste | eelco_
<ubottu> eelco_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> yofel: rarely drink coffee
<yofel> have some tea then ;)
<eelco_> guys, you're really spamming the channel now :P
<eelco_> @yofel - so yes, got 6 getty processes running - tty1-6
<yofel> yeah, so this should be working, and it works fine here. Not sure where else to look
<eelco_> OK, learned a bit again :) I'll have a quick read up on getty, tty and Single User mode, might be able to debug some myself. Thanks for your help yofel and ikonia!
<BluesKaj> ttys are working for my setup , thank the Lord :)
<Paddy_NI> Hello I decided to just the gun a little and install raring on my sisters desktop computer.. I have noticed that sound is no longer working and the card is not listed in sounds settings
<Paddy_NI> I have tried installing "pulseaudio-esound-compat" according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1078543
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078543 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu Raring) "[raring] Pulse audio fails to start with error 'Failed to open module "module-esound-protocol-unix": file not found'" [High,Fix released]
<Paddy_NI> I have reboot and it has still not appeared
<Paddy_NI> I have also noticed that the intel graphics performance is pretty bad
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: 1.) is that bug the same as yours, are you getting "file not found errors" 2.) what xorg driver is in use
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: well the bug is not identical as I think the cards may be different
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: do you get the "file not found" error ?
<Paddy_NI> No file not found errors and not sure which version of xorg is in use.. this is fully up to date afaik
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: right so the card is different and the error is different.....why are you following a bug / fix that is totally different to your problem
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: I didn't ask which xorg version you where using, I asked which xorg driver is in use
<Paddy_NI> I could not find an exact duplicate
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: ok - so then there may not be a bug logged, just doing random things from differenet bug reports seems foolish
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: It does but in the past it has given results
<Paddy_NI> better than nothing as far as I am concerned :-)
<ikonia> I'm sorry, I can't support that approach to debugging "pick random bug reports and just try stuff2
<ikonia> no, it's not better than nothing as it can do more damage/make problems worse/harder to fix
<Paddy_NI> They are not exactly random
<Paddy_NI> If I had chosen a random bug report then we would currently not be talking about sound right now
<ikonia> Paddy_NI:  it is random
<Paddy_NI> no its not
<Paddy_NI> I think you need to read up on the definition of random
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: that bug is for a missing compatability module, hence the "file not found" error - as you are not getting that error, the problem is totally different
<Paddy_NI> Okay I'm going to revert any changes I have made
<Paddy_NI> brb
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: I have reverted all the changes I have made, how do I get which xorg driver I am using?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: look in the xorg log
<Paddy_NI> I have an intel chipset I am pretty sure that the graphics and sounds are intel too.. Going to check the log
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: I wasn't asking what the hardware was at this time, I was asking which xorg driver was in use
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: Yeah I know
<Paddy_NI> Here is xorg log http://pastebin.com/MVgSRyPV
<ikonia> I'm not asking for the xorg log
<Paddy_NI> Its a little confusing
<alankila> it's X. It is the worst software in the world except for all others that try to generate working display.
<alankila> they are currently even worse.
<Paddy_NI> lol
<ikonia> thanks for the pointless comment
<ikonia> I'll leave you to it
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: was that directed at me?
<alankila> no, to me, I think.
<ikonia> correct
<alankila> the guy is just known to be pretty grumpy
<ikonia> I'm not grumpy at all
<ikonia> just not wasting time trying to resolve something with pointless comments
<ikonia> laters
<Paddy_NI> alankila: Yeah I see what you mean
<bjsnider> Paddy_NI, what is the result of the dmesg command. pastebin it please
<bjsnider> alankila, i guess you're not in the business of marketing xorg
<Paddy_NI> bjsnider: Here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640398/
<alankila> anyway the xorg log says something like "LoadModule" which mentions which driver it loaded by name, and generally the module initializes and produces a chatlog about it
<alankila> but it's not the only thing it loads, so that makes it harder to answer the question what driver is in use. But really, this is par the course with X, nothing in it is particularly user friendly.
<alankila> but it's better now than it has ever been before, so that's something at least.
<alankila> if you get "vesa" driver then that means unaccelerated fallback driver. This is all stuff you just have to know
<Paddy_NI> Oh okay.. Yeah I remember with dapper I had to specify my screens horizontal and vertical refresh rates and mouse buttons
<alankila> or could be fbdev also
<BluesKaj> install mesa-utils , then run glxinfo | grep OpenGL , the version string is your driver , alankila
<alankila> BluesKaj: pretty circuitous way to find that out, methinks. There got to be something better.
<alankila> but alas, can't think of anything
<BluesKaj> alankila:  nope it works fine , just try it
<Paddy_NI> this is what I got from that glxinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640405/
<bjsnider> don't see anything wrong in dmesg, looks like the right stuff being loaded, and same with glxinfo
<bjsnider> no messages about an audio chip being found at all in demsg though
<alankila> BluesKaj: I already did. While it says nvidia blah blah, I wonder if that's really the Xorg driver or just information about the 3D setup which happens to mention the driver. Let's assume for instance that I loaded vesa driver and have no 3d acceleration whatsoever. Will it still work?
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI:  the you're using the mesa driver
<bjsnider> what do you get from lsusb
<Paddy_NI> Just no sound card listed and poor graphics performance
<BluesKaj> alankila:  I'm not assuming anything , it's supposed to work in 2D  as well afaik
<bjsnider> graphics performance may be due to a problem with unity or compiz at the moment
<Paddy_NI> Oh okay well I guess updates should hopefully resolve graphics performance
<Paddy_NI> *issues
<bjsnider> what does lsusb show
<alankila> BluesKaj: I never said you must assume this. I guess the right word is 'stipulate'. (Assumption made for sake of argument.)
<Paddy_NI> bjsnider: The mouse, keyboard and linux foundation usb root hubs
<bjsnider> and lspci
<alankila> anyway it does sound like i915 driver would be in use for Paddy, so that suggests that his stuff should just work, at least when it comes to graphics. Unless the hardware is simply very poor, I guess. I wish I knew more of this, really, but I haven't had any display trouble other than some crashes with nouveau for a long, long time.
<Paddy_NI> bjsnider: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640420/
<alankila> Paddy_NI: I can't see anything that looks like audio in the PCI hardware listing, and you say there's nonesuch also on the USB listing? This is curious. Could the audio chipset be integrated and disabled in the BIOS?
<bjsnider> there's no sound chip on this board i guess
<bjsnider> could be disabled in the bios
<Paddy_NI> alankila: I think that would be highly unlikely as it just replaced ubuntu 12.10 with 13.04
<Paddy_NI> Sound was working before
<alankila> Paddy_NI: so you say, but there is no sign of it
<Paddy_NI> Well I formatted the HDD then installed the raring daily from two days ago then applied updates
<alankila> it is also plausible that it's some USB thing and a shutdown and reboot sequence wedged the thing at the end of the USB bus until a proper poweroff. These things happen.
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<Paddy_NI> I might power it off for a moment
<bjsnider> is this an expansion card, onboard, or external?
<alankila> or it might be leftover condition from some suspend + resume. But if you can find out that it's enabled in the BIOS, and can remove battery and wait some time, and it still doesn't work, then I have absolutely no idea.
<Paddy_NI> onboard
<BluesKaj> bjsnider:  aplay -l ?
<bjsnider> well that wouldn't work
<bjsnider> there's no alsa driver becuase there's no detected hardware
<Paddy_NI> okay I'm going to power off brb
<bjsnider> do a flea power
<Paddy_NI> okay
<alankila> I've had to do these battery poweroffs with laptops, these things are complicated. :-/
<bjsnider> why did he do a wipe/reload
<alankila> and I have had usb keyboards that die in a 'sudo reboot' sequence, they must be removed and reattached because the usb host is not properly detected after a soft reboot.
<bjsnider> he could have upgraded
<alankila> I really start to hate USB
<alankila> universally seriously broken
<bjsnider> well, maybe thunderbolt will replace it
<bjsnider> eventually
<alankila> I would certainly hope so. This USB thing just has never been implemented correctly so it must go
<alankila> something about it must make it impossible to implement correctly, don't know what
<alankila> even my latest hardware purchase can't reliably boot from USB key, it works kinda 1/3 of the time and lately not at all.
<alankila> tried to replace SSD by USB so I could put the SSD on a different computer that would benefit more from it... worked a few months, then BIOS decided it will never see the USB key again during bootup. I don't even.
<alankila> I dd'd the data from the USB key to another SSD on another box and then it booted from SSD like nothing had happened.
<penguin42> I need to do some USB debug actually - my Sammy printer has stopped working on my main Ubuntu box but works fine on my older Mate box
<alankila> oh yes, and even when the USB key did boot, Linux would fail to detect it almost always... I guess the fact BIOS used it left it in some state that confused Linux about it so I had to always remove it and plug it back in during initramfs so it would find the root fs on it
<alankila> Might be flakiness about these new USB 3.0 things. After all, the tech is like 1 year old now only, so clearly can't expect it to work. I had much the same experience with USB 2.0 originally, and it eventually got better.
<alankila> I'm also a programmer so I know all about new software being broken. This stuff happens. Complexity is the enemy of working things, and everything is always so incredibly complex because it's specced by very optimistic people. Anyway, end of rant before someone bans me.
<Ziggy_> just installed 13.04 and kde keeps crashing for me.... it screen turns black and it logs me out.. where can i find some kind of log to see whats wrong ?
<penguin42> Ziggy_: Try /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ziggy_> here it is >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640499/
<Ziggy_> it does not say mutch to me but maybe someone can take a look
<Ziggy_> it has crashed 3 times in 2 hours now
<penguin42> Ziggy_: Try the .old version
<Ziggy_> .old >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5640508/
<penguin42> Ziggy_: OK that .old shows an X server segfault; it's a buggy graphics/GL driver
<Ziggy_> hmm okej im using 3im using propietary drivers now maybe i should switch back to the tested one then
<penguin42> using KDE in Xrender rather GL mode tends to work well for me; but I'm not a gamer
<Ziggy_> only game i want to work is QuakeLive :)
<Ziggy_> but i want my 3d acceleration to work
<fcuk112> how to get nautilus split-view (f3) back?
<krabador> hi, people i would to know if it's normal that zsync process are slower than the complete dowload if the iso from the same server
<wilee-nilee> krabador, should not be, what are you zsyncing?
<wilee-nilee> raring?
<krabador> wilee-nilee, i try the daily, every 4-5 days
<krabador> wilee-nilee, zsync would be useful
<wilee-nilee> I have not run  a sync for awhile so I'm not sure and am in windows at the moment, so I can't check
<wilee-nilee> should run fast, make sure the address is correct I suppose, has it always been this way with the command you are using?
<extropianpirate> i wonder if someone could help me? i'm trying to use dual monitors with an intel hd 2500 built into my core i5, they're currently mirrored, but when i try to change that, system settings and xrandr don't recognise there's more than one monitor. the monitors are connected with DVI and HDMI, Kubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> got google earth running ok , same old requirements as before , lsb-core , lsb4, and ia32-libs
<penguin42> Can someone try and reproduce https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62446 - it's happening on +1 for me, but not on Arch with apparently the same libreoffice version - any other +1's see it?
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 62446 in Spreadsheet "EDITING: Copy/Paste incorrectly copying value/importing on values" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<penguin42> only takes like 2 mins to reproduce if you can....
<melkor> My microphone doesn't work with the 3.8 kernel.
<yofel> penguin42: seems to work here http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/spread.png (calc 4.0.1)
<penguin42> yofel: Hmph - wth is going on then ?
<penguin42> 1:4.0.1-0ubuntu2 here
<yofel> same
<penguin42> hmph ok, that's weird then; might ask on one of the Lo channels
#ubuntu+1 2013-03-24
<snadge> how do i install just fglrx from xorg-edgers ? the drivers only ppa gives me an access denied message :/
<snadge> at the moment im manually patching the drivers downloaded from amd.. which i have to redo every time i install a kernel update
<snadge> never mind.. theres a new beta :D
<BrianH> Howdy, I'm having some issues installing 13.04.  Installation works fine with live USB and I restart the system.  It'll boot to a blank purple screen and sit.  Then I'm forced to shut it down, and it reboots with another purple screen and an error "An error has occurred while mounting /boot"
<BrianH> It seems unresponsive to press S to skip or M for manual recovery.
<bjsnider> you chose to mount /boot separately from /?
<BrianH> Where would I have chose that through the installer?
<BrianH> I just uses the guided installer and accepted the defaults.
<BrianH> used*
<BrianH> My /etc/fstab shows both / and /boot ... should I remove /boot?
<BrianH> it says in fstab above it that "# /boot was on /dev/sda1 during installation"
<BrianH> I think that did the trick.  I commented it out and now it's booting.
<BrianH> My USB keyboard and mouse won't work now ...
<BrianH> Hmmm, there's nothing I can do when normal booting.  I get to the login screen and the USB mouse and keyboard are unresponsive.
<BrianH> They work when selecting grub menus and on the live USB.
<BrianH> When I try to boot into Recovery, I can't even use the keyboard to select anything from the first menu either.
<peawormsworth> sudo doesnt seem to "forget" my password between logins.
<peawormsworth> Specifically I am doing: CTRL-ALT-F1 and login as user. "sudo ls" and type password. Logout, login, "sudo ls" (no password required).
<valorie> sudo lasts for about 5 minutes, as i recall
<valorie> I've not tried logging out and in, though
<peawormsworth> valorie: yup i will use "sudo -K" from now on.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<dr_willis> reset all my settings back to defaults for testing in 13.04 - noticed theres no longer a 'show all desktops/expose' type button in the panel any more.. this a bug. or a design decision to remove it?
<dr_willis> seems i see it in some screenshots but not in others.. and i thought i had it befor i cleaned out all my user settings
<Paddy_NI> Has unity-2d been discontinued?
<k1l> iirc yes.
<Paddy_NI> Iam asking as I am getting poor graphics performance on this 13.04 installation and I am wondering if 2d is still an option?
<k1l> it was the plan to use llvmpipe for the only-2d view. but i dont know where the route is now since unity gets a change anyway
<Paddy_NI> Oh I see, well thanks for the heads up :-)
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI:  have you checked out the additional drivers ?
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj: It's an intel chipset
<Paddy_NI> I'll check anyway :-)
<BluesKaj> probly the i915
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5643370/
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj: Compiz worked well on 12.04 :-(
<Paddy_NI> This is my sisters computer I am trying to refurbish it a little.. I have added 2gb or ram since 12.04
<BluesKaj> running a dev OS is a bit edgy , don't you think?...not exactly stable yet
<Paddy_NI> BluesKaj: Oh no doubt but I have the time to do this now
<Paddy_NI> Who knows when I will have the time again
<Paddy_NI> So it's either this or some other linux
<ikonia> is this the same computer you where having problems with 13.04 the other day and was going back to 12.10 ?
<ikonia> sound card and video problems as I recal
<BluesKaj> Paddy_NI:  are you running 13.04 or 12.10?
<Paddy_NI> 13.04
<ikonia> is it the same computer ?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: Same computer however I do not intend on putting 12.10 back on it
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: that was you plan the last time I saw it
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: did something change ?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: nope
<Paddy_NI> was not that plan at all
<ikonia> as I recall you'd tried some random PPA fixes for your sound card
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: I got the sound working with those fiwex
<Paddy_NI> *fixes
<ikonia> (apologies if I'm a bit out of date on that as I do'nt remember)
<Paddy_NI> ;-)
<Paddy_NI> My plan involved getting a more modern linux on the tower as the broadcom driver where previously terrible with frequent disconnects
<Paddy_NI> Made it unusable
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: what made you feel a more modern distro would fix that
<ikonia> as the broadcom drivers are not linked to a distro but to the vendors packages
<Paddy_NI> better broadcom drivers
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: are you using the closed source ones ?
<Paddy_NI> Drivers typically improve and undergo bug fixes
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: Nope
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: ah, so the open ones that are part of the kenrel
<ikonia> kernel even
<Paddy_NI> Yes
<ikonia> ok, so later kernel, later versions, not unreasonable
<Paddy_NI> I had in the past tried fw-cutter and ndiswrapper
<ikonia> yes, no wonder that was poor
<Paddy_NI> I am actually wondering how best to spend my time now.. I have very limited time and it's unlikely I will be able to sort this for her in to the next few months which is not an option so I might try a different distro if graphics are now going to be so bad
<Paddy_NI> youtube videos are like slideshows
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: what xorg driver is being used ?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: I am not sure on that one
<ikonia> checked the logs ?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: I'm only asking as changing distros won't help that as all distros use "xorg"
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: I have had a brief flick through them although I have no idea what I am looking for
<ikonia> basically which xorg module is being loaded for your card
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: just keep in mind though that swapping distros will probably do nothing if it's an internal xorg driver being used
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: The bodhi linux live usb ran like a dream with hardware accelerated graphics
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: ok - so comparing which xorg driver is being used would be the way forward
<Paddy_NI> So that is what makes me think of changing to one that gets me a usable system
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: I suspect it's falling back to vesa or something in Ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> [    18.952] (II) intel(0): SNA compiled: xserver-xorg-video-intel 2:2.21.5-0ubuntu1 (Timo Aaltonen <tjaalton@ubuntu.com>)
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: so forcing it to the right module, would fix that
<ikonia> (bascially)
<Paddy_NI> That is what I found in the xorg log
<Paddy_NI> Is that not useful?
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: it only loads that one module ?
<Paddy_NI> Its a big file
<ikonia> it should load more than one, but then only use one
<ikonia> I'd expect it to load 2 - maybe 3
<Paddy_NI> should I pastebin the output as its not immediately clear
<ikonia> nah, I don't really want to go through your logs
<ikonia> just worth keeping in mind what I said
<Paddy_NI> [    19.303] (II) intel(0): [XvMC] i915_xvmc driver initialized.
<Paddy_NI> Looks like the driver it decided to use
<Paddy_NI> xvmc shouldbe good ?
<ikonia> I'd expect it to use the generic "intel"
<ikonia> rather than i915
<Paddy_NI> How do I force it to use intel?
<ikonia> create an xorg.conf
<BluesKaj> i915 seems to be the default on most intel gpus on 13.04
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: what actual chip is the video card ?
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: I am not sure.. lspci 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<ikonia> Paddy_NI: I'd check which xorg module works best with that, I'm surprised it's "i915" rather than "intel"
<Paddy_NI> ikonia: I think this is way to much hassle and distro hopping until I find one that fits seems much easier
<Paddy_NI> Oh and thanks for your time :-)
<arand> Hmm, I'm getting 50k download from the cdimage server, would it be faster to install Q and upgrade to get an R system, or are there any netinstall images for R or similar?
<yofel_> arand: there is a mini iso for raring. Go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD, copy the quantal URL of the image that you want and replace quantal with raring in the URL
<arand> how sneaky :)
<arand> thanks.
<Belial> anyone noticing that after you unmaximize certain windows in unity, that you can no longer use the windows controls or anything that's inside of the title bar of the window? you have to restart the program for it to work again.
<Belial> i've noticed this with gwibber and firefox so far.
<penguin42> does anyone else on KDE find they seem to be gaining some black screen blanker windows on every boot?
<yofel_> penguin42: during boot or do you mean black windows in the session?
<penguin42> yofel: When the session is restored I have a few *extra* windows that are black, kblkscreen I think
<yofel> hm, can't say I ever had that.
<yofel> the only thing that happens every now and then is panels and windows being black after adjusting the screen resolution
<yofel> (when using a 2nd screen)
<penguin42> yofel: It looks to me as though there is a process saving it's self in the session wrongly for some reason
<yofel> hm, that could be, but I don't know in what config file to look. The session management has an application blacklist that you could use if you find out what's creating those windows
<penguin42> session management tends to run away and hide from where I last found it
<bjsnider> ther's basically two intel graphics drivers: i810, if you've got old junk hardware, and i915 for anything relatively new
<bjsnider> so if you lsmod an intel system, you'll see one or the other of those modules
 * dupondje is getting hopeless to get empathy working :(
 * penguin42 found my libreoffice problem - interaction with Klipper - if Klipper is configured to synchronice clipboard and selection it really screws up
<penguin42> dupondje: I've never had any empathy for empathy
<eboyblue3> Hi.
<eboyblue3> Is anyone active?
<eboyblue3> !patience | eboyblue3
<ubottu> eboyblue3, please see my private message
 * eboyblue3 waits for someone to be available
<penguin42> imagine for a moment that someone was active, what would you say to them?
<eboyblue3> Oh.
<eboyblue3> Do you support PowerPC?
<bekks> Whats your actual support question?
<penguin42> eboyblue3: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/raring/   there seems to be a raring build of lubuntu in there
<penguin42> eboyblue3: ...for ppc that is
<eboyblue3> I'm almost done downloading the daily iso for PowerPC
<penguin42> eboyblue3: I don't have any PPC machines with enough umph to run Ubuntu
<eboyblue3> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<penguin42> only ancient stuff
<eboyblue3> It lists PowerPC in there
<eboyblue3> Plus, I have a Power Mac G5 dual-core 2 GhZ
<penguin42> eboyblue3: I'm not aware of anyone on here who runs PPC but ask a specific question
<bekks> eboyblue3: Whats your actual support question?
<eboyblue3> I try to boot from a CD with Ubuntu PPC installed on it, but it starts hanging at one point and fills the screen with [ . ]
<eboyblue3> It's not supposed to happen
<eboyblue3> Or is it?
<tyrog> Hi. Is anybody here using Kubuntu 13.04, the development release, daily?
<eboyblue3> I'm currently in Mac OS X 10.5.8
<penguin42> eboyblue3: I doubt it - I suspect you're going to need to find someone PPC specific; as I remember there was a bit of an art to getting stuff to work on Macs; I had Debian working on one a few years ago but it took a bit of a fight
<penguin42> tyrog: I'm running with KDE on rarin up todate as of today
<eboyblue3> My iso finished downloading
<tyrog> penguin42: No problems? I think I would just jump right into 13.04 now, because KDE4.10 is stable and not in constant change as Unity. The rest of the previews seem to favor 13.04 against 12.10. How would you compare them?
<penguin42> tyrog: A few minor problems
<penguin42> tyrog: I'm getting the Muon updater segging once in a while, and I'm seeing an extra blank window appear when I login that I seem to have to close; other than that it's happy
<tyrog> penguin42: Yeah I mostly use the terminal for package management so no problems for me I think. In terms of speed and responsiveness, how would you compare them?
<penguin42> tyrog: 13.04 is doing good - no perf problems on my box
<penguin42>  <food>
<penguin42> <burp>
<tyrog> penguin42: All the software works? No crashes?
<penguin42> tyrog: As I said, only problem I had was an occasional muon crash
<penguin42> anyway, time to go now
<dr_willis> Hmm.. trying to add a ppa.. and it seems to be hanging.. anyone else noticed this?
<dr_willis> gpg: keyring `/tmp/tmp96pw_k/pubring.gpg' created
<dr_willis> gpg: requesting key 3B1510FD from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<dr_willis> and then it just waits....
<dr_willis> now it timed out.. keyserver is down ?
<ironhalik> huh, no free space on /boot :>
<ironhalik> how can I list all installed kernels and remove some of them? apt-get autoremove linux-image-<version> should be enough?
<dr_willis> i dont think autoremove works that way
<dr_willis> i think i saw some scripts/commands at askubuntu.com on removeing all but the current kernel
<ironhalik> I think it worked, removed all the images, created new initram and configured grub
<ironhalik> btw, do I still need to use discard flag on SSDs to have TRIM support?
<bekks> ironhalik: Yes.
<alankila> you can just execute "sudo fstrim /" every few months or so if you don't want to do the mount discard option
<alankila> at least for some SSDs, discard really slows them down
<ironhalik> just did the fstrim
<ironhalik> is there a way to do it on LVM volumes?
<alankila> there are also some reasons to think that discard's significance is fairly low. That is because of the sandforce controller and its advanced algorithms like compression and data deduplication. it generally means that the SSD has empty flash blocks it needs to maintain good performance even without discard.
<alankila> afaik lvm passes the discard on to any underlying device it has
<ironhalik> I've got crucial m4, based on marvell, and intel 520
<ironhalik> so no GC in those (or at least none on par with sandforce ones)
<oscailt> Hi. Just wondering if anyone knows whether or not 13.04; is currently supporting the Realtek "RTL8723AE-BT" wireless driver?
<oscailt> H. Lost connection so sorry for asking the same question twice in a row.
<oscailt> Just wondering if anyone knows anything about the Realtek RTL8723AE-BT in regards to 13.04
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-17
<dougbb> Is this the right place to ask about xubuntu 14.04 b1 problems?
<k1l_> yep
<dougbb> great ... I did a clean install of the beta, and then did all the updates. I am now trying to change the "Time And Data Settings" to use ntp, and the attempt to install it is failing
<dougbb> "Could not install package  The necessary applications to install the package could not be found"
<dougbb> obviously that's a bug, just wondering where the best place to report it would be .... regular launchpad?
<dougbb> I also have a question about xfdesktop --reload
<dougbb> ... it no longer causes the desktop background to cycle
<Beryl> ok so I've tried firefox 24/27/28/29/30, 5 versions, none are working on 14.04, but they were before i updated... all give (process:10585): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Beryl> I'm using firefox in wine because it won't run on linux :-/
<k1l_> Beryl: o_O? firefox runs fine here. try a clean firefox setup without your addons
<dougbb> Beryl: I'm using firefox on 14.04 b1 without any problems, did you trying moving aside your ~/.mozilla directory
<Beryl> dougbb: yes
<Beryl> k1l_: i have for all of them
<dougbb> Beryl: did you do a clean install of 14.04 (i.e., formatting the system partitions)?
<Beryl> dougbb: it's hash perfect
<dougbb> I don't understand what you mean by that
<dougbb> did you format the system partitions when you installed?
<Beryl> yes, and not a single bit is wrong
<Beryl> I've been using 14.04 for a while and after a series of updates, even fresh firefox, ANY version will not run
<Beryl> all segfault
<Beryl> It's funny how wine's development branch is a more stable API
<dougbb> Beryl, do any other mozilla-based apps work? Like thunderbird or filezilla?
<k1l_> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=833117
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 833117 in Startup and Profile System "Does not disable glib slice allocator with glib >= 2.35" [Critical,New]
<Beryl> haven't tried
<k1l_> "To be able to run it, I have to enter `firefox -safe-mode' and reset it."
<Beryl> tried that
<Beryl> i'm going to rolling back it's deps
<k1l_> for more workarounds or info see and contribute to that bug
<Beryl> I have a feling all 5 versions of firefos have not broke themselves at the same time
<k1l_> wait what?
<Beryl> I've tried 24/27/28/29/30, none work
<k1l_> all 5 version? so you are mixing things anyway? ff works here btw
<Beryl> It's gotta be a broken dep
<Beryl> it's like back when trying to empty the trash in every gtk de causes the desktop crask
<Beryl> none of the des were broken, a lib was that was patched to be bad
<k1l_> ok, so please try a clean 14.04 and a official ubuntu package from the repos. then please report a bug or confirm the bug existing and contribute there
<Beryl> flipping back to pure vanilla now
<Beryl> lol wow firefox gpu acceleration works in wine
<Beryl> ok back to standard 14.04 28.0+build1-0ubuntu1
<Beryl> -safe-mode doesn't change anything, crashes instantly on startup, sometimes mozilla crash reporter comes up, sometimes it does not
<Beryl> If the exact same firefox version/build can run on 13.10 but not 14.04, and 14.04 uses newer deps... gotts be bad deps
<Beryl> installed thunderbird... does not work either
<Beryl> filezilla does though
<Beryl> aaaaand i try launching thunderbird and this time it starts
<dougbb> Beryl: thunderbird comes installed by default, why did you have to install it?
<Beryl> and again, it fails
<Beryl> dougbb: installed minimal
<dougbb> so .... does that perhaps suggest a course of action to you?
<dougbb> :)
<Beryl> thunderbird starts every second time, strange
<Beryl> i coudl throw on the ubuntu desktop meta package but it's not going to change firefox or it's deps...
<Beryl> unless canonical has royally fucked with cross deps
<dougbb> I'm suggesting that you do a stock install, not "minimal" and see if that helps
<dougbb> of course if it does, you're right that there is a dep problem
<dougbb> but I imagine that those of us who are reporting that it works fine did not do a minimal install (I certainly did not)
<Beryl> oh my god praise mint, their firefox deb works
<Data_Crusad3r> hello everyone :)
<Data_Crusad3r> I have a question, can someone help me?
<Data_Crusad3r> I downloaded ubuntu 14.04 iso last night and i want to install it on my laptop but i dont have a CD
<Data_Crusad3r> is there anyway to do that without using a cd?
<elfy> I've not used CD nor USB for a long time - use a USB
<elfy> I use unetbootin
<elfy> bah read I've not used CD nor USB  as I've not used CD nor DVD
<Data_Crusad3r> elfy, what do i select? daily build, or daily build_64x ?
<elfy> I don't know what you need ;)
<elfy> if you want 64bit then the 64x one
<Data_Crusad3r> elfy, alright buddy, thanks :)
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> Data_Crusad3r: if you downloaded yesterday - you can point unetbootin at that rather than get it again
<Data_Crusad3r> yeah i know but how can i acess the file via unetboot?
<Data_Crusad3r> its in download files
<elfy> Data_Crusad3r: at the bottom of unetbootin - diskimage - naviagte to the location
<Data_Crusad3r> in the location, it's only showing me my computer
<Data_Crusad3r> can I drag and drop?
<elfy> navigate from File System to /home/user/Downloads
<elfy> Data_Crusad3r: sorted?
<Gamoder> Hi everyone, I got two problems (XFCE, 64 bit, 14.04): At first, the notification bar crashes all the time. And secondly, nm-applet does not show.
<Gamoder> (Additionally, eclipse just crashed, but that might be unrelated)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<SuperLag> Any of you guys encounter an issue where you cannot lock the desktop session?
<SuperLag> My screen will just flicker/flash, like it was *attempting* to lock, but then go right back to what I was doing before that attempt.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<budo_> i cant install this plugin
<budo_> https://www.google.com/tools/dlpage/hangoutplugin/download.html?platform=linux_ubuntu_i386
<budo_> what is wrong
<ikonia> budo_: what is the error you get
<budo_> ok. anyone that have the same problem as me.
<budo_> tell them to go to this  http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-google-talk-ubuntu-official-repository/
<budo_> and it might work. it worked for me
<SuperLag> I reinstalled.
<SuperLag> So when I mounted old ~, the problems returned.
<SuperLag> It's specific to my profile, but I don't know where to start, to fix the issue.
<SuperLag> I'm currently reverted, to the new profile... but I'd like to have access to the data in my old profile. I guess I could bindmount stuff like ~/{Code,Documents,Downloads,Music,Pictures,Videos}
<SuperLag> I don't have enough root on the drive where ~ is, currently, to copy stuff over. It's only a 250GB drive. Where all the ~ stuff is stored for the original, it's a 2TB drive.
<BluesKaj> SuperLag, how large is the / partition?
<SuperLag> 100GB
<SuperLag> didn't even need to make it that big... I just wanted to make sure I had plenty of room, as I install a lot of stuff usually
<BluesKaj> 15G for / is plenty if you keep it cleaned up of old dependencies
<SuperLag> yeah, but even if I free up ~85GB of /, that's still not nearly enough :)
<SuperLag> most of what's on that drive is either VMs or ISOs that I've downloaded to create said VMs
<SuperLag> VMware defaults to creating them in ~/Documents/Virtual Machines/
<BluesKaj> heh, here df -h shows; /dev/sda1  12G  6.9G  4.0G  64% /
<SuperLag> I have since gotten smart and put them in /opt/vm (on a completely dedicated drive) on my laptop
<SuperLag> to keep ~ usage lower
<SuperLag> If I could figure out which config files are causing the issue, I'd just delete them or move them out, son they'd be recreated... and keep things where they are
<BluesKaj> of course after upgrades I usually do an autoclean and clean
<SuperLag> what does autoclean do?
<BluesKaj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<SuperLag> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7108848/
<SuperLag> ~/.local/ being so full seems strange
<SuperLag> ahh.. looks like that's Trash
<roasted> hello friends. Has Trusty hit a package freeze yet? As in, the versions of xyz software that we see in Synaptic, are they locked? Or do they have the chance to get upgraded yet?
<luminoso> hello all. does anyone knows which xorg-server comes in 14.04?
<luminoso> because i need catalyst 13.2
<luminoso> and i don't want to install something that i'll need to re-install in july due 13.10 eEOL
<lordievader> !info xserver-xorg
<ubottu> xserver-xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+1ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 67 kB, installed size 366 kB
<lordievader> luminoso: I suppose that one ^ since I think Trusty is in Feature Freeze.
<luminoso> humm
<luminoso> nice
<luminoso> !info xorg-server
<ubottu> Package xorg-server does not exist in trusty
<luminoso> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-3 (trusty), package size 65 kB, installed size 185 kB
<pmatulis3> beware of this bug
<pmatulis3> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/1292220
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1292220 in compiz (Ubuntu) "ccsm crashed with UnboundLocalError in AskUser(): local variable 'msg_dict' referenced before assignment" [Medium,Confirmed]
<CarlFK> looking for http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg  for trusty.
<CarlFK> or ffenc_dvvideo, or maybe avenc_dvvideo gstreamer plugin
<nvanmeurs> Dear people of Ubuntu+1, I was referred to this channel because I'm looking for drivers for a wireless USB adapter ( 0df6:0067 ), itś for my younger brother's computer who is running 12.04. Any chance drivers for this device will be available in the upcoming release of 14.04?
<CarlFK> nvanmeurs: if you don't get an answer, may as well dl the cd and see what happens
<nvanmeurs> CarlFK: Is 14.04 already available for download?
<llutz> nvanmeurs: not released but beta/daily available here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/beta-1/   or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<nvanmeurs> llutz: Does it need to be reinstalled upon release?
<llutz> nvanmeurs: just upgrade should do
<nvanmeurs> llutz: Okay Thanks alot :)
<llutz> nvanmeurs: the usb-id (prod-id) is unknown in 14.04 as far as i can find, so it won't use the device automatically
<nvanmeurs> llutz: Thanks for the info, saved me the time from burning the iso
<llutz> nvanmeurs: according http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/rt2800usb the device isn't supported, maybe some other ralink-drivers would work. some info on https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Sitecom_WLA-6000
<llutz> nvanmeurs: imho easier to buy a $10 device with realtek or atheros chipset :)
<nvanmeurs> llutz: Yeah we're actually thinking about just wiring the place up
<nvanmeurs> I live one floor higher than him, and I got a router up here
<CooLBALL> how can I upgrade to ubuntu 14.04 beta?
<ikonia> check the links in the topic
<CooLBALL> ikonia: i checked them
<CooLBALL> i neglected ubuntu for too long
<CooLBALL> everything about 12.04.4 has me excited about 14.04
<CooLBALL> there is a lot to distinguish ubuntu
<CooLBALL> if I seem offtopic I am kind of waiting to hear if i can upgrade to 14.04 BETA
<k1l> CooLBALL: of course you can
<k1l> update-manager -d # -d for development release. be aware it will break when you need to do something importatnt
<CooLBALL> k1l: tyvm
<SuperLag> k1l: haha
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-18
<Beryl> Soo who else has this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/1284558
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284558 in firefox (Ubuntu) "SEGFAULT at start: GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0' failed" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<rohan> how do i move window controls to the right in ubuntu unity 14.04?
<Beryl> i'm pretty sure ubuntu tweak still works with that
<rohan> Beryl: i am not having the firefox bug you linked to
<rww> me either
<rohan> Beryl: also i read somewhere that unity no longer uses GTK styling so the older way of moving buttons wouldn't work
<rohan> i am using KDE myself, but i am asking this for a test build i'm planning to use
<rohan> Beryl: also, i *just* noticed a new firefox update was pushed. does that fix your issue?
<rohan> i get that error in my terminal too, but firefox still works. did you try resetting your profile?
<Beryl> I've tried everything, 5 different version fo firefox, empty and premade profiles
<Beryl> it never gets tot he point of reading the profile folder
<Beryl> the strace output is too monsterous to read
<rohan> very odd.
<Beryl> funny thing is if you use a firefox built for debian's older glibc it'll run once in a while
<Hempathy> hi guys, I'm looking for some help with 14.04 packages
<Hempathy> specifically dependencies for compiz-gnome and unity-settings-daemon
<TenLeftFingers> In 14.04 I've been offered a partial upgrade for nearly a week now. The details section specifies a new kernel installaiton as well as upgrades to 149 packages. Is it safe to assume after several days that this is one of those cases where the changes are intended to be applied?
<dawk> I'm not able to login to my desktop
<dawk> I stopped lightdm to disable GUI, ever since then I'm not able to login to my desktop
<dawk> I get the login screen
<dawk> and when I enter the password, I see the mouse cursor, and it comes to the login screen
<varikonniemi> hello, i have a suggestion for the new shutdown/restart window. Currently the text can only be seen on mouseover, this is bad for touchscreens since they cannot know the options
<DJones> varikonniemi: Is that on a touchscreen based laptop, or on tablet? I don't have a touchscreen laptop so its not something I'd thought of, but I can see what you mean
<varikonniemi> no its just something i noticed while testing
<DJones> It makes sense, got me wondering how the tablet/phone version does it?
<varikonniemi> i have normal laptop wo touchscreen
<DJones> I wonder whether its different with a touchscreen laptop
<varikonniemi> that was my first thought, but it would be unnecessary work
<varikonniemi> this is also a problem on lock/lgout screen, an perhaps all similar dialogs?
<DJones> I thought the default was that the shutdown button is highlighted so you can see the text, not something I can check at the minute
<DJones> But even so, you still wouldn't know what the other button was for
<varikonniemi> i did not notice any button being highlighted, i was only running in live media
<varikonniemi> so maybe driver bug or something
<varikonniemi> but you are right, the other option remains a mystery even if highlighting works
<varikonniemi> i suggest to make the text always visible as background white, and turn foreground white on mouseover.
<DJones> I think the idea is people realise the the difference between the two icons, one looks like a power button, the other part circle with the arrow suggests reboot
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<varikonniemi> DJones, i can see that, but imho that sacrifices quite significant functionality for some aesthetic preference
<varikonniemi> not everyone has taught themselves the meaning of those symbols. And it gets even more pronounced when you add more options to that menu like hibernate etc. with their own symbols
<varikonniemi> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-Lycchb5oXAE/UTnMzmh87rI/AAAAAAAAOa4/dTl_TlMcUa4/s1600/ubuntu-new-shutdown-dialog_1.png feeling lucky?
<Gamoder__> Hi everyone, was there some major change in latex since 13.04? Somehow my document formatting is wrong now (and it wasn't in 13.04). Specifically, several line breaks are missing. Or am I just missing a package?
<popey> varikonniemi: what kind of device are you imagining this being a problem on?
<varikonniemi> popey, all devices which are being used by touchscreen
<varikonniemi> please don't say unity8 is what supports touch etc....
<popey> varikonniemi: devices such as?
<varikonniemi> this is a really simple ui design bug, why these questions?
<varikonniemi> there are hundreds of touch enabled devices ubuntu can run on
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<popey> varikonniemi: I only asked one question.
<popey> varikonniemi: trying to figure out the impact of the issue. How many users are likely affected. Pretty normal bug triage process.
<varikonniemi> popey, my point is that even if there was only a few such devices, why make something non functional for those few, when making it functional for everyone is a nobrainer? So there really is no point in figuring out exactly what % is affected, as the fix is not a compromise
<popey> varikonniemi: because we have to prioritise work
<popey> varikonniemi: e.g. a bug which causes data loss, or affects many users is higher priority than a design glitch that affects only a few
<junkanoo> if I'm running 14.04 beta, how can I get the latest updates to 14.04... just run apt-get update?
<junkanoo> what about when 14.04 is released in april... same thing or do I need to do apt-get upgrade?
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<junkanoo> dist-upgrade... got it
<junkanoo> thx
<junkanoo> while I have you, I'm having trouble installing jave (jre) on my 14.04
<junkanoo> any ideas?
<junkanoo> scratch that... seems to work now (after a reboot)
<varikonniemi> junkanoo, update you do before every upgrade
<varikonniemi> and dist-upgrade every time it says that some packages were not upgraded
<marianne> hello, is the new LTS 14.04 going to be available on disc?
<k1l> marianne: with disc you mean CD length?
<Nothing_Much> marianne: most likely not if you're expecting it on a CD and not a DVD
<marianne> Nothing_Much: DVD works too... just want a good hardcopy just in case
<Nothing_Much> marianne: DVDs work fine, CDs no longer work because the images are too big, the only known Ubuntu distro that I know of that'll fit on a CD is Lubuntu
<marianne> Nothing_Much: well I'm decent once things are configured, but along the way mishaps can happen and it's nice to have a DVD to reinstall on hand
<Nothing_Much> that's fine, a DVD will work :)
<marianne> Nothing_Much: only thing I wish is that they had a repair option, for required system files
<TJ-> marianne: I guess most people use a USB device now in preference to a DVD
<marianne> TJ: what size would be required?
<TJ-> marianne: I think 1GB should be sufficient for the Live ISO, larger for containing the complete software archive of course!
<marianne> TJ: coolio... I'll go out and get one just for it...
<burner> how do I know if fglx-updates has the latest 14.3 beta 1 catalyst driver?
<burner> I was using fglrx, but the crashing on vlc was annoying enough to drop back to the open source
<k1l> see the version the package in the repo is
<robotti^> hello
<robotti^> I find some little bug on ubuntu 14.04
<robotti^> I do not have /dev/dvd
<robotti^> only /dev/sr0 and /dev/cdrom
<burner> is that a bug?
<robotti^> I could not play dvd movies
<burner> use vlc
<burner> :)
<robotti^> vlc cannot play dvd movies because of that
<robotti^> mplayer cannot also
<robotti^> lsdvd does not work also
<burner> lsdvd doesn't work here, but I can open dvds with vlc
<burner> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Beldar> robotti^, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs  install the restricted-extras as well
<robotti^> I installed those
<robotti^> Playback failure:
<robotti^> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/dvd".
<robotti^> Your input can't be opened:
<robotti^> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/dvd'. Check the log for details.
<robotti^> sorry my flood
<robotti^> vlc log
<burner> no worries... check can you tell vlc to open disk and change it to /dev/sr0 ?
<robotti^> now it is trying to something, but it does not play
<robotti^> that bug does not occur on earlier version of ubuntu
<llutz> robotti^: "grep dvd /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules"  any output?
<robotti^> Ok, I managed to install libdvdcss, normally it will install automatically
<robotti^> and no need for shell script
<robotti^> but now it was different than before
<robotti^> should I make symbolic link for /dev/sr0 to /dev/dvd?
<robotti^> because by default my players are trying to open /dev/dvd? I think it should fix?
<robotti^> ok, now it is working
<robotti^> thanks for help!
<burner> :)
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-19
<AussieDownUnder> Does xubuntu 14.04 come with a midi sound thing installed? I can't get a program that uses midi to spit out any sound.
<semitones> oh hallo der
<AussieDownUnder> You can't even play semitones
<redst0rm> y0 :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<snadge> application lense stopped working after an update?
<k0fee> i'm on natty on my other box, trying to get openvpn, leafpad and hexedit installed, the repo list on it aren't working for whatever reason, anyone got a link on a repo i can add thank you
<lordievader> k0fee: Natty is EOL, from the wikipedia page "Support for Ubuntu 11.04 officially ended on 28 October 2012." That is why the repo's don't work. It would be best to upgrade to Precise (12.04) or Saucy (13.10).
<lordievader> Or wait a couple of weeks and upgrade to Trusty (14.04).
<k0fee> i found the eol list with downloads available but yeah, no repo list
<k0fee> there are things i really like and want to stay with on natty
<k0fee> put it this way, i get openvpn leafpad etc installed i'm just gonna mirror the drive with dd so i won't have to go through this
<AlanBell> morning, where is the Ubuntu Server install image for trusty?
<AlanBell> or should I start with 13.10 and do-release-upgrade -d?
<k1l_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/
<k1l_> AlanBell: ^
<AlanBell> thanks k1l_
<AussieDownUnder> How do I work out if I  have midi for the sound installed on my xubuntu 14.04?
<BluesKaj> "Morning
<Rovanion> Eclipse is not working on 14.04. It refuses to start with the following error message: The Eclipse executable launcher was unable to locate itscompanion shared library ubuntu
<Rovanion> excluding the last ubuntu there..
<aguitel> mate desktop will be in 14.04 ?
<trism> !info mate-desktop trusty | aguitel
<ubottu> aguitel: mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<trism> if that's it, then yes
<aguitel> trism, thanks
<alket> how do you get to update a software in repos ?
<lordievader> alket: Do you mean "sudo apt-get update"?
<alket> lordievader, sorry, no I mean there is a game megaglest, currently its version 3.6.0 which is 2 years old, in playdeb.net is version 3.9.1, all the new players that play online , have this old version which isn't compitabile
<lordievader> alket: Ah I see, can't you get their deb?
<alket> yes I can, but not the new players
<alket> each time i have to tell them to get this version
<alket> so I was hoping the persons responsible who control apt-get should update that version once and for all
<lordievader> alket: You can either message the maintainer of megaglest or get players to add the playdeb repo to their setup (if it is the same as getdeb these are the instructions: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/13.10#how_to_install)
<lordievader> The maintainer is the Debian Games Group appearently: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/megaglest
<alket> lordievader, I think i didn't explain it very well, sorry for my english,  i want the deb from playdeb to be on mainstream repos
<lordievader> alket: Ah now I get it. Guess I'm being slow. Not really sure how you can go about that.
<rohan> anyone on 14.04 with intel graphics affected by this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1282867 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1282867 in linux (Ubuntu) "Many bugs in rendering with lockups, likely caused by SNA" [High,Confirmed]
<saiarcot895> Did someone pull the trigger for 14.04 a little early? I got a notification that 14.04 is available as a development release
<bekks> It is a development release, isnt it?
<saiarcot895> I was under the impression that it's LTS, and that it's not supposed to show up until next month
<saiarcot895> The release schedule says final release is next month
<bekks> A development release is a release that isnt released yet.
<bekks> It is under development. :)
<johnjohn101> what gcc will be out with trusty?
<jtaylor> 4.8
<jtaylor> but libgcc is 4.9, don't know why
<johnjohn101> interesting.
<jtaylor> seems to be related with go
<johnjohn101> go is the new google language?
<jtaylor> yes
<rohan> is ubuntu 14.04 targeting kde applications 4.13?
<rohan> a lot of my packages were just upgraded to 4.12.90
<jtaylor> yes bug 1291899
<ubottu> bug 1291899 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "Feature Freeze exception for KDE SC 4.13" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291899
<rohan> wow, sounds risky and amazing, jtaylor
<rohan> hallelujah, nepomuk and virtuoso are going away!
<rohan> those 2 things killed my CPU
<lordievader> rohan: The reasoning is that since Trusty will be an LTS it will be supported for quite a while, so it is a good idea to release it with something very new.
<rohan> lordievader: sounds perfect!
<lordievader> rohan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2014-January/007746.html
<rohan> thank you, lordievader , that helps
<lordievader> No problem, happy reading ;)
<rohan> heh i am actually on that list! just that i joined after jan
<GreatAnubis> hello, anyone with technical skills alive?  :)
<bekks> GreatAnubis: Depends on your actual support issue.
<GreatAnubis> well.. I'm having issues with 14.04
<GreatAnubis> and wifi
<GreatAnubis> I've found some 'solutions' for this, but it doesn't work
<GreatAnubis> I'm having constant drops of network speed
<GreatAnubis> it looks like this http://tinypic.com/r/1441f89/8
<GreatAnubis> sometimes those 'drops' are more frequent
<bekks> So whats the actual issue?
<GreatAnubis> is short words - WiFi is slow
<GreatAnubis> I've had Mint till today
<GreatAnubis> no such issues noted at all
<GreatAnubis> today I've installed xubuntu 14.04
<GreatAnubis> I've asked on the other channel
<GreatAnubis> but they've said it's generic problem and I should ask here :)
<GreatAnubis> I've disabled 11n, and power management for wlan0 ..
<GreatAnubis> but it doesn't help
<GreatAnubis> I've updated the drived according to this http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/81721/slow-wifi-on-intel-n-6235
<GreatAnubis> no luck
<GreatAnubis> everything except this works fine,... it's so frustrating
<GreatAnubis> I'm out of 'plausible' solutions
<GreatAnubis> am I talking to myself? :)
<GreatAnubis> great... what I was thinking...
<GreatAnubis> cheers
<basketball> The following packages have been kept back:
<basketball>   usb-modeswitch-data
<basketball> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<basketball> whoops wrong channel
<RearAdmiralWolfy> where can i find mate-terminal, i don't want to install the whole mate desktop environment
<oxsyn> I just ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade on an ubuntu 14.04 live usb stick. I now boot to a busybox shell that gives me the error "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" - any ideas how I can repair it?
<Guye_Alvarez> when i run firefox and new tab, my sistem bloqued
<snadge> hmm.. my applications lense still isnt working.. has anyone else encountered this issue?
<snadge> happened after an update yesterday
<AussieDownUnder> Is there a command I can enter to set a hotkey for opening a task manager in xubuntu 14.04?
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-20
<mamarley> It would be quite nice if you could copy a package from the main distribution into a PPA.
<mamarley> (Using the web interface, same as copying packages between PPAs.)
<junkanoo> having trouble with my 14.04 display/power settings... after just a few minutes of inactivity, the screen dims like 50%
<junkanoo> looking at tweak, I don't have anything set that would cause it
<junkanoo> actually brightness and lock
<Hieberrr> Hey everyone, is Gnome 3 safe to install on the current 14.04 daily builds?
<lordievader> Good morning
<hyde> ah, Qt is finally 5.2. Time to start testing the beta in real use :) (in a non-critical VM , but still)
<stego> hello! how's the state of bumblebee / nvidia optimus graphics on 14.04? is there any recommended way?
<ziggurat> Yesterday I had error while installing Ubuntu 14.04, it was unable to complete grub-install, ran the command in a terminal and there was something about /moo or something. Any known issue?
<DJones> I've only done one 14.04 install and taht was a couple of weeks back, at the time I didn't have any issues, all I had to do was disable either secure boot or fastboot, I can't remember which
<andry> dont boot the iso as uefi
<Cerberus> hello. anyone here has audio issues with 14.04? I installed it yesterday and everything was working fine but today sound is skipping and not working on mp3 files and youtube
<ziggurat> DJones and andry, Thanks!
<Cerberus> lol sound issue just fixed itself after new updates from few minutes ago
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<louisdk> I've been trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 to 14.04 however it crashes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125264/
<IdleOne> louisdk: try with sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<IdleOne> but you probably want to wait for release
<louisdk> IdleOne: It crashes too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125301/
<IdleOne> like I said, you probably should wait for release in about 3 weeks
<IdleOne> I don't know how to help with this. maybe someone else in here will, sit tight and be patient
<philinux> louisdk;~ only just logged in. whats the poblem?
<SuperLag> I've reinstalled one of my systems. Moved ~ onto a separate drive. I have that drive mounted as /home and the directory "aaron" is inside of it. Perms on "aaron" are 755. I can log in, but I get no desktop. Just a blank Ubuntu screen with the "ubuntu 14.04 LTS" in the corner. If I switch to console, I can log in as aaron and all my stuff is there. What gives?
<BluesKaj> louisdk, make sure you don't have any ppas in your /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<louisdk> <philinux:
<louisdk> philinux: I've been trying to upgrade my Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 to 14.04 however it crashes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125264/ - sudo do-release-upgrade -d crashes too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7125301/
<ikonia> I suspect the opera stuff is stopping the sources.list from being maniuplated
<louisdk> ikonia: Will try to disable that first, then all ppas.
<ikonia> errr no
<ikonia> you should have done that before even starting
<ikonia> and in my opinion all non-core software should be removed
<ikonia> if you're going to upgrade to a developent release, it's worth reading the actual requirements/notes to upgrade.
<SuperLag> Is there a keystroke to log out or restart X that's different than it used to be? Ctrl-Alt-Backspace no longer works.,
<ikonia> !nozap
<ikonia> that got removed ages ago
<ikonia> !dontzap
<ikonia> let me see if I can find the factoid
<louisdk> ikonia:  update-manager usually disables all non-standard repos doing upgrade. But thanks guys I think I can proceed from here :)
<ikonia> louisdk: that won't fix dependencies, nor will it manage any repos that have a non-standard naming convention
<philinux> louisdk;~ I tried an upgrade from 13.10 2 weeks ago and it failed. Ended up doing a clean install from the live daily
<ikonia> SuperLag: the factoid is "dontzap" for for some reason it's not work, I'll need to look at that, but it basically tells you how to enable the X11 reset
<louisdk> philinux: Ooh then I should just wait. However I don't expect these fatal errors from beta releases, but that might be true with Ubuntu.
<SuperLag> ikonia: so why is that somehow bad now, that it would have been disabled?
<ikonia> SuperLag: it's been disabled for many many releases
<SuperLag> ikonia: that doedrsn
<ikonia> sorry what ?
<SuperLag> that doesn't answer the question :)
<SuperLag> it was useful, why remove it?
<ikonia> it wasn't seen as useful, and I think people used to hit it by accident out of windows habbits, I don't know thought but it doesn't change the fact it's gone
<philinux> SuperLag;~ one is ctrl alt del
<philinux> get the logout gui
<philinux> SuperLag;~ also if you can get a terminal up you can use gnome-session-quit
<SuperLag> didn't know that one
<SuperLag> thank s
<SuperLag> Do you guys encrypt ~ when you install?
<BluesKaj> not me , I'm a home user, don't see the need for it
<philinux> SuperLag;~ also this > http://www.humans-enabled.com/2013/10/ubuntu-1310-enable-controlaltbackspace.html
<philinux> Have you guys seen this news. 14.04 Adds ‘Click to Minimize App’ Option to Unity Launcher
<philinux> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/minimize-click-launcher-option-ubuntu-14-04?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG!+Ubuntu!%29
<ikonia> https://access.redhat.com/site/support/policy/updates/errata/
<ikonia> tie that in with 3rd party applicatoins such as Oracle, Websphere, and hardware lifecyles and thats pretty much how businesses plan it out
<llutz_> could anyone using 14.04 on a thinkpad and having "linrunners tlp" installed check "ls -l /dev/rfkill" for me, pls. is there an acl set (allowing user with uid=1000 rw- on /dev/rfkill)
<Wnt> llutz: "crw-rw-r--+ 1 root root 10, 62 maali 16 23:14 /dev/rfkill" running 14.04 on a X230
<Wnt> oh, didn't read your whole question, I don't have "linrunners tlp" installed
<uaa> Hi, I'm having an issue with login. I have to change layout once to be able to type the password
<uaa> keyboard layout
<miraiE> hi, i've dist-upgraded kubuntu, including qt5, why qtcreator home screen is blank white?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, since todays updates I have noa baloo_file_extractor using much cpu... but I don't know what that is
<melkor> Wow, something with the most recent update has brought my system to a halt.
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, it's the new file indexer that replaces nepomuk
<hyper_ch> BluesKaj: it sucks... I can't disable or remove it
<hyper_ch> 14.04 has massive problems
<hyper_ch> when I switch kvm to other box
<hyper_ch> and switch back
<hyper_ch> with usb bluetooth headset
<hyper_ch> it won't get reactivate
<hyper_ch> not even detaching / reattaching helps
<hyper_ch> I need to reboot
<hyper_ch> I usually have also two external monitors
<hyper_ch> and the notebook display turned off
<hyper_ch> when I boot with not monitors attached
<hyper_ch> screen stays turned off because external monitors are not there
<BluesKaj> hyper_ch, yes 14.04 has some harware recognition problems with kvm switches in the signal path
<BluesKaj> hardware
<hyper_ch> it used to work in the beginning of 14.04
<hyper_ch> but now it doesn't anymore
<hyper_ch> the weird thing is, the usb bt mouse also hoocked up to the kvm works
<notwist> I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 and it's a pain how the screen blanks after 10 mins, even when watching full screen video. Anyone recognize this? How do I stop it?
<notwist> I'm considering modifying xorg.conf but I'd rather not break my system
<notwist> I already tried disabling the screen saver, power management features and so on, I don't think there's anything left to try there (but I'd appreciate any suggestions)
<notwist> I found a thread online where it said to try "xset -dpms" followed by "xset s noblank" and "xset s off" but now instead of a black screen blanking I get a black and white "classic X" type of screen which looks even worse
<melkor> hyper_ch: are you refering to baloo?
<hyper_ch> melkor: I was, among other things
<hyper_ch> melkor: why do you ask?
<melkor> My computer was lagging really bad for a bit. It would just pause for 2-3 seconds. The only strange process I saw was baloo_file_extractor. After it finally finished my computer was working fine again.
<hyper_ch> I don't like file indexers
<hyper_ch> if I wanted to artifically slow down my system I'd install AV
<aguitel> what is the diference between ubuntu 14.04 and ubuntu gnome 14.04 ?
<TJ-> Ubuntu has Unity, Ubuntu Gnome has... Gnome Shell
<aguitel> TJ-, ok
<aguitel> thanks
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-21
<oinksoft> does anybody know where i can find a changelog for 14.04?
<ThomasB> thank you to whoever finally brought working last.fm scrobbling to rhythmbox in 14.04
<notwist> ThomasB: Clementine is also a good player
<plasma> hi
<plasma> i have problem running network manager, specially nm-applet on 14.04
<plasma> ** (nm-applet:7209): WARNING **: Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.a11y.Bus was not provided by any .service files
<plasma> google search tells me cause could be some dbus issues?
<Makefake1> please, with program can i use my webcam ?
<DJones> Makefake1: You can test a webcam with an app called "Cheese"
<DJones> !webcam | Makefake1
<ubottu> Makefake1: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Makefake1> :)
<lordievader> Good morning
<plasma> no one who can tell me how to fix it?
<Kinder-Pingvi> hi. I have laggggg interface on free drivers on my ubuntu 14.04... on my videocard GeForce 9600 GT
<Kinder-Pingvi> it.. may be 8 fps.. or less)))
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<mithran_> hai all. in my previous linux vertions i used to change the font carrecters  using  sudo gedit /usr/share/m17n/ml-inscript.mim.  how can i change change the carrecter mapping in 14.04 trusty tahar as it is not using  ibus-m17 package
<mithran_> is there anybody
<mithran_> hai all. in my previous linux vertions i used to change the font carrecters  using  sudo gedit /usr/share/m17n/ml-inscript.mim.  how can i change change the carrecter mapping in 14.04 trusty tahar as it is not using  ibus-m17 package
<mithran_> please help me
<mithran_>  is there anybody
<ikonia> many people are here
<mithran_> hai all. in my previous linux vertions i used to change the font carrecters  using  sudo gedit /usr/share/m17n/ml-inscript.mim.  how can i change change the carrecter mapping in 14.04 trusty tahar as it is not using  ibus-m17 package
<mithran_> i can see the key board layout chart
<mithran_> hai all. in my previous linux vertions i used to change the font carrecters  using  sudo gedit /usr/share/m17n/ml-inscript.mim.  how can i change the carrecter mapping in 14.04 trusty tahar as it is not using  ibus-m17 package
<k1l> dont use sudo gedit
<k1l> use gksu for GUI programs like gedit
<mithran_> kll ok
<mithran_> k1l: ok
<mithran_> k1l: that is not the issue
<k1l> but i am not sure about the character settings
<mithran_> k1l: i dont know were is that perticular file kept in 14.04
<k1l> are you sure you dont want to change the system font in unity-tweak-tool?
<mithran_> k1l:  if i found the file i will make the change
<k1l> you mean that package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/trusty/m17n-contrib
<elfy> k1l: what about people that don't want to install gksu :)
<mithran_> k1l: i dont know is that is using in the new linux ipurged it and foud the malayalam is working
<k1l> elfy: well, is it gksudo now?
<elfy> no - it's not installed by default anymore :)
<elfy> unless they recently changed it back of course
<elfy> I couldn't make much sense of the reasoning behind it's removal tbh
<mithran_> k1l: i want the carrecter" ൗ" insted of " ൌ" while  pressing the  key "q"
<mithran_> these carecters are in malayalam
<k1l> hmm, sry i dont know. is there a support channel for your language? maybe they know better
<johnjohn101> nice 4 more weeks!!
<SuperLag> elfy: what's wrong with gksu?
<elfy> SuperLag: not a thing if you've installed it :)
<elfy> it's not installed by default in ones I've looked at
<mithran> how can i view the default auto startup applications
<mithran> in ubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> mithran, system settings>startup&shutdown>service manager>startup services
<mithran> BluesKaj:  i can see the systm setting. but  cant find the start$shutdown
<mithran> BluesKaj:  actuallly i want to improve my system start up and shutdown  more faster
<BluesKaj> mithran, in system settings under System Administration , near the bottom
<mithran> BluesKaj: in my settings gear i only see:-  about this computer, ubuntu help, system settings,lock switch acccount, user accounts, restart, shutdown
<mithran> BluesKaj: no system administration
<BluesKaj> oh sorry mithran, forgot this isn't kubuntu ....never mind :)
<mithran> ok
<mithran> BluesKaj: then is there any other options for us
<mithran> Is there any other options for us
<ThomasB> notwist, personal preference
<ThomasB> i prefer rhythmbox
<Mercury> This is an odd crash, anything that tries any kind of disk IO freezes, along with stuff like ps.
<bekks> Sounds like a hardware problem, where I/O is interrupted and waits for the timeout.
<Mercury> Maybe.
<Mercury> But the fact that it happens for stuff in the kernel layer makes me think maybe kernel.
<Mercury> Anyhow, the one that I actually came to ask about is grub doing the 'error: malformed file' thing on boot.
<Mercury> Digging through the code, it doesn't seem to like how the FS has the grubenv file.
<Mercury> Alright, solved by recreating the /boot FS as ext2 instead of ext4.  Annoying, but, meh.
<hyde> Hmm, would it be royally stupid to upgrade a 12.04 laptop to 14.04 beta?
<bekks> hyde: I you need that laptop to be working - dont do it :)
<hyde> well, let's say I'd be a bit bummed if I had to reinstall it from scratch...
<hyde> though it might be wise. I think it originally had 9.10, then 10.04, then 12.04
<hyde> so there's probably some accumulated cruft
<louisdk> I'm doing a "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" on 12.04 and after doing Alt + Tab unity crashes and I'm left the just a wallpaper and unable to switch tty, but ssh works. Can I somehow grab the bash shell over ssh?
<louisdk> Solved: http://marcqualie.com/2012/07/recover-from-interrupted-ubuntu-release-upgrade
<Swany1> having trouble with rt3290 wifi chip with ubuntu 14.04  i can't get the linux drivers to compile even using the hundreds of patches found over the forums and i am unable to get the windows driviers to work.
<Swany1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1049466 is the relevant bug i have the same problems as comment #173 compiling
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed]
<pietro10> Does Ubuntu 14.04 alpha use Wayland by default? And if so, does its libgtk/libgdk use Wayland or X11 via the xlib compatibility as a backend? Thanks.
<pietro10> *regular Ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> pietro10: No, it doesnt use wayland.
<pietro10> ok, thanks
<pietro10> do you know of any distro that answers yes for both questions? to run in a VM for portability testing
<pietro10> (my main system is Kubuntu 14.04)
<bekks> pietro10: No ubuntu distro uses wayland in 14.04
<pietro10> right, thanks
<pietro10> I did a search; will try Maui for this test, thanks anyway though
<Swany1> ok giving up on irc seems everyone just ignores you
<Swany1> left a post on the forums hopefully someone can help
<Swany1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2212530&p=12963971#post12963971
<pietro10> not everyone is active at once and not everyone knows the answer at all times (and I joined after you asked anything)
<pietro10> it's something that as a programmer you have to learn to get used to, alas :/
<pietro10> I don't know your problem; good luck though
<Swany1> yeah its just so disheartening when there's a problem thats been known since 2012 and seemingly "fixed" it is still about in the "future" releases.   Been using ubuntu for years until i got this laptop.  Really don't want to go back to using the preinstalled windows 8.
<pietro10> still waiting for a bug in kwin to have its patch (which is in upstream and has been since january) to be applied to the packages
<sandGorgon> Swany1, have you considered swapping out the network card for a broadcom one or something like this http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54559&s=55c9324d645ab8edddaa6c30a1ac8b1f
<pietro10> (I would argue against using Broadcom hardware on Linux systems)
<sandGorgon> pietro10, which chipset would you suggest ?
<pietro10> some intel
<kklimonda> hmm, hey - anyone got spotify to play local files in trusty?
<johnjohn101> trusty will be the best ubuntu ever!!
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-22
<STiK> +1 to that johnjohn101
<dog-food> i'm trying to change mac address but macchanger -r eth0 keeps the same address every time
<dog-food> it worked in 13.10
<dog-food> also if I disconnect the ethernet wire ubuntu restores the old mac address
<dog-food> that didn't happen earlier
<Lorith[Alpha]> anyone up
<Lorith[Alpha]> ?
<akiva-mobile> trying to build unity8, but I am getting this error:
<akiva-mobile> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:64 (message):Could not determine plugin installation dir.
<akiva-mobile> not much experience with cmake; is there an option I can set here?
<akiva-mobile> Google is not giving me too much luck.
<basketball> how do i change dns
<greyhatpython> hi i upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 development release, Ubuntu automatically locks the screen while using the system, any help?
<akiva-mobile> greyhatpython, you mean, it goes to the lockscreen?
<akiva-mobile> where you have to input a pw?
<greyhatpython> exactly!
<greyhatpython> yes
<akiva-mobile> wow that's annoying
<akiva-mobile> sorry for the obvious question
<akiva-mobile> but did you try disabling it in the settings?
<greyhatpython> yes it even doesn't recognise my ethernet connection after two restarts it detects my net connection.
<akiva-mobile> should be under power, and screen.
<akiva-mobile> really?
<akiva-mobile> wow, what are you running?
<greyhatpython> checking
<greyhatpython> Power selected as never suspend
<greyhatpython> it happens even if i run any program like firefox, google chrome ...etc
<akiva-mobile> greyhatpython, and what about your screen settings?
<akiva-mobile> brightness and lock *
<greyhatpython> well i didn't change anything
<greyhatpython> i just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04
<akiva-mobile> greyhatpython, I never do upgrades... if I can avoid it.
<akiva-mobile> unless its a rolling release.
<akiva-mobile> consider fresh install?
<greyhatpython> i can but it also means i am testing right?
<akiva-mobile> greyhatpython, I suppose. canonical would appreciate it
<akiva-mobile> especially if you submit bugs
<greyhatpython> what you mean rolling release?
<akiva-mobile> as this is the most important long term release
<akiva-mobile> oh a rolling release is that you are constantly updated to the latest
<akiva-mobile> ubuntu has a 6 month release
<greyhatpython> hmmmm
<akiva-mobile> with long term releases every 2(?) years
<greyhatpython> i know that!
<akiva-mobile> greyhatpython,  there was some talk about moving ubuntu to rolling. don't think it panned out
<greyhatpython> ok!
<akiva-mobile> greyhatpython, I always find that reinstalling is always faster than fixing x wierd os issue from updating
<greyhatpython> even i do but installed i need to re-install that's the problem
<greyhatpython> i mean the installed apps
<akiva-mobile> pardon?
<greyhatpython> i mean i need to re-install the apps which i have already installed if i do fresh install
<akiva-mobile> greyhatpython, ubuntu is getting good with that now though,
<akiva-mobile> that you can basically create a profile
<greyhatpython> how?
<akiva-mobile> and have it done automatically
<akiva-mobile> I THINK... through ubuntu one
<akiva-mobile> and I could be mistaken...
<akiva-mobile> oh wait.. its through that application... shoot what is it called...
<akiva-mobile> landscape!
<akiva-mobile> https://landscape.canonical.com/
<akiva-mobile> greyhatpython, ^
<greyhatpython> you mean ppa?
<plasma> since nobody reacted on my question
<plasma> where do i have to file bug reports?
<akiva-mobile> plasma, oh hey
<akiva-mobile> plasma, launchpad. Do you have an account?
<plasma> nope
<akiva-mobile> plasma, https://launchpad.net/
<akiva-mobile> plasma, its great; you can host your own code there too
<akiva-mobile> plasma, Are you wanting to get into programming?
<plasma> akiva-mobile: no i quitted programming long time ago
<plasma> doesnt have the nerves for that anymore ;)
<akiva-mobile> plasma, ha ha, fair enough
<akiva-mobile> plasma, sounds like you were using c++
<plasma> yeah :D
<plasma> HOW DID YOU GUESS IT? ;D
<akiva-mobile> plasma, I know your pain.
<akiva-mobile> plasma, I never got good at pointers
<plasma> i have to make breakfast now
<plasma> fuckin hungry
<akiva-mobile> plasma, after too much c++, i try to use python for a bit
<akiva-mobile> makes me happy
<plasma> yeah i didnt find the time yet to dig into it
<plasma> but its on my todo list ;)
<akiva-mobile> plasma, A friend and I are currently going through the python challenge, if you ever want to join us. Its ton of fun to tackle the puzzles together.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<akiva-mobile> lordievader, good morning
<lordievader> Hey akiva-mobile, how are you doing?
<akiva-mobile> lordievader, thank god, you?
<lordievader> akiva-mobile: I'm doing good too ;)
<akiva-mobile> lordievader, yah why's that?
<lordievader> ?
<akiva-mobile> lordievader, okay okay; you are doing good; I got it :P
<lordievader> Hehe :)
<akiva-mobile> lordievader, I bid my farewell. enjoy the rest of your day
<lordievader> akiva-mobile: Same to you.
<zoidberg_> hi there
<zoidberg_>  i have experienced something strange when updating to 14.04 beta
<zoidberg_> i had the network-manager deinstalled, and wicd installed. After the update something was disabling my wifi via rfkill  soft-block, i solved this problem by installing the network manager again and deinstalling wicd, i'm not sure what  caused the problem, i believe that it has something todo with the Network Manager, and not really with wicd.
<zoidberg_> because with disabled wicd and only wpa_supplicant it didn't work and with wicd disabled and airmon it didn't work
<plasma> yeah i have problems with network manager too
<plasma> or better said, he has problems with dbus
<plasma> not working at all for me
<mithran> front mic does not working
<mithran> speakers are working but no mic is detected on front panel
<mithran> asus m5 a97 motherboard, amd fx unlocked processor
<mithran> would you please help me to solve this problem?
<mithran> front mic does not working
<mithran> front panel problem speakers are working properly
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<darklight_> If I set hot corners they randomly stop working, that's incredibly annoying, also the xchat-indicator is broken since xchat goes to "tray" as in it disappears and the indicator starts a new session
<raccoon6> i have 2x64gb ssds,1x128ssd and 1x750 hdd i am trying to figure out how to partition all of it efficiently
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<soee> hi, guys someone have good solution for video teraing with latest 331 drivers, nvidia-prime and laptop -> hdmi -> tv configuration ?
<soee> *tearing
<dick_> hi. I've downloaded current version of 14.04 cause i want to help with tests, but Aria said that "Checksum error detected", but I checked sum by myself and it was good
<dick_> shuld i burn this file into dvd or not?
<llutz> dick_: you checked the md5sum and its ok? burn
<llutz> dick_: btw use -/+rw media, so you may only waste time
<jtaylor> people still use dvds oO
<jtaylor> just use an usb stick
<Daekdroom> llutz, RW media is actually bad for OS installers because they have a high error rates.
<llutz> Daekdroom: hrhr you're kidding?
<bekks> Daekdroom: How does RO eliminate the error rate, technically? :)
<llutz> Daekdroom: buy proper media and you wont have that problem. don't waste ressources by using -ro media for a one-time installation
<basketball> The following packages have been kept back:
<basketball>   usb-modeswitch-data
<basketball> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<lordievader> basketball: Is that with apt-get upgrade, or with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<lordievader> basketball: In case you didn't see my message:
<lordievader> basketball: Is that with apt-get upgrade, or with apt-get dist-upgrade?
<basketball> both
<lordievader> Hmm, dist-upgrade usually does the trick.
<basketball> lordievader,  this is running dist-upgrade http://paste.ubuntu.com/7137691/
<lordievader> basketball: This is a good read about it: http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=40102
<lordievader> It might simply be that some dependency hasn't landed yet in the 'stable' repos.
<saurov>  anyone know about how to remove right protection from a flash drive?
<lordievader> saurov: Write protection? What filesystem does it have? Also I've seen flash drives with a little write protection switch on the side.
<saurov> msdos, don't have any switch
<saurov> its twinmos p2 bro
<lordievader> Seems standard enough, I presume it is mounted read-write?
<saurov> only read
<lordievader> That was the problem right, that you couldn't write to it? Or have I understood it incorrectly?
<saurov> i can copy paste but can't format or change anything
<saurov> i can't paste into the pendrive
<saurov> pardon me, i'm not a geek and my english is also not good
<lordievader> saurov: Ok, can you give me the terminal output of "sudo fdisk -l" and "mount"?
<saurov> yes
<lordievader> !paste | saurov
<ubottu> saurov: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<saurov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7137930/
<saurov> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7137940/
<lordievader> saurov: I guess sdb is your usb-stick?
<lordievader> It's partition table is quite nasty.
<saurov> yes, thats it
<lordievader> saurov: I'd backup any data on it, and reformat the thing.
<saurov> i don't know how it happened, one of my friend used that
<saurov> in windows pc
<saurov> how i'll reformat ? i can't format it using disks
<lordievader> Creating partition types that Linux doesn't understand is quite a feat.
<saurov> is there any way to solve this?
<lordievader> saurov: You can format it with CLI utilities like parted, or with its GUI counterpart gparted. (Assuming here you use Ubuntu)
<saurov> yes i use ubuntu
<lordievader> saurov: Backup the data -> open gparted -> make a new partition table -> create a fat32 partition -> mount <- partition -> copy data back.
<saurov> gparted= scanning all devices.. for 2 minutes
<lordievader> saurov: It might be that he is freaking out about those filesystems ;)
<saurov> haha may be.. its stuck :D
<saurov> Can't write to /dev/sdb, because it is opened read-only.
<lordievader> saurov: Unmount it first.
<lordievader> Well after the backup... Did I mention that you had to make a backup.
<lordievader> Backups are good :)
<saurov> okay
<saurov> http://imagebin.org/301057
<lordievader> saurov: Try unmounting it through your filebrowser, you don't have a dir/files open from that mount?
<saurov> if i unmount it through nautilus, it ejects and can't find in gparted
<lordievader> saurov: Hmm, unplug it and plug it back it?
<saurov> yes, but can't unmount it
<lordievader> saurov: What does "lsof -M /media/saurov/ROBI" return?
<saurov> COMMAND   PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<saurov> nautilus 5135 saurov   22r   DIR   8,16     4096    1 /media/saurov/ROBI
<lordievader> saurov: Right, close nautilus (filebrowser) and try to unmount it again.
<saurov> nope, its not unmounting
<lordievader> saurov: Does the lsof command return things?
<saurov> COMMAND    PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE  SIZE/OFF NODE NAME
<saurov> nautilus 16542 saurov   22r   DIR   8,16 850100224  770 /media/saurov/ROBI/Lumia
<lordievader> Then it is still running somewhere. You can pull up a terminal and issue "kill 16542" to kill it.
<saurov> wow it works
<saurov> now i've to delete the partition? yes?
<lordievader> saurov: I'd just make a new partition table. Gets rid of them all in one go ;)
<lordievader> Be sure to select the right device though.
 * lordievader time for bed.
<saurov> yes, i know.. okay may be see you tomorrow
<saurov> take care.. thanks for the help
<navel> Hello ppl
<navel> 14.04 - have big trouble
<navel> succesfully installed catalyst on amd cape verde 7750 hd
<navel> that is nice -) but
<navel> firefox dont want to hw accelerate FLASH!
<navel> help plzzzz
<navel> firefox dont want to hw accelerate FLASH! plzzz helppp
<onlty> navel, what graphic drivers do you use?
<navel> catalyst... try xorg but not luck
<onlty> fglrx?
<navel> kk
<rww> catalyst = fglrx, yes
<navel> yes
<onlty> Did you check whether fglrx detects your graphics card and has support for your graphics card?
<onlty> Direct rendering support
<onlty> Try glxinfo | grep direct
<navel> direct rendering: Yes
<navel> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
<navel> kernel 3.13
<navel> fglrx ver : 13.35.1005
<navel> already tried another versions (old) and OpenSource driver... nothing changed
<onlty> navel, can you go to "about:support" in Firefox and see what there is on the Graphics section?
<navel> damn
<onlty> why?
<navel> cant start Firefox... crashes at start
<onlty> ?!
<navel> need to clean config
<navel> take some minutes
<onlty> oh..ok
<navel> ok in support page now
<onlty> Go to 'Graphics' section
<navel> Adapter Description	ATI Technologies Inc. -- AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
<navel> Device ID	AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
<navel> Driver Version	4.3.12798 Compatibility Profile Context 13.35.1005
<navel> GPU Accelerated Windows	0/1 Basic
<navel> Vendor ID	ATI Technologies Inc.
<navel> WebGL Renderer	ATI Technologies Inc. -- AMD Radeon HD 7700 Series
<navel> windowLayerManagerRemote	false
<navel> AzureCanvasBackend	cairo
<navel> AzureContentBackend	cairo
<navel> AzureFallbackCanvasBackend	none
<navel> AzureSkiaAccelerated	0
<brainwash> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<onlty> It looks like Firefox detects your graphics card
<navel> yeah ... but dont want to enable hw accel
<onlty> Go to this URL : http://get.webgl.org/
<onlty> It would show whether Firefox supports WebGL or not
<navel> Your browser supports WebGL
<onlty> Do you see a spinning cube?
<navel> yes
<onlty> If then, it is flash's problem not Firefox's problem
<onlty> Is your card listed in http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/stage3d-unsupported-chipsets-drivers-flash.html ?
<onlty> Oh
<onlty> *On Linux, hardware acceleration is only supported in Google Chrome.
<onlty> Switching to Google Chrome might work
<navel> tryed already
<navel> =D
<navel> no accel
<navel> same thing happened in 13.10
<onlty> In that page, go to 'Assessing your current GPU' section
<onlty> Does it say 'Your gpu does not supports Stage3D ...' ?
<navel> hmmm what page
<navel> ohhh sry checking
<navel> our gpu does not support Stage3D in Baseline profile, but it may support Constrained profile.  Please update your player to version 11.4 or higher to see if Constrained profile is supported.
<navel> Render Mode: Software (Direct blitting)
<bekks> navel: thats in chrome, currently?
<navel> fox
<bekks> No chance then.
<bekks> Adobe discontinued Flash support after 11.2 on Linux. You have to use Chrome to get > 11.2 on Linux, using the PepperFlash plugin which is shipped with Chrome.
<navel> installing pepper =D
<navel> be in some minutes
<bekks> you dont have to install pepper.
<bekks> Install chrome, it ships the Pepperflash plugin.
<navel> nope
<navel> now i fix it =D
<navel> thx
<navel> chrome come with 11.2 flash
<navel> we need to install separate pepper for 12 flash
<navel> testing now = WORKS!
<navel> 60 fps in Combat Sector
<navel> =D
<navel> and other 3d flash i think
<navel> damn where u been 3 month ago man!!!
<bekks> You could have asked earlier :P
<navel> added onlty and bekks to FList
<navel> can like u guys anywhere if want -)
<bekks> Whatever a "FList" might be. Dont know wether that was an offense now.
<navel> friend list
<navel> =D
<rww> some IRC clients think they're IM clients, and vice versa :(
<bekks> I suggest using a sane irc client then.
<rww> they're using xchat, which is mostly sane
<bekks> It has a "FList" - that cant be sane :)
<rww> "mostly"
<navel> damn...
<navel> with that i want to update kernel to 9.99 =D
<navel> its safe to update kernel when catalyst (fglx) installed
<navel> have some bugzzz before -D
<navel> what u think?
<bekks> Kernel 9.99?
<navel> "latest"
<bekks> And a manually installed driver (not from the repos) will break upon kernel update.
<navel> 3.14 is real faster then 3.13?
<bekks> 3.14 isnt released yet.
<navel> damn ... forget distro name for configuring CTRL+SHIFT; ALT+SHIFT keyboard trigger
<navel> tweak...
#ubuntu+1 2014-03-23
<Fudge> hi, can someone please tell me, if you have a few programs running under various workspaces, what happens visuaally when you push the alt key, as you were about to push alt+tab?
<Fudge> I am blind and use a screen reader 'orca' but when I push alt tab orca reads the title of the window, like firefox etc and it is very annoying. Wondering if it could be something to do with compiz
<notwist> bekks: that part about kernel updates is incorrect I think.. but it used to be true. The drivers support DKMS now or whatever its called
<Daekdroom> Fudge, Tapping alt opens the HUD, through which you can type to search for menu commands of an application. Holding ALT shows the menubar where otherwise is the window title. Releasing ALT will then make the titlebar show the window title again, which might be why Orca reads the title of the window.
<Fudge> Daekdroom:  thanks mate, I have figured that out too now by talking to some other guys, I disable the HUD for now so it is the title bar. I did not know that it was hidden until alt is used
<WizardGed> hey having a tiny problem
<WizardGed> qdbus kindve exploded
<WizardGed> and it's a major problem anyone that updates right now will be unable to start KDE
<frecel-pi> raspi power!
<oinksoft> i'm running 14.04. i installed the new mate-desktop package. why wouldn't i see MATE in lightdm?
<oinksoft> this must be a bug
<Laibsch> after upgrading from precise to trusty the lightdm login screen now shows "ja" (for japanese) and it is the only option.  Does anybody understand why this would be?
<Laibsch> -> bug 1296209
<ubottu> bug 1296209 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "login only offers japanese environment" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296209
<Laibsch> brb
<sandGorgon> anyone running 14.04 on a macbook pro ? how's the experience?
<Strit> I got a problem with my samba/nautilus shares... When trying to make a nautilus share it says net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone". Any idea how to fix this?
<Strit> Tried adding them with Samba-config-tool manually, but when I try to access the "server" it isn't visible, and through the IP I get a password prompt (even though it's set to guest use).
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Laibsch> Am I blind or is there indeed no "Privacy panel"? bug 1296230
<ubottu> bug 1296230 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "referenced privacy panel is missing" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296230
<Strit> Laibsch, I got my privacy panel just like in 13.10.
<Laibsch> Strit: thank you for your reply.  Do you have an idea what package that panel ships in?  I was upgrading from precise.
<Strit> Laibsch, sorry. I did a fresh install of 14.04, so would not know what pacakage it is.
<Laibsch> OK
<Laibsch> does it open a separate window?
<Laibsch> If so, can you please enter "xprop | | grep CLASS" into a terminal and then click just inside of that window somewhere?
<Laibsch> it will tell us what program runs inside the window
<llutz> single |
<Laibsch> llutz: yes, good point ;-)
<Laibsch> llutz: do you have that privacy panel?
<llutz> can't say, ii don't even have *buntu atm :)
<darklight_> nautilus insists that my usb key is mounted as read only when it's not I can do whatever I want from a terminal but not according to nautilus
<darklight_> there's something horribly wrong with disks and formatting and permissions on usb key
<darklight_> *keys
<darklight_> I could't even chmod +x on a file with my root account
<darklight_> disks can't format a thing it plays a game of pretend
<darklight_> this on two different usb keys
<llutz> darklight_: what filesystem on the key?
<darklight_> llutz, vfat
<llutz> darklight_: well, doesn't sound like a unix-fs, how would chmod work?
<darklight_> llutz, mm that's a good point actually, still disks did not format them when asked to, I shall try executing an executable off it see if I can
<darklight_> I get a permission denied to run an executable with my root account that seems unlikely
<llutz> darklight_: is it mounted noexec?
<darklight_> nope
<darklight_> rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,uhelper=udisks2
<darklight_> I'm afk for a few minutes be back later
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<darklight_> llutz, I'm back that took a while longer than I expected
<darklight_> I figured out the executable not working, still disks fails to format usb keys
<darklight_> on an unrelated note firefox cpu usage is obscene, to load a page like a g+ profile it uses 100% of all cores
<alakulihal> hello all
<alakulihal> I use trusty tahr but shortcuts not work
<alakulihal> ex: screenshot
<perlsaiyan> Does 14.04 have support for high dpi displays?  I have a 4k monitor and the tiny menus are killing me
<perlsaiyan> I found the display slider for title bars and icons, but that doesn't change the menus themselves, or fonts on pages, etc
<cassio> hey. I have a friend who needs to install on a pentium M system, meaning the PAE flag needs to be forced which is a new feature in 14.04
<cassio> if I install 14.04 today
<cassio> will he be able to upgrade to 14.04 final later in april?
<k1l> all dev installs get final installs with regular updates
<k1l> s/get/become/
<darklight_> cassio, yep. just keep doing the updates, or apt-get dist-upgrade
<darklight_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bug/1059872 this should really be fixed or just remove/modify the functionality in gnome-disks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059872 in udisks (Ubuntu) "Error formatting disk using disk utility" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darklight_> it works ok if the partition is removed and recreated but not when simply formatting
<rommel> darklight_, i missed cassios question but i think it was in reference to upgrading of 14.04... if installing daily build and performing updates this install will become same as lts
<darklight_> yes
<rommel> awesome... thanks
<jack> heya
<jack> how do i get a saucy to trusty? do-release-upgrade says nothing new...
<k1l> jack: you need the -d parameter
<k1l> since trusty is in the developer mode, still
<jack> oh cool, thx
<jack> wtf...same output
<jack> do-release-upgrade -d
<jack> Neue Veröffentlichungen von Ubuntu werden gesucht
<jack> Keine neue Freigabe gefunden
<jack> :(
<k1l> did you use sudo?
<jack> k1l: what now?
<k1l> <k1l> did you use sudo?
<jack> yeah
<jack> well, it was my root-terminal
<k1l> maybe try to switch to the main servers?
<jack> so no but yes ;p
<jack> huh?
<jack> edit sources.list?
<penguin42> it's best not to, since that doesn't pick up some fixes that do-release-upgrade does
<jack> ok
<jack> sounds ubuntu-ish :) fine
<jack> so how do i get to trusty now?
<jpds> Check: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<jack> ...had to reboot
<jack> how do i get to trusty now?
<k1l> check the main servers, what does the release-prompt say? what does lsb_release -a say?
<jack> $ lsb_release -a
<jack> No LSB modules are available.
<jack> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<jack> Description:	Ubuntu 13.10
<jack> Release:	13.10
<jack> Codename:	saucy
<BluesKaj> jack, sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<jack> doesn't do anything :/
<jack> one sec
<BluesKaj> jack, make sure you update and upgrade 13.10 first
<plasma> jack: is that you?
<Dry_Lips> Will Libreoffice in Ubuntus repos be updated to 4.2.2?
<jack> is updated...
<jack> plasma, klar
<plasma> :D
<jack> BluesKaj, apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing
<Dry_Lips> jack, the current Libreoffice is 4.2.1.1...
<k1l> please put the whole outputs into a pastebin
<Dry_Lips> but will it be upgraded to 4.2.2?
<jack> plasma: gibt nur einen jack auf freenode ;p
<k1l> update, dist-upgrade, do-release-upgrade -d,...
<BluesKaj> jack, you misread , it's udo do-release-upgrade -d
<BluesKaj> sudo
<jack> one sec
<IdleOne> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Trusty Tahr (14.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<rigo88> hi. can i install on Linux cubieboard-server 3.4.43 #1 PREEMPT Wed May 29 13:37:24 CST 2013 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux the .deb kernel files from kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?
<rigo88> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7142316/
<k1l> for arm specific questions better ask in #ubuntu-arm
<k1l> (sorry to re-redirect you :/ )
<rigo88> :))
<kdeder> hi, anyone use a gtx 750 in their rig?
<cassio> I have a question. is it possible we could get the installer to spit out a nicer error message when the pae flag is lacking on a pentium M processor? I just spent several long days tracking this down, and when I eventually found the support document it was fine, but I'd like others not to have to go through my pain. The BIOS knows what the processor is, so why shouldn't ubuntu? (Pentium M doesn't flag as having PAE support, even
<cassio>  though it does.) It would be great if the installer could say "pentium M detected. force PAE? (yes/no) or even consult this url
<progers> Hello
<progers> I have some problems with cannon i-sensys MF-4018 printer, it just say
<progers> "src = libcanon_pdlwrapper.c, line = 514, err = 0Â¥nError Response:ReqNo=2, SeqNo=3,opvpErrorNo=-2" without printing anything
<progers> I have installed the drivers from official cannon site
<progers> i have Kubuntu 14.04 amd64
<BluesKaj> progers, there are 2 drivers available in the kubuntu repos for canon printers depending on your model
<progers> BluesKaj: I have downloaded and installed the cndrvcups-common_2.70-1_amd64.deb and cndrvcups-ufr2-uk_2.70-1_amd64.deb
<progers> From the official site
<BluesKaj> progers, this is 14.04, doubt the drivers support in this OS
<progers> BluesKaj: I have tryied it on Ubuntu 12.04 too, but not worked for me
<BluesKaj> choose the canon drivers available in muon, progers
<progers> BluesKaj: You mean that i have to type the driver name in the search in muon?
<BluesKaj> progers, type canon-printer in muon search
<progers> BluesKaj: found Mtink
<cassio> progers, trust the repositories more than the official site for a beta release please
<cassio> at least that would be my uninformed instinct
<cassio> I'll be able to test to see if a deskjet 1100 works soon
<progers> cassio: But if i know how to install this driver from the repo i will not use the offical site
<BluesKaj> progers, not cannon, it's canon
<cassio> well then ask that question
<cassio> you need to use apt-get undoubtedly
<BluesKaj> official site isn't  official for kubuntu, progers
<progers> cassio: i did not found anything about canon repo so i tried to install from offical
<BluesKaj> especially a dev OS
<progers> BluesKaj: Yes canon-printer not cannon-printer :)
<cassio> can you ask in the #kubuntu channel or #kubuntu+1 if that exists
<cassio> why are you running 14.04
<cassio> did your printer work in 13.10?
<progers> No
<BluesKaj> cassio, I told him to come here since it's 14.04
<cassio> I understand
<cassio> I'm just getting the history
<cassio> so it didn't work in 13.10
<cassio> why did you think it would work in 14.04
<cassio> general rule is whenever upgrading an OS, you don't upgrade one that is broken.
<BluesKaj> progers, remove the the drivers if you installed them
<BluesKaj> from the canon site
<cassio> I'll let you take it from here blueskaj
<cassio> thank you.
<progers> Don't know who give me that link but it has not linux
<progers> Just mac and win
<cassio> I'm confused. what did you download, and from where, and how did you run it?
<BluesKaj> then you can't use the drivers anyway
<progers> cassio: The mf-4010
<cassio> ok that's a model number
<cassio> what does it say under mac?
<progers> cassio: By searching all the google, i found that mf-4018 can use mf-4010 driver
<progers> cassio: I don't have mac
<cassio> does it provide drivers or say they are built into the operating system? (CUPS)
<progers> BluesKaj: I removed that driver what next
<cassio> progers, but linux uses the same printing system
<cassio> is your printer laser or inkjet
<progers> cassio: So install the mac driver?
<progers> cassio: laser
<cassio> no don't install the mac driver
<cassio> blueskaj, can he use a generic postscript driver?
<progers> I don't want use windows just because my printer is not working :(
<BluesKaj> printer-driver-cjet looks like the one
<cassio> projers, that's irrelevant
<cassio> so he runs apt-get and grabs that?
<BluesKaj> cassio, my printer skills are rather limited so I just send anything that needs printing to my wife's windows pc and print from there since lexmark has no linux driver available anyway
<cassio> yeah, but if you know what the package name is, and it's in the repo, and the repos are in the allowed list
<cassio> then he should be able to grab it
<cassio> he can use the ubuntu software center or synaptic if he's not comfortable with apt-get
<cassio> is my understanding correct?
<progers> I have synaptic
<BluesKaj> cassio, yes in kubuntu the packager manager is called muon, but the simple answer is yes
<BluesKaj> progers, why synaptic , muon is now stable and effective
<cassio> don't let me confuse you
<cassio> use muon
<progers> BluesKaj: Because moun is software center?
<kdeder> use wine?
<cassio> no, not wine
<kdeder> that printer has poor linux support, if any
<progers> If i type g++ in muon it give me nothing
<BluesKaj> progers, yes
<progers> If i type g++ in synaptic it gives me g++
<cassio> is his repo listing not correct?
<lordievader> progers: Synaptic is a package manager, Muon (well part of it anyway) is a software center.
<lordievader> Those are different things.
<progers> lordievader: so why BluesKaj say to me to use the muon instead of synaptic?
<BluesKaj> muon is a package manager too
<progers> BluesKaj: I can't find g++ in muon
<lordievader> Yes, Muon also has a package manager side.
<BluesKaj> progers, I do
<lordievader> progers: Search in the menus for Muon package Manager.
<kdeder> progers, are you Russian?
<progers> Oh you all mean that i should download muon package manager,  i thought that i must try that in muon discover
<progers> kdeder: How did u know that?
<kdeder> ;)
<BluesKaj> progers, muon is default on 14.04 Kubuntu
<progers> BluesKaj: But i downloaded it
<progers> BluesKaj: Its not installed by default
<kdeder> I found a link - I don't if it will help - maybe you found it before?
<BluesKaj> then you don't have all the proper repositories enabled
<BluesKaj> yes it is installed by default progers , check your repos
<BluesKaj> which desktop are you running progers ?
<progers> BluesKaj: what do u mean?
<BluesKaj> KDE or Unity/Gnome
<progers> BluesKaj: KDE
<BluesKaj> how did you install kubuntu then ?
<progers> BluesKaj: downloaded the iso then installed on usb then installed kubuntu
<lordievader> progers: Hmm, that should get you the package manager. Let me see if that is a separate package.
<penguin42> progers: What does   cat /etc/issue  say on your machine?
<BluesKaj> ok have you updated and upgraded since installing?
<progers> Ubuntu Trusty Tahr (development branch) \n \l
<penguin42> good
<penguin42> progers: abnd dpkg -l | grep kubuntu-desktop
<progers> Oh yes about 600 mb downloaded some bad things, then all the system crashed and then i could not startx it say that i dont have dbus, but i installed it from qt5 lib
<lordievader> progers: You might need muon-installer
<progers> ii  kubuntu-desktop                          1.305                                  amd64        Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system
<penguin42> good
<penguin42> hey - qt5?!
<progers> Yes some dbus or i don't know what was that wanted qt5
<progers> So i can startx
<penguin42> progers: That's REALLY odd
<penguin42> progers: You sure you've not got something like project-neon installed (next KDE test)
<progers> penguin42: don't know what are u talking about :)
<BluesKaj> well ,i trhink muon isn't the only problem he gonna have
<penguin42> progers: I don't know what you've got there, but if it's depending on qt5 it's not a standard Trusty Kubuntu
<progers> Ok i have bad day, first i dont have wgetpaste and my printer not working and now i have some project-neon -_-
<progers> qdbus-libqt5 i think
<penguin42> I have no qt5 packages installed
<lordievader> No Kubu Trusty shouldn't have Qt5. It might have 4.13 beta, but that also doesn't depend on Qt5.
<progers> I really don't want to use windows just because i have some problems with printer and some qt libraries
<BluesKaj> progers, where did you get the idea to install a ppa for qt5
<BluesKaj> qt4 is default still
<progers> I did not install any repositories
<BluesKaj> weird
<progers> sudo apt-get install qdbus-qt5
<progers> Then startx worked well
<penguin42> progers: It's not the fact that you installed qt5 that worries me, it's the fact that something needed you to
<penguin42> hmm you said startx, not tried startx for ages, I just use kdm
<progers> I hate lightdm so i installed kdm then i have some errors with dbus
<progers> Tried rc-update add dbus default
<progers> not worked for me
<progers> Google did not give me anything new
<progers> Then i typed qdbus and i saw a qt5 directory
<progers> Then apt-cache search qdbus
<progers> then sudo apt-get install qdbus-qt5
 * BluesKaj backs off , this is just too strange
<progers> I did not found anything strange here :)
<progers> I just want to make my printer works:)
<progers> So where i can find some help to fix the printer?
<penguin42> progers: Maybe try http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<penguin42> progers: I don't know anyone with a cannon printer
<progers> penguin42: no i can't see my mf-4018 here
<penguin42> progers: Is there an entry for a number just a bit smaller than it - ie. is this just this years model
<BluesKaj> i used to have one yrs ago and it was troublesome even on windows 98
<progers> BluesKaj: windows 7 works with this printer fine
<penguin42> progers: I'd check /var/log/cups to see if there is any indication of what's up with the driver you installed from cannon
<BluesKaj> progers, look in your /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure you have universe and multiverse universe debs enabled without a # in front
<progers> BluesKaj: http://bpaste.net/show/192756/
<progers> penguin http://bpaste.net/show/192757/
<BluesKaj> ok then your install obviously went bad , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , progers
<BluesKaj> I have to leave, it's dinnertime here and its been along day , so goodluck all
<progers> BluesKaj: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<progers> Ok
<t1mp> hello
<t1mp> I'm running trusty, and since today (or perhaps since some days ago, I don't reboot often), after rebooting, I get lightdm, but when I login I get an empty screen
<t1mp> compiz or unity won't start..
<t1mp> does anyone have a similar problem or know if there is a new bug (and how to work around it?)
<progers> t1mp: I am not proffecional but can you show the /var/log/Xorg.0.log at pastebin
<t1mp> progers: that's a challenge. Mouse doesn't work in my console and I cannot log into my graphical environment
<progers> oh
<progers> you are at console now?
<t1mp> yes
<progers> irssi?
<t1mp> yes
<t1mp> well my irssi runs remotely in a screen :)
<progers> Ok u have wgetpaste?
<t1mp> no, but I can install stuff
<bekks> pastebinit will do the same job
<t1mp> is that useful if I don't even have a mouse cursor in console to copy anything?
<progers> bekks: just used gentoo, and don't know anything else than wgetpaste :)
<t1mp> Xorg.0.log ends with (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch
<bekks> t1mp: Just install gpm then. :)
<t1mp> well.. I cannot type everything.. copy&past would be useful
<t1mp> bekks: ahhh yes, thanks :)
<progers> t1mp: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<t1mp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7143131/
<t1mp> progers: thanks :)
<t1mp> I don't see errors in my log
<progers> t1mp: startx
<progers> t1mp: ?
<t1mp> wow, that's interesting.
<progers> What
<t1mp> on alt+ctrl+F7 I still have my X running that I had before, but without window manager or windows
<t1mp> startx seems to start a new X and restores a session.. it has my browser open, but now window manager
<t1mp> just fullscreen chromium that I can use, but I cannot start other apps or switch between windows (if there are any others)
<t1mp> I think compiz or unity are the problem
<progers> t1mp: oh u use unity
<progers> I am on kde
<progers> Don't know much about unity
<t1mp> how do I pick my wm/desktop env in lightdm?
<t1mp> I just installed xfce because unity didn't start but I don't see an option on the graphical login screen to use it
<progers> t1mp: so u have 2 enviroment
<progers> unity and xfce
<t1mp> yes, xfce I installed after I couldn't run unity anymore
<t1mp> ah. I killed lightdm, and with startxfce4 I can run that one.
<t1mp> so the problem must be with compiz or unity
 * t1mp can't find what's the problem
<t1mp> downloading a new trusty image...
<SorenHolm> Hi
<SorenHolm> I have pulseaudio started up twice. It also happens on the live image. Whom starts it?
<SorenHolm> Oh yeah - I'm talking kubuntu here. :)
<fibz_> just installed 14.04.  The only available video resolution is 1024x768x76Hz, no other options available in arandr. lspci lists the graphics chipset as an Intel G31/G33.   anyone know how i can get my LCD's native resolution of 1440x900?
<fibz_> having a brain fart and cant remember what to google for
<fibz_> google is not my friend today. it is refusing to list any of the official ubuntu help resources in the search results without using the "site:" switch....
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-16
<lordievader> Good morning.
<elfy> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey elfy, how are you doing?
<elfy> other than the daily pretty good thanks - you?
<lordievader> Hehe, doing okay here.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BarnaSzalai> hi
<BarnaSzalai> trying to install Kubuntu 15.04 daily on VirtualBox but on start I got : intel_rapl no valid rapl domains found in package 0
<BarnaSzalai> what is this message and how to bypass it?
<BarnaSzalai> leave
<scellow> Hey guys, my java apps are unable to reach the internet, i tested my code on osx and it works well, i tried different 3rd party java apps on ubuntu and they are all unable to reach internet, i tried using both Oracle jdk8 and Open jdk8 same issue, i think the problem came right after i updated my system, im running Ubuntu 15.04, and yesterday when i updated the system, ubuntu reported a problem, i can't remenber what was the
<scellow> problem :/, do you have an idea on what's going on ?
<igalic> so, pretty cool. flash (or something) just crashed my kde… kwin? i don't know.
<igalic> all windows are collapsed onto the screen which makes it not very useful :(
<lordievader> scellow: The rest of network connectivity is fine?
<scellow> lordievader: yes the system itself have access to internet, the problem is limitted to java
<lordievader> Heh. Unfortunatly I know nothing of Java.
<scellow> lordievader: could it be related to certificates or ubuntu settings ? is there a ways to reset networking settings ?
<lordievader> scellow: As I said, I know nothing of Java. It is one of those things I try to stay away from. I have no idea what it does with network connectivity.
<BluesKaj> scellow, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stef1a> i'm using Ubuntu 15.04 on a 64-bit machine and I'm having trouble installing Skype. I get the error, "cannot install libqtwebkit4:i386" when installing using the multiarch deb from the Skype website. If I try to install with apt-get, I get unmet dependency errors. help?
<stef1a> re: skype for 15.04: it looks like people have gotten this working herer: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2266266. when i try sudo apt-get install skype:i386, i get an unmet dependencies error. any ideas?
<stef1a> (x-post from #ubuntu)
<genii> stef1a: Perhaps enable the partner repository and try the version from there instead of the one off the Skype site
<stef1a> k1l: i edited sources.list and ran apt-get update but i get a similar error (skype:i386 : Depends: skype-bin:i386 but it is not going to be installed
<stef1a> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.)
<k1l> please pastebin the full result of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<genii> stef1a: Also, did you enable the partner repo yet before that. Also the packagename you should try to install is only skpe, not skype:i386
<stef1a> genii: yes, i tried skype:i386
<stef1a> and how would i enable the partner repo?
<genii> Yes, I know. I'm telling you not to\
<stef1a> my bad; i misread that. i tried both.
<genii> stef1a: You edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file and add: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu vivid partner    ... and another line: deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu vivid partner     ...then save and sudo apt-get update
<genii> After this you should be able to install it with just: sudo apt-get install skype
<stef1a> the dist-upgrade is taking a while
<stef1a> also, i had lines in there that were similar, but they didn't have "ubuntu" at the end
<stef1a> genii: repeated the process after editing and updating; same error
<stef1a> now dist-upgrading
<stef1a> same error after dist-upgarding
<stef1a> k1l: http://pastebin.com/HxSbcFPR
<genii> The pastebin does not contain the end of the output
<stef1a> that's the end of the output.
<stef1a> i did a dist-upgrade and an apt-get update, and i added the vivid partner sources to my sources.list, but i still get an unmet dependencies error when trying to install skype. help?
<k1l> stef1a: can you pastebin the message?
<stef1a> k1l: http://pastebin.com/YRANtySd
<k1l> stef1a: "sudo apt-get install skype-bin"
<stef1a> same errors i was getting before: http://pastebin.com/LS0VW2Zi
<k1l> "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<stef1a> http://pastebin.com/HSHux6Zv
<k1l> sudo apt-get install -f
<stef1a> 0 upgraded, etc... nothing to do
<k1l> is this a 32bit ubuntu?
<stef1a> 64
<k1l> try to apt-get install the both packages libqtwebkit4:i386 and libgl1-mesa-glx:i386   and see why they dont want to install. we need to get to the end of the line and see what its blocking
<stef1a> k1l: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=GVQYVMdd
<k1l> hmm
<stef1a> i did have a weird graphics problem with this machine while using 14.10, and i was told to install 15.04 and the latest graphics libraries, which i did. that fixed my graphical problems. i don't know if that's related to this.
<stef1a> also i did add the i386 architecture with dpkg
<k1l> well. i never needed that to install skype tbh
<stef1a> hmmm
<k1l> i really dont know what is going on on your system there.
<stef1a> i just removed and purged all my i386 packages, and i disabled my i386 architecture, but now i can't install skype-bin because it has no installation candidate...
<stef1a> okay
<stef1a> thanks for all the help :-) hopefully it'll be fixed when 15.04 is released
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-17
<igalic> how do i make upstart the default init, until systemd is fixed?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<DalekSec> igalic: What do you mean by "fixed"?  In grub's advanced options, you have one to boot with upstart.  You can also install the package 'upstart' which will uninstall systemd-sysv.
<igalic> DalekSec: fixed as in, work better than this: https://twitter.com/hirojin/status/576029309644730368
<lordievader> igalic: Supposedly there is a bug report about that. But furthermore it boots up fine, right?
<igalic> wow, i just had to reboot for my git-over-ssh to work again. O_o but only to my $work accounts....
<DalekSec> Right, so that's not telling me a lot.
<igalic> lordievader: it boots up fine with upstart. i h aven't had the patience to wait long enough for systemd to do anything before ctrl+alt+del'ing it.
<igalic> lordievader: that is: ~2 or so minutes are my pain-limit.
<DalekSec> igalic: Try booting without  quiet splash
<igalic> will do, next time the system poops itself. so, ~4 hours :P
<DalekSec> lordievader: And, lp 1432171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1432171 in systemd (Ubuntu) "Starting version 219 "systemd-boot"" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1432171
<DalekSec> I'd consider https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1431743 worse. :P
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431743 in systemd (Ubuntu) "fails to boot due to read-ony file system" [High,Confirmed]
<nis> how do i install 15.04 alpha?
<igalic> DalekSec: and there i thought systemd was supposed to make it boot *faster*…
<DalekSec> igalic: Upstart is actually decently fast, it's sysvinit that both systemd and upstart beat on time.
<lordievader> igalic: You could actually wait for it to boot up and investigate what is taking all that time. You know help development.
<lordievader> nis: We are currently at the beta stage. Anyhow, you know that running a development release is not recommended?
<nis> lordievader i know...but i would still like to try it since it is only a month away from release
<lordievader> nis: Things my still break... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
<nis> lordievader any tips to do it from terminal?
<lordievader> nis: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<lordievader> From Utopic that should work.
<nis> lodievader thnx
<Julia7> Hi! How come this channel is so quiet?
<lotuspsychje> Julia7: this is a support channel for ubuntu 15.04
<Julia7> lotuspsychje: I understand, but...
<Julia7> Does no one need help?
<lotuspsychje> Julia7: it has not released yet, so not so active then main channel
<Julia7> I know.
<lotuspsychje> Julia7: yes, at some times 15.04 issue get fixxed here
<lordievader> It being quiet here is good thing, stuff works.
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Guest61294> hello everyone
<Gorilla_No_Baka> anybody here?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> beside the stupid bots?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :P
<Gorilla_No_Baka> yes no
<Gorilla_No_Baka> ?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right.. Anybody has any idea why vivid defaults to an mobile/tablet mode on a laptop?
<k1l> your atitude didnt motivate lots of users to ask how they can help you
<k1l> you did install the unity8 package which is the phone and tablet only unity so far?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> my attitude was a bit cranky which is only normal having waited one hour to download the official iso from the official page which was stating that that was the correct one to download for an AMD architecture.. So.. there you go.. I do appologize if my attitude pissed some people off..
<brendand> Gorilla_No_Baka, you might have changed the default session in the greeter
<brendand> Gorilla_No_Baka, there's an icon in the top right corner of the password entry box
<brendand> Gorilla_No_Baka, i can't remember the exact item it should be, but it should not be unity8
<Gorilla_No_Baka> So, yeah.. when i am booted into the tablet mode there is no way to get a terminal started using the normal shortcuts.. Apparently no shortcuts are working .. i tried the ubuntu store --no joy.. it can only find some games.. brendand .. i thought so myself but when i rebooted there was option to change the default session.. i am used to the icon you are talking about as i am normally running my o
<k1l_> the amd64 is not for amd only. its the 64bit iso named after the 64bit patent which amd invented.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> penbox wm in top of the ubuntu
<Gorilla_No_Baka> k1l_:  thanks mate..
<k1l_> Gorilla_No_Baka: so you installed the desktop-next or unity8 desktop?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> err.. i might have been stupid enough to install desktop-next
<Gorilla_No_Baka> err.. i might have been stupid enough to install desktop-next iso..
<brendand> Gorilla_No_Baka, tablet mode on desktop is still experimental
<k1l_> that is the actual unity8 on MIR, which is the phone OS right now. that will be the desktop convergence in future, but they only worked on the phone and tablet desktop so far.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> brendand: hih-hi.. i can see that now.. i mean normally i do not care about experimental isos  because until now i was always able to drop to the terminal on every experimental issos  and apt-get my way through everything i needed
<brendand> Gorilla_No_Baka, the reason there aren't many apps in the store is because they have to be made available for intel arch which most aren't by default
<Gorilla_No_Baka> k1l_: are there two differen isos ? one with the unity 8 and one desktop-next.. i got mislead by the desktop name..
<Gorilla_No_Baka> right.. so i guess i can wget the new iso and dd-it on the usb and start over again..
<k1l_> desktpü-next is the name of the unity8/MIR (aka phone and tablet only so far) setup.
<Gorilla_No_Baka> k1l_:  so if i wanted to try the real deskto version which one should i go for?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> really confused.com here
<Gorilla_No_Baka> :)
<k1l_> the regular iso
<Gorilla_No_Baka> first time for everything i guess.
<k1l_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Gorilla_No_Baka> is that for the vivid one/
<k1l_> since you ask in the +1 channel: yes
<Gorilla_No_Baka> k1l_:  cheers mate
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<qfqz> hello
<qfqz> i dont know why but when i boot recent daily, it ask me if i want to try or intall. i say try. then the screen gets somehow grey and thats all
<qfqz> i have to press reset
<Danielbrazilian> hello
<Danielbrazilian> anybody here please?
<hggdh> Danielbrazilian: easier to expose your doubt/problem, and wait for someone to answer.
<Danielbrazilian> thank you hggdh i will do it next time
<Danielbrazilian> I just installed ubuntu mate 15.04 and the mouse wouldn't appear
<Danielbrazilian> i fixed it dont know how exactly
<Danielbrazilian> put some command on the terminal searched from the internet
<Danielbrazilian> now it works but would like to know if it was something i done wrong or it is a "beta issue"
<hggdh> Danielbrazilian: just this one, and I am off for food: since we do not know what you did, it is difficult to say anything...
<Danielbrazilian> other thing is.. i have installed intel hd 4400 with xedgers ppa so i would love to know if games on linux works fine
<Danielbrazilian> sorry mate
<Danielbrazilian> i am still installing the games from steam but would like to hear from someone that has experienced with the same graphics card
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-18
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<TriJetScud> is the current ubuntu 15.04 compatible with old style init scripts?
<TriJetScud> systemd wise that is
<rww> TriJetScud: does "old style" mean upstart or sysvinit
<TriJetScud> upstart and sysvinit scripts
<rww> I think upstart no, sysvinit yes
<rww> not 100% sure though, I haven't looked at how it's implemented in Ubuntu much yet
<TriJetScud> well yeah, azure users are going to be in for a nasty surprise next month then
<Daekdroom> Did anyone else start getting A2DP (bluetooth audio) issues recently in Vivid?
<Daekdroom> Hm. Restarting the bluetooth service fixed it for now.
<Daekdroom> But I've never had to do that before.
<danielbrazilian> hello guys i don't know why this happened again, the mouse cursor wouldn't appear just now when i turned the notebook on, then i only turned off and turned on again and it is working again, that is annoying please can anyone help me to fix that issue?
<danielbrazilian> i'm running ubuntu mate 15.04 64bit
<brendand> danielbrazilian, i have the same issue!
<brendand> danielbrazilian, it only happens with the trackpad though
<brendand> danielbrazilian, external mouse always works
<danielbrazilian> mine doesn't
<danielbrazilian> both stays the same brendand
<brendand> danielbrazilian, mmm. maybe a different issue then
<danielbrazilian> it fixed after a reboot
<danielbrazilian> but then it happened again
<danielbrazilian> i am thinking of going back to lts
<danielbrazilian> brendand, that is just annoying
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-19
<sment2> Anyone running kubuntu 15.04??
<sment2> is so what happens when you launch ksysguard from krunner or klauncher?
<sment2> my krunner and klauncher freeze and need to be restarted
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ngaio> hi I just had a boot up failure, but fortunately a reboot worked. Has there been a known systemd problem day?
<BluesKaj> ngaio, yes, there's a problem with sddm loading, sudo systemctl enable sddm....there's more to the command, but I've forgotten
<ngaio> BluesKaj, so a bug report has probably been filed
<BluesKaj> yes
<lordievader> Does Ubuntu use sddm too?
<BluesKaj> lordievader: I think it does
<BluesKaj> someone asked earlier about the sddm bug
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Hence the question.
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-20
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<hanlon2> I'm installing a new ubuntu vivd box.  All's generally well -- except when I try to exec 'add-apt-repository ...', I get : "Fatal Python error: Py_Initialize: Unable to get the locale encoding".  I've found a bunch of posts, but no solution that seems to work.  Suggestions?
<elfy> have you done an apt-get update/upgrade and reboot at all?
<genii> !info python vivid
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.8-4 (vivid), package size 133 kB, installed size 680 kB
<genii> add-apt-repository shebang is python3
<elfy> I just know add-apt was working fine here for me
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-21
<scientes> only shipping gnome 3.14, not 3.16?
<k1l_> iirc they are always a littlebit too late for the freeze
<scientes> but i thought you purposefully aligned it with gnome releases
<scientes> like fedora
<k1l_> no. the ubuntu release dates are always april and october.
<k1l_> i mean when will 3.16 be final on gnome?
<k1l_> in 4 days :X
<scientes> so why wont vivid ship it
<k1l_> well. look at the freeze days. gnome is just too late
<scientes> back to what i just asked
<scientes> the whole point of ubuntu was to not be so stale as debian.....
<scientes> that original motivation is kinda being dropped....
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule   there, look for yourself
<scientes> yes i have
<scientes> but ubuntu use to do this
<scientes> release latest gnome
<scientes> guess they stopped after unity shipped
<k1l_> you know that you have to freeze some day? else you will be having the issues that debian and fedora have
<scientes> fedora is also on 6 month cycle
<scientes> and debian jessie is frozen
<k1l_> once again: ubuntu did only once push the release back, but its always april and october
<k1l_> fedora releases when they want to. they dont have proper relase cycles
<scientes> no k1l_ ubuntu use to track gnome development branch in their development cycle
<scientes> thats not true, fedora has a 6 month cycle they just often push it back a month or so
<k1l_> yeah, you name it. they push back
<scientes> but ubuntu use to track development gnome
<scientes> guess they dropped that after unity
<k1l_> no
<k1l_> i dont know why you want to make that up
<scientes> they did
<scientes> I remember like 7.10 and such
<scientes> they would release with gnome release cycle
<scientes> rather than one behind
<k1l_> i try to find the release dates from gnome, if they changed them
<scientes> but ubuntu doesn't ship gnome by default anymore since gnome-3
<scientes> so it makes sense for them to drop that
<k1l_> but you make it sound like ubuntu changed something on purpose to not allign with gnome anymore. but its obvious that ubuntu didnt change since the ubuntu release dates are fix
<scientes> i'm saying there use to be an exception for gnome
<scientes> freeze exception
<scientes> gnome froze fedubary 16
<scientes> hard freeze was this last monday, they are frozen
<k1l_> feature and debianimportfreeze was on feb. 19th
<k1l_> for ubuntu
<k1l_> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-15-04-Almost-Got-GTK-plus-3-16-But-Too-Many-Things-Needed-Fixing-473642.shtml
<scientes> oh ok
<k1l_> gnome does it only their way and doesnt really accept patches (the old birth of unity story) so ubuntu needs to patch stuff. i dont know if the gnome-ubuntu guys ship the 3.16 with a ppa or something like that
<snadge> get_secrets_cb(): Failed to request VPN secrets #2: (6) No agents were available for this request. :|
<snadge> pptp vpns were working until last update .. :| rebooted.. not working
<snadge> what just broke it.. was network manager updated?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<kkop> Hi. On one ethernet cable IO
<kkop> Hi. On one ethernet cable I'm not able to connet with internet on Lubuntu 15.04 - cable works on other laptop with Windows, and first computer I'm able to connet to other ethernet cables. How can I connect?
<kkop> In other words - I'
<kkop> In other words - I've got laptop with Lubuntu 15.04 that works with ethernet connetions, but not with specific one - but this connection itself is OK cause another laptop with Windows sees internet with this connection.
<kkop> Any suggestions how to fix this?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ngaio> what can I do when lightdm fails to start properly? (I assume that's the login screen that flashes on screen for a second or so)
<penguin42> ngaio: Normally dig about in the lightdm logs to see what went wrong
<penguin42> ngaio: /var/log/lightdm
<ngaio> penguin42, thank you. At the moment I'm logged into Utopic on another partition, which I'm using to chat here and look at the Vivid lightdm.log. Results are here if anyone is interested: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10642564/
<BluesKaj> ngaio, whynot just use the default sddm ?
<ngaio> BluesKaj, I have no idea why it's starting up. How do I make it use sddm?
<BluesKaj> ngaio, if you're on 15.04 then sddm should be default
<BluesKaj> or is it not default on ubuntu 15.04?
<ngaio> BluesKaj, maybe because I installed from a Kubuntu daily ISO 5 weeks ago and installed the Unity desktop after that, something got messed up?
<ngaio> or maybe it's something to do with a systemd bug? I don't know! :-)
<BluesKaj> ngaio, not sure either , maybe try sddm ?
<ngaio> BluesKaj, how can I install it? I can boot into Vivid and get to a virtual terminal using ctrl-alt-F2
<ngaio> sudo apt-get install sddm ?
<BluesKaj> yup
<ngaio> thanks, I'll try it now
<BluesKaj> then when you boot , you may have to run systemctl enable sddm
<BluesKaj> ngaio,^
<ngaio> BluesKaj, I run that using sudo from a virtual terminal?
<BluesKaj> yes after booting, if addm fails to get to the login
<BluesKaj> sddm
<ngaio> thanks
<ngaio> BluesKaj, I ran sudo apt-get --reinstall install sddm, rebooted, and got what looks to be the KDE login greeter (judging by its appearance). Is that expected, given I originally installed from a Kubuntu daily ISO?
<BluesKaj> ngaio, yes, and the lightdm greeter brings up a unity like page here when sddm fails
<BluesKaj> if lightdm is installed
<ngaio> does that mean sddm failed to run, so it's falling back to the KDE greeter?
<BluesKaj> ngaio, did you see a dialog asking which dm you wanted to use ?
<ngaio> BluesKaj, no, never!
<BluesKaj> ngaio, afaik both ligtdm and sddm are installed on 15.04, but sddm is default on kubuntu
<ngaio> BluesKaj, thanks. lightdm is definitely failing at startup for me, so I guess it's dropping back to sddm then. As long as I can login, it doesn't bother me. If it would be helpful to file a bug regarding the lightdm failure, I can. When booting just now I saw a message flash by about a missing dependency for lightdm
<BluesKaj> ok . maybe that bug has already been filed, ngaio
<Dreaman> comand terminal upgreat to 15.04
<k1l_> from which ubuntu?
<Dreaman> 14.10 32 bit
<k1l_> use do-release-upgrade or update-manager with the -d switch
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> thenks
<Dreaman> use terminal comand
<Dreaman> update-meniger error
<Dreaman> update-manager error
<k1l_> update-manager is the gui updater.
<Dreaman> is a cirillic not to read
<k1l_> use "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" for terminal
<Dreaman> error
<k1l_> what error?
<Dreaman> hdd not place
<k1l_> !paste | Dreaman
<ubottu> Dreaman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dreaman> i not spek good english
<k1l_> what is your native language?
<Dreaman> bulgaria
<Dreaman> bulgarian not russian
<Dreaman> ok stay to 14.10
<Dreaman> Partition: ID-1: / size: 34G used: 7.0G (22%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda7
<Dreaman>            ID-2: /boot size: 226M used: 152M (73%) fs: ext4 dev: /dev/sda6
<Dreaman>            ID-3: swap-1 size: 4.00GB used: 0.00GB (0%) fs: swap dev: /dev/sda5
<Dreaman> update repos but start
<Dreaman> upgreat
<Dreaman> comand
<Dreaman> terminal
<k1l_> what is the error you get?
<Dreaman> 34 gb hdd partishan not place free
<Dreaman> 7
<Dreaman> gb use
<Dreaman> 34
<k1l_> is it sda7 or is the sda6?
<Dreaman> i use duble boot with win
<k1l_> can you put "df -h" into the pastebin on paste.ubuntu.com?
<Dreaman> 40 gb ubuntu
<Dreaman> and 200 win
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10645272/
<k1l_> and what gives you "do-release-upgrade"? please in a pastebin, too
<Dreaman> is not new release
<Dreaman> in cirillic
<Dreaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10645289/
<k1l_> lsb_release -d ?
<Dreaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10645303/
<k1l_> "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"
<Dreaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10645319/
<k1l_> ok, run a "apt-get update" and then again "do-release-upgrade"
<k1l_> ok, run a "apt-get update" and then again "do-release-upgrade -d"
<Dreaman> ok
<k1l_> sorry, missed the -d at the end
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> boot part not place
<Dreaman> ok reinstall thenks
<Dreaman> :)
<k1l_> wait
<Dreaman> ok
<k1l_> pastebin a "ls -al /boot"
<Dreaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10645365/
<k1l_> Dreaman: ok we can remove some old kernels and you can upgrade to 15.04 after that
<Dreaman> comand
<Dreaman> autoclean
<Dreaman> or
<k1l_> please put a "dpgk -l | grep linux-image"
<k1l_> please put a "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" into a pastebin << sorry had a typo on dpkg
<Dreaman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10645376/
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.16.0-28-generic linux-image-3.16.0-29-generic linux-image-3.16.0-30-generic linux-image-3.16.0-31-generic"
<k1l_> after that "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Dreaman> ok
<k1l_> than there should be enough space on /boot to upgrade with "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<Dreaman> ok
<Dreaman> up thenks :)
<Dreaman> :)
<Dreaman> System:    Host: ubuntu-ivan Kernel: 3.19.0-9-generic i686 (32 bit)
<Dreaman>            Desktop: Unity 7.3.1  Distro: Ubuntu 15.04 vivid
<Dreaman> :)
<hanlon2> hi.  I've installed vivid-server.  systemd's working in most cases as I'd expect/hope.  I've installed shorewall pkgs -- they're not yet shipping with upstream's systemd unit files.  no problem -- add my own in /etc/systemd/system/shorewall*
<hanlon2> BUT, I can't manage to get update-rc.d to 'let go' & stop trying to sync state with sysvinit.  Here's what I see: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a61892f66a2002030798
<hanlon2> The unit files & shorewall work fine on my prior OS; I'm not sure if I've faile to properly modify my config, or I'm dealing with a bug here.
<hanlon2> Any advice how to 'decouple' Vivid's systemd & upstart (I think that's what it's called?) correctly?
 * penguin42 double takes as he sees wget's progress indicator slow scrolling a long filename
<freezer> hi
<freezer> having some mouse issues with Ubuntu 15.04, is that a known issue? E.g. scrolling is unreliable; like when holding down the right mouse button in firefox and scrolling a page it tends to just get stuck and i need to release and do it again
<stef1a> i'm going to try this again: when i try to install skype, i get an unmet dependencies error on skype-bin. help?
<penguin42> stef1a: What is the exact error
<stef1a> http://pastebin.com/UdakiS3t
<penguin42> hmm don't know; I can see there are older reports of something similar
#ubuntu+1 2015-03-22
<stef1a> is there a list or file online with the standard sources used for 15.04?
<akiva-thinkpad> when running "Freecol" in 15.04; my desktop logs out.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> do you know when go out 15.04 final beta ?
<MoonUnit`> march 26th
<sacarde> ah
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> thanks
<lordievader> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Vivid Vervet (15.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<jhenke> hi does anybody else also has problems with the network on 15.04? specifically the dns lookup not working after boot?
<jhenke> bug 1434986
<jhenke> #1434986
<ubottu> bug 1434986 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Not working network connection after boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1434986
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<cxdvty> hi all
<freezer> having some mouse issues with Ubuntu 15.04, is that a known issue? E.g. scrolling is unreliable; like when holding down the right mouse button in firefox and scrolling a page it tends to just get stuck and i need to release and do it again
<penguin42> freezer: Can you explain that test - holding right mouse button and scrolling  - at the same time?
<freezer> penguin42, no holding down the scroll-bar and then move the mouse up and down
<freezer> so right, clicking and holding the left mouse key on the scroll-bar
<penguin42> ok, so just go to the right hand side, and drag the scrollbar up and down with left mouse held ?
<penguin42> freezer: Works here; I'm on kubuntu 15.04 - note that uses X not Mir so I'm not sure if it's related or not
<freezer> yes
<freezer> try in firefox
<freezer> xchat is ok, other apps have issues
<penguin42> yeh that was with firefox
<freezer> hm so weird
<freezer> i have the same on my laptop and there it seems fine
<penguin42> yeh it might be a bit tricky to figure out what's going on; maybe theme related or something?
<freezer> laptop and desktop use the very same theme
<freezer> all default really
<penguin42> can you describe what happens when it goes wrong?
<freezer> even in firefox it doesnt always happen
<freezer> maybe related to whats on the page
<penguin42> yeh that's what I'm thinking
<freezer> it seems to wrongly register a mouse button release
<freezer> so i lose control of the scrollbar
<freezer> and have to click it again
<penguin42> hmm, I have seen firefox get stuck if it's taking a bit of time to render something, but it normally doesn't regain control immediately if I click again so that sounds different
<freezer> had windows 8.1 on this machine before and did not notice such issues
<freezer> and some while back ubuntu 14.04, was also fine
<freezer> 15.04 will be LTS again right?
<elfy> nope - next lts will be 16.04
<freezer> oh
<freezer> so maybe its better for me to go back to 14.04 for maximum stability and support
<freezer> really thought every .04 is LTS
<elfy> if you were expecting 15.04 to be LTS then perhaps you're right
<elfy> nope - every 2 years
<freezer> also have weird lags in Counter Strike GO
<freezer> and the mouse goes completely wild in the menus there, always moving to the upper left corner on its own
<Reno_> So I installed PulseAudio 6 and kubuntu-full.
<Reno_> With all recommends.
<Reno_> QT apps won't start now unless I find a way to downgrade to PulseAudio 4.0.
<Reno_> Just assume I'm using 15.04 for now.
<Reno_> Hello? Is anyone alive in this dead channel?
<Daekdroom> Yes.
<Reno_> Daekdroom: See above. I've got issues with KDE Plasma 5 and PulseAudio 6.
<Reno_> How can I downgrade my PulseAudio to 4.0 now?
<penguin42> how did you upgrade it?
<Daekdroom> I have no idea. What I can tell you is that I'm using the default Ubuntu flavour and everything is fine for me.
<penguin42> yeh, same here
<penguin42> Reno_: Can you give me an example of a qt app that doesn't start? I'm running KDE and I seem to have pa 6.0
<Reno_> quasselclient
<Reno_> Oh, and plasmashell.
<penguin42> Reno_: Well plasma is running fine here; what makes you think the problem is pa?
<Reno_> quasselclient: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecommon-4.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Reno_> That.
<Reno_> plasmashell: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecommon-4.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Reno_> And that.
<penguin42> hmm reasonable suspicion then
<afiefh> Is anybody else having issues with steam? Trying to run it on 15.04 (x64) using the open source AMD drivers all I get is the following error on the CLI: "X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)"
<Reno_> penguin42: What's your suspicion?
<penguin42> Reno_:     ldd $(which plasmashell )|grep puls  shows     libpulse.so.0 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse.so.0 (0x00007fcbf9154000)
<penguin42> Reno_: So I'm not quite sure why yours is trying to link to 4.0
<penguin42> Reno_:       libpulsecommon-6.0.so => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsecommo
<penguin42> n-6.0.so (0x00007fcbf8aca000)
<penguin42> Reno_: So I think you must have an old library somewhere that's linked against the old pulse
<Reno_> Oh, and my /usr/bin/startkde somehow wasn't updated to Plasma 5.
<Reno_> Any idea why this might be the case?
<penguin42> Reno_: Did you have something like a ppa installed before with other qt/kde stuff in?
<Reno_> Yes.
<Reno_> libpulse.so.0 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse.so.0 (0x00007f943dcf3000)
<Reno_>  libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0 (0x00007f943daee000)
<Reno_>  libpulsecommon-6.0.so => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/pulseaudio/libpulsecommon-6.0.so (0x00007f943d669000)
<Reno_>  libpulsecommon-4.0.so => not found
<penguin42> Reno_: Yeh I think stuff from that ppa is still there
<penguin42> Reno_: You could try using ppa-purge to forcibly remove the contents of the ppa
<Reno_> Oh, and I don't have synaptic, so I use aptitude.
<Reno_> Can I get aptitude to show PPAs?
 * penguin42 tends just to use apt-get 
<penguin42> Reno_: You could try something like dpkg -l | grep for the name of the ppa
<Reno_> Is that a lowercase l or a capital I?
<penguin42> that's a lower case l
<penguin42> followed by a | sign - the thing above the \ sign
<Reno_> I know. I know.
<Reno_> I'm not getting a PPA name.
<penguin42> yeh so clearing PPAs out depends very much on the ppa, so you're just going to have to figure it out from what was in that ppa
<penguin42> it's always best to ppa-purge stuff like that *before* the upgrade
<Reno_> Alright.
<Reno_> I have both Plasma 5 and PulseAudio 6 installed.
<Reno_> plasmashell: error while loading shared libraries: libpulsecommon-4.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Reno_> Any idea as to what's causing that error?
<Reno_> How do I downgrade PulseAudio from version 6 to version 4?
<Daekdroom> Reno_, you should rather figure out how to get rid of the PPA packages you have from before upgrading
<Reno_> Daekdroom: I'm doing that now.
<Bluefoxicy> https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=381732 has this stopped happening on 15.4?
<Bluefoxicy> it's happening constantly on 14.10
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-21
<oogy> Hello
<oogy> Is this a Ubuntu help channel?
<oogy> ??
<soee> any idea how can i fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15446319/ ?
<lotuspsychje> soee: adbobe flash is pretty dead on linux
<lotuspsychje> soee: install chromium-browser, or use webbrowser-app with pepperflash instead
<lotuspsychje> soee: or firefox + freshplayer
<Tlan> hello
<Tlan> is beta 2 out ?
<counter-clockwis> hello
<Tlan> hi
<counter-clockwis> hey Tlan , did you find the answer to your question about 16.04?
<Tlan> no
<counter-clockwis> ah
<counter-clockwis> Tlan : why are you chasing that release, are you a beta tester?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<counter-clockwis> sup BluesKaj
<Tlan> yeah just wondering on iam 16.04 mate edition
<Tlan> beta 1 and there was a upgrade option
<Tlan> today
<BluesKaj> counter-clockwis, 'Morning coffee :-)
<counter-clockwis> ah k
<Tlan> 16.04 is coming alont nicely
<counter-clockwis> BluesKaj, ahaha breakfast of champions
<BluesKaj> yup
<counter-clockwis> i want coffee now, brb
<counter-clockwis> mmm breakfast of champions
<counter-clockwis> tastes good
<Tlan> hey is there a offical ppa for nvidia drivers?
<Tlan> i have a GTX 970
<Tlan>  and i hate having to manually install new drivers
<BluesKaj> Tlan, the nvidia-361 is the recommended driver for the GTX900 series
<Tlan> but doesn't it suck for gaming?
<Tlan> like the newer drivers have bug fixes
<Tlan> for steam and stuff
<Tlan> is that from edgers ?
<Tlan> what is the full version number?
<k1l> Tlan: if you run the updates your system will become the beta2
<BluesKaj> and what's the point of using an unstable driver from some ppa for games
<counter-clockwis> how's gaming on ubuntu Tlan
<counter-clockwis> ?
<Tlan> no i was wondering if nvidia had provide a offical ppa
<Tlan> it's pretty close to windows for some things
<Tlan> you loose physix support
<Tlan> so like borderlands 2 doesn't have the fance physix graphics
<BluesKaj> Tlan, ppas arem't "official"
<counter-clockwis> nice
<counter-clockwis> meh
<TJ-> the GPU PPA is :)
<k1l> ubuntu got official nvidia drivers in the ubuntu repos
<thehumanelement> hay, anyone know if xenial dailies are really daily? Last Modified on the FTP site is the 7th March
<thehumanelement> k1l that is cool
<thehumanelement> also does anyone know how to install Skype on 16.04?
<k1l> skype is dying on non-windows. they drop support for more and more platforms. and dont update the linux version since some years now.
<TJ-> thehumanelement: if you look on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily-live/ you'll see the more recent spins haven't passed testing
<BluesKaj> thehumanelement, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-skype-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-linux-64-bit
<Tlan> whats the latest driver in the ubunut gpu repo
<Tlan> i switched from amd to nvidia and it was like night and day for gaming
<counter-clockwis> k1l, not surprised about skype dying
<counter-clockwis> i don't find it to be a good program
<Tlan> amd has way better open source driver though
<k1l> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-prime, nvidia-settings, ubuntu-drivers-common, nvidia-cg-dev, nvidia-cg-doc, nvidia-cg-toolkit, nvidia-cuda-doc, nvidia-libopencl1-304, nvidia-libopencl1-304-updates, nvidia-libopencl1-331 (and 111 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<k1l> nvidia-361 is the latest one in ubuntu repo
<counter-clockwis> Tlan , have you tried virtual machine for gaming? KVM Windows with gpu pass through?
<BluesKaj> Tlan, it's in the repos/package manager
<Tlan> no i have never tried that
<Tlan> i just dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu
<Tlan> i have alot of windows only games
<TJ-> Tlan: also see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<BluesKaj> W10 sucks on some games from what I've heard
<counter-clockwis> if you have iGPU you can run ubuntu off that, then pass through your gtx970 to the VM
<Tlan> windows 10 is fine
<counter-clockwis> BluesKaj, give it time, still teething
<Tlan> it's just they spy on you and log your keys
<counter-clockwis> lol
<BluesKaj> still prefer W7
<Tlan> so you have to disable alot of stuff
<Tlan> in the registry it's not that hard
<counter-clockwis> i prefer win7 also, still running it as main OS on most of my rigs, but win10 not all bad
<Tlan> but i only use windows for gaming
<Tlan> win7 is slower than windows 10 though
<counter-clockwis> i dunno about the whole spying thing, i think that's over hyped a bit
<Tlan> the kernel is slower
<counter-clockwis> i dunno, i can't notice a speed difference on my machines
<Tlan>  it has better support for newer hardware
<counter-clockwis> true
<Tlan> i like some of the windows store apps
<Tlan> like the AMC app
<Tlan> its the only way i know to watch walking dead on my pc
<counter-clockwis> windows 10 is trying too hard to be OS X, that's my main gripe
<Tlan> with out downloading the episodes or torenting
<counter-clockwis> walking dead <3
<counter-clockwis> u just made me realise, i missed this weeks ep
<Tlan> i like how microsoft is just evolving windows 10
<Tlan> like they keep adding new features that normally would be a service pack or newer version
<counter-clockwis> how can you like it, they havent even started yet :P
<counter-clockwis> how is it different though
<Tlan> like they just keep rolling new builds
<counter-clockwis> the service packs were just a way of deliving a bunch of updates at once
<Tlan> but ubuntu-mate is my fav os
<counter-clockwis> they are just updating it the same as they always have...
<counter-clockwis> they've just labeled it differently
<Tlan> i can still play most of my steam games in ubuntu mate as well or very close as good as windows
<counter-clockwis> a "service"
<counter-clockwis> yeh that's cool
<BluesKaj> I have on old usb TV capture dongle and I haven't been entirely successful finding linux drivers/modules for it altho it used to work on older kernels... have some old VHS tapes taken at fasmily gatherings that I'd like to transfer to the hdd then make dvds or send them thru dropbox to releatives
<counter-clockwis> when linux catches up on gaming, it can be my main OS
<counter-clockwis> until then tho..
<counter-clockwis> BluesKaj, gotta get some new hardware mebbe?
<BluesKaj> counter-clockwis, yeah maybe...had it working on W7, perfect video, but no audio
<counter-clockwis> hrmm
<Tlan> i think this vulkan api will make it more competive with direct x
<Tlan> direct x is a mature platform
<Tlan> thats the difference
<Tlan> the drivers are more mature on the windows platform for gaming but ubuntu and linux have come really close in a short amount of time
<counter-clockwis> yeah
<counter-clockwis> they just need more people to switch to linux and the support will come
<Tlan> i think linux really needs get gaming better to become more popular
<counter-clockwis> i'd say itll happen the other way round
<Tlan> Microsoft will eventually shoot them selves in thefoot
<counter-clockwis> as linux gets more popular, theyll make gaming better
<Tlan> people are getting really pissed off with microsoft forced security update that installs windows 10 automatically
<counter-clockwis> it doesn't do that
<Tlan> ya i think this vulkan api is what they needed
<counter-clockwis> people are just idiots and click the "schedule for a time" button
<counter-clockwis> and then wonder why a count down starts and suddenly installs win 10
<Tlan> no
<counter-clockwis> anyone complaining about win10 auto installing is a novice for sure
<Tlan> the update was listed as a security update so the machine will just automatically install it
<counter-clockwis> i literally have never heard of it happening to anyone except n00bs on forums
<Tlan> in windows 10 you have less control over updates
<TJ-> can you keep the discussion on-topic please, or go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<BluesKaj> just install the GWX Control Panel to get rid of the W10 annoyances on W7
<Tlan> or how you receive updates that was the deal when they gave windows 10 away
<Tlan> is that you had to take updates
<counter-clockwis> i think we best listen to TJ-
<Tlan> right now i play alot of call of duty black ops 3 on pc
<Tlan> i can't play that in linux
<counter-clockwis> o.IO
<k1l> tell them to make native linux ports of the games
<Tlan> yup
<Tlan> well the problem is that direct x is better optimized than opengl
<k1l> with steam running their own boxes on linux there is a first step.
<Tlan> so they gotta port it over to opengl which i guess is harder to program
<Tlan> thats why i have hope for this vulkan api
<k1l> Tlan: i think its the other way around. opengl is that way because no one cares anyway. if direktx is rubbish the angry gamer mob will rage against MS
<Tlan> vulkan will be like direct x for linux
<Ben64> uh
<Ben64> dx isn't better optimized or easier to program
<Tlan> well they probably put more resources in it because that is where the majority of the customers are on
<Ben64> not so much
<elh9> ^
<Ben64> dx works on windows and xbox
<Tlan> yeah i know
<Ben64> opengl works on windows, linux, mac, ps4, wiiu.... etc
<Tlan> ya i know
<Tlan> but it doesn't run as well as the direct x versions
<Ben64> source?
<Tlan> like the ports to linux are not as smooth as the windows
<Tlan> the source games run well on linucx
<Tlan> i think those are native ports
<Ben64> i mean source for your claim
<Tlan> native ports usually run well
<Tlan>  oh well it doesn't take a genius just try it in both oses
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-software xenial
<ubottu> gnome-software (source: gnome-software): Software Center for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.19.93~git20160318.55deb24-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 207 kB, installed size 933 kB
<Tlan> like i get 200fps in windows 10 in csgo
<Tlan> i get like 115fps in ubuntu csgo
<Tlan> or i will only get 90
<Ben64> that's not comparing dx vs opengl
<Tlan> try xcom2
<thehumanelement> okay thanks k1l and TJ-
<elh9> Ben64, what is it comparing?
<elh9> < knows little on subject
<Ben64> how the game runs on windows vs linux
<elh9> well yeh
<Ben64> you can't change so many variables and assume the problem is just one thing
<elh9> fair call
<Ben64> if you want to compare dx and opengl, you should have everything else identical
<Tlan> well thats the problem
<elh9> makes sense
<Tlan> there is just as much effort put into linux ports right now
<Tlan> there are some really good native ports that shows linux can run just as well as windows
<Tlan> but it's far and few between which sucks
<lotuspsychje> unless the high end games?
<Tlan> it's getting better
<Tlan> yea you really can't run the high end games
<Tlan> you are forced to use windows
<Ben64> or a ps4
<lotuspsychje> maybe one day :p
<elh9> Tlan , that's expected though isn't it?
<Tlan> plust like i get more control over my video card in the windows driver vs the linux one
<Tlan> i don't know why
<Tlan> like there is no overclocking
<Ben64> what driver
<Tlan> nvidia
<Ben64> you can overclock
<elh9> overclock with custom bios
<Tlan> in the nvidia control panel?
<Tlan> in linux?
<Ben64> yep
<elh9> custom bios
<Tlan> it's super easy in windows you just move a slider
<Ben64> yep super easy here too
<elh9> it's easy to a point, then you need custom bios
<Tlan> well i have a Asus strix gtx970
<Tlan> i have to flash a new bios?
<elh9> yesh
<elh9> maxwell bios editor
<elh9> <3
<Tlan> oh
<Tlan> so the stock is what ever i want it to be
<elh9> yup
<Tlan> it's factory overclocked already
<Tlan> but in windows it will turbo up to 1475mhz in a game
<elh9> you can go further if ur cooling is adequate
<Tlan> ya the strix has awesome cooler
<Tlan> the fans don't even turn on until it reaches 65c
<elh9> factory overclock is probably 50 - 100 mhz over reference
<Tlan> i love this card
<Tlan> yea
<elh9> you can probably go 300mhz +
<Tlan> it's like 100mhz
<Tlan> no the most i can probably do stable is 1475mhz
<elh9> yeh 970 is good price/performance
<Ben64> so you compared a game in windows with overclocked gpu to linux with normal clock and wondered why the fps was lower? :S
<Tlan> yeah i got it for $300 on amazon
<elh9> noice
<Tlan> no
<Tlan> even without overclock
<Tlan> windows has like better latncy or framtimes
<Ben64> do you have a compositing desktop
<Tlan> i have mate
<Tlan> ya i think i had compiz on
<Ben64> well that will affect it
<Tlan> yeah i should turn that off
<Tlan> it's really close though
<Tlan> the performance
<elh9> http://www.overclock.net/t/1553510/gtx-970-gtx-980-why-bios-modding-is-mandatory-for-most-cards-if-you-want-a-stable-overclock
<elh9> article about why bios modding is needed for decent oc on gtx 970
<elh9> -article +thread
<Tlan> i could probably push the card to 1500mhz or 1525mhz
<Tlan> but most gtx970 max out
<Tlan> at those speeds
<Tlan> the ram is running at 7800mhz
<elh9> yeah
<Tlan> i didn't need to increase voltage and it hits 1475mhz no problem
<elh9> upping the voltage slightly will get you those few extra megahertz
<Tlan> and the temps never go higher than 70c
<elh9> nice
<Ben64> and reduce the life of your card
<Tlan> ya i don't really want to mess with voltages
<elh9> got a little bit of temperature head room to oc a bit further
<Tlan> probably i dunno how much performance i would get
<Tlan> i have a 29" ultra wide monitor
<elh9> maxwell doesn't scale that great with o/c
<elh9> kepler was a little better on that front
<Tlan> so my res is 2560x1080
<boern> how do i find out which dgx/gfx driver i have in ubuntu? because i have video a little video stutter in firefox/chrome
<elh9> Ben64, shouldn't reduce life enough to worry about
<Ben64> boern: lshw -C VIDEO | grep driver
<elh9> most people aren't keeping their cards longer than 3 years
<Tlan> the strix has a better powerphase
<boern> configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0
<Tlan> like better onboard components like chokes and stuff
<elh9> hrmm
<Tlan> so it could probably take a small bump in voltage
<Tlan> the card is really heavy
<elh9> i think the Asus Podcast episode 2 commented on that power phase stuff, they basically said it's meaningless and just a marketing ploy
<boern> i use the nvidia driver, because the open source driver has problems
<Tlan>  well the card uses a single 8pin which is different than the refernce design
<Tlan> i don't think it's totally meaningless
<Tlan> those extra designs can help with overclocking over the reference design
<Tlan> the open source nvidia driver is really bad
<elh9> yeh i dunno, listen to the asus podcast, there's only 2 episodes so far, both interesting, and they explain the power phase stuff and what it actually does for the card
<Tlan> well alot of these cards they change the layout of the pcb
<elh9> aswell as other cool stuff
<elh9> sure
<elh9> ie. non-reference
<elh9> i think the reasoning that they gave was multiple phases help when you are pushing the caps to the limit, but the way the boards are designed, the caps will never come even close to their limit.
<elh9> well.. the way the caps are designed
<elh9> and the ones that are chosen
<elh9> far exceed their need, and therefor using extra doesn't make a huge deal of difference
<Tlan> yeah
<Tlan> but you don't want leaky caps
<Tlan> like the long term use at those high frequencies
<Tlan> you want quality parts
<Tlan> it reminds me of their sabertooth motherboards
<boern> how can i move the unity launcher in ubuntu 16.04 to the botton?
<boern> bottom*
<boern> i heard its now possible
<k1l> gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<boern> wow great thank you
<boern> how do you all know these commands
<boern> i hope they implement a gui feature for that.. so noobs like me can do it too xD
<k1l> well, i am following some things about ubuntu.
<k1l> IMHO to have the choice to place the launcher is good. although it spoils all the idea behind unity and i dont use it because i have way more with than hight on my monitors.
<k1l> i even set the win10 taskbar to be at the left.
<boern> but when you need width its better to place it on the bottom
<boern> depends on your needs
<boern> so year, good to have to choice
<boern> one to too much x)
<k1l> but to place it at the bottom it spoils the advantage of the the mouse centric behaviour to the upper left corner
<boern> oh year i just see it.. i have to move my mouse even more
<boern> okay left is really better
<boern> you convinced me
<k1l> for the launcher you can use autohide. that works quite good.
<k1l> on windows that is not the same, since it also hides the systray and clock.
<boern> is autohide a tool?
<k1l> no, its a setting for the launcher
<boern> ah okay thanks
<elh9> launcher/taskbar on the left is golden
<elh9> <3 extra vert screen space
<boern> sometimes i wish installing a program on ubuntu/linux would be as seemless and consistent as on OS X
<boern> OS X just drag in the folder and you are good to go.. ubuntu/linux are so many diffent ways thats really confusing for the average user
<elh9> yeh but you pay the price boern
<elh9> for the convenience on OS X
<elh9> try to create a folder in protected system folders
<elh9> gotta boot in safe mode, turn of csrutil and only then...
<boern> hmm.. why would i do that?
<elh9> well
<elh9> for example, htop is a great program
<k1l> boern: use apt or softwarecenter to install a program from the repos. or use a PPA. or use a .deb
<elh9> try install it on OS X
<k1l> for some programs, who dont want the easy way for the user, you need to run other ways.
<MonkeyDust> the software center is different in xenial
<boern> for example xampp: i download a .run file for XAMPP.. i have to install it via terminal and then its not event listed in my launcher.. i have to start it via command... WHY
<MonkeyDust> well, it *looks* different
<Pici> Why would you use xmapp when you can use the lamp stack in Ubuntu?
<k1l> xampp :(
<Pici> Also, why would a tool without a user interface be listed on the launcher?
<boern> because i am a windows noob and need my localhost and localhost/phpmyadmin xD
<k1l> if you want it the hardest non ubuntu way, dont complain its not easy on ubuntu :/
<boern> i dont even know what lamp stack is  :S
<boern> i only know xampp
<MonkeyDust> boern  what are you trying to do or achive?
<MonkeyDust> achieve*
<boern> php development with my sql
<k1l> boern: ubuntu ships already everything that is in xampp in the ubuntu repos.
<k1l> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<cisstrd> want to switch my home-box over to ubuntu, considering 16.04, it's not a prodcution-server or anything, mainly storage (zfs), as long as my data is fine, I wouldn't care about possible os instabilities
<elh9> hey boern, i was doing a lil php dev on ubuntu (with lamp), check out symfony, such a good framework, so many tutorials, so much info online, decent set of functionality etc
<cisstrd> not sure if I should go with 15.10 now (and upgrade later) or go with 16.04 after the final beta freeze
<Pici> boern: btw, the reason you'd really want our LAMP over xampp is twofold: 1) you get no security updates with xampp, 2) you won't get any support for problems with xampp here or any other Ubuntu irc channel.
<elh9> makes your life very easy in terms of interacting with the mysql db (or postgress or whatever other common sql driver u use)
<elh9> uses doctrine for interactinos with mysql, so freakn powerful
<elh9> /j #symfony
<boern> okay i will try thank you :)
<boern> i am always open to new ways.. but i need to know them :D
<elh9> it may take a few hours to get use to it, but if you are already familiar with php you are pretty much good to go
<elh9> and once you see what it's doing, you can make a social media site in under an hour
<boern> localhost is working.. but where is my http://localhost/phpmyadmin?
<elh9> you may need to edit your httpd.conf
<k1l> cisstrd: considering zfs it might be better to go with 16.04. but its not included in the installer, iirc
<elh9> allow access
<elh9> k1l, i'm about to setup a zfs array alongside my snapraid array, whats the deal with 16.04 and zfs?
<elh9> oh wait, i forgot im in #ubuntu+1 no worries
<cisstrd> k1l: what do I have to expect from using 16.04? reading mailing lists and doing daily updates till release time?
<k1l> cisstrd: if all goes well it should be stable with a lot of updates every day. but it could be that some programs dont work or the system doesnt work.
<k1l> for me it works, but since some days vlc crashes the whole system when using my dvb-t hardware.
<cisstrd> k1l: which would be fine, as long as it doesn't screw up my zpools
<cisstrd> I know I won't get a guarantee that it won't but that's very unlikely I assume
<k1l> well, no one can guarantee that
<cisstrd> :D
<k1l> you only get a big "told you so" if you come here complaining all your data is gone ;p
<cisstrd> which is fine
<cisstrd> that's what development is
<cisstrd> but it's unlikely given the beta freeze right? :D
<k1l> we never know.
<k1l> you can ask 100 times but that wont change it to someone making a guarantee for you :)
<k1l> if you can risk this: go with 16.04. if you cant risk it: stay on stable releases.
<k1l> i can risk it on my daily machine. so i am using 16.04 right now. but i have a diualboot and i know how to get a working system quick if something goes bad.
<cisstrd> k1l: one last thing, I see only desktop images are provided I can still do a minimal install right?
<k1l> you can use the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/ one
<cisstrd> k1l: ah thanks :)
<genii> Lubuntu has also a minimal
<elh9> k1l, whats ur method of getting a working system quick if sometihng goes bad?
<elh9> or is that the dual boot you mentined?
<k1l> ah yeah, the lubuntu one got the alternate isos
<k1l> elh9: either fixing what is wrong or rolling back to a working system.
<elh9> yeh cool
<MonkeyDust> move the launcher bar to the bottom: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<MonkeyDust> (unity)
<boern> i have a problem with video playback in chrome/firefox (html5&flash).. i have little stutter from time to time when i watch a video.. do you know how to fix this? i am running on ubuntu 16.04, but i had this issue on linux mint 17.3 as well(same computer)
<boern> i tried mulitiple graphic drivers from the "additional drivers" program but its still the same
<boern> i have gtx 745
<boern> the sutter is audio & video
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows if telegram-desktop gonna be added to xenial?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<MonkeyDust> i already have telegram desktop, so yes
<MonkeyDust> wait, guess i deleted it
<MonkeyDust> odd, i did have it, though
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: well its not really an install
<lotuspsychje> boern: fresh install or upgrade?
<boern> lotuspsychje fresh install
<lotuspsychje> boern: did you tried all drivers?
<boern> lotuspsychje: graphic card drivers?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<boern> yes, there are 2 proprietary from nvidia (340 and 361) i tried both and i have the same issue
<lotuspsychje> boern: did you try the -updates versions aswell?
<boern> when i use the open source driver i have massive text glitches trough out the while system
<boern> what do you mean with -updates versions?
<lotuspsychje> boern: go check your additional drivers section
<lotuspsychje> boern: should show like 340 and 340-updates
<k1l> did you reboot after changing the driver?
<lotuspsychje> boern: also install chromium-browser with pepperflash and test glitches in online video's
<boern> http://postimg.org/image/o4bssldbl/ this is all i have
<boern> yes i did
<boern> i havent tried chromium.. but on firefox its the same issue.. with both flash and html5
<boern> i tried the "tested" one but its not better
<lotuspsychje> boern: thats why i asked, have you tested them all one by one, your list shows nvidia-361-updates too
<boern> oh.. ahm sorry i havent seen that :S
<boern> i will try brb
<boern> thank you!
<lotuspsychje> boern: try if it performs better on video perhaps
<boern> okay, is it an updated version?
<lotuspsychje> newest revision
<boern> but confusion but okay .. i will try brb!
<boern> okay so now i will test.. thanks for now!
<salamanderrake> is there an nvidia ppa?
<salamanderrake> http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/100577/en-us latest stable nvidia driver released today, 364.12 has vulkan, wayland, mir support
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: its advised to try the drivers ubuntu provides first
<salamanderrake> the drivers ubuntu provide are not 364.12
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: not yet
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: also 16.04 is still in development phase
<k1l> released today, why is it not in the repos since yesterday? ;p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<salamanderrake> exactly k1l
<salamanderrake> I am wondering the same thing.
<k1l> :)
<k1l> i dont know if they will make it into the official repo. but they will be put into some ppa at least.
<salamanderrake> yeah
<salamanderrake> the problem is it will be put in more then one, vulkan, mir, wayland related ppas
<salamanderrake> actually I think it will be put into the official repo at some point because of the mir support.
<salamanderrake> is ubuntu mir still a thing?
<lotuspsychje> !mir
<ubottu> Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<salamanderrake> slated for 14.04, when is that getting released?
<lotuspsychje> hmm nvm that
<salamanderrake> might want to update that statement
<lotuspsychje> k1l: ^ can you guys adapt that trigger?
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: unity7 will still be default on 16.04 and unity8 installable, default unity8/mir in 16.10 estimated
<salamanderrake> ah ok
<k1l> its somewhat installable since 14.04. but its not the default
<lotuspsychje> ah ok
<lotuspsychje> so inclusion still counts
<k1l> that is somewhat misleading but we have only limited space on the factoid and the whole mir history doesnt fit :)
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> wb
<MonkeyDust> there
<MonkeyDust> cinnamon DE turns black and freezes in xenial
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<MonkeyDust> same issue since i installed xenial, some 2 weeks ago
<MonkeyDust> Mate now
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: did you try unity sidebar to bottom yet?
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  yes, it's weird, but autohide works better
<MonkeyDust> then i reasoned: with the launcher on the bottom, i can as well use mate
<lotuspsychje> :p
<MonkeyDust> loving my new wallpaper, though ... http://posbrand.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/12/Interior-Design.jpg
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: nice1 mate, like it minimal
<MonkeyDust> maybe an idea for a new wallpaper set: interiors
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: i recently downloaded the whole ubuntu wall collection
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: cant recall if there was interior
<MonkeyDust> there will be, in the near future ;)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> currently we have more nature and landscapes
<MonkeyDust> true
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: didnt find too much: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-September1107-64664476
<Bingo> I say, March 24 release Xenial 16.04 beta 2, online??  If so, is it running well?
<lotuspsychje> Bingo: wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<MonkeyDust> Bingo  it runs, ok, there are a few display glitches, though
<MonkeyDust> i'm happy with it
<Bingo> mir. Unity 8  ?
<k1l> question ?
<Bingo> they cut off the graphics drivers.
<Bingo> i need a box that will supplant my graphics
<Bingo> ok tyvm folks. for tha info.
<k1l> Bingo: can you make sentences that actually make sense?
<k1l> ok, he cant
<lotuspsychje> lol
<MonkeyDust> 'tha info', that's 'hiphop language'
<lotuspsychje> hiphop monologue :p
<dasjoe> Maybe it's a Haiku?
<lotuspsychje> yes thats it
<lotuspsychje> problems....unity8....!cookie
<MonkeyDust> a haiku must have an element from nature in it ... wind, or trees, or leaves etc
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> xerus?
<MonkeyDust> only if it's xenial
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys
<Asad2005> Can i upgrade directly from 12.04.5 LTS to the latest 16.04 image directly
<k1l> Asad2005: no
<Asad2005> Or do i have to upgrade in steps
<k1l> you need to update to 14.04 and then you can use the developer LTS path to 16.04
<Asad2005> k1l: with update-manager -d
<k1l> when you are on 14.04 and the release prompt is set to LTS, yes
<genii> Asad2005: LTA to LTS direct upgrade does not become an option until point release, so you won't get a notice until 16.04.1 arrives
<MonkeyDust> Asad2005  you can do that as of 16.04.1
<Asad2005> So when 16.04 is finally release i can do directly to 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> Asad2005  no, not 16.04 ... 16.04.1
<MonkeyDust> Asad2005  in a terminal, type   cat /etc/issue
<Asad2005> ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> Asad2005  do you see the .4 ?
<Asad2005> MonkeyDust: I have shut down the lap top, i will upgrade tomorrow to 14.04 then to 16.04
<MonkeyDust> Asad2005  what is it now?
<Asad2005> 12.04
<Asad2005> 12.04.5 LTS
<ChibaPet> Is the required jump to 14.04 documented somewhere? Debian-based systems are often very good at jumping versions, in my experience.
<k1l> ChibaPet: i would not recommend to jump versions
<ChibaPet> Right. I'm just curious.
<ChibaPet> For production stuff it seems better to redeploy from scratch in any event.
<k1l> well no. the updates have automated testing  and work since some time
<k1l> my system here wsa installed as 13.10 and made every upgrade since then
<ChibaPet> Depends on the environment I guess.
<ChibaPet> A common plan is to tie hardware and software lifecycle together, in which case updating major versions would be largely irrelevant.
<ChibaPet> For budget-constrained environments, upgrading is far more common. (Home, small business, etc.) And FWIW, I like the ability to cleanly upgrade from version to version. Bothers me that the other side of the fence doesn't do it.
<MonkeyDust> ChibaPet  'tie hardware and software' sounds as windows logic to me
<boern> hey i have used every graphics card driver (gtx 745) and i still have video sutter in my browser.. with html5 and flash video.. can anyone tell mich how to solve this?
<boern> tell me*
<ChibaPet> MonkeyDust: It's pretty common in enterprise environments with planned hardware lifecycles, and it often matches what you get with support contracts from big appliance vendors.
<ChibaPet> boern: Which driver do you have installed/running?
<ChibaPet> MonkeyDust: For reference: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IT_asset_management
<boern> ChibaPet: http://postimg.org/image/f1n3c9kl7/ i have used every single one of them
<boern> of course with restart every time
<boern> but it just wont help
<ChibaPet> boern: Just out of curiosity, if you say 'glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"' does it say 'Yes'?
<ChibaPet> Although I have yet to see the supplied packages fail to suppress Nouveau.
<boern> direct rendering: Yes
<ChibaPet> boern: Another thing I'd do is save off a screen tearing test and view it with an offline video program.
<ChibaPet> You want to rule out the web browser as the culprit.
<ChibaPet> If you search YouTube for "tearing test" you can find a bunch.
<boern> ChibaPet: and see if the videos lacks offline?
<ChibaPet> yes
<ChibaPet> If it does, it's possibly an issue with your browser, and not your video pipeline.
<boern> these hickups in the browser dont happen so ofen.. lets say once every 10 minutes
<boern> often
<boern> and there is no hickup at the moment even in the browser
<ChibaPet> That makes me suspect the network connection, honestly.
<ChibaPet> If you had a problem with your video drivers you'd see it with greater frequency than that.
<boern> but my internet is fast :o
<boern> okay i have google chrome.. i will try chromium
<ChibaPet> Speed, latency, and end to end reliability are not generally related.
<boern> okay.. but listen to music in google play music runs without problems
<boern> well i will try chromium
<boern> okay just had a lag again
<boern> the lag always feels if the videos loops for a short time
<boern> and firefox is not better either
<boern> and on windows (same pc/internet) there is no such issue..
<boern> i really always wanna give linux a chance but such things always let me move aways.. thats so frustrating
<boern> and i also had is that issue on linux mint 17.3, so its not that ubuntu 16.04 is in beta
<ChibaPet> If Windows doesn't show the issue, then it's likely not network. I'd still blame your browser first, before graphics drivers.
<ChibaPet> Either way, testing offline is a really good idea.
<MonkeyDust> are internet videos a reason to choose an os?
<salamanderrake> did a fullupgrade and now pulseaudio is dead or someting, because now audio defaults to alsa.
<salamanderrake> how do I make sure my default audio is pulse and not alsa
<ChibaPet> salamanderrake: PulseAudio often defecates on its own binary state. Try removing ~/.pulse and see if it rights itself.
<salamanderrake> ChibaPet: I had no ~/.pulse
<hilxx> .oO( hehe ... technically you died. )
<ChibaPet> heh
<ChibaPet> salamanderrake: Sadly, that's exhausted my store of PulseAudio debugging tips. On this end, I delete it out of hand, because it's been horribly unstable for me while providing no value whatsoever.
<ChibaPet> (Once... Once... I used it to set up a chain to save audio from Firefox to a file. Not sure there was another way at the time, or now, in fact.)
<salamanderrake> pulse audio is not starting
<salamanderrake> like there is on pules.service or pluseaudio.service
<salamanderrake> sorry I forgot pulseaudio is supposed to be started via individual
<salamanderrake>  pulseaudio --start
<salamanderrake> N: [pulseaudio] main.c: User-configured server at {cf2083cb7527494a9308e072d8b7799b}unix:/run/user/1000/pulse/native, which appears to be local. Probing deeper.
<salamanderrake> first unity dies and now pulseaudio
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-22
<thisguy> hi all.  can somebody please point me in the right direction for nic bonding in 16.04.  i read that it's using systemd networking now, but i'm referring to my old work docs and not clear on how much of the process is different
<wjlafrance> Good evening +1. I was wondering if booting from zfs is supported in 16.04, or just using zfs after boot? I can't seem to find an answer on the googles.
<ChibaPet> wjlafrance: There are guides for doing it. You can boot ZFS root. It won't do it with either installer though.
<ChibaPet> It gets tricky if you include LUKS, but still possible.
<wjlafrance> I found one of the guides on Github and it was exciting to say the least. I had a difficult time getting grub to find my zfs root, and then I could boot but couldn't install grub onto the actual drive (it was on my old system disk still)
<wjlafrance> Something about the disk not having an MBR
<ChibaPet> wjlafrance: My favourite guide so far: https://github.com/rlaager/zfs/wiki/HOWTO-Install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<ChibaPet> wjlafrance: My own notes, which are scattershot as the last I worked on them I was starting to integrate UEFI stuff: https://bpaste.net/show/665551712361
<wjlafrance> ChibaPet: Much appreciated, I'll give it another shot
<ChibaPet> I cheat and use an EXT4 boot. I'd love a pure ZFS solution, but I don't think it'll be possible outside of initramfs-and-UEFI, and that will require a slight deviation from how Ubuntu likes to do thigns.
<ChibaPet> things
<ChibaPet> So for the moment my default install is EXT root, and just ZFS for /home and /usr/src and similar.
<ChibaPet> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu13 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ChibaPet> I thought I'd seen something about 1.8 in Xenial itself, but I guess not.
<lotuspsychje> !find 364.12
<ubottu> Package/file 364.12 does not exist in xenial
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee_> hey, this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1560356 makes all test to be marked as failed for beta images
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1560356 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity will not start on Xenial liveUSB" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<soee_> shall we wait for a fix before further testing ?
<lotuspsychje> soee_: if this is your situation, you can test things yourself too
<yossarianuk> hi - seeing as Nvidia released a new driver http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/100577/en-us - will this make it into 16.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: 16.04 will have good driver support, so we hear
<yossarianuk> I really hope so as it brings Vulkan support as well as Wayland/Mir support
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: newer driver versions will make it to all ubuntu versions not only xenial
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: so little patience till this driver hits the repos :p
<yossarianuk> Cool- I was fearing in 5-6+ months when a raft of Vulkan games comes out trying to explain to people that the driver in 16.04 can run them... So glad to hear it.
<yossarianuk> Will it just be in the PPA or in default repos ?
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: follow phoronix website for latest news, or #gamingonlinux also know the latest changes
<yossarianuk> iok cheers
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: we dont support external ppa's on ubuntu, so recommended to try ubuntu default drivers first
<snadge> stop the press.. minecraft segfaults on start
<lotuspsychje> snadge: fresh install or upgrade?
<snadge> fresh install
<lotuspsychje> snadge: got the right graphics drivers active?
<snadge> hmm.. looks like im using openjre 9
<snadge> woops
<snadge> i installed 8.. but need to select default
<snadge> ok.. now im getting a different error ;)
<lotuspsychje> snadge: make sure you test all options before you file a bug ok :p
<yossarianuk> lotuspsychje: actually just realised the driver is beta at the min...
<lotuspsychje> yossarianuk: with a little patience, everything will come in place for sure :p
<yossarianuk> lotuspsychje: my point however is that unless Ubuntu does end up supporting the Nvidia driver with Mir/Vulkan support its not exactly going to be useful from 2017+ (and its meant to last for up to 5 years)
<yossarianuk> I mean the nvidia support being useful (not the rest of teh distro)
<yossarianuk> but thanks, and its really good progress to see Nvidia support.
<snadge> err wow.. okay i just got it to work.. and 60fps in minecraft on the open source drivers!?!? thats amazing
<snadge> thats with vsync enabled too
<lotuspsychje> !yay | snadge
<ubottu> snadge: Glad you made it! :-)
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-final-beta-now-in-feature-freeze-lands-march-24-502020.shtml
<snadge> only reason im trying xenial is because i have amd graphics.. and traditionally speaking, the open source driver sucked.. so there's hope yet ;)
<snadge> also of random note.. the minecraft seed "Ubuntu 16.04" starts out in this cool jungle environment ;)
<lotuspsychje> snadge, yossarianuk join #gamingonlinux also, those guys have latest news about graphics/gaming on linux
<snadge> i dont think an lts is particularly relevant to gaming on linux.. most "gamers" are going to use an lts for 6 months, before upgrading to the next release ;)
<snadge> unless all you want to play is supertux
<lotuspsychje> snadge: what are you talking about, xenial benchmarking already great on phoronix news
<snadge> yeah dont get me wrong.. i was just skeptical about dropping fglrx
<lotuspsychje> xenial will rocknroll for gaming
<snadge> which is more amd than anything else
<snadge> on 15.10.. i use catalyst.. even with a mainline kernel and oibafs ppa.. it doesn't appear to be as good as xenial
<snadge> so its exciting to see mesa, radeon, kernel updates etc
<lotuspsychje> yep
<yossarianuk> I hope nvidia take note of the AMD open driver....
<snadge> i think the sad fact of the matter is that amd needed to do this.. nvidia's proprietary driver isn't in as bad shape
<snadge> but i agree.. perhaps they can utilise a similar model.. ie.. the drm and framebuffer parts open.. and proprietary opengl / shaders etc
<snadge> ie, a hybrid model
<yossarianuk> even with the new improvments if you want to get good performance (i.e on par with Windows or better) you need nvidia at the minute
<yossarianuk> but amd's improvements are promosing .
<yossarianuk> *promising*
<yossarianuk> snadge: I wouldn't assume gamers upgrade to non LTS's - I know of lost of developers who run Ubuntu and stil to the LTS but still dualboot Windows because they say graphics drivers are slow
<yossarianuk> However if they had just updated their Nvidia driver it would have boosted their fps on certain steam, etc games./
<snadge> i cant stand lts.. i like ubuntu too much.. i consider them to be more for a) lazy people b) people who don't care and c) boring business type people ;)
<yossarianuk> snadge: personally I just use them for server based things
<snadge> you can upgrade the nvidia driver after the fact.. you dont have to use the one that comes with it
<yossarianuk> however others don;t
<yossarianuk> snadge: but it can be hard to (unless you use the PPA)
<snadge> i haven't had nvidia in years.. but there you go, you said it yourself.. just use the ppa
<yossarianuk> I know ubuntu isn't rolling release, but certain packages should be for a desktop
<yossarianuk> i.e nvidia/amd drivers...
<yossarianuk> thats fine for me (I actually use the .RUN file from nvidia.com) but newbies wouldn't even know about them.
<lotuspsychje> !info unison xenial
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.48.3-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 648 kB, installed size 2018 kB
<lotuspsychje> omfe: this is the version recommended for 16.04
<k1l_> what is the issue with the "too new" version?
<omfe> Hello! How can I install unison-2.40.x inside lubuntu-16.04 beta1? There is only unison-2.48.x available. Which source can I use?
<lotuspsychje> omfe: please dont mix package versions, if you need 2.40.x you can try installing 14.04 or 15.10
<omfe> I need syncronisation between pc1 (16.04) and pc2 (14.04 with unison 2.40).
<lotuspsychje> omfe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Unison
<lotuspsychje> omfe: if you find 2 different unison versions wont sync, you could contact: https://launchpad.net/unison or make a new bug?
<k1l_> omfe: what is the error when you use the regular unison?
<k1l_> i am not aware of unison beeing not compatible with older version
<omfe> "Received unexpected header from the server: expected "Unison 2.48\n" but received "Unison 2.40\n\000\000\000\000\017", which differs at "Unison 2.40". ...
<omfe> Is it not possible or not a good idea to install unison-2.40 inside lubuntu-16.04? Why not?
<lotuspsychje> The versions of unison running on the server and the client must match. (Specifically, the first two components of the version number must match exactly: versions 2.24.6 and 2.24.10 will happily talk to each other, but 2.17.3 and 2.24.10 will not). If all you need is the textual user interface, compiling binaries for most distributions is straighforward.
<lotuspsychje> grabbed from: https://alliance.seas.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/wiki/?n=Main.UnisonFAQTroubleshooting
<lotuspsychje> omfe: no, dont mix up package versions mate
<ikonia> lotuspsychje: that is good to know
<k1l_> oh damn.
<lotuspsychje> omfe: its recommended to use package versions, meant for your ubuntu version
<k1l_> needs to file bugs to unison to get all old installs updated :/
<lotuspsychje> omfe: can you make it 2 similar boxes?
<k1l_> ok, there seems to be no solution except copying unisons binary around
<k1l_> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=807019
<ubottu> Debian bug 807019 in unison2.40.102 "unison2.40.102: Segmentation fault" [Grave,Fixed]
<omfe> lotuspsychje: o.k., i will do so and use unison-2.48.x on my system! But how can I synchronize against the other pc using unison-2.40.x?
<lotuspsychje> omfe: cant you setup another 14.04 box with 2.40.x to sync?
<lotuspsychje> omfe: or make both boxes 16.04?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> hey TJ-
<omfe> lotuspsychje: switching all machines to 16.04 will come in the next future. But i need synchronisation during this time.
<k1l_> omfe: copy the binary from one system to the next one
<lotuspsychje> omfe: well there is a pinning method, but not sure this really recommended
<lotuspsychje> omfe: perhaps go for k1l_ solution rather
<k1l_> that is what the debian maintainers say: we dont have a solution so far, copy the binary
<omfe> k1l_: I will test this really simple solution and report! Thanks a lot!
<omfe> lotuspsychje & k1l_: I performed the copy and set 2 links and then: all was fine! I can synchronize and be happy! ;-) Thanks a lot for this solution!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | k1l_
<ubottu> k1l_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<lotuspsychje> hi genii
 * genii waves to lotuspsychje
<salamanderrake> how do I reset the unity desktop, its missing the panels again.
<k1l_> even in guest-account?
<k1l_> if so its a driver issue. if guest account is fine rename the .config folder
<k1l_> (i dont recall what exact setting in .config it was)
<salamanderrake> I forgot to check guest account again, usually that one is fine
<salamanderrake> the entire .config folder?
<k1l_> mv .config .config_backup
<k1l_> like i said, i dont know what exact stuff in there was a common issue
<TJ-> I think we narrowed it down to the monitor.xml
<TJ-> or monitors.xml; can't recall the filename fully now
<k1l_> i think there was some qt stuff too
<lotuspsychje> salamanderrake: did you fresh install or upgrade?
<ZenHarbinger> Does anyone else have an issue with the unified menus not showing up properly in some apps on the first time logging in from a boot?  Terminal and Nautilus both won't show menus (Thunderbird and Chrome will though) unless I log out and back in.
<MonkeyDust> ZenHarbinger  for some apps, there's no menu in the title bar, that is correct... i guess it will be solved when 16.04 is released
<jonascj> Hi all. I am trying to make the vfio-pci kernel module claim my Radeon R9 290 gpu before the radeon kernel driver/module claims it.
<ZenHarbinger> OK, I just wanted to make sure it wasn't just me.  I can work around it, but I hope it goes away. :)
<jonascj> I've added "options vfio-pci ids=1002:67b1,1002:aac8" to /etc/modprobe.d/vfio.conf, and in /etc/modules I've added vfio-pci on a new line.
<jonascj> But when I boot and do "lspci -nnk" it reports that "kernel driver in use: radeon" for my Radeon gpu ...
<jonascj> Even blacklisting the radeon module 'echo "blacklist radeon" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf' does not change the output of "lspci -nnk", it still shows the radeon module as being used for the radeon gpu.
<jonascj> lsmod also still list the radeon module being used by 1, and the vfio-pci module loaded, but used by 0. Any ideas?
<salamanderrake> lordievader: I did an upgrade and it broke, now its fixed
<salamanderrake> again
<lordievader> salamanderrake: Sorry, what broke?
<salamanderrake> lordievader: unity
 * lordievader is confused
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-23
<Oderus> having an issue when updating with a certain repo that worked a couple days ago, anyone seen this error or know how to deal with it? W: gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_fengestad_devel_ubuntu_dists_xenial_InRelease: The repository is insufficiently signed by key B0C05875FDAB46D08017FCE24A526E70416A86EB (weak digest)
<k1l_>  https://juliank.wordpress.com/2016/03/14/dropping-sha-1-support-in-apt/  and https://juliank.wordpress.com/2016/03/15/clarifications-and-updates-on-apt-sha1/
<k1l_> its just a warning (for now). tell the repo maintainer to use a proper key to sign the packages
<Oderus> k1l_: thank you
<salamanderrake> lordievader: when I did a apt-get full-upgrade ubuntu's unity interface broke, there was no bar/menu thing.
<ChibaPet> apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade ; apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ChibaPet> If there are problems, that ought to identify them.
<salamanderrake> ok thanks
<ChibaPet> you're welcome
<lotus|xenial> my new desktop xenial screen: http://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-598369242
<lordievader> Good morning.
<morgan_> lotus|xenial: nice
<lotus|xenial> morgan_: thank you :p
<morgan_> not seen the unity dash at the bottom of the screen before
<morgan_> looks better I would say
<lotus|xenial> morgan_: you can test yourself with gsettings tweak
<morgan_> I will do when I install 16.04 - i'm running kubuntu/solus at the minute
<morgan_> I assume there will be an option in the system-settings menu?
<lotus|xenial> cool
<lotus|xenial> morgan_: at this moment not yet
<morgan_> (btw solus is very nice/snappy - lacks packagaes and has bugs though at the min)
<lotus|xenial> morgan_: still needs the gsettings tweak from terminal, but smooth already
<morgan_> cool - looking forward to testing Mir now also (now nvidia have a driver..)
<lotus|xenial> morgan_: 16.04 will still have unity7 by default, and unity8 will be available for install also
<morgan_> can you install alongside ?
<lotus|xenial> morgan_: yes, you will be able to choose at login then
<morgan_> good stuff !
<lotus|xenial> morgan_: unity8 by default at 16.10 estimate
<morgan_> make sense not to have mir, etc on an LTS..
<lotus|xenial> who knows on 18.04 :p
<lotus|xenial> morgan_: alot of changes comming our way mate
<morgan_> The fact nvidia now have Vulkan/Mir/Wayland support is encouraging for the future...
<lotus|xenial> morgan_: very
<lotus|xenial> brb dist-upgrade reboot
<varaindemian> when is the date of the final beta of bubuntu 16.04?
<lotus|xenial> varaindemian: around 21 april
<lotus|xenial> varaindemian: check the schedule in topic mate
<varaindemian> lotus|xenial,  March 24th
<varaindemian> 	
<varaindemian> Warning /!\ Final Beta Freeze, Warning /!\ Final Beta
<varaindemian> oh
<varaindemian> lotus|xenial, actually tomorrow?
<lotus|xenial> varaindemian: final beta freeze yes
<lotus|xenial> varaindemian: but final official release 21 april
<varaindemian> lotus|xenial, so tomorrow we can expect something new
<lotus|xenial> varaindemian: every update xenial does, something new happens
<varaindemian> lotus|xenial, they say its the final beta so I expect something more interesting..
<lotus|xenial> varaindemian: are you on 16.04 right now?
<varaindemian> nope
<varaindemian> lotus|xenial, I am on arch and I want to change
<lotus|xenial> varaindemian: every update xenial did, interesting things happened already
<lotus|xenial> varaindemian: final beta freeze is just the deadline
<lotus|xenial> new kernels, new package versions,etc
<lotus|xenial> its already happening
<varaindemian> I see
<Fudge> hey guys, i installed desktop today but find that watching content over the network with totem movie player is really laggy, any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: upgrade or clean install?
<Fudge> clean install mate
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: up to date to latest?
<Fudge> ive been running server for a while, maybe two months with some issues but desktop is a bit of a mess seemingly
<Fudge> The following packages have been kept back: usb-modeswitch-data
<Fudge> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 1 not to upgrade.
<Fudge> basically yeah
<Fudge> the AU mirror is three hours behind US though
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: uname -a ?
<Fudge> Linux vtech 4.4.0-15-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:08:31 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> good :p
<Fudge> always wise to check m8
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: installed ther ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Fudge> I ticked the box at install but have not installed anything accept cpufreqd and espeakup, espeakup is a console screen reader
<Fudge> i just dont get it, even pausing my show it takes 2 seconds
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: sure you got right graphics drivers active?
<Fudge> onboard video
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: did you have this glitch at previous kernel also?
<Fudge> not sure which kernel i was running on trusty, think a vivid one
<Fudge> linux-image-4.2.0-25-generic
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: check sudo lshw -C video if driver shows correctly also?
<Fudge> nah that works fine on this hardware, its a core 2 duo quad core machine
<lotuspsychje> yeah just checking all options
<Fudge>        product: 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<lotuspsychje> driver=
<Fudge> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<Fudge> how else do i check the driver?
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: should show at bottom
<Fudge> ah k
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: driver=i...
<Fudge>        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<lotuspsychje> ok looking good
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: you have any problems playing 1080p over youtube or vlc?
<Fudge> havnt even openned firefox yet, ill give it a go
<Fudge> actually i usually only download the lower quality since i cant see the video anyway
<Fudge> ill get back to you with that one :D
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Fudge> lotuspsychje:  i had to reset unity settings, see how it goes now
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Fudge> the 1080p youtube played fine
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: so lets assume its a totem issue
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: can you start totem from terminal please, try that over-network- vid?
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<Fudge> yep sure did
<Fudge> still laggy when copied file to desktop, might re-install tomorrow see if it happens again
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: you mean totem plays still laggy after playing file local?
<Fudge> it doesnt glitch, but if i hit space=pause it takes 3 seconds to resond
<Fudge> respond
<lotuspsychje> Fudge: try totem from terminal, might spit out some usefull errors
<Fudge> nothing i could read mate, at all just that i ran it
<Fudge> ill re-iunstall after work tomorrow and see if it was just somethign screwy :D
<lotuspsychje> kk
<pavlushka> I am getting local fonts clumsy http://i.imgur.com/ZAEd4Gy.png
<k1l_> pavlushka: please dont crosspost. that is just annoying. if its a 16.04 system please only in here
<pavlushka> yes its a 16.04 system
<pavlushka> and ok.
<alkisg> In 16.04 I cannot write an .iso by right-clicking in it from naytilus anymore... was that program dropped? which UI is used now?
<alkisg> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-ubuntu ==> I don't have that option anymore
<alkisg> Was that part of brasero?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<genii> "Setting up udev (229-3ubuntu1) ... addgroup: The group `input` already exists as a system group. Exiting. /var/lib/dpkg/info/udev.postinst: 109: [: Illegal number: * "
<BluesKaj> genii, yes I saw that in my upgrade as well, wonder why it's trying to add a group
<TJ-> that needs refixing then
<TJ-> can you guys do "getent group input" please
<BluesKaj> TJ-, input:x:107:
<TJ-> OK, and also "grep 'addgroup.*input' /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.postinst"
<genii> TJ-: Let me get online with that box first, hang on
<lotuspsychje> !info udev xenial
<ubottu> udev (source: systemd): /dev/ and hotplug management daemon. In component main, is important. Version 229-2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 972 kB, installed size 6701 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<lotuspsychje> genii: how comes your version shows higher?
<genii-testing> TJ-: input:x:106:
<TJ-> 229-3ubuntu1 is current
<lotuspsychje> ah bot needs sync?
<TJ-> genii-testing: ok, the warning message about 'input' group is just that, a reminder, not fatal, but the later test failure is serious
<BluesKaj> TJ-, on the 2nd request, /var/lib/dpkg/info/udev.postinst:    addgroup --system input
<TJ-> could you both "pastebinit <( ls -latr /sys/class/net/eno*)" please
<TJ-> genii-testing: can you create a bug report on this?
<TJ-> I'm alerting pitti about it, but we ought to have a tracking bug. BluesKaj can then me-too the report
<genii-testing> TJ-: with grep -n ... /var/lib/dpkg/info/udev.postinst:151:    addgroup --system input
<genii-testing> Against package udev?
<TJ-> genii-testing: thanks. that just confirms its a warning. if udev has previously added the 'input' group it lets 'addgroup' fail the 2nd time but you see the warning
<TJ-> genii-testing: yes
<BluesKaj> TJ-, ls -latr /sys/class/net/eno* just gives: /var/lib/dpkg/info/udev.postinst:    addgroup --system input
<TJ-> OK, it's already fixed in the git repo... fix will come into packaging soon
<BluesKaj> tj oops wrong line copy , this is the corrct one: ls: cannot access '/sys/class/net/eno*': No such file or directory
<BluesKaj> TJ-,^
<TJ-> we're sorted, the existing report is bug 1560112
<ubottu> bug 1560112 in systemd (Ubuntu) " /var/lib/dpkg/info/udev.postinst: 109: [: Illegal number: *" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1560112
<genii> TJ-: Bug already exists, #1560112
<genii> Marked it as "affecting me"
<lotuspsychje> nice find
<TJ-> BluesKaj: that explains why the test fails. if no entries exist the loop variable will be empty
<TJ-> the code assumes there will always be entries, when they only apply to VMware guests in the main
<BluesKaj> right
<jaythelinuxguy> Hello everyone. I am testing MariaDB on Ubuntu 16.04 (daily image). I've set a root password. I've noticed some strange behavior with MariaDB. For one, if I'm logged in as the Linux user root, I can access the MariaDB shell as root with any password (even if I enter a wrong password, I still get in). Also, no regular Linux user can access the root MariaDB shell, even if I type the right password. Is this something specific to Ubuntu's
<jaythelinuxguy> implementation of MariaDB? Or maybe a bug?
<lotuspsychje> jaythelinuxguy: upgrade or clean install?
<jaythelinuxguy> lotuspsychje clean
 * BluesKaj wonders when plasma 5.6 is gonna hit the Xenial backports
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: not sure
<MonkeyDust> ask in #ubunt+2
<MonkeyDust> ask in #ubuntu+2
<MonkeyDust> (silly joke)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> !find mariadb-server
<ubottu> Found: mariadb-server, mariadb-server-10.0, mariadb-server-core-10.0, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 32 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mariadb-server&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<lotuspsychje> jaythelinuxguy: wich version are you on mate?
<MonkeyDust> jaythelinuxguy  cat /etc/issue
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: using mysqladmin tool?
<MonkeyDust> !info mariadb-server
<ubottu> mariadb-server (source: mariadb-10.0): MariaDB database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component universe, is optional. Version 10.0.23-2 (xenial), package size 12 kB, installed size 59 kB
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: you skared him with your joke
<TJ-> unless MYSQL_PWD is set in the calling environment, or there is no password set for the mariadb 'root' user, there doesn't seem to be a way in
<jaythelinuxguy> /etc/issue: Ubuntu Xenial Xerus (development branch) \n \l
<jaythelinuxguy> I didn't use mysqladmin, I used mysql_secure_installation
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: you used that tool to try to access the DB server and got admitted without entering the DB root user's password?
<jaythelinuxguy> I used the following as the Linux root user: mysql -u root -p (then I entered a wrong password on purpose)
<jaythelinuxguy> I still got in
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: Are you still using the same shell session you called mysql_secure_installation from?
<jaythelinuxguy> If I run mysql -u root -p (as a normal Linux user) I can't get into MariaDB at all, even with the right password
<jaythelinuxguy> TJ no, I've rebooted several times since
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: ok, so not a leaky environment issue
<jaythelinuxguy> I've also set up another fresh 16.04 install just to make sure, and same behavior
<TJ-> I'm looking at the sourcecode
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: did the password you used with mysql_secure_installation have any shell-special characters in?
<jaythelinuxguy> TJ: The first time I did, but then I set the password to 'test123' and had the same issue
<MonkeyDust> popey  in MATE i cannot disable the window animation when reducing a window... already checked 'reduced resources'
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: OK, so nothing special there. It looks as if the shell script mysql_secure_installation.sh may not correctly write the root password into the temporary config file it creates, which would mean the password is empty. Have you, after accessing the DB from the system root user, checked the user and grants tables to see if a password is stored for 'root' ?
<jaythelinuxguy> TJ: I have not, I'll check that now
<TJ-> the shell code has this: "UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('$esc_pass') WHERE User='root';"
<jaythelinuxguy> TJ: It does show a password hash for root, for localhost, 127.0.0.1, and ::1
<jaythelinuxguy> TJ: Also, the password hash changes when I run mysql_secure_installation again
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: right, and when you run the script you see "Password updated successfully!" when it sets the password?
<jaythelinuxguy> TJ: Yes, it does say that.
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: ok, so the confirms it works through its set_root_password() function
<TJ-> so 2 things: 1) the password being hashed might not be the password you typed (resulting in a different hash)
<TJ-> 2) why the heck can the system root user get in without a password
<TJ-> you need to file a bug against the package
<jaythelinuxguy> TJ: I also just created a test user, and that works perfectly as expected, I created a user, gave him grants, and then I can log in as that user. If I enter a wrong password for my test user, I can't get in, so that part works fine. This appears to be limited to the root user
<jaythelinuxguy> I'll file a bug
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: another test you can do to get more detailed info
<lotuspsychje> maybe the #ubuntu-hardened guys need to know this aswell, as it might be security flaw?
<TJ-> temporarily edit the mysql_secure_installation.sh script itself. Add "set -x" near the top so the script writes debug info to terminal. Secondly, locate the set_root_password function, and the line "esc_pass=..." followed by "do_query ..." and in between them add "echo "Escaped Password: $esc_pass"
<TJ-> then run the script as "mysql_secure_installation.sh ...args... |& tee /tmp/mariadb.log"
<TJ-> use that 'test123' as your password and see if the Escaped version is the same
<jaythelinuxguy> Thanks TJ
<TJ-> that call to basic_single_escape() is doing a complex 'sed': "echo "$1" | sed 's/\(['"'"'\]\)/\\\1/g' "
<TJ-> that might be messing up
<jaythelinuxguy> TJ: Your changes to the mysql_secure_installation script were brilliant
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: did it reveal a problem?
<jaythelinuxguy> Still looking through the output
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: I'd grep for "Escape" to begin with :)
<TJ-> that will show you the password after it was escaped
<jaythelinuxguy> Sorry. Yes, it did show the right password
<TJ-> Oh, that's a shame! That was the only place it could really mess up!
<jaythelinuxguy> I filed the bug, and I checked the box that indicates it's a potential security vulnerability. Is there any harm in my making it public since 16.04 is beta anyway?
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: no... what's the bug # ?
<TJ-> I'll try to reproduce it
<jaythelinuxguy> 1561062
<TJ-> bug 1561062
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1561062 could not be found
<TJ-> are you using amd64 architecture?
<jaythelinuxguy> Yes, amd64
<jaythelinuxguy> In a virtualbox vm
<TJ-> I'm testing it in a chroot
<lotuspsychje> !movelauncher
<ubottu> To move the Unity launcher to the bottom of the screen in 16.04+, run `gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom`. To move it to the left, run the same command with Left instead. For older Ubuntu versions, see https://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher
<lotuspsychje> for the xenial users who wanna test :p
<MonkeyDust> my cpu goes berserk in xenial/unity, was forced to logout and switch to mate
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust: any idea on the culprit?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: thats weird...running pretty lightweight on my old amd 3200+
<nicomachus> doing fine on my Core2Duo as well
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: what cpu is that?
<nicomachus> currently .9% while idle.
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: same result here. as system UID 0 "mysql -u root" I'm in, with another UID and "mysql -u root -p" I get "ERROR 1698 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'"
<MonkeyDust> unity now, again: cpu 99-100% and slow performance
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: clean install?
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: you need to read /usr/share/doc/mariadb-server-10.0/README.Debian.gz
<MonkeyDust> intel here
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: it's not a bug; it's by design
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  yes, always
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: that is referred to in the package changelog
<MonkeyDust> anyway, gtg, bbl
<lotuspsychje> kk
<jaythelinuxguy> Thanks TJ I'll read that in a bit, I'll be afk for a few but I'll check that out
<TJ-> Instead the MariaDB root account is set to be authenticated
<TJ-> using the unix socket, e.g. any mysqld invocation by root or via sudo will
<TJ-> let the user see the mysqld prompt.
<TJ-> that doesn't explain why "mysql -u root -p" fails from another user though
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: looks like I've found the problem with it not setting the root password
<jaythelinuxguy> TJ: what did you find?
<TJ-> It *looks* as if when not the root user because mysql is run from the localhost it still uses the Unix socket, and the non-root user doesn't have privileges, regardless of the user/password on the command line. Can you try setting a grant for root from '%' host ('root'@'%') and then try connecting from the host into the VM over the net with mysql on the host?
<TJ-> if I am correct that should work
<TJ-> I was looking for a way to disable unix socket usage but not found an obvious cmd-line option so far
<jaythelinuxguy> Do you mean: grant all privileges on *.* to 'root'@'%';
<jaythelinuxguy> I did that and it still won't work, let me double-check
<jaythelinuxguy> Yeah still can't log in
<jaythelinuxguy> Oh sorry I didn't notice the "over the net" part
<jaythelinuxguy> one sec
<jaythelinuxguy> That doesn't work either
<TJ-> tried using "--protocol TCP" locally and that doesn't either
<TJ-> checked with tcpdump and "--protocol TCP" does have it talk over the 'lo' network interface, rather than the socket
<TJ-> also confirmed the hashed stored password matches by doing "select password('test123'); "
<TJ-> do you see anything in the /var/log/auth.log or /var/log/mysql/error.log ?
<jaythelinuxguy> Nothing in those logs
<pavlushka> I am getting local fonts clumsy http://i.imgur.com/ZAEd4Gy.png
<TJ-> I found something weird. I removed the root@localhost unix_plugin prequirement and it still fails over TCP
<TJ-> I then altered /etc/hosts to change 'localhost' to another name so it wouldn't reverse-lookup 127.0.0.1 or ::1 to that, but it still does, so it may never be trying to use the entries in mysql.user for root@127.0.0.1 or root@::1
<TJ-> hmmm, according to the docs to use the unix_socket plugin it should have a plugin file named auth_socket.so in the plugins directory, and I don't see such
<TJ-> debian packaging adds 3 patches to make it built-in, one of which generates the default user table with the root/localhost entries, and that unix_socket in the plugin column
<jaythelinuxguy> TJ: Very interesting, thank you for all your help. I do agree your findings are peculiar
<TJ-> I wonder if it being built-in is over-riding the network connection
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: just done some testing with a new user. If I 'create user ...' and then 'grant all on *.* to ... with grant option;' I can log-in correctly over TCP
<jaythelinuxguy> TJ: That's the behavior I'm seeing as well
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: but as soon as I change the grant to be '...identified by unix_socket...' it no longer works. You cannot have multiple GRANT table entries for the same user@hostname
<TJ-> so you cannot add an additional GRANT for the same user@host which doesn't use unix_socket.
<TJ-> I'd describe that as a very bad GOTCHYA! bug - totally unexpected
<jaythelinuxguy> Wow Ubuntu's implementation of MariaDB is getting stranger by the minute
<TJ-> this is standard with unix_socket; these patches were added in Debian and that's why they're in Ubuntu
<TJ-> it seems as this affects mysql 5.7 too - We've made the bug public and I've emailed the Debian maintainer
<jaythelinuxguy> Thanks TJ for all your help, I'll watch the bug report as things develop
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: I've added some notes about the failure scenario just now
<TJ-> I thought I'd be sneaky and create another entry for root@localhost without the unix_socket, but the user table primary key is User|Host, grrr
<TJ-> jaythelinuxguy: found a sneaky workaround :D
<Madhumper69> after updating ubuntu it set grub to ro and not rw for my mounted swap file why is that? took a while to figure it out and fix it!
<TJ-> huh?
<alkisg> Madhumper69: err how is grub related to swap files?
<Madhumper69> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=AAC884AC1F144321 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff                     had to change ro to rw
<Madhumper69> in /etc/grub.d/forgetnameof file
<alkisg> loop is not a swap file
<Madhumper69> im running 16.04lts i copy pasted from forum
<Madhumper69> resolved my issue anyways
<MonkeyDust> Madhumper69  #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> Madhumper69: the root file-system *should* be mounted 'ro' to being with; the init system will remount rw
<Madhumper69> well by changing it to rw i can boot into gui otherwise i was getting mass errors and couldnt do anything
<Madhumper69> lots dbus errors
<Madhumper69> bare with me i am like 2months old to ubuntu and linux
<genii> TJ-: BTW earlier when I did ubuntu-bug udev to report that issue, made the machine segfault. Just noticed it now as I'm shutting down for the night
<TJ-> genii: ouch!
<genii> Hockey watching time :)
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-24
<Kow> Y
<Kow> oop sorry
<Kow> answering Y to an apt-get prompt in quassel *sigh
<chewey> As I understand it, the installer should *not* offer a device selection for the boot loader when booted in and installing UEFI mode – however, the one for 16.04 I just see does.
<chewey> And when it's installed, it doen't boot. Is there some place I can kick?
<alkisg> Not offer a device selection? Why so? What if someone has 2 disks?
<alkisg> (with 2 efi partitions etc etc...)
<chewey> Dunno – that's what https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI says.
<chewey> "Note that in a UEFI-mode installation, Ubuntu will not ask you where to install the boot loader."
<alkisg> No idea, but maybe they mean if only one efi partition is found in the whole system...
<alkisg> You did test if you booted in uefi mode, right?
<alkisg> from the live cd, [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo "Installed in UEFI mode" || echo "Installed in Legacy mode"
<chewey> Yup. My mainboard's boot menu also offers "USB:" and "UEFI:" boot modes for the same stick (I picked UEFI).
<ChibaPet> Having two EFI partitions seems to blow the installer's mind, FWIW.
<ChibaPet> Server installer anyway - I haven't tried it with the desktop installer.
<chewey> Letting hardware vendors graphically style their config interfaces was an awful idea BTW. I long for nice, information dense BIOS interfaces instead of this graphical "hardware browser" clusterfuck on my nice new machine.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<chewey> Hm, sort of solved my "it doesn't boot" problem: I vreated separate partitions for UEFI and /boot, and now it works.
<chewey> Is that how it's supposed to be?
<k1l> chewey: uefi and /boot partitions are different ones
<k1l> uefi is vfat, /boot is ext2. in most cases.
<chewey> Ah, right.
<lotuspsychje> sgbirch: check schedule in topic mate
<sgbirch> lotuspsychje: final beta is today according to the schedule 
<lotuspsychje> sgbirch: correct
<lotuspsychje> sgbirch: did you install it yet?
<sgbirch> member:lotuspsychje: yes .. it looks fantastic
<sgbirch> lotuspsychje: Trusty has been brilliant, by far the best release. It looks like this is even better.
<lotuspsychje> yep :p
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<sgbirch> anyone know what time the final beta is expected to be available today?
<TJ-> you want an ISO? the packages are already published
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.15.16 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<lotuspsychje> kallo82: today is final beta, final release at 21 april
<kallo82> lotuspsychje: cool
<Amunhateb> Hi guys. Am I understanding correctly that today will be the first beta image of ubuntu(not lubuntu and other opt-ins) available?
<lotuspsychje> Amunhateb: final beta
<daedric> hey I'm using i3wm, and when I open unity-control-center, I've only the left menu options, not the rest
<daedric> whereas it works on the default wm
<daedric> any recommendation on how to report the problem ?
<genii> !schedule
<ubottu> A schedule of Xenial Xerus (16.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseSchedule
<jaythelinuxguy> Hello all. I'm running into another problem while testing mariadb on 16.04. I have two VMs set up, and I'm trying to set one as a master and the other as slave. I'm getting: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user.  I've granted replicate permissions:  GRANT REPLICATION SLAVE ON *.* to 'replicate'@'10.2.150.118' identified by 'slavepassword';  Interestingly, I cannot connect to the master from the slave via telnet on port 3306, but there is no
<jaythelinuxguy>  firewall between them.
<varaindemian> so whats new in the latest beta?
<varaindemian> Is there a changelog?
<arunpyasi> Guys, when is beta releasing ?
<k1l_> when its annnounced on the mailinglist
<ChibaPet> arunpyasi: There's a release schedule in the /topic
<ChibaPet> Ah, you mean "what time today".
<genii> ChibaPet: Yes, today's date is on the schedule for the beta 2 release.
<ChibaPet> Ah, and I see that you already pointed him to the schedule.
<ChibaPet> Honestly, running the stuff, I expect to move into "release" status blissfully unaware.
<Nukien> Weird one I've noticed with 16.04 ... bash_history doesn't remember a "sudo su -" command, but 14.04 *does* remember it properly
<irgendwer4711> hi, I try to blackliste nouveau, but it didnt work.
<irgendwer4711> this module is still in initramfs
<k1l_> irgendwer4711: so what went wrong on installing the driver?
<k1l_> did you look at the output? what kenrel is it? are the headers installed?
<k1l_> where is the nvidia driver from?
<irgendwer4711> I dont know. 3 drivers were handling this card: the FB, nouveau and nvidia
<irgendwer4711> first try was the xubuntu driver app. then then nvidia HP
<k1l_> if the nvidia is installed and not working correct, then it will fallback to the nouveau to make you a booting system at all.
<k1l_> so blacklistiing is just wrong
<k1l_> ok, so you installed the beta driver from the nvidia homepage?
<irgendwer4711> no, one normal driver
<k1l_> so what is going wrong on your system? what output was there on installing the driver? what does  the xorg log say?
<irgendwer4711> this is sad, this worked before. but I had to reinstall, because of GPT and windows 7 didnt like UEFI.
<irgendwer4711> I try a next run with the nvidia driver now.
<k1l_> since you use the nvidia website driver, you might want to ask their suport
<irgendwer4711> the ubuntu one didnt work too.
<k1l_> logs or errors or it didnt happen ;p
<k1l_> but using the nvidia website driver there is nothing we could support since we cant do anything there. hence use the ubuntu one
<recon_lap> is there a ubuntu driver for a nV gtx 980 ?
<irgendwer4711> ah wait
<irgendwer4711> now its loading the right driver module.
<Nukien> Weird one I've noticed with 16.04 ... bash_history doesn't remember a "sudo su -" command, but 14.04 *does* remember it properly. There's no HISTIGNORE set anywhere I can find.
<k1l_> Nukien: dont use that
<k1l_> use sudo -i
<Nukien> ancient muscle memory - like doing a "wr -t" on a cisco box ...
<Nukien> wr t that is
<Rovanion> Can I turn off suspend on laptop lid down?
<Rovanion> It's new on my machine, never had it before. I'm not running Unity.
<TJ-> Rovanion: what ubuntu release?
<Rovanion> I'm here so 16.04 prerelease.
<TJ-> Rovanion: For systemd edit /etc/systemd/logind.conf and set "HandleLidSwitch=ignore"
<TJ-> Rovanion: for 16.04 the support channel is #ubuntu+1
<TJ-> hahah, and we're on it *slaps self*
<Rovanion> :D
<TJ-> My eyes need replacing for sure :D
<Rovanion> Hate when that happens
<TJ-> information overload on the screen I think
<Rovanion> Is it possible to edit https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/power-closelid.html ?
<TJ-> Rovanion: looks like it needs a bug report to the Docs Team
<Rovanion> Is it not a wiki? huh.
<genii> It is, but only editable by those people specifically on the Official Documentation Team, not regular Ubuntu/Launchpad/Community Wiki members
<Rovanion> Well that's cumbersome.
<Rovanion> Anyways. Thanks a ton for your time TJ-! I'll make sure to report any bugs I come across.
<TJ-> well, based on the bit-rot in the wiki it's understandable
<allquixotic> Anyone know if installing to a ZFS root will be supported on 16.04 Server using the official installer CD? If not, is there an unofficial way to do it anyway that's fairly easy/reliable? I want to boot in UEFI mode, and have everything except the ESP as ZFS.
<Nukien> allquixotic, I don't know if they'll fully support installing to root-on-zfs
<TJ-> allquixotic: you'd need to ensure the zfs tools are included in the initrd by update-initramfs
<Nukien> But ... I do have a script that will build a root-on-zfs optionally-on-LUKS - interested ?
<allquixotic> Nukien: Very interested, yes. Currently my plan is (assuming Ubiquity doesn't support ZFS root) to load up the Ubuntu *Desktop* ISO in "Try Ubuntu" mode, drop to a root shell, install packages, and debootstrap. Is that your approach as well?
<Nukien> Boot an iso on your system (or VM), pull down the script, edit a few vars, let 'er rip
<Nukien> Yup, that's it exactly, but all scripted
<Nukien> I am so *tired* of repeating commands ... scripts ftw
<Nukien> http://pastebin.com/fa83QrBk
<allquixotic> I've got a system with 2 x SSD and 2 x HDD. The HDDs are several times larger than the SSDs. I want to do mirroring and use the HDDs as the primary storage layer, and then split the SSDs as ZIL and L2ARC. I've done it before with 14.04, but it was one heck of a hack job to get it working.
<allquixotic> I'm familiar with how to configure the zpool but just don't feel like going through the headache of getting UEFI booting onto ZFS root working a second time... :P
<Nukien> This creates a file listing all the drives it sees - you have to edit that file to list *only* the ones you want for zfs
<allquixotic> a little surprised to see ZFS ship default in an LTS without installer support... :/
<allquixotic> this is going to drive people mad for years lol
<Nukien> It has uefi in there, but I don't have a spare uefi box to test against
<TJ-> allquixotic: the driver isn't ready for prime time on many systems yet
<TJ-> allquixotic: e.g. it's in 16.04 for the lxd/lxc cloud snapshot COW etc support
<TJ-> allquixotic: but it doesn't have SSD discard support
<Nukien> The script does a simple raidz of the drives - you'll have to change the zpool create lines if you want different
<allquixotic> Nukien: Fortunately, I'll be able to test your script with UEFI, since I have a dedicated server that I just provisioned (a new one, on top of my existing production box that is staying on 14.04 until I'm satisfied with the final 16.04 release on the new box) with real world hardware,  and a real world Supermicro UEFI firmware to test with :)
<Nukien> Cool - will be good to see if/how it works
<allquixotic> It's got an E3-1240v5 (Skylake) so the mobo is also very, very new
<TJ-> you can also test in qemu with qemu-efi; "... -b OVMF.fd ..."
<Nukien> All testing here has been in virtualbox using ramdrives as disks - makes for quicker installs/testing :/
<Nukien> TJ-, hah, didn't know that - will have to look into qemu more I suppose
<TJ-> it's useful since it has the Tianocore/EDK EFI full shell
<allquixotic> and yeah, for the zpool I'll do zpool create tank mirror /dev/disk/by-id/firstone-part1 /dev/disk/by-id/secondone-part1; zpool add tank log mirror /dev/disk/by-id/ssd1-part1 /dev/disk/by-id/ssd2-part1; zpool add tank cache /dev/disk/by-id/ssd1-part2 /dev/disk/by-id/ssd2-part2
<Nukien> allquixotic, Nice mobo - I have an old X7DBI+ - so it's FB-ddr2 and the fans scream like a horde of banshees and it heats the house all by itself
<TJ-> i generally install the shellx64.efi 1st off on any EFI system, at /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI in case there's a boot failure via menu
<Nukien> Line 400 in the script - change the ZPOOLEVEL var
<allquixotic> Nukien: lol, I have started to see datacenter-hosted retail server rentals drop in price as the CPU generations increase, because of Intel's  increasing focus on power efficiency and savings, leading to greatly reduced cooling and electricity costs for DCs
<Nukien> Heh yup - a buddy runs a DC over in NJ, and he moans about how he's cutting prices
<allquixotic> in many cases it costs them *more* to sell you a Core 2 or Nehalem era dedi, even though the hardware has been paid off for years, than to eat the cost of a new Skylake or Haswell platform and have you use way less electricity while running it and slowly paying off their upfront investment
<allquixotic> TJ-: on my 14.04 server, I have a default .nsh file that the shell loads after a 10 second timeout that basically kicks off my UEFI boot on ZFS root... wrote all that by hand, totally ad-hoc, but the server reboots on its own without me going into IPMI so I'm not complaining
<allquixotic> it's just way harder than it has to be to configure all that
<allquixotic> and then udev rule fiddling, and all kinds of stuff
<TJ-> allquixotic: yes, it is so much better than BIOS
<allquixotic> Nukien: have you tested the overhead of LUKS at all? is it quite terrible?
<Nukien> Its' negligible
<allquixotic> nice
<Nukien> Especially on a cpu with aes
<allquixotic> does it use the hardware AES engine of Skylake? woohoo
<Nukien> You do notice it on an older one, but it's small
<Nukien> If you load the aesni-intel module
<Nukien> The script tests and loads for you :)
<allquixotic> not that I don't trust my hosting provider, but I don't trust my hosting provider to shut down if someone hands them an NSL
<Nukien> Just updated script in pastebin to use a configurable zpool level (raidz, raidz2 etc)
<allquixotic> have you considered contributing this to the ZOL wiki? their steps there are very much a slap-bang effort, mostly incomplete/incorrect and loaded with TODOs, especially for Xenial
<allquixotic> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-16.04-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<Nukien> Yup I will. I literally *just* got it working cleanly an hour ago for xenial - was working nicely for trusty
<Nukien> Needs a lot more commenting I would imagine
<allquixotic> btw, ashift=12 does not improve performance at all on 512n drives, and may actually harm it
<allquixotic> it only helps for 512e and 4kn
<allquixotic> *not* using ashift=12 on 512e drives is indeed pretty punishing to performance, but I'm not sure about the consequences of using ashift=12 on 512n drives
<allquixotic> my desktop at home has 512e drives (4 TB HGST disks from 2014), but my server actually has 512n WD Re datacenter drives
<Nukien> I thought pretty much all drives were 4k these days
<allquixotic> nah - if the capacity is 4 TB or more, it'll be either 512e or 4kn (by necessity, because you'll run out of addressable sectors when dividing 4 TB into 512 byte sectors), but any storage smaller than 4 TB may well just be 512n
<allquixotic> and that includes some current-gen enterprise-grade HDDs
<allquixotic> Western Digital has some product datasheets listing them out
<allquixotic> within one product series I was reading up on, they had 512n, 512e and 4kn - it spanned the gamut and primarily differed by capacity
<allquixotic> ashift=12 lets the firmware optimize the 512e mode by avoiding the need to do repeated 4k read/update/write cycles, and for 4kn drives it basically has the same effect except that the OS would have to be doing the read/update/write cycles instead of the disk controller if you were using ashift=9
<allquixotic> however, if the native sectors of the drive and the firmware both are 512 bytes wide, having the filesystem treat sectors as if they're 4k means that you are using, worst case, 8 times more write bandwidth than needed if all of the data you're writing is within a contiguous 512 byte sector
<Oderus> anyone know the directory location of the small splash screen that appears just after you type in login password in the latest kubuntu?
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-25
<vincelaw> still no beta 2?
<Fritigern> vincelaw: Nope. No beta2
<popey> soon
<bcx> ls /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/klibc^i-t
<bcx> do you also have this file ?
<Nukien> allquixotic, keep me posted if you test that script out
<pfoo> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04/beta-2/ damn, only powerpc and IBM Z builds for now :(
<pfoo> whops, they are on http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ :)
<tsimonq2> pfoo: or, FWIW, you could just use the daily image :)
<arch-nemesis> I noticed in the RC for ubuntu 16.04 vim is compiled without python support. Will this be changed once released?
<arch-nemesis> Although, maybe there aren't that many of us who use that.
<arch-nemesis> It causes some plugins not to work correctly
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-desktop beta2 iso not out yet? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/16.04/beta-2/
<ryan_turner> They are on http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ :)
<lotuspsychje> ryan_turner: ah tnx
<lotuspsychje> ryan_turner: did you test?
<lotuspsychje> i mean install
<ryan_turner> Waiting on my new pciex m.2 drive first
<lotuspsychje> ryan_turner: wich brand?
<ryan_turner> Samsung 950 pro
<lotuspsychje> niceee
<ryan_turner> I hope so! Just got the xps 13 today
<ryan_turner> Came with 256, which IMO isn't enough. So I was shopping 512 GB drives and that just kept glaring at me
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> it will rocknroll with xenial
<sabgenton> Link to beta 2?
<Ben64> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/xenial/beta-2/
<Ben64> oh wait thats not right
<Ben64> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/daily-live/current/
 * Ben64 shrugs
<sabgenton> Ben64: ok found
<sabgenton> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<sabgenton> Ben64: I would have thought that link would be on here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/Beta2  !
<sabgenton> Some one should stick it in this channels message :)
<lotuspsychje> hmm cant we update daily to beta2?
<Ben64> daily is better than beta2
<lotuspsychje> ill stick on daily then
<lotuspsychje> no other changes that i can see on softpedia
<shockvalu> Right now Ubuntu 16.04 is in Final Beta Freeze along with todays release of the Final Beta.  From what I understand there will be no more changes or public releases until the FinalRelease April 21st  except for the ReleaseCandidate.
<shockvalu> Thats for Ubuntu with unity. All others have more phases I belive
<lotuspsychje> http://www.ostechnix.com/upgrade-ubuntu-16-04-lts-final-beta/
<lotuspsychje> seems interesting
<TheLifeOfPablo> Hai. i'm trying to install Kubuntu Xenial beta 2 but the installer crashed all the time. Any workaround for this? thx
<xenialxerus> I got this error when I tried to install mysql on Ubuntu 16.04, http://imgur.com/yPiZwnF. Anyone?
<ikonia> xenialxerus: did you already have a mysql database on the host ?
<xenialxerus> Nope
<xenialxerus> Fresh install from this  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/xenial-server-amd64.iso
<ikonia> ok - so remove the package and remove the database data files, re-install the package and see if you get the same problem
<xenialxerus> How I can remove the database files?
<ikonia> just delete them off the file system AFTER you've removed the package
<xenialxerus> This command right sudo rm -rf /var/lib/mysql/ and sudo rm -rf /etc/mysql/
<xenialxerus> I already removed btw using apt-get
<xenialxerus> Anything missing?
<ikonia> that should do it
<xenialxerus> Reinstalling mysql-server now
<xenialxerus> Lol, I got this error after reinstalling, http://imgur.com/AU3jssP
<ikonia> thats not an error
<ikonia> thats asking you to confirm your password for the root user for mysql (not root ubuntu user)
<ikonia> this very much looks like your machine is missconfigured rather than a problem with 16.04
<ikonia> eg: you must have had an existing mysql database before
<xenialxerus> Yeah seem like one
<xenialxerus> Where the directory for the database is located?
<ikonia> I assume this is a test box ?
<ikonia>  /var/lib/mysql
<xenialxerus> Yes
<ikonia> ok - re-install, first package you then install is mysql-server
<xenialxerus> Running on VMware Workstation 12 Player
<ikonia> confirm the bug on a clean machine
<ikonia> as the machine did not appear as clean as you thought it was
<xenialxerus> I think so, i will take a look later on. Thanks for your help ikonia
<alkisg> I installed xenial in December, and I still have software-center, wasn't that to be replaced by gnome-software?
<alkisg> Do new xenial installations have it? Should I remove it manually?
<flocculant> alkisg: new ones should have it
<alkisg> flocculant: thank you, so, we now have 2 GUIs to manage software?
<flocculant> well
<flocculant> you do :)
<flocculant> as far as I know ubuntu only has g-s
<flocculant> I know for fact that xubuntu does :)
<alkisg> (01:10:32 μμ) alkisg: Do new xenial installations have it? Should I remove it manually?
<alkisg> I meant software-center there
<alkisg> (01:12:03 μμ) flocculant: alkisg: new ones should have it
<flocculant> I know what you meant
<alkisg> I suppose you meant gnome-software there?
<flocculant> yea
<flocculant> in the daily you would just see g-s
<alkisg> Cool, so I'll remove software-center manually then
<alkisg> Thanks!
<flocculant> remove usc  - in fact if you've not got g-s, then maybe installing that removes usc - not sure
<alkisg> Using only apt-get dist-upgrade since November, I now have both of them
<flocculant> I only dist-upgrade if it's really necessary
<alkisg> dist-upgrade is the normal upgrade, the one we get from the upgrade ui as well
<alkisg> *update ui
<flocculant> yea - I usually either cli or synaptic :)
<alkisg> Haha
<alkisg> Old guy like me, I suppose... :D
<flocculant> :)
<hhee> guys is 16.04 stable for use?
<alkisg> It's beta, not stable
<alkisg> But it works fine here
<ikonia> that doesn't mean it will work for other people
<hhee> alkisg, ikonia tnx again.
<ren0v0_> Hi, any mods here that can find out why i was just banned from #ubuntu ?
<ren0v0_> whoever banned me needs removing as a mod
<ikonia> ren0v0_: I removed you and you're welcome to join #ubuntu-ops to discuss it
<ren0v0> ty
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ubuntu218> I'm thinking of trying to move from windows to ubuntu. Would it be a good idea to hold off till 16.04 comes out? Or would it be roughly the same to go into 14.04 and upgrade in a week or two?
<k1l_> ubuntu218: use 15.10 and upfrade from april to july
<ubuntu218> Alright. I might should try that. I do have the 14.04 currently, but I figured for a new user to linux, sitting on a lts version would be a good idea
<ubuntu218> Unbuntu makes me feel stupid sometimes.... most of the time. Since I've been on windows since XP when I was like, single digits years old. Switching is like trying to use a unicycle.
<k1l_> ah you are already on 14.04? then use that
<ubuntu218> I installed it a few days ago, and I'm still trying to figure out how to use it.
<k1l_> and the LTS to LTS upgrade to 16.04 will be opened in july when 16.04.1 is released. like the first "servicepack"
<ubuntu218> Like, I can install steam and skype, get them to run on bootup. But then anything that wants me to use Mono or Wine seems to act wonkey
<ubuntu218> I really should finish watching that ubuntu tut video
<k1l_> some things are different to windows. but rule of thumb is: use the service the package-system offers you. and most things are common sense :) dont look at the windows way, but at the "what would be general clever way" :)
<ubuntu218> Actually, I do things the windows way so far. In by that I mean "google.com/search/howtoinstallgzfiles" and "google.com/search/howtofeellessstupid"
<k1l_> nonono. dont install stuff from websites
<k1l_> if you want to install $program, first look into the package system (softwarecenter or apt on cli) if ubuntu doesnt ship already the program made working with ubuntu.
<ubuntu218> some of the programs I want aren't in the software center. I know some things I'm wanting to run req some forms of compatability help. Wine/Mono/etc
<ubuntu218> and some things flat out won't work. So I'm dualbooting until I can figure out how to move my windows into an ISO to throw it into a vm.
<ubuntu218> because some things just aren't made for Linux
<ubuntu218> demanding I install them in a C drive and whatnot
<k1l_> yeah. some programs are only made for windows. but you can look if there are linux alternatives. so you get rid of all the windows only stuff.
<ubuntu218> oddly enough though, it feels like the 14.04 has some better drivers than my windows.
<ubuntu218> I'm fairly sure there isn't a devpro for linux.
<k1l_> so i would handle that program by program. "i want a program like photoshop. can i run that in wine or is there an linux alternative"
<ubuntu218> The ones that don't work tend to be little indi projects of sorts. That and an MMO because the publisher is cheap
<k1l_> yeah. for games most stuff needs wine. there you can look at play-on-linux. which setups wine as needed.
<k1l_> but wine will always be only a compatibily layer.
<ubuntu218> the mmo basically demands directx. It's flat out not going to run.
<ubuntu218> My best bet for that is either a dualboot or a VM
<k1l_> look at the wine app database for that game. directx games do run in wine
<ubuntu218> I've done a google search and everything from the last 3-5 years say "Yeah, not working"
<ubuntu218> the game in question is MapleStory. But I probably can live without that game.
<ubuntu218> Since I'm basically end game and the only real progress comes in the form of throwing money at the game if I want to actually progress from where I am now.
<k1l_> or your go dualboot. i still have a dualboot with my gameloader aka windows :)
<ubuntu218> I'm dualbooting right now.
<ubuntu218> It's a pain in the butt though. Because every time I try to move into the linux base to try and learn how it works, BAM someone pings me and asks me to swap over to play a game with them.
<k1l_> hehe
<ubuntu218> and some of my other games don't have 14.04 support. Emulators and whatnot
<ubuntu218> those say to go v15.xx
<ubuntu218> Sounds like you know the pain of dualbooting
<shockvalu> xx is running so perfectly right now, im loving it
<ubuntu218> I'm saddened by the windows snowball cycle.
<k1l_> i dont use wine at all. my daily usage is 100% linux compatible. i only play some game from time to time i have to dualboot for.
<ubuntu218> games don't get made for linux because no one runs it. No one runs it because their games won't play on it
<ubuntu218> goto start
<shockvalu> :( i ditched windows long back fortunately for me
<ubuntu218> Man, I installed steam on unbuntu and steam cut my playable games from like 300 down to low 20s.
<k1l_> ubuntu218: that is not true. steam got a native linux client and ports some games to linux
<ubuntu218> It either isn't working, or is because I don't know what I'm doing yet.
<ubuntu218> Which is actually pretty likely that it's because I don't know what I'm doing
<k1l_> ubuntu218: even some games a while ago had native linux clients, like wolfenstein or the enemy territory addon. the whole halflife engine got ported to linux including counter strike.
<ubuntu218> a lot of the games I have I picked up for free at some giveaways. those gleams or whatever
<ubuntu218> join this group, check our youtube, etc.
<ubuntu218> I don't have much in the way of AAA
<k1l_> ubuntu218: yes, that will still take some time for AAAs
<ubuntu218> I still think a lot of my problems stem from me being new and having no idea what I'm doing.
<ubuntu218> I actually broke my OS trying to figure it out a few times. :c
<k1l_> for games look at wine and POL. for the rest look/ask if there is a linux client or an alternative program
<ubuntu218> I couldn't figure out how to extend my partition from the left side, so I decided to delete it and remake it.
<ubuntu218> POL?
<k1l_> play on linux
<ubuntu218> then after I tried to remake it, grub rescue
<shockvalu> that may be true, but often thats how people learn. Maybe the jump to 16.04 it to much right now for you because it is hard to determine what is bugs and what needs configuration
<ubuntu218> and I panicked before I realized I have a laptop to google what to do
<ubuntu218> I know I shouldn't go 16.04 until it's at a public full release.
<ubuntu218> I'm not nearly good enough at this to take a WIP item and work around it
<shockvalu> i wouldent even look at it like that
<ubuntu218> The fact that I'm bad at coding doesn't help. But I think that with a bit more experience, it would just be a better OS for me.
<ubuntu218> I like the fact that I could leave it unlocked and I could come back without a child in the house having come in and downloaded who knows what on it
<ubuntu218> Someone in the house is known to download iorbits and advance system care programs
<shockvalu> i am in no way skilled but i do like to troubleshoot that has helped me learn quickly.
<ubuntu218> for those who don't use windows, advance system care claims to "optimize your settings" as though microsoft wouldn't have largely done that by default
<k1l_> ubuntu218: in general: learning by doing. just use ubuntu and get to learn it
<ubuntu218> That seems right. Just playing with it and trying things until they start to click
<ubuntu218> I also look up a lot of help videos. To sort of hold my hand until I can do things a bit
<shockvalu> I found that with command line and the whole linux world reading and hands on (just throw yourself in the problem) worked for me. You need to try and retain as much info as you can while proceeding. Rather than just going through the steps to get from point a to c without remembering or understanding what you did to get there.
<ubuntu218> I was able to remember some of the commands
<shockvalu> (not saying you do that just speaking on what i learned)
<ubuntu218> sudo apt-get install $program
<ubuntu218> and some of the little basics
<shockvalu> yep thats where i started.
<ubuntu218> But I think that only works for things that are in the repository
<shockvalu> whenever i use the command line it is so efficient and just x100
<ubuntu218> I can't figure out how to get the GUI to do much besides look at files to find the path for the command line
<shockvalu> so I love when i remeber what I need to do and I can do it all in command line. but when I get stuck on something that I need to go searching for an app or gui im like damn. I wish I was fluent
<Guest60487> hi guys. trying to install kubuntu on virtualbox and cannot proceed with installation
<ubuntu218> But using a terminal does make me feel pretty "tv hacker"
<shockvalu> when you say the gui what do you mean? your overall desktop experience?
<Guest60487> i can select language, wireless is detected and i can browse with firefox, but on "prepare" step i have "continue" button greyed out
<ubuntu218> I mean if it uses the mouse to launch anything not in the taskbar on the left.
<shockvalu> hmm i havent checked out any other enviroments other than the stock unity
<shockvalu> what do you mean on prepare? once you are already installed and loaded?
<ubuntu218> I sort of find the number of distros to be a problem with linux.
<ubuntu218> Because some things work on some, don't work on others
<k1l> ubuntu218:  there are way too many "distros" that only change a few programs and a wallpaper. that is right
<shockvalu> definietly a big headache when you are first starting off. i agree with you there. I wanted to tryeverything so quick and kept switching wanst sure what the hell i was doing
<shockvalu> thats why i stock with Ubuntu and Fedora
<ubuntu218> At that point, I hardly see how you can call it a new distro if you only change next to nothing
<shockvalu> stuck*
<ubuntu218> I've only used ubuntu, because it's apparently a really common distro.
<cowst> shockvalu: i load live kubuntu, then select to install it
<cowst> in the installer i select language, it detects wireless apparently, then i cannot click on continue when presenting checks for 3rd party SW and updates
<shockvalu> cowst : and at the end of the installation it gets stuck? at preparing and initializing?
<cowst> nono
<shockvalu> oh oh
<cowst> it does not start installing
<cowst> i am still on the 3rd step, right after language and wireless
<shockvalu> try installing by unchecking "automatically install updates during setup"
<cowst> i tried every combination of those 2 checks but continue stays gray
<shockvalu> and see if you can move forward. than do the updates after the installation that is usually a problem I have but thats because my network is set up wierd
<cowst> i recreated the virtualbox image from scratch leaving all defaults, let's see
<shockvalu> is this a laptop?
<ubuntu218> I'm going to reboot into the linux side and then I'll be back
<cowst> yes, laptop
<cowst> 100% battery and attached to power
<cowst> :)
<BluesKaj> cowst, like I said in kubuntu, you may not be connected to the internet in the vb , only the router, hence not able to continue
<shockvalu> i have had similar problems but than again not on xx
<cowst> but if i can reach google from firefox in live kubuntu i am connected
<shockvalu> so these could be bugs you never know, either way when i ran in to similar situations I would just diable networking for the time being and than install directly not boot to live first
<cowst> should there be a prompt during boot? when i start it goes straight to live
<shockvalu> When I boot to live desktop and than install, i feel my laptop doesnt have enough power to run everything so i run in to random problems.
<teward> is there a way to make apt in 16.04 accept weaker signature hashes on apt repositories?
<shockvalu> one should say install and one should say boot to live
<teward> because i know someone who's getting issues with non-SHA-2 hashes on a repository
<BluesKaj> teward, ignore the warning if you're using the landing ppa
<MoonBurst> And, I'm back.
<shockvalu> bonjour
<MoonBurst> Ubuntu has such a fast bootstrap system
<teward> BluesKaj: not for the landing PPA - it's for other repositories
<teward> i'm kind of being forced to proxy data between a user and support and I hate it
<BluesKaj> teward, run update agian to make sure it's still there
<cowst> shockvalu: ok, i pressed some arrow during boot and it shows the selection menu
<shockvalu> perfect
<cowst> not quite
<cowst> :D
<cowst> there is no install
<k1l> teward: its just a warning
<cowst> i can start live kubuntu, which has the install procedure
<cowst> but there is no install directly
<k1l> teward: its not blocking, its just a warning. its just that "apt update && ... "doesnt work since its an errorcode
<cowst> i think i saw this disappear in distros recently
<teward> k1l: that breaks Chrome then, it seems
<k1l> teward: it breaks everything than the original repos, yeah. but they still work. just run sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade
<shockvalu> sorry that i have been able to barely help you I just run the stock original with unity
<k1l> but i filed a  bug on google repos and they said they will fix that for the next chrome release
<MoonBurst> So, how can I know if updating my ubuntu number is a good/bad idea? Because I can't downgrade if it doesn't work
<k1l> MoonBurst: if in doubt dont use unstable releases :)
<MoonBurst> Well, yeah. But like... how can I know if a 14.04 should/shouldn't go into a 15.10
<shockvalu> what do you mean?
<k1l> MoonBurst: its quite pointless to upgrade now to a 15.10. that is too much effort and the 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade will work in july
<shockvalu> Are  you asking how do you know if you shoul dstay at 14 move up to 15 or 16?
<k1l> upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 now involves EOL upgrade to 14.10 and 15.04 and then upgrade to 15.10. which is not worth the trouble imho
<MoonBurst> Well, since some programs won't work in different versions
<teward> k1l: stupid question, I run my own repository, is there a way in reprepro to define what hash function to use?
<cowst> shockvalu: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/10973298/kubuntu.jpg
<cowst> stuck there
<cowst> do you recognize that red icon on top?
<cowst> i assumed that has something to do with battery, but cannot confirm or know what to do about
<shockvalu> 14.04.04 is LTS (Longer Term Support) its best to stick with the LTS releases when in doubt or to many problems
<k1l> teward: hmm, dont know, sorry. might ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<shockvalu> Let me ask you something, other than the versions numbers being higher 15/16 what is the reason from straying away from the LTS release may i ask?
<MoonBurst> That's kind of what I thought, sticking to lts because I'm new to Linux as a whole.
<MoonBurst> Mostly just that some of my programs don't have a working version for 14.04 and saying they have working support for others
<MoonBurst> The dolphin emulator says it works for 15.04
<MoonBurst> But I don't want to upgrade and risk having 12 other things break down
<shockvalu> it seems as if it is checkmarked to say that it is plugged in but showing red as if the battery is almost empty. Thats all i take from it. could be a bug
<cowst> i think it is a bug at some level, perhaps virtualbox, who knows
<shockvalu> yep
<cowst> one thing to blame the installer is definitely no written hint on the problem
<cowst> if it would tell me to charge my battery over 50% or plug the power, then i would know battery level recognition is broken at some level :)
<teward> k1l: thanks
<BluesKaj> cowst, think thei installer itself can't see the internet thru the VB...try an ethernet connection instead, if possible
<shockvalu> oh, did you download a netinstall image?
<shockvalu> did even catch that
<shockvalu> is it possible to widen the launcher so that there is 2 rows?
<shockvalu> I woud love the ability to be able to tailor the launcher and organize apps with spaces. I really have not played around to much with customizing. Anyone know if this is possible?
<BluesKaj> shockvalu, right click on the launcher, there shouldbe a launcher settings option in the dialog
<shockvalu> oh jeez, thanks. brb
<Rovanion> When trying to run an application with optirun I get that: "[ERROR]Cannot access secondary GPU - error: [XORG] (EE)" but nothing more. The Xorg error message seems to be cut off and there is nothing mentioning "secondary" in /var/log/Xorg.*
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: tell us the ful story please, 16.04 upgrade or fresh install? grafix chipset? driver version?
<Rovanion> lotuspsychje: Upgrade, Nvidia GF119M [NVS 4200M], nvidia-340-updates (since 361 is known to break bumblebee).
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: upgrade from 15.10 or 14.04?
<Rovanion> This is the output I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15496502/ . Upgrade from 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: thats not very recommended mate
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: i suggest you try a clean install 16.04 with cable + updates enabled during setup
<Rovanion> lotuspsychje: Becuase users shouldn't upgrade between LTS's?
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: if your card is optimus also install nvidia-prime, not bumblebee (is outdated)
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: until 16.04 is final, its not recommended
<Rovanion> lotuspsychje: But how are you to beta test that upgrade path then?
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: from 15.10 its possible, but not yet from 14.04
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: but again, until final releases i would not reccomend the upgrade way
<Rovanion> But then again: How do you beta test the upgrade path? How do you make sure that there are no kinks when it's released to your average grandpa?
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: beta testing should be installed fresh, or use the daily 16.04
<Rovanion> lotuspsychje: Also, it seems like nvidia-prime can't be activated on a per-app basis.
<Rovanion> lotuspsychje: You aren't answering the question. Just restating the same statement over and over again.
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: look mate, your trying things the wrong way...
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: if you wanna help test 16.04 please dont upgrade from 14.04 yet
<Rovanion> So I take it you're not beta testing the 14.04->16.04 upgrade path before release?
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: no
<lotuspsychje> im on daily 16.04 fresh
<Rovanion> lotuspsychje: Any reason behind this policy? Because it is Canonical policy?
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-final-beta-is-now-available-for-download-502151.shtml
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: LTS to LTS jump is perfectly possible on final release
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: also sudo do-release-upgrade -d from 15.10 worked, but some issues arrised also
<Rovanion> lotuspsychje: Or at some later point during the beta testing phase, doesn't say anything on that point.
<Rovanion> lotuspsychje: It merely states that at the time of the article there was a bug preventing the upgrade. But I'm upgraded as far as I can see. Some hiccups along the way but nothing unsolvable.
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: and you here with issues now...
<lotuspsychje> uname -a please?
<Rovanion> lotuspsychje: Bumblebee has always meant issues.
<lotuspsychje> Rovanion: bumblebee is outdated...
<Rovanion> Linux ThinkT420s.rovanion.se 4.4.0-15-generic #31-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:06:37 UTC 2016 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime
<ubottu> nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 66 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Rovanion> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-10 (xenial), package size 47 kB, installed size 180 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<k1l> dont use bumblebee :/
<Rovanion> Can't seem to get nvidia-prime to work either. Nvidia-settings says that prime is not supported. Running driver nvidia-361-updates now. nvidia-prime is installed. Running prime-supported exits with 0 but no output. Starting an FreeGLUT app results in: OpenGL GLX extension not supported by display ':0'. Any ideas?
<BluesKaj> hybrid graphics?
<Rovanion> Yup.
<BluesKaj> which gpus?
<Rovanion> Purging xserver-xorg and installing it again got me back on my feet.
<Rovanion> BluesKaj: Nvidia NVS 4200M and the graphics chip in my 2nd generation i7.
<Rovanion> Right, and now nvidia-settings got the hang of the setup.
<Rovanion> Right. And I have to restart X.org every time I change profiles with prime? Or can I start a Xephyr running on the discrete card with prime-offload?
<Rovanion> Doesn't seem like prime-offload has a manpage.
<Rovanion> Seems like I'm unable to switch back to the nvidia chip though..
<fossterer> Hi! I am running 16.04 (Development Branch). My system doesn't connect to one particular WiFi Network. Is this a 'known issue' or should I 'report as a bug'?
<BluesKaj> fossterer, does it connect to any other wifi network ?
<fossterer> Yes. My home Network works fine
<fossterer> My University network alone fails
<BluesKaj> fossterer, U networks are nototoriuos for blocking anything thats detected as slightly different , make sure you edit your account with the U to accept 16.04 , however that is done.
<fossterer> BluesKaj, Are you saying that the University Network admins have to be told about this?
<fossterer> I never had to do it starting from 12.04 to 15.10
<jiohdi> is this the place for Xenial problems?
<BluesKaj> fossterer, do the admins allow development OSs  on their networks?
<fossterer> Bluskaj, There's no such policy on preventing any OS.
<jiohdi> I am getting the following msg: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease  The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5  NO_PUBKEY 3B4FE6ACC0B21F32
<jiohdi> any help appreciated, I have redone /etc/apt/sources.list already
<BluesKaj> jiohdi, just ignore it, just a warning..being worked on
<jiohdi> I have more than one machine and this one getting that msg is not finding any packages to upgrade while the others do
<BluesKaj> jiohdi, some packages are HW dependent so there will be differences
<jiohdi> from dozens of packages on one to zero on the other seems suspicious
<BluesKaj> jiohdi, change mirrors then , see what happens
<jiohdi> k
<BluesKaj> mine is definitely a much shorter error/warning
<jiohdi> BluesKaj, that did the trick, much thanx
<jiohdi> anyone know a better irc client than xchat-gnome
<Ian_Corne> 6irssi :)
<BluesKaj> jiohdi, hexchat
<k1l> jiohdi: xchat-gnome is the most reduced irc-only client you could use. better try hexchat
<BluesKaj> believe xchat is no longer supported or being developed further
<BluesKaj> futher developed even :-)
<Daekdroom> HexChat is pretty good.
<k1l> hexchat is the fork with new life :)
<jiohdi> xchat is significantly worse since last I used it
<k1l> jiohdi: please dont compare to the -gnome version you used.
<Oderus> hey. in the latest Kubuntu, when my pc hibernates, i cant seem to turn it back on unless i disconnect the power supply and press power to remove all electricity then replug and turn it on. any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Oderus, I don't hibernate as such, just suspend session, since it's basically the same. sudo pm-suspend
<Oderus> okay, i will just turn hibernate off for now
<BluesKaj> Oderus, it should be fixed by the official release date...I hope :-)
<Oderus> BluesKaj: Thank you :)
<BluesKaj> BBL
<duobix> Hi, I tried installing 16.04 on Bay Trail tablet, and it failed on grub installation
<duobix> Anyone got a clue why is that?
<duobix> I downloaded amd64 build, and run that with a bootia32.efi file placed in /efi/boot on pendrive
<k1l> 32bit efi is pita
<duobix> Care to elaborate? I bought this tablet for less than a RPI3 anyways, so I'm treating it carelessly
<fossterer> Hi! I am running 16.04 (Development Branch). My system doesn't connect to one particular WiFi Network. Is this a 'known issue' or should I 'report as a bug'?
<fossterer> BluesKaj, I am going to file a bug on this issue.
<k1l> some wifi cards are known to make trouble no matter what ubuntu version you use
<jiohdi> whoever told me about hexchat, thanx, much better than xchat... but strangely like xchat once was
<flocculant> jiohdi: it's a fork as k1l said :)
<k1l> jiohdi: its the "new" xchat.
<k1l> jiohdi: but the problem was the -gnome version. gnome cuts down programs a lot to meet their rules of what a user should be able to change etc.
<flocculant> the inability to mark away with ctrl+a and the resize of window when searching annoys me a bit - but other than that it works fine
<slyrus> so I've been trying to resize my boot partition on a disk with an lvm volume (containing root and swap partitions) running 16.04 and seem to have gotten myself stuck
<slyrus> I can't seem to move the parition with the lvm volume towards the end of the disk, so I can't enlarge the boot partition
<slyrus> is there a way I can deactivate the lvm volume group such that I can move the partition with gparted?
<mguy> Anyone install the latest Joomla on Ubuntu? I am getting an error that The GD extension for PHP is not available.
<slyrus> I can inactivate the volume group with vgchange, but it gets reactivated when I refresh the devices with gparted
<mguy> Annnd I install php7.0-gd and it works fine. bah
<slyrus> and "Deactivate" from gparted doesn't seem to do anything :(
<TJ-> slyrus: yes, gparted causes that during a rescan after every change. Best advice is avoid GUI tools and use the command-line
<slyrus> Ok, thanks TJ-.
<TJ-> slyrus: how small is the /boot/ partition?
<slyrus> Contemplating vgextend/pvmove to move the volume to another disk rather than trying to move the partition by hand.
<slyrus> I figure I should learn how to do this stuff eventually....
<TJ-> slyrus: you could simply add the small partition as a PV to the VG, and then create an LV for /boot/ :)
<slyrus> oh, that does sound simpler
<TJ-> slyrus: grub-install will figure that out and include its lvm driver in its core.img so it can activate the VG to get to its modules and menu file
<TJ-> make sure you you do a grub-install and update-grub before doing a reboot, if you make changes, of course
<TJ-> slyrus: copy the existing /boot/ into a new LV for boot, then you can repurpose the current /boot/ partition as a PV to recover the space
<slyrus> If I had read that before hitting return on the pvmove that's what I would have done :)
<TJ-> well I thought it was so obvious there was no need to mention it!
<slyrus> heh
<duobix> Wll guys WTF
<slyrus> speaking of stupid questions, can I just add an existing partition as a PV and have an LV automagically created with the existing data?
<duobix> I tried to install 16.04 on bay trail tablet, and update-grub returns "failed to get canonical path of '/cow'
<TJ-> duobix: well, maybe the cow wandered off :)
<TJ-> duobix: the error sounds like the update-grub is NOT running inside the /target/ chroot (since the copy-on-write /cow is for the installer's in-RAM live environment)
<TJ-> duobix: are you trying to do something manually, or is that error directly from the ubiquity/debian-installer task?
<duobix> I'm trying to manually get a 32bit grub, cause bay trail requires that
<TJ-> duobix: as in grub-efi-ia32 ?
<duobix> 32bit uefi, 64bit cpu, just because
<duobix> yessir, exactly that
<TJ-> duobix: right, so you need to set up the /target/ chroot correctly first to do that
<TJ-> duobix: can you confirm the /target/ directory contains the fresh 16.04 installation?
<tete_> hi, i have a 4 bay system and i installed ubuntu 16.04 on it. it is an UEFI system with GPT tables. when i remove the first drive and reboot, i get dropped to a grub rescue shell. i followed this guide: https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Ubuntu_Software_RAID_mit_redundanten_UEFI_Boot_Eintr%C3%A4gen
<tete_> can someone tell me whats wrong? or another tutorial/tips?
<duobix> The problem is, that the 16.04 won't install, because 32bit grub isn't there
<TJ-> tete_: you've pulled the drive that contains GRUB's /boot/ file-system where the kernels, GRUB modules, live
<tete_> oh btw its a mdraid
<duobix> And I don't know how to prepare ubuntu for the task
<tete_> TJ-, sorry, forgot to mention it is a raid1 for /boot and raid6 for /
<TJ-> duobix: what stage are you at right now? the installer has completed but you're trying to manually trying to install grub-efi-ia32 ?
<TJ-> tete_: right, so you've pulled one half of the raid1 mirror for /boot and presumably GRUB core.img therefore cannot activate the degraded raid
<TJ-> tete_: at the "rescue>" prompt what does "ls" report ?
<duobix> Well, I got into live-mode, and tried to install several times, but it failed because of the grub2 not being there. I don't exactly know how exactly to apply 32bit grub 2, so I figured out apt-geting it would be a good idea
<duobix> and then applying it.
<TJ-> duobix: let's be VERY accurate here. "it failed" ... you mean "the system failed to boot after a reboot"?
<duobix> No. System failed to install 32 bit grub, and then it stopped the installation
<TJ-> duobix: ahhh, OK, so at that point you're still in the live installer environment, and the /target/ install has been completed (GRUB is installed last)
<TJ-> duobix: so, in that state, you CAN set-up the chroot at /target/ enter it and install the version of GRUB you want corretly
<duobix> Yes, Indeed
<duobix> so the /target/ install is where I put the grub, right?
<TJ-> duobix: if you're at that stage now then firstly do "mount | target" and ensure the 16.04 install is still mounted at /target/
<TJ-> duobix: if it isn't then we have to find it and mount it first
<tete_> TJ-, strange, it seems now if it would be in BIOS mode instead of EFI.. just plugged back the drive and booted, will check first whats going on now
<tete_> iirc ls showed me my 3 devices
<TJ-> duobix: you'd expect to see something like  "/dev/sda5 on /target" if it is mounted
<TJ-> tete_: if you've got GRUB's root on RAID1 then you'd expect to see a (md0,msdos1) or similar
<duobix> "mount | target" shows me exactly nothing, I suppose I haven't figured out how to interpret "target"
<TJ-> duobix: that's fine, the installer probably unmounted it. so, first we need to find it :)
<duobix> in /dev/ I have no sda folders, strange
<duobix> ok
<tete_> TJ-, i think something is broken now because of the update i just did before asking here ;) i will follow the tutorial of https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Ubuntu_Software_RAID_mit_redundanten_UEFI_Boot_Eintr%C3%A4gen again and see if i get back to the grub rescue and then ask again
<TJ-> duobix: so, firstly install a helper program so we can paste command results. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<duobix> installed
<TJ-> tete_: good luck ... keep in mind GRUB itself can't handle writeable RAID, so it in fact had to be installed to the underlying devices in the mirror
<TJ-> duobix: OK, now do "pastebinit <( sudo blkid )" and tell us the URL
<TJ-> tete_: as in, if md0 is /dev/sda /dev/sdb then you need to "grub-install /dev/sda && grub-install /dev/sdb"
<duobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15500537/
<tete_> TJ-, jop, i just got response from grub-install: http://pastebin.com/YNEtCTrA
<tete_> hope this is not the reason for my problem (the warnings)
<TJ-> duobix: what kind of device are you installing on (make/model) ?
<duobix> I told you, it's a bay trail tablet xD mmcblk0p3 is where I installed the root directory ( I think)
<TJ-> duobix: is it a no-name brand? there may be some solutions known for it I was going to search for
<duobix> bbl, gotta eat
<duobix> Dude, it's a lark ultimate 7i WIN tablet. It's a chinese rebranded polish tablet.
<TJ-> duobix: OK, so the /dev/sda is the USB ISO installer?
<TJ-> duobix: and it looks like /dev/mmcblk0p3 is likely the installed Linux file-system. "sudo mount /dev/mmcblk0p3 /target" should therefore mount it
<TJ-> duobix: after which "ls /target/" should show something similar to "bin  boot  core  dev  etc  home  initrd.img  lib  lib32  lib64  libx32  lost+found  media  mnt  opt  proc  root  run  sbin  srv  sys  tmp  usr  var  vmlinuz"
<duobix> mount point target does not exists, it says
<TJ-> duobix: hmm, i'd have expected it to be kept. However, do "sudo mkdir /target" and then re-run the previous mount command
<Oderus> anyone know the file location for the splash screen that appears after login in kubuntu xenial? looking to theme
<tete_> TJ-, no idea what i did, just followed the guide again and now it booted without the first drive, thanks anyway :)
<TJ-> tete_: phew :)
<duobix> Ok, target shows exactly how you described it
<TJ-> duobix: Great :) let's get it configured then: "for N in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$N /target/$N; done"
<duobix> ok, I did input that
<duobix> nothing on console, I suppose it worked?
<TJ-> duobix: OK, after this next command you will be effectively running that 16.04 system. To get back from it to the current live installer environment you would do "exit". To enter the target now, do "sudo chroot /target"
<BluesKaj> Oderus, unfortunately I haven't found any themes that are installable to replace that(IMO) ugly splash screen
<duobix> ok, now I'm running as root.
<BluesKaj> Oderus, Kubuntu Xenial here too.
<TJ-> duobix: right, now let's check that 16.04 install has network access: "ping -nc 5 www.ubuntu.com"
<duobix> I pinged my own site, seems to work
<duobix> no packet loss
<TJ-> duobix: right. Now we need to mount the tablet's EFI system partition. do "ls /boot/efi/" you should see an empty directory just now
<BluesKaj> bbiab, other stuff to do for 20 mins or so
<duobix> I confirm, it's empty
<TJ-> duobix: now let's try to mount the EFI system partition there: "mount -a" and then "ls /boot/efi/" again... should see some directories
<duobix> yeah, Boot, bootmgr, BOOTNXT, and EFI
<TJ-> duobix: great, going very well :)
<TJ-> duobix: now ensure we have paste ability: "apt-get install pastebinit"
<TJ-> duobix: once that's confirmed as installed you can show me the result of "pastebinit <( dpkg -l 'grub*' )" which lists all the GRUB packages
<duobix> Had to run apt-get update, as pastebinit wasn't found, ok, now the link
<TJ-> duobix: ahhh, good one, usually that's been done by the installer
<duobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15500996
<duobix> I think I'll need grub-efi-ia32
<TJ-> ahhh; that shows is the Legacy BIOS GRUB packages is currently installed "ii  grub-pc"
<TJ-> correct
<TJ-> duobix: so do "apt-get purge grub-pc" then "apt-get install grub-efi-ia32"
<duobix> ok, It finishe
<duobix> *finished
<TJ-> duobix: assuming the install doesn't fail then you may need to follow up with "update-grub" to be sure, and at that point it should be ready. If so, do "exit" to return to the installer live environment, then "sudo shutdown -r now" to reboot now
<TJ-> duobix: so "update-grub"
<TJ-> duobix:  then "exit" and "sudo shutdown -r now" and test :)
<duobix> shouldn't I remove the pendrive?
<duobix> ohh
<duobix> It seems like it's booting?
<TJ-> once the shutdown has completed but the default boot entry should be Ubuntu
<duobix> it seems it booted
<TJ-> it depends if the system firmware puts removable devices in front of the default boot entry or not
<duobix> yay, it's alive. GIANT THANK YOU
<TJ-> duobix: Fantastic :) that was easy :D
<duobix> And btw thanks for explanations along the way
<TJ-> you're welcome; it's good to learn what you're doing as you go
<duobix> now I gotta figure out why wifi is not working on this thing, I kinda have no clue what interface that could be on
<duobix> is there something like lsusb for pcie devices?
<TJ-> duobix: start off with "lspci -nn" for PCI devices, or "lsusb" for USB. also, "iwconfig" will list any existing wifi interfaces
<TJ-> duobix: you can also list all network hardware with "lshw -C network"
<duobix> Well I used ifconfig to get interfaces before, and saw no wireless device in there... also usb ain't showing a thing, PCI also
<TJ-> duobix: can you do "pastebinit <( lspci -nn; lsusb; lshw -C network )" so I can review the output?
<duobix> yeah, give me a sec
<duobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15501223/
<duobix> also do mind that the one usb device listed as wifi is my usb stick, And I kind of wanted the internal one to work
<duobix> but I got no idea what it could be xD
<TJ-> So its on the USB interface, at bus location 001:003
<TJ-> ahhh, OK, so that's not it
<TJ-> ok, let's dig deeper: "dmesg | pastebinit"
<duobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15501249
<TJ-> line 748... shows a kernel bug caused by a problem with the baytrail GPIO (general purpose Input Output) controller
<TJ-> I kinda suspected this; because the kernel cannot activate the GPIO controller a bunch of devices cannot be accessed
<duobix> aaand as this is a chinese-almost-no name device, this could have no driver whatsoever, right?
<TJ-> No, the driver is there (called pinctrl for "pin control") but its not configured correctly for the tablet
<duobix> Ohh, I see
<duobix> Is there a recomended RTFM for me about that?
<TJ-> we may be able to get it to configure correctly however. At line 444 there's another kernel bug that indicates Linux is possibly not being told the correct config info from the ACPI interface of the tablet
<TJ-> line 285 indicates a bug in the tablet's firmware which could have knock-on effects like this
<TJ-> duobix: can you confirm this file exists: "ls /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT"
<duobix> the file exists
<TJ-> duobix: OK, let's grab some info from it: "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows )"
<duobix> Tried to cat the output, looks like 1. binary 2. Garbage 3. Binary Garbage
<duobix> *output=what was in dat file
<TJ-> duobix: what I'm looking for is the textual names of the windows versions the ACPI recognises; if there are some, we can get Linux to pretend to be one
<duobix> Ok, sec
<duobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15501392/
<duobix> windows 2013 - thaaat's kind of funny xD
<TJ-> right, so what we'll try is adding an option to the kernel command-line that gets it to report itself as a Windows version
<duobix> Ok xD
<TJ-> duobix: "  sudo sed -i 's/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=.*\)"$/\1 \\"acpi_osi=Windows 2013\\""/' /etc/default/grub "
<TJ-> duobix: then check that was added with "grep acpi_osi /etc/default/grub" and you should see something ending: ... \"acpi_osi=Windows 2013\""
<duobix> Yes, I see GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=" \"acpi_osi=Windows 2013\""
<TJ-> duobix: OK, do a reboot. once it's restarted confirm that setting is in the kernel command-line with "cat /proc/cmdline"
<TJ-> duobix: then let me see the "dmesg | pastebinit" again so I can tell if it has helped, or made things worse :)
<TJ-> duobix: Arggh!! hang on, I forgot the important but
<TJ-> duobix: you need to do "sudo update-grub" to add that setting to GRUB's /boot/grub/grub.cfg :D :D
<TJ-> duobix: sorry - tired here
<duobix> Yeah, restarted and it returned to normal xD So ok, one more time
<duobix> good thing bash got the comands remembered.
<TJ-> yes, in the $HOME/.bash_history
<TJ-> duobix: Are you the first person to put Ubuntu/Linux on that tablet? I can't find any other indications of attempts
<duobix> I think I'm one of the very first, some tried, but not everything worked
<duobix> on my machine touch and sound doesn't work also
<TJ-> which will also be hanging off the GPIO too
<TJ-> so, we fix this, you should get everything to show up
<duobix> ok, ran update-grub. Reboot?
<TJ-> the kernel trace at line 444 does show in the stack trace that the kernel is reading the ACPI instructions, which tell it where the GPIO ports are, it tries to make a GPIO request, and that times out and fails.
<TJ-> duobix: yes
<TJ-> duobix: I'm *hoping* that by having Linux pretend to be Windows, ACPI will give it better information about the GPIO side
<duobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15501597
<TJ-> unfortunately, same failures
<TJ-> now, try adding " pci=nocrs"  to that line in /etc/default/grub we edited last time
<TJ-> do you have a handy text editor to do that (use gksudo  if using GUI)
<duobix> I use mostly nano on linux, and vi-like editor on my WinPC (i need that for work)
<TJ-> add to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="... pci-nocrs" and then do the "sudo update-grub" and the reboot again, and repeat the "dmesg | pastebinit"
<TJ-> OK, you know your stuff then, I don't need to tell you how :)
<TJ-> "pci-nocrs" will tell the kernel to ignore some faulty/missing info in the ACPI tables, and let the kernel figure it out itself. That may help (a bit)
<TJ-> Typos!
<TJ-> it should be "pci=nocrs" !!
<duobix> so, how should I add it, ....2013\"" "pci=nocrs"       ?
<duobix> or within the quotes ?
<duobix> Ok, I went with the first option.
<duobix> I tried updating grub, but I got: 12: /etc/default/grub: pci=nocrs: not found
<TJ-> sorry, was reading some kernel info about this. pci=nocrs should be inside the enclosing double quotation marks, so the line should end ...2013\" pci=nocrs"
<TJ-> the reason for those earlier embedded \" is due to the space in the 'Windows 2013' string. Without the enclosing double quotes on the kernel command-line it would read it as two options: 'acpi_osi=Windows'  and '2013'
<duobix> ok :)
<TJ-> and as you're editing a shell script that uses " itself we have to escape them with \" to include them!
<duobix> I figured as much, that's why I asked
<TJ-> OK .. many folks don't realise the importance
<duobix> Yet I'm always amazed by some shit-solutions on Windows that give me cancer
<duobix> So that's why I also asked, as I know from experiance that cancer can be given easily xD
<duobix> Yay, grub updated! Reboot.
<duobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15501841/
<TJ-> no better; best to remove that option since it doesn't help
<TJ-> so in summary; there are several bugs in the tablet's ACPI implemention, and the GPIO configuration is bad in some way
<TJ-> You could try using kernel 4.5.0 - there may be improvments
<duobix> Yeah, I might do that
<duobix> But really I don't know how to get the newer kernel
<duobix> BTW there's a funny thing about this particular tablet
<TJ-> ubuntu kernel teams builds the mainline kernels into packages: for 4.5.0 it's at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.5-wily/
<duobix> It's bios has a kind of overlay where mouse works
<duobix> So I suppose I just download one of them and dpkg them?
<TJ-> GUI interface in the UEFI setup? yes, that is often done for 'user friendlyness'
<duobix> no, GUI is there only with like 6 icons, the rest is normal bios/other programs
<duobix> xD
<TJ-> I noticed the tablet is currently booting a .signed kernel, indicating Secure Boot is enabled. Those mainline builds don't get signed so you'd need to ensure you can disable Secure Boot and still have the tablet boot
<duobix> I actually did disable secure boot
<TJ-> ahhh, but the signed packages are installed, OK, that's good
<TJ-> the tablet is using the amd64 build isn't it?
<duobix> yes it is
<duobix> The Atom CPUs are 64bit
<duobix> but the uefi is 32bit, and windows are shipped 32bit
<TJ-> then you'd want  linux-image-4.5.0-040500-generic_4.5.0-040500.201603140130_amd64.deb and  linux-headers-4.5.0-040500-generic_4.5.0-040500.201603140130_amd64.deb
<TJ-> oh, and linux-headers-4.5.0-040500_4.5.0-040500.201603140130_all.deb
<TJ-> best way is to download them all to a sub-dir, and then do "sudo dpkg -Ri path/to/subdir" and it will install them all at once
<TJ-> I have to leave for a while now; hopefully you can make progress on that tablet
<duobix> Thanks for help anyways, much appreciated
<duobix> oh wow, it hanged now xD
<TJ-> duobix: when it's running again can you do "lsmod | grep gpio" - let's find out which driver is loaded
<duobix> The new kernel is there, so let's find out
<duobix> gpio_keys 20480 0
<duobix> rfkill_gpio 16384 0
<TJ-> ok, and now "lsmod | grep pnctrl"
<duobix> nothing.
<TJ-> OK, pinctrl_baytrail is built-in to the kernel image
<TJ-> I'm working up the kernel bug stack trace from line 452 to line 446 looking at what each function does/expects
<TJ-> from http://paste.ubuntu.com/15501841/
<duobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15502217/
<duobix> here you go, from 4.5
<TJ-> what *may* be promising here is that the stack trace seems to indicate the failure is due to the code in the ACPI DSDT of the tablet, and Linux has a mechanism for loading a replacement DSDT (which means potential you can dissasemble the current DSDT, identify and fix the bug, and use the fixed version)
<duobix> Mhm, so, where do I begin?
<duobix> Ok, I'm reading https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DSDT#Find_a_fixed_DSDT
<TJ-> here's what to do to gather what we need:
<TJ-> duobix: "mkdir /tmp/acpi && pushd /tmp/acpi" then "sudo acpidump -b" (dumps the binary tables into the directory) then to dissasemble the DSDT do "iasl -d dsdt.dat" and you can send me the disassembly with "pastebinit dsdt.dsl"
<duobix> k, gimme a sec, gotta ssh into that tablet
<TJ-> OK. here's a link to some intense ACPI analyse work I did back in 2007. http://tjworld.net/snc/sourcecode.html    and  http://tjworld.net/snc/ for the overview of that actual project
<duobix> I don't have acpidump, hmm
<TJ-> "sudo apt-get install acpica-tools"
<duobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15502634/
<TJ-> right... give me a few minutes to read it
<duobix> K chill, I gotta ready your acpi analyse work xD
<TJ-> as an aside, if you search your dsdt.dsl for "Windows 2013" you'll see the method that tries to match the OS name and the fact it sets a different value to OSYS depending. You'll also notice the later versions of Windows set higher values, indicating more functions provided. You'll also notice at the start of the method the lowest value is set as a default "OSYS = 0x07D0" which is what happens when the OS
<TJ-> is Linux.
<TJ-> If you search for OSYS in the rest of the file you'll see conditional code that only does some functions if that value is greater than that default value, indicating functionality that is not enabled with lower values of OSYS
<TJ-> "OperationRegion (GPOP" will get you to the GPIO definitions
<duobix> yeah I see
<duobix> ho wow, that's a lot of gpio.
<TJ-> if you do this you can get a feel, overview, of all the devices represented and by the indents their parent>child relationships. "grep 'Device (' dsdt.dsl "
<duobix> yes, I see this kind-of tree structure
<TJ-> that shows the Device (SDHB) has the WLAN controllers under it
<duobix> :D
<TJ-> so, SDIO controller B has WLAN, WLA2 and RTLW under it. ASCII text there shows it has a RTL8723
<duobix> Realtek Wireless,
<duobix> it's commented as RTLW somewhere?
<TJ-> and right now we need GPIO to work to gain access to the SDIO
<TJ-> where Device (SDHB ...) method is, in its first few lines it has "Name (_DEP, Package (0x02)  // _DEP: Dependencies" within which "PEPD" and "GPO2" so we need GPO2 working
<TJ-> duobix: yes, the RTL8723 device name is used in the ACPI and there's comments alongside for that "Device (RTLW ..."
<TJ-> for "Device (GPO2)" "Method (_CRS ...)" shows the resources required for it. I'm going to compare that against the kernel's dmesg
<TJ-> duobix: can you archive up all those ACPI .dat files and put the archive where I can download it? I need to grab info out of some of the other tables
<duobix> I will asap, give me a second
<TJ-> Thanks
<TJ-> i notice in the kernel's dmesg "byt_gpio INT33FC:00: pin 100 forcibly re-configured as GPIO" - INT33FC is the GPO0 "ValleyView General Purpose Input/Output (GPIO) controller"
<duobix> rockgovsky.com/acpi.tar.gz
<TJ-> thanks.
<TJ-> it looks like some the IO/memory address ranges required by these devices aren't declared by the firmware earlier; there should be entries in the BIOS-e820 table (reported at beginning of dmesg) covering them
<duobix> So the device isn't telling what's where.
<duobix> A lot of things about this tablet seem familiar, the partitions did sound like some kind of an android device
<TJ-> the stack trace tells me the ACPI code in the DSDT is being executed by the kernel (the kernel interprets and runs the byte-code in the DSDT, rather like a java Virtual machine)
<TJ-> and it seems the acpi makes calls to initialise the GPIO controller with incorrect/incomplete data/addresses or whatever, so it causes a time-out and that bug
<TJ-> you mean the mmcblk0 ?
<duobix> yeah, and all the rest, It sounds very much like an android device to me
<TJ-> that's just because its using a multi media block device controller (MMC) and that's the standard naming convention for such devices
<TJ-> remember that android *is* Linux so devices will be identical in that respect
<duobix> From what I remember another tablet I got was a bit different in that matter, but I gotta check it out later
<duobix> Dell Venue 8 Pro
<duobix> So, If the ACPI code got reduced of unnecessary stuff that might trigger that timeout, then I might have some luck, am I right?
<TJ-> no, it's all needed.
<TJ-> I *think* the root of the problem is line 269 "[    0.248878] \_SB_.PCI0 (33DB4D5B-1FF7-401C-9657-7441C03DD766): _OSC invalid UUID"
<TJ-> according to dsdt.dsl line 1488 where that is defined as GUID and then used in the Method _OSC
<TJ-> the dmesg shows the arguments are 1, 0x1e, 0 which will be ARG1, ARG2, ARG3 in _OSC
<TJ-> sorry, that's not right. The method takes 4 arguments: Method (_OSC, 4, ...)
<TJ-> so ARG0..ARG3 of which only ARG0 ARG1 and ARG3 are used in _OSC
<TJ-> I'm trying to figure out what the kernel reports the invalid UUID
<duobix> that's strange that they didn't use one argument that told *something* about system capabilities
<TJ-> right. when an ACPI method is executed that message is printed when the return code is OSC_INVALID_UUID_ERROR which is 4
<TJ-> which is bit 2 in the result code
<TJ-> which looks supiciously like "CDW1 |= 0x04" in the Else clause of the _OSC method
<TJ-> so, the "If (((Arg0 == GUID) && NEXP))" fails. We can be pretty sure that ARG0 was the GUID since linux reports that UUID, so that leaves the && NEXP test. which means that NEXP must be evaluated to TRUE, no-zero. So now to trace back and find out where and how that is set
<TJ-> OK, and NEXP stands for "Native PCI Express"
<TJ-> there's memory reserved for it earlier in the DSDT but nothing in the DSDT that gives it a value, so that suggests it defaults to 0 and something else would usually set it.
<duobix> That sounds like a random ecounter.
<TJ-> Right, I think I understand now. _OSC will do native PCI express bus management in firmware when NEXP != 0, otherwise the OS is expected to do that
<TJ-> so _OSC correctly bails out since NEXP==0 but it reports an error code that says UUID was wrong, when the If test actually has 2 things that can be wrong. In this case the UUID is fine, but NEXP is the test that failed. So, in summary, we can ignore that and move on
<TJ-> right, so that's back to the stack trace at line 427 of the 4.5.0 dmesg.
<TJ-> so lets see if we can enable some ACPI debug messages to get some idea of what is going on at that point. if we can pinpoint which ACPI instruction is failing that should help
<TJ-> duobix: can you check if debugging is enabled: "grep ACPI.*DEBUG /boot/config-$(uname -r)"
<duobix> Well
<duobix> CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS=m adn CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI_DEBUGFACILITIES=y
<duobix> *and
<duobix> those are enabled, rest is commented with #, i guess?
<TJ-> yes, that doesn't help, grr
<duobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15503453/
<TJ-> I'll build you a kernel with it enabled. hang on. Can you "pastebinit /boot/config-$(uname -r)"
<duobix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15503489/
<duobix> So with this kernel we'll know what is wrong?
<TJ-> it'll allow us to enable acpi debugging of various kinds, which should allow us to understand what data is being processed when it fails
<TJ-> this'll give you an overview: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/tree/Documentation/acpi/debug.txt
<TJ-> acpi_debug= can be set on the kernel's command-line to enable various parts
<sabgenton> ** (appstreamcli:3037): CRITICAL **: Error while moving old database out of the way.   is the message I get when running apt-get update on live session
<sabgenton> don't know if this is because of read only issues or what (I booted with toram) Is there any way to get apt-get to write somewhere else?
<Oderus> anyone know the file location for the splash screen that appears after login in kubuntu xenial? looking to theme it myself, but need file location
<Oderus> In settings > appearance there is an option for splash screen but i don't know the name of the program that causes it to appear (whatever ksplash replacement is?) and no idea where the files are :)
<duobix> ok, gotta go afk for a while
<sabgenton> http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2016-03/msg19319.html
<sabgenton> ok  looks like a xenial beta 2 issue
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-26
<a40ntistos> How I can update to the last beta version in 16.04 if i'm in the previous?
<TJ-> a40ntistos: if you have a running 16.04 and keep the packages up-to-date you have the latest
<TJ-> a40ntistos: 'beta' releases refer to ISO image for fresh installs; they contain all the up-to-date packages in the Ubuntu archive
<k1l> a40ntistos: just run the updates.
<a40ntistos> from software updater?
<TJ-> a40ntistos: correct
<a40ntistos> or from terminal?
<a40ntistos> Ok
<TJ-> a40ntistos: the same thing, one has a GUI :)
<a40ntistos> Maybe I have to do it through terminal
<k1l> software updater is just another GUI for the dpkg and apt on cli
<a40ntistos> because from updater i get the messager
<a40ntistos> Failed to download repository information
<k1l> a40ntistos: in terminal run "sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade"
<TJ-> a40ntistos: sounds like you have a bad repository added to the system, or it is not reachable right now
<a40ntistos> I didn't add anything
<a40ntistos> actually I found what was wrong
<a40ntistos> In the first tab of software updater it wasn't choosed the Main server
<Oderus> anyone know the file location for the splash screen that appears after login in kubuntu xenial? looking to theme it myself, but need file location
<TJ-> Oderus: possibly something from the package kde-base-artwork
<Oderus> TJ-:  Thank you i will look :)
<TJ-> Oderus: try "dpkg -S splash"
<Oderus> TJ-: Trying
<sabgenton> beta 2 has signing issue when tring to apt-get update (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1561472)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1561472 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xenial Beta 2: Installation fails due to insufficiently signed repository" [Undecided,New]
<Oderus> TJ-: A lot of output! Hopefully i can locate it with this, thank you :)
<sabgenton> how do I get round this?
<sabgenton> I'm about to try updating apt-get  anything else?
<a40ntistos> i did the update from system updater but i'm not sure if i get the final beta changes that was released today?
<a40ntistos> any idea how to check if i have it or not? uname -a will work for that?
<jtaylor> a40ntistos: you have it
<jtaylor> beta is just a date, there aren't any specific changes attached
<jtaylor> except for somewhat better tested installers
<a40ntistos> I was reading that article: http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-kylin-16-04-lts-beta-2-ships-with-bottom-unity-launcher-by-default-502155.shtml?utm_content=buffere58ad&utm_medium=social&utm_source=plus.google.com&utm_campaign=buffer
<a40ntistos> and i thought they are some changes as well
<jtaylor> ui configuration is typically not updated
<jtaylor> launcher at bottom oO weird why would you want that?
<k1l> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Oderus> TJ-: incase anyone happens to ask, the location is: /usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/org.kde.breeze.desktop/contents/splash/images/
<Oderus> TJ-: and thanks for your help
<penguin42> hmm I should try 16.04 kubuntu again - my KDE is very broken on this 16.04 laptop for the last 2 weeks
<SCHAAP137> the sole reason for still being 15.10 here, is pipelight
<SCHAAP137> i watch TV on my computer
<pfoo> mh, as anyone noticed that lxc* are installed by default with 16.04beta2 server iso ?
<SCHAAP137> have not noticed that, no
<Mneuro> On 16.04 when I open steam I get an error message that steam is out of date.  Is there a fix for this?
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: upgrade or fresh install?
<Mneuro> fresh install
<Mneuro> the window says "Your steam package is out of date."
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: how did you install steam?
<Mneuro> downloaded from the steampowered website
<lotuspsychje> !steam | Mneuro try this way
<ubottu> Mneuro try this way: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: there is also #gamingonlinux and #ubuntu-steam if you like, those guys know alot about it
<Mneuro> lotuspsychje, sorry I rebooted
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: been looking around and more users have this issue
<lotuspsychje> Mneuro: i suggest you file a bug
<Mneuro> it's not the end of the world, I think steam is working fine otherwise
<lotuspsychje> !bug | Mneuro
<ubottu> Mneuro: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jiohdi> I have a bluetooth capable computer... it detects my bluetooth headset just fine, says connected... but it does not show up in the list of options when you bring up sound output... the only thing in the list is a prior bluetooth headset that never worked and refuses to leave... help?
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: did you try blueman?
<jiohdi> is that already onboard or do I have to apt-get it?
<lotuspsychje> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1635 kB, installed size 4830 kB
<lotuspsychje> apt-get please :p
<jiohdi> actually it says already have it, how do I activate it?
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: start from terminal or icon
<jiohdi> never mind, its what I have been using already, it shows the device and that its connected
<jiohdi> it makes the connection noises in the headset but thats about it
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: 16.04 fresh install or upgrade?
<jiohdi> I had a different headset an H600 and it never worked so I unpaired, untrusted and removed it... it still shows up in the list of sound options but the new headset does not
<jiohdi> fresh install of beta 1 with current updates
<jiohdi> how do I permanently remove the other headset and get pulse audio or whatever is current to recognize the new one?
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: normally should detect by default
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: maybe try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and connect your headset, see what errors you might get
<jiohdi> I get this http://pastebin.com/Ptf795jL
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<jiohdi> c++
<lotuspsychje> hmm dont see any errors there
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: tried a reboot?
<jiohdi> everything says its working
<jiohdi> btw the bluetooth worked just fine under 15.10
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: try a reboot mate, if it doesnt work i would file a new bug
<lotuspsychje> !bug | jiohdi
<ubottu> jiohdi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: attach all relevant logs with it and explain the full story
<jiohdi> will try rebooting... going dark
<duobix> Anyone out there? :D
<lotuspsychje> duobix: yes
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: any luck?
<jiohdi> lotuspsychje, no change after reboot... there must be a file I can change to remove the old headset, no?
<duobix> TJ- here?
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: i dont think so, ubuntu should recognize new hardware by default
<lotuspsychje> duobix: TJ- is sleeping
<jiohdi> it does but its not removing the old one and adding the new one to its list which must be some sort of file
<duobix> lotuspsychje, thx
<jiohdi> when you pull up the sound gui, it must be gathering info from a list somewhere, no?
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: not sure it works that way
<jiohdi> its not pulling the old name out of current available devices so its on some list
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: i think new devices would just add, or overwrite it
<lotuspsychje> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jiohdi> they should but apparently they aren't so something must be stuck
<lotuspsychje> jiohdi: i would go for a bug mate
<jiohdi> pages' a bit ancient ubuntu 11.04
<spreco> hi
<duobi> hi there!
<spreco> :)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<spreco> good morning
<lordievader> Hey spreco
<spreco> hey stiflers_brother - it's worth an upgrade imho :)
<lotuspsychje> spreco: not upgrade, clean install
<stiflers_brother> spreco: I'm reading reviews and not sure of the major benefits. I'll probably install in a VM first
<stiflers_brother> lotuspsychje: Is that 14.04 upgrade bug still present?
<ikonia> what bug ?
<spreco> 14.04 upgrade bug is still there afaik, at least it's not recommended to go from 14.04 to 16.04
<ikonia> what bug ?
<spreco> i did a clean install yesterday, i think it's fine to go, just my opinion
<stiflers_brother> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1555237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1555237 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Upgrade from 14.04.4→ 16.04 dies midway taking out the session." [Critical,In progress]
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-final-beta-is-now-available-for-download-502151.shtml
<flocculant> stiflers_brother: yes it is
<stiflers_brother> flocculant: Clean install it is
<spreco> ikonia - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1545709
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1545709 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Failed to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04" [Critical,Confirmed]
<ikonia> interesting
<flocculant> that last should be a dupe - and is now :)
 * lordievader wonders if it would lock up if X was killed before the upgrade
<flocculant> lordievader: not sure - but when it hangs - hard reboot and dpkg --configure -alloftheworld and it works :p
<lordievader> Not really a nice upgrade procedure...
<flocculant> nope
<flocculant> obviously broken :)
<flocculant> you can upgrade with the iso - at least in the few tests I've run
<lotuspsychje> until final, should not upgrade
<lotuspsychje> even do-release-upgrade -d from 15.10 got me a messed up system
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: right
<flocculant> update-manager worked here from 15.10
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: you have the right kernels on 16.04 now?
<flocculant> 4.4.0-16-generic here
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.15.16 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<flocculant> I tend to grab the -proposed one when it's there
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lordievader> Is 4.4 an lts kernel?
<flocculant> no idea
<spreco> i broke my system, tried with update manager, i guess it was the nvidia driver thing orsmthn ^^
<lordievader> Ah it is "Linus Torvalds yesterday released the Linux 4.4 kernel. This is a long-term support (LTS) release"
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: http://www.mobipicker.com/ubuntu-16-04-lts-final-beta-based-on-linux-kernel-4-4-6-lts-to-be-released/
<lordievader> Yeah, much better than having a kernel which is only supported by Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> how you guys like my xenial desk: http://lotuspsychje.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-16-04-64bit-Development-branch-598369242
<duobi> @lotuspsychje, nice desk, but I'd rather use terminology
<duobi> but it's just my preference ;)
<lotuspsychje> duobi: whats terminalogy
<lotuspsychje> ah enlightment
<Headzup> Hi, how can I add my Windows Bootloader to my grub?
<alkisg> Headzup: normally you only need to run sudo update-grub
<Headzup> @alkisg, ok thx I try it.
<alkisg> If you don't see it in the command output, there's something going wrong
<Headzup> nice, in the ouput i saw my windows 10 loader. thx
<Headzup> reboot
<mallard> What package do I need to play FLAC files through Rhythmbox? I have gstreamer1.0-plugins-{bad,ugly} installed.
<mallard> Whoops, looks like I just needed FLAC.
<markit> hi, 16.04 beta2 has iso and ".img" files, what is the difference?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: all good on mate, or back to unity?
<MonkeyDust> i'm happy with mate
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: cool
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | yeganer
<ubottu> yeganer: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: lightweight are lubuntu and xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> installed lxc/lxd, it's completely different from previous lxc
<lotuspsychje> oh really?
<MonkeyDust> still getting used to it... found a way to come here via a lxc container
<lotuspsychje> cool
<yeganer> lotuspsychje: thanks, I know xubuntu and lubuntu are the two lightweight ones but I'm not sure which one would suite me better. I red that lubuntu is aimed more towards older models. I have a new T450s
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: depends on the machine really, most lightweight is lubuntu in most cases
<MonkeyDust> yeganer  mate is also light and swift
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: but one time i had xubuntu working better then lubuntu on a machine
<yeganer> how much hassle would it be to set up a tiling window manager in both cases? I'm currently planning on using awesome-wm.
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: tiling managers of your choice: i3, awesome,...
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: that can fit perfectly lubuntu 16.04 + awesome example
<lotuspsychje> i3 has also a large community/chat
<yeganer> lotuspsychje: I'm currently using awesome but I haven't configured anything yet.
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: there's a small #awesome channel to help if you like
<yeganer> I only red the tutorial on how to integrate awesome into gnome/unity but running awesome alone without gnome integration seems better to me.
<yeganer> If I understand it correctly, then it doesn't matter which frontend I'm using (Xfce vs LXDE), so where can I look at the other differences between lubuntu and xubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: sure
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: visit their websites, and read the features
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: if you choose a base ubuntu flavor, you can go all sides you want, i3,awesome,enlightment,other flavor desktops,..options are endless
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: just keep in mind that 16.04 is still in development right
<yeganer> lotuspsychje: I messed up my current ubuntu 15.10 so I'll stick with the beta for now :)
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: sure have fun
<yeganer> I hope kernel 4.4 fixes most of my issues
<lotuspsychje> yeganer: if not, fill a bug :p
<yeganer> well, the bugs are all reported, but nobody know how to fix them. Some report they are fixed in 4.3 but I'll see after I install
<yeganer> didn't expect the torrents to be that active 1 day after beta release...
<BluesKaj> yeganer, if it's any consolation my 15.10 install totally mucked up after a kernel upgrade, so i dumped it, but I've been runnning 16.04 along side it for almost 4 mos
<yeganer> BluesKaj: The same happened for me.
<yeganer> upgraded to 4.2-30 and freeze @login screen. reverted to 4.2-27 everything was fine for ~4 weeks, then `apt-get upgrade` killed it.
<yeganer> debugging showed some default parameter for my graphic driver changed which crashed it
<BluesKaj> yeganer, yup graphics was the culprit here too, just an entry level nvidia 8400gs , but it works great on Xenial
<yeganer> BluesKaj: I'm using my internal HD5500
<BluesKaj> yeganer, intel onboards usually doen't have a problem with kernel modules. My laptop didn't have one , but it's a 4000
<BluesKaj> but Installed 16.04 on it as well to avoid any problems
<yeganer> BluesKaj: well, some default parameter changed which caused i915 to crash. Don't ask my what happened there...
<madivad> irc noob here... at boot getting a screen with /dev/sdb1: clean, 96xxx/765xxxx, 918xxx/305xxxxx blocks
<madivad> I reinstalled several times before I realised that I could go to another tty
<lotuspsychje> madivad: harddisk dying?
<madivad> being new to beta testing (16.04) didn't know what it was
<madivad> I didn't think so
<lotuspsychje> madivad: can you pastebin this to us?
<madivad> I think what got me more than anything was the fact the screen in that condition is unresponsive, is it the fact that I'm a noob and should realise I'm on (is it stderr or just) tty7?
<madivad> What would you like pastebin'd?
<lotuspsychje> madivad: the errors where its stuck
<lotuspsychje> madivad: normal behaviour of ubuntu setup, would continue flawlessly
<madivad> it's on boot, it's not really an error.
<madivad> (also server version not desktop)
<madivad> first boot
<lotuspsychje> madivad: ah, perhaps pastebin of /var/log/syslog then
<madivad> I have a new SSD I can install it on, can go thru the process again (it's not like I haven't done it a few times already lol)
<lotuspsychje> madivad: also keep in mind that 16.04 is still in development, and not ready for server production right
<madivad> yeah, it's really just me playing with different things on a home server setup (it'll be replacing an existing server down the track)
<lotuspsychje> madivad: so at wich point your install getting stuck exactly?
<madivad> it's not getting stuck at all (I thought it was since during boot it jumps to tty7 and displays that message. no indication that it's there at all.). Install went ok. and this is first boot after install (every install) and every reboot
<lotuspsychje> ok
<madivad> AFAICT all is good.. it's 16.04 server installed as maas
<lotuspsychje> madivad: could ask the #ubuntu-server guys if they know that clean blocks error
<madivad> ok, will do... How can I test the disk if it is failing? ie from command line?
<madivad> it's a SAS drive it it makes any difference
<lotuspsychje> madivad: not sure on sas sorry, better talk to the server guys about that one
<madivad> NP thanks anyways. cheers
<lotuspsychje> madivad: hdparm for regular drives
<madivad> lotuspsychje: thanks. it's a second hand server I just bought (a few weeks ago). I'll do a reinstall with stable (and gui) and run tests on the drives.
<madivad> thanks
<lotuspsychje> madivad: cheers mate
<madivad> lotuspsychje: ie reinstall on the new SSD :)
<lotuspsychje> !info bonnie++
<ubottu> bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive benchmark suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1.97.1 (xenial), package size 64 kB, installed size 188 kB
<lotuspsychje> madivad: also handy ^^
<madivad> lotuspsychje: (sorry still learning this irc thing lol): is it something I should have known to flick back to tty1 to log in and continue? I feel like a message at the top would have saved much angst last night :P
<lotuspsychje> madivad: what you mean?
<madivad> lotuspsychje: well computer boots to a screen that has nothing on it but that "clean/files/blocks" message. and it appears frozen/locked. nothing before it, nothing after. no keyboard response. Hence I reinstalled. I didn't initiall;y think to try another tty
<madivad> a message saying it is not the main screen would have been helpful
<lotuspsychje> ah
<lotuspsychje> madivad: not sure mate, havent tested server for ages :p
<madivad> (i reinstalled via different keys and even versions quite a few times before I realised---I thought it was a bad key lol)
<madivad> lotuspsychje: bonnie++ installed, reading man page. looks good. thx. and thanks for your time :)
<lotuspsychje> madivad: np, i hope you fix your install
<madivad> lotuspsychje: will do, but i'll run this overnight first... after midnight here and the mrs will get the poos if I start another install lol
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> madivad: better go work on her server now :p
<touil> Hello. Is it possible to have in Xenial Xerus the same "old fashioned" scrollbar as were in unity 12.04 (when overlay scrollbar was disabled).
<touil> I mean, I don't really like the new gnomish scrollbar and I would like to revert to old ones.
<MonkeyDust> touil  gsettings set com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode normal
<touil> Does not work for me MonkeyDust.
<touil> I still have tiny scrollbars that get a little larger when hoovering the mouse above them. I would like the really old ones.
<markit> hi, 16.04 beta2 has iso and ".img" files, what is the difference?
<MonkeyDust> markit  i guess iso is the live installer and img is a ready-as-is
<MonkeyDust> does that even make sense?
<madivad> lotuspsychje: still here?
<lotuspsychje> madivad: yes
<madivad> just did a complete fresh install, on a brand new SSD
<madivad>  /dev/sda1: recovering journal
<madivad>  /dev/sda1 clean, xx/xxxx files, xxx/xxxxx blocks
<lotuspsychje> madivad: but it does boot to your installed server?
<madivad> yeah... so in your opinion, anything to worry about?
<madivad> (just looking thru dmesg now)
<lotuspsychje> madivad: well im not sure whats normal behaviour on server, you should ask the #ubuntu-server guys
<madivad> yeah, ok, going over now... thanks :thumbs:
<lotuspsychje> :p
<delikt> hi guys im one of the unlucky ppl they use Ubuntu (16.04/4.5.0-040500-generic 64bit) with an Amd R9 380 with a Tonga Chip. Can anyone help me to get the option Powerplay on (Standard off for this Card). I found out what to do here: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMDGPU-PP-4.5-Steps? but i dont know how to get to this options
<MonkeyDust> delikt  16.04 is not stable and already you're using a kernel that's not standard
<delikt> hmm ok... i try it out to get my card working :) im sad of waiting...
<MonkeyDust> delikt  did it work with 4.4?
<delikt> didnt try it cause of lack of knowledge... i dont know how i can enable it
<delikt> where i can edit the kernel options? never get so deep
<MonkeyDust> delikt  16.04 comes with 4.4
<delikt> yeah i know... but this workaround i found was with the 4.5 ... so i updatedet it...
<delikt> what is wrong with the 4.5?
<MonkeyDust> delikt  did you try the workaround with 4.4, first?
<delikt> dude i anwered you already
<lotuspsychje> delikt: cool down
<MonkeyDust> delikt  what i'm saying is, you're using a non standard kernel on an unstable release
<delikt> right... but that wasnt the question^^
<lotuspsychje> delikt: testing development branch is meant to help the community finding right bugs
<delikt> i have a bug.. my graficcard dont work :D
<lotuspsychje> delikt: why dont you file a bug against the default kernel?
<delikt> guys why is the kernel a problem i dont get you :)
<lotuspsychje> delikt: you tell us why did you get a higher kernel in the first place?
<delikt> cause this article: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=AMDGPU-PP-4.5-Steps?
<delikt> didnt find something for 4.4
<lotuspsychje> delikt: so if things arent working as expected on 4.4, file a new bug on amdgpu
<lotuspsychje> delikt: how else can the devs know otherwise whats going on?
<lotuspsychje> delikt: after you file a bug, experiment how you like
<delikt> i cant test it if it work..l. cause i dont know how to enable it
<lotuspsychje> delikt: then add this to the bug
<delikt> and that was my question how can i enable the powerplay option... if it didnt work... i can report it
<delikt> no it isnt a bug... its standard not enabled for this cards
<delikt> dont know why
<lotuspsychje> !bug | delikt
<ubottu> delikt: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> delikt: explain you tested several kernels to the story
<delikt> its ok i boot windows maybe the "bug" get fixed in some years
<lotuspsychje> delikt: bugs really matter to the community, and get solved you know
<MonkeyDust> especially if a release is still in development
<delikt> i already see no bug... i have a pre-version of ubuntu with an not standard kernel and the new (work-in-progress) amd Driver... cause the older Ubuntu versions and kernels with the fglrx driver didnt work aswell... and the new amdgpu should get it finaly.. i can test it... if it didnt work i can report something... but the community write around to neverlands before they tell me how i can enable this 3D boosting option
<lotuspsychje> its important users report bugs 'before' final release, so we all get cleaner Os in april
<MonkeyDust> so it's a good thing you reported it here
<delikt> yeah so how can enable this option?
<lotuspsychje> delikt: thats the whol point, if you cant enable by default: bug
<delikt> you mean my knowledge about the the system?
<lotuspsychje> delikt: no, i mean if on kernel 4.4 default you cant enable
<MonkeyDust> i guess we're not talking about the same thing ... delikt wants to know *how* to enable, instead of *can* it be enabled at all
<delikt> yes...
<lotuspsychje> delikt: hardware should automatic get recognized, automatic driver loaded, and all card functions work
<delikt> in a wonderful world :)
<delikt> not with an amdcard with Tonga Chip
<lotuspsychje> not yet, bacuse not all users file a bug :p
<delikt> in all articels i read about the driver and card... they say its standard not enabled but i can it enable... but they didnt say how step by step
<delikt> the reason why it isnt enabled i didnt know
<lotuspsychje> delikt: file a bug, see how devs will follow up
<delikt> k..
<lotuspsychje> delikt: next user with a powerplay card comes here, might get a big help out of this
<MonkeyDust> *phew*
<lotuspsychje> :p
<delikt> i will report it... and look what comes back... already i didnt report something since i use Linux... maybe i will be surprised
<lotuspsychje> im reading stuff about amdgpu.powerplay=1
<lotuspsychje> brb
<delikt> hmm
<MonkeyDust> delikt  that's exactly the idea of a community, open source etc
<MonkeyDust> you can contribute
<MonkeyDust> now back to my vacuum cleaner
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i want to break freeeee
<Asad2005> during installation i have a message regarding bios compatibility mode, if i continue with UEFI will i be able to boot windows 7 which is on another part?
<lotuspsychje> Asad2005: your on 16.04?
<MonkeyDust> uefi with w7 ?
<Asad2005> lotuspsychje: I am installing the latest beta
<Asad2005> and i have win7 already but seems using bios comp mode as reported by installer
<lotuspsychje> Asad2005: what was the default Os that came by your pc?
<Asad2005> its a laptop with ubuntu 12.04 and win 7 dual boot, i am installing 16.04 over 12.04 partition
<MoonBurst> I went ahead and removed ubuntu, because it was stressing me out. I figure I'm better off waiting a few more days and trying 16.04
<duobix> What will those few days give you?
<MoonBurst> Time to destress and hopefully some new options that I can figure out a bit easier
<MoonBurst> A decent part of the problem I was having is going to sound kind of dumb I think.
<MoonBurst> I couldn't figure out how to make Ubuntu write to my slave drive
<MoonBurst> And since I split my partition on my SSD, I only had like 50gigs or so to work with.
<MoonBurst> Putting double my ram worth into a swap space ate up a good chunk pretty fast
<ChibaPet> Double your RAM for swap isn't a strict rule any more.
<MoonBurst> I thought the rules said matching ram or double
<MoonBurst> and... I don't exactly know what a swap space does... I just know that my VM demanded that I have it
<ChibaPet> Matching is necessary if you hibernate.
<ChibaPet> If you don't hibernate, it really depends on the load you run.
<MoonBurst> I really don't. It's a desktop
<ChibaPet> How much RAM have you got?
<MoonBurst> 12gigs
<ChibaPet> If I were you I'd be more than content with four gigs of swap.
<MoonBurst> that seems like not much from what I was told to use via youtube
<MoonBurst> then again, might have been outdated.
<ChibaPet> I've got sixteen gigs of RAM on my desktop right now and eight gigs of swap which I haven't touched at all.
<MoonBurst> I rarely ever if at all hit full useage of my ram.
<MoonBurst> Most users never use more than 8 gigs for anything at all
<MoonBurst> Like, unless you're opening  whole seasons of binge watching shows and preloading them or something
<ChibaPet> Or running a Java app.
<MoonBurst> I suppose you could be running an MMO with a memory leak
<ChibaPet> Warcraft crashes under its own weight well before eight gigs.
<MoonBurst> Actually... my ram usage does look way too high right now...
<MoonBurst> It shows I'm at 90%, but that can't be right...
<ChibaPet> Probably filesystem cache. Unused RAM is wasted RAM.
<jtaylor> what shows that?
<ChibaPet> top, for one
<MoonBurst> task manager
<MoonBurst> It might be because my windows has the pagefile disabled
<ChibaPet> Windows?
<MoonBurst> Yeah, I'm taking a break from ubuntu, because it was stressing me out
<ChibaPet> Pagefiles are not common or often recommended in Unix.
<ChibaPet> ah
<ChibaPet> Don't use prerelease software.
<ChibaPet> Guaranteed broken.
<MoonBurst> I was trying to work with 14.04, but because I couldn't get things to write onto my slave drive, I kept running out of memory.
<MoonBurst> That and I was being stupid and kept sudo installing things.
<MoonBurst> So I figured, screw it. Flip the table. I'll try this again once 16.04 comes out
<ChibaPet> This notion of a slave drive is curious.
<MoonBurst> I have an SSD for my OS, and a 2tb for my not OS
<ChibaPet> How you divide them up is up to you.
<ChibaPet> I'm guessing you wanted your spinning rust disk to be mounted on /home but didn't...?
<MoonBurst> SSDs have higher read/write. So it makes sense to use that for the OS.
<MoonBurst> But I want programs to mostly run from my high compacity storage
<ChibaPet> Once programs are loaded you're mostly reading and writing data.
<ChibaPet> I'd have the speed there
<MoonBurst> my SSD only really has 128 gigs of space. Split that in half for two partitions for different OSs
<MoonBurst> And since I'm new to linux and want to play my games... I can't just drop Windows just yet
<ChibaPet> What games can't you play on Linux?
<MoonBurst> Some simply refuse to work on Linux.
<ChibaPet> 20G should be more than enough for a system partition for Ubuntu.
<ChibaPet> MoonBurst: Examples?
<MoonBurst> Maplestory. It won't run because of the anti hack methods
<MoonBurst> HackShield and BlackCipher are essentially system level drivers
<ChibaPet> Unpleasant.
<MoonBurst> Like, maybe I could run it in a VM, but then I kept running out of space trying to get it to install, because I couldn't figure out how to make it read/write to my slave drive
<ChibaPet> Perhaps Windows is the best answer then.
<MoonBurst> I figure for now I'll keep the windows side and see if I can work something out once 16.04 comes out
<ChibaPet> Partitioning won't change between now and then,.
<MoonBurst> Plus being new to unix based computing like Linux, I want to have a windows partition for if I break something and can't fix it
<MoonBurst> But I'd need to reinstall anyway, since I kept sudo installing because all the google searches were telling me those were the commands
<MoonBurst> I basically messed things up
<ChibaPet> The forums are a cesspit. You really want to subscribe to mailing lists for questions.
<MoonBurst> Noted.
<MoonBurst> Still, I think that knowing I'm Linux stupid is the first step to becoming not Linux stupid.
<ChibaPet> Or IRC, although you're as likely to get wildly incorrect answers here too, from self-described experts. It's an unfortunate big picture.
<ChibaPet> admin.com - the Unix Systems Administration Handbook - is an excellent resource
<MoonBurst> the massive amount of distros is likely part of the problem
<MoonBurst> My reasoning is that when you have 130 or so distros, there's bound to be a mixup between them, right?
<ChibaPet> They all use the same parts.
<ChibaPet> Although, that said, there's an influx of tools from new folks who don't understand the value of tradition and simplicity, so there are some growing rifts I guess.
<ChibaPet> The buggy abomination known as systemd is the best example.
<MoonBurst> I just did a search for systemd and found a graph that shows problems on the rise
<MonkeyDust> MoonBurst  and it's 300 active distro's
<MoonBurst> I figure since ubuntu is suppose to be beginner friendly and has huge backing, it's where I should start
<MonkeyDust> MoonBurst  correct
<ChibaPet> MoonBurst: I agree with that.
<MoonBurst> having a large userbase means it's likely to be good to have earned the base, and have decent support from the base
<MonkeyDust> also true
<ChibaPet> Well. The first one anyway. :P
<MonkeyDust> just don't listen to ChibaPet
<MonkeyDust> (joke)
<MoonBurst> and hopefully have decent support from the base*
<ChibaPet> On the plus side, there is a vigorous effort to improve the docs, so things might be improving pretty soon.
<ChibaPet> And the software itself is definitely worth using.
<ChibaPet> There's also decent vendor support. The sheer headcount with Ubuntu makes it worth being your first target if you're going to ship something for Linux.
<MonkeyDust> MoonBurst  there's also this  http://insights.ubuntu.com/category/case-studies?topic=desktop
<ChibaPet> Oh, that's neat.
<MoonBurst> Make a software update to waterproof my system. Then I'll be impressed.
<MoonBurst> who was it that teased that? 4chan? or was it an apple april first thing?
<MonkeyDust> and this   http://malaysiandigest.com/technology/482848-linux-is-everywhere-we-show-you-exactly-where.html
<MoPac> Hello -- I was looking at the package readout for an in-place upgrade to 16.04. A couple of the "removes" concerned me, and I wanted to check that it wasn't a problem.  xorg-xserver-input-mouse was one.
<MoonBurst> and apparently, the penguin isn't very large in population in the snowy areas
<MonkeyDust> aww, Putin is in that list too
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  yes, some programs are no longer used in 16.04
<MoPac> cool. Also, all of python3.4 seems to be going, and (I assume as a result?) qgis and python-qgis are removed
<MoPac> ...and kvirc (though I assume I can easily just compile that)
<MoPac> I don't know if there's some easy way to check if I will be able to re-enable the repo / re-install a third-party program like qgis that's been uninstalled?
<MoPac> (or do I need to actually try installing it in a live 16.04 session or something...?)
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  in a terminal, paste this    ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<MoPac> MonkeyDust: done
<MonkeyDust> MoPac  it's misleading, i guess it's not what you need
<MoPac> There are of course a large number of packages -- including more or less the whole qgis set
<MonkeyDust> afterall
<MoPac> I think what I really have is more of a procedural question. I have the third-party repo for qgis working (qgis.org/debian), and there is a xenial version up. So would I be (relatively!) safe to assume that qgis is being removed by the upgrade because it's disabled the third-party source and therefore doesn't see that it can just upgrade to a qgis that's (presumably) built against python3.5?
<MoPac> if that makes sense...
<ChibaPet> MoPac: To be safe I'd remove the obsoleted package first, but maybe the upgrade tool will do the right thing. I'd still want to do it manually first.
<skjones> i'm sure i'm missing something simple, but the new software center in 16.04 (in live cd mode) seems to only show software already installed?  how does it show all software?
#ubuntu+1 2016-03-27
<bluefive> Hello.
<bluefive> Can I auto update to the latest stable when it's released
<bluefive> if I use beta 2 until then?
<squinty> bluefive,  you will be upgrade
<squinty> d to final release
<bluefive> Excellent.
<Guest8959> Hi, I'm trying to get the 16.04 Beta 2 installed on a Lenovo T460s.  I keep getting SQUASHFS errors's, and I'm unsure how to dig into more info as to what might be causing it.
<bluefive> So of course I shall want to use the beta 2 until then.
<bluefive> It's only a few weeks.
<bluefive> And since it's so close to the stable release it should upgrade even more soothly than 15.10.
<squinty> yes,  just do   sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade to keep current
<bluefive> Excellent.
<skjones> i'm sure i'm missing something simple, but the new software center in 16.04 (in live cd mode) seems to only show software already installed?  how does it show all software?
<bluefive> In an hour my system will be the latest beta available, 16.04 beta 2.
<bluefive> I'm imagine months and months of hard work above and beyond my current 15.10 install.
<bluefive> Should be good.
<squinty> skjones,  if you look at the top of the Software center you should see  ALL Installed Updates   select All
<bluefive> in 16.02
<bluefive> do you prefer unity or mate?
<bluefive> how do i auto upgrade my 15.10 to the 16.02 beta 2?
<bluefive> can i do it?
<squinty> bluefive,  sudo do-release-upgrade    double check the new release docs first though for any "got cha's"
<bluefive> it's upgrading now
<bluefive> should i close everything?
<squinty> bluefive,  that is for the final release and NOT the beta
<bluefive> I did sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<squinty> bluefive,  you actually need to wait for 16.04.1 though
<bluefive> now i've got 16.04 LTS installing.
<bluefive> when the stable is released i can just so sudo do-release-upgrade
<bluefive> and so this beta will be in use for just a few week.s
<bluefive> can't be that bad.
<squinty> hopefully ;-)
<bluefive> i guess the way to do it
<bluefive> is to first make a live boot of it
<bluefive> and try it out that way.
<bluefive> UNETBOOTIN or Startup Disk Creator?
<bluefive> Which does a better job?
<squinty> bluefive,  unetbootin has been pretty reliable here but I know that others views might vary.  try one, if no work try another or use dd
<bluefive> Had some errors with Linux Mint using Startup Disk.
<coldfusion571> 16.04 beta 2 should install in UEFI mode correct?
<bluefive> Absolutely.
<coldfusion571> secure boot on or off?
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<squinty> includes Secureboot info
<The_Seeker> I am unable to update Google Chrome's repo: W: gpgv:/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_Release.gpg: The repository is insufficiently signed by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 (weak digest)
<lotuspsychje> !chrome-repo | The_Seeker
<ubottu> The_Seeker: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<lotuspsychje> The_Seeker: also keep in mind, we suggest chromium-browser on ubuntu instead
<The_Seeker> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> np
<snadge> anyone here also just happen to coincidentally build cyanogenmod roms using xenial?
<karmlsong> Hi.
<karmlsong> I just had +1 installed
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: good morning
<karmlsong> and I couldn't find how to adjust the font sizes, the DPI
<karmlsong> I could even find Hex Chat.
<karmlsong> I tried to install Ubuntu Tweak but the software center didn't have it.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: ubuntu-tweak uses a ppa, that we not really recommend
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: unity-tweak-tool is official if you like
<karmlsong> How do you recommend I adjust DPI and font sizes in 16.04?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<karmlsong> And how come HexChat doesn't come with 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lotuspsychje> Kamilion: hexchat is optional
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat | karmlsong
<ubottu> karmlsong: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you?
<lotuspsychje> fine tnx lordievader, chilly sunday :p
<lotuspsychje> good morning trijntje
<karmlsong> But when I went to the software store for hexchat
<karmlsong> I could only find gnome chat.
<lordievader> Yeah, lots of showers.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: you mean gnome-software doesnt list hexchat?
<karmlsong> I mean the software store in Unity doesn't show hexchat, yes.
<trijntje> good morning lotuspsychje
<karmlsong> I am used to 15.10 Ubuntu MATE.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: are you on 16.04 right now?
<karmlsong> I just found Unity 16.04 frustrating. Did they remove things that are in Unity 15.10?
<karmlsong> Ubuntu MATE 15.10 right now. I ran 16.04 Unity as a live USB.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: #ubuntu for 15.10 support please
<karmlsong> I don't want support for 15.10...
<karmlsong> I'm asking about 16.04 Unity.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: i installed hexchat perfectly on 16.04
<karmlsong> How?
<karmlsong> And how did you adjust your font sizes and DPI?
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: sudo apt-get install hexchat
<karmlsong> But an average user like me doesn't know those things.
<karmlsong> Isn't there a GUI way?
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: normally gnome-software should list hexchat
<karmlsong> By the way, is Ricochet added into apt-get yet?
<lotuspsychje> !info ricochet
<ubottu> Package ricochet does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> seems not
<karmlsong> Ricochet is the best IM client there is.
<karmlsong> Do I have to install it manually?
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: we dont recommend installing things outside the official repos
<karmlsong> But I need Ricochet.
<karmlsong> Are you a real developer lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: no, just a happy ubuntu user
<karmlsong> LOL.
<karmlsong> Then why do you say "we"?
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: we, the ubuntu community
<lordievader> karmlsong: The reason 'we' don't recommend it is because PPA's are third party and therefore not supported.
<karmlsong> If you're not a dev you don't speak for the men doing the developing.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: im not speaking of developing here
<karmlsong> That's fine but Ricochet is the best IM client there is.
<karmlsong> If I need it then I need it.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: then contact the maintainer of ricochet
<trijntje> nice assumption there karmlsong
<lordievader> karmlsong: No one is going to stop you installing it, but don't expect support on a third party ppa.
<karmlsong> Which assumption?
<flocculant> that it's the best I'd expect
<karmlsong> It's encrypted chat using TOR.
<karmlsong> What else compares in that regard?
<karmlsong> If your chat isn't encrypted you have NSA creeps spying on you at whim.
<flocculant> oh right
<flocculant> good luck to them then
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: we already have telegram and telegram-desktop
<lordievader> Yayy, a discussion about preference...
<flocculant> :)
<karmlsong> How do install telegram?
<karmlsong> sudo apt-get install telegram?
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: not in repos yet either for desktop
<karmlsong> Unable to locate package telegram.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: https://desktop.telegram.org/
<karmlsong> well if I have to install it manually I may as well install Ricochet.
<karmlsong> You said 'we' have Telegram as if it's in the Ubuntu software store.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: i did not say that
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: it *could* be read that way
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: just saying there is an alternative without ppa adding
<karmlsong> But it's not in apt-get either so it has to be installed manually just the same way as Ricochet.
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: telegram-desktop is just drag drop the dir, and use
<lotuspsychje> no ppa
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | karmlsong
<ubottu> karmlsong: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<karmlsong> Oh, I see.
<karmlsong> But it wants me to enter my phone number.
<karmlsong> Ricochet just has a randomized ID that you give to your contact.
<karmlsong> Telegram reminds me of Google junk.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: you can add ID on telegram also
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: but i think you need to add number first
<karmlsong> I don't like having my phone number in there.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: check the FAQ on telegram site
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: thats how telegram works
<karmlsong> It dials?
<karmlsong> Ricochet is just a good old fashioned simple instant message program that happens to use encryption.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: no, it uses phone number to be able to add contacts also, on ubuntu-touch (phone)
<karmlsong> Well for my purposes I prefer Ricochet.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: your the boss of your system
<karmlsong> Off to try Unity 16.04 once more.
<karmlsong> Are you saying it comes as fully loaded as 15.10?
<karmlsong> I haven't used 15.10.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: why do you keep sugesting things i never said
<karmlsong> 16.04 Unity just seemed rather lacking compared to the 15.10 MATE familiar to me.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: 16.04 is still in development
<karmlsong> Yes, but the final version is weeks away. I presume they're just working out final bugs.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: if you need the fulle xperience, wait until final
<karmlsong> 16.04 beta 2 should be what it's going to be, no?
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: it getting shaped, but its not final yet
<karmlsong> They wouldn't be adding in things a few weeks before an LTS release.
<karmlsong> I presume with beta 1 it was basically finalized.
<karmlsong> Now it's just testing and debugging.
<lotuspsychje> !final | karmlsong
<ubottu> karmlsong: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<karmlsong> Ah, excellent.
<karmlsong> So I should get beta 2 of 16.04 now and ugprade to final in a few weeks.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: but until final release, its not recommended for daily use or production
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: that depends what you want
<karmlsong> But it's beta 2 and the final release is fast approaching.
<karmlsong> If they have significant issues at this point they have major problems.
<lordievader> It being a development release it can still break today, tommorow, the day after that, etc.  It shouldn't, but it can.
<karmlsong> I presume the finest developers work on Unity
<karmlsong> and the second and third rate ones take care of the non-flagship versions.
<lordievader> Now those are some assumptions...
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: yeah, dont presume too much and rather go hunt for real facts
<karmlsong> That's what I was told in #ubuntu. Unity is the flagship. It gets the most attention and care.
<karmlsong> They need their best talent looking after that one.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: all supported flavors get the attention they need
<karmlsong> in theory.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: not unity alone
<karmlsong> The real world isn't like that.
<karmlsong> Unity represents Canonical.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: your assumptions arent the real world...
<karmlsong> You believe Xubuntu gets as much attention and care as Unity?
<karmlsong> No way.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: maybe you should talk to developers a bit...
<karmlsong> Unity has at least 4X as much development hours going into it and surely the talent pool is superior as well.
<karmlsong> funnily enough, you're not a devel
<karmlsong> you just like to pose as one.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: if thats what you want to believe...
<karmlsong> If I was running Canonical I would want my best guys looking after Unity. The other NON-FLAGSHIP flavors would be up to the open source community.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: where do you get this flagship judgement from?? you have any idea how many users use xubuntu or any other flavor
<karmlsong> It's called U buntu for a reason.
<karmlsong> Go ask in #ubuntu and see what they say.
<lotuspsychje> say what?
<karmlsong> It sounds like you use one of the tertiary versions and don't like being told your distro gets less talent and attention.
<karmlsong> I'm off to try 16.04 of Unity once again.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: im on unity aswell, but that doesnt prove other flavors dont get attecntion
<karmlsong> well then, you should feel good knowing you're riding the flagship release.
<lotuspsychje> untrue
<lotuspsychje> all ubuntu flavors get the attention they need
<lotuspsychje> and the users
<karmlsong> you believe the talent pool looking after Xubuntu is just as premium as that tasked with Unity?
<karmlsong> In the real world that just isn't so.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: on wich facts are you basing that?
<MonkeyDust> karmlsong  what are you hoping to achieve with your rant?
<karmlsong> I was told as much in #ubuntu and it computes as basic common sense.
<lotuspsychje> told what?
<karmlsong> Unity is the flagship. It is the cream of the crop. It gets the most development hours and the best talent.
<lotuspsychje> wrong
<lotuspsychje> every developer puts effort in all flavors
<lotuspsychje> like one big community
<karmlsong> Who told you that?
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: who told you otherwise
<flocculant> oh my word
<flocculant> someone is full of it I see lol
<karmlsong> #ubuntu told me their best men look after Unity. The others are secondary considerations.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: you still got the paste and time of that?
<karmlsong> This was a few months ago.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: remember the nick who said that?
<karmlsong> No.
<karmlsong> It makes sense does it not?
<lotuspsychje> unity is big, but that doesnt mean its getting most attention
<MonkeyDust> and if does, what difference does it make to anything?
<karmlsong> You have to admit it is the flagship.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: thats your judgement
<lotuspsychje> an opinion
<karmlsong> MonkeyDust, Because users should feel very comfortable using beta 2 of 16.04 of the Unity release.
<karmlsong> In my view.
<MonkeyDust> karmlsong  unity is default, because the ubuntu phone interface has the same look ... convergence etc
<karmlsong> I wouldn't endorse the betas of the other releases to the same extent.
<karmlsong> MonkeyDust, It's the company flagship.
<karmlsong> They built Unity from scratch.
<lordievader> Heh, they didn't.
<MonkeyDust> karmlsong  ok, then it's the flagship, i can live with that
<lordievader> Its still based on Gnome.
<MonkeyDust> unity is a compiz layer over gnome3, that's true
<karmlsong> The workd and talent that has gone into Unity is practically unbelievable.
<MonkeyDust> true
<karmlsong> One of the true marvels of open source development.
<MonkeyDust> karmlsong  we're glad you're so excited about unity
<karmlsong> MonkeyDust, I'm the kind of man who gets excited about having and using the best there is.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: the best for you...
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: alot of users like other flavors without unity
<karmlsong> No. I don't care what's best for me. I want the flagship. That's the way I am.
<lotuspsychje> why dont you buy an ubuntu touch phone then
<lotuspsychje> a real big flagship
<karmlsong> lotuspsychje, I don'
<karmlsong> t go around looking for things to buy just because they're the best or are flagship products.
<karmlsong> But when I use something I like to know I'm using the best.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: the 'best' is your own limited perception
<karmlsong> No. I don't care about my perception. It's the best because it's the flagship. Canonical says it's the best. I believe them.
<lotuspsychje> karmlsong: show me the source, of canonical saying unity si the best?
<karmlsong> The company is built around UNITY. Why do you think it's called Ubuntu?
<karmlsong> The U is for Unity.
<lotuspsychje> omfg...
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: why feed them :p
<karmlsong> I'm off to try 16.04 once again.
<lordievader> \o/
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: other users read this, channel gets logged...we cant just let guys like this spread wrong info
<lotuspsychje> ignoring on irc isnt my style sorry
<flocculant> :)
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys, coffee & cakes
<lotuspsychje> have a nice sunday
<nrosvall> Hi. 16.04 with latest updates. gtk3 apps with the header bar still shows funny shadows in the titlebar corners. Is this going to be fixed before the final release?
<nrosvall> As an application developer, I would really like to support Ubuntu as much as possible. And if that issue is not going to be fixed, I might use normal menubar + toolbar instead of header bar.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<MonkeyDust> BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> so
<karlonsong> My headphone white noise is lower in Ubuntu 16.04 than in Ubuntu MATE 15.10.
<karlonsong> I think because of the sound origran 16.04 uses.
<karlonsong> Can I install it on Mate 15.10?
<kallo82> nickserv identify Kkhaldoon
<duobi> hi there!
<lordievader> o/
<MoPac> Hello. Since upgrading to  16.04 on my HP Envy x360 hybrid notebook, the Unity multitouch gesture controls have stopped working. (three-finger window shaping, four-finger dash, etc). Is there a way to check on them / re-enable them?
<MoPac> I see "Unity MT grab handles" in CCSM, but even though it says "touch-based", the actual menu to enable them seems to just want key combinations
<recon_lap3> hi, hoping someone could point me to a guide on how to repair EFI boot record on 16.04 after win10 "Fixed it" ?
<coldfusion571> recon_lap3 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<coldfusion571> this would be where I would start, although I don't have experience with the tool
<recon_lap3> tried boot repair, it will not run, give absolutely  no output when started from menu or cmd line
<recon_lap3> www.pastebin.com/Z0v81na3 for more info
<penguin42> recon_lap3: I'd be tempted by mounting everything from a boot CD and trying to run grub-install - but I don't know my EFI stuff that well
<coldfusion571> found this thread, maybe you've seen it.  References quick boot as a problem.  Do you have quick boot turned off?
<coldfusion571> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2294337
<recon_lap3> quick boot was off, but it's a fast system, getting 15sec boot times
<alkisg> recon_lap3: start by copying the files elsewhere, reformatting the partition, and copying them back
<alkisg> If your efi filesystem is damaged, then you might need to find copies of the files there from elsewhere
<alkisg> (reinstall grub, reinstall the windows boot manager etc etc)
<recon_lap3> alkisg: it's not damaged, win10 just saw somthing it did not like and rewrote my ubuntu boot record.
<alkisg> Unrecoverable error in folder \EFI\ubuntu. Convert folder to file (Y/N)? \EFI\Microsoft\Boot\BCD is cross-linked on allocation unit 5024.
<alkisg> If it had to convert the Ubuntu folder into a file, it's beyond damanged :)
<penguin42> yeh so I'd delete that EFI/ubuntu file and recreate it
<alkisg> I'd start by formatting the file system
<alkisg> If it managed to get so broken that it had to convert a dir into a file, it's better to reformat it
<recon_lap3> alkisg: which fire system?
<recon_lap3> file*
<alkisg> The efi partition
<alkisg> (07:49:03 μμ) alkisg: recon_lap3: start by copying the files elsewhere, reformatting the partition, and copying them back
<alkisg> To me it sounds like it's severely corrupted. fsck and chkdsk don't do wonders.
<alkisg> Then I'd continue with what penguin42 said, i.e. to tell grub to reinstall all the files there
<recon_lap3> got error reinstalling grub , pastebin.com/M2YNh7G3
<alkisg> That's the wrong grub (i386 instead of amd64-efI), and in the wrong path (live cd instead of chroot+efi /boot)
 * alkisg waves, later...
<recon_lap3> feck it, reinstalling from scratch is much easier and quicker that this
<shane__> hi people. i am fairly new to ubuntu mate 16.04. i am wanting to setup a dlna on my system so that i can watch my movies stored on my system with my xbox one
<ChibaPet> Hrm. So, apcupsd is systemd-unaware, and looking at its startup script brought me to /etc/init.d, where I see a ton of fairly important things that use traditional startup.
<ChibaPet> The twitchy bit that I'll have to test later is that "service apcupsd start" didn't start it, where "cd /etc/init.d ; ./apcupsd start" did.
<ChibaPet> Hm, systemctl start apcupsd works, so I guess it's all good. First time I've seen "service" fail.
<snowgoggles> ChibaPet: sounds like systemd not playing nicely
<ChibaPet> While I despise systemd, I want to blame the Debian packaging of apcupsd here.
<ChibaPet> But, it's working, so I'll call it a win. BBIAB! Off to a family dinner.
<recon_lap3> shane__ dont know anything dlna, but if you have a media center serving up content I'd expect you just need to point a browser or media player at the correct address
<snowgoggles> shane__: checkout minidlna it's in the repos
<recon_lap3> would it be considered a bug if you can change options on the first install dialog after you clicked continue and it's downloading the updates in 16.04?
<Headzup> Is someone here, who have knowledge about Ubuntu-theming?
<xemacs> where is list of current release issues for 16.04 thank you !
<xemacs> Headzup, what window manager ?
<Headzup> unity
<xemacs> Headzup, try your fovorite search engine. (beat i can do)
<xemacs> best
<Headzup> I want play around with unity theming. Basicly I want a seperate folder with my
<xemacs> or help on your local machine
<Headzup> icons etc. without changing the main stuff
<recon_lap3> this install is really starting to wind me up
<xemacs> i have done backic install unity on hardrive nothing added looks ok for me
<Headzup> with my search engine of choise I found an answer for your question as well @xemacs (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-16.04)
<xemacs> ty
<supyaboi> *google*
<Headzup> nope :)
<supyaboi> duckduckgo?
<Headzup> + :)
<supyaboi> or yahoo
<Headzup> duckduckgo was correct :)
<supyaboi> ────░░░───────────────────────────░░░───
<supyaboi> ─░░░─────────░▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓─────░───
<supyaboi> ░░──────▒█████████████▓▓▓▓▓▒▓▓██▓────░──
<supyaboi> ░────▒███▓▒▒░──░▒▒░──░░░░░░░────██────░─
<Headzup> love it
<supyaboi> ░───██░───░░▒░░░░───░─░░▒▒▓▓▒░───██───░░
<supyaboi> ───▓█───▒░───▒░────▒───────▒▒▒░──░█────░
<recon_lap3> ffs, win10 overwrote my ubuntu EFI boot this morning , tried reinstlling ubuntu and it's not f'd up the install and overwritten the windows EFI boot
<mallard> recon_lap3: Instead of reinstalling everything, couldn't you just boot into the installer and reinstall only the bootloader?
<mallard> Would have probably saved a lot of time ;)
<recon_lap3> Been trying to reinstall the boot loaded all day, eventually gave up
<mallard> I don't know how it works for EFI, but with BIOS it's as easy as `grub2-install /dev/sda`
<Headzup> you installed ubuntu next to windows 10 or a seperate installation? I installed ubuntu on a second ssd and all works fine
<xemacs> mine is bois/gpt
<supyaboi> i lost all my data
<mallard> supyaboi: maybe you should have made a backup
<recon_lap3> was working fine for me yesterday, ubuntu on the ssd , win10 on the hdd, booted this morning and did not notice it booting into windows, it had "reparied" the ssd boot record before I even noticed what it was doing
<xemacs> did do a backup ?
<supyaboi>  i had i like 100gb of stuff on there and my main drive was almost full
<recon_lap3> yes I did a back up. but pissed about all the time wasted, 2 bloody days and I'm not even where i started
<supyaboi> im using 16.04 beta 2
<xemacs> i have a $100 1 tera drive that i use , backup 1 time per week, has save alot of small mistakes ;)
<Headzup> I had w10 first on my sdd, then I installed ubuntu on my second sdd but the bootloader on the sdd where windows is. Then my pc allways boot into Ubuntu first. Then you dont see the windows 10 installation in the list in grub. when you are in ubuntu just use: sudo grub-update, reboot and you see then windows 10 in the grub list
<supyaboi> have any of you played cards against humanity?
<recon_lap3> screw windows, got along without it fine for the last decade, just going to reform the whole thing and start from scratch
<recon_lap3> this whole duel boot setup is one giant balls up.
<duobix> Hi there, just now trying to run 16.04 on dell venue 8 pro, I think it doesn't boot
<duobix> After grub it just shows a black screen and nothing else happens
<supyaboi> you have it in uefi or csm boot modes?
<duobix> it's running a 32bit uefi and 64bit cpu
<supyaboi> try reinstalling
<duobix> Reinstalling what? I'm trying to boot it into live mode now xD
<duobix> I got windows 10 installed on it
<supyaboi> ur doomed
<supyaboi> im in live and it works fine
<duobix> I'm not, got another windows tablet that did boot
<supyaboi> did you turn off secure boot?
<duobix> I did turn off secure boot
<supyaboi> it should work
<duobix> But it doesn't xD
<supyaboi> corrupted disk image maybe
<duobix> Nope, because I did install ubuntu off that one
<duobix> And it runs fine on another windows-only-tablet
<supyaboi> try another version of ubuntu
<supyaboi> like the beta 1
<supyaboi> does it show the purple screen?
<duobix> nope
<duobix> it shows blank screen
<duobix> I'll try connecting an usb hub to it and check if it works
<duobix> I mean usb powered hub so the tablet gets some power
<xemacs> supyaboi, did you try 2nd boot
<supyaboi> i dont have the problem
<supyaboi> duobix does
<xemacs> there was a swap issues needed 2nd boot to correct ;)
<duobix> 2nd boot? whadd'ya mean?
<xemacs> 1st boot after install failed, 2nd boot fixed it
<duobix> oh
<duobix> I'm trying to boot into live mode on tablet
<xemacs> mine is gpt/bois
<supyaboi> is the image x86 or x64?
<duobix> it's and x64 image with x86_32 efi, because it's an intel baytrail tablet
<duobix> the 16.04 I have does work on another baytrail tablet I have
<supyaboi> i dont know what you need to do
<supyaboi> just try another version of ubuntu
<duobix> That's what I do for now
<duobix> will probably try x64 15.10
<supyaboi> that might work
<supyaboi> have been able to boot into other operating systems on it
<duobix> Yeah
<duobix> I used a few windowses on that
<supyaboi> cool
<duobix> but as of now there is unity3d and godot2.0 is there, I'm thining of switching to linux as a permament measure
<supyaboi> it should work
<supyaboi> if that doesnt work try an older version
<supyaboi> 14.04
<duobix> 14.04 sucks for baytrail
<duobix> 15.10 is a better love story
<supyaboi> one time i put windows 1.01 on my usb
<MoPac> Hello. Since upgrading to 16.04 (HP Envy x360 hybrid), my touchscreen multitouch window controls have stopped working. I'm hoping someone could help figure out how to troubleshoot?
<supyaboi> updating drivers might work
<MoPac> supyaboi: which ones should I look at? I'm not sure of the relevant packages exactly. I just checked Google Maps on Chrome and noticed pinch wasn't working, so it might well be that multitouch touchscreen inpts aren't being recognized at all anymore
<supyaboi> in addidional drivers maybe
<duobix> @MoPac maybe check what devices does your HP see
<duobix> dmesg output, maybe? We'd check what's there
<MoPac> duobix:   I don't see anything obvious in dmesg -- it's recognizing the touchscreen. Here's xinput --list-props for it:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/15526355/ . I assume the "MT" part is "multitouch"
<duobix> Hmm, I'm not seeing anything notable here
<MoPac> I can run evtest (have it up now in a VT) but not sure what to look for
<duobix> Do you have an Idea what interprets those multitouch gestures?
<MoPac> Not sure. I think for the Window control ones it may be the Unity MT Grab Handles module that can be seen in CCSM
<duobix> any way to log what the grab module sees?
<MoPac> But now that I'm noticing that it's not working in Chrome+GoogleMaps, I'm thinking it's probably not a Unity issue but something lower level
<MoPac> duobix: no idea
<duobix> I think this may be a lack of some system wide package
<duobix> did you enable third party repos and properitary drivers?
<MoPac> I don't know of any particularly relevant ones -- bear in mind that this was working fine in 15.10
<duobix> in 15.10 it worked out of box?
<MoPac> yep
<duobix> I think you're not the first person to come here and ask that
<MoPac> In looking at evtest, it does seem like it's seeing when there is more than one finger touching, but I don't know how to interpret whether it's seeing a "gesture" as such or whether the multi-touch itself is showing up for applications to see
<duobix> BTW I'm still strugling with trying to get a live working ubuntu on dell venue 8 pro
<MoPac> duobix:   This bare minimum of multitouch support (and the promise of better soon?) is I think the only thing really keeping me with Unity right now
<MoPac> It's weird that with the kernel recognizing touchscreen multitouches (and even gestures?), with some applications like Chrome able to use pinches, etc., and withthe OS able to manage different user-set options for touchpad multitouch gestures, why are touchscreens so hard? KDE can do basically nothing (while a mobile version is in the works!) Unity has bare-minimum, non-configurable window control
<MoPac> ...and now that breaks
<MoPac> ah, have to be afk for an hour or two now anyway, maybe that will cool me down about it
<recon_lap3> thats nice, looks like the install totally failed on a blank system :(
<recon_lap3> we're sorry, the installer crashed !!
<recon_lap3> do you have to have a EFI partition already setup on the HDD to install from a Live USB?
<supyaboi> hello
<Bluefoxicy> manually upgrading again
<Bluefoxicy> do-release-upgrade breaks and requires cycles of apt-get upgrade -f and apt-get dist-upgrade when going from stable to stable
<Bluefoxicy> I shouldn't have expected any better going from stable to beat
<Bluefoxicy> beta
<recon_lap3> getting stuck on a cups update, stopping upgrades and getting stuck with lock files, cups-browsed_1.8.3-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<MoPac> (Re-ask): on upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04, multitouch events/gestures no longer seem to be recognized by applications (no touch-based Unity window controls, no pinch on Google Maps in Chrome)
<recon_lap3> looked in var/log/cups and dont see anything , I'll submit a bug report
<MoPac> recon_lap3:   /var/log/apt ?
<duobix> Ok mopac, I'll also try using ubuntu 16.04 on my DV8P and check if gestures are working. What are the gestures you tried?
<recon_lap3> MoPac: it's in var/log/apt/history.log as starting, but takes for ever , almost look like it's in a fail loop
<MoPac> duobix: The supported gestures here ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch ) plus the fact that pinch zooming works when visiting Google Maps in Chrome
<MoPac> (all of that worked in 15.10 but not 16.04)
<MoPac> recon_lap3: what about /apt/term.log ?
<recon_lap3> sub process new pre-removal script failed
<recon_lap3> MoPac: it's got whats showing on the cmd line, wait cmd line just finished after 12min
<MoPac> recon_lap3:   does it say anything more about the script? What the file name is, what line it failed on, etc?
<recon_lap3> MoPac: www.pastebin.com/Z4f64ULc
<MoPac> recon_lap3:   Hmm, so that reads like it wants to stop the old cups service before removing it and installing the new one, but it can't connect to the service or systemd to issue it the "stop" command
<MoPac> Can you open a system monitor and see if you have a cups daemon running? (or cups-browsd or whatever it's called?)
<recon_lap3> cant seem to mount any drives now :)
<recon_lap3> MoPac nothing that starts with a C in task manager
<duobix> Ok, so it seems that pinch to zoom in gmaps also doesn't work
<MoPac> recon_lap3: make sure you're viewing "all processes" and not just "my processes" if you're in system monitor
<recon_lap3> god, but today has been super annoying as far as computers goes
<MoPac> duobix: anything from three-finger or four-finger taps?
<recon_lap3> MoPac cups-browsed is there in task manager not that everything is showing
<duobix> Oh, 3 finger moving window works?
<recon_lap3> not/now*
<duobix> app switcher works
<duobix> 4 finger dash open works.
<MoPac> recon_lap3:   Maybe you could try manually stopping it from there and see if it can then install? I'm not an expert in the process, but it might work if it detects that it's not running. (Then again, maybe not if the problem is that the script can't communicate with ssytemd about it at all)
<hecatae> is there anywhere I can read what the opensource amd gpu driver in xenial is capable of, I have an amd kabini apu
<MoPac> duobix:   hah, so Ubuntu giveth and Ubuntu taketh away
<duobix> MoPac: am I wright that I should use gmaps by firefox?
<duobix> MoPac: pinch to zoom is not working there, any other apps you know using it?
<MoPac> duobix: I don't know off the top of my head. With the window controls though, you can test this gesture: spread three fingers out to maximize and close three fingers together to un-maximize
<duobix> MoPac: just for fun I tried that a while ago, it werks
<MoPac> duobix: congratulations [grumble grumble]
<MoPac> :p
<duobix> Now I know what apple users feel.
<duobix> When something works and it's not esentially broken.
<duobix> xD
<MoPac> duobix: This old thingy about Chrome might still be relevant to getting that working https://askubuntu.com/questions/471513/chrome-touchscreen-unity-14-04
<duobix> Oh, I'm not using chrome, but I'll sure will when I got this bad boy installed
<duobix> (using ubuntu live now)
<recon_lap3> MoPac: reinstall not an option, timed out as well
<recon_lap3> well, that has me stopped dead in my tracks
<MoPac> recon_lap3: My guess then is that the removal script can't properly query the state of the process from systemd; unfortunately, I am not aquainted with systemd's mysteries, but someone else around might be. One other option to try might be to prevent it from starting in the first place and then try it (this looks like it was a similar problem on new installs: https://askubuntu.com/questions/323598
<MoPac> Or maybe even just uninstall it and then run the upgrade?
<recon_lap3> MoPac: I'll give that a go, at 10min for it to clean up after itself everytime it getting wearing
<recon_lap3> damn it, remove fails to
<MoPac> recon_lap3: it's definitely not still running?
<MoPac> Sorry, I think I'm out of ideas then..
<recon_lap3> MoPac: thx for the help, filing report and maybe someone will get around to fixing it. it's a bit of a show stopper
<recon_lap3> god, I supposed to pick one project to file report, but there is not list of projects and it cant find ubuntu ??
<recon_lap3> well, buggerd if I can work out how to file a report, going to bed o/
<Bluefoxicy> one package fails atm.
<Bluefoxicy> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libtesseract4_3.04.01-2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Bluefoxicy>  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/libtesseract.so.3.0.4', which is also in package libtesseract3v5 3.04.00-5ubuntu1
<Bluefoxicy> it looks like libtesseract4 conflicts with libtesseract3v5, but isn't marked that way
<Bluefoxicy> apt-get autoremove --purge -f fixed it.
<Headzup> Why all my fullscreen videos in the internet shown on my second monitor??
<Headzup> My meaning was, when I go in fullscreen in a movieplayer my fullscreen picture is shown on another monitor :/ not where the browser actually is.
<hilx> That's your personal preference. I prefer it the other way. (Especially if you use more than 2 monitors. ;)
<quantibiliy> hi,
<Headzup> @hilx ?
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-20
<thrmo> ubuntu 17.04 daily builds ship with unity 8/mir by default?
<brunch875> http://imgur.com/a/4vN5A
<brunch875> zesty won't boot :(
<brunch875> release is approaching... should I be concerned that my computer won't be compatible?
<ouroumov> Hello. I can't find Ubuntu Software Center by doing apt-cache search in Zetsy, also: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+package/software-center - has the package been definitively dropped?
<digitalcrow> !ask i can't connect to wifi networks on ubuntu 17.04 dailybuilds or ubuntu 17.04 beta 1 on derivatives
<ubottu> digitalcrow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<digitalcrow> ask i can't connect to wifi networks on ubuntu 17.04 dailybuilds or ubuntu 17.04 beta 1 on derivatives
<digitalcrow> tried many wifi adapters on two different pcs
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-21
<kaili> Hello. I had to install 17.04 on my laptop because hardware material (wifi driver, 4k touch screen, etc http://paste.ubuntu.com/24220603/ ) was much better than with the kernel shipped with 16.10. However I can't get nvidia driver to work, I get a no device / no screen detected (boot to black screen and restore nouveau in console mode)
<kaili> Can anyone help me find out if it's a bug related to 17.04 or if it's related to my hardware being yet hardly supported ?
<ikonia> kaili: how are you installing the nvidia driver ?
<kaili> sudo apt-get install nvidia-375
<kaili> Wrong ?
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> although I don't know if that is just the 16.10 build moved to 17.04 - or if it is the 17.04 target
<ikonia> what does the xorg log say ?
<kaili> ikonia: screen not found / device not detected : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24218142/
<kaili> There are also a few error messages such as xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed: Operation not permitted
<kaili> Not sure if it's fatal error through
<kaili> oh yes I generated the xorg conf file running nvidia-xconfig
<kaili> If that helps...
<kaili> maybe as it it an optimus laptop, I should directly install bumblebee-nvidia instead of nvidia-375 hm
<ikonia> bumblebee is dead
<ikonia> it was replaced with nvidia prime
<ikonia> kaili: I don't think the nvidia module is loading
<ikonia> (I can see it trying, but then it unloads it and reloads it)
<ikonia> that would explain why you have no card detected
<kaili> Sounds like a bug then
<kaili> I'm going to try sudo apt-get install nvidia-375 nvidia-prime mesa-utils
<kaili> Perhaps it will work out better
<ikonia> I always find the optimus stuff troublesome, partly because I don't have huge experience with it, partly because I just don't find it a mature solution on linux
<kaili> I agree, thing is I need the hdmi out on the nvidia card and nouveau doesn't handle it it seems (external monitor detected but no signal sent)
<kaili> Trying again to reboot
<kaili> It seems to work with nvidia-prime instead of bumblebee
<kaili> glxgears at 5348.461, I guess it's the nvidia card
<ikonia> thats useful to know
<ikonia> well done
<kaili> And the hdmi out is working now as well :D
<kaili> hm just a screen resolution problem left, signal going out using 1920*1080 but not using external monitor max 2560*1440 (no signal)
<kaili> Let's do some more crash tests. Thanks for the help
<chrisfromgreece> hello
<chrisfromgreece> i need help
<chrisfromgreece> on ubuntu 17.04 daily builds i can't connect to any wifi network ! tried on two computers and many wifi adapters
<chrisfromgreece> on ubuntu 17.04 daily builds i can't connect to any wifi network ! tried on two computers and many wifi adapters
<chrisfromgreece> !ask on ubuntu 17.04 daily builds i can't connect to any wifi network ! tried on two computers and many wifi adapters
<ubottu> chrisfromgreece: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chrisfromgreece> is anyone there?
<brunch875> chrisfromgreece: yes, there are 114 in total
<chrisfromgreece> on ubuntu 17.04 daily builds i can't connect to any wifi network ! tried on two computers and many wifi adapters
<brunch875> Yeah, seen that 4 times. IRC is kind of like interactive forums
<k1l_> its not about make and model of the wifi adapters, its about the wifi chip they use.
<brunch875> you'll have to wait until someone who knows notices
<k1l_> if they all got the same crappy chip, all are the same crap.
<chrisfromgreece> i'm using betas and dailybuilds for years ? but first time i see a bug like this
<chrisfromgreece> tried to connect to wifi from command line but nothing
<k1l_> if you think that is a bug, the file a bug report
<chrisfromgreece> is there anyone that tried dailybuilds or beta1
<brunch875> chrisfromgreece: I'm running the daily build right now
<k1l_> i am running 17.04 with wifi just fine
<brunch875> on wifi
<k1l_> chrisfromgreece: so again: its about that exact wifi chip. not wifi in general
<chrisfromgreece> ?
<k1l_> wifi works in 17.04. so get the facts about the wifi chips you use.
<brunch875> chrisfromgreece: some wifi chips are problematic
<chrisfromgreece> my wifi chip is not problematic i'm getting the best connection speed
<k1l_> …
<chrisfromgreece> and it can work day and night without any problems never disconnects
<chrisfromgreece> but if you insist its something about the chipset i have some older wifi adapters should i try those ?
<brunch875> I'm not sure I understand. Your wifi doesn't connect but it doesn't disconnect either?
<k1l_> chrisfromgreece: you just said your wifi doesnt work, then you say your wifi works without issues. does this make sense?
<chrisfromgreece> you didn't follow
<chrisfromgreece> i said that my wifi adapter is not crappy  i used to have no problems at all with ubuntu 16.04 or 16.10
<k1l_> i am not saying your wifi adapters are broken hardwarewise. i am saying that its about the very specidifc chipset in use in those adapters. they do need specific drivers. and sometimes those drivers are broken. so go and look at that instead of complaining, that "wifi doesnt work at all on 17.04"
<kaili> Hello again. I got my graphic card (Geforce 940MX) HDMI output working. However it as some weird limitations : HDMI output is limited to 1920*1080. As soon as I switch to 2560*1440 (monitor optimal resolution) I get "no signal" on the monitor
<kaili> The graphic card is able to handle up to 4K monitor, so 2560*1440 should be no problem. Anyone can give me a hand investigation this problem ?
<k1l_> any adapters involved?
<melodie> kaili which chipset, processor, kernel version?
<melodie> and did you install the proprietary driver?
<kaili> Here is the inxi output : https://paste.ubuntu.com/24224604/
<kaili> Yes I got it working earlier today
<kaili> No adapter, direct connection through HDMI plug of my laptop to HMDI plug on the monitor
<kaili> Basically kernel is 4.10.0-11 and graphics cards are Intel Device 5916 & NVIDIA GM108M [GeForce 940MX]
<kaili> Both handle the 4K of the laptop touch screen and it's working flawlessly
<kaili> I'm thinking perhaps the hdmi plug is connected to the Intel HD Graphics 620 and while it can handle the 4K screen, the HDMI output was limited to 1920*1080
<kaili> That would be stupid but checking that in the specs...
<k1l_> its common setup on hybrid cards, that the plug is intel and the dedicated video card is only for computing if needed.
<k1l_> so there can be limits that the plain nvidia card doesnt have.
<kaili> k1l_: Max Resolution (HDMI 1.4)‡ 4096x2304@24Hz
<kaili> From full specs found on this thread : http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=294312
<kaili> Right ?
<k1l_> kaili: dont look at general chip specs. look at the mainboard you use
<kaili> k1l_ : But there is not so much details in specs given by HP about the HP Spectre x360 Convertible 15-bl0XX :(
<kaili> According to HP forum "The Intel HD 620 is fully able to drive a pair of 4K monitors."
<kaili> I'm starting to think that it might be the HDMI cable fault and not ubuntu
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-22
<bumblehead> hi upgraded to zesty hoping to use newest unity 8
<bumblehead> but do not see any changes to the unity 8 session...
<bumblehead> is there something additional that I must do?
<bumblehead> I would like to use the core music-app, but do not see it
<bumblehead> it does not show up in the snap list command either
<ducasse> if you are hoping to actually use unity8 for being productive, i think you are out a bit early. afaik it is just included as a tech preview.
<bumblehead> ok i see
<bumblehead> i checked the version number and it looks like i have the latest snapd here
<bumblehead> this breaks my heart a little
<bumblehead> i hope ubuntu soldier through this and get unity 8 and snapd operational
<ducasse> snap is operational, unity 8 might take a while.
<ouroumov_> Hello. Is anyone with power on launchpad looking at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1047384 This is a critical - not "Medium" importance bug affecting all versions of Ubuntu since forever that discourages adoption of full disk encryption.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged]
<brunch875> only now I realized that 17.04 has no jpg thumbnails
<sliddis2>  Hi I tried to download ubuntu 1704. WHen I chose to login to unity 8 screen turns black and I have to poweroff. suggestions? its in a vm, virtualbox. i just now update and upgraded
<ducasse> unity 8 is just a tech preview
<Ubuntu_man> hi
<sliddis2> ducasse: I understand, anything I can do to get it slightly working?
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-23
<asad2005> I have upraded my ubuntu 16.10 and now whenever i input my password from login screen it will give some error fast and return to login screen again can not read the error. I tried login from terminal to check for update but no network i tried service start network but failed help me please
<asad2005> i managed to get network connection i can only login with mate but the resolution is low help me install vga drivers
<Asad2005_> upgraded to 17.04 now resultion is low my vga is GF108 how to install latest driver
<Asad2005> please help me install driver GF108 just upgraded to 17.04 but reselution low
<Mittles> beta 2 eta?
<k1l_> when the mail is on the mailinglist
<Mittles> fair enough <3
<k1l_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2017-March/004062.html
<k1l_> if you cant wait get the latest iso and install it
<Mittles> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/17.04/beta-2/ arm and ppc are up, the rest should be coming
<Mittles> s/ppc/ppc64
<valorie> and login to qa and give your feedback!
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-24
<`8core> hi hi, trying to get my network working in 16.10 couldn't get it going and am updating to the beta now
<`8core> using my usb wifi right now heh
<histo> Which chipset?
<`8core> oh i don't know
<histo> lspci
<`8core> it's a tower, with an asrock Z79 oh ok lemme enter that
<`8core> Broadcom Limited NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<`8core> and it's a z77
<histo> Your wired card isn't working?
<`8core> yes
<`8core> 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Limited NetLink BCM57781 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)
<histo> I'm looking some stuff up but I believe that should work out of the box.
<`8core> during upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 i noticed it wasn't working lemme reboot now that 17.4 is upgraded
<histo> Yeah that chipset has been supported for some time in the kernel.
<histo> !info firmware-bnx2
<ubottu> Package firmware-bnx2 does not exist in zesty
<`8core> hi hi, what happens if you try to boot to new upgrade of 17.04 and after bios it's a blank screen
<{Dolphin}> Hello. :)
<{Dolphin}> Someone knows why gufw is not working in the kubuntu 17.04 beta? i allready install "python-gobject" and nathing :\
<tsimonq2> {Dolphin}: What's wrong with it?
<{Dolphin}> Well not working... wen i try to run form konsole i give some errors
<{Dolphin}> dont run
<krytarik> !errors | {Dolphin}
<ubottu> {Dolphin}: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<{Dolphin}> i can try to use pastebin to see what tell when i try to run from "konsole"
<{Dolphin}> http://pastebin.com/43kdbzQ6
<valorie> {Dolphin}: is it possible you don't have netstat installed?
<valorie> try: apt-cache policy netstat in the commandline
<krytarik> !info net-tools
<ubottu> net-tools (source: net-tools): NET-3 networking toolkit. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60+git20161116.90da8a0-1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 180 kB, installed size 728 kB
<{Dolphin}> valorie no i dont have it...
<{Dolphin}> strange i dont remember unistall
<valorie> well, that last error shows it is looking for it
<{Dolphin}> valorie it says unable to locate
<valorie> looks like it may be contained in net-tools
<{Dolphin}> so i try to insall net-tools?
<{Dolphin}> so i try to "install" net-tools?
<valorie> yes
<{Dolphin}> valorie it works :) thank you
<{Dolphin}> But is strange i dont remember to unistall stuff here :| it is one fresh instalation
<valorie> could be a packaging mistake -- the net-tools package should have been automatically installed at the same time
<valorie> so you can file a bug about that if you want
<valorie> `ubuntu-bug gufw`
<valorie> in the commandline
<{Dolphin}> Do you think i shoud report? i dont know... :| maby is bether i test again in one new fresh install. i dont remember to remove netstat here but... i dont know...
<{Dolphin}> strange
<{Dolphin}> well... thank you. :)
<krytarik> Debian bug 855400.
<ubottu> Debian bug 855400 in gufw "gufw should depend on net-tools (crashes without it)" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/855400
<valorie> {Dolphin}: so it would be good to file the bug and mention that Debian bug that krytarik mentions
<{Dolphin}> Ok... i will... but tomorrow. i have the logs and everything. is start to be a litle late here. :| Thank you one more time. stay good
<attaxia1> Hi all. I'm having huge issues with Ubuntu 17.04 beta and would like to report a bug but don't know where to start. Basically Wayland keeps crashing within 10 minutes of use where it was stable in 16.10. Using X.org is better but there are also crashes and often I can't wake the machine from sleep. I'm using nouveau drivers with my GTX 650ti. None of the NVIDIA drivers work at all with X.org, they just produce a black screen on boo
<attaxia1> t.
<attaxia1> Where do I start with reporting a bug?
<ouroumov_> hi attaxia1
<ouroumov_> attaxia1, you'll find information here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<attaxia1> Hi, this page doesn't really help because I don't know where the problem is coming from
<attaxia1> it could be Wayland, X.org, nouveau, gnome or anything else
<ducasse> look at logs to track down the source
<attaxia1> This is easier said than done for someone like me..... I'm not exactly a developer
<attaxia1> Where do these things store their logs?
<ducasse> in /var/log mostly. you can look at Xorg.0.log for problems with x, denoted by '(EE)'. also, run 'dmesg' to look for kernel or driver problems.
<attaxia1> This line is in my kern.log about 100 times per second
<attaxia1> Mar 23 20:30:42 stevenh-desktop kernel: [   73.009992] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fifo: PBDMA0: 80024000 [GPPTR PBPTR SIGNATURE] ch 31 [003e1af000 gnome-session-c[2367]] subc 0 mthd 0000 data 00000000
<attaxia1> Any idea what this means?
<ducasse> that is from nouveau, the open source nvidia driver. it seems to be freaking out, but i can't tell you why.
<attaxia1> Somehow none of the proprietary nvidia drivers produce any image at all
<attaxia1> My box will just boot to a black screen
<ducasse> i'm not familiar with any of the nvidia drivers, sorry. i just use intel gpus.
<sebsebseb> nice the  built in unity 8 Ubuntu 17.04 preview works in Virtualbox
<sebsebseb> just tried
<sebsebseb> the 16.10 one doens't though
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-25
<maxb> Upgraded to Zesty, X logins don't work - the login dies and dumps you back to lightdm - any known issues before I start hunting through logs?
<maxb> Uninstalled nvidia proprietary drivers... now it's still broken for my normal user account, but starts working with a new clean user (that didn't work either with the nvidia driver)
#ubuntu+1 2017-03-26
<toast13> Hi. I've installed Ubuntu 17.04beta2 with an encrypted home. Now I've got the problem that the swap file cannot be mounted and the boot process waits 90s to continue. Any solution available?
<Isra> Hello I have a problem with zesty, I have noticed that I am not able to install Skype (beta version) or discord
<Isra> I tried installing discord using the terminal and gave me this error
<Isra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24252871/
<Isra> I was able to install both using Ubuntu software on LTS of Ubuntu
<Isra> Is it a good idea to go and search for those dependencies and install them?
<jtaylor> Isra: have you tried running apt install -f?
<maxb> I seem to have a problem of systemd-resolved not actually resolving anything at all in zesty, does it work for anyone in a standard DHCP laptop scenario?
<hggdh> maxb: works for me
<maxb> hmm. I suppose I have debugging to do then
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-19
<Auctus> any ideas what it might be so i can dig deeper? just a vs code problem, graphics drivers, X11/whatever, something else?
<alnr> after upgrade youtube videos wont start, it says "if playback wont being restart device", what is wrong?
<Auctus> dell keyboard backlight timeout doesnt seem to work right in 18.04
<Auctus> i think its set to 0sec delay even though the file here says 10sec http://www.dell.com/support/article/nz/en/nzdhs1/sln308123/how-to-configure-the-keyboard-backlight-time-out-interval-in-ubuntu-linux?lang=en
<Auctus> worked fine in 16.04 
<Auctus> im using an e7440
<Auctus> does anybody even read this channel or should i just go harass some mailing list somewhere
<lotuspsychje> here's fine Auctus 
<lotuspsychje> !info xbacklight | Auctus could try this?
<ubottu> Auctus could try this?: xbacklight (source: xbacklight): simple utility to set the backlight level. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1build1 (bionic), package size 7 kB, installed size 24 kB
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: checking your syslog or dmesg for acpi errors could be usefull or place a new !bug
<Auctus> oh the LCD backlight works fine, as it always has, im talking about the keyboard backlight
<Auctus> changing the brightness of the keyboard backlight is supported and works fine, shows the little icon on screen just llike changing the LCD backlight does (diff icons obviously)
<Auctus> the timeout isnt working though, so the light fades out the second you touch a key, instead of remaining lit for 10s as it should be
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: i would go for a new !bug mate, as your issue is pretty specific
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: if it works in xenial, will be usefull to file the bug for 18.04 and mention that too
<Auctus> where do i do that
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Auctus> thanks
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: feel free to share the url in here afterwards
<Auctus> will do in a few minutes
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: a few pointers to get luck on solving is try steps yourself as test, and fine more users to test same issue
<Auctus> dunno how many userrs have this model of laptop, i guess it was a fairly popular business / ultrabook model some years ago, i just bought a refurb one in great shape
<Auctus> dell e7440
<Auctus> with a haswell cpu
 * Auctus creates a launchpad account for bug reporting
<lotuspsychje> cool
<Auctus> "please provide your full name" -> first name No, last name Thanks, but then I decided I'd rather be Kevin Flynn from Tron. Now I'm on the Grid, lol.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Auctus> this page is tremendously verbose. It should be broken into several
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: broken?
<Auctus> it took me some time to find out how to get to the page to report the bug
<Auctus> which is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/?no-redirect
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: you can ubuntu-bug package-here from terminal to make all that automatic
<lotuspsychje> it will create a page for you
<Auctus> so i have learned if you change that file it will in fact start working, but it is in fact ignoring the default 10s and behaving as though its set to 0
<Auctus> i assume i should still report this as a bug? it's a minor one lol
<Auctus> might save someone else 20 minutes in the future though
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: sure, creating the bug and then solve it yourself is very usefull for the community
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: also perhaps devs might enable this by default instead of manually tune yourself?
<Auctus> yeah thats my hope
<Auctus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1756815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756815 in Ubuntu "(18.04 only) dell keyboard backlight timeout is wrong / ignoring default 10s to be 0s" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> lemme check
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: looks pretty good, but i would perhaps add solution seperate in a new reply at bottom
<lotuspsychje> aka: solution: edit file...
<Auctus> will do in a minute also trying to cook dinner :p
<lotuspsychje> sure tnx for adding the bug anyway Auctus 
<Auctus> lotuspsychje: heres another one, only affects visual studio code on 18.04, also worked fine on 16.04: https://i.imgur.com/D5NsWjZ.png
<Auctus> https://i.imgur.com/4k8MAlw.png
<Auctus> weird garbage around the characters 
<Auctus> idk if its somehow a webkit thing or something, i should install chromium and look at that and see if it affects that too
<Faux> Are you on nouveau?
<Auctus> Faux: whats that
<Auctus> how do i check
<Faux> You said you're using an intel card, not an nvidia card.
<Faux> (So it doesn't apply.)
<Faux> https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/37623 looks like your screenshot.
<Faux> Fixed three days ago.
<Auctus> Faux: are you a wizard? i was googling this for like 2 hours today and didnt find that
<Faux> I'm an expert on the names of text issues, yes. :)
<ktecho> Hey. Anyone willing to give a hand to debug a problem between Kubuntu a NetworkManager? The problem is that Wifi doesn't connect at startup. It errors out saying that it doesn't have "secret" or password or something like that. But if I click the "Connect" button after, it works ok.
<ktecho> I don't know if the problem could be that KWallet is not available at boot, but it's available later, so it works when I click the button. This is with 18.04 updated. I have the relevant logs from NetworkManager here:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fmcF6B5T6x/
<ktecho> I can provide any log or try everything you need, so we make sure this don't get to 18.04 official
<lotuspsychje> ktecho: system up to date? tryed network-manager restart?
<ktecho> lotuspsychje: system up to date. If I  do network-manager restart, it connects to the wifi too. The problem ocurrs just while booting. If I restart the service, it works. If I click "Connect" button, it works.
<ktecho> occurs*
<lotuspsychje> hmm thats weird indeed
<ktecho> I think the problem could be the ono described here:    https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=233519
<ktecho> When I boot, KWallet is not available, so it doesn't work. But if later on I try to "Connect", KWallet is available so it provides the wifi password. Makes sense?
<ktecho> It seems like this workaround works for some people at forums:  "Try to set “Store password for all users (not encrypted)” in the Wi-Fi Security tab. I know it’s not the optimal solution, but it works for me."
<ktecho> Because if you set your password as "not encrypted", it's managed by NetworkManager itself instead of KWallet.
<lotuspsychje> ktecho: you might wanna place a new !bug for this
<ktecho> I'll test this, but would like to know if it's anyone interested in fixing this. Maybe Kubuntu devs.
<lotuspsychje> ktecho: another test could be trying network-manager from proposed
<lotuspsychje> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 1.10.4-1ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 1523 kB, installed size 6468 kB
<lotuspsychje> this si your version ktecho ?
<ktecho> 1.10.4-1ubuntu3 yes
<lotuspsychje> kk
<ktecho> Didn't know about proposed. Just enabled it, but there's no network-manager update
<ktecho> lotuspsychje: You're right that I should open a bug report. It's just that I've seen so many networkmanager bugs that don't get attention...
<ktecho> but I'm opening a bug right now and provide all the info I can
<lotuspsychje> i got one running myself
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-bug network-manager
<lotuspsychje> 2 chipsets on different machines no eth network can be connected
<ktecho> regular ethernet or wifi?
<lotuspsychje> ethernet on my side
<lotuspsychje> wifi works like a charm on gnome here
<ktecho> weird, as these days we have drivers for almost every network card. Do you have the "linux-firmware" package installed?
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> a ralink chipset & 3com
<lotuspsychje> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1755248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1755248 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "Network card does not connect anymore" [Undecided,New]
<ktecho> doesn't seem like a driver problem. NetworkManager then
<lotuspsychje> yeah it work at early bionic stage
<lotuspsychje> then after few updates broke
<lotuspsychje> i guess final might solve that
<lotuspsychje> probable your case aswell ktecho 
<lotuspsychje> anyway bbl for work
<ktecho> I don't know. But it would be nice to have it fixed before final. Anyways, the problem don't hit me so hard because I rarely reboot my pc. I suspend it, and it resumes back with wifi on. But wants to have it fixed for other people because it's annoying.
<ktecho> bbl
<lotuspsychje> ktecho: yeah agree, bug it and lets c what happens
<NotHere> any option to turn off bell on ubuntu 18.04? I can even change the bell sound by selecting a different sound theme, but when I choose "No Sounds" as the theme, I still get sounds
<NotHere> the "No Sounds" theme option, has the "Ubuntu" theme sounds
<NotHere> MATE enviroment in ubuntu-mate
<NotHere> "Mute" works btw...
<eoli3n> Hi
<eoli3n> is there any prebuild of xubuntu 18.04 ?
<eoli3n> or i should work on ubuntu 18.04 daylibuild
<eoli3n> ?
<eoli3n> i need to start to test my ansible playbook, it is huge and will necessite a lot of work to migrate i think, so i need to start early
<tfgbd_> Why does my machine power off while booting Ubuntu?
<tfgbd_> I'm using the latest 18.x from a few days ago
<tfgbd_> My computer has an Atom Baytrail
<tfgbd_> I know support of these is very expirimental
<flocculant> eoli3n: there are dailies of xubuntu 18.04
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-20
<bp0> Is it possible to report bugs via launchpad anymore? When I try I get "Timeout Error"
<phoenix_firebrd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-vaapi-driver/+bug/1756380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756380 in intel-vaapi-driver (Ubuntu) "vaapi VP9 hardware decoding not working anymore in bionic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<phoenix_firebrd> Where can I see the progress on the above bug?
<Auctus> if i plug headphones in on the lock screen, the headphone dialog thing shows up, shouldnt nothing show up from the lock screen?
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: i think its normal behaviour, if the screen is locked, nothing shows
<Auctus> yeah nothing *should* show, because its locked, but it *does* show
<Auctus> well, at least if i click "sound settings" from that dialogue, the sound settings option doesnt show. That'd be bad.
<Auctus> but the "what did you just plug in" dialog does show. Maybe there are security implications? idk.
<Auctus> also i am glad "Night Light" is now built in to the OS
<lotuspsychje> Auctus: think i saw a user passby, that could not play music during locked screen
<Auctus> in a recent version of ubuntu, 16.04 or 16.10, my laptop (hp 6910p) would show me whatever was on the screen for a solid 30 seconds, couldnt interact with anything, before finally the lock screen would show up
<Auctus> lot of problems beginning to show up on core2duo era laptops i guess, not many users left on old hardware to report bugs
<lotuspsychje> i guess lubuntu & xubuntu will cover that :p
<Volkodav> Auctus: U have a box on a core2duo
<Volkodav> what bugs are you talking about?
<Volkodav> I have a box*
<Auctus> Volkodav: the above mentioned lock screen issue, recently a graphical screwup where the desktop would get into a restarting loop (unity?) and the machine was unusable, youd have to install lxde or something from the cli to get working again, it was resolved after a few days
<Auctus> whatever makes the window animations look cool in 18.04 is good
<eoli3n> Hi
<eoli3n> i can't find in which package /etc/default/rcS file is in bionic
<eoli3n> apt-file seems have empty cache
<eoli3n> hm https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=bionic&arch=any&mode=exactfilename&searchon=contents&keywords=rcS
<eoli3n> is gdm the new default display manager ?
<eoli3n> will unity-greeter disapear ?
<eoli3n> ok, i switch to slick-greeter which is easier to configure
<manuelschneid3r> is this the correct channel for 1804 dicussions?
<Faux> Yes!
<manuelschneid3r> hi guys i got a symbol lookup error in 18 04. in my qt application I make use of libXext. which has always been pulled automatically by some package.
<manuelschneid3r> now I get a symbol lookup error. (XShapeQueryExtension) which is usually in libXext
<manuelschneid3r> ldd does not show up libXext anymore
<manuelschneid3r> the funny thing is the build for i386 is fine
<manuelschneid3r> sidenote: I let openSuse Build system handle the build
<manuelschneid3r> 1 mom plz. ill check which of the packages pulls libXext in the i386 build
<manuelschneid3r> okay no even more interesting is that libXext is not output by ldd
<manuelschneid3r> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<swein> Anyone update to latest develop and not able to get spotify to run
<swein> I'm trying to reinstall and it's hanging in it's own installer
<swein> gooing apt route. there's broken packages and fail depends. meh
<swein> had to manually install libcurl3 for those that care. the snap is broke. the .deb binary works
<eoli3n> i have a strange behaviour with lightdm
<eoli3n> i can launch it without error with lightdm –-test-mode --debug
<eoli3n> but i can't start systemd unit
<eoli3n> https://ptpb.pw/0Et0
<eoli3n> lightdm.service: Start request repeated too quickly
<eoli3n> here logs with debug active : https://ptpb.pw/CW-x
<Faux> Today's Buyer Beware seems to be snapd: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1756793
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756793 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Can't run snaps on Ubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<swein> there we go
<Faux> Oh, heh, swein was complaining about it. I scannde the scrollback, obviously not well.
<manuelschneid3r> any devs here
<manuelschneid3r> none of the qt libs links to libXext
<manuelschneid3r> I am not sure but I guess thats an issue
<Faux> Sounds like a bug in your application?
<manuelschneid3r> nope
<manuelschneid3r> well maybe
<manuelschneid3r> I couls link explicitely to libXext
<Faux> Just 'cos something happened to work before doesn't mean it was right. That's 99% of the problem with writing crap in C.
<manuelschneid3r> but other channels tell me that I can assume libXext to be present when I linked libX11
<Faux> If you think it's a bug in Qt, raise it with Qt. If you think it's a bug in libX11, raise it against libX11. If you think it's a bug in Ubuntu's build of libX11 violating something libX11 is documented to do, or it breaks any software that's shipped with Ubuntu, raise it against Ubuntu?
<Odd_Bloke> I was able to workaround that snap issue by refreshing to the beta core snap.
<Odd_Bloke> (i.e. `snap refresh --beta core`)
<Odd_Bloke> Faux: ^
<Faux> Yup, that fixes it for me; cheers.
<BLZbubba> is anyone else seeing marco GPU compositor lockups?  it has been happening a lot this week
<BLZbubba> switching to the non gpu version seems more stable (so far)
<dupondje> Huy!
<dupondje> just upgraded to 18.04, but 2 issues :(
<dupondje> gdm greeter is broken?
<dupondje> and fractional scaling is not working :(
<bp0> I've been trying to report a bug in launchpad for a couple days, and I always get "Timeout Error", is it down?
<bp0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<bp0> Doesn't work.
<nacc> bp0: there is #launchpad, and there was a bit of db maintenance a day ago or so
<nacc> bp0: try now?
<bp0> I just tried it and got the timeout error
<nacc> bp0: does it give you an OOPS id?
<bp0>  (Error ID: OOPS-ad34bc67402921e640c37c5909ecd6a7) 
<nacc> bp0: right, post in #launchpad and mention that
<bp0> Alright, done. Thanks
<bp0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1757202
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757202 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "xubuntu / bionic / nvidia-driver-390 can only be used by one user at a time" [Undecided,New]
<bp0> bug posted, thanks nacc
<nacc> bp0: yw
<Ian_Corne> I'm getting "corrupted" screen when I log in, but it goes away after 1 seconds, anyone else?
<FurretUber> Hi, I turned on my notebook and the wireless is not working but I'm connected using a Ethernet network. It has a QCA9377 card (which is not being shown on lspci).
<nacc> FurretUber: any indications/errors about the card in dmesg?
<FurretUber> There is this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rQRRFpFDKp/
<nacc> FurretUber: is it a usb wireles device?
<FurretUber> No, it's a PCI device, but it shows these USB errors
<nacc> FurretUber: hrm
<nacc> FurretUber: have you tried with any prior Ubuntu versions/
<nacc> FurretUber: oh it's an atheros device?
<FurretUber> Yes. With prior versions the system would freeze on boot. And yes, it's a Atheros device
<nacc> https://askubuntu.com/questions/772348/ubuntu-16-04-installing-atheros-qca9377-wireless-driver-makes-booting-problems ?
<nacc> maybe related, maybe no driver?
<FurretUber> I have the files there: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jbtVZNvtXv/
<nacc> hrm ok
<nacc> FurretUber: do you see the driver load? dmesg | grep ath10k
<FurretUber> Nothing
<nacc> FurretUber: then that firmware seems irrelevant :)
<nacc> FurretUber: can you pastebin full dmesg?
<FurretUber> At 841, I tried to load the ath module: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BCsrp2RXgx/
<FurretUber> Other than that, it's normal boot
<nacc> ll 585-586 are a bit odd (i'm assuming if the device isn't visible to the os it's actually in firmware / ACPI )
<FurretUber> This is a error, it always happens
<nacc> FurretUber: ok
<FurretUber> I don't know how to solve, but appears to cause no issues other than:
<FurretUber> [    1.247761] ima: No TPM chip found, activating TPM-bypass! (rc=-19) 
<nacc> FurretUber: lsmod | grep ath?
<FurretUber> Nothing
<nacc> FurretUber: can you pastebin lspci?
<FurretUber> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/stGK58qxQN/ When it decides to work it shows as 02:00.0
<nacc> FurretUber: you mean on older releases?
<nacc> FurretUber: or when does it "decide to work"?
<FurretUber> If I turn off the notebook and turn it on, it may work
<nacc> FurretUber: ah, this definitely seems like buggy hardware/bios/ACPI
<FurretUber> It's something like work -> don't work -> work -> don't work
<nacc> FurretUber: TJ- has some stuff to help workaroudn this (it usually is because the hardware/firmware only works in windows)
<nacc> FurretUber: but they are not online right now
<nacc> let me see if ic an find it
<FurretUber> When working, it shows a message when turning off like: failed to remove key (router's mac addres) vkey 0, something like that
<nacc> FurretUber: http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<FurretUber> I will reboot and test, give me a moment
<FurretUber> nacc: adding that option caused a kernel panic like the one in https://askubuntu.com/questions/772348/ubuntu-16-04-installing-atheros-qca9377-wireless-driver-makes-booting-problems on boot
<nacc> hrm
<nacc> FurretUber: well, that's techincally better in that it means the device was found then?
<FurretUber> It still shown the USB errors, but then instead of the login screen I got a kernel panic
<nacc> FurretUber: have you checked if your file contents are the same as the ones inthe github repo?
<FurretUber> No, I will check
<nacc> FurretUber: honestly, in my experience atheros devices are a pain, not performant in linux and not worth the hassle :/
<nacc> FurretUber: but i would first check if there is newer firmware available from that repo, see if it makes a difference
<nacc> FurretUber: if it continues to happen, i guess i would file a bug agianst the kernel
<nacc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1683577
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1683577 in linux (Ubuntu) "QCA9377 WIFI does not work" [Medium,Incomplete]
<FurretUber> Is using sha256sum reliable to say the file is the same?
<nacc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1463051
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1463051 in Ubuntu "Qualcomm Atheros QCA9377 Ubuntu 14.04LTS UNCLAIMED" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nacc> FurretUber: yeah, probably
<nacc> FurretUber: you can also just `diff` them
<nacc> (even binaries)
<FurretUber> I didn't know the diff command, very useful. The board.bin and board-2.bin are the same and the firmware-5.bin is the same as the one firmware-5.bin from the WLAN.TF.1.0 directory
<nacc> FurretUber: ok
<FurretUber> There is another firmware-5.bin on CNSS.TF.1.0 but this one is different and there is a firmare-6.bin at WLAN.TF.2.1
<FurretUber> Also, there is a untested firmware-sdio-5
<nacc> FurretUber: i really dont' know too mcuh more about the device and don't want to fully break your system
<nacc> FurretUber: i'd start with filing a bug, i think, against linux
<FurretUber> This is the notebook's support page: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/br/pt/products/laptops-and-netbooks/300-series/310-14isk/80ug
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: you have linux-firmware installed?
<FurretUber> Yes
<lotuspsychje> i recently got 2 boxes that doesnt recognize ethernetcard that worked on early stages of 18.04 3com & ralink
<lotuspsychje> drivers are loaded, so perhaps flaw in network-manager..not sure yet either
<FurretUber> This is the bug report I wrote: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1757218
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1757218 in linux (Ubuntu) "QCA9377 isn't being recognized sometimes" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> lets c
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: have you tested this in other ubuntu versions?
<FurretUber> It would suffer a kernel panic when these USB error messages appeared
<FurretUber> With Bionic only the network card don't work
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: try a few tests and reply to your own bug with what you tested
<lotuspsychje> FurretUber: also finding other users with same issue can help in solving
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | FurretUber test also perhaps?
<ubottu> FurretUber test also perhaps?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fetido> ¿how do i upgrade from 14.04 to 18.04?
<FurretUber> The output from the command at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure is gigantic, should I post it on the launchpad bug report?
<fetido> FurretUber: pastebin it 
<croberts> is 18.04 beta pretty ok to use right now as a dev workstation
<croberts> or is there still major issues
<croberts> was curious if anyone had any big things to watch out for
<Odd_Bloke> croberts: It's working for me, certainly.
<croberts> nice
<swein> croberts: good to go.
<croberts> nice, ty guys
<fetido> pfefia2ew9
<fetido> ¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?
<tomreyn> akko: you don't upgrade to 18.04, yet, since it's not released. and even then, upgrades won't be available until ~ july (18.04.1 release). then you should be able to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 and then from 16.04 to 18.04(.1).
<tomreyn> akko: there will be a lot of changes on this route, though, so migrating configurations will involve a lot of work, and you might as well consider a fresh installation of 18.04 and a manual migration.
<croberts> if i use the 18.04 beta can i just upgrade as normal once 18.04 goes to release?
<croberts> or is it a fresh install
<Faux> You can upgrade, but it might not be quite the same as as a fresh install.
<nacc> croberts: yes, you upgrade as normal
<nacc> *can upgrade
<croberts> cool
<nacc> croberts: 'beta' is just a point in time
<nacc> croberts: you should always update it immediately anyways
<croberts> that makes more sense, thank you
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-21
<sima> Running Firefox developer edition 6.0.0b5 64bit x86-64,on top of updated 17.10, and when I open an image in a new tab, Cursor does not change to magnifier, when I am over picture. Zooming picture to 1:1 works on click, only, cursor that would suggest zooming does not change when hovering over picture. Might be interesting for next Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> sima: we reccomend testing daily with packages meant for the ubuntu version
<sima> lotuspsychje, ok, thanks.
<lavinho> good morning
<lavinho> how to put srcolling on on ubuntu 18.04
<lavinho> magic mouse 2
<donofrio_> what process/package creates and configured the .gpgpg?
<ai__> can I install ubuntu on HP Envy x2(snapdragon 835)?
<donofrio_> how do I fix this https://pastebin.com/PqZ7mEBR
<nacc> donofrio_: your root user shouldn't have a gpg config
<nacc> donofrio_: i'm not 100% on that, but it doesn't really make sesne
<donofrio_> nacc, when I try on my normal account - https://pastebin.com/FBhR4F6J
<nacc> donofrio_: well, that's pretty clear, your user's dirmngr is not what add-apt-repository is trying to connect to
<nacc> donofrio_: i've never had a problem with this, so i'm assuming it's your WSL :)
<donofrio_> it is, and what should dirmngr point to?
<nacc> donofrio_: `which dirmngr` ?
<donofrio_> one sec
<donofrio_> "/usr/bin/dirmngr"
<nacc> donofrio_: you might pass -m to do add-apt-repository
<nacc> dunno, i've never had any issue with it
<donofrio_> I'll give that a shot...
<donofrio_> ;( https://pastebin.com/7sd3wEkU (I appricate your help even if you don't have issues with it alot, I just want to get these repo's working so I can get xfwm4.13 - needed for my notebooks they switched from xrender to opengl
<nacc> donofrio_: it seems like xubuntu-dev is alrady in your sources.list; do you just need to add the key? follow th instructions from the pppa page
<donofrio_> oh humm....I might have manually added that....I forget....I do bunches of reloads tryin to get this winubuntu working the was I use it ..... yah I think I just need the key but unsure....
<nacc> donofrio_: try following the ppa page instructions to just add the key
<donofrio_> oh the last six was my attempts at getting this working that is why they are listed
<donofrio_> nacc, what did I miss....tried the ignore flag ;( https://pastebin.com/AWSLbxRr
<nacc> donofrio_: did you add the key?
<swein> threadripper 16core is $869 right now. hard to beat the pricing
<donofrio_> nacc, no not yet, last time I didn't have a key (for remmina-next) I thought I used a "switch to force it to continue" but this time it's not working or I'm using the wrong switch?
<alnr> where is the settting for system colors?
<alnr> my screen is going black in 15 seconds of inactivity. this, after i changed 'blank screen' to never , or 15 minutes, or 5 minutes
<nacc> donofrio_: it seems like you should just add the key
<nacc> donofrio_: you really don't want to use insecure repositories
<donofrio_> I tried this but ;( "donofrio@WSAL0196:~$ sudo apt-key adv -keyserver ppa.launchpad.net --revc-keys EB563F93142986CE Executing: /tmp/apt-key-gpghome.WInJwZDkul/gpg.1.sh -keyserver ppa.launchpad.net --revc-keys EB563F93142986CE gpg: conflicting commands"
<donofrio_> why conflicting command?
<lotuspsychje> i scrambled /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades somehow.. can anyone pastebin a clean one to me?
<nacc> donofrio_: it's --keyserver
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TBOOK:~$ LANG=C sudo apt update
<lotuspsychje> E: Syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades:64: Extra junk after value
<nacc> lotuspsychje: that line is commented out her, but i believe i have some local modifications
<nacc> *here
<nacc> one sec
<lotuspsychje> nacc: i tried with comment or without, apt spits out the same
<nacc> lotuspsychje: this is my .ucf-dist, which i believe is the package version
<nacc> (waiting for pastebin)
<lotuspsychje> kk
<nacc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bcBDhVSHPW/
<lotuspsychje> nacc: tnx lemme try
<lotuspsychje> same error
<lotuspsychje> its like apt doesnt care if file has changed or not hmm
<nacc> lotuspsychje: this is my actual file ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rsYyHdb3DN/ which successful apt updated just now
<flocculant> mine looks exactly like nacc's - and I have no issues 
<lotuspsychje> nacc: is there a way to reload apt somehow?
<lotuspsychje> tried comment, uncomment and your clean one
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i don't think that should be necessary in general
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i'd reboot? :/
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i really don't know
<lotuspsychje> reboot doesnt fix neither, tested
<nacc> lotuspsychje: you could also look at lsof and see if there's something holding the file open
<flocculant> what's the :64: about on that anyway?
<donofrio_> nacc, back to ipc issue ;( https://pastebin.com/txSz4ZtU
<lotuspsychje> flocculant: not sure, tryed to edit flase to true for auto cleanup
<lotuspsychje> *false
<lotuspsychje> then it went wrong
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: I assume you've moved the original 50.blah out and copied a new one in and still get the issue?
<lotuspsychje> not yet lets try that
<flocculant> or of course use the backup one :D
<flocculant> donofrio_: is this the same issue you had a while ago? 
<donofrio_> yes
<donofrio_> just figured I'd work on it for awhile then come back if still having issue, we'll I am....
<flocculant> and did you try doing what unit193 said in #xub-dev then?
<lotuspsychje> flocculant, nacc deleting the file did the trick
<flocculant> lotuspsychje: ok - you got a good one from nacc and that works?
<lotuspsychje> have to test after updating
<flocculant> good call :p
<donofrio_> flocculant, best I could the file is encrypted or something: https://pastebin.com/zz1tw0xt
<flocculant> right - no idea what's up - is this that install in windows or whatever you were talking about? or was that someone else lol
<donofrio_> flocculant, it was me http://www.tinyurl.com/donofrio1804 is how I get to where I'm at now...
<flocculant> so perhaps then it's something to do with that causing your problem
<donofrio_> flocculant, if you looked at the process I simply take the most recent ubuntu 18.04 amd64 cloud image convert the squishfs file to a tar file then load it into wsl it boots I patch it up because the file is now a month old, then I add 1466 pakcages though apt-get install xfce4* and ubuntu-desktop packages then pritty much bing I'm here....so how might that process cause this result?
<flocculant> no idea - just asking - because you're not usually up front when trying to get help about that ;)
<donofrio_> flocculant, yah I'll get more open....mybad for not being in first place....
<lotuspsychje> nacc: placed your file now, update works, but autoremove doesnt yet
<nacc> lotuspsychje: ok
<enyc> Hrrm.......
<enyc> This seems needless usability-anonyance in 18.04...
<enyc> when presented with exfat USB-stick it just goes "unknown filessystem exfat"
<TJ-> Well, I think it's more polite than inserting an ext4 FS on Windows!
<enyc> it does not suggest/offer to install "exfat-fuse" "exfat-utils"
<enyc> TJ-: aah windows 'disk is not formatted' ??? ;-)
<TJ-> what 'it' is reporting/detecting the FS though? is it being massaged through a GUI? is it GVFS?
<enyc> TJ-: default ubuntu 18.04 bionic test-image desktop
<TJ-> so Gnome?
<enyc> must be
<TJ-> ahh... not touched it in many years
<enyc> I did, however install it on   btrfs  root
<enyc> i notice all the other 12.04/14.04/16.04/18.04-on-ext4  in this testing-VM,  DON'T  put the btrfs-18.04  into their grub menu
<enyc> but the grub installed by that btrfs-18.04,  does boot all 4 sfstems  [correction: I don't have a 12.04]
<TJ-> does GRUB have a btrfs module?
<enyc> TJ-: it must have SOME kindo of support as it boots 18.04 off btrfs ok hrrrrrrrrrrrrrm
<TJ-> I was being sarcastic, sorry :) We've had brfs in GRUB since 2010 :)
<TJ-> But, for those other releases, it's possible the grub-probe code isn't correctly loading its btrfs module
<enyc> what "other reasons" ???
<TJ-> I've not looked at the grub-probe code for a while but I think it relies on some other tools to ID the file-system. It's possible that hasn't been working correctly for BTRFS, or it may be because of the way you've got the subvolumes configured - I seem to recall there was some mention of it only supporting the / 
<enyc> e2fsprogs  provides this  blkid  library for detecting stuff, though grub may be doing its awn thing of course
<TJ-> Try "grub-probe -t fs /dev/XXXX" on the BTRFS block device
<enyc> bleuuuuuuuuuuuuuurgh my 18.04-gnoe-brtrfs  vb  struuuuuuuuuuuuugling
<enyc> not even runnying many apps or atnything
<enyc> ok booted the 16.04
<enyc> grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `udev'.
<enyc> doesn't seem to matter what i probe
<TJ-> sorry, my fault sohuld be "grub-probe -t fs -d /dev/XXXX"
<TJ-> I always forget the -d for device!
<TJ-> otherwise it's a sysfs path
<TJ-> counter-intuitive
<enyc> detects "btrfs" no problem
<enyc> ext4s' detected as "ext2" (which may make sense acutally, same r/o grub driver thing)
<enyc> os-prober at fault?
<enyc> hrrm even os-prober on the 18.04-on-ext4  is not seeing the 18.04-on-btrfs
<TJ-> Could be
<TJ-> /usr/lib/os-probes/init/10filesystems  mentions btrfs
<enyc> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/os-prober/+bug/887836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 887836 in os-prober (Ubuntu) "update-grub does not create btrfs menuentry in grub.cfg" [High,Triaged]
<enyc> grrrrrrrr annoying bug grrrrrrr
<TJ-> looks like the patches haven't landed either. bit-rot again! https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=688336
<ubottu> Debian bug 688336 in os-prober "update-grub finds only one system on btrfs volume" [Normal,Open]
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-22
<pavlos> does browse network work? can you see other hosts in your subnet?
<brianXP> hi
<brianXP> I think that I no longer need Windows is it okay to install 18.04?
<pavlos> 10.04 is beta now, one more month and it will be released
<pavlos> 18.04
<brianXP> what about using a the final freeze version? Could it give me any troubles? D:
<pavlos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<Menzador> Lol, according to the release schedule today is "March 22th"
<enyc> Menzador: who invented all this th/nd/rd/[...etc...] unnecessary-complexity anyway??!?!?
<Menzador> I blame the Anglos, Saxons, and Jutes
<mesa> Hello: I'm running Bionic Beaver, 3-21-2018 build date, on an iMac 5k 27"  - cpu intel Core i7-6700K@4.00GHz x8, graphics Radeon r9 m395x. Currently dual booting High Sierra and Ubuntu Bionic Beaver. I used reFINd boot manager to get through the installation. The problem I am having now is Ubuntu is re-writing the boot record everytime I run it: (I have to reinstall reFINd while booted to the maacosx . How can I have ubuntu (grub I assume) not to rewrite 
<mesa> the boot record. I want to use reFINd. Thanks.
<mesa> I'm happy to report that, other than the behaviour m,entioned above, It is running very nicely on the mac hardware.
<lotuspsychje> didnt test on mac myself mesa 
<lotuspsychje> !mac | mesa can this help anyhow>?
<lotuspsychje> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<mesa> lotuspsychje: Thanks I will read now. 
<JimBuntu> mesa, Were you using Ubuntu prior to Bionic Beaver?
<mesa> no
<mesa> slackware
<mesa> mac osx high sierra
<JimBuntu> I am using a similar set up to what you describe, except 16.04 and don't have that issue, that's why I was wondering.
<mesa> 16.04 didn't work for me due to graphics drivers. I needed the kernel support in the Beaver
<JimBuntu> whoops, now I see it's an iMac... I always think MBP
<mesa> JimBuntu: What bootloader are you using to dual boot with?
<JimBuntu> I am using reFINd
<mesa> Grub keeps rewriting my boot record nullifying reFINd. 
<JimBuntu> The only times I have to reload reFINd is when updating, sometimes macOS removes it on me... but it only takes a few seconds to re-install and it keeps my old settings/etc
<mesa> Everytime I boot to ubuntu then grub takes over. Have to reinstall reFINd. 
<mesa> I'm researching now on how to solve the issue. 
<mesa> Lunch time, later.
<JimBuntu> That is odd to me. Have fun
<Asad2005> I have upgraded to 18.04 from 17.10 at the end of file installation it failed, i think everything installed apart from papirus icon theme, is it safe to restart, rerunning the update manager shows only papirus but again failing to install it
<Asad2005> plus unsused header files to be removed
<nacc> Asad2005: "papirus-icon-theme"? 
<Asad2005> yes
<nacc> Asad2005: can you pastebin what happens in a terminal when you try to run `sudo apt-get -f install` ?
<Asad2005> i will try
<nacc> Asad2005: just curious why it's failing, as the package only exists in bionic
<Asad2005> https://pastebin.com/XtRkQnLK
<nacc> Asad2005: that's from '-f install' ?
<Asad2005> yes
<nacc> Asad2005: it seems like papirus-icon-theme is installed fine then
<nacc> Asad2005: `apt-cache policy papirus-icon-theme`
<Asad2005> https://pastebin.com/Y93FdaAd
<Asad2005> the update-manager ended just before the clean up process
<Asad2005> Can i safely restart
<Asad2005> If thats the only package can i try uninstalling it first
<nacc> Asad2005: ah, you were running some unsupported version of it?
<Asad2005> probably yes
<nacc> Asad2005: i would remove that first (sudo apt remove papirus-icon-theme) then install it by ahdn (sudo apt-get install papirus-icon-theme)
<nacc> then i'd reboot
<Asad2005> ok thanks
<mesa> More success running Bionic Beaver (build date 3-21) on my iMac 5k 27". All my Apple Periph's are working: Magic Mouse 2, Magic Trackpad 2 & Magic Keyboard. Some gestures are not... yet. I wonder how to further configure ? 
<mesa> All Above are bluetooth devices. =) sweet.
<mesa> I think I will document this entire setup, not just the bluetoooth, from the beginning to help others. Where would be a good place to post my "Installing and Dual Booting Ubuntu Bionic Beaver and High Sierra Mac OSX on your iMac" ?
<mesa> I'll put it on my personal blog for now. 
<mesa> I'm searching for guidance/docs on fine tuning the keyboard/Trackpad/Mouse right now. Trying to get special keys on the keyboard (multimedia, etc) and trackpad and mouse gestures fine tuned.
<hggdh> interesting. After today's updates I lost the ability to set the primary touchpad button. Now the primary is the left button no matter what.
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-23
<aliendude5300> Hello, I'm trying to mount my LUKS partition to get to my files from an 18.04 live USB. I'm getting this error https://i.redd.it/hw0a0kftofn01.png
<aliendude5300> I have installed the cryptsetup package
<Asad2005> my wired network is not working after upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04, i am now on wifi only how can i resolve this issue
<lotuspsychje> Asad2005: we reccomend testing 18.04 daily clean, not upgraded
<Asad2005> lotuspsychje: Thanks, now i have upgraded and have this issue
<lotuspsychje> Asad2005: try a 18.04 daily luveusb and see if your network is working there first
<lotuspsychje> Asad2005: wich chipset you got?
<Asad2005> lotuspsychje: I dont think its an hardware issue since i connect to LAN ok but no internet, may be its a dns issue, i have added my provider dns IPs and will see later if it works
<MoL0ToV> hi! someone know if libreoffice 6 is included in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<ducasse> !info libreoffice bionic
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:6.0.2-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 11 kB, installed size 101 kB
<OlofL> I just upgraded to 18.04 from 16.04. It seems like my DNS resolvers are gone. and it wont use whatever dhcp provided
<OlofL> i did dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<TJ-> OlofL: systemd-resolved is supposed to take over that; see the release notes
<TJ-> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#New_features_in_18.04
<OlofL> TJ-: ok how do I get it working? systemd-resolv --status shows no dns servers
<TJ-> Is it a desktop or server install?
<OlofL> TJ-: desktop
<TJ-> OK, so it's using Network Manager, which should have a private instance of dnsmasq running 
<TJ-> First check whether there is: "ps -efly | grep dnsmasq"
<OlofL> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/Hy6iXyey
<OlofL> and https://pastebin.com/5dYvP00V
<TJ-> OlofL: yes, you can see the NM-private instance is PID 3066 
<TJ-> does the symlink /etc/resolv.conf exist? if so, what are it's contents? I'm wondering if it's pointing to systemd-resolved's 127.0.0.53 instead of dnsmasq's 127.0.1.1
<TJ-> OlofL: if that is the case I'd think doing 'systemctl disable systemd-resolved; systemctl stop systemd-resolved' then "systemctl restart network-manager" should have NM/dnsmasq regain control
<OlofL> root@olof-ubuntu:~# ls -l /etc/resolv.conf  lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 mars  23 10:27 /etc/resolv.conf -> ../run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<ikonia> rud0lf: so are you running xorg or wayland on 18.04 ?
<rud0lf> how can i check this?
<ikonia> what did you configure 
<rud0lf> i didn't do anything special
<rud0lf> just installed from .iso
<rud0lf> we're talking about this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NxxjnbCmqD/
<rud0lf> worked fine at xubuntu 16.04
 * enyc meows
<enyc> TJ-: so, what do you suggest over the os-prober btrfs mess?
<enyc> TJ-: dont have bug to hand at moment, can you increase importanced at least?
<TJ-> enyc: I don't recall the issue, didn't we find existin bugs for it? 
<enyc> yes, in both debian and ubuntu
<enyc> but changes not tested or committed etc.
<enyc> does it need maintainer contacting?
<enyc> does it  need PPAs built for test?
<TJ-> it needs doing upstream so it filters down really
<enyc> can you mail maintainer/upstream about it?
<enyc> see what they saya
<donofrio> I'm with TJ
<enyc> donofrio: dangerous, do not touch :)
<donofrio> lol, was just saying that yes changes should flow down stream to ubuntu (should also be able to diff changes needed back upstream but it seems easier to feed updates from upstream to downstream
<donofrio> that's all.....
<SCHAPiE> hi
<SCHAPiE> Remmina is not working in Bionic; what other RDP client would you recommend me to use for the moment?
<SCHAPiE> yes, i run Bionic on my machine at work ;P
<SCHAPiE> got sick of 17.10's ancient non-coloured emoji, so i upgraded
<tomreyn> "not working" how?
<tomreyn> run it from a terminal to get error messages
<SCHAPiE> it throws an error about a missing symbol
<SCHAPiE> ehm, *undefined symbol: vte_terminal_copy_clipboard_format
<SCHAPiE> not sure how or why
<tomreyn> are you using freerdp and / or remmina from a third party repository?
<SCHAPiE> i have freerdp installed on it, but not from a 3rd party repo
<SCHAPiE> and remmina is also the system default version
<SCHAPiE> i'll try wiping off all freerdp components and remmina; and then reinstall remmina
<tomreyn> dpkg -l remmina remmina-rdp libfreerdp-client2-2 libfreerdp-2-2
<tomreyn> !info remmina bionic
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): GTK+ Remote Desktop Client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-rcgit.27+dfsg-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 153 kB, installed size 492 kB
<tomreyn> !info remmina-rdp bionic
<ubottu> Package remmina-rdp does not exist in bionic
<SCHAPiE> remmina-plugin-rdp i think
<tomreyn> !info remmina-plugin-rdp bionic
<ubottu> remmina-plugin-rdp (source: remmina): RDP plugin for Remmina. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0-rcgit.27+dfsg-3ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 33 kB, installed size 113 kB
<tomreyn> you're right
<tomreyn> !info libfreerdp-client2-2 bionic
<ubottu> libfreerdp-client2-2 (source: freerdp2): Free Remote Desktop Protocol library (client library). In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0~git20170725.1.1648deb+dfsg1-7 (bionic), package size 236 kB, installed size 809 kB
<SCHAPiE> quite an essential application, when working on a linux machine, in an environment where i need to access some windows machines as well
<tomreyn> !info libfreerdp-2-2 bionic
<ubottu> Package libfreerdp-2-2 does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> !info libfreerdp2-2 bionic
<ubottu> libfreerdp2-2 (source: freerdp2): Free Remote Desktop Protocol library (core library). In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0~git20170725.1.1648deb+dfsg1-7 (bionic), package size 446 kB, installed size 1384 kB
<tomreyn> make sure your versions match
<tomreyn> you can also install freerdp2-x11 and try with that
<tomreyn> (or freerdp2-wayland if you use wayland)
<SCHAPiE> i quite enjoy remmina's workflow, not looking to use something different, unless really necessary
<SCHAPiE> hm, nope, fresh install produces the same results
<SCHAPiE> :(
<SCHAPiE> annoying
<tomreyn> you chose to use a pre-release version, you should be able to adjust your workflows
<SCHAPiE> true, not overly difficult; but it doesn't make it less annoying :p
<SCHAPiE> didn't expect something like remmina breaking to pass QA, not even in a prerelease stage
<SCHAPiE> wow, those freerdp2-x11 defaults are outdated
<SCHAPiE> what a horrible application compared to remmina
<SCHAPiE> tomreyn: found it, turns out to be a local issue related to vte-ng, installed with Termite.
<SCHAPiE> thnx for the help anyway
<SCHAPiE> it's unfortunate that Termite, the best terminal emulator i know, is still not in Ubuntu's repositories; any chance it will be there one day?
<Faux> Someone's asked for it, and not immediately been shot down: https://bugs.debian.org/890719
<ubottu> Debian bug 890719 in wnpp "RFP: termite -- A keyboard-centric VTE-based terminal, aimed at use within a window manager with tiling and/or tabbing support." [Wishlist,Open]
<Faux> (But nobody's volunteered to do the work.)
<SCHAPiE> ah, that's nice to hear.
<SCHAPiE> I can imagine... it needs a patched version of some VTE stuff
<SCHAPiE> which would break other things
<SCHAPiE> although it's really a pleasant to use terminal emulator, imho
<beta-tester> hello, does anybody know, why i can not PXE boot the current daily-live ISO of Ubuntu 18.04, but Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS and Ubuntu 17.10.1 do PXE boot properly.
<beta-tester> i also wrote a report of my problem, but without any answer. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1754828 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754828 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 18.04 LTS daliy-live ISO fails PXE boot" [Undecided,New]
<beta-tester> or is the ability to PXE boot the ISO only included to the final release?
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-24
<jusss> gnome 3.28 is available now?
<Fudge> is it me or is there something wrong with mirrors?
<Fudge> E: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-defaults/cpp_7.3.0-1ubuntu2_i386.deb  403  Forbidden [IP: 202.158.214.106 80]
<Bashing-om> !info cpp-7
<ubottu> cpp-7 (source: gcc-7): GNU C preprocessor. In component main, is optional. Version 7.3.0-12ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 6801 kB, installed size 23336 kB
<Fudge> it's doing it with all packages dur for install
<Fudge> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6QxDXWb2D9/
<Fudge> this is what I have left that I can not install, all 403   cpp gcc geoip-database gvfs-bin gvfs-common
<tyoc213> Hi there, if I want the latest LTS in april... but I need to install ubuntu ¨right now¨
<tyoc213> how I will go to update to taht LTS???
<tsimonq2> tyoc213: If you install 16.04, you can easily update once 18.04.1 comes out.
<tsimonq2> You'll get a popup message, and when you're ready, you can click the Upgrade button.
<tyoc213> if I install a non LTS???
<tyoc213> it will be the same? or only from LTS to LTS???
<tsimonq2> Same story.
<tyoc213> OK
<tyoc213> thx
<tsimonq2> No problem, have a nice day, tyoc213.
<tyoc213> same
<tsimonq2> Thanks.
<tyoc213> :)
<happy_hacker> ikonia: exactly, but you post the same kind of accusatory stuff there; and you get shot down by folks who know better
<jusss> how I can upgrade gnome 3.26 to 3.28?
<lotuspsychje> jusss: keep your system up to date
<jusss> lotuspsychje: how ? aptitude upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> jusss: sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<jusss> ok
<lotuspsychje> !final | jusss 
<ubottu> jusss: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<jusss> ubottu: lotuspsychje can I just upgrade gnome? because my kernel is made by me
<ubottu> jusss: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> jusss: lets start from the beginning, wich ubuntu version are you on now?
<jusss> lotuspsychje: I don't want to upgrade my kernel, is that possible
<jusss> lotuspsychje: bionic
<lotuspsychje> jusss: keep using older kernels is a security risk
<jusss> lotuspsychje: I know, but my hardware driver are not common
<lotuspsychje> jusss: wich kernel are you on now?
<jusss> lotuspsychje: 4.15.0
<jusss> it's not very old
<jusss> so it is possible?
<lotuspsychje> jusss: bionic will keep 4.15 kernel and update . versions
<jusss> lotuspsychje: I don't understand
<flocculant> would it not be wise to report the issue you have - so that the kernel is updated to include what you need - even if it's not common - unless you made it all yourself then someone somewhere might benefit
<jusss> I run ubuntu bionic on a x86-64 intel atom tablet, so it's not common or popular, 
<flocculant> jusss: so?
<jusss> but it is x86-64, so almost works well
<flocculant> that's no reason to not report it
<flocculant> I mean if you can't be bothered that's fine - as long as you know it works both ways ;)
<jusss> flocculant: there's a guy did a document for that on github, and I don't think kernel stuff will do something about intel atom tablet, because intel atom chips is dead
<TJ-> The gnome versions issue is confusing; Release Notes is cryptic: "Apps provided by GNOME have been updated to 3.28. " --- implying there's a difference between 'apps' and 'core' ?
<TJ-> jusss: if kernel support is broken then kernel developers want to know and want to fix it
<TJ-> jusss: if however your particular device has additional hardware devices that only have out-of-tree modules (drivers) that's something else
<TJ-> jusss: for the latter situation the modules should be packaged using DKMS so they can be rebuilt against a newly installed kernel
<jusss> look, I just want to know just upgrade gnome without others is ok or not, there're so many people do thing about atom chips, I think they have alrady effected kernel
<jusss> TJ-: my hardware are out of the official linux modules
<TJ-> Most of the gnome-* core packages look to be 3.28 already
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: just nautilus will remain 3.26 for desktop icons right
<jusss> TJ-: lotuspsychje if I run `aptitude install gnome` can it upgrade to 3.28?
<jusss> now I'm on 3.26
<TJ-> gnome-session and gnome-shell show as 3.28 here
<jusss> I just want to upgrade gnome, like on archlinux I can run `pacman -S gnome` it will upgrade
<jusss> re-install will upgrade to date, but I don't know it is the same on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> yeah 3.28 here also
<TJ-> " apt list 'gnome*' | grep 3\.28 | sort -r | less"
<TJ-> jusss: lastest packages are installed with "sudo apt upgrade" - but usually if unattended-upgrades is installed mostly it's done in the background
<jusss> TJ-: I don't know why you guys are so obbessed about upgrade all packages, what if there're some bugs on new packages
<lotuspsychje> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jusss> why not just upgrade what you need
<lotuspsychje> jusss: thats not how ubuntu works
<TJ-> jusss: upgraded packages contain bug-fixes. That's how Ubuntu works. In a release no new features are added, only bug-fixes applied
<jusss> lotuspsychje: so ubuntu is a kind of 'archlinux' now?
<TJ-> jusss: thats why we have 6-monthly releases... newer upstream versions go into the next release
<TJ-> jusss: This is how Ubuntu always has been, since 2004. Based on how Debian does it but with a faster release cadence
<jusss> why ubuntu has so many package manager? apt apt-get aptitutde apt-cache apt-whatever
<jusss> oh, I forget dpkg
<TJ-> jusss: every 2 years, in April, a new Long Term Release comes out. This april 18.04 Bionic will be an LTS
<jusss> I heard of lots of about old versions to latest version via upgrading, and there're lots of problems, and people's suggest is just re-install latest ubuntu is better
<TJ-> jusss: dpkg is the debian package manager for packages already on the local system; apt-get is the scriptable repository-aware package fetcher. apt is the user front end to apt-get. aptitude is a CLI ncurses based interface to apt
<TJ-> apt tools all use dpkg to actually do package installation/removal
<jusss> I wonder is there a feature like 'pacman -Fs' on apt-stuff
<lotuspsychje> jusss: in all cases, we reccomend to keep your system up to date, fully
<jusss> get the package's name via search one command the package contain
<jusss> I don't think apt-cache or apt-file can do this well
<TJ-> jusss: apt-cache search ....
<lotuspsychje> howarth: thats correct
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-walppapers | howarth 
<ubottu> howarth: Package ubuntu-walppapers does not exist in bionic
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-wallpapers
<howarth> ii  ubuntu-wallpapers-bionic                   18.04.0-0ubuntu1                    all          Ubuntu 18.04 Wallpapers
<lotuspsychje> howarth: yep, the 2 beaver ones added
<howarth> and the old ones removed
<jusss> TJ-: lotuspsychje what do you guys think of wayland or xorg? which one is better for you
<lotuspsychje> those were artfull ones right
<jusss> some programs won't work on wayland now
<lotuspsychje> jusss: ive tested 3 machines on xorg & wayland, wayland very unusable for me..
<jusss> for example like florence virtual keyboard
<TJ-> jusss: Wayland protocol, and the implemented compositors using it (mutter, etc.) are terrible at present, nowehre near feature parity with Xorg
<TJ-> The actual wayland protocol design is broken, as in it severely restricts use-cases that people need
<jusss> aha, TJ- lotuspsychje where's your Mir?
<jusss> if I remember correctly
<jusss> upstart Mir unity... and ???
<howarth> What is the deal with the snap releases in bionic? I was surprised to see those promoted in the Updates window over the same version from ubuntu-bionic-universe.
<jusss> and ubuntu phone
<howarth> err Ubuntu Software program I mean
<howarth> Rampant use of snaps would seem a bit bloaty
<jusss> ubuntu is so obbsessed about dropping something off
<lotuspsychje> jusss: are you trolling us?
<jusss> lotuspsychje: I'm just kidding
<TJ-> howarth: It's yet more Canonical fragmentation
<TJ-> I predict it's going to become a mess because determining if something is supported is going to require finding out where it came from
<TJ-> I won't deal with snaps on principle
<howarth> well it is true that Linux has tended towards tons of ways to do the same task
<TJ-> howarth: it's not that, it's the direct support issues it brings up, since we have to check if package X might be a snap or is using the archive packages
<howarth> like installing all of 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' to play H264 vs just installing gstreamer1.0-libav and GStreamer Multimedia Codecs
<TJ-> it's like with PPAs but just adding another layer
<howarth> The first gave me artifacts in playback where the second didn't for an AVI movie
<howarth> Half of Linux support seems to be finding the least buggy option at the moment
<howarth> So far the only worrisome thing that I have run into since installing bionic on a 2008 MacPro with HD2600XT is that a random video bug coming out of sleep.
<howarth> On one occasion, when I woke the machine, it gave a checkboard black and white screen from which only escape was a hard reboot
<howarth> Haven't seen that one since so hopefully it is a rare glitch
<jusss> what is the windows manager of gnome 3.28? I cann't find title bar on any window
<jusss> missing the buttons of max min close
<jusss> it's metacity?
<howarth> mutter?
<howarth> I was just looking at the fact that compiz doesn't get installed
<mesa> I am new to Ubuntu. Running Bionic Beaver 18.04 candidate 3-21 build date. I have a question concerning updates/upgrades. apt &  "software updater" show a list of udates available. I wonder why "Ubuntu Software" shows everything up to date? here is a screenshot. Thank in advance. https://tinyurl.com/ybwstn9j 
<howarth> Maybe your hitting a stale mirror?
<howarth> Have you tried 'sudo apt-get update', 'sudo apt-get upgrade' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' on the command line?
<howarth> I just did a clean install on an unformatted SSD last night here with 03-21 and there were plenty of updates then and this morning.
<mesa> I have not updated yet. I have ran 'sudo apt-get update' && 'apt list --upgradable' to see the updates available. I am assuming that apt-get and "Software Updater" are showing the same updates. My main question is wht the "Ubuntu software" shows none.  
<mesa> s/wht/why/
<flocculant> are the packages that are updatable even shown in Software - not sure as I don't run Ubuntu - but isn't it the case that Software doesn't show everything? and thus likely to not show all updates?
<mesa> Could be. I'm new to Ubuntu world. Maybe Ubuntu Software ( the orange bag =) only shows 3rd party apps? I'm still reading. I'm always curious to know more about update tools. 
<mesa> THe fact that these don't match alerted me. 
<howarth> normally if you wait a bit I believe it should pop up the software update application with an auto-download completed
<howarth> at least that is the behavior I've seen before with bionic
<mesa> howarth: Have you seen the screenshot I pasted?
<howarth> I don't overly trust the app and normally do it command line
<mesa> Software Updater I ran manually and it shows updates available. yes.
<howarth> ah
<howarth> I think that sometimes you can see stale info in the Software Updater if you have already installed the updates
<howarth> I see that if I do it on the command line after that app pops up in the dock with updates
<howarth> It doesn't do a real-time check to verify that things still need to be installed
<howarth> but will just show what was needed when it was launched
<mesa> howarth: fwiw, I refreshed the Ubuntu Software ( orange bag) it checks right now, software is up to date is the message I get. I'll use apt-get at cli and not trust the orange bag. =)
<mesa> Even gives the time as current
<howarth> check with 'dpkg -l' to make sure those aren't really already updated
<mesa> ok
<howarth> if so, when you click 'Install' it will just pop right out as they will be all 'no-ops' for apt-get
<howarth> FYI, you get the same kind of race condition with the App Store app on macOS.
<howarth> IMHO, the Ubuntu Software program can be rather flakey
<howarth> Especially its behavior when searching for software
<howarth> Hmm
<mesa> ok I just got an error in Ubuntu Software when I clicked the refresh icon in the updates tab:  "Unable to get list of updates: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource Temporarily Unavailable)
<howarth> Maybe the 'This application is unconfined.' warnings for the Snap Store are due to like of app-armor support?
<howarth> err like=lack
<mesa> SO, the moral is.. trust apt/dpkg like I always have. =)
<mesa> howarth: https://tinyurl.com/y87dedn9   
<howarth> that suggests that it is checking in the background
<howarth> when you start up the machine it will do that and you may bump into that
<howarth> Although it shouldn't be auto-applying the updates on its own, just downloading them
<mesa> I had to install myself. It didn't auto install. I used apt-get. I was only curious as to why Ubuntu SOftware Updates tab never showed updates available.
<TJ-> mesa: gnome-software (ubuntu-software) is full of bugs so it doesn't surprise me
<howarth> I suspect that the Software Update app and the Ubuntu Software app aren't as well integrated as one would hope
<mesa> TJ-: Noted as well as howarth eluded to that. 
<mesa> cli is my friend.
<mesa> other than that. this beaver is humming right along on this iMac 5k.
<howarth> Or use Synaptic Package Manager
<mesa> I loathe having to boot sierra at all.
<mesa> howarth: I should check into synaptics pkg manager. for kicks and grins. )
<mesa> Ironic: I will search for it in Ubuntu SOftware ! lol
<mesa> apt-cache search synaptic | grep package
<mesa> oh yeah!
 * mesa closes the orange bag...
 * flocculant mostly uses synaptic
<howarth> One wonky thing I noticed with the current bionic installer is that gnome-characters,  gnome-logs  and gnome-system-monitor are all installed with 3.26 based snaps despite the 3.28 based ones being present in the bionic repo
<mesa> howarth: Same here.
<howarth> Filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1758551
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1758551 in Ubuntu "bionic install uses 3.26 gnome snaps instead of 3.28 packages" [Undecided,New]
<mesa> howarth: I just checked my system and both the 3.26 snaps and the normal 3.28 deb pkgs for gnome-* pkgs you mentioned are installed on my system.
<mesa> Same with gnome-logs here.
<howarth> looks like Ubuntu still has quite a few 3.26 packages in the bionic repo to update to 3.28
<howarth> nautilus for one
<Pharma> Hello, does somebody has issues with sound output in ubuntu 18.04 after update as me?
<mesa> I just removed the 4 gnome-* (3.26) snaps
<mesa> Pharma: Yes. I have intermittent sound problems.
<mesa> I have yet to look into it.
<Pharma> I just booted and have no sound, is there any workaround for this issue or should i wait next update which will fix this?
<howarth> Heh
<mesa> howarth: Should gnome-logs be added to that bug report?
<howarth> I should have known that nautilus was still at 3.26 because I have icons on the Desktop
<howarth> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/top-gnome-3-28-features
<mesa> I had 3.26 snap and normal deb pkg 3.28 of that one also.
<howarth> upstream seems to have marked the bug as no longer effects
<howarth> so perhaps this is fixed in a newer installer snapshot
<howarth> It is interesting that the snaps usage isn't that well integrated with the normal apt-get
<mesa> Installer I used was from the 3-21 daily build.
<howarth> In that the presence of the same package name as a normal package doesn't get upgraded over the same package name installed as a snap
<howarth> when the normal package has the newer version
<TJ-> howarth: yes, it's a mess :)
<howarth> You might try again with the 03-24 snapshot and see if it is fixed
<howarth> Interesting that they daily snapshots aren't really so daily
<howarth> more like every three days
<mesa> howarth: Do you have this snap installed? : -> gnome-3-26-1604   3.26.0     53    stable/…  canonical     -
<mesa> The installer installed that also.
<howarth> hmmm
<howarth> https://didrocks.fr/2018/01/23/welcome-to-the-ubuntu-bionic-age-nautilus-a-lts-and-desktop-icons/
<howarth> Sound like bionic will be left with the 3.26 nautilus in order to avoid losing the desktop icons
<howarth> It would be nice if they had a separate repo to allow folks to support a forked 3.28 nautilus instead
<howarth> Ah, seems like they are leaving that to user supported ppa's
<mesa> howarth: Do you have this snap installed? : -> gnome-3-26-1604   3.26.0     53    stable/…  canonical     -
<howarth> yes
<howarth> that might have been a dependency for the others
<mesa> true
<howarth> Fedora 28 is taking the bleeding edge route and jumping right into 3.28 nautilus
<pharma> removed nvidia driver and sound is back
<mesa> pharma: how did you go about that?
<pharma> Tried all from web, then decided to remove nvidia-* to see what will happen, sound is back now
<mesa> remove nvidia* from what directory?
<Faux> pharma: My guess is that Pulse is defaulting to an HDMI output on your gpu for no reason, pavucontrol lets you flip it.
<pharma> nope it was configured to speaker and headphones when i plugged them
<Faux> Okay.
<Faux> I wonder why ansible 2.4 has missed Bionic; it was in Debian Testing in 2017.
<Faux> ansible
<Faux> Oh, I typed ansible. Thanks, text corruption.
<mesa> pharma: Do you mind elaborating what you did to get sound? I don't know where to start removing nvidia drivers.
<mesa> you mean nvidia drivers for ? kernel? pulseaudio? alsa? 
<Faux> She left.
<howarth> Heh
<howarth> fired up the nightly Live F28 snapshot and sure enough nautilus has no functional desktop
<howarth> just basically a background now 
<howarth> I suspect that might steer even more folks towards Ubuntu off of Fedora
<TJ-> Gnome made a deliberate decision to remove 'Desktop' metaphor from Nautilus. There was a lot of discussion about it some months ago
<howarth> I am surprised though that Fedora didn't load in some experimental extension to replace it
<howarth> I doubt they would be silly enough to release a RHEL based off of a Fedora without one
<howarth> Granted their customer base is pretty much just servers but still...
<TJ-> I've never seen the point of Desktop - if you're using the PC it's rarely seen and there are much better ways of organising data that dropping it all in one directory
<howarth> Well it is a sensible design for dealing with mounted removal devices
<howarth> Although on macOS is has always been a trap due to the performance hit of a cluttered desktop
<howarth> Still, it sounds like they pulled it to fix it (ie to get someone to actually create supported code for one).
<howarth> I gave up on Fedora when I first tried converting old Macs over to Linux as their extreme stance on non-free makes it a royal pain to deal with WiFi only hardware
<howarth> Connecting to a wireless router by ethernet cable to complete an install only works for portables and not desktops in other rooms.
<DarkAceZ> hey guys, can I install 18.04 now and not have to worry about some massive overhaul in April?
<DarkAceZ> meaning, will there be any desktop-breaking updates happening within the next month?
<DarkAceZ> I use Ubuntu as my "daily driver" of sorts
<Faux> It's still unstable; graphics drivers and Gnome have been broken in the last fortnight.
<Faux> Beta is 5th April.
<TJ-> DarkAceZ: we're way past Feature-Freeze; everything now is aimed at fixing bugs
<DarkAceZ> will all updates from here on out be able to be done from inside the system with the regular software/package manager?
<TJ-> Yes
<DarkAceZ> all right, thanks guys
<DarkAceZ> I'm going to try it out
<ktecho> DarkAceZ: I'm using Kubuntu, so it's not just the same, but have had no important problems in 15 days
<DarkAceZ> great! main thing I'm worried about is graphics drivers suddenly not working, like Faux mentioned, and such
<Bashing-om> DarkAceZ: nvidia graphics ? -- yesterday a fix was released by nvidia/our developers .. 
<DarkAceZ> yeah, GTX780M
<DarkAceZ> today's image should work, though? I'm downloading it right now
<Bashing-om> DarkAceZ: Yeah, should be golden . nvidia recommneds the 390 version driver - that is tested :) : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/131853/en-us .
<DarkAceZ> ah, thank you!
<Bashing-om> DarkAceZ: :) .. Let us know how it goes .
<DarkAceZ> I have slow internet, so it's going to be a while before Ubuntu is done downloading - possibly 2.8 hours...
<Bashing-om> DarkAceZ: K .. we still be here //also in the event of need .
<DarkAceZ> great, thanks!
#ubuntu+1 2018-03-25
<wagle> i'm runnng 1804 i have been chrooting into an old u1404 image to use an old netapp..  minutes (an hour?) ago, it lost the ability to dns.  what happened?
<TJ-> wagle: what were you doing in the chroot ?
<wagle> just running this old program that uses the net, but! maybe I never had dns, and the app hardcodes the ip address?
<wagle> thats my current suspicion..  the remote site might be down, and i finally noticed the lack of dns trying to diagnose the problem
<wagle> TJ-: nope, it just now failed and listed a dns name and not an ip address, so dns got broken today?
<TJ-> did the domain expire?
<wagle> nope..  but bind mounting /etc/resolv.conf inside the chroot works at the moment
<mesa> I may never run osx again on this iMac. Wow. Lightning fast on bionic beaver
<BionicMac> Just installed todays build. SO sweet. I'm a long time Slackware user and I'm super impressed with Ubuntu.
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: In my case, I found wayland faster and smoother than Xorg . I was very impressed with the wayland implementation.
<BionicMac> Since kernel 4.15 my video card is fully supported
<wagle> I can just sit back and let u1804 update itself to a regular dist?
<Bashing-om> wagle: Affirmed .. just keep the beta updated . 
<BionicMac> Bashing-om: How can I run wayland on 18.04 ?
<BionicMac> Is there an easy way to switch back and forth.
<BionicMac> ?
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: At the password screen is a small cog lower right of the login box .
<BionicMac> ok rebooting...
<mesa> donald@bionic-mac:~$ echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<mesa> wayland
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: Wayland is a bit different .. wull take a bit to re-adjust .
<Bashing-om> will*
<BionicMac> I don't see any difference yet.
<BionicMac> like.. no visual difference.
<BionicMac> 3840 x 2160 is my top resolution ... I had the same in X. but that is the kernel driver and blah.
<BionicMac> that is a crazy resolution... higher than OSX would push it.
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: The main thing I liked in the wayland interface was the keyboard shortcuts ( work spaces ) .
<BionicMac> Oh! I should study up on that. I need them.
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: switching work spaces with the keyboard is smoother and faster, in my use case . 
<BionicMac> Bashing-om: I'm looking for a readme
<BionicMac> what is the hotkey for activites?
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: Not sure .. not on bionic at this time .
<BionicMac> This apple keyboard has no PgUp/Dn key...   pissing me off.
<BionicMac> on osx its fn+up-arrrow/down-arrow 
<BionicMac> don't know what the combo is here...
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: try as Windows key+arrow-up/down ( work space switcher ) . .. Also in wayland can click pn an application that is running in the dash to switch windows .
<BionicMac> nope
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: No experience with a MAC keyboard . Would not know where to begin in remapping keys :(
<BionicMac> ctrl+alt+up/down arrow. check !
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: Progress ! :))
<BionicMac> Next thing I really want/NEED badly is my trackpad gestures....
<BionicMac> I gusess I need synaptics something something bblah blah
<BionicMac> Apple Magic Trackpad. working great with basic pointer ... now I want my gestures back.
<BionicMac> two finger scroll... swicth workspaces 3-finger swipe.. etc etc
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: Not so sure how well the trackpad is supported in wayland . ( beginning to sound like a broken record ) 
<BionicMac> =)
<BionicMac> Well. I didn't have it working in X either. so ... 
<BionicMac> I can always go back to X if needed. 
<BionicMac>  I'm good eiher way. I just want my gestures =)
<BionicMac> Bashing-om: What is your browser of choice in ubuntu?
<BionicMac> man, expressvpn is lightning fast as solid.
<BionicMac> s/as/and/
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: Depends on what environment I am in .. elinks for CLI ; Gui is chromium .// touchpad do not know what waykand woukd have for a driver . Xorg perhaps : https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xserver-xorg-input-synaptics&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all .
<BionicMac> Bashing-om: Thanks brother man! =)
<BionicMac> I like chromium myself, I'll play with ff and chromiuim until i settle on one. I've been on safari for a while now.
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: Learning wayland is going to be trippy :)
<BionicMac> Well. the good thing is I can be back in X in a heartbeat
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: True .. will have to wait and see how support for wayland plays out .
<BionicMac> Bashing-om: I'm going to write a tutorial on dual-booting ubuntu and macosx high sierra on a 5k. Eventually. I 'm almost to the point where I want to completely wipe out osx partition.
<BionicMac> I already trashed to boot loader by installing grub to main drive instead of somewhere else.. I wasn't looking =) it's trash.  =)
<BionicMac> s/to/the/
<BionicMac> I always come back to linux, no matter what. I should stop trying to fool myself.
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: Trashing grub multi-booting and then fixing is how I learned grub :)
<BionicMac> NO I trashed Apples boot loader. My grub is intact. 
<BionicMac> haha
<BionicMac> I need to learn more about grub. I'm still in Lilo land. !@!
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: I am fortunate in that linux does *evrything* i need to do .
<BionicMac> It does that.
<Bashing-om> BionicMac: grub2 has changed a lot from lilo . There too is a lot to re-learn ( and I still miss the inittab system ! )
<BionicMac> agreed
<Bashing-om> Gotta do the rain locker thing .. back soonest .
<BionicMac> Peace
<Fudge> ok it seems the packages i had trouble with is due to the asutralian mirror
<fxnoob> hello
<fxnoob> I need help installing ubuntu, I cannot even boot installer, Ryzen 5 2400G
<fxnoob> 18.04 beta
<fxnoob> if I boot normal usb hangs without seeing any error, if I boot uefi usb gives an error with AMD-vi
<Bashing-om> fxnoob: And did you verify the .iso download integrity ?
<fxnoob> no problem with integrity
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | fxnoob Hummm .. try :
<ubottu> fxnoob Hummm .. try :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fxnoob> ok, trying
<fxnoob> thanks
<fxnoob> hello, nomodeset did the trick
<fxnoob> thanks :)
<Bashing-om> fxnoob: nomodeset permanently is not a good solution . We do need to find out why the kernel driver does not load .
<fxnoob> Bashing-om, well I'm on 18.04 but driver has 0 acceleration, I have stuttering when I move windows
<fxnoob>            Display Server: X.Org 1.19.6 drivers: fbdev,ati (unloaded: modesetting,vesa,radeon)
<Bashing-om> fxnoob: You are running on the fall back driver .. will not have good performance . Need to get the AMD driver funtional .
<fxnoob> I read something about mesa
<fxnoob> Mesa works with this integrated gpu
<fxnoob> aka Radeon Vega 11
<fxnoob> this installation detects as radeon vega 8 mobile :)
<Bashing-om> fxnoob: hybrid graphics .. will take some one else that has the experience to advise here . 
<fxnoob> well, so far I made it to boot/install, is a huge step ahead
<fxnoob> fixing driver, needs some reading
<fxnoob> also I read that only kernel 4.4.16 fully supports ryzen 5 2400G
<Bashing-om> fxnoob: Progress ! .. But I do not know the current state with AMD/Intel to knoiw what to do here .
<Bashing-om> !linux-image-generic
<fxnoob> well.. people who use latest hardware are considered pioneers :)
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic
<fxnoob> I'm on 1month and half old cpu
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.12.13 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<fxnoob> yeah, I'm on that one
<Bashing-om> fxnoob: The board is supported . the graphic's are questionable :(
<fxnoob> yes, I cannot use youtube or anything related to graphics, is framing bad
<fxnoob> also doesn't install the amd sound card, I only have sound from plantronics headset
<fxnoob> amd has only windows 10 64 bit at driver download, no linux or any other OS
<TABS_Network> Hi all. Any thoughts on ubuntu 18.04?
<Bashing-om> TABS_Network: Smooth and works a treat on my hardware .
<TABS_Network> Ok, great to hear Bashing-om. Do you use it in a business sense too?
<TABS_Network> I am interested in looking at using it for business, as I've used Ubuntu since 8.04, but only become familiar with the new layout since 12.04. I liked the GNOME environment, and hearing that it's been reintroduced is intriguing. The only concern I have is security of information.
<TABS_Network> I currently use Lubuntu, just for the sake of trying something different.
<Bashing-om> TABS_Network: To this time just casual desktop use . I find wayland smoother and faster .
<TABS_Network> Ah, okay. I haven't used wayland yet.
<TABS_Network> Bashing-om Is wayland the 18.04? I haven't looked at it specifically yet, apart from knowing what was coming?
<Bashing-om> TABS_Network: No longer wayland by default . at the pass word screen click on the gear icon at the lower right .
<TABS_Network> Bashing-om I haven't installed it yet. It's a consideration, as I've enjoyed Ubuntu, but am concerned with the security issues of business details regarding Google. Google is great in many areas, but I am not one to agree with the mass-collection, as sadly, it allows for businesses to become swamping morphs, that kill or absorb anything in their path. It's a love/hate relationship. Their services are fantastic, but the payoff 
<TABS_Network> seems to be a lack of privacy and a loss of business enterprise.
<TABS_Network> That is my biggest concern (and here I am using Lubuntu...lol)
<Bashing-om> TABS_Network: I must leave it to others to comment on Google as I have made no thought on that matter . My preference for my "work" OS is some varient of xfce . I will roll my own .
<Bashing-om> TABS_Network: xfce: be aware that there will be no wayland DE .
<ducasse> TABS_Network: what does concerns about google have to do with using ubuntu or not?
<TABS_Network> Sorry Bashing-om and ducasse. I was on the phone.
<TABS_Network> ducasse Canonical and their relationship with Google is my concern, well, not so much a concern but something I'd like to be more aware of what is going on.
<TABS_Network> Bashing-om Ok, good to know that too.
<ducasse> TABS_Network: the only thing in ubuntu that sends data to google is chromium, as far as i'm aware, and that's easily enough avoided
<TABS_Network> ducasse That's good to know. I didn't know that.
<TABS_Network> I read something about two years ago, a document created by Canonical and Google. I think it was a guide to using Ubuntu. It scared me that Google was getting involved at the education level, as it is like giving our kids a facebook account before they're past their stupid teen years.
<ducasse> i wouldn't worry too much about that. google is selling a lot of products and services for education, like chromebooks for schools. this document might have something to do with that.
<ducasse> whether google should be involved in education is another question, of course, but schools need to get their computers and applications from somewhere.
<TABS_Network> Yeah, true. I agree with that ducasse.
<beta-tester> hi, is the possibility to PXE boot the ubuntu 18.04 LTS (daily-live) ISO image not included yet in the prerelase or is it broken? i cam PXE boot ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS and 17.10.1 ISOs without problems. but not 18.04 LTS (daily-live). see for details: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1754828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1754828 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu 18.04 LTS daliy-live ISO fails PXE boot" [Undecided,New]
<tomreyn> isnt the default firefox search engine also google and does it not search as you type on the address (and, if you have it, search) bar?
<tomreyn> but other than those defaults i don't think there's much google-ness in ubuntu, if any.
<FurretUber> Hi, I have reported some bugs on Launchpad that were already corrected, but they had their status not changed.
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: Which ones?
<FurretUber> There are a few: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/1750707
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750707 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice says permission was denied to open a file in a NTFS partition, even with it having permission" [Undecided,New]
<tsimonq2> So that bug is solved?
<FurretUber> To me yes, I can use LibreOffice to open files in NTFS partitions with no problem now
<tsimonq2> Marked.
<tsimonq2> Any other ones?
<FurretUber> From Bionic that was it. There are some from previous versions that were already corrected: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunderbird/+bug/1690192
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1690192 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "Unable to configure Gmail account, login window has no functional buttons" [Undecided,New]
<FurretUber> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1725086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1725086 in linux (Ubuntu) "Spam of dmesg messages, Wi-Fi related" [Medium,Triaged]
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: You're saying I should mark both of these as "Fix Released"?
<FurretUber> These bugs no longer affect me. The Thunderbird one was corrected minutes after I reported it
<FurretUber> Because it was a big problem
<tsimonq2> OK
<tsimonq2> Please leave a comment on the bug report stating just that.
<tsimonq2> Well, on both of them.
<FurretUber> Ah, OK. I was not aware on how to proceed when they were corrected
<tsimonq2> Have you done any digging on the wiki? ;)
<FurretUber> I did, but not found anything regarding corrected bugs not marked by the developers/maintainers. Maybe I just have not paid attention on that...
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ChunkzZ1> Can I upgrade to 18.04 on xubuntu? I'm on 17.10.1...
<ChunkzZ1> They said to ask here.
<tsimonq2> ChunkzZ1: You can.
<tsimonq2> It's just not recommended quite yet.
<tsimonq2> It's a beta, so there might be some rough edges.
<ChunkzZ1> It'll have bugs but it'll work, right?
<tsimonq2> It *might* have bugs.
<tsimonq2> Statistically, the chances are higher of having bugs.
<tsimonq2> So yeah, it should work.
<FurretUber> tsimonq2: may you point me to the page with the procedure of saying/marking the bugs as corrected? My search abilities appear to be degraded today
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: Sure, one second.
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: The two pages I typically refer to are https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Triage/Charts and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: Otherwise, I guess the rule of thumb is "use your common sense" :)
<FurretUber> tsimonq2: Thank you, I would not find these pages, really. That cases fit on "Bugs resolved after update or config change", so I should just add a comment saying this was corrected with a update and then somebody from bugsquad or bug-control (I'm just a user) should change the status.
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: I'm a member of both, let me know what you need.
<tsimonq2> FurretUber: But I guess the eventual goal is for you to become a member of them, if you contribute enough. ;)
<tsimonq2> In fact, I suggest you join Bug Squad: https://launchpad.net/~bugsquad
<tsimonq2> iirc, there's little barrier to entry.
<tsimonq2> Then I was stubborn and got my bug control via MOTU. :P
<FurretUber> I will evaluate this later because I have to go now. Thank you for the help
<tsimonq2> No problem :)
<mesa> 3-24 build date of Bionic Beaver running like a charm on this Intel iMac. 
<tsimonq2> \o/
<BionicMac> Can anyone point me to information on tweaking gestures on a trackpad in ubuntu?
<tsimonq2> BionicMac: This comes up on a quick DDG search: https://github.com/mpiannucci/gnome-shell-extended-gestures
<BionicMac> tsimonq2, thanks
<tsimonq2> No problem.
<alnr> my desktop has a dialog box fixed to the top of the screen "Wireless mouse is very low in power" and not movable. I can dismiss it but it soon comes back. aside from it not likely being false, how can I make it so this dialog is not taking permanent residence on my desktop
<alnr> likely being false*
<ChmEarl> do-release-upgrade from artuful-bionic broke my network. Any cookbook to convert /etc/n/i to netplan? I see no method to bring up my old network
<ChmEarl> I had 2 bridges, one without an interface (virtual). Netplan refuses to work with virbr0
<tomreyn> ChmEarl: here's an example configuration for bridges https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/05/quick-and-easy-network-configuration-with-netplan
<ChmEarl> tomreyn, ty
<BionicMac> Is anyone else having intermittent audio issues in Bionic? I'm running a build from 3-24.  I have sound, then no sound. I'm quite new at ubuntu and totally new to pulseaudio so I really need a guide to trouble shoot this. thanks in advance. So far none of the guides I have read have helped and I REally would rather not reboot just to get sound. =)
<BionicMac> Every reboot, sound is perfect, until it just stops.
<BionicMac> I'm almost ready to believe that once the display blanks (sleeps) then once I log back in it stops. 
<BionicMac> well this worked: sudo alsa force-reload
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-18
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: It seems the latest gnome shell update that came out yesterday fixed my issue :) 
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.32.0-1ubuntu1 (disco), package size 676 kB, installed size 3344 kB
<lotuspsychje> this version dabbill ?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: yes, it was one of the latest devel releases that was broken for me 
<lotuspsychje> aha nice
<lotuspsychje> this version should be the one with performance tweak too
<lotuspsychje> you notice?
<dabbill> I have used it for about 10 minutes :) 
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> your new purpose in life dabbill :p
<dabbill> I just noticed that my monitors were off this morning after updating last night :) 
<dabbill> Yea, hopfully kids and wife will leave me alone after work today so I can play with things :) 
<lotuspsychje> lol
<dabbill> running Fedora KDE at work, but depending how 19.04 shapes up after release, I might switch my work machine :) 
<lotuspsychje> non-lts and production might not be a great idea
<dabbill> but, I might be to lazy for all that :D 
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> in most cases non-lts performs great too without a flaw
<dabbill> Eh, I work for a Cloud Managed Services company, as long as ssh and web browser works, I am fine :) 
<lotuspsychje> but then that one day you will really need to do something for work, thats the day its surely gonna crash :p
<dabbill> I could do my job from a LiveCD :) 
<lotuspsychje> yeah long live the clouds
<dabbill> we use Office365, and slack
<dabbill> so I really dont need much more then web browser 
<lotuspsychje> neat
<dabbill> Yea, its been fun so far. Would like to get back to more of a Linux Admin job, but with the cloud those jobs are slowly dieing 
<lotuspsychje> did you check canonical jobs
<dabbill> I have not done that 
<lotuspsychje> https://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<dabbill> Nice list of open jobs :) 
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: lol, it wont let me apply online for the cloud job, the College I went to is not listed. 
<dabbill> Oh, found there is an Other that can be used :D 
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: wich one interests you?
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: Cloud Operations Engineer 
<lotuspsychje> openstack/kubernetes
<dabbill> Yea, I have little bit of Docker experience, been using Linux since 1998, 3 Years working with AWS, and some Python scripting
<lotuspsychje> nice
<dabbill> well I applied for it, guess we shal see if anything happens, Would be nice to be able to work from home more then I do now ;s 
<lotuspsychje> yeah i love how some jobs at canonical are home based
<lotuspsychje> and you can idle on irc while getting payed :p
<dabbill> lol yea
<lotuspsychje> anyway good luck, lets hope you will visit them dabbill 
<dabbill> I should harass Popey and Wimpy more :) 
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: thanks :)
<Peppep> So, after updating to 19.04, apt-get update/upgrade will make it sync up with all the changes in the daily builds, right?
<lordcirth> Peppep, I believe so. You might need full-upgrade, though.
<Peppep> Perfect, thanks
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-19
<isomari> greetings, why don't I have all the options on my 19.04 plasma desktop right click 'leave' option? I only have 'logout' even though I have set 'offer shutdown options' on my system settings.
<BluesKaj> isomari did you recently update and upgrade?, if so some settings may need a reboot to function properly. Kind of elementary but that's the case these days.
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: did a little bit of testing last night with Gnome. Did not see any real performance difference, but usually I only start to have memory issues after 4 - 5 days of uptime, so we will see how that goes. 
<lotuspsychje> allrighty dabbill tnx for feedback
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/features-and-improvements-in-gnome-332.html
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: Yea, so far 3.32 is a very nice release. I have not had any problems since the last 1 or 2 dev releases. 
<lotuspsychje> dingo has some nice stuff
<dabbill> Yea, its been tempting me to swich from Fedora on my work machine
<lotuspsychje> but im more the lts guy, so im already wishing for next lts codename :p
<dabbill> That I have been running for the past 2 years. 
<dabbill> I really like to ride the bleeding edge :) 
<lotuspsychje> the latest bling for Mr. cloud :p
<dabbill> yup :D 
<dabbill> I ran Gentoo, and Arch for several years to keep up on the latest shinny, but starting to get lazy in my old age to keep up with them, so now its between *buntu's and Fedora. 
<lotuspsychje> always loved ubuntu here
<lotuspsychje> https://snapcraft.io/hollywood
<lotuspsychje> wrong window
<dabbill> I have not come over to the snap side yet. I dont like that they do not follow my desktop theme. 
<dabbill> I want all my apps to flow together. 
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: snaps are part of the system now, cant do much anymore to bypass
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: I removed a couple of the snaps and installed the native apps :D 
<lotuspsychje> thats possible yeah
<dabbill> I spend hours apon hours tweaking themes, and searching for new themes, cause I want everything to match :D
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: showoff plz?
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: https://www.deviantart.com/lotuspsychje/gallery/
<dabbill> I will have to take a new screenshot when I get home
<lotuspsychje> cool
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: Here are some of my old screenshots
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: 
<dabbill> err 
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: https://dabbill.com/desktop-screenshots/
<lotuspsychje> dabbill: nice!
<lotuspsychje> been playing with sabayon too in the past
<dabbill> I have played with most distros :) 
<dabbill> lotuspsychje: more old school https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQmj9TCOoaM
<lotuspsychje> i always loved wobbly windows
<dabbill> I have them on my work machine :D 
<dabbill> <3 KDE for that
<lotuspsychje> neat
<erle-> Nautilus 3.32 landed \o/
<OerHeks> as part of gnome 3.32 ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/3.32.0-1ubuntu1
<tomreyn> does this mean the snap can be dropped?
<erle-> Gnome Shell 3.32 landed Saturday
<erle-> tomreyn, only on Disco though
<tomreyn> erle-: what's new in there which allows for it to be dropped?
<tomreyn> does gnome / nautilus support desktop icons out of the box again?
<erle-> It was mostly Gnome 3.31.91 everything on Saturday, and now everything except cheese has been updated to 3.32
<erle-> tomreyn, Desktop icons are implemented using Shell extension
<tomreyn> seems like a good approach / compromise. hopefully those can be disabled, too.
<erle-> yes, they can, in gnome-tweak
<erle-> I only disable «illegitimate» Desktop items (i.e. those that are not files in ~/Desktop)
<tomreyn> sweet. https://gitlab.gnome.org/World/ShellExtensions/desktop-icons says snome shell >= 33.0 and naultilus >= 3.30.4
<erle-> e.g. Trash, Home, Mounted Drives etc.
<tomreyn> maybe then i can purge snapd :)
<erle-> Gnome could always do that, it was just that Budgie was not keeping up with the change
<erle-> that was the reason for ancient Nautilus
<erle-> Budie relied on Nautilus drawing the Desktop
<tomreyn> i see
<erle-> I am running Disco from live CD since Saturday morning without rebooting
<erle-> I am seeing the packets coming in one by one :)
<tomreyn> but i think a couple more things broke in 18.04 when i tested uninstalling the snap
<tomreyn> hehe, you know you can run it in a vm too! ;-)
<erle-> I wasn't planning to keep it up for that long, but it still runs
<tomreyn> plenty of ram, eh
<erle-> I deleted ~/.cache a few times
<erle-> everything else dos not take too much
<tomreyn> gnome tweaks shows the pre-installed extensions as disabled, but that's the same in 18.04. you can change its settings so that no more icons show, though.
<donofrio> how to ensure in 19.04 that inxi is inxi 3.0.32-00 (2019-02-07)
<tomreyn> maybe there's a snap for it, or the developers provide a compatible package, or you can build it yourself.
<tomreyn> ppa might be another options
<donofrio> I just wanted to prod that maintaners
<donofrio> I'm gitting my own for now just would be nice to have newer version
<tomreyn> i think it's in universe
<tomreyn> !info inxi
<ubottu> inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.32-1-1 (disco), package size 169 kB, installed size 760 kB
<donofrio> yah that sounds right....intresting....my 18.04.02 lts had older version found this one that seems to display everything good - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XmZm2t8J45/
<tomreyn> yeay, snap POC apps replaced by .deb's, snapd purged, gnome-shell still works, initializes faster.
<lolTest> I played around with disco dingo netboot build of the day. After successful installation of the basic system (no DE), I tried to "apt update" the system but could not connect to the repos. Is this normal behavious for daily builds of versions not released yet?
<tomreyn> i assume that with a netboot, ensuring that the utilities needed to bring the system online, and the configurations for this are in place, falls into your domain.
<lolTest> I am fairly inexperienced but installed the 18.10 and 19.04 netboots in VMs. The 18.10's "apt update" works out of the box while the 19.04 isn't. Was just wondering why this might be.
<tomreyn> how did you install exactly?
<tomreyn> netboot isos are a debian concept, not one in ubuntu AFAIK.
<tomreyn> oh, it looks like the mini.iso is also referred to as netboot.
<lolTest> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<tomreyn> you installed using a directory on a webserver?
<lolTest> yes, the terms netboot and netinst seem to mean the same here
<lolTest> nono, this is where I downloaded the *.iso files, I then fired up my VM's and installed the system on them
<tomreyn> so did you use mini.iso then?
<lolTest> correct. one time for 18.10 and the other time for 19.04
<erle-> netinstall just means that the packages are not all on the ISO but downloaded on demand
<erle-> netboot means that BIOS actually boots an image from the network
<erle-> both terms are orthogonal to each other
<tomreyn> i see. so if 18.10 mini.iso got your system online and the 19.04 pre-release mini.iso does not ("tried to 'apt update' the system but could not connect to the repos") then i guess it is probably not intended to break it for release, and it is maybe currently broken (and it's not unusual for pre-release isos to break).
<tomreyn> yes netboot would be pxe
<tomreyn> mini.iso is probably somewhat similar to debian's netinstall
<Peppep> lolTest: I've also had trouble updating the repos today, with a regular/full 19.04 install
<lolTest> Ubuntu uses both terms for the network installation medium.
<lolTest> good to know, thanks. 
<lolTest> See here: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads Website for "Network installer" with links pointing to iso-images hosted under .../netboot/...
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-20
<erle-> This site's certificate is trusted by Firefox, but not by Ubuntu system trust (e.g. Gnome Web, wget etc.)
<erle-> https://speedtest.cnlab.ch/en/
<erle-> How come?
<erle-> the CA is listed in Seahorse
<erle-> "COMODO RSA Certification Authority"
<erle-> according to /etc/ca-certificates.conf, it is not blacklisted
<Seveas> erle-: looks like they're not sending the intermediate cert. I'm guessing firefox has it in a cache somewhere after you visited another site that did correctly send that cert, but that doesn't show up in the system's cert store
<erle-> Seveas, ok, I will try to check
<erle-> Seveas, you are right, SSLLabs agrees
<erle-> I sent a notification to the site owner
<erle-> thanks
<erle-> (evince:2177): EvinceDocument-WARNING **: 14:45:44.467: Error opening directory ?/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/evince/4/backends?: Permission denied
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-21
<erle-> Does anyone have a 19.04 test system at hand?
<erle-> Can you open a PDF with Evince?
<guiverc> erle-, yep.
<lotuspsychje> erle-: the bug must be at your end then?
<erle-> Seems to be an AppArmor misconfiguration
<lotuspsychje> !info evince
<erle-> with the AppArmor profile disabled, it works
<guiverc> erle-, i opened it at terminal, can do searches and all looks good to me erle- 
<ubottu> evince (source: evince): Document (PostScript, PDF) viewer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.32.0-1 (disco), package size 254 kB, installed size 908 kB
<erle-> I got the following:
<erle-> > (evince:1267): EvinceDocument-WARNING **: 10:47:37.506: Error opening directory ?/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/evince/4/backends?: Permission denied
<lotuspsychje> erle-: same version as above? ^
<erle-> apt does not tell that there was any new version
<lotuspsychje> erle-: apt-cache policy evince
<erle-> 3.32.0-1
<lotuspsychje> allrighty
<erle-> says that policy is the recent version
<lotuspsychje> erle-: try reinstall evince?
<erle-> it's fine, just wanted to know whether this is a common bug or just my install
<erle-> disabling apparmor is kay for a test system
<BluesKaj> I haven't disabled it
<BluesKaj> erle-, i've been testing Kubuntu 19.04 from the get go and nobody in devel chat has mention disabling apparmor
<BluesKaj> mentioned
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-23
<nullbyte_> i have installed kernel 5.0.3 custom in ubuntu 18.04 lts but i want to disable snap (snap.gnome) in boot specially how
<nullbyte_> or how to make it to works
<OerHeks> kernel 5.01 is supported on disco dingo in this channel, not on LTS. disabling a core snap, is bad
<nullbyte_> how to work it
<OerHeks> nullbyte_,  dunno, roll the kernel back to 4.15 and it works again
<nullbyte_> dumb asshole
<tomreyn> such a lovely person
<lotuspsychje> perm ban he needs
<lotuspsychje> these are thr real timwasters
<smallfoot-> I am so angry!
<smallfoot-> This Ubuntu got old version of npm which is incompatible with nodejs 10
<smallfoot-> so when I run "npm run start" it says npm is incompatible with nodejs
<Bashing-om> !info npm disco
<ubottu> npm (source: npm): package manager for Node.js. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.8.0+ds6-4 (disco), package size 925 kB, installed size 8401 kB
<smallfoot-> yeah, this 5.8 is old and incompatible with nodejs 10, i need npm 6
<Bashing-om> !info npm cosmic
<ubottu> npm (source: npm): package manager for Node.js. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.8.0+ds-2 (cosmic), package size 1157 kB, installed size 10756 kB
<tomreyn> smallfoot-: have you looked for a ppa, yet?
<tomreyn> !ppa | smallfoot- 
<ubottu> smallfoot-: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tomreyn> looks like if you ran an existing ubuntu release nodesource would provide updated packages you could use: https://github.com/nodesource/distributions#deb
<tomreyn> no 'disco' yet https://deb.nodesource.com/node_10.x/dists/
<tomreyn> there are snaps you could use, though
#ubuntu+1 2019-03-24
<freakyy> hi all. im having a problem while upgrading to dingo. it says a file in a package it wants to install is already provided by another package and that it cant overwrite. any possible solution? did --fix-broken install but didnt help.
<freakyy> https://hastebin.com/wuhirakuqu.sql <-- here the error but i have the error in german sadly
<tomreyn> freakyy: how were you upgrading actually?
<tomreyn> and where from
<tomreyn> and maybe also why
<freakyy> from 18.10 - i did do-release-update -d but as it went really really slow like onyl a few kb/s download, i stopped it (ctrl+c) and tried to change mirror. that didnt work so i restarted but the downloads went fast then
<freakyy> now this error
<freakyy> after doing sudo apt upgrade
<freakyy> maybe i need to do dist-upgrade first?
<freakyy> or full-upgrade ?
<tomreyn> well this output looks like either oyu or the do-release-upgrade -d you ran and then cancelled (if i got you right) changed apt-sources.list to point disco already, but did not download and install the packages.
<tomreyn> or not all of them.
<freakyy> well anyway, it wants me to do apt --fix-broken install first
<tomreyn> you will know what you did.
<freakyy> yes i canceled while downloading
<freakyy> ok so what can id o?
<freakyy> i did sudo apt update
<freakyy> but that didnt help
<tomreyn> i doubt upgrades are any more supported than installing from scratch at this point. rather less. i recommend against it.
<freakyy> hmm
<freakyy> so i have to reinstall?
<tomreyn> is this a serious installation or are ouy just playing around and testing in a VM?
<tomreyn> in the former case i suggest you install a supported release instead.
<freakyy> well its more a serious installation
<freakyy> well, i wanted the newest gnome ;D
<tomreyn> why would you upgrade that to 19.04 pre-release?
<freakyy> ok i have no chance to downgrade so i cant do anythign without reinstalling?
<freakyy> it hought 19.04 has it ;D
<freakyy> 3.32 gnome
<tomreyn> why do you need that newer gnome version?
<freakyy> i just wanted it ;D
<freakyy> loast tries went smooth
<freakyy> upgrading to dev version ubuntu
<tomreyn> okay, there's your mistake ;)
<tomreyn> i'd say you want to reinstall
<freakyy> ok im downloading the iso already ;D
<tomreyn> you could probably fix this dependency mayhem but i won't spend time on trying to help make an upgrade toa pre-release version happen.
<tomreyn> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> have a nice day, i'll be away from keyboard.
<freakyy> ok thanks a lot ;D
<eden> Hey I just gave a try at installing disco-desktop-amd64.iso 2019-03-21 07:58 on physical hardware. It installed booted to login, and if I login it takes a second then returns to login, if I login again it freezes.
<eden> any known behavior around this?
<eden> or is there a procedure to get data and submit it  on this? My general setup is 4770k, nvidia gtx 970. I selected full disk normal install include updates and third party software on install
<tomreyn> if you'll remove the nvidia card it'll probably boot fine. ;-)
<tomreyn> you can try booting with nouveau.modeset=0
<tomreyn> eden: ^
<Peppep> eden: I was also thrown back to login. For me it was GNOME tweaks from 18.10 that caused it, deleting all of them through tty fixed it
<hggdh> and I just deleted the shell extensions, and re-logged in under Gnome
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-16
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<slingamn> will 20.04 support adiantum for disk encryption?
<lotuspsychje> lets have a look
<lotuspsychje> nothing in apt cache on that keyword slingamn 
<slingamn> 19.10 ships the adiantum kmod but it's not hooked up in cryptsetup or whatever library cryptsetup uses
<lotuspsychje> whats the exact packagename?
<slingamn> cryptsetup maybe
<lotuspsychje> yeah that gives some hits
<lotuspsychje> !info cryptsetup
<ubottu> cryptsetup (source: cryptsetup): disk encryption support - startup scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.2.2-3ubuntu2 (focal), package size 155 kB, installed size 397 kB
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: morning
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> morning
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: i got a recent bug on workspaces to dock extension, since the extension app joined desktop
<lotuspsychje> it just stopped working
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: whats your issue exactly?
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> so I installed the latest nightly iso and i cannot access the settings for any individual extension. whether I select the "gear" icon from the extension itself or from within gnome tweak
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> i can click it all day and nothing happens
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: same
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: when i click the settings on workspaces to dock, it opens n empty window and nothign happens
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> so I'm guessing this is a known bug then
<lotuspsychje> with a ! mark next to the gear
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> I don't even get the empty window
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: wich extension are you testing?
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> I've tried dash-to-dock which doesn't work at all, I tried open weather
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> which works, but you cannot change the city since you cannot access the settings
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: can you try mine, so we can at least confirm the bug?
<lotuspsychje> lemme pass you my bug ID holdon
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> yes i will
<lotuspsychje> bug #1867445
<ubottu> bug 1867445 in gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock (Ubuntu) "Workspaces to dock extension does not launch anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867445
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> lotuspsychje: I just tried to install the extension and i just get an error on install
<lotuspsychje> its in the repos, should install fine?
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> it installs, but there is an error when trying to use it
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> sorry
<lotuspsychje> ah
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> just says "Error loading extension"
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: can you confirm the bug plz?
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> which is the case with pretty much all of the the extensions I have tried to install
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: maybe also add, you also have this with your extensions
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> lotuspsychje: yes, i certainly will
<lotuspsychje> tnx mate
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: did you notice if this also started to happen with the new extensions app?
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> I'm not sure, I just installed 20.04 last night for the first time with the latest nightly
<lotuspsychje> mine did work before with gnome-tweaks
<lotuspsychje> ah kk, you cant know then
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> yeah, sorry 
<lotuspsychje> dont worry
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> I was thinking that it was close enough to release to give it a go
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> but i guess there are some MAJOR changes in gnome 3.36
<lotuspsychje> for testing purposes it is, not for daily use
<lotuspsychje> yeah some nice candy inside
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> right, i understand
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> agreed. it is MUCH faster
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> I've been on Arch for a while now and I am looking at moving back to Ubuntu on my laptop. I was hoping that 20.04 was close enough to complete to use it as my daily driver, but I'm sure all of the extensions will take some time to migrate over and be fully functional
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> Arch Plasma, that is
<lotuspsychje> think the extensions app is still worked on, we will see at final release how things will be
<lotuspsychje> like usual, we expect always more bugs till 20.04.1
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> of course
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> ah well, 19.10 will be great until such a time
<lotuspsychje> w1nd0wl1ck3r: tnx to confirm
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> no problem, happy to help
<lotuspsychje> maybe i should add the extension app too
<lotuspsychje> as it doesnt showup my extension
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> the extension app on my system on shows 3 extensions as being installed, gnome tweak shows 8
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> *only shows
<lotuspsychje> yeah mine 2, and tweaks also more
<lotuspsychje> !info extensions
<ubottu> Package extensions does not exist in focal
<lotuspsychje> not sure what the packagename is
<lotuspsychje> brb coffee first
<w1nd0wl1ck3r> I'm off to get some work done, while I still can. Pretty sure will be my last day at the office for a while
<lotuspsychje> yeah its getting worst everywhere
<lotuspsychje> found a new bug on recent -desktop daily: bug #1867613
<ubottu> bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867613
<cowpig> hello friends
<cowpig> I'm having a problem with iwlwifi on my new dell 7740 (which has an Intel Wi-Fi 6 AX200 card):
<cowpig> ```
<cowpig> [ 5422.817623] iwlwifi 0000:70:00.0: 0x0000025B | CNVR_SCU_SD_REGS_SD_REG_ACTIVE_VDIG_MIRROR[ 5422.817908] iwlwifi 0000:70:00.0: Collecting data: trigger 2 fired.[ 5423.671862] iwlwifi 0000:70:00.0: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM[ 5423.842860] iwlwifi 0000:70:00.0: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring[ 5423.859968] iwlwifi
<cowpig> 0000:70:00.0: BIOS contains WGDS but no WRDS[ 5424.219376] iwlwifi 0000:70:00.0: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x0.[ 5424.219631] iwlwifi 0000:70:00.0: Start IWL Error Log Dump:[ 5424.219637] iwlwifi 0000:70:00.0: Status: 0x00000040, count: 6[ 5424.219641] iwlwifi 0000:70:00.0: Loaded firmware version: 48.4fa0041f.0 cc-a0-48.ucode
<cowpig> mm apologies for the formatting
<cowpig> important bits I think are:
<cowpig> [ 5424.219376] iwlwifi 0000:70:00.0: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x0.
<Bashing-om> !paste | cowpig 
<ubottu> cowpig: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cowpig> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/swMdKpqvkz/ (thanks Bashing-om)
<cowpig> the error seems to repeat
<cowpig> resulting in a ping history that looks like this:
<oerheks> Microcode SW error detected. + Loaded firmware version: 48.4fa0041f.0 cc-a0-48.ucode ..
<cowpig> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XVN28T47bQ/
<cowpig> I tried installing `backport-iwlwifi-dkms` per someone on here's suggestion yesterday, but didn't change anything
<cowpig> it* didn't change anything -- problem persists
<Bashing-om> cowpig: Those are new ones on me - Do not know what to advise :(
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-17
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<evils> anyone else having trouble moving items on the dash/favorites/whatever that's called?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<lotuspsychje> evils: i filed a bug for that yesterday
<lotuspsychje> evils: bug #1867613
<ubottu> bug 1867613 in gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu dock does not allow drag and move icons anymore" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867613
<lotuspsychje> evils: did you clean install a daily recently?
<evils> this is clean daily from the beginning of this month, updated and rebooted today
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx, so you cant move and drag icons to the dock correct?
<lotuspsychje> but can 'add to favorites' with right mouse
<evils> i can move and drag them, they almost never want to stick
<evils> sometimes other icons move out of the way, but only in a specific place it seems
<evils> sry i can't be more helpful right now, got to go afk
<lotuspsychje> evils: add yourself affected at the bug plz
<evils> but just in case someone knows the solution to this (will read later), scrolling in an html5 game (mafia city h5) doesn't work in either firefox or chromium, any suggestions?
<evils> lotuspsychje: F, launchpad...
<evils> done
<takov751> I am testing ubuntu 20.04 on a primus laptop on the go as a daily driver. So far perfect for my use
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<takov751> BOI
<takov751> evils : i just tested its working fine.
<takov751> maybe we would need more details
<takov751> try to reinstall firefox packages and ubuntu-restricted-extras just in case if theres any missing
<evils> takov751: i think both chromium and firefox are the snap packages
<evils> ubuntu-restricted-extras isn't installed yet, doing so now
<evils> restarted chromium, no effect
<evils> for reference, that scrolling works on MacOS in chrome, haven't been able to try chrome on ubuntu yet
<evils> nvm, issue also occurs on chrome on nixos, just further confirming this is a terrible game
<takov751> evils : i am not going to lie . It is a terrible game indeed
<lotuspsychje> !info emacs-lucid
<ubottu> emacs-lucid (source: emacs): GNU Emacs editor (with Lucid GUI support). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:26.3+1-1ubuntu1 (focal), package size 3515 kB, installed size 41918 kB
<drvy> Hello guys, I'm trying to install some packages like "Slack" and "GitKraken" on Ubuntu 20.04 (current daily) but I keep getting unmet dependencies: Depends: python but it is not installable. I have python2 and python3 installed tho. Any guess? Thanks 
<oerheks> gitkraken is not in the apt repositories, there is a snap version https://snapcraft.io/gitkraken
<oerheks> and slack too .. https://snapcraft.io/slack
<drvy> Yeah, I was trying to avoid the snap versions and install from the .deb's provided by them 
<oerheks> there is no gitkraken in our repos, on their site it gives 16.04 as latest..
<oerheks> and paid ware
<drvy> It's free for opensource projects, can confirm it's working on 18.04 but on 20.04 it breaks because there is no "python" package
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-18
<nt0> is there any way to use a menu that's closer to gnome's classic menu of yesteryear in 20.04?  i websearched and found a tool called "gno-menu" but this doesn't appear to be in the repos any longer.
<mason> nt0: You could look at Mate and actually have old Gnome.
<mason> nt0: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/current/HEADER.html for instance
<nt0> mason: thanks m8.  i've already created a vanilla ubuntu VM that i'm tinkering around in, so don't think i'll rebuild just for that.  could always install mate alongside gnome/unity i suppose.
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ttamm> I'm on 20.04 using radeon driver and I have no mouse cursor on login screen or wayland session
<lotuspsychje> ttamm: you said it works fine on ubuntu(xorg) session, how did you login in xorg without your mouse?
<ttamm> with my keyboard tabbing over the session icon, the mouse does work but it's hard to do it blindly
<lotuspsychje> ttamm: is your graphics card a hybrid intel/nvidia ?
<ttamm> lotuspsychje: no they're both amd
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> ttamm: your driver is loaded correctly? check sudo lshw -C video ?
<ttamm> It think so? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kGhC575tVx/
<ttamm> I*
<lotuspsychje> ttamm: you use 2 cards in 1 system?
<ttamm> lotuspsychje: It's a laptop with integrated and dedicated gpu
<lotuspsychje> i see..
<lotuspsychje> ttamm: can you pastebin your dmesg plz?
<ttamm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MHYYp7pNtk/
<lotuspsychje> ttamm: your bios is from 2011 you might wanna take a look their website to update that
<lotuspsychje> ttamm: your card indeed is switchable: vga_switcheroo: detected switching method \_SB_.PCI0.VGA_.ATPX handle
<lotuspsychje> but im not sure of the right procedure of that, there is a switcheroo package in our repos you could try
<ttamm> It does give me an option for launching apps using dedicated gpu on right click
<ttamm> lotuspsychje: looks like switcheroo-control is installed by default, should I try removing it?
<lotuspsychje> ttamm: no, think you need that to specify wich card you need to use
<lotuspsychje> if anyone tests a recent daily, check also this bug please Bug #1867909
<ubottu> bug 1867909 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "plymoth spinner can not show the messages after installation. " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867909
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-19
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> affected to bug #1865169
<ubottu> bug 1865169 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "volume and light not working in Gnome Shell 3.35" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865169
<nael_n> lotuspsychje I can confirm that bug. Looks like it's well taken care of
<nael_n> Some time ago I reported here that GEdit's Terminal plugin crashes GEdit in 20.04: bug #1866565. It's been fixed upstream and the developers have made a bugfix release. The fix isn't making its way into downstream Debian and Ubuntu though. Is there a maintainer to contact to notify them of the new upstream release? I don't know how to proceed here
<ubottu> bug 1866565 in gedit-plugins (Ubuntu) "Enabling the embedded terminal plugin crashes GEdit and subsequently prevents GEdit to start b/c of missing key in GSettings schema" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1866565
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: the #ubuntu-release guys might know more of that, i see seb128 helped you in that bug
<nael_n> lotuspsychje yeah is it acceptable to contact him directly? Launchpad doesn't have a tagging feature like GitHub or GitLab. I'm not sure what's the proper etiquette for notifying other users
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: seb128 sits in #ubuntu-release
<lotuspsychje> could ask him there whats the prefered next step 
<nael_n> Oh OK, I had no idea! I'm omw
<nael_n> Do you know where every Ubuntu developer is? XD
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: #ubuntu-release is where alot of devs gather, to push the packages
<lotuspsychje> there's also #ubuntu-devel
<nael_n> Alright! Good to know (y) 
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-20
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: got your 20.04 server issue fixed?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no, we're working on it now. Fetched the lxd snap source and currently trying to figure it out
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> think i filed like 15 bugs on -desktop this time
<TJ-> the lxd snap ships with dnsmasq included in it. It isn't being started. This is a basic "sudo snap install lxd; sudo lxd init" with default options, then "lxc launch ubuntu:18.04 u1" - container never gets IPv4 since host LXD isn't starting dnsmasq ("lxc list" shows no IPs and monitoring the lxdbr0 bridge shows the container requesting a lease and nothing responding)
<lotuspsychje> you get this bug on bionic too?
<TJ-> not tried it on 18.04, only on 19.10 where it doesn't occur
<TJ-> it must be the lxd snap since it includes dnsmasq 
<lotuspsychje> i see
<TJ-> this is what happens when they abandon .deb packaging and isolate things. makes it incredibly difficult to diagnose
<lotuspsychje> exactly
<lotuspsychje> for production, the last thing the admin needs, is hours of digging
<lotuspsychje> confirmed & updated bug #1868273 feel free to also test an easy1
<ubottu> bug 1868273 in geary (Ubuntu) "geary don't start" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868273
<sveinse> I have a Lenovo P51 laptop with hybrid graphics that I'm struggeling to get to work with multiple screens. This works fine in 18.04, but not in 19.10 and 20.04. xrandr reports no additional screens. I'm running hybrid graphics and nvidias latest 440 driver. How can I approach debugging this?
<sveinse> Let's begin in the xrandr end: How is the number of screens listed in xrandr controlled? Where is this coming from?
<sveinse> I'm starting to get concerned that 20.04 will be released and that it won't work on the P51 laptop (which I purchased from Canonicals advice as "approved for Ubuntu"). And I have no clue how to debug xorg and gnome for this :(
<rfm> After trying both the server and live-server images, it appears that the experimental ZFS root install is only in the desktop versions, amirite?
<rfm> (I realize I am probably insane to even consider installing a server with an experimental feature of a pre-released OS)
<rfm>  
<longstride> Is anybody else having any issues with configuring gnome extensions in 20.04?  I can install extensions just fine, but the settings button to configure the extension is entirely unresponsive
<lotuspsychje> yeah longstride its a known bug
<lotuspsychje> lemme pass you the bug ID holdon
<sveinse> longstride: I noticed it today too
<lotuspsychje> longstride sveinse bug #1867445
<ubottu> bug 1867445 in gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock (Ubuntu) "Workspaces to dock extension does not launch anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867445
<lotuspsychje> this one is tested with workspaces to dick extension, ive seen other people having this bug with other extensions aswell
<lotuspsychje> dock sorry
<lotuspsychje> longstride: its since the extensions app joined, things got stuck for me
<longstride> I'm having this issue with both built-in and manually installed extensions.  In fact, my manually installed extensions don't even show up in the new extensions app
<lotuspsychje> longstride: yeah, same here, in gnome-tweaks they still show
<longstride> lotuspsychje, yes that's right
<lotuspsychje> longstride: as im unsure wich package is really faulty, i bugged against the extension itself
<lotuspsychje> i assume, its the new extension app blocking things, but i didnt find its packagename yet
<longstride> Is the bug 1867445 specific to that one extension, or is it meant to encompass the general gnome extensions issue?
<ubottu> bug 1867445 in gnome-shell-extension-workspaces-to-dock (Ubuntu) "Workspaces to dock extension does not launch anymore" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867445
<lotuspsychje> longstride: this one is mine, filed specificly to workspaces to dock extension, cause thats the one not working for me
<lotuspsychje> longstride: wich extension does not work at your side?
<sveinse> Yeeeeaahhhhh! Finally some breakthrough! nouveau works and is able to detect multiple screens, including thunderbolt over USB3. I finally have my external 4k screen up and running!
<sveinse> It surprises me that nvidias own driver can't thou
<longstride> well the extensions all seem to be working...it's just the buttons to configure their settings are non-responsive
<lotuspsychje> longstride: yeah, the little gear next the extension right?
<longstride> for example, I installed Minimize to Tray, it's enabled and everything, but I can't drill down to it's settings to specify which applications it should be applied to
<longstride> lotuspsychje: yes that's right
<longstride> or even the wrench and screwdriver button on the extensions website
<lotuspsychje> longstride: its also possible they are still working on it
<lotuspsychje> so, i havent found yet what conflicts exactly, hence i filed against my 1 extension
<longstride> Ok I see
<longstride> Well at least I know it's not just on my end
<lotuspsychje> !info gnome-shell-extension-prefs
<ubottu> Package gnome-shell-extension-prefs does not exist in focal
<lotuspsychje> think its something built-in, rather then a package
<longstride> I have to say though, other than these few issues, I'm really happy with 20.04
<lotuspsychje> yeah it starts to shape allright, but i think i filed about 15 bugs now
<sveinse> is it likely that COVID-19 will affect the release schedule for focal?
<Ussat> I would assume, its effecting everything
<longstride> anybody using fractional scaling?
<longstride> I had it enabled with no issues, until I tried to open some steam games and everything just went nuts.  I think it has something to do with me using multiple monitors, but all my screens were flashing, app windows were moving from one screen to another, random resolution changes
<sveinse> running nouveau (man, I trip over that spelling every time) apparently have no gfx acceleration due to considerable tearing. Is it running all rending in software?
<sveinse> *rendering
<takov751> I just found interesting in ubuntu 20.04  when i updated hplip . https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/TnZBjFHZRb/
<takov751> I know its just few syntax warning . Is this just remaining python2 syntax which was left in the code? 
<takov751> Nevermind i found the information . Its just a advisory message for devs to change code for later release https://docs.python.org/3.8/whatsnew/3.8.html#changes-in-python-behavior
<takov751> This means this will be a regular message to see :D
<FurretUber> Hi, I understand casper purpose on Ubuntu is basically for the installer, but I'm making a live system that boots from squashfs (based on 20.04) for a... special computer. The problem I'm having is that it does not create the live user.
<FurretUber> Resulting in a live system that has no user. What configuration/packages should I see to make the live user be created?
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-21
<TJ-> Seeing big problems with unconfied snaps causing this and other related issues: "ssh: symbol lookup error: /snap/core18/current/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpthread.so.0: undefined symbol: __libc_vfork, version GLIBC_PRIVATE']"
<TJ-> see it wwas hit in microstack and addressed partially with bug #1860660
<ubottu> bug 1860660 in MicroStack "Strict confinement (was: microstack.init is broken on eoan)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1860660
<lotuspsychje> bug #1868359 duped to the main bug
<ubottu> bug 1865169 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1868359 volume and light not working in Gnome Shell 3.35" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865169
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: https://ubuntu.com/blog/canonical-technical-support-during-the-covid-19-pandemic
<nael_n> A few weeks ago, following the decision to ship gnome-software as a snap package (called snap-store) rather than an APT package, and the decision to ship gnome-{calculator,logs,characters} as APT packages rather than snap packages, I mentioned here that regularly updating my 20.04 setup left me with two versions of the aforementioned applications,
<nael_n> e.g. two Calculators, the snap version and the deb version. This is still the case, and we are past UserInterfaceFreeze. I'm not sure if it's normal? I also still don't have the snap-store, only the APT gnome-software.
<nael_n> lotuspsychje, can you please confirm if it's also still the case on your computer? Maybe it's just me
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: after the libc6 crash bug, i had to reinstall fresh, and that wiped away the old calculator
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: i now only have the grey/organge one
<lotuspsychje> well yellow
<nael_n> The yellow one is the APT one. OK, thanks for confirming. I've seen a few videos on youtube of guys with Ubuntu 20.04 desktop that only had the APT Calculator, and a snap-store. I assume you've got the snap-store too, instead of the APT gnome-software?
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: the snap store joined, but gnome software is still there
<nael_n> The plot thickens. I think I'm gonna ask #ubuntu-desktop if it's normal
<lotuspsychje> nael_n: i think ive readed both apt & snap will be on the snap store at final
<nael_n> What do you mean? I've read that the snap store will be able to install and update both snap applications and APT packages
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> but sure, ask away, we read so much...
<nael_n> lotuspsychje: got no reply from #ubuntu-desktop so I've filled bug 1868409 against the source package for the ubuntu-desktop binary package (which installs the gnome-{calculator,logs,characters} packages as recommended dependencies)
<ubottu> bug 1868409 in ubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "gnome-{calculator,logs,characters} snaps not removed after the equivalent APT packages are installed on 20.04, and gnome-software APT package not replaced by snap-store" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1868409
#ubuntu+1 2020-03-22
<lotuspsychje> good morning
